# We are PUPOLICIOUS hotties! (19 BFPs so far!!)



## jessy1101

Hey all Pupo = pregnant until proven otherwise lol is anybody going to be like me for october? I should be joining this club in about 5 days...


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wanna be vice president! Lolol


----------



## jessy1101

LOL u can totaly be my vice prez!! It's simple to join u just need to be in the pupo stage and sometimes hate ur uterus. That's pretty much it lololol


----------



## confusedprego

I'll be back to trying by the end of October but have my FX'd for you ladies! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Love it! I am hoping I join this club soon too! I think it is fair to say that I hate my uterus most days (until I get that BFP!) and at the moment I am not too happy with my overies either!


----------



## jessy1101

Well Twinkie if we look at ur ovualtion date ur going to be PUPO in october!! YAY!!

Confused aren't u going to have ur O date some time in october?? Cuz if so then your also going to be PUPO with us hunny ;)


----------



## AEM1803

I am also not a fan of my Ovaries or Uterus at the moment haha


----------



## jessy1101

LOL AEM i definetly know the feeling. Sometimes (and i've written this in other threads too) i hate having a vagina cuz of all the sucky probs that come with it lolol


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh oh oh I need to join this :haha: I just got my first smiley on a digi since my loss 9 weeks ago and I am already thinking in my head that I could be pregnant within the next few days!!!! I've even looked at when my EDD would be if I did catch that egg-y! :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I always know when my EDD would be if I get pregnant that month. I think it is the first thing I do when AF starts (besides figuring out which day I should O)! Maybe I am a bit obsessive?


----------



## jessy1101

Wow am i ever happy to know that cuz i've pretty much already checked out the EDD for every month if i conceive that month LOL. U guys r defiently not alone in that department.

Collie looks like we might have our surge at the same time!!! Here's to not being told otherwise during october teeeheeeeee


----------



## AEM1803

Having a vagina is stupid sometimes- we worry about so much- like I was telling my OH with this whole TTC thing- I am the one temping and charting and taking prenatal vitamins and doing the research and everything.. and what does he have to do?? NOTHING! hahaha its not fair sometimes


----------



## jessy1101

Exactly!! He gets to pretty much sit there and when it's time to BD then he gets to enjoy it and fall asleep after. U on the other hand temp and chart and check ur freakin cervix and after u better u keep hoping to have caught THE egg...

Dont forget having to go threw the 2WW and stressing out and either being estatic for a BFP or sad for a BFN...i hear men all the time be like pffff i'm sure pregnancy and getting pregnant isnt that bad women just want to complain....u have no clue how close i come each time i hear that to giving them a good kick in the ass ;)


----------



## AEM1803

hahah well its true! we do all the work! its exhausting and its so emotional on us.. but do they care? nope not at all- they are just happy to get to BD all the time haha


----------



## Twinkie210

I feel you ladies, DH hasn't a clue about TTC! But I am still glad I have got the vagina and not him. The feeling of carrying a baby and giving birth to him/her and the bond that you have even before he/she is born is well worth all the work in TTC! It's too bad they don't know what they are missing!


----------



## jessy1101

Definetly see i would have to say i love having the vagina AFTER the TTC is accomplished. It's the BEFORE and every damn little thing u go threw that makes the having a vagina = SUCKS ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey twinkie it will come just bd away! lol


----------



## collie_crazy

I emailed my OH the pic of my smiley digi and he just replied saying 'cool' 
what kind of reaction is that?!? I got my smiley and danced around the room then ran down the stair to grab the camera to take pics then couldnt want to get on here to tell people and email him and then checked EDDs and when my scan would be and how far I would be by XX date and all I got was 'cool'!/ 

If it wasnt so important he wouldnt be getting any :sex: :haha::haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> I emailed my OH the pic of my smiley digi and he just replied saying 'cool'
> what kind of reaction is that?!? I got my smiley and danced around the room then ran down the stair to grab the camera to take pics then couldnt want to get on here to tell people and email him and then checked EDDs and when my scan would be and how far I would be by XX date and all I got was 'cool'!/
> 
> If it wasnt so important he wouldnt be getting any :sex: :haha::haha:

I know isn't that awful? No matter how mad you get you can't withhold that from them, because then you would be punishing yourself too!


----------



## jessy1101

Collie let's pretend that i'm ur OH for a quick sec k. OMG really u got a positive? That's awsome!! I'm really happy that ur hormones are back to normal and we can catch that egg! I love u sooo much sweetheart..

Uh huh bet it definetly didnt look like that huh? Men are stoooopid sometimes LOL


----------



## collie_crazy

LMFAO Jessy!! Thats more like it. 

Well I better go pick him up from work - he better say something to make it up to me :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Collie ur right he better say something like what i wrote while being ur pretend OH LOLOL. They just have to down play everything dont they?? 

U do realise that they wouldn't last 10 secondes with vaginas right??


----------



## confusedprego

Haha you guys are hilarious :) I'm not trying this month cuz the doc told us to wait one more cycle and my DH is putting his foot down on it and not budging! So, I can wait one cycle if it will make him feel better :) but ill def be anxiously waiting to hear about all your bfps and will hopefully follow shortly behind!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Confused hopefully i dont seem to be i dunno down playing anything on here i just have to try and bring humour into our situation if not i'd just cry all the time instead. 

I love LOL at funny posts on here it just cheers me up u know? It's nice being funny positive in times like these...dunno guess i just worry people might take it the wrong way :(


----------



## jennajul2001

Can I join you guys? lol I am on CD8 so def hoping to get my BFP in October!

Good luck to everyone! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Of course Jenna we're happy to have u! As soon can see we are a bunch of Pupo people that like to stay positive and just in general be silly which i think is pretty good to have on here.

Hey ur cycle is almost like mine! We're gonna be pupo together hon :)


----------



## nursekelly

can i join you guys?! i'll be 14 dpo on monday...so i'm planning on waiting to test til then, but knowing me...i won't be able to wait to poas :) 

good luck ladies!


----------



## confusedprego

jessy1101 said:


> Hey Confused hopefully i dont seem to be i dunno down playing anything on here i just have to try and bring humour into our situation if not i'd just cry all the time instead.
> 
> I love LOL at funny posts on here it just cheers me up u know? It's nice being funny positive in times like these...dunno guess i just worry people might take it the wrong way :(

haha I love it! I think all of us on this site need a laugh!! 

:) :)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Confused ur a total star!! 

Nursekelly of course u can join!! Welcome to the wonderfull world of being Pupo where we discuss our hopes, dreams and mutual distaste of ur uterus and ovaries in times like these ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I may be PUPO sooner than I thought... temp shift this morning! Yeah! and I put a fake temp in for tomorrow and FF put my O date at last Friday (I am skeptical, but who am I to argue with a computer program?) We shall see. I am guessing I will be POAS alot this month, since I don't know which O date is correct :blush:


----------



## rt1397

Hi everyone I was lol'ing at this thread last night wishing I could be PUPO but I thought I would never ovulate and had given up on my body for this mth BUT then today we have positive opks!! Hurrah!! So as of tomorrow I am PUPO!! :happydance:


----------



## collie_crazy

Oooo Twinkie how exciting!!! :happydance: 

And rt1397 :happydance: I think this thread made you O :winkwink: Because your body didnt want you to be left out :haha:

Well we DTD last night and this morning :happydance: More to go!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie that's freakin awsome!! Here's to hoping it's a sign for good things to come.

Rt1397 i'm tellin ya this thread is totaly an O starter thread so everyone here can be Pupo-ing (heeeee totaly made up a verb with that word damn I rock) togethaaaa ;)

Colie u got ur freaky deaky on naughty girl LOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

I am guessing it was all to ovary cheering we were doing! Hopefully we can all move from PUPO to just plain PREGNANT!


----------



## jessy1101

For sure i was almost doing cartwheels for ur ovaries LOL. I just wanna stay PUPO and not be proven otherwise when it comes time to test lololol.


----------



## collie_crazy

Jessy I dont think cartwheels are a good idea when we're PUPO! :haha: Maybe just do jazz hands instead m'kay?


----------



## jessy1101

I did say almost Collie no wacky doodle cartwheels for me while PUPO at all...jazz hands is pretty good tho!

How r all my fellow PUPO peeps doing today?


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm doing good, I will be better when I get to temp tomorrow morning to find out if I am really PUPO or not :)
I try not to symptom spot, but I woke up this morning with a headache and I am quite gassy today (feel sorry for the people in the cubes next to me!:haha: J/J)
But the headache is probably from the weather changing and the gas is probably from my dinner last night (I had a bunch of mushrooms, which I don't eat too often)

Well, how is everyone else? Anyone else PUPO yet?


----------



## jessy1101

My O tests have been dark since CD8 but not quite quite enough to be considered a sure positive. I'm pretty sure tho i'm going to O before CD14 (i'm CD10today) so we shall seeeeee...


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm good today. Just trying to plan when we are going to BD :haha: I kinda want a break tonight after last night and this mornings antics but I dont want to miss that egg and got pregnant the last time by twice daily :sex: sessions :haha: 

Oh this TTC lark is hard! I wish we could just tell if that one time was enough! Job done :p


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> I'm good today. Just trying to plan when we are going to BD :haha: I kinda want a break tonight after last night and this mornings antics but I dont want to miss that egg and got pregnant the last time by twice daily :sex: sessions :haha:
> 
> Oh this TTC lark is hard! I wish we could just tell if that one time was enough! Job done :p

Twice daily! Yikes- you have one cooperative OH! DH complains if I make him do it 2 days in a row! I told him to suck it up and he can have a break once O is confirmed!:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

See i've been doing the nasty for a few days in a row once a day...can it be considered twice a day if it's a HUGE manly load?? LOOOOOOOOOLLLL i kid i kid ;)


----------



## jessy1101

FYI PUPO peeps i've known some people who have gone the Baster way (no it's not me i wouldnt be shy to admit it...huh wait maybe i would....) thoughts on that?

I mean if u do end up pregnant would u actualy tell ur lil bean yuppp your daddy is the same baster we use on our annuel turkey mmhhhhmmm...

Actualy food for thought say u knew ur friend used this tactic and she invited u over for dinner and u SAW THE BASTER in the cuttlery drawer what would be your reaction?? Ya know..food for thought..


----------



## confusedprego

My DH might be going away for 4 nights a week soon so I might have to resort to the baster method! Haha it has crossed my mind...not gonna lie!


----------



## jessy1101

Yes yes the baster method is good but i wont lie and tell u that if i see it in ur forks and spoon drawer if i go for dinner i might turn a teensy bit green...

I wuv u hunny but seriously only so much a person can take right?


----------



## confusedprego

hahaha i hear ya! Its just a thought now but who knows  

Haha yuck it really is a bad mental picture!


----------



## jessy1101

Especialy if they serve chicken and take the baster out to squirt on it i'd be like noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...


----------



## collie_crazy

I dont know how the baster method works!? LOL well I know how it works but you know... I thought sperm died quite quickly once it touched air so how would it work to get you pregnant?

PS. I'm giving him a break tonight, I decided. Cant be arsed :haha: He does what he's told Jessy - takes it when he can LOL! When TTC I make him wait till O time so when it comes hes gagging :haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> FYI PUPO peeps i've known some people who have gone the Baster way (no it's not me i wouldnt be shy to admit it...huh wait maybe i would....) thoughts on that?
> 
> I mean if u do end up pregnant would u actualy tell ur lil bean yuppp your daddy is the same baster we use on our annuel turkey mmhhhhmmm...
> 
> Actualy food for thought say u knew ur friend used this tactic and she invited u over for dinner and u SAW THE BASTER in the cuttlery drawer what would be your reaction?? Ya know..food for thought..

HAHAHHAHAH

you are freakin hysterical love ya!


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey all, I retract my comments from earlier. I started doubting that I actually O'd last week since I have none of my normal symptoms I normally do after O. So on a whim I did an OPK and it was +, so I did a digital OPK and :) You know what me and DH will be doing tonight! I have been having pain in my right ovary all day and now I know why! So word to the wise, don't always trust FF!


----------



## jessy1101

Collie seriously u go girl gotta love when the vadge is the boss over the peen!! U gotta make him work for it for sure;)

Little Keepthefaithx i wuv u bunches too sweety pie u rock!

Twinkie u make damn u sure u get jiggy with it tonight and remain in the pupoliscious ( my new word of the day heeeheee) category without being proven other :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Ugh, no temp shift today. DH and I have BD'd the last three nights (Sun, Mon, and Tues), got a :) on digital OPK about 5:30 last night I also had a lot of O pain yesterday. Today I had a temp dip. So my question for my PUPO friends... should I give DH the night off? He really can't BD every single night and I did good to get him to yesterday. I was hoping I would have a temp shift today and I wouldn't have to worry about it! What do you think? Should I beg DH to go at it again tonight? Part of my problem is I had + OPKs last week, but never O'd, so I have been making him BD alot in the past week!


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh no! I have no idea what to suggest Twinkie! This TTC lark is so hard - why cant we just know for sure when we O!? If you dont think he can handle it then I guess you will have to give him the night off - or you know - you could do all the work and just let him lay there? LOL! :haha: 

We did the BD again this morning :happydance: Just hoping all this work is worth it and I did actually O because I only use OPKs and dont temp. Think I'll think abou temping next month if I dont catch this time.... Hmmm.


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies:flower: can I join in? I'm on cd 7 after my miscarriage. Praying all the talk about being really fertile after a miscarriage is TRUE!


----------



## collie_crazy

Sorry to hear of your loss jb11 :hugs: But welcome to the PUPO group... beware we are a little crazy :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Oh no! I have no idea what to suggest Twinkie! This TTC lark is so hard - why cant we just know for sure when we O!? If you dont think he can handle it then I guess you will have to give him the night off - or you know - you could do all the work and just let him lay there? LOL! :haha:
> 
> We did the BD again this morning :happydance: Just hoping all this work is worth it and I did actually O because I only use OPKs and dont temp. Think I'll think abou temping next month if I dont catch this time.... Hmmm.

Temping is driving me crazy! I really think that since I got a + on a digital OPK that I will O this time, but I just wish I knew if the past 3 days was enough! I always have really sore BBs after O so I keep sitting here wishing my BBs would hurt so I can at least know that I O'd! I might try doing all the work tonight! I don't really like to "be on top" when we TTC, because I feel like everything runs right out, but if that is my only option I will take it:haha: If I could guarantee to DH that if we BD tonight we would get a + hpt in 2 weeks, I would probably sway him, but it sucks knowing that even though we are doing it like rabbits, AF still may show up!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> Hi ladies:flower: can I join in? I'm on cd 7 after my miscarriage. Praying all the talk about being really fertile after a miscarriage is TRUE!

Sorry for your loss, but this thread is good for a few laughs and lots of encouragement!


----------



## Twinkie210

So all my PUPO friends, What's everyone's PUPO status...


----------



## jkb11

Thanks ladies:winkwink: I'm a little behind everyone date wise but it will be nice to be encouraged by ya'lls BFP. I'm so anxious b'c I have verrrrry irregular periods (due to pcos) so who knows what will happen with me ovulation wise. I opted not to do anymore clomid as I feel that may be what contributed to my miscarriage. Sure hope I'm making the right decision.......


----------



## Twinkie210

What is the harm in trying without meds for a few months? You can always start again right? I say do what you need to do! There isn't ever a right/wrong decision, just what is best for you at this moment in time. I'll keep my FX'd for you going the "all natural" route! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Jkb11 i am so sorry for your loss sweety. Trust me if you want a feel good hilarious thread with the coolest chicks on here that i know then you have definetly come to the right place. My motto is that the situation we are livin sucks so why not try and have some fun with all the wonderfull things are dear uterus and ovaries put us threw every month right?

Twinkie just think of the fact that u will be pregnant very soon and with this comes 9 wonderfull months of being nausous, heavy, boobies leaking, hormone shifts non stop and well let's face it (we will all go threw this) getting uber bitch fests. Now compared to all of that what's 1 more ohh so painfull night for the DH of having kinky sex gonna really do to him no??....NO??????? EXACTLY! U get ur freak on hunny ;)

Collie i love that we have met cuz seriously u are the best!! I only used 3 opks to check if my cycle is on track but no temperature usage..i dunno i'm scared to do that and worry too much u know? I've managed to pull out some hot lil something somethings to wear to bed every night so DH has no clue what's REALLY going on teeeeheeeeee as if it's killing him uh huh..


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so i've been thinking about how to make the dreaded 2WW (or which ever day ur at during the 2WW) a bit less agonizing and TADA i figure we could do a topic of the day and get some serious LOLZ on.

Today's topic is O time. How do u feel when u know it's officialy or somewhat officialy here? Stressed? Estatic? Nervous as hell to catch an eggy?

U know what get's to me? EWCM! Seriously i am so suprised with myself that i am over the moon when i see vajayjay mucus sludge on my toilet paper. I never in my wildest dreams figured that I would almost scream my head off with glee knowing that i had egg white stuffy leaking outta me....imagine that eh? When i think of O time i associate it with that. When i eat eggs in the morning i look at them and i'm like would my body produce something THE EXACT same color as what i'm eatin right now...tasty...NOT!!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks twinkie:flower: Your encouragement is so appreciated.fx'd!!!


----------



## jkb11

:haha:Jessy you crack me up! Thanks for the laughs!The few times it has happened for me over the past year and a half I just feel so much relief. finally a night I can :sleep: without staying up all night on my smart phone looking to make sure I haven't forgotten or over looked a sign or symptom of the big O.


----------



## Twinkie210

The big O=relief! No longer begging, pleading, seducing, or bargaining for sex (yes I did say bargaining- apparently 1 night of monday night football and beer is worth 1 night of BDing if you didn't know!). I just wish I knew exactly when the O date was! Ugh, it is so stressful going over every single symptom trying to figure out if I have managed to squeezing enough BD to give me some hope!

EWCM! Love it! In fact I am somewhat of a obsessive CM checker. If I see a hint of it on the TP, then I am digging for treasure! I am always afraid I won't notice it and miss a fertile day!

My real obsession is OPKs! I use 3 a day sometimes! This is only my second month using them, but I don't know if I could go without. Now that I have bought some digital ones, I am hooked! The :) last night was euphoric! I cam running out of the bathroom waving it at DH, yelling "Look, Look, we are making a baby tonight!" He was like "What the hell is that?" (OK I probably should have explained OPKs to him before I got so excited) He never even saw the :) because I was too busy waving it around!


----------



## collie_crazy

Twinkie210 said:


> Temping is driving me crazy! I really think that since I got a + on a digital OPK that I will O this time, but I just wish I knew if the past 3 days was enough! I always have really sore BBs after O so I keep sitting here wishing my BBs would hurt so I can at least know that I O'd! I might try doing all the work tonight! I don't really like to "be on top" when we TTC, because I feel like everything runs right out, but if that is my only option I will take it:haha: If I could guarantee to DH that if we BD tonight we would get a + hpt in 2 weeks, I would probably sway him, but it sucks knowing that even though we are doing it like rabbits, AF still may show up!

:haha: At wishing your bbs would hurt! Well you know you could be on top and then when he starts making faces / noises / shudders that the good stuff is about to come then quick change roll him! :haha::haha:

I know what you mean about all the work and not knowing if its worked or not though! Why is it that people who dont want to get pregnant have 'oopsies' when they have sex ONE time with no contraception and yet when it comes to actually trying we're peeing on a million sticks a day - sticking thermometers up our lady bits, peering at CM, taking all kinds of daily vitamins, oogling at little charts on fertility friend, BDing like porn stars, sticking our legs in the air and not moving for an hour after sex etc etc etc! :dohh:

This is really only my 2nd month TTC. The first month we tried we fell pregnant straight away with my daughter who we lost at 17 weeks :cry: I am hoping and praying that we fall straight away again. I've never had to experience a BFN after all this trying and planning so I think my heart might break if I do. 

I bet people are reading this thread thinking What the Hell!?


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh forgot to say I am totally obsessed with POAS too Twinkie! Especially OPKs! And I get you with the digi :D - when I got my smiley the other day I actually danced down the stairs so I could grab my camera to take a picture :haha: whilst screaming 'Yesssss' :haha: I was sad that the :D only lasted a few minutes before it turned itself off!


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Oh forgot to say I am totally obsessed with POAS too Twinkie! Especially OPKs! And I get you with the digi :D - when I got my smiley the other day I actually danced down the stairs so I could grab my camera to take a picture :haha: whilst screaming 'Yesssss' :haha: I was sad that the :D only lasted a few minutes before it turned itself off!

LOL, I tried to take a pic of mine too, but it disappeared before I could :( I hope you get pregnant the first month this time too! I would get so mad at DH when I would get a BFN, because I felt like it was his fault because he never was "in the mood" to BD. But I know that if we get one this month it just wasn't meant to be, because we have done everything humanly possible to make a baby this time around!

It is one of those mysteries of life why women not trying to get pregnant can just look a a guy and get knocked up and us trying for one have to struggle for months! DS was a "surprise" baby and I always feel so guilty that I got to keep him, but lost the baby we tried for months for. Like it was fate evening the score you know? But I know that it isn't true, it is just hard to accept you know?

Anyway- enough of that! I am thinking I am going to put on something sexy and jump DH before he knows what hit him (or at least before he has time to object!:haha:)


----------



## jessy1101

Collie holy crap we're supose to put the thermometre in our freakin pink taco??????????? Shit guess i was gonna do it wrong then...i'm not too sure if i feel comfy doing that..what happens if i'm in a hurry and u know accidentaly forget to whippe it...and put it back in the drawer...and somebody uses it...they cant get mad at me right? I mean it's not like i'm going to actualy tell tell Teeeheeeee u'll never guess where that was 15 mins ago...LOLOLOL

My DH didnt really understand how opks detect a special hormone that isnt in ur regular pee for about 15 days a month but oooppsssie it appears the other time..and gets darker...yup i kinda lost him on that one.

Ahhh dearest Twinkie i see u came around to my line of thinking ;) It's not as if it's unpleasant for them right? They get to 'take a load off' (love the pun on that tongue twister) and see their sexy wife/girlfriend
naked! And make hot orgasmy faces (ok seriously i try to tell myself that it's a hot orgasmy face...i never EVER want to test out this theory in the miror..gahhhhhhh)

Why dont they make the digital test stay on? I mean i know it's battery operated but couldn't it just print on the lil screen and stay there? I wanted to save my hpt test that was digital and the stoopid thing came off in like 10 mins..i was very emotionnal cuz i was gonna scrap book the ******* grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Collie holy crap we're supose to put the thermometre in our freakin pink taco??????????? Shit guess i was gonna do it wrong then...i'm not too sure if i feel comfy doing that..what happens if i'm in a hurry and u know accidentaly forget to whippe it...and put it back in the drawer...and somebody uses it...they cant get mad at me right? I mean it's not like i'm going to actualy tell tell Teeeheeeee u'll never guess where that was 15 mins ago...LOLOLOL
> 
> My DH didnt really understand how opks detect a special hormone that isnt in ur regular pee for about 15 days a month but oooppsssie it appears the other time..and gets darker...yup i kinda lost him on that one.
> 
> Ahhh dearest Twinkie i see u came around to my line of thinking ;) It's not as if it's unpleasant for them right? They get to 'take a load off' (love the pun on that tongue twister) and see their sexy wife/girlfriend
> naked! And make hot orgasmy faces (ok seriously i try to tell myself that it's a hot orgasmy face...i never EVER want to test out this theory in the miror..gahhhhhhh)
> 
> Why dont they make the digital test stay on? I mean i know it's battery operated but couldn't it just print on the lil screen and stay there? I wanted to save my hpt test that was digital and the stoopid thing came off in like 10 mins..i was very emotionnal cuz i was gonna scrap book the ******* grrrrrrrrr

LOL!!!! I am about ready to pee my pants at work! You are making it so freaking hard to be productive. All of the people sitting around me are going to start wondering what the hell I'm laughing at!

I never bought a digital hpt, but I think I will skip it if it doesn't last but 10 minutes. I know I loved pulling mine out of the trash and staring at the lines every now and then- like suddently the lines were going to disappear! I am not going to pay a sh*t load of money for a test that is going to only last 10 minutes!


----------



## jessy1101

Well Twinkie these are quite valide points u know. I always wonder about orgasmy faces, the proper use of a thermometer (as in when can i say no to inserting it inside my vagina) and the wonderfull world of non stop stick peeing (try to say that 10 times fast). U guys already know my point of view on scrapping my cervix so we shall not get into that.

Bahhh seriously coming on here everyday and saying all these silly things are the highlight of my days!! Love love loveeeee being able to turn this into the most hilarious things i can come up with :) :) U guys are the best therapy i am not paying for yay!

Who's gonna come up with tomorrow topics?? Let's find something now so i can brain storm tonight and come back tomorrow with THE best zingger ;0


----------



## Twinkie210

I think tomorrow's topic should be on BDing... tips & tricks to get DH in the mood during those "O" days. I may need the advice if I don't O soon!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am sure you will have plenty of comments on the BDing subject!


----------



## jessy1101

Girl r u sure u wanna go there? Anything goes right? The more freaky deaky the better? Hiiihhiiiii me like :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Another good topic- things we are/aren't going to say/do when pregnant again, or lessons learned from your loss. I could write a book on that one!


----------



## collie_crazy

I am actually laughing so hard at you Jessy!!! I think you are supposed to use a special thermometer called Basal Body Thermometer which gives you your temp to 2 decimal places so you can see slight changes better. But yes for the best readings you stick it up *there* :haha::haha::haha: I think you would need to explain that to your OH a bit better than OPKs he might think hes not good enough and you're pleasuring yourself with a vibrating thermometer :haha::haha:

Oh now the topics have been put up I want to answer them already. And I am also dying to test. I cant wait for next week to be here already! Thats the thing about TTC and even being pregnant you totally wish your life away waiting for the next milestone!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Collie vibrating thermometre 'shudders' LOLOLOL that's just wrong on sooo many levels.

I know right the tomorrow topics are freakin sweet thx Twinkie!! I wanna answer them right now too lol. But i will reign myself in and bring my A game tomorrow (which u guys better bring too!)

Since creating this thread and meeting u guys it really makes my days go faster! I can wait for the countdown to be over but i'm enjoying be super duber crayzzzayyyy on here!!


----------



## collie_crazy

LOL I always laugh when people call me 'collie' I know its my username but it feels weird haha maybe i'm just weird! My name is Amanda :wave: 

And I am guessing Twinkies real name is not Twinkie :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Hiiiiiiiiiii Amanda :) Nahhh it's not weird sadly my username is somewhat right on since my name is Jessica so hince the Jessy user is pretty much my nickname..or Jess..which ever is good. 

Twinkie's name could be Twinkie!! Ya...i didn't think so either..


----------



## jkb11

Jessy! I laughed so hard I was crying!!!! I needed that tkx:haha: Love the topic picks. My name is Kimberly. And just a small piece of advise from a nurse for you Jessy :LABEL THE THERMOMETERS!!!! HAHA I'm still smiling about that one.


----------



## jkb11

OH twinkie.... about your comment on how when not trying people can get knocked up no problem and us we try, try,and try again. and again and again. LOL! Well a friend of mine told me I need to get my momma to tell me NOT to get pregnant or get BEHIND on my bills. She said it worked for her every time:winkwink: My mom wants another grandbaby too bad so that one won't happen so shopping spree it is. haha...


----------



## jessy1101

Oufff thank the sweet baby jesus Jbk11 i'll try to remember to not mix up the thermometres for my mouth and vadge..verry umpleasant suprise if i do LOL.

I think i might have inhaled a few too many opks cuz the stuff that i write...dangggggg teeeheee.

I'm very much looking forward to tomorrow's topics my god can i start writting now?? Jbk11 feel free to join in on our crazyness at anytime :)


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> LOL I always laugh when people call me 'collie' I know its my username but it feels weird haha maybe i'm just weird! My name is Amanda :wave:
> 
> And I am guessing Twinkies real name is not Twinkie :haha:

LOL! Nope my name is not Twinkie (although that brings up another possible topic, what not to name the babies we are trying so hard to make!) My name is Stacie, Twinkie was a nickname from when I was little. I have a twin sister and my uncle called us the "Twinkies". 

But you know Gweneth did name her daughter Apple, so maybe Twinkie wouldn't be so bad... Or not.


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> OH twinkie.... about your comment on how when not trying people can get knocked up no problem and us we try, try,and try again. and again and again. LOL! Well a friend of mine told me I need to get my momma to tell me NOT to get pregnant or get BEHIND on my bills. She said it worked for her every time:winkwink: My mom wants another grandbaby too bad so that one won't happen so shopping spree it is. haha...

My mom used to say all the time that my son was the only Grandchild she needed, but that never worked to get me knocked up! But since she was buying baby clothes yesterday because, "One day she will have more grandkids", I am thinking she is not going to tell me not to get Prego. 

I guess shopping it is!


----------



## horseypants

not sure when i'll o - my cycle is completely weird after a chemical pregnancy last time around... but i'm in!


----------



## GuessWho

Im Joining Thisssss :) I Wish I Could Go Into My Other Halfs Body And Make Him Make Me Pregnant! Or Maybe If I Was Him For A Day Haha x


----------



## Twinkie210

horseypants said:


> not sure when i'll o - my cycle is completely weird after a chemical pregnancy last time around... but i'm in!

Welcome!


----------



## Twinkie210

GuessWho said:


> Im Joining Thisssss :) I Wish I Could Go Into My Other Halfs Body And Make Him Make Me Pregnant! Or Maybe If I Was Him For A Day Haha x

I hear ya! If they were the ones that had to pee on OPKs, check for EWCM, and take their temp every morning, I am sure they would be more cooperative! DH is always like "Do we HAVE to do it again?" Seriously!


----------



## jessy1101

First off i'd like to welcome the newbies (or better yet fresh meat) to Pupo may you now become corrupt with our hilarity LOL.

Guesswho i've honestly wondered for some time how it would be like if i was in my DH's body for just one day. I've been facsinated by the wonderfull world of the male penis. What does peeing standing up feel like? Will i have the intense urge to LEAVE THE TOILET SEAT UP AFTER I AM FINISHED? How does it actualy feel to put my beef in the taco (food methaphors in a sexual way are always the best huh?)

Twinkie/Stacie u do realise that there is no way on god's green earth that a man would be able to do all of that right? Shit they still get the deer caught in headlights look when u ask them to buy tampons. See my guy will go and get they for me but will ALWAYS call me when he's in the aisle and is like but there are sooooo many 'SOB' how do u find yours?? I'm lost..and frigthened can u hold me when i get home?(ok so i over embelished...he usualy sobs a bit longer before telling me he's lost LOLOLOLOLOL) 

He see's my on this forum sometimes and is like what the hell kind of word id EWCM? He actualy tries to pronounce it like that ewwwccccmmmmmm i'm like it's the newest kind of tampons out but i dunno which aisle they are in can u go ask the pharmacist about that exact brand? Cue deer in lights stair and slight sobbbing teeeheeeeee


----------



## jessy1101

Now that i have responded to what u pupos wrote and welcomed the newbies time to get to the real goodness. I would actualy like to start the ball rolling on what i DONT think u should use to try and get ur man in da mood. (If anybody uses what i am about to comment on in there every day lives....then u guys are just sick perverts LOL i kid i kid)

First up on the chopping block wearing edible undies all day to 'suprise him' if you get home after he does. I do not in any way shape or form believe that having a candy cane/jelloish piece of disgusting fake panty material soaking in my juicys (ok it's not necessarily faucet juicy during the day or any kind of sick thinggy like that...but there sometimes is some small leakage...so sue me).

Second believing that all men want to own up to their gspot and waiting for him while wearing a plastic penis...i'm not too sure i could actualy greet him in a sexy maner and be like sooo baby u want me to tickle ur fanny? Ya huh...no...i just gagged a little while saying that out loud.

Lastly (i could keep going on but i'll let u guys add some goodies too) deciding to try and seduce ur hubby while making a home movie at the same time....by skipping threw the whole camcorder deal and going straight to webcam while being live in front of your friends, family and coworkers might not be such a good idea...my mother might of changed my diapers for years but i dunno if she wants to now see my HOOHAH on the big screen u know? Ditto for my friends and coworkers...except the perverted ones...which dont count...because they are perverted hello!!??!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> First off i'd like to welcome the newbies (or better yet fresh meat) to Pupo may you now become corrupt with our hilarity LOL.
> 
> Guesswho i've honestly wondered for some time how it would be like if i was in my DH's body for just one day. I've been facsinated by the wonderfull world of the male penis. What does peeing standing up feel like? Will i have the intense urge to LEAVE THE TOILET SEAT UP AFTER I AM FINISHED? How does it actualy feel to put my beef in the taco (food methaphors in a sexual way are always the best huh?)
> 
> Twinkie/Stacie u do realise that there is no way on god's green earth that a man would be able to do all of that right? Shit they still get the deer caught in headlights look when u ask them to buy tampons. See my guy will go and get they for me but will ALWAYS call me when he's in the aisle and is like but there are sooooo many 'SOB' how do u find yours?? I'm lost..and frigthened can u hold me when i get home?(ok so i over embelished...he usualy sobs a bit longer before telling me he's lost LOLOLOLOLOL)
> 
> He see's my on this forum sometimes and is like what the hell kind of word id EWCM? He actualy tries to pronounce it like that ewwwccccmmmmmm i'm like it's the newest kind of tampons out but i dunno which aisle they are in can u go ask the pharmacist about that exact brand? Cue deer in lights stair and slight sobbbing teeeheeeeee

OMG I have got to quit reading this thread at work! I am going to get fired! DH will go buy tampons for me too, but he tries his best to get out of it. I have to tell him the exact brand name and type or show him the box! He won't even buy condoms at the store (he orders them online) so I can only imagine his face when he buys the tampons. Maybe we should do an experiment and see if we can get DH's to buy HPTs for us too. I'm not sure mine would...

I always close this site when he is in the room, because I don't want him reading over my shoulder. There are some things that he just doens't need to know!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL! I don't know about turning my DH on, but someone bought DH a few thongs at my bachlerette party and I know that is one thing to see a sexy male model in a banana hammock and be turned on, but there are some things better left to the professionals! DH was nice enough to model for me one night and it took all my strength not to burst out laughing! They definately look better on girls than guys!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey guys!

First off let me thank you for the first real laughter I've had since my MMC last week! :thumbup:

My name is Lisette & I would love to join you guys. I think we'll just not try but not prevent this cycle once I stop bleeding and then wait for AF to get back to FF with temping atleast.

Thanks again for the smiles :flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> First off let me thank you for the first real laughter I've had since my MMC last week! :thumbup:
> 
> My name is Lisette & I would love to join you guys. I think we'll just not try but not prevent this cycle once I stop bleeding and then wait for AF to get back to FF with temping atleast.
> 
> Thanks again for the smiles :flower:

Welcome Lisette... sorry for your loss. This thread is a lot of fun!


----------



## jkb11

welcome newbies! So to add to jessy's what not to do.... when the sex became more of a job for us we resorted to the ROCK/PAPER/SCISSORS GAME to see who would end up on top. Let me just warn you those don't end up being the most "fulfilling" nights.LOL!!!


----------



## jkb11

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> First off let me thank you for the first real laughter I've had since my MMC last week! :thumbup:
> 
> My name is Lisette & I would love to join you guys. I think we'll just not try but not prevent this cycle once I stop bleeding and then wait for AF to get back to FF with temping atleast.
> 
> Thanks again for the smiles :flower:

Lisette you and I are on about the same timing I just stopped bleeding a few days ago. Sorry for your loss. This is not what we've dreamed about huh?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie/stacie wow he was pretending to have a mangina in that thong huh? Sounds..ummmm...sexy? Maybe not wow that makes me ohh so hot sexy but a..ya i dont know what kind of sexy LOL please describe color size and snugness of the ballsack plz i need a visual.

Lisette in a way it sucks that ur on the TTC after a loss but uve found this thread which has the most pupolicious hotties so s all good. Happy to bring u some lolz plz keep following it has only just begun dumm dum dummmmmm

JBK11 ok sometimes i tell my DH baby tonight u get to decide everything where do u want me...well damnit im sick if ending up with something in my ass so not even gonna play rock paper scissors and loose all the time ( why r men fascinated with booty play?? It s like ooohhh they do it in porn so whats the biggy?? Ohhhhh sooooo wrong on so many levels grrr) 

Speaking of booty play that brings me to today s official topic of what can garantee me some BD play well if i manualy put something up in that discreetly and get redressed for him to discover later (fyi sometimes it can take a damn long time to b noticed so ya b prepared for that set back). But when he does find it? He looks at me with a harrison ford shit eating grin and is like baby im so hard for u right now! Booooo ya!!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I have two ways to guarantee that I get some...

1. Flat Iron my hair. I know I'm thinking on some secretly my man is definately a blip on the gaydar! But he loves it when I flat iron my hair (it is naturally curly and when I say curly I mean like 80's giant hair curly!) I sometimes wonder why he married me if straight hair turns him on???...

2. Probably tmi, but he loves a well "manicured yard" if you get my drift. I'm not against a little personal grooming now and then, but seriously, I have an 8 year old and a full time job. I barely have time to make sure my legs and pits are in a presentable state, taming the forest on my lady parts does not always fit in the schedule! I actually had to use this one to get DH to BD on O day!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinks do u seriously think after everything u read on here that there is such a thing as tmi on this thread? I dont it s the taboo subjects that are the most hilarious!

As for the landscaping i actualy think most mem like that? (thoughts from everyone??) if i want to go all out and am in the threat giving mood i do a landing strip. It s actualy freakin hard to do without slicing ur self. I tried doing a brazillan wax ONCE and trust me aint no hot wax ever going there again. I managed to tought out 3 small strips and was crying like a baby. I was so swollen i had trouble sitting down or wiping after a pee...

U know what i dont get? Vazzaling! Blinging out urvajayjay i mean why? No seriously WHY?!?!?

Hey fresh meat people Twinks and I would love u guys to give us tomorrow hot topic give us something good pupos!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks for being so welcoming ladies! I'm really happy to have found ya'll :)

jkb11 - you said it soo well girl! Not the stuff our dreams were made of as little girls but hey here we are right! Making the best of this crummy situation:thumbup:

Jessy & Twinkie you girls crack me up!!! No preassure for a hot topic hun :shrug: 

Well I don't know if this is what you girls had in mind but personally I would love to know what kinda stuff you find helps you feel better about your bodies and ready to get back on the horse :blush:

Not feeling too sexy these days and my tummy is still hard and feels PG which makes me wanna :cry: and put on big sweatpants! :dohh:


----------



## justhoping92

Hey ladies!
I would love to join ya if that's ok! I went to dr, just for a check up after m/c and everything is back to normal...however, I also got a sono done and the dr said it looks like you are ovulating(I was very confused, but happy at the same time)!!! I really do hope I am, if not then she stated that she wants to wait until next month to start on a clean slate, and wait for AF. 

And let me just say I read this whole thread and I could not stop laughing!! You ladies are awesome!! I hope everyone gets their BFP for October!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinks do u seriously think after everything u read on here that there is such a thing as tmi on this thread? I dont it s the taboo subjects that are the most hilarious!
> 
> As for the landscaping i actualy think most mem like that? (thoughts from everyone??) if i want to go all out and am in the threat giving mood i do a landing strip. It s actualy freakin hard to do without slicing ur self. I tried doing a brazillan wax ONCE and trust me aint no hot wax ever going there again. I managed to tought out 3 small strips and was crying like a baby. I was so swollen i had trouble sitting down or wiping after a pee...
> 
> U know what i dont get? Vazzaling! Blinging out urvajayjay i mean why? No seriously WHY?!?!?
> 
> Hey fresh meat people Twinks and I would love u guys to give us tomorrow hot topic give us something good pupos!

LOL, I have never tried a Brazilian, but I have been convinced to shave it all off a couple times... can you say RAZOR BURN! I refuse now, like you I go for more of the landing strip (haha)

I have no experience with the "Vazzaling", but my sister got really drunk and told me my BIL has his junk pierced and she has gotten it "stuck" during Oral before... tmi at the time, but hilarious story now! I don't personally have any body piercings besides my ears, but to each there own I guess. But I think that my nips and bits are probably two places that are off limits for rings of any kind!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> welcome newbies! So to add to jessy's what not to do.... when the sex became more of a job for us we resorted to the ROCK/PAPER/SCISSORS GAME to see who would end up on top. Let me just warn you those don't end up being the most "fulfilling" nights.LOL!!!

Honey, when someone told you that games were great foreplay, I think they were thinking of things like strip poker...LOL

Most nights of "baby making" are not "fulfilling" for me. Usually we are like OK, 10 free minutes lets hurry up and finish... but there will be plenty of "fulfilling" nights once the job is done and I am prego.

Welcome justhoping!


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Thanks for being so welcoming ladies! I'm really happy to have found ya'll :)
> 
> jkb11 - you said it soo well girl! Not the stuff our dreams were made of as little girls but hey here we are right! Making the best of this crummy situation:thumbup:
> 
> Jessy & Twinkie you girls crack me up!!! No preassure for a hot topic hun :shrug:
> 
> Well I don't know if this is what you girls had in mind but personally I would love to know what kinda stuff you find helps you feel better about your bodies and ready to get back on the horse :blush:
> 
> Not feeling too sexy these days and my tummy is still hard and feels PG which makes me wanna :cry: and put on big sweatpants! :dohh:

Sorry you are not feeling too sexy, but I think that it is a great idea for a topic! I am sure Jess will have some ideas for you.

Well from the previous post I think we can cross at home brazilian wax off the list! Haha

Seriously though, if I am wanting to just make myself feel sexy I go for a new bra, or a mani/pedi, or a new haircut. These things always make me feel sexy! If your DH is like mine was, he didn't really notice that I wasn't feeling that sexy, he was ready to "do" me the moment the Dr. gave us the all clear.
(If only that feeling lasted into this cycle, now I get "Really? Again?)

And if all else fails and you can't get into the mood I say toys never hurt anyone. Mr. Shakey has helped me ummm... get caught up in some less than passionate moments!


----------



## jkb11

For me when I'm struggling with feeling sexy I go for a long walk with my ipod then when I get back I light a few candles and take a bubble bath. Usually by the time I am finished with all that I feel much sexier and refreshed.:kiss: One of the best things you can do is take some time for yourself:kiss:


----------



## jkb11

twinkie- strip poker huh? haven't tried that one I might have to give it a try. Does sound more promising than rock/paper/scissors:blush:


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> twinkie- strip poker huh? haven't tried that one I might have to give it a try. Does sound more promising than rock/paper/scissors:blush:

Well stripping doesn't work DH, so maybe I'll give rock/paper/scissors a go! It never hurst to try...:winkwink:


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> For me when I'm struggling with feeling sexy I go for a long walk with my ipod then when I get back I light a few candles and take a bubble bath. Usually by the time I am finished with all that I feel much sexier and refreshed.:kiss: One of the best things you can do is take some time for yourself:kiss:

Ooooo sounds wonderful! That is a good idea! I love taking baths, I have to skip the bubbles though- give me UTIs. (Maybe I am over sharing?) Oh well!


----------



## collie_crazy

Girls I was so sad yesterday when I didn't have time to get onto BnB - I missed my PUPO girls :haha::haha::haha: 

Welcome to the newbies - I'm sorry for your losses - there are no words to describe our truly shit situation but I'm glad that we have each other to get through the tought times :hugs:

I am only 3dpo and truly getting into the PUPO swing of things this morning when I woke up I felt really nauseous - and straight away I thought - Oh my god I would be so happy to be suffering morning sickness right now! I hope we caught this cycle - but I dont think we did enough. I had my first pos OPK on Monday and another on Tuesday - so would have O'd on the Tuesday at some point most likely I think / hope. We BD on Monday night, Tuesday morning and Wednesday morning and thats it as OH wasnt feeling great. So I think we most probably missed the eggy :shrug:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks for the welcome Collie, you are truely an inspiration and your blog is beautiful and honest! Thank you for sharing! Sending lots of positive vibes your way girl! :hugs:

Good tips ladies, hoping to try some out this weekend if my body cooperates and officially stops bleeding :shrug:


----------



## jessy1101

Ok before i jump into today's awsome topic i'd love to give a big shout out to Justhoping 92 who i have had the pleasure of threading with on other topics. Hunny it's sad about everything that has happend to us but i see the good side in all this is that we have all found eachother :)

Collie girl i missed u yesterday!! Ur kinda behing here sweety so ur gonna have to double post to make it up lol. I actualy took on O test yesterday morning and poufff i turned super dark right away so i O'd yesterday for sure i had the side tinggly pain too. We bd on saturday sunday monday took a break on tuesday cuz my lady bits seriously couldnt really handle anymore then bd on wednesday and twice yesterday. I'm rocking that egg fo sizzle my nizzle LOL.

Twinks they actualy give u UTI's too!! No not it's not tmi cuz it'S nice to know i'm not the only one. I usualy get one about once every 2 months which sucks but Ohh well could be so much worse i mean imagine if i was the typoe of person that has no sensation what so ever in their clitoris??(that actualy does exist...sad...)


----------



## jessy1101

Now to get to the gravy part of today's meat and potatoes. What do i do to feel sexy? 

First of love love LOVE getting a brand new sexed up X-rated outfit for the bedroom. Which i will put on by myself and check myself out. Yesterday's what a gorgeous corset with garters and the works. Ladies we're talking about Playboy worthy cleavage. My DH did not stand a chance. I've never seen some1 get turned on that fast just by walking into a room teeeheeeeeee.

Second i feel sexy when i'm in a really playfull mood. This is easiy reachable by listening to the most dance worthy music and shacking my bon bon. Alone. Cuz if not i'll just look ********. Lately i find Sexy and I know it - LMFAO does the trick. Especialy if u watch the video at the same time. I ty to imitate them doing the croatch pumpin but to no success. Guess i need a mr. mushroom head of my own to get it right huh? Bummer. Or a more similar title to how u wanna feel Sexy Bitch - David Guetta.

Third and this is for the truely daring i love coming into work in the sexiest bra and undies set and taking pics of me in the girls bathroom here (which is naughty u know? Definetly makes me feel like a femme fatale) and send the pics to my DH with extremely hot comments. Funny how he always ends up calling me 5 mins after and is like nooo u didnt ok i want u. Now. Brain cannot function. Abort Abort.


----------



## Gem09

:wave: 

Ok if i join in?

I will give you a little information about me.

Miscarried naturally in December 2010, period took ages to return and was put on tablets to help start it and eventually it returned in march.

Been ttc since April and here i am 6 cycles later still not pregnant.

My cycles have ranged from 25-30 days, the 3 most recent ones were 30, 28 and 30 again, previous cycles before miscarriage were 28 and ovlated on cd 14.

Im all over the place right now and scared i will not get pregnant.

Hope you ladies can give me some advice and some positivity.


xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Welcome Gem & Justhoping :flower: Sorry for your losses and hope we can all support and make eachother laugh a little through this tough time!

Happy to have all your tips & tricks and even happier my body seems to be co-operating today :thumbup:

How are you all feeling this Friday?


----------



## collie_crazy

Welcome Gem :wave: Sorry to hear of your loss and that you are having trouble TTC this time around. Are you charting etc? :hugs:

Jess YAYAYAYAYAYAY you have ovulated and you have totally done loads of BD! If you havent caught that egg then I'm a moose! :haha::haha::haha:

Lisette I am good :) Itching to test though! Its so much harder than last time - I'm just wishing the days away. How are you? 

Infact I'm gonna fess up - I am such a POAS-aholic I actually peed on a HPT this morning :blush::blush: It was of course BFN because I am only 3dpo but I couldnt resist! Everytime I am in a store that sells HPTs I walk by them eyeing them up like 'how you doin' :haha:


----------



## Gem09

collie_crazy said:


> Welcome Gem :wave: Sorry to hear of your loss and that you are having trouble TTC this time around. Are you charting etc? :hugs:
> 
> Jess YAYAYAYAYAYAY you have ovulated and you have totally done loads of BD! If you havent caught that egg then I'm a moose! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Lisette I am good :) Itching to test though! Its so much harder than last time - I'm just wishing the days away. How are you?
> 
> Infact I'm gonna fess up - I am such a POAS-aholic I actually peed on a HPT this morning :blush::blush: It was of course BFN because I am only 3dpo but I couldnt resist! Everytime I am in a store that sells HPTs I walk by them eyeing them up like 'how you doin' :haha:

Thankyou! :hugs:

I didnt chart last month but considering doing it again, i really dont understand it at the moment, need to swot up on it i think, lol.

Defo going to us opk's more often as i think i ovulated late this month.

x


----------



## Gem09

Awwww Collie, just read your journal, big :hug: to you. xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Now to get to the gravy part of today's meat and potatoes. What do i do to feel sexy?
> 
> First of love love LOVE getting a brand new sexed up X-rated outfit for the bedroom. Which i will put on by myself and check myself out. Yesterday's what a gorgeous corset with garters and the works. Ladies we're talking about Playboy worthy cleavage. My DH did not stand a chance. I've never seen some1 get turned on that fast just by walking into a room teeeheeeeeee.
> 
> Second i feel sexy when i'm in a really playfull mood. This is easiy reachable by listening to the most dance worthy music and shacking my bon bon. Alone. Cuz if not i'll just look ********. Lately i find Sexy and I know it - LMFAO does the trick. Especialy if u watch the video at the same time. I ty to imitate them doing the croatch pumpin but to no success. Guess i need a mr. mushroom head of my own to get it right huh? Bummer. Or a more similar title to how u wanna feel Sexy Bitch - David Guetta.
> 
> Third and this is for the truely daring i love coming into work in the sexiest bra and undies set and taking pics of me in the girls bathroom here (which is naughty u know? Definetly makes me feel like a femme fatale) and send the pics to my DH with extremely hot comments. Funny how he always ends up calling me 5 mins after and is like nooo u didnt ok i want u. Now. Brain cannot function. Abort Abort.

LOL I knew you wouldn't disappoint!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Collie litterally lol'ing at your "how u doin"!!! The crazy stuff in our heads eh :haha:

I'm doing ok today...a few emotional moments as I have a co-worker who's also a good friend and my back up/buddy due in January and we were so excited we'd be only 4months apart and on mat leave together (a year here in Canada)!!! Now its a sad little reminder every day and I love her dearly so trying very hard to be "normal" for her still ask how she's feeling, what she's bought for the LO ect ect...not so easy some days :nope:

Gem, I'd be happy to help ya get started with charting and temping on fertility friend when you're ready. I have a VIP membership that I paused and will probably start back on once AF comes and I have a regular cycle. For now we're just gonna see what happens...maybe AF won't ever come!!! Ahhhh a girl can dream :winkwink:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Girls I was so sad yesterday when I didn't have time to get onto BnB - I missed my PUPO girls :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Welcome to the newbies - I'm sorry for your losses - there are no words to describe our truly shit situation but I'm glad that we have each other to get through the tought times :hugs:
> 
> I am only 3dpo and truly getting into the PUPO swing of things this morning when I woke up I felt really nauseous - and straight away I thought - Oh my god I would be so happy to be suffering morning sickness right now! I hope we caught this cycle - but I dont think we did enough. I had my first pos OPK on Monday and another on Tuesday - so would have O'd on the Tuesday at some point most likely I think / hope. We BD on Monday night, Tuesday morning and Wednesday morning and thats it as OH wasnt feeling great. So I think we most probably missed the eggy :shrug:

If sperm live 3+ days and eggy lives 12-36 hrs and you O'd on Tuesday... I think you definately have a shot at catching the eggy. Man that almost sounds like a word problem...

If Mr. sperm lives 3 days and is traveling north through the fallopian tube and Ms. egg lives 12-36 hrs and is traveling in the opposite direction, what is the probability that Collie's eggo is preggo. I'm thinking there must be some Algebraic expression to solve this problem...

Well I O'd on Wednesday according to my OPKs (big fat smiley on Tuesday with a temp dip on Wednesday and a rise yesterday and today!). We BD'd Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday night... so I don't know how much more I could have done! Poor DH needed a night off!


----------



## Gem09

NewbieLisette said:


> Collie litterally lol'ing at your "how u doin"!!! The crazy stuff in our heads eh :haha:
> 
> I'm doing ok today...a few emotional moments as I have a co-worker who's also a good friend and my back up/buddy due in January and we were so excited we'd be only 4months apart and on mat leave together (a year here in Canada)!!! Now its a sad little reminder every day and I love her dearly so trying very hard to be "normal" for her still ask how she's feeling, what she's bought for the LO ect ect...not so easy some days :nope:
> 
> Gem, I'd be happy to help ya get started with charting and temping on fertility friend when you're ready. I have a VIP membership that I paused and will probably start back on once AF comes and I have a regular cycle. For now we're just gonna see what happens...maybe AF won't ever come!!! Ahhhh a girl can dream :winkwink:

Ohhhh that would be great, thankyou!

I didnt temp today mind as didnt expect af to show but i will temp in the morning, will that matter?

I have a fertility friend account but not vip.

Awww i hope she doesnt show for you xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good job Twinkie! Sounds like you certainly put in a serious effort girl :winkwink:

Thank you Gem :)

My pleasure to help with any questions you may have. Are you on AF right now? If so temps don't matter too much but yes I would say temp tomorrow morning first thing and start tracking (do you have a BBM thermomitor & are you temping in bed before getting up?) also you can start tracking any symptoms you are feeling and checking your CM so that way you have a sense of what is normal for you throughout your cycle. Don't be shy to ask if you have questions :flower:


----------



## jessy1101

If sperm live 3+ days and eggy lives 12-36 hrs and you O'd on Tuesday... I think you definately have a shot at catching the eggy. Man that almost sounds like a word problem...

If Mr. sperm lives 3 days and is traveling north through the fallopian tube and Ms. egg lives 12-36 hrs and is traveling in the opposite direction, what is the probability that Collie's eggo is preggo. I'm thinking there must be some Algebraic expression to solve this problem...

Mehhh 'head scratch' me no like when you do math problems. Me no like miss eggy and mr sperm...they are stoooooooopid and dont do what i tell them to. I want them to GET IT ON DAMNIT.


----------



## Gem09

NewbieLisette said:


> Good job Twinkie! Sounds like you certainly put in a serious effort girl :winkwink:
> 
> Thank you Gem :)
> 
> My pleasure to help with any questions you may have. Are you on AF right now? If so temps don't matter too much but yes I would say temp tomorrow morning first thing and start tracking (do you have a BBM thermomitor & are you temping in bed before getting up?) also you can start tracking any symptoms you are feeling and checking your CM so that way you have a sense of what is normal for you throughout your cycle. Don't be shy to ask if you have questions :flower:

Yes, AF started today, booohooo! :growlmad:

I have got a bbm thermomitor and would test before getting out of bed.

Yeah i sometime check cm when i start getting faint lines on opk's.

Im going to do everything in my power to make sure we catch that eggy in october.

Thanks for helping :flower:


----------



## justhoping92

Ok so according to dr I have charted my ovulation and looks like I just ovulated a few days ago, which is ok cause we bd everyday pretty much of last week except for Wednesday, cause like Jessy1101 said, man did my parts need some rest..too much friction going on down there lol. And hey jessy it looks like we are ovulating together woohoo!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Twinks u definetly get it ur all for sure. R u sure there is still some gooey left in ur man???? LOLOLOL

I dont think i can get my freak on for a least 2 days now...i am a teeny bit...ummmm....tender? And cannot take some peen intrusion 'SOB' why does ms V have to be so cruel to meeee???? Whaaaaaaaaaa

Gem09 i am glad we havent scared u off with our EXTENSIVE knowledge in all things tacos and beef. It sometimes even scares myself all the things that my brain forces me to write. Mehh nobel prize some day for sure. Bright side is that i am sure things will work out great for u hon hang in there and keep reading our day to day crazyness.

Dearest Collie i do believe we should have a weekly support group called It's my pee and i'll test if i want to. We could do cookies, cakes and pass out hpt test! I've always wanted to create my own hpt test and make it a vocal test! Like the test would sream out congrats u are pregnant!!!! Whoooooo damn i really would love that..


----------



## jessy1101

Eughhh Hoping seriously i wouldnt just call it friction it's like...a no go zone for today and tomorrow...althought i could make an exeption...huh ya no not happening ;)

Yay we are Oing together that's fun for sure!

Gem09 just u know a lil FYI there is a themometre u are supose to insert into ur vadge to get the best temping...(i have already posted my thoughts on this exact object before) plz do not mix up ur thermometre...i find this very disturbing to get a vadgy tast in my mouth if i am not expecting it...and to be even more clear i never expect it...it is not made to go into my mouth...

Ok i think i want to make the next topic a weekend topic so u have 2 days to gimme all u got. Topic trend : What is a no go place for ur man to spread his jollies on u? How mad would you be in he pull's out during O time?


----------



## Twinkie210

OOOooooo a weekend topic, good call.

I'll have to put some thought into this one!

I'm not sure if DH has any left or not... LOL, but since O is over, not a big deal. He has plenty of time to build it back up. :)

If DH pulled out at O time I would be super pissed! Why waste some perfectly good man juices? I don't know what I would do to him... I have threatened castration before, but that is counter productive.


----------



## justhoping92

haha yeah you're right def more than friction going on down there..but let me tell you my dh does not want to stop...like really?? I'm a human who feels, not a freakin doll!! :haha: 

And Twinkie- I have to 100% agree with you..I think my dh is dry...but for some reason that doesn't stop him..haha...

And God help him, if he were to ever pull out on me while O'ing...:dohh:, but I wouldn't be able to get mad at him, well because..i kinda need him for this..haha


----------



## collie_crazy

Pulling out during O? No freakin' way! I think that would call for getting your own back in a similar way - just as they're about to 'let go' whilst your um 'kissing their man parts' I would stand up and wander off :haha: How do you like them apples!? :haha:

I like the idea of the support group Jess! But not sure about weekly! LOL! 

Yay for Oing justhoping! Heres hoping (get it? haha) that you have done enough to catch that eggy and we are seeing a BFP from you soon! 

How awesome is it going to be when one of us gets our BFP! I am excited already :blush:

I'm thinking if I dont get pregnant this cycle I am going to start temping. I use OPKs like I am addicted already :blush: Not sure if I would get accurate results from temping though - I have read that you are supposed to take the temp as soon as you wake up before you get up - and that if you wake up during the night etc then its not as accurate. Well I ALWAYS wake up in the middle of the night and then a good few hours before I actually get up I start wakening up thinking I have slept in etc and dozing back to sleep so I dunno if I would get anything worth looking at.


----------



## collie_crazy

OH MY GOD! I actually forgot to say I nearly pee'd my pants at the mathematical equation / probability of his dudes catching my egg! :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Wow Twinks u definetly get it ur all for sure. R u sure there is still some gooey left in ur man???? LOLOLOL
> 
> I dont think i can get my freak on for a least 2 days now...i am a teeny bit...ummmm....tender? And cannot take some peen intrusion 'SOB' why does ms V have to be so cruel to meeee???? Whaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Gem09 i am glad we havent scared u off with our EXTENSIVE knowledge in all things tacos and beef. It sometimes even scares myself all the things that my brain forces me to write. Mehh nobel prize some day for sure. Bright side is that i am sure things will work out great for u hon hang in there and keep reading our day to day crazyness.
> 
> Dearest Collie i do believe we should have a weekly support group called It's my pee and i'll test if i want to. We could do cookies, cakes and pass out hpt test! I've always wanted to create my own hpt test and make it a vocal test! Like the test would sream out congrats u are pregnant!!!! Whoooooo damn i really would love that..

Jessy- I am thinking we may need a daily support group, since several of us have entered the 2WW... 

I must resist the urge to poas at 3dpo... hehehe


----------



## collie_crazy

I had to pee on something this morning so peed on an OPK.... and then caved and tested with a HPT as well. There is seriously something wrong with me. Thank god they are IC and only cost pennies each :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> I had to pee on something this morning so peed on an OPK.... and then caved and tested with a HPT as well. There is seriously something wrong with me. Thank god they are IC and only cost pennies each :haha:

I don't have any ICs! But I know my sister has some- she told me she bought like 50 off of Amazon. I have a key to her house, and thought seriously about letting myself in and taking some... how bad is that! I could just see it now... "Lady gets arrested for stealing home pregnancy test!"


----------



## jessy1101

Actualy u guys do realise right that u wouldnt get BFP at 3dpo...right??OMG can u get BFP at 3dpos???????????????????? And nobody thought to share this why??

Twinks i think u would need a partner in crime to be all suave and go Jackie Chan on the cops asses! While we 're at it we should loot the neighboorhood too! U know better to have tons of hpts then none at all.

Is it weird that i dont want to test? I'd rather not get dissapointed until when my AF comes naturaly then seing a BFN on a teeny weeny stick..strange eh? Althought i have caught the POAS-strightess so dunno it could b fair game by at least hmmm....8dpo? How early did u actualy get a BFP? I was a big girl and only tested the actualy 14dpo morning...i just didnt think ok no way is this the month so bahhhh nope i'm going to be inserting a tampon before ever getting a bfp this month..naturaly it was that month LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

Yes, I know that 3dpo is waaay to early for a BFP, but it is definately an addiction! I actually just peed on an OPK and I feel better now (I guess that was my fix for th morning!)

I got my BFP at 10dpo last time (I was like 2weeks late with DS before I tested, I think I was in denial!) I took one at 8dpo and had a faint line, but I couldn't tell if it was really there or if it was an evap line b/c it was a blue dye test and notorious for evaps anyway. The another blue dye test at 10dpo and clear positive (but on the lighter side) and a dark positive at 11dpo with FRER, so that pretty much eliminated all doubt.


----------



## collie_crazy

I got my first BFP at 6dpo last time! So I think that's made me worse this time!! It's the amazon ones I have too but only 15 not 50 :haha: they are 10miu so very sensitive and it's what I used last time until 9dpo when I got a branded test and then 10dpo when I done my first digi :)


----------



## Gem09

jessy1101 said:


> Eughhh Hoping seriously i wouldnt just call it friction it's like...a no go zone for today and tomorrow...althought i could make an exeption...huh ya no not happening ;)
> 
> Yay we are Oing together that's fun for sure!
> 
> Gem09 just u know a lil FYI there is a themometre u are supose to insert into ur vadge to get the best temping...(i have already posted my thoughts on this exact object before) plz do not mix up ur thermometre...i find this very disturbing to get a vadgy tast in my mouth if i am not expecting it...and to be even more clear i never expect it...it is not made to go into my mouth...
> 
> Ok i think i want to make the next topic a weekend topic so u have 2 days to gimme all u got. Topic trend : What is a no go place for ur man to spread his jollies on u? How mad would you be in he pull's out during O time?


Hahahaha this made me laugh out loud! I might get a vadge thermometre (i will lable them so NOT to get the vadge taste mind)

And for the no place for my man to spread his jollies is, My hubby wants me to give him a you know what n im like no wrong end they are hardly going to catch my eggy from that way, lol!!!

To make sure this month, once AF is over we are gonna do the deed every other day then when i get positive opk im gonna dive on him, he has been warned lol.

x


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:
 

> I got my first BFP at 6dpo last time! So I think that's made me worse this time!! It's the amazon ones I have too but only 15 not 50 :haha: they are 10miu so very sensitive and it's what I used last time until 9dpo when I got a branded test and then 10dpo when I done my first digi :)

You are not helping my addiction! :) 6dpo... I think I am going to have to visit my sis's house and snatch some of her tests! Maybe she will trade... I have one digi OPK left- I think that would be worth 3 or 4 IC's right? Those would hold me over until I can use my FRER...

I kind of want to wait until I can test with a branded test, It would feel more real instead of staring at that little strip of paper, but at the same time I am so impatient!

I think I am going to start testing Thursday, which would be 8dpo (I have a conference at work which is going to have a wine tasting at it... I would love to have a good reason to skip the wine :), well I won't drink either way, just in case. If negative, then I will test again Saturday at 10dpo, that is the day of a memorial walk the support group I joined. It would be awesome to get a BFP that day- remembering my little angel and find out he/she is getting a brother or sister!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning/Afternoon ladies!

Hope you all are having awesome Saturday's so far :)

Twinkie what an awesome gift a BFP on the day of ur walk would be! I'll be sending all kinds of dust ur way girl!

Jessy did u notice how close we are!!! What part of QC do u live in? What are the odds hun!

As for me, bleeding has officially stopped! Yay, happy dance! Can't wait to start feeling normal again & knowing there will be hope to get PG real soon I pray!

Have a wonderful day pupo buddies :)


----------



## justhoping92

Oh man the notorious testing....I know exactly what you all mean...my dh is like dang how many preg tests do you need?? (he doesn't know the difference between the opks and preg tests lol....men:haha:). I tested at 10 dpo last month and I am pretty sure I am going to wait until at least 14 this time, I just don't want to get disappointed..although don't get me wrong..you don't know how bad I want to sneak into the bathroom and feed my addiction (man, I really do sound like an addict:haha:)....


----------



## Twinkie210

I think DH is oblivious to the OPKs and HPTs until I show him (It helps I have my own bathroom!) Although I did empty the trash in my bathroom because he was out today and there were like 30 OPKs in the trash LOL, he would think I have lost my mind!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ok i think i want to make the next topic a weekend topic so u have 2 days to gimme all u got. Topic trend : What is a no go place for ur man to spread his jollies on u? How mad would you be in he pull's out during O time?

Ok, I am having trouble answering this question... yeah, there are some obvious places, like the "rear door" (ummm God gave women vajajays for a reason! Use it!) and my face (I'm thinking a shot in the eye would not feel very good), but me specifically is there one place that I wouldn't want him to cum on? I am not sure.

I had an ex who like my cleavage so much he tried to have sex with it, does that count? Worst part was I was a small A cup and I am pretty sure it was not physically possible. I am a little more endowed now since I had DS and gained 20lbs, so it could be possible now, but I don't think I will give DH any ideas.


----------



## MommaOf2girls

Can I join all you wonderful ladies? I've kind of been lurking but I'm ready to jump in now! I had a m/c on Sept 19th. Would have been 6w4d when the bleeding started. We have decided to go the whatever happens, happens route this month. I thought I was done bleeding yesterday however a little bit ago I seem to have started again. Ugh! Will it ever end!?!


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh :rofl: @ the sex with boobies thing! My OH does this sometimes too! And I am like... um.... okay... are you done yet :rofl: I just dont get mens obsession with boobs! 

:wave: Welcome Momma. Sorry to hear of your loss and hope that your bleeding settles a little. I know how it feels to just wish the bleeding away - it really messes with your head. I lost my little girl at 17 weeks and bled for 8 weeks after! It took a major blood loss one day to make them realise that I had retained placenta so I went for a D&C to have it removed. It was only after that that I felt I could move on and start picking up the pieces of my life again. And here I am 2 weeks later in the 2WW. :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

*prod* 

Its so quiet in here! Whats happened :coffee:


----------



## Twinkie210

I guess everyone else has a social life and is busy on the weekends!:haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

I think it is just me and you Collie!


----------



## Twinkie210

PUPO girlies- judging my the lack of posts on here I am guessing you guys must have been getting your freak on this weekend!

OK, I am going insane... I am not sure I can wait any longer to test (even though I know it will be a BFN this early)! I think my MC has taken away all of my patience and will power. I am going to hold out as long as I can! I am even starting to symptom spot, which I NEVER do. I think I am setting myself up to be disappointed!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow i cant believe i actualy went all weekend and no posting! I popped in a few times to read the comments but was on the go all the time. To respond to my weekend topic yes i agree all things body shot wise are gross....but u can wipe that jizz off right? See the 1 major never gonna happen no way no how uh huh is getting jizzy IN MY HAIR!! OMG a friend of mine was going to a party and decided to give a lil mouth to mouth action to her BF...well he kinda pushed up too fast and got stickiness all over her damn hair. And they went to the party anywais...and she was pulling a There's something like Mary moment 'shudders'...it just gives me the hibby jibbiz u know????

Twinks step away i repeat STEP AWAY FROM ALL THINGS SMALL PLASTIC AND PEE WISE. You do not need to put urself threw being dissapointed if u get a false BFN and find out a bit later u were totaly preggo. Ur strong sweety u can dooooooo it!

Collie i missed u sooo much we gotta get our posting back LOL.

I'm at 4dpo today and feeling fine! No urges to test no nuttin. Guess i dont wanna loose my buzz and be let down. How is everybody else feeling? Where are ur fine PUPO selves at?? Hola!


----------



## jessy1101

Mommaof2girls i am so sorry u have to join the TTC after a loss forum but i want u to know things are going to be fine. Ur gonna get ur BFP especialy now that u have joined this wonderfull magical hilariously crazy thread ;) The women here really work their asses off so everyone can be positive and just have a lil something to take you out of your funk. 

Plz dont hesitate to jump into the everyday wackyness that we write here. There are no wrong or non funny answers when it comes to discussing the male penis...or vagina...or etc etc etc.. Hang in there sweety ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

I only got 2 tests, so I will be strong and not waste them, I will probably test at 9 or 10 dpo though! My BBs are aching and my temps are higher than they normally are, so I am hoping that this is a good sign, but I am sure it is too early for any real symptoms LOL. 

I am thinking that in the hair would definately be bad! If you could see my wild mop of curls you would realize that this would be extra bad for me!


----------



## Twinkie210

Any picks on today's topic? I need some funny distractions to keep me from peeing on something!


----------



## jessy1101

Sure i think i can pop something out. How about manscapping VS man-bushes? What is acceptable and whats a no F way is my mouth going there? Is there such a thing as too gross? What if there is little thinggys stuck in there? Gag reflex?


----------



## Twinkie210

Haha- I've gotten used to manscaping b/c Dh seems to do it without asking Haha. I am probably the lax one on trimming the bushes! But I'm sorry if I only have time to either do the legs and pits or the other, legs and pits win, hands down!

I think I would enforce a 1/4" rule.


----------



## jessy1101

'sigh' i know what u mean! Sometimes (especialy in the winter) i'd just like to be able to grow a fur rug pretty much all over my body...and still be considered sexy!

DH is the type of person that canot let it grow to a certain point cuz it itches and just doesnt make his peepee look as big LOL. I find it doesnt change his size...but he has this whack notion that it'S all bout looking clean and lookin big..true story.


----------



## justhoping92

LMBO!!!!!!:rofl::rofl: Omgosh you girls are hilarious!! But so true! I don't know what it is about winter, but I get extra lazy, and choose not to shave as often..I figured a little hair won't hurt anybody. As for manscaping, my dh is pretty good with that too..as long as he isn't looking like a yeti or anything I think we are good..and jessy it's so funny you mentioning that he has it in his head that keeping it trimmed and all makes him feel like its bigger, cause let me tell you my dh says the same exact thing...although for me as long as he rubs me the right way and me him...we are good! Size is a good thing..but if you know how to work it even better :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

So that is why DH keeps himself groomed... I never knew! I am soo bad about not shaving in the winter! DH makes fun of me all the time, but seriously... Who decided that women need to be hairless to be sexy? I am guessing it was a man...

That is how I show DH that I am wanting some in the winter months. He knows something is up when I trim and shave!


----------



## justhoping92

Twinkie210 said:


> So that is why DH keeps himself groomed... I never knew! I am soo bad about not shaving in the winter! DH makes fun of me all the time, but seriously... Who decided that women need to be hairless to be sexy? I am guessing it was a man...
> 
> That is how I show DH that I am wanting some in the winter months. He knows something is up when I trim and shave!

Yeah same here when I trim and shave in the winter, and wear sexy lingerie is when he knows something is up ;) cause me and winter = comfy pjs and a little stubble on legs lol :)


----------



## jessy1101

Ditto to both of you. I mean damnit cave men thought hair was sexy so where did it all go wrong?? I believe having a douvet ( meaning a small pouf of hair) is not necessarily bad bad.....and i mean it does somewhat keep my lil petunia patch warm so no biggie.

Men figure that anything obstructing the shroom cap makes it seem smaller. This is a very sad notion cuz unless it looks smaller then a baby peen i dont believe size mathers. U guys do realise tho that men honestly thing the bigger the better????

My hubby is always like ahhh you women all want big peen...i'm like dude seriously a 14 inch sausage would scare the crap outta me...no way is that snizzle going in my nizzle got it?!


----------



## Twinkie210

I always feel bad for hubby, because he is on the "smaller" side, but really I don't care as long as he can attend to my needs once in a while LOL. I saw on Dr. Oz show that for every 30 lbs a man loses (or something like that) he gains 1" in length... I was like hmmm interesting :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOL OMG twinkie too funny lol

my hubby can hubby is a lil chubby lol ..that interesting!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Imagine if our dhs knew how we talked about them? Lmao!


----------



## jessy1101

Ya Keepin i dont think i'd want my hubby to be reading all my posts...i think he might not necessarily be uber thrilled....


----------



## NewbieLisette

:haha: LMAO...you girls have once again managed to make me LOL and smiel on this crummy Monday morning!

Great topics...to be honest I never had to ask H but he's always kept trim and I try to do the same but I totally agree...winter = nice warm pyjamas and .... well "less" grooming! lol...might be diffrent this year if we're TTC still :winkwink:


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Imagine if our dhs knew how we talked about them? Lmao!

Mine would kill me!


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> :haha: LMAO...you girls have once again managed to make me LOL and smiel on this crummy Monday morning!
> 
> Great topics...to be honest I never had to ask H but he's always kept trim and I try to do the same but I totally agree...winter = nice warm pyjamas and .... well "less" grooming! lol...might be diffrent this year if we're TTC still :winkwink:

For those of you with/out kids... just wait until you are extremely pregnant or up all hours of the night with a newborn and don't feel like/have time to groom- I never knew that the hair could grow that long on my legs! 

The only time I really paid attention to my grooming when I was pregnant was when I had a doc appt that I knew he would be peeking down there :) Which is probably silly, he looks at girly parts all day long, I am sure he has seen women with worse grooming habits than me! Yet even now, I make it a point to be well manicured before I go see the doc...


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Twinks can u imagine being a doctor and having to check out some lady bits that are ummm....unsavory?? OMG i think i would die!! And u cant do anything right?? U cant be like ok mam i need to to wash up that stank a lil bit before going near that...or anything whatsoever in ur puss....so sooo wrong.


----------



## Twinkie210

Or having to look at old lady parts, or women giving birth... yuck!


----------



## justhoping92

I always wonder if after dr exams me, her and her nurse talk about my vajayjay...I'm pretty sure they don't but it is really weird for me because the nurse that sits in the office with dr goes to the same gym as I, and we have seen each other, and let me say it has gotten a little awkward :blush:, oh and to top it off one of times my dr was checking me she said, oh you have a perfect little powdered donut shaped cervix, you would be a great example for students to see...uhh is that a compliment?? Cause if it is, that is the weirdest one I have ever had!! :shrug: lol


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Twinks - how dare they have a social life!? LOL I was running around like a headless chicken this weekend but I still popped in using my phone. I dont know what I would do without my iPhone - its like a part of me now! Oh and I know how you feel! I am 6dpo now and I tested again this morning and there was nothing not even the slightest hint - I've been feeling like crap all day because I think I'm out this month - I dont know why, I know its early and things can still change but I dont know... last time I just *knew* I was pregnant and this time I dont think I am. I want so desperately to be it kinda feels like my body is doing it just to spite me - I have had so much shit happen this last 3 months that I've started thinking nothing good will ever happen again! 

Anyway - enough of my pity party! 

LOL @ Jess - I cant believe she went to a party with jizz in her hair! Ewwwwwwww!! Clatty bitch (some Scottish slang for you there LOL) PS. Good on you not wanting to test! I wish I felt that way - but even though I know it will be a BFN I will still be testing everyday *just in case* I know I'm an idiot :p 

Hmmm... I guess my OH just keeps his bits tidy and clean LOL - I wouldnt really call it manscaping - there are no pretty flowers or shapes or water features or anything :shrug: But I am SO in the winter non-shaving camp! I mean its WINTER your not gonna have your legs on show anyway and it gets seriously cold here so I like a little fuzz :haha: I dont think DH minds much - oh except one time when we were snuggling in bed and he was like - your legs feel furryer than the dogs!! I elbowed him and stormed off in a huff and then felt my legs and they were indeed rather furry :blush: :haha:

The day I had my mirena coil inserted the doctor was there for 90 minutes trying to fit it! My cervix was NOT cooperating... OH and I went out for dinner that night in a nice cozy restuarant that only had 7 tables - who do you think was there with her partner as well! You guessed it the doctor who had spent 90 minutes with her hand up my lady garden :haha: I didnt know where to look! She stopped eating turned round and said 'How's the pain now' - I almost died right there and then! 

:rofl: @ perfect little powdered donut shaped cervix - now thats just weird! I dont think I will ever eat a donut in the same way again :rofl:


----------



## Twinkie210

justhoping92 said:


> I always wonder if after dr exams me, her and her nurse talk about my vajayjay...I'm pretty sure they don't but it is really weird for me because the nurse that sits in the office with dr goes to the same gym as I, and we have seen each other, and let me say it has gotten a little awkward :blush:, oh and to top it off one of times my dr was checking me she said, oh you have a perfect little powdered donut shaped cervix, you would be a great example for students to see...uhh is that a compliment?? Cause if it is, that is the weirdest one I have ever had!! :shrug: lol

LOL!!!! I always wonder if my doc compares his patients to his wife... how could you not looking at those all day???

I hate it when he tries to make small talk during my "yearly". He will be down there with his gadgets and what not asking me about my summer and what plans I have. Really? I think you should just focus on the job at hand buster!


----------



## Twinkie210

Ok, so not to change the subject from manscaping- because I really am intersted in hearing everyone else's thoughts on the art of man bush sculpting...

But here is another question while we are on the whole doc subject. Do you prefer a man or a woman doc for your gynecological needs or does it matter to you? I have some opinions, but I will wait and see if anyone else has one too.


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaa Collie that's so mean as soon as i read perfect little powdered donut shaped cervix i was like ohhh my sweet god i DO NOT eat damn cervix donuts for breakfast...must supress must supress..and i was doing good! But then guess what i read ur wonderfull post and it all freakin comes back to me!!!!!!! EVILLLLLLLLLLL....I do not need to imagine chocolate drizzled cervix with jam on the side grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

I dunno why i dont want to test i kinda figure what's the point if i'm too early and it's negative for nuttin u know? I think i'd test more around the 10dpo time frame...u can get a better chance at a positive so that works right? Ooohh question do u actualy stare at the pee going threw or u put it down for like 30 secondes and catch ur breath then look??? 

For the thinking it's not this month i believe we are programmed like that. U kinda figure ok a bad thing happen to me so why will something good come know? Guess what jesus loves ya and jesus will give u little bitty beany :) Or it could be DH's jollies...huh..imagine that...neva thought of it that way ;) ;) ;)

I dunno when i can officialy declare it fur season in full effect...'whine' do i have to wait till there is snow????? Bahhhhh that can be soooo long...i think i should comprimise either i shave pits and vadge or pits and legs...i dunno why i need to have the pits lookin all spank...i know i'm totaly hardcore what can ya do?!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinks i need a women doctor. Well ok see while i was going threw my mc and after that my bitty got checked out about hmmmm...10 times....8 times out of 9 it was a man...

And see as i'm sure everyone on here has noticed i'm chatty...as in i never shut up...well making conversation about the weather with a guy when his whole arm (i am exagerating so sue me) is up in the pink...well it just creeped me out.

With a women doctor and dont mind asking her ohhh see that what ur poking on is that my gspot?? (once again exagerating my gspot was stollen while i was in da womb.....ok so i found it...maybe..kinda?)Where as with a man..well i dont want him touching it and making conversation about how to properly stimulate it..makes me feel...weird..


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love having a women doc. always thought i would be like weirded out but no way, i love my dr so much!


----------



## Twinkie210

Ok, I am in the minority then... hehehe. I thought it would be weird going to a guy Dr. but I really like him. I have seen the woman NP at my office a couple time (actually two different women NPs) and I hated talking to them. I feel like they always want to be my "best friend" and relate to my situation. My Dr. tells it like it is and I never feel like he is trying to relate to me (how could he- he doesn't have a vajajay!). Just my opinion though...

Oh I always watch the pee creep up the stick, even on the OPKs. I don't know what the facination is. Then I probably stare at it for 2 or 3 minutes. Then I set it down and come back in like 10 to stare at it some more. Then I definately have to do the 1 hr check and fish it out of the trash to stare at it (like the result was going to change???)... OK maybe I'm obsessive.


----------



## collie_crazy

Definitely a woman! When I was rushed to A&E with massive blood loss it was a male doctor that 'examined' me at first. I was so embarassed - might have had something to do with the fact I was absolutely pouring of blood and it smelled so bad - I hate the smell of blood so it was making me feel ill as well! 

At least you were just thinking of chocolate covered donuts Jessy - I was thinking more custard filled ones Ewwwwwwwwwww *innocent whistle* 

I think we are now officialy in the self-fur season! Its 12 degrees here today which is brrrrrrrrr enough for me to want to hibernate LOL!


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh I am another that watches the pee move :rofl: And then I stare and stare for the first few minutes... then leave it for a while... and stare some more. More often than not I will keep it for the rest of the day and keep checking just incase it changes or something LOL. I am a POAS freak.


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Oh I am another that watches the pee move :rofl: And then I stare and stare for the first few minutes... then leave it for a while... and stare some more. More often than not I will keep it for the rest of the day and keep checking just incase it changes or something LOL. I am a POAS freak.

Good to know I am not the only one!


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> I think we are now officialy in the self-fur season! Its 12 degrees here today which is brrrrrrrrr enough for me to want to hibernate LOL!

We aren't quite in the self-fur season, but close. It god down near 30 degrees last night (Farenheight), but it is still close to 80 for a high! It is impossible to dress correctly!


----------



## nursekelly

hey ladies! so, i guess my tww should be over? what gives? still getting neg hpt's, no af. but it's only one day late so far. what is the latest anyone has ever gotten a :bfp: ?? i'm trying to prepare myself...but i know i'm gonna be devastated if it doesn't happen this month.


----------



## Twinkie210

I read about one person in the 2WW forum that got her first BFP at like 17 or 18 dpo, so I think it could still happen. I am like you. I will be devestated if it doesn't happen this month. To make matters worse, I kept telling myself I wouldn't get excited, but I really feel positive about this month. So I am sure I am setting my self up to be disappointed!


----------



## collie_crazy

Well Kelly you know what they say - you're never out until the witch shows her ugly face. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you!! 

Oh 80 degrees farenheight sounds good to me! I think 12 degree c is about 50 degrees F. And thats the highest its been here today. Tonight it is predicted 7 degree c! Chilly chilly! 

Girls what do I do? I have just had the biggest urge ever to have a chinese - but OH is working till 11pm so its just me... I would feel naughty having a big old chinese to myself LOL but there is nothing in the house that I want to eat :(


----------



## jessy1101

Collie sweety this is easy peasy U ORDER DAMN CHINESE AND MAKE SURE TO HAVE TONS LEFT FOR SOME NUMMY LEFTOVERS DUH!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm with Jesse, definately order the chineese girl!!!!! YUMMMYYYYY :)


----------



## collie_crazy

Well I only live around the corner so I would feel even worse ordering it. But its cold so thats the only thing stopping me LOL As I type I um sat in my bed under the duvet going between reading my kindle and being on here. I am such a slob. Its only 7pm and I'm in bed already :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree, order the Chinese! DH can have leftovers when he gets home!

OK, I have a new problem. I am sitting at work and I have one of those thick stretchy belts on and it keeps popping open! ( I am guessing I must be slightly bloated?LOL) I keep discretely buckling it back but, it has came undone 3 times. Do I just take it off? This shirt really needs a belt, but I am afraid I am going to stand up to walk somewhere and the damn thing is going to pop open again!


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Well I only live around the corner so I would feel even worse ordering it. But its cold so thats the only thing stopping me LOL As I type I um sat in my bed under the duvet going between reading my kindle and being on here. I am such a slob. Its only 7pm and I'm in bed already :haha:

I would be in bed now, and it is only 1:30 here! Haha. I took a 2 hour nap on Saturday. DH and DS were begging me to get out of bed so we could have dinner! I love snuggling under the covers on a chilly evening!


----------



## jessy1101

Love snuggling too in super warm jammies and reading it's my fav thing to do. I love reading more then watching tv. My fav is all things chick lit it has to be hilarious. If i LOL at a book then i know it's good for sure.

Wow Collie that's right ur so far away it's only 2:33 pm here and it's drizzling right now with only 12 degrees celcius. I'm at work in my office looking out my big windows (my office is sick i do admit it) and it's kinda depressing...stoopid icky cold weather.


----------



## Gem09

Eeeee you girls never fail to make me laugh.

After the day ive had this thread has cheered me up and its nice to have a female conversation, i work with men all day and not sure the would appretiate me talking about my vadge and when me and hubby are doing the deed or when im ovualting, lmao.


----------



## justhoping92

Oh great..now I ruined donuts for you all for life :haha: I'm so sorry for that, but dang lady sounded so happy when she said that to me...just imagine yourself laying there with the sheet draped over you, legs spread apart, getting things shoved into you, and then you hear, " OH..you have a nice cervix, its the perfect little powdered donut!"...I just laid there with my face as red as it could get :blush:, and I didn't say a word...just a little small uncomfortable giggle...

As for a woman or man, I have always gone with a woman, but I have had a man before, he wasn't that bad..but I did feel a little weirded out at first, but I got used to it..but I guess its safe to say I prefer a woman dr. I feel like when something is going on with you they understand it more in depth.


----------



## jessy1101

You know what just click for me Hopping? Why did ur cevix donut shap thinggy have to be a powdered donut? I mean where did the powder come from? U cannot have a vadgy that sheds so....ya....eeeeekkkkkkk LOLOL


----------



## justhoping92

:rofl: I just can't stop laughing...I was drinking my tea right when I read this, and yes I did spit it out....:rofl:


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Twinks :rofl: If the shirt really needs the belt then I would say just be vvvvvvery careful when you stand up :haha: and maybe have a light lunch LOL. 

Well I had my chinese and I'm not gonna lie it was amazing! YUM! I ate so much I kinda feel sick now but I'm kinda eyeing up the Milkybar buttons that are lying on the counter... I dont know whats wrong today but I havent stopped eating! I'm been so hungry all day. And also tired. I slept for 13 hours last night and that was after having a nap in the day. 

Trying so hard not to symptom spot!


----------



## Twinkie210

Gem09 said:


> Eeeee you girls never fail to make me laugh.
> 
> After the day ive had this thread has cheered me up and its nice to have a female conversation, i work with men all day and not sure the would appretiate me talking about my vadge and when me and hubby are doing the deed or when im ovualting, lmao.

At least you are smart enough to know that men don't appreciate you talking about your vadge and when you are ovulating... I kid you not, my sis works with a girl who once told her male boss that she couldn't go on a business trip because she might be "ovulating"! Not exactly the topic of conversation around our water cooler you know!


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Oh Twinks :rofl: If the shirt really needs the belt then I would say just be vvvvvvery careful when you stand up :haha: and maybe have a light lunch LOL.
> 
> Well I had my chinese and I'm not gonna lie it was amazing! YUM! I ate so much I kinda feel sick now but I'm kinda eyeing up the Milkybar buttons that are lying on the counter... I dont know whats wrong today but I havent stopped eating! I'm been so hungry all day. And also tired. I slept for 13 hours last night and that was after having a nap in the day.
> 
> Trying so hard not to symptom spot!

Too late- I took off the belt and I must say my muffin top feels better after it! I did have a big lunch so that is probably the culprit! I have lost alot of weight recently, but obviously not enough to wear this outfit again. Oh well, only just over an hour and I am leaving anyway. I'll just avoid getting up from my desk until then.

Glad to hear you Chinese food was amazing! Chinese kind of sounds good right now, but I better not eat anything incase i have to unbutton my pants too:haha: I think we are having yucky old hot dogs for dinner b/c I send DH to the store this weekend and was too lazy to make him a list... but I can't complain b/c I hate to do the shopping so at least he did it for me!


----------



## collie_crazy

I wish my OH would go do the shopping - on the odd occasion he has I've had to go back and get the stuff he has forgotten so there is no point really! He never seems able to buy complete dinners - for instance he'll buy all the things for chicken stir-fry but forget the chicken... or all the things for lasange but forget the pasta sheets! Or if I write a list he will still manage to call about 20398 times whilst at the shop with questions like "You've put ketchup... what brand do we normally buy" Uhhh that would be the brand we have had for a million years and never buy anything but - Heinz! So much more stress than its worth :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I really did NOT feel like going to the store yesterday, so I can't complain too much! My DH does the same thing though, he will buy stuff to make taco's but no lettuce or tomato or cheese, it's like really, are we just eating mean and shells? But he tries!


----------



## MommaOf2girls

OK, that was hilarious catching up on all the posts I missed since I was on last this morning! 

For the record, my DH hates hair on his body and def keeps it trimmed down below. I've never heard him mention if it was to make the goods look bigger though...I might have to ask. I will also confess to occasionally and mostly during winter the winter, growing a small forest on my legs. But, if I have a doctor appointment I will do them a favor and shave. 

As for a female or male doctor, I prefer the female. I like the relate-ability. When I had DD last year, I had a male doctor deliver and when he went to break my water he shoved what felt like his whole arm up there and I about went off the table. He was so rough and didn't even prepare me for the raping I was about to receive! He just went for it and it HURT!! After he left the room my mom and DH couldn't believe what they had just witnessed!! Also, I used to work in a doctors office as a medical assistant and I had to be present for the occasional pap. The doctor was an older male that my DH played hockey with so I knew him outside of the office and he would just start talking to me about last night's game while digging around in the woman's lady bits!! That was a bit awkward. 

As for poas, I am totally a line stalker. I just can't seem to peel my eyes away!! And I have been known to walk back to the trash hours later just to get another peek. Glad to know I am not alone either ;)

Well I think I may have covered all the bases there. I will have to log on more frequently!! Thanks for the welcome, by the way!


----------



## jessy1101

Aiight tuesday s topic if nobody minds im givin another daily topic What would b THE craziest thing DH could suggest to try sexualy? Now it has to be the type of thing that eould have u shivering in the corner with a cross and holy water for protection.

As usual skies the limits. There are no wrong answers only hilarious and gut rentching LOL moments ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jessss is pupo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xoxoxox


----------



## jessy1101

OMG OMG OMG ok now I know I might deviate a lil tinny bit this morning since i'm not answering the topic of the day yet and etc etc but i've bben talking to keepthefaith all morning cuz right before i went to the bathroom this morning i had been having weird lil cramps in my lower abdomen so i was like bahhhh probably BM or something...

Well turns out it wasnt..and when i wipped it WAS FREAKIN PINK SPOTTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Which is the EXACT same thing that happend to me at 5DPO when i got pregnant. LOL that first time i was like ohhhh damn i'm getting my period sooner...ya it wasnt that LOLOLOL. 

So WTF do i do now?? How do i even manage to fonction????? And not think about it?? I actualy started screaming like crazy in the house then i cried a bit...it was happy tears!! I'm just trying to not read into it too much cuz u know what if it's a fluke and it's not that and blalblablalblalbla....Sorry just had to share with u girls :)


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Keepin stoppppp itttt how am i going to not start freaking out at work this morning after reading that?!?$/%"????? LOLOL ahhhhh i wuv you ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG JESSY :happydance:

Everything crossed for ya girl!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OOOOOooooo Jessy, I'm so excited for you! Are you still going to wait to test??? Hehehe you should be able to test 2-3 days after implantation....

I keep waiting to see spotting, but none yet for me. I keep telling myself that this is a good thing for me because I always spot before AF- I think it might be low progesterone, but so far no spotting. So I am holding on to the hope that no spotting equals = higher progesterone = healthy pregnancy in my case. But a little pink spotting would brighten my day some.


----------



## jessy1101

Thx girlies you guys are the best TTC pupo buddies a girl can have :) :)

It's not in my head tho right?? I mean i went back to the bathroom a while ago to force myself to pee and there was nuttin! So pretty much this morning i had twinges and then pink ooze on the TP LOLOLLOL nuttin in the toilet or mixed into my urine. It is possible to have implantation spotting at 5DPO's right? It's not some type of freaky deaky thinggy my body is doing to piss me off or anything??? 

As you can see it is pretty much impossible to stay cool as a cucumber right now..


----------



## keepthefaithx

u need a xanax dude ! lol xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo

i really feel like this can be ur month!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Thx girlies you guys are the best TTC pupo buddies a girl can have :) :)
> 
> It's not in my head tho right?? I mean i went back to the bathroom a while ago to force myself to pee and there was nuttin! So pretty much this morning i had twinges and then pink ooze on the TP LOLOLLOL nuttin in the toilet or mixed into my urine. It is possible to have implantation spotting at 5DPO's right? It's not some type of freaky deaky thinggy my body is doing to piss me off or anything???
> 
> As you can see it is pretty much impossible to stay cool as a cucumber right now..

In my obsessive internets searching for the earliest date you can get a BFP, I read that the earliest implantation can happen is 5dpo which means 7dpo would be the earliest that HCG is detectable in the urine. So IB bleeding today is definately possible!


----------



## jessy1101

I guess to be on the safe side i would only test around friday cuz then u know it would give it 3 days and etc etc.

Wow this is hard how can i not start poas now???? I wasnt sure how i would react u know with the possibility of maybe being pregnant and after the mc and etc. It's something u know? Very emotional..


----------



## keepthefaithx

TRY not to poas, it wont be accurate keep telling urself that it will help the wait!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I guess to be on the safe side i would only test around friday cuz then u know it would give it 3 days and etc etc.
> 
> Wow this is hard how can i not start poas now???? I wasnt sure how i would react u know with the possibility of maybe being pregnant and after the mc and etc. It's something u know? Very emotional..

Do not poas now unless you want to be disappointed! LOL. I would wait as long as you can to test, so there is no doubt as to the result. Too bad I can never take my own advice. I always start testing around 8dpo and then I am still left wondering if I am pg or not LOL.

I keep telling my self not to read into things and I am not going to get to confident, but it is so hard! I know I am going to cry either way!


----------



## justhoping92

jessy1101 said:


> OMG OMG OMG ok now I know I might deviate a lil tinny bit this morning since i'm not answering the topic of the day yet and etc etc but i've bben talking to keepthefaith all morning cuz right before i went to the bathroom this morning i had been having weird lil cramps in my lower abdomen so i was like bahhhh probably BM or something...
> 
> Well turns out it wasnt..and when i wipped it WAS FREAKIN PINK SPOTTING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Which is the EXACT same thing that happend to me at 5DPO when i got pregnant. LOL that first time i was like ohhhh damn i'm getting my period sooner...ya it wasnt that LOLOLOL.
> 
> So WTF do i do now?? How do i even manage to fonction????? And not think about it?? I actualy started screaming like crazy in the house then i cried a bit...it was happy tears!! I'm just trying to not read into it too much cuz u know what if it's a fluke and it's not that and blalblablalblalbla....Sorry just had to share with u girls :)

OMG!!! I am super excited for you!!! Keeping everything crossed for you!!!! 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::flower:


----------



## keepthefaithx

How are ya holding up jess? xoxo lol


----------



## jessy1101

Bahhh i'm a though cookie hunny :) Now that the shock has somewhat worn off a bit i'm just normal.

I'm not going to talk to DH about it tho cuz u know dont wanna get his hopes up. I'll wait a few days and maybe test friday or sat depending on how i feel.


----------



## jessy1101

BTW for today's topic my answer would be anything involving bondage, leather, whips, chains and a goat in a petrolium jelly filled kiddie pool '(shudders' damn that petrolium jelly is EVILLLLLLL gahhhh) is a no go for me.

Anything else is fair game LOLOLOLOL i kid i kid.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> BTW for today's topic my answer would be anything involving bondage, leather, whips, chains and a goat in a petrolium jelly filled kiddie pool '(shudders' damn that petrolium jelly is EVILLLLLLL gahhhh) is a no go for me.
> 
> Anything else is fair game LOLOLOLOL i kid i kid.

Hahaha whips and chains was my original answer too. :) If I have to pick something else I would say certain role playing. I am all for pretending to be a naughty nurse or school teacher, but things like sci fi roles are out of the question (ie Leia's gold bikini)! Also off the list baby/mommy roles... ewww I could only imagine DH in a diaper!

I think I would also pass on anything related to fetishes (*shudder* just creepy)


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies:flower: I'm back had to work a long stretch at work and then went out of town. Thanks for all the laughs when I was catching up. Jessy I'm sooooo excited for you:dust: Since I'm a couple weeks behind most of you girls I have a question..... I'm majorly stressing! My hubby has been having to work 6 hours away from home for the past few weeks and then yesterday they surprised him by sending him there yet again:growlmad: Well my issues are I'm guessing ovulation is right around the corner but, I have no way of knowing b/c of the whole pcos crap. I took clomid x2 to get pregnant last time. I'm now trying on our own b/c of the whole suppose to be really fertile after a miscarriage and the clomid increases my chance of having a miscarriage. Just hoping I ovulate and that the clomid kickstarted everything....SO MY QUESTION... did you all ovulate when you normally did prior to your miscarriage or was it late/early???? And do any of you have pcos????


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Jbk11!! I had twinges again awhile ago and low and behold a teeny bit of pinkish orange on the TP less then this morning but it was there teeeheeee.

I dont think i O'd the first month between my mc and AF. Got my AF exactly on my 28th day like a normal cycle. O'd this month at CD12 instead of CD14. Well could of been between the night of CD12 and CD13...hmmmmmmm dunno confusing.

I'm hoping u manage to kinda get around the DH wonky schedule and make it work!! Thought of going the baster way? It could work...just u know i have shared my extensive thoughts on what u do with the baster AFTER the actual deed is done....


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> Hi ladies:flower: I'm back had to work a long stretch at work and then went out of town. Thanks for all the laughs when I was catching up. Jessy I'm sooooo excited for you:dust: Since I'm a couple weeks behind most of you girls I have a question..... I'm majorly stressing! My hubby has been having to work 6 hours away from home for the past few weeks and then yesterday they surprised him by sending him there yet again:growlmad: Well my issues are I'm guessing ovulation is right around the corner but, I have no way of knowing b/c of the whole pcos crap. I took clomid x2 to get pregnant last time. I'm now trying on our own b/c of the whole suppose to be really fertile after a miscarriage and the clomid increases my chance of having a miscarriage. Just hoping I ovulate and that the clomid kickstarted everything....SO MY QUESTION... did you all ovulate when you normally did prior to your miscarriage or was it late/early???? And do any of you have pcos????

I don't have PCOS, but I naturally O later than most. The first cycle after my MC I ovulated on CD24 which is a few days later. (I usually O on CD21). This second cycle (1st TTCAL) I O'd on CD20 so a day earlier. But I am never completely regular. I have O'd as late as CD28 and as early as CD19 (the cycle I got my BFP). So I don't know if I am that much help!


----------



## jessy1101

Aiight wednesday topic What do u think ur first reaction will b when u get ur BFP??


----------



## jkb11

Thanks ladies. O the struggle of trying to predict the future:wacko:


----------



## justwaiting

Hi Ladies can I join. AF came 4 days early so I will be testing late oct. I like this PUPO idea! I read on the first page that I need to have a dislike for my reproductive organs and as an asherman's sufferer I have a huge dislike for my uterus but am willing to forgive it's problemsif it gives me a bfp this month. My ovaries I'm on good terms with though!!!

In response to jessie's question above - If i get my bfp my first thought will be oh shit and then I will be over the moon quickly followed by how long will I keep this one for, will my scarred uterus kick this one out too and lastly how am I going to tell dh. I think this time I'll buy him a I love my dad baby tee or something. Try and make it special. how about u ladies?


----------



## Twinkie210

justwaiting said:


> Hi Ladies can I join. AF came 4 days early so I will be testing late oct. I like this PUPO idea! I read on the first page that I need to have a dislike for my reproductive organs and as an asherman's sufferer I have a huge dislike for my uterus but am willing to forgive it's problemsif it gives me a bfp this month. My ovaries I'm on good terms with though!!!
> 
> In response to jessie's question above - If i get my bfp my first thought will be oh shit and then I will be over the moon quickly followed by how long will I keep this one for, will my scarred uterus kick this one out too and lastly how am I going to tell dh. I think this time I'll buy him a I love my dad baby tee or something. Try and make it special. how about u ladies?

The last time I got pregnant I wanted to surprise DH with an "I love my daddy" bib, but when I went to pick one up, they only had gender specific bibs! I was like "well, I don't know if I need a 'Daddy's lil' champ' or a 'Daddy's princess' so I guess I won't get a bib!" I guess I could have bought each! I ended up buying some little socks with our favorite baseball team on it (I figure either way we could get a matching outfit...:))


----------



## confusedprego

I know I've been MIA for a few days and boy did I miss a lot here! You ladies are lovely :) work sucks lately so I haven't been checkibg in as much. 

As for my reaction last time to my pregnancy was complete disbelief! My husband was the one that begged me to take the test and there was the tiniest faintest line and since it was my first pregnancy i spent about an hour on Google making sure it was real and DH went out and bought more tests haha. 

I think this time will be a lot different. I think I will be dying to test and DH will be too. I'm pretty sure my first reaction will be to jump all over the house and scream like an excited little girl but that I'll be too scared to actually move. 

I'll try to post again in less than a week this time lol. 

Oh and got my temp spike this morning, hopefully it stays up and I'll just be one month behind you ladies :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I think my first reaction will be a combination of relief/panic/joy all rolled into one! I will probably be on the phone to my Dr. finding out when I can make an U/S appt too. I don't think I will be able to relax at all until I see a heartbeat on an U/S, since we never got to that stage last time. I expect my reaction will involve alot of tears too.


----------



## Twinkie210

Is anyone else symptom spotting yet??? I told myself I wouldn't because it always leads to disappointment. But here I go anyway. I had sore BBS from 1dpo until about 5dpo (normal O symptom or me!) and they still have twinges of pain every now and then. I have also had some mild cramping or tightening feeling in my lower abdomen for the past few days. I had really watery CM yesterday and this morning. I had slight heartburn last night (I had to prop myself up in bed for a minute until it passed). This morning I have had two instances where I felt kind of dizzy or light headed when I stood up (from a sitting position). I thought it was because I hadn't ate breakfast the first time, but it happened again after I ate. I know that I am probably going to jinx myself by listing all of these, but I can't help it now. I have to do something while I wait to test! I don't know if these are real symptoms or just in my head...


----------



## keepthefaithx

noo twinkie soo good ahhh!!!!!

all the ones you mentioned are very common apperently

! bfp for everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I know they are very common... that is probably why I am imagining them! I tend to do this, convince myself I am prego and then get that BFN :(


----------



## jessy1101

Well Twinkie u already know for my pink spotting i got yesterday. I also got a teeny lil trace of it last night and this morning. This morning i'm tired and something a bit stiff in my lower back. I actualy went to bed last night at freakin 9pm cuz i was exausted and woke up at 6am still exausted and fuzzy. 

It's scary eh?? To get our hopes up so much and be terrified of the let down? I want things to work out sooooo baddly for all of us. We kinda deserve it to have things go out way.

Ohhh the first time i found out i was preg was at 5am on sunday the 3rd of july and i was so in denial i spent 10 mins looking at the pregnancy test then ran into our room and started jumping on the bed and screetching there are 2 lines bhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!! My DH woke up and was like WTF woman is the house on fire????? I was like noooo there are 2 lines teeeeheee 2 linessssss 'cue mad cackling'. He had to calm me down for almost 10 minutes before he could understand what i was saying. Then he cried.

Yup should pretty much be the same thing next time...maybe i'll try to put some clothes on before runing around the house at 5am naked and screeching like some crazy person..althought i know deep down my neighbors totaly enjoyed the show ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Too funny. I didn't even tell DH for a couple days, because I was trying to decide how to tell him! I told my friend first and she is like, What do you mean you haven't told him yet? Haha He still doesn't know he wasn't the first person I told. But sometimes you just need a woman's perspective first you know? I think this time he will know about 10 seconds after I do, becaue it will probably take me that long to catch my breath! 

Ugh as I sit here and type I suddently have sore BBs again. WTF? I really think this is going to be AF teasing me for a few days getting my hopes up...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning PUPO girls!!! :hi:How's everyone doing today?

Twinkie, I know what you mean....soo hard not to symptom spot! I'll probably be the exact same way, I notice every little twinge since my BFP! Lots of dust your way...signs sound good! :thumbup:

Jessy how ya feeling today? Can't wait for you to POAS girl!!!!!! How many more days? 


Today's topic: I will definately cry my heart out! The first time around I did it when H wasn't home on purpose so I could surprise him with a little gift and the test stick ect...this time I'll definately need him waiting with me to catch me as I pass out and definately start harrasing my Dr for an earlier u/s this time...don't think I'll be able to get really happy till I see the hb cuz I never got that feeling the first time :nope:


----------



## jessy1101

I just went to pee and when i wipped it was really creamy and had a bit of yellow. Keepthefaith tells me this is very very good. I dunno i'm too damn scared to believe it. I've been getting pressures in my lower tummy on and off for 2 days now.

Damnit i dont want it to go to my head and be all OMG i'm sooooo pregnant....and then find out it was a fluke! Once again...i seriously hate my uterus.

Hear that uterus?? U are officialy a damn b****. Now give me my f****** pony!! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Did you Dr. say they would do an early U/S? Mine said that while it isn't necessary he would do one for my peace of mind and I am holding him to it! Maybe I will figure out when 7/8 weeks is so IF I get my BFP i will know when to expect the U/S... this is probably obsessing a little too much huh?


----------



## jessy1101

Newbie i'm scared outta my damn mind LOLOLOL. There are so many things that i have going on and i'm like ohhh wow ya that is really good it's looking great so far..and then find out it was a fluke and i'm not pregnant at all.

I was debating on testing friday cuz i'd be at 8dpo..which is early but i know lots of women have gotten a small line indicating a BFP. I wanna be in that club for sure!! At least it would take the suspence off and i'd be too damn happy.

On the other hand it could be too early and i'd get a BFN...which could be a false BFN but u still kinda feel let down u know?? How can i decide??? If ever what i had yesterday was implantation i have good odds of get a positive...but still...'sigh..


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- I am wrestling with the same conflict! I am thinking about testing Friday, but I will only be 9dpo, so I might really try to hold out until Saturday. I am surprised I haven't broke down and tested yet, LOL. I have a couple OPKs left, I might have to use them just to get testing out of my system! I don't want to test too early in case it is a false negative, but I also want to know as soon as possible. But on the other had I would like to know if it is going to be a BFN so I can quit wondering... but if I get a BFN now I will assume it could just be a false -, I think I am in a catch 22.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ohhhh girls! Tough call! Definately a catch 22...I'm actually happy this month I won't be temping, charting or doing any OPK's so I have no idea when I'll O or expect AF since its my first cycle after the m/c and aren't even supposed to be "trying" yet! God knows I'll be testing like a crazy woman by the end of October just because :haha:

Dr said I would get an u/s between 7-8 weeks as well but last time they made me wait for 9 weeks :growlmad: I'll be lying to the recpetionist saying Dr said 7 weeks and I don't know my LMP so I think i should come in ASAP :winkwink:


----------



## Twinkie210

Haha- just make sure it isn't too soon. That is my fear is that I will go in and just see a sac (like last time). I want to go in early, but I want to make sure I am far enough to see a little heartbeat too.


----------



## keepthefaithx

ttcing makes us all looney! lol


----------



## justhoping92

how about we just all test Saturday!!!! lol!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhhhh but saturday is sooooo far 'SOB' it just soooo far......


----------



## keepthefaithx

its not that far! i gotta wait til friday next week! lol


----------



## AEM1803

I am not supposed to test until next friday!!!! 
Im going to go crazy.. if af shows up before then im gonna freak out! haha


----------



## jessy1101

Wait u mean ur not supose to test until next NEXT friday?? Wow....that's soooo far away....damn seriously sucks ...


----------



## justhoping92

Yeah Saturday is long...but I am gonna try and wait until then...

Here are my "symptoms"- light crampy feeling in uterus and also what I think is my left ovary, I have this feeling like I am starting af, and I go check and I have clear white discharge and more than usual for me, craving spicy things ( I know it sounds early for that, but with m/c that is exactly what I craved and I was six weeks!), and I have had two dizzy spells. I could be over analyzing, since I have also been working out a lot.

:dust::dust:TO ALL OF US!!!!!! I am super anxious, but I have to wait. So question for all you ladies...when you get you BFP, are you planning on telling everyone right away or keeping to yourself and your dh of course for a while?? That is what I am thinking about doing..I don't even want to tell his or my mom...do you all think that is too much??


----------



## AEM1803

ya FF said dont test until NEXT FRIDAY!! im gonna drive myself crazy waiting haha


----------



## jessy1101

See i'm having similar cramping as u justhoping. I get cramps in my lower stomac and uterus and have a sort of creamy discharge. Yesterday it was pink spotting this morning a teeny bit of yellow in there. I just feel sorta tingly all over weird eh??

I dunno if it was implantation spotting yesterday i might test friday gotta see how i feel and etc. Honestly i have nuttin to loose. 

As for the telling to people i've thought long and hard about that. My in laws told everyone the first time after i asked them not too and i was thrilled with that. But i dont want to live in fear either u know?? I think i'll wait and see how i feel. If i want to tell immediate family then good. If i want to wait then good too. DH has told me that he'll pretty much do whatever i want to do so we're good with that. He understands wanting to wait to tell people and if i want to get the word out a bit he's ok with that too.

Sooo ya gotta wait till friday test wise...knowing me i probably will just for the fun of it like i said nuttin to loose :)


----------



## justhoping92

jessy that sounds a lot like implantation bleeding to me, I really do hope it is!! How exciting will that be?!! Yeah I feel tingly quiet a bit, doesn't hurt or anything but it does surprise me. I am just constantly running to the restroom thinking it's af, I don't like that feeling.

That is what I am thinking about the whole telling people situation. I know I shouldn't have fear, but it's going to be hard for me, but I am going to try my best. I think I will keep it to our selves for a while, and then once I hear my little one's hb I will gladly tell everyone..I think. I don't know...

Yeah Friday is my 9th day....Well then maybe you can be my partner in testing?? You're right nothing to loose :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh good to hear you all are feeling crampy too :) Cause mine started again and I was thinkin' maybe it meant I am already out this month. Oh seriously, If y'all are testing Friday I need to know, 'cause I will be 9dpo too and I don't want to miss the testing party! Although I seriously keep telling myself to wait for Saturday, I don't know why!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinks and Hoping i think we should do a pj testing party friday. Seriously there isnt anything to loose. It could put an end to the misery or keep the misery going LOL. If' it's a false negative then we'll know a few days after that :)

But i'm just gonna test in the pm. I dont wanna test at my place alone in the morning :( :( I'll just keep my pee in for 3 or 4 hours and no biggie teeeheee


----------



## justhoping92

I'm down for the party!! What about you Twink?? And yeah that sounds like a good idea to test again. Ok I will test in the pm too! My dh and I have a date night Friday, so how perfect would it be to start off the date celebrating!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously i cant think of a better date revelations! But ummmmm....question...how do u know that after receiving such good news DH will want to go on a date instead of rocking the casbah???? Bowchica wow wow hiiihiiiiii ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am up for a pee party! I will wait to see how long I can hold it Friday though. If my pee dont look good an dark, I am not wasting a FRER on it:haha: If not I will test first thing Sat morning. I am helping set up for our memorial walk so I don't know when I will be able to test Friday! I am getting excited just thinking about it!


----------



## justhoping92

:rofl: Yeah you are probably right!! I think after getting that good of news, I won't care about the date either...I will probably jump his bones from all the happiness as well!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Seriously i cant think of a better date revelations! But ummmmm....question...how do u know that after receiving such good news DH will want to go on a date instead of rocking the casbah???? Bowchica wow wow hiiihiiiiii ;)

Did you have to include the porno music???? Now I have it stuck in my head... at work:haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey I was just reviewing my old charts... I was happy that I haven't had any spotting yet and I spot every month before AF. I just now realized that I always spot at 9dpo. Do any of you always spot before AF? I am afraid that it is a sign of low progeterone and if I get my BFP this weekend I will have to wait until monday to call my doc and get my blood tested. Friday will be 9dpo, do I test friday morning and call the doc then if it is BFP or do I wait and see if I start spotting? I am starting to freak out! Has anyone heard of having low progesterone one pregnancy and not in the next? If I don't get a BFP this freaking out will be for nothing!


----------



## justhoping92

I don't spot before af, and I had my daughter without any complications..then again our bodies are different. BUT I didn't spot with my m/c..but I was told I did have low progesterone...so I am not sure what happened there :shrug:

If you are worried about it, I would def take a test on Friday am and call dr to get blood work done, like that they can tell you where you stand as progesterone numbers and ect. Because then all weekend you will really be freaking yourself out. So you are saying you didn't spot right??


----------



## Twinkie210

justhoping92 said:


> I don't spot before af, and I had my daughter without any complications..then again our bodies are different. BUT I didn't spot with my m/c..but I was told I did have low progesterone...so I am not sure what happened there :shrug:
> 
> If you are worried about it, I would def take a test on Friday am and call dr to get blood work done, like that they can tell you where you stand as progesterone numbers and ect. Because then all weekend you will really be freaking yourself out. So you are saying you didn't spot right??

I haven't yet, and FX'd I won't. Well I guess if I start spotting I could always page the Dr. on call and see if they will send me for a blood test at the hospital. My Dr. left me a presription for one on a Saturday last time (but I had already been spotting for 3 days by then). I guess it is best to not freak out until it happens, I dont even know if I will get a BFP this month anyway! Little things like that worry me, though. I asked the NP at my post op visit about low progesterone and she didn't think I should be concerned! I have a yearly in a few weeks so if I am not pg this month I am talking to my Dr. about it! Sorry for the freak out guys, I just want my next one to stick!


----------



## justhoping92

Oh ok good. Don't be sorry, it is absolutely normal to be that way after what we have been through. I really do hope you get your BFP soon!! And I am X everything so that it is a perfect little sticky bean!


----------



## Twinkie210

justhoping92 said:


> Oh ok good. Don't be sorry, it is absolutely normal to be that way after what we have been through. I really do hope you get your BFP soon!! And I am X everything so that it is a perfect little sticky bean!

I'll keep everything crossed for you too! I hope we can all get our BFP's close together. I can only imagine what our thread would look like if we were all prego together! Oh the topics of conversation we could have!:haha:

I almost feel sorry for my doc. I am going to be a patient from hell during my next pregnancy, and I am an emotional person anyway, so they better have their kleenex stocked too because I am sure I will be a basketcase!


----------



## justhoping92

Twinkie210 said:


> justhoping92 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ok good. Don't be sorry, it is absolutely normal to be that way after what we have been through. I really do hope you get your BFP soon!! And I am X everything so that it is a perfect little sticky bean!
> 
> I'll keep everything crossed for you too! I hope we can all get our BFP's close together. I can only imagine what our thread would look like if we were all prego together! Oh the topics of conversation we could have!:haha:
> 
> I almost feel sorry for my doc. I am going to be a patient from hell during my next pregnancy, and I am an emotional person anyway, so they better have their kleenex stocked too because I am sure I will be a basketcase!Click to expand...

Thank you!!
OH wow!! That thread will be everything and anything regarding pregnancy....even the embarrassing things, like a leaky vajajay, sprouting milk from our bbs...things like that!! :blush::haha:

And that is gonna make two of us driving our drs crazy. Instead of the dr calling me to remind me of my appointment its going to be the other way around :haha:


----------



## justwaiting

this thread moves so fast! Good luck with the testing friday ladies.
My dr thinks I have low progesterone too and has said she will put me on supplements from the day I get my bfp if possible. I will be doing bloodwork all the way through this cycle so should know early what is going on. the idea of losing another baby is so scary.
As for the question I will tell my mum and possibly my best friend this time and not another soul until after 8 weeks and then the rest of the family at 12-14wks. I have been burnt twice and will not make that mistake again.


----------



## jessy1101

Huh well i've got cramping in my uterus or right around where my uterus is. I also had that last time i got preg but it started at around 9dpo so i'm a teeny bit early compared to then. Doesnt mather tho i know everything can change between each pregnancy.

Hmmmmmm well 7dpo today and pretty much trying to tie myself into my chair at work so to not go buy a hpt and use it right now LOL. It'S sooooooooooo hard 'SOB'. I promissed to contain myself until at least tomorrow but i dunno...it's not lookin too good hiiihiii

How r u ladies this morning? New developpements? Ways to give me to not go and use 30 hpt's right now??


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm cramping too, I hope it is a good sign, I don't remember feeling this much cramping last time, but who knows! My temp went up again this morning. Other than that everything is the same.

30 hpts! Is it possible to produce that much pee? LOL I think you would have to down a gallon of water! OK, the thing that kept me from testing was knowing that it was extremely possible that I would get a BFN even if I was prego. So that was enough for me to say, no wait another day. Oh and if all else fails, so you have an OPK? I peed on one last night to give me a fix. It wasn't positive of course, but it made me feel better. (I know it is a sick addiction isn't it?)


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I have a personal problem unrelated to TTC that I need some help with. Do you mind if I ask some advice?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Girls, sorry I missed soo much yesterday!!! Darn work getting in the way :haha:

Jessy I'm sooo excited for ya! Only advice I can give to deter you from testing too early is think of the sadness on a false BFN just cuz its a little too early...then you'll be down all weekend for nothing!!!! What do you have planned for Canadian Thanksgiving? I always find it helps to browse recepies or something to take my mind off TTC and testing ect!!! Do you have a pintrest account? Great for mindless scrolling and avoiding work :blush:

Morning Twinkie...ask away girl!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinks u can share what ever u want on here u know that sweety!!

Trust me i can receite at least 10 reasons by heart that testing today is too early. And then i go on google. And google the chances of getting a small sliver of a BFP if i had implantation tuesday am. And then i forget the 10 reasons LOL.

I'll try to hold off till tomorrow like i wanted originaly. It's the cramping that screwed me up since it's what i had last time.

Newbie i've got DH bday dinner with his family sat night and on sunday i'm going to my parents place for home cooked thanksgiving dinner so turkey, stuffing, mash potatoes, fresh bread and cranberries mmmhhmmm...You?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy you're too funny girl! Repeat after me "I will not test, I will not test, I will not...." ppfftttt who are we kidding I'd be pee'ing on a stick even if there wasn't a tiny chance i could see that faint line :blush:

Going to my in-laws on Monday for the whole dinner thing as my mom is away this year :growlmad: Also making pies on Sunday with a friend and her little one so I'll be nicely and stocked for the winter :thumbup: And last but not least going to Mount Royal (sure you know it)! Its a tradition now cuz that's where H proposed 2years ago this coming weekend! Gonna try to focus on happy stuff this weekend :flower:


----------



## jessy1101

Ya i know i was reading that lil mantra and uh huh it's not sinking in whatsoever....see this is why i think google is evil and we should try and avoid it. Honestly if ever i do test and get a neg it's to be expected and if i get a freakin pos??? Well i doubt i'll be uberly efficient for the rest of the afternoon at work :)

Love love loveeee mont royal very gorgeous! It's fun that he proposed there it will definetly cheery ui up!

Twinks i'm waiting on ya to discuss what u wanted to talk bout cuz it will get my mind off of peeing...wow sad to see the day has come where taking my pants off in front of a toilet makes me giddy...bahh at least it doesnt turn me on so u know lesser of 2 evils i guess ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanksgiving dinner sounds awesome! Can I come up and celebrate it with you and then you can come down and celebrate it with us next month! LOL

OK, so I got a sobbing phone call from my sis this morning. She has an awesome job that has real career potential and pays well, but she has to work crazy hours for about 5-6 months of the year (like last night she was at work until 9pm). She is really smart and good at her job, but the hours get to her sometimes (who wouldn't be a little grumpy working that much). Well she got married 06/2010 and her hubby is more of a blue collar sort of guy (nothing wrong with that, he is just a lot different than her). Well he gets really mad at her and wants her to quit her job because she has to work all these crazy hours all the time and gets a little stressed sometimes. The problem is she make a lot more money than him and I know they couldn't afford to pay half of their bills if she didn't work (and the job market sucks right now). So she even tried telling him that all he needed was for him to tell her "I'm sorry you had a bad day at work". But he said that she is not going to control him and he will say what he thinks and he will do what he wants! So they have been fighting a lot and everytime she trys to talk to him he acts like a child and says "I'm a grown up I will do what I want and if you don't like it you can divorce me." So she calls me upset when they fight.

Here is the advice I need. Do I try to make her feel better and just tell her to talk to him and try to make up? I think that is what she wants me to say. But what I really think is he is an A$$hole and she should cut her losses and move on. To make matters worse she told me they were going to start TTC! She wants a baby really badly and I think that she will stay with him just so she can get one, even though she is unhappy (We are both going to be 29 this year- we are twins). I think she just feels like if she doesn't make this work she won't get to have the family she wants.

What should I tell her?


----------



## NewbieLisette

:haha::haha::haha: Silver lining Jessy! Hang in there girl!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ya i know i was reading that lil mantra and uh huh it's not sinking in whatsoever....see this is why i think google is evil and we should try and avoid it. Honestly if ever i do test and get a neg it's to be expected and if i get a freakin pos??? Well i doubt i'll be uberly efficient for the rest of the afternoon at work :)
> 
> Love love loveeee mont royal very gorgeous! It's fun that he proposed there it will definetly cheery ui up!
> 
> Twinks i'm waiting on ya to discuss what u wanted to talk bout cuz it will get my mind off of peeing...wow sad to see the day has come where taking my pants off in front of a toilet makes me giddy...bahh at least it doesnt turn me on so u know lesser of 2 evils i guess ;)

Haha! we could revert you back to potty training. If you pee in the toilet (and not on a stick) you get a cookie. That's a big girl!


----------



## jessy1101

The sad thing with this is that there is no win win u know? If u tell her what u really think she will be mad and hurt and her anger towards him will turn on u. If u encourage her to make it work and in the long run it doesnt she might tell you omg why didnt u say anything i could of saved myself soooo much trouble and heartbrake and blablalblalbla.

Ovbiously she married him cuz there is something about him (god know what he must have a magical peen LOL) that she loves. Some people are attracted to others while we can be the WTF huh? Sooo dont see it.

The only thing u can do is be neutral. Say ok listen i want to be here for u and i know ur ifnd this really hard. My opinion is can u see yourself put up with this for the next 40 years? Maybe your job is very stressfull and u dont enjoy it anymore u should look around for something that makes u happy but until then money wise u need this job. You have to be outright straight with him and say look u r and adult and i love u very much but it's so hard for me and i know deep down u want to be there and support me but i really need u to be more vocal with that. 

Soo ya that's my opinion...too bad he sounds like a dick...she needs a nice lil canadian boy that one LOLOLOL. Seriously tho a big bright star to u for not trying to stranggle him any chance u get ur a really trooper sweeter i would of stuck a turkey baster (in the thanksgiving spirit) up his hoo hahh :)


----------



## jessy1101

Oooohhhhhh can it be homemade gooey choco chip wiht sprinkles on top cookies?? Mhhhhmmmmmmm me like...me like very much....


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> The sad thing with this is that there is no win win u know? If u tell her what u really think she will be mad and hurt and her anger towards him will turn on u. If u encourage her to make it work and in the long run it doesnt she might tell you omg why didnt u say anything i could of saved myself soooo much trouble and heartbrake and blablalblalbla.
> 
> Ovbiously she married him cuz there is something about him (god know what he must have a magical peen LOL) that she loves. Some people are attracted to others while we can be the WTF huh? Sooo dont see it.
> 
> The only thing u can do is be neutral. Say ok listen i want to be here for u and i know ur ifnd this really hard. My opinion is can u see yourself put up with this for the next 40 years? Maybe your job is very stressfull and u dont enjoy it anymore u should look around for something that makes u happy but until then money wise u need this job. You have to be outright straight with him and say look u r and adult and i love u very much but it's so hard for me and i know deep down u want to be there and support me but i really need u to be more vocal with that.
> 
> Soo ya that's my opinion...too bad he sounds like a dick...she needs a nice lil canadian boy that one LOLOLOL. Seriously tho a big bright star to u for not trying to stranggle him any chance u get ur a really trooper sweeter i would of stuck a turkey baster (in the thanksgiving spirit) up his hoo hahh :)

Haha- he is a real dick. I think his parents have always done everything for him so he is one of those people who doesn't know how to be an adult. I told my husband that I wanted to call him up and give him a piece of my mind for making my sister cry all the time, but DH was smart and told me to stay out of it. It is hard though because I am a complete gossip and busybody!

The sad thing is she had an awesome BF before her husband. He was my husband's friend. And he was cute, smart, and had a decent job. Unfortunately they were in two different places emotionally when they dated and couldn't make things work. I just wish now they would have worked things out! Heck I would have dated him if I wasn't married to DH!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Oooohhhhhh can it be homemade gooey choco chip wiht sprinkles on top cookies?? Mhhhhmmmmmmm me like...me like very much....

LOL, sure whatever keeps you from POAS!

Oh holy heartburn! I think my prenatals are giving me heartburn now! Seriously! I sure hope this isn't in my head!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO Twinks I love the cookie idea and yes ofcourse you can come join us for Thanksgiving and we'll be down next month PLUS get the black Friday shopping in! Works for me :happydance:

Jessy gave great advice! My bff is married to a jerk...diffrent circumstances but same idea...I'm her sounding board when they fight and trust me when I tell you I've tried every angle & the result is the same....she ain't leaving him :nope: I think you should voice your opinion at some point in a nice way (you know your sis, whatever she can handle) just so you have your concious clear that you said your peace...then resolve that you'll just be there for her to vent and if one day she wakes up and has enough she'll know you're always there!


----------



## jessy1101

What an ass. It's sad when things like that dont work out eh? When the person is sooo much better but they pick some1 icky. Consider yourself lucky it aint u hunny.

Thankfully we all seem to habing amazing DH's so i'm definetly glad for that. I dont think i could ever date somebody who constantly acts like a damn 5 year old.


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> LMAO Twinks I love the cookie idea and yes ofcourse you can come join us for Thanksgiving and we'll be down next month PLUS get the black Friday shopping in! Works for me :happydance:
> 
> Jessy gave great advice! My bff is married to a jerk...diffrent circumstances but same idea...I'm her sounding board when they fight and trust me when I tell you I've tried every angle & the result is the same....she ain't leaving him :nope: I think you should voice your opinion at some point in a nice way (you know your sis, whatever she can handle) just so you have your concious clear that you said your peace...then resolve that you'll just be there for her to vent and if one day she wakes up and has enough she'll know you're always there!

Thanks for the advice! And of course black friday shopping is a must! It is just as much a part of thanksgiving to me as the Turkey and pumpkin pie! I am one of those crazy people standing in line at 2am! I love it though! OOOooo hard to believe that it is roughly 6 weeks until my X-mas shopping officially begins!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> What an ass. It's sad when things like that dont work out eh? When the person is sooo much better but they pick some1 icky. Consider yourself lucky it aint u hunny.
> 
> Thankfully we all seem to habing amazing DH's so i'm definetly glad for that. I dont think i could ever date somebody who constantly acts like a damn 5 year old.

Haha, mine will start acting like one occasionally and I always put him in his place. I am like you are 31 years old- please act like it! While I know I said I wanted another child, you weren't the one I was talking about!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i know!!! I loveeee shopping and i loveeee xmas shopping even more. The whole holiday spirit really gets to me the snow decorations music etc everything is just so pretty u know?

And once again i'm remaining positive that we will all have a miniature stocking to hang up beside the xmas tree this year!! I think it's the first thing i'll want to buy decorations wise after i get a BFP. Who's with me?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> OMG i know!!! I loveeee shopping and i loveeee xmas shopping even more. The whole holiday spirit really gets to me the snow decorations music etc everything is just so pretty u know?
> 
> And once again i'm remaining positive that we will all have a miniature stocking to hang up beside the xmas tree this year!! I think it's the first thing i'll want to buy decorations wise after i get a BFP. Who's with me?

I think I will... I just had to count how many weeks I would be (hehe) We aren't telling DS right away, I want to see a heartbeat on a U/S and hear it on a doppler a couple times before I tell him, but I should be 15/16 weeks by then so I will probably tell him by then! But unfortunately if we don't get our BFP this month, there will be no little stocking in our house :( I would only be 11 weeks and I wouldn't want to tell DS that early- I think.


----------



## jessy1101

Sooo you'd actualy manage to keep that in for that long?? I'm on the fence with this one. See i dont want to live in fear but i dont want bad things to happen after too many people know.

I'm going to just go with my gut on this one. The last one all threw those 11 weeks i was constantly terrified and kept saying ok lets not talk about it what if this or that happens..maybe it was a sign. If at this one i feel really confident and not as worried them maybe i will tell our immediate family soon enough...who knows right?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Jesse that would be incredible...I love xmas decorations and the whole season in general! I would love a mini stocking....aaahhhh....such a nice thought!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Sooo you'd actualy manage to keep that in for that long?? I'm on the fence with this one. See i dont want to live in fear but i dont want bad things to happen after too many people know.
> 
> I'm going to just go with my gut on this one. The last one all threw those 11 weeks i was constantly terrified and kept saying ok lets not talk about it what if this or that happens..maybe it was a sign. If at this one i feel really confident and not as worried them maybe i will tell our immediate family soon enough...who knows right?

Oh I would tell people LOL! I have a few people I would tell right away. I just can't tell DS- he is only 8 and wants a brother or sister so badly (that is right he would even take a sister hehe). I was so glad that he didn't know about the last pregnancy yet, he would have been so upset and I couldn't handle hime having to go through that too. But yeah I will tell a lot of other friends and family!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh looks like what we thought was right just got a BFN on a first response. Ohh well that's ok i kinda figured the chances of getting something good we're pretty much impossible at only 7DPO. 

But i feel better now at least i wont be left wondering. Just gotta wait a teeny bit longer huh? Here's to hoping this weekend is the good stuff :)


----------



## Twinkie210

You caved! 7dpo is very early... I think you will have a better chance of getting a BFP at 9 or 10 dpo. have you seen this site? It breaksdown percentages of getting a BFP by dpo.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/results-by-day-past-ovulation.php

You have less than a 20% chance of getting a BFP on 7dpo and since you didn't use FMU I am sure it would be less than that!


----------



## jessy1101

I know!!! I was like ok ok just gotta not think bout it....ahh screw that might as well check it out. I pretty much figured my chances we're slim to none LOL. Bahhh at least now i know that it'S too early for something definet gonna have to wait like i wanted to.

I think it's cause of the cramps that got me in the ohhhh maybe this will give me something positive now...stoopid cramps..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww Jess, its ok girl...now you can move on with your day and invision your BFP in a few more days :winkwink:

To answer your question from before I think i would tell the same small group I did the first time: mom, brother & 4 closest girls! They were an amazing support system for me during my mc and I know they are gonna keep me sane as I worry my little heart out round 2!!!


----------



## jessy1101

LOL i know i'm not thought enough cookie wise LOL. That'S ok with the chart Twinks sent me u can totaly see it's pretty impossible to get a pos so that's fine it doesnt mean it'S really neg just too early.

I'm sure give it a few more days and i can get a better idea for sure :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Definately :thumbup: I'll be checking in with you on the weekend for sure! Living vicariously through you girls at this point cuz I have many weeks ahead before even thinking of testing!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I'm thinking I might just go for it tomorrow morning (unless I chicken out)! Jess- I guess you inspired me! hehe. 

Do we have a new topic for today?


----------



## Twinkie210

New symptom alert! I have peed 4 or 5 times already at work! Plus I woke up twice last night too! I went about 5 minutes ago and feel like I could go again! Anyone else "goin" more often? I know even when I am not pregnant I have one day in my LP that I seem to go more...


----------



## jessy1101

Well Twinks i've been having that alot but i usualy have probs with UTI's and since it feels kinda tinggly down there im doing the wonderfull cranberry diet. I having antibiotics but i try not to resort to that till last minute. Maybe ur getting a touch of one? Or on the other hand it could be a great sign!

Topic of the day What would you do if your in a crowded area at work and ur boobies start leeking (breast milk of course)? Tips on how to handle? Would u carry around a shirt change just in case? Do u think DH will find this sexy and want to taste? Mine actualy came out front and told me he was curious about it and wouldnt be opposed to a lil lick...hmmmm...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Well Twinks i've been having that alot but i usualy have probs with UTI's and since it feels kinda tinggly down there im doing the wonderfull cranberry diet. I having antibiotics but i try not to resort to that till last minute. Maybe ur getting a touch of one? Or on the other hand it could be a great sign!
> 
> Topic of the day What would you do if your in a crowded area at work and ur boobies start leeking (breast milk of course)? Tips on how to handle? Would u carry around a shirt change just in case? Do u think DH will find this sexy and want to taste? Mine actualy came out front and told me he was curious about it and wouldnt be opposed to a lil lick...hmmmm...

LOL you are wayyy to funny.

First, off true story. Before I took a test when I was pregnant with DS, I was like man I have to pee like every 5 minutes! I think I have a UTI (I get them easily too!). So I told my mom (I was living at home still) and she is like well I will see if I can make you a Dr. appt. The more I thought about it the more I was like gee I am kind of late maybe I better test, I sure would hate to go to the Dr. for a UTI and them tell me, no you dingbat you are pregnant!I would feel like an idiot... bam immediate positive (of course I was like 2 weeks late by that time). A couple days later I went to the doc for a checkup and no UTI at all, it was just from the hormones! But I had this same feeling a few months ago and I wasn't preggers, I guess it was just from the progesterone surge in my LP.

Anyway, back to your question. I know for a fact that DH will not find it sexy. He kept asking me last time, "Are you going to leak on me, when ever we would fool around." I didn't breastfeed DS, so I had to bind my BBs so the milk would dry up... not fun. And the minute you step in a hot shower- instant waterfall! That sucked. Oh and inevitable you will have an accident or two. DS was in the hospital after he was born because he was jaundice. I stayed in the room with him while he was there. While I was sitting there in his room I notice a huge wet spot, right on one of my boobs! I had to wear the spotted shirt until someone could take me home to shower and change, worst of all it doesn't dry the same, it creates a wet stain, so everyone could tell I had leaked!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ew jess!lolololo marc is narstayyyyyyyyyyyy!!!

Leo would barf lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO :haha: Jess that is true love girl!!!!!!

I think I'll definately need to carry around a change of shirt and I think I'll be hiding from H as much of the non so sexy stuff as possible :blush: 

Talk to me at 8+months PG :shrug:


----------



## jessy1101

See the day i actualy did my hpt the first time was spot on the 14 days and that morning i had once again the exact same feeling of a UTI so i did the cranberry diet and felt fine about hmmmm 2 hours right after. I've been having the exact same prob this week so once again doing the cranberry. It's not a full on UTI just u know feels like u always gotta go and tinggly etc. Hey maybe that could be pretty good! I know my doc has always told me it has to do with my hormones and etc. Do u think that would affect it? 'sigh' great one more thing to worry bout LOL.

Keepin what can i say i married a freaky deaky man heeeeheeee trust me it's definetly never boring. He's pertty much the exact same as i am personnality wise so just picture me with a peen...ewwwwww wait on second thought ya maybe dont do that LOL.

Newbie i probably will feel different in 8 months time....but i'm open to him trying it. It cant taste bad bad...i think...


----------



## justhoping92

Hey ladies!! 
Twinks, I totally agree with what jessy said about your sis..I would definitely stay neutral. You can just be there for her, and console her. I know it's hard not to want to that husband of hers something, I mean that's your sister! But she is high with emotion and stress...maybe if you and her can..one day when she is not so busy..you can treat her to a massage, shopping or out for a bite to eat...I know when I am going through tough times, going out with my bff and having laughs helps me out a lot!!!!


----------



## justhoping92

Oh the infamous breast leaking..with my dd..my honey and I still :sex: until I absolutely couldn't cause of belly and uncomfortableness and it would leak while doing the deed...but once when breast feeding my dd, my dh just kept staring..so I finally asked him do you want to taste or what??? AND HE SAID YES!! Soooo......I let him taste :blush:

And he said it was sweet!!!! My mouth was open from his comment!!! :haha: 
I leaked a lot during pregnancy, I started around my 6 month mark..so I carried breast pads around...and I changed them a lot!! I did however leak once...but luckily my father in law had just walked out the door when I looked down cause I feel a slight coldness, and I started leaking through my shirt! Grreat! It was only my left bb...so then I checked and I had completely forgotten to put a breast pad on my left one, but put one on my right :dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

justhoping92 said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Twinks, I totally agree with what jessy said about your sis..I would definitely stay neutral. You can just be there for her, and console her. I know it's hard not to want to that husband of hers something, I mean that's your sister! But she is high with emotion and stress...maybe if you and her can..one day when she is not so busy..you can treat her to a massage, shopping or out for a bite to eat...I know when I am going through tough times, going out with my bff and having laughs helps me out a lot!!!!

We had a girls night a couple weeks after my MC where we sat around and drank wine and talked, it was fun. Maybe I'll see if she want to do a girl's night again (hopefully minus the wine- or if AF shows with a whole lot of wine!):haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

I can't believe your DH's want to/have tried breast milk!


----------



## justhoping92

Yeah I did that after my m/c too! One of my dear friends actually drove down from Dallas to take me out. :flower:

Yeah it was only that one time that I let him taste it..:blush:

Ok so new symptoms today..peeing every five minutes it feels like, and I feel like I am getting a cold or something....don't know if feeling like you are getting a cold or anything has to do with it...:shrug:


----------



## Twinkie210

justhoping92 said:


> Yeah I did that after my m/c too! One of my dear friends actually drove down from Dallas to take me out. :flower:
> 
> Yeah it was only that one time that I let him taste it..:blush:
> 
> Ok so new symptoms today..peeing every five minutes it feels like, and I feel like I am getting a cold or something....don't know if feeling like you are getting a cold or anything has to do with it...:shrug:

I have heard a lot of people talk about cold symptoms when they symptom spot, so I guess it could be. Well my peeing alot only lasted a few hours today- so maybe I just had too much to drink at lunch!:haha: but I still have cramps which is weird for me.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I took a test this morning and it was a BFN :( Not even a hint of a line. But my temps are still high, so I guess there is hope. The one thing that bothers me is that my BBs are no longer sore. I am beginning to think that my symptoms are all in my head. I think that I will wait until Sunday morning to test. I have two more FRER (I forgot I bought a box that had a free third test in it!) Sunday will be 11 dpo and AF should be due either Monday or Tuesday, so if Sunday is - and AF doesn't show I will test again on Tuesday...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i got my fxd for you twinkie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxox


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks, but the more I think about the BFN, the more I am convinced AF will show. Silly I know, because 9 dpo is early. Why do we do this to ourselves! I wish I had the willpower to wait until AF was late!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Friday PUPO girls! How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Twinkie210

I am waiting patiently for the WEEKEND! Well my BFN kind of ruined my mood this morning. But I am sitting here at work with heartburn at 8:00 in the morning! I have only ate a cereal bar and my vitamin... Seriously these symptoms are messing with my head.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww Twinks that sucks! I don't have to tell ya but could still be a BFP in a few more days! Heartburn is wonderful isin't it? Funny cuz I rarely ever had it before I was PG and then had it all the time so last night I got some and it was probably totally unrelated but it was the nicest feeling...like aaawww yeaa....symptom spotting! I remember this! LOL

What's our PUPO topic of the day girl?


----------



## Twinkie210

I get heartburn from time to time when I eat something fried or spicy, but it is kind of weird to have it so early in the morning! But it is probably a coincidence or I have given myself an ulcer with all this obsessing over TTC!

Anyway I agree we need a topic of the day!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok girl let's get it started!

How do you treat H & BD'ing diffrently when you think you're O'ing vs the rest of the month or when you finally get PG?


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Twinks i'm sorry sweety but like everyone said that doesnt mean diddly squat. I know how u feel tho it would of all been over it u would of gotten a teeny line eh?? That's how i felt yesterday when i tested at 7dpo which is wayyyyy too early but still kinda wish. Looks like we'll be retesting at the same time cuz i'm thinking of taking one sunday morning since i'll be 10dpo which is alot better right?

Ahhh that's a good friday topic Newbie it's easy when i'm Oing i specificly tell him that he does not pull out or go into any other...ummm available place LOLOL. Where as when i'm in the official clear then it's pretty much game on..for some strange reason he really likes those times...weird eh? Ahhh the power of the peen..


----------



## jessy1101

Ok now just between us and this doesnt change anything...does anyone think this month might actualy be THE month? What does everyone have symptoms wise from 1dpo till now?? Maybe we can compare a bit better and see what's the what!


----------



## collie_crazy

Ahhhhh OK OK too many pages to catch up with lets see if I remember anything I read LOL :rofl:

@ Jessy OMG it would be fab if we all got BFPs at the same time! Imagine us all as bump buddies Haha it would be hilarious! 

PS I have to say when I read "i've got DH bday dinner with his family' from you Jess - I read it as 'I've got DH babydance dinner with his family' - and I thought - Uhhhh thats a bit weird - babydancing on the dinner table infront of the family! I know you're a bit strange but c'mon! 

Twinks I know my advice is a bit late but if I were you I would try and gently tell her what you think. I know she might not appreciate it and I wouldnt go in all guns blazing or anything but I would feel awful if they did break up a number of years down the line possibly with a kid in the middle of it and I hadnt said anything earlier - y'know? But then I cant really keep my mouth shut with things like this! Soooo maybe take the other girls advice :haha: 

I love the idea of a mini stocking! I am going to get a special bauble for the christmas tree for Emily this year :kiss:

I dunno when I will be telling people this time. I had really bad hyperemesis last time from about 7 weeks - so a lot of people started guessing when I was running back and forward to the toilet constantly, especially in work! 

I think I'm sort of jaded though. I mean normally people will say I will tell after 12 weeks as its seen as coming out of some sort of danger zone. But after suffering a 2nd trimester miscarriage I dont know what I will do - the whole pregnancy is going to seem like a danger zone to me :cry: I kinda dont want to tell even my mum until after we have the 12 week scan and get the NT measurement - as that is where it all went wrong for us. I dont want to put them through any more stress than is necessary but then I want to be able to enjoy my pregnancy this time around and have others enjoy it too. I dont know! I guess I will wait and see what happens! 

Well I am 10dpo today and still BFN's :sad1: I think I am out month. Sorry thats not very PUPO is it. But I feel liked I have been 'PO'd' (see what I dont there :haha:) Because last time I had big fat in your face positives at 9dpo with lines a few days before that and confirmed with a digi at 10dpo so I sorta feel like I should have had at least a squinter of a line this morning if I were :cry:


----------



## jessy1101

Collie hunny ain't no way in hell that i will get down with my bad self in front of the in laws...that's just too extreme even for moiiii LOL.

Besides you can't count yourself out cuz remember what people keep shoving down out throats left and right? EVERY PREGNANCY IS DIFFERENT! JUST CAUSE U GOT A BFP THAT EARLY LAST TIME DOESNT MEAN NUTTIN THIS TIME AROUND ( see what i did there? All caps means business baby!!)

I tested at 7dpo and got a BFN but that's cuz i went a lil coocoo for coco puffs and tested way too early. I'll wait a few days and try my luck again for sure! U cant let yourself feel sad hun cuz ur not out till ur officaly on the rag :) Cheer up everything gonna be aiight!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess you make me laugh lol

cucu for cocoa puffs, on the rag lol too funny


----------



## jessy1101

What else would make me want to test at freakin 7dpo?? And actualy believe i could of gotten a BFP??? Musta been the weird scooby snacks or something. Mhhhhhmmmm scoobie snacks mmhhhmm


----------



## justhoping92

So I caved and tested this morning...BFN... :( but I will try again on Tuesday ( I am hoping to get my BFP that day, since it is my dh bday).


----------



## jessy1101

You have a good chance for sure! I know how u felt like i said i tested at stoopid 7dpo..color me shocked for not getting a smidge of a line damnit..


----------



## Twinkie210

Man I have actually been busy today and haven't been able to stalk this thread! LOL

Well I am heading to lunch, but I will be answering ?s this afternoon!


----------



## Twinkie210

justhoping92 said:


> So I caved and tested this morning...BFN... :( but I will try again on Tuesday ( I am hoping to get my BFP that day, since it is my dh bday).

So sorry me too! I am going to test again Sunday... and if BFN then Tuesday if AF hasn't showed!


----------



## justhoping92

:dust: :dust: :dust: to all of us!! And hopefully soon we can all become bump buddies!!! 

I am trying to stay positive, since last time I got a BFP I was 10 dpo and it was a very faint positive..I just want to see that second line so bad...

Now to just wait..:coffee:


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Ok girl let's get it started!
> 
> How do you treat H & BD'ing diffrently when you think you're O'ing vs the rest of the month or when you finally get PG?

When I am O'ing it is much more "scheduled", I just tell him as long as he gets off I am happy:haha: DH is like come on "I have a free 10 minutes" hehe. When I am not Oing it is much more random and he has to pay attention to "my needs" to... Oh and when I am Oing we have sex right before bed and I try to stay in bed as long as I can to keep his stuff in, but when I'm not Oing, it is a mad dash to the bathroom!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ok now just between us and this doesnt change anything...does anyone think this month might actualy be THE month? What does everyone have symptoms wise from 1dpo till now?? Maybe we can compare a bit better and see what's the what!

Well I was thinking that this was definately THE month, until this morning LOL. 

1-5 dpo: sore BBs, but it is less prominent now, just more like twinges of pain in them randomly.
1-9 dpo: cramping off and on
7-9 dpo: random bouts of heartburn
8 dpo: peeing frequently
8-9 dpo: a few bouts of dizziness/lightheadedness
8-9 dpo: just feeling a bit off- can't explain

But everyone of my symptoms has another explanation, so I might just be reading into things.


----------



## keepthefaithx

they do sound like good symptoms!!! your guna wait til sunday right?


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> they do sound like good symptoms!!! your guna wait til sunday right?

Yes, I wanted to test tomorrow, but I really don't want to see a BFN two days in a row. I figure Sunday is much safer since AF is due Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy you make me LOL at my desk girl! We are all crazy for cucu puffs i think :haha:

I guess I should answer my own topic of the day eh!!!

For me when I was O'ing in the past it was a serious affair....no excuses MR!!! And if we could go twice a day I would really appriciate it :happydance: Poor H the moment I thought it was the 2WW or when I got my BFP it was all over....very tired sweetie...come bug me in a few days! :blush: This time around I'll try to be a little more consistant and pay attention to him regardless of the timing in the month....well for this month atleast since I don't know when I'll O! LOL


----------



## AEM1803

well i took a test.. :bfn: :cry: but i just feel weird.. its so hard to explain. I just feel off.. and my breats are soo sore.. so im going to test again and hopefully i get a :bfp:.. if not then i am not to sure what is going on!


----------



## collie_crazy

Sorry about your BFN AEM hopefully you get your BFP soon! :hugs: 

Hmmm... todays question. Well when I am Oing I get like super horny :haha: So am bugging OH for sex at least twice a day... and I like to lie flat for a while afterwards to so we normally snuggle and snooze (awww) I also dont mind quickies - as long as his dudes get in there I dont mind much else :rofl: When I'm not then its different - I have needs and he must see to them, we change position ALOT (i dont like doing this when Oing not sure why) and there is a quick run to clean up afterwards!


----------



## jessy1101

AEM it ain't ova till u need a tampon girl. Gotta keep believing everything will be fine! What dpo are u at now?


----------



## AEM1803

jessy1101 said:


> AEM it ain't ova till u need a tampon girl. Gotta keep believing everything will be fine! What dpo are u at now?

I hope i get my :bfp:!!
My Ovulation Chart 
My chart has not dipped in temp like its supposed to before AF shows up.. so i dont know whats going on :wacko:


----------



## NewbieLisette

AEM chart looks good girl :thumbup: I'm keeping my fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies! I know the anticipation is killer hard! 

:dust:


----------



## nursekelly

Well ladies, I was proven otherwise! Af came Tuesday, which happened to be the 2 month "angelversary" needless to say...rough day :cry:


----------



## collie_crazy

So sorry the witch got you Kelly :hugs: 

Well for me it's another day another BFN. I'm out, I know it now. According to that site twinks listed with percentages for BFPs at 11dpo I should have over 80% chance of a positive plus my pee was super strong this morning.


----------



## justwaiting

nurse kelly sorry af got you and on such a hard day too. another chance this month to look forward too.

Good luck for all you testers.

I had my cd8 and just had my first bloods today, don't know what the number mean or whether there good/ normal or not. estrogen was less than 150, lh was 5.06 and progesterone was 2. I have no idea what they mean haha and the lady at the cliniv wasn't helpful. guess we'll see how it goes on tuesday.


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry for all the BFNs ladies and sorry AF came Kelly. I kind of feel like tomorrow i will be another BFN for me too, I don't know why though. I am trying to prepare myself for the disappointment now.

But on a better note... My memorial walk is today! I am so excited. I helped set up a for couple hours last night and I am going early to help finish getting ready. It is going to be a long emotional day but well worth it. I dont' know how much I will be on here today, but I hope everyone else's weekend starts off good!


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is the poem I put in the program for my baby..

How very softly you tiptoed into my world, 
almost silently; only a moment you stayed.
But what an imprint your footprints
have left on our hearts.

I'm going to start crying just thinking about it! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Nursekelly i'm sorry AF came this month :( Dont get ur hopes down tho i know everything is going to work out promiss.

Collie once again it aint ova till the tampon is necessary. I've heard about how many women that only got a BFP after the 14 day wait?? Maybe it will just take a few more days for the hcg to be into ur system enough u never know girly!

Twinks i adore ur poem it's beautifull and yet it also breaks my heart :cry: i wish none of us had to go threw this shitty situation but i guess god has a bigger plan for all of us right? I'm happy that i got the chance to meet all of you wonderfull people :hugs::hugs:

It'S the dreaded 10dpo tomorrow...i promissed myself that i would test just to see if i can finaly get some peace of mind...sadly i kinda have a bad feeling that i'm not going to get the answer i was hoping for :shrug: But it's something that i cant control eh? If nuttin good comes outta this month i'll just have to change the thread tittle to november! I hope all of u ladies will still keep me company in this journey. I also want u guys to know that if ever one of us get's their :bfp:i still want you to come on the thread and keep us companie! I dont want anyone to think they are excluded just because they are preggo :friends::friends:

So once again baby dust to all and i hope your having a wonderfull thanksgiving :dust:


----------



## jessy1101

BTW cant forget the famous weekend topic! Since it's thanksgiving weekend and it's all about giving thanks and reflect i want to know How do you feel after joing the TTC forums? Happy? Shocked by some of the situations? Angry at others?

Discuss!! Gimme some feedback :coffee:


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm back from my walk! It was awesome. We got to release a balloon with a message to my angel, and lay flowers next to the angel of hope statue. I only broke down and cried once, during a song they played called "Dancing with Angels". It was such a beautiful day here too, I couldn't ask for anything better.

After joining the TTC forums I have a mixture of feelings. I always feel happy for the women who get their BFPs, but at the same time I feel jealous that I don't have a BFP yet, and angry that I am even back TTC at all. I should be 17 weeks pregant tomorrow. I should be getting my baby bump by now, but no I am waiting to see if AF is gonna show instead. I should have had a St. Patty's Day baby, but I will be lucky if I get one by next summer. I love how supportive most women are, but it always seems that there are one or two bioches that always want to rain on your parade. I guess that it is the same with most things in life though.


----------



## collie_crazy

My answer is going to be pretty soppy! When I first joined the TTC forums it was OK - I liked getting excited with everyone and their BFPs etc and I have learned so much. Then I was pregnant and didnt much like the 1st tri section - there was too much heartache and people moaning. Then 2nd tri was good people were excited and more relaxed and focused on their littles ones arrival. But then I had to move to Gestational Complications and the people in their were lovely - and of course then I was in 2nd Tri Losses -- well the gilrs I have met through there are my lifeline, seriously. I dont know where I would be without those wonderful ladeis. It breaks my heart we had to meet the way we have but I dont know how I would have got through these last few months without them - everyone around me tries to understand but unless you have been through it you really dont :nope: And now that I'm back in the TTC forums again everything feels wrong - like Twinks said I should now be 28 weeks pregnant! I should be moaning about a bad back, arranging my mat leave, decorating my nursery but instead I am peeing in a cup and willing a pink line to appear. Its just all so unfair. 

:cry: Sorry for being depressing girls!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ok question i went to Pee a lil while ago and had traces of pink goo on the TP which kinda mad me sad cuz i was like damnit spotting. But i never spot before about 12 or 13dpo so sup with that? I checked my cervix and it was high and very soft too with white cm and pinkish mixed in. At 9dpo does it ruin my chances for this month? Im getting twingges on left side with lots of lower back ache 'sigh'


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ok question i went to Pee a lil while ago and had traces of pink goo on the TP which kinda mad me sad cuz i was like damnit spotting. But i never spot before about 12 or 13dpo so sup with that? I checked my cervix and it was high and very soft too with white cm and pinkish mixed in. At 9dpo does it ruin my chances for this month? Im getting twingges on left side with lots of lower back ache 'sigh'

I don't think it ruins your chances. I had full on brown spotting at 9 dpo the month I got pregnant. Remember- you aren't out until you need a tampon! :) I was given that great piece of advice from a very wise chica.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I just went to the bathroom and noticed some tinged CM, so I checked it and it looked like EWCM mixed with red blood. Things are not looking too good for me either.


----------



## collie_crazy

:hugs: girls we will get through this together. 

Twinks I completely forgot to say earlier that I'm glad your walk went OK :hugs: I wish there was a similar thing in my city and I would go. I have found one walk that is to raise money for the miscarriage association charity it was supposed to be at midnight on the 15th but they have changed it to 6:30 now and I will be working till 7 :cry:


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw twinkie, are you getting more and more blood?


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess

it maybe be implantation, idk like it would be weird to have pink then no pink then pink like 3 days later? ahh...idk, did that happen to you last time???

im trying to think--


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel at the end of the day, i like this site its informative and i made some friends on it. i know what you mean tho it is hard when everyones getting pregnant and your either ttc or in limbo or 2ww, and its like AHH

i did leave fertility friend tho..bc for some reason it was making me nuts like i cant do it anymore i hate the damn thermometer!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaith- throw the thermometer away :) you don't need to stress yourself out anymore, TTC is stressfull enough.

Well, I have been spotting all afternoon and now I am pretty sure I am getty AF cramps, so I think she will show tomorrow. I broke down and did a test this afternoon and another BFN. Worst of all if she shows tomorrow, my LP will be down to 10 days :( I am guessing that is not ideal for baby making. But I have a yearly doc appt on the 18th, so at least I can discuss my charts with him. Maybe he will perscribe something to legthen my LP? I guess it can't hurt to ask.

This sucks big hairy monkey balls. If 16 year old girls can have sex once and get preggo, why can't I when I make my poor hubby DTD everyday around O? I went out to eat this evening with DH and DS and I swear everyone that walked past our table was either pregnant or had a child under 2. If everyone else can have one why can't I???? Seriously, all the months I worried about getting pregnant on accident and the money I have spent on BC, why did I bother? I can have sex every single day and still not get pregnant.

OK sorry rant is over, just not the day I wanted to see a BFN.


----------



## Duffy

Count me in for the oct group  

I have had two miscarriages ): But we are trying now and my cycles have been messed up so I have no idea if I'll snag the egg this month. I'm using a cbfm.


----------



## Marini_Mare

collie_crazy said:


> My answer is going to be pretty soppy! When I first joined the TTC forums it was OK - I liked getting excited with everyone and their BFPs etc and I have learned so much. Then I was pregnant and didnt much like the 1st tri section - there was too much heartache and people moaning. Then 2nd tri was good people were excited and more relaxed and focused on their littles ones arrival. But then I had to move to Gestational Complications and the people in their were lovely - and of course then I was in 2nd Tri Losses -- well the gilrs I have met through there are my lifeline, seriously. I dont know where I would be without those wonderful ladeis. It breaks my heart we had to meet the way we have but I dont know how I would have got through these last few months without them - everyone around me tries to understand but unless you have been through it you really dont :nope: And now that I'm back in the TTC forums again everything feels wrong - like Twinks said I should now be 28 weeks pregnant! I should be moaning about a bad back, arranging my mat leave, decorating my nursery but instead I am peeing in a cup and willing a pink line to appear. Its just all so unfair.
> 
> :cry: Sorry for being depressing girls!!!


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Twinks :sad1: I'm so sorry. You're right, of course it's not fair and all these feelings are normal - it does t make you a bad person. God knows I've had the same thoughts - along with why did I have to lose my baby and 'she' gets to keep hers. Its soul destroying seeing all these people around you with newborns or babybumps and you wanting more than anything to be a part of that to have what they have. But we have to stay strong - we will get through this and we will have our rainbow babies soon :hugs:

PS it might make you laugh to know I am using my phone to write this and it corrects my spelling well it put new orbs and baby imps instead of newborns and babybumps! :rofl:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL you have to love autocorrect!


----------



## jessy1101

I feel ur pain Twinks bfn this morning and had a bit of bleeding with my pee. Now getting the AF somewhat crampiness. I was like WTF come on give me a damn break im only at 10dpo... Why would it come so early?? I cant o earlier then i did shitttt. Basicly today is cd24 and im a 28 so.. Im thinking my body might still b messed up or something.

U know what scares me? It took 6 months the first time what uf its the sane again?? Im also getting sick of people telling me ohhhh you ll see it wont take long ur sooo fertil after a mc..looks like im missing the uber fertility gene in my vagina just ab fab huh?

It kills me all the teen shows of pregnancy and the people who dont even care about the kids it s just an extra wellfare check. I would of had my scan this week for 20 weeks to know the sexe and now i cant it brakes my heart. But look whats the point of being bitter about it? It wont change a damn thing so cant let it get me down i guess..

Huh..im ranting..thats weird to me LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess is ranting! awww lol

i totally agree w the teen pregnancies and hearing stories on tv like of girls putting there babies in trash cans and have 5 abortions, its SO sad to me, and it makes me so angry that should give all those babies to the women who are ready and want nothing more then to be a mommy, like all of us!


----------



## keepthefaithx

who would join a group

"ttc and we are making ourselves f*cking crazy & we need help" 

hahha !!


----------



## collie_crazy

I like the sound of that group :rofl: 

Well looks like I am officially out - just felt a bit wet and when I went to the bathroom there was blood when I wiped - sorry TMI :sad1: I suppose I should be glad in a way - its only 3 weeks ago since I had to have the ERPC for retained placenta after 8 weeks of non-stop bleeding so I'm 'lucky' I suppose that my body is getting back to normal. Now to concentrate on this cycle! :( 

I'm still staying in here though :cry: I cant leave you girls, m'kay?


----------



## keepthefaithx

sucks collie dont ya just hate that biotch!!!!

looks like we are going to all be together again next month~!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well if we all get pregnant next month we will all have similar due dates. LOL 
My spotting has been so weird, It will be red with lots of gooey CM, then it will be brown with creamy CM. I know it is the start of AF, I just wish she would quit teasing me already!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! Sorry to hear about the AF teasings! What a BIOTCH!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

I totally feel ya about seeing sooo many LO's and babybumps EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!! Trying really hard not to be bitter and jelous but man its hard some days! 

To answer the latest topic the TTC boards have been incredibly informative for me and I've met loads of wonderful ladies....I must say this thread is best yet though! You gals ROCK and I'm so happy to have met you even though the circumstances suck!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just got pos opk at cd 23!!! late but omg i thought i od a while ago and just missed my surge ive been getting sharp painish cramps thought it cud be preg symptoms bc i thought i od cd 17.lol omggg gotta get to bding!


----------



## collie_crazy

Ahhh get him bedded girl!! Good luck :dust: :dust: 

According to FF I could be in with a chance of still getting a BFP in October - it has me due to O on the 21st so I would be 10dpo on the 31st :rofl:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK ladies, I need some advice. I was printing my charts to take with me to the Dr. on the 18th, and noticed some kind of worrying things. I read on the internet that if you O after CD21 you are less likely to get pregnant due to old lining and poor egg quality and this can cause poor follicle quality too and a shortened LP. Well I always O CD 21 or later (except this month I O'd on 20). My LP is usually 11 days (it has be 12 and 10 before too) and I usually start spotting at 9 or 10 dpo. Do you think this is part of my problem why I am having trouble getting preggo? Could poor egg quality also be the reason for my Blighted Ovum? I posted this question in the TTC forum and so far the only respons I have got, is it looks normal to me! Really, it doesn't seem normal to me! What do you girls think? How long are your cycles/LP and when do you O?


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and I have only been TTC a total of 9 months... do you think my Dr. is going to make me wait a full year? Or worse yet a year after my MC?


----------



## collie_crazy

I do think it definitely sounds like something you should talk to your doctor about Twinks. I have heard the same things as you about Oing later and I definitely know about short luteal phases being bad too. Have you looked at any herbal type things to help? I know a lot of people swear by Soy Isoflavones for helping with strong eggs / bringing forward O and thus lengthing the LP so it sounds like it could help you? Its known as 'natures clomid'. 

My doctor has told me that the majority of healthy couples should be able to conceive within 6 months - and if they havent then there is a high chance they will need some form of help and recommends they get in touch with her asap so she can try and do what she can - monitoring bloods etc. I think most docs would wait the 12 months to refer you onwards to fertility specialists etc but there are things your general doc can check before hand :hugs: Thats the UK though not sure how it will be for you. I hope they can help you though!


----------



## jkb11

sorry ladies! I'm with y'all except my issue is that I'm not even ovulating:( I'm trying to relax and be thankful to God for everything he has blessed me with but I too long for the blessing of a sweet baby. Praying for us......


----------



## keepthefaithx

twinkie i guess talk to him about it.

but i have read i forgot where that if you ovulate later wheather it be stress or whatever your luteal phase will be the same usual length...it depends, def ask him tho


----------



## Twinkie210

Yeah my LP is always about the same, but I read somewhere that ideally you should have at least a 12 day LP when TTC and mine is never that long (OK once I made it to 12 days) but I always O late so I thought maybe the late O was causing the shorter LP. I don't know what my LP would be if I O'd sooner, because I never have!

I havent' tried any herbal supplements, I feel kind of strange taking stuff not perscribed by my doc, but if he isn't concerned about it I might try it. Can you get it at a pharmacy or do I have to buy it off the internet?


----------



## collie_crazy

You can get it at most health food stores. And here you can buy it in the likes of Tesco etc so I would check for it in Walmart or wherever too.


----------



## keepthefaithx

it could be nothing, but if you realy think you have lfd im sure you can talk with ur gyno bout maybe meds to ovulate earlier..


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> You can get it at most health food stores. And here you can buy it in the likes of Tesco etc so I would check for it in Walmart or wherever too.

Thanks, I will keep that in mind.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> it could be nothing, but if you realy think you have lfd im sure you can talk with ur gyno bout maybe meds to ovulate earlier..

On one hand I hope it is nothing/ but on the other I hope that this is the problem, because then it would be easy to fix and hopefully get pregnant sooner. Crazy huh? It just sucks knowing that you can time BD perfectly and still not get pregnant. It would just be easier if I knew why!


----------



## collie_crazy

Good morning girls! Well its nearly afternoon here :haha: I go back to work today. I am slightly freaking out about this - infact I feel physically sick. I'm not sure how I'm going to cope. Its been 11 weeks - you would think I would be stronger. But I'm not. 

Need to remember and breathe. 

How are we all this morning? :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well today seems to be better than yesterday. I still hadn't started AF when I woke up so I took another test, BFN still :( So still waiting on AF. I had a good cry yesterday, I am not sure why this was so emotional, it's not like I haven't got BFNs before. DH was really nice about it, but I am sure he thinks I am nuts. I hope I can get all the emotions out before I go to the Dr. next week. I seriously hate crying infront of people, but I am so frustrated right now, that is about the only thing I can do! I am hoping I can stay busy at work today and keep my mind off of everything.

Collie- I hope your first day back at work goes well. My first day back after my D&C was awkward. My coworkers didn't know I was pregnant, but they all knew that I had some problems and had to have surgery. So I kept getting these looks like they wanted to ask me what was wrong, but most didn't have the guts. Which is good because I honestly didn't want to discuss it with them anyway. I hope your coworkers are understanding.


----------



## jessy1101

Morning everybody! Luckily for me since it s thanksgiving here im off today for the long weekend booya!! LOL

Twinks u should definetly talk to ur doc. I figure u have nuttin to loose u know? There is no such thing as a bad question. You should definetly prepare a list. Anything else u feel like asking ur doc? I think the main thing im wondering about is what would b a worrying ttc time limit for us after our mc? I swear it s scaring me so bad cuz im like what happens if it takes over a year and then why?!?! Beurkkkkk

Collie i hope ur first day back goes well!! Stress free...welk as close as stress free as possible hiihii.

I had a teeny bit of spotting with the icky cramps so it s good old biatch AF on her way me thinks. I had a bit of crying yesterday but today im good. Back into the positive mindset and etc i just want AF to get here to start a new cycle. If all goes good i ll O before my bday and maybe get a good prezzie oooooooo


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Morning everybody! Luckily for me since it s thanksgiving here im off today for the long weekend booya!! LOL
> 
> Twinks u should definetly talk to ur doc. I figure u have nuttin to loose u know? There is no such thing as a bad question. You should definetly prepare a list. Anything else u feel like asking ur doc? I think the main thing im wondering about is what would b a worrying ttc time limit for us after our mc? I swear it s scaring me so bad cuz im like what happens if it takes over a year and then why?!?! Beurkkkkk
> 
> Collie i hope ur first day back goes well!! Stress free...welk as close as stress free as possible hiihii.
> 
> I had a teeny bit of spotting with the icky cramps so it s good old biatch AF on her way me thinks. I had a bit of crying yesterday but today im good. Back into the positive mindset and etc i just want AF to get here to start a new cycle. If all goes good i ll O before my bday and maybe get a good prezzie oooooooo

You sound like DH, he is like "Ask the Dr, it doesn't hurt to ask, the worst he could say i no."

I forgot it is Thanksgiving in Canada- Well Happy Thanksgiving!

It is Columbus Day here and all the kids are off school, but no I still have to work :(

Right now I have some major cramping going on, I think it is probably AF starting and she is going to be evil!


----------



## keepthefaithx

we had af club! woohoooooooo


----------



## jkb11

Good morning ladies:flower: Collie I hope your first day back at work is going great. Quick Question for you great ladies....I have been taking 3 opk a day:wacko: Do y'all think it is possible that I some how missed my lh surge. I'm doubting it.


----------



## Twinkie210

You could have, if your pee was too diluted, it might not pick up the surge. But taking 3 a day you would think that you would have picked it up. Do you chart? This would tell you if you missed your surge.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I guess anything is possible...but 3 a day is alot of testing, maybe you just didnt get it yet....what cd are you on?


----------



## collie_crazy

Well I am home :wave: And it wasnt too awful. I was only in for 2 hours in the end just to ease me back. 

I didn't realise it was thanksgiving in Canada! Happy Thanksgiving :hugs: 

Hmmm if you are taking 3 opks a day I would say you should catch your surge with that. I normally take 1 per day until they start getting dark then take 2 and a digi to confirm. What CD are you on? Do you know when you normally O? :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

In all my complaining earlier, I forgot to mention I also found out my MIL is coming into town next Monday! As if my life isn't stressfull enough!


----------



## jkb11

CD 19:cry: I actually wasnt ovulationg until I took the clomid to induce it. I was really hoping that I would ovulate now without it. its not looking that way though. when I was taking clomid I would ovulate on CD 17 OR 18. I once tried charting but it didnt work for me b/c I work night shift so there are many days that I am only getting a few hours of sleep or it seemed like sleeping during the day my temp would be higher just cause of the environment just being warmer. tkx girls.


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry, but if you don't O by yourself this cycle can you start clomid next cycle? You could still O this cycle. I don't O until CD 21 sometimes as late as 29! There is still hope!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well girls I am officiall back to CD 1 :( I knew she was coming though, so I am kind of relieved that she is here and I can try again.


----------



## collie_crazy

Sorry Twinks :hugs: That witch is a real bitch, eh!?

JKB cd19 isn't necessairly late for O so it may still happen :hugs: And if it doesn't would you be able to go on Clomid next cycle? Or even look into Soy like I was talking about with Twinks earlier? I know a lot of people on here who have been taking Clomid have tried taking Soy instead to make the O, I think it works almost the same but is more natural :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

PS I did mean AF witch and didn't just call your MIL a bitchy witch :rofl: Although if she is anything like my MIL then that could be a good descripton of her too.... :p


----------



## jkb11

Tkx twinks and collie. I really don't want to take clomid because I feel that it made my uterine lining thin which I feel contributed to my miscarriage of course this is just my feeling and is not confirmed. Collie when I read your post I thought that I definitely need to look into soy.Twinkes I'm sure today is bittersweet having AF arrive. Another chance LOTS:dust:LOTS


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry to hear you didn't get your bfp twinkie! I'm hoping to be joining you ladies for the month of november. I go to the doctor today to try to get the all clear to ttc. I'm hoping everything will be fine and we can. Since I'm pretty confident I already ovulated this month my DH agreed to put the condoms away :) not that i wouldnt mind if it happened this month still but I'm pretty sure my window is done. 

I'll let you girls know how today goes..keep your FXd for me :)


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> PS I did mean AF witch and didn't just call your MIL a bitchy witch :rofl: Although if she is anything like my MIL then that could be a good descripton of her too.... :p

LOL, I didn't read it that way at first, but yeah I think it would fit! Me and DH always fight when she is in town, so this could be some interesting BDing this month! We have already had an argument about her and she isn't even here yet. She is coming in town because my SIL had her baby, but her flight doesn't get in until 11:30 pm and my DH has to go get her from the airport! And it is a Monday night so he has to work the next day! I asked why my SIL isn't going to get her since she is on maternity leave still and he said that then should would have to take the baby with her. I asked why she doesn't just leave the baby with her husband, oh because she doesn't trust her husband to keep the baby by himself (hello this isn't your first child it's your third, I am pretty sure he can handle a couple hours). So I asked why my BIL isn't picking her up. I don't see why DH has to be the taxi service for his Mom so she can go be a personal nanny for his sister, especially at 11:30 on a weeknight! I am probably making too big of a deal out of this because I still harbor some resentment toward the lady, but I hold grudges and I am not letting mine go!


----------



## keepthefaithx

good mornin!

anyone in there 2ww??


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh Twinks i definetly know how u feel. But my beef isnt with my MIL of FIL but with my SIL. Seriously i've been with my husband for 8 and a half years and she has been nuttin but trouble the whole damn time.

We met when we were 16 and have been together since. Well about 6 months into our relationship she actualy outfront told me that i stole her brother from her and i was nuttin but trouble..ya i was soooooo shocked it's not funny. Since then she mad sure to make as many problems as possible until about 2 years ago my bf outfront told her that enough was enough and if she didnt smarten up he just wouldnt talk to her anymore. Well she chilled out and became nice and everything but i dunno....i remember all the shit she did so i dont buy it.

How is everybody today? It'sa gorgeous sunny day here so that has to count for something right?

Collie i'm glad it wasnt too unberable to go back. Here's to hoping time will fly by and next thing u know u'll be able to take some good old maternity leave hiihiii.

JBK it's just possible u didnt O yet. But sweety i gotta tell ya step away from the O tests taking 3 a day can seriously give u weird results cuz of the diluted pee. Ur best bet is to take only 1 a day and in the pm that way it will detect ur lh surge and you'll know better. Plus it will also save u alot of ummmmm.....unpleasant state of mind wonderings?? Ur tirying yourself out and u dont want that added stress.

Confused we'll be super duper glad to have u abord!! Here'S to hoping u can get that groove on in no time!!

Aiight it's now officialy weekend over so new topic time!! Is anybody pissy that i give the topics? I ask cuz i dont want anybody to nag and be like we'll pfffff she aint the topic day queen so ya...LOL i know u guys arent whinny so i'm not really worried.

(This is a hitting home topic cuz i actualy see this every day) What is the first thing that pops into your mind when you see somebody walking aroud with their thongs totaly visualy peeking out? Do u think it's deliberate?? I sure as hell do i actualy see women do that every damn day here at work..i'm like wtf no shame much????!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

its deliberate bc when i was 14 me and my friends used to do it..lol

pretty much everyone did it was the "cool" thing to do..HAHHAHAH


----------



## Twinkie210

It is deliberate, I don't see the appeal. If I were a dude and saw a girl walking by with her butt floss showing, I would think it would take the mystery out of it. Plus who would want their girlfriend to have her undies on display for everyone else to see?

I kind of get girls showing their sexy undies, its not for me, but at least they are kind of cute and I can understand it. What I don't get is the baggy pants where 3/4 of the boxer shorts are sticking out. I mean what is the point of even wearing pants if you are going to wear them lower than your underwear? Buy a belt!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its soooo unattractive, and half the girls that do it shouldnt lol

well no1 should anyway lol its gross!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ooo i hate that boxers hanging out thing....like we used to do this when we were kids tho lol

the girls w thongs and belly shirts, and boys w the asses hanging out-

its "the style" hahahhah they will learn!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

It's just ewwwwwy for me all around. I do not and have not found a guy with his pants around his knees in public with his boxers hanging out sexy. I mean wtf??? How is that hot???

As for the women well i am kinda clueless on that one too. Do men actualy like that??? Maybe i'm weird but it's more skanky then uber turn on...i find...


----------



## keepthefaithx

its so skanky looking lol

i mean im sure there are many guys that like it tho...YUCK!


----------



## Twinkie210

Maybe they like it because they are actually too lazy to actually mentally undress the girl, you already know what's under there ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Ya but the damn prob is that i dont want to mentally undress the girl so seeing her itty bittys hanging out freak the hell outta me.


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm not saying I like to see it either! Just trying to answer from a guy's perspective... Oh that is scary!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hell yea i agree! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> Maybe they like it because they are actually too lazy to actually mentally undress the girl, you already know what's under there ;)

good point...lol


----------



## confusedprego

doctor's appointment went well so as soon as AF is here, we're officially trying and since I most likely already ovulated this month I'm just going to consider it that we're trying now! yay :)

And I remember when the "fashion" was to have your jeans so low that every time you sat down your butt would practically pop out! I always carried around a sweatshirt so I could wrap it around my waist when I sat down in high school, but there were TOO many girls that just didn't care!! I don't know if it's because I'm getting older and picking better pants or if that fad is out, but I hope it's gone!


----------



## confusedprego

doctor's appointment went well so as soon as AF is here, we're officially trying and since I most likely already ovulated this month I'm just going to consider it that we're trying now! yay :)

And I remember when the "fashion" was to have your jeans so low that every time you sat down your butt would practically pop out! I always carried around a sweatshirt so I could wrap it around my waist when I sat down in high school, but there were TOO many girls that just didn't care!! I don't know if it's because I'm getting older and picking better pants or if that fad is out, but I hope it's gone!


----------



## jkb11

I agree with you girls:thumbup: Majority of the time it is the very girls who shouldn't even be wearing them but from all the people I know that make it a point to have them seen it is the girls that have such a need for attention.

And in response to my OCD yes I confess I know 3x a day is too much testing lol. I NEED HELP!!!!:wacko: HA HA


----------



## justhoping92

Oh the notorious thong showing...my SIL is famous for this one! I don't get why they don't care..I am pretty sure they can feel the breeze going through...:haha: just sayin. 

Well took a hpt today and BFN...:nope:...so back to square 1 for me. I will start provera next week if AF doesn't show her face soon...and then a round of clomid since I have PCOS. Oh man time for more testing..my dr did a lot last time, I guess I shouldn't complain..she pays close attention to everything.


----------



## keepthefaithx

like very LOW rise jeans and a thong..OMG LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning PUPO girls! How's everyone feeling today? 

Sorry I was MIA yesterday, rough day back at work after a long weekend & horrible night of headache & naseau?!!! Like WTF!!!!!! Anyways thankfully better this morning!

Collie so happy to read that you made it back to work ok :thumbup: Must have been super hard sweetie! How you feeling back a few days now?


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyyyy!

pretty good.. anxious..but good...testing a week from today!!!!!!

how about you??


----------



## Twinkie210

CD 3... These days seem to drag on. But I am focusing my attention on preparing for my Dr. appt. I have all but one of my charts printed and ready to go and a list of reasons why I think that I need blood tests. I was talking to one of the girls I work with about fertility testing and it makes me feel better that she agrees with me that my Dr. should do some tests. Here and her husband struggled with infertility for 7 years, they did clomid, IUI, and IVF and none of it worked, but got pregnant naturally while they were saving up for adoption, so I guess you never know what will happen!

FX'd for all of you in your TWW! I think we need a couple BFPs to inspire us all!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey everybody!

I was in training all morning at work so just back at my desk now. I'm pretty much lost i guess. I figured i had my first offical day of AF on monday, had enough bleeding that i put a tampon just in case and then by monday night nuttin. Nuttin yesterday had a bit of action last night and then had a bit of brownish leakage..same today so i'm like WTF??!! I'm basicly day for my predicted first day of AF tomorrow but i'm like damnit just start already. Is it normal that ur 2nd period after mc is all wonky?? Did that happen to you??

How is everyone's hump day (wednesday) going so far?

Keepthefaith i missed you bunches sweety!!! First day we havent talked LOLOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey love

sucks you didnt get af yet wtf like annoyinggggggggg

hopefully tmaro then you can start the process again!

Xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

so guess what a girl at my job said to me.

there was a women in her 80's that came in with a women in her 50's..it was her daughter and she was handicapped and had a lot of problems. 

so i went up to the girl i work with i was like oh is that her daughter? shes like --

"yeah, see you should be thankful. that could have been like how your life would have been"

are you FCKING KIDDING ME? like who says that

like shes implying my kid would have been like mentally disabled and had all these issues bc i miscarried.

like shes god and knows my situation. like people are so rude and stupid!

like i hate everyone dude!


----------



## jessy1101

WTF she said that to you???? She derserves a goddamn good slap upside the head. It's just like some1 i know that once told me she couldnt get pregnant cuz god was punishing her i was like wait wait r u saying i miscarried because god wanted to punish me???? She was like ohhhh no no it's not at all the same thing....uh...huh...

Seriously sometimes people just dont think about what they say. And if they do and say it anywais then they are dumbasses.


----------



## keepthefaithx

theres this one girl at my job i have known for YEARS like hm 8...


she was on medical leave when i miscarried, but she knew i had one-

the day she returned (this passed monday) i went up to her and hugged her and was like hey how are you, hope your feeling better and blah blah.


she didnt ONCE mention my miscarriage a simply how are you im sorry for your loss

NOTHING

like honestly thats bullshit to me.


your supposed to be my friend you dont say shit to me..

OMG I HATE EVERYONE

the only thing she said to me is..

"are you able to lift the charts to bring them up front"

so im like uh yea, im not pregnant anymore......and gave her a look and nothing..like i cant-

fking ahole omg i hate everyone lol

sorry for the rant im just so sick of ignorant moronic people all around me.


----------



## jessy1101

Dont let it get to you. It's times like that that let u realise who ur real friends are u know?

There are inconsiderate people everywhere. Lots of them are stuck up biatches.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea no f them ..lol


its just annoying how ignorant people are.


Anyways lol

jessy any new af news????


----------



## jessy1101

Nuttin yet a bit of brown goo this morning and that's it. As of now there is absolutly nuttin.

Seriously u cant rely on any of ur symptoms sometimes cuz it seems soooo positive and poof stoopid old AF instead...i havent gotten it yet tho why??? Stoopid vagina and uterus...can i magicly beam a baby inside there??


----------



## confusedprego

I had a friend of mine tell me this weekend she had considered aborting her baby when she found out she was pregnant. Her baby is now 6 months. I say take that to the grave or at the VERY least dont say it to a girl that lost a very wanted and loved baby two months ago. 

That's my rant for the day  people can suck!


----------



## keepthefaithx

that would be just wonderful!

lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- sorry AF is teasing you! Mine has been really light the past two days, but I had a big temp drop today, so I think my progesterone is dropping more, so I think AF is gonna start full force soon.

keepthefaith... I can't believe that lady said that to you! Even if you baby would have been handicapped, you still would have loved it and still wanted it! How in the world does that even make it better that you MC'd? And I can't believe your friend didn't say anything! That is so rude. Well forget about them girl, they aren't worth the aggrevation!


----------



## keepthefaithx

right??? omg ppl are just stupid lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

confusedprego said:


> i had a friend of mine tell me this weekend she had considered aborting her baby when she found out she was pregnant. Her baby is now 6 months. I say take that to the grave or at the very least dont say it to a girl that lost a very wanted and loved baby two months ago.
> 
> That's my rant for the day :p people can suck!



omgg no way???!


----------



## collie_crazy

:wave: Did you all miss me... or did you not even notice I was gone :rofl: 

Had such a busy day today! Had my first appointment with my babyloss clinical psychologist. I was dreading it - like worrying that I wouldn't know what to say to her! But she was really nice and I felt really at ease. I have another appointment in 3 weeks and she wants to see me right up till my due date :) 

Aww thanks Lisette :hugs: I was actually only in the couple of hours on Monday - we work 3 days on 2 off and that was the last of my scheduled 3 on - so I was off Tues & Wed :D Back tomorrow though for 3 on :( I was looking at my record though and over the last 6 months I have only been in work 5 weeks! I feel like I have forgotten everything. I'm sure it will get easier.

Hehe Jessy whats this hump day thing about? Its not the first time I've seen someone talk about hump day today... but I've never heard of it before! Sorry you're being messed around with bleeding / not bleeding / maybe bleeding - its rubbish! I hope your body sorts itself out and gets you PREGGERS asap! Have you tested again?? 

keepthefaith - I dont know how you managed to restrain yourself from smacking her! I swear if someone had same that to me I would have been arrested for assault! I remember my OH coming home from his doctors appt. a week after we lost Emily - and telling me his doctor had said to him 'Well maybe losing her was for the best - its no life for a kid' my OH had to practically tie my down to stop me racing around there and ripping his head off! How dare he and how dare she make those assumptions! How do they know what kind of lives our babies would have had!? And even if the did have problems that doesnt mean we wouldnt have loved them all the same! AHHHHHHH *RANT*

Did we have a question today or did I miss it? :dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> :wave: Did you all miss me... or did you not even notice I was gone :rofl:
> 
> Had such a busy day today! Had my first appointment with my babyloss clinical psychologist. I was dreading it - like worrying that I wouldn't know what to say to her! But she was really nice and I felt really at ease. I have another appointment in 3 weeks and she wants to see me right up till my due date :)
> 
> Aww thanks Lisette :hugs: I was actually only in the couple of hours on Monday - we work 3 days on 2 off and that was the last of my scheduled 3 on - so I was off Tues & Wed :D Back tomorrow though for 3 on :( I was looking at my record though and over the last 6 months I have only been in work 5 weeks! I feel like I have forgotten everything. I'm sure it will get easier.
> 
> Hehe Jessy whats this hump day thing about? Its not the first time I've seen someone talk about hump day today... but I've never heard of it before! Sorry you're being messed around with bleeding / not bleeding / maybe bleeding - its rubbish! I hope your body sorts itself out and gets you PREGGERS asap! Have you tested again??
> 
> keepthefaith - I dont know how you managed to restrain yourself from smacking her! I swear if someone had same that to me I would have been arrested for assault! I remember my OH coming home from his doctors appt. a week after we lost Emily - and telling me his doctor had said to him 'Well maybe losing her was for the best - its no life for a kid' my OH had to practically tie my down to stop me racing around there and ripping his head off! How dare he and how dare she make those assumptions! How do they know what kind of lives our babies would have had!? And even if the did have problems that doesnt mean we wouldnt have loved them all the same! AHHHHHHH *RANT*
> 
> Did we have a question today or did I miss it? :dohh:

OK, I know the ? wasn't directed at me, but Wednesday is referred to as "hump day" because it is in the middle of the week (like you are over the hump and the rest of the week is down hill from here?) I didn't realize that it wasn't used everywhere. Well this week Wed isn't really my "hump" day anyway, cause this is my friday off (I only work everyother friday) so after tomorrow... my weekend starts!:happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Right collie. I hate people lol I don't think we had a question today... Jess usually thinks of funny ones but she was busy today lolo xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ok I wanna post a question..lol who hates the new layout of bnb .. I DO!!!!!


----------



## justwaiting

I can't believe some of the things people say or don't say. AlthoughI would prefer them say nothing, as I know they feel sorry for me and are just at a loss for words.
there should be rules for what not to say.
I'm gonna start a list
-It happened for a reason
- There was obviously something wrong with the baby
- it just wasn't your time
-"I know" it will be ok next time
- You know when ur period is extra heavy and you think to yourself maybe I miscarried, coz it's kinda the same (um no it's not)
- Are you sure you were even ready for a baby
- Your young it'll happen
- We assume it's your fault because after dh does his thing it's up to you to keep the baby alive (um ok, 50% of infertility and baby loss is man related, 50% of DNA idiots)
- You fall pregnant so easily, why can't u keep them
- I especially love the concern and sympathy from a long time friend who has aborted 2(that I know of) babies in the last few years
- I'll be your surrogate (don't count me out just yet)
- just stop thinking about it, it'll happen
- Take a holiday, it'll happen
- Stop trying so hard, then it will happen
- Have u tried this ..............
- My 16/30/40yr old sister/aunt/cousin/friend is pregnant, she doesn't want it/wasn't trying etc.

Thats all I can think of right now but feel free to add.

jessie - Have you done a hpt? It's confusing when pg/af symptoms can mimic each other. and yes every af I have had in the past 6 months has been different. I spotted for days before af actually showed up, it's been brown for several days then turned red, bled for 4-6 days, 2 days after af stopped lost a little more blood and a clot, af came early 4 days this month or late. I don't think our bodies are ever the same and whether they ever sort themselves out.

AFM - cd13 had third bw for ovulation tracking today, hoping to be told I'm ovulating or about to, if I am I will be told to dtd tonight and tomorrow morning, It feels very romantic that a lady on the phone will tell me to shag my hubby at a certain time!!!! I feel like I'm oing pinching pains on the left side, I only seem to feel o on the left side.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Keepthefaith - I DO I DO :haha: Mainly annoying cuz there are all these damm baby ad's starring me in the face unexpectadly :growlmad: Awesome that you are a week from testing! Hooray for that girl! How ya feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Collie - Sending you lots & lots of :hugs: - I read your journal from time to time and you describe the raw emotions so well! My heart goes out to you hun and I know all us ladies all really "get it"....my bff actually said something today which didn't annoy the hell out of me! Shocker!!!! She said it's normal to be mad...you're not mad at others for being happy you just wanna scream....YEAH....I WAS HAPPY TOO 3WEEKS AGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wish I knew what exactly people could say to make it better...I wish there was something I could do for myself even to make it better....besides ofcourse going on a massive drinking bindge to finally feel numb for a while but then I think Oh God nooo cuz we're not being careful right now so you never know plus I'd probably be sick before getting to a numb state :dohh:

Twinkie & Jess - sorry to hear about the witch playing games with ya'll and threatening to be here soon! Even worse when you don't know if she's passed or not?!? Like seriously do we need one more annoying thing to deal with! REALLY?!?!

I have no clue where I am...infact I was all kinds of naseaous last night mixed with a headache and I had no clue why...for a moment I thought could it be? Maybe it's just the witch on her way but isin't that too early now? Who's knows!!! I stopped bleeding and we starting BD'ing Oct.1...any ideas ladies? Oh and my skin is a freakin mess...all the way down to my chest!!!! Very attractive I must say! :haha:

Confusedprego - I am at a loss for words! I can't believe your friend actually said that out loud TO YOU of all people! What a sad thing and she has a precious baby! Seriously some people should'nt be allowed to speak. PERIOD! WOW! That's all I can say!

justwaiting - Thank you for starting the list...I swear I've heard them all...more than half today even!!!! :growlmad: Like you say...people mean well...they feel bad for us but some of the stuff is just not helpful! On the contrary! I've been fumming mad and reduced to tears more than once at work today and I hope and pray I can find the inner strength to block people out real soon! Hope you catch your eggy girl :thumbup: And thanks for posting your experiences with your body and how its normal that it'll just do whatever the heck it feels like for a few cycles! Mind you I hate not being able to predict anything at this point but I'll just lump that in with the general feeling of loss of control over my life! lol

To all you lovely ladies :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: & better days tmmr!:flower:


----------



## jkb11

I have a couple that really got to me.....I was told
-Just brush your shoulders off and keep trying:shrug: 
-I'll tell you what you need to do, Just go on vacation and get totally wasted and you will totally be knocked up.:shrug: 
OHHH PEOPLE, COME ON!

Jessy my heart goes out to ya! I know that's frustrating. Why can't it just be black and white?????


----------



## confusedprego

I have a question for you ladies..

We are going to officially being trying next cycle (my chart is below -AF should be here soon). I am the matron of honor in my friends wedding at the end of October next year. If we get pregnant fast again then ill be due in July or august but if it takes a few months should we hold off a month or two to make sure I don't have my due date around their wedding day? DH is also in the wedding. 

DH says its their problem and if we want a baby then that's the answer which I agree with its just that I'm the only girl in the wedding bc the bride doesn't have many gfs. There are 6 or 7 groomsmen..I would feel awful if she was by herself on her wedding day..

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## Twinkie210

justwaiting said:


> I can't believe some of the things people say or don't say. AlthoughI would prefer them say nothing, as I know they feel sorry for me and are just at a loss for words.
> there should be rules for what not to say.
> I'm gonna start a list
> -It happened for a reason
> - There was obviously something wrong with the baby
> - it just wasn't your time
> -"I know" it will be ok next time
> - You know when ur period is extra heavy and you think to yourself maybe I miscarried, coz it's kinda the same (um no it's not)
> - Are you sure you were even ready for a baby
> - Your young it'll happen
> - We assume it's your fault because after dh does his thing it's up to you to keep the baby alive (um ok, 50% of infertility and baby loss is man related, 50% of DNA idiots)
> - You fall pregnant so easily, why can't u keep them
> - I especially love the concern and sympathy from a long time friend who has aborted 2(that I know of) babies in the last few years
> - I'll be your surrogate (don't count me out just yet)
> - just stop thinking about it, it'll happen
> - Take a holiday, it'll happen
> - Stop trying so hard, then it will happen
> - Have u tried this ..............
> - My 16/30/40yr old sister/aunt/cousin/friend is pregnant, she doesn't want it/wasn't trying etc.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Here are a couple more to add:
> -It's OK, you can try again
> -Remember God has a Plan
> -I am sure God will give you a healthy baby when the time is right.


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> I have a question for you ladies..
> 
> We are going to officially being trying next cycle (my chart is below -AF should be here soon). I am the matron of honor in my friends wedding at the end of October next year. If we get pregnant fast again then ill be due in July or august but if it takes a few months should we hold off a month or two to make sure I don't have my due date around their wedding day? DH is also in the wedding.
> 
> DH says its their problem and if we want a baby then that's the answer which I agree with its just that I'm the only girl in the wedding bc the bride doesn't have many gfs. There are 6 or 7 groomsmen..I would feel awful if she was by herself on her wedding day..
> 
> Thanks ladies :)

I think only you and DH can decide that. 
I personally don't think I would try to plan my baby around a wedding, but if you are worried you could take a month off if the due date would be around the wedding. I have been trying for 9 months for a healthy baby and if that happened to be the month, then I wouldn't want to miss my chance you know?

I really think you friend would understand though. But hopefully you get pregnant again quickly and you won't have to choose!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK ladies, I wanted to share the dream I had last night. It is really weird because I NEVER have dreams. I was in the hospital visiting my babies, I had 4! 2 boys and 2 girls. I remember in my dream holding a little boy who was named Owen and he had so much hair. I remember saying I have to go visit your sisters, who were named Lacie and Lena. I don't remember seeing the other one in my dream. Isn't this strange?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinkie - crazy cool dream girl :happydance: And you NEVER dream? I always have messed up intense dreams and when I was PG even more so! How ya feeling today? AF show or are we still in it?

Confusedprego - I agree with Twinkie, as much as I love my bff and would not want to leave her on her wedding day I couldn't bare the thought of missing my cycle and then it taking another how ever many to concieve....my bff is actually getting married June 2nd and with my first PG I would have been due right at the end of April so having a newborn and worrying how she'd take it since she was having an elegant reception a few hours from home...adults only....:shrug: Let me assure you...I was more than happy to figure something out!


----------



## keepthefaithx

confusedprego-

i see what u you mean..but i wouldnt plan a baby around a wedding, this is your dream...to be a mom, and whatever is is...if god forbid you cant go to a wedding im sure you best friends would understand, i dont care if i was planning a trip around the world to see all my favorite places...i wud just bd bd bd and whenever i get a baby thats when god wants me to have it!


i would just bd and when its meant to be its meant to be and im sure youre friend will understand!!

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hot topic of the day ladies if you like it?! 

What tv show/movie's eye candy....eerrrmmmm...."helps" when you're feeling down? My latest fix has been Strike back...plays on HBO Canada right now. Check out two of the hotties :winkwink:

https://www.imdb.com/media/rm2852043776/nm0822982


----------



## keepthefaithx

OT 

i had a dream lastnight that someone was following me around my work parking lot and trying to kill me.

he grabbed my arm in the dream and i woke up and i like felt my arm and looked at it. and was like omg...hahha

so crazy!


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Twinkie - crazy cool dream girl :happydance: And you NEVER dream? I always have messed up intense dreams and when I was PG even more so! How ya feeling today? AF show or are we still in it?
> 
> Confusedprego - I agree with Twinkie, as much as I love my bff and would not want to leave her on her wedding day I couldn't bare the thought of missing my cycle and then it taking another how ever many to concieve....my bff is actually getting married June 2nd and with my first PG I would have been due right at the end of April so having a newborn and worrying how she'd take it since she was having an elegant reception a few hours from home...adults only....:shrug: Let me assure you...I was more than happy to figure something out!

I wish mine was from pregnancy, but AF has been here for 4 days now (at first she was kind of light, so secretly I was hoping I still had a chance, but there is no question now LOL) Maybe the reason I didn't see the 4th baby is that it was the one I lost... it was kind of symbolic, like I am never going to meet that baby. But I would be excited to have 3 more... especially if they really are 2 girls and a boy!


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Hot topic of the day ladies if you like it?!
> 
> What tv show/movie's eye candy....eerrrmmmm...."helps" when you're feeling down? My latest fix has been Strike back...plays on HBO Canada right now. Check out two of the hotties :winkwink:
> 
> https://www.imdb.com/media/rm2852043776/nm0822982

Oooo I wish I could see that show. They are hot!

I watch Grey's Anatomy (mmm Dr. Avery is the hottest) and I love police shows (there is something sexy about a police officer with a gun hehe). I watch Law&Order SVU, Criminal Minds, and Blue Bloods (all of which have sexy law enforcement/FBI on them!)


----------



## jessy1101

Ok i'm going to try and catch up as much as i can with all the new posts that have been in for under 12 hours!?! On a side note i still cant believe how many women that have joined this thread and post everyday u guys are the ABSOLUTE best!

Collie sweety how dare u think we didnt notice u werent here!?? For shame!! I'm glad everything is going good and ditto for back to work. It sucks and it's hard but damnit ur a tuff lil cookie so i'm not worried.

Keepin as a response to yesterday's question i freakin hate the new layout!! It seems to be embelished even more every damn day and it's a biatch to go on with my iphone now...stoopid wacked out advertissements and etc. grrrrr

Justwaiting people usualy think they are doing good by saying stuff like that! It's like ok i'm giving her good advice and she'll be greatfull!! Ummm ya nopeeeeee. I dont feel like it's a goddamn bandaid and riping it off one shot makes me feel ohhh sooo much better pffff. But what can u do some women have uberly fertile vaginas and think that sharing their not wanted wisdom makes us feel enlightened. It's crap but woopey f*cking doo eh? Nuttin can change it so whatever. AF is being a biatch this month once again only brown goo. Can i maybe use a hoover up there and see if it comes down faster?? Could work...food for thought...interesting developpement...

Lizzy (Newbielisette i'm calling u that from now on i love that nickname so yuppp u have been rebabthised :happydance::happydance:Dont let ******** people get u down the easiest way to block them out is to remind ur self that those people probably have smelly vadge probs and it's the only way they can make themselves feel bettaaa i actualy feel bad for them heeeheeeeee :haha::haha:

Jkb11 as if life would ever be that easy huh? It's just like my theory of sticky a hoover up my pinkness to try and get AF to start sooner aint nevaa going happen :nope:

Confused i think ur a very wonderfull person to even consider holding off cuz of ur friends wedding but sweety this is your life and i dont think you should put yourself threw this cuz if it's meant to happen this month it will. You deserve to be happy just like ur bff will be extremely thrilled for u!! If she cant understand it then that's her prob but dont EVER put your life on hold for somebody else u deserve it too much to waste a chance!

Twinks u should stop taking a swigg of the bottle before bedtime hon LOL JUST KIDDING seriously tho that is a freaky dream!! 3 kids tho could def b a premonition u never know!


----------



## jessy1101

Lizzy to answer your question i am obssessed with the Vampire diaries cuz of all the hotness that makes it drool worthy. Naturaly i am overly obssessed with Ian Somehalder https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1405406/ SWOON! Just looking at that pic makes me drool 'sigh'..

So i would never leave marc for him ever EVER but...it would still brake my heart telling him no. I'd do it without hesitation saying no and all that..but there would be a teeny weeny tear rolling down LOLOLOLO.

And of course True blood rocks! The books are better but the men are gorgeous! Especially Alexander Skarsgård mmhmmmm brake me off a piece of that man candy too mmhmmm...

Ya dont think i'll be able to work now for the rest of the day...daydreaming is too good to pass up LOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

I am keeping my dreams secret from DH though... if I told him I saw three babies in my dream, he would probably go sterilize himself! He only wants one more... I am open to the possibility of more though...hehe


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy :wave: Hey girl!!! How ya feeling? Thanks for the rebatising but i gotta break your heart and tell ya I hate that nickname hun :nope: Traumatized growing up! Can i get a sexy stripper name instead maybe :haha:

Twinks I like your suggestions, I may have to get H to watch more of those cop shows you mentioned...pvr has been running low on good stuff lately :blush: Sorry I don't know but do you already have a LO? H is the same as yours...I would love to have multiples and he's like...lets start with one at a time! pppffftttt! WIMP! LOL

Keepthefaith - That's a pretty wicked dream too girl! I've had similar ones so I get the happiness to still have your arm in tact! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL u prefer a sexy stripper name?? LOLOL ok i'll come up with something that sounds good and not crude...


----------



## NewbieLisette

I trust you girl :winkwink: Maybe I'll start a trend & we can all get new sexy names! LOL


----------



## jkb11

my dreamy was heath ledger, now I likey the guy from the show bones. yum! lol....


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> my dreamy was heath ledger, now I likey the guy from the show bones. yum! lol....

Oh I love hime too (see I have a thing for law enforcement ;) don't tell DH though 'cause my ex is a cop and DH might start thinkin' things!)


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Twinks I like your suggestions, I may have to get H to watch more of those cop shows you mentioned...pvr has been running low on good stuff lately :blush: Sorry I don't know but do you already have a LO? H is the same as yours...I would love to have multiples and he's like...lets start with one at a time! pppffftttt! WIMP! LOL

My DH won't watch the cop shows with me... I don't know why. There was one on last year that got cancelled, he watched that with me, but that was it! I thought guys like action and guns!

Yup, I have a son who is 8, so DH is happy he got his boy. While he wants one more, I think he wouldn't be that upset if it didn't happen :( I am a twin myself, so I am not that afraid of multiples (although paying for all the stuff would be shocking!)


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol same here Twinkie! Double the expenses but since we don't have any yet this way we'd be done...well as long as I got my girl :winkwink:

Super cool that you have a DS who's 8 already! My brother and I have a 9year age diffrence and I love him to bits! Almost like a second mommy for a while but we're getting closer now that we're older :flower:

On a more yucky note can some please explain to my what the heck this brown goo is mixed in with a lot of EWCM? I normally can't even tell when I have EW or W CM at all and now.....:blush:

TIA


----------



## jessy1101

Join the club i'm getting the exact same thing. But i noticed i've had it 2 days in a row when i go pee after BDing. That's it nuttin for the rest of the day weird eh?

I swear this is the weirdest cycle i've ever had. I'm getting lots of cramps and pressures for almost what 4 days now?? But no damn period grrrrrrrrrrrr...if i dont have it by at least sunday then i dunnoo....something is wonky somewhere right?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sooo weird! You would think this would happen after Bding as you say....for me earlier in the day and evening yesterday but absolutely nottin after BD :shrug: Now again today....after lunch!!!! LIKE WTF!!!!! 

Did you bleed at all Jessy or just spotting/brown goo? Have you taken any more HPT's? I got my 10+2free strips yesterday with my pre-seed and I was like .... ooohhhh yeahhh baby...here we go :thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

Well it's been the weirdest 4 days like i was saying. On monday morning i had a teeny bit of blood so i was like huh ok AF is early whatever. Used a tampon and by afternoon there was nuttin on it. Then a bit later i started having really big cramps at the bottom of my tummy but no bleeding. Nuttin whatsoever on tuesday. Wednesday brown goo after bding and exact same thing this morning brown goo after bding. But there is nuttin else coming out and i'm cramping up a bit moer then normal period cramps but once again NO DAMN AF!%$//?%% I was due to start getting it today and nuttin...my fertility signature went to cd1 by itself i didnt change it to that so it's not freakin cd1 at all...

Totaly lost on this one girls...totaly lost..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Join the club i'm getting the exact same thing. But i noticed i've had it 2 days in a row when i go pee after BDing. That's it nuttin for the rest of the day weird eh?
> 
> I swear this is the weirdest cycle i've ever had. I'm getting lots of cramps and pressures for almost what 4 days now?? But no damn period grrrrrrrrrrrr...if i dont have it by at least sunday then i dunnoo....something is wonky somewhere right?

Have you tested again? I know it's a long shot, but you never know. AF was very light for me the first two days (just like a streak of brown on my tampons), but today she came full force! LOL I just want her to finish up. I hate that not only do you have to find out your aren't pregnant, but then you get AF, feel like crap, and I can't even get me some from my hubby! Waiting for her to leave so I can have some :sex:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Damm girl, I'm frustrated FOR YOU!!!!!! I was asking cuz I saw your sigi change too! WTF! I say keep BD'in & taking those HPT's girl :) Hey btw have you found any dollar stores ones in QC or ON like our American gals talk about?


----------



## jessy1101

There i changed the signature. This way it show's i'm not on CD1 damnit. The last test i took was at 9dpo and that was it. After that i got the wonky smear of bleeding so i figured ok AF starting early..and then nuttin..

And now this..and seriously i'm sore with stoopid backache and cramping but no damn bleeding. Seriously it's all just peachy...I guess maybe i should take another test just..i dunno see what it says..but i kinda figure AF is just around the corner..althought i've been feeling that way for 4 damn days now..

We dont have any awsome dollar stores like they do :( :( I guess u cant win em all eh?


----------



## NewbieLisette

I hear ya girl! Hey here's a cool canadian thing: if you haven't heard check out supperwokrs.ca...going this weekend! Very cool concept :)


----------



## jessy1101

Is the spelling right?? It doesnt open for meeeeee :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## NewbieLisette

I hear ya girl! Hey here's a cool canadian thing: if you haven't heard check out supperwokrs.ca...going this weekend! Very cool concept :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey Jess, I think she meant supperworks.ca We have something like this near us. I have never done it but one of my friends does and she says it is awesome!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks ladies for your feedback :) I think deep down in my heart i know I would kick myself if we took time off to try to make sure I wasn't delivering at the wedding but I feel like I could still think I'm safe the next month and deliver early so what's meant to be probably is meant to be. It's just so hard for me bc I feel like she has no one...we're not even very good friends. I only net her bc DH is so close with her future DH. She has no other gfs so I'm it. I know I would never want someone to change their plans for children for my wedding but I also had other girls to rely on. I'm too soft lol 

Sorry your AFs aren't cooperating! Hopefully they'll go away soon and mine will come and we can all be pupo again! Although Jess i think you should take a test!


----------



## keepthefaithx

confused
:)

everything will work out hun!


----------



## jkb11

I agree. Jessy you should do a test just to see:dust:


----------



## jessy1101

Yay good news got my normal AF tonight!! Im glad since it was the actual day i was supose to get it. A bit wonky but whatever lolol bring on the next o date!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh awesome news Jess!!!


----------



## justwaiting

soory af showed up jess but on to a new cycle and another chance to get that forever baby.

I should ovulate today or tomorrow been having pains and excm for a day or so and my ultrasound showed a nice big follicle on my left ovary 22mm so should be bding my heart out for the next day or so.


----------



## collie_crazy

Sorry the witch got you Jess - but enjoy her whilst she's here because I am sure it will be the last time you see her for at least 9 months!! :headspin: 

Yay for nearing O justwaiting! Get :sex: girl!! 

I am on CD6 and it looks like the witch has left me! So excited. I'm thinking about trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle! Not sure if OH will be too excited about that though :haha: Might not tell him - just pounce on him nightly instead! I think you basically DTD every other day once AF finishes and then every day once you get a positive OPK :happydance::happydance: 

Oh and is it wrong that I've already looked at a due date calculator? :dohh: And if we conceive this cycle I will be due like the week before a wedding I really dont want to have to go to (its honestly turned into the wedding from hell with a hideous bridezilla!) I am so mean :haha: But it will also be nearing a year to the date we lost Emily - so that would be nice to have our little Rainbow and her little brother / sister. 

How are we today girls? Looking forward to the weekend? 

Can I pick todays Question!? 

*What do we all think of psychics? And have you ever tried one?*


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Sorry the witch got you Jess - but enjoy her whilst she's here because I am sure it will be the last time you see her for at least 9 months!! :headspin:
> 
> Yay for nearing O justwaiting! Get :sex: girl!!
> 
> I am on CD6 and it looks like the witch has left me! So excited. I'm thinking about trying the Sperm Meets Egg Plan this cycle! Not sure if OH will be too excited about that though :haha: Might not tell him - just pounce on him nightly instead! I think you basically DTD every other day once AF finishes and then every day once you get a positive OPK :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh and is it wrong that I've already looked at a due date calculator? :dohh: And if we conceive this cycle I will be due like the week before a wedding I really dont want to have to go to (its honestly turned into the wedding from hell with a hideous bridezilla!) I am so mean :haha: But it will also be nearing a year to the date we lost Emily - so that would be nice to have our little Rainbow and her little brother / sister.
> 
> How are we today girls? Looking forward to the weekend?
> 
> Can I pick todays Question!?
> 
> *What do we all think of psychics? And have you ever tried one?*

Hey collie! Me and DH essentially did the SMEP, we DTD everyother day after AF left and then Everyday once I got a + OPK or EWCM, the only day we missed was the day after O, but I don't think that day made a difference. I felt like the "schedule" gave us a better chance of catching the egg, so we are going to do it again. It just sucks that I don't O until CD 21 or so, so DH gets kind of tired of BDing everyother day, but he can just suck it up! Hehe

I don't think it is bad that you looked at a due date calculator, I always figure out my due date when AF arrives (just in case we are successful!). Mine would be July 17th (or so). I was taught to go by your LMP, count back 3 months and add a week, so I don't even have to go to a due date calculator! (But I still do occasionally to see what the exact date they give me is!)

I have never tried a psychic. I think it would be fun, but at the same time if she would tell me that it is going to take 2 years for me to concieve, I dont' want to know that!


----------



## keepthefaithx

HEY ALL

how are you today???

i am 4dpo today woke up officially w a cold and im exausted.

waaaaaaaaaa


----------



## collie_crazy

Hi Twinks :wave: Yeah I think the due date calculator gave me July 14th so pretty close to your workings :) A wee summer baby - how cute! 

Well at the end of August I got 3 psychic readings done from the people that others had mentioned on BnB - Panrosa, Mesina, and Anne Marie. They were all under like £5 from eBay and I done it completely for fun - I mean how can they get it right over a computer only knowing your name, right? But I thought it would be fun to compare them. And I was bored LOL. This is what they said. 

Panrosa predicted conceive in October with a June delivery - baby boy :baby:
Mesina predicted conceive in late October with a late June delivery - baby boy :baby:
Anne Marie predicted conceive or get BFP in November with a baby boy! :baby: 

Mesina's reading hit me very hard because she touched on things that I didnt expect. It kinda made me think twice about my skepticism. She said that whilst she felt no 'bad thoughts' about my next pregnancy she could see that it would be very tough both mentally and phsycially on me and that I would find myself very drained - more so than a normal typical pregnancy.

I was a bit shocked that all 3 readings were very similar and then I thought well maybe they just tell everyone they will conceive in the next cycle but from reading about others readings on here some have been told up to a year away etc. Who knows! I guess I will find out soon enough if they were right as they all predicted I should have a BFP by Nov!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Can we do a prediction thing in this group for everyone!

that will be fun!


----------



## confusedprego

wow Collie, I have my doubts about psychics but that's pretty amazing they were all so close to the same thing! Hopefully they're all right! :)


----------



## AEM1803

well ladies.. im confused!
my FF has changed.. and said that i didnt even ovulate :cry:
Im so confused! ahh I was 12 DPO before then it changed and said it was unlikely that it happened at all :cry:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aem thats weird!!

Hm...


----------



## confusedprego

AEM - was your temp this morning really off?? Can you put a link to your chart?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Justwaiting awesome news girl! Get that BD on 

Collie - sounds like you have a great plan ready to go! Soo happy to hear hun :thumbup: Great question of the day too! Its soo funny cuz I was just thinking about that yesterday! We are going to a restaurant tmmr night with friends we haven't been to in years but there used to be a phycic who worked there and read me twice about 6years ago! She was soo dead accurate it freaked me out then so I was curious to maybe try her now but I too fear if she told me it would take a long time or I'd have more losses or complications I'd be really badly affected so maybe its best I don't go see her :shrug:

AEM - Sorry to hear about the FF confusion! I hate when that happens! Hang in there, I found in the past it would change a few times till AF and then would regulate back to normal on my chart....better yet you'll get a BFP and none of the charting will be a thing 

Keepthefaith - Sorry to hear sweetie! Could be a good symptom!!! Get better soon hun! :flower:

Twinks - very cool about your EDD and missing that wedding! tee hee :haha: Thanks for doing the math for me! I like the idea of a summer baby!

Jessy how you girl feeling today?

I'm doing ok...cold and rainy here which sucks but its Friday and I'm really looking forward to the weekend to relax and re-cahrge with H :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Happy friday morning y'all!! How are my rockstar pupo girls doing today? Plans for the weekend? I'm celebrating my bday early (the real date is nov 1st) with some friends so that pretty nice! 

Justwaiting trust me i'm not sorry AF showed up i was sooo sick of the whole touch and go thinggy i had going on all damn week at least now it's official cd2 for moiiii. 

Ahhh Collie u think so?? I'd love to be finaly done with the whole buying of tampons for 9 months woooo. I'm supose to O give or take right before my bday so i couldnt think of a better gift huh? 

Actualy to answer today's question i went to a psychic in april and she actualy predicted straight on i'd get pregnant in the summer and more specificly june. Which naturaly was the month i got pregnant!! She was sooooo spot on for so many things it was crazy. Usualy i pretty much take or leave that kind of stuff but i dunno....i'm actualy debating with myself if i want to go back. I dont want to base everything that will happen on her answers but i definetly wouldnt mind so good news LOL. 

I've also already checked out my due date with the calculator so it's no biggie. It's kinda fun to be able to daydream about it so i dont see any harm in it u know?

Twinks DH has to just man up and take it LOLOLOL. Getting jumped on every night by ur wifey is hot so they have nuttin to complain about!! Anybody else find that it seems the tables have turned and now it s the men refusing us??? Uh huh...

Keepin it sux that ur sick honey. I was sooooooo stuffed and leaky last week i nuked myself with Benylin syrup for like 5 days. But i feel fantastic now so that s good! Even my period is a pleasant period. No cramping or anything hardly any bloating so at least that's nice u know?

AEM sometimes FF is just not ur friend LOLOLOLOL u gotta take some and leave some i think. 

NL (NewbieLisette) i'm actualy pretty peachy keen LOL. It's friday and it was really rainy this morning but the sun's out now so i'm happy. I have gigantic windows in my office and it's nice being able to look out and see eeverything when it is sunny ;) ;) How r u??


----------



## AEM1803

confusedprego said:


> AEM - was your temp this morning really off?? Can you put a link to your chart?

My Ovulation Chart 

any help trying to explain this to me will be much appreciated! haha


----------



## jessy1101

Hey 'poke poke' where is everyone??? I'm gonna put a bunny dance on cuz i'm bored :bunny::bunny:


----------



## confusedprego

Hmm..AEM I don't know about your chart. Maybe once you get your BFP or AF it will sort it out. It seems like your temps rose before it thought you ovulated before anyway. Do you usually O late?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! How's everyone Friday afternoon shaping up? I'm in countdown mode....2more to go before I'm OUTTA HERE! Been feeling really weird today...heartburn early in the morning :shrug: the headachy this afternoon and little brown goo again?!!! Besides that I'm ggggreeeaattttt! :thumbup:

What do you girls have planned this weekend?


----------



## jessy1101

My day has been going super duper good so far! I've been reading up on people getting psychic readings and who has been the best so far and decided to try one of the suggested people.

Collie i took ur advice on who was best and sent an email to Mesina! It was actualy pretty cheap and i only needed to use the 1 question soooooo...I'll definetly post what she says! Hopefully it's something really really good. Did u enjoy ur experience with her??


----------



## jennyanne83

I'm definitely joining this month! We're using the SMEP this cycle, and I got my smiley opk last night, and ov pain today with ewcm yesterday too! Really hoping this is our month- this is my 3rd cycle since mc at 9 weeks on 1st aug. Baby dust to all! X


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Jenny and welcome!! The women on here are the best ever! Just be warned we tend to be a teeeny bit crazy! Which during these sucky times is definetly a good thing! Plz feel free to contribute to our daily topics and suggest some of your own :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey that's awesome news Jessy, can't wait to hear girl! The phychic I was talking about used to work out of Three Amigos downtown Montreal if you've ever been? 

Welcome Jenny :wave: GL this cycle!


----------



## Twinkie210

AEM, how long is your LP usually? That is a lot of higher temps in a row, have you tested yet? 

Well DH was talking to me last night and was like, you need to hurry up and get off your period... I had to "take care of myself" the past couple nights... LOL. So of couurse *I* had to help him out last night. LOL So I better not get any crap for telling him when to do it this month.

Well I spent most my day off today helping my Mom work on finishing up some Baby shower presents for my cousin. Seriously, I am so tired of buying presents for everyone else's baby! So God, if you read BnB..."please give me a baby soon. I have been patiently waiting for my turn. And if you take requests a girl would be nice :) Amen."

I'm glad to hear that everyone else looks up their EDD too! 

Jessy I should be Oing around the same time as you (if my late O keeps up)

Keepthefaith- I hope you feel better soon!

Welcome Jennyanne!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and girlies... tomorrow night is the "Wave of Light" Light your candles at 7pm Saturday in honor of you lost little angels!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinks that would be awsome having our O days at the same time!! And conceiving too of course LOLOL. I'll definetly light a candle for my lost lil nugget.

And this weekend's topic: When your finaly pregnant and sporting the belly and everything, will you be terrified of 'normal sex' since there is a chance you may hit your baby's face? LOLOLOL i know i know but i had to go there. Ideas on positions that will make u worry free? Will it be you or ur DH that will be freakin out for that? 

Personaly my DH has loudly expressed his opinion on not wanting to traumatise his unborn baby..i was like dude seriously u cannot reach that far into my vagina and smack him! He was like well sayz you...

Funny discussion we have had so far was the fact that he was like hey around the end the baby can actualy open his eyes right? I was like well i guess so...then he's like huh imagine how it must look weird to him eh inside? I actualy looked at him for 5 mins to make sure he was serious..and when i noticed he was i was like ummm sweety? There isn't actualy a lil light switch in there that he can turn on to inspect the surrounding area sooo..me thinks it's just dark to him...ya actualy thought about it for a min and was like huh...i guess so eh? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinks that would be awsome having our O days at the same time!! And conceiving too of course LOLOL. I'll definetly light a candle for my lost lil nugget.
> 
> And this weekend's topic: When your finaly pregnant and sporting the belly and everything, will you be terrified of 'normal sex' since there is a chance you may hit your baby's face? LOLOLOL i know i know but i had to go there. Ideas on positions that will make u worry free? Will it be you or ur DH that will be freakin out for that?
> 
> Personaly my DH has loudly expressed his opinion on not wanting to traumatise his unborn baby..i was like dude seriously u cannot reach that far into my vagina and smack him! He was like well sayz you...
> 
> Funny discussion we have had so far was the fact that he was like hey around the end the baby can actualy open his eyes right? I was like well i guess so...then he's like huh imagine how it must look weird to him eh inside? I actualy looked at him for 5 mins to make sure he was serious..and when i noticed he was i was like ummm sweety? There isn't actualy a lil light switch in there that he can turn on to inspect the surrounding area sooo..me thinks it's just dark to him...ya actualy thought about it for a min and was like huh...i guess so eh? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

OMG! Your conversations crack me up... you sound like me and DH when I was pregnant with DS. Well since I have had sex sporting a baby belly already, I dont' think I will be too worried. LOL I'll tell you what I used to worry about was having sex when I was pregnant and the Dr. checking me and finding DH's stuff up there... I would actually not have sex with DH the days before my last few Dr's appts because I didn't want the Dr. to find his junk in there! (I think I made him use a condom once hahah) Which is really silly cause it's not like the Dr. doesn't know that we have sex, obvioulsy that baby got made somehow!

Actually I like girl on top better with a big ole bump. It gives you more room, cause believe me your belly will get in the way! I think I would like doggie style too, cause I think it would relieve some of the pressure on the back, letting that belly just hang! I must tell you pregnant sex is 1000X better than nonpregnant sex. I don't know if it is hormones or the extra blood flow, but WOW! My DH is probably going to have to fight me off with a stick after I get my BFP!


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOL trust me never a dull moment whatsoever with DH he's hilarious in this deer caught in headlights kind of way. U should hear what we talk about hiiihii


----------



## AEM1803

Twinkie210 said:


> AEM, how long is your LP usually? That is a lot of higher temps in a row, have you tested yet?
> 
> Well DH was talking to me last night and was like, you need to hurry up and get off your period... I had to "take care of myself" the past couple nights... LOL. So of couurse *I* had to help him out last night. LOL So I better not get any crap for telling him when to do it this month.
> 
> Well I spent most my day off today helping my Mom work on finishing up some Baby shower presents for my cousin. Seriously, I am so tired of buying presents for everyone else's baby! So God, if you read BnB..."please give me a baby soon. I have been patiently waiting for my turn. And if you take requests a girl would be nice :) Amen."
> 
> I'm glad to hear that everyone else looks up their EDD too!
> 
> Jessy I should be Oing around the same time as you (if my late O keeps up)
> 
> Keepthefaith- I hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Welcome Jennyanne!

Since the surgery in Feb my cycles have been long- and I took a test last week and it was a :bfn:- I would have shown by now if i was pregnant.. so i have no idea whats going on- im sooo confused!! :dohh:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww sorry to hear about the frustration AEM, hope your cycle sorts itself out soon for ya! 

Twinkie thank you, I will definately remember to light that candle tmmr night for my LO!

Great weekend topic Jessy & hylarious convo with H too! I think I might be a little scared once I'm sporting a big belly and all but if last PG was any indication I'm with Twinks, PG sex is soo much better I think I'll find ways to make it work :winkwink:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I found out today that we are supposed to go out tonight for my Dad's B-day, so I hope I am home at 7 to light my candle... If not I will light it whenever I get home :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all!!

~ReMeMbRanCe DaY~

ALL our angels are smiley down at us!!

8/8/11-rest in my peace my precious angel, mommy misses you and loves you sooooooooooooooo much! xoxoxo

<3always in my heart<3

:angel:


----------



## collie_crazy

Twinks I'm sure whenever you can light your candle will be fine - the goal is to have a continous wave of light across the world for 24 hours so whenever you manage will help reach that goal :hugs:

I hope everyone is OK today :hugs: I have spent today thinking about all our little angels. I hope they are happy wherever they are. 





~ 17 little tealight candles lit in rememberance of the 17 babies that die every day in the UK to stillbirth, neonatal death and SIDs. And Emily's memorial candle. With every candle lit I thought about all of my fab angel mummies I have met and their beautiful little ones lost too soon :hugs::kiss:


----------



## justwaiting

Hi girls haven't been around much I o'd on Friday-sat my bloods were a little confusing so in the tww now yay.

For the question I haven't thought about sex while pregnant much but perhaps doggy or lying on my side or girl on top would be best depending on how big the bump is!!!

Aem sorry ur Af is being so confusing what surgery did u have?


----------



## Twinkie210

I just lit my candle... I just lit a jar candle, but now that I think about it I might get my unity candle out and light it.


----------



## jessy1101

I lit mine with my fresh baked cookie candle..everything smells delicious too lolol it s actualy pretty nice.


----------



## collie_crazy

Mmmmm Jess sounds lovely! I love the yankee candle scent christmas cookie it makes my mouth water :rofl: 

How are we all today girls? :headspin: I am now CD8 and we started the SMEP thing yesterday YAY! Heres to getting our BFPs!


----------



## justwaiting

i forget half the people on here are a day behind me, i lit my candle all day yesterday, actually it was two candles because i burnt the first one out. It was a nice way to remember my angels!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I am CD7 and AF is still here... :( I am hoping Tuesday or Wednesday we can start our Bding schedule and I am hoping I can hold off until at least CD10 before I start using my OPKs (I don't O until at least CD20/21 so I tend to waist a bunch testing early hoping that this is the month I will O sooner!) 

My DH got tickets to the circus today so we are taking DS and my Mom. DS has never been to the circus and I haven't been since I was really little so I am sure it will be fun!


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey PUPO ladies! Have any of you ever used soft cups? I am thinking of looking for some the next time I go shopping. I have heard good things about them. What do you think. At this point I will try anything!


----------



## keepthefaithx

twinkie i heard nothing but good things using soft cups..you should def try, if i am not pg this month i might...!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! How's everyone feeling today? I'm doing a lot better than yesterday! Had heartburn, headaches & nausea most of the day & night plus visitors to entertain! Did remember to light my candle though :) Cranberry scent from bath & body which filled my house with the smell of the holidays & hope for a better time by then :) 

Sorry to ask but what r soft cups exactly?


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girlies! How's everyone feeling today? I'm doing a lot better than yesterday! Had heartburn, headaches & nausea most of the day & night plus visitors to entertain! Did remember to light my candle though :) Cranberry scent from bath & body which filled my house with the smell of the holidays & hope for a better time by then :)
> 
> Sorry to ask but what r soft cups exactly?

Soft cups are little flexible cups that you insert inside your vagina. They are designed to be used during AF (instead of tampons) but a lot of people use them after BD to keep the spermies closer to the cervix. most of the things I read about them is positive, but I am not sure if they are really worth the money or not. I don't think they are too expensive so I am thinking about picking some up and trying them out.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls i think i might have had IB today....

like 2 spots of pink (no hint of red)

my period is due a week from today and i am 6dpo

last time i got pregnant i got ib on 6dpo and got my bfp on 8dpo.


i will keep you guys posted but i cant believe like i could be pregnant...i am NOT getting all excited bc i know obviously i could not be..

but im so anxious to test omg!

xo

how are you girls doing?


----------



## collie_crazy

Oooo sounds promising keepthefaith I have everything crossed for you hunny! 

Sorry AF is still with you Twinks :( Mine only lasted 5 days this time. FF predicts I will owe on CD13, I'm CD8 now and have already started with the OPKs LOL! I am such an addict :nope: 

I have never used softcups but I have heard of people that have and love them. A few of my friends use them for AF rather than for helping the 'dudes' and they swear by them.

Has Jessy disappeared again? How dare she have a social life :headspin:


----------



## Twinkie210

FF says I won't O until the 31st! SO I still have 2 Weeks! I hate that I O so late, it feels like I have to wait forever! AF is getting much lighter now, but definately still here! I was hoping she would leave so me an DH can fool around tonight, but no such luck!
This is going to be the most stressful week ever! I have a lot going on at work, My MIL is coming into town tomorrow and Dr appt Tuesday! I am thinking I may need a drink or two this week!

The circus was so much fun! It was nice to get out and do something as a family!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea jessy is MIA lately..im guna kick her ass when she gets back...LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Heeeheeeee nice to see i m missed on here LOL

Dearest keepthefaith i d love to see u try girly! Good luck shorstuff lololol i kid i kid

Ahhh collie i missed u bunches too last time soooo it s only fair i b MIA too :)

Twinks im on cd4 and AF i pretty lightish but not quite enough yet. Question, there is no possible way my O date will actualy go with the fluky bleeding last monday right?? It has to correspond more with thursdays? It s too confusing sometimes...

Ok im sorry but the theory with gettin mah freak on with soft cups is kinda high on mah freak o meter. I dunno with my luck i d probably get a damn Urine inf or something whack like that. My vadge is uber sensitive so sue me LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Heeeheeeee nice to see i m missed on here LOL
> 
> Dearest keepthefaith i d love to see u try girly! Good luck shorstuff lololol i kid i kid
> 
> Ahhh collie i missed u bunches too last time soooo it s only fair i b MIA too :)
> 
> Twinks im on cd4 and AF i pretty lightish but not quite enough yet. Question, there is no possible way my O date will actualy go with the fluky bleeding last monday right?? It has to correspond more with thursdays? It s too confusing sometimes...
> 
> Ok im sorry but the theory with gettin mah freak on with soft cups is kinda high on mah freak o meter. I dunno with my luck i d probably get a damn Urine inf or something whack like that. My vadge is uber sensitive so sue me LOL

Well i'm super sensitive to... (I even had to get a new wedding set because I was allergice to the nickel in gold sets!) But I am willing to take the risk of some irritation to my woman parts if it helps me get that BFP!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea what's a little raw vadge for a bfp? LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Yea what's a little raw vadge for a bfp? LOL

Exactly- it can have 9 months to heal... :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

get to bding collie!

i hope this is your month!


----------



## Twinkie210

24 hours until my Dr. Appt.!!!! I really really really really really hope that he will listen to my concerns and agree to do some blood tests! I am so nervous!!!!! I feel like whether or not I get my BFP in the next few months depends on how this appt. goes!


----------



## keepthefaithx

twinkie o yea your apt!!

hope its a good one and all your questions get answered xo


----------



## jessy1101

No worries Twinks i'm sure everything is going to be fine! Here's to hoping he isnt an ass and listens to u tho..make sure to keep us in the loop!!

How is everybody else doing today? It's monday which is just fantastic LOL that was said with deep DEEP sarcasm hiihiii.

Honestly i think i am a terrible person this morning. My best friend was supose to get her AF this morning and still hasnt...she thinks she might be pregnant. And since that big reveal i cant breath or fonction at all. She tested on sat at 12dpo and got a solid negative...but still how can i be this mean as to be extremely sad??? I dont want to be like this at all but WTF do i do????? 

'sigh' it just seems to be getting harder and harder with the more time that keeps going by...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> No worries Twinks i'm sure everything is going to be fine! Here's to hoping he isnt an ass and listens to u tho..make sure to keep us in the loop!!
> 
> How is everybody else doing today? It's monday which is just fantastic LOL that was said with deep DEEP sarcasm hiihiii.
> 
> Honestly i think i am a terrible person this morning. My best friend was supose to get her AF this morning and still hasnt...she thinks she might be pregnant. And since that big reveal i cant breath or fonction at all. She tested on sat at 12dpo and got a solid negative...but still how can i be this mean as to be extremely sad??? I dont want to be like this at all but WTF do i do?????
> 
> 'sigh' it just seems to be getting harder and harder with the more time that keeps going by...

I know how you feel, I keep dreading the day my sister calls and tells me she is pregnant! I know her and her husband are trying and I should be happy for them, but I really want to get pregnant before she tells me!


----------



## jessy1101

Exactly!


----------



## keepthefaithx

The whole situation sucks....it really does UGH


----------



## jessy1101

I know!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls! 

Happy Monday :nope: Totally exhausted and not wanting to be at work today! My weekend was ok but felt my hormones all over the map! No clue where I'm at in my cycle? Started bleeding/miscarrying with pills on Sept.19...bled till Oct.1st...would I be due for AF now or only halfway through my cycle?

Jessy girl it does not make you a bad person at all! I think it's totally normal for us to all be super sensitive to others getting Ku esspecially when so close to us or in situations that aren't the best! FX'ed you won't have to deal with that before you get your very own BFP :happydance:

Twinks, thanks for the soft cups explanation...sounds kinda cool but would prob have vag irritation as well and H might think I'm compleately nuts but hey...we do what we gotta do right:winkwink: Sorry to hear about AF still lingering! I mean really doesn't she know you wanna get your BD on!!! Hope the Dr's appointment goes really well tmmr and you have all your concerns taken seriously! 

Keepthefaith, sounds really really good hun!!!!!! Sending you lots of positive vibes....when are you testing? :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girl how are you??


i took a test today and got a negtive which i knew was guna happen WAY to early to test-

im guna test again tmaro morning at 8dpo. last time i was pregnant i got a bfp at 8dpo so well see!

ahhhh like anxiety much!


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> hey girl how are you??
> 
> 
> i took a test today and got a negtive which i knew was guna happen WAY to early to test-
> 
> im guna test again tmaro morning at 8dpo. last time i was pregnant i got a bfp at 8dpo so well see!
> 
> ahhhh like anxiety much!


lol OMG the urge to POAS 3times a day would totally take over my life if I were you!!!!! :blush: What are you doing to stay busy?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Talking on bnb..lol

im at work we are so dead here tho-

im guna get more tests today i had a left over from opk kit, so i used that today-

i am prob guna poas tonight...ahh lol


----------



## Twinkie210

When AF arrives each cycle, I go and buy my cycle's worth of OPKs and I buy one pack of FRER. And I tell myself, you are not going to waste all of these hpts. Wait until you actually think you might be pregnant, but I always end up taking all of the tests before AF is due and she shows like clockwork. I am not sure why I do this every month! LOL

The last couple times Walgreens had the two pack of FRER on sale and the box had a free third test in it. So I now have 3 FRERs just waiting for me to pee on them!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Jessy, if feeling happy that other people don't get their BFP makes you a bad person, then I am one too! LOL I think it is just human nature and we can't help it.


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Twinks i know we pretty much probably all feel the same!

Sooooooooooo to cheer ourselves up i definetly vote for an off the wall hilarious topic of the day.

What would be your reaction of ur DH accidently starts peeing on u during sex? Freaked out?? Curious? Intrigued by the art of the golden shower?? Remember we need all the grimmy deets soooooooooooo let's go pupos!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Thx Twinks i know we pretty much probably all feel the same!
> 
> Sooooooooooo to cheer ourselves up i definetly vote for an off the wall hilarious topic of the day.
> 
> What would be your reaction of ur DH accidently starts peeing on u during sex? Freaked out?? Curious? Intrigued by the art of the golden shower?? Remember we need all the grimmy deets soooooooooooo let's go pupos!

I am pretty sure I would be grossed out! But I will admit that I am intrigued at how the are able to pee standing up. I creep DH out sometimes because I will stand outside the bathroom and talk to him and he is like can you please leave? I don't see the big deal... He always shuts the door when he pees and I am a mom so I always have the door open (just a habit from when I had to try to keep an eye on his every move!) But I am like, what is the big deal, I have seen it before! It is just peeing!

I am more scared that I am going to pee on him, especially when he um goes down on me. He always seems to hit some super sensitive spots and he tries to keep going after I finish! I am always having to pull him away telling him to stop! LOL I don't know if he would take being peed on as a compliment to how good he was or if he would be completely grossed out!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jess your freaking crazy lol

i would just die..lol

yuckkkkyyyyy!

Id be like ok now i pee on you how the hell ya like it! Haahhahahaa


----------



## jessy1101

Teeeeeheeeee well u gotta admit it is a very original question of the day!

Twinks i actualy sit on our bathroom counter and talk to him while he's peeing :) I kinda draw the line at him doing ummmm...other things while i'm sitting there sooo ya!

And ok i have to admit this to you guys cuz ur all my TTC BFF so i cant hide this. The month i got pregnant and i swear to god it was the only time we bd on my o time so it's definetly that time i got preg....well we we're in the shower together and he decided to be hilarious and peed on me. I must have screamed for like 10 mins straight trying to hit his damn peen LOL. And then we got it on. And then i got preg. And now i'm actualy considering to redo it....OMG!! It's just....what if it's kinda like i dunno...a naturaly fertilizer?????? Like his pee is a...growth seed!! And it garantuess the eggy to stick!?$??? Huh....wow i'm actualy debaiting gettin peed on to get pregnant...i worry about my sanity sometimes..ohhh well too late for that sooooooooo s'all good :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Teeeeeheeeee well u gotta admit it is a very original question of the day!
> 
> Twinks i actualy sit on our bathroom counter and talk to him while he's peeing :) I kinda draw the line at him doing ummmm...other things while i'm sitting there sooo ya!
> 
> And ok i have to admit this to you guys cuz ur all my TTC BFF so i cant hide this. The month i got pregnant and i swear to god it was the only time we bd on my o time so it's definetly that time i got preg....well we we're in the shower together and he decided to be hilarious and peed on me. I must have screamed for like 10 mins straight trying to hit his damn peen LOL. And then we got it on. And then i got preg. And now i'm actualy considering to redo it....OMG!! It's just....what if it's kinda like i dunno...a naturaly fertilizer?????? Like his pee is a...growth seed!! And it garantuess the eggy to stick!?$??? Huh....wow i'm actualy debaiting gettin peed on to get pregnant...i worry about my sanity sometimes..ohhh well too late for that sooooooooo s'all good :happydance:

You rule out soft cups, but are willing to get peed on???? LOL!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ummmmmm...well he isn't peeing in my vagina so...can i say it doesnt count since it's not actualy vadge action with a possibility of an IUI??? 

Yuppp i plead the fifth on that one lalalalalallaalallalalalalal


----------



## AEM1803

well ladies.. i got my :bfp: this morning!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

OMG OMG AEM congrats!!!!!!!!! Ooohhh i'm really really happy for you!!! Guess u didnt need ur DH to pee on u for fertilizer LOLOL. 

How r u feeling? Gimme all the deets!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG AEM :thumbup:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I'm with Jessy, all the deets please! Congrats sweetie! That's awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO Jess I'm with you girl! Call me supersticious but if that's what worked for ya I'd be getting in that shower so fast demaning he pee'd!!!! LMAO 

Personally i don't think my H would ever go there but if it happenned we'd both be freaked out!!!!!! 

Twinks thanks for the thought planted in my mind now....this is what I'll be afraid of next time H goes down!!!!!!!:haha::haha::haha:

Hey btw Jess did you ever get that reading done? What did it say?


----------



## keepthefaithx

OMG congrats AEM!!!

how many dpo are you!!!???

very happy for ya xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## AEM1803

Well I am 23 DPO and took 2 tests today and they both came back positive!
it's weird because I took 2 tests last week and both were negative! 

I am feeling- very nervous.. and a little doubtful.. I will probably be more hyper and excited after I have my early ultrasound to make sure my little bean is in the proper place this time!!

ahhh im still freaking out!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh WOW 23DPO and you were getting BFN just last week?!!!?

Well hun totally understand you are nervous, just take it one day at a time! When do you get your first u/s appointment?


----------



## AEM1803

I am waiting for a call back- so hopefully I can get in this week.. *fingers crossed!!!*


----------



## keepthefaithx

FXD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## justwaiting

AEM congratulations on your BFP. I can understand your apprehension until your first scan, I hope this is your take home baby. Best of luck!!!


----------



## jkb11

wow I worked all weekend and missed soooo much jessy omg he pee'd on you! I'm still laughing! but hey if it worked.... I agree do it again. lol. AEM congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! best wishes to you.


----------



## lauren10

i'm ovulating this week. does that qualify me for this group?


----------



## collie_crazy

Jessy!!!!!!!! I cant believe you let him pee on you ew ew ew ew ewwwwwwwwwww. but then if it worked.... hmm I would be tempted to try it again just in case! 

Has your friend tested again yet Jess? I would feel the same. I had a dream the other night that my sister told me she was pregnant and I woke up in floods of tears. 

AEM!! OMG!! Congrats girl!! I am so happy for you :headspin: Hopefully we will all be joining you soon!

Lauren - welcome to the madhouse! :rofl: 

Well girls I am on CD10 and tonight is a BD night under the SMEP :sex: Teehee! I also told my mum the other night we are TTC. Was a bit weird but she is so happy for us. I'm feeling quite positive this cycle :happydance: Fingers crossed for all of us xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ahh tested negative 8dpo..

Hope its cuz its too early!


----------



## lauren10

woo hoo! congrats to all the girls that got positives already! 

I'm on CD 13 today and will probably ovulate tomorrow or Thursday...so we're gonna do it tonight and Thursday! we do every other day the week I ovulate, and we're 2 for 2 with that method. hopefully it works this time!! we were going to do it this morning but the baby crying apparently distracts the husband. :shrug: This is business!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Get to bding lauren woohooo!


----------



## jessy1101

Ok first of all if by peeing on me was natures fertilizer then i cant argue with that logic. The only traumatizing thing bout that was that when i approached that subject last night with DH he was wayyyyy too damn into the idea damnit. I was like ok that right there? That smile of happyness to use me as ur own personal toilet? Ya nooooooo let's just not be happy about doing this ok? Guys DH is freakkyyyyyyyyy...he's a very freaky boy..the kind you dont take home to muthaaaaa...LOLOLOL

Jbk11 sweety missed you on here!! Plz do not eva leave us again! LOL. Hope things are good for u sweety!

Lauren as you might have noticed i changed the title of the forum to be october/november. Which means yoy most definetly qualify hon! But even if you didnt or even if you get pregnant you stil have to come here with us! We're a tight group and will definetly support eachother threw all the nitty gritty vadgy stories :thumbup::thumbup:

Collie i missed you bunches! No she didnt test yet i actualy have to force her to do it :dohh: But you know what i'm ok today. I'm going to be extremely happy for her cuz i want it to work out! I know my time will come i just have to be positive as always. I had a really REALLY long cry last night :cry: But then kicked myself in the ass and was like u know what? This wont change anything i will not let this get me down. I'm stronger then that whack stuff so it will happen! Hopefully my vagina cooperates this weekend when i'm at 11dpo and 12 dpo...and getting peed on..in the shower...yupp feelin good :sex::sex:

Keepthefaith it's still extremely early silly you keep at it! It's all gonna work itself out at some point.

Now then where my Twinks at?? She didnt post yet and i'm waiting on her and all her pupolicious glory LOL.

Topic of the day peeps??


----------



## jessy1101

Wow i just got my psychic reading. I'm actualy shaking with all of this it feels extremely right! Let me know what u guys think!

Past: Spirit have a message for you regarding this miscarriage  that soul had chosen not to come at that time. I feel a fear and newness to this souls energy and the timing didnt seem right for the soul to enter and come here. There is a belief that the soul of the person does not enter at conception, but rather somewhere in the pregnancy and often during the second trimester when the real energies of that child are developing. I get this feeling that the opportunity was presented to that soul to come, but that the choice was not to be now. I feel the same soul will enter your life again  but I believe that you will give birth to a rather new soul in this life, a child that will not have been here many times before. You will have the honor of showing that child the wonders of the world, getting to teach and aid in their growth and development. There is a wonderful innocence to new souls, an amazing strength and awe that they present. 



It is difficult to interpret Mother Nature and the ways of Spirit sometimes. You have not missed an opportunity for a child, nor should you hang onto the mourning of that soul  the same child will come again and I feel the timing will be better and much more right for that childs experience here on this Earth and for you and your partners. However it does not take away the trauma that you felt, the utter pain and heartbreak that you experienced  all very real and very difficult to comprehend unless you have been there yourself. But there is nothing wrong with you, nor should you ask yourself if there is anything you could have done better or differently. If you continue to take care of yourself, your body, your mind and emotions, then you will provide the best chances for a healthy and magnificent pregnancy ahead. 



Present: Here I see you still in the energy of your miscarriage, although you come across in the reading as trying hard to let things go and look forward to another pregnancy ahead. I believe that you will still have worries once you are pregnant again, particularly through those initial weeks until your second trimester  so do your absolute best to ensure that you keep your stress levels down and if it helps talk to your unborn baby and reassure yourself and the child that he or she is welcome and will be very loved. These things help create positive energy and help you feel more relaxed with establishing the pregnancy. I dont feel you will have to worry, I do not believe that a miscarriage will happen again and sense that you will be very happy with how things progress.



Future: I feel a temporary sense of insecurity, however this feels for a positive reason  I believe it is because of a pregnancy ahead. Spirit had given me a sense of November for conception and when I laid out my cards to indicate a timing, November also came up as a time to conceive and fall pregnant. I believe you have nothing to worry about, I sense the pregnancy proceeding and feel a lot of happiness surrounding this. 

It is hard for me to tell the sex of this particular child, as I feel both a male and female energy in your life. I believe you will end up with two children, a boy and a girl ahead. Both of these energies are unborn and I suspect that the male child will come first, with a female to follow later. I believe this because his energy is very strong and feels more determined now  I believe that he will be a strong willed boy with a lot of energy. He also feels like the new soul that I picked up earlier  whereas the girl feels like an old soul who is here to teach you all many things. Both children will be well loved and cherished by you and your partner.



My best advice is take care of yourself first and foremost. Make peace with the miscarriage and the emotions that you felt there and try to put those behind you and trust your body, it will not fail you  nor did it fail you before. The energies simply were not right and that child will still make his way to you shortly. Perhaps you will find him to be a child that does things his way often! Including conception and birth! 



Good luck! 



Blessings,

Mesina


----------



## keepthefaithx

oooo wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww

crazayyY!!!

sounds good dude!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!! I'm sitting here with goosebumps and tears!!!!!! That's awesome awesome news hunny! How do you feel?


----------



## keepthefaithx

:happydance: jessyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Twinkie210

Your psychic reading sounds so positive! 

OK, I just got back from the Dr. and my faith in the healthcare profession has been restored:winkwink: I talked to my Dr. about my short LP and the spotting and he definately thinks it is low progesterone and gave me a prescription that I can start this cycle! He told me to take it CD16 -35 (we'll see if I ever make it to 35, the only time I had a cycle this long in the past year was when I O'd on CD 29 and when I was pregnant!) 

It kind of concerns me that he told me to take it starting on CD 16 though, because I don't O until CD 21. I hope this doesn't mess up O. I asked him if I should take it that soon since I don't O until after that and he said yet, it will help build up the endometrium... I guess we will see. At least I feel like I am getting some help!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw good twinks!!!

im so happy, i really hope this works for you....!!!

i just took a frer and im confused, there was a very very faint line, but too faint to tell if it was pink....

im so confused its like annoying lol


----------



## jessy1101

Newbie i know right?? Seriously i got chills too while reading it. It just honestly feels right! I've heard of a lot of women that got their BFN with Mesina's reading and i know she's very famous and reliable soooo....i'm being very positive :)

Hey Twinks it's cuz u O really late right? Is that way u need that? It's not cuz u got AF a bit sooner of something? I ask cuz of the whacky doodle one i had last week. But i o'd on CD12 and got the normal heavy flow on exactly 14 days from there..dunno i'm just curious! Yes the reading sounds amazing...wow can u imagine if it works out like that?? 

Keepthefaith what happend to waiting UNTIL tonight%??? Girl u gonna give yourself a stress boost LOLOLOLOL. Wuv you anywais hiiihii


----------



## keepthefaithx

like wtf does this mean lol


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Newbie i know right?? Seriously i got chills too while reading it. It just honestly feels right! I've heard of a lot of women that got their BFN with Mesina's reading and i know she's very famous and reliable soooo....i'm being very positive :)
> 
> Hey Twinks it's cuz u O really late right? Is that way u need that? It's not cuz u got AF a bit sooner of something? I ask cuz of the whacky doodle one i had last week. But i o'd on CD12 and got the normal heavy flow on exactly 14 days from there..dunno i'm just curious! Yes the reading sounds amazing...wow can u imagine if it works out like that??
> 
> Keepthefaith what happend to waiting UNTIL tonight%??? Girl u gonna give yourself a stress boost LOLOLOLOL. Wuv you anywais hiiihii

It is not really because I O late (but I have a feeling that it is all connected somehow). The progesterone is for the short LP and the spotting. Hopefully it will lengthen my LP and thicken up my lining and give the egg plenty of time to implant. FX'd it helps!


----------



## jessy1101

I can't wait for us to all get our BFP's together!! I admit that i am feeling very optimistic that it will happen soon for us!

Topic of the day, What is your first reaction when you hear a pregnant women complaning that she is fat? 

I have a girl here who is 21 and 12 weeks pregnant. Well she gained a bit more then the normal weight and kept complaning about it. Unfortunatly i did not have any type of sharp object in my hand...i believe she would of ended up in the ER...Damnit does that make me evil wanting to sorta...sharply poke a complaning pregnant person???? Huh....if it does...guess i can live with that :)


----------



## lauren10

What an awesome reading!!! That would make me feel so good, to think the baby we lost is going to come back to me :) 

I booked a psychic reading with this guy that's really good around here, but he didn't have anything until AUGUST! I'll freaking have a baby by then, I need to know NOW! 

as far as the annoying pregnant girl...it shuts people up when you agree with them. When she says, "I'm so fat", just say "I can see that." And she'll be like....WTF?! And complain to someone else.


----------



## jkb11

KEEP THE FAITH- I don't want to lead you one way or another but just want to share my experience. When I was pregnant all my test were negative til 14 dpo except the FRER! I got a very very very faint positive at 8 dpo. I think you may be able to look at all my old post. If so I put pics up asking everyones opinions!!!! Best wishes to you!:flower:
Jessy- wow wow wow.... fingers crossed:kiss:
Lauren- welcome:flower:
So ladies I had counted myself out and was calling today to make myself an appointment with the R E. Well last night I just had slight ovulation symptoms so this am I took a opk and it is very very close to positive. I may have just missed it or else it is right around the corner. PROBLEM BEING I'M CD 27:growlmad: That's really bad right? I mean, is there any hope??? ugh


----------



## NewbieLisette

jkb - we missed ya girl :flower: Awesome story about 14DPO last time...FX'ed for all of us!!!!

lauren - :wave: welcome and good luck! Get to BD'ing like the girls have said! Maybe get an online reading like Jessy?

keepthefaith - I'm holding my breath for u! Faint line hun????:thumbup:

Twinks - awesome news about the Dr appointment sweetie! i'm sooo happy for ya! Feeling like someone is really listening must be HUGE!

Jessy - Totally awesome girl! Makes me wanna get one done too now! If for nothing else your reading sounded like it was very sincere and for me would give me a sense of peace knowing how close it was and that i really needed to stay positive and calm! Good stuff girl :kiss:

Topic of the day: hhmmm well I can understand the feeling fat or whatever esspecially if you start off chubby like i did last time around and felt isntantly big and showing but honest to God I kept saying, I don't give a &%^^@!!!! I've waited all my life to be PG and I ain't gonna complain now! Problem is not that I'm not...or don't know if I am I keep thinking I should diet now but ggezzz I mean is there really a point?! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

LOL Lauren ya ummmm that might be a teeny bit late huh? LOLOLOL I swear tho since i got it this morning it's turned my day into something really good. I feel like myself again with the positive attitude. Definetly worth the 10$ canadian spent :)

JBK there is definetly hope. Ur hormones are just a teeny bit whack but it doesnt mather. It could be a good ovulation for you for sure!!

Newbie it was worth it X 10000000 i honestly feel great! Like as if a huge weight has been lifted. I know to take some and leave some and wont necesarily rely on it but it hasnt given me an amazing feel good feeling so just that was worth the $ on it. Love love LOVE how detailed it was! And a little boy huh...i could definetly see him being cray cray like his momma LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Oohhhhh and just wanna add it actualy pisses me off about the complaning cuz of the situation we all went threw. I feel like i dont care if i gain 100 pounds (ok i hope not but still) and have a great pregnancy. There is soooo much to be thankfull for that stuff like that will now pass over my head.

Same thing with morning sickness. If i have to be sick morning noon and night for 6 months straight and have an amazing healthy pregnancy then bring on the porta garbages for work and the car!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Oohhhhh and just wanna add it actualy pisses me off about the complaning cuz of the situation we all went threw. I feel like i dont care if i gain 100 pounds (ok i hope not but still) and have a great pregnancy. There is soooo much to be thankfull for that stuff like that will now pass over my head.
> 
> Same thing with morning sickness. If i have to be sick morning noon and night for 6 months straight and have an amazing healthy pregnancy then bring on the porta garbages for work and the car!!

I completely agree! I had my annoying SIL complaining about swollen ankles and shit when I was miscarrying and I wanted to slap that biotch right across the face. I actually had a reason to complain, yet I didn't, and I still went to her stupid baby shower, and I still visited her in the hospital, yet she gets the healthy baby and I get nada! (Ok that sounds a little too bitter!)

Yup I think poking complaining pregnant women with a sharp object is definately warranted (as long as it isn't in the stomach- that baby didn't choose it's mommy).


----------



## jkb11

tkx jess! I sure hope so!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> KEEP THE FAITH- I don't want to lead you one way or another but just want to share my experience. When I was pregnant all my test were negative til 14 dpo except the FRER! I got a very very very faint positive at 8 dpo. I think you may be able to look at all my old post. If so I put pics up asking everyones opinions!!!! Best wishes to you!:flower:
> Jessy- wow wow wow.... fingers crossed:kiss:
> Lauren- welcome:flower:
> So ladies I had counted myself out and was calling today to make myself an appointment with the R E. Well last night I just had slight ovulation symptoms so this am I took a opk and it is very very close to positive. I may have just missed it or else it is right around the corner. PROBLEM BEING I'M CD 27:growlmad: That's really bad right? I mean, is there any hope??? ugh

I have O'd as late as CD 29 before and I always O around CD 21, and I have been pregnant twice (one healthy pregnancy and one MC). While it may not be optimal timing, it is still possible to get pregnant with a healthy baby!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I am in a super good mood now. I was so happy at my Dr. appt that I litteraly could have kissed my Dr (except for the fact that looking at hoohoos all day creeps me out! LOL) But I have a feeling that my good mood will be short lived b/c my MIL is in town and I have to have dinner with her and my SIL & family tonight! And I found out today that my MIL will be in town for 6 weeks! That means she will be here for Thanksgiving too :( What a downer on suck a wonderful day!


----------



## jkb11

OH JESS I almost forgot..... I couldn't resist telling hubby about your golden shower. His reply was He miiiigggghhhtttt do that to me but only if I was stung by a jelly fish and in severe pain:rofl:


----------



## jessy1101

The trick Twinks is to not let her bother u. She's a pain in the patooty but at least u only have to endure her in small doses. Try to make the best out of it instead of thinking of the negative part of it. Yes yes easier said then done but since ur an uberly strong and tuff lil cookie ur gonna be fine.

Also looking at 100 hoohas a day creep me out..especialy the unsavory ones..that's just...ya i cant go there.

I was actualy talking with my boss awhile ago explaining that a recent survey discovered the reason some women literaly bathe themselves in perfume is because they have leaky vaginas. The worst is older women because they dont wash say every day u know? So a lil tip of that flowery perfume all over ur body takes care of smelly ooziness..i was like omg dude next time we get into the elevator together and a women walks in smelling EXTREMELY strongly perfume wise i'm gonna be like...omg...she's totaly faucetty leaking wrong now!! For some strange reason he was traumatized...bahhh men...


----------



## jessy1101

Well JBK how would he know u werent? There are strange jelly fish everywhere and u can get stung at any opertune moment u know...sucks but oh soo true..looks like u might get a lil wizz on u sooner then u think teeeeheeeeee


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> The trick Twinks is to not let her bother u. She's a pain in the patooty but at least u only have to endure her in small doses. Try to make the best out of it instead of thinking of the negative part of it. Yes yes easier said then done but since ur an uberly strong and tuff lil cookie ur gonna be fine.
> 
> Also looking at 100 hoohas a day creep me out..especialy the unsavory ones..that's just...ya i cant go there.
> 
> I was actualy talking with my boss awhile ago explaining that a recent survey discovered the reason some women literaly bathe themselves in perfume is because they have leaky vaginas. The worst is older women because they dont wash say every day u know? So a lil tip of that flowery perfume all over ur body takes care of smelly ooziness..i was like omg dude next time we get into the elevator together and a women walks in smelling EXTREMELY strongly perfume wise i'm gonna be like...omg...she's totaly faucetty leaking wrong now!! For some strange reason he was traumatized...bahhh men...

 Awww seriously? I know so many women who wear too much perfume and now I will have that image in my head when they walk by! 

Funny thing is I don't normally wear perfume, but I put some on before my Dr. appt this morning (maybe my subconcious is telling me something! LOL)

Another funny story! I totally put my sweater on backwards when I was dressing after my appt. It has a funny swooped neckline and I didn't notice until I was walking out of the office! I had to wear it backwards until I got to my car so I could turn it around... I hope no one noticed!


----------



## jkb11

ok so majorly positive opk this afternoon. yay! finally I can follow y'all!!!!!!!! I don't think I have ever been this excited to have sex lol! don't get me wrong I like it but I'm sooo ready for hubby to be home:blush: Baby dust needed! 
Jess- you wouldn't happen to have a jelly fish I could borrow would you:haha:


----------



## lauren10

jkb, good luck tonight! 

We're doing it tonight too...EWCM's in the house!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I was in a good mood but not anymore. I just found out that my niece has something this evening so they are not going to wait for my DH to get home before they eat. Seriously! They are beyond rude, he drove my MIL home from the airport last night at midnight and they can't even wait for him! Ugh! They just out right mean to my poor DH and he is oblivious to it. They make me so mad!


----------



## jkb11

tkx lauren sending baby dust to u:dust:
twinks- I'm sorry. I know that has to be frustrating. hang in there.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinks.. Omg such bullshittttt did u get my last pm not sure it went thru


----------



## jessy1101

Pfff twinks she sounds like a total biatch!! U cant. Chose ur in laws damnit. Extremely rude for sure? Is she wearing tons of perfume? I bet she is cuz she s got tons of yucky stinky leaky vadge probs ewwwwww 
B thankfull it aint u sweety!


----------



## confusedprego

I am so anxious to be officially trying again - well we are I just know we threw out the condoms after I o'd so I'm waiting for AF and I just want her to be here already. I had a temp drop this morning like I did the day i got AF last time..do you ladies know if that could mean its coming soon? FF says I'm 15dpo so I really hope it comes today. I went out and bought my opks yesterday so I'm ready! Haha. 

Hope you ladies have a good hump day :)


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> I am so anxious to be officially trying again - well we are I just know we threw out the condoms after I o'd so I'm waiting for AF and I just want her to be here already. I had a temp drop this morning like I did the day i got AF last time..do you ladies know if that could mean its coming soon? FF says I'm 15dpo so I really hope it comes today. I went out and bought my opks yesterday so I'm ready! Haha.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a good hump day :)

A temp drop is definately a sign of AF and if you are 15dpo, that is the right time, so FX'd she comes today (weird to say huh?)

I went out and purchased my OPKs the day AF showe this month too... I am so anxious to start using them. I might start today even though I know that I won't O for at least 10 days... I just want to start doing something!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Pfff twinks she sounds like a total biatch!! U cant. Chose ur in laws damnit. Extremely rude for sure? Is she wearing tons of perfume? I bet she is cuz she s got tons of yucky stinky leaky vadge probs ewwwwww
> B thankfull it aint u sweety!

I don't know if it really my MIL or my SIL to blame though... DH called me to tell me they were going out to eat without us and I told him I was mad at them and he is like, "It is fine, not that big of a deal". He is way too nice to them. Then to make it up to us my MIL wanted to give us money so we could buy dinner. Uh hello we don't need your pity money. DH told her it was fine, we had enough money to buy ourselves dinner, then my SIL had to chime in bitching about her DR. bills from her delivery. I told DH that she better not say it to me because I will tell he exactly what I think. Why would you complain about your Dr. bills from having your healthy daughter to you brother who just lost a baby? We had Dr. bills to and no baby to show for it!

OK rant over for the day!

How is everyone?


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Twinks.. Omg such bullshittttt did u get my last pm not sure it went thru

I don't have any messages!


----------



## confusedprego

I know you usually o late so you prob start testing later..but the box I bought says to start doing the opks on cd5...that seems really early. I was going to start cd10 that's probably ok right? That's the day I started getting fertile cm this cycle and I really don't know when I usually o as ive been on the pill so long before getting preggers. although I'll prob get too excited and start using them before that haha. Not sure I'll be able to resist!


----------



## collie_crazy

LMFAO @ Jessys freaky DH! I was laughing so hard that my OH was like wht the hell? And that made me laugh more :rofl: 

Oooo Jess! My reading from Mesina gave me goosebumps too! She told me I would have an October conception / BFP so I guess we will find out soon if its true! She said other things though that made me go WOW! 

Keepthefaith - have you tested again yet? Eeeeeeeeeee I am so excited for you! :happydance: :headspin: :happydance: :headspin: 

Twinks! Wow, yay for your doctor! I am so happy and excited that he took your concerns seriously and has started to help you. Fingers crossed so tightly that it works for you :hugs: Booooooooo to the MIL though! Just think it wont be long until she is gone and then you can forget all about her and SIL! 

JKB there is always hope girl and an eggy is an eggy! Hoping you catch it - get at it :sex: :sex:

To answer yesterdays Question - I would give everything in the world for my only worry to be tht I was fat... :cry: I guess I sort of envy people like that now, ya'know? Oh to be so naive again :nope:

Well I am CD11 today and I should O in the next few days. So far we BDed CD7, 8 and 11 so not exactly the Sperm meets egg plan schedule :dohh: ooops! Took an OPK yesterday and there was only a very slight line so still early enough to catch up I suppose :haha:

I dunno though there are some strange things a-happening with my body. I was so happy that I o'd last month so soon after my ERPC and then AF showed on time as it should have so I thought things were back to normal but then on CD8 after BDing there was some blood which I thought maybe was because we had been a bit rough :blush: but then there was a little spotting yesterday too :nope: Who knows whats going on!


----------



## lauren10

That's annoying Twinkie. People just say stupid things all the time. I chalk it up to them being idiots. I just started typing a list of examples of horrible things people have said to me, but it started getting really long, so I deleted it. It was bringing me to a bad place! 

So I bought a one question session with that psychic last night. haha. Just for the fun of it. haven't heard anything yet. Jess what question did you ask her to get that response? I was kind of vague.


----------



## lauren10

Oh and...I'm totally feeling fertile right now with my egg whites.. I think I'm supposed to ovulate today.I've never done the opk tests. how do those work out? Are you supposed to have sex on the day you have EWCM? or before or after?? or all of the above?


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> I know you usually o late so you prob start testing later..but the box I bought says to start doing the opks on cd5...that seems really early. I was going to start cd10 that's probably ok right? That's the day I started getting fertile cm this cycle and I really don't know when I usually o as ive been on the pill so long before getting preggers. although I'll prob get too excited and start using them before that haha. Not sure I'll be able to resist!

I think it depends on your cycle length. If you think you had fertie CM on CD 10 last cycle, then I would probably start testing a couple days before that. Maybe CD 8? It may be a few days early, but you wouldn't want to miss your surge. 

I start testing later because every cycle I have charted I O'd on CD 20 or later.


----------



## keepthefaithx

twinkie our cycles are too damn long.

how many are yours again?

how i wish i had 28 dayer :(


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> twinkie our cycles are too damn long.
> 
> how many are yours again?
> 
> how i wish i had 28 dayer :(

Mine are about 32 days, but... I don't O until day 21 so they seem longer! My Dr. is hoping to lengthen my LP with the progesterone, so he wants my cycle to get to 35 days! Which I wouldn't mind if it helps the egg stick, but it is so long to wait if it doesn't work! But I guess I can't complain. When I was younger my cycles were always 35 days sometimes longer! I thought I was lucky back then because then I got my period less often than everyone else!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Oh and...I'm totally feeling fertile right now with my egg whites.. I think I'm supposed to ovulate today.I've never done the opk tests. how do those work out? Are you supposed to have sex on the day you have EWCM? or before or after?? or all of the above?

All of the above! LOL. The point of the EWCM is to get the swimmers where they need to go, so Ideally you would BD when you have EWCM, because that is the best environment for the spermies. But not everyone has EWCM all of their fertile days (3 days before, day of, and day after O) so I would say BDing anytime in this window makes sense, even if you don't see EWCM!


----------



## confusedprego

Makes sense! Thanks twinkie! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Makes sense! Thanks twinkie! :)

Good Luck! I think OPKs feed my POAS addiction!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls quick question

where do you order the internet opks and preg tests?

like what site is good i have to order in bulk next cycle if i am not pregnant bc i am a pyscho addict

xo


----------



## jessy1101

Howdy y'all! LOL wow dont i seem oh soo country ish today :) It's hump day so i'm a lil happy camper! 

Lauren my specific question was When do you see me getting pregnant. I also wrote that i had a natural mc in august and that we we're TTC again. It takes about 2 days for a response which is also written down on her site. She even wrote me a few times to see if everything was ok and etc which i really liked!! I dunno it was an amazing prediction and if it comes true then awsome! If not well it cheered me up bunches so gotta count for something u know? Ooohhhh and ya u should start bding now until after ur normal 14dpo time. Just to be sure!

Twinks i think it's the only thing i like about my period is the 28 day thinggy. But like u said if being at 35 garantees more stickyness than yay for freakin sure!!

Keepthefaith i actualy just buy mine in a pharmacy cuz i only need 1 pack of opks. Preg tests are a bit different i bought mine in packs of 3 this month but only used 2. I dunno i guess i get dissapointed when i get a bfn the first time and like to wait a bit longer to just hold onto hope u know?

Aiight todays wonderfull daily topic : What halloween costume is the absolute most adorable one on a baby? I ask cuz u know halloween is just around the corner!! Last year my fav was this little 2 year old dressed as a green dinosaur with sound. I litteraly melted and gave him more candy then the others...i know evil but he just took the cuteness cake!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Aiight todays wonderfull daily topic : What halloween costume is the absolute most adorable one on a baby? I ask cuz u know halloween is just around the corner!! Last year my fav was this little 2 year old dressed as a green dinosaur with sound. I litteraly melted and gave him more candy then the others...i know evil but he just took the cuteness cake!

I love baby Halloween costumes! DS was Tigger his first Halloween, but he was only 6 weeks old, so basically we dressed him up took pictures and visited a few of my relatives! He second and third Halloween's were my favorite though! He was Mickey Mouse his second halloweek and he was so adorable and his third halloween he was a lion and a button on his ear made a roaring noise! So cute!

One of my favorite costumes I have seen recently is a little dragon. My friend's son who is 10 months old was wearing it and someone taught him to growl while he is wearing it! It is the cutest thing! It helps that he is the cutest little boy and looks like a little baby model too!


----------



## lauren10

I'm a BIG pregnancy test addict...and they're so pricey here. I'll have to buy some up in the US when I'm home. but maybe i won't need them by then...!! although...i continue taking them even when i'm already pregnant. My husband thinks I'm nuts. 

My daughter was a scarecrow last year, and she'll be a duck this year. She loves ducks...duck is her favorite word. I keep telling my husband we need to stop swearing in front of her because fuck is not a far cry from duck. for all i know she is already saying "fuck" but just can't do the f sound yet! 

I'm looking forward to hearing from Mesina!! I didn't know what/how to ask, so I didn't really ask anything specific...so I hope she can tell me something good!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> I'm a BIG pregnancy test addict...and they're so pricey here. I'll have to buy some up in the US when I'm home. but maybe i won't need them by then...!! although...i continue taking them even when i'm already pregnant. My husband thinks I'm nuts.
> 
> My daughter was a scarecrow last year, and she'll be a duck this year. She loves ducks...duck is her favorite word. I keep telling my husband we need to stop swearing in front of her because fuck is not a far cry from duck. for all i know she is already saying "fuck" but just can't do the f sound yet!
> 
> I'm looking forward to hearing from Mesina!! I didn't know what/how to ask, so I didn't really ask anything specific...so I hope she can tell me something good!

Aww that sounds like a cute costume! Yup it is amazing how fast they picking up words! Our son learned quite a few from me ...:blush: At least she is at the age where if she is saying a bad word, no one really knows...:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren make sure to keep us in da loop!! If ur up to it post ur reading here so we can go over it togetha!! I'm hoping u get something good too! U sent it in yesterday right? Cuz then you'll prob have it late this pm of tomorrow am! Seriously cant wait.

My plan when i get pregnant is to take advantage of the early days and try to get out all the naughty words outta my system. I'll have to swear at least 10000 times a day and then overuse them and should be good...i'll make up lullabies with them to make it go faster LOLOLOLO. Should be interresting.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Lauren make sure to keep us in da loop!! If ur up to it post ur reading here so we can go over it togetha!! I'm hoping u get something good too! U sent it in yesterday right? Cuz then you'll prob have it late this pm of tomorrow am! Seriously cant wait.
> 
> My plan when i get pregnant is to take advantage of the early days and try to get out all the naughty words outta my system. I'll have to swear at least 10000 times a day and then overuse them and should be good...i'll make up lullabies with them to make it go faster LOLOLOLO. Should be interresting.

LOL- I can just imagine you singing curse words to your big giant belly!


----------



## jessy1101

LOL- I can just imagine you singing curse words to your big giant belly![/QUOTE]

For some strange reason it doesnt even suprise me knowing my personnality..weird huh? heeeeeeee:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Twinks sorry to hear about the crummy inlaws How ya feeling today?

Collie evrything crossed for ya girl!!! Hope your reading is accurate, can't wait to see you post :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Jessy great topic of the day! I absolutely love all the little costumes, one cuter than the next! My friends bringing her little one to trick or treat in our area this year and she'll be minnie mouse which should be quite something!!!! I saw an adorable idea on pintrest the other day, a family of 4 dressed as Smores (parents the cookies and kids the marshmellow & chocolate)

lauren - lol the duck comment had me ROTFLMAO, your daughter is precious btw!
Can't wait to hear your reading soon! I might be right behind you guys!!!!!

I'm feeling ok, still very confused about where I'm at in my cycle....was positive I started AF today...dashed to the bathroom but no blood!!! Lots of CM though...like I needed to change :blush: Guess I should just keep getting my BD on :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm good, thanks! I'm in a little better mood today than I was last night! I am trying to keep myself busy to avoid obsessing over TTC and to have excuses to avoid my "in laws". I know that sounds horrible! Tonight I am helping decorate for a Halloween party at our church.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Today sucks i want it to be ova!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Well it kinda almost is u know. I finish work in a freakin half hour thank god!! Then home....dinner...snuggle...mmhmmmm the good stuff LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Well it kinda almost is u know. I finish work in a freakin half hour thank god!! Then home....dinner...snuggle...mmhmmmm the good stuff LOL.

I have another hour, but then to my SIL's for dinner!:growlmad: Maybe I will take an OPK tonight. POAS cheers me up!:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinks u totaly crack me up girl! I'm probably gonna join the poas frenzy on hmmm...fridayish i guess give or take. I'll see how i'm feeling...but ya definetly friday LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinks u totaly crack me up girl! I'm probably gonna join the poas frenzy on hmmm...fridayish i guess give or take. I'll see how i'm feeling...but ya definetly friday LOL.

I shouldn't yet, because I am not due to O for 10 or 11 more days, but sometimes you just got to POAS, you know? I might hold out until Friday to waste less of them, we'll see.


----------



## keepthefaithx

that is real funny lol

we really are ADDICTS LOL

its gotta be worse then drugs..lol


----------



## jkb11

I confess.. I too am an addict. I could not resist testing today :blush: SO yesterday I got my positive around 4 pm and then today I got another positive around 4 pm. I'm out of test and considering going and buying 1 more so I can test tom. I just want to make sure we keep doing IT until I know I have ovulated. Question: after I have already ovulated do the test go back quickly to neg?


----------



## keepthefaithx

if you mean opks which i think you do.

after they stop you will ovulate within 12-48 hours. some ppl have pos opks 1 day or some 2 days.

so as soon as you do it start bding, and keep doing it for a cuple days after..

xo


----------



## collie_crazy

:wave: Hello girls! I am so bored it is 1am here and I cant sleep so I have been messing about in photoshop LOL I made a new signature! :coffee:

Todays question: I seen a baby dressed as a pink crayola crayon last year! It was the sweetest thing ever! 

Talking of cute baby things I seen these the other day and they had me LOLing I want them!!

https://images5.cpcache.com/product/154647915v30_480x480_Front_Color-CloudWhite.jpg
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41yHg8J2m9L._SL160_.jpghttps://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/m/mkwhxHsiZmPBKqC4mKSFHYw/140.jpghttps://image.spreadshirt.com/image-server/image/product/3968442/view/1/producttypecolor/390/type/png/width/280/height/280/wipe-my-butt-sucker-pink-short-sleeved-one-size-0.pnghttps://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41xCV5PneQL._SL160_.jpg
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_sLxcshsi-Tg/TCbaR5DHZBI/AAAAAAAAAcs/ISeEydJFfy8/s400/daddy+proof.jpg


----------



## lauren10

Cute shirts! 
Nothing from the psychic yet boo :( ...but, we did the deed tonight then i stuck my legs up in the air for 10 mins chanting ....swim, swim!!!! (its a proven method) That tuckered me out, so going to bed now. Till morning!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Cute shirts!
> Nothing from the psychic yet boo :( ...but, we did the deed tonight then i stuck my legs up in the air for 10 mins chanting ....swim, swim!!!! (its a proven method) That tuckered me out, so going to bed now. Till morning!

LOLOLOLOLOL! If it is a proven method I will give it a shot in about a week and a half!


----------



## justwaiting

We don't celebrate Halloween in Aus but my cousin had her newborn shoot a few month ago and her 4 day old baby was dressed as a bumble bee it was adorable! 

I'm a bad one for the swearing, I don't even realise I do it until our neighbours little girl has learnt both S**t and F**K and bugger which I think is cute not naughty. they blame me anyway but I say it as part of a perfectly normal sentense when I'm trying to emphasise something but this little girl drops things and goes oh F**K. She didn't get that from me!

6dpo ladies I'm getting the jitters, I just wannt know already. I'm keeping my positive attitude about me. I have even gone looking for the perfect little top or shoes to give my husband but I can't find anything I want. Collie where did you find those tops?


----------



## confusedprego

On the swearing topic I am randomly horrible. The other day I was furious with someone and I hopped in my friends car and was flipping out and as soon as I'm dine I hear "mommy? I'm hungry" come from the far back seat...I felt so bad! My friend didn't say anything plus her husband swears like a sailor so I shouldn't feel too bad. Haha oops! 

Good news! I got AF today so I am officially looking forward to using those opks! Yay :) temp dropped even further this morning so im thinking thats a good indicator if AF is coming for me. Hopefully it wont happen next month!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good morning ladies!!!! How's everyone feeling?


----------



## jessy1101

Jbk sweety they say as soon as u get a positive ur supose to walk away from the sticks cuz if not it just makes u go kinda cray cray u know? U can actualy keep getting positives for almost 3 days depending on ur system and surge.

Collie love LOVE those onsies. I think i'll go buy one and put my cat in it...i mean he'd like that right? At least i could use one and be super dupaaa happy bout it!

Lauren u should def be getting ur reading today hunny. Make sure to post as soon as u do!! Cant wait to be able to compare mine and yours!! BTW i'm thrilled to let u know i will now be adding ur method to my list of kookie ones. Should i start shoutting that out before or after getting a wizz on me?? Hmmmmmm i'll have to think bout that..

Justwaiting i hear ya my employees have actualy told me that when they come into work and hear me talking it 's like working in a garage (naturaly it's male employees that tell me that). The funniest thing is how shy they are!! OMG i love to randomely walk over to one of their desks and just say penis!! The guy turns soooooooo red and starts to stutter it's freakin hilarious!!!! I know i know my bad...but damn if it doesnt make me LOL lots teeeeheeeeeee...

Confused yay ur bakc in da game sweety!! Bring on the good times and sticky beans! Once again remember my theory about pee being nature's fertilizer! Food for thought..

Twinks i'm aiight!! It's really yucky here tho sooo dark looks like 7pm and rainy beurkkk. That's ok i'm still in a good mood so it works!

Today's ohhh so fabulous topic Have you guys ever heard of a 'PUSH' present?? It's suposubly some whack out tradition where the DH buys the wife/gf an extravagant gift and give to her while in labour. Hence the push part of the name. Most give jewelery and diamonds and etc etc. Thoughts?? I know for damn sure mine would neva eva even think about that. Sure it has to be uberly motivating but i dunno...i wouldnt say no per se..but it aint gonna happen sooooooooo...


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO, good morning girls! Thanks for the smiles, really yucky out here so I definately needed them! Had another good cry last night so my eyes are little slits this morning and my wonderful boss is flying out to Vegas while I am stuck here not moving from my desk!!!! (I trade all day) hhhmmmm Vegas....sounds quite nice right about now! :cloud9:

Anyways enough of my rambling, great topic of the day Jessy as always! I actually saw this on the Housewives I think and jokingly said to H...start saving up baby, I want one of those! I think he actually believed me cuz he's mentioned it since so I'm gonna go with it....what should I reasonably ask for that won't break out joint bank account?!:haha:

How are you girls all feeling this morning?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i want a push present..LOL

my husband wud be like WTF is that..lol

but im guna tell him about it when i am preg and ready and ask for something nice bc all my friend on bnb get them..hahhaha


----------



## jessy1101

Pouahhhhh ur actualy gonna use us as ur scapegoat?? That's sooooo evil keepthefaith me likey!! 

Seriously tho who wouldnt want an uberly fabulous present when u look like crap! Cuz ladies u realise we aint gonna look to sexy after being in labour huh? Is it vain of me to want to maybe ummm...ajuste myself a teeny lil bit before hospital pictures?? I know i know i'll be thrilled to finaly have my baby and etc etc..but i dont wanna look all yucky sloppy....greasy sweaty hair???? Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## NewbieLisette

hahaha keepthefaith I love it!!! Plant the seed early :winkwink:

Here are some idea's to get us started!

https://www.gifts.com/occasion/new-baby/push-presents/yL9OJo?mode=60


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhhh....my....god......Newbie why in the friggg did u just show us that?????? Whaaaaa i want 1 of everything!!

Wait waitttt if i get preggers with twins...can i have 2 prezzies??????


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy I know eh...nice to daydream :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think you shoudl definately get 2 prezzies if you have twins!!! I'll have to find a way to mention that to H soon cuz twins runs in my family :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

They run in my family too!!! Extremely seriously run in our family! My granpa is part of 3 sets of twins (they are 6 in in his fam duhhh) My granma lost a set of twins and my aunts on my dad's side are twins! They are everywhere ooohhhh...

Funny thing my DH never stopped repeating since the mc that to make up for our loss god will give us 2 instead of 1 next time LOLOLOLOL. I dunno if i can handdle twins...sure i'd do it cuz u know what else can u do and we'd make do too but...my poor boobies are gonna be very unsexy after huh???


----------



## anonbabyluvr

Count me in!!!! :dust:


----------



## jessy1101

Hey anonbabyluvr!!! Happy to have u aboard hunny! Just be prepared to read some pretty whacked out stuff on here. But u know sometimes it's good to go coocoo for cocopuffs.

Jump in at any time! We do a topic of the day and a special weekend bonus so feel free to provide :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Oooooh I have heard of push presents before. I didn't really get one with DS, but I did get roses :) But he didn't even send them to the hospital, he waited for me to get home so he didn't have to bring them home with us! I am thinking I deserve a push present next time, one with diamonds! LOL.

I sometimes wonder if I will get twins next time to make up for the one I lost, and like you guys twins runs in my family too! I am a fraternal twin! I think you definately get two push presents with twins. But my question is what if you have a C section? Do you have to give your push present back? LOL.... Or does it become a "you-had-to-have-major-surgery-to-get-that-kid-out-so-I-love-you-even-more" present?


----------



## anonbabyluvr

jessy1101 said:


> Hey anonbabyluvr!!! Happy to have u aboard hunny! Just be prepared to read some pretty whacked out stuff on here. But u know sometimes it's good to go coocoo for cocopuffs.
> 
> Jump in at any time! We do a topic of the day and a special weekend bonus so feel free to provide :hugs::hugs:

Thanks!! I'm sure I'll love it. I'm :wacko: myself :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Twinks that's an easy one!! It's a You-just-got-sliced-wide-open-to-deliver-2-babies-that-made-u-feel-like-a-whale-for-9-months-and-this-is-a-good-job-you-a-total-rockstar-women-present!!

See?? Easy peasy!


----------



## confusedprego

All my close girl friends with kids have push presents. I told DH I didn't want one but I'm secretly hoping he'll get me one anyway :) I had said that before we had a loss..its gonna be a much bigger deal now :)


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ahhh Twinks that's an easy one!! It's a You-just-got-sliced-wide-open-to-deliver-2-babies-that-made-u-feel-like-a-whale-for-9-months-and-this-is-a-good-job-you-a-total-rockstar-women-present!!
> 
> See?? Easy peasy!

OK... I think I will just hope for a "push" present next time though ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Confused...ummm...hunny u r trying to discreetly let a man figure out that non means yes....ummm...maybe u shouldnt try to do that..it might not exactly give u the result u want LOLOLOLOLOL :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> All my close girl friends with kids have push presents. I told DH I didn't want one but I'm secretly hoping he'll get me one anyway :) I had said that before we had a loss..its gonna be a much bigger deal now :)

If your DH is like mine, you better be dropping some major hints! He won't remember what I told him to get from the store, but I will guarentee he would remember if I told him I didn't want a present. I think by the end of my second trimester I will just start leaving sale ads for jewelry stores around the house periodically. Do you think he would get the hint? Or maybe put it under the cabinet in the bathroom, he seems to do important reading in there! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> All my close girl friends with kids have push presents. I told DH I didn't want one but I'm secretly hoping he'll get me one anyway :) I had said that before we had a loss..its gonna be a much bigger deal now :)
> 
> If your DH is like mine, you better be dropping some major hints! He won't remember what I told him to get from the store, but I will guarentee he would remember if I told him I didn't want a present. I think by the end of my second trimester I will just start leaving sale ads for jewelry stores around the house periodically. Do you think he would get the hint? Or maybe put it under the cabinet in the bathroom, he seems to do important reading in there! LOLClick to expand...

Ya nooooooooooooooooo if u dont specificly leave a huge red sign saying buy me this...it aint gonna happen LOL:cry:


----------



## NewbieLisette

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!! Important reading in the bathroom Twinks! I love it!!!!! Totally agree with Jessy though, big red sign....BUY ME!!!!!!!!!

anonbabylvr - welcome :wave:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> All my close girl friends with kids have push presents. I told DH I didn't want one but I'm secretly hoping he'll get me one anyway :) I had said that before we had a loss..its gonna be a much bigger deal now :)
> 
> If your DH is like mine, you better be dropping some major hints! He won't remember what I told him to get from the store, but I will guarentee he would remember if I told him I didn't want a present. I think by the end of my second trimester I will just start leaving sale ads for jewelry stores around the house periodically. Do you think he would get the hint? Or maybe put it under the cabinet in the bathroom, he seems to do important reading in there! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Ya nooooooooooooooooo if u dont specificly leave a huge red sign saying buy me this...it aint gonna happen LOL:cry:Click to expand...

OK, well I think I will work on a BFP first, then worry about picking out a present.

Ooooh better idea, since we have been through so much already, I think we should institute a BFP present!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> All my close girl friends with kids have push presents. I told DH I didn't want one but I'm secretly hoping he'll get me one anyway :) I had said that before we had a loss..its gonna be a much bigger deal now :)
> 
> If your DH is like mine, you better be dropping some major hints! He won't remember what I told him to get from the store, but I will guarentee he would remember if I told him I didn't want a present. I think by the end of my second trimester I will just start leaving sale ads for jewelry stores around the house periodically. Do you think he would get the hint? Or maybe put it under the cabinet in the bathroom, he seems to do important reading in there! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Ya nooooooooooooooooo if u dont specificly leave a huge red sign saying buy me this...it aint gonna happen LOL:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> OK, well I think I will work on a BFP first, then worry about picking out a present.
> 
> Ooooh better idea, since we have been through so much already, I think we should institute a BFP present!Click to expand...


OMG can i actualy start shopping for that now?? Ooohhhh double topic of the day which is ok since it's related, What would you like as a BFP prezzie or push prezzy?? Not just diamonds gotta be more specific!! Pictures would be even better hiiihiiii :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hahah too funny lol


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> All my close girl friends with kids have push presents. I told DH I didn't want one but I'm secretly hoping he'll get me one anyway :) I had said that before we had a loss..its gonna be a much bigger deal now :)
> 
> If your DH is like mine, you better be dropping some major hints! He won't remember what I told him to get from the store, but I will guarentee he would remember if I told him I didn't want a present. I think by the end of my second trimester I will just start leaving sale ads for jewelry stores around the house periodically. Do you think he would get the hint? Or maybe put it under the cabinet in the bathroom, he seems to do important reading in there! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Ya nooooooooooooooooo if u dont specificly leave a huge red sign saying buy me this...it aint gonna happen LOL:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> OK, well I think I will work on a BFP first, then worry about picking out a present.
> 
> Ooooh better idea, since we have been through so much already, I think we should institute a BFP present!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG can i actualy start shopping for that now?? Ooohhhh double topic of the day which is ok since it's related, What would you like as a BFP prezzie or push prezzy?? Not just diamonds gotta be more specific!! Pictures would be even better hiiihiiii :happydance:Click to expand...

I say yes, we can start shopping now! I think a great BFP present would be a day at the spa, with a mani/pedi and a massage (even if it has to be a pregnancy massage)! Seriously, since we will have to put up with stretchmarks and swollen ankles, I think we should get to start off a pregnancy being pampered. Oooo or maybe monthly spa days!


----------



## jessy1101

LOL i actualy just a lil shaky jigg in my office me really really likey monthly spa visits mmhhhmmmm....monthly pampering mmmhmm.....

What about the before the BFP gift?? U know as a lil pick me up...u can do that too right?%??


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think we shud get a spa day from ttcing...LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> i think we shud get a spa day from ttcing...LOL

:thumbup:


----------



## keepthefaithx

ttcing is so damn stressfull we need/deserve a spa day!!

lets mention it to dh tonight!!

whose w [email protected] lol


----------



## jkb11

I'm loving the push present idea!!! so for me..... hmmm If I happen to have a girl then I think it would be the sweetest thing ever if he got matching bracelets for me and sweet girl! and as far as the stone it should be the birth stone for the baby's due date! I can't wait to clue hubby in on this I too will be using you ladies saying all the girls on BnB get push presents:winkwink: And for a BFP present a current family picture would e something really special to me. something I could keep and know thats the time we found out our family was growing:flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm all for a spa day for TTC... wish I had time for one! Me and DH are going away for the weekend of our anniversary, maybe he will treat me to a "spa" day then? I am hoping by then it will be a BFP present... LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> ttcing is so damn stressfull we need/deserve a spa day!!
> 
> lets mention it to dh tonight!!
> 
> whose w [email protected] lol

I am definetly with u on that!! Even if it's just a day in the hot baths at the spa that's nice too. My hubby loves that so it's something we can do together!! Yupp....hmmm..i have no plans for sunday sooo....hmmm....to be continued hiihhii

Jbk love those ideas!! I definetly want some type of charm to correspond with our baby u know? Birth stone etc etc.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I'm all for a spa day for TTC... wish I had time for one! Me and DH are going away for the weekend of our anniversary, maybe he will treat me to a "spa" day then? I am hoping by then it will be a BFP present... LOL

Ooohhhh where r u going? Anything exciting??


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> I'm loving the push present idea!!! so for me..... hmmm If I happen to have a girl then I think it would be the sweetest thing ever if he got matching bracelets for me and sweet girl! and as far as the stone it should be the birth stone for the baby's due date! I can't wait to clue hubby in on this I too will be using you ladies saying all the girls on BnB get push presents:winkwink: And for a BFP present a current family picture would e something really special to me. something I could keep and know thats the time we found out our family was growing:flower:

Aww great idea! I am thinking my push present should be a mother's ring with DS and the new baby's birthstone. Maybe I can talk DH into buying me a band with our angel's would be birthstone to wear next to the mother's ring. I have a ring already with that birthstone, but I wouldn't be able to wear it next to another ring because it is a heart shaped ring.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Love these ideas girls! keep em coming :)


----------



## jkb11

Twinkie210 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm loving the push present idea!!! so for me..... hmmm If I happen to have a girl then I think it would be the sweetest thing ever if he got matching bracelets for me and sweet girl! and as far as the stone it should be the birth stone for the baby's due date! I can't wait to clue hubby in on this I too will be using you ladies saying all the girls on BnB get push presents:winkwink: And for a BFP present a current family picture would e something really special to me. something I could keep and know thats the time we found out our family was growing:flower:
> 
> Aww great idea! I am thinking my push present should be a mother's ring with DS and the new baby's birthstone. Maybe I can talk DH into buying me a band with our angel's would be birthstone to wear next to the mother's ring. I have a ring already with that birthstone, but I wouldn't be able to wear it next to another ring because it is a heart shaped ring.Click to expand...


:thumbup:great idea! i like!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i loveeeeeee the bracelet idea!! so cute!


----------



## lauren10

howdy! I kind of got a push present with my daughter...well...he got me a necklace in Dubai because he was in Afghanistan for 3 months before she was born and came home just in time for the birth! Diamonds and sapphires! he did good. It was kind of a sorry-I-was-in-the-middle-east-for-most-of-your-pregnancy gift. 

NOTHING from the psychic still!!!! She must know I'm waiting anxiously!!

oh, the site says 2-3 days. She must be backed up


----------



## lauren10

Hold the phone........ should I be checking for a negative pregnancy test?? i just had an image of testing next weekend, and it's positive, but maybe it was still showing positive all along from the MC??? I did get blood drawn today, but that takes days (at least) to find out about...so I better buy up some 'sticks on the way home. 

Is it possible to get AF if you still test + for hcg on a pregnancy test?


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Hold the phone........ should I be checking for a negative pregnancy test?? i just had an image of testing next weekend, and it's positive, but maybe it was still showing positive all along from the MC??? I did get blood drawn today, but that takes days (at least) to find out about...so I better buy up some 'sticks on the way home.
> 
> Is it possible to get AF if you still test + for hcg on a pregnancy test?

If you want to erase all doubt, I would have checked for a negative hpt first. It is possible to have bleeding if you test is still +, it wouldn't really be AF, but your body trying to expel left over tissue.

but if you haven't had any bleeding for several weeks, then odds are any bleeding you have would be AF.


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW lauren that's pretty crazy stuff girl! Have you had AF yet since the mc? I had mine Sept.19 and wondering when to expect AF or if maybe i could just get PG straight away! Won't start my poas addiction till the end of the month....or so I tell myself :blush:


----------



## KamIAm

:flower:

Hi ... You can mostly find me buried in the "2nd trimester loss" section since my loss 7 months ago ...but I have been flirting with the idea of TTC again ...So, thought I'd stumble my way in and say HI!! :winkwink:

Went ahead and made me a ticker and MIGHT be on my way in joining y'all

:dust:

Thanks :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

guys i have a rant..lol sorry

one of my best friends always complains to me about motherhood. how its so hard and your life is guna be so different and "just want and see i cant wait till you have to deal with it your guna go nuts"

like WHY THE HELL say things like this to me when you know i am desperate for a baby..

like why do people have to be so like unthoughtful and why cant they really think about what they say...

like most ppl around me have no idea how to make me feel better, they say horrible stupid things that get me even more sad...

like use your head, dont say dumb shit to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Hold the phone........ should I be checking for a negative pregnancy test?? i just had an image of testing next weekend, and it's positive, but maybe it was still showing positive all along from the MC??? I did get blood drawn today, but that takes days (at least) to find out about...so I better buy up some 'sticks on the way home.
> 
> Is it possible to get AF if you still test + for hcg on a pregnancy test?
> 
> If you want to erase all doubt, I would have checked for a negative hpt first. It is possible to have bleeding if you test is still +, it wouldn't really be AF, but your body trying to expel left over tissue.
> 
> but if you haven't had any bleeding for several weeks, then odds are any bleeding you have would be AF.Click to expand...

crisis averted. I got an hpt and it was very negative. until next week :)


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> guys i have a rant..lol sorry
> 
> one of my best friends always complains to me about motherhood. how its so hard and your life is guna be so different and "just want and see i cant wait till you have to deal with it your guna go nuts"
> 
> like WHY THE HELL say things like this to me when you know i am desperate for a baby..
> 
> like why do people have to be so like unthoughtful and why cant they really think about what they say...
> 
> like most ppl around me have no idea how to make me feel better, they say horrible stupid things that get me even more sad...
> 
> like use your head, dont say dumb shit to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

People really don't think. I'm sorry she's doing that to you. I was in a similar situation with my best friend...we had the same due date to the DAY!!! and she's still pregnant obviously. I had to tell her to knock off the negative comments about pregnancy. She didn't even realize she was doing it to me, she felt so bad and stopped abruptly!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww..yea its so irritating uh..im more sad too bc of my bfn, and i have one of my best friends showers on sunday...like i wanna curl in a ball so dreading it..

:(

lauren your daughter is soo freaking cute!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Uuuggg Lauren that must be incredibly hard but I'm glad ur bff stopped right away! Sometimes people just don't even realize.

Keepthefaith I seriously feel for ya! My bff used to do the exact same thing (she has an autistic 5year old & a 3year old)! Since I had my mc though she's been amazing! No more rants about her own crap & even has been able to empathise with my pain better than anyone! The best thing she had said a few weeks ago was "its ok to be just mad & wanna tell everyone, shut the hell up!!! I was happy too 3weeks ago!!" Funny enough just today she was saying how people just need to learn to not say dumb shit that makes it worse!!! Like say NOTHING people!!! Sorry ur dealing with this hun :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks newbie..

sometimes i wanna just like crawl into a ball and hide lol

its so hard for someone to relate tho

until you lose a child you will never understand. and i guess not know when not to say things and what u shudnt say-

xoxox


----------



## NewbieLisette

I hear ya girl! I really think people just try to distract or talk about whatever as though we'll forget or something! I had to tell my own mother the other day "mom please you have to stop talking and rambling about other people's stuff...i truely don't care or have the energy for it right now and please don't think this is helping me any"!!!!!!

There are still some really tough days and moments but at least we've got eachother to relate to right :) Now let's think of a worthy PUPO topic for tmmr that Jessy would be proud of us for!!! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, this is not how I expected to spend my night... I am sitting in the ER with my mom, my brother was having heart palpitations... this could be a long night.


----------



## justwaiting

I hope he's ok twinkie.


----------



## Twinkie210

He's ok, just waiting to find out when he can go home


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie I'm glad your brother is ok. Do they know what's causing it? 

I hear ya ladies about the stupid comments. And even the most caring people say stupid things. I think people just don't know what to say, and feel like they have to say something to "make it better" and don't understand we just need comfort.


----------



## collie_crazy

Welcome IAmKam :wave: Its nice to see you in here :hugs: 

LMAO @ Jessy dressing her cat in the onesie... I think my cat would KILL me hahahahha but I think you should try it and post pics :rofl: 

I know its yesterdays topic but I'll answer it anyway! I have heard of a push present but only through like American TV shows. Its something that doesnt really happen in the UK but I think I might make sure my OH gets me one LOL. I also love the idea of a baby shower but that doesnt really happen to the scale that it does over there either BOO! 

Ooo and as for looking good for photos then I would definitely be breaking out the make up! I dont wear loads but I dont like leaving the house without at least foundation on so after pushing I would def be whipping out my mirror before the photos! These are ones you are going to want on your wall for years so you have to look good y'know!

Ooo Oooo Oooo and my OH is convinced we will have twins even though it DOESNT run in either of our families haha. He was even slightly disappointed when we had our first scan and we were told there was only one baby! :haha:

Well girls I had my smiley on my OPK this morning! YAY! I am feeling quite positive about this cycle but be prepared for my crazy ass testing super dooper early to start soon :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## collie_crazy

Twinks I am glad your brother is OK... did they know what caused the palpatations? :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Twinks I am glad your brother is OK... did they know what caused the palpatations? :hugs:

He is an idiot. He was supposed to be taking blood pressure meds and stopped taking them. So then he started feeling bad a few days ago, so decided just to start taking them again. When he went to the ER last night his blood pressure was sky high. They gave him some meds, so it went down. He's lucky he didn't give himself a stroke or something. Anyway, maybe now he will actually take it when he is supposed to! But the whole ordeal was like 4 hours, so I didn't get to bed until 2:15, so I am taking the day off work and going back to bed after I drop DS off at school.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi guys, I'd love to join this group.

I've been drinking decaf coffee for so long, (just in case I could be preggers lol) that I've forgotten what a decent cup of caffine laden coffee tastes like PUPO is deffo the motto in my house :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I didn't allow pictures of me right after I got done pushing! It took like 2.5 hours for me though, cause DS got stuck. I ended up with a forcept delivery (my nurses and family thought for sure they would do a C-section). I don't even think the hospital I will deliver at allows camera's during delivery anymore, at least not video. I am guessing it has to do with the Dr.'s getting sued. But trust me, that was not a moment in life that I needed documented to relive every year. A few pics after they clean the baby up some was fine with me.


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Twinks what a silly man he is! I am glad he is ok though and hope he has learned his lesson :hugs: Hope you manage to get some rest today. 

Welcome to the madhouse PrincessTaz :wave:


----------



## Twinkie210

PrincessTaz said:


> Hi guys, I'd love to join this group.
> 
> I've been drinking decaf coffee for so long, (just in case I could be preggers lol) that I've forgotten what a decent cup of caffine laden coffee tastes like PUPO is deffo the motto in my house :)

Welcome!

I know what you mean. I have been taking prenatals for months now. Even if I get pregnant right away, I estimate that I will take them for about 2 years straight! But hey, the sacrifices we make for a healthy baby! Caffeine is a hard one for me. I have cut back tremendously, but I still have one or two caffienated (SP?) beverages a week. I cut out coffee, but I can't cut out tea completely! I definately will when I get pregnant, infact I quit drinking any caffeine at all when I found out I was pregnant last time, even though they say one a day is OK.


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Oh Twinks what a silly man he is! I am glad he is ok though and hope he has learned his lesson :hugs: Hope you manage to get some rest today.
> 
> Welcome to the madhouse PrincessTaz :wave:

Haha, I hope so too. I went so my mom didn't have to wait in the waiting room alone (she took him to the hospital). She was so mad at him for not taking his meds like he was supposed to.


----------



## keepthefaithx

PrincessTaz said:


> Hi guys, I'd love to join this group.
> 
> I've been drinking decaf coffee for so long, (just in case I could be preggers lol) that I've forgotten what a decent cup of caffine laden coffee tastes like PUPO is deffo the motto in my house :)

too funny!!

welcome!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Hi KamIam welcome to our wonderfull suport group where saying the most whacked out thing gets u brownie points! :hi:Hoping u'll have a good TTC relasionship with ur uterus and vagina LOLOL.

Twinks i'm glad he's ok!! But i'm sorry to say it's stoooopid that he did that with his meds. U know men tend to be dumbasses right :dohh:??

Keepthefaith and Lauren people try to be supportive sometimes and it just backfires. Yes they try to understand our situations but it's not the same if u havent been threw it. U think u know but u just dont (X-files theme song dooooooodooooooodooooooo) :serenade:

PrincessTaz happy to have u abord hunny!! The things we sacrifice to try and get preggers huh?? If u read the posts a lil bit back you'll notice that i have now convinced myself that my DH's urine is a self fertilizer to get pregnant and will be trying that theory out...you all laugh now but we shall see dearies who has the last laught mouhhaaahaaaa....ya it probably wont b me since u know i'll be covered in stinky pee...'SOB' soo sooo cruel..

BTW i would like to thank Twinks for giving me today's freashly brewed topic idea. How long would it take for u to atempt murdering ur DH if he magicly pulls out a video camera during labour? And i mean pointing it at ur vadhy ooziness?? I've contemplated this many many times since mine has let me in on the fact that he wants to film it. It being me being in pain and squirting god knows what god knows where from my vajayjay. He believes it is the type of souvenir i'll actualy want to remember in dolby digital 5.1 sourround sound and image...hmmmmm....i then asked him if he was on cocaine. To which he replied no. To which i replied maybe u should start taking some to savour the last moments alive on this earth u will have. To that he answered with an ahhh shucks babe u know you'll thank me later laugh. To which i replied :devil::devil: do it and i'm gonna cause bodily harm to ur weeeenis. Strangely...there was no other peep heard from him...hmmmmm....dunno why :muaha::muaha:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Hi KamIam welcome to our wonderfull suport group where saying the most whacked out thing gets u brownie points! :hi:Hoping u'll have a good TTC relasionship with ur uterus and vagina LOLOL.
> 
> Twinks i'm glad he's ok!! But i'm sorry to say it's stoooopid that he did that with his meds. U know men tend to be dumbasses right :dohh:??
> 
> Keepthefaith and Lauren people try to be supportive sometimes and it just backfires. Yes they try to understand our situations but it's not the same if u havent been threw it. U think u know but u just dont (X-files theme song dooooooodooooooodooooooo) :serenade:
> 
> PrincessTaz happy to have u abord hunny!! The things we sacrifice to try and get preggers huh?? If u read the posts a lil bit back you'll notice that i have now convinced myself that my DH's urine is a self fertilizer to get pregnant and will be trying that theory out...you all laugh now but we shall see dearies who has the last laught mouhhaaahaaaa....ya it probably wont b me since u know i'll be covered in stinky pee...'SOB' soo sooo cruel..
> 
> BTW i would like to thank Twinks for giving me today's freashly brewed topic idea. How long would it take for u to atempt murdering ur DH if he magicly pulls out a video camera during labour? And i mean pointing it at ur vadhy ooziness?? I've contemplated this many many times since mine has let me in on the fact that he wants to film it. It being me being in pain and squirting god knows what god knows where from my vajayjay. He believes it is the type of souvenir i'll actualy want to remember in dolby digital 5.1 sourround sound and image...hmmmmm....i then asked him if he was on cocaine. To which he replied no. To which i replied maybe u should start taking some to savour the last moments alive on this earth u will have. To that he answered with an ahhh shucks babe u know you'll thank me later laugh. To which i replied :devil::devil: do it and i'm gonna cause bodily harm to ur weeeenis. Strangely...there was no other peep heard from him...hmmmmm....dunno why :muaha::muaha:

Hahahahaha!

I would actually get off the delivery table and kick his ass! They asked me if I wanted a mirror to see, I was like NO!! I don't want to see. I kind of wish I would have looked once in a mirror, because it would have been good to see my son about to be born, but I don't think I would want to make a home movie out of it! I hate to burst your bubble Jessie, but I think the stuff squirting from your vajajay would be the least of your worries. Everything comes out at that point, iykwim! My mom said it was the grossest thing she has every seen (my son being born) and my sister said at that point she never wanted to have kids, so I am thinking its a NO on the videoing!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I guess I am going to get the "worst mom ever" award. DS just told me that needded to keep weeks worth of school papers that I just trashed last week. I feel so bad...


----------



## lauren10

Welcome to the latest joiners! 

STILL no psychic reading Jessy!!!! should I email her? maybe it's not good and she doesn't want to tell me?! lol


----------



## lauren10

topic of the day: ha...no way do i want to see that shit! My husband has seen a lot of gory things in his life, and he said my episiotomy was up there...lol. no thanks to watching that on our flat screen! Immediate death I say.


----------



## jessy1101

Ooohhh Lauren ya maybe email her in case...but if u think of the 2-3 days then today would be the max limit right? Since u did it tuesday pm? 

Twinks ya i know i wont think bout the juicys. But i aint there yet so thinking bout the juicys for now is all good heeeeeee


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I guess I am going to get the "worst mom ever" award. DS just told me that needded to keep weeks worth of school papers that I just trashed last week. I feel so bad...

Nahhhhh can u buy him off with candy??? LOLOL see now that's bad.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess I am going to get the "worst mom ever" award. DS just told me that needded to keep weeks worth of school papers that I just trashed last week. I feel so bad...
> 
> Nahhhhh can u buy him off with candy??? LOLOL see now that's bad.Click to expand...

He wasn't even upset, I was! I am frantically trying to e-mail his teacher to see if she can give him new copies of the papers, and he was just so laid back about it! Luckily it is a class that he doesn't get graded on (it is an accelerated program- 'cause he is a smarty pants), but still he is going to be the only little kid without these papers!


----------



## jessy1101

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I guess I am going to get the "worst mom ever" award. DS just told me that needded to keep weeks worth of school papers that I just trashed last week. I feel so bad...
> 
> Nahhhhh can u buy him off with candy??? LOLOL see now that's bad.Click to expand...

Huh.....can u buy her off with candy?? The drinking kind of course LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ooohhh Lauren ya maybe email her in case...but if u think of the 2-3 days then today would be the max limit right? Since u did it tuesday pm?
> 
> Twinks ya i know i wont think bout the juicys. But i aint there yet so thinking bout the juicys for now is all good heeeeeee

Can I add to the topic? Besides killing OH if he video tapes it what is the first thing you think you will do or say or think after you deliver? Will you just have OH, or will other people be with you?

When I had DS, the first thing I said is "He looks like my brother!" He did actually. And I was mad at myself for forgetting to count fingers and toes (I thought every mom automatically did this LOL).

The next time around, I don't know how I will feel, since I have done it before. I am going to try to remember to count digits, but other than that. I don't know. My Mom and sister were there last time, and while I wouldn't mind them coming again, I think maybe it should be a person moment betweem me and DH (and all the Drs and nurses of course!)


----------



## jessy1101

Of course u can add! Feel free anytime. Love ur topic choice too!! We've actualy discussed what we want to do and who to be there etc etc. I dont mind having my mom with me when u know we're waiting and no pushing and etc. But when the actual work work starts i want to be alone with DH. Same thing after the delivery i just want us to be alone even if it's like 30 mins with our baby. It's something that we created and want to share on. At the same time i'll also be francticly going threw my makeup bag to not look like crap. LOL i kid as if i'll even think of that at that point...well maybe just at least a quick brush or something..


----------



## KamIAm

Poor Twinkie!! :haha: I have thrown away my kids "keep" papers so many times, I'm NOT allowed to rummage thru their backpacks, THEY get the stuff out and hand me what I'm allowed to handle.....:rofl:

But, yes..... I still rummage...:winkwink: :shhh: Just gently place them as they had them :thumbup:

And I must say~ Jessy, you are hilarious! :haha: Love reading your responses and the things you say..... LOVE IT :rofl::rofl:

Think I'm gonna fit in just fine here :winkwink:

As for the topic of the day...... Heck NO.... My poor OH wasn't even allowed to LOOK!!! Gasp!, Ickyyyy! I didn't wanna scar him too badly where he wouldn't wanna take a pleasure trip back :winkwink: :sex:

Oh, and according to my ticker..... Today is gonna be a great day :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

KamIAm said:


> Poor Twinkie!! :haha: I have thrown away my kids "keep" papers so many times, I'm NOT allowed to rummage thru their backpacks, THEY get the stuff out and hand me what I'm allowed to handle.....:rofl:
> 
> But, yes..... I still rummage...:winkwink: :shhh: Just gently place them as they had them :thumbup:
> 
> And I must say~ Jessy, you are hilarious! :haha: Love reading your responses and the things you say..... LOVE IT :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Think I'm gonna fit in just fine here :winkwink:
> 
> As for the topic of the day...... Heck NO.... My poor OH wasn't even allowed to LOOK!!! Gasp!, Ickyyyy! I didn't wanna scar him too badly where he wouldn't wanna take a pleasure trip back :winkwink: :sex:
> 
> Oh, and according to my ticker..... Today is gonna be a great day :winkwink:


LOL KamIAm i think u and i are gonna get along marvelously hiihii. I agree with not wanting to scar for life due to ur hoohah. I mean it's almost gonna be the size of a freeway once the bundle comes out...how in the hell would he be able to get it up after seeing that right? RIGHT???? He can stay by my and hold my hand.. and not make any type of painfull wince if i squeeze too hard suck it up sweety i'm in more pain.

According to ur ticker yuppp it's definetly gonna be...productive LOL :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

With my daughter the first thing I thought and said was....she smells so good! lol. I just couldn't get over it. I was saying to DH, doesn't she smell so good?! he was like, uh, I don't know. haha. I thought maybe it was some kind of like primative instinctual thing to make sure I wanted to keep her. weird.

I just had my DH there and will do the same again. I'll probably try to just enjoy it more this time around because with my DD she got whipped away to nicu, flew to Halifax without me, and I had to ride there in a car the night i gave birth for 5 hours to get to her. it was brutal!! but we're all good now.


----------



## Twinkie210

KamIAm said:


> Poor Twinkie!! :haha: I have thrown away my kids "keep" papers so many times, I'm NOT allowed to rummage thru their backpacks, THEY get the stuff out and hand me what I'm allowed to handle.....:rofl:
> 
> But, yes..... I still rummage...:winkwink: :shhh: Just gently place them as they had them :thumbup:
> 
> And I must say~ Jessy, you are hilarious! :haha: Love reading your responses and the things you say..... LOVE IT :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Think I'm gonna fit in just fine here :winkwink:
> 
> As for the topic of the day...... Heck NO.... My poor OH wasn't even allowed to LOOK!!! Gasp!, Ickyyyy! I didn't wanna scar him too badly where he wouldn't wanna take a pleasure trip back :winkwink: :sex:
> 
> Oh, and according to my ticker..... Today is gonna be a great day :winkwink:

Oh good, glad to know I am not the only one who does this!:haha:

DH did look once when I had DS, and he was like, "It was really gross!" LOL, but he wasn't scarred, so I don't think we have anything to worry about! I think it did give him an appreciation for what women have to go through.

Good Luck tonight, if you ticker is right it should be a very good day for you :sex:


----------



## lauren10

KamIAm said:


> Oh, and according to my ticker..... Today is gonna be a great day :winkwink:

ooohhh! get fertilized today!!! :dust::spermy::sex::bunny:


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> With my daughter the first thing I thought and said was....she smells so good! lol. I just couldn't get over it. I was saying to DH, doesn't she smell so good?! he was like, uh, I don't know. haha. I thought maybe it was some kind of like primative instinctual thing to make sure I wanted to keep her. weird.
> 
> I just had my DH there and will do the same again. I'll probably try to just enjoy it more this time around because with my DD she got whipped away to nicu, flew to Halifax without me, and I had to ride there in a car the night i gave birth for 5 hours to get to her. it was brutal!! but we're all good now.

Haha, I didn't think to smell him! But there is something about a baby smell that is attractive to women... and let me tell you it is not the same for men!

That is sad to hear that you had to be seperated so soon! I sent DS to the nursury after I had him (he was born at 10:30pm) so it was quite late after we got all cleaned up and everyone had a peak at him. So when I woke up a few hours later I wanted the nurse to bring him to me, but he had some breathing problems and he was under an oxygen hood so they couldn't. I was so mad that they didn't come tell me right away! I went in to see him a little while later and I was panicking because all the babies looked the same and I couldn't remember exactly what he looked like!:haha: I think next time I am going to make someone take a pic with a digital camera and carry it around with me! I felt like a horrible mom then, how can you not know which baby is yours! I had to look at the names on the bassinets!


----------



## KamIAm

I tried waking my honey up "nicely" this morning.... Needless to say, He ISN"T a morning person ... Gahhhh ...:dohh:

Soooo ... Dang it.... Nothing YET today ... Might just have to call him and offer to make him a nice lunch :flasher::flasher::flasher:
I'll just greet him at the door.. "welcome honey, now take off your pants!":happydance:

Warning!!!!! :tease: Crazy, Ovaulating Woman in THA house!!!!! :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

KamIAm said:


> I tried waking my honey up "nicely" this morning.... Needless to say, He ISN"T a morning person ... Gahhhh ...:dohh:
> 
> Soooo ... Dang it.... Nothing YET today ... Might just have to call him and offer to make him a nice lunch :flasher::flasher::flasher:
> I'll just greet him at the door.. "welcome honey, now take off your pants!":happydance:
> 
> Warning!!!!! :tease: Crazy, Ovaulating Woman in THA house!!!!! :haha:

You know i'Ve actualy heard that men like women who greet them in saran wrap...hmmm i've actualy never tried it before..i dunno would my pinkness get a reaction from the plastic??? Ewwwww i dont want that to happen i mean how can u explain that right??


----------



## lauren10

Oh Twink that's so sad!!!! you can't really get a close look in those bassinets though. I'm sure if you could have smelled them, you would have known which one he was. :)

saran wrap! i think it would be pretty sweaty under there. Are you talking like a saran wrap bikini? or full body? that just made me think of whipped cream bikinis!!! YES!!! do it...answer the door in a whipped cream bikini!! lunch and sex wrapped in one

and that just reminded me of my friend telling me how she was having kinky birthday sex with her boyfriend, and she said, I want you to eat that cake off me....

he got a fork.


----------



## jessy1101

Ya i dunno how i could manage to not get it to melt all over the damn place. We've done the chocolate whipped cream fantasy thinggy..ya ummm....no. I got some all over my hair...his hair...he has chest hair so there too....it was THE MOST unsexy thing ever. 

Plus and i dunno why...we figured bahhh wont be bad no need to get towels or anyting for the sheets....bad BAD BAD idea!! They were the most icky things i had ever seen. 

Lesson of the day? Never mix any type of liquid sugar and bodily juices together. It never ends well.


----------



## KamIAm

Hmmm?? Saran Wrap?? Now that's original!!! :saywhat: Hahahaha:haha:

Yep, gonna have to get creative today.... Since he will be working and by the time he gets home, I'll be gone to DS football game ... Poopy :haha:

Lunch date is a MUST :winkwink:


----------



## lauren10

probably urine and whipped cream don't mix either :haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just came into this convo are we talking about sundaes off our significant other>? lol

let me guess jessy started this topic..LOL

love ya girl!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i just came into this convo are we talking about sundaes off our significant other>? lol
> 
> let me guess jessy started this topic..LOL
> 
> love ya girl!!

I totaly didnt!! Well i contribued my experience with all things that are choco sauce and whipped cream. 

Huhhh u do make a good point dearest Lauren. LOLOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> i just came into this convo are we talking about sundaes off our significant other>? lol
> 
> let me guess jessy started this topic..LOL
> 
> love ya girl!!


:haha::haha::haha: LMAO me too keepthefaith!!!! You can't turn your back on this thread for a few hours!!!!! How ya feeling today girl?

Welcome to the newcomers! Great crazy additions to the board for sure :thumbup:

Twinkie gald your brotehr is ok!

Topic of the day??? Hhmmmm well DH is definately not getting anywhere near the ikkiness let alone taking any video or pictures!!!! I'm with Twinks, I would literally get off the table and beat his ass!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> i just came into this convo are we talking about sundaes off our significant other>? lol
> 
> let me guess jessy started this topic..LOL
> 
> love ya girl!!
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: LMAO me too keepthefaith!!!! You can't turn your back on this thread for a few hours!!!!! How ya feeling today girl?
> 
> Welcome to the newcomers! Great crazy additions to the board for sure :thumbup:
> 
> Twinkie gald your brotehr is ok!
> 
> Topic of the day??? Hhmmmm well DH is definately not getting anywhere near the ikkiness let alone taking any video or pictures!!!! I'm with Twinks, I would literally get off the table and beat his ass!!!!!Click to expand...

You have to admit tho...this place definetly brings on the LOLZ and makes time fly....it's nice to find similiar somewhat hilariously 'disturbed' similar minds. Love love loveeee


----------



## NewbieLisette

Definately agree Jessy!!!!!!!! How ya doing today girl? Weekend plans?


----------



## jessy1101

Well Newbie i've got a murder mystery night with a bunch of friends tomorrow. Lucky me i get to play the slutty one. LOL i say that cuz the point of the story is an 80 year old millionnaire who invites a bunch of people on his yacht to annouce his wedding to his 25 year old secretary (played by me). It's 1920's so i have the glamourous dress with the long gloves and feathers in my hair should be fun!!

I also wanna get my bding on cuz it's gonna be cd10 and 11 which can be critical! Plus on sunday DH told me he wants us to just get into the car and drive somewhere. Doesnt know where but just go on a road trip. I love doing that so should be fun!! We might even end up in ur corner cuz i LOVE shopping at Carrefour Laval so that's right beside montreal!

You? Everybody else on here? Sup y'all?


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW good stuff girlfriend :thumbup: Sounds like lots of fun and Carrefour laval is right next to where i grew up and is now like a crazy Super mall! I'm sure you'd have a blast! You can intice H if you need to by telling him about a cool restaurant in the food court called Smart Burger :winkwink:

I've got a bit of relaxation tonight and then preparing stuff for winter and house projects to take care of since I've been slacking off for weeks now :growlmad:


----------



## Twinkie210

KamIAm said:


> I tried waking my honey up "nicely" this morning.... Needless to say, He ISN"T a morning person ... Gahhhh ...:dohh:
> 
> Soooo ... Dang it.... Nothing YET today ... Might just have to call him and offer to make him a nice lunch :flasher::flasher::flasher:
> I'll just greet him at the door.. "welcome honey, now take off your pants!":happydance:
> 
> Warning!!!!! :tease: Crazy, Ovaulating Woman in THA house!!!!! :haha:

LOLOLOLOLOL! See what I miss when I take a nap!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I've never tried a full on whipped cream bikini, but we have used it a few times in foreplay, and I agree, it sounds like a good idea at the time, but then it seems to get icky sticky after awhile!

Well time for me to get up and get busy, before it is time to pick DS up from school!


----------



## Twinkie210

DH and I have a get away planned for our anniversary in November (5 years, it's hard to imagine it has been that long). I just did the math and if my new medicine works and if I O when I normally do, then I will be on AF when we go out of town (It will be day 5 or so, but still on AF). DH was kind of bummed so I told him there was only one thing to do... He better knock me up this month!:haha:


----------



## lauren10

We're having sexy time again tonight, and going to the Country Pumpkin tomorrow to get a pumpkin to carve and let Eloise pet the sheep and goats! DH is golfing sunday...I'm a bit of a golf widow on sunday mornings. not too exciting!

mystery road trips are the best!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> We're having sexy time again tonight, and going to the Country Pumpkin tomorrow to get a pumpkin to carve and let Eloise pet the sheep and goats! DH is golfing sunday...I'm a bit of a golf widow on sunday mornings. not too exciting!
> 
> mystery road trips are the best!!!!

LOL I am often a golf widow on Sunday mornings too! DH plays in a league May-August/September on Sundays! It drives me crazy!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> We're having sexy time again tonight, and going to the Country Pumpkin tomorrow to get a pumpkin to carve and let Eloise pet the sheep and goats! DH is golfing sunday...I'm a bit of a golf widow on sunday mornings. not too exciting!
> 
> mystery road trips are the best!!!!
> 
> LOL I am often a golf widow on Sunday mornings too! DH plays in a league May-August/September on Sundays! It drives me crazy!Click to expand...

It's so dumb because it HAS to be 18 holes. Why isn't 9 holes enough?? Nooooo...have to play for 4-5 hours or not play at all. stupid.


----------



## keepthefaithx

holy shit bfp today!!! 11dpo omgggggggg!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg omg omg!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG no way!!!!!! That is awesome!!! Give us the details!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I will be leaving to go to a Halloween Party with DS, but I expect some more info to be on here when I get back! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and not to change the subject, but anyone got any ideas to spice things up for DH??? He is kind of getting in a BD rut. I try stripping for him, but that is not his thing. I think I might try a sexy nighty tonight, but any suggestions are welcome! I need to get him interested for the next week and a half!

Oh btw he told me he "serviced" himself last night while I was gone??!!! wtf, that is a waste of possible baby makers!


----------



## lauren10

Congrats KTF!!!! So happy for you! :)

twinkie...a nightie, maybe a slutty halloween outfit like a naughty teacher or something. watch porn together? 

i know how they get though...I make my DH feel like a semen spewing robot. poor guy. At least you're trying to spice things up for him, i don't even try! lol

I would be mad about the self-servicing!! even though they have every right...I feel like, those sperm are MINE!!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Congrats KTF!!!! So happy for you! :)
> 
> twinkie...a nightie, maybe a slutty halloween outfit like a naughty teacher or something. watch porn together?
> 
> i know how they get though...I make my DH feel like a semen spewing robot. poor guy. At least you're trying to spice things up for him, i don't even try! lol

Well I must admit, I tend to let it get a little boring and um "scheduled", but I am going to try to change that! LOL


----------



## anonbabyluvr

keepthefaithx said:


> holy shit bfp today!!! 11dpo omgggggggg!!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thank you so muchhh


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG OMG OMG keepthefaith that's the best news ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Details girl!!!!!!! What time did you test? Did you tell DH yet? Did you ball ur eyes out??!!! I'm sooo happy for you sweetie :happydance:


----------



## collie_crazy

OMG Congrats keepingthefaith!!!!!!!!! :happydance::headspin: Details girl! 

I'm quite lucky I think in that I dont think my OH would WANT to look down there during um proceedings :haha: But there is definitely no way on this earth I would let anyone near there with a camera - video or otherwise!! I mean WHY OH WHY would you ever want to relive that experience? 

I guess it was different when I delivered Emily but he stayed up beside me the whole time, wrapping me in his arms :cry:

Twinks - how about doing 'it' in different places - on the sofa, stairs, kitchen units, shower... car... outdoors :shrug::haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> OMG Congrats keepingthefaith!!!!!!!!! :happydance::headspin: Details girl!
> 
> I'm quite lucky I think in that I dont think my OH would WANT to look down there during um proceedings :haha: But there is definitely no way on this earth I would let anyone near there with a camera - video or otherwise!! I mean WHY OH WHY would you ever want to relive that experience?
> 
> I guess it was different when I delivered Emily but he stayed up beside me the whole time, wrapping me in his arms :cry:
> 
> Twinks - how about doing 'it' in different places - on the sofa, stairs, kitchen units, shower... car... outdoors :shrug::haha:

That would be great, but we don't really want to get caught :haha:(remember I have an 8 year old living with me). Well I tried putting a nightie on latst night and he was like "your wasting your time". Oh well he didn't really complain any LOL.

KTF- girlfriend you drop a bombshell on us and then disappear??? LOL

I hope you having lots of vicotry :sex: hehehe


----------



## keepthefaithx

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG OMG OMG keepthefaith that's the best news ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Details girl!!!!!!! What time did you test? Did you tell DH yet? Did you ball ur eyes out??!!! I'm sooo happy for you sweetie :happydance:

lol

ok so i got home yesterday and for some reason i was like f it let me test..even tho i got all the positives i still felt symptoms!

so i was putting groceries away and came back in a minute and it was up !!

i like shit my pants i wasnt expecting to see it at all!!!!!!

it was a total shock but couldnt be happier, i pray my baby will be healthy and strong and omg im still in shock

thanks for the congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

so exciting!!! :) 

So, I got my reading from Mesina. I'll just post parts of it, it's long. My question to her was just...I've had the feeling that someone is watching over me, and I'd like to know who, and would also like to know what's in store for my future. I put some pertinent parts in purple and added a couple notes of interest!

Your Reading

*Past: *Talking about a man named Lucas that watches over me: I see him leaving your energy holding the hand of a little boy &#8211; as though he brings the boy to see you too. You have a high amount of spiritual activity around you and with the strength of your guide I can see why you pick up on them.

Present: I feel much more positive energies surrounding you and believe you are entering a new phase and cycle in your life that brings you closer in love. I also feel that you are healing from the past and moving on into a more dynamic year &#8211; things will be getting done next year and there is a sense of achievement and change. I see this in the present as I feel you are making preparations, perhaps not consciously, but subconsciously. 

Future: This image is symbolic and not literal I feel &#8211; but I am seeing a burning house. I do feel a house move is up ahead of you and that you will change environments within the year. I also feel that this comes right after a period of doubt and fear about change &#8211; it&#8217;s a choice that you don&#8217;t seem settled with in the beginning and I believe that you may struggle to see it through. Yet I feel right about it and believe that everything will be fine. The time that this is all happening feels as though other avenues of your life have been turned upside down and yet I believe this is all meant to be. You are supposed to be going through this and I feel that Spirit are guiding the changes and making things click into place.

But love is your strongest area next year &#8211; I believe that you are feeling more connected and closer in love and wonderful things are happening with a sense of family. There are trials that will bring a strength to love itself, but these trials are simply changes NOT obstacles. They may feel difficult, but ride them out &#8211; everything feels ok.

I also keep feeling something regarding a Father and Son &#8211; it&#8217;s like peace is happening and togetherness. It feels nice, but it also feels like a struggle for acceptance. This is close to your life so I feel it will be something you will identify when it happens. I see also March and April as months for lots of change and direction in this. (My angel baby would have been born end of march or early april.)

The next year is exciting, but at times difficult to stomach. I see the need for a new cycle and you are certainly getting that. Love feels amazing in the summer months &#8211; particularly June and July and I feel that you are on top of things by then. (I'm right on target for a July baby!)

(There was also some stuff about moving homes and getting a new job in the upcoming year - both are a very strong possibility!) 

*Then she wrote again right after:*
This female Spirit around you had also handed over Yellow Roses in your reading to you in message. I feel this was a reference to the bond and devotion she feels toward you. She connected with me again after I sent your reading to say that I forgot this and it was important!

I have this feeling she may use this as a sign to connect with you somehow in your life.

*And I replied to her:*
Maybe the yellow roses are a congratulations because we're trying to have another baby :)

*And she wrote back: *
ah...then the element to your reading regarding Father and son makes perfect sense - as does the little boy in spirit who I feel accompanies "Lucas"

I believe you will have a son and this is why love is your strongest area next year.

Good luck with a new pregnancy ahead and I wish you and your family a world of blessings!


I like it!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh wow Lauren you're reading is amazing :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Am I the only one that thinks this is wrong???? My SIL just posted a picture on FB of my 7 year old niece pretending to breastfeed her doll. Now you can't see anything, but seriously I don't really think that is FB appropriate. My SIL says "It's natural". Uh it's natural for a girl to play with a doll, not for her to put it to her boob and for you to take a picture!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW lauren...goosebumps!!!!! So happy you finally got it and it was sooo great :thumbup:

Twinks, don't know how natural it is but as a parent I would not be posting it on facebook knowing what's out there:dohh:


----------



## lauren10

I think that's wrong too


----------



## Twinkie210

My thought is, she doesn't breastfeed her baby in front of people and if she does she is all covered up... so why would you take a picture of your 7 year old daughter like that? I am not going there with her because I have to go eat at her house tomorrow and I am not starting shit. BUT... if my niece does it in front of my son and I have to explain to him why she is putting a doll next to her boob I am going to be one ticked off mama! I think there is some stuff you don't let your kids do in front of other people!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ugggg Twinkie she sounds like a nghtmare to deal with! Try and stay cool and get in and out as quickly as possible tmmr! I hope you don't have any explaining to do with DS!


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Ugggg Twinkie she sounds like a nghtmare to deal with! Try and stay cool and get in and out as quickly as possible tmmr! I hope you don't have any explaining to do with DS!

It will probably be fine, she is shy and will most likely just go play while we are over there.

Hey did I miss the topic of the weekend??? Where's Jessy???


----------



## jkb11

Keep the Faith-congrat!!!Sooooo exciting.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lauren10

Jessy had a mystery road trip this weekend i think...so we haven't had a topic!


----------



## collie_crazy

Ah Twinks that is definitely wrong. One of my friends put pics of her 2 daughters baking on FB the other week - they are 6 and 8 and had nothing on except an apron - they had their backs to the camera. I know its just a 'bum' on display but there are so many weirdos out there that I just couldnt put that sort of pic on public display (her profile isnt even private). I guess some people just think ' it wont happen to them' 

KTF how are you :hugs: 

Ooo Jessy and her mystery roadtrip I had forgotten about that! 

Should we think of our own weekend topic? :haha: Although the weekend is nearly over!


----------



## Twinkie210

I forgot about the mystery road trip too! I hope she is having fun. We could think of our own topic... but my brain is not working this early. I will have to think about it!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey everybody!! As u can see i'm here lololol. Not for long tho cuz leaving for roadtrip. How is the weekend treating u guys so far?

Lauren that reading was definetly chills worthy! R u happy to of had one done? I know for sure i was it made me feel extremely positive!!

Keepthefaith once again i am over the moon happy for u sweety! U have to promiss tho that your gonna stay on this thread with us :)

Twinks that just creeps me out posting pics like that?? NASTY!

I can see nobody posted a wonderfull weekend topic so here we go! What do u do to give yourself a feel good boost? Dancing? Drinking? Shopping? Spending lovey dovey time with DH?? Let's hear em all!!


----------



## KamIAm

Hi Gang!!!!

Well think we survived our first month ttc.... wheww! lol

I not sure we did such a great job but I think it was a successful trial run :thumbup:... We actually found it a bit comical, trying to plan baby makin' time, it was harder than I thought! LOL!!:haha:

But, we ended up hittin' the sheets 3rd and 4th day prior to the BIG "O" day and then once the day after... Probably wasn't great timing but thats what we ended up doing... We decided we was only "trying" when we WANTED too... :winkwink:

So, guess I should be ready to test around Nov 3 (ish) ... How soon is TOO soon to start testing????? I feel the obsession slowly creeping in....Muhahahahaha ... :winkwink:


----------



## collie_crazy

Enjoy the roadtrip Jess! Make sure to get plenty of practice in :winkwink:

Kelly - there is no such thing as too early to test... hmmm is there :saywhat: I started testing at like 5dpo last cycle which is crazy early :shy: but I got my first BFP when I was pregnant with Emily at 6dpo so its kind of made me a crazy early peeing-on-a-stick-and-squinting-under-all-kinds-of-different-lights woman :rofl: 

I will be trying to hold off testing until 8dpo this time though :shrug: But I am already eyeing up those HPTs :juggle:


----------



## Twinkie210

What do I do to give myself a feel good boost??? A nice long hot bath or shower, warm comfy pjs and something chocolate! LOL

I sometimes like to go shopping and buy myself a cute outfit, then really fix my hair and makeup nice an put on my new outfit and strut my stuff. hehehe

Speaking of hair... I just went and cut mine all off. I had really long curls before and now it is a nice chin length curly bob. Do any of you ever just get the urge to make a drastic change??? Maybe it's symbolic??? I don't know LOL. DH was excited. He likes my hair short 'cause he thinks I will flat iron it more for him... The man is nuts, he loves my hair stick straight and I have naturally curly hair...


----------



## justwaiting

twinkie I did the same thing after my first loss, just woke up one day and called my hairdresser to cut off my hair. I'm thinking of growing it again now thats it's been short for nearly a year.

Congratulatins KTF, what a wonderful surprise for you and I wish you an easy pregnancy.

I am 9dpo and have been testing since 6dpo, obviously bfn but I go for my first hcg test tomorrow morning with the fertility clinic. I hope we were successful I hope they can tell. A bit freaky thinking tomorrow at 2pm I should know whether I'm pregnant or not. I hope they can tell.

Good luck everyone


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh justwaiting I hope it is good news for you tomorrow! You have to let us know straight away! :haha: 

Girls do you have any idea what I can buy FIL for his 50th birthday? We literally have no idea. We were going to just organise a big family day out activity instead of a big present but there has been some trouble in the family lately so thats not going to work now :dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

Collie- thats a hard one... I don't think we did anything special for either of my parents 50th, they didn't want anything.

One time for my Grandparents Christmas present we had family pictures made for them. It was kind of nice. It might be hard to arrange though.


----------



## collie_crazy

I just had an email through that said 'You are 30 weeks pregnant, is your nursery ready yet?' and have burst into tears :cry::cry::cry: I was feeling ok this morning as well and that has just sent me into a spiral :sad1:

Since losing Emily I have clicked unsubscribe on all the pregnancy emails but a few of them still keep sending me those counter emails even though I have now unsubscribed from them loads of times :cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> I just had an email through that said 'You are 30 weeks pregnant, is your nursery ready yet?' and have burst into tears :cry::cry::cry: I was feeling ok this morning as well and that has just sent me into a spiral :sad1:
> 
> Since losing Emily I have clicked unsubscribe on all the pregnancy emails but a few of them still keep sending me those counter emails even though I have now unsubscribed from them loads of times :cry:

:hugs: So sorry... I know how much it hurts to be reminded like that. You would think a company that deals with pregnancy would be more sensitive to unsubscribing to e-mails. Does the website have a customer service e-mail? I would send the customer service an e-mail telling them your situation and asking them to please remove your e-mail adress from the mailing list. Maybe this would get their attention. If not, can you mark that address as spam so at least it doesn't come to your inbox?

Sorry you have to deal with this:hugs:


----------



## jkb11

oh collie im so sorry.


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Collie i'm so sorry sweety. I got one last week annoucing my 20 week pregnancy and it was time for my scan..it was like a punch to the stomac. Didnt cry tho i just deleted it without reading anything else. We'll get there soon hunny i promiss!

As for the major changes hair wise i actualy do that all the time! It's the one thing i can control so i loveeee changing it up drasticly. Right now i went 1 month ago from being light blond to flashy red! Love love doing that i have another appointement this weekend on the 29th and i'm adding purple streaks to it. 

How is all my fav girlies doing today?? I'm in a super duper good mood! Well....that's kinda always the same right? I dunno i usualy wake up bouncing off my bed so...i'm too much of a happy go lucky person i know i know so sue me teeeheeeeee.

I went and bought some opks this morning since it's CD12 for me today..damn already eh? I feel like i just finished my AF lol..it's nice that it's flying by really fast. I peed at 7am so next pee i can try my opk and see where my vadgy is at! We made sure to bd on friday night and twice saturday (bowchica wow wow biatches). Unfortunatly yesterday i just couldnt need to give the pink a break right? So the plan is to get it on everyday from now till wednesday thursday ish..depending on the opks once again.

Aiight to start off the week with a bang todays topic is Do you watch porn with ur DH? If so, do u try to imitate what's going on onscreen? Does it insult u if DH if bangin u but only concentrating on screen? Is that something that turns u on and DH doesnt like while watching? Fantasing bout one of the men? Let's hear em!!


----------



## jessy1101

Well well welll just went for a good pee and took on OPK. Whatcha think girlies?? Me thinks immaaa booty time tonight teeeheeeee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL! We have watched it before together, but not recently. I am usually destracted by it! I am like people can really do that??? And OMG look at that! It kind of ruins the mood! I would burst out laghing if DH tried to imitate what was going on! He gets mad at me now if I look at him the wrong way or if I am smiling while we are DTD... he is like I can't do this while you are looking at me that way! LOL. He put a pillow over my head the other day! He is crazy!

OK, I have been getting weird pain in my BBs yesterday and I had a bit of EWCM mixed in with creamy CM yesterday. Earlier I checked my CM and I think there is more EWCM! I will be doing another OPK this evening, but I just don't think it would be + yet, I have never O'd this early! Do I make DH DTD tonight just in case? or only if the OPK is +? Or do you think I am nuts and it is just his left over stuff I am seeing? It has been over 12 hours so wouldn't his stuff have came out yet???


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Well well welll just went for a good pee and took on OPK. Whatcha think girlies?? Me thinks immaaa booty time tonight teeeheeeee :happydance::happydance:
> 
> View attachment 285207

I think you will be busy for the next couple days!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I'm assuming that i'll be Oing give or take tonight to tomorrow so i guess count wednesday as 1dpo? I o'd same thing last time night between cd12 and cd13. Is that kinda a bad thing that i'm not Oing on CD14? I got my AF on the exact 2 weeks after Otime so i guess that's normal....

Twinks i'd do an O test just to be sure. Sometimes since u also had a wacky AF this month it could be ur hormones pushing ur O to be a bit sooner. I have tons of EWCM on the TP when i wipped so i'm pretty sure O time is from now to hmmmm...maybe 24 hours...or 12 hours very possible.. I think i'll try and BD twice tonight so throw myself on him as soon as i get home and then go all out corset skanky nylons the works before bed. By giving him what he wants i get what i want teeeheeeee


----------



## jkb11

Jess- hun... its time to "give the special hug" lol! BABY MAKING TIME! GET BUSY.
As far as the porn goes we are a no go. I'm with twinks we would just laugh about things instead of taking pointers. Funny story though- My hubby likes to watch golf on sunday afternoons. needless to say I find it boring and have found a funny way to make it bearable. Next time ya'll are watching it don't think about golf at all, think dirty.Lol! I know it sounds dumb but it is so funny. The announcers whisper and just about every comment out of their mouths contributes to more laughter. My hubby says I have ruined golf for him!


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Jess- hun... its time to "give the special hug" lol! BABY MAKING TIME! GET BUSY.
> As far as the porn goes we are a no go. I'm with twinks we would just laugh about things instead of taking pointers. Funny story though- My hubby likes to watch golf on sunday afternoons. needless to say I find it boring and have found a funny way to make it bearable. Next time ya'll are watching it don't think about golf at all, think dirty.Lol! I know it sounds dumb but it is so funny. The announcers whisper and just about every comment out of their mouths contributes to more laughter. My hubby says I have ruined golf for him!

You betcha imma be real busy tonight teeeheeee here's to hoping to have at least 2 whoopies tonight i'll work real hard for that. Wow dirty golf huh? Could be innersting. Unfortunatly my hubby is into hunting. So there is a channel that plays 24 hours of non stop hunting programs...i dunno if i could make that dirty...i mean with animals?? Hmmmmm.....kinda freaky deaky no? :dohh:


----------



## KamIAm

3 dpo and feeling "different" ... 

Hahaha!!! Oh My Gosh!!! Yep, I've been bitten!! :rofl: Let the craziness begin!! 

I think I have myself totally convinced I am just getting the flu since that is what I am feeling like ... But a teeny tiny part is wondering ... Hmmm??? 

Guess we'll see...... :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

KamIAm said:


> 3 dpo and feeling "different" ...
> 
> Hahaha!!! Oh My Gosh!!! Yep, I've been bitten!! :rofl: Let the craziness begin!!
> 
> I think I have myself totally convinced I am just getting the flu since that is what I am feeling like ... But a teeny tiny part is wondering ... Hmmm???
> 
> Guess we'll see...... :haha:

LOLOLOL dude u r sooooo done for LOLOL :haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi Girlies :wave:

Been super busy the last few days so I'm trying to catch up now!!!

Juat wanted to say :wave:


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren i never got the chance to say wow on ur reading!! Seriously it gave me chills too i was just re-reading it now and i gotta say seriously wow girly..

My friend who was hoping to be pregnant last week but got her AF instead also just got one done from Mesina. It is freakin crazy! See she's been TTC since december and in the summer went to fertily clinics and etc in case something was wrong. She's very spiritual. The thing is she's being doing everything she can temperatures opks checking cervix etc and it almost became a job for them. It's sick how spot on this reading is.

Your Reading



I've been trying to conceive for a long time now. We've been to a
fertility clinic and done all the tests and everything comes back
perfect. My question is: When do you see me getting pregnant?



When I connected with Spirit about this issue with you, immediately I got a message from your guides that your womb is blocked. I feel trauma surrounding this area of your body and feel that it needs some healing and work with your Sacral Chakra in order to get the energies flowing there again and enabling your fertility. 



Spiritually, women store their power and creative energies within their womb. When I connected with you, I felt a lot of emotions here and a struggle to freely express yourself at times as a woman  with an inner battle of power. Pregnancy will be stressed and it may be that you have fertilized eggs but not found them taking to the womb due to the blockage. Then I got a vision of you lying with a stone on your Sacral Chakra  which is just above your pubic bone on the body. I feel that you need the color orange on this point to help draw out the negative energies that are within and get the positive energies flowing through the body again. The message for you was to Let go  there are issues from your past regarding love and perhaps emotional identity that need to be released from you. In order to establish fertility, I believe that you may need to explore healing past emotional issues and embrace your creative side and find your inner power. Through this process, which I believe may take time, I feel that your bodys energy will begin to flow and a pregnancy will be possible. 



If you are willing, the best item to place upon this Chakra point is Orange Carnelian. This is a stone that is easy to get a hold of and holds the properties that you would need. They are not expensive and the best form is raw, unpolished stone  but a fine alternative would be a polished version. But orange is important  not the red carnelian. If you are not able or wish to purchase this, then simply anything that is the color orange will help and can be placed. Even the fruit would work just fine. While holding this item upon that point of the body, visualize the color drawing through that point and into your womb and radiating an orange light upon your womb and ovaries. This will begin helping heal this area in your body and open up the Chakra point so that you are beginning to feel more balanced. I hope this isnt too personal.but when you have done the Chakra point, you can imagine when you urinate after (whenever that is) that the negative energies are drawing out of the body and being flushed away. You may experience emotional ups and downs and begin to recall past memories or things that caused you upset  or you may find that you simply feel energized and calm in the process. There is no one way to predict your feelings as each person heals differently. But I believe if you were willing to do this, that you would find a better balance to the body and more energy flowing. If you have purchased the carnelian, this can be carried with you around in your pocket or purse  with you occasionally holding or wearing it for its benefits. 



I must say, the messages from Spirit show that you dont conceive until next year. I feel that March is a good month for you conception wise  and I feel a strong connection to December for your child. I am also told that you are giving birth to a very spiritual daughter  I believe that you will find your child to be highly perceptive and likely psychic or with some Spiritual talents. She is a very intelligent child and a true gift to your lives. I know this may sound strange to you  but she is choosing to be born under a very spiritual awakening time. I believe that you have had to wait for her to come because she has a deep purpose to arrive during a time in the universe that is quite special. She will be a wonderful and very loved arrival in this world.



When you are pregnant, please take good care of your body. Perhaps if you are also willing, you can set aside time in the pregnancy to listen to music with her in your womb and connect with her. She will do better if you take that time to inspire her within. I know I am speaking very Spiritually to you, but I am told that you can handle this  I feel an amazing bond with her that starts from her conception onwards. You and she will be very close and you will have a deep and emotional connection to her. She will heal you in so many ways and I feel her to simply be a joy to you and your partner. Have faith in her coming, I believe that she is a very special soul who is going to teach you so many things.



Good luck  I know how difficult this can be, but I believe that she will come when she feels right. Use this time before her arrival to heal yourself  go within and reflect. I feel that you may need to address a few past issues for yourself so that you may prepare your body for her to come. I wish you and your partner the very best of luck


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Jessy that's pretty amazing! Was your friend in shock? This woman seems to really be connected to each person even though its all by email!!!! 

Great OPK today girly! Gonna be a fun night ahead!!!:happydance:

Where did you go on your mystery road trip btw? Sorry if u mentioned and I missed it :shrug:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> WOW Jessy that's pretty amazing! Was your friend in shock? This woman seems to really be connected to each person even though its all by email!!!!
> 
> Great OPK today girly! Gonna be a fun night ahead!!!:happydance:
> 
> Where did you go on your mystery road trip btw? Sorry if u mentioned and I missed it :shrug:

She was seriously freakin out!! I was too cuz like i said it's exactly her. It definetly gave me tons of hope for what mine said!! I was curious at first to see if she would of gotten an exact similar copy to mine u know? Then i could be like ya ya it's a bunch of fooey....but nope total 360 from mine timelime too!!

We went to Mont Ste-Sauveur!! It's like 30 mins from montreal lololol. :thumbup:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awesome, soo pretty up there :thumbup:

And the reading for your friend freaked me out too cuz its soo darn diffrent than yours it definately makes you feel that much more positive she's not a bunch of fooey :winkwink: 

Also I LOVE that every reading seems to have such a spiritual twist to it and a positive explanation that even if she says you won't concieve till next year she makes us remember, there is a little soul that has a plan and sometimes we just need to wait, prepare and be ready for it to come back to us when it's ready :cloud9: We'll all be on that cloud real soon!


----------



## jessy1101

I love that too it really makes u feel better i find. I know i've been reading mine everyday since cuz i swear it makes me feel super duper uplifted and positive! 

For sure we're all gonna get ours i have no doubt. Hope nobody minds tho if i stay in this group when i eventualy get a nice BFP. The thought of leaving u guys brakes my heart sooo hopefully you'll all still have me!


----------



## jessy1101

BTW since i adore you guys and must absolutly overshare all the time. I've already booked a nightly appointment tonight with my natural fertilizer LOLOOLOLOLOLOLOL if u guys wuv me you'll remember exactly what that so called self fertilizer is...

The scary thing bout all that?? He was wayyyyy to into the idea....wrong wronggg on so many levels damnit..


----------



## NewbieLisette

I remember Jessy :haha::haha::haha:

Listen whatever works girlfriend!!!!! You could be the next Guru fertility specialst!!!! We'll all be geting...uumm.....fertilized soon :blush:

Oh and you definately better stick around once you get your BFP, you RUN this joint girl!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I love that too it really makes u feel better i find. I know i've been reading mine everyday since cuz i swear it makes me feel super duper uplifted and positive!
> 
> For sure we're all gonna get ours i have no doubt. Hope nobody minds tho if i stay in this group when i eventualy get a nice BFP. The thought of leaving u guys brakes my heart sooo hopefully you'll all still have me!

I would hope you wouldn't leave us even if you get your BFP! You can just warn us about all the stuff we have to look forward too... inflated sore BBS, constipation, gas, bloating, swollen ankles, hemmroids, nausea... all the fun experiences of pregnancy! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> BTW since i adore you guys and must absolutly overshare all the time. I've already booked a nightly appointment tonight with my natural fertilizer LOLOOLOLOLOLOLOL if u guys wuv me you'll remember exactly what that so called self fertilizer is...
> 
> The scary thing bout all that?? He was wayyyyy to into the idea....wrong wronggg on so many levels damnit..

Well you got your "fertilizer" in the shower right??? At least you'll have plenty of water available to wash it off! FX'd for you! I hope your fertilizer works LOL


----------



## jessy1101

You betcha as if i could ever leave this place it's nice to be able to talk cray cray with my girls!

Of course it was in the damn shower i cannot submit myself to getting it done and staying on me ewwwwwww there are some limits damnit LOL. I swear the fact that i am even willing to do this is wrong and nasty....but if it works....which it will...then me thinks i'll be starting a new trend huh??? BOO YA!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> You betcha as if i could ever leave this place it's nice to be able to talk cray cray with my girls!
> 
> Of course it was in the damn shower i cannot submit myself to getting it done and staying on me ewwwwwww there are some limits damnit LOL. I swear the fact that i am even willing to do this is wrong and nasty....but if it works....which it will...then me thinks i'll be starting a new trend huh??? BOO YA!!

If you get your BFP this month I am going to make DH pee on me too! He will think I am nuts, but I am sure he will do just about anything to get out of scheduled BD LOL!


----------



## jessy1101

Right?!??? Like i said if that whack crap works then....damnit i dunno what the world is coming to! But i'd recommend it to every freakin person i know!! It will be the new trend for damn sure!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so I did another OPK and -, but I have so much EWCM! Do we BD again tonight? or wait? I don't want over work DH, but I don't want to miss an opportunity too. Maybe I will leave it up to DH...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, so I did another OPK and -, but I have so much EWCM! Do we BD again tonight? or wait? I don't want over work DH, but I don't want to miss an opportunity too. Maybe I will leave it up to DH...

Well like we ve already talked bout it s not too too much in the grand scheme of things right?


----------



## justwaiting

twinkie I think leave it up to oh. If you suggest and he's up for it then yay but if not then whatever will happen will happen. But you could always try a little persuasion if you don't want to miss the opportunity.

AFM Hcg test this morning will know by 2pm if I'm up the duff! God so nervous but excited!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Justwaiting, what time is it for you? I'm keeping everything crossed for good news :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

collie_crazy said:


> I just had an email through that said 'You are 30 weeks pregnant, is your nursery ready yet?' and have burst into tears :cry::cry::cry: I was feeling ok this morning as well and that has just sent me into a spiral :sad1:
> 
> Since losing Emily I have clicked unsubscribe on all the pregnancy emails but a few of them still keep sending me those counter emails even though I have now unsubscribed from them loads of times :cry:

Collie girl...:cry::hugs: I feel your pain hun! Those stupid emails sent me over the edge and still do! You would think it would be the simplest thing to unsubscribe to and they'd be the most sensitive!!!!!!! :nope: I'm sooo sorry you are going through this as well as soo many other little hurts that just bring all the pain flooding back! All I can say is I commend you for everyday you DO manage to cope, get out of bed, take small steps...I don't know if I'd be half as strong as you! I'm here if you wanna talk or vent :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## justwaiting

No Hcg and progesterone has gone from 27 to 14.2 in 3 days. So pretty safe to say I'm out. They said to check again on Thursday but I'm not going to hold my breath. Onto November after a good cry.


----------



## lauren10

twinkie..ewcm=do it! :) 

I'm sorry justwaiting...wait to see what happens Thursday though xxxx

t-3 or 4 days til I test. I'm not overly hopeful, but we'll see!


----------



## jessy1101

Justwaiting im sorry sweety but damnit u ain t out yet!! Gotta stay hopefull and if it s not this month it will b the next one..as long as ur willing to b self fertilized lolol omg if that works there well...speechless.

Twinks did u get busyyy? It s hilarious right now cuz as i write this im in my new fav position which is lying on my back legs up lolol had a close encounter shower wise this morning teeeheeee

Lauren how r u sweety pie?

Where my Collie at?? 

Topic of the day What is a typical seduction that u do? Cheesy sex music? Scented candles? This of course relates to the bding u plan for not the spontanious ohhhh want u now baby. Phrase? Visual scene for hubby? Lets hear the nitty gritty pupos!!


----------



## Twinkie210

justwaiting said:


> No Hcg and progesterone has gone from 27 to 14.2 in 3 days. So pretty safe to say I'm out. They said to check again on Thursday but I'm not going to hold my breath. Onto November after a good cry.

:hugs: Hopefully November will be better!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Justwaiting im sorry sweety but damnit u ain t out yet!! Gotta stay hopefull and if it s not this month it will b the next one..as long as ur willing to b self fertilized lolol omg if that works there well...speechless.
> 
> Twinks did u get busyyy? It s hilarious right now cuz as i write this im in my new fav position which is lying on my back legs up lolol had a close encounter shower wise this morning teeeheeee
> 
> Lauren how r u sweety pie?
> 
> Where my Collie at??
> 
> Topic of the day What is a typical seduction that u do? Cheesy sex music? Scented candles? This of course relates to the bding u plan for not the spontanious ohhhh want u now baby. Phrase? Visual scene for hubby? Lets hear the nitty gritty pupos!!

We BD'd last night, I am pretty sure that my body is just playing tricks on me and the EWCM didn't mean anything. I'll take another OPK tonight, but I am sure it is going to be - too. But DH he would do it anytime I wanted to, so he is cooperating at least LOL. Unless I get a ton more of EWCM, I might just give him the night off for good behavior!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh ur cycle is longer but im convinced ur O is coming up! Just keep using opks. When is ur normal O? Cd 18 or a bit later? What kind of opks? The smileys ones of the lines? Ive never seen a smiley one!! Guess they dont havw them in canada ahhh..


----------



## Twinkie210

I think the earliest I have ever gotten a + OPK is CD 19. Usually I use the cheapo dip strips, but I am using the clear blue digis this time. I used them a couple days last month and got a :), so hopefully I will get another :) in a few days. My body always gives me a patch of fertile CM and then I don't O until later! Every month I tell myself I am not going to get all excited, because I know I am not going to O until CD 20/21, yet every month I make DH BD like crazy before that thinking this is the month I am going to O on time!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Topic of the day What is a typical seduction that u do? Cheesy sex music? Scented candles? This of course relates to the bding u plan for not the spontanious ohhhh want u now baby. Phrase? Visual scene for hubby? Lets hear the nitty gritty pupos!!

Seduction??? What seduction? We usually are just like we have 10 minutes while DS is in the bath- let's go! Haha. When I do get a night where we actually get to plan it. We sometimes take a hot shower or I try to do a sexy strip tease for him. This usually doesn't work, he usually ends up laughing at me, but it is still fun. We will take turns giving each othe massages... We aren't too creative!


----------



## Twinkie210

I just took my first dose of progesterone... we'll see what impact this has on my cycle! FX'd for a longer LP (well FX'd for a BFP, but if not a longer LP would be nice!)


----------



## Twinkie210

Woah! This stuff has a few more side effects than I expected. Feeling kind of dizzy/lightheaded now. Hopefully this passes soon... it could be hard to explain to everyone at work LOL!


----------



## collie_crazy

4dpo and I have just had loads of creamy CM :headspin: I am getting slightly excited because this happened in my last pregnancy too! But never happened last cycle when I wasnt pregnant :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> 4dpo and I have just had loads of creamy CM :headspin: I am getting slightly excited because this happened in my last pregnancy too! But never happened last cycle when I wasnt pregnant :happydance:

OOOOOoooo good sign Collie! FX'd for ya girlie!


----------



## jessy1101

collie_crazy said:


> 4dpo and I have just had loads of creamy CM :headspin: I am getting slightly excited because this happened in my last pregnancy too! But never happened last cycle when I wasnt pregnant :happydance:

Yay Collie!! That's a very good sign sweety!! I'll be 1dpo tomorrow so here's to hoping with get our BFP's at almost the same time!! When do u think you'll test? LOL we always have this discussion every month huh?:blush:

Twinks damn girllll hopefully it will pass soon and u wont fall off ur chair at work! That would suck...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 4dpo and I have just had loads of creamy CM :headspin: I am getting slightly excited because this happened in my last pregnancy too! But never happened last cycle when I wasnt pregnant :happydance:
> 
> Yay Collie!! That's a very good sign sweety!! I'll be 1dpo tomorrow so here's to hoping with get our BFP's at almost the same time!! When do u think you'll test? LOL we always have this discussion every month huh?:blush:
> 
> Twinks damn girllll hopefully it will pass soon and u wont fall off ur chair at work! That would suck...Click to expand...

It passed after 1/2 an hour LOL. I just need to remember to time taking this medicine when I can sit at my computer and pretend to be busy! I did tell the lady that sits next to me that I am taking a new medicine that has bad side effects. So hopefully if I do fall out of my chair then will just ignore me!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG it was the most hilarious thing last night and i have to share it. So after bding my DH had my put my legs up as high as i could lying down. Then he grabbed them and started doing a jig up and down and mooving the around. Sorta like the hookie pookie dance. 

I was like ok dude seriously WTF right now? He's like it just clicked i need to encourage my man jizz to go down even deeper so this totaly will work! I was like mehh....knock yourself out sweety. He did it for like 10 mins and i was sooo dizzy at the end.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 4dpo and I have just had loads of creamy CM :headspin: I am getting slightly excited because this happened in my last pregnancy too! But never happened last cycle when I wasnt pregnant :happydance:
> 
> Yay Collie!! That's a very good sign sweety!! I'll be 1dpo tomorrow so here's to hoping with get our BFP's at almost the same time!! When do u think you'll test? LOL we always have this discussion every month huh?:blush:
> 
> Twinks damn girllll hopefully it will pass soon and u wont fall off ur chair at work! That would suck...Click to expand...
> 
> It passed after 1/2 an hour LOL. I just need to remember to time taking this medicine when I can sit at my computer and pretend to be busy! I did tell the lady that sits next to me that I am taking a new medicine that has bad side effects. So hopefully if I do fall out of my chair then will just ignore me!Click to expand...

Well maybe not ignore ignore...what if your too dazzed to notice ur boob is totaly poping out????????????? Betcha didnt think of that one huh?!! :blush:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 4dpo and I have just had loads of creamy CM :headspin: I am getting slightly excited because this happened in my last pregnancy too! But never happened last cycle when I wasnt pregnant :happydance:
> 
> Yay Collie!! That's a very good sign sweety!! I'll be 1dpo tomorrow so here's to hoping with get our BFP's at almost the same time!! When do u think you'll test? LOL we always have this discussion every month huh?:blush:
> 
> Twinks damn girllll hopefully it will pass soon and u wont fall off ur chair at work! That would suck...Click to expand...
> 
> It passed after 1/2 an hour LOL. I just need to remember to time taking this medicine when I can sit at my computer and pretend to be busy! I did tell the lady that sits next to me that I am taking a new medicine that has bad side effects. So hopefully if I do fall out of my chair then will just ignore me!Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe not ignore ignore...what if your too dazzed to notice ur boob is totaly poping out????????????? Betcha didnt think of that one huh?!! :blush:Click to expand...

HAHAH! Are you psychic or something? I actually looked down earlier and noticed that my shirt had slid down and about 2 inches of my bra was showing! I have no idea how many men had walked up to me like that! Oh well, they must have enjoyed the show b/c no one mentioned it to me!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> collie_crazy said:
> 
> 
> 4dpo and I have just had loads of creamy CM :headspin: I am getting slightly excited because this happened in my last pregnancy too! But never happened last cycle when I wasnt pregnant :happydance:
> 
> Yay Collie!! That's a very good sign sweety!! I'll be 1dpo tomorrow so here's to hoping with get our BFP's at almost the same time!! When do u think you'll test? LOL we always have this discussion every month huh?:blush:
> 
> Twinks damn girllll hopefully it will pass soon and u wont fall off ur chair at work! That would suck...Click to expand...
> 
> It passed after 1/2 an hour LOL. I just need to remember to time taking this medicine when I can sit at my computer and pretend to be busy! I did tell the lady that sits next to me that I am taking a new medicine that has bad side effects. So hopefully if I do fall out of my chair then will just ignore me!Click to expand...
> 
> Well maybe not ignore ignore...what if your too dazzed to notice ur boob is totaly poping out????????????? Betcha didnt think of that one huh?!! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAH! Are you psychic or something? I actually looked down earlier and noticed that my shirt had slid down and about 2 inches of my bra was showing! I have no idea how many men had walked up to me like that! Oh well, they must have enjoyed the show b/c no one mentioned it to me!Click to expand...


No freakin way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Damn i am good....This could also relate to my so called theory too u know...:haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> OMG it was the most hilarious thing last night and i have to share it. So after bding my DH had my put my legs up as high as i could lying down. Then he grabbed them and started doing a jig up and down and mooving the around. Sorta like the hookie pookie dance.
> 
> I was like ok dude seriously WTF right now? He's like it just clicked i need to encourage my man jizz to go down even deeper so this totaly will work! I was like mehh....knock yourself out sweety. He did it for like 10 mins and i was sooo dizzy at the end.

Dh's new thing is to stick my legs straight up in the air while we are BDing and move them back and forth like he is skiing or something! It makes me crack up everytime. I feel like I am some sort of exercise machine or something! But what ever makes him want to DTD more is fine with me!


----------



## jessy1101

Sooooooo for O wise how long do u think the OPK's will stay really dark? I guess 3 days cuz of ur surge and etc etc. I'm twinging a lil bit on my right side and had lots of ewcm so guessing i o'd today? I just took another opk and it's dark dark just has a bit of a fuller line then yesterdays i find..



Whatcha all think? This is yesterdays


Whatever i just know i'm in my prime day wise since today is cd13 so that works i guess..


----------



## lauren10

i've never done the opk's so not sure what to look for...however, i happen to know your chances are really good of getting pregnant due to the laying on your back jig you danced for 10 mins. Hopefully you chanted "swim!" as well to encourage those spermys. it's pretty much a done deal!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> i've never done the opk's so not sure what to look for...however, i happen to know your chances are really good of getting pregnant due to the laying on your back jig you danced for 10 mins. Hopefully you chanted "swim!" as well to encourage those spermys. it's pretty much a done deal!

It's actualy quite simple see the line on the left has to be as dark or darker then the line on the right. That's it. As soon as u get a first positive it means u will ovulate between 12 to 36 hours. I've been twinging bunches this morning so pretty sure it's O day! 

Ohhh ya u betcha i was doing the chant for sure! DH made me keep my legs up for a freakin hour ooooooo...he's convinced tho this is THE time it's gonna catch on..hope hope hopeeee :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I am making a list for when I get my :)

1. Get peed on
2. Legs up for an hour
3. Chant "Swim"

No wonder I didn't get my BFP last month! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Sooooooo for O wise how long do u think the OPK's will stay really dark? I guess 3 days cuz of ur surge and etc etc. I'm twinging a lil bit on my right side and had lots of ewcm so guessing i o'd today? I just took another opk and it's dark dark just has a bit of a fuller line then yesterdays i find..
> 
> View attachment 285759
> 
> 
> Whatcha all think? This is yesterdays
> View attachment 285760
> 
> 
> Whatever i just know i'm in my prime day wise since today is cd13 so that works i guess..

I think you better do your "jig" again tonight!:happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo for O wise how long do u think the OPK's will stay really dark? I guess 3 days cuz of ur surge and etc etc. I'm twinging a lil bit on my right side and had lots of ewcm so guessing i o'd today? I just took another opk and it's dark dark just has a bit of a fuller line then yesterdays i find..
> 
> View attachment 285759
> 
> 
> Whatcha all think? This is yesterdays
> View attachment 285760
> 
> 
> Whatever i just know i'm in my prime day wise since today is cd13 so that works i guess..
> 
> I think you better do your "jig" again tonight!:happydance:Click to expand...

I most certainly will duhhh! And tomorrow night too just cause u know...bases coverage and etc etc. 

So far i've bd once friday, twice sat, once last night and once this morning. Plus definetly bding tonight and tomorrow night. Think i've definetly done all that i can to catch that lil f*cker LOLOL :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I most certainly will duhhh! And tomorrow night too just cause u know...bases coverage and etc etc.
> 
> So far i've bd once friday, twice sat, once last night and once this morning. Plus definetly bding tonight and tomorrow night. Think i've definetly done all that i can to catch that lil f*cker LOLOL :thumbup:

You sound like me last month! But apparently that egg can be rather elusive. But I definately think the "jig" and the chanting will help! Oh and not to mention your golden shower! You have done everything you could! Good Luck Girlie!


----------



## lauren10

we should write a book about it after it works for all of us. we'll make millions. 

Let's think of clever titles for our book....

"Conception Methods: Get Your Legs in the Air You Slut"
"Not Getting Pregnant? Don't Get Pissed Off, Get Pissed ON!"


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> we should write a book about it after it works for all of us. we'll make millions.
> 
> Let's think of clever titles for our book....
> 
> "Conceptual Methods: Get Your Legs in the Air You Slut"
> "Not Getting Pregnant? Don't Get Pissed Off, Get Pissed ON!"

'The fertilization method, all you need is a dick full of pee!'
'The waiting game, my eggy is a lil b*stard'
'The untold story of my bitch uterus'
'Tips on how to finger ones egg whites, graphique technique included'
'Bastering for dummies'


----------



## Twinkie210

:rofl:


----------



## lauren10

hhahahaha love it


----------



## jkb11

jessy1101 said:


> Sooooooo for O wise how long do u think the OPK's will stay really dark? I guess 3 days cuz of ur surge and etc etc. I'm twinging a lil bit on my right side and had lots of ewcm so guessing i o'd today? I just took another opk and it's dark dark just has a bit of a fuller line then yesterdays i find..
> 
> View attachment 285759
> 
> 
> Whatcha all think? This is yesterdays
> View attachment 285760
> 
> 
> Whatever i just know i'm in my prime day wise since today is cd13 so that works i guess..

JESSY SWEET JESSY:winkwink: I'm going to quote the words of a very intelligent woman-"Jbk sweety they say as soon as u get a positive ur supose to walk away from the sticks cuz if not it just makes u go kinda cray cray u know? U can actualy keep getting positives for almost 3 days depending on ur system and surge." 
walk away woman!:haha: I actually had the ovulation pains for a solid 2 days, which really confused me. but we did "the deed" as much as possible though. so we will see. As a matter of fact my hubby who is very reluctant to ever let on he doesn't want sex told me his "Thang" was now waving a white flag any time I was in the room.:happydance:.
Question for you gals-When y'all are holding your legs in the air and hubby is chanting and swirling them around how do y'all keep from laughing???? I can't help it!!! And then when I'm done laughing I get so mad b/c I feel like I lose everything we just did:haha:


----------



## jkb11

Status update: I am 6 or 7 dpo??? not really sure because the test stayed positive and I had O pains in the early morning the day I got my first + and I had them again the next night and I HAD A +OPK THAT DAY AT 4PM. I was having major increased cm but it seems to have gone away in the past 2 days. but now I have sore bb's.... so I am really hopeful.
So when would y'all test if u were me? I got a very faint + last pregnancy at 8 dpo. I kinda don't wanna test before that but I don't know if that would be wed. of thurs. for me???? What do Y'ALL TK?


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Status update: I am 6 or 7 dpo??? not really sure because the test stayed positive and I had O pains in the early morning the day I got my first + and I had them again the next night and I HAD A +OPK THAT DAY AT 4PM. I was having major increased cm but it seems to have gone away in the past 2 days. but now I have sore bb's.... so I am really hopeful.
> So when would y'all test if u were me? I got a very faint + last pregnancy at 8 dpo. I kinda don't wanna test before that but I don't know if that would be wed. of thurs. for me???? What do Y'ALL TK?

I'm thinking ur at 7dpo today. It's always so hard to say tho u know? And just cuz u got that faint pos last time doesnt mean dandy for this time which also sucks. Best bet wait till at lest 9 or 10dpo then test...it could b a false neg still tho....'sigh' stoopid waiting game.

BTW i know i cant even follow my own poas advice lololol i just wanted to see if it would get a teeny bit lighter cuz it would mean i o'd...


----------



## jkb11

HAHA. I KNOW IT'S SO HARD GIRL! If it's any help my 2nd day + opk was just a tiny bit lighter.
I have been doing pretty good til now I suddenly have the erge to poas!


----------



## Twinkie210

AHHHHHHH! I got a :)


----------



## jkb11

wow that was quick right? what cd r u?


----------



## Twinkie210

I am only on CD 16, which is really early for me. I didn't O until CD 20 last cycle (+ OPK on CD 19). I have had surges without O before, so hopefully this isn't one of those times and I will be in my 2WW soon!


----------



## jkb11

congrats!:happydance:happy bd ing time!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Twinks!! Girl we got our O almost same time lolol


----------



## jkb11

ok I'M going CRAZY. I know I shouldn't but I have to test tomorrow. I know there is barely any chance that I will get a + but it will be worth the waste of $ just to clear my head some:wacko:


----------



## duecesarewild

I am joining this bandwagon--train, party whatever you want to call it :)


----------



## jkb11

welcome! are you in the tww also? testing tomorrow?


duecesarewild said:


> I am joining this bandwagon--train, party whatever you want to call it :)


----------



## jessy1101

duecesarewild said:


> I am joining this bandwagon--train, party whatever you want to call it :)

Hey Deuces!! Happy to have u abord. B prepare for the wackyest conversations you ve ever seen. The whole point to this crazyness is to take our shitty situation and put a hilarious dirty feel good spin on it! Whats the point being sad 24/7 might as well get some lolz on.

Aiight lets get things cracking. For hump days topic of the day I want to know whats THE most public place you ve gotten ur hump on? Exciting? Get caught?? Who initiated? Basicly to b able to ROFL we need as much deets as possible. TMI is for pussies lololol


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> ok I'M going CRAZY. I know I shouldn't but I have to test tomorrow. I know there is barely any chance that I will get a + but it will be worth the waste of $ just to clear my head some:wacko:

Sweety u do realise ive convinced myself that man urine is a self fertilizer right?? Who am i to judge u wantin to test early? Damn..i love being whack. Sorta like welcome to delusion town, population? ME!!!


----------



## jkb11

:haha:jess I can't wait til the next time I'm sitting having the conversations at work talking crazy story's. I will top it with .... my friend thinks her hubbys pee is fertilizer. but hey if it works then I may be the next to give it a try.thanks for always easing my mind jess. btw I love tomorrows topic!


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> ok I'M going CRAZY. I know I shouldn't but I have to test tomorrow. I know there is barely any chance that I will get a + but it will be worth the waste of $ just to clear my head some:wacko:
> 
> Sweety u do realise ive convinced myself that man urine is a self fertilizer right?? Who am i to judge u wantin to test early? Damn..i love being whack. Sorta like welcome to delusion town, population? ME!!!Click to expand...


----------



## confusedprego

I don't post often here but I thought I should answer todays topic bc I still can't believe I did it and my husband is the only one that knows haha cuz he was there obviously and its quite funny....

Dhs brother remodeled his kitchen and when everyone went to sleep we did it on the kitchen island haha. The next morning we were looking for my tush imprint on the tile at breakfast with everyone haha too funny! That would have been awkward had someone come down for a glass of water..

Haha silly silly...


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL

When I was pregnant with my son (probably 26/27 weeks) My aunt asked if me and DH wanted to use her swimming pool. We decided to try to get a little frisky in the pool. They had a huge privacy fence and they were in the hous so we said what the heck, let's do it! Well about 5 minutes after we started getting busy, my Uncle walked out! I don't think he could see anything, but it was definately an awkward moment! I don't think I ever swam in her pool again!


----------



## jkb11

:blush:Ok so hubby and I were at a high class golf course that overlooks the ocean. He is a golf pro and had always dreamed of playing at this course. So, I wanted to make sure he never forgot it:blush: He stills smiles when I mention hole 13! As for details- We did it in the golf cart and I had him facing the ocean and it was right at sunset.


----------



## jkb11

So as for the hpt.... I peed at 11pm before going to bed. Then I woke up at 2am with a full bladder:wacko: (normally don't do this) so I told myself mind over matter. Well at 4 am I couldn't take it anymore! I poas and of course it was :bfn: My urine was very pale yellow too so maybe tomorrow...


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> :blush:Ok so hubby and I were at a high class golf course that overlooks the ocean. He is a golf pro and had always dreamed of playing at this course. So, I wanted to make sure he never forgot it:blush: He stills smiles when I mention hole 13! As for details- We did it in the golf cart and I had him facing the ocean and it was right at sunset.

hahah this would be my DH's dream!


----------



## lauren10

I peed on a stick this morning! i know it would be too soon, but i didn't give a shit. and FRER tests cost like $11 here too, blah! And I'll do it again tomorrow!!!

TOD - My 2 friends and I made a road trip to Canada (from Boston) to visit my husband (before he was my husband). There was a huge snowstorm, and he and I ran out to the supermarket for some snacks, and we decided to do it real quick in the parking lot. (in the car obviously) 

Not too exciting, but it was fun!


----------



## lauren10

so who else is in the 2 ww?


----------



## themarshas

Just came across this thread and was thankful for the good laugh after a mc this weekend. Love the topic of today's conversation so I'd like to join in even though I'm sure Oct/Nov will not be my months.

My DH and I were on spring break and it was me and 3 guys that were traveling together and the house we were staying in didn't have internet. Earlier in the day we saw a beach shack that was advertising free wifi and the 2 guys we were with wanted to go there to use their computers so we decided to take a trip over around dusk. My DH and I decided to go for a walk on the beach and ended up doing it in the lifeguard tower (at least it was a little enclosed- it had a roof and half walls haha) at sunset as other couples walked by. I'm pretty sure that no one saw us and when we returned from our "walk" our two friends had no clue. We went to the same place every year for break although we stayed in hotels after that, so each year (2 more times) we relived the first time in "our tower".


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Just came across this thread and was thankful for the good laugh after a mc this weekend. Love the topic of today's conversation so I'd like to join in even though I'm sure Oct/Nov will not be my months.
> 
> My DH and I were on spring break and it was me and 3 guys that were traveling together and the house we were staying in didn't have internet. Earlier in the day we saw a beach shack that was advertising free wifi and the 2 guys we were with wanted to go there to use their computers so we decided to take a trip over around dusk. My DH and I decided to go for a walk on the beach and ended up doing it in the lifeguard tower (at least it was a little enclosed- it had a roof and half walls haha) at sunset as other couples walked by. I'm pretty sure that no one saw us and when we returned from our "walk" our two friends had no clue. We went to the same place every year for break although we stayed in hotels after that, so each year (2 more times) we relived the first time in "our tower".

Welcome! Sorry for your loss.:hugs: I love your story!


----------



## lauren10

Aw, I love the sex tower story! maybe husband and I should go back to that same supermarket parking lot every year...haha...so trashy!


----------



## jessy1101

Confusedandprego I love hearing from u hunny!! Plz post here more often ur post are always really feel good!

Twinks...i've done it a few times in my aunt's pool with DH...it's funny cuz i'm always worried to see a floater or something when we got back right after...chlorine would dissolve that goo right??? RIGHT????? Under water swimming where we're there is a huge no no..

Jbk ur pee is not ur friend especially when it is transparant. Plz do not rely on it to give u good news at 4am..it likes to mess with ur mind. Ur story was super romantic!! 

Lauren u peed already?? What DPO r u at?? Having a no clothes snuggle in the car is always a pain i find. There is seriously no possible comfy position whatsoever!! Last time we did it in the parking lot of my job (my hubby doesnt work here he just wanted to...ummm...visit..) Well mid way threw we look up and know what's giving us a nice big smile back? A wonderfull strategicly placed camera!! Fun fun! I came back into work since it was lunch hour and my face stayed red for the next 4 hours..nobody said nuttin. I still fear sometimes i will see myself on youporn or something damnit...stoopid libido..Ohh and FYI i'm officialy in the 2WW as of today 1DPO biatch!!

Themarshas extremely happy to have u abord the crazy train to population whacked. The point is to laugh as much as u freakin can so if reading this hilarity helps u in anyway possible then i'm doing something right with my posting. Besides november might be ur month cant count yourself out right sweety? Love that u get jiggy with it every year in a tower that 's hot hun :)


----------



## jessy1101

To share my most public embarassing story well it was actualy a tuffy. I've been in a lot of situations with DH we're we we're ummm....in a comprimising outdoor position.. So i had to think REALLYYY hard which is the best.

We started dating while we we're both 16 (i'm gonna be 25 next tuesday oooo). DH had a summer weekend job a part from his full time summer job cuting grass at this rich persons cottage beside a lake with a beach. It was a very very big lake. A big enough lake that u could see from miles away if anybody was coming. There wasnt anything in site or anybody at the cottage so we figured hey let's naked hump directly on the beach (it would be something directly outta a romance movie right? Ohhh so very very wrong)

So we're both naked and having a pretty damn good time when all of a sudden we hear...sound...hooting sound... There was a fishing boat with a dont know how many goddamn guys that had come from the side of the lake and we're staying at us with f*cking binnoculars...abd they we're coming straight at us!!!! Naturaly we both freaked out...i was screaming my head off and ran around the house to get dressed. Those boat guys actualy drove right up on the beachy part and kept hooting at us.....they drove away after 10 mins but still....i've never been able to get my freak on ever since in a beachy supose to be secluded place...god knows why huh?? :cry::cry:

Seriously tho at that exact moment? FML X 100000000


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I knew you wouldn't disappoint! I think me an DH need to get a little more freaky, we must be dull people!


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> To share my most public embarassing story well it was actualy a tuffy. I've been in a lot of situations with DH we're we we're ummm....in a comprimising outdoor position.. So i had to think REALLYYY hard which is the best.
> 
> We started dating while we we're both 16 (i'm gonna be 25 next tuesday oooo). DH had a summer weekend job a part from his full time summer job cuting grass at this rich persons cottage beside a lake with a beach. It was a very very big lake. A big enough lake that u could see from miles away if anybody was coming. There wasnt anything in site or anybody at the cottage so we figured hey let's naked hump directly on the beach (it would be something directly outta a romance movie right? Ohhh so very very wrong)
> 
> So we're both naked and having a pretty damn good time when all of a sudden we hear...sound...hooting sound... There was a fishing boat with a dont know how many goddamn guys that had come from the side of the lake and we're staying at us with f*cking binnoculars...abd they we're coming straight at us!!!! Naturaly we both freaked out...i was screaming my head off and ran around the house to get dressed. Those boat guys actualy drove right up on the beachy part and kept hooting at us.....they drove away after 10 mins but still....i've never been able to get my freak on ever since in a beachy supose to be secluded place...god knows why huh?? :cry::cry:
> 
> Seriously tho at that exact moment? FML X 100000000

Hilarious! Thanks for sharing. Thankfully we've never been really "caught" doing anything. Although I have several stories of my sister being caught- one which includes her and her old bf being caught naked on the livingroom floor by my grandfather. ick! The closest we've ever gotten was once on Vacation with my DHs entire family we got busy in the campground hot tub (at 17 this seemed like a good idea-- now it just grosses me out to think about!) and his little brother came to say hi while we were mid action. Thank god it was dark out!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL, I knew you wouldn't disappoint! I think me an DH need to get a little more freaky, we must be dull people!

Pffff seriously u r not dull at all. I think we're just freaks. Overly sexed up freaks LOL. I'm glad to be with an exact copy of me tho WTF would I of done with some1 who wasnt like me huh?? Zzzzzzzzzzz :shrug:


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> To share my most public embarassing story well it was actualy a tuffy. I've been in a lot of situations with DH we're we we're ummm....in a comprimising outdoor position.. So i had to think REALLYYY hard which is the best.
> 
> We started dating while we we're both 16 (i'm gonna be 25 next tuesday oooo). DH had a summer weekend job a part from his full time summer job cuting grass at this rich persons cottage beside a lake with a beach. It was a very very big lake. A big enough lake that u could see from miles away if anybody was coming. There wasnt anything in site or anybody at the cottage so we figured hey let's naked hump directly on the beach (it would be something directly outta a romance movie right? Ohhh so very very wrong)
> 
> So we're both naked and having a pretty damn good time when all of a sudden we hear...sound...hooting sound... There was a fishing boat with a dont know how many goddamn guys that had come from the side of the lake and we're staying at us with f*cking binnoculars...abd they we're coming straight at us!!!! Naturaly we both freaked out...i was screaming my head off and ran around the house to get dressed. Those boat guys actualy drove right up on the beachy part and kept hooting at us.....they drove away after 10 mins but still....i've never been able to get my freak on ever since in a beachy supose to be secluded place...god knows why huh?? :cry::cry:
> 
> Seriously tho at that exact moment? FML X 100000000

and we started dating at 14 and he'll be 24 next month.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> To share my most public embarassing story well it was actualy a tuffy. I've been in a lot of situations with DH we're we we're ummm....in a comprimising outdoor position.. So i had to think REALLYYY hard which is the best.
> 
> We started dating while we we're both 16 (i'm gonna be 25 next tuesday oooo). DH had a summer weekend job a part from his full time summer job cuting grass at this rich persons cottage beside a lake with a beach. It was a very very big lake. A big enough lake that u could see from miles away if anybody was coming. There wasnt anything in site or anybody at the cottage so we figured hey let's naked hump directly on the beach (it would be something directly outta a romance movie right? Ohhh so very very wrong)
> 
> So we're both naked and having a pretty damn good time when all of a sudden we hear...sound...hooting sound... There was a fishing boat with a dont know how many goddamn guys that had come from the side of the lake and we're staying at us with f*cking binnoculars...abd they we're coming straight at us!!!! Naturaly we both freaked out...i was screaming my head off and ran around the house to get dressed. Those boat guys actualy drove right up on the beachy part and kept hooting at us.....they drove away after 10 mins but still....i've never been able to get my freak on ever since in a beachy supose to be secluded place...god knows why huh?? :cry::cry:
> 
> Seriously tho at that exact moment? FML X 100000000
> 
> Hilarious! Thanks for sharing. Thankfully we've never been really "caught" doing anything. Although I have several stories of my sister being caught- one which includes her and her old bf being caught naked on the livingroom floor by my grandfather. ick! The closest we've ever gotten was once on Vacation with my DHs entire family we got busy in the campground hot tub (at 17 this seemed like a good idea-- now it just grosses me out to think about!) and his little brother came to say hi while we were mid action. Thank god it was dark out!Click to expand...

Just so u know I over share EVERYTHING. As i've said before TMI is for pussiesssss LOL. I kid i kid i just dont have that barrier that makes u go hmmmm should i really say/write/think that? It's way funnier that way teeeheee


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> To share my most public embarassing story well it was actualy a tuffy. I've been in a lot of situations with DH we're we we're ummm....in a comprimising outdoor position.. So i had to think REALLYYY hard which is the best.
> 
> We started dating while we we're both 16 (i'm gonna be 25 next tuesday oooo). DH had a summer weekend job a part from his full time summer job cuting grass at this rich persons cottage beside a lake with a beach. It was a very very big lake. A big enough lake that u could see from miles away if anybody was coming. There wasnt anything in site or anybody at the cottage so we figured hey let's naked hump directly on the beach (it would be something directly outta a romance movie right? Ohhh so very very wrong)
> 
> So we're both naked and having a pretty damn good time when all of a sudden we hear...sound...hooting sound... There was a fishing boat with a dont know how many goddamn guys that had come from the side of the lake and we're staying at us with f*cking binnoculars...abd they we're coming straight at us!!!! Naturaly we both freaked out...i was screaming my head off and ran around the house to get dressed. Those boat guys actualy drove right up on the beachy part and kept hooting at us.....they drove away after 10 mins but still....i've never been able to get my freak on ever since in a beachy supose to be secluded place...god knows why huh?? :cry::cry:
> 
> Seriously tho at that exact moment? FML X 100000000
> 
> and we started dating at 14 and he'll be 24 next month.Click to expand...

YAY ur just like me and DH!! Happy to have u abord sweety :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

I'm probably 7 days dpo (i'm not 100% sure of the day). Both my pregnancies i got early positives - 8 and 9 dpo, so I have to stay on top of it!!! show me the sticks baby

jess I love how you said, "_Last time_ we did it in the parking lot of my job..." 

So...I just found out that last thursday, on my supposed 1 dpo, my HCG level was 2. Is that ok? should it be zero? is it ever zero?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I'm probably 7 days dpo (i'm not 100% sure of the day). Both my pregnancies i got early positives - 8 and 9 dpo, so I have to stay on top of it!!! show me the sticks baby
> 
> jess I love how you said, "_Last time_ we did it in the parking lot of my job..."
> 
> So...I just found out that last thursday, on my supposed 1 dpo, my HCG level was 2. Is that ok? should it be zero? is it ever zero?

LOLOL well i have tons of outdoor sexual stories it's not my fault i'm some type of deviant teeeheeee.

I've heard that HCG can be up to 5 in ur system. So then yupppp it's normal


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree with Jessy- less than 5 is normal non pregnant numbers!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I agree with Jessy- less than 5 is normal non pregnant numbers!

Stooopid non pregnant numbers grrrrr soo sooo mean :cry::cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with Jessy- less than 5 is normal non pregnant numbers!
> 
> Stooopid non pregnant numbers grrrrr soo sooo mean :cry::cry:Click to expand...

Haha, I don't think nonpregnant numbers are that upsetting at 1dpo, but at 10 or 11dpo those numbers are mean.


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Twinks do u have any positive feelings for this month's go?


----------



## lauren10

Yes, because technically at 1dpo, the sperm had just infiltrated the eggo and it was travelling down my tube to my uterus....my body all blissfully unaware of the nausea, weight gain and constipation to come!!! 

thanks for the info, i feel better!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Yes, because technically at 1dpo, the sperm had just infiltrated the eggo and it was travelling down my tube to my uterus....my body all blissfully unaware of the nausea, weight gain and constipation to come!!!
> 
> thanks for the info, i feel better!

I'm 1dpo and almost ripping my damn hair out LOL. It's gonna be a long week isnt it???? Lauren when r u testing??


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> I'm 1dpo and almost ripping my damn hair out LOL. It's gonna be a long week isnt it???? Lauren when r u testing??

It does drag on, doesn' tit. Oops I said tit. 

tomorrow am is my next test! I expect by saturday or sunday I'll have a pretty good result. My AF is due (but will never come!) on Nov 2nd.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Hey Twinks do u have any positive feelings for this month's go?

I go back and forth. Yesterday I was so positive when I got that :) and the day before I had loads of EWCM, but today my CM seems to be drying up, but no rise in my temp so far! I guess if I can actually confirm I O'd today I would have a better feeling! 

Like you I was so positive about last month, so I don't know if I should get my hopes up again or not???


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 1dpo and almost ripping my damn hair out LOL. It's gonna be a long week isnt it???? Lauren when r u testing??
> 
> It does drag on, doesn' tit. Oops I said tit.
> 
> tomorrow am is my next test! I expect by saturday or sunday I'll have a pretty good result. My AF is due (but will never come!) on Nov 2nd.Click to expand...

I love the positive thinking Lauren!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 1dpo and almost ripping my damn hair out LOL. It's gonna be a long week isnt it???? Lauren when r u testing??
> 
> It does drag on, doesn' tit. Oops I said tit.
> 
> tomorrow am is my next test! I expect by saturday or sunday I'll have a pretty good result. My AF is due (but will never come!) on Nov 2nd.Click to expand...
> 
> I love the positive thinking Lauren!Click to expand...

Ditto Lauren!!

Twinks what else can we do u know? We have no choice but stay positive 'sigh'


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey PUPO girlies :wave: 

I've missed you guys!!!!! Staying positive for sure!!!! No fricken clue where I'm at in my cycle and its driving me nuts! Testing on Sunday morning if AF stays away, I'll be 6weeks from when the mc started. What do you girls think?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey PUPO girlies :wave:
> 
> I've missed you guys!!!!! Staying positive for sure!!!! No fricken clue where I'm at in my cycle and its driving me nuts! Testing on Sunday morning if AF stays away, I'll be 6weeks from when the mc started. What do you girls think?

Hey sweety missed u right back!! Hmmm it's hard to say exactly when u o'd...what do u think?


----------



## NewbieLisette

I have no clue :shrug:

We made sure to get DTD EOD just to make sure we could catch the eggy hopefully....and now I wait :coffee:

I could look at my old charts but who the heck knows when this darn AF is due!!!!!


When r u gonna start the POAS madness Jessy?


----------



## jessy1101

Topic of thursday Tell us one of ur fav all time jokes!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> I have no clue :shrug:
> 
> We made sure to get DTD EOD just to make sure we could catch the eggy hopefully....and now I wait :coffee:
> 
> I could look at my old charts but who the heck knows when this darn AF is due!!!!!
> 
> 
> When r u gonna start the POAS madness Jessy?

Well in my perfect worl i could hold out till 14dpo for better concrete results. In reality? That aint gonna f*cking happen lolol sooooo try for 10dpo..i ll try really hard lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I think I might be 1 dpo today FX'd. I had a temp spike, I just don't know if it is from O or from the progesterone I am taking!


----------



## jkb11

9dpo =:bfn::coffee:please please please change!


----------



## lauren10

Good morning all! 

Newbie, so you haven't had AF since the MC? My AF arrival had no rhyme or reason, I got it 33 days after I stopped bleeding I think. (or maybe that was from when the mc started...i forget now) so it should come any day for you! 

I did another test this morning, and both my husband and I thought we could see a super duper faint line...BUT...i know how the stick likes to play jedi mind tricks on you...so I think tomorrow morning's result might be definitive!! At CD 22 / 7 dpo I think that's to be expected, so I'll just keep doing my thing. Because der, obviously I'm pregnant! 

My only issue is that I don't have the cramping that I had both other times. About 4-5 days before my period I got what felt like light period cramps. Where are you cramps?!

and another ps. my pants are wicked tight today. i might have to sit at my desk with them unbuttoned!


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> 9dpo =:bfn::coffee:please please please change!

fingers crossed for you!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> 9dpo =:bfn::coffee:please please please change!

FX'd that you get a better result next time! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Newbie, so you haven't had AF since the MC? My AF arrival had no rhyme or reason, I got it 33 days after I stopped bleeding I think. (or maybe that was from when the mc started...i forget now) so it should come any day for you!
> 
> I did another test this morning, and both my husband and I thought we could see a super duper faint line...BUT...i know how the stick likes to play jedi mind tricks on you...so I think tomorrow morning's result might be definitive!! At CD 22 / 7 dpo I think that's to be expected, so I'll just keep doing my thing. Because der, obviously I'm pregnant!
> 
> My only issue is that I don't have the cramping that I had both other times. About 4-5 days before my period I got what felt like light period cramps. Where are you cramps?!
> 
> and another ps. my pants are wicked tight today. i might have to sit at my desk with them unbuttoned!

Just wear a long shirt- no one will know!:haha:


----------



## lauren10

yeah my shirt kind of covers it. ahah. 

I'm trying to think of a joke, and I'm the WORST joke teller! but I'll try...maybe I'm a good joke typer.


----------



## Twinkie210

I actually first read this joke in a card, so to prepare for Halloween here you go:

A man is walking home alone late one foggy Halloween night, when behind him he hears: 
BUMP... BUMP... BUMP... 
Walking faster, he looks back and through the fog he makes out the image of an upright casket banging its way down the middle of the street toward him. 

BUMP... BUMP... BUMP... 
Terrified, the man begins to run toward his home, the casket bouncing quickly behind him. 
FASTER... FASTER... BUMP... BUMP... BUMP.... 
He runs up to his door, fumbles with his keys, opens the door, rushes in, slams and locks the door behind him. However, the casket crashes through his door, with the lid of the casket clapping. 
clappity-BUMP...clappity-BUMP... clappity-BUMP... 
on his heels, as the terrified man runs. 

Rushing upstairs to the bathroom, he locks himself in. His heart is pounding; his head is reeling; his breath is coming in sobbing gasps. 

With a loud CRASH the casket breaks down the door. 
Bumping and clapping toward him. 
The man screams and reaches for something, anything...

All he can find is a box of cough drops! Desperate, he throws the cough drops at the coffin ...

...and...of...course,

...the coffin stops!

:rofl: This was so corny it cracked me up!


----------



## jkb11

A woman went to the doctor's office. She was seen by one of the new doctors, but after about four minutes in the examination room, she burst out, screaming as she ran down the hall. An older doctor stopped and asked her what the problem was, and she explained. He had her sit down and relax in another room.

The older doctor marched back to the first and demanded, "What's the matter with you? Mrs. Terry is 63 years old, she has four grown children and seven grandchildren, and you told her she was PREGNANT?"

The new doctor smiled smugly as he continued to write on his clipboard.

"Cured her hiccups though, didn't it?"
 
:flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> A woman went to the doctor's office. She was seen by one of the new doctors, but after about four minutes in the examination room, she burst out, screaming as she ran down the hall. An older doctor stopped and asked her what the problem was, and she explained. He had her sit down and relax in another room.
> 
> The older doctor marched back to the first and demanded, "What's the matter with you? Mrs. Terry is 63 years old, she has four grown children and seven grandchildren, and you told her she was PREGNANT?"
> 
> The new doctor smiled smugly as he continued to write on his clipboard.
> 
> "Cured her hiccups though, didn't it?"
> 
> :flower:

:haha: Funny!


----------



## jkb11

:haha:cute! love it.


Twinkie210 said:


> I actually first read this joke in a card, so to prepare for Halloween here you go:
> 
> A man is walking home alone late one foggy Halloween night, when behind him he hears:
> BUMP... BUMP... BUMP...
> Walking faster, he looks back and through the fog he makes out the image of an upright casket banging its way down the middle of the street toward him.
> 
> BUMP... BUMP... BUMP...
> Terrified, the man begins to run toward his home, the casket bouncing quickly behind him.
> FASTER... FASTER... BUMP... BUMP... BUMP....
> He runs up to his door, fumbles with his keys, opens the door, rushes in, slams and locks the door behind him. However, the casket crashes through his door, with the lid of the casket clapping.
> clappity-BUMP...clappity-BUMP... clappity-BUMP...
> on his heels, as the terrified man runs.
> 
> Rushing upstairs to the bathroom, he locks himself in. His heart is pounding; his head is reeling; his breath is coming in sobbing gasps.
> 
> With a loud CRASH the casket breaks down the door.
> Bumping and clapping toward him.
> The man screams and reaches for something, anything...
> 
> All he can find is a box of cough drops! Desperate, he throws the cough drops at the coffin ...
> 
> ...and...of...course,
> 
> ...the coffin stops!
> 
> :rofl: This was so corny it cracked me up!


----------



## jkb11

:flower:CONGRATS Lauren! just fyi.... you know how they say that girls are late implanters due to they take longer to reach the egg. Well I'm predicting now that you will have a BOY!!!Congrats again! so happy for you!:happydance:


----------



## collie_crazy

Well ladies I am 6dpo now and the days are dragging by LOL I just want to know already! I will be absolutely gutted if its :bfn: this month because we tried so hard, y'know? 

Oh I am so rubbish at jokes LOL I never remember them! 

Have you heard about the magic tractor? It turned into a field :rofl: 

Knock, knock.
Who's there?
Cows go.
Cows go who?
Cows go moo not who 

There a 3 bears on a crashing plane, a mummy bear, a daddy bear and a baby bear, but there were only 2 parachutes. The daddy bear said: 'I'm taking one, 'cos I'm the man of the house!', then took one. The mummy bear said: 'I'm taking one, 'cos I do all the cooking!'. Then, mummy bear and daddy bear jumped, leaving baby bear behind. When they reached the ground, the saw baby bear, safe and sound. Mummy bear asked: 'How did you get down here?'
'Me not dumb, me not silly, me hold onto daddy's willy!'


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> :flower:CONGRATS Lauren! just fyi.... you know how they say that girls are late implanters due to they take longer to reach the egg. Well I'm predicting now that you will have a BOY!!!Congrats again! so happy for you!:happydance:

thank you!!! the psychic said it would be a boy too!!! I'm sooooooo very cautiously optimistic. I feel like I shouldn't believe it until next week when I miss my period. AND...there's a chance we were seeing a line when it wasn't there? maybe? i will know tomorrow!


----------



## jkb11

:rofl:


collie_crazy said:


> Well ladies I am 6dpo now and the days are dragging by LOL I just want to know already! I will be absolutely gutted if its :bfn: this month because we tried so hard, y'know?
> 
> Oh I am so rubbish at jokes LOL I never remember them!
> 
> Have you heard about the magic tractor? It turned into a field :rofl:
> 
> Knock, knock.
> Who's there?
> Cows go.
> Cows go who?
> Cows go moo not who
> 
> There a 3 bears on a crashing plane, a mummy bear, a daddy bear and a baby bear, but there were only 2 parachutes. The daddy bear said: 'I'm taking one, 'cos I'm the man of the house!', then took one. The mummy bear said: 'I'm taking one, 'cos I do all the cooking!'. Then, mummy bear and daddy bear jumped, leaving baby bear behind. When they reached the ground, the saw baby bear, safe and sound. Mummy bear asked: 'How did you get down here?'
> 'Me not dumb, me not silly, me hold onto daddy's willy!'


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I think I might be 1 dpo today FX'd. I had a temp spike, I just don't know if it is from O or from the progesterone I am taking!

Holy crap that makes us exactly i dpo apart woooooo!! Gonna hold out till the 10dpo cross line???


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> 9dpo =:bfn::coffee:please please please change!

It will it will it will LOL. Definetly sending u pos vibes sweety :thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Newbie, so you haven't had AF since the MC? My AF arrival had no rhyme or reason, I got it 33 days after I stopped bleeding I think. (or maybe that was from when the mc started...i forget now) so it should come any day for you!
> 
> I did another test this morning, and both my husband and I thought we could see a super duper faint line...BUT...i know how the stick likes to play jedi mind tricks on you...so I think tomorrow morning's result might be definitive!! At CD 22 / 7 dpo I think that's to be expected, so I'll just keep doing my thing. Because der, obviously I'm pregnant!
> 
> My only issue is that I don't have the cramping that I had both other times. About 4-5 days before my period I got what felt like light period cramps. Where are you cramps?!
> 
> and another ps. my pants are wicked tight today. i might have to sit at my desk with them unbuttoned!

Hmmmmm you should definetly get a better idea tomorrow..wait wait r u seriously telling me you'll be able to hold out that long??? Not even a lil tinkle tonight????Really??? I had the cramping last time too 5 days before my period i thought it was some type of killer pms catching up to me..which it wasnt..obviously.. 

So far i've got gas and feel like my uterus has gas. Which sucks cuz unfortunatly i cant make that thinggy fart now can i? Just freakin peachy...i feel pouffy tho bloated wise soooo...dum dum dummmmm...


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> A woman went to the doctor's office. She was seen by one of the new doctors, but after about four minutes in the examination room, she burst out, screaming as she ran down the hall. An older doctor stopped and asked her what the problem was, and she explained. He had her sit down and relax in another room.
> 
> The older doctor marched back to the first and demanded, "What's the matter with you? Mrs. Terry is 63 years old, she has four grown children and seven grandchildren, and you told her she was PREGNANT?"
> 
> The new doctor smiled smugly as he continued to write on his clipboard.
> 
> "Cured her hiccups though, didn't it?"
> 
> :flower:

LOLOOL silly!! I'd have pooped my pants being that poor woman :blush:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I actually first read this joke in a card, so to prepare for Halloween here you go:
> 
> A man is walking home alone late one foggy Halloween night, when behind him he hears:
> BUMP... BUMP... BUMP...
> Walking faster, he looks back and through the fog he makes out the image of an upright casket banging its way down the middle of the street toward him.
> 
> BUMP... BUMP... BUMP...
> Terrified, the man begins to run toward his home, the casket bouncing quickly behind him.
> FASTER... FASTER... BUMP... BUMP... BUMP....
> He runs up to his door, fumbles with his keys, opens the door, rushes in, slams and locks the door behind him. However, the casket crashes through his door, with the lid of the casket clapping.
> clappity-BUMP...clappity-BUMP... clappity-BUMP...
> on his heels, as the terrified man runs.
> 
> Rushing upstairs to the bathroom, he locks himself in. His heart is pounding; his head is reeling; his breath is coming in sobbing gasps.
> 
> With a loud CRASH the casket breaks down the door.
> Bumping and clapping toward him.
> The man screams and reaches for something, anything...
> 
> All he can find is a box of cough drops! Desperate, he throws the cough drops at the coffin ...
> 
> ...and...of...course,
> 
> ...the coffin stops!
> 
> :rofl: This was so corny it cracked me up!

Agree with Twinks sometimes the corniest jokes are the best!


----------



## jessy1101

collie_crazy said:


> Well ladies I am 6dpo now and the days are dragging by LOL I just want to know already! I will be absolutely gutted if its :bfn: this month because we tried so hard, y'know?
> 
> Oh I am so rubbish at jokes LOL I never remember them!
> 
> Have you heard about the magic tractor? It turned into a field :rofl:
> 
> Knock, knock.
> Who's there?
> Cows go.
> Cows go who?
> Cows go moo not who
> 
> There a 3 bears on a crashing plane, a mummy bear, a daddy bear and a baby bear, but there were only 2 parachutes. The daddy bear said: 'I'm taking one, 'cos I'm the man of the house!', then took one. The mummy bear said: 'I'm taking one, 'cos I do all the cooking!'. Then, mummy bear and daddy bear jumped, leaving baby bear behind. When they reached the ground, the saw baby bear, safe and sound. Mummy bear asked: 'How did you get down here?'
> 'Me not dumb, me not silly, me hold onto daddy's willy!'

LOLOOLOLOLOL Collie ur a total star!! Missed u on here bunches. :hugs: It aint gonna be neg so no worries. I think there might be a LOT of pupos on here that will be pleasantly suprised the next few weeks teeheeee


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:CONGRATS Lauren! just fyi.... you know how they say that girls are late implanters due to they take longer to reach the egg. Well I'm predicting now that you will have a BOY!!!Congrats again! so happy for you!:happydance:
> 
> thank you!!! the psychic said it would be a boy too!!! I'm sooooooo very cautiously optimistic. I feel like I shouldn't believe it until next week when I miss my period. AND...there's a chance we were seeing a line when it wasn't there? maybe? i will know tomorrow!Click to expand...

Ohhh Lauren i'm supose to be having a boy too!! :winkwink:


----------



## jkb11

Thanks sweety!:hugs:


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo =:bfn::coffee:please please please change!
> 
> It will it will it will LOL. Definetly sending u pos vibes sweety :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## jessy1101

A blonde is at home making a cake for her three 13 year old sons. By accident she hits her husband's pot of beebees that are sitting on the self. They fall into her cake batter. She removes a large quantity but tires out easily and decide's that there is no harm leaving the rest in.

She bakes the cakes and then gives a piece to each son. 3 hours later the first one comes runing.

'Mom mom I just went to pee and there we're beebees that came out!' She turned to him with a reasuring smile and explaned how they got there. 'No worries', she said after, 'your going to be fine.'

10 mins later the second son comes runing in freaking out about the same thing as his brother. No worries she said after explaining what happend your going to be fine.

15 mins later the third son comes rushing in panicking. 'Mooommmm you'll never believe what just happend', he said screeching. 'Let me guess', she replied, 'you went to pee and beebees came out?' 

'No mom', the boy said nearly screaming his head off, 'I was jacking off and accidently shot the dog!!' 



The real food for thought in this story?? Why in the f*ck was the damn dog there?????


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Thanks sweety!:hugs:
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo =:bfn::coffee:please please please change!
> 
> It will it will it will LOL. Definetly sending u pos vibes sweety :thumbup:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Ahhhh wuv u bunches Jbk everything will work out promiss :cloud9:


----------



## lauren10

Yes. everyone is going to be pregnant and everyone is going to have a boy!!

ahhhh,,, maybe just one little tinkle tonight. Just a little. just to see how it feels. need to buy more tests!!!!!

dinner date night with hubby tonight at one of my fave restaurants!!!!! too bad I can't drink up on the wine!! I'm going to order an extra course just because I can't drink.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Yes. everyone is going to be pregnant and everyone is going to have a boy!!
> 
> ahhhh,,, maybe just one little tinkle tonight. Just a little. just to see how it feels. need to buy more tests!!!!!
> 
> dinner date night with hubby tonight at one of my fave restaurants!!!!! too bad I can't drink up on the wine!! I'm going to order an extra course just because I can't drink.

Ahhh see that's the thing i have my bday dinner on sat night with friends at one of my fav grill and bar places...does it make me a bad person to want a margarita??? :blush::blush:


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Yes. everyone is going to be pregnant and everyone is going to have a boy!!
> 
> ahhhh,,, maybe just one little tinkle tonight. Just a little. just to see how it feels. need to buy more tests!!!!!
> 
> dinner date night with hubby tonight at one of my fave restaurants!!!!! too bad I can't drink up on the wine!! I'm going to order an extra course just because I can't drink.

LOL, can you rephrase that prediction? I would like a girl this go around!:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Yes. everyone is going to be pregnant and everyone is going to have a boy!!
> 
> ahhhh,,, maybe just one little tinkle tonight. Just a little. just to see how it feels. need to buy more tests!!!!!
> 
> dinner date night with hubby tonight at one of my fave restaurants!!!!! too bad I can't drink up on the wine!! I'm going to order an extra course just because I can't drink.
> 
> LOL, can you rephrase that prediction? I would like a girl this go around!:haha:Click to expand...

Tell ya what Twinks how about you have one of EACH this go? Mouhaaahaaaaaaa


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Yes. everyone is going to be pregnant and everyone is going to have a boy!!
> 
> ahhhh,,, maybe just one little tinkle tonight. Just a little. just to see how it feels. need to buy more tests!!!!!
> 
> dinner date night with hubby tonight at one of my fave restaurants!!!!! too bad I can't drink up on the wine!! I'm going to order an extra course just because I can't drink.
> 
> LOL, can you rephrase that prediction? I would like a girl this go around!:haha:Click to expand...

Right...I didn't say you'd have ONLY a boy!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Yes. everyone is going to be pregnant and everyone is going to have a boy!!
> 
> ahhhh,,, maybe just one little tinkle tonight. Just a little. just to see how it feels. need to buy more tests!!!!!
> 
> dinner date night with hubby tonight at one of my fave restaurants!!!!! too bad I can't drink up on the wine!! I'm going to order an extra course just because I can't drink.
> 
> LOL, can you rephrase that prediction? I would like a girl this go around!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Right...I didn't say you'd have ONLY a boy!!!!!!Click to expand...

Teeeheeeee soo SO evil Lauren :haha:


----------



## jkb11

pair me with twinks then! I want one of each!!! Hubby says thats the only way I will get 2 more kids! I told him I would just suduce him after our next pregnancy:haha: But honestly after all this baby dancing I think he is over it:blush:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> pair me with twinks then! I want one of each!!! Hubby says thats the only way I will get 2 more kids! I told him I would just suduce him after our next pregnancy:haha: But honestly after all this baby dancing I think he is over it:blush:

Ahhhh no more naked snuggle after this one?


----------



## lauren10

I can't think of a joke, but I love the someecards site! 



https://cdn.someecards.com/someecards/filestorage/artificial-insemination-sperm-bank-baby-masturbate-ejaculate-thinking-of-you-ecard-someecards.jpg"/>

https://cdn.someecards.com/someecards/filestorage/snow-angels-spread-legs-winter-christmas-ecards-someecards-2.png


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Yes. everyone is going to be pregnant and everyone is going to have a boy!!
> 
> ahhhh,,, maybe just one little tinkle tonight. Just a little. just to see how it feels. need to buy more tests!!!!!
> 
> dinner date night with hubby tonight at one of my fave restaurants!!!!! too bad I can't drink up on the wine!! I'm going to order an extra course just because I can't drink.
> 
> LOL, can you rephrase that prediction? I would like a girl this go around!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Right...I didn't say you'd have ONLY a boy!!!!!!Click to expand...

Seriously! I would faint if the Dr. told me there were two! With my luck it would be two boys! LOL, but I would still be happy :)


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> pair me with twinks then! I want one of each!!! Hubby says thats the only way I will get 2 more kids! I told him I would just suduce him after our next pregnancy:haha: But honestly after all this baby dancing I think he is over it:blush:

Well...you could always just not try, but see what happens!! 

From all the BD'ing DH was commenting on his sore penis...really? Do you think that compares to what's going to happen to my VAG???? sore penis. oh poor muffin...getting too much sex. pfft.


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> I can't think of a joke, but I love the someecards site!
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn.someecards.com/someecards/filestorage/artificial-insemination-sperm-bank-baby-masturbate-ejaculate-thinking-of-you-ecard-someecards.jpg"/>
> 
> https://cdn.someecards.com/someecards/filestorage/snow-angels-spread-legs-winter-christmas-ecards-someecards-2.png

Love these!


----------



## lauren10

I kind of want twins. is that crazy?? they run in my family too.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> pair me with twinks then! I want one of each!!! Hubby says thats the only way I will get 2 more kids! I told him I would just suduce him after our next pregnancy:haha: But honestly after all this baby dancing I think he is over it:blush:
> 
> Well...you could always just not try, but see what happens!!
> 
> From all the BD'ing DH was commenting on his sore penis...really? Do you think that compares to what's going to happen to my VAG???? sore penis. oh poor muffin...getting too much sex. pfft.Click to expand...

Holy crap r u serious?? Dude after all that bunny humping my Vag was soooo sore..and guess what? I still kept going like a damn lil trooper so he needs to suck it up and be thankfull he got meat instead of pink!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> pair me with twinks then! I want one of each!!! Hubby says thats the only way I will get 2 more kids! I told him I would just suduce him after our next pregnancy:haha: But honestly after all this baby dancing I think he is over it:blush:
> 
> Well...you could always just not try, but see what happens!!
> 
> From all the BD'ing DH was commenting on his sore penis...really? Do you think that compares to what's going to happen to my VAG???? sore penis. oh poor muffin...getting too much sex. pfft.Click to expand...

DH was complaining last night to... he says when we have sex too many nights in a row he can't stay hard:growlmad: Really? I am going to push a baby (maybe two:haha:) out of my hoohoo and you are complaining about sex once a night? He really thinks he has it rough! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> pair me with twinks then! I want one of each!!! Hubby says thats the only way I will get 2 more kids! I told him I would just suduce him after our next pregnancy:haha: But honestly after all this baby dancing I think he is over it:blush:
> 
> Well...you could always just not try, but see what happens!!
> 
> From all the BD'ing DH was commenting on his sore penis...really? Do you think that compares to what's going to happen to my VAG???? sore penis. oh poor muffin...getting too much sex. pfft.Click to expand...
> 
> DH was complaining last night to... he says when we have sex too many nights in a row he can't stay hard:growlmad: Really? I am going to push a baby (maybe two:haha:) out of my hoohoo and you are complaining about sex once a night? He really thinks he has it rough! LOLClick to expand...

See when they complain about that stuff what r we supose to do? Pat them on the back and be all there there poor baby it's so hard on u isn't it? Pfffffff try to say that with a damn straight face..


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> I kind of want twins. is that crazy?? they run in my family too.

Oh, I think the idea of twins is fun (matching outfits and pictures together), but the idea of carrying two around for (in theory) 9 months scares the hell out of me! Then it's twice the diapers, 2 am feedings, laundry! Yikes! But deep down I think it would be fun to have two... especially if it was girls!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> See when they complain about that stuff what r we supose to do? Pat them on the back and be all there there poor baby it's so hard on u isn't it? Pfffffff try to say that with a damn straight face..

I know really! I am taking my temp religiously every morning, peeing on so many sticks I can't count that high, sticking my finger in my lady parts to check and see if I have just the right consistency of CM, if not shooting slimy goo into my pinkness to help the swimmers get to their destination, and now taking pills that make me dizzy, lightheaded, and give me hot flashes! 

I am sorry you have to have sex with your wife a few nights in a row, I guess baby making is just too hard for men! I'll have to get him a BFP present!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> See when they complain about that stuff what r we supose to do? Pat them on the back and be all there there poor baby it's so hard on u isn't it? Pfffffff try to say that with a damn straight face..
> 
> I know really! I am taking my temp religiously every morning, peeing on so many sticks I can't count that high, sticking my finger in my lady parts to check and see if I have just the right consistency of CM, if not shooting slimy goo into my pinkness to help the swimmers get to their destination, and now taking pills that make me dizzy, lightheaded, and give me hot flashes!
> 
> I am sorry you have to have sex with your wife a few nights in a row, I guess baby making is just too hard for men! I'll have to get him a BFP present!Click to expand...

Dude seriously just reading that made me dizzy. I applaud the effort u put into it and want to say that u rock and amaze me! Ahhh see that's what ur DH is supose to tell u instead of whaaa my peepee hurts boo boo LOL.

Out of curiosity do u feel anything outta whack cervix wise? Should something feel out of whack?


----------



## lauren10

Did you see the Nyquil commercial...where the guy is sick in bed coughing...and he says to his wife, "Can you call my mother?" She gives him a dirty look and chucks the Nyquil bottle at him. haha...that's SO men....

My husband is not a complainer, but I don't even want to KNOW about a sore penis!!! And...we only did it like 4 times that week!


----------



## lauren10

What's out of whack with your cervix?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> See when they complain about that stuff what r we supose to do? Pat them on the back and be all there there poor baby it's so hard on u isn't it? Pfffffff try to say that with a damn straight face..
> 
> I know really! I am taking my temp religiously every morning, peeing on so many sticks I can't count that high, sticking my finger in my lady parts to check and see if I have just the right consistency of CM, if not shooting slimy goo into my pinkness to help the swimmers get to their destination, and now taking pills that make me dizzy, lightheaded, and give me hot flashes!
> 
> I am sorry you have to have sex with your wife a few nights in a row, I guess baby making is just too hard for men! I'll have to get him a BFP present!Click to expand...
> 
> Dude seriously just reading that made me dizzy. I applaud the effort u put into it and want to say that u rock and amaze me! Ahhh see that's what ur DH is supose to tell u instead of whaaa my peepee hurts boo boo LOL.
> 
> Out of curiosity do u feel anything outta whack cervix wise? Should something feel out of whack?Click to expand...

CP is probably the one thing that I don't track! When I checked my CM this morning it felt the same to me, kind of high I guess, but I don't really pay much attention to it, because CP confuses me!

I am getting major cramping today (had cramping yesterday too, but just assumed it was O pain). I am not sure what this is about??? But I could do without the cramps!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Did you see the Nyquil commercial...where the guy is sick in bed coughing...and he says to his wife, "Can you call my mother?" She gives him a dirty look and chucks the Nyquil bottle at him. haha...that's SO men....
> 
> My husband is not a complainer, but I don't even want to KNOW about a sore penis!!! And...we only did it like 4 times that week!

Haha- mine is a complainer too! Whenever he gets sick he just lays around and mopes all day! But you know when I am sick I still have to do laundry and cook and make sure DS has everything he needs! I guess it is the price we pay for having a vadge!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Did you see the Nyquil commercial...where the guy is sick in bed coughing...and he says to his wife, "Can you call my mother?" She gives him a dirty look and chucks the Nyquil bottle at him. haha...that's SO men....
> 
> My husband is not a complainer, but I don't even want to KNOW about a sore penis!!! And...we only did it like 4 times that week!

LOL i love that freakin commercial it's just ohh so true u know? Complaning wise i'd say mine is a 5 on 10. So it's kinda in the middle somethings he does and somethings he doesnt.

It was the most hilarious thing this month i didnt want to tell him my O date cuz u know didnt want it to be a job. So i was like ohh u know we just have to be a lil EXTRA this week...he was like whaaa we dont want to make this into a job etc etc. So i was like nahh it's ok my O date was a few days ago. OMG he freaked out and was like nooo u have to tell me to make sure we hit it just right and why didnt u say something and blalblalba. I was like...ummm dude...u kinda lost me there....i was kidding it's in the next few days. He was relieved.

I mean WTF??? I'm not supose to but i am supose to???? Yes but no but yes? Men dont really know what they want huh?:dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> What's out of whack with your cervix?

Nuttin yet i didnt check i was testing the waters before checking LOL. So if i feel something wonky i'll know where to start LOL. This is just..sad...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinks ditto i've been cramping since yesterday. But it's huge bloaty cramping kind of thing. Like i have pressures every where including my uterus. 

Oohhh i'm testing out my boobies and they are tinggly!!! Shit i'm actualy squeezing my nips in my freakin office...if somebody walks in is that sexual harassement?? SHITTTTTT


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinks ditto i've been cramping since yesterday. But it's huge bloaty cramping kind of thing. Like i have pressures every where including my uterus.
> 
> Oohhh i'm testing out my boobies and they are tinggly!!! Shit i'm actualy squeezing my nips in my freakin office...if somebody walks in is that sexual harassement?? SHITTTTTT

LOL- I think you are ok if it is your own office and your own nips! They should knock first! Mine aren't sore yet, which is weird... but I have had weird twinges off and on since I started my meds, so maybe I won't get sore nips this month! Or maybe it will start tomorrow, idk.

Mine is cramping way down low in my uterous... yesterday it was on the right side. Hopefully it is just my body making a nice comfy home for my little bean (which I guess wouldn't be a bean yet, more of a speck!)


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Twinks ditto i've been cramping since yesterday. But it's huge bloaty cramping kind of thing. Like i have pressures every where including my uterus.
> 
> Oohhh i'm testing out my boobies and they are tinggly!!! Shit i'm actualy squeezing my nips in my freakin office...if somebody walks in is that sexual harassement?? SHITTTTTT
> 
> LOL- I think you are ok if it is your own office and your own nips! They should knock first! Mine aren't sore yet, which is weird... but I have had weird twinges off and on since I started my meds, so maybe I won't get sore nips this month! Or maybe it will start tomorrow, idk.
> 
> Mine is cramping way down low in my uterous... yesterday it was on the right side. Hopefully it is just my body making a nice comfy home for my little bean (which I guess wouldn't be a bean yet, more of a speck!)Click to expand...

Pfff plz as if anybody knocks here. Ohh well sexual diviant is a better term then sexual harrasser i guess. Ditto for uterus cramping. Has the google symptoms checking madness started for u yet?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Twinks ditto i've been cramping since yesterday. But it's huge bloaty cramping kind of thing. Like i have pressures every where including my uterus.
> 
> Oohhh i'm testing out my boobies and they are tinggly!!! Shit i'm actualy squeezing my nips in my freakin office...if somebody walks in is that sexual harassement?? SHITTTTTT
> 
> LOL- I think you are ok if it is your own office and your own nips! They should knock first! Mine aren't sore yet, which is weird... but I have had weird twinges off and on since I started my meds, so maybe I won't get sore nips this month! Or maybe it will start tomorrow, idk.
> 
> Mine is cramping way down low in my uterous... yesterday it was on the right side. Hopefully it is just my body making a nice comfy home for my little bean (which I guess wouldn't be a bean yet, more of a speck!)Click to expand...
> 
> Pfff plz as if anybody knocks here. Ohh well sexual diviant is a better term then sexual harrasser i guess. Ditto for uterus cramping. Has the google symptoms checking madness started for u yet?Click to expand...

You are seriously a mind reader! I have been googling cramping, but I am trying to find out if it is a normal symptom when taking prometrium. I think it is way to early to be from anything related to pregnancy!


----------



## jessy1101

Well i've been checking out this earliest symptoms site and tons of women had gassy cramping on 1dpo and 2dpo! Crazy actualy how many sooooo...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Well i've been checking out this earliest symptoms site and tons of women had gassy cramping on 1dpo and 2dpo! Crazy actualy how many sooooo...

You are feeding my addiction! I told myself no symptom spotting after my major let down last month! It is hard for me to distinuish prometrium side effects from normal post O symptoms. But it sounds like our cramps are good signs!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Well i've been checking out this earliest symptoms site and tons of women had gassy cramping on 1dpo and 2dpo! Crazy actualy how many sooooo...
> 
> You are feeding my addiction! I told myself no symptom spotting after my major let down last month! It is hard for me to distinuish prometrium side effects from normal post O symptoms. But it sounds like our cramps are good signs!Click to expand...

I know ditto it messed me up last month too cuz of the pink spotting at 5dpo. I was like okkk gonna wait it out no probs etc etc. Now cuz of the cramping and gassyness i'm going crazy. Seriously oodles of fun..


----------



## lauren10

I feel crampy today!!! is it the tight pants? hmmmm

it's only 2:00 here and I have 2 more hours of this torture called work!!!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I feel crampy today!!! is it the tight pants? hmmmm
> 
> it's only 2:00 here and I have 2 more hours of this torture called work!!!

I know the feeling i've been crazily bloated and crampy all day. Sucks honestly. I'm trying to kick my ass so to not symptom spot cuz then it's never ending. U can have somewhat fakish symptoms sometimes and i dont want that to happen at all 'sigh' :coffee:


----------



## lauren10

i know...it's a slippery slope!!

well, i suppose i should pee on a stick when i get home. before or after dinner?


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> i know...it's a slippery slope!!
> 
> well, i suppose i should pee on a stick when i get home. before or after dinner?

I say before, they maybe you could do some celebrating!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> i know...it's a slippery slope!!
> 
> well, i suppose i should pee on a stick when i get home. before or after dinner?
> 
> I say before, they maybe you could do some celebrating!Click to expand...

Double ditto before for sure. Sides r u seriously trying to tell us you werent gonna do it before? In all honestly?? Ya huh...thought so :happydance:


----------



## KamIAm

Hi Ladies....:hi:

I just popped back over here to check in with you all.... Seeing if anyone got a bfp yet... :thumbup:

I see some is in that dreadful 2WW period now, ugh... Me too.... :wacko: It really makes you wacko! LOL 

I'm only 6 dpo with a ton of symptoms but you know how that goes... So I've been googling to see when is the absolute earliest you can test!! :haha:

Yep... Growing very impatient :winkwink:


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> i know...it's a slippery slope!!
> 
> well, i suppose i should pee on a stick when i get home. before or after dinner?
> 
> I say before, they maybe you could do some celebrating!Click to expand...
> 
> Double ditto before for sure. Sides r u seriously trying to tell us you werent gonna do it before? In all honestly?? Ya huh...thought so :happydance:Click to expand...

Actually...I have a very very small amount of self control that I exercise time to time!! haha. ok no I don't. 

KamIam, i got positives at 8 & 9 dpo before...I tried today at 7 but it's still too iffy to say. it's all so pointless, because i don't believe anything either way until I miss my period. :)


----------



## themarshas

I do the same thing. Unfortunetly this month and possibly the next are going to be much harder to determine! blah!


----------



## Twinkie210

I just found out the girl at work is due nearly exactly the same time I would have been :( Seriously? She just posted on FB that she is 20 weeks today and I would have been 20 weeks on Sunday. Why oh why do I have to know someone who is due so close to when I was? Now everytime I see her or a picture of her baby I get to be reminded that I didn't get to keep mine! Ugh! Funny how we get those slaps in the face sometimes!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> i know...it's a slippery slope!!
> 
> well, i suppose i should pee on a stick when i get home. before or after dinner?
> 
> I say before, they maybe you could do some celebrating!Click to expand...
> 
> Double ditto before for sure. Sides r u seriously trying to tell us you werent gonna do it before? In all honestly?? Ya huh...thought so :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually...I have a very very small amount of self control that I exercise time to time!! haha. ok no I don't.
> 
> KamIam, i got positives at 8 & 9 dpo before...I tried today at 7 but it's still too iffy to say. it's all so pointless, because i don't believe anything either way until I miss my period. :)Click to expand...

Uh huh i was skepticly looking at my screen when i read the self control comment LOL kidding!!

Ya 7dpo is wayyy early only the really lucky biatches get them...damnit..


----------



## jessy1101

KamIAm said:


> Hi Ladies....:hi:
> 
> I just popped back over here to check in with you all.... Seeing if anyone got a bfp yet... :thumbup:
> 
> I see some is in that dreadful 2WW period now, ugh... Me too.... :wacko: It really makes you wacko! LOL
> 
> I'm only 6 dpo with a ton of symptoms but you know how that goes... So I've been googling to see when is the absolute earliest you can test!! :haha:
> 
> Yep... Growing very impatient :winkwink:

How can u not symptom spot u know?? I find that even if u try to say ok not gonna this month stop stop stoppppp it doesnt do doodoo huh?:dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I just found out the girl at work is due nearly exactly the same time I would have been :( Seriously? She just posted on FB that she is 20 weeks today and I would have been 20 weeks on Sunday. Why oh why do I have to know someone who is due so close to when I was? Now everytime I see her or a picture of her baby I get to be reminded that I didn't get to keep mine! Ugh! Funny how we get those slaps in the face sometimes!

Twinkie it's times like that i love having a bottle of vodka at work. LOLOLOL nooo noo i'm joking i cant even drink straight up hard liquor 'sigh'. It's a shitty situation that i honestly wish u didnt have to go threw. I wish none of use would. But u cant beat yourself up. Ur a tuffy sweety and i know that BFP will come sooner than u think..actualy ur prob already preggers so s'all good. Hang in there and lemme know if u need some comic relief which i can defiently provide considering my long line of...'cough cough'... experiences and idiocities! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Ooohhhh it gives me a great topic for tomorrow tho! What's ur fav alchoolic drink? Can u make it yourself? Favorite bar? Is it really just plain old beer??


----------



## jessy1101

KamIAm said:


> Hi Ladies....:hi:
> 
> I just popped back over here to check in with you all.... Seeing if anyone got a bfp yet... :thumbup:
> 
> I see some is in that dreadful 2WW period now, ugh... Me too.... :wacko: It really makes you wacko! LOL
> 
> I'm only 6 dpo with a ton of symptoms but you know how that goes... So I've been googling to see when is the absolute earliest you can test!! :haha:
> 
> Yep... Growing very impatient :winkwink:

KamI u dont come here enough sweety! I think u should make up for the lost time by posting at least hmmm.....10 comments LOLOLOL :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie it's times like that i love having a bottle of vodka at work. LOLOLOL nooo noo i'm joking i cant even drink straight up hard liquor 'sigh'. It's a shitty situation that i honestly wish u didnt have to go threw. I wish none of use would. But u cant beat yourself up. Ur a tuffy sweety and i know that BFP will come sooner than u think..actualy ur prob already preggers so s'all good. Hang in there and lemme know if u need some comic relief which i can defiently provide considering my long line of...'cough cough'... experiences and idiocities! :hugs::hugs:

Vodka at work is not a bad idea! :dohh: I don't drink much, but on days like today it would help! I am really feeling OK about my MC, but I know that March will be an emotional month, and now I know I will have to see her waddling around and be like "Oh yeah, that should have been me!" Well I am making some plans to drink some green beer on St. Patty's day (my due date would have been 3/18) unless of course I am knocked up by then! *sigh* Oh well such is life.


----------



## lauren10

Same with me and my best friend...we had the same due date to the day (I'm sure I told you that 20 times) :( 

I'm oddly making a peace with all of it though. I just really feel like it was meant to happen this way, and I haven't really lost anything because my baby is always here with me and always will be.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ooohhhh it gives me a great topic for tomorrow tho! What's ur fav alchoolic drink? Can u make it yourself? Favorite bar? Is it really just plain old beer??

I will have to start preparing my answer!


----------



## jessy1101

Do u guys think there will be a moment in the next few days we're we'll actualy get a I know for 100% sure i'm pregnant? And be pregnant obviously i'm just curious..I guess we've been burned too often huh?


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Do u guys think there will be a moment in the next few days we're we'll actualy get a I know for 100% sure i'm pregnant? And be pregnant obviously i'm just curious..I guess we've been burned too often huh?

do you mean all of us? or some of us or any of us? :)


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Do u guys think there will be a moment in the next few days we're we'll actualy get a I know for 100% sure i'm pregnant? And be pregnant obviously i'm just curious..I guess we've been burned too often huh?
> 
> do you mean all of us? or some of us or any of us? :)Click to expand...

General question duhhh. For everybody i'm curious to see what people will say.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Do u guys think there will be a moment in the next few days we're we'll actualy get a I know for 100% sure i'm pregnant? And be pregnant obviously i'm just curious..I guess we've been burned too often huh?

I am sure I will have several moments that I will be 100% sure that I am pregnant... it's the actually being pregnant that is the hard part for me!:dohh: I seem to convince myself every month...:haha:


----------



## lauren10

i just didn't get what you meant...like when i get a bfp will I actually trust it? probably not!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Do u guys think there will be a moment in the next few days we're we'll actualy get a I know for 100% sure i'm pregnant? And be pregnant obviously i'm just curious..I guess we've been burned too often huh?
> 
> I am sure I will have several moments that I will be 100% sure that I am pregnant... it's the actually being pregnant that is the hard part for me!:dohh: I seem to convince myself every month...:haha:Click to expand...

It would be easiest if ever u get symptoms u dont usualy have huh? Such as...??


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> i just didn't get what you meant...like when i get a bfp will I actually trust it? probably not!

LOLOLOLO i know sweety i was teasing. I'm glad u asked :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Do u guys think there will be a moment in the next few days we're we'll actualy get a I know for 100% sure i'm pregnant? And be pregnant obviously i'm just curious..I guess we've been burned too often huh?
> 
> I am sure I will have several moments that I will be 100% sure that I am pregnant... it's the actually being pregnant that is the hard part for me!:dohh: I seem to convince myself every month...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It would be easiest if ever u get symptoms u dont usualy have huh? Such as...??Click to expand...

Morning sickness would do it for me... I have never had morning sickness in either of my pregnancies! I had some slight nausea with the last one, but never threw up! Maybe I should keep my fingers crossed that I will start praying to the porcelain gods in sometime in the next 2 weeks?


----------



## lauren10

:) 

Yeah morning sickness or boob pain. Both times i was pregnant I had a crazy smell sensitivity!! I could smell things that no one else could. I felt like a hound dog!

I never got MS either! lucky us, but it's a good symptom!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> :)
> 
> Yeah morning sickness or boob pain. Both times i was pregnant I had a crazy smell sensitivity!! I could smell things that no one else could. I felt like a hound dog!
> 
> I never got MS either! lucky us, but it's a good symptom!

Ya i've heard the reason u get ms is due to very high pregnancy hormones. Which we most definetly want!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I think some women get MS and some just don't... but I would take a little upchucking for a few weeks if I could get my BFP!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I think some women get MS and some just don't... but I would take a little upchucking for a few weeks if I could get my BFP!

Twinks i could be sick morning noon and night during my whole healthy pregnancy and be thrilled by it. Probably not during those months but ummm...after...LOL:shrug:


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> :)
> 
> Yeah morning sickness or boob pain. Both times i was pregnant I had a crazy smell sensitivity!! I could smell things that no one else could. I felt like a hound dog!
> 
> I never got MS either! lucky us, but it's a good symptom!
> 
> Ya i've heard the reason u get ms is due to very high pregnancy hormones. Which we most definetly want!!Click to expand...

yeah maybe it's hereditary b/c my mom didn't get sick with us either


----------



## jkb11

With my DS I threw up multiple times a day even 2x the day I delivered him! worth everybit!!!!:winkwink: So I just got out of the shower AND I noticed my breast are a little darker. I hope I'm not tripn myself out....but they dont feel full anymore they only did for a couple of days after O. When I was pregnant last time they hurt so bad ....???? whats up with that????lol. I know every pregnancy is different. I just want it to be night time again so I can go to sleep and wake up and pee on my FRER.


----------



## NewbieLisette

WHOA missed all the action here today!!!! You girls are on a roll! :thumbup:

Laruen you better not keep us hanging girl!!! Fingers crossed for ya!

Jessy to answer ur question I think I'll be terrified to believe or get excited about being PG this time for a few weeks...atleast till is see a heartbeat since we never made it that far last time :nope:

Jokes...hhhmmmm....best one was from Ron White:

Ron White: [On DeBeer's diamond slogans] The new slogan now is "Diamonds: Render her speechless." Why don't they just go ahead and say it? "Diamonds: That'll shut her up... for a minute." :haha::haha::haha:

Mmmm tomorrow's topic is a good one! I'll save mine :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> With my DS I threw up multiple times a day even 2x the day I delivered him! worth everybit!!!!:winkwink: So I just got out of the shower AND I noticed my breast are a little darker. I hope I'm not tripn myself out....but they dont feel full anymore they only did for a couple of days after O. When I was pregnant last time they hurt so bad ....???? whats up with that????lol. I know every pregnancy is different. I just want it to be night time again so I can go to sleep and wake up and pee on my FRER.

Ya Jbk u better not keep us hanging girly! And u better not even think of abandoning us if u are! Imma have to kick ur bootay girl :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> WHOA missed all the action here today!!!! You girls are on a roll! :thumbup:
> 
> Laruen you better not keep us hanging girl!!! Fingers crossed for ya!
> 
> Jessy to answer ur question I think I'll be terrified to believe or get excited about being PG this time for a few weeks...atleast till is see a heartbeat since we never made it that far last time :nope:
> 
> Jokes...hhhmmmm....best one was from Ron White:
> 
> Ron White: [On DeBeer's diamond slogans] The new slogan now is "Diamonds: Render her speechless." Why don't they just go ahead and say it? "Diamonds: That'll shut her up... for a minute." :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Mmmm tomorrow's topic is a good one! I'll save mine :winkwink:

LOL! I love Ron White!


----------



## jkb11

NEVER:winkwink:


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> With my DS I threw up multiple times a day even 2x the day I delivered him! worth everybit!!!!:winkwink: So I just got out of the shower AND I noticed my breast are a little darker. I hope I'm not tripn myself out....but they dont feel full anymore they only did for a couple of days after O. When I was pregnant last time they hurt so bad ....???? whats up with that????lol. I know every pregnancy is different. I just want it to be night time again so I can go to sleep and wake up and pee on my FRER.
> 
> Ya Jbk u better not keep us hanging girly! And u better not even think of abandoning us if u are! Imma have to kick ur bootay girl :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## jessy1101

Soooo what s everybody up to? It s friday tomorrow oooooo TFGIFF!! Whatcha all have planned for the weekend??


----------



## jkb11

It's my weekend to work:growlmad: so I will be MIA for a few days. That is unless I get my BFP! [-o&lt;. I will be doing checkins though but unfortunately they are usually read and runs. but I will diff. be thinking about my lady's:flower:


----------



## jkb11

Lauren- girl I'm dying to know! did you retest yet???? post pics for us!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Soooo what s everybody up to? It s friday tomorrow oooooo TFGIFF!! Whatcha all have planned for the weekend??

My weekend starts today!!! (I only work every other friday!) And I took Monday off too, so 4 day weekend. Hopefully it keeps my mind off of the dreaded 2WW! Taking DS to a Halloween party tonight, carving our pumpkin tomorrow, and that is about it!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> Lauren- girl I'm dying to know! did you retest yet???? post pics for us!

I second this!


----------



## collie_crazy

Ugh its my long weekend at work too - technically this is the end of my weekend as I was off Wed / Thur - so work Fri through Mon :sad1: I dont start till 3pm though so will still be around :hi:

Resisted the urge to POAS this morning :yipee: 

Lauren have you tested? I'm excited for you!!! 

Topic of the day: I like very sweet alcohol so peach schnapps and lemonade... or fruity cocktails mmmmm!! I haven't had an alcoholic drink since I found out I was pregnant with Emily in March. Once I lost her it just didnt seem right to drink alcohol still... :shrug:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I was lazy and laid in bed all night with cramps :( I woke up this morning and they were gone! I am guessing they are just a side effect of the medicine I am on :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh yes, topic of the day... I like fruity drinks too. When I drink at home it is either Malibu Rum and Pinapple juice or already made up mudslides.


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!
well....DH and I went out to dinner last night, and stopped at Walmart on the way home. They were OUT of FRER's!!!!! i mean seriously? is everyone getting knocked up right now or what?? 

So, I went with a clearblue brand, and took it this morning. My DH and I could both barely see a line, but we still think we might be delusional. I have to go after work to get the good test :) I'll test tonight and let you know!

BEER and WINE. i love my wine. Red and white...yummmmmm


----------



## jennyanne83

I'm gonna have to be PUPO for November now as the :witch: just got me today - soooo gutted and upset as I had lots of 'symptoms' and was even 1 day late, so got my hopes up, even though I really tried not too :cry:

On well, CD1 today & wine tonight me thinks! :wine:


----------



## Twinkie210

jennyanne83 said:


> I'm gonna have to be PUPO for November now as the :witch: just got me today - soooo gutted and upset as I had lots of 'symptoms' and was even 1 day late, so got my hopes up, even though I really tried not too :cry:
> 
> On well, CD1 today & wine tonight me thinks! :wine:

That sounds like a plan! I am thinking I might institute CD1 Wine night at my house! FX'd none of us need to actually participate in this for a long time (Like 10 months!)

Sorry the witch got you:hugs: but if you have to be TTC one more month this is the thread to do it in! PUPO girls are awesome!


----------



## lauren10

jennyanne83 said:


> I'm gonna have to be PUPO for November now as the :witch: just got me today - soooo gutted and upset as I had lots of 'symptoms' and was even 1 day late, so got my hopes up, even though I really tried not too :cry:
> 
> On well, CD1 today & wine tonight me thinks! :wine:

Aw, I'm sorry :( Enjoy that wine!!


----------



## lauren10

fuck it. I'm leaving during work time to go get an frer test and testing STAT!!!!


----------



## themarshas

My go to drink is a Malibu and Cranberry however I love Sangaria and Mascato for wines and anything fruity as a mixed drink. However, I don't think I'm going to go back to drinking at all. Right now I'm focusing on healing and ttc again. So no alcohol for a while.


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh I forgot about Malibu - LOL I love Malibu and always embarass my OH by asking for Malibu and pineapple when we're out... its also nice in coke! 

Mmmmm! 

Sorry the witch got you Jennyanne but your in the best place here to keep your spirits up :hugs: 

Lauren let us know the results of the frer!


----------



## jennyanne83

hehe thanks guys!! will keep my head held high & carry on trying!! 

To join in the convo - I love Malibu & Coke - but I was once laughed at for ordering it, being told it was an 80s drink! lol! Still hasn't stopped me drinking though! :winkwink:


----------



## lauren10

bah. I think i just have to call it negative for today. My mind is playing tricks on me I think.


----------



## jkb11

Lauren I have been glaring at your test pic for a while. lol ! are you sure there is nothing there at all. I could totally be imagining it??? Also how concentrated was your urine?

So I think I am about 65% sure that I'm out sor this month:nope:I say that b/c I am 10 dpo today and got a negative this morning with my FRER. my PEE was SUPER CONCENTRATED. Supposedley by 10 dpo 65% of people will get their BFP.


----------



## jessy1101

Jbk we're gonna miss u girly! Maybe just when u pop in quick quick post a lil smiley of some type to let us know how ur feeling!

Twinks whaaaaa lucky biatch! Time is gonna fly by even faster for u!!

Collie wow girl that is some damn fine self restraint. Do u think it's gonna last for another 6 days? Honestly now...

Jenny no worries u r more then welcome in our lil pow wow group! I find time flies by even faster here so it's all good.

Lauren damnit i'm here in my office making ur pic enlarged to full screen and squinting as much as i can...I dunno sometimes it seem's like there is a lil something.....gotta wait a bit longer i guess.

Ooooooooo almost everybody loves fruity drinks! I'm definetly in that category. Love frozen drinks like strawberry daiquiris and margaritas. Love Gin and tonic with lime. LOVE martinis. Ohhh ya i'm a martini girl i'm easy like that LOLLOOOLL.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Lauren I have been glaring at your test pic for a while. lol ! are you sure there is nothing there at all. I could totally be imagining it??? Also how concentrated was your urine?
> 
> So I think I am about 65% sure that I'm out sor this month:nope:I say that b/c I am 10 dpo today and got a negative this morning with my FRER. my PEE was SUPER CONCENTRATED. Supposedley by 10 dpo 65% of people will get their BFP.

Ahhhhh but keepthefaithx only got a positive at 11 dpo!! Before that it was always neg teeeheee soooo nope ur not out sweety :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Hey outta curiosity why was a bunch of people laughed at cuz they ordered Malibu? It's delicious!! Here in Quebec we actualy have 8 different flavors of malibu! The passion fruit one is just...words cannot describe.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls,

Well I'm out too :cry: ..... I guess my body needed a cycle to recover! Will be positive for the next round! PUPO for November!!! 

:witch: got me too this morning so It'll be lots of booze for me this weekend!

My favorite drinks are ussually Sangria or Amaretto and fruity drinks but for really special occasions (like tonight)

Purple HAZE 

Blue Curaco
Rasberry Sour Puss
Lemonade
7-up


Lauren hun sorry for all the confusion for ya! How many DPO are u now?


----------



## jkb11

I sooooooo hope your right. I do have an appointment with the reproductive endocrinologist for nov 1st. 


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> Lauren I have been glaring at your test pic for a while. lol ! are you sure there is nothing there at all. I could totally be imagining it??? Also how concentrated was your urine?
> 
> So I think I am about 65% sure that I'm out sor this month:nope:I say that b/c I am 10 dpo today and got a negative this morning with my FRER. my PEE was SUPER CONCENTRATED. Supposedley by 10 dpo 65% of people will get their BFP.
> 
> Ahhhhh but keepthefaithx only got a positive at 11 dpo!! Before that it was always neg teeeheee soooo nope ur not out sweety :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## jkb11

:hugs:sorry girlie.:hugs:


NewbieLisette said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Well I'm out too :cry: ..... I guess my body needed a cycle to recover! Will be positive for the next round! PUPO for November!!!
> 
> :witch: got me too this morning so It'll be lots of booze for me this weekend!
> 
> My favorite drinks are ussually Sangria or Amaretto and fruity drinks but for really special occasions (like tonight)
> 
> Purple HAZE
> 
> Blue Curaco
> Rasberry Sour Puss
> Lemonade
> 7-up
> 
> 
> Lauren hun sorry for all the confusion for ya! How many DPO are u now?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Well I'm out too :cry: ..... I guess my body needed a cycle to recover! Will be positive for the next round! PUPO for November!!!
> 
> :witch: got me too this morning so It'll be lots of booze for me this weekend!
> 
> My favorite drinks are ussually Sangria or Amaretto and fruity drinks but for really special occasions (like tonight)
> 
> Purple HAZE
> 
> Blue Curaco
> Rasberry Sour Puss
> Lemonade
> 7-up
> 
> 
> Lauren hun sorry for all the confusion for ya! How many DPO are u now?

No worries ur body just needed a cycle to recover for sure. U dont want to have a baby if ur body isnt ready! Big BIG hugs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Well I'm out too :cry: ..... I guess my body needed a cycle to recover! Will be positive for the next round! PUPO for November!!!
> 
> :witch: got me too this morning so It'll be lots of booze for me this weekend!
> 
> My favorite drinks are ussually Sangria or Amaretto and fruity drinks but for really special occasions (like tonight)
> 
> Purple HAZE
> 
> Blue Curaco
> Rasberry Sour Puss
> Lemonade
> 7-up
> 
> 
> Lauren hun sorry for all the confusion for ya! How many DPO are u now?

Ooooohh i've had this before at the Hard Rock cafe! Love curaco! Have u ever tried a Porn star?

Blue Curaco
Rasberry sour puss
7 up

It's similar to the purple haze but ohh so yummy!


----------



## lauren10

hi hi,
I'm 8 dpo now...I'll keep on testing! I do think I see something, but I don't trust myself!! we'll try again tomorrow. :) 

I'm so sorry girls who are out :( it's such a disappointment and it's horrible to have to wait to try again!! but it will happen, stay positive!! xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> hi hi,
> I'm 8 dpo now...I'll keep on testing! I do think I see something, but I don't trust myself!! we'll try again tomorrow. :)
> 
> I'm so sorry girls who are out :( it's such a disappointment and it's horrible to have to wait to try again!! but it will happen, stay positive!! xxxx

Ooooooo ok Lauren gimme all the deets symptoms wise and etc etc of what you've had so far and todays! At least this way i can over obssess about somebody else's then mine..


----------



## lauren10

well, the only symptom is stabbing pains randomly in the area of my uterus! but...could be gas? I don't know. I've never really had many preg symptoms! I don't overly feel pregnant at all. :(


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> well, the only symptom is stabbing pains randomly in the area of my uterus! but...could be gas? I don't know. I've never really had many preg symptoms! I don't overly feel pregnant at all. :(

8DPO is really early tho. The first time i got preg i had a teeny bit of IB on 5dpo and i started gettting huge gas cramps at around 11dpo that lasted for a freakin week. But that was it i didnt notice anything boobie wise or etc.

I'm hoping we all get mini xmas stockings for our tree this year huh? :cloud9:


----------



## lauren10

Yeah...that would be so nice! I'm trying so hard to prepare myself to not be let down! But one thing to look forward to if I'm not preg is a big old drink fest!!!!! I think I'll take one of each that you all named.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hiya girls!

Hoping i can tag along as i definitely want to be PUPO!!
Had a mmc earlier this month and not had AF since but still hopeful that i O'd. EPU told me to POAS on the 1st so i guess that gives me permission right?! It's torture waiting till then and if it's BNF then i will think its just too early (think i will be 10dpo) but if its BFN how will i know if its leftover hormones from my mmc or new ones???! Arrrrrggggggggggghhhh! 

Hope you are all well

:flower:


----------



## jessy1101

Welcome MrsMoo we're happy to have u abord the crazy train lolol. Your ticket is to occasionaly either hate ur vadge or uterus.

I'm sorry for ur loss. It's definetly a shitty situation i know none of us wanted to go threw. The good thing is that u have found us and will now enjoy daily LOLZ as much as possible. Just remember that if ever it doesnt catch on this month u want ur body to be fully bounced back and ready.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Jessy

I am surprisingly ok (i think!) but definitely hated both vadge and uterus a couple weeks ago!! Now i'm trying to woo them again, coax them round a bit haha!!

We have a 2yo so i know it's possible...


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Thanks Jessy
> 
> I am surprisingly ok (i think!) but definitely hated both vadge and uterus a couple weeks ago!! Now i'm trying to woo them again, coax them round a bit haha!!
> 
> We have a 2yo so i know it's possible...

LOLOLOL i hear ya!! If you read some of my past posts you'll see to what ummm....extremes...i'm willing to go to so my vadge will start listening to me LOL :blush::blush::blush: It ain't pretty that's for damn sure..


----------



## jkb11

OK ladies. I think these are totally negative! Can y'all see (imagine LoL) anything for me? The $ TREE test is from 9dpo and the FRER is from this morning 10 dpo.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1652.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 16









IMAG1656.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## jkb11

Welcome! Sorry for your loss.:hugs:


MrsMoo72 said:


> Hiya girls!
> 
> Hoping i can tag along as i definitely want to be PUPO!!
> Had a mmc earlier this month and not had AF since but still hopeful that i O'd. EPU told me to POAS on the 1st so i guess that gives me permission right?! It's torture waiting till then and if it's BNF then i will think its just too early (think i will be 10dpo) but if its BFN how will i know if its leftover hormones from my mmc or new ones???! Arrrrrggggggggggghhhh!
> 
> Hope you are all well
> 
> :flower:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> OK ladies. I think these are totally negative! Can y'all see (imagine LoL) anything for me? The $ TREE test is from 9dpo and the FRER is from this morning 10 dpo.

Damnit if i squint just right and turn my head a certain way then i can totaly see something!!

Althought u can only take my answer with a grain of salt cuz i'm hoped up on gummy bears right now eeeeeeeee i'm almost runing around all over the damn place :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jkb11

Do you really?????:kiss: On which one or both?


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> OK ladies. I think these are totally negative! Can y'all see (imagine LoL) anything for me? The $ TREE test is from 9dpo and the FRER is from this morning 10 dpo.
> 
> Damnit if i squint just right and turn my head a certain way then i can totaly see something!!
> 
> Althought u can only take my answer with a grain of salt cuz i'm hoped up on gummy bears right now eeeeeeeee i'm almost runing around all over the damn place :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## jessy1101

Ya sorta on botha actualy! The more and more u get closer to that 14dpo the better idea image wise we'll get. Definetly do one tomorrow and post it tho and i'll see what's the what.


----------



## jkb11

Will do but I'm working all night so I will sleep from 8am to hopefully atleast 2 pm so it will be my fmu kinda???lol


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Will do but I'm working all night so I will sleep from 8am to hopefully atleast 2 pm so it will be my fmu kinda???lol

Dude u only gotta pee when u get up so it's kinda...FMU/PMU so yuppp it works woooooo!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy sweetie did I inspire you to have gummie bears? :haha::haha::haha: 

I'm hopped up on them too (preparing for my purple haze tonight!):thumbup:

JKB I agree with Jessy, if I squint just the right way I can see a faint line! Keep up the POAS addiction and please keep us posted:winkwink:

Welcome Mrs.Moo, the more the merrier on our crazy train!!!


----------



## lauren10

I can see something on yours, but, I could see something on mine too and I just don't know!!! More tests to come tomorrow


----------



## lauren10

And my daughter peed on me tonight, so if I have a bfp tomorrow, we'll know why.


----------



## jkb11

:rofl:


lauren10 said:


> And my daughter peed on me tonight, so if I have a bfp tomorrow, we'll know why.


----------



## lauren10

Tested again...not pregnant! I'll have another tww in nov


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Tested again...not pregnant! I'll have another tww in nov

:(


----------



## collie_crazy

Lauren your not out yet :hugs: 

Sorry JKB I cant see anything on your tests - but my laptop monitor is dumb! 

OK - I got a line this morning :yipee: But its very faint and I fell asleep before the time limit so I dont know if the line came before the time limit or after! But I also have a reeeeeally itchy nose and keep sneezing which I also had in the early weeks with my last pregnancy - I just googled it and apparently its called Pregnancy Rhinitis and is a common early pregnancy symptom! 

OMGOMGOMGOMG! 

Will test again tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Lauren your not out yet :hugs:
> 
> Sorry JKB I cant see anything on your tests - but my laptop monitor is dumb!
> 
> OK - I got a line this morning :yipee: But its very faint and I fell asleep before the time limit so I dont know if the line came before the time limit or after! But I also have a reeeeeally itchy nose and keep sneezing which I also had in the early weeks with my last pregnancy - I just googled it and apparently its called Pregnancy Rhinitis and is a common early pregnancy symptom!
> 
> OMGOMGOMGOMG!
> 
> Will test again tomorrow :rofl:

How in the world can you restrain your self from peeing on like 10 more tests! :haha: FX'd for you! Does it have color? If it does, I say it's a BFP! Post a pic anyways!


----------



## jkb11

Lauren- ur still really early sweetie like 9dpo right? fx'd for you! 
Collie CONGRATS!!!!! SENDING BIG :hugs:YOUR WAY! :flower:


----------



## MrsMoo72

OOOOOOO Collie how exciting!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lauren10

Congrats Collie!!! That's great news!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren ur still really REALLY early sweety. This is why we are delusional in thinking that testing before 14dpo will bring us happiness. It is an evil goddamn pratice which just hurts us more then anything. The best thing would be to hold off for at least another 2 days..which is hard i know...but it's not worth getting ur hopes up and being crushed if it's a false negative.

Collie sweety u know i adore u bunches and bunches..but after reading that damn last post i was actualy screeching at my computer!! How can u not post pics and discuss every single little detail about it????? And u fell asleep??? Ohh hunny noooooooo LOL. The only way to salvage this is that u better give us one goddamn long post today WITH pics!

I'm getting ready to go to the hair dresser this morning and then shopping with my BFF for tonight (my bday dinner). It's gonna be an all girls day so definetly looking forward to that!! I'm thinking of adding a strip or 2 of dark purple streaks in my hair which is red. Hmmm i think it would b hot LOL.

Weekend topic What is ur feel good look and outfit? Describe in details!! Party dress? Jeans and tee shirt? Hair completly wild? Dressed down? And of course DO NOT forget the shoes! We need a full outfit with shoes sooooooo bring it!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> Lauren ur still really REALLY early sweety. This is why we are delusional in thinking that testing before 14dpo will bring us happiness. It is an evil goddamn pratice which just hurts us more then anything. The best thing would be to hold off for at least another 2 days..which is hard i know...but it's not worth getting ur hopes up and being crushed if it's a false negative.
> 
> Collie sweety u know i adore u bunches and bunches..but after reading that damn last post i was actualy screeching at my computer!! How can u not post pics and discuss every single little detail about it????? And u fell asleep??? Ohh hunny noooooooo LOL. The only way to salvage this is that u better give us one goddamn long post today WITH pics!
> 
> I'm getting ready to go to the hair dresser this morning and then shopping with my BFF for tonight (my bday dinner). It's gonna be an all girls day so definetly looking forward to that!! I'm thinking of adding a strip or 2 of dark purple streaks in my hair which is red. Hmmm i think it would b hot LOL.
> 
> Weekend topic What is ur feel good look and outfit? Describe in details!! Party dress? Jeans and tee shirt? Hair completly wild? Dressed down? And of course DO NOT forget the shoes! We need a full outfit with shoes sooooooo bring it!!

Wish there was a 'like' button on here! Your post always make me chuckle!

Hmmm...feel good look and hair..with shoes.....

Well mine would be messy rock star hair, short girly sticky-out frock with thick belt to suck my waist in and some mega high heels!!!

you?


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhh Miss Moo u gave me a fabulous idea i think when we really like a specific post we should just post a singgle word either LIKE or LOVE yesss our very on bump facebook. Shit i just created a new social network Marc Zukkerberg can kiss my *ss lolol.

Feel good outfit will b what im wearing tonight purple silk backless dress black and zebra pumps and my electric red hair with purple completly big curled up mmhhmm my DH wont know what hit him biatches uh huh uh huh

Collie if u dont give news soon im going to post non stop on ur page fake writtibg screeching soooo..u call cream puff hiiihiii


----------



## MrsMoo72

Like!!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks jessy, you're right. That fat lady ain't singing yet!!

I demand a picture of you in your outfit!! And happy birthday!!!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Thanks jessy, you're right. That fat lady ain't singing yet!!
> 
> I demand a picture of you in your outfit!! And happy birthday!!!

LOVE!!! And u ll get ur pic for sureee


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks jessy, you're right. That fat lady ain't singing yet!!
> 
> I demand a picture of you in your outfit!! And happy birthday!!!
> 
> LOVE!!! And u ll get ur pic for sureeeClick to expand...

LOVE  :winkwink:

All the best for your Birthday sweety!!! :kiss:


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> Lauren ur still really REALLY early sweety. This is why we are delusional in thinking that testing before 14dpo will bring us happiness. It is an evil goddamn pratice which just hurts us more then anything. The best thing would be to hold off for at least another 2 days..which is hard i know...but it's not worth getting ur hopes up and being crushed if it's a false negative.
> 
> Collie sweety u know i adore u bunches and bunches..but after reading that damn last post i was actualy screeching at my computer!! How can u not post pics and discuss every single little detail about it????? And u fell asleep??? Ohh hunny noooooooo LOL. The only way to salvage this is that u better give us one goddamn long post today WITH pics!
> 
> I'm getting ready to go to the hair dresser this morning and then shopping with my BFF for tonight (my bday dinner). It's gonna be an all girls day so definetly looking forward to that!! I'm thinking of adding a strip or 2 of dark purple streaks in my hair which is red. Hmmm i think it would b hot LOL.
> 
> Weekend topic What is ur feel good look and outfit? Describe in details!! Party dress? Jeans and tee shirt? Hair completly wild? Dressed down? And of course DO NOT forget the shoes! We need a full outfit with shoes sooooooo bring it!!


Collie I'm screetching at my computer now too :haha:

Details girl!!!!! Congrats hunny :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

I wish I had a go to outfilt! But sadly I don't go out much :( If I had to pick one, I have this little slinky top that is kind of low cut, to put my cleavage on display (I don't have much, but I have lost about 20 lbs recently and fortunately I didn't really lose any from the girls LOL). I pair it with a pair of black capris and and some peep toe pumps. That or I have a pencil cut dress that finally fits me again that I pair with a wide belt. I kind of feel like a sexy school teacher or a slutty secretary in it LOL. Hairwise I like to go "au natural" with my natural curls bouncing everywear. I go more for the make up since I normally don't wear much. But I like to put on some eye liner and curl my lashes... it makes me feel super sexy!


----------



## lauren10

I love when I have a reason to wear a fancy dress!! like a wedding, or one of DH's army balls. (that sounds funny) and whorish-like make up. well not really...but a lot more make up than i'm used to.


----------



## jkb11

HEY GIRLS :bfn: TODAY:cry: 11 DPO. 

As far as my sexy outfit it depends on the occasion. evening out with dinner there's always the simple little black dress that I sex out with super high stillitoes. If its something like an afternoon occasion then I wear this pair of tight ripped up jeans with a pink lacey cami and then I have this really nis grey sweater for this fall for some reason my hubby finds this SUPER sexy.I guess b/c I wear lots of dresses so when he sees me in the ripped up jeans its something different.


----------



## jkb11

JESSY-HAPPY B-DAY:cake:


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> HEY GIRLS :bfn: TODAY:cry: 11 DPO.

Blah! poor us :( well..I did read today that implantation occurs 7-10 days after ovulation, so there could still be time!! when does your next cycle start? Mine starts Nov 2nd - i have a 27 day cycle. (Or I did before the MC anyway...we'll see) We'll have better luck next month!! xxxx

Rooting for you other girls!


----------



## jkb11

AF is due nov 1st hope I get a BFP though. So crazy TMI question for you How is your CM now? Mine is like a creamy white to light yellow consistency. The reason I ask is when I was pregnant I had loads of this and it is starting since yesterday so I dont know if it is just my hormones gearing up for af to start or if it might be the start of my bfp. Look at me still symptom checking! I said I would not do it this month but I can't resist!


lauren10 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> HEY GIRLS :bfn: TODAY:cry: 11 DPO.
> 
> 
> 
> Blah! poor us :( well..I did read today that implantation occurs 7-10 days after ovulation, so there could still be time!! when does your next cycle start? Mine starts Nov 2nd - i have a 27 day cycle. (Or I did before the MC anyway...we'll see) We'll have better luck next month!! xxxx
> 
> Rooting for you other girls!Click to expand...


----------



## lauren10

AF is due nov 1st hope I get a BFP though. So crazy TMI question for you How is your CM now? Mine is like a creamy white to light yellow consistency. The reason I ask is when I was pregnant I had loads of this and it is starting since yesterday so I dont know if it is just my hormones gearing up for af to start or if it might be the start of my bfp. Look at me still symptom checking! I said I would not do it this month but I can't resist!

Mine is kind of thick and sticky. doesn't seem anything unusual for me at this time of month :(

JESSY....where is our picture?????!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hope you had a great nite Jessy?
xx


----------



## babydust818

I am PUPO ;) got my +opk on October 24 so today should be implantation day at its earliest. I'm going to test November 3rd. Okay... Maybe the 2nd LOL. I got my fx'd for everyone!! It sucks there has only been 2 bfp's. That's scary.


----------



## collie_crazy

Well I think I was delusional yesterday because I have taken 2 tests today (because I didnt want to believe the first) and they were both BFNs :cry:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh hun, what dpo are you? can you post the pix? xxx


----------



## jkb11

HANG IN THERE SWEETIE! FX'D FOR YOU!!!WAS YOUR URINE AS DILUTED??? When I was pregnant last time on days 8&9 i got faint positives then on days 10&11 got negatives then back to positives. And I tried to hold my urine and drink same amounts everyday just to keep the same concentrations but that still happened. So :dust: to you!


collie_crazy said:


> Well I think I was delusional yesterday because I have taken 2 tests today (because I didnt want to believe the first) and they were both BFNs :cry:


----------



## jkb11

WOW WHERE IS EVERYBODY???? I need everybody elses life to think about so I can stop focusing on these next 3 days of testing...LOL! Post people:winkwink:
Still BFN:cry: 12 DPO.


----------



## jkb11

:cry:I'm out.:witch:got me. I 'm so sick of this.


----------



## confusedprego

jkb11 said:


> :cry:I'm out.:witch:got me. I 'm so sick of this.

So sorry jkb! :( :( It'll happen for all of us before ya know it! Hang in there!

I'm sitting here holding my pee to take an ovulation test, although I'm pretty sure it won't be positive - haven't gotten any ewcm yet. It's been gearing up but not there yet. I'm getting antsy!


----------



## lauren10

i'm sorry jkb :( did you get AF earlier than expected? We'll get it the next round!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Jbk im sorry sweety. This whole TTC is a pain in the ass i find. Hang in there it will work out. U want ur body to b ready and not rush it. Which AF since ur mc r u on? I ask cuz the last tine for me it was my 2nd AF and omg it was soooo messed up! I start weirdly bleeding 3 days early abd beurkkkk. 

People no worries u ll get good pics tomorrow when im on my computer it s impossible on my iphone lolol. I had an awsome time! Hardly drank tho the rasberry mojitos were..off.. Ohhh well that s ok. My real bday is on tuesday but who wants to celebrate an icky ruesday night u know?

I ve got a new developpement symptom wise. Since waking up this morning right above ny pubic bone is cramping sooo much! Feels like a non stop finger poking in there! Im also leaking stoopid CM all damn day why is that??? I had 1 uber tiny dot on the tp when i peed i was like wtf really???? Here s to hoping...

How has everyones weekend been? Collie u never know sweet pea gotta stay positive


----------



## Twinkie210

What's up girlies? JKB- sorry AF got you!
Collie, maybe you are right on the borderline and your pee was just a little too diluted.

Well I am trying to stay busy to keep my mind off POAS! I got to watch my St. Louis Cardinals win the World Series on Friday... Wooo Hooo! (Watched it from home :( It would have been awesome to be at the game though!- That's Baseball champoinship for any of my non U.S. ladies hehe)

4 dpo- I took another day off work tomorrow for Halloween, so hopefully 5 dpo will fly by fast and I can get closer to test day LOL!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Twinks imma gonna freak out of happyness if we both get our BFP on the same day lolololol. Until when can u hold out to test? I m absolutly waiting till 10 dpo so friday!!

Question u know the theory that if u getva positive opk it means you ll prob get a pos preg test too?? Do u believe that? I d be will to use an opk at either 8dpo or 9dpo to try...hmmmm...


----------



## themarshas

Sorry, I don't usually get on here on the weekends. Favorite going out outfit: aldo 3 1/2" Black Wedge Heels (love love love, and yes shoes are a major weakness of mine), black leggings and a long tee or sweater with a belt. I have zero curves so the least I can do is show off my tiny waist, right? 

Last night we went out for Halloween and it was nice to get out and focus on something else. I went as a witch- very unoriginally but easy. Anyone else do anything? 

My Dr ordered another blood test for tomorrow so i'm hoping that my results come back with a low level and everything will be back on track for the month as we plan on trying right off. No point wasting a month. Plus its nice to be feeling physically back to normal and having everything good with the DH.TMI- Didn't realize how much I missed DTD for fun haha So it was pretty nice "Romping" for the first time in nearly 2 weeks *gasp*. And I can add our new vehicle to the list of places we've broken in (its impressively spacious). I hope some of you find entertainment from this. Of course the Hubby immediately followed it with "think we made a baby?" to which I had to fill him in that it was highly unlikely.

Hope everyone had a good weekend, and sorry to hear AF showed :-(


----------



## jkb11

thanks girls. Yes af was earlier than expected I am 12 dpo and i expected it 14 dpo. this is actually my first af since my misscarriage i was really hoping to catch the egg this time because I only ovulate a few times a year on my own so I actually might not ovulate after this cycle for a long time. I do have my appt with the RE on tuesday so hopefully he will give me better advice than just take clomid. I really do not want to have to take that again!


----------



## babydust818

I'm sorry jkb. I understand your pain. I hate seeing AF show up. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm so sorry JKB :cry: God I wish we could all just get our BFPs :cry: Its so unfair that we try to hard and then get the bloody witch! (pun!)

Girls I am freaking out again today. Do you mind if I post pics and tell me if you see what I see?


----------



## collie_crazy

Am I being delusional again? Oh god I feel sick.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0383.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0386.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 12









DSC_0387.jpg
File size: 7.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Twinkie210

Posted on another thread, but I definately see a line! And it is pink!


----------



## collie_crazy

Thanks Twinks! Yeah I kinda spammed my pee stick all over BnB :rofl:


----------



## Twinkie210

collie_crazy said:


> Thanks Twinks! Yeah I kinda spammed my pee stick all over BnB :rofl:

Thats OK, I often post the same posts in multiple threads... LOL. I just didn't want to reply in only one place!

Your pics look really promising!


----------



## confusedprego

I already posted on the ither thread too but I def see it! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

This week is going to suck. I have done a fairly good job so far of not been too crazy obsessive in my TWW, but now that I am 5dpo the urge to POAS is consuming me! LOL I know that there is no way it could be positive this early, so why do I feel like I want to break into my box of FRERs? I am going to be strong and hold out until Saturday (hopefully). How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jessy1101

collie_crazy said:


> Am I being delusional again? Oh god I feel sick.

Sweety i definetly see a line!! The best one was on the 3rd pic i find. U should use a FRER or any type of First response since they are best.

Happy Halloween to all!! Is anybody dressed up?? I'm in my Alice and Wonderland outfit at work. Everybody here pretty much dresses up so that's pretty fun!

Is anybody givin candy or going trick o treating tongiht with kids? Or just yourself there is nuttin wrong with that LOL.

Topic of the day in honor of Halloween What was ur all time fav candy as a kid? Suckers? Rockets?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> This week is going to suck. I have done a fairly good job so far of not been too crazy obsessive in my TWW, but now that I am 5dpo the urge to POAS is consuming me! LOL I know that there is no way it could be positive this early, so why do I feel like I want to break into my box of FRERs? I am going to be strong and hold out until Saturday (hopefully). How is everyone else doing?

Like i was asking u can get a pos on an O test if ur preg right??? Cuz i wouldnt mind checking that out at 8dpo or 9dpo..


----------



## collie_crazy

LOL Twinks step away from the pee sticks. Wrap them in tape or something so they are IMPOSSIBLE to get into! Honestly this month nearly destroyed me with early testing - I was close to a break down yesterday when I got a BFN! 

I've just went out to get a digi test and went to 3 shops (stores) and none of them had digis! Whats going on!? I got a FRER and tested with SMU only holding for 4 hours and diluted because I drank like a gallon of water and there is still a faint pink line! OMG! Will try again to get a digi for tomorrow I dont think I'll believe it till I see those words.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies! Happy Halloween!!!

Collie - I definately see a faint pink line! I'm crossing everything for you sweetie!

JKB - I feel your pain, same here, just hoping I'd catch the eggy the first time around but you know what they say...mayeb our uterus just needed to get stronger and we'll be lucky on the next cycle! It totally sucks though right now :cry:

Jessy - where are those pics girl??? :winkwink: 

Great topic of the day! I'm a candy freak so its a tough call but one of my all time favorites was "Fun Dip" pure colored Sugar with a candy stick to dip in and scoop into your mouth :blush:


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOL fine fine as promissed the hotness that is my hair and my uber hot zebra shoes that i wore.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Collie girl :happydance::happydance:

HOT stuff jessy :thumbup:

So what's ur favorite candy?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Collie girl :happydance::happydance:
> 
> HOT stuff jessy :thumbup:
> 
> So what's ur favorite candy?

Thanks sweety! Imma workin it LOL.

Ok here's the prob i loveeee sugar and have soo many favs. :blush: BUT one of my all time has to be the jellys in scary shapes. U know the vamp teeth, the eye balls, the frankstein fingers etc. It's loaded with sugar and squishy. 

I also adore playing pranks on people with the Harry potter jelly beans! They are identical jelly beans in color but very VERY different in flavor. Such as 1 can be coconut and the other ear wax (identical color u have no clue what u r eating.) Popcorn and Rotten egg. Canteloup and Vomit. Heeeheee love love gettin people with those it's hilarious! :happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jessy girl you are a special one :kiss: Wanna come by my office and hand out some cheer? :haha:

I'm giving out candy and trick or treating with my friend and her LO so that should be great! Also AF seems to be pretty much done :happydance::happydance::happydance: Bring on a new cycle!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Newbie u mean that in a good way right? Not a ur special in a ******** should be locked up with a straight jacket in a padded room way right?

OMG is it wrong that i have always wanted to be in one of those rooms to try and bounce off the cushy walls????


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO in the best possible way ofcourse girl!!!! You keep me sane and smiling most days so keep it comin :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

It's kinda my goal to try and let my crazyness out and bring some LOLZ to everybody here. God knows we def need some these days huh?

How r u sweety? New developpements??


----------



## lauren10

Jessy!! love the shoes. You're pretty. :) 

So...now i'm on this Evap line kick...because i'm still seeing something on the tests. could it be evap lines? I mean....by now the tests would be darker. I'm cycle day 26 now...the thing is...I say I'm 11 dpo, but i don't know for 100% sure when the hell i ovulated. All I can do is wait and see I guess. IF I was pregnant, it's definitely not the same pattern I saw with my other 2 pregnancies. 

Collie, I do see lines for sure on yours. But I see them on mine too...am I crazy!?! You shouldn't listen to me. haha

DD is being a duck for halloween and we'll either take her around the block, or have her help answer the door. 

I loved Fun Dip, Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, and candy rings!!

Do you know that what you in Canada call Rockets, in the US is called Smarties. And we don't seem to have a US version of what are Smarties in Canada! Fun fact.


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh ya Lauren i'm sexy and i know it (picture me doing the LMFAO fake crotch grind woooooooo) lolol kidding kidding i was listening to that damn video this morning and it gets me every time. 

Ahhh see if ur not 100% sure for O date it could be a bit too soon or not. The best way is to keep testing for a few more days in case u know? It's tricky tho cuz u can never be too sure.

Symptom wise well.....i dont wanna jinx anything LOL. It's just soo much is going on with my body in the last 2 days that it makes me wonder BIG TIME...The easiest way to put it is that i am definetly 10000000% PUPO in my mind right now lolol


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Ohh ya Lauren i'm sexy and i know it (picture me doing the LMFAO fake crotch grind woooooooo) lolol kidding kidding i was listening to that damn video this morning and it gets me every time.
> 
> Ahhh see if ur not 100% sure for O date it could be a bit too soon or not. The best way is to keep testing for a few more days in case u know? It's tricky tho cuz u can never be too sure.
> 
> Symptom wise well.....i dont wanna jinx anything LOL. It's just soo much is going on with my body in the last 2 days that it makes me wonder BIG TIME...The easiest way to put it is that i am definetly 10000000% PUPO in my mind right now lolol

haha! 

Yeah it might be soon. I'll just keep doing my thang.

good you probably are!!! when do you test?


----------



## jessy1101

Well i absolutly promissed myself no testing before 10dpo which is friday. And i plan on sticking to it damnit. Even if i have to mentaly kick my ass everytime i go for my magic drawer with the FRER in it at home.

What's the point doing it too early and being let down if it's only a false neg u know? Yes it's hard to hold out and etc but i have a vadge meaning i'm not gonna be weak!!! Ummm...i think??? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lauren10

you can do it!


----------



## jessy1101

I definetly appreciate the vote of confidence there cupcake. The only really really sure sign i could get that would make me want to test earlier would be hmmm i dunno morning sickness? Is that even possible tho? I think 8dpo or 9dpo would be way too soon for that no?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy girl u can do it! Like you said, you've got a vadge so you are not WEAK!!!!!

Lauren how r u sweetie? How many DPO now?

Still keeping my fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## jessy1101

I know it's just hard. My symptoms have been extremely amazing so i dunno what to do :cry:

Since yesterday i've hard this huge pressure trowbing non stop. Today my lower back keeps spasming in twinges. I keep getting pressure cramps just as if i'm getting my period right now. WTF u know?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ooohh that does not sound pretty!!!! I say you rock your Halloween fun day and splurge on lots of yummy candy to keep your mind of POAS!!! Only a few more days to go girly!!!!!

Please feel free to remind me of this convo in about 10days when I'm itching to POAS!!!!!:haha:


----------



## jkb11

Good morning ladies, I'm doing better today. Thanks for all the support! Yesterday was rough I thought we would try going out to dinner and on the way there I could not stop crying. But much better today think I just needed the cry. I have decided I 'm going do all the things I have chose not to do over the past year and a half while ttc. I am sooooo ocd so I'm not just talking about having a drink. I have avoided caffeine, shrimp cocktails, full body massages, roller costers, etc..... I know I'm crazy! It's the nicu nurse in me. So I will be doing all that and I think a hauted trail or house would also be fun for tonight! And I'm going to forget the prenatal vitamins for this week! I'm going all out:haha:lol.
COLLIE - GIRL I SEE A LINE IN ALL 3 PICS! CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!!:flower: 
As for my candy of choice it could really be anything chocolate but I love some reese cups the mini ones. yum.


----------



## jkb11

oh also jess love the shoes girl!!!! nice!
lauren- just think this time next week you will have your sane mind back knowing for sure.:hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

jkb11 said:


> Good morning ladies, I'm doing better today. Thanks for all the support! Yesterday was rough I thought we would try going out to dinner and on the way there I could not stop crying. But much better today think I just needed the cry. I have decided I 'm going do all the things I have chose not to do over the past year and a half while ttc. I am sooooo ocd so I'm not just talking about having a drink. I have avoided caffeine, shrimp cocktails, full body massages, roller costers, etc..... I know I'm crazy! It's the nicu nurse in me. So I will be doing all that and I think a hauted trail or house would also be fun for tonight! And I'm going to forget the prenatal vitamins for this week! I'm going all out:haha:lol.
> COLLIE - GIRL I SEE A LINE IN ALL 3 PICS! CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!!:flower:
> As for my candy of choice it could really be anything chocolate but I love some reese cups the mini ones. yum.


JKB good girl!!! Sounds like you've turned the corner and I truely hope for you this will be the key and your body will fall right into line and co-operate :flower:


----------



## jessy1101

Jbk i know why u stopped all those things since it's an in case and etc etc. But sometimes i dunno u gotta live ur life to the fullest while u can u know? 

Ummm yaaa those shoes are delious! My DH did not know what hit him teeheeee


----------



## lauren10

Jessy, i don't know, i never had morning sickness...not sure how early that kicks in. My earliest symptom was always pre period cramping.

thanks girls for the support! 

jkb...go enjoy yourself! I love it! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey laydeezz!
Hows everyone today?
Jessy I agree - u r a sexy lady and the shoes are to die for!!

Well, had a bit of a blip at work today. One of the girls had been on hol and didnt know about my mc and asked me how the pregnancy was goin :'( Had a little cry in the treatment room and felt bit better!
Taking my ds trick or treating 2nite so that will cheer me up
Happy Halloween xx


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hey laydeezz!
> Hows everyone today?
> Jessy I agree - u r a sexy lady and the shoes are to die for!!
> 
> Well, had a bit of a blip at work today. One of the girls had been on hol and didnt know about my mc and asked me how the pregnancy was goin :'( Had a little cry in the treatment room and felt bit better!
> Taking my ds trick or treating 2nite so that will cheer me up
> Happy Halloween xx

Dont let it get u down sweety there are always some blips but ur a tuff cookie with choco chips on top. It will work out.


----------



## themarshas

Favorite candy: anything with chocolate. I'm not picky.


----------



## babydust818

I really hate checking this site through my phone. Takes me forev to read everything! Wahh. Then i forget who said what! First off whoever had the pics posted of their hpt. I definitely see a + on the 3rd pic! Very faint but there. Whoever posted pics of their halloween shoes and face... Oooo lala! Eye candy for all the guys LOL! As for my fav candy, i use to trade all my reese's for snickers or butterfingers. Now I'd trade everything for Reese's LOL!! I love candy. I really love those starburst gummies that's filled with liquid. They're SOO good!!!! I ate a whole bag in a hour fml. 

Today i am 7dpo! I just wanna do ONE hpt ;) but i know it will be negative regardless. It's too early. Just 2-3 more days until i can. I'm so anxious! Idk if I'm making up my symptonms in my head or if they're real. I hate it! I can't wait to figure it all out! Im so ready to see that bfp! How accurate would a frer test be right now? Like 50% right? Ahhh!! Going insane.

Happy Halloween to you all. Have fun! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh thx Babydust those shoes r a bitch to walk in but soooo worth the pain hiihii. Hey i'm 6dpo today!! Looks like we're right beside each other hunny!

Have u felt anything wonky or off or etc?


----------



## Twinkie210

Jesse- I love the hair and the shoes!

Happy Halloween all! We are taking DS Trick or Treating tonight. He is dressing up as a ninja (not my personal choice, but hey you can't argue with an 8 year old)

My favorite candy would have to be Peanut Butter Cups, Paydays, and Heath bars (and pretty much anything with chocolate).

I just got back from DS's Halloween party at school. I'll tell you what, 2nd Graders are crazy! I can't believe I have to go back to work tomorrow :( My 4 day weekend is almost over.


----------



## Twinkie210

While I was at DS's Halloween party on of the other room mom's was standing there talking to me. She asked if I had any other children and I said no. She asked if we were trying. I didn't want to lie to her so I said yes, but we are having trouble. Then I told a complete stranger that I had a MC this past summer... Is that strange? It doesn't bother me to talk about it anymore, and I felt like I would be lying if I didn't say anything about it.

Maybe I have lost it!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> While I was at DS's Halloween party on of the other room mom's was standing there talking to me. She asked if I had any other children and I said no. She asked if we were trying. I didn't want to lie to her so I said yes, but we are having trouble. Then I told a complete stranger that I had a MC this past summer... Is that strange? It doesn't bother me to talk about it anymore, and I felt like I would be lying if I didn't say anything about it.
> 
> Maybe I have lost it!

I don't think it's strange as long as you're ok with it!


----------



## lauren10

Here's my little duck!


----------



## jkb11

adorable!!!!


lauren10 said:


> here's my little duck!


----------



## babydust818

Lauren she is SOOO beautiful!! Sooo stinkin cute!! I hope she had fun :)

Twinkie, i do the same thing. At first i wouldn't speak about it because i didn't want anyone to know i was ttc since we live with his dad at the moment. We're on the verge of moving out. Had a horrible time financially this year which is why we're living with him. ANYWAYS, now idc. I just randomly talk about it. I think it helps. Some people can give you advice and make you look at it in a new way. Its nothing to be ashamed about, just as long as you're comfortable!

Jessy, that's awesome we're so close in dpo. Twinkie is 5dpo, you're 6dpo and I'm 7dpo. There's got to be positives in there, right?! I hope we ALL do. As far as feeling anything wacky, etc. I've felt little pains in my left ovary maybe 4 times. Was sharp last night. My boobs hurt on and off. This evening the pains hurt worse than ever before. Some little uncomfortable pains in my tummy beside my belly button. I've saw no implantation beeding. Like i said, i hope my body isn't doing it because I'm thinking about it too much. How about you? Are you feeling anything?

As far as Halloween. I decided to go with my Fiance's sister to take her kids tricks or treating. Made me so sad to go without my child. I kept telling my Fiance 'i can't wait to have kids'. He's so excited about the idea too. So depressing.


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Here's my little duck!

She is soooo cute!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls!

So today my bff finds out the sex of her baby. I'm happy for her, but I should be doing the same. :cry:

how's everyone feeling this morning? I got another negative last night...don't know why I keep trying. It was a digital test, and was like: NO!!! or maybe it said ON? lol


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> So today my bff finds out the sex of her baby. I'm happy for her, but I should be doing the same. :cry:
> 
> how's everyone feeling this morning? I got another negative last night...don't know why I keep trying. It was a digital test, and was like: NO!!! or maybe it said ON? lol

Don't feel bad Lauren, I did the same thing lat month. I kept testing everyday (like the first two negatives weren't enough LOL). But you never know until AF shows.

I didn't feel that great last night, but I was around my sis yesterday who was sick, so maybe I am catching what she has... I have had a headache for the past 24 hrs, but other than that no unusual symptoms here. :(

I had a dream last night that I had a little boy (at least I assume it was a boy, no one ever said in my dream but it felt like it was a boy). The only thing I remember clearly about my dream was that the baby weighed 9lbs 6ozs! I told my husband and he was like OMG really? I am not sure why that would surprise him that is only 8oz more than DS weighed and I was induce a week and a half early with him! I think I have babies on my brain!


----------



## lauren10

Hope you're feeling better Twinkie! 

9 lbs 6 oz...i don't know, that sounds a LOT bigger!! that would be great though :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I still have this headache :( I am trying to decide if I want to take tylenol or not. I know that they say regular strength tylenol is safe during pregnancy (just in case I am), but I really don't want to take anything. Worst of all I am trying not to drink caffeine, which usually helps too!


----------



## lauren10

It's totally a personal preference! I think at this point it might be impossible to pass anything to the baby, since the placenta isn't established yet. it's kind of like a closed unit until it has a firm implantation!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> It's totally a personal preference! I think at this point it might be impossible to pass anything to the baby, since the placenta isn't established yet. it's kind of like a closed unit until it has a firm implantation!

Good point! I think I might take it, no point in sitting hear feeling like crap, 6dpo is probably to early for implantation and I don't even know that we actually caught the egg anyway! And I have regular stregth tylenol, which is what pregnant ladies can take anyway.


----------



## lauren10

If it were me...I would. I'd have a bit of coffee too :)


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Lauren she is adorable!! Love LOVE that lil ducky! I want one! 

Twinks i think it's perfectly normal that u actualy blurted it out. Sometimes talking to someone who is neutral about it can make u feel sooooo much better. It's hard tho for sure it seems to bring up bad memories huh? Ur a tuffy sweety.

Babydust i just feel plain weird. Last night after giving out 2000 candies to 700 kids (it was just sick i tell ya lil boogers swarming everywhere lololol) i got this huge urge to be sick. My stomac felt like it was on fire at the same time cuz of heartburn. I pretty much passed out at 8:30 pm on the sofa cuz i was exausted. Today i feel just...ick. Yucky cramping and etc. Ohhh well..

BTW Collie got her digital perg test with the PREGNANT on it but she posted on the BFP before due date forum and i dont wanna really write congrats cuz of what happend to xxxjessxxx i feel kinda bad. Collie sweety congrats X 100000000


----------



## babydust818

What happened to jessxx? I also hope you're feeling better this morning than last night.

8dpo today. I gave in and tested. Bfn. Which i figured. Last time i got preg i used this same test and it said bfn. Then 3 days later i used E.P.T. And it said pregnant. Then i got out the test i used 3 days before and it had a line. So weird how 3 days makes a difference. Guess I'm going to hold off until Thurs or Fri. At one point on my test my mind imagined a faint line. I blinked a few times and it was gone LOL. I'm hilusinating. Last time i was preg at this time i was super grouchy. I was so mean. I'm not this time if i am. Ughhh.

And Twinkie, i hope you took some meds and i hope they help! You won't hurt the baby with tylenol. :)


----------



## jessy1101

She just found out she lost the baby this morning. It's sad u know?

Ahhh see my plan is to use an OPK tomorrow morning which would be 8dpo for me. Now call me crazy but it will quinch my poas thirst and if ever it's a super duper dark positive then i'll keep my pee and use a real FRER!! Yuppp yuppp

How is everybody today? It's tuesday the most useless yucky day of the week.


----------



## lauren10

sounds like you have a lot of symptoms Jessy! i hope testing goes better for the rest of you guys :)


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> sounds like you have a lot of symptoms Jessy! i hope testing goes better for the rest of you guys :)

Shhhhhh i'm trying to put it outta my mind cuz it's still sooooo far away tsting wise. I do admit tho Dr. Google has been my bff lately...:happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> She just found out she lost the baby this morning. It's sad u know?
> 
> Ahhh see my plan is to use an OPK tomorrow morning which would be 8dpo for me. Now call me crazy but it will quinch my poas thirst and if ever it's a super duper dark positive then i'll keep my pee and use a real FRER!! Yuppp yuppp
> 
> How is everybody today? It's tuesday the most useless yucky day of the week.

I love your plan to use OPKs tomorrow! I did that last month to relieve my POAS addiction. I was thinking about doing that too, but all I have a digi OPKs and I really don't want to waste them. But if I am pregnant, then wasting them would be OK, because I wouldn't need them... Oh the dillema's of TTC! LOL

6/7 dpo is the worst time of the 2WW... you can't test because it is too early, but you have already waited a week and are ansy to test. Ugh.

Anyone got a good topic for the day? I need something to take my mind off of TTC and babies!

Speaking of babies, my SIL took her 6 week old premie out trick or treating with her older daughters! This baby is already starting to get a cold, so lets take it out in the cold night air! She drives me crazy! Seriously she make the worst parenting decisions ever! OK, min rant over... hehe


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> sounds like you have a lot of symptoms Jessy! i hope testing goes better for the rest of you guys :)
> 
> Shhhhhh i'm trying to put it outta my mind cuz it's still sooooo far away tsting wise. I do admit tho Dr. Google has been my bff lately...:happydance:Click to expand...

hmmm, yes, i can really tell it's out of your mind with that nice juicy list of symptoms you just posted...:haha:

So...I'm feeling like i'm broken and having babies is over for me. I know that's silly, but it's hard to not feel that way, huh? :cry: having a pity party today. maybe it's pms....more :cry:!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ur SIL did that?? I'm sorry but she is too ******** for me to even touch base on there girly. I pity u having to put up with her constantly.

I think it would be a good call to use 1 opk u know? But at least wait till ur 8dpo cuz the closer the better right? If ever u get a smiley well....i would then commence the freakin out bit. To make sure tho remember to pee in a cup and use that to dip. Cuz if u do get a pos on the opk you'll want to test with a FRER huh? And ur gonna need some seriouse peepee sooooooo.

Topic of the day is easy peasy ladies What is THE most embarassing thing that has happend to u sex wise?? I'll wait to read others stories before sharing mine...ya seriously it's that f*cking bad...


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> sounds like you have a lot of symptoms Jessy! i hope testing goes better for the rest of you guys :)
> 
> Shhhhhh i'm trying to put it outta my mind cuz it's still sooooo far away tsting wise. I do admit tho Dr. Google has been my bff lately...:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> hmmm, yes, i can really tell it's out of your mind with that nice juicy list of symptoms you just posted...:haha:
> 
> So...I'm feeling like i'm broken and having babies is over for me. I know that's silly, but it's hard to not feel that way, huh? :cry: having a pity party today. maybe it's pms....more :cry:!!!!Click to expand...

It's normal cuz i mean u keep asking urself ok why hasnt it happend yet?? U keep hearing that crap about being ohh so fertile 3 months after a mc and yes for some it does work..for others? It's a g*ddamn pain in the pattooty!!! U cannot feel like something is wrong with u! Just remember u want ur body to be fully ready next time and getting pregnant too soon is it's not is not good at all. It will happen for u for sure i promiss u just gotta stay tuff and think positive. We'll all get our f*cking ponies if it's the last dang thing we do..


----------



## themarshas

Sorry, No embarrassing sex stories here... Although, you've peaked my interest Jessy1101 haha. Can't wait to hear about it. Excited today because I had a blood test yesterday which came back negative *back to normal* and today I tried an opk and got a faint positive. Looks like I'm back to my normal cycle. Today is CD 11 ish and I usually get a faint positive on CD11 and a positive CD 12 and back to faint CD 13.


----------



## babydust818

Most embarassing thing for me was we were bding doggy style and i accidently farted LOL. I feel so comfortable with my fiance that i didn't get REALLY embarassed but if it was the beginning of our relationship i would have died and never saw him again. LOL. Fml


----------



## lauren10

Thanks jessy...you're right...i'll go buy myself some shoes and get over my pity party! i think i'll try opk's the next round. It gives me something to pee on. 

hmmm...the only thing i can think of for topic of the day is:

My high school boyfriend and I were having sex when we realized the condom broke....the top broke right off of it. Of course I was horrified and thought I'd get pregnant (even though he hadn't finished yet)...but that blew over and we were back to business as usual. 

One week later...we were messing around (finger-hanjy as we used to call it)....and he was like...."what the hell is that?"....and pulled out from my vag the tip of the condom from a week ago! I felt like I had some kind of dirty bag lady vagina, hoarding items up there! 

Wasn't really my fault but still embarassing!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Lauren- you are not broken and you will have babies (that pretty little girl needs a brother or a sister)

I feel the same way when I see BFN/AF arrives. I know that I have done everything right, so why the hell didn't it work? I always feel like there must be something wrong with me, but we have gotten pregnant before (multiple times) and it will happen again for us!


----------



## Twinkie210

Embarassing sex moments? That is a hard one for me, because me and DH tend to laugh at everything, so it ends up as funny moments, not embarassing! I guess I will have to go with funny instead. One time when me and DH were DTD before we were TTC, I was on the Nuva ring and when he pulled out he litteraly had that thing around his penis like a ring toss game... It was so funny, so then after that everytime we DTD he called it "ring toss". Our DS has walked in on us in the middle of messing around too, that was kind of awkward. Luckily he didn't know what was going on! Other than that, no really good stories for me!


----------



## jessy1101

Themarshas yay i'm really happy for u sweety! It's kinda a good feeling huh knowing ur back in the game? I'm sending u tons of positive vibes!!

Babydust i know how u feel i think every woman goes threw the embarrasing vadgy fart. God knows i have..

It was in there for a freakin week Lauren????? Shittttttt girl..

Twinks embarrasing funny it's seriously all good as long as u can either laugh about it right away or at some point then it counts!!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Awww Lauren- you are not broken and you will have babies (that pretty little girl needs a brother or a sister)
> 
> I feel the same way when I see BFN/AF arrives. I know that I have done everything right, so why the hell didn't it work? I always feel like there must be something wrong with me, but we have gotten pregnant before (multiple times) and it will happen again for us!

Thank you Twinkie :) xxx


----------



## jessy1101

I feel extremely icky as of i hour ago 'sigh' it sucks feelin like this. I hope it's gonna b for a good reason LOL.

How's everybody's tuesday treatin them? How come Collie hasnt posted her BFP on here???


----------



## lauren10

tuesday is dragging! and i'm training a new guy and he's pissing me off! 

sorry you don't feel good :(


----------



## lauren10

lauren10 said:


> tuesday is dragging! and i'm training a new guy and he's pissing me off!
> 
> sorry you don't feel good :(

Oh, and...where's your embarrassing story Jessy?


----------



## lauren10

I just quoted myself by accident. lol


----------



## jessy1101

LOL r u really REALLY sure u want to hear my embarassing story? I swear to god it's bad..


----------



## MrsMoo72

We really want to hear it now...!

Lauren your lo is adorable

Xx


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I feel extremely icky as of i hour ago 'sigh' it sucks feelin like this. I hope it's gonna b for a good reason LOL.
> 
> How's everybody's tuesday treatin them? How come Collie hasnt posted her BFP on here???

I know how you feel. I felt that crap last night and I don't feel the best this morning. But EVERYONE around here is sick, so I am guessing I am just catching what is going around!

Oh and I want to know too why Collie hasn't posted her BFP yet!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> I feel extremely icky as of i hour ago 'sigh' it sucks feelin like this. I hope it's gonna b for a good reason LOL.
> 
> How's everybody's tuesday treatin them? How come Collie hasnt posted her BFP on here???
> 
> I know how you feel. I felt that crap last night and I don't feel the best this morning. But EVERYONE around here is sick, so I am guessing I am just catching what is going around!
> 
> Oh and I want to know too why Collie hasn't posted her BFP yet!Click to expand...

Does Collie not love us no more????:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lauren10

Ahem.....story Jessy!!! get to it!!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Ahem.....story Jessy!!! get to it!!

LOLOL ahhh i thought u would of forgotten bout that lololol. Ok ok but i warn u all it's very bad and somewhat..ummm gross?:blush::blush::blush:

So after about 3 years of dating DH (thank the sweet baby jesus we had been together for a while cuz if not well.....ya let's not go there) We started trying out backdoor action if u know what i mean.:blush:

One of those of so wonderfull times i swear to god i have no freakin clue what happend...but during a backdoor session we we're really REALLY into it...and then my DH pulled out...and ummm...well let's just say a lil something came out with him. :blush::blush: OMG OMG ok ok i know i was purple non stop for at least 2 hours straight. He was like ewwwww is that what i think it is?? I was like whaaaaa....ummm....no? He wouldnt even touch it to take it off the bed i had to grab some kleenex and be mortified.....he actualy found it hilarious a bit later but at first...well i think he was kinda freaked..:blush::blush:


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Ahem.....story Jessy!!! get to it!!
> 
> LOLOL ahhh i thought u would of forgotten bout that lololol. Ok ok but i warn u all it's very bad and somewhat..ummm gross?:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> So after about 3 years of dating DH (thank the sweet baby jesus we had been together for a while cuz if not well.....ya let's not go there) We started trying out backdoor action if u know what i mean.:blush:
> 
> One of those of so wonderfull times i swear to god i have no freakin clue what happend...but during a backdoor session we we're really REALLY into it...and then my DH pulled out...and ummm...well let's just say a lil something came out with him. :blush::blush: OMG OMG ok ok i know i was purple non stop for at least 2 hours straight. He was like ewwwww is that what i think it is?? I was like whaaaaa....ummm....no? He wouldnt even touch it to take it off the bed i had to grab some kleenex and be mortified.....he actualy found it hilarious a bit later but at first...well i think he was kinda freaked..:blush::blush:Click to expand...

All i can say is..... :haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo i also died right there i swear to god. I never thought ur whole body could actualy turn bright pink when embarrassed...mine sure as hell did whaaaaa


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Ahem.....story Jessy!!! get to it!!
> 
> LOLOL ahhh i thought u would of forgotten bout that lololol. Ok ok but i warn u all it's very bad and somewhat..ummm gross?:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> So after about 3 years of dating DH (thank the sweet baby jesus we had been together for a while cuz if not well.....ya let's not go there) We started trying out backdoor action if u know what i mean.:blush:
> 
> One of those of so wonderfull times i swear to god i have no freakin clue what happend...but during a backdoor session we we're really REALLY into it...and then my DH pulled out...and ummm...well let's just say a lil something came out with him. :blush::blush: OMG OMG ok ok i know i was purple non stop for at least 2 hours straight. He was like ewwwww is that what i think it is?? I was like whaaaaa....ummm....no? He wouldnt even touch it to take it off the bed i had to grab some kleenex and be mortified.....he actualy found it hilarious a bit later but at first...well i think he was kinda freaked..:blush::blush:Click to expand...

Bahahahahaha Hilarious... although I'm sure you didn't think so at the time. At least you'd been together a while.


----------



## jessy1101

Themarshas u think he would of still wanted to see me naked if we had only been together a month??? OMG he wouldnt of would he??????????


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Ahem.....story Jessy!!! get to it!!
> 
> LOLOL ahhh i thought u would of forgotten bout that lololol. Ok ok but i warn u all it's very bad and somewhat..ummm gross?:blush::blush::blush:
> 
> So after about 3 years of dating DH (thank the sweet baby jesus we had been together for a while cuz if not well.....ya let's not go there) We started trying out backdoor action if u know what i mean.:blush:
> 
> One of those of so wonderfull times i swear to god i have no freakin clue what happend...but during a backdoor session we we're really REALLY into it...and then my DH pulled out...and ummm...well let's just say a lil something came out with him. :blush::blush: OMG OMG ok ok i know i was purple non stop for at least 2 hours straight. He was like ewwwww is that what i think it is?? I was like whaaaaa....ummm....no? He wouldnt even touch it to take it off the bed i had to grab some kleenex and be mortified.....he actualy found it hilarious a bit later but at first...well i think he was kinda freaked..:blush::blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:

I think you lived one of my worst nightmares! That is one of the reasons why we don't do that (very often)! I always feel like I am running to the bathroom afterward! I definately think that you have the most embarassing story!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well if you're still together maybe he kinda liked it??!! I believe it's called "tarmacing"!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well if you're still together maybe he kinda liked it??!! I believe it's called "tarmacing"!!!!!!!!! :haha:

Ewwwwww ohh no u did not just go there.

Twinks why do i always get myself into these types of situations??


----------



## themarshas

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well if you're still together maybe he kinda liked it??!! I believe it's called "tarmacing"!!!!!!!!! :haha:

hahahaha


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Well if you're still together maybe he kinda liked it??!! I believe it's called "tarmacing"!!!!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Ewwwwww ohh no u did not just go there.
> 
> Twinks why do i always get myself into these types of situations??Click to expand...

Because you are alot bolder and more adventurous than boring chicks like me LOL! Despite the obvious drawbacks, they are quite desirable characteristics in a woman!

I guess you just have to chalk that one up to one of those life experiences!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Well if you're still together maybe he kinda liked it??!! I believe it's called "tarmacing"!!!!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Ewwwwww ohh no u did not just go there.
> 
> Twinks why do i always get myself into these types of situations??Click to expand...
> 
> Because you are alot bolder and more adventurous than boring chicks like me LOL! Despite the obvious drawbacks, they are quite desirable characteristics in a woman!
> 
> I guess you just have to chalk that one up to one of those life experiences!Click to expand...

Uh huh....once again u do realise i sorta took a very small dump on him right??


----------



## babydust818

Lol that's hilarious!!!! But sh!t happens. Lmao omfg i am driving past a sewer right now as we speak! I am dying.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Lol that's hilarious!!!! But sh!t happens. Lmao omfg i am driving past a sewer right now as we speak! I am dying.

OMG u made a pun with my pooping on hubby mistake??????????? For shame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sorry, i couldn't resist!!! Don't even have an embarrassing story to trade :nope:


----------



## babydust818

LOL it was so weird! So ironic. Had to share! Oh and i didn't fart out my vadge. It was indeed my bung hole! Right into my fiances face


----------



## collie_crazy

Firstly Jess I am actually laughing so hard right now my stomach hurts!!!!!! You live a crazy life girl! An OH that pees on you and you crap on him.... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Maybe you should try peeing on him next :thumbup:

OK OK I am sorry I didnt post my digi in here :cry: please dont get upset! I actually only posted the pic in the 2nd tri loss forum in the TTC thread... and then mentioned it in BFP before due date but only because this thread moves so fast and I feel bad if I just jump in without reading all the replies and I was in a rush today. Dont hate on me :cry:

Umm I dont think I have a story of the day.... oh wait!! I remember one now :dohh: When my OH and I got our first dog a border collie well he was from a rescue centre and had been badly treated he was 3 when we got him... well the first time we uhm DTD he came running into the room jumped on top of us and started to bark in my OHs face. He must have thought my 'passion moans' were cries for help! And then when we got our pup the first time we DTD and he was in the room he came up and started licking my OHs bum :blush: wagging his lil tail like crazy and wanting to join in the fun and games :haha::haha: Needless to say we now remove the dogs from the room before any action! 

Ok here is the pic :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0404.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lauren10

haha!!! tarmacing!!!!! hilarious! hey, it's a chance we all take when we take it in the bum!! lol. at least if you poo during labor he won't be as shocked. 

omg the dog licking his bum....that's a good one too. 

Collie your BFP is beautiful! horay!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Collie :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance: Sooo happy for you hun!!!

Lots to catch up on again today! Was the first of the month and at my job that's no fun :nope: Thanks for the laughs ladies! Wish I had anything good to share...must start getting freakier! Well AF is gone and H is almost home so I should go get on that :winkwink:

Lauren sweetie hang in there, look at your beautiful little DD...I mean if that's not total inspiration right! 

Hoping we all get our rainbow's really soon!

FX for all you still in it this month!!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## jessy1101

Collie sweety i sometimes scare myself with all that freaky deaky!! Is there such a thing of highest if high on the freak o meter???

Im soooo happy for u cupcake! Bout time u post on here we were starting to think there was no love. Im hoping i get to join u this week! And remember that just cuz ur preg u r more then welcome to join in on the everyday crazyness that is this thread.

Aiiiight it s hump day tomorrow so topic of the day uber humpalicious What would b ur reaction if ur boss male or female would b talking to u and in plain old view scratch reallyyyy deep THE spot?? I mean really omg im so itchy im scratching in front of u without paying attention way. Would u say something? Call him/her out???


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG I have so much to say on the topic for tomorrow, but I will save my comments for the appropriate day! LOL

Well, I forgot I was supposed to pick up some B-day decorations to put in one of my friends cubes tomorrow, so I ran by the $ Tree and as I am checking out what is staring me in the face??? Lovely $1 pee sticks! So I bought two!:haha: I think this is really turning into an addiction for me! I am thinking about using them at 8dpo and 9dpo and then taking my FRER at 10dpo. I am probably just going to disappoint myself, but at least I am not wasting expensive HPTs or OPKs to feed my POAS addiction!


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol - LIKE :winkwink:


----------



## babydust818

Twinkie, that's what i use! LOL all i can afford atm. I did buy digis to confirm for me. They're awesome. Big lots also sometimes haas their brand hpt tests. 2 in a box for $1.80! Over the summer when i found out i was preg i got a box of 3 EPT from big lots for $5. Talk about STEAL! Check their every now and then too ;)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arrrrrggggghhhhhhh!!! Really feel like the evil :witch:is on her way today :cry: (bit early but who knows after an mc?!)
If i go out for the day think she'll miss me??!!
I'll keep you posted xxxx


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh Twinks cant wait for your story :rofl: Yay on the cheapie tests - hope they help feed your addiction and give you a fab BFP! :happydance: 

MrsMoo :hugs: Hope its not AF! 

Sooooooo how are we all girls? Where are we all at in our cycles I get lost. When are you testing? :headspin: 

Topic of the day: I think if my boss did that I would get incredibly embarassed LOL I get embarassed easy so I would probably stutter and go bright red make my excuses and run off :haha:


----------



## lauren10

good morning....!

I'm just waiting on AF to arrive. If my cycles are back to normal, it should be today. I have a feeling I might have ovulated late this cycle though...and if I did, I probably missed my window!! so...better tracking next time.

TOD: I would probably say something to my boss...like...are you ok there? I couldn't let that go!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Twinkie, that's what i use! LOL all i can afford atm. I did buy digis to confirm for me. They're awesome. Big lots also sometimes haas their brand hpt tests. 2 in a box for $1.80! Over the summer when i found out i was preg i got a box of 3 EPT from big lots for $5. Talk about STEAL! Check their every now and then too ;)

Thanks for the Big Lots tip, there is one in the same shopping center as the $ Tree! I never would have though to look at Big Lots for HPTs. I bought quite a few things for DS from Big Lots when he was a baby. I think both his swing and his carseat came from Big Lots (and they were Graco Brand too!) I will probably chicken out and not test tomorrow anyway for fear of a BFN! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

My MALE boss does this all the time! Both scratching and adjusting himself. It doesn't matter if you are standing next to him he does it anyway. Before I worked for him, I had a meeting with him and a bunch of other people. My friend talked to me before the meeting and said watch him during the meeting he will "adjust his junk" at least once in the meeting. And yup he sure did! I was like why in the world would you point that out to me? It was very distracting. I think he does it without realizing he is doing it now. He sits right across from me and I have gotten so used to him scratching/grabbing himself, that it doesn't phase me anymore! The worst part is he is old enough to be my father! So I definately can't say anything that would be way too awkward! Plus I know his wife. Maybe I should have a conversation with her... LOL


----------



## lauren10

ugh, men ALWAYS have their hands down there! I mean, I get the random itch...and I'm perfectly capable of refraining myself from going at it in front of other people

You should tell your boss to go pinch and roll in private. Gross!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Collie, she hasn't arrived yet but who knows...
Don't feel like i've got any symptoms either way so i guess it's just a waiting game ](*,)
xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> ugh, men ALWAYS have their hands down there! I mean, I get the random itch...and I'm perfectly capable of refraining myself from going at it in front of other people
> 
> You should tell your boss to go pinch and roll in private. Gross!

LOL, sometimes he touches his belt buckle first like he is adjusting it and then procedes to adjust himself. I so badly want to say, you aren't fooling anybody, I just saw you do that! But I really like my job and he is a good boss, so I just pretend like I didn't see anything!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Arrrrrggggghhhhhhh!!! Really feel like the evil :witch:is on her way today :cry: (bit early but who knows after an mc?!)
> If i go out for the day think she'll miss me??!!
> I'll keep you posted xxxx

Here is a little :dust:maybe it will help her stay away!


----------



## lauren10

Or how about when they put their hands in their pockets first, then dig around that way. soooo inconspicuous!


----------



## collie_crazy

MrsMoo72 said:


> Thanks Collie, she hasn't arrived yet but who knows...
> Don't feel like i've got any symptoms either way so i guess it's just a waiting game ](*,)
> xxx

I dont really have any symptoms either and yet I am pregnant! Well apart from an itchy nose :rofl: Fingers crossed for you still! :dust:


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! I'm working from home today so I could actually read through everything! I have a good man-grabbing-himself story...

My old coworker would go to town on himself ALL the time! It was so awkward! I was really good friends with my boss and he made an indirect comment about it to me, I think trying to see if it bothered me, and the next time he did it in front of both of us my boss said to the guy "hey man, I have some stuff that will make that go away, it's from shaving your balls" !!!!!!! I was like omg I can't believe they're having this conversation in front of me!!! lol But it must have worked like a charm or the kid was too embarassed to ever do it again in front of us because he NEVER did it again. Awesome. 

Hope you ladies have a great day! I'm feeling like I'm going to O any day now but I haven't gotten any EWCM, which is kind of disappointing as I had gotten it by now in my last cycle. We're BDing more so can it be just getting used up? lol is that a stupid question? I'll keep up with the OPKs and hopefully it'll be positive today or tomorrow. I'm CD14 today and I O'd btw CD16-18 last cycle. It's kind of unclear as I had some weird temps (hence the OPKs this month). 

and Jessy - your story is the exact reason I've never done it in the backdoor! That's my worst fear!! Plus DH practically gets mad at me if a fart slips out so I'm pretty sure he would die on site if that happened!! I had pretty much the opposite happen, I was really drunk and we were going at it and I'm pretty sure I peed, the bed had a big old wet spot. Thankfully DH was even drunker than I was and pretty much passed out right after but did ask "what is that?" lol oops!


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Hi ladies! I'm working from home today so I could actually read through everything! I have a good man-grabbing-himself story...
> 
> My old coworker would go to town on himself ALL the time! It was so awkward! I was really good friends with my boss and he made an indirect comment about it to me, I think trying to see if it bothered me, and the next time he did it in front of both of us my boss said to the guy "hey man, I have some stuff that will make that go away, it's from shaving your balls" !!!!!!! I was like omg I can't believe they're having this conversation in front of me!!! lol But it must have worked like a charm or the kid was too embarassed to ever do it again in front of us because he NEVER did it again. Awesome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day! I'm feeling like I'm going to O any day now but I haven't gotten any EWCM, which is kind of disappointing as I had gotten it by now in my last cycle. We're BDing more so can it be just getting used up? lol is that a stupid question? I'll keep up with the OPKs and hopefully it'll be positive today or tomorrow. I'm CD14 today and I O'd btw CD16-18 last cycle. It's kind of unclear as I had some weird temps (hence the OPKs this month).
> 
> and Jessy - your story is the exact reason I've never done it in the backdoor! That's my worst fear!! Plus DH practically gets mad at me if a fart slips out so I'm pretty sure he would die on site if that happened!! I had pretty much the opposite happen, I was really drunk and we were going at it and I'm pretty sure I peed, the bed had a big old wet spot. Thankfully DH was even drunker than I was and pretty much passed out right after but did ask "what is that?" lol oops!

Haha you could have just told him that it was a big juicy orgasm and congratulate him on it :haha: I often feel like I am going to have this same issue. DH tries to keep me going (he is obsessed with making sure I get off or have multiple ones, and really I am not that kind of girl). I have to swat his hand away from my lady parts, because after I O I really feel like I have to pee and I am afraid I am going to pee on him one day! LOL


----------



## confusedprego

Twinkie210 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm working from home today so I could actually read through everything! I have a good man-grabbing-himself story...
> 
> My old coworker would go to town on himself ALL the time! It was so awkward! I was really good friends with my boss and he made an indirect comment about it to me, I think trying to see if it bothered me, and the next time he did it in front of both of us my boss said to the guy "hey man, I have some stuff that will make that go away, it's from shaving your balls" !!!!!!! I was like omg I can't believe they're having this conversation in front of me!!! lol But it must have worked like a charm or the kid was too embarassed to ever do it again in front of us because he NEVER did it again. Awesome.
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day! I'm feeling like I'm going to O any day now but I haven't gotten any EWCM, which is kind of disappointing as I had gotten it by now in my last cycle. We're BDing more so can it be just getting used up? lol is that a stupid question? I'll keep up with the OPKs and hopefully it'll be positive today or tomorrow. I'm CD14 today and I O'd btw CD16-18 last cycle. It's kind of unclear as I had some weird temps (hence the OPKs this month).
> 
> and Jessy - your story is the exact reason I've never done it in the backdoor! That's my worst fear!! Plus DH practically gets mad at me if a fart slips out so I'm pretty sure he would die on site if that happened!! I had pretty much the opposite happen, I was really drunk and we were going at it and I'm pretty sure I peed, the bed had a big old wet spot. Thankfully DH was even drunker than I was and pretty much passed out right after but did ask "what is that?" lol oops!
> 
> Haha you could have just told him that it was a big juicy orgasm and congratulate him on it :haha: I often feel like I am going to have this same issue. DH tries to keep me going (he is obsessed with making sure I get off or have multiple ones, and really I am not that kind of girl). I have to swat his hand away from my lady parts, because after I O I really feel like I have to pee and I am afraid I am going to pee on him one day! LOLClick to expand...

haha me too!! It becomes very not enjoyable the more I have to concentrate on not peeing! atleast they care enough to keep at it though :)


----------



## babydust818

Good Morning Girls!! :)

Today I'm 9dpo. I gave in again and took my clearblue digital. It felt like that hourglass was never gonna leave the screen! I look down to see 'not pregnant'. My whole body went limp. Ugh. Its one that tells you '5days sooner'. Should i just give up and come to realization this isn't the month? For days i felt things going on through my boobs and stomach. Today i feel so normal. I don't feel a thing. Only disappointment. I feel like this is the month but now I'm not so sure. Had a dream last night someone other than me had a BFP. So good luck to whoever that may be.

TopicOfTheDay- it would depend on how well i know my boss. If we got along and joked a lot then I'd say something like 'uh you diggin for gold?'. If it was a boss that itimidates me and hates ppl then you can forget about it.


----------



## jessy1101

LOL u guys r hilarious. I love these topic of the day thinggys it's always starts my morning off really good!! Yes trust me back door action is the devil i mean look at the whack shittt that happend to me!

For today's discussion my boss who is 30 years old does this all the time in front of me. And i also ALWAYS tell him that herpes r not something scratching will take away...there are treatments for that. The worst part is that he thinks it's hilarious! We have very similar personalities so we kinda say things to eachother a normal boss/employee shouldnt. Not in a bad way just the uber not talking to ur boss bout things. He actualy tells me that he's getting fat and it's going to his ass and cant i tell him if it's true. I'm like dude i'm sorry but fat asses dont do it for me so ya ick. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Good Morning Girls!! :)
> 
> Today I'm 9dpo. I gave in again and took my clearblue digital. It felt like that hourglass was never gonna leave the screen! I look down to see 'not pregnant'. My whole body went limp. Ugh. Its one that tells you '5days sooner'. Should i just give up and come to realization this isn't the month? For days i felt things going on through my boobs and stomach. Today i feel so normal. I don't feel a thing. Only disappointment. I feel like this is the month but now I'm not so sure. Had a dream last night someone other than me had a BFP. So good luck to whoever that may be.
> 
> TopicOfTheDay- it would depend on how well i know my boss. If we got along and joked a lot then I'd say something like 'uh you diggin for gold?'. If it was a boss that itimidates me and hates ppl then you can forget about it.

Ok seriously i am mentaly giving u a huge shaking at this moment. Do not give up at all!! Just cuz it says 5 days sooner only means it's more sensitive for detecting hcg. But depending on implantation and etc it can take a few more days to even get it detected. You have to stay positive!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Sooo today is a very weird day for me. This morning i peed on an opk and guess what? Freakin dark as soon as the pee was splashing threw.


Naturaly i became faint and was like holy crap ok let's just try a FRER it is for a good cause u know? It was a BFN damnit grrrrrrr. I kinda figured tho cuz 8dpo is soooo early so i let that go and will wait for friday like i planned.

Now for the past 2 hours my boobs have been killing me. I've started alternating in secret by taking them out of my shirt and squishing them on my cold work table for relief. I listen very veryyy carefully when i do this tho in case someone is coming. As if i need them to see my tittays on display fun times!

What do u guys think? Why does my pee have to be sooo wonky for the stoopid opk??


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Good Morning Girls!! :)
> 
> Today I'm 9dpo. I gave in again and took my clearblue digital. It felt like that hourglass was never gonna leave the screen! I look down to see 'not pregnant'. My whole body went limp. Ugh. Its one that tells you '5days sooner'. Should i just give up and come to realization this isn't the month? For days i felt things going on through my boobs and stomach. Today i feel so normal. I don't feel a thing. Only disappointment. I feel like this is the month but now I'm not so sure. Had a dream last night someone other than me had a BFP. So good luck to whoever that may be.
> 
> TopicOfTheDay- it would depend on how well i know my boss. If we got along and joked a lot then I'd say something like 'uh you diggin for gold?'. If it was a boss that itimidates me and hates ppl then you can forget about it.

Awww don't give up yet!


----------



## Twinkie210

Ugh, I feel like crap again today :( I hate this time of year. Everyone around me is sick!


----------



## babydust818

Well you need to come here and take away all my hpts. I am going pshyco. I feel like I'm a hoarder in HPTs. Everywhere you go there's a box or empty package LOL. Hey atleast i may get my own tv show on 'Hoarders' out of this whole thing. ;) I'm not going to give up. Just have my moments of 'are you f'n serious? Another negative'. Then i get all pissy and wanna chop of my vagina. Okay not really but ERR!! I asked my fiance what he thought and he said he thinks this is the month. I wish i had an xray here in my house so i could see what goes on during ovulation up until implantation so i could see wtf goes right or wrong. If you do EVERYTHING right, its like HOW could you get a bfn? Okay I'm gonna shut up now.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Well you need to come here and take away all my hpts. I am going pshyco. I feel like I'm a hoarder in HPTs. Everywhere you go there's a box or empty package LOL. Hey atleast i may get my own tv show on 'Hoarders' out of this whole thing. ;) I'm not going to give up. Just have my moments of 'are you f'n serious? Another negative'. Then i get all pissy and wanna chop of my vagina. Okay not really but ERR!! I asked my fiance what he thought and he said he thinks this is the month. I wish i had an xray here in my house so i could see what goes on during ovulation up until implantation so i could see wtf goes right or wrong. If you do EVERYTHING right, its like HOW could you get a bfn? Okay I'm gonna shut up now.

That's easy it's cuz ur vagina is the biatch u love to hate and she lovesss f*cking u up! Isnt it just oodles of pockets of sunshine???


----------



## jessy1101

OMG freakin jesus i was just thinkin about the readings we had from Mesina and etc etc and something clicked!! Do u guys remember the person that started this on the thread was Collie cuz Mesina predicted a BFP and conception in october???? And it freakin came true?!?!?!?!?!?!

I just reread the post she put about that and it's exactly what she was told.....just...shittt no words here people..


----------



## babydust818

Twinkie, i hope you feel better sweety! I hate feeling yucky. :(

Jessy, i think that's a really good sign to see that on an opk. Esp that dark. You could possibly be that girl who had the BFP in my dream lol.


----------



## babydust818

Wanna get predicted too!!!!! Wahhh lol

That's craaaaaazzy


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Twinkie, i hope you feel better sweety! I hate feeling yucky. :(
> 
> Jessy, i think that's a really good sign to see that on an opk. Esp that dark. You could possibly be that girl who had the BFP in my dream lol.

Shhhhhhhhh dont get my hopes too too up LOL. It's just this time is extremely different compared to the last 2 months. And i am managing to control myself with the crazy hopefull thinking thank god. Like i posted tho that prediction with Collie...well i dunno...i was predicted a BFP in november...


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Wanna get predicted too!!!!! Wahhh lol
> 
> That's craaaaaazzy

I posted the one she gave me on here and i swear it gave goosebumps!! She is seriously incredible and it made me breath soo much easier!! Do u see my post on it??


----------



## babydust818

No. What page number is it on?


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> No. What page number is it on?

My reading or what Collie told us?


----------



## themarshas

Hahaha you are so entertaining first thing in the morning.. Ok I'm several hours into my morning at this point but either way your stories always make me chuckle. Jessy1101 it's probably too early for a BFP, stay positive! & fingers crossed for Friday! 

In my world, I got a nice solid line on my OPK this morning which is great becasue we BD last night, so I'll be keeping my DH busy the next few days. Hoping & Praying!

As for todays conversation: My boss is the empitomy of intimidating so I'd never say anythingggg about his habits. Pretty much anyone else I'd ask if they were having personal problems and make it known that its annoying to watch. But, not the boss man. He's nice but I'm not sure how it'd go over as he has a strange sense of humor and a nononsense attitude. Which is interesting because his daughters are both hilarious and driven so it must be in the genes somewhere...


----------



## jessy1101

To save trouble i'll repost mine. I asked for one after Collie wrote me this.

Oooo Jess! My reading from Mesina gave me goosebumps too! She told me I would have an October conception / BFP so I guess we will find out soon if its true! She said other things though that made me go WOW! 

This is mine:

Past: Spirit have a message for you regarding this miscarriage  that soul had chosen not to come at that time. I feel a fear and newness to this souls energy and the timing didnt seem right for the soul to enter and come here. There is a belief that the soul of the person does not enter at conception, but rather somewhere in the pregnancy and often during the second trimester when the real energies of that child are developing. I get this feeling that the opportunity was presented to that soul to come, but that the choice was not to be now. I feel the same soul will enter your life again  but I believe that you will give birth to a rather new soul in this life, a child that will not have been here many times before. You will have the honor of showing that child the wonders of the world, getting to teach and aid in their growth and development. There is a wonderful innocence to new souls, an amazing strength and awe that they present. 



It is difficult to interpret Mother Nature and the ways of Spirit sometimes. You have not missed an opportunity for a child, nor should you hang onto the mourning of that soul  the same child will come again and I feel the timing will be better and much more right for that childs experience here on this Earth and for you and your partners. However it does not take away the trauma that you felt, the utter pain and heartbreak that you experienced  all very real and very difficult to comprehend unless you have been there yourself. But there is nothing wrong with you, nor should you ask yourself if there is anything you could have done better or differently. If you continue to take care of yourself, your body, your mind and emotions, then you will provide the best chances for a healthy and magnificent pregnancy ahead. 



Present: Here I see you still in the energy of your miscarriage, although you come across in the reading as trying hard to let things go and look forward to another pregnancy ahead. I believe that you will still have worries once you are pregnant again, particularly through those initial weeks until your second trimester  so do your absolute best to ensure that you keep your stress levels down and if it helps talk to your unborn baby and reassure yourself and the child that he or she is welcome and will be very loved. These things help create positive energy and help you feel more relaxed with establishing the pregnancy. I dont feel you will have to worry, I do not believe that a miscarriage will happen again and sense that you will be very happy with how things progress.



Future: I feel a temporary sense of insecurity, however this feels for a positive reason  I believe it is because of a pregnancy ahead. Spirit had given me a sense of November for conception and when I laid out my cards to indicate a timing, November also came up as a time to conceive and fall pregnant. I believe you have nothing to worry about, I sense the pregnancy proceeding and feel a lot of happiness surrounding this. 

It is hard for me to tell the sex of this particular child, as I feel both a male and female energy in your life. I believe you will end up with two children, a boy and a girl ahead. Both of these energies are unborn and I suspect that the male child will come first, with a female to follow later. I believe this because his energy is very strong and feels more determined now  I believe that he will be a strong willed boy with a lot of energy. He also feels like the new soul that I picked up earlier  whereas the girl feels like an old soul who is here to teach you all many things. Both children will be well loved and cherished by you and your partner.



My best advice is take care of yourself first and foremost. Make peace with the miscarriage and the emotions that you felt there and try to put those behind you and trust your body, it will not fail you  nor did it fail you before. The energies simply were not right and that child will still make his way to you shortly. Perhaps you will find him to be a child that does things his way often! Including conception and birth! 



Good luck!


----------



## babydust818

Your reading and hers.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Sooo today is a very weird day for me. This morning i peed on an opk and guess what? Freakin dark as soon as the pee was splashing threw.
> View attachment 289996
> 
> 
> Naturaly i became faint and was like holy crap ok let's just try a FRER it is for a good cause u know? It was a BFN damnit grrrrrrr. I kinda figured tho cuz 8dpo is soooo early so i let that go and will wait for friday like i planned.
> 
> Now for the past 2 hours my boobs have been killing me. I've started alternating in secret by taking them out of my shirt and squishing them on my cold work table for relief. I listen very veryyy carefully when i do this tho in case someone is coming. As if i need them to see my tittays on display fun times!
> 
> What do u guys think? Why does my pee have to be sooo wonky for the stoopid opk??

I think that it is still a + sign! Maybe you just had some HCG mixed with a random LH surge that gave you the nice dark OPK, maybe next time you test you HCG will be enough to give you that BFP!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Sooo today is a very weird day for me. This morning i peed on an opk and guess what? Freakin dark as soon as the pee was splashing threw.
> View attachment 289996
> 
> 
> Naturaly i became faint and was like holy crap ok let's just try a FRER it is for a good cause u know? It was a BFN damnit grrrrrrr. I kinda figured tho cuz 8dpo is soooo early so i let that go and will wait for friday like i planned.
> 
> Now for the past 2 hours my boobs have been killing me. I've started alternating in secret by taking them out of my shirt and squishing them on my cold work table for relief. I listen very veryyy carefully when i do this tho in case someone is coming. As if i need them to see my tittays on display fun times!
> 
> What do u guys think? Why does my pee have to be sooo wonky for the stoopid opk??
> 
> I think that it is still a + sign! Maybe you just had some HCG mixed with a random LH surge that gave you the nice dark OPK, maybe next time you test you HCG will be enough to give you that BFP!Click to expand...

I really hope so! Everything is looking extremely well so far so i'm staying positive! I figure i'll test friday and if ever it's neg i might just wait till AF is due. Or at least wait till 12dpo. Not worth going cray cray bout it!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren also had a reading that gave chills!!


----------



## babydust818

That gave me gooseys!!!! That's amazing if all that is true! Who is Mesina and where do i go to talk to her LOL


----------



## lauren10

Yes! what happened to my post...I thought I just submitted one. 

So I forgot to tell you ladies about this pregnancy test site (opk's too)

https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/

my friend told me about it, and I just bought a whole bunch. and they shipped free to Canada and US if you spend over $15! not sure if it's cheaper than what you are already getting.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> That gave me gooseys!!!! That's amazing if all that is true! Who is Mesina and where do i go to talk to her LOL

This is her site https://psychic-whispers.com/

U just click on question by email and u pretty much only need say 1 question it's like 9$ u get directed to pay by paypal so u know it's secure. U submit it and it takes about 2-3 days to get ur response cuz of the work overload. Like if u send something today u might have it before the weekend! I just wrote that i suffered a natural mc in august and we had started TTC again When do u see me getting pregnant?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Yes! what happened to my post...I thought I just submitted one.
> 
> So I forgot to tell you ladies about this pregnancy test site (opk's too)
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/
> 
> my friend told me about it, and I just bought a whole bunch. and they shipped free to Canada and US if you spend over $15! not sure if it's cheaper than what you are already getting.

I was just rereading ur reading Mesina gave u and ya definetly chills there too girly.


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! what happened to my post...I thought I just submitted one.
> 
> So I forgot to tell you ladies about this pregnancy test site (opk's too)
> 
> https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/
> 
> my friend told me about it, and I just bought a whole bunch. and they shipped free to Canada and US if you spend over $15! not sure if it's cheaper than what you are already getting.
> 
> I was just rereading ur reading Mesina gave u and ya definetly chills there too girly.Click to expand...

Actually even if it happens for me next cycle, it's possible to still have a baby in July if he's early! So she could be right.

If AF's going to come I want it to just come now so I know and then we can get started that much sooner!!


----------



## lauren10

Oh and...we may have a small crisis for next cycle. My husband is scheduled to be in the field for a week...the WEEK I OVULATE!!!!! OMG. what do I to? have him jerk off in 5 cups and baste it in? I told him he has to come home at least 3 times to inseminate me...but what if he can't...I'll be pissed!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Oh and...we may have a small crisis for next cycle. My husband is scheduled to be in the field for a week...the WEEK I OVULATE!!!!! OMG. what do I to? have him jerk off in 5 cups and baste it in? I told him he has to come home at least 3 times to inseminate me...but what if he can't...I'll be pissed!

I'd definetly use the cups just in case. What do u have to loose right??


----------



## lauren10

So, how would that even work. Do I freeze them then defrost them when it's time? what kind of baster do I use...a special one?! i have a feeling he won't be on board with this...haha.. If i have to I'll go out to the woods where he is and we'll have a little romp in the leaves.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> So, how would that even work. Do I freeze them then defrost them when it's time? what kind of baster do I use...a special one?! i have a feeling he won't be on board with this...haha.. If i have to I'll go out to the woods where he is and we'll have a little romp in the leaves.

Shittt i dunno did u google how to basterize yourself? I think u have to put his juicies in the fridge right??


----------



## lauren10

i don't know if the little buggers will survive long in there. I think they need to be flash frozen! 

I googled it, and:
you can put it in a plastic baggie or cup
you need a fresh sample, or previously frozen sample
(let it thaw)
get a turkey baster type instrument that is sterile
inject it like it is a penis
lay on back with legs cycling in the air while yelling SWIM

easy! 

haha...i couldn't do this, I can wait another cycle if we have to. but it works for people!


----------



## jessy1101

I have heard of it working before lolol. Just make sure nobody walks in on u cuz i mean akwardddd


----------



## lauren10

You're right. I shouldn't do it at work.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> You're right. I shouldn't do it at work.

At least not out in the open.


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL! Lauren I don't think I could do it either! I think you need to have a strict talk with your ovaries and tell them that they either need to do their thing a little early this month or a little later, that their time line is not working for you! Are you a normal CD 14 O'er?


----------



## lauren10

Oh i have no idea when I O!!! I always assume CD 14....and the times I got pregnant, I'd just go every other day the week of ovulation. He'll come home to DTD, I know it :)


----------



## jessy1101

Am i going home soon??? SOB it's soooo long today..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Am i going home soon??? SOB it's soooo long today..

I am guessing you have a little bit longer LOL!

I am killing time until lunch, then I am going out with 2 girls from work and my old boss (not the crotch scratcher) for one girls B-day!

Then I already have two meetings this afternoon, so hopefully my day will go by faster!


----------



## babydust818

I'm sitting home today. No work for me! Mwahahah!

Turkey basting sounds legit.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> I'm sitting home today. No work for me! Mwahahah!
> 
> Turkey basting sounds legit.

I really don't think I could turkey baste myself, I think it would ruin Thanksgiving for me!


----------



## jessy1101

We've already done the turkey baster topic..now i'm not saying it's bad but once again u do not put the baster in ur cutlery drawer...nor do u show it to ur guests...or ever use it on basterizing foods..no mather how clean u swear it is..


----------



## babydust818

But.........


Lol jk


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> But.........
> 
> 
> Lol jk

LOLOLOL ur bad girly :haha::haha:


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Am i going home soon??? SOB it's soooo long today..
> 
> I am guessing you have a little bit longer LOL!
> 
> I am killing time until lunch, then I am going out with 2 girls from work and my old boss (not the crotch scratcher) for one girls B-day!
> 
> Then I already have two meetings this afternoon, so hopefully my day will go by faster!Click to expand...

This reminds me...at my old job we had tons of very unusual people that had nicknames, like "The Scratcher" and "Hands Free". Hands Free would never use his hands at the urinal. Other guys at work had seen him reading a magazine, counting his change, or simply just had his hands folded up behind his neck while he was urinating. Just because he could. hahaha

And the Scratcher, well of course that's obvious...but he wasn't scratching over the pants. He was caught a couple of time jetting into an empty office and sticking his hand down for a quick scratch. Front and back. 

Then there was the lady who had to be told not to dry her bra and underwear at her desk. why was it wet??? people are strange!


----------



## confusedprego

Do any of you have dogs? I have two dogs (a rottweiler/pit bull mix and a boxer/german shephard mix) and my rottie/pit bull mix will go to town humping my boxer mix, going all out with biting the back of his neck and everything. he does this ALL the time!! it's driving me crazy! My MIL asked DH and I where they learned it from.....lol awkward!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

confusedprego said:


> Do any of you have dogs? I have two dogs (a rottweiler/pit bull mix and a boxer/german shephard mix) and my rottie/pit bull mix will go to town humping my boxer mix, going all out with biting the back of his neck and everything. he does this ALL the time!! it's driving me crazy! My MIL asked DH and I where they learned it from.....lol awkward!!

:haha: :blush:
speaking of awkward - i was talking to my mum about ttc and she said "Mr Loverman" will have you sorted in no time......cringe

afm:well guys, it's now 4.55pm and the :witch: still hasn't shown up?!?!
Keep thinking she has but when i check everything's clean as a whistle down there :blush:
Still got that...erm...."vadgy" feeling you get before af tho (you know what i mean!)
xxx


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have dogs? I have two dogs (a rottweiler/pit bull mix and a boxer/german shephard mix) and my rottie/pit bull mix will go to town humping my boxer mix, going all out with biting the back of his neck and everything. he does this ALL the time!! it's driving me crazy! My MIL asked DH and I where they learned it from.....lol awkward!!
> 
> :haha: :blush:
> speaking of awkward - i was talking to my mum about ttc and she said "Mr Loverman" will have you sorted in no time......cringe
> 
> afm:well guys, it's now 4.55pm and the :witch: still hasn't shown up?!?!
> Keep thinking she has but when i check everything's clean as a whistle down there :blush:
> Still got that...erm...."vadgy" feeling you get before af tho (you know what i mean!)
> xxxClick to expand...

Me too!! I'm waiting and waiting :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

The waiting's the worst isn't it?!
It's my first one since mc so maybe that's why things are :wacko:
I tested just in case but bfn...
How many dpo are you? xxx


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> The waiting's the worst isn't it?!
> It's my first one since mc so maybe that's why things are :wacko:
> I tested just in case but bfn...
> How many dpo are you? xxx

8dpo today. I'm really puttin in my head that just cuz it was neg this morning doesnt mean doodley squat LOL.

Yes the waiting is a freakin biatch why ohh why does our vdgy have to be our own worst enemy eh?:cry:


----------



## babydust818

Have you tested mrsmoo? And yes confusedprego i have 1 dog. She is a brat. She gets spoiled like as if she was my child (well she is!). She is a cocker spaniel! Love her to pieces. Some days i think she's what keeps me positive in this ttc world.

Another topic for the day - do you have any weird food combinations? Like when you're preg you crave weird stuff BUT is there anything you eat weird without being preggo? I eat ketchup on almost everything. Right now I'm eating oyster crackers with hot sauce LOL. I'm so weird!


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> Do any of you have dogs? I have two dogs (a rottweiler/pit bull mix and a boxer/german shephard mix) and my rottie/pit bull mix will go to town humping my boxer mix, going all out with biting the back of his neck and everything. he does this ALL the time!! it's driving me crazy! My MIL asked DH and I where they learned it from.....lol awkward!!

I have 2 FEMALE dogs. A Beagle and a Weimeraner. And my FEMALE beagle freakin humps the hell outta my other female dog and my male cat LOL. I actualy have it on video! I tapped her humping the cat and she was super staring at me while doing it..i actualy started making sound effects and was like yaaa u like that dont u biatch LOLOL. My DH was like dude ur freakin crazy.:happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have dogs? I have two dogs (a rottweiler/pit bull mix and a boxer/german shephard mix) and my rottie/pit bull mix will go to town humping my boxer mix, going all out with biting the back of his neck and everything. he does this ALL the time!! it's driving me crazy! My MIL asked DH and I where they learned it from.....lol awkward!!
> 
> :haha: :blush:
> speaking of awkward - i was talking to my mum about ttc and she said "Mr Loverman" will have you sorted in no time......cringe
> 
> afm:well guys, it's now 4.55pm and the :witch: still hasn't shown up?!?!
> Keep thinking she has but when i check everything's clean as a whistle down there :blush:
> Still got that...erm...."vadgy" feeling you get before af tho (you know what i mean!)
> xxxClick to expand...

Mr Loverman??? Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa damn that is just...noooooo lololol


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Have you tested mrsmoo? And yes confusedprego i have 1 dog. She is a brat. She gets spoiled like as if she was my child (well she is!). She is a cocker spaniel! Love her to pieces. Some days i think she's what keeps me positive in this ttc world.
> 
> Another topic for the day - do you have any weird food combinations? Like when you're preg you crave weird stuff BUT is there anything you eat weird without being preggo? I eat ketchup on almost everything. Right now I'm eating oyster crackers with hot sauce LOL. I'm so weird!

Sour cream is my thing. On pretty much anything...i'd even go for it with ice cream...ohh and marshmellow cream...i'd also eat that with anything mmmmhmmm...


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh and a friend of mine freaks out on cottage cheese. Last time we were at his place he was actualy mixing it with canned tuna..and slurping in..i was like dude WTF????


----------



## babydust818

Lol that is crazy! You reminded me that i also LOVE cream cheese with potato chips!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Lol that is crazy! You reminded me that i also LOVE cream cheese with potato chips!

Ooooooo i really love the strawbery cream cheese with chips.


----------



## babydust818

EW that's the worst ever!!! I hate cottage cheese. I tried eating it with strawberries and i threw up. I takes sooooo nasty!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> EW that's the worst ever!!! I hate cottage cheese. I tried eating it with strawberries and i threw up. I takes sooooo nasty!!!!

Well it's kinda pretty much past dated cheese right? Now blue cheese that is nasty. Anything with moldyness on it...i mean why????? Some people would give their right arm for that whack grosseness...:gun::gun:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I have tested and bfn but was mid afternoon. But the 2 times ive been pg before i haven't got bfp's till 13-16dpo. I'm not sure when i ov but i'm guessing im about 10-11dpo and af due this weekend?

My dog (some kind of terrier/alsatian/doberman mix - imagine the mechanics of that conception!!) is sooooo crazy, he has on occassion gotten a bit excited while chasing my ds (2yo) and tried humping him!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I have tested and bfn but was mid afternoon. But the 2 times ive been pg before i haven't got bfp's till 13-16dpo. I'm not sure when i ov but i'm guessing im about 10-11dpo and af due this weekend?
> 
> My dog (some kind of terrier/alsatian/doberman mix - imagine the mechanics of that conception!!) is sooooo crazy, he has on occassion gotten a bit excited while chasing my ds (2yo) and tried humping him!!!!

Major SNORT on that last part lololol


----------



## MrsMoo72

mmmmmm cottage cheese :thumbup: I craved that and dr pepper when i was pg with ds (not together, that would be weird)


----------



## babydust818

Fx'd for you MrsMoo! What a blessing it would be since it would kind of 'feel' unexpected. Good luck!! :)

LOL Jessy i use to LOVE bluecheese with my pizza but now i hate it! I love ranch wayy more. Cottage cheese just tastes so gross to me. It doesn't taste anything like cheese. Just spoiled milk! Yuck! Speaking of food. I've eaten so much halloween candy today. I went to walmart and bought candy 50% off yesterday which i NEVER should have done! Shame on me. My cornhole is gonna be plugged.


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo just...noooo...LOLOLOL

Has anyone ever tested the urban legend theory about pop rocks and cola???


----------



## Twinkie210

Hahah I have a Lab mix (she is a shelter dog so I don't know what else she is mixed with, I am guessing her mamam was a bit of a ho) she is super crazy! She has only tried to hump anything once and I was like uh, did you forget you are a girl???? Her favorite thing is to jump in bed anytime DH decides to get in bed and steal his spot. Even when we are trying to BD, we have to fight her for the bed first, LOL. Then she lays in bed and just stares at us, like we are bothering her. It cracks me up! Like she is saying, "Come on if I don't get any you guys shouldn't either!"


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww, maybe I am weird but I like cottage cheese. I like to get it on salad bars and mix it with my salad!

My weirdest combination is cream cheese and dill pickles, it is an awesome combo!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Awww, maybe I am weird but I like cottage cheese. I like to get it on salad bars and mix it with my salad!
> 
> My weirdest combination is cream cheese and dill pickles, it is an awesome combo!

Ahh Twinks ur a CC lovaaa?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Awww, maybe I am weird but I like cottage cheese. I like to get it on salad bars and mix it with my salad!
> 
> My weirdest combination is cream cheese and dill pickles, it is an awesome combo!
> 
> Ahh Twinks ur a CC lovaaa?Click to expand...

yup and proud of it. I even use it in my lasagna instead of ricatta (sp?) cheese.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Awww, maybe I am weird but I like cottage cheese. I like to get it on salad bars and mix it with my salad!
> 
> My weirdest combination is cream cheese and dill pickles, it is an awesome combo!
> 
> Ahh Twinks ur a CC lovaaa?Click to expand...
> 
> yup and proud of it. I even use it in my lasagna instead of ricatta (sp?) cheese.Click to expand...

Well cuz it's u and i wuv u bunches then i'll start suporting the CC wagon LOLOLOLOLL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Awww, maybe I am weird but I like cottage cheese. I like to get it on salad bars and mix it with my salad!
> 
> My weirdest combination is cream cheese and dill pickles, it is an awesome combo!
> 
> Ahh Twinks ur a CC lovaaa?Click to expand...
> 
> yup and proud of it. I even use it in my lasagna instead of ricatta (sp?) cheese.Click to expand...

Ooooooo that sounds good - i am a lasagna addict haha!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lasagna is one of my specialties! (Because it is easy to make!)


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> The waiting's the worst isn't it?!
> It's my first one since mc so maybe that's why things are :wacko:
> I tested just in case but bfn...
> How many dpo are you? xxx

I don't know how many dpo i am. If i o'd on time, I'd be 13 dpo. If I O'd late...then...no clue! 

keep me posted on AF!

My first one was 33 days after the MC, when usually I'm on a 27 day cycle.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> Lasagna is one of my specialties! (Because it is easy to make!)

And it tastes just as good the next day! I pretty much love anything pasta-based!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren why does it have to be so complicated huh??? It makes no sense every month.


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Lasagna is one of my specialties! (Because it is easy to make!)
> 
> And it tastes just as good the next day! I pretty much love anything pasta-based!Click to expand...

You can also freeze it and have the left overs later! I have done this before.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sending all you girls lots of :dust: hang in there during these crazy days waiting! positive thoughts guys!!!!! I'm offically back to temping this morning as AF is gone :thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Sending all you girls lots of :dust: hang in there during these crazy days waiting! positive thoughts guys!!!!! I'm offically back to temping this morning as AF is gone :thumbup:

Yay Newbie!! I bet ur tons happy that the evilness is gone for sure. Here's to hoping it will finaly be ovaaaaa.


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Sending all you girls lots of :dust: hang in there during these crazy days waiting! positive thoughts guys!!!!! I'm offically back to temping this morning as AF is gone :thumbup:

:happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Lasagna is one of my specialties! (Because it is easy to make!)
> 
> And it tastes just as good the next day! I pretty much love anything pasta-based!Click to expand...
> 
> You can also freeze it and have the left overs later! I have done this before.Click to expand...

I thought we had gone back to the basting topic for a second there hahahahaha!!!! :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Teeeheeee ahhh the art that is basting!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Lasagna is one of my specialties! (Because it is easy to make!)
> 
> And it tastes just as good the next day! I pretty much love anything pasta-based!Click to expand...
> 
> You can also freeze it and have the left overs later! I have done this before.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we had gone back to the basting topic for a second there hahahahaha!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Lasagna is one of my specialties! (Because it is easy to make!)
> 
> And it tastes just as good the next day! I pretty much love anything pasta-based!Click to expand...
> 
> You can also freeze it and have the left overs later! I have done this before.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought we had gone back to the basting topic for a second there hahahahaha!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

I did too when I read this!!!haha


----------



## Twinkie210

You girlies crack me up! My productivity at work has went wayyyy down since I joined BnB! I spend most of my day reading updates from everyone!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girls, hoping :af: for any of us for a long long time :thumbup:

I definately need to ease up on all this work so I can keep up with the BnB chatter! Waaayy more fun :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Well of course it's more fun we get to say the most whackyest things possible..who could choose work over that?? LOL

Just to give u guys a gross mini update of my vadge situation it has now spontanously started leaky yellow CM...just spewing the stoopid crap out..


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Well of course it's more fun we get to say the most whackyest things possible..who could choose work over that?? LOL
> 
> Just to give u guys a gross mini update of my vadge situation it has now spontanously started leaky yellow CM...just spewing the stoopid crap out..

Just throw on some perfume if it gets stinky...


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Well of course it's more fun we get to say the most whackyest things possible..who could choose work over that?? LOL
> 
> Just to give u guys a gross mini update of my vadge situation it has now spontanously started leaky yellow CM...just spewing the stoopid crap out..
> 
> Just throw on some perfume if it gets stinky...Click to expand...

Ahhh damn u think it's gonna get all stank on me??? So hubby wont wanna go to town down there then is that it????:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL Jesse- your update sounds like a promising symptom!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL Jesse- your update sounds like a promising symptom!

That i'm supose to expect my puss to start smelling????


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Jesse- your update sounds like a promising symptom!
> 
> That i'm supose to expect my puss to start smelling????Click to expand...

LOL- you know what I am talking about, that your vadge is extremely leaky!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> LOL Jesse- your update sounds like a promising symptom!
> 
> That i'm supose to expect my puss to start smelling????Click to expand...
> 
> LOL- you know what I am talking about, that your vadge is extremely leaky!Click to expand...

HAHA....! I think it's actually supposed to attract men!!


----------



## confusedprego

jessy1101 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have dogs? I have two dogs (a rottweiler/pit bull mix and a boxer/german shephard mix) and my rottie/pit bull mix will go to town humping my boxer mix, going all out with biting the back of his neck and everything. he does this ALL the time!! it's driving me crazy! My MIL asked DH and I where they learned it from.....lol awkward!!
> 
> I have 2 FEMALE dogs. A Beagle and a Weimeraner. And my FEMALE beagle freakin humps the hell outta my other female dog and my male cat LOL. I actualy have it on video! I tapped her humping the cat and she was super staring at me while doing it..i actualy started making sound effects and was like yaaa u like that dont u biatch LOLOL. My DH was like dude ur freakin crazy.:happydance:Click to expand...

OMG hahaha Maybe my dogs aren't so bad jk jk


----------



## jessy1101

Pfffffff ya not too sure it's gonna attract him sweety but well my DH is a teeny bit freaky deaky so u neva know.

As for Twinks's post yessss i hope it is good! I was kinda a bit worried at first cuz of the yellow too it but keepthefaithx had the exact same thing and it turned out good! Maybe it's sorta a hormone shift???


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you have dogs? I have two dogs (a rottweiler/pit bull mix and a boxer/german shephard mix) and my rottie/pit bull mix will go to town humping my boxer mix, going all out with biting the back of his neck and everything. he does this ALL the time!! it's driving me crazy! My MIL asked DH and I where they learned it from.....lol awkward!!
> 
> I have 2 FEMALE dogs. A Beagle and a Weimeraner. And my FEMALE beagle freakin humps the hell outta my other female dog and my male cat LOL. I actualy have it on video! I tapped her humping the cat and she was super staring at me while doing it..i actualy started making sound effects and was like yaaa u like that dont u biatch LOLOL. My DH was like dude ur freakin crazy.:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG hahaha Maybe my dogs aren't so bad jk jkClick to expand...

LOL yuppp she's a very freaky girl the kind u dont take home to muthaaaaaaa


----------



## babydust818

I was so excited to test this am that i got up at 8. Fml I'm so tired now! I wish my vagina was leaky. I swear I'm destined to not have anything good in life! I don't wanna test again until sat but i know i won't hold out. Wahhh


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> I was so excited to test this am that i got up at 8. Fml I'm so tired now! I wish my vagina was leaky. I swear I'm destined to not have anything good in life! I don't wanna test again until sat but i know i won't hold out. Wahhh

:hugs:You will get your BFP! Try to stay positive! I am having that the same problem! I bought those $ Tree tests and now I am second guessing whether I want to test early or not...

Haha- I wish mine was leaky too! I have had some CM, but I wouldnt' classify it a full on leaky yet! Maybe it is just because I am a day behind???


----------



## Twinkie210

I also had a temp dip today... I know it can be a good sign, but it can also be a bad one :(

I am also ticked that FF won't give me solid crosshairs because I am taking Progesterone! I really don't think the dose I am on would cause my temps to go up that much! Quit giving me the dash lines damn it!


----------



## jessy1101

Wait wait r we thinking that leaky is good???? Shittttt then bring on the smellies!! Woop woop!


----------



## jessy1101

FF is a stinky stoopid biatch sweet pea!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I can honestly say that I have never wished for a leaky vadge.........until today hahaha xx


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Wait wait r we thinking that leaky is good???? Shittttt then bring on the smellies!! Woop woop!

Here is what countdowntopregnancy says:

Many women notice more cervical fluid (vaginal discharge) than normal during early pregnancy. This is normal. It can be white and creamy (like lotion) or wet and slippery. It can occur steadily throughout the day or appear in bunches (like globs) especially when wiping or just once during the day. If you notice an unusual smell, colour or you have any itching you should consult your physician as these could be signs of thrush (yeast infection).

Also according to their chart women see this the most at 8dpo!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Wait wait r we thinking that leaky is good???? Shittttt then bring on the smellies!! Woop woop!
> 
> Here is what countdowntopregnancy says:
> 
> Many women notice more cervical fluid (vaginal discharge) than normal during early pregnancy. This is normal. It can be white and creamy (like lotion) or wet and slippery. It can occur steadily throughout the day or appear in bunches (like globs) especially when wiping or just once during the day. If you notice an unusual smell, colour or you have any itching you should consult your physician as these could be signs of thrush (yeast infection).
> 
> Also according to their chart women see this the most at 8dpo!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## lauren10

!!!!!!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







ept.jpg
File size: 42.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg omg omg!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! Eeeeeeek!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG! Seriously? What dpo are you? I think I am going to be the only one left without a BFP!


----------



## lauren10

thank you!! :) 

If I o'd at CD 14, I'd be 13 dpo...but i think it's more likely that i o'd late...so who knows!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm so happy for you :yipee:!!!!!!
(also slightly jealous....!)
xxx


----------



## themarshas

Congratulations!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay!! Congrats Lauren!! 

Don't worry Twinkie, I haven't even O'd yet, so all of you will beat me to the BFP! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Yay!! Congrats Lauren!!
> 
> Don't worry Twinkie, I haven't even O'd yet, so all of you will beat me to the BFP! :)

Well hopefully we can keep the BFP's flowin' LOL

confused- Have you taken an OPK today yet? FX'd you O soon so you can join us in the Oh so lovely 2WW!


----------



## lauren10

come on bfp's!!!!! If this bean sticks...Mesina was right...!!??!


----------



## NewbieLisette

EEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK Lauren! Congrats girl!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

Twinkie210 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Congrats Lauren!!
> 
> Don't worry Twinkie, I haven't even O'd yet, so all of you will beat me to the BFP! :)
> 
> Well hopefully we can keep the BFP's flowin' LOL
> 
> confused- Have you taken an OPK today yet? FX'd you O soon so you can join us in the Oh so lovely 2WW!Click to expand...

I did - and no smiley for me :( I'm CD14 today and I haven't had any EWCM yet, just kinda wet (yucky). I know I didn't O until at least CD16 last month, I was just hoping it was going to be earlier this month. I'm a bit worried though because last month I had already gotten EWCM by now even though I didn't O until a few days later (according to FF). 

My right side where my ovary is is tender to the touch, so I'm hoping it's gearing up for release! I've also had cramping all day today. I had this pain in my right side when I got pregnant from mid-cycle all the way to a few weeks past the pregnancy (corpus luteum) - so maybe it's a good sign! I don't know..my SIL is my U/S tech and she said my uterus is tilted back and leans on my right ovary and that I'll probably always feel when I O from that side. I didn't have it last month so I'm guessing I O'd from the other side. 

Argh - fingers crossed for a smiley tomorrow!


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Yay!! Congrats Lauren!!
> 
> Don't worry Twinkie, I haven't even O'd yet, so all of you will beat me to the BFP! :)
> 
> Well hopefully we can keep the BFP's flowin' LOL
> 
> confused- Have you taken an OPK today yet? FX'd you O soon so you can join us in the Oh so lovely 2WW!Click to expand...
> 
> I did - and no smiley for me :( I'm CD14 today and I haven't had any EWCM yet, just kinda wet (yucky). I know I didn't O until at least CD16 last month, I was just hoping it was going to be earlier this month. I'm a bit worried though because last month I had already gotten EWCM by now even though I didn't O until a few days later (according to FF).
> 
> My right side where my ovary is is tender to the touch, so I'm hoping it's gearing up for release! I've also had cramping all day today. I had this pain in my right side when I got pregnant from mid-cycle all the way to a few weeks past the pregnancy (corpus luteum) - so maybe it's a good sign! I don't know..my SIL is my U/S tech and she said my uterus is tilted back and leans on my right ovary and that I'll probably always feel when I O from that side. I didn't have it last month so I'm guessing I O'd from the other side.
> 
> Argh - fingers crossed for a smiley tomorrow!Click to expand...

FX'd for you!


----------



## babydust818

Lauren - big congrats to you darlin!! So happy for you. How long has it been since your loss? Very great news!!! :)

Twinkie, you're NOT alone! I'm further dpo than you and jessy and I'm sh*t outta luck right now! Seeing Laurens pos makes me have hope though and JEALOUS ;) 

FX'd for us Ladies!! We deserve it more than anyone!!


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> Lauren - big congrats to you darlin!! So happy for you. How long has it been since your loss? Very great news!!! :)
> 
> Twinkie, you're NOT alone! I'm further dpo than you and jessy and I'm sh*t outta luck right now! Seeing Laurens pos makes me have hope though and JEALOUS ;)
> 
> FX'd for us Ladies!! We deserve it more than anyone!!

Thanks again girls! 

I had my MC on Sept 3rd and a D&C Sept 4th, I was 11 weeks. :(

definitely have hope!!!! xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap holy crap OMG Lauren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sweety i'm soooo happy for u!!! Ok ok now let me calm down here details?? What happend? Describe in exact step by step plz!! What made u test tonight?? Did the 2nd line appear straight away or no or..????

OMG Mesina was freakin spot on!!!! U do realise that it is uber goddamnnn creepy right???? Does this mean i'm gonna get mine?????? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## keepthefaithx

congrats lauren so happy to hear it!!!


xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## jessy1101

Plz dear sweet baby jesus let the BFP's keep freakin flowing in LOLOLOL Gotta stay positive and have hope for dang sure!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OMG! Seriously? What dpo are you? I think I am going to be the only one left without a BFP!

N'uh huh i didnt get mine either so we're pretty much hopin and prayin together on this hunny :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

BTW dearest sweet Lauren looks like u wont be needing that turkey baster and jizz after all huh?? Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> congrats lauren so happy to hear it!!!
> 
> 
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox

Ahhh glad to see u on here hunny wuv u bunches :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Omg you're right Jessy... No turkey basting for Lauren! LOL. Thank goodness right? I really wish my 12dpo would hurry up and get here!! The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> congrats lauren so happy to hear it!!!
> 
> 
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox
> 
> Ahhh glad to see u on here hunny wuv u bunches :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

ill never leave my girls! lol

xox


----------



## collie_crazy

Geez girls you sure do talk a lot :rofl: (or rubbish) hahahahaha j/k!!! 

I hate being busy during the day so I cant get on to find out what is going on! Lauren OMGOMGOMG!!!!!! Congrats :happydance: BFPs like buses - none for so long and then a couple in quick succession! Heres to many more :headspin:


----------



## babydust818

I booked a reading with Mesina!! Can't wait to hear from her!!

Keepthefaith... Hopefully you'll have the baby june 12 that's my bday!! :)


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I booked a reading with Mesina!! Can't wait to hear from her!!
> 
> Keepthefaith... Hopefully you'll have the baby june 12 that's my bday!! :)

Oohhhh awsome!! What was the exact wording of ur question?? It takes bout 3 days but def worth it.

Ok im crazy as hell but i dunno i test tonight and the is THE faintess of faint lines lolol. Ive been staring at it for freakin 40 mins i tried takin pics but my iphone can doesnt pick it up enough..the ideal thing would b to keep doing one the next few days i guess huh?? Crap crap how do i even sleep tonight???


----------



## babydust818

Jessy i can just 'feel' it that you are. Idk why but i can LOL. I said to Mesina something like when will i get my full term baby? I explained i had a miscarriage and the date. I'd feel stupid if i get a bfp on fri LOL. You should test in the am with fmu! Pics pics pics!


----------



## babydust818

I am psycho. Wanna know how psycho i am with hpt? Well like i said earlier i used a clearbldigital hpt this morning. Well.. Psycho me opened up the hpt test lmao. I literally took it apart bcz i wanted to see how one worked. When i did it i saw the little strip in it. I noticed the strip had two lines. The second is faint but clearly there. Probably evap line. Fml LOL. Has to be since it said not preg this am. Ahhh!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I am psycho. Wanna know how psycho i am with hpt? Well like i said earlier i used a clearbldigital hpt this morning. Well.. Psycho me opened up the hpt test lmao. I literally took it apart bcz i wanted to see how one worked. When i did it i saw the little strip in it. I noticed the strip had two lines. The second is faint but clearly there. Probably evap line. Fml LOL. Has to be since it said not preg this am. Ahhh!

Ahh see i used a FRER this am and nuttin used a Conception stick and very faint pos. Every 12 hours ur hcg can go up sooo very possible! Didnt lauren get a neg this morning too? And look bfp tonight!!

Gonna just have to keep checking everyday i guess


----------



## babydust818

This test is the one i used this morning lol. I never tested again today. So it is evap line. Boo boo kitty


----------



## jessy1101

Now im not saying for sure mine is a BFP it has to be at least a teeny bit darker for my taste.. But it definetly made me more hopefull lolo


----------



## lauren10

hi! well the last test i took was yesterday morning (that was the day the digital told me NO - stupid bitch). so I didn't try this morning. but then i was waiting for AF all day, and it never came. So i picked up an FRER on the way home from work and there it was! yay.

SO glad I don't have to consider the turkey baster!!! hahaha

don't have any symptoms but a headache. lol


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Now im not saying for sure mine is a BFP it has to be at least a teeny bit darker for my taste.. But it definetly made me more hopefull lolo

ok well I expect to see a pic in the am!


----------



## babydust818

I'm so sorry to ask you again Lauren but what dpo are you? 12?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren honey that's awesome!!! Would have loved to hear how the Turkey baster experiment worked though!!!

Jessy girl...GGGGGGAAAHHHH....can't wait till morning!!!!!! No sleep for u miss....just hold ur pee so it's nice and strong for the pic for us tmmr :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Babydust & Twinkie I'm crossing my fingers for ya both too!!!! :thumbup:

All these awesome BFP's in a row! Gives me hope for this cycle! PLEASE GOD let me be next with all you lovely ladies!!! :cloud9:


----------



## lauren10

Not totally sure what dpo I am, 13 if I ovulated on cd 14. But I may have o'd later


----------



## MrsMoo72

Come on you guys!!!! Im a few hrs in front of you and im dying for you to drag your asses up and get peeing on sticks!! Xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Gahhh i dont have any FRER test here. But if i pee at 6am and pick one up on my way to work not drink any liquids and pay at 10 or 11 ish i ll b ok right??

I tossed and turned all freakin night my stomac feels like it s doing somersalts lolol..ohh and im farting so bad i told DH must b a moose in the house.. For some strange reason he didnt believe me..huh..imagine that.

Lauren what happend as soon as u saw those 2 lines?? Scream? Freak out? Was DH with u or etc etc???


----------



## jessy1101

Topic of the day Have u ever cut the cheese soooooo bad u thought maybe u soiled yourself?? What woukd u do if u were in a public place and u actualy died?? Die on the spot?? Melt???details!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I POAS this morning and BFN... Why do I do this to myself at 8dpo? LOL. Well I got a BFN at 8dpo last time and a BFP at 10dpo, so I might just hold out until Saturday and test with one of my FRERs. Booo :( I was hoping I could be one of those super lucky gals that get a BFP really early.

Last night I was sooo gasy too and this is probably tmi, but I had diarreah this morning. I don't know if it is a symptom or not, but last time I found out I was pregnant I had diarreah the whole time! I lost almost 10 lbs by the time I MC'd.

If I don't get my BFP, I think I am going to order some of those tests off the internet that are supposed to be sensitive to 10miu. Then just use them once a day starting at like 6dpo LOL!


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Gahhh i dont have any FRER test here. But if i pee at 6am and pick one up on my way to work not drink any liquids and pay at 10 or 11 ish i ll b ok right??
> 
> I tossed and turned all freakin night my stomac feels like it s doing somersalts lolol..ohh and im farting so bad i told DH must b a moose in the house.. For some strange reason he didnt believe me..huh..imagine that.
> 
> Lauren what happend as soon as u saw those 2 lines?? Scream? Freak out? Was DH with u or etc etc???

Yes yes yes....take the test!!! hurry!! 

Part of me was kind of expecting it. not sure why! but DH was home and I brought it over and said "I'm not seeing things this time!!" he was like, "what?" I said: "I'm pregnant!" and he double checked it to confirm. haha


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Well, I POAS this morning and BFN... Why do I do this to myself at 8dpo? LOL. Well I got a BFN at 8dpo last time and a BFP at 10dpo, so I might just hold out until Saturday and test with one of my FRERs. Booo :( I was hoping I could be one of those super lucky gals that get a BFP really early.
> 
> Last night I was sooo gasy too and this is probably tmi, but I had diarreah this morning. I don't know if it is a symptom or not, but last time I found out I was pregnant I had diarreah the whole time! I lost almost 10 lbs by the time I MC'd.
> 
> If I don't get my BFP, I think I am going to order some of those tests off the internet that are supposed to be sensitive to 10miu. Then just use them once a day starting at like 6dpo LOL!

it's so early still! you'll get it :)


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so I had to go over and visit my MIL at my SIL's house last night (fun fun) Here is what she decided to tell me and DH- and when you read this you have to imagine it in a little Korean womans voice:

"You guys need to have nother baby, Logan getting too old"

Really? Thanks for telling me how old my son is getting, like I don't know how old he is. Obviously DH didn't tell her about our MC. And how does she know I want another baby, she just assumes we do. And what does my son's age have anything to do with it? If I wanted to wait until he was 18 I certainly could (I will only be 38 that isn't too old to have a baby!) She was talking to DH, so he just mumbled under his breath "Well we're trying". Just because my SIL decided to pop out her third I need to even the score some? OK obviously I am trying for another one, but she didn't know that and I wish she would quit telling us when to have kids!

OK rant over!


----------



## MrsMoo72

aww hunny, damn those interfering MIL's!! Mine told us we shouldn't have another one as we have too much going on in our lives??!!!

Jessy - get peeing!!

afm: think the witch is messing with me for a few days before she rears her ugly head. Was expecting full flow this am but again...nothing! Just that feeling like she's on her way....:wacko:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> aww hunny, damn those interfering MIL's!! Mine told us we shouldn't have another one as we have too much going on in our lives??!!!
> 
> Jessy - get peeing!!
> 
> afm: think the witch is messing with me for a few days before she rears her ugly head. Was expecting full flow this am but again...nothing! Just that feeling like she's on her way....:wacko:

:( I hate that feeling! It is like if she is going to show up already just do it! Maybe she will stay away? FX'd


----------



## Twinkie210

Well on to the topic of the day...

No I have never farted so bad I thought I soiled myself! LOL, but I have had to fart so bad that I have just let it out in stores or other public places. Usually I try to move really quick incase someone smells something! One time I did while we were at the grocery store and DH could smell it and blamed it on DS! I was a bad mom and let him take the fall LOL!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie - sorry your in-laws suck so bad! If it were me, I'd start getting saucy, which would probably make things worse, but it would make me feel better! You don't listen to her! 

Moo - I kind of felt like that yesterday too...a little crampy and kind of like my period was coming. actually i still feel like that....the bloated pressure kind of thing. 

I really really really hope we all as a group can move over to a pregnancy forum. I've never had this much fun on BNB!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I've felt like this with my 2 previous pg's but this feels a bit different, and i don't have any of the pg symptoms i've had before except a bit of sickness but i think it's really easy to convince yourself that you feel sickly haha!!

DS is being a :brat: today as well!

xx


----------



## lauren10

oh you know symptoms can vary!! hang in there!!! xxx


----------



## confusedprego

I got my smiley this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we had some lovely and intense BD last night (sorry TMI) so yayyyyy! :) I'm officially PUPO! I've been having some crazy pains on my right side and even though I just peed like an hour ago I couldn't resist doing one and I got it!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so busy at work today (and probably tomorrow :() I will try to catch up on the posts at lunch time, but I won't be stalking this thread today... maybe being busy is a good thing! I won't keep thinking about POAS!


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> I got my smiley this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we had some lovely and intense BD last night (sorry TMI) so yayyyyy! :) I'm officially PUPO! I've been having some crazy pains on my right side and even though I just peed like an hour ago I couldn't resist doing one and I got it!

Great news! Get busy again tonight!


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks! definitely will! just sent DH a picture of it so he knows what he's coming home to :)


----------



## lauren10

that's great Confused!!! Are you trying the every day or every other day method?


----------



## confusedprego

it's almost every day, but we took a break two nights ago, so I think yesterday was probably a nice "delivery" and we had done it three nights in a row before that. It's probably more like two days with one night off and then two days etc, etc. Hoping it works!!


----------



## babydust818

As far as farting... I've been having a lot of that for over a week now. I can rip them better than my OH. I haven't saw his face in awhile since he's always covering it everytime i let her rip. As far as sharting, I've never sharted in public but i have at home. I was reeaally sick with a bad stomach bug. I was having diarhea so bad and then puking on top of that. Well when I'd puke I'd shart with it :( LOL

Twinkie, tell your MIL to stay out of your business. That she doesn't even know you're ttc. I hate it when anyone buts into my life unless i let them. I know its a tough subject but you aren't the baby fairy! You don't go around giving ppl babies and yourself! You've got no control over that! Ugh! And don't feel bad about the bfn. I am 10dpo and still left with a negative :(

Lauren, how are you feeling today? When is your drs appt! :)

Mrs.Moo, if you're meant to get AF i just hope it hurries up and comes. I hate the waiting game. It puts you on your toes.

Confusedprego, congrats on your pos opk! Woohoo!! Make sure you boogy tonight and prsay it sticks!!! So glad you can join us!

Jessy, maybe there is a moose in your house? You never know! I want to see that pos hpt. Get to it! Chop chop.

As for me I'm 10dpo and still stuck with a neg. I rem last time i didn't get my pos until 3 days after my missed period. So i should wait. Thats another 5 days!


----------



## keepthefaithx

confusedprego said:


> I got my smiley this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we had some lovely and intense BD last night (sorry TMI) so yayyyyy! :) I'm officially PUPO! I've been having some crazy pains on my right side and even though I just peed like an hour ago I couldn't resist doing one and I got it!

niceee!!

i hope this is your month hun!!!

fxd for you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Confused seriously that rocks!! Here to hoping u get a sticky!

Moo i know what u mean AF just pisses u off sometimes huh? I had the game playing part.

Lauren once again i'm extremely happy for u!!! Remember tho u promissed to stay on here i 'm gonna hold u to that!

Twinks dont feel bad it's extremely early at 8dpo. Some women get their bfp's with a very obvious line while others have to suffer and suffer and suffer.....

I did a cheapy test this morning which is what i had and once again if u tilt it just right there is something there. My BF confirmed that i wasnt coocoo for coco puffs so thank god. FRER here i come at lunch hour. Plz plz tell me it will finaly be ovaaaa with???


----------



## lauren10

i won't go anywhere! but we'll all need to start a pregnancy group together, yay! 

i can't wait to hear. Did you already buy the FRER? Maybe you should go now instead of waiting for lunch. If your boss has a problem, just tell him to go scratch his balls 'til you get back.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> i won't go anywhere! but we'll all need to start a pregnancy group together, yay!
> 
> i can't wait to hear. Did you already buy the FRER? Maybe you should go now instead of waiting for lunch. If your boss has a problem, just tell him to go scratch his balls 'til you get back.

Nooo i dont have one yet! I start at 8am and the stores arent open before i get in damnit. So i'll be buying one on my lunch hour. 

But jost so we can obssess together this is the test that started it all LOL. Lemme know the feedback!


----------



## babydust818

Looks pos to me. Good luck!


----------



## babydust818

My nipples today feel like they're gonna fall off. You know when you get goosebumps or so cold that your nipples hurt? Mine feel like that.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Looks pos to me. Good luck!

Ohh thank god u dont think i'm crazy and imagining something right???


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> My nipples today feel like they're gonna fall off. You know when you get goosebumps or so cold that your nipples hurt? Mine feel like that.

That's exactly how mine have been for the past 4 days!! I've been discreetly taking them out and puttin them on my cold work table for relief. :cry:


----------



## lauren10

Yyayaya. I think I can see something but there's a bit of a glare! Any other pics?


----------



## babydust818

Oh and Mesina wrote me back and said she would have my reading done by this evening!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Oh and Mesina wrote me back and said she would have my reading done by this evening!

Ohh wow that's awsome!! She's sooo nice trust me u got nuttin to loose! And as soon as u get it i'm expecting u to post here sweety!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Yyayaya. I think I can see something but there's a bit of a glare! Any other pics?

That's all i got. But i'll be gettin a FRER on my lunch hour and testing that. I already have to pee tho damnit 'sigh' must hold in must hold in.

I'm terrified tho u know? I want it sooooo badly but until i get a really more obvious dont have to squint line nuttin i can do. I'll try to stay positive tho if ever i dont get anything on it today. I'm only 9dpo so that's extremely early!


----------



## lauren10

it is early, but still...exciting!!! 

babydust I hope you get a great reading! Can't wait to see it, if you let us!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren sweety can we plz plzzz switch uterus's?? U dont mind right? LOLOLOLLOL I can maybe go and beam it right outta ya..hmmm...interesting..and u do live in canada like me...hhhmmmm...


----------



## babydust818

I will post it when i receive it! How many hrs ahead is she?


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I will post it when i receive it! How many hrs ahead is she?

Ummmm 6 hours ahead give or take. It's in the UK so ya...u might get it around noonish today!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy when the heck is ur lunch dang it!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jessy when the heck is ur lunch dang it!

It's only at 1pm SOB and i have to pee soooooo bad right now but it's still too early...life is unfair sometimes..:dohh:


----------



## babydust818

Lol you tell your boss you have to shart and don't feel good.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Lol you tell your boss you have to shart and don't feel good.

Pfffff u want me to tell him i have to take a crap and that's why i need to leave???? :haha::haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> I will post it when i receive it! How many hrs ahead is she?
> 
> Ummmm 6 hours ahead give or take. It's in the UK so ya...u might get it around noonish today!Click to expand...

The time in the UK is approximately 3.23pm!! :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> I will post it when i receive it! How many hrs ahead is she?
> 
> Ummmm 6 hours ahead give or take. It's in the UK so ya...u might get it around noonish today!Click to expand...
> 
> The time in the UK is approximately 3.23pm!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thx Moo i knew there was a time difference just wasnt sure exactly.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG Jesse! You don't take lunch until 1!!! I go right at 11 LOL (of course I start work at 6, so I am ready for a break by then!) I would starve if I waited until 1!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OMG Jesse! You don't take lunch until 1!!! I go right at 11 LOL (of course I start work at 6, so I am ready for a break by then!) I would starve if I waited until 1!

LOLOL see right now i'm not hungry in the least i just have to pee like a mothafuckaaaa LOL. How in the hell can i hold it in for another hour? Seriously FML at this very moment..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Jesse! You don't take lunch until 1!!! I go right at 11 LOL (of course I start work at 6, so I am ready for a break by then!) I would starve if I waited until 1!
> 
> LOLOL see right now i'm not hungry in the least i just have to pee like a mothafuckaaaa LOL. How in the hell can i hold it in for another hour? Seriously FML at this very moment..Click to expand...

You could pee in a cup and save it until lunch time... just make sure no one knows what it is!:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OMG Jesse! You don't take lunch until 1!!! I go right at 11 LOL (of course I start work at 6, so I am ready for a break by then!) I would starve if I waited until 1!
> 
> LOLOL see right now i'm not hungry in the least i just have to pee like a mothafuckaaaa LOL. How in the hell can i hold it in for another hour? Seriously FML at this very moment..Click to expand...
> 
> You could pee in a cup and save it until lunch time... just make sure no one knows what it is!:haha:Click to expand...

Ya but i peed at 9am so i'm trying to keep it in to have it as concentrated as possible u know?


----------



## babydust818

Close them lips and squeeze LOL. You'll get to pee shortly.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy girl almost time!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

LOL honestly tho i think it's gonna be neg. Not necessarily cuz i'm not preg but cause i'm going to have to suffer a bit more LOL. 9DPO is extremely early so im promissing myself to not thing bad thoughts if i dont get a pos.

What do u guys think? Promiss me that you'll gimme positive feedbacks lolol.


----------



## babydust818

If it is neg i wouldn't freak out because its a possibility that you don't have enough hcg as FMU. Fx'd though to get rid of the anxiety


----------



## lauren10

What time zone are you in? I thought you'd only be one hour earlier than me. it's time!!! let us know and of course it's super duper early so a negative won't mean a THING!! 

There's nothing wrong with your uterus...you don't need mine! mine is 36 years old anyway. I'm practically dead. lol.


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so once again turned just right a certain way there seems to be something. Like what happend with the other ones.

So i got a few cheapies which i'll use tomorrow with my FMU but wait till at least 11 or 12dpo for the other FRER i have. Should b a good plan i think!


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> ok so once again turned just right a certain way there seems to be something. Like what happend with the other ones.
> 
> So i got a few cheapies which i'll use tomorrow with my fmu but wait till at least 11 or 12dpo for the other frer i have. Should b a good plan i think!

post!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I tried and my cell doesnt pick up doodley squat LOL. Waiting game again.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo its soooo exciting! 

Well ive just stood in dog shit and my ds has just pissed on the bathroom floor.... Could my day get any worse?!? Oh yeh, the witch could show..... :-(


----------



## babydust818

Well keep the faith girl! Atleast you see a faint line. Pfft i don't see nothing on mine!


----------



## jessy1101

Shitt Moo....LOLOLOL shitt all around LOL.

Dust for sure i'm staying positive but seriously if it aint this one it will be next try. Althought once again 9dpo is freakin early soooo..s'all good!

How's everybody's thursday pm treatin them??


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Shitt Moo....LOLOLOL shitt all around LOL.
> 
> Dust for sure i'm staying positive but seriously if it aint this one it will be next try. Althought once again 9dpo is freakin early soooo..s'all good!
> 
> How's everybody's thursday pm treatin them??

I have no idea how you can stay so positive!

Well I have been so busy today and I am extremely gassy and I have that feeling like AF is going to show (which she better not, because my LP is supposed to get longer not shorter!)

Our church is starting practice for the Christmas play and DS is now old enough for a speaking part, so we have to go to play practice tonight (I am not really looking forward to this!) I just started reading "The Help" and I am about half way done, so hopefully I can sit and read a few more chapters while I am waiting for him!

2 more hours and I can leave work!!! Woo Hoo (9 hr days suck!)


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Shitt Moo....LOLOLOL shitt all around LOL.
> 
> Dust for sure i'm staying positive but seriously if it aint this one it will be next try. Althought once again 9dpo is freakin early soooo..s'all good!
> 
> How's everybody's thursday pm treatin them??
> 
> I have no idea how you can stay so positive!
> 
> Well I have been so busy today and I am extremely gassy and I have that feeling like AF is going to show (which she better not, because my LP is supposed to get longer not shorter!)
> 
> Our church is starting practice for the Christmas play and DS is now old enough for a speaking part, so we have to go to play practice tonight (I am not really looking forward to this!) I just started reading "The Help" and I am about half way done, so hopefully I can sit and read a few more chapters while I am waiting for him!
> 
> 2 more hours and I can leave work!!! Woo Hoo (9 hr days suck!)Click to expand...

Dunno i guess i stay positive cuz i mean what else can i do right? It sucks but being down wont help me. I'd just dwell on the situation so gotta look forward to the good stuff. Sure it's hard sometimes but once again tuff cookie and etc.


----------



## babydust818

My day has been so shitty. My OH is in a shitty mood so of course that means i must be in one too. UGH!!!! Bad bad day. Back to work tmrw for me. I hate my job. Worst job in the world. No signs of AF for me. Although i usually never experience any only RIGHT before it starts. The 5th/6th is the time it should come. I think i may skip testing tmrw. I wish i wouldn't until Sunday. I'll try!! I need to stay positive. I try to but you just can't help but feel tore up and empty inside. I just want to know what it feels like to be pregnant, no sooner than i found out i miscarried. I want my baby in my arms. I want to know what its like to be a momma. To go trick or treating with my kids! To do crafts with them, etc etc. One day i know i will. I just hope its NOW!! :)

Twinkie, i wanted so bad to see 'The Help'. I heard it was so so good. I imagine the book is better. I love it that Christmas is coming! I hope your child enjoys the play! :)

MrsMoo, i totes understand what kind of day you're having. Just take a deep breath and step away for a minute to recooperate.

I can't freakin wait to hear from Mesina!! I keep checking my email.
-


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh that sucks Dust! It always seems to rub off on u huh with DH is in a yucky phase. Stoopid men...

You'll get ur chance to do all those things. Just gotta b hopefull and stay strong girly. U know i'm rooting for ya!

OMG i cant wait to see what she tells you! It would be awsome to compare ours together and see what's the what. I wonder when she see's u get preg...


----------



## lauren10

means nothing!! more testing!! 

i get to leave in 5 mins...woo. Watching Tuesday's episode of Sons of Anarchy tonight. Does anyone watch that? We have to download it since we don't get FX in Canada. LOVE it!!!


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> My day has been so shitty. My OH is in a shitty mood so of course that means i must be in one too. UGH!!!! Bad bad day. Back to work tmrw for me. I hate my job. Worst job in the world. No signs of AF for me. Although i usually never experience any only RIGHT before it starts. The 5th/6th is the time it should come. I think i may skip testing tmrw. I wish i wouldn't until Sunday. I'll try!! I need to stay positive. I try to but you just can't help but feel tore up and empty inside. I just want to know what it feels like to be pregnant, no sooner than i found out i miscarried. I want my baby in my arms. I want to know what its like to be a momma. To go trick or treating with my kids! To do crafts with them, etc etc. One day i know i will. I just hope its NOW!! :)
> 
> Twinkie, i wanted so bad to see 'The Help'. I heard it was so so good. I imagine the book is better. I love it that Christmas is coming! I hope your child enjoys the play! :)
> 
> MrsMoo, i totes understand what kind of day you're having. Just take a deep breath and step away for a minute to recooperate.
> 
> I can't freakin wait to hear from Mesina!! I keep checking my email.
> -

OH no....cheer up!!! xxxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Nope heard of it but never got into watching. Is it good good??


----------



## babydust818

I heard that show was really good!

I can't stop pooping. LOL all week I've pooped like 3 times a day. Not like me! I just got a bloody nose too. Weird. I'm so coooold! I need to take a shower to just warm up!


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> My day has been so shitty. My OH is in a shitty mood so of course that means i must be in one too. UGH!!!! Bad bad day. Back to work tmrw for me. I hate my job. Worst job in the world. No signs of AF for me. Although i usually never experience any only RIGHT before it starts. The 5th/6th is the time it should come. I think i may skip testing tmrw. I wish i wouldn't until Sunday. I'll try!! I need to stay positive. I try to but you just can't help but feel tore up and empty inside. I just want to know what it feels like to be pregnant, no sooner than i found out i miscarried. I want my baby in my arms. I want to know what its like to be a momma. To go trick or treating with my kids! To do crafts with them, etc etc. One day i know i will. I just hope its NOW!! :)
> 
> Twinkie, i wanted so bad to see 'The Help'. I heard it was so so good. I imagine the book is better. I love it that Christmas is coming! I hope your child enjoys the play! :)
> 
> MrsMoo, i totes understand what kind of day you're having. Just take a deep breath and step away for a minute to recooperate.
> 
> I can't freakin wait to hear from Mesina!! I keep checking my email.
> -

Aww hunny, you will have all of that very soon im sure, and if not this month then you and i will drink some tea :coffee: get comfortable and keep waiting! :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

babydust818 said:


> I heard that show was really good!
> 
> I can't stop pooping. LOL all week I've pooped like 3 times a day. Not like me! I just got a bloody nose too. Weird. I'm so coooold! I need to take a shower to just warm up!

I pooed ALOT before my bfp..lol


----------



## themarshas

I just got done reading 'the Help' and it was really good. I've never watched SOA but I hear it's good.. maybe I'll look into it. Although we already have an excessive amount of shows that we watch weekly. haha


----------



## jessy1101

Dust still no Mesina news??? Lolol


----------



## babydust818

Nope no news yet! And MrsMoo, yes we will drink tea if that's what we've gotta do! 

Keepthefaith, well i hope this is a good sign then!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> I heard that show was really good!
> 
> I can't stop pooping. LOL all week I've pooped like 3 times a day. Not like me! I just got a bloody nose too. Weird. I'm so coooold! I need to take a shower to just warm up!

That is a good sign! I went like 2 or 3 times a day during my last pregnancy! And that is really unusual for me (I tend to be more on the consitipated side tmi...)


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I just checked my CM and I had a small amount of pink colored CM... I dont' want to get too excited because it might not be anything, but this is completely different than my normal pre AF spotting...


----------



## jessy1101

Yay im eating Haagen dazs Rocky road icecream my all time fav!! It definetly brings a smile to my face lolol. We were also watching Season of the witch with Nicolas Cage..hmm i dunno not his best me thinks.

Have u guys watched any good movies lately? Seems there is always nuttin good i find..


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Well, I just checked my CM and I had a small amount of pink colored CM... I dont' want to get too excited because it might not be anything, but this is completely different than my normal pre AF spotting...

Ooooooo thats awsome Twinks!! Could b good for sure! I had trouble reaching my stoopid cervix it s extremely high up show and full on sticky cm white goo..wtf eh?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just checked my CM and I had a small amount of pink colored CM... I dont' want to get too excited because it might not be anything, but this is completely different than my normal pre AF spotting...
> 
> Ooooooo thats awsome Twinks!! Could b good for sure! I had trouble reaching my stoopid cervix it s extremely high up show and full on sticky cm white goo..wtf eh?Click to expand...

Well I think a high cervix is a good sign, I think it moves up high at some point during early pregnancy... I can never tell if mine is high or low LOL.


----------



## babydust818

Awesome Twinkie!! I hope that's a GREAT sign! I don't have a basal thermometer but i have a reg one and every now and then i'll take my temp for the heck of it. Today its 2 degrees higher than normal. My normal is like 96.6 today was 98.5! Watch me be getting a cold. 

Uhm i saw Footloose the other day. I thought I'd hate it but i actually really like it! Crazt stupid love is good as well!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Awesome Twinkie!! I hope that's a GREAT sign! I don't have a basal thermometer but i have a reg one and every now and then i'll take my temp for the heck of it. Today its 2 degrees higher than normal. My normal is like 96.6 today was 98.5! Watch me be getting a cold.
> 
> Uhm i saw Footloose the other day. I thought I'd hate it but i actually really like it! Crazt stupid love is good as well!

Mine usually stays between 98.2 and 98.5 during my LP, but the month I got pregnant it was only like 98.1... kind of weird.

I wish I had time to see some good movies!


----------



## jessy1101

Im happy it s finaly friday tomorrow!! Plans for weekend??


----------



## lauren10

No great plans for me! 
Do any of you guys watch Up All Night - that new sitcom with Christina Applegate and Mya Rudolph? SO hilarious, I was just crying.


----------



## babydust818

I got my reading from Mesina !


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I got my reading from Mesina !


Whaaaaaa post it post ittttttt!!!


----------



## jessy1101

The suspence is killing meeeeeee Dust


----------



## lauren10

So excitingTell us!!


----------



## confusedprego

We've been watching Terranova - which I thought was going to be completely stupid but it's actually pretty good! We also love the Big Bang Theory - so funny!! I think I love that one so much because I'm a big old science geek :) I had wanted to watch up all night, but have no idea when it's on, I'll have to look that up :)

My temp went up this morning! Looks like I'm 1DPO! :)


----------



## confusedprego

I just remembered I had a dream last night that I had a little boy but that I kept losing him!! That people would ask to hold him and then would put him down somewhere and I'd have to go find him! Isn't that weird? I wonder if that's representative of the baby we already lost or if that's just how it's going to feel when we do have our baby haha DH's family is obsessed with babies!


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> We've been watching Terranova - which I thought was going to be completely stupid but it's actually pretty good! We also love the Big Bang Theory - so funny!! I think I love that one so much because I'm a big old science geek :) I had wanted to watch up all night, but have no idea when it's on, I'll have to look that up :)
> 
> My temp went up this morning! Looks like I'm 1DPO! :)

I watched half of an episode of Up All Night and it was so bad I couldn't finish it. I had high hopes for it too! I think it is on Wednesdays, but I am not sure.

Me and DH love The Big Bang Theory too!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I broke down and tested again this morning. I did a $ Tree test and a FRER- both BFN, my chart seems like it is on a downward trend too. I am probably out already. I am going to test again tomorrow and if it is a BFN, then I am going to try to wait until CD 13 or 14 (If AF doesn't show first).


----------



## confusedprego

It's still really early! I didn't get a positive until the day of my missed period with my pregnancy and it was super faint!! I thought I was imagining things. I'm not sure what DPO I was but I'm guessing I was atleast 12 or 13 DPO by then - think I O'd a few days late.


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> It's still really early! I didn't get a positive until the day of my missed period with my pregnancy and it was super faint!! I thought I was imagining things. I'm not sure what DPO I was but I'm guessing I was atleast 12 or 13 DPO by then - think I O'd a few days late.

I know it is still early, DH even told me that! (It is funny that he is trying to be more involved in my cycle, but he doesn't know anything so he asks a lot of questions!)

It is just frustrating! I have NO symptoms at all (not even my typical post O sore BBs), I am beginning to wonder if I even O'd! I just wish I could get to the end of the 2WW and know for sure I need to start preparing for next cycle!


----------



## confusedprego

Maybe you don't have your normal symptoms because of the progesterone? how long do you take the progesterone for?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!!

Omggg i LOVE The Big Bang Theory!! I have them on DVD lol! I love Sheldon. That big goof ball. He's so funny.

Twinkie - you aren't out yet. I felt the same as you but i have high hopes still. I'm not testing today. I will tmrw though. 

Anyways - here's the psychic reading i got. It gave me super big chills. Tell me what you think.


Past: I have taken some time to relay this information to you as best as I can, because I am not sure how you will receive it. It is not bad news, so rest your energy there - however what I feel is somewhat "strange" perhaps if you do not hold the same beliefs. But I shall relay what I have felt and give it to you straight as I sense it.



You have a very nervous little boy who is trying to come into your life. I feel that the miscarriage that you had was indeed him and that he will be the same energy that comes to you again in time. I personally believe you have old souls, new souls and of course souls in between that development period. Your son is a new soul, someone whom I feel will be very new to this process and who needs just a wee bit of encouragement to find his way to you. I feel that this miscarriage was significant in that - the month of August feels strong for this child and thus I believe he is being given the opportunity to be born under that month - which would mean conceiving now. Please assure yourself this is not your body failing you, but rather Mother Nature doing what she does best and rejecting a pregnancy that did not have the strongest of starts. It is difficult, I can understand that - but you must make peace with what happened and put it down to a healthier pregnancy the next time round. 



Present: Here is where things get a little more odd perhaps - I feel the chance for a conception now, yet I believe that your child needs that reassurance of things being ok. You must take care of yourself as best you can and if you feel ok doing this, I believe that speaking aloud (perhaps when you are home alone, so it's less strange for you) and telling him that things will be ok and that he has a loving family waiting for him. Speak your feelings, tell him how much you want him to be with you and tell him that you can learn together. 



I feel that August would strengthen his nervous energy and give him a stronger start in this life. Being born under the sign of Leo will give him many more leadership qualities and a certain independence that would serve him well. Yet he may still be a child who is very imaginative or sometimes needing an extra hand to guide him and help him find his way in life. He will do very well and feels to be a child you will love deeply and bond with instantly - but your instincts will always be to protect him and nurture him sensing his energy. 



Future: If he chooses not to come between now and December - then I feel it will be March before you conceive. I know this is supposed to be a set in stone process, yet I feel there is more to it than simply "this or that" month. If you can work with him and let him know it will be ok, then I feel he will be more confident in coming and staying. When you know you are pregnant, it is important that you speak to your belly often and embrace positive energies about when he's here and what you will do together - this will keep your stress levels and his low and invite a healthier pregnancy. 



You are also destined for another child after him, an older soul who will be here to teach and guide him in many ways. Your first child will be strong and very manly in his ways - yet this second child seems to at times bring him the balance that he needs to not overdue it. This second child is so different to your first, they both bring you so many lessons and take you on a journey of learning. You will be very blessed.



I am also being told that you should get some Lapis Lazuli and keep it with you. I have quickly dug out some material and apparently (trust me I did not know this!) it was used in ancient Egypt to prevent miscarriages and ease pregnancy. It is an inexpensive stone to get a hold of and a piece may well be good for you to keep with you as a protective stone. 



I believe this child will come in 2012 and I hope that you trust your body and know that the soul always knows best. It is hard when we lose faith in our bodies or worry about it happening again, but it is a natural reaction. I wish you and your partner the very best of success and feel this boy will come - he just needs a little coaxing bless him!



I hope this hasn't come across too strange, but I feel once he has decided to come again you should not experience another miscarriage. 



Good luck to you ...


----------



## lauren10

Hey Twinkie, I think the trend here is late positives!!! I don't have symptoms. my boobs feel normal...I have a little cramping but sometimes I think it's gas. symptoms are overrated! 

The first episode of Up all Night that we watched we didn't like at all, but we gave it another chance, and so far, it was only that one episode that was bad (I think it was the second one). It wasn't funny...but I assure you, they get funnier! 

Babydust and Jessy....waiting to hear from you about readings and testings!!! xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Maybe you don't have your normal symptoms because of the progesterone? how long do you take the progesterone for?

I am supposed to take it until CD35 (or until I get AF), but if I don't have AF by after 14/15dpo I think I might quit taking it. He chose CD35 because I normally O CD21 and that would give me 14 day LP, but I O'd sooner this cycle, so I don't see the point in taking it until CD35 and possibly delaying the next cycle for no reason.


----------



## babydust818

I posted my reading! Its on this page :)


----------



## lauren10

OH WOW babydust...what a reading!!!! how do you feel about it??


----------



## confusedprego

babydust818 said:


> I posted my reading! Its on this page :)

Looks promising!! hopefully it's this month!! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey Dust! Your reading sounds very positive! My only questions is that if you are pregnant now, wouldn't that make you due in July not Aug? If you get your period today (FX'd you don't though LOL) you would be due Aug 11 (approximately). Maybe I will start talking to my future children at home! Who cares if it is weird, if it helps!


----------



## babydust818

Well if i think about when i O'd it would have been Oct 24. 9 months fromm then would be July 24 which would make him a Leo. I'm so confused about it but i have been talking to him! I tell him mommy loves him. I hope he's in my tummy now.


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> Well if i think about when i O'd it would have been Oct 24. 9 months fromm then would be July 24 which would make him a Leo. I'm so confused about it but i have been talking to him! I tell him mommy loves him. I hope he's in my tummy now.

oh that's so sweet!! i'm going to do that too, I always talk in my head, but I'm wondering if I should talk out loud! 

Well, I plugged in an ovulation date of oct 24th, and it gave you a due date of July 17th...but you could easily go late, or have your dates adjusted with ultrasound, etc and possibly have a baby in August. 

If you got pregnant next cycle, what dates would be be looking at? Maybe that's possible for August too? 

I hope I don't become addicted, because I sent for another reading since I asked such a vague question before!! I asked specifically about my children (born and unborn)....so we'll see! She's been good to us so far!!! love it.


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously that reading totaly gave me the chills BIG TIME!! It's crazy right how she really just gets u in the gut? I love the personnal touches she does tho! If we crack it down either ur preg now or till december right???? I'm trying to brake each thinggy down.

Nope tested this morning on a cheapy and if u tilt realllyyyy just right u can see where the line would be..but i threw it in the garbage seriously enough is enough. I'm going to wait until at least cd12 or 13 to retest but i'm just staying neutral. 

Twinks sweety it sucks not having symptoms but i swear it also sucks lots having sooooo many and gettin AF. Once again this morning i peed and leak leakkkk lotion again non stop. Maybe something is wrong?? It's not itchy or burning like if it would be an Inf so i think i'm ok...screwed up cycle? Crazy PMS? It's fine tho if it's not this shot i'll just wait 2 weeks and make sure to bd cd10 till at least cd16. Uber basis covered huh?


----------



## lauren10

ah, sorry the tests aren't more clear! but I like that you consider it neutral. if you see a line, even a little one...there's a line and that's good!! a few more days should tell. Are you 10 dpo today? 

I don't think lotiony leakage is anything wrong!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> ah, sorry the tests aren't more clear! but I like that you consider it neutral. if you see a line, even a little one...there's a line and that's good!! a few more days should tell. Are you 10 dpo today?
> 
> I don't think lotiony leakage is anything wrong!

Yup 10dpo today! God i hope not..like i was saying i'd be more worried leakage wise if say it would burn or itch u know? That's more along a yeast infection soooo oufff it's not that for sure!

U know what's frustrating tho? I've still got all the same symptoms for the past week and today once again tons of lower backach...what does my ticker say? 10dpo is lower bachache LOLOLL whaaaaaaaaa evil evil!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> Well if i think about when i O'd it would have been Oct 24. 9 months fromm then would be July 24 which would make him a Leo. I'm so confused about it but i have been talking to him! I tell him mommy loves him. I hope he's in my tummy now.
> 
> oh that's so sweet!! i'm going to do that too, I always talk in my head, but I'm wondering if I should talk out loud!
> 
> Well, I plugged in an ovulation date of oct 24th, and it gave you a due date of July 17th...but you could easily go late, or have your dates adjusted with ultrasound, etc and possibly have a baby in August.
> 
> If you got pregnant next cycle, what dates would be be looking at? Maybe that's possible for August too?
> 
> I hope I don't become addicted, because I sent for another reading since I asked such a vague question before!! I asked specifically about my children (born and unborn)....so we'll see! She's been good to us so far!!! love it.Click to expand...

I agree last time it was more of a vague question. Seriously tho i dont think your weird i honestly ADORE Mesina! After my reading i found this huge weight just liffed off me u know? It's extremely reasuring and makes u feel good. Have u noticed that she isnt given a standard email to each of us?? It's always different!! I dunno but..i think she is the real thing..what do u guys think??


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol 

love ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies! How u guys all doing? AMAZING reading babydust! 

I'm doing ok, just sitting at a clinic for a possible ear infection :( atleast I get to catch up on my reading! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> lol
> 
> love ya!!!!!!!!

Ahhh love u too cupcake :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning girlies! How u guys all doing? AMAZING reading babydust!
> 
> I'm doing ok, just sitting at a clinic for a possible ear infection :( atleast I get to catch up on my reading! Lol

Ahh booo for the ear infection! What r u reading?? Of course everybody is good TFGIFF duhhhhh :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Dust seriously i'm rereading it and just damn girly.....Can u freakin imagine if it really happens!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> I agree last time it was more of a vague question. Seriously tho i dont think your weird i honestly ADORE Mesina! After my reading i found this huge weight just liffed off me u know? It's extremely reasuring and makes u feel good. Have u noticed that she isnt given a standard email to each of us?? It's always different!! I dunno but..i think she is the real thing..what do u guys think??

I agree, I think she's legit! Or I just want to believe it!


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't know about her personally, but I do believe in psychics in general. I really thought that one of you would get a similar reading, but no one has, so maybe she is the real deal.

Well I think I have another bad sign. My medicine made me sick again this morning (dizzy and sleepy). This is the first time it has done that since the second time I took it! I am guessing this happens when my natural progesterone is lower, but I don't know for sure. Could I just have some morning sickness or something?

Jessy, I feel you on the having a bunch of symtpoms and then getting AF, that is what I did last month and I was really torn up. At least this month I am prepared for a BFN.

Assuming AF shows next week, does anyone have any suggestions on what I could do differently? I bought DHA supplements, which I am going to take. I currently chart my BBT, take prenatals, use preseed, take OPKs, DTD at least ever other day (but have been doing it everyday during my fertile window), and now take progesterone. I am running out of ideas. I know someone mentioned Soy before... has anyone ever taken this and did it help O?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> I agree last time it was more of a vague question. Seriously tho i dont think your weird i honestly ADORE Mesina! After my reading i found this huge weight just liffed off me u know? It's extremely reasuring and makes u feel good. Have u noticed that she isnt given a standard email to each of us?? It's always different!! I dunno but..i think she is the real thing..what do u guys think??
> 
> I agree, I think she's legit! Or I just want to believe it!Click to expand...

It's too many coincidences honestly to not believe it. I'm reading mine and she specified that she saw a november conception twice. If that's the case then it's gonna be my next try cuz i'm supose to O around nov 21st. Now i'm now basing myself on that at all BUT if ever it does come true then....i cant argue with that.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I don't know about her personally, but I do believe in psychics in general. I really thought that one of you would get a similar reading, but no one has, so maybe she is the real deal.
> 
> Well I think I have another bad sign. My medicine made me sick again this morning (dizzy and sleepy). This is the first time it has done that since the second time I took it! I am guessing this happens when my natural progesterone is lower, but I don't know for sure. Could I just have some morning sickness or something?
> 
> Jessy, I feel you on the having a bunch of symtpoms and then getting AF, that is what I did last month and I was really torn up. At least this month I am prepared for a BFN.
> 
> Assuming AF shows next week, does anyone have any suggestions on what I could do differently? I bought DHA supplements, which I am going to take. I currently chart my BBT, take prenatals, use preseed, take OPKs, DTD at least ever other day (but have been doing it everyday during my fertile window), and now take progesterone. I am running out of ideas. I know someone mentioned Soy before... has anyone ever taken this and did it help O?

Exactly so far everyone has been different. I believe in it too but i also think u have to take some and leave some. U cant base everything that happens to u on that.

Hmmmmm....i've heard soy is good....i dunno it's soo hard to say!


----------



## jessy1101

Collie ur on here!! Come on girl give us some news!!


----------



## collie_crazy

Girls I am really sorry if I dont keep up with this thread as often as I used to. My head is all over the place right now. I am overjoyed that I got my BFP I really am but I dunno its hard too. I feel so conflicted - like I really really wanted that BFP and now I have it I am terrified. I feel like I cant acknowledge it properly because if I do bad things will happen, I dont know :nope: The last time we were pregnant my OH and I were so excited we talked constantly making plans, baby names etc. This time we have hardly spoken about it its like we are scared to admit it and that makes me feel so sad. I know this baby deserves us to be excited but I just cant right now. I'm also already starting to feel nauseous all the time so that doesnt help! 

I also usually go to the cemetry a few times a week... but since I got my BFP I havent been. Its silly but I feel bad for going there when pregnant as though I'm replacing her :cry: I dunno. I keep trying to go and then back out at the last minute.

Anyway enough of my moanings just wanted to say why I maybe not be around so much :hugs: I'm not ignoring you all or anything and I will always come by and read to check how you are all getting on! 

OK lets see if I can catch up with the last few days! 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the big bang theory! And pretty much every other TV show lol - House, How I met your Mother, Dexter, Chuck, Big Love, Greys Anatomy etc etc. 

Twinks :hugs: You are not out yet. I had a definite BFN at 9dpo and then a positive at 10! So it can happen! 

As for the soy question well when I first came off birth control (the coil) I wasn't sure if I would O straight away or not so I took soy that first cycle and guess what - I got pregnant 2 weeks after the coil came out! Now I obviously dont know if the soy helped or if it would have happened anyway... but then last month I just let things go normal and got BFN. This month I thought what the hell I still have soy capsules left over lets take them and see what happens and well you know what happened I got a BFP! Again I cant say whether that was the soy or not as it may be a coincidence but from everything I have read there is no harm in taking soy prior to O. It is ultimately a personal choice. 

WOW Babydust that reading is amazing and really brought chills to me! I so hope she is right and you conceive very soon and have your special little boy join your family in August. I think I will contact her and let her know she was right for predicting my :bfp:

Jessy girl omg! A faint line is still a line and you've had it one more than one test now! I would peeing on every god damn stick available right now :rofl: 

Oh you know how I am a POAS-aholic!? Well I just did another clearblue digi and got pregnant 2-3 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy TGIF for sure!!! Can u pls send me Mesina's details cuz I think I wanna get a reading too! I've seen enough now to be ready for mine I think! Just scared to hear bad stuff ya know! 

Twinkie girl I think ur doing everything possible & hope u won't have to worry about anything diffrent ;)

Maybe we could all mass order that stone Mesina suggested to babydust ;o lol


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Jessy TGIF for sure!!! Can u pls send me Mesina's details cuz I think I wanna get a reading too! I've seen enough now to be ready for mine I think! Just scared to hear bad stuff ya know!
> 
> Twinkie girl I think ur doing everything possible & hope u won't have to worry about anything diffrent ;)
> 
> Maybe we could all mass order that stone Mesina suggested to babydust ;o lol

LOL i dont blame u it's honestly something for sure. Make sure to ask a specific question tho for ur specific answer u want to know. https://psychic-whispers.com/ Dont be afraid life is to short to have fear.


----------



## jessy1101

Collie sweety i've missed u so much! I understand ur fears but i want u to know that everything will work out. U deserve this baby and you should try to indulge in ur happyness as much as u can. Life is too short not to. 

U r not replacing this baby what so ever because it is the EXACT same baby u loss. Ur just going to have it come a teeny bit later then expected LOL. Positive vibes and big hugs to u hunny-bunny


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Jessy TGIF for sure!!! Can u pls send me Mesina's details cuz I think I wanna get a reading too! I've seen enough now to be ready for mine I think! Just scared to hear bad stuff ya know!
> 
> Twinkie girl I think ur doing everything possible & hope u won't have to worry about anything diffrent ;)
> 
> Maybe we could all mass order that stone Mesina suggested to babydust ;o lol
> 
> LOL i dont blame u it's honestly something for sure. Make sure to ask a specific question tho for ur specific answer u want to know. https://psychic-whispers.com/ Dont be afraid life is to short to have fear.Click to expand...

Thanks girl :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Jessy TGIF for sure!!! Can u pls send me Mesina's details cuz I think I wanna get a reading too! I've seen enough now to be ready for mine I think! Just scared to hear bad stuff ya know!
> 
> Twinkie girl I think ur doing everything possible & hope u won't have to worry about anything diffrent ;)
> 
> Maybe we could all mass order that stone Mesina suggested to babydust ;o lol
> 
> LOL i dont blame u it's honestly something for sure. Make sure to ask a specific question tho for ur specific answer u want to know. https://psychic-whispers.com/ Dont be afraid life is to short to have fear.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl :hugs:Click to expand...

Awwww no prob wuv u bunches sweety :hugs:


----------



## collie_crazy

Jess this is my reply from Mesina I dont think it is as good as some of the ones you girls have got :rofl:



> _We are trying for a baby - can you see when will I conceive?_
> 
> 
> I am getting a strong pull to the now and into October &#8211; I feel that you will fall well within the next 3 months at most. I feel an Autumn conception (October is coming more strongly now) with an early summer baby and see you and your partner very happy about having a new little one on the way. I do get the feeling of you being so tired right now and I feel that this baby will take quite a lot out of you (beyond the normal exhaustion of pregnancy) so it may be worth you keeping an eye on that as the pregnancy progresses. There is no feelings of sinister or negative vibrations here about this, just something to watch as I tune into your energy regarding the pregnancy. Perhaps you have been through a lot emotionally, as I get a sense of emotional tiredness as well as a sheer physical exhaustion.
> 
> I get the sense of a little boy around you &#8211; yet I feel that you will go on to have another after this child comes. This child feels a lovely little energy, very lively at times but also a little quiet and inward at times. He is quite a deep soul, a boy who will be very &#8220;boyish&#8221; yet I feel a real sensitive side to him as he gets older and spends some of his time deep in thought. I feel he will make someone a very good partner one day &#8211; he feels like a soul that will always look after those he loves the most. I sense that he will take these traits from you - that you yourself like to look after others rather than you being looked after.
> 
> As far as the pregnancy goes, I don&#8217;t feel anything to worry about (although I am not a doctor of course) yet I do feel that you need to look after yourself extra well this pregnancy as I just feel you quite drained and stressed. Extra vitamins perhaps?
> 
> Good luck!
> Blessings,
> Mesina

I replied thanking her and telling her about losing Emily and how I thought that was the tiredness she was picking up on and she replied with this 



> I am so pleased that the reading made it to you at last! You are very welcome - you and your partner have each and every one of my thoughts and positive vibrations in a healthy pregnancy to come. It is not easy losing a baby I can imagine, but our Souls have a funny way of deciding how much time they need here - and sometimes it just wasn't quite the right time after all. Perhaps she came to share a lesson in her own way for you both - and that this little boy will be even more loved and appreciated bringing a bond that many other parents would only dream of.
> 
> 
> Hold onto each other and stay strong for the little ones to come - I just have a feeling things will be great this time round - just look after yourself!


----------



## jessy1101

Collie is it possible that she is refuring to the mc u had when she says u've been threw alot emotionnaly and etc tired etc???

Cuz if i read ur question right u never even told her u had a mc!!!! Ur wrong sweety that reading is freakin amazing!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow seriously just...wow....nope like i said i find ur reading to actualy be quite special and amazing!!


----------



## collie_crazy

No I didnt tell her about losing Emily until I replied after the reading I wanted to see if she picked up on it at all and thats what freaked me out with the reading because I think she really did - although obviously didnt mention it specifically... I *was *really tired both emotionally and physically if you remember I bled heavily for 8 weeks after delivering Emily so was physically drained!


----------



## jessy1101

collie_crazy said:


> No I didnt tell her about losing Emily until I replied after the reading I wanted to see if she picked up on it at all and thats what freaked me out with the reading because I think she really did - although obviously didnt mention it specifically I was really tired both emotionally and physically if you remember I bled heavily for 8 weeks after delivering Emily so was physically drained!

That's what i'm saying!! It's what's amazing in the reading because i do believe she picked it up.

I also believe everything she said about taking care of u during this pregnancy is because like u said ur so stressed and worried and dont know which way to throw yourself! I'm convinced it has to do with that. U need to take a very deep breath. Touch ur tummy. Smile. And start talking to that lil beanster. He/she definetly needs some reassurance from mommy.


----------



## themarshas

Wow these readings are amazing! I enjoy reading them and it tempts me to give in and get one... but I won't for now. But I'm also the person who refuses to read my horoscope because I feel like I sit around wondering what will happen or did happen that fits whatever they described. Clearly I just think too much. Here's an example:

Random thought: Have any of you done the ring test? The thing that predicts your children's genders? My DH and I did it the first month ttc and both got the same results although, we got 3 kids and we have no intentions of having more than 2 (at this point we've decide to only have one but worry about having an only child. We're both middle kids and hated it growing up and have what we call "middle child syndrome" haha so anyway we really aren't planning on 3). Both of our results were boy, girl, boy when we did the test and when he did it the results were super clear (he's one of 3 boys and from a family of ZERO girls- like nowhere except the women they marry) so we just assumed we'd have all boys and when his results indicated boy it swung back and forth like crazy- like his genetics were screaming boy haha pretty cool/strange really). 

So the other night my DH and I were chatting and I asked him if he thought this m/c might have been the first boy?? It'll be interesting to find out down the road but just wondering if any of you have tried it and your thoughts on it.

"Here's how you do it:
Get a ring, and put it on a string. Hold the ends of the string with one hand, and put out the other hand palm up. (You must be sitting up with your hand out in front of you... you don't want your hand over your stomach)
Make sure the string isn't twisted so the ring isn't spinning.
Hold the ring at the level of your hand, just to the side of your hand and dip it below your hand level three times, then hold it above the center of your palm and wait until it has decided a pattern.

IF it is swinging back and forth, it is indicating boy, IF it is swinging in circles it is indicating girl.

Once it has indicated the gender, dip the ring on the side of your hand three more times and try again. Repeat until you dip the ring and it doesn't swing over your hand, that means it has indicated all the children you will have."

Also, We are addicted to the big bang and I watched the first episode of up all night and hated it. What other shows are you all into?


----------



## Twinkie210

I tried this test with a needle and thread and I never could get it to work. I will try it tonight with a ring!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow girls, those readings are amazing!! I started reading them on way home from work and had to stop till i got home coz i was getting emotional!

Hope everyone is well today?:thumbup:

afm: still no sign of af, just that same feeling - getting boring now, wish something would just happen one way or another. af officially due tomorrow so might do a sneaky lil test if nothing happens tonight :winkwink:


----------



## babydust818

I'm at work and can't chit chat with you guys right now :( i got to go back and read the 10 pages you guys used up today LOL. I'll be on later ! <3


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I'm at work and can't chit chat with you guys right now :( i got to go back and read the 10 pages you guys used up today LOL. I'll be on later ! <3

Holy crap we do write alot each day huh?? Ohh well it does help pass the time when it's boring at work!! :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Moo it's hard to predict when you'll get ur AF after the mc cuz trust me it will be wonky if u do get it. Mine was sooooo weird i still dont get it. The worst tho was the 2nd one...


----------



## Twinkie210

A friend of mine were trying to give me advice on TTC a girl at lunch today... she was like "I think you are supposed to take your temperature and have sex a couple days before you ovulate... Do you know when you ovulate?" I was like yea, I do thanks. Seriously, Uh, I have been TTC for 10 months now, I sure hope I know when I O! I didn't tell her I have been charthing my temps for 8 cycles now, she would probably think I am nuts! People crack me up when they try to give advice!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> A friend of mine were trying to give me advice on TTC a girl at lunch today... she was like "I think you are supposed to take your temperature and have sex a couple days before you ovulate... Do you know when you ovulate?" I was like yea, I do thanks. Seriously, Uh, I have been TTC for 10 months now, I sure hope I know when I O! I didn't tell her I have been charthing my temps for 8 cycles now, she would probably think I am nuts! People crack me up when they try to give advice!

People always think they are being helpfull but until you have lived threw our situation i find u cant understand u know? I know they mean well and etc but..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine were trying to give me advice on TTC a girl at lunch today... she was like "I think you are supposed to take your temperature and have sex a couple days before you ovulate... Do you know when you ovulate?" I was like yea, I do thanks. Seriously, Uh, I have been TTC for 10 months now, I sure hope I know when I O! I didn't tell her I have been charthing my temps for 8 cycles now, she would probably think I am nuts! People crack me up when they try to give advice!
> 
> People always think they are being helpfull but until you have lived threw our situation i find u cant understand u know? I know they mean well and etc but..Click to expand...

I wasn't upset by her trying to help I just found it rather funny, like I wouldn't have thought of tracking O by now???


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> A friend of mine were trying to give me advice on TTC a girl at lunch today... she was like "I think you are supposed to take your temperature and have sex a couple days before you ovulate... Do you know when you ovulate?" I was like yea, I do thanks. Seriously, Uh, I have been TTC for 10 months now, I sure hope I know when I O! I didn't tell her I have been charthing my temps for 8 cycles now, she would probably think I am nuts! People crack me up when they try to give advice!
> 
> People always think they are being helpfull but until you have lived threw our situation i find u cant understand u know? I know they mean well and etc but..Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't upset by her trying to help I just found it rather funny, like I wouldn't have thought of tracking O by now???Click to expand...

Not upset more like you just have to bite ur tongue so to not laugh in there face and be like wow that's just sad u think that.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and to top it off, we went to this little shop down the road for lunch (the dining room only holds 30 people at most). And there were 5 babies under 6 months old there! It was crazy it was like every person who walked in had a baby in a carseat. I must say this was the first time I was out that I didn't feel this intense jealousy seeing all those babies. Two of them were twin girls and they were so cute!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know jessy, just wish I knew what was going on :-(

Hope you're all having great days xx


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I know jessy, just wish I knew what was going on :-(
> 
> Hope you're all having great days xx

I dont blame ya the whole situation sucks! But u'm sending u tons of positive vibes to get a nice big fat BFP!!


----------



## confusedprego

I just took another OPK and my LH surge is done, and my temp went up this morning, so as long as it stays up I'm 1DPO! I'm CD16 today and we DTD CD10, 11, 12, 14 and 15. So, hopefully we caught it! 

My right ovary ovulates with a vengeance!! This happened when I got pregnant too, I woke up yesterday because my right side was so sore but it was like sharp twinges of pain. Today it's just a dull aching pain, but it's tender to the touch. I had a 3cm corpus luteum cyst last time on my right ovary. Last month I didn't feel anything, so I guess it only happens on my right side. 

So weird! Hope you all are having good days!! :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls...been in meetings for hours! ugh. 

Collie, I'm so sorry you're feeling that way, and it's totally understandable! It will probably take some time...but there's lots of time to get used to the idea of a new baby that of course will never ever replace our lost babies!!! (unless their the same soul, according to Mesina!) 

I think her reading for you was amazing!!! She was definitely picking up on an energy that you might be struggling with this a bit right now. Your hormones are messing with you big time too right now, on top of feeling tired and nauseous...it's not easy!!! 

xxx

Other shows we watch: Modern Family, House, Fringe, The Office and of course SOA!!! Oh, and Pawn Stars. We have a PVR so I catch up on all that when DD's asleep.


----------



## lauren10

Oh and I booked another Mesina reading asking for more child related details! My sister in law just booked a session too. :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls! So I'm gonna book my session now too! 

I've had a hell of a day :nope:The Dr at the clinic had my file from my OB as well cuz they are all affiliated and she right away asked if I had taken the time off I was given after my MC and when I admitted I came back a week early she lectured me and told me I was having positional vertigo which is mainly caused by stress!!!! Now running a bunch of bloodwork but basically told me I should be off work and take the time I need to heal! Meanwhile my boss keeps acting like an ass and my PG co-worker just clued me in that her last week in next week cuz she's being induced early which no one thought I needed to know this piece of information when they knew it on Monday :growlmad: I'm swamped, upset and scared cuz the Dr said the dizzy spells will just get worse and I shouldn't even really be driving!!!!! :shrug:

Uggggg, will be taking the weekend to try and calm down and definately be going back for a note on Monday I think! Need to take care of myself if I hope to get PG again soon and hold on tight this time!!!!

Hope Mesina will give me good news and peace like she has for you guys!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girls! So I'm gonna book my session now too!
> 
> I've had a hell of a day :nope:The Dr at the clinic had my file from my OB as well cuz they are all affiliated and she right away asked if I had taken the time off I was given after my MC and when I admitted I came back a week early she lectured me and told me I was having positional vertigo which is mainly caused by stress!!!! Now running a bunch of bloodwork but basically told me I should be off work and take the time I need to heal! Meanwhile my boss keeps acting like an ass and my PG co-worker just clued me in that her last week in next week cuz she's being induced early which no one thought I needed to know this piece of information when they knew it on Monday :growlmad: I'm swamped, upset and scared cuz the Dr said the dizzy spells will just get worse and I shouldn't even really be driving!!!!! :shrug:
> 
> Uggggg, will be taking the weekend to try and calm down and definately be going back for a note on Monday I think! Need to take care of myself if I hope to get PG again soon and hold on tight this time!!!!
> 
> Hope Mesina will give me good news and peace like she has for you guys!

Sweety i'm sorry this really sucks for u. I cant believe they didnt tell u!!! Bunch of dumbasses i find jesus...

R u ok? I mean really really ok? I hate that this is happening to u..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girl! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I really don't know if i'm "ok"....I though I was...coping most days just a little extra emotional and fragile but the type of work is just such a preasure cooker that i guess it's been taking its toll and my body is telling me i gotta STOP!!!!!! I feel like I'm walking such a thin line....need my job obviously and always hated people who abused the system or took extra time off and now I'm right there......uuuuugggggggg!!!!!!

Tell me what you think of this question to Mesina pls? Give more details or no?

Hello Mesina,
My name is Lisette and my date of birth is February 7th,1979. I am very anxious to hear what you will tell me you see or feel for me. I had a missed miscarraige, discovered at my first ultrasound on Sept.19th. I would very much love to know how soon I will have a healthy pregnancy again and what you forsee for my future regarding pregnancies and children. Thank you soo very much in advance.
Sincerely,
Lisette


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Thanks girl! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> I really don't know if i'm "ok"....I though I was...coping most days just a little extra emotional and fragile but the type of work is just such a preasure cooker that i guess it's been taking its toll and my body is telling me i gotta STOP!!!!!! I feel like I'm walking such a thin line....need my job obviously and always hated people who abused the system or took extra time off and now I'm right there......uuuuugggggggg!!!!!!
> 
> Tell me what you think of this question to Mesina pls? Give more details or no?
> 
> Hello Mesina,
> My name is Lisette and my date of birth is February 7th,1979. I am very anxious to hear what you will tell me you see or feel for me. I had a missed miscarraige, discovered at my first ultrasound on Sept.19th. I would very much love to know how soon I will have a healthy pregnancy again and what you forsee for my future regarding pregnancies and children. Thank you soo very much in advance.
> Sincerely,
> Lisette

First off Lisette- it is NOT abusing the system if you need the time to heal girl! I am sorry your boss is being an ass. Mine was so nice after my MC and he didn't even know I was pregnant in the first place! He only knew that I was having surgery! (I told him later because I felt guilty that I didn't tell him before, since I was missing work for it).

Don't worry about work and bosses and stuff, take the time you need and let them figure out what to do!

I think you question to Mesina sounds good! I hope she gives you some reassurance and good news about a future BFP!


----------



## jessy1101

I agree with Twinks u r definetly not at fault what so ever! U need time to cope and bring ur body back into shape. It s very normal to b exausted it s an extremely difficult situation. U take the time u need hunny.

I love that question for Mesina! Make sure to post when u get it!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks u guys, just a really long week that ended in a way I wasn't quite expecting I guess! Will do the bloodwork & see how the weekend goes...I think I'll take the week off if I can still get a note! Need to start making myself a priority or else I can't cry when I find myself burnt out! 

Lots of :dust: for u girls, when r u testing again? Weekend plans?

I hope I'll get a response from Mesina really soon & will definately post :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am testing again in the morning, but I think it will be still be a BFN:( Or lets put it this way I will be completely shocked if it is a BFP! If negative tomorrow I am going to try to wait it out until 14dpo and test before I quit taking the Prometrium.


----------



## jessy1101

I ve made a pact with myself to wait till the dreaded 14dpo lolol. In just sick of the stress of squinting and looking for a line. Stoopid tiring process honestly. Whatever if not this time then next gotta think pos.

This weekend DH is still gonne stoopid hunting lol beurkkk. Dinner with both families tomorrow night so thats nice.

Another great thing we ve started planning to go on vacation the first week of january!! So far we ve gone all inclusive down south 5 times so this time were thinking of going on a cruise!! It would b our first one hmmm..anybody ever gone on one?? Fun??


----------



## babydust818

Hey all my baby makers! ;) ugh what a day at work! I hate my job wahhh. Every now and then I'd stop and outloud talk to my belly even though my little nut may not be in there. I know he can still hear regardless! I wish he wasn't so scared. Its quite weird because my mom has bad anxiety and so do i. My fiance did too when he was little. So it makes sense. I just want him in my belly! I felt some pains in my boob today. I sure hope its not AF coming. I didn't test this morning. I am tmrw with my clearblue digital. If that's a neg I'm going to wait till Monday. Today makes me 11dpo. I pray to God i will see a BFP out of this! Mesina gave me so much more hope. My friend wrote her a question regarding a relationship she is in! Can't wait to read her reading. I also can't wait to hear yours Lauren! Its really bad though bcz I've already convinced myself i am pregnant. So I'm scared. What do you girls think about my reading? It gave me chills. My mom said 'wow'. I'm so happpy to receive news like that. I was so afraid she was gonna say she sees no children in my future. I was gonna die!


----------



## babydust818

Where is everyone? :(


----------



## lauren10

Hi sweetie, just getting ready for bed, I'm so lame on a Friday night! Just have faith that it is going to happen when the time is right. I know we all hate waiting, but it will happen!

Lisette- I guess I never really noticed your name before, what a pretty name! So what is with the vertigo? Whats causing it? I had it for a while after my mc, but discovered it was from the migraine pills I was taking. My headaches were wicked after the blood loss! I also know I went back to work too earlybut I felt pressured. Now I know that was a mistaketake the time you need! I hope you feel better soon. 

Jessy hang in there a few more days!!!! Xxxx

Hope everyone has a great night :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm here off and on... I am baking cakes for cake pops I'm making for my cousin's baby shower (red velvet and chocolate!)


----------



## babydust818

Mmm i want some! Love cake pops.

Lauren - thanks for the encouragement! :)


----------



## babydust818

SO annoyed! This girl on my facebook found out she was preg like 3 weeks before me. And her status says "Friday night sitting at home watching a movie by my lonesome. my baby is moving around so much and I love the feeling." I think I'm going to vomit. It makes me sick to my stomach. I want my baby... :(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawww babydust that's a really sucky thing to read & I compleately know how u feel! Try to stay positive & remember ur awesome reading will soon come true & ur baby will be back! Ur reading was soo touching it inspired me to get mine today! Sending u lots of positive vibes girl! Hoping u get ur BFP really soon!

Twinkie I want some too please :)

Jessy I'm ur travel girl!!! Did the down south all inclusive trip thing for many years (my mom actually now lives & works in Cuba now) but I got hooked on cruising last year! WOW! Such an awesome experience! Depends where u wanna go but check out the website vacationstogo.com & you'll see there are soo many great options & prices too! Then if u really wanna browse & go nuts: cruisecritic! Feel free to ask me any questions! Very cool stuff girlfriend :)

Lauren thanks hun :) Dr says vertigo is totally stress related & I didn't take the time my body needed! Plus my job is trading live stock options all day long so not exactly easy to ease my way back into! I'll go for bw at the same clinic tmmr with H & see if the Dr will give me the note for time off she offered today! The dizziness is actually really bad tonight :( sad to think I'm pushing my body to an unhealthy place cuz of my stress level! Iiikkk


----------



## babydust818

Lisette, you're so sweet! I try to stay positive but reading that crap makes me want to cringe. I know if i was her I'd post it too so i guess I'm a hypocrite. Just a sensitive subjectn i can't wait to hear what your reading says. Mesina made me feel this huge weight lifted off of me. I was reassured my baby boy is going to be back with his momma! I hope and pray now is the time. If i have to wait another month, i will. I just been hyping myself up where i do think i am pregnant. I hope i take that test in the am and it will say pregnant. I will be SO happy!!! I'm trying to not stress and i keep talking to my baby and letting him know i love him and want him more than anything in this world! I keep pushing my dog off my belly just incase he is in there lol. Can't wait to hear your reading! I paid for mine Weds and she emailed me thurs and said it would take 2-3 days from day of purchase but she would have mine done by the evening. So i basically got my reading 30 hrs after i paid! It feels like the longest wait ever. Good luck to you!!

Testing in the morning. I will be 12dpo. Wish me luck ladies!
Good luck to Jessy and Twinkie as well :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Babydust, ur not a hypocrite hun ur just sad & in pain from ur loss...its totally normal & we have to all learn to cut ourselves some slack sometimes :) Really happy ur reading gave u such relief, totally amazing to know ur little boy is just waiting to come back to u & may already be there! Keep talking to him sweetie :) ill be saying a special prayer for all u girls testing tonight! Hope to wake up to lots of BFP's!!! Thanks for the encouragement on getting my reading from Mesina really soon! Can't wait either, I just pray there is nothing bad...ill be soo sad :( ok positive thoughts all around!


----------



## lauren10

What's everyone's testing status this morning? on hold?


----------



## babydust818

I took mine and its negative. I tore open the test to see the strip because i was using a digital and i looked at the strip and there was only 1 line. I looked 3 mins later and saw a very super faint 2nd line. It couldve been an evap line in less than 10mins? I'm holding off to test on mon or tues now. Today is 12dpo for me.


----------



## jessy1101

No testing for me this morning nanana lol im too exausted for the whole thinggy. Im only 11dpo so im going to tuff it out till im actualy due on tuesday. Symptom report tho once again leaking CM and looked a teeny bit yellow on tp..huh.. Extreme lower back pains and twinges in low tummy. Boobies tinggly. Once again looks good but we all know how that works huh?

How is everybody else??


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I tested again BFN :( I only have one more FRER, so I am waiting until Wednesday to take it, that would be 14dpo. If it is negative then, I am quitting my meds and on to the next cycle. But so far no spotting, so maybe the Prometrium is helping in that area! I saw a kit on a website to check your husbands sperm at home, I asked DH about it and he said absolutely not!:growlmad: I am doing everything in my power to give us a better chance at conceiving and he refuses to take one test at home! I said well if we don't get pregnant by march I am calling a FS (that will be 14 months TTC) and he said why we know there isn't a problem. I told he we don't know that and he said that we do because we have one kid. Uh HELLO that was 8 years ago! A lot can change in 8 years (well almost 9 since we conceived!) He says he wants this, but he is not very helpful. I told him he should start taking a multivitamin and he looked at me like I asked him to eat dog shit! Why is baby making my responsibility?


----------



## lauren10

Oh goodness...MEN!!! Maybe he wouldn't want to find out there was something wrong on his side? He'll need to understand how important it is to you (and both of you!)...maybe he needs more time to think about it and it has to be HIS idea...you know how they are!

Sorry babydust :( there's still time though! 

Sounds good Jessy...just relax and enjoy your weekend! that's a good plan!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi girls :wave:

Well my day is a bit shit so far...

Went to a kids party this morn and saw some friends i haven't seen since the mc. They all knew about it but it's that moment of sympathy and people asking if i'm ok which gets me a bit upset. Had a nightmare journey to party in pissing rain as well. At the party one of the guys told me his wife is pregnant again (yay for them but boo for me :cry:). She told me in July that they weren't even trying yet coz they couldn't afford it but she's already 12 weeks so guess she was lying?!

After party went to my mums who proceeded to tell me she'd seen my cousins twins last night who are three weeks younger than my ds. She started telling me all the words they can say that my ds can't and how they can count and my ds can't. In a moment of bitchiness i said " Well to be fair she doesn't work so she's got time to sit with them all day and teach them things" :blush:

And to top it off, had a streak of brown stringy stuff?! when i last went to toilet so i guess af is def on her way, just dragging it out a bit for me :growlmad:

Sorry for bringing to vibe down, just needed a bit of a rant....feel bit better now it's all out there!


----------



## jessy1101

Moo after all that crappyness i dont blame u for feeling down. How could u not right?? I'm sorry to say but i find that kinda insensitive of ur mom to say that. I'm sure she didnt think before speakin..god i hope that was it.

Twinks men are just men. They believe we stress for nuttin and down realise how hard it actualy is on us. It's extremely terrifying to think that what if it freakin takes us years to conceive??? What's the damn hold up??? The worst part is that u just have to grin and bare it.

OMG i went to bath and body works today and bought the YUMMIEST candles ever!! One is dark choco mint and the other marshellowes and peppermint just wow all around. I litteraly would love to eat the inside of my house right now cuz it smells delious!!!!

Whishing everybody an awsome saturday! Much muchhhh love


----------



## babydust818

MrsMoo - it makes me so mad when ppl diss other children. Such as your DS not doing some things the twins do. That aggravates me. I guess it does so much bcz my sister has twins and one is a lot slower than the other bcz she is blind :( just hang in there hun. I know its hard.

Jessy - i loooveee bbw! I bought hand soap their last week called Winter Cranberry. It smells sooo yummy! And now they got metal holders for the hand soap. Soo cute. The new scent Be Enchanted smells good too but my fav is Secret Wonderland.

Twinkie - what is the thing you found to test mens sperm? I want to see if my OH will do it. I've wanted him to get his count done before.

As for me... I took a test this am at 12dpo with a BFN. I went to work and when i came home and went pee i wiped and there was some brown. My AF is suppose to be here tmrw so it might be what it is :( i got a bad headache too. Idky but i have hope its implantation since some girls it takes 6-12 days after ovulation. I tell ya, it would be a miracle! But more than likely its AF.


----------



## babydust818

I think its AF :'(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks babyd

Pretty sure af has landed for me too :growlmad: so we are in it together xxx


----------



## filipenko32

Hi, can i join? I WILL get my bfp next Saturday at 8dpo!! I recently ov'd after my 3rd mc and haven't had my 1st af yet.


----------



## babydust818

Of course you can join! Welcome to the club lol.

I've still got some brown coming out but its not a lot at all. We will see.


----------



## jessy1101

Hey there filipenko32 welcome to the mad house lolol. Of course u'll get a BFP were all rooting for ya sweety!!

Babydust anything yet??? IB can occur up to 12dpo so it's kinda tricky. Anything symptom wise? Have u checked ur cervix to see if there is anything pinkish color? That's what i did last time to determine what's the what.

Today i'm just kinda stiff. Like as if i did tons of weight training yesterday. Lower bachache still there. No pink or anything so far so good i guess! Still not testing tho until at least tuesday which is AF day.

Did anybody turn their clocks back an hour?? I swear i feel so messed up this morning cuz of that LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyyyyy dude!

yea i forgot bout the dang clocks. hahaha

o well i wake up early anyway-i thought i missed my show but didnt!!

2 more days til af, hopefully she will be hibernating!!


yea babydust whats the news????

xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi filipenko!

Me too babyd, few bits today bt not much, wish it would hurry up so we can get bd'ing again haha!! X


----------



## Twinkie210

hey babydust, I saw the kit on early-pregnancy-tests.com under Male fertility products. Good Luck! I hope your OH is more cooperative than mine!

I forgot to turn my clocks back before I went to bed, but I did remember about it. I finished my cake pops last night! they looks so yummy! I'm teaching Sunday School today and then to my cousin's baby shower :(

Well AF hasn't started yet, she should be due tomorrow, but I don't know if the meds are going to change that or not. I really feel like she is going to show tomorrow, so I guess we will see.


----------



## babydust818

I don't feel any symptoms other than being moody sometimes. My boobs don't hurt every now and then anymore. I feel fine. No cramps, no red/pink bleeding yet. Just brown. Today I'm suppose to get AF. *sigh*

Twinkie, thanks girl! I will check it out. If I'm not preg I'm gonna oder them pg tests that tell with 10mil or whatever its called. Gonna order about 15 of those babies! Lol. If it doesn't workout to where I'm pregnant then i will finally get to use my CBFM i got 3 weeks ago.

Mrsmoo, i agree. If were gonna get our AF then just come already dangit. So sick of waiting.


----------



## babydust818

Oh but i still have tons of gas and last night my right ovary was kinda hurting but not anymore.


----------



## filipenko32

Thanks Jessy, i love your avatar btw, so funny. I have those symptoms too, feel so achey when i wake up in the morning too


----------



## lauren10

good morning everyone!


----------



## filipenko32

It's afternoon here! So great that conversations can be international, what did we do before the internet?


----------



## filipenko32

Hi mrsmoo :wave:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well just had some red spotting, so I am thinking AF will show right on time tomorrow :( I guess when she does I will call my Dr. office and find out if I they want me to keep using the progesterone next month. This really stinks, I was so hopefull it would help!


----------



## babydust818

I'm sorry twinkie :( don't lose the faith though. Don't stress yourself anymore than you already are. Hang in there. It looks like you, mrsmoo and i will be all trying this month together. <3

Just found out another girl i know is pregnant. 12 weeks and 3 days :( breaks my heart into a million pieces. She's almost exactly how far i wouls be. My heart is broken.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> I'm sorry twinkie :( don't lose the faith though. Don't stress yourself anymore than you already are. Hang in there. It looks like you, mrsmoo and i will be all trying this month together. <3
> 
> Just found out another girl i know is pregnant. 12 weeks and 3 days :( breaks my heart into a million pieces. She's almost exactly how far i wouls be. My heart is broken.

Awww that's tough, a girl I know is due at exactly the same time I would have been too. It stinks, but we have to keep our mind on making our rainbows!


----------



## babydust818

I know! I'm glad there's still hope. If i knew I'd never be able to conceive I'd be crushed. Just to know i can makes a world of difference.


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw twinks, but like babydust said dont lose faith, your closer then you think!

xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren10 said:


> good morning everyone!


heyy good morning how are you feeling???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi Lauren, how you feeling? Hows that little bean cooking?! X


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww guys, we will get ours for xmas im sure! X


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Twinks wouldnt that be a bit early for u AF wise? Since ur 11dpo today right?? Hopefully that's not what it is at all!! Rooting for u girly.

I'm currently sitting in front of my computer eating rasberry cake with white choco frosting...mhhhhmmm...calory free!! Pffff ya i wish...


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess..im so pissed...:(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Red streaks - i have red streaks!!! This must be af for sure, right on time too. Hope it's over quick so we can get freaky haha!!

:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess..im so pissed...:(

Damnit me too we always txt a million times a day..WTF will i do without them?? Seriously they always cheer me up..anything we can do??


----------



## jessy1101

I d also like to say that im staring at my xmas decorations holding myself back lolol. I adore xmas soo much it s sick. DH always gives in and helps me put them around mid november sooo... Prob next week teeheee.

To indulge in this i wanna know What would be 1 thing to give yoursel this holiday season? It can be related to pregnancy has to be something you ve been eyinh up for a while or something to do or etc. Thoughts??


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> I d also like to say that im staring at my xmas decorations holding myself back lolol. I adore xmas soo much it s sick. DH always gives in and helps me put them around mid november sooo... Prob next week teeheee.
> 
> To indulge in this i wanna know What would be 1 thing to give yoursel this holiday season? It can be related to pregnancy has to be something you ve been eyinh up for a while or something to do or etc. Thoughts??

Well, bfp goes without saying but other than that i have two things planned that i'm really looking forward to with ds and dh - next weekend we are going to a country park where they have an enchanted forest, maze, skiing and ice skating and santa will be there with reindeer!!! Then in dec we are going to e santa on a steam train which my ds wil looove!! Oh, and after xmas my best friends have booked me a spa weekend for pampering to cheer me up after the mc - good times ahead
xx


----------



## lauren10

Hi there. i feel good :)

what did I miss? did another bfp get added?! why are people pissed? what's goin on...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

I'm confused too why r people pissed?

Still keepin everything crossed for you girls!!! You are all still in it until you need to whip out those dam tampons!!!! Stay positive ya'll :)

I'm feeling ok this morning...have had a crazy few days with the vertigo and all! Got my blookwork done yesterday and saw the doctor again for a note off work next week so that'll be good! Just got done telling my boss and scanning in my note so I can finally stop stressing about it! Looking forward to the time off to do a little soul healing hopefully! Waiting anxiously on my reading from Mesina now....sent it in Friday 5pm when do you girls think I'll have it? Tonight maybe???


----------



## jessy1101

Lololol it s cuz keepthefaith and I txt all the time. She had made sure with her carrier that it was ok since she lives in NY and me in canada. They told her she has unlimited txting to canada so no prob. Well she just got a bill for 500$ from then. They totaly changef their story and etc very very shitty!!

Other then that everybody is good lol. No pissy pissy and etc. Ooohhh Moo that sounds like a lot of fun!! Im guessing like me u love xmas??


----------



## jessy1101

Newbie the standard is 2-3 days and she s off on sat so u cant count it. When i did mine on a friday pm i got it on monday so in the norm! Cant wait to see what u get sweet pea oooo.

By the way i am crazy on cruise critic!! It totaly rocks. What cruise line have u gone with? Destination? Was the food really good? Expensive alchool drinks??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh yes! I hold off with decorations till 1st Dec tho!!
When you testing again jessy?


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oh yes! I hold off with decorations till 1st Dec tho!!
> When you testing again jessy?

Whaaaaa but thats ohh so far away lololol. Ur strenght is just wow woman hiihii.

Testing wise im holding out to at least the day off. That night or even the next morning. AF is due on tuesday so not long to go!! Something that worries me is that i didnt get the same symptoms as when i was preg. It s true right u can feel diff each time? Last time i only had IB at 5dpo and at around 9dpo till a week later sooo many cramps like painfull cramps. I didnt have that this time. I do have all the other good ones tho so it s confusing...stoopid TTC grrr..it s evil x 100000


----------



## MrsMoo72

People say that yeh. For me I felt pretty much the same both times, thats how I knew the 2nd time but I had leg cramps that time as well which I hadn't had before.
But if you have lots of symptoms and you got a faint line a couple of days ago then id say its sounding good for you.
Good luck hun xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Think im now in 2ww before 2ww?! Also in another 2ww - waiting for an assignment back!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girlies :wave:
> 
> I'm confused too why r people pissed?
> 
> Still keepin everything crossed for you girls!!! You are all still in it until you need to whip out those dam tampons!!!! Stay positive ya'll :)
> 
> I'm feeling ok this morning...have had a crazy few days with the vertigo and all! Got my blookwork done yesterday and saw the doctor again for a note off work next week so that'll be good! Just got done telling my boss and scanning in my note so I can finally stop stressing about it! Looking forward to the time off to do a little soul healing hopefully! Waiting anxiously on my reading from Mesina now....sent it in Friday 5pm when do you girls think I'll have it? Tonight maybe???

oh crapy sorry hun, heres why

bc me and jessy are text message buddies and i live in ny and shes in canada and i called at&t and those idiots told me its okay to text internationally its included in my plan, i got a bill for 500 freaking dollars bc of intl texts!!!!

so i called there and they had no record of me calling, YEA OKAY, so my hub got on the phone w them and did his magic and got the bill down to 90 bucks lol

so long story short i only have 100 intl texts and me and jessy text like 1000 times a day so that does me NO good

so i cant text her till next month and i only get 100 texts which will last a couple hours lol, but my hsuband is trying to get me under his plan with veriozon anyway so well see 

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :(


----------



## babydust818

Well af showed up. I'm offically bleeding and cramping. Thank God for Mesina because if she's right my baby will be ready to come this next go round. Otherwise I'd be super devastated at the moment. High hopes for a BFP this time in December! That would be the gift I'd give myself if i could. I really honestly don't wany anything for Christmas but to be pregnant. That's all i want!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

oh so sorry babydust :( But good attitude...you'll catch it next cycle. I think we're all hoping Mesina is the most gifted psychic ever!!! I believe!!!!

jess and ktf do you guys have smart phones? there's ways around those stupid text charges if you do! And it's weird b/c some of my U.S. friends can text me in canada for free, and some can't. It must vary based on the provider. they all suck though


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww keepthefaith that sucks for you guys!!! How you feeling girl?

Babydust I'm soo sorry to hear the witch got ya! Really happy you have that amazing reading from Mesina to get you through! Positive vibes for next cycle hunny!

Jessy isin't cruisecritic waaayyy addictive? Totally helps with the 2WW hun? Well I've been on 2cruises so far, my first was last summer out of Miami on a 3nigtht party boat (Norweign Sky) super cheap but lots of fun it did Nasau, a private Island and back! Then just this past May we booked our dream Med Cruise with Royal Carribean Brilliance of the Seas - 12nights and it was AMAZING!!!!!! Really depends on your budget and what you wanna see! Did you check out vacationstogo yet? 
Here's a few to get us all dreaming :) Don't be shy if you have more questions Jess! Oh btw the drinks are like $10 each so yea they can get a little pricey depending how much drinking you like to do! Gonna go beg H now so we can start planning too!!!

https://www.vacationstogo.com/fastdeal.cfm?deal=32863
https://www.vacationstogo.com/fastdeal.cfm?deal=25006
https://www.vacationstogo.com/fastdeal.cfm?deal=19027


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Dust i know exactly how u feel! It s also why i am being super positive even if AF comes on tuesday cuz Mesina predicted conception in november! Technicly this time it wouldnt of been cuz i o d in october over a week ago. My next O date is november 20th give or take. Sooooo u know if ever i get it either this try ir the next one i d definetly think you would too!!

Newbie holy poopers im freakin out cruise wise lolol. Were looking at either the Norwegian Gem or Jewel dec 31 or jan 1st 7 nights Bahamas! Ooooooooo love love hiihii.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have a stupid blackberry piece of CRAP. which actually at this very minute COMPLETELY died on me.

im going to have to go to my guy tmaro and get a new phone

i think i may do the android. the iphone they wanna charge me a buttload and its ridculous.

my sister has it and she loves it.

well see!!!

ughh. im guna have to call at&t to see if they can do something for me for intl texts i feel lost w o my jess :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

NewbieLisette said:


> Aww keepthefaith that sucks for you guys!!! How you feeling girl?
> 
> yea def!
> 
> i am feeling pretty good thank you, ms really didnt hit me much yet i get like spurts.
> 
> i am 6 weeks tmaro ( im pretty sure) and i have my first u/s for this thrusday at 9:45
> 
> i am SOOOOOOOOOOO anxious i cant wait to see my little beaner!
> 
> how are you girls doing where are you in your cycles??? anyone feeling positive this month?


----------



## babydust818

I FELT positive but i was wrong. Yes Jessy Mesina helped me a lot. I hope she's right! Otherwise she says I'd have to wait till March. :(

I have a blackberry too. Bb torch. It can sometimes be a pain. I also have at&t.

Ugh i hate cramping. My boob hurts too. I hate AF! Atleast i get to use my CBFM i purchased almost a month ago! Hopefully it will help.


----------



## jessy1101

We re gonna get our damn BFPs damnit lolol. It s gonna work out.


----------



## jessy1101

Now to cheer everybody up and bring on some good LOLZ for monday morning tomorrow s topic of the day is the male organ. Dun dun dunnnnnnn. More specific Circumcised VS non-circumcised. Preference?? Have u seen both up close and personnal??? Deets plz!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Can't wait to get my reading from Mesina, I totally hope and pray she tells me this is my month too! I feel so good about it cuz the EDD would be right at H and my precious God daughters bday...just feels sooo right!!! Gotta stay positive girls!!!:thumbup:

Jess I know this cruise thing is ssooooo exciting!!! Send me a link to your deal! I wanna see deets girl!!! Oh also double check against travelocity and then if you want my travel agents # cuz that's what I did and she saved me on both my flight and cruise from the best deal online!!! The world of cruising is all about extra's and upgrades!!! Are you looking at a balcony room? To me it's worth the little bit extra esspeically for 7nights! Gonna be an awesome trip girl :cloud9:

Keepthefaith sorry to hear about the darn blackberry failing u! Mine has a pretty jacked up trackball at the moment and I'm stuck in my contract for atleast 6months months!!! GGRRRRR - Glad the ms hasn't gotten you bad sweetie and you're having your first u/s soo soon! AWESOME! :thumbup:

I got my first period after the mc last week and am happy to be on to my new fresh BFP cycle hopefully! I actually have the week off work and will be seeing my old gyno for a consultation and hopefully a refferal as I wasn't feeling very well taken care of by my current gyno! Funny enough my appointment is Thursday at 9:30am so it must be a good sign! Can't wait for your update :flower:

Babydust I know this AF crap just sucks right now but just remember its the last one for a nice long while!!! Are you getting your drink on girl? Sushi time maybe? Try to make the best of the next few days and focus on your precious LO in your belly reallly soon!:hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Lisette - oh girl I'm definitely gonna get some sort of drink on lol. My period right now is weird. Its dark but not flowing heavy at all. Not like my normal AF yet. We will see what tmrw brings. I'm just ready to get it out of the way! I can't wait for your reading either!! When will you get it at the latest? Tmrw? The weirdest thing is i lost my baby August 1st and if i do get pregnant this month, he will be due right around then. Sooo weird! I'm so ready to be able to have a little one. 

Jessy - yes I've saw an uncircumsized pecker before lol. Oddly enough it was my bff's boyfriends lmao. It was a long time ago and we were all drunk and apparently i saw it. Yikes! I must say... Circumsized is what my little boy is gonna get done to him when he's born. I feel so bad for any guy who wasn't.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Af showed with a vengeance this morning :-( and the cramping - oh my god! Counting today as cd1 do you think? Taken my ds to nursery and goin back to bed coz on night shift tonight (with 2 very quiet, boring girls so will be a looooong night!) Dont get any phone signal down there either so won't be able to get my bnb fix!!

As for todgers - ive seen a lot of both (im not easy, just the nature of my work!!!!!) and I have one question - on a circumcised one - what moves when you're...erm...you 
know?!?

Babyd - is this your first af since mc? Mine is a bit dif as well, lot more cramping than usual. Hang in there, like lisette says this will be the last one we have!!

Xxx


----------



## lauren10

big hugs for moo and babyd...xxx 

hopefully we'll hear from Mesina today - or maybe tomorrow? she did say that she doesn't work saturdays, but she said it was a 2-3 day wait...so we'll see! 

penises: well. my college boyfriend of 3 years and my husband are uncircumsized! so i have lots and lots of experience around them. haha It's not a big deal at all! Although my husband says if we have a boy, he wants him to be circumsized...so, maybe that means he doesn't like it? dunno.

My college bf was from the US...and it's way more rare to spot a covered wagon in the States than it is in Europe and Canada. But doctors don't recommend it anymore...so I think now it's more customary based on where you live (and it's also a Jewish custom)


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow I have missed a lot! OK, AF is due today :( but that could be messed up from the meds. 

Jessy- I always have an 11 day LP, so since today is 12dpo, she is definately due today... boo:(

I had a little more spotting last night, so we'll see if she shows today or waits until Wednesday/Thursday when I go off of my progesterone. I am going to test Wednesday morning (14dpo) as one last ditch effort.

On the pecker topic- I have only seen circumcized! It is rare to find one uncut in the U.S.! After I had my son, I don't even remember them asking me (which I am sure I did, but don't remember) He got the snip when he was 2 days old (funnily I don't remember what his looked like before either LOL).

I probably won't be on as much for a few days. I was kind of bumming about all my BFNs and I think I need a little time to recoup for another TTC month. So I am going to give myself a couple days away from the TTC madness! I still love you gals!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie enjoy your R&R!!!! :)


----------



## jkb11

hi ladies! i just needed a lil break from thinking about the baby making as well. of course it still croossed my mind a 100 x's a day.lol. wondering also if there were any new bfp posted. but i'm back:winkwink: so on to the topic...
I personally have to have a clipped one. I have seen many of both of them due to my job. I actually help do them and care for the babys after its done. SAD to watch does look painful but worth the benefits. ( less chance of infections)


----------



## jessy1101

Newbie make sure to keep us in da loop if u get ur reading today!! OMG the cruises are sickkkkkk we're looking at departure from new york cuz we were actualy thinking to just drive there. It's not that that far and u save soooo much on airfare it's sick! I'm gonna keep checking airfair deal wise but doubt i'll get something good. Look up the cruises on 31 dec and 1st jan depart New York 7 days Bahamas.

Dust i remember my first AF was super normal and light lasted only 3 days! My 2nd AF tho?? I thought i was going to die lololol the crmaping and bleeding and beurkkkk lasted almost 6 damn days grrrrr.

Moo Moo i have no clue what moves on a circumcised weiner. Seriously I have never seen one cut in my whole freakin life!! Well on tv but that doesnt count! It was actualy why i was so curious to get everyone's opinions and that. Is it better??? More sensitive????

Lauren i'm guessing ur reading is just around the corner! Very much looking forward to what she tells u. I'm sure it's gonne be super duper positive goodies tho!!

Ahhhh Twinks that's right ur LP is shorter...ok but if there is nuttin today then that's really good right?? I'm not exactly really positive this shot was the one for me either dunno why....i'm not spotting or pinkish or anything and my lower back is killing me so much i had to take advil. But i dunno i feel like it's just not this one and more hopefull for the next go! I understand how u feel sad and tired about the whole thing. It's why i stopped testing at 10dpo cuz seriously it just burns u out sooo much. Since then i've had a lot easier time in not thinking about it. It's still at the back of my mind but sooo much lesss stressfull. We'll miss u bunches tho if ur not here for the next few days...hoping u can breath a bit easier after taking a brake.

Jbk would it b a deal braker for u?? I mean if ever the guy would of had full on foreskin?? So having it clipped is really that much better sensation wise???? Hmmm....inneresting...LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girls!!!

Jessy I just checked and OMG girl those prices are totally worth it!!! I've been to the exact ports but seriously to get away that cheap who cares!!! I think I may be following your lead come Jan - Feb! First we gotta see if we're KU but even so if we're driving....hhhmmmm lots of happy thoughts this morning :happydance:

Nothing from Mesina yet...I'm holding my breath for it today!!! Lauren when did you request yours again? I sent mine at 5pm on Friday so we should be really close I think!

Twinkie girl I'm sorry to hear how down you are, we're gonna miss you for sure but understand it does take its toll!

BabdyDust and Mrsmoo sending you girls lots of :hugs: to get through the next few days and on to a fresh cycle for ya!

For me this is my O week and I'm home relaxing and reading lots so hopefully the stars will align for me this cycle too....aaahhhhh this TTC stuff takes a lots patience doesn't it :coffee:

As for the topic of the day I have never seen one uncut so I can't really compare!


----------



## jessy1101

Newbie OMG i know right??? I couldnt believe the prices!! I guess the only thing i'm thinking bout is that when we leave it's gonna b cold. It's really toasty inside the boat right?? We're not gonna b freezing inside??? I'd definetly drive down cuz i was looking at airline prices and holy crap it's crazy expensive!!! 

Hmmmmm ok calculation wise if u count 2-3 days and u sent it at 5pm friday we dont count sat cuz she's off. So sunday and either u'll get it later on today or tomorrow morning me thinks. Did she send u a confirmation email saying she got it??

See that we're in the same boat in a different way cuz i've never seen one cut lololol.


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Newbie since u live in Montreal u must speak french too right??? Maybe u dont but...Montreal is just sooo french lololol so i wondered..


----------



## babydust818

Hey girlies. 

Mrsmoo this is my 4th period after miscarriage in august. Its been different since. Today its heavier but still not exactly the same.

Twinkie i understand how you feel. You get so pumped up in the 2ww. Take alot out on your body. We will miss you until then. 

Jessy any new symptoms? Af is due tmrw right?


----------



## babydust818

Omfg just realized what tour altar says Jessy. Im so slow.

Today i finally am getting to use my cbfm. Fxd for bfp.


----------



## babydust818

YYour avatar*

stupid auto correct


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Hey girlies.
> 
> Mrsmoo this is my 4th period after miscarriage in august. Its been different since. Today its heavier but still not exactly the same.
> 
> Twinkie i understand how you feel. You get so pumped up in the 2ww. Take alot out on your body. We will miss you until then.
> 
> Jessy any new symptoms? Af is due tmrw right?

I'd say the only really icky symptom i got going on now is extremely severe goddamnn back pain lol. I had to take advil this morning and it's still freakin painfull grrrrrrr. I've been getting pressures tummy wise but nothing significant enough to be like ooo yup def AF cramps. Checked my cervix and just dryish no pink no nuttin. My boobies r just...weird LOL. Sorta stiff u know what i mean? 'sigh' i've just got this feeling that i will get AF i dunno why...thank god it's due tomorrow!


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol Jessy ofcourse I speak French, need it for working anywhere in Montreal! You too right? What kind of work do you do Jessy? I learned my french with friends and at work actually though cuz I went to English school but I tell me H now we should really send our kids to French school cuz you get such an advantage living here in QC!

lol good question about being cold on the boat since it'll be Winter but honestly girl the boat is like a mini city with a beautiful hotel on it! Half the time you don't even realize you are at Sea! I'm telling ya it's totally worth it!!! :thumbup:

Can't wait for my reading!! She did send me a confirmation and even wrote her normal times were 2-3 days but she would do her best to make the wait as painless as possible so FX it'll come today!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all how are you today!????


----------



## lauren10

Jessy do you speak french? I took spanish in school (living in Boston it made sense) but now I wish I knew some french...and I just can't get the accent...my mouth doesn't move that way!! haha

I sent my Mesina question in Friday morning, maybe 10 or 11ish my time, and she responded a little after noon time that it would be 3 days. So i'm hoping for today! 

All penises are weird looking imo! 

Where are you looking to cruise to Jessy?


----------



## jessy1101

Of course i speak french dude i work for the federal gouvernment Translation bureau lolololol. If i didnt speak french i'd be in deep doodoo. My parents sent me to french schooling my whole life cuz it's more complicated then english u know? All the verbs and masculin and féminin and etc etc blows my lil mind.

I want to do the same with my kids learn them english off the bat and then french schooling.

Ya i kinda figured it had to be kinda a lil hot potato inside the boat cuz if not brrrrrrr. And the Norwedgian Gem inside looks freakin crazyyyyyyyy.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Jessy do you speak french? I took spanish in school (living in Boston it made sense) but now I wish I knew some french...and I just can't get the accent...my mouth doesn't move that way!! haha
> 
> I sent my Mesina question in Friday morning, maybe 10 or 11ish my time, and she responded a little after noon time that it would be 3 days. So i'm hoping for today!
> 
> All penises are weird looking imo!
> 
> Where are you looking to cruise to Jessy?

Haaahaaaa yes all penises ARE weird looking!! I mean it just hangs there...and swells...and just weirdness damnit. And seriously ok massaging their balls really feel that good? How kookie is that right???

I really really want to leave from New York cuz we can easily drive there and save tons on stoopid airfare. Bahamas is looking very yumm to me LOLOL. Plus it would be soo nice to just get away for a week and have fun no worries u know?


----------



## lauren10

That will be awesome! DH and I are hopefully going away in March...I'm not sure where yet though...maybe NYC and Washington DC, since he's never been! I might kick myself for not going somewhere warmer though!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> That will be awesome! DH and I are hopefully going away in March...I'm not sure where yet though...maybe NYC and Washington DC, since he's never been! I might kick myself for not going somewhere warmer though!

Brrrrrr u really wanna freeze ur tushy off???????????:nope:


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> That will be awesome! DH and I are hopefully going away in March...I'm not sure where yet though...maybe NYC and Washington DC, since he's never been! I might kick myself for not going somewhere warmer though!
> 
> Brrrrrr u really wanna freeze ur tushy off???????????:nope:Click to expand...

ha, no. but he doesn't want to do a lay on the beach kind of thing. I wanted to go to Orlando but it wouldn't be as fun if I can't go on roller coasters! It will be fun seeing him experience NYC and DC....he'll love it, and I'll have fun playing tour guide!

I've been on a cruise to the Bahamas out of Boston...it was super fun! My FAVE cruise was to Bermuda...I absolutely love that place. 

Has anyone gone to Costa Rica before? That's my DREAM spot, but I need 2 weeks for that so I can see everything...so saving up!


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo Lauren Costa Rica is exactly where we gonna go too! And yes u do need 2 weeks cuz there is tonssss to see!

I checked Boston first and nuttin leaving from when i want so New York is looking pretty good so far! I was extremely shocked tho price wise honestly..


----------



## babydust818

I was born and raised in NY for 18 yrs! I didn't grow up in the city though. I'm from Central, NY. 

How old is everyone?
And what's your name?


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> Of course i speak french dude i work for the federal gouvernment Translation bureau lolololol. If i didnt speak french i'd be in deep doodoo. My parents sent me to french schooling my whole life cuz it's more complicated then english u know? All the verbs and masculin and féminin and etc etc blows my lil mind.
> 
> I want to do the same with my kids learn them english off the bat and then french schooling.
> 
> Ya i kinda figured it had to be kinda a lil hot potato inside the boat cuz if not brrrrrrr. And the Norwedgian Gem inside looks freakin crazyyyyyyyy.


I gotta check out the GEM inside..must be killer cuz the Sky is their lowest line I think and it was pretty cool! Food is AMAZING too!!! You know what else is a great plus for us leaving out of NY? You can do a day or 2 if you want in NY but also the outlet shopping on the way....EHEM baby stuff that's wayyyy cheaper in the US!!!!!! Hey Jessy you looking at inside or balcony rooms?

Freakin cool you work in translation for the government! Awesome job girl :thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

I know right?? See our holidays here are from dec 23 till dec 27 then i work 28 and 29 off the 30th and only come back to work on jan 10th. So i was thinking of taking the jan 1 cruise but go to new york before that to sightsee!! we've already been to NY before but it is just soooo wow!!

Ya i cant complain job wise it does rock. The only sucky part is that it isnt loud enough in the office for my taste lolol. I love talking and being loud and etc and well when u translate stuff u cant do that LOL. Ahhh well could b worse.


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jess I can understand that! Mine is the opposite! All type A stock broker guys each louder than the other! And the assistants sit out in the "pen" the call it adn we've gotten worse mouthed than them to survive! lol

LOVING the NY idea girl! Thanks for guiding me that way :)

Babydust you'll have to give us the 411 for shopping girl! I'm 32 btw and my name is Lisette! How about u?


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I was born and raised in NY for 18 yrs! I didn't grow up in the city though. I'm from Central, NY.
> 
> How old is everyone?
> And what's your name?

Well my name is really Jessica (DUHHH LOL) but everyone calls me either Jessy or just Jess....i dunno Jessica is too severe for my taste LOLOL.

And i just turned 25 on the 1st of nov. My DH turned 26 in oct so we've only got 1 year difference wooooopp! And it's easy to get an idea of my DH's personnality cuz he's just like me! Thankg god cuz who else could put up with my all around crazyness????

Hey i'd love to get to know all u guys more since we do pretty much share everything!

Fav color?
Food?
Movie?
Music?
Activities?
What do u like to do for fun in general?
Homebody vs adventurous?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooh, feel a bit like im applying for a job :haha: but ok here goes:

Real name is Emma, Moo comes from my last name. 29, dh is 31, ds is 2. 
Colour pink
Food pizza/pasta
Movie chick flicks
Music R&B/pop
Work as (dunno if you guys have these but) healthcare assistant (kinda like a nurse but unqualified) on a stroke and neuro unit in a hospital. Also doing nurse training so i will be qualified in a couple of years!!


----------



## babydust818

My name is Rachael. I'm 23 years old. My fiance is 24. We're 9 months apart$ when he was born i was being made just for him ;) we've been together since we both were 15! He's my little pookie! My fav color is pink. Favorite food is italian! Few fav movies are The Hangover, Step Brothers! Some shows i like are 2 Broke Girls, 2 and a half men, x-factor- jersey shore. I like all kinds of music. My favorite band is 3 Doors Down. I love shopping and going to the movies. I'd love to travel the world. As for my job. I have the worst job in the world. I clean hotel rooms at a casino. I've found everything you could imagine. Even people dead.


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL yup ur right Emma it's like applying for a job but it's the easiest way to pack in tons of questions in 1 post lololol. If not it would take agessssss.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> My name is Rachael. I'm 23 years old. My fiance is 24. We're 9 months apart$ when he was born i was being made just for him ;) we've been together since we both were 15! He's my little pookie! My fav color is pink. Favorite food is italian! Few fav movies are The Hangover, Step Brothers! Some shows i like are 2 Broke Girls, 2 and a half men, x-factor- jersey shore. I like all kinds of music. My favorite band is 3 Doors Down. I love shopping and going to the movies. I'd love to travel the world.

WOW Rach u and I are in the exact same boat cuz i was 16 when i started dating DH! Ahhhhh young love lolol.

Ditto to traveling the world..especialy New Zealand!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol feel like a job application too but here goes:

Fav color? Purple
Food? Sushi at the moment
Movie? Old School Dirthy Dancing & Hitch
Music? RnB and Latin
Activities? Cooking and Travel
What do u like to do for fun in general? Reality TV is my weakness! LOL
Homebody vs adventurous? Hhmmmm depends on the weather!

Jessy did you find any QC resident deals in your reseacrh yet? I think i saw a few! Gotta check it out better! Poor H is gonna like one day off and this is what happens! tihihi


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> lol feel like a job application too but here goes:
> 
> Fav color? Purple
> Food? Sushi at the moment
> Movie? Old School Dirthy Dancing & Hitch
> Music? RnB and Latin
> Activities? Cooking and Travel
> What do u like to do for fun in general? Reality TV is my weakness! LOL
> Homebody vs adventurous? Hhmmmm depends on the weather!
> 
> Jessy did you find any QC resident deals in your reseacrh yet? I think i saw a few! Gotta check it out better! Poor H is gonna like one day off and this is what happens! tihihi

Oooo i didnt notice a difference with the resident deals. Is it better then the general price they r offering?? I'm actualy looking at all the 360 pics on the ship teeehee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> I was born and raised in NY for 18 yrs! I didn't grow up in the city though. I'm from Central, NY.
> 
> How old is everyone?
> And what's your name?
> 
> Well my name is really Jessica (DUHHH LOL) but everyone calls me either Jessy or just Jess....i dunno Jessica is too severe for my taste LOLOL.
> 
> And i just turned 25 on the 1st of nov. My DH turned 26 in oct so we've only got 1 year difference wooooopp! And it's easy to get an idea of my DH's personnality cuz he's just like me! Thankg god cuz who else could put up with my all around crazyness????
> 
> Hey i'd love to get to know all u guys more since we do pretty much share everything!
> 
> Fav color?
> Food?
> Movie?
> Music?
> Activities?
> What do u like to do for fun in general?
> Homebody vs adventurous?Click to expand...

OK, I can't leave completely!

My real name is Stacie (Twinkie is a nickname that my uncle called me and my twin sister)
I am 28 (almost 29- in December!)
DH is 31
DS is 8
My favorite color is purple (I am wearing it today actually!)
My favorite food is anything Mexican!
I don't really have a favorite movie, but TV shows I love Law & Order SVU, Criminal Minds, Grey's Anatomy, Private Practice, and Blue Bloods (OK I watch waaaay too much TV)
I love country music
My hobbies are cake decorating, bow making, and bowling
I am a major homebody! My life pretty much revolves around DS and his activities!


----------



## jessy1101

Awwwwww Twinks u just cant abandon us for realz huh? That's a goddamnn good thing for me! LOL miss ya bunches sweety.


----------



## Twinkie210

Also I just went to the bathroom and my spotting is getting heavier, so I think 12dpo is going to turn into CD1 :(


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Also I just went to the bathroom and my spotting is getting heavier, so I think 12dpo is going to turn into CD1 :(

The only good thing about that is that if AF has to come better it b now then drag on endlessly huh?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy r u on vacationstogo site? I'll find how to browse and let you know! We're gonna find the best stuff together :happydance: 

Gotta check out the pics too!!! Happy days ahead :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

im lisa, 26 birthday feb 5

Fav color? pink
Food? italian
Movie? hm this is hard. lol too many i love comedy, action, suspense-
Music?honestly love all kinds, i love taylor swift, adele michelle branch tho!
Activities? traveling!
What do u like to do for fun in general? hang with friends and family
Homebody vs adventurous? i am a homebody i love to relax lol


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Jessy r u on vacationstogo site? I'll find how to browse and let you know! We're gonna find the best stuff together :happydance:
> 
> Gotta check out the pics too!!! Happy days ahead :happydance:

Uh ohhh did i maybe spark ur interest there girly?? LOLOL i swear and cant believe how amazing cruising looks! Like i was saying we've always done the all inclusive and dont get me wrong it's great. Beut we both love to move and after sitting on a beach for 5 days doing nuttin u get a teeny bit bored u know?

We also went to europe for 3 days (Paris and Amsterdam) and loved being able to just go everywhere and always be go go go! That's why i'm confident we're going to love this. Plus the decorations and everything else looks like a huge 5 star resort to me hiihiii


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> im lisa, 26 birthday feb 5
> 
> Fav color? pink
> Food? italian
> Movie? hm this is hard. lol too many i love comedy, action, suspense-
> Music?honestly love all kinds, i love taylor swift, adele michelle branch tho!
> Activities? traveling!
> What do u like to do for fun in general? hang with friends and family
> Homebody vs adventurous? i am a homebody i love to relax lol

Ahhhh wuv u bunches Leese lolol


----------



## lauren10

Fun game!! I think I want to see pictures of everyone too please! 

I love the name Emma!
Rachel dead bodies???? omg
Lisette, your job sounds so hard core...like you see in the movies! Buy! Sell! Kill! 

My name is LAUREN!! 

I'm 36 (old as fuck) and my husband is 29 (I'm 6.5 years older. coo-coo-cachoo!) But don't worry, my OB told me I had the reproductive system of a 13 year old??!!! That wasn't awkward or anything.

I work at a hospital in Information Services (computer geek) but I went to school for physical therapy. I also worked as a nurse's aide in the stroke unit of a rehab hospital at one time! 

Fav color? Orange. It's whorish. 
Food? Loaded baked potatoes
Movie? Contact
Music? my roots are hard rock, metal and early 90's grunge rock, but will listen to anything!

Activities? swimming, jogging, yoga, spinning - when I'm motivated. I play video games with my hubby!

What do u like to do for fun in general? just hang out with the family, do stuff outdoors. Get totally trashed with my close friends a couple times a year. 

Homebody vs adventurous? a little of both...I like my quiet family time, but I love going to a sporting event in Boston, or seeing a museum. love travelling. Oh and they have this aerial obstacle course TreeGo close by and I LOVE it


----------



## jessy1101

Wait Wait ur name is Lauren?? For REALZ????????? Wow...so sooo shocked right now LOLOL.

Mehhh as long as ur vadgy isnt wrinkly ur not necessarily old as fuck LOL. And orange is not whorish that's more blood red me thinks. Orange is happy go lucky juice hiiihiiiii


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Also I just went to the bathroom and my spotting is getting heavier, so I think 12dpo is going to turn into CD1 :(
> 
> The only good thing about that is that if AF has to come better it b now then drag on endlessly huh?Click to expand...

Yeah, but I just feel like my body gives up too early. I could have had an egg floating around trying to implant today and my stupid body decides AF is better! Ugh!


----------



## jessy1101

It's not ur body it's ur uterus...and i've we've already covered a billion times r uteruses are nasty asss biatches that we hate but wouldnt trade for a peen...well i'm not quite into the trading state of mind..yet...hmmmmm......


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Wait Wait ur name is Lauren?? For REALZ????????? Wow...so sooo shocked right now LOLOL.
> 
> Mehhh as long as ur vadgy isnt wrinkly ur not necessarily old as fuck LOL. And orange is not whorish that's more blood red me thinks. Orange is happy go lucky juice hiiihiiiii

haha...surprise! 

Orange is whorish - is from The Office. hehe...i do love orange though. 

Oh God, my vag is pretty hacked. It was cut up and stretched out, and will never be the same!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Fun game!! I think I want to see pictures of everyone too please!

I agree! I want to see pics!

Here is my FB page... so you can see my pic.
https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000913503765


----------



## jessy1101

You guys have already seen my pic lolol.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Fun game!! I think I want to see pictures of everyone too please!
> 
> I agree! I want to see pics!
> 
> Here is my FB page... so you can see my pic.
> https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000913503765Click to expand...

Ooooo Twinkie can i add u at the same time on my FB??


----------



## Twinkie210

Stupid facebook security... that link won't work. How do you upload pictures?


----------



## Twinkie210

Yes! I am on FB all the time!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Lauren you're making me laugh girl! I thought I was the oldest so thank you! But I win cuz H is 10yrs older than me :blush:

My job is SSSSOOOOO like that I couldn't even begin to tell ya! We have one crazy trader who does options which is tons of $$$ each trade! To the point that we have him his own phone# to call in so he ALWAYS gets picked up!!! :wacko:

Twinkie hunny :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think im the only one on earth who doesnt have facebook...lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i think im the only one on earth who doesnt have facebook...lol

Yuppppp we've discussed this Leese it's just not normal LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Yes! I am on FB all the time!

What's ur email adresse or name to find u i cant access ur page with the link whaaaa :cry::cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Wait Wait ur name is Lauren?? For REALZ????????? Wow...so sooo shocked right now LOLOL.
> 
> Mehhh as long as ur vadgy isnt wrinkly ur not necessarily old as fuck LOL. And orange is not whorish that's more blood red me thinks. Orange is happy go lucky juice hiiihiiiii
> 
> haha...surprise!
> 
> Orange is whorish - is from The Office. hehe...i do love orange though.
> 
> Oh God, my vag is pretty hacked. It was cut up and stretched out, and will never be the same!Click to expand...

Hahaha- mine was cut up and stretched out too... Ah the joys of motherhood! (I hope that is what you are talking about and you aren't just into some freaky stuff!)


----------



## jessy1101

Wow ur right Twinks if Lauren is talking bout something else..then that's ever too freaky deaky for me...damnnn...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Yes! I am on FB all the time!
> 
> What's ur email adresse or name to find u i cant access ur page with the link whaaaa :cry::cry:Click to expand...

yeah I know stupid FB... [email protected] is my e-mail


----------



## babydust818

My taste for music is whack. I listen to a lot and like a lot. I can quote lil wayne in all his rap songs but yet i love the rolling stones lmao. I've saw the rolling stones, ac/dc, tim mcgrw, kenny chesney, martina mcbride, 3 doors down, saving abel, foghat, blake shelton and much much more in concert. I love 90's too Lauren. Walkin on walkin on broken glass. I saw the sign and it opened up my eyes i saw rthe sign. LOL. I love adele! She is amazing7 her song someone like you is the best song of 2011! 

I had a pic of me as my avatar a week ago. Don't know if anyone remembers lol.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, u guys kill me, bt no time to comment, gotta go do ly sucky nightshift. Back in the am to find out testing news!!! Oh, but im hours ahead of you guys :-( Guess ill have to wait a bit longer xx


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I just changed my avatar to a pic of me... now you all know what I look like! Well except this pic is from August (a couple weeks after my MC) I am like 15 lbs lighter and my hair is short now LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey you're pretty Twinkie!!!!! How did you upload your pic? I totally can't remember how I did mine now! I was due for a change as well!


----------



## lauren10

NewbieLisette said:


> LOL Lauren you're making me laugh girl! I thought I was the oldest so thank you! But I win cuz H is 10yrs older than me :blush:
> 
> My job is SSSSOOOOO like that I couldn't even begin to tell ya! We have one crazy trader who does options which is tons of $$$ each trade! To the point that we have him his own phone# to call in so he ALWAYS gets picked up!!! :wacko:
> 
> Twinkie hunny :hugs::hugs::hugs:

That's crazy! I want my own line to trade stocks! Like a bat phone...


----------



## babydust818

This is what i look like. LOL I'm a chunk.


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey you're pretty Twinkie!!!!! How did you upload your pic? I totally can't remember how I did mine now! I was due for a change as well!

Thanks! That just happens to be a pretty good pic (I don't typically photograph well LOL)

Click on User CP and on the left hand side there is an "edit avatar" option. At the bottom of that page there is a place to upload a pic.


----------



## lauren10

Pretty girls!!! 

Here's one of me and DH in Florida!

OMG...when I was just looking for a pic of us on my computer, I found these joke "photo shoot" pictures that I did when I was really pregnant - my sister in law was the photographer, and we were both crying we were laughing so hard. Can I show you? I think they're funny and I hope you don't think I'm too weird.
 



Attached Files:







us.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Pretty girls!!!
> 
> Here's one of me and DH in Florida!
> 
> OMG...when I was just looking for a pic of us on my computer, I found these joke "photo shoot" pictures that I did when I was really pregnant - my sister in law was the photographer, and we were both crying we were laughing so hard. Can I show you? I think they're funny and I hope you don't think I'm too weird.

Awww, now we know why your baby girl is so dang cute! Really good genes!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty girls!!!
> 
> Here's one of me and DH in Florida!
> 
> OMG...when I was just looking for a pic of us on my computer, I found these joke "photo shoot" pictures that I did when I was really pregnant - my sister in law was the photographer, and we were both crying we were laughing so hard. Can I show you? I think they're funny and I hope you don't think I'm too weird.
> 
> Awww, now we know why your baby girl is so dang cute! Really good genes!Click to expand...

aw thank you!! :)


----------



## themarshas

Hi all! Wow this thread moves quick. You're all gorgeous. I added some photos of me and me and my dh. I think you should be able to see them
 



Attached Files:







23458_570557411561_35003803_33644597_169514_n.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7









185753_604362301291_35003803_34648722_5018764_n.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust818

This pic is of my life. My fiance and dog!


----------



## lauren10

Pretty!!!

themarshas did you get married in VT? it looks like the perfect day!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh wow you girls are all HOT STUFF!!!! Thanks for the step by step Twinkie gonna go try to change mine now!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow... everyone is so pretty! We are definately destined to have some cute babies! LOL


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- yes we got married in "the middle of nowhere", VT at a non-denominational antique church and had our reception a few miles down the road at a Bed & Breakfast inside their converted barn. haha It was very off the beaten path but so worth it. It was gorgeous that day but after the ceremony we got our good luck rain- it rained for 5 minutes (during our drive from the church to the reception), couldn't have had better timing really.


----------



## lauren10

themarshas said:


> Lauren- yes we got married in "the middle of nowhere", VT at a non-denominational antique church and had our reception a few miles down the road at a Bed & Breakfast inside their converted barn. haha It was very off the beaten path but so worth it. It was gorgeous that day but after the ceremony we got our good luck rain- it rained for 5 minutes (during our drive from the church to the reception), couldn't have had better timing really.

My grandmother lives in Northfield, so I'm up there about once a year. So pretty!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinks definately some adorable LO's on the way!!!

Lauren I would love to see ur pics girl!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh ur all super pretty!! Oooo i've got wedding pics too from last year i can post on here! Back when i had blond hair which i miss too much but....it kills my hair LOL.


----------



## themarshas

Nice! Northfield is so pretty. A friend and I just hiked part of the trails through warren and waitsfield (next towns over) and it was gorgeous this time of year. I hope she didn't get too effected by the flooding! That area was hit pretty hard


----------



## babydust818

Everyone is beautiful!!!! 

Jessy where is yours pics missy?????


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Everyone is beautiful!!!!
> 
> Jessy where is yours pics missy?????

Hey i just posted them LOL


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> Ahhh ur all super pretty!! Oooo i've got wedding pics too from last year i can post on here! Back when i had blond hair which i miss too much but....it kills my hair LOL.
> 
> View attachment 292709
> 
> 
> View attachment 292714
> 
> 
> View attachment 292715

So pretty. And makes me want to go on vacation.


----------



## lauren10

themarshas said:


> Nice! Northfield is so pretty. A friend and I just hiked part of the trails through warren and waitsfield (next towns over) and it was gorgeous this time of year. I hope she didn't get too effected by the flooding! That area was hit pretty hard

Well she's on a mountain...so she was ok...but probably couldn't go anywhere! 

LOVE the wedding pics Jessy!!! I love your hair blonde. I want blonde hair but I can't pull it off...I'm too Italian and I look like a drag queen.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh ur all super pretty!! Oooo i've got wedding pics too from last year i can post on here! Back when i had blond hair which i miss too much but....it kills my hair LOL.
> 
> View attachment 292709
> 
> 
> View attachment 292714
> 
> 
> View attachment 292715
> 
> 
> So pretty. And makes me want to go on vacation.Click to expand...

Teeeheeee i admit it is pretty sweet going on vacation!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Nice! Northfield is so pretty. A friend and I just hiked part of the trails through warren and waitsfield (next towns over) and it was gorgeous this time of year. I hope she didn't get too effected by the flooding! That area was hit pretty hard
> 
> Well she's on a mountain...so she was ok...but probably couldn't go anywhere!
> 
> LOVE the wedding pics Jessy!!! I love your hair blonde. I want blonde hair but I can't pull it off...I'm too Italian and I look like a drag queen.Click to expand...

LOL i'm sure u wouldnt look like a drag at all. Silly Lauren tricks r for kids! I use to put purple streaks in the blond it was soooo nice. But like i said it just kills my hair since i'm a brunette 'sigh'.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Soo pretty you guys!!!:flower:

Jess where did you get married? My God we are sooo much alike it's scary!!!

I need a step by step to add pics in here please!!!:shrug:


----------



## babydust818

You girls got some hunks for husbands too LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Pffff as if i would marry somebody U-G-L-Y LOLOLOLOLOOLOL


----------



## lauren10

oh shoot...it's saying the files are invalid...I'll have to make them smaller at home later. Stay tuned!


Hope we all get Mesina readings really soon!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Soo pretty you guys!!!:flower:
> 
> Jess where did you get married? My God we are sooo much alike it's scary!!!
> 
> I need a step by step to add pics in here please!!!:shrug:

OMG at the most amazing resort in Riviera Maya Mexico Grand Sunset Princess https://www.grandsunsetprincess.com/ I very strongly recommend people going there cuz just...seriously no words!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I figured it out :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, how do you attach a picture to you comment? Do you have to have them on a photo sharing website? It always askes me for a URL...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Twinks, it was just the darn paperclip :dohh:

Jessy it looks gorgeous! Mine was at the Royal Hideaway in Santa Clara Cuba, it used to be adults only when I was there & it was also breathless and stunning!!! May 6,2010 btw...u?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, how do you attach a picture to you comment? Do you have to have them on a photo sharing website? It always askes me for a URL...

Click upload from ur computer


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Thanks Twinks, it was just the darn paperclip :dohh:
> 
> Jessy it looks gorgeous! Mine was at the Royal Hideaway in Santa Clara Cuba, it used to be adults only when I was there & it was also breathless and stunning!!! May 6,2010 btw...u?

Ooooo i've heard of it too!!

November 29th 2010 so it's coming up to our 1 year anniversary teeheeeee! I think i'll just wait and celebrate on our cruise ohhh yesss :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Newbie u did the ocean pic?? I wasnt game enough to get my dress wet lololol i worn it all damn night. Some people we're like hey dont u wanna maybe change into something more party dress and etc? I was like hey i'm only getting to wear this once in my life so u bet i'm gonna milk it baby!


----------



## themarshas

Yup, it's official! Your pics make me want to go on vacation! Although, I always want to go on vacation.... And it's only been 6 months since we travelled. We are slightly addicted. I think we're going to Tennessee and Florida and Virginia this winter, so no big trips and only Florida will be really warm. Blah. Although it is better than last year where I went to Minnesota then we worked alllll the time so we could afford Itlay for 13 days. So worth it in the end but being stuck in VT all winter is no fun-- except the snow sports.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Yup, it's official! Your pics make me want to go on vacation! Although, I always want to go on vacation.... And it's only been 6 months since we travelled. We are slightly addicted. I think we're going to Tennessee and Florida and Virginia this winter, so no big trips and only Florida will be really warm. Blah. Although it is better than last year where I went to Minnesota then we worked alllll the time so we could afford Itlay for 13 days. So worth it in the end but being stuck in VT all winter is no fun-- except the snow sports.

Ooooo where did u go in Italy?? We wanted to visit sooo bad when we were in Paris and would of gotten an unlimited Eurostar train pass but it wouldnt of gave us enough time to sight see everything.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy you wanna know how nuts I am??? Well I wanted to do the trash the dress badly but didn't wanna ruin my pretty dress or waste the time on my special day so I got the photographer to come back 3days later and I put on a $100 dress I got online & we did a private photoshoot!!!!!! Talk about nuts eh!!!!! it was such a blast though!!!!!! Here look....H was ready to kill me :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Looks like we're all travelling addicts hun!!! 

Jessy you're gonna do lots of celebrating on the cruise baby!!!! Balcony room is definately worth it :cloud9:


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Yup, it's official! Your pics make me want to go on vacation! Although, I always want to go on vacation.... And it's only been 6 months since we travelled. We are slightly addicted. I think we're going to Tennessee and Florida and Virginia this winter, so no big trips and only Florida will be really warm. Blah. Although it is better than last year where I went to Minnesota then we worked alllll the time so we could afford Itlay for 13 days. So worth it in the end but being stuck in VT all winter is no fun-- except the snow sports.
> 
> Ooooo where did u go in Italy?? We wanted to visit sooo bad when we were in Paris and would of gotten an unlimited Eurostar train pass but it wouldnt of gave us enough time to sight see everything.Click to expand...

We flew into Rome and stayed there a few days, then travelled to Florence and stayed a few days, then travelled to Positano on the Amalfi Coast and stayed there 4 days before returning to Rome to finish up our trip and fly home. It was incredible and I can't wait to go back, but I think Greece is next
 



Attached Files:







246607_635706731801_35003803_34834590_2818092_n.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 6









246999_635770169671_35003803_34836253_5403070_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3









248788_635753997081_35003803_34835568_4510144_n.jpg
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 6









250632_635706118031_35003803_34834567_6519586_n.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 6









250293_635754051971_35003803_34835571_1379178_n.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Yup, it's official! Your pics make me want to go on vacation! Although, I always want to go on vacation.... And it's only been 6 months since we travelled. We are slightly addicted. I think we're going to Tennessee and Florida and Virginia this winter, so no big trips and only Florida will be really warm. Blah. Although it is better than last year where I went to Minnesota then we worked alllll the time so we could afford Itlay for 13 days. So worth it in the end but being stuck in VT all winter is no fun-- except the snow sports.
> 
> Ooooo where did u go in Italy?? We wanted to visit sooo bad when we were in Paris and would of gotten an unlimited Eurostar train pass but it wouldnt of gave us enough time to sight see everything.Click to expand...
> 
> We flew into Rome and stayed there a few days, then travelled to Florence and stayed a few days, then travelled to Positano on the Amalfi Coast and stayed there 4 days before returning to Rome to finish up our trip and fly home. It was incredible and I can't wait to go back, but I think Greece is nextClick to expand...

OMG it is extremely wow!! LOVE LOVE ur pics sweety!


----------



## themarshas

NewbieLisette said:


> Jessy you wanna know how nuts I am??? Well I wanted to do the trash the dress badly but didn't wanna ruin my pretty dress or waste the time on my special day so I got the photographer to come back 3days later and I put on a $100 dress I got online & we did a private photoshoot!!!!!! Talk about nuts eh!!!!! it was such a blast though!!!!!! Here look....H was ready to kill me :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> View attachment 292742

That is awesome! And such a great idea!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Looks like we're all travelling addicts hun!!!
> 
> Jessy you're gonna do lots of celebrating on the cruise baby!!!! Balcony room is definately worth it :cloud9:

Ya huh bowchica wow wow :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Jessy you wanna know how nuts I am??? Well I wanted to do the trash the dress badly but didn't wanna ruin my pretty dress or waste the time on my special day so I got the photographer to come back 3days later and I put on a $100 dress I got online & we did a private photoshoot!!!!!! Talk about nuts eh!!!!! it was such a blast though!!!!!! Here look....H was ready to kill me :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> View attachment 292742

N'uh huh that's not crazy that's genious!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww cute pics everyone!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww you guys all have pics now, all are so pretty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> aww you guys all have pics now, all are so pretty!!!!!!!!!

You're turn keepthefaith :winkwink:


----------



## lauren10

Hi
I went to Venice with my family in 2008...and that's where I met my husband!!! it was fate. HOpefully we'll go back for a honeymoon. :)


----------



## lauren10

I got my reading! It was basically all about my daughter, my unborn son...and another girl that I will have 4 years from now (WOWWOWOW i'll be really old then!!) :)

Re: the miscarriage, she said this: 

I believe that this miscarriage shook you quite hard. While I sense that you tried to heal from it as best as you could, there is a very emotional heartache that surrounds it. I know that Mother Nature does what she does best in rejecting a pregnancy that doesn&#8217;t &#8220;feel right&#8221; &#8211; and equally I know that the Soul of that child likely knew what was best and wait for another chance to come when it was better &#8211; its still not easy to always understand emotionally and I believe you should trust your body more than ever now and know that everything will be just fine. In fact, I have a rather strange thought regarding it all &#8211; one that I am not sure how you will perceive! However &#8211; you have two more children ahead of you &#8211; this child you are carrying now and a third child to come later on. I have this feeling that your third child had come for this brief time in order to bond. For some reason, had you not had that miscarriage &#8211; I am not sure you would have decided later on to have the third child at all. Strange I know, but that is how I am seeing it.

Interesting!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren wow thats awsome sweety!! Did u plan on having 3 kids???


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Lauren wow thats awsome sweety!! Did u plan on having 3 kids???

Um...no! but now I feel like I have to! lol


----------



## jkb11

wow u gals are chatty today! lol. ok to catch up. I made a pic of my sweet family my avatar but it isn't one of my faves because the my good pics are on my other computer. but there ya go:flower:. FAV movie: the pursuit of happiness. 
FAV MUSIC- love country! but I will say i think i am a confused southern belle b/c I LOVE me R&B AND HIP HOP TOO:haha:- like ex: ludicris
FAV COLOR : pink i am a girly girl
i am 28 and a registered nurse in the NICU so I deal with babies out the wazoo (literally haha)
Fav food anything chocolate!
Hobbies photography
and me and hubby are both very adventerous love to travel and even do the wuick weekend trips. but i will say sometimes nothing beats having dinner at home while we watch wheel of fortune. so peaceful and family like


----------



## jkb11

oh and I have to tell you! you all must do the disney cruise! even without kids it is amazing!!!! not a party boat but the shows are unbelievable! worth every penny and there are adult only spots too. Im such a kid though b'c I still get excited when we go to disney world:haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

im guna try right now lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG lauren YEAH what an awesome readimg sweety! How u feeling?! Holy cow that means mine is next!!! GAH hope it's as positive, I can't wait!!!

Jkb adorable family pic girl! Tell me more about the Disney cruise I've heard people love it!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey pretty ladies - i'm missing sooo much! Can't upload pics cause i'm still at work but i'm loving reading about all yor weddings!
We actually honeymooned in riveria maya - Eldorado Royale - beeeyootiful! Did you visit Xel Ha Jessy? xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

ahh idk how to put it on here..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have saved on my comp but how do i put it on here?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Keepthefaith when you go to post - go advanced and then see the paperclip? Then you can browse from your desktop and it will attach the pic to your post!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hmm lets see..lol
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## keepthefaithx

k lol theres me, its a shit picture i took with my phone from my camera but there ya go! lol


----------



## jessy1101

Jbk when we went to Europe 2 years ago my DH took me to eurodisney and i spent the whole time squealing like a lil girl!! DH has to hold me down cuz i was jumping everywhere lolol..soo ya looks like im a kid at hear too!

Moo i adored Xel ha it was incredible!! Loved swimming with fishies and dolphines! BTW the El dorado hotels are just wow u know that right????

Leese ooooooo sexy lil lady hiihii work it girly!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol oh boy!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren do you have a freaking belly already? i do lol


----------



## jessy1101

BTW dearest Lisa i think u should add in ur signature that all things r possible with god AND Jessy keeping me from going crazy those TTC months teeeheeee


----------



## keepthefaithx

nooo u will never make me crazy my love ..lol xo


----------



## jkb11

you girls are gorgeous! 
Lisette disney cruise was awesome there is one resturant that when you go in it has all the movie characters drawn on the walls in black and white and the waiters are wearing all black and white well as you eat you notice that the pictures start to be colored in and the waiters start having more and more color on them starting with just a hankerchef in their pocket and by the end of you meal every thing is colored in and the waiters are wearing all different colors so much fun! We went to nassau so you have the shopping there and we rented jet ski's for the ocean. Then we went to disneys private island there was 2 waterslides out in the ocean that was fun with my son (6 yrs old) and the snorkeling on their island was great along with the fish there is things disney placed in the water to find too. like a mickey statue! the last night on the ship mickey has a battle with captin hook they are on zip lines flying through the air and of course mickey wins and then there is a firework show from the boat while you are out at sea. by far my favorite vacation and I have been lots of places (hawaii-thailand-brazil) It was just so magical


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> nooo u will never make me crazy my love ..lol xo


Noonoo from stopping u going crazy those TTC months silly


----------



## keepthefaithx

O LOL

yea really...very true!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww thanks!!!


----------



## babydust818

Lauren - that reading sounds SO relieving, doesn't it? My friend also received her reading today too! She paid same day as you. Hers was about relationships. Wow you've got a little man in your belly? Let's see if she's right! I REALLY hope my little man comes this month bcz if not she said he won't until March :( she did repeat one thing to you though that she did me. The whole mother nature part but it does go for every miscarried woman!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok PUPO girls I have a question for ya'll...I just noticed I had EWCM....but its kinda weird...first of all too early according to all my other cycles when I O..not showing in my temps really but not FF is saying I'm fertile!!! Did you girls experience this after your mc? This is my first cycle after getting a normal AF that ended last Monday so I'm on CD 11...not to be TMI but its kinda like that brown goo we were all talking about a few weeks ago except its clear....that EWCM right? 

TIA, don't know what I'd do without u girls!!!:hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

how long are your cycles usually???


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh and btw my reading will be tmmr!! She actually emailed me to say she was sorry but she was fighting through a cold today and not working as fast so if it was ok could mine wait!!! I was like " Oh yeaaahhhh NO PROBLEM...don't wanna be rushing the phychic!" lol

Lisa you are gorgeous girl! Just what a pictured a NYC girl to be too! 

JKB sounds totally magical, I'm gonna check and see if any are available for cheap levaing outta NY cuz that from where I can skip the airfair this time around!


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> how long are your cycles usually???

I'm ussually 28days O'ing right around CD18. Kinda weird no? Maybe it's just a one off...gotta watch the TP now! Uuggggg soo much to think of! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww lol thank you, i think your so pretty!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im like 30 mins away from manhattan :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awesome!!! Is living there just like in Sex in the city??? God I'd love to live in NYC!!! Super cool me thinks!


----------



## keepthefaithx

well i dont live in the city, but i have friends there and go there and it really is the best city lol

its very crazy tho like soo crowded!

i like to visit and shop and chill w friends but i wudnt live there!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I get it! Kinda like Montreal x100!!! I visited one but only for a few days and we stayed in Jersy and came into the city during the day!

I added my chart to my siggy now so if you could check it out and tell me what ya think that would be great :flower:


----------



## babydust818

Is it weird that i sit here and keep looking at this pic? It was from when i found out i was pregnant in July. It takes me back to a happy place that quickly turns into sadness. I miss my baby....
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110726-02412.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepthefaithx

If u o cd 18 of a 28day cycle it luteal phase eye b 10 days only thoo


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> If u o cd 18 of a 28day cycle it luteal phase eye b 10 days only thoo


hhmmm good question! I've seen alot of talk about having a short LP and never really knew what that meant but now looking at my previous charting (2cycles only and one which was my BFP) it seems that FF shows my O date to be CD 18 but in reality on my last cycle I think it was CD14 which makes more sense with the BD timing that I got PG ect....in which case maybe I am fertile right now...certainly according to my CM....will have to watch my temps this cycle and see but the moral of the story is get to BD'ing! LOL Thanks for helping me firgure that one out :winkwink: Seriously speaking though since I'm seeing my Dr on Thursday would you girls say I should be talking to him about a short LP maybe???:shrug:


----------



## NewbieLisette

babydust818 said:


> Is it weird that i sit here and keep looking at this pic? It was from when i found out i was pregnant in July. It takes me back to a happy place that quickly turns into sadness. I miss my baby....


Awww sweetie :cry: I know you do...we all miss our babies and nomatter what we try and do that fact remains!!! Remember what Mesina said though, talk to him hunny, he'll be back in your belly soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Well i don't know if my posts aren't posting or if no one cares.

Anyways, I'm bleeding good now from AF. For some reason i have a lot of clots. Its really weird. Not normal for me.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Babydust I'm here girl and I care! I know its extreamely hard to be having AF right now! Is it the first one since the mc?


----------



## babydust818

Thanks lisette. Its so hard to cope with everything :(


----------



## babydust818

Its my 4th. I had m/c in august


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh I'm sorry hun I didn't see it in your siggy! All I can possibly say to give you a little comfort right now is your baby will be back with you soon and if you believe that and are ready for that it will happen sooner than later but nomatter what it WILL happen for you! Right now it's a really sucky time though, i feel ya :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

It does suck! In my heart i believe Mesina. I so badly want my baby. I did everything right this month. It's so weird how my body rejected the sperm basically. I wish i could see exacrly what happens and why it happened. I'm so mentally exhausted. I didn't O until CD 19. My cycles have been 31-33 days. So it's gonna be a long ass time until i can try again. Almost 3 more weeks. If i do get my baby this cycle like Mesina says, i will be thrilled!! Can't wait to see your reading. I'm anxious so i know you've got to be.


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhh Babydust im giving u a mental hug right now sweety. I definetly care i just wasnt online last night. U know i actualy use to do what ur doing right now. Looking at the test and even the 6 week ultrasound i got. But it was doing more bad then good trust me. I had to get rid of everythinh cuz it was too hard.

Im not saying to not think about or anything but u cant heal as long as u hold on to the past. It s hard it s extremely painfull and it s not easy. But i know ur a tuff cookie and i promiss u that once u get ur BFP next cycle (cuz thats what will happen) u have to remember it s going to b the exact SAME baby as the first time just a teeny bit later date then expected.

We re all here for u but i know in my mind that u have the strenght to get threw this and come out happy. Remember u have a vagina not a penis lolol that definetly equals a tuff cookie in my book.

Wuv u bunches!!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette can we leave for our cruises now???? Lololol Mesina did that to me too wrpte to explain the first time if it was ok to get my reading early next day and so sorry and etc. I was like take ur time woman!! This isnt life or death lol. Cant wait to see yours.

Leese dont forget to not plan anything the days i tell u cuz imma b in NYC babyyy!! 

Twinks once again ur absence on here is extremely noticable. Hope ur having a very much deserved rest and see u back in tip top shape hunny!

Lauren once again Mesina pulls threw doesnt she? It s 10$ well spent i think..


----------



## jessy1101

Hey does nobody else get up at 6:30 am??? Poke poke...

Im all by my lonesome.. No no wait cue country music Im soooooo lonesome i could cry doodooodoooo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girlssss how is everyone


----------



## jessy1101

Pffff there is no everyone u and i are the only ones not in bed catching up on zzzzzzzz


----------



## confusedprego

I'm here for now :) I can't go on at work but will check back in later. I was mia for a couple days as I had a huge exam yesterday that went great :) I got my masters and have moved onto working on my phd :) so excited to have that stress out of my life...hoping if there is a baby in me that I didn't hurt it too much. 

I had a temp dip this morning at 5dpo...is that a bad sign? 

I'll try to catch up on all yall chatted about..hope everyone is doing great! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Confused!! Congrats on that huge accomplishement girly! And nice to see somebody else up before 7am lolol

How r u? I dont trust temps sometimes they up and down and etc for no reason grrr


----------



## confusedprego

I'm doing good..I'm pretty optimistic about this cycle...I think we caught the egg but it might just be wishful thinking. My nips have been crazy sensitive for about a day now so I'm hoping its a good sign!


----------



## confusedprego

How are you doing? What cd are you?


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey all, I didn't even stalk the thread last night. I kind of felt yucky so I laid in bed and slept all evening. DS didn't feel good either. We ate chicken noodle soop and grilled cheese for dinner. I realized this morning that I missed a PTA meeting last night.

Jessy- I won't leave you completely, I am going to try to stalk for a few days (if I don't it would take me a couple days just to catch up!)

Babydust- Sorry you are feeling down. I am joining you this month. The spotting picked up again last night, so I expect full on AF today (I'm stopping my meds today too)

Lisette- Definately talk to you Dr. about your LP. Not every Dr. believes that a short LP is a problem, and the good news is you CAN get pregnant with a short LP (we are both proof of that!), but I think it is harder. Keep us updated on what your Dr tells you!



Away from the whole TTC topic this a picture of DS (well it is almost a year old, but I don't have many pics on my work computer)


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 
Ohhhhh I am up before 6am every day...ugh!! I just didn't get a chance to sign on until now...and, I kind of got a promotion yesterday, so that means more work and less forum chatting??? nooo!! 

Confused...congratulations on getting your masters! that's awesome! 

Yes I loved Mesina's reading! if nothing else, it's really comforting. 

Babyd - I know it's hard...sometimes you just have to grieve some more and let it all out. I wish there was a way to make the pain go away. I came to peace with the whole thing when I realized that me and the baby DID have a strong bond, even though it was for a short time...and we will always have that. No one else needs to understand it...it's just a special thing that only me and the baby know about. it happened the way it was meant to, and for a reason, and I was lucky for that soul to even touch my life for a short amount of time, because it was something special! I do think I'm a better person for it somehow. 

I watched this amazing computer animated show recently about the beginning of life...and all the tribulations the poor sperm go though. Every woman's body attacks sperm! it's hostile in there!! Out of billions...only 4-7 sperm make it to the tubes. They are tired and weak, and take a day or two to rest before the egg shows itself. Then it's wake up time, and another race for the egg! If a sperm doesn't make it in in time, it doesn't work. If two sperm make it in at the same time, it doesn't work. And when fertilization DOES happen to occur, the egg has a treacherous journey down the tubes and into the uterus where it must cling on for dear life! 

When you think about it all, it's amazing anyone gets pregnant!! It's such a delicate process...conditions have to be just right...so we just have to keep trying until we get that perfect conception!! 

Sorry for the biology rant...but I found it so fascinating!


----------



## lauren10

twinkie...what a cutie pie in his christmas sweater!!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks everyone. I try not to look at the pic much but i also have a pic of me before i knew i was pregnant. Its so sad but the whole process did make me stronger too Lauren. It makes me happy to know i got pregnant bcz i was beginning to wonder if something was wrong with me! There still possibly could but just to know i did get pregnant it puts my mind at ease. I also have done research on baby making and realized what a MIRACLE it is to conceive. It's such a thorough process. I too believe its insane that as many ppl get pregnant as they do. It seems almost impossible! I swear i should be a baby doctor since I've learned so much already lol. 

Stacie - your son is so cute! He looks like a happy boy. As far as ttc, i guess we will be buddies this next go round. 

Omfg i am watching The Doctors right now and there's these pregnant sluts on there who are pole dancing. With a HUGE belly. One girl even fell. Digusts me. 

Lisette - show us your reading asap!!!

Confusedprego - awesome job!!!good luck to you.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies!!!!

Sorry I'm being a lazy bumm this week and joining in soo late! Tisk tisk! LOL

How's everyone feeling today?

Jessy is it a testing girlfriend? I'm sooo ready to pack my bags NOW!!!!! Can we go this weekend? 

Thanks Twinkie for the LP insight, I think I maybe actually be O'ing earlier than what FF shows....tell me more...what is considered a short LP and what should I ask the Dr to give me to help?

Gotta go get me some coffe in my system and wait for my reading....hopefully SOON!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinks omg he's a super cutie patooty! Love the xmas gear too!

Lauern i know it's sick what sperm has to go threw. And the fact that people get preg is somewhat of a miracle. But do u think the people that can get preg soooo fast and easy have nicer uteruses then we do??? R ares evil?????? Hmmm...

Newbie..yes...let's pack and leave this weekend lololol. OMG i wish it was that easy damnit..


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning girlies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I'm being a lazy bumm this week and joining in soo late! Tisk tisk! LOL
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?
> 
> Jessy is it a testing girlfriend? I'm sooo ready to pack my bags NOW!!!!! Can we go this weekend?
> 
> Thanks Twinkie for the LP insight, I think I maybe actually be O'ing earlier than what FF shows....tell me more...what is considered a short LP and what should I ask the Dr to give me to help?
> 
> Gotta go get me some coffe in my system and wait for my reading....hopefully SOON!!!!!!!!!!!

Obviously I am having trouble tearing myself away from this site... LOL

Different Dr.s consider different lengths short. Some say as long as you have at least 10 days you are fine, others think that less than 12 is a problem. My Dr. just said that he would like to see me have 2 full weeks, but even with the prescription I only got 12 days :(- and I had way more spotting than I used to. I am thinking that my short LP is a symptom of poor ovulation, and the progesterone is just treating the symptom not the actual problem. I keep going back and forth about whether or not to try supplements on my own to "help" ovulation, or just wait it out and hope that I get pregnant again. Since it has only been 3 months since my MC, I don't want to start bugging my Dr. just yet. I might see what the nurse says tomorrow when I call to ask for a new prescription, but I haven't had good luck with her in the past...


----------



## themarshas

I agree, I can't believe that anyone gets pregnant with the odds so against our poor DH's sperm-- which makes me more annoyed with people who get pregnant on "accident". Blah! I watched a documentary not long ago (I think it was called the great sperm race) and it was highly depressing. I tried to post it here but couldn't find a link for it, all I can find is the game version. A game about sperm, really?


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmmm it's kinda hard to say Twinks. Maybe ur hornones are a bit wack cuz of the mc and u have to wait almost 3 to o4 cycles for it to go back to normal?? Or it takes 2 cycles for the Prog to regulate in ur system???


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> I agree, I can't believe that anyone gets pregnant with the odds so against our poor DH's sperm-- which makes me more annoyed with people who get pregnant on "accident". Blah! I watched a documentary not long ago (I think it was called the great sperm race) and it was highly depressing. I tried to post it here but couldn't find a link for it, all I can find is the game version. A game about sperm, really?

LOL nuttin suprises me anymore with what they come out with u know..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinkie210 said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Morning girlies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I'm being a lazy bumm this week and joining in soo late! Tisk tisk! LOL
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?
> 
> Jessy is it a testing girlfriend? I'm sooo ready to pack my bags NOW!!!!! Can we go this weekend?
> 
> Thanks Twinkie for the LP insight, I think I maybe actually be O'ing earlier than what FF shows....tell me more...what is considered a short LP and what should I ask the Dr to give me to help?
> 
> Gotta go get me some coffe in my system and wait for my reading....hopefully SOON!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Obviously I am having trouble tearing myself away from this site... LOL
> 
> Different Dr.s consider different lengths short. Some say as long as you have at least 10 days you are fine, others think that less than 12 is a problem. My Dr. just said that he would like to see me have 2 full weeks, but even with the prescription I only got 12 days :(- and I had way more spotting than I used to. I am thinking that my short LP is a symptom of poor ovulation, and the progesterone is just treating the symptom not the actual problem. I keep going back and forth about whether or not to try supplements on my own to "help" ovulation, or just wait it out and hope that I get pregnant again. Since it has only been 3 months since my MC, I don't want to start bugging my Dr. just yet. I might see what the nurse says tomorrow when I call to ask for a new prescription, but I haven't had good luck with her in the past...Click to expand...

Thanks for the info girl :thumbup: I'll mention it to my Dr on Thursday atleast and see if he considers it something I should be trying with the progesterone or supplements maybe! I hope your cycle starts to regulate too hun, your cutie lil man needs a baby brother or sister ASAP:flower:


----------



## babydust818

Does anyone else watch Twilight? Anyone excited to see the new movie next weekend?


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Does anyone else watch Twilight? Anyone excited to see the new movie next weekend?

I have never seen any of the movies or read the books, everyone keeps telling me I should though!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Does anyone else watch Twilight? Anyone excited to see the new movie next weekend?

Duhhhh!!! I'm been looking online every day to purchase my advance Imax tickets!! The books are sooo muich better then the movie tho. I keep debating where they will cut part 1...


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Morning girlies!!!!
> 
> Sorry I'm being a lazy bumm this week and joining in soo late! Tisk tisk! LOL
> 
> How's everyone feeling today?
> 
> Jessy is it a testing girlfriend? I'm sooo ready to pack my bags NOW!!!!! Can we go this weekend?
> 
> Thanks Twinkie for the LP insight, I think I maybe actually be O'ing earlier than what FF shows....tell me more...what is considered a short LP and what should I ask the Dr to give me to help?
> 
> Gotta go get me some coffe in my system and wait for my reading....hopefully SOON!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Obviously I am having trouble tearing myself away from this site... LOL
> 
> Different Dr.s consider different lengths short. Some say as long as you have at least 10 days you are fine, others think that less than 12 is a problem. My Dr. just said that he would like to see me have 2 full weeks, but even with the prescription I only got 12 days :(- and I had way more spotting than I used to. I am thinking that my short LP is a symptom of poor ovulation, and the progesterone is just treating the symptom not the actual problem. I keep going back and forth about whether or not to try supplements on my own to "help" ovulation, or just wait it out and hope that I get pregnant again. Since it has only been 3 months since my MC, I don't want to start bugging my Dr. just yet. I might see what the nurse says tomorrow when I call to ask for a new prescription, but I haven't had good luck with her in the past...Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info girl :thumbup: I'll mention it to my Dr on Thursday atleast and see if he considers it something I should be trying with the progesterone or supplements maybe! I hope your cycle starts to regulate too hun, your cutie lil man needs a baby brother or sister ASAP:flower:Click to expand...

Good Luck with your Doc! Unfortunately I think my cycle is regulated :( It has been pretty much exactly the same for the past 10 months! Oh well, I will keep at it!


----------



## lauren10

I don't think our uteruses are faulty...I blame the sperm. They have to be TOUGH!!! 

Twinks what would you have to go on to help ovulation? 

I've read the twilight books and seen all the movies so far. I didn't know it was coming out next weekend...exciting!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> I don't think our uteruses are faulty...I blame the sperm. They have to be TOUGH!!!
> 
> Twinks what would you have to go on to help ovulation?
> 
> I've read the twilight books and seen all the movies so far. I didn't know it was coming out next weekend...exciting!

I would like to try Clomid, but I don't think that my Dr. will prescribe that yet (not that I blame him, it has only been 3 months since my MC). I was thinking about soy, but I am still unsure if I want to try it at the risk of messing up my cycles more than they are now. I'll decide after I call my Dr. tomorrow for the prescription.

So what do you all think? Keep doing what I'm doing and hope for a BFP and if not try to get fertility testing in a few months (1 year TTC)

OR

Try Soy now and see if it it helps? 

I just feel like I am wasting my time every month, I can't explain it, but I really feel like something is wrong and that is why I am not getting pregnant. I know I am probably just paranoid, but I am not the kind of person that goes to the Dr. all the time, so for me to think that there is a problem is unusual.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinks does soy really do the trick?? It's just a natural supplement right? Why would it mess up ur cycles?? What is it good for?? Deets!

Dust and Lauren we're u guys team Jacob or team Edward??????


----------



## babydust818

I got no idea which team I'm on LOL. Its so split. I guess Edward since she really does love him in real life.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinks I agree to try the soy or natural supplement first if you can. By the same token I am a strong believer that we should listen to our gut...if you feel something is wrong push for the testing!!! I'll ask my Dr about the soy on Thursday too just to get a second opinion for ya!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Twinks I agree to try the soy or natural supplement first if you can. By the same token I am a strong believer that we should listen to our gut...if you feel something is wrong push for the testing!!! I'll ask my Dr about the soy on Thursday too just to get a second opinion for ya!

Seriously is soy goo or what??? I've heard people taking it but i havent heard exactly what it does....so so lost LOL


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I got no idea which team I'm on LOL. Its so split. I guess Edward since she really does love him in real life.

I was never pro Jacob. He's just so young...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinks does soy really do the trick?? It's just a natural supplement right? Why would it mess up ur cycles?? What is it good for?? Deets!
> 
> Dust and Lauren we're u guys team Jacob or team Edward??????

Some people claim that soy is "nature's clomid". The supplement Soy isoflavones (sp?) if taken at the beginning of your cycle is supposed to kind of force your body to ovulate. It has been awhile since I read the information on it, but I think it increases the estrogen in your body and then when you quit taking it it creates a drop in estrogen that tells your body to start gearing up for ovulation (your body is supposed to do this naturally, but some women's hormones are a little out of wack) My ovulation is kind of hard to pinpoint anyway (I have ovulated as early as CD17 and as late as CD29). 

But I have heard some people say that soy did nothing for them...


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Twinks I agree to try the soy or natural supplement first if you can. By the same token I am a strong believer that we should listen to our gut...if you feel something is wrong push for the testing!!! I'll ask my Dr about the soy on Thursday too just to get a second opinion for ya!

Thanks, someone on here said to try it... maybe Lauren??? It was awhile ago, I will have to go back through the threads LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Twinks does soy really do the trick?? It's just a natural supplement right? Why would it mess up ur cycles?? What is it good for?? Deets!
> 
> Dust and Lauren we're u guys team Jacob or team Edward??????
> 
> Some people claim that soy is "nature's clomid". The supplement Soy isoflavones (sp?) if taken at the beginning of your cycle is supposed to kind of force your body to ovulate. It has been awhile since I read the information on it, but I think it increases the estrogen in your body and then when you quit taking it it creates a drop in estrogen that tells your body to start gearing up for ovulation (your body is supposed to do this naturally, but some women's hormones are a little out of wack) My ovulation is kind of hard to pinpoint anyway (I have ovulated as early as CD17 and as late as CD29).
> 
> But I have heard some people say that soy did nothing for them...Click to expand...

Ok it's not something i should take then? I mean i always ovulate between cd12 at night to cd14 early morning...that's kinda the norm right??


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Twinks does soy really do the trick?? It's just a natural supplement right? Why would it mess up ur cycles?? What is it good for?? Deets!
> 
> Dust and Lauren we're u guys team Jacob or team Edward??????
> 
> Some people claim that soy is "nature's clomid". The supplement Soy isoflavones (sp?) if taken at the beginning of your cycle is supposed to kind of force your body to ovulate. It has been awhile since I read the information on it, but I think it increases the estrogen in your body and then when you quit taking it it creates a drop in estrogen that tells your body to start gearing up for ovulation (your body is supposed to do this naturally, but some women's hormones are a little out of wack) My ovulation is kind of hard to pinpoint anyway (I have ovulated as early as CD17 and as late as CD29).
> 
> But I have heard some people say that soy did nothing for them...Click to expand...
> 
> Ok it's not something i should take then? I mean i always ovulate between cd12 at night to cd14 early morning...that's kinda the norm right??Click to expand...

I would say you are really regular and ovulating is not your problem! Can I borrow your ovaries?? How about just one?? LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Pffff my ovaries arent necessarily my best buds at the moment since the aint catching no spermies damnit.

Actualy u know what? U can have my left ovary! It produces huge amounts of gas for some strange reason! When i did a 6 week preg scan u could actualy seen gas bubbles all over the damn place...yup it's all yours!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Pffff my ovaries arent necessarily my best buds at the moment since the aint catching no spermies damnit.
> 
> Actualy u know what? U can have my left ovary! It produces huge amounts of gas for some strange reason! When i did a 6 week preg scan u could actualy seen gas bubbles all over the damn place...yup it's all yours!!

I'll deal with gas bubbles if it gives me some freakin good eggs, I think all mine are defective...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Do u telltale think that's wat it is twinks


----------



## jessy1101

OMG plz plz tell me somebody watches Dexter on here right?????????


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Do u telltale think that's wat it is twinks

I don't really know that my eggs are defective... I am just crabby that it seems like nothing is working!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> OMG plz plz tell me somebody watches Dexter on here right?????????

I don't get that channel :( I have heard it is good though...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> OMG plz plz tell me somebody watches Dexter on here right?????????
> 
> I don't get that channel :( I have heard it is good though...Click to expand...

It really really is! I dont get that channel either i just watch it online :blush:


----------



## jkb11

hey girls:flower: Hubby is out of town for work again so I had a girl night. rented the movie something barrowed it was really good!gave me a mind break:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> hey girls:flower: Hubby is out of town for work again so I had a girl night. rented the movie something barrowed it was really good!gave me a mind break:haha:

Did u read the book??? It's sooo much more awsome then the movie! Plus there are 2 books one from Rachel's point of view and the other from Darcy's!


----------



## keepthefaithx

what the heck is dexter??


----------



## keepthefaithx

jkb11 said:


> hey girls:flower: Hubby is out of town for work again so I had a girl night. rented the movie something barrowed it was really good!gave me a mind break:haha:

i loved that movie!!!
soo good

kate hudson was pregnant in it too!

xo


----------



## lauren10

I didn't bring up the soy thing, but I do know it increases estrogen! (or it's supposed to)

I've seen a little bit of Dexter and it was good. Saving it for a marathon download someday when I have nothing else to watch. 

Well Twinks, trying the soy for one cycle couldn't hurt. But if you feel like you're wasting time and something more can be done, just give it one more cycle then talk to your doc! My friend had success with Clomid.

Oh and team EDWARD!!! all the way. they're both too young for me in real life...but edwards sexy and like 140 years old anyway.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> what the heck is dexter??

OMG r u serious??? It's about a blood splatter analyst who works for Miami police who also happens to be a serial killer. Ton controle his urges he only kills bad people who deserve to die.

So it's like he's somewhat of a bad guy u loveee to root for! It's seriously an amazing series soo well written! And Michael C. Hall is just too damn yummy.


----------



## babydust818

Has anyone started Christmas shopping? Its SO gorgeous here today! 70 degrees. I wish i had a scratch off that's a $5000 winner so i can go on a shopping spree for Christmas!! I loveeeee shopping.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Has anyone started Christmas shopping? Its SO gorgeous here today! 70 degrees. I wish i had a scratch off that's a $5000 winner so i can go on a shopping spree for Christmas!! I loveeeee shopping.

Soon!! I adore going during midnight madness when all the stores are open until midnite. It is the best atmosphere..


----------



## jkb11

no! i will have to do that!


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> hey girls:flower: Hubby is out of town for work again so I had a girl night. rented the movie something barrowed it was really good!gave me a mind break:haha:
> 
> Did u read the book??? It's sooo much more awsome then the movie! Plus there are 2 books one from Rachel's point of view and the other from Darcy's!Click to expand...


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> I didn't bring up the soy thing, but I do know it increases estrogen! (or it's supposed to)
> 
> I've seen a little bit of Dexter and it was good. Saving it for a marathon download someday when I have nothing else to watch.
> 
> Well Twinks, trying the soy for one cycle couldn't hurt. But if you feel like you're wasting time and something more can be done, just give it one more cycle then talk to your doc! My friend had success with Clomid.
> 
> Oh and team EDWARD!!! all the way. they're both too young for me in real life...but edwards sexy and like 140 years old anyway.

Yeah I went back and looked at the thread and it was Collie that mentioned soy...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone started Christmas shopping? Its SO gorgeous here today! 70 degrees. I wish i had a scratch off that's a $5000 winner so i can go on a shopping spree for Christmas!! I loveeeee shopping.
> 
> Soon!! I adore going during midnight madness when all the stores are open until midnite. It is the best atmosphere..Click to expand...

I haven't started shopping yet, but I will soon! Me and the hubby are going out of town for our anniversary next week and I told him we are going to stop at the outlet malls on the way so I can do some shopping... I am so excited!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and I was listening to Christmas music this morning on my way into work! I LOVE Christmas!


----------



## lauren10

oh I'm not ready for Christmas yet!!! I love it too, but there's a lot to do!! I still have thanksgiving to tend with. My daughter and I are flying to Boston on the busiest travel weekend of the year...Lord help us!


----------



## babydust818

Your daughter is so beautiful and precious Lauren. I love your avatar! Makes me smile everytime you write.

I LOVE black friday shopping. I wish i had a million bucks! I'd go crazy lol. I love christmas music too stacie! Loooveeee christmas time! I've been watching xmas movies all week LOL. I went to stores today to preplan what I'm getting my neices. 

Falalalala lalalala... Tis the season to be jolly !


----------



## themarshas

I'm trying to get in the christmas spirit. I love the baking and decorations and parties. However we've decided not to do presents this year. YAY! I hate shopping for other people (sorry but I do) and if I want something I buy it for myself. Plus, we're all young (most of our siblings are in college, or just out, and my sister has a baby on the way) and we have other bills to pay that are more important. Although, I'm going to by my new niece or nephew something obviously!  It's hard to think about xmas as we were planning on telling everyone our big news then and now we can't, so it's a bit depressing...


----------



## jessy1101

Ok ok what's everyone's fav xmas song???


----------



## themarshas

I have to many favs... Little Drummer Boy, Silent Night, and Walking in a winter wonderland stand out though...


----------



## themarshas

What colors are you all decorating in this year? I'm trying to diversify from the standard multi colored lights...


----------



## jessy1101

All good choices song wise!

Color wise i have no clue how to deviate from the greens red and gold! Very sad i know..


----------



## themarshas

On another note: Today I'm annoyed that the Duggers (from the show: 19 kids and counting) are expecting again. Yes, #20. They should share there baby making secrets with the world!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> On another note: Today I'm annoyed that the Duggers (from the show: 19 kids and counting) are expecting again. Yes, #20. They should share there baby making secrets with the world!

Goddamnnit i know! I was reading about that too i mean come on really???????!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

My favorite all time Christmas song is Johnny Mathis's version of "O Holy Night"... so pretty.

I am a bit of a Disney freak, so many of my Christmas decorations are disney themed! (My Tree Skirt, Stockings, ornaments, even my tree topper which is Tinkerbell! I also have a Mickey Christmas Villiage) Most of my decorations in my living room are red/green, but my Dining room has a Candy theme going on. My Table Cloth is red and my Placemates/Napkins are Blue with Red/White Candy Cane trim (I think). I can't wait to start decorating!


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie210 said:


> My favorite all time Christmas song is Johnny Mathis's version of "O Holy Night"... so pretty.
> 
> I am a bit of a Disney freak, so many of my Christmas decorations are disney themed! (My Tree Skirt, Stockings, ornaments, even my tree topper which is Tinkerbell! I also have a Mickey Christmas Villiage) Most of my decorations in my living room are red/green, but my Dining room has a Candy theme going on. My Table Cloth is red and my Placemates/Napkins are Blue with Red/White Candy Cane trim (I think). I can't wait to start decorating!

Great song choice and I like the candy cane colors... Might have to steal it hahah


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> On another note: Today I'm annoyed that the Duggers (from the show: 19 kids and counting) are expecting again. Yes, #20. They should share there baby making secrets with the world!

OMG! That family fascinates me! But their last one was born really premature, you would think they would stop after that one!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies! 

Twinks you can have my right ovary - it hurts so bad when I ovulate from it..I just did this cycke and I can still feel it. I got preggers off it kast time so it still works! 

I'm team Edward all the way! Love how in love they are :) can't wait for tge bew movie! 

We dont really do xmas gifts as I'm a poor graduate student and we have a mortgage to pay lol. Our families understand, haha. 

Last night I had a glass of wune to celebrate my exam and I was hesitant to have it but honestly I was so wound up that even if i do have a bean in me it was probably thanking me for a way to chill out! But DH keeps reminding me I'm not pregnant and I can do whatever I want in moderation and while I know he's probably right I just can't stop avoiding things after i o. I dunno..maybe DH is just trying to not let me get my hopes up too high...do you ladies avoid sushi and drinking after you o if am I being kinda crazy?


----------



## themarshas

confusedprego said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Twinks you can have my right ovary - it hurts so bad when I ovulate from it..I just did this cycke and I can still feel it. I got preggers off it kast time so it still works!
> 
> I'm team Edward all the way! Love how in love they are :) can't wait for tge bew movie!
> 
> We dont really do xmas gifts as I'm a poor graduate student and we have a mortgage to pay lol. Our families understand, haha.
> 
> Last night I had a glass of wune to celebrate my exam and I was hesitant to have it but honestly I was so wound up that even if i do have a bean in me it was probably thanking me for a way to chill out! But DH keeps reminding me I'm not pregnant and I can do whatever I want in moderation and while I know he's probably right I just can't stop avoiding things after i o. I dunno..maybe DH is just trying to not let me get my hopes up too high...do you ladies avoid sushi and drinking after you o if am I being kinda crazy?

You're not crazy. I've officially gone to decaf and it's just not the same *tear*. I'm no longer drinking at all- although the bottles of wine in my fridge are seriously calling my name lately (I think knowing you shouldn't makes you want it all the more). and I'm avoiding sushi, deli meat, and anything else on the pregnancy do not eat list. I hate it. But it makes my overprotective DH feel better and who knows, maybe It'll be worth it. Although, if AF shows next week I will eat and drink anything I want!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yea I've been avoiding deli beats, limiting caffeine, no drinking, making DH smoke away from me, etc basically acting like im pregnant as soon as I o. The two weeks before that I pig out on all the no nos lol I dunno...I just know DH wouldn't have the discipline to cut stuff out like I do so maybe thats why he puts it so lightly.


----------



## Twinkie210

As a rule I avoid drinking during my 2WW, but I don't drink that much anyway. I did have a glass of wine at 10dpo this past weekend, but I had already had a - hpt that day and I was fairly certain that I wasn't pregnant (and was right :(). I have been trying to limit my caffeine, but just so I will be used to it when I do get that BFP! Although I have read that there is no need to do this because the placenta doesn't develop until 6 weeks...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Same here confusedprego! Just one of those things in my head that I don't wanna regret just incase! Congrats on the great accomplishment btw, u totally deserved that glass of wine girl :)

As for me CM still seems really EWCM so looks like I'm O'ing! Last of the Sangria tonight & totally anxious for my reading which still hasn't come!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Prego- I'm a drinker. I love me some wine. I love it all actually but after i O you can forget it. I won't touch a drink. I don't like sushi anyways so that's not new to me. Its crazy how ttc makes you. Right now i can do whatever i want. So bring on the wine, beer, hard liquior lol.


----------



## themarshas

I *don't* think these things really hurt. Its just that I don't want to M/C again and if I did I really wouldn't want to have to wonder if I did enough to keep my little bean safe. I had a few glasses of wine before I knew I was preggo last time and we had a sushi date. So although I don't realllly believe this hurt me or the baby, there's always going to be the small place in my head that wonders. So this time I'm being overprotective and so is my DH who took this M/C probably harder than I did. He'd been asking me about having a baby for 2 years


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> I think these things really hurt. I just that I don't want to M/C again and if I did I really wouldn't want to have to wonder if I did enough to keep my little bean safe. I had a few glasses of wine before I knew I was preggo last time and we had a sushi date. So although I don't realllly believe this hurt me or the baby, there's always going to be the small place in my head that wonders. So this time I'm being overprotective and so is my DH who took this M/C probably harder than I did. He'd been asking me about having a baby for 2 years

:hugs:
I know that little feeling of guilt, I had it too. But nothing you did or didn't caused your M/C. But I agree it is tough not to be overly cautious now.


----------



## lauren10

Thank you babydust!! :)

oh goodness...the duggars. when will it end? I was friends with a guy in high school that was the youngest of 14...I thought that was pretty crazy. 

I love: Have Yourself a Merry Little Christmas


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I think these things really hurt. I just that I don't want to M/C again and if I did I really wouldn't want to have to wonder if I did enough to keep my little bean safe. I had a few glasses of wine before I knew I was preggo last time and we had a sushi date. So although I don't realllly believe this hurt me or the baby, there's always going to be the small place in my head that wonders. So this time I'm being overprotective and so is my DH who took this M/C probably harder than I did. He'd been asking me about having a baby for 2 years
> 
> :hugs:
> I know that little feeling of guilt, I had it too. But nothing you did or didn't caused your M/C. But I agree it is tough not to be overly cautious now.Click to expand...

aw I know the feeling, but really none of those things would make you miscarry. :(


----------



## confusedprego

themarshas said:


> I *don't* think these things really hurt. Its just that I don't want to M/C again and if I did I really wouldn't want to have to wonder if I did enough to keep my little bean safe. I had a few glasses of wine before I knew I was preggo last time and we had a sushi date. So although I don't realllly believe this hurt me or the baby, there's always going to be the small place in my head that wonders. So this time I'm being overprotective and so is my DH who took this M/C probably harder than I did. He'd been asking me about having a baby for 2 years

Yea this is the exact reason that I start acting like I'm pregnant from the day I O. Obviously yesterday was a bit of a special circumstance, but glad to know I'm not the only one who is paranoid about it!! :) Hopefully I'll get my BFP this cycle and and will feel better knowing I did the best I could to keep it in there! 

Last time I blamed myself big time for the MC, but in the end my doctor told me a million times it was nothing I did. I exercised very intensely (but I had before the pregnancy), I went on a winetasting a few days before I found out, I was eating deli meats, DH was smoking around me, etc etc. So, trying to have anything to beat myself up about if something were to go wrong again. 

I'm a big wine drinker but I'm happy to cut it out if it will help me sleep better at night


----------



## jessy1101

Im soo happy we have a long weekend here! It s remembrance day on friday so 3 days off!! 

Does anybody have uber fun plans for the weekend??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlie...still no reading from Mesina....Whhhaaaaa :cry: Guess its gonna be tmmr!!! Maybe she can tell me my baby is already in my belly if I do really good tonight :winkwink: LOL

How ya feeling?

hhmmmm well we don't get a long weekend cuz US markets are open but wait....I've got one extreamely long weekend :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm going to supperworks in Ottawa on Saturday and not sure yet for Sunday! How about you?


----------



## babydust818

I like the Christmas song from John Lennon. I forget what its called. I know its about war being over but i love the way he sings it.

I feel guilt about my m/c. I wasn't ttc hard. It was more like NTNP. The night before i tested i had like 10 -13 shots of vodka. I took a test the next morning. No idea why i did because i wasn't really ttc. It said pregnant. I immediately felt ashamed and disappointed. I will never do that again. :'( 

This weekend I'm working. I only work Fridays Saturdays and Sundays. Wahh!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all.

so i have really bad news.

i was spotting last night and i got really nervous so me and my husband went to the hospital

they did a urine tests, blood & vaginal ultrasound

so as many of you know i thought i was around 6 weeks 1 days (last period sept 17, 38 day cycle approx o cd24-

well i got a negative urine test, beta 235 (equal to about 4 weeks pregnant) and NOTHING on the ultrasound that would indicate pregnancy.

i am in complete shock, i feel very pregnant, i had no idea they were really going to tell me this. im just so devestated AGAIN.

so im guessing this is a chemical?? they were saying it either ended a while ago or im like around 4 weeks which i feel is impossible.

i have to call my ob today and go there for i guess another sono and im guna need more blood work

and on top of it they told me i have cysts on my ovaries which i didnt have in august, and its exactly 3 months to do the day of my first loss-

idk what to think. i cant even cry right now bc i dont think i would be able to stop. i just dont know why this is happening

well sorry for the bad news, wish i never had to say i had another miscarriage.

i will keep you guys posted after my visit

xo


----------



## confusedprego

keepthefaithx said:


> hey all.
> 
> so i have really bad news.
> 
> i was spotting last night and i got really nervous so me and my husband went to the hospital
> 
> they did a urine tests, blood & vaginal ultrasound
> 
> so as many of you know i thought i was around 6 weeks 1 days (last period sept 17, 38 day cycle approx o cd24-
> 
> well i got a negative urine test, beta 235 (equal to about 4 weeks pregnant) and NOTHING on the ultrasound that would indicate pregnancy.
> 
> i am in complete shock, i feel very pregnant, i had no idea they were really going to tell me this. im just so devestated AGAIN.
> 
> so im guessing this is a chemical?? they were saying it either ended a while ago or im like around 4 weeks which i feel is impossible.
> 
> i have to call my ob today and go there for i guess another sono and im guna need more blood work
> 
> and on top of it they told me i have cysts on my ovaries which i didnt have in august, and its exactly 3 months to do the day of my first loss-
> 
> idk what to think. i cant even cry right now bc i dont think i would be able to stop. i just dont know why this is happening
> 
> well sorry for the bad news, wish i never had to say i had another miscarriage.
> 
> i will keep you guys posted after my visit
> 
> xo

I'm so sorry KTF!! Please keep us updated and let us know if there is anything we can do!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

im in shock, like AGAIN??? its just so hard..


----------



## confusedprego

keepthefaithx said:


> im in shock, like AGAIN??? its just so hard..

I know :hugs: will your doctor let you get any testing now? My doctor said if it happens twice in a row, she will start doing testing to see what's going on. It won't replace your angels but it could be as easy as a pill you need to take. Or maybe, somehow you're really only 4 weeks along somehow. 

You're in my thoughts and I'm sending you lots of virtual :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauren10

KTF....can you remind me of some details...how many AF's have you had since the MC? One? Do you normally have such a long cycle? When did you get your bfp? how much spotting are you having? I'm asking because it seems possible you could be 4 weeks from implantation? Or are your numbers resembling 2 weeks from implantation? When you say beta 235, is that your HCG? I'm just hoping there's still hope for you!!!! 

xxxxxx lots and lots of hugs.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> hey all.
> 
> so i have really bad news.
> 
> i was spotting last night and i got really nervous so me and my husband went to the hospital
> 
> they did a urine tests, blood & vaginal ultrasound
> 
> so as many of you know i thought i was around 6 weeks 1 days (last period sept 17, 38 day cycle approx o cd24-
> 
> well i got a negative urine test, beta 235 (equal to about 4 weeks pregnant) and NOTHING on the ultrasound that would indicate pregnancy.
> 
> i am in complete shock, i feel very pregnant, i had no idea they were really going to tell me this. im just so devestated AGAIN.
> 
> so im guessing this is a chemical?? they were saying it either ended a while ago or im like around 4 weeks which i feel is impossible.
> 
> i have to call my ob today and go there for i guess another sono and im guna need more blood work
> 
> and on top of it they told me i have cysts on my ovaries which i didnt have in august, and its exactly 3 months to do the day of my first loss-
> 
> idk what to think. i cant even cry right now bc i dont think i would be able to stop. i just dont know why this is happening
> 
> well sorry for the bad news, wish i never had to say i had another miscarriage.
> 
> i will keep you guys posted after my visit
> 
> xo

Oh, I am so sorry:hugs: That is horrible news. Let us know what your OB says.


----------



## keepthefaithx

my hcg yea was 235, definately no where near it should be for 6 weeks. and negative urine and sono was of a not pregnant women.

do you guys think this is a chemical? i still have pink spotting, when should i get my period omg this is just ...


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren10 said:


> KTF....can you remind me of some details...how many AF's have you had since the MC? One? Do you normally have such a long cycle? When did you get your bfp? how much spotting are you having? I'm asking because it seems possible you could be 4 weeks from implantation? Or are your numbers resembling 2 weeks from implantation? When you say beta 235, is that your HCG? I'm just hoping there's still hope for you!!!!
> 
> xxxxxx lots and lots of hugs.

i have had 2 mcs, i always have had long irregular cycles but usually around 38 days- i got my bfp 11dpo, i started spotting last night and its very little pinkish with a little brown, they say i can either but JUST pregnant which how would that be possible or i miscarried..


----------



## confusedprego

did they test your progesterone levels? Maybe they're low?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i mean its wierd..bc obviously i can get pregnant, but seems to be i cant "hold" a baby-

like u think this might be a progestorone issue? ah who knows, i guess ill find out-


----------



## confusedprego

Yea it could be, or it could be a number of other things, I would go into your doctor and strongly ask for tests! You deserve answers at this point.


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea i am actually guna switch drs, my inlaws see a doctor that i think will fit me better more attentive and he has a specialist in his pratice.

well see thanks girls


----------



## confusedprego

keepthefaithx said:


> yea i am actually guna switch drs, my inlaws see a doctor that i think will fit me better more attentive and he has a specialist in his pratice.
> 
> well see thanks girls

keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys xo


----------



## Twinkie210

I would definately have them check your progesterone levels. Mine were low last time. Even if it is too late for this pregnancy it would be good to know if you have this problem.


----------



## jessy1101

I am soo sorry Leese. Im in complete shock honestly. Does the cyst on ovaries mean bad things conceive wise or..? I hate not being able to txt it s fuckingg stoopid. Hang in there were all here for u!


----------



## lauren10

I'm really sorry :( 

Definitely switch docs until you get the attention you need! xxxx This is so heart breaking...I'm sorry :(


----------



## jkb11

:hugs:KEEP THE FAITH- I'm so sorry sweetie! My thoughts and prayers are with you:hugs: I'm sure you are overwelmed right now with emotions. Know that we are here for you if you need to vent. I too have the very irregular long cycles. I just went to see the reproductive endocrinologist a week ago. and I do think you are going in the right direction by changing docs. regular obs just aren't as involved in your care, they are great for just maintaining women that things go as planned. My issue is called PCOS (POLY CYSTIC OVARIAN SYNDROME) If you feel up to it try to look it up. most of the time women do not have all the symptoms of it, just a few my main thing is the irregular cycles. The reason I say all this is with pcos you have the irregular cycles, cyst on ovaries and an increased chance of mc.When you go to your next dr visit I would try to take all the info from your hospital visit especially your ultrasound. hospitals will usually copy it to a disk for you. I really hope its just really early and you have your dates wrong! Sorry you are having to go on this emotional rollercoaster. Rememer we are here:hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

thankyou so much, im just so confused like why why whyyyyyy

i obviously can get pregnant, but cant stay pregnant-


----------



## themarshas

KTF- I'm so sorry! Fingers crossed that it's just early still, and if not I hope you at least get the answers you need! I found that going to a doctor (OB/GYN) that is associated with a hospital is the easiest way to get the tests you want because you're usually just a floor above the lab and they have all equipment at their finger tips (just something to keep in mind). I'm pretty sure that I could have gotten any test I wanted after just my 1 M/C if I had asked. She got me in the day I was m/c within an hour for an ultrasound and blood work. Maybe that's because of my age, or the tears... but my doctor ran quite a few tests (progestrone, hcg, rubella, blood type, ect) after my loss.


----------



## lauren10

I know honey...it's so not fair and doesn't make sense!! xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

well now i gotta see whats wrong w me.

drs are still closed now maybe by 9


----------



## babydust818

:( that is so damn devastating.... I have no words that could mend your broken heart lisa. I wish i was their to give you a huge hug. The thing that gets me is you still feel pregnant! Miscarring makes you lose all symptoms. Very strange. Have you ever read about vanishing twin m/c? That could be a possibility. I don't wanna get your emotions any worse than they are. I'm so sorry darling. Did Mesina say anything about not carrying this one? I'm so sorry babygirl. Just KTF and trust in God to get you through this. *hugs*


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> :( that is so damn devastating.... I have no words that could mend your broken heart lisa. I wish i was their to give you a huge hug. The thing that gets me is you still feel pregnant! Miscarring makes you lose all symptoms. Very strange. Have you ever read about vanishing twin m/c? That could be a possibility. I don't wanna get your emotions any worse than they are. I'm so sorry darling. Did Mesina say anything about not carrying this one? I'm so sorry babygirl. Just KTF and trust in God to get you through this. *hugs*

She didnt get a reading by Mesina..That was Lauren and Collie and you and me.


----------



## jessy1101

I still dont even know waht to say...Lisa really deserved this baby (as all of us do) and it makes no sense why this would happen.

How can u not be frustrated right? U see all these teens getting preg while being drugged up and not caring and yet they have an easy pregnancy grrrrrr...

I would definetly change doctors for sure. If ur not feeling well treated then do not hesitate in the least.

Bigs hugs and luv u so much Leese :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa I'm sooo sorry you are going through this!! My thoughts and prayers are with you this morning, I hope your Dr can give you some hope once you reach him :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> I still dont even know waht to say...Lisa really deserved this baby (as all of us do) and it makes no sense why this would happen.
> 
> How can u not be frustrated right? U see all these teens getting preg while being drugged up and not caring and yet they have an easy pregnancy grrrrrr...
> 
> I would definetly change doctors for sure. If ur not feeling well treated then do not hesitate in the least.
> 
> Bigs hugs and luv u so much Leese :hugs::hugs::hugs:

A girl I used to baby sit announced (well posted a pic on fb) that she was pregnant this morning. She's 17! And I know that's not that young but it was an accident (which she also announced). The rest of us try so hard so it feels like a slap in the face to me. 
On the other side:my sister has her 4D scan on Thursday, where they will find out the sex! and my best friend from high school had her little boy this morning. Sooo adorable= me soooo jealous and emotionally disrupted. Blah! Can't wait to go see them though. And my coworkers wife delivered yesterday 9 weeks early 4lbs 6 oz (fortunetly he was on the bigger side for his age) and although he's in the NICU he's expected to be fine. They tried for almost a year- so there's hope for us all!


----------



## jessy1101

God how can i even try to write something on here to be upbeat after that happend?? It's an extremely scary situation.

Yes i'm always positive but how do we know what will happen next time we get preg??? No it doesnt mean it will end baddly but how can u try to control that fear u know?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Totally agreed girls! I mean we all try to make the best of our sadness and stay positive each day but some days it hits you like a ton of brick....My God we are trying to create life and it is sooo precious! I just wish for all of us peace and healthy PG's very very soon.


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Totally agreed girls! I mean we all try to make the best of our sadness and stay positive each day but some days it hits you like a ton of brick....My God we are trying to create life and it is sooo precious! I just wish for all of us peace and healthy PG's very very soon.

It just makes u wonder so much why us? We deserve to have babies too u know so why does this happen.

And the sucky thing is that we'll never get a concrete answer.

Like i was saying tho is having cysts on ur ovaries stop u from getting pregnant??? What exactly does it change??


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> hey all.
> 
> so i have really bad news.
> 
> i was spotting last night and i got really nervous so me and my husband went to the hospital
> 
> they did a urine tests, blood & vaginal ultrasound
> 
> so as many of you know i thought i was around 6 weeks 1 days (last period sept 17, 38 day cycle approx o cd24-
> 
> well i got a negative urine test, beta 235 (equal to about 4 weeks pregnant) and NOTHING on the ultrasound that would indicate pregnancy.
> 
> i am in complete shock, i feel very pregnant, i had no idea they were really going to tell me this. im just so devestated AGAIN.
> 
> so im guessing this is a chemical?? they were saying it either ended a while ago or im like around 4 weeks which i feel is impossible.
> 
> i have to call my ob today and go there for i guess another sono and im guna need more blood work
> 
> and on top of it they told me i have cysts on my ovaries which i didnt have in august, and its exactly 3 months to do the day of my first loss-
> 
> idk what to think. i cant even cry right now bc i dont think i would be able to stop. i just dont know why this is happening
> 
> well sorry for the bad news, wish i never had to say i had another miscarriage.
> 
> i will keep you guys posted after my visit
> 
> xo

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry this is happening to you sweetheart :hugs::hugs:
We are all thinking about you and sending you lots of love and hugs.

Please try not to lose faith in yourself - a very good friend of mine has had 8-10 miscarriages over the years and suffers from fibroids etc. Next month i am going to her little miracle girl's 1st birthday party!
As for ovarian cysts, i am living proof that it is still possible to conceive as my mum had one just before she got pg with me.

I know things are really hard right now but you WILL get your baby, hang in there, lots of love Emma :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> :( that is so damn devastating.... I have no words that could mend your broken heart lisa. I wish i was their to give you a huge hug. The thing that gets me is you still feel pregnant! Miscarring makes you lose all symptoms. Very strange. Have you ever read about vanishing twin m/c? That could be a possibility. I don't wanna get your emotions any worse than they are. I'm so sorry darling. Did Mesina say anything about not carrying this one? I'm so sorry babygirl. Just KTF and trust in God to get you through this. *hugs*

MCing doesn't take away all of your symptoms. You can still have symptoms until your levels drop back down to 0 :( I had a lot of symptoms still a week after my D&C. While we all want to have hope that everything is OK, if they didn't even see a gestational sac on the U/S, it is probably a bad sign, and I think that is what Lisa is trying to say. 

The situation all arround sucks.


----------



## themarshas

My sister had several ovarian cyst had she and her DH are expecting (18 weeks along) after their first month ttc. Clearly it didn't effect her fertility. Don't lose faith!


----------



## jessy1101

The only positive thing i can say during all of this is that it was the ideal outcome to the situation. I mean it's better to have this then a D&C since i know it hurts like a bitchh and can really mess u up extremely (kudos to all that had to have one).

If there was something wrong with the pregnancy better this happens now before very much later on. Althought i really wish nuttin would of happend at all..


----------



## Twinkie210

I can't believe that I am saying this because I hated when people said it after my MC, but MCing this early means that odds are there were chromosonal problems, which are uncontrollable. Most of these problems are flukes and it doesnt mean that she won't be able to carry to term next time.

Jessy- the D&C isn't that bad... I think I would rather go through that surgery than have to MC at home. Plus I have heard that natural MC's can be very painful too. 

It is scary, but we just have to accept that this whole process is largely uncontrollable and we just have to hope that we all get good outcomes next time.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I can't believe that I am saying this because I hated when people said it after my MC, but MCing this early means that odds are there were chromosonal problems, which are uncontrollable. Most of these problems are flukes and it doesnt mean that she won't be able to carry to term next time.
> 
> Jessy- the D&C isn't that bad... I think I would rather go through that surgery than have to MC at home. Plus I have heard that natural MC's can be very painful too.
> 
> It is scary, but we just have to accept that this whole process is largely uncontrollable and we just have to hope that we all get good outcomes next time.

Ohhh no no i meant having a chemical compared to a D&C or a natural mc. Ya a natural one hurts like a freakin biatch! I can definetly concur on that.

U hated when people told u that? I kept repeating it to myself constantly at first. That's cuz the first thing that popped into my head was that it was my fault. And it isnt!! It's an uncontrolable shittyy situation that happens but least u see just how strong u really are.


----------



## keepthefaithx

babydust818 said:


> :( that is so damn devastating.... I have no words that could mend your broken heart lisa. I wish i was their to give you a huge hug. The thing that gets me is you still feel pregnant! Miscarring makes you lose all symptoms. Very strange. Have you ever read about vanishing twin m/c? That could be a possibility. I don't wanna get your emotions any worse than they are. I'm so sorry darling. Did Mesina say anything about not carrying this one? I'm so sorry babygirl. Just KTF and trust in God to get you through this. *hugs*

thanks hunni, im so sad i cant even explain i still cant believe it


my drs apt is at 115 i will let you guys know

xoxoxoxoxoxo:hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Ok to try and cheer Leese up i promissed her to be there for her during her next cycle and to try and track her O date so she can get preg right away.

Tips that she needs to remember is first off get wizzed on. All over. Maybe even a lil vadgy tinkkle too. Yup self fertilization is back baby!

Next as sooo many liadies have said legs up in the air for an hour doing the leg jiggle while happens moves legs around and does the motor boat sound. 

Other tips??


----------



## MrsMoo72

:flower:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Can't quite believe i made this!

Ahhhhh soo cute!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Don't forget to chant "swim, swim, swim!" Them little dudes need encouragement!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh no, I'm really sorry, been trying to figure out how to upload this for ages, didn't mean for it to pop up in the middle of this...really didn't mean to be so insensitive.... how do i delete it?


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I forgot to charge my cell last night, so I guess i have to call my Dr's office from my work phone. All the people sitting around me may get to here more information about my monthly cycles than they ever wanted to know!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I forgot to charge my cell last night, so I guess i have to call my Dr's office from my work phone. All the people sitting around me may get to here more information about my monthly cycles than they ever wanted to know!

Why r u calling ur Dr? Cuz of the progesterones?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I forgot to charge my cell last night, so I guess i have to call my Dr's office from my work phone. All the people sitting around me may get to here more information about my monthly cycles than they ever wanted to know!
> 
> Why r u calling ur Dr? Cuz of the progesterones?Click to expand...

Yup to get a refill...


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oh no, I'm really sorry, been trying to figure out how to upload this for ages, didn't mean for it to pop up in the middle of this...really didn't mean to be so insensitive.... how do i delete it?

I think it is OK, no one thinks you are insensitive!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I forgot to charge my cell last night, so I guess i have to call my Dr's office from my work phone. All the people sitting around me may get to here more information about my monthly cycles than they ever wanted to know!
> 
> Why r u calling ur Dr? Cuz of the progesterones?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup to get a refill...Click to expand...

Ahh refill on good stuff..sounds like drugs...fun times..LOLOLOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'll re-post that at a more aprop time...!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I'll re-post that at a more aprop time...!

It's ok we know u didnt mean anything bad at all sweety.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I forgot to charge my cell last night, so I guess i have to call my Dr's office from my work phone. All the people sitting around me may get to here more information about my monthly cycles than they ever wanted to know!
> 
> Why r u calling ur Dr? Cuz of the progesterones?Click to expand...
> 
> Yup to get a refill...Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh refill on good stuff..sounds like drugs...fun times..LOLOLOLClick to expand...

I decided to try the soy this month too, so I will be a walking pharmacy! Right now I have 4 pill bottles in my purse, I hope I never get stopped by the police, they are going to think I am a pill pusher LOL!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa hunni we're all rooting for u love! :hugs:

Great list so far girls! I love it :) I'll try to think of more stuff to add! 

Twinks, lmao, well u tell thos co-workers to be grateful it aint them on the phone! GL hun!


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL Twinks the drug dealer? Actualy when u say it like that then ya..it does sound not too bad..LOLOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks everyone, love you girls and i am here for you too

xoxoxoxoxo 


my apt was changed to 7pm bc he is in surgery, so i will update tonight xo


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks everyone, love you girls and i am here for you too
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo
> 
> 
> my apt was changed to 7pm bc he is in surgery, so i will update tonight xo

Awww honey, sucks you have to wait longer... make sure you make a list of questions to ask and physically write them down, so you don't forget any!

I hope you are doing OK! We love you bunches!


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks everyone, love you girls and i am here for you too
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo
> 
> 
> my apt was changed to 7pm bc he is in surgery, so i will update tonight xo

:hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lots of love ur way hunny! Praying for u sweety :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

you girls are great i love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xo

i just feel like shouldnt i be bleeding ?? i have very small pink thats it.

its so weird-

i just dont understand--


----------



## jessy1101

Like i was saying ur hcg has to go back down for u to bleed i think...


----------



## keepthefaithx

noo cuz i was bleeding and i still had hcg def..

when i had my first mc. i had to keep going back to check my levels after i miscarried.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> you girls are great i love you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xo
> 
> i just feel like shouldnt i be bleeding ?? i have very small pink thats it.
> 
> its so weird-
> 
> i just dont understand--

I don't know that your HCg has to go all the way down, but your progesterone has to start dropping. It may be that your body hasn't realized that you have MC'd yet and it will be a few days before it does. 

Hopefully your Dr. can give you some answers this evening.


----------



## keepthefaithx

my body apperently never knows when im mcing....

so crazy.


----------



## babydust818

Well I'm getting off here for the day. I'm in a terrible mood. People piss me off.

Lisa - i'll check back to see how you're doing. Hang in there hun. xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

dust who pissed you off ???

thank you, its so hard but i know ill get thru it...sucks


----------



## NewbieLisette

Keepthefaith you are a tuff cookie!!! I know its a hard day but you will get through this hunny! Do you have H with ya or any friends or family to help? :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Well I'm getting off here for the day. I'm in a terrible mood. People piss me off.
> 
> Lisa - i'll check back to see how you're doing. Hang in there hun. xoxo

Who pissed you off? One of us girls?


----------



## jkb11

keep the faith- you have been on my mind girlfriend! :hugs:never lose faith:flower:
jess- I believe the issue with ovarian cyst is they are caused by the ovaries producing the follicles to develop into the egg. For some reason with pcos the follicles dont develop completely and when you would normally shed through a aunt flow if conception doesnt happen with pcos the follicles just become more and more cyst over time. So what keeps pcos ladies from getting pregnant more is the fact that they are not ovulating but maybe a few times a year or sometimes not at all.:nope: Then other complications are that ladies with pcos tend to have very poor egg quality and some have insulin resistance these 2 things make the chance of a mc go up to like 45%. Hope this helps give you a lil understanding. This is why I get soooo frutrated with my body. I would nearly die to have a regular cycle. One time I went 6 months without aunt flow. Another thing is stress worsens the condition.


----------



## MrsMoo72

While we wait for news from the lovely Lisa.....

I missed the chat the other night where you guys were sharing pictures so thought i'd post a couple now...
 



Attached Files:







STA70315.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 2









STA70374.jpg
File size: 42 KB
Views: 4









riley nursery.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> While we wait for news from the lovely Lisa.....
> 
> I missed the chat the other night where you guys were sharing pictures so thought i'd post a couple now...

Your pictures are lovely! Your son is a doll!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap what happend with Dust??? Did somebody say something??? I dont think it was me.....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Not guilty......don't think I am anyway?!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Moo it was totaly u wasnt it??!?? LOLOL kidding


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, you had me checking back!!
Maybe someone on another thread?


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Haha, you had me checking back!!
> Maybe someone on another thread?

I have no clue!! I was even checking back on here to see if one of us said something! But i dont notice anything bad...right??


----------



## jkb11

gorgeous family!


MrsMoo72 said:


> While we wait for news from the lovely Lisa.....
> 
> I missed the chat the other night where you guys were sharing pictures so thought i'd post a couple now...


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> gorgeous family!
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> While we wait for news from the lovely Lisa.....
> 
> I missed the chat the other night where you guys were sharing pictures so thought i'd post a couple now...Click to expand...

How u doing JBK? Plans for the weekend?


----------



## jkb11

Hmmm! lets see. I'm working and doing my hubby! thats about it.lol. I would like to get some fall pics of my family but they don't like to cooperate w that.husband and son hate having oics done:winkwink:we will see maybe i can work it. How bout you?


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> gorgeous family!
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> While we wait for news from the lovely Lisa.....
> 
> I missed the chat the other night where you guys were sharing pictures so thought i'd post a couple now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How u doing JBK? Plans for the weekend?Click to expand...


----------



## jessy1101

As everybody will notice i changed my lil facey to confused cuz guess what still no freakin AF?!?? My countdown ticker just changed itself i didnt touch it. I took a FRER this morning and nuttin there either.

Weird huh? Could it be my cycle will be wonky this time and go to 31 days??? I'm not spotting or anything...freaky deaky weirdness all around me thinks..


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Hmmm! lets see. I'm working and doing my hubby! thats about it.lol. I would like to get some fall pics of my family but they don't like to cooperate w that.husband and son hate having oics done:winkwink:we will see maybe i can work it. How bout you?
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> gorgeous family!
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> While we wait for news from the lovely Lisa.....
> 
> I missed the chat the other night where you guys were sharing pictures so thought i'd post a couple now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How u doing JBK? Plans for the weekend?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Holy crap i did read that right,.....right???? Ur doing ur hubby??? Bowchica wow wow look at u girly planning on getting all femme fatale on his booty lolololol. U rock hunny teeeheeeee


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> As everybody will notice i changed my lil facey to confused cuz guess what still no freakin AF?!?? My countdown ticker just changed itself i didnt touch it. I took a FRER this morning and nuttin there either.
> 
> Weird huh? Could it be my cycle will be wonky this time and go to 31 days??? I'm not spotting or anything...freaky deaky weirdness all around me thinks..

I meant to aske you earlier if you really go AF or if your ticker changed itself... that is weird. How long is your LP usually? Maybe you're just getting a few extra days this month? But since there is no AF there is still hope for a BFP...


----------



## Twinkie210

Hahaha I totally missed the comment about doing the hubby too! I don't think any of that is going to be going on in my house... I am pretty sure AF is going to be a biotch and stick around all weekend...


----------



## jessy1101

Well the only time it went wonky on me was 2 months after i stopped my pill..so march of this year..and instead of my 28 day cycle as always it went to 31. After tho that it came back to 28 days. Same thing with the last 2 months 28 days.

So that's why it's wonky to me...i've been getting the cramping and everything on and off for 3 days now and i'm like ohh ok it's coming now..nuttin..cervix? NUTTIN...i'm lost LOLOL.

Like i said either it's a wonky cycle of maybe if ever i do get a BFP a bit later it will be cuz of implantation at a later date right? Sucks...if i'm due for AF than that biatchh can come on now so i can start trying again in another week grrrrr...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Hahaha I totally missed the comment about doing the hubby too! I don't think any of that is going to be going on in my house... I am pretty sure AF is going to be a biotch and stick around all weekend...

Haaaaa i know i must of had te re-read it like 3 times before being like yuuppp that'S what it says..Jbk gonna be busyyyyyy all weekend LOLOL :happydance::happydance:

Do a lil dance, make a lil luvvv get down tonight dooodooodooo get down tonight!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Mrs.Moo ur pics are beautiful girl!

Keepthefaith we're all here for ya hunny!

So my reading is finally here! Tell me ur thoughts girls?! I've been freaking out at how accurate some of the stuff she knew about me! Like WOW:

Your Reading*
Past:* Everything in the past here relates to the idea of children, to wanting so much this child to come into your life and knowing that it is there and ahead of you. Theres a lot of dreaming here  a deep sense of thinking about this over and over and putting a lot of hopes upon it, as we women tend to do of course! I dont want you to let go of this thought, this optimism. I know that the miscarriage is something that has shaken you and made you not trust yourself as much. I feel a shock, not so much that there was a miscarriage but because you didnt see it coming. Its as though everything was ok and then it suddenly wasnt. I get the idea that this above everything was such a hard emotion to work through  this shock.*Just know that the baby knows what is best and that child felt that the timing wasnt right. There will be a chance very soon and I dont believe that you should worry about your body betraying you  there will be nothing that gets in your way. Its important that you keep your faith strong and trust  it will be too easy to get wrapped up in the what ifs, which is not good for your stress levels. Just relax and take good care of yourself.*

Present: *I sense a bit of an emotional struggle for you now and a slight withdrawal. I can see you very concerned about another child, and yet I feel you pulling a little bit away from your partner in some aspect. I dont think this is too bad, but I do believe that perhaps you two need to take a step back just a bit and reconnect as a couple. If things are too much about a baby, then I sense a stress will creep in and make this experience not as happy and joyful. But if there is a focus on the baby to come AND a deep focus on each other and enjoying the happiness you share together, then I feel everything will come together just as its meant to. I feel good things ahead for you both and a deep sense of togetherness, but you must stay open with each other and communicate  but also laugh a lot and spend time together.*I do believe you are destined for this child and I also believe that it is your purpose to have more than one. I sense you a little worried that it might not happen, or that your joy will be taken from you by having a difficult pregnancy  but I dont see either being the case at all. I feel you will conceive and find a lot of joy and excitement in the process of bringing that child into this world.*

Future: **I feel you have a little boy born in September. Its strange that you found out in September that you lost your child, as I personally feel that September is the connecting month for your child to come and will be the time that he makes his entrance into the world. Thus I believe that your conception will be late December to early January. I sense only one difficult spot during the pregnancy, but it doesnt feel to be anything devastating, just a bit emotional. Remember that if something begins to come up as a potential worry  I am being told you will be watched closely and that the baby is just fine. I dont say this to worry you  but rather the opposite  so that you can hold onto optimism and faith if something seems worrying but turns up nothing. I feel this is around April time and by May you feel to be at ease and enjoying the pregnancy again.*June brings a lot of change for you  I feel this is in terms of preparing for the baby and getting things ready. The summer is a bit dragging for you and I feel you tired around this time  rest lots and I simply believe its the warm weather plus bump!*I see you with two children ahead yet I am unsure of the sex of the second child. I feel their age difference is not that big and believe that you will fall pregnant around the time your next child is 1 years old.*Good luck! I believe there are wonderful things ahead and looking at the whole, you will not struggle to fall pregnant so dont lose faith!


----------



## jessy1101

As u know Lisette we've already discussed the reading so i wanna see what everybody thinks bout this!! It is really freaky!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> Well the only time it went wonky on me was 2 months after i stopped my pill..so march of this year..and instead of my 28 day cycle as always it went to 31. After tho that it came back to 28 days. Same thing with the last 2 months 28 days.
> 
> So that's why it's wonky to me...i've been getting the cramping and everything on and off for 3 days now and i'm like ohh ok it's coming now..nuttin..cervix? NUTTIN...i'm lost LOLOL.
> 
> Like i said either it's a wonky cycle of maybe if ever i do get a BFP a bit later it will be cuz of implantation at a later date right? Sucks...if i'm due for AF than that biatchh can come on now so i can start trying again in another week grrrrr...

Oooooo BFP alert!!!! You gonna test again tomorrow?


----------



## jessy1101

I can actualy concur on her reading if mine comes true. She specificly told me it would be a november CONCEPTION. Sooooo if by next month i do get a bfp then expect a lil bun in da oven by january girly!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Well the only time it went wonky on me was 2 months after i stopped my pill..so march of this year..and instead of my 28 day cycle as always it went to 31. After tho that it came back to 28 days. Same thing with the last 2 months 28 days.
> 
> So that's why it's wonky to me...i've been getting the cramping and everything on and off for 3 days now and i'm like ohh ok it's coming now..nuttin..cervix? NUTTIN...i'm lost LOLOL.
> 
> Like i said either it's a wonky cycle of maybe if ever i do get a BFP a bit later it will be cuz of implantation at a later date right? Sucks...if i'm due for AF than that biatchh can come on now so i can start trying again in another week grrrrr...
> 
> Oooooo BFP alert!!!! You gonna test again tomorrow?Click to expand...

It cant be a BFP alert if i aint gettin no bfp girly LOLOLOOLOLOLOL. I think my uterus is finaly hearing about all the shitt i've been saying bout her and this is da revenge dunndunnndunnnnnn...uterus u stoopid biatch I KILL YOU!!


----------



## jkb11

yep yall read right:haha: ovulation should be coming if I actually manage to do it again this month! Hope so. Don't think I will have to tie him down though lol its been a while and the boy is dying he has been out of town for work for a week:haha: Hopeing I ovulate a lil earlier this time last month it happened in cd23.

Jess hopefully for you AF will not come for 9 months! maybe you have a late implanter!!!FX'D


----------



## MrsMoo72

NewbieLisette said:


> Mrs.Moo ur pics are beautiful girl!
> 
> Keepthefaith we're all here for ya hunny!
> 
> So my reading is finally here! Tell me ur thoughts girls?! I've been freaking out at how accurate some of the stuff she knew about me! Like WOW:
> 
> Your Reading*
> Past:* Everything in the past here relates to the idea of children, to wanting so much this child to come into your life and knowing that it is there and ahead of you. Theres a lot of dreaming here  a deep sense of thinking about this over and over and putting a lot of hopes upon it, as we women tend to do of course! I dont want you to let go of this thought, this optimism. I know that the miscarriage is something that has shaken you and made you not trust yourself as much. I feel a shock, not so much that there was a miscarriage but because you didnt see it coming. Its as though everything was ok and then it suddenly wasnt. I get the idea that this above everything was such a hard emotion to work through  this shock.*Just know that the baby knows what is best and that child felt that the timing wasnt right. There will be a chance very soon and I dont believe that you should worry about your body betraying you  there will be nothing that gets in your way. Its important that you keep your faith strong and trust  it will be too easy to get wrapped up in the what ifs, which is not good for your stress levels. Just relax and take good care of yourself.*
> 
> Present: *I sense a bit of an emotional struggle for you now and a slight withdrawal. I can see you very concerned about another child, and yet I feel you pulling a little bit away from your partner in some aspect. I dont think this is too bad, but I do believe that perhaps you two need to take a step back just a bit and reconnect as a couple. If things are too much about a baby, then I sense a stress will creep in and make this experience not as happy and joyful. But if there is a focus on the baby to come AND a deep focus on each other and enjoying the happiness you share together, then I feel everything will come together just as its meant to. I feel good things ahead for you both and a deep sense of togetherness, but you must stay open with each other and communicate  but also laugh a lot and spend time together.*I do believe you are destined for this child and I also believe that it is your purpose to have more than one. I sense you a little worried that it might not happen, or that your joy will be taken from you by having a difficult pregnancy  but I dont see either being the case at all. I feel you will conceive and find a lot of joy and excitement in the process of bringing that child into this world.*
> 
> Future: **I feel you have a little boy born in September. Its strange that you found out in September that you lost your child, as I personally feel that September is the connecting month for your child to come and will be the time that he makes his entrance into the world. Thus I believe that your conception will be late December to early January. I sense only one difficult spot during the pregnancy, but it doesnt feel to be anything devastating, just a bit emotional. Remember that if something begins to come up as a potential worry  I am being told you will be watched closely and that the baby is just fine. I dont say this to worry you  but rather the opposite  so that you can hold onto optimism and faith if something seems worrying but turns up nothing. I feel this is around April time and by May you feel to be at ease and enjoying the pregnancy again.*June brings a lot of change for you  I feel this is in terms of preparing for the baby and getting things ready. The summer is a bit dragging for you and I feel you tired around this time  rest lots and I simply believe its the warm weather plus bump!*I see you with two children ahead yet I am unsure of the sex of the second child. I feel their age difference is not that big and believe that you will fall pregnant around the time your next child is 1 years old.*Good luck! I believe there are wonderful things ahead and looking at the whole, you will not struggle to fall pregnant so dont lose faith!


OMG, that is sooo exciting, can you imagine if all that comes true?! Two babies in the near future you lucky girl! :thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> yep yall read right:haha: ovulation should be coming if I actually manage to do it again this month! Hope so. Don't think I will have to tie him down though lol its been a while and the boy is dying he has been out of town for work for a week:haha: Hopeing I ovulate a lil earlier this time last month it happened in cd23.
> 
> Jess hopefully for you AF will not come for 9 months! maybe you have a late implanter!!!FX'D

Ohh my sweet baby jesus i would love a lil late implanter...how long should i wait till it's a bit too late to start asking questions and maybe test again?? Maybe i'll have sex tonight cuz i find it sometimes works as a plungger!! If AF is a coming she wont be able to withstand my hubby's lightsabber LOLOLOLOLO


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jess do you feel like af is on way or...?


----------



## jessy1101

Moo i totaly agree definetly chills when i read hers too! Looking good. And remember she was soooo terrified it was taking a while to get it cuz it would be negative pfffff..


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Jess do you feel like af is on way or...?

I've been feelin like that biatch has been on her way for 3 days now sooo....


----------



## jessy1101

Here is a wonderfull thoughfull letter to my uterus.

Dear Uterus,

U are a horrible biatch that loves toying with my emotions and forcing me to let my hubby wizz on me for self fertilization. Hope u burn in hell.

Much love!!

Jessy xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Jess do you feel like af is on way or...?
> 
> I've been feelin like that biatch has been on her way for 3 days now sooo....Click to expand...

That's what i've always felt like when pg! Any symptoms to share?


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Jess do you feel like af is on way or...?
> 
> I've been feelin like that biatch has been on her way for 3 days now sooo....Click to expand...
> 
> That's what i've always felt like when pg! Any symptoms to share?Click to expand...

I've still got the killer bachache which by the way was the worst all day monday i thought i was going to die! I've got the cramping and my boobies tinggle on and off.

The only thinggy that stopped for me was the faucetty vadgyness...it's dry like the desert now. Bummer i know.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Here is a wonderfull thoughfull letter to my uterus.
> 
> Dear Uterus,
> 
> U are a horrible biatch that loves toying with my emotions and forcing me to let my hubby wizz on me for self fertilization. Hope u burn in hell.
> 
> Much love!!
> 
> Jessy xx

You better suck up and be nice to her... she could be housing a little bean for you! LOL


----------



## jkb11

wow lisette- chills! 
Jess you crack me up- you are on a roll girl! Woman you best test first thing in the am!!! Dont make me wonder!!! If it is a late implanter then your hcg will be going up so fast so just waitn til tomorrow can make all the diff.

Keepthefaith-we are here for ya!


----------



## jessy1101

Nahhh she's too much of a pain for that. When i get my bfp then i'll be uberly hypocriticly adoring towards her. Till then? Aint gonna happené


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> wow lisette- chills!
> Jess you crack me up- you are on a roll girl! Woman you best test first thing in the am!!! Dont make me wonder!!! If it is a late implanter then your hcg will be going up so fast so just waitn til tomorrow can make all the diff.
> 
> Keepthefaith-we are here for ya!

Ahhhh but i dont wanna get on the hoky poky testing train again whaaaaa....they dont have good food on that stoopid thinggy. Shouldnt i wait till i dunno...the weekend? Cuz that would def be over over board to not have nuttin..

Like i said i'll use hubby's GIGANTIC HUMANIZED glow stick to get the flow..flowing! LOL


----------



## themarshas

I just want to know if you're readings come true!! Very exciting!


----------



## jessy1101

Oooooo looks like the leaky is back on! I'm now back to beeing extremely wet (in a non sexual way thank you!) and leaky lotion goo...uberly fun!! Love love all right lolol.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> I just want to know if you're readings come true!! Very exciting!

Wellll so far the 2 people that we're predicted their bfps in october came true..so it's sorta creeptastic just that right? Mine is supose to be just around the corner so if ever that happens..me thinks ur gonna get a reading done too huh??


----------



## MrsMoo72

It's all good!!! :thumbup:

I got total bump envy over a workmate today, i should have been about 6 weeks behind her and now she's all bumpy and glowy and lovely :growlmad::cry:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy girl I am litterally lol'ing here in my basement alone! I like ur plan of action! Swear to God a friend of mine who just got PG had a theory about keep BD'ing after O cuz it...well helps the lil guys stick! Lol - OH boy whatch out tonight :)

Thanks girlies, I don't even think I've processed my reading yet but it is truely amazing how freakin accurate she is about stuff! WHOA!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> It's all good!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I got total bump envy over a workmate today, i should have been about 6 weeks behind her and now she's all bumpy and glowy and lovely :growlmad::cry:

Ahhh sweety u want some of my yummy vaginal secretions? Me got tonsss to spare right now!! LOLOLOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Jessy girl I am litterally lol'ing here in my basement alone! I like ur plan of action! Swear to God a friend of mine who just got PG had a theory about keep BD'ing after O cuz it...well helps the lil guys stick! Lol - OH boy whatch out tonight :)
> 
> Thanks girlies, I don't even think I've processed my reading yet but it is truely amazing how freakin accurate she is about stuff! WHOA!

It's not to make things stick it's to make the reds spew out if they r a comin duhhhh


----------



## jessy1101

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> It's all good!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I got total bump envy over a workmate today, i should have been about 6 weeks behind her and now she's all bumpy and glowy and lovely :growlmad::cry:
> 
> Ahhh sweety u want some of my yummy vaginal secretions? Me got tonsss to spare right now!! LOLOLOLOLClick to expand...

Hey on that note does anybody else feel a lil dry right now? I can spare some for the greater good if necessary!!

Jesus i'm a dumbass sometimes!


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> It's all good!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I got total bump envy over a workmate today, i should have been about 6 weeks behind her and now she's all bumpy and glowy and lovely :growlmad::cry:
> 
> Ahhh sweety u want some of my yummy vaginal secretions? Me got tonsss to spare right now!! LOLOLOLOLClick to expand...

Hmmm....let me think about that.....erm...nah i'm good ta!!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> It's all good!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I got total bump envy over a workmate today, i should have been about 6 weeks behind her and now she's all bumpy and glowy and lovely :growlmad::cry:
> 
> Ahhh sweety u want some of my yummy vaginal secretions? Me got tonsss to spare right now!! LOLOLOLOLClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm....let me think about that.....erm...nah i'm good ta!!!Click to expand...

Aiight but dont hesitate i got ur back girlfriend :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all just waiting for my visit :(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey sweety, u going to ur appointment with someone? T&P ur way! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck babe :thumbup:
We are just chatting crap waiting for you!

I'll check in in the morning as it's getting late here and i know ds will have me up at crack of dawn! Night girls xx


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey all just waiting for my visit :(

Good Luck:hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys just nervous xo ill post web I get home


----------



## confusedprego

jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> yep yall read right:haha: ovulation should be coming if I actually manage to do it again this month! Hope so. Don't think I will have to tie him down though lol its been a while and the boy is dying he has been out of town for work for a week:haha: Hopeing I ovulate a lil earlier this time last month it happened in cd23.
> 
> Jess hopefully for you AF will not come for 9 months! maybe you have a late implanter!!!FX'D
> 
> Ohh my sweet baby jesus i would love a lil late implanter...how long should i wait till it's a bit too late to start asking questions and maybe test again?? Maybe i'll have sex tonight cuz i find it sometimes works as a plungger!! If AF is a coming she wont be able to withstand my hubby's lightsabber LOLOLOLOLOClick to expand...

haha I used to do that all the time!! I'd complain to DH that it was taking too long to come and pounce on him  worked every time!!

but hopefully you're preggers and it won't work this time :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> Thanks guys just nervous xo ill post web I get home

:kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I just want to know if you're readings come true!! Very exciting!
> 
> Wellll so far the 2 people that we're predicted their bfps in october came true..so it's sorta creeptastic just that right? Mine is supose to be just around the corner so if ever that happens..me thinks ur gonna get a reading done too huh??Click to expand...

If yours comes true, I will most definitely get one


----------



## jkb11

keep the faith:hugs:we are thinking bout ya!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey everyone i am back from the dr.

my hpt came back VERY faint positive.

he did an internal and side i am very small in there like my uterus.

he said my cysts were SO small it wouldnt prevent me from having or carrying a pregnancy.

he wants to send me from bloodwork tmaro and monday to rule out an ectopic, in his "clinical opinion" it is not an ectpic but an early mc but has to rule it out- i guess he can tell if my levels rise-

he also said he doesnt think ectopic bc i would be in extreme pain by now and i only have very minor cramping.

im just so sad right now guys like i cant believe this is happening...

i dont understand why i didnt get a period yet. like why do i still have hcg in my system ?

i guess i will know more in the days to come

if anyone has any opinions or anything please feel free to tell me!

thanks girls and love yas xo

o yea and does anyone think that maybe i did need a d&c from my last mc and i could have had small remnants or something on my lining the kept the baby from sticking? i thought of that also-

he recommends i get a d&c this time to clean me out, but we have to no more-

xo


----------



## jessy1101

Leese im glad it went ok! For sure ectopic u d be in a lot more pain cuz it woukd b growing in one of ur tubes and streching. Hmmm but u already had ur period after ur mc so doesnt that shed the lining and gets rid of anything left over?

Definetly keep us in the loop for the bloodwork. Hmmm it was neg 2 days ago right with yr urine on a preg test? Strange..

Wuv u bunches sweet pea were here for u xxxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> hey everyone i am back from the dr.
> 
> my hpt came back VERY faint positive.
> 
> he did an internal and side i am very small in there like my uterus.
> 
> he said my cysts were SO small it wouldnt prevent me from having or carrying a pregnancy.
> 
> he wants to send me from bloodwork tmaro and monday to rule out an ectopic, in his "clinical opinion" it is not an ectpic but an early mc but has to rule it out- i guess he can tell if my levels rise-
> 
> he also said he doesnt think ectopic bc i would be in extreme pain by now and i only have very minor cramping.
> 
> im just so sad right now guys like i cant believe this is happening...
> 
> i dont understand why i didnt get a period yet. like why do i still have hcg in my system ?
> 
> i guess i will know more in the days to come
> 
> if anyone has any opinions or anything please feel free to tell me!
> 
> thanks girls and love yas xo
> 
> o yea and does anyone think that maybe i did need a d&c from my last mc and i could have had small remnants or something on my lining the kept the baby from sticking? i thought of that also-
> 
> he recommends i get a d&c this time to clean me out, but we have to no more-
> 
> xo

Well it is good news that he doesn't think it is ectopic. I don't think that you would need a D&C from your last MC, because any remaining tissue would have came out with your period, but you may need a D&C this time. I had to get a D&C with my MC because my body just didn't recognize that I wasn't pregnant, I had spotting but no bleeding and my HCG kept rising even though there was no baby in the sac. That being said, if your hormones are dropping you should MC naturally if that is the route you want to go. It sucks that you have to make that decision. If you want any details on the D&C let me know and we can talk- or I'm sure some of the other ladies on here can tell you about their D&C, it really wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

Take care of yourself:hugs: We are here for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys

i just dont understand how theres no baby and i have hormones in me.. like this is so confusing to me, if the baby died a while ago why do i still have hormone??

in my heart i doubt its ectopic bc i read about it and most women compared it to appendicitis which i know ppl that had that and they wanted to die-

im hoping my beta just goes down and dow and i get a period soon, then im seeing a new doc and hopefully get some answers-

i have sono at 10 today and after that ill be getting the bloodwork done, then seeing him friday, then another sono and more bloodwork monday, then see him tuesday-

i just wanna get down to the bottom of this
xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

i would think the period would shed the lining but is it possible that it didnt shed all of it ?? idk

but i am switching drs after all of this, hes only running my hcg-

after this miscarriage i have a specialist i am going to see, he is VERY thorough and he checks for literally everything, very attentive and thinks 1 miscarriage is 1 too many, sends your for bloodwork right away, has you seen like 5 times in the first trimester w a sono every time-not like 1 dr who doesnt think its an issue till after i lose 3 then we can take-

i just HATE how these drs tell you its okay til you lose 3 pretty much.


----------



## keepthefaithx

and get this. i forgot, i asked him why my belly was so big. he said to me, hes like im not judging or whatever but have you been eatting alot extra, i was like honestly yea....i gained 12 pounds in freaking 3 weeks can you imagine, ive been SOOOOOOOO hungry and not caring.

so yeah, now to get my mind off everything after all is done, im guna start working out again, maybe that will make me feel better


----------



## collie_crazy

Oh hunny I am so sorry this is all so confusing for you :hugs::hugs: Its so unfair :cry:

I think it can take a while for all your hormones to go down and sometimes if there is still tissue left over then your HCG can still increase but no where near as fast as it would if baby was growing. I have heard of it taking upto 4 weeks for all the hormones to go back to 0 after a miscarriage and there is something called a 'missed miscarriage' which is where the baby stops growing but the woman doesnt bleed at all so doesnt know she has miscarried until the scan etc. Sometimes people can go for their 12 week scan and find out the baby stopped growing at 6 weeks but because there is still HCG in their system they still have symptoms. 

Its all so heartbreaking :( and not very straightforward. I hope you find a doctor who can give you some answers :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks collie

its weird bc i feel very just angry.

i wanna know wtf is wrong w me. i feel it cant be two "flukes" as they say, i personally think i have no problem getting pregnant but for some reason i cant hold a baby-

when i see the specialist i know hes guna send me for everything so i hope i get some answers.

it like a sick joke bc you get so close and its ripped away, and really isnt once enough, i was SO hopeful.

but i guess AGAIN its not my time, what can i do but stay faithful and believe it will happen soon.
xo


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls...I had a LOT of catching up to do and have to go into a meeting in 5 mins...der. 

Ok, let's see if I can remember the last 20 pages...Moo - I think you posted those beautiful pics! love them! 

Lisette....holy cow I LOVE your reading!!! I hope you feel encouraged that this is going to happen for you in the next couple of months. And maybe it takes some pressure off that you can relax a bit...take your time, try do de-stress as much as you can with that crazy job of yours...recoup...and then bang!! cook up a baby!! 

Jess - I was thinking that about your reading, that she said you'd have a Nov conception. Interesting....VERY interesting you haven't had AF yet!! 

KTF - my opinion is really that it's not you, but it was probably something genetic with the baby that things weren't right. That's the most common reason, especially early on, so let's go with the simplest explanation being the right one. I know that sucks either way, but if they can't find something wrong with your body...then it had to be the little one...just waiting for the right mix of genes!!! 

I want to talk more to you about my MC because it might shed more light on what may have happened with you as far as hcg and all that....but has to be after my meeting. xxxxxx 
]
back in a bit.


----------



## confusedprego

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks collie
> 
> its weird bc i feel very just angry.
> 
> i wanna know wtf is wrong w me. i feel it cant be two "flukes" as they say, i personally think i have no problem getting pregnant but for some reason i cant hold a baby-
> 
> when i see the specialist i know hes guna send me for everything so i hope i get some answers.
> 
> it like a sick joke bc you get so close and its ripped away, and really isnt once enough, i was SO hopeful.
> 
> but i guess AGAIN its not my time, what can i do but stay faithful and believe it will happen soon.
> xo

So sorry Lisa! You're in my thoughts and hopefully your new doctor will be able to figure things out for you! Keep us updated. I know its frustrating but try to keep your head up, you'll figure all this out soon and have your baby before you know it.


----------



## jkb11

KTF- :hugs:I'm sorry you are hoving to go through this:hugs:I know the wait is such a hard part. When I miscarried I just had light spotting for about 2 weeks then the heavy bleeding started for a week. I went for blood work every 2-4 days. The way my dr. explained to me was that if my hcg didnt come down to less than 5 in 2 weeks then they would go ahead with the d&c to prevent infection. I tk if you are concerned about getting the d&c you have every right to get a second opinion.Every dr. practices differently. I believe God knew that I emotionally could not handle just losing my child instantly and that is why it took my body so much time to let go. Hang in there sweety. We are here for you.


----------



## MrsMoo72

aww Lisa, hope you're doing ok hunny :hugs: Sounds like you have a good plan and you're being so brave. Thinking about you :kiss:


----------



## jessy1101

Well i finaly got my AF this morning. It's not heavy but it's there! I'm kinda happy not that i have it just that if it was meant to come glad it didnt play games longer. I wanna start for that november conception in 2 weeks whaaaaa!!

Lesse very good call switching dr u have nuttin to loose. And if ever there is something better they find it now for sure!!

How is everybody? Anybody else off tomorrow for Remembrance day?? I am!! So today is actualy my friday woooooooo me likey very very much!!


----------



## jkb11

:hugs:That SUCKS jess I wanted you to get that BFP! I'm proud of ya girly! staying positive! Only 2 weeks for you to get your freak on!lol.


jessy1101 said:


> Well i finaly got my AF this morning. It's not heavy but it's there! I'm kinda happy not that i have it just that if it was meant to come glad it didnt play games longer. I wanna start for that november conception in 2 weeks whaaaaa!!
> 
> Lesse very good call switching dr u have nuttin to loose. And if ever there is something better they find it now for sure!!
> 
> How is everybody? Anybody else off tomorrow for Remembrance day?? I am!! So today is actualy my friday woooooooo me likey very very much!!


----------



## jessy1101

Oooohhh holy fuckk im in training this am and the 2 people sittin beside me are france frenchies and wont STFU!! Is it possible to discreetly strangle somebody??? Is having the most annoying accents motive enough????


----------



## jessy1101

I believe in Mesina Jbk sooo i ll b gettin my BFP next shot for sure!! Im very positive and anxious damnit lolol


----------



## jessy1101

Collie!!! OMG it s soo nice seeing u on here sweety!! How r u? Everything in general?? Wuv u bunches and hope ur doing good!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Well i finaly got my AF this morning. It's not heavy but it's there! I'm kinda happy not that i have it just that if it was meant to come glad it didnt play games longer. I wanna start for that november conception in 2 weeks whaaaaa!!
> 
> Lesse very good call switching dr u have nuttin to loose. And if ever there is something better they find it now for sure!!
> 
> How is everybody? Anybody else off tomorrow for Remembrance day?? I am!! So today is actualy my friday woooooooo me likey very very much!!

Woo Hoo for AF!:happydance: You can now start working toward proving Mesina right!

I think you bitchy Uterus must have been talking to mine... AF is still so light. I wish she would just hurry the F up so I can be done with her! I am going to have to go back through my charts and see if I had any other months with a slow starting AF... this is frustrating.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, nevermind... I just went and reviewed my charts and apparently this happens nearly every month LOL. What would I do without all my charts?

Is anyone else testing soon? We need some distractions!

KTF- sorry if you said and I just missed it, but when will you get to see your new Dr? After all your blood work is done?


----------



## confusedprego

I'm trying to decide when to test...I'm 7dpo today and boobs are hurting like crazy but all stabby...not like an overall soreness like usual. I have 3 frers and 5 clearblue digitals that detect as low as 25 hcg...what do you girls think? Sunday? That's 10dpo.


----------



## lauren10

Jessy...sorry and congrats both at the same time!! it's good to know!! And this is your month!!! 

So KTF, I wanted to tell you that when I had my MC, I was 11 weeks and my HCG was 21,000. Perfect for the dates! However, when I saw the baby come out, I believe she wasn't quite the right size for my dates (looked to be maybe a week or two behind). The doctor concurred that all signs pointed to the baby dying some time prior...but my body had NO idea it was happening until the floodgates opened and the bleeding was instantly out of control. As horrible as this all was, it was good in the sense that it indicated an issue with my little baby's genes, and not that there was a problem with me carrying a pregnancy. It took weeks for my hcg to come down to normal.

SOOOOooo....what I'm saying is...it does make some sense that your body is still trying to catch up with what just happened to you...because the baby knew something was wrong before your body did. Does that make any sense? 

Also, I had a D&C and it wasn't bad at all. I didn't have any pain after and it was a very quick procedure. Aw, talking about this is making me sad...but I really like to be able to "remember" it all with you people...since it's almost like it's not acceptable to talk about it with other people. 

I hope in some way this helps. xxxx


----------



## lauren10

confusedprego said:


> I'm trying to decide when to test...I'm 7dpo today and boobs are hurting like crazy but all stabby...not like an overall soreness like usual. I have 3 frers and 5 clearblue digitals that detect as low as 25 hcg...what do you girls think? Sunday? That's 10dpo.

Sunday is a good compromise! Lots of credit to you if you can wait until then!!! :)

PS....I hope you guys don't feel like...Lauren, why are you still here? But I'm waiting for all of you to come with me, because frankly...other threads are too boring. 

thanks :)


----------



## confusedprego

lauren10 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide when to test...I'm 7dpo today and boobs are hurting like crazy but all stabby...not like an overall soreness like usual. I have 3 frers and 5 clearblue digitals that detect as low as 25 hcg...what do you girls think? Sunday? That's 10dpo.
> 
> Sunday is a good compromise! Lots of credit to you if you can wait until then!!! :)
> 
> PS....I hope you guys don't feel like...Lauren, why are you still here? But I'm waiting for all of you to come with me, because frankly...other threads are too boring.
> 
> thanks :)Click to expand...

Yea we'll see if I can wait lol...might sneak one on saturday but I won't let myself do one tm bc I know its too early. 


Glad you stuck around! Makes us feel not left behind :)


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide when to test...I'm 7dpo today and boobs are hurting like crazy but all stabby...not like an overall soreness like usual. I have 3 frers and 5 clearblue digitals that detect as low as 25 hcg...what do you girls think? Sunday? That's 10dpo.
> 
> Sunday is a good compromise! Lots of credit to you if you can wait until then!!! :)
> 
> PS....I hope you guys don't feel like...Lauren, why are you still here? But I'm waiting for all of you to come with me, because frankly...other threads are too boring.
> 
> thanks :)Click to expand...

Wow I guess my HCG was really high when I MC'd. Mine was over 20,000 @ 7 weeks, but unfortunately only a sac, no yolk sac, no fetal pole! I wonder if mine was a mistake in the lab?

Anyways... I can't speak for the other girls, but I like that you stuck around! It gives me hope that I too will get there one day:thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide when to test...I'm 7dpo today and boobs are hurting like crazy but all stabby...not like an overall soreness like usual. I have 3 frers and 5 clearblue digitals that detect as low as 25 hcg...what do you girls think? Sunday? That's 10dpo.
> 
> Sunday is a good compromise! Lots of credit to you if you can wait until then!!! :)
> 
> PS....I hope you guys don't feel like...Lauren, why are you still here? But I'm waiting for all of you to come with me, because frankly...other threads are too boring.
> 
> thanks :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yea we'll see if I can wait lol...might sneak one on saturday but I won't let myself do one tm bc I know its too early.
> 
> 
> Glad you stuck around! Makes us feel not left behind :)Click to expand...

You are very patient... LOL FX'd for you!


----------



## themarshas

lauren10 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide when to test...I'm 7dpo today and boobs are hurting like crazy but all stabby...not like an overall soreness like usual. I have 3 frers and 5 clearblue digitals that detect as low as 25 hcg...what do you girls think? Sunday? That's 10dpo.
> 
> Sunday is a good compromise! Lots of credit to you if you can wait until then!!! :)
> 
> PS....I hope you guys don't feel like...Lauren, why are you still here? But I'm waiting for all of you to come with me, because frankly...other threads are too boring.
> 
> thanks :)Click to expand...

Lauren- Personally, I'd love watch your pregnancy progress and you give me hope! And I agree- there's a lot of boring threads out there.


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren sweethart of i abondon us i'll have to go to ur place and kick ur asss!! With lots of love of course teeheee..

Of course the other threads are boring most people arent as ummm....let's call it opened like we are. Meaning sharing all things TMI...i love sharing all my TMI moments it's the absolute best best!!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Wow I guess my HCG was really high when I MC'd. Mine was over 20,000 @ 7 weeks, but unfortunately only a sac, no yolk sac, no fetal pole! I wonder if mine was a mistake in the lab?
> 
> Anyways... I can't speak for the other girls, but I like that you stuck around! It gives me hope that I too will get there one day:thumbup:

Ok great, I like being here!! 

so I just looked at this chart and it appears my hcg was a little low at the time I miscarried, it should have been over 25,000...but look at the ranges that are "normal"....it's a very big range!! So twinkie yours was within normal too.

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Wow I guess my HCG was really high when I MC'd. Mine was over 20,000 @ 7 weeks, but unfortunately only a sac, no yolk sac, no fetal pole! I wonder if mine was a mistake in the lab?
> 
> Anyways... I can't speak for the other girls, but I like that you stuck around! It gives me hope that I too will get there one day:thumbup:
> 
> Ok great, I like being here!!
> 
> so I just looked at this chart and it appears my hcg was a little low at the time I miscarried, it should have been over 25,000...but look at the ranges that are "normal"....it's a very big range!! So twinkie yours was within normal too.
> 
> 3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml
> 4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml
> 5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml
> 6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml
> 7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml
> 9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/mlClick to expand...

Good to know... too bad there wasn't a baby to go along with all that HCG I was producing :( 

Anyways...

I am getting very mad at my uterus. Still just light bleeding! I am beginning to wonder if I even O'd last month, cause that would explain the super light period. I have been having cramps off an on but nothing! And the stupid nurse still hasn't called me back about my prescription. I was gonna ask her about the light period, but I am sure she will not be able to tell me anything. So since it is CD3 I have to decide if I want to start the soy tonight or tomorrow. I heard that CD3-7 is the best to take it, but since AF seems to be coming slowly, I was wondering if it would be better to take it a day later, since my cycle is so slow to start. Wish I knew more about soy! I guess I can be our PUPO soy guinea pig!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls - this is TMI so be aware.

One time ( it was this year) I've smelt this same smell. Yesterday was CD3 and my AF was drifting off and i got cramps and started bleeding again. Anyways, my af has been different kind of. Its weird because it seems like its super fresh blood. It looks pink red. Usually mine is dark. There's a lot of clots too. And starting yesterday it has had this odor. It smells like metallic (rust) mixed with a garlicy smell and poop. I know that sounds disgusting but i have no idea what it could be? My af is almost gone today. What the heck is all this? I've smelt that smell once before but i can't remember if i had my af or not. I think it was.

Sorry for the TMI.


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Twinks i will be the guinea pig! Can i feed u lil pellets?? LOLOL kidding kidding.

Hmmm Dust that is weird..but honestly it could just be some type of freaky deaky hormones that messed up ur AF. I know i've already had a metallic smell to mine before...my first AF after my mc was sooo light and color wise too very weird. My 2nd was a killer shitttttt. This one here is just standard i find. Not heavy just ish LOL.

Twinks it sucks doesnt it when it wont end? And then u think ur done, decide to get ur freak on that night and bamm makes u bleed a teeny bit more that ur worried it will stain ur pants when u dont notice grrrrr....

Yesssssss if i go by a 14 day O time then my O date should b nov 23!! Or maybe i'll O a teeny bit before or teeny bit after so that whole week?? Ya imma gonna be nakeddddd oooooo


----------



## lauren10

bdust, your blood will smell like metal because of the iron in it. Are you taking prenatals? that might make it more smelly because of the iron. Not sure about the garlic and poop smells. If you have clots, that just means some blood is pooling in your uterus and clotting before it comes out. It shouldn't be a big concern...I just know they're not supposed to get too big. With my AF I always get a mixture of red (fresh), dark (old) and clots. fun stuff!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

^^^^Thats pretty much what I was going to say!! 

Mine is also just fresh bright red blood at the mo too!


----------



## babydust818

Okay. Thanks. I was afraid something was wrong with me. I did take prenatals from ovulation time to af. I need to buy more bcz I'm out.


----------



## jessy1101

Sooooo looks like i'll be going to get a nice warm yummy Timmy's on my lunch hour in half an hour wooppp wooopp!!

Anybody else fans of Tim Hortins??


----------



## lauren10

Yes! but I have a Keurig too so I make my own a lot. Probably the US people won't know about Timmys :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey guys.

i just had my sono, the lady said no sign of pregnancy (which i knew) and she said its not an ectopic she can tell, which thank god thats great news considering.

my left ovary has 2 small cysts right ovary nothing

she said she definately thinks it was a chemical and my levels should i go down. 

she said my lining was very thick so thats a good sign af is coming soon, i actually feel her coming....

so what we do ya know.

try and try again!

:(


----------



## keepthefaithx

and i have apt w a specialist to see if i have anything wrong w me..december 1..xo


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Hey girls - this is TMI so be aware.
> 
> One time ( it was this year) I've smelt this same smell. Yesterday was CD3 and my AF was drifting off and i got cramps and started bleeding again. Anyways, my af has been different kind of. Its weird because it seems like its super fresh blood. It looks pink red. Usually mine is dark. There's a lot of clots too. And starting yesterday it has had this odor. It smells like metallic (rust) mixed with a garlicy smell and poop. I know that sounds disgusting but i have no idea what it could be? My af is almost gone today. What the heck is all this? I've smelt that smell once before but i can't remember if i had my af or not. I think it was.
> 
> Sorry for the TMI.

I have never had anything like that, but it doesn't sound good. Do you think you might have an infection?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny im sorry :-(
Yeh thats all we can do- pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off and carry on!
Thinking about you xx


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> and i have apt w a specialist to see if i have anything wrong w me..december 1..xo

Are you going to try straight away or wait until after you appt Dec 1st?


----------



## themarshas

Love Tim's but the only time I get it is on my way to Montreal- which we're going to for New Years so I'm pretty exctied about that! And Lauren- my hubby works for Kuerig/Green Mountain Coffee Roasters so thank you for supporting a great company  And clearly we're addicted to Keurig/Coffee in general. I've switched to decaf but mannnn has it been hard :-( However, we get everything for free so I can try every flavor haha

I have to say today I'm having a pretty down day in general, mostly induced by not being pregnant, not having kids and knowing too many people who are pregnant or due. Trying to push through the jealousy because I reallllly am happy for them. But today I seriously just want another BFP or my AF to show up (about a week away!) so we can try again. Sorry for being a downer! 

KTF- I was the same way after my m/c. Kinda happy to know that it isn't an ectopic because they have more risks. I know that there aren't any upsides to this situation but maybe now you'll get some more answers/tests and the sooner AF comes the sooner you can try again!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im guna get a d&c im pretty sure just to clean me out, he recommended it and alot of people are encouraging me too..

i just need a little break to heal and relax, im not guna try right away im guna wait a cycle i wanna get testing done too you know to see if there is a problem. or its another fluke

xo


----------



## themarshas

It sucks that you have to go to a specialist but maybe you'll get some good information and I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> im guna get a d&c im pretty sure just to clean me out, he recommended it and alot of people are encouraging me too..
> 
> i just need a little break to heal and relax, im not guna try right away im guna wait a cycle i wanna get testing done too you know to see if there is a problem. or its another fluke
> 
> xo

The D&C for me provided a little closure, which was relieving after several days of waiting to bleed and feeling pregnant knowing that there was no baby... mentally those days were probably just as hard as when I found out.

Waiting a while to heal was the right choice for me and hopefully once you have your testing done by the FS you can get back to TTC! Good Luck girlie!


----------



## jessy1101

KTF it's definetly better that it's not ectopic for sure. And i'm happy u can see a specialist that soon for sure! U need to take as much time as u feel u need. Ur body will also need some R&R if u do get a D&C. I know it's hard but what else can we do right? Pick ourselves up and try try again!

Sides i'm sending us tons of positive vibes to be preg together! Ditto for everyone else too!

I kinda feel a lil weird knowing what was predicted for me next..yes i know take some leave some not basing myself on it and etc etc. But there have been too many coicidences not too right?? What do u girlies think??


----------



## babydust818

Stacie - i don't know if i have infection. That's what i was afraid of and why i wanted to ask. I don't smell it anymore. I just did yesterday. It's so weird. I don't understand.

Lisa - i think waiting one cycle would be a really good idea. That way your body can have time to heal and get pass this process. It takes a lot out on our bodies. I wish you didn't have to experience this again. I heard a d&c isn't the best thing to go through but its very reccomended. I wish i would've done it. Just keep your head up and know a month from now you will feel better than right in this moment. Time heals wounds but the scars will be there as a reminder. Something good will come out of it, i promise!

Jessy - i hate coffee BUT in New York where I'm from they have Tim Hortons! They do on the thruway too! My mom loves it.


----------



## babydust818

Oh and... Isn't it weird that Mesina predicted a boy for Lauren, me, and lisette? Did she predict boy for you jessy? I don't remember


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sucks about af Jess :growlmad:
Guess you're with me and baby d now - drinking tea in the 2ww before the 2ww :sad1:


----------



## themarshas

babydust818 said:


> Oh and... Isn't it weird that Mesina predicted a boy for Lauren, me, and lisette? Did she predict boy for you jessy? I don't remember

Speaking of all boys, I posted about the ring test to predict gender a while back. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## babydust818

I didn't. Some how i missed that post :( 

How do you do it?


----------



## jessy1101

Dust yup i'm supose to have a lil boy first too!! But lately i see soooo many people pregnant with girls so guess we'll even it out? LOL R u going to freak out if i do get preg next cycle? U know what it will mean...you'll be not far behind lolol!!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and... Isn't it weird that Mesina predicted a boy for Lauren, me, and lisette? Did she predict boy for you jessy? I don't remember
> 
> Speaking of all boys, I posted about the ring test to predict gender a while back. Has anyone tried it?Click to expand...

I did it and got sooo many wacky differences lolol


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Sucks about af Jess :growlmad:
> Guess you're with me and baby d now - drinking tea in the 2ww before the 2ww :sad1:

Pffffff tea lololol nopeee i'm gettin some good stuff tonight baby! Maybe a lil bit of bubbly? Mhhhmm i'm a huge fan of champagne. I tried this new champagne strawberry and just seriously no words can describe it!!

Sides gonna have to drink my lil heart out right since according to Mesina my BFP is just around the corner!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Sucks about af Jess :growlmad:
> Guess you're with me and baby d now - drinking tea in the 2ww before the 2ww :sad1:

and me too!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Sucks about af Jess :growlmad:
> Guess you're with me and baby d now - drinking tea in the 2ww before the 2ww :sad1:
> 
> and me too!Click to expand...

oops, sorry twinks! Of course you too!
xx


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Twinks r u also telling me ur gonna just be drinking tea for 2 weeks??!!! I need me some long distance drinking buddies here LOL.

Twinks bet u a million dollars your gonna get preg same time as me!! Shittt here's to hoping i'm right on that hiihiiii


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I just got a call back from the Nurse at my Dr. office and they are calling in my prescription, so I am all ready for this month! I just wish AF would get heavier already...

So has anyone ever not ovulated? I wasn't completely sure I did this month, so if I didn't would that mean my AF will be lighter since my lining never really got thick waiting for the egg??? I am just so confused! I know my cycles usually start off light, but this is the lightest they have ever been! It is so crazy! I went to change my tampon and there was hardly anything there! 

So I guess i am going to go ahead and start taking the soy this evening, hopefully this wonky cycle won't effect anything.

FX'd for a soy baby this month!


----------



## jessy1101

I admit tho i'm kinda nervous like i was saying about the Mesina reading...if ever next cycle i dont get a BFP like predicted but everyone else get's there's like they are predicted i'm kinda gonna feel like it's bad karma on me or something lololol.

Yes yes take some leave some but...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I just got a call back from the Nurse at my Dr. office and they are calling in my prescription, so I am all ready for this month! I just wish AF would get heavier already...
> 
> So has anyone ever not ovulated? I wasn't completely sure I did this month, so if I didn't would that mean my AF will be lighter since my lining never really got thick waiting for the egg??? I am just so confused! I know my cycles usually start off light, but this is the lightest they have ever been! It is so crazy! I went to change my tampon and there was hardly anything there!
> 
> So I guess i am going to go ahead and start taking the soy this evening, hopefully this wonky cycle won't effect anything.
> 
> FX'd for a soy baby this month!

That was my AF 28 days after my MC. I'm convinced i didnt O that cycle too it was too weird...here's to hoping soy works out for sure!! Does it count if i drink soy milk?? Mhhhmmm......soy milk...likey likey..


----------



## confusedprego

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I just got a call back from the Nurse at my Dr. office and they are calling in my prescription, so I am all ready for this month! I just wish AF would get heavier already...
> 
> So has anyone ever not ovulated? I wasn't completely sure I did this month, so if I didn't would that mean my AF will be lighter since my lining never really got thick waiting for the egg??? I am just so confused! I know my cycles usually start off light, but this is the lightest they have ever been! It is so crazy! I went to change my tampon and there was hardly anything there!
> 
> So I guess i am going to go ahead and start taking the soy this evening, hopefully this wonky cycle won't effect anything.
> 
> FX'd for a soy baby this month!

My last af was really weird...it was really heavy and painful for 2days and then would be around for about 8hrs then disappear completely until the next day. It took the nights off. I think our cycles may just be weird for a little while...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ahhh Twinks r u also telling me ur gonna just be drinking tea for 2 weeks??!!! I need me some long distance drinking buddies here LOL.
> 
> Twinks bet u a million dollars your gonna get preg same time as me!! Shittt here's to hoping i'm right on that hiihiiii

I would love that! I was just asking DH last night if he though we could have an August baby, since that is when my due date would be if we get our BFP this cycle. He said sure why not. The thing is if it doesn't happen this month, then I would be on to September and that is when both DH and DS's birthdays are. Last year he didn't want to start trying then because he didn't want the birthday's too close together... I don't care now, I will take an August baby, September baby, whatever month I can get!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and I am a big tea drinker, but next week I will be drinking alcoholic beverages... it is my anniversary and me and DH are going out of town... bow chica wow wow LOL! It would have been awesome if it coincided with O, but I think it will be a little early, but who knows! Anniversary baby maybe?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh Twinks r u also telling me ur gonna just be drinking tea for 2 weeks??!!! I need me some long distance drinking buddies here LOL.
> 
> Twinks bet u a million dollars your gonna get preg same time as me!! Shittt here's to hoping i'm right on that hiihiiii
> 
> I would love that! I was just asking DH last night if he though we could have an August baby, since that is when my due date would be if we get our BFP this cycle. He said sure why not. The thing is if it doesn't happen this month, then I would be on to September and that is when both DH and DS's birthdays are. Last year he didn't want to start trying then because he didn't want the birthday's too close together... I don't care now, I will take an August baby, September baby, whatever month I can get!Click to expand...

Beggars cant be choosers sometimes huh? I remeber saying for god knows how long that i hope to not have my final months pregnant be in the summer due to the scorching killer summer we had this year. And that if it had to happen not be due in august and blalballblalba...betcha any money karma heard all that bitchingg and moaning..i can kinda connect the dots and what's next LOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a call back from the Nurse at my Dr. office and they are calling in my prescription, so I am all ready for this month! I just wish AF would get heavier already...
> 
> So has anyone ever not ovulated? I wasn't completely sure I did this month, so if I didn't would that mean my AF will be lighter since my lining never really got thick waiting for the egg??? I am just so confused! I know my cycles usually start off light, but this is the lightest they have ever been! It is so crazy! I went to change my tampon and there was hardly anything there!
> 
> So I guess i am going to go ahead and start taking the soy this evening, hopefully this wonky cycle won't effect anything.
> 
> FX'd for a soy baby this month!
> 
> That was my AF 28 days after my MC. I'm convinced i didnt O that cycle too it was too weird...here's to hoping soy works out for sure!! Does it count if i drink soy milk?? Mhhhmmm......soy milk...likey likey..Click to expand...

Well only drink it early in your cycle, too much soy through out your cycle will cause problems!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh Twinks r u also telling me ur gonna just be drinking tea for 2 weeks??!!! I need me some long distance drinking buddies here LOL.
> 
> Twinks bet u a million dollars your gonna get preg same time as me!! Shittt here's to hoping i'm right on that hiihiiii
> 
> I would love that! I was just asking DH last night if he though we could have an August baby, since that is when my due date would be if we get our BFP this cycle. He said sure why not. The thing is if it doesn't happen this month, then I would be on to September and that is when both DH and DS's birthdays are. Last year he didn't want to start trying then because he didn't want the birthday's too close together... I don't care now, I will take an August baby, September baby, whatever month I can get!Click to expand...

I felt like that too before my mc. Wanted to get pg before jan so bday wasn't same time as ds. But right now - i'd take anything!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Oh and I am a big tea drinker, but next week I will be drinking alcoholic beverages... it is my anniversary and me and DH are going out of town... bow chica wow wow LOL! It would have been awesome if it coincided with O, but I think it will be a little early, but who knows! Anniversary baby maybe?

Yesssss thank god i'm not the only alchy on board lololol i kid i kid. We gotta savor it tho cuz after this we're gonna be out for a while sooooo...

Love that at least once every day now we get the good porn music with our posts! LOVE LOVE


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I just got a call back from the Nurse at my Dr. office and they are calling in my prescription, so I am all ready for this month! I just wish AF would get heavier already...
> 
> So has anyone ever not ovulated? I wasn't completely sure I did this month, so if I didn't would that mean my AF will be lighter since my lining never really got thick waiting for the egg??? I am just so confused! I know my cycles usually start off light, but this is the lightest they have ever been! It is so crazy! I went to change my tampon and there was hardly anything there!
> 
> So I guess i am going to go ahead and start taking the soy this evening, hopefully this wonky cycle won't effect anything.
> 
> FX'd for a soy baby this month!
> 
> That was my AF 28 days after my MC. I'm convinced i didnt O that cycle too it was too weird...here's to hoping soy works out for sure!! Does it count if i drink soy milk?? Mhhhmmm......soy milk...likey likey..Click to expand...
> 
> Well only drink it early in your cycle, too much soy through out your cycle will cause problems!Click to expand...

Evil evil soy milk then grrrr


----------



## MrsMoo72

Next month is gonna be sooo exciting coz we will all be testing around the same time!! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh Twinks r u also telling me ur gonna just be drinking tea for 2 weeks??!!! I need me some long distance drinking buddies here LOL.
> 
> Twinks bet u a million dollars your gonna get preg same time as me!! Shittt here's to hoping i'm right on that hiihiiii
> 
> I would love that! I was just asking DH last night if he though we could have an August baby, since that is when my due date would be if we get our BFP this cycle. He said sure why not. The thing is if it doesn't happen this month, then I would be on to September and that is when both DH and DS's birthdays are. Last year he didn't want to start trying then because he didn't want the birthday's too close together... I don't care now, I will take an August baby, September baby, whatever month I can get!Click to expand...
> 
> Beggars cant be choosers sometimes huh? I remeber saying for god knows how long that i hope to not have my final months pregnant be in the summer due to the scorching killer summer we had this year. And that if it had to happen not be due in august and blalballblalba...betcha any money karma heard all that bitchingg and moaning..i can kinda connect the dots and what's next LOLOLClick to expand...

Hahah, that is why I was so excited when I found out I was due in March... I was like YES! a winter baby, that will be awesome. But I survived being a big fat cow in August before, I could do it again...


----------



## babydust818

Jessy - i am suppose to get my BFP this next cycle as well. My baby is suppose to be born under the month of August which I'd have to get pregnant this month!!


----------



## jessy1101

Babydust is everything ok today?? We we're extremely worried yesterday that one of us said something that hurt ur feelings!! If ever that did happen i can honestly swear it wasnt meant like that for sure sweety!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Jessy - i am suppose to get my BFP this next cycle as well. My baby is suppose to be born under the month of August which I'd have to get pregnant this month!!

Looks like me and u got some big predictions to fill out huh?? Dont u find it a teeny bit nervewracking?? Knowing what's to come and not be sure it's really go work????


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Next month is gonna be sooo exciting coz we will all be testing around the same time!! :happydance:

FX'd we'll get on a roll of BFPs! I might be a little after you, I typically O late anyways (stupid ovaries!)


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Next month is gonna be sooo exciting coz we will all be testing around the same time!! :happydance:
> 
> FX'd we'll get on a roll of BFPs! I might be a little after you, I typically O late anyways (stupid ovaries!)Click to expand...

Ahhh ur ovaries arent bad bad u know. It's my juicyness vadge wise that creeped me out this month!! I mean why??? It was even turned on juice damnit :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie- My hubby said he didn't want a fall or year end baby when we first started trying. There is a book out that basically said that children born later in the year end up being worse at certain sports and in school because they are lacking the age (albeit a few months) and experience of their peers. Clearly my DH was given crazy looks when he said this. I read the book- Outliers- and although pretty interesting, I didn't buy in. With my job summer isn't ideal so we were aiming for a spring baby but at this point I just want a baby- I don't give a crap when my EDD would be. 

I can't for the life of me find my post about the ring gender test. But basically I asked originally if you thought about the gender of the child you M/C? When my DH and I did the test we both got BGB. But we'd never planned on having more than 2. So the question is if/when we concieve again will we get a boy or a girl? Do you believe in this sort of thing? and do you think this would be the Boy that we each got as #1?

Here's how you do it:
Get a ring, and put it on a string. Hold the ends of the string with one hand, and put out the other hand palm up. (You must be sitting up with your hand out in front of you... you don't want your hand over your stomach)
Make sure the string isn't twisted so the ring isn't spinning.
Hold the ring at the level of your hand, just to the side of your hand and dip it below your hand level three times, then hold it above the center of your palm and wait until it has decided a pattern.

IF it is swinging back and forth, it is indicating boy, IF it is swinging in circles it is indicating girl.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well i have no idea if/when i'll be ov'ing so.....?
I've already prepared DH for what's to come (literally!!!:haha:)


----------



## themarshas

I think this month should just fly by so we can find out if your predictions were right! and so the holidays can be here already


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> I think this month should just fly by so we can find out if your predictions were right! and so the holidays can be here already

I'm sooo freaked out by it tho!! What happens if i'm the fluke??? That's just mean damnitt


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well i have no idea if/when i'll be ov'ing so.....?
> I've already prepared DH for what's to come (literally!!!:haha:)

Does it include awsome porn music??????:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

No it wasn't anything anyone on here said. I was aggravated with my home life then i get on facebook and there lies more bs. So i was like f it I'm getting off today!

And yes, big shoes to fill this month. Last month was my first time charting ovulation. I O'd CD19 (i think). That was the last day i had ewcm and cramps! This month i am using my CBFM. I'm so excited!! I hope it does the trick. I'm so anxious. If i do O on cd19 again i won't O until the 25th, dangit. That's so far away!! 

Good luck to all and i hope we get our baby boys Jessy! I guess boys are meant to be rainbow babies.


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I think this month should just fly by so we can find out if your predictions were right! and so the holidays can be here already
> 
> I'm sooo freaked out by it tho!! What happens if i'm the fluke??? That's just mean damnittClick to expand...

I'll be optimistic for you!! Although, if it doesn't happen that saves me the money of having to get my own 

Hoping for a BFP before then though!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> No it wasn't anything anyone on here said. I was aggravated with my home life then i get on facebook and there lies more bs. So i was like f it I'm getting off today!
> 
> And yes, big shoes to fill this month. Last month was my first time charting ovulation. I O'd CD19 (i think). That was the last day i had ewcm and cramps! This month i am using my CBFM. I'm so excited!! I hope it does the trick. I'm so anxious. If i do O on cd19 again i won't O until the 25th, dangit. That's so far away!!
> 
> Good luck to all and i hope we get our baby boys Jessy! I guess boys are meant to be rainbow babies.

Oooooooo good! We really thought it was us lololol. I even looked back at my posts cuz i was like a crapp what did i say bad?? LOLOL

Ahh see mine would be around nov 22 give or take so looks like we're gonna be back to back! Testing wise tho i'm really gonna hold out to either right before my supose to be AF or the exact af date. The only possible way i'd even consider testing before is if it's the EXACT same symptoms like the month i got preg!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I think this month should just fly by so we can find out if your predictions were right! and so the holidays can be here already
> 
> I'm sooo freaked out by it tho!! What happens if i'm the fluke??? That's just mean damnittClick to expand...
> 
> I'll be optimistic for you!! Although, if it doesn't happen that saves me the money of having to get my own
> 
> Hoping for a BFP before then though!Click to expand...

Ahhhhh but if it does happen then....i'll be gobsmacked..and egarly awaiting ur prediction too heeheee. Cuz i definetly think you'll be getting one!!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG ok funny question has it ever happend that u let out the HUGEST STINKYEST fart in an elevator alone and hurried the fuckk out so nobody would know it was u??

Or the opposite happend and u walking into an elevator it smelled rank and then somebody else walked in and totaly gave u THE stare?? And u r all omg it smells right? I have no clue who did that lalalalalala


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm gonna go for 21st Nov for my O date. And i'm talking porn music, lap dancing.....:blush: No peeing tho Jess haha :haha:

Glad you're having a better day babyd :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I have totally done the farting in a lift thing!!

Totally unrelated but......
We had a lady pass away at work the other night and it got me thinking....has anyone ever seen a ghost or had a ghostly experience? Do you guys even believe in all that?


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I have totally done the farting in a lift thing!!
> 
> Totally unrelated but......
> We had a lady pass away at work the other night and it got me thinking....has anyone ever seen a ghost or had a ghostly experience? Do you guys even believe in all that?

U mean like all that paranormal activity movies??


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Twinkie- My hubby said he didn't want a fall or year end baby when we first started trying. There is a book out that basically said that children born later in the year end up being worse at certain sports and in school because they are lacking the age (albeit a few months) and experience of their peers. Clearly my DH was given crazy looks when he said this. I read the book- Outliers- and although pretty interesting, I didn't buy in. With my job summer isn't ideal so we were aiming for a spring baby but at this point I just want a baby- I don't give a crap when my EDD would be.

I have heard that before too, but I seriously don't believe it. My birthday is in December and I have done very well in school and have both a BBA and a MBA, LOL. Oh and I lettered in 2 sports in high school, although I was just mediocre- our teams were just really bad! LOL

I think it is more genetic than anything!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> No it wasn't anything anyone on here said. I was aggravated with my home life then i get on facebook and there lies more bs. So i was like f it I'm getting off today!
> 
> And yes, big shoes to fill this month. Last month was my first time charting ovulation. I O'd CD19 (i think). That was the last day i had ewcm and cramps! This month i am using my CBFM. I'm so excited!! I hope it does the trick. I'm so anxious. If i do O on cd19 again i won't O until the 25th, dangit. That's so far away!!
> 
> Good luck to all and i hope we get our baby boys Jessy! I guess boys are meant to be rainbow babies.

Oooo Dust we should be Oing really close together again! We can be 2WW buddies LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> No it wasn't anything anyone on here said. I was aggravated with my home life then i get on facebook and there lies more bs. So i was like f it I'm getting off today!
> 
> And yes, big shoes to fill this month. Last month was my first time charting ovulation. I O'd CD19 (i think). That was the last day i had ewcm and cramps! This month i am using my CBFM. I'm so excited!! I hope it does the trick. I'm so anxious. If i do O on cd19 again i won't O until the 25th, dangit. That's so far away!!
> 
> Good luck to all and i hope we get our baby boys Jessy! I guess boys are meant to be rainbow babies.
> 
> Oooo Dust we should be Oing really close together again! We can be 2WW buddies LOLClick to expand...

What bout meeee???:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> I have totally done the farting in a lift thing!!
> 
> Totally unrelated but......
> We had a lady pass away at work the other night and it got me thinking....has anyone ever seen a ghost or had a ghostly experience? Do you guys even believe in all that?
> 
> U mean like all that paranormal activity movies??Click to expand...

I don't really believe in ghosts but i'll tell you what happened to me one time....
I was staying in a hotel with my best friend (we had just been to Justin Timberlake concert - OMG amaaaaazing!!!) and i woke up in the night and it was absolutely red hot so i got up, looked for the thermostat on radiator and turned it right down as tight as it would go.
A bit later i woke up red hot again but at the end of the bed i saw this face. Looked exactly like you imagine a ghost, all white and see-through wearing a big hat and big beard - kinda like Abe Lincoln?! It just moved to the side then was gone. 
I got out of bed again, went straight to the thermostat and had to turn it all the way down again!!

I said to DH that it must have been a dream but....how did i know exactly where the thermostat was the 2nd time??!


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie210 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie- My hubby said he didn't want a fall or year end baby when we first started trying. There is a book out that basically said that children born later in the year end up being worse at certain sports and in school because they are lacking the age (albeit a few months) and experience of their peers. Clearly my DH was given crazy looks when he said this. I read the book- Outliers- and although pretty interesting, I didn't buy in. With my job summer isn't ideal so we were aiming for a spring baby but at this point I just want a baby- I don't give a crap when my EDD would be.
> 
> I have heard that before too, but I seriously don't believe it. My birthday is in December and I have done very well in school and have both a BBA and a MBA, LOL. Oh and I lettered in 2 sports in high school, although I was just mediocre- our teams were just really bad! LOL
> 
> I think it is more genetic than anything!Click to expand...

He's a thanksgiving baby. He's a BBA, CPA, MBA, A student and was an all-star and captain of two sports in highschool and good at every sport he's ever played. His reply to me saying "look at you, you did fine" is "just think how more amazing I could have been" ohhh goodness


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> No it wasn't anything anyone on here said. I was aggravated with my home life then i get on facebook and there lies more bs. So i was like f it I'm getting off today!
> 
> And yes, big shoes to fill this month. Last month was my first time charting ovulation. I O'd CD19 (i think). That was the last day i had ewcm and cramps! This month i am using my CBFM. I'm so excited!! I hope it does the trick. I'm so anxious. If i do O on cd19 again i won't O until the 25th, dangit. That's so far away!!
> 
> Good luck to all and i hope we get our baby boys Jessy! I guess boys are meant to be rainbow babies.
> 
> Oooo Dust we should be Oing really close together again! We can be 2WW buddies LOLClick to expand...
> 
> What bout meeee???:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Of course you too! and Mrs. Moo and everyone else who might be Oing in that general time frame!


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> No it wasn't anything anyone on here said. I was aggravated with my home life then i get on facebook and there lies more bs. So i was like f it I'm getting off today!
> 
> And yes, big shoes to fill this month. Last month was my first time charting ovulation. I O'd CD19 (i think). That was the last day i had ewcm and cramps! This month i am using my CBFM. I'm so excited!! I hope it does the trick. I'm so anxious. If i do O on cd19 again i won't O until the 25th, dangit. That's so far away!!
> 
> Good luck to all and i hope we get our baby boys Jessy! I guess boys are meant to be rainbow babies.
> 
> Oooo Dust we should be Oing really close together again! We can be 2WW buddies LOLClick to expand...
> 
> What bout meeee???:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

And meeeee?????:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jessy1101

Moo seriously that just gives me the creeps!! U must have been sooo freaked out!

Justin Timberlake eh? lolol


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> No it wasn't anything anyone on here said. I was aggravated with my home life then i get on facebook and there lies more bs. So i was like f it I'm getting off today!
> 
> And yes, big shoes to fill this month. Last month was my first time charting ovulation. I O'd CD19 (i think). That was the last day i had ewcm and cramps! This month i am using my CBFM. I'm so excited!! I hope it does the trick. I'm so anxious. If i do O on cd19 again i won't O until the 25th, dangit. That's so far away!!
> 
> Good luck to all and i hope we get our baby boys Jessy! I guess boys are meant to be rainbow babies.
> 
> Oooo Dust we should be Oing really close together again! We can be 2WW buddies LOLClick to expand...
> 
> What bout meeee???:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> And meeeee?????:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Ahhh there there my like JT fan we shall be togethaaaa we're bringin sexy backkkkk


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Twinkie- My hubby said he didn't want a fall or year end baby when we first started trying. There is a book out that basically said that children born later in the year end up being worse at certain sports and in school because they are lacking the age (albeit a few months) and experience of their peers. Clearly my DH was given crazy looks when he said this. I read the book- Outliers- and although pretty interesting, I didn't buy in. With my job summer isn't ideal so we were aiming for a spring baby but at this point I just want a baby- I don't give a crap when my EDD would be.
> 
> I have heard that before too, but I seriously don't believe it. My birthday is in December and I have done very well in school and have both a BBA and a MBA, LOL. Oh and I lettered in 2 sports in high school, although I was just mediocre- our teams were just really bad! LOL
> 
> I think it is more genetic than anything!Click to expand...
> 
> He's a thanksgiving baby. He's a BBA, CPA, MBA, A student and was an all-star and captain of two sports in highschool and good at every sport he's ever played. His reply to me saying "look at you, you did fine" is "just think how more amazing I could have been" ohhh goodnessClick to expand...

Hahaha! They think of everything don't they? Well just tell him "With genes like ours, our baby will have nothing to worry about." LOL


----------



## themarshas

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> I have totally done the farting in a lift thing!!
> 
> Totally unrelated but......
> We had a lady pass away at work the other night and it got me thinking....has anyone ever seen a ghost or had a ghostly experience? Do you guys even believe in all that?
> 
> U mean like all that paranormal activity movies??Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really believe in ghosts but i'll tell you what happened to me one time....
> I was staying in a hotel with my best friend (we had just been to Justin Timberlake concert - OMG amaaaaazing!!!) and i woke up in the night and it was absolutely red hot so i got up, looked for the thermostat on radiator and turned it right down as tight as it would go.
> A bit later i woke up red hot again but at the end of the bed i saw this face. Looked exactly like you imagine a ghost, all white and see-through wearing a big hat and big beard - kinda like Abe Lincoln?! It just moved to the side then was gone.
> I got out of bed again, went straight to the thermostat and had to turn it all the way down again!!
> 
> I said to DH that it must have been a dream but....how did i know exactly where the thermostat was the 2nd time??!Click to expand...

Creepy... My DH swears that the house he grew up in was haunted. I never saw anything but he and each of his brothers claim that they've all seen a ghost of the old man that lived and died there, all at seperate times...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww come on, the guy's hot!!! :blush:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> No it wasn't anything anyone on here said. I was aggravated with my home life then i get on facebook and there lies more bs. So i was like f it I'm getting off today!
> 
> And yes, big shoes to fill this month. Last month was my first time charting ovulation. I O'd CD19 (i think). That was the last day i had ewcm and cramps! This month i am using my CBFM. I'm so excited!! I hope it does the trick. I'm so anxious. If i do O on cd19 again i won't O until the 25th, dangit. That's so far away!!
> 
> Good luck to all and i hope we get our baby boys Jessy! I guess boys are meant to be rainbow babies.
> 
> Oooo Dust we should be Oing really close together again! We can be 2WW buddies LOLClick to expand...
> 
> What bout meeee???:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> And meeeee?????:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Hahah and you too!:dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aww come on, the guy's hot!!! :blush:

Cry me a riverrrrrrrr


----------



## MrsMoo72

I was 21!!!!!!! Ok, I like a pretty boy, big deal :blush::haha:


----------



## themarshas

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aww come on, the guy's hot!!! :blush:

i agree... makes me remember the time he was the performer for the Victoria Secret fashions show. He was so attractive  Anyone else watch the Show? I'm slightly addicted to VS...


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> I have totally done the farting in a lift thing!!
> 
> Totally unrelated but......
> We had a lady pass away at work the other night and it got me thinking....has anyone ever seen a ghost or had a ghostly experience? Do you guys even believe in all that?
> 
> U mean like all that paranormal activity movies??Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really believe in ghosts but i'll tell you what happened to me one time....
> I was staying in a hotel with my best friend (we had just been to Justin Timberlake concert - OMG amaaaaazing!!!) and i woke up in the night and it was absolutely red hot so i got up, looked for the thermostat on radiator and turned it right down as tight as it would go.
> A bit later i woke up red hot again but at the end of the bed i saw this face. Looked exactly like you imagine a ghost, all white and see-through wearing a big hat and big beard - kinda like Abe Lincoln?! It just moved to the side then was gone.
> I got out of bed again, went straight to the thermostat and had to turn it all the way down again!!
> 
> I said to DH that it must have been a dream but....how did i know exactly where the thermostat was the 2nd time??!Click to expand...

Oh Freaky! I totally believe in ghosts! My mom and aunt swear that my Grandpa was at his funeral last year! And my Mom and Sister have both heard a ghost that whispers your name at our old house! 

Do you guys believe in orbs in your pictures? When I went to my memorial walk there was an orb in one of my pictures. I kind of want to believe that it was my baby spending the day with me... Do you think they are real? I'll post the pic in a few minutes. The orb is obvious it is right around my face!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aww come on, the guy's hot!!! :blush:

I agree! Love me some JT!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I was 21!!!!!!! Ok, I like a pretty boy, big deal :blush::haha:

Rehabbb ohhhh ohhh uhhh ohhh ohhhh (The only thing JT says during that whole dang song)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow, like i said i don't really believe in ghosts, i'm too science minded but there are some things i just can' explain away....


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Aww come on, the guy's hot!!! :blush:
> 
> i agree... makes me remember the time he was the performer for the Victoria Secret fashions show. He was so attractive  Anyone else watch the Show? I'm slightly addicted to VS...Click to expand...

Love VS!! I'm always getting the emails deals almost every day! U can find some awsome things on there which rocks!!


----------



## babydust818

Yes we can all be 2WW buddies!!

As far as farting.. I haven't done it in an elevator but i use to do it in school and boys would be like 'dude you farted' to one another and I'd be like omfg you guys stink! When it was me! I also do it in aisles at stores and run with my cart after! 

I believe in ghosts i just never saw one nor do i ever want to. I wouldn't be able to handle it. I watched a paranormal show earlier and i almost cried bcz i was getting too scared. LOL. I think ghosts sense that. Therefore don't mess with me. I'm such a baby but yet i have my tough days and would go into a hauntedhouse. Makes no sense, i know!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so here is my orb picture... just a random glare of sunlight? Or an orb?


----------



## Twinkie210

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, so here is my orb picture... just a random glare of sunlight? Or an orb?
> View attachment 294236

Terrible picture I know... and it wasn't something on the lense, b/c this is the only pictur this is in!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow, that's so weird, nice to think thats your baby :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so here is my orb picture... just a random glare of sunlight? Or an orb?
> View attachment 294236
> 
> 
> Terrible picture I know... and it wasn't something on the lense, b/c this is the only pictur this is in!Click to expand...

Ahhh Twinks ur sooo purtty girly it's not a terrible picture!

Dust i'm torn with that like i dont mind seeing a ghost but i also wouldnt want to see one...i guess depends on the circumstance and where i am and etc.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, so here is my orb picture... just a random glare of sunlight? Or an orb?
> View attachment 294236
> 
> 
> Terrible picture I know... and it wasn't something on the lense, b/c this is the only pictur this is in!Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh Twinks ur sooo purtty girly it's not a terrible picture!
> 
> Dust i'm torn with that like i dont mind seeing a ghost but i also wouldnt want to see one...i guess depends on the circumstance and where i am and etc.Click to expand...

LOL my eyes are closed and I am smiling horribly! But thanks!:hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

i just think - i work in a hospital and have done for 8 years. It used to be a mental hospital as well so if i was gonna see one surely it would be there?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

WOW talk about giving a girl a run for her money catching up!!!!!!! :haha: 

Ok here's my update from today and then I will make a weak attempt to remember the last 10 pages!!!

Saw my former gyno today who is back but in the private sector. He was incredible!!! Took all the time to talk to me and answer my questions. Was sincere and empathized even telling me his own story of when they had their first many many years ago...imagine as a gyno he tried for 2years and they mc!!! He says, I have 3kids now and 8grandchildren but I remember that time like it was yesterday!!! He also knows my current gyno as she was his student and without me even saying anything he says "Oh she's a cold Bioatch!!!" Like Holy Cow Doctor!!!!!:blush: LOL So yea he examinded me and reviewed my bloodwork which I fought all morning to get faxed to him. Said I'm completely physcially healthy and good. Was pleased that I had been charting and researching good info (thanks to you guys) and agreed that since my LP could be short he prescribed a kind of progestrone which I'll insert nightly as soon as I get my next BFP. Also he agreed that taking early blood levels and stuff would be beneficial so he filled out the requisition for me so I'll be ready along with his personal email where I can send him to review and follow me next time!!!!!!! OMG I was like in heaven!!!!! And finally regarding the stress and my work he said to me since I've been trading like this for over 10yrs I'm like an athlete...my body CAN handle it and it is normal for me! Did not cause the mc in any way and I shouldn't worry for the future! Best remedy??? Take a 20min walk everyday...PROMISE!!! Just breathe and de-stress! LOL....God it helps so much coming from a Dr. I trust! Also the Mesina reading really helped me calm down too! Now I just gotta keep it up and remember to de-stress every day!

KTF - You have been in my thoughts and prayers! I'm soo sorry to read this update today but happy its not an eptopic for sure and that you will get some testing done now! According to Mesina me and you girlie...end of December early Jan cycle :winkwink: You are one brave lady and I commend you for being soo positive at a time when we all just wanna scream for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jessy - First of all I missed ya!:hugs: Congrats on starting this awesome thread of almost 200pages now - bow chica bow wow!!!!!:happydance: Next - no negative worrying stuff missy! You and BabyD are next and I am right behind ya!!! Did you see all the freaky stuff she told me??? Ummm that lady knows her stuff I tell ya!!!!!:thumbup:

Twinks - I asked about the soy and my Dr said still very new to research but basically will help with the production of extra estrogen so nothing to loose! I'm praying for a Anniversary Soy baby for u sweety!:cloud9:

Lauren - Thank you hunny, the reading has given me soo much peace its incredible!!! And lol at my job its exactly like a bat line!!! Cray Cray!!!! But looks like I'll be back to it soon enough! My boss is thrilled! :dohh:

Mrs. Moo - OMG that freaky ghost experience would have had me sleeping with the light on for months!!!!! 

BabyD glad your feeling better today too sweety! Getting ur drink on for the last time???

Sorry if I missed anything, I'm gonna go back and read tonight when H is out!

Wuv you guys :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girlies :wave:
> 
> WOW talk about giving a girl a run for her money catching up!!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Ok here's my update from today and then I will make a weak attempt to remember the last 10 pages!!!
> 
> Saw my former gyno today who is back but in the private sector. He was incredible!!! Took all the time to talk to me and answer my questions. Was sincere and empathized even telling me his own story of when they had their first many many years ago...imagine as a gyno he tried for 2years and they mc!!! He says, I have 3kids now and 8grandchildren but I remember that time like it was yesterday!!! He also knows my current gyno as she was his student and without me even saying anything he says "Oh she's a cold Bioatch!!!" Like Holy Cow Doctor!!!!!:blush: LOL So yea he examinded me and reviewed my bloodwork which I fought all morning to get faxed to him. Said I'm completely physcially healthy and good. Was pleased that I had been charting and researching good info (thanks to you guys) and agreed that since my LP could be short he prescribed a kind of progestrone which I'll insert nightly as soon as I get my next BFP. Also he agreed that taking early blood levels and stuff would be beneficial so he filled out the requisition for me so I'll be ready along with his personal email where I can send him to review and follow me next time!!!!!!! OMG I was like in heaven!!!!! And finally regarding the stress and my work he said to me since I've been trading like this for over 10yrs I'm like an athlete...my body CAN handle it and it is normal for me! Did not cause the mc in any way and I shouldn't worry for the future! Best remedy??? Take a 20min walk everyday...PROMISE!!! Just breathe and de-stress! LOL....God it helps so much coming from a Dr. I trust! Also the Mesina reading really helped me calm down too! Now I just gotta keep it up and remember to de-stress every day!
> 
> KTF - You have been in my thoughts and prayers! I'm soo sorry to read this update today but happy its not an eptopic for sure and that you will get some testing done now! According to Mesina me and you girlie...end of December early Jan cycle :winkwink: You are one brave lady and I commend you for being soo positive at a time when we all just wanna scream for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jessy - First of all I missed ya!:hugs: Congrats on starting this awesome thread of almost 200pages now - bow chica bow wow!!!!!:happydance: Next - no negative worrying stuff missy! You and BabyD are next and I am right behind ya!!! Did you see all the freaky stuff she told me??? Ummm that lady knows her stuff I tell ya!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Twinks - I asked about the soy and my Dr said still very new to research but basically will help with the production of extra estrogen so nothing to loose! I'm praying for a Anniversary Soy baby for u sweety!:cloud9:
> 
> Lauren - Thank you hunny, the reading has given me soo much peace its incredible!!! And lol at my job its exactly like a bat line!!! Cray Cray!!!! But looks like I'll be back to it soon enough! My boss is thrilled! :dohh:
> 
> Mrs. Moo - OMG that freaky ghost experience would have had me sleeping with the light on for months!!!!!
> 
> BabyD glad your feeling better today too sweety! Getting ur drink on for the last time???
> 
> Sorry if I missed anything, I'm gonna go back and read tonight when H is out!
> 
> Wuv you guys :hugs:



Wow, that is one major post missy!! Sounds like things are looking up for you though? :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Newbie missed u bunches girly!! It was weird not seeing u contribute to todays all around wackyness! I'm still shocked that in less then 40 more posts we will be at freakin 2000 replies!! PUPO is currently the 3rd threa most posted on of all times in the TTCAL section. I admit i never in my wildest dreams thought i'd meet such amazing women! U guys bring a smile to my face everyday!

I'm also happy ur gettin looked after so well Newbie! Yes Mesina just has this way to help u get threw ur struggles and breath.


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girlies :wave:
> 
> WOW talk about giving a girl a run for her money catching up!!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Ok here's my update from today and then I will make a weak attempt to remember the last 10 pages!!!
> 
> Saw my former gyno today who is back but in the private sector. He was incredible!!! Took all the time to talk to me and answer my questions. Was sincere and empathized even telling me his own story of when they had their first many many years ago...imagine as a gyno he tried for 2years and they mc!!! He says, I have 3kids now and 8grandchildren but I remember that time like it was yesterday!!! He also knows my current gyno as she was his student and without me even saying anything he says "Oh she's a cold Bioatch!!!" Like Holy Cow Doctor!!!!!:blush: LOL So yea he examinded me and reviewed my bloodwork which I fought all morning to get faxed to him. Said I'm completely physcially healthy and good. Was pleased that I had been charting and researching good info (thanks to you guys) and agreed that since my LP could be short he prescribed a kind of progestrone which I'll insert nightly as soon as I get my next BFP. Also he agreed that taking early blood levels and stuff would be beneficial so he filled out the requisition for me so I'll be ready along with his personal email where I can send him to review and follow me next time!!!!!!! OMG I was like in heaven!!!!! And finally regarding the stress and my work he said to me since I've been trading like this for over 10yrs I'm like an athlete...my body CAN handle it and it is normal for me! Did not cause the mc in any way and I shouldn't worry for the future! Best remedy??? Take a 20min walk everyday...PROMISE!!! Just breathe and de-stress! LOL....God it helps so much coming from a Dr. I trust! Also the Mesina reading really helped me calm down too! Now I just gotta keep it up and remember to de-stress every day!
> 
> KTF - You have been in my thoughts and prayers! I'm soo sorry to read this update today but happy its not an eptopic for sure and that you will get some testing done now! According to Mesina me and you girlie...end of December early Jan cycle :winkwink: You are one brave lady and I commend you for being soo positive at a time when we all just wanna scream for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jessy - First of all I missed ya!:hugs: Congrats on starting this awesome thread of almost 200pages now - bow chica bow wow!!!!!:happydance: Next - no negative worrying stuff missy! You and BabyD are next and I am right behind ya!!! Did you see all the freaky stuff she told me??? Ummm that lady knows her stuff I tell ya!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Twinks - I asked about the soy and my Dr said still very new to research but basically will help with the production of extra estrogen so nothing to loose! I'm praying for a Anniversary Soy baby for u sweety!:cloud9:
> 
> Lauren - Thank you hunny, the reading has given me soo much peace its incredible!!! And lol at my job its exactly like a bat line!!! Cray Cray!!!! But looks like I'll be back to it soon enough! My boss is thrilled! :dohh:
> 
> Mrs. Moo - OMG that freaky ghost experience would have had me sleeping with the light on for months!!!!!
> 
> BabyD glad your feeling better today too sweety! Getting ur drink on for the last time???
> 
> Sorry if I missed anything, I'm gonna go back and read tonight when H is out!
> 
> Wuv you guys :hugs:

Wow impressive summary! Did you take notes? I can't even keep up reading this page every couple minutes!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinks i've got 2 computer screens at work so i just open the same page twice 1 on each screen and post my reply while going threw what everybody said at the same time!! Easy peasy for sure!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ooohh and Newbie? Love the insert of dirty sleazy porn music without actualy refering to anything sexy. It is becoming a habbit isnt it??


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinks i've got 2 computer screens at work so i just open the same page twice 1 on each screen and post my reply while going threw what everybody said at the same time!! Easy peasy for sure!!

Why didn't I think of that? I have two screens too, but usually I keep some work related item up on the other screen incase I need to pretend I am busy! Hahaha. And occasionally I try to multi task and read the thread and do work related items at the same time, doesn't work too well though!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Mrs. Moo I had to make up for lost hours:winkwink:

Jessy you like that eh :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Holy crap I need 2 screens today BADLY!!!!


You guys put a huge smile on my face everyday too! :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinkie210 said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies :wave:
> 
> WOW talk about giving a girl a run for her money catching up!!!!!!! :haha:
> 
> Ok here's my update from today and then I will make a weak attempt to remember the last 10 pages!!!
> 
> Saw my former gyno today who is back but in the private sector. He was incredible!!! Took all the time to talk to me and answer my questions. Was sincere and empathized even telling me his own story of when they had their first many many years ago...imagine as a gyno he tried for 2years and they mc!!! He says, I have 3kids now and 8grandchildren but I remember that time like it was yesterday!!! He also knows my current gyno as she was his student and without me even saying anything he says "Oh she's a cold Bioatch!!!" Like Holy Cow Doctor!!!!!:blush: LOL So yea he examinded me and reviewed my bloodwork which I fought all morning to get faxed to him. Said I'm completely physcially healthy and good. Was pleased that I had been charting and researching good info (thanks to you guys) and agreed that since my LP could be short he prescribed a kind of progestrone which I'll insert nightly as soon as I get my next BFP. Also he agreed that taking early blood levels and stuff would be beneficial so he filled out the requisition for me so I'll be ready along with his personal email where I can send him to review and follow me next time!!!!!!! OMG I was like in heaven!!!!! And finally regarding the stress and my work he said to me since I've been trading like this for over 10yrs I'm like an athlete...my body CAN handle it and it is normal for me! Did not cause the mc in any way and I shouldn't worry for the future! Best remedy??? Take a 20min walk everyday...PROMISE!!! Just breathe and de-stress! LOL....God it helps so much coming from a Dr. I trust! Also the Mesina reading really helped me calm down too! Now I just gotta keep it up and remember to de-stress every day!
> 
> KTF - You have been in my thoughts and prayers! I'm soo sorry to read this update today but happy its not an eptopic for sure and that you will get some testing done now! According to Mesina me and you girlie...end of December early Jan cycle :winkwink: You are one brave lady and I commend you for being soo positive at a time when we all just wanna scream for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jessy - First of all I missed ya!:hugs: Congrats on starting this awesome thread of almost 200pages now - bow chica bow wow!!!!!:happydance: Next - no negative worrying stuff missy! You and BabyD are next and I am right behind ya!!! Did you see all the freaky stuff she told me??? Ummm that lady knows her stuff I tell ya!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Twinks - I asked about the soy and my Dr said still very new to research but basically will help with the production of extra estrogen so nothing to loose! I'm praying for a Anniversary Soy baby for u sweety!:cloud9:
> 
> Lauren - Thank you hunny, the reading has given me soo much peace its incredible!!! And lol at my job its exactly like a bat line!!! Cray Cray!!!! But looks like I'll be back to it soon enough! My boss is thrilled! :dohh:
> 
> Mrs. Moo - OMG that freaky ghost experience would have had me sleeping with the light on for months!!!!!
> 
> BabyD glad your feeling better today too sweety! Getting ur drink on for the last time???
> 
> Sorry if I missed anything, I'm gonna go back and read tonight when H is out!
> 
> Wuv you guys :hugs:
> 
> Wow impressive summary! Did you take notes? I can't even keep up reading this page every couple minutes!Click to expand...

LOL Twinks I think I'm back baby :winkwink: Full force able to remember that much was a shock to even me!!!! You guys sure keep me on my toes!


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> Newbie missed u bunches girly!! It was weird not seeing u contribute to todays all around wackyness! I'm still shocked that in less then 40 more posts we will be at freakin 2000 replies!! PUPO is currently the 3rd threa most posted on of all times in the TTCAL section. I admit i never in my wildest dreams thought i'd meet such amazing women! U guys bring a smile to my face everyday!
> 
> I'm also happy ur gettin looked after so well Newbie! Yes Mesina just has this way to help u get threw ur struggles and breath.

It is a pretty awesome thread!! I just love how i don't ever have to give tmi warnings on here coz i know you guys wil just accept whatever i say and no be shocked or disgusted :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Newbie missed u bunches girly!! It was weird not seeing u contribute to todays all around wackyness! I'm still shocked that in less then 40 more posts we will be at freakin 2000 replies!! PUPO is currently the 3rd threa most posted on of all times in the TTCAL section. I admit i never in my wildest dreams thought i'd meet such amazing women! U guys bring a smile to my face everyday!
> 
> I'm also happy ur gettin looked after so well Newbie! Yes Mesina just has this way to help u get threw ur struggles and breath.
> 
> It is a pretty awesome thread!! I just love how i don't ever have to give tmi warnings on here coz i know you guys wil just accept whatever i say and no be shocked or disgusted :hugs:Click to expand...

I know I can't even discuss half of what we talk about with DH without blushing, yet I think nothing about typing it on this thread! LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Same here!!! This thread rocks!!!!! Can i get a bow chica bow wow!!! Ok that was an extra one for you Jess :winkwink:

Twinks see how she's rubbing off on us! Soon we'll all be doing freaky lil things with double screens and cooling our boobs off on our desks :haha::haha::haha:

Wuv ya Jessy :hugs::kiss:


----------



## jessy1101

Really u guys?? U dont share stuff as much as on here? So it's kinda like that mini wheats theory people tell me all the time 2 sides and etc etc.

Hate to brake it to you all but i aint got no 2 shides lolo. I'm frosted on both...i'm sure ur not all suprised by that tho.


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Same here!!! This thread rocks!!!!! Can i get a bow chica bow wow!!! Ok that was an extra one for you Jess :winkwink:
> 
> Twinks see how she's rubbing off on us! Soon we'll all be doing freaky lil things with double screens and cooling our boobs off on our desks :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Wuv ya Jessy :hugs::kiss:

Ooooooooo i liked that lil extra one there. Like i keep saying cheesy porn music when there aint no porn rocks!! 

Sides the whole point of this thread was to bring on the LOLZ and let loose as much as possible. Gotta try to bring out the best in our shittyy situations right? Wuv all my pupo girlies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I'm outspoken. I talk about farting, sex, AF, anything to anyone. my life is an open book. Lol. I try to not let others feel 'stupid' with questions or personal problems bcz I've been through it too! Come to mama and tell me your problems.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I'm outspoken. I talk about farting, sex, AF, anything to anyone. my life is an open book. Lol. I try to not let others feel 'stupid' with questions or personal problems bcz I've been through it too! Come to mama and tell me your problems.

Exactly there is no such thing as TMI! We aint no woosies :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Sooo i've decided that to get my drink on this weekend i'm gonna make jello shooters!! OMG i havent had some of those in years! They are evil liquid kool aid that makes u drunky before u even realise what hit u teeheeeee!!

Anybody else like jello shooters?


----------



## confusedprego

To add in about the ghost thing - I have a weird sleep...I guess you could call it a disorder. My grandmother and my cousin have it too. We wake up and there are people in the room. For my cousin, it's a bunch of people and I've never really talked about it in depth with my grandmother. But, each place has a different person than any other place, but it's the same at each place that I see them. Does that make sense? 

So, growing up, I had a guy that lived in my window and would watch me - he was the worst. In my college house - it was a guy that looked like a lumberjack. In my parent's place it was this weird guy with long arms and long legs and wore black emo like clothes. In my in-laws house it's some dude that's like coming through the ceiling (so it's not realistic). However, the only weird one that seems ghost like is the lady that came to visit me when I was a little girl. It was this old gray-haired woman in a black dress. I pointed to my grandmother in a picture that died before I was born to my mom and told her it was the lady that came to see me at night - she of course burst into tears and I had no idea why she would be upset. 

I don't think I see ghosts, I think I just have weird dreams, but it's still creepy!! 

Weird, right?


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> To add in about the ghost thing - I have a weird sleep...I guess you could call it a disorder. My grandmother and my cousin have it too. We wake up and there are people in the room. For my cousin, it's a bunch of people and I've never really talked about it in depth with my grandmother. But, each place has a different person than any other place, but it's the same at each place that I see them. Does that make sense?
> 
> So, growing up, I had a guy that lived in my window and would watch me - he was the worst. In my college house - it was a guy that looked like a lumberjack. In my parent's place it was this weird guy with long arms and long legs and wore black emo like clothes. In my in-laws house it's some dude that's like coming through the ceiling (so it's not realistic). However, the only weird one that seems ghost like is the lady that came to visit me when I was a little girl. It was this old gray-haired woman in a black dress. I pointed to my grandmother that died before I was born to my mom and told her it was the lady that came to see me at night - she of course burst into tears and I had no idea why she would be upset.
> 
> I don't think I see ghosts, I think I just have weird dreams, but it's still creepy!!
> 
> Weird, right?

That's just...woah seriously!! I would be freaked out sooo bad!!


----------



## confusedprego

jessy1101 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> To add in about the ghost thing - I have a weird sleep...I guess you could call it a disorder. My grandmother and my cousin have it too. We wake up and there are people in the room. For my cousin, it's a bunch of people and I've never really talked about it in depth with my grandmother. But, each place has a different person than any other place, but it's the same at each place that I see them. Does that make sense?
> 
> So, growing up, I had a guy that lived in my window and would watch me - he was the worst. In my college house - it was a guy that looked like a lumberjack. In my parent's place it was this weird guy with long arms and long legs and wore black emo like clothes. In my in-laws house it's some dude that's like coming through the ceiling (so it's not realistic). However, the only weird one that seems ghost like is the lady that came to visit me when I was a little girl. It was this old gray-haired woman in a black dress. I pointed to my grandmother that died before I was born to my mom and told her it was the lady that came to see me at night - she of course burst into tears and I had no idea why she would be upset.
> 
> I don't think I see ghosts, I think I just have weird dreams, but it's still creepy!!
> 
> Weird, right?
> 
> That's just...woah seriously!! I would be freaked out sooo bad!!Click to expand...

yea every time it happens I freak DH out and sleep with the lights on for about a week lol I hate it!! My cousin finds it very entertaining.....:nope:


----------



## jkb11

wow yes that would creep me out!!! I was scared just reading about it!lol


----------



## Twinkie210

That is freaky! My cousin actually thought he saw a ghost when he was younger and wouldn't sleep in his own bed for weeks. My Aunt thinks it was my Great Grandpa. Oh I probably should have also told you that the picture I posted was taken in a cemetary... so I am definately thinking it was an orb, if not my baby then some other soul that wanted to be in my pic!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh wow Twinks - chills!!!

Confusedprego, hou feeling girl? Crazy story, I would be wwayyy freaked out!

Jessy jello shots all the way baby! What kind ya making? Share recepie deets pls (ill save till AF just incase Mesina is wrong?!


----------



## NewbieLisette

themarshas said:


> Love Tim's but the only time I get it is on my way to Montreal- which we're going to for New Years so I'm pretty exctied about that! And Lauren- my hubby works for Kuerig/Green Mountain Coffee Roasters so thank you for supporting a great company  And clearly we're addicted to Keurig/Coffee in general. I've switched to decaf but mannnn has it been hard :-( However, we get everything for free so I can try every flavor haha
> 
> I have to say today I'm having a pretty down day in general, mostly induced by not being pregnant, not having kids and knowing too many people who are pregnant or due. Trying to push through the jealousy because I reallllly am happy for them. But today I seriously just want another BFP or my AF to show up (about a week away!) so we can try again. Sorry for being a downer!
> 
> KTF- I was the same way after my m/c. Kinda happy to know that it isn't an ectopic because they have more risks. I know that there aren't any upsides to this situation but maybe now you'll get some more answers/tests and the sooner AF comes the sooner you can try again!



AaaaHA see I knew I missed something on here, but i found it :thumbup:

Love Love LOVE me my Timmies!!!!! 

Where are ya staying or partying for New Years in Montreal?

If you need any tips I'm your girl :winkwink:


----------



## babydust818

Omg confusedprego. I'd die if i woke up and saw some weird fuck with long legs and arms or anyone other than who I'm sleeping with! That's too freaky for me. You poor thing. I beg my grandma to come to me in my dreams but she doesn't. She did before my grandfather died but after that she hasn't really came around. It was so weird bcz in my dreams she would be by my grandpas side. She would acknowledge i was there but she was so concerned about gpa. He died shortly after. Very weird. I miss her so much.

Mmm love jello shots! Have you had jager with redbull? That's super yummy too! I didn't drink like i said i was. I'm gonna wait till next week probably. 

Back to work for me tmrw until sunday. Wahh!! I want a regular M-F job. I want to quit! Ugh.

I went and got some xmas shopping done. Spent $50 for 3 kids so far. Not bad! Theres freakin frost outside right now! With a light dusting of snow. Its beginning to look a lot like xmas ;)

Anyone else besides me watch the 25 days of xmas on abc family? Lol i loveee that channel! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, it's really freaky!! Ever since I've had DH with me it doesn't happen quite as much - I still sleep walk though - I'm one of those creepy people like the paranormal activity movies..which is why we love them because I do weird stuff like that just not to that degree, of course!! haha. 

By the way - my name is Lindsay - just in case anyone wants to use that instead of "confused" Lol 

I'm doing pretty good this morning - I'm already dying to do a hpt! I'm only 8DPO and I resisted this morning but am symptom spotting like crazy - I hope I'm not just building myself up for disappointment though. :/ I told myself I would wait until 14DPO, I don't think that's going to happen! Looking at stats online it looks like 10DPO is a good compromise. I'm having some weird twinges in my uterus similar to when I was pregnant starting last night and this morning - so FXd that baby is burrowing!! 

How is everyone else doing?? Hope everyone else has the day off today!! I'm so excited for a day off although crazy me still got up at 530 for some unknown reason, ugh.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Omg confusedprego. I'd die if i woke up and saw some weird fuck with long legs and arms or anyone other than who I'm sleeping with! That's too freaky for me. You poor thing. I beg my grandma to come to me in my dreams but she doesn't. She did before my grandfather died but after that she hasn't really came around. It was so weird bcz in my dreams she would be by my grandpas side. She would acknowledge i was there but she was so concerned about gpa. He died shortly after. Very weird. I miss her so much.
> 
> Mmm love jello shots! Have you had jager with redbull? That's super yummy too! I didn't drink like i said i was. I'm gonna wait till next week probably.
> 
> Back to work for me tmrw until sunday. Wahh!! I want a regular M-F job. I want to quit! Ugh.
> 
> I went and got some xmas shopping done. Spent $50 for 3 kids so far. Not bad! Theres freakin frost outside right now! With a light dusting of snow. Its beginning to look a lot like xmas ;)
> 
> Anyone else besides me watch the 25 days of xmas on abc family? Lol i loveee that channel! :)

Ya monday friday job wise is the best i agree. And it is begining to look like xmas whaaaaaaa!! I'm going to put my tree up tomorrow i just know it lololol. Love the 25 days of xmas on ABC! When are they also going to have the Macy day parade? Love that too lolol


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> Yea, it's really freaky!! Ever since I've had DH with me it doesn't happen quite as much - I still sleep walk though - I'm one of those creepy people like the paranormal activity movies..which is why we love them because I do weird stuff like that just not to that degree, of course!! haha.
> 
> By the way - my name is Lindsay - just in case anyone wants to use that instead of "confused" Lol
> 
> I'm doing pretty good this morning - I'm already dying to do a hpt! I'm only 8DPO and I resisted this morning but am symptom spotting like crazy - I hope I'm not just building myself up for disappointment though. :/ I told myself I would wait until 14DPO, I don't think that's going to happen! Looking at stats online it looks like 10DPO is a good compromise. I'm having some weird twinges in my uterus similar to when I was pregnant starting last night and this morning - so FXd that baby is burrowing!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Hope everyone else has the day off today!! I'm so excited for a day off although crazy me still got up at 530 for some unknown reason, ugh.

Just be uber extra carefull symptom wise! Not that they arent good for sure they might be! But this past cycle was the most out a whack for me and i still got stoopid AF. Even 10dpo u might be cutting it close it variates. So either 10 or maybe even 12 if u can hold out..which is extremely hard lolol.


----------



## confusedprego

jessy1101 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Yea, it's really freaky!! Ever since I've had DH with me it doesn't happen quite as much - I still sleep walk though - I'm one of those creepy people like the paranormal activity movies..which is why we love them because I do weird stuff like that just not to that degree, of course!! haha.
> 
> By the way - my name is Lindsay - just in case anyone wants to use that instead of "confused" Lol
> 
> I'm doing pretty good this morning - I'm already dying to do a hpt! I'm only 8DPO and I resisted this morning but am symptom spotting like crazy - I hope I'm not just building myself up for disappointment though. :/ I told myself I would wait until 14DPO, I don't think that's going to happen! Looking at stats online it looks like 10DPO is a good compromise. I'm having some weird twinges in my uterus similar to when I was pregnant starting last night and this morning - so FXd that baby is burrowing!!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?? Hope everyone else has the day off today!! I'm so excited for a day off although crazy me still got up at 530 for some unknown reason, ugh.
> 
> Just be uber extra carefull symptom wise! Not that they arent good for sure they might be! But this past cycle was the most out a whack for me and i still got stoopid AF. Even 10dpo u might be cutting it close it variates. So either 10 or maybe even 12 if u can hold out..which is extremely hard lolol.Click to expand...

I know, as the morning has gone on I've talked myself down from my urge! I keep telling myself I've had these symptoms before without being preggers and to just distract myself! I'm telling myself at the EARLIEST I will test on Sunday (10DPO). Last time I got a very faint positive on the day I expected AF but that was my first cycle off the pill so I have no idea when I actually O'd. So, we'll see!!


----------



## babydust818

Is macy day parade on thanksgiving? LOL i don't even know! I love watching it too. 

Lindsay - fingers crossed for you my love!! I hope you get a BFP at 10dpo so you can settle your nerves! :) my name is rachael btw!

Hope everyone has a fantasic day! Today is 11.11.11. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Is macy day parade on thanksgiving? LOL i don't even know! I love watching it too.
> 
> Lindsay - fingers crossed for you my love!! I hope you get a BFP at 10dpo so you can settle your nerves! :) my name is rachael btw!
> 
> Hope everyone has a fantasic day! Today is 11.11.11. :)

OMG! Of course the Macy's parade is on Thanksgiving! That is one of my favorite parts of Thanksgiving Day! Well that and the turkey. I am way more into watching the parade than DS is... :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Wooo Hooo! I have the day off too! But not because it is Veteran's Day, because this is my normal Friday off (We only work every other Friday). I took my first dose of soy last night, 4 more nights of it...

Confused... Lindsay is my sister's name! I should remember your name for sure. I have such a hard time remembering everyone's names. I need to make a list, LOL.


----------



## themarshas

NewbieLisette said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Love Tim's but the only time I get it is on my way to Montreal- which we're going to for New Years so I'm pretty exctied about that! And Lauren- my hubby works for Kuerig/Green Mountain Coffee Roasters so thank you for supporting a great company  And clearly we're addicted to Keurig/Coffee in general. I've switched to decaf but mannnn has it been hard :-( However, we get everything for free so I can try every flavor haha
> 
> I have to say today I'm having a pretty down day in general, mostly induced by not being pregnant, not having kids and knowing too many people who are pregnant or due. Trying to push through the jealousy because I reallllly am happy for them. But today I seriously just want another BFP or my AF to show up (about a week away!) so we can try again. Sorry for being a downer!
> 
> KTF- I was the same way after my m/c. Kinda happy to know that it isn't an ectopic because they have more risks. I know that there aren't any upsides to this situation but maybe now you'll get some more answers/tests and the sooner AF comes the sooner you can try again!
> 
> 
> 
> AaaaHA see I knew I missed something on here, but i found it :thumbup:
> 
> Love Love LOVE me my Timmies!!!!!
> 
> Where are ya staying or partying for New Years in Montreal?
> 
> If you need any tips I'm your girl :winkwink:Click to expand...

I think we're staying just off St.Catherine Street. We went up for New Years when I was in college and it was a good time. We're going up on Saturday morning and going to the casino (my DH and the couple were going with are slightly addicted and we used to go there alllll the time on weekends), then shopping and having a nice dinner before going out. Partying will depend on if I'm pregnant or not haha but last time we went it cost a fortune to get in anywhere so I'm not sure where we'll end up. Any clubs or place to eat that you recommend?


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- thank you for inspiring me to get in the christmas spirit! 
and Lindsay- I too and trying to hold out. Fortunetly I'm out of internet cheapies and refused to pay the money to get a "real" test so although I have no will power at least I can't actually test. However, I ordered them yesterday and they'll be here monday haha so that will probably be when I test.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, ladies. I have got to get motivated to get some stuff done around my house... it is 8:15 and I am still in my pj's. And I am home alone because DH is at work and DS spent the night at my SIL's. Time to get busy!


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Jessy- thank you for inspiring me to get in the christmas spirit!
> and Lindsay- I too and trying to hold out. Fortunetly I'm out of internet cheapies and refused to pay the money to get a "real" test so although I have no will power at least I can't actually test. However, I ordered them yesterday and they'll be here monday haha so that will probably be when I test.

OOOooo good luck to both of you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey hows everyone doing??

i woke up to af this morning, but i knew she was coming soon


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> hey hows everyone doing??
> 
> i woke up to af this morning, but i knew she was coming soon

Awww, but at least you know your body is starting to regulate itself now.

Well AF started full force last night, so hopefully she will be gone in 3 or 4 days...


----------



## keepthefaithx

im so sick of seeing blood wtf!

i know everyone feels the same

xo


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> im so sick of seeing blood wtf!
> 
> i know everyone feels the same
> 
> xo

:hugs: We'll all get there.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinkie210 said:


> Wooo Hooo! I have the day off too! But not because it is Veteran's Day, because this is my normal Friday off (We only work every other Friday). I took my first dose of soy last night, 4 more nights of it...
> 
> Confused... Lindsay is my sister's name! I should remember your name for sure. I have such a hard time remembering everyone's names. I need to make a list, LOL.


Twinks I agree can we start a master list since we're on page 200 we can all remember it to refer back to?

NewbieLisette - Lisette
ConfusedPrego - Lindsay
Babydust - Rachael
Jess1101 - Jessy
Twinks - Stacie
TheMarshes - Liz
MrsMoo - Emma
Keepthefaith - Lisa
JKB - Kimberly
lauren10 - Lauren

That's all I got but I can always edit as we go :flower:


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> im so sick of seeing blood wtf!
> 
> i know everyone feels the same
> 
> xo

Hey sweety, I feel ya....enough with the dam blood!!! 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

What do you have planned for the weekend girl? Some Jello shots perhaps? Jess you holding out on the recepies girlfriend!!!!!! :cry:


----------



## keepthefaithx

im lisa :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

themarshas said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Love Tim's but the only time I get it is on my way to Montreal- which we're going to for New Years so I'm pretty exctied about that! And Lauren- my hubby works for Kuerig/Green Mountain Coffee Roasters so thank you for supporting a great company  And clearly we're addicted to Keurig/Coffee in general. I've switched to decaf but mannnn has it been hard :-( However, we get everything for free so I can try every flavor haha
> 
> I have to say today I'm having a pretty down day in general, mostly induced by not being pregnant, not having kids and knowing too many people who are pregnant or due. Trying to push through the jealousy because I reallllly am happy for them. But today I seriously just want another BFP or my AF to show up (about a week away!) so we can try again. Sorry for being a downer!
> 
> KTF- I was the same way after my m/c. Kinda happy to know that it isn't an ectopic because they have more risks. I know that there aren't any upsides to this situation but maybe now you'll get some more answers/tests and the sooner AF comes the sooner you can try again!
> 
> 
> 
> AaaaHA see I knew I missed something on here, but i found it :thumbup:
> 
> Love Love LOVE me my Timmies!!!!!
> 
> Where are ya staying or partying for New Years in Montreal?
> 
> If you need any tips I'm your girl :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I think we're staying just off St.Catherine Street. We went up for New Years when I was in college and it was a good time. We're going up on Saturday morning and going to the casino (my DH and the couple were going with are slightly addicted and we used to go there alllll the time on weekends), then shopping and having a nice dinner before going out. Partying will depend on if I'm pregnant or not haha but last time we went it cost a fortune to get in anywhere so I'm not sure where we'll end up. Any clubs or place to eat that you recommend?Click to expand...

You'll have a blast for sure! I've got tons of places I could tell you about but first I need to know will you have a car? What kind of food do you guys like? Music/scene for New Years?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have an 80s party 2maro night. our friends 30th. i wasnt going to go but fuk that i need some fun.

i have my whole outfit picked out yay tmaro ill post a pic all dressed up !

whats everyone up to?


----------



## themarshas

NewbieLisette said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Love Tim's but the only time I get it is on my way to Montreal- which we're going to for New Years so I'm pretty exctied about that! And Lauren- my hubby works for Kuerig/Green Mountain Coffee Roasters so thank you for supporting a great company  And clearly we're addicted to Keurig/Coffee in general. I've switched to decaf but mannnn has it been hard :-( However, we get everything for free so I can try every flavor haha
> 
> I have to say today I'm having a pretty down day in general, mostly induced by not being pregnant, not having kids and knowing too many people who are pregnant or due. Trying to push through the jealousy because I reallllly am happy for them. But today I seriously just want another BFP or my AF to show up (about a week away!) so we can try again. Sorry for being a downer!
> 
> KTF- I was the same way after my m/c. Kinda happy to know that it isn't an ectopic because they have more risks. I know that there aren't any upsides to this situation but maybe now you'll get some more answers/tests and the sooner AF comes the sooner you can try again!
> 
> 
> 
> AaaaHA see I knew I missed something on here, but i found it :thumbup:
> 
> Love Love LOVE me my Timmies!!!!!
> 
> Where are ya staying or partying for New Years in Montreal?
> 
> If you need any tips I'm your girl :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I think we're staying just off St.Catherine Street. We went up for New Years when I was in college and it was a good time. We're going up on Saturday morning and going to the casino (my DH and the couple were going with are slightly addicted and we used to go there alllll the time on weekends), then shopping and having a nice dinner before going out. Partying will depend on if I'm pregnant or not haha but last time we went it cost a fortune to get in anywhere so I'm not sure where we'll end up. Any clubs or place to eat that you recommend?Click to expand...
> 
> You'll have a blast for sure! I've got tons of places I could tell you about but first I need to know will you have a car? What kind of food do you guys like? Music/scene for New Years?Click to expand...

Yes we'll have a car and we eat everything! haha Sushi, Italian, American, Chinese, all thee above.


----------



## themarshas

I'm Liz


----------



## MrsMoo72

Emma!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa you ROCK girl!!! I can't wait to see ya all dolled up beauty :flower:

Liz it's awesome that you have a car :thumbup:

Ok so favorite all time sushi that you MUST try is https://www.5saisonssushi.com/en/index.php - Also its a bring your own wine so BONUS :thumbup:

If you're a foodie and you know Chuck Huges from Food Network & Iron Chef he has a restaurant in the old part of Montreal which is sooo yummy and in a great part of town to walk around! Try getting reservations NOW though! Also if you take the later seating it becomes like a lounge dance area after dinner (could be good for a low key New Years) https://crownsalts.com/gardemanger/index_en.html#

Also if you are in that area this Christmas Store is gorgeous even just to walk through https://sites.google.com/site/noeleternel/home

For chineese check out anything in this area: https://www.go-montreal.com/areas_chinatown.htm

And last but not least its been a while since I did the club scene esspecially New Years Eve but if you like Latin music this is a great place to check out: 
https://www.copacabanamontreal.com/index.asp?lang=en


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies! I'm Kimerly. Y'all are getting me all ready for christmas! I want to put my tree up now:haha: Hope everybody's having a good day. I started testing with my opk yesterday on cd12 it was neg. who knows when or even if it will turn positive??? I'm thinking we should just do it every other day so we don't miss it. But I looked back yesterday and I didn't O til cd 27 last month. yikes! what do y'all think a good plan would be??? Also if it doesnt happen this month then I'm going to give soy a try too.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Kimberly, I'll add you to the list :)

Personally I think just keep going with EOD and you're timing will be good nomatter when you O. Crazy trying to temp. OPK and chart sometimes hun!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! :)

I'm at work, yuck! My name is spelt rachAEL. Lol so many people spell it wrong. If ya want just call me rach :) 

Stacie - i though Macys day parade was T-giving LOL! I love watching it as well. I usually set my tree up while doing so! :)

Lisa - i hope you know this is the start of the healing process. I know it sucks but its better now then later. I feel your pain and wish you a speedy recovery. *hugs*

That's all for now. Hope everyone is having a good day xoxo.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Hey girls! :)
> 
> I'm at work, yuck! My name is spelt rachAEL. Lol so many people spell it wrong. If ya want just call me rach :)
> 
> Stacie - i though Macys day parade was T-giving LOL! I love watching it as well. I usually set my tree up while doing so! :)
> 
> Lisa - i hope you know this is the start of the healing process. I know it sucks but its better now then later. I feel your pain and wish you a speedy recovery. *hugs*
> 
> That's all for now. Hope everyone is having a good day xoxo.

I hope you work day flies by! Everyone always misspells my name too, thanks to my parents for spelling it oddly...

Well I went and did some Christmas shopping today! I love it! I can't wait for Thanksgiving and the official start of the holiday season. I bought DS some presents at Toys R Us today and OMG it was SO crowded, I guess everyone is starting to shop early this year.


----------



## jessy1101

OMG they r announcing snow here tomorrow which means xnas tree time mouhahaha!!

I went shopping for groceries and were having tacos for dinner yummm. Ive got strawberry champagne to go with them lolol yes yes doesnt match but whatever good good.

Jello shooters omg soooo many combos. I love adding blue curaco with flavored vodka. My god alchoolic drinks r tasty eh??

As for our real names plz plz plzzz just call me Jess or Jessy lolol Jessica is just oldddd..my mom calls me then when im in shitt lolol makes it sound sooo severe.

Whishing everybody an awsome friday much much loveeee


----------



## confusedprego

I went shopping today too but just for me  Victoria's secret has the 7 for $26 bucks going on and I had some coupons so I went nuts :) 

We had tacos for dinner last night, not sure what I'm going to do tonight - taco's are DH's favorite! 

Strawberry wine sounds delicious. I have blackberry wine waiting for me if AF shows or in 9 months :) My favorite!


----------



## NewbieLisette

mmmm all sound like yummy stuff girls!!!! I just got CH this morning so I guess i'm in the 2WW before i can safely get my drink on!!!!!! Anyone with my in their cycle btw?


----------



## themarshas

It all sounds delicious. Maybe it's the stress but I'd love some wine right now.. or any drink. Stupid 2WW... although it'll be worth it if I get my BFP! If I don't: Watch out next weekend! Any ideas for unusual delicious non-alcoholic drinks?


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm all things syrawberry and margaritas with no alchool is awsome!! I love blended frozens sooo yup!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all

i got a call from my dr like 10 am and he said that my levels are going down which is good but he still wants me to get a d&c and send for genetic testing...

so i just got back from a long day of clearance and presurgical testing.

my apt is monday at 2pm im so nervous and scared i have never been put out the whole thing freaks me out.

she said i should be there around 5hours all together

UGHHH but i asked her if i can drink tmaro at my party and she said yes ..i told her i was going to a birthday party and she said to have fun and have some drinks...lol

i need a freaking fun night


----------



## keepthefaithx

whats everyones favorite alcoholic drink???

mine are margaritas, i CANT WAIT TO HAVE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!! with salt yummylish!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> hey all
> 
> i got a call from my dr like 10 am and he said that my levels are going down which is good but he still wants me to get a d&c and send for genetic testing...
> 
> so i just got back from a long day of clearance and presurgical testing.
> 
> my apt is monday at 2pm im so nervous and scared i have never been put out the whole thing freaks me out.
> 
> she said i should be there around 5hours all together
> 
> UGHHH but i asked her if i can drink tmaro at my party and she said yes ..i told her i was going to a birthday party and she said to have fun and have some drinks...lol
> 
> i need a freaking fun night

Hey KTF, I saw your post in the D&C thread. Wow you are going to be there 5 hours? That is quite long! The procedure is really quick (DH said it was only 20 minutes or so, you will spend more time in recovery waking up from the anestesia!) I was like you and was freaked out by the whole procedure because I had never had surgery before, but honestly it wasn't bad. The IV was the worst part for me, but that is because I have horrible veins and it took them 3 or 4 tries and two different nurses to get it in! 

If you want to talk let me know! And have fun at your party! There is nothing wrong with having a few drinks and enjoying yourself, you deserve to have some fun girl!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> whats everyones favorite alcoholic drink???
> 
> mine are margaritas, i CANT WAIT TO HAVE ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!! with salt yummylish!

I love anything fruity! I don't like tequilla, so margaritas are out for me, but anything else! I also like wine, but it has to be sweet or semi sweet, I can't drink the dry stuff... Oh and I love frozen mudslides, Mmmm like grownup chocolate shakes!


----------



## keepthefaithx

she said up to 5 hours all together and the procedure only takes about 20 minutes so watiing and waiting and waiting!!!

yea im not afraid of the actual procedure, i can take pain..its the getting put out that scares the shit out of me...

:( . how were you when you woke up??


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> she said up to 5 hours all together and the procedure only takes about 20 minutes so watiing and waiting and waiting!!!
> 
> yea im not afraid of the actual procedure, i can take pain..its the getting put out that scares the shit out of me...
> 
> :( . how were you when you woke up??

I was really groggy, but I felt pretty good, like I had slept all night. I wasn't in much pain, but I tool the pain medicine anyway. You will probably be tired and sleep most of the evening. The hardest part for me was not eating or drinking before hand.


----------



## babydust818

Mmm i love mudslides too!!! Soooo yummy. My fav drink is Long Island Iced Tea! I may go to Unos and get me one! They have the best. 

Tonight I'm having pizza. Can't wait to eat it. I'm starving. 

I got my fiances 3 nieces done for xmas! Thank God. I love they age they're at because there's so much to get them. He has 2 twin nieces that will be 10 in Jan and another niece who will be 8 next month! I got twin nieces i need to buy for still. They're just over a year old! I love them SO much!! I wish they were mine ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Mmm i love mudslides too!!! Soooo yummy. My fav drink is Long Island Iced Tea! I may go to Unos and get me one! They have the best.
> 
> Tonight I'm having pizza. Can't wait to eat it. I'm starving.
> 
> I got my fiances 3 nieces done for xmas! Thank God. I love they age they're at because there's so much to get them. He has 2 twin nieces that will be 10 in Jan and another niece who will be 8 next month! I got twin nieces i need to buy for still. They're just over a year old! I love them SO much!! I wish they were mine ;)

That is a whole lot of girls to buy for! LOL

Twin girls would be so much fun to shop for, especially the one year olds! I have 3 nieces 8, 6, and almost 2 months. I don't really get to shop for them though because my SIL gives us a list of exactly what they want :( While I want them to get presents that they want, I like to shop myself too!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> she said up to 5 hours all together and the procedure only takes about 20 minutes so watiing and waiting and waiting!!!
> 
> yea im not afraid of the actual procedure, i can take pain..its the getting put out that scares the shit out of me...
> 
> :( . how were you when you woke up??
> 
> I was really groggy, but I felt pretty good, like I had slept all night. I wasn't in much pain, but I tool the pain medicine anyway. You will probably be tired and sleep most of the evening. The hardest part for me was not eating or drinking before hand.Click to expand...

Yea my apt is at freakin 2pm omggggg I'm guna b starving lol


----------



## babydust818

I know what you mean about wanting to shop for yourself! Its so awesome to give a child a present that you picked out and they end up loving it more than anyone elses present LOL. It sure is a lot of girls! 3 girls and 1 boy for my fiances sisters babies!

Its sooo cold outside. I got warm fuzzy socks on and my feet are still numb. I hate winter after christmas. I wish it would disappear! 

I'm going to buy some of them pg tests from that one site. The super sensitive ones that test at 10miL or whatever. My AF is officially over! CD5 today! Only 2 weeks to go before i O. Wahhh!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

It freezing here I'm wrapped in a ball lol


----------



## themarshas

It's freezing here too. My DH just started the wood stove and I'm in heaven haha I love the first few of the year. They smell so good. But it causes a lot of dust which annoys me. But free heat is always a good thing- we get our wood for free! yay! My favorite drink is anything fruity, for wines I like Mascato, champagne, sangria, and Riesling. Nothing dry so I usually sick with Mascato because it is a dessert wine. I love Margaritas! With Salt!

KTF- I hope it goes well for you! I'd starve to death not eating until 2! That would definitely be torture. haha. I have a ridic metabolism and eat every few hours or get angry, tired, and eventually sick to my stomach. When I'm hungry, I'm hungry and that's all there is too it.

I'm pretty excited to start xmas shopping.. other than the spending money part haha. My DH and I are having a date day (which never happens!) tomorrow so I'm pretty excited. Starbucks, Xmas Shopping, A Movie, Lunch, Buying some new snowmobile outfits and most importantly : we're going to get my second wedding band made. I have a wrap around one half of my engagement ring (we could only afford one half when we got married) and DH told me for xmas he's getting me the other half. I have a custom made engagement ring that my DH had made for me and he wanted to buy me bigger bling when we were getting married but I wouldn't let him so we compromised with having a diamond encrusted band fitted to my engagement ring (we got engaged in HS at 17 years old so it's a big deal to me). But I'm soooo excited over getting the other half! However,I'll be without my ring for 8-10 weeks while they make it... I'm gonna feel naked!


----------



## lauren10

Hi ladies! 
Ktf, I didn't have any negative side effects from the anesthesia from the d&c. They have great drugs these days And actually, after they started the meds, but before I went unconsciousI told everyone in the OR that I tripped on mushrooms before. I have no idea why I did that! I wonder if thats what the feeling reminded me of. And I work at that hospital too. Nice!!! Lol I'm sure it will all go smoothly

Ps. Have some drinks for me!! Yummmm


----------



## lauren10

Lisette you forgot me on page 200! Wah! I know my name is obv but I wanna be on it :)


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> she said up to 5 hours all together and the procedure only takes about 20 minutes so watiing and waiting and waiting!!!
> 
> yea im not afraid of the actual procedure, i can take pain..its the getting put out that scares the shit out of me...
> 
> :( . how were you when you woke up??
> 
> I was really groggy, but I felt pretty good, like I had slept all night. I wasn't in much pain, but I tool the pain medicine anyway. You will probably be tired and sleep most of the evening. The hardest part for me was not eating or drinking before hand.Click to expand...
> 
> Yea my apt is at freakin 2pm omggggg I'm guna b starving lolClick to expand...

My original apt was at 2pm also (and they said nothing after midnight the night before!). I made DH wake me up right at midnight so I could get a drink of water! The hospital ended up calling me and moving my appt up, because my Dr. was ahead of schedule! I ended up going in at 10 instead. I was home by like 2.


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Ktf, I didn't have any negative side effects from the anesthesia from the d&c. They have great drugs these days And actually, after they started the meds, but before I went unconsciousI told everyone in the OR that I tripped on mushrooms before. I have no idea why I did that! I wonder if thats what the feeling reminded me of. And I work at that hospital too. Nice!!! Lol I'm sure it will all go smoothly
> 
> Ps. Have some drinks for me!! Yummmm

Hahah, As they were wheeling me into the OR, they stopped at the nurses desk and my Dr. was standing there. They were all talking about their favorite candy and I told them it was mean to talk about candy infront of me because I hadn't eaten anything since the day before. They all just laughed!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> I know what you mean about wanting to shop for yourself! Its so awesome to give a child a present that you picked out and they end up loving it more than anyone elses present LOL. It sure is a lot of girls! 3 girls and 1 boy for my fiances sisters babies!
> 
> Its sooo cold outside. I got warm fuzzy socks on and my feet are still numb. I hate winter after christmas. I wish it would disappear!
> 
> I'm going to buy some of them pg tests from that one site. The super sensitive ones that test at 10miL or whatever. My AF is officially over! CD5 today! Only 2 weeks to go before i O. Wahhh!!!!

Congrats that AF is over! I still have a few more days I think :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg...i cant wait to see whats stupid shit ill say lol

omgggg lolol


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh KTF hoping everything will go good on monday. No eating until 2 pm is an abomanation lololol..can u chew on a buttom?? They say it suposubly helps when ur hungry...

It's snowing here as predicted yay!! Xmas tree totaly going up today. I made this super duper long explanation to DH on why since it was snowing i wouldnt have a choice..he just got that deer caught in headlights look (which i LOVE btw) and nodded and was like ya..that makes sense...teeeheeeheeeeee.

So since thursday i've had a weird AF kinda like yours Twinks. It was icky brown and not really heavy or anything. Today it's started much more so do i still cound thursday as cd1 or today as cd1? I hate that sooo complicated for nuttin!! Why are we gettin wonky ones u know??

I'm really holding myself back from starting on my xmas shopping cuz i love doing it during midnight madness!! It starts on the first friday of dec and last every friday until xmas! Thye have santa there until midnight teeheeehee poor old geezer must b pooped after the day eh? Would u guys ever be able to do the santa in a store thinggy??? I dunno...some of the kids look E-V-I-L!! I was probably one of those when i was younger mouhaaahaaaaaaaa..


----------



## babydust818

My AF started spotting on the 5th and 6th. I didn't start flowing until the 7th so i counted the 7th as CD1. I was confused about it too.

As far as santy pants, omg I'd love his job LOL. I'm just creeped out by some of the santas. Some look like they're hiding a bottle under their bread and tappin it between each child. I'd love to be santa so i could hear what they all wanted. Some would probably be so sad and heart wrenching. I remember i was sitting on santas lap and was like 'i want this, and this, oh and this'. After i was done i felt like he didn't listen to one thing i said and he handed me a box of those super mini cereals. I was like wtf.

Did any of you have older siblings that ruined xmas for you when you were little by telling you santa wasn't real? Ever since i was like 5 my sister would be like he's not real. She was 9. I always ignored her but always wondered if she was tellin the truth! So i think i was 8 or 9 when my mom told me it was her. I was so sad. I still think that's too early. Ever since then xmas wasn't the same!

My fiances sister told her kids santa wasn't real when her twins were 6 and her other DD was 4. I think that's bs. Her son will be 4 and she's told him santa was his mother. You're sucking their childhood right out of them. Let kids be kids! Ughhh.


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh thx Dust mine pretty much did the same as yours stoopid AF is a pain huh? As for older sibblings i'm the oldest one teeheeeheee but i've always been a huge believe in all things like santa clause, the toothfairy..not so much the easter bunny LOLOL. So i didnt want to ruin it for my little brother. We actualy have 8 years in between us!! So he just turned 17 in may.

Ya some of those santas do like creepy! And i would b suprised if they sneaked some type of alchool in there red suit. Sad isnt it?? Istill think most kids do the i want that..and that..and this too LOL. But i never got no teeny cereal boxes damnitt...total rip off then hiihii


----------



## keepthefaithx

im guna be starrrrrrrrrrving!

waaaaaaa

its 37 degrees here im chilly, at work SUCKS. and everyones like whats wrong whats rong blah blah cuz ive been out-

i work w 23 women, and all them mad nosey-


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> Ahhh KTF hoping everything will go good on monday. No eating until 2 pm is an abomanation lololol..can u chew on a buttom?? They say it suposubly helps when ur hungry...
> 
> It's snowing here as predicted yay!! Xmas tree totaly going up today. I made this super duper long explanation to DH on why since it was snowing i wouldnt have a choice..he just got that deer caught in headlights look (which i LOVE btw) and nodded and was like ya..that makes sense...teeeheeeheeeeee.
> 
> So since thursday i've had a weird AF kinda like yours Twinks. It was icky brown and not really heavy or anything. Today it's started much more so do i still cound thursday as cd1 or today as cd1? I hate that sooo complicated for nuttin!! Why are we gettin wonky ones u know??
> 
> I'm really holding myself back from starting on my xmas shopping cuz i love doing it during midnight madness!! It starts on the first friday of dec and last every friday until xmas! Thye have santa there until midnight teeheeehee poor old geezer must b pooped after the day eh? Would u guys ever be able to do the santa in a store thinggy??? I dunno...some of the kids look E-V-I-L!! I was probably one of those when i was younger mouhaaahaaaaaaaa..

Super jealous about the snow Jess! Can't believe you're putting your xmas tree up so soon :haha: I love it!!

My af also weird - mostly bright red. But looks like aunty flo is packing her bags and flying on out of here so bring on the.....:sex: bow chicka wow wow!!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh KTF hoping everything will go good on monday. No eating until 2 pm is an abomanation lololol..can u chew on a buttom?? They say it suposubly helps when ur hungry...
> 
> It's snowing here as predicted yay!! Xmas tree totaly going up today. I made this super duper long explanation to DH on why since it was snowing i wouldnt have a choice..he just got that deer caught in headlights look (which i LOVE btw) and nodded and was like ya..that makes sense...teeeheeeheeeeee.
> 
> So since thursday i've had a weird AF kinda like yours Twinks. It was icky brown and not really heavy or anything. Today it's started much more so do i still cound thursday as cd1 or today as cd1? I hate that sooo complicated for nuttin!! Why are we gettin wonky ones u know??
> 
> I'm really holding myself back from starting on my xmas shopping cuz i love doing it during midnight madness!! It starts on the first friday of dec and last every friday until xmas! Thye have santa there until midnight teeheeehee poor old geezer must b pooped after the day eh? Would u guys ever be able to do the santa in a store thinggy??? I dunno...some of the kids look E-V-I-L!! I was probably one of those when i was younger mouhaaahaaaaaaaa..
> 
> Super jealous about the snow Jess! Can't believe you're putting your xmas tree up so soon :haha: I love it!!
> 
> My af also weird - mostly bright red. But looks like aunty flo is packing her bags and flying on out of here so bring on the.....:sex: bow chicka wow wow!!!Click to expand...

Ohh no u didnt!! Thats my fav let's get it on dirty phrase on here!! Love that people use it i find it gets straight to the point loolol.

Well i wasnt gonna put it up but mother nature decided for me...cant argue with that soooo the tree is going up. Plus it's awsome cuz i blast uber xmas music all over the house while doing it. It's just the best thing ever me thinks!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> My AF started spotting on the 5th and 6th. I didn't start flowing until the 7th so i counted the 7th as CD1. I was confused about it too.
> 
> As far as santy pants, omg I'd love his job LOL. I'm just creeped out by some of the santas. Some look like they're hiding a bottle under their bread and tappin it between each child. I'd love to be santa so i could hear what they all wanted. Some would probably be so sad and heart wrenching. I remember i was sitting on santas lap and was like 'i want this, and this, oh and this'. After i was done i felt like he didn't listen to one thing i said and he handed me a box of those super mini cereals. I was like wtf.
> 
> Did any of you have older siblings that ruined xmas for you when you were little by telling you santa wasn't real? Ever since i was like 5 my sister would be like he's not real. She was 9. I always ignored her but always wondered if she was tellin the truth! So i think i was 8 or 9 when my mom told me it was her. I was so sad. I still think that's too early. Ever since then xmas wasn't the same!
> 
> My fiances sister told her kids santa wasn't real when her twins were 6 and her other DD was 4. I think that's bs. Her son will be 4 and she's told him santa was his mother. You're sucking their childhood right out of them. Let kids be kids! Ughhh.


WHAT DO YOU MEAN SANTA'S NOT REAL????!!!!?!?!! :cry::cry::cry: !!

Yes Rach, my older sis and cousin told me when i was about 8 too :cry: !!
I definitely won't be the one to tell my lo's.

I'm soooo excited to see Santa and the reindeer tomorrow - hope they have fake snow and everything, gonna be such a christmassy day :happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisa - I have worked on a day surgery unit and looked after ladies who have had erpc and the difference in them when they come back from theatre is amazing - like a huge weight has been lifted from them and they look hopeful for the future. I hope it's the same for you :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Lisa - I have worked on a day surgery unit and looked after ladies who have had erpc and the difference in them when they come back from theatre is amazing - like a huge weight has been lifted from them and they look hopeful for the future. I hope it's the same for you :hugs:

I honestly find ur such a awsome and nice person sweety!! So happy to have met u and everyone else too :hugs::hugs:

Wuv everybody bunches and bunches!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> My AF started spotting on the 5th and 6th. I didn't start flowing until the 7th so i counted the 7th as CD1. I was confused about it too.
> 
> As far as santy pants, omg I'd love his job LOL. I'm just creeped out by some of the santas. Some look like they're hiding a bottle under their bread and tappin it between each child. I'd love to be santa so i could hear what they all wanted. Some would probably be so sad and heart wrenching. I remember i was sitting on santas lap and was like 'i want this, and this, oh and this'. After i was done i felt like he didn't listen to one thing i said and he handed me a box of those super mini cereals. I was like wtf.
> 
> Did any of you have older siblings that ruined xmas for you when you were little by telling you santa wasn't real? Ever since i was like 5 my sister would be like he's not real. She was 9. I always ignored her but always wondered if she was tellin the truth! So i think i was 8 or 9 when my mom told me it was her. I was so sad. I still think that's too early. Ever since then xmas wasn't the same!
> 
> My fiances sister told her kids santa wasn't real when her twins were 6 and her other DD was 4. I think that's bs. Her son will be 4 and she's told him santa was his mother. You're sucking their childhood right out of them. Let kids be kids! Ughhh.
> 
> 
> WHAT DO YOU MEAN SANTA'S NOT REAL????!!!!?!?!! :cry::cry::cry: !!
> 
> Yes Rach, my older sis and cousin told me when i was about 8 too :cry: !!
> I definitely won't be the one to tell my lo's.
> 
> I'm soooo excited to see Santa and the reindeer tomorrow - hope they have fake snow and everything, gonna be such a christmassy day :happydance:Click to expand...

Ahhhhh can i come too??? Pretty pwease with ice cream and colored xmas sprinkles on top?? Mhhm...actualy that would be kinda tasty huh?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh and get this...I told my oh so wonderful DH that af was on her way out and his reply..."Well i just got this new xbox game so....."!!!!!! Er, i think not dear husband!!! I told him i didn't mind if he just gave me half an hour then went back to his game - He told me i was hopeful for half an hour hahahaha!!!:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oh and get this...I told my oh so wonderful DH that af was on her way out and his reply..."Well i just got this new xbox game so....."!!!!!! Er, i think not dear husband!!! I told him i didn't mind if he just gave me half an hour then went back to his game - He told me i was hopeful for half an hour hahahaha!!!:haha:

LOLOL stoopid video games..we have a PS3 that we play with alot..and the awsome thing is that my DH gets pissy cuz i usualy beat him most times teeheeeheee...i use to play video games sooo much when i was a kid..i loved my damn Super Nintendo..those were the days with the original super mario brothers and etc. 

I really really love rock band tho! It's probably my fav game on ur PS3..


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and get this...I told my oh so wonderful DH that af was on her way out and his reply..."Well i just got this new xbox game so....."!!!!!! Er, i think not dear husband!!! I told him i didn't mind if he just gave me half an hour then went back to his game - He told me i was hopeful for half an hour hahahaha!!!:haha:
> 
> LOLOL stoopid video games..we have a PS3 that we play with alot..and the awsome thing is that my DH gets pissy cuz i usualy beat him most times teeheeeheee...i use to play video games sooo much when i was a kid..i loved my damn Super Nintendo..those were the days with the original super mario brothers and etc.
> 
> I really really love rock band tho! It's probably my fav game on ur PS3..Click to expand...

Oh yeh, we have xbox 360, ps3, wii..... Good for holiday times - i like the singing and dancing ones best :blush:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well if Justin Beibertron can get someone knocked up with a 30 second spurt there's hope for all of us right?!! :haha:


----------



## confusedprego

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oh and get this...I told my oh so wonderful DH that af was on her way out and his reply..."Well i just got this new xbox game so....."!!!!!! Er, i think not dear husband!!! I told him i didn't mind if he just gave me half an hour then went back to his game - He told me i was hopeful for half an hour hahahaha!!!:haha:

My DH just got a new game too that he's all excited to play. I have a feeling that's what tonight is going to go to :/ yay fun Saturday night! lol 

I fell asleep at 6PM last night though - so tired!! but I was wide awake at 4AM haha ohwell. 

DH talked me into doing a hpt this morning and of course it was negative :/ We decided we will wait until Monday now...hopefully that will be positive and we don't have to sit around waiting anymore!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well if Justin Beibertron can get someone knocked up with a 30 second spurt there's hope for all of us right?!! :haha:

U do realise that i think that's crap and she's only after his $$$ right??


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow, I have a lot of catching up to do!

Mrs. Moo- sorry can't get the hang of using people's real names! LOL- You observation about waking up after the surgery is so right on... 

I would love to put up my tree, but I remember now that DH threw out our old one after Christmas last year! So now we have to get a new one! Idiot! We were looking at them in the store and he was like $150 for a fake tree!!! I didn't have the heart to tell him the one I really want is $300... hehehe

My DH is a major video game junky. When it is BD time he barely gives me 30 minutes and I have to wait for his game to be over first (seriously it is a game... who care's if I make you lose?)

Jess- I counted my first light day as CD1, but it was weird... heavier than spotting, but definately a really light flow. But looking back at my previous cycles, I always start light then get heavier. 

Santa's at the mall... When DS was like 3, we got his picture taken there and it was SOOO cute, the santa was an awesome santa, with a real beard and everything! But no such luck after that! We didn't even go see santa at the mall last year, because they have santa at church one Sunday (I know a little strange), so a free picture at church seemed better than paying $30 at the mall.

DS still believes in Santa and he just turned 8! I must say that he is a very nieve child, so I expect him to find out at school one day. He will probably be crushed and it will break my heart that he won't believe anymore, but I guess every kid has to find out sometime.

Ugh! I think I am getting a cold. DH has had one for a week now and I believe he has given it to me! I have had a headache off and on for the past two days, so it could be the soy, or it could just be the cold. It seems to go away with tylenol, so between the tylenol, soy, prenatal, and DHA supplement, I am one pill popping fool! LOL 

OK, I think I am caught up!


----------



## babydust818

I love ps3! Just got modern warfare 3 and i loooove it! I loved my super ninetendo too Jessy. That and ninetendo 64. LOL. I was a beast at it. 'Denim demin demin.. Dododododododo demin denim denim'. LOL. Hope you feel better Stacie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey guys quick update!!!!!

the dr who is going to be my new one (the specialist)called me! hes a friend of my husbands family and i talked to him for almost an HOUR on the phone. he made me feel so great and hopeful about having my rainbow!

he totally DISAGREES with me having a D&C on monday so i am canceling he says its completely unnessary and can cause unnessary damage and there will no way be any genetic material up there to test im on the 2nd day of my period.

hes so mad at my other office about how they are handling me. he said 1 miscarriage is enough, if we can prevent it why not try after the first one, i wanna help my patients make them feel safe and be with them and help the through hard times-

i feel like im going to be in such good hands and i really trust him already, he really knows his shit and you can tell truly cares about his patients.

im going to be seeing him this or next week to start my testing!

i cant wait, im so hopeful and so happy i decided to see this dr, i could have gotten an unnessary surgery that caused risks to me that i dont need at all!

ahh so happy xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

and he was sooo mad i didnt have a d&c first time and how she handled my bloodwork and everything-

he was like upset...omg i love him already!!!!!!!! i kno hes guna find out whats up!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> hey guys quick update!!!!!
> 
> the dr who is going to be my new one (the specialist)called me! hes a friend of my husbands family and i talked to him for almost an HOUR on the phone. he made me feel so great and hopeful about having my rainbow!
> 
> he totally DISAGREES with me having a D&C on monday so i am canceling he says its completely unnessary and can cause unnessary damage and there will no way be any genetic material up there to test im on the 2nd day of my period.
> 
> hes so mad at my other office about how they are handling me. he said 1 miscarriage is enough, if we can prevent it why not try after the first one, i wanna help my patients make them feel safe and be with them and help the through hard times-
> 
> i feel like im going to be in such good hands and i really trust him already, he really knows his shit and you can tell truly cares about his patients.
> 
> im going to be seeing him this or next week to start my testing!
> 
> i cant wait, im so hopeful and so happy i decided to see this dr, i could have gotten an unnessary surgery that caused risks to me that i dont need at all!
> 
> ahh so happy xo

That is great news that you get to start your testing this week! Your new Dr. does sound amazing! It is definately a better experience when you love your Dr. and trust them. I feel the same way about my Dr. He is awesome and I know that he will make sure I get my rainbow. 

Do you know what kind of testing they are doing?


----------



## lauren10

That's awesome ktf!! I was wondering too, why someone would have a D&C if you're not bleeding excessively. I thought it was to stop the bleeding if it's too much or going on too long. 
Beiber knocked someone up?! That Salena girl?


----------



## jessy1101

Leese that's awsome!! I'm glad u dont need the surgery. I kinda figured that if u had a heavy flow and etc it completly sheds the lining and shouldnt really have anything left. Especialy since ur levels went extremely down!!

Dust omg i miss the good old days with super nintendo! Nothing too over the top like there is now. Just cute lil Yoshi ahhhhhh.

Lauren nahhh the Biebs suposubly impregnated a young girl backstage at one of his concerts after being a 30 seconde ejaculator hiihiii.

Twinks how is the soy working for ya? Where did u buy it? I'm actualy curious on trying it! My AF is here since thursday and it's like heavy enough to need a tampon in case but not heavy heavy the whole time. Very bizzare it got heavier friday soo i'll keep thursday as cd1 and just take Opks closer to my supose to be O date. If they stay lightish then i'll know it's just about 1 or 2 days more.


----------



## keepthefaithx

a random chick was saying that bieber got her pregnant-

i really dont believe it, but you never know! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy yea on mtv justins like i only am backstage like 30 seconds after my concert, i dont think its really possible to get someone pregnant that fast-LOLOLOL


----------



## confusedprego

so glad to hear you're being better taken care of Lisa!! That's great news!! :) I was curious why you were going to get a D&C if you were naturally bleeding and it was within "normal" limits. So excited for you :)


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Leese that's awsome!! I'm glad u dont need the surgery. I kinda figured that if u had a heavy flow and etc it completly sheds the lining and shouldnt really have anything left. Especialy since ur levels went extremely down!!
> 
> Dust omg i miss the good old days with super nintendo! Nothing too over the top like there is now. Just cute lil Yoshi ahhhhhh.
> 
> Lauren nahhh the Biebs suposubly impregnated a young girl backstage at one of his concerts after being a 30 seconde ejaculator hiihiii.
> 
> Twinks how is the soy working for ya? Where did u buy it? I'm actualy curious on trying it! My AF is here since thursday and it's like heavy enough to need a tampon in case but not heavy heavy the whole time. Very bizzare it got heavier friday soo i'll keep thursday as cd1 and just take Opks closer to my supose to be O date. If they stay lightish then i'll know it's just about 1 or 2 days more.

Soy is going OK so far...I have two more doses, tonight and tomorrow and I'll be done for the month! I don't really know if I am having any side effects or not, because of this stupid cold! AF seems to be on her way out, so I should be able to get to BDing soon!:happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

confusedprego said:


> so glad to hear you're being better taken care of Lisa!! That's great news!! :) I was curious why you were going to get a D&C if you were naturally bleeding and it was within "normal" limits. So excited for you :)

thanks. yea i was very confused also-

this dr was like this is soooo unnessary-

so im guna cancel it, im just annoyed right now bc my mom thinks i should follow up wit the original dr get cleaned out then see the other..shes like u dont even know this dr yet etc. shes like making me feel bad, this whole situation blows.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> so glad to hear you're being better taken care of Lisa!! That's great news!! :) I was curious why you were going to get a D&C if you were naturally bleeding and it was within "normal" limits. So excited for you :)
> 
> thanks. yea i was very confused also-
> 
> this dr was like this is soooo unnessary-
> 
> so im guna cancel it, im just annoyed right now bc my mom thinks i should follow up wit the original dr get cleaned out then see the other..shes like u dont even know this dr yet etc. shes like making me feel bad, this whole situation blows.Click to expand...

Well you have to do what you want to do, not what your Mom wants you to do. I would tell her you want to meet with this new Dr. and if he decides you need the D&C you can always get it later. But if they didn't find a sac and your levels are dropping then I don't think that holding off on the D&C is a problem you know.


----------



## babydust818

Lisa - i totes agree with feeling so much better about the whole dr thing. i loved my dr in ny but had to move. she was so awesome and kind. very thorough which let me have a better understanding! i think you should stick with your guts and do what you wanna do! xoxo

stacie - i hope the soy stuff helps this go round! :)

so, i saw some girl had asked a psychic named ruby a question. so i gave it a shot and contacted her to see if she is any comparison to mesina. it was only $5 and all she tells you is the sex of the baby and when conception will occur. it also takes up to 3 days like mesina! i'll let ya'll know what she says.

hope everyone has a great day. im off to work now. im in for a bad bad day. so many partiers at the hotel tonight and we're short staffed so i'll be cleaning 20+ rooms. yes, 20+. its in friggin sane! shoot me now.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Lisa - i totes agree with feeling so much better about the whole dr thing. i loved my dr in ny but had to move. she was so awesome and kind. very thorough which let me have a better understanding! i think you should stick with your guts and do what you wanna do! xoxo
> 
> stacie - i hope the soy stuff helps this go round! :)
> 
> so, i saw some girl had asked a psychic named ruby a question. so i gave it a shot and contacted her to see if she is any comparison to mesina. it was only $5 and all she tells you is the sex of the baby and when conception will occur. it also takes up to 3 days like mesina! i'll let ya'll know what she says.
> 
> hope everyone has a great day. im off to work now. im in for a bad bad day. so many partiers at the hotel tonight and we're short staffed so i'll be cleaning 20+ rooms. yes, 20+. its in friggin sane! shoot me now.

I think i did see others who tried out Ruby. I'm curious what she'll say in comparaison with Mesina. It would be nice to get identical reading right? Much easier to take in. Sucks for work sending u positive vibes for sure!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and Jessy, I bought my soy at Walmart... I forgot to add that!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK ladies in preparation for my big weekend coming up, what are your suggestions to ummm get DH in the mood. He keeps joking that we are going to be having lots of sex next weekend, BUT he is not the "do it every day multiple times" kind of guy. I am planning on going out and buying something sexy to wear (I am not sure if it will be a nightie or just a sexy new bra and panties). He is not like your average guy, a strip tease and dirty talk doesn't work on him. 

What do you think? Bring along some Champagne? I want to make this weekend special!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Wow so much catching up to do I see!!! Ok here goes :)

Lisa that is AWESOME news on the new Dr and how well he will take care of you! Go with your gut girlie and don't do the D&C if you don't absolutely need it. Hope things start looking up from here sweety!

Dust sending you good vibes for the crazy weekend you've got ahead! Can't wait to hear what the second phychic tells ya!

Twinks I'm keeping my fingers crossed the SOY is your ticket this cycle! So as far as idea's go I know with my H he really likes a nice full body massage to get things started! Looking sexy while giving it goesn't hurt either! Any ways you can plan for DS to not be home when H gets home from work? Then you could answer the door all sexy :)

Jessy hope AF is all done ASAP cuz you know girl! This is IT!!!!! Did you get all the Jello shots out of your system for a while? :hugs:

lauren so sorry I forgot you on the master list :( Tisk tisk! Gonna go fix that up right now! Also can you guys tell me Collie's name and anyone else I may have fogotten?


----------



## jkb11

hi ladies! Been working but did all my catching up!
KTF- I'm so happy for you, that you found this DR. Things will sort out. you do have to follow your gut. I agree that if He is following you can always reschedule the d&c for later if you needed it.

Well I'm cd 16 and my opk actually looks like it is just about positive. I'm gonna take another one in a few hrs. It would be so nice to ovulate early this month.

I go for my follow up with my specialist in the morning. I gonna try to remember to ask him about soy. If I don't get pregnant this month then I want to try it next month.


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Wow so much catching up to do I see!!! Ok here goes :)
> 
> Lisa that is AWESOME news on the new Dr and how well he will take care of you! Go with your gut girlie and don't do the D&C if you don't absolutely need it. Hope things start looking up from here sweety!
> 
> Dust sending you good vibes for the crazy weekend you've got ahead! Can't wait to hear what the second phychic tells ya!
> 
> Twinks I'm keeping my fingers crossed the SOY is your ticket this cycle! So as far as idea's go I know with my H he really likes a nice full body massage to get things started! Looking sexy while giving it goesn't hurt either! Any ways you can plan for DS to not be home when H gets home from work? Then you could answer the door all sexy :)
> 
> Jessy hope AF is all done ASAP cuz you know girl! This is IT!!!!! Did you get all the Jello shots out of your system for a while? :hugs:
> 
> lauren so sorry I forgot you on the master list :( Tisk tisk! Gonna go fix that up right now! Also can you guys tell me Collie's name and anyone else I may have fogotten?

Thanks for the tips! I will remember the full body massage! We are going out of town for our 5 year anniversary so no DS this weekend!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Twinkie that's right!!!! Sooo perfect! I can hear the porn music now! LOL Try not to think of that though cuz you may burst out laughing :haha:


JKB finally a cycle buddy :thumbup: I'm on CD17 today...thought I actually O'ed normal this cycle close to CD12 instead of CD18 like in past cycles but nope FF took away my CH's so who knows now :growlmad: Well atleast it means I'm still good to have yummy Sangria tonight :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> OK ladies in preparation for my big weekend coming up, what are your suggestions to ummm get DH in the mood. He keeps joking that we are going to be having lots of sex next weekend, BUT he is not the "do it every day multiple times" kind of guy. I am planning on going out and buying something sexy to wear (I am not sure if it will be a nightie or just a sexy new bra and panties). He is not like your average guy, a strip tease and dirty talk doesn't work on him.
> 
> What do you think? Bring along some Champagne? I want to make this weekend special!

use those sex dice they are fun lol

and im sure jessy will suggest porn ! lol xoxoxxoxoxo

i hope you have a great time!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Idea on the sex dice! I know that my PUPO girls would come through for me! LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

All I have time to say right now is....bow chicka wow wow!!!!


----------



## jkb11

YAY! THATS AWESOME. I might actually have someone to compare symptoms with if my body comes through:happydance:opk are looking very promising. :happydance:

Twinks- go to the sex shop:haha: they have lots of games there that will give you ideas. But, I have found that the full body massage works every time!

Jess- by the way you ruined the southern style for me! Seriously A few nights ago that was hubbys request. well as he is starting out I got tickled thinking about you and your situation:haha: OMG! SO BAD I liked flipped over really fast and started laughing. Poor hubby was like wtf? why are you laughing? So now I can also blame my infertility on you:haha: Oh And just to clarify I don't mean him entering the EXIT. That's a no no for me but in that position now Jessy is all I (WE) can think about.


NewbieLisette said:


> OMG Twinkie that's right!!!! Sooo perfect! I can hear the porn music now! LOL Try not to think of that though cuz you may burst out laughing :haha:
> 
> 
> JKB finally a cycle buddy :thumbup: I'm on CD17 today...thought I actually O'ed normal this cycle close to CD12 instead of CD18 like in past cycles but nope FF took away my CH's so who knows now :growlmad: Well atleast it means I'm still good to have yummy Sangria tonight :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

yesss! get the k-y variety pack the massage oils...give each other massages and light up some candles!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

jkb sounds very promising girlie! Go get busy :winkwink: 
Would love to symptom spot with you once i can be sure I O'ed!!!! Are you temping and charting as well as using OPK's?

Great suggestions KTF, Twinks I think you're all set :happydance:

Oh and weren't we promised a pic KTF of you all dolled up????:happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

doesnt everyone love how we have like our little group on here..lol

love ya guys!! xoxoxox


----------



## jkb11

I'M praying I ovulate too! I'm not temping b/c I tried it before and due to working nights my temps were all over the place. I just keep track of my symptoms and take opk and document every lil detail including taking pics of all test so i can refer back to how they fade in and how fast. I have had the increased ewcm for 2 days now but no ovulation pains which is weird b/c I have been getting them.... 


NewbieLisette said:


> jkb sounds very promising girlie! Go get busy :winkwink:
> Would love to symptom spot with you once i can be sure I O'ed!!!! Are you temping and charting as well as using OPK's?
> 
> Great suggestions KTF, Twinks I think you're all set :happydance:
> 
> Oh and weren't we promised a pic KTF of you all dolled up????:happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok about that....lol

i brought my camera to the party. go to turn it on and it was dead...lol

UGHHHH im sooooooo mad, i asked my friend to send me some pictures and then ill post i was SOo mad, we had a great time and we looked crazy...hahahah


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> ok about that....lol
> 
> i brought my camera to the party. go to turn it on and it was dead...lol
> 
> UGHHHH im sooooooo mad, i asked my friend to send me some pictures and then ill post i was SOo mad, we had a great time and we looked crazy...hahahah

I'm glad to here you had a good time! I can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## babydust818

Stacie - what kind of stuff does your DH like? Is there a certain color he likes on you? Or maybe a certain fetish? I'd try to pick up all the pieces of what he likes the most. I'd go with some fishnet stockings, high heels, nice bra and panty set (maybe 2 or 3 depending on how long you're staying). I'd bring ya some candles to light to 'set the mood'. Does the room you're staying in have a big tub? I'd say bring bubble bath for the candles and champange ;) that's about all the advice i could give considering i have no idea which either of you like! You could be some kinky bondage freaks ;) jk. Bring on the handcuffs. And whips LOL. Have fun!

I hope everyone had a great day! Mine was better than i imagined. Still dragged on forever. Now I'm off for 4 days! I hope everyone is doing good. Where is everyone in their cycle? I'm CD7. Like i said before, I'm using my cbfm. I love it. Takes the guessing out of O'ing. I love the price i paid even more! Weirdest thing about it, is you're suppose to use FMU. How come other ovulation tests ask for you not to? Weird.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey dust how much did ya pay for it if ya don't mind me asking I'm curious and where


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies, I'm late for work so I can't catch up on everything but I wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning :) I can't believe it. I had a little mental break down last night with DH crying and crying about who knows what and I guess it was just a pregnancy symptom!!


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Hi ladies, I'm late for work so I can't catch up on everything but I wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning :) I can't believe it. I had a little mental break down last night with DH crying and crying about who knows what and I guess it was just a pregnancy symptom!!

OMG Congratulations! You'll have to fill us in on details and pics when you get a chance!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Stacie - what kind of stuff does your DH like? Is there a certain color he likes on you? Or maybe a certain fetish? I'd try to pick up all the pieces of what he likes the most. I'd go with some fishnet stockings, high heels, nice bra and panty set (maybe 2 or 3 depending on how long you're staying). I'd bring ya some candles to light to 'set the mood'. Does the room you're staying in have a big tub? I'd say bring bubble bath for the candles and champange ;) that's about all the advice i could give considering i have no idea which either of you like! You could be some kinky bondage freaks ;) jk. Bring on the handcuffs. And whips LOL. Have fun!
> 
> I hope everyone had a great day! Mine was better than i imagined. Still dragged on forever. Now I'm off for 4 days! I hope everyone is doing good. Where is everyone in their cycle? I'm CD7. Like i said before, I'm using my cbfm. I love it. Takes the guessing out of O'ing. I love the price i paid even more! Weirdest thing about it, is you're suppose to use FMU. How come other ovulation tests ask for you not to? Weird.

Thanks for the tips, I think I am going to go shopping tonight... LOL. My husband booked the room and I think it has a jacuzzi tub, I'm already planning on bringing champange. We are not kinky bondage freaks... so no handuffs and whips for us.:haha: I am getting excited though!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, CD 7! Tonight will be the last dose of soy, so bring on the baby making! Well, I did finally start having some side effects from the soy, I woke up in the middle of the night having a hot flash! I am probably the only person who chose to sleep in the buff in the middle of November and wasn't expecting any action... but hey only one more day of the stuff! I had a little cry fest yesterday too, so it could have been the soy, or maybe just my normal craziness, I don't know. Yesterday was a friend from churches daughter's second birthday (she was still born at 37 weeks) so it was kind of a sad day anyway.

How is everyone else today?


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie- I hope you have an amazing time! 
Confused- CONGRATULATIONS!!

Just waiting on Thursday at this point but I'm pretty sure this is not our month. I have no symptoms and although I think my cycle is normal who know... I was told AF could arrive 4-6 weeks after M/C. This thurs is 26 days (my normal cycle length). If nothing, then I will test but I'm not feeling optimistic. Last time around I had a very very light bleed at 7DPO (I assumed Implantation bleed and knew that something was different with my cycle so I thought right off I was pregnant) but after having a M/C and that happening now I'm not sure if it's a good thing that I didn't bleed or if I should be looking for that before a BFP... Just messes with my head. My DH said he's hoping for no bleeding this time around but a BFP because blood freaks him out. We did decide that I will tell people I'm ttc (if they ask) after the new year if we don't have good news by then. That will be Cycle 7 and I'm hoping for a BFP before then but I honestly can't handle people asking when we're having a little one but not being able to say anything! I'm just over the whole thing and it's only the end of cycle 5. Blah.


----------



## keepthefaithx

confused omg congrats hunni i hope all is well!!!!!!

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> Hi ladies, I'm late for work so I can't catch up on everything but I wanted to let you all know I got my BFP this morning :) I can't believe it. I had a little mental break down last night with DH crying and crying about who knows what and I guess it was just a pregnancy symptom!!

OMG OMG wow congrats!!! Seriously u started that post out way tooo casual for me to guess the suprise that was coming lolol. Deets?? Like i mean all the deets?? What happend??

How was everybody's weekend?? I'm happy to say i'm back in the loop bd wise. But i swear this AF was the weirdest thing ever. I had maybe half a day of red bleeding and everything else was just weirdish brown. Ohh well whatever hopefully everything works out. I'm supose to O next week so i'm planing on covering my bases starting prob cd10 straight threw till maybe even cd18 teeeheeeee. Poor DH isnt the type to get it on everyday for almost 2 weeks straight sooo i'm gonna have to be really REALLY hot looking lolol.

Jbk OMG u did not start laughing with him there!!!??? Did u tell him why??? Was he freaked out?? Seriously why do i always get myself into these things....

KTF i'm soooo happy ur not gettin a D&C today hunny..that would of made for a crappy monday huh?

Dust any news from Ruby? Should b give or take today right?

Twinks ok i can definetly help u out with that situation but i gotta know some deets. What is too much? What do u not normaly do that would definetly get him cranked up??


----------



## keepthefaithx

have fun stacie!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Twinkie- I hope you have an amazing time!
> Confused- CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Just waiting on Thursday at this point but I'm pretty sure this is not our month. I have no symptoms and although I think my cycle is normal who know... I was told AF could arrive 4-6 weeks after M/C. This thurs is 26 days (my normal cycle length). If nothing, then I will test but I'm not feeling optimistic. Last time around I had a very very light bleed at 7DPO (I assumed Implantation bleed and knew that something was different with my cycle so I thought right off I was pregnant) but after having a M/C and that happening now I'm not sure if it's a good thing that I didn't bleed or if I should be looking for that before a BFP... Just messes with my head. My DH said he's hoping for no bleeding this time around but a BFP because blood freaks him out. We did decide that I will tell people I'm ttc (if they ask) after the new year if we don't have good news by then. That will be Cycle 7 and I'm hoping for a BFP before then but I honestly can't handle people asking when we're having a little one but not being able to say anything! I'm just over the whole thing and it's only the end of cycle 5. Blah.

I hear ya!! I'm extremely hoping we can all have a mini stocking for xmas time. Sides the good news is that we shall see if in about hmmm...3 and a half weeks time if i get my supose to be BFP. I get to play guinea pig and if it works out then you'll also prob be finding out what's in store for u huh?


----------



## keepthefaithx

right now im just hoping for a baby by next christmas...:(


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> right now im just hoping for a baby by next christmas...:(

Ditto!! It's sooooooo long :dohh:


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> right now im just hoping for a baby by next christmas...:(
> 
> Ditto!! It's sooooooo long :dohh:Click to expand...

Same here.:growlmad:


----------



## lauren10

Confused...congratulations!! :) 

xxx

Happy Monday everyone. Mine sucks because my husband left for the field for a week! blah!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh that does sux Lauren! I'd hate being alone for a week at my place..yes i have my dogs and cat but i dunno not the same i guess.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinks ok i can definetly help u out with that situation but i gotta know some deets. What is too much? What do u not normaly do that would definetly get him cranked up??

Normally I don't do much I wait for him to come find me:haha: I've tried strip teases, and that doesn't seem to work. I have tried suprising him in bed all sexy and naked, yup that didn't work either. I have tried joining him in the shower, but that only works sometimes. My DH is difficult. But to tell you the truth since it is our anniversary and we are getting a hotel room, I am sure he will be much more receptive to my advances...

We have watched porn together, but honestly it is kind of distracting to me... I am going to buy a couple new bra and panty sets (he is definately a boob man) and some champange. I think I have some massage oil already. I'll pick up some candles. What else?


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I know the rest of you do it too, but I just figured out my due date if I conceive this month and it will be 8/15/2012 (give or take a couple days). I found out I was going to MC on 8/1 and had my D&C 8/5... plus I just did some quick math and If I get pregnant this cycle I should be getting my 20 wk U/S right around my original due date. I don't know if I would like to possible deliver on the anniverary of my MC, but it would make the date a little more bearable...


----------



## babydust818

Congratulations Lindsay!! Soo happy for you. I wish you a H&H pregnancy!!

Stacie : have a great time with your man! :) enjoy yourself and don't put too much stress on yourself with the baby making! Xoxo

Lisa : i bought mine used off a girl on craigslist that lived 20min from here. She gave me the monitor and 20sticks for $60. The monitor is practically new. She got pregnant the 3rd month of using it. She's like 5 months prego now. The sticks alone are $55 for 30. The CBFM is like $150. So i got an excellent deal. I was so so happy.

Jessy : i hear back from her by tmrw. Wahhh. I wish it were today.

Lisette : i miss you! 

Lauren : I've missed you as well! How are you doing girly?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Twinks ok i can definetly help u out with that situation but i gotta know some deets. What is too much? What do u not normaly do that would definetly get him cranked up??
> 
> Normally I don't do much I wait for him to come find me:haha: I've tried strip teases, and that doesn't seem to work. I have tried suprising him in bed all sexy and naked, yup that didn't work either. I have tried joining him in the shower, but that only works sometimes. My DH is difficult. But to tell you the truth since it is our anniversary and we are getting a hotel room, I am sure he will be much more receptive to my advances...
> 
> We have watched porn together, but honestly it is kind of distracting to me... I am going to buy a couple new bra and panty sets (he is definately a boob man) and some champange. I think I have some massage oil already. I'll pick up some candles. What else?Click to expand...

Ok erotic dice was a great idea. Have u ever used toys? Do u have some? That also usualy works especialy if u use something on urself at first with him watching. Sorta like a nice private show. Mood music would also definetly help.

Question do u ever use mood music? What's ur go to song u love listening to while being all bowchica wow wow??


----------



## confusedprego

Sorry it was such a quick note earlier but I am 11dpo today and DH and I decided to take a test two days ago and it was completely negative. I had major cramping at implantation last time and I haven't had anything except a backache (which I always have by this point in my cycle) so I was just upset all day yesterday. I was crying and telling DH I didnt know what was wrong with me but i was really sad. We had decided to wait until today to test again and do every other day until I got my period...well DH left for work early so I wasnt going to test and just decided i might as well to start prepping myself for af to get used to the idea of not being pregnant. So I did it put it down and started brushing my teeth and turned around and saw a faint line developing. I put it down and ran into the shower and then just stared at it when I got out! So nuts! I have an appt this afternoon at the doc to make sure my progesterone is ok and to start serial beta checks. 

Rachael - can't wait to hear your new reading! 

Hope everyone else is doing great, sucks its Monday! Atleast thanksgiving is almost here


----------



## keepthefaithx

twinks i think it sounds great. hes guna love it!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, I know the rest of you do it too, but I just figured out my due date if I conceive this month and it will be 8/15/2012 (give or take a couple days). I found out I was going to MC on 8/1 and had my D&C 8/5... plus I just did some quick math and If I get pregnant this cycle I should be getting my 20 wk U/S right around my original due date. I don't know if I would like to possible deliver on the anniverary of my MC, but it would make the date a little more bearable...

LOLOL mine would b august 16 a day right after yours lololol. Shitt i hope Mesina was right..this is supose to be it...


----------



## jessy1101

OMG confused ur hubby is gonna freak!! Did u tell him yet or u want to tell him in person??


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Twinks ok i can definetly help u out with that situation but i gotta know some deets. What is too much? What do u not normaly do that would definetly get him cranked up??
> 
> Normally I don't do much I wait for him to come find me:haha: I've tried strip teases, and that doesn't seem to work. I have tried suprising him in bed all sexy and naked, yup that didn't work either. I have tried joining him in the shower, but that only works sometimes. My DH is difficult. But to tell you the truth since it is our anniversary and we are getting a hotel room, I am sure he will be much more receptive to my advances...
> 
> We have watched porn together, but honestly it is kind of distracting to me... I am going to buy a couple new bra and panty sets (he is definately a boob man) and some champange. I think I have some massage oil already. I'll pick up some candles. What else?Click to expand...
> 
> Ok erotic dice was a great idea. Have u ever used toys? Do u have some? That also usualy works especialy if u use something on urself at first with him watching. Sorta like a nice private show. Mood music would also definetly help.
> 
> Question do u ever use mood music? What's ur go to song u love listening to while being all bowchica wow wow??Click to expand...

We do have a few toys, but we use those frequently 'cause DH definately goes a little faster than me:blush:

We don't usually have any mood music, but another good idea. I need to make a list!


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Sorry it was such a quick note earlier but I am 11dpo today and DH and I decided to take a test two days ago and it was completely negative. I had major cramping at implantation last time and I haven't had anything except a backache (which I always have by this point in my cycle) so I was just upset all day yesterday. I was crying and telling DH I didnt know what was wrong with me but i was really sad. We had decided to wait until today to test again and do every other day until I got my period...well DH left for work early so I wasnt going to test and just decided i might as well to start prepping myself for af to get used to the idea of not being pregnant. So I did it put it down and started brushing my teeth and turned around and saw a faint line developing. I put it down and ran into the shower and then just stared at it when I got out! So nuts! I have an appt this afternoon at the doc to make sure my progesterone is ok and to start serial beta checks.
> 
> Rachael - can't wait to hear your new reading!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing great, sucks its Monday! Atleast thanksgiving is almost here

That is great! It is nice that your Dr. got you in today too! All these BFPs! I am getting anxious for mine!


----------



## confusedprego

I called DH right away. I felt so bad for testing without him but he didn't mind haha he's dying to tell his dad bc his dad asks him every time they're alone when we are going to try again. I think he's dying for a grandson bc he has two grandgirls right now. Plus he wants the name to continue on hoagie hoagie. I dont care about any of that just hope its happy in there and sticks around!


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> I called DH right away. I felt so bad for testing without him but he didn't mind haha he's dying to tell his dad bc his dad asks him every time they're alone when we are going to try again. I think he's dying for a grandson bc he has two grandgirls right now. Plus he wants the name to continue on hoagie hoagie. I dont care about any of that just hope its happy in there and sticks around!

It will stick!! And everything is going to work out perfectly. It's awsome eh when u get a bfp the moment u r least expecting it!!


----------



## jessy1101

Shoot after reading up on all things soy i definetly think i shouldnt take it cuz i think i have a normal cycle..O usualy between cd12 and 14 . Alot of women say that if u take it but already have a normal cycle it can make it go super wonky! I admit that did freak me out a lil bit lololol.

I'm thinking of taking an O test tomorrow to make sure there isnt a fluke with it. Remember how i had a postive opk at freakin 8dpo? I dont think that's really...ummm...normal..unless my body tried to O normal time and ended up Oing late hmmm....

I dunno i'm just freakin out for the whole thing me thinks lololol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey PUPO girls! 

Just got to pop in for a second as its CHAOS here my first day back! Staying calm don't worry :)

Lindsay - OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooooo happy for ya girl!!! Will read up on deets tonight!

Miss all you girls lots and hope everyone is having great days :hugs::kiss:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey PUPO girls!
> 
> Just got to pop in for a second as its CHAOS here my first day back! Staying calm don't worry :)
> 
> Lindsay - OMG :happydance::happydance::happydance: Soooooo happy for ya girl!!! Will read up on deets tonight!
> 
> Miss all you girls lots and hope everyone is having great days :hugs::kiss:

Ooooooo miss u bunches Lisette!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Shoot after reading up on all things soy i definetly think i shouldnt take it cuz i think i have a normal cycle..O usualy between cd12 and 14 . Alot of women say that if u take it but already have a normal cycle it can make it go super wonky! I admit that did freak me out a lil bit lololol.
> 
> I'm thinking of taking an O test tomorrow to make sure there isnt a fluke with it. Remember how i had a postive opk at freakin 8dpo? I dont think that's really...ummm...normal..unless my body tried to O normal time and ended up Oing late hmmm....
> 
> I dunno i'm just freakin out for the whole thing me thinks lololol

Yeah I have read that if you have regular cycles it can mess you up. This is kind of an experiement for me, you never know it could not work for me and I could be really disappointed. So we shall see.

I think I am going to start OPKs tomorrow too, since I have NO idea how I am going to react to the soy.


----------



## jessy1101

Ya that would be wise for sure Twinks. Just in case u know? I've heard it can really make ur system wonky and either O very earlier or later...

U think this try might be it??


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have an apt with specialist monday 145 woohooooooooo lets get to the bottom of this all!!!

hows everyones day going my chicklets xo


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i have an apt with specialist monday 145 woohooooooooo lets get to the bottom of this all!!!
> 
> hows everyones day going my chicklets xo

Damnit my hubby just wrote me and was like oooooo i want u sooo bad tonight i'm gonna jump u...and i'm like fuckk i cant have sex tonight damnit..but i cant tell him that...fuckk fuckitty fuckk fuckk LOL.

Other then that i'm good!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Tell him about ur VADGE situation, he will get out of the mood..LOL

that sucks tho. yeast should only being for BAKING!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Tell him about ur VADGE situation, he will get out of the mood..LOL
> 
> that sucks tho. yeast should only being for BAKING!!!!!!!!!! lol

Nooooo i cant tell him that it's just a complete turn off and damnit i'd rather suffer in silence. Sides maybe i can do...other things...then vadgy action??

Love the baking comment!! If only it was that easy..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ya that would be wise for sure Twinks. Just in case u know? I've heard it can really make ur system wonky and either O very earlier or later...
> 
> U think this try might be it??

I hope so, but I have said this both thee previous months so my guesses mean nothing!

I went with two coworkers and had chinese for lunch (this little family run place, it's not the best food, but the service is good and the people are friendly anyways...) Normally they don't give us a fortune cookie, but the girl working today did. Here is my fortune:

"A pleasant surprise is in store for you soon."

OK, ok I know like 1,000 other people got this same fortune, but it was a nice little pick me up on a Monday.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hes guna know something is up you love bow chicka wow wooooow time!!!!

look on the brightside. its not close to o time yet...:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

JESSY-guess what the freaking cashiers name was at starbucks..........


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Tell him about ur VADGE situation, he will get out of the mood..LOL
> 
> that sucks tho. yeast should only being for BAKING!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> Nooooo i cant tell him that it's just a complete turn off and damnit i'd rather suffer in silence. Sides maybe i can do...other things...then vadgy action??
> 
> Love the baking comment!! If only it was that easy..Click to expand...

Oh that SUCKS! Being out of action and the hubs is craving it! Mine was like "Oh it is taking everything I have not to rip your clothes off of you right now, but I am trying to wait for our getaway..." All I said was I recommended he wait a couple more days, and he was like "Nevermind." LOL any mention of AF or Yeast Infections and he is more than happy to wait...


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> JESSY-guess what the freaking cashiers name was at starbucks..........

OMG was it Liliana????


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Tell him about ur VADGE situation, he will get out of the mood..LOL
> 
> that sucks tho. yeast should only being for BAKING!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> Nooooo i cant tell him that it's just a complete turn off and damnit i'd rather suffer in silence. Sides maybe i can do...other things...then vadgy action??
> 
> Love the baking comment!! If only it was that easy..Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that SUCKS! Being out of action and the hubs is craving it! Mine was like "Oh it is taking everything I have not to rip your clothes off of you right now, but I am trying to wait for our getaway..." All I said was I recommended he wait a couple more days, and he was like "Nevermind." LOL any mention of AF or Yeast Infections and he is more than happy to wait...Click to expand...

I know right???!! Jesus as if i enjoy having one damnit. Well on the bright side it's not close to O time and i got the much needed cream on my lunch hour so buy tomorrow or the day after should be good!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Tell him about ur VADGE situation, he will get out of the mood..LOL
> 
> that sucks tho. yeast should only being for BAKING!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> Nooooo i cant tell him that it's just a complete turn off and damnit i'd rather suffer in silence. Sides maybe i can do...other things...then vadgy action??
> 
> Love the baking comment!! If only it was that easy..Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that SUCKS! Being out of action and the hubs is craving it! Mine was like "Oh it is taking everything I have not to rip your clothes off of you right now, but I am trying to wait for our getaway..." All I said was I recommended he wait a couple more days, and he was like "Nevermind." LOL any mention of AF or Yeast Infections and he is more than happy to wait...Click to expand...
> 
> I know right???!! Jesus as if i enjoy having one damnit. Well on the bright side it's not close to O time and i got the much needed cream on my lunch hour so buy tomorrow or the day after should be good!Click to expand...

Well if you get deperate you could always resort to the turkey baster LOL!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Tell him about ur VADGE situation, he will get out of the mood..LOL
> 
> that sucks tho. yeast should only being for BAKING!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> Nooooo i cant tell him that it's just a complete turn off and damnit i'd rather suffer in silence. Sides maybe i can do...other things...then vadgy action??
> 
> Love the baking comment!! If only it was that easy..Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that SUCKS! Being out of action and the hubs is craving it! Mine was like "Oh it is taking everything I have not to rip your clothes off of you right now, but I am trying to wait for our getaway..." All I said was I recommended he wait a couple more days, and he was like "Nevermind." LOL any mention of AF or Yeast Infections and he is more than happy to wait...Click to expand...
> 
> I know right???!! Jesus as if i enjoy having one damnit. Well on the bright side it's not close to O time and i got the much needed cream on my lunch hour so buy tomorrow or the day after should be good!Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you get deperate you could always resort to the turkey baster LOL!Click to expand...

Sweety...u know my thoughts in HUGE description on exactly what i think bout that...so i will not say it...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Tell him about ur VADGE situation, he will get out of the mood..LOL
> 
> that sucks tho. yeast should only being for BAKING!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> Nooooo i cant tell him that it's just a complete turn off and damnit i'd rather suffer in silence. Sides maybe i can do...other things...then vadgy action??
> 
> Love the baking comment!! If only it was that easy..Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that SUCKS! Being out of action and the hubs is craving it! Mine was like "Oh it is taking everything I have not to rip your clothes off of you right now, but I am trying to wait for our getaway..." All I said was I recommended he wait a couple more days, and he was like "Nevermind." LOL any mention of AF or Yeast Infections and he is more than happy to wait...Click to expand...
> 
> I know right???!! Jesus as if i enjoy having one damnit. Well on the bright side it's not close to O time and i got the much needed cream on my lunch hour so buy tomorrow or the day after should be good!Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you get deperate you could always resort to the turkey baster LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Sweety...u know my thoughts in HUGE description on exactly what i think bout that...so i will not say it...Click to expand...

I know... but I can never pass up the opportunity to bring up the baster!:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Tell him about ur VADGE situation, he will get out of the mood..LOL
> 
> that sucks tho. yeast should only being for BAKING!!!!!!!!!! lol
> 
> Nooooo i cant tell him that it's just a complete turn off and damnit i'd rather suffer in silence. Sides maybe i can do...other things...then vadgy action??
> 
> Love the baking comment!! If only it was that easy..Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that SUCKS! Being out of action and the hubs is craving it! Mine was like "Oh it is taking everything I have not to rip your clothes off of you right now, but I am trying to wait for our getaway..." All I said was I recommended he wait a couple more days, and he was like "Nevermind." LOL any mention of AF or Yeast Infections and he is more than happy to wait...Click to expand...
> 
> I know right???!! Jesus as if i enjoy having one damnit. Well on the bright side it's not close to O time and i got the much needed cream on my lunch hour so buy tomorrow or the day after should be good!Click to expand...
> 
> Well if you get deperate you could always resort to the turkey baster LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> Sweety...u know my thoughts in HUGE description on exactly what i think bout that...so i will not say it...Click to expand...
> 
> I know... but I can never pass up the opportunity to bring up the baster!:haha:Click to expand...

Hiihiiiii love having all those quotes appear makes it look like a hugeeee post! And like i was saying thankfully i should not be anywhere near O...BUT if i were..i'd actualy be willing to maybe suffer a teeny bit and have sex anywais...without telling him exactly what is coming outta my vadgy..OMG is that bad??????????


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yessss liliana wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its not even a popular name....so crazy.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I have a question of the day since i just brougth up names...lol

what will you name your daughter or son when its your time!

mine are-
Liliana Faith (lily)
or 
Nicholas Daniel (nicky)

xo

xox


----------



## MrsMoo72

What's going on?! What have i missed?! Who's got a yeasty vadge???!!!


Whoop whoop Linds!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:
 

> I have a question of the day since i just brougth up names...lol
> 
> what will you name your daughter or son when its your time!
> 
> mine are-
> Liliana Faith (lily)
> or
> Nicholas Daniel (nicky)
> 
> xo
> 
> xox

You already know mine lolol

Girl: Charlie Elizabeth

Boy: Alexis Louis


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy is yeasting it up!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> What's going on?! What have i missed?! Who's got a yeasty vadge???!!!
> 
> 
> Whoop whoop Linds!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I dooooo :cry::cry::cry::cry:

And my DH wants to get it on tonight :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jessy is yeasting it up!

Ohh cruel world how u wound me


----------



## MrsMoo72

:haha: Jess!!! 

Well my DS is Riley Mathew but weirdly we couldn't even think of a name for the mc baby :nope:


----------



## keepthefaithx

we love you jess!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well, we called it "Poppy" coz it was the size of a poppy seed but we couldn't think of a real name!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> we love you jess!

I know i know it's my vadge that doesnt love me...i think the biatch heard me talking smack bout her last week so this is payback..:cry::cry:


----------



## keepthefaithx

these names i pretty much always wanted, i never named my angels. not sure what they were....


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love riley so cute


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i love riley so cute

See i love the name Riley bunches. But over here we need bilingual names. And Riley in french sounds like riiilayyy so ya..

Pretty much all the english names i like are like that..:cry:


----------



## MrsMoo72

It was the name we always wanted before i was even pg with him. We couldn't think of any second time round! :shrug:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Stacie - Duno if this will work for you but my hubby has just said "babe i have never wanted you more than right now..." and do you know what i was doing? Totally random i know but i was whistling the Indiana Jones theme tune while cooking tea!!!!:haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

see alexis is a girls name here-

do you say it differently in french??


----------



## keepthefaithx

i know in spanish its a boys name too i think...lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i was watching a video on youtube it was like a hair tutorial and it was in french im like wheres jess when u need her..lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> see alexis is a girls name here-
> 
> do you say it differently in french??

Yup u dont say Alexisss like in english it's just pronounced Alexiii. And in english we just use Alex.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i was watching a video on youtube it was like a hair tutorial and it was in french im like wheres jess when u need her..lol

LOL dude u should totaly learn french! It's worth it when u come to Canada teeheeee


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love it, its so cute alexi awww


----------



## keepthefaithx

bonjour! thats it lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i love it, its so cute alexi awww

Marc is actualy the one who suggested it! I love the nickname Alex but i didnt want to use Alexander. Sooooo this was even better!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> bonjour! thats it lol

Teeeeheeee wanna learn some REALLY dirty french words??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Voulez-vous couchez avec moi ce soir?


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Voulez-vous couchez avec moi ce soir?

Ya i was thinking even worseeee then that LOLOLOL That's more PG rated i find..


----------



## MrsMoo72

It's pretty much all i know!! Can't quite get the accent right either!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Um yea teach me! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> It's pretty much all i know!! Can't quite get the accent right either!

U guys r the best!! Ok this isnt necessarily french french it's Quebecois slang (Lisette will know what i mean when she reads this) Ok just try to pronounce it like it is written slowly k?

Different words for a vagina: Plotte, chatte, minette, slit rosé, fente, vulve, touffe etc etc.


----------



## confusedprego

We actually never even started thinking about names..even with the last pregnancy. I think we will need to know the sex before we really start thinking about it. I love DH name - kirk - but not sure he'd want his son to have the same name. Plus he gets sick of being called Kurt all the time lol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Whats that mean moo!?


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Stacie - Duno if this will work for you but my hubby has just said "babe i have never wanted you more than right now..." and do you know what i was doing? Totally random i know but i was whistling the Indiana Jones theme tune while cooking tea!!!!:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I think I know that one!

For DH I will have to learn to swing a golf club or play video games, then I would be a real catch!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Slit rose omg im guna die lmao!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> see alexis is a girls name here-
> 
> do you say it differently in french??
> 
> Yup u dont say Alexisss like in english it's just pronounced Alexiii. And in english we just use Alex.Click to expand...

Any time I hear the name Alexis in French I think of hockey players! I guess that is my uncultured American life for you!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Whats that mean moo!?

Voulez-vous coucher avec moi ce soir means do you want to sleep with me tonight.

Althought the french version sounds sooo much more sexier then saying it like that in english LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> see alexis is a girls name here-
> 
> do you say it differently in french??
> 
> Yup u dont say Alexisss like in english it's just pronounced Alexiii. And in english we just use Alex.Click to expand...
> 
> Any time I hear the name Alexis in French I think of hockey players! I guess that is my uncultured American life for you!Click to expand...

LOLOL well it is a popular hockey player name...shitt maybe that means our lil boy will grow up and play hockey for millions a year!! Boo yaaaa :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Slit rose omg im guna die lmao!

Did u try saying them outloud in french???? Remember how to pronounce it lololol ploooootttee


----------



## jessy1101

Now then moving on french words for penis:

Pénis
Queue
Gros dart
Graine
Grosse graine poilu qui pu
Gros baton


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, DS's name is Logan Alexander and I am kind of stuck on the "L" names right now. I love the names:

Lacie Marie for a girl (has been my pick for awhile now). 

Lena Marie (My Paternal Grandmother's middle name was Lee and My maternal Grandmother's middle name was Marie, so I thought it was a cute way to honor both, plus DH's middle name is Lee- I know weird right?)

Boys are harder... I like Owen alot. Also Jerrek (because it is kind of unique) The middle name will be John after my Dad/Brother/Grandfather. I was thinking of just maybe doing John for the first name and calling him Jack, but I know my mom hates the name Jack.


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Lisette feel free to jump in at anytime with whatever else i'm missing!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, DS's name is Logan Alexander and I am kind of stuck on the "L" names right now. I love the names:
> 
> Lacie Marie for a girl (has been my pick for awhile now).
> 
> Lena Marie (My Paternal Grandmother's middle name was Lee and My maternal Grandmother's middle name was Marie, so I thought it was a cute way to honor both, plus DH's middle name is Lee- I know weird right?)
> 
> Boys are harder... I like Owen alot. Also Jerrek (because it is kind of unique) The middle name will be John after my Dad/Brother/Grandfather. I was thinking of just maybe doing John for the first name and calling him Jack, but I know my mom hates the name Jack.

L names i adore Lucas but it sounds soooo bad in french...my DH was like that sounds soo gay! I was like nahhh..well ok maybe a teeny bit..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Now then moving on french words for penis:
> 
> Pénis
> Queue
> Gros dart
> Graine
> Grosse graine poilu qui pu
> Gros baton

LOL

I just had a brilliant idea. Teach me how to say something really dirty in French that I can use on DH. It has to be something really sexy sounding so it will make him extra horney!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Now then moving on french words for penis:
> 
> Pénis
> Queue
> Gros dart
> Graine
> Grosse graine poilu qui pu
> Gros baton
> 
> LOL
> 
> I just had a brilliant idea. Teach me how to say something really dirty in French that I can use on DH. It has to be something really sexy sounding so it will make him extra horney!Click to expand...

Can u sorta speak french pronounciation wise? And u want extremely dirty right?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, DS's name is Logan Alexander and I am kind of stuck on the "L" names right now. I love the names:
> 
> Lacie Marie for a girl (has been my pick for awhile now).
> 
> Lena Marie (My Paternal Grandmother's middle name was Lee and My maternal Grandmother's middle name was Marie, so I thought it was a cute way to honor both, plus DH's middle name is Lee- I know weird right?)
> 
> Boys are harder... I like Owen alot. Also Jerrek (because it is kind of unique) The middle name will be John after my Dad/Brother/Grandfather. I was thinking of just maybe doing John for the first name and calling him Jack, but I know my mom hates the name Jack.
> 
> L names i adore Lucas but it sounds soooo bad in french...my DH was like that sounds soo gay! I was like nahhh..well ok maybe a teeny bit..Click to expand...

I like Luka or Luca. I need to get off the L names, because our last name starts with an L, but I like the way the alliteration sounds! Plus, I want the middle name to be John and I need a longer name to go with it because our last name is short.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, DS's name is Logan Alexander and I am kind of stuck on the "L" names right now. I love the names:
> 
> Lacie Marie for a girl (has been my pick for awhile now).
> 
> Lena Marie (My Paternal Grandmother's middle name was Lee and My maternal Grandmother's middle name was Marie, so I thought it was a cute way to honor both, plus DH's middle name is Lee- I know weird right?)
> 
> Boys are harder... I like Owen alot. Also Jerrek (because it is kind of unique) The middle name will be John after my Dad/Brother/Grandfather. I was thinking of just maybe doing John for the first name and calling him Jack, but I know my mom hates the name Jack.
> 
> L names i adore Lucas but it sounds soooo bad in french...my DH was like that sounds soo gay! I was like nahhh..well ok maybe a teeny bit..Click to expand...
> 
> I like Luka or Luca. I need to get off the L names, because our last name starts with an L, but I like the way the alliteration sounds! Plus, I want the middle name to be John and I need a longer name to go with it because our last name is short.Click to expand...

John is such an awsome strong name!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Now then moving on french words for penis:
> 
> Pénis
> Queue
> Gros dart
> Graine
> Grosse graine poilu qui pu
> Gros baton
> 
> LOL
> 
> I just had a brilliant idea. Teach me how to say something really dirty in French that I can use on DH. It has to be something really sexy sounding so it will make him extra horney!Click to expand...
> 
> Can u sorta speak french pronounciation wise? And u want extremely dirty right?Click to expand...

Not really LOL. And of course I want extrememly dirty!


----------



## jessy1101

Aiight Twinks here you go. This always works on my DH cuz he loves dirty talk. Just gotta txt it to him and usualy gets the job done teeheee.

À soir je veux que tu te mets à 4 pattes et mange ma chatte mouillé de jouissance. :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Gros dart omg.. Like honestly i love french language how funny lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

I heard its a very hard language to learn.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Gros dart omg.. Like honestly i love french language how funny lol

LOLOLOLOL it's how u say it with the whole gros daaaart way makes it hilarious! And yet i swear to god french men love that shitt.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I heard its a very hard language to learn.

See here it's extremely important to be able to speak both french and english cuz of job wise. So my first language was english cuz of my mom but she sent me to french school my whole life. That made it easier cuz yess it's not easy. The verbs and everything else is over the top whack!!

But to speak the basic just for fun is pretty simple! Especialy the dirty words.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thats awsome i wish i knew too languages. my husbands dad and step mom are from italy so i can understand alot of what they say. so thats cool- but cant speak it....lol


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Aiight Twinks here you go. This always works on my DH cuz he loves dirty talk. Just gotta txt it to him and usualy gets the job done teeheee.
> 
> À soir je veux que tu te mets à 4 pattes et mange ma chatte mouillé de jouissance. :)

First off you are going to have to let me know how I prounouce some of that and I need a translation! What is 4 in french, sorry this girl took spanish in High School!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> thats awsome i wish i knew too languages. my husbands dad and step mom are from italy so i can understand alot of what they say. so thats cool- but cant speak it....lol

My MIL is Korean, and when her and her friends get talking I have no idea what they are saying and I am pretty sure they are talking about me! And can you believe that my husband is 1/2 Korean and doesn't know any Korean??? He knows the food that is about it!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Aiight Twinks here you go. This always works on my DH cuz he loves dirty talk. Just gotta txt it to him and usualy gets the job done teeheee.
> 
> À soir je veux que tu te mets à 4 pattes et mange ma chatte mouillé de jouissance. :)
> 
> First off you are going to have to let me know how I prounouce some of that and I need a translation! What is 4 in french, sorry this girl took spanish in High School!Click to expand...

Ok 4 = quattre (sorry bout that)

And the englsih translation sounds sooo corny lolol. Like i said it's hot in french!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> thats awsome i wish i knew too languages. my husbands dad and step mom are from italy so i can understand alot of what they say. so thats cool- but cant speak it....lol
> 
> My MIL is Korean, and when her and her friends get talking I have no idea what they are saying and I am pretty sure they are talking about me! And can you believe that my husband is 1/2 Korean and doesn't know any Korean??? He knows the food that is about it!Click to expand...

Damn that does suck...how can he not know any??LOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Aiight Twinks here you go. This always works on my DH cuz he loves dirty talk. Just gotta txt it to him and usualy gets the job done teeheee.
> 
> À soir je veux que tu te mets à 4 pattes et mange ma chatte mouillé de jouissance. :)
> 
> First off you are going to have to let me know how I prounouce some of that and I need a translation! What is 4 in french, sorry this girl took spanish in High School!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok 4 = quattre (sorry bout that)
> 
> And the englsih translation sounds sooo corny lolol. Like i said it's hot in french!!Click to expand...

I am good on the pronounciation until "jouissance"


----------



## themarshas

Wow today I missed alot haha. My names are: Alexis Taylor (as a girl- all letters pronounced haha and the middle name is for our best friend) and Colby Allen (the middle name is for a friend who died when we were 15, shortly after he hooked my OH and I up). We've had them picked out for years.

As for french- I can speak it when forced and understand it fine. I took lessons for 7 years and hated it pretty much the entire time. In high school it looked good for college apps and In college I was forced to take a language so even though I hated it I still had to take classes. Anyhow, I should be fluent and apparently learned enough to do well in class but unless forced I wouldn't willingly learn it... maybe it's the lack of accent...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Aiight Twinks here you go. This always works on my DH cuz he loves dirty talk. Just gotta txt it to him and usualy gets the job done teeheee.
> 
> À soir je veux que tu te mets à 4 pattes et mange ma chatte mouillé de jouissance. :)
> 
> First off you are going to have to let me know how I prounouce some of that and I need a translation! What is 4 in french, sorry this girl took spanish in High School!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok 4 = quattre (sorry bout that)
> 
> And the englsih translation sounds sooo corny lolol. Like i said it's hot in french!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am good on the pronounciation until "jouissance"Click to expand...

KK Jou-ii-ssss-ance


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> thats awsome i wish i knew too languages. my husbands dad and step mom are from italy so i can understand alot of what they say. so thats cool- but cant speak it....lol
> 
> My MIL is Korean, and when her and her friends get talking I have no idea what they are saying and I am pretty sure they are talking about me! And can you believe that my husband is 1/2 Korean and doesn't know any Korean??? He knows the food that is about it!Click to expand...
> 
> Damn that does suck...how can he not know any??LOLOLClick to expand...

His mom only spoke English to him! I was like do you know how much money you could have made being bilingual? I could be a stay at home mom right now! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Wow today I missed alot haha. My names are: Alexis Taylor (as a girl- all letters pronounced haha and the middle name is for our best friend) and Colby Allen (the middle name is for a friend who died when we were 15, shortly after he hooked my OH and I up). We've had them picked out for years.
> 
> As for french- I can speak it when forced and understand it fine. I took lessons for 7 years and hated it pretty much the entire time. In high school it looked good for college apps and In college I was forced to take a language so even though I hated it I still had to take classes. Anyhow, I should be fluent and apparently learned enough to do well in class but unless forced I wouldn't willingly learn it... maybe it's the lack of accent...

Oooooo does that mean u understood what i wrote!! And the phrase for Twinks too??

Love the names BTW.


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> Now then moving on french words for penis:
> 
> Pénis
> Queue
> Gros dart
> Graine
> Grosse graine poilu qui pu
> Gros baton

:haha: All the penis ones start with "Gross"!!!! hahaha:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Wow today I missed alot haha. My names are: Alexis Taylor (as a girl- all letters pronounced haha and the middle name is for our best friend) and Colby Allen (the middle name is for a friend who died when we were 15, shortly after he hooked my OH and I up). We've had them picked out for years.
> 
> As for french- I can speak it when forced and understand it fine. I took lessons for 7 years and hated it pretty much the entire time. In high school it looked good for college apps and In college I was forced to take a language so even though I hated it I still had to take classes. Anyhow, I should be fluent and apparently learned enough to do well in class but unless forced I wouldn't willingly learn it... maybe it's the lack of accent...
> 
> Oooooo does that mean u understood what i wrote!! And the phrase for Twinks too??
> 
> Love the names BTW.Click to expand...

HAHA Yes, I understood enough to know the jist haha


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Aiight Twinks here you go. This always works on my DH cuz he loves dirty talk. Just gotta txt it to him and usualy gets the job done teeheee.
> 
> À soir je veux que tu te mets à 4 pattes et mange ma chatte mouillé de jouissance. :)
> 
> First off you are going to have to let me know how I prounouce some of that and I need a translation! What is 4 in french, sorry this girl took spanish in High School!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok 4 = quattre (sorry bout that)
> 
> And the englsih translation sounds sooo corny lolol. Like i said it's hot in french!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am good on the pronounciation until "jouissance"Click to expand...
> 
> KK Jou-ii-ssss-anceClick to expand...

OK, I will never remember that! But I will work on it...:haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Wow today I missed alot haha. My names are: Alexis Taylor (as a girl- all letters pronounced haha and the middle name is for our best friend) and Colby Allen (the middle name is for a friend who died when we were 15, shortly after he hooked my OH and I up). We've had them picked out for years.
> 
> As for french- I can speak it when forced and understand it fine. I took lessons for 7 years and hated it pretty much the entire time. In high school it looked good for college apps and In college I was forced to take a language so even though I hated it I still had to take classes. Anyhow, I should be fluent and apparently learned enough to do well in class but unless forced I wouldn't willingly learn it... maybe it's the lack of accent...
> 
> Oooooo does that mean u understood what i wrote!! And the phrase for Twinks too??
> 
> Love the names BTW.Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA Yes, I understood enough to know the jist hahaClick to expand...

Can someone translate then! I don't care if it is corny, I really need to know what I am saying to him...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Aiight Twinks here you go. This always works on my DH cuz he loves dirty talk. Just gotta txt it to him and usualy gets the job done teeheee.
> 
> À soir je veux que tu te mets à 4 pattes et mange ma chatte mouillé de jouissance. :)
> 
> First off you are going to have to let me know how I prounouce some of that and I need a translation! What is 4 in french, sorry this girl took spanish in High School!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok 4 = quattre (sorry bout that)
> 
> And the englsih translation sounds sooo corny lolol. Like i said it's hot in french!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am good on the pronounciation until "jouissance"Click to expand...
> 
> KK Jou-ii-ssss-anceClick to expand...
> 
> OK, I will never remember that! But I will work on it...:haha:Click to expand...

Ok ok how about a shorty but a goody?

Mange ma plotte mouillé.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Wow today I missed alot haha. My names are: Alexis Taylor (as a girl- all letters pronounced haha and the middle name is for our best friend) and Colby Allen (the middle name is for a friend who died when we were 15, shortly after he hooked my OH and I up). We've had them picked out for years.
> 
> As for french- I can speak it when forced and understand it fine. I took lessons for 7 years and hated it pretty much the entire time. In high school it looked good for college apps and In college I was forced to take a language so even though I hated it I still had to take classes. Anyhow, I should be fluent and apparently learned enough to do well in class but unless forced I wouldn't willingly learn it... maybe it's the lack of accent...
> 
> Oooooo does that mean u understood what i wrote!! And the phrase for Twinks too??
> 
> Love the names BTW.Click to expand...
> 
> HAHA Yes, I understood enough to know the jist hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Can someone translate then! I don't care if it is corny, I really need to know what I am saying to him...Click to expand...

LOLOLOL Tonight i want you to get on your hands and knees and eat out my dripping pussy. LOLOL

There you have it on the first one! :blush:


----------



## jessy1101

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Aiight Twinks here you go. This always works on my DH cuz he loves dirty talk. Just gotta txt it to him and usualy gets the job done teeheee.
> 
> À soir je veux que tu te mets à 4 pattes et mange ma chatte mouillé de jouissance. :)
> 
> First off you are going to have to let me know how I prounouce some of that and I need a translation! What is 4 in french, sorry this girl took spanish in High School!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok 4 = quattre (sorry bout that)
> 
> And the englsih translation sounds sooo corny lolol. Like i said it's hot in french!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am good on the pronounciation until "jouissance"Click to expand...
> 
> KK Jou-ii-ssss-anceClick to expand...
> 
> OK, I will never remember that! But I will work on it...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok how about a shorty but a goody?
> 
> Mange ma plotte mouillé.Click to expand...

And that one means Eat out my wet pussy.


----------



## themarshas

not corny--- fairly dirty though... involves him eating out a very special area... while enjoying it haha


----------



## jessy1101

God forbid any new people that will pop on by and read this..I just want any new person to know we are not actualy mentaly disturbed since that type of language actualy does turn french men on!!

There i feel better now LOLOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> not corny--- fairly dirty though... involves him eating out a very special area... while enjoying it haha

Yuppp i played Google translator for Twinks on both of them!


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Aiight Twinks here you go. This always works on my DH cuz he loves dirty talk. Just gotta txt it to him and usualy gets the job done teeheee.
> 
> À soir je veux que tu te mets à 4 pattes et mange ma chatte mouillé de jouissance. :)
> 
> First off you are going to have to let me know how I prounouce some of that and I need a translation! What is 4 in french, sorry this girl took spanish in High School!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok 4 = quattre (sorry bout that)
> 
> And the englsih translation sounds sooo corny lolol. Like i said it's hot in french!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am good on the pronounciation until "jouissance"Click to expand...
> 
> KK Jou-ii-ssss-anceClick to expand...

"mange ma chatte" = eat my vagina???!!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Aiight Twinks here you go. This always works on my DH cuz he loves dirty talk. Just gotta txt it to him and usualy gets the job done teeheee.
> 
> À soir je veux que tu te mets à 4 pattes et mange ma chatte mouillé de jouissance. :)
> 
> First off you are going to have to let me know how I prounouce some of that and I need a translation! What is 4 in french, sorry this girl took spanish in High School!Click to expand...
> 
> Ok 4 = quattre (sorry bout that)
> 
> And the englsih translation sounds sooo corny lolol. Like i said it's hot in french!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am good on the pronounciation until "jouissance"Click to expand...
> 
> KK Jou-ii-ssss-anceClick to expand...
> 
> "mange ma chatte" = eat my vagina???!!!Click to expand...

Actualy to make it sound less...bad..i'd say eat me out or eat out my pussy. Whichever pretty much works i guess.


----------



## MrsMoo72

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MrsMoo72

My translation was a bit literal haha!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Whaaaaaa?? It is what it is!! Not my fault men get all hard for that crap :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL! You guys are awesome! I think that would turn on DH if I said it to him in English... I am not usually the dirty talking kind of girl! But it is definately sexier in French!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> My translation was a bit literal haha!!

Nahhh we cant be literal with that kind of stuff..makes it sound wayyy to bad and not dirty enough. We aint lil old geizer on here u know lololollo i kid i kid


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> God forbid any new people that will pop on by and read this..I just want any new person to know we are not actualy mentaly disturbed since that type of language actualy does turn french men on!!
> 
> There i feel better now LOLOLOL

Well if any new person reads the rest of this thread they will see that we are possibly, very slightly mentally disturbed!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL! You guys are awesome! I think that would turn on DH if I said it to him in English... I am not usually the dirty talking kind of girl! But it is definately sexier in French!

Ooooooo and there you have it!! Exactly what u have to add on ur list of turn on things for the weekend!!

Extreme sexual dirty talk!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> God forbid any new people that will pop on by and read this..I just want any new person to know we are not actualy mentaly disturbed since that type of language actualy does turn french men on!!
> 
> There i feel better now LOLOLOL
> 
> Well if any new person reads the rest of this thread they will see that we are possibly, very slightly mentally disturbed!!Click to expand...

Mehhh can i just blame it on a year round brain fart?? Does that work??


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> LOL! You guys are awesome! I think that would turn on DH if I said it to him in English... I am not usually the dirty talking kind of girl! But it is definately sexier in French!
> 
> Ooooooo and there you have it!! Exactly what u have to add on ur list of turn on things for the weekend!!
> 
> Extreme sexual dirty talk!!Click to expand...

I feel dirty just thinking about saying those words. I hope our IT department doesn't monitor our computers too closely! I could have some explaining to do!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok erotic dice was a great idea. Have u ever used toys? Do u have some? That also usualy works especialy if u use something on urself at first with him watching. Sorta like a nice private show. Mood music would also definetly help.

Question do u ever use mood music? What's ur go to song u love listening to while being all bowchica wow wow??[/QUOTE]

Missed this convo earlier but wanted to share - Me and Dh used to listen to Barry White's greatest hits when he still lived with his folks :haha: I swear his mum must have known what was going on every time she heard it start up!!!!
We even had "The first, the last, my everything" at our wedding!!!:happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

TTC just sends us cuckoo!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:



> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> LOL! You guys are awesome! I think that would turn on DH if I said it to him in English... I am not usually the dirty talking kind of girl! But it is definately sexier in French!
> 
> Ooooooo and there you have it!! Exactly what u have to add on ur list of turn on things for the weekend!!
> 
> Extreme sexual dirty talk!!Click to expand...
> 
> I feel dirty just thinking about saying those words. I hope our IT department doesn't monitor our computers too closely! I could have some explaining to do!Click to expand...

LOLOL then u definetly need to crank up the dirtayy talk this weekend for sure now.

And the IT guys would prob get off on the stuff we're saying so no biggie teeheeee


----------



## Twinkie210

Seriously! Another FB pregnancy announcement! And I am not even really friends with this girl, she was friends with DH until she cheated on her husband and got divorced! I just accepted her request to be polite. Grrrrrrr! Definately hiding her!


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie210 said:


> Seriously! Another FB pregnancy announcement! And I am not even really friends with this girl, she was friends with DH until she cheated on her husband and got divorced! I just accepted her request to be polite. Grrrrrrr! Definately hiding her!

One of mine posted (direct quote) "Good news. . . Im NOT pregnant!!!!" URGH! and two others had their babies last night. I'm thinking about taking a hiatus from FB because I can't handle it. I'm happy for them but very unhappy with my situation.


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously! Another FB pregnancy announcement! And I am not even really friends with this girl, she was friends with DH until she cheated on her husband and got divorced! I just accepted her request to be polite. Grrrrrrr! Definately hiding her!
> 
> One of mine posted (direct quote) "Good news. . . Im NOT pregnant!!!!" URGH! and two others had their babies last night. I'm thinking about taking a hiatus from FB because I can't handle it. I'm happy for them but very unhappy with my situation.Click to expand...

I can't leave FB altogether, because it is litteraly how I stay connected with some people. But I am going to hide anyone who I think might even be going to announce a pregnancy on FB!


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie210 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously! Another FB pregnancy announcement! And I am not even really friends with this girl, she was friends with DH until she cheated on her husband and got divorced! I just accepted her request to be polite. Grrrrrrr! Definately hiding her!
> 
> One of mine posted (direct quote) "Good news. . . Im NOT pregnant!!!!" URGH! and two others had their babies last night. I'm thinking about taking a hiatus from FB because I can't handle it. I'm happy for them but very unhappy with my situation.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't leave FB altogether, because it is litteraly how I stay connected with some people. But I am going to hide anyone who I think might even be going to announce a pregnancy on FB!Click to expand...

I hid two people who recently announced their "accidents" because well "accidents" just pissed me off at this point... along with the one today. I'm forcing myself to keep the ones with newborns because I refuse to be that miserable person who is jealous of other peoples amazing gifts... even though it's really hard.


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously! Another FB pregnancy announcement! And I am not even really friends with this girl, she was friends with DH until she cheated on her husband and got divorced! I just accepted her request to be polite. Grrrrrrr! Definately hiding her!
> 
> One of mine posted (direct quote) "Good news. . . Im NOT pregnant!!!!" URGH! and two others had their babies last night. I'm thinking about taking a hiatus from FB because I can't handle it. I'm happy for them but very unhappy with my situation.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't leave FB altogether, because it is litteraly how I stay connected with some people. But I am going to hide anyone who I think might even be going to announce a pregnancy on FB!Click to expand...
> 
> I hid two people who recently announced their "accidents" because well "accidents" just pissed me off at this point... along with the one today. I'm forcing myself to keep the ones with newborns because I refuse to be that miserable person who is jealous of other peoples amazing gifts... even though it's really hard.Click to expand...

You are a better person than me. I hid my SIL while she was pregnant and after she had my niece. I couldn't deal with her stupid posts. I figure if there is something I need to know she will call us (although she never did when she had the baby, so I am not sure why I think she would now...)


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie210 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously! Another FB pregnancy announcement! And I am not even really friends with this girl, she was friends with DH until she cheated on her husband and got divorced! I just accepted her request to be polite. Grrrrrrr! Definately hiding her!
> 
> One of mine posted (direct quote) "Good news. . . Im NOT pregnant!!!!" URGH! and two others had their babies last night. I'm thinking about taking a hiatus from FB because I can't handle it. I'm happy for them but very unhappy with my situation.Click to expand...
> 
> I can't leave FB altogether, because it is litteraly how I stay connected with some people. But I am going to hide anyone who I think might even be going to announce a pregnancy on FB!Click to expand...
> 
> I hid two people who recently announced their "accidents" because well "accidents" just pissed me off at this point... along with the one today. I'm forcing myself to keep the ones with newborns because I refuse to be that miserable person who is jealous of other peoples amazing gifts... even though it's really hard.Click to expand...
> 
> You are a better person than me. I hid my SIL while she was pregnant and after she had my niece. I couldn't deal with her stupid posts. I figure if there is something I need to know she will call us (although she never did when she had the baby, so I am not sure why I think she would now...)Click to expand...

No im pretending to be a better person when really the green eyed monster has completely captured me. The only light at the end of this tunnel is that thurs I will get a BFP or I will drink an excessive amount of the wine that I've been craving! Plus, I had my temper tantrum last week when 3 of my DHs coworkers announced on Th that they were all pregnant and 2 friends had their babies.


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> No im pretending to be a better person when really the green eyed monster has completely captured me. The only light at the end of this tunnel is that thurs I will get a BFP or I will drink an excessive amount of the wine that I've been craving! Plus, I had my temper tantrum last week when 3 of my DHs coworkers announced on Th that they were all pregnant and 2 friends had their babies.

OK, then you definately pretend better than me! This is one point in my life where it is good that I don't have a bunch of "close" friends. It limits the number of baby showers I have to go to!

Well only 15 minutes until I leave work. I am thinking that the rest of the day will not be productive! Maybe I will practice my French a little bit more:haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, now I feel like a complete bitch. Apparently the girl who just posted her pregnancy on FB had a MC before this one. See this is why I tell myself I shouldn't be jealous.


----------



## MrsMoo72

My fantastic day yesterday!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0990.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0972.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, now I feel like a complete bitch. Apparently the girl who just posed her pregnancy on FB had a MC before this one. See this is why I tell myself I shouldn't be jealous.

that's the thing. You never know what others have been through. Last time We didn't tell anyone about our pregnancy or M/C in RL but we decided we would say something about it once we are pregnant and past the 12 week point next time.


----------



## confusedprego

First try at uploading the pics....
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0144.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## confusedprego

I did it! it's kind of hard to see the line on the FRER but I did a digital to be 100% sure lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

confusedprego said:


> I did it! it's kind of hard to see the line on the FRER but I did a digital to be 100% sure lol

No i can def see it, without zooming or anything!! HHHUUUUGGEEEE congrats Linds, you deserve this :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## jkb11

:happydance:Beautiful!!!! CONGRATS! You must be over the top with excitement right now.:flower:

Wow that was alot of catching up to do! SO I ACTUALLY GOT MY POSITIVE OPK TODAY! YAY! HOW BOUT YOU LISETTE??? ARE WE GOING TO BE GOING THRU OUR TWW TOGETHER?

TWINKS I really think you should do the opk. they are a hassle but it lets you know for sure when to really try hard!:haha: With my test b/c I have done them for so long I can guess which day they will finally go positive b/c I have the fade in pattern usually.




confusedprego said:


> First try at uploading the pics....


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, now I feel like a complete bitch. Apparently the girl who just posed her pregnancy on FB had a MC before this one. See this is why I tell myself I shouldn't be jealous.
> 
> that's the thing. You never know what others have been through. Last time We didn't tell anyone about our pregnancy or M/C in RL but we decided we would say something about it once we are pregnant and past the 12 week point next time.Click to expand...

That is what I wanted to do, but DH wanted to tell people, so most of our friends/family know.


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> My fantastic day yesterday!!

Oh it looks like fun!


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> I did it! it's kind of hard to see the line on the FRER but I did a digital to be 100% sure lol

Not hard to see the line at all! (Of course we are all used to squinting at tests looking for lines LOL)

Congrats again!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> :happydance:Beautiful!!!! CONGRATS! You must be over the top with excitement right now.:flower:
> 
> Wow that was alot of catching up to do! SO I ACTUALLY GOT MY POSITIVE OPK TODAY! YAY! HOW BOUT YOU LISETTE??? ARE WE GOING TO BE GOING THRU OUR TWW TOGETHER?
> 
> TWINKS I really think you should do the opk. they are a hassle but it lets you know for sure when to really try hard!:haha: With my test b/c I have done them for so long I can guess which day they will finally go positive b/c I have the fade in pattern usually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> First try at uploading the pics....Click to expand...

:happydance: for the + OPK!

It is not a question of if I am going to do the OPKs, just when I am going to start them. I am kind of an OPK addict too LOL! I definately think I am going to start using them tomorrow, it will give me something to pass the time with. I am sure tomorrows will be really negative.


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Ok girls you know I love ya'll but DAMM YOU MADE ME TAKE NOTES AFTER MY LONG DAY AT WORK :dohh:

Its ok I gotta a lotta :haha::haha::haha: so it was worth it! Here is my nice long re-cap for ya :hugs:

Twinkie last day of Soy means bring on the bow chica wow wow :happydance: Practice that french girlfriend! Jessy hooked you up good for sure! Mood music is also an awesome idea, helps for me ussually more than H but hey it's all interconnected right :winkwink: Its funny you're looking at EDD and seeing a delivery date right around the anniversary of your mc, this is exactly what Mesina predicted for me and it was kinda nice...still waiting for confirmation from her but if its the same little soul I would be happy with that :cloud9:

Lauren sad that H is away but don't forget atleast you ain't figuring out a Turkey baster on top of it all :haha:

Dust - I missed ya too sweetie, can't wait to hear your new reading! Way exciting about the cbfm going well! Good vibes ur way :hugs:

Lindsay what and awesome awesome Monday morning gift :flower: Your digi PIC is beautiful! H&H 9months ahead sweety!

Jess so sorry I left ya hanging today girl! Dam you can represent though eh:thumbup: Really happy AF is all gone for ya but crap that lil Biatch must have hear ya for sure :haha: Its ok I'm sure you can improvise and make sure to get lots a drink on cuz THIS IS IT GIRLIE!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Lisa I'm sooo happy to hear you got in soo quick! That's incredible news! How you feeling love? Bleeding stopped ok for you? Tell that friend of yours we wanna see pics!!!!!!!

Mrsmoo looks like an awesome day! How you been girl?

Themarshas I totally feel ya! Like what's with everyone and the annoucements and pics all over fb! My bff from college had announced a few months ago but I had gotten mine shortly after so I was feeling good....well yesterday a whole photoshoot and I wanted to die!!! Today back at work and its everywhere, questions and comments and others with u/s news!!!!! :dohh: Like please please please just make it stop so I can catch up and stop being this crabby person :cry:

Love all your names you guys! Our family name begins with M so I was thinking Melina & Mark (works for the billingual needs as well, mind you Melina with the accent becomes Melinauuuu if you can picture that...Jessy :haha:)!

For our mc little one it was Rasberry baby since that's what we called it the whole last week before our u/s. Ironic enough the next pic was an olive which me and H both hate and he had said well its ok we can just call it the baby formerly known as Rasberry for this week coming :nope: little did we know.....

Jkb - Me and you baby!!! Let the games begins!!! FF gave me back my CH's this morning so that was nice! LOL You can chart stalk me below if you like and we can try to keep eachother sane for the 2WW now :wacko:

Really need to keep up better during the day! lol - Ok day one down, survived, didn't let the piles and piles of work get to me, will do better socializing with ya'll tmmr :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette i still have my period yea, a little heavier then ususally but thats you know ...

yeah im so excited to go...!! wooohoooo how are you we missed u today lol xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

i LOVE MELINA!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap Lisette that was some post lolol go big or go home huh girly? Missed ya bunches today.

Ya this is supose to be it god i hope so for realz. Hey Twinks hows that accent coming along?


----------



## babydust818

DAMN. You girls gave me a run for my money with catching up. Went from soy to yeast infections to baby names to french to eating pussy to penis's to other girls being pregnant. My lord! 

As for baby names, if i have a little girl her name is going to be Aubri Elle - pronounced -aubree - L. As for a boy i love Anthony Jaxon but I'm not sure. 

The whole french talk... I can't even pronounce any of that LOL. No f'n idea. I'll stick with the english 'lick my wet dripping pussy' as Jessy says! ;) must agree though french is a sexy language.

Lindsay - beautiful +hpt!!!! Sooo happy for you babydoll.

Damn i can't even remember everything ya'll talked about but that's my recap i guess. Still haven't heard from Ruby.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww thanks Lisa :hugs:

Melina, nice right :) just realized how close it is to Mesina...hhmmm interesting lol

Promise ill chat better tmmr! Luv u guys too much to wait till night!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw dust i love aubri so cute!

my sister wants to name her son jackson if she has one one day..lol

xoxxo


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Dust it was a very productive day!! U know u gotta love how we talk about sooo many different things then just TTC right??

Never a dull moment! Wuv those names xx


----------



## babydust818

I'm so freakin over seeing everybody pregnant! Ugh. Why do i have to do everything the hard way? I've been with my OH for 8 yrs and not even married. There's no wedding in the near future because we both work shitty jobs that don't really pay shit. I had a miscarriage when we FINALLY got pregnant. We still live with his dad because we've had bad luck. I've never had my own place. I don't know what that's like. I don't get along with his dad so its so tough. I have nothing basically. My whole family lives 600+ miles away. I don't do drugs of any kind nor have i ever. I don't smoke. I don't steal. I'm a good person damnit and i have to do everything the shitty way. I don't see a light at the end of the tunnel ever. I wish i had a job where i didn't have to pick up after ppl. My job is so shitty. I'm sorry. I get like this every now and then. It starts to build up. I don't understand why life is so unfair to me? I have nothing. I know I'm young and have so much more time to do all that but guess what? Idfc. I've tried and tried. I never will give up but i sure feel like it. 8 yrs with my OH and we have nothing but eachother :( 

*sigh* I'm just so over it. I hate facebook. Everyone has everything i should have. I'm more deserving then them sluts.


----------



## themarshas

Babydust- some days we all just deserve a down day. Eventually everything will turn around and you'll get all the good you deserve. 
I love everyone's names! 
Also, I was trying to hold out on testing ...which is easy because I have no hpts but to satisfy my urge to poas I used an opk which came back completely positive. Blah! Like line as dark as the control line. So now I'm confused. Either means that my cycle is a mess or that good things are coming. Either way we will be bding tonight just in case.


----------



## themarshas

Babydust- some days we all just deserve a down day. Eventually everything will turn around and you'll get all the good you deserve. 
I love everyone's names! 
Also, I was trying to hold out on testing ...which is easy because I have no hpts but to satisfy my urge to poas I used an opk which came back completely positive. Blah! Like line as dark as the control line. So now I'm confused. Either means that my cycle is a mess or that good things are coming. Either way we will be bding tonight just in case.


----------



## jkb11

oh good! yes girl go ahead and start tom. :blush:we have become such enablers for our poas addictions. I find it helps with the madness though. lol


Twinkie210 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Beautiful!!!! CONGRATS! You must be over the top with excitement right now.:flower:
> 
> Wow that was alot of catching up to do! SO I ACTUALLY GOT MY POSITIVE OPK TODAY! YAY! HOW BOUT YOU LISETTE??? ARE WE GOING TO BE GOING THRU OUR TWW TOGETHER?
> 
> TWINKS I really think you should do the opk. they are a hassle but it lets you know for sure when to really try hard!:haha: With my test b/c I have done them for so long I can guess which day they will finally go positive b/c I have the fade in pattern usually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> First try at uploading the pics....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance: for the + OPK!
> 
> It is not a question of if I am going to do the OPKs, just when I am going to start them. I am kind of an OPK addict too LOL! I definately think I am going to start using them tomorrow, it will give me something to pass the time with. I am sure tomorrows will be really negative.Click to expand...


----------



## jkb11

AWW LADIES I ALMOST FORGOT. BABY NAMES (LOVE THIS TOPIC) 
WELL MY SONS NAME IS BEN- AND WE ACTUALLY NAMED OUR ANGEL BABY- ALEXIS FAITH. MY HUSBAND AND I HAD DECIDED THIS NAME YEARS AGO AND IT JUST FELT RIGHT. WE DONT KNOW FOR SURE SHE WAS A GIRL. JUST A FEELING BUT IT HELPED GIVE ME CLOSURE TO NAME HER.

FOR FUTURE BABIES FOR A BOY I LOVE BRODY TANNER AND FOR A GIRL I LOVE EVA GRACE OR EVA ELISE:kiss:


----------



## themarshas

jkb11 said:


> AWW LADIES I ALMOST FORGOT. BABY NAMES (LOVE THIS TOPIC)
> WELL MY SONS NAME IS BEN- AND WE ACTUALLY NAMED OUR ANGEL BABY- ALEXIS FAITH. MY HUSBAND AND I HAD DECIDED THIS NAME YEARS AGO AND IT JUST FELT RIGHT. WE DONT KNOW FOR SURE SHE WAS A GIRL. JUST A FEELING BUT IT HELPED GIVE ME CLOSURE TO NAME HER.
> 
> FOR FUTURE BABIES FOR A BOY I LOVE BRODY TANNER AND FOR A GIRL I LOVE EVA GRACE OR EVA ELISE:kiss:

I love alexis Faith- I'm still debating alexis vs alexia and fate was the middle name I picked but my oh squashed it. Sounds so similar. My cousin is Faith Olivia and my oh thinks tha names are too close


----------



## keepthefaithx

im going to see breaking dawn friday (SO EXCITED MUAHHAHAHHAHA!)

but anyway one of my best freinds sister is going. the one thats pregnant, it was an oops shes 19 and didnt want a baby- ive known her for a while and im freindly w her. its just guna be so ackward, she knows i lost my last baby and its just like i dont even wanna see her i wish she wasnt going bc in my head im mad, and jealous and just think its SO wrong that she gets blessed w a baby and were struggling and nothing yet.

wow im freaking out right now but it just seems so unfair how god gives all these women children who dont even want them! and us who struggle has to go thru all this bullshit.

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## keepthefaithx

eva is really pretty!


----------



## keepthefaithx

when all of us do have babies..what do you see yourself with a boy or girl first? or for those who has one already what do you see your next being.

for some reason i see myself with a girl. but i can also see myself w a boy or twins lol

but im always attracted to baby stuff thats for girls, and im very girly and i love doing hair and make up and idk just see myself w a girl

my little lily lol aw im tearin WAAAA

but whatever i get that kid will have so much love OMG...i cant even begin to say!


----------



## jkb11

THANKS! I LOVE IT. 

HANG IN THERE GIRLIE! I KNOW ITS HARD. MY SIL HAS A SON THAT JUST TURNED 2 I LOVE HIM TO PIECES BUT SHE IS ALWAYS TRYING TO JUST GET ANY SECOND SHE CAN WITH FRIENDS AND HER BOYFRIEND SHE CONSTANTLY PUSHES HIM OFF AND HE IS WORTH SO MUCH MORE. I JUST THINK 1 DAY WHEN HE IS GROWN AND SHE IS ALONE SHE IS GONNA REALIZE WHAT SHE GAVE UP. IT WILL HAPPEN FOR US! NOTHING WORTH HAVING IS EASY RIGHT?:winkwink:


keepthefaithx said:


> eva is really pretty!


----------



## themarshas

I see myself with a girl then a boy. Last time I was convinced I was having a boy...so I dunno. msybe the rung test will be right. Boy.girl.boy. with my loss being the first boy.
Ktf- she's with you everyday...just try to remember that


----------



## keepthefaithx

oo sorry i meant lily would be my baby girl if i have a baby girl..i didnt make that clear sorry, my angels didnt have names. we didnt know what they were, i just call them our angels.

xo


----------



## babydust818

What the fuck. Its storming here bad. Tornado watches


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ooo dust that sux


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww Babydust hope it's ok for ya there! Stay safe!

KTF we are sooo much alike! I total girlie girl would die to have a little girl and therefore I believe I will only have adorable little mama's boys! LOL - Mesina even said she see's boy first and the sex of the second is unclear!!! Everyone said I looked like I was having a boy on my last PG so I am actually hoping Mesina will write back and confirm if it is the same spirit coming back on my next PG. Either way I agree our little babies are gonna be sssssssssoooooooooooooooo LOVED!!!!!!! We all deserve the happiest days as mommy's ahead :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> Holy crap Lisette that was some post lolol go big or go home huh girly? Missed ya bunches today.
> 
> Ya this is supose to be it god i hope so for realz. Hey Twinks hows that accent coming along?

You know me girlie! Gotta keep up and earn my keep in this group of amazing PUPO's :winkwink:

Missed ya bunches too honey! Any headway on the vaca planning?


----------



## keepthefaithx

yes anything we get we will love the shit out of ..we have so much love to give just need our beans :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey all! Good morning! Hope everyone is doing well.

As far as gender goes, I would LOVE to have a little girl next (since I have a boy already), like you all I am girly. I love dresses, tights, hairbows, little dress shoes everything that goes along with a girl! But, for this reason alone, I am convinced I will have all boys! I wouldn't complain, because my son is such a mama's boy, but I would love to buy some pink stuff. I think my last pregnancy would have been a boy too, I don't know why because it was the complete opposite of my first, but I just think it was a boy (DH thinks girl, and we didn't name him/her either).

Well it is going to be a long day at work! I don't know how much I will be on here today.


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls...stupid work is keeping me away from you all!! I've given up trying to play catch up, because then I just don't have time for writing...so bear with me and let me know if I miss any big news! 

Let me tell ya...dressing up a girl is super fun!! I get upset when my husband dresses her for the day because I didn't get to pick out her outfit. And he doesn't even make her match. We started doing pigtails and stuff too...she hates it, but it's so cute. 

I'm having a boy...because Mesina said so! haha. It's SO hard to imagine me making a boy. How could I know how to make a penis?? crazy. 

babyd....take cover! I'm deathly afraid of tornadoes, for no good reason really because we never had/have them around where I live. I have recurring nightmares about them even. 

On the topic of loving our babies so much...no doubt we will appreciate what we have so much more than we might have otherwise! In that sense, I've always had the feeling that even though the miscarriage was the worst thing I've ever been through...it also was a huge gift - in how that little baby affected my life- and I'll try to never take anything for granted.


----------



## themarshas

I really need to stop POAS... geesh... used an OPK last night and this morning and both were extremely positive- like more positive than I normally get around O time. So now I'm sitting here going crazy until I get my HPT in the mail. If they don't come tonight I'm going to buy one at the store.


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> I really need to stop POAS... geesh... used an OPK last night and this morning and both were extremely positive- like more positive than I normally get around O time. So now I'm sitting here going crazy until I get my HPT in the mail. If they don't come tonight I'm going to buy one at the store.

Oh, it really does sound promising. Keep us updated!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> I really need to stop POAS... geesh... used an OPK last night and this morning and both were extremely positive- like more positive than I normally get around O time. So now I'm sitting here going crazy until I get my HPT in the mail. If they don't come tonight I'm going to buy one at the store.

Be very very carefull with those damn OPKs! Same stoopid thing happend to me too last time remember?? I hate an extremely positive opk at like 8 or 9 dpo freaked out tested with a stoopid frer and nuttin!! I swear i wish i never even tried it lololol.

Or it could also be awsome news for u sweety! I'm hoping so cuz if not..you'll b pissed at the opk. God knows i was!! Grrrrrrr :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I really need to stop POAS... geesh... used an OPK last night and this morning and both were extremely positive- like more positive than I normally get around O time. So now I'm sitting here going crazy until I get my HPT in the mail. If they don't come tonight I'm going to buy one at the store.
> 
> Be very very carefull with those damn OPKs! Same stoopid thing happend to me too last time remember?? I hate an extremely positive opk at like 8 or 9 dpo freaked out tested with a stoopid frer and nuttin!! I swear i wish i never even tried it lololol.
> 
> Or it could also be awsome news for u sweety! I'm hoping so cuz if not..you'll b pissed at the opk. God knows i was!! Grrrrrrr :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

I'd accepted that I wasn't pregnant but now I don't know... so annoying. I should have never gave into those stupid tests :dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

It is hard sometimes when u see other people having what u desperatly want. And when u find out they didnt really want it it makes it 100000 times worse huh? But we cant do anything about it so basicly have to grin and bear it till our turn.

Ok took an opk this morning and yes there is a decent line but it's definetly paler then the controle line so good i think my body is on track...whaaaa i'm sick of all this lolololol. And the Mesina prediction didnt help doodley squat LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I really need to stop POAS... geesh... used an OPK last night and this morning and both were extremely positive- like more positive than I normally get around O time. So now I'm sitting here going crazy until I get my HPT in the mail. If they don't come tonight I'm going to buy one at the store.
> 
> Be very very carefull with those damn OPKs! Same stoopid thing happend to me too last time remember?? I hate an extremely positive opk at like 8 or 9 dpo freaked out tested with a stoopid frer and nuttin!! I swear i wish i never even tried it lololol.
> 
> Or it could also be awsome news for u sweety! I'm hoping so cuz if not..you'll b pissed at the opk. God knows i was!! Grrrrrrr :growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd accepted that I wasn't pregnant but now I don't know... so annoying. I should have never gave into those stupid tests :dohh:Click to expand...

I know!!! I thought the same thing too!!! And i mean WTF why else would it go as dark right?? So naturaly i started questionning myself like ok did i O later then expected??? Am i Oing now?? Is my body messed up??????


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi girls, hope everyone's ok today? :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hi girls, hope everyone's ok today? :hugs:

How do i make this lilypie thingy work?!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, hope everyone's ok today? :hugs:
> 
> How do i make this lilypie thingy work?!Click to expand...

U have to select the BBC code one they offer u on the lilypie site. It's that one that B&B reconizes


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hi girls, hope everyone's ok today? :hugs:

I'm good!! Got my cream on last night and it already started working lolololol. Yes yes gross and it sucks big time too!

Gotta start prepping for CD10 i've let my hubby know that from CD10 to at least CD18 he will b indisposed teeeheeeee.

How R U?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thank you!

I'm stressing over uni work at the mo! Threw dh a freebie last night to keep him sweet for when i really need those :spermy: haha!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm stressing over uni work at the mo! Threw dh a freebie last night to keep him sweet for when i really need those :spermy: haha!!

LOLOL oooooo that is smart for sure!


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> aw dust i love aubri so cute!
> 
> my sister wants to name her son jackson if she has one one day..lol
> 
> xoxxo

I loooovve the name Jackson but can't really have it as we already have Josh, Jack, Jake and Jason in our close family!!!

Hope you're doing ok today Lisa? xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heyy moo, im okay! the whole situation just sucks, but i am keeping my head up and excited for my apt on monday!

i know everything will work out. how are you doing hunni?

where is everyone at in there cycles??? im not even counting this month bc we are not going to be trying til i get all my testing done-


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessyyyyyy hola chicky


----------



## Twinkie210

CD 8... I took my last dose of soy last night!!!! I'm going to start using my OPKs tonight (OK, I confess I did on yesterday too just because LOL) DH doesn't want to BD before our little trip :( I kind of thought we should BD tomorrow just in case (OK CD 9 would be way too early to O, but once AF leaves I feel like we should start our every other day plan). Which reminds me... AF is oficially gone today too!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jessyyyyyy hola chicky

Hi ya pumpkin!! Sup? How u doing?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> CD 8... I took my last dose of soy last night!!!! I'm going to start using my OPKs tonight (OK, I confess I did on yesterday too just because LOL) DH doesn't want to BD before our little trip :( I kind of thought we should BD tomorrow just in case (OK CD 9 would be way too early to O, but once AF leaves I feel like we should start our every other day plan). Which reminds me... AF is oficially gone today too!

That's ok i took one this morning as planned to make sure it looked good. There was a good line but nuttin close to being positive thank god. I would of freaked if it was i mean i'm only stoopid CD6! 

Ahhh yess my plan is to start CD10 and not stop before at least CD18..just u know precaution..I O'd later last time and hadnt covered my bases enough soooo none of that this time for dang sure! :happydance:


----------



## babydust818

Well I'm still alive. The tornados never hit lol. I'm at the gym right now. Trying to lose a few lbs so better chances of conceiving hopefully! According to my cbfm I'm not O'ing yet. Not even close! Which i know i won't for another 8 days at least. I'm ready for a BFP. My heart is gonna butterfly when i do. Just hope it will be a sticky one. 

As for sex of my baby, I'd love to have the sterotypical boy first then girl so the boy to pretect the girl when they get older :) i honestly don't even care at this point. 

I hope you all are having a great day!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Well I'm still alive. The tornados never hit lol. I'm at the gym right now. Trying to lose a few lbs so better chances of conceiving hopefully! According to my cbfm I'm not O'ing yet. Not even close! Which i know i won't for another 8 days at least. I'm ready for a BFP. My heart is gonna butterfly when i do. Just hope it will be a sticky one.
> 
> As for sex of my baby, I'd love to have the sterotypical boy first then girl so the boy to pretect the girl when they get older :) i honestly don't even care at this point.
> 
> I hope you all are having a great day!

Well i'm supose to be having a boy as per Mesina hmmm....it will be interesting to see what happens. All i know is that according to her this is THE cycle soooo...fx for both of us!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey PUPO girlies :wave:

Sorry I was MIA this morning! Darn work getting in the way again! Not to worry though I'm staying calm I promise! 

Jessy girl hope that cream works real quick and keep me posted on coold stuff with this new Twitter alert! I gotta try and remember my dam password! LMAO

Twinks yay for AF being officially gone sweetie! When are you guys leaving? Practicing your french? teeheee

Lisa hunny I know it sucks :hugs:

BabyD glas ur ok girlie!

Lis keeping my fingers crossed for ya!!!!!! Sooooo exciting!!!!

Hey lauren and Mrsmoo! How you guys doing?

I'm getting more in the holiday spirit so I wanted to ask do any of you like to bake or cook special goodies? I'm looking for some fun ideas for a small gathering of 5, just maybe fun appetizers and then I'm thinking of doing a bunch of diffrent toasted almonds to wrap up and give as gifts on platters and such! Let's hear em girlies :)


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey PUPO girlies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I was MIA this morning! Darn work getting in the way again! Not to worry though I'm staying calm I promise!
> 
> Jessy girl hope that cream works real quick and keep me posted on coold stuff with this new Twitter alert! I gotta try and remember my dam password! LMAO
> 
> Twinks yay for AF being officially gone sweetie! When are you guys leaving? Practicing your french? teeheee
> 
> Lisa hunny I know it sucks :hugs:
> 
> BabyD glas ur ok girlie!
> 
> Lis keeping my fingers crossed for ya!!!!!! Sooooo exciting!!!!
> 
> Hey lauren and Mrsmoo! How you guys doing?
> 
> I'm getting more in the holiday spirit so I wanted to ask do any of you like to bake or cook special goodies? I'm looking for some fun ideas for a small gathering of 5, just maybe fun appetizers and then I'm thinking of doing a bunch of diffrent toasted almonds to wrap up and give as gifts on platters and such! Let's hear em girlies :)

Ooooooo well i was supose to put my tree up this weekend right? And thne hubby was like u know what screww that how about we go into the woods and find a perfect real one!! I was like reallyyyy???? Even if it's crap having to get rid of after and looses it's lil pins everywhere? He was like why not i know you'll like that even more!! Ahhhhhhhh...brownie points!! Sorry i know u asked for recipes but u did talk bout xmas!

Hey that gave me a good idea what does ur hubby do that totaly wins him brownie points? I'm not talking sex wise or anything just lil things that he may not even notice but that u do!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Hey PUPO girlies :wave:
> 
> Sorry I was MIA this morning! Darn work getting in the way again! Not to worry though I'm staying calm I promise!
> 
> Jessy girl hope that cream works real quick and keep me posted on coold stuff with this new Twitter alert! I gotta try and remember my dam password! LMAO
> 
> Twinks yay for AF being officially gone sweetie! When are you guys leaving? Practicing your french? teeheee
> 
> Lisa hunny I know it sucks :hugs:
> 
> BabyD glas ur ok girlie!
> 
> Lis keeping my fingers crossed for ya!!!!!! Sooooo exciting!!!!
> 
> Hey lauren and Mrsmoo! How you guys doing?
> 
> I'm getting more in the holiday spirit so I wanted to ask do any of you like to bake or cook special goodies? I'm looking for some fun ideas for a small gathering of 5, just maybe fun appetizers and then I'm thinking of doing a bunch of diffrent toasted almonds to wrap up and give as gifts on platters and such! Let's hear em girlies :)
> 
> Ooooooo well i was supose to put my tree up this weekend right? And thne hubby was like u know what screww that how about we go into the woods and find a perfect real one!! I was like reallyyyy???? Even if it's crap having to get rid of after and looses it's lil pins everywhere? He was like why not i know you'll like that even more!! Ahhhhhhhh...brownie points!! Sorry i know u asked for recipes but u did talk bout xmas!
> 
> Hey that gave me a good idea what does ur hubby do that totaly wins him brownie points? I'm not talking sex wise or anything just lil things that he may not even notice but that u do!!Click to expand...

Hmmm... DH is usually in the dog house, not earning brownie points LOL. BUT, anytime he does something that I normally do, like laundry or cooking dinner he gets some brownie points. The other day I was in cleaning up the disaster we call a living room and out of the blue he says, "I'll be in there to help you in a minute." WHAT!!! I didn't have to ask you 5 times and get mad and throw things? hehehe

Other than that anytime he voluntarily snuggles with me in bed he get brownie points too. He hates snuggling and I love it.


----------



## babydust818

Brownie points earned are when i get a text msg while he's at work that says 'i love you" or 'i miss you, can't wait to see you when i get home'. Melts my heart when he says that out of nowhere! When he MAKES THE BED that's brownie pts!!! Also once in a great while when i come home from work there's a love note on the bed. He's such a babe. I love him!!

Lisette, are you looking for thanksgiving ideas or christmas?


----------



## confusedprego

I just got a call from the docs office and they said my progesterone levels look great - 37 but the lady initially was concerned with my hcg it was 25 and I told her that I'm still 3 days prior to getting my period and she said "oh that makes much more sense - congratulations". I guess I'm only kind of worried bc I thought frer tests can only detect an hcg of 25 and I didnt get the blood test until later that day...do you think it should have gone up more than that by the end of the day? She said to cone back Friday for another test to see how they are rising. I guess the freak out begins early! Haha maybe I'll do another test tm morning and see if its darker to make myself feel better.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ohhh babydust H gets brownie points for sweet unexpected lil texts too! I have to admit I'm lucky that way, he trys very hard to do little things around the house to help out! In return I fill this tummy with lots of new recepies ect! LOL Our thanksgiving is over already so its gonna be for Xmas. 

Jessy its ok love, you can talk xmas to your hearts desires!!!! So did you get a real tree? Soooo cool!!!!! 

How come you girlies are soo quiet today? Come on don't let me down now :)


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> I just got a call from the docs office and they said my progesterone levels look great - 37 but the lady initially was concerned with my hcg it was 25 and I told her that I'm still 3 days prior to getting my period and she said "oh that makes much more sense - congratulations". I guess I'm only kind of worried bc I thought frer tests can only detect an hcg of 25 and I didnt get the blood test until later that day...do you think it should have gone up more than that by the end of the day? She said to cone back Friday for another test to see how they are rising. I guess the freak out begins early! Haha maybe I'll do another test tm morning and see if its darker to make myself feel better.

Don't freak out yet... while the tests are rated for 25 mIU, I have heard that they can pick it up even less than that. Here is a quote from a consumer reports article:

One kit, the First Response Early Result Pregnancy Test, emerged as the most reliable and sensitive test. "It detected hCG at concentrations as low as 6.5 mIU/ml (thousandths of an International Unit per milliliter) - that's almost sensitive enough to detect any pregnancy soon after implantation," CR wrote.

So maybe yoru test was just a little extra sensitive!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Ohhh babydust H gets brownie points for sweet unexpected lil texts too! I have to admit I'm lucky that way, he trys very hard to do little things around the house to help out! In return I fill this tummy with lots of new recepies ect! LOL Our thanksgiving is over already so its gonna be for Xmas.
> 
> Jessy its ok love, you can talk xmas to your hearts desires!!!! So did you get a real tree? Soooo cool!!!!!
> 
> How come you girlies are soo quiet today? Come on don't let me down now :)

Well if i get a tree now will it still be nice by xmas time?? Or all icky looking?? Hmmm...

Guess we have to work more today so nobody is online LOLOL..i spose it happens...

Sides i feel icky downthere..cuz u know..creamy..ewww...so not fun! Hopefully DH wont try to ummm...give my vadge mouth to mouth cuz ya he'll be in for a fuckingg nasty suprise huh? :dohh:


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO there's my girl!!!!! Hope that cream start working ASAP :) I got my Twitter back up and running and checked out some cool lil deals but not for our dates! boooo...me wanna go on vaca NOW!!!!!! 

Confusedprego, sorry love I missed your post up there, i think all your levels sounds great! Really nice to have that peace of mind to go and check on things early! T&P your way. How you feeling?


----------



## themarshas

confused- I'm sure everything is fine! But fingers crossed anyway!

Jessy-if you got a real tree this early it would probably have no needles on it before xmas haha. Usually we get our the first or second weekend in dec and it barely makes it to new years. But we also have a wood stove which dries the air out pretty fast


----------



## Twinkie210

Ugh! This day was so long! Only 15 minutes until I leave for the day... so not enough time to start working on anything else :)


----------



## babydust818

I got my reading from ruby. She says :

When I spoke to your child to come he said hes a precious boy. I heard him
say you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST JAN OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE JAN OF
2012 OR GIVE BIRTH JAN OF 2013.

I confirmed the time frame and gender with your boy 3 times for accuracy.


- the only thing Mesina and her said to me that was the same was that its indeed a boy. Mesina said I'd conceive now, if not now then March. Gahh! Mesina I'd for sure have a 2012 baby. Who knows! I'm just miserable today LOL. I have a bad headache and I've been crying all day.


----------



## keepthefaithx

confused. so happy i hope everything goes great!

how is everyone doing??

i had a freaking breakdown today.one of my best friends i worked w remembe ri told you guys her sister *(who i am very freindly with also) thats 19 and didnt want a baby is pregnant, she came to visit her sis today and i cud like hardly look at her. it was horrible on the way home i was just crying like why do these girls who dont want kids get blessed and all of us who struggle have to wait.

im seeing her on friday going to be so awkward, im just so angry that shes pregnant..UGHH how can i feel better about this??

xoxoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy hows the yeast situation going i havent like talked to you all freaking day wtf! lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jessy hows the yeast situation going i havent like talked to you all freaking day wtf! lol

Pffff not good at all got home went to pee and woopy for me there is freakin blood damnit. The normal red red kind. I should of known since my period has only been brown goo the past 6 days. Fantastic this is the longest cycle ive ever had and dont know what to do?!?!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> confused. so happy i hope everything goes great!
> 
> how is everyone doing??
> 
> i had a freaking breakdown today.one of my best friends i worked w remembe ri told you guys her sister *(who i am very freindly with also) thats 19 and didnt want a baby is pregnant, she came to visit her sis today and i cud like hardly look at her. it was horrible on the way home i was just crying like why do these girls who dont want kids get blessed and all of us who struggle have to wait.
> 
> im seeing her on friday going to be so awkward, im just so angry that shes pregnant..UGHH how can i feel better about this??
> 
> xoxoxox

:hugs:There is no way to feel completely OK about this, but just remember, we never get more than we can handle, and you can handle this. You are a strong girlie! Everyone faces struggles in life, this just happens to be ours, but we will overcome our struggles and get our rainbows!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww girlies sorry to hear such yuckiness this afternoon! Me too :( I guess we must be in sync now!

Jess sweetie wtf, not cool!!! Sending u lots of feel better vibes & get AF outta there! Its the last one chica so she's gotta be an extra witch :(

Lisa hunny my hearts breaking with ya! Honestly if it were me I would avoid as much as possible till ur feeling a little stronger sweetie! :hugs:

Babydust sorry the readings weren't the same :( hang in there & stay positive for this cycle! I believe in Mesina!!! :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

I have no freakin clue why my cycle is like this. It s the last damn thing i needed. Im trying to stay positive as always but it s kinda hard right now. I had to use a tampon so we ll see what s it like tomorrow. Prob have to start back at cd1 grrr..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I have no freakin clue why my cycle is like this. It s the last damn thing i needed. Im trying to stay positive as always but it s kinda hard right now. I had to use a tampon so we ll see what s it like tomorrow. Prob have to start back at cd1 grrr..

Maybe it will let up. I thought AF was gone and when I went to do my OPK, more brown goo :( but it is not unusual for AF to last 8 days for me... Hopefully it is just one last day of bleeding for you!


----------



## themarshas

babydust- if you conceived in March like Mesina said, you could have a January baby like Ruby said... just a thought.

KTF- I would have had the same reaction.I'd just avoid her for a while because I'm not sure there is much that will make the situation seem any better.

Jessy- wow that sucks! Hopefully it ends soon and you can move on with the better parts of your cycle!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy what u mean period still wtf? thats long for u..UGHH

im doing the revlon frost and glow all over my hair but with foils instead of using the cap. wish me luck ladies...LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy- so weird...im sorry hopefully everything will work out for you this time!!!!

miss ya twinks!


----------



## themarshas

Ps- opks still coming back very very positive and my hpts didn't come today. At least I'm forced to wait...


----------



## keepthefaithx

dust marshas dustttttttttttttttttttt xoxoxo


----------



## jkb11

HEY GIRLS! I've been around today reading but just now getting to post.....

Lisette- day 1 post o! how ya doing sweety? my day actually went by pretty fast. 

Jess- sorry the witch is being a *itch:winkwink: hang in there girlie! 

KTF- I agree with everyone else if you can avoid her for the time being. surround yourself with people that will uplift you and make you smile. You deserve it:flower:

Marshas- i have good feelings about your test :kiss:

Confused- yay! i am so excited for you. the frer do pick up super early my hcg was less than 10 the first time and i got a + frer the day before.

Dust- hang in there girl tm will be better!1


----------



## confusedprego

NewbieLisette said:


> LMAO there's my girl!!!!! Hope that cream start working ASAP :) I got my Twitter back up and running and checked out some cool lil deals but not for our dates! boooo...me wanna go on vaca NOW!!!!!!
> 
> Confusedprego, sorry love I missed your post up there, i think all your levels sounds great! Really nice to have that peace of mind to go and check on things early! T&P your way. How you feeling?

I keep reading you guys's vacation plans I'm quite jealous!! I'm dying for a vacation but DH hates taking off of work - he's in construction so it can be difficult to get coverage for the jobsite :growlmad:

I'm feeling fine, I think I'm over my little freakout earlier, I've read a couple places that say FRERs can detect as low as 12.5 consistently, so I just have to go back on Friday and hope I'm around 100! I'm super gassy today (gross) and got lots of CM, and boobs hurt, but other than that, I'm good to go! Oh, and I'm SUPER thirsty, did any of you ever get that symptom? I didn't realize it was a symptom until I did a little research. I also have a lot more montgomery glands - the pimple like things on your nipples lol


----------



## confusedprego

jkb11 said:


> HEY GIRLS! I've been around today reading but just now getting to post.....
> 
> Lisette- day 1 post o! how ya doing sweety? my day actually went by pretty fast.
> 
> Jess- sorry the witch is being a *itch:winkwink: hang in there girlie!
> 
> KTF- I agree with everyone else if you can avoid her for the time being. surround yourself with people that will uplift you and make you smile. You deserve it:flower:
> 
> Marshas- i have good feelings about your test :kiss:
> 
> Confused- yay! i am so excited for you. the frer do pick up super early my hcg was less than 10 the first time and i got a + frer the day before.
> 
> Dust- hang in there girl tm will be better!1

Thanks JKB, that makes me feel loads better!! :) :)


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaa im cramping like a motha fucka lolol. Definetly think it s 
My normal period that Is on. The last few days it was only brown goo no red at all sooo me thinks it just a fluke cycle.

But i counted it out and im still good to O in november so s all good. This is my last one for 9 months teeheehee i ll let the biatch enjoy it will she can lolol


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Confused this is why testing early is evil makes u doubt everything lolol nahh it s gonna b ok u just tested really early hcg wise. No biggie the levels will go up tons!!


----------



## jessy1101

THemarshas it could def b good sweety!! Im hoping for u that it is a BFP and not a stoopid opk fluke they r evillll


----------



## themarshas

I was extremely thirsty last time around!


----------



## babydust818

Thank you to the few who reads my posts. I appreciate the positive vibes. Love you bunches! Xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

u wud never think there is this much that goes into pregnancy..JEEZ lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

CP - Extremely thirstly me too! Awesome sign :) Hey if ur hubby is in construction check out cheap cruise deals leaving Jan.1 maybe? Sorry can't remember where you live off hand but that would be way cool and safe for the little bean :)

Jess glad to hear ya a little more positive sweety! :hugs:

KTF how did ur hair turn out? Sounds like its gonna look hot!!!!!!

JKB feeling very tired and headachy today but no real boob tingels or anything to obsess over yet! I'm like 7DPO I think and saw a little dip that could be implantation but not holding my breath this go around....crossing my fingers for you and....

Themarshas....aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh when r u getting an HPT girlfriend????


----------



## jkb11

I knnnooowwww im anxious waiting to see themarshas results. that a girl teaching us to wait! I was still having ovulation pains this evening but i took a opk at 1100 am and it was negative but almost equal colors. maybe something is cooking in there:haha: 


NewbieLisette said:


> CP - Extremely thirstly me too! Awesome sign :) Hey if ur hubby is in construction check out cheap cruise deals leaving Jan.1 maybe? Sorry can't remember where you live off hand but that would be way cool and safe for the little bean :)
> 
> Jess glad to hear ya a little more positive sweety! :hugs:
> 
> KTF how did ur hair turn out? Sounds like its gonna look hot!!!!!!
> 
> JKB feeling very tired and headachy today but no real boob tingels or anything to obsess over yet! I'm like 7DPO I think and saw a little dip that could be implantation but not holding my breath this go around....crossing my fingers for you and....
> 
> Themarshas....aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh when r u getting an HPT girlfriend????


----------



## confusedprego

NewbieLisette said:


> CP - Extremely thirstly me too! Awesome sign :) Hey if ur hubby is in construction check out cheap cruise deals leaving Jan.1 maybe? Sorry can't remember where you live off hand but that would be way cool and safe for the little bean :)
> 
> Jess glad to hear ya a little more positive sweety! :hugs:
> 
> KTF how did ur hair turn out? Sounds like its gonna look hot!!!!!!
> 
> JKB feeling very tired and headachy today but no real boob tingels or anything to obsess over yet! I'm like 7DPO I think and saw a little dip that could be implantation but not holding my breath this go around....crossing my fingers for you and....
> 
> Themarshas....aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh when r u getting an HPT girlfriend????

Yea I've looked into cruises but I live in MD and most of the cruises that leave out of baltimore are 10-14 days so I'll have to see if I can convince dh of that, but it does sound nice :) def don't want to get on a plane. 

I took another hpt this morning to calm my freak out and it was nice and dark so im going to step away from the hpts and thermometers for good now. 

How is everyone else doing today?! I hope well! Thank you ladies for reassuring me yesterday, i really appreciate it! :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> jessy- so weird...im sorry hopefully everything will work out for you this time!!!!
> 
> miss ya twinks!

Awwww miss you too!


----------



## Twinkie210

Dust- maybe your new reading was just a little off, or maybe she is picking up psychic vibes from another future baby... I still think this will be your month!

CP- STEP AWAY from the HPTs LOL. It is so hard isn't it? I tested like 3 times after I got a + last time, too...

themashas- girl you are killing me with the OPKs... girl you need an HPT! I am keeping everything crossed for you, but with that many + OPKs I don't think you will need it!

ktf- you need to post us a pick of your new hair! It sounds HOT!

Jessy- Well I guess if it is your last AF for about 9 months, she just wants to go out with a bang, plus you keep talking smack to your uterus, maybe it is just payback- j/k :)

Well I am beginning to wonder if soy was a bad idea, I have had the exact same temp for 4 days in a row... wtf is up with that? It is still early to O, so it might not be anything, but it is making for a strange looking chart LOL. I fell asleep on the couch last night and DH came and woke me up and was like, "I can't wait any longer... you are so hot" LOL, so I guess we have officially started to BD again.:happydance: and all I can say to that is 

Bow chicka wow wow

I started packing last night for our trip! hehehe I took your advice and pack a few extra things. Hopefully DH is surprised! Well I am going to be super busy again today, so not much time to talk. I hope you all have a good day today!


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> Thank you to the few who reads my posts. I appreciate the positive vibes. Love you bunches! Xoxo

Hope you're feeling ok today Rach? We will go with Mesina's reading as she was right before! :thumbup:At the end of the day what will be will be and i know you need something to believe in so believe in YOURSELF! You will get your baby :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

confusedprego said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> CP - Extremely thirstly me too! Awesome sign :) Hey if ur hubby is in construction check out cheap cruise deals leaving Jan.1 maybe? Sorry can't remember where you live off hand but that would be way cool and safe for the little bean :)
> 
> Jess glad to hear ya a little more positive sweety! :hugs:
> 
> KTF how did ur hair turn out? Sounds like its gonna look hot!!!!!!
> 
> JKB feeling very tired and headachy today but no real boob tingels or anything to obsess over yet! I'm like 7DPO I think and saw a little dip that could be implantation but not holding my breath this go around....crossing my fingers for you and....
> 
> Themarshas....aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh when r u getting an HPT girlfriend????
> 
> Yea I've looked into cruises but I live in MD and most of the cruises that leave out of baltimore are 10-14 days so I'll have to see if I can convince dh of that, but it does sound nice :) def don't want to get on a plane.
> 
> I took another hpt this morning to calm my freak out and it was nice and dark so im going to step away from the hpts and thermometers for good now.
> 
> How is everyone else doing today?! I hope well! Thank you ladies for reassuring me yesterday, i really appreciate it! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay for the dark lines Linds! :happydance:

Liz - You're keeping us in suspense missy! Go get that hpt and post us a nice pink lined pic!! :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I had to pop back in tell you guys about the sweet post DH made on FB...

Here was the top item in my news feed this morning:

"Really missing you today Baby Light. Not a day goes by that I don't think about you."

Needless to say I am sitting at my desk crying this morning! But he definately gets brownie points for that one!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw that's lovely xxx


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie- awww that's sooo nice.

We'll all be waiting in suspense until my tests come in the mail. They'd better get here today. I'd go buy one but my DH would probably kill me. He said that if it was Positive he'd probably be exploding to tell everyone so he's probably better off not knowing until we can tell everyone. I know he doesn't mean that but he did say that he wants to wait until the 6 weeks have passed (since my M/C) for me to test because he doesn't want to be let down if AF comes (Dr. said between 4-6 weeks). Obviously I'm not waiting any longer than the 4 week mark (saturday) but I know my DH is terrified that I'll M/C again...

Took an OPK this am and it was a dark positive line again, so if I am preparing to O again this is the longest my OPK has ever been positive...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sounds good hunny x


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Twinks definate brownie points for H!!!! Sounds like a bow chica wow wow weekend coming up :thumbup:

CP I was actually looking at some leaving from Baltimore too cuz its only a 10hours drive! lol Hope you can do some convincing with H, I mean after your big school accomplishments and this TTC journey that you pulled off like a champ it's only fair I think :winkwink:

How you girls all feeling this morning? I had an ikky headache last night that I woke up with :growlmad: Hoping my XL coffee will start to kick in any minute now!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, I had to pop back in tell you guys about the sweet post DH made on FB...
> 
> Here was the top item in my news feed this morning:
> 
> "Really missing you today Baby Light. Not a day goes by that I don't think about you."
> 
> Needless to say I am sitting at my desk crying this morning! But he definately gets brownie points for that one!

OMG i actualy did the Ahhhhh outloud at my desk when i read that!! Total swoon worthy u know! That's an awsome brownie pointer for dang sure!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Awww Twinks definate brownie points for H!!!! Sounds like a bow chica wow wow weekend coming up :thumbup:
> 
> CP I was actually looking at some leaving from Baltimore too cuz its only a 10hours drive! lol Hope you can do some convincing with H, I mean after your big school accomplishments and this TTC journey that you pulled off like a champ it's only fair I think :winkwink:
> 
> How you girls all feeling this morning? I had an ikky headache last night that I woke up with :growlmad: Hoping my XL coffee will start to kick in any minute now!

Ahhh miss u bunches munchkin!!

I'm doing good it's still weirdly red this morning so whatever i used a tampon. I'll try to use my normal cycle which makes today cd7 and i'll take an O test at around cd12 to test the waters and see where i'm at. If ever it's positive then i'm getting my normal O. If ever it's not then i'm just prob gonna O a bit later according to the period i've got now so if i'm in the norm i should O around the 23rd and where i am now around nov 27 or 28th. So Imma gonna get mah freak on this weekend till the end of da month teeheeee. Poor wittle DH wont know what hit him!

Hey Dust this means u and I should be getting our BFP give or take the same time right?? I'd throw out Ruby's prediction and stick with Mesina cause her's is supose to be nowish for us lololol. Gotta admit it is a good plan!!

How is everybody's hump day so far?? Y'all gonna get our there and humpidi hump something?? Or someone...ya that does sound better..:happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

KTF how u doing girly?? We dont talk enought lololol ur phone company is ******** u know that right??


----------



## jkb11

morning gals! So yesterday was good but today is already dragging by tww wise...... I need to busy myself. but do y'all find that during the tww that almost nothing else matters. I lack the motivation to get my other things done. themarshas- GIRL you have GOT to get that hpt in the mail today! so are you saving your FMU everyday? 
CP- I think you are doing the right thing and taking some of the stress away by stepping back from the hpt. Relax and enjoy it girl you got your BFP:flower:
Lisette- what day are you gonna start testing on? sorry your heads hurting today hope its better now.
KTF- yes girlie I wanna see your hot new hair do too! I love changing my hair color!
Jessy- work it woman! :haha: Why do our bodies have to be so confusing!At least our men are more than satisfied:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> morning gals! So yesterday was good but today is already dragging by tww wise...... I need to busy myself. but do y'all find that during the tww that almost nothing else matters. I lack the motivation to get my other things done. themarshas- GIRL you have GOT to get that hpt in the mail today! so are you saving your FMU everyday?
> CP- I think you are doing the right thing and taking some of the stress away by stepping back from the hpt. Relax and enjoy it girl you got your BFP:flower:
> Lisette- what day are you gonna start testing on? sorry your heads hurting today hope its better now.
> KTF- yes girlie I wanna see your hot new hair do too! I love changing my hair color!
> Jessy- work it woman! :haha: Why do our bodies have to be so confusing!At least our men are more than satisfied:haha:

LOL totaly agree on that one. Maybe i should start being a hypocrite and be uber nice to my uterus...ahhh uterus how i love thee oohhh soo much with no sarcasm what so ever involved...doodooodoooo....


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls. I got so aggravated when i read her f'n prediction. I know its all fun and games but damnit I've waited long enough. We all have. I've beed bd'n every other day. I actually got it twice yesterday, bow chicka wow wow, brown chicken brown cow ;)

I really do hope we all get BFPs. Like, its getting to the point i just wanna look up to the sky and scream "REALLY!!?????". I'm so mad and angry that us girls have to be patient. Wtf did we ever do? I'm really patient. My whole life I've had to be patient. Everything i have is from patience. When will i finally get my baby? I'm so miserable. 

CD10 today. Yesterday i was so miserable and emotional. No idea why either. I was watching the Ellen Degeneres show and this lady had adopted 4 kids from an orphanage. Made me so happy i started bawling. I then became so gosh darn miserable. I wish it would go away bcz i woke up on the wrong side of the bed again!

I swear I'm gonna just shoot myself. Not really but somedays i feel like it LOL.


----------



## jkb11

YES! TRY IT.:haha:


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> morning gals! So yesterday was good but today is already dragging by tww wise...... I need to busy myself. but do y'all find that during the tww that almost nothing else matters. I lack the motivation to get my other things done. themarshas- GIRL you have GOT to get that hpt in the mail today! so are you saving your FMU everyday?
> CP- I think you are doing the right thing and taking some of the stress away by stepping back from the hpt. Relax and enjoy it girl you got your BFP:flower:
> Lisette- what day are you gonna start testing on? sorry your heads hurting today hope its better now.
> KTF- yes girlie I wanna see your hot new hair do too! I love changing my hair color!
> Jessy- work it woman! :haha: Why do our bodies have to be so confusing!At least our men are more than satisfied:haha:
> 
> LOL totaly agree on that one. Maybe i should start being a hypocrite and be uber nice to my uterus...ahhh uterus how i love thee oohhh soo much with no sarcasm what so ever involved...doodooodoooo....Click to expand...


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Thanks girls. I got so aggravated when i read her f'n prediction. I know its all fun and games but damnit I've waited long enough. We all have. I've beed bd'n every other day. I actually got it twice yesterday, bow chicka wow wow, brown chicken brown cow ;)
> 
> I really do hope we all get BFPs. Like, its getting to the point i just wanna look up to the sky and scream "REALLY!!?????". I'm so mad and angry that us girls have to be patient. Wtf did we ever do? I'm really patient. My whole life I've had to be patient. Everything i have is from patience. When will i finally get my baby? I'm so miserable.
> 
> CD10 today. Yesterday i was so miserable and emotional. No idea why either. I was watching the Ellen Degeneres show and this lady had adopted 4 kids from an orphanage. Made me so happy i started bawling. I then became so gosh darn miserable. I wish it would go away bcz i woke up on the wrong side of the bed again!
> 
> I swear I'm gonna just shoot myself. Not really but somedays i feel like it LOL.

I think you need a "TTC free" day. I try to give myself one of these every now and then when I get to overwhelmed. You need to get a massage or a mani pedi or take a hot bath or something to get you mind off of babies! I am never actually able to make it a whole day, but it atleast gives me a few hours of sanity:dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Thanks girls. I got so aggravated when i read her f'n prediction. I know its all fun and games but damnit I've waited long enough. We all have. I've beed bd'n every other day. I actually got it twice yesterday, bow chicka wow wow, brown chicken brown cow ;)
> 
> I really do hope we all get BFPs. Like, its getting to the point i just wanna look up to the sky and scream "REALLY!!?????". I'm so mad and angry that us girls have to be patient. Wtf did we ever do? I'm really patient. My whole life I've had to be patient. Everything i have is from patience. When will i finally get my baby? I'm so miserable.
> 
> CD10 today. Yesterday i was so miserable and emotional. No idea why either. I was watching the Ellen Degeneres show and this lady had adopted 4 kids from an orphanage. Made me so happy i started bawling. I then became so gosh darn miserable. I wish it would go away bcz i woke up on the wrong side of the bed again!
> 
> I swear I'm gonna just shoot myself. Not really but somedays i feel like it LOL.

Trust me i get where ur coming from. The Mesina prediction went to my head big time and i was seriously freakin out at first last night because why do i now have my goddamn period?? After having 5 days of brown gunck bleeding?? And then i started counting cuz i'm supose to conceive in november does it work with the O date now and etc etc. 

Then i took an extremely huge deep breath and tried to let it all go. Nuttin is set in stone and there isnt a damn thing i can do about it to change my cycle. Yes no mather what it still works out O wise so gotta sit and wait....how fun isnt it?


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i forgot to tell you guys on sunday we went to Second Cup and i tried THE yummiest candy cane latte!! Soooo freakin good and i got the hugest sugar rush!! Not that it really changes anything cuz i find i'm on a constant sugar boost no mather what LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aw dust i cry too with all that stuff..much more emotional after my losses--


jess-hey dude..whats 2nd cup?? Lol

how is everyone today???


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Aw dust i cry too with all that stuff..much more emotional after my losses--
> 
> 
> jess-hey dude..whats 2nd cup?? Lol
> 
> how is everyone today???

It's a coffee place like Starbucks. I swear if u can find a candycane latte somewhere try it!! I think they do have some at Starbucks too mmhmm...soooo good!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

OOOO YES I WANT A ONE OF THOSE !!!!, I LOVE THE CARAMEL FRAP AND MOCHA CHIP SO DELISH!!!!

i love anything candy cane yum!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> OOOO YES I WANT A ONE OF THOSE !!!!, I LOVE THE CARAMEL FRAP AND MOCHA CHIP SO DELISH!!!!
> 
> i love anything candy cane yum!

I love all things sugar LOLOL.

Especialy since i'm officialy on my normal period as of yesterday sugar brings me warm lil butterflies!! Hmmm...i think i'll go get one on my lunch hour at noon teeheeee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I had a gingerbread hot choc the other day - omg, lil piece of heaven right there!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls...
I'm still here, don't forget about me!!! 

Liz- can't opk's also be used as pregnancy tests? I heard that but never tried. 

Hope everyone is having a good day. My hubby is still out in the field this week, but gets to come home to sleep every 16 hours or so...lol...so he'll roll in at 1am tonight. at least we get to see him a little. 

Did I also tell you that my sister-in-law got a reading from Mesina that was amazing? It was very specific, and I think very accurate. I really think that chick has talent. 

I go to Boston next Thursday for Thanksgiving! yay! I can't wait. 

hope you guys are enjoying your BD'ing and baby making!! I feel good things for this month!!


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- I'm now addicted to Peeing on OPKs (even when they aren't supose to show anything) which just leaves me more confused! Almost 3 whole days of OPKs 3x's a day and they've all been Completely positive. No faint lines, no fading, just bold 2nd lines. I'm really hating the mail at this point. Although, A BFP would just make me get a blood test. Other than that it's just another few weeks of sitting around so maybe not knowing is better... or not! and I'm jealous of you going to boston this weekend. I love it there. I was only there 5 weeks ago but I'm ready to go back- mostly I just love my people there 

You guys have seriously got me wanting starbucks now! Goodness! It all sounds so delicious... guess I'll go settle for a Hot Chocolate from my Keurig (still on the low caffeine kick).


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Lauren- I'm now addicted to Peeing on OPKs (even when they aren't supose to show anything) which just leaves me more confused! Almost 3 whole days of OPKs 3x's a day and they've all been Completely positive. No faint lines, no fading, just bold 2nd lines. I'm really hating the mail at this point. Although, A BFP would just make me get a blood test. Other than that it's just another few weeks of sitting around so maybe not knowing is better... or not! and I'm jealous of you going to boston this weekend. I love it there. I was only there 5 weeks ago but I'm ready to go back- mostly I just love my people there
> 
> You guys have seriously got me wanting starbucks now! Goodness! It all sounds so delicious... guess I'll go settle for a Hot Chocolate from my Keurig (still on the low caffeine kick).

Like i said mine were super duper dark too. So i cant absolutly say ohhh yes if it's pos on an opk then it's pos on a hpt. But i can not not say it wont be either lolol. Confusing isnt it??

And i went to Second cup on my lunch hour and got myself a Choco mint holiday latte mmhhmmm...love love LOVE LOL.

Lauren sweetheart i thought u abondonned us!! LOL how u doing hunny? How's our lil beanster growing inside doing? Hoping everything is going great for u!! :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Hi girls...
> I'm still here, don't forget about me!!!
> 
> Liz- can't opk's also be used as pregnancy tests? I heard that but never tried.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day. My hubby is still out in the field this week, but gets to come home to sleep every 16 hours or so...lol...so he'll roll in at 1am tonight. at least we get to see him a little.
> 
> Did I also tell you that my sister-in-law got a reading from Mesina that was amazing? It was very specific, and I think very accurate. I really think that chick has talent.
> 
> I go to Boston next Thursday for Thanksgiving! yay! I can't wait.
> 
> hope you guys are enjoying your BD'ing and baby making!! I feel good things for this month!!

Oooooo details bout the Mesina reading?? It was once again spot on?? Mine is right around the corner teeeheeeee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I had a gingerbread hot choc the other day - omg, lil piece of heaven right there!

I'm having a mint choco xmas latte right now from Second cup and lemme tell u yummyyyyy!!!

My boss was like holy crap that's why ur bouncing everywhere..i'm like pfff dude i aint seeing no difference from the everyday me...he was like ohh..yaa that's true.

Boo YAAAAA


----------



## Twinkie210

I had a caramel frappe from McDonald's cause there isn't a Starbucks close to us... it wasn't great, but it definately works in a coffee emergency!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I had a caramel frappe from McDonald's cause there isn't a Starbucks close to us... it wasn't great, but it definately works in a coffee emergency!

Ahhh that's not an authentic coffee shop lololol. But it does give a quick fix!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG you girls are evil!!!! I just came back from the mall wanting a starbucks or second cup something yummy and i decided nah i'll pass!!!! Well guess who's regreting that decision badly :dohh:

Lauren :wave: hey girlie!!!!! I want deets of this reading too??? That Mesina is totally spot on I'm comnvinced!!!! Did you read our naming convo the other day? My girl name was Melina....pretty dam close hun? LOL

Themarshas - I'm dying here, how the hell aren't you POAS already! Check ur local dollar store atleast for a cheapie girl!!!!!

Miss you girls, this work is holding me back today :cry:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG you girls are evil!!!! I just came back from the mall wanting a starbucks or second cup something yummy and i decided nah i'll pass!!!! Well guess who's regreting that decision badly :dohh:
> 
> Lauren :wave: hey girlie!!!!! I want deets of this reading too??? That Mesina is totally spot on I'm comnvinced!!!! Did you read our naming convo the other day? My girl name was Melina....pretty dam close hun? LOL
> 
> Themarshas - I'm dying here, how the hell aren't you POAS already! Check ur local dollar store atleast for a cheapie girl!!!!!
> 
> Miss you girls, this work is holding me back today :cry:

Ahhh u shoulda listened and got some yummy sugar goodness but nooooo...this is what happens when u say no to sugar!


----------



## themarshas

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG you girls are evil!!!! I just came back from the mall wanting a starbucks or second cup something yummy and i decided nah i'll pass!!!! Well guess who's regreting that decision badly :dohh:
> 
> Lauren :wave: hey girlie!!!!! I want deets of this reading too??? That Mesina is totally spot on I'm comnvinced!!!! Did you read our naming convo the other day? My girl name was Melina....pretty dam close hun? LOL
> 
> Themarshas - I'm dying here, how the hell aren't you POAS already! Check ur local dollar store atleast for a cheapie girl!!!!!
> 
> Miss you girls, this work is holding me back today :cry:

I dunno, I think not knowing may be less stressful than knowing. I don't want to be worrying about everything like a M/C again so a few more days of peace is ok with me.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww sorry girlie, I know what you mean! Ok gonna quietly keep everything crossed for ya :) 

Jess you sound like a public service announcement, don't say no to Sugar!!!! LOL
wuv u bunches :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Awww sorry girlie, I know what you mean! Ok gonna quietly keep everything crossed for ya :)
> 
> Jess you sound like a public service announcement, don't say no to Sugar!!!! LOL
> wuv u bunches :hugs:

Damn maybe they should start paying me to advertise..dunno who THEY are but made it sound even more ominous huh?


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> OMG you girls are evil!!!! I just came back from the mall wanting a starbucks or second cup something yummy and i decided nah i'll pass!!!! Well guess who's regreting that decision badly :dohh:
> 
> Lauren :wave: hey girlie!!!!! I want deets of this reading too??? That Mesina is totally spot on I'm comnvinced!!!! Did you read our naming convo the other day? My girl name was Melina....pretty dam close hun? LOL
> 
> Themarshas - I'm dying here, how the hell aren't you POAS already! Check ur local dollar store atleast for a cheapie girl!!!!!
> 
> Miss you girls, this work is holding me back today :cry:
> 
> I dunno, I think not knowing may be less stressful than knowing. I don't want to be worrying about everything like a M/C again so a few more days of peace is ok with me.Click to expand...

I hear ya! It's how i felt last week too when my body was all wonky and maybe i was pregnant..i didnt even want to think bout it!


----------



## MrsMoo72

<<<<<<<< I know it's early but thought i'd bring on the xmas cheer!!

I am also a sugar addict haha :happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww SUPER cute Mrsmoo ;)

Here's what i'm looking at instead of working now! LOL

https://www.kraftcanada.com/en/recipes/dessert/EdibleGifts.aspx


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> <<<<<<<< I know it's early but thought i'd bring on the xmas cheer!!
> 
> I am also a sugar addict haha :happydance:

OMG it's never too early for xmas cheer!!!


----------



## lauren10

ah, i miss you guys!! I would never abandon you. I love reading all about what's going on. 

I'm feeling good. thinking positive!! 

So my SIL's Mesina reading...she was spot on about her relationship...that he totally wants to marry her but is dragging his feet because of money, but that it's going to happen soon. And there is a female child that is trying hard to work her way into their lives...and she might not want to wait until they're married...she wants to come sooner than later. She predicted that unless they get married SOON, she is going to get pregnant while they're engaged, but not married yet. (my SIL did not like this!) The child is strongly tied to the month of December. So...if they get married stat - like by March, so that she can try to get pregnant right away (which just happened to be her plan anyway). lol her boyfriend just needs to make the move, there's no doubt that he can't wait to start having kids, he loves kids.


----------



## lauren10

No i didn't read the naming thing?? what's that all about...I want to read it.


----------



## themarshas

NewbieLisette said:


> Awww SUPER cute Mrsmoo ;)
> 
> Here's what i'm looking at instead of working now! LOL
> 
> https://www.kraftcanada.com/en/recipes/dessert/EdibleGifts.aspx

My mom makes goodie platters for everyone at christmas and they include all sorts of stuff:
sugar cookies, turtles (carmel, pecans, chocolate=delicious), candied almonds, 7 layer bars (again delicious), white chocolate bars with raspberry filling, peanut butter balls, chocolate covered cherries, a bread of some kind (banana or zuchini usually), date bars, chocolate chip cookies, gingerbread cookies... I know there are more candies but I can't think of them right now. Now I want candy..
the nice thing is that everything can be made in advance and we platter them up and wrap them about a week before xmas and put them in a tote until we hand them out


----------



## keepthefaithx

OMGG My mouth is watering lol

u girls are making me so hungry, ive been like STARVING lately omg..so bad.

my body is out of wack i guess.

i would LOVE warm gooey sugar cookies right now!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG ok officially drueling!!!!!! Can I get some recepies please? They all sound AMAZING!!!

Lauren we were all just throwing out our top girl/boy names and my girl one was Melina :)


----------



## themarshas

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG ok officially drueling!!!!!! Can I get some recepies please? They all sound AMAZING!!!
> 
> Lauren we were all just throwing out our top girl/boy names and my girl one was Melina :)

Let me know which ones you'd like. The cookies are pretty much the same recipes as you'd get anywhere but I can get the candy ones and the bars if you want certain ones. I recommend the white chocolate rasp ones and 7 layer bars because they are noth amazing haha


----------



## NewbieLisette

themarshas said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> OMG ok officially drueling!!!!!! Can I get some recepies please? They all sound AMAZING!!!
> 
> Lauren we were all just throwing out our top girl/boy names and my girl one was Melina :)
> 
> Let me know which ones you'd like. The cookies are pretty much the same recipes as you'd get anywhere but I can get the candy ones and the bars if you want certain ones. I recommend the white chocolate rasp ones and 7 layer bars because they are noth amazing hahaClick to expand...

Awwww Thanks hun, I would totally try the candied almonds & 7 layer bars if they aren't super hard (I'm more of a cooker than a baker but I'm trying this year!)


----------



## themarshas

both are really easy. I'll get back to you with the recipes. Believe me I don't cook or bake... I blame it on my mother who does both professionally haha


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL wow that sounds like an amazing/extremely dangerous thing!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

You guys are making me wanna munch...!! :haha:

My poor DS has a bad throat infection and had raging temps last nights :sad1: I was so worried, nearly took him to A&E! Slept on his floor coz he was vomming as well so i am very stiff today!

Hope everyone is doing well today and those little beans are cooking up nicely!


----------



## babydust818

Mrs moo i hope your ds gets better soon! :(

Lauren i missed ya soo much! So glad to hear you're doing well. Send them positive vibes this way ;) xoxo

Lisette where are you at in your cycle? I got my fx'd for you!!

Stacie i agree that i need a break from baby making. I'm going to get a bottle tonight and forget about it lol.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arrrgggghhhh! Why don't men understand that there is a very small window of opportunity when TTC?!?! Soooo peed off with dh right now....


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, I am still at work and will be for all of the forseeable future!


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> Arrrgggghhhh! Why don't men understand that there is a very small window of opportunity when TTC?!?! Soooo peed off with dh right now....

Oh Moo...I know what you mean...I've gone through this with my husband before. I'm like...honey, you KNOW how babies are made right????? They need to have total spermal cooperation, with no lip!!! I hope your little boy is feeling better. 

Melina is a pretty name! I didn't read all the others yet, but my faves are: Josephine and Virginia...and for a boy Nason and we kind of like Bruce. I don't know why, but I'm hell bent on Nason! We'll call him Nase. I don't know, some people think it's weird. 

I think I will have some chocolate frozen yogurt for dinner. mmmmmm


----------



## keepthefaithx

i heard the name Aviana today. thought that was pretty

and 

Paisley & Raegyn

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

this my hair so far. another round this weekend. i want blondeeeeee

my hair was like almost black and im so sick of it, i want really light, soon wooohoooooo
 



Attached Files:







hair.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jessy1101

Ya blonde will look awsome Leese! I love red but damnit it dont love me lolol it s extremely hard to keep the color lookin wow it fades like a biatch grrr

Hey ive hardly no more bleeding going on woop woop!! Can i get a lil bow chica wow wow oohh la la. Sooo im going to see Braking Dawn this weekend me love Edward Cullen mmhhmmm


----------



## keepthefaithx

im going friday omg!!! we get vampire sex this time woohoooooo!! so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! 

Yay to no more bleeding Jess, see chica right on schedule! Positive thoughts to ur uterus :)

Lisa more awesome names!! How u feeling sweety? Ur hair is looking nicely on its way :)

Lauren yyummyyy dinner :) I like ur name choises too! Very cute!

Mrsmoo - uggg feel ya, men sometimes! Arg!!! Hope DS is better tonight?

Babydust sounds like an awesome plan you've got there! 
Twinks did u make it out ok? I miss ya girl! :hugs:

As for me my headache is finally gone so I think I'm gonna take my friends advice and keep BD'ing just for good measure! Lol plus if the witch does show up soon H & I won't be hurting too long! Lol bow chica wow wow! For u Jess :p


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey lisette!!!!!!!

im alright sweety how are you!!

yea i hope to be blonde soon lol

just cant wait for weekend..UGHHHHH this week is draggingggggggg


----------



## Twinkie210

Well yes, I left work around 5:30, came straight home and worked until 7:30. But our stupid IT department decided to do maintenance on our systems tonight, so I have to stop for the night. I have no idea how I am going to get all my work done before I leave! Plus we are going to be having a layoff tomorrow or Friday, so I know that will be distracting! (Hopefully I am not on the chopping block!)

Strangest thing, I have had extremely watery CM all day and when I got home I had a little EWCM! On CD 9??? We BD'd last night, so I don't think I am going to be able to convince DH to do it again so soon and my OPK was not even close to +, so I don't know if this is just my body adjusting to the soy of if I might actually O really early this cycle. Hmmmm I guess we will see! If my OPK is darker tomorrow I will try to sweet talk DH into BDing tomorrow... I have heard women say that they had more CM when they took soy, so maybe i am just going to have several days of fertile CM (as opposed to the one... maybe two days I get usually!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

oo thats a good sign twinks!!!

maybe soy was your answer to a bfp!!!

xoxoxooxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

all of our preggy freinds how are you feeling???


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sounds good on the CM front Twinks! No worries sweety, a lot to be said for EOD and sperm strength so I think you're all good anyways!! Thinking of ya tmmr, hope its an easy day and nothing gets in your way for an awesome weekend!

Lisa hunny I'm ok, feeling good about trying to get healthy before my next BFP...been putting it off for too long and now with the walking and stuff I'm excited to get all prepared this weekend with healthy stuff (mostly snacks are my problem) Check out this cool site I found https://www.skinnytaste.com/2007/07/snacks.html


----------



## MrsMoo72

Still mad with dh this morn. Hes just rung to tell me he won't be home till 9 tonight and has to be up at 4.30am tomorrow!!!!! Great, might as well just write this month off.....:'(


----------



## MrsMoo72

OK, deep breath, calming down.....:thumbup:

Enough of the drama Queen!!!:blush:

Just sent hubby a msg to say i will just massage him tonight and we can see what happens. He rang me straight away to say "I'm getting a semi on just thinking about that!!!!" We're back in the game people!! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I'm in for another long day at work... I'll try to catch up when I can.


----------



## NewbieLisette

GL Twinks :hugs:

Mrsmoo you are definately back in it girlie!!! I know it can be really frustrating but you've got the right idea there for sure :happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Think he's feeling a bit used - poor baby!! I'll have to try new tactics :winkwink:

How you doing Lisette?


----------



## lauren10

oh Lisa, I was going to ask you this morning....you used a box color with foils??? I need to do my own hair, and I usually just do a solid color, but it would be nice to do highlights if I could figure it out myself. Your color looks awesome!

I want to see Breaking Dawn!! I'll have to wait until after my DH is done in the field...that or get a babysitter. I go to the movies by myself every once in a while, and I love it!! DH wouldn't go to see twilight anyway. 

Moo, If you ever want to have sex and the guy doesn't...do this: Say, honey, I want to give you a bj so bad right now. and he'll be like...OK! Then you start one, then stop halfway...and jump on. Easy! 

i'm feeling good. I had to get a colposcopy yesterday to check a weird spot I have on my cervix. fun stuff! She said it seemed ok, but they're running a test on it. Other than that, I go to bed at 8:30 every night. yippee!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Lauren, OMG what are the odds, I just got a call at work from my gyno saying my pap came back showing some abnormal cells/lesions which he wants me to get checked out with a colposcopy! He said not to be overly concerned and it could take 1-2months to get an appointment but no biggie ect ect! I was a little rattled even though I had this years ago & it was fine I'm like thinking....eeeeeeerrrrr but Dr what if I'm already PG by then can I still have this colposcopy??!!!! And here you are lauren! LOL, any details would be greatly appriciated :flower:
Love the advise to MrsMoo too :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Think he's feeling a bit used - poor baby!! I'll have to try new tactics :winkwink:
> 
> How you doing Lisette?

Ahhh u see that u totaly got ur way and garanteed a good sex up tonight! (which is my slang for makeup + sex lolol)


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Well, I'm in for another long day at work... I'll try to catch up when I can.

Sending u tons of positive vibes for the day to just fly by sweety! I wouldnt worry bout the EWCM but it is a good thing u covered ur bases cant hurt right?


----------



## jessy1101

QUOTE=lauren10;14022219]oh Lisa, I was going to ask you this morning....you used a box color with foils??? I need to do my own hair, and I usually just do a solid color, but it would be nice to do highlights if I could figure it out myself. Your color looks awesome!

I want to see Breaking Dawn!! I'll have to wait until after my DH is done in the field...that or get a babysitter. I go to the movies by myself every once in a while, and I love it!! DH wouldn't go to see twilight anyway. 

Moo, If you ever want to have sex and the guy doesn't...do this: Say, honey, I want to give you a bj so bad right now. and he'll be like...OK! Then you start one, then stop halfway...and jump on. Easy! 

i'm feeling good. I had to get a colposcopy yesterday to check a weird spot I have on my cervix. fun stuff! She said it seemed ok, but they're running a test on it. Other than that, I go to bed at 8:30 every night. yippee!![/QUOTE]

Lauren i does that tactic all the time! Works like a charm! And if ur really really daring just do this. U give a BJ but u turn around in a 69 position. U have to tell him tho ohhh hunny i dont need u to touch me i just wanna give u a lil something so dont worry bout it. Ya see how long that last 's before he's on top of u lololol. Easy peasy like shooting fish in a lil barrel :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey Lauren, OMG what are the odds, I just got a call at work from my gyno saying my pap came back showing some abnormal cells/lesions which he wants me to get checked out with a colposcopy! He said not to be overly concerned and it could take 1-2months to get an appointment but no biggie ect ect! I was a little rattled even though I had this years ago & it was fine I'm like thinking....eeeeeeerrrrr but Dr what if I'm already PG by then can I still have this colposcopy??!!!! And here you are lauren! LOL, any details would be greatly appriciated :flower:
> Love the advise to MrsMoo too :winkwink:

Ooooo that sucks! But i'm sure it will b fine. If ever there is something better they find it now right?


----------



## lauren10

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey Lauren, OMG what are the odds, I just got a call at work from my gyno saying my pap came back showing some abnormal cells/lesions which he wants me to get checked out with a colposcopy! He said not to be overly concerned and it could take 1-2months to get an appointment but no biggie ect ect! I was a little rattled even though I had this years ago & it was fine I'm like thinking....eeeeeeerrrrr but Dr what if I'm already PG by then can I still have this colposcopy??!!!! And here you are lauren! LOL, any details would be greatly appriciated :flower:
> Love the advise to MrsMoo too :winkwink:

So weird!! It was fate that I mentioned it :) 

when I went in i told them I was pregnant...so there are some things they won't do...like a biopsy or deep cervical sample (or something like that). She basically just did another pap, took a look with the binoculars, and sent me on my way. She is booking another colposcopy for August, after the baby is born. Definitely no biggie!! The last colposcopy I had was over a year ago, and the biopsy came back negative, so they're just keeping an eye on it I guess.


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Lauren i does that tactic all the time! Works like a charm! And if ur really really daring just do this. U give a BJ but u turn around in a 69 position. U have to tell him tho ohhh hunny i dont need u to touch me i just wanna give u a lil something so dont worry bout it. Ya see how long that last 's before he's on top of u lololol. Easy peasy like shooting fish in a lil barrel :happydance::happydance:

haha...i love it. they can't resist!! We're so powerful with all our sexyness.


----------



## themarshas

ewww Colonoscopy... that just does not sound fun. 
The BJ trick always works... and takes about 1 minute for him to get into it. Silly men. I use that trick when my DH is feeling used as well. Usually about day 3 he needs more than the usual which means a BJ or nice lingerie. He's sooo easy. haha

Breaking Dawn looks great but we're waiting until next weekend. We talked about going to the midnight showing and even looked up tickets but having to wait in line for hours- even when you have tickets in advance- is just not something I'd be into at midnight. I'm not that devoted, clearly.

News in my world: No AF yet today... apparently my cycle is not on it's normal path. Which I knew because I'm now on Day 4 of very positive OPKs. If no AF by saturday I'll test, even if it means going out and buying a test. But I don't feel pregnant and I don't feel like AF is coming so really it's anyones guess at this point.


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL you girls are hylarious!!!

Thanks for the advise Lauren, you definately made me feel better! I'll call at lunch in private and explain to the secretaru I might be PG at any time now!!!!! 

Jessy sweety how ya feeling this morning?


----------



## NewbieLisette

themarshas said:


> ewww Colonoscopy... that just does not sound fun.
> The BJ trick always works... and takes about 1 minute for him to get into it. Silly men. I use that trick when my DH is feeling used as well. Usually about day 3 he needs more than the usual which means a BJ or nice lingerie. He's sooo easy. haha
> 
> Breaking Dawn looks great but we're waiting until next weekend. We talked about going to the midnight showing and even looked up tickets but having to wait in line for hours- even when you have tickets in advance- is just not something I'd be into at midnight. I'm not that devoted, clearly.
> 
> News in my world: No AF yet today... apparently my cycle is not on it's normal path. Which I knew because I'm now on Day 4 of very positive OPKs. If no AF by saturday I'll test, even if it means going out and buying a test. But I don't feel pregnant and I don't feel like AF is coming so really it's anyones guess at this point.


Hey girl :wave:

Still keeping everything crossed for ya!!!!!! On my last BFP I didn't feel a thing either...was sure it was gonna be negative but NOPE!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

themarshas said:


> News in my world: No AF yet today... apparently my cycle is not on it's normal path. Which I knew because I'm now on Day 4 of very positive OPKs. If no AF by saturday I'll test, even if it means going out and buying a test. But I don't feel pregnant and I don't feel like AF is coming so really it's anyones guess at this point.

So I'm confused...did you already ovulate earlier in your cycle? What CD are you on? I don't know how you can wait until Saturday...you're strong!!! 

I never feel pregnant either when I am. Not right away anyway. It could be!!!


----------



## themarshas

lauren10 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> News in my world: No AF yet today... apparently my cycle is not on it's normal path. Which I knew because I'm now on Day 4 of very positive OPKs. If no AF by saturday I'll test, even if it means going out and buying a test. But I don't feel pregnant and I don't feel like AF is coming so really it's anyones guess at this point.
> 
> So I'm confused...did you already ovulate earlier in your cycle? What CD are you on? I don't know how you can wait until Saturday...you're strong!!!
> 
> I never feel pregnant either when I am. Not right away anyway. It could be!!!Click to expand...

 
Yes, I ovulated on CD 12-13 per usual and now I'm getting positive OPKs again! Blah! I didn't have symptoms last time around either- except spotting and thirst and the spotting turned out to be a very bad thing so obviously I'm not wanting that this time around. And I've been thirsty but who knows could be just the multivitamins. I'm cycle day 26-27 now. and my cycle is usual 26 days long.


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> QUOTE=lauren10;14022219]oh Lisa, I was going to ask you this morning....you used a box color with foils??? I need to do my own hair, and I usually just do a solid color, but it would be nice to do highlights if I could figure it out myself. Your color looks awesome!
> 
> I want to see Breaking Dawn!! I'll have to wait until after my DH is done in the field...that or get a babysitter. I go to the movies by myself every once in a while, and I love it!! DH wouldn't go to see twilight anyway.
> 
> Moo, If you ever want to have sex and the guy doesn't...do this: Say, honey, I want to give you a bj so bad right now. and he'll be like...OK! Then you start one, then stop halfway...and jump on. Easy!
> 
> i'm feeling good. I had to get a colposcopy yesterday to check a weird spot I have on my cervix. fun stuff! She said it seemed ok, but they're running a test on it. Other than that, I go to bed at 8:30 every night. yippee!!

Lauren i does that tactic all the time! Works like a charm! And if ur really really daring just do this. U give a BJ but u turn around in a 69 position. U have to tell him tho ohhh hunny i dont need u to touch me i just wanna give u a lil something so dont worry bout it. Ya see how long that last 's before he's on top of u lololol. Easy peasy like shooting fish in a lil barrel :happydance::happydance:[/QUOTE]

i bought the revlon frost and glow, it comes w a cap but i did with foils that i bought from my local beauty supple.

i really like how it came out but i have at least 1 more round to go to get the color i want.

the only caustion is that your hair red, sometimes bleach and red will get you more of an orange color, you can maybe try doing it 2 times to get to a light orange then dye your hair an ash blonde the ash will counteract any red tones or orange tones in your hair, also beauty supplies sell toners and toning shampoos they are a purple color and they get rid of red tones.

woohooo try it!! round 2 saturday for me!!!

i should mention i used henna dye in february, worst decision ever its like a stain and EXTREMLY hard to lift, so thats why its guna take me a bit longer


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess you are too funny w the bj to 69 LOLOL

love yaaaaaaa


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren how are you feeling hunni did you go to dr yet???


----------



## babydust818

Themarashas, you're a strong girl for not caving into the hpts! I would've been poas everyday! Good job girlfriend. I hope its for a wonderful outcome!!

Lauren, your little girl is just toooo stinkin cute! Your avatar is precious. I just wanna pick her up and tickle her!! She is beautiful. I'm glad things are going okay in the pregnancy world. :) 

Stacie, i hope you have a great day at work. *hugs*

Lisette, where are you at in your cycle? Sorry i must have missed it. Any new ideas/recipes for xmas!?

Today I'm cd11. Basically another week atleast to go before O. I can't friggin wait! Anyone going black friday shopping? I'm gonna hit up some stores before work! Does anyone like or dislike the new shopping hours for black friday? Anyything in particular you're getting? What are you doing for thanksgiving? I'm not even sure what i am doing yet. Just excited!! I loooove food. Yumyumyum.


----------



## keepthefaithx

dust your just made me think of yummy stuffing w cranberries and sweet potatoes w marshmellow yummmmmmm

hopefully this next week or so goes fast for you and your o'ing away!!!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG is that freakin day over yet?? Shitt i still have till 4 before i can leave it's just sickly busy! But it does help the time fly by thank god!

How is everybody's thursday so far?

Lauren ur little girl is gorgeous! LOVE LOVE!

Twinks miss ya bunches hope work is good for u!

Lisette i'm feeling good! Bleeding on and off so should be done by the weekend! Then on to opks to check where i'm at and gettin me some nookie too mmhhmmm.

Themarashas lookin good lookin good!! Seriously how would it be explainable to get that many positive opks but a neg on a hpt right?? Whack stuff girly...

Leese your hair is gonna look sooooo hot! It definetly made me want to go back to my blonde. I miss it too much...next shot probably blonde with purple...ohh how i miss thee :)


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Themarashas, you're a strong girl for not caving into the hpts! I would've been poas everyday! Good job girlfriend. I hope its for a wonderful outcome!!
> 
> Lauren, your little girl is just toooo stinkin cute! Your avatar is precious. I just wanna pick her up and tickle her!! She is beautiful. I'm glad things are going okay in the pregnancy world. :)
> 
> Stacie, i hope you have a great day at work. *hugs*
> 
> Lisette, where are you at in your cycle? Sorry i must have missed it. Any new ideas/recipes for xmas!?
> 
> Today I'm cd11. Basically another week atleast to go before O. I can't friggin wait! Anyone going black friday shopping? I'm gonna hit up some stores before work! Does anyone like or dislike the new shopping hours for black friday? Anyything in particular you're getting? What are you doing for thanksgiving? I'm not even sure what i am doing yet. Just excited!! I loooove food. Yumyumyum.

OMG i've heard soooo much bout the wonders of black friday but i've never participated since i live in Canada. But they say the ideal stuff is all things electronic true or false?? What's the best deal u've ever gotten????


----------



## babydust818

I just used my CBFM and it has peaks of low, med, high and it says right now I'm medium?! This is its first time reading anything higher than low! Woohoo. I'm getting excited lol.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I just used my CBFM and it has peaks of low, med, high and it says right now I'm medium?! This is its first time reading anything higher than low! Woohoo. I'm getting excited lol.

Is it the same things as when u use an opk? Like if u get a high it means u should O between 12 to 36 hours and etc?


----------



## babydust818

Uhm I've only gone BF shopping twice! I got good deals on craftsman stuff from sears for my fiance! Oh and got a shop vac that's originally $70 for $25! I know there's a lot of aweosme deals this year! They have a 19in hdtv at walmart for $99 i want it for my kitchen LOL. And they have a digital picture frame for $20! That's awesome.


----------



## babydust818

jessy1101 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> I just used my CBFM and it has peaks of low, med, high and it says right now I'm medium?! This is its first time reading anything higher than low! Woohoo. I'm getting excited lol.
> 
> Is it the same things as when u use an opk? Like if u get a high it means u should O between 12 to 36 hours and etc?Click to expand...


I'm sorry i said that wrong. There's 3 bars. Low. High. And peak. Low means you have a low chance of conceiving but its not impossible. High (which i had today!!) Says the first month i may see high a few times so the monitor can get to know me. So i may see it 5 times but next month once the monitor knows my system it will decrease to what my body tells it. High means i have a better chance of conceiving7 its an increase in estrogen which occurs as you approach your 'peak' fertility. Peak meaning its your absolute best chance of conceving.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> I just used my CBFM and it has peaks of low, med, high and it says right now I'm medium?! This is its first time reading anything higher than low! Woohoo. I'm getting excited lol.
> 
> Is it the same things as when u use an opk? Like if u get a high it means u should O between 12 to 36 hours and etc?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry i said that wrong. There's 3 bars. Low. High. And peak. Low means you have a low chance of conceiving but its not impossible. High (which i had today!!) Says the first month i may see high a few times so the monitor can get to know me. So i may see it 5 times but next month once the monitor knows my system it will decrease to what my body tells it. High means i have a better chance of conceiving7 its an increase in estrogen which occurs as you approach your 'peak' fertility. Peak meaning its your absolute best chance of conceving.Click to expand...

Oooooo ok gotcha! I get it now lololol..why does everything have to be so complicated eh? Why cant we just have sex once and pooof fall pregnant without counting or really trying or anything just poof done.


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess what cycle day are you considering yourself now after the extra bleeding??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess what cycle day are you considering yourself now after the extra bleeding??

Well like i figured if nuttin changed today is CD8. I'll take an opk this weekend to see if it's close or what. If not i'll just wait another day or 2 and take another. If all stays normal i should O around next tuesday.

If ever this bleeding was my normal period then today is cd3 and i'll be Oing around hmmm...next weekend instead. Basicly just gonna be extra carefull and cover my bases for almost 2 weeks LOLOL.

Better safe then sorry right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

With everything that happend to me w my hormones and i guess whatever, IM STARVING lately its so bad i wanna eat everything in site omgggggggggg


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa I hear ya!!! Don't know what i'm gonna do next week when I actually try cutting back!!!! aaaaahhhhhhhhhh LOL

Jess sweety, good plan just cover all bases and you'll be just fine! Mesina will come through you'll see :hugs:

BabyDust how r u feeling today sweety? Your BF shopping is making me jelous! I've been looking at the yummy kraft site and also found one yesterday for healthier options so I'm about to make a nice grocery list and get organized https://www.skinnytaste.com/2007/07/snacks.html

I'm at 9DPO today...temps still up but somehow I'm not soo confident about this cycle! I think its Mesina in my head! LOL I need you girls to get KU first so we can continue proving her right!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Lisa I hear ya!!! Don't know what i'm gonna do next week when I actually try cutting back!!!! aaaaahhhhhhhhhh LOL
> 
> Jess sweety, good plan just cover all bases and you'll be just fine! Mesina will come through you'll see :hugs:
> 
> BabyDust how r u feeling today sweety? Your BF shopping is making me jelous! I've been looking at the yummy kraft site and also found one yesterday for healthier options so I'm about to make a nice grocery list and get organized https://www.skinnytaste.com/2007/07/snacks.html
> 
> I'm at 9DPO today...temps still up but somehow I'm not soo confident about this cycle! I think its Mesina in my head! LOL I need you girls to get KU first so we can continue proving her right!!

Ooooo ya Mesina will soooo come threw i'm being extremely hopefull LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey girlies! Well I think I might actually get to leave work on time today! No time to read, but I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im here til 7...SUCKS i wanna be under my covers, still have alot of laundry to do ugh...

i have ground chicken defrosting but idk what to do w it...lol

any ideas? lol


----------



## jessy1101

Yay i'm done work in an hour and a half wooooooooooooooooooo super duper happy!!

Anybody have plans for the weekend? Except our dearest Twinks who will be gettin her freak on..


----------



## keepthefaithx

i gained like 10pounds in the past month....i was so happy i was pregnant i didnt care i ate and ate and was so happy and very hopeful everything would work out, weight was the last thing on my mind..


----------



## keepthefaithx

lucky biatch jess.

im seeing breaking dawn friday omg cant waitttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!

saturday going to my parents and sunday cleaning & food shopping.

o yea twinkssss its your weekend are you SEXCITED LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> lucky biatch jess.
> 
> im seeing breaking dawn friday omg cant waitttttttttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!
> 
> saturday going to my parents and sunday cleaning & food shopping.
> 
> o yea twinkssss its your weekend are you SEXCITED LOLOL

I'm seeing it sat morning!! Then i'm having a saturday date night with my hubby so that's gonna b fun. Sunday we're going to my parents place.

Oooooo sexcited love that word!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

right. it just came to me...SEXCITED WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## babydust818

I get on facebook to read this,

two weeks from today we will know what our lil one is. I can't wait! *It's amazing how much u love something so small already without even seeing or holding him or her* Hope u all have a good afternoon. :)*

Ugh, call me heartless but it hurts me to see that! She found out she was pregnant 3 weeks after me. To top it off she's my bff. Its so hard to be happy for her. Everytime she speaks she doesn't take into consideration that i might not be in the mood to discuss it. I feel so bad to act like this. I feel cruel and mean. I am happy for her but i can't help but be completely selfish. Since 3 out of 4 women have mc's i feel like i lost mine just so she could have hers. Idk why i think that way but i do.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am sexcited!!!! All I have to say is Bow Chica Wow Wow!

I have so much to do! I have to finish packing, make a trip to the grocery store, finish up laudry, pack DS to stay with my Mom, and I am supposed to make icing for cookies that our church youth group is making on Friday... I don't know that it will all get done! Plus Logan has play practice and cub scouts tonight!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope you have a great time stacie!

dust i know exactly how you feel one of my best friends is 35 weeks preg.

its so hard :(


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> I get on facebook to read this,
> 
> two weeks from today we will know what our lil one is. I can't wait! *It's amazing how much u love something so small already without even seeing or holding him or her* Hope u all have a good afternoon. :)*
> 
> Ugh, call me heartless but it hurts me to see that! She found out she was pregnant 3 weeks after me. To top it off she's my bff. Its so hard to be happy for her. Everytime she speaks she doesn't take into consideration that i might not be in the mood to discuss it. I feel so bad to act like this. I feel cruel and mean. I am happy for her but i can't help but be completely selfish. Since 3 out of 4 women have mc's i feel like i lost mine just so she could have hers. Idk why i think that way but i do.

:hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well, with a bit of sexting, ive managed to keep dh SEXCITED all day so def be getting down to it - alllllllll weekend if I get my way. Think ill be due to O sometime between sun-tues so gotta get those lil swimmers haha!!

Hugs for you rach xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

its hard when your best friend is pregnant.

especially when they werent trying and you were-

so hard my freinds due in a week or 2 and its soooooo hard, and to top off everything my other bff told her her 19 year old sis is preg she didnt want a baby-

fab!

:(


----------



## keepthefaithx

even going to see breaking dawn makes me sad like she gets pregnant and has a baby-

UGHHHH lol and my friends preg sis is going...i honestly hope no1 talks about her pregnancy bc i will freak- no pregnant talk PLEASEEEEEEEEE


----------



## themarshas

I don't want to be another reason to be upset but my tests came today and I obviously took a HPT and there is a faint second line. I honestly just wish they'd show up nice and dark for once. But I feel pretty confident about it. No spotting this time! I'm going for a blood test next week if this weekend goes smoothly and hoping that when I test tomorrow am the line will be nicer. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> I don't want to be another reason to be upset but my tests came today and I obviously took a HPT and there is a faint second line. I honestly just wish they'd show up nice and dark for once. But I feel pretty confident about it. No spotting this time! I'm going for a blood test next week if this weekend goes smoothly and hoping that when I test tomorrow am the line will be nicer. I'll post pics tomorrow.

OOOOooooo Congrats! I knew you would have two lines! Yes post pics please!


----------



## babydust818

Themarashas , its different with you because you've been where i am. You know what its like. You know how hard it is. You won't take it for granted like these other people. I am happy for you and i wish you a h&h pregnancy!

Lisa, i know what ya mean girly. Makes you so ubberly mad! I just wanna punch a bitch out. UGH.

Thanks everyone for kind words. Love you so much!!! Xoxo.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg the marshas!!! im so happy for you i hope everything goes [email protected]

yea girl we need pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea i feel totally different when or if you girls will tell me your pregnant. we all have had such hard times and its so dif! 

i wish everyone baby dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinkie210 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I don't want to be another reason to be upset but my tests came today and I obviously took a HPT and there is a faint second line. I honestly just wish they'd show up nice and dark for once. But I feel pretty confident about it. No spotting this time! I'm going for a blood test next week if this weekend goes smoothly and hoping that when I test tomorrow am the line will be nicer. I'll post pics tomorrow.
> 
> OOOOooooo Congrats! I knew you would have two lines! Yes post pics please!Click to expand...

OMG yes please post pics! I am truely thrilled for you doll! Keeping everything crossed that this is your sticky baby! :flower::hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa I totally understand you! It IS diffrent with us isin't it? Somehow we feel eachothers pain and in turn the happiness for eachother that much more! It brings hope for us too and a light at the end of this tunnel! How you feeling tonight sweety? Tuff cookie going out with all those preggos this weekend? :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well, with a bit of sexting, ive managed to keep dh SEXCITED all day so def be getting down to it - alllllllll weekend if I get my way. Think ill be due to O sometime between sun-tues so gotta get those lil swimmers haha!!
> 
> Hugs for you rach xx

Good jobs girlfriend! We should all take the lesson here:

When life hands you a crabby pants H you turn that shit inside out until he's begging for more bow chica wow wow :happydance:

Rachel I know its freakin hard stuff girlie but you are the next amazing BFP on the roll call sweety :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

and we are seeing breaking dawn she gets pregnant, must be nice! lol

im more hurt seeing my freinds sister the 19 year old-

bc at least my other friend is 30 married and a sweetheart and is really happy-

it makes me sick to my stomach to see her w a belly and stuff like idk how im guna deal tmaro i wish she wasnt going. but wat can i do. but on a happy face and hopefully NO1 talks about her pregnancy bc im guna wanna scream-

:(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh I see! Sorry girl I don't watch any of the Vampire franchise so I'm totally lost when you girls are talking about it! LOL 
In anycase i think you are being super brave and tuff by even going! No use in missing out on something fun you wanna see and hang with ur friends! Like you say what can you do right! We just gotta all get stronger through this crummy process :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

themarshas said:


> I don't want to be another reason to be upset but my tests came today and I obviously took a HPT and there is a faint second line. I honestly just wish they'd show up nice and dark for once. But I feel pretty confident about it. No spotting this time! I'm going for a blood test next week if this weekend goes smoothly and hoping that when I test tomorrow am the line will be nicer. I'll post pics tomorrow.

Yipeeeeee!!! Congrats Liz! :happydance: I knew you were!! Take care and make sure OH pampers you! xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> even going to see breaking dawn makes me sad like she gets pregnant and has a baby-
> 
> UGHHHH lol and my friends preg sis is going...i honestly hope no1 talks about her pregnancy bc i will freak- no pregnant talk PLEASEEEEEEEEE[/Q
> 
> 
> I love celeb magazines and there seems to be a lot of "bump watch" at the mo with Beyonce etc


----------



## themarshas

As promised here are my line pics  Two are from last night and one from this am!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4245.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 9









DSCN4247.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 10









DSCN4249.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsMoo72

themarshas said:


> As promised here are my line pics  Two are from last night and one from this am!

YAY!!!! :happydance: They're not even faint ones, they are BIIIGGGG fat positives!! :hugs:


----------



## themarshas

MrsMoo72 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> As promised here are my line pics  Two are from last night and one from this am!
> 
> YAY!!!! :happydance: They're not even faint ones, they are BIIIGGGG fat positives!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yea, this mornings was pretty solid and I'm headed for blood work this morning and again on Sunday morning  FX'd that everything goes as it is supose to!!! last time I had a lot of spotting even before my BFP that's how I knew something was off with my cycle. This time no spotting so I feel much better about it :happydance: Just trying not to freak out. I'll have my results this afternoon and I'll let you all know. For now, off to do some work- big meeting from 11-2... who does that by the way? When is one supose to eat lunch??


----------



## babydust818

Congrats girl!!!! Nice beautiful solid lines!!!!! So happy for you. Have a wondering h&h pregnancy!! Xoxoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> As promised here are my line pics  Two are from last night and one from this am!
> 
> YAY!!!! :happydance: They're not even faint ones, they are BIIIGGGG fat positives!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, this mornings was pretty solid and I'm headed for blood work this morning and again on Sunday morning  FX'd that everything goes as it is supose to!!! last time I had a lot of spotting even before my BFP that's how I knew something was off with my cycle. This time no spotting so I feel much better about it :happydance: Just trying not to freak out. I'll have my results this afternoon and I'll let you all know. For now, off to do some work- big meeting from 11-2... who does that by the way? When is one supose to eat lunch??Click to expand...

Congrats again! Those lines look very good! 

I feel you about the meetings from 11-2, the men I work with love to call meetings during this time of the day! Seriously who does that? I don't get paid enought to skip my lunch hour!


----------



## Twinkie210

Getting ready to leave... I am soooo excited! (Or sexcited hehehe)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinks you go ROCK IT OUT GIRLIE :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Liz such beautiful dark lines! Congrats sweetie :cloud9:

How are all my girls feeling this morning? I'm sooooo frekain happy its FRDIAY :thumbup: woke up with a sore throat and had another migrane last night mixed with Nausea!!!!! Really don't think this is my cycle but maybe I'll do a quick cheapie POAS Sunday morning at 12DPO just incase :winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

congrats hunni! so happy for you!!!

stacie big weekend!!! woohoooooo will be sooo funn!!!

lisettteeee how are you hunni

JESS WHERE HAVE U BEEN I AM IN WITHDRAWALS GO ON AIM lol :(

i cant wait til this week is over omg!!!! i want it to be 4pm already damnit, i am getting a springroll & wonton eggdrop soup for lunch so cant wait yummmmmmmyyyyyy

cant wait for my apt on monday!!!!!! i wonder what they are guna test for...he said"everything under the sun" pretty broad spectrum...LOL

xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Sexcited lolol woooohooooooo you go girl


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats Liz! Those are beautiful positives! Excited to hear how your appt goes :) I have my second blood test today but I won't get the results until Monday :/ 

Any fun plans for the weekend everyone?! DH is working all weekend so I'm prob just hanging out with my mom and sleeping :)


----------



## themarshas

Still nothing from the dr's but if they don't call in the next hour I'll call them. No big plans for the weekend. Today has been such a great day. Maybe Baby, Promotion at Work, and my DH got a raise and promotion--- 13.75% more next year. Plus an additional $1,500 added onto this years bonus (which is 9% of his salary). Insane! God I'm glad my hubby has such a good job now!


----------



## MrsMoo72

They say it comes in 3's!! You very lucky lady, enjoy every second xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Oooooooo yay Themarshas!! Those lines r lookin very good girly! I guess it is true then for opks??? Hmmm good to know for next time lolol

How is everybody?? Happy friday to all!!

Twinks hope ur gettin ya freak on now lolol

Dust no worries sweety u and i r up to bat practicly now lolol jesus i hope Mesina is right im sooo nervous..

Anything special going on this weekend?


----------



## themarshas

I guess OPKs worked for me... although I'm not sure I would have gotten a BFP as early as I got my positive OPK. Just rec'd a phone call and my HCG level was a 771. So very good! I find out Monday my sunday results and when my first apt will be 

FX'd for all of you!


----------



## babydust818

Liz i am sosososososoooo happy for you!! You give me so much hope and inspiration. You deserve it very much. Earlier i meant to write have a wonderFUL (not wondering) healthy and happy pregnancy. Stupid phone! Lol. Xoxo

Jessy i sure hope Mesina is right! That whore better be right or she's gonna wish she never did my reading ;) mwahaha. What will be, will be. Sure i can say that now but if i get a bfn it will be like hell freezing over LOL.

Well, idk if any of you remember but last month was my very first month i tracked my ewcm and ovulation with opk's! O'd CD19. Well right now i am CD12 and using my CBFM for the first time. The last two days I've had high readings on it. Well today my left boob hurts a little. I wonder if i may O early this month? I've been moody as well. Who knows! I'm just ready to catch it and be able to share my bFP news with all my ttcal girlies!! :) love you all muah xoxo


----------



## babydust818

--


----------



## jkb11

I'm back! work got in my way but I did all my catching up and let me say... CONGRATS LIZ!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU. 

ALSO LET ME JUST SAY TO ALL YOU LADIES I REALLY APPRECIATE Y'ALL! It's so nice to have this for an escape. The ability to be able to be serious or just laugh it up with you girls who are in my same situation is priceless. xoxoxox.

Well I am now 3-4 dpo. work helped things go a lil faster.... my sweet boy is sick so I'm busy with him too. I just love him to peices and hate seeing him sick. I will start my poas at 8 dpo might as well just do it at 7 dpo I'm not even going to tell myself I won't do it.lol. I have NO self control!!!!! oh well.I honestly tk it is more stress for me thinking what if it would show up positive now.......ugh our addictions


----------



## keepthefaithx

just saw breaking dawn LOVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE i love vampires lol sometimes i wish i was one...lol

im home now very bored so dying my hair again

whats everyone up toooo


----------



## lauren10

Liz!!! Congratulations!!!! Yay, this is awesome :) I knew it with all those pos opks.!!

How's everyone doing? Humping like rabbits?! Get it on!!

DD is a sick and cranky little thing too :( she has a head cold and likes keeping me up at night (it's 2am!) hopefully she recovers for our thanksgiving journey next week, poor girl. 

Hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

hope dd gets better lauren, hope you can get some sleep

hope your feeling well xox


----------



## jessy1101

Liz damnnn girl 771 is awsome! Im sure everything will b right on track yayyy. BTW dont even think bout leavins us lololo we luv u bunches and want u to stay on this thread for sure.

Im going to see Breaking dawn this morning and cant wait!! Love loveee

How is everybody s sat so far? U guys think Twinks is gettin some bow chica wow wow right now?? Hiihiii


----------



## lauren10

Jessy, I'm jealous! I can't wait to see it. 

Lisa how did your hair come out?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i did the extra blonde lastnight it looks pretty good im guna buy a toner tho today its a little brassy, and im doing my roots on the top half now cuz my GRAYS UGHHHHHHH lol'

i pretty much did the blonde mainly on bottom half of hair-

:) hows dd


----------



## keepthefaithx

breaking dawn made me cry..it was really good tho lol


----------



## jkb11

I'm having a movie day too! But I'm wathing nanny mcphee with son. decided to rent movies since he was sick.
I'm sure your hair looks great KTF! You have me wanting to change my color when I get mine done in a couple of weeks. hope everyones day is great. :flower:


----------



## MrsMoo72

We've been to a farm where you can stroke all the animals and there's a huge playground and now watching "home alone" coz it's the best xmas movie ever!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey all! Just thought I would check in. So far our little trip has been fun. We have went shopping at a couple outlet malls and went and saw a christmas light drive through display. Today we are going to go to Silver Dollar City. Of course we made out own fun too, LOL. 

Liz- great news about the blood test, those are awesome results!

Lauren- sorry to here that DD is sick, I hope she feels better

Lisa- Glad to here you liked the movie

Sorry I can't remember everyones posts, but I hope the rest of your weekend is great! Miss you all bunches!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG just got back and seriously wow!! My fav in the series so far but part 2 will be freakin amazing!!

Right now makin mac and cheese for dinner and then curling up with my sexy hubby and watching a movie. Hmmm still undecided what to watch tho. Insideous is on right now has anybody seen that one? Freaky as hell lolol


----------



## babydust818

Hey my baby girls!!!!! :)

Stacie - sooo glad you're having a great time!! I hope this is the relaxation you needed to get that bFP!!!!! Have fun anf enjoy yourself!

Lauren - i miss you girl. I'm so glad to see you're doing well. Love you.

Jessy - ughh when are we going to O so we can get our bfp's ?? I can't wait 2 weeksd from now LOL! Mesina better be right!!

Lisa - sooo jealous you saw bd pt 1. I wanna see that soooo bad!! Looked like the very best yet. I'm prob going to see it monday! Hope you're doing well. Are you anxious for your dr appt?

Mrsmoo (Lindsay, right?) - home alone is my all time favorite xmas movie!!! You rock!!!! LoL. How have you been love? Hope you're okay!!

Lisette - where oh where have you gone? Miss you!!!!!!

Liz - how are you doing? Does it still seem unreal?!? I'm so happy for ya!!


Today I'm CD13! Another high on the cbfm. I should be O'ing in the next 6 days! Soo happy.


----------



## jkb11

Lisette are you having any symptoms? Still planning on testing tomorrow? 
I'm having mild breast tenderness but this usually happens before i get AF too..... Hmm:coffee:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girlss!!!

hows everyone doing?


----------



## collie_crazy

:wave: :wave: Hello girls! I just wanted to pop by and say HEY! I'm sorry I have been AWOL recently - I'm just struggling with being back at work full time after 3 months off and 1 month part-time hours! Also morning sickness has kicked in and constant tiredness so BnB is getting less and less of my time :nope:

But want to let you all know I'm still rooting for your BFPs :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey collie glad to heear your okay!

dust i am soo anxious i cant wait. just want answers you know?


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies! DH is playing video games while I read the hunger games and I figured I'd take a break and see how everyone's weekend is going! Any of you read the hunger games?? I hear the movie is coming out soon so my friend let me borrow her book so I can go see it with her - I like to read the books first!

I'm jealous some of you have seen breaking dawn already!! DH won't go to movie theaters (although the only movie we've ever seen in a movie theater together was eclipse because he knew I really wanted to see it :) But I think I'll be able to find a girlfriend or two that are willing to go  

Rachael - I'm Lindsay :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

my hairrrr

like..my camera didnt pick it up right..its more blondish in real life...LOL

i did like underneath
 



Attached Files:







uyuy.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey confused how are you feeling sweeti?

breaking dawn was awsome omgggggg im seeing it w my sis tmaro shes dying to see it and has no1 to go w this weekend so double edward action for meeeeeeeeeeee

so hot lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

little better maybe. waaa. should have took it in the sunlight in the morning lol
 



Attached Files:







oioioi.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## confusedprego

keepthefaithx said:


> hey confused how are you feeling sweeti?
> 
> breaking dawn was awsome omgggggg im seeing it w my sis tmaro shes dying to see it and has no1 to go w this weekend so double edward action for meeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> so hot lol

I love your hair!! it looks awesome!! 

oooo two edward doses sounds nice!! they've been playing twilight on I think TBS a bunch lately and I can't help but watch it over and over :) 

I'm doing good, just nervous :dohh: Crazy thirsty, thats def my major symptom so far and of course, tired! I've had some minor cramping and minor nausea..think the nausea is just from being nervous though. 

How you feelin?????


----------



## keepthefaithx

thank youuuu

im okayy hanging in....i have my first apt w new doctor monday i CANT WAIT!

start testing to see if there is a problem if there is one hopefully we can fix it and i can FINALLY have my rainbow

:)


----------



## confusedprego

keepthefaithx said:


> thank youuuu
> 
> im okayy hanging in....i have my first apt w new doctor monday i CANT WAIT!
> 
> start testing to see if there is a problem if there is one hopefully we can fix it and i can FINALLY have my rainbow
> 
> :)

That's great!! You will, I know it! We all will! That's so awesome that you love your new doctor. I switched doctors when I got pregnant the first time and I LOVE them! My SIL made me switch and I'm so glad I did! 

I'll be thinking about you on Monday - let us know how it goes :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks hunni, have u been to dr yet???


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I went on Monday when I found out I was pregnant to make sure my progesterone levels were good and they are - they're at 37. My hcg was only 25 since I had a faint line on a FRER. I went back for more bloodwork yesterday and I'll find out if I'm doubling properly on Monday. I'm so anxious, I've never gotten good news being pregnant so it's hard to wait :/


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah i hear you, its very nerve wracking, im rooting for you hope everything goes great monday and you gotta let us know too :)

hopefully i will be pregnant with you soon


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks!! I'm sure they'll figure out what you need to do and you'll be shortly behind me :) You don't seem to have any problem getting pregnant and that's definitely something to be thankful for!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah i mean thats half the battle i guess.. but i feel i have a problem holding a baby..i honestly think i might need something to help me...if not, hopefully just ANOTHER fluke and nothings wrong but i just NEED to know!


----------



## confusedprego

Yea I hear ya, if I lose this one too I will definitely insist on getting every test possible! I would hate to find out something is wrong but would love to know that there may be something to fix it, ya know? I'm sure they'll get everything figured out for you and you'll be holding your baby before you know it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

well i wis u the best and thank u xo have a goodnite xooxooo


----------



## confusedprego

night :)


----------



## babydust818

I think Jessy needs to update her headline. We added a new BFP to it (liz). 

Lindsay - sorry! I knew i got the name wrong LOL. I cant remember everyones name. I wish you the absolute best with your pregnancy!!

Lisa - i hope your mind will finally be put at rest with all the testing monday. Answers are exactly what you need right now! Xoxo

Collie - love your avatar!! I'm happy to hear your getting morning sickness, etc. That's a good sign!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

I've missed you all! Trying to keep on from my blackberry since I've been on the sofa sniffling and coughing since yesterday :( Hope it's a good sign, gonna test tmmr but still think Mesina is right and there are a few more BFP's before mine....will keep ya posted for sure! 

JKB - how you feeling sweety? Thinking of testing soon?

BabyD - I missed ya too girlie! How you feeling these days? Work not to bad this weekend?

Lisa - your hair looks great sweety and I'm sooo happy you are going to see the new awesome Dr on Monday! You will be all set and ready to get your next BFP and hold on tight! Me and you girlie, first thing in the new year :hugs:

Jessy - What's up chica? Mac and cheese for me too tonight! Watched Limitless with Bradly Cooper...YYYUMMMYYYY :winkwink:

Collie - so nice to see you here! We miss ya lots :)

Twinks we want awesome updates Monday girl! For now we'll let ya slide and go enjoy!!!

To the newly PG girls how you guys feeling? I'm thinking of you guys and know it must be a whole crazy mix of emotions right now :hugs:

Sorry I can't remember but those with LO's sick sick me get well vibes your way!

I'll post an update for you guys tmmr after I test! FX for a nice surprise!


----------



## jkb11

Lisette- glad to hear from you! sorry your sick! I got everything crossed for you! Hope you get the shock of your life when you test in the morning:thumbup: I will probably test tuesday morning. Shame on me b/c I will only be about 8 dpo. Well rest well tonight and feel better tomorrow :flower: 


NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girlies :wave:
> 
> I've missed you all! Trying to keep on from my blackberry since I've been on the sofa sniffling and coughing since yesterday :( Hope it's a good sign, gonna test tmmr but still think Mesina is right and there are a few more BFP's before mine....will keep ya posted for sure!
> 
> JKB - how you feeling sweety? Thinking of testing soon?
> 
> BabyD - I missed ya too girlie! How you feeling these days? Work not to bad this weekend?
> 
> Lisa - your hair looks great sweety and I'm sooo happy you are going to see the new awesome Dr on Monday! You will be all set and ready to get your next BFP and hold on tight! Me and you girlie, first thing in the new year :hugs:
> 
> Jessy - What's up chica? Mac and cheese for me too tonight! Watched Limitless with Bradly Cooper...YYYUMMMYYYY :winkwink:
> 
> Collie - so nice to see you here! We miss ya lots :)
> 
> Twinks we want awesome updates Monday girl! For now we'll let ya slide and go enjoy!!!
> 
> To the newly PG girls how you guys feeling? I'm thinking of you guys and know it must be a whole crazy mix of emotions right now :hugs:
> 
> Sorry I can't remember but those with LO's sick sick me get well vibes your way!
> 
> I'll post an update for you guys tmmr after I test! FX for a nice surprise!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Morning girls (well it is here!

Rachael - It's Emma! I know what you mean about the names tho - i always check Lisette's list on pg200 to make sure!! But i'm good thanks!:hugs:

Hope everyone's well, can't wait for updates from those testing soon. Lauren - hope dd is doing better? My ds is not doing too bad, finished antibiotics so no excuses for him being grumpy now haha!

Hope all the preggers ladies are doing good - ms is a fab sign that hormones are raging!

afm - being getting lotsa bow chicka wow wow in but don't think i'm o'ing yet as no ewcm?! Hope this cycle isn't screwed up with mc, last one was only 2 days longer so assumed this one would be pretty much normal :wacko:


----------



## confusedprego

MrsMoo72 said:


> Morning girls (well it is here!
> 
> Rachael - It's Emma! I know what you mean about the names tho - i always check Lisette's list on pg200 to make sure!! But i'm good thanks!:hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone's well, can't wait for updates from those testing soon. Lauren - hope dd is doing better? My ds is not doing too bad, finished antibiotics so no excuses for him being grumpy now haha!
> 
> Hope all the preggers ladies are doing good - ms is a fab sign that hormones are raging!
> 
> afm - being getting lotsa bow chicka wow wow in but don't think i'm o'ing yet as no ewcm?! Hope this cycle isn't screwed up with mc, last one was only 2 days longer so assumed this one would be pretty much normal :wacko:

I actually never got EWCM with this last cycle and thought I would be out too because of it and I was wrong! I had a lot of watery CM but no EWCM, so don't let that discourage you! :) 

I haven't been able to sleep past 4 or 5AM for about 4-5 days now! I have no idea why. I feel so bad because I keep waking DH up and I always want to go downstairs and watch tv or something but he insists I watch TV in bed because he doesn't want me to be far from him, very cute, but I feel so bad!!


----------



## lauren10

Hello my friends! DD is definitely feeling better, she just woke up once for a diaper change last night. 

Confused I have a little pregnancy insomnia too...completely unexplained! WellI'm peeing off the hook which doesn't help. Lisa can't wait to hear how the dr goes tomorrow. 

I haven't caught up on all the posts, but hope everyone's doing well!


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> little better maybe. waaa. should have took it in the sunlight in the morning lol

Lisa you have some sexy lips girl!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lindsay and Lauren... I had terrible pregnancy insomnia last time. I literally didn't sleep but 4 hours a night for 3 weeks straight! I googled it and apparently it is quite common... I always thought you were supposed to sleep more when pegnant.

Well we are getting ready to leave this morning :( my fun weekend is almost over. I think I might just extend the fun with DH another night, though hehehe. Hey Sunday is still the weekend, so I think he owes me another BD night!

Still no +OPK, I am hoping I get it soon! I am so anxious to be in the 2WW again! I will try to post details when we are home later.


----------



## confusedprego

Twinkie210 said:


> Lindsay and Lauren... I had terrible pregnancy insomnia last time. I literally didn't sleep but 4 hours a night for 3 weeks straight! I googled it and apparently it is quite common... I always thought you were supposed to sleep more when pegnant.
> 
> Well we are getting ready to leave this morning :( my fun weekend is almost over. I think I might just extend the fun with DH another night, though hehehe. Hey Sunday is still the weekend, so I think he owes me another BD night!
> 
> Still no +OPK, I am hoping I get it soon! I am so anxious to be in the 2WW again! I will try to post details when we are home later.

I wasn't sure if it was a pregnancy symptom or not, it's def a weird one! 

Sorry your weekend is over :( It's always tough to leave getaways!! 

FXd your +OPK shows up soon!!


----------



## babydust818

Stacie - so glad you're having a great time! One more night definitely wouldn't hurt! ;)

Emma - again, sorry! I HATE when people misspell my name, let alone not even get it right LOL! Glad to hear you're doing good! :) any plans this week?

Jessy - you've gone mia. Where in the world is our pupo leader?!? Missss you! Have you gotten a +opk yet?!? I still have around 5 more days. Can't wait to be in the 2WW with you and stacie!

Lisette - make sure to get lots of rest *hugs*. This weekend has been a little rough at work. Today i think may be the death of me :( 

Lindsay - i hope the insomnia goes away. Its no fun at all. Throwing up and not being able to sleep makes for a rough time ahead but so well worth it!

CD14 on cbfm. Another high. No ovulation yet.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren10 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> little better maybe. waaa. should have took it in the sunlight in the morning lol
> 
> Lisa you have some sexy lips girl!!Click to expand...

lol really thank you!!! lol xoxoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea i hope jessy is okay come back to us lol


----------



## jkb11

I thought the same thing!!!!!!:kiss: 


keepthefaithx said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> little better maybe. waaa. should have took it in the sunlight in the morning lol
> 
> Lisa you have some sexy lips girl!!Click to expand...
> 
> lol really thank you!!! lol xoxoxoxClick to expand...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Think jessy's prob busy with a bit of bow chicka wow wow?


----------



## jkb11

Lisette did u test????:kiss:


----------



## jessy1101

Lolol im here im here. Yes i admit to gettin a bit freaky deaky with DH which always makes me uberly happy..same thing goes for my cooch too lolololol

Lisa definetly has some lip hotness going on huh?

Stacie u should go for another night u deserve it.

Rach still no pos opk but i figured it s going with my new cycle so id b only cd6 give or take..not too bad cuz it still works with Mesina!!

Lisette news???


----------



## jkb11

so this tww started out good but now is dragging by.... I am so impatient.lol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! 

No good news on my end :nope: BFN this morning. 

First time I've watched and waited with H....made me feel twice as bad like I just wanna be happy again you know! Ugggggg :cry: 

Anyways I'm a tough cookie right?! Trying to stay positive and waiting for Mesina's predictions to come true for my girls first :thumbup:

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## jkb11

:hugs::hugs::hugs:you are strong girlie! hang in there:hugs: remember the month is not out til AF shows. 


NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girlies!
> 
> No good news on my end :nope: BFN this morning.
> 
> First time I've watched and waited with H....made me feel twice as bad like I just wanna be happy again you know! Ugggggg :cry:
> 
> Anyways I'm a tough cookie right?! Trying to stay positive and waiting for Mesina's predictions to come true for my girls first :thumbup:
> 
> xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## lauren10

Lisette how many dpo are you? I think I lost track of a few posts so I'm not sure where you're at. And to recap...who is in the tww? And who is waiting on O? And who is having crazy passionate and sometimes downright kinky sexy time? 

I'm excited to see what this cycle brings for all of you!!! xxx 

I'm hoping I'll hear this week about an ultrasound date. I'm worried that my dr wasn't specific enough about what an "early" ultrasound is, and they'll put me off because they're crazy booked here. I might call and harass...I'm good at that. My doctor already pretty much called me a Crazy American. I might as well fill the role!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I think im still waiting to o, haven't had any ewcm or ov pains yet so assuming its gona b a bit late. Dont temp or chart so just making sure I get lotsa sexytime in to cover all bases!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks for the guys :hugs: never easy huh!

Lauren I'm 12DPO today, af should be coming by the end of the week for me so I'll try to keep my chin up and keep H happy while we wait for the witch :winkwink:

I'm also a master harasser :haha: It's an art form really! Go for it girl!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oooh I can definately be a harasser too! I was during my last pregnancy and I will be with my next, whenever it happens!

Still driving home... in the rain. (Ok I'm not driving... DH is, which is why I can post right now LOL)

I can't remember all the posts, so sorry to all I miss!

Emma & Rach, I hope we O soon! It will be awesome to have waiting buddies! Jessy of course you are in this group too! You have been MIA, come bavk to us! Hope your absence means you are having lots of kinky sex!

All my PG friends... I hope all is well and I hope we get U/S pics soon from everyone!


----------



## keepthefaithx

twinks so happy ur back woohooo!! hope you had a great time hunni xo


----------



## Twinkie210

I had lots of fun! Our room had a jacuzzi tub and a fireplace (which sex infront of the fireplace is not nearly as romantic as they show in the movies! LOL) We went shopping at outlet malls, drove through a Christmas light display, went to Silver Dollar City (which was all decorated for Christmas). I bought me a new jacket at the Gap outlet store, new shoes at the reebok store, and one of the craftsmen were making little gillwire rings as SDC and I got a Mother's ring with DS and my angels birthstones (It is just a cheap little ring with some beads, but still cute). I got a new Christmas ornament. It was so much fun, I think me and DH really needed this weekend.

Well, back to the baby making news... I did an OPK and while still not positive, the second line fairly dark, hopefully soon it will be positive! I might test again this evening.


----------



## jkb11

AWW! Sounds like fun! Its so nice to get away sometimes. Glad you had fun.


Twinkie210 said:


> I had lots of fun! Our room had a jacuzzi tub and a fireplace (which sex infront of the fireplace is not nearly as romantic as they show in the movies! LOL) We went shopping at outlet malls, drove through a Christmas light display, went to Silver Dollar City (which was all decorated for Christmas). I bought me a new jacket at the Gap outlet store, new shoes at the reebok store, and one of the craftsmen were making little gillwire rings as SDC and I got a Mother's ring with DS and my angels birthstones (It is just a cheap little ring with some beads, but still cute). I got a new Christmas ornament. It was so much fun, I think me and DH really needed this weekend.
> 
> Well, back to the baby making news... I did an OPK and while still not positive, the second line fairly dark, hopefully soon it will be positive! I might test again this evening.


----------



## keepthefaithx

:)


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie- sounds like a great weekend! Makes me want a weekend away, but that won't happen until NYE because the holidays are now upon us so every weekend is now booked up. Maybe it'll make the days go by faster! I know that I'm definitely looking forward to this 3 days week at work! I <3 vacation time! Plus, this one involves lots of food, excessive shopping, see my sister and the rest of the family, my DH's bday, and a pedicure after a day of shopping with the girls. What's not to like? 

Had my second blood test this morning, should get the results tomorrow am and they'll set up my first appointment- probably at 6 weeks. I am so excited for my very sore nipples haha. I know that sounds ridiculous but I woke up yesterday with sore nipples and I am so excited about it! I feel like you don't understand how lucky you are to have symptoms until you've had a loss... I actually appreciate having them. Like the light cramps that have started, although annoying I'm so excited about them. hahaha I didn't have these things last time around so they make me feel better.


Anyone have any plans for the holiday this week?


----------



## babydust818

Themarashas - i TOTALLY agree with you as far as preg symptoms! I too had a mc 5 wks and didn't get to experience the painful breasts. That's a very good sign! High hopes for you dear!! Xoxo

Lisette - so sorry about the bfn. I wish you could fast forward to next month :( but you aren't out for sure until AF arrives!! Keep a positive attitude my love. Everything is going to workout the way its suppose to!

Stacie, emma and jessy - 2WW girlies is just around the corner! BFPs are instore i hope!!! Would be a terrific xmas present!!!!

Lisa - good luck at your appt tmrw. I will be thinking of you!

As for me, i been doing the dirty as much as possible! Every other day, but sometimes 2 days in a row! I can't wait to see what my 2WW will bring!! I want my baby boy that Mesina predicted. This lady i work with was telling me her daughter needed all sorts of fertility medicine and stuff to get pregnant. She had a healthy baby girl. Well few yrs later she wasn't trying to have kids, she actually didn't tink she could without the fertility medicine so she always had unprotected sex. Well come to find out she was pregnant again with twins!! Its taught me that babies are really in Gods hands. There's nothing we can do to change our bfn's. Its what's meant to be will happen! It sucks waiting but it will be worth it one day. I'm so excited to see what this month brings.


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh Lisette u know u aint out till the evil witchyness shows up lol.

Im in both the waiting to O group AND having dirty nasty booty calls group too hiiihiii me likey lots!!

Hey did u guys know some women use actual egg whites in their cooches when the dont have ewcm???? Im not sure how i feel bout that...i mean wouldnt it cause some type of iritation? Or infection or something??? Huhh maybe it s just me that is weird...

Leese very excited to see how it goes for u tomorrow girly!! My iphone went threw an update and i lost all my apps including AIM it s why i havent been on damnit..

Rach i forget exactly the specifics on ur Mesina prediction it was between last cycle and this one right? Or in march i think too..

Stace i agree sex in front of fireplace just doesnt work awsome huh? Yet they make it seem sooooo easy in the stoopid movies..


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Hey Jessy :wave:

I know I aint out till but...booo for bfn's! I hate that shit!!!!! Hope I can live vicariously through you guys for the next month or so!

Thanks for the hope, you girls are awesome! Off to drown my sorrows in Sangria and relax now that I'm back from the in-laws! Oh God help me! LOL


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> Ahh Lisette u know u aint out till the evil witchyness shows up lol.
> 
> Im in both the waiting to O group AND having dirty nasty booty calls group too hiiihiii me likey lots!!
> 
> Hey did u guys know some women use actual egg whites in their cooches when the dont have ewcm???? Im not sure how i feel bout that...i mean wouldnt it cause some type of iritation? Or infection or something??? Huhh maybe it s just me that is weird...
> 
> Leese very excited to see how it goes for u tomorrow girly!! My iphone went threw an update and i lost all my apps including AIM it s why i havent been on damnit..
> 
> Rach i forget exactly the specifics on ur Mesina prediction it was between last cycle and this one right? Or in march i think too..
> 
> Stace i agree sex in front of fireplace just doesnt work awsome huh? Yet they make it seem sooooo easy in the stoopid movies..


I recently saw about the egg whites thing on here... all I have to say is: ick! Obviously, it's your body and you can do what you want but there is something very very weird about that.


----------



## babydust818

Jessy - i haven't heard anything about egg whites being stuck up your vajayjay. That is gross! I bet it feels super weird! If it does work i guess it wouldn't hurt. Mesina told me she saw a very nervous little boy. She sees time for conception now and August being a strong month for my son thus being born under that month. She said if he chooses not to come this time then to wait until March. She said it will be a 2012 baby. I just hope he decides to come sooner than later.

Speaking of this subject... Call me a lunatic or the crazy woman but i swear something from the dead is trying to talk to me lol. Every now and then i'll get really relaxed as I'm going to sleep and i can feel my bed vibrate. Andrew was still awake when it was happening. I asked him if he felt the bed vibrate and he said no. Idk wtf it is! It happens once in awhile but a lot the last week. Feels like a train going by. Then last night i swear it felt like a flashlight was shined in my eyes when i had my eyes closed. Then my txts to my friend gets all weird. Only happens with her. It will resend txts she already sent me when she's written something else. Today at work a room i had to clean got rented out before i cleaned it but somehow got cleaned? I really think I'm losing it!! My marbles have officially came out of the jar!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap Rach that is freaky!! It could b a contact of some type for sure..what do u think??


----------



## babydust818

I got no idea. Kinda flipped the f out. Oh well. Guess if it wants me it will talk some time lol. I been getting little crampies in my opposite ovary from last month. So I'm thinking its ovulation getting prepped up. My head kills right now. Can't wait to sleep in in the am.


----------



## lauren10

Babyd, you're so right...it's really not in our hands and we just have to trust it will happen when it's supposed to. That's a great attitude. And it WILL happen!! 

Jessy glad to hear you're sexing it up like a champ!!!!

Liz can't wait to hear about your test results!

I feel sick as a dog today and don't want to go to work, but I missed Friday because DD was sick. Ugh. Maybe I'll just try to go in and see. 

Happy Monday to my girls! I predict lots of ovulation, sex and bfp's this week!!!!


----------



## lauren10

That's freaky rach!! The light when i close my eyes thing happens to me too though...over the last couple weeks. I figured it was like a brain spasm or something, lol. Mediums will tell you to be open to signs!! Maybe someone is trying to give you a message. 

Jess I read about the egg whites too, and there is no way I'd try that!! Gross. Can't your vag get salmonella poisoning? Ew


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Morning PUPO girlies!

Well back to work :( DH wasn't up to DTD last night, which I guess is OK, since OPKs are still -, and no fertile CM. 

Rach- that is some freaky stuff going on!

Lauren- I hope you feel better!

Lisa- Good Luck at your appt!

Jessy- I have heard about the egg white thing too, and it grosses me out, but give me a few more months of BFNs and I might be willing to try it! 

AFM- Well I had a bit of a breakdown last night. I think it is just the timing of things. My anniversary, the holidays coming up, my birthday is coming up, and it is just so depressing not to have a BFP yet! I don't know how I am going to make it through Chirstmas if I don't have a BFP. I don't even think it is so much about my MC as it is about not getting pregnant again. The waiting is killing me! DH just doesn't understand either, I guess it is not something a man can understand. Well at least this is a 3 day work week, (probably more like 2 and a half, 'cause we usually leave early on Wednesday).

I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy why u dont go online anymore yo??!!!

thanks guys i cant wait 145 ill post afterwards how it went!

xoxo hows everyone today??


----------



## NewbieLisette

I know eh Lisa, its like she doesn't love us anymore :cry::cry::cry:
Jessy come back to us, we need you girl!!!!!! :hugs:
Hoe you feeling this morning Lisa? All set with your questions? I can't wait to hear your update later today :thumbup:


Twinks I totally know how you feel, same thing happenned to me Friday night and I couldn't even explain why exactly I was melting down, just the time of year plus no BFP yet i think! H just stared at me trying to understand where the hell that came from but all i could say was it hurts deep deep inside my heart some days!!!!

Rach keeping everything crossed for you girl! Very freaky with the stuff that's been happening to you! I would wonder if Mesina's reading has anything to do with it! Are you feeling a closer connection to your baby coming?

Lauren hope you feel better hun :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Morning girls! hope everyone is good this morning. 
Hope your feeling better lauren:flower:
Lisa hope your appointment goes great and you get some answers.
Well I am 7dpo today took a test for the heck of it and of course BFN:wacko: Crazy testing starts.lol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol jkb it's ok we're all crazy together love :winkwink: Keeping everything crossed for you! Any symptoms?


----------



## babydust818

Jkb - are you feeling any symptoms yet?! And don't freak with the bfn. You got to keep teeling yourself you could have implated very late. So a bfp could not show up for another week! Good luck girl!

Lisette - i keep telling myself its my baby boy. I'm not sure if I'm just too creeped out that I'm not accepting that it could be? I had a dream last night that i was talking about it on the internet and i got a private msg that said 'well you said you wanted to volunteer'. I have no idea wtf that means! LOL.

Stacie - super duper freaky deaky going on in this house besides sex LOL. Hope you can get some bd tonight! Whoop whoop

Lisa - good luck today! Let us know asap!

Lauren - I'm so happy you still try to talk to us! Never leave!! I'd miss you too much.

CD15 today. No pos opk yet.


----------



## jessy1101

I know i know i've totaly been MIA lately!! And Leese i dont have AIM anymore on my phone!! Is there anything else we can use? I'll try to get it back but the app store aint finding it grrrrrr...

Stace it is hard especialy with the holidays right around the corner and etc. It's not about the mc like u said just more frustrating of not getting a BFP. And i have no freakin clue why we arent gettin one either since we've all been trying freakin hard and nuttin. At least there have been some BFP's that definetly gives me hope!

I'm freaked out since if Mesina is right like i'm extremely hoping she is then this is it!! I'm going to start taking OPK's tonight to see where i'm at. I'm convinced tho that since i had such heavy period bleeding that started last tuesday my cycle will be going what that. What do u guys think? It was extremely heavy so wall sheding and etc etc lolol. That makes me CD7 today. The plan is to start gettin my jiggy on cd10 straight threw till at least cd16 or cd17 depending on ewcm opks etc etc. I'm puttin all my chances on my side to catch that biatch this month!! If i have a normal O on cd14 then that would be around nov 28 and i could get a BP by dec 10 which is 12dpo..hope hope hopeeeee.

It's freezing here!! Seriously my timmy's coffee froze on me after like 10 mins in the car..with the heater on full blast 'SOB' so sooo sad.


----------



## keepthefaithx

what else could we use then? lol

i guess its just bnb for us..:(


----------



## keepthefaithx

im so anxious for my apt ahhhh! i hope it goes well omggggggg im excited and nervous


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> what else could we use then? lol
> 
> i guess its just bnb for us..:(

Nahhhh i'll work it out no prob. Just gotta find the App. I can probably get it by going directly on the site and accessing it for iphone. Easy peasy!!

OMG i cant wait till ur appointment this pm!! U gotta keep us in da loop for sure!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah idk bout the egg white in vadge thing..kinda nasty....ewwy lol u gotta get some kind of bacteria from the egg in there like just sounds very unsanitary..lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> yeah idk bout the egg white in vadge thing..kinda nasty....ewwy lol u gotta get some kind of bacteria from the egg in there like just sounds very unsanitary..lol

That's exactly what i thought too!! It has to be extremely bad for u...especialy me since i'm prone to stoopid UTI's damnit. I always get them after my period so for the past 3 days i've been drinking cranberry juice since i felt one coming on. I need to be tip top shape cooch wise for the weekend..


----------



## jkb11

tkx ladies. Honestly my only symptom is mild breast tenderness still. But like i said i get that before af too. We will see.... For some reason i am not quite as anxious for the bfp this time.?.?. Not sure why maybe im just getting tired of trying.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> tkx ladies. Honestly my only symptom is mild breast tenderness still. But like i said i get that before af too. We will see.... For some reason i am not quite as anxious for the bfp this time.?.?. Not sure why maybe im just getting tired of trying.

Definetly think it's the being tired and drained for the whole shittyy process. It's just so damn long huh?


----------



## jkb11

YES! SURE IS. I HONESTLY AM JUST TIRED FROM IT. IT'S BEEN A YEAR AND 7 MONTHS OF WORRYING ABOUT IT EVERY SINGLE DAY. I THINK I AM GOING TO JUST ENJOY WHAT I DO HAVE FOR NOW AND TAKE A FEW MONTHS OFF OF TRYING SOOOOO HARD. IF IT HAPPENS THEN IT HAPPENS. I JUST WANT TO FEEL SEMI NORMAL AGAIN:thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> YES! SURE IS. I HONESTLY AM JUST TIRED FROM IT. IT'S BEEN A YEAR AND 7 MONTHS OF WORRYING ABOUT IT EVERY SINGLE DAY. I THINK I AM GOING TO JUST ENJOY WHAT I DO HAVE FOR NOW AND TAKE A FEW MONTHS OFF OF TRYING SOOOOO HARD. IF IT HAPPENS THEN IT HAPPENS. I JUST WANT TO FEEL SEMI NORMAL AGAIN:thumbup:

Yeah, I am tired of trying, but we did the whole not trying so hard for several months toward the beginning of last year and it didn't work out so well, so for me I have to just keep going. I think it is hard too, because it is up to me to track everything. I just wish for one moment that DH could be responsibile for some of it. I have to remember to take my temp every morning, I have to track when I start my period, how heavy the flow is, when I O, how long my LP is, when to start/stop taking what meds, when to freaking pee on an OPK, and when I can start peeing on hpts! I seriously want to delegate TTC to someone else! It feels like a full time job and I already have one of those!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> YES! SURE IS. I HONESTLY AM JUST TIRED FROM IT. IT'S BEEN A YEAR AND 7 MONTHS OF WORRYING ABOUT IT EVERY SINGLE DAY. I THINK I AM GOING TO JUST ENJOY WHAT I DO HAVE FOR NOW AND TAKE A FEW MONTHS OFF OF TRYING SOOOOO HARD. IF IT HAPPENS THEN IT HAPPENS. I JUST WANT TO FEEL SEMI NORMAL AGAIN:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, I am tired of trying, but we did the whole not trying so hard for several months toward the beginning of last year and it didn't work out so well, so for me I have to just keep going. I think it is hard too, because it is up to me to track everything. I just wish for one moment that DH could be responsibile for some of it. I have to remember to take my temp every morning, I have to track when I start my period, how heavy the flow is, when I O, how long my LP is, when to start/stop taking what meds, when to freaking pee on an OPK, and when I can start peeing on hpts! I seriously want to delegate TTC to someone else! It feels like a full time job and I already have one of those!Click to expand...

I hear ya Stace it's an extremely sucky process. But worth it in the end. When we actualy do get to the end lololol...some day...

Hey if Justin Bieber really did get that girl pregnant within 30 secondes think he'd sell me some of his man juicies?? LOLOL i kid i kid..i dont want a lil Bieber wanabe walking around..


----------



## jessy1101

BTW just took an opk and looks like i'm right on schedule to be at cd7 like i thought right??


----------



## themarshas

Jessy looks like you'll have your positive soon. Get BD'ing... although I don't think I need to worry about that considering previous post  

Just got my second blood work set back and my levels more than doubled in two days! So yay! Everything looks great. Scheduled my first ultrasound for 6w2d on December 5th.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Jessy looks like you'll have your positive soon. Get BD'ing... although I don't think I need to worry about that considering previous post
> 
> Just got my second blood work set back and my levels more than doubled in two days! So yay! Everything looks great. Scheduled my first ultrasound for 6w2d on December 5th.

Yup yup the goal is to bring on the bd starting at cd10 and not stopping till cd17 at least LOLOL. Poor lil hubby may have trouble walking after i'm done with him teeeheee....does that make me evil? Nahh didnt think so.

Told ya not to worry and everything would be fine girly!! And that's awsome that they doubled me thinks ur gonna b just fine cooking that lil bean.


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Jessy looks like you'll have your positive soon. Get BD'ing... although I don't think I need to worry about that considering previous post
> 
> Just got my second blood work set back and my levels more than doubled in two days! So yay! Everything looks great. Scheduled my first ultrasound for 6w2d on December 5th.
> 
> Yup yup the goal is to bring on the bd starting at cd10 and not stopping till cd17 at least LOLOL. Poor lil hubby may have trouble walking after i'm done with him teeeheee....does that make me evil? Nahh didnt think so.
> 
> Told ya not to worry and everything would be fine girly!! And that's awsome that they doubled me thinks ur gonna b just fine cooking that lil bean.Click to expand...

HAHAHA I don't think that makes you evil at all! Isn't this what guys dream of? and yea, I think everything will be good this time around!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Jessy looks like you'll have your positive soon. Get BD'ing... although I don't think I need to worry about that considering previous post
> 
> Just got my second blood work set back and my levels more than doubled in two days! So yay! Everything looks great. Scheduled my first ultrasound for 6w2d on December 5th.
> 
> Yup yup the goal is to bring on the bd starting at cd10 and not stopping till cd17 at least LOLOL. Poor lil hubby may have trouble walking after i'm done with him teeeheee....does that make me evil? Nahh didnt think so.
> 
> Told ya not to worry and everything would be fine girly!! And that's awsome that they doubled me thinks ur gonna b just fine cooking that lil bean.Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA I don't think that makes you evil at all! Isn't this what guys dream of? and yea, I think everything will be good this time around!Click to expand...

See that's the thing i've learnt they say they want that and want sex all the time and blalbalblalbla...but as soon as u start jumpin them constantly it's like oooo i'm tired....ooo i'm just not in the mood right now...oooo i'm still too full from dinner let's just wait a bit.....When my DH does that to mean i get all up in his face and say Dude i can totaly see ur vagina right now lololol.


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Jessy looks like you'll have your positive soon. Get BD'ing... although I don't think I need to worry about that considering previous post
> 
> Just got my second blood work set back and my levels more than doubled in two days! So yay! Everything looks great. Scheduled my first ultrasound for 6w2d on December 5th.

Awesome news! More than doubling in two days is a great sign! December 5th is not that far away!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL that's my girls making me laugh again :thumbup:

Jessy girl nice to see you are right on track!!!! YEAH!!!!!!! :happydance: Get those last drinks in quick baby!!!!!!

Themarshas - great news on your bloods sweety! You must be soo relieved :flower:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LOL that's my girls making me laugh again :thumbup:
> 
> Jessy girl nice to see you are right on track!!!! YEAH!!!!!!! :happydance: Get those last drinks in quick baby!!!!!!
> 
> Themarshas - great news on your bloods sweety! You must be soo relieved :flower:

Hey it's not my fault that my uber sexy husband sometimes acts like he has a vagina LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Jessy looks like you'll have your positive soon. Get BD'ing... although I don't think I need to worry about that considering previous post
> 
> Just got my second blood work set back and my levels more than doubled in two days! So yay! Everything looks great. Scheduled my first ultrasound for 6w2d on December 5th.
> 
> Yup yup the goal is to bring on the bd starting at cd10 and not stopping till cd17 at least LOLOL. Poor lil hubby may have trouble walking after i'm done with him teeeheee....does that make me evil? Nahh didnt think so.
> 
> Told ya not to worry and everything would be fine girly!! And that's awsome that they doubled me thinks ur gonna b just fine cooking that lil bean.Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA I don't think that makes you evil at all! Isn't this what guys dream of? and yea, I think everything will be good this time around!Click to expand...
> 
> See that's the thing i've learnt they say they want that and want sex all the time and blalbalblalbla...but as soon as u start jumpin them constantly it's like oooo i'm tired....ooo i'm just not in the mood right now...oooo i'm still too full from dinner let's just wait a bit.....When my DH does that to mean i get all up in his face and say Dude i can totaly see ur vagina right now lololol.Click to expand...

I always thought that ALL guys wanted sex all the time, but not my hubby. He tells me he can't DTD every night! Seriously? Like physically can't get it up? How does that happen to a 31 year old man! I think I need to slip him some little blue pills or something!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Jessy looks like you'll have your positive soon. Get BD'ing... although I don't think I need to worry about that considering previous post
> 
> Just got my second blood work set back and my levels more than doubled in two days! So yay! Everything looks great. Scheduled my first ultrasound for 6w2d on December 5th.
> 
> Yup yup the goal is to bring on the bd starting at cd10 and not stopping till cd17 at least LOLOL. Poor lil hubby may have trouble walking after i'm done with him teeeheee....does that make me evil? Nahh didnt think so.
> 
> Told ya not to worry and everything would be fine girly!! And that's awsome that they doubled me thinks ur gonna b just fine cooking that lil bean.Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA I don't think that makes you evil at all! Isn't this what guys dream of? and yea, I think everything will be good this time around!Click to expand...
> 
> See that's the thing i've learnt they say they want that and want sex all the time and blalbalblalbla...but as soon as u start jumpin them constantly it's like oooo i'm tired....ooo i'm just not in the mood right now...oooo i'm still too full from dinner let's just wait a bit.....When my DH does that to mean i get all up in his face and say Dude i can totaly see ur vagina right now lololol.Click to expand...
> 
> I always thought that ALL guys wanted sex all the time, but not my hubby. He tells me he can't DTD every night! Seriously? Like physically can't get it up? How does that happen to a 31 year old man! I think I need to slip him some little blue pills or something!Click to expand...

Ditto and mine is freakin 26 years old. I thought the whole men want sex all day every day thinggy is a myth after being together a few years. Who the hell knows why i mean we're still as actractive as back then u know!!!??%%!/$/$%/$?$


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Ditto and mine is freakin 26 years old. I thought the whole men want sex all day every day thinggy is a myth after being together a few years. Who the hell knows why i mean we're still as actractive as back then u know!!!??%%!/$/$%/$?$
> 
> We used to do it like rabbits, seriously 2 or 3 times a night, but now that we are an old married couple (LOL... ok that is a stretch), if it wasn't for TTC, we would do it like 2 or 3 times a month! I think that the pill killed my sex drive, but what is his excuse? I don't think that once a night is a lot to ask of a man...Click to expand...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Ditto and mine is freakin 26 years old. I thought the whole men want sex all day every day thinggy is a myth after being together a few years. Who the hell knows why i mean we're still as actractive as back then u know!!!??%%!/$/$%/$?$
> 
> We used to do it like rabbits, seriously 2 or 3 times a night, but now that we are an old married couple (LOL... ok that is a stretch), if it wasn't for TTC, we would do it like 2 or 3 times a month! I think that the pill killed my sex drive, but what is his excuse? I don't think that once a night is a lot to ask of a man...Click to expand...
> 
> OMG we were the same!! I actualy had to get a special cream for my hoohahh cuz it ended being shaffed sooooooo baddly. Now i'm extremely lucky if i can squeeze it 3 times a week. Which i can but damnit i have to use some pretty kinky shitt to get what i want 'sigh'.
> 
> What happend to the good old days were just a booby squeeze would give him a hard on???Click to expand...


----------



## MrsMoo72

I am soooo with you guys right now!! Ive had to pull out all my best moves this week and im not even sure if ive o'd yet, hope I haven't wasted them haha!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I am soooo with you guys right now!! Ive had to pull out all my best moves this week and im not even sure if ive o'd yet, hope I haven't wasted them haha!!

Crap i'm preparing myself that actualy starting on the moves. See on the weekend it was my DH taht was seducing me....but since i absolutly need his man juice no questions asked and i want to have it for at least 7 or 8 days straight im going to have to be a full on porn star me thinks...


----------



## babydust818

Omggg i thought my OH was the only man that didn't like to dtd often! When we firdt got together we did it sometimes 3xs a day! Now I'm lucky if its 3xs a week! Now that he's under pressure with baby making he cocks an attitude with me when i wanna do it. Then he throws in my face 'you don't even wanna make love you just want it to have a baby' which is a huge turn off. He pisses me off! I hate men LOL


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Omggg i thought my OH was the only man that didn't like to dtd often! When we firdt got together we did it sometimes 3xs a day! Now I'm lucky if its 3xs a week! Now that he's under pressure with baby making he cocks an attitude with me when i wanna do it. Then he throws in my face 'you don't even wanna make love you just want it to have a baby' which is a huge turn off. He pisses me off! I hate men LOL

See if i tell my DH kk i'm in my O time he gets pissy cuz he's like ahhh u just wanna cuz it's O time. If i dont tell him it's O time he gets pissy cuz then he's like ooooo but i thought u wanted a baby with me?? I'm like grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

Now tho since he absolutly wants to do everything possible to get preg he's agreed to having sex everyday day for a full week...boo freakin hoo to him LOL. Isnt it just sooo sad how absolutly ohh so hard it is on them?? Poor little babies only having to worry bout gettin it up and jizzing in us...for shame...for shame..


----------



## babydust818

I so agree! I didn't know it was such hard work to get it up? When they first get with us its like 'i can't take my hands off of you'. Now that its been 8 yrs its like blah. I still have a good time i just get so aggravated! I feel like I'm ugly or something lol. I just imagine someone prettier walking by and he's probably hard. Makes me SICK bcz i have to try hard!!

Speaking of sex, do you have a better chance of conceiving if you have an orgasm while dtd? Sometimes dtd so often i just kind of lose interest LOL and i don't have an orgasm. I just let him finish. Is that good or bad?


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I so agree! I didn't know it was such hard work to get it up? When they first get with us its like 'i can't take my hands off of you'. Now that its been 8 yrs its like blah. I still have a good time i just get so aggravated! I feel like I'm ugly or something lol. I just imagine someone prettier walking by and he's probably hard. Makes me SICK bcz i have to try hard!!
> 
> Speaking of sex, do you have a better chance of conceiving if you have an orgasm while dtd? Sometimes dtd so often i just kind of lose interest LOL and i don't have an orgasm. I just let him finish. Is that good or bad?

Hmmmm i dunno if it's better conceiving wise if u have an orgasm but it is better for your all around enjoyment!! See that's why i always make sure to get an O at the begining just in case. Good for me and good for him!


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok so i went to the dr

first off i LOVE him he was great, made me feel so good and actually promised me i will have a baby-

so anyways he did a full work up, like blood testing for everything and i am being sent for a seperate bloodtest for thrombophelia (blood clotting disorder that deplets my vital nutrients for baby)i get results in 3 weeks, so we will see-for some reason from what i told him, he thinks this is it...plus this pregnancy i was even taking extra folic acid (the one i just lost) 15 freaking vials of blood jeez..

and he said maybe a progesterone problem, doesnt know im going to get worked up thoroughly for everything-

so i gotta go back in 3 weeks for results of test, then we will go from there i guess-

he called in a prenatale for me and an extra folic acid, b vitamins etc.

so i mean i really like him and he seems to really honestly care-

he said we will get to the bottom of it and i WILL have a baby-

he said he highly doubts in a fluke....i asked.-
 
o yea and leo(dh) is going for a sperm analysis-

ahh wish me luck girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

hows everyone today


----------



## keepthefaithx

i want a freaking margarita, i need a good buzz going on today SUCKED ASS AT WORKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## babydust818

Good to hear Lisa!! Woohoo. I think this dr is gonna get you on the track you need to get your rainbow!!! So excited for what's in store for you. I could go for a extra hard jager bomb lol. About 60 of em! Oim prob gonna get into some vodka tonight. So over it.


----------



## jessy1101

Leese that is sooo freakin awsome girly!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm soo happy your doctor totaly rocks and will get to the bottom of it!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Yay Lisa honey sounds AMAZING! I have such a good feeling for u now I can only imagine how u feel! Definate drinking to celebrate girly!

As for difficult H's I know what u mean! Mine used to act all cool like yea whatever for a few days no biggie & then when we started ttc & there was preasure omg end of the world right! So we made a deal (actually the month I was pg before I even knew it) and we said ok EOD nomatter time of month ect ect! Now he holds me to it & I try not to let him down so at O time I don't worry! But yea ED aint happenning unless we're on vaca, then its a diffrent story :)


----------



## Twinkie210

First off, glad to hear all DH's are like mine! LOL

Lisa, I am glad to hear that your Dr. is doing all the tests, that is awesome girlie! How much extra folic acid and B vits are going to take? Not that I need any more pills to keep track of, just wondering!

I definately need a drink, but I don't think that is gonna happen tonight, too much to do! I took another OPK, and it is exactly the same as the two I took yesterday. My CM is really strange right now, at times it has what could be EWCM, but then at times it is really creamy, so not thinking it is fertile yet. I did have some weird twinges in the ovary region, but who knows, it could have been gas for all I know (I doubt it, but it could have been). So maybe the twins are still gearing up to O??? I HATE the waiting!

Well DH promised that he would be good and start the every other day BD schedule so FX'd we have some good freakin' timing!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls i love yas!!!!!!!!!

Im so hopefully i know it will work out, just sucks that we have to go thru this...its so hard

:)


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh, and I did another OPK and it looks exactly the same as yesterday's! GRRRRR


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im guna stop at liquor store and pick up something, maybe champagne, me and leo can toast to a fresh new start :)


----------



## babydust818

i like that idea


----------



## jkb11

hey girls thanks for the laughs:haha:
KTF - so glad you went to this appt. and love the dr.
Lisette- have you had any changes ( AF OR BFP)?
My hubby is like y'alls lol. poor guys they just can't keep up:blush:


----------



## confusedprego

Lisa - glad to hear your appointment went so well! can't wait to hear what they find! 

Got my second set of bloods back after 4 days and they went from 25 to 200, so we're doing good!! yay :)

First scan scheduled for December 12th (I'll be 7weeks 4days). It's soooo far away but they said they'll do more bloodwork for me to get me there. I had to put if off a bit (they offered it at 6 and a half weeks but my SIL is my U/S tech and she only works Mondays and I really want her to scan me, so I have to wait :/

Hope everyone else is doing great!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

CP that's awesome news hunny! Soo happy you girls are getting the right attention and care! YAY for that! How you feeling?

JKB no AF yet...any day now :( Constant heartburn throwing me off cuz I only ever started that when I got PG last time....oh well gotta stay positive, gonna be my turn soon enough! How you feeling? When r u testing again?

Lisa darling hope you are having a beautiful toast with H tonight to a great day and a fresh start for sure!

Twinks fingers crossed girlie!

Rach - I say go enjoy the volka you won't have it much longer :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

It's gonna be a long, long journey
It's gonna be an uphill climb
It's gonna be a tough fight
It's gonna be some lonely nights
But I'm ready to carry on.

I'm so glad the worst is over ('cause it almost took me down)
I can start living now
I feel like I can do anything, yeah
And finally I'm not afraid to breathe.

Anything you say to me, 
And everything you do, 
You can't deny the truth, 
'Cause I'm the living proof! 
So many don't survive, 
They just don't make it through
But look at me
I'm the living proof! Oh, yes I am.

Thinking 'bout life's been painful. Yes it was.
Took a lot to learn how to smile, 
So now I am gonna talk to my people about the storm -- about the storm.

Oh, so glad the worst is over ('cause it almost took me down)
I can start flying now
My best days are right in front of me
And I'm almost there
'Cause now I'm free! 

Anything you say to me
And everything you do
You can't deny the truth
'Cause I'm the living proof.
So many don't survive.
They just don't make it through.
But look at me
I'm the living proof! 

I know where I'm going
'Cause I know where I've been
I'm gonna feel strong, that's showin'
I'm gonna be strong, keep growin'
That's the way that I will.

Anything you say to me
And everything you do
You can't deny the truth
'Cause I'm the living proof.
So many don't survive, 
They just don't make it through
But look at me - yeah yeah
I'm the living proof! 

Nothing about my life has been easy, no.
But nothin's gonna keep me down, no - down.
'Cause I know a lot more today
Than I knew yesterday, now
So, I'm ready to carry on, 
Oh, Lordy. Mmmmmm. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry this song was just on the episode of private practice I just watched and they really spoke to me! I know the song was featured in "The Help" too, but I haven't seen the movie yet.


----------



## jessy1101

OMG the most hilarious thing a while ago. Me and DH were lying on the couch with my head in his lap. He started massaging my head and etc for like 10 mins i was all wow that feels amazing etc etc. I turn around and realize he was freakin massaging my head with his damn weiner. Naturaly when i turned around so farthe goddamn thing smacked me in the face.

He thought it was hilarious i was sooooo insulted lololol.

I bet stuff like that happens to u guys too right? .......RIGHT??????????

How in the hell can i get my cooch all up in his space before he would realise it? If i did that while he was sleeping wouldnt it freak the crap outta him waking up to that?? Hmmm...well how would u feel if u woke up to ur hubby s wenis in ur face?


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Stace it is really pretty. And here i am talkin bout naughtybody parts and ur talkin bout meaning full things..

Confused those levels rock good for u hunny!!


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> what else could we use then? lol
> 
> i guess its just bnb for us..:(
> 
> Nahhhh i'll work it out no prob. Just gotta find the App. I can probably get it by going directly on the site and accessing it for iphone. Easy peasy!!
> 
> OMG i cant wait till ur appointment this pm!! U gotta keep us in da loop for sure!Click to expand...

try the ebuddy app on the iphone. It combines all your Im accounts in one easy package! My husband and I used it when he was in Afghanistan :)


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Wow Stace it is really pretty. And here i am talkin bout naughtybody parts and ur talkin bout meaning full things..
> 
> Confused those levels rock good for u hunny!!

Hahaha I like your story better! I can honestly say that has never happened to me, but DH was kind of a prude before he met me, so I dont' think he would ever think of doing that on his own!


----------



## lauren10

hihihihihi

I just caught up on the last 5 pages. Lisa, AWESOME news about the doctor visit! Sounds like you're in great hands. 

Liz...so happy your HCG is right on...woo hoo!!

Everyone else...my DH is the same. Doesn't want to do it every night. At first I thought something was wrong with him...like maybe he was gay or having an affair, or addicted to porn...because he only wanted to do it 2-3 times a week, but my friend assured me that was normal. I'm so sensitive to it now because my ex-boyfriend only wanted to have sex like once every few MONTHS!!!!! HOW f'd up is that? Probably because he was a major pot-head...but I don't know, it was nothing for him to go 3 months without wanting it, and of course that became a huge fight all the time. I'm hot dammit! I'm not settling for sex on a quarterly basis!! lol. 

Only one work day after today...and we're Boston bound!!! Can't wait. i hope the snow tomorrow doesn't F up the flight for me on Thursday!! 

Hope you girls have a fabulous day...I'm seeing Breaking Dawn tonight!!! wooo hoo!!! 

xxx 

ps. who is friends on facebook? add me if you want! :) lauren10 at gmail


----------



## confusedprego

NewbieLisette said:


> CP that's awesome news hunny! Soo happy you girls are getting the right attention and care! YAY for that! How you feeling?
> 
> JKB no AF yet...any day now :( Constant heartburn throwing me off cuz I only ever started that when I got PG last time....oh well gotta stay positive, gonna be my turn soon enough! How you feeling? When r u testing again?
> 
> Lisa darling hope you are having a beautiful toast with H tonight to a great day and a fresh start for sure!
> 
> Twinks fingers crossed girlie!
> 
> Rach - I say go enjoy the volka you won't have it much longer :hugs:

I'm doing good...def more symptoms than last time..the insomnia is kinda killing me though. I also have another corpus luteum cyst..or atleast I assume I do bc i had one last time and I have the exact same pain. Nausea has set in but I'll take it! 

All you ladies have an extra drink for me :) 

Hows everyone else doin? Lots of opks goin on?


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> hihihihihi
> 
> I just caught up on the last 5 pages. Lisa, AWESOME news about the doctor visit! Sounds like you're in great hands.
> 
> Liz...so happy your HCG is right on...woo hoo!!
> 
> Everyone else...my DH is the same. Doesn't want to do it every night. At first I thought something was wrong with him...like maybe he was gay or having an affair, or addicted to porn...because he only wanted to do it 2-3 times a week, but my friend assured me that was normal. I'm so sensitive to it now because my ex-boyfriend only wanted to have sex like once every few MONTHS!!!!! HOW f'd up is that? Probably because he was a major pot-head...but I don't know, it was nothing for him to go 3 months without wanting it, and of course that became a huge fight all the time. I'm hot dammit! I'm not settling for sex on a quarterly basis!! lol.
> 
> Only one work day after today...and we're Boston bound!!! Can't wait. i hope the snow tomorrow doesn't F up the flight for me on Thursday!!
> 
> Hope you girls have a fabulous day...I'm seeing Breaking Dawn tonight!!! wooo hoo!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> ps. who is friends on facebook? add me if you want! :) lauren10 at gmail

I sent you a friend request!


----------



## confusedprego

Oh and Jess my DH ALWAYS does stuff like that to me! He thinks its so clever lol


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> hihihihihi
> 
> I just caught up on the last 5 pages. Lisa, AWESOME news about the doctor visit! Sounds like you're in great hands.
> 
> Liz...so happy your HCG is right on...woo hoo!!
> 
> Everyone else...my DH is the same. Doesn't want to do it every night. At first I thought something was wrong with him...like maybe he was gay or having an affair, or addicted to porn...because he only wanted to do it 2-3 times a week, but my friend assured me that was normal. I'm so sensitive to it now because my ex-boyfriend only wanted to have sex like once every few MONTHS!!!!! HOW f'd up is that? Probably because he was a major pot-head...but I don't know, it was nothing for him to go 3 months without wanting it, and of course that became a huge fight all the time. I'm hot dammit! I'm not settling for sex on a quarterly basis!! lol.
> 
> Only one work day after today...and we're Boston bound!!! Can't wait. i hope the snow tomorrow doesn't F up the flight for me on Thursday!!
> 
> Hope you girls have a fabulous day...I'm seeing Breaking Dawn tonight!!! wooo hoo!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> ps. who is friends on facebook? add me if you want! :) lauren10 at gmail
> 
> I sent you a friend request!Click to expand...

I can see that you did but my stupid phone won't let me accept it...and I can't get onto it at work...rar! I'll accept as soon as it lets me :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

apprently if i have thrombophilia, i need to take blood thinners and give myself a shot in my belly everyday-

im praying this isnt it. but hey he promised me a baby, thats good enough for me right now!


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> apprently if i have thrombophilia, i need to take blood thinners and give myself a shot in my belly everyday-
> 
> im praying this isnt it. but hey he promised me a baby, thats good enough for me right now!

yayaya you're going to get your baby!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hope lauren

on the way here the chick in front of me- her lisensce plate said

FNLYAMOM.

(finally a mom)

i started crying in the car, i was like wow is that a sign, bc i was driving thinking of everything)

AHHH


----------



## jessy1101

Fuckkk im in my car right now can u get frost bite on ur boobies???????


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> Fuckkk im in my car right now can u get frost bite on ur boobies???????

It is seriously freezing today! This bites. Although my DH is soooo excited. The colder it is the closer we are to snowmobile season (which opens Dec 15th). If there's no snow that's almost $400 a month plus a boatload of preseason expenses that go down the drain. So, although I don't like wishing for snow I have no option.


----------



## lauren10

Very cold indeed. 

I'm still POAS by the way. yup. I even dreamed about it last night. In my dream I went to a party, and brought a test to take at the party. And there was a HOT guy named Rob that I wanted, and I kept wondering if I was married or not (couldn't remember), because I really wanted to hook up with him.


----------



## jkb11

omg you made me cry thinking about that!


keepthefaithx said:


> I hope lauren
> 
> on the way here the chick in front of me- her lisensce plate said
> 
> FNLYAMOM.
> 
> (finally a mom)
> 
> i started crying in the car, i was like wow is that a sign, bc i was driving thinking of everything)
> 
> AHHH


----------



## NewbieLisette

jkb11 said:


> omg you made me cry thinking about that!
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> I hope lauren
> 
> on the way here the chick in front of me- her lisensce plate said
> 
> FNLYAMOM.
> 
> (finally a mom)
> 
> i started crying in the car, i was like wow is that a sign, bc i was driving thinking of everything)
> 
> AHHHClick to expand...


Me too :cry:

Plus Twinkie that was the episode I watched on Friday night with that dam song that had me meltdown!!!!! Gotta go download it now! :hugs:

How's everyone feeling this morning? It's nasty cold here too :growlmad:


----------



## jkb11

heart burn....wooo hooo lisette maybe af will stay away! Fx'd for you. You know my crazy self. I went ahead and poas this am just b/c i had one. it was bfn i am 8dpo. Like i said though for some reason i am doing ok with it this time. Don't get me wrong i still want a baby bad! I just seem to have become more patient. Do you plan on testing any more???


NewbieLisette said:


> CP that's awesome news hunny! Soo happy you girls are getting the right attention and care! YAY for that! How you feeling?
> 
> JKB no AF yet...any day now :( Constant heartburn throwing me off cuz I only ever started that when I got PG last time....oh well gotta stay positive, gonna be my turn soon enough! How you feeling? When r u testing again?
> 
> Lisa darling hope you are having a beautiful toast with H tonight to a great day and a fresh start for sure!
> 
> Twinks fingers crossed girlie!
> 
> Rach - I say go enjoy the volka you won't have it much longer :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> apprently if i have thrombophilia, i need to take blood thinners and give myself a shot in my belly everyday-
> 
> im praying this isnt it. but hey he promised me a baby, thats good enough for me right now!

Hey I think my old boss had this! It can cause blood clots to the placenta correct? She found out she had this when she delivered her daughter prematurely (she was OK though, luckily she made it to 33/34 weeks I think). She had to give herself shots everyday during her second pregnancy, but she delivered a healthy baby boy! She had lots of bruises and knots on her belly from the shots, but the medicine definately helped!

While I hope you don't have this, at least it is treatable!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh see it's ski season here Mont Tremblant opens this weekend so that's lots of fun!! Plus on tuesday it's going to be our 1 year wedding anniversary already. I'm trying to find an awsome restaurant that we havent been too but is fun and sexy 'sigh'. Complicated huh?

Too all the sad girlies today it is hard and it hurts like a biatch but we're all going to get threw it and get our damn BFPs. Our vadges are ohh so wonderfull (see i'm being uberly nice to miss cooch. Hopefully this will help that biatch get a clue and give me what i want!!! Ooops...shitt guess i wasnt supose to say that huh? Mehhh what can u do)

Lauren hot guy Rob was uberly hot?? Description?? Details!!! Ur still poas??? 

How is everybody doing today? I'm assuming i'm not the only one in the freezing said lady parts huh? I've started looking at all things xmas that i want!! So far Sephora has taken a major hit lololol i love Sephora. It's crazy $$$$ but damnit they have such amazing things!!!

Clothing wise where do u guys shop? What do u wear? My look is funny cuz at work i'm a total working girl as in pencil skirts blouses leggings heels etc etc. Store wise it' pretty much Dynamite, Smart Set, Limité etc.

At home? I'm a total skater girl lololol. So i wear Bench, Roxy, DC, Billabong etc. Total skinny jeans and skater shoes hiihiii. For that i go to West 49, Boat House, S3, Focus etc.


----------



## confusedprego

lauren10 said:


> hihihihihi
> 
> I just caught up on the last 5 pages. Lisa, AWESOME news about the doctor visit! Sounds like you're in great hands.
> 
> Liz...so happy your HCG is right on...woo hoo!!
> 
> Everyone else...my DH is the same. Doesn't want to do it every night. At first I thought something was wrong with him...like maybe he was gay or having an affair, or addicted to porn...because he only wanted to do it 2-3 times a week, but my friend assured me that was normal. I'm so sensitive to it now because my ex-boyfriend only wanted to have sex like once every few MONTHS!!!!! HOW f'd up is that? Probably because he was a major pot-head...but I don't know, it was nothing for him to go 3 months without wanting it, and of course that became a huge fight all the time. I'm hot dammit! I'm not settling for sex on a quarterly basis!! lol.
> 
> Only one work day after today...and we're Boston bound!!! Can't wait. i hope the snow tomorrow doesn't F up the flight for me on Thursday!!
> 
> Hope you girls have a fabulous day...I'm seeing Breaking Dawn tonight!!! wooo hoo!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> ps. who is friends on facebook? add me if you want! :) lauren10 at gmail

I added you :)


----------



## lauren10

yay for the new FB friends!! keep it coming!

Jessy it's ok, your vag can't read, so just don't say those things out loud.


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren i just added u too! Well i'm pretty sure it's you..


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> yay for the new FB friends!! keep it coming!
> 
> Jessy it's ok, your vag can't read, so just don't say those things out loud.

See that's the bad part while typing i was saying it outloud LOL :dohh:


----------



## babydust818

Hey babygirls!!!

Lauren - I'm gonna add ya on fb here in a minute! :) i also will be like you and poas whenever i find out I'm pregnant. Its normal for us ttcal girlies.

Lindsay - congrats on the morning nausea! That's a beautiful sign, huh? Yay!!!

Jessy - my nipples are a bitch in the cold! They get so hard i think they're gonna fall off. So then i start rubbing them. I sure hope no one sees me doing this! They prob think I'm an idiot and a whore. 

Stacie - beautiful song. I'm gonna listen to it on youtube.

Lisa - i am a firm believer in the little things meaning something. Such as that license plate! Keep your head up. Rainbow is on its way!!

Themarashas + jkb - hope you two are doing lovely! 

Lisette - fx'd for you darling. I hope its a surprise BFP!!!!!

Ohh i saw breaking dawn yesterday. What a good movie and a shitty ending. Shitty ending because now i got to wait a flippin year to see how it continues!!!! Dangit!! I wish my fiance was as sweet as jacob. Fuck. He would've given up on me by now.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Hey babygirls!!!
> 
> Lauren - I'm gonna add ya on fb here in a minute! :) i also will be like you and poas whenever i find out I'm pregnant. Its normal for us ttcal girlies.
> 
> Lindsay - congrats on the morning nausea! That's a beautiful sign, huh? Yay!!!
> 
> Jessy - my nipples are a bitch in the cold! They get so hard i think they're gonna fall off. So then i start rubbing them. I sure hope no one sees me doing this! They prob think I'm a ****** and a whore.
> 
> Stacie - beautiful song. I'm gonna listen to it on youtube.
> 
> Lisa - i am a firm believer in the little things meaning something. Such as that license plate! Keep your head up. Rainbow is on its way!!
> 
> Themarashas + jkb - hope you two are doing lovely!
> 
> Lisette - fx'd for you darling. I hope its a surprise BFP!!!!!
> 
> Ohh i saw breaking dawn yesterday. What a good movie and a shitty ending. Shitty ending because now i got to wait a flippin year to see how it continues!!!! Dangit!! I wish my fiance was as sweet as jacob. Fuck. He would've given up on me by now.

OMG i know right??? Why in the hell are they making us wait soooo long??? To make big bucks they should make it come out next summer instead of stoopid november!!


----------



## babydust818

OMG!!!!! Just used a stick on my cbfm and i got a peak! Which means I'm in ovulation mode! I'll be o'ing within 12-48hrs!!! Now its time to get sexed up. I'm so excited!! CD16 today!! Although i started spotting 2days before. So I'm possibly CD18. I'm soooo excited!!! Can't wait to get to the baby making!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> OMG!!!!! Just used a stick on my cbfm and i got a peak! Which means I'm in ovulation mode! I'll be o'ing within 12-48hrs!!! Now its time to get sexed up. I'm so excited!! CD16 today!! Although i started spotting 2days before. So I'm possibly CD18. I'm soooo excited!!! Can't wait to get to the baby making!!!

Wooo Hooo for the baby making!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> omg!!!!! Just used a stick on my cbfm and i got a peak! Which means i'm in ovulation mode! I'll be o'ing within 12-48hrs!!! Now its time to get sexed up. I'm so excited!! Cd16 today!! Although i started spotting 2days before. So i'm possibly cd18. I'm soooo excited!!! Can't wait to get to the baby making!!!

bowchica wow wow!!!


----------



## babydust818

I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I'm so excited!!!!

In more ways then one? LOLOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey gorgeous girlies!

Rach- yay go get your bow chicka wow wow on :happydance:

It's also freeeezing here - not 'snow' freezing but pretty cold! Just walked the dog and come home for a hot choccy now!!

DS is feeling better but suddenly started being a terror during the night so we are all pretty knackered. I'm on CD15 but no idea if i've O'd yet?! :wacko: Trying to keep up the regular bd'ing just in case i havent!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hey gorgeous girlies!
> 
> Rach- yay go get your bow chicka wow wow on :happydance:
> 
> It's also freeeezing here - not 'snow' freezing but pretty cold! Just walked the dog and come home for a hot choccy now!!
> 
> DS is feeling better but suddenly started being a terror during the night so we are all pretty knackered. I'm on CD15 but no idea if i've O'd yet?! :wacko: Trying to keep up the regular bd'ing just in case i havent!!

OMG at first when i looked at ur lil smiley i thought it said HORNY instead of HOMEY lolololololol I was like huhhh hey i want that one too!!


----------



## jkb11

:happydance::happydance::happydance:yay!!! time to get down to business! goodluck!!!!


babydust818 said:


> OMG!!!!! Just used a stick on my cbfm and i got a peak! Which means I'm in ovulation mode! I'll be o'ing within 12-48hrs!!! Now its time to get sexed up. I'm so excited!! CD16 today!! Although i started spotting 2days before. So I'm possibly CD18. I'm soooo excited!!! Can't wait to get to the baby making!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

lauren10 said:


> hihihihihi
> 
> I just caught up on the last 5 pages. Lisa, AWESOME news about the doctor visit! Sounds like you're in great hands.
> 
> Liz...so happy your HCG is right on...woo hoo!!
> 
> Everyone else...my DH is the same. Doesn't want to do it every night. At first I thought something was wrong with him...like maybe he was gay or having an affair, or addicted to porn...because he only wanted to do it 2-3 times a week, but my friend assured me that was normal. I'm so sensitive to it now because my ex-boyfriend only wanted to have sex like once every few MONTHS!!!!! HOW f'd up is that? Probably because he was a major pot-head...but I don't know, it was nothing for him to go 3 months without wanting it, and of course that became a huge fight all the time. I'm hot dammit! I'm not settling for sex on a quarterly basis!! lol.
> 
> Only one work day after today...and we're Boston bound!!! Can't wait. i hope the snow tomorrow doesn't F up the flight for me on Thursday!!
> 
> Hope you girls have a fabulous day...I'm seeing Breaking Dawn tonight!!! wooo hoo!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> ps. who is friends on facebook? add me if you want! :) lauren10 at gmail

k, i'm not getting this whole fb thingy :dohh: What do i type in to find you then?


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I'm so excited!!!!

U usualy have a normal 28 day cycle right? So CD16 is in the normal!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> hihihihihi
> 
> I just caught up on the last 5 pages. Lisa, AWESOME news about the doctor visit! Sounds like you're in great hands.
> 
> Liz...so happy your HCG is right on...woo hoo!!
> 
> Everyone else...my DH is the same. Doesn't want to do it every night. At first I thought something was wrong with him...like maybe he was gay or having an affair, or addicted to porn...because he only wanted to do it 2-3 times a week, but my friend assured me that was normal. I'm so sensitive to it now because my ex-boyfriend only wanted to have sex like once every few MONTHS!!!!! HOW f'd up is that? Probably because he was a major pot-head...but I don't know, it was nothing for him to go 3 months without wanting it, and of course that became a huge fight all the time. I'm hot dammit! I'm not settling for sex on a quarterly basis!! lol.
> 
> Only one work day after today...and we're Boston bound!!! Can't wait. i hope the snow tomorrow doesn't F up the flight for me on Thursday!!
> 
> Hope you girls have a fabulous day...I'm seeing Breaking Dawn tonight!!! wooo hoo!!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> ps. who is friends on facebook? add me if you want! :) lauren10 at gmail
> 
> k, i'm not getting this whole fb thingy :dohh: What do i type in to find you then?Click to expand...

Just search [email protected] in ur everyone search


----------



## babydust818

jessy1101 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> U usualy have a normal 28 day cycle right? So CD16 is in the normal!!Click to expand...

My cycles are 32 days usually. Last month i O'd on day 19.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Errmmm...think that's you Lauren?!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Errmmm...think that's you Lauren?!

Her profile pick is of her and her daugher...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh yeh, prob right one then, very pretty picture!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oh yeh, prob right one then, very pretty picture!

Ya you'll notice she also has the pic she uses on BNB in her pictures too.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Glad things are looking up Lisa and you're getting some answers. :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Hey gorgeous girlies!
> 
> Rach- yay go get your bow chicka wow wow on :happydance:
> 
> It's also freeeezing here - not 'snow' freezing but pretty cold! Just walked the dog and come home for a hot choccy now!!
> 
> DS is feeling better but suddenly started being a terror during the night so we are all pretty knackered. I'm on CD15 but no idea if i've O'd yet?! :wacko: Trying to keep up the regular bd'ing just in case i havent!!
> 
> OMG at first when i looked at ur lil smiley i thought it said HORNY instead of HOMEY lolololololol I was like huhhh hey i want that one too!!Click to expand...

It does say horny! not sure why there's an 'e' in it tho!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Hey gorgeous girlies!
> 
> Rach- yay go get your bow chicka wow wow on :happydance:
> 
> It's also freeeezing here - not 'snow' freezing but pretty cold! Just walked the dog and come home for a hot choccy now!!
> 
> DS is feeling better but suddenly started being a terror during the night so we are all pretty knackered. I'm on CD15 but no idea if i've O'd yet?! :wacko: Trying to keep up the regular bd'ing just in case i havent!!
> 
> OMG at first when i looked at ur lil smiley i thought it said HORNY instead of HOMEY lolololololol I was like huhhh hey i want that one too!!Click to expand...
> 
> It does say horny! not sure why there's an 'e' in it tho!Click to expand...

LOLOLOL i swear if u look at it it looks like HOMEY


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Hey gorgeous girlies!
> 
> Rach- yay go get your bow chicka wow wow on :happydance:
> 
> It's also freeeezing here - not 'snow' freezing but pretty cold! Just walked the dog and come home for a hot choccy now!!
> 
> DS is feeling better but suddenly started being a terror during the night so we are all pretty knackered. I'm on CD15 but no idea if i've O'd yet?! :wacko: Trying to keep up the regular bd'ing just in case i havent!!
> 
> OMG at first when i looked at ur lil smiley i thought it said HORNY instead of HOMEY lolololololol I was like huhhh hey i want that one too!!Click to expand...
> 
> It does say horny! not sure why there's an 'e' in it tho!Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOLOL i swear if u look at it it looks like HOMEYClick to expand...

hahahah is it some kind of old english spelling??? Is it supposed to be a devil? I like that smiley though!


----------



## Twinkie210

I just got a text from one of the women in my support group that says she has one extra pregnancy test and asked if I wanted it. I feel kind of strange getting hand-me-down pregnancy tests. Maybe a little baby dust rubbed off on it???


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I just got a text from one of the women in my support group that says she has one extra pregnancy test and asked if I wanted it. I feel kind of strange getting hand-me-down pregnancy tests. Maybe a little baby dust rubbed off on it???

Hm.....i actualy felt strange for u..but i guess it's not necessarily bad bad right?


----------



## jessy1101

Yessssssssss now i'm HORNY too!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, OK I am officially hornEy to.

Well I just checked my CM and I think it might be EWCM!!! It's hard to tell because me and DH BD'd last night, but if it is then it is right on track for O CD17 just like last month! Woo Hoo!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL, OK I am officially hornEy to.
> 
> Well I just checked my CM and I think it might be EWCM!!! It's hard to tell because me and DH BD'd last night, but if it is then it is right on track for O CD17 just like last month! Woo Hoo!

Yayyyy!!! Gotta love the hornyess going around LOL. I admit it would be funner to be feelin EWCM up there then u know...man jizz...


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm with ya girlies - i struggle to tell the difference so just keeping bd'ing haha!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I'm with ya girlies - i struggle to tell the difference so just keeping bd'ing haha!!

That happens to me all the time too!! I'm like hmmm..i did get some major freakage on last night so is this that or eggy whites...hmmm..

I admit it's a very complex situation..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea im sure ill have lovely scars all over me...wonderful, well see i dont even know if i have this...im praying i dont- but if i do, i heard of many women who were fine, just need to take blood thinners and the shots it sucks but you can have a baby-

?!!where is everyone in there cycles.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Yea im sure ill have lovely scars all over me...wonderful, well see i dont even know if i have this...im praying i dont- but if i do, i heard of many women who were fine, just need to take blood thinners and the shots it sucks but you can have a baby-
> 
> ?!!where is everyone in there cycles.

Nahhh it wont b that! Dont worry sweety.

We're almost all in our horny phases hence the new feeling icons.


----------



## MrsMoo72

It will be worth it to have a beautiful baby in your arms!
I'm cd 16 i think but no idea about ov so keeping freaky and hoping for the best!!


----------



## themarshas

I never understood the CM thing... with the amount that you have to BD during this process how would you tell the difference? I heard something about one floats and the other doesn't but that is just one experiment I'm too lazy to try... On a similar note, pregnancy makes me have a ton of discharge. It's kind of ridiculous! Just another symptom I didn't have last time around I guess. 

KTF- I just hope it's something easy, and treatable and you can get your stick bean! 

I've decided that this is such a worthless week... only 12 more hours of work until a nice long weekend! And I'm very impatient about it haha. I just want to be on my couch. The only good thing is that weekends feel like they go by faster and that puts me closer to our U/S date and christmas! BTW my sister found out yesterday she's having a boy! Which is precisely what everyone guessed she was having.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Yea im sure ill have lovely scars all over me...wonderful, well see i dont even know if i have this...im praying i dont- but if i do, i heard of many women who were fine, just need to take blood thinners and the shots it sucks but you can have a baby-
> 
> ?!!where is everyone in there cycles.

Ah I wouldn't worry about scars anyway! I have so many stretch marks on my stomach, it looks like a wrinkley old lady tummy, very sexy for sure! But if I didn't have my old lady pooch, I wouldn't have DS, so good trade off!


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> I never understood the CM thing... with the amount that you have to BD during this process how would you tell the difference? I heard something about one floats and the other doesn't but that is just one experiment I'm too lazy to try... On a similar note, pregnancy makes me have a ton of discharge. It's kind of ridiculous! Just another symptom I didn't have last time around I guess.
> 
> KTF- I just hope it's something easy, and treatable and you can get your stick bean!
> 
> I've decided that this is such a worthless week... only 12 more hours of work until a nice long weekend! And I'm very impatient about it haha. I just want to be on my couch. The only good thing is that weekends feel like they go by faster and that puts me closer to our U/S date and christmas! BTW my sister found out yesterday she's having a boy! Which is precisely what everyone guessed she was having.

Awww congrats on the nephew! That will be nice to have cousins so close together!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with ya girlies - i struggle to tell the difference so just keeping bd'ing haha!!
> 
> That happens to me all the time too!! I'm like hmmm..i did get some major freakage on last night so is this that or eggy whites...hmmm..
> 
> I admit it's a very complex situation..Click to expand...

I wish there was an obvious way to tell! If only his man juices were blue or smelled like cherries or something, then it would make this whole process easier! LOL


----------



## babydust818

CD16 and got a positive on cbfm! So I'm ovulating!!!!! Getting ready to do the humpty hump. CYA! ;)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with ya girlies - i struggle to tell the difference so just keeping bd'ing haha!!
> 
> That happens to me all the time too!! I'm like hmmm..i did get some major freakage on last night so is this that or eggy whites...hmmm..
> 
> I admit it's a very complex situation..Click to expand...
> 
> I wish there was an obvious way to tell! If only his man juices were blue or smelled like cherries or something, then it would make this whole process easier! LOLClick to expand...

If only it tasted like cherries, mmm......


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with ya girlies - i struggle to tell the difference so just keeping bd'ing haha!!
> 
> That happens to me all the time too!! I'm like hmmm..i did get some major freakage on last night so is this that or eggy whites...hmmm..
> 
> I admit it's a very complex situation..Click to expand...
> 
> I wish there was an obvious way to tell! If only his man juices were blue or smelled like cherries or something, then it would make this whole process easier! LOLClick to expand...

LMAO Twinks I love it!!! 

AFM Syoopid FF took away my O date again today!!!!! Like really? Come on?!!! I know AF is coming but don't take away my O date!!!! Aarrgggg :growlmad:

On a happier you guys always make me smile!!!! Wuv you lots :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

babydust818 said:


> CD16 and got a positive on cbfm! So I'm ovulating!!!!! Getting ready to do the humpty hump. CYA! ;)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with ya girlies - i struggle to tell the difference so just keeping bd'ing haha!!
> 
> That happens to me all the time too!! I'm like hmmm..i did get some major freakage on last night so is this that or eggy whites...hmmm..
> 
> I admit it's a very complex situation..Click to expand...
> 
> I wish there was an obvious way to tell! If only his man juices were blue or smelled like cherries or something, then it would make this whole process easier! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> If only it tasted like cherries, mmm......Click to expand...

:rofl: OK smell and tastes like cherries... smelling would be better than licking it to find out! But I agree DH would be a happy man if his jizz tasted like cherries!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hahaaha! Hubby's watching Scrubs and Elliot just called her vadge a 'vajingle'!!!! I'm gonna use that word now - sounds more xmassy!! :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hahaaha! Hubby's watching Scrubs and Elliot just called her vadge a 'vajingle'!!!! I'm gonna use that word now - sounds more xmassy!! :haha:

:haha: I like it! I agree really adds some Christmas spirit to TTC!


----------



## jessy1101

mrsmoo72 said:


> hahaaha! Hubby's watching scrubs and elliot just called her vadge a 'vajingle'!!!! I'm gonna use that word now - sounds more xmassy!! :haha:

love love!!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> CD16 and got a positive on cbfm! So I'm ovulating!!!!! Getting ready to do the humpty hump. CYA! ;)

Freakin awsome!!! I guess you and I will be close during the whole waiting period!!

But ur gonna find out if u have a BFP a few days before me! Here's to hoping we get it together


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooooh Stacie - i've realised i will be testing on your birthday yay!! Let's hope we are both celebrating!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Ooooh Stacie - i've realised i will be testing on your birthday yay!! Let's hope we are both celebrating!!

Oh, I could potentially be 10dpo on my B-day (If I O on Thursday, which is the same CD I O'd last month). If so I might join you! Although I want to swear off early testing LOL... but I would make a birthday exception.

I'll send you some extra stickly Birthday dust!:dust:


----------



## MrsMoo72

BTW - i'm lovin looking at you guy's fb pix! Jess your doggies are gorge!!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> BTW - i'm lovin looking at you guy's fb pix! Jess your doggies are gorge!!!

Heeeheeee ahh yes Bella is the blue one and Sam is the beagle...she is the MOST EVILLLL ONE!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I love Beagle's. We ended up with a mutt!! He is beaut tho xx


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I love Beagle's. We ended up with a mutt!! He is beaut tho xx

Beagles are great but sooo much energy it's crazy! Honestly Sam is just like me and Bella is just like Marc (my DH).


----------



## Twinkie210

woo hoo! 45 minutes until quittin' time!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> woo hoo! 45 minutes until quittin' time!

Yup yup! And then i get to go home and ravege my dear sweet poor unsuspecting DH..tis a season to be jolly!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Quittin time??!! I'm bout ready for bed girl haha! Yes it's only 9pm here but i'm doing a 7am-8pm shift tomorrow and if ds keeps me up all night again i will be :xmas15: (oo look xmas smilies!!)


----------



## MrsMoo72

(and DH has man-flu so no freaky deaky for me tonight...)


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Quittin time??!! I'm bout ready for bed girl haha! Yes it's only 9pm here but i'm doing a 7am-8pm shift tomorrow and if ds keeps me up all night again i will be :xmas15: (oo look xmas smilies!!)

Well it's only 4:12 pm here sooooo yup!

BTW man flu is a biatch :growlmad:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Quittin time??!! I'm bout ready for bed girl haha! Yes it's only 9pm here but i'm doing a 7am-8pm shift tomorrow and if ds keeps me up all night again i will be :xmas15: (oo look xmas smilies!!)

I love the X-mas smilies! I am in bed my 9 most nights! But I work 6-3:45 so I get up at 5 through the week! 7-8 is a long shift! 

20 more minutes!


----------



## themarshas

Soooo ready for quitting time: 37 minutes and counting. Lame. I'm sooooo hungry.... per usual. Taco salads for dinner yummm


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I am going home to do my OPK, then heading out shopping, then back home for a little bit, then to my support group meeting! Full night ahead for me! I hope I can find time to eat dinner!


----------



## babydust818

I always find time to eat. If i don't i get super grouchy! I had pizza and breadsticks for dinner! Yummm. Andrew used his candy cane on my ho ho ho! Hopefully we make a miracle. Soooo i got a ques. I got a little bit of vodka left. Since i am O'n should i not drink it tonight? I don't wanna risk anything.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, I just took my OPK and - again :growlmad:, but it definately seems like my CM is fertile (more on the wet side than EWCM). So hopefully I can convince DH that he wants to BD again tonight... I just hope I didn't miss my surge! I might do another test before bed. Well time to get all my shopping done! I probably won't be on here until the morning, so have a good night ladies!


----------



## keepthefaithx

work sucks, like we just press the rewind button everyday !!

i wish i had the job i really want....:(


----------



## babydust818

Same here. Well I'm not gonna touch the vodka. I don't wanna screw this up! 

Oh Dear Mesina, i hope you're real. I am living by your words and am hoping/expecting to get pregnant this cycle!! Jessy, ima be so doomed and upset if i don't and i know you will too!

Earlier i had metalic taste in my mouth. Just like blood or something but nothing was bleeding. Now i got cramps and gas. Oh the joys of womenhood.


----------



## confusedprego

Rachael - yay for a peak on the CBFM! that thing sounds like so much fun! I would love it!! 

Stacie - sorry about the negative, hopefully it'll smile for you soon!! 

Atleast everyone will be on thanksgiving break soon, right? yay! I'm taking tomorrow off so my break has officially started!

We had a minor scare today, but everything is OK! I went in for an early scan because I was having significant pain in my right ovary area and they wanted to make sure it wasn't ectopic. Turns out I had a corpus luteum cyst rupture. They said that it should heal on it's on in a couple of days, yay :) I also got to see a tiny little gestational sac and move my first "real" scan up to December 5th. 

Hope everyone had a good day!! lots of babymaking time!!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow confused thats good that u saw the sac and that ur scan will b even earlier!!

Rach dear sweet baby jesus i will b extremely dissapointed for sure!! I mean she was sooo specific that i would conceive in november..i hope this works..

Stace hmmm with tons of cm im sure ur O is just around the corner!

Looks like im starting my bd early lolol I was just ummm...can i use the word concured? Is that too barberic caveman ish? No? Awsome!! Concured in da shower hiihii major bowchica goodies for meeeeee


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay - omggg. I'm so glad everything is okay!!! That's scary. Thank God you were able to bump up the appt a week!! Keep us updated.

Jessy - if she isn't right I'm gonna commit suicide. LOL not really! Ugh i'll be miserable. I'll prob have to take a break. I want my little man!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi all, just got back from breaking dawn....sigh...Edward is so hot!! I'll try to dream about him tonight, screw Rob! (guy from my dream last night)

Sleep tight everyone!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! I missed you guys today, couldn't keep up as much I would have liked :nope:

Feeling a little down...AF feels like any day now and my temp has dropped 2 days in a row so much that FF decided to take away my CH and say I didn't O!!!!! Arrgggg...just want my BFP and to be happy and joyful again! Here is the link to the sappy song Stacie and I were talking about earlier so you guys and cry with us :hugs: 

Lisa hunny sorry to hear about your works being so crummy! Not cool! What kind of work do you do sweetie?

Rach positive thoughts girlie, this is it! BELIEVE :flower:

Jessy you sound like you are definatley on the right track, that's my girl :thumbup:

Lindsay soo happy everything is ok sweetie and awesome news on bumping up that date! :happydance:

Lauren how you feeling hun? DD better and letting you get some sleep?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPpvdWOZZio


----------



## babydust818

I GOT A QUESTION!!

Do you get ewcm before, during or after ovulation? My cbfm says I'm o'n but when i put my fingers up me there is no ewcm. What do ya think?


----------



## confusedprego

babydust818 said:


> I GOT A QUESTION!!
> 
> Do you get ewcm before, during or after ovulation? My cbfm says I'm o'n but when i put my fingers up me there is no ewcm. What do ya think?

I used to get EWCM a couple days before I O'd actually. The day I O I usually am down to watery CM. Although, this past cycle I never noticed EWCM although DH and I were DTD quite a bit so I might have just missed it somehow.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am kind of the same way as Lindsay, I usually get EWCM 2-3 days before O and then I get really watery right before O.


----------



## themarshas

Lindsay- we have our first scans on the same day! Yay!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, one of my friends texted me a picture of a fertility statue, that she swears has been responsible for producing 5 or 6 babies (including two of hers). I was trying to find a way to post it on here, but I can't get the picture to save from her text :( Is it bad that i am resorting to fertility statues? LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, one of my friends texted me a picture of a fertility statue, that she swears has been responsible for producing 5 or 6 babies (including two of hers). I was trying to find a way to post it on here, but I can't get the picture to save from her text :( Is it bad that i am resorting to fertility statues? LOL

LOL why would it be bad?? We're relying on a psychic who might not even be right soooo...


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap there is sooooooooo much snow here right now!! Why cant we get snow days like kids do? I would of stayed home and built a snow man!!


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> Holy crap there is sooooooooo much snow here right now!! Why cant we get snow days like kids do? I would of stayed home and built a snow man!!

I know seriously! I took one step outside and was like "this is perfect snowman snow!". I want to be home... instead I'm counting the hours until freedom... 7 1/2 in case you were wondering...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Holy crap there is sooooooooo much snow here right now!! Why cant we get snow days like kids do? I would of stayed home and built a snow man!!

I am soooo jealous! I love the snow (of course I only love it from the comfort of my warm house). We usually get a dusting by the first week in December...


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, for any of you that want to see the fertility statue...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, for any of you that want to see the fertility statue...
> View attachment 300571

Ummmm....i'm feeling a tinny bit more traumatised then fertile hunny bun....


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, for any of you that want to see the fertility statue...
> View attachment 300571

Not gonna lie... it's pretty scary looking...


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, for any of you that want to see the fertility statue...
> View attachment 300571
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie... it's pretty scary looking...Click to expand...

Crap i think i even felt ma vajinggle shiver in fear...dayummm


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, well I don't actually have the statue, just a picture of it (I couldn't imagine keeping that thing in my house!) but hey whatever works! We'll see if I get a BFP in a couple weeks.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, for any of you that want to see the fertility statue...
> View attachment 300571
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie... it's pretty scary looking...Click to expand...
> 
> Crap i think i even felt ma vajinggle shiver in fear...dayummmClick to expand...

:rofl: Maybe he will scare your biatch vajingle into giving you want you want!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, for any of you that want to see the fertility statue...
> View attachment 300571
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie... it's pretty scary looking...Click to expand...
> 
> Crap i think i even felt ma vajinggle shiver in fear...dayummmClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Maybe he will scare your biatch vajingle into giving you want you want!Click to expand...

Shhhhhh we're trying to be nice to that lovely part of my atonomy remember?? SHE WILL HEAR UUUUU


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, for any of you that want to see the fertility statue...
> View attachment 300571
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie... it's pretty scary looking...Click to expand...
> 
> Crap i think i even felt ma vajinggle shiver in fear...dayummmClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Maybe he will scare your biatch vajingle into giving you want you want!Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Thanks for the entertainment this morning!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, for any of you that want to see the fertility statue...
> View attachment 300571
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie... it's pretty scary looking...Click to expand...
> 
> Crap i think i even felt ma vajinggle shiver in fear...dayummmClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Maybe he will scare your biatch vajingle into giving you want you want!Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhh we're trying to be nice to that lovely part of my atonomy remember?? SHE WILL HEAR UUUUUClick to expand...

OK, sorry I apologize to Jessy's vajingle for calling her a biatch and for posting the pic of the scary fertility man. LOL


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, for any of you that want to see the fertility statue...
> View attachment 300571
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie... it's pretty scary looking...Click to expand...
> 
> Crap i think i even felt ma vajinggle shiver in fear...dayummmClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Maybe he will scare your biatch vajingle into giving you want you want!Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA Thanks for the entertainment this morning!Click to expand...

Mehhh it's pretty much the every day thinggy huh?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK, for any of you that want to see the fertility statue...
> View attachment 300571
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie... it's pretty scary looking...Click to expand...
> 
> Crap i think i even felt ma vajinggle shiver in fear...dayummmClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl: Maybe he will scare your biatch vajingle into giving you want you want!Click to expand...
> 
> Shhhhhh we're trying to be nice to that lovely part of my atonomy remember?? SHE WILL HEAR UUUUUClick to expand...
> 
> OK, sorry I apologize to Jessy's vajingle for calling her a biatch and for posting the pic of the scary fertility man. LOLClick to expand...

Good ur supose to also tell it that it looks very pretty and fertile today.


----------



## jkb11

ohh I know how the scary statue man works. It makes us scream in fear then:spermy::spermy::spermy:come to the rescue:haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> ohh I know how the scary statue man works. It makes us scream in fear then:spermy::spermy::spermy:come to the rescue:haha:

OK, then... Come on :spermy: come rescue us!


----------



## babydust818

Well the other day i saw ewcm but i thought it was OH spermies. I still think it is. Right now i don't have the ewcm but it is kind of watery. I got my 2nd peak today on the monitor! I sure hope this is my 'fetility statue'! Hey, if the statue works, use it! There's no harm in it whatsoever. It will just add to your list of 'things to do to try and get pregnant'.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Well the other day i saw ewcm but i thought it was OH spermies. I still think it is. Right now i don't have the ewcm but it is kind of watery. I got my 2nd peak today on the monitor! I sure hope this is my 'fetility statue'! Hey, if the statue works, use it! There's no harm in it whatsoever. It will just add to your list of 'things to do to try and get pregnant'.

So basicly with getting fertility peaks that means your prob Oing now give or take right?


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Well the other day i saw ewcm but i thought it was OH spermies. I still think it is. Right now i don't have the ewcm but it is kind of watery. I got my 2nd peak today on the monitor! I sure hope this is my 'fetility statue'! Hey, if the statue works, use it! There's no harm in it whatsoever. It will just add to your list of 'things to do to try and get pregnant'.

Oh, I really want a monitor now! It sounds so much better than the +/- results of OPKs!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Rach do u still have your reading? I'm trying to find it on here and i have no clue which page it's on...jesus there are sooo many freakin pages it's sick LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

jessy1101 said:


> Hey Rach do u still have your reading? I'm trying to find it on here and i have no clue which page it's on...jesus there are sooo many freakin pages it's sick LOLOL

It's all good i just found it lol. Basicly ur supose to conceive between then and december and if not then march.

But she kept specifying an august birth so that would be now!


----------



## confusedprego

themarshas said:


> Lindsay- we have our first scans on the same day! Yay!

yay!! so exciting!! :) I can't wait!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i had a dream lastnight my sister told me she was pregnant with twins and my other best friend accidentally got pregnant ..

like honestly i woke up crying, wheres my babyyyyyyyyyy :(

blood test friday, 3 weeks for damn results..waiting should be my middle name


..


anyways, how is everyone today


----------



## babydust818

When you're peaking on the monitor it means you're ovulating! You get 2 peak days in a row. The 2nd day, which for me is today mean i am ovulating today!! We DTD the last 3 nights so i hope i get my baby!! Stacie - the monitor is awesome. I recommend it for everyone. It takes all the guessing out of opk's. It tells you so you don't have to guess. I love it. Best investment ever. Everyone who has had it gets pregnant within the first 3 months. 

Jessy - yes mesina made it seem like this month. I guess its my sons decision but i keep talking to him and telling him how much i love him and how much i want him! I even cried. I hope he comes. I really do.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> i had a dream lastnight my sister told me she was pregnant with twins and my other best friend accidentally got pregnant ..
> 
> like honestly i woke up crying, wheres my babyyyyyyyyyy :(
> 
> blood test friday, 3 weeks for damn results..waiting should be my middle name
> 
> 
> ..
> 
> 
> anyways, how is everyone today

The whole TTC process is nothing but waiting! It is so frustrating!

I am doing good, EWCM today! Woo Hoo! We are going to be getting busy tonight! Scary fertility man, don't let me down!:haha: I am anxious to see if my OPK is positive or not.


----------



## jessy1101

It's just tiring isn't it? We have to plan and calculate and hope to god then wait another 2 freakin weeks and arghhhh...

I'm hoping that this is finaly it!! It really doesnt help that it was Mesina's prediction either 'sigh' maybe getting that was a bad idea LOL. I'm starting my opk rounds today to see where i'm at. As soon as i have to pee i'll do one!!

How is hump day treating everybody so far? Oooo Stace did u try out the french nasty words on ur DH?


----------



## jessy1101

BTW for some strange reason i'm always super duper paranoide when we do some back door action..think that will ever go away some day?

What r the chances of gettin another accident like that happenning???


----------



## lauren10

:sex: plus :dust: plus :spermy: equals :af: then :test:then get a :bfp:then get a :yellow: !!!!!!! 



xxxxxxx


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> :sex: plus :dust: plus :spermy: equals :af: then :test:then get a :bfp:then get a :yellow: !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxxxx

Oooooooo i love having lil emoticons they really put the visual on the situation huh?? LOVE LOVE


----------



## confusedprego

lauren10 said:


> :sex: plus :dust: plus :spermy: equals :af: then :test:then get a :bfp:then get a :yellow: !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxxxx

haha so cute!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Super cute you guys! 

Sorry been MIA all morning, between the crazy snow & hense traffic nightmare plus the crappy pile of work when i got in and AF showing up full force with cramps I'm like :nope::nope::nope: No words!!!!!

Glad you guys seem good, keeping everything crossed for my girls!!!

Lisa :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## confusedprego

sorry AF got you lisette!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh Sorry bout stoopid AF showing up hunny.


----------



## jessy1101

Ok ok just once more plz LOL. Every day i read this damn thing at least once LOL. And i do admit to feeling extremely insecure this go round 'sigh'..

Future: I feel a temporary sense of insecurity, however this feels for a positive reason  I believe it is because of a pregnancy ahead. Spirit had given me a sense of November for conception and when I laid out my cards to indicate a timing, November also came up as a time to conceive and fall pregnant. I believe you have nothing to worry about, I sense the pregnancy proceeding and feel a lot of happiness surrounding this. 

It is hard for me to tell the sex of this particular child, as I feel both a male and female energy in your life. I believe you will end up with two children, a boy and a girl ahead. Both of these energies are unborn and I suspect that the male child will come first, with a female to follow later. I believe this because his energy is very strong and feels more determined now  I believe that he will be a strong willed boy with a lot of energy. He also feels like the new soul that I picked up earlier  whereas the girl feels like an old soul who is here to teach you all many things. Both children will be well loved and cherished by you and your partner.


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> Ok ok just once more plz LOL. Every day i read this damn thing at least once LOL. And i do admit to feeling extremely insecure this go round 'sigh'..
> 
> Future: I feel a temporary sense of insecurity, however this feels for a positive reason  I believe it is because of a pregnancy ahead. Spirit had given me a sense of November for conception and when I laid out my cards to indicate a timing, November also came up as a time to conceive and fall pregnant. I believe you have nothing to worry about, I sense the pregnancy proceeding and feel a lot of happiness surrounding this.
> 
> It is hard for me to tell the sex of this particular child, as I feel both a male and female energy in your life. I believe you will end up with two children, a boy and a girl ahead. Both of these energies are unborn and I suspect that the male child will come first, with a female to follow later. I believe this because his energy is very strong and feels more determined now  I believe that he will be a strong willed boy with a lot of energy. He also feels like the new soul that I picked up earlier  whereas the girl feels like an old soul who is here to teach you all many things. Both children will be well loved and cherished by you and your partner.


LOL I love re-reading mine too, only thing keeping me from fully SOBBING today! I think yours was extremely clear, you not nuttin to worry about love :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ok just once more plz LOL. Every day i read this damn thing at least once LOL. And i do admit to feeling extremely insecure this go round 'sigh'..
> 
> Future: I feel a temporary sense of insecurity, however this feels for a positive reason  I believe it is because of a pregnancy ahead. Spirit had given me a sense of November for conception and when I laid out my cards to indicate a timing, November also came up as a time to conceive and fall pregnant. I believe you have nothing to worry about, I sense the pregnancy proceeding and feel a lot of happiness surrounding this.
> 
> It is hard for me to tell the sex of this particular child, as I feel both a male and female energy in your life. I believe you will end up with two children, a boy and a girl ahead. Both of these energies are unborn and I suspect that the male child will come first, with a female to follow later. I believe this because his energy is very strong and feels more determined now  I believe that he will be a strong willed boy with a lot of energy. He also feels like the new soul that I picked up earlier  whereas the girl feels like an old soul who is here to teach you all many things. Both children will be well loved and cherished by you and your partner.
> 
> 
> LOL I love re-reading mine too, only thing keeping me from fully SOBBING today! I think yours was extremely clear, you not nuttin to worry about love :hugs:Click to expand...

I just found it sooo freaky how she was so specific on the conceiving in november u know? I knew that would b possible my last cycle so it's just creepy hiihii. I guess we'll know soon enough if she's the real deal huh?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey lisetteeeeee!!
sup hunni :)

girls omg..like honestly i need to get the f out of work, i have sit here and wait for an emergency to come in..we are on call for the hospital right when i was about to leave she freaking called. UHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## jkb11

SO SORRY SWEETIE:hugs: I know seeing AF is such a let down. We are here for ya!


NewbieLisette said:


> Super cute you guys!
> 
> Sorry been MIA all morning, between the crazy snow & hense traffic nightmare plus the crappy pile of work when i got in and AF showing up full force with cramps I'm like :nope::nope::nope: No words!!!!!
> 
> Glad you guys seem good, keeping everything crossed for my girls!!!
> 
> Lisa :hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## babydust818

Lisette - hugs for you my love. I'm sorry ugly AF showed her face, we are all rooting for you next month. Love you.

Jessy - mesina better be fucking right!!! I'll be so letdown and heartbroken. That would be awesome for us to have a simular duedate!! Same for you Stacie and Emma!!!!!

I haven't really felt any cramps or boobs hurting from O. Just tired. I been cooking all damn day. Potato salad, deviled eggs, brownies, pies. So much more i need to get preped for tmrw. Any Thanksgiving plans? I'm having a get together here. Should be fun. The parade will be on!!!!! Woooohooo!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Sry listette af is such a bitchhhhhh


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you guys! She really really is...just the blood in general now brings up soo much sadness :( UUgggggg, time for bed!

Happy Thanksgiving to all my American PUPO girlies! I wuv you all very much and am so thankful to have met you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Awh lisette i am so thankful for you and all the pupo girls as well!!!

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## lauren10

I'm so sorry Lisette :( lots of hugs xxxxxxxx

2:30 and im awake for no reason and big travel day tomorrow! Happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy thanksgiving you guys, hope you have loadsa fun celebrating xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!! 

Lauren - I've been up since 4 :/ Atleast my dog is keeping me company :)


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> :sex: plus :dust: plus :spermy: equals :af: then :test:then get a :bfp:then get a :yellow: !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> xxxxxxx

I <3 it!


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy Thanksgiving to all the American PUPO girls! Well despit the EWCM, no +OPK yesterday :( Maybe today, but I don't know when I will be able to test with all the eating we have to do! I was supposed to start my progesterone yesterday, but I was hoping I would get my + OPK and a temp rise to confirm O first, but I think I will start it today, and be a good patient and follow my Dr.'s orders, hehehe. At this point I just want to make it through the holidays, and if I get a BFP great, if not maybe I can start off the new year on a positive note!


----------



## babydust818

Great attitude stacie! I am 1DPO today. I got another high on the monitor so i am going to bd again today to be safe! I can feel weirdness under my belly button today. I got my fingers crossed. Without this cbfm i would have missed O.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy Thanksgiving to you guys!! I am extremely thankfull to have met such incredible women who make life a teeny bit easier every day!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sooooooo as you all know we are now entering BD season for the next hmmm....7 days! Any tips on how i can manage to not be ummmm...over heated in certain areas and will not fuckk up the whole umm...can i call it mating season? That does sound about right..hmmm....

Soo ya tricks for my vajinggle to be 100% top shape would be very much appreciated!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

VAJINGLE LMAOOOOOO

happy thanksgiving girls

sex only 1 time a day lol

if you have sex more then that his sperm is guna get really weak..

when i got preg this time we did it like monday, tuesday, thurs, sat-...

the first time i got preg too we didnt do it everyday-

but i guess everyones dif and its all about timing. but i know alot of girls think if they bang like 100 times they will get preg lol

its so complex UGHHH

the more i read on thrombophilia i wanna SCREEEAM AND CRY please pray i dont have this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:(

xoxoxoxoxxo


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Leese! I definetly just wanna keep it at once a day. And iit wont be bangging a 100 times lololol just like 6 or 7 times so that's peanuts in the grand scheme of things right??

I wanna get it on more cuz the last 2 times i find i O a bit later and we hadnt covered those bases for that. Soooo this way cant go wrong!!

Nahh stop reading that stuff u are going to be ok lil creampuff i promiss!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my sil is like whenever you read shit online its like the WORST senario...lol

but its hard not too. i gotta wait 3 freaking weeks for the results suucks.

anyways, i cant wait to eat whats everyone looking forward to?

im guna make greenbean casserole in a little w the frenchs onions im OBSESSED LOL

and sweet potatoes w marshmellows, and stuffing w cranberries and tortellini soup YUMMMM


----------



## jessy1101

Bahh it's not Thanksgiving here so we're probably gonna eat chicken or something LOL. Very sad compared to all the goodies everyone else will be having i know i know.

I'm going shopping tonight so that's something to look forward to..


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- 1 DPO... that is exciting!

Jessy- I recommend some sperm safe lube LOL- that is a whole lot of BDing! Good Luck!

Lisa- 3 weeks is a long time, BUT at least you have the holidays to distract you!

Well, I am eating twice today! First at my SILs at 1:00 then at my Mom's at 4:00. Then I am going to be scouring the ads to see which stores I'm going to in the morning! I am cooking glazed baby carrots for my SIL's and baked asparagus for my Mom's (I know not very traditional!) I also made pumpkin pie and a Yum Yum cake with my Mom and DS yesterday!


----------



## babydust818

I'm going black friday shopping tonight!!! Soo excited.

Are you talking about anal jessy?

Lisa you will be fine my love! Don't read about it. Its always negativity. Everything i google about myself ends up saying i have cancer or something lol. 

For thanksgiving we're having - ham, turkey, rolls, cornbread, corn, deviled eggs, green beans, yams, mashed potatoes, mac n cheese, peas. I think that's it LOL. For desert its pumpkin pie, apple pie and brownies!


----------



## confusedprego

Jess - I O'd on a Thursday and we BD'd Monday, Wednesday and Thursday and caught it! I think sometimes it's good to have a day off every once in a while to build up the spermies - this is pretty similar to the other month we got preggers, I didn't chart then so I don't have a record of what we did but we were trying for once every other day at first and then it pretty much turned into two days in a row with one day off. 

Rach - yay for 1 DPO!

Lisa - stop reading stuff from google (says the girl closing her google tab  ). It just makes us crazy! 

Happy Thanksgiving yall!! I'm gonna go start cooking :)


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I'm going black friday shopping tonight!!! Soo excited.
> 
> Are you talking about anal jessy?
> 
> Lisa you will be fine my love! Don't read about it. Its always negativity. Everything i google about myself ends up saying i have cancer or something lol.
> 
> For thanksgiving we're having - ham, turkey, rolls, cornbread, corn, deviled eggs, green beans, yams, mashed potatoes, mac n cheese, peas. I think that's it LOL. For desert its pumpkin pie, apple pie and brownies!

Oooo no no i was talking bout vadgy goodness. I find that say after having sex 3 days in a row i get kinda..sensitive. So i was trying to find the most pleasurable tricks i could!


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> Jess - I O'd on a Thursday and we BD'd Monday, Wednesday and Thursday and caught it! I think sometimes it's good to have a day off every once in a while to build up the spermies - this is pretty similar to the other month we got preggers, I didn't chart then so I don't have a record of what we did but we were trying for once every other day at first and then it pretty much turned into two days in a row with one day off.
> 
> Rach - yay for 1 DPO!
> 
> Lisa - stop reading stuff from google (says the girl closing her google tab  ). It just makes us crazy!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving yall!! I'm gonna go start cooking :)

Ya see the prob is that the past 2 times we bd at cd 10 11 and 12 then took time off for a few days and naturaly i would o between cd14 and 16. Sooo that's why i wanna try a few more times then usual. And I just wanted to start today cuz well..i want some LOLOLO. Bowchica wow wow for meeeeee :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Rach- 1 DPO... that is exciting!
> 
> Jessy- I recommend some sperm safe lube LOL- that is a whole lot of BDing! Good Luck!
> 
> Lisa- 3 weeks is a long time, BUT at least you have the holidays to distract you!
> 
> Well, I am eating twice today! First at my SILs at 1:00 then at my Mom's at 4:00. Then I am going to be scouring the ads to see which stores I'm going to in the morning! I am cooking glazed baby carrots for my SIL's and baked asparagus for my Mom's (I know not very traditional!) I also made pumpkin pie and a Yum Yum cake with my Mom and DS yesterday!

Ummm...if we dont really use lube is that a bad thing? Maybe i should use extra to try and keep my vadge in top shape? Do u think the water based one is bad? Is it really only preseed that is the best?


----------



## babydust818

Lube would help your vajayjay from getting real sore but I'd use preseed bcz they say the ither stuff can mess with his spermies. Everyone has something to say though right?


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Lube would help your vajayjay from getting real sore but I'd use preseed bcz they say the ither stuff can mess with his spermies. Everyone has something to say though right?

Can u get preseed anywhere?


----------



## babydust818

I think so. I'm not certain. I never used it. It helps the mans spermies stick better.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I think so. I'm not certain. I never used it. It helps the mans spermies stick better.

The whole point is that i dont use lube and after maybe 3 times i get kinda..burnt out vagina wise. So maybe using lube would make it easier? I dont want to take the chance tho with normal lube since it's no good for spermies.


----------



## babydust818

Try preseed then girly. It wouldn't hurt any! It would actually help. xoxo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave: Miss you all lots and drueling as I catch up on my reading today!!

Hope you guys are all having great days! I'm feeling much better today, advil is kicking in and its nice and quiet in my office since the US markets are closed and my boss isn't here!!!

Jessy girl I ordered pre-seed online cuz I couldn't find it here but it took a little over a week to come! I agree with the girls though, when I got PG I was doing EOD and I still caught it so if you take a break after 2 in a row you'll be ok I think!

Rach - yay for 1DPO, so cool that you know with the cdfm thingy!!!

Lisa hunny please don't google its really out worst enemy, you have an amazing doctor and he is gonna help you nomatter what the tests show sweetie :hugs:

How are all the preggo girls feeling today? Lil beans all cooking nicely?


----------



## babydust818

Good to hear you're doing good Lisette!! Keep your head up. Maybe some sushi tonight? Or a glass of wine? live it up until O time!


----------



## babydust818

Jessy and Stacie are horney LOL. I read your 'feeling' thing on here. Better get to :sex:


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Jessy and Stacie are horney LOL. I read your 'feeling' thing on here. Better get to :sex:

Hahaha I was "Impatient" until Jessy pointed out Emma's (I think?) horney status, so I changed mine too! I think I'll keep it at horney until I O...

Well did another OPK and still - damn it! But the lines are darker and the second line on the digi OPK was really dark, so maybe not longer now?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> Jessy and Stacie are horney LOL. I read your 'feeling' thing on here. Better get to :sex:
> 
> Hahaha I was "Impatient" until Jessy pointed out Emma's (I think?) horney status, so I changed mine too! I think I'll keep it at horney until I O...
> 
> Well did another OPK and still - damn it! But the lines are darker and the second line on the digi OPK was really dark, so maybe not longer now?Click to expand...

LOLOL i'm planning to be horny until i'm at 1dpo. I find it fiting for my mood.

Ahhh then very possibly tomorrow for the opk me thinks Stace..


----------



## themarshas

Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## babydust818

Happy Thanksgiving!! :)

I was horney too! Now I've had it too much LOL. I could go without for a few days. Can't believe all the stress with ttc. 

Well getting ready to enjoy my thanksgiving dinner. Love all you girlies!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> Jessy and Stacie are horney LOL. I read your 'feeling' thing on here. Better get to :sex:
> 
> Hahaha I was "Impatient" until Jessy pointed out Emma's (I think?) horney status, so I changed mine too! I think I'll keep it at horney until I O...
> 
> Well did another OPK and still - damn it! But the lines are darker and the second line on the digi OPK was really dark, so maybe not longer now?Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL i'm planning to be horny until i'm at 1dpo. I find it fiting for my mood.
> 
> Ahhh then very possibly tomorrow for the opk me thinks Stace..Click to expand...

I am about done with OPKs this month... there is no way I have this much fertile CM and no O, I think I will just keep BDing until I see a temp shift!


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope all my US PUPO girls had a great holiday! I was a crazy black Friday shopper! I got most of what I was looking for!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I hope all my US PUPO girls had a great holiday! I was a crazy black Friday shopper! I got most of what I was looking for!

Ooooooo details!!! What did u buy?? Where?? Did u actualy really save tons??


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!! :)
> 
> I was horney too! Now I've had it too much LOL. I could go without for a few days. Can't believe all the stress with ttc.
> 
> Well getting ready to enjoy my thanksgiving dinner. Love all you girlies!

Ahhh see there is such a thing as too much to ur cooch. Sad...very sad..


----------



## jessy1101

Sooooooo i'm extremely happy today!! First off TFGIFF to all my pupolicious girlies whom i absolutly adore!!

Second i'm lovin seeing the whole i'm in my fertile period ticker thinggy teeheee makes it very satisfying knowing i got mahh freak on...this morning..at 4am LOL. Poor wittle hubby didnt know what hit him can i get a bowchica wow wow!

Other then that how is everybody? Sup cycle wise?

Stace i cant believe ur not getting a pos opk has that ever happend before but u O'd anywais? Fluke with the opks u have?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I hope all my US PUPO girls had a great holiday! I was a crazy black Friday shopper! I got most of what I was looking for!
> 
> Ooooooo details!!! What did u buy?? Where?? Did u actualy really save tons??Click to expand...

Well we started of at Walmart at 10pm walked in and walked out a few minutes later because it was a mad house! I went back to my Mom's got a few hours sleep (after a great mouse hunt, which is a whole other story) and went to JC Penney and Sears. I bought myself some new sweaters, boots, and a necklace. I got some towels too. I bought DH some new dress shirts for work. I got a new comforter for my bed at Sears. Overall my Mom and myself spent $330 at JC penney (together) and saved over $600 (but that is inflated department store prices!). My best buy was a Kinect for $99 (saved $50) that was at Target! DH and DS are going to be so surprised!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Sooooooo i'm extremely happy today!! First off TFGIFF to all my pupolicious girlies whom i absolutly adore!!
> 
> Second i'm lovin seeing the whole i'm in my fertile period ticker thinggy teeheee makes it very satisfying knowing i got mahh freak on...this morning..at 4am LOL. Poor wittle hubby didnt know what hit him can i get a bowchica wow wow!
> 
> Other then that how is everybody? Sup cycle wise?
> 
> Stace i cant believe ur not getting a pos opk has that ever happend before but u O'd anywais? Fluke with the opks u have?

The only thing I can think of is that my pee was too dilluted when I tested? But I tried holding it before hand. I still haven't had a temp rise, so I guess it could still turn + Today, if not I am running out of OPKs! But remember I normally don't O until CD 20/21, last month was probably a fluke) I have just never had this much fertile CM and for this long and not got a + OPK!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo i'm extremely happy today!! First off TFGIFF to all my pupolicious girlies whom i absolutly adore!!
> 
> Second i'm lovin seeing the whole i'm in my fertile period ticker thinggy teeheee makes it very satisfying knowing i got mahh freak on...this morning..at 4am LOL. Poor wittle hubby didnt know what hit him can i get a bowchica wow wow!
> 
> Other then that how is everybody? Sup cycle wise?
> 
> Stace i cant believe ur not getting a pos opk has that ever happend before but u O'd anywais? Fluke with the opks u have?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that my pee was too dilluted when I tested? But I tried holding it before hand. I still haven't had a temp rise, so I guess it could still turn + Today, if not I am running out of OPKs! But remember I normally don't O until CD 20/21, last month was probably a fluke) I have just never had this much fertile CM and for this long and not got a + OPK!Click to expand...

Ooooooo i know deluted pee isnt good. But they say the ideal time is to test later on in the day right? I mean not to use ur first morning pee and stuff...I'm still getting close-ish to being positive but still not quite dark enough yet. Althought being at CD11 i'm guessing that's normal. I havent taken one today yet so we'll see i guess...It would be hilarious if we both O at the same time LOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo i'm extremely happy today!! First off TFGIFF to all my pupolicious girlies whom i absolutly adore!!
> 
> Second i'm lovin seeing the whole i'm in my fertile period ticker thinggy teeheee makes it very satisfying knowing i got mahh freak on...this morning..at 4am LOL. Poor wittle hubby didnt know what hit him can i get a bowchica wow wow!
> 
> Other then that how is everybody? Sup cycle wise?
> 
> Stace i cant believe ur not getting a pos opk has that ever happend before but u O'd anywais? Fluke with the opks u have?
> 
> The only thing I can think of is that my pee was too dilluted when I tested? But I tried holding it before hand. I still haven't had a temp rise, so I guess it could still turn + Today, if not I am running out of OPKs! But remember I normally don't O until CD 20/21, last month was probably a fluke) I have just never had this much fertile CM and for this long and not got a + OPK!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooooooo i know deluted pee isnt good. But they say the ideal time is to test later on in the day right? I mean not to use ur first morning pee and stuff...I'm still getting close-ish to being positive but still not quite dark enough yet. Althought being at CD11 i'm guessing that's normal. I havent taken one today yet so we'll see i guess...It would be hilarious if we both O at the same time LOLOLClick to expand...

At this rate you could O before me!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sending good O vibes your way girlies! I need some good news this cycle! I'm in the depth of crummy AF (#2 since the mc) so right now its advil and xmas music to get me through! TGIF for sure!

Whatcha guys up to this weekend?

Twinks sounds like you made out like a bandit girlie!!!!! NICE!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Sending good O vibes your way girlies! I need some good news this cycle! I'm in the depth of crummy AF (#2 since the mc) so right now its advil and xmas music to get me through! TGIF for sure!
> 
> Whatcha guys up to this weekend?
> 
> Twinks sounds like you made out like a bandit girlie!!!!! NICE!!!!!

Dude i want good news too this shot lololol..


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Sending good O vibes your way girlies! I need some good news this cycle! I'm in the depth of crummy AF (#2 since the mc) so right now its advil and xmas music to get me through! TGIF for sure!
> 
> Whatcha guys up to this weekend?
> 
> Twinks sounds like you made out like a bandit girlie!!!!! NICE!!!!!

Tonight we're having dinner at friends place. Tomorrow day time we're going to DH's mom's place and at night we have dinner with my family. Sunday we're doing a full spa day to celebrate our 1 year wedding anniversary!! Ohh la la tres chic LOL


----------



## jkb11

hey girlies! hope all my us girls had a great thanksgiving! i did. lots of eating and shopping. Got DS a B-Ball goal for $69 and and lcd tv $278. Sorry to everyone having trouble with your bodies cooperating with your wishes. . i am right here with y'all. i am cd 11 and so far BFN with frer test.....


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> hey girlies! hope all my us girls had a great thanksgiving! i did. lots of eating and shopping. Got DS a B-Ball goal for $69 and and lcd tv $278. Sorry to everyone having trouble with your bodies cooperating with your wishes. . i am right here with y'all. i am cd 11 and so far BFN with frer test.....

Mehhh gotta make the most outta it right? I've been uber duper nice to my vajizzle so that's good! She's been cooperating nicely so cant complain.

Ooo u meant ur on 11dpo right? It's still considered early...i'm sending u awsome vibbies!!


----------



## jkb11

sorry. YES 11 DPO. my brain is still asleep. maybe a late implanter.... we will see. I am thinking i might wait and just see if AF comes and if it hasn't in 4 days then i will try testing again.... I feel like she is on her way though. 

That's right girl trick your vajizzle:haha:


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> hey girlies! hope all my us girls had a great thanksgiving! i did. lots of eating and shopping. Got DS a B-Ball goal for $69 and and lcd tv $278. Sorry to everyone having trouble with your bodies cooperating with your wishes. . i am right here with y'all. i am cd 11 and so far BFN with frer test.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mehhh gotta make the most outta it right? I've been uber duper nice to my vajizzle so that's good! She's been cooperating nicely so cant complain.
> 
> Ooo u meant ur on 11dpo right? It's still considered early...i'm sending u awsome vibbies!!Click to expand...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Keeping everything crossed for you girlie :af:




jkb11 said:


> sorry. YES 11 DPO. my brain is still asleep. maybe a late implanter.... we will see. I am thinking i might wait and just see if AF comes and if it hasn't in 4 days then i will try testing again.... I feel like she is on her way though.
> 
> That's right girl trick your vajizzle:haha:
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> hey girlies! hope all my us girls had a great thanksgiving! i did. lots of eating and shopping. Got DS a B-Ball goal for $69 and and lcd tv $278. Sorry to everyone having trouble with your bodies cooperating with your wishes. . i am right here with y'all. i am cd 11 and so far BFN with frer test.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mehhh gotta make the most outta it right? I've been uber duper nice to my vajizzle so that's good! She's been cooperating nicely so cant complain.
> 
> Ooo u meant ur on 11dpo right? It's still considered early...i'm sending u awsome vibbies!!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls!:hugs:


NewbieLisette said:


> Keeping everything crossed for you girlie :af:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> sorry. YES 11 DPO. my brain is still asleep. maybe a late implanter.... we will see. I am thinking i might wait and just see if AF comes and if it hasn't in 4 days then i will try testing again.... I feel like she is on her way though.
> 
> That's right girl trick your vajizzle:haha:
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> hey girlies! hope all my us girls had a great thanksgiving! i did. lots of eating and shopping. Got DS a B-Ball goal for $69 and and lcd tv $278. Sorry to everyone having trouble with your bodies cooperating with your wishes. . i am right here with y'all. i am cd 11 and so far BFN with frer test.....
> 
> 
> 
> Mehhh gotta make the most outta it right? I've been uber duper nice to my vajizzle so that's good! She's been cooperating nicely so cant complain.
> 
> Ooo u meant ur on 11dpo right? It's still considered early...i'm sending u awsome vibbies!!Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hiya pupo's and prego's! How's everyone doing?

jkb - still loadsa time for your bfp - neither of mine showed till 13-16dpo.

Lisette - :hugs: Get this nasty af out the way then you can get back down to business!!

afm - me & dh have had a couple of really long busy days at work so no jiggy jiggy for a couple of days :nope: BUT - cm has been kinda creamy-yellowy and bit stickier since wed so hoping i've already o'd?!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hiya pupo's and prego's! How's everyone doing?
> 
> jkb - still loadsa time for your bfp - neither of mine showed till 13-16dpo.
> 
> Lisette - :hugs: Get this nasty af out the way then you can get back down to business!!
> 
> afm - me & dh have had a couple of really long busy days at work so no jiggy jiggy for a couple of days :nope: BUT - cm has been kinda creamy-yellowy and bit stickier since wed so hoping i've already o'd?!

Hmmmm...i'm assuming u did O..i think...why does it have to be so complicated right??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh, i'm assuming i did?! Oh well, time will tell. Not feeling too positive bout this one tho:nope:

Guess im in the 2ww then...


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yeh, i'm assuming i did?! Oh well, time will tell. Not feeling too positive bout this one tho:nope:
> 
> Guess im in the 2ww then...

And see i'm freakin out bout this one cuz of the prediction and balblalbalbla....althought i'm trying really REALLY hard to steel myself...stoopid psychic...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well if it's not my month then i hope at least it is the month for all you guys :thumbup:

That mesina better be bloody right!!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well if it's not my month then i hope at least it is the month for all you guys :thumbup:
> 
> That mesina better be bloody right!!!

Ditto..question do u think that if ever..were being hypotetical here..i do actualy get a BFP this cycle..would u get a prediction done by her? U have to admit it would be freakin as hell right?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Duno... not sure i believe in all that stuff...i'm more a 'it will happen when it happens' for me. I sure hope she's right for you tho xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sorry Jess - didn't mean to rain on your parade :hugs: It's just not my thing! I don't even believe in God either!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Sorry Jess - didn't mean to rain on your parade :hugs: It's just not my thing! I don't even believe in God either!!

Whaaa? Why would u rain on my parade? Ur silly Moo i only believe it if it happens to me LOLOL..and even then i'm skeptical..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Emma :wave: Keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle :hugs:

Jessy girl we gotta believe, positive vibes to ur lady parts :winkwink:

How's everyone's xmas shopping coming along? I'm doing soooo good!!! Now for baking we shall see! lol


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey Emma :wave: Keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Jessy girl we gotta believe, positive vibes to ur lady parts :winkwink:
> 
> How's everyone's xmas shopping coming along? I'm doing soooo good!!! Now for baking we shall see! lol

OMG i'm reading Damn you autocorrect i swear to god it is THE best thing ever lololol.

8===D~


----------



## jessy1101

OMG LOL i just sent that pic to my mom hiihii. And Jeremy is my 17 year old brother lolol


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> OMG LOL i just sent that pic to my mom hiihii. And Jeremy is my 17 year old brother lolol
> 
> View attachment 301817

:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> OMG LOL i just sent that pic to my mom hiihii. And Jeremy is my 17 year old brother lolol
> 
> View attachment 301817
> 
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

OMG my mom wrote me back cuz she didnt understand what it was :dohh:


----------



## NewbieLisette

:haha::haha::blush:

wuv u bunches Jessy :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> :haha::haha::blush:
> 
> wuv u bunches Jessy :hugs:

LOLOL ahhhhh dont u just loveee penis humour? It is the best huh?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Sending good O vibes your way girlies! I need some good news this cycle! I'm in the depth of crummy AF (#2 since the mc) so right now its advil and xmas music to get me through! TGIF for sure!
> 
> Whatcha guys up to this weekend?
> 
> Twinks sounds like you made out like a bandit girlie!!!!! NICE!!!!!
> 
> Tonight we're having dinner at friends place. Tomorrow day time we're going to DH's mom's place and at night we have dinner with my family. Sunday we're doing a full spa day to celebrate our 1 year wedding anniversary!! Ohh la la tres chic LOLClick to expand...

Oh that sounds awesome! Ahhh to be newlyweds again!:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Sending good O vibes your way girlies! I need some good news this cycle! I'm in the depth of crummy AF (#2 since the mc) so right now its advil and xmas music to get me through! TGIF for sure!
> 
> Whatcha guys up to this weekend?
> 
> Twinks sounds like you made out like a bandit girlie!!!!! NICE!!!!!
> 
> Tonight we're having dinner at friends place. Tomorrow day time we're going to DH's mom's place and at night we have dinner with my family. Sunday we're doing a full spa day to celebrate our 1 year wedding anniversary!! Ohh la la tres chic LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Oh that sounds awesome! Ahhh to be newlyweds again!:haha:Click to expand...

Ahhh but after being together 8 and a half years i kinda feel we've been married a teensy bit longer LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Hey Emma :wave: Keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle :hugs:
> 
> Jessy girl we gotta believe, positive vibes to ur lady parts :winkwink:
> 
> How's everyone's xmas shopping coming along? I'm doing soooo good!!! Now for baking we shall see! lol
> 
> OMG i'm reading Damn you autocorrect i swear to god it is THE best thing ever lololol.
> 
> 8===D~Click to expand...

:rofl: I didn't get that until I read the pic! That is awesome!


----------



## Twinkie210

Guess what ladies! In a my last attempt at OPKs for the month because I was so pissed at them.... :)!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Guess what ladies! In a my last attempt at OPKs for the month because I was so pissed at them.... :)!!!!!!

Was it a pos??? I cant see anything!!! Like no pic or anything..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies! In a my last attempt at OPKs for the month because I was so pissed at them.... :)!!!!!!
> 
> Was it a pos??? I cant see anything!!! Like no pic or anything..Click to expand...

Sorry, that was what the :) face was for (it was a digi OPK which gives a smiley face when positive hehehe)


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies! In a my last attempt at OPKs for the month because I was so pissed at them.... :)!!!!!!
> 
> Was it a pos??? I cant see anything!!! Like no pic or anything..Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that was what the :) face was for (it was a digi OPK which gives a smiley face when positive hehehe)Click to expand...

LOLOL oops FAIL! Haahaaa Yay Stace i told u it was coming for sure!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Guess what ladies! In a my last attempt at OPKs for the month because I was so pissed at them.... :)!!!!!!
> 
> Was it a pos??? I cant see anything!!! Like no pic or anything..Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, that was what the :) face was for (it was a digi OPK which gives a smiley face when positive hehehe)Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL oops FAIL! Haahaaa Yay Stace i told u it was coming for sure!Click to expand...

Well I am glad it did I was about to swear off OPKs for the rest of this cycle! Well I guess at least one more night of BD maybe two and then I have done all I can for this cycle!


----------



## babydust818

Hey pretties!

Well i had an eventful night! Went to walmart last ight for black friday. 2 guys got into a fight over the xbox but yet they both had vouchers for it which means they were guarneteed one. They got into a huge fight. Fists were flying and a nose was broken! Damn stupid crazy ppl!! Anyways, stood in line at about 850 for xbox. Come to find out i was in the wrong line. I go into the line i was suppose to and they were handing out vouchers for it. They only had 80 and my voucher was #80!!!!! I couldn't believe it! My SIL's husband is the one i was standing in line for since he had to go to the bank. So he got his xbox360 with kinect for $199.99! I got a 7in digital pic frame for $20 for my mom. A baby laptop for $10 for my nieces! Tons of movies. They were $1.96. Soo much more! Black friday is awesome!!!

Emma - we are in our 2WW together. Just waiting for stacie and jessy to cross over with us! I am 2dpo. Got my fingers crossed for all of us. I too was skeptical about psychics but its the only hope i have so I'm holding onto it!

Jessy - cute screenshot of the pecker. I knew what it was. So funny how old ppl (our moms) don't understand it LOL. You better be getting creampied for O. Whoop whoop.

Stacie - awesome for +opk!!!! Never give up! I know its frusterating but you'll get there. Good luck and do a bunch of humpity hump hump.

Jkb - fx'd for a bfp!!!! Its still too early. I didn't get my positive until 3 days after my missed period. Keep the faith!!!

I used my cbfm again today and I'm back down to low. So yup i for sure O'd!!! I woke up feeling nauseous but its from all the food i ate yesterday. I hope in about 5 days i see another high on the monitor. That would mean good news!!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Hey pretties!
> 
> Well i had an eventful night! Went to walmart last ight for black friday. 2 guys got into a fight over the xbox but yet they both had vouchers for it which means they were guarneteed one. They got into a huge fight. Fists were flying and a nose was broken! Damn stupid crazy ppl!! Anyways, stood in line at about 850 for xbox. Come to find out i was in the wrong line. I go into the line i was suppose to and they were handing out vouchers for it. They only had 80 and my voucher was #80!!!!! I couldn't believe it! My SIL's husband is the one i was standing in line for since he had to go to the bank. So he got his xbox360 with kinect for $199.99! I got a 7in digital pic frame for $20 for my mom. A baby laptop for $10 for my nieces! Tons of movies. They were $1.96. Soo much more! Black friday is awesome!!!
> 
> Emma - we are in our 2WW together. Just waiting for stacie and jessy to cross over with us! I am 2dpo. Got my fingers crossed for all of us. I too was skeptical about psychics but its the only hope i have so I'm holding onto it!
> 
> Jessy - cute screenshot of the pecker. I knew what it was. So funny how old ppl (our moms) don't understand it LOL. You better be getting creampied for O. Whoop whoop.
> 
> Stacie - awesome for +opk!!!! Never give up! I know its frusterating but you'll get there. Good luck and do a bunch of humpity hump hump.
> 
> Jkb - fx'd for a bfp!!!! Its still too early. I didn't get my positive until 3 days after my missed period. Keep the faith!!!
> 
> I used my cbfm again today and I'm back down to low. So yup i for sure O'd!!! I woke up feeling nauseous but its from all the food i ate yesterday. I hope in about 5 days i see another high on the monitor. That would mean good news!!

Glad to hear you had better luck than me at Walmart! I wanted the Kinect for $99, but they gave out line tickets way before we got there, but I went to Target later in the day and they had it for $99 too, so I still got it! It is a surprise for DH and DS.

That is awesome that you are oficially in the TWW! I love seeing the Smiley on the CB Digi. Well DS is at a birthday part today, I am waiting for them to call me to come get him (I have called 3 times and haven't got an answer). DH is kind of freaked out that they haven't called yet, but I'm sure they will soon. I think we are going to start putting up our tree tonight too! I LOVE Christmas!


----------



## babydust818

That sounds so awesome Stacie! I love decorating and christmas too!!!!!! Its so much fun. I haven't started yet. I LOVE how the room looks when the tree is lit. Its just enough lights to be able to relax and enjoy. Its so breath taking! Now i just want some snow. Call me crazy LOL. I am sure your son is okay! I'd hate to not be able to get ahold of him either. It would be scary. Better tell DH he's up to bat (sex) lol. Oh and Walmart was a madhouse like you said! I went just a couple hrs ago and they still have crap on sale. They still had that $98 19in tv i wanted for my kitchen but i think andrew got that for me! Awesome job on finding the xbox at target. 

Well I'm 2dpo. I got highs on my cbfm on CD 11 12 13 14 and 15. I got my peak on CD 16 and 17 and had one more high on CD18. Today i am CD19 and got a low which is good. We BD on CD's 11 13 15 16 17 and 18. I hope and pray a spermie sticks. I'd almost think it would have to. I pray to God it does.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Morning girls! Glad to see you're all getting into the xmas spirit :xmas6: I'm going to buy a new xmas tree today - sooooo excited! Then we are going to watch the xmas lights get turned on in the little town where my folks live!! Then tonight i'm going out on the town yay!! Off to watch a friends band with a few of the girls from work so should be lots of fun to be had! :happydance:

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## Twinkie210

That sounds like a fun evening!

Well we didn't actually get our tree up last night. Me and DH had this whole discussion on whether or not the tree he bought will even fit in our living room. It will be interesting when we get it up today...

DS is back home... his friend's family had decided to go pick out their Christmas Tree last night and then went to Steak N Shake for dinner. 

I think today will just be laundry, cleaning and decorating!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay positive opk this morning!! Looks like i'm in da zone lololol. Sup u guys? How's everybody's saturday been so far?


----------



## babydust818

I just took a shower and when i was washing my body and my right crease (where the side of you vagina and leg meet) is really sensitive. If i put a little pressure i can feel this very light pain and uncomfortableness that starts there and ends up by my hip. Any idea wth that could be?


----------



## lauren10

Hi girlfriends! Just got back from my friends wedding. Fun time, but tired like an old lady. :)
Hope you're all well! Xxxx


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> I just took a shower and when i was washing my body and my right crease (where the side of you vagina and leg meet) is really sensitive. If i put a little pressure i can feel this very light pain and uncomfortableness that starts there and ends up by my hip. Any idea wth that could be?

Hmmm, pain on the surface or more inside? Perhaps a pulled muscle?


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- Woo Hoo for the + OPK!!! 
Rach- I hope you pain goes away soon... it sounds strange.
Lauren- I hope you had fun at the wedding and were able to get some rest.

Well I had a temp rise this morning (yeah!) So I think I am 1dpo, I just put a fake temp in FF and it gave me crosshairs, so it thinks I am 2dpo today. I am pretty sure I felt O yesterday morning at about 3, because it woke me up! So I guess I am officially waiting.

We got our tree up and some of the ornaments on. It is going to be so lovely when it is done... I can't wait!


----------



## babydust818

Woohoo Stacie!! You're now on the train with me! The 2WW feels like the 4WW lol. Seems like foreverrrr.

As far as the soreness goes, it went away about an hour after i posted that. It was still some what sore after but now i can't feel it. Maybe it was gas? It was very internal. I wokeup at 630 this am and i felt like i was gonna throw up. When i was walking yesterday the breeze made my nipples tingly. I just need to quit!! Its too early LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

Isn't it funny how we want to symptom spot, even though we know it is too early for real symptoms?


----------



## Twinkie210

OK unrelated to TTC, but... I was cutting my toe nails this morning and I had one on my big toe that was starting to get ingrown, when I went to cut it half of my toe nail came off! Ugh! How long is this going to take to grow out? I thought prenatals were suppose to improve your nails? Thank goodness it is winter and not sandal season!


----------



## Twinkie210

Look at what I read in the TTC forum:
Found this and thought it was interesting.......

CB Digital OPK's will NEVER show a false positive.* The little digital monitor that you insert the stick into records previous info from other tests that you have taken & is looking for an INCREASE in LH since your last test.* They said that had I of tested late at night on Cd12 like I had planned to, they would of expected me to see the smiley face based on the info I supplied them.* When I tested in the morning after the smiley face & it showed Negative, this is because it is unlikely that the LH had surged more so the monitor didn't pick up an INCREASE.....it doesn't mean that there was*not any*LH in my urine.*

Also, they said that Digital OPKS's work very differently to regular line OPK's and not to compare them.* With regular OPK's you shouldn't test with FMU, but with digitals it is advised that you do because they are looking for an extra hormone & to IGNORE any lines that are on the digital stick as the naked eye can not read them & not to test again once you get a smiley as it is pointless re the monitor looking for even more of a surge than the one it picked up.** This is also why you can't resuse the digital monitor with a new pack....you need to throw it out & start again with the new packs monitor.....(Once you have your smiley, stop testing & you CAN save any sticks that you haven't used & use them during your next cycle with the same monitor)

Hope this helps, wish they would put this info on the leaflet!

**EDIT: Forgot to add that I held my urine for at least 4hrs between tests & that they said you can get a false positives if you are taking some fertility meds-ones that contain LH & Oestrogen, I think she said, I'm not 100% sure as I'm not on any fertility meds. Also, you can't pee in a pot then test & get a* smiley & retest it to double-check as*the second test using the same urine*could come up negative*because the monitor would of already recognised that surge & won't notice an increase! xx

**If you get a few smileys in a row, this is because you have caught the VERY BEGINING of your surge (over the 40 miu that is the DOPK's sensitivity)* Most women are likely just to get the one smiley per cycle (which is the maximum peak of the surge)* This is the difference between the regular line OPK's which you can line up & see the lines get progressivley darker.* Not so with Digital OPK's, the regular ones have a lesser sensitivity which makes them harder to interpret as most women have LH in urine throughout the month. 


This could explain why I wasn't getting my dang + OPKs! I was using the same box of tests from last month!


----------



## babydust818

Very interesting Stacie. A lot of new stuff i learned! As far as your toenail i got no idea how long it takes. Probably a couple months. I had an ingrown toenail about 2 weeks ago. It throbbed so bad for a week.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Very interesting Stacie. A lot of new stuff i learned! As far as your toenail i got no idea how long it takes. Probably a couple months. I had an ingrown toenail about 2 weeks ago. It throbbed so bad for a week.

Yeah, I think it is going to take a few months to grow back... just when I thought I was having a good day, LOL.


----------



## babydust818

Lol i bet it hurts worse now, doesn't it? Ahhh today is my friday!!! Yayyy! Tmrw is cyber monday. Going to shop online!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Lol i bet it hurts worse now, doesn't it? Ahhh today is my friday!!! Yayyy! Tmrw is cyber monday. Going to shop online!

Oh that sounds like lots of fun! Back to work tomorrow for me :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls!!

missed you all!

just got back from atantic city and im so freaking tired it was so much fun, we went to a club with a pool in it and mary j blige was there SO awsome...lol dancing in the pool and margaritasssssssss lol

i had my blood done friday omg 12 regular size vials and 4 HUGE vials, thank god my mom came w me i was wooooozzyyy, so yea results in 3 weeks. hopefully i get all my ansewrs soon so i can join the ttc train again. 

how are alll of you doing? where are you in your cycles and how are you feeling about this month possibly getting ur BFP??

tty soon!

xoxoxox


----------



## babydust818

That sounds like it was a lot of fun! My mom and dad go to atlantic city for vacation every year. They love it down there. Mary j is a beast! She's awesome. Glad you liked your stay. Ugh that many vials would have put me in my death bed. I would've been super weak. I hate getting blood drawn because my veins are so hard to find. I am CD21, 4dpo. I have a GOOD feeling this month!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## themarshas

Hi all, Sorry I'm always MIA on weekends! I hope those of you who celebrate Thanksgiving had a great one. I went black friday shopping, including Walmart at 10pm Thanksgiving Night--- it was insane! I only bought a couple things because you couldn't even use a cart to get through the aisles. I did get a George foreman grill for $30 for my brother/sister-in-law. Mostly my friend and I just laughed at others. Friday I went shopping with my mom, sister, and a friend and I didn't buy anything. We mostly just shopped for maternity stuff for my sister and bought her crib and changing table and browsed baby stuff. I can't even begin to express how annoying it is to shop for baby stuff with my sister (because she's fairly annoying) and even more so when they have no idea I'm pregnant too. Although it did make me happier to keep this our little secret for as long as possible. I do not enjoy being the center of attention and have no interest in using my baby for that purpose. My sister acts like no one has ever been pregnant before. She kept saying "you'll understand when your pregnant" and when showing her ultrasounds off she kept saying "you have no idea how cool it is, but its so awkward when they do the internal ones" and "just wait for all the blood tests". She's going to feel like a dumb ass when we tell everyone. I just wanted to scream "BEEN THERE, DONE THAT!" blah! I know I should be so mad as we haven't told them but it was really annoying.

As for the rest of our weekend, I did some actual shopping today. We celebrated the Hubby's Bday last night with his family. Where I used the "I'm on antibiotics" line haha. And currently I'm watching Burlesque which is a great movie btw. One of my black friday Walmart purchases for $1.96. Can't wait to get our tree next weekend (we do the whole walking through the snow through the entire tree farm, and cut down our own tree- thing). It's tradition and I love it. Can't wait to get some christmas decor up either! 

Sorry for the long post, hope you're all doing well!


----------



## babydust818

Omgg i love burelesque!!! I tried looking all over for it black fri but didn't see it!! I got a lot of goodies too! Omg you sister sounds very annoying. She will be crushed when she finds out you are too ;) soon you will be able to share the news!!!!!

I got something weird going on. I am 4dpo and today i got ewcm. Wtf is going on? My cbfm said low this morning. Any ideas?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! Sorry I've been a little MIA too! Hope everyone's had a great weekend!

Jessy was the spa oohhh lala?

Twinks I feel for ya with the toenail :( how did it half come off? Just peeled or cracked? Super painful!!! Last year, down south for my wedding, litterally an hour before a bus load of 30people show up at the resort (we went a week early to prep everything) don't I smash my toe & the whole nail needs to be removed!!! OMG I can't even begin to explain the pain or hassale of the bandage & keeping it up & dry for a week 4days away from ur wedding! Yea so I feel ya! Took about 6months to recover & it will feel diffrent than ur other nails for the first little bit! Hugs ur way!

Lisa OMG Mary J?!?! She's my absolute fav & she has that new song I posted last week! What an awesome thing to have seen her! Did u get pics? Glad u had a blast girl :) I'll be praying for ur bw to come back real soon so u can get.back to ttc with us! xoxo

Rach Happy Friday to u :) Ewcm? Hhmmm not sure but with ur cbfm & great timing I have an awesome feeling for u too! A week before u can test? Online shopping monday! Sounds like my kinda day :)

Liz how u been feeling hun? Ur sis sounds like too many people I know! Soo frustrating esspecially when they don't know all we've been through! A Fresh tree sounds lovely! We'll be putting up our fake one next weekend but still looking forward to it lots! Just all the fun ornaments I seem to forget from year to year :)

Jkb how many DPO r u now? FX AF has stayed away for ya too!

AFM- My weekend has been pretty productive, got lots of baking & prep done for a lil holiday gathering at my place next weekend! All the almond recepies came out amazing too! And the best part? I woke up & AF was gone! Woohoo! Happy to feel a little bit normal again, on to the next cycle I go!


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Twinks I feel for ya with the toenail :( how did it half come off? Just peeled or cracked? Super painful!!! Last year, down south for my wedding, litterally an hour before a bus load of 30people show up at the resort (we went a week early to prep everything) don't I smash my toe & the whole nail needs to be removed!!! OMG I can't even begin to explain the pain or hassale of the bandage & keeping it up & dry for a week 4days away from ur wedding! Yea so I feel ya! Took about 6months to recover & it will feel diffrent than ur other nails for the first little bit! Hugs ur way!
> 
> 
> AFM- My weekend has been pretty productive, got lots of baking & prep done for a lil holiday gathering at my place next weekend! All the almond recepies came out amazing too! And the best part? I woke up & AF was gone! Woohoo! Happy to feel a little bit normal again, on to the next cycle I go!

I think must have been broken for awhile, so when I was clipping them half of the nail just came right off. I am blaming my dress shoes I wear to work. My tootsies are in much need of a pedicure, but I would be too embarassed to walk in with half a freaking nail... so I guess I will wait. At home pedis for me for awhile.

You weekend sounds great! i love holiday parties... I can't wait for the holidays!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I know that you all are wanting babies, but I have a whiney 8 year old that is acting like a baby right now... any takers?

Seriously he is driving me nuts! I'm sending him to bed in about 2 seconds!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey lisette!!!! It was reallly cool my friends took pics ill try n get sum it wad awsum lol

I cant wait for my blood work too but wen i call tmaro n make my apt im guna tell him ive been getting pain in my ovary area mainly left side its freaking me out a little cant catch a break uhhh 

How r u doing xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess miss u :( waaa lol


----------



## jkb11

HI GIRLS! SORRY I HAVE BEEN MIA. I HAVE STILL BEEN CATCHING UP WITH ALL THE FAMILY FOR THE HOLIDAYS. ANYHOW JUST CAME BACK IN FROM OUT OF TOWN. AND AF DECIDED TO COME WITH ME. BOO:growlmad: I AM HONESTLY STILL O.K. WITH IT STILL. I'M NOT GIVING UP JUST GONNA SWITCH MY FOCUS FOR A BIT. BUT ANY HOW I HAVE A WEEK TO ENJOY THE BLESSINGS OF BEING A WOMAN. YUCK! LOL

HOPE EVERYBODY IS GREAT!!! BEST WISHES TO THOSE STILL IN THE TWW!


----------



## babydust818

Great attitude jkb. I'm sorry af decided to come. I absolutely hate the letdown. At least there's still the choice of being able to try again. Thank God our womanhood hasn't been completely taken away from us. I'd die if i knew i couldn't try ever again. I'd be heart broken! Keep your head up doll!!!! 

Lisette sounds like a very successful weekend. Woohoo for af to be gone!!! Such a reliever. I sit and think how fast the last 21 days have went (i am CD21) but now the next 11 days are gonna drag bcz of testing. I'm so excited and impatient!!!

Lisa i hope everything goes good for you with your blood tests. Praying for you xoxo

Stacie is your son in bed yet? LOL! I hope your toe is feeling better.

Anyone have ewcm after ovulation? So weird how it happened to me today. The cbfm is REALLY accurate so i know that's not wrong. Just weird to have ewcm 4 days after. I googled and a lot of girls experience that. No wonder i never got a bfp last month. I'm so thankful for the cbfm otherwise I'd never be able to get it right. Ugh!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Great attitude jkb. I'm sorry af decided to come. I absolutely hate the letdown. At least there's still the choice of being able to try again. Thank God our womanhood hasn't been completely taken away from us. I'd die if i knew i couldn't try ever again. I'd be heart broken! Keep your head up doll!!!!
> 
> Lisette sounds like a very successful weekend. Woohoo for af to be gone!!! Such a reliever. I sit and think how fast the last 21 days have went (i am CD21) but now the next 11 days are gonna drag bcz of testing. I'm so excited and impatient!!!
> 
> Lisa i hope everything goes good for you with your blood tests. Praying for you xoxo
> 
> Stacie is your son in bed yet? LOL! I hope your toe is feeling better.
> 
> Anyone have ewcm after ovulation? So weird how it happened to me today. The cbfm is REALLY accurate so i know that's not wrong. Just weird to have ewcm 4 days after. I googled and a lot of girls experience that. No wonder i never got a bfp last month. I'm so thankful for the cbfm otherwise I'd never be able to get it right. Ugh!!!!

I don't remember it during the 2WW, but I have had it right after AF leaves, which I always know is too early... I guess it is just strange things our body does!


----------



## confusedprego

babydust818 said:


> Great attitude jkb. I'm sorry af decided to come. I absolutely hate the letdown. At least there's still the choice of being able to try again. Thank God our womanhood hasn't been completely taken away from us. I'd die if i knew i couldn't try ever again. I'd be heart broken! Keep your head up doll!!!!
> 
> Lisette sounds like a very successful weekend. Woohoo for af to be gone!!! Such a reliever. I sit and think how fast the last 21 days have went (i am CD21) but now the next 11 days are gonna drag bcz of testing. I'm so excited and impatient!!!
> 
> Lisa i hope everything goes good for you with your blood tests. Praying for you xoxo
> 
> Stacie is your son in bed yet? LOL! I hope your toe is feeling better.
> 
> Anyone have ewcm after ovulation? So weird how it happened to me today. The cbfm is REALLY accurate so i know that's not wrong. Just weird to have ewcm 4 days after. I googled and a lot of girls experience that. No wonder i never got a bfp last month. I'm so thankful for the cbfm otherwise I'd never be able to get it right. Ugh!!!!


I used to get ewcm a day or two before AF. I think everyone is different. :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I know it is a little early to be writing this cycle off, but I really don't think this will end in a BFP. FF thinks I am 3dpo (I say only 2), but I seriously have no post O symptoms like I normally do (ie sore nipples and BBs). I think this is a sign that my hormones aren't where they need to be. Wish I could fast forward 9 days and find out if AF is going to arrive...


----------



## themarshas

Way to be positive JKB! and Twinkie you should be happy it's not your whole toenail. A few years ago I lost my whole toenail and it took almost a full year to grow back in, then once it did it was wavy and still ugly. Hopefully you have better luck but toenails do take a while to grow back in. Speaking of Pedi, I had one on Black Friday and it was fantastic. haha

Newest news: Morning sickness hit this morning! Yay! I wasn't excited about it when I was nearly hurling in my shower while trying to wash my hair, but I'm excited about it now hahaha. I'm a clearly a fool. I got through washing my hair and ended up sitting on my bathroom floor where my DH found me and made me some toast. I've been fine since but apparently shouldn't try to function without eating first.

I'm still holding out hope that you're all going to join me with BFPs this year!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good morning girlies how are you!!!

Xxoxoxo


----------



## babydust818

Good morning Lisa!!! I'm good how are you!?

When i got up this morning there was no ewcm. There wasn't last night either. It was just a one time thing. Strange. Anyways now its thick, tacky and creamy and LOTS of it. I hope my little man is in the works. I've been really tired. I woke up this morning and felt like a train hit me. I slept 9 1/2 hrs!!! Ughh. I'm trying to promise myself not to poas until 9/10dpo. If that's a bfn I'm going to wait until the 6th of dec when af is suppose to arrive. I hope this is the month, i really do.

Stacie last month when i O'd i had sore breasts, felt nauseous, etc but it ended in bfn. Symptoms or no symptoms don't rule yourself out!! Think positive.

So here's a poll question. Does anyone here think there's going to be a bfp this month?


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Good morning Lisa!!! I'm good how are you!?
> 
> When i got up this morning there was no ewcm. There wasn't last night either. It was just a one time thing. Strange. Anyways now its thick, tacky and creamy and LOTS of it. I hope my little man is in the works. I've been really tired. I woke up this morning and felt like a train hit me. I slept 9 1/2 hrs!!! Ughh. I'm trying to promise myself not to poas until 9/10dpo. If that's a bfn I'm going to wait until the 6th of dec when af is suppose to arrive. I hope this is the month, i really do.
> 
> Stacie last month when i O'd i had sore breasts, felt nauseous, etc but it ended in bfn. Symptoms or no symptoms don't rule yourself out!! Think positive.
> 
> So here's a poll question. Does anyone here think there's going to be a bfp this month?

I think there will be a couple... :)

Just not me, LOL!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls!

I'm staying positive for you all this month, I think there will definately be some BFP celebrations around here!!!!

JKB i'm sorry the whitch got ya!!!! On to next cycle together sweetie :hugs:

I'm feeling good this morning, lost 4pounds on my first week of being careful and walking a little more so YAY for that :)


----------



## jkb11

4 LBS, THAT'S GREAT! I AM TRYING TO LOSE SOME TOO! I HAVE MANAGED TO LOSE 10 LBS OVER THE LAST 3 MONTHS BUT NOW IT'S TIME TO GET SERIOUS:thumbup: I WANT TO LOSE 15 LBS IN THE NEXT FEW MONTHS... 


NewbieLisette said:


> Morning girls!
> 
> I'm staying positive for you all this month, I think there will definately be some BFP celebrations around here!!!!
> 
> JKB i'm sorry the whitch got ya!!!! On to next cycle together sweetie :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling good this morning, lost 4pounds on my first week of being careful and walking a little more so YAY for that :)


----------



## jkb11

:kiss:THANKS FOR ALL THE SUPPORT GIRLS! 

I HAVE A GUT FEELING THIS IS JESSYS TIME FOR HER BFP!!!

AND I ALSO FEEL GOOD ABOUT RACH WITH HER CBFM
FX'D FOR EVERYBODY:dust:


----------



## babydust818

I am super f'n miserable. I've been so mean and rude to everyone but i just can't help it! Ugh.

Good job jkb and lisette on losing the lbs!! Its a hard journey. I'm overweight by a lot. I lost 35lbs from march-may and have kept it off. I am proud of myself for that. I need to lose a lot more.


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck Kim & Lisette on losing some LBs! I was a little overweight when I got pregnant in July, but have managed to lose 22lbs so far (OK, most was from the hormones/feeling sick/depressed after the MC, but about 6 or 7 of those were on my own!) It is so hard to lose weight, especially sitting at a desk for 9+ hours a day! I am currently in a normal BMI range now. I thought losing some weight would help in the TTC area, but so far, no such luck...


----------



## jkb11

babydust & twinks- thats great! How did you all lose the weight? I am cutting carbs out and increasing exercise.


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> babydust & twinks- thats great! How did you all lose the weight? I am cutting carbs out and increasing exercise.

I have pretty much just used portion control (and cutting out sweets in the evening). I think my stomach must have shrank, because I am just not as hungry as I used to be! Snacking was always my problem before...


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette thats great. i gain 10lbs in the last month. from being pregnant and then being upset about what happend. i started weight watchers today just to loose the 10lbs i gained...

im starving already but i gotta keep at it, i feel gross.

waaaa

when are all of you testing for bfp???


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stacie thats so good!


----------



## jkb11

my problem is chocolate:haha: I love sweet stuff so it has to go! 


Twinkie210 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> babydust & twinks- thats great! How did you all lose the weight? I am cutting carbs out and increasing exercise.
> 
> I have pretty much just used portion control (and cutting out sweets in the evening). I think my stomach must have shrank, because I am just not as hungry as I used to be! Snacking was always my problem before...Click to expand...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have been getting like pains in my ovary areas, i made an apt for dec 19 to go over my bloodwork for thrombophilia, and i am going dec 14 for a sono to check my ovaries.

like this SUCKSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## jkb11

my mil has been doing weight watchers for 3 months and she has lost 25 lbs! people seem to have good luck with it. I have to do the no carbs or sugar b/c I am battling pcos. if it wasnt for that i would try ww too.


----------



## keepthefaithx

ooo i hear you..yea it is good. ive lost some weight on it in the passed

i just wanna get back to my pre preg weight!


----------



## jessy1101

Monring all! How is everybody??

Honestly i'm sooo pissed right now LOL. My DH called me this monrning cuz he got stopped by the cops for a burn tail light and found out the plates werent paid!! They were due on the 31st of october and we payed them on the 2nd of november threw the online system. Turns out if ur late they dont accept it and dont fuckingg tell u bout it either....GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR Soooo anywhoo they forced him to tow his truck and couldnt get it till we paid the plates this morning...+ a 500$ ticket. Then i get into work at 10:30 and my computer doesnt work..took the tech over an hour and a half to fix it...basicly i'm just starting work now...FUN FUN FUNNNNNN.

But hey whatevs shitt happens right? The good news is that i O'd yesterday at CD13 which i think is good. We got freaky friday morning, sat early early morning and twice yesterday. I'm gonna prob get freaky deaky tonight too just cuz LOL. All in all i put all my eggs in my cute lil basket so here's to hoping damnit...officaly in the goddamnn 2WW as of now woopyyyyy.

Lisette it rained yesterday sooo we didnt want to go to the spa lol. It wouldnt of been too super duper right? We're just gonna do it on sat that is coming so s'all good. Wow tomorrow is my official 1 year wedding anniversary CRAY-CRAY!! How did time fly by so fast??

I dunno if we'll be having some BFP's this shot but here's to hoping right?? It has to work it just has toooooo.


----------



## jessy1101

Leese OMG i miss u soooooo freaking much hunny buns!!


----------



## jessy1101

BTW i'm still keeping my lil horny signature cuz duhhh i'm still horny LOLOLOL. Go miss vadge your being a real wonder this month no pains of chaffing or anything!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK seriously! I must have one of those faces that says, "please tell me you're pregnant, I would love to know!". :dohh: Last week the lady that sits next to me comes in announcing she is going to be a Grandma again (her son just got married like 6 months ago). And now I am sitting at luch with my two girlfriends and out of the blue one tells me he daughter is going to be a big sister! It took all of my energy to fake happiness for her, when what I really wanted to do was cry. Plus she told the other lady first and I got the feeling she knew for awhile. This girl was the first person I told when I got pregnant last time and I feel like she didn't even want to tell me (not that I really wanted to know, if that makes any sense?).  I just don't know what to do. I really want to go home and crawl into bed.:cry:


----------



## babydust818

Jkb - i lost my weight by working out 6 days a week. I drank 8-12 glasses of water every day. I didn't eat past 6pm. I ate 1100 cals. It was tough but it started to become second nature. I lost 23lbs in one month. Then 14 the next and then like 11 the next. I had gained a couple lbs back. 13lbs i think. Its hard!!

Jessy - wow wtf! I would be livid about the police ordeal. That's fucking stupid. Fuck da police!!!! Holla!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW OMG all this chatter and I'm missing it!!!! Gota crazy here at work but I just wanted to say Jessy girl hang in there, sounds like one nasty moring my friend :(

As for weight loss I did WW 5years ago before meeting H and I lost 40pounds over almost a year but it was healthy and I kept it off...until I quit smoking and then slowly but surely it came back....now with getting PG and the mc I am at an all time high, really gotta get my act together or else its gonna be one hell of a journey after baby weight ect! Very happy with my 4pounds this week but I have a long way to go, following the WW points system as best as I remember it.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace i'm so sorry u feel icky girly! Thta sucks finding out some else is preg that u had told early on and they didnt tell u. Why u know? It's sorta common courtesy no?

Dust pffff i wish we could just b like fuckk u cops! But it kinda doesnt work like that huh?

I swear i wish i never had gotten that damn Mesina prediction i'm soooo freaked out it's crazy!! How do i manage to not think bout it for another 13 days????


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Stace i'm so sorry u feel icky girly! Thta sucks finding out some else is preg that u had told early on and they didnt tell u. Why u know? It's sorta common courtesy no?
> 
> Dust pffff i wish we could just b like fuckk u cops! But it kinda doesnt work like that huh?
> 
> I swear i wish i never had gotten that damn Mesina prediction i'm soooo freaked out it's crazy!! How do i manage to not think bout it for another 13 days????

It's not even that she didn't tell me right away, that is her choice, it is that she told other people before me. And I know that she told the other lady before me because she didn't want to upset me. Which yeah it kind of hurts that she is pregnant and I am not, but I would rather not be the last one to know. Plus she has already seen the heartbeat, which I didn't even get to do. I hate being bitter.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Stace i'm so sorry u feel icky girly! Thta sucks finding out some else is preg that u had told early on and they didnt tell u. Why u know? It's sorta common courtesy no?
> 
> Dust pffff i wish we could just b like fuckk u cops! But it kinda doesnt work like that huh?
> 
> I swear i wish i never had gotten that damn Mesina prediction i'm soooo freaked out it's crazy!! How do i manage to not think bout it for another 13 days????
> 
> It's not even that she didn't tell me right away, that is her choice, it is that she told other people before me. And I know that she told the other lady before me because she didn't want to upset me. Which yeah it kind of hurts that she is pregnant and I am not, but I would rather not be the last one to know. Plus she has already seen the heartbeat, which I didn't even get to do. I hate being bitter.Click to expand...

Bahhh we're all aloud to have bitter moments right? Sides we're totaly P right now soooooooo me thinks things are gonna go good LOL :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Stace i'm so sorry u feel icky girly! Thta sucks finding out some else is preg that u had told early on and they didnt tell u. Why u know? It's sorta common courtesy no?
> 
> Dust pffff i wish we could just b like fuckk u cops! But it kinda doesnt work like that huh?
> 
> I swear i wish i never had gotten that damn Mesina prediction i'm soooo freaked out it's crazy!! How do i manage to not think bout it for another 13 days????
> 
> It's not even that she didn't tell me right away, that is her choice, it is that she told other people before me. And I know that she told the other lady before me because she didn't want to upset me. Which yeah it kind of hurts that she is pregnant and I am not, but I would rather not be the last one to know. Plus she has already seen the heartbeat, which I didn't even get to do. I hate being bitter.Click to expand...
> 
> Bahhh we're all aloud to have bitter moments right? Sides we're totaly P right now soooooooo me thinks things are gonna go good LOL :happydance:Click to expand...

LOL, I guess this pity party isn't very PUPO of me. I haven't even got to test yet, so maybe I will be joining her soon. So are you really waiting until AF is due to test?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Stace i'm so sorry u feel icky girly! Thta sucks finding out some else is preg that u had told early on and they didnt tell u. Why u know? It's sorta common courtesy no?
> 
> Dust pffff i wish we could just b like fuckk u cops! But it kinda doesnt work like that huh?
> 
> I swear i wish i never had gotten that damn Mesina prediction i'm soooo freaked out it's crazy!! How do i manage to not think bout it for another 13 days????
> 
> It's not even that she didn't tell me right away, that is her choice, it is that she told other people before me. And I know that she told the other lady before me because she didn't want to upset me. Which yeah it kind of hurts that she is pregnant and I am not, but I would rather not be the last one to know. Plus she has already seen the heartbeat, which I didn't even get to do. I hate being bitter.Click to expand...
> 
> Bahhh we're all aloud to have bitter moments right? Sides we're totaly P right now soooooooo me thinks things are gonna go good LOL :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I guess this pity party isn't very PUPO of me. I haven't even got to test yet, so maybe I will be joining her soon. So are you really waiting until AF is due to test?Click to expand...

I'm gonna try extremely hard to wait till almost 13dpo. The only thing would would change my mind is if i get tons of cramps like the month i was preg. They started at 9dpo and lasted a freakin week! If ever i get those then i would test sooner but till then nopeeee.


----------



## keepthefaithx

my friend just texted me shes one centemeter dilated..like this is so hard for me ..what can help me accept this is what is.....please help guys i wanna cry-


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa sweetie I know its SUPER hard....try and remember its gonna be you really soon and your friend probably feels really sad and akward about having this happy time and you being soo sad! Cry it out if you feel like it and then pick yourself up and dust yourself off, we're all here for you love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Stacie :cry: God its incredibly hard isin't it!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lisette. i just really dont know how im guna handle when she has the baby, i wanna cry thinking about it. it just seems so unfair like why does she get to have this happy time and i have to suffer. like i know it is what it is. but my dream is to be a mom, she wasnt even trying to get pregnant, i wana just curl in a ball and be alone-

its really hitting me know that shes due soon-

:(


----------



## keepthefaithx

i will never test so early again....after a chemical, hell noooooo!
i started testing at 7dpo. if i waiting im sure it would be sooo light and i wudda been skepitcal and figured it out-


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> OK seriously! I must have one of those faces that says, "please tell me you're pregnant, I would love to know!". :dohh: Last week the lady that sits next to me comes in announcing she is going to be a Grandma again (her son just got married like 6 months ago). And now I am sitting at luch with my two girlfriends and out of the blue one tells me he daughter is going to be a big sister! It took all of my energy to fake happiness for her, when what I really wanted to do was cry. Plus she told the other lady first and I got the feeling she knew for awhile. This girl was the first person I told when I got pregnant last time and I feel like she didn't even want to tell me (not that I really wanted to know, if that makes any sense?). I just don't know what to do. I really want to go home and crawl into bed.:cry:

Ive just got home from a girly spa evening at my best friends and one of the girls kept saying "is this product ok for me coz im pregnant" - yeh we geddit, jeez!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh Leese i understand it s extremely hard im here for u and luv u bunches sweety. The hard is that there is no magic combination to make it easier. I honestly wish u didnt havr to go threw this. U have to remember ur not a bad person dor reacting this way at all.

But no mather what u have to keep moving forward. Ur an extremely strong woman who i promiss will get to that point eventualy. For now tho u have to grin and bear it. B happy for ur friend in knowing that soon it will b u.

Ur angels wouldnt want u to b sad. It s the type of situation shows us exactly that we are strong and can over come it. Hugeeee hugs sweety wuv u sooooo much xxxxxxx


----------



## babydust818

Godh i hate girls!! I can't stand the preggo ones who have no idea what a mc is like and think its okay to say certain things. Like HELLO my heart is sensitive!!!! My bff goes Thurs to find out what she's having. I'm so jealous. I would've been 3 wks further than her :(

We can all relate to our friends and our jealousy but we can't help it!!! I hope we can have a BFP girls. I can't take this shit anymore. Everywhere you turn its babies babies babies. Whether its a baby in a store or resturaunt. Baby section in stores, friends with babies, commercials with babies, movies with babies, symptoms you had when you were pregnant. I just have no idea how us girls got through it all but we somehow do. We are way stronger than most girls. 

I have a good feeling about myself this month but i don't wanna jinx it. I can't wait for the next week to fly by. I don't wanna test until next tuesday. Fx'd i can do it!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh Rach I know what you mean! My friend that is pregnant is the same one that kept telling me that "God has a plan" when I had my miscarriage. I know she was just trying to help, but it still irks me. I just want to ask her if God's plan was to take my baby from me and make me watch her pregnancy, because if it was that is one shitty plan and I must be one bad person to deserve that. If these ladies even knew a fraction of the sadness that a miscarriage causes they wouldn't say the things they say.


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> Ohh Leese i understand it s extremely hard im here for u and luv u bunches sweety. The hard is that there is no magic combination to make it easier. I honestly wish u didnt havr to go threw this. U have to remember ur not a bad person dor reacting this way at all.
> 
> But no mather what u have to keep moving forward. Ur an extremely strong woman who i promiss will get to that point eventualy. For now tho u have to grin and bear it. B happy for ur friend in knowing that soon it will b u.
> 
> Ur angels wouldnt want u to b sad. It s the type of situation shows us exactly that we are strong and can over come it. Hugeeee hugs sweety wuv u sooooo much xxxxxxx

thanks wuv uuuuuuuuuuu!!!

xoxox how are you doing sweets


----------



## keepthefaithx

does anyone watch the show broke girls.

i love it lol so funnyyyy


----------



## babydust818

Omfg 2 broke girls is my favv!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol its great, i think the girls are so pretty in it, love kat dennings i think shes gorg.

hows everyone doing today??

i had such a bad morning i was really said thinking of everything and felt i couldnt like breathe. and took one of my xanax i shouldnt have took a whole im guna pass out at work AHHH lol

when will i be happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

I love two broke girls. I find it hillarious! My husband enjoys watching me laugh while watching them hahaha, also during the big bang theory which is currently another of my favs.


----------



## jessy1101

2 Broke girls is awsome!! Kat Dennings is very pretty i find too! Big Bang rockssss

Wow today is officialy my 1 year wedding anniversary!! I still cant believe it's been a year already jesus where did time fly?? And my huby woke me up with hugeeee kisses this morning since he didnt forget it was today i was suprised since he sometimes forgets things so easily LOL. Ahhh wuv him bunches lololol

Of course women that havent had a mc dont understand. Sometimes the hard thing is that they think they do understand u know? And yes i get they want to try and help us and make us feel better and etc but damnit sometimes it's the opposite that happens huh? I feel better hearing dont worry it will happen from u guys then from someone who hasnt been threw this crap. 

It's poring down rain right now. I'm in a 15 story building on the 10th floor. Wanna know how extremely evil i am? This whole building is made out of windows and the window washing guys and outside my windown washing it down in the pouring rain..i'm standing beside my window waving at them teeeeheeeeeheeee OMG i'm a big meany pants...AND I FREAKIN WUV IT!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> 2 Broke girls is awsome!! Kat Dennings is very pretty i find too! Big Bang rockssss
> 
> Wow today is officialy my 1 year wedding anniversary!! I still cant believe it's been a year already jesus where did time fly?? And my huby woke me up with hugeeee kisses this morning since he didnt forget it was today i was suprised since he sometimes forgets things so easily LOL. Ahhh wuv him bunches lololol
> 
> Of course women that havent had a mc dont understand. Sometimes the hard thing is that they think they do understand u know? And yes i get they want to try and help us and make us feel better and etc but damnit sometimes it's the opposite that happens huh? I feel better hearing dont worry it will happen from u guys then from someone who hasnt been threw this crap.
> 
> It's poring down rain right now. I'm in a 15 story building on the 10th floor. Wanna know how extremely evil i am? This whole building is made out of windows and the window washing guys and outside my windown washing it down in the pouring rain..i'm standing beside my window waving at them teeeeheeeeeheeee OMG i'm a big meany pants...AND I FREAKIN WUV IT!!

Why are they washing the windows in the pouring rain??? Aren't they just getting dirty again? Isn't that kind of like washing your car in the rain? LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 2 Broke girls is awsome!! Kat Dennings is very pretty i find too! Big Bang rockssss
> 
> Wow today is officialy my 1 year wedding anniversary!! I still cant believe it's been a year already jesus where did time fly?? And my huby woke me up with hugeeee kisses this morning since he didnt forget it was today i was suprised since he sometimes forgets things so easily LOL. Ahhh wuv him bunches lololol
> 
> Of course women that havent had a mc dont understand. Sometimes the hard thing is that they think they do understand u know? And yes i get they want to try and help us and make us feel better and etc but damnit sometimes it's the opposite that happens huh? I feel better hearing dont worry it will happen from u guys then from someone who hasnt been threw this crap.
> 
> It's poring down rain right now. I'm in a 15 story building on the 10th floor. Wanna know how extremely evil i am? This whole building is made out of windows and the window washing guys and outside my windown washing it down in the pouring rain..i'm standing beside my window waving at them teeeeheeeeeheeee OMG i'm a big meany pants...AND I FREAKIN WUV IT!!
> 
> Why are they washing the windows in the pouring rain??? Aren't they just getting dirty again? Isn't that kind of like washing your car in the rain? LOLClick to expand...

Yup i know...the best part?? They are really hot guys!! All dripping wet and mhhhhmmm.....jesus i love my job today teeeheeee. They can keep scrubbing with all that manly goodness as much as they want :happydance::happydance:


----------



## themarshas

Happy Anniversary Jessy!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Happy Anniversary Jessy!

Ahhhhhh :hugs::hugs::hugs: Wuv u bunches sweety pie!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 2 Broke girls is awsome!! Kat Dennings is very pretty i find too! Big Bang rockssss
> 
> Wow today is officialy my 1 year wedding anniversary!! I still cant believe it's been a year already jesus where did time fly?? And my huby woke me up with hugeeee kisses this morning since he didnt forget it was today i was suprised since he sometimes forgets things so easily LOL. Ahhh wuv him bunches lololol
> 
> Of course women that havent had a mc dont understand. Sometimes the hard thing is that they think they do understand u know? And yes i get they want to try and help us and make us feel better and etc but damnit sometimes it's the opposite that happens huh? I feel better hearing dont worry it will happen from u guys then from someone who hasnt been threw this crap.
> 
> It's poring down rain right now. I'm in a 15 story building on the 10th floor. Wanna know how extremely evil i am? This whole building is made out of windows and the window washing guys and outside my windown washing it down in the pouring rain..i'm standing beside my window waving at them teeeeheeeeeheeee OMG i'm a big meany pants...AND I FREAKIN WUV IT!!
> 
> Why are they washing the windows in the pouring rain??? Aren't they just getting dirty again? Isn't that kind of like washing your car in the rain? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yup i know...the best part?? They are really hot guys!! All dripping wet and mhhhhmmm.....jesus i love my job today teeeheeee. They can keep scrubbing with all that manly goodness as much as they want :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Oh even better! Wish we had that around here. I work with a lot of men and I call all the guys I work with my boyfriends (I am the only female on my program), one of my boyfriends is young and good looking, but all the rest are old enough to be my father :dohh:, really wish I had some eye candy to look at today, it would really improve my week some.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 2 Broke girls is awsome!! Kat Dennings is very pretty i find too! Big Bang rockssss
> 
> Wow today is officialy my 1 year wedding anniversary!! I still cant believe it's been a year already jesus where did time fly?? And my huby woke me up with hugeeee kisses this morning since he didnt forget it was today i was suprised since he sometimes forgets things so easily LOL. Ahhh wuv him bunches lololol
> 
> Of course women that havent had a mc dont understand. Sometimes the hard thing is that they think they do understand u know? And yes i get they want to try and help us and make us feel better and etc but damnit sometimes it's the opposite that happens huh? I feel better hearing dont worry it will happen from u guys then from someone who hasnt been threw this crap.
> 
> It's poring down rain right now. I'm in a 15 story building on the 10th floor. Wanna know how extremely evil i am? This whole building is made out of windows and the window washing guys and outside my windown washing it down in the pouring rain..i'm standing beside my window waving at them teeeeheeeeeheeee OMG i'm a big meany pants...AND I FREAKIN WUV IT!!
> 
> Why are they washing the windows in the pouring rain??? Aren't they just getting dirty again? Isn't that kind of like washing your car in the rain? LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Yup i know...the best part?? They are really hot guys!! All dripping wet and mhhhhmmm.....jesus i love my job today teeeheeee. They can keep scrubbing with all that manly goodness as much as they want :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh even better! Wish we had that around here. I work with a lot of men and I call all the guys I work with my boyfriends (I am the only female on my program), one of my boyfriends is young and good looking, but all the rest are old enough to be my father :dohh:, really wish I had some eye candy to look at today, it would really improve my week some.Click to expand...

Eye candy is THE absolute best isnt it?? It just i dunno...gives u that lil extra boost!

Another good thing is that my 30 year old boss is a total hottie! I cant complain bout that LOL. Anybody else have a hottie boss? Or close working person etc.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies!

Happy anniversary jessy :hugs:

Must be in the air cuz I've been feeling the same way! Babies everywhere and PG friends with my little heart breaking more each day! Trying to be a tuff cookie but....

Wuv you all lots, hope we have better days really soon :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning girlies!
> 
> Happy anniversary jessy :hugs:
> 
> Must be in the air cuz I've been feeling the same way! Babies everywhere and PG friends with my little heart breaking more each day! Trying to be a tuff cookie but....
> 
> Wuv you all lots, hope we have better days really soon :hugs:

It's hard but i know ur strong and a really tuff choco chip cookie soooo it will work out. It goddamnn better work out LOL


----------



## themarshas

There is noooooo eye candy in my office... pretty sad really considering I work in a construction field. Occasionally one of our distributors sales reps come in and he's pretty (in general, and to look at). But on a daily basis I get no eye candy other than the hubby who is fairly attractive (I know I'm biased but I'm pretty lucky).


----------



## jessy1101

Ok check out this amazing hamburger place we have here and I soo wanna go eat one right now LOL. It's amazing!

It's called The Works let me know which hamburger you guys would try..we'll be able to see who is daring and who isnt teeeheeee 

https://worksburger.sitebenefits.com/Menus/OurMenu/tabid/105198/Default.aspx

I've already tried the San fransisco treat and OMG YUM!!! Next up i'm thinking the Sk8R Boy oooooo


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG jessy girl you just made my day!!!!! Mouth officially watering! I am totally gonna have to go there on my next supperoworks trip in Jan! I would try the Roughriders comeback for sure cuz it sounds yummy and its H's fav team :) Dam girl did you see that poutine menu?!!!!!! DANGEROUS STUFF!!!!!! 

Only good news of my day has been my vacation and H's is officially approved, second week of Feb!!!! Back to cruise browsing! YAY!!!!!!! Where u at girl?


----------



## Twinkie210

New symptom, although I think 4dpo is too early for real symptoms LOL, but I am so dizzy right now. I think it might have to do with my progesterone supplement. I am hoping I make it up to the lunch room.


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG jessy girl you just made my day!!!!! Mouth officially watering! I am totally gonna have to go there on my next supperoworks trip in Jan! I would try the Roughriders comeback for sure cuz it sounds yummy and its H's fav team :) Dam girl did you see that poutine menu?!!!!!! DANGEROUS STUFF!!!!!!
> 
> Only good news of my day has been my vacation and H's is officially approved, second week of Feb!!!! Back to cruise browsing! YAY!!!!!!! Where u at girl?

That's the exact burger my hubby took last time!!! It was delicious!! I swear they have the most amazing burgers it's sick and yes the poutine is also to die for!! Plus all those shakes?? INCREDIBLE!! Damnit i think i want to go there for dinner tonight LOLOLO.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> New symptom, although I think 4dpo is too early for real symptoms LOL, but I am so dizzy right now. I think it might have to do with my progesterone supplement. I am hoping I make it up to the lunch room.

Oooo it could b the prog...or something else TEEHEEE :happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

FX crossed for ya Twinks!!!

Jessy OMG what are the chances of the same burger pick???? LOL I'm jelly, wanna live closer now too!!!!!

This dam Mesina BETTER be right I totally agree!!!!!!! How many DPO are you now?


----------



## keepthefaithx

im on my diet and im SOOOO hungry i want everything, meatball parm, doritos, nachos w cheese guacamole, ice cream sundae, a big fat cheeseburger.

LOLOL

omg im dying here only day 2...LOL

whats everyones fave foods??


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg jess i wanna kill you!!! lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Lisa its ok I was thinking the same, I love you and wanna kill you at the same time :winkwink:

I would list a nice massive list here for you but we both know what that would do! Stay strong sweetie pie! Tell me what healthy foods you've been eating? :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh Lisa, when I was watching what I ate I made homemade ranch dip, but used the low fat sour cream and ate it with carrots or celery (celery is great because it has like 0 calories). And the home made ranch dip tastes 1000X better than the low fat ranch dressing you buy. There are some of the 100 calorie packs that are awesome for a sweet treat.

Good Luck! I know it is soooo hard! I went out for lunch today and I had frozen custard (even though it is like 30 degrees outside!) I feel very bad, LOL but it tasted good! :)


----------



## themarshas

Goodness! I'm glad I just went to lunch. My 1st choice at this moment would be north of fifth. But there is not a single burger on that menu that I wouldn't love to try  Well... maybe not the ho hum because that's lame... ummm poutine... Can't wait for New Year's now! VT made Poutine is just not the same as that in good ol' Canada! 

Newbie- Please take me on your vacation. Pretty please? Last year I was planning our Italy trip at this point and I really suck at not having a vacation to look forward too. However, I think my DH is going to Daytona (Florida- but for the NASCAR race) in February and if he goes then we're making a vayk out of it. I don't care about the race but Daytona is my favorite vayk destination (been there 3 times haha) so I'm holding out hope... even though we really should be saving up money and vayk time for the baby. Oh well. Woulda, Coulda, Shoulda... going on vacation!

Favorite food: ummm anything! Seriously. I eat everything. But if I had to choose a few: Lobster, anything Italian (Seafood Risotto is a fav), anything with chocolate, and tositos and salsa; would top my list.


----------



## keepthefaithx

sounds good stacie, i wanna buy carrots and cherry tomatoes and make that dip!

listette im doing weight watchers so pretty much i can eat what i want just a little bit-

like today i had coffee, yogart, toast w peanut butter 2 slices of turkey and a baked sweet potatoe, im guna have a granola bar for a snack and sausage and peppers tonight.

cant wait lol i love to eat


----------



## keepthefaithx

lobster risotto OMG LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> sounds good stacie, i wanna buy carrots and cherry tomatoes and make that dip!
> 
> listette im doing weight watchers so pretty much i can eat what i want just a little bit-
> 
> like today i had coffee, yogart, toast w peanut butter 2 slices of turkey and a baked sweet potatoe, im guna have a granola bar for a snack and sausage and peppers tonight.
> 
> cant wait lol i love to eat

LOL I ate toast with peanut butter for like 3 weeks straight for breakfast.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Those burgers sound soooo good!!!!! :thumbup:

Stacie- dizziness has always been one of my first pg signs......:happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

OMG OMG look what I got delivered this afternoon!!



I love my hubby he's totaly gettin some tonight!! Shittt....does that make me easy? LOL ahh well guess i'm easy like that LOL :happydance::happydance:

BOWCHICA WOW WOW


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow, what a great guy! You can be easy - it's your anniversary, we won't judge you haha!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

damn jess, ya a bj is in order...LOL

my first real preg sign both times was backache and shortness of breath..both times ahhhhhh


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL u guys think it's BJ territory huh? I couldnt agree more teeeheeee


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mine were nausea, dizziness, really sore bbs both times!

Don't wanna jinx myself but - don't know what the heck dpo i am but over last three days i've had few dizzy spells, few waves of nausea and midly sore/itchy nips..... But - i've had a few late nights in a row and worked a few long days so could be just tired and nip situation could be just down to how freakin cold it is right now!!! :shrug:


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> LOLOL u guys think it's BJ territory huh? I couldnt agree more teeeheeee

Well let's face it - you've already o'd so your vadge don't need those :spermy:

:haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey guys what u think of my new girls name, same first Liliana but with Victoria as a middle

Liliana Victoria. if i have a girl...one day....:(

:) xo


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> LOLOL u guys think it's BJ territory huh? I couldnt agree more teeeheeee
> 
> Well let's face it - you've already o'd so your vadge don't need those :spermy:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

Truer words have never spoken spoken hunny.

OMG Leese there is an edible arrangement place close to here!! It looks freakin amazing!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yes def bj territory..lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> hey guys what u think of my new girls name, same first Liliana but with Victoria as a middle
> 
> Liliana Victoria. if i have a girl...one day....:(
> 
> :) xo

Very pretty!!

It's still Charlie Elizabeth for meeeeee


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> yes def bj territory..lol

Yes or no for some back door action?


----------



## keepthefaithx

honestly its the most delish stuff you ever ate. its my absolute favorite dessert, when i was preg the first time, i cried for it..lol

so yummy ah now i want lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

its my new fave. and leo loves the name zoey, but idk...lol

but first is def liliana :)


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> honestly its the most delish stuff you ever ate. its my absolute favorite dessert, when i was preg the first time, i cried for it..lol
> 
> so yummy ah now i want lol

Shitttt arent u on a severe diet right now?? We shouldnt b talking bout choco covered fruit LOLOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

omgggg backdoor, no butt sex for me..LOL ouch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> its my new fave. and leo loves the name zoey, but idk...lol
> 
> but first is def liliana :)

Liliane Zoey isnt really...matchy no?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i kno..no more food talk hahah


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i kno..no more food talk hahah

Ya i agree! Who wants delicious choco covered strawberries and bananas when u can eat...grapefruit!! Yummy yummy grapefruit!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

It would take more than flowers for access to my back door hahaha!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> It would take more than flowers for access to my back door hahaha!!

Chocolate covered strawberries cut out as all time delicious flowers??


----------



## keepthefaithx

he likes liliana zoey, liliana kate, liliana mia.

:)

but he likes victoria best actually..lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

My friend's dd is called lily - such a pretty girly name


----------



## keepthefaithx

mrs moo i agree...it would take like a million dollars...LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea i would use Lily as a nick name..:)

i think its so freaking cute


----------



## jessy1101

My middle name is Liliane!! Close enough since it's after my godmother's name and everybody call's her Lilly.


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> It would take more than flowers for access to my back door hahaha!!
> 
> Chocolate covered strawberries cut out as all time delicious flowers??Click to expand...

Hmmm........? Getting closer...!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> mrs moo i agree...it would take like a million dollars...LOL

....

Or chocolate covered strawberries cut out as delicious flowers..

......


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> It would take more than flowers for access to my back door hahaha!!
> 
> Chocolate covered strawberries cut out as all time delicious flowers??Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm........? Getting closer...!Click to expand...

Hand made by hubby chocolate covered strawberries cut out as delicious flowers?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma sounds very promising girl!!!! Keeping everything crossed for u!!! How many DPO are you?

Jessy definatley BJ worthy :winkwink:

Lisa me too kinda on WW!!!! My latest low calorie find....flavored egg whites for 35Calories over an english muffin and you are happenning!!! Also check out this cool site for some idea with WW points too :) https://www.skinnytaste.com/2008/03/recipe-index.html


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> It would take more than flowers for access to my back door hahaha!!
> 
> Chocolate covered strawberries cut out as all time delicious flowers??Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm........? Getting closer...!Click to expand...
> 
> Hand made by hubby chocolate covered strawberries cut out as delicious flowers?Click to expand...

Closer but still not quite....!


----------



## keepthefaithx

OMG yum, love that. did you try the veggie soup from weight watchers...amazing lol

and they sell these things in supermarket, bagel thins...so good 110 calories 1 point ww and i put peanut butter or jelly and i cant believe its not butter so good


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> It would take more than flowers for access to my back door hahaha!!
> 
> Chocolate covered strawberries cut out as all time delicious flowers??Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm........? Getting closer...!Click to expand...
> 
> Hand made by hubby chocolate covered strawberries cut out as delicious flowers?Click to expand...
> 
> Closer but still not quite....!Click to expand...

Hand made by hubby chocolate covered strawberries cut out as delicious flowers with a million dollar check stuck inside?


----------



## keepthefaithx

when i get home, ill post some atlantic city picssss


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> when i get home, ill post some atlantic city picssss

Yessssss we want pics!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

NewbieLisette said:


> Emma sounds very promising girl!!!! Keeping everything crossed for u!!! How many DPO are you?
> 
> 
> I have no idea hun! Either 9 or 7dpo??! If i even ov'd at all haha! It's all very mild at the mo so i'm not getting excited. i'm prob imagining it all anyway! Haven't got any sticks whatsoever in the house to pee on and don't think i'll get chance to get any this week either so time will tell.....


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> It would take more than flowers for access to my back door hahaha!!
> 
> Chocolate covered strawberries cut out as all time delicious flowers??Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm........? Getting closer...!Click to expand...
> 
> Hand made by hubby chocolate covered strawberries cut out as delicious flowers?Click to expand...
> 
> Closer but still not quite....!Click to expand...
> 
> Hand made by hubby chocolate covered strawberries cut out as delicious flowers with a million dollar check stuck inside?Click to expand...


...Er...yeh...that would prob do it!!! ("now i ain't saying she a gold digger....")


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> It would take more than flowers for access to my back door hahaha!!
> 
> Chocolate covered strawberries cut out as all time delicious flowers??Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm........? Getting closer...!Click to expand...
> 
> Hand made by hubby chocolate covered strawberries cut out as delicious flowers?Click to expand...
> 
> Closer but still not quite....!Click to expand...
> 
> Hand made by hubby chocolate covered strawberries cut out as delicious flowers with a million dollar check stuck inside?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Er...yeh...that would prob do it!!! ("now i ain't saying she a gold digger....")Click to expand...

But she ain't messin' wit no broke, broke


----------



## MrsMoo72

Love it!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh hang on tho - i would want a million POUND check hahah


----------



## jessy1101

Moo why r u nervous??? U gotta b cool like a cucumber for time to go faster duhhh


----------



## MrsMoo72

It's coz i'm working tomorrow and gotta cross a picket line eek! People working in public sector - nhs, teachers etc are striking over pensions (government want us to pay more in and retire later) and they will be protesting outside the hospital i work at. I do agree with the protest but i can't leave the ward short staffed as it will be the patients who suffer...


----------



## themarshas

Geesh, I leave for a second and the conversation runs away. Why are we still discussing food? I've already eaten enough for 3 people today! Definetly not helping girlies. 
However, Edible arrangements and/or flowers would most definetly get my DH whatever he wanted. I'm easy and I'll admit it! hahaha


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Geesh, I leave for a second and the conversation runs away. Why are we still discussing food? I've already eaten enough for 3 people today! Definetly not helping girlies.
> However, Edible arrangements and/or flowers would most definetly get my DH whatever he wanted. I'm easy and I'll admit it! hahaha

....Anything???? Like anything anything? U do know where i'm going with this right??


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> It's coz i'm working tomorrow and gotta cross a picket line eek! People working in public sector - nhs, teachers etc are striking over pensions (government want us to pay more in and retire later) and they will be protesting outside the hospital i work at. I do agree with the protest but i can't leave the ward short staffed as it will be the patients who suffer...

Eeeeekkkk i understand now LOL


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Geesh, I leave for a second and the conversation runs away. Why are we still discussing food? I've already eaten enough for 3 people today! Definetly not helping girlies.
> However, Edible arrangements and/or flowers would most definetly get my DH whatever he wanted. I'm easy and I'll admit it! hahaha
> 
> ....Anything???? Like anything anything? U do know where i'm going with this right??Click to expand...

hahaha. Well almost anything. I'm easy all around apparently.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Geesh, I leave for a second and the conversation runs away. Why are we still discussing food? I've already eaten enough for 3 people today! Definetly not helping girlies.
> However, Edible arrangements and/or flowers would most definetly get my DH whatever he wanted. I'm easy and I'll admit it! hahaha
> 
> ....Anything???? Like anything anything? U do know where i'm going with this right??Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha. Well almost anything. I'm easy all around apparently.Click to expand...

Ok but jizzing in ur hair is out right????


----------



## themarshas

Ohhh and as for names, I love Lily! However our little one will be either Alexa/Alexia/Alexis (haven't picked a specific one yet) Taylor or Colby Allen. We've had names picked out for years.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Ohhh and as for names, I love Lily! However our little one will be either Alexa/Alexia/Alexis (haven't picked a specific one yet) Taylor or Colby Allen. We've had names picked out for years.

Ditto! And my little boy will be named Alexis!


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Geesh, I leave for a second and the conversation runs away. Why are we still discussing food? I've already eaten enough for 3 people today! Definetly not helping girlies.
> However, Edible arrangements and/or flowers would most definetly get my DH whatever he wanted. I'm easy and I'll admit it! hahaha
> 
> ....Anything???? Like anything anything? U do know where i'm going with this right??Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha. Well almost anything. I'm easy all around apparently.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok but jizzing in ur hair is out right????Click to expand...

bahahaha yes. Actually, jizzing anywhere other than inside my vaja is not allowed.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh it totally stings if it gets in your eye :blush:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yeh it totally stings if it gets in your eye :blush:

OMG WHAAAAA??? How do u know that???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Accidents happen.....:blush:


----------



## jessy1101

Moo u cant leave us hanging here chica!!


----------



## jessy1101

mrsmoo72 said:


> accidents happen.....:blush:

........................
..............................
...................................................


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Those burgers sound soooo good!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Stacie- dizziness has always been one of my first pg signs......:happydance:

I can only hope... but I don't think it could be a symptom at 4dpo... LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Those burgers sound soooo good!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Stacie- dizziness has always been one of my first pg signs......:happydance:
> 
> I can only hope... but I don't think it could be a symptom at 4dpo... LOLClick to expand...

I'm sorry i'm still stuck on imagining getting man juice skirted in my eye..My brain should start functionning in a few minutes..


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Accidents happen.....:blush:

U do realise i would still of prefered that to umm...poohing on my hubby right??????????


----------



## babydust818

6dpo today. I hope implantation is happening. I woke up again this morning feelinng like i never slept last night. I felt like i was beat up. I keep thinking and what if I'm not going to be pregnant this month? Then what? I will keep trying but this month i think I'd disappear from bnb for a bit. I just am so pumped up for a bfp and if I'm letdown i think i'll kill myself. Not really but i will be soooo sad and hurt.

Earlier you were talking about your early symptoms when pregnant. Mine was extremely MEAN and moody, i was very very forgetful. I couldn't remember shit. And i had bad headaches nonstop which i have now. Ugh i just wanna wipe and see a little blood from implantation. I want my baby.... :(


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> 6dpo today. I hope implantation is happening. I woke up again this morning feelinng like i never slept last night. I felt like i was beat up. I keep thinking and what if I'm not going to be pregnant this month? Then what? I will keep trying but this month i think I'd disappear from bnb for a bit. I just am so pumped up for a bfp and if I'm letdown i think i'll kill myself. Not really but i will be soooo sad and hurt.
> 
> Earlier you were talking about your early symptoms when pregnant. Mine was extremely MEAN and moody, i was very very forgetful. I couldn't remember shit. And i had bad headaches nonstop which i have now. Ugh i just wanna wipe and see a little blood from implantation. I want my baby.... :(

Ooooooo FX for u sweety!!


----------



## babydust818

I just wish i fucking knew now. I'm so miserable thinking about it. I seriously haven't even wanted to test. I know about 11dpo i'll want to. I'm trying to hold out to 13dpo. UGH i just wanna rip my hair out!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry Jessy, it took me awhile to catch up....

OK lets see if I can summarize!

Edible Arrangements are awesome! I bought my Mom one for mother's day and DH got me one for Mother's day too!

But... they are not enough to persuade me for some back door actions... the million $ on the other hand just may be enough! LOL

Seriously! Jizz in the eye???? Yeah I guess that would burn! 

I never really have any early symptoms... so I don't know why I bother to symptom spot!

Emma- I would hate to half to choose whether or not to cross the picket line. But I agree that it would only be the patients that would suffer!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh, the jizz in the eye thing...not much to tell really...dh just wanted to give me a "facial"....!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yeh, the jizz in the eye thing...not much to tell really...dh just wanted to give me a "facial"....!!!!

:xmas13:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Atlantic cityyyyy, my sister is in first pic farthest right-

:)
 



Attached Files:







olol.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 16









vxxx.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 14









owww.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## keepthefaithx

the rest were too wild...LOL


----------



## lauren10

Hi all, 

work is so sucky busy and I have no time to catch up. der. 

it's my DH's birthday today. i made dinner and we had cake, and we might have birthday sex if it's in the next 20 minutes because I'm about to pass out. 

What's news around here? anything exciting? miss chatting with you guys. 

Oh...and, I got the date for my "early" ultrasound. Dec 15th. I'll be 10 weeks...what the fuck!? That's not early. I have a 12 week one with the high risk specialist anyway because I'm old as fuck, remember. How am I supposed to wait that long to find out everything is ok? I started raising hell today trying to get it moved up, so we'll see if that works. If my family doc doesn't get me what I want...I'm calling in the OB (who told me I could have one at 7 weeks...I knew the family doc would screw it up). am I being a bitch?

So, who is getting jizzed in the eye? who's in the tww? lots and lots and lots of positive thoughts for everyone!~!!


----------



## babydust818

So i been having very light cramping for over an hour. In my lower back mainly. I got an achy feeling down my leg as well. Fx'd its a sign!!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach that could very much b a sign! I dont think u can get pms that early right?

How r all my pupo s doing?? It s hump day!!! Do da humppp do da humpy humpppp lolol actualy the easiest thing is that ur supose to grab someone to hump.. Preferably ur DH..just sayin lolol

Is this week almost done?? I want it to b friday night so i can go midnight madness xmas shopping!!! They have that here every friday of december which freakin rocks.


----------



## Twinkie210

I wish it was Friday! I have a huge proposal that I have to finish this week and it is killing me. If I don't get it done today, I will probably be staying late tomorrow to work on it :(

I was dizzy again to day when I got out of bed, so I am hoping it means that my progesterone is nice and high, but my temp is still lower than it normally is, so that isn't really a good sign progesterone wise (maybe the low temp is because it is crazy cold outside????) Seriously had to thaw the frost off my car for the first time this fall. And I left my dress coat at work yesterday so I was feezing my booty off walking into work.

Jessy- Midnight Madness sounds like lots of fun! I wish I was going shopping!


----------



## confusedprego

lauren10 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> work is so sucky busy and I have no time to catch up. der.
> 
> it's my DH's birthday today. i made dinner and we had cake, and we might have birthday sex if it's in the next 20 minutes because I'm about to pass out.
> 
> What's news around here? anything exciting? miss chatting with you guys.
> 
> Oh...and, I got the date for my "early" ultrasound. Dec 15th. I'll be 10 weeks...what the fuck!? That's not early. I have a 12 week one with the high risk specialist anyway because I'm old as fuck, remember. How am I supposed to wait that long to find out everything is ok? I started raising hell today trying to get it moved up, so we'll see if that works. If my family doc doesn't get me what I want...I'm calling in the OB (who told me I could have one at 7 weeks...I knew the family doc would screw it up). am I being a bitch?
> 
> So, who is getting jizzed in the eye? who's in the tww? lots and lots and lots of positive thoughts for everyone!~!!

I would raise major hell! I booked my first ultrasound for December 12th (7weeks 4days) but had pain from a cyst and had to go in to make sure it wasn't ectopic (that was only 4weeks 5days - so we didn't see anything except a gestational sac - which they said looked perfect - and a nasty corpus luteum cyst) but when the doctor realized my first ultrasound wasn't scheduled until 7weeks 4days he walked me out to the receptionist and told her I needed it bumped up a week with my history. So, I'll be 6weeks 4days with this one. I had a scan at 7weeks 4days with my first pregnancy - def put up a fight and see if you can get it moved up! 

Hope everyone else is doing great!! I've been crazy busy too and have had a hard time keeping up!! all your food stuff sounded delicious and made me hungry though


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hate shopping, guys im so not in the mood this year for shit.


----------



## babydust818

Stacie - burrr you're making me cold just thinking about it! We had a light snowfall for the first time here (indiana). It didn't stay. Have you been getting TONS of rain like us? So sick of it!! I just want it to snow and stay.

Jessy - i hope its a good sign. I don't feel it right now but i sure did last night. Then some twinges every now and then. I def need to do the humpty hump. Its been 6 days :( and i wanna go shopping too. Is it like black friday?

Lauren - bitch and bitch and bitch! I was basically screaming and causing a huge scene when i was pregnant. Its the horomones coming out! But i too would want an earlier appt. That's horse shit! 

7dpo today! Going to try and hold out another 6 days. We will see. I have a tug o war going on in my head about it. Sometimes i feel so comfortable saying 'i think this is it. I think I'm preg'. Then other times i just wanna break down and cry and say 'this isn't it, just doesn't feel it'.


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i'm exactly like u right now. I just dont think this is it LOL. And for no freakin reason either that's the worse part. It's just too many dissapointements u know? It messes up ur head and u just dont think yupp this is it i'm finaly preg!!

It's just like black friday but the stores give huge promotions and gifts and etc straight up till midnight!! There are tons of carolers and santa's everywhere and u just feel warm inside u know?

Lauren i'd put up a fuckingg scene soooo badly. It's for ur own piece of mind. The ideal thing would be to make it seem as worse as possible. Like u've had tons of pains and maybe something is wrong and etc etc. They will do a scan in no time!! So what's 1 lil white lie in the grand scheme of things no?


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Stacie - burrr you're making me cold just thinking about it! We had a light snowfall for the first time here (indiana). It didn't stay. Have you been getting TONS of rain like us? So sick of it!! I just want it to snow and stay.
> 
> Jessy - i hope its a good sign. I don't feel it right now but i sure did last night. Then some twinges every now and then. I def need to do the humpty hump. Its been 6 days :( and i wanna go shopping too. Is it like black friday?
> 
> Lauren - bitch and bitch and bitch! I was basically screaming and causing a huge scene when i was pregnant. Its the horomones coming out! But i too would want an earlier appt. That's horse shit!
> 
> 7dpo today! Going to try and hold out another 6 days. We will see. I have a tug o war going on in my head about it. Sometimes i feel so comfortable saying 'i think this is it. I think I'm preg'. Then other times i just wanna break down and cry and say 'this isn't it, just doesn't feel it'.

We had tons of rain the past couple days, now just bitter cold! My husband said we had flurries a couple night ago, but not much (I am in southwestern Illinois across the river from St. Louis).

I am going through so many emotions right now it is not even funny. Part of me wants to believe that this is the month, but then the logical parts says that I feel exactly the same as last month and that wasn't it. Ugh, seriously if I don't get a BFP this month I don't know what I will do! I can NOT sit and watch my friend get her cute little bump and not have one :( I just keep thinking I should have a big giant bump right now! I was perfectly fine last week just waiting and seeing if the next few month give me a BFP, but now I feel like there is so much pressure to get one right NOW!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies! 

How you all doing? I've been trying to catch up but its month end so its extra sucky here :(

I can imagine you guys are all in that ikky first stage of the 2WW where you doubt everything and trying not to get your hopes up! Stay strong and postive! Lots of dust your way chicas!

Lisa baby how you doing hun? This time of year kinda sucks eh! Your AC pics arer freaking grogeous! What in the hell are you dieting girl? Pffttt I'd be living it up! LOL What's on the healthy menu today?

Lauren & CP we missed ya lots :hugs:


----------



## themarshas

I was just about to say that no one had talked about food yet today... but then Newbie did! I'm soooo hungry today. I've been eating all the time (literally I finish a snack or meal and start another one) the last 3 days... and I got on the scale this morning and I'd lost 1.5 lbs. Someone want to explain this to me? I haven't thrown up at all so I have no clue. Apparently this bean making my metabolism faster than it already is! You can hate me, but I'm the girl that tried to reach 100lbs in high school and failed. So I'm sitting here starving at all times, dreaming of spaghetti (I dunno why). I do know that my grocery bills are going to be insane for the next 8 months...

And I'm with Newbie, Lisa whyyyyy are you dieting?


----------



## babydust818

Stacie I'm feeling everything you are right now. Its hard as hell. It makes me just wanna hide in a hole until its Gods time.


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> I was just about to say that no one had talked about food yet today... but then Newbie did! I'm soooo hungry today. I've been eating all the time (literally I finish a snack or meal and start another one) the last 3 days... and I got on the scale this morning and I'd lost 1.5 lbs. Someone want to explain this to me? I haven't thrown up at all so I have no clue. Apparently this bean making my metabolism faster than it already is! You can hate me, but I'm the girl that tried to reach 100lbs in high school and failed. So I'm sitting here starving at all times, dreaming of spaghetti (I dunno why). I do know that my grocery bills are going to be insane for the next 8 months...
> 
> And I'm with Newbie, Lisa whyyyyy are you dieting?

The pregnancy hormone will speed up your metabolism! I started losing weight right after I found out I was pregnant last time! There is actually a diet out there called the HCG diet that people are taking the pregnancy hormone to help them lose weight! Just try to eat healthy and eat small frequent meals to avoid feeling sick!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol thanks lisette but i did gain 10 and i feel it...and need it off lol

thank you tho lol

im doing okay...just cant wait for hollidays to be over, im a bah humbug girl this year-

:(

i have my apt sched for dec 19 for my results...cant wait

...

tonight im making raspberry chicken cant wait!!!!! yummmm


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys i appreciate it lol but i just wanna loose the 10 i gained nothing more, ive always been at my ideal weight. and after being pregnant i didnt care and ate whatever, i am generally a very healthy eatter but ive been so bad lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

if you guys want the raspberry chicken recipe its so yum and healthy let me know !!


----------



## themarshas

keepthefaithx said:


> if you guys want the raspberry chicken recipe its so yum and healthy let me know !!

I'd love it! Those are two of my favorite things haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

k..not really sure of the amounts...lol im bad w that i just make it..like by eye
plus i kinda made it up..lol


its supposed to be sort of thick the sauce-

fresh raspberries
raspberry jam (main ingredient)
pineapple juice (with little chunks)
a little honey
a little dijion mustard
a little soy sauce
a little lemon juice
garlic salt


ok lol so cut up chicken in bite size pieces and mix everything together put in a pyrex or corning wear dish that has cooking spray or i like to coat it in i cant believe its not butter.

baked on 350 until chicken is cooked.

i usually put it over brown rice & make some pilsbury biscuits with it.

so yum!


hope ya like if you make it lol


----------



## Twinkie210

I just went to lunch and had soup and a salad, but had a big fat piece of cake for dessert! I went with a girl that I didn't used to talk to much, but she has kind of been keeping me sane the past couple months. She suffered through 7 years of infertility and multiple failed attempts at IUI and IVF, but got pregnant naturally with her son that turns one on Saturday. I really needed a lunch date with her to reaffirm the fact that I am not a crazy jealous bitch LOL. So I feel much better now! Besides the fact that I am stuffed and feel like I need to go barf...


----------



## babydust818

Mmm big fat piece of cake!!! Its awesome Stacie, that you have someone to talk to!! It helps a lot i imagine. We are all jealous bitches but no one can blame us.

Lisa oooo that chicken sounds good! I wish i was a clean eater. I've always chosen pizza or chocolate over fruits n veggies.

So, i am feeling little cramps again today! Nothing bad. I'm hoping this is good!!! I woke up this morning and went back to sleep an hour later bcz I'm SO tired all the time.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach sounds really good sweety pie!!!! 

Lisa OMG that recepie sounds crazy yummy good! I'm gonna try is ASAP!!!! Hang in there love, its ok to be a little bah humbug! I'm with ya!

Stacie sounds like a nice lunch and a good re-charge of your faith! :hugs:

Themarshas - sounds like you are doing great girlie!!!! Don't worry about the extra eating, enjoy every moment!

Where Jessy today!!?!?!?


----------



## keepthefaithx

How are all the preggies in here feeling?? Any updates or when are future sonos give us some info lol


----------



## confusedprego

keepthefaithx said:


> How are all the preggies in here feeling?? Any updates or when are future sonos give us some info lol

doin pretty good. Def had the nausea set in - which makes me feel better about this pregnancy since I never had that last time - but I'm still pretty nervous for my scan on Monday. 

I'm "working from home" today as my boss is on vacation and I'm a graduate student so we just kind of come and go as we please but it's easier to disappear for a day when the boss is out of the office. I'm kind of dreading telling my coworkers (fellow female graduate students) that I'm preggers as pregnancy during the program is something some of the girls are very against for some reason. I wasn't going to put my life on hold for my degree, I know I can do both at the same time and I'm past the most stressful time of my degree until my defense, so we're goin for it :shrug:

Now I'm just rambling..I'll let you guys know how my scan goes, keep your fingers crossed for me! I'll be 6wks 4days..

Oh and my diamond fell out of my engagement ring today! how scary! I found it, but I was crazy freaking out!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg confused at least you have it lol

that happend to my friend she lost it tho...suckssss

aw ur scan is monday wow soon!

def let us know!!!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I know I'm not in the clear yet, just trying to stay positive :) 

Will def let you guys know how it goes (good or bad!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i know what u mean, but just stay strong!!!

i cant wait for my results i feel like dec 19 is so far away!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Sorry sorry sorry i've totaly been MIA today but it's sooooo busy here today i feel like ripping my heart out...trying to fix stoopid mistakes that some people did and fun fun FUNNNN lol. It just makes me look at them in that whole R u serious right now? Really?


----------



## themarshas

Other than nausea, sore boobs and being hungry all the time (all of which I take as a good thing) everything is going well here. I too am dreading telling work... I'm not sure how that will go... i'm one of 4 women in a company of 50ish and the only other woman who's ever had a child here was the bosses daughter. I'm not sure how flexible or accomodating he'll be. Oh well I have until January. Otherwise, just waiting on my first ultrasound which is monday as well, at 6w2d.


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess wtf my day isnt the same....lol

i hear you with work i hate the dick patients that come to my job UGHHH


----------



## Twinkie210

I am getting ready to leave for the dentist :( I really hope I can get by with no cavities again!


----------



## babydust818

I have f'n heartburn. Damn you honey mustard pretzels.


----------



## keepthefaithx

oooo i love honey mustard pretzels...sorry they were mean to you :(


----------



## jessy1101

Honey mustard pretzels r biatches lol!!

What is everybody doing this weekend?? Holy crapp decembee 1st tomorrow whaaaaa how is that possible right?

Ooo ive been trying to google what is the 2011 gift of the year any ideas? Wasnt last year the Wii fit? Hmmm..i forget lol. What r u buying ur DH s??


----------



## lauren10

I will do my bitch thing!!! And get my ultrasound

I miss chatting with you guys. I hate work right now!!! If they weren't paying me I'd quit. 

Testing soon anyone? Has it been 2 weeks yet??! Xxxxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Every year me and dh just go to a nice fancy romantic din.

we get eachother stuff for vday. lol

i have so many people to get for its re-dick. stores are mobbed i always wait til last minute EVERY YEAR...why tho? lol


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren i miss u sooooo much hunny!! Im honestly really happy tho everything has been going great in ur end!! Thankfully once the weekend gets here and we go back monday i ll already b at 8dpo wooooooo!! Come on testing day hiihii im doing great tho puttin it out of my mind and etc. 

Xmas has been my main concerne so thats nice. Leese sadly im the last min type of person too! Then i swear soooo baddly then..


----------



## Twinkie210

DH is getting the Kinect for the Xbox 360 (which was a surprise gift 2 years ago). I don't think he knows about it. And I got him some new dress shirts for work and a new tie. I don't know if I will get him anything else. He asked me what I want and I told him a baby... LOL.


----------



## babydust818

I told my mom and OH i wanted a baby as well LOL. My 'symptoms' have stayed with me all day. I'm so tired right now. We shall see what the next few days has in store for me. Testing day will be Tuesday! Can i wait that long?!?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! 

How's everyone tonight? 

Jess & Rach...can't wait for next week already!!! Ssooo excited for ya'll! This Mesina thing, no preasure eh! Lol

Lauren!!! Miss ya bunches sweetie! I'm a week away from O right now so just waiting it out & living vicariously with my girls!

December 1st! Crazy hun! Well I am happy to report most of my xmas shopping is DONE!!! I'm such a planner & list maker that its beyond me to wait! Lol This year I even shopped for my bff who had tons to get but no time to get to a mall! Fun stuff for me :) Bath & Body works has some red hot deals & make great gifts I think! For H we decided just to do eachothers stockings since we're gonna take a cruise soon & need the $$$ for that! Poor guy never knows what to get me & since like u all I just really want a baby I kindly offered to go to La Senza (our VS) and try on some stuff for him to then pick & fill my stocking! According to Mesina ill concieve late december early Jan so hoping this helps :) For him a couple cute gag gifts & new tie's he needs too!


----------



## babydust818

So excited for you Lisette! BFP in the very near future. I sure hope Mesina is right. Only odd thing is, i totally believe in the Chinese Baby Gender Calendar. Every person I've done is exactly right! Only thing is, its telling me if i conceived now it would be a girl, not a boy. Mesina said boy. So i don't know! Either way i'll love whatever i get!!!! I just found it odd. Anyone else believe in that calendar?


----------



## confusedprego

babydust818 said:


> So excited for you Lisette! BFP in the very near future. I sure hope Mesina is right. Only odd thing is, i totally believe in the Chinese Baby Gender Calendar. Every person I've done is exactly right! Only thing is, its telling me if i conceived now it would be a girl, not a boy. Mesina said boy. So i don't know! Either way i'll love whatever i get!!!! I just found it odd. Anyone else believe in that calendar?

I found those chinese calendar things vary from site to site..a bunch say I'll have a boy and a couple say I'll have a girl, so try a different site lol :)


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> So excited for you Lisette! BFP in the very near future. I sure hope Mesina is right. Only odd thing is, i totally believe in the Chinese Baby Gender Calendar. Every person I've done is exactly right! Only thing is, its telling me if i conceived now it would be a girl, not a boy. Mesina said boy. So i don't know! Either way i'll love whatever i get!!!! I just found it odd. Anyone else believe in that calendar?

The Chinese Baby Gender Calendar was wrong for my son (at least the one I looked at) If you want to look it up, he was conceived in Jan 2003 and I was 20 at the time... the one I saw said girl and he is definately a boy!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I just found a site that you put in either your conception date or your due date and you birthday and it calculates it for you... I get a different result whether I use concetpion or due date LOL, so I guess it could have been right for DS... it gives me different results when I put in my dates for this cycle too, so I guess if I am pregnant I am either having a boy or a girl... that was helpful!


----------



## confusedprego

Lol yea it drives me crazy so I gave up on it..although I assume I have a boy in me just because I feel like uts a boy but that us the majority of what I see on those sites so maybe you just have to do a wide sampling and the majority wins haha


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Lol yea it drives me crazy so I gave up on it..although I assume I have a boy in me just because I feel like uts a boy but that us the majority of what I see on those sites so maybe you just have to do a wide sampling and the majority wins haha

I think I will just wait for an U/S... (I have to get pregnant first LOL). I saw a kit at Walgreens that says it can predict your baby's gender, I think as early as 7 weeks. I am tempted to get it next time, but I think it costs like $50!


----------



## confusedprego

Twinkie210 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Lol yea it drives me crazy so I gave up on it..although I assume I have a boy in me just because I feel like uts a boy but that us the majority of what I see on those sites so maybe you just have to do a wide sampling and the majority wins haha
> 
> I think I will just wait for an U/S... (I have to get pregnant first LOL). I saw a kit at Walgreens that says it can predict your baby's gender, I think as early as 7 weeks. I am tempted to get it next time, but I think it costs like $50!Click to expand...

That sounds fun! I think I could manage 50 bucks! Although my SIL is buying her own ultrasound machine to do an at home personal scan business so I have a feeling if this pregnancy works out that she'll be scanning me all the time haha.


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> Honey mustard pretzels r biatches lol!!
> 
> What is everybody doing this weekend?? Holy crapp decembee 1st tomorrow whaaaaa how is that possible right?
> 
> Ooo ive been trying to google what is the 2011 gift of the year any ideas? Wasnt last year the Wii fit? Hmmm..i forget lol. What r u buying ur DH s??

Im struggling for dh this yr - he already has every game console there is! Im gonna get him a wallet and ds is getting him a new alarm clock as he broke the current one haha!
Ds hs just bought me a lovely clutch bag for xmas bt says I can use if before if I want ;-)


----------



## MrsMoo72

confusedprego said:


> Lol yea it drives me crazy so I gave up on it..although I assume I have a boy in me just because I feel like uts a boy but that us the majority of what I see on those sites so maybe you just have to do a wide sampling and the majority wins haha

I knew I was having a boy when pg with ds even before any scans - just had a feeling! It was weird as I had no idea either way about the baby I lost.


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Lol yea it drives me crazy so I gave up on it..although I assume I have a boy in me just because I feel like uts a boy but that us the majority of what I see on those sites so maybe you just have to do a wide sampling and the majority wins haha
> 
> I think I will just wait for an U/S... (I have to get pregnant first LOL). I saw a kit at Walgreens that says it can predict your baby's gender, I think as early as 7 weeks. I am tempted to get it next time, but I think it costs like $50!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds fun! I think I could manage 50 bucks! Although my SIL is buying her own ultrasound machine to do an at home personal scan business so I have a feeling if this pregnancy works out that she'll be scanning me all the time haha.Click to expand...

If you google gender predictor test, you will find the test I saw. I was wrong it was like $40 at Walgreens, and you can buy it off of the company's website for $27.99. It says you can take it as early as 10 weeks! I am now considering buying one when I get pregnant! Although it says that if you take progesterone you have to wait until 10 days after you stop taking it to use the test, which right now I am taking progesterone everyday :( It would still be fun to do and see if it is right!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hows everyone doing today? 

Think im due af this weekend if cycle back to normal and im def not feeling pg so not getting my hopes up. A girl at work is also TTC and im the only one who knows - shes also due af this wkend so one of us might get lucky!! Xx


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Lol yea it drives me crazy so I gave up on it..although I assume I have a boy in me just because I feel like uts a boy but that us the majority of what I see on those sites so maybe you just have to do a wide sampling and the majority wins haha
> 
> I knew I was having a boy when pg with ds even before any scans - just had a feeling! It was weird as I had no idea either way about the baby I lost.Click to expand...

That is funny, I had no idea with DS, but the baby I lost I had convinced myself was a boy, but that may have been more because I really wanted a girl and didn't want to be disappointed at the ultrasound.


----------



## babydust818

Stacie - it sounds like that gender test you're talking about is the one they were talking about on the news. I guess its the most accurate baby gender test out there. Its not 100% but its decently good i guess!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow i'm still shocked that it's the freakin 1st of december already!! Seriously how is that even possible?? I have no xmas gifts done whatsoever lololol. I'm always last minute-ish soooo guess i'm not suprised. The plan is to start this weekend!!

OMG I wish we had a freakin Victoria Secret here it is the absolute best! The Senza is nice but lately i find color wise it's more young then sex kitten u know? And La vie en rose either u find some type of amazing find or..nuttin at all grrrrr

So far i've made my list of what i want and appart from wanting a baby (no mather what i do i cant buy it..borrow it...bargain for it....nadaaaa) it's practicly all stuff from Sephora LOL. I love that damn store....

I've got my first follow up with my doctor tomorrow morning. I just want to go and meet with her and see what's the what since it has now been over 3 months and i didnt fall into the 'supose to be most fertile time in ur life period'. Guess i'll get my progesterone checked and whatever else she wants to stick me with...Thankfully i already got my pap test in the summer so i doubt she's have to brutaly rip out skin tissue (I'm over exaggerating i know i know). But me thinks she will give my cooch a full on hand probbing sooo...wait fuckk does that mean i cant get mah freak on tonight???? Would it be really really nasty if i did?? I could just tell her it was ummm.....VD (vaginal discharge) right??? Would she believe that???? Pfff it's not as if she could call me out to my face.....uh huh....ya.......'SOB'


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Stacie - it sounds like that gender test you're talking about is the one they were talking about on the news. I guess its the most accurate baby gender test out there. Its not 100% but its decently good i guess!

Dont u have to draw ur own blood for that???? And send in the blood results and etc etc?


----------



## babydust818

Nope i don't think. I believe you just poas. Something about there's a certain chemical or horomone in your body if its a boy or girl. If you have a lot they assume its a boy/girl (not sure which one) and if you don't have that then its the other.


----------



## themarshas

So of course you guys got me interested so I ran off to google chinese gender predictors. haha Last time I was convinced we were having a boy, from the moment we found out my hubby and I both felt like it was going to be a boy. This time he asked what I thought (again the day we found out) and I just feel like this is going to be a girl. The chinese gender predictors all agree that last month I would have concieved a boy and now it is saying this month I concieved a girl... hmmm only time will tell. Either way I'll be happy.


----------



## lauren10

hihihih....

so Jessy and babyd are testing next week?! how exciting!!! I just got my OB's office on the horn and gave it to them. They're going to see what they can do about the ultrasound. I'm pretty sure the OB feels badly for me about my MC so I think he'll help me out. He was on-call in the hospital the day I was there, and he knows my husband was away with the military, I was alone, scared, bleeding to death...yadda yadda...sob stories help with this kind of stuff! I did book my appt with the high risk specialist for Dec 30th. yay. I hope everything is ok. 

I woke up last night with cramping - bad enough to wake me up is kind of bad. it's passed today. I hope it was just an ovary cyst or something. or maybe gas...i have had a lot of that too. 

Jessy, do you need DH's sperm tonight? If you do, just go for it...the OB can deal I'm sure! I HATE oozy cum coming out. it's such a pain, isn't it? 

Miss you girls like crazy!!! The new guy I'm training is off this week so I have a slight break from the stupidity. He comes back Monday though...and I'm dreading that already. I think we're letting him go after the holidays.


----------



## Girl20

Heloooo ladies:yipee:

Im finally able to join your thread, was invited by some lovely chicks!:thumbup:

Well I thought mabe I should give you all a propper introduction of myself so here it goes!

My name is Adri and I am 21year old crazy girl :tease: from South Africa!. I just got married on the 29th of October 2011 to my sexy husband, oh his name is Jacques and he is 26 (been together 4 years today!), he is such a good guy - I could thank my lucky starts for a man like him.

Well to cut a very long story short, we were TTC since June/July and by the end of August I found out that I was 5 weeks pregnant we both were sooooo excited! Then on September 7th the day of my first gynea appointment I had a miscairage:nope:... And thats how I ended up finding this awsum website!!

Im doing s0 much better now, and im trying to look at TTC in a positive way now..

TTC is much more complicated than I EVER thought!:dohh: lol I use to think okay so we need to do the baby dance then wam bamm thank you mamm and youre pregnant lol silllllly me:haha:

I learned all about cycle days, and that i have a 31 day cycle.. I also learned about cm :blush: and that stuff. Im noooo expert though.. lol o gosh my boss is here so now i need to duck! but you ladies will get to know me - im a cool chick:coolio: he he i love making new friends and btw i think you ladies have an awsum thread - keep up the good work! Till later Chickas!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im testing next week too Lauren, gonna wait til af no show as ive got no hpts in.

Good luck with appointment jess!

Welcome girl!! I agree this is a fab thread. These girls are so supportive and nothing is ever tmi!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh - just realised my 20week scan would have been this week boohooooo


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> Im testing next week too Lauren, gonna wait til af no show as ive got no hpts in.
> 
> Good luck with appointment jess!
> 
> Welcome girl!! I agree this is a fab thread. These girls are so supportive and nothing is ever tmi!!

ooooh exciting!!! i can't wait for next week. xxx

Welcome Adri!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Wll Lauren that's kinda the ummm...bad part...i dont NEED his juicies since i'm 4dpo today...but i wanna them LOLOLOLOL. OMG so basicly my doctor will stick her hand up in there and come back with major squishiness??? Pfffffffffffffffff....i wont be able to look at her while she's doing it OMG i'd probably pee myself..and her since she'll be down there. Bad bad Jess..

Adri sup girly? I'm sorry u hade to go threw the shitty process and ur back in the TTC crap. Of course we'll get to know u and wuv u bunches silly. Just be warned that what makes this thread tick is the not being in any way shape or form shy of TMI. I say it all the damn time TMI is for pussiessss. Feel free to jump in the debates any time it's the absolute best i promiss.

Now where were we? Ohh ya...i figure doctors have seen sooo much worse stuff then feeling up ur hoohah and getting a sitcky hot suprise right? Jesus some people puke on doctors sometimes...i think man jizz is the lesser of 2 evils right???


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Ugh - just realised my 20week scan would have been this week boohooooo

Well pretty soon ur gonna be back in the waiting for scan process sooooooooo s'all good right?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Im testing next week too Lauren, gonna wait til af no show as ive got no hpts in.
> 
> Good luck with appointment jess!
> 
> Welcome girl!! I agree this is a fab thread. These girls are so supportive and nothing is ever tmi!!
> 
> ooooh exciting!!! i can't wait for next week. xxx
> 
> Welcome Adri!!!Click to expand...

You do realise that next week will be absolute torture right???????????????????????????????????????????????????????? OMG i can only test on stoopid saturday...:dohh::dohh:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok, forget everything i said.....just had a bit of red spotting when i wiped :cry: Guess af is gonna be a bitch again and drag it out since i'm not really due till 4th....TTC sucks...


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey girlies!

Adri- glad you found us! 

I am testing next week too!!!! I can't decide if I think it will be a BFP or not, I keep going back and forth LOL.

Jessy- I wouldn't worry about man juices leaking out on your OB/GYN... they have seen much grosser I am sure, they deliver babies for a living! And let me tell you that is the grossest thing ever!

Well symptom wise, sore nips and cramping and some diziness (so pretty much the exact same symptoms as every other month!). I am so ready for the next few days to fly by!


----------



## babydust818

Adri - welcome!! This thread ROCKS! You can be open and freely as much as you want! If you need anything we are here. My name is Rachaek btw!

Emma - :( stupid f'n AF. She's a whore. Maybe it was just a little left over? Don't give up hope until its full force.

Lauren - i miss you so much too!!! I hope everything is fine. I'm thinking of you!

As for me, 8dpo today. Still have cramp/achy feeling in uterus, back and sometimes legs. I have been SO moody and miserable that its unbelievable. Expecially when I'm around OH. He gets the worst of me. I been saying all these hurtful things to him and laughing about it. Why am i being so evil?!? I really don't know. Yesterday he made me laugh so hard and straight after i startted crying for no reason. I am either PG or got some serious AF on its way.

Now i taste metallic


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Ok, forget everything i said.....just had a bit of red spotting when i wiped :cry: Guess af is gonna be a bitch again and drag it out since i'm not really due till 4th....TTC sucks...

Just spotting?? That isn't always a bad sign. I had spotting before my BFP last time! I thought for sure I was out too! I am still holding out hope for a BFP for you!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Ok, forget everything i said.....just had a bit of red spotting when i wiped :cry: Guess af is gonna be a bitch again and drag it out since i'm not really due till 4th....TTC sucks...
> 
> Just spotting?? That isn't always a bad sign. I had spotting before my BFP last time! I thought for sure I was out too! I am still holding out hope for a BFP for you!Click to expand...

Yeh just on wiping.Wasn't mixed with cm or anything - bit weird?!
I know it's not IB coz that's not red sooooooo.....I think it's the :witch:
Thanks for the good vibes tho!


----------



## themarshas

Jessy if you want to DTD I say do it! Obs have certainly seen everything gross possible. Seriously, I had an internal scan while bleeding for my M/C... all sorts of grossness.

Mrs Moo I'm holding out hope for you anyway!


----------



## lauren10

Moo...it might be implantation so don't rule out until you see more flow!! hang in there. 

oh good Twinkie you're testing too. I know it's torture for you guys- the waiting and testing, but i have positive feelings for bfps and i'm excited. 

Jess...if you don't need the sperm use a condom! Less mess!


----------



## jessy1101

Moo it could definetly be something other then ur AF!! U gotta b optimistic u know?

Lauren did u seriously suggest using a condom????? I havent used one of those for freakin years OMG...i dont know even how to buy them anymore (over exaggeration again).

Stace can this damn week go by any faster? I'm not symptom spottin this time i've had every freakin possible symptom the past 3 months so basicly i should of been preg 3 times now....

Nice to meet u Rachaek LOLOLOLOL R u trying not to symptom spot too? It's such a pain seriously...

Ya you guys r right how cares bout a bit of left over 12 hour sperm in the grand scheme of things!!

OMG i have to share this with you guys!! Soo on tuesday we went to this amazing italien restaurant we had never been to for our anniversary and then my DH was like hey let's watch a really good porn movie and get it on. I was like sure s'all good. Well my 2 female dogs were in the living room sleeping so we didnt bother shooing them away. About half way threw the movie after beeing extremely horny and etc etc i just tild my head to the side really fast...and notice my goddamnn female beagle watching the movie and humpin the shizz outta my female weimeraner!!! OMG we started laughing sooo much DH was like dayummm..guess that turned her on!! Anywhoo we then had to shoo them away cuz it would of been hard gettin back in da mood after whatching that whackness....


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess to funny lol

i cant wait to jump on the ttc train w ya all!


----------



## babydust818

Omfg RACHAEL************


----------



## babydust818

Omg jess your dogs are horny machines!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

rachael when you testing???????!


----------



## lauren10

oh no that's too funny that your dogs like porn!! 

yes use a condom! get a tasty one and role play that you're high school kids getting it on in the back seat of your parent's car. 

So...I worked my magic and got my OB to call in another ultrasound order for within a week! yay. He said no guarantees, but that's ok. At least they're really trying. I hope to get a call any day.


----------



## babydust818

Lisa I'm trying to hold out until tuesday but i have a urge to test in the morning but i know it will be a bFN. I am insane.

Lauren that is GREAT news!!!!!

I can't function the last 3 days without falling asleep. I get really tired. Not like me. I been insomnic usually. My headache is gone today.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Crazy morning for me rushing to hospital with 35week PG co-worker!!!! Uggggg anyways baby is fine...could just be a gastro! Lucky me I'll be next I guess! LOL

Tried to catch up best i could but forgive me if I missed any updates!!!

Welcome Adri, I'm Lisette! Best of luck its a short journey for ya!!!!

Rach the total ubber bitchiness sounds just like your your last PG....YAY for that sweety!

Jess you made me die laughing as always! luv u bunches :hugs:

Lauren you go girl!!!!!! 

Emma sending lots of positive vibes your way, hope the witch doesn't get you fully! Hang in there & stay positive!

Stacie & Lisa how you girls feeling today?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey lisetteeee

alright girl, cant wait for this week to be over!!!! dh sperm analysis is tues dec 6 wooohoooo

how are you?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im convinced this is early af - just had a nice bit of brown goo....! Told dh she'd got me early and he said "oh well, at least it will be over sooner"  love him!
But it just screws up my cycles as last one was longer than usual and this one is shorter?!? Not counting as cd 1 yet tho....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa that's great you are doing that sooo soon! Gives you something in between waiting for your results too! Awesome stuff girlie! What's for dinner tonight?

Emma aren't H's the best sometimes? Chin up sweetie :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Im convinced this is early af - just had a nice bit of brown goo....! Told dh she'd got me early and he said "oh well, at least it will be over sooner"  love him!
> But it just screws up my cycles as last one was longer than usual and this one is shorter?!? Not counting as cd 1 yet tho....

OOOOO remember my last AF? I had one small shot of red and after that goddamnn brown goo for 5 days until getting normal AF. It sorta messed my cycle up about 5 days so no biggie brought it up to 31 days instead. I think if it has to come better it b now so it will be done and u can jump back on the wagon right?

Am i going home now??? LOL sick of being in front of my computer...Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz....


----------



## babydust818

I just fell asleep for hour and a half. I am so tired. I could sleep all damn day! I woke up to a text msg that said 'ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!'. I just want to vomit. Remember me telling you girls my bff is preg? Well she found out the sex today. I can't stand her. Why am i hating on her? Jealousy. Pure friggin jealousy. I don't even want her to talk to me at all. I don't wanna hear that shit. My baby should have been here before hers but NO mine got taken away so she could have hers. I fucking hate it. I feel like i been stabbed in the stomach. I know we all can relate. Its so aggravating!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I just fell asleep for hour and a half. I am so tired. I could sleep all damn day! I woke up to a text msg that said 'ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!'. I just want to vomit. Remember me telling you girls my bff is preg? Well she found out the sex today. I can't stand her. Why am i hating on her? Jealousy. Pure friggin jealousy. I don't even want her to talk to me at all. I don't wanna hear that shit. My baby should have been here before hers but NO mine got taken away so she could have hers. I fucking hate it. I feel like i been stabbed in the stomach. I know we all can relate. Its so aggravating!!!!!!

It is frustrating for sure i know how u feel. And the hard part is that u will never get an answer to why u and not her. The sad thing is that u have to grin and bare it damnit and that sucks!

No worries very soon it will b ur turn and u'll feel a shitload better me thinks. For now..hang in there lil cookie!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I just fell asleep for hour and a half. I am so tired. I could sleep all damn day! I woke up to a text msg that said 'ITS A BOY!!!!!!!!!!!'. I just want to vomit. Remember me telling you girls my bff is preg? Well she found out the sex today. I can't stand her. Why am i hating on her? Jealousy. Pure friggin jealousy. I don't even want her to talk to me at all. I don't wanna hear that shit. My baby should have been here before hers but NO mine got taken away so she could have hers. I fucking hate it. I feel like i been stabbed in the stomach. I know we all can relate. Its so aggravating!!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Thanks jessy!!!! Just hate it. Wish i could change it


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Thanks jessy!!!! Just hate it. Wish i could change it

I wish we could all change it...naturaly i dont quite work that way huh? Whatevez next pregnancy i will have to die for playboy boobs, a tight ass and major tonage thigh and tummy wise...shittttt a person can dream huh???


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol awesome advise Jessy baby!!!!! 
Rachel :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i m having cocoa pebbles right now sooooo freaking good lol

what u guys have for din din


----------



## themarshas

Love love love cocoa pebbles... man, now I want them


----------



## jessy1101

I hade delicious chinese take out mmhhmm..seriously not can beat that yummy goodness.

Yay TFGIFF tomorrow woooooo ive got my doc app at 9:45 and then going in to work until 4!! After that my baby brother (who is actualy 17 lolol) is staying the night cuz were going xmas shopping on sat! Im going to make him watch Paranormal activity 2 then laugh my ass off while he freaks like a lil girl mouhahaha..gotta love doing that to siblings..


----------



## babydust818

I had taco bell for dinner. So i went and bought a frer test. How could i have been SO dumb?!? I wanna pee on it so bad tmrw. I will be 9dpo tmrw but according to cbfm it says you can O on either of the 2 peak days. So i could possibly be 10dpo tmrw. I yiyi. I hope it will have a faint 2nd line. My bbs had sharp pain earlier. Now it's gone. Hmmm


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> I had taco bell for dinner. So i went and bought a frer test. How could i have been SO dumb?!? I wanna pee on it so bad tmrw. I will be 9dpo tmrw but according to cbfm it says you can O on either of the 2 peak days. So i could possibly be 10dpo tmrw. I yiyi. I hope it will have a faint 2nd line. My bbs had sharp pain earlier. Now it's gone. Hmmm

Ok but remember it's still early honey!!!! Xxx


----------



## lauren10

Happy Friday PUPO's!!! This week is almost over and next week will bring great things!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh Jessy! We had Chinese takeout for dinner too! LOL

Rach- I really hope you get a + when you decide to take that test!

Yes... TGIF!!!!! I actually get to leave work early b/c my parents are leaving for a vacation (to Disney World) so I have to pick DS up from school. I am back to thinking this is not the month again. My temps still haven't went any higher and isn't 7dpo supposed to be the peak of your progesterone produciton??? Grrr TTC sucks! LOL

But... I was telling DH that the last time we got pregnant was right before my parent left for vacation (Disney World also). Soooo.... since they are leaving today maybe I will get my BFP in a few days! If I do I am calling her immediately and telling her, LOL. Last time I waited for them to get back and I never got to tell them any positive news. I had my U/S the Monday after they got back so by the time I told her it was only bad news :( So next time, she finds out right away! LOL


----------



## lauren10

Honestly I heard that temps aren't a perfect indicator for things going on in your body!


----------



## babydust818

Can you believe that i just poas and it was a dud? It didn't do anything! Therefore i am now peeless. Those tests are expensive too. Wtf.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Can you believe that i just poas and it was a dud? It didn't do anything! Therefore i am now peeless. Those tests are expensive too. Wtf.

Not even a control line? I would call the customer service number, they might send you a refund.


----------



## themarshas

I went out and bought a 2 pack so I could POAS the first time I was pregnant because none of the lines were getting darker on the IC's and nothing showed up on the first one I took. It's so annoying. Basically $7 down the drain.

As for food, I'm jealous you had chinese! Yummy! I've been craving Sushi... bah! I would crave something I can't have. Someone please go eat some for me


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girlies how are you doing today???

Im eatting a half of a cinnamon raisin bagel so freaking good

:)

whose testing this weekend????!


----------



## keepthefaithx

themarshas said:


> I went out and bought a 2 pack so I could POAS the first time I was pregnant because none of the lines were getting darker on the IC's and nothing showed up on the first one I took. It's so annoying. Basically $7 down the drain.
> 
> As for food, I'm jealous you had chinese! Yummy! I've been craving Sushi... bah! I would crave something I can't have. Someone please go eat some for me

Im going out w my inlaws dec 10 sushi place..i will eat some for you, whats ur fave???


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey girlies how are you doing today???
> 
> Im eatting a half of a cinnamon raisin bagel so freaking good
> 
> :)
> 
> whose testing this weekend????!

I MIGHT test on Sunday... not sure though...


----------



## themarshas

KTF- I enjoy that we had the same breakfast... well that was my second breakfast, the first was oatmeal... and third was a combination of cheerios and yogurt. Ridiculous I know but I'm so hungry. And my fav sushi is the alaska roll- salmon, avocado, cucumber= deliciousness. Or spicy tuna roll.

Last night I got word that my Step sister (who I really dislike) is in the hospital. She's 31 weeks pregnant with her 4th (and she lives on the government which is why we don't get along). But, She had to have her appendix removed yesterday and has already started having contractions because of the pain and surgery. Not good. Even though I don't like her, I hope everything works out ok.


----------



## keepthefaithx

themarshas said:


> KTF- I enjoy that we had the same breakfast... well that was my second breakfast, the first was oatmeal... and third was a combination of cheerios and yogurt. Ridiculous I know but I'm so hungry. And my fav sushi is the alaska roll- salmon, avocado, cucumber= deliciousness. Or spicy tuna roll.
> 
> Last night I got word that my Step sister (who I really dislike) is in the hospital. She's 31 weeks pregnant with her 4th (and she lives on the government which is why we don't get along). But, She had to have her appendix removed yesterday and has already started having contractions because of the pain and surgery. Not good. Even though I don't like her, I hope everything works out ok.

omg...thats crazy, hopefully everything goes okay-

keep us posted xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

i loveeeee tuna roll yummy yum


----------



## keepthefaithx

Marshas, its okay girl your preggo!!

I gained so much when i was preg both times..lol

the first time 8 pounds in 12 weeks and the 2nd time 10pounds in 6 weeks..lol


----------



## jessy1101

Waiting in stoopid waiting room zzzzzzzzz...longgggg....

Rach omg that freakin sucks!! Sign that ur testing too early do this way ur not dissapointed by an early bfn..hmmmm...

Im only testing next weekend since jesus im only 5dpo lolol..im anxious to get my prog tested tho..hopefully it will look good 'sigh'

Xmas shopping tomorrow!! Ive already started picking out what im buying for who! Is it wrong to get myself a lil something something? I didnt think so teeeheee


----------



## jessy1101

Zzzzzzz...burp...zzzzzzz


----------



## jessy1101

...fart...fart....


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> ...fart...fart....

:haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jessy you kill me!!!!! I hope you have a really awesome appointment but whatever it doesn't matter cuz you're already PG remeber :winkwink:

Can't wait for all my girls testing!!!! Sooooo excited for you all! I'm not sure but I should be soon approaching O so YAY for that! Atleast it gives me hope :)

Lisa yummy breakfast girlie!!!! And yummy sushi soon...mmmmm LOVE my sushi!!!!!! Chineese take out is in a whole delish category of its own though!

Rachel hunny be strong, wait a few days so you can celebrate proper with no early bfn's! :hugs:

Themarshas OMG sending T&P for your step sister...hope everything will be ok.


----------



## themarshas

My step sister seems to be doing better this morning, but they are still trying to get the contractions to stop. The meds they have her on are only working for a few hours at a time. 

I probably won't be on here this weekend. I'll be at my parents most of it. Going to the "festival of trees" ball tonight so I'm excited to get dressed up and go out. I had to use the "I'm on antibiotics line" though because we aren't telling anyone yet. My mom was happy that I could be her Designated Driver. Then tomorrow night we have my DH's Brothers bday party and Sunday I'm going to visit my friend and see her new little one.


----------



## babydust818

I picked up my frer that was a dud and saw it has 2 lines meaning I'm 'pregnant' BUT its probably a evap line. Happened to me before.


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> I picked up my frer that was a dud and saw it has 2 lines meaning I'm 'pregnant' BUT its probably a evap line. Happened to me before.

Test again rach! What dpo are you? X


----------



## babydust818

Hmm i took a clearblue preg test and looked about 15min later and there's a line. Don't know how i should take this?


----------



## babydust818

When i first pee on it, it doesn't show automatically but i waited 15min and there's a nice 2nd line? Should i consider this an evap?


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> When i first pee on it, it doesn't show automatically but i waited 15min and there's a nice 2nd line? Should i consider this an evap?

Duno babe, i've never had an evap so don't know what they look like. Can you post a pic? I reeaaalllyy hope this is it for you....:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> I picked up my frer that was a dud and saw it has 2 lines meaning I'm 'pregnant' BUT its probably a evap line. Happened to me before.

Why not run to the $ Tree and pick up a test? Can you post a pick of your test anyway???

Ugh, I really want to test... but then I don't because I think it will be negative... I just wish I knew. I have felt just plain strange the past few days, but I keep telling myself it is in my head so I don't get too excited and then get BFN (like the past two months:dohh:) I wish I had a nice prediction to give me hope like you guys do, but I was too afraid she would say that I wasn't going to conceive for years!


----------



## babydust818

When i took the test there was clearly no 2nd line. Like if i squinted i saw it at first but then it went away. So i look 15min later and this is what it looked like. I'm thinking evap line.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111202-03423.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babydust818

Here's a better pic
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111202-03426.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> When i took the test there was clearly no 2nd line. Like if i squinted i saw it at first but then it went away. So i look 15min later and this is what it looked like. I'm thinking evap line.

The flash is a bit bright but i can see it and it looks same thickness as control line so i don't know hun :shrug: Have you tried posting in test forum?


----------



## Twinkie210

I think you need a pink dye test... LOL. Were both of those take today? I know you said the Clearblue one was after the time limit, but it looks like there are positive lines one both!


----------



## babydust818

What's a pink dye test?? And yes both were taken today. The walmart frer one was taken at 7 this am and the clearblue was 1030am. When i fell back to sleep i had a dream that i was at work and took a pg test it came back pos and then i felt like i was gonna throw up so i run to the bathroom and my coworker stopped me and said 'so-n-so said she thinks you're pregnant. She had dream'. And i was too busy about to throw up so i couldn't say anything. I run to the bathroom and puke up this really long hard stuff that was like as big around as a males pecker! Was so damn weird.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Agreed! Go get some pink dyes girl, don't leave us in suspense......:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMoo72

A test which shows pink lines rather than blue!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yes get pink dye (frer is best)

i had the same thing w clearblue..then 3 days later got BFP ON FRER go rachael go now lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Seriously Rachel OMG can't wait to see a proper test on here!!!!!! GAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## babydust818

Where is it at?!? How much is it? Where do i drop it on the test?


----------



## jessy1101

OMG OMG OMG Rach i'm sorry but damnit there are 2 freakin lines on there for realz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I cant definetly see them!!! Holy fuckkkk....i swear to god my hands are shaking so baddly right now i have trouble typing...

U do freakin know what this means right????????????? MESINA WAS RIGHT!!! I'm sorry how do i not freak out even worse now????????????????????


----------



## jessy1101

Still freakin out here......


----------



## keepthefaithx

honestly looks pos to me....


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Where is it at?!? How much is it? Where do i drop it on the test?

We are saying to buy any brand of test where the line is pink instead of blue. My $ Tree has tests with pink dye or the FRER is really good! Ugh! I wish we lived close I have 4 sitting in my bathroom waiting to be peed on!


----------



## babydust818

Lmfao jessy you're killin me.

Ohh i know what you're talking about! I have a $$store one here! Should i wait until morning for best results?


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> Lmfao jessy you're killin me.
> 
> Ohh i know what you're talking about! I have a $$store one here! Should i wait until morning for best results?

no POAS, POAS, POAS!!! :xmas12:


----------



## jessy1101

Pee on a goddamnn stick LOLOL NOW NOW NOWWWWWW

Once again how do i not freak out about this???????????????


----------



## jessy1101

......Officialy freakin out by squeeling in my office right now....

EEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jessy1101

Hellooooooo????? Is everybody else freakin out like i am????????


----------



## jessy1101

...poke poke poke...

...POKE POKE....


----------



## babydust818

Hmmm on the $$ tree one there's no second line.


----------



## MrsMoo72

YES YES YES i'm freakin freakin out!!! Can't wait to see a pink dye :xmas1:


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Hmmm on the $$ tree one there's no second line.

Since it's extremely early possible that u have to use FMU?


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> YES YES YES i'm freakin freakin out!!! Can't wait to see a pink dye :xmas1:

LOLOLOL i know right??

Oooo how come ur angry?


----------



## confusedprego

Rachael - those clearblue ones look positive to me!!! the dollartree one might not be as sensitive! the best would be first reponse in the pink and green box! or clearblue digital lol


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> Rachael - those clearblue ones look positive to me!!! the dollartree one might not be as sensitive! the best would be first reponse in the pink and green box! or clearblue digital lol

And since she's extremely early prob FMU too huh?


----------



## confusedprego

jessy1101 said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> Rachael - those clearblue ones look positive to me!!! the dollartree one might not be as sensitive! the best would be first reponse in the pink and green box! or clearblue digital lol
> 
> And since she's extremely early prob FMU too huh?Click to expand...

yea haha I know I would buy a 3 pack and do one now and then another in the morning if it didn't show anything. 

I never knew the blue dyes had evap lines - weird! good thing I didn't know that for my first pregnancy - those are the ones I used and boy was it light that first day!


----------



## confusedprego

who am I kidding, I would do one in the morning again even if I got a positive the night before


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> YES YES YES i'm freakin freakin out!!! Can't wait to see a pink dye :xmas1:
> 
> LOLOLOL i know right??
> 
> Oooo how come ur angry?Click to expand...

Angry with biatch af!! Saying that tho - i've had nothing today, nada, zip, zilch.... She's dragging it out again :nope:


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> who am I kidding, I would do one in the morning again even if I got a positive the night before

LOL of course u would!! I think we all would LOL. But i have never heard that clear blue had evap lines at all...isnt that the good thing bout the fact that it is blue dye and etc etc?

Sooooo we're thinking yes on this one right? I wont add it since it's not 100% confirmed yet..


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> YES YES YES i'm freakin freakin out!!! Can't wait to see a pink dye :xmas1:
> 
> LOLOLOL i know right??
> 
> Oooo how come ur angry?Click to expand...
> 
> Angry with biatch af!! Saying that tho - i've had nothing today, nada, zip, zilch.... She's dragging it out again :nope:Click to expand...

Hiiihiiiii she's the evil biatchh that loves to play games..EVILLLL


----------



## MrsMoo72

I thought it was the blue dyes that DID show evaps? I've never used one but i've read lots on here. I really hope it's not Rach - i think it's the start of something and you're still mega early so keep testing and keep us updated :xmas12:


----------



## babydust818

I have backache and cramps still. Hope it's nothing bad. My left boob i feel the pain in. If i grab it it feels sore. Not sure what's going on. I'm way more confused than i was. No idea what the heck is going on!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

All sounds good hunny! Only thing to do is wait a bit longer - boooooo to that!


----------



## confusedprego

yea I was always under the impression that the clearblue ones were very reliable but I did get the faint line before the time limit, but yea I dunno, I'd say it's a go!


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaa seriously why did u have to do one today LOLOLOLO...now u have to wait longer for some strong peeeee.....

What r u feelin tho? Yes? No? Lost?


----------



## lauren10

OMG...ok...so....

I think you should go get a First Response Early Result test, and take it first thing tomorrow am. Make sure it says Early Result!! They're more $$ but more accurate. I got postives at 8 & 9 dpo with my last 2 pregnancies with those tests...not this one though so I guess it just depends.

I read on clearblue that you have to read the result within 2-10 minutes for accuracy. After 10 minutes, it says you shouldn't rely on the result. Did you check it before then, or only 15 minutes later? For a positive, I don't think that matters. I think they usually say don't rely on a negative result after that time. So...I don't know. RE-TEST!!! 

But I do also see a line there!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> OMG...ok...so....
> 
> I think you should go get a First Response Early Result test, and take it first thing tomorrow am. Make sure it says Early Result!! They're more $$ but more accurate. I got postives at 8 & 9 dpo with my last 2 pregnancies with those tests...not this one though so I guess it just depends.
> 
> I read on clearblue that you have to read the result within 2-10 minutes for accuracy. After 10 minutes, it says you shouldn't rely on the result. Did you check it before then, or only 15 minutes later? For a positive, I don't think that matters. I think they usually say don't rely on a negative result after that time. So...I don't know. RE-TEST!!!
> 
> But I do also see a line there!

Kinda scary right with the whole Mesina predicting it and it actualy seeming that happen?


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> OMG...ok...so....
> 
> I think you should go get a First Response Early Result test, and take it first thing tomorrow am. Make sure it says Early Result!! They're more $$ but more accurate. I got postives at 8 & 9 dpo with my last 2 pregnancies with those tests...not this one though so I guess it just depends.
> 
> I read on clearblue that you have to read the result within 2-10 minutes for accuracy. After 10 minutes, it says you shouldn't rely on the result. Did you check it before then, or only 15 minutes later? For a positive, I don't think that matters. I think they usually say don't rely on a negative result after that time. So...I don't know. RE-TEST!!!
> 
> But I do also see a line there!
> 
> Kinda scary right with the whole Mesina predicting it and it actualy seeming that happen?Click to expand...

Yes....I will be a true believer if she comes through for you guys too!!


----------



## jessy1101

Did Rach end up combusting due to nerves or something??


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG ok girlies I'm back from lunch and freaking out with you all!!!!

Rach I truely think its good sweetie pie, just like Jess says now you gotta wait a little longer! positive thoughts....remember what Mesina said...talk to your LO and be happy and secure! You can do this :hugs:

Jessy I'm right there freaking out with you!!!!!!!! Its gonna be a very Merry Chritsmas girlie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG ok girlies I'm back from lunch and freaking out with you all!!!!
> 
> Rach I truely think its good sweetie pie, just like Jess says now you gotta wait a little longer! positive thoughts....remember what Mesina said...talk to your LO and be happy and secure! You can do this :hugs:
> 
> Jessy I'm right there freaking out with you!!!!!!!! Its gonna be a very Merry Chritsmas girlie!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really really FREAKIN hope so!!! I'm doing my best to just breath and try to put it out of my mind but it aint really easy peasy huh?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Put it out of your mind?????? :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I'm officially no longer working today :happydance: 

Let the daydreaming with Christmas music begin :cloud9:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Put it out of your mind?????? :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I'm officially no longer working today :happydance:
> 
> Let the daydreaming with Christmas music begin :cloud9:

Well damnit i have to do something i'm just gonna go freakin cray cray if i dont :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jkb11

I tk its very promising rach!!!!:winkwink: so excited for you! cant wait to see ur results tom!


----------



## jessy1101

Is it next week yet??? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lauren10

Rach is probably at the store, buying stix. you think?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Rach is probably at the store, buying stix. you think?

Dunno...i'd be a puddle on the floor right now after freakin out tons soo....yupp. Shittt i can only imagine what i'm going to look like after my BFP..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Is it next week yet??? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Right there with ya!:dohh: Oh I wish the days would go by faster! I am thinking I might leave work early and do some from home this afternoon... since I have to go pick DS up from school anyway and I have no boss here to look for me!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Is it next week yet??? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Right there with ya!:dohh: Oh I wish the days would go by faster! I am thinking I might leave work early and do some from home this afternoon... since I have to go pick DS up from school anyway and I have no boss here to look for me!Click to expand...

Ya u totaly should hunny!! And then it's easier when it's the weekend cuz u dont really have time to think bout it u know? And then poof u come back and it's monday with an extra 2 days done!


----------



## babydust818

Sorry i was googling evap lines with clearblue. I don't know what to think. The walmart one for sure is evap line. I looked at that for an hour and nothing was there. So I'm considering that a dud still. As far as the clearblue, i have NO idea. I've never used a cb +/- before just a digital. That test was actually given to me from the girl i bought my cbfm off of! Maybe it has babydust on it?! Idfk. When i googled pics that were evap lines they looked like mine except their line wasn't thick like mine. After taking $$tree one and eeing a neg it makes me nervous. My levels could be at the verge right now. So maybe i should wait to test until sunday. It will be hard but I'm also scared. I've felt stuff every now and then going on in my belly but have light lower backache a lot today along with little crampies in my ovaries. Gahhhh idk what to think??? I just am more impatient than ever.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey jkb how you doing girlie? Where are you at in ur cycle? Should be O'ing right?

Jessy love I know...cray cray now right? Lets look at vaca stuff while we patienly wait!!! Did you book yet? Plan out your excursions? Check on Trip advisor for reviews? Plans for NY? Going early? See i can drive you crazy but distract you too :xmas10:

LOVE LOVE LOVE these new xmas smileys!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey jkb how you doing girlie? Where are you at in ur cycle? Should be O'ing right?
> 
> Jessy love I know...cray cray now right? Lets look at vaca stuff while we patienly wait!!! Did you book yet? Plan out your excursions? Check on Trip advisor for reviews? Plans for NY? Going early? See i can drive you crazy but distract you too :xmas10:
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE these new xmas smileys!!!!!!!!

Ahhh thanks sweety being distracted is good stuff for sure! Still havent booked yet we're still waiting! But i've been googling everything needed to know so that's awsome! I'd probably go to new york the same day since it only leaves at 4pm late afternoon. Wouldnt be a prob.

Actualy to distract myself i've been looking at Sephora lololol...ahhh always such an awsome pick me up!


----------



## jessy1101

:xmas7::xmas8::xmas21::xmas16:


----------



## jkb11

hi lisette! Im doing good. Im on cd 5 af stopped last night so have no idea when i will ovulate. Last month happened on cd 16 so fingers crossed it happens around the 15th. 


newbielisette said:


> hey jkb how you doing girlie? Where are you at in ur cycle? Should be o'ing right?
> 
> Jessy love i know...cray cray now right? Lets look at vaca stuff while we patienly wait!!! Did you book yet? Plan out your excursions? Check on trip advisor for reviews? Plans for ny? Going early? See i can drive you crazy but distract you too :xmas10:
> 
> Love love love these new xmas smileys!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

:xmas4: SEPHORA!!!!! ME LOVE SEPHORA!!!!!! :xmas12:

Gonna put up my tree on Sunday finally and have my mom and brother over to help and celebrate early since she's leaving soon and won't be here for xmas! :xmas16:


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- I used a Clearblue +/- test when I got my BFP last time and it looked like yours, really faint. I tested again the next morning with a FRER to confirm. So I still think it could be a BFP!!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Stacie!! Encouraging words make me feel better lol. I love the stick because when you pee on it. It turns bright pink! I thought it was so neat. Ughh idk wtf to think. Guess i'll have to just wait it out.


----------



## keepthefaithx

WHATS UR GUYS FAVORITE BRAND AT SEPHORA.

i wanna go look at the new philosphy bubble baths and body scrubs. and i love make up for ever stuff and i really want the chanel make up the matte lumier stuff its amazingggggg


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach what are you getting frers today?!??!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

twinks i miss you lol how are you??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> WHATS UR GUYS FAVORITE BRAND AT SEPHORA.
> 
> i wanna go look at the new philosphy bubble baths and body scrubs. and i love make up for ever stuff and i really want the chanel make up the matte lumier stuff its amazingggggg

OMG i love all things Too Faced makeup wise..Urban Decay is freakin AWSOME! CAKE body products and all things Philosphy tooooo...


----------



## lauren10

make up is like candy...it just looks so good you want to eat it. but don't. 

Rach hang in there...i think things are looking good and it's something definitely worth the wait!! I wouldn't be able to wait longer than the next morning...but if you can, good for you!

And I got those questionable evap, barely-there-maybe-I'm-seeing-something-lines from 7 dpo right up to 12/13 dpo then BAM it was positive on the day of my missed period!

so just keep on believing!! and testing.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg yes urban decay, i want the nude pallette.


----------



## jessy1101

Laurne they make edible delicious body powder that is to die for.

Leese i adore that goddamnn palette!! It is freakin wowwwww....OMG can we all go shopping together now?? LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

how is too faced foundation jess


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> how is too faced foundation jess

It is really good! I love the complexion it gives u.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol

i have the older one w the purple case. it has like green, gold, pink, black, brown omg LOVEEE i need a new one too..lol

i wear the make up for ever foundation right now & sometimes maybelline dream matte mousse so gooood


----------



## jessy1101

Makeup is just a girl's true BFF isnt it? I bought the Too Faced in your dreams eye palette and let me tell u just sickkk. The color and quality is unmatchable! I also think OPI is the best nail polish in the world...

But it is soooo $$$$ for a small bottle u know?


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG u girls are making me sooo Jelly now!!!!!!! I haven't been in to shop properly in sooo long!!!!!! Got some mall gift cards so I'll wait till the good specials after xmas to go nuts!!!!!! I love everything you guys mentioned....sooo yummy!!!!!

Lisa whats on the weekend adgenda?

Twinks when are you testing girlie? We need lots O BFP's flaoting around here!!!!! 

Lauren how you feeling love?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG u girls are making me sooo Jelly now!!!!!!! I haven't been in to shop properly in sooo long!!!!!! Got some mall gift cards so I'll wait till the good specials after xmas to go nuts!!!!!! I love everything you guys mentioned....sooo yummy!!!!!
> 
> Lisa whats on the weekend adgenda?
> 
> Twinks when are you testing girlie? We need lots O BFP's flaoting around here!!!!!
> 
> Lauren how you feeling love?

Do they actualy celebrate boxing day at Sephora?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## jessy1101

Now then to give us all stuff to drool over this is what is tickling my fanny right this minute!!


----------



## jessy1101




----------



## jessy1101

I love u sephora 'swoon'

:xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm trying to find a new frock for work's xmas party which is in 2 weeks but can't find anything online :nope:


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> i love u sephora 'swoon'
> 
> :xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10:


love


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> i love u sephora 'swoon'
> 
> :xmas6::xmas6::xmas6::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10:
> 
> 
> loveClick to expand...

OMG i know right?? LOVE LOVE too!!


----------



## babydust818

I have sephora in my jcpenney!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I have sephora in my jcpenney!

It just brightens ur day u know?


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so i'm debaiting which other candles to get from Bath and Body works. So far i already have marshmellow peppermint, mint choco and homemade cookies.

https://www.bathandbodyworks.com/fa..._sp=IM-_-Candles-_-14.5+oz+Three+Wick+Candles


----------



## babydust818

Hot buttered rum smells goood!!


----------



## jessy1101

Toasted fireside marshmellow looks to die for..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok Jessy I am now shivering with excitement wanting to get back to the mall :xmas5::xmas5::xmas5:

Last time I went in there I couldn't smell each one properly cuz I was rushing but DAM the candy apple one made me DRUEL!!!!!!!!! Also warm sugar vanilla smell is my favorite all year long!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma, sorry to ask but what's a frock? :blush:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Ok Jessy I am now shivering with excitement wanting to get back to the mall :xmas5::xmas5::xmas5:
> 
> Last time I went in there I couldn't smell each one properly cuz I was rushing but DAM the candy apple one made me DRUEL!!!!!!!!! Also warm sugar vanilla smell is my favorite all year long!

Hiiihhiiii i know right?? Long live shopping sprees! I'm thrilled to be gettin mahh shop on all day tomorrow!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Emma, sorry to ask but what's a frock? :blush:

Something to wear ex dress etc etc


----------



## NewbieLisette

Which mall you going to sweety?


----------



## babydust818

My fav scent is secret wonderland!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Which mall you going to sweety?

Bayshore shopping center!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Mmmmmmm YYUMMMMYYYY....will have to have a special date with Bath and Body very soon me thinks :)


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Mmmmmmm YYUMMMMYYYY....will have to have a special date with Bath and Body very soon me thinks :)

OMG read my email!!!

Yes BBW is the BEST!


----------



## MrsMoo72

NewbieLisette said:


> Emma, sorry to ask but what's a frock? :blush:

Haha a dress! Must be an English thing!


----------



## Twinkie210

Sitting here waiting for DS to get out of school...so it is finally the weekend for me!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Sitting here waiting for DS to get out of school...so it is finally the weekend for me!!

Weekend woooooooooooooooooo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust818

I'm soo tired. Gonna have to take another nap today. I've noticed when i walk around i feel my symptoms more. Weird! Anyways, going to take it all as a bfn even though its hard to. I just don't even know what to do. Everyones opinions on the internet are so split so who knows. Just seeing the $$store test be negative makes me worried.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I'm soo tired. Gonna have to take another nap today. I've noticed when i walk around i feel my symptoms more. Weird! Anyways, going to take it all as a bfn even though its hard to. I just don't even know what to do. Everyones opinions on the internet are so split so who knows. Just seeing the $$store test be negative makes me worried.

The best thing to do would be to test with a FRER tomorrow morning when u pee. You'll get a much better idea where ur at!!


----------



## jessy1101

And then come online and tell us what's the what LOL


----------



## babydust818

I'll have to use that walmart one lol bcz i spent all my $$ the week wahh


----------



## babydust818

Told my 'bff' the one who is pregnant with the boy and showed her the pic and she was like 'hmm well idk mine showed in SECOnDS'. Its like FU. She doesn't understand the ttc process. Fuck her!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Rach honey I know its super hard when you're just dying for it to happen again!!! We're here for you sweetie, try and take a night off and relax, shop, whatever you gotta do to stay calm till the morning atleast :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## themarshas

Goodness I always miss so much when I'm busy in the afternoon. 

Jessy- I bought 3 of those last weekend and the holders that go around them. I love them. I was planning on giving them in gift baskets but I may have to keep them, although I've become a scentsy's (google it haha) fan so my house is already filled with smells. I recommend them because you can leave them burning all day and have no worries. Plus they smell amazing and there's hundreds of scents.

Rach- I'm sure you'll get your BFP! FX'd! Try to stay optimistic. I'm off to a dance/ball (very formal and I'm excited) for the night, so someone go do some shopping for me!


----------



## keepthefaithx

:hugs:i cant wait til we are all pregnant together


----------



## babydust818

Me too Lisa! I hate how everything is a damn guessing game. My Af isn't due for another 5 days. UgHHH

Here's a funny/cute joke my sister posted on fb:

A family is at the dinner table. The son asks his father, 'Dad, how many kinds of boobs are there?' The father, surprised, answers, 'Well, son, a woman goes through three phases. In her 20s her boobs are like melons, round & firm. In her 30s t o 40s, they are like pears, still nice but hanging a bit. ... After 50, they are like onions'. 'Onions?' 'Yes, you see them and they make...... you cry.' This infuriated his wife and daughter, so the daughter said, 'Mom, how many kinds of 'willies' are there?' The mother smiles and answers, 'Well dear, a man goes through three phases also. In his 20s his willy is like an oak tree, mighty and hard. In his 30s and 40s, it is like a birch, flexible but reliable. After his 50s, it is like a Christmas tree'. 'A Christmas tree?' 'Yes --- dead from the root up and the balls are just for decoration!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOL cute rach


----------



## babydust818

So i was just on facebook and my poor friend had her 3rd MC since August. I believe she had one August, Oct and now Dec. I think august she was 12 weeks. I feel so bad for her. I told her she needs to seek further medical assistance bcz she's gone to the ER everytime. Everytime i hear about MC i re-live it again. Takes me back to that place.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww Rachel hunny I know what u mean! Just soo raw & emotional still! How u feeling tonight? :hugs:

Lisa me too, we are gonna be the coolest gang of preggos around :) xoxoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

On my way to a tutorial - yes on a Saturday!! Cant wait for rach to get up & poas.......!!


----------



## JerseyBean

Hi there ladies,
This looks like a place where everyone has been through similar to me! 

I have had 2 MC's, one in April at 10wks and one in august at 8.5 weeks and been TTC since then. 

I am on day 17 of my cycle so have to wait another 10isj days to test again, I'm really hoping for a BFP as it would be the best Christmas present for my husband! 

It's been a rough year and I nearly gave up on even trying, but like the doctors say, there's no reason for MC. It's so common that people sometimes treat it as a routine occurrence, but if they haven't experienced it they don't have a clue and just say "don't worry one day it will happen" but it feels like it won't and it makes it harder. 
Anyway enough from me, nice to read some posts of similar content, look forward to chatting to you guys!
Xxx :thumbup:


----------



## confusedprego

babydust818 said:


> So i was just on facebook and my poor friend had her 3rd MC since August. I believe she had one August, Oct and now Dec. I think august she was 12 weeks. I feel so bad for her. I told her she needs to seek further medical assistance bcz she's gone to the ER everytime. Everytime i hear about MC i re-live it again. Takes me back to that place.

I don't know anyone who's suffered a miscarriage and have tons of friends with kids, I think it made going through it so much more difficult and why I need everyone on this site so much more. The only person is my mother-in-law and it just isn't quite the same since she doesn't like to talk about it. 

But thankfully we all have each other :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Welcome Jersey! Sorry for your losses :( you're in a good thread for a pick me up!

I also have lots of friends with kids and only one had a miscarriage. I have an aunt that has had 1 mc and 2 still borns, and when I talked to her about it, she's still so sad 30 years later. 

Rach are you testing this morning?


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> So i was just on facebook and my poor friend had her 3rd MC since August. I believe she had one August, Oct and now Dec. I think august she was 12 weeks. I feel so bad for her. I told her she needs to seek further medical assistance bcz she's gone to the ER everytime. Everytime i hear about MC i re-live it again. Takes me back to that place.
> 
> I don't know anyone who's suffered a miscarriage and have tons of friends with kids, I think it made going through it so much more difficult and why I need everyone on this site so much more. The only person is my mother-in-law and it just isn't quite the same since she doesn't like to talk about it.
> 
> But thankfully we all have each other :hugs:Click to expand...

I know what you mean! The only person I knew that had a MC before me was a cousin, and she conceived again the very next month, so I don't think it was as hard on her (or at least she was good at hiding it). Since then though a friend from High School has posted about her miscarriage and I have met so many people in my support group that has had miscarriages, some of them multiple times. It is just hard because nobody I am really close to has ever had one.


----------



## Twinkie210

JerseyBean said:


> Hi there ladies,
> This looks like a place where everyone has been through similar to me!
> 
> I have had 2 MC's, one in April at 10wks and one in august at 8.5 weeks and been TTC since then.
> 
> I am on day 17 of my cycle so have to wait another 10isj days to test again, I'm really hoping for a BFP as it would be the best Christmas present for my husband!
> 
> It's been a rough year and I nearly gave up on even trying, but like the doctors say, there's no reason for MC. It's so common that people sometimes treat it as a routine occurrence, but if they haven't experienced it they don't have a clue and just say "don't worry one day it will happen" but it feels like it won't and it makes it harder.
> Anyway enough from me, nice to read some posts of similar content, look forward to chatting to you guys!
> Xxx :thumbup:

Welcome!


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- Seriously! Wake up and POAS!!!!!! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Damnit is there any way we can go and freakin wake Rach up??? The anticipation is killin meeeeee lolol

Other then that happy sat to all!! Im gettin ready for some killer xmas shopping. Omg my brother wants me to go and try out a smart car with him...i fuckingg hate smart cars!! Wtf will i do if i die in it??? Helloooo uber embarassing!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Damnit is there any way we can go and freakin wake Rach up??? The anticipation is killin meeeeee lolol
> 
> Other then that happy sat to all!! Im gettin ready for some killer xmas shopping. Omg my brother wants me to go and try out a smart car with him...i fuckingg hate smart cars!! Wtf will i do if i die in it??? Helloooo uber embarassing!!

Good Luck with the Christmas shopping! I am trying to decide if I want to finish my decorating today. I think I need to, but I have had a bit of the case of the "dropsies" lately and I'm thinking it could spell disaster while decorating! I already broke an ornament when I put the tree up last week!


----------



## keepthefaithx

JerseyBean said:


> Hi there ladies,
> This looks like a place where everyone has been through similar to me!
> 
> I have had 2 MC's, one in April at 10wks and one in august at 8.5 weeks and been TTC since then.
> 
> I am on day 17 of my cycle so have to wait another 10isj days to test again, I'm really hoping for a BFP as it would be the best Christmas present for my husband!
> 
> It's been a rough year and I nearly gave up on even trying, but like the doctors say, there's no reason for MC. It's so common that people sometimes treat it as a routine occurrence, but if they haven't experienced it they don't have a clue and just say "don't worry one day it will happen" but it feels like it won't and it makes it harder.
> Anyway enough from me, nice to read some posts of similar content, look forward to chatting to you guys!
> Xxx :thumbup:

hey jersey bean, sorry for your loss, welcome!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy and stacie hey girlies!

yea really wake rachael up...wtf lol how can you sleep at a time like [email protected]@@ hahaha


----------



## keepthefaithx

i went to Justice to get my niece a present for her bday, i didnt know apprently if you sign up and be a club memeber lol you get all coupons, i go there and get a pair of grey skinny jeans with sparkles on them, a leopard print tank with jewels on it, and a matching bracelet....

70 FREAKING DOLLARS!

are you kidding lol wtf, that place is SUCH a rip off lol


----------



## babydust818

I used the walmart frer and it's a negative. So i guess those were evap lines? AF is due in 4 days.


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok rach, you can still get a pos...i got a pos last freaking minute w this last preg-

keep your head up hunni!


----------



## babydust818

I'm gonna try. Thanks.


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree it is still early.


----------



## keepthefaithx

:)

trust me. i know how hard it is u know?

this sucks all of this shit :(


----------



## babydust818

It REALLY does. I'm not touching a friggin stick until AF is due now. Screw this testing 'early'. It's bullshit for me. My body must never produce enough hcg before AF is due to get BFP.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Damnit is there any way we can go and freakin wake Rach up??? The anticipation is killin meeeeee lolol
> 
> Other then that happy sat to all!! Im gettin ready for some killer xmas shopping. Omg my brother wants me to go and try out a smart car with him...i fuckingg hate smart cars!! Wtf will i do if i die in it??? Helloooo uber embarassing!!
> 
> Good Luck with the Christmas shopping! I am trying to decide if I want to finish my decorating today. I think I need to, but I have had a bit of the case of the "dropsies" lately and I'm thinking it could spell disaster while decorating! I already broke an ornament when I put the tree up last week!Click to expand...

I was really clumsy duri my first pregnancy.......just saying :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> I used the walmart frer and it's a negative. So i guess those were evap lines? AF is due in 4 days.

Maybe just too early still hun? Fingers very tightly crossed for you xxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> It REALLY does. I'm not touching a friggin stick until AF is due now. Screw this testing 'early'. It's bullshit for me. My body must never produce enough hcg before AF is due to get BFP.

Mine have never showed before 13dpo either hun :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Damnit is there any way we can go and freakin wake Rach up??? The anticipation is killin meeeeee lolol
> 
> Other then that happy sat to all!! Im gettin ready for some killer xmas shopping. Omg my brother wants me to go and try out a smart car with him...i fuckingg hate smart cars!! Wtf will i do if i die in it??? Helloooo uber embarassing!!
> 
> Good Luck with the Christmas shopping! I am trying to decide if I want to finish my decorating today. I think I need to, but I have had a bit of the case of the "dropsies" lately and I'm thinking it could spell disaster while decorating! I already broke an ornament when I put the tree up last week!Click to expand...
> 
> I was really clumsy duri my first pregnancy.......just saying :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks, but unless this symptom started at 1dpo... I don't think it is pregnancy related... LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok, after the two red spots and the bit of brown/pink mucus on thursday, i've had nothing since....Thought af was gonna fly in but no. Soooooo, just for fun, i bought a cheapie hpt today......
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1060.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 11









DSC_1061.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 11









DSC_1062.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm thinking i got my first ever EVAP??!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

MrsMoo72 said:


> I'm thinking i got my first ever EVAP??!!


wait im editing..lol

now that i stare, omg it might be retest!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> I'm thinking i got my first ever EVAP??!!

When did the line appear??? It looks like it has color to me!


----------



## MrsMoo72

It is pink and came up in the time limit but it's off centre and kinda skinny so i'm thinking evap? Never used these tests before so not sure what pos/neg looks like on them. I've asked dh to pick up some of my usual tests on his way home from work! Don't really feel like i am pg so not getting hopes up....


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> It is pink and came up in the time limit but it's off centre and kinda skinny so i'm thinking evap? Never used these tests before so not sure what pos/neg looks like on them. I've asked dh to pick up some of my usual tests on his way home from work! Don't really feel like i am pg so not getting hopes up....

It is kind of off center, but hey, it can't hurt to take one more test!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i agree take another!!!!


----------



## babydust818

That would be awesome Emma if it's positive! How many dpo are you?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I do think it's just a dodgy test but hey...it passes a bit of time :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Dunno about dpo - only had one cycle since mc and don't opk or anything. Due af either tomorrow or tuesday


----------



## babydust818

Maybe the gunky stuff the other day was implantation?!? And this could be a very early bfp. You never know girl!


----------



## MrsMoo72

No no no no this must be an evap - that's what i have to keep telling myself!!!! Oh god, i'm imagining all kindsa symptoms now haha! Only 3.5 hours till dh home........:xmas17:


----------



## babydust818

Let us know asap!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Course i will!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Some ppl ask me why i am doing all this testing now, usually wait til 3 miscarriages...WHY THE HELL SHOULD I WAIT, HOW RIDICULOUS IS THAT SHIT????? omg i get angry like ppl are so stupid.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Why should you wait when you can find out now??!! That's stupid! Clearly those people have not been in your situation before. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, for fun ladies I just did an OPK and it was dark! Looked + to me!!!! I did a digi OPK and it was -...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooooo - get a hpt!!!!! Go pee girl!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hptttttt poasssss!! Lolo


----------



## MrsMoo72

DH just texted to say he sneaked out to pick up my tests (he's the boss!) He said he took one and he's not pregnant so it must be my turn again!!! Hope he was joking about wasting one or i'll be v mad!!!! hahaha!


----------



## Twinkie210

Ladies Of course I saved the pee! Did a FRER... BFN boo :( But it wasn't FMU and I am only 8dpo at the most so there is still time for a +. Damn random LH surges!


----------



## lauren10

Omg, everyone's pregnant! Restests!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is a pic of the OPK I just did... seriously my body hates me!


----------



## MrsMoo72

lauren10 said:


> Omg, everyone's pregnant! Restests!!!

Haha! I hope you're right!! :xmas12:


----------



## keepthefaithx

stacie, my body hates me too :(

my body is such a bitch lol

waaaaaaa


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I have to get something done today!!! No more POAS! Unless maybe I call my sis up and see if she has anymore cheapo tests LOL- NO I WILL NOT DO THIS!

Now that I saw that + OPK, but stark white hpt, I think I might just wait until Monday or Tuesday to test again! (OK probably not, but it is good to try to stick with this plan!)

I am going to get my house decorated for Christmas, no excuses!


----------



## MrsMoo72

2 hours to go ........


----------



## jessy1101

Lololol Stace u never should of done the opk cuz u ll wonder soooo much now bad baddd

Rach it s early doesnt mean anything gotta wait a bit more..

Welcome newcomer!! Were cray cray and we love it dont hesitate to jump in to our wackyness!!

Me love shopping no thinking bout dpo or anything yesss!!

I could fit a smart car in the back of DH s truck hiihiii sooo tinny!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I've posted my test pics in the test forum and they are ALL saying bfp????!!!!

1 hour till dh gets home.... I feel sick.....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Omg I'm holding my breath for all u ladies! 

Emma has it been an hour yet?!?! 

Rachel hang in there love, stay positive only a few more days :hugs:

Jessy + Stacey keep busy girlies...next week we'll be celebrating all over this PUPO joint!

Lisa sweetie im with ya I f'ing HATE people sometimes! Like really!!! Aaaaarrrgggggggg DH test next week right hunni?

AFM I am back from breakfast with my cousin who I had to tell about the mc...hard to re-live with each person u haven't seen eh :( Hope to get into the xmas spirit now with some music & gifts & food prep for tmmr! Lots of love to all u girls! So thankful to have this place :) xoxoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

OMG you guys.....
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1065.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 13









DSC_1066.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 15









DSC_1067.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## lauren10

No doubt moo, you're pregnant!!!!!!! Congrats!!! Xxxxxxxxccx


----------



## jessy1101

Moo is preg moo is pregggg love u bunches xxxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

I can't actually believe it yet, was not expecting it at all!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaaahhhhhh!!!!

YAY Emma!!! Sucha beautifl happy surprise sweetie big Congrats :) xoxoxoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

One of the girls at work told me yesterday that my bbs looked bigger??!!1


----------



## keepthefaithx

holy shit moo omg congrats hunni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG that is awesome news!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

mrs moo awsome news very happy for you i wish u a happy and healthly 9!!!!


----------



## confusedprego

Yay Emma!!!! congratulations!!!! :) so exciting!!


----------



## babydust818

Wow Emma!! See i told ya!!! I am very happy for you girlie. You absolutely deserve it. Have you had any symptoms at all?!? Congrats!!!

Ugh just got home from a hard day of work. My back is killing me! It sure helps get the whole ttc process forgotten which helps so much. I just can't help but be depressed about the whole situation. I know it's not over until AF shows up but man i feel gutted.


----------



## keepthefaithx

worst night ever.

im so sad guys, with everything, im just so lost and upset.

i feel so empty and shitty :(


----------



## babydust818

What's wrong?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Rachel, don't despair sweetie...a few more days to go...stay positive! Hope we'll be celebrating with you soon :hugs:

Lisa hunni!!!!!!! Somthing in particular or just all of it? Man its a really tuff thing to get through and some days....just gets the best of ya! Sending lots of love your way my friend, hope tmmr is a brighter day for you too :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> Wow Emma!! See i told ya!!! I am very happy for you girlie. You absolutely deserve it. Have you had any symptoms at all?!? Congrats!!!
> 
> Ugh just got home from a hard day of work. My back is killing me! It sure helps get the whole ttc process forgotten which helps so much. I just can't help but be depressed about the whole situation. I know it's not over until AF shows up but man i feel gutted.

Thanks babe! Did another hpt this morn to check i hadn't dreamed it hahah! I feel different symptom-wise this time to the last two times just felt a bit run-down yesterday so was really checking i wasn't pg so i could accept the fact i was just tired or getting sick!

When are you testing again?


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> worst night ever.
> 
> im so sad guys, with everything, im just so lost and upset.
> 
> i feel so empty and shitty :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauren10

KTF honey are you ok? Everything is going to happen for you. I'm not sure if I missed any pages about your testing, have you gotten any results yet?

Rach use the law of attraction and believe there is a baby brewing in therepositive happy thoughts for you and your little boy that wants to come to you!!

Hugs to all. Jessy when are you testing? Who else is testing this week? Sorry I keep forgetting.


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Emma!! See i told ya!!! I am very happy for you girlie. You absolutely deserve it. Have you had any symptoms at all?!? Congrats!!!
> 
> Ugh just got home from a hard day of work. My back is killing me! It sure helps get the whole ttc process forgotten which helps so much. I just can't help but be depressed about the whole situation. I know it's not over until AF shows up but man i feel gutted.
> 
> Thanks babe! Did another hpt this morn to check i hadn't dreamed it hahah! I feel different symptom-wise this time to the last two times just felt a bit run-down yesterday so was really checking i wasn't pg so i could accept the fact i was just tired or getting sick!
> 
> When are you testing again?Click to expand...

Yay and was it darker this am?!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, decided not to test today. I didn't want to ruin my birthday with a BFN and if I am pregnant, the test will still be positive when I do decide to test so for now, I am waiting.

Lisa... I know how crappy things seem right now, but they will get better! And soon you will be working on making that baby you so want and deserve!

Rach- I am right there with you! I have convinced myself to hold off testing for now. I think I might just wait to see if AF shows on Wednesday (however since I took soy this month I don't really know if that is when AF is due!) FX'd we are both celebrating BFPs soon!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie, happy birthday!!!! Xxxx.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy bday Stace!! Hopefully u have an amazing day with a wonderfull in the next few days!!

Lauren i ain t testing till at least next weekend. Im only 7dpo today soooo stilll a bit longer to go lolol.

Rach it s just shitty isnt it? I really do hope it was a fluke and u do get a bfp!!

Leese hunny whats wrong??? Gimme news!!
Moo im still over the moon for u sweety!!! U must of been shocked huh? Deets on exactly what happend!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls. Makes me feel better than i have you. So so damn difficult. I so badly was debating if i should test this morning and then i thought to myself it would more than likely be a bfn because I'd still not have enough hcg in my system. So I'm gonna try and hold off until Weds. Shame on me for even trying to test this early. My eyeslids are so swollen this morning from crying my eyes out before i went to bed. UGH. Well hitting the dusty road to work - YUCK. Just today and I'm off for 4 days. Too bad its going to make my ttc mind worse than it already is.

Happy Birthday Stacie!!!! Hope you have a fabulous day.
Lisa - chin up girl. Remember you're on the right path right now. You have a great doctor that you love and you're doing something about the MC's. You're finding answers. I know that doesn't make everything better but it will once you can ttc again. You'll have a better understanding of things and of what you need/dont need to do. Xoxo
Jessy - when you testing?!?
Lauren + Lisette - love you girlies!!!! Thanks for the positive vibes.
Emma - whoopwhoop!! Congrats again.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i went to a party lastnight and there was a group of like 8 moms that i was hanging with (im the only one without children) and they were all talking about how they wanna all order mom charm braceletes with there kids names and birthstones and kept talking about it so i excused myself had to stay in the bathroom a minute to like talk myself into a "normal" state and not start crying, all night i was getting those stupid freaking ovary pains, like idk whats wrong with me. like my body hates me. and just all the kids around, holliday talk its making me so sad, like lately its REALLY hitting me whats going on. i would have been 7 months pregnant now and it KILLS me. i would have been getting all stuff for my baby that would be arriving soon- and to think it happend 2 times, i was then expecting a july due date, now horse shit.

my friends due anyday and i have my friends sister talking about baby names.(the 19 year old who had an oops)

i just wanna crawl in a ball til its 2012 and hopefully it wil be my year bc this past year was the worst of my life by far and i have nothing to celebrate.

:sick:


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks everyone for your support, i hate to be the "downer" but i am glad i have all you as my friends and im here for all of you too :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

happy birthday stacie xoxoxo hope its a great one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what are your plans??


----------



## lauren10

Oh Lisa, I'm so sorry :( vent anytime you want, that's what we're here for. Good things will happen to you in the next year!!! Hugs


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lauren, how are you feeling whens ur scan??


----------



## Twinkie210

DS had an outing for cubscouts at th World bird sanctuary. Leaving here soon then getting lunch and home to finish laundry and play practice... nothing exciting.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hope you're getting pampered Stacie?! :cake:


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> Happy bday Stace!! Hopefully u have an amazing day with a wonderfull in the next few days!!
> 
> Lauren i ain t testing till at least next weekend. Im only 7dpo today soooo stilll a bit longer to go lolol.
> 
> Rach it s just shitty isnt it? I really do hope it was a fluke and u do get a bfp!!
> 
> Leese hunny whats wrong??? Gimme news!!
> Moo im still over the moon for u sweety!!! U must of been shocked huh? Deets on exactly what happend!!

Well, i bought the test on way home from uni and did it in public toilets urghh i know!! Threw it in my bag and jumped on the bus. Tried a sneaky peek on bus without getting it out of bag as didn't want everyone to see haha!!! And thought OMG - there looks to be a line there. Kept trying to look discreetly all the way home! When i got home, my folks were there looking after ds as dh at work and i couldn't wait for them to leave so i could pull the test out and analyse it :haha:

Done couple today and dh even says they are getting stronger/darker so fingers tightly crossed this one sticks. I'm working in morn so gonna pop into epau and see if i can arrange an early scan!

There is no way i'm leaving this thread tho, like ever!!! Can't wait for us all to be bump buddies :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

so guys i saw this article..

lol

if someone came up to you and said if you let your husband sleep w the celeb or his dreams and you can sleep with yours, would you do it..

cant be mad at person or EVER bring it up again, would you say yes??

after i tell you the percentage or women who said yes...LOL

:)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yep -mine has always been Brad Pitt and dh's changes quite regularly (Jessica Alba, Rihanna, nicole scherzinger, etc etc!) Think he's just keeping his options open in case he ever meets one of them haha!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Would have to use protection tho - Brad Pitt has waaaaaaaay too many kids already :xmas13:


----------



## keepthefaithx

it didnt mention that..but lets go with YES LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just a quick qu - I'm guessing i can't colour my hair before work's xmas do now?! Think i already know the answer..


----------



## keepthefaithx

i would say yes..

dh would pick jessica alba.

and right now i would have to say michael pitt, but for some strange reason nick carter these days got me goin lol, and i love mark wahlberg lol, robert downey jr, josh dumel, paul walker, cristiano rinaldo omg, hayden christiansen, channing tatum i need to STOP LOLOLOLOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> i would say yes..
> 
> dh would pick jessica alba.
> 
> and right now i would have to say michael pitt, but for some strange reason nick carter these days got me goin lol, and i love mark wahlberg lol, robert downey jr, josh dumel, paul walker, cristiano rinaldo omg, hayden christiansen, channing tatum i need to STOP LOLOLOLOL

Not fussy then lol!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

ill take them all! aahaha ..ok.i need to calm down now lol

how are you feeling moo?


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm good thanks babe! Spent whole day with dh's family today and it was soooo hard not to say anything to SIL. Felt sickly/dizzy all day so weirdly i'm really happy about that haha! We've decided to tell families on xmas day - if we get that far and if we can hold it till then - i'm super bad at keeping secrets :haha:


----------



## themarshas

Hey all, 
Happy birthday stacie! And congrats Mrs.moo! So exciting. I was surrounded by babies and family this weekend. Dinner last night with dhs family. None of them have kids so ours will be the first grandkid but his brother is dating a girl who is 23 and has an almost 3 year old. She's completely adorable and we spent several hours playing with her- she completely wore me out haha. I cant tell you tbe last time I played with a little little one. Today I went and saw my friends 4 week old. He was so precious. God, it is sooooo hard not telling people! I know my dhs family will be ecctatic. I also planned my sisters baby shower. So babyiness everywhere! Looking forward to tomorrow and our first scan!


----------



## keepthefaithx

haha i called my mom dad and sils that day- its hard not to get excited and wanna blab it


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck tomorrow Liz, can't wait to hear all about it xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

goodluck liz please let us know as soon as your done!


----------



## jessy1101

I totaly would OMG Ian Somerhalder watch outt!! DH s choice these days is Mila Kunis since we watched friends with nenefiys. Even i admit she s hot! 

Liz keep us in loop.

Leese hang in there sweety sometimes we have to challenge ourselves to see how strong we are.

I wrapped some presents today!! Poor lil tree was all alone u know?

Shittt is it really monday tomorrow? How is that already possible?!? I have a huge staff party next sat night so that will b nice!!

It s funny we got an exercice bike today so im writting while workin my booty off! Multitasking is meeeeee


----------



## lauren10

Lisa i hope to get a call this week about an ultrasound, but i guess it's not a guarantee. i feel ok...bit nauseous and ridiculously tired! it feels different this time...more crampy which has me worried.

Fuck I don't want to go back to work tomorrow...the dummy new hire is back from vacation. I can't wait until we let him go after the holidays...I know that's so mean, but he's not only useless, he's actually preventing me from doing my own work!! grrr. and he's gross...he burps and blows it out when I'm sitting right next to him and touches inappropriately and invades my personal space!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

CONGRATS MOO!:happydance: SO HAPPY FOR YOU! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


HOPE EVERYBODY IS GREAT! SORRY I HAVE BEEN MIA BEEN BUSY WITH WORK AND I THINK WE ARE GETTING READY TO MOVE A FEW HOURS AWAY BACK TO WHERE HUBBY AND I GREW UP. I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO GET HIM TO FOR A COUPLE OF YEARS AND A FEW WEEKS AGO HE CAME HOME AND SURPRISED ME BY SAYING HE HAS A JOB OFFER THERE BUT HAS TO START IN JANUARY:wacko: SO I HAVE TO FIND A NEW JOB, SELL HOME, FIND NEW HOME, FIGURE OUT WHAT SCHOOL I WANT DS TO GO TO....SORRY GOING ON AND ON JUST A LIL OVERWELMED! 

OVULATION SHOULD BE COMING UP IN ABOUT A WEEK HOPEFULLY:dust:


----------



## babydust818

I came home from work today and peed then wiped and i see brown :(


----------



## jkb11

:hugs::hugs::hugs:DONT GIVE UP TIL AF HAS CAME FULL FORCE! FX'D FOR YOU:hugs:


babydust818 said:


> I came home from work today and peed then wiped and i see brown :(


----------



## babydust818

Thanks. I keep wiping and now i see a little blood mixed with CM but nothing heavy. Then i keep wiping and my toilet paper is pink. If this is AF I'm seriously going to die. Something keeps telling me its not AF. I just feel it in my heart but that could be because i don't wanna believe it.


----------



## babydust818

As of right now the spotting stopped. There's nothing there. I hope it's implantation. Emma, didn't you have something simular?


----------



## babydust818

Oh and Lisa, if i could be with ANY celeb it would be between Ryan Goseling and Bradley Cooper! Mmm mmm!!!! As far as my bad girl side, lil wayne sinks me in.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey PUPO girls! :xmas3:I missed you guys today! Crazy busy holiday goodies but fun too! :xmas9: Got my mind of TTC mostly...seeing a little EWCM so YAY for that 

Let's see if I can catch up half decent here....

Stacie Happy Birthday sweetie, hope you had a bit of pampering and extra love from H and DS! Very proud that you resisted testing early :thumbup:

Rachel hunni I've got everything crossed for you girl!!!!!! Chanting implantation bleeding!!!:hugs:

Liz thinking of ya for tmmr! Can't wait to hear your update girl!!!

JKB - GAH crazy awesome news hunni but loads of changes ahead!!!! Hope you'll be O'ing with me soon cuz I need my 2WW buddy once these girls have all gotten their BFP's!!!:winkwink:

Jessy did you have an awesome time with your lil brother? I did with mine today! Man I love that kid!!! How's the pressy's looking? :xmas12:
Any early symptoms to report?

Moo you must be on cloud nine! Such a nice surprise! I hope you get an early scan and feel wonderful through this pg :flower:

Lisa hunni you a little better today my friend? Hows's the WW going? I was really bad today with my lil holiday party! I got all foodnetworky in my kitchen! Super yummy but super bad!!! Well atleast I lost .8 last week...gotta be really good this week though cuz in Feb when I go on my cruise if I leave outta NY I'll need your best tips on cool food trucks to hit on the way in and out :happydance:

Lauren hunni that co-worker sounds like a nightmare!!!!! Uggggg...hope he calls in sick or something awesome like that tmmr :) Crossing my fingers you get in this week and all is well! Positive vibes ur way!

Confused is your appointment tmmr too? Thinking of u girl!!!:hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Thanks lisette! such a positive star you are  im trying to stay positive too. really hoping this was an implantation scare! well yesterday we got all of our xmas outside decorations up. now setting up the tree Tuesday. right now im watching the hangover. love love.love this movie. i could watch it over and over. ugh anyways.... think im going to bed shortly. See ya girlies tmrw


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh girlies! Thank you all for the B-day wishes!!! Well I am either 9 or 10dpo today and like an idiot I tested, BFN. Why to I do this to myself??? I will test again Wednesday or Thursday, but I am really feeling out this month :(

Rach- FX'd for Implantation!

Good Luck to my girls O'ing and FX'd for those of us waiting to test.

Who all is getting U/S's today???


----------



## confusedprego

Twinkie210 said:


> Oh girlies! Thank you all for the B-day wishes!!! Well I am either 9 or 10dpo today and like an idiot I tested, BFN. Why to I do this to myself??? I will test again Wednesday or Thursday, but I am really feeling out this month :(
> 
> Rach- FX'd for Implantation!
> 
> Good Luck to my girls O'ing and FX'd for those of us waiting to test.
> 
> Who all is getting U/S's today???

Hope you had a great birthday :) don't count yourself out yet! It's still really early!

I'm getting a scan today - I'm a nervous wreck - didn't sleep much last night but my dog (my current baby) never ever sleeps in bed with us no matter how many times we try to get him to and I woke up this morning to him snuggled between DH and I. Totally made my morning! 

Who's testing today? Each you're waiting until weds? You're stronger than I am! 

Emma - when you gonna call your doc? So excited for you :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyy good morning all.

how are you!!

lisette ww is going ok i lost 2 pounds..lol how are you doing??

rach we gotta keep our heads up!!! well be okayy

stacie how was your bday hunni??

jess i miss your ass go on aim. xo


----------



## babydust818

I have AIM too. My sn is rach818xx.

So I've had absolutely no spotting since last night. Woohoo. My bbs a little sensitive. Other than that I'm okay. I feel like i have to force myself to fall asleep at night, yet i am over tired. Testing in the morning if AF doesn't catch me today. I'm suppoer to get it tmrw/weds. Tmrw i will be 13dpo. Fx'd.

Hope ya'll have a funday monday. Psssh


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hope january i can ttc...i hate this waiting shit!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Confused what time???

Goodluck sweeti xox im sure everything will go well xo


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo Rach maybe it is implantation?? I really hope it is for u hunny! If not this would be ur second AF since right? Just to give u a heads up if ever it is and u find it's really wonky all over the place dont worry mine was too! At first i was like shitt is something wrong inside and etc but nope perfectly normal.

Is it really monday already??? Think anybody will notice if i sneak out very discreetly and go back to bed?? Ya i figured they would damnit LOL.

How is everybody?? I'm happy to report i'm somewhat half done my xmas gifts!! GO MEEEEEEEEE. As of this week i am now fully booked every freakin weekend till after new years. Staff party sat night....xmas with friends while we're hosting next sat...24 and 25 at my parents place...26 at DH's dad's place...30th at DH's mom's place....hopefully leaving on a cruise after that...dammnnnnnnn booked booked booked but i love it makes time fly by even faster huh?

It's drizzling here right now. Looking out my window is sorta depressing cuz it's extremely grey outside lolol. OMG i was soooo emotionnal yesterday we rented Harry Potter deathly hallows part 2 and even if i already saw it i just started bawling threw the whole damn thing. It just soooo good...and it's over whaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## babydust818

That is a good movie Jessy! And no this would be my 4th AF since my MC in August. I spoke too soon and saw more brown. Read online IB can last several days. Ughhh I'm not testing for a few days. I don't want to think about it.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> That is a good movie Jessy! And no this would be my 4th AF since my MC in August. I spoke too soon and saw more brown. Read online IB can last several days. Ughhh I'm not testing for a few days. I don't want to think about it.

I've really pushed all symptom spottin out of my mind and yes i have stuff but i'm not even thinking about it! It's been so much easier to get threw the week and not worry. Plus i'm not doing anything till at least this weekend..and i might just wait if i'm late. 

It's easier for me to think that it's a no this shot cuz u know not as dissapointed and etc etc when it comes time.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> That is a good movie Jessy! And no this would be my 4th AF since my MC in August. I spoke too soon and saw more brown. Read online IB can last several days. Ughhh I'm not testing for a few days. I don't want to think about it.

FX'd this is still IB!


----------



## jessy1101

I think we're not gonna have a gorgeous white xmas this year...


----------



## keepthefaithx

fxd IB, ttc after loss is soooooooo upsetting omgggggg, i cant even start again yet, gotta waiit for results!


----------



## MrsMoo72

babydust818 said:


> As of right now the spotting stopped. There's nothing there. I hope it's implantation. Emma, didn't you have something simular?

Yes hun, mine was red spotting then 1 lot of brown/pink mucus. What dpo are you? I think you're too early for af aren't you?


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I wish I could fast forward to say... Friday? At least then I should have an answer either way! This waiting is bullshit!

Assuming another BFN, I think I am going to give myself one more shot at a BFP and then call my Dr. to see if he will run some tests. What do you guys think?? We started TTC Feb 1st this year so January will be our official 12 month mark.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I wish I could fast forward to say... Friday? At least then I should have an answer either way! This waiting is bullshit!
> 
> Assuming another BFN, I think I am going to give myself one more shot at a BFP and then call my Dr. to see if he will run some tests. What do you guys think?? We started TTC Feb 1st this year so January will be our official 12 month mark.

Ya but u cant count it like that u have to count it since the mc. It's sorta like that was ur new starting date. That's what my doctor told me friday. The ideal would be to just check the basics and maybe even DH's sperm..but the other stuff can still wait a bit i think.


----------



## jessy1101

I figure we started TTC in jan and got a BFP in june...so if it takes me 5-6 months this time also for my body to be back to normal then i guess it's ok. Better latter then never i guess...the wait is sick but what can we do??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ive been trying a year this month, with 2 losses....NIGHTMARE in need 2012 to be here, this year was by far the worst one of my life i need a new start!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well it seems the process is a bit more complicated in uk! I called into EPAU today and she told me they wouldn't just scan me unless i was having probs!!!! She said i would have to go through my GP who would arrange for me to have a dating scan at 8 weeks!!!!!!!!! I said " But that's 4 weeks away yet and the last baby stopped growing at 6 weeks!!!" She just apologised. So i called my GP and made appointment for tomorrow morning. I'm gonna just sit in his office and cry till he says i can have an earlier scan haha! Really wanted one before xmas so we could be a bit more confident when telling family :xmas18:

On the plus side - i have felt like crap all day yipeeeee!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I wish I could fast forward to say... Friday? At least then I should have an answer either way! This waiting is bullshit!
> 
> Assuming another BFN, I think I am going to give myself one more shot at a BFP and then call my Dr. to see if he will run some tests. What do you guys think?? We started TTC Feb 1st this year so January will be our official 12 month mark.
> 
> Ya but u cant count it like that u have to count it since the mc. It's sorta like that was ur new starting date. That's what my doctor told me friday. The ideal would be to just check the basics and maybe even DH's sperm..but the other stuff can still wait a bit i think.Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess I should have been clearer, just the basics no fancy testing. The CD 3 and 21 bloodwork and maybe a SA for DH.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I wish I could fast forward to say... Friday? At least then I should have an answer either way! This waiting is bullshit!
> 
> Assuming another BFN, I think I am going to give myself one more shot at a BFP and then call my Dr. to see if he will run some tests. What do you guys think?? We started TTC Feb 1st this year so January will be our official 12 month mark.
> 
> Ya but u cant count it like that u have to count it since the mc. It's sorta like that was ur new starting date. That's what my doctor told me friday. The ideal would be to just check the basics and maybe even DH's sperm..but the other stuff can still wait a bit i think.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I guess I should have been clearer, just the basics no fancy testing. The CD 3 and 21 bloodwork and maybe a SA for DH.Click to expand...

Yup that's what we did too. Just to be more reassured u know? I felt 1000000 better after seeing my doctor she was extremely reassuring!


----------



## MrsMoo72

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: girlies remember PUPO!! Some of you might even be preggers already.....


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously can 2012 be totaly amazing plz??? I want to have a good one!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: girlies remember PUPO!! Some of you might even be preggers already.....

Hope sooooo


----------



## Twinkie210

It just seems like they could do some of the less invasive tests. I mean what if DH's little swimmers all have two heads, or swim backwards or something... LOL Seriously I don't want to wait another 6 months to find out my hormones are out of whack!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I wish I could fast forward to say... Friday? At least then I should have an answer either way! This waiting is bullshit!
> 
> Assuming another BFN, I think I am going to give myself one more shot at a BFP and then call my Dr. to see if he will run some tests. What do you guys think?? We started TTC Feb 1st this year so January will be our official 12 month mark.
> 
> Ya but u cant count it like that u have to count it since the mc. It's sorta like that was ur new starting date. That's what my doctor told me friday. The ideal would be to just check the basics and maybe even DH's sperm..but the other stuff can still wait a bit i think.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I guess I should have been clearer, just the basics no fancy testing. The CD 3 and 21 bloodwork and maybe a SA for DH.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup that's what we did too. Just to be more reassured u know? I felt 1000000 better after seeing my doctor she was extremely reassuring!Click to expand...

I forgot you went to your Dr. What did he/she say?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> It just seems like they could do some of the less invasive tests. I mean what if DH's little swimmers all have two heads, or swim backwards or something... LOL Seriously I don't want to wait another 6 months to find out my hormones are out of whack!

Ya u can get a sperm test easy peasy which is the main step that helps knowing the what on the guys side. It could just be low sperm count u can get preg it just takes longer and etc.

And it could also be nuttin but ur hormones. My doctor thinks that's what it is for me since my last 2 AF's have been all over the place.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Guess it can't hurt to ask a few questions now Stacie then if there is anything you can be doing to help you can do it?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I wish I could fast forward to say... Friday? At least then I should have an answer either way! This waiting is bullshit!
> 
> Assuming another BFN, I think I am going to give myself one more shot at a BFP and then call my Dr. to see if he will run some tests. What do you guys think?? We started TTC Feb 1st this year so January will be our official 12 month mark.
> 
> Ya but u cant count it like that u have to count it since the mc. It's sorta like that was ur new starting date. That's what my doctor told me friday. The ideal would be to just check the basics and maybe even DH's sperm..but the other stuff can still wait a bit i think.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, I guess I should have been clearer, just the basics no fancy testing. The CD 3 and 21 bloodwork and maybe a SA for DH.Click to expand...
> 
> Yup that's what we did too. Just to be more reassured u know? I felt 1000000 better after seeing my doctor she was extremely reassuring!Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot you went to your Dr. What did he/she say?Click to expand...

Well to make me feel better she's sending me for lots of blood work progesterones and etc etc. But she really thinks it's just my hormones that are setting back to normal. Especially since my all over the place AF's. That's why it wouldnt suprise me if it does take similar to 5 months cuz it was the same when i stopped the pill in january.

Thank god for reassurance she made me feels tons better!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Guess it can't hurt to ask a few questions now Stacie then if there is anything you can be doing to help you can do it?

Nahhh that's what doctors are for. It's better to talk to them then freak yourself out by google. Jesus the horror stories i've seen on there...


----------



## jessy1101

Sooooo it's official i want to buy DH the Playstation 3 Move!! I freakin love that damn thing. I'm debating what games to get with it...did u guys see the new Dance one?? SICKKKK


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Guess it can't hurt to ask a few questions now Stacie then if there is anything you can be doing to help you can do it?
> 
> Nahhh that's what doctors are for. It's better to talk to them then freak yourself out by google. Jesus the horror stories i've seen on there...Click to expand...

I meant ask drs!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> It just seems like they could do some of the less invasive tests. I mean what if DH's little swimmers all have two heads, or swim backwards or something... LOL Seriously I don't want to wait another 6 months to find out my hormones are out of whack!
> 
> Ya u can get a sperm test easy peasy which is the main step that helps knowing the what on the guys side. It could just be low sperm count u can get preg it just takes longer and etc.
> 
> And it could also be nuttin but ur hormones. My doctor thinks that's what it is for me since my last 2 AF's have been all over the place.Click to expand...

I brought up the whole SA thing with DH and he is not really agreeing at the moment. There is an at home hit that I might talk him into. I think if the Dr. recommended one he might go for it... he is a pain in the ass sometimes (DH not the Dr. LOL)

I really think that it is my hormones, and I think it is a problem I have had the whole time, not just after the MC. My cycles have always been kind of kooky.

Anyways... hopefully I get a BFP before then.


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Guess it can't hurt to ask a few questions now Stacie then if there is anything you can be doing to help you can do it?
> 
> Nahhh that's what doctors are for. It's better to talk to them then freak yourself out by google. Jesus the horror stories i've seen on there...Click to expand...
> 
> I meant ask drs!!Click to expand...

Ohh i know i meant nahh in the sense that i agree it doesnt hurt asking.


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> Sooooo it's official i want to buy DH the Playstation 3 Move!! I freakin love that damn thing. I'm debating what games to get with it...did u guys see the new Dance one?? SICKKKK

We have the dance ones for Kinect - love them at xmas when everyones had a few drinks and MIL gets up for a boogie :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Guess it can't hurt to ask a few questions now Stacie then if there is anything you can be doing to help you can do it?
> 
> Nahhh that's what doctors are for. It's better to talk to them then freak yourself out by google. Jesus the horror stories i've seen on there...Click to expand...
> 
> I meant ask drs!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh i know i meant nahh in the sense that i agree it doesnt hurt asking.Click to expand...

Ohhh that makes sense now!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Sooooo it's official i want to buy DH the Playstation 3 Move!! I freakin love that damn thing. I'm debating what games to get with it...did u guys see the new Dance one?? SICKKKK

What is that? DH loves his PS3... but I already bought him a kinect for the Xbox.


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Guess it can't hurt to ask a few questions now Stacie then if there is anything you can be doing to help you can do it?
> 
> Nahhh that's what doctors are for. It's better to talk to them then freak yourself out by google. Jesus the horror stories i've seen on there...Click to expand...
> 
> I meant ask drs!!Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh i know i meant nahh in the sense that i agree it doesnt hurt asking.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh that makes sense now!!Click to expand...

LOLOOLOLO wuv u bunches sweety :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Sooooo it's official i want to buy DH the Playstation 3 Move!! I freakin love that damn thing. I'm debating what games to get with it...did u guys see the new Dance one?? SICKKKK
> 
> What is that? DH loves his PS3... but I already bought him a kinect for the Xbox.Click to expand...

It's the exact same thing what the kinect is for the xbox!! But for the PS3!

LOVE LOVE LOVE


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i would love to see my in laws dancing around drunk! Ummm...wait...ya maybe not...


----------



## babydust818

I just feel like punching someone in the f'n face!! GAH


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I just feel like punching someone in the f'n face!! GAH

Bad day?


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo question do u think this would be good for my dad's xmas present?

https://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/bro...21P/Freeway+DVD-2688+Car+Stereo.jsp?locale=en


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls...

Stacie i def think you should talk to the doctor...can't hurt!

Emma, that's when you start the REAL harassment...fuckers. They don't get it!! Make sure to seem as mentally unstable as possible at your appointment. 

hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Oooo question do u think this would be good for my dad's xmas present?
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/bro...21P/Freeway+DVD-2688+Car+Stereo.jsp?locale=en

that's cool. does your dad watch movies in the car?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo question do u think this would be good for my dad's xmas present?
> 
> https://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/bro...21P/Freeway+DVD-2688+Car+Stereo.jsp?locale=en
> 
> that's cool. does your dad watch movies in the car?Click to expand...

He would if he had this LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh this sucks i wanted to go out for my lunch break but it's poiring down rain whaaaa...and even if i do have an umbrella it so aint worth coming back with wet clothes.


----------



## themarshas

Hi all, just got back from the drs. Had a great scan. Measuring 6w5d. So a bit farther than I thought. Saw our little bean clear as day! Heartbeat of 128 so good and strong. And I think the measurement was just over 5mm? The Dr said that if everything looks good at the 10wk mark, our liitle bean should be fine. So just over 3 weeks! I have my midwife apt on the 22nd with another scan. I'll post a pic tonight


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Hi all, just got back from the drs. Had a great scan. Measuring 6w5d. So a bit farther than I thought. Saw our little bean clear as day! Heartbeat of 128 so good and strong. And I think the measurement was just over 5mm? The Dr said that if everything looks good at the 10wk mark, our liitle bean should be fine. So just over 3 weeks! I have my midwife apt on the 22nd with another scan. I'll post a pic tonight

That is great to hear! 128 does sound good and strong! So happy for you!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Hi all, just got back from the drs. Had a great scan. Measuring 6w5d. So a bit farther than I thought. Saw our little bean clear as day! Heartbeat of 128 so good and strong. And I think the measurement was just over 5mm? The Dr said that if everything looks good at the 10wk mark, our liitle bean should be fine. So just over 3 weeks! I have my midwife apt on the 22nd with another scan. I'll post a pic tonight

Yay that's freakin awsome!!! Happy that everything went good. OMG u must feel like a weight has been lifted off ur shoulders right? I know it's not completly in the clear but it's a great start!


----------



## MrsMoo72

themarshas said:


> Hi all, just got back from the drs. Had a great scan. Measuring 6w5d. So a bit farther than I thought. Saw our little bean clear as day! Heartbeat of 128 so good and strong. And I think the measurement was just over 5mm? The Dr said that if everything looks good at the 10wk mark, our liitle bean should be fine. So just over 3 weeks! I have my midwife apt on the 22nd with another scan. I'll post a pic tonight

That is fabulous news hunny yay! Xx


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Moo i think u cant take your ovulation calculator off now LOLOL


----------



## babydust818

Sooo happy for you!! It had to have been a huge relief to hear positive feedback and get to see the bean!!!!! Wooohooo!!!!

Jessy will you buy that for me for my car?!?!?


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Sooo happy for you!! It had to have been a huge relief to hear positive feedback and get to see the bean!!!!! Wooohooo!!!!
> 
> Jessy will you buy that for me for my car?!?!?

Heeeheeee i dont even have to in my freakin car LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, nope not yet, not for at least another month! Not changing my status either! Weirdly dh has just sed out loud what ive been thinking - that this one feels different to last time and we both feel more comfortable with it. Hope thats a good sign


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Haha, nope not yet, not for at least another month! Not changing my status either! Weirdly dh has just sed out loud what ive been thinking - that this one feels different to last time and we both feel more comfortable with it. Hope thats a good sign

Hiiiiihiiiiii u took off the O calculator LOL :happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

? I didnt....


----------



## keepthefaithx

whats ur first apt moo???


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> ? I didnt....

It doesnt appear!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i found a recipe for smores cookies, really...OMGG my favorite thing in cookie form!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i found a recipe for smores cookies, really...OMGG my favorite thing in cookie form!

OMGGGGG i want some!! U should mail them to me LOLOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol i think im guna go the lazy route, bc i have all the stuff at home, and just use regular choc chip cookies, mix with graham cracker crumbled and marshmellows :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> ? I didnt....
> 
> It doesnt appear!!Click to expand...

Weird?!?! Im on my phone but it should still show?

Going to drs tomorrow to see if I can get an early scan. They dont do hcg blood tests in uk :-(


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> ? I didnt....
> 
> It doesnt appear!!Click to expand...
> 
> Weird?!?! Im on my phone but it should still show?
> 
> Going to drs tomorrow to see if I can get an early scan. They dont do hcg blood tests in uk :-(Click to expand...

Hey it just reappeared...ok that is some freaky deaky shizz going on...

Sooo let's talk fun stuff just like that on a whim what do u feel ur having boy or girl?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea boy or girl and names!???


----------



## keepthefaithx

They dont do hcg tests why the hell not!?? :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Duno, last time I wanted a girl but honestly this time I do not care! It could be a freaking hermaphrodite and I would still love the shit out of it haha!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Tru moo..but hopefully its either or....lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> They dont do hcg tests why the hell not!?? :(

Don't know, ive seen other ladies say it on other threads. Good job nhs is free coz you wouldn't pay for this crap!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Duno, last time I wanted a girl but honestly this time I do not care! It could be a freaking hermaphrodite and I would still love the shit out of it haha!!

Hahaha your ticker is gone again! Mine was doing that the other day. I think there is a glitch in BnB or something!

I am the same way btw! I kept saying how I wanted a girl last time. Healthy is all I care about now! (Although you have to admit buying dresses would be fun!)


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Duno, last time I wanted a girl but honestly this time I do not care! It could be a freaking hermaphrodite and I would still love the shit out of it haha!!
> 
> Hahaha your ticker is gone again! Mine was doing that the other day. I think there is a glitch in BnB or something!
> 
> I am the same way btw! I kept saying how I wanted a girl last time. Healthy is all I care about now! (Although you have to admit buying dresses would be fun!)Click to expand...

It just cuz buying gorgeous dresses and playing dress up is fun! But little boys are awsome too!

Guess it's just easier to explain body functions and etc to a girl then a boy...since u know..we dont have a penis and etc LOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

I would be happy with whatever. But i always see myself w a girl

but a boy would be great. Or twins!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Duno, last time I wanted a girl but honestly this time I do not care! It could be a freaking hermaphrodite and I would still love the shit out of it haha!!
> 
> Hahaha your ticker is gone again! Mine was doing that the other day. I think there is a glitch in BnB or something!
> 
> I am the same way btw! I kept saying how I wanted a girl last time. Healthy is all I care about now! (Although you have to admit buying dresses would be fun!)Click to expand...
> 
> It just cuz buying gorgeous dresses and playing dress up is fun! But little boys are awsome too!
> 
> Guess it's just easier to explain body functions and etc to a girl then a boy...since u know..we dont have a penis and etc LOLOLClick to expand...

That is what they have father's for! LOL I already know that DH gets to have that talk with DS.

But yeah, try explaining how to pee to a 3 year old boy! Wasn't fun!


----------



## keepthefaithx

My husands mother put cherios in the toilet and told him to "shoot" them and you get points...lmao


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> My husands mother put cherios in the toilet and told him to "shoot" them and you get points...lmao

Points for effectiveness and originality!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Right, i will def use that if i have a son :)


----------



## babydust818

I still got light brown stringy stuff coming out. No cramps. Not really sure what's going on. Probably just AF wanting to be a royal **** and take her sweet ass time. I swear if it's bfn I'm just going stop making ttc take over my life. Everything i do in 2WW i analyze to death.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I still got light brown stringy stuff coming out. No cramps. Not really sure what's going on. Probably just AF wanting to be a royal **** and take her sweet ass time. I swear if it's bfn I'm just going stop making ttc take over my life. Everything i do in 2WW i analyze to death.

Time goes by faster when u put it out of ur mind during the 2WW promiss.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Very true..its super hard tho. Makes you nuts


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Very true..its super hard tho. Makes you nuts

Nahh u just gotta online shop at Forever 21 LOLOL me likey!!


----------



## babydust818

It would just be nice to finally have something I've always wanted. I've had to wait for everything in my life. Being way MORE than patient must be my lesson in this life. I am 23 years old, never have had a place of my own. Been living with OH dad whom i really can't stand. We pay for everything. He never helps us out. I been with Andrew (OH) for going on 9 yrs and we STILL aren't married or even near planning a wedding. I hate my job, he hates his. Who the fuck wants to clean hotel rooms the rest of their life? Not me. I've tried going out an applying but no one is hiring. My family and childhood friends all live in New York where i was born and raised. I have no friends down here. I am SO alone. I basically live in a bedroom. I'm not allowed to go out in the living room bcz OH dad is a fucking dick. His dad sleeps out there. I seriously HATE my life. I've tried to make the best of it. We actually are trying to get OH brothers house but someone else has looked at it before us so he is waiting on if they're gonna buy it or not. I hate everything about my life. I hate that I'm so fat and out of shape which is abig reason why i can't conceive. My fat ass frame on my ovaries doesn't help. I just feel like hising in a corner and never coming back out. I feel so alone. I just want my baby. I don't understand how God can give us this miracle then take it away! I know there's a reason but it honestly would make it a lot easier if i knew what the reason was. If i knew what i have to do to get all these things.


----------



## themarshas

I definetly feel a bit more confident after seeing our little one on the screen. Obviously that just means that if this one doesn't make it, it will just be even harder to recoup. But no reward comes without risks! Mrs. Moo- I know how you feel, this time just feels Better... there's no other way I can explain it. Fingers X'd. My DH is now dying to tell people. After the 10 week mark maybe... That would be New Years so that'd be awesome timing. You guys, always talking about food! Although, I did go 2 hours today without eating!! YAY me! A new personal record since pregnant haha- it was at an hour and 15 mins.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Forever 21 woohoooo lol


----------



## jessy1101

Rach we all have down days it'S completly normal. But u gotta try to find good things in ur life to make it less hard. Ur DH sounds great and seems to love u very much right? Wedding wise i only got married at 24 after being together 8 and a half years soooo it took a lil while LOL.

U have to keep ur head up and try to be happy. I'm sure things will turn around for u and good things will come ur way too!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea rach keep your head up girl, you have just try to focus on the good things you have in your life, like jess said your husband im sure loves you very much and you have us too!

We always here for you xo


----------



## babydust818

Its got to get better. I just wish i knew what i need to do. I need a therapist.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Maybe seeing a therapist would be good..i have debated it for a while.....its very hard, like ive been ttc for a year and have 2 losses to show for it, but what can i do but be strong, i dont have a choice u know, we will get thru it and have our rainbows.

And if you feel like scared bout whats goin on why dont you see a specialist and see what he says you know.i feel alot better im seeing one, gives me new hope.. 

Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## babydust818

I need to seek some kind of help. The doctors were evil and rude when i had my MC. I never been so disrespected in my life. I'm starting to feel like something is wrong with me or OH. Wish i had insurance to find out.


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously if seeing somebody will make u feel better then u should definetly look into it. But just because u had a mc doesnt mean something is physicly wrong with u at all! Most cases it's just a birth defect and u rather that happening then loosing the baby wayyy later on and etc.

The whole situation sucks but it abosutly has to get better. U have to believe it will tho too cuz if not your always going to find it very hard to try to move forward.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Crazy Monday here...just getting a chance to breathe now! Good news its almost time to go!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Zzzzzzzzz....home??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Same here Jess...crazy day drained me :(

Liz I'm ssssssooooooooo excited about ur scan sweetie!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!

Rach its a bad day...I understand how you feel...we all do hun...chin up :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Well my hubby didnt work today due to the heavy rain so he was home and did the cleaning plus he's making me home made lasagna for dinner!! Mhhh... my mouth is already watering just thinking bout that yummyness...

Me thinks somebody will b gettin a huge happy tonight chicas uhhh huhhh uhh huhhh


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> Well my hubby didnt work today due to the heavy rain so he was home and did the cleaning plus he's making me home made lasagna for dinner!! Mhhh... my mouth is already watering just thinking bout that yummyness...
> 
> Me thinks somebody will b gettin a huge happy tonight chicas uhhh huhhh uhh huhhh

:xmas23:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Well my hubby didnt work today due to the heavy rain so he was home and did the cleaning plus he's making me home made lasagna for dinner!! Mhhh... my mouth is already watering just thinking bout that yummyness...
> 
> Me thinks somebody will b gettin a huge happy tonight chicas uhhh huhhh uhh huhhh
> 
> :xmas23:Click to expand...

LOL yupppp


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach-sorry you are having a bad day. All of this really does suck. If you feel like you need to talk to someone then by all means find a therapist or even just a support group. It really does help talking to someone face to face. I love all of the girls here on BnB, but you can only do so much over the internet!

Does your OH have insurance?


----------



## babydust818

Stacie - nope he doesn't have insurance either. He's trying to get into the union to become an electrician but starting out as an apprentice. He's done it before but stipped before schooling started. So I'm hoping he will be able to get on there and get insurance. Then we have to get married. Gahhh.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Stacie - nope he doesn't have insurance either. He's trying to get into the union to become an electrician but starting out as an apprentice. He's done it before but stipped before schooling started. So I'm hoping he will be able to get on there and get insurance. Then we have to get married. Gahhh.

Well hopefully you both can get what you want in 2012! ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

we all better have 2012 babies wtf..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess we gotta switch forever lists lol


----------



## jessy1101

I know!! Go check out my list how can u access it?


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhhh...my..sweet...baby..jesus...DH is makin me watch a goddamnnn huntin show ewwwwwwww somebody save me??????


----------



## confusedprego

themarshas said:


> Hi all, just got back from the drs. Had a great scan. Measuring 6w5d. So a bit farther than I thought. Saw our little bean clear as day! Heartbeat of 128 so good and strong. And I think the measurement was just over 5mm? The Dr said that if everything looks good at the 10wk mark, our liitle bean should be fine. So just over 3 weeks! I have my midwife apt on the 22nd with another scan. I'll post a pic tonight

I got my scan today and I'm measuring 6wks 5days too!! That's one day ahead of what we thought based on my ov date :happydance: We saw a heartbeat of 120. Glad to hear your appointment went well too :)

I attached the picture for you guys
 



Attached Files:







6wks5days.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg congrats omg omg omg im so happy for you girl !


----------



## jessy1101

Awsome pic sweety lookin really good i think!!


----------



## jessy1101

Im happy to not find it hard to look at honestly. Yes u get a bittersweet feeling but u deserve this baby so much and have been threw so much.

I want u to have the best 9 months possible. If throwing up morning noon and night will garantee u a healthy baby then damnit i hope u will b as sick as a dog in the best way lolololol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Jessy u said it sooo good girl! I was feeling the exact same way tonight!

Confusedprego I am truly soo happy to read ur update & see this beautiful pic! All the happiness & peace in the world my friend!

We all deserve that & will be right behind ya :hugs: to all my PUPO girls tonight!


----------



## jkb11

hi ladies so happy to hear about all the positive scans:flower: congrats girls!

Rach:hugs: Life can be such a challenge sometimes can't it? :hugs: With my job in the NICU I am surrounded weekly by situations I do not understand. For instance, how can there be in one bed area a baby of a crack head mom with herpes and this is her 5th kid that she will desert with foster care like the other four then in the next bed area there is kind, loving, caring parents who have been trying for more than 10 years they are standing by there baby that might live for a month at most and that is with the help of a feeding tube and ventilator... WHY??? I have NO idea. Life is hard and unexplainable. My heart goes out to you sweetie. I spent many years away from family and my friends I grew up with and it was the hardest part of my life. I was trying to put myself through school. DH lost his job and had trouble getting one at the time. and we had a baby that I felt I could barely provide for. Along with many other challenges that I will not bore you with. I NEVER want to go through that again. BUT, looking back on those hard times, it made me into who I am today. Hang in there sweety all the sucky stuff will develop your character. stay positive. set small goals and reach them. We are here for you:hugs: Do try to find a couple of people you can confide in ( in person) EVERYBODY needs support.


----------



## jkb11

I want to share something with you girls. I found this so moving but I must warn you that it is very heartbreaking.... but when I lost my baby I actually found comfort through this. It made me view my M/C differently. I was no longer angry that God chose to take my child home to heaven I was thankful and felt blessed that God chose me to carry her b/c she was a blessing even though I didn't get to enjoy her for as long as I wanted to. She touched my heart and did change my life.

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th6Njr-qkq0


----------



## babydust818

_Well here is my update. I have been having mild cramps. All in my uterus/ lower abdomen / hips area since a few hrs ago. I went to the bathroom and i really think AF is on her way. I truly do. In all honesty i am in complete shock. I felt many things this month that i never feel with AF but unfortunately it is. After having 2 evaporated tests and getting my hopes up with that and Mesina's reading kind of really made for a hard let down. So here i am feeling almost as if i did when i had my MC. I feel so sad, hurt, betrayed, stupid, alone, depressed. I just want it all to go away. I got a decision to make. Whether i am going to put a stop for now on ttc and just become NTNP but still using my cbfm or just keep ttc. I'm not really sure yet. All's i can say is I'm just torn apart. I'm wondering if i should go NTNP to become healthy and lose some weight before ttc again. That way i don't feel so completely like it's my fault. Ugh I'm just really stressed out and sad. Only bad thing is i know i'll result to alcohol and i don't wanna do that. Don't get me wrong, this site has helped me so much! You girls all have and you make ttc fun! I just sometimes wonder if bnb is bad for me because being on here everyday makes me analyze and go more in depth with thinking. Im not giving up bnb completely! I still wanna chat and keep in touch but ugh i just really don't know. Even if it's for a couple days or weeks. I just feel like trying to make ttc my number one priority is stressing me out way more than i should be which i think could also be a reeason why i can't get pregnant. I took a month off from trying which was july and became pregnant. So we will see._


----------



## MrsMoo72

confusedprego said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, just got back from the drs. Had a great scan. Measuring 6w5d. So a bit farther than I thought. Saw our little bean clear as day! Heartbeat of 128 so good and strong. And I think the measurement was just over 5mm? The Dr said that if everything looks good at the 10wk mark, our liitle bean should be fine. So just over 3 weeks! I have my midwife apt on the 22nd with another scan. I'll post a pic tonight
> 
> I got my scan today and I'm measuring 6wks 5days too!! That's one day ahead of what we thought based on my ov date :happydance: We saw a heartbeat of 120. Glad to hear your appointment went well too :)
> 
> I attached the picture for you guysClick to expand...


Yay - our first pupo baby!!!!!!! I can already tell its beautiful!! So happy for you xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww rach, we will miss you but I completely understand if you need some time out from bnb. TTC does get all-consuming and takes over your life doesn't it? I hope you can take some time for yourself and feel better soon. We will still be here when you come back! Lots of love xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well im officially peed off!! My doc said I wouldn't get a scan before 12weeks as im not high risk and there is no reason not to be optimistic about this pregnancy- wtf???!!! He said he 'feels' like everything will be ok this time!! Well im glad your medical opinion is based on your "feelings"!!!

He did say that a scan wouldn't predict the future which I understand but I was just hoping for a scan to know that everything was progressing normally :-(


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks girls for your comments - I know you will all be posting pics of your scans very soon!! 

Rach - I'm so sorry hun - this is your first month with the CBFM, I heard it takes a couple months to get to know you and your cycle, maybe you just need to give it another shot? but I can understand about not wanting to stress about ttc, it's easy to take over your life, so if you need a break - take it! You never know, you might fall pregnant once you stop thinking about it :)

Emma - Do you have any alternative choices to your doc? or are early scans not normal near you? And he's right, early scans can't predict the future, but they can ease your mind until you get there.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Think its just a uk thing coz we dont have ob/gyns just regular general drs. Just wanted some reassurance so I can stop analysing every twinge and stop checking for blood every time I pee!


----------



## lauren10

Rach honey, I think it would be good for you to take some time for yourself, and grab life by the balls and make changes that you know will make you happy!! Take control of it...do some small things each day towards your ultimate goals and they will happen. TTC is so frustrating, but all the wishing and hoping in the world can't make it happen. Easier said than done, but try not to let it consume you, because it's one of the few things we REALLY have no control over!!

Confused your bean is absolutely perfect!!! So happy for you!! 

Moo- it's the same in Canada (well, NB anyway)...if I was under 35 I wouldn't even get an ultrasound until 20 WEEKS!!!! Can you believe they do that shit to people?! That's way too late to find out that something is wrong. 

I would normally also have to wait until 12 weeks for my high risk scan, but due to my harassment skills, I have one at 10 weeks (but still hoping for a call this week). It's totally torturous for them to make us wait. BUT...I'm sure everything is fine, with both of us...and things will work out :) 

JKB...I can't watch the video you posted atm because I'm at work, but that's exactly how I feel about my MC. That I was given something special even though it was so devastating that I lost it...and I need to be happy, even for that. I found a lot of peace thinking about it that way. 

Hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday! Sons of Anarchy season finale tonight...omg....!!! Can't wait.


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> Think its just a uk thing coz we dont have ob/gyns just regular general drs. Just wanted some reassurance so I can stop analysing every twinge and stop checking for blood every time I pee!

oh and also in New Brunswick, you don't see an OB until 20 weeks. bullshit. My family doc is nice, but he's kind of new and naive, so I often find that I have to tell him what to do. I'm sure he loves it when he sees me coming :) 

It's universal healthcare for you I guess!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well im officially peed off!! My doc said I wouldn't get a scan before 12weeks as im not high risk and there is no reason not to be optimistic about this pregnancy- wtf???!!! He said he 'feels' like everything will be ok this time!! Well im glad your medical opinion is based on your "feelings"!!!
> 
> He did say that a scan wouldn't predict the future which I understand but I was just hoping for a scan to know that everything was progressing normally :-(

omg wtf..the uk is wack lol jk but seriouusly thats bullshit! you cant base things on feelings. if we could that would be amazing but hun im sure everything is fine. but this situation sucks.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren whens ur scan i forgot!


----------



## keepthefaithx

moo..like im mad..thats bullshit :(


----------



## themarshas

Here's a picture of our scan. She didn't print the best image but you can see our little bean and that's all the matters
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4304[1].jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2


----------



## confusedprego

themarshas said:


> Here's a picture of our scan. She didn't print the best image but you can see our little bean and that's all the matters

Looks great! :) Congrats!


----------



## NewbieLisette

themarshas said:


> Here's a picture of our scan. She didn't print the best image but you can see our little bean and that's all the matters


Liz, congrats sweetie, you must be :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
Your little bean is beautiful :flower:

How's everyone feeling this morning? Its freezing rain drizzle here and its soooo dark and gloomy!!!!! YUCK!!!!!! :growlmad:

JKB I will definately watch your link from home, very well written my friend, we all have had incredibly difficult times and in the moment we don't understand the meaning of any of it....we may never but each and yet piece shapes us and makes us the strong women we are today!!!

Rachel I will be thinking of you and hope that you find the inner voice that helps you get through the journey of life ahead! We will all be here when you are ready to come back :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww the marshas great!!! so happy for ya!

hey lisette miss ya girl, i have another recipe for you....lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

:xmas3: Lisa!!!! I always love new recepies girlfriend!!! I miss you too :hugs: What day is H's appointment again?


----------



## MrsMoo72

lauren10 said:


> Rach honey, I think it would be good for you to take some time for yourself, and grab life by the balls and make changes that you know will make you happy!! Take control of it...do some small things each day towards your ultimate goals and they will happen. TTC is so frustrating, but all the wishing and hoping in the world can't make it happen. Easier said than done, but try not to let it consume you, because it's one of the few things we REALLY have no control over!!
> 
> Confused your bean is absolutely perfect!!! So happy for you!!
> 
> Moo- it's the same in Canada (well, NB anyway)...if I was under 35 I wouldn't even get an ultrasound until 20 WEEKS!!!! Can you believe they do that shit to people?! That's way too late to find out that something is wrong.
> 
> I would normally also have to wait until 12 weeks for my high risk scan, but due to my harassment skills, I have one at 10 weeks (but still hoping for a call this week). It's totally torturous for them to make us wait. BUT...I'm sure everything is fine, with both of us...and things will work out :)
> 
> JKB...I can't watch the video you posted atm because I'm at work, but that's exactly how I feel about my MC. That I was given something special even though it was so devastating that I lost it...and I need to be happy, even for that. I found a lot of peace thinking about it that way.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday! Sons of Anarchy season finale tonight...omg....!!! Can't wait.

It totally sucks, my doc was kinda saying we will assume everythings ok till its not! Just wanted peace of mind over xmas :-( Well I suppose I will have to try and stay optimistic! Having loads of pressure today - duno if thats had?


----------



## MrsMoo72

themarshas said:


> Here's a picture of our scan. She didn't print the best image but you can see our little bean and that's all the matters

What a beautiful bean Liz, so happy for you xxx


----------



## lauren10

Liz great picture!! :) xxx

Emma - i have been very pressurey and crampy this time around. hopefully that's just norm. It's redic. that they make us wait when the technology is right there!! There is a private 3D ultrasound place about 2 hours from us...do you have anything like that? They aren't radiologists, but at least they usually have techs that know what they're looking at, and can listen for a heartbeat, etc. I don't think we'll do that at this point though. 

I read in the PAL forum that Collie_crazy had a lot of bleeding yesterday, and is scheduled for a scan this morning :( Poor thing...send positive thoughts for her.


----------



## keepthefaithx

His apt is today at 1030!

Chicken Enchilada Casserole
Nutrition Info
Calories: 268.7
Fat: 10.7g
Carbohydrates: 17.0g
Protein: 25.8g 

Ingredients
3 lbs. boneless skinless chicken breast
18 corn tortillas, medium
3 cups enchilada sauce
5 cups colby and monterey jack cheese, shredded
1 cup onions
Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.
Boil the chicken in water until done. Drain & chop into small pieces.
Chop onion.
Spray a 13x9" pan with cooking spray.
Dip tortillas in the enchilada sauce one at a time, making sure they are completely covered with sauce.
Layer covered tortillas in the bottom of the pan, it should take six.
Add a layer of chicken, onion & cheese. You don't want the tortillas to be completely covered with any one of the ingredients but you should put about half of the chicken & onion & about 1/3 of the cheese.
Add a another layer of the tortillas dipped in sauce.
Press down gently all over the pan.
Add the remaining chicken, onion and cheese mixture.
Add remaining layer of tortillas dipped in sauce & press down gently again all over the pan.
Add the remaining cheese on the top.
Bake for 30-45 minutes, until cheese is bubbly, starting to brown and the casserole is hot all the way through.

Number of Servings: 12

im making it tonight cant wait its soooo good


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Liz great picture!! :) xxx
> 
> Emma - i have been very pressurey and crampy this time around. hopefully that's just norm. It's redic. that they make us wait when the technology is right there!! There is a private 3D ultrasound place about 2 hours from us...do you have anything like that? They aren't radiologists, but at least they usually have techs that know what they're looking at, and can listen for a heartbeat, etc. I don't think we'll do that at this point though.
> 
> I read in the PAL forum that Collie_crazy had a lot of bleeding yesterday, and is scheduled for a scan this morning :( Poor thing...send positive thoughts for her.

OMG really???? Poor Collie...thoughts and prayers for her u guys.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lauren really? Omg i hope shes okay


----------



## jessy1101

Marshas it doesnt mather that lil bean is there so it's all good!! Congrats again hunny bunny!!

Soooo complete weirdness this morning..i got up went to pee and after that i had light brownish on my tp?!?? And same thing cervix wise just a teeny bit but it's there...is that bad??? AF on her stoopid way or what????? Grrrrrr......it's too freakin early for that crap....

Rach sweety if taking time off is the best state of mind u can have then i definetly think u should go for it. Not necessarily stopping the whole TTC but u really have to put it out of ur mind. Yes it's easier said then done but if feelin better is the answer in the end then ur definetly better off doing that.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I tried looking for her post cant find it...sucks so much i hope everythings fine.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jessy when is that bitch due?


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i just found all of Collie's posts and she is ok!!! The baby is doing fine and she just have has to be carefull thank god!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jessy when is that bitch due?

In another 5 or 6 days?!???


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Lauren thank you for telling us so we can pray for her!!! I've been thinking of her lots lately as I connected with some girls I tested with in august and saw some tickers far along....was sooo hoping collie was doing great!!!!! Uggggg T&P her way!

Lisa honey sounds delish...I'm gonna be smart and copy it right away cuz I missed doing that on the rasberry one and now gotta go find it :( I though it was today!!!!!! FX crossed girlie!!!!!

Jessy could be a good sign sweety pie! Stay positive my love :hugs:

Moo I totally understand your frustration...anything private you can look into?


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg really???? great news!


----------



## lauren10

I popped in on the July PAL thread and read that...and she also updated on another thread that I had never been on...I forget what it was called. I'll check back soon and update. 

Jessy...that's weird?! do you ever get your period early? i'd take that as a good sign? how many dpo are you now?


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> OMG i just found all of Collie's posts and she is ok!!! The baby is doing fine and she just have has to be carefull thank god!!

OMG good job Jessy! Pls give her my love too!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> OMG i just found all of Collie's posts and she is ok!!! The baby is doing fine and she just have has to be carefull thank god!!

oh good!!!!!! i was just about to check...that's wonderful news :)


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I popped in on the July PAL thread and read that...and she also updated on another thread that I had never been on...I forget what it was called. I'll check back soon and update.
> 
> Jessy...that's weird?! do you ever get your period early? i'd take that as a good sign? how many dpo are you now?

Nope never get it early. And this would b early since i'm only 8 or 9 dpo.


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> I popped in on the July PAL thread and read that...and she also updated on another thread that I had never been on...I forget what it was called. I'll check back soon and update.
> 
> Jessy...that's weird?! do you ever get your period early? i'd take that as a good sign? how many dpo are you now?
> 
> Nope never get it early. And this would b early since i'm only 8 or 9 dpo.Click to expand...


LIKE :xmas4:


----------



## jessy1101

Basicly it was very ligth brown with a teeny bit of very light blood mixed in it when i checked my cervix.


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> I popped in on the July PAL thread and read that...and she also updated on another thread that I had never been on...I forget what it was called. I'll check back soon and update.
> 
> Jessy...that's weird?! do you ever get your period early? i'd take that as a good sign? how many dpo are you now?
> 
> Nope never get it early. And this would b early since i'm only 8 or 9 dpo.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LIKE :xmas4:Click to expand...

Haaa haaaaaa whatevezzz


----------



## jessy1101

Naturaly i am now doing what i promissed myself i wouldnt go and am on google...and freakin out cuz it is the same as what implantation should look like...and still freakin out LOL.

Nahhh it's just a fuckedd up AF i'm convinced...sides it's easier to think like that to not be let down huh??


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol, Jessy do you temp?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> lol, Jessy do you temp?

Noooooo it's the only thing i drew the line on since i didnt want to over analyze and freak out and etc over temping.


----------



## lauren10

well I LIKE it too. it's obviously a sign in the right direction...but we won't get too excited yet.

:test: !!!!

oops, did I say that? :shhh:


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> well I LIKE it too. it's obviously a sign in the right direction...but we won't get too excited yet.
> 
> :test: !!!!
> 
> oops, did I say that? :shhh:

Laurennnnnnn u evil evil wonderfull woman whom i adore that was just meannnnnnnn LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol Lauren :haha::haha::haha:

No no we need to remain calm and talk about anything and everything to keep Jessy cool and calm till the weekend!!!!! 

Bath and Body talk girlies? I got a bunch of new soaps yesterday which make me UBBER happy!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> lol Lauren :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> No no we need to remain calm and talk about anything and everything to keep Jessy cool and calm till the weekend!!!!!
> 
> Bath and Body talk girlies? I got a bunch of new soaps yesterday which make me UBBER happy!!!!!

Ooooooooo from where??? Do u ever go to the Body shop???


----------



## NewbieLisette

Yes I used to LOVE the body shop but now Bath and Body wins hands down!!! I got the foam soaps (Gingerbread, Sugar Plum, Warm Vanilla and Candy Apple x2) Plus a candy apple candle!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmm :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Yes I used to LOVE the body shop but now Bath and Body wins hands down!!! I got the foam soaps (Gingerbread, Sugar Plum, Warm Vanilla and Candy Apple x2) Plus a candy apple candle!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmm :happydance:

The candles are to freakin die for!! Like the ones i posted on here the other day just...wow...i have a 10$ off certificate so i'm going to go and buy some..maybe today on my lunch hour! I light one when i get home and i just want to eat the inside of my house LOLOL


----------



## lauren10

soooorrrryyyy... i can't control my excitement!

ok ok. 
I love soy candles but can never seem to find any. Does BBW have them?

I got a Lole jacket for myself this past weekend for $100 off retail price and I love it. have you guys heard of the brand? i think it's Canadian.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> soooorrrryyyy... i can't control my excitement!
> 
> ok ok.
> I love soy candles but can never seem to find any. Does BBW have them?
> 
> I got a Lole jacket for myself this past weekend for $100 off retail price and I love it. have you guys heard of the brand? i think it's Canadian.

Lole is awsome!! And they might have soy candles there.....u should definetly check it out i find them to die for yummmmmm...


----------



## jessy1101

Perfume wise what do u guys wear?

I have Lovestruck by Vera Wang right now. LOVE more sweet types of scents then flowery or spicy..it just doesnt match me i find..


----------



## jessy1101

Shitttttt look at this then look at what freakin dpo i'm on LOLOLOLOL...bad jess bad bad badddd...

Appearance - Implantation bleeding tends to be a lighter pink/brown colour rather than the dark red that's usual for menstrual blood.


Timing - If you conceive you will experience implantation bleeding before your period is due, usually around 9 days after you ovulate.


Duration - Implantation bleeding tends only to last for a day or two and occurs intermittently.


Heaviness - Unlike the progressively heavy flow of a menstrual period, implantation bleeding tends only to occur as light spotting or coloured discharge.


----------



## lauren10

I can't wear perfume...or I should say I haven't found one that doesn't make me nauseous! Someone in a perfume store told me it's the alcohol that's in most of them that probably does that to me. But I'm with you on light and fruity...I can't do anything floral...like hand lotions or soaps and stuff. Everything is fruit and sweet smelling! lemony...i love lemony.


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Shitttttt look at this then look at what freakin dpo i'm on LOLOLOLOL...bad jess bad bad badddd...
> 
> Appearance - Implantation bleeding tends to be a lighter pink/brown colour rather than the dark red that's usual for menstrual blood.
> 
> 
> Timing - If you conceive you will experience implantation bleeding before your period is due, usually around 9 days after you ovulate.
> 
> 
> Duration - Implantation bleeding tends only to last for a day or two and occurs intermittently.
> 
> 
> Heaviness - Unlike the progressively heavy flow of a menstrual period, implantation bleeding tends only to occur as light spotting or coloured discharge.

mhm. implantation occurs 7-10 days after conception. coincidence? i think not.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Shitttttt look at this then look at what freakin dpo i'm on LOLOLOLOL...bad jess bad bad badddd...
> 
> Appearance - Implantation bleeding tends to be a lighter pink/brown colour rather than the dark red that's usual for menstrual blood.
> 
> 
> Timing - If you conceive you will experience implantation bleeding before your period is due, usually around 9 days after you ovulate.
> 
> 
> Duration - Implantation bleeding tends only to last for a day or two and occurs intermittently.
> 
> 
> Heaviness - Unlike the progressively heavy flow of a menstrual period, implantation bleeding tends only to occur as light spotting or coloured discharge.
> 
> mhm. implantation occurs 7-10 days after conception. coincidence? i think not.Click to expand...

I'm just freaked out since i'm 9dpo and look what it specifies for what dpo u would probably experience bleeding LOLOLOL


----------



## babydust818

_Lauren - i got a soy candle from Christmas Tree Shop (which btw is one of my FAV stores!). It smells soo good! They're a lot stronger than a regular candle. I paid $4 for it. AMAZING!

Thanks girlies for the positive vibes. I'm cramping so bad right now. Ick. Well trying to stay positive and go do something fun. So, I'm gonna make chocolate covered potato chips. Yes, you heard correct. They are AMAZING too!! When i first had one i was like 'ew that sounds nasty'. But the salt with choc is YUM!!! Decorating a tree too today! _


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sounds like loads of fun Rach! good girl! I made peppermint thins with Ritz crackers last week and they were AWESOME too!!!!!

Lauren you kill me girl...I think not :haha:

Jess :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Funny enough I wear vanilla oil from Body Shop :)


----------



## lauren10

I know Jessy!!! it's good!!! :) !!!!! 

Rach that actually sounds yummy to me! I love choc covered pretzels. 
Good girl, just keep occupied...take one thing at a time and don't let yourself get sucked into a pit of despair...life's too short and there are lots of amazing possibilities for you ahead!!! xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i'm glad ur doing ok! Hang in there girly it will be ur time soon i'm sure. U have to remember that it's better for ur body to take longer to recoup and be ready then get preg if it's not ready and have some type of complications and etc right? 

Lauren u rock! U too Lisette!

Damnnnn i was doing sooo good not thinkin about it or googling or going cray cray and now look. Deep breathes...deep breaths...


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I know Jessy!!! it's good!!! :) !!!!!
> 
> Rach that actually sounds yummy to me! I love choc covered pretzels.
> Good girl, just keep occupied...take one thing at a time and don't let yourself get sucked into a pit of despair...life's too short and there are lots of amazing possibilities for you ahead!!! xxx

I....freakin...adore..choco..pretzels!!! They are god's gift to women!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust818

_
Thank you ladies!! If you loovee choc covered pretzels and you love potato chips then you will LOVE choc cov potato chips. They're veryy good! Mmm mmm. I still have a ton of xmas shopping to do. Andrew (my OH) has a xmas list he gave me but everything he wants is on ebay! Grrr lol.
! _


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> _
> Thank you ladies!! If you loovee choc covered pretzels and you love potato chips then you will LOVE choc cov potato chips. They're veryy good! Mmm mmm. I still have a ton of xmas shopping to do. Andrew (my OH) has a xmas list he gave me but everything he wants is on ebay! Grrr lol.
> ! _

What's his top choices that he wants?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love all food...lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i love all food...lol

Hmmmm...dunno why but for some strange reason that statement does not shock me LOLOL


----------



## babydust818

_
He's really into cycling so there's a ton of stuff for his bike he wants. His bike costs over $1000 lol. So i honestly have no idea what I'm buying for! He also loves his ps3. So anything for that. He's a nut.
 _


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> _
> He's really into cycling so there's a ton of stuff for his bike he wants. His bike costs over $1000 lol. So i honestly have no idea what I'm buying for! He also loves his ps3. So anything for that. He's a nut.
> _

U should definetly check out the PS3 Move! It looks wow!! And the gaming options they have for it is definetly a huge plus since they all look really fun!


----------



## babydust818

_
Omg i am watching the news and this guy is being convicted for murder. He was saying when he was a baby his parents would give him half a perkaset, beer and a little heroin in his bottle so he would stop crying. And if he continued to cry they'd lock him in the closet. OMG how sick are people?!? Yuck. I am so disgusted. I don't agree with him mudering anyone but damn, having parents trying to give you drugs and alcohol when you were a baby will mess your damn brain up! 
 _


----------



## babydust818

_
I was going to get him the move the other day because amazon.com had a sale for one hour of the move bundle with a game included was orginally $100 and onsale for $49!! I was so mad because i was working while it was going on and i didn't find out till i got home and it was too late!!
 _


----------



## lauren10

Can I take a nap at my desk?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Can I take a nap at my desk?

CAn i join u??


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Can I take a nap at my desk?
> 
> CAn i join u??Click to expand...

yes! naptime! I know I'd put my head down and that guy would come in asking a stupid question. Maybe I'll lock the door.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Can I take a nap at my desk?
> 
> CAn i join u??Click to expand...
> 
> yes! naptime! I know I'd put my head down and that guy would come in asking a stupid question. Maybe I'll lock the door.Click to expand...

U should send him here on an assignement he'd b gone almost 2 weeks by car LOLOL


----------



## lauren10

I should! Then when he gets there just keep sending him further West. 

man do I want to leave work today. My husband got home early from work AGAIN. December is a wash for him...no one does anything military in December, then he has FOUR weeks off starting Monday!!! I better start my To Do list for him to keep him busy!!


----------



## themarshas

I'm all for naptime. I feel like I've been run over by a bus today. All over horrible. Hoping it's this little bean and not the flu or something. My DH picked me up for lunch and was like "wow, I'm guessing you don't feel good." I was like "no I feel like crap, how can you tell?" He said that I looked slightly green... awesome. After eating some noodles with butter only, I feel slightly better. Gotta make it through another 4.5 hours, then hopefully chirstmas shopping!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> I'm all for naptime. I feel like I've been run over by a bus today. All over horrible. Hoping it's this little bean and not the flu or something. My DH picked me up for lunch and was like "wow, I'm guessing you don't feel good." I was like "no I feel like crap, how can you tell?" He said that I looked slightly green... awesome. After eating some noodles with butter only, I feel slightly better. Gotta make it through another 4.5 hours, then hopefully chirstmas shopping!

Prob due to the bean LOLOL.

Ohhhhh xmas shopping plz do share what r u lookin to buy??


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I'm all for naptime. I feel like I've been run over by a bus today. All over horrible. Hoping it's this little bean and not the flu or something. My DH picked me up for lunch and was like "wow, I'm guessing you don't feel good." I was like "no I feel like crap, how can you tell?" He said that I looked slightly green... awesome. After eating some noodles with butter only, I feel slightly better. Gotta make it through another 4.5 hours, then hopefully chirstmas shopping!
> 
> Prod due to the bean LOLOL.
> 
> Ohhhhh xmas shopping plz do share what r u lookin to buy??Click to expand...

I'm looking to get people crossed off our list haha! We have DH's family Christmas this weekend (his brother and his wife are flying to Germany next week for 3 weeks to visit her family) and we've only bought for half of them. We're doing gift baskets for most of them so I need to find the motivation to put them together and buy a few more baskets. They consist of body scrubs, loofahs, soaps, and candles for the women and meat rubs, grilling supplies, and a gift card to a butcher for the men. We still need to get his dad and stepmom something--- we have no ideas. And we need to get his aunt and uncle something which is impossible because they have everything!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh i find shopping for people that already have everything is the hardest damn thing!! I mean what can u trow yourself into u know? Gift certificats? Ooooo what about a visa gift certificat?? That way they can go where ever they want and ur not just giving them paper money!!


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> Ahhhh i find shopping for people that already have everything is the hardest damn thing!! I mean what can u trow yourself into u know? Gift certificats? Ooooo what about a visa gift certificat?? That way they can go where ever they want and ur not just giving them paper money!!

Getting my Dh to buy Butcher gift certificates was hard enough! He hates giving money or gift cards. Which I can't blame him--- his brothers are the type of people who would sell their gift cards to someone for the money instead. So we usually try to only give gifts.


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG you guys have been talkative! I love chocolate covered pretzels too! I am thinking of making these instead of Christmas cookies! Everyone's beans looks so cute! I want one!

I am all for nap time! I was just telling the girls at work that I feel like I have 0 enegergy! I feel like I could just pass out at my desk! I might lay my head down for a minute. Damn you stupid Progesterone and you side effects!

Rach- I hope you are feeling better!

AFM- I have been having cramping off and on all day. I don't know if AF is on her way or way, but still no spotting *knock on wood again*.

I am babysitting my niece tonight, so it should be interesting. She is about as spoiled as they come!

OK time for a quick power nap at my desk and hopefully I feel better.

Yeah for possible IB jessy!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Def ib jess, remember what mine was like, I was 11dpo xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- can you go for a private scan? We even have them here in the U.S!


----------



## jkb11

YAY! JESS SOUNDS PROMISING!!!! ARE YOU STILL GONNA WAIT TO TEST?!?!?! LOL!

RACH -:hugs: HOPE TODAYS A BETTER DAY! 

LISETTE-GOOD LUCK!!!! IT'S YOUR GO TIME RIGHT??? I'M A LIL BEHIND YOU. THINKING/HOPING MY OVULATION COMES AROUND SUNDAY OR MONDAY. WE NEED OUR BFP FOR CHRISTMAS! IF I OVULATE ON SUN/MONDAY THEN I MAY GET MY BFP ON CHRISTMAS. THAT WOULD BE SOOOOO AMAZING!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Def ib jess, remember what mine was like, I was 11dpo xx

Yours was like this too?? It's only when i pee and it's just a stain on the tp. No sludge or leakage...no clots no blood etc etc....


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> YAY! JESS SOUNDS PROMISING!!!! ARE YOU STILL GONNA WAIT TO TEST?!?!?! LOL!
> 
> RACH -:hugs: HOPE TODAYS A BETTER DAY!
> 
> LISETTE-GOOD LUCK!!!! IT'S YOUR GO TIME RIGHT??? I'M A LIL BEHIND YOU. THINKING/HOPING MY OVULATION COMES AROUND SUNDAY OR MONDAY. WE NEED OUR BFP FOR CHRISTMAS! IF I OVULATE ON SUN/MONDAY THEN I MAY GET MY BFP ON CHRISTMAS. THAT WOULD BE SOOOOO AMAZING!

OMG noooo i'm honest to god gonna stay strong and wait till the weekend!! Or maybe friday....depending...LOLOL whaaaaaaaaa...

The plan is to see where this brown stuff goes..basicly if it's done within the next few days then that would b a good sign!! They say the standard is 1 to 3 days and it's should be enough for a tampon or major leaking and etc. Sooo playing the waiting game now LOLOL.

How r u hunny??


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OMG you guys have been talkative! I love chocolate covered pretzels too! I am thinking of making these instead of Christmas cookies! Everyone's beans looks so cute! I want one!
> 
> I am all for nap time! I was just telling the girls at work that I feel like I have 0 enegergy! I feel like I could just pass out at my desk! I might lay my head down for a minute. Damn you stupid Progesterone and you side effects!
> 
> Rach- I hope you are feeling better!
> 
> AFM- I have been having cramping off and on all day. I don't know if AF is on her way or way, but still no spotting *knock on wood again*.
> 
> I am babysitting my niece tonight, so it should be interesting. She is about as spoiled as they come!
> 
> OK time for a quick power nap at my desk and hopefully I feel better.
> 
> Yeah for possible IB jessy!

Holy crap Stace where have u been??????


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mine was 2 reds spots on tp then 1 bit brown/pink mucus - im assuming it was ib now anyway?! 

I could prob have a private scan bt wud have to pay £££s for it! I know its waaaay too early yet anyway so ill just hang on in there a couple of weeks and see what happens.

Lauren- good to here your gettin pressure too. Mine was in my back too which is where my mc cramping started thats why I was worried bt think id just been on my feet too long. Felt better after id sat down for half hr and had lunch.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OMG you guys have been talkative! I love chocolate covered pretzels too! I am thinking of making these instead of Christmas cookies! Everyone's beans looks so cute! I want one!
> 
> I am all for nap time! I was just telling the girls at work that I feel like I have 0 enegergy! I feel like I could just pass out at my desk! I might lay my head down for a minute. Damn you stupid Progesterone and you side effects!
> 
> Rach- I hope you are feeling better!
> 
> AFM- I have been having cramping off and on all day. I don't know if AF is on her way or way, but still no spotting *knock on wood again*.
> 
> I am babysitting my niece tonight, so it should be interesting. She is about as spoiled as they come!
> 
> OK time for a quick power nap at my desk and hopefully I feel better.
> 
> Yeah for possible IB jessy!
> 
> Holy crap Stace where have u been??????Click to expand...

Ugh! Working!!! Gotta leave and go get DS now! My day has been crazy!


----------



## jkb11

I'M GOOD JESS:kiss: 

THEY SAY THAT HCG SHOULD START BEING EXCRETED IN YOUR URINE ABOUT 2 DAYS AFTER IMPLANTATION....... NOT TRYING TO BE A BAD INFLUENCE:blush: BUT I SAY TEST THURSDAY. LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

I agree jkb, I tested 2days after my spotting....


----------



## jessy1101

Hey something that i've been wondering about to all the newly pregnant women while u were going threw the 2WW did u have the same symptoms as the first pregnancy?? 

Maybe i'm being so doubtfull cuz the first time i would have these huges cramps starting at about 10dpo maybe 3 or 4 times a day that would last about 5 mins. Sorta like u know when u feel sick and u get sorta sicky cramping feeling. 

I havent had that yet soooo i was wondering if maybe u guys had different things compared to last time or the same or etc etc?? I also had my IB at 6dpo tho...so i'm thinking it was due to the hormones that happend within the few days after...just food for thought..


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL I love it...not bad influences AT ALL!!!!!!! LOL We're just ubber excited for ya Jessy! You test when you feel ready sweetie pie!

Stacie...Hey we missed ya! Hope you are feeling good too and the witch stays away!!!!!! Lots of BFP's this week/weekend :)

Jkb you got it girl! I should be right there!!!! Temp is at the lowest ever I think so I should be right at O time....not as much EWCM this cycle so I don't know what's up with that?!?! Might try to sneak in an extra BD tonight just to try and catch the lil eggy!!! Oh God I want my BFP sssoooooo badly!!!!!!!! How you been feeling girl? Super busy I'm sure? What;s the progress on your crazy to do list looking like?

Lisa How is H doing?

Moo good u are staying positive and calm girlie...don't let us drive you straight to the $$$$ private scan! You're lil bean will be very strong :hugs:

Lauren you feeling better girl? Did you get a quick nap in there?


----------



## confusedprego

jessy1101 said:


> Hey something that i've been wondering about to all the newly pregnant women while u were going threw the 2WW did u have the same symptoms as the first pregnancy??
> 
> Maybe i'm being so doubtfull cuz the first time i would have these huges cramps starting at about 10dpo maybe 3 or 4 times a day that would last about 5 mins. Sorta like u know when u feel sick and u get sorta sicky cramping feeling.
> 
> I havent had that yet soooo i was wondering if maybe u guys had different things compared to last time or the same or etc etc?? I also had my IB at 6dpo tho...so i'm thinking it was due to the hormones that happend within the few days after...just food for thought..

I was convinced I wasn't pregnant bc I had severe implantation cramps the day before my bfp and this time I had nothing! I just had minir heartburn a few days before this bfp which I didnt have last time. This time has been completely different! So try to not compare it too much to your last one. :)


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Hey something that i've been wondering about to all the newly pregnant women while u were going threw the 2WW did u have the same symptoms as the first pregnancy??
> 
> Maybe i'm being so doubtfull cuz the first time i would have these huges cramps starting at about 10dpo maybe 3 or 4 times a day that would last about 5 mins. Sorta like u know when u feel sick and u get sorta sicky cramping feeling.
> 
> I havent had that yet soooo i was wondering if maybe u guys had different things compared to last time or the same or etc etc?? I also had my IB at 6dpo tho...so i'm thinking it was due to the hormones that happend within the few days after...just food for thought..
> 
> I was convinced I wasn't pregnant bc I had severe implantation cramps the day before my bfp and this time I had nothing! I just had minir heartburn a few days before this bfp which I didnt have last time. This time has been completely different! So try to not compare it too much to your last one. :)Click to expand...

I'm just sooo curious about that. U kinda figure well since it was a pergnancy last time then other future pregnancies would make u feel the same u know? Ahhh u had severe cramping the first time too?? Kinda makes u wonder if that was a bad sign from the start huh? Maybe it was...


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LOL I love it...not bad influences AT ALL!!!!!!! LOL We're just ubber excited for ya Jessy! You test when you feel ready sweetie pie!
> 
> Stacie...Hey we missed ya! Hope you are feeling good too and the witch stays away!!!!!! Lots of BFP's this week/weekend :)
> 
> Jkb you got it girl! I should be right there!!!! Temp is at the lowest ever I think so I should be right at O time....not as much EWCM this cycle so I don't know what's up with that?!?! Might try to sneak in an extra BD tonight just to try and catch the lil eggy!!! Oh God I want my BFP sssoooooo badly!!!!!!!! How you been feeling girl? Super busy I'm sure? What;s the progress on your crazy to do list looking like?
> 
> Lisa How is H doing?
> 
> Moo good u are staying positive and calm girlie...don't let us drive you straight to the $$$$ private scan! You're lil bean will be very strong :hugs:
> 
> Lauren you feeling better girl? Did you get a quick nap in there?

Ohhh yes i soo feel the arm twisting LOLOL kidding!! It's so nice to be able to talk to others that understand how u can go crazy sometimes over things.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I think I may officially be out this month. I just went to the bathroom and checked my cervix and there was watery looking blood. I guess I have to wait for my full on AF :(


----------



## jkb11

OH YES , BD YOUR HEART OUT!!!:haha: Last month I was so chilled out about the BFP. But today I had this sweet thought that If I do get a BFP by Christmas it would be so sweet to place a baby stocking by my hubbys on Christmas morning and see how long it takes him to get it...
yes super busy yesterday we listed our home for sale with a realtor and I have applied for 4 positions. I am hoping they call me for interviews! but for now just waiting (story of our lives:winkwink:) 


NewbieLisette said:


> LOL I love it...not bad influences AT ALL!!!!!!! LOL We're just ubber excited for ya Jessy! You test when you feel ready sweetie pie!
> 
> Stacie...Hey we missed ya! Hope you are feeling good too and the witch stays away!!!!!! Lots of BFP's this week/weekend :)
> 
> Jkb you got it girl! I should be right there!!!! Temp is at the lowest ever I think so I should be right at O time....not as much EWCM this cycle so I don't know what's up with that?!?! Might try to sneak in an extra BD tonight just to try and catch the lil eggy!!! Oh God I want my BFP sssoooooo badly!!!!!!!! How you been feeling girl? Super busy I'm sure? What;s the progress on your crazy to do list looking like?
> 
> Lisa How is H doing?
> 
> Moo good u are staying positive and calm girlie...don't let us drive you straight to the $$$$ private scan! You're lil bean will be very strong :hugs:
> 
> Lauren you feeling better girl? Did you get a quick nap in there?


----------



## jkb11

AWW TWINKS! :hugs: I REALLY HOPE NOT! COULD IT POSSIBLY BE IB??? DIDNT MOO HAVE SOME BRIGHT RED BLEEDING WITH HERS? :dust: 


Twinkie210 said:


> Well I think I may officially be out this month. I just went to the bathroom and checked my cervix and there was watery looking blood. I guess I have to wait for my full on AF :(


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> AWW TWINKS! :hugs: I REALLY HOPE NOT! COULD IT POSSIBLY BE IB??? DIDNT MOO HAVE SOME BRIGHT RED BLEEDING WITH HERS? :dust:
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think I may officially be out this month. I just went to the bathroom and checked my cervix and there was watery looking blood. I guess I have to wait for my full on AF :(Click to expand...

I doubt that it is IB, it is right on schedule for my normal spotting and I have felt like AF was going to start all day. AF is due tomorrow anyway, so it seems she is going to be right on schedule :(


----------



## jkb11

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Twinkie210 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> AWW TWINKS! :hugs: I REALLY HOPE NOT! COULD IT POSSIBLY BE IB??? DIDNT MOO HAVE SOME BRIGHT RED BLEEDING WITH HERS? :dust:
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I think I may officially be out this month. I just went to the bathroom and checked my cervix and there was watery looking blood. I guess I have to wait for my full on AF :(
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that it is IB, it is right on schedule for my normal spotting and I have felt like AF was going to start all day. AF is due tomorrow anyway, so it seems she is going to be right on schedule :(Click to expand...


----------



## keepthefaithx

so h went to the lab (with the sperm) gets there and realizes he doesnt know where he put the f'ing script. OMG im guna kill him. i called my ob to see if they can fax it and yea they are closed...

hes gotta go back now tuesday next week

men are such ding bats i swear!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stacy ehhh..sucks hun, hopefully not, maybe youll get a nice suprise xox


----------



## keepthefaithx

so happy just ordered mad shit from forever 21 woohooo!!


----------



## lauren10

hi lisette! no I didn't get my nap...but i'm going to bed any minute!

Twink - i'm sorry, i hope it's not AF :( 

Jessy i tend to just get mild symptoms, but all the pregnancies were pretty similar. i'm a little more nauseous this time...




















:test:


----------



## keepthefaithx

how you feeling lauren


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> how you feeling lauren

I'm good thanks Lisa :) sorry about the sperm mishap. :/ minor setback?


----------



## Twinkie210

Just got done babysitting my niece... OMG she is so spoiled! There was only about 25 minutes in the 1 and 45 that we watched her that she wasn't crying! DH was like, "and you want one of these!" LOL... well I would prefer one that doesn't cry, but beggers can't be choosers!


----------



## babydust818

_
Big hugs for you Stacie. I know how you feel. You aren't alone because I'm obviously out too. We are in this together xoxo.
_


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jess - this time feels diff for me while me first 2 I had the exact same symptoms. This time I feel more bloated, gassy, dizzy but less nauseous....maybe a girl this time ;-)


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> _
> Big hugs for you Stacie. I know how you feel. You aren't alone because I'm obviously out too. We are in this together xoxo.
> _

Thanks! tested again this morning since it had been two days since I tested and of course it was a BFN! Still no AF so far and no more spotting, but I really think she will show today.


----------



## lauren10

Stacie :( hang in there!!!

So girls, the woman I share an office with went to a psychic medium last night, and she said the woman kept going back to a baby girl, that died prematurely, either a miscarriage, abortion or stillbirth. The was no further message, but she just kept going back to it- that she saw her swaddled. My co-worker didn't make the connection really, but did think of me. And Messina told me the baby I lost was a girl, and that she'll come back to me when I have #3. 

She also said that she knows someone who is sure she's having twins, but it's going to be a boy. um...I TOTALLY think I'm having twins, for no good reason. I've told this to my husband and one of my friends. and Mesina said I'm having a boy. 

cool, right?


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Stacie :( hang in there!!!
> 
> So girls, the woman I share an office with went to a psychic medium last night, and she said the woman kept going back to a baby girl, that died prematurely, either a miscarriage, abortion or stillbirth. The was no further message, but she just kept going back to it- that she saw her swaddled. My co-worker didn't make the connection really, but did think of me. And Messina told me the baby I lost was a girl, and that she'll come back to me when I have #3.
> 
> She also said that she knows someone who is sure she's having twins, but it's going to be a boy. um...I TOTALLY think I'm having twins, for no good reason. I've told this to my husband and one of my friends. and Mesina said I'm having a boy.
> 
> cool, right?

That would be awesome! Twins are so cute- I don't know if I could handle two at once, but really cute.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> _
> Big hugs for you Stacie. I know how you feel. You aren't alone because I'm obviously out too. We are in this together xoxo.
> _
> 
> Thanks! tested again this morning since it had been two days since I tested and of course it was a BFN! Still no AF so far and no more spotting, but I really think she will show today.Click to expand...

Still time Stacie - none of my bfps have shown till 13dpo and i always feel like i'm getting af......Everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Stacie :( hang in there!!!
> 
> So girls, the woman I share an office with went to a psychic medium last night, and she said the woman kept going back to a baby girl, that died prematurely, either a miscarriage, abortion or stillbirth. The was no further message, but she just kept going back to it- that she saw her swaddled. My co-worker didn't make the connection really, but did think of me. And Messina told me the baby I lost was a girl, and that she'll come back to me when I have #3.
> 
> She also said that she knows someone who is sure she's having twins, but it's going to be a boy. um...I TOTALLY think I'm having twins, for no good reason. I've told this to my husband and one of my friends. and Mesina said I'm having a boy.
> 
> cool, right?
> 
> That would be awesome! Twins are so cute- I don't know if I could handle two at once, but really cute.Click to expand...

No I couldn't either...but that's ok because it's just going to be 1 boy. lol

i want to go see this psychic now!! i have my name in, but it will probably be another few months of waiting. 

How is everyone on this hump day? 

Stacie are you feeling ok? don't give up hope yet xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

lauren10 said:


> Stacie :( hang in there!!!
> 
> So girls, the woman I share an office with went to a psychic medium last night, and she said the woman kept going back to a baby girl, that died prematurely, either a miscarriage, abortion or stillbirth. The was no further message, but she just kept going back to it- that she saw her swaddled. My co-worker didn't make the connection really, but did think of me. And Messina told me the baby I lost was a girl, and that she'll come back to me when I have #3.
> 
> She also said that she knows someone who is sure she's having twins, but it's going to be a boy. um...I TOTALLY think I'm having twins, for no good reason. I've told this to my husband and one of my friends. and Mesina said I'm having a boy.
> 
> cool, right?

Yay PUPO twinnies!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well more red... so yup done for this cycle. I am quitting the progesterone and moving on the the next cycle... but according to FF, I should be fertile around Christmas! Maybe I'll get my Christmas miracle??? Beginning to think a miracle is exaclty what I need! LOL


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Well more red... so yup done for this cycle. I am quitting the progesterone and moving on the the next cycle... but according to FF, I should be fertile around Christmas! Maybe I'll get my Christmas miracle??? Beginning to think a miracle is exaclty what I need! LOL

YES!!! you do need a Christmas miracle...I think it will happen!! xoxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Well if I do conceive this cycle I will be due right around DS's birthday! I doubt if I would make it to my due date (didn't with DS, but it would be a fun due date!) So bring on that Christmas miracle! LOL


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- this time I didn't have any of the same symptoms. I had an IB (light pink/brown discharge one morning about a week before my period), after sex but before my BFP I had spotting (never had before or since), and I had no other symptoms last time. This time my boobs hurt starting a week before, no bleeding and no other symptoms until OPKs started being positive 4 days before my period was expected. Last time I had nothing during week 4-5. This time my boobs were killing me, I was hungry all the time, and already feeling nauseous. Gives me hope that this one is a sticky bean.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Hump day girlies!

Stacie I'm soo sorry the witch got ya love!!! I'll be praying for your Christmas miracle as well :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

JKB Thanks for the encouragement looks like I temp spike this morning so i'm hoping to atleast get some CH this cycle! Good luck with all the craziness and waiting ofcourse :winkwink:

How's everyone feeling this morning?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea..wat can i do..it will b a week late...just annoying u kno


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sorry Lisa, I read that and was like.....nnnnnnnooooooooooooo........classic man thing...my H does the same kinda stuff really often! Just gotta love em right! LOL

How you feeling this morning sweetie? Done and xmas shopping yet?


----------



## jessy1101

Happy hump day to all!!

Stace stoopid yucky AF i hope u do get ur xmas miracle!! God knows we all need one of those right?

Lauren lololol u neva know it could be twins for sure!! Jesus u'd have hugeeee boobies since double milk hiiihiii.

Leese...he's a guy...this is what happens...men are just..ya let's leave it at that shall we..

OMG i'm so sore today fuckkk. It's like not cramping just really stiff everywhere yuck. Nothing while peeing just some brown pink in my cervix but i still think it's a wonky period. I feel like my body isnt back on track yet same thing happend when i stopped my pill too. I'd love to be proven wrong but whatevezzz nuttin i can do about it.

Wow xmas is in freakin 18 days..how in the frigg did that happen??!???? Hopefully i'll get done another good shot of xmas presents some point this weekend..and not have too many crazy shoppers all ova the place..ya i know dare to dream..


----------



## babydust818

_
I'm beginning to wonder if having your cycles this time of the month guarantees you to not become pregnant. Which would make me, stacie and jessy - UGH!!! Hate you af. My AF this time is really bad. Makes me kind of worried that i had a chemical this month or something. I know crazy but they say many many women have chemicals and don't even know it. With them 2 pos tests being so faint maybe it was real and i just MC. Idfk.
_


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> _
> I'm beginning to wonder if having your cycles this time of the month guarantees you to not become pregnant. Which would make me, stacie and jessy - UGH!!! Hate you af. My AF this time is really bad. Makes me kind of worried that i had a chemical this month or something. I know crazy but they say many many women have chemicals and don't even know it. With them 2 pos tests being so faint maybe it was real and i just MC. Idfk.
> _

I dont think so since u tried other tests after that and they were neg. U would of gotten at least something on them if it was a chemical.

Seriously tho i really think it's just our hormones that arent back on track yet. My cycles are sooo weird cuz u know they are a bit longer and spot brown and etc then are really heavy and more painfull....


----------



## keepthefaithx

i didnt do anything lisette lol im last minute mary lol

rach u think???? idk. did you get ur af yet?


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> _
> I'm beginning to wonder if having your cycles this time of the month guarantees you to not become pregnant. Which would make me, stacie and jessy - UGH!!! Hate you af. My AF this time is really bad. Makes me kind of worried that i had a chemical this month or something. I know crazy but they say many many women have chemicals and don't even know it. With them 2 pos tests being so faint maybe it was real and i just MC. Idfk.
> _

Oh Rach, don't even think that way...you'll never really know if it was or wasn't, so just assume it's nothing more than a heavy period - which is probably just the case. Positive thoughts only!!! you have your period now, and you'll be able to try again in a couple weeks, and when the timing is right, BAM it's gonna happen and be so wonderful!! xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach i agree w lauren...

This whole thing blows but whenever you get af you gotta be strong and just think soon you can try again xo


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- I am gonna believe that a heavy period is a good thing! You body was making a nice comfy place for the egg to implant in, so it didn't happen this month... that's OK, we get to try again in a few weeks (and you get to keep using your fertility monitor!). And you get a cycle body this go around! (Me!!!)

AFM... well I don't know if AF is in full force yet (bucked up and just put a tampon in before I left for work, I hate that surprise at work you know??) but I am feeling the cramping coming on! Just hurry up and get here and leave!


----------



## lauren10

I just got my call for the ultrasound! tomorrow at 12:30. 

MAN I hope everything is ok! nervous.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Rach- I am gonna believe that a heavy period is a good thing! You body was making a nice comfy place for the egg to implant in, so it didn't happen this month... that's OK, we get to try again in a few weeks (and you get to keep using your fertility monitor!). And you get a cycle body this go around! (Me!!!)
> 
> AFM... well I don't know if AF is in full force yet (bucked up and just put a tampon in before I left for work, I hate that surprise at work you know??) but I am feeling the cramping coming on! Just hurry up and get here and leave!

Hey and me tooooooooo...:cry::cry: nobody wants to be cycle buddies with me :cry::cry::cry: 

LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I just got my call for the ultrasound! tomorrow at 12:30.
> 
> MAN I hope everything is ok! nervous.

That's awsome Lauren!! I'm assuming you'll keep us in the loop??


----------



## lauren10

Yes!! :)


----------



## jkb11

mornning gals! rach and twinkie:hugs: AF sucks! maybe your babies just want to give ya'll the best Christmas gift ever! Just a few more weeks like you said. Have a week off from ttc while af is here. I promise it did my mind a world of good last week:hugs:

Lauren yay:happydance: so we should know tom. if there is more than 1 bean in there!!!lol .... how shocked would you be!!!

Jess your not out yet right???? just staying your optimistic self???


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> mornning gals! rach and twinkie:hugs: AF sucks! maybe your babies just want to give ya'll the best Christmas gift ever! Just a few more weeks like you said. Have a week off from ttc while af is here. I promise it did my mind a world of good last week:hugs:
> 
> Lauren yay:happydance: so we should know tom. if there is more than 1 bean in there!!!lol .... how shocked would you be!!!
> 
> Jess your not out yet right???? just staying your optimistic self???

LOL nahhh i'm not out just making plans if ever i do end up out this shot..i'm being optimistic :thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

_
I hope it's not a MC. I'm trying to think positive but i just sit here and think! Never a good thing. I'm trying to get ttc so far away from my mind this month. Who would of thought it would be a full time job?!? Not me. Definitely having some drinks tonight. 

Jessy of course you are our buddy too! You're just not out yet. AF hasn't showed up, so you still have hope!! xoxo

Lauren soooo excited for you for tmrw! Think positive. Can't wait to hear how healthy your bean is!!! 
_


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay Lauren, cant wait to see pic of your twins haha!! X


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jess, I love how I am bfp number 7 coz 7 and 2 are my lucky numbers!! And this is gonna be my number 2 earth baby!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Jess, I love how I am bfp number 7 coz 7 and 2 are my lucky numbers!! And this is gonna be my number 2 earth baby!

LOLOLOL yuppp ur luckayyyy numba 7 sweet pea! Here's to hoping it stays lucky the whole 9 months!!


----------



## lauren10

haha...my husband said that I can have twins, but he's not. lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww lauren goodluck hunni, report to us asap! Lol

jessy i wish i can be ur buddy love


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww lauren sweety don't be nervous, we'll all sending love & positive vibes to your little bean(s) :haha: Seriously though would be amaing to have PUPO twins up in here!!! Lots of love ur way girl!

Jessy stay positive chica!!! Any spotting today? 

Moo how you feeling love?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Aww lauren sweety don't be nervous, we'll all sending love & positive vibes to your little bean(s) :haha: Seriously though would be amaing to have PUPO twins up in here!!! Lots of love ur way girl!
> 
> Jessy stay positive chica!!! Any spotting today?
> 
> Moo how you feeling love?

It's not coming out just in cervix. At least i had my blood test today so we'll know soonish progesterones wise..that's a good thing!!

Leese wish u were my buddy too hunny. It would rock getting bfp's togethaaa. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jkb11

So I'm kinda freaking out...... My hubby tells me last night that the closer it gets to us moving back closer to our parents the more he doesnt want to:growlmad: we both believe that whole saying distance makes the heart grow fonder.... but i think it would be soooo nice to have our parents to watch our son and hopefully future baby in stead of being caught in a bind everytime his work schedule doesnt flow with mine.... he thinks it will make him and I argue always having our parents involved in our lives and interupting our plans. ( we are both just very independant people we havnt lived at home or even near parents since 17 and 18 years old.) Anyhow, I got a call this morning for an interview for one of the job positions I applied for! :dohh:ughhh I am so torn. DH is being so sweet saying it is completely up to me... and whatever will make me happiest but I want him to chose. Any advice???


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW jkb sounds like quite the perdicament!!! How close would you be living to them? Personally I find a 20-40min drive is ideal this way we still have to call first and we have some independance! I would totally choose moving back closer to my family but only you know the dynamics....has there been any issues in the past that you think would creep back up? Lots of luck my friend :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

OMG jbk that even made my head spin!! It sucks right things being complicated and etc sometimes? I really think thought it would be fine and would work out...just be carefull sometimes in-laws...well ya it aint always easy peasy huh??


----------



## MrsMoo72

I cant poo...


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO...brutally honest! Dam I love you girls! I hear that is a huge problem for a lot of my preggo freinds! Funny enough I am like that ussually and once i got PG was totally regular! Go figure!!!!!! Lots of greens Moo!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i live bout 10 mins from my father in law and 20 minutes from my parents.. its good i wish i lived closer to my parents tho..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette where are you in ur cycle?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Rach- I am gonna believe that a heavy period is a good thing! You body was making a nice comfy place for the egg to implant in, so it didn't happen this month... that's OK, we get to try again in a few weeks (and you get to keep using your fertility monitor!). And you get a cycle body this go around! (Me!!!)
> 
> AFM... well I don't know if AF is in full force yet (bucked up and just put a tampon in before I left for work, I hate that surprise at work you know??) but I am feeling the cramping coming on! Just hurry up and get here and leave!
> 
> Hey and me tooooooooo...:cry::cry: nobody wants to be cycle buddies with me :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> LOLOLClick to expand...

Did I miss your post??? Did you get AF yet? I thought you just had spotting. I am still holding out hope for your BFP!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa hunni I think I O'ed yesterday...lets see if my temp's can stay up and I can get CH this cycle finally! My chart is in my siggy if you wanna do a quick stalk :) Are you being careful right now or just NTNP?


----------



## lauren10

I can't poop either. it sucks. Eat a lot of fruit, and also it's ok to take Senokot when you're pregnant...thank God! 

Jessy...did they happen to run an HCG test with your bloodwork? 

JKB - I think it's totally a hardship being far from your parents when you have kids!! My parents are an 8 hour drive, and my in-laws are a 6.5 hour drive. it sucks...we never have anyone to help out in a pinch. :( I think it will be ok if you can create boundaries up front...so that they know your space is still yours - calling first, etc. but it will be totally a benefit with the kids!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

being very careful..dont wanna get pregnant now..dont wanna risk it if i do have a problem u know...

im having such a sad day, the closer it gets to my bfs due date the sadder i get...i should be happy for her but im like stricken w envy and sadness!

she just sent me pictures of chocolate lolipops she made for samantha (her soon to be born baby)

and im just so angry and fuckin annoyed that i dont get to do that shit!!

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh like kill me now!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wanna be able to talk about things w her bc i feel like im being a shit friend...but i just cant..u know??

What should i do!


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> being very careful..dont wanna get pregnant now..dont wanna risk it if i do have a problem u know...
> 
> im having such a sad day, the closer it gets to my bfs due date the sadder i get...i should be happy for her but im like stricken w envy and sadness!
> 
> she just sent me pictures of chocolate lolipops she made for samantha (her soon to be born baby)
> 
> and im just so angry and fuckin annoyed that i dont get to do that shit!!
> 
> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh like kill me now!

aww hunny :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its just so unfair. Like i need some luck my way lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

2012 will be your year babe i'm sure of it :kiss:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks moo..i really hope so.. I cant have another year like this...


----------



## NewbieLisette

MrsMoo72 said:


> 2012 will be your year babe i'm sure of it :kiss:

I agree with Moo! We gotta stay strong chica! We are gonna be amazing mommies in 2012 making all kinds of cute shit :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Jkb - i think you should get out pen and paper and weigh your options. Make a pro/con list and see what you come up with. I think you should follow your heart and if it's wrong there's always another door open. *hugs*

Lisa hang in there chic. I know it can't be easy for you. I know how irresistable it has to be to want to try and conceive again. Its going to get better. Has to get worse before it gets better. You're going through tje worst right now. Hang tight. Your baby is trying to come to you. Just be patient and let mother nature do her course.

Lisette hope you're doing well. Yay for o'ing!!!! Good luck!

Emma - lucky number 7!! You've got this. Everything is going to be a-ok! Muah! Xoxo

Jessy any word on AF or any spotting?!?


----------



## jkb11

Thats right girls 2012 is all ours! lol:thumbup:and think how much more we will treasure every second! 

Thanks for the advice ladies. There are really no recent family issues but my dad was when we were trying to get married of course I decide to play grown up in high school ( we were engaged at 17!) we have made it 10 years in august by Gods grace! lol. we were kids. raising each other. The first 5 years were awful! haha. my dad made a big fuss then which now I can understand. Basically my dad and hubbys mom have very strong personalities and both like to try to call the shots but ultimately they both love all of us and would not intentionally hurt us but we are just scared b/c we dont want there to be issues. I tk it is kinda like all of us we want babies so bad so when we do get pregnant or have kids we treasure that time so thats how our relationships are now everyone treasures the time we have together. I just would be able to focus better at work knowing my son was with any of our parents plus I could call and ask to drop him off last minute and they would love it! instead of feeling like i am inconviencing peoople.


----------



## themarshas

Ohhh, the fun of families. We live 40 minutes away after living almost 6 hours away for many years. I'm glad that we live close to our rents. But I'm also glad that we live ffar enough away for them to have to make plans before dropping in on us. Once we have our little one we will be looking at buying a bigger house closer to them though. I love the idea of free daycare  and my mom only works part time. For now though, our place is perfect for us and big enough for at least one more and only 2 minutes from our jobs. Can't beat that!

Mrs. Moo- I can't poo either... well, until today when I've had "the runs". Either way I feel awful. And as for greens, they are seriously the only thing I'm having an adversion too. Salad just sounds gross at the moment.


----------



## keepthefaithx

they say when u get preg you get consipated cuz of the elevated progesterone. i did at times, but usually got the opposite...lol


----------



## babydust818

Jkb - i can sooo relate! Me and my OH (andrew) have been tohether since we were 15, going on 9 yrs in August too!!! I too had to play grown up! It's insane how OH and i met eachother but i know we're meant to be because of it!! Can definitely understand! So awesome! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love being pregnant, cant wait [email protected]!


----------



## babydust818

Sister had very bad constipation when she was preggers with her twins! So very very common. Always hear how no one can poop when they're pregnant lol. Metamucil ;)

Lauren do you feel a strong sense of twins? Because if you do, then you prob are! I swear being pregnant gives you psychic abilities! I knew i was going to have a mC the moment i found out. My sister had dreams that came true when she was pregnant. I sound like a lunatic but i totally believe in it!


----------



## themarshas

babydust818 said:


> Jkb - i can sooo relate! Me and my OH (andrew) have been tohether since we were 15, going on 9 yrs in August too!!! I too had to play grown up! It's insane how OH and i met eachother but i know we're meant to be because of it!! Can definitely understand! So awesome! :)

My DH and I have been together since we were 15 too. Just passed the 9.5 year mark. It's amazing to look back on all the changes we've been through together. The teenage and college years are such huge years of changing and growing and it's nice to be on this side of it and being able to say that I love him more now than I did in high school.


----------



## babydust818

Lisa - i too want to be pregnant again! I only was for 1 short week after i found out but in that one week i already popped open a baby namebook and thought about SO many things. I loved the feeling of knowing i was carrying 'life'. I have no idea how it truly feels to be pregnant since i never have gone full term but i truly can't wait to know how it feels! 2012 i believe is all of our year! I just hope i get mine before the world ends LOL!!!


----------



## babydust818

Wow!! The marashas that's awesome!! Lol i know what you mean about the past. We've all been through so much! Makes us love our OH's that much more!!


----------



## jkb11

thanks girls:kiss: if we do move closer we will diffinitley put atleast 20 mins between us! I just wish hubby wanted to too!!! I don't wanna feel like i am making him. I am afraid he wont like the new job....
thanks for letting me vent!:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow girlies, I always seem to miss a lot!

OK, first pregnancy I definately had the "not pooping" problem! This last one the exact opposite! (and I never have that problem!)

I live about 10 minutes from my parents and LOVE it! Free babysitting! My MIL lives in Louisiana and I wouldn't change that! She gets on my nerves! My FIL is always MIA anyway. He lives about 30 minutes away, yet we only see him a handful of times a year.

OK Jessy seriously! Your Uterus must have been talking to mine 'cause she is playing some mean tricks! No more red blood today just some sludgy brown. I hate just waiting on AF! Seriously since I know I am not pregnant just start already so I can move on!


----------



## babydust818

If he doesn't like his knew job then another door will be wide open! Take the risk and know there's other options if it doesn't work! Whatever is meant to be will find a way!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Wow girlies, I always seem to miss a lot!
> 
> OK, first pregnancy I definately had the "not pooping" problem! This last one the exact opposite! (and I never have that problem!)
> 
> I live about 10 minutes from my parents and LOVE it! Free babysitting! My MIL lives in Louisiana and I wouldn't change that! She gets on my nerves! My FIL is always MIA anyway. He lives about 30 minutes away, yet we only see him a handful of times a year.
> 
> OK Jessy seriously! Your Uterus must have been talking to mine 'cause she is playing some mean tricks! No more red blood today just some sludgy brown. I hate just waiting on AF! Seriously since I know I am not pregnant just start already so I can move on!

LOLOLOL ahhh the evilness that is uteruses. I dont have any AF yet or anything and nuttin is leaking and etc it's just brown a bit cervix wise like i was saying. I've been cramping on and off like a muthafucka since yesterday so yes i'm hoping i get a BFP but let's just say i'm not 100% sure of this shot. Which sucks but honestly if it's not then can it hurry up so we can move on to the next??

I've found a store close to here to has pre-seed so i'll get some this weekend and use it next shot i've heard good things!!

Thankfully i'm going home in 15 minutes so that's nice! Thursday tomorrow brings meetings and crap crap crappp...then friday and then boo ya weekend!!!

Anybody have plans???


----------



## jkb11

You girls are the best! maybe moving and staring a new job will make me get prego since that would be horrible timing! lol. 
Just got another call for a different interview! I thought I would have horrible trouble even getting an interview. ( due to the economy jobs are not in abundance in the south) oh dear! i am freakn out! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## babydust818

Oh my gosh! Everyone seems to be pregnant but me! Even Amy Duncan on Good Luck Charlie is! Grrr!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Oh my gosh! Everyone seems to be pregnant but me! Even Amy Duncan on Good Luck Charlie is! Grrr!!!

My hpt this morning disagrees with you... LOL I am most certainly not pregnant!:hugs: It is frustrating I know, but we will get our babies!


----------



## babydust818

SO frusterating!! Hope we can celebrate together for January! 2012 = new start!


----------



## lauren10

Rach- I don't have a strong twin feeling, and actually it's not based on anything at allhaha. I'm sure there's only one. :)

Here's to new starts for all of uscheers!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

New start yesss love ya guys!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Id love a decent 2012 for sure!!pregnant..waddling..sweaty under boobs i want it all damnit lolol.

So im on the sofa with the dogs while DH had to lie down on the floor hiihiii pour wittle baby..


----------



## lauren10

aw I'm so jealous...i want a dog again!!! We had to put my 6 year old Puerto Rican pooch down 3 days before my DD was born :( I miss the little guy, he was my buddy and we lived together in 3 different houses and 2 different countries! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I miss my teddy he was 16 we had to put him down a couple years ago


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies!

Me too I miss my chocolate lab, Rocky! He was the best :cry:

I also feel the same...just LOVED being PG and want that feeling back sooo bad!!! 2012 you guys, we can do this!!!!

Lauren hunny get some sleep tonight, you are in my prayers! A good happy scan pic of your lil bean tmmr :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Our black lab mix is nuts! (As most labs are) But I'll admit it I will miss her when she is gone (don't tell my hubby that LOL)

I miss being pregnant too. I long for all the things I missed with the last one, hearing a heartbeat, feeling kicks, seeing an U/S (an U/S of an empty sac is not the same).

Lauren- Good Luck! I am sure everything will be fine!

Well I think today is officially CD1... Boo. More red this morning after a day of just brown goo. Plus I just feel like the flood gates are about to open...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww Stacie that sucks :xmas21:

Hoping for some xmas conceptions!

How's everyone doing today?

Me and DH are finally gonna do some xmas shopping tonight for DS and our two nephews - hitting all the toyshops - best bit about xmas shopping haha!
Oh and the poo situation resolved itself this morn :blush:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Can't wait to see scan pic Lauren :oneofeach: hahahaha!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aww Stacie that sucks :xmas21:
> 
> Hoping for some xmas conceptions!
> 
> How's everyone doing today?
> 
> Me and DH are finally gonna do some xmas shopping tonight for DS and our two nephews - hitting all the toyshops - best bit about xmas shopping haha!
> Oh and the poo situation resolved itself this morn :blush:

LOL glad to hear... that can be quite uncomfortable!:haha:


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls!!! 4.5 hours from now. And I hope I don't get a lame u/s tech who won't tell us anything. I hate when they do that! 

Stacie, sorry honey about AF :(


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Thanks girls!!! 4.5 hours from now. And I hope I don't get a lame u/s tech who won't tell us anything. I hate when they do that!
> 
> Stacie, sorry honey about AF :(

I knew she was coming anyway... but we have our department "off site" staff meeting today. Pretty much my boss takes everyone out for drinks, so if there is a silver lining, I get to drink some alcohol today:haha:


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls!!! 4.5 hours from now. And I hope I don't get a lame u/s tech who won't tell us anything. I hate when they do that!
> 
> Stacie, sorry honey about AF :(
> 
> I knew she was coming anyway... but we have our department "off site" staff meeting today. Pretty much my boss takes everyone out for drinks, so if there is a silver lining, I get to drink some alcohol today:haha:Click to expand...

oooh definitely jealous!!! have fun!!


----------



## lauren10

For Stacie :wine:

For Emma :loo:

For Jessy :test:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for that Stacie! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMoo72

lauren10 said:


> For Stacie :wine:
> 
> For Emma :loo:
> 
> For Jessy :test:

:xmas13: It's ok Lauren, all resolved this morn! Gone a bit the other way now to be honest :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Where is everyone? I have an essay to do....need distracting.....!!!

:xmas21:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning PUPO girls :xmas3:

I'm here ready for distraction!!! Don't feel like doing any work today either! 

How's everyone doing?

Stacey drink it up girlie! Lots of :dust: for next cycle love! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Do you know what we haven't had for ages? A topic of the day!! That will distract me nicely! Soooooooooooooo.........any suggestions?


----------



## Twinkie210

Did we do this already??? Other than our BFPs/healthy beans... What would be the best Christmas Present DH could get you? Could be naughty or nice!


----------



## lauren10

I really don't even know!!! I suppose I'll have to tell him what I want soon...he doesn't buy gifts on his own, he needs direction.


----------



## jessy1101

Sup people?? That's right we haven't had a topic of the day in sooo freakin long!! Glad Moo was able to get her poo on LOLOLOL try saying that 5 times fast.

Yes yes i know test test i didnt have anything this morning and my cervix was lookin good too lol. I think i'll wait and see what's the what today and maybe if there isnt anything going on i might test tomorrow morning...we'll see LOL.

Hmmmmm....what to want DH to buy me..honestly naughty wise i'd love for him to suggest going to a sex shop and pick out a new toy to try! Something to spice it up but that i dont already own....do u guys have anything good toy wise? U know except the traditionnal vibrator...dildo...movies...butt plug...beads...gspot stimulator...Ya anything other then the usual u could say hiiiihiiii...


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren sweety ur scan is super duper sooon whaaaaaaa!! 

Stace make sure to get ur drunk on today girly!!


----------



## babydust818

_
If i could have anything, I'd want my own house. So over living here. Oh and would LOVE to have the internet back. I'm always on here using my phone. Gets old quick! Oh nad I'd love a new coach purse. Mine is getting worn out but i LOVE it. It was $498 and i got it for $150 that day!
_


----------



## babydust818

_
I have the traditional dildo and handcuffs but that's it. I imagine your husband has a pocket pussy too, huh? LOL. I guess we aren't kinky enough. One day i told OH to role play with me and he was too chicken too. I made him feel uncomfortable just asking. Big baby.
_


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> _
> I have the traditional dildo and handcuffs but that's it. I imagine your husband has a pocket pussy too, huh? LOL. I guess we aren't kinky enough. One day i told OH to role play with me and he was too chicken too. I made him feel uncomfortable just asking. Big baby.
> _

Actualy he doesnt!!! He didnt want anything like that lol. Said it would probably feel weird and etc. Same thing with cockrings he just cant it turns him off...

We do role playin tho and he loves spankin. I'm ok with it but damnit sometimes on that sensitive spot on ur butt cheek hurts LOL.


----------



## lauren10

Oh goodness I'm nervous. and my husband isn't coming with me b/c the roads are terrible.

:(


----------



## keepthefaithx

i told dh there is stuff i wanna order online and it will be for christmas...lol

we go out to din for christmas! something fancy schmancy wooohooooo lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren omg what time!?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lauren you will be fine hunny, that little bean will be dancing away in there try not to worry xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Isn't Lauren's scan now??? Or now-ish???


----------



## Twinkie210

Ooooh I can't wait to hear her news! I am definately making DH go with me to my next scan, whenever that is! While I was OK hearing bad news last time, I definately would not be in the future!

Hmmm... we just have the regular old toys. A couple vibrators and a dildo. We are not too kinky LOL. I have a kama sutra (sp?) book too. That is it.

AFM- What do I want for Christmas... that is hard. I could use some new clothes and shoes, but I definately have to pick those out myself. I would really like for my hubby to clean the house and do the laundry for a couple weeks, that would be a present enough!


----------



## lauren10

In the waiting roomsigh. This is dragging on, hurry already!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Ooooh I can't wait to hear her news! I am definately making DH go with me to my next scan, whenever that is! While I was OK hearing bad news last time, I definately would not be in the future!
> 
> Hmmm... we just have the regular old toys. A couple vibrators and a dildo. We are not too kinky LOL. I have a kama sutra (sp?) book too. That is it.
> 
> AFM- What do I want for Christmas... that is hard. I could use some new clothes and shoes, but I definately have to pick those out myself. I would really like for my hubby to clean the house and do the laundry for a couple weeks, that would be a present enough!

See the first scan i had was at almost 7 weeks cuz they we're afraid it was ectopîc and etc etc but DH wasnt with me. Next shot like i've told my doctor i at least want to do one at 8 weeks since it's around then the baby died..sorta like a crossing bridge thing u know? Well he absolutly has to be there for that! No questions and etc..althought he knows and agrees too thank god..

Now if we could only get it on the way LOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> In the waiting roomsigh. This is dragging on, hurry already!!!

Are they only doing an internal??? That waiting would be killer with a full bladder! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> In the waiting roomsigh. This is dragging on, hurry already!!!

At what time r u supose to go in exactly?????


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> In the waiting roomsigh. This is dragging on, hurry already!!!
> 
> Are they only doing an internal??? That waiting would be killer with a full bladder! LOLClick to expand...

Especialy since u know when ur nervous and have a full bladder it freakin makes it even worse!!!


----------



## lauren10

I know I have to pee bad. But the waiting is killin me! Should I be mad at DH for not coming? He should be here. I didn't want him to get killed on the way in, but it's not that bad out!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- so was your first scan normal and could you see a heartbeat? I think that is my worst fear is that I will have a good U/S and then something go wrong. Although if I get to see a baby next time I will be delighted. Just need that BFP....


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I know I have to pee bad. But the waiting is killin me! Should I be mad at DH for not coming? He should be here. I didn't want him to get killed on the way in, but it's not that bad out!!!

Well....did u think the road's were really bad??


----------



## lauren10

15 mins ago was my appt. dammit!

And you know I had my whole mc totally alone because DH was in Poland, so that makes me more upset he didn't come.


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> I know I have to pee bad. But the waiting is killin me! Should I be mad at DH for not coming? He should be here. I didn't want him to get killed on the way in, but it's not that bad out!!!

Eh, you are not having any problems, so no need to think you will need him! I was already having signs of MC, so that is why DH went with me last time. I kept telling him he didn't need to.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Jessy- so was your first scan normal and could you see a heartbeat? I think that is my worst fear is that I will have a good U/S and then something go wrong. Although if I get to see a baby next time I will be delighted. Just need that BFP....

There was a heartbeat but since it was really early we could only see the squiggles. We tried hearing it but it wasnt loud enough yet. She had actualy suggested me coming back at around 8 or 9 weeks and then we would of been able to hear it but i was like nahhh should be fine i'll be back for my 12 week and etc etc...guess if i would of went back we would of known right away tho. I'm not sure if i would of liked that or not..u know finding out that way. I'm torn for next time...do i want to actualy find out at a scan or find out cuz i'm bleeding and etc..


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> 15 mins ago was my appt. dammit!
> 
> And you know I had my whole mc totally alone because DH was in Poland, so that makes me more upset he didn't come.

Honestly it all depends on u i think. But i definetly understand why u would want him there it's the exact same for me. I still remember seeing the baby for the first time and crying and fallin in love with it even more..and DH wasnt there to share that with me u know?


----------



## lauren10

Yeah, and he missed 4 months of my pregnancy with DD because he was in afghanistan. Not his fault but I hate doing these things alone! If it's all good news I'll prob be ok :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> Jessy- so was your first scan normal and could you see a heartbeat? I think that is my worst fear is that I will have a good U/S and then something go wrong. Although if I get to see a baby next time I will be delighted. Just need that BFP....

i had a "perfect" u/s at 8w5d, then when i was 12 weeks they say baby was measuring 9...can u imagine...


----------



## lauren10

Ok with him not coming I mean


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Yeah, and he missed 4 months of my pregnancy with DD because he was in afghanistan. Not his fault but I hate doing these things alone! If it's all good news I'll prob be ok :)

For sure it's not his fault and i know ur not mad at him. It just sucks huh?

Well mentaly i'm pretty sure we're all there with u!! And feel free to take pics while in the room so it feels even more real and post them LOLOLOL...maybe not of ur cooch...but anything else is fine hiiiiihiiiii

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

you'll be fine lauren i have a great feeling :)


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Jessy- so was your first scan normal and could you see a heartbeat? I think that is my worst fear is that I will have a good U/S and then something go wrong. Although if I get to see a baby next time I will be delighted. Just need that BFP....
> 
> i had a "perfect" u/s at 8w5d, then when i was 12 weeks they say baby was measuring 9...can u imagine...Click to expand...

That is brutal :(


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> you'll be fine lauren i have a great feeling :)

Me too toooo!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy hows the vadge doing today ? lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

right lauren? like thats like pretty much a day or 2 after my scan...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Eek Lauren, cant wait to see yr pic....hurry up drs!!!


----------



## lauren10

uh....ok. tell me what you think, but i'm pretty worried. 

What she DID tell me: 
1. there is a fetus with a heartbeat. she showed me the heartbeat
2. it is measuring exactly as it should for my LMP
3. She showed me and said, "there's the fetus. There's the heartbeat." But...I couldn't get a good look at what it looked like. For all I know there was something very wrong. 

What she WOULD NOT tell me:
1. What the heartbeat was - even when I asked.
2. If it was "OK"
3. She wouldn't give me a picture. Said they usually don't that early (BULLFUCKING SHIT) and then that she didn't take a picture "like that" that she can give me and some shit about my uterus being tilted. 

BUT THEN...she booked my 20 week ultrasound. 

I'm fucking pissed and confused, and definitely DO NOT have great feelings about any of this. They most definitely give out pictures here. I had one at 7 weeks with my daughter. 


FUCK.

and now...because the system sucks and is totally fucked, I'll have to wait a week for the report to get to my dr and hear about it. 

i'm freaking out pretty much.


----------



## confusedprego

Lauren - if its measuring the right date and there is a heartbeat you should be fine! I think you got a b*tch of an u/s tech and you need to call your doc! asap and say what happened and demand answers.


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> uh....ok. tell me what you think, but i'm pretty worried.
> 
> What she DID tell me:
> 1. there is a fetus with a heartbeat. she showed me the heartbeat
> 2. it is measuring exactly as it should for my LMP
> 3. She showed me and said, "there's the fetus. There's the heartbeat." But...I couldn't get a good look at what it looked like. For all I know there was something very wrong.
> 
> What she WOULD NOT tell me:
> 1. What the heartbeat was - even when I asked.
> 2. If it was "OK"
> 3. She wouldn't give me a picture. Said they usually don't that early (BULLFUCKING SHIT) and then that she didn't take a picture "like that" that she can give me and some shit about my uterus being tilted.
> 
> BUT THEN...she booked my 20 week ultrasound.
> 
> I'm fucking pissed and confused, and definitely DO NOT have great feelings about any of this. They most definitely give out pictures here. I had one at 7 weeks with my daughter.
> 
> 
> FUCK.
> 
> and now...because the system sucks and is totally fucked, I'll have to wait a week for the report to get to my dr and hear about it.
> 
> i'm freaking out pretty much.

Don't freak out! The tech isn't allowed to tell you anything because they are not a Dr. When I went in for my U/S, my tech wouldn't tell me that I had MC'd even though I could clearly see an empty sac. The only thing she could tell me was that there was a sac and "She would expect to see more". That was it. I had to keep calling my Dr. office to find out anything else!

Your baby is the right size and has a heartbeat, so all is good until someone tells you otherwise! I agree you should call your Dr. and see if they can tell you something over the phone!


----------



## babydust818

_
Yeah, that's bullshit Lauren! If i were you i'd call up and bitch at someone because that's not very "bedside manner" like. I'd be livid. Scheduled you a 20week u/s??! Are you kidding me? After a MC?! UGH i swear i hate all medical fields. They really are assholes. I'd be worried just like you, but try to stay calm for the bean. It's not healthy to get too stressed out. Easier said than done, i know. Bitch to the doctors office until your hearts content!!
_


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> uh....ok. tell me what you think, but i'm pretty worried.
> 
> What she DID tell me:
> 1. there is a fetus with a heartbeat. she showed me the heartbeat
> 2. it is measuring exactly as it should for my LMP
> 3. She showed me and said, "there's the fetus. There's the heartbeat." But...I couldn't get a good look at what it looked like. For all I know there was something very wrong.
> 
> What she WOULD NOT tell me:
> 1. What the heartbeat was - even when I asked.
> 2. If it was "OK"
> 3. She wouldn't give me a picture. Said they usually don't that early (BULLFUCKING SHIT) and then that she didn't take a picture "like that" that she can give me and some shit about my uterus being tilted.
> 
> BUT THEN...she booked my 20 week ultrasound.
> 
> I'm fucking pissed and confused, and definitely DO NOT have great feelings about any of this. They most definitely give out pictures here. I had one at 7 weeks with my daughter.
> 
> 
> FUCK.
> 
> and now...because the system sucks and is totally fucked, I'll have to wait a week for the report to get to my dr and hear about it.
> 
> i'm freaking out pretty much.

WTF???????????????? R u freakin serious??? WTF was her godamnnn problem??? I swear to god fuckingg bitchess like that with no sympathie piss me offffff.....

R u ok?? Talk to us how r u feeling? It doesnt mean anything bad sweety..


----------



## keepthefaithx

i honestly think everything was fine hunni ..but i would be on the phone w my doctor asap...

xxoxooxoxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren call ur doc hunni you need to be put at ease i would...she was a dick that tech...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey lauren sweety, don't freak out, I think it's all good just a fucking bitch tech like the girls said!!!! I would totally be ripping someone's head off for you if I could!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs

Lisa hunni I'm soooo sorry! This is my worst fear for next time...I have my first scan at 9weeks exactly and the baby measured 8w3d so there would have been a heartbeat if I went earlier like I wanted to....just sooo sad any way you look at it :nope:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yeah...i feel like when it happens again i gotta try to keep myself from getting too excited...im hoping my dr fixes my problem (if there is one) and i can finally have my bean.

im really thinking its a progesterone issue.

how are you doing??


----------



## NewbieLisette

I hope some answers for you too sweetie :hugs:

I'm okay...not sure I understand my chart this cycle...showing I O'ed early now? Very weird...just trying to stay positive and hope its in God's plan to give us a healthy little one very soon...meanwhile nothing I can do...kinda sucks :( 

Having our work Xmas party tonight but first I gotta go see my mom cuz she leaves in the morning for 6months working in Cuba! Man I'm such a sappy mama's girl these days! Don't know how I'm gonna show my face at a party later :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lisette that sucks!!
Im close w my mommy too couldnt imagine! But im sure youll get thru and when you see her its guna be awsome!

My christmas party is next friday, what you wearing, dressing up??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Lisa, trying to be a big girl :)

Our theme is Denim & Diamonds so I bought some sparkly stuff and will see what is all looks like...threw a few options in a bag with make up and jewelery plus curling iron! Should be interesting while crying! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg how cute!!!

I know its hard, try to be strong! Xoxoxo take pictures!!!


----------



## babydust818

OMG i am in so much pain. My cramps are so bad that i feel like i could throw up. Never ever get cramps like this. It hurts so bad. I'm bleeding pretty good too.


----------



## themarshas

Lauren, It sounds like all is well. You just got a B*tch for an U/S tech. Mine wasn't too talkative but she did tell me the few things I wanted to know. 

However, you guy's stories make me thankful that I have a great Dr's office. When I have an U/S I immediately get to see a Dr. (not always my Dr.- like this time it was some man) who tells me what's going on.


----------



## keepthefaithx

uhhh rach that sucks, :( are you home or at work. ???


----------



## babydust818

I'm home today. It's f'n killing me! My lower back and vagina. It comes and goes but when it comes its strong.


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls. So you don't think it's that bad necessarily? I just have a feeling the heart rate wasn't right, or there was a deformitybut, I dint think she would have mentioned it was the right size if it was badly deformed? Maybe she was just a ****. I do feel better after hearing from you all and talking to hubby. I'll try to stay calm until I hear more. Calling the doc today won't do much good because the radiologist has to dictate the report and stuff. And, I believe I did have that us tech before. And she was a bitch then too, I'll have to check my notes. 

Rach sorry about the cramps. I get wicked cramps and I take 600 mg of ibuprofen every 3 hrs and that helps. It can be harsh on your belly though.


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooo Lisette that rocks u guys have a theme!! Our staff party is this sat night and i'm actualy really excited!

Rach that sucks! Last time my AF was killer too i had to take serious advil for almost 3 days straight to get rid of the trobbing and pain. Plus mine was heavy to soo hang in there it should be done soon.

Lauren i dont think she would of scheduled u ur 20 weeks exam if something was seriously wrong! U just got some dumbasss that didnt want to be a decent human being and put ur mind at ease! It's all good ur beany is perfect! I'm assuming there was only 1 huh?


----------



## lauren10

Yeah, I hope that's all it is. Thanks. I don't know for sure that there was only one, bitch wouldnt tell me!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i can see how you would be nervous but i feel there was more good then "not sure" type things and honestly why would she sched a 20 week u/s right????

i think ur totally okay!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Yeah, I hope that's all it is. Thanks. I don't know for sure that there was only one, bitch wouldnt tell me!!

Whatevez she's jealous that she has a stinky vagina and you dont that's all. They make creams for that u know...she should look into that.


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach try n relax and lay down!

hopefully soon it will go away, periods SUCK!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg jess...lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i can see how you would be nervous but i feel there was more good then "not sure" type things and honestly why would she sched a 20 week u/s right????
> 
> i think ur totally okay!

Agreed!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> omg jess...lol

Well u know i'm right duhhh


----------



## lauren10

her vag was totally smelly. 

ok, I'll calm down. :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO Jessy always the right thing to say eh :) wuv u bunches!!!!! Lauren I'm sure your lil bean really is ok, best thing you can do is stay calm till you can talk to your Dr...tmmr or only Monday?

Rach :hugs: It totally sucks...hope it passes for you soon sweety!

Lisa I'll try to get atleast one good pic to post!

Jess how you feeling girl?

What's everyone's weekend plans?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren why dont u call ur doctor just to talk no? bc honestly that wasnt right of the tech to be a smelly vadge...


----------



## keepthefaithx

im seeing rocketts sat in manhattan !! never saw it.. hmmmm


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa :haha::haha::haha: Yes lauren you should suggest to your Dr to send the tech some of that magic cream Jessy refferanced for us! LMAO

The Rocketts sound amazing girl!!!!! I would love to catch a live broadway show in NYC!!! We gonna need your tips girl for when we dash in and out for our cruise soon! :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

the healthcare here is just so sucky. they act like you're lucky to get anything at all...

I will try the OB tomorrow or Monday. I am normally one to call...but I just know how they are here. They'll say..."the doctor will call you if he sees a problem on the report". bah...fuck.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette ur going on same cruise as jess?!?!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> the healthcare here is just so sucky. they act like you're lucky to get anything at all...
> 
> I will try the OB tomorrow or Monday. I am normally one to call...but I just know how they are here. They'll say..."the doctor will call you if he sees a problem on the report". bah...fuck.

I'd throw in a dash of histeria for good mesure..cant go wrong!


----------



## keepthefaithx

like theres nothing worse then a dickhead tech...right? omg...when i was in the hospital getting my sono (2nd mc) the guy was up my crotch kidding around w me about the yankees and telling me jokes.....they cant say anything the techs which i think its BULLSHIT....

so im thinking everythings okay bc this guy has to be a real son of a bitch to be kidding around w me if i have a dead baby in me...right??

then the dr comes and tells me...

i hate ppl!

i was SOOO furious..fucking asshole!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> like theres nothing worse then a dickhead tech...right? omg...when i was in the hospital getting my sono (2nd mc) the guy was up my crotch kidding around w me about the yankees and telling me jokes.....they cant say anything the techs which i think its BULLSHIT....
> 
> so im thinking everythings okay bc this guy has to be a real son of a bitch to be kidding around w me if i have a dead baby in me...right??
> 
> then the dr comes and tells me...
> 
> i hate ppl!
> 
> i was SOOO furious..fucking asshole!!!!!!

Shittt that's horrible!! How could he even give u false hope like that right??


----------



## keepthefaithx

exactly like wouldnt u think that means everythings okay if someones fuking around w you?>?

leo was SOOOOOOOOOOOO mad!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Lisa that's f***ing INSANE!!!!! Holy shit people are sooo sucky sometimes eh!!! My god sweetie you are totally due for an amazing 2012 girl....maybe even the first PUPO twins....a double joy for you my friend :hugs:

I wish me and Jessy could go at the same time but work wise doesn't fit! I'll be going second week of Feb! Any thoughts for me? Probably drive in and out the same day to save hotel $$$ but I can definately do a little shopping or atleast some yummy food truck stops :)


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LMAO Jessy always the right thing to say eh :) wuv u bunches!!!!! Lauren I'm sure your lil bean really is ok, best thing you can do is stay calm till you can talk to your Dr...tmmr or only Monday?
> 
> Rach :hugs: It totally sucks...hope it passes for you soon sweety!
> 
> Lisa I'll try to get atleast one good pic to post!
> 
> Jess how you feeling girl?
> 
> What's everyone's weekend plans?

Ok ok i'll tell you how i'm feelin BUTTTT i dont want anybody to freak out and etc etc k? I actualy i'm good! with the best thing being i havent had anymore brown spotting whatsoever since last night! My cervix is actualy...droopy! Is that weird?? Like it's really soft and hangy kinda thing. Nuttin up in there either!!

I had tons of cramps this morning took some advil at around 9 and then that was it! I feel awsome! Sooo....yup.....LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

lauren10 said:


> the healthcare here is just so sucky. they act like you're lucky to get anything at all...
> 
> I will try the OB tomorrow or Monday. I am normally one to call...but I just know how they are here. They'll say..."the doctor will call you if he sees a problem on the report". bah...fuck.

Lauren sweety I totally feel ya!!! I had to change gyno's now cuz I knew I couldn't handle that kind of shit attitude the next time around! Any friends can refer you to another OB?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh, Lauren hunny, im sorry it didnt go like u wanted. But like the girls have said - bubs was right size and had heartbeat so thats all good. Im guessing theres not much more to see at 8wks? Hang in there babe xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im sulking with H coz his folks just left and I really wanted to tell them bt he wouldn't. I said it won't change the outcome. And he said yeh but then we wud have to tell them we're pg then oh no we're not etc... I said well if it ends badly we will tell them anyway and he said no we would not!!!! So I guess if worst happens again then he expects me to go through it alone and not be able to talk about it or have any support?! Dick! 
So glad ive got you guys to have a rant to..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisa I cannot believe someone would act like that?!?!! Im hoping he was just nervous and dint know what to say...im hoping no-one could be so cruel...


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Im sulking with H coz his folks just left and I really wanted to tell them bt he wouldn't. I said it won't change the outcome. And he said yeh but then we wud have to tell them we're pg then oh no we're not etc... I said well if it ends badly we will tell them anyway and he said no we would not!!!! So I guess if worst happens again then he expects me to go through it alone and not be able to talk about it or have any support?! Dick!
> So glad ive got you guys to have a rant to..

LOLOL i dont see why you couldnt tell them!! I mean if something happens they will end up knowing right?? Could he really keep that a secret?


----------



## keepthefaithx

UHHH!

i told my parents the 2nd time as soon as i saw the line!

dh wanted to wait til after first trimester, and isnt telling his dad we had our 2nd...i tell my parents everything good or bad, but i guess my dh didnt wanna go there until we knew our baby was doing good-

:(


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know!!! We said we will tell them om xmas day but it feels wrong that we've both told a couple of friends before our parents. I get that he doesnt wanna go thru the whole telling people thing if it happens again but this bean is gonna be just fine anyway :-D
I am a chronic over-sharer and can't keep a secret!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Same with me, DH didn't tell his parents we were PG or about the mc....my mom knew right away! Sooo diffrent how we deal with stuff I guess! Sorry Moo :(


----------



## jessy1101

We both told ours the exact same day we found out! And honestly yes i wanted to wait next time but i just wont be able to.

I want to try and enjoy everything and not regret it. Yes they say it's safer after 12 weeks but ur never really in the clear till after giving birth huh? This baby should be celebrated like it deserves too.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well you know I posted to you guys straight away and H was like "noooo, we're not supposed to be telling anyone" So I said " listen, these girls are gonna be there for me whatever happens and if it all going horribly wrong again then they will be the ones I'm crying on!!"


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well you know I posted to you guys straight away and H was like "noooo, we're not supposed to be telling anyone" So I said " listen, these girls are gonna be there for me whatever happens and if it all going horribly wrong again then they will be the ones I'm crying on!!"

OMG he didnt want u to tell us?? Pfff could u of really kept that in?


----------



## MrsMoo72

I agree jess, this baby deserves the same excitement. And I was 11w5d when I mc'd so even waiting till 12wks is not guarantee for me.
We have to tell both or neither as our folks are friends and sometimes spend time together without us.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im sure youll be fine moo! Everything will be great for you this time xo


----------



## jessy1101

Well this is just fantastic i've been throwing up here at work since freakin 3:45 WTF???????????????? I hate it..people just say in the bathroom and listen to you beurkkkkk


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg jessy your at work!??????


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> omg jessy your at work!??????

Yessssssssssssssssssssss i finish at 5 gahhhh :growlmad:


----------



## keepthefaithx

go home and rest girl xo

how u feel now okay?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> go home and rest girl xo
> 
> how u feel now okay?

Gettin there..


----------



## jkb11

JESS! :test:!!!!! COULD BE SOME WICKED HIGH HCG LEVELS!!!! COME ON DO IT FOR ME!!!!PLEASE


----------



## jkb11

Lauren:hugs: sorry ur appt sucked sweetie. you deserve way better. my words of encouragement to you are : NO NEWS IS GOOD NEWS! Hope you have a great night:hugs: sending positive vibes your way:flower:


----------



## babydust818

Jessy :test: :test: :test: NOW!!!!!

Lauren just try to hang in there. Everything will be okay. Relax and talk to your bean!! 

As far as telling people about my pregnancy i called my sister right away and my friend! Andrew was still asleep so i put the test in a bracelet box and wrapped it up! I went into the bedroom and woke him up and said 'here, this is for you'. He kept saying what is it? He opened it and was in shock! I called my mom to spread the news! Decided not to tell his dad until after his retirement party 2 wks after. Unfortunately we never made it that far so we never told ANY of his family. I never announced it to anyone but a couple friends, mom, dad and sister. That's why i joined bnb! So i could vent and talk to you lovely ladies! It just sucks. I thought I'd be pregnant by now...

Stacie where are you love? Did AF get ya?


----------



## jessy1101

Shittt shittt bit of blood in cervix im out :(. I was really hoping this was it..well maybe a xmas miracle with u guys?? That would b amazing!

Im going to get pre seed on sat which might help out! Nuttin to loose right?


----------



## lauren10

Are you putting your fingers up there? You probably scratched yourself!?

Why are you sick honey, just a random bout of nausea??!!


----------



## jessy1101

My body is being weird now it s just brown 'sigh' hormones out of whack? Body still not back to normal?

Stace have u found ur cycles to b wonky time wise and etc?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Are you putting your fingers up there? You probably scratched yourself!?
> 
> Why are you sick honey, just a random bout of nausea??!!

Lolol i have no clue why im checking! Could b scratched or irritated..

I ate sushi at lunch and about 2 hours later i had bad stomac pains and then was sick. But i got home drank gingerale and was fine after...bad sushi?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im wonked...waa i want a normal body


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> JESS! :test:!!!!! COULD BE SOME WICKED HIGH HCG LEVELS!!!! COME ON DO IT FOR ME!!!!PLEASE




keepthefaithx said:


> Im wonked...waa i want a normal body

Omg ditto


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its soioo cold here omgggggggg


----------



## babydust818

Anybody else hear about michelle duggars from 19 kids and counting had a mc? She was in her 2nd trimester. And does anyone watch xfactor?!? I'm SO mad Rachel went home :(


----------



## lauren10

Jess I say keep out. You're probably irritating your poor cervix! Was it much blood? 

Ew bad sushi. How do you feel this morning?

I didn't hear about the duggar lady. That's sad but man she's gotta stop!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea rach i heard about her. she was going to find out what it was and they told her.

its sad. but i agree she needs to keep her twizzle in her pants....lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy- how are you feeling today?

lauren-do you feel better hunni? 

hows everyone else doing girlies!??


----------



## lauren10

a little better I guess. I'm going to call the OB's office now...but honestly, I don't think it will do me any good, I'll probably have to wait until next week :( 

happy friday everyone!!


----------



## babydust818

I agree, she does need to stop!!!

Jessy did ya :test:


----------



## themarshas

Morning all, 
Jessy- I'm still holding out hope for you! If not, please go drink something for me!

As for telling people/not telling people. We only told our 2 friends from out of the state, and people that I used to work with at CVS that we were expecting (when I went to get my prenatal). So they were the only people we had to untell, and by that point we were telling them that we were pregnant again... It's been a weird 2 months. This time around, about 4 friends know now (2 were told and 2 guessed) and we aren't planning on telling the family until after our next scan (probably New Years at 11 weeks).


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG girlies! It took me forever to catch up!

Lauren- I am sure everything is fine. You have to stay positive! 

Emma- I know it is hard when you disagree on who and when to tell. I told two of my friends before I told my parents. I felt kind of guilty, but I had to tell someone! One of my friends knew before DH!

Rach- hang in there! I am sure AF will be gone shortly!

Jessy- Any update on today? Was it AF showing? Don't take Ibuprofen when TTC... NSAIDs are a nono when pregnant, and there was a study that linked their use to miscarriages! Some were women who just took them before getting pregnant. I quit taking Ibuprofen and only take tylenol, which is safe during pregnancy.

Sorry I wasn't on yesterday! I was busy at work and then we had our department Christmas get together. I drank way more than I should have (2 screwdrivers, but they were doubles). I may have made my pregnant friend mad, but I don't really care right now. Then I had to take DS to play practice and listen to an hour of kids singing and the play director yelling at them... not a good combo!

Yes, it was AF. I counted yesterday as CD1. My cycle was pretty much on schedule! 2 days of spotting, and this is day 2 of light bleeding. AF ought to be here until Wednesday or Thursday...


----------



## jessy1101

Unfortunatly AF showed up this morning :cry::cry: The heavy ickyness bleeding and cramping wise. I'm a bit early tho but then again i was late last month and it was soooo weird that i guess it's trying to get back on track?? I think it's just my hormones that haven't settled yet so maybe after this it will be ok? I hate being Mesina's fluke tho..hopefully ur predictions still come true!

It's friday and snowing!! Maybe we'll have a white xmas after all? Honestly the Duggars really need to freakin stop! She had sooooo many complications last time and they flat out told her that she really had to stop now cuz it would be extremely harder on her body and etc.

Plans for this weekend? I have friends coming over for diner tonight and my xmas staff party tomorrow night! DH wants to brave the brand new Ikea that opened here this week...the biggest in the world..i dunno my thinks it's gonna be cray cray shoppers all over the damn place...:dohh::dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh i feel really sad and just blahh today i hate that. I know i know usualy i'm all chipper and etc but today i dunno....just yuck.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Jessy baby I'm sooo sorry :cry:

Its gonna be ok, like you said you had a feeling ur hormones were still wacky and needed to settle in! Sending ya lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

:hugs:
I'm sorry Jessy...it's ok to be sad.


----------



## jessy1101

Thanks you guys! I'm extremely happy I have you!!

I'm gonna be fine it just sucks that's all. I was hoping that this would work out with the prediction i got but i didnt rely on it too much since i kinda knew this could happen.

Maybe a xmas baby? Well it would be a teeny bit before that..i should O around dec 20th or 21th give or take...


----------



## NewbieLisette

There's my positive tuff cookie :thumbup: I think there is gonna be a whole lotta Christmassy dust floating around here!!! Keep ur chin up sweetie pie! And on the bright side bring on the drinking tonight baby :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> Unfortunatly AF showed up this morning :cry::cry: The heavy ickyness bleeding and cramping wise. I'm a bit early tho but then again i was late last month and it was soooo weird that i guess it's trying to get back on track?? I think it's just my hormones that haven't settled yet so maybe after this it will be ok? I hate being Mesina's fluke tho..hopefully ur predictions still come true!
> 
> It's friday and snowing!! Maybe we'll have a white xmas after all? Honestly the Duggars really need to freakin stop! She had sooooo many complications last time and they flat out told her that she really had to stop now cuz it would be extremely harder on her body and etc.
> 
> Plans for this weekend? I have friends coming over for diner tonight and my xmas staff party tomorrow night! DH wants to brave the brand new Ikea that opened here this week...the biggest in the world..i dunno my thinks it's gonna be cray cray shoppers all over the damn place...:dohh::dohh:

jess how many days was ur cycle this month then 25?


----------



## lauren10

i know it's really really sucky!!! :( It's such a normal part of life, why does it have to be so difficult?

so i called my OB and my family doc - both offices closed...so then i emailed my OB. we'll see if he gets back to me. sigh!!!! 

what i didn't tell you is...I work at the same hospital and could easily look at my results...however...if anyone found out, I could get fired. hmmm.... there's a lot of pros and cons to both. and I don't think they'd really fire me...but there is a chance. I'd definitely get into trouble. And then there's the question of...what will I do with the information once I have it?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Uhh that sucks lauren!

thats bullshit u cant look at ur own damn records wtf lol

can u sign a record release if anything?????


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning Lauren & Lisa,

How you guys feeling?

Crazy tough call there lauren....what do you do at the hospital? Would you be able to interpret the results well enough? I would say try not to if you can hold off but I know it would be really hard if me....

Jessy sweetie you hanging in there? No more sicky today?


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette yay to drinking, i want a margarita tonight! or maybe 2 or 3...lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunatly AF showed up this morning :cry::cry: The heavy ickyness bleeding and cramping wise. I'm a bit early tho but then again i was late last month and it was soooo weird that i guess it's trying to get back on track?? I think it's just my hormones that haven't settled yet so maybe after this it will be ok? I hate being Mesina's fluke tho..hopefully ur predictions still come true!
> 
> It's friday and snowing!! Maybe we'll have a white xmas after all? Honestly the Duggars really need to freakin stop! She had sooooo many complications last time and they flat out told her that she really had to stop now cuz it would be extremely harder on her body and etc.
> 
> Plans for this weekend? I have friends coming over for diner tonight and my xmas staff party tomorrow night! DH wants to brave the brand new Ikea that opened here this week...the biggest in the world..i dunno my thinks it's gonna be cray cray shoppers all over the damn place...:dohh::dohh:
> 
> jess how many days was ur cycle this month then 25?Click to expand...

Well last cycle i was a week late for my heavy flow remember? So basicly i'd be 1 day early if ever i O'd at cd12 instead of 13...which is good cuz it means my cycles are going back to normal! So i'm lookin at this in a positive way u know?


----------



## keepthefaithx

doing okay. at work ("the shithole") lol

getting out of here at 3, then shopping and dinner w dh!

what u doing this weekend hunni


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning Lauren & Lisa,
> 
> How you guys feeling?
> 
> Crazy tough call there lauren....what do you do at the hospital? Would you be able to interpret the results well enough? I would say try not to if you can hold off but I know it would be really hard if me....
> 
> Jessy sweetie you hanging in there? No more sicky today?

No more sicky! I felt better about an hour after i got home. I guess my stomac didnt agree with the sushi? It was from Sushi shop..which is a pretty reliable place..whatevezzz s'all good


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess (and anyone else who knows the video :))- i was listening to that lmfao song im sexy and i know it in the car. and the wiggle wiggle wiggle part came on and i got visions of his weiner bouncing up and down and i cant get it out of my head......LOL


----------



## themarshas

Just got horrible news... my friend from high school (we haven't really stayed in touch over the past few years) was due next week with her and her DH's 1st baby. Today she announced that the baby has died. I'm sitting here at my desk and maybe it's because I've had a loss (although I cannot imagine what it would be like losing a child or a baby so soon) or maybe its because I'm a pregnant hormonal mess but I'm doing all I can not to cry at the moment for their loss.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Just got horrible news... my friend from high school (we haven't really stayed in touch over the past few years) was due next week with her and her DH's 1st baby. Today she announced that the baby has died. I'm sitting here at my desk and maybe it's because I've had a loss (although I cannot imagine what it would be like losing a child or a baby so soon) or maybe its because I'm a pregnant hormonal mess but I'm doing all I can not to cry at the moment for their loss.

That's why i dont want to hold myself back from telling people after i get my bfp cuz honestly a loss can happen at any given moment u know? That baby deserves to be lived to the fullest and etc.

At that stage tho i wonder what happend u know? Malformation or etc.?

Be strong hunny your going to be ok.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess (and anyone else who knows the video :))- i was listening to that lmfao song im sexy and i know it in the car. and the wiggle wiggle wiggle part came on and i got visions of his weiner bouncing up and down and i cant get it out of my head......LOL

Oooooooo is it a big penis???


----------



## keepthefaithx

u saw it..lol

its biggggggggggggg lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> u saw it..lol
> 
> its biggggggggggggg lol

Yes but ur imagination can add even more duhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

themarshas said:


> Just got horrible news... my friend from high school (we haven't really stayed in touch over the past few years) was due next week with her and her DH's 1st baby. Today she announced that the baby has died. I'm sitting here at my desk and maybe it's because I've had a loss (although I cannot imagine what it would be like losing a child or a baby so soon) or maybe its because I'm a pregnant hormonal mess but I'm doing all I can not to cry at the moment for their loss.

omg...omg..that is absolutely horrible.....

do you know what happend? omg..im so sorry for her ...so sad :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg...so sad :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls - just got in from work :thumbup:

Lauren hun - i've checked my blood results and things loads of times at work so i get what you mean but i think in this case i would try and hold off looking. Not because i think something's wrong but coz it's friday and if you read anything you're not sure about or don't quite understand, there will be no-one to ask over the weekend and you will be worrying and maybe even asking Dr Google who we know just worries us even more! I understand the temptation tho! 

Sorry about nasty af Stacie & Jess :xmas21: But still time for :xmas6: to bring you a nice little surprise...

Liz- how horrendous for your friend :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Wow it's snowing sooo freakin much here i love it!! Come on white christmas!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jealous.....!


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Just got horrible news... my friend from high school (we haven't really stayed in touch over the past few years) was due next week with her and her DH's 1st baby. Today she announced that the baby has died. I'm sitting here at my desk and maybe it's because I've had a loss (although I cannot imagine what it would be like losing a child or a baby so soon) or maybe its because I'm a pregnant hormonal mess but I'm doing all I can not to cry at the moment for their loss.

One of my friends from church lost her daughter at 38 weeks due to a cord accident. We go to the same support group and I must say that that would have to be the worst thing. I can only imagine the grief that I had and multiply it by like a million! To have to go to the hospital to be induced knowing that you will not get to bring home a healthy baby, is beyond imaginable. I am so sorry for your friend.


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Jealous.....!

Something to be jealous bout lolol


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy it is OK to take a day and have a pity party for yourself! You are always so upbeat and positive for us, it's OK to take a day and just be f'ing sad.

I hope we all get some Christmas (or pre Christmas) babies!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Jealous.....!
> 
> Something to be jealous bout lolol
> 
> View attachment 309525
> 
> 
> View attachment 309526Click to expand...

That is awesome. It was flurrying here, but little tiny flakes that you could only see if you were outside!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Jessy it is OK to take a day and have a pity party for yourself! You are always so upbeat and positive for us, it's OK to take a day and just be f'ing sad.
> 
> I hope we all get some Christmas (or pre Christmas) babies!

Mehhh you know me sad this morning then had to look at it in a positive way since my body is finaly getting back on track period wise which is a good thing. So it's not this shot big deal it WILL be next time that's all.

Too many good things that i already have in my life to be sad the whole time u know? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Jealous.....!
> 
> Something to be jealous bout lolol
> 
> View attachment 309525
> 
> 
> View attachment 309526
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is awesome. It was flurrying here, but little tiny flakes that you could only see if you were outside!Click to expand...

I wish it would stick damnitt i dont want to have tons of grass everywhere on the 25th of december beurkkkkk


----------



## Twinkie210

How you stay so positive amazes me! But you definately have the right attitude. My new philosophy is every BFP starts at CD1, so here is to us getting our BFPs!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> mrsmoo72 said:
> 
> 
> jealous.....!
> 
> something to be jealous bout lolol
> 
> View attachment 309525
> 
> 
> View attachment 309526Click to expand...

i hate snow w a passion! Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrsmoo72 said:
> 
> 
> jealous.....!
> 
> something to be jealous bout lolol
> 
> View attachment 309525
> 
> 
> View attachment 309526
> Click to expand...
> 
> i hate snow w a passion! LolClick to expand...

How can you categorically hate snow? LOL I like snow when I don't have to drive in it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hate winter lol hate everything about it..lol


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> How you stay so positive amazes me! But you definately have the right attitude. My new philosophy is every BFP starts at CD1, so here is to us getting our BFPs!

We have to stay positive because honestly u only hurt yourself when you see everything in a negative light. There is sooo much good things that we already have in our lives that we have to be gratefull for that.

Yes it sucks yes it's extremely painfull and shittyy but damnit it will not get the best of me. I'm going to get the best of it!! 

Huh....i shoulda went into politics with those pep up speeches huh? I coulda been the next Barak Obama..but white...and with a vagina and tittays...:happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:



> I hate winter lol hate everything about it..lol

N'uh huh it's the mostttttt wonderfull time of the year lalalaaalaaaa


----------



## keepthefaithx

Not for me i want me some summer again lol


----------



## themarshas

I'm not sure what happened to my friend's baby but I'll find out this weekend. I see her mom quite often. As for snow, I love it. I hate driving in it but this year we bought a snazzy new jeep that's a beast and has 4 wheel drive! so I'm not as worried. Plus we own a snowmobile that cost the same as a decent small car would so it needs to snow! Although, I still haven't figured out how daring I'll be with snowmobiling while pregnant...


----------



## jkb11

:kiss:that's our girl:kiss: sorry af got you! You are right your body is just trying to get back just where it needs to be for your future lil bean.:hugs:


jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> How you stay so positive amazes me! But you definately have the right attitude. My new philosophy is every BFP starts at CD1, so here is to us getting our BFPs!
> 
> We have to stay positive because honestly u only hurt yourself when you see everything in a negative light. There is sooo much good things that we already have in our lives that we have to be gratefull for that.
> 
> Yes it sucks yes it's extremely painfull and shittyy but damnit it will not get the best of me. I'm going to get the best of it!!
> 
> Huh....i shoulda went into politics with those pep up speeches huh? I coulda been the next Barak Obama..but white...and with a vagina and tittays...:happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Liz so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:

I'm with Lisa...I could do without winter EVER!!!!!! Throw some fake stuff around Xmas morning and be DONE!!!! LOL

Jessy super happy you have such a great attitude too! You know I've always said in my life nomatter how shitty stuff has been I was afraid if I didn't remember my blessings that God would find a way to show me there is always worse!!!!! Thank you for reminding us all to take a step back and be grateful...its not always easy when we are soo close to the situation :hugs:

AFM I did some nice happy drinking last night and feel pretty ikky this morning! Will need a nap before H gets home maybe :) FF now shows my O date more accurately I think so I'm happy about that...looks like I'm officially in the 2WW (3DPO). My mom is on her way to a sunnier place so I'm happy for her and will be a tuff cookie and smile through! I have you girls & I can get through this! Thanks for being soo awesome!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## jessy1101

OMG did u guys know they made a hangover pill remedy??? We'll actualy be able to get it over the counter but here's the sucky part. It's only available after the freakin holidays!?"?"$?? Whyyyy...??????????????


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> WOW Liz so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:
> 
> I'm with Lisa...I could do without winter EVER!!!!!! Throw some fake stuff around Xmas morning and be DONE!!!! LOL
> 
> Jessy super happy you have such a great attitude too! You know I've always said in my life nomatter how shitty stuff has been I was afraid if I didn't remember my blessings that God would find a way to show me there is always worse!!!!! Thank you for reminding us all to take a step back and be grateful...its not always easy when we are soo close to the situation :hugs:
> 
> AFM I did some nice happy drinking last night and feel pretty ikky this morning! Will need a nap before H gets home maybe :) FF now shows my O date more accurately I think so I'm happy about that...looks like I'm officially in the 2WW (3DPO). My mom is on her way to a sunnier place so I'm happy for her and will be a tuff cookie and smile through! I have you girls & I can get through this! Thanks for being soo awesome!!!!! :kiss:

Gotta have a great attitude!! My future bean loves to have his/her mommy in a chipper mood so i cant argue with that huh??


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> :kiss:that's our girl:kiss: sorry af got you! You are right your body is just trying to get back just where it needs to be for your future lil bean.:hugs:
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> How you stay so positive amazes me! But you definately have the right attitude. My new philosophy is every BFP starts at CD1, so here is to us getting our BFPs!
> 
> We have to stay positive because honestly u only hurt yourself when you see everything in a negative light. There is sooo much good things that we already have in our lives that we have to be gratefull for that.
> 
> Yes it sucks yes it's extremely painfull and shittyy but damnit it will not get the best of me. I'm going to get the best of it!!
> 
> Huh....i shoulda went into politics with those pep up speeches huh? I coulda been the next Barak Obama..but white...and with a vagina and tittays...:happydance:Click to expand...Click to expand...

I just wuv u bunches sweety pie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> OMG did u guys know they made a hangover pill remedy??? We'll actualy be able to get it over the counter but here's the sucky part. It's only available after the freakin holidays!?"?"$?? Whyyyy...??????????????

I worked at CVS pharmacy and there were a few offered right off the counter-- all times of year. Apparently we're alcoholics in the states haha


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> WOW Liz so sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:
> 
> I'm with Lisa...I could do without winter EVER!!!!!! Throw some fake stuff around Xmas morning and be DONE!!!! LOL
> 
> Jessy super happy you have such a great attitude too! You know I've always said in my life nomatter how shitty stuff has been I was afraid if I didn't remember my blessings that God would find a way to show me there is always worse!!!!! Thank you for reminding us all to take a step back and be grateful...its not always easy when we are soo close to the situation :hugs:
> 
> AFM I did some nice happy drinking last night and feel pretty ikky this morning! Will need a nap before H gets home maybe :) FF now shows my O date more accurately I think so I'm happy about that...looks like I'm officially in the 2WW (3DPO). My mom is on her way to a sunnier place so I'm happy for her and will be a tuff cookie and smile through! I have you girls & I can get through this! Thanks for being soo awesome!!!!! :kiss:

Oh good to here about your O date... I meant to post this morning that I though FF would move your O day... CD9 would have been kind of early...


----------



## jessy1101

Is it officialy friday night weekend yet????? Whaaaaa another hour to go 'SOB' it's soooo long...


----------



## jessy1101

I wanna get my drunk on laaalaaalaaaaa


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Stacie, I agree esspecially with our normally short LP!

How you feeling girl?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Thanks Stacie, I agree esspecially with our normally short LP!
> 
> How you feeling girl?

...

Drunk?...

Me?...

Now....?


----------



## jessy1101

.............


----------



## jkb11

yay lisette :kiss: my tww buddy! so i am CD 12 and took my first opk this afternoon and it is waaaayyyy negative so i am wondering if my body will be way late this time ovulating??? 

Hope you get your BFP:dust:


----------



## keepthefaithx

your drunk jess what the...lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> your drunk jess what the...lol

Unfortunatly no :cry: I'm still at work LOL.

Just u know...planing on what i'll be doing tonight :happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think my friend lost her mucuous plug today..she said ALOT of weird discharge...i m guessing.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i need a rita!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i need a rita!

Me too toooo


----------



## babydust818

_
Jessy, I'm sorry the bitch ass slut faced whore AF got you. I can't stand that ****! I can stand mine but not hers. Better get yo drank on shawttyy. I had jager and redbull the other day! I heard bout the hangover pill. Its called something so weird lol. Blowfish! Hilarious. Well atleast you're with Stace and i. Here goes to another round trying *cheers* oh and mesina was wrong bout me too. 

Stacie, sorry AF got you too. You, Jess and i can have our 3sum of baby making but not with eachother. Otherwise that wouldn't work! Geesh

Lisette, how you doing punkin?!? I hope you get your bFP. Would be an awesome christmas prsent!!!

Jkb, have you made up your mind about moving? Everything will work out. I hate O'ing late. Hopefully you'll get your +opk soon.

Lauren, if i were you I'd hold out. I know it has to be SO tempting... Thinking of you always my dear.

Lisa, hope you're doing well. I haven't saw lmfao video but i heard its hilarious. Them fucks are crazy!! I too hate snow! Living in NY you get POUNDED hard right in the asshole with snow!!!! So glad to have moved LOL.

Well i heard this one yahoo news. How do you guys feel about it? Obama Administration is wanting to allow Plan B to be put on shelves next to condoms in stores. If you ask me, this is WRONG!!! That's letting people abort more babies and you know these ppl will purposely not use condoms anymore!!!! I'm furiated!!
_


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach-
yesss but no show yet i HOPE we dont get any lol but sure we will! lol

im so sick of going to toys stores and buying other kids presents. i want my own damn kid to buy presents for im just so done w the holidays...


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy ur current feeling paranoid why [email protected]!


----------



## lauren10

Hello my friends! I just power read all the posts I missedLiz that's so horrible about your friend, I'm sorry :(

I didn't peek at my record. I'll wait. Emma are there strict rules against that at your hospital too? 

Love all yas, jessy hope you get good and drunk and have a great time. 

Good night!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Got cramping and backache this morning :-( Not feeling good about this...


----------



## lauren10

Emma stay relaxedtake a warm bath, I'm sure it's ok.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- good for you girl!
Emma- thinking lots of positive thought for that bean!
jessy- I hope you had lots of drinks last night!

ug... it's getting hard to remember what everyone said!

Rach- I don't think Plan B will cause an abortion... I think it just prevents the egg from sticking. I don't know how I feel about it. I mean, I am pro choice in most cases, I think it is a personal decision for each individual woman, but having easy access could make some less responisble. But on the other hand I think I would rather those people have access to Plan B and not get pregnant in the first place, than to be one of those people who leave their full term baby in a trash can. 

My son keeps asking me about a baby brother... it is like a knife to the heart everytime. :( I know he doesn't understand, but I wish he would quit asking! I want more than anything to give him a brother or sister!


----------



## lauren10

Oh Stacie, that's so sweet of him, but sad for you too...you'll definitely be giving him one in 2012 though!!! xxx

Emma how are you feeling now? I've been having more cramping than usual this time.

So yeah, i caved...and everything is 100% fine. I'm so bad. I may have spotting/bleeding from a subchorionic hematoma that they saw, but it's small and those generally aren't problems. good to know though, right? my next u/s will be Dec 30th, so hope to get some good pics then :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ah good Lauren! I had one of those wi my ds - bleed at 6 weeks just like a period and was terrified but everything was fine.

Im not too bad ta, not as bad but still aware of it. No spotting or anything yet so fingers crossed it will be ok.


----------



## lauren10

oh that's good to know.

i'm sure it's just normal cramping! i've been more sensitive to it this time too...it's hard not to worry


----------



## jessy1101

Emma thinking of u tons hunny hope ur doing good! For sure it s hard not to worry this go round huh?

Rach im undecided if it is a good thing ir not..i dont see tho why they went to put it on shelves..weird..

How is everybody this morning? Im extremely pleasantly hung over hiiihiii. The tequila wasnt lovin me too much last night lolol bad bad jessy. Naturaly i was sick like a mo fo...

Staff party tonight and im not really feeling alchool tonight. That could all change tho after i eat something fattening and sugary..banana pancake with tons of choco hazelnut sauce?? Partayyy in my mouth lol

Stace it was gut u when ur lil boy asks for a baby brother. I know he doesnt mean it in a bad way tho he s too young to understand what happend and etc. Hopefully u wont have to play the waiting game much longer.

Leese i wanted to experiment with the smileys that nobody uses..althought it s paranoing me out ur asking bout it heeeeheeee i kid i kid. But it s fun switching it up even if it s a little thing u know? Small pleasures and etc.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jessy sounds like you are doing great girlfriend:thumbup: Enjoy that yummy breakfast!!!

Emma hunni I know it must be crazy hard not to worry right! Sending you and the lil bean lots of positive vibes, I'm sure its gonna be ok :hugs:

Lauren I don't blame ya for looking! Really happy to hear the good news :flower:

What's everybody up to today? 

I don't have too much excpet a friend who is coming over to bring a bunch of baby stuff as her storgae unit rental ran out and she was planning on giving it to me anyways before the mc and all....uuggggg....told H he would have to take care of storing it all with her H cuz I am not ready to see everything! Other than that maybe we're gonna go see the new movie "New Years Eve" that is out tonight!

Much love to all my PUPO girls :kiss:


----------



## keepthefaithx

MrsMoo72 said:


> Got cramping and backache this morning :-( Not feeling good about this...

im sure you fine hunni, how bad are the cramps and backache? bc they are normal during pregnancy....


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw great lauren! cant wait for pics

emma im sure your okay hunni whens ur next dr apt?

jess- maybe alcohol we can do with out tonight..LOL jk

stacie-o boy thats so hard. my husbands cousins wife has been trying for number 2 for a while and their ds always asks. (shes has alot of problems tho & is 40 they dont know if she will ever have number 2, they may adopt)

xoxoxoxo

im going to lunch and to see rocketts today so i will catch up w you girls when i get home, have a good day!!!

xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Its backache really and Dr google tells me its normal for 2nd, 3rd etc pregnancy as everythings already more flexible. And my 2pg only ended 2months ago so maybe thats what it is?! Im gonna ring drs on Monday anyway.
Just cant help but worry.....
Thanks for the good vibes girlies, ill keep you posted xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Just got back from my niece's B-day party. I spent the whole time holding the baby. I love that baby smell and those little cuddles!

I am trying to find the motivation to finish all my laundry and cleaning so me and DH can bake cookies and make candy tomorrow, but I am thinking a nap sounds better. I am having a hard time getting into the X-mas spirit!

Oh and starting soy again tonight. I wanted to do 200mg CD 3-7, but I don't have enough and I don't want to go buy more, so I am doing 160, 160, 200, 200, 200... really want that soy baby.


----------



## babydust818

Hey babygirls!!!! :D

I just got home from work YES!!!! I hate my job with a passion. Hoping to transfer out of there. Gonna make me a bowl of captain pb crunch! Mmm. When i got out of work today some bitch parked soo fucking close to me that i had to hop in through my passenger side. She was still in her car so i gave her a mean stare and flipped her off. That's what ya get when a bitch messes with a bitch, bitch!

Lisa, hope you're having fun! 

Emma, I'm thinking of you. Try not to worry (yeah right). Hang in there. Just try to stay calm for the bean. Keep talking to it! Xoxo 

Stacie - hope the soy works this go round! I bought some 10miU preggo tests on ebay! I got 10 for $6.89 and FREE shipping! So excited. 

Jess too bad blowfish isn't out yet. That hangover would've been gone! ;)

Lisette, how are you???? Don't forget bout me!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

just got back it was nice, SOO COLD OMG we went to see the tree and it was a nightmare..also in the city it was dress up as santa day..lol

soo tired and im still so freezing cant shake it

how was everyones night


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach sweety I would never forget u! To be honest I woke up in a terrible mood & only read the last few posts before logging off for the day! I'm a little better tonight :) How's AF for u? A bits better today? 
Lisa girl how were the Rocettes? Hope u had an awesome time & took some cool pics to share?

Stacie I totally know what u mean...that baby smell is enough to put u on cloud nine isint it :) Hope u have much luck this coming cycle sweetie! Is AF pretty much done? Did u find the soy helped u? I hope u got some yummy cookies + candy all done?

Jessy baby how's the hangover & party #2? Is AF not too bad atleast?

Emma cramps any better tonight? Thinking of ya lots :hugs:

And how are our preggo friends all feeling? We need some dust around here so we can all be bump buddies really soon :)

I just got back from the movies with H "New Years Eve" very much a feel good holiday movie with lots of big names! Disclamer if u r feeling overly emotional (like I was today) make sure to bring kleenex & sit at the back of the theater! I had a row of teenage girls behind me who kept starring at me wipe my face! Uuugggg to be young & stupid again!

Well girlies Happy Saturday night to u all :) xo


----------



## lauren10

Lisette, always sending dust!!! And, I was watching Elf the other day and was crying at the end when they're all singing Christmas carols. Now that's bad!! Lol

Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## jkb11

IM WITH YOU GIRLS... I AM SO TENDERHEARTED I CRY WITH EVERY HALLMARK COMMERCIAL AND EVEN KAY JEWELERS COMMERCIALS TOO!

LAUREN - GLAD U R ABLE TO NOT HAVE TO WORRY NOW.:hugs:

RACH- I HAVE MY INTERVIEWS TOMORROW SO WE WILL SEE HOW THEY GO..... LEANING TOWARD MOVING OUT 90 % SURE.

STACIE- YOUR NOT ALONE MY DS HAS BEGGED FOR A SIBLING FOR ABOUT FOUR YEARS NOW. IT DOES MAKE IT HARD TRYING TO EXPLAIN...:hugs:

SO WEIRD THING HAPPENED.... I AM NOW CD 14 BUT ON CD8-11 I HAD BREAK THROUGH BLEEDING JUST WHEN I WIPED.....LEAVE IT TO MY BODY NO AF FOR 6 MONTHS AT TIMES AND NOW SHE DOESNT WANNA LEAVE? WHAT DO YALL THINK IS UP WITH THAT? OH AND OPK ARE STILL BFN.


----------



## Twinkie210

That is strange... hopefully it is just a fluke and you will get your + OPK soon!

Lisette- nope AF is still here and will be for 3 or 4 more days :( she usually sticks around 7 or 8 days now and today is only CD4... boo!

Well I got nothing done yesterday! But I did lay in bed all afternoon and I am now awake at 4:30 in the morning! I have SOOOO much to do today! I think I better get started now, LOL!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Morning girls :wave:

Thanks for all the support yesterday, i needed it! Feeling much better today, still got aches, pains twinges etc but hopefully it's all normal stretching and my little bean is snuggling in. I feel so different this pregnancy, all symptoms etc are different from my two previous, so i told dh i think this might be our little girl......:shrug:

I told my folks and my sister yesterday as we were all at my mum's baking xmas cakes - even my ds was helping with the mix, too cute! Well i was sat on the floor playing with ds and i told them that Santa is bringing us a new baby and my mum said "I was just looking at you before you said that and i thought that you might be pregnant" How weird is that?!?!

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jess- hope you are recovering from your mad weekend?! Bet you had a great night? My staff party is on friday and i still need an outfit.....

Lisa - sounds like you had lots of xmassy fun? Would love to see some pictures!

I am also a complete softie - especially for animals and kids. The ads that really get me are the ones about mistreated, starving donkeys (do you guys get them?!)

Good luck with the interviews tomorrow jkb, i'm sure you'll nail them! I really admire what youdo, it's a tough job and i know i wouldn't be strong enough to look after sick babies everyday.


----------



## lauren10

Oh I can't handle a bad animal story...I'll be upset about it for days!!

jkb - that's so strange about your bleeding...keep us posted on what's going on!

emma glad you're feeling better today...I'm sure it's all just normal stuff


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay emma good!

if you have a girl, what will you name her? 

lauren how are you hunni?

jkb i must have missed your post, whats going on w ur bleeding??

__

i cant wait to ttc w u guys, i feel so lost this BLOWS!!!

i have my apt on the 19 to see if i have the blood disorder shit then i guess it will be on to progesterone!

its funny bc i got so sick of ttcing, now that i cant i want to sooo bad lol

heres to 2012 babies for us!!!!!!

xoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

We kinda like 'Amelia'....


----------



## jkb11

i love amelia for a lil girl! So sweet!


mrsmoo72 said:


> we kinda like 'amelia'....


----------



## keepthefaithx

lovee it! so cute!

what about a middle name


----------



## jkb11

Thanks for the support girls! I am getting nervous about the interviews:wacko: Keep trying to tell myself that if it is meant to be then it will happen. not sure what is up with my AF??? Even though it has been a few months since M/C I guess my hormones are still getting worked out? I also had a major breakout! ugh feel like i am in high school again.lol hubby even asked me whats up ??? I have been doing the extreme dieting too so who knows probly a lil bit of all those contributed to it? just worries me a lil....


----------



## keepthefaithx

jkb hunni extreme dieting what ya mean?

my dr told me any kind of extreme dieting during TTC is VERY bad.

(he only brought it up bc i was like omg i cant believe i gained 10lbs in 6 weeks blah blah etc.)

hope everything works out w ur interview!!! let us know!


----------



## lauren10

I'm feeling good Lisa, thanks :) pooping is back to almost normal and not as bloated, lol

Kimberly good luck on your interviews! I agree, if it's meant to be it will happen.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren are you getting a belly yet??

i had like a big ass one at only 6w3d...lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Just made white chocolate covered pretzels, next is chocolate covered pretzels and then sugar cookies and peanut butter cookies!


----------



## jkb11

I am eating (guess i should not have worded it like that) just very healty. no carbs! Carbs are really bad for pcos which is what I have. so no sweets no breads no potatoes. basically leafy greens and grilled chicken/fish.


keepthefaithx said:


> jkb hunni extreme dieting what ya mean?
> 
> my dr told me any kind of extreme dieting during TTC is VERY bad.
> 
> (he only brought it up bc i was like omg i cant believe i gained 10lbs in 6 weeks blah blah etc.)
> 
> hope everything works out w ur interview!!! let us know!


----------



## keepthefaithx

oo okay. just looking out for ya lol xoxoxo


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> lauren are you getting a belly yet??
> 
> i had like a big ass one at only 6w3d...lol


haha, no real belly yet...just kind of "thick" in the middle. I can still squeak by in a couple of my regular pants, but most of them are out! I think my fibroid makes me bigger too, so i'm sure i'll be in all my maternity pants any day!


----------



## lauren10

Happy Monday everyone - barf!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL... sounds like a very happy monday for you Lauren.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all

another annoying week at work lol

i cant wait to be home already lol

xo

hows everyone


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls!

Sorry haven't caught up yet on posts....hate being back here already too :( Throat killing me this morning!

On the bright side only one more week in my 2WW! YAY! I'm sooo impatient its sick! lol

How's everyone feeling today?


----------



## themarshas

Hey all! Sorry I was away all weekend in an area with no cell or internet service (yes, places like this still exist! Unfortunetly!) Hope everyone had a good weekend. I feel like crap today. Nausea and feeling like I'm getting a cold... not a great combo. Fortunetly the boss isnt in yet so I've done nothing so far.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oo sorry you guys are sick, i feel i may be getting sick too...the weather i guess..sucksssss :(


----------



## lauren10

I'm not actually sick, I just hate that it's Monday!! And you know who (the trainee from hell) is back! 

Lisette that's exciting!! I mean, we know you're PUPO already...but...are you going to wait to test until your missed period to test?


----------



## lauren10

I have heard on the news recently about how important antioxidants are for sperm health...so be sure you all sneak these foods high in antioxidants into your DH's diets:


&#8226; Small red beans (dried). 
&#8226; Wild blueberries. 
&#8226; Red Kidney beans. 
&#8226; Pinto beans. 
&#8226; Blueberries (cultivated). 
&#8226; Cranberries. 
&#8226; Artichokes (cooked). 
&#8226; Blackberries. 
&#8226; Prunes. 
&#8226; Raspberries. 
&#8226; Strawberries. 
&#8226; Red Delicious apples. 
&#8226; Granny Smith apples. 
&#8226; Pecans. 
&#8226; Sweet cherries. 
&#8226; Black plums. 
&#8226; Russet potatoes (cooked). 
&#8226; Black beans (dried). 
&#8226; Plums. 
&#8226; Gala apples.


----------



## keepthefaithx

oo nice info, my husband wont touch ANYTHING on that list...LOL


----------



## lauren10

He won't eat chili? that might be a sneaky way to get some beans in. And baked potatoes?


----------



## jessy1101

Hey y'all!! Sup?

Soooo my staff party was a freakin blast! I got my boss's gf pissed drunk which is always fun. She tried following me..ya didnt work too well for her teeeheeeheee. Yesterday we went to the brand new Ikea and i thought i was gonna have to murder somebody!

Everyone was pushing and shoving and weird. There was a guy in a freakin short jean women's skirt damnit. We were both lookin at him in the whole really??? Kind of way...very sad...

After that went home and did some major cleanage. I love when after ur done everything is nice and shinny and smells awsome and u just sit back and it's like ahhhhh..i love my house...

I'm still only half done my xmas shopping whaaaaa....i'm going to be part of those crazy shoppers arent i? Mobbing here i freakin come..

Did everybody have an awsome weekend? Finish and ready for xmas?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hes SOOO picky you have no idea..lol

he doesnt even fruits or veggies at all..

its so annoying lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jessy where are you lol u okay?!??!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oohhhh nice thanks for the list lauren! Sorry about the trainee from hell!! When are you done with him again? I'm gonna try and hold off testing till the weekend...don't wanna deal with another bfn!!!

Lisa hunni sorry your feeling crummy too! What day is DH test re-do this week? One more week to some results for you sweetie :hugs:

Sorry to hear about the nausea and ikkiness Liz :(


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jessy where are you lol u okay?!??!!

Whaaaaa whaaaaa?? I'm here LOLOL!! I've just spent a full weekend distroying with kidneys with alchool s'not my fault :haha::haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey lisette, hes going tmaro!

my apt is a week from today...cant wait for my results omg...im soo anxious...

i think if the test comes back negative, im going to be start progesterone next cycle...

not sure tho ahh!!

jessy i hear you i got drunk alot this weekend..LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> hey lisette, hes going tmaro!
> 
> my apt is a week from today...cant wait for my results omg...im soo anxious...
> 
> i think if the test comes back negative, im going to be start progesterone next cycle...
> 
> not sure tho ahh!!
> 
> jessy i hear you i got drunk alot this weekend..LOL

I swear it was the absolute best!! And i'm thrilled that my body is practicly all normal again! I thought about that a lot this weekend and i'm confident it had to bounce back and next shot i'm catching the egg! And know what? If i dont then damnitt it will be next time too :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hell yaaaa!

I m hoping i catch that shit first time trying!!!

Im due for my period around the 19/20 that will be cd37/38.

Then hopefully my doc gives me the okay to start trying so i should o hopefully around the 12th-14th then bd away!!!!

I hate that my damn cycles are so long its sucks so much....

But hopefully it happens quick!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Hell yaaaa!
> 
> I m hoping i catch that shit first time trying!!!
> 
> Im due for my period around the 19/20 that will be cd37/38.
> 
> Then hopefully my doc gives me the okay to start trying so i should o hopefully around the 12th-14th then bd away!!!!
> 
> I hate that my damn cycles are so long its sucks so much....
> 
> But hopefully it happens quick!

See it actualy took me 4 cycles to be back to normal. Althought the first one doesnt count cuz it was spot on the perfect 28 days but it was my body sorta forcing it u know? Same thing like the first month u go off the pill and etc.

Hopefully we can both have ours soon..


----------



## keepthefaithx

I feel my body bounces back quick. Im just having a problem holding :(


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I feel my body bounces back quick. Im just having a problem holding :(

Exactly and mine just takes more time. But i still figure i got pregnant within the normal 6 months sooooo it should work out nicely....hopefully lololol..


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just hope i get good news the 19th :(


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i just hope i get good news the 19th :(

You will!! And then you'll be jumping back on the TTC wagon! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust818

For jessy hahah
 



Attached Files:







380938_10150405392476430_61915636429_8870655_958264192_n.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NewbieLisette

You will sweety, I gotta good feeling! You are in good hands now :)

YAY for the dam positivity flowing here today!!!!! Wuv you girls bunches!!!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> For jessy hahah

Haaaahaaaaa i'm not worried it's the boss's gf that couldnt keep up and puked everywhere :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> You will sweety, I gotta good feeling! You are in good hands now :)
> 
> YAY for the dam positivity flowing here today!!!!! Wuv you girls bunches!!!

Well u know spending a full weekend kickin the shizzz outta ur kidneys will do that to you! Everything is pink and glowy for me today!!

Plus i'm doing some online shopping with help from Beyond the rack (the most amazing designer sale prices ever and i hope everybody has it!)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls! Everyone sounds good today! Good luck for 2moro Lisa xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks :)

i mean i dont have to do anything just leo..lol

i gotta go monday ahh!!! cant waittttttttttttt


----------



## keepthefaithx

do you guys know anyone w thrombophilia...damn it sounds like an STD or something...lol


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> do you guys know anyone w thrombophilia...damn it sounds like an STD or something...lol

That is the blood clotting problem right? I think that is what my old boss had... she delivered her daughter prematurely because of it, but with daily blood thinners carried her son full term.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well, u know what I mean! Good luck to leo's swimmers then hehe!!


----------



## lauren10

Can't wait to hear about your tests Lisa! I don't know anyone with that. Do you know that's what you have or is that just a theory?

Jessy I'm glad you had a blast! i could use a good getting drunk. i miss it sometimes, even with the hangovers! 

I'm curious if a D&C helps your body bounce back faster? or is it not related at all? 

The new guy will be here until we fire him...which at the latest will be after new year's. poor dude, but I'll be happy again!


----------



## keepthefaithx

He think its might be...i dont know yet i had all that bloodwork to find...but apparently alot of women who has 2 more more mc have a blood issue....

Im hoping i can just take progesterone and thats the problem...well see tho!

Ahhh i cant wait im anxious


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Can't wait to hear about your tests Lisa! I don't know anyone with that. Do you know that's what you have or is that just a theory?
> 
> Jessy I'm glad you had a blast! i could use a good getting drunk. i miss it sometimes, even with the hangovers!
> 
> I'm curious if a D&C helps your body bounce back faster? or is it not related at all?
> 
> The new guy will be here until we fire him...which at the latest will be after new year's. poor dude, but I'll be happy again!

I've actualy heard that in some cases the d&c makes u bounce back faster since it's somewhat forcing ur body back to it's original state and etc. It really just depends on ur hormones tho maybe and etc.


----------



## keepthefaithx

my new dr said my 1 dr MOST DEFINATELY should have done a d&c.

i could have found out then what the issue was if it was chromasonal...

and also maybe my chemical wouldnt have happend..who knows..gotta look toward future i guess....


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Can't wait to hear about your tests Lisa! I don't know anyone with that. Do you know that's what you have or is that just a theory?
> 
> Jessy I'm glad you had a blast! i could use a good getting drunk. i miss it sometimes, even with the hangovers!
> 
> I'm curious if a D&C helps your body bounce back faster? or is it not related at all?
> 
> The new guy will be here until we fire him...which at the latest will be after new year's. poor dude, but I'll be happy again!

I had a D&C and my cycles went back to normal right away... so there could be something to that...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your tests Lisa! I don't know anyone with that. Do you know that's what you have or is that just a theory?
> 
> Jessy I'm glad you had a blast! i could use a good getting drunk. i miss it sometimes, even with the hangovers!
> 
> I'm curious if a D&C helps your body bounce back faster? or is it not related at all?
> 
> The new guy will be here until we fire him...which at the latest will be after new year's. poor dude, but I'll be happy again!
> 
> I had a D&C and my cycles went back to normal right away... so there could be something to that...Click to expand...

That's what i think too. It seems that it jump starts u back into ur cycles in a regular way. Where as a natural sorta has ur uterus groping around trying to understand what's going on.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hmm...I had a natural and my next af was only 2days late so maybe it does depend on your hormones, I don't know.
Not looking forward to my xmas do as much now I can't drink...but at least I won't have the hangover! I was gonna go out in fancy dress on mad Friday too but now I dont fancy being sober and getting pushed round by a loads of drunk people!


----------



## keepthefaithx

My friend is 4cm dilated. shes going to hospital at 4 today.

im soooooo happy for her, but i feel sad for me, and whats happening w me.

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh SUCKS ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

I'm sorry Lisa :( hugssssss


interesting. I also had a D&C and got my period 33 days later.

ps. i have a headache.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa baby :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Be strong hunni, we're all here for ya!

lauren sorry to hear! Headaches suck :(

Emma how you feeling today girl? Cramps better? Did u call ur Dr just to ask?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am very happy for you tho you know..

i just feel like someone knocked the wind out of me.

like hopeless and shitty and UGH.


----------



## babydust818

I don't know if I'm being selfish or what but the more BFP's i see, the more depressed i get. I feel like I'm going to be the last person on earth to get my baby. I had my MC 4 months ago and it seems like the longest 4 months of my life.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I don't know if I'm being selfish or what but the more BFP's i see, the more depressed i get. I feel like I'm going to be the last person on earth to get my baby. I had my MC 4 months ago and it seems like the longest 4 months of my life.

It's funny tho cuz i remember when i even first started trying last january and the months after that i kept feelin that's it i'm going to discover i'm infertile and etc etc. Then got preg on lucky month 6. I'm puttin it in my head that it's gonna be the same thing this time around too and have a lucky number 6 since my body is finaly bouncin back.

Yes u feel hopeless and seeing other bfp's reminds u of ur situation but u have to be positive. Sometimes playing the waiting game and smiling threw it is the only thing that helps u in the end u know?


----------



## NewbieLisette

That's all we can do....no choise expect to be mad and hurt ourselves more! We'll look back and say what the hell did we do with the last 6-12months...be sad? Uggggggg

Totally easier said than done...I'm the first to admit I'm a moody B some days! LOL

Lisa hunni its normal to feel this way....ur very close to the situation and its incredibly brave of you to not hide under your covers today! Much love :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'll give you my mom's old wives tale advise...hold lil babies and smell them lots...they give off good stuff for your hormones to kick in and get KU! xoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

I seriously want to go home and crawl into bed. Work sucks! And to top it off my soup spilled all over the microwave at luch so I am starving!


----------



## keepthefaithx

ughhh stacie that sucks!!

no1 shared with you? :(

i would have...lol 
xo


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> ughhh stacie that sucks!!
> 
> no1 shared with you? :(
> 
> i would have...lol
> xo

Oh, yes my pregnant friend offered to share... but seriously I can't eat her lunch! What kind of a person would I be then? LOL

Well I have a car, I could have went out and picked something up, but I decided to wait. I had a can of pineapple and a couple pieces of candy for lunch instead. DH took the day off of work, I am hoping he has dinner ready when I get home!


----------



## babydust818

I'm feelin purty good right now. Been sippin on somethin ;) tehehe


----------



## keepthefaithx

ooo rach what u sipping on ..im having a glass of pino w my chicken ceasar salad and im chilln...lol


----------



## babydust818

Lol been drinking vodka, jager and redbull and southern comfort. Pretty wasted actually.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Lol been drinking vodka, jager and redbull and southern comfort. Pretty wasted actually.

Holy cow! How can you still type? LOL j/k

All day I have been feel sad and extremely hormonal and I couldn't explain it, then I realized it is probably from the soy! Hopefully I feel better by the end of the week!


----------



## keepthefaithx

wow rach lol

stacie. i know what u mean. i am sad alot :( the holidays i think making it worse....

what cycle day you on..your doing soy again this cycle right?

i think i maybe starting progesterone with you after my dec period if i can start ttcing again..i HOPE OMG!!!!!!!!

xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think my friends guna have the baby 2nite. tmaro is going to be so many feelings for me when i see her omg..

i got her a pink frame with Samantha Marie Dec 2011 baby girl written all over it like a cute design and i got her a white hat w pink lettering w her name, and i got her 2 onesies and my first christmas socks.

guys just please tell me im strong and i can handle it and my time will come and be happy for my freind and dont cry and AHHHHHHHH HELP ME LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> i think my friends guna have the baby 2nite. tmaro is going to be so many feelings for me when i see her omg..
> 
> i got her a pink frame with Samantha Marie Dec 2011 baby girl written all over it like a cute design and i got her a white hat w pink lettering w her name, and i got her 2 onesies and my first christmas socks.
> 
> guys just please tell me im strong and i can handle it and my time will come and be happy for my freind and dont cry and AHHHHHHHH HELP ME LOL

You can do it! 

Oh and I am on CD5 and yup giving soy another go. We'll see...


----------



## keepthefaithx

like i prob will cry..what can i do...


----------



## MrsMoo72

You can totally do it Lisa, look at everything you've been through so far and you're still here. You are one strong lady! Does your friend know your situation? Its ok to cry, and your friend will prob just think you are so happy for her! Good luck xxx


----------



## lauren10

Lisa, if you want to cry, you go right ahead!!! Even though you're very strong, you don't have to be strong ALL the time. 

This doctor is going to totally help you and you'll get pregnant soon...everything is looking up!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, you will be amazed at how much strength you will have. I tend not to cry until I am home in these situations, usually I can muster through at the time though.


----------



## keepthefaithx

she was born 12/13 @ 12:02 am.

6lbs 7oz

21 inches long

she had to get an emg c section bc the baby was laying on her cord.

im seeing her tonite, ahhhh, i keep telling myself it will be me one day be happy for your friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I feel i have to be strong all the time...its so hard....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls!

Lisa honey it WILL be your turn soon! doesn't make it any less hard today...emotional for sure! It's ok to be sad and cry when you see her....its a beautiful thing and your heart hurts for your losses....I'm sure your friend will understand and be there for you too! Lots of strength your way sweetie, you CAN do this :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

How's everyone else feeling today?

I've still got a sore throat but another temp spike today so trying to stay positive even though I don't feel this is the cycle for us....never know right! 

Also I wanted to ask you guys...do you think I should cancel my dentist appointment tomorrow just incase I am PG....it's for a cavity but its not hurting or anything so it can wait....thoughts ladies?


----------



## Twinkie210

Tough one Lisette... I just went to the dentist during my 2WW, but it was only for a checkup. Maybe call your Dr and ask? or if you feel comfortable enough talking to the receptionist at your dentist office? You don't want any unecessary work done if you are pregnant and if it can wait until you find out for sure, but then if you are you don't want to put if off and possibly need additional work later...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lisette im guna try my hardest!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Leese i hate that ur in this situation. You are strong and before u know it you'll be getting ur bfp in no time! Giving u tons of hugs right now. But i think once u see the baby your joy for her will outweight ur sadness. Babies have that affect on us u know?

How is everybody today? I've got another blood test at 11 beurkkkk not looking forward to that ickyness. It's pouring down rain here to top it off...yay...driving in rain and getting wet walking to mah car..funnn times!

It's quiet at work today. Kinda wish it wasnt since u know..tuesday is a yucky day and the busier u r the faster it goes by.

Lisette honestly i wouldnt cancel ur appointment. I would share my concernes with ur dentist but girl u cant sorround ur day to day things cuz of a possibility u know? I am very doubtfull at this stage it would harm anything..but it's ur call hunny. U have to do what u feel comfortable with!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Thanks lisette im guna try my hardest!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::xmas7::xmas7::xmas7:


----------



## jkb11

MORNING GIRLS! KTF -:hugs:HOW ARE YOU SWEETIE:hugs: I KNOW ITS HARD SEEING BABIES RIGHT NOW.... YOU ARE STRONG AND WILL BE THERE SOON TOO BUT FOR NOW KNOW THAT WE ARE HERE FOR YOU IF YOU NEED TO VENT:kiss:

LISETTE- YAY! I AM GETTING EXCITED AND HOPEFUL FOR YOUR BFP! FX'D FOR YOU:kiss: I THINK I AM GOING TO GET MY POSITIVE OPK TODAY.

HOWS EVERYBODY? MISSED YALL YESTERDAY! INTERVIEWS WENT WELL THEY SAID THEY WILL FINISH INTERVIEWING FOR THE POSITION BY THE END OF THIS WEEK AND I SHOULD HEAR BACK BY MONDAY! BUT YALL I RELIZED ON THE DRIVE THERE THAT IF I WERE TO GET PREGNANT AND CHANGE JOBS THEN I WILL ONLY HAVE 6 WEEKS OFF COMPARED TO IF I STAY IN MY CURRENT POSITION I WILL HAVE 12 WEEKS OFF... WITH MY DS WE WERE BROKE SO I WENT BACK TO WORK EARLY AFTER 5 WEEKS SO I FEEL LIKE I MISSED SO MU BONDING WITH HIM.UGH... SO TORN.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyy

yea it is hard...

how are you doing?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girls...I think I'm gonna cancel anyways cuz I just feel sickkky & blahhhh!

JKB keeping everything crossed for the jobs sweetie and the positive OPK today! Time to get down sweetie :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think i missed something, whats wrong lisette :(


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls

No hangover for me this morning. I NEVER get hangovers. I have maybe 5 times in my life. Lucky me. Had some pretty nice BD last night though! Woot woot.

Lisa i know its hard as f to stay strong but it's going to turn you into a really good mother. All the strength you've been gaining is going to make you someone that your child will look up to! You'll get your baby. You're getting close to be able to ttc again!!

Jkb gahhh that's a tough one. That's another part of the decision making i guess. Think of how you'd feel if you didn't move and then when ya did. Does one out weigh the other? If so I'd pick that one.

Lisette I'd prob skip out on the dentist visit since a cavity isn't life threatening. I'd explain to them why so they don't act like assholes for canceling last minute


----------



## Twinkie210

Tonight I'm going to a Candle Light Memorial Service sponsered by my support group for babies lost to pregnancy infant loss. I am weirdly excited. I feel like I actually get to have a holiday celebration that includes my baby! I wish the day would go faster! I actually made a cake for it with all of the names of the babies on it... not my best work (cake making is a hobby of mine) but it turned out nice.


----------



## babydust818

Wow stacie that's really nice! You did a lot better job than i ever could. They will love it! :)

I just had some chinese food and my fortune says "chances of glamour and excitement are coming to you". Hmmm!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks rach i appreciate it :)

OMG stacie thats SOOOOOOOOOOOO awsome!! its so nice you did a great job!!!!

xoxoxox


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mmmm I could eat that whole cake right now! You did a great job hun!


----------



## keepthefaithx

How you feelin emma?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm...not sure! Think I had a tiny bit of brown spotti.g earlier but it was a tiny amount and I wouldnt have noticed it if I hadn't been looking for it! No pain/backache/cramps or anything and still feel rough & sickly so hoping its just 'normal' stuff!! Im just panicking over every symptom/lack of!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Whens ur next exam scheduled?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haven't got one booked, mw doesn't see till 8weeks which is after xmas :-(
Im going to the walk in centre 2moro about something else so might mention it then.


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea you should...definately just see what they say!


----------



## babydust818

People make me fucking sick. Read a story about a guy tying a dog to the back of his truck and dragging it. I wish i could kill this mother fucker. I'm not gonna be able to eat for days.


----------



## lauren10

Rach!! remember I said I can't handle animal cruelty stories!!! I only hope people like that get payback some day. A horrible torturous death by wolves or killer bees or something. I really can't handle it. 

Stacie the cake is beautiful!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thats redick.

how do you do that omg sick fukkkk!!!

work is DRAGGING today omg i cant take it. lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren i cant believe your almost 10 weeks..wtf that FLEW LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

I just noticed that too Lisa! Bet it hasn't flown for you Lauren?! I wish i could just hibernate for the next 35 weeks!

Rach that is horrendous, i can't believe people can be so sick...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! 

Sorry work is kicking my butt today and making me miss my girls! 

Lisa I'm just dragging too! Sneezing..throat hurting...you know that time of year up on the cold ass east coast!!!!! You holding up ok love?

Stacie your cake is absolutely gorgeous! What a wonderful idea! Must be amazing to have other women in real life to support eachother!

Lauren :wave: miss u girl!

Emma I agree hunni, I would push for earlier if possible! Glad the crams have eased up!

Rachel sweety, glad no hangover girl! Nice :)


----------



## jkb11

stacie- your cake is awesome! nice job!

thanks lisette & dust- we are trying hard! getting ready to go take my opk i am thinking it will be positive. BD the last two night and will again up until wed. night atleast. i have a gut feeling this is my month. maybe just wishful thinking. if i get the job that will be a nice way to start! not! oh well i dont care anymore. i waited 6 months after starting my last job and i regret it!


----------



## jkb11

lisette - when are you testing????


----------



## jkb11

POSITIVE OPK:happydance: CD16 YAY! HOPE MY CYCLES STAY REGULAR FROM NOW ON..... BUT ABSENT FOR 9 MONTHS WOULD BE AMAZING IF IT WERE FOR THE RIGHT REASON!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY Positive OPK Jkb!!!!! I totally agree, best way to start a new job sweetie 
:winkwink:

I'm happy my cycle and LP seem to be getting better too so if AF stays away till the weekend I'll probably test Sunday morning! FX crossed!


----------



## jkb11

got everything crossed for you!!!!!!
Hope we get what we really want for christmas!


newbielisette said:


> yay positive opk jkb!!!!! I totally agree, best way to start a new job sweetie
> :winkwink:
> 
> I'm happy my cycle and lp seem to be getting better too so if af stays away till the weekend i'll probably test sunday morning! Fx crossed!


----------



## Twinkie210

Work just got worse for me! An audit that I thought would get pushed back until after the holidays just kicked off today... :( So I am going to be super busy.

Thanks for all the nice comments on my cake! It is nice to have RL friends who understand what I am going through. I just wish my printing was better, I am kind of crafty, but definately not artistic!

jkb- yeah for + OPK! I hope you are right about this being your month!

Lisette- testing is soooo close! I'll keep everything crossed for you!

Lisa- did you go visit your friends baby? Be strong!

Rach- That is horrible what that guy did! I don't know how anyone can be mean to animals like that!

Well, I am getting ready for the memorial service. I will catch up with you lovely girlies later!


----------



## lauren10

I know huh? It did kind of fly by for me too. I'll feel lots better after my high risk scan dec 30th though!

Lisette I hope you feel better! maybe you should take the day off tomorrow :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey my loves

i just got back..

the baby was beautiful and i was GREAT in the room, it sucked bc bout 5 women my age were either pregnant or have little babies and they were all talking about playdates and i was like in my head breathe breathe etc.

but i gave my friend the presents she LOVED them i really am sooo happy for her.

as soon as i walked out i started BAWLINGGG

i went to 711 and got a skinny vanilla cigar LOL and a diet coke and i was trying to calm myself down the whole way home.

leo called and i was hysterical with him.i know he feel so bad, and i feel bad crying to him alot but ya know..it is what it is.

its hard, as all of you know..its not something you just get over..

my mom pissed me off today and that upset me on top of seeing her.

but honestly i know ill be okay, strong is my middle name huh? lol or at least it HAS to be....

results monday ahhhhhhh


lisette i hope you feel better hunni, i thought i was getting something the other day i was sneezing like crazy and work at my throat tickled but it went away ...maybe allergies.

yess JKB..and im so sorry whats ur real name again so i can call you that instead lol

BD BD BD!!!!!!

i am off thursday thank god. but i gotta take dh for an endoscopy but anywhere but at my job is wonderful.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww Lisa baby I'm super dubber proud of u love! U are seriously a tuff cookie & a wonderful friend! Its ok that u bawled afterwards to H, u needed to let it out its ok! Sending u tons of virtual hugs tonight xoxoxoxo So H appt on Thursday & then boom weekend & its Monday results! YAY back on ttc really soon sweetie!

Stacie - Audit?!? Like my worst word ever! What industry are u in again remind me? Hope u had a lovely night!

Lauren love the way ur head works! If I'm still sore throat & stuffy tmmr morning I think I will email in..."got a small fever sorry"...girl 2 steps from me desk is my friend & like 2weeks from her due date so can't make her sick!

Thanks u girls for the get better vibes! Really hate feeling soo run down & blah :( on the bright side I have no extra energy to obsess over the 2ww & symptom spotting! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope your better fast lisette xoxoxoxxxooxo

im giving u virtual antibiotics...lolol

xoxoxo goodnite all talk to ya tmaro!


----------



## jkb11

MY NAME IS KIMBERLY BUT HONESTLY JKB IS FINE B/C I AM SOOOO SORRY BUT I AM HORRIBLE WITH NAMES AND MOST THE TIME WHEN I AM ON HERE IT IS BRIEF AND I AM BACK AND FORTH SO NO TIME TO LOOK NAMES UP. I LUV ALL YOU LADIES THOUGH! BUT THAT IS WHY MOST THE TIME I REFER TO EVERYONE BY THERE USER NAMES.....:kiss: SO PROUD OF YOU FOR DOING SO GREAT WHILE VISITING THE BABY. I AM SURE YOUR HUBBY UNDERSTANDS, BUT IF HE IS ANYTHING LIKE MINE THEN HE DOESN'T REALLY KNOW THE RIGHT THING TO SAY....

WHERE IS OUR LEADER???? JESSY.....JESSY.....:haha:

WELL ITS TIME FOR MY BOW CHICA WOW WOW!!! ( WHERE HAS OUR CATCH PHRASE GONE?)

Lisette honey hope your feeling better! :flow::flow::flow:I am still soooo excited about you testing! its like it cuts my tww in half!!! 




keepthefaithx said:


> hey my loves
> 
> i just got back..
> 
> the baby was beautiful and i was GREAT in the room, it sucked bc bout 5 women my age were either pregnant or have little babies and they were all talking about playdates and i was like in my head breathe breathe etc.
> 
> but i gave my friend the presents she LOVED them i really am sooo happy for her.
> 
> as soon as i walked out i started BAWLINGGG
> 
> i went to 711 and got a skinny vanilla cigar LOL and a diet coke and i was trying to calm myself down the whole way home.
> 
> leo called and i was hysterical with him.i know he feel so bad, and i feel bad crying to him alot but ya know..it is what it is.
> 
> its hard, as all of you know..its not something you just get over..
> 
> my mom pissed me off today and that upset me on top of seeing her.
> 
> but honestly i know ill be okay, strong is my middle name huh? lol or at least it HAS to be....
> 
> results monday ahhhhhhh
> 
> 
> lisette i hope you feel better hunni, i thought i was getting something the other day i was sneezing like crazy and work at my throat tickled but it went away ...maybe allergies.
> 
> yess JKB..and im so sorry whats ur real name again so i can call you that instead lol
> 
> BD BD BD!!!!!!
> 
> i am off thursday thank god. but i gotta take dh for an endoscopy but anywhere but at my job is wonderful.


----------



## babydust818

I did the bow chicka wow wow too tonight. That imagine just got ruined from OH just farting. Ugh men are so fucking nasty. I hate getting dutch ovens. Anyways. Hard to believe i am CD9 tmrw. If this were the 2WW it would go by 5x's slower. Like i said, my mind is cleared from the whole ttc hardcore. I'm doing everything i normally do, I'm just not putting all that unnecessary stress on top of it. No symptom spotting for me anymore. I'm praying jessy, stacie, lisa and i get our 2012 babies!! I don't have jkb or lisette in there because you ladies aren't out yet for 2011!! :) God i am dying for warm ooey gooey chocolate chip cookies with a huge glass of milk! I think i may go see the movie NYE tmrw. Looks so good!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Morning girls, ive had a bit more brown discharge this morn :-( Mentioned it to Dr at walk in centre and she rung epau bt had to leave a message coz they were closed so im waiting for them to get back to me with a scan date. She said they wouldn't be able to scan me till 7 weeks but I told her id had one earlier than that with ds. She said to just take it really easy, no lifting etc (bit hard with a 2yo but ill try!) I still feel pg which I didnt last time and still got symptoms so I really dont know how to feela bout this...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Dr just rung & said epau said if im still having probs in a week to do a hpt and if its positive they will scan me...
I really dont know what to do with myself, this is so hard


----------



## lauren10

OH Emma! how can they make you wait like that!! I guess a scan before 7 weeks wouldn't be very conclusive? I forget when they can get a heart beat on u/s? I'm SURE everything is fine, and the fact that it's brown is a good thing...whatever bleeding happened has passed, and is just making its way out. Didn't you say you had a subchorionic hemorrhage before? That's all it is. hang in there sweety!!! I know how frustrating this must be.

Happy hump day to all. Jessy, where the heck have you been?!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- I put together cost proposals for government contracts... so audit is a very scary word for me!!!! LOL, not really, but it does make my life hell for a while.

Rach- I agree, men a gross! But they play a crucial part in us getting our BFPs, so we will have to deal! LOL

Emma- Keep thinking positive thoughts! I can't believe they won't due any blood tests! It would be reassuring if you could see that your HCG levels are rising and your progesterone is high. Maybe that is the difference between public and private insurance. I pay out the rear for insurance coverage, but Dr.s are more than willing to do tests! I think it is usually around 6 weeks that they can see a fetal pole and possibly a heartbeat, but they probably want to wait until 7 incase the dates are off. We'll keep thinking positive thoughts for you!

Kim- Bow Chicka Wow Wow... LOL I hope you catch that egg.

Lisa- I knew you were strong, and I am glad you were able to see your friends baby. It is hard for us and probably always will be, but we will get our babies!

Well the candlelight service was beautiful! And I got a candle holder personalized with my baby's name and date on it. Tonight is my last night of soy for the month and I think AF is finally leaving! So I will be joining all the BD craziness soon!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks girls, its not a huge amount, just there when I wipe and there's been nothing the last couple of times. Im still crapping myself tho! Guess I just have to wait and see what happens. Dh says he still feels good about this one but I honestly dont know what to think - im an emotional wreck!!!!

Hope you guys are all good today anyway xx


----------



## lauren10

oh Stacie, I could go on and on and on and on about universal healthcare vs. private. I've had both and man what a difference!!!! and just the whole general attitude that you're lucky to even get healthcare, so you shouldn't complain about it. honestly I'd rather pay for it. AND actually, I do...because just Medicare doesn't cover everything...so most people here need supplemental insurance anyway for things like prescriptions!! I find the Canadians I know are happy with how things work because they haven't seen anything different, but it is different!! and there's this idea that some Canadians have that there are people sick and dying all over the streets in the US because they can't get healthcare...and that's so not the case. I could write a book about all my opinions on it!
Not talking about my Canadian girls on here...but my husbands family, and neighbors and friends we talk to. New Brunswick is particularly bad I hear though. 

anyway!!! 

That candlelight service sounds so wonderful. I still would like to do something for my angel baby...not sure what though. I thought maybe a little tattoo of handprints. My husband said ok...but not on your lower back please (where I have another one)!!!?? it took me a minute to figure out why he asked that! lol 

I CAN'T WAIT to hear everyone's testing and results news!!!!!!! Who is next?!!! it's exciting.


----------



## confusedprego

MrsMoo72 said:


> Thanks girls, its not a huge amount, just there when I wipe and there's been nothing the last couple of times. Im still crapping myself tho! Guess I just have to wait and see what happens. Dh says he still feels good about this one but I honestly dont know what to think - im an emotional wreck!!!!
> 
> Hope you guys are all good today anyway xx

Emma - Spotting early in pregnancy is pretty common - your little one is just snuggling in deep!! Keep thinking happy thoughts, everything will be ok! Keep us updated :)


----------



## lauren10

Emma I know it's so worrying...but practice the law of attraction...if you BELIEVE and tell yourself everything is fine...then everything will be fine! Your baby is perfectly healthy and growing, and you can't wait to meet him/her in 8 months!! Tell yourself that 20 times today please :) 

Have you guys ever read or seen the video for The Secret? It's pretty inspiring! You can watch it online for like $5...I think it's definitely worth it, especially for gals like us going through this right now.

thesecret.tv/


----------



## jkb11

:hugs::hugs::hugs:EMMA- Remember if you have had se in the last couple of weeks that could cause some spotting b/c of the increased blood flow going to your uterus now. we are here for you girl!


----------



## themarshas

It amazes me how different the health care systems are between Canada, the US and the UK! I'd love free insurance but I also love that I can get seen whenever. I say the word and I get a scan... it's hard not to ask for them all the time! I'll have scan at all my appointments (whether I meet with my Midwife or Dr.). That's partly because I choose an Ob/Gyn that works inside the hospital but partly because they are getting paid over $800 for each scan through my insurance. They don't care and I don't care as I've hit my deductable so I can now get whatever I want. Health Care costs are ridiculously expensive but then I look at my hospital bills from my m/c and I thank god we have it (about $3000 was spent on blood work and scans alone and I paid about $100 of it). Plus my DH's company pays for all but 5% of our coverage which is incredible!


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> It amazes me how different the health care systems are between Canada, the US and the UK! I'd love free insurance but I also love that I can get seen whenever. I say the word and I get a scan... it's hard not to ask for them all the time! I'll have scan at all my appointments (whether I meet with my Midwife or Dr.). That's partly because I choose an Ob/Gyn that works inside the hospital but partly because they are getting paid over $800 for each scan through my insurance. They don't care and I don't care as I've hit my deductable so I can now get whatever I want. Health Care costs are ridiculously expensive but then I look at my hospital bills from my m/c and I thank god we have it (about $3000 was spent on blood work and scans alone and I paid about $100 of it). Plus my DH's company pays for all but 5% of our coverage which is incredible!

Wow that is some good insurance! I think my MC ended up costing me about $200 in total (That included 2 Dr. visits, and early U/S, 4 blood tests, D&C, and pathology). But I look at what they billed my insurance and I am amazed! We only pay about $200 a month for our insurance (to cover a family), and my company pays the rest, and I think it is fairly reasonable.


----------



## themarshas

Yea we're very lucky! We were insured through my DHs old company and paid about $200 a month for it plus we had a $4500 a year deductible. So it was pretty much worthless. Now, we pay around $50 a month and have a max out of pocket of $2000 a year and only a $700 deductible. He was offered another (slightly better) job but we decided that he can't switch until after the baby comes because it just wouldn't make financial sense to be without insurance (esp great insurance!) while he switched (wouldn't be eligible for any insurance for 6 months).


----------



## jessy1101

Hey girlies!! Hope eveybody is humpalicious today LOL.

OMG i cant believe how much i have been missing in action this week! Work is crazy and xmas shopping is even crazier! I'm scared to get mauled by psycho holiday shoppers jesus....

Emma i honestly would take a deep breath and remember that everything will be fine. Making urself stressed out and worried wont change anything except make u panic even more u know? It's not good for ur body sweety. Brown blood is very good btw so it's just old stuff that ur beany left behind when he/she snuggled deeper in ur uterus. Big huge hugs from meeeee.

Leese i'm very very proud of you. You faced this thing head on and came out a winner and on top. I promiss that someday soon you'll be the one in the hospital bed holding a gorgeous little baby. Till then dont stress dont worry and just try to enjoy all the little things each day bring you. Dont feel bad for cryin to Leo he's there to be ur emotional support and help u threw this.

Sup with you guys today? Any juicy news or gossip to share?? I keep watching the trailer for The Vow and it just makes me tear up soooo bad lololol. I wonder if my husband would go threw all that trouble for me if that ever happend? I'll have to kick his ass if he doesnt.....

Health care wise i swear it is the absolute best here. Everything is covered. As for getting appoitements and seeing ur doctors and etc i think it depends on the doctor u have. Mine has given me the go ahead for whenever i want to get checked out and scanned. It just variates i spose...some doctors wont even see u till ur freakin 12 weeks i mean WTF????


----------



## jessy1101

Jbk name wise i'm hoping u remember mine LOLOLOLOL...if not...i'D be kinda worried there puddin :)

Lauren how can u already be at freakin 10 weeks???????? How is that even possible??? Time goes that freakin fast!??!$??

I'm hoping to jump back on my fav bowchica wow wow train as of tonight hiiiihiii. I've had the last lil bit of yucky spotting these past 2 days and it's like ahhhh...i want him to get up all in me but not up in all that LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Hey girlies!! Hope eveybody is humpalicious today LOL.
> 
> OMG i cant believe how much i have been missing in action this week! Work is crazy and xmas shopping is even crazier! I'm scared to get mauled by psycho holiday shoppers jesus....
> 
> Emma i honestly would take a deep breath and remember that everything will be fine. Making urself stressed out and worried wont change anything except make u panic even more u know? It's not good for ur body sweety. Brown blood is very good btw so it's just old stuff that ur beany left behind when he/she snuggled deeper in ur uterus. Big huge hugs from meeeee.
> 
> Leese i'm very very proud of you. You faced this thing head on and came out a winner and on top. I promiss that someday soon you'll be the one in the hospital bed holding a gorgeous little baby. Till then dont stress dont worry and just try to enjoy all the little things each day bring you. Dont feel bad for cryin to Leo he's there to be ur emotional support and help u threw this.
> 
> Sup with you guys today? Any juicy news or gossip to share?? I keep watching the trailer for The Vow and it just makes me tear up soooo bad lololol. I wonder if my husband would go threw all that trouble for me if that ever happend? I'll have to kick his ass if he doesnt.....
> 
> Health care wise i swear it is the absolute best here. Everything is covered. As for getting appoitements and seeing ur doctors and etc i think it depends on the doctor u have. Mine has given me the go ahead for whenever i want to get checked out and scanned. It just variates i spose...some doctors wont even see u till ur freakin 12 weeks i mean WTF????

Glad you are back Jessy!

My Dr. doesn't normally see patients until 10/12 weeks, so you can hear the heartbeat on a doppler at the first appointment, but it seems that after an early MC he will see patients sooner... 

No good gossip I am afraid. But it is our department Christmas Luncheon, sooo lots of goodies today! The girl that sits behind me made beer cheese dip and it is awesome! I don't even like beer, but something about beer and chees together... Mmmmm


----------



## jessy1101

Oooooo Stace that's a wacky combination!! Beer cheese huh...i never would of thought to put them together!!

What's ur office luncheon like? Do u guys do a potluck or order out or ..?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Oooooo Stace that's a wacky combination!! Beer cheese huh...i never would of thought to put them together!!
> 
> What's ur office luncheon like? Do u guys do a potluck or order out or ..?

It's a potluck. Usually I make something homemade, but I was busy last night so I bought mine. I had to bring a pie...
Our managers chip in and buy a meat tray and everyone else brings sides and dips and desserts. It is pretty much a pigout fest!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love pig out fests....lol

food is love..Hhahahah


----------



## keepthefaithx

o wow im a chat happy bnb member now...LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> o wow im a chat happy bnb member now...LOL

Being chat happy totaly rocks duhhh :happydance::happydance:


----------



## themarshas

Last year we had a catered lunch and then had texas holdem tournament (I'd never played but came in 3 and won $200 bucks). This year we're having a breakfast on Friday morning and we get a half day next Friday.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Last year we had a catered lunch and then had texas holdem tournament (I'd never played but came in 3 and won $200 bucks). This year we're having a breakfast on Friday morning and we get a half day next Friday.

We've got our big staff lunch party next thursday cuz friday we all finish at noon. Same thing for friday the 30th too!


----------



## babydust818

Today I'm CD9. My cbfm asked for a stick and i got a high. Last month i didn't get my first high until CD11? Confused. Oh well its not me doing the guessing, thannk God. 

Lauren, i'll be testing 5th of January. Damn that sounds so far away. Hopefully 2012 will have baby dust written all over it!!! :) :) 

Emma, i know it's hard enough not to think about everything but its worse when your horomones are ragging! Try and stay calm for the bean. You don't wanna put too much stress on it. You won't know anything for about a week so try and relax sweety. Tell your mind to STFU and tell it the baby is fine!!! Because IT IS! :) 

Stacie, awhh you got a candle?! That's so awesome. I imagine it makes you feel really good knowing you're celebrating your baby. Your baby is looking down smiling!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Today I'm CD9. My cbfm asked for a stick and i got a high. Last month i didn't get my first high until CD11? Confused. Oh well its not me doing the guessing, thannk God.
> 
> Lauren, i'll be testing 5th of January. Damn that sounds so far away. Hopefully 2012 will have baby dust written all over it!!! :) :)
> 
> Emma, i know it's hard enough not to think about everything but its worse when your horomones are ragging! Try and stay calm for the bean. You don't wanna put too much stress on it. You won't know anything for about a week so try and relax sweety. Tell your mind to STFU and tell it the baby is fine!!! Because IT IS! :)
> 
> Stacie, awhh you got a candle?! That's so awesome. I imagine it makes you feel really good knowing you're celebrating your baby. Your baby is looking down smiling!

Wow at CD9!! Sooo ur Oing somewhat nowish then right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have my christmas party friday and my husbands sunday

i still didnt do a big chunk of christmas shopping UGHHHH guna try n knock it out saturday!

busy weekennndddddd

im ready for 2012 new year new start!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies :wave:

Forgive me I can't remember a dam thing I've read...been trying to cacth up all morning! It's super yucky busy here at my office and my head feels like its underwater :(

Hope you guys are all doing ok! 

Lots of love to my PUPO girlies - xoxooxxoxo


----------



## babydust818

Oh and Lauren i have the book The Secret. Its very uplifting!


----------



## keepthefaithx

we need a topic of the day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> we need a topic of the day!!!!!!!!!!!

Easy peasy what's the what on bondage gear?? Tried it? Liked it? Interested but too chicken?

I think nipple clamps are included under bondage right? I've never tried that...i'm not sure i could...i mean could it snap the tip of ur titty off or something??? Makes me shudder...jesus...


----------



## keepthefaithx

ive used "toys" lol

nothing crazy though.. LOL

but did you ever do ice cream sunday on each others "areas" lol

i dont suggest it, very messy...LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> ive used "toys" lol
> 
> nothing crazy though.. LOL
> 
> but did you ever do ice cream sunday on each others "areas" lol
> 
> i dont suggest it, very messy...LOL

.....

Put ice cream directly on my cooch????????? WTF Leese??????


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah..i tried that lol DONT LAUGH LOL

i was like 18..LOL

and chocolate syrup whip cream. we got so grossed out..such a mess sticky nasty UGHH...LOL

i had a frozen cooch.. lolol


----------



## babydust818

Here's a topic - have you ever did anything with a girl? LOL


----------



## babydust818

Omfg my OH is nasty. I pretended i was feeding a cracker to his buttcrack and he farted right on it.


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> Omfg my OH is nasty. I pretended i was feeding a cracker to his buttcrack and he farted right on it.

hahaha WHAT?!!! omg


----------



## babydust818

Yeah he i nasty. I put the cracker by his butt and he farted. I gave it to my dog. I wasn't risking pink eye.


----------



## keepthefaithx

dust im realy confused..lol

you put a cracker by his butt for "sexual" reasons..LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

i wasnt aware farts cause pink eye LMAO


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Omfg my OH is nasty. I pretended i was feeding a cracker to his buttcrack and he farted right on it.

Holy...sweet...crap...

Dude there are no words for that LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i wasnt aware farts cause pink eye LMAO

It totaly does!! Havent u everr seen the movie Knocked Up??


----------



## jessy1101

For the pregnant ladies plz pay close attention to the do's and dont's of pregnancy..


----------



## keepthefaithx

I saw it, i guess i forgot that part lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jess thats great...lol


----------



## lauren10

I love those pics! 

Farting bare-assed on a pillow gives you pink eye. lol


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I love those pics!
> 
> Farting bare-assed on a pillow gives you pink eye. lol

Yup! You learn something new every day!


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG... it is so hard not to LOL here at work reading your posts! Never tried anything even remotely related to bondage... but I don't think I would really like it.

I never did anything with a girl either, I was always too shy when I was in high school/college...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OMG... it is so hard not to LOL here at work reading your posts! Never tried anything even remotely related to bondage... but I don't think I would really like it.
> 
> I never did anything with a girl either, I was always too shy when I was in high school/college...

Ahhh but u have gotten ur DH to fart on a cracker??? Hmmm....


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OMG... it is so hard not to LOL here at work reading your posts! Never tried anything even remotely related to bondage... but I don't think I would really like it.
> 
> I never did anything with a girl either, I was always too shy when I was in high school/college...
> 
> Ahhh but u have gotten ur DH to fart on a cracker??? Hmmm....Click to expand...

Nope I can honestly say I have never done that... LOL


----------



## jessy1101

I've never done anything with another girl. I dunno if i could either...for sure not as long as im married and in a serious relationship. 

I know some couples to spice things up they do threesomes and stuff but watching my DH kiss or touch another girl??? It's already giving me the pissy feelin just thinking about it. I'm very possessive in that since. What's mine is mine back off biatch.

Naturaly he's always like whaaa i would just like to sit there and watch u guys together..and maybe film it LOL. I'm like nopeee aint gonna happen sweetheart.


----------



## lauren10

I made out with a few of my friends just for show...it was pretty funny actually and not sexual if that makes any sense! I could NEVER be in a 3some with my DH...I know people who have, and it just doesn't work out in the end when there are actual relationships involved. I have way too many jealousy issues for that!

Never got a cracker near DH's bum...he won't let me anywhere near there anyway. And he's never farted in front of me either!!! I wonder how much longer he can keep that up?! And, I love to just leave the door open when I pee, and that drives him nuts, he doesn't want to see anything like that...what a prude!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I made out with a few of my friends just for show...it was pretty funny actually and not sexual if that makes any sense! I could NEVER be in a 3some with my DH...I know people who have, and it just doesn't work out in the end when there are actual relationships involved. I have way too many jealousy issues for that!
> 
> Never got a cracker near DH's bum...he won't let me anywhere near there anyway. And he's never farted in front of me either!!! I wonder how much longer he can keep that up?! And, I love to just leave the door open when I pee, and that drives him nuts, he doesn't want to see anything like that...what a prude!

Wow DH is exxtremely not shy...he'll actualy call me when he's taking a crap..i'm like dude..just..nooo..


----------



## keepthefaithx

my dh is sooo opposite of shy too!


----------



## themarshas

hahaha all you're post today are very entertaining! As for bondage- meh, not really something I'm into. However, I do love watching a porno (and ridiculing it) with my DH to get in the mood. I've totally made out with 2 of my college roomies... on a few occasions freshman year of college... drunk+amusing the guys+kissing=ridiculousness even when I think about it now. The. Worst. Kisses. Of. My. Life. BTW. I clearly remember waking up the next morning after the kissing one of them for the first time and wondering how my roomie was ever suppose to keep a guy. I'm so mean. haha. However, if my DH ever kissed anyone I'd kill him. End of Story  And I'm sooo over that phase and I'd never would have or would do anything more than making out with a girl.

My DH is not shy at all! And I don't have to worry about him pooping and telling me because he has a set schedule. I know that at 12:30 noon and 5:30-6pm he is going to poop. I've never heard of someone so regular in my entire life. As for farting, god I wish he wouldn't in front of me! However, we have a strict "when I'm in the bathroom, you're not allowed in the bathroom" rule (unless we're together in the shower) ;-)


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG! DH has a "poop" schedule too! About 5:30 in the morning and 4:30/5:00 at night. Seriously, I have never met anyone who can poop on command like that! As for farting, well he is way past his shy stage! He will always fart in front of me, between him and the dog, they can gas me out of the room. DH also hates it when I pee with the door open, but I am sorry it is a Mom thing, I have done it since DS was little and I will probably do it forever!


----------



## keepthefaithx

it takes guys mad long to poop too why?

like im in and out 2 seconds..LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

i kissed girls in highschool. not after that lolol


----------



## lauren10

I wish I could poo on a schedule.....sigh.....

my DH can just poop on demand. if he has to hold it all day, he can...then he can just decide he's going to sit down and get it out...just like that.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, I agree! Why does it take guys so long? Seriously either you have to go or you don't...


----------



## keepthefaithx

exactly...lol


----------



## jkb11

hi girls:flower: yall are so amusing! ladies on the street freaks in the bed:winkwink: lol. me only likey the boys, none of yall stand a chance with this:winkwink: J/K. LOL. Hubby likes the whole handcuff thing occasionally:blush: titi squishers would be a no go for me! I mean what if he accidently ripped the thing off! I want my nipples to stay even!!!lol. 

Well I was officially offered one of the jobs! yay. I think.... I told them I need till monday to decide. The other job is the one I really want... its in the Childrens ER which is where I worked while in nursing school and I sooo miss it! they said they would probly call me by monday soooooo i get to wait for yet another thing in life. haha we are going to be the most patient moms!!!!

Lisette- hope your feeling better! what are you doing to pass your tww time???


----------



## jkb11

oh i forget... hubby and i are both very reserved in the whole farting-pooping-peeing in front of each other and we have been married for almost 10 years! 

Jessy- you have forever affected my sex life. last night hubby wanted to have se southern style and I can not do it!!!! I start to laugh histerically if i even think about your history! so when I told him no last night that i just wanted him to get on top he says " whats the matter it seems like 2 or 3 months since you let me do that" He would ban me from this site if i explain:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> oh i forget... hubby and i are both very reserved in the whole farting-pooping-peeing in front of each other and we have been married for almost 10 years!
> 
> Jessy- you have forever affected my sex life. last night hubby wanted to have se southern style and I can not do it!!!! I start to laugh histerically if i even think about your history! so when I told him no last night that i just wanted him to get on top he says " whats the matter it seems like 2 or 3 months since you let me do that" He would ban me from this site if i explain:haha:

OMG LOOOOLLLOOOLLLL my past misdeeds has affected doggy style for u hiiiiiiiiiiiiiihhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiii ummm ya he would probably ban u if ever he got the jist of what we actualy discuss on here..


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach have u done stuff with girls lol


----------



## babydust818

Lol no i did not use the cracker for sexual intentions. I was eating them and he was naked standing up. So i put the cracker up to his butt and said i was gonna shove it up his ass if he didn't get dressed. So instantly he farted. BLEW me away! Stinky ass mother fuck!

I agree. I poop and am done in 3 mins. OH is 30. WHY!?! I hate it. Its like do you need to eat some prunes????

As far as the whole girl thing. My bff and i were curious and we did a bunch of stuff together. Sad part is we were only 15 LOL. Oh dear heavens. We used whipped cream and let me just say i hate whipped cream now. I did this before i got with OH. I could NEVER do a 3sum. It makes me mad just thinking about it. I rem one time i was drunk with oH and he showed interest in 3sum with my friend and i flipped the f out!! Hell no am i sharing my man. You can f off!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well it's stayed at little bits of brown spotting just when I wipe so we'll see what the morning brings...


----------



## jkb11

:hugs: hugs emma:hugs: keep us posted! we are all thinking of you:kiss:


----------



## babydust818

Yes emma! We are thinking of you. I'm sorry you've got to deal with the stress of the stupid spotting but everything is going to be okay dear! You aren't ccramping right?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey u guys! Just woke up (left work early)! Thanks for all the entertainment today :)

I still feel pretty iikkyy...gonna go have some soup now & check on H who is cleaning up cuz I have cleaners coming at 6;30!!! Lol (great online deal of the day - 29$ for 3hours)! Merry Christmas to me :) I hate cleaning!!!

Jkb thanks for the dust & holding ur breath with me! Glad I can help ur 2WW! Awesome news for ur jobs sweetie! Very excited for ya! I'm 8dpo today..- think! Lol- temps still up there & a few little twinges today but boobs feeling normal so I'm not getting exicted or nuttin! How u many DPO r u?

Emma hunni sending lots of positive vibes to u & the lil bean! Gonna be fine my friend! Hang in there :hugs:

How's everyone else doing tonight?


----------



## jkb11

Today is 1 dpo:happydance: I am so happy for you! sounds promising:kiss:


NewbieLisette said:


> Hey u guys! Just woke up (left work early)! Thanks for all the entertainment today :)
> 
> I still feel pretty iikkyy...gonna go have some soup now & check on H who is cleaning up cuz I have cleaners coming at 6;30!!! Lol (great online deal of the day - 29$ for 3hours)! Merry Christmas to me :) I hate cleaning!!!
> 
> Jkb thanks for the dust & holding ur breath with me! Glad I can help ur 2WW! Awesome news for ur jobs sweetie! Very excited for ya! I'm 8dpo today..- think! Lol- temps still up there & a few little twinges today but boobs feeling normal so I'm not getting exicted or nuttin! How u many DPO r u?
> 
> Emma hunni sending lots of positive vibes to u & the lil bean! Gonna be fine my friend! Hang in there :hugs:
> 
> How's everyone else doing tonight?


----------



## keepthefaithx

jkb fingers crossed for you hunni!


----------



## jkb11

:hugs:thanks! your next! almost done with your waiting:happydance:soon you will be in the tww with us


keepthefaithx said:


> jkb fingers crossed for you hunni!


----------



## Twinkie210

Woo Hoo, just took my last dose of soy! (hopefully for a long time LOL)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi girlies, discharge gone a bit stringy this morning, which is nice!!!! Rung epau and she seemed to think that because my implantation bleed was bright red, that this is just the rest of it coming away. Feel a bit better after taking to her and if anything my symptoms seem a bit stronger today. Wish I believed in god coz I would be praying right now! 
Thanks for the support girls, im so glad ive got you all xxx


----------



## lauren10

Glad you're feeling better today Emma! I'm so sure everything is perfect!!! So if the spotting all goes away then when do you have your first scan? 

So Lisette is 1/2 way through the tww, Kimberly has just started the tww, Lisa is getting results Monday...I need a chart to remember where everyone is at!! But...I'll tell you, I am excited because I feel really good about everyone getting good Christmas news! 

On a stupid note, I have a yeast infection. bleh!


----------



## MrsMoo72

:growlmad: to yeasty!!

I will ring them next week either way because even if the spotting goes away then i'd like to know bubs is still ok. I will be 6 weeks on monday so might ring then and hopefully they will fit me in before xmas. If the lady was right and it is old implantation blood then it should only last a couple of days i think?

I can't wait for you guys to get testing.....


----------



## jessy1101

Emma i'm so happy for u sweety!! I'm glad it's starting to reassure u more and more every day. U definetly dont need the stress.

Lauren OMG i had one this week! Stoopid yeast infections but the good news is it's the first period that i went threw without getting a UTI! I've been getting them every month when i have my period since i was 16. The only time i havent was when i was pregnant since duhhh no AF. My 3 uroligists tell me that it's normal and just hormones and blalbalblal...so i have a joyous time of getting pumped with antibiotics every month. Note the sarcasm.

It's thursday! I wish i could squeeze my eyes shut and open them and poooof friday morning! As if that could happen.

Plans for the last weekend before xmas????


----------



## lauren10

Ew that sucks Jessy...it's probably from all the sex your having! I'll bet. 

The 3 of us are headed to Boston on Saturday and staying until Tuesday! Driving this time. I can't wait to just get there and hang out with family and friends, I miss them :) 

Monday night my mom is watching DD and DH and I are going into the city, walk around and look at all the lights and have a nice dinner. SO excited for that.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Thursday girlies! 

Sounds lovely lauren :) I'm a little past the mid-way mark of that 2WW....staying hopeful! Thanks for the dust!

Feeling a tiny bit better today but have a yucky metalic taste in my mouth? Infection you guys think?


----------



## babydust818

Lisette for some reason i tasted that too last month. It was on/off. I thought for dang sure i was preggers! I think its because i started taking folic acid or something? Idfk. Our bodies are so stinkin weird! Can't wait for you to test!!!

Lauren i love Boston!! When OH worked at the airport we could fly anywhere for free and we were there for a day. Went and saw the red sox ballpark. Was soo neat. Wished i has more time there though. We had rode a train in from the airport.

Jessy noo i don't want it to be Friday!!! Friday is my monday. I hate UTIs. I've had them so bad before. They're the worst.

Emma seee that's great news!!!! You're gonna be fine. I know its scary but you gotta think oositive thoughts!!!! That little bean is just cooking away in there.

I got all of OH's xmas shopping done except his stocking!! :) he is gonna have a real good xmas! CD10 and got a high on the cbfm. Shouldn't be long until my peak (O).


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey all! So happy it is Thursday... I will be even happier when it is Friday! My weekend plans include finishing shopping, wrapping, baking, and make sure I get my X-mas cards out, and get my house all cleaned for the holidays! All of that will never happen!

Girlies, I think I am having anxiety attacks. They aren't so bad that I can't function, but I keep feeling so anxious and the only thing that helps is going home and climing in my bed. I don't know if it is just hormones, stress, the holidays, or what but I have never had this problem, ever! I don't know what else to do!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Prego lisette!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie hunni could just be everything this time of year...i feel that way sometimes too..just need the safety of my bed! Big virtual hugs your way love :hugs:

Rachel sounds like you're doing great sweetie! YAY for that peak soon! WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

MrsMoo72 said:


> Prego lisette!!!

Awwww Thanks Emma! Sounds nice eh :blush: Can't wait for that to be true again!!!!

How you feeling this morning? Anymore anything?


----------



## lauren10

Interesting Lisette! It could be the iron in the prenatals too. 

Stacie I had a 2 year period of pretty bad anxiety...and after having one big attack, it led me to the 2 years of _worrying_ I'd have an attack! I eventually figured out that no matter where I am or what I'm doing...i can ALWAYS excuse myself, drop everything and go home. Just knowing that I had the option of doing that helped a lot. 

Also a HUGE help was learning how to meditate (to myself with no one noticing)...so when I started feeling anxious, I would just repeat this little exercise in my head and bring the anxiety levels down. (please PM me for said exercise if you're interested!)

it's not surprising that a lot of people have anxiety...everyone is so pressured and rushed and so many things are expected of us...and we have to do all kinds of things we don't love (like work, and pay bills, etc) the stress builds up! Take some time for yourself. Sit in complete silence for 15 minutes a day and just try to clear your head. Remind yourself that you are in control and you won't let the anxiety control you. Yoga is awesome too!!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Interesting Lisette! It could be the iron in the prenatals too.
> 
> Stacie I had a 2 year period of pretty bad anxiety...and after having one big attack, it led me to the 2 years of _worrying_ I'd have an attack! I eventually figured out that no matter where I am or what I'm doing...i can ALWAYS excuse myself, drop everything and go home. Just knowing that I had the option of doing that helped a lot.
> 
> Also a HUGE help was learning how to meditate (to myself with no one noticing)...so when I started feeling anxious, I would just repeat this little exercise in my head and bring the anxiety levels down. (please PM me for said exercise if you're interested!)
> 
> it's not surprising that a lot of people have anxiety...everyone is so pressured and rushed and so many things are expected of us...and we have to do all kinds of things we don't love (like work, and pay bills, etc) the stress builds up! Take some time for yourself. Sit in complete silence for 15 minutes a day and just try to clear your head. Remind yourself that you are in control and you won't let the anxiety control you. Yoga is awesome too!!

Thanks! They aren't really bad right now, and I think just stress from the holidays and work is a big part. Luckily I get the whole week after Christmas off, so hopefully that can be my time to just chill and relax. It is just funny, I have always been kind of laid back this is not like me at all!


----------



## themarshas

My roomate in college had a year of panic attacks. It was frightening to those around her so I can't imagine what it would be like to experience one. She found that finding a quiet place to be alone helped her when she felt the anxiety building up. Eventually she was having lots of stomach pains and having a hard time eating so her parents made her go to a dr who recommend acupunture which helped. In the end she saw a hypnotist and never had an attack after that. They never figured out what the trigger was though. It's amazing what are bodies put us through. 

In high school I had a month where I didn't feel like eating and I lost 5 lbs (at 95 lbs that was awful) so I went to a dr and had blood test that showed my cortisol levels were elevated. Usually that's what happens when you're under extreme stress. Apparently it was just stuck that way, must be my hormones were off. Cortisol effects your weakest organ which has always been my stomach so that was just the way my body reacted. It's so important to pay attention to your body and take some time for you!


----------



## lauren10

anxiety isn't fun or funny! I described it most of the time as idling too high. Like I was just on the brink of having an attack, but not quite having one. It's totally stress!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace definetly stress. I mean the holidays and the TTC and everything all wrapped into one lil package will kick anybodies asss u know? 

Off work is a freakin biatch today my god. My boss wants me to go xmas shopping with him next wednesday and leave the office a few hours early...he'S like but that's off the record k? LOLOLOL i seriously love my boss (in a non sexual lovey type way tho). He's just the best seriously.

I'm going to see Sherlock Holmes tomorrow night with my baby and some friends! Cant wait cuz i adored the first one RDJ and Jude Law rock together!!

Does anybody on here like musicals? I mean stuff like Chicago and Moulin Rouge and etc?


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace yea anxiety sucks..i have an issue w that. i have medication. SUCKS big time.
just try and breathe, maybe after holidays you'll feel better..i know its so stressfull uhhh

lisette 2 ww yaya! i really hope its your month hunni, how are you feeling??

jessy my loveeeee how are you feeling todayyy gearing up to O i think right????:sex::sex::sex::sex:

hows everyone else doing todayyy

im off today woohooo! cleaning and straightening up then i gotta take dh for endo at 2

then just relaxing and laundry rest of day

i think im making chicken parm mac tonight...leo wants it so bad lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> stace yea anxiety sucks..i have an issue w that. i have medication. SUCKS big time.
> just try and breathe, maybe after holidays you'll feel better..i know its so stressfull uhhh
> 
> lisette 2 ww yaya! i really hope its your month hunni, how are you feeling??
> 
> jessy my loveeeee how are you feeling todayyy gearing up to O i think right????:sex::sex::sex::sex:
> 
> hows everyone else doing todayyy
> 
> im off today woohooo! cleaning and straightening up then i gotta take dh for endo at 2
> 
> then just relaxing and laundry rest of day
> 
> i think im making chicken parm mac tonight...leo wants it so bad lol

Hey sweet thang!! OMG i miss u soooooo freakin much! Yeppers O time is upon my vagina around tuesday-ish!! already...how in the hell could 2 weeks of almost flown by that fast??

How r u?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy girl u sneeky :winkwink: I love it!!!!

Lisa hunni :wave: is today the big day for Leo or did I miss it somehwere in my sickiness this week? Thanks for the good vibes...is it Sunday yet!!!!!????

Mmmmm sounds like a new recepie is coming my way maybe???? LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

28 days dude! best length! get to sexting lol

im okayy..very anxious for my appointment monday..im starting to get the bad ovary pains again i took a hydrocodeine i had left off from my first angel.

idk whats wrong w me...sucks so bad, UGHHHHHHHH

i have my christmas party is 2maro and leos is sunday im excited for them woohooo, get my drink onnnnnn

my boobies are really sore..im expecting af early next week, well see!!!!!!!

:)


----------



## lauren10

i don't know why but I HATE musicals and plays! i've seen Chicago, Les Mis, Phantom of the Opera, etc....and I find them a bore!! I feel like I'm a person that _should_ like them though...so I'm perplexed.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> i don't know why but I HATE musicals and plays! i've seen Chicago, Les Mis, Phantom of the Opera, etc....and I find them a bore!! I feel like I'm a person that _should_ like them though...so I'm perplexed.

Well one that was extremely different and i LOVED it all the more was Repo the genetic opera. It's like a rock horror action movie. 

Plus Anthony Stewart Head (from the good old Buffy the vampire slayer days) is in it and his voice is amazing!


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> i don't know why but I HATE musicals and plays! i've seen Chicago, Les Mis, Phantom of the Opera, etc....and I find them a bore!! I feel like I'm a person that _should_ like them though...so I'm perplexed.
> 
> Well one that was extremely different and i LOVED it all the more was Repo the genetic opera. It's like a rock horror action movie.
> 
> Plus Anthony Stewart Head (from the good old Buffy the vampire slayer days) is in it and his voice is amazing!Click to expand...

oh that sounds fun! I like other shows, like Cirque du Soleil, Blue Man Group and comedy acts...but man I really struggle through plays and musicals!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh I LOVE musicals! We have an outdoor theatre near us that always has awesome shows! I got season tickets this past summer... I saw Legally Blonde the musical, Little Shop of Horrors, The Little Mermaid, Bye Bye Birdie, 7 Brides for 7 Brothers, Singing in the Rain... I know I am missing some, but it was so fun! Hot though since it is outdoors...


----------



## babydust818

I just want to bake all day.... So hungry and craving sweets!!!


----------



## lauren10

My boss took us out to lunch today which was so nice! And she's giving me 3 freebie vacation days for covering for her over the last month!! not too shabby!


----------



## babydust818

Ooooo!!! That's awesome Lauren! So nice to feel appreciated. So many people don't acknowledge all the hard work you do. Or they just expect it! That's great! What did you have to eat?

Everyone click this link. A baby in LA was born and survived 16 weeks early!! Love hearing these stories :)

https://news.yahoo.com/video/us-15749625/palm-sized-baby-born-in-la-27595254.html


----------



## lauren10

that is totally amazing!!!! 

i had salad and seafood linguini....yum


----------



## MrsMoo72

I have the sweeeeetest tooth Rach! Not got much of an appetite at the moment though, don't know if it's nerves!

Your boss sounds pretty cool Lauren!


----------



## lauren10

She is...she's awesome! And she also brought in choc covered raisins that I'm devouring!!


----------



## jessy1101

It's great having an awsome boss. Especialy when that person is easy going and not a pain. I'm sure we've all had one of those huh?

It's finaly stopped raining here....it's been on and off all freakin day. I'm anxious to get home now. Staring at my computer gave me the kinda glazed zombie eyes u know? I have to turn around and look out my windows to just chill a teeny bit.

I'm thinking tonight is gonna be a chill one. I asked DH to pick me up my fav ice cream (Haagan Dazz Rocky road with marshmellow cream) so yuppp piggin out on the good stuff...mhhhhmmm....i want ice cream right now...


----------



## themarshas

Bleck! All this food talk! Sorry, I just feel horrendous today. As for work, we have our company meeting tomorrow morning and this is what my boss sent out today:
"Just a quick reminder to everyone about Continental breakfast starting at 7:00 AM tomorrow. We will be starting the meeting portion at 7:30 Sharp so be present before that time. There Could be a different twist, so come with a open mind. We are super excited to get all of Us together."

Really? What is that supose to mean. Should be an interesting day tomorrow...


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Bleck! All this food talk! Sorry, I just feel horrendous today. As for work, we have our company meeting tomorrow morning and this is what my boss sent out today:
> "Just a quick reminder to everyone about Continental breakfast starting at 7:00 AM tomorrow. We will be starting the meeting portion at 7:30 Sharp so be present before that time. There Could be a different twist, so come with a open mind. We are super excited to get all of Us together."
> 
> Really? What is that supose to mean. Should be an interesting day tomorrow...

Holy fuckk i actualy did the ominous dunnn dunnn dunnnn in my head while reading that last part...major freakage hon..


----------



## jessy1101

Rocky road??? Me?? Now??


----------



## jessy1101

Marshmellow cream = <3 <3 <3


----------



## jessy1101

8====d~~ = <3 <3 <3


----------



## jessy1101

8=====d~~ {()}


----------



## MrsMoo72

Liz - that sounds interesting, in a good way though :shrug:


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> 8====d~~ = <3 <3 <3




jessy1101 said:


> 8=====d~~ {()}

:xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 8====d~~ = <3 <3 <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 8=====d~~ {()}Click to expand...
> 
> :xmas13::xmas13:Click to expand...

LOL it wont let me make the d a capital like it's supose to look damnit..:growlmad:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh i thought that bit looked odd! Thought maybe Mr Jessy had a piercing or something?!!!:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yeh i thought that bit looked odd! Thought maybe Mr Jessy had a piercing or something?!!!:haha:

OMG hiiiiiihiiiii thankfully Marc (MR Jessy/DH/Love of my life) has a traditional non circumsided weenie :happydance::happydance:

Mushroom head piercings kinda creep me out...what if it gets stuck???????????


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh i thought that bit looked odd! Thought maybe Mr Jessy had a piercing or something?!!!:haha:
> 
> OMG hiiiiiihiiiii thankfully Marc (MR Jessy/DH/Love of my life) has a traditional non circumsided weenie :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mushroom head piercings kinda creep me out...what if it gets stuck???????????Click to expand...

..or falls off inside you.....


----------



## Twinkie210

We had soda left over from our Christmas Luncheon, and I just got a glass, 'cause I never drink soda... and it was diet sprite???? Seriously what is the point of diet sprite? No caffeine and no sugar? I might as well drink water!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh i thought that bit looked odd! Thought maybe Mr Jessy had a piercing or something?!!!:haha:
> 
> OMG hiiiiiihiiiii thankfully Marc (MR Jessy/DH/Love of my life) has a traditional non circumsided weenie :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mushroom head piercings kinda creep me out...what if it gets stuck???????????Click to expand...
> 
> ..or falls off inside you.....Click to expand...

'shudders'


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> We had soda left over from our Christmas Luncheon, and I just got a glass, 'cause I never drink soda... and it was diet sprite???? Seriously what is the point of diet sprite? No caffeine and no sugar? I might as well drink water!

LOLOL u know they say drinking diet soda is actualy worse then regular soda? And yet people look at it and it's like ooooo yes this is the best 0 calories!! Uh huh ya no.


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh i thought that bit looked odd! Thought maybe Mr Jessy had a piercing or something?!!!:haha:
> 
> OMG hiiiiiihiiiii thankfully Marc (MR Jessy/DH/Love of my life) has a traditional non circumsided weenie :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mushroom head piercings kinda creep me out...what if it gets stuck???????????Click to expand...
> 
> ..or falls off inside you.....Click to expand...
> 
> 'shudders'Click to expand...

That would be embarrassing!!!

Yeh Stacie, what's the point?!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh i thought that bit looked odd! Thought maybe Mr Jessy had a piercing or something?!!!:haha:
> 
> OMG hiiiiiihiiiii thankfully Marc (MR Jessy/DH/Love of my life) has a traditional non circumsided weenie :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mushroom head piercings kinda creep me out...what if it gets stuck???????????Click to expand...
> 
> ..or falls off inside you.....Click to expand...
> 
> 'shudders'Click to expand...
> 
> That would be embarrassing!!!
> 
> Yeh Stacie, what's the point?!Click to expand...

You know i still think i'd prefer going to the ER with that the whole guy being like i have no clue how it happend doc i was vacuming the carpets naked fully oiled up, sliped and accidently landed on the coke bottle...


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Yeh i thought that bit looked odd! Thought maybe Mr Jessy had a piercing or something?!!!:haha:
> 
> OMG hiiiiiihiiiii thankfully Marc (MR Jessy/DH/Love of my life) has a traditional non circumsided weenie :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Mushroom head piercings kinda creep me out...what if it gets stuck???????????Click to expand...
> 
> ..or falls off inside you.....Click to expand...
> 
> 'shudders'Click to expand...
> 
> That would be embarrassing!!!
> 
> Yeh Stacie, what's the point?!Click to expand...
> 
> You know i still think i'd prefer going to the ER with that the whole guy being like i have no clue how it happend doc i was vacuming the carpets naked fully oiled up, sliped and accidently landed on the coke bottle...Click to expand...

HaHaHa!!! :blush:


----------



## jessy1101

Ok i'm sorry but WTF people????????? https://perezitos.com/2011-12-15-the-duggars-show-photos-of-miscarried-baby/?from=PH

The Duggards posted pics of their miscarried baby on twitter and their freakin site?????????????????????


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ok i'm sorry but WTF people????????? https://perezitos.com/2011-12-15-the-duggars-show-photos-of-miscarried-baby/?from=PH
> 
> The Duggards posted pics of their miscarried baby on twitter and their freakin site?????????????????????

You know, I know so many women now that have had MC'd late and have taken pics of their babies. I have even seen some of them, but they are usually private pictures you reserve for family and friends, not post on twitter! God forbid something like that ever happened to me, I would definately take pics, because it would be my baby and I would want to remember him/her, but I would not post them on the internet for everyone to see!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm...ok....I won't be looking at that...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Ok i'm sorry but WTF people????????? https://perezitos.com/2011-12-15-the-duggars-show-photos-of-miscarried-baby/?from=PH
> 
> The Duggards posted pics of their miscarried baby on twitter and their freakin site?????????????????????
> 
> You know, I know so many women now that have had MC'd late and have taken pics of their babies. I have even seen some of them, but they are usually private pictures you reserve for family and friends, not post on twitter! God forbid something like that ever happened to me, I would definately take pics, because it would be my baby and I would want to remember him/her, but I would not post them on the internet for everyone to see!Click to expand...

Exactly that's what traumatised me!! Not just twitter they even put it on their show's website too WTF???


----------



## MrsMoo72

I can understand what you're saying Stacie but when i had my mc i knew i didn't want to see ANYTHING at all but i can appreciate that other people want to see and remember their baby like that. I agree though - i would not post it for everyone to see!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I can understand what you're saying Stacie but when i had my mc i knew i didn't want to see ANYTHING at all but i can appreciate that other people want to see and remember their baby like that. I agree though - i would not post it for everyone to see!

For sure they are showing this to millions of people..why would u want to do that??


----------



## MrsMoo72

How far was she?


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> How far was she?

20 weeks give or take a week.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well, that was a conversation stopper Jess!!


----------



## themarshas

OMG! Blah! I definetly will not be looking at that site.


----------



## jessy1101

Bahhhh tv people are weird i guess...

I dont think i'd like to have a reality show about my life...u guys? I mean they follow u everywhere and it must fuckk up ur mariage and etc no? Since no privacy and etc.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I don't think i'm in the slightest bit interesting enough for that!!


----------



## babydust818

If i has a baby that passed at 20 weeks I'd probably be terrified to see it but i know I'd be strong enough to. If i could get pictures without it looking to freaky and scary then i would! Its a touchy subject. My friend had lost her baby at 6 months and she has pictures and its so weird looking but now that I've had a MC i can understand and think its precious. The baby looked more like an alien but to know its YOUR baby is really special. I'll never forget the funeral she had. She had her cremated and had a funeral at a church. It was so sad. I can't imagine the pain she felt. 2 months later she got pregnant with twins!!!! They're now 5!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> If i has a baby that passed at 20 weeks I'd probably be terrified to see it but i know I'd be strong enough to. If i could get pictures without it looking to freaky and scary then i would! Its a touchy subject. My friend had lost her baby at 6 months and she has pictures and its so weird looking but now that I've had a MC i can understand and think its precious. The baby looked more like an alien but to know its YOUR baby is really special. I'll never forget the funeral she had. She had her cremated and had a funeral at a church. It was so sad. I can't imagine the pain she felt. 2 months later she got pregnant with twins!!!! They're now 5!

 A friend of mine had a still birth at 38 weeks, I have seen the pictures of her daughter and they are heartbreaking. She looks like a little doll. As much as my early MC hurt, I know losing a full term baby would be so much worse. There is a photographer that goes to the hospital and photographes the still born babies for the families free of charge. I think it is nice that there is someone to do that for families at such devastating time.

Getting off topic, but still don't agree with the Duggars posting those pics on the internet!


----------



## babydust818

Wow that's awesome, a free photographer? My friendsa funeral was free. The church paid for it. So sad... :(

I need my girls right now... Yes you!! My bff that's preg just txt me pics of her sonogram and her belly. GOD does it hurt!!!!! She's got a cute baby bump and her sonogram pics are adorable. She's having a boy and he's got his hands over his face. Its really hard to be strong for her but i am. I act like it doesn't hurt when indeed its tearing me apart. That should be ME - US!!!!!!! I know its gonna happen, i do. But fuck its been 4 months already.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i dont like plays either, i saw blue man group, cirque de soleil & the rockettes, didnt care really for them lol

im not a "show" person haha


----------



## jkb11

hi girlies! hope everyone is great!:kiss: I would never have posted pics to twitter!!! but most definitely would want the pics. I love pics even though it is one of the sadest times i think it is important for the parents to have. we do pics and make a memory box and 3-D hand and foot molds of every baby that passes at my work. also there is an incredible company here called "now I lay me" they are professional photographers that will come in any time even during the middle of the night to take pics for our families with their babies free of charge.They do the best job. we focus mainly on hands and feet. The parents like to look back and admire their babies and find the ways they resemble mom or dad.... 

we offer this never force it b/c some people do not want it . but most do.

I did a scrap book for my miscarriage ... no baby pics obviously ( too early) I had pics made when i found out i was expecting so i put those up front then put poems and letters from me and hubby to the baby...... Its just how i chose to cope


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kim that's beautiful hun! Must be an amazing/heartbreaking line of work! How u feeling girl? Any more news on the job front? Early symptoms? FX :)

I've been fighting to get through the bare minimum today...hate being sick! Bleehhhh! Gotta make dinner & to bed super ealy for me tonight!

Hope all my girls had a great day & looking forward to TGIF!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey girlies! I just read an article on ABC that the Duggars did not release the photo it was leaked. It makes me feel better the photos were supposed to be private! I can't believe that someone would leak photos like that.


----------



## ami1985

ill be joinging in january if i feel up to it xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

So sry ami :(


----------



## lauren10

Welcome amiso sorry for your loss


----------



## lauren10

FRIDAY!!!! Then 4 days off!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Welcome Ami! Sorry for your loss.

Kim- I think the photos of the Duggars were taken by a "Now I lay me" photographer.

Well we have almost survived another week! I can't believe it is almost Christmas! This whole year has went by so quickly! On the to do list today is get stamps and mail my X-mas cards (yup I am running behind) and BAKE! Tomorrow is get the rest of my shopping done/clean my house. Sunday is finish up laundry and wrap presents... There is no way this is all getting done!


----------



## keepthefaithx

OOO stacie i wanna bake, im guna make sugar cookies and an apple pie this weekend!

yummmm

i love to eat..hahahah


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren 10 weeks!! double digits..SOO FUN LOL xoxoxoxox


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> OOO stacie i wanna bake, im guna make sugar cookies and an apple pie this weekend!
> 
> yummmm
> 
> i love to eat..hahahah

Well I have to bake 2 dozen cupcakes for DS's play practice tomorrow and I am supposed to bake a "Happy Birthday Jesus" cake for church on Sunday. I want to get my sugar cookies and peanut butter cookies baked... I hope I can get it all done. LOL

But today is a short day for me... 2:45 is leaving time today!


----------



## lauren10

thanks Lisa! :) 

My mom used to make a happy birthday Jesus cake when we were little!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lauren thats so cute!

do you do it with your daughter now? 

:)


----------



## jessy1101

Rach hunny r u ok? How r u coping? It has been a long 4 months i agree. But honestly i'm in a good place right now and i hope u are too!! I cant believe i didnt even test once last cycle!! Not once nuttin nadda and i admit i'm very proud of myself. If u can i'd suggest u try doing it too it makes everything a lot easier trust me.

Happy bday jesus cakes??? Wow....i've never heard of that!! Guess in canada we're weird or something dunno lolol.

TFGIFF!! Finaly! I'm going out to dinner and the movies with DH and friends tonight and cant freakin wait!! Plus Sherlock Holmes with b kick asss too yayyyy.

Can it really be xmas next week??? How in da fuckk can that b possible???? Did i blink and almost miss everything or what???

Ami u dont have to be trying for u to be welcome into this thread. If having some LOLZ help u threw the waiting periode to try and conceive then join on in hunny.

Leese how u doing chica?

Lisette has the biatch of a cold let up yet?

How r my fav preggy ladies doing?

Jbk sup girly?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning PUPO Girlies :xmas3:

Dam Xmas is a week away! Like how the heck did that happen??? Gotta start using up all our Xmassy smilies in here!!!! :xmas8:

The cold is still here!!!! Every day slightly diffrent...so today no metalic taste which is a relief but I can't breathe except through my mouth! good trade right! LOL Happy with my temps staying high...don't think it's my cycle but happy that my O date is clear and my LP seems to getting longer so there ya go! Staying positive...my body is getting ready for my nice healthy sticky bean to come...if not this one...next one dam it or the one after that but whatever way God wants I can't freakin obsess anymore!!!!! Take that hormonal bitchy body of mine :xmas21: LOL (Just using up t he smiley's)

How's everyone doing up in here today? TGIFF for sure!!!!! Hopefully having dinner with my bestie tonight, seeing my God children tmmr for a little Xmas show and then baking up a storm, wrapping all that good stuff!!!!!

Ami welcome to our crazy group! I'm soo sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey love

im at work waaa but its only til 11 then off to our christmas party ..cant wait to eat and drink woohoooooo! :)

how are youuuu


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette ..i have to start looking at it that way-

whenever gods ready for me to get pregnant it will happen!

i got take a breath and chill out and enjoy what i do have:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess. when im ttcing again you have to harrass me and be up my ass about waiting to test...LOL

im guna want to 7dpo...LOL

:(


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess. when im ttcing again you have to harrass me and be up my ass about waiting to test...LOL
> 
> im guna want to 7dpo...LOL
> 
> :(

LOLOLOLOL i promiss to totaly kick ur booty if u start that damn game. Trust me it's not worth it and makes u feel dissapointed and let down for no reason.


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette the good thing is that ur gettin this a week before xmas. Being sick and all stuffed up during the actual holidays is a total biatch! Better to feel like crap now then later ickkkkk


----------



## jessy1101

I'm soooooooooooooooo happy it's friday!! And Lisette sweety it's TFGIFF duhhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok so a patient came up to me today and said:

you know how theres a light above your face and it bounces off and makes a shadow. it looks just like a horror film...and i hate horror films...LOL omg like who says that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

people are so DUMB!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Leese WTF?? LOLOL seriously that's soooo weird!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

haah i feel its like um. are you calling me hideous? lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- You never know, this could be the one! Your temps are nice and high, so even if it isn't it looks like you body is ready for a sticky bean!

Lisa- Fun times at the X-Mas party... Eat, DRINK, and by Merry!

Rach- girlie, how you doing? Isn't it almost time for the peak on the monitor?

Jessy- No your not the only one who has never done a "Happy Birthday Jesus" cake, it seemed weird to me too, but it was requested by one of the ladies that coordinates Sunday school, so who was I to argue?


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Jess for responding to my rant yesterday. Makes me feel good you read it :) I'm doing better! I keep telling myself for weeks that i will get pregnant on Gods watch. Whenever he wants me to, it WILL happen. I can't force anything. All i have to do is make sweet love with my pookie and God will do the rest. It helps for the most part BUT i have my weak days. Like yesterday when my friend sent me them pics. Today i feel fine. Just makes me sad! I don't have a whole lot to look forward to so having a baby would really lift my spirits. To have something to love with all my heart! It will happen though... When it is meant to!!!!

Lisette ughhh i hate being sick!! I hate having my nose stuffed up. I'd rather it be runny. I got super sick 3 yrs ago. I lost my voice and everything. So now everytime i do get sick, it effects me the same way. I always lose my voice. I hope you start feelin better for the holidays!!! When do you think you might test?

Stacie yes my peak should be coming anyday now!! My lines are getting darker! Had another high today.

Lisa gahhh its so hard not poas isn't it?!? You tell yourself NO and next thing you know you're poas! I'm the same damn way. I'm gonna try to hold out until 9/10dpo. Even that is early BUT its better than my 7dpo start. I'll get stronger and so can you! Lol. We can do this!!! Can't wait for you to join us again.

As far as me...... I got called off work today!! Not many rooms sold so i didn't need to come. Which is great because i drank too much last night. I'll just be working the weekend then I'm off for 4 days. I put in an application to transfer to a diff dept. I hope it works because i really really hate my job. Wish i could be a stay at home mom and have a sugar daddy to help pay for everything LOL. Yeah right. I need to bake some pb cookies for sunday at work. We're having our secret santa party. Hopefully i won't devour them by the time they make it there!


----------



## lauren10

Christmas is the celebration of Jesus's birthday, you know. hehe

If you knew my mom you'd actually be pretty shocked she made cakes like that. She's not very religious but I guess she didn't want my brother and I thinking it was only about presents! I never thought of doing that for DD...she does love cake!!

Lisette when is your first testing day? or are you waiting until missed AF? 

You're totally right Rach...just keep on living your life and it will happen when it's meant to! 

I just ate a homemade peanut butter ball cookie. omg...yum! 

So weather is looking good for our trip to Boston tomorrow morning. 8 hour drive here we come...let's hope DD cooperates!! We will have none of this ----->:brat::hissy:


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Christmas is the celebration of Jesus's birthday, you know. hehe
> 
> If you knew my mom you'd actually be pretty shocked she made cakes like that. She's not very religious but I guess she didn't want my brother and I thinking it was only about presents! I never thought of doing that for DD...she does love cake!!
> 
> Lisette when is your first testing day? or are you waiting until missed AF?
> 
> You're totally right Rach...just keep on living your life and it will happen when it's meant to!
> 
> I just ate a homemade peanut butter ball cookie. omg...yum!
> 
> So weather is looking good for our trip to Boston tomorrow morning. 8 hour drive here we come...let's hope DD cooperates!! We will have none of this ----->:brat::hissy:

U do realise that writing down a DD fit will now happen right?? Totaly jinx ya self there sweet pea teeeeheeeee


----------



## jessy1101

I've got this gigantic boost of energy so i've almost been runing around the whole office damnit. I just want to moveeeeee.

Dunno why...probably cuz i got some last night WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA BOW CHICA WOW WOW FOR JESSY!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls!

Welcome Ami - these girls will def get you through the tough times!!!


----------



## babydust818

I did too jess.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hopefully she will sleep some of the way Lauren?!


----------



## jessy1101

Soooo to get everyone in the xmas spirit here are some wonderfull pics we should turn into greeting card!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Don't you meet any rich celebs in your job Rach?!!


----------



## babydust818

Lmfao cute cards jess!!! So hilarious. I like the bubblegum one.

Emma I've saw some musician that i got no idea who he is. I forget his name. Rid rock came once.


----------



## jessy1101

They are pretty feel good i do agree. Ooooo had lunch with my baby bro today. We went to my fav brewery and i had a rasberry beer. I swear to god they are the absolute freakin best!!

Now to settle in for another 3 hours of work...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rachel hunni :hugs:

Thanks for the dust and keeping track....temps still up so if all goes well I'll test Sunday at 12DPO :)

I hate being swamped on a Friday!!!! Gonna put some xmassy music on now and try to plow through!

xoxoxoxo


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Rachel hunni :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the dust and keeping track....temps still up so if all goes well I'll test Sunday at 12DPO :)
> 
> I hate being swamped on a Friday!!!! Gonna put some xmassy music on now and try to plow through!
> 
> xoxoxoxo

I'm listening to Hot899 right now so that's nice and passes the time for sure!


----------



## lauren10

Oh no my DD better not have a fit!! She'll probably sleep about 2 hours total. we have a DVD player for her so that keeps her happy some of the time. She does pretty well considering she's facing backwards for 8 hours!!

Oohh that's a good topic of the day...what celebrities have you spotted? 

I've seen Ted Dansen from Cheers in the airport, I shook hands with Bill Clinton while he was Prez. Meh, that might be it. Then just some pro sports people but they dont' really count.


----------



## themarshas

Hey all! Sorry just catching up and logging on for the first time today. Had our annual company meeting which was... interesting. I'm not in the best of moods and thanking god it's friday! Can't wait for a long weekend off next weekend! Should be an interesting 6 months - and not just because of the LO on the way. Urgh. Not sure what work will entail in the near future. Thankfully though my DH is looking at another promotion (he just got one last month haha) so maybe my salary won't be so important in a few months. His manager gave her notice yesterday and he was estatic. He doesn't like her and she makes 15k more than him a year so her position would be a definite next goal! 

Anyway, back to work for a few hours and then WEEKEND!!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Hey all! Sorry just catching up and logging on for the first time today. Had our annual company meeting which was... interesting. I'm not in the best of moods and thanking god it's friday! Can't wait for a long weekend off next weekend! Should be an interesting 6 months - and not just because of the LO on the way. Urgh. Not sure what work will entail in the near future. Thankfully though my DH is looking at another promotion (he just got one last month haha) so maybe my salary won't be so important in a few months. His manager gave her notice yesterday and he was estatic. He doesn't like her and she makes 15k more than him a year so her position would be a definite next goal!
> 
> Anyway, back to work for a few hours and then WEEKEND!!

Now is the word interesting code for crap???? LOL here this will cheer u up

8=====DD~~ = <3


----------



## babydust818

15k more would def be a great step into 2012!! Sounds like life is finally puzzling together for you hun! :)

Lisette i'll be on here bright and early sunday morning ;) fx'd for you! You still eating cleaner? Lost anymore lbs?

Lauren that's good she has a dvd player to look at. Like seriously think of life before they invented mobile dvd players. Kids were prob such a handfull on trips! Drive safe. Hope you have a great time. For me to drive home its 9-10 hrs depending on traffic and stops. Its a long haul for sure!

Jessy B====D&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226; («()») hmm is that a vajingle or bung hole? Hmmm.... That pecker is quite the squirter. If she don't get preg then must be her butt.


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! Sorry just catching up and logging on for the first time today. Had our annual company meeting which was... interesting. I'm not in the best of moods and thanking god it's friday! Can't wait for a long weekend off next weekend! Should be an interesting 6 months - and not just because of the LO on the way. Urgh. Not sure what work will entail in the near future. Thankfully though my DH is looking at another promotion (he just got one last month haha) so maybe my salary won't be so important in a few months. His manager gave her notice yesterday and he was estatic. He doesn't like her and she makes 15k more than him a year so her position would be a definite next goal!
> 
> Anyway, back to work for a few hours and then WEEKEND!!
> 
> Now is the word interesting code for crap???? LOL here this will cheer u up
> 
> 8=====DD~~ = <3Click to expand...


Thank you hahaha and yes, Interesting=CRAP


----------



## jkb11

hey girls! just catching up i have been working and sleeping..... everyone seems to be doing well:thumbup:

dust:hugs: u got this girl! keep being strong!

lisette- sunday is so close!!! fx'd for you. i am thinking i might be back to my psyco testing self :haha:I will probly test on tues or wed which will only be 7-8 dpo... just because i am anxious since i am going to be start new job in a month or two wow i have been with the same hospital for almost 8 yrs. kinda nervous about switching... I am suppose to hear on monday from the job i want. i was wishing they would call me today. dont tk they will as it is getting kinda late. If not i still have the other to fall back on luckily.

Jess loved the cards you posted:haha:so funny! 

LOVE AND HUGS GIRLS HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GREAT DAY!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Rach. :) Everyone have a great weekend. I'll be checking for exciting updates from Boston!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hope to give ya one lauren :winkwink: have a great trip sweetie!

Rach thanks love but don't wake up too early for me ok, ill keep FMU but probably crash back out & sleep in cuz I need it ssoooooo badly! How u feeling hun? Good day off? Yup still eatung clean just having to be careful at holiday events is a little hard but I've lost another .6...hope this week was better!

Kim u getting the itch girlfriend? Lol me too...for u :) u have a good feeling hun? That's THE best! Can't wait for next week!!! Monday for awesome work news & bfp to follow suit! FX sweetie!

Sorry I didn't catch up on ur posts girls...slammed all day! Seriously on a Friday?! I wanted to cry! Sssoooo sick still! Bbbooooooo hooooo! Lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey, where's all my PUPO's at?!

Good news- the spotting has stoppped yay! Fingers crossed this peanut is sticking around!

Xmas party last night was good fun but my sober dancing was a bit eek! Luckily, everyone else was so smashed im sure they won't have noticed!!


----------



## babydust818

Emma woohoo!!! Spotting is gone! That's awesome love. That nut is gonna stick around for 9 months. You bet your buns!!! Can't wait for you to get an appt.

I hope everyone has a nice weekend. I'm going to unfortunately be working BUT just today and tmrw! :) can't believe Christmas is next weekend. There better be a snowfall the night before! CD12 for me and another high on the monitor! Should be O'ing sometime soon. It's ridiculous how fast the first 2 wks go in your cycle. Last 2 weeks, especially the very last week is forever. Can't wait to hear your results tmrw Lisette!!! Fx'd.


----------



## jessy1101

Hi ya girlies!! How is everybody? Emma that s awsome told ya it would work out!!

Lisette omg im so nervous for u i really hope u get a bfp tomorrow!! U totaly deserve one for sure sweety.

Crap im trying to force myself to go do my xmas shopping today..it s just gonna b soooo scary store wise lolol somebody protect me plzzzz???

Sherlock holmes last night was actualy dissapointing. Too long for nuttin i hate when they do that.

Whats everybody s plans today? We got a bit of snow here so hoping we get even more for that white xmas!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I've wrapped some presents just to get everything out and see what i still need!

Me & ds are trying to build and decorate a gingerbread house - omg - how hard??!! Doesn't really help that he keeps taking the bits apart and eating the decorations!!!! :xmas16:

Can't wait for Lisette to test 2moro - i've got a good feeling....!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just noticed that my new prenatales well the extra vitamins beside my prentale i gotta take every day is purple and has these lets printed on it.

PAL

okay. so first thing to mind is "HOLY SHIT PREGNANT AFTER LOSS" lol

maybe its a sign its guna happen soon :)

hows everyone doing today???

xo


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Lisa that would make me freak out for sure!!! Are u getting excited for monday girl?

Thanks to all my PUPO girls for the positive vibes my way! I'm actually getting really nervous today that it could be a BFP :O does that make any sense? Like I'm scared! See a BFN I know how to deal with but....aaahhhhh I'm a bit of a mess today! Cold is a bit better finally but was feeling dizzy & faint last night & after sleeping 12hours I had almost no appetite & got heartburn eating toast this morning?!?! Hhhmmmm...temps still up there so here's hoping good news tmmr! Don't wanna tell H any of this so he's not all sad if its a bfn! Thank god I have u guys to get me through this insanity!!! A week to xmas! Can't believe it! I'm at a kids concert at my old high school with my cousin & God children...I feel like such an outsider...sooo many familiar faces all with kiddies & PG :( I want kiddes NOW!!!! Lol

Emma awesome news love, any idea on the appt yet?

Jessy baby good luck out there!

Rach YAY for O'ing soon! Xmas dust sweetie pie!

Lots of love to all u guys! :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Seriously Lisette, if I was a betting girl I would bet on a BFP for you! I can't wait for you to test!

I have been so busy! I got up and baked at 5:00 this morning! I got all my sugar cookies baked and half glazed. I made cupcakes for DS's play practice. Then took him to play practice, came home and went shopping, then out to eat with my parents, then more shopping! BUT, I think I finally have all my shopping done! Yah! (OK, well there is a few more things that DH is ordering off of the internet, but other than that I am done!) Now I am headed in to bake my "Happy Birthday Jesus cake" and then to bed!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yes i am lol

nervous tho...idk why..but i have this gut feeling that i have it :(

i hope you get your bfp girl how are you feeling???

stacie i made sugar cookies too omg i had like 5..lol


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> yes i am lol
> 
> nervous tho...idk why..but i have this gut feeling that i have it :(
> 
> i hope you get your bfp girl how are you feeling???
> 
> stacie i made sugar cookies too omg i had like 5..lol

The silly thing is I don't even like sugar cookies! I bake them for everyone else!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg they are GREAT LOL

dh is obsessed. i LOVE raw cookie dough lol

i know its bad for you, so i only had a little tiny bit lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope i get my af soon, and dr gives me okay...i actually miss ttcing....when i was ttcing i was like OMG WTF I HATE THIS SHIT LOL

now its like i cant wait..lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, I think that you are going to get some good news on Monday and you will be back to TTC!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie hun sounds like u had a very productive day :) Great idea to bake stuff u don't love! I should remember that lesson for next year! Thanks for betting on my bfp sweetie! Omg I'm like a wreck tonight...think I'm scared it really could be & now ofcourse that I've thought this scared of my dissapointment if it issint! Uuugggggg either way I got baking, wrapping & happy xmassy stuff to go on with! This is the plan! Lol After I update my girls ofcourse :)

Lisa hunni don't be nervous, I have a really good feeling ur appointment is gonna be great & u r gonna be doing some serious TTC with us really soon chica! Mmmmm raw cookie dough...yyyuummmyyy :) Lots of hugs to u! I know the waiting is the hardest!

Night night u guys, thanks for all the positive vibes today :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

:kiss:AT WORK SO I MAY BE SLEEPING WHEN Y'ALL WAKE UP BUT I PROMISE TO CATCH UP FIRST THING! I WANNA KNOW LISETTES RESULTS!!!!!! EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU!!:kiss:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg lisette get up & peeeeeeeee! Your symptoms sound sooo good....


----------



## lauren10

I'm tuning in too! (talk about no pressure!)

DD was perfect for 6 hours of the drive yesterday then decided that was enough! So DH got in the back seat for the last couple hours to entertain her. Could have been worse! 

Family Christmas brunch today, yum!!


----------



## jkb11

wakey wakey:hissy::hissy::hissy:its time to test!!!


OK 5 MORE MINUTES:coffee:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey in a previous post she said she might keep her FMU and go back to bed!!!!:dohh: There is no way I could do this. I would have to know right then, LOL.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I could never do that either! I know its Sunday but jeez come on!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

:xmas17:






:xmas8:








:xmas21:


----------



## Twinkie210

:xmas7:


----------



## MrsMoo72

:xmas9:


----------



## babydust818

OMG LISETTE do i have to come knock on your door with a red solo cup and a pee stick?!? LOL. Wake your cute behind up and give us the results.

Stacie there's no way in hell i could keep fmu and not look LOL. I wanna borrow this girl's patience!!!!


----------



## babydust818

That's it.... I am booking a flight right now LOL. Get up girly!!!!!! I have to head into work and won't be able to see results right away. WAHHH!!!!!! I think we got a #8 PUPO girl ! Woot woot


----------



## MrsMoo72

I hope she's out celebrating...!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope it is good news! Either way Lisette... please let us know!


----------



## jessy1101

Still no news???? Omg how can she not b up at the crack of dawn lololo

Maybe no news is good news??


----------



## jessy1101

??????????


----------



## jessy1101

Zzzzzzzz...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww sorry girlies to keep you all up and waiting! I just LOVE my sleep...ussually....last night didn't sleep a dam bit and started at headache at 4:30!!! Temped at 7am...up again...PIAC at 8 and by 10 woke H up so we could chekc together....honestly guys the FEER isin't stark white but you gotta really squint so I'm thinking its a no for today but with the temp I'm really confused....gonna send H out to Walmart to buy a double digi pack and try one today and then see my temps the next few days just incase it is too early? What do you guys think?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well if it's not stark white.......

How many dpo are you? I still have that good feeling for you...


----------



## keepthefaithx

ooo lisette just saw ur post. how many dpo are you hunni ?


i got AF this morning ahhh 37 day cycle. i wasnt expecting her til tmaro or tuesday!! but im happy to see the bitch this time lol

hows everyone doinggggg


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Emma...I kinda think I am now but don't wanna get excited...I'm 12dpo...could it be too soon still!? Uuggggg why oh why does it have to be unclear?! Lol

Lisa baby sorry about the witch but YAY for 37days sweetie! Dr's tmmr & hopefully back on the TTC by New Years :) woohooo


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmmm that does sound very promissing sweety. Check later or tomorrow morning for sure.

Leese glad ur on a new cycle maybe ttc next shot?? Yessss


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh yeh, could def be too early! Mine never show until day before af due, still plenty of time :thumbup:


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess i hope, i see him monday so im getting results so well talk about it, pray for me i can start lol, i cant wait anymore it sucks assssssssss

how are you feeling emma?


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette-some of ppl dont get bfp til 14 or 15 dpo! dont stress hunni you still have a chance, and if not we both will next cycle!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Absolutely Lisa...me and you baby...New Years O'ing together!!!!! I'll be thinking of ya sweetie...what time is your appt tmmr?

I just sent H to walmart for those digi's...have the weirdest feeling right now...kinda just in LIMBO....

Thanks Emma you give me hope:flower:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm not too bad thanks hun - no spotting or anything for last two days so all good. I'm gonna call into EPAU in the morning and ask for scan in light of spotting and 2moro i'm hitting the big 6 week mark - which is when baby stoppped growing last time. They also said last time that fetal pole looked 'irregular' so i would like to know that this one is growing 'regularly'! Also i might be having a mammogram on 28th so i will bring that up as well and say i need to know what's going on with pregnancy before that :haha: I'm just gonna throw everything at them!! My gut feeling is that my little peanut is ok this time round - might be blind faith i don't know....!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Might be still too early for a digi tho Lisette? I've seen people say on here they are less sensitive....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Emma YAY for 6weeks tmmr!!!! You throw whatever you need to at em girl!!!

I think maybe a little early for the digi too but I told H to get the double pack so I can be neurotic today and do this all over again in 2days hopefully if no AF! LOL...crazy hun! Just did a second cheapie while waiting for H since I have 8more and I swear I see a super faint line!!! Uggggg the wait is killing me! Gonna go get dressed and mentally prepare for xmas music and baking....that should work right! LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Post pics, let us all obsess for you! X


----------



## jkb11

:friends:lisette!!!! thought of you first thing when i woke! i am about to burst!!! everything sounds so promising! when will you test with the digi? yes, post all the pics for us to see and obsess over:kiss: i cant wait will check back in with you soon:flower:


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG OMG OMG.............digi says pregnant 1-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

And now FREAKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG OMG OMG.............digi says pregnant 1-2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> And now FREAKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Omg omg omg im freakin out with u sweety!!!! Congrats there futur mommy!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you sweetie pie!!!!! I'm such a hot mess right now!!!!! Don't know what to do first! Soo much for baking eh!!!!! LOL


----------



## babydust818

Lisette!!!!! Congrats to you darling!!! You so deserve it. Don't you even think once about giving up PUPO squad!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

OMG I TOTALLY KNEW IT ARRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!
That is soooooooo awesome!

Merry Christmas lisette eh?! So happy for you xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG are you kidding me sweetie! I can't make it through my day without you amazing PUPO girls!!! Thank you for the congrats, I'm soooo happy and scared all at the same time...i guess its gonna be like that for now but I promise to stay as happy and positive as I can...give this little bean a fair chance!

I love you guys bunches :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

MrsMoo72 said:


> OMG I TOTALLY KNEW IT ARRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!
> That is soooooooo awesome!
> 
> Merry Christmas lisette eh?! So happy for you xxxx

Emma honestly you gave me that little push this morning cuz I was totally gonna wait till Tuesday to POAS again!!!!!! I'm in shock right now....yes...Christmas in a week!!!!! LIKE OMG I couldn't have a better gift in the world!!!!!!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## jessy1101

Im happy u got this amazing early xmas prez hunny. We love u so much and u better not think bout leaving us cuz i kick ur pregnant booty! Ohh...well maybe i ll wait 9 monthsthen kick it lololol


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm not going anywhere baby cakes!!! You are are the awesomest girls I could ever ask for!!!!!! Plus I gotta stay on here and see every one of your amazing BFP's coming up!!!!!!!!! Thank you again girls, I couldn't have made it through the process without all your love and laughs and :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats Lisette!! :) very exciting!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww congrats Lisette! See I told you I should have bet on that BFP!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank u soo much Stacie :) All the positive vibes worked!!! Praying u have lots of xmassy dust blowing ur way sweetie! Xoxoxoxo


----------



## lauren10

Yay just read the news, Lisette congratulations I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!

HUGS!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

woooooo hoooooo!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::bunny::xmas12:


CONGRATS GIRLIE! YOU WILL MAKE AN AWESOME MOMMY!


----------



## jkb11

im just so excited! I knew it!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omggg lisette congrats hunnniiii ahhhhhhh so happy for u girlxoxoxoo


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, seriously guys! I feel like my SIL has to one up me on everything! DS had his Christmas play today at church and was soooo stinkin cute in it. So I log into FB only to see all three of my nieces were in a Christmas play at another church, and besides that the baby was baby jesus in the play!!! Seriously? They don't even go to church... I know this is all in my head and I am being a complete bitch by even thinking these things, but when is it my family's turn? When do we get to enjoy something without having to share it with my SIL? We start TTC and my SIL announces she is pregnant. We finally get pregnant then MC and she gets to have a healthy baby (despite her not taking care of herself!) I don't like to have the "Woe is me" moments but come on, I need to catch a break!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace i totally understand...every one of my inlaws has kids...its nice to spend time w them but its lusa wens my turn...sucks so bad...


----------



## themarshas

I got on her tonight to check for a new BFP and yea!!!! Lisette! Congratulations! I just knew it!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww u guys thank u soo much! I feel soo lucky to have met u all & hope you'll let me stay & watch each & every one of ur exciting BFP's up in here! Early 2012 for all u lovely ladies!

Jkb how many more days to testing? Its crazy exciting but sad for my loss & scared for my heart to hurt again all balled into one!

Stacie I know how u feel...post of pic of ur adorable lil man! We want to see how cute he was :) :hugs:

Lisa what time tmmr chica? T&P ur way tonight! Xxxxxx


----------



## babydust818

Stacie my two aunts whom are sisters always have to out do eachother and everyone. I honestly can't stand people like that!!! Fuck her seriously. You deserve a break, a big fucking break!!! Tell her to lick your taint. I can't stand people grrr!!!


----------



## jkb11

AWW! LISETTE- ENJOY YOUR TIME GIRLIE!!! IM SURE ITS HARD NOT TO WORRY AND OBSESS BUT YOU GOT THIS! ENJOY EVERY SECOND OF IT! 

I AM GOING TO BE BAD AND TEST TUESDAY BUT I WORK NIGHT SHIFT MONDAY SO I WILL COME HOME AND SLEEP TIL 2ISH THEN WAKE UP AND TEST IT WILL BE MY FMU ( AFTERNOON LOL) 

CONGRATS AGAIN HONEY:xmas3:


NewbieLisette said:


> Awww u guys thank u soo much! I feel soo lucky to have met u all & hope you'll let me stay & watch each & every one of ur exciting BFP's up in here! Early 2012 for all u lovely ladies!
> 
> Jkb how many more days to testing? Its crazy exciting but sad for my loss & scared for my heart to hurt again all balled into one!
> 
> Stacie I know how u feel...post of pic of ur adorable lil man! We want to see how cute he was :) :hugs:
> 
> Lisa what time tmmr chica? T&P ur way tonight! Xxxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

My due date wud b around october 2 if i get pteg this cycle!!! Lol exciting...im so anxious lisette...so hsppy for u again sweeti xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

10 am!!! Ill let ya all kno the results :)


----------



## jkb11

ALL THE BEST TO YOU:flower: HOPE HE GIVES YOU THE CLEAR TO ALL THE BOW CHICA WOW WOW U CAN HANDLE! LOL!


keepthefaithx said:


> 10 am!!! Ill let ya all kno the results :)


----------



## lauren10

Good luck Lisa, can't wait to hear!

Lisette how's your day going? How excited is your DH?

So today was the day last time that I miscarried. I know I have no reason to think it will happen againbut stillit's always in your mind, right? Looking forward to the 12 week ultrasound and hearing everything's all right :)

Good night lovely PUPOs!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren hunni I'm sorry :( I know its always there right! Tmmr would be exactly 4months...I cried for my little angel today..I felt bad for being happy again but then I stopped & thanked God & remembered that I need to take it one precious day at a time & be as positive & calm as possible for this little bean to have the best chance possible right! I was on a EDD calculator & it tells u when ur out of the first tri...will be while we're on our cruise & right after my bday...Feb.15 is when I can really breathe till then one day at a time! How's Boston treating u sweetie? When is ur 12week scan? Soon right?

Lisa hunni I'm gonna be stalking for that update! Really good feeling girl! U gonna be bow chica wow wow ur lil heart out sweetie! Did ya tell H to get ready?! Lol

Rachel what's the cbfm showing today? FX this is it for u :) I know its hard but its right around the corner sweetie, believe it! :hugs:

Jkb I'm totally gonna be squinting at a pic with ya...great feeling for u too! Actually had a better one for u than me & look :) We were cycle buddies & now gonna be edd buddies too :) can't wait to hear on the job front for u tmmr! Exciting week all around! :hugs:

How's everyone xmas fun coming along? I got through almonds & H wrapped! Got some baking left & I'm done! God it feels good to be almost DONE!!! Going to get bloodwork done in the morning & waiting for results by email...how fast have u girls gotten them back ussually? Also the dr gave me a perscription to fill incase my LP was short supposed to help...Prometrium 100mg...anyone ever heard or taken?


----------



## babydust818

Congrats again Lisette. I'm very happy for you. You absolutely deserve it. Keep us posted. My cbfm gave me a high today. Should be O'ing soon! Hoping for a new years baby.

I think I'm super close to O'ing. My boobs been hurting on and off today. We BD tonight. Just hope they wanna swim. Well if jkb gets her bfp this go round then all that's left is jessy, me, stacie, lisa. I'm not gonna stress bout the baby making. I made that statement early this month so I'm sticking to it!! I can't help but sit back and wonder when is it really gonna be my time? Prob not till 2015 fml


----------



## lauren10

So lisette, he wants you to take that now to help the bean stick? Boston is greattonight is our big date night in the city!!

Rach it's not about being first or last, we're all gonna get our babies when the time is right! Keep being happy and doing what you're doing, you're doing great! Xx

Kimberly can't wait for Tuesday for you!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Lauren hunni I'm sorry :( I know its always there right! Tmmr would be exactly 4months...I cried for my little angel today..I felt bad for being happy again but then I stopped & thanked God & remembered that I need to take it one precious day at a time & be as positive & calm as possible for this little bean to have the best chance possible right! I was on a EDD calculator & it tells u when ur out of the first tri...will be while we're on our cruise & right after my bday...Feb.15 is when I can really breathe till then one day at a time! How's Boston treating u sweetie? When is ur 12week scan? Soon right?
> 
> Lisa hunni I'm gonna be stalking for that update! Really good feeling girl! U gonna be bow chica wow wow ur lil heart out sweetie! Did ya tell H to get ready?! Lol
> 
> Rachel what's the cbfm showing today? FX this is it for u :) I know its hard but its right around the corner sweetie, believe it! :hugs:
> 
> Jkb I'm totally gonna be squinting at a pic with ya...great feeling for u too! Actually had a better one for u than me & look :) We were cycle buddies & now gonna be edd buddies too :) can't wait to hear on the job front for u tmmr! Exciting week all around! :hugs:
> 
> How's everyone xmas fun coming along? I got through almonds & H wrapped! Got some baking left & I'm done! God it feels good to be almost DONE!!! Going to get bloodwork done in the morning & waiting for results by email...how fast have u girls gotten them back ussually? Also the dr gave me a perscription to fill incase my LP was short supposed to help...Prometrium 100mg...anyone ever heard or taken?

Lisette- that is what I take, I take 200mg once daily, but I was on 200mg twice daily before I MC'd. They can have some side effects, so either take them at night or when you have some time to sit for a minute. I also try to take mine with food. It doesn't seem to really help my LP, It maybe gives me one more day of just spotting before AF arrives, but it should give you a little extra progesterone for you bean. It honestly can't hurt you, it can only help.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie awesome news! Thank u for the heads up! My Dr said to insert vagionally at night so that's perfect! Do u take orally & that's why with food helps?


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Stacie awesome news! Thank u for the heads up! My Dr said to insert vagionally at night so that's perfect! Do u take orally & that's why with food helps?

Yup I take it orally, and I have heard that if you take it vaginally that there are less side effects. I might try vaginally this month and see if that helps. My Dr. never gave me directions on how to take it, but the bottle from the pharmacy says to take in orally.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Maybe try it Stacie, the pharmacist actually asked me what my Dr had advised cuz you can take them both ways but she said defintaley more side effects taken orally! Here's hoping!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey grlsss how ya feelin listette!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlie!!!! How YOU feeling??? Big day sweetie! gonna go great :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, I am so excited for your appt! I really think you will be joining the TTC girlies really soon!


----------



## jessy1101

Sup peeps?

Lisette sweety how u doing this morning? Has it sunken in yet?? LOL

Leese i'm anxiously waiting right along with u sweety u better keep me in da loop!

Rach that's awsome a new years baby would seriously rock!

Jbk omg hunny ur time is coming right up isnt it? Oooohhh la laaa..

Stace how r u?

Lauren i'm so glad ur passing that day and that hopefully from now on u'll be able to breath a teeny bit easier!

It's monday morning..beurkkk..and the countdown for xmas has now begun wooooooooooo


----------



## Twinkie210

Monday already ??? :(

I am counting down the days until Christmas break! We have the whole week between Christmas and New Years off, sooo..... Yup I am done on Thursday afternoon! Eh, I may take all of Thursday off too, you never know!

DH didn't want to BD last night, jerk. He didn't come to bed until after I was asleep, but I woke up and asked him and he said no, we would wait until today! Loser! And my dog ate a bunch of my cookies last night! This week is not starting off good, I am glad it will be a short one!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Monday already ??? :(
> 
> I am counting down the days until Christmas break! We have the whole week between Christmas and New Years off, sooo..... Yup I am done on Thursday afternoon! Eh, I may take all of Thursday off too, you never know!
> 
> DH didn't want to BD last night, jerk. He didn't come to bed until after I was asleep, but I woke up and asked him and he said no, we would wait until today! Loser! And my dog ate a bunch of my cookies last night! This week is not starting off good, I am glad it will be a short one!

OMG lolol. Bad DH and bad dog too. 

I was sorta pissy at my DH yesterday. We were talking bout the whole TTC and that i was starting to get worried abit since i have no clue what's the what and etc. He started saying that it's hard sometimes for him cuz when i O he's not in the mood and i jump him and etc.

I was like dude ok no u will not go there listen i check my goddamnn cervical fluides to know if i'm getting EWCM i pee on O sticks to know if i'm oing i countdown and track my period and fertiles times. U just have to get ur dick up and put it in my vagina. That's it. I cant be all boo hoo for u then cuz damnit u got it easy!

'sigh' i mean come on seriously??


----------



## jessy1101

It's hard cuz he works in construction so when he comes home he's pretty much burnt out and sleeps. 

It's going on 9 years that we're together so naturaly we dont have sex multiple times a day every day like in the begining. I try for at least 3-4 times a week but sometimes it's tricky and sometimes it isnt.

I dunno is it me? Is it bad that i almost molest him as soon as i get a pos on an opk?? LOL


----------



## babydust818

I do the same jessy. Me and my OH will dtd like 2-3 x's a week. During O its everyday. After O its never LOL. Well like 2 times a week. 

Tell him to get the B====D ready to &#8226;&#8226;&#8226; in your («{}»)


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I do the same jessy. Me and my OH will dtd like 2-3 x's a week. During O its everyday. After O its never LOL. Well like 2 times a week.
> 
> Tell him to get the B====D   Hard and ready to spit in your («{}»)

I know!! It's the exact same for us too! He even suggested he use a cup and we could baster it to make sure...i was like dude WTF???? U rather that then have sex with me??? He was like noonoo but i can have a huge load that u would be able to use on ur O days if ever just in case...ya ummm..lemme think bout that for a min...NO!


----------



## babydust818

Omg! Do they think we just do it to make babies? Uhm hello we enjoy it!!! C'mon its not that hard!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I kinda figure if we do get to that point then it would be like i'm using him for his spermies right?

Sometimes i swear men r stoopid.


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL ladies! I am way worse than you guys... before we started TTC, we would have sex maybe 3 or 4 times a month! Then he was all mad when I wanted to do it more often! After our loss he has came around to the idea that we need to BD more if we are going to get pregnant again, but he doesn't understand that I don't know exactly which days we should have sex... I mean I can take OPKs, but that only gives me a 12-24 hour window! The days before that are important to, and it is all guess work! He drives me crazy! I am like oh poor baby, you are so mistreated because you have to have lots of sex with your wife... life is soooo hard!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL ladies! I am way worse than you guys... before we started TTC, we would have sex maybe 3 or 4 times a month! Then he was all mad when I wanted to do it more often! After our loss he has came around to the idea that we need to BD more if we are going to get pregnant again, but he doesn't understand that I don't know exactly which days we should have sex... I mean I can take OPKs, but that only gives me a 12-24 hour window! The days before that are important to, and it is all guess work! He drives me crazy! I am like oh poor baby, you are so mistreated because you have to have lots of sex with your wife... life is soooo hard!

Ahhhh Twinks u know where i'm coming from! It's just hard since we pretty much have to work at it sooooo much and the guys just have to inject us with man juice that's it!

Ditto for the O time wise. Yes opks can give me a positive and it is a 12 to 24 hour window but sometimes if say ur stressed or etc it can actualy pause O time and u can O abit later then expected. So how in the hell are we supose to get a concrete answer? It's better to try and bd almost 4 times a week and that way ur garanteed to catch it.

But if he aint bding me then i aint catching it LOL. I think he's just pooped from last time..i admit i was like ok see this? Positive opk? Ya sexting it up for at least 5 days now buddy. He says he felt bodily abused..i was like stop whining LOL.

Nice to know i'm not the only one tho..i was kinda worreid for a minute..


----------



## themarshas

You definetly aren't alone! Before ttc we had sex pretty regularly- maybe every other day (we both have high sex drives haha). While Ttc we had sex every other day until just before O, then everyday for 3 days, then no sex for the rest haha because we were both over it by then. My DH complained about having to have "sex on command" but my reply was always get over it, you said that you wanted a baby and this is how it is done. Since I've been pregnant we have sex like once a week... it's sad. But usually I feel like crap by dinner time and sex is the last thing on my mind by the time bed time comes around. I'm tired, I'm sick to my stomach, and my boobs are killing me. Poor DH... I'm just hoping that week 12 brings about some changes and I'll feel better overall.


----------



## NewbieLisette

You're not alone AT ALL girlies!!! The first few cycles H would conviniently complain he was tired or couldn't make it happen right around O time!!!! I was like WTF Dude!!!!!!!! Finally we talked and agreed ok EOD nomatter what time of the cycle it is....well atleast we try to stick to that and this way I wouldn't tell him when I was O'ing cuz or else...BLOCKED!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, this conversation made me nod my head all the way thru haha! We are exactly the same! 

Good news - my scan is booked for 2.10pm on wed yipeeeee!!!! Hopefully peanut will be growing away in there..... And since im what, like 6 hrs ahead of all you guys you will know the outcome on wed morn!! Everything crossed for us please girls...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Emma :wave:

Promise I'll be keeping everything crossed sweetie! Gonna be a great day you'll see :)


----------



## themarshas

Emma- everything crossed for you! But I'm sure all is well. Trying to tell myself the same thing. I have my apt 1pm on Wednesday. First meeting with the midwife and hoping for a scan booking sometime right after new years.


----------



## jessy1101

Emma i've got all 10 fingers and toes crossed for u sweet pea!! It's gonna be great for sure :)

Ouffff i'm glad i'm not alone then it makes me feel tons better. I agree the idea is to try and do the whole EOD but all the time so it covers O time and it'S normal so no over working and etc.

Do u guys agree tho that men r babies and have nuttin to complain about?? I mean boo freakin hooo u have to have an orgasm and that's it LOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Agreed.


----------



## babydust818

Everything crossed for you miss Emma and peanut!!!!!

Jesse guys are way beyond babies. ugh they're just a huge pain in the rear.

everything crossed for you too marshas!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all

just got back from my appointment.

okay lets start with leo.

he has really fast good quality sperm but smaller quantity then normal..but for the most part hes good, well he has a bacteria in his sperm, he needs to be on 2 weeks of antibiotics, but its fine..

okayy soo

i have mthfr. a gene from both parents...apparently small clots deplete all the vitamins baby needs...
i started crying of course but assures me ill be okay and its not the "worst one" which is good

he wants me on baby aspirin, he think thats enough no heparin or anything that god.

i have to wait another cycle cuz he wants me to and to clear up leos bacteria in his sperm.

he also wants me on clomid to make me o faster, and then progesterone to hold the baby.

crazyy okay well at least i know whats wrong right...ooh boy crazy day!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese this is all good tho right?? I mean it's fixable no prob??


----------



## keepthefaithx

What is the official name of the MTHFR gene?
The official name of this gene is &#8220;methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase (NAD(P)H).&#8221;

MTHFR is the gene's official symbol. The MTHFR gene is also known by other names, listed below.

Read more about gene names and symbols on the About page.

What is the normal function of the MTHFR gene?
The MTHFR gene provides instructions for making an enzyme called methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase. This enzyme plays a role in processing amino acids, the building blocks of proteins. Methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase is important for a chemical reaction involving forms of the B-vitamin folate (also called folic acid or vitamin B9). Specifically, this enzyme converts 5,10-methylenetetrahydrofolate to 5-methyltetrahydrofolate. This reaction is required for the multistep process that converts the amino acid homocysteine to another amino acid, methionine. The body uses methionine to make proteins and other important compounds.

How are changes in the MTHFR gene related to health conditions?
homocystinuria - caused by mutations in the MTHFR gene
At least 40 mutations in the MTHFR gene have been identified in people with homocystinuria. Most of these mutations change single amino acids in methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase. These changes impair the function of the enzyme, and some cause the enzyme to be turned off (inactivated). Other mutations lead to the production of an abnormally small, nonfunctional version of the enzyme. Without functional methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase, homocysteine cannot be converted to methionine. As a result, homocysteine builds up in the bloodstream, and the amount of methionine is reduced. Some of the excess homocysteine is excreted in urine. Researchers have not determined how altered levels of homocysteine and methionine lead to the health problems associated with homocystinuria.

anencephaly - associated with the MTHFR gene
Several variations (polymorphisms) in the MTHFR gene have been associated with an increased risk of neural tube defects (NTDs), a group of birth defects that occur during the development of the brain and spinal cord. Anencephaly is one of the most common types of neural tube defect. Affected individuals are missing large parts of the brain and have missing or incompletely formed skull bones.

The most well-studied polymorphism related to the risk of neural tube defects changes a single DNA building block (nucleotide) in the MTHFR gene. Specifically, it replaces the nucleotide cytosine with the nucleotide thymine at position 677 (written as 677C>T). This variant, which is relatively common in many populations worldwide, produces a form of methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase that has reduced activity at higher temperatures (thermolabile). People with the thermolabile form of the enzyme have increased levels of homocysteine in their blood.

It is unclear how variations in the MTHFR gene increase the likelihood of neural tube defects. However, the increased risk may be related to differences in the ability of methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase to process folate. A shortage of this vitamin is an established risk factor for neural tube defects.

spina bifida - associated with the MTHFR gene
Polymorphisms in the MTHFR gene are also associated with an increased risk of spina bifida, another common type of neural tube defect. In people with this condition, the bones of the spinal column do not close completely around the developing nerves of the spinal cord. As a result, part of the spinal cord may stick out through an opening in the spine, leading to permanent nerve damage.

As described above, variations in the MTHFR gene may increase the risk of neural tube defects by changing the ability of methylenetetrahydrofolate reductase to process folate.

other disorders - increased risk from variations of the MTHFR gene
Polymorphisms in the MTHFR gene have also been studied as possible risk factors for a variety of common conditions. These include heart disease, stroke, high blood pressure (hypertension), high blood pressure during pregnancy (preeclampsia), an eye disorder called glaucoma, psychiatric disorders, and certain types of cancer. The 677C>T polymorphism in the MTHFR gene has also been suggested as a risk factor for cleft lip and palate, a birth defect in which there is a split in the upper lip and an opening in the roof of the mouth. Studies of MTHFR gene variations in people with these disorders have had mixed results, with associations found in some studies but not in others. Therefore, it remains unclear what role changes in the MTHFR gene play in determining the risk of these complex conditions.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Uhh crazy right? But hey we will get thru it :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

MTHFR and Pregnancy
Because of a mother with MTHFRs inability to efficiently metabolize folic acid and vitamin B9, the disorder has been linked to a variety of pregnancy complications such as chromosomal abnormalities, such as Down syndrome, and congenital malformations. 

Elevated levels of homocysteine have been associated with placental disease, preeclampsia and recurrent pregnancy loss. 21% of women with high levels of homocysteine experience recurrent pregnancy loss. 

Symptoms
Because MTHFR is a blood-based disease with many varieties, symptoms vary depending on the exact mutation of the disease. They can include: 

blood clots 
depression 
anxiety 

Detection
Blood testing is the most accurate way to screen for MTHFR. This is especially true if women have a history of complicated pregnancies, including recurrent pregnancy loss and/or stillbirths, or if they have given birth to a child with neural tube defects, such as spina bifida.

Treatment
Taking folic acid can help women with certain mutations of the disease. Folic acid can be found in eggs, dark leafy vegetables, such as spinach and broccoli, oranges and orange juice and legumes, such as peas and dried beans. Vitamin supplements also contain folic acid.


----------



## MrsMoo72

That's all a bit over my head Lisa?!! Do you have to take extra folic acid then? Sounds like you've got some answers though and like Jess said it sounds like your dr has a plan of how to treat this MoTHerF*ckeR!!!

You will definitely get through it and have a healthy baby in your arms nxt year :happydance:


----------



## babydust818

MTHFR def sounds like an abbrev for motherfucker. Well lisa i honestly think its all good news. You found the problem. Sure its gonna take another friggin month BUT when you can you should be able to catch that sperm quick. His sperm will be infection free and you will be all vitamin'd up and nice n ready. I think its all good news. Right now is the time you're bettering yourselves to welcoming in a new baby!! You've finally got somewhere and will get your baby in 2012!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I am glad that your Dr. could give you some answers! I know a couple people with this mutation and it sounds like you have the less serious one right? I am glad your Dr. has a plan.


----------



## themarshas

Lisa- I'd consider that great news! It's treatable and that's all that matters. Plus, you know you can get pregnant so now you'll have help with making it a successful 9 months! Half way there really! 

Jessy- I agree, men have nothing to complain about! I was reading in the 1st Trimester Section last night about this girl who felt so bad for her fionce who had diagnosed himself with some "father to be" depression (I don't remember what she called it). Apparently he had been moody and quiet since her BFP (she was only 5 weeks btw) and he apparently decided that he had some sort of depression that men get when their spouse is pregnant and they feel left out. I was like seriously? I told my DH that if he was feeling depressed I'd gladly give him some of my symptoms  He said he was perfectly fine with being left out of some of the things I have to endure during pregnacy haha. I also told him that if he came up with BS like that I'd physically hurt him. Ohhh Men.


----------



## jessy1101

OMG seriously?? Father to be depression?? WTF LOLOLOL that's just sad on so many levels. The guy doesnt have to go threw some of the extremely unpleasants things that comes with pregnancy and labors so excuse me but suck it up dude we can almost see ur vagina jesus.

I've been runing around like a chicken with it's head cut off all freakin day. I've got a huge meeting from 2:30 until 4 and i finish at icky 5. Then full day tomorrow and that's it. Finish at noon on wednesday. Thrusday is our staff party all afternoon and finish at noon on friday. 

Ooohhh on another interesting note i bought pre-seed this weekend! I'll be trying it out for this cycle and we'll see what's the what i guess. I've heard tons of good things about it so i'm excited to see. O wise will be some point this week i just dunno when...hmmm....xmas baby conception? Interesting...

How's everybody's monday? Leese i really think this is good and ur doctor will definetly help u threw everything.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa hunni I'm sooo happy you got some good advise and some action you can take instead of just keep trying ur fine!!!!!! Lots of :hugs: your way my friend!

Jessy - pre-seed....LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Lisa hunni I'm sooo happy you got some good advise and some action you can take instead of just keep trying ur fine!!!!!! Lots of :hugs: your way my friend!
> 
> Jessy - pre-seed....LOVE IT!!!!!

Really it's good?? I cant believe i've never tried it. I figure it will be good cuz i find last month i didnt have almost any EWCM...so this could be a good thing lolol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks everyone!

yes stacie it is the less serious one thank god....

im just so nervous i feel like barfing like this is sooo much and i feel so bad that my parents feel like its there fault. bc its a gene from each of them...

it def does look like it stands for motherfucker. and its a mother fucking pain my ass lol

but yea at least i know whats going on and my doctor is great love him so much!

ahhhhh cant wait to start ttcing!


----------



## keepthefaithx

He also told me i would take the baby aspirin up to 36 weeks then he will see me in the delievery room, does that mean he wants to take the baby early? i should have asked but i was mush brain with all i was just told...lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hear mixed reviews about preseed idk ahhh!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> He also told me i would take the baby aspirin up to 36 weeks then he will see me in the delievery room, does that mean he wants to take the baby early? i should have asked but i was mush brain with all i was just told...lol

It sounds like he will deliver you early... but you may have to quit taking the baby asprin before you deliver anyway, because they thin your blood and could cause bleeding issues when you deliver (especially if you have a C-section). I am pretty sure my boss had to quit taking heprin before her C-section, I don't know if aspirin is the same way??

I wouldn't worry about that right now anyway, you will have plenty of time to worry about that once you get your BFP! So once you get your next AF you will get to start clomid and then the lovely progesterone supplements...


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks stacie, u always know everything lol

if any of you know people with this give me some success stories lol xoxoxox


----------



## Twinkie210

Girl, I have researched so much stuff when TTC and because many of the women in my support group also have fertility issues, I have heard a lot of stories from them! I think I could always change careers and work in the medical field! LOL, except I would not want to be around pregnant women all day!

I don't know her personally, but one of the women in my support group has that same mutation and she delivered a healthy baby after her loss. So things are definately looking up, now that you got your diagnosis! You make me want to call and schedule an appt with my Dr. I wish I had some answers...


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Stacie you are an amazing resource! How you feeling today? BD tonight :)

Lisa hunni I hope only good things from now on my friend!!!!!

Jessy I don't use pre-seed internally...maybe that makes a diffrence...just a tiny bit goes a long way...like you would lube.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i wish you could see my dr lol hes great.

yea i needed someone who was guna test EVERYTHING. u know?

im guna be taking baby asprin, clomid & progesterone ...i never expected him to say clomid but he wants my cycles shorter. and me to o on cd 14 which is great ! 

i cant wait to start trying ahhh!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

theres a higher rate of twins w clomid too!!!

cool!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I think twins would be scary!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Girl, I have researched so much stuff when TTC and because many of the women in my support group also have fertility issues, I have heard a lot of stories from them! I think I could always change careers and work in the medical field! LOL, except I would not want to be around pregnant women all day!
> 
> I don't know her personally, but one of the women in my support group has that same mutation and she delivered a healthy baby after her loss. So things are definately looking up, now that you got your diagnosis! You make me want to call and schedule an appt with my Dr. I wish I had some answers...

OMG i definetly hear ya about the doctor stuff!


----------



## themarshas

The thought of twins terrifies me. Glad I only have one little bean in there. Two daycare payments, car seats, cribs, feedings, changes, ect, ect... I think one is a good number to start with haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

i would be happy with anything, lol twins will be hard but whatever i get i get lol

i would like 1 at a time tho lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i would be happy with anything, lol twins will be hard but whatever i get i get lol
> 
> i would like 1 at a time tho lol

Ditto if i get 2 next shot i'll be thrilled. I just at least want to start somewhere LOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette did you call ur dr and let him know??? xo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa my Dr is awesome, he gave me his personal email while he's away in Florida & said email me as soon as u get ur bfp plus I already had blood forms ready, script & refferal to a new gyno (he is semi-retired now & just does what he feels like-lol) so yes I emailed him right away yesterday & within 2hours he wrote back! Aawwwww wanted to hug him :) now just waiting to scan my bw resutls for his review tmmr! Kinda nervous u guys! Just praying right now...and for u guys too! I want us to all have sticky babies in our bellies for 2012 :) I would LOVE twins! I was sure last time it would be actually but it wasn't...I guess we'll see...hope ill get an early scan in the new year as well (saving this for my crazy long email tmmr! Lol...obsessive neurotic much!? Me? Nah!!!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

of course your guna be nervous, its a scary thing u know!

but im sure you'll be just fine hunni!

you have to let us know when your first apt is!!

i hope confusedprego is okay. she hasnt been pupo :(


----------



## confusedprego

Hi ladies :) 

I'm still here - just stalking you guys  I have a hard time keeping up! Plus, I've been pretty sick the last week or so, so I haven't been on as much - good thing!! I switched my prenatal vitamins and have been feeling a ton better! Makes me nervous to feel better though. 

Lisa - I'm so glad to hear they found out what's wrong! You'll have your baby before ya know it now!! So exciting!! 

I hope everyone is doing great!! Everyone have fun plans for the holidays?


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh after snuggling a bit with my hunny i feels tons better. Bouncing back from feeling a bit blue today.

Im just scared that it s taking a bit and if it s cuz something is wrong or not. Im just gonna enjoy the holidays, get mahh freak on as much as possible and see what the new year brings.

I cant wait till my afternoon off wednesday and shopping like cray cray!! Sephora mhhhmmm me likey!

Staff party thursday day wise then it will b friday whaaa

How r u guys holding up countdown wise??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww thanks Lisa...its really comforting to know u guys understand the mess of emotions & just how extra neurotic we all get to be! Lol what's for dinner btw? U still doing WW?

CP soo happy to see ya on here checking on us :) glad the pre-natal switch is helping sweetie! Lol I know what u mean though about not wanting to feel good! Just being sick would be nice for me right now! No big xmas plans, quiet with some family & friends...how about u girlie? Is ur next scan at 12weeks?


----------



## jkb11

hi girls hope everyone is great! i have to be fast b/c i am at work. lisa - glad you have your results and a plan! just 1 more month girlie!!
So i did not hear from the other job today:wacko: so close to 5 i called their HR she laughed and said sorry the recruiters can take a while to call... ughhh! i am calling back first thing in the am b/c i was suppose to let the other job know today.. 

any how everybody have a great night will catch up tom.


----------



## keepthefaithx

jkb11 said:


> hi girls hope everyone is great! i have to be fast b/c i am at work. lisa - glad you have your results and a plan! just 1 more month girlie!!
> So i did not hear from the other job today:wacko: so close to 5 i called their HR she laughed and said sorry the recruiters can take a while to call... ughhh! i am calling back first thing in the am b/c i was suppose to let the other job know today..
> 
> any how everybody have a great night will catch up tom.

hope it goes well hunni, thanks for the support! xoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## babydust818

Got my drink on tonight and had wonderful BD!!!!! Love him. I think I'm gonna O tmrw but not certain! Fx'd!


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> Ahhh after snuggling a bit with my hunny i feels tons better. Bouncing back from feeling a bit blue today.
> 
> Im just scared that it s taking a bit and if it s cuz something is wrong or not. Im just gonna enjoy the holidays, get mahh freak on as much as possible and see what the new year brings.
> 
> I cant wait till my afternoon off wednesday and shopping like cray cray!! Sephora mhhhmmm me likey!
> 
> Staff party thursday day wise then it will b friday whaaa
> 
> How r u guys holding up countdown wise??

Hey girlie!
Sorry I missed ur post before! Glad ur feeling a little bits better :hugs: Did u book ur cruise crazy girl? Lots of festive BD'ing & dust ur way!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Woo Hoo for O! Well still no + OPK, so probably at least a couple days out from my O... but gonna make DH BD tonight anyway! He got off schedule yesterday.


----------



## lauren10

Lisa so glad you now know exactly what's going on!! I don't know someone with that, but my friend was on clomid and progesterone and is on baby #2 right now! So it works!!!

Kimberly are u testing this am???

Emma cant wait for your u/s results!!


----------



## jkb11

morning! i am working night shift right now and i have had some coffee so i am going to go home and go to bed then test when i wake up. should be around 3 ish.... but i am only 7 dpo so i am not expecting anything. just have the urge to feed my addiction:haha: i will be sure to let yall know. 

How are you feeling?:kiss:


lauren10 said:


> Lisa so glad you now know exactly what's going on!! I don't know someone with that, but my friend was on clomid and progesterone and is on baby #2 right now! So it works!!!
> 
> Kimberly are u testing this am???
> 
> Emma cant wait for your u/s results!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooooo can't wait for an update jkb!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Lauren! Im crapping myself haha! Been having really vivd dreams this time and in one of last nights I was looking in the mirror to see if I had a bump and it was absolutely massive!!! Hoping this is a good sign?! X


----------



## confusedprego

NewbieLisette said:


> Aww thanks Lisa...its really comforting to know u guys understand the mess of emotions & just how extra neurotic we all get to be! Lol what's for dinner btw? U still doing WW?
> 
> CP soo happy to see ya on here checking on us :) glad the pre-natal switch is helping sweetie! Lol I know what u mean though about not wanting to feel good! Just being sick would be nice for me right now! No big xmas plans, quiet with some family & friends...how about u girlie? Is ur next scan at 12weeks?

Thanks! Yea, I didn't start feeling sick until around week 5.5 or so and then from week 6.5 to 8 all hell broke loose and I couldn't keep anything down, and now I switched my vitamin and things seem to be going a lot better. Just been getting headaches and some nausea but no vomiting since Saturday. :shrug: You having any symptoms yet? Yea my next scan is week 12 - which is 3 weeks away, seems like an eternity! When's your first scan?


----------



## confusedprego

MrsMoo72 said:


> Thanks Lauren! Im crapping myself haha! Been having really vivd dreams this time and in one of last nights I was looking in the mirror to see if I had a bump and it was absolutely massive!!! Hoping this is a good sign?! X

That's a great sign!! All my dreams have been kind of disturbing!! I don't like them lol. I've also had spotting dreams :dohh: makes me nervous!


----------



## Twinkie210

One of the ladies at work brought in "apple pie moon shine" for Christmas presents... I am thinking this could be a Merry Christmas afterall... LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

That sounds good Stacie!


----------



## jkb11

hi ladies:flower: so some bad news for me this am... i did not get the job i wanted sooooo bad i still have the other offer standing but it really is not one i want but it would make it possible to be close to my family.... ugh sucks! but maybe its for the best:shrug: maybe Im pregnant...that would be a positive turn. so i guess i need to make a big decision now..... do i take the other job or not. this would be so easy if i knew if i were pregnant or not.
thanks for letting me vent!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

good morning all!

im sorry about the job hunni:(

im doing all research on the blood disease i have and its scaring the SHIT out of me....
some women say they still miscarried w baby aspirin, maybe i should talk to him about a stronger blood thinner.

im SO scared. and this cause alot of issues later in life for me, stroke, heart attack etc.

you hear about still births and etc.

OMGGG but my dr seems very very optimistic he said for me to stop worrying and ill be fine its just so hard. i need to stop reading online i think

:(


----------



## confusedprego

keepthefaithx said:


> good morning all!
> 
> im sorry about the job hunni:(
> 
> im doing all research on the blood disease i have and its scaring the SHIT out of me....
> some women say they still miscarried w baby aspirin, maybe i should talk to him about a stronger blood thinner.
> 
> im SO scared. and this cause alot of issues later in life for me, stroke, heart attack etc.
> 
> you hear about still births and etc.
> 
> OMGGG but my dr seems very very optimistic he said for me to stop worrying and ill be fine its just so hard. i need to stop reading online i think
> 
> :(

I'm tempted to have my husband parental control Google on our computer so ill stop driving myself crazy


----------



## keepthefaithx

good idea hunni..:(


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> hi ladies:flower: so some bad news for me this am... i did not get the job i wanted sooooo bad i still have the other offer standing but it really is not one i want but it would make it possible to be close to my family.... ugh sucks! but maybe its for the best:shrug: maybe Im pregnant...that would be a positive turn. so i guess i need to make a big decision now..... do i take the other job or not. this would be so easy if i knew if i were pregnant or not.
> thanks for letting me vent!!!

Sorry you didn't get the job! I guess, whether you are pregnant or not, you are planning on having a baby in the near future, so how important is it for you to be near family while raising your family? Is the job you are offered a step up? Will it make you happier? I know it is so hard! I am thinking about sending a resume into another company, but I have been where I am at for 5 years now and I have so many friends here. It is hard to just decide if the benefits out weigh the negatives...


----------



## jessy1101

Jbk i'm sorry u didnt get the job u were shooting for. As for the other one well there is no concrete answer. U dont know if ur pregnant or not and u kinda just have to go with ur gut feeling about what u think is best for u. If u feel this torn about taking that job then i dont think u should settle. What's the point in the long run if ur unhappy u know?

LOLOLO no worries Emma i'm convinced ur going to be fine and an awsome MILF heeeeheeeee.

Confused so happy to see u on sweety!! Wow 12 weeks already..how is that possible?? Did i blink and miss almost 3 months?? LOL

Lisette how u doing miss newly preggers? I'm glad ur doctor is da bomb!

Leese sweety u need to stop looking at everything. It's pointless u wont get the answer u want and u'll just stress yourself out. Ur in good hands and ur doctor will help u threw this every step of the way. Plus there is almost me holding ur head in a non physical way lolol. Luv u bunches hunny.

Soooooo t-minus 3 days until we're the 24th of freakin december whaaaa...how can this be??? Thank god i've got a full afternoon shopping day tomorrow. On another positive note i've started uncontrollably leaking EWCM! When i saw that this morning i was like hellzzz ya! 

I've also lost most of my voice since DH and I played Band hero for 2 hours last night and i got it in my brilliant head that i could totaly pull off being lead singer. Ya no. Bad bad bad idea...and now after screaming out Guns and roses, Rolling stones, No doubt, Hinder, Poison, Evanescence and Taylor Swift (haaahaaa omg does that last one not fit in with the genre or what?? LOL) i now sound like a croaky frog. But OMG it was the freakin best lololol. Happy happy happy.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace me thinks we're gonna be Oing almost togethaaaaaaa!! I'm assuming that since miss vadgy herself has started regurgitating EWCM on her own then it means O time is right around the corner??

Or am i in some whack deluisional world where it's just considered vaginal throw up??? Shizzz i hope not...


----------



## keepthefaithx

it doesnt even feel like christmas to me...sucks...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Jessy baby that sounds like soooo much fun!!!!!!! Leeky EWCM???!!!! Can I get a.........:xmas12::xmas8::xmas9: Light em up girlfriend!!!!!!!

Lisa hunni google is NOT your friend!!!! Believe me I wish I never googled half the crap I did cuz for the last few nights every useless fact and story has been dancing around in my head!!!!!!! Gotta get positive even if it means kicking our own butts sometimes!!!! You will be a great 2012 mommy....believe it baby!!!!!! :hugs:

JKB I'm sorry sweetie...I know its the one you really wanted :nope::xmas20: I would say talk to H and feel good in your gut whatever decision you make...sending you lots of virtual hugs and tons of dust for your testing frenzy that's about to begin!!! :xmas10:

CP No real symptoms yet just a little ikky for the last 2 mornings but no real nausea....atleast my boobs started hurting which I'm happy about :thumbup: 3 weeks must feel like forever....I've got a week to my next bloodtest and I'm like :xmas17: Better get real busy with all this xmassy fun ASAP!!!!!!

Lauren how is Boston love? DD having a good time? 

Rachel happy to hear you had a great night sweetie! Lots of dust hunni!

Stacie - YAY for the morning starting off lovely.....its gonna be a very Merry Christmas hunni! Lots of positive vibes your way too :hugs:

Emma - YAY for the awesome dream! LOVE IT :xmas12:

Liz how are you today?

AFM - my bloods show hgc of 46 as of yesterday at 13DPO...according to the little grid it looks good...maybe I'm even a tiny bit further than I thought or hgc is a little stronger (3weeks = 3.6-5.5 & 4weeks = 10.8-708) Girls on PAL say this is higher than theirs at the same time! Just hoping my little bean is strong enough to stick this time....I guess next week will be the big one to see....small positive steps though right..atleast this confirms i'm not having a chemical with AF about to show up any minute! YAY for that :xmas4:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Stace me thinks we're gonna be Oing almost togethaaaaaaa!! I'm assuming that since miss vadgy herself has started regurgitating EWCM on her own then it means O time is right around the corner??
> 
> Or am i in some whack deluisional world where it's just considered vaginal throw up??? Shizzz i hope not...

Oh I sure hope so! I have been doing my OPKs and still no +, but there is a second line on it and it looks fairly dark to me, so maybe in the next couple days??? Unless my body is going to play a cruel joke on me! I have been ozzing EWCM for the past 4 or so days! I am assuming this is from the soy, 'cause I am normally on the dry side up until the day before O! Funny how we get excited about something that is the equivalent to koochy snot! But hey, whatever his little swimmers need to find that egg!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Stace me thinks we're gonna be Oing almost togethaaaaaaa!! I'm assuming that since miss vadgy herself has started regurgitating EWCM on her own then it means O time is right around the corner??
> 
> Or am i in some whack deluisional world where it's just considered vaginal throw up??? Shizzz i hope not...
> 
> Oh I sure hope so! I have been doing my OPKs and still no +, but there is a second line on it and it looks fairly dark to me, so maybe in the next couple days??? Unless my body is going to play a cruel joke on me! I have been ozzing EWCM for the past 4 or so days! I am assuming this is from the soy, 'cause I am normally on the dry side up until the day before O! Funny how we get excited about something that is the equivalent to koochy snot! But hey, whatever his little swimmers need to find that egg!Click to expand...

Ahhh see i'm thrilled cuz last month i didnt have any EWCM! It was kinda scary...sooo looks like a step in da right direction!

Same thing for me Opk wise i did one this morning and the second line is there but not dark enough yet for a positive. Which is fine since i'm only cd12 sooooo plenty of time. I'm kinda hoping i O this weekend cuz it's always easier to get down and dirty when ur off u know? Bowchica wow wow morning goodness oooo la la


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette seriously i just all around wuv u bunches and bunches hunny! I'm glad we met.

Ditto for all u other fabulous women on here...i seriously think i would of been lost all these months without you.


----------



## themarshas

Hey all! I don't feel like it's christmas either! Sure the tree is up, and shopping is done but there is no snow. We can't have Xmas without snow! Snow already!!! Ok, my rant is done... I did get pretty excited thinking that next christmas we could have a 5 month old.. crazy! 

My DH has started researching daycares and the cost and waiting lists are insane. Literally we will tell people and book a daycare in the same breath because most of them have over a year waiting list. blah! Fortunetly my Dh and I will be able to go quite a while with both of us only working part time so at least we won't need a daycare immediately (he gets an excessive amount of vayk time and I don't make enough to make daycare full time a viable option).

I have my midwife appointment tomorrow and then a busy week and a half coming up. My DH and I both have divorced and remarried parents so that's 4 xmas, plus 2 with extended family on both sides, plus we had one last weekend. Ridic. In addition, my high school friends are all in town so we're having dinner, we're house sitting next week for DH's parents, and my sisters baby shower is the tues after christmas- the same night our friends fly into town to stay with us. And we're going to Montreal for NYE weekend. Looking forward to the busy-ness and thankful for the distractions from work-- which is in uproar at the moment. 

Well that's what's going on here. Hoping my Apt goes well tomorrow. Hoping for another scan to be booked. And Hoping things at work get better. 

JKB- I recommend never taking a job that you think you'll hate, it makes the days long and getting up a pain in the ass. I actually like my job-- most of the time-- except right now. However having a job is better than no job... So, good luck with your decision!


----------



## jessy1101

Honestly i'm glad i love my job too. I could not imagine getting up every morning and being like shitt do i have to go? And then getting home at night in a bad mood too?? Nope nada zilch...

Plus i think what makes it even better is once again having a hot boss that is hilarious. Eye candy and what not teeeeheeeeeee


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooo let's do another wonderfull topic of the day.

Today's topic is What would be the most embarassing and or painfull thing you would be willing to do for 10 000$??? I could of gone higher price wise but i'm curious to see how low people are willing to go money wise for embarassing things.

Deets!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> Lisette seriously i just all around wuv u bunches and bunches hunny! I'm glad we met.
> 
> Ditto for all u other fabulous women on here...i seriously think i would of been lost all these months without you.

Awwwwwwww :cry::cry::cry:

You know I'm a hot mess already!!! I wuv you girls all bunches and bunches too!!!! I swear its been the hardest few months of my life and I can't imagine not having met you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Lisette seriously i just all around wuv u bunches and bunches hunny! I'm glad we met.
> 
> Ditto for all u other fabulous women on here...i seriously think i would of been lost all these months without you.
> 
> Awwwwwwww :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> You know I'm a hot mess already!!! I wuv you girls all bunches and bunches too!!!! I swear its been the hardest few months of my life and I can't imagine not having met you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

LOLOL well it's true i complete adore everyone on here. All my TTCBFF's hiihii :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well you TTCBFF's are getting fewer and fewer thanks to all the lovely BFPs recently! I can't wait until we are all preggy BFFs!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Well you TTCBFF's are getting fewer and fewer thanks to all the lovely BFPs recently! I can't wait until we are all preggy BFFs!

That's ok we're just gonna have to upgrade to Bump BFF's lolol. It will come i have no doubt in that for sure.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww lisette thats nice, i feel the same way about all you guys :)


----------



## babydust818

Good Afternoon babydolls! :)

Stacie - omg applepie moonshine is awesome!!! You can't taste the alcohol at all. It tastes like a cinnamon bun! I have some in the fridge right now. My OH's coworker made it for him. He puts it in a mason jar and sells it for just $5. Its real good! You feeling any better as far as your whole SIL ordeal?

Lisette - we love you bunches! You're like the angel in this forum. You're always so positive and so uplifting in your own way. Such a beautiful embrace! :) so happy for you and that bean!!! Is your H sooo excited!? You're ttc#1 right? I am too. I can't wait for your appt and your hcg levels sound awesome!! Xoxo

Lisa - throw the internet out of the damn door! Google never has encouraging words to say lol. It always results into something bad. You're reading way too much into it. Everything in life has a good and bad outcome. What's meant to be will find a way and there's nothing you can do to change it. Relax and let time take its course. You're gonna be fine sweetheart! 

Jkb - so sorry you didn't get what you wanted :( i agree with the girls and think you need to do what will make you happiest. If its not the right choice another door will open. Did you test yet?!? Fx'd for you :)

Jessy - what I'd do for $10,000 hmmmm... I'd drink a bottle of hot sauce. Lol idk... There's a few things I'd do for that much money! May not seem like a lot but it is!!!

Well andrew let me open a present of mine early. He got me internet! LOL I'm so excited. Its been 1 whole year since I've had it. I do all this through my blackberry. It sucks!! I miss playing my facebook games LOL. Im CD15. I thought i was gonna get a peak on the monitor today but i didn't. I O'd CD16 last month so i prob will tmrw. In October when i O'd i felt a lot of symptoms. I could feel my ovary hurt, boobs hurt, etc. November i didn't. Now this month i can again. Must be just my right ovary where i can feel things. I feel so sickly today. I couldn't sleep worth a damn either. I always have vivid dreams. I remember everything all the time. And last night had a dream my mom called and said she thought she was having another heart attack. I called her this am and asked if she was okay and she said in the night she had chest pains- SO weird. Anyways, i got some stuff to do before the big Christmas day! I agree, it doesn't feel like Christmas AT ALL. No snow :( you watch jan, feb and march are gonna be SO bad. Ugh


----------



## keepthefaithx

Love you girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awe, you guys are soooo awesome! Im so glad I joined this thread, the support from you all has got me through the toughest time in my life so thank you all xxx


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Awe, you guys are soooo awesome! Im so glad I joined this thread, the support from you all has got me through the toughest time in my life so thank you all xxx

Ahhhh wuv u Em!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Love you girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sweety i luv u bunches and bunches. We'Re gonna get threw this together i promiss no worries.


----------



## jessy1101

Gotta love getting all mushy huh?

Just peed and this is my state of mind : Vadgy leaky EWCM = <3 <3 <3 = BOWCHICA WOW WOW tonight = <3 <3


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww you guys!!! its like the early xmas emotional love fest up in here!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!! :xmas9:

Rachel hunni thanks soo much for saying that! I wuv you guys lots and hope and pray we all get our sticky babies really soon! We totally deserve it dam it!!!! We should have a big celebration with our cute little babies one day! Imagine the gorgeous group pic!!! :cloud9:

I'm a wimp and get embarassed super easy so I wouldn't do much for 10k...that's not enough dough to move and change my name! LOL

Question for you guys....I have a hair appointment on Friday for my highlight touch up....I was thinking of just cancelling cuz the last time I told my hairdressor so she'd be careful and then with the mc it was sooo hard going back there....anyways i asked my Dr who had said "should be fine" and after i pushed a little more saying i don't want to take any un-needed risk...he came back with "there is no definative answer...do what suits your emotional stability" :haha::haha::haha:......Soooooooo cancel right????


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Awww you guys!!! its like the early xmas emotional love fest up in here!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!! :xmas9:
> 
> Rachel hunni thanks soo much for saying that! I wuv you guys lots and hope and pray we all get our sticky babies really soon! We totally deserve it dam it!!!! We should have a big celebration with our cute little babies one day! Imagine the gorgeous group pic!!! :cloud9:
> 
> I'm a wimp and get embarassed super easy so I wouldn't do much for 10k...that's not enough dough to move and change my name! LOL
> 
> Question for you guys....I have a hair appointment on Friday for my highlight touch up....I was thinking of just cancelling cuz the last time I told my hairdressor so she'd be careful and then with the mc it was sooo hard going back there....anyways i asked my Dr who had said "should be fine" and after i pushed a little more saying i don't want to take any un-needed risk...he came back with "there is no definative answer...do what suits your emotional stability" :haha::haha::haha:......Soooooooo cancel right????

Actualy just call and ask them if they have the pregnant woman friendly hair care. It's the products with no ammonium in it and works wonderfully. My doctor said that it is the best kind to use and even lots of women that arent pregnant use it since it's natural and doesnt have the bleach and etc etc.


----------



## themarshas

Another reason for annoyance today. I know that I shouldn't be so worked up about this but my DH and I had full intentions of not telling anyone (no parents, friends, works, ect) until after New Years (about 11.5 weeks). Today my mom and her BF came by my house at lunchtime to drop off some baked goodies and she has a key so came in while I wasn't there. She was making my bed... she's a bit OCD haha so this is normal... and noticed my medical paperwork for tomorrow's appointment on my dresser. She clearly knew what it was for so she now knows that we're expecting. I feel very strange about it. Not only was I not the one to tell her or able to do it in a special way, she's unable to keep a secret so I feel like everyone else will know in a matter of days. Urghhh. I made it known that I wasn't impressed and that it is a secret until I say otherwise and I'll be pissed if she tells anyone... who knows. I just feel like it's been jinxed almost. It's dumb I know but it feels more real and more scary now that other people know.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Another reason for annoyance today. I know that I shouldn't be so worked up about this but my DH and I had full intentions of not telling anyone (no parents, friends, works, ect) until after New Years (about 11.5 weeks). Today my mom and her BF came by my house at lunchtime to drop off some baked goodies and she has a key so came in while I wasn't there. She was making my bed... she's a bit OCD haha so this is normal... and noticed my medical paperwork for tomorrow's appointment on my dresser. She clearly knew what it was for so she now knows that we're expecting. I feel very strange about it. Not only was I not the one to tell her or able to do it in a special way, she's unable to keep a secret so I feel like everyone else will know in a matter of days. Urghhh. I made it known that I wasn't impressed and that it is a secret until I say otherwise and I'll be pissed if she tells anyone... who knows. I just feel like it's been jinxed almost. It's dumb I know but it feels more real and more scary now that other people know.

That sucks it happend that way. I understand perfectly why u wanted to wait and now feel weird.

But since it's already done i suggest remembering that everything will be fine and u did not jinx yourself in the lease sweety.

It's gonna be fine...but she damn well better keep the secret till ur ready!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks Rach! I am feeling better after my whole SIL drama... I have SIL drama all the time, so I don't hold on to my aggression too long, LOL, or I would always be mad! I just like to vent when I feel like it and let go of it.

I so wish today was over! I have a support group meeting tonight! So I get to vent all my TTC/miscarriage anger again! Man... I am turning into a whiner!

I love you all bunches too! I am glad I have this site and all of you ladies for support. You all rock and I can't wait until we get our first round of baby pics!


----------



## jessy1101

Me home now?? LOLOL nope not a chance i'm here to freakin 5 pm boooooooo LOL.

Now if ever i find what i want to buy tomorrow and there is 1 left and some other ******** person is to the point of grabbing it may i jump them? Think i should bring a tazer with me just in case??? LOLOLOLOLO


----------



## MrsMoo72

Finished my xmas shopping :happydance::happydance:

Aw Liz, i'm sorry your mum found out this way, hope she honours your wishes and keeps it secret for you.

Lisette - i didn't colour my hair before my xmas party and i just thought - i don't care if i have roots down to my arse as long as this baby sticks haha!!


I'm officially shiteing myself about 2moro now!! Obvs it's the same place where i was told the bad news last time so that doesn't help. [-o&lt;


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Emma sweetie, its gonna be ok this time! Lots of hugs to you and the lil bean!!! What time is your appointment? I've decided to skip any and all risk as well! Roots it is :) YAY!!!!! lol

Jessy girl I LOVE LOVE LOVE that idea! I work right across Fairview (Big mall up here) and holy cow!!!!! 

Stacie its ok to whine and hate your SIL, absolutely fair game :) 

Liz I'm soo sorry hunni! Hope your mum will keep this one sacred for you and H till your ready to share :hugs:

AFM my Dr gave me the green light to call the new gyno and make an appointment but the receptionist said...nope mc or not she only likes to see you at your 10weeks!!!! So I'm all like uuummm....then she says...ok so Feb.7th!!!! That's my bday!!!!!! So i freeze for a second and say ok then...thinking maybe its good luck! gotta be right? God wouldn't play such a cruel joke like that right!!!!! At the end she says well if you want an earlier private scan you can always see so and so....call back if you decide that....uugggg so yea now I gotta see what H thinks...just worry with an early scan if I see a hb and then like last time the baby stopped growing at 8.5 weeks and I never bled sooo.....


----------



## lauren10

I wanna get on the love train! xxx

In the car, long day. 20 minutes left of an 8.5 hour drive!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I wanna get on the love train! xxx
> 
> In the car, long day. 20 minutes left of an 8.5 hour drive!

Ahhh Lauren love u bunches sweet pea!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey chiclets!!!

just got home, the roads are redonK!

how are all?


----------



## jkb11

Me too! I luvs you girls!!!! so i am trying not to take the rejection personally and to make the best of it. I do love my job now! well i love being a nurse and being with the babies. i miss the excitment of the e r and the age ranges of all the kiddos. my job now has made all the nurses work crazy overtime for about 2 years!!! i dont like that. b/c it takes time from my son
so i have decided that i will take the job and transfer with in a year to the e r there... is that bad of me???? i am also thinking of just asking the recruiter if she will let me interview for theirs but i dont wanna burn any bridges.... hmmmmm. you girls are the best hubby is being no help right now actually he is adding to my anxiety by not making any decisions.:shrug:


----------



## keepthefaithx

so girls..i think we are all past "tmi" right? lol

so. yea what i have is mthfr which is a thrombophilia, (sticky blood)

i have my period, and i saw a clot, and i was kinda big so i grabbed it. (uh..sorry lack of better word) lol and it was SO sticky, like honestly, it was so fucking weird.

i never like grabbed a clot and "examined it" but it really was sticky....

idk if thats normal bc i never like i said examined a clot but wow i guess i really do i have sticky blood.. SUCKS ASS


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG girlies.... look what I got today! I guess soy is gonna make me a CD14 O'er this month!


:happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg stace yay!!!!! get to banging hunni so happy for you!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Woot woot! Stacey hunni that's awesome!!! And u BD last night right? Woohooo...dust dust dust ur way :)

Lisa eeekkkk I can imagine ur thought of WTF! Don't stress girlie its treatable & it aint gonna get the better of u girlie :hugs:

Jkb glad we can help ya talk it through...personally I think ur making the right choise for ur growing family! I think the benefits of having help & loving grandparent for the kids will out weigh the small annoyanes that will creep through the well placed boundries u will certainly set :) just as long as job wise u are content I think the rest will be awesome! Now go POAS girl :haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette whens ur dr apt hunni!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im making fried rice ..yum :)


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> I wanna get on the love train! xxx
> 
> In the car, long day. 20 minutes left of an 8.5 hour drive!
> 
> Ahhh Lauren love u bunches sweet pea!! :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oooooo love you too, all y'all....!!! xoxoxo

going to bed. zzzzzz


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren almost 11 weeks omg girl great!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawww lauren baby sorry I missed ya! Welcome home sweetie! We expect a nice long update tmmr :hugs:

Lisa...mmmmm yummy fried rice! Anything as a side? I had un-stuffed peppers tonight! Yuummyyyy :) my appointment is feb.7th...on my bday so God I pray its gonna be good!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my hubby just wanted fried rice lol i asked he said no, and im not really that hungry so just that was fine lol, it has egg in it so thats filling lol xoxooxoxo

how you are you feeling love?


----------



## jessy1101

Jbk i dont think there is a wrong decision with this. I think ur making a good choice tho and u sound happy too! I wish u all the best but i know things will b good so im not worried.

Leese there is no such thing as tmi on here sweety. Ive never squeezed a cloth tho..ive always assumed they felt the same u know?

Stace yessss thats awsome chica get busyyyy. I tried my pre seed tonight and omg love love. Im happy it s not silicone based. I tried it once and my puss swelled up like a freakin beanbag whaaaaa. DH thought it was hilarious...pffff ass...

Im eating choco pretzels right now watching Despicable me. I love that movie and those lil yellow bonhommes r the best!

Lauren hope ur trip went good! All the deets tomorrow k?

Rach did u get ur pos on ur cbfm?

Lisette what up chica?


----------



## babydust818

Lisa I've never examined my clots BUT mine are sticky. I can tell because its stretches far and clings tight to me and the tp. Its gross but i do have sticky clots.

Stacie yayyy for the :) face!!! Lol. I think i may get mine tmrw. Fx'd! Woohoo to soy.

So OH told me to dress up nice tmrw. He wouldn't tell me why but then sort of caved in and said its out to dinner and something else after but won't tell me what! Gahh I'm so anxious damnit!!! I'm soooo excited LOL. I get my internet tmrw too! And hopefully i get that peak on my cbfm. So nice to have more than one good thing fall into place at one time!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol i didnt know if that was normal lol

ahhhhhhhh im going MAD LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw rach date night..SO cooL!

jessy hope you enjoy ur movie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

so do you guys think my sister may have the same bullshit i have??....i told her already when shes ready (shes far from it now) but when the time comes to get tested before starting to ttc.

just bc i have does that automatically mean she does or no..im thinking no..but idk...


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess wtf is a bonhommes? lolol


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo Rach sounds awsome! Date night is the best for sure.

Leese nahhh ur not crazy just human duhh. But u have to try and let it go tho. Ur gonna burn yourself out. Ur in the best care possible and will get threw it. Hmmmm me thinks somebody needs tequila lolol ewwww tequila is evilll


----------



## keepthefaithx

ur right jess!...UGHHH no more being sad all the time, its gotta stop, i will beat this and have my rainbow!!!!!!!!!

happy happy joy joy....lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i <3 tequilaa yummm

u love BOTTLES of tequila...LOL love you girl oxo


----------



## jessy1101

Omg yes i always consumes bottles when i shouldnt and it always comes back to bite me in the asss...

Im definetly bringing jello shooters to my fam on xmas eve hiihii ive even gotten little xmas fillers to put the jello in! I guess it s best to consume large quantitiesof alchool now huh? Cuz when im preg it s only gonna b gin and juice...eughhh..wait i dont think it s quite that..lololol i kid i kid


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess wtf is a bonhommes? lolol


Lolol it s french for a lil tinny personne that is a cutie


----------



## jkb11

:kiss:thanks girls y'all rock! so yay we have more peps coming up on their tww!!!! get busy girls!:thumbup:
how is all our prego girls and their lil sweet peas doing??? 
Lisette:blush: so i had my brain pulling overload today and never went to sleep from working last night so i was peeing like every 2-3 hours i did poas just to sufice me:blush: its a bfn go figure. well i should sleep like a rock tonight and i will test first thing tom. Fx'd last time i got my bfp on 8 dpo 
good night ladies :flower:


----------



## babydust818

Fx'd for you jkb!!!!!

1 tequila, 2 tequila, 3 tequila, floor.


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, long updates at work today if it's not too busy! Kimberly keep testing babe!

Happy day of the hump


----------



## Twinkie210

Hump day! Well actually it is my Friday!!!!! Then I am off fo 12 days (this is my favorite part of where I work) we have holiday shutdown, so no work next week for me!

Well we BD'd again lat night... I hope we have done enough. DH said that it didn't matter if we did it last night cause he was sure he knocked me up on Monday night because it felt different, LOL. He was like yup there is definately the starts of a baby in there! (in reference to my flabby stretch marked belly). Wish I had his optimism, but after months of being wrong, I am not going to speculate!

Well ladies... one day closer to Christmas!!! Ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## confusedprego

Twinkie210 said:


> Hump day! Well actually it is my Friday!!!!! Then I am off fo 12 days (this is my favorite part of where I work) we have holiday shutdown, so no work next week for me!
> 
> Well we BD'd again lat night... I hope we have done enough. DH said that it didn't matter if we did it last night cause he was sure he knocked me up on Monday night because it felt different, LOL. He was like yup there is definately the starts of a baby in there! (in reference to my flabby stretch marked belly). Wish I had his optimism, but after months of being wrong, I am not going to speculate!
> 
> Well ladies... one day closer to Christmas!!! Ahhhhhhhh!

My DH said the same thing this past time and funnily enough that day is my estimated conception date so don't write him off just yet :)


----------



## lauren10

AH, ok. a little bit of time to dedicate to the PUPOs!! 

So Lisa, If your doctor says don't worry...definitely try to stay positive!! It sounds like he really has things under control. :) I agree with you that your sister should get tested before she starts TTC. If you got a gene from both parents for that, it's probably a high chance of her having it too, and it could save her a lot of heartache to get that all looked after before she starts. I'm happy for you that you can start moving forward very soon!!

Boston was so fun. My DD just adores my parents, and they love it. DH and I went into Boston Monday night...walked around a bit, saw the big Christmas tree, had a DELICIOUS dinner in the North End (Little Italy). it was so nice to just be alone and talk! He drank a whole bottle of wine at dinner for the both of us...haha, so he was feeling good. 

Only TWO MORE WEEKS and we can fire this trainee. I feel so evil, but it makes me so happy that I can get back to just doing my own work and not his too!! He just sucks at what we do and has this attitude like he just doesn't give a sh*t. Anyway....i'm calling in sick tomorrow and spending the day with DH while DD is at daycare. We're going to do more shopping and pick up and decorate our tree! 

Kimberly...looking forward to your next update!! So are you only 8dpo now? I got BFPs at 8&9 dpo with my first two pregnancies, but not until 13 dpo with this one...so remember that things can change and a BFN doesn't mean anything this early!!! 

So 11 weeks tomorrow...a week from Friday I have my u/s and visit with the Perinatologist. I just can't wait for that...and to hear everything is ok! almost there.


----------



## babydust818

Lauren your day sounds lovely for tmrw! Hope you don't get stuck in a big crowd. People are insane this time of year! Woohoo for the trainee to be gone. I bet you're ecstatic. I'm sure your appt is going to go perfect. I have everything crossed that you get what you want to hear. I can't imagine how it will be for me when i am pregnant again. I'd be very worried. Good luck hun!!!

Well fuck. Used my cbfm again today and this is my 8th high day in a row. This day last month i got my damn peak! Ugh either i am gonna peak late or my cbfm didn't catch it? Idfk. Been BDing so much since CD1 so i don't really care. 

Stacie hopefully your man is right! Let's pray he let out a good load and they swam to your eggy yesterday!! :) or well... NOW! ;)

Date night tonight! Wooot. Can't wait to see how this goes. We're eating at an italian restaurant. Damn why can't my family be italian? The way they speak can be sexy but their food is DELICIOUS.


----------



## jessy1101

Day of da hump day of da hump wooooooooo!! I've been singing along to Sweet Cherry pie in my office all morning lololol. She's my cherry pieeeeeee...

Stace i definetly wouldnt write that off...very very interesting me thinks..And i'm totaly green with envy for this being ur last day luckyyyy.

Jbk no worries hunny i think that bfp is right around the corner!!

Lauren that's not being evil just realistic having incompetent people that actualy think they are compentant at work pisses me off sooo much! 

Rach i think ur just gonna O a teeny bit later..maybe tonight or tomorrow. I dont think u missed it with ur moniter. I feel good that it will be fine.

Done at 1 today yay yay go meeee. Going to get mauled in stores while shopping i can just feel it gahhh. Whatever it cant be worse then boxing day shopping right? We're going to be partaking in that wonderfull day this year since we want to try and get a sweet deal on a flat screen for our bedroom. Hey i wonder do u think they have huge sales at sex shops??? That could be very benificial too no?? Hmmm.....a glass dildo 50% off...hmmmm....me likey!!

Anywhoo gimme some status updates on what ur doing right now.

She's my cherry pieeee cool drink of water such a sweet suprise taste soooooo good make a grown man cryyyy


----------



## themarshas

Thanks Jessy, Now I'm going to have the song stuck in my head all day! haha

Not much going on this morning-- just at work passing time until my appt at 1. At some point I'm hoping to see my boss today so we can chat about some of the changes that are going to be going on. Haven't seen him since Friday so I've had some time to think about things and need his input. We told my DH's dad and stepmom last night about the LO. They were soooo excited. We decided to tell them because if my mom doesn't keep it a secret we don't want them hearing about it through the grapevine. Still feeling anxious and worried. God, I hope this feeling passes at some point and I can just sit back and enjoy being pregnant..


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Thanks Jessy, Now I'm going to have the song stuck in my head all day! haha
> 
> Not much going on this morning-- just at work passing time until my appt at 1. At some point I'm hoping to see my boss today so we can chat about some of the changes that are going to be going on. Haven't seen him since Friday so I've had some time to think about things and need his input. We told my DH's dad and stepmom last night about the LO. They were soooo excited. We decided to tell them because if my mom doesn't keep it a secret we don't want them hearing about it through the grapevine. Still feeling anxious and worried. God, I hope this feeling passes at some point and I can just sit back and enjoy being pregnant..

Sweet cherryyyyyyyyy pieeee ohh yaaaa LOLOL

Well you've been doing extremely good so far and 9 weeks already!! I guess you'll sorta always have that fear in the back of ur mind u know? But u have to feel the positive side to this even more!! That lil beanster is a really sticky me thinks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

My status - laying in bed with a pillow proped under my butt bcz we just BD and uhm i keep getting wiffs od cat shit or dirty cat pan and we don't have cats!!!!! My ass doesn't smell like that soo... Idk wtf that is. Oh and of course singing cherry pie now.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> My status - laying in bed with a pillow proped under my butt bcz we just BD and uhm i keep getting wiffs od cat shit or dirty cat pan and we don't have cats!!!!! My ass doesn't smell like that soo... Idk wtf that is. Oh and of course singing cherry pie now.

Ewwwwww cat shit oder but no cats..that is kinda scary u know that right??

And cherry pie is da freakin bomb!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust818

Cat shit smell went away. No idea what i was wiffing.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all good morning !!!!!!!


how are ya!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> hey all good morning !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> how are ya!!!

Happy and horny. Wow that's a combination i love love.


----------



## babydust818

I'm doing good! Woke up to OH pecker in my face. Now the guy is here for the internet hookup!!! Then going out later for dinner and whatev else he has planned. I am STARViNG. I want loads of food. I'm dying.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I'm doing good! Woke up to OH pecker in my face. Now the guy is here for the internet hookup!!! Then going out later for dinner and whatev else he has planned. I am STARViNG. I want loads of food. I'm dying.

Ahh so basicly ur happy and horny too!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg rach! Pecker in face lovely!!!!

Im not horny, well not right now...lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

FUCKITY FUCK FUCK

Bad news - my scan showed 'no evidence of a pregnancy' in my uterus, just 'bits and pieces' that may be clots and blood. Thinking either very early pg, partial mc or ectopic but there wasn't even a sac or anything so i know it's over :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:. Had hcg betas and going for more on fri to see what's going on. Absolutely devasted, what did we do to deserve this?! I really thought it would be ok this time.

Merry fucking christmas eh?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

mrsmoo72 said:


> fuckity fuck fuck
> 
> bad news - my scan showed 'no evidence of a pregnancy' in my uterus, just 'bits and pieces' that may be clots and blood. Thinking either very early pg, partial mc or ectopic but there wasn't even a sac or anything so i know it's over :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:. Had hcg betas and going for more on fri to see what's going on. Absolutely devasted, what did we do to deserve this?! I really thought it would be ok this time.
> 
> Merry fucking christmas eh?!

omg hunni...the same exact thing happend to me....:( im so sorry, please go for testing ask your dr. This sucks im very sorry hunni :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg we were exactly the same day 6w2d....


----------



## keepthefaithx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

WE ARE HERE FOR YOU HUNNI XO


----------



## themarshas

Ohhh I'm so sorry! We're here for you! *Hugs*


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> FUCKITY FUCK FUCK
> 
> Bad news - my scan showed 'no evidence of a pregnancy' in my uterus, just 'bits and pieces' that may be clots and blood. Thinking either very early pg, partial mc or ectopic but there wasn't even a sac or anything so i know it's over :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:. Had hcg betas and going for more on fri to see what's going on. Absolutely devasted, what did we do to deserve this?! I really thought it would be ok this time.
> 
> Merry fucking christmas eh?!

OMG i am so sorry for u sweety. If it were ectopic tho would they be able to see it in ur tubes? But you would be in pain right? Will they test u to find out what happend??

I wish this would never of happen to u...especialy right before xmas...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

My mum and MIL are saying ' maybe your body needs more time' & 'there's still plenty of time, you're only young....' etc

Sod off, i don't want to hear it


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> My mum and MIL are saying ' maybe your body needs more time' & 'there's still plenty of time, you're only young....' etc
> 
> Sod off, i don't want to hear it

That's the thing right i mean u know they mean well and etc but goddamnit now is not the time to hear that shit.

We're here for u. Feel free to vent all u want we will help u get threw this i promiss.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Uh moo..thats the worst. alot of ppl try to make you feel better..but it makes you even more upset....

ugh like it sucks so bad :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

its hard to vent to ppl who have never been through it, and if you havent you have no idea....


----------



## babydust818

Emma, omg i am so so so sorry. Words can't even tell you how sad i am for you. We will get through this. Who cares that you're young? That doesn't mean shit!!! My mom says the same shit. Is it a fucking old ppl thing? Wether you're 18 or 48 its all the same in my eyes. I truly believe you will get your rainbow. I don't think you'd be taken through all this shit if it wasn't meant to be. Just hang in there. Right now you just need time for yourself. We love you Emma!!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## jkb11

Emma I am so sorry sweetie:cry: we are here with open ears, vent and grieve all you need to honey.


----------



## jkb11

So i slept til 11 today:wacko: urine was super concentrated i am 8 dpo and it was negative. thinking i might wait a couple of days before i test again.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> So i slept til 11 today:wacko: urine was super concentrated i am 8 dpo and it was negative. thinking i might wait a couple of days before i test again.

Definetly i'd say try to be super duper strong and wait a bit more..cuz it will only mess with ur head u know?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys, i'm just soooo shocked really, wasn't expecting bad news.

Most of my family don't know so we will have to put on brave faces over xmas and pretend nothing's happened and they will think we are over the last mc so will be asking if we're trying again. I'm just dreading it all now....


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Thanks guys, i'm just soooo shocked really, wasn't expecting bad news.
> 
> Most of my family don't know so we will have to put on brave faces over xmas and pretend nothing's happened and they will think we are over the last mc so will be asking if we're trying again. I'm just dreading it all now....

What did the doctor think happend?? I mean wouldnt u of had some type of red bleeding or something for it to be a mc...and a chemical makes u get ur period too right? I'm lost with all of the different types that exist 'sigh'.

I wish this never happend to any of us.


----------



## MrsMoo72

She said either early pregnancy that's taking some time to develop, early pregnancy that's not developing properly or ectopic.

I had a scan at 6w1d with ds and saw sac, hb etc so i know what should have been there. So if it's just taking time to develop then it's obviously not developing normally.

So i think it means a partial mc i.e. lost some of it but still bits in there to come out so either more bleeding or erpc?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah ..the holidays make it hard, i understand totally.

we gotta be strong (like always)

but seriously 2012 is going to be our year. its gotta be!!

xoxooxoxxoxo


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> She said either early pregnancy that's taking some time to develop, early pregnancy that's not developing properly or ectopic.
> 
> I had a scan at 6w1d with ds and saw sac, hb etc so i know what should have been there. So if it's just taking time to develop then it's obviously not developing normally.
> 
> So i think it means a partial mc i.e. lost some of it but still bits in there to come out so either more bleeding or erpc?!

Honestly i want everything to be ok but between u and me u dont want a pregnancy that is having trouble to develop and etc since u know it wouldnt be good. And i really dont think it's ectopic cuz like i said u would be in serious pain with the baby growing..


----------



## jessy1101

Why does this shit have to happen to us?? We're all good people and etc so why?

And then once again there will never be a concrete answer. I still think that we will all get our babies in 2012 so trying to stay positive.


----------



## babydust818

Twenty twelve all tha way!!!! Hopefully before the world 'ends'.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Twenty twelve all tha way!!!! Hopefully before the world 'ends'.

Pfff the world is supose to have ended since 2000 soooo not really worried.


----------



## keepthefaithx

my aunt and a girl at work ask me how my apt went.

i tell them everything, and one of the girls says "well you should really make sure this is something you really want"...

honestly i fucking hate people, shes such an asshole.


----------



## lauren10

Emma noooooo!!!! I'm so so sorry :( So...she does think there's a chance that maybe you're a lot less far along than you thought? 

This is just terrible. Sending you lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

No i don't think so coz the lady doing u/s said there were just 'bits & pieces' in there, no evidence of even gestational sac which would be there earlier.


----------



## lauren10

I'm so sorry hunny :( we are here for you. Please don't feel "dead".... :( :( :(


----------



## babydust818

Emma i'm so sorry you're going through this again.... :xmas18:

What is your H say about it? I'm so sorry. Ugh. I can't quit thinking about how terrible you must feel right now. I am here if you need it. Whether it's a private msg or on here. I'm all here for you. :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I feel more like 'death warmed up' but that wasn't an option!

My dh is stuck at work, my mum came with me, like last time, and it was in the same room again....bollocks to it all!!! Don't think i can cry anymore, can't wait for this year to be over...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh yeh, my mum also said ' you should wait till you miss 2 periods before you test, sometimes its better not knowing, you would have thought that brown spotting was just your period, we never used to have scans....'

WTFFFFF??!!! What century is this woman living in?! Seriously, no help...


----------



## lauren10

oh, everyone just thinks they're helping when they say things like that...but they are so wrong!! I'm sure your mom hurts for you and was trying to think of something to say :( 

So what did you say your follow up is now? Some bloodwork? I wish you didn't have to go through this!!


----------



## babydust818

I totally understand Emma. Like Lauren said, i know she isn't trying to purposely be a burden to you. But i also know that sometimes mom just doesn't know when to quit.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just hcg check Fri to see if levels up or down. Guess we'll just go from there. My tests and nausea were getting stronger over the last week though?! I really cant understand it.


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma... I am so sorry! That is pretty much what happened to me, although my sac was still visable. I am sorry your Mom isn't more helpful, but honestly they don't get it. Even if women of that age suffered a loss before, it was something that they just swept under the rug... they just don't get that to us these are our babies, no matter how far along we were, and we ache for them.

Did your Dr. say anything about doing some testing? God forbid it happens to me again, I will insist on testing, even if I have to pay for it myself. No women should have to go through it once, let alone multiple times.

We're here for you:hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i agree w the testing, i got my answers, now i know what i have to do, im scared but my dr is VERY hopeful and it gives me hope too ya know...:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma, i felt SOOO pregnant, my boobs were killing me so naseous TIRED.

i was in such shock i was like umm...no way.. ur kidding...when they told me.

i dont get it either hunni, its such bullshit, :(


----------



## babydust818

not to get off subject but, i'm super curious as to what OH is doing for me tonight. He just got a phone call from someone in town here and started talking about tonight. I guess this lady is meeting him at dinner in Cincinnati (i could hear bits and pieces). WTF is he doing?! i told him he better not have santa clause come or something because i'd be pissed. He started LOL and said he wouldn't do that. I said you better not embarrass me. What do you think he has scheduled? i don't understand. Probably something so corny. I asked if he was going to do something infront of a bunch of people and he said kind of but not really. Uhm that's embarrassment to me.


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOL omg..

but why do you think santa..lol

omg i cant wait to know...haha


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Emma :nope::nope::nope: My heart is breaking for you right now sweetie! Please know I am here for you as well. This totally SUCKS sweetie!!!! I wish there was a way to avoid all this pain...just soo scary to live through this once let alone more than once...... :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

how are you feeling lisette??


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> how are you feeling lisette??

Hey sweetie, just sooo sad right now :cry:

Had a co-worker corner me today asking "so no baby yet" hhmmmm how old are you again....I mean maybe you just don't want kids...some people are very happy without"!!!!!!! WTF!!!!! Like I wanted to kill her!!! Then I went for lunch with my very PG friend who is happy for me but telling me to just stay calm and not think about it...just go for my scan at 11weeks like they said and whatever happens happens!!!! I just can't understand the ability to do that...maybe its just me....I feel so torn in emotion right now...want to be positive and loving as much as possible and just pray....all I feel I can do....

How are you feeling love?


----------



## themarshas

I just got back from my first midwife apt. and all went well. It would have been nice to hear the heart beat or have a scan but it was fine. Just chatted alot about genetic testing (blah! I'm torn) and about the million shots, blood tests, and such that will be coming up. Our next ultrasound won't be until 18 weeks, unless we choose to get the downs testing which means an ultrasound at 12 weeks... so we might do it just for that. We meet again in 3 weeks to do measurements and hear the heartbeat so not that long but It would have been nice to have another ultrasound before telling everyone. I was told that I can snowmobile! And that even though I'm small I still only need to gain like 25-30 lbs for this pregnancy which is good because I've gained nothing even with eating all the time and was concerned. Still terrified but I'm sure everything is fine... She said my uterus felt like there was a 9 week old was in there, sounded ridic when she said it and still does haha. Plus we found out that our insurance covers a lot more than we thought it did! Yay!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg uh...i hate people look back up a couple posts n see what a girl at work told me today..fucking dumb bitch! lol

like i cant..

so what wil ur due date be?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

themarshas said:


> I just got back from my first midwife apt. and all went well. It would have been nice to hear the heart beat or have a scan but it was fine. Just chatted alot about genetic testing (blah! I'm torn) and about the million shots, blood tests, and such that will be coming up. Our next ultrasound won't be until 18 weeks, unless we choose to get the downs testing which means an ultrasound at 12 weeks... so we might do it just for that. We meet again in 3 weeks to do measurements and hear the heartbeat so not that long but It would have been nice to have another ultrasound before telling everyone. I was told that I can snowmobile! And that even though I'm small I still only need to gain like 25-30 lbs for this pregnancy which is good because I've gained nothing even with eating all the time and was concerned. Still terrified but I'm sure everything is fine... She said my uterus felt like there was a 9 week old was in there, sounded ridic when she said it and still does haha. Plus we found out that our insurance covers a lot more than we thought it did! Yay!

very good!!! my dr said i will get a scan every 2-3 weeks..im SO happy abou that (when im preg again of course)

hes great omg LOVE HIMM

i gained 8lbs in 12 weeks first time, and 2nd time 10lbs in 6 weeks..lol

i have no problem eatting away lol xoxoxo


----------



## lauren10

Liz that's great news about your appt! I haven't gained any weight yet. I think it's only 2-4 pounds that you need to gain in 1st tri

Lisette honey, don't listen to people like that!! Again, people think they're helping and they need to just shut up. I swear, I'd rather they just stand there and look dumbfounded rather than say some of the things they do. Of course everything is fine, and you're going to be nervous and that's ok. Just take one day at a time. xxxx

Emma how are you doing honey? Thinking about you. 

Rach have a great night tonight. Maybe he's proposing??


----------



## Twinkie210

I did another OPK and still +... wtf? Mine are never + for two days! I guess we will be BDing again tonight just in case!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Omg lauren I was gonna say the same thing! Rach hunni ur OH sounds like an awesome guy! Better post to us from the bathroom or something ok! Teehee :)

Thanks for the positivity lauren, one day at a time right! Thank God for u girlies!

Liz awesome news on the appointment love :hugs:

Lisa girlie what r ya up to tonight? R u getting a lil xmassy for us? C"mon tell me about some xmassy foods you'll be making or just eating! That's gotta brighten us up right :) wuv u bunches!

Jesssyyyyyy....did u survive? I missed u all this morning...crazy boss of mine was all freaked out cuz it was his last day before vaca so ofcourse he was hovering! To.be fair I got one awesome gift card so :happydance: for that :)

Emma hunni how u doing tonight? Is dh home yet? Wish we all lived closer :( virtual hugs sweetie pie! xoxoxoxo


----------



## jessy1101

OMG the stores were sick. Thank the sweet baby jesus i didnt get bitten by some random stranger.

Rach r u officialy a fiancee now???

Emma how r u feeling sweety. Im here for u.

Lisette i know u werent here this morning and my lil heart was braking.

Stace sometimes u can get a positive 2 days after ur first initiale positive so it s all good. Just u know cover ur bases and etc

Staff party tomorrow daytime and DH s staff party in the pm. Wow a bunch of drunk horny construction workers..yummy.. Lolol i say that with a shit load of sarcasm. But they do get drunk..and become somewhat perverted..shizzz what do i wear???


----------



## babydust818

OMG girls!!! So i went out to dinner with OH and when we got done eating i walked outside and there was a horse and carriage waiting for us!!!!! We went around downtown Cincinnati for about 45mins! OMG soooo romantic! 55 degrees out tonight so it wasnt bad temp wise


PS we've been engaged for about 2 years now so... lol


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> OMG girls!!! So i went out to dinner with OH and when we got done eating i walked outside and there was a horse and carriage waiting for us!!!!! We went around downtown Cincinnati for about 45mins! OMG soooo romantic! 55 degrees out tonight so it wasnt bad temp wise
> 
> 
> PS we've been engaged for about 2 years now so... lol

That sounds like soooo much fun! Very Romantic! Setting the mood for some baby making!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg rach how sweet!!!~ thats great...someones getting some tonight huh? lol

:)

lisette im cooking maddddd shit this weekend lol

im making mini spinach quiches or however you spell it lol, apple pie, green bean casserole, fried coliflower, & santa cookies lol

stace thats awsome!!!!
bd bd bd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

fx for you girl xo


----------



## jkb11

Emma-:hugs:we are here for you girlie. thoughts and prayers your way.:hugs:

rach- how romantic! he sounds like a keeper!

so girls my life is weird sometimes..... today i get a call from the hospital that i really wanted the job at. it was a different lady from HR. She tells me I got the job! I was kinda scared to tell her i was told yesterday that i did not. but i knew i couldnt stand not to. so i tell her and question how that can happen and she says that the manager filled that position ( dayshift on the weekends) with someone else but that she created a new job ID # for a matching position for me. ?!?!?! WHAT THE CRAP! Kinda makes me feel like that they were turned down by somebody. I dont wanna be a second choice:haha: then again maybe i dont care! but i do.:haha: oh well. the manager did tell me there is a girl out on maternity leave that cant come back to her position during the week due to lack of childcare so i am hopeing that she just moved her into it so she can work weekends and start back on time and then also wanted to hire me:shrug: ANYWAYS, so now my problem is that i told the other hospital i would take that positon ! yikes i feel like i am surely burning that bridge! ugh! i would never wanna back out on someone or stand them up like that.....


----------



## babydust818

jkb11 said:


> Emma-:hugs:we are here for you girlie. thoughts and prayers your way.:hugs:
> 
> rach- how romantic! he sounds like a keeper!
> 
> so girls my life is weird sometimes..... today i get a call from the hospital that i really wanted the job at. it was a different lady from HR. She tells me I got the job! I was kinda scared to tell her i was told yesterday that i did not. but i knew i couldnt stand not to. so i tell her and question how that can happen and she says that the manager filled that position ( dayshift on the weekends) with someone else but that she created a new job ID # for a matching position for me. ?!?!?! WHAT THE CRAP! Kinda makes me feel like that they were turned down by somebody. I dont wanna be a second choice:haha: then again maybe i dont care! but i do.:haha: oh well. the manager did tell me there is a girl out on maternity leave that cant come back to her position during the week due to lack of childcare so i am hopeing that she just moved her into it so she can work weekends and start back on time and then also wanted to hire me:shrug: ANYWAYS, so now my problem is that i told the other hospital i would take that positon ! yikes i feel like i am surely burning that bridge! ugh! i would never wanna back out on someone or stand them up like that.....

Thanks girl! Well what is meant to be will find a way and i definitely think that the job you wanted was meant to be! What happened to you sounds like something that would happen to me LOL. I would just call the other hospital you said yes to and tell them you have a better job offer. Just leave it at that. That's awesome though!!!! You will never know what really happened as far as if a person backed out or not but it's meant to be yours!!


----------



## lauren10

Lisa I forgot about quiche! Yum. I'll have to make one soon. 

Rach that's so sweet! I wasn't sure if you were engaged already :) my SIL got engaged last night and I'm super excited. 

Kimberly it would suck having to tell that hosp no after you said yes, but with employment you ALWAYS put yourself first!! Congrats! Will you test again soon?

Jessy we're hitting the mall today, but I'm hoping everyone will be at work and stay out of my way!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just rung up for my levels - 1473 so on the low side for 6weeks. Gotta repeat 2moro to see whats what.
Thanks for the support girls xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- :( sorry again hunny. But atleast it seems that you levels are coming down. I dont' want to say there is a good situation, b/c that would be a healthy pregnancy, but that level seems really high to be ectopic, so maybe your body is starting to let go of the pregnancy since the level is so low. Big vitual hugs to you.


----------



## Twinkie210

Temp rise today! I am hoping I am 1dpo...


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay stacie one dpo! here goes the countown! lol

hope your okay emma,:hugs:

im sorry again, i know exactly how you feel

if you want you can pm me whenever you want xoxo

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

When do WE get to be happy you know? Havent we all been through enough heartbreak?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma sweetie there is no sense in this terrible situation...honestly I wish I could give you some answers....just huge virtual hugs honey, hang in there :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> When do WE get to be happy you know? Havent we all been through enough heartbreak?

We will get to be happy, I know it!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie hunni :xmas12::xmas12::xmas12: Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie :dust:

Rachel baby sounds like an AWESOME night :xmas9: How's the cbfm looking? lots and lots of :dust:

Kim...OMG I'm ssssssoooooooo excited for ya!!!!! Such an awesoem surprise....now for our next awesoem surprise....TEST TEST TEST :haha:

How's everyone feeling this morning?


----------



## jkb11

morning girls. 

***hugs to you emma:hugs:

Lauren- I actually test again this morning = bfn. i was gonna behave and wait til tom. but i am not patient. i know i would have spent all day wondering.:dohh:


----------



## jkb11

Yes stacie! all dust your way!!!!

lisette- thanks:kiss: Girl the day that they told me i didnt get the job i had my pity party ( remember i am trying to diet) well I cant even tell you how many brownies i ate! so bad!!!! I really dont even like brownies that much:haha: 

Day shift wow!!! i can feel like a normal person again!


NewbieLisette said:


> Stacie hunni :xmas12::xmas12::xmas12: Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie :dust:
> 
> Rachel baby sounds like an AWESOME night :xmas9: How's the cbfm looking? lots and lots of :dust:
> 
> Kim...OMG I'm ssssssoooooooo excited for ya!!!!! Such an awesoem surprise....now for our next awesoem surprise....TEST TEST TEST :haha:
> 
> How's everyone feeling this morning?


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY jkb for normal hours!!!! Sooo excited for ya! keeping fingers crossed for a BFP to follow any day now :)


----------



## jessy1101

Emma i am sending tons of positive vibes ur way. I also hope ur body will bounce back right away and u will get another bfp in no time! It sucks and i hate that we have to live threw this but damnit we're stronger then that crap.

Jbk i refuse to let u settle on the job i already said yes too. U were to torn up about not getting that other one. Put yourself first hunny and choose the job that will make u happiest.

Stace i betcha caught that lil eggy uhh huh uh huhuhh. 

Rach extremely romantic and swoon worthy to boot!

Lauren just makes sure nobody tries to cop a feel on u when it will b crowed. I got that a few times yesterday...horny icky men..

Xmas eve in 2 freakin days whaaaaaa.....althought i had a very pleasant and nice suprise this morning check it out chicas what's the verdict??


----------



## MrsMoo72

OMG jess i thought that was hpt for a sec!!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> OMG jess i thought that was hpt for a sec!!!

LOLOLOL OMG i freakin wish!!! Nope it's an opk and the line on the left is the test line..and also dark as freakin hell lolol. BOWCHICA WOW WOW FOR MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy are you trying to give us heartattacks!!!!!!! 

Bow Chica WOW WOW :xmas5::xmas8::xmas12::xmas4:


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess get to BDINGGGG LOL


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOOL noo noo u guys know it's my O time LOL. I cant have a pos hpt now duhhhh.

Yup i've actualy been gettin mah freak on sunday night, tuesday night and last night booooo yaaaa


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess get to BDINGGGG LOL

Dude trust me miss puss has gotten a shitload of invasion from el dick. Soo no worries :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL wuv you Jessy baby!

Emma hunni :hugs:

Lisa how ya doing today chica? Your menu sounds AMAZING!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- Woo Hoo for the positive OPK!!!!! Hopefully we start 2012 with our BFPs!

I just bought presents for 25 8 year olds... what was I thinking? Now I have to wrap all these! Well off to buy more paper! Have to finish by 1:00 so I can take them to the party!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette i wuv u bunches and bunches more than u nanananananan.

Stace yessssss 2012 babies here we freakin come! I've used my pre-seed twice this week and seriously wow love love! It stays on much more then normal water lubricant i find.

Only 45 mins to go and we have our staff party wooooooooo


----------



## babydust818

Damn! For the last like 3 months i was ahead of you girlies in O'ing and this time you beat me! Hopefully this means GOOD things!!! I still haven't got my peak on cbfm but i've been BDing every other day from CD1. We may have skipped a couple days in a row but the closer it got to my normal O we made sure to cover all bases and still are. I'm hoping for O soon. I hope my monitor didn't miss it.

Jessy... better get your :holly: out and let the action start woot woot.

I can't believe Christmas is in 3 days! GAHHH. :xmas8::xmas16:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rachel :xmas3:

I seirously can't believe it!!!!! Gotta use up our smiley's girls

:xmas10::xmas9::xmas7::xmas13: LOVE THESE LITTLE GUYS!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette idk if you said yet but whens ur first apt. ?!


----------



## Twinkie210

Ok finished wrapping the presents for the kiddos. Whew!

Rach- don't fret, the only reason I O'd before you was soy moved my O date up! I am normally a CD21 day O'er. I shouldn't really be Oing until next Tuesday!


----------



## babydust818

Well that is awesome Stacie!! So glad soy is doing something for ya this month! I hope it brings GREAT things! Now that i think about it.. maybe i got a BFN last month was because it being my first month with the monitor. Like, the first month it gets to know your body. Most women don't even peak! I did, but it really makes me wonder if what the monitor thought was my peak, wasn't. Meaning i O'd later because i stopped BD'ing after CD18. Today i am CD17 and no peak. So... i'm wondering if the monitor is on track this time and is going to give me a later O because i really do O late?!? I think so! in Oct i didn't get my postive opk until CD19 and was pos all the way up to CD 22 i believe. Sorry... i am talking in my head LOL. I think i'm figuring myself out now. Jeeze. I didn't start using opk's until after the MC. I waited a cycle and didn't start using them until Oct. Started my cbfm in Nov. So i'm just getting to understanding my O'ing dates. Okay enough of that..........

2012 just has to be the year for all these miracle babies, right?!? I'd say so! If i got pregnant this time around i'd be due around OH's birthday! That would be sweet. :cloud9:

Remember me telling you about my bff being 3wks further than i would have been? Well she txt me yesterday and said she had a huge scare on Sunday. She said she was at work and all of a sudden started bleeding REALLY heavy. She got rushed to the hospital (she is 5 1/2 months right now). She said she even started having some contractions. She is fine and so is the baby. She is on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy. She can't work nor lift 5lbs+. I'm not sure exactly why she was bleeding and such because she had to let me go but man that had to of been so scary.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Well that is awesome Stacie!! So glad soy is doing something for ya this month! I hope it brings GREAT things! Now that i think about it.. maybe i got a BFN last month was because it being my first month with the monitor. Like, the first month it gets to know your body. Most women don't even peak! I did, but it really makes me wonder if what the monitor thought was my peak, wasn't. Meaning i O'd later because i stopped BD'ing after CD18. Today i am CD17 and no peak. So... i'm wondering if the monitor is on track this time and is going to give me a later O because i really do O late?!? I think so! in Oct i didn't get my postive opk until CD19 and was pos all the way up to CD 22 i believe. Sorry... i am talking in my head LOL. I think i'm figuring myself out now. Jeeze. I didn't start using opk's until after the MC. I waited a cycle and didn't start using them until Oct. Started my cbfm in Nov. So i'm just getting to understanding my O'ing dates. Okay enough of that..........
> 
> 2012 just has to be the year for all these miracle babies, right?!? I'd say so! If i got pregnant this time around i'd be due around OH's birthday! That would be sweet. :cloud9:
> 
> Remember me telling you about my bff being 3wks further than i would have been? Well she txt me yesterday and said she had a huge scare on Sunday. She said she was at work and all of a sudden started bleeding REALLY heavy. She got rushed to the hospital (she is 5 1/2 months right now). She said she even started having some contractions. She is fine and so is the baby. She is on bed rest for the rest of the pregnancy. She can't work nor lift 5lbs+. I'm not sure exactly why she was bleeding and such because she had to let me go but man that had to of been so scary.

I am sure that wass really scary! I am glad your friend and the baby are OK!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so I don't want to be a Debbie Downer, but I have been reading up on some stuff that I want to ask my Dr if I don't get a BFP this cycle, and I realized I have a LOT of symptoms of Hypothyroidism and Thyroid problems run in my family. My Mother, Grandmother, and my mother's two sister all had thyroid issues at one time or another. Has anyone ever had their thyroid tested? My symptoms are weight gain (40lbs over the past 4 years or so, but I have lost 20 after my MC, but probably due to depression), fatigue, feeling cold, and hair loss (although I have always lost a lot of hair because it is so thick and curly it gets tangled and falls out easily). I also read that it slows your reflexes and can cause clumbsiness, which I tend to have sometimes too, but not sure if this is a real symptom.

Just wondering if anyone has been tested for thyroid issues before...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie you are a rock star girlie! 25 gifts in no time hun? Ok so lets figure this out...New years testing perhaps??? Ok a little early but could be :xmas4:

Rachel hunni soo happy your friend is ok! That's scary for sure :nope:
Close to H bday would be AMAZING!!! It my sticky bean can hold on I'll be due in August like H's bday too :thumbup:

Lisa sweetie my scan is only scheduled for Feb.7th when I'll be 11 weeks! I was kinda annoyed by this but also hoping its a good omen since its my bday! Maybe God is trying to tell me something...ussually xmas to my bday passes in a blink of an eye so I hope this will help me have some perscpetive...also I will still keep doing bloods so that will tell me if anything is wrong too....hope it will be a good bday and then I leave for my cruise a few days later which will be amazing if my mind is at ease too! Worst case scenario I took cancellation insurance...I know I know...happy thoughts right! Thanks for checking in with me sweetie pie! How you feeling today? :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Stacie I've had my thyroid checked. It must be standard bloodwork here because I never asked for it. are your periods messed up? The good news is that if that is what's going on, it's an easy fix and treatment is ok during pregnancy too!


----------



## jessy1101

Oufff party done now. The food was sooooo yummy! I got a chess board with shot glasses. Yummyyyyyy drunkness lol.

How is everybody's pm so far?

Stace hunny u can get all that checked out with ur doc and it will definetly put ur mind at ease. But i still think there isnt a problem and that it is just taking a bit longer to conceive. Ditto for me too!

DH's staff party is tonight can somebody plz tell me why they would make it on a goddamn thursday night??? They all work tomorrow anywais so seriously WTF??


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea stace you should def get thyroid checked..that was apart of my testing...:) i heard tiredness also is a sign of that right?

lisette yay very good, how are you feeling????


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma how are you holding up hunni?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok hun thanks, just been out for a curry with dh, needed bit of a distraction. We r just about to watch hangover 2!

Dunno whether to go into work 2moro?! Ive only got a few student hrs to finish off before Jan 6th so if I have sick time I might not have time to make them up....
Ive txted my boss to ask if I can go in and sit in a quiet office to catch up on assignments etc just so I can be marked as being there but dont have to socialise! She hasnt replied yet so I dont know what to do....?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I would go to work. but see what she says..

hangover movies are funny lol and bradley cooper is a hottie patottie!

xoxoxox


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma sweetie sounds like you are doing really good under the circumstances! Hope your boss will answer you soon. Lots of love hunni :hugs:

Lisa feeling a lot more calm and positive today! Have some baking to finish tonight and then early bed again I think...the sleep really helped me with my cold and feeling anxious and crabby too! How are you feeling love?

Stacie they did the thyroid testing for me too after my mc....hope you can get some answers with your Dr if this isin't your cycle ofcourse!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## jessy1101

Jesus i really think this O time is fucking me up bad...i'm just freakin horny all the damn time. WTF do i do???? This is bad...


----------



## jessy1101

:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

I had a bad...very bad bad dream about my boss last night...and now i'm freakin out..


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Stacie I've had my thyroid checked. It must be standard bloodwork here because I never asked for it. are your periods messed up? The good news is that if that is what's going on, it's an easy fix and treatment is ok during pregnancy too!

Well I don't know if my periods are naturally messed up because I have been taking soy, so it is kind of helping me to O... but before I took soy my cycles ranged from 28 days to 40 days with O anywhere from CD 19 to 29... so not extremely regular. My periods themselves seem to be getting longer, they use to be around 4 days and now they are 7 to 8 days long...


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Stacie you are a rock star girlie! 25 gifts in no time hun? Ok so lets figure this out...New years testing perhaps??? Ok a little early but could be :xmas4:
> 
> Rachel hunni soo happy your friend is ok! That's scary for sure :nope:
> Close to H bday would be AMAZING!!! It my sticky bean can hold on I'll be due in August like H's bday too :thumbup:
> 
> Lisa sweetie my scan is only scheduled for Feb.7th when I'll be 11 weeks! I was kinda annoyed by this but also hoping its a good omen since its my bday! Maybe God is trying to tell me something...ussually xmas to my bday passes in a blink of an eye so I hope this will help me have some perscpetive...also I will still keep doing bloods so that will tell me if anything is wrong too....hope it will be a good bday and then I leave for my cruise a few days later which will be amazing if my mind is at ease too! Worst case scenario I took cancellation insurance...I know I know...happy thoughts right! Thanks for checking in with me sweetie pie! How you feeling today? :hugs:

If this is my BFP cycle, then I will be due in September which is both DH and DS's birthday months!

Yes Lisette I am planning for some New Year's testing! And I don't think it is too early, 'cause that will be 10/11dpo and my LP is only 12 days, so close to when AF is due!


----------



## themarshas

As for thyroid issues- they run in my family too. My mom had a bunch of issues last year (like her hair falling out) because her hormones and such were all freaked out. Seems like they are hard to pinpoint but easy to corrent once they figure it out.

Jessy- I had the checkers board with shot glasses in college and I got rid of it quickly because it is ridiculously unsafe. Word of caution: do not put straight shots in the glasses. We did that once and we were all hammered before the game was half way done. It was ugly haha


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> As for thyroid issues- they run in my family too. My mom had a bunch of issues last year (like her hair falling out) because her hormones and such were all freaked out. Seems like they are hard to pinpoint but easy to corrent once they figure it out.
> 
> Jessy- I had the checkers board with shot glasses in college and I got rid of it quickly because it is ridiculously unsafe. Word of caution: do not put straight shots in the glasses. We did that once and we were all hammered before the game was half way done. It was ugly haha

I have it with snakes and ladders. To add some spice to it we would have to take a shot if u go down a snake and up a ladder hiiiihhiii...that was pretty bad..


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- bad dreams about the boss... yikes! That could be hard to explain if you talk in your sleep! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Jessy- bad dreams about the boss... yikes! That could be hard to explain if you talk in your sleep! LOL

LOLOL thankfully i dont talk in my sleep! But like i was telling some of the other girls i'm friends with his gf. And she has started not liking him and i being friends. When i talked to him about that awhile ago his response was whatever it's not like we're fucking on this table (in his office).

Dude omg omg i was like wait whaaaaaaaaaaa..???????? Consider me freaked out :dohh:


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Jessy- bad dreams about the boss... yikes! That could be hard to explain if you talk in your sleep! LOL
> 
> LOLOL thankfully i dont talk in my sleep! But like i was telling some of the other girls i'm friends with his gf. And she has started not liking him and i being friends. When i talked to him about that awhile ago his response was whatever it's not like we're fucking on this table (in his office).
> 
> Dude omg omg i was like wait whaaaaaaaaaaa..???????? Consider me freaked out :dohh:Click to expand...

wait, that was your dream or real life??


----------



## babydust818

I have sex dreams about alot of random people. I of course don't dare tell OH. Have you ever woke up having a sex dream about someone and then you start to think about them all day? Like if the sex would really feel that way? LOL. I have tons of times. Talk about horny.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i always have sex dreams..like about celebs i love lol

ahhaha omg. 

i played shot glass checkers w my inlaws we were all hammered in half hour...lol so funnnnnnn!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, seriously? I never have sex dreams... Is there something wrong with me? Maybe I need to go out and meet more people LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok stace what bout sex THOUGHTS lol of anyone but ur dh..LOL xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

the other night i had a dream i was with michael pitt, it was amazing..HAHHA omg im so bad ...lmao


----------



## Twinkie210

You know I really don't have sex thoughts either... seriously I sound like I'm 80! I mean I see cute guys and I think, "Yup he's a hottie" but not, "Man I want to jump him..."

At this point in my life sex is definately a means of making a baby for me (although not very successfully this past year)... Maybe that's my problem. I need to up the sexiness in my life!

I sound like an old married woman!!!! Ahhhhhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

I totally hear you, sex when ovulating is top on my list..lol 

but its nice to fantasize bout hot guys...lol

I DO LOVE MY HUSBAND SO MUCH I PROB SOUND LIKE A HOOCHIE MAMA LOL!


----------



## babydust818

I love my OH too! I just have these dreams. I have no control over it. I dream about everything you could imagine. Polka dotted elephants and everything. I'm serious. I remember so much too.

I actually had a dream like a week ago about Emma. That i met her in a store lmao.


----------



## lauren10

i had a dream i was with Robert Pattinson and I was walking on cloud 9 for a couple of days


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren10 said:


> i had a dream i was with Robert Pattinson and I was walking on cloud 9 for a couple of days

lol omg edward can suck my blood anyday...lmao he was hot in remember me tooo yummmmmmm lol


----------



## babydust818

i love biebs song under the mistletoe


----------



## keepthefaithx

this isnt christmasy..but brad paisley -then.

what a great song omg love it soooooooooooooooo much!


----------



## babydust818

i do too! was gonna make that song mine and OH's wedding song but idk if i want that or the song "whatever it is" by zac brown band instead. that song gets me everytime


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw nice!

my wedding song was from this moment shania twain and bryan adams. when started dating august 2004 and our first halloween together we were driving to a party and i heard this song on the radio, i said when we get married this should be our wedding song, and he loved it too, then april 25 2010 we got to use it lol

:)


----------



## babydust818

Awh!! i've always thought i wanted to get married in summer but now i totally am against it. I want to get married in March/April/May. Early spring! There's this place i'd love to have it at in Kentucky. It's beautiful.


----------



## keepthefaithx

awww nice, do you know what kind of dress you want, and how to wear your hair??


----------



## Twinkie210

Awwwww. Me and DH danced to "Me and You" by Kenny Chesney. Our F'ing photographer wrote the song down wrong and put that song "You and Me going Fishing in the dark":dohh: on my wedding picture slide show. So those are some interesting DVDs:haha:...


----------



## jessy1101

Lololol omg Stace i didnt have sex with my boss in real life it was a dream. Ya i have sex dreams depending on where my cycle is at. Like this week my hormones are threw the roof jesus..

Our wedding song was 2 is better then one - boys like girls its just..wow i still tear up when i hear it!!


----------



## lauren10

Our song was Someone Like You by Van Morrison. Because we both had to travel the world to find eachother...we met in Venice!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren love that song!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jess that songs cute!!!!!!!!!!! love loveeeee


----------



## themarshas

I love all your songs. Ours was "Soulmate" by Josh Turner. I'd never heard it until my hubby told me he picked our first dance songs about 9 months before our wedding. It is perfectly us and it was a nice choice because no one else had heard it either. 

As for dirty dreams- can't say I've had them about anyone else... but I never remember my dreams really... I sleep like a log.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I had a really disturbing baby dream lastnight, ive been getting them, i guess cuz its all im thinking about-


----------



## Twinkie210

Well not that much longer and you will be TTC!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, well I know I need to stop googling, but the more I read about hypothyroidism the more I think I may have it. I have so many of the symptoms... and I have had them for years. I told DH that I am going to the Dr. to get my thyroid checked next month. I told him the symptoms of underactive thyroid and he was like finally! You are going to see a Dr.! (In all fairness I had a checkup a year ago.) Part of me will not be sad if I see a BFN next week, I mean of course I want to get a BFP, but it would be nice to know that I am comletely healthy before I get pregnant.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I need to stop also stace, 

i find more and more bad shit about thrombophilia, im like wow im guna have this when i get older and blah blah and when you type it in stillbirth pops up, and birth defects and im just like kill me now, the dr said ill be totally fine, so i gotta just be strong and kno it will be okay

my friend and leo are like no more google!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie hunni I understand your fears...hope you get that BFP anyways :dust:

Such nice wedding song talk girlies!!! We had two (i couldn't pick just one) :haha: We had "Lucky" with Colbie Caillat & Jason Mraz & "Here and Now" by Luther Vandros.

How are all my girls doing this morning? I can't believe its the last day before Xmas :xmas1:


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,
I'm dragging today. Don't want to be here, and I'm alone with the new hire as most of my group is out....bleh!!

I have to run out at lunch and buy knives for presents for my Sisters-in-law significant others. geesh. Then we're done!! and heading to cape breton tomorrow. 6.5 hours in the car, here we come! I got DD 2 new baby einstein movies, so hopefully she's happy about that.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren your DD is absolutely precious!!!!! I swear I think as our Xmas present you should just post a whole stream of pictures of her to make us smile :)

Hope you have a wonderful smooth trip hunni :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

OMG xmas eve tomorrow??? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

I brought tim hortins donuts for all my office this morning. Kinda starts the day off right u know?

We're all finishing at noon today so that's nice too. I have to pop buy and get alchool for the weekend. I can just imagine what that's going to be like in that store huh?? If i have to freakin maule somebody for my alchool then damnit i will!!!

How is everybody feeling today?

Stace you gotta stop looking u wont know the concrete answer until u get tested by ur doctor. I dont want u to be scared sweety! Sending u tons of positive vibes.

Do u guys think today is gonna fly by fast?? God i hope so..


----------



## lauren10

thanks Lisette!! 

I have a photo site if you want to take a look? I have tons! I'll pm you :)


----------



## themarshas

If I wasn't having a food adversion to coffee I'd be all for Tim Hortins... clearly our body's do weird things to us while pregnant. AFM- I'm feeling super tired today and just wasting hours at work. Ready to go home! Only 6 more hours haha. Blah! I should have took a half day haha.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am sorry you guys are at work! This is my usual Friday off so yeah!!! I have already been to the grocery store and picked up a present I had stored at my mom's house. I just need to find the motivation to start cleaning!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lauren shes gorge!!! :)

HOWS EVERYONE DOING TODAY..OMG CHRISTMAS EVE TMARO DOESNT FEEL LIKE IT AT ALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HEY JESS MISSSSSSSSSS YOUUUUUUUUUU :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok so my hcg came back at 2322 from 1473 in about 40 hours WTF?!?!?! Why is it still going up? I'm not super good at maths but i think that's an increase of about 63% if i worked it out right?

Gotta have another scan first thing 2moro. Wondering if it could be ectopic now...??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma???? What is your Dr saying? Any chance the first scan was just too early sweetie?


----------



## MrsMoo72

I have no idea Lisette.... I had that bit of red spotting on the 1st dec then got my bfp on the 3rd so i could have implanted late but my levels still seem kinda low. It just seems like they are rushing to re-scan me which makes me worry that they think it could be ectopic?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Dr Google varies on threshold for what can be seen - some sites say nothing can be seen unless hcg is over 1000, some say 2000, some say 3000...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ugggggg don't you hate having to play Dr. google! Well my friend whatever the reason I'm soooo happy they are rushing to scan you before the holidays so you can have your mind at ease one way or another! My God I'm keeping every little bit of my crossed for you!!!!! How are you coping? :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im just sooo confused. Ectopic is kinda scary...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i dont know emma but if its rising, sounds like it could be ectopic.

UGHHHH

what did your doc say????


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haven't spoken to a dr. It was just the sister from epau who rung me. I wonder if it's just coz i've 'retained' bits that my body still thinks it's pg so is still producing hcg?


----------



## keepthefaithx

if things are still forming like that you would very early like the sack n stuff tho right? like is there anyway you could be like 4 weeks or so?

idk hunni, i hope you get answers asap, but u should call ur dr!!!!

xoxox


----------



## MrsMoo72

I was a bit naughty today and read my scan results on the system - it said - lining was 17mm thick with heterogenous echotexture suggestive of retained products.

If it was ectopic would my lining have thickened?


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Emma i'm at a complete loss...if it was ectopic can they see that?? I'm not sure if they can...i think so...

If ur hcg is rising it cannot be cuz ur body retained bits..i dont think it's enough to make it go up that much...maybe it's just super duper early like u thought?? Plz let us know we're definetly with u in this hunny.


----------



## keepthefaithx

MrsMoo72 said:


> I was a bit naughty today and read my scan results on the system - it said - lining was 17mm thick with heterogenous echotexture suggestive of retained products.
> 
> If it was ectopic would my lining have thickened?

what is heterogenous echotexture tho like "remains"

idk hunni like what that means, you should call now u know

im praying for you its not ectopic and just really early!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I daren't have any hope though, i'm sure this can't end well!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I daren't have any hope though, i'm sure this can't end well!

Just be neutral. Not positive but not negative. I can imagine how scary it must feel tho. Maybe it is just really early like we were saying i mean why would ur lining thicken no???


----------



## lauren10

So Emma...lets say you did implant on Dec 1st...that would make you only 5 weeks as of yesterday, wouldn't it? 

When was your LMP?


----------



## keepthefaithx

maybe the lining is thickening up bc your guna get your period soon....thats what my dr said to me.

but honestly like jess said try to be neutral

we are all here for you xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

lauren10 said:


> So Emma...lets say you did implant on Dec 1st...that would make you only 5 weeks as of yesterday, wouldn't it?
> 
> When was your LMP?

LMP was 7th nov. No idea how long cycle would be coz it was only second one after mc. 1st cycle after mc was 30 days.


----------



## keepthefaithx

did you try your doc hunni?


----------



## lauren10

I agree with the girls on being neutral about things because you don't want to get your hopes up and be disappointed, but read this thread. It really could be that the u/s was too early and you're not as far along as you thought. I definitely think your HCG level is supporting that. 

https://www.babycenter.com/400_5-week-4-day-ultrasound-didnt-show-heartbeat_670137_887.bc

on another note...is it not fucking ridiculous that no one has checked my HCG level yet?? I had it drawn on Weds but the results aren't back yet. For crying out loud.


----------



## keepthefaithx

NO WAY LAUREN? WTF....11 weeks and no blood. thats redick...

when are they guna call u w results?


----------



## lauren10

Probably never. I'll probably have to demand that my family doc looks it up when I'm at my next visit. CRAZY!!! 

So I need your opinions...do I tell DH's extended family I'm pregnant this weekend so we can do it in person? Or wait until after my u/s next week? I'm still kind of nervous...but the other part of me is like, oh wtf who cares.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren sweetie go with your gut! If the moment strikes you tell them :) I hope you get bw answers soon, that's crazy they are making you wait soo long! Its 24hours here....do you guys have cdl labs?

Emma hunni i know you don't wanna get your hopes up again....any way to reach the Dr today? :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren damn they havent checked??? Hopefully they ll call u instead of u having to ask i mean jesus wtf.. As for telling the fam go with ur gut for sure. But i dont think it s a bad thing.

Emma definetly try to get a hold of ut doctor..u need to know whats the what so u can take it from there.


----------



## MrsMoo72

It's a bit different here guys, i don't have an ob/gyn so i'm not really under a dr for this, just the nurse-led epau. Plus it's 7.30pm here! Guess i will just have to see what tomorrow brings. I know the numbers didn't quite double but the time between them was only about 40 hours. I think this might be too much of a rise for an ectopic, i hope so anyway. 

I never had bloods done when i had my mc so don't know if it's normal for hcg to keep going up for a while before it falls with an mc?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lauren could you just ring your drs for the results?


----------



## MrsMoo72

lauren10 said:


> So Emma...lets say you did implant on Dec 1st...that would make you only 5 weeks as of yesterday, wouldn't it?
> 
> When was your LMP?

How did you work out 5 weeks Lauren?


----------



## lauren10

well I was just adding 2 weeks to the implantation date...but I guess they add that to the conception date so I might have been wrong. I still think it was too early of a scan for you...I hope you get to find out very soon!! 

Well I actually peeked, and they weren't resulted yet! is that even possible? saving my blood from Weds? How long does it keep?? I don't know...I'll just have to wait! 

heading home now. Merry Christmas to all you cookies!!! I'm sure I'll be checking in from Cape Breton. 
xxxxxx


----------



## jkb11

HEY GIRLS! 
EMMA- I HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU HONEY. I AGREE TRY YOUR BEST TO STAY NEUTRAL. BEST WISHES YOUR WAY THOUGH....:kiss:

HPT WAS NEG AGAIN TODAY. NOT SURE IF I WILL TEST TOM OR JUST WAIT TIL SUNDAY. WE ARE DOING OUR CHRISTMAS TOM WITH DS B/C I HAVE TO WORK:growlmad:. LOTS OF BAKING TODAY! YUM! 
WELL EVERYONE HAVE A GREAT DAY:flower:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey Emma... I say you levels sound way too high to be ectopic. I think you would be in pain by now, but maybe not. You numbers sound so similar to mine and I had a BO. I had blood work done at 19dpo and my HCG was just over 1400 I had another blood draw about 48 hours later and it was just over 2100... so mine was increasing roughly 50% in 48 hours. By 7 weeks when they scanned me I only had a 6 week gestational sac, no yolk sac, no fetal pole, yet my HCG had increased to 20,000, so my gestational sac was slow to develop and didn't really correlate with where it should be according to my HCG levels. 

So anyway I guess the point was, yes your levels can still be increasing even though not much is seen on the U/S. But until they see something that definately says MC, I would remain neutral. There are stories of women being told that they are going to MC and having a healthy baby, so I say just try to wait it out for you next scan.


----------



## MrsMoo72

That does sound really similar Stacie thanks, I bet that's what it is. I will just wait and see what they can see (or not!) 2moro! I'll update asap


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> That does sound really similar Stacie thanks, I bet that's what it is. I will just wait and see what they can see (or not!) 2moro! I'll update asap

Well I hope it isn't and you just are not quite as far along as they thought.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thinking of all you lovely ladies! Lots of love and Merry Christmas to those who I won't see on here for the next few days :xmas3:

I'll be checking in for updates on everyone :hugs:


----------



## themarshas

Merry Christmas! to you all! I don't think I'll be on again until Monday, so I hope you all have a safe and amazing few days of Holiday Cheer! And of course, I hope Santa brings you something good ;-)


----------



## jessy1101

Merry early xmas girlies!! Peace love and all around wishes coming true!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Merry Christmas to all my PUPO Girlies! I will probably be on here now and then over the next couple days, but for those that won't be... I hope you have a wonderful holiday weekend!

OK, due to a very precise line of events I am reading the book "Heaven is for Real". Have any of you read this??? OMG if you haven't you must read it! I am only half way through, but it is an awesome book so far. It is a true story about a little boy who gets really sick and gets to visit heaven. It is written through the eyes of his father, who happens to be a pastor. Whether or not you believe in heaven or believe this little boy's story, I am willing to bet that you will be comforted by this book ;) It really changes your perspective on things.


----------



## lauren10

My dad's been asking me to read that. I'll have to give it a try!


----------



## babydust818

OMG i could just shoot someone right now!!!! Been working since 9 this morning. Got out at 5 and started cooking home made lasagna when i got home. Come to find out OH got a turkey pan instead of lasagna. So i had to run to the store and get diff pans. Come home and the fucking noodles obv were all stuck together. So had to go get noodles. Made fudge and have had it in the fridge since 6 and it's STILL runny. WTF. To top it off my dog won't leave the trash alone. I've yelled and swatted at her so many times and she just doesn't listen. My back is killing me. UGH. What a fucking day. I have to work Xmas eve and Xmas day so fuck me. I am miserable!!!!! I also had another high on the monitor. I haven't even fucking ovulated. WTF. I'll be CD19 tmrw. I just feel like killing myself LOL. Oh and i got stuff for rye boat dip. Dunno if anyone had it before but it's rye round bread that you dip into dill vegetable dip. It's so good. I fucking got ranch dip instead of dill. I just need to go to bed.

Buttttt, when i went pee earlier i had loads of EWCM. There was even like a bubble on the TP. I hope i peak tmrw on cbfm. If not then i'm just going to keep on BDing every other day. It's got to catch that egg, right?!!? Come on Ms. Ovary!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well girls we may just have a christmas miracle on our hands!!!!!

My scan showed a very small (5mm) gest sac!!!!!! :happydance:

It def wasn't there on Wed but she said i have a tilted uterus which makes it harder to see and measure. 10mm would be 5 weeks so i could be less than that. I asked about dates and things and she said that sometimes what they see on screen never matches up to people's dates. 
Before the scan i asked if my hcg would be still going up if i was miscarrying or if i had retained products and she said no. I asked about blighted ovum and she said the sac would be much bigger if it was that.

Soooo, i have to have more betas tomorrow morning - yes xmas day! and another scan next week to see if anything has grown!

This is not my scan but it looks exactly like mine and it is 4 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







gestational_sac.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well girls we may just have a christmas miracle on our hands!!!!!
> 
> My scan showed a very small (5mm) gest sac!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> It def wasn't there on Wed but she said i have a tilted uterus which makes it harder to see and measure. 10mm would be 5 weeks so i could be less than that. I asked about dates and things and she said that sometimes what they see on screen never matches up to people's dates.
> Before the scan i asked if my hcg would be still going up if i was miscarrying or if i had retained products and she said no. I asked about blighted ovum and she said the sac would be much bigger if it was that.
> 
> Soooo, i have to have more betas tomorrow morning - yes xmas day! and another scan next week to see if anything has grown!
> 
> This is not my scan but it looks exactly like mine and it is 4 weeks.

That is awesome news!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> OMG i could just shoot someone right now!!!! Been working since 9 this morning. Got out at 5 and started cooking home made lasagna when i got home. Come to find out OH got a turkey pan instead of lasagna. So i had to run to the store and get diff pans. Come home and the fucking noodles obv were all stuck together. So had to go get noodles. Made fudge and have had it in the fridge since 6 and it's STILL runny. WTF. To top it off my dog won't leave the trash alone. I've yelled and swatted at her so many times and she just doesn't listen. My back is killing me. UGH. What a fucking day. I have to work Xmas eve and Xmas day so fuck me. I am miserable!!!!! I also had another high on the monitor. I haven't even fucking ovulated. WTF. I'll be CD19 tmrw. I just feel like killing myself LOL. Oh and i got stuff for rye boat dip. Dunno if anyone had it before but it's rye round bread that you dip into dill vegetable dip. It's so good. I fucking got ranch dip instead of dill. I just need to go to bed.
> 
> Buttttt, when i went pee earlier i had loads of EWCM. There was even like a bubble on the TP. I hope i peak tmrw on cbfm. If not then i'm just going to keep on BDing every other day. It's got to catch that egg, right?!!? Come on Ms. Ovary!!

Good Luck! EWCM is promising... maybe you will get your peak for X-Mas?? And you will really have your own little Christmas miracle!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> My dad's been asking me to read that. I'll have to give it a try!

Lauren, I just read the whole book yesterday! I'll warn you that you will cry in parts, but I think the book will make you hopeful not sad.


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Emma thats freakin awsome!! Come on xmas miracle i ll b praying for u hunny.

Merry xmas eve everybody lots of love!!


----------



## babydust818

EMMA!!!!!!!!! That is AWESOME news!! Wow what a bitch for scaring you like that!!!! Damn. Well everything that is meant to be works out!! So so so happy for you Em!!

Ugh i got another high. That's 11 days in a damn row. Am i Miss Fertile this month!? The monitor says when its high you have an increased chance of getting pregnant. So high is still good even though it's not a peak. Just wondering what's going on though! I woke up in the middle of the night with a really bad pain in my right ovary. I went pee to release some pressure off of it but it hurt worse. Its gone now but it did hurt real bad


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Emma I just knew it!!! I had dream of u posting good news this morning :) I'm sssooooooo happy for u sweetie! Hope the next few days & weeks keep going smooth! xoxoxoxooxxo

Merry Christmas Eve girlies! How's everyone doing today?

Rach keep it up girlie! Lots of dust ur way!

Jkb....anymore testing sweetie? Symptoms? I still have a great feeling for ya this cycle!

Hope everyone has a great day! Ill be checking in later! :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats great girl omg so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

merry christmas eve girlies!!!

whats everyones plans for today!!!

i gotta get to baking, going to my mom n dads at 3ish!

xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks everyone! Fingers crossed it grows and hormones rage!!

Its my grandads 91st bday today so im just chillin at my folks!

Have a great Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Keeping them crossed Emma :hugs: Enjoy your day sweetie! Good vibes to the lil bean!

Lisa girlie! Baking hun? Me too just got done the last batch of almonds, last presents to wrap up & then bisquits & lil stuff to cook for when people start coming by around 2! Lol I'm need a nap already! Hope everyone is having a great xmas eve :) xo


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Had to work today. Got out early at 330. Been up baking ever since! We're having our Christmas dinner tonight. Having about 16 people over total. That's including all of OH's nieces and nephew (4). I have to work again tmrw ;( but then off monday - thurs. Wish i could be home for the holidays.... Hope you're all doing wonderful!!!

&#9829; &#9733; &#9829; &#9733; &#9829; &#9733;MERRY CHRISTMAS &#9829; &#9733; &#9829; &#9733; &#9829; &#9733;
&#731; °_&#9608;&#9608;_*&#12290;*./ .&#731;* .&#731;.*.&#9733;* *&#9733; &#12290;*
&#731;. (´ &#814;)*&#731;°*/.&#9835;.&#9835;*&#731;.* &#731;_&#928;_____. * &#731;*
.°( .  . ) &#731;°./ '&#9835; ' .&#731;*./______/~&#65340; *. &#731;*.&#12290;&#731;* &#731;. *&#12290;
*(...''.. )&#65279; *&#731;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#731;°.&#65372;&#30000;&#30000; &#65372;&#38272;&#65372;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580;&#9580; .
¯"*°&#9829;°*"¯`´¯"*°&#9829;°*"¯` ´¯"*°´¯"*°&#9829;°*"¯`´¯"*°


----------



## lauren10

Ugh, Christmas eve and dark brown spotting. What does it mean???


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren are you okay? do you have cramps or anything???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Lauren hope you're ok? Didnt you say you had a chorionic haematoma? Its on the lining so brings lining away with it - remember mine? It was brown/red/clotty just like a period. Hope thats all it is hunny, try and have a lovely day. I guess this is not going to go smoothly for any of us xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, I don't have any unusual cramping, and the spotting stopped almost as soon as it started. 

Yes Emma, they did see one on my u/s, I was thinking that might be it? Also I had a large luteal cystcould that have burst? and then there is the 5cm fibroid. 

If any spotting happens today, I'll go to the ED for bloodwork and a scan. 

Thanks girls. Not fun on Christmas- or anytime really!!!

Love you all and have a great day


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im sure ur fine lauren..sounds like it cud b the cyst or fybroid..try n have a nice christmas hunni...im sute everything will work out this is ur time!!! Love yaaaa xo


----------



## jessy1101

No worries Lauren must b a cyst. Just take it one step at a time.

Merry xmas to all. May all your hopes dreams and wishes come true in 2012. I m virtualy wrapping my arms around everyone one of you for a huge hug. Thank you all for being the best support system a girl could ask for. You all helped me threw so much and we will all come out on top this time.

Love love loveeeee


----------



## keepthefaithx

i agree jess.

its so nice to have real friends on here that we can count on and that can help us, and that understand...i m so happy i met all you girls, love you all!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Merry Christmas to all my PUPO girls! Wishing you all blessed days with your loved ones :)

Lauren hunni how u doing? 

Emma how were your bloods this morning?

T&P you guys :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisetteeeee how r u feeling grl


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey sweetie :) Feeling good! Get tired quick but no complaints! Just praying my lil bean sticks! More bw tmmr! How you feeling girlie? :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey all! Merry Christmas!!!!

We were up and had all the presents unwrapped before 6!!!!!

Then had to go to my Mom's for breakfast and more presents! Apparently I am collecting necklaces this year for Christmas! LOL I got a necklace from DS that he bought at school (it says Mom on it). I got a pearl black and white necklace and matching earrings from DH (they will be perfect for work!) and I got a necklace from my Mom, which is made by women in Africa out of recycled disney world brochures. It is so neat and it doesn't look like it is made out of paper! The procedes from the necklaces go back to the women in Africa to pay for doctors and medicine. 

I must say this holiday was better than I anticipated! I had a little cry last night. After DS went to bed I turned on Christmas music and lit a candle for my Angel, it was so perfect. I think I am going to make it a Christmas Eve tradition.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Quick update - hcg up to 3679 so not doubled but consistently up by 63% again! Levels perfect for 4w6d which is what sac measured at scan yesterday. Just dates that stil dont fit.....
Suppose we're no better off than yesterday but no worse either.
Hope you're all enjoying your day xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma sweetie sounds good! When is ur next check up? xo


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls.

I hope you're all having a very Merry Christmas!! I got another high on the cbfm again today. I have gotten a high ever since CD9 and today i am CD20! I have no idea what the heck is going on. Last month i had 5 high days, 2 peak days and all the rest low. This time i have 12 high days. I had a dream last night i was pregnant. In my dream I took a pink dye test and the second line was smeared but it was a positive. Would be nice if that were REAL but yeah, we know how that goes! I been BDing every other day since CD1. I hope this is the month. 

Lauren what a scare. I imagine it's nothing to worry about. I don't know all the technical terms or anything but i just don't think it's anything bad since it left as soon as it started. Just keep an eye out. If you start cramping then that's not a good sign, obviously. Like emma said, it's going to be a bumpy unsmooth ride but i know you girls are going to get your rainbows!! xoxo


----------



## jessy1101

Wow just got home! Happy, extremely well fed and soooooo pooped out lolol. I got tons of amazing gifts and everybody was happy with theirs too!!

Bring on da Boxing day shopping tomorrow. Hoping to find freakin sweetdeals..and not get mauled..ya the usual.

Wuv and kisses to all


----------



## lauren10

Hey Emma, that's good news! 

No spotting since Christmas Eve...so I'm assuming everything is fine. CAN'T wait for my scan Friday!!!

Glad you all had a nice Christmas!


----------



## keepthefaithx

great news lauren! 

i heard of boxing day but what really is it, all my canadian girls lol

my sis is coming over soon, going to shopping and then she wants me to dye her hair and i think im guna redue mine more blonde, yaya lol

and this week its grilled chicken and salads i ate like such a damn pig...lol

hope your christmas was good everyone xoxooxox


----------



## babydust818

Call me Scrooge but Christmas sucked since there was NO snow. It honestly felt so far from Christmas. I don't know if i just wasn't in the Christmasy spirit or what. I know i WAS but i really have no idea what happened to it. I did have a very good Christmas though! Just wished i could have spent it in New York with my family. Went to Walmart today and got alot of crap for 50% off. Schick shaver sets for my dad and OH. venus ones for my mom and i. Wrapping paper, candy, etc. I love the day after sales. So much fun.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hate snow so happy...lol

did they get snow upstate rach? none longisland/manhattan

:)


----------



## babydust818

well i think the 23rd they had a dusting but it didn't stay. They have nothing right now nor have they at all. Just dustings.


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap we got soooo much snow here!! Probably going skiing tomorrow!

Boxing day was sick. I almost had to punch this guy that was stuck on me..with tons of BO.. Which to me is the most nasty thing ever!

We got tons of stuff to hook us up even more on our PS3 Move. I want to play it tomorrow st some point. Clothes was also pretty awsome. Is it worth the hassle and all around crazyness?? Nopeeeeee 

How is everybody? What did u get for xmas? Anything ur planning on regifting? Sux but happens every year almost huh? Luckily this year it was nuttin but fab soooo im pretty happy.

4dpo tomorrow and im a happy camper!! Times just flies right on by without noticing when ur off huh?

Miss u girlies bunches..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jess ur 4 dpo already holy shittttttttt lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Let the symptom spotting begin!! Or just start testing....:haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm on nights :xmas21:


----------



## lauren10

Boxing Day is traditionally a day following Christmas when wealthy people in the United Kingdom would give a box containing a gift to their servants.[1] Today, Boxing Day is better known as a bank or public holiday that occurs on December 26, or the first or second weekday after Christmas Day, depending on national or regional laws. It is observed in the United Kingdom, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, and some other Commonwealth nations.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Lauren, we have boxing day but I never knew what it was haha!! To us it just means a day to eat chocs and watch movie!! 

Hows everyone doing?

I rung epau this morn to find out my next scan date but the Dr had lied to me amd they weren't open :-(


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea i never knew what it was..lol
thanks

hows everyone doing today???

im so tired from the weekend i could have used 1 more day off...lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im sooo tired from night shift! Ds is sick so we r curled up watching a movie! Not back at work till new yrs day yipeeee, although I have loads of uni work to do with a big deadline looming...just cant concentrate at mo...


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey girlies! I am glad everyone had a great weekend/holiday! Still enjoying my time off of work (I don't go back until Jan 2nd). I have to take DS to the dentist today :( which means I will probably be forking out money in the near future... I have invested a small fortune in this kid's teeth so far... and I already know that he will need braces in a few years.


----------



## keepthefaithx

uhh stace that sucks.

i hope you have a great week off, im so jel!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning PUPO girlies :wave:

How's everyone feeling today? I'm totally jelous of a week off! I'm back at work today and ready to fall asleep already!!!! I am litterally the only one here!!!! Aaaaahhhhhhh!!!

Thank God I have my girls to keep me company and loads of personal stuff to get throguh since I didn't do a single thing more than I had to while off! sssooooo lazy and tired! LOL

Rach any peak yet? Praying for you sweetie!

Jessy lmao I can picture you now!!!!! hyalrious!!!!! You off this week right? Totally awesome snow we got girlie! Wish I skied these days! Are you gonna be testing before you leave? Ssssssooooooo exciting!!!!!

Lisa baby how you doing?

Lauren any more anything sweetie? Friday can't come soon enough hun! :hugs:

Emma that sucks they aren't open!!!! booooooo!!!!!! T&P sweetie I know the waiting is hard!

Stacie :wave: miss ya girlie! hope the dentist isin't too expensive for you today! How you been feeling? Can't wait for some testing up in here!!!!!!

Any news from JKB you guys?

AFM I got my second round of bloods back this morning and after not sleeping all night worrying I think the number is good....917 at 20DPO which seems in line with the lab chart and some articles i read online plus considering it was 46 only 7days ago the doubling rates are pretty good. Gonna email my Dr now and see what he says...maybe I can go back in a few days instead of waiting till next Monday...Dam I'm impatient! LOL Well atleast I'm feeling sick this morning which is making me very happy :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Levels looking good Lisette! And ms is good too! Mine seems to get worse as day goes on... Sucks that you have to work hunny but at least if you're the only one there then you don't have to work too hard hehe :haha:

I had to unbutton my pants at work last night - might be just night-shift bloat tho - jkb you know what i mean!! Where is she anyway...?

How was you xmas girls? Next year we will be celebrating with babies i'm sure of it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette thats great hunni!!!!!!!!!!! im so happy for you, doesnt it feel great when your sick lol...its sounds crazy to someone who hasnt been thru what we have but love the sickness, throwing up, tiredness...lol

im okay just very anxious to start ttcing again u know!

emma how are you feeling??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa baby absolutely! Feeling sick is AWESOME today! When is your next check up so you can get your green light sweetie?


----------



## MrsMoo72

I feel like crap Lisa - hope it's for good reason!!


How you doin hunny?


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY for feeling like crap Emma! LOL :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Ya where is Jbk??? We havent gotten any news from her yet..

Morning sickness is awsome lolol. Never thought id say that but ohh so true huh?

Im off today thank god. Back to work tomorrow and thursday. Friday finish at noon and then off a full week eeeeeee. My cruise isnt online anymore so were deciding what we ll do...hmmmm so many choices..

We have to shovel all this snow after beurkkkk dont wanna...so lazy..


----------



## MrsMoo72

The girls were fab at work last night and really looked after me so i didn't need to do any lifting or moving patients/beds etc. But i did skid on the floor and nearly ended up falling into bed with one of the old men :xmas13:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww no Jessy!!!!! You guys still gonna go somewhere fun last minute adventure style?

Emma funny since it didn't happen hun! LOL


----------



## jkb11

hi girlies! i didnt desert y'all i have been stalking the thread from my phone but i didnt take my laptop with me out of town. i considered updating from my phone but it has been acting up and for some reason just shuts down after a couple of minutes online..anyhow, so glad everyone seems to have had a great Christmas. mine was so much fun just because DS is at that age where everything is exciting and magical to him... so much fun to watch his face. lisette & emma so glad y'alls numbers look so good:thumbup: and yay for the ms. have yall ever been so excited to puke:haha: jessy wow! your like 5 dpo already what the crap that was fast!!! bring on the BFP!

well unfortunately af got me:growlmad: i just dont understand how because it has been 2 months straight of perfect & on time ovulation for me.:shrug: i actually went to test and the freaker started! so i told dh that we might should do the sa and make sure everything is good on his end.... havent decided i am thinking about stopping " trying" all together in other words no opk and tracking ovulation. just doing it when we want to do it???? and if it hasnt happened by may then go to fertility specialist again. looking back at my sex chart we had plenty of sex leading up to ovulation but then once i got my positive opk we would do it that night but not after. i still feel like with that we should have covered all bases???

well hope all you girls have a great day!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey sweetie!!!! Merry Christmas love! So awesome DS is at that age....must make the holiday's soooo much more magical all around :) 

Sorry the witch got you hunni! Dam I was sooo sure for you this cycle too :nope: Well sweetie honestly with everything you got going on I think it could be a really good approach to just see what happens for a few months! I swear this ttc stuff can really get the better of us all! Lots of :hugs: your way and don't you dare leave us for sooo long again :kiss:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have my apt jan 23, then hes giving me a shot to induced ovulation, clomid, estrogen and progesterone.

im praying it happens fast, usually does for me so i hope its the same!


----------



## Twinkie210

Just got back from taking DS to the dentist and damn another cavitiy! This boy is definately in the running for the most dental work on baby teeth! I counted it up and this will be filling #9 in 6 different teeth (he broke 4 fillings and had to have 3 refilled and one cap!) But I am thankful that his permanent teeth are healthy!

Guess what... I caved today and called my primary care physician and asked for a thyroid test. I am tired of waiting around and want to be proactive with testing. I couldn't believe that I did it, 'cause I usually chicken out and convince myself I am being a hypochondriac and to just wait. So now I am waiting to find out if my Dr. wants me to come in for a check up first of just go for bloodwork... As sad as it is I just want this to be my problem so I can actually have something to "fix".


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw jkb :growlmad: to af, i thought this month was looking good for you. I don't do opk/charts/temps or anything, just kinda guess when ov might be due and make sure we get some in then! Think dh would totally freak out if i had done all that!!

Fingers crossed Lisa, time to put the plan into action!


Stacie - poor ds! Good for you for being proactive about testing, can't hurt right? And i know what you mean - it would be nice to have some control and be working on something rather than waiting and seeing.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh, my SIL was trying for her second for 6 months and when she had bloods done and they found underactive thyroid, she started meds and got things back on track and got pg pretty quick after that.


----------



## jkb11

promise i won't:kiss:


NewbieLisette said:


> Hey sweetie!!!! Merry Christmas love! So awesome DS is at that age....must make the holiday's soooo much more magical all around :)
> 
> Sorry the witch got you hunni! Dam I was sooo sure for you this cycle too :nope: Well sweetie honestly with everything you got going on I think it could be a really good approach to just see what happens for a few months! I swear this ttc stuff can really get the better of us all! Lots of :hugs: your way and don't you dare leave us for sooo long again :kiss:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I have pretty much diagnosed myself through Dr. Google... (I know bad to do and I need to stop LOL)

It just can't be coincidence that I have so many symptoms and a family history of thyroid problems...


----------



## themarshas

Hi all! Glad you all had great christmas'! After a marathon weekend I was sooo happy to be home last night. After 4 days of nonstop I was very excited for my own bed and some peace and quiet. This week has been crazy and we're busy until after New years. I wish I'd taken this week off! I'm soooo not into work today and just trying to coast by until 4:30. Leaving a bit early today because I'm hosting my sister's baby shower this evening. She's exhausting to be around so I'm just happy to get this over with. I'm so tired, and I think I'm getting sick- I'm blaming this on the flu shot I had to get on Thurs night. Overall, exhaustion has set in and my m/s has faded. I'm not sure which I prefer haha. Also, we made it through the weekend without telling anyone else about our little secret. So proud of my DH- it was killing him- haha. We're telling family on the 7th at a dinner at our place. And then the rest of the world after our next scan- at almost 13 weeks. We're having the Downs testing done, but really we just wanted another ultrasound


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> Well I have pretty much diagnosed myself through Dr. Google... (I know bad to do and I need to stop LOL)
> 
> It just can't be coincidence that I have so many symptoms and a family history of thyroid problems...

lol are you going to the dr, you should get a test for it!

i would if i were you! definately, just to make sure if you do have it take the right meds n stuff...

xox


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Well I have pretty much diagnosed myself through Dr. Google... (I know bad to do and I need to stop LOL)
> 
> It just can't be coincidence that I have so many symptoms and a family history of thyroid problems...
> 
> lol are you going to the dr, you should get a test for it!
> 
> i would if i were you! definately, just to make sure if you do have it take the right meds n stuff...
> 
> xoxClick to expand...

I called the Dr. today and I am waiting for a call back to find out if he wants me to come in or if he will just write a script for the bloodwork... I imagine he is at lunch right now. I just wish they would call me damn it!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I have an appt with my GP @ 10:15 on Thursday to discuss doing some blood tests...


----------



## jessy1101

Stace i think u have nuttin to loose. If it s that they will catch it right away. If it s not then u ll also be reassured.

Jkb sorry bout stoopid AF sweety. I only do 2 opks starting at 12 dpo just to know where im at and thats it. We ve started the whole bding 4 times a week so it makes it easier u know? Last week it was sunday tuesday wednesday and friday. Then monday and today. Hmmm is ever my O was weird and was only sat would that b bad? Bahhh whatevez it will work out.

Ive been playing the playstation 3 Move Everybody dance and omggg it s kickon my ass lolol. It s the most awsome game tho love love.

How r my pupos doing? I know 4dpo already and i havent even been thinking bout it!! No symptom analizing or nuttin im gettin there.

DH wants chinese food tonight which makes me happy happy. Mmhhhmmm chicken spareribs chicken fried rice and egg rolls...mouth watering activated hiiihii


----------



## keepthefaithx

JESSSSS WHAT UP GIRL

im so tired at work today, idk what it is but omg!!

going to kohls after work i need a new pocket book and bras & undies..lol

then i gotta go to my inlaws AGAIN bc the other side of the family is coming over! gotta love us italians lol

then 2maro im going to dh godsons house to give him his present lol kill me i just wanna relax! xo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Uggg Lisa I'm sorry girlie! You sound like you need some serious down time!!!! Gotta re-gain your energy for TTC real soon sweetie!!!!!!!

Stacie glad you got an appointment soo quick! Hope you don't need it but I know how you feel...having it is awesome!!!!

Liz :wave: we missed ya girl!!! You almost up in Montreal hun? GL tonight!

Jessy babe positive vibes girl!

I'm feeling better this afternoon, my Dr confirmed my #'s are great and even wants me to skip a week of bloodwork...he said no need! Such a nice thing to hear! Now gotta kick my butt into staying busy and calm and POSITIVE dam it!!!!


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- you should be happy that you get a week free of blood work! I am! Last week I had 5 vials of blood taken and a flu shot given in the same day. My arm hurt for 3 days. bleck. And I'm a good bleeder with "great veins". And we're headed to Montreal on Friday! I CANT WAIT! Ready for weekend again haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

so happy for you listette!!! thats so great to hear, i am sure everything will be great hunni!

uhhh getting blood drawn sucks ass! lol my thrombophilia work up was 16 big ass vials and i felt drunk afterwards i couldnt drive my momma had to come w me

i feel like im getting sick damnit, coughin sore throat and headache and i feel so tired...:(

getting ready to go to father in laws..have a goodnite girls xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, I have an appt with my GP @ 10:15 on Thursday to discuss doing some blood tests...

good hunni you should, like you need to know u know :)

i hope you dont have it, but if you do just some extra meds and you'll be good to go! :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Well i honestly have no idea where i'm at in my cycle. I had highs for 12 days in a row on the cbfm. I decided to not test yest or today with it. I said f it. OH and i are just trying to BD every other day. I think i already O'd. I'm almost certain. In all honesty, whatever the f happened is helping me this month. Since i have no idea where i am in my cycle, i don't know how many dpo i am which is GOOD. Therefore, i have no reason to symptom spot. Although my boobies been sore, headache, tired, blahblahblah. You know, the usual stuff. I'm not even pointing fingers though. I just don't care right now. Is that bad? I'm just so friggin over it!!!! I hope by relaxing it will get me pregnant!!! I went and saw New Years Eve a few mins ago. It was such a GOOD movie. I LOVED it. 

Lisette everything sounds great! So happy for you love. I'm pretty sure yours is a sticky one! So happy for you and the H!!!!!!!

Jessy yes it's so nice when you have stuff to do so you don't think about how many dpo you are! great great great! Not too long and you'll get to test. About another week. Good luck!!

Stacie how many dpo are you now? aren't you like 6? fx'd for you sweety.

Lisa how are you holding up? i bet you're getting so ansy. I know i would be. Stay strong and you will get your miracle.

JKB so sorry af got you. Same story all the time it feels like, huh? Hang in there. Alot of us are in the same boat. We're here for you.

Emma have you been doing alright? Everything 'feeling' okay?


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! Frigging insomnia, it's 3am. 

Lisette and Liz glad everything is going great! Kimberly, sorry about afboo. Rach and jessy I hope you got that damn elusive egg!! Lisa I'm excited for you to get back on track with everything!! Emma what's the next step for you? Stacie I'm glad you're being looked after. Never be shy about that stuff!

Just got back from the inlaws yesterday. No more travelling for a while!! Yay. 

I got a headache now. Probably because I know I have to go to work in 5 hours. ;(


----------



## Twinkie210

Why am I up????? Well 7dpo today!!! I can't believe that I will be testing this weekend!

I am glad to hear all the pregnant people seem to be doing good! Keep them beans a cookin'!

Jessy- I am with you on the TWW flying by! I wish we had holidays to occupy our minds during every cycle!

Kim- sorry again about AF. Hopefully this next cycle she stays away!

I always feel so sorry when someone has to draw my blood... I have terrible veins. It usually takes them 2 or 3 attempts to find a vein and most of the time they have to draw it out of the top of my hand. Luckily needles and blood don't bother me, LOL.

I think I am starting to get sick now :( I woke up this morning with a sore throat, I guess it is good timing though since I already have a Dr's appt... LOL. I will just have him look in my throat too. I also woke up completely disoriented this morning. It was like the room was spinning out of control. (And no I wasn't drinking last night!) It was so weird... It lasted probably a full minute, I thought I was going to have to wake DH up. Now it seems to be fine... I am beginning to sound like a hypochondriac!


----------



## jessy1101

Morning all!! Yuckkk i'm back to work today and it's grosssssss....but then i work tomorrow and finish at noon friday then off a full week whaaaaaa...so basicly it's not too too bad LOL.

Stace holy crap girly 7dpo already?? Freakin sweet!! I wish we did have holidays during the 2WW it makes things easier..i get to test ummm...wednesday ish i guess...12 dpo...ya give or take around then.

How is everybody? Lauren insomnia is a biatch. I get it sometimes too for no reason and i'm sooo tired the next morning. When i do manage to fall asleep it's like the alarm rings 5 mins right after grrrrrrr.

What's everybody doing for New Years??? I'm still undecided. We have invitations to a few parties but i dunno...i'm just not feelin it this year. I'm kinda pooped out with runing to this side and that side and this party and that party 'sigh'. I'm looking at options restaurant wise to at least go out to dinner with DH and then take it from there.

We got sooooo much snow these past few days it's sick! I cant wait for my full week off we want to go skiing as much as possible. We're thinking of going to spend a few nights in Quebec city which is gorgeous during winter time. We'd even be able to participate in the Carnivale!! It's hilarious their mascot is this huge snowman that tons of people dress up as. And then they pass out tons of booze called Caribou. It's a strong drink that makes u start calling out deer for some strange reason...i seriously kid u not..


----------



## jessy1101

Aiight can we go home now??? Haaaa i freakin wish!!


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- I agree! I've been here a little over an hour and I'm over it. Shoulda stayed home today


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies!

I wanna go home too!!!!!!

Liz and Jessy here is an awesome restaurant and great coupon since you both may be in montreal soon :) https://www.livingsocial.com/cities/54/deals/204746

Gotta do some morning crummy work! Be back soon! xoxoxo


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Jessy- I agree! I've been here a little over an hour and I'm over it. Shoulda stayed home today

Ditto! I walked in and naturaly nobody is freakin here..i was like whyyyy??? But then those 2 days would of flown by even faster since it is only 2 days so what's the point in eating up vacation time u know?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning girlies!
> 
> I wanna go home too!!!!!!
> 
> Liz and Jessy here is an awesome restaurant and great coupon since you both may be in montreal soon :) https://www.livingsocial.com/cities/54/deals/204746
> 
> Gotta do some morning crummy work! Be back soon! xoxoxo

OMG i love linving social!! I'm registered too it's absolutly the best!


----------



## jessy1101

I spent almost all day yesterday playing the Playstation 3 Move Everybody Dance and holy crap it's soo much fun!! But damnit ur burnt out when ur done lololol.


----------



## jessy1101

I'm so happy these days. Just all around feelin good! It's funny my tummy has been grumbling since last night and even worse today. I'm not hungry so i'm like whaaaa?? Shittt does it mean it gigantic gas and pretty soon i'll be stinkin up my office???

Evil evil evil...


----------



## babydust818

dude i woke up this morning feeling exactly how i did when i went to bed - HUGE headache and extremely fucking tired. idk what the hell is wrong with me. i'm CD23 today and my cbfm has read a high ever since my first stick on CD9. That makes 15 days in a row. What the hell? Like i said, i got no idea where i'm at in this cycle.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> dude i woke up this morning feeling exactly how i did when i went to bed - HUGE headache and extremely fucking tired. idk what the hell is wrong with me. i'm CD23 today and my cbfm has read a high ever since my first stick on CD9. That makes 15 days in a row. What the hell? Like i said, i got no idea where i'm at in this cycle.

That is really strange! Can it be a fluke?? I mean you should of O'd by now right???


----------



## babydust818

i don't see it being a fluke at all. i don't know what is going on. i guess my body just doesn't want to ovulate.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> i don't see it being a fluke at all. i don't know what is going on. i guess my body just doesn't want to ovulate.

Hmmmm...i know that can happen if ur stressed or sick or etc. What would be the most abnormal time limit? Maybe CD30?


----------



## babydust818

at this point CD28. I'm so damn confused about it but there's nothing i can do. I probably have PCOS or something :/


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> at this point CD28. I'm so damn confused about it but there's nothing i can do. I probably have PCOS or something :/

Is that how u know if u have pcos? Late O time and etc?


----------



## jkb11

hi girls! hope everybody is doing great.
yay lisette for good numbers!
rach sweety that is craziness! hope you get it figured out.


----------



## jkb11

with pcos you have irregular or absent cycles. hope you dont have it rach:hugs: 


jessy1101 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> at this point CD28. I'm so damn confused about it but there's nothing i can do. I probably have PCOS or something :/
> 
> Is that how u know if u have pcos? Late O time and etc?Click to expand...


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> with pcos you have irregular or absent cycles. hope you dont have it rach:hugs:
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> at this point CD28. I'm so damn confused about it but there's nothing i can do. I probably have PCOS or something :/
> 
> Is that how u know if u have pcos? Late O time and etc?Click to expand...Click to expand...

Ooohhhhh that sucks for sure. Really hoping u dont have that Rach. Usualy ur cycles are normal tho right?


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- hopefully you O soon! Maybe ovulation is just messed up this month...

Uck! I hate being sick on my days off! I hope this passes soon! I have been so freaking dizzy! It's like I lay down and the whole room starts spinning! I have to sit up to make it stop! I have had this before, but not this bad... I know that the Prometrium and cause dizziness, but this is way worse than I have had before... Well I am going to force myself to stay out of bed and get some stuff done today!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Stacie :hugs: Hope you can feel better soon hunni!

Rach that sounds really weird since your cycle are ussually good right? Could it be the machine is off? When are you due for AF?

Lauren sweetie how you feeling girl? 2 more days!!!!

Any news from Emma?

Jessy girl sounds like a fun time ahead and if you can stop at that restaurant....OMG...YUMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey chicklets!!

im home today, i have a sore throat and cold and blah sucks assssss

im not really familiar w cbfm rach, i really dont know, but yea you should have o'd by now, are you using ovulation tests????? thats are very accurate maybe try them...

jess what up dude miss you!!

everyone how was your christmas!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> hey chicklets!!
> 
> im home today, i have a sore throat and cold and blah sucks assssss
> 
> im not really familiar w cbfm rach, i really dont know, but yea you should have o'd by now, are you using ovulation tests????? thats are very accurate maybe try them...
> 
> jess what up dude miss you!!
> 
> everyone how was your christmas!

Hi ya sweety pea!! Ahhh sucks that ur sick. It'S the stoopid weather since it' s now freezing out lolol.


----------



## babydust818

Well with the CBFM i shouldn't have to use opk's because that's basically a very high class OPK lol. The machine may be wonky the first month because it's getting to know your body but the second month it should start to catch on quickly. Reason why i say i may have PCOS is because i read up on it and i have ALOT of the symptoms. Almost all of them. Last year i went 3-4 months without a period. I thought and still believe it was stress from my new job in management because after i quit that job i started getting my AF normally. Only thing was, it wouldn't be normal still. I would go 5-6 weeks without it then i'd get it. Not until the beginning of this year did it start to actually come every month at about the same time. After the MC it was exactly the same. It's came the 5, 6 or 7th of the month. Wondering if it will show this time then? I may be having one of them months where it's going to come late? So weird. I pray i don't have PCOS because that would scare the living daylights out of me.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww Rach sounds like you might have something there...maybe see how this cycle goes and then make an appointment to discuss with your Dr.....hopefully you won't have to :winkwink:


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> hey chicklets!!
> 
> im home today, i have a sore throat and cold and blah sucks assssss
> 
> im not really familiar w cbfm rach, i really dont know, but yea you should have o'd by now, are you using ovulation tests????? thats are very accurate maybe try them...
> 
> jess what up dude miss you!!
> 
> everyone how was your christmas!


Hey Chica! 

Are you feeling better tonight? :hugs: Its all those happy family gathering hun! Got my Lisa sick :nope:

Lots of get better vibes your way girlie! 

Where is everyone at today? Ssssooooo quiet up in here!


----------



## Twinkie210

Still feeling yucky... And started spotting red today :(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Stacie :dohh: .... could it be implantation maybe? I never had that so I don't know what it looks like....don't you have your Dr.'s appt tmmr sweetie? Keeping you in my T&P :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

I guess there is a chance that it is IB but it was bright red and seems like my normal spotting just a couple days early...


----------



## babydust818

i believe Emma said hers was bright red too right before she got her BFP!


No idea why, but my boobs are KILLING me tonight.


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! My second and also my last day of work this week...yay. It's freaking cold outside today, and yesterday I was walking around outside without a coat! 

Rach, are those cbfm's 100% accurate? I'd blame the machine before I blame your body! 

Stacie I hope it's not AF :(

Well one more day til my ultrasound. I hope it's a good one! My belly is definitely growing, so that's a good sign.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- I can't wait for your U/S!

Rach- Sore boobs is a good sign... it sounds like you probably did O this month and the monitor didn't pick it up. FX'd that you still managed to catch that egg!

AFM... well still spotting and now passing some clots too. I am feeling kind of crampy today so I think AF is right around the corner :( I am not surprised because it really did not feel like the month, despite some well timed BD. Well Dr. appt at 10:15, I'll see what he has to say and will probably be calling my OB/GYN next week.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace that sucks sweety. I was definetly rooting for you. It's kinda early tho right?? Maybe you O'd a teeny bit earlier then what u thought? Is that possible?

Rach sore boobies is awsome duhhhh. I blame your moniter...it's too weird i find. You've never had this whack out of an O wait so maybe it is faulty? I hope not tho cuz damnit what else can we rely on u know? It's supose to be the best opk possible 'sigh'.

Lauren yay scan tomorrow!!! OMG u must be so excited! I'm excited for u hunny. I'm convinced everything will b perfect so no worries.

Lisette how r u doing hunny? Getting ready for New years?? How is it possible that it's already gonna b 2012 jesus????? I'm still kinda shocked!

Emma r u feeling better then the last week with the scares u got? Ur beany is ultra sticky so no worries!

AFM wow...6dpo already?!??? How is that even possible? I've been awsome this time cuz no symptom spotting no nuttin. Yes i have cramping and twinges and bloatyness and sore boobies...but i've had a combo of that the past few months too and nadda soooooo being good..and sane LOL.

It's freezing here this morning and stoopid DH is gone ice fishing. I was like ok dude seriously WTF is wrong with you?????????????? He was like ahhh jess come on it's not that cold....uh huh whatever. He's gonna get frost bite on his weenie i predict it! Then who's he gonna come crying to? Ya huh..


----------



## jessy1101

Poke poke where is everybody????????????????? You guys have abandonned me?????????????????????? :cry::cry::cry::cry:[-([-(:-({|=:-({|=:-({|=


----------



## Twinkie210

I haven't abandoned you! Well since I am only on CD22 I am thinking earlier O is definately out. I think it is just a crazy cycle, but I am going to see what my Dr.s say. It just surprised me that I would start spotting this early because I am on freaking progesterone supplements! That is supposed to keep me from spotting, yet I start spotting earlier? Leave it to me to get some weird ass symptoms. Oh well. I am going to look forward to next cycle. I think I will ask my OB/GYN if he will up my progesterone to twice a day... maybe that will help.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies!!!

Sorry to hear this Stacie :( Hope your Dr can give you some insight and start doing some testing for you! Sucks :hugs:

Jessy baby tell me about it....here they are saying -30 with the wind!!!!!! Your DH is once tuff cookie man!!!! LOL

I'm feeling ok...wish i were sick or something more tangible but I'm trying not to stress or worry...just staying positive that my numbers are good so far and that's all I can go on right now! One day at a time :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- LOL I missed the whole ice fishing part of your last post! Frost bit weenie sounds rough, hahahaha. Men are crazy! My DH hardly ever wears a coat and never wears long sleeves! Seriously I have a sweater on when the temp drops to 60 (Farenheight) LOL

Lisette- I am sure all is fine and you are just one of the lucky ones who doesn't get sick. I had NO morning sickness with DS and he is a healthy 8 year old now. Just like symptom spotting does not good before our BFP, it doesn't do any good afterward either (although for some reason we still love to SS!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heyy grlies just wokr up going to work soooon

How r u feeling everyone!!!???


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning Lisa :wave: You feeling better sweetie?

Stacie :haha: I know you are absolutely right! Here's hoping I'm just lucky this time!


----------



## Twinkie210

F'ing great! I think AF is starting today. That is awesome a 7 day LP while on progesterons supplements! This whole TTC thing is for the birds!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette seriously u cant worry about that. Tons of people dont have morning sickness and have super healthy pregnancies...lucky biatches LOLOL i kid i kid.

Leese omg u got up sooo much later then meeee! I was up at 6am and like whaaaa really i dont wanna....but u cant just b like ohh well fuck it i'll stay home today instead..ya no doesnt work.

Stace could it be that the first shot of prog really made u cycle all wonky weird? Maybe cuz it's sorta like a kick to ur body or something?? Hmmmm....definetly something to look into with ur doctor. Yes DH is just all around cray cray...but i'll still warm up his frost bite weenie for him teeeheee bowchica wow wow the things we do for the ones we love huh?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> F'ing great! I think AF is starting today. That is awesome a 7 day LP while on progesterons supplements! This whole TTC thing is for the birds!

WTF??? I'd like to say a big Fuckk you to the progesterones...stoopid ass ******** pills..


----------



## babydust818

Stacie maybe with taking the stuff you've been taking it is making it all weird and maybe you are pregnant? I wouldn't count yourself as out until AF comes knocking at the door. Like i said, i think Emma had something weird like that and come to find out she was pregnant. Don't lose the faith!!

Jessy omg you wouldn't get to make babies anymore if he had frost bitten weener! That would suck! I've never been ice fishing. I was asked a long time ago when i was like 12 and my mom said no because she thought i'd fall through the ice lmao. Ohh what mothers do for their young. 

Lauren i'm so excited for your appointment! can't wait to hear everything and get answers.

Lisette hang in there. everything is fine! :) your little baby is cooking away in there.

Lisa i'm doing alright. how are you doing?!

AFM, did another stick on the monitor and it came back high again. YIKES. I don't get it. Would be nice if this was a 'good' thing but i doubt it. My horomones are probably all over the damn place and that's why it's making the monitor be a bitch. I'm going to a test a week from today and see what it says.


----------



## keepthefaithx

what stace thats freaking weird. are you sure its not IB...!??????

i never heard of 7 day lp w progesterone....hmm....idk hunni im praying its IB for you!

jess, give us a topic....LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach honestly. if ur cbfm doesnt work this month, you should try using opks for the next month..just see .....im not saying ur machine isnt doing its job, but should def try opks....

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning Lisa :wave: You feeling better sweetie?
> 
> Stacie :haha: I know you are absolutely right! Here's hoping I'm just lucky this time!

hey hunni yes i am..throat is still a little sore but ill be okayyy

i have work 11-7 tonight then 2maro is only 8-1, then off monday omg cant wait woohoooOO!!

i was supposed to go to my "best friends" house for new years eve, but we got in a most likely friendship ending fight last week, we havent been the same in a while, but it is what it is at the end of the day ppl grow apart...it sucks..but what can i do

so i think me and dh are ringing in the new year by ourselves, which i honestly like bc w the year we had we can ring in 2012 and pray together and know it will be our year and it will be nice :)

what are you guys doing for new years!?


----------



## Twinkie210

I really don't think it is IB, it was lots of bright red blood on the TP last time I peed and I am starting to get AF cramps... we'll see how the rest of the day goes, but I am definately in a pissy mood [email protected]

I agree we need a topic!


----------



## babydust818

I have to work NYE and NYD. So i will prob sit home with OH and watch the ball drop and eat tons of food!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I think a nice night at home is sometimes better! We always go to my Mom's and eat lots of snacky foods and play board games all night. Me and DH are not pary type people so this is what we like to do. Plus we get to ring in the new year as a family with DS, so it is kind of our tradition.


----------



## babydust818

The Clearblue Fertility Monitor has been shown in laboratory testing to be 99% accurate in detecting the LH surge in cycles in which an LH surge had also been identified by a reference method.


That's what it says about the CBFM.


----------



## keepthefaithx

ooo alright so hopefully it works soon rach!

stace thats so weird....ur seeing ur dr soon right? tell him def!


----------



## jessy1101

LOL u guys r right we do need a topic. Ok Your going to a secluded island in Bora Bora for 2 months. You may only bring 5 things with you including people. What/Who do you bring?


----------



## themarshas

good morning all! Sorry I've been MIA this morning, had to do some work for the Boss man. I have a newbie coming in this morning to start training. Bleck! Not looking forward to it. However, I am looking forward to 5pm! No work tomorrow= 4 full days off! I'm especially looking forward to sleeping in on Monday and not doing anything productive. I'm so tired plus this stupid sinus headache is driving me crazy. Just turn into a head cold already!

Sounds like you've all had interesting mornings- stupid bodies, they never do what we want them too. You'll all get your BFP soon enough (I'm rooting for next month!)

Jessy- It's like 5 degrees here! There is no way I'd be sitting on the Lake today... but people do it all the time! I worked at a general store in High School and most of the business was from the fishing derby's and deer seasons. So I know alllll about these redneck activities- plus I live on the lake and my family is full of avid outdoorsmen so I've been ice fishing quite a bit but mostly I go for the drinking and I've never really partook in the fishing.


----------



## lauren10

hi hi hi hi

thanks girls, I can't wait too. I'll report right away!! 

my boss said i can leave early today, and I have tomorrow off. I love her. 

Stacie...that's very strange, maybe you need a different dose? Your body might just be adjusting? 

Lisette, i also didn't have any MS with DD. Not a lick!!! definitely lucky!!! 

Bora Bora:

husband
pillow
...

yup, that's it. assuming it's not an extended stay...then I'd bring my daughter of course. :)


----------



## themarshas

Bora Bora:
My Hubby
My Mom
Books
Food
A Bed


My favorite things haha


----------



## jkb11

morning girls! hope all of our bodies start behaving themselves sorry rach and twinks....hmmmm.... what else can we do.... 
hope all of our preggo friends are having a great day and enjoying every sec of it:kiss:
bora bora: 
hubby
son
lip gloss!!! cant live without!
phone ( so i can track all my pupo gals:winkwink:)
hairbows b/c my hair is long


----------



## jessy1101

Teeeheee looks like nobody found the loophole huh?

-Hubby
-Iphone
-Pre-seed (gobs of it)
-Hair brush
-A magic genie who will keep letting me restart every 5 items including clothes, food, music, tanning lotion, sex toys, beds, toilets etc etc etc.

Yeppers sounds just about right :) :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

5 things hmmmm....lol

1. dh
2. pizza from brooklyn
3. cell phone/charger
4. bathing suit/cover up
5. lube

LOL

xoxoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess ur cheating...LOL


----------



## lauren10

I forgot Robert Pattinson. yes yes, I'd bring him.


----------



## Twinkie210

My 5 things... well...

1.DH
2.DS
3.Food
4.Sunblock (this chick burns too easily)
5.Video games for DH and DS... (I don't think I could spend 2 months with them without something for them to do!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

okay so now you can bring one guy thats not dh go..
lol

michael pitt here <3


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, back from the Dr. He thinks I am either hyperthyroid or anemic. I disagree. I think I am hypothyroid. First off, I only had about 4 weeks in my life where I had any symptoms of hyperthyroid. Secondly, How in the hell can I be anemic taking prenatal vitamins every day for the past 8 months???? I think my Dr. was focusing on the fact that I lost 20lbs in a short period of time and my heart rate was really high, but he didn't really listen to any of my other symptoms... Oh well he wrote me a script to get my blood test that is all that matters.

The script is for:
Fe (Iron cause he thinks I am anemic which I really don't think I am)
TSH (Thyroid stimulating hormone)
TSI (Thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin)
Free T3 (part of the thyroid hormone)
CBC (complete blood count)
BMP (basic metabolic panel) 
Lipid (Cholesterol)
Vit D
Vit B12

So hopefully this shows something! I have to fast for this blood test, so I will go tomorrow morning and get it done, so I should hopefully have the results late next week...

Well it looks like my spotting is letting up too, it was heavy enough to need a tampon, so now I don't know whether I should count this as CD1 or not... I guess I will wait and see what it does the rest of the day. Why is this so confusing?


----------



## themarshas

I was anemic all the way through high school. I rarely ate red meat- still don't really eat it- and it's the best way to get iron in. It was pretty obvious in me becasue I played sports year round and i'd get leg cramps and get super tired and dizzy really fast when my iron levels were low. Normally I was in top shape and very energetic. At least it is easily treatable if that's what it is.


----------



## keepthefaithx

oo stace, yea i agree hypothyroid sounds more likely--

i guess see what the blood says you know, i mean whatever it is, it can be corrected and you can be on your way, so happy you went and when are you going for the blood tests???


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess ur loving preseed huh?! slip and slidddddddddddeeee lolol


----------



## themarshas

AFM- I just called my midwife to figure out what the heck I can take for my face. Literally my face hurts! and I'm going out of town so the last thing I want is to be in pain for the whole long weekend. Apparently there isnt much they can do... she recommended steam and tylenol to see if that gets anything moving. If not, I can go in tomorrow for an antibiotic


----------



## jessy1101

Go go Stace!! I think your definetly on the right track chica.

Leese OMG pre-seed = <3 <3 <3 <3 LOLOL

Pfff an outside is easy peasy Ian Somerhalder all the way baby mhhhmmmmhhmmm...All that Smolder...i melt..


----------



## babydust818

Well Stacie i hope you get a surprised BFP. That would be such a wonderful way to ring in the new year!!! I got my fingers tightly crossed for you. I'm glad you've got some answers and are getting somewhere with all this!!! xoxo

If i could bring 5 things it would be .... food, water, my family (including my dog!), cellphone, and a genie for more wishes!! ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie hunni glad you got some bloods going sweetie! Darn body being all confusing still hun? Keeping my FX for ya girlie!

Liz your face from breaking out or like a sinus cold thing? Sorry to hear either way :(

Jessy great topic girlie...hard to pick 5 but here goes:

DH
Blackberry/charger
Pre-seed
Food
Hairbrush


JKB :wave: how you doing girl? Any more plans on the job/move/house selling/buying fronts?

Lauren counting down the hours now :) Gonna be one amazing Happy New Year girl!

Lisa sorry about your bff...that sucks but I like your plan being with H alone and quietly knowing this is gonna be your year! 

AFM I'll be doing the same...gonna cook a really special meal and try to stay awake long enough to be super dupper romantic and cute for H :)


----------



## themarshas

Sinus pressure/ headache not sure what's going on. 

JKB- what job did you end up going with??


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Sinus pressure/ headache not sure what's going on.
> 
> JKB- what job did you end up going with??

Ahhh maybe ur coming down with a sinus infection?? Very possible..


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Sinus pressure/ headache not sure what's going on.
> 
> JKB- what job did you end up going with??
> 
> Ahhh maybe ur coming down with a sinus infection?? Very possible..Click to expand...

That's what I figured too but they won't prescribe anything until I start having green slim and such. Blah!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Sinus pressure/ headache not sure what's going on.
> 
> JKB- what job did you end up going with??
> 
> Ahhh maybe ur coming down with a sinus infection?? Very possible..Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I figured too but they won't prescribe anything until I start having green slim and such. Blah!Click to expand...

Ewwwwww u have to dribble green boogers?? Yucky yucky pooh LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess what u doing for new years eve love?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess what u doing for new years eve love?

I'm hosting!! We've got people coming over for a Raclette (which is a grill on the table and u have all sorts of meats and veggies that u cook on it! It takes about 2 and a half hours to eat so u get to talk bunches which is fun!

I'm making this ultra fabulous Peanut butter choco lava cake that is to die for and super easy to do!

Then it's jello shooters and drinking games till we watch the ball drop on tv from Time Square. Love love!

You?


----------



## jkb11

oh the job/move craziness.... well I am definitely taking the one in the childrens E. R. however they havent sent me the written offer yet i am expecting to get it mid week next week...waiting on them to finish my reference and backgriund checks. but i need help. b/c i still havent told the other job yet that i am not coming! i feel horriblebut until i get my paperwork signed for the other one i dont wanna let it go. i have been trying to think on how to word it to that manager?!?!?!?! Do yall think i should email or call??? i am not suppose to start until the end of feb... hubby and i went and looked at houses while we were there for christmas not much luck we have one that we love but it is a lil to $$$. really hope we sell ours sometime this month.


----------



## babydust818

Okay, so i called the CBFM hotline and told them what was going on. The lady told me it could be one of three things - 1) instead of peeing on the stick, i should do a cup sampling instead. Sometimes people pee too long on the stick and over flood it. 2.) it's still getting to know my body. She said for me to try it one more cycle and if it does the same thing she will send me this SD card to put in it. She said they can see everything the monitor has ever done. All the hormones, etc. So then they can see what exactly could be going on. 3.) i am pregnant. I used a 10miU test and it is negative but yet i'm still not due for AF until another week. So very interesting.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I am going tomorrow for the blood work since it has to be done fasting and I should get the results in a week or so.

Rach- very interesting... maybe you are just getting too much pee on it? I always dip now instead of peeing on any tests.

Kim (I think that is your name right?)- I hope they send your written offer soon! As for the other job I would just call them and let them know that circumstances have changed and you will not be able to accept the position. 

Jessy- peanut butter choco lava cake sounds awesome!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Jessy....raclette....I need one!! i just looked it up. love it! 

Rach that's good you have some direction! I figured it wasn't you (unless you're pregnant of course!)

Kimberly I would call. Calling is harder to do than an email, but I think it's more professional.


----------



## jkb11

:blush:email would be so much easier.lol.... i guess i do need to keep it professional though:blush:

Rach- i am so glad you called and got some clarification! Fx'd for a bfp


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Kim!! I so hope so. I was looking at my pregnancy tests and saw something ironic. It shows the date they were made/manufactured and the date is when i was pregnant. July 28th! I found out i was pregnant on July 26. I hope there's some baby dust on them!! Wow July... that was so long ago..... i never would have thought i'd still be trying in 2012. I figured i'd be pregnant already! But didn't we all?

Also, the last few days i haven't been able to use smiley faces, change my mood or change my font. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach-do what they say next time ttc and i really hope you get ur bfp hunni!

jess-that sounds like a blast, can i come? be there at 8...LOL :)

stace you better let us know!!! i have my fxd for you to find out whats wrong and get ur bfp!

lauren-omg hunni 12 weeks today holy shit! another week and your officially out of 1st trimester!!!

do you have a big belly???

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette wat are your plans for new years? ! xoxox


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol seriously Jess me too, see ya at 8 :)

Lisa sweetie how's ur cold tonight? Quiet night in for me & H this year, gonna make a yummy new steak dinner recepie :)

Laruen love happy 12weeks! What time is ur appt tmmr?

Rach hunni awesome clarification, I'm praying hard for you sweetie!

Stacie no more bleeding tonight I hope?

Kim sounds like a tough call but I think calling will be harder but definately come across more from the heart...hope you get it in writing real soon hunni!

Liz hope the tylonal & steam has helped a little?


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls!!!! I hope and pray it's all up from here. I already got good news to start off 2012 which is getting my own damn house!!! I'm so excited. It's not set in stone yet but i'm thinking it's going to happen!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just thought, anyone talk to collie, seems she disappeard!?


----------



## babydust818

what ever happened to any of the girls that said they were gonna join soon? there was like 2 of 3 in the last month and a half. never saw them again!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good question u guys...I don't know...what about AEM? Hope they are all doing well wherever they are :)

Rach that's incredible news sweetie! 2012 starting off pretty sweet for sure!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach they cant handle us...LOL the probably popped in when we were talking about buttholes or sex toys or some shit...LOLOLO

lisette i saw aem on post. shes 17 weeks now..crazy huh!???!!?
how are u feeling?


----------



## jessy1101

Lolol couldnt handle us lolol. I admit we do sometimes discuss things that are considered taboo but damnit thats the fun part!!

Girlies ur all invited to my place for diner anytime duhhh..althought Lisette would take the less time drive wise then everybody else huh?

Rach beres to hoping it s a bfp on the horizon!! Congrats on the very possible house purchase that rocks.

Lauren sweet pea happy 12 weeks!!! Cant wait for the scan deets im rooting for u bunches.
 
Stace bleeding? Update? Whaa whaa? Anything still coming out?? IB??? Question mark??? Lololol

It s fantastic freakin friday tomorrow woooooo finish at noon then off for a full week biatches boo yaaaaaaa.

How is everybody feelin/doing? 

Kim come on girly ur a mega tuff cookie so i know u wont have any probs calling them. It s definetly way more professionnal. And remember any one of these people if they were in ur situation would make the same choice. Life is too short for regrets and people pleasing and worrying. U know deep down ur making the right decision. Easiest thing to tell them is that there was a conflict with that position and u chose something that better suited ur situation. It basicly says the job was awsome but not quite suited for what u want. Sides u ll prob never see or speak to them again so whatevez.

Once again it s freezing here. Can u accidently freeze ur lady bits also known as humps? Lolol whatcha gonna do with all that junk all the junk inside ya trunk imma imma make u workkkkk


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren whens ur scan??

my dh cousin gave birth to her baby girl today, just got word

Aria Louise
6lbs 8oz
19 inches long

shes a cutie, hope im next in the family although we arent really close to them.

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

so girls what do you think--

i want to actually talk to my dr when i see him on the 23rd, to ask him, if i should be taking the heparin or lovenox, bc i read on a couple sites some girls just did baby asprin and it wasnt good enough and the miscarriaged AGAIN. then some girls were fine w just baby asprin, i know hes my doc and hes good and he would have told me if i really needed injections, but im scared id rather be safe then sorry you know....

i dont know what to think, and also dont think im taking enough folic acid. again he told me thats great what he gave me that im taking but still ive ready alot of women take 4mg, im taking 2mg. plus all these other vitamins in the pill..

idk i just really dont wanna go thru this for the 3rd time, id rather be safe then sorry, what do you guys think??? xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

I just saw sumones signature that says i love foreskin...y tho????


----------



## babydust818

lmfao Lisa.. omg it probably did scare them away. I think you should talk to your doctor about anything that is making you feel uncomfortable. I think you're reading up on way too much stuff and are over reacting, BUT i know i'd be doing the same. Talk to your doctor about what you've been reading and so on. He will know what is best for you. I trust him because he seems very caring. If a dr is caring then that shows they're listening to you and are really looking out for you. Hang in there. Ask 210312 questions if need be. I'm sure he won't mind!! 

My bbs are on/off sore again. Almost feels like when you wear a bra all day and then you take it off. you get that ahhhh feeling but it kinda aches/hurts. They feel super big too. could just be me though...


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- seems like good signs, even if it isn't pregnancy symptoms I really thing you did O :)

Lisa- I would tell you Dr. your concerns and ask him 1. How he knows that baby aspirin is all you need (Maybe he can tell by your blood work?) 2. Would you benefit from taking heparin or another blood thinner? 3. What are there any risks to taking the additional blood thinners? There could be a specific reason he doesn't want you on them, but I am sure if you ask him he will tell you.

Sorry I was MIA last night, but I fell asleep yesterday evening and nobody woke me up! Which is probably why I was up at 4 in the morning! I was dreaming about food too LOL, probably because this is a fasting blood test and I couldn't eat after 8 in the evening. I don't usually eat anything in the morning anyway, but you know what it is like when someone tells you you CAN'T eat...

Well the bleeding was still there over night, still red with some clots, but extremely light. But AF always starts off light for me and gets really heavy on day 3 or 4, so I guess I will find out in a few days. I am unsure as to whether I should keep taking my progesterone though. It seems like this cycle is a bust, but if it is really just spotting then I should probably keep taking it? I need an instruction manual I think LOL. Well I don't want to take anything before my blood test, so I got a few hours to decide. Oh and my temp dropped this morning, so probably is AF :( That biatch.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hiya girls - sorry i've been AWOL for a couple of days, here's what's been going on:

I've had some more bleeding - bit of red but mostly brown just when i wipe like the start/end of af, also had some cramps and backache on and off so it's not looking good :nope: My next scan is on tues 3rd - obvs they are closed for 3 days after today and to be honest i would rather give it that bit of time so we will get a clearer answer when we go. Dh is still holding out hope but i think i've given up.

I was at breast clinic on Wed coz i found a lump in my breast but thankfully they said it was just hormonal changes associated with being preggers and was perfectly normal.

Then yesterday i started with a sickness bug so have felt like crap for the last two days. Had to miss my folks xmas family party last night so was annoyed about that but i literally didn't get out of bed all day - luckily they took ds and had him overnight for me.

This morning i have had to go food shopping as we are hosting for nye so now i feel like shite.....


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry Emma! Hopefully things are better today!


----------



## babydust818

got to head into work so update will be short.

Stacie i pray by some miracle it is IB. I still have my fxd for you.

Emma ugh.... wtf is going on? i know you've got to be feeling so many damn things at one time. hang in there. i hope the next couple of days fly by for you so you can get some answers. i pray they're good answers..... xoxo


AFM, bbs sore. used another stick and it's still high. i did a cup sampling rather than peeing on it. 6 more days until AF is suppose to show up.


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- thanks, but I am sure it is AF now. The bleeding has gotten a little heavier and I have had some cramping again this morning. 

OK so here's my dilemma. Do I call my GYN today or wait until next week. The only reason I would want to call today is because I am home today and I don't have to talk about cycles and TTC at work then and I was hoping they might write me a script for CD3 testing (long shot I am sure without seeing the Dr.) But I know my Dr. doesn't have hours on Fridays, 'cause he does surgeries today, so I will have to talk to the nurse I don't like and odds are they won't be able to return my call until next week anyway.

Another question do I just call and make an appointment or do I talk to the nurse and ask her if I should be seen? I don't want to be brushed aside again and told to wait it out, but I don't want to show up at my appointment and my Dr. tell me I don't need to be there... so many options... I don't know which is best.


----------



## jessy1101

Emma seriously what could be going on u know?? Why is it on and off almost over a week apart and etc it's so weird. But still tho there could be nuttin wrong with the bean it's hard to tell. I'm staying positive for u sweety.

Leese you have to stop reading all of that ur gonna stress yourself out sooo bad hunny. I would definetly talk to ur doctor tho about all your worries cuz damnit it's what he's there for. He will be able to tell u what's the what and reassure you too.

Stace eughhh stoopid is it this or is it that huh? I'm staying positive and hopefull for u tho no mather what!!

OMG one of my employees brought everybody homemade choco chip waffles with homemade mapple syrup. YUMMMMMMM. SUGAR RUSH. ME. LIKE.VERY.MUCH heeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Finishing at noonish today and then going to my mother in laws for her xmas dinner..yay..more turkey,stuffing,mash potatoes and veggies. Seriously tho after this 4th traditionnal dinnner i think i'm done with it for a while...it's just over kill u know? There is only so much gobble gobble i can take whaaaaa.....

Anywhoo TFGIFF hope it's starting on the right foot for everybody like it is for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jessy1101

Stace i think it couldnt hurt to try today. At least u wont be left wondering if u should of or shouldnt of u know?

Basicly u have nuttin to lose. If it doesnt work then you'll just call next week.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Stace i think it couldnt hurt to try today. At least u wont be left wondering if u should of or shouldnt of u know?
> 
> Basicly u have nuttin to lose. If it doesnt work then you'll just call next week.

So talk to the nurse or just make an appointment?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Stace i think it couldnt hurt to try today. At least u wont be left wondering if u should of or shouldnt of u know?
> 
> Basicly u have nuttin to lose. If it doesnt work then you'll just call next week.
> 
> So talk to the nurse or just make an appointment?Click to expand...

Maybe try for both?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> So talk to the nurse or just make an appointment?
> 
> Maybe try for both?Click to expand...

OK, I might just do that. I hate talking to this nurse, but if I call early enough she might be able to talk to the Dr. today. Ugh, I really hope I get somewhere. If I could just have a normal cycle and have a chance at getting pregnant I would be happy. I feel like right now it is hopeless.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> So talk to the nurse or just make an appointment?
> 
> Maybe try for both?Click to expand...
> 
> OK, I might just do that. I hate talking to this nurse, but if I call early enough she might be able to talk to the Dr. today. Ugh, I really hope I get somewhere. If I could just have a normal cycle and have a chance at getting pregnant I would be happy. I feel like right now it is hopeless.Click to expand...

I definetly know where ur coming from. It's extremely scary that it has already been 4 months with not bfp..i mean why right??? And now this trouble with ur cycles beurkkk...it gets u down i know.


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma, my prayers are with you hunni i hope it works out!!

thanks stacie & rach-!!i am def guna ask alot of questions

i talked to confusedprego, shes doing great! just very tired etc.

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess how are you feeling this cycle?!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess how are you feeling this cycle?!

Noooooooo Leese we will not analyze this LOLOLOL. I'm being really good by not going crazy and lookin up stuff on dr google every 5 mins.

How u doing hunnybun?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good jess i admire your ass!!!!

Lol

im at work wooohooo then im dropping my friend off at jfk afterwards i get out at 1.

Then chillin allllllll weekend till tuesday!!! Wooohooooooo

:)


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Good jess i admire your ass!!!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> im at work wooohooo then im dropping my friend off at jfk afterwards i get out at 1.
> 
> Then chillin allllllll weekend till tuesday!!! Wooohooooooo
> 
> :)

Ooooooo really u think it's nice?? Ahhh Leese ur a total star hiiihiiii u like my booty u like my booty nanananananana


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, had my blood work done and left a message at my OB/GYN... hopefully the nurse calls me back today!


----------



## lauren10

Hi guys, have some catching up to do on the thread, but wanted to tell ya everything is perfect!! I have a pic I'll post when we get home. 

Emma honey I'm so sorry to hear about your bleeding and cramping. If you decide not to wait can you go to Emerg?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies :wave:

I chilled sooo nicely last night and then crashed out from 9:30pm to 7:30am! mmmmmm 10hours sleep!!!!! I'm a happy girlie this morning!

Jessy baby sounds like one hell of a fun morning! YYUUMMMYYYY!!!!! I had a nice starbucks peppermint latte.....mmmmmmmm happy days!!!!!

Anyone know what time Lauren's appt is today? Can't wait for a happy scan pic on here :)

Emma hunni I'm praying hard for you girl, try to stay positive over the weekend, I know it must be super duper hard! Lots of love your way, here if you need a shoulder :hugs:

Stacie FX the nurse calls you back girl! Sorry to hear about the temp drop and official bleeding but atleast you can get your drink on right?! Make those board games a whole lot more fun I think!!!

Lisa congrats on the new little addition! Whata pretty name too! You're gonna be next sweetie pie, 2012 sticky rainbow babies here we come!!!!!! I totally understand your neurotic googling and extra Dr. questions...I think its only normal and you should ask ask ask until you feel satisfied! Only you know the pain of going through this multiple times...no regrets girl...ask your questions! YAY for chilling all weekend! Gonna do you super good sweetie! Whatcha cooking this weekend? I'm making H a steak and potatoes type fancy thing from RR https://www.rachaelray.com/recipe.php?recipe_id=4209

Rach how you feeling this morning sweetie?


----------



## NewbieLisette

lauren10 said:


> Hi guys, have some catching up to do on the thread, but wanted to tell ya everything is perfect!! I have a pic I'll post when we get home.
> 
> Emma honey I'm so sorry to hear about your bleeding and cramping. If you decide not to wait can you go to Emerg?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Soooooo happy to hear this Lauren :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Hi guys, have some catching up to do on the thread, but wanted to tell ya everything is perfect!! I have a pic I'll post when we get home.
> 
> Emma honey I'm so sorry to hear about your bleeding and cramping. If you decide not to wait can you go to Emerg?

Happy your scan went well!!!! I can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Hi guys, have some catching up to do on the thread, but wanted to tell ya everything is perfect!! I have a pic I'll post when we get home.
> 
> Emma honey I'm so sorry to hear about your bleeding and cramping. If you decide not to wait can you go to Emerg?

YAYYYY!! I'm extremely over the moon for u sweety!! That's awsome news and cant wait for a pic!

Wuv u bunches and bunches :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette just wanted to do a quicky post and tell u that i wuv you bunches sweety pie!


----------



## jessy1101

As everybody can see i am now in euphoric sugary goodness mhhhmmmm love love. The day isnt going by fast enought tho damnit i wanna go home and see DH! Ohh well...soon...soon...


----------



## Twinkie210

I am sad that my holiday break is almost over... only 3 more days off then back to work! Waaaaaaaa!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww sweetie i wuv you bunches too girlie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

What time is dinner again :haha::haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette- yummmmi! looks really good girl!, i know her name is pretty right??!, i hope your doing great! whens ur first scan!!??!?

stace- you gotta keep us posted hunni, i have my fxd for good news!

lauren-thats great! im so happy for you, when is ur anatomy scan, is it booked yet?!

jess- ohhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa LOL


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Awwww sweetie i wuv you bunches too girlie :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> What time is dinner again :haha::haha:

Din-din is at 7pm sharp dont be lateeee LOLOL.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> lisette- yummmmi! looks really good girl!, i know her name is pretty right??!, i hope your doing great! whens ur first scan!!??!?
> 
> stace- you gotta keep us posted hunni, i have my fxd for good news!
> 
> lauren-thats great! im so happy for you, when is ur anatomy scan, is it booked yet?!
> 
> jess- ohhh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaa LOL

Ya huh my trunk is majaaaaaaa


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I am sad that my holiday break is almost over... only 3 more days off then back to work! Waaaaaaaa!

Ooooo poor Stace...then again we'rent u off almost 2 weeks? Uh huh..uh huh...LOLOL :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I am sad that my holiday break is almost over... only 3 more days off then back to work! Waaaaaaaa!
> 
> Ooooo poor Stace...then again we'rent u off almost 2 weeks? Uh huh..uh huh...LOLOL :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yup I had 12 days off in a row... I guess I shouldn't complain LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I am sad that my holiday break is almost over... only 3 more days off then back to work! Waaaaaaaa!
> 
> Ooooo poor Stace...then again we'rent u off almost 2 weeks? Uh huh..uh huh...LOLOL :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yup I had 12 days off in a row... I guess I shouldn't complain LOL.Click to expand...

Hmmm...12 days off...compared to my measily 1 week off...u were saying? LOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, DS just walked by and said something about "Squirrels like nuts" and I thought he said "Girls Like nuts" LOL I was about ready to ask him where he heard that until I looked down and saw his Rally Squirrel T-shirt and figured out what he said!


----------



## jessy1101

twinkie210 said:


> ok, ds just walked by and said something about "squirrels like nuts" and i thought he said "girls like nuts" lol i was about ready to ask him where he heard that until i looked down and saw his rally squirrel t-shirt and figured out what he said!

omg lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

omggg lol too funny staceeeeeeee


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO Stacie...Kids eh!!!!!!

Not to throw a pitty party but I've only had both Monday's off! No leaving early...NUTTIN! Well atleast I make up for it in the second week of Feb when I get on my cruise and don't touch my 2012 vacation with all my banked extra days from 2011 + these holidays I worked! 

Lisa sweetie my scan will be Feb.7th for my bday...meanwhile I have hgc bloods again on Jan.8th and results the 9th to keep me sane and hopefully reasure me before I tell my boss I'm PG....gonna be rough but i gotta be honest this time since I need him to be a bit less of a crazy and I wanna be able to say back off with the preasure level too!


----------



## Twinkie210

Stupid Fing Nurse Practictioner... We'll the advice my from my OB/GYNs office is to keep monitoring ovulation and continue with the progesterone. REALLY????? What the hell does she think I have been doing for the past year??? Thanks for nothing. I am so mad right now. I knew I should have waited and called on a day when my Dr. see's patients, I completely dislike the NP at the office. So I guess I am waiting at least a month before I see my Dr.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie :nope: I've got some choise words for her to!!!!!!!! :growlmad: Can you just call back on Tuesday when your Dr is back?


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Stacie :nope: I've got some choise words for her to!!!!!!!! :growlmad: Can you just call back on Tuesday when your Dr is back?

The problem is you can't just call and talk to the Dr. You talk to a nurse first who asks the NP or Dr. your question. So if I call back I am going to talk to the same lady who I talked to today, who already got the answer from the NP. I know complicated system they have! So my choice is to either ignore what the NP said and just make an appt (you get to talk to a different person for that) or wait a month or two and call back then.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg stace wtf...thats bullshit, what are you going to do...are you guna change drs. if this one isnt really helping maybe think about it??

those arent answers thats a load of bullshit

lisette my bday is feb 5!! 


**how old is everyone and there dh?? idk if we went thru this just wondering..**

im going to be 27 feb 5, dh going to be 31 april

:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa baby somehow I knew you were an aquarious :hugs: I'm gonna be 33 and H is 43! Gotta pop these kids out back to back! LOL

Stacie such crap!!!! I would totally ignore her and make an appt anyways!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> omg stace wtf...thats bullshit, what are you going to do...are you guna change drs. if this one isnt really helping maybe think about it??
> 
> those arent answers thats a load of bullshit
> 
> lisette my bday is feb 5!!
> 
> 
> **how old is everyone and there dh?? idk if we went thru this just wondering..**
> 
> im going to be 27 feb 5, dh going to be 31 april
> 
> :)

I am not changing Dr.s for now. I am just trying to calm myself down, cause I am extremely upset right now. I already got the main test I wanted ran from my primary Dr. So I am going to see what those results are then call the OB/GYN office back. I am certain that if I actually had talked to my DR. and not the NP that his answer would have been better. So depending on what my blood tests come back like I am going to make an appt and insist on seeing the Dr. not the NP.

Oh, and to answer your question, I just turned 29 and DH is 31 :)


----------



## jessy1101

Stace thats ********. I d call and make an app anywais fuckk them.

Iturned 25 on nov 1st and DH turned 26 on oct 9th.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Stace thats ********. I d call and make an app anywais fuckk them.
> 
> Iturned 25 on nov 1st and DH turned 26 on oct 9th.

I honestly can't even call the office back right now I am so Fing upset with them, I would probably start sobbing on the phone! I should get my blood tests back next week, so that will give me some additional info to present to the Dr. so I think I just need to calm down and call them in a couple weeks.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette 33 no way u look SOOO much younger (not saying ur old duh) lol !!!

jess-duh....lmao


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol thanks Lisa, I always looked older than my age growing up so I'm happy if its starting to go the other way now :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i thought u were younger then me! lol i was guna guess 23 24.

im so happy to be home and off til tuesday omg!!!!

i feel so tired im guna take a nap after laundry is folded and put away woohooo! lol xoxoxoox


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just got up from laying down and have like 204 gallows of watery cm come out of me...HMMM.....LOL im not trying this month, but i guess i could be oing soon, FING SUCKS I CANT TRY NOW UHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Twinkie210

Terrible headache to top off my wonderful day... I just took a lortab that I had left. I hope it.kicks in soon.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Hi ladies, was just wondering... How long did you wait after a mc to TTC? I was only in my 4 weeks mark when I mc'd and they never said anything to me. Is it ok for me to start right away after my AF? (I think it came right away/during the MC). I heard that women can be very fertile after a MC, is this true? I'm sorry, I know this is a touchy subject but it's my first time TTC and I have so many questions. Unfortunately the OBGYN office just left me in the dust with everything. :(


----------



## babydust818

i have headache too. I've had it for 4 fkn days. i refuse to take anything for it. my own fault. I'm 23, will be 24 in June. My OH turned 24 in september.


----------



## SweetPea0903

babydust818 said:


> i have headache too. I've had it for 4 fkn days. i refuse to take anything for it. my own fault. I'm 23, will be 24 in June. My OH turned 24 in september.

I turn 24 in June as well. :) June 17th when's yours?


----------



## babydust818

Sweet pea, you're not alone! I don't have a OBGYN so i had to go to the ER when i was miscarrying. They never told me what kind of MC i had nor did they tell me if i could TTC right after. I just decided to TTC immediately after because i was ready to. I think you should do it when you're ready. This is my 5th cycle after my MC and still no luck.


----------



## babydust818

June 12th!! Awesome!


----------



## SweetPea0903

We are so ready. It made us want to have a baby even more. Once I found answers it gave me closure. One of the girls on the forum helped me figure out what happened.


----------



## lauren10

Hi SweetPea...no question is too sensitive in this thread!! lol

we got the go ahead from my doc around 6 weeks after MC. I would say just have your HCG checked so you know you're starting at normal levels, and you may want to wait until your first period just so you know what's going on, but I don't think you have to. 

Ok so here's the baby! It's terrible, but I was kind of surprised that he is doing so well...I guess it's just hard to be optimistic sometimes...VERY happy though!! The anatomy scan will be Feb 10th with the Perinatologist...she's going to keep following me because DD had a heart defect (even though it's benign so far). I'm grateful for that though, because she's very thorough!

Love ya girls
 



Attached Files:







Nason.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust818

OMG Lauren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SO beautiful! I'm so so so happy for you. Wow it's just growing away in there!!! Gahh!! I can't wait for the same for myself. I'm so excited for you!!!

Sweetpea, I think you should TTC right away then. Is your pregnancy tests reading negative? If not then WAIT. Wait until your first period. Otherwise, bd until that bean is cooking in that tummy!! What is your name? We usually use our first names on here. My name is Rachael.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Well here's the kicker... I had 2 super pos tests on the day my cycle was due... I took a third one a day later and the line was faint. Anyway.. 4 days after I started passin clots and bleeding like a period. Went for blOodwork a day after and it came back negative for the pregnancy hormone. So then the office had te nerve to ask me if I even took a test at home and if I read them right. I said yeah it's not rocket science plus I ha all the pregnancy symptoms which was y I took the ahpt's to begin with. So I'm assuming I had a chemical pregnancy and when I took the tests I was already miscarrying which explains the lighter line the next day at no hormones left 4 days after.


----------



## SweetPea0903

Janine. Nice to meet you all. :) if it weren't for everyOne on the forums I'd be so lost


----------



## SweetPea0903

Sorry about all the typos. On my iPhone lol


----------



## SweetPea0903

Congrats Lauren. :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Welcome Janie :) I'm lisette! Sorry for ur loss :( ur definately on the right thread! My Dr told me there was no risk to trying right away & not waiting for my next period! Best of luck girl!

Lauren what a beautiful pic hunni! So "HE" eh? :) lol hhhmmmmm is that ur gut? Sssoooo happy for u girlie!

Rach & Stacie sending ya lots of love & anti-headache vibes! :hugs:

Lisa sweetie thanks for the compliment! Sorry about all the CM wasted this month but just thing when ur ready to go next cycle ur body is gonna grab those spermies straight away no doubt & you'll be healthy & ready for ur sticky baby! xoxoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Awwww- Lauren your scan is perfect!!!! I love seeing scan pics. It is amazing how fast they grow!

Welcome Janine! I am sorry you had to join us, but glad you found this thread! These girls are awesome!

OK, well I had a little pity party for myself. Gonna try to get over it now! DH is so funny. He was trying to make me feel better. He was like well since your cycle was so short does that mean your period will be shorter??? LOL I don't think it works that way, but it's a nice thought!

Put on my fat girl pants and think I am hunkering down for the night... Has anyone seen any good movies lately??? I might send DH to the redbox to get a movie (I may have to work up some more pity party tears to convince him though... OK that would just be wrong! LOL) What do you girls recommend? I want to see "The Help" since I just finished the book, but I don't know that I want to watch anything that deep tonight...


----------



## Twinkie210

I had to wait one cycle, but that was because of my D&C. Since you MC'd so early, I would think you can try whenever you feel up to it! I understand the feeling to want to try again right away, that is pretty much how I felt.

Lisette- thanks for the anti headache vibes! They must be working (or the lortab is kicking in LOL) 'cuase the headache is much better now!


----------



## SweetPea0903

The Help was a great movie. Highly recommend it.


----------



## SweetPea0903

It was more a comedy than sad.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oohhhh Stacie major cry fest on the help! Might be a pass for tonight...the adjustment bureau was really intense but good & You again was pretty light & on the girlie side!


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls! oh, and i'm 36 and my DH just turned 30 :) 

Friends with Benefits was an ok movie...it was light and lots of sex scenes and Justin Timberlake nudity!


----------



## babydust818

Janine, you're story is almost exact to mine. I tested like 2-3 days after AF was due and my HPT read "pregnant" immediately. I couldn't believe it so i took so many tests. ALl were positive! I called a GYNO in town and they said they could get me on medicaid IF i peed on one of their sticks and it was positive. Otherwise they couldn't do anything for me. I was like okay! So i scheduled an appt exactly one week after i found out i was pregnant. I had taken a total of 8 HPTs in that week to make sure everything was okay. I never been pregnant, never had a miscarriage but for some reason my brain kept telling me i was going to miscarry. I go to my dr appt and i poas and it came back negative. I was like WHAT?!? I didn't understand. They said there was nothing they could do and that it could be 'too early' i was like FUCK that because i had several BFPs at home. I went to the ER immediately after because my horomones were just raging!!! They had me poas and it came back neg. I said listen here MF'r i am pregnant i knjow i am. So they did blood tests and came back with extremely low HCG levels and said i was miscarrying. had me come back 2 days later to take some more blood to confirm miscarriage and it indeed was. Then they threw me out of the door. I was so pissed. If that ever happens again i will cause a huge scene and will get someone fired, i promise that!!!!!!!! I think you should start to TTC again though. like i said, i did! no luck yet but i'm hoping and praying it turns around.


----------



## SweetPea0903

NewbieLisette said:


> Oohhhh Stacie major cry fest on the help! Might be a pass for tonight...the adjustment bureau was really intense but good & You again was pretty light & on the girlie side!

Really? I didn't think so. But maybe its just me.


----------



## babydust818

stacie crazy stupid love was really good. I LOVED it. ummm i went and saw new years eve and that was really good also. the green hornet is more of a guy movie but i enjoyed it. the hangover 2 was awesome. LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> thanks girls! oh, and i'm 36 and my DH just turned 30 :)
> 
> Friends with Benefits was an ok movie...it was light and lots of sex scenes and Justin Timberlake nudity!

Oh Lauren... robbing the cradle a bit... LOL

OOOooo a JT nudity! May have found a winner! Who am I kidding, I will probably be asleep half way through the movie anyway!


----------



## lauren10

and if your hubby doesn't like JT nudity, Mila Kunis is no eyesore either! 

I ALWAYS fall asleep at movies!! my husband tries to prevent me from laying down when we watch. I've fallen asleep in the theater a few times even!


----------



## keepthefaithx

janine hello im lisa welcome to our very supportive and silly group! xoxoxo

sorry for your loss hunni


----------



## keepthefaithx

jt gets nudie? like u see his cheeks? lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

SweetPea0903 said:


> Hi ladies, was just wondering... How long did you wait after a mc to TTC? I was only in my 4 weeks mark when I mc'd and they never said anything to me. Is it ok for me to start right away after my AF? (I think it came right away/during the MC). I heard that women can be very fertile after a MC, is this true? I'm sorry, I know this is a touchy subject but it's my first time TTC and I have so many questions. Unfortunately the OBGYN office just left me in the dust with everything. :(

my first miscarriage i was 12 weeks baby died at 9, in august-missed miscarriage...i miscarried naturally and my levels went down fast so he told me after my first af i can start, got pregnant first cycle trying in october, lost that baby in november, i have to wait til after my january cycle only bc i found out i have a blood issue and i need to take alot of medications also-

im sure you can right away since it was a very early loss..-

when is ur af due???


----------



## SweetPea0903

Well I think I may have it now. Just a week late cuz of being pregnant for that short time...is that possible??


----------



## lauren10

Yes they show his bum! 

Janine, i think that's possible.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yes it is... So ok wat cycle day r u then wat day did u get af how long r ur cycles usually


----------



## SweetPea0903

AF started on the 26th. I have a 28 day cycle. I figured my ovulation would be around the 9th? Gonna do the BD between the 3rd and 10th a few times... Sound possible to get a BFP??


----------



## babydust818

Janine, do you use OPK's? If you don't i suggest you do it because after a MC you may not ovulate the same. It may be earlier or later than you're use to. You cycle length may increase or decrease. I say use OPKs and BD every other day. Once that OPK is positive then BD every day for 3 days!


----------



## jessy1101

Welcome to our humble aboad Janine. Im so sorry for ur loss but no worries things will turn around for u promiss. Dont b shy to ask us any kind of questions cuz on here there is no wrong question. Cycle wise mine is the same as yours! Using opks help lots. How long dif it take u to get preg the first time?

Lauren ong omggg so happy right now looking at that pic. Everything looks good! A boy huh? I did think he seemed to have a highly developped weenie for 12 weeks lololol i kid i kid.

Stace what movie won out? I watched Beastly the other day which us a feel good beauty and beast modern times movie. My all time fav kid movie is How to train your dragon. I could watch that movie all the time!

Well the sucky news is that ive been shivering non stop since yesterday and now my throat is yucky. Looks like im getting a damn cold 'sigh' i was snoozing in my chair at freakin 7 pm damnit.

Rach how u doing tonight? Another high on moniter?

Leese and Lisette how my chicas doing?

I ve got to kick my asss to be in top shape tomorrow. Sooo much to do so little time...


----------



## babydust818

Yess jessy i did have another high this morning. My 17th in a row. I still have a headache that i had from earlier. And my nipples feel like someone gave me a really bad titty twister. It only hurts when i brush anything on them. Ughh....


Any of you have any new years resolutions? Doing anything tmrw night? My new years resolutions is to - 
1.) Get healthier. Exercise and eat better, no excuses!
2.) Move out (which i will be in the process of soon!) 
3.) Get pregnant, duhh!! But unfortunately i have no control over that.
4.) Be a better person.
5.) Pray more. Get in touch with the man above and thank Him for my blessings.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi Janine, im Emma! Welcome to the crazy pupos hehe!!!

Omg Lauren thats soooooo beautiful, I cant believe you're 12 weeks already!!!! You must be feeling a bit more relaxed now? Beanies looking nice and comfy in there!

Think im starting with cold too - so what a fab ending to the year im having. Instead of a new years party I might just have a pity party haha!!!!


----------



## jkb11

IM HERE!!! JUST CAUGHT UP ! AT WORK SO I WILL BE FAST...

EMMA:hugs: FX'D EVERYTHING WORKS OUT. I AM SURE YOU MUST BE SO TIRED RIGHT NOW HAVING YOUR EMOTIONS ALL OVER THE PLACE.:hugs:

LAUREN- :kiss:JUST BEAUTIFUL. LOVE THE SCAN!!!

WELCOME SWEETPEA! BABY DUST TO YOU.

JESS- ITS GETTING CLOSER TO TESTING TIME:haha:

TWINKS- HOPE THE DR. HEARS YOU OUT. I KNOW IT IS FRUSTRAING WHEN THEY SEND YOU IN CIRCLES:hugs: SOMETIMES YOU JUST HAVE TO SAY "LISTEN I HAVE BEEN THERE AND DONE THAT AND IF I KEEP DOING WHAT I HAVE ALWAYS DONE THEN I AM GOING TO KEEP GETTING THE SAME RESULTS! " DEMAND A NEW PLAN. YOU DESERVE IT.:hugs:

RACH- FX'D :dust:

AFM- AF IS OVER!:happydance:ON TO NEXT MONTH! HUBBY AND I ARE DOING A OVERNIGHT TRIP TO A CASINO ABOUT AN HOUR FROM OUR HOME:kiss: BUT IT IS ABOUT 2-3 POST WHEN OVULATION SHOULD HAPPEN FOR ME. OH WELL FUN TIMES ANYWAYS. I AM WORKING ALOT THE NEXT FEW NIGHTS SO I WILL BE IN AND OUT. HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GREAT DAY:winkwink:


----------



## SweetPea0903

Well I was off the pill for about 3 months. We weren't going super crazy with checking when I was ovulating and all that stuff. Just kinda happened that we BD on the right days in Dec.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, DH didn't want to go rent a movie, so went with Sherlock Holmes, which I only saw part of, cause I took that lortab, LOL. But I was in a much more relaxed mood and my headache was gone!

Well AF is here in full force, and has been since yesterday, so hopefully she does leave earlier this month!

Emma, you can join my pity party... that is what I was having last night!

Well I need to get to the grocery store and pick up some things for tonight. I am getting my drink on too!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow slow day... 

I hope everyone is having a great holiday! I just wanted to say have fun and be safe tonight! Happy New Years to all my PUPO girlies!


----------



## babydust818

Happy New Years!!! I get to clean hotel rooms today and tmrw. Feel sorry for me yet? Ugh......

I'm debating whether or not i should drink some tonight? AF is due in 5 days. What do you girls think?


----------



## keepthefaithx

SweetPea0903 said:


> AF started on the 26th. I have a 28 day cycle. I figured my ovulation would be around the 9th? Gonna do the BD between the 3rd and 10th a few times... Sound possible to get a BFP??

yesss. have you tried using ovulation tests? they are great! they might not be as accurate right after miscarriage..maybe after ur next af. :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls happy new years eve! wooohooo

me and dh were guna stay in but spur of the moment we wanted to go out. i figured nothing would be available when you call on the day at 1pm..lol

we got a 5pm reservation at one of our favorite places wohooooooo
will be nice then home for movie and blah and watch the ball drop!

my new years resolutions are..

well i wanna write be and stay pregnant but ...lol

i want to eat healthier
i want to stop worry and be a stronger person & trust everything will work out and just RELAX!!!!!!!!!!
i want to not let stupid shit bother me
i want to just be happy and have an optimistic attitude with everything especially getting pregnant, accepting the news i found out about my body...
accept the fact that life isnt always going to work out EXACTLY how you want it!

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren10 said:


> Hi SweetPea...no question is too sensitive in this thread!! lol
> 
> we got the go ahead from my doc around 6 weeks after MC. I would say just have your HCG checked so you know you're starting at normal levels, and you may want to wait until your first period just so you know what's going on, but I don't think you have to.
> 
> Ok so here's the baby! It's terrible, but I was kind of surprised that he is doing so well...I guess it's just hard to be optimistic sometimes...VERY happy though!! The anatomy scan will be Feb 10th with the Perinatologist...she's going to keep following me because DD had a heart defect (even though it's benign so far). I'm grateful for that though, because she's very thorough!
> 
> Love ya girls

omg lauren i just saw this!!!!!!

omg so big!, very happy for you hunni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren do you have a guess as to wat ur having??

names again?!


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> lauren do you have a guess as to wat ur having??
> 
> names again?!

Happy New Year girls!!!

I think it's a boy. i like the name Nason, but my DH thinks he's vetoing it. I've had people tell me it's weird, but I love it!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy new years pupos!!!! Ten mins to go here! Lets face it - 2012 can only be better!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thats tru lol i cant handle anymore bad so i hope its all good from here on out

Nason is cuteee u dont like mason? Lovee mason cutee but nason is diff its cool...cud b a grl neva kniw get sum names ready lauren!


----------



## babydust818

anyone drunk yet!?!?


----------



## SweetPea0903

Haven't used the OPKs yet but plan to just to figure out if I'm still on my normal track or not. Happy New Year everyone!! 

I'm hoping that I will have a baby in my arms some time this new year. Fx'd


----------



## keepthefaithx

babydust818 said:


> anyone drunk yet!?!?

Hey rachhhh meeeeeee me n dh just finished a botle of wineeeeeee


----------



## keepthefaithx

SweetPea0903 said:


> Haven't used the OPKs yet but plan to just to figure out if I'm still on my normal track or not. Happy New Year everyone!!
> 
> I'm hoping that I will have a baby in my arms some time this new year. Fx'd

After this af...u shud start using them...they r greattt
Im prayinnn for all of us to get our beans this yearrrrrr


----------



## babydust818

lol hope you're feeling niiiiiiice Lisa!!!!!! LOL. everyone is so damn wasted. can't wait for that damn ball to drop! i'm so READY for 2012!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

2012woooo


----------



## jessy1101

Love all u guys 2012 is our year girlies luv yaaa


----------



## jessy1101

JellO shooters omg omg totaly goneee lololol


----------



## jessy1101

Everyday im suffuling lolol love love lmfao hiihii


----------



## jkb11

:headspin:HAPPY NEW YEARS! XOXOXOXO


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy New Year! Wow can't believe I am up at 5:30!!!! I have no voice (probably from playing too much Kinect on the XBOX 360 and yelling like a fool, LOL). Going back to bed... Talk to you all later!


----------



## keepthefaithx

2012 is our year girlssssss were r all getting our beansss lovr u all xoxoxx


----------



## babydust818

Happy New Year loves!!!!! So happy the world finally turned another page. Can't wait to see what 2012 will bring. I hope this month has tons of baby dust all over it!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

def rach!!! wooohoooo

so bc i was drunk lastnight and put my engagment/wedding band in a different spot(the are ALWAYS in the same spot when i go to bed) i went to straighten up and didnt see my rings and freaked the f out lol thought i lost them, but they were on my dining room table omggg..so what wine does ! lol

made me think of a quick topic...lol

1. what shape is your engagement ring?
2. is it what you wanted and did dh get the right size?
3. how did he propose?!

and if your not married answer them as in what u hope for and think!

1. princess cut solitaire
2. exactly what i wanted!, dh bout me a size 6, but i am a 3 3/4 (yes i know baby hands...lol) so just had to get it resized no biggie (good try dh..lol)
3. my favorite holiday is fourth of july bc i am obsessed w fire works and love the summer and i just plain old love it. but also july 11 2008 there was a huge fire work show on the beach by my apartment and he took me to it, and as we were watching he got down on one knee and ask me on the boardwalk infront of everyone lololo

it was sooooo amazing ill never forget it.

ahh memories! lol

k you go!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey jess did you see the new sweet dreams too faced make up collection palette...SO cute..i want lol


----------



## Twinkie210

1. Current Ring is a Round Cut centerstone (in a square setting) with two princess cut side stones (turned diagonally) set in platinum.
2. OK this is the story of the answer to the previous question. This is not my original setting or even the setting that I got married with. First setting was a solitaire set in yellow gold. This is what he proposed with (well the second time LOL). when we picked out bands I had the diamond set into a wedding set. It was white gold with a tin band with round and baguette side stones (it was so pretty!). This is the set I got married with. Then about a year after we got married I found out I am allergic to a lot of stuff and apparently I am allergic to some metals. So I had to get a platinum setting so my finger would quit breaking out with big giant itchy blisters (it was gross!) So I am on my third setting.
3. First time DH proposed it was without a ring (about a week after we found out I was pregnant). He spread out rose petals and proposed with an empty ring box, because he didn't have a ring (not very romantic, but I did say yes.). Well we were engaged for awhile and I found out my Dad was upset that he didn't talk to him first, so I gave DH the ring back and said give it back to me after you talk to my Dad. So he did and actually proposed again, LOL. This time was not anymore Romantic. He put will you marry me on the sign of the Dairy Queen we both worked at (I was in college still) and proposed in the parking lot of a dairy queen. For some reason I still said yes... What was I thinking. I gave up on a romantic proposal after that. Both proposals were on Valentines day by the way... you would think that with two proposals on Valentines day I would have a better story!


----------



## keepthefaithx

whoa staceeeee lolol


yea wudda prob been like wtf if dh didnt ask him!

they are soo close, and dh is old fashioned w stuff alot of the time!

:)


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> hey jess did you see the new sweet dreams too faced make up collection palette...SO cute..i want lol

Hiihiii i actualy got the too faced sweet dreams book palette for xmas lol. Freakin love it!

My ring is a white gold with a princess cut diamond and 2 smaller one on each side. The band is diamong encrusted all away around

He brought me to the huge casino here and we went up on this huge glass platform above tge whole place that has giant windows over looking the river. He dropped down on 1 knee in front of everyone. Omg i was crying sooo much lol.

Quick mini update ive started getting a bit of brown pink goo on the tp this morning...hmmm to b continued i guess.

Love all u chicas bunches xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy New Years Chicas!!! May 2012 bring us all bright & beautiful days! Hope u guys all had awesome nights :)

H & I had a great night in! I spoiled him with yummy foods & desert...O.....M....G!!! Must try u guys: https://savorysweetlife.com/2010/02/molten-lava-cakes-recipe/
And H surprised me with finding all our wedding music to play all night :) 

My ring is a princess cut solitare with baguettes which surprised me! I always just wanted a simple princess solitare but I love my ring! H proposed after planning a picinc at our local natural park & lake right at the edge of a long board walk into the water! People were clapping & everything!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

awww!!!

that can be good jess! ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL FXD FOR YOU !!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jesssyyyy!!!! Ok staying calm :) xxxxxxx

Lisa girl do u know all the best places to shop cheap & outlets around NYC? I'm thinking I'd love to stock up on Rachel Ray cookware & stuff! Any ideas? xo


----------



## jessy1101

Whatevez it was really similar last mOnth at 9dpo soooo ya..


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette im not sure hunni, im in long island so i do all of that type of stuff out here u know!

i know good clothes spots..lol i mean theres EVERYTHING in manhattan, i can ask some of my friends who are there ALOT.

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

when is the bitch due jess?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Its ok Lisa I'm gonna do crazy googling & calling next week! We got some of her stuff here at Winners which is like ur TJmax I think...ill keep ya posted :)

Jessy baby positive vibes ur way girlie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

when are you guys going away!!!??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Feb.11th right after my scan on the 7th!!!! Atleast I can throw myself into obsseing over shopping planning packing whatever ya know! 

How u doing today sweetie? Any plans? My friend just texted she's in labor!!! I instantly started sobbing! Like wtf! Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Awwww Lisette! My cousin started having some contractions last night... I don't know how I will feel when she has her daughter.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ssooo hard right Stacie! Its like our hearts just break all over again! Probably doesn't help I've got mary j on repeat! Lol

How u feeling today girl? Did u get ur drink on? xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls, I just got in from work 

Mine is also a princess cut solitaire in white gold. Id shown dh a few I liked but think he went for one a bit pricier than the ones id shown him!! He took my bf shopping with him and wanted her to try it on so he could see what it looked like but she wouldnt coz she said no-one else should ever wear my ring :-D

He was gonna do it in a Thai restaurant but bottled it and did it in a park we went to after on a hot summer day. He'd also asked my folks first the lil cutie!

Hoping its ib for you jess ;-)

Hows everyone today? Ive just found out I gotta work 2moro and didnt even know.....what?!? Emergency childcare please!!! But I guess today & 2moro will be extra pay yipee!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma how ru feeling hunni any updates?


----------



## keepthefaithx

everyones having babies, dhs cousins is so cute aw!


----------



## jkb11

hi girlies! mine is a princess cut solitare in yellow gold and my band has princess cut diamonds circling it. hubby and i grew up going to the same church and his daddy was a minister there so he told me after we had been on a date that his daddy wanted him to stop by the church and pick up something for him. so he unlocked the sanctuary and acted like he was looking for something. i wondered over to the pulpit just looking at it up close because it was a huge church. he turned me around and i was facing him and he did his speech in front of the pulpit on 1 knee and he had a Bible with my new married name printed on the front of it that he gave to me.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Still having brown/pink discharge, no cramping or anything but im not hopeful. Quite glad im working 2moro coz it will be a bit of a distraction and then my scan is first thing tues morn.


----------



## jessy1101

Emma plz keep us in the loop hunny. Im still very hopefull that everything will b fine. 

Leese AF is only due around friday give or take im only 9dpo right now. Im lying on the sofa watching Fight Club and i feel like crap. Pounding headache sick stomac and chills. DH is worried im getting the flu which would suck cuz it will kinda ruin our vacation time huh? Ohh well heres to hoping.

How has new years treated u guys so far?


----------



## babydust818

New years has treated me okay. Would be SO much better if i get a BFP in the next few days. I'll test again on Tuesday. My boobs aren't sore today. I did get another high on the monitor. I'm all done for the month with that. I was hopeful this was my month but honestly i don't think so. I never got a peak (ovulation). I'm still high. I hope there's not something wrong with me. Kinda scares me because remember last month i wondered if i had MC? because it hurt so bad and i was bleeding really heavy? I wonder if it was a chemical and now my horomones are all fucked. I've had a high for 20 days straight. I started testing since CD8. I'm CD 27. I just don't know.


----------



## lauren10

Hi all,

Emma honey I hope everything is going to be ok.

I have an asscher cut (square emerald) in a simple white gold setting. we picked out the ring together, so I know he had it. He was so nervous about "asking" me...but I really wanted him to ask before he put the ring on my finger. 
He said, "I don't know what I should say"
I said, "say something nice then ask me!"
So he says, "You're nice. Wanna marry me?" 

I thought it was pretty cute :) He's not good at big romantic gestures, but he's so sweet to me every day so it doesn't bother me one bit!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww lauren great story :) how u feeling sweetie? Relieved I'm sure? Did u guys tell DD yet? Family announcements?

Emma love I'm praying for u girl! :hugs:

Jessy I hope the sickiness is all worth it like it was for me remember :) when will u test?

Rach don't count yourself out...maybe the machine keeps telling u ur high for a good reason! Fx crossed!

How's everyone feeling tonight? I'm done with the family fun & ready for my pyjamas! Its crazy I get waves of sudden I'm tired...NOW! Let's go! Lol


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lisette. I appreciate the advice and kind words. I'm really confused right now. Ughh..


----------



## SweetPea0903

MrsMoo72 said:


> Still having brown/pink discharge, no cramping or anything but im not hopeful. Quite glad im working 2moro coz it will be a bit of a distraction and then my scan is first thing tues morn.

Good luck with everything!! From what ive heard, if there's no cramping that's a plus. Keep positive!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hope everyone had a good day/night!!

sooo tired ahhhhhhhhh i gained 15 pounds in 2 months i wanna dieeeee

im starting my work out 2maro! and im doing the fruit and veggie flush for 5 days.

guna be hard but i gotta i feel grosssssssssssssss!!!

im guna do the 2 mile run/jug dvd every night and i gotta be more healthy i feel nasty!

xioxooxoxox


----------



## lauren10

Rach honey I'm sure your body isn't messed up, it's probably one if the things the cbfm lady said, right?

I feel good lisette! I asked DD if she wanted a little brother- she said no. A sister? No. Then yes. She doesn't really know what we're asking, but it was funny anyway. Pretty much all the fam knows now. 

How you feeling? 

Lisa I always wanted to try some sort of cleanse but never have the will power!


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey girlies! I have been so busy the past couple days! Yes Lisette, I got my drink on, well as much as I ever do, just 2 drinks. I am not much of a drinker LOL. 

I loved hearing everyone's stories!

We had a nice new years dinner at my parents house. My mom cooks, ribs, sourkraut, black eyed peas (hoppin' johns), mashed potatoes, and corn bread every year for new years. I can't say that any of that supersticious food ever works, but I like all of it anyway.

I thought maybe AF was going to leave early, but no, still here this morning :(. I hope she is gone in her normal time frame, but who knows since last cycle was so crazy!

My last day off :( and because I procrastinated, I have to spend it putting away the rest of my Christmas decorations and finishing up laundry. Maybe DH will help me... hahahha yeah right.


----------



## jessy1101

Yay im making chocolat pancakes for breakfast mhhhmmm. I only ate salad last night cuz i felt gross. Basicly it balances it out lolol.

How is everyone? Emma r u doing ok? Is there more spotting?

Leese thats awsome i know healthy cleanses r the best. I play everybody dance on the move now for my cardio and just wow seriously. U freakin sweat ur booty off.

Plans today?


----------



## babydust818

yeah nevermind this post.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all!

i just got back from mall w my sis, got some stuff and sephora f21 & victorias secret! wooohooooo

jess wen u going away!?

if i didnt know i would think im pregnant im So naseous today...idk y...


----------



## jessy1101

Oooooo just got back from skiing and im totaly freakin pooped in a good way lolol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey grilies! Sorry I've been MIA all day! Just kinda lazy & not feeling so great :( Back to work tmmr! Wwwwaaaaaaaaa

How was everyone's long weekend?

Jessy awesome fun girl! U feeling better chica?

Lisa sounds like u made out great shopping!!! My fav stores! Woot woot! Any possibility of an oppss this month?

Rachel how u doing today?

Lauren ur DD is sooo freakin cute! I could see her face now? Pppfffttt competition? NO! Why would I want one of those :) lol

Emma I know with the time diffrence u may already be asleep but just know I'm saying a special prayer for ur scan tmmr & I can't wait to wake up & read some awesome update! Luv ya girlie :hugs:

Stacie hun AF gone yet?


----------



## lauren10

Ha, totally Lisette!

Oh Emma scan tomorrow? I'll be watching for an update, thinking of you. 

Jessy I haven't been skiing in years! Bet you had a blast. :)

Sleep tight all!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Nahh weve been using condomd bc i cant get preg now i gotta wait u kno....uhhhhhhhhh lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well girls, still nothing conclusive but starting to look like blighted ovum. Gest sac has grown to 11mm but still nothing in it and its kind of irregular looking. Gotta rescan next thurs...
Was hoping for an answer either way today but I guess we know whats going to happen.
Also got 17mm chorionic haemorrhage!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Emma, I am so sorry! Did you have a yolk sac? It sounds so similar to what happened to me. Only my Dr. didn't do multiple scans, which in hindsight I kind of regret. I know in my heart that mine was a BO, but I will always have this little doubt in the back of my mind that that says "what if". At least your Dr.s are being thourough. How many weeks since yoru LMP?


----------



## MrsMoo72

No Stacie, not even a yolk sac. It measured 5+ weeks and going by lmp I should be 8 weeks :-(
They cant write it off until it reaches a certain size which I thinks about 20-25mm so even next week they might not confirm it.


----------



## jessy1101

Emma im sorry hunny. Is there no possible way it can still work out? Im not really familiar with a BO. Ive heard of it but didnt get much deets on it.

Lauren and Lisette it was a freakin blast!! But naturaly im not coming down with a cough and my throat is sooo dry. Plus im sore all over the damn place especialy legs and back. It s quite a work out and havent gone skiing in a year soooo my body no love me today lolol.

Rach how r u doing sweety? Any new changes or just anything???

Leese wish i could of gone shopping with u! Would of been a blast for sure.

Thank god for being off a full week. DH has just left for some morning fishing...in minus 30 weather..he actualy wanted me to go with him and his BIL i was like ya ummm baby im not even gonna waste my time answering that lolol. He was like but it s sooo fun and not...that that cold out....

Am starting to worry DH = chewed on crib bars while baby and ingested paint thinner...would explain crazyness..


----------



## keepthefaithx

uhh emma im so sorry ur going thru this crap, keep us updated hunni

it just sucks how they cant give u a yes or no answer like wtf....

jess when are you going on ur trip hunni? 

hows [email protected]!


----------



## lauren10

Emma I'm sorry!! It sucks so bad that you have to play this waiting game :( Sending hugs and prayers your way.

xxxxx

Did anyone watch the Bachelor last night? Holy crap the girls just get more crazy every season!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren i dont watch it sorry!!

i watched the perfect murder w gwen paltrow and michael douglas on lifetime lol ahhh lol

work is sooooo slow omg kill me now!


----------



## NewbieLisette

MrsMoo72 said:


> No Stacie, not even a yolk sac. It measured 5+ weeks and going by lmp I should be 8 weeks :-(
> They cant write it off until it reaches a certain size which I thinks about 20-25mm so even next week they might not confirm it.

Emma hunni, I'm sooo sorry you don't have a conclusive answer today :nope: Keeping you in my prayers and know that we're all here if you need to vent :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay lisette 6 weeks already whaaat?!?


----------



## themarshas

Ohhh Emma I'm sorry that you have to go through all this!

After being away from bnb for 5 days I had like 20 pages to catch up on here! Geeesh.

Anyway, lets see... Janine- I had an early miscarriage at 5 weeks (actual m/c not a chemical) and we started trying right off, counting the m/c as a period and here I am pregnant again. It took us less than 4 weeks, even though we were told that waiting one full cycle was advised. So far, so good.

My ring is a single solitaire but the white gold band is very unique. My DH had is made for me from a local jewlery store. It's a single band that splits and sweeps around each side of the diamond. It's nothing big but it's very me and we were only 17 when we got engaged- seniors in high school. My wedding band is also specially made and is 32 diamonds in white gold that wraps to match the lines of the engagement ring. We're still working on affording the other half of it. He proposed the day before Valentines day and he had asked my parents and siblings for my hand before asking me. We went to dinner and before getting through the first course he got down on one knee in the middle of the resturant- neither of us remember what he said- but I said yes! After I said yes, with tears running down my face, he said "I have another surprise for you", he pointed behind me and there sat our families who had watched the whole thing. We were together 2 1/2 years before getting engaged, and engaged for 4 1/2 years before getting married. We've now been together 9 1/2 years. By the time we're 30 we will have been together half our lives. 

I'm 24, 25 in May, and my DH just turned 24 a few weeks ago.

I watched the bachelor last night and Jenna is crazy... and these girls are fierce!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> No Stacie, not even a yolk sac. It measured 5+ weeks and going by lmp I should be 8 weeks :-(
> They cant write it off until it reaches a certain size which I thinks about 20-25mm so even next week they might not confirm it.

I don't remember exactly what size my sac was (20mm maybe?) I was measuring 6 weeks, but still had no yolk sac developing, which is why my Dr. diagnosed an "abnormal pregnancy" he never used "blighted ovum". I am so sorry again. I know how hard it is to go for a scan, hoping and praying to see a little bean and only seeing an empty sac.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma, 6week _already_ :haha: it feels like its been months!!!!! I guess the daily worries count for soo much more this time around! I can't wait for some bw results this Friday to hopefully keep me sane for a few more days! 

Liz :wave: how was your trip to Montreal girl? Did your cold stay away long enough for you to enjoy?


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, my day started off great! I drove all the way to work (25 minute drive) and realized I left my computer at home! I had to drive all the way back and get it! Luckily we have flex hours, so I wasn't really late for work, but now I will be working later than I normally do. Great start to my new year!

Lisette, nope AF is still here :(. Tomorrow should be the last day, hopefully, but like I said nothing about last cycle was normal! 

I have been having all kinds of cramping with this cycle, weird cramping too, not like my normal AF cramps. These are very isolated cramps in very specific locations, not the general overall dull achey cramps I normally get! Weird I know...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait to ttc omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay lisette 6 weeks how are you feeling?!

lauren i cant believe almost 13 weeks holy crap! awsome girl xo


----------



## babydust818

Count me as out this month. I woke up this morning feeling achey and like i got hit by a truck. I thought i was already bleeding because of how i felt. I go in the bathroom and when i wiped it's the prestages of AF. The yellow/orangish tint that turns into brown. I had a little goober of blood. Like what comes out from your nose. I have a headache today. I guess the best thing to do right now is go to the gym. I've been feeling so icky and gross lately. I have such a long journey ahead with my battle with weight. My new years resolution is to lose alot of it. i NEED to. I've always been overweight. It's getting worse because i shut my conscience up with chocolate! Anyways, i think i'm going to get healthy before i TTC again. I think i'm gonna put this on hold and go to NTNP. What will be will be. I really think God wants me to do this because who matters most in your life? YOURSELF. I need to finally put myself first and be who i wanna be before i bring a child into this world. I seriously think that's why it hasn't happened yet. Anyways, i'm still going to be on here, DUH! You girllies keep me sane!


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- we had a great time in Montreal- It was freezing though. It was sad that the casino is going through so much renovation though. There was only half the games there! We gambled a bit (lost) and then went to lunch, did some shopping, checked into our hotel, the rest of the group did some drinking then we got dressed up and went to dinner. We ended up spending the evening in some hole in the wall bar on St. Catherine because none of us were interested in paying much to get into a bar. But we had a great time. There ended up being karaoke and it was ridiculously entertaining. My group monoplozed the machine and were hilariously bad! At just before 12 we went back to the hotel and watched the ball drop and they all popped champagne before crashing and burning from alcohol and a busy day.

I want to post holiday pictures on my facebook account but I feel like people will guess when they see my pics. I drank ginger ale for our toast so it looks about the same but my boobs are seriously huge in my xmas and new years pics and I swear I already have a bump... Literally my stomach is hard and there is no longer any sign of my once existing six pack... but I've only gained a lb.


----------



## keepthefaithx

only 1pound thats great!!

i gained 10lbs when i was 6 weeks...lol, first time i gained 8

i love to eat lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

this is the 2nd day of my diet

yesterday i only had 2 cups of coffee, a salad with grilled chicken & balsamic dressing, a baked potatoe & another salad w fat free feta!

im into it i gotta lose this extra crap lol

today i had a jello pudding for breakfast- for lunch salad and a cup of pea soup and dinner im guna have another salad probably...

im guna weigh myself on monday next week to see what i lost

my goal is to lose 10, but the full 15 i gained would be nice!

:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Lisa totally understand you....gained almost 10 with my first but it was mostly gained after the mc not from the PG and now God only knows...I'm not even weighing myself since I found out! Bad I know!!!!! LOL

Liz sorry it was sooo cold I know! Sounds like you had a great time still :) 

Rach sweetie pie :hugs: Booooo to AF!!!!! I think you have a great attitude though...sometimes the man upstairs is trying to show us things we don't wanna see....


----------



## themarshas

I gained 6lbs in the first week last time around, this time I haven't been gaining but I eat all the time. Speaking of which... I think it's snack time!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wanna be at my goal weight before i get pregnant again!

bc i know im guna gain a shitload lol

:)


----------



## jessy1101

Watching 27 dresses lolol. Chick flick and hugge fluffy blankie. Seriously happy in this uber cushy warm moment oooo.

What up chicas? Leese u go girl u ll feel better for sure.

Rach whatever u think is best probably is. Ttc can b sooo hard and sometimes drives u crazy!! Take care of urself sweety first and far most.


----------



## lauren10

Rach good for you honey! i think that's a great idea. You do have to take care of yourself first, and when you're in a good place, then new lives can join in on the fun!!

I know 13 weeks, really! I still feel weird telling people though. That little bit of skepticism creeping in!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren sweetie I know what you mean but enjoy being past your 12weeks girl :hugs:

Lisa babe I'm super duper proud of you! I wish I could just wire shut my mouth! LOL

Jessy OMG I just got a chill! I'm sssoooo jelous!!!!! Ir's freezing in my office cuz they are cheap and lower the heat on the weekend I'm convinced!!!! I wanna be under my blankets sssoooo bad right now!!!! 

On the plus side tons of heartburn non stop since yesterday afternoon! YAY for a sign! LOL


----------



## themarshas

I can't wait to be past the 12 week mark. Hopefully then I'll be able to stop worrying.. at least for a little while. And I understand what you mean, I'm so nervous about telling anyone. I don't know why. Maybe it's because it will be so much harder if something goes wrong... plus, I like having this as our little secret. But we're telling all family this weekend so here goes nothing!

And Lisette- don't wish for symptoms! I thought I was doing pretty well then today I go home for lunch and I throw up for the first time... welcome to week 11! Bleck. Plus, my head has been killing me for a week and I'm nauseous most of the time. Hoping week 12 brings better things!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww I'm sorry you feel sick Liz :( I'm just happy to be feeling anything since my scan seems like a lifetime away and I never had ms with my first which ended badly so it would give me some comfort...probably falsly but still! LOL


----------



## lauren10

I am grateful! :) I was weirded out with telling people about my DD too...don't know why. I guess it just feels so personal! Like, why do other people need to know what's happening in my uterus?!


----------



## lauren10

Have you guys seen these hand bags before? My MIL got me the classic size with 3 shells for Christmas and I am IN LOVE!!! I'm having a party on the 22nd and I'm going to buy out the place. lol

Canada
https://michebag.ca/
US
https://michebag.com


----------



## keepthefaithx

OOO i love them lauren!

that baby pink one and turquoise loveeeeeee


----------



## jkb11

hi girls! i have been stalking the thread but no post b/c of work. boo! so heres to catching up! 
Lauren - love the bags!

Lisette- 6 weeks! WHAT!!! :happydance: SO HAPPY FOR YOU!

Rach- sweety that sounds like a good plan. I have actually been considering it for myself. maybe we should hold each other accountable? i was doing great until christmas ( eating healthy) now i am slowly getting back on track. also since my insurance would be changing and i really want the full 12 weeks off with a baby the best bet would be for me to get pregnant in may. but after 2 years of trying hard i can not make myself prevent it. but i am thinking we will just have sex when we want it:winkwink: and NO OPK NONE AT ALL TIL MAY!:blush:NONE. (WISH ME LUCK WITH THAT) I totally agree God knows whats best and I do believe He has a plan. :hugs:

Jessy- I wanna go skiing! so much FUN! 

:growlmad:SO Y'ALL KNOW WE LISTED OUR HOUSE WITH REALTOR A FEW WEEKS AGO... SHE TOLD ME THEY ALWAYS TRY TO GIVE 1-2 DAYS NOTICE BEFORE SHOWING. THEY CALLED TODAY AND WANTED TO BRING SOMEONE BY IN 1 HR:growlmad: REALLY? I HAD JUST STARTED TAKING DOWN ALL THE CHRISTMAS STUFF. MESSY!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

My Dr. just called with my blood test results and everything looked fine except my cholesterol was high (but my good cholesterol was high too, so I don't need meds for it) and my vitD was low, it should be over 30 and my level was 22. So he told me to take vit D supplements during the winter. He said my thyroid was fine. So I am no closer to finding a reason for all my problems :( I am going to pick up a copy of my blood work, to take to my OB/GYN when I decide to go. I don't know where to go from here... I really thought my thyroid would be the cause of my low progesterone...


----------



## jessy1101

Stace this is kinda good and bad. Good since thank god nuttin is wrong with u and bad cuz it makes u wonder then wtf is taking so long. Still tho im happy nuttin serious is up. Is there anything else possible or it s just the waiting game?

Skiing is the best!! And work out wise omg cray cray!

Tomorrow is my chill out day thank god since i only have a doggy app at pet smart for mu dogs at 4pm and thats it ouff. I do admit im pooped. Plus ive been gettin all kind of cramps for 3 days now im moody and just all around blahhh me need rest lolol


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Stace this is kinda good and bad. Good since thank god nuttin is wrong with u and bad cuz it makes u wonder then wtf is taking so long. Still tho im happy nuttin serious is up. Is there anything else possible or it s just the waiting game?
> 
> Skiing is the best!! And work out wise omg cray cray!
> 
> Tomorrow is my chill out day thank god since i only have a doggy app at pet smart for mu dogs at 4pm and thats it ouff. I do admit im pooped. Plus ive been gettin all kind of cramps for 3 days now im moody and just all around blahhh me need rest lolol

Glad you had fun skiing! I have never been, but I don't think I would like it (I don't really like cold weather...)

Well I am going to drive to my Dr. office today during my lunch break and pick up copies of my blood test, so I can take them the next time I go to the OB/GYN. There are all kinds of things that can cause my problems, I just wish someone would figure out what is causing the low progesterone, instead of just treating my symptom. So for now it is just a waiting game, but if this month goes like last month then there really isn't a point in TTC, 'cause my progesterone was so low even with the meds that it was impossible to get pregnant. We're still going to try, but it just might be pointless.


----------



## MrsMoo72

A stacie, i hope you get some answers soon hun,this sucks for you xxx


----------



## lauren10

Stacie, did they test your estrogen as well? Was it high? I'm sure they'll be able to figure this out...keep pushing for answers!!


----------



## jkb11

Twinks-:hugs: i hope you find the answer soon. i'm sure it is frustrating not know why your progesterone is low. i agree they need to find the cause and not just treat your symptoms! hope you get your answer soon:hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Is anyone due to test soon...?


----------



## MrsMoo72

A couple of people on my fb have this new app that shows the world how their pregnancy is developing week by week.....ugh....


----------



## themarshas

Stacie, Sorry to hear that! I was hoping they'd give you some new information! Sucks not knowing what's going on. But on the positive side, at least you know you're fairly healthy and can hopefully get your BFP soon. 

how's everyone doing this morning?

AFM- I'm trying to cope with the fact that I now feel horrible all over. Between the sinuses, headache, and stomach quesiness (gotta love throwing up for the first time at 11 weeks- I guess I should be happy?) I haven't found this last week very enjoyable. Apparently it's all a part of pregnancy and there nothing that can be done about it. So I'm trying to get by on a few tylenol a day and although it helps, it still makes for very long days. The last 2 nights I've gone to bed at 9:30 because I'm tired and mostly tired of feeling sick by then. If I could shake the sinus inflammation I think I'd be fine but that doesn't seem to be going anywhere anytime soon. Sorry for the annoying rant!


----------



## themarshas

MrsMoo72 said:


> A couple of people on my fb have this new app that shows the world how their pregnancy is developing week by week.....ugh....

I have 5 facebook friends that are all doing that. I swear everyday someone is onto a new week. Having been on this side of ttc and m/c I would never put something like that up! You never know who you're hurting or who is trying. I understand that people want to share this experience with others but I'm not sure that facebook updates are the way to go...


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm just being bitter haha! When we came out of the epau yesterday there was a couple cooing over their perfect scan picture and dh was like 'don't be bitter, good for them, we will have our time'...he's so nice!

When we first started ttc #2 i don't think he was totally taken with the idea, especially when i got pg on the first cycle! But now i know for sure that he wants this just as bad as i do. I was saying 'i didn't want there to be a big gap between riley and a new baby...' But he said 'it doesn't matter....at all. Riley can help with the babysitting!' And now i see he's right, it doesn't matter. Damn, i didn't think he was so wise hehe!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma i know what u mean tons of people on my FB have it too. I just grit my teeth for a minute and then it s ok..kinda...sorta...lolol

Ive started getting a teeny bit of brown this morning on the tp and since it is 12dpo me thinks im out. But honestly if i can get a normal AF at 14dpo i ll b happy since it will officialy b my first normal cycle since the mc. Crazy how long my body took to bounce back! It s what my doctor thinks is taking a bit more time to get a bfp. The plan is that if i do get a normal one thank god i ll ttc 1 more cycle and then go back to my doc. My prog was good no thyroid probs no vitamine probs so maybe get DH checked out? He doesnt care he was like i want to do whatever helps us sooooo defa bonus.

Im watching the 2012 countdown of hotest guys and ummm YUMMMM lololol i love those shows mmmhhmm


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaa ok maybe it s just me but i dont find Drake #2 hotness worthy wtf???? And Justin Bieber is freakin #1???? Sweet jesus...at least my fav Ian Somerhalder is #3 but still...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Bieber????? Seriously???:saywhat:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning PUPO girlies :wave:

How are my favorite girls doing today? I wanna kill people at my work but besides that I'm doing good :haha:

Bieber?????? WTF is this world coming too!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

Was it 12 year old girls that voted for the hottest? geesh. Just thinking about Bieber makes me feel like a child molester. haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

Justin bieber omg..lol

he should be on the cutest kids list..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma how are you whats going on?? idk if i missed something are you doing okay??


----------



## jessy1101

I know!!! I was like r u kidding meeee??? Honestly i dont see the appeal..maybe for tweens but jesus he s a 17 year old kid people..u shouldnt b using the word sexy in the same sentence my god..

I just had to rant Bieber has been bugging me for a while now...weirdo..


----------



## babydust818

omg Drake. I love him. he's gorgeous LOL. I love his song "shot for me" on his take care album. so good.

Jess i hope you aren't out for the month. all that trying and AF shows is a bitch. one day man... one day we will see another BFP. just seems so few and far between.

emma how are you doing? heard any new news? i hate that baby gaga thing on facebook too. i just keep scrolling. i ignore.

stacie, i hope you find answers soon. 

jkb, that sounds like a good idea! we can do this. idk when i'll go back to TTC again. i'll get it all figured out. 

soo it's boneless, skinless chicken marinated in my specialty tonight with corn and garlic mashed potatoes. i gained 1lb from yesterday. HOW? lol. i went to the gym and didn't eat anything bad. oh well, the joys of the f'n scale.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm fine Lisa thanks - just feeling a little bitter today!

I'm thinking i might need erpc this time....don't know how i feel about it. One the one hand (and this might sound silly) i feel like it would just get rid of everything and i'd feel 'clean' and fresh to start again?!! But it's scary as hell!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw 1lb is nothing Rach - a big poo should take care of that :haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea i know emma. the whole thing sucks...

i cant wait to start trying again i feel like so stuck..

im scared too :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww girlies! My cousin and SIL started using that freaking app that posts the progression of their pregnancy. You can hide posts just from that app. I did and I'm glad I did too. You can always go to their wall and view it if you are just dying to know what it says (although I never felt that way LOL)

Emma- erpc is scary sounding, but it is not that bad. I assume it is the same procedure we call a D&C, and honestly I think I would prefer it to the "waiting" game. It kind of gives you closure, if that makes sense.

Rach- try not to weigh yourself every day! Your weight can fluctuate so much, especially right before AF because you kind of retain water, so pick a day of the week and weigh in weekly. I am bad about weighing myself too much too!

I am trying to decide if I should use my lunch break to pick up my test results... it is a long drive, but I am curious...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Stacie, i had natural last time but as my bleeding has stopped now and the sac is still growing, i dont think its gonna happen anytime soon. 
A couple of weeks ago dh said to me 'We are not trying again for a long time....a very long time....' and i was like what? years? He said '3 months'. Oh ok, i can handle that haha! I've told him i'm counting from when he said that, not when this one finally ends hehe!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well my Dr. told us to wait until after our first AF to start ttc after the D&C, and that took 5 weeks, so really by the time you have the erpc and then wait one cycle, that will cut the waiting time to maybe one more cycle??? So you wouldn't really be waiting that long...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh thats what I figured. Depends how long this takes I guess...
Think we need a break anyway, its been a rollercoaster few months so we're gonna go away for a few days next month and relax a bit. My portfolio has to be in next week so I can chill once thats done coz I really cant focus on it at the mo.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma hunni I'm soo sorry this is really over hun :( Well I hope it goes quick for you atleast! I know with my last one I did the pills at home and it was horrible! Would opt for a D&C if I ever need to again! Big :hugs: your way love!

Stacie I say drive baby! I'm soooo impatient and curious too! I really think you should keep pushing hun, gotta get to the bottom of all this for sure!

Jessy I've got every little bit of me crossed for you that :af:

Lisa :wave: why you scared sweetie? You're getting super strong and ready and your sticky bean is right around the corner!!!! Have Faith chica! Hows the clense going?

JKB I miss you!!! Seems like we're never on at the same time!!!! Hope the house stuff is coming along nicely and no more surprise visits for you! Will you NTNP for this cycle?

Rach good on you girl for taking care of you first! I agree though weighing yourself daily will drive you mental that's for sure!!!! And like Emma so beautifully said.....one good poo :haha:

Lauren how you doing today sweetie? Did you guys get rid of that temp at your work?

Liz sending you get better vibes hun :hugs:

AFM I went for bloods again this morning and the nurses were just soooo nice to me! I almost cried!!! One said she always thinks of me the next morning when she gets in and checks my #'s so she knows how good I'm doing :) aaawwww! The other knew my Gyno - he had actaully delivered all 3 of her kids years ago and she couldn't believe he was still around and taking such good care of his patients semi-retired and all! We chatted about her previous mc as well (she lost a twin....how sad to keep one and always wonder about the other) Just a really nice way to start the morning. I'll call in tmmr for my # since they know me now she said she'll just tell me over the phone :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lisette.

im okay im just scared its guna happen again u know..

like u said i gotta have faith and know it will be okay, we found the problem now we gotta go from here-

im guna ask him on my apt day if i am taking enough folic acid and hes sure i dont need the blood thinners.

il see what he says then omg i can start after my period expected around 1/26 ahhh!!

and im guna o sooner w a shorter cycle thats crazyyyyy!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I decided I would work through lunch and leave early and head to my Dr. office, so I am leaving at 3 to go pick up the results. I will post them tonight so we can scrutinize (if there is anything to scrutinize...).

Lisette- I am so glad that your blood work is going so well. It is really nice that the girls in the office are so great. I like most of the girls that work in my Dr. office too! There are just two ladies that I dislike, but I don't have to deal with them much.

Lisa- Try not to be scared! You are getting the best possible care! I think I can say that we all wish we had a Dr. like yours!


----------



## keepthefaithx

How are you doing stace, whats goin on w ur testing and stuff???!


----------



## Twinkie210

Nothing is going on :( I got my test results back last night and the only thing they found is high cholesterol (which my Dr. wasn't concerned about 'cause my good cholesterol is high too) and low vit D, which he said is to be expected in the winter. So he told me to take a vit D supplement (beyond what I am already getting in the prenatal). He said everything else is normal, but he didn't give me exact numbers. I am picking up copies of the blood tests today, so I will see what the exact numbers are then. My OB/GYN's office told me to monitor my cycles for a couple more months, but I haven't called them back yet. I guess I am still a mystery. I have to call my OB/GYN back next week to get another refill on Prometrium, so I will double check with my Dr. then.


----------



## Twinkie210

Have you guys heard "Gone too Soon" by Daughtry? What a tear jerker! It captures everything I feel perfectly!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hope it works out and u get answers hun, wish everything can just be cut and dry and it sooo not the case w all this crap!!!

I never heard it ill listen when i get home!

How cool wud it be if there was a annual bnb party and we all got to chill thatd be soooooooo cool lol!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> I hope it works out and u get answers hun, wish everything can just be cut and dry and it sooo not the case w all this crap!!!
> 
> I never heard it ill listen when i get home!
> 
> How cool wud it be if there was a annual bnb party and we all got to chill thatd be soooooooo cool lol!

That would be cool, kind of impractical since we are spread out all over the world!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i kno..lol

but it would be really cool to meet all you guys in person!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm in for the party!!!! I think we would all be like gossipy sisters who've known eachother forever :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

I knooo lisette! like i wish we all lived closer :(

i feel so far from all of you guys!!!


----------



## lauren10

I wanna meet you!! let's do it! where is in the middle? How about New York City on March 5th. Ok? haha

We're canning buddy next week!! poor dude, but I can't wait! :) 

We got rid of our pet ball python last night in preparation for baby. I was kinda sad even though he doesn't do much. I won't miss feeding him live rats though! (it was my DH's pet before I met him obviously). 

Beiber. I don't get it. Definitely NOT sexy! But...I could practically be his grandmother...so...


----------



## lauren10

this is the list of where we all live: 

New York
Illinois
Montreal
Quebec
New Brunswick
Vermont
Indiana
South Carolina
UK
Did I miss anyone?

yup, we can do it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren10 said:


> this is the list of where we all live:
> 
> New York
> Illinois
> Montreal
> Quebec
> New Brunswick
> Vermont
> Indiana
> South Carolina
> UK
> Did I miss anyone?
> 
> yup, we can do it.

i would say nyc is perfect, be in manhattan in a half hour not even lol

im guessing vermont is closest to me...or illinois..not sure i suck w map shit! lol

:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL me too suck at geography but I think we can pull it off for sure!!!! Lets plan...something in the summer maybe?

Ok you guys...nurse just called and gave me a heart attack ofcourse...she was just being sweet since she got the # early so not to make me wait...I'll update my siggy now...I'm just kinda bummed...didn't double as much in 9days as in the previous 7days...is that normal maybe...gotta go google now...just wish it was super high or atleast within mid range to charts they have online...i seem to be on the low end :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

What was it lisette? I think when they're over 1200 they take a bit longer to double?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Emma 12,536 today...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i would love to do that lisette! -I think ur fine hunni

it says anything over 1000 is good!!!

you may be a little "not as pregnant" as you thought maybe???

why dont you try n get in for an earlier scan thats redick you have to wait til feb for ur first scan!


----------



## keepthefaithx

if your levels 12000 + i would think that was great :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Guideline to hCG levels during pregnancy:
hCG levels in weeks from LMP (gestational age)* :

3 weeks LMP: 5 - 50 mIU/ml 
4 weeks LMP: 5 - 426 mIU/ml 
5 weeks LMP: 18 - 7,340 mIU/ml 
6 weeks LMP: 1,080 - 56,500 mIU/ml 
7 - 8 weeks LMP: 7, 650 - 229,000 mIU/ml 
9 - 12 weeks LMP: 25,700 - 288,000 mIU/ml 
13 - 16 weeks LMP: 13,300 - 254,000 mIU/ml 
17 - 24 weeks LMP: 4,060 - 165,400 mIU/ml 
25 - 40 weeks LMP: 3,640 - 117,000 mIU/ml 
Non-pregnant females: <5.0 mIU/ml 
Postmenopausal females: <9.5 mIU/ml


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- No need to worry about your numbers really once you're over 5 weeks. They really don't tell you much after the first week. The range is too big to really matter. At this point an ultrasound is about all the can tell you anything.

I'm all for meeting in NYC! I'm about 5 hours north.


----------



## MrsMoo72

If you google 'hcg calculator' you can work out the doubling time, but to be honest lisette they look lile some awesome numbers!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Wuv you guys ssssssoooooooooooo much!!!!!!

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

guys are you all seriously considering it lol

i feel bad bc im so close to nyc i can go further to meet up lol

we should plan something in spring/summer that would be fun! UK is REALLY far tho lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea lisette if i got those numbers id be really stoked!

i think they are great:hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you Lisa sweetie...I wanna cry I love you guys soo much :cry:

I'm in for NYC seriously....Emma you want us to start a collection for your ticket? How expensive is it? We need you there Emma :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha I know! It would be super expensive! Would be great tho xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

:(

i know..lol :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

I feel like I can hear NY state of mind playing in my head! We would totally rock it out! Where's Jessy when u need here on here! We're car pooling baby!! Seriously if u girls could pull it off I'm in! May a good month?


----------



## lauren10

Emma what's your closest airport?

Lisette your numbers are great!!


----------



## babydust818

What a day i've had. First off, AF is here full force. Second of all, my dog, Sadie had to go see the vet today. She is my little baby. Seriously, she is babied so badly. Without her, i think i'd be SO much lonelier and my MC would have been alot harder on me than it was. Anyways, she's been blind in her right eye for a year or 2 (she will be 9 in March). She's blind due to cataracts. Well i noticed 3 days ago that eye is really red and swollen. It scared me because it looked like it was kinda pushed forward and bloody. Well, the vet told me she has glaucoma in her eye and i have 1 of 2 options. 1.) i could give her a shot once a month every day for the rest of her life which would cost $40 a month. Even that doesn't promise anything. or 2.) she needs her eye removed :( It makes me just wanna cry. He said glaucoma is very painful. He gave me some inflammatory and pain medicine for Sadie. My poor baby. I guess we're going to get her eye removed either tmrw or Friday. I'm happy because it's going to obviously make her 'feel' better but at the same time it hurts me to see her with no eye. My poor punkin.

I hope you all are doing well. Meeting would be super awesome. I'd get to rub Lisette and Laurens bellies!!!!!! ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg ill DEF do it! omggg and since u guys are traveling far we can get a hotel room and do dinner and just walk around nyc!!

i feel bad bc im not really traveling much, but my dh said like a month maybe we can come to canada in the spring!!!!!!!!! hes like i know u would love to see ur friends LOL xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey rach if its in may..they will be rubbing ours too trust me..we will all be preggo by then i just know it~!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok ladies so since my diet monday. i lost 4.5 pounds omg!!! no working out just cutting out bread and cheese and junk food- and eatting alot of salads..3 days 4.5 pounds ill take it!!! woooohooooooo


----------



## lauren10

Rach I'm sorry about your pup, but I've met lots of one eyed animals and they are just happy as can be! Like they don't even notice. And you def don't want her to be in pain, poor girl. She'll be ok!

Lisa that's awesome about the weight loss!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i saw the bachelor tonight, i think u guys talked about it the other night-from monday at my friends i never saw it before.. omg some of these girls what wackadoos!!!!!!!!!

did you ever hear sara bareiles -gravity, what a good song lol

and emmy rossum, slow me down. can so relate, go listen it reminds me of ttcing in some parts...LOL

shes so super pretty ahh


----------



## babydust818

one girl on the bachelor lives in dryden, NY which is like 30 mins from where i lived. my one friend partied with her. i asked if she was a slut LOL

Thanks Lauren! I appreciate it. Makes me feel better.

Lisa that's awesome hun!!! you're doing great. i gained a friggin lb LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

which one rach??!


----------



## babydust818

i forget her name! Jamie i believe. She is a RN


https://www.wetpaint.com/the-bachelor/cast/jamie


----------



## keepthefaithx

she seems to be nice, the more normal one lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Lisa u go girl! I'm super duper proud of u chica! And this awesome dh of yours suggesting a Cananda trip! WHAT!!! Aaammmaaazzinng! Montreal is pretty hot I gotta say ;)

Rach so sorry about ur horrible day :( I hope ur puppy is ok! I know it must break ur heart sweetie! Don't u worry we're all gonna have bellies to rub for sure girlie! :hugs:

Its 9:30pm & I'm getting into bed...how sad am I? Lol

Talk to u guys in the morning! Wuv u bunches & bunches xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeaaa lisette!!

dont feel bad bout going to bed early, i rarely lasted this late when pregnant each time (worst the first) lol xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

i was just looking on one the threads it says clomid and miscarriage, should have stoped there UGH wtf man!?


----------



## babydust818

what did it say Lisa?

also saw this guy on The Biggest Loser is from my hometown! Auburn, NY. That's crazy.

Lisette, thanks darling. I know my sweet little sadie lady is going to be okay! she has a momma who is gonna take good care of her. ;)


----------



## lauren10

Boston Rob is from my hometown, lolwe know eachother too. 

I get so into the bachelorso sucked in to all the drama. It's like you're embarassed for them but can't stop watching!

Don't read about Clomid and MC! My friend that was on it didn't have any problems and is having her 2nd kid this month!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, sorry I was absent yesterday evening... I ordered the book "Taking Charge of your Fertility" and it came yesterday, so I was doing some major reading. So far it has be good, but I already knew most of the stuff for hours of google, LOL. But it does go into detail about tracking CP, which I don't really do, so maybe I will start this month! I talks about how to use "the fertility awareness method" to prevent pregnancies, rather than having to use BC. Anyway, it seems like it is going to be useful and it was only $16 off Amazon, so I would recommend it ladies (I am only on like chapter 4 though, but I skipped forward and read a couple other chapters too).

So I picked up my blood test results and my Dr. wasn't kidding, everything else seems really good. my TSH was 1.43, which I read that between 1-2 was ideal for TTC. My free T3 levels were 2.8, which I think the normal range was 2.3-4. Maybe my thyroid hormones occasionally drop below normal and that is when I get the symptoms? I don't get the obvious symptoms all the time, so maybe mine is just borderline right now. He didn't run an antibody test, which accoding to what I have read, high antibodies can cause symptoms before the other tests come back abnormal, but any case right now I have nothing to treat! So... back to the waiting game!

I went and bought my vitD yesterday. I feel like a little old person with all the pill I am taking! I am going to have to invest in one of those pill organizer things! LOL


----------



## lauren10

Stacie are you still taking soy? Because I was reading that elevated estrogen will suppress progesterone production. Maybe it's counter-effective for some people?


----------



## Twinkie210

Nope, I gave up on soy. No more meds for me that aren't prescribed by the Dr. I don't really have symptoms of estogen dominence (like PCOS), but I guess it is possible. Only thing to do is see what this cycle does...

CD8 and I think AF might finally be gone (I thought she might me gone yesterday, but of course she has to have one final hurrah last night...)


----------



## Twinkie210

5 months since my MC... I can't believe it has been 5 months and I can't believe that I am still TTC!!! Ugh

Anyone listen to that Daughtry song???


----------



## MrsMoo72

(Happy 13 weeks Lauren!)


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow I didn't even realize you were 13 weeks Lauren! Congrats! It won't be long and you will be able to find out the sex!

Have you seen that there is a kit they sell that will predict the sex of the baby based on a urine test??? I think you can take it as early as 7 weeks! I think some of our pregnant PUPOs should take one of these tests and give us something to gossip about! I want to take one when I get pregnant again, but it doesn't work if you are taking progesterone... Boooo. You have to wait until at least 5 days after you stop taking progesterone.


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls!! 

I haven't seen those tests, I'll have to take a look!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 13 weeks Lauren!!! Over da moon for u sweet pea!

Lisette seriously those numbers r fantastic i remember mine at 6 weeks were only 7000 soooo i think ur doing awsome.

Im in for meeting up for sure! Lisette it would b easy to car pool together since we live 2 hours away lolol easy peasy.

AF is here now.. Not officialy cuz it s not heavy enough for a tampon but i figure it will b during the day. This is my first normal period since mc 4 months ago isnt that crazy??? My body was a biatch at bouncing back huh?? Like i said cray cray.

Leese omg over 4 pounds this week freakin rocks chica! It makes u feel good too huh?

Rach definetly wait and weigh only once a week especialy during AF due to water retention it s evilllll

Stace how r u? Enter waiting game once again? Right there with u hunny hoping it will work out this month.

Emma i had a natural mc but thats cuz we only noticed the baby died at 8 weeks by the time my bleeding started at 11 weeks. If i would of found out before i would of taken the D&C hands down. Clean slate right away no waiting no nuttin. And my cycles have been sickk since the natural took freakin 4 months to get back to normal jesus...stoopid whatever causes my uterus to shed freakily lolol. Hang in there my thoughts and prayers r with u.


----------



## lauren10

Yeah I was going to comment on the D&C too Emma...it was of course scary going in, because I never had anesthesia or surgery, and didn't know what to expect, but it turned out to be so quick and painless. The anesthesia drugs now are so good, I didn't get any nausea and felt good after. Aside from the emotional trauma, the physical part of it was not scary at all, and the recovery was really nothing. If I had gotten one sooner, I wouldn't have had to lose almost half my blood! Stupid ER doctors. Seriously...they just let me lay there and bleed half to death because they didn't want to bother the OB on call!! I was fainting just from rolling over in the bed! Sorry...I digress...it's easy to go back there and get angry! :) 

xxxxx love ya


Jessy that's great you're having a normal cycle...very good news!!


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm im debating staying on my warm comfy cozy couch watching tv doing nuttin...or getting dresses in my snow suit and goung outside and play with the dogs...decisions decisions lolol..

Whats everyone up to?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im debating watching cartoons or dragging ds out in buggy in freezing, windy weather to walk dog....


----------



## NewbieLisette

My vote it you guys stay in...nice and warm and snuggly :hugs:

I'm at this crappy office alone going on week 3 stuck at this desk from 9-4 straight!!!! NEED A BREAK!!!!! Boss is back tmmr....excited and nervous about telling him all at once! Gonna do some cruise vacation planning today since I'm alone! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girlies how are all of you!!!

i read online randoms sites about it. like u all said i gotta stop reading, and i just saw on my clomid bottle 50mg 2 times a day so yea im guna be on 100mg !!, that makes my twin rate even higher!! wooooohooooo!! but ill feel even sicker....oh boy, o well whatever it takes to get my bean (or 2) lolol

omg lauren happy 13!!!

stace- i heard that book was great i swear i was thinking of being it!! i really thought after my first loss i would be preg right away and everything wud be great..UGH :(

lisette how are you feeling hunni!?

emma - are you doing okay hunni???

rach whats up girl!

sorry if i missed anyone lol !!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Theres a thread called gender dissapointment..

I get so mad really. They should go thru what we do and see if we give a shit what gender the baby is....uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Twinkie210

I know! Don't get me wrong, I would love a little sister for DS, but honestly healthy is the most important! And can you imagine those poor little babies, who aren't even here yet and their parents are already disappointed!


----------



## keepthefaithx

They have people bugging out on there like omg im so mad this is bullshit blah blah.

everyone has a "preference" but at the end of the day healthly is all that matters.

i have always wanted a baby girl. but if i get a boy ill be on cloud 9 dont care lol

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel like its getting so close to my first angels DD.

ughh sucks. february 24. i keep thinking about it and i just cant imagine how im guna feel on that day-

im starting clomid, estrogen & progesterone after my january period (around the 26) so i feel i should be able to get a positive reading by then if i am pregnant.

that would be the best gift ever omg....i keep thinking about it, like please god let me be pregnant and have everything go well by my first angels DD it would be on cloud nine!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I really hope it happens for you Lisa :hugs:



My 2 year old has just stomped into his room and shut the door coz i wouldn't read him a second story haha!! I know that game - he would keep me there all night, little rascal!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG I totally agree...like after everything we've been through even the smallest thought of a preferance or whatever is gone right out teh window! I wanna know my baby is healthy and I will be on cloud nine!!! Don't read that crap Lisa girl, only gonna piss you off!

Are you getting exciting to start TTC sssoooo soon? Its gunna be great this time you'll see & you will be nice and KU by your DD :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

How you feeling sweetie?


----------



## babydust818

Do any of you watch Teen Mom on MTV? On season 2 does anyone remember Leah? The one with the twin girls? That girls is pregnant AGAIN with a different baby daddy AND is engaged to this guy! She's already been married and divorced and only 19. smh


----------



## MrsMoo72

I love teen mom rach! :blush: I thought she only got married at end of last series? Maybe we're a bit behind you guys?!

Hope your baby Sadie is ok, give her some hugs from me :hugs:

Hey Jess, we need a new thread name for Jan - pupo-mendous, pupo-credible etc etc!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg rach i heard that shit.. I cant ughhhhhh!!!! And one of the twins has problems.

They complain how hard it is....its called birth control!!!!

Lisette im so excited and nervous and scared alot of emotions!!!

Ahhhhhhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks emma xoxoxoxox


----------



## babydust818

Emma, she married Corey and has the twins with him. Well they stayed married for 6 months, divorced and now she is pregnant with this guy named Jeremys baby AND engaged to him now!


----------



## themarshas

Was Corey the one who bought his gf an engagement ring on sale from Walmart? That was the first and last episode I watched of it. Seriously? From Walmart? That's a sign that you should just run away from him...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lolol that was gary, he was with amber the nut job who was in and out of jail for hitting gary and abuse charges etc...


----------



## Twinkie210

How do you guys watch that show??? I cringe everytime I see it is on. Some things should not be shown on TV. I feel like it is stereotyping young Mom's... we aren't all that way! But I kind of see the appeal of the "shock" factor of it all. LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Idk why i watch it stace.

I get annoyed everytime but still watch it. Lol

jersey shore tonightttt wooohooooo lol (stupid also i know. But entertaining lol)


----------



## babydust818

Stacie what was that daughtry song called again?


----------



## babydust818

i LOVELOVELOVE Jersey!! Oh and Amber is back in jail. I think she's going to be in there for awhile. Gary has a new gf. And Amber is on suicide watch in jail. She said the inmates threw toilet bowl water at her lmao and threatened to kick her ass.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Stacie what was that daughtry song called again?

"Gone too Soon"


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omggg rach how did you hear this lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Did you guys hear the song by emmy rossum, slow me down, i love itttttt


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG YAY Jersy Shore!!!!! You guys watching with me??? :happydance:

Oh my friend told me the girls were on Ellen today!!!


----------



## babydust818

I will have to listen Lisa. I heard all this through gossip magazines. All true too!

Stacie, omg this song is beautiful One of my new favorites. Going to have to share this in other threads. It's soooo beautiful!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Def watching it lisette!

I gotta ck out the song when i get home stace


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY trashy TV fellow aqaurious :hugs: Oh btw Rachel Ray products sold at Supper Target's apprantly...gonna make some calls soon and check specific ones! Me LOVE shopping plus foodie items = :cloud9: LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Reality tv is badddd i guess u can pretty much make a show about anything these days.

OMG have u guys ever watched the series Scare tactics? I would pee myself sooo bad. U choose one of ur friends and they get roped into a situation that turns scary. One was an intern in a harvesting human organs hospital. Another they encountered a werewolf beside the road eating people. The people that are pranked r scared shitlesss omggggg.

We ve rented 3 movies for a cozy movie night! Hostel 3 ( i love horror but this is kinda extreme...) contagion and Colombianna. Should b perrrerty inneresting dumm dummm dummmmmm.

Tomorrow im shopping with my mommy and saturday were doing a full skiing day in Mont Tremblant 65 trails open on 95 so far wooooooooo happy happy!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Colombiana was good jess!

Did you guys ever see impractical jokes omg it so freakin funny please watch tonight at 10!! O crap idk what channel tho for you guys its trutv!!!!

Too funny you guys would love it, like 4 guys that fuk w eachother make them do stupid shit lol

jess omg love the new thread name lololol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Jess wuv u girlie! Colombiana was rockin for sure!!!

Lisa I'm don't think us canadians get that show :( sniffle sniffle!


----------



## keepthefaithx

another reason to move to NY girls!!! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ok lets play a game lol

what do you guys all think you're going to have boy or girl and [email protected]?!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol now we're not just visitng but "moving" to NY?!?! Hahahaha Love it!!!

I think boy for me just cuz I'm such a girlie girl & also Messina said so :)


----------



## lauren10

yeah, boy b/c messina said so! lol. That's really the only reason I have :)


----------



## jessy1101

I have no freakin clue what i ll have!! Since ive got no idea then twins 1 of each lololol easy peasy.

Crappp im watching Contagion and i swear to god those movies about virus spreading everywhere scare me soooo bad. It s just something that could happen u know? Hopefully it wont but....


----------



## keepthefaithx

that shit scares me jess!! lol

i think im having a boy, or twins i swear. i had this weird philosphy that i have 2 angels and maybe got will give me back 2 babies :)


----------



## jessy1101

OMG DH is refusing to watch it with me cuz it scares him too much..


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess i would shit my pants and be up all night. i dont blame him, leave marc leave! LOL


----------



## SweetPea0903

Me!!! FX'd for a :bfp: 

Will probably wait til the 31st to test (unless :witch: comes)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey sweetpea :wave: Fx for u! Are u charting?

Jessy sorry babe ur on ur own tonight I'm with H...I'm a scardy cat! Lol


----------



## SweetPea0903

jessy1101 said:


> I have no freakin clue what i ll have!! Since ive got no idea then twins 1 of each lololol easy peasy.
> 
> Crappp im watching Contagion and i swear to god those movies about virus spreading everywhere scare me soooo bad. It s just something that could happen u know? Hopefully it wont but....

How is that movie?? Hubby wants to rent it, but he was debating...


----------



## SweetPea0903

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey sweetpea :wave: Fx for u! Are u charting?

Kinda sorta.... haha... I don't have a thermometer to test my temp everyday yet, but I've been charting other things (CM, BDing, OPK's). I only used a couple of OPK's though.

I am hesitant on checking my cervix... Don't know really how to/what I'm feeling for, and I'm kind of scared to... :blush:

I'm usually pretty regular with things, however I had a chemical pregnancy end of Dec... I believe my AF came during the mc portion, however I'm not 100% sure... So if I don't get my :bfp: this time around, I'm going to go hardcore with charting and using the OPK's just to get back in check with my cycle.


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeaa goodluck sweat pea~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## jessy1101

Sweetpea good luck hunny! And movie wise it s a decent virus movie. Scares the crap outta me cuz it could always happen. It s kinda similar to the ebola virus sooooo yucky yucky.

Lolol DH keeps asking me ic it s over so he can come downstairs in the living room scaredy cat nanana.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol jess when is ur trip again??


----------



## SweetPea0903

jessy1101 said:


> Sweetpea good luck hunny! And movie wise it s a decent virus movie. Scares the crap outta me cuz it could always happen. It s kinda similar to the ebola virus sooooo yucky yucky.
> 
> Lolol DH keeps asking me ic it s over so he can come downstairs in the living room scaredy cat nanana.

Thanks!! I'm sure he will get it this weekend.


----------



## babydust818

Cabin Fever is a real crazy virus spreading movie. So sickening!!

Lisa, SO SO SO weird that you say since you have 2 angels you are going to have twins because i believe that too. It's happened to 2 people. My sister had 2 abortions when she was young and now she has twin girls. My friend had gotten preg when she was 15 lost it the 2nd month, then got pregnant when she was 19 and was 6 months and lost it. Now she has twin girls!! I am such a firm believer of it!

I think i'd have a boy. I just felt like that what my first pregnancy was and i'm certain he will come back!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah idk i really feel it. plus the clomid im taking ups the chances so well see~!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> lol jess when is ur trip again??

Were waiting till summer time to go! We figured the best would b to save our money and go back to Europe during our 2 week holidays in july!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

pupo yummyness lol omg girls who dont know us are prob like WTF LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

ohh okay! i thought u booked it already for january i was like hm...lol

well maybe me and leo will visit u in spring! and maybe lauren & lisette can meet up, i think thats it from canada right?? lol i dont even know how close you guys are to eachother isnt canada big or something...LOL

:)

im going on my cruise soon i cant freaking wait! we changed our dates too jan 15-22!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa babe u make me laugh soo hard! Me & jess are pretty close but lauren...errr gotta start begging her now! U cruisin too?!? Did I miss that! Where u going chica?

Jess Europe...LOVE!!! Good plan!


----------



## jessy1101

Just finished Colombiana wow amazing movie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yaaa shes one tough bitch huh?!

lol

lisette im flying to san juan then going to st croix, st lucia, barbados, st martin & antigua
omg i cant wait to go guys lol

im sooooooo syked we need this so bad!!!!


----------



## lauren10

I'm 9.5 hours to Montreal, and 7.5 hours to Quebec city!

Or a $400 flight to Montreal. 

Fucking insomnia. And Dd keeps whining because she's been sick :( 2 am


----------



## keepthefaithx

uhhh lauren so farrrr!! lol

im closer then you..lol

that sucks about dd! what does she have a cold or stomach?


question guys i dyed my hair lighter and my ends are super dry wtf, do you guys know any good treatments and stuff bc its irritating the shit out of me!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

yeah she just has a head cold. :( 

I've never tried it, but I know people have used olive oil. If you do that I'd be careful to only put it on the ends.


----------



## Twinkie210

I remember my mom putty mayo on my hair when I was younger... I have super thick, dry, curly hair (yuck!)


----------



## themarshas

KTF- I found a homeade hair mask- Milk, 1 egg, and a tsp of olive oil apply and leave on 5 minutes, then shower and rinse it out. Works great! Or a great store bought option is Biolage brand hair mask. It's kinda pricey but great. My roomate in college used it because she was on the swim team and her hair always looked great even after being in the cholorine for hours a day.


----------



## keepthefaithx

O0O0 Thank you guys, yea im so mad my hair was so healthy and i have to experiment w dying and now its blah lol, not like REALLY bad but its noticable for me..

i read online i got like 4 options of really good deep conditioners, but i also heard mayo was great, sounds kinda nasty tho..lol.....like a lisa head sandwich LOL

i think mayo i will try tho! and also olive oil i have done before but i think ill do that again, maybe mix olive oil and mayo, i actually think i have that mayo w olive oil in it.

2 birds one stone woohoo!!! LOL xoxoxo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies :wave:

Lisa head sandwich :haha: you kill me!!! I love Morocan oil...not sure extact name but its AMAZING stuff!

Lauren babe insomnia here too....must be crazy hard with a LO who's sick too :( 

Liz how you feeling girl?

I just told my boss and feel ssssoooooo relieved! Now can I go back home and sleep! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay to sleep lisette!!!!

I cant wait for my trip i need to get away, i hate people lol, hate how they drive, & how they talk to you lolol people come in the office and are so rude i feel like telling them all to fuck off! Lolo


----------



## themarshas

Hey Lisette- feeling mildly better... at least for the moment. I also slept 10.5 hours last night so that could have something to do with it.

Getting nervous about telling the family tomorrow. I don't know why but I almost feel like once we tell them all it's more real and like we're jinxing it. I know it's ridiculous but I think I'd feel better if we'd had another scan more recently. Only 9 days until the next scan and I absolutely can't wait! I feel like everything is fine and all is well but I can't seem to shake the feeling that something could go wrong at any moment. Blah! Stupid M/C kills some of the joy.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oo yes moraccan oil i wanna get that!

Are you naseous at all lisette?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz omg its going so fast for you too!!!

Did you have a scan yet maybe i missed this--


----------



## themarshas

keepthefaithx said:


> Liz omg its going so fast for you too!!!
> 
> Did you have a scan yet maybe i missed this--

I had a scan at 6w3d and everything was great, saw the heartbeat and was dated 2 days ahead of what I thought I'd be. It's going very quickly, and I think it'll go even quicker once people know haha. I can't believe that we've known for over 7 weeks!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awsomeee!!

Very happy for ya :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Liz I know how you feel girl...just stay positive...all we can do :)

Lisa your trip sounds totally AMAZING girlie!!!! Gonna be a great getaway for both of you to re-charge and get ready to rock and roll :winkwink:

No nausea really just bad heartburn and an aversion to foods and smells...basically some days all I can look at of fanthom eating in toast or crackers!


----------



## Twinkie210

I just wrapped a Christmas gift for my friend's baby and I really want to keep it. How do I resist the urge to hoard cute little baby things?


----------



## keepthefaithx

its hard stace. i sometimes go to stores and i want to buy gender specific stuff, and i have to really stop myself like "omg how cute would this be if i have a girl/boy" lol

i love baby stuff :) i cant wait to buy a whole shit load of it!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> its hard stace. i sometimes go to stores and i want to buy gender specific stuff, and i have to really stop myself like "omg how cute would this be if i have a girl/boy" lol
> 
> i love baby stuff :) i cant wait to buy a whole shit load of it!

I already have bought some stuff (and I have bought gender specific for both sexes, LOL) The problem will be the sizes... I always buy the size I would need if I conceive that cycle. I will have to donate all the wrong sizes!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I have a bunch of unisex stuff, some gender specific, its so hard not to.

sometimes i even see like the stuff w names like i wanna buy nicholas & liliana stuff, although liliana you never see, i would have to order online..lol and i will be ordering alot of personalized stuff when i know bc i think its sooo cute :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Rach, I hope lil miss sadies op went ok, let us know when you pick her up xxx


----------



## jkb11

missed you girls!!! im back busy week! just caught up on my reading. 
Lisette your #s look great to me! soooo excited for you!

Jessy- boo to af! but like you said so glad your body is finally back to normal.

emma- how are ya sweetie?:hugs:

rach- confession. i havnt been doing great:wacko: and i am avoiding the scale. need to restart my ocd self back on a strict path! help! :haha: Hope sadie is ok... i know you will take great care of her!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just had like 20 peanut m&ms...O BOY DAMNIT BUT THEY WERE SO DELISH..lol


----------



## themarshas

yummmy peanut m&ms! I just had 1/3 of a can of pringles...so yummy... now I think i'll follow them up with an apple to make myself feel better about eating so many haha


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL today is definatley a food day! I went to an Italien bakery to pick up cake and pizza to bring to my friend who is giving birth today (false alram on New years day girl) and got myself Ricotta Lasagnia and a roll plus pizza for H and I tonight!!!!! mmmmmmmmmm

Kim sweetie I miss ya :hugs: How you doing with all the madness in your life?


----------



## jkb11

:kiss:hi lisette! yummy italian sounds sooo good. so the craziness of life.... the job that i really want is crazy how many people are involved in the hiring of one person a girl emailed me 2 days ago and said she had finished my background check and followed up with my references and i should be hearing something from the hr recruiter soon. but i STILL have not heard from them! ughhhhh!!!! i just want to let the other hospital know i am not coming but i dont wanna give up that position and something fall through with this one plus i need to give my resignation at work.... oh well guessing it will be next week b/c this is late friday..

also i need advice ladies. part of me really wants to get really healthy and try not to get prego til may b/c of the whole insurance deal. ( if i start new job i will not get coverage until april1st.... my current insurance will end at the end of feb. and i suppose i can get cobra coverage... but by waiting til may to concieve i will get the full 12 weeks off with baby too! but i am struggling with preventing conception since we have tried for 2 yrs! but part of me feels like i would surely get pregnant like march or april and miss everything by a month or so. what do ya'll think???? i am cd 12 and have been O cd 16 so i have a few days to decide.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ohhhh dam girl...tough questions from you hun!!!! Well I think you gotta weigh all the variables and see what makes the most sense for you and time with the baby like you say...personally I would have a really hard time preventing.....I think sometimes in life we gotta listen to the signs its showing us to though...sorry i know not a big help eh! I hope things start to move more smoothly for you early next week sweetie :hugs:

So my friend just gave birth! A baby girl named Bianca :cloud9: sssoooo pretty right!!!!


----------



## themarshas

JKB- Wow! As for the job, I'd just wait it out on the job you really want but I agree that you shouldn't let the one you have go until you're gaurenteed this one. As for preventing, personally I wouldn't be strong willed enough to actually do it. I know that I was supose to wait a month after my mc before trying again and I couldn't and wouldn't do it. Obviously if you choose to not actively try for a few months you'll clearly get pregnant- because that's how life works haha! However, I know that on the job front: starting new, getting pregnant right off, and not getting any of the work benefits is a really hard thing to have to swallow. I'm freaking out about telling my boss and I've been here for 2 years... clearly, some places will be much more accepting of pregnancy than my company is (the male to female ratio where I work is 40:3 so it's just unheard of here) and some bosses will give you the 12 weeks even if they aren't legally obligated. The decision is completely up to you but I'd just keep trying and deal with everything else when I got my BFP.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey kim i agree with the liz & lisette!!! definately!!

aw bianca cute whats her middle name!?

what names are u thinking of using lisette


----------



## themarshas

Ohh and I agree Bianca is super pretty and not so common which is nice


----------



## NewbieLisette

I know right...aaahh little girl names...heaven!! She confessed this was her H's pick cuz she picked their first lil girl who is Gabriella! Her pick for this one was Giuliana which I like but having a difficult name myself I like simple spellings & stuff...for a girl I think I like Melina or Olivia & for a boy Mark or Matthew :)

What's everyone up to this weekend? I'm starting with Jersy shore I pvr'ed!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im going to diner w leo tonight, working tmaro & then going to my parents for dinner, then sunday cleaning and food shopping and buying all my toiletree thingys for cruise!!

u?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette do you feel different this preg? like sicker or just you "feel more pregnant" you know what im trying to say


----------



## NewbieLisette

Yay for cruise thingys Lisa :) sssooo exciting! I'm chillin this weekend besides seeing the baby tmmr...need to just chill out! I know what u mean but not sure how to answer honestly...the first time I was ssooo innocent & just over the moon I was instantly PG & reading & planning in my heart...real symptoms? Not even sure...heartburn & frequent peeing...kinda the same this time with a lot more exhaustion & boobs kill me but in my heart its like I won't let myself get over the moon yet...I feel stuff but forget its cuz I'm pg...H seems more "sure" this time he says...I wish I had that "sureness"...just praying a lot...all we can do right :) Felt very real when I told my boss today with an EDD and everything! Kinda amazing!


----------



## keepthefaithx

awww yay im so happy for you !! i hope to join you soon ")


----------



## babydust818

Emma, thank you. Sadie is doing well. I brought her home about 2 hours ago. She has to wear one of them cone things on her head. In all honesty, i think that's the thing that bugs her the most. She seems like my same little princess, just tired. Her eye is gruesome to look at. I'm so thankful she is still here with me. I'd do anything for her. Couldn't help but cry when i picked her up. Poor baby is so shook up and her eye is just so bad looking. I can tell it's got to be so painful. They had her on morphine so i imagine she can't feel a thing. She's not allowed to eat anything until tmrw :( i haven't ate anything today and i refuse to eat in front of her. I know she has to be hungry.

Kim, thank you as well! As far as your job and pregnancy, i think NTNP would be the best. I know it's going to be hard as hell, but if you're meant to get pregnant in Jan, Feb, March, or April... it WILL happen. What's meant to be will happen. It always does. So NTNP would put you in the perfect combination. Good luck to you. I'm not doing so great on my diet either. I had some bad stuff yesterday but yet haven't eaten today. Not good at all.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Lisa...u are an amazing woman & gonna be an incredible mommy! Can't wait to see ur beautiful bump pics :hugs:

Rach hunni sorry to hear about Sadie! Must have been sooo sad...glad she's home & seems ok though! Hang in there love :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

thanks ladies for all the advice:kiss: y'all are the best! rach- glad you have sadie back at home. 
realtor just called to show home again tomorrow. yay! the girl that came to look at it yesterday wanted a one story:wacko: not sure why they wasted my time or hers showing her our home but whatever! hope people tomorrow love and want to buy it[-o&lt; 

hope all you girls have a great night!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay on my way to Tremblant for a full day of skiing!! Sad thing is that imma b sore as hell tomorrow lololol...

Whatcha all up to? Anything good and juicy? Sucky thing is that i have to smuggle tampons in my coat all day beurkkkk. Stoopid AF sucks. Wouldnt it b nice to just have it for say 1 day...15 mins and thats it! And it would b normal and healthy. Dare to dream..


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hear ya jess!!!

i never skiied before im not one for cold sports lol

i like water stuff hehe but it would be cool to try it !!

im at work sucks boring im tired and i just wanna be home under my covers!!


how are you all?>!


----------



## Twinkie210

I feel you on the whole AF issue Jessy! I am finally done after 10 days of bleeding total! 1 day of spotting before AF, 7 days of AF and 2 more days of spotting! I should really buy stock in Tampax! No big plans today... I think we might go to Red Lobster for dinner though. Right now I am sitting at DS's swim lessons.

Rach- I am glad to hear that your doggie is doing better! I hope she recover quickly!


----------



## keepthefaithx

oooo red lobster love the biscuits!!!

i just had a spinach and egg white and cheese wrap and im still starving, im convinced these prentals and metanx are making me SUPER hungry lol


----------



## babydust818

Wow this thread is dead today! Come on girls, we got to make it to page 500. 

Sadie is doing good today. She hates that cone on her head. She's doing alright though.

My AF is fading away. Almost completely gone. This is only CD3. I think i may call into work tmrw. I've been feeling really bad for 3 days. Been REALLY dizzy. It comes and goes throughout the day. Then my head gets this huge rush. It almost feels like my brain might explode. My hearing will weaken. When it happens i have to pause until it passes, otherwise i may pass out. Any ideas on what it could be?

Lisette how you feeling hunny? When is your next appt?! When is your EDD?

Jess, hope you have/had fun today! I wish AF would come for 15 mins tioo.

Stacie you trying anything different to get pregnant this cycle?

Lisa you always make me so hungry. i've already ate my calories today. wahhh.

Kim good luck on the realtor!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy sweet baby jesus im totaly dead!! Do i even have legs anymore??? Skied from 8:30 to 3:30!! B sure to go perk at my facebook posted tons of pics from the whole day!

What up to all my faves chicas?? Sunday tomorrow aleeady??? Whaaaaa?!?! Back to work monday??? SOB ohh cruel world lolol. Bahhh guess it s not too bad this is almost this was my 3rd day AF wise and it s not gone super light! I should O around next tuesday ish give or take so 1 more week to go yayyy!! Positive vibes for next shot since my lil hormones r finaly back to normal biatches.

How r my preggys doing? Everybody else ready for some majaaa pupo juicy this month?? Ohhh ya bring it!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Pupo chicas :wave:

Missed u girls today :hugs: been a lazy bum all day & its ben GREAT! Lol

Jessy baby snow was good girl? Wish I skied...it was soo pretty looking out my window today! Lol positive vibes ur way sweetie, 2012 new fresh babydust hunni!

Lisa girl work wasn't too bad I hope? YAY cruise shopping for ya tmmr! Woot woot!

Rachel sweetie sounds scary to me...are u having any other sickness symptoms or just the intense dizzy spells? Could be vertigo? Does it happen when u lay down & get up? I would definately take a day off & if doesn't pass go to the dr & get it checked out :hugs:

Kim FX for good house news??

Stacie I'm drueling...we lost red lobster here years ago...now I gotta wait to travel to go! Was it super yummy? 

Lauren where ya at girlie? Is DD cold better? U getting some sleep?

AFM more bloods on Monday to email my DR & then praying January flys by so it can be my scan soon!!! Rach my EDD is Aug.28 :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyyy girls ive been so busy today got home a while ago and ive been cleaing im pooped!!!

yea i got a really cute pair of shoes from shoe depot today! and a pink/coral dress from forever with emerald earrings and gold bangles n stuff, even though i have 879043 bangles and earrings lol

ahhh

how are all you preggies feeling!?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Rach, have you got any cheap hpts you can do? Af sounds super light for you this month, and wasn't it a bit early? Dizziness is always a pg symptom for me. Don't wanna get yr hopes up but....


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! Having a very low key weekend because we're still all sick. DD is doing better than the two of us though! My new fetal Doppler comes tomorrow. Can't wait because I love the extra peace of mind. 

Rach it sounds like orthostatic hypotension (fancy name for getting dizzy when you change positions). Happens to me a lot when I stand up. Are you well hydrated? is your blood pressure usually on the low side? Has your period been heavy? I'm glad little Sadie is doing well!

Jessy good for you skiing all day. Good workout! Im usually good for 1/2 day, then hit the lodge for drinks. Lol

Hope everyone has a great Sunday!


----------



## Twinkie210

Red Lobster was so MMMMmmmmm. They have a 4 course special right now, which you get soup, salad, an entree, and a dessert (and of course those yummy biscuits). I had potato soup, cesear salad, coconut shrimp/baked potato, and a brownie a la mode. I was so stuffed! I didn't even eat all my shrimp. That was probably the most I have eaten in one sitting in a long time!

Rach- I hope you feel better. So many things can cause diziness, drop in BP, drop in blood sugar, inner ear infections, sinus infections... I was getting dizzy spells right before AF and I think it was my hormones fluctuating. Mine would start when I was laying down and the room would just start spinning. I had to sit up for a minute for it to stop. I would see if you start to feel better in the next few days and if not go to the Dr.

Jessy- glad to hear you had fun skiing!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Red lobster is awsummmmm ..sounds good stacee

How is everyone doin today!?


----------



## Twinkie210

I am getting ready to head to church... we are meeting our new pastor today, who's wife is pregnant and due in February. Not a fund day... :(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaawww Stacie :hugs: :hugs:

I'm doing ok today, just waking up lots all night so I may need a nap between loads of laundry fun stuff! Lol

Whatcha guys up to today?


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow slow day again today! Well trying to get laundry done... Which will take the rest of the day.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just found black dress shoes for cruise yay!!

im so tired i wanna plop in bed lol

how are you all doing>>

o yea out of curiousity what do you guys think of the name Annabelle, just out of curiousity!

xoxoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Like it leese, Bella/belle would be cute too!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeaa its cute, i like it, dh hates it lol the only names he likes for a girl are liliana and ariana thats it lol

i think Lily Annabelle sounds cute lol, i think im guna have all boys anyway so..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

how are you feeling emma ???!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im ok thanks, got all my uni work to submit this week so that's keeping me busy! Im just reading up about mc management and looking at options. Think im gonna ask them to check hcg at my appt on thurs? Im thinking if its high/going up significantly then maybe erpc? If its still quite low/going down then maybe ill wait it out? What do you guys think?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls!

Love Annabelle...can be shortened in cute ways :) Maybe you can bargin with H when the time comes! Teehee! Great that u got some cute clothes for ur trip! Sooo exciting :)

Emma hunni when is ur next scan/bloods? I wil say D&C if its an option for you! Glad to hear ur keeping busy & staying strong :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey lisette, hope you're feeling like crap - in the nicest possible way hehe!

Got a scan on thurs so if they can diagnose BO then, they might wana discuss options so ive been reading up. Honestly the erpc sounds scary but the mistoprolol scares the shit out of me!! Thing is, I know the staff on the day surgery unit where they do the erpc so could be kinda awkward...I would have to go to another hospital.


----------



## jkb11

:kiss:hi girls! 

Emma- hope you get the info you need at your next appt to make the decision you need:hugs: 

jess- i wanna go skiing! i havent been since last winter! 

Rach- hope your feeling better! i would difinitely start with getting your blood pressure checked ( it could also be high)

AFM- The realtor called this morning and wanted to know if the people could come back because our home was their favorite. so they came back but we havent heard anything yet. hope they want it! yall i should O tommorrow or the next day and I have no idea if I need to try or not! i am so back and forth:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## lauren10

500 pages of PUPO!!! woo hoo! 

Emma, I honestly think either choice can be scary...but I had a little experience of both...while I was miscarrying they gave me the misoprostol and a pitocin drip but then got a D&C the next day to stop the bleeding...I didn't have a decision to make at the time...but knowing what i know now, I'd take the D&C again in a heart beat. 

I hope once you have your appt it will be easier for you to decide. and we're here to talk it out!


----------



## babydust818

Thank you girlies for all the advice. I've felt dizziness once today. I'm going to keep an eye out for it. My AF was about disappeared last night and then all of a sudden i was bleeding through my pants. Now it's ready to disappear again. Ughh.

Work was rough. So glad i can say i'm off for 4 days now. Hope you all had a good weekend. OH and i are ordering pizza! mmm.

Anabella Faith is what my sister named one of her twin daughters! The other one is Autumn Grace. They're SO cute!! Sometime IF bnb ever lets me be able to access my stuff again, i will upload a pic of them! It won't let me change my mood, use smiley faces OR upload pics. I have to switch to my phone to be able to.


----------



## Krippy

Just wanted to join your thread Ladies...I lost my son at 39 1/2 in September and we are now currently TTC for our rainbow baby. I just finished ovulating and am officially in my first 2WW since I conceived our precious son! Hope to be a part of all the exciting BFPs ASAP and can't wait for my own!


----------



## Krippy

Meant to say 39 1/2 weeks...oooppps! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> Just wanted to join your thread Ladies...I lost my son at 39 1/2 in September and we are now currently TTC for our rainbow baby. I just finished ovulating and am officially in my first 2WW since I conceived our precious son! Hope to be a part of all the exciting BFPs ASAP and can't wait for my own!

I am so sorry for your loss! This is a great place to wait out that dreaded 2WW. Just wanted to say welcome and sorry you had to join us!


----------



## keepthefaithx

okay so i just found this on youtube while searching for this fancy hairstyle i want to wear on the cruise, and this video popped up.

copy n paste this-Wonder Bun Curls - "Magical" Hair Twist Styling Wrap 

in the search.

i used a bandana instead, but omg girls its freaking awsomeeeeeeeee like it comes out so freaking pretty looks like u spent an hour curling your hair! you can keep it in for as little as 5 minutes or like overnight i guess, im guna try overnight tonight-

i got excited so i had to share with my loves :) lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Krippy said:


> Just wanted to join your thread Ladies...I lost my son at 39 1/2 in September and we are now currently TTC for our rainbow baby. I just finished ovulating and am officially in my first 2WW since I conceived our precious son! Hope to be a part of all the exciting BFPs ASAP and can't wait for my own!

hey hun, im soooo sorry about your son, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:, we would love for you to come join us! i wish you the best of luck and we are all here to talk! i cant wait for my bfp too, i get to try again soon!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hope your feeling okay rach missed ya!

hey stace how are you hunni? wats ur ttc plan for this month?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel like im gearing up to O...sucks i gotta just waste it you know...UGHHHHHH this blows ...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Welcome to our crazy group Krippy! So incredibly sorry for your loss :hugs:

Lisa I checked out ur little find! Looks kinda cool, I wanna see a pic tmmr cuz my hair is long & thick like your I think?

Rach rest up sweetie!

Emma I understand might be a little sensitive...how did you go through your first mc? I had pills to insert over 2days & it was a nightmare at home for a week...everyones experience if diffrent though...T&P sweetie :hugs:

Laruen get well vibes your way girlie!


----------



## babydust818

Did you all see that Beyonce had her baby?

https://www.mtv.com/news/articles/1676906/beyonce-jay-z-baby-born-ivy-blue.jhtml


----------



## jkb11

welcome krippy:flower:. so sorry for your loss. best wisshes for your tww.

:hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- thanks for sharing that product! I don't think it will work on my hair though, I have thick frizzy naturally curly hair. Hours with a flat iron/curling iron is the only way to tame my hair! Which is why I usually just let it go natural! LOL

Rach- I hear rumors that she had her... wtf is up with that name? Blue??? Why can't celebrities name their kids normal names?


----------



## themarshas

Hey all! 
Welcome Krippy, soooo sorry to hear about your loss! 

Hope everyone's weekend was a good one! And Blue? That's a color, not a name! My weekend was pretty relaxed. Mostly because I'm so tired all the time that I don't want to be awake much less doing anything. But we had DH's family over for dinner Saturday night (they get together somewhere the 1st sat of every month) and told them all the news. I think they were mostly surprised because none of them knew that we were trying. His sister in law asked if it was planned. Why do people ask that? My reply was "if in the 10 years we've been together we've managed to not get pregnant yet then yes it was probably planned." Gah! Although I should have been nicer probably because she wants kids now and her husband really doesn't... like ever want them. I told my dad and he was very excited. He's hoping its a girl because this will be his 3rd grandchild this year and the other two are boys. I also told a few close friends and my brother who's reply was "I ned to have a talk with Trevor (my DH) and you'll do better than Vicky (my sister who's preggo)"... I'm taking that as a compliment from my 20 year old brother haha. Overall, it went as good as too be expected. One week until the ultrasound and I can't wait! I just want to know everything is ok.

sorry for the long post


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning Girlies :wave:

How's everyone feeling today? Back at work kinda sucks hun!!!

Liz I'm like you...totally don't even wanna be awake let alone do anything! Not sure how I'm gonna make it through a full week after lounging all weekend long!!!! Atleast my boss knows so when I'm falling asleep at my desk he won't be wondering why! LOL Happy to hear your announcement went well...mostly :) I too wish I had a scan coming up soon...been having nightmares of another mmc....uuugggg...darn insomnia and worry! Well more bloods this morning so I'll have a # this afternoon to keep me a little bit calm for now!


----------



## lauren10

Howdy...

Welcome Krippy...I'm so sorry for your loss. You've come to the right place for some good old fun while TTC! 

Liz people just say stupid stuff! Maybe a better way to say it (and what they're trying to say) is "was it a surprise?" dunno. 

Happy Monday to all!


----------



## keepthefaithx

blue ivy wtf lol

idk these celebs and there crazy names lol

stace- my hair is very thick and coarse what i did was blow dry it like 80 percent dry and then did it. it does come nice i already got compliments, i dont have the patience to fully blow dry and flat iron, i do that once in a while, but this is great takes 10-15 minutes to dry it then put ponytail then wrap bandana like instead of the actual wonder bun and woke up w the ends flipped and it looked nice! 

hows everyone girls, jess where are you miss ya!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren i cant believe your guna be 14 weeks holy shit!


----------



## Krippy

Happy Monday to you girls! Thank you for the warm welcome...So tired today! DH had a staff party last night...I didn't go but he sure woke me up when he got home! ;) LOL Can't complain...one more time for good measure before I sit in for the wait...But oh my was it hard to drag myself out of bed this morning! Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyy krippy whats ur real name so we know lol

im lisa btw lol

im tired too today UGHHHHH, cant wait to go back to bed under covers hahah


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning Krippy :) Glad to hear you got one more in for good measure :winkwink:

Lisa babe good stuff...with just a bandana eh? I wanna pic!!!!!

Lauren how ya feeling sweetie?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kk i will send you one laterrrr!

How do you feel hunni?


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy- I can relate, DH likes to come to bed late too. He always manages to wake me up! But nice that you got a little extra BD in! ;)

My name is Stacie btw.

Lisa- I would love to crawl back in bed too, but it will be a late night for me!

My bowling league starts tonight! I am so excited. I don't get out much so it is nice to have something social to do, that doesn't involve DS. I might have a drink or two also... :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

O0o stace i love bowling, thats so cool, yea enjoy have a couple drinks lolo


----------



## Krippy

My name is Kristin...Nice to meet you all! I have to say I have creeped a little on this post before and I love all of your banter! You ladies are amazing!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay kristin so glad you like! we talk a about everything here, as you can see- lol

were like a little family..lol xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hiya Kristen, im Emma! Welcome to our crazy home! Im so sorry for what you've had to go through hunny, you're such a strong lady to survive that xxx

Lisette have you got yr results back yet?


----------



## jessy1101

First off just want to say welcome to Kristin sweety i'm so sorry for ur loss but i promiss we will get threw this together. You have to think positive and just enjoy all things pupo on here we try to make the most out of our crappy situations in the best way possible.

OMG i had like 5 pages to catch up. First off yay 500 pages for PUPO!! I admit i never thought it would be a hit and come to this. Thank god for meeting all my uber wonderull chicas i'd be lost without you!!

Lisette hcg news update???

Emma how r u? You just have to go with ur gut feelin on this i guess. It cant go wrong for u if u do what u feel most confortable with.

Leese when is the exact date that ur leavin?? I'm missing u tons already boo :( :(

Beyonce's baby name is just...weird...what is it with celebrities naming the kids wacky doodle names??? Next thing u know seasonings will be in..Parsley...Sage..Coriandre...Chive...LOLOLOL plz plz promiss to all kick my booty if i ever express the need to name my poor unborn baby any or all of the above mmmkay?

Stace what up girly? Bowling is freakin awsome!!

I cam back to work today and i swear to god it is complete damn crap here!! There were a bunch of things done wrong..or not done..or r-etardely done (my new word of the day..r-etardely...) so basicly i'm running like a lil chicken with it's head cut off dealing with da poop. Number of times head smacked by self on thy desk since 8am = 20. Number of extremely obscene curse words since 8 am = I have officialy lost count..possible 10000000000 give or take a few. Unfortunate facial problems since 8 am = bleeding gums and lips from severe teeth gritting. Other then that i'm just fine and dandy doodooodoodooo


----------



## jessy1101

Also as a happy go lucky update i am done with r-etardely old AF yayyyy hanky panky here me comes tonight LOLOLOL

BOWCHICA WOW WOW


----------



## jessy1101

BTW i am currently spelling r-etardely with a - cuz BNB seems to think it is a very obscene and horrible curse word so it puts ** instead to block it..sup with that whack shit?


----------



## jessy1101

jessy1101 said:


> BTW i am currently spelling r-etardely with a - cuz BNB seems to think it is a very obscene and horrible curse word so it puts ** instead to block it..sup with that whack shit?

Notice that it will accept shit tho...WTF????:dohh::dohh:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jesssss going the 15 wooohooo i cant freaking wait omgggg

what u mean ..we can curse anymore, they are getting mad? Lol wtf is that about lololo


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jesssss going the 15 wooohooo i cant freaking wait omgggg
> 
> what u mean ..we can curse anymore, they are getting mad? Lol wtf is that about lololo

Dunno the site blocks certain words...and i can still say shit on here. Let's test it out

Shit 
Fuck
Motherfuckler
horn dinkler
Pickle weiner
Dick
Ass


----------



## jessy1101

jessy1101 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Jesssss going the 15 wooohooo i cant freaking wait omgggg
> 
> what u mean ..we can curse anymore, they are getting mad? Lol wtf is that about lololo
> 
> Dunno the site blocks certain words...and i can still say shit on here. Let's test it out
> 
> Shit
> Fuck
> Motherfuckler
> horn dinkler
> Pickle weiner
> Dick
> AssClick to expand...

Huh...so it's just the word ********?


----------



## jessy1101

jessy1101 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Jesssss going the 15 wooohooo i cant freaking wait omgggg
> 
> what u mean ..we can curse anymore, they are getting mad? Lol wtf is that about lololo
> 
> Dunno the site blocks certain words...and i can still say shit on here. Let's test it out
> 
> Shit
> Fuck
> Motherfuckler
> horn dinkler
> Pickle weiner
> Dick
> AssClick to expand...
> 
> Huh...so it's just the word ********?Click to expand...

Ahh see there u go ******** = r-etarded


----------



## Twinkie210

:dohh:

Well I am trying not to use the "R" word as much, because I know a few people whose children are mentally handicapped and I am always afraid I will let the "R" word slip out at an inappropriate moment, but it doesn't make sense for the site to block that word...

OK, just check my CM and I think I might have EWCM already!!! and there was spotting too, which I had some "O" spotting last month. So now I have to make that crazy decision on whether or not to beg DH to dtd again tonight or wait until tomorrow... I hate these decisions, because I could be a week away from O right now and begging for sex at the wrong time, but I don't want to pass up a extra fertile day...

I would never have guessed a year ago that I would have this problem right now!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Muhahaha @ jess!!!

Stace - cant u just tell him this one's a freebie?? Amd save the begging for later?!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace it's not too bad cuz i mean it in the sense that the situation is uberly stoopid. And as for dtd tonight is say go for it. Try to just sex it up and convince him that it's just cuz u absolutly have to have him this very minute..not cuz of O chances LOLOL. Maybe add a lil spice? 

Emma whaaaa it's terrible my day has been complete crap all around. The only ultra goodness bout it is that hubby texted me saying that he was doing all the cleaning AND dinner tonight. That gave my vadgy a lil warm tinggle at the same time LOLOL


----------



## themarshas

Thank you Jessy for making my day a little brighter :haha: Definetly needed a laugh. And Ya! For good DH's! I have to say my DH has been amazing about all the cooking and cleaning the last few weeks. I have had zero ambition and he's picked up all my slack. Literally.


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jess you kill me :haha:

Stace I would say cover your bases girl! Tell DH to suck it up :winkwink:

Liz same here H has been earning those brownie points for sure!!! 

AFM no bw call yet...soon I hope...then I gotta decide how to word the email to my Dr and whether or not to push for an early scan....just don't want the worry and anxiety to do more harm than just admitting I'm a worry wart and need the re-assurance :shrug: nightmares and sobbing at night are no fun :nope:


----------



## Twinkie210

You guys don't get my DH... "spicing things up" just doesn't work with him... he is so much like a girl. He is always too tired blah blah blah. Got my bowling league tonight anyway, so I'll just wait and see what I feel like afterward. Stupid TTC pain in the ass, I wish there was a baby wand that just magically puts that bean in there. This probably isn't O time anyway... which is another sucky point, since I am not going home after work I won't be able to do my OPK until like 9 tonight. I might have to start bringing them to work on mondays LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

Bahhh anytime girlies it's what i'm here for. Sides sharing all my day to day drama and fun times is what i love to do best!

Lisette sweety u will not seem like a worry wart! After everything u went threw there is absolutly nuttin wrong in wanting to be reassured during this whole thing. Fuck whatever ur doctor thinks u are the main priority and damnit if have a scan a bit earlier will help u breath easier and sleep better then dont let anything stand in ur way!! GIRL POWER!

It's crazy how much ass i had to kick today at work. I think i am now officialy cross eyed since i have squinted sooo much at people today in that whole r u serious? Can ureally be that stoopid or are u just fuckingg with me right now kinda look. Sad isnt it? Here's to hoping DH will still find me sexy tonight...bahh whatevez a flash of da pink will do the trick if all else fails huh?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- tell him that! Tell him you are having anxiety attacks and you feel so stressed! I don't see what the big deal is, I mean one U/S after what we have went through is not much to ask for!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> You guys don't get my DH... "spicing things up" just doesn't work with him... he is so much like a girl. He is always too tired blah blah blah. Got my bowling league tonight anyway, so I'll just wait and see what I feel like afterward. Stupid TTC pain in the ass, I wish there was a baby wand that just magically puts that bean in there. This probably isn't O time anyway... which is another sucky point, since I am not going home after work I won't be able to do my OPK until like 9 tonight. I might have to start bringing them to work on mondays LOL.

Ooooo u even changed ur lil facey thinggy to angry dang girl. Men r weird like that see if ever DH is being a lil bitch bout it i just put some type of porn on..i dunno why it just gives that lil extra boost for some strange reason. Or u know insert some type of whatever toy i have close...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> You guys don't get my DH... "spicing things up" just doesn't work with him... he is so much like a girl. He is always too tired blah blah blah. Got my bowling league tonight anyway, so I'll just wait and see what I feel like afterward. Stupid TTC pain in the ass, I wish there was a baby wand that just magically puts that bean in there. This probably isn't O time anyway... which is another sucky point, since I am not going home after work I won't be able to do my OPK until like 9 tonight. I might have to start bringing them to work on mondays LOL.
> 
> Ooooo u even changed ur lil facey thinggy to angry dang girl. Men r weird like that see if ever DH is being a lil bitch bout it i just put some type of porn on..i dunno why it just gives that lil extra boost for some strange reason. Or u know insert some type of whatever toy i have close...Click to expand...

LOL I have been angry since the stupid NP ignored my concerns a couple weeks ago... I guess I should probably change that hehehe

I don't know what will give DH a boost. I do have sexy flat ironed hair today, so maybe I can seduce him with that...:dohh:

I just want to be like, dude "nut up", your vagina is showing.


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i know right??? I dont get it isnt men supose to always be in the mood and the women are like ohhh ya no i'm tired or have a headache. What is up with vaginal men???


----------



## jessy1101

Stace sexy flat ironed hair is a plus plus on ur side chica!!


----------



## themarshas

HAHAHA clearly his vag is showing geesh. Although when we were trying I was always having to encourage him to man up and dtd because I needed him too. Now he's happy he did but it was work then. The last few weeks I haven't been in the mood, mostly because I felt like I was going hurl most of the time but my dh is smarter than I gave him credit for. He's seen that I'm slowly feeling better- besides the headaches and tiredness- and he's been totally taking adavantage of it. Anytime he thinks he can get any action he's all over it/me. Apparently he was more deprived the last few weeks than I thought...


----------



## MrsMoo72

:haha: Stacie!!!!

Lisette- maybe you will feel a bit more re-assured when your bw comes back perfect?!

Lisa i'm super jealous of your trip....

Well i looked into the car lease scheme at work today and asked for a couple of quotes, can't wait to order one!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

ROTFLMAO....STACE....NUT UP!!!!! :haha: OMG new fav expression!!!!!! I wanted to tell my DH that a few times during TTC that's for sure!!!! You should see his sad lil face now when I flop into bed at 9:15 and insert the progestrone!!!! LOL

Thanks for the support you guys! Gonna try to read some fluffy chicklet book before bed from now on and hope that helps my subconcious calm down a little...I know my dr will say ok ok if you feel it would help your emotional state...I just thought I could be calm and cool you know...ppffttt who was I kidding really?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Emma :hugs: 

You getting a new car girl? Wayyyy cool! What kind?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh and i had to work with the girl today who found out she was pg a few weeks before me - she's now 31 weeks....wee bit jealous....
And then when we were having lunch in the staff room, another of the girls started showing round her sister's 12 week scan picture.....urgh


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- I'm almost 12 weeks and I have yet to get to that calm and cool state... I'm not sure it's going to happen. Now that we've told people I'm dying for our scan! I just want it NOW! I have no reason to worry but there's always the little devil making you wonder.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Bllleeek Emma I give you permission to slap these girls silly in ur head :winkwink:

Liz I know....just wondering if doing a 9week scan (2weeks before my u/s is scheduled) is worth it...will make me calm down or just give me one more date to stress over! Can't win!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I only passed my driving test in august, so we have been getting xmas outta the way before ordering and i've asked for a couple of quotes on 2 different fords....nothing exciting i know but a girls gotta think practical and make sure i can fit in a hubby, a dog and 2 (yes 2!) car seats and have a boot (trunk!) big enough for the big buggy (which i WILL need for my next baby who WILL be arriving this year!!!!) and still have room for shopping!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I feel like it sometimes but honestly - the girl who is 31 weeks is soooooo adorably nice that you just can't help but love her! I even managed to poke her belly today and not have a total breakdown..!!! And the other girl has been trying for years and having problems and is 38 and was thinking it would never happen for them and was considering surrogacy so i guess she's been in our position. I can't begrudge anyone else but i just REALLY WANT MY BABY!!!!


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls...yeah 14 weeks this week. I'm feeling fab (aside from the head cold!) I've been staying awake until 10pm most nights!! woo hoo

Stacie.... bj with a vagy happy ending. Works every time!! 

Lisette - see it like this. The dr is not your friend...he works for you. you have a professional relationship and you as his patient are entitled the get the care and attention you deserve, and YOU are #1. Who cares if he doesn't like what you have to say, or gets annoyed. Tough. He's a doctor and that's what he's getting paid for. you call him up and push it!!! This is a business deal. I'll bet you're a tough cookie at work with all your buying and selling and killing! 

Dear Dr. Prong,

I've been emotionally traumatized by my previous miscarriage, and unable to function day to day not knowing whether this pregnancy is going well. I would like to have an ultrasound at 7-8 weeks to provide peace of mind and ease my anxiety. I'm aware an ultrasound at this stage does not guarantee a successful outcome, but I would like to know now rather than later if there are any major problems. 

Sincerely,

Lisette "I'll rip your face off if you say no" Jones


----------



## NewbieLisette

I LOVE the PMA Emma!!!!! very proud of you girlie!!! Sounds like an awesome new thing coming up for your growing family :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Baahahahahahahaha OMG Lauren love love!!

Lisette u should definetly do what she says lolol


----------



## jessy1101

Go go Emma u will definetly b having a lil sticky beany this year in no time!


----------



## MrsMoo72

:haha: Lauren!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Lauren again ROTFLMAO.....wuv you bunches and bunches!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

That is the best letter ever! LMAO... now if we can incorporate "nut up" into it somehow...


----------



## NewbieLisette

CHOKE ON MY WATER.....OK GIRLS THAT'S time #3 this afternoon! People are gonna wonder how come I'm having soooo much fun!!!! Seriously though the best letter EVER!!!! You're my kinda girl Lauren!!!! And add in "Nut Up" would be just perfection!!!! :haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Nut up :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lauren10

oh we can totally incorporate nut up!!! 

PS....fucking nut up bro! 

perfect. 

well, 3:59 and I can go home....yay!! talk to you all later xoxox


----------



## Twinkie210

I am soooo jealous, only 2:00 here... less than 2 to go for me!


----------



## MrsMoo72

New Year, New Profile Pic....


It's 8.15pm here and i'm pooped! Dh not home till 9.30 tho booooo! Good job we're not ttcing haha! Might make a brew and stretch out on sofa - dh got me 'Girl with dragon tattoo' books for xmas and i'm quite enjoying the first one.


----------



## NewbieLisette

mmmm sounds nice Em :)

Ok girls # is in....34,295! Feeling a little better now :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woohoooooo lisette, thats a fab number, that is one sticky bean!!!!! Yay!


----------



## Twinkie210

Great numbers Lisette!


----------



## Twinkie210

I love the new pic Emma!


----------



## Krippy

Awesomely high numbers Lisette! That definitely is a sticky bean for sure! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

yayay lisette go girl thats awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

so guys tell me what u think

i was looking at jewelry online, and i found stackable birthstones rings. i want to order 2 for my angels (feb & july, when they were due) and then wen i have my earth baby get one for him her..

they are super cute on luna and stella.com or something like that-
what do you guys think?


----------



## keepthefaithx

www.lunaandstella.com

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma do you love cows?! lol


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette that s freakin sweety chica!!! Damn those r amazing numbers.

Emma lololol cows lolol. I would just my pic but until i find sonething even more over the top and outrageous imma stick with my fuckingg pony hiiihii. 

Leese the birthstones would b fabulous. I think it s aesome that u want to do that hunny bunny.

Playing Move right now kicking hubby s sexy ass at ping pong suckaaa. To make the gane more..interesting maybe play strip ping pong?? Mmhhmmm me likey!! I ll make sure to tell him to fuckingg nut up when he looses pouahhhhhh


----------



## lauren10

Awesome lisette!!!

Lisa what a sweet idea, I love it. 

Emma, I'm a tiny bit scared of your smiling cow!! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks u girls! I wanna give you all real :hugs: & thank you sooo much for keeping me sane everyday!

Lisa baby love that idea! Super pretty! 

Jessy please please please do try that lil experiment for us with ur DH & let us know his reaction! ROTFLMAO

Lauren sweetie I used your template & have sent off my email! Thanks again love seriously :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks girls!

i will probably wait until after i have my baby now that i think of it. ill see or maybe ill order 2 now and 1 later on-

:)

whats everyone up to tonight, bachelor, 2 and a half men & broke girls woohoo!!!!


----------



## babydust818

omfg OH just shit his pants. it smells like he sharted them. hold on while i cover my nose...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Okay. It still fucking stinks in here. I can't stand men for that. ANYWHO. Krippy, it's so nice of you to join us. I know it sucks to, but we are a GREAT bunch of girls!! You're SUCH A STRONG WOMAN for going through what you've went through. You should seriously give speeches or something. It's really inspirational because you keep going and keep trying. You were so far. I am so sorry for your loss. I admire you for being so strong and positive. Hope you get your sticky bean soon!! Stacie, i heard nut up from Zombieland. Nut up or shut up! Love that line! Lisette, WOW you numbers are AWESOME!! I bet that was a huge relief. I am so happy for you! You certainly have a sticky bean! CONGRATS. Emma, how are you holding up sweetheart? I admire you as well. Such a strong girl. Cute new avatar btw! Love the smile LOL. Just a cheesin! Jess, how in the world have you been?!? I would love to msg Mesina right now and see what that bitch has to say now! I just don't want to waste another $11 or whatever it was. Lisa, WOOHOO can't wait for 2 broke girls! LOVE that show. Along with 2 and a half men!

Well, my little Sadie lady is doing so much better! So proud of her. OH and i were talking and i was like, "it's so cute how we talk about her". He was like "that's because she's our child except she has 4 legs!". Awh! Love him. She really is our baby. Without her, i think losing my baby would have been alot more difficult. On a good note, i've lost 3lbs! I worked out 1 day, so that's not bad. Well, i decided to use my CBFM again this month LOL. I can never keep my promises to myself. I'm too obsessed with TTC i guess. I am very proud of myself this last month. I didn't get my hopes up at all nor did i symptom spot. Sure i felt stuff but i blocked it out of my brain! It helped. Going to do that from now on. I can only do what i can do, right? Just sucks because now i'm only CD6. Another 10 days at least before O. Boooo. About 10 days after i got Mesina's reading, i had got another reading from this other girl. She predicted i either would get a positive HPT test or get pregnant in January OR give birth Jan 2013. I guess January meant something to her, supposedly. She said it was going to be a boy. WE WILL SEE.


----------



## babydust818

Lisette, how old are you and what month did you get pregnant? 31 and in November? If so, chinese gender calendar says you're having a GIRL!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg rach did he really shit his pants wtf LOLOL


----------



## Krippy

Thank you again for the welcome...It is my honour to be a part of such a group of strong, funny women. Love the birthstone idea...I have a necklace with RJ's handprint on a pendant and I cherish it. It helps to have them so close to your heart! I am planning a tattoo as well. A portrait of my RJ and his namesake, my dad. Planning it on my back but definitely have to picky on who does the tattoo for me...It have to be perfect!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Rach :wave: sooo happy for ur weight loss sweetie! Way to go! And awesome ur sadie is doing good! Strong lil pup! 

Lisa I'm on sunday nights shows which I dvr'ed...pan am & a new one next, The Firm...anyone watching those?


----------



## babydust818

Kristen, i totally understand! I seriously do not have a tattoo because I am SO PICKY. I like something, then end up hating it a couple wks later. I do think i have finally found a tattoo i like but i'm afraid of what i'll think in a couple years. I want it on my wrist.

Lisa, he didn't poop himself for real but he did have to go check. Real gross.


----------



## babydust818

Really sorry to vent but my mom is SO EVIL sometimes. She lives in New York, i live in Indiana. For Christmas i bought her a webcam so we could skype. Well i txt her ALL day asking if she would be available tonight. She never responded. So i wrote "hello?". She calls me up and says "hurry up and get on. i don't have much time". She said it REALLY rude and snotty. I said really nicely, "no that's okay". She's like "come on, i have to baby sit the girls tomorrow (my sisters twins) and i got a ton of shit to do". I was like "oh okay, well i'll just talk to you tmrw or the next day on there". She goes, "what the fuck. get on". I said, "i don't have my webcam by me right this second". She said "what the fuck bitch". She said it REALLY REALLY MEAN. So i just hung up on her. I'd NEVER TREAT MY KIDS LIKE THAT. She's always been so mean to me dude. That's a reason why it was so easy to move 600 miles away. I love her but she's so mean. She never apologizes. When i grew up there, she always made me clean and wait on her hand and foot. I had to cook dinner and everything. If i wanted a friend to come over, i had to clean. Sometimes my friend would have to pay for everyones dinner just to stay the night.


----------



## keepthefaithx

uh..sorry rach, my mom can get in her moods too.

:(


----------



## Krippy

Rach...I seriously can't believe your mother speaks to you like that. My mother is the only reason that I am able to function because of constant support and love. I am so sorry that she treats you that way. Totally unacceptable but good for you for not giving in...she needs to speak to you properly before you skype with her...not all on her terms! 

We watch Pan Am, Person of Interest, Prime Suspect and of course the Bachelor starts tonight! So cheesy but love it!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ouch Rach :hugs: sorry babe! Mom's hun...

Thanks for checking the calandar for me...I kinda blocked out all such fun things! I'm actually 32 & conceived in december so can ya check again? Lol

Krippy what beautiful keepsakes of your son...I can not imagine how strong of a woman you are! We're thrilled to have ya with us & promise to be as silly & cray cray (as Jessy would say) as possible to make the 2WW's more bearable hun :) xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

kristin bach started last weekend girl!

some crazy bitches on there lol i freaking missed it tonight doing laundry and lost track time. UHHH ill have to watch it tmaro of something

and yea kristin,so beautiful-- your so strong and i really cant wait for you to get ur bean xoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

babydust818 said:


> Kristen, i totally understand! I seriously do not have a tattoo because I am SO PICKY. I like something, then end up hating it a couple wks later. I do think i have finally found a tattoo i like but i'm afraid of what i'll think in a couple years. I want it on my wrist.
> 
> Lisa, he didn't poop himself for real but he did have to go check. Real gross.

hhaha omg shart head!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Krippy

It started last weekend...Oh no!!! Guess I will be watching that episode on line ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea some of the girls are so stupid i wanna jump threw the screen n just smack away lol

they are either very weird, mean, stuck up. but how great it is to watch lol


----------



## babydust818

Lisette, so you were 32 at age of conception? If so, it's a boy then!! :) 

Kristen i know. She's always been that way... i'm ignoring her for the night.


----------



## keepthefaithx

boy for lisette woohooo!!!

lol

rach if i concieve in february, and ill be 27 what will i [email protected]!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

and if u concieve this month what will urs be!?


----------



## Krippy

If I conceive this month and I am 31 what will I have? I have been having crazy thoughts about twins!

When you conceive your rainbow baby are any of you finding out the sex? Our RJ being a boy was a surprise and it was wonderful that way but I am scared that if it is a girl and I don't find out I will be disappointed. I will be overjoyed either way to have a healthy baby but I definitely can't stop thinking about having another boy and I guess I want to be prepared if it isn't. Not sure if that makes sense!??!?


----------



## babydust818

Sorry Lisa. Was too caught up in tv lol. If you get preg in Feb you will have a Boy! If i get preg this month i will have a boy! Kristen, you a boy as well!! All baby boys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

it makes sense..its crazy feelings u get right kristin?

my philosophy was, god has 2 of my angels & when i get pregnant again i will have twins bc god is giving 2 back to me ...its like a strong weird feeling..idk how to explain, im also taking clomid so that up the chance for when i start in feb!

who knows!!


----------



## jkb11

JUST CAUGHT UP!

LISETTE- AMAZING NUMBERS!!! I AM SO HAPPY FOR YOU SWEETIE!

RACH- SORRY YOUR MOTHER TREATED YOU LIKE THAT! I AM SURE YOU WILL MAKE IT A PRIORITY TO TREAT YOUR CHILDREN BETTER. ( WHAT DOESNT KILL US, MAKES US STRONGER -RIGHT?):hugs:

GIRLS I SHOULD OVULATE TODAY OR TOM. I HAVE NOT DONE THE FIRST OPK :shrug: OF COURSE NO BDING RECENTLY EITHER.... MIGHT DO IT TONIGHT SINCE IT IS MY FIRST NIGHT OFF WORK IN A WHILE...... IF NOT ON TO MAY. 

OHH RACH - YAY TO THE 3 LBS LOST!:happydance: THATS AWESOME. I STILL HAVNT WEIGHED BECAUSE WHEN I DID ALL THE CLEANING TO SHOW MY HOME I PACKED MY SCALES UP TO DECLUTTER THE BATHROOM.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Great - peaches geldof is preggers - just what the world needs...


----------



## lauren10

gooooood morning! 

So buddy gets canned this morning. I'm worried he's going to go postal, so I'm going up to a training room to work til he's gone!! silly I know. 

I couldn't stay up for the bachelor last night so I'll watch tonight...but my FAVE thing to do is make fun of the people on the show. I'm yelling at the tv the whole time while my DH plays his video game. haha. 

Rach what is my baby going to be? I'm 26 and conceived in October. Ok fine I'm 36! 

I would still like to get a little hand prints tattoo...just need to decide where to put it. Kristin, just something my DH brought up was - to please not put it on my back. I guess it might bring the mood down if he's getting some from behind...iykwim!!! I never really thought of that, but I can understand it! 

Lisette I'm glad you sent the email! There is nothing wrong with asking at all!! 

Rach I'm so sorry your mom is like that to you. It's not fair to you at all. :( 

Well I suppose I should do some work! Love yas


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey girlies! Bowling last night was sooooooo fun! I shot 578, so I averaged 192!!! And I got my drink on, which apparently makes me bowl better, LOL.

Rach- congrats on the weight loss! 3lbs is alot!

I have now lost almost 30lbs since August! Lots of the people at league last night don't see me very often and kept asking me if I lost weight and how I did it and if I have any tips... What the hell am I supposed to tell them? Hmmm well, get pregnant, miscarry, have crazy wacked out hormones, and then become depressed... that should do it. So instead I just tell them I wasn't trying to lose weight or it was because of a "medical" reason... Oh well what can you do?

Me and DH got our sex on last night! It was so nice because it wasn't really "baby making sex"... more of "I'm a little tipsy and gonna jump you sex". I am convinced my EWCM was a fluke yesterday, because I did an OPK (although I had to use pee from 2am cause I drank too much last night to do one when I got home) and it was not even close to positive! I think this could be a long cycle for me :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

HEY GIRLS HOW ARE YOU THIS MORNING!!??

im working til 330 blahhhh then i wanna go to old navy to get the stretchy maternity tanks (they are awsome when not pregnant, long and like perfect fit lol really good w leggings) and i need flip flops for my trip woohoo!

cant wait to get out of here!


----------



## themarshas

The chinese gender predictor says I'll have a girl which is what I feel like we're having... I dunno why. And last time I really thought it was going to be a boy which the chinese gender predictor says it would have been.... weird. Lauren- It says you'll have a girl as well.

Morning all!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning PUPO girlies :wave:

How's everyone doing today?

So a nice mix of boys and girls says the chineese gender predictor eh! LOL

So my Dr wrote back at 10pm (I was fast asleep) and said all is looking good but I should book a scan with whoever I like and use his name as a refferal! Trying to get a hold of my new Dr's office now as she had mentioned a Dr they work with that does early private scan's....FX they can give me an appt for the week of the 23rd when I'll be 9weeks!

Hey did you guys hear the song Jay Z wrote for his baby girl? Called glory and openly talks about the miscarraige they had!!! I was stunned since they are soo private but its really beautiful and nice to hear it being talked and sang about so openly in mainstream music!


----------



## themarshas

I tried the gender predictor on all my mom's conception dates and ages and it came out completely accurate... weird. girl, girl, boy.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww, just had a listen to it Lisette - brought a tear to my eye :blush:


----------



## MrsMoo72

The most amazing feeling I feel,
Words cant describe what Im feeling for real
Baby, I paint the sky blue,
My greatest creation was you
You, you, glory

False alarms and false starts
All made better by the sound of your heart
All the pain of the last time
I prayed so hard it was the last time
Your mama said you danced for her
Did you wiggle your hands for her?
Glory, Glory, Glory

Sorry, Everything that I prayed for
Gods gift I wish I woulda prayed more
God makes no mistakes, I made a few
Rough sled in here and there but I made it through
I wreak havoc on the world
Get ready for part two
A younger, smarter, faster me
So a pinch of Hov, a whole glass of B

Glory, yeah

The most amazing feeling I feel,
Words cant describe what Im feeling for real
Baby, I paint the sky blue,
My greatest creation was you

Your grand pop died of liquor failure
Then he died of liver failure
Deep down he was a good man
God damn I cant deliver failure
Bad ass little Hov,
Two years old shopping on Saville Row
Wicked ass little Bey, hard not to spoil you rotten, looking like little me
The most beautiful-est thing in this world,
Is Daddys little girl.
You dont yet know what swag is

But you was made in Paris and mama woke up the next day and shot her album package
Last time the miscarriage was so tragic,
We was afraid you disappeared but nah baby, you magic
So there you have it, sh-t happens
Just make sure the plane you on is bigger than your carry-on baggage
Everybody goes through stuff
Life is a gift, love
Open it up
You're a child of destiny
You're the child of my destiny
You're my child with the child from destiny's child
That's a hell of recipe
Glory, glory, glory sorry

Glory, uh, yeah

The most amazing feeling I feel,
Words cant describe what Im feeling for real
Baby, I paint the sky blue,
My greatest creation was you


aww, love it.....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks for that Emma....i couldn't listen to it all this morning as I was rushing but the words are truly from the heart of someone who's been through our kinda pain :(


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously it's a freakin gorgeous song! I cant believe they also suffered a miscarriage with their first. It's crazy huh how many people actualy have to go threw it? And since it's somewhat taboo u never hear about it until later.

How is everybody doing this morning? I'm almost just starting to wake up lol. My eyes were soooo blurry at first yucky. But i'm good now!

Lisette awsome news from ur doc plz keep us posted on what's the what with that.

Emma just wanted to tell u wuv u bunches and tons of hugs.

Leese u go girl on the weight loss. I cant believe ur trip is right around the corner!! Gonna miss u bunches chica.

Stace heeeheee drunkish sex is the freakin best thing evaaaaaa.

Kristin how u doing girly?


----------



## jessy1101

Song of the day for me (pretty much what has me shakin my bon bon this morning):

Nickelback - Gotta Get Me Some

I went out on the town with a friend last weekend
His ex-girlfriend's friend was there alone
She bought a couple rounds and I got the feeling,
She could really handle alcohol
Another one down and headed off the deep end
The more we drank, the less that we had on
And it turns out she's got everything I want, all rolled into one

She smokes a little home grown, drinks a little Cuervo
Still a little down home, there was never a doubt
She's got a fast car, hotter than a dance bar
Lookin' like a rockstar, she'll be the talk of the town
You know, she's got everything I want, but all rolled into one
Gotta get me some

God almighty! Look at that body
Flickers like a sticker on a new Ferrari
She's a scene from a Baywatch rerun
Hotter than a barrel on a squeezed machine gun

Well, she can get lower than a Maserati
Never seen somebody move that way
Everywhere she goes there's an instant party
Everybody wants to know her name
And it turns out she's got everything I want, all rolled into one

She smokes a little home grown, drinks a little Cuervo
Still a little down home, there was never a doubt
She's got a fast car, hotter than a dance bar
Lookin' like a rockstar, and she likes to go out and
Get her hands on
Anything to stand on
Anything to dance on
And she'd be swingin' around
Under the hot lights, underneath the spotlight
Even goin' all night
She'll be the talk of the town, you know
She's got everything I want, but all rolled into one
Gotta get me some

God almighty! Look at that body
Flickers like a sticker on a new Ferrari
She's a scene from a Baywatch rerun
Hotter than a barrel on a squeezed machine gun

She smokes a little home grown, drinks a little Cuervo
Still a little down home, there was never a doubt
She's got a fast car, hotter than a dance bar
Lookin' like a rockstar, and she likes to go out and
Get her hands on
Anything to stand on
Anything to dance on
And she'd be swingin' around
Under the hot lights, underneath the spotlight
Even goin' all night
She'll be the talk of the town, you know
She's got everything I want, but all rolled into one
Gotta get me some

I gotta get me some
Gotta get me some


----------



## Krippy

Doing well...Excited that the predictor says we will have a boy if I get pregnant this month. Had crazy vivid dreams last night about twin boys :) I would be the happiest momma in the world! AF is due on the 21st and I am already getting anxious...first cycle of trying and I am not sure how I am going to react either way. Exciting and scary all in one! Not sure if I will be able to wait to test on the 21st of course!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kristen you're definately in the right place girl!!! We will be encouraging you to TEST TEST TEST at 8DPO :winkwink:

Jessy girl you having a slow start today? Same with me! My body thought I could just snooze and snooze some more!!!!!! I'll keep ya'll posted on my pushiness today! LOL

Lauren girlie steer clear and outta harms way!!!!

Lisa baby...how many more sleeps????? Soooo exciting!!!!!

Stacie...mmmm nice tipsy bow chica wow wow :winkwink:

Kim - did they come for a second visit? FX crossed for ya girlie! And ofcourse as the girls have already said you'll definately get KU this month just becasue!!!!! :)

Rachel hope you're feeling good today sweetie! You have started a craze of chineese gender predictors on here! I even checked for next year when I'll be 34 (plan on having them back to back) I'll have a little girl if I concieve anywhere up until and through October! WOO HOO! LOL

Emma love did you decide on the car? We want deets!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey i wanna get predicted too!! I'm 25 and what would i have if i conceive this month?? Hmmm i'd love to conceive this month it will b around the hmm...17-18 and we would find out a bit before valentine's day! OMG swoonnnn lolol

Talking bout v-day does anybody have any special plans? Do u guys celebrate it? Our standard day is that we pick a restaurant that we normal wouldnt go to cuz it's over priced and fancy lolo. Treat urself hiiihii


----------



## themarshas

Ooooh yea, Emma what'd you decide on for a car? My hubby and I bought a Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo in August and seriously I'm in love with my SUV. However, it is not small so that wouldn't be practical for you haha. We only have one vehicle because we live ridiculously close to work and everywhere else we pretty much travel together. But, come spring we will be looking to buy a second vehicle because I can't imagine being pregnant or having a newborn and being stuck at home or not being able to have a vehicle whenever I needed one. Not sure what we'll get next probably some cheap small car for my DH to drive around. I'm not giving up my shiney new giant car. hahaha. When we were in Italy we were amazed at the size of vehicles, I'm pretty sure that most of the cars would have fit in my trunk. I literally don't know a single family in VT that doesn't own a truck or SUV, it's just not practical to only have cars here. The difference between places is crazy.


----------



## Krippy

My DH and I have a Grand Cherokee Laredo too and it is his baby. I have an older Jeep Liberty that just fine for what I need it to but I wish I didn't have it. I want a Subaru Outback or something like that but my Liberty is paid for so no excuse to sign up for a car payment...yet! ;) Hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jayz song to daughter i cant omg!!!

Im sure alot of celebs miscarry, but dont wanna talk about it-

lily allen had 2 and just had a baby girl in november

thats song is really cute tho omg-


----------



## keepthefaithx

5 more freakin days woohoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh lily Allen called her daughter Ethel.....


----------



## babydust818

Jessy if you got pregnant this month you'd have a GIRL! Lauren, it says yours is a boy!

Supposedly 75% accurate. It has worked with over 10 people i know. Including when my mom was preg with me! CRAZY.


----------



## babydust818

i actually JUST read that they had a MC before i read any of this. I was going to share LOL. It really is amazing that it even happen to celebs. Like obviously why wouldn't it? Just insane. I'll have to listen to the song.


----------



## babydust818

Wow that song is awesome. A point in the song you could hear his vulnerability. Then you can hear a baby at the end :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know rach, the baby bit gets me everytime!


----------



## jkb11

:happydance:YAY! THEY FINALLY CALLED AND OFFERED ME THE JOB I WANTED SOOOO BADLY! YAY! 
CRAZY'S WANTED ME TO START IN A WEEK AND A HALF. UM NO. I GOT SO MUCH TO GET DONE ..... OH AND BY THE WAY... WE CAVED AND DID IT LAST NIGHT! LOADS OF JUNK BECAUSE IT HAD BEEN A WHILE.(SORRY TMI):blush: WHAT AM I GETTING MYSELF INTO:blush::blush::blush::winkwink:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey Rach, test it out. I was 20 when I conceived DS and he was conceived in January... the one I looked at said he should have been a girl.

I am 29, what does it say I will conceive?


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Kim :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
Great news sweetie :cloud9:

So after jumpin through many hoops this morning I got my early private scan!!!!! :thumbup: January 25th at 9:15am!!!!! Feel sooo much better now! Seems like a bearable wait :coffee:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww yay congrats hunni!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Kim on the job! and to Lisette on the early scan!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think rach said im boy aw, jess our kids can date ..lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay, lots of good news here today girls!!


----------



## jkb11

YAY! ON THE SCAN!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PIC:flower:


NewbieLisette said:


> LOL Kim :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> Great news sweetie :cloud9:
> 
> So after jumpin through many hoops this morning I got my early private scan!!!!! :thumbup: January 25th at 9:15am!!!!! Feel sooo much better now! Seems like a bearable wait :coffee:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lisette thats awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ahhhh


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks you guys :hugs:

A little scared but more excited....its a good sign I think my heart knows its ok but my head is trying to keep me safe still!


----------



## themarshas

Congrats to you both!! Twinkie- says you should have concieved a girl last time and if you concieved this month you'd have a girl too.


----------



## lauren10

hi girls,

kimberly, congrats on the job!!! Things are really coming together!

Lisette, that's awesome! Jan 25th is a good date. It's my brother and aunt's birthday and my friend steph is having her c-section that day too. and that makes it a good date because...I say it does!!! :) 

Stacie that's awesome you lost 30 pounds! wow!! 

Jessy, Krippy. hello my dears. 

Lisa...i had a specific comment for you, but i read so many pages and now I forget. 

Thanks Rach...i do think it's a boy. :) 

Liz...you're super close to the 3 month mark...woo! 

did i get everyone? i have love to go around you know. 

Oh Emma! Emma how are you doing?

can't wait for watching the bachelor tonight. ps. I didn't get killed by the guy we fired. he acted very mature and made a quick get away. phew.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww that's awesome news lauren!!!!! PHEW!!!! You feeling better sweetie?

Thanks for the determination it's a good day! I LOVE THAT :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette omg omg yay!!! It's only 2 weeks away sooooo should go by uber fast!!

Lauren hiiiiiiii wuv u!

Leese yup our kids will have to date and get married..this way we will see eachoter all the time!! I agree to that x 1000000000

Kim whaaaaaaaaaaa u go girl the job is yours!! Maybe a lil bowchica wow wow to celebrate tonight?? Couldnt hurt..teeheeeheee..

Liz holy poopers the 3 month mark is almost upon u!! Yessssssssssssssssssss

Rach what up buttercup? How u doin? LOL sounds like a hot pick up line lolol


----------



## lauren10

so i just saw a thread in another section where people are buddying up and sending each other a little box of sweets unique to where they live. is that not a great idea that we should do? granted, the US and Canada will be similar, but we could still swap and send our favorites just for fun! OMG I get Emma!!!! lol :) 

Really, what do you think? It could be cute and fun to get a little package of goodies in the mail! Is it too much?


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL I'm in as always!!!!!! Cheaper than our meet up trip which I still like :blush:


----------



## jessy1101

Crap once again i've been runing around like a headless chicken and now am drinking cold timmy coffee...yuckkk..but still...it's timmys...

It's official i dont think i'll ever be able to take time off again lololol...i came back to 517 emails after only 4 goddamn days..something whack goin on....

I'd also like to insert that all this crazyness is making me sex craved to compensate..and DH is being a lil bitch and not givin in to my whims LOLOL. He was actualy shocked when i told him to nut up...as if it's some type of insult to his manhood and blablalbla..i stopped listening threw half of his rant and once again tried to grip his weenie..he was like ur not even listening to meeee...ya dude? I can totaly see ur vagina at this point...sad...


----------



## jessy1101

Basicly we send candy?? Lots of candy?? I've already got Leese's mailing adresse so easy peasy. And i also want to get Lisette cuz also easy peasy mail wise LOL...we live 2 hours away from eachother lololol..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy :rofl::rofl::rofl:

I wuv you bunches sweetie pea!!!! Tell those crazies at your work to NUT UP AS WELL :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Btw I told H about your naming kids spices next...he likes Paprika :nope: LMAO....He laughed sooo hard I ALMOST told him about the NUT UP....ALMOST :blush:


----------



## crystalclaro

ok sorry for jumping in but I have to say a BIG THANK YOU to you guys about the earlier conversation about " nut up" I was reading the posts last night and laughing when my hubby asked me what was so funny, so I told him about the husbands complaining and said to him " they sound just like you " !!!! he says " see I'm not the only one then " I then asked him "so you have a vagina too"? hahahah . i guess he does not like the idea of someone saying he has a vagina and put in a very very good performance with no complaint :) and I have convinced him that we have to Bd every other day until my next AF because I'm not sure when I will ovulate because of the MC.... but in all honestly I think I already ovulated a few days ago .... heheheheh


----------



## lauren10

Yeah...we'll put a price limit on it, and you send a box of your fave treats to the person...maybe with a little love note or something :) Something that will definitely brighten your day and be soo delicious. 

I think each person should buy for someone out of their country. I'll draw names and I won't cheat, I promise! 

Let me know who's in and what price limit we should do. $10, $15, $20 (or the equivalent in Euros!) I'll do whatever. FUN!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi Crystal! woo hoo! nice going!!! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

You're welcome to join us for the laughs anytime crystal! And good job on the sneaky bd-ing hehe!!


----------



## jessy1101

Well it's true i'm a sex depraved overworked chica. 

Seriously i dont get how whack shit happens to me day to day...creepy!!


----------



## lauren10

SWEETS. PLEASE DISCUSS THE SWEETS! now it's all i can think about.


----------



## crystalclaro

Lauren... I love the idea of treats in the mail, and you would be surprised at the different stuff between USA and Canada, I always go through withdrawal when im state side, they have no dill pickle or ketchup chips, no smarties, coffee crisp, glosset raisins ( they have another kind but not as tasty) I have never seen a butter tart state side either :( and those yummy bars that look like sponge inside them ( i forget what they are called) ohh and no aero bars!!! 
so if someone wants to be a treat buddy with me :) I will send lots of yumminess from Hawaii


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal lololol u go girl!! Definetly feel free to join in anytime it's the whole point of this thread!! Feel good and say the most whack shiz possible.

Lauren sounds pretty good!! I'm in for i guess 15$ is pretty decent right? Hmmm...fav sweets...mhhhmm...'homer simpson mouth water' gaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> Lauren... I love the idea of treats in the mail, and you would be surprised at the different stuff between USA and Canada, I always go through withdrawal when im state side, they have no dill pickle or ketchup chips, no smarties, coffee crisp, glosset raisins ( they have another kind but not as tasty) I have never seen a butter tart state side either :( and those yummy bars that look like sponge inside them ( i forget what they are called) ohh and no aero bars!!!
> so if someone wants to be a treat buddy with me :) I will send lots of yumminess from Hawaii

Ohh...my...god...i...just...died....LOLOLOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mmmmmm......sweets......


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG OK pregnant lady drueling here!!!!!!!!! 

I'm in lauren, do the draw we trust ya :winkwink: I could easily spend $100 so i won't vote on price! LOL

Welcome crystal! Glad we could help with extra sneeky BD'ing! :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

OMG plz tell me people like Jelly bellys??? And gummy bears??? And fudge from Rocky mountain chocolate factory????????????

Damnit i'm givin myself a sugar aneurysme..


----------



## themarshas

Yummy!! I love Candy! I'm all for it and w/e is fine on the price limit. Include me in the list!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I'll be in too! Are we talking U.S $ or Canadian $??? I am going to have to look up the exchange rate so I don't short anyone!


LOL! Welcome to the craziness Crystal! I actually stole "nut up" from a lady at work. She is the quietest, nicest, person, then I heard that phrase come out of her mouth and I about peed my pants! We have used that phrase discretely at work for probably a year now!


----------



## crystalclaro

Jelly belly's are awesome , they have a jelly belly factory in California . When my daughter was about 11 they had the harry potter ones with flavors such as dirt,boogers,earwax. They were disgusting !!!! we got them at the movie and did not know the flavors because it was dark, she just kept saying "mommy this taste weird" so I would taste test it for her and could not figure out why they tasted weird until the lights came on and I read the box !!! I thought I was going to puke!!! after that her and her cousins would ask me to buy them so they could trick the smaller kids into eating them!!! lol


----------



## Krippy

I'm in for the candy exchange too! That sounds fantastic!

As for naming babies after spices...Our second name for a boy is Basil. We love it and my husband is a chef! Hahahaha!


----------



## lauren10

Ok, i'll separate the canadians from the americans and put Emma in the canadian group (if she wants to play) i think that will even it up! Let's say about $15 - us and canada are pretty close right now in value, about 2 cents difference. Emma that's almost 12 Euros. Does that sound right? 

There's definitely some canadian/us candy difference, but not quite like the difference with the UK I'll bet!!! Oh and don't get me started on the smarties/rockets situation. ha

ok when i hear from everyone i'll do a name draw. I'm excited!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG soooo excited now :happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:

Crysal your H is a chef?????!!! SCORE!!!! Your stock just went up on here girlie!!! What's for dinner? :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg im soooooo excited! Sweeties in the mail, I camt wait for that day to come, im so in!!! 
Lauren we don't use euros we use pounds so ill work it out but prob about £8/9 I think?! I cant wait to shop, near dh's work there is an old fashioned sweet shop where they have the sweets in big jars and weigh them out and everything!! Im going over on Friday so ill have alook for some good stuff eek!


----------



## themarshas

When I go to our local place I'm totally going to have just as much candy picked out for myself... this could be bad... or oooohhh so good


----------



## MrsMoo72

SOh ues Liz, guegues


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sorry, phone blip hehe!!

I was gonna say - oh yes Liz, guess I will have to pick myself up a little somethin somethin!! It would be rude not to!


----------



## Krippy

One of the reasons I married him was because he can cook! LOL!


----------



## crystalclaro

can i be on the american list??? I am canadian but I live in both Alberta and Hawaii and right now I'm in Hawaii , I will be here a while because we are trying to catch an egg :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Once again, may I just say.....mmmmmm......sweeties.....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok im googling for us sweets now haha! Cant believe you guys have lucky charms cereal - I miss that so much!!


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> Omg im soooooo excited! Sweeties in the mail, I camt wait for that day to come, im so in!!!
> Lauren we don't use euros we use pounds so ill work it out but prob about £8/9 I think?! I cant wait to shop, near dh's work there is an old fashioned sweet shop where they have the sweets in big jars and weigh them out and everything!! Im going over on Friday so ill have alook for some good stuff eek!

haha! oh yeah, i'm such a dummy! i've been to england too. der.


----------



## crystalclaro

yea lucky charms are good but i like shreddies from canada . I guess because I'm type 1 diabetic I have eventually toned down my sweet tooth. But I do love kinder eggs , they have them in Canada but not in the states very often. and the smarties rocket thing is funny. I get into arguments with my american friends about that . lol


----------



## lauren10

crystalclaro said:


> can i be on the american list??? I am canadian but I live in both Alberta and Hawaii and right now I'm in Hawaii , I will be here a while because we are trying to catch an egg :)

yes of course....and.......JEALOUS!!!! I've never been.


----------



## lauren10

crystalclaro said:


> yea lucky charms are good but i like shreddies from canada . I guess because I'm type 1 diabetic I have eventually toned down my sweet tooth. But I do love kinder eggs , they have them in Canada but not in the states very often. and the smarties rocket thing is funny. I get into arguments with my american friends about that . lol

I'm from Boston and was not too happy with the fact Canadians call smarties rockets, and smarties to them are those little gross chocolates!! 

so I think we'll pair up and exchange candies with your buddy. did everyone want in?


----------



## lauren10

i'm trying to think of what I miss from the US. Really what I miss is American cheese. I can't get it here!


----------



## crystalclaro

Lauren are you American or Canadian?? I see your profile thing says NB, I was born and raised in NB in Harvey Station. and you should make a trip to Hawaii some time or any tropical place for that matter. I love the weather but if you have to stay in a hotel it can be expensive , lucky for me my husband has lived here for 16 years so when I come to the Island I stay at his parents . But once he has his green light to move to Canada it will be bye bye Hawaii for a very long time :( I wish I could just immigrate to this side but my husband is still a citizen of Vietnam sooo its either Canada or Vietnam!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Our smarties are little round chocs with crispy coloured shells - are they smarties or rockets to you?!?


----------



## lauren10

crystalclaro said:


> Lauren are you American or Canadian?? I see your profile thing says NB, I was born and raised in NB in Harvey Station. and you should make a trip to Hawaii some time or any tropical place for that matter. I love the weather but if you have to stay in a hotel it can be expensive , lucky for me my husband has lived here for 16 years so when I come to the Island I stay at his parents . But once he has his green light to move to Canada it will be bye bye Hawaii for a very long time :( I wish I could just immigrate to this side but my husband is still a citizen of Vietnam sooo its either Canada or Vietnam!!!

oh wow! I was born and raised in Boston, and moved to NB almost 4 years ago to be with my now husband!! We're right outside of Fredericton. When can he move to Canada? I got here through my job really, that was the fastest way!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Where's Lisa this afternoon? I'm sure she'll want in that lil sweetie :)

Hey it can be early Valentines gifts to eachother! Aaawwwwww :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

They are smarties to us here in Canada. Rockets are a small sugar candy here that we give out at Halloween time.


----------



## crystalclaro

American cheese??? you mean like the white stuff at subway??? lol or the yellow stuff kind of like cheddar cheese???


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> Lauren are you American or Canadian?? I see your profile thing says NB, I was born and raised in NB in Harvey Station. and you should make a trip to Hawaii some time or any tropical place for that matter. I love the weather but if you have to stay in a hotel it can be expensive , lucky for me my husband has lived here for 16 years so when I come to the Island I stay at his parents . But once he has his green light to move to Canada it will be bye bye Hawaii for a very long time :( I wish I could just immigrate to this side but my husband is still a citizen of Vietnam sooo its either Canada or Vietnam!!!
> 
> oh wow! I was born and raised in Boston, and moved to NB almost 4 years ago to be with my now husband!! We're right outside of Fredericton. When can he move to Canada? I got here through my job really, that was the fastest way!Click to expand...

well I have to sponsor him on a spouse visa and that can take up to a year depending on when we get all the paper work completed or hopefully once his passport comes from Vietnam he will be able to come on a visitors visa and then I will apply as a spouse for him. He is having some immigration issues state side right now so we are hoping he gets to Canada before he has to go back to Vietnam.
Outside of Fredericton ??? where ? I love New Brunswick it's beautiful and Fredericton is a pretty little "city" but I have a hard time with the dining choices !!! I went to Culinary school in Vancouver then worked in the bay area of California and then NY and have traveled a little bit to other places so my taste in food is out of range for what they have to offer in Fredericton. lol
Unless of course I could eat seafood ( allergy) but my god i do miss fiddleheads !!! yummy drenched in butter and vinegar


----------



## themarshas

hahaha I don't look at the white sliced cheese from Subway as a real cheese. But I'm from Vermont where the only "real" cheese is Cheddar. As for smarties, I think of hard sour and sweet candies (I happen to hate them). I've never heard of rockets...


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay for lisette!!!!!! xoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

i maybe ovulating on your bday lisette, dont know w the clomid! ahhhh lol that would be so great o on cd 14 or so- i cant imagine lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww sweet pea that would be amamzing! My bday has always been super duper lucky so this year may it be lucky for us both :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

yesss omg ur scan cant wait! lol

whats ur due date again? 

i wonder what mine will be if i concieve feb. bc of my new shorter cycles..ahh lol i cant wait, and im convinced im going to have twins, dont ask lol idk why its so werird ah!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I think is beautiful u have that strong gut feeling :) First PUPO twins!!! Goosebumps thinking of the day u post that amazing scan pic for us!!! GAHHH :)

My edd is Aug.28...still feels very unreal...maybe after I see & hear a heartbeat ya know...can't wait for that day...

xoxoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

venti hot chocolate ahhhh :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

everything is going to be great for you lisette! im so happy for you hunni, and i cant wait to see your scan love ya xo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Love ya too girlie! We're all gonna be just glowing happy preggos really soon hun! And when all our little babies are here?! Watch out proud mama's club PUPO style :winkwink:

What's for dinner girls?


----------



## keepthefaithx

we all have to have play dates 1 or 2 a year..lol

:)

i had a chicken salad w nuts & cranberries and garganzola cheese YUMMMM you???


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww definate mommy plan dates! Uummm I mean for the kids :) lol

Heartburn really bad tonight so a bagel & butter & now stealing H's baked potatoe! Very balanced I know! Lol
Yours sounds delish Lisa! Keep up the good work....mmmmmm all that cruise food soon!!! Drrruuueeellll


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea next week my diet is going to ruined...too much good food to watch!


----------



## Krippy

My husband is off work tonight so he is making me Portobello mushroom chicken with mashed potatoes and asparagus. Oh heaven being married to a chef! :)


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> Our smarties are little round chocs with crispy coloured shells - are they smarties or rockets to you?!?

those are smarties to canadians, and nothing to americans!! lol. your rockets are american smarties!

I agree about the Freddy cuisine after living in boston...lol...we have 1 great place, and one just closed. :( we're in Beaver Dam

I'm talkin' white Land o'Lakes American cheese sliced thin at the deli..........yum!!! omg. my parents buy it by the pound when I come home. 

ok so tomorrow at work i'll draw names for the First Annual PUPO Valentine's Sweety Swap!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wats that lauren?!!! Sounds fun lol

Omg kristin so lucky my husband can hardly boil water lolol


----------



## jkb11

i'm in too! I so don't need it but anything with white or dark chocolate yum!!! I agree sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Does anyone have a nut allergy or anything? Dont wanna be sending anaphylactic shock in the mail haha!


----------



## lauren10

Good question Emma!! 

My DH doesn't cook either. So jealous!!


----------



## Twinkie210

No allergies here! And I LOVE chocolate (hint hint for whoever gets my name!) especially dark chocolate!

I am going to have to do some research and see what candy is only available in the U.S.!


----------



## lauren10

Rach honey, are you in for the candy swap? don't feel like you have to!!


----------



## themarshas

No allergies here! And I love all candy, chocolate or hard, sweet or sour. 

Good morning all! 

I just read your comments about what you were all having for dinner and I can now go for a stuffed mushroom and that salad sounded amazing... it's 8:30 am... goodness I'm a fat kid (or going to be). Thank god for good genetics.

AFM- today we're going to tour our first daycare. Seems crazy that I'm only 12 weeks and we have to pick a daycare already. This is really our only daycare option as all the others are booked until Feb 2013, this one expects openings in Nov 2012. Fortunetly family is already offering to help out for the first few months while we don't have daycare, after my leave.


----------



## lauren10

Ok so there is an odd number....so Rach, we'll be in a 3 way! (As JT says "It's not gay if it's in a 3 way...with a honey in the middle there's some lee way") And Rach if you opt out no problem.

Drumroll please....

The first annual PUPO Valentine's Sweety Swap buddies are.....

*Kimberly & Jessy

Kristin & Lisa

Crystal -> Lauren -> Rach (is your name crystal? or are we just calling you that, lol)

Lisette & Liz

Emma & Stacie* (oooh stacie so lucky getting UK candy!!)

Ok so everyone PM each other to exchange addresses and talk about favorites and wishlists!....limit of $15 roughly CAN and USD, or £9-10 - and if shipping is crazy feel free to factor that in to the price. 

Let's aim for the goodies to arrive before Valentine's Day - so you've got a month! 

Happy sweet hunting!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yayyy!! Wow that starts off a freaking awsome hump day!! And i got Kim yayyy happy happy happy.

How is everybody? Last night it was steak francais with rice and grilled zucchini. My hubby also loves to cook soooo bonus!! 

Happy hump day to all! Damn already wednesday thank god the week is going by fast-ish...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren you ROCK babe!!! Thanks for turning us on to this awesome idea :thumbup:

Liz my candy buddy!!!!! HAPPY HAPPY 12 WEEKS TODAY GIRLIE!!!!!!

How's everyone feeling this morning? I was totally jelous of all the yummy food talk being prepared by H's no less :happydance:
This morning however is a whole diffrent story....had to coax myself into taking the tinest sips and bites of my favorite Starbucks breakfast and latte....bring it on...if this is ms and it means the LO is growing strong :thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

I'm super dee dooper good! Hmmm...wonder why i'm in such a over the top peppy mood...hint hint...LOLOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL LOL Jessy baby I've missed our chats ssssssoooooo much!!!!!!! You done squinting at everyone in your office? LOL I was thinking of your yesterday when I was doing the same....like seriously people SMARTEN UP!!!!!!!!! 

Oh and my guess is BOW CHICA WOW WOW :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LOL LOL Jessy baby I've missed our chats ssssssoooooo much!!!!!!! You done squinting at everyone in your office? LOL I was thinking of your yesterday when I was doing the same....like seriously people SMARTEN UP!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh and my guess is BOW CHICA WOW WOW :winkwink:

OMG i know we hardly have anytime these days for chatting! U need to fill me up on all the deets for ur cruise!! Pics would also be awsome lolol. I've started looking at all the different options cruising in europe for this summer! Suggestions??

And can i just say..he was waiting for me the minute i walked in with his...package standing for attention??? Baaahhhh i was like holy crap can u welcome me home like this everyday????????????:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Good Job Jessy's H's!!!!!!!! See the NUT UP worked overnight :rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG Eurpoe cruise??!!!! I could send you a whole fricken binder!!!!!! How much time off you got to work with? Where have you been already in Eurpoe? Budget much of a concern?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> WOW Good Job Jessy's H's!!!!!!!! See the NUT UP worked overnight :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> OMG Eurpoe cruise??!!!! I could send you a whole fricken binder!!!!!! How much time off you got to work with? Where have you been already in Eurpoe? Budget much of a concern?

Yup yup and if i'm lucky i'll be able to properly welcome him home tonight teeeheeeheeee.

Well our vacation is from july 20th to august 5th 2012. So whenever in between there. Money wise if i can stick to around the 3000$ ish point for the cruise and flight it would be a bonus..maybe i'll get lucky lolol. We've only been to paris and amsterdam. But we'd love Italy...or greece..or turkey..or etc etc.


----------



## Krippy

All right Lisa! Let's do this! I am pumped for the candy! Why don't you PM me your address and then I will PM you right back with mine! ;)

Happy candy and sweet hunting!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm soooo ready to shop :happydance:

How you doing this morning Kristen? Do you chart your temps or do OPK's? Are ya in your 2WW yet?


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok guys im confused we are exchanging chocolates!?!?!!!!!!

woohooooo


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy omg europe cruise!!!!!??!?!!? omggggggggggg!!


----------



## Krippy

I am in the 2WW! I test on the 21st but oh gosh I am so anxious already. The hubby is headed out of town for work starting this Sat for 2 weeks so he will be gone when I test. I am really quite scared about that. I am not sure how I will react either way the test goes!

But I have been crazy tired, sore back, and vivid dreams...But the full moon might have something to do with all of that! Oh and itchy eyes which I had with my last pregnancy but who knows....Just have to wait it out and not get too insane on the way!

I don't chart or use OPKs because I have ovulation pain that is always spot on. That is how we got pregnant with RJ, our angel, so I am hoping it will happen that way again! Finger crossed! ;)

How are you this morning?


----------



## Krippy

Exchanging and sort of chocolate or candy that we can get our hands on! :)


----------



## lauren10

Lisa you must have missed those pages...we're doing a little Valentine's day swap of treats that either are your favorite, the person's favorite, or unique to your area! It's too bad we're not more diverse in the countries...I want to try everything from around the world!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg i love this idea! pupo valentine!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Mhhhm.....sugar...mhhmm...


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Lisa baby read 5-10 pages back! I voted you would be in :winkwink:

Kristen sooo exciting! Don't worry sweetie we'll get ya through the wait and testing day :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

So excited for the candy swap! Emma- any requests? LOL... I have never sent a package overseas before... I am not sure how long it will take? I'll try to ship mine next week (I probably won't get a chance to before then.)

Ugh! This day is dragging on!!! Work sucks so much! I want to go crawl into bed! And to make matters worse, I think my body was trying to O this week, but didn't... my temps have been all crazy and I had EWCM, but now it seems to be drying up! and my OPKs are soooo light, not even close to +. WAAAaaaaa! But! I start progesterone on Friday, so even if I don't O, hopefully that will start my AF when I finish???? This is seeming like another crazy cycle. wtf!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> So excited for the candy swap! Emma- any requests? LOL... I have never sent a package overseas before... I am not sure how long it will take? I'll try to ship mine next week (I probably won't get a chance to before then.)
> 
> Ugh! This day is dragging on!!! Work sucks so much! I want to go crawl into bed! And to make matters worse, I think my body was trying to O this week, but didn't... my temps have been all crazy and I had EWCM, but now it seems to be drying up! and my OPKs are soooo light, not even close to +. WAAAaaaaa! But! I start progesterone on Friday, so even if I don't O, hopefully that will start my AF when I finish???? This is seeming like another crazy cycle. wtf!

Holy crap it does seem like a crazy cycle!! WTF right?


----------



## jessy1101

I'm happy cuz i've finaly chosen which restaurant to go to for Vday!! It's called Perspective

https://brookstreet.com/perspectives.php

Now do i do the valentines day 5 course meal or choose another number of course meal??

https://brookstreet.com/pdfs/ValentinesMenu.pdf

https://brookstreet.com/pdfs/PerspectivesDinner.pdf

Help meeeeeee LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm has anybody ever done a blind tasting menu?? Is it any good and worth the price??


----------



## keepthefaithx

o0ooo i think i may be going into queens for vday! theres an AMAZINGGG italian restaurant that ive been craving lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Stacie I like anything with sugar in haha!! Im really easy to please! Ive never sent anything overseas either so might take me a while to figure it out! Ill look for bits on Friday xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Can we all go home now???


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Can we all go home now???

I second that! But it is only noon here!


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> Can we all go home now???

Yes please!! However, it's only 1:15... do do do do do do do do do do... only 3hours and 45 minutes... man that's depressing...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Very happy 12 weeks Liz xxx


----------



## Krippy

Hey Lisa! Your mailbox is full! Hahahaha!

I am praying for you too doll! It will happen for us we just have to stay positive! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its clear hunni!

ahh lol

fxd for all of us!!! 2012 beans!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

its 2pm hereeeeee!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Can't wait to start shopping for you Stacie! Anything in particular you fancy?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Happy 12 weeks liz!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea kristin what chocolate do you loveeeeeeeee!!?


----------



## crystalclaro

Good Morning everyone its 9:27 am here :) and I'm tired already!!!
ugghhh I cant decide if I'm optimistic or pessimistic this cycle :( 
I think I may be 6 days past ovulation , last cycle I got a BFP at 10 days past ovulation. This time Im scared to get a BFN . I don't really have any symptoms as of yet but I do have lack of AF symptoms. So I'm holding onto the thought that lack of AF symptoms is a good thing.
The only early symptoms I felt last time was my joints felt loose or rather the ligaments around them, I kinda fell that now and my eyes are itchy . ohh and I feel cramps on and off and that happens before AF and it happened when I had my BFP.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey crystal, first time im seeing ya on here!

hi im lisa lol

this whole process is scary but we gotta be positive and we will get our beans 2012 is our year!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

ohh and yes Lauren my name is actually Crystal :D


----------



## lauren10

Jessy I always wanted to try a tasting menu. Blind I'd probably do...There are a few things I wouldn't want to eat, like sweet breads or testicles or something. So you don't know what you're getting until you get it? 

thinking about and praying for all my pupos to catch that freakin egg this month!!! or rather....your OH's sperm to catch the egg. GO SPERM!! 

Liz congrats on 12 weeks!


----------



## Krippy

Lisa...I love any sort of chocolate or candy! It is definitely my weakness and what I always crave...Sugar!!!


----------



## Krippy

Hey Crystal...I am about 5-6 dpo and I have a lack of symptoms too. Only thing that is here is the itchy eyes and fatigue which happened with my last pregnancy. So hard not to symptom spot! ;)


----------



## crystalclaro

Hello Lisa , thanks for the encouragement. 
and lauren thanks for a laugh !!! you wouldn't want to eat testicles ..... that made me LOL for sure . My MIL is going to wonder what is wrong with me


----------



## crystalclaro

ok Krippy we can hold onto itch eyes !!! I have never heard of that as a symptom but who knows right :D


----------



## Krippy

It has something to do with hormones, etc. I looked it up because this happened to me like crazy last time: 
There is a condition known as dry eye syndrome which commonly affects women. It appears to be related to hormonal changes and is quite common in pregnancy.
Holding on to that tight! As well as the crazy dreams I have been having! ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

im more of salty girl, but i do love my chocolate!


----------



## crystalclaro

https://au.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20091208164018AApY2CL
Krippy look at that link :)


----------



## crystalclaro

hahah you already googled it


----------



## crystalclaro

oh yea I forgot about the dreams, I never thought much about it b4 because it seems I dream often but last night I woke up my hubby yelling at him in my sleep . lol 
I had a dream he was with his ex GF and I found out ! stupid dreams :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

my husband said i woke up at like 4 am and screamed "cheap f---" and went back to bed! 

how crazy lol


----------



## crystalclaro

OMG:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO Lisa baby :hugs:

Awesome news we got some testers soon!!!!!!!! Go spermies GO!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

OMG you girls. I had to catch up on like 13 pages! Jeeze Louise!

The Valentine swap sounds awesome! I'm not too sure if i can do it or not because i had to fork out a bunch of $$ for my dog. I guess it all depends on the shipping prices. Like there's the flat rate boxes that are like $5 but what if you ship internationally? I heard it can be $25? If so, i def wouldn't be able to do it :( 

You all are definitely making me hungry though. I've slipped on the dieting. Can't help but give into pizza and Logan Roadhouse! mmm all you can eat peanuts and rolls. It's exactly like Texas Roadhouse. Anyone had it? Texas Roadhouse has the BEST rolls ever. Serves with cinnamon butter which is to die for. When you eat the peanuts you just throw the peanuts on the floor. YES, on the floor. When you walk in, you step all over nut shells. It's awesome.

Happy 12 weeks Liz! So happy everything is going awesome for you and Lauren! Lisa you def have to have the first PUPO twin babies! AWHH would be SO damn cute. Lisette, your numbers are just awesome. can't wait to see a pic of your next scan! 

AFM, i've just been 'relaxing'. Not really all into the TTC thing right now lol. I am, but i'm not. I just don't have the energy to even turn on my CBFM. I guess because everytime i do it's a friggin disappointment! lol. Hopefully relaxation will be the key to a successful conception? Sometimes i have the urge to yell FU MESINA YOU LYING BIOTCH!


----------



## lauren10

That's ok Rach...no worries...that's totally understandable! 

My husband just said, "Do you trust these girls to not send you Anthrax?" Seriously!

He said I can eat it _first_ and open it outside. Which led me to say, "Do you think you're having any?? because you're not!"


----------



## babydust818

LOL i totally trust all you girlies. Got to love men. Ugh i can't seem to stop eating choc chip muffins. I bought 4 huge ones and already ate 2. uh oh... #3 is lookin at me.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg my husband too was like umm ur just guna give out our address you dont really know them...LOLOL


----------



## themarshas

Love love love Texas Roadhouse. You're making me want a steak... and their rolls with cinnamon butter. delicious! 

On another note, trust you all not to poison me haha or send me junk mail!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, shows a difference with my hubby - thinking of his belly first he said "that is so awesome!!"


----------



## Krippy

My husband was stoked too...Are they from the states? Awesome....can they send me some Cherry Coke. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## keepthefaithx

My dh wasnt mad or anything he was just like hm...lol

okay so one of the dr i work for is 80 and hes dating a 30 year old hooker...lol

seriously tho...

American express called for him and my friend at work heard the whole convo, they went to mexican and he took her to look at engagement rings (theyve been together like 5 months)(the question is how many other guys is she with.) the guy told her the one she liked was 4600, so he said okay blah blah he got it for her and i guess they are engaged now ewwww!!

But american express said the guys charged him 46,000 dollars! He got screwed, and its in mexico!!!!!!!!!

Omg hes bugging out can you imagine....

Like he changed so much since meeting her forgot bout his whole family and apparently he doesnt talk to his family anymore and is leaving his new fiance everything,what a sucker, he has 3 daughters

like i cant....


----------



## keepthefaithx

kris-u guys dont have cherry coke wtf?!


----------



## babydust818

Andrew was like "huh, that sounds cool". My mother on the other hand would be like, "Rach you don't know them you shouldn't do that". Amazing how times have changed.


----------



## jessy1101

OMG texas roadhouse is the ultimate best thing evaaaa. The rolls and that cinny butter r to freakin die for!!

Seriously if we had time to concut antrax me no thinks we d b on here huh? Strange that it didnt even worry me?

I already know what im gettin Kim teeheee i didnt even need to ask. 

Anybody watching the People s choice awards tonight?? My sexy bb Ian Somerhalder is up for some yessssss salivating right now mhhmmm...


----------



## crystalclaro

heheh Lauren tell you hubby its ok I am a fellow newbie :) ( New Brunswick) and I don't know what anthrax looks like. too bad fiddle heads don't come in candy form  every time I think of home thats what I crave. Have you had them yet???


----------



## Krippy

Yep...really hard to find here and my husband goes bananas for it. So he stocks up...My brother lives in Fargo, ND so everytime they come to visit they bring a case or 2! :)


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy, where is your hubby from?? I do remember finding fiddle heads in the frz section when I use to live in Vancouver ... you r talking about fiddle heads no??? my bad if your not


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> My dh wasnt mad or anything he was just like hm...lol
> 
> okay so one of the dr i work for is 80 and hes dating a 30 year old hooker...lol
> 
> seriously tho...
> 
> American express called for him and my friend at work heard the whole convo, they went to mexican and he took her to look at engagement rings (theyve been together like 5 months)(the question is how many other guys is she with.) the guy told her the one she liked was 4600, so he said okay blah blah he got it for her and i guess they are engaged now ewwww!!
> 
> But american express said the guys charged him 46,000 dollars! He got screwed, and its in mexico!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Omg hes bugging out can you imagine....
> 
> Like he changed so much since meeting her forgot bout his whole family and apparently he doesnt talk to his family anymore and is leaving his new fiance everything,what a sucker, he has 3 daughters
> 
> like i cant....

Are you sure you don't work for a writer for a soap opera!?!?! That is beyond ridiculous and really sad...silly old man! But this story made my day!


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy ... ignore my previous post.... your talking about cherry coke . lol


----------



## Krippy

crystalclaro said:


> Krippy, where is your hubby from?? I do remember finding fiddle heads in the frz section when I use to live in Vancouver ... you r talking about fiddle heads no??? my bad if your not

Sorry Crystal...I was confused. There are so many convos going on here. I do know what fiddleheads are and they are yummy but Lisa and I were talking about Cherry coke. We live in Kelowna and yes they are readily available.
:thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow... it is hard to keep all the conversations straight!

First wth are fiddle heads? LOL

I LOVE Texas Roadhouse! (We have a Logan's too, but Texas Roadhouse is way better!) Mmmmm Rolls with cinnamon butter!


----------



## keepthefaithx

your not allowed to mail soda tho are you? lol

yea kristin im not sending u anthrax dont worry....LOL

did you guys not read the post about my doctor...hahhaa


----------



## lauren10

yes i've tried fiddleheads! yummy with salt. 

It didn't cross my mind for a second that any of you would hurt me! I highly doubt there are serial killers lurking on a try to conceive after a miscarriage forum...lol. Hubby just wants more reasons to get a gun...he's all about it. lol

i didn't understand really about your doctor Lisa....? He's dating a girl 50 years younger and she ripped off his credit card in Mexico? or someone else did?

I'm gonna try to get candy tomorrow! Crystal is there anything at bulk barn you like? I might hit that place up too...woot!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hes 80, dating a 30 year old, they met thru an escort service..LOL

he went to mexico and got her a ring for 4600, but they charged his card 46 THOUSAND! and they cant locate the place, prety much they ripped him off.....

ahh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol lauren u mad me laugh..your so right now! serial killers wouldnt really wanna hang on this site..LOLOL


----------



## Krippy

No we don't need any cherry coke...Don't worry. He has about 3 cases of 12 stashed away. That will last him a long time! :) Just sweets for me and I like anything salty too! ;)

Are you sure you don't work for a writer for a soap opera!?!?! That is beyond ridiculous and really sad...silly old man! But this story made my day!

I am not worried either! I think that we are all safe! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i never of texas roadhouse or fiddle heads..i assume texas roadhouse is a restaurant and fiddle heads are candy?> lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG you girls are making me pee my pants tonight!!! Imagine the midset of some cray person to come on TTCAL!! Lmao seriously I feel like I know u girls better than some of my family :hugs:

Lisa crazy freakin story chica! Like poor old man's daughters! I'd be furious!!!

Ok and what's this Roadhouse place with cinnamon rolls??? Jessy u got one near u? I'm gonna be close by for my next supperworks soon but I already had that incredible burger joint lined up for lunch....hhhmmmm so they do take out of just the breads?? LOL

Feeling better tonight can u guys tell? Ate a full plate of bbq chicken & frys with gravy!!! Mmmmmmmm yuuummmyy! 

Let's hear it from the chef's wives :) what's for dinner ladies?


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette it s freakin delicious!! But it s only in the states and the closest is Watertown which is close!

Omg u should let me know when ur in ottawa and i can pop by and see u'n burger place u do mean The Works right??? Whaaa it s the best!

Leese that shiz is just freaky deaky i agree major soap opera drama. Wtf is it with sugar daddys seriously..look at Hugh Hefner who thinks 20 year olds like him for his personnality pffffff


----------



## babydust818

you are SERIOUSLY missing OUT on Texas Roadhouse. They're THE BEST everrr. Best for your buck, that's for sure!

Dude, i hope this is the month for my eggo to be preggo. I hate that it's been 5 MONTHS already. Doesn't seem it but yet feels SO much longer..


----------



## babydust818

Watertown, NY?!?


----------



## jkb11

YAY I GOT JESS:happydance::happydance::happydance: 
JESS- WHATS SOME OF YOUR FAVS??? SWEET? SALTY? SOUR? THIS IS GONNA BE SO MUCH FUN! SO JESS I SEE YOU SENT ME A PM BUT IT IS BLANK WHEN I OPEN:shrug: I WILL PM YOU MY ADDRESS NOW:kiss: 

SO NICE EVERYBODY SEEMS TO BE DOING WELL! I WILL BE MIA FOR A LIL BIT! CAN'T REMEMBER IF I TOLD Y'ALL OR NOT BUT FOR CHRISTMAS I GOT HUBBY A TRIP TO A CASINO IN THE MOUNTAINS SO WE WILL BE THERE TIL SAT THEN WE ARE GOING HOUSE SHOPPING IN NORTH CAROLINA. I SHOULD BE BACK LATE SUNDAY NIGHT. I WILL MISS Y'ALL TERRIBLY :cry: BUT WILL CATCH UP AS SOON AS I CAN. WHEN HUBBY ISN'T LOOKING I WILL STALK FROM MY PHONE:haha: HOPE I HIT A JACKPOT:winkwink: 

XOXOXOX


----------



## keepthefaithx

The idea w the chocolates is so cute :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

R my preggo girls getting hungry n craving yettt?? :)


----------



## crystalclaro

faith.. fiddleheads are not candy they are a wild fern type thing that grows in the woods, you pick them then boil or steam them and eat it with butter and some vinegar , I know it sounds weird but they are so so so yummy!!!
umm Lauren I have never been to bulk barn


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg i wud have guessed candy omggggg

Out of curiousity just wondering wat u think of the name brianna..u can b honest its cool lol


----------



## crystalclaro

brianna .... I like the sound of it but it does remind me of Rianah(wrong spelling) ( the singer) and i bet people would call her Bri for short.
I love the name Layla but my hubby hates it, and then I like Ella Marie or Ava Maria 
and he does not like those either :( he only likes boys names ( go figure) we like Ethan for a boy


----------



## crystalclaro

the name reminds me of Rihanna and I think she would get the nick name of Bri , but i do think it sounds nice


----------



## keepthefaithx

I always like a name then im like ehhh...boy will def be nicholas daniel after ours fathers..obviously dont need a name yet but its fun to think bout it lol


----------



## crystalclaro

ugggh sorry I answered twice, I thought my first answer disappeared


----------



## crystalclaro

I love your boy's name :) its a little hard for us to pick a second name because my husband is vietnamese and his family is very traditional and I don't really like viet names :( they are mostly one syllable and that the reason he does not like names with 2 syllables


----------



## Krippy

It is hard to pick for us too Crystal. My husband is muslim and we want something that is muslim but easy enough for Canadians to say too. For a boy we will name him Raif Shaheed or Basil Richard and a girl Hazel Eileen or Zahra Eileen. We had those picked out when we had RJ but since he had passed we thought it would be nice to name him after my dad you passed in May 2010. Names are the fun but most difficult part! :)

I knew a girl named Brianne and she was always so happy...sometimes too happy. If you like B's I really like Bryn/Brynn and it can work for a boy or a girl.


----------



## lauren10

Brianna is pretty! 

I love love the name Hazel! but we can't use it b/c our last name begins with H and it would be too rhymie. We also wanted to name our daughter Heidi, because that's the name of the sailboat we fell in love on!! but can't use it for the same reason.

Bulk barn has among other things...giant buckets of candy that you scoop out of. they have everything! 

Oh Lisa that's crazy about the credit card scam!! usually the cc companies are good about covering that stuff though, right?

I'm craving fruit again! glad it's something healthy! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 14 weeks Lauren :happydance: How quick has that gone?!

So i had my re-scan this morning - still no conclusion - sac has grown from 11mm to 17mm but still nothing in it :nope: She said it either has to be bigger than 25mm and empty, stop growing or start shrinking.... So i'm still in limbo, i told her i was hoping for a resolution and she said the dr thought they had been scanning me too often so gotta leave it 2 weeks this time. Hopefully we will know something definite then.

To be honest i've accepted that it's not happening this time and i'm so sick of people looking at my uterus and poking me about!!!


----------



## lauren10

Emma honey I'm so sorry! This must be so frustrating that you can't get any answers yet and they're leaving you hanging. I don't blame you for not wanting to be poked anymore. 

:( 


a million hugs xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- That really sucks. I read somewhere that if the sack is bigger than 13mm and there is no visable yolk sac that a blighted ovum can be diagnosed... I can't believe that they are making you wait two more weeks! Obviously the pregnancy isn't progressing normally, you would think they could start discussing your options with you by now.

Well we had a nice little winter storm over night. There is only maybe an inch of snow on the ground right now but it was horrible getting to work!


----------



## themarshas

Emma- that really sucks that you're just sitting in limbo for a few more weeks. I can't imagine how impatient you must be at this point. 

I like the name Brianna, one of my cousins is Brianna Mae which is pretty nice and it's not that common anymore I don't think. When I was young I knew several people with the name and now I rarely hear it.

As for names we like Alexis Taylor (or Alexys) and Colby Allen. Simple names with middle names that have meaning to us.


----------



## Twinkie210

I like the name brianna!

My girl's name is Lacie Marie. The name Lena is growing on me too... Boys are kind of up in the air.

Lauren- My last name beings with L and both my girl's name and DS's name begins with L. I kind of like the alliteration. The problem I have is that my last name is one syllable, so I almost need a longer middle name, but the family names I want to use are all shorter...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris..love zahra!! Soo pretty

Emma..im so sorry u have to go thru this such bullshit y they cant diagnose...

:( hugs xoxo

Well my thing is w grls we wanna convert a varient of anne in the name for dhs mom that died...


So its s little harder if not in first name then middle...but id rather combine it w sumthing in thr first bc i really dont like anne but itself lol


I like liliana n adriana ....wel see lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren its funny u say that bc a girl at my job daughter has a girl named hazel michelle her last name is harris

Hazel harris...i think it sounds so cute lol


----------



## lauren10

I"m not against the first initials matching....but you have to admit that Heidi H****y sounds a little too....I don't know, matchy...with the H and hard 'e', I think it's too much. Hazel H****y isn't bad actually...but something about the first letters and the syllables matching...don't like it! lol

There is a Heather H****y in the family...but that doesn't sound as harsh to me.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol k i gotcha...are there other names u like?


----------



## lauren10

The girls names I like are: Josephine, Georgia, Virginia (I like old school!), and boys: Nason, Charles, Bruce, Joseph

The only one of all of those we somewhat agree on is Bruce! argh! yet all he's come up with is Sarah. lol

i bleeped out my last name the previous post. :) bnb strings come up at the top when I search so I don't like that! am i paranoid?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies :wave:

Woke up ssssooooo hungry today! Good sign I guess :)

How's everyone feeling? I can't wait to candy shop!

Rach I have put it on my list of stops while in the US! I swear H is gonna be like are we just eating our way through this trip? LOL

Jessy yes that's the burger place...been dreaming of it ever since you sent me that menu!!!! DRUELLLLL!!!! I'll definately send you a note when I know my next date!

Lisa babe...not too many more sleeps now!!!!!! Brianna....hhhmmmm I like it...just don't like Bro soo much...anything anna is super pretty though!

Stacie glad I'm not the only one who LIKED matchy matchy! LOL....Our family name starts with M so if I find M names we agree on I'd like that! Any more O pains girlie? When is your next Dr check up?

Kim ssssssoooo awesome about your little gettaway! We'll miss ya lots but when you get back....TEST TEST TEST time :hugs:

Kristen & Crystal...when are you guys thinking of testing again? How many more days do we gotta wait?

Emma hunni....blllllaaaaaaahhhhhh!!!!!!!!! Want me to call and yell at someone for you sweetie? Total BS!!!!!! :hugs:

Liz, candy buddy, how ya feeling this morning? Any specific cravings you wanna share :winkwink:

Lauren how's the cold coming? I love your name choises! My brother is Charles....so strong and mature as a name :)


----------



## themarshas

Good morning Lisette! I'm currently craving a starbucks white chocolate mocha. hahaha I really just want one. I haven't had any major cravings recently, mostly been focused on force feeding myself healthy foods when I really just want potatoes, rice, french fries, chips (aka bland starches). Last night I force fed myself a salad and chicken. It was lame because I wanted neither of them. Food aversions are definetly improving- I couldn't even think about the word salad for the first 10 weeks without feeling incredibly ill, and I cooked chicken by myself last night for the first time since my BFP. Raw chicken=nausea. I'm still craving sushi, juice, fruit and anything salty though... weird the things that our body does during pregnancy.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy thursday morning to all!!! OMG friday the 13th tomorrow oooooooooo. I'm going to our friends place for a delicious raclette!! Remember what that is? With the grills and meats and veggys and bread and cheese mmmhmmm... i love it!! Takes like 3 hours but it's the freakin best!

I'm also craving rhum and red bull! How weird is that?? I hardly ever drink energy drinks cuz i'm an extremely over the top energetic person to begin with..hmmm..should b interesting. Since i kinda know this month is my catch the eggy month i'm going to have to get my drink on x 1000000. Hmmm..maybe not black out....but ohh well should b a good time hiiihiii.

Emma first off i am mentaly sending those r-etarded doctors u saw a severe case of extreme diarhea for the next week. That will teach those fuckers. I cant believe they r puttin u threw this shit wtf damnit...

Leese once again ur names r super cute! We're still sticking with Charlie Elizabeth for a for a girl and Alexis Louis for a boy. My DH's last name is Paul lolol how weird is that? Thankfully he has a composed first name cuz it would b weird if not..Marc-André Paul...so basicly first names for children r a teeny bit more tricky..

Lisette yessss the Works is to die for end of story. Definetly keep me posted on when ur coming!

Rach we're probably gonna get preg at almost the same time this month so that freakin rocks! And Stace will be also joining us so s'all good whaaaaaa.

Lauren 14 weeks omg omg happy and wuv u bunches!

Kim hoping u win big big bigggggg.

Liz what up chica??


----------



## lauren10

Cold is almost gone, thanks :) 

my favorite restaurant chain in the US is Panera. love love love the homemade bread and sandwiches and soups and bagels!!! i miss it!!! I also love Bertucci's Margherita pizza.


----------



## jessy1101

Names r sooooo tricky sometimes especialy here since we need a name that sounds good in both french and english. I adore Lucas in english but in french it's pronounced Loukaaa and omg sounds bad bad bad...DH was like WTF it sounds like a girl's name when u say it in french..damnit...

I love love love the name Alex for a boy not a fan of Alexandre..once again the french way is creepy. But DH wanted that as a nickname so voilaaaa Alexis. Bahhh i'll always call him Alex anywais so no biggie.


----------



## lauren10

oh ya, kimberly have a blast!!! 

lov you too jessy! xxx

i want bertucci's pizza for lunch dammit!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> oh ya, kimberly have a blast!!!
> 
> lov you too jessy! xxx
> 
> i want bertucci's pizza for lunch dammit!

Ahhh Lauren ur just totaly da best hunny bunny :hugs::hugs:


----------



## themarshas

PS- we put a deposit down on a daycare yesterday... CRAY CRAY! Seriously. We still have about 200 days until this LO is due! The options here are so limited! Our LO will be 4 months old before even getting into a daycare. And that's because we got extremely lucky and got the last opening in November of 2012. Their next opening was in March 2013 and all the others we've talked to didn't have openings until Feb 2013. We have friends due in May and their little one will be going to the same daycare which is really cool and they will be starting their LO at the same time because there is nothing before then. I can't imagine having to figure out 6 months of childcare before being able to get into a daycare. For us, I'm due the end of July, I'll take 4-6 weeks off (puts us mid sept), then my DH and I will both do part time and my mom and his stepmom will help us out for the remainder before out LO starts daycare the first week in Nov. Apparently you need to figure out childcare before even getting pregnant. Geesh! Touring the daycare went really well and I'm happy about the choice but man I feel unprepared! Eeek! It's all so scary and new!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow i'm so happy happy happy today lolol..well i mean that's normal but i dunno...i'm bouncy lol.

And i didnt even get any last night so it's not that either..weird huh? I just woke up this morning with this feelin like everything is going to b ok and it's all gonna work out fine...weird huh??


----------



## themarshas

lauren10 said:


> Cold is almost gone, thanks :)
> 
> my favorite restaurant chain in the US is Panera. love love love the homemade bread and sandwiches and soups and bagels!!! i miss it!!! I also love Bertucci's Margherita pizza.

Love Love Love Panera. We finallllyyyy got one near us but it's still pretty inconvienant to get too. :-(


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> PS- we put a deposit down on a daycare yesterday... CRAY CRAY! Seriously. We still have about 200 days until this LO is due! The options here are so limited! Our LO will be 4 months old before even getting into a daycare. And that's because we got extremely lucky and got the last opening in November of 2012. Their next opening was in March 2013 and all the others we've talked to didn't have openings until Feb 2013. We have friends due in May and their little one will be going to the same daycare which is really cool and they will be starting their LO at the same time because there is nothing before then. I can't imagine having to figure out 6 months of childcare before being able to get into a daycare. For us, I'm due the end of July, I'll take 4-6 weeks off (puts us mid sept), then my DH and I will both do part time and my mom and his stepmom will help us out for the remainder before out LO starts daycare the first week in Nov. Apparently you need to figure out childcare before even getting pregnant. Geesh! Touring the daycare went really well and I'm happy about the choice but man I feel unprepared! Eeek! It's all so scary and new!

Holy sweet baby jesus....u do realise that's cray cray x 100000000 right???? And u only get 3 months off???? WTF how does the system in the states work??? We get a year here with 93% of our brut salary...


----------



## themarshas

Bahahaha I'd love a year with pay however I've never known anyone here with benefits that good. In the US we are only gaurenteed our jobs for 12 weeks after pregnancy and only if you've been with your employer for a year or more. Some people get some short term disability benefits from their employer (although they pay for it themselves), usually it's like 6 weeks with up to 67% of your salary paid to you after you use your vacation time. I will only get my 3 weeks vacation paid, then I'll take the other 3 without pay. My DH has better benefits than I do so he will have paternity leave for up to 3 weeks plus he has 5 weeks of vacation. So he'll take a week of vacation then go back to work until our LO is around 6 weeks, then he will go part time at full time pay by using his paternity leave and vacation time to cover days off. My part-time will be strictly that, with a substantially smaller pay.


----------



## jessy1101

Shittt that's definetly something that sucks in the US. U should totaly get a year with pay since u deserve it.


----------



## Krippy

Good morning all! I had crazy dreams last night...Keep dreaming that I have to explain to people what happened to RJ...really crazy and weird!

Lisette....I am not due until the 21st or 22nd so I am going to try to hold on until the 20th but starting to go crazy over here!

The maternity laws are crazy in the states. I had a stillborn and I still got 15 weeks maternity leave...I would have had 52 week

Hope you all have a fantabulous day!


----------



## Krippy

Lisette...Meant to say my AF isn't due until the 21st or 22nd... ;) Morning, sleepy eyes! lol


----------



## themarshas

I honestly don't mind the system here. I'd rather know that I have to work and save and plan to have a LO. If we didn't have to we probably would have had kids earlier and would not been as emotionally or financially ready. Also, our government supports enough people who have had kids when they shouldn't of and I feel like that if our system was set up in a way that people knew that their employer would pay for their leave time, there would be people having kids one after another just to not have to go back to work. Sad but that's what happens. My stepsister had her 3rd kid so that the state would pay for a bigger apartment for her.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for daycare Liz! When I was pg with ds I found sorting out childcare sooooo stressful, but It always works out in the end somehow. We are pretty lucky as all our family live close, both mums work part time and my sil doesn't work so we have plenty of help for bank holidays, weekends and night shifts. 

As far as maternity leave we are quite lucky - we get full pay for 8 weeks, half pay + statutory maternity pay for 18 weeks then just statutory pay for another 3 months. So I had 9 months off with ds which was fab. I was kinda ready to go back coz it was June and my nurse training course started in the Sept so wanted to get back im the swing of things! Ds only goes to nursery 2 days a week 7am-3pm and I think its really good for him to he away from me and to mix with other kids and learn skills etc.


----------



## lauren10

The company I worked for in the US gave you 4 months maternity with full pay, and you could take the rest of the year without pay and still have your job. And that was one of the better deals!

Canada does it right, but I don't know how the companies can afford it! I took the whole year with DD...and I'll take 9-12 months this time, don't know yet. Why not right? 

Jessy, you must get topped off by your company? Or maybe Quebec is different. We get topped up to 75% of pay for 15 weeks (by our company), then the rest of it is just EI... 55% of your pay but only up to $485 a week. it was definitely enough to get by on!


----------



## themarshas

I obviously don't have any kids yet so maybe I'll change my mind at some point, but I don't think I could handle being home for a full year... I feel like I'd be really bored without adult interactions. Plus, everyone I know (even those with kids) work full time so it's not like I'd have anyone to hang out with during the day either. I'm so impressed with people who are stay at home moms but I just don't think I'm cut out for it. I'd totally make my husband crazy by shopping all the time to entertain myself.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> The company I worked for in the US gave you 4 months maternity with full pay, and you could take the rest of the year without pay and still have your job. And that was one of the better deals!
> 
> Canada does it right, but I don't know how the companies can afford it! I took the whole year with DD...and I'll take 9-12 months this time, don't know yet. Why not right?
> 
> Jessy, you must get topped off by your company? Or maybe Quebec is different. We get topped up to 75% of pay for 15 weeks (by our company), then the rest of it is just EI... 55% of your pay but only up to $485 a week. it was definitely enough to get by on!

Yup we get 55% from EI and our compagny provides the 38% that's left. I workd for the Federal gouvernment so it's the maternity plan they have. I know lots of places only provide the EI and that's it. Guess it all depends on what the health care plan is and etc etc.

Since my DH works in construction he wont even be able to take the 5 weeks parental leave cuz his boss would freak out. He can take maybe 2-3 weeks and that's it. But depending on when i get pregnant and when my EDD would be..like if it's nowish then it would almost be winter time and that would work out no prob. But if i would b due for the summer time forget about it...i kinda find that unfair since it's 5 weeks that he's allowed to have u know? But ya his boss is really pissy bout that stuff..


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- This is turning out to be a super weird cycle. I have had cramping on and off for the past week, so I don't think it is O cramps and I had spotting for 3 days this week, but no positive OPK. I am waiting for AF to show up and then calling the Dr again, so no appt yet. The only good thing is I start progesterone tomorrow, so I am hoping that if I don't O then the progesterone will induce AF so I am not waiting out the worlds longest cycle... This pretty much blows. I know I shouldn't write off this cycle yet, but really it isn't looking good, since my OPKs aren't getting any darker...

Maybe I'll have to get Lauren to call and yell at the Fing nurse at my Dr. office! LOL


----------



## lauren10

oh Liz, the EI that we get is paid for by the employee and the employer...it's not really the government paying it out, even though they are the ones that manage it. (it's similar to unemployment in the US)

We pay into EI every paycheck, and you're only entitled to it if you've worked and put into it for a minimum number of days/hours. And when I say I don't know how companies can afford it, I meant more of having employees out for a full year. That's a hardship! Some people don't take the full year because they'd rather be making their full pay than EI. It's just a nice option! 

That must be a big relief that you found a daycare! i felt so much better when we found someone we liked!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> I obviously don't have any kids yet so maybe I'll change my mind at some point, but I don't think I could handle being home for a full year... I feel like I'd be really bored without adult interactions. Plus, everyone I know (even those with kids) work full time so it's not like I'd have anyone to hang out with during the day either. I'm so impressed with people who are stay at home moms but I just don't think I'm cut out for it. I'd totally make my husband crazy by shopping all the time to entertain myself.

I hear ya. A friend of mine has been off since May and she's going absolutly crazy. U have to remember that ur alone all day and yes ur with the baby but the baby wont be able to keep up with conversation with u lololol.


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Lisette- This is turning out to be a super weird cycle. I have had cramping on and off for the past week, so I don't think it is O cramps and I had spotting for 3 days this week, but no positive OPK. I am waiting for AF to show up and then calling the Dr again, so no appt yet. The only good thing is I start progesterone tomorrow, so I am hoping that if I don't O then the progesterone will induce AF so I am not waiting out the worlds longest cycle... This pretty much blows. I know I shouldn't write off this cycle yet, but really it isn't looking good, since my OPKs aren't getting any darker...
> 
> Maybe I'll have to get Lauren to call and yell at the Fing nurse at my Dr. office! LOL

OMG give me the number!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Lisette- This is turning out to be a super weird cycle. I have had cramping on and off for the past week, so I don't think it is O cramps and I had spotting for 3 days this week, but no positive OPK. I am waiting for AF to show up and then calling the Dr again, so no appt yet. The only good thing is I start progesterone tomorrow, so I am hoping that if I don't O then the progesterone will induce AF so I am not waiting out the worlds longest cycle... This pretty much blows. I know I shouldn't write off this cycle yet, but really it isn't looking good, since my OPKs aren't getting any darker...
> 
> Maybe I'll have to get Lauren to call and yell at the Fing nurse at my Dr. office! LOL

Huh....wow isn't that weird how ur last 2 cycles have been all over the place?? That's exactly what happend to me with my other cycles after the mc..and now mine are back to normal as of the one i just had so almost 4 freaky cycles...i would of thought this would of happend to u more in the begining u know? Why now? Weird...


----------



## lauren10

themarshas said:


> I obviously don't have any kids yet so maybe I'll change my mind at some point, but I don't think I could handle being home for a full year... I feel like I'd be really bored without adult interactions. Plus, everyone I know (even those with kids) work full time so it's not like I'd have anyone to hang out with during the day either. I'm so impressed with people who are stay at home moms but I just don't think I'm cut out for it. I'd totally make my husband crazy by shopping all the time to entertain myself.

Liz I'm kind of one of those people you're describing! Close to the end of the year I was going a bit stir crazy, and I was happy to go back to work (especially since DD LOVED daycare, so that made it easy!) It's not for everyone to be a stay at home mom. I think you need to find a balance that works for you for your own emotional well being and sanity! 

For me, I think working 3 days a week would be ideal. I'm gonna try for that!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren 3 days a week would b fantastic...ahh to dream...

It would b amazing to b able to snag the CPE day care which is the 7$ a day one..but me no think that's going to happen since everybody here goes crazy for it. I'll be lucky if i can get a 20$ one..


----------



## babydust818

Sounds like i want to get pregnant in Canada! ;)

Brianna/Brianne i was going to name my little girl that about 5 years ago LOL. I had decided on it and said "this is def going to be the name of my 1st little girl". Well, now i've changed my mind! LOL. I really like Olivia, Ava, and Aubrielle (may have her first name Aubri and middle name Elle... not sure yet). As for boys... i like Anthony, Bradley, Brycen. I'd like to incorporate my dads first name Charles or OH's first name Andrew into it. Anthony Andrew just sounds too yuck, but my fathers name is Charles Anthony, so i don't want to do Anthony Charles. 

Jess, we most def will get preg this month along with Stace! It's going on 6 damn months already that i lost my baby. It's like HOLY CRAP, half a friggin year and i'm still not preg! Oh well, i'd rather not be pregnant than lose another one again. What a damn rollercoaster every month.

Liz, so awesome you got daycare all set for your LO. That's got to be a huge relief.

Lisette, you and H will be SO happy you stopped at Texas Roadhouse LOL. He will be like "mmm lets go again".

Lauren, i've never been to panera. Can you believe that? We have them all over my area but i've never been. I guess i'm going to have to make an effort to go! sounds delish.

Lisa, not too much longer and you get to start TTC again!!!!!!!!

Emma, i'm so sorry for everything. I can't imagine how it's made you feel. I wish they'd stop dragging it out. If i were you, i would have already probably screamed at them and told them they're fucking stupid and don't know what they're doing. Seriously. I was already doing that in just 1 short hour of being at the doctors when i had my MC. Just hang in there.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I was quite lucky that all my friends work shifts so there was always someone I could go for lunch/coffee with but dh works reeeeeaaaallllly long hours so thats crap sometimes as I don't get much break and he doesn't get to see much of ds. But needs must!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach that's right i forgot u had yours a few weeks before me. I'm going on the 5 months next week. Like i was saying tho this is the first cycle that i have had an exact normal one. Spot on the 14 days no freaky deaky spotting dragging on no nuttin. It's my body that was being a biatch that's all. I'm confident things will now work out.

It'S lightly snowing here right now...pretty pretty pretty.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girlies, its raining cats and dogs here UH Lol

boring day today ahh! jess give us a topic!


----------



## themarshas

$7 a day?!?! That would be amazing. Ours is more like $30 a day. And it's one of the cheapest in the area! We also live in a city so that's probably some of it but bleck! it's so darn expensive.

And go to Panera! I recommend their breakfast! My sister lives in VA and when we were visiting last we went every morning for breakfast (which I wasn't even aware they had) and it was great.

It's snowing pretty good here now. YAY! We need about 2 feet so I can ride our snowmobile... finally!


----------



## keepthefaithx

panera has the BEST mac and cheese omg! its white cheddar delish!!!

i love the sierra turkey and mozz & tomatoe panini too!

and broc and cheddar soup yum!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW you girls are sooo chatty without me this morning :cry: Lets see if I can catch up! LOL

Thank you for whoever said Panera...I've had it and mmmmmmmmmmm YUMMY!!!! Definately on the list to google now!

Liz sooo awesome about finding a daycare! Same here, i gotta start calling but I'm afraid to jinx it or something...maybe after my 12weeks! I LOVE the idea of having a year off with my LO and don't even know how I'll ever drop him/her off and come to work!!!!! OMG my only thought is I'll be PG back to back and off again...hopefully by the time I am set to come back off my second mat leave I can afford part time as well...I think that would be ideal for me too :thumbup:

Sorry my PG brain can't remember anything else right now :dohh:

Darn work is soooooo busy on top of it! Like seriously HOW RUDE! LOL


----------



## babydust818

mmmm my stomach is now growling. i can't stop thinking about food LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

I KNOWWW!

i have a chicken salad for lunch, cant wait to scarf it down!

another hour and a half!!


----------



## Krippy

I love how the topic of food is always the go to convo! Hahahahaha! Love it!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL we're all a bunch of "FAT KIDS" :winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

seriously, and when im pregnant for get it, i take indulging to the next level..LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

im going on trip im guna eat so much then get back and gotta start my meds, hopefully i get preg 1st try then im guna be gaining weight anyway so im like ehh what can i do! lol


----------



## themarshas

Seriously I'm the epitomy of "fat kid" and pregnancy has just accenuated it. I'm dying for lunch. Welcome to MOES! Yes, I'm having a burrito from Moes. Anyone else love fake mexican? I love Moes, Qdoba, ect.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol liz have u gained yet?


----------



## Krippy

I gained 75 pounds with RJ...No wonder he was 9 pounds 10 ounces when he was born. All I ate was ice cream that last month. Little chunker and me...I was 230 pounds. Back down to 175 thank goodness! :) Still could lose around 15 or so but not going to worry about too much!


----------



## themarshas

I've gained about 1.5 lbs. I feel like my body has definetly changed though even though I've hardly gained anything. I have boobs for the first time ever haha and I no longer have my great flat stomach which is ok because I'm starting to get a little bump which makes me pretty happy. Overall I just feel "pudgy". However, I'm still thanking genetics for the fact that I haven't gained a ton. I eat every hour and 15 minutes because my stomach starts growling. It's either genetics or this baby is going to be huge.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know, there is a fat person inside me screaming to get out haha!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOLO

okay u guys are guna laught but 2nd time i was 6w2d i gained 8lbs...LMAO


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL food is just freakin delis mhhhhmmmm...i'm eating cannelloni for lunch mmhhmmm...

I have now started eaiting pudding for desert every night after dinner lolol. It's just the best ever. And it's the fat free home one soooo better that then cake and pie and ice cream everyday...SOB i freakin wish i could eat all that tho i love sweets..


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow girls! You are so chatty!

I love Panera (Well it is St. Louis Bread Co. here, LOL, but the same thing). After my D&C DH drove through there and got me their Broccoli Cheddar soup Mmmmm.

I am definately a "fat kid" inside too, LOL. I love food. Thank goodness I have lost some weight since my MC, because I was worried that I was going to pack on even more weight! I gained 40 with DS! (Although he was about 9lbs when he was born, so I really didn't gain that much). 

Liz- congrats on finding a daycare! I am so glad that I don't have to use one! My mom watches DS right now. I thouht that I would have to find one for #2, but I think my mom might watch my next one too, plus my dad is getting ready to retire soon...

It is still snowing here! My drive home is going to SUCK!


----------



## Twinkie210

I really wish we got more maternity leave here. We only get "short term disability"... so 60% of our pay for 6 weeks. That is IT! Really? Having a child is not a disablility! Luckily my job has good health insurance, so I can't complain that much... I don't know what I would do with a whole year off! I don't think I could go back after that long.


----------



## lauren10

I pay $30 a day for daycare...and she was cheaper than the big licensed places I looked at! 

I went out at lunch today girls........and guess where I went?????????? oooooo yeahhhh Bulk Barn!
 



Attached Files:







BB.jpg
File size: 52.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsMoo72

OMG Lauren!!!!!! That looks like a little piece of heaven!! I could seriously live there and roll in all the sweeties and drool....mmmm!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhhh our best candy store here is called Sugar Mountain. Ohhh.mmmm...geeeee...LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo u guys check this out it's all the different kind of candies u can get at Sugar Mountain and they even have a tonne of UK imported too!

Lemme know what's ur faves?

https://www.sugarmountain.ca/Products


----------



## babydust818

My fav candy including chocolate is:

Dots, Reese Big Cups, Hot Tammali's (idk how to spell it), GUMMY BEARS!, sprees, nerds, choc covered raisins, hershey kisses, almond joys, snickers, twizzlers (strawberry.. rainbow ones are NAAAAAASTY), jolly ranchers, air heads, pop rocks... omg the list could go on and on and on.

Not sure who said that about the jelly beans being flavored earwax and stuff but my OH's dad had them at Christmas time. I thought it was so messed up! I never ate one. There's like skunk, dog food... YUCK!


PS. you all made me so hungry i had to go to Subway for lunch lol


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> My fav candy including chocolate is:
> 
> Dots, Reese Big Cups, Hot Tammoll's (idk how to spell it), GUMMY BEARS!, sprees, nerds, choc covered raisins, hershey kisses, almond joys, snickers, twizzlers (strawberry.. rainbow ones are NAAAAAASTY), jolly ranchers, air heads, pop rocks... omg the list could go on and on and on.
> 
> Not sure who said that about the jelly beans being flavored earwax and stuff but my OH's dad had them at Christmas time. I thought it was so messed up! I never ate one. There's like skunk, dog food... YUCK!

U can either get the Harry potter jelly belly which is bad flavors and they also make Bean boozles which has identical color jelly beans but one is an awsome flavor and the other is bad bad baddd


----------



## babydust818

ugh i couldn't imagine getting something nasty.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love coconut chocolates!!!

and i love gummy bears!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg reeses!!!!!!!!!!!! love


----------



## jessy1101

Fuckkkk i want candy so so baddly right now..i would even consider murder for some...


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy me too!!!
omgg lol

i would love some gummies!

i just finished my packing list for trip..oh boy im such an overpacker!


----------



## NewbieLisette

mmmmmm you guys drueling!!!!!

Its a massive blizzard here :( Drive home should be lovely!!!!

How's everyone this afternoon?


----------



## Twinkie210

Waiting for time to leave! It is still snowing here, so I probably will have a fun drive home too! The lady across from me just said she is leaving early and since the boss isn't here, I am thinking it sounds like a plan!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL that's my plan Stacie! T-1 minute :)

Safe drive!


----------



## themarshas

Waiting on 5 o'clock... not that I've really accomplished much today anyway. I need a nap and that's all I can focus on. It's snowing here but no biggie. Wish it'd just snow a foot already and actually accomplish something! I hate winter without snow and my wallet hates that my $12,000 snowmobile is just sitting there. Soooo sad.


----------



## babydust818

The snow just started coming down HARD about 2 hours ago. It stopped but it's suppose to get real bad. We're under a winter weather advisory until tmrw afternoon! Think i may call off tmrw.

Just subscribed to 1 year magazine subscription to Clean Eating. Never read the magazine before but i deffinately have no idea how to cook 'clean'. Like i do, but i have NO ideas other than a couple. So, i'm pretty excited!


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Girls!

It's been a long time since I've posted anything here so I thought I'd check in with you guys :) I stalk this thread but can't usually keep up! haha. I wish I could go on at work but all I have is a desk with no privacy at all - might be kind of weird! 

How is everyone doing?! Got quite a few BFPs going here and I'm sure a bunch more are on the way! :) When's everyone testing?? How are the preggo's feeling?? Emma - I hope they give you some answers soon! I would be calling and complaining every day! 

I just got back from my first trimester screening and looks like everything is going well! I still dread every scan, but I guess that's how it's probably always going to be for us all. 

Well I hope all you ladies are wonderful!! and my favorite candy is reeses with snickers as a very close second :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

im sitting here blahhh!!! get out at 7 then going to my friends for baked ziti and rerun of the bachelor..lol

:)


----------



## babydust818

UGH i want baked ziti!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM SO HUNGRY. lol

Sosososo happy for you Linds!


----------



## crystalclaro

hello everyone... was out all morning with hubby on his day off :) was suppose to go snorkeling but I felt like throwing up in the car :)
Lissette I tested this morning and it was BFN but I'm not even 10 days past ovulation. Last month it showed positive 10 days past ovulation. If i ovulated on the 5th that would make 10 days on the 15th. 
i don't know if I should still count my Af as being due from 28 days of when I started bleeding or just count 14 days after possible ovulation ??? 
I hate this waiting thing, I am so grouchy today and then getting depressed because I think I'm grouchy due to PMS.. lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Well another day another - OPK... still not even close. Looks like I will be Oing late this cycle :(

We are having homemade vegetable soup for dinner! I don't know if I am gonna eat any, not really feeling hungry. It is so stinkin cold outside! But almost TGIF!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

tgif yay!!

im guna miss all you pupo girls for a week ahh!!!

:(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Krippy said:


> I gained 75 pounds with RJ...No wonder he was 9 pounds 10 ounces when he was born. All I ate was ice cream that last month. Little chunker and me...I was 230 pounds. Back down to 175 thank goodness! :) Still could lose around 15 or so but not going to worry about too much!

lol kristin!

i will prob gain around the same! lol i can see it now!


----------



## crystalclaro

and what test do you guys recommend for the earliest detection?? i used a fact plus with blue dye +/- 
i looked it up after i used it and apparently its not a good one , I guess ones with pink dye are better


----------



## jessy1101

Linds!!! Omg we miss u bunches girly! Very happy for the update and that things r going great!!

Goddamn drive home that normaly takes 15 min took an hour and a half gaahhhhh. Eating a fresh french bagette and turkey mmhhmm.

Leese im gonna freakin go cray cray without u!!! U should come here instead lolool

Stace beurkkkk for late O.. Maybe it will sneak up on u???


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> and what test do you guys recommend for the earliest detection?? i used a fact plus with blue dye +/-
> i looked it up after i used it and apparently its not a good one , I guess ones with pink dye are better

Definetly a First response early responce for early testing.


----------



## babydust818

Crystal i recommend a pink dye test for sure. 2 months ago i used 2 blue dye tests and they were false positives. Never will i use blue dye again unless i'm desperate. I bought 10miU/ml tests online. I like them alot. They're the earliest detection preg tests. You can get them on ebay or early-pregnancy-tests.com


Anyone heard of Primrose Oil? I'm thinking about buying some and trying it. Suppose to help with CM and supports hormonal imbalance.


----------



## crystalclaro

thanks jessy and babydust 

I would be so pissed if I had a false positive!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess where have u been dang it, this mail is is really starting to piss me off nothing yet? wtf yo!

pink dyes are def better!

mine looked preg every month when i did blue..LOL 

eveyrone ready for jersey shore! lool


----------



## babydust818

meeeeeeeeeee JERSEY! JERSEY! Pisses me off vin wants to go home.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i knoww!!

hell be back tho if he leaves..

i saw saw bachelor from monday

omg that stupid girl from ny the "blogger" omg thank god she went home what a moron

and blakely i hate uhh and that model ..biatchhH!!!!

i like Kacie B


----------



## crystalclaro

ok you guys I know I'm on the TWW roller coaster of mood swings .. 
do any of you guys track ferning?? I never get any ferning until I ovulate then it goes away, well I have a lot of ferning still every day and I'm maybe 7 days past ovulation. Could this be a sign???


----------



## keepthefaithx

im sorry but whats ferning hunni?


----------



## crystalclaro

ferning its a way of tracking ovulation, you use a little fertility scope, like a tiny microscope , u put a sample of saliva on the lens and let it dry, and they you look at it for ferning patterns. if your not ovulating it just looks like little lumps, if you r getting ready to ovulate it starts to look like little branches and when ovulating it looks like a fern :)


----------



## crystalclaro

just found out my little sister is in labor :) I'm the only person who knows right now. I'm so excited for her, it's her first baby and she is 5 days overdue , I asked her to send her baby dust to all of us :)


----------



## Kaylattc

So far I have two pregnancy tests saying positive and three negative even doctor test was negative..

But his blood test was positive my level was 11.. Very low I'm told to come back in tomorrow...

The tests I used were positive even tho his urine tests were negative we're answers early results and a dollar store new choice test they test as low as <7. It worked for me

Past two days tho my tests are back to negative with cramping.. Headaches..

I have to wait till tomorrow but till then 

I am pregnant maybe with twins since we use clomid but I won't let the wait and the number get me down I can't..

So until then I am happy I am pregnant!! Baby dust praying thi one sticks please please please stay healthy little person....


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach did you see shore..i dvr it and it cut off when deenas hair was like falling out wtf happend!??!??!?!


----------



## Kaylattc

keepthefaithx said:


> rach did you see shore..i dvr it and it cut off when deenas hair was like falling out wtf happend!??!??!?!

Ahh I missed jersey shore!!! Checking dvr


----------



## keepthefaithx

oohhhh thanks kayla. it cut off right at the part im like wtf lol

where ya from?


----------



## keepthefaithx

theres no1 from ny i feel in this whole site..ahhaha


----------



## Kaylattc

I'm from new York but moved back to Texas. Awe did u get to catch the show? My dvr did not record it it should have known better lol Are you in new York right now?


----------



## babydust818

her hair wasn't falling out lol. She got like a huge knot in it and it's all snarly. looks like a beehive lmao. she said she thinks she'd have to cut it out. ughhh not the same without vin anymore. i know he will be back too. feel bad for pauly bcz that was his bromance.

well i got to hit the hay for work tmrw. YUCKkkkkkkkkk.

Crystal, wow i never heard of ferning. sounds pretty cool. how much is the microscope thingy?

Kayla (i think thats your name), try to hang in there. i know it's not easy to stay positive in a negative world but hang on tight.


----------



## Kaylattc

Thank you I'm trying. Hope you get some god rest. I can't sleep at all my schedule is so messed up this one is making me sleep all day maybe a good sign that he or she will make it all the way. I have high hopes!!!Night thanks for the jersey shore recap and yup my name I kayla


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy Friday 13th!!!! So far today my dog has managed to eat a £5 note I left in my purse on the kitchen counter while I took ds to nursery!!!!!! I had to raid ds's money box to pay my bus fare into the city to hand my portfolio in, thats really bad isn't it?! 

So im hoping it will get better - omce my work is handed in im going sweetie shopping yay! And calling in to dh's work for a quick smooch!

Hey Kayla, welcome!


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow, time to catch up...

Pink dye tests for sure! Although my first BFP was with a Blue dye test and I have never had an evap with them.

Kayla- what dpo are you? Maybe you just got a really early +?

Lisa- we are going to miss you while you are on your trip, I hope you have bunches of fun!

Emma- sorry about your dog! Mine is terrible about eating things too. Her snack of choice is used tampons! (Nasty dog!). The worst part is I can't keep the bathroom doors shut, because DS will sleep walk when he gets up to go to the bathroom and forget where he is going, so I have to make it as easy as possible for him (which means all doors open)...

Well girlies TGIF!!!! Woo to the Hoo! Good luck to all my PUPOs testing! I hope we get some nice BFPs this month!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Stacie! My dog likes dirty nappies too eww!!

To add to my day ive had some pink/brown discharge.

But on a better note I have got you loadsa yummy sweeties Stacie, just need couple of chocolate bars and it will be complete. Just have to figure out how to mail it haha!
And the insurance company who owed me have finally paid out £2500 yay!! So happy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Friday 13th ahhhh! Lol

we had patients already cancel bc it was how lame-ooooo!!

I think im a currently ovulating, geez, what a waste :(

my lmp was dec 19 and im just oing isnt that sad? I cant wait to start clomid!!!

I cant imagine ovulation 13-16 days after the biatch, i will like cry no joke lol

28-30 day cycles are my dream lol

i hope this happens quick girls i wanna be preg again so bad!! I want my little bean or 2 :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

My moms dogs are crazy

lacey & sam

a border collie and beagel

wild children let me tell you!


----------



## lauren10

hiiiii girls. Crystal your treats will be going out today I hope!! 

Kayla welcome, and congrats! 

I already forget what I read on the last 3 pages...so just...happy friday to all!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wheres kristin !?!!


----------



## lauren10

Oh and crystal congrats to your sister!! is she in Canada?


----------



## keepthefaithx

what is she having crystal or did she have?


----------



## keepthefaithx

guys my first bean would have been due feb 24, i get so sad thinking about it, it would be amazing if i got my bfp before little bean would have been due :) 

that day is guna be so hard...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stacie omg used tampon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ooohhhoohhhh (ghost sounds) happy fridayyy the 13thhhh oooohhhoooooo LOLOL. I told DH since u know it is friday the 13th and all about the scare tastic he would have to watch Paranormal activity with me...i thought he was going to start sobbing like a freakin girl jesus....nut up dude..nut up...

Kay welcome welcome welcome it's very possible u just tested early hunny. What dpo r u?

Leese i hear ya mine is march 12th and i'm hoping to have a beany before then..if not well then damnit i'll just have to be strong. My lil angel wouldnt want me to be sad u know? 

Rach did u have weird spotting again?? What up with ur vadgy? Any new developpements? LOLOL love how scientific i sound right now...

Stace yes yes fridayyyyy and tonight i'm drinkinnnn rhumm and red bulllll lalalalala..

Lauren..i already forgot what u wrote..LOLOLOL i kid ikid i just had to scroll back up kick asssss.

Lisette...poke poke...helloo?? How r u?? Where my chica???

Jersey shore is just...there are no words for that LOLOL. Of course Vinny comes back i doubt he could live without that cash cow huh?


----------



## lauren10

Hi Lisa, I know, that's going to be hard for us. :( My angel was due March 31st...and my best friend is due with hers on the same exact day!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Stacie omg used tampon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pfff my beagle and weimarener love freakin used tampons. They eat the goddamn things jesus....


----------



## jessy1101

I dont get the Bachelor..those women r freakin cray cray so bad. And i dunno why but for some reason Ben just doesnt do it for me...is that weird??


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> guys my first bean would have been due feb 24, i get so sad thinking about it, it would be amazing if i got my bfp before little bean would have been due :)
> 
> that day is guna be so hard...

:(

I feel the same way! March 18th was my due date... I think either way that day will be hard, but it would be a little easier knowing we have something good to look forward to!


----------



## lauren10

I read all the pages before I went to breakfast...then when I came back I forgot everything and didn't want to read them again...so there! haha

It's a slushy wonderland here today. so glad it's friday! I'm going to Halifax this weekend to shop for a wedding dress with my SIL - and my other SIL and MIL are going. I hear she's very picky and difficult to shop with. I hope she stays happy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

It just sucks, i guess its true, its guna be sad no matter what but i least i have you guys that day :)

jess im starting to get worried the mail lost our shit lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

if i o on cd 13-15 that would be around --feb 7-9 i would be 14 dpo on feb 21-23rd-ish...

imagine. perfect timing much?!

i need dust girls, gimme gimme!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> It just sucks, i guess its true, its guna be sad no matter what but i least i have you guys that day :)
> 
> jess im starting to get worried the mail lost our shit lol

Nahhh border mail takes forever. I sent yours during the holidays so since the off time here is sick u'll probably receive mine next week-ish....if we're lucky....


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> if i o on cd 13-15 that would be around --feb 7-9 i would be 14 dpo on feb 21-23rd-ish...
> 
> imagine. perfect timing much?!
> 
> i need dust girls, gimme gimme!

Dust dust dust..and ohhh ya..more dust LOL.

I'm Oing next week sooooo i'd find out if all goes to plan around...Jan 30th!! Wooooppp wooooppp


----------



## keepthefaithx

OOH OKAY i thought it would have got to you sooner!

im telling you jess, you ovulate 2 times before i even get my period! i cant wait to be a short cycle girl like you!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> OOH OKAY i thought it would have got to you sooner!
> 
> im telling you jess, you ovulate 2 times before i even get my period! i cant wait to be a short cycle girl like you!

Well i'm lucky due to the whole 28 day cycle thinggy...but i've only gotten that officialy now. I'm still shocked sometimes how long it took my biatch vadge to bounce back...freaky deaky and all that...


----------



## keepthefaithx

like ill be pregnant for the 3rd time in like 8 months, so crazyy...


----------



## keepthefaithx

thats if it happens right away FXD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


leos going for his spermies again today at 1030


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> like ill be pregnant for the 3rd time in like 8 months, so crazyy...

Still cant believe all this happend in the past few months..and that those months are already passed too...


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> thats if it happens right away FXD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No worries..it most definetly will!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ooohhhoohhhh (ghost sounds) happy fridayyy the 13thhhh oooohhhoooooo LOLOL. I told DH since u know it is friday the 13th and all about the scare tastic he would have to watch Paranormal activity with me...i thought he was going to start sobbing like a freakin girl jesus....nut up dude..nut up...
> 
> Kay welcome welcome welcome it's very possible u just tested early hunny. What dpo r u?
> 
> Leese i hear ya mine is march 12th and i'm hoping to have a beany before then..if not well then damnit i'll just have to be strong. My lil angel wouldnt want me to be sad u know?
> 
> Rach did u have weird spotting again?? What up with ur vadgy? Any new developpements? LOLOL love how scientific i sound right now...
> 
> Stace yes yes fridayyyyy and tonight i'm drinkinnnn rhumm and red bulllll lalalalala..
> 
> Lauren..i already forgot what u wrote..LOLOLOL i kid ikid i just had to scroll back up kick asssss.
> 
> Lisette...poke poke...helloo?? How r u?? Where my chica???
> 
> Jersey shore is just...there are no words for that LOLOL. Of course Vinny comes back i doubt he could live without that cash cow huh?

Ooooo a drink sounds wonderful! I am thinking a wine night is in my future!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

o0o0 i want a drink tonight, thinking of going to hooters w dh best sandwichs everrrr and ill get some corona lights w lime yum :)


----------



## jessy1101

Stace after all this crap we've gone threw the past few months u definetly deserve a full on wine night.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> o0o0 i want a drink tonight, thinking of going to hooters w dh best sandwichs everrrr and ill get some corona lights w lime yum :)

Ewwww leese like's looking at big hooters lalalalalla..


----------



## keepthefaithx

all the girls that work at the one by me are all FLAT LOL

its so funny like you dont need hooters to work there lol

dude there food is SOOO yum! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

they have such good cheese fries and mozz sticks and wings omg yum yum yumm!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaa??? Isnt the whole point of working at hooters is that have big hooters?? Me confused....


----------



## keepthefaithx

thats all bs, most of the girls are flat, ive been to many lol (bc i love the food not tits) lol

i mean some of the girls do, but ive been to different ones in diff states mostly flat chested!


----------



## themarshas

Please take me on vacation!?!?!

Anyway, I read through the 10 pages that have occured since I was last on and I remember so very little of it.

I hate most of the girls on the Bachelorette.
Our Hooters got shut down about a year after it opened-- tells you how ugly the people working there were.
I want Candy.
Congrats on the BFP!
Congrats on the Newest addition to the family!
Dog's are gross- tampons? really? ick!

I don't remember the rest... sorry, baby brain is working in full force today


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> thats all bs, most of the girls are flat, ive been to many lol (bc i love the food not tits) lol
> 
> i mean some of the girls do, but ive been to different ones in diff states mostly flat chested!

OMG at first that just sounded sooo bad lololol


----------



## Twinkie210

We are going out to some rib place tonight... blah. I am not a fan of ribs, too messy and hard to eat for the amount of food you actually get.

I agree Lisa, Hooters does have good food...


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol JESS

LIZ YOUR TOO FUNNY HEHEE

i cant wait to be on vacay guys its getting chilly here ahh!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> We are going out to some rib place tonight... blah. I am not a fan of ribs, too messy and hard to eat for the amount of food you actually get.
> 
> I agree Lisa, Hooters does have good food...

I love eatin ribs but at home. That way if ur all sloppy and messy it makes no difference..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im actually neat with ribs...lol

i love them omgggg !!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies....sorry I went a little MIA on you guys...really rough night :( 
Found out yesterday afternoon that my boss went and told the management team I was PG...I got blindsided mid-day while trying to work and not have a melt down! He's in Toronto at a conferance and emailing all kinds of shitty work and I just wanted to YELL!!!!! So I tell him call me after 5pm at home we need to talk! After I battle traffic and try not to be sick I wait till 6:30 with no call!!!!!! GGGGGRRRRRRRRR...I email him like heeellloooo.....his answer...Oh sorry went to the room and crashed just at the cocktail dinner now catch ya in the am!!!!!!! OMG I wanted to f**** rip his head off!!!!!! So here I am....crazy freezing rain...wanna cry some more and working my little butt off!!!!!!! All he has to say is sorry about yesterday, a little intense and the hotel fire alarm went off at 5:30! Booo F***** HOO!!!!!!!! Anyways I know I gotta calm down I'm just sooo hurt today :( Sorry to be a downer girlies!


----------



## Twinkie210

It's my FIL's B-day... so he picked the rib place.


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Lisette! Sorry your boss is a A$$hole.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh that's out of order lisette!!! He shouldn't have told anyone else. Sending you big hugs, hope you're ok xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh, forgot to say hi to Lindsay! Glad everythings going well for you hunny xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette seriously WTF is this cock weinie's deal??? Stoopid dumbass....dont let it get u down hunny everything is going to be fine..I'm also sending him evil vibes for a severe cold sore for the next week...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Uhh lisette im sorry hunni! What a jerk thats wrong of him, beat his ass!!!!!

Jess-"cock weinie" omg i love you! Lmao


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma how are you feeling hunni?


----------



## themarshas

Aww Lisette I'm sorry your boss is a dumbass! I'm sure it will all be fine but If I could send you your candy package so you'd get it today I would  Candy makes things better I think.

I'm so afraid of telling my boss... maybe next week. He's not going to like it attt allllll. I pretty much run one section of our company and there are alot of changes being implemented right now for next busy season. I'm due July 25th- at the peak of our busiest season. Oops! So I already know that he's going to freak out a little bit. Ohh well, nothing he can do about it.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Uhh lisette im sorry hunni! What a jerk thats wrong of him, beat his ass!!!!!
> 
> Jess-"cock weinie" omg i love you! Lmao

Well it's true he is one...stoopid dumbass...

Ohh i luv u bunches too sweety!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Aww Lisette I'm sorry your boss is a dumbass! I'm sure it will all be fine but If I could send you your candy package so you'd get it today I would  Candy makes things better I think.
> 
> I'm so afraid of telling my boss... maybe next week. He's not going to like it attt allllll. I pretty much run one section of our company and there are alot of changes being implemented right now for next busy season. I'm due July 25th- at the peak of our busiest season. Oops! So I already know that he's going to freak out a little bit. Ohh well, nothing he can do about it.

Screw that nuttin he can do about it. And if he gives u a hard time u can easily complain to ur HR.


----------



## jessy1101

Damnit it's snowing like freakin crazy here now...soo not looking forward to the drive home tonight. Last night a normal 15 minute route took me an hour and a half...and there were stoopid weiners that almost ran into me since they believe cutting in front will get them home ohhh so much more faster...pfffff ya...


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> Aww Lisette I'm sorry your boss is a dumbass! I'm sure it will all be fine but If I could send you your candy package so you'd get it today I would  Candy makes things better I think.
> 
> I'm so afraid of telling my boss... maybe next week. He's not going to like it attt allllll. I pretty much run one section of our company and there are alot of changes being implemented right now for next busy season. I'm due July 25th- at the peak of our busiest season. Oops! So I already know that he's going to freak out a little bit. Ohh well, nothing he can do about it.
> 
> Screw that nuttin he can do about it. And if he gives u a hard time u can easily complain to ur HR.Click to expand...

Meh, there's nothing he can do about it so I'm just assuming it'll have to work itself out. The company I work for is only 40 people in 3 locations in 3 states so there is only 1 HR person and she's the bosses daughter... gotta love family run companies.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I HATE SNOW W A PASSION.

i was meant to live in aruba..lol


----------



## Krippy

I'm here!!! Almost slept in this morning...Woke up 5 minutes before the baby I look after gets here. Good thing I don't have to look presentable when they get here and I don't have to leave my house! ;)

Lisette darling...That is so atrocious! I can't believe he told your whole staff. He will get into a lot of trouble for that especially if you follow through with your complaints and please do! That is despicable! :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wish i was under my covers!

Hey kris how are ya!?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I just realized this site has a lot of canadian chicas! lol

not just on our thread all over lol

who else besides jess speaks french!?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you guys! I mean after all I've been through I just wanted him to know any minute of any day things could fall apart cuz he depends on my sooo much and is always travelling! And look where it got me!!!!!! I'm ssssssooooo MAD!!!!!!!! The worst part is he has NO CLUE what I wanted to tell him! Like what if I was bleeding and on my way to a hospital???!!! ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Speaking of vacay...My Mom is headed on a 2 week Vietnam/Thailand cruise at the end of January...For $40 a day. My cousin is a dancer on the cruise ship so she gets to go for cheap! I am sooooo jealous! Wish I could go with her but hopefully I will be pregnant and have way too many doctor appointments to go to. But I am going to be jealous of her tan when she gets back!

Thank goodness it is Friday...I am so exhausted!


----------



## keepthefaithx

:hugs:yea lisette thats was BS!!

stupid jerk


----------



## Krippy

How is everyone spending their Friday the 13th? Anyone superstitious?


----------



## NewbieLisette

themarshas said:


> Aww Lisette I'm sorry your boss is a dumbass! I'm sure it will all be fine but If I could send you your candy package so you'd get it today I would  Candy makes things better I think.
> 
> I'm so afraid of telling my boss... maybe next week. He's not going to like it attt allllll. I pretty much run one section of our company and there are alot of changes being implemented right now for next busy season. I'm due July 25th- at the peak of our busiest season. Oops! So I already know that he's going to freak out a little bit. Ohh well, nothing he can do about it.


Thank you sweetie! Its really a crappy morning! Great idea thought...I have some Christmas Maynards in my desk drawer :thumbup:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sorry I haven't really caught up....how's everyone doing?

Lisa last day baby? Gonna miss ya TONS!!!!!!!

Wuv all your girls bunches and bunches :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

I am not too supersticious... Today is my cousin's due date. I am not sure I would like to give birth on Friday the 13th though (I don't think she will have it today, as of Monday she was still only 1cm dialated).


----------



## keepthefaithx

my flight is sunday 830 am!

im going for mani/pedi eyebrows today

im guna tell them to make the pedi water real HOTTTTTT

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thailand looks gorge.

! thats awsome kristin!


----------



## babydust818

No one responded to my question. HELLO GIRLIES?!?!? Am i the ghost of friday the 13th?!?

Lisette OMG what a big jerk off! That was so wrong of him. It's your business and you're the boss of who knows what. That goes to show you can't trust this idiot. UGH! Hope you're doing better now sweety. Take it easy. Don't wanna get too worked up because of the baby! :)

Jess what do you mean spotting? I'm not spotting. Just trying to figure out what to do to help my chances of conceiving. It's hard when i got no idea what's really wrong with me.

Lisa hope you get your baby before your due date. I think back to when i first started talking to you on here. You were in the TWW and you were so mad with your BFN. Then 2 days later you got the BFP. Seems SO LONG ago. It hurts even more when i think about how i've been trying this whole time and still no baby. GAHH!

Well i got called off work today. Not because of weather but because of hardly any guests checked in. It snowed so bad last night. The roads are fine now.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I remember that rach, i was planning for next month every other day plan lol and then 2 days later bam bfp.

i wish i had waited to be honest.. thats what sucks possibility of chemical pregnancy.....
and if u test early, you wont find out til later. in my chase 2.5 weeks...SUCKS

i wanted to ask u guys, my dr said hes going to give me a shot to induce ovulation, when do i get that? like what cycle day bc im taking clomid as of next cycle im confused.


:(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi Rach! Sorry hun i looked back a couple pages but couldn't find your question? What was it?

I was just playing with ds and seriously has anyone tried to make an elephant noise????!!! It is physically impossible for any human to make i i swear, go on, have a go.....


So this is the car i've ordered :happydance: They do it in a gorgeous metallic purpley colour but you have to pay loads extra so i'm going for red -
 



Attached Files:







fiesta-edge.GIF
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## keepthefaithx

Love it emma!!!!

sooo cute!


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh sorry Rach i thought u had some spotting this week my bad.

Emma freakin awsomeeeeee.

Nah not supersticious in the least...except u know the whole walking under a ladder thinggy. But damnit that's just common sense i find..

Leese imma b soooo lost without u 'SOB'...i wanna goooo too!


----------



## Krippy

Where are you going Lisa? I totally missed that!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach :wave: sorry I must have missed your question too?

Emma soooo cute your new car :happydance:

Lisa YAY mani/pedi fun today!!!!!! mmmmmmm hot hot water! Is it cray cray in NYC too?


----------



## MrsMoo72

I love it you guys, i can't wait!! I sat in a few different ones and the bigger ones just felt scary for my first ever car!! But this one is big enough for what we need but feels nice inside. I'm so excited :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

theres a place in manhattan that does AWSOMEEEEE mani/pedi i found w my sister-

but im not guna drive half hour for one lol unless im there already --

i love when they massage omgg cant wait so relaxing lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Krippy said:


> Where are you going Lisa? I totally missed that!

im going on a cruise!!

flying to san juan then going to st croix, st martin, st lucia, antigua and barbados!!!

i cant freaking wait!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Krippy

You and my mom! So jealous...Have a fantabulous time! I bet my package of goodies will be at your house when you get back! :) So excited for you!


----------



## Krippy

Emma...Love the car...Is it a Ford Focus or what is it?


----------



## confusedprego

Lisette that sucks about your boss! My boss' first thing to come out of her mouth was "yea...you look it" lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

thank you!!!

im not guna have anytime to mail mine before trip! lol

but def when i get back!! prob that monday! the 23rd or 24ish!

:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Lindsey seriously! LOL...well nicer than hhmmm let me think how can I throw you under the nearest bus like mine! LOL

Congrats on the 12weeks love, we miss ya on here :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Krippy said:


> Emma...Love the car...Is it a Ford Focus or what is it?

It's a Ford Fiesta - the focus felt a bit big for me!!


----------



## babydust818

Emma, nice car! At first i thought it was a prius. I loveeee red, but you do know red is the color that 1.) makes your car insurance higher and 2.) you're a HUGE target on the road. It may just be in the U.S. but if you're driving in a red car, i swear you get cut off ALL the time. WEIRD! lol. I'd so get red though. One of my fav colors.

My question was - Has anyone tried Primrose Oil? It's suppose to help your CM and helps support hormonal imbalance.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I heard of taking it for hair benefits rach lol

idk ask your dr!! That would be cool

my hormones are guna be super wacky when i start all these meds omg lol i told my friend at work watch out! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> ohh sorry rach i thought u had some spotting this week my bad.
> 
> Emma freakin awsomeeeeee.
> 
> Nah not supersticious in the least...except u know the whole walking under a ladder thinggy. But damnit that's just common sense i find..
> 
> Leese imma b soooo lost without u 'sob'...i wanna goooo too!

damn no canada pit stops lol


----------



## crystalclaro

wow you girls sure fill up pages fast !!! i just woke up its only 8am here  
you guys grossed me out about wanting a dog!!!
bosses suck 
have not seen the bachelor yet and can't stand jersey shore 
cruises and vacations are AWESOME ( never been on a cruise)
Lauren I will try to send your package out tomorrow , hope you like to try new things :)
as for my little sister 
She does live in Canada Lauren , in fact she is having her baby at fredericton hospital where she was born :) she is having a little girl.
She text me last night saying there was a storm and that they were in town and do not tell anyone yet that she is in labor. Well I texted to make sure they arrived safely and to tell her to keep me posted and I love her. I fell asleep and checked my phone when I woke up, nothing at all!!!!! now I feel like I should call her Mom or my Dad but she told me not to tell yet!!!! but come on its been hrs right?? what time is it in NB Lauren??I think we r 5 or 6 hrs apart right now.
As for me I feel like I should have slept on the toilet!!! took some ducolax last night because I was really tired of being constipated .. bad bad idea!!! I don't feel pregnant and I don't feel like AF is on her way .....blah blah blah!!!! thats how i feel just blah.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know Rach, i wouldn't have chosen red but it was either that or white - they were the only 'free' colours and i don't have to commitment to keep up to a white car haha!! My insurance is all included in the lease agreement, everything just comes straight off my monthly wage. At the end of 3 years i can either buy the car or give it back and get another brand new one!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Crystal i always feel like af's coming just for a few days before i get a bfp!!! Just saying...
When are you testing?


----------



## crystalclaro

ok I called my Dad's hose and my Nanna answered and told me she had the baby !!!! :D woohoo. she was in labor for more than 12 hrs!!! had a few stitches and named the baby Brook Amy


----------



## crystalclaro

Mrs moo , I think I will test on Sunday again, because I should be 10 days past ovulation by then, I tested twice already hahaha even though I knew it would say negative. soo stupid . lol
I was suppose to ovulate on the 2nd but I think I did on the 5th... or maybe a day or so after that??
last time was so easy to track and to figure out because I was visiting my husband for only 1 week exactly .. so I know exactly when we conceived, but this time its a little harder because of the MC and we did not wait for another cycle, we just started trying afterwards because my dr said to count the MC as day one of my cycle because I was just 2 weeks along.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww congrats! So cute


----------



## jessy1101

Yup congrats for sure.

Leese maybe u can ask them to make a pit stop?? LOLOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw good news Crystal - I'm Emma btw!

Hope you get your bfp - it's so nice to have cousins close in age. My SIL was 6months pg with #2 when i got pg with ds and they play so nice together!


----------



## Krippy

So cute Crystal! So happy for your sister!

Can't believe that you have tested twice already! I am actually holding out and waiting until the 23rd. My DH and I discussed it and this is such a sensitive month being our first month of TTC since we lost RJ I don't want to get my hopes up. Keep us updated on your POAS addiction! :)

Love the Fiesta...Ford makes such cute cars! And affordable!


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- sorry I have no experience with primrose oil, but I know alot of girls take it... You could always give it a go for a month or so and see if it helps!

Ok, maybe all my whining was premature, because I just went to the bathroom and there was a ton of EWCM... strange how you can get so excited for a leaky vage! Now I want so badly to take a OPK, but I must wait until later (and I have drank soo much ice tea today I may have to wait until tonight). Now how am I supposed to get work done thinking about some bow chica wow wow tonight??? LOL I must finish my work, so I can go home!


----------



## crystalclaro

thanks you guys :) 
close cousins are good my youngest in turning 8 next month and my two older brothers have kids the same age. actually they are all 3 months apart exactly and my ex husbands wife too !!!! but we have never actually had all of them together at one time because we all live spread out from each other. 
And I'm trying not to POAS !!! I tell my self I am just using up the sucky ones so I can go buy some better ones. lol funny thing is last night I finished a bottle of my glucose test strips ( type 1 diabetic ) and said to my hubby " i finished with the 50 test strips already" and he replies " babe OMG thats so much money stop peeing on them" hahahah


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy I'm sending you a giant hug :)


----------



## Krippy

Right back at ya Crystal! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Stace lolololol see that the vadge always does the opposite of what u expect dont it??


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so i'm finishing at 3 today (yay me) so to pass the rest of the time here is an awsome topic of the day!

What r ur top 3 fashion faux pas?? I know the list can be long buttttt u gotta narrow it down to 3!!


----------



## babydust818

Wtf... just saw this on a website

Preventing miscarriage - If you tend to miscarry, avoid getting pregnant if you ovulate past day 15 of your menstrual cycle. Late ovulation can increase your chances to miscarry since the endometrial lining isn't optimal to allow for implementation. Late ovulation can also carry a higher risk of miscarriage because the older egg may not be as viable, and the corpus luteum may be unable to produce enough progesterone (the hormone that prepares your uterus for pregnancy and prevents you from getting your period).


MAKES NO SENSE! lol. i always ovulate after CD15. So am i destined for tons of MC's? idiots! It's supposedly a "doctor' who wrote this.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Wtf... just saw this on a website
> 
> Preventing miscarriage - If you tend to miscarry, avoid getting pregnant if you ovulate past day 15 of your menstrual cycle. Late ovulation can increase your chances to miscarry since the endometrial lining isn't optimal to allow for implementation. Late ovulation can also carry a higher risk of miscarriage because the older egg may not be as viable, and the corpus luteum may be unable to produce enough progesterone (the hormone that prepares your uterus for pregnancy and prevents you from getting your period).
> 
> 
> MAKES NO SENSE! lol. i always ovulate after CD15. So am i destined for tons of MC's? idiots! It's supposedly a "doctor' who wrote this.

Pfffff WTF??? Ya no dont listen to that for sure...

And as for primrose i have no clue if it's a do or dont :( Never tried it or know anyone that has used it and it's helped..


----------



## NewbieLisette

GIANT HUGS and :dust: to all you testers and O'ers!!!!!! Can't wait to all be bump buddies!!!

Stace - YAY for leeky vadge sweetie!

Jessy girlie I miss ya! 3pm eh!!!! LUCKY CHICA!!!!!! Hmmmm fashion faux pas...hard to pick just 3....ok here goes:

1. White socks and black shoes
2. Thong showing
3. Pants that are too short! IIIKKKKKKK

Sorry Rach no opinion on Primorse Oil for ya?


----------



## jessy1101

Wuv u lisette!! I've named some different ones then u cuz i agree with yours right now i'm just bringing more to the table. Gives us a longer list ;)

My fashion faux pas peeves

1-Sheer white blouse with over the top colorfull bra underneath (shudders why???)
2-Short shorts that display bootie fat AT WORK
3-Wearing any type of dress and not shaving ur legs or pitts...and hair growth being over the top obvious (this one still freaks me out)


----------



## keepthefaithx

The IUI Procedure
Most often, the patient is first treated with a fertility medication to induce the development of one or multiple ovarian follicles (that have eggs in them). hCG (human chorionic gonadotropin) is usually administered about 35-36 hours prior to the IUI, which helps to predictably release the egg(s) just after the IUI has been performed.

A semen specimen is produced at home or in the office by masturbation after 2-5 days of abstinence from ejaculation. The semen is then washed (processed) in our andrology laboratory. In this way, the sperm is separated from the other components of the semen and concentrated into small volume. The sperm processing takes about 20-60 minutes, depending on the technique utilized.

The separated and washed specimen consisting of a purified fraction of highly motile sperm is placed high in the uterine cavity using a very thin, soft catheter.

ok guys so does this mean that i AM getting an iui, bc my dr told me he was going to give me a shot to induced ovulation....does that mean he is doing the iui this cycle? ehh im confused now, bc what other shot would it be?!?!??!?! he talked about an iui w me but i could have sworn he said if it doesnt work with out one in a couple months i could be wrong i guess...

help! lol


rach idk i have heard tho if you o late its bad.....i o cd 24/25....idk im sure if its under 20 it should be okay no??

ahh so much crap!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese isnt an IUI with a semen injection??? I dont think that's what he's doing to u no??? Could be a sorta progesterone shot for O...i could b wrong..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sorry, totally off topic but does anyone have a kindle? Thinking bout getting dh one for his bday in a couple of weeks x


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Sorry, totally off topic but does anyone have a kindle? Thinking bout getting dh one for his bday in a couple of weeks x

I have a Sony E-book reader and it is to die for!!! I've found tons of sites with free ebooks and it's all amazing ebooks too!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I could have sworn he said if it doesnt work in a cuple months we will do iui yea...

But now that i read on it, it says you get a shot to induce ovulation before iui....

My question is can you just get the trigger shot and just do meds or maybe i am doing iui first try...idk ahh! Lol

i would like doing the iui actually its very like presise from what i hear-


----------



## jessy1101

Wow very complicated...i dont think it's the actual IUI tho cuz then he would of told u to bring a sample of DH's sperm to put in u...


----------



## keepthefaithx

well maybe hes guna tell me that when i come in the 23rd tho u know.....if u look it up they go hand in hand, maybe i am getting it i just confused it.. ah


----------



## crystalclaro

what if the hubby an not produce sperm by masturbation??? my hubby swears he cant do it and he also says that he cant ejaculate if he is having sex with a woman he does not really care for (like a one night stand or something) ugghhh makes me want to puke when i think about that!!! lol


----------



## crystalclaro

ohh i forgot the fashion faux thing... top 3 hmmm

socks and sandals 
thongs showing on purpose
shoes that don't fit , like when I see a girl wearing heels or sandals and the back of there foot is hanging off like an inch!!


----------



## crystalclaro

OMG i'm such a blond at times... I have been upset because my blood sugar has been high this past 4 days and kind of all over the place even when i take my extra doses !!! well I just noticed that the insulin went bad !!! it started turning cloudy today . I should have though to check it b4 this because I thought I lost it outside the other day on the veranda but it magically appeared in my room later so I figured I was mistaken and it would be fine, but I think I did loose it outside and my niece or nephew must have put it back in my room . 
At least i don't have to freak about my sugar levels anymore and that has been reason for my blah moods too because when I am pregnant my blood sugar levels seem to drop in the very beginning so i was thinking "oh they r high I must not be preggo"


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I think you can get the shot to induce O without IUI. Basically it is just helping your body to release the egg. I am guessing your Dr. is going to do this without IUI. But look at it this way... you will know when you will need to BD! No guessing involved!

Rach- I have read that late ovulation does carry a higher risk of MC, but I don't think it means that we are destined to MC a bunch of times. There are plenty of women who get pregnant with O after CD15 and have healthy babies (my DS was one of them!) Don't get discouraged. 

Fashion Faux Paux- Hmmm Lisette took some of my main ones:

1. Old women in skimpy teenage clothing (Ie low cut tight tops, tube tops, anything spandex, or shorts with writing on the ass)
2. Banana Hammocks *shudder*
3. Sandals with knarly looking toenails


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- I posted on your FB status, but DS has a Kindle Fire and he loves it!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks stace, I dont think we have the kindle fire here yet...


----------



## Krippy

Ummmm Fashion Faux Paux:

1. Out of date 80's bangs...High and backcombed...don't you watch tv or read magazines???

2. Pants that are 4 sizes too big...on males and females

3. Yoga or sweat pants with "Juicy" on the butt with heels...Really?!?!?! Are you kidding me?


----------



## Twinkie210

Ahhhhhh, got my :) OPK!!!! So weird how the test went from nothing yesterday to +!!!! Bow chicka Wow Wow for sure! Now I just got to hope for a LP longer than 7 days!


----------



## MrsMoo72

You go get some girly!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, sure will. If DH will stop at the store I might see if I can pick up some candy tonight (he will probably be a grouch, so I might have to go later). I can't wait to send it to you. I am sure the candy is way different here.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Just finished catching up on Jersey Shore! Oohhh the drama! Lol

Yay for :) Stace! Bow chica wow wow for suuureeee!!!

Lisa sweetie 2 more sleeps! OMG missss youuuuu!!! Sorry don't know much on this shot ur dr talked about but for sure you'll understand way more when u got see him & with ur fab cruise inbetween! Ppffttt no time for worrying :hugs:

What's everyone up to tonight?


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys!!! love ya!!

im debating whether or not to bring my blow dry and flat iron, or just wear my hair natural and bring a curling iron for touch ups.. i mean whats the point of spending an hour doing hair and stepping outside and being a poof a craziness!?!?!!

what ya think lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

crystalclaro said:


> what if the hubby an not produce sperm by masturbation??? my hubby swears he cant do it and he also says that he cant ejaculate if he is having sex with a woman he does not really care for (like a one night stand or something) ugghhh makes me want to puke when i think about that!!! lol

lolol omgosh my hub can thats no prob he just got his second sperm analysis today, thats not an issue, gotta wait and see!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

gotta clean mah house girls cuz my sister and her bf are staying over for most of the week when we are away! hope you all have a goodnite! xoxo


----------



## jessy1101

Oufff too much red bull and vodka lololol i ve got no feelings in mah legs lololo..thank god i got my freak on when i got home from work hiihii

Stace bowchica wow wow girly!! Make sure to bring ur A game!

Leese damn last game tomorrow already..missing u bunches and ur not even gone yet..

Happy friday late night to all!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! 

Hope you all have a great weekend. I'm headed into work now. Hopefully today will be a good day. I got called off yesterday which i was happy about. One of the girls i work with called me last night and told me good thing i didn't come into work because one of the housekeepers found a head body! YIKES. Happened to me once before when i was off and it was in MY SECTION. So sick!

Anyways, tty girls later! oxxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good morning girlies...

So you kno wat makes me laugh...when people how many of u are doing the smep this month...(sperm meets egg plan....) Lol um yea obvi thats the whole point lololol


----------



## jessy1101

Rach holy crap whaaa??????? 

Leese last day today!!

Happy sat morning to all :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyyyy howdy chica!

its so damn cold omg cant wait to leave it!

i HATE winter....lol


----------



## Krippy

I hate winter when the power is out and you have electric heat. Some silly person hit something and the power is out! Thank goodness for smart phones and radios with batteries!
Feeling optimistic today...vivd dreams, stuffy nose and sore bbs and hips! Hoping all good sign....dreams and stuffed nose are the only symptoms I remember from last time early but....fingers crossed!

did you mean Dead body? Cray cray! That would freak me right out but I would be so interested too.


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow rach! I would be majorly freaked out!

Lisa- I agree, the SMEP is kind of an oxi moron, duh that is what I do every month! I have just been rather unsuccessful at it LOL.

Well, DS is sick! Poor baby threw up everywhere and I mean everywhere! DH was a trooper though and cleaned most of it up himself (although with a lot of complaining and gagging LOL). I guess cleaning up puke is really a "Mom" job.


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace lol right?!??!!

kristin when you testing hunni!! sending you dust!~!!!!!! fxd!


----------



## Krippy

I can't decide when to test...I had ovulation pain Jan. 5th through to the 8th so I am trying to wait until the 23rd so that it will be positive for sure if I am or I will have my period but I am almost positive that I won't make through the 19th. Especially since I have 3 test calling my name from under the bathroom sink...LOL! 

Getting excited for your trip Lisa? I say take you flatiron and blowdryer...I wouldn't be able to survive without mine! ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning (ehem) afternoon chicas!

Last day Lissaaaa!!!! Wwwwaaaa - u gunna have a blast girlie! Have loads of drinks for me ok :)

Jessy how fricken cold is it up in our area! Like WTF!!!

Kristen all great signs sweetie, keeping my fx crossed for ya! A three pack?! Well then might as well give one a go soon right :)

Stace poor DS :( good thing u got ur bow chica wow wow on before the puke cleaning :winkwink:

Rach u have a seriously strong stomach! Holy cow!!!

Afm I'm about to get my lazy butt outta the house to walmart & bulk barn for my candy package making! YAY!!!

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## crystalclaro

good morning or afternoon to everyone :) I think I have to stop reading all the stories on these sites, I just freak myself out when I read all the heartache and disappointment. I feel like I'm jinxing my self, like with the MC it did not happen until I started reading about them :( 
I know I'm being paranoid but I can't help it. Now I'm all worried that if im not pregnant this cycle that what if my period never starts on its own . 
I know the dr told me to not worry and that we could try right away because he counted the MC as day 1 of my cycle because it happened so early . 
I wish I could hibernate for 9 months and just wake up ready to deliver !!!


----------



## crystalclaro

I think I will stick to just this fart of the site, right here with you guys !!! you guys are great and supportive of each other and I feel comforted when I talk to you guys or even just read your posts . so thank you everyone :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww crystal hunni I know how ya feel! Reading through the boards can be totally scary & get ur mind working into overdrive! Maybe limit yourself to the positive posts like ours till you feel strong enough...I've had to do this for myself esspecially since being PG again! Happy you found us :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

yea Lisette thats what I'm going to try. I just feel drained today and emotional. Partly because I have been looking at all the pics of my little sis and there new baby. I am so happy for them but at the same time it makes me feel empty. She was supportive when she found out about the Mc but others were not in my family my nana said " well its for the best, you know how sick you with with your son" I know she was trying to be helpful but it did not help. And my sisters mom and my youngest sister (who hates me for no apparent reason) said " well that should tell her something about wanting more kids" :(

they think I should not have anymore because I already have 3 but my husband and I do not have any of our own and I had my other children so early almost 18 years old then at 21 and my son 8 years ago. I'm only 34 and I am so happy right now in my life and my husband is amazing and we want to have a child, he is the only boy in his family so he is expected to have a child anyway. 
i know I should just ignore them , I don't know why I seek acceptance from them!!! my own mother is happy as long as I am happy and my big brothers too. its just my step mom and my youngest sister :( ( she even deleted me off of FB and told people at our sisters baby shower that I dont really count as her sister because we are just "half" :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Crystal- I am so sorry some of your family is not being supportive. We had some of that too. We hadn't told people we were pregnant, so the people that know only know after the fact. My Mom was one of the worst. To her it was just an illness, something that happened and is over with. I finally realized that I won't get everyone's support and acceptance and I know now who I can trust and who I can't. Hang in there! I have faith your period will come, I am just hoping it is about 9 months late and follows a happy and healthy little baby!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well DS seems to be feeling better! I am hoping this is just a 24hr bug.


----------



## crystalclaro

Twinkie I hope he is feeling better too !!! kids seem to bounce back much faster then adults thats for sure :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww stace hope logan gets better :)

i had the most crappy emotional night, went to my grandmas and all this kid talk i had to run to br and cry, my mom came in w me, and i just told her like i cant handle all this talk right now and my due date is coming up and i just sobbed

then all the way home too...idk why just really hit me tonight- like bad.

i cant wait, like i need this u know. i need my angel, i pray everyday that everything works out. and i hope it happens fast bc im guna be so ..ugh..i cant even explain

:(

i gotta stop & get happy for my trip and relax and just know everything will be okay and have a goodtime!

ahhhhh lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawwww Lisa baby :hugs: ur gunna be ok sweetie pie! Tuff days are totally normal & its ok to cry but wipe away those tears cuz u gunna be rockin on that fab cruise soon & doing some serious baby making practice! You'll see sweetie ur angels will come back to you & ain't nothing gonna stop ya this time! Ur body is totally waiting & ready :hugs:xxxxxx

Stacie - FX he's up & playing by tmmr :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

:) thanks lisette love ya xo


----------



## crystalclaro

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
its good to cry at times, its a good way to let out the sadness so more joy can come in and take it's place 

for you :flower:


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks crystal

this sucks. just so hard and im being strong, but every now n then i just break down. its getting harder bc my first angels dd is feb 24, right around the corner. kills me


----------



## keepthefaithx

so all my pupo girls, im getting to bed!

leaving at 6 am tmaro!!! im guna miss you girls ill be thinking about you!

take care hope all is well i will talk to you as soon as i can!!

love you all xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxxxooxox


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls, just wanted to say goodnight. I got to work in the morning while OH gets to go to the car show in downtown Cincinnati and meet Deena from Jersey Shore. FUCKER! I love her. Oh well, i got a 12 pack waiting for me when i get home.


----------



## Krippy

Have great night everyone! I went out tonight with all the ladies from my pregnancy group! It was fun to get out and be normal for once!

Also pretty sure I am having implantation cramps right now and had hip pain all day today. I had them with RJ so strong that I thought for sure I was getting my period and had counted myself out for that month and low and behold there I was preggo. Don't want to jinx myself but...Fingers crossed I am not imagining all of this and we have a rainbow baby inside! :) I will be surprised if I get a BFN this month but don't worry I will be ok if I don't...It is just a feeling and they say sometimes you know but hey I could be wrong and on to the next month right? ;)

Have a fantastic trip Lisa! But yes crappy days really have to come along with the normal days and you have to let them otherwise you would go insane!

xoxoxox


----------



## jessy1101

Morning to all!!

Leese is officialy gone on her trip now omg missing her already!

How r u all doing?

Stace is DS back in tip top shape?

Kristin sending u tons of positive vibes that this is it for u hunny.

Yay Kim comes back today!! Hoping she won sime serious bling lolol

Lisette i think i want to go and eat at The Works today hiihiii mhhmmm last time i had the sanfrancisco threat with kraft dinner on my burger omg yummm. This time hmmm..maybe the peanut butter one lolol

Im drinkin some coffee right now to kick start my day and watching 4 Weddings right now. Dayummm some of the women on there r freakin bitchy ouffff..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning chicas :wave:

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday? I'm totally gonna be a lazy bum today! Lol, need to re-charge for back to work tmmr & my asshole boss! Also sleeping at nights is a very iffy concept lately :(

Jessy I'm soooo jelous! Eat for me too girlie :)

Kristen I'm getting sooo excited for you to test! What are u doing to keep bust during the 2ww? Lots of positive vibes ur way!

Where's everyone at this morning?


----------



## Krippy

I am going crazy in this 2WW even though it seems to have flown by. I will be testing on the 19th because I can't wait! HEHEHEHE! Have to get it out of my system. I take care of a 4 month old out of my home Monday through Friday so that keeps me busy. It is great because I don't have to go back to work and this baby I am taking care of makes me laugh and million times a day! :)

Heading out this morning for a snowy walk with my mom and 2 dogs. Should be nice to get some fresh air and then be lazy for the rest of the day!


----------



## melfy77

Good afternoon to you all!

So a month ago I miscarried at 4 weeks 4 days, and we are now back at TTC:happydance: I should be 12 dpo today, and took 2 internet strips tests from early-pregnancy (not with FMU though), and both were negative, one stayed white, but the other one (taken about 3 hours later) started to develop a real thick pink evap line after maybe 15-20 minutes (more 20), a colored evap line? I hate this. And this morning it was still there, stronger against the white background.

I hope you're all doing well, and I'm pretty sure we are, since we are, after all, really strong women:D


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- DS is feeling better! I guess it was a 24 hr thing.

I hope this 2WW flies by! (Hopefully it is a 2WW this time instead of 1!). I am ready for some of us girlies to start testing! I need some distraction!


----------



## jessy1101

Hi Melfy! Ya sounds like an evap..maybe wait a bit more? Of course we re strong women that s what being pupo is all about!

Stace duhhh i cant wait till the 2WW is ovaaa...damnit im not even in it yet lolol should O around tuesday or wednesday soooooo let s gooooo. Im rootin for all of us this month and sendings a crap load of baby dust hiihii


----------



## lauren10

hi my pooooopies! did you miss me? i got back from Halifax today and my SIL found a wedding dress that looks gorgeous on her. I was disappointed in our dinner though..I'm not a big fan of french cuisine...too soupy and mushy! 

back to the grind tomorrow...ugh. Did I miss anything big over the weekend? tell me what's news...I can't stay awake long enough to read all the pages :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Well my cousin's water broke a few hours ago, so she is getting ready to have her little girl :( I am happy for her, but yet another reminder that I should be having a baby soon too.


----------



## themarshas

Good morning all! Hope you had excellent weekends. I didn't do a whole lot. Saturday I hung around the house all day (DH had the car and was working all day) which was fine because it's soooo flippin' cold here! Gah! Then we went to a bar and had dinner and watched football. GO PATRIOTS! haha Sunday I went shopping (bought some maternity/everyday clothes) and went to the movies with my mom. This evening we have our Ultrasound, Down Syndrome Testing, and another midwife appointment after those. I'm soooo looking forward to seeing our little one again! Just praying that everything is fine... 8 more hours... 

It's -8 degrees right now. Gross. Wish I was on a cruise too! Although my DH was looking yesterday at Daytona Beach hotels! YAY! That would be awesome sometime in March. As for the post about fashion faux pas- you seriously listed all of my least favs. My top is when bigger people where clothes that are too small for them though! Urg. Put some clothes on!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy freakin monday morning lololol. How y'all doing?? It's -25 here right now...wonderfull. Thank god for our heated garage where i park my lil car. If not...scary times...

Lauren missed u bunches and bunches! Not really anything ground braking to report. Weirdest thing every tho this morning, went to pee and i had drops of pink leaking out! I was like WTF? Then there was a splat on the tp too. Went to pee again after a bit and nuttin nadda zip zilch!?!?? Weird ass vagina...

Stace our time will be soon soon soon so no worries.

Liz OMG that's right u get that ultrasound now. Plz plzzzz keep us in da loop!

Yup it's all lonesome without Leese here...hope she's getting an awsome tan.

Lisette what up? How u feelin this morning?

Kim 'poke poke' ur supose to be back by now chicaaaaa


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhh and quick quick update on my pee, did an opk yesterday and line wasnt dark enough for a positive same thing this morning too. Maybe tomorrow??? Hopefully...13dpo tomorrow...already...

Bring in da 2WW evil all bitchness..


----------



## Twinkie210

Oooo Jessy- maybe some O spotting? FX'd for a + OPK this evening or tomorrow!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Oooo Jessy- maybe some O spotting? FX'd for a + OPK this evening or tomorrow!

Ooooooooo does that happen???? I had no clue u could spot with O time?!! But the opk wasnt positive :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

Last month I had spotting 2 or 3 days before ovulation. The theory is that the change in estrogen levels before O causes the spotting... could be a sign! Or could just be a stupid Vage thingy... I wish our bodys had an operators manual!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh I had spotting this month too, but I have had a lot of spotting this month!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh see this is the first time it's ever happend to me! The spotting right before O thinggy...and also the first time that i havent had a positive opk on CD12! So i think maybe i'm now back to the good O time on cd14? Which would be awsome cuz like i was saying body finaly bounced back..jesus....almost 5 months....scary..


----------



## Twinkie210

Last month was the first time it has ever happened to me! (But of course that cycle was a complete bust). This month I had 3 days of the lightest spotting (basically just a little mixed with my CM)...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Last month was the first time it has ever happened to me! (But of course that cycle was a complete bust). This month I had 3 days of the lightest spotting (basically just a little mixed with my CM)...

It just completly sucks doesnt it? LOL stoopid outta our hands situation and uterus..:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Boo to the weirdo spotting!

Cant wait to see your picture Liz, very excited for you. If you're feeling like you need maternity clothes then I guess you're growing a nice lil bumpy there?! So im sure little bean is growing good xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning chica's :wave:

Freezin my lil tooshy here!!!! Slept on my new Snoogle pillow :cloud9: seriously a MUST HAVE you guys!!! Made my boss shake and feel like a crummy piece of $^%# which is just perfection :winkwink: So far a good morning! LOL

Lauren please don't leave us for sooooo long :hugs:

Jessy baby...weirdness...gotta get that bow chica wow wow on full force this week chica! How was The Works??? Me need deets!!!

Liz sooooo exciting sweetie! Sending your package today :happydance:

Stacie how you feeling today? DS all good?

Emma :wave: miss ya girlie! You holding up ok?


----------



## jessy1101

Mehh like Stace said could just be my body gearing up for O time...then again it can also be related to sex right? Irritated cervix and etc. Cuz i do admit to have gotten my freak on ummm.....a bit more frequently then normal in the past...4 days...:blush::blush::blush::blush:

It's the hormones damnit i get turned on the minute DH is in the freakin room...jesus...:blush::blush:


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette The Works + Jessy = <3 <3 <3 and very full and satisfied tummy lolololol.

Like i was saying could very possibly b all the freaky deaky miss vadge has been receiving...it's ummm...extremely more then the usual LOLOLOL.


----------



## themarshas

I'm not very big yet but there were a lot of sales going on yesterday and my build is so small that I'm pretty certain I'll be able to get away for much of this pregnancy without having to but much actually maternity stuff. I bought some flowy bohemian style shirts a size bigger and a few sweaters that aren't super fitted. I found 7 tops for a total of $20.00 because off the clearance rack so I just had to get them. For now I definetly have a bump (I started with a super flat stomach so it didn't take much to show) I'll post a pic tomorrow but It's small enough to hide for now. I seem to be carrying super high and it hasn't effected my pants at all so far so I'm hoping that I'll be fine in my normal clothes for a while still.


----------



## jessy1101

Lis that's a freakin awsome deal!! Wow 7 shirts for 20$...i cant even find that now for regualr clothing...


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- I'm super exctied about the candy! Yours is going out tomorrow, the post office is closed here today.


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- LOL! I hope DH is more than accommodating! I wish my DH would let us get that much BD in!

OK, so I talked to my Mom about my cousin who is in labor and she had two bags of water! So I googled it and apparently there is two layers to the "bag of waters" and normally these two layers are touching and break at the same time. But sometimes the layer that is around the baby (the one containing the amniotic fluid) leaks into the other layer. The first layer breaks leaving the bag around the baby intact... Weird huh? So basically the first bag broke at home and when they checked her the other was still there! I have never heard about this! Now she has to be on antibiotics to prevent infections since they don't know how long her amniotic fluid had been leaking.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace DH is...more then accomadating lololol....yesterday i actualy put my fingers in the air to form a cross and was like back away u evil sexed up demon spawn lololol. He was like ahhh babe come on..u know u wannnaaaaa...EVILLL

And as for the bags of water...dayummmmm i had no clue that could happen! As if we need more stuff to worry about later on huh?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- DS is all better today! He is off school since it is MLK day today, so DS and DH are going to a little arcade place and having lunch and playing games, DS is bringing his little friend too! It is going to be 60 degrees here! (In farenheight for all the PUPOs not in the U.S) I can't believe how warm it is and I am stuck here at work!


----------



## jessy1101

Damnit like i was telling Lisette i texted DH and was like ohhh totaly wanna jump u right now. His reply? I'm doing all the house cleaning so u dont have to worry about it when u get home.

Ya i know officialy want to bang the crap outta him...so so cruel...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Damnit like i was telling Lisette i texted DH and was like ohhh totaly wanna jump u right now. His reply? I'm doing all the house cleaning so u dont have to worry about it when u get home.
> 
> Ya i know officialy want to bang the crap outta him...so so cruel...

Holy crap! That would be a major turn on! You definately have a keeper there!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Damnit like i was telling Lisette i texted DH and was like ohhh totaly wanna jump u right now. His reply? I'm doing all the house cleaning so u dont have to worry about it when u get home.
> 
> Ya i know officialy want to bang the crap outta him...so so cruel...
> 
> Holy crap! That would be a major turn on! You definately have a keeper there!Click to expand...

Omgggg right right??? when he told me that i was like dude ur not helping my situation here lololoolll.


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jessy to have such problems eh :winkwink: Go bang it out girlie!!!!

Sorry I went MIA...darn work and boss back today is stunting my browsing time today!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette i know it's ohh so terrible lololol. DH is meeting me at work for lunch sooo..i gotta wait to get some booty time after work..

Jesus i just realised how much all this makes me sound like a guy..well like they r supose to sound wanting sex all the time and etc. What is the world coming too??? LOLOL


----------



## lauren10

hello! 

jessy yeah that does sound like you have a little sex injury there and had some spotting. :) 

so cold here too...brrrrrrr. 

did i tell you DD had a wicked reaction to cinnamon? so weird...I put some cinnamon in her applesauce last week, and 15 minutes later she started breaking out in hives, but was only covered from the waist down! i told the doc and he prescribed us an epipen...just in case it's worse next time. strange, right? have you ever heard of a cinnamon allergy? she eats peanut butter and everything else!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow cinnamon allergy...that's cray cray! I guess it happens for sure but i've never met anyone with that type of allergy..sucks...


----------



## MrsMoo72

themarshas said:


> I'm not very big yet but there were a lot of sales going on yesterday and my build is so small that I'm pretty certain I'll be able to get away for much of this pregnancy without having to but much actually maternity stuff. I bought some flowy bohemian style shirts a size bigger and a few sweaters that aren't super fitted. I found 7 tops for a total of $20.00 because off the clearance rack so I just had to get them. For now I definetly have a bump (I started with a super flat stomach so it didn't take much to show) I'll post a pic tomorrow but It's small enough to hide for now. I seem to be carrying super high and it hasn't effected my pants at all so far so I'm hoping that I'll be fine in my normal clothes for a while still.

With ds i was in my normal clothes till bout 5 months but i kinda got to a point where i was thinking ok, people might just think i've put weight on and might not realise im pg so i started wearing maternity clothes so they would know haha!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> Jessy- LOL! I hope DH is more than accommodating! I wish my DH would let us get that much BD in!
> 
> OK, so I talked to my Mom about my cousin who is in labor and she had two bags of water! So I googled it and apparently there is two layers to the "bag of waters" and normally these two layers are touching and break at the same time. But sometimes the layer that is around the baby (the one containing the amniotic fluid) leaks into the other layer. The first layer breaks leaving the bag around the baby intact... Weird huh? So basically the first bag broke at home and when they checked her the other was still there! I have never heard about this! Now she has to be on antibiotics to prevent infections since they don't know how long her amniotic fluid had been leaking.

Yeh stace my 'hind' waters broke at home then the others went when they examined me at the hospital but i don't think they were leaking so i didn't need antibiotics or anything. How close is she now? I can imagine it's quite hard for you? :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

hi girlies i'm back! missed y'all sooo much but had a great trip with hubby and then we went to north carolina to house shop had a freaking crazy realtor that wasted a lot of our time.... so we still have lots to get done in a few short weeks. yikes! and i took no opk so i tk i ovulated about 6 days ago but y'all we only had sex 1 x in our NTNP so if it happens this month it will be insane:haha: hope everybody is doing great! did i miss anything big???


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> hi girlies i'm back! missed y'all sooo much but had a great trip with hubby and then we went to north carolina to house shop had a freaking crazy realtor that wasted a lot of our time.... so we still have lots to get done in a few short weeks. yikes! and i took no opk so i tk i ovulated about 6 days ago but y'all we only had sex 1 x in our NTNP so if it happens this month it will be insane:haha: hope everybody is doing great! did i miss anything big???

What happend with ur realtor??? Glad u had tons of fun and really hope this is ur month!!

As for missing anything mehhh my vadge is burnt out and i'm still forcing it to get it's freak on..sad i know but mehhh what can u do LOLOL.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust818

So i decided to have sex differently this month LOL. We ALWAYS do it doggy so i'm going to TTC mandatory style lol. They say that's the best position. So i guess that's what we will do. Yeah yeah, i said i wasn't going to TTC but damnit, i'm not wasting anymore time. CD12 today. CBFM hasn't asked for 1 stick yet, which i am happy about. Saves me money. Although, i'm having that SAME EXACT pain in my left boob that i did last month. Wonder if that's a sign of O? Or maybe i have breast cancer. Ugh. That's my luck.

How are all you babes doing?! My stupid friend txt me yesterday saying she can feel her baby move more and all that. I'm going to try to not answer any of her txts anymore. Sorry to be a shitty friend but i can't listen to that!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Jessy- LOL! I hope DH is more than accommodating! I wish my DH would let us get that much BD in!
> 
> OK, so I talked to my Mom about my cousin who is in labor and she had two bags of water! So I googled it and apparently there is two layers to the "bag of waters" and normally these two layers are touching and break at the same time. But sometimes the layer that is around the baby (the one containing the amniotic fluid) leaks into the other layer. The first layer breaks leaving the bag around the baby intact... Weird huh? So basically the first bag broke at home and when they checked her the other was still there! I have never heard about this! Now she has to be on antibiotics to prevent infections since they don't know how long her amniotic fluid had been leaking.
> 
> Yeh stace my 'hind' waters broke at home then the others went when they examined me at the hospital but i don't think they were leaking so i didn't need antibiotics or anything. How close is she now? I can imagine it's quite hard for you? :hugs:Click to expand...

Last I heard she is only 4cm and they don't expect her to be fully dialated for 3 hrs or so. I am surprisingly OK with it all right now. But she lives 5 hrs away, so I didn't have to see her but a couple times during her whole pregnancy. She is 3 days overdue, so I have been expecting this for awhile!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> So i decided to have sex differently this month LOL. We ALWAYS do it doggy so i'm going to TTC mandatory style lol. They say that's the best position. So i guess that's what we will do. Yeah yeah, i said i wasn't going to TTC but damnit, i'm not wasting anymore time. CD12 today. CBFM hasn't asked for 1 stick yet, which i am happy about. Saves me money. Although, i'm having that SAME EXACT pain in my left boob that i did last month. Wonder if that's a sign of O? Or maybe i have breast cancer. Ugh. That's my luck.
> 
> How are all you babes doing?! My stupid friend txt me yesterday saying she can feel her baby move more and all that. I'm going to try to not answer any of her txts anymore. Sorry to be a shitty friend but i can't listen to that!

LOL, we sometimes start out doggy style, but usually flip over and finish in missionary so there is less "leakage". But heck don't listen to what I have to say, it obviously isn't working too well!


----------



## jkb11

haha shes burnt out!!! poor vadgey:haha:.... well the realtor story..... so there is one house that hubby and i particularly loved but not even one other one that we are even interested in... so i had seen this house online so i contacted the listing agent b/c sometimes if you get a realtor to go into dual agency they will lower their commission in order to help the buyers and sellers to agree on a nice price. so, contacted him and he meet us there but we also wanted to do all of our shopping on sat and sunday since this was one of our only chances to be in the area together. well he didnt want to spend his whole weekend doing that so he showed us the 1 home then had his coworker was going to take us around the rest of the weekend. well she ended up being a single girl that just wanted to party and she basically took us to 3 homes in the same neighborhood as the 1st and then told us to drive ourselves around and email her all the ones we find and she would take us out on sunday to them. at this point i am already frustrated... to add to it she was very immature and annoying. well we are suppose to start sunday at 1 and on our way to meet her she text me and says the home we were heading to she was unable to set up an appt. and that she forgot she was suppose to do an open house from 2-5.... ugh! so she literally says why dont yall just go ahead and place an offer on the first home since yall did like it so much. :shrug: to add to it she called me at 10 at night saturday ngt from a club wanting to followup to see if hubby and i had any luck finding our own place. she was just crazy and lazy! sorry to rant on and on!


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> hi girlies i'm back! missed y'all sooo much but had a great trip with hubby and then we went to north carolina to house shop had a freaking crazy realtor that wasted a lot of our time.... so we still have lots to get done in a few short weeks. yikes! and i took no opk so i tk i ovulated about 6 days ago but y'all we only had sex 1 x in our NTNP so if it happens this month it will be insane:haha: hope everybody is doing great! did i miss anything big???
> 
> What happend with ur realtor??? Glad u had tons of fun and really hope this is ur month!!
> 
> As for missing anything mehhh my vadge is burnt out and i'm still forcing it to get it's freak on..sad i know but mehhh what can u do LOLOL.:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## lauren10

aw Kimberly....spring is such a better time to buy because there is always more on the market. how much time do you have?...and definitely ditch that bitch! 

Rach...lol...mandatory style...that made me laugh! when we are ttc we always do a deep missionary penetration...then I put pillows under my bum and my legs in the air and lay there for like 15 minutes. give'em a good chance to get in there!


----------



## jkb11

i know right! my start date at new job is feb 20th so we need to move the week prior.... we did talk about renting an apartment for a few months but we really dont want to move twice!!!


lauren10 said:


> aw Kimberly....spring is such a better time to buy because there is always more on the market. how much time do you have?...and definitely ditch that bitch!
> 
> Rach...lol...mandatory style...that made me laugh! when we are ttc we always do a deep missionary penetration...then I put pillows under my bum and my legs in the air and lay there for like 15 minutes. give'em a good chance to get in there!


----------



## jessy1101

Shizzz what a freakin lazy bitch!! I can never get over how some people just dont care work wise u know? It's like meehhhh fuck it i dont feel like doing shit today. Screw that...

Rach i have no clue if it does make it more ideal or not. The month i got preg in june was actualy conceived standing up in the shower!! I still couldnt get over that i mean jesus it practicly came right out after we finished and yet some all star jizzers stayed up there. I guess doing it missionnary gives u more chances on ur side or something..i have no clue. I know the past few months i've done the whole ok jizz just like that then legs up in the air for at least 15 mins and etc etc with no luck. Now my motto is whenever wherever. 

Can a vagina end up with penis skid marks????? Hmmm...interesting theory...

To make my days more fun i am now doing a quote a day that will go with my daily mentality. TODAY's QUOTE : Come to the dark side, we have cookies!!


----------



## jessy1101

I wanna go home and get mahh freak on now damnit LOLOL.Bowchica wow wow X 1000000000000000000000000000000000000 yesssssss..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I wanna go home and get mahh freak on now damnit LOLOL.Bowchica wow wow X 1000000000000000000000000000000000000 yesssssss..

I am predicting this will definately be your BFP month! You are one horney biatch! Seriously some of them swimmers HAVE to find the egg...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> I wanna go home and get mahh freak on now damnit LOLOL.Bowchica wow wow X 1000000000000000000000000000000000000 yesssssss..
> 
> I am predicting this will definately be your BFP month! You are one horney biatch! Seriously some of them swimmers HAVE to find the egg...Click to expand...

LOLOLOL seriously Stace it's terrible!! It's like i got sooo use to gettin tons of bump and grind action in the past 4 days (7 times to b exact..WTF huh?? Guess it's normal the pink taco has skid marks lolol) that now it almost feels like a daily need....but hey if it allows me to catch an eggy then boo yaaaaaa :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> I wanna go home and get mahh freak on now damnit LOLOL.Bowchica wow wow X 1000000000000000000000000000000000000 yesssssss..
> 
> I am predicting this will definately be your BFP month! You are one horney biatch! Seriously some of them swimmers HAVE to find the egg...Click to expand...

And in another side note i kinda figure that since the first time i got preg in june was due to a shower sexfest while also standing up and the spermy caught the eggy. So it has to be outstanding jizz right???? LOLOLOLOL...how do i come up with this stuff?? Mehhh great minds and etc etc.


----------



## themarshas

You should definetly get your BFP Jessy! And geesssh aren't you sore? hahaha However, I'm excited to say that I actually am thinking about jumping my DH tonight... that's a first since this pregnancy began (not the first time DTD thankfully!).

Anyone else up for fastforwarding an hour or so...?


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> You should definetly get your BFP Jessy! And geesssh aren't you sore? hahaha However, I'm excited to say that I actually am thinking about jumping my DH tonight... that's a first since this pregnancy began (not the first time DTD thankfully!).
> 
> Anyone else up for fastforwarding an hour or so...?

What can i say my kitty is a real trooper heeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. And go Liz and get down with ur bad self!! i'm up for the fast forward for sizzle my nizzle lolol.


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree fast forwarding an hour would be great!


----------



## Twinkie210

Bowling night tonight! Which also means I will be getting my drink on again! My DH might be getting jumped too!


----------



## jkb11

hey girles wanna hear somrthing funny.... so since i havent been attacking dh. since for now we are doing the NTNP, he has been begging for it. we are having sex just only a few times a week but now he wants it soooo bad.... :haha: pay backs a biatch:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> hey girles wanna hear somrthing funny.... so since i havent been attacking dh. since for now we are doing the NTNP, he has been begging for it. we are having sex just only a few times a week but now he wants it soooo bad.... :haha: pay backs a biatch:haha:

The only thing i can say to that is YOU GO GIRL!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Bowling night tonight! Which also means I will be getting my drink on again! My DH might be getting jumped too!

LOLOL guess ur gonna have to put the same Horny emoticon as me then huh?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Bowling night tonight! Which also means I will be getting my drink on again! My DH might be getting jumped too!
> 
> LOLOL guess ur gonna have to put the same Horny emoticon as me then huh?Click to expand...

LOLOL... drunk horny sex...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Bowling night tonight! Which also means I will be getting my drink on again! My DH might be getting jumped too!
> 
> LOLOL guess ur gonna have to put the same Horny emoticon as me then huh?Click to expand...
> 
> LOLOL... drunk horny sex...Click to expand...

Me likey me likey :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

I just got an update from my cousin... she has been in labor for 14 hrs and is only 5cm. I kind of feel sorry for her, kind of. I am guessing she will be getting a C-Section this evening.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I just got an update from my cousin... she has been in labor for 14 hrs and is only 5cm. I kind of feel sorry for her, kind of. I am guessing she will be getting a C-Section this evening.

Ouchhh....possible c section i think..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I just got an update from my cousin... she has been in labor for 14 hrs and is only 5cm. I kind of feel sorry for her, kind of. I am guessing she will be getting a C-Section this evening.
> 
> Ouchhh....possible c section i think..Click to expand...

At that point I think I would be begging the Dr. to do the C-section...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I just got an update from my cousin... she has been in labor for 14 hrs and is only 5cm. I kind of feel sorry for her, kind of. I am guessing she will be getting a C-Section this evening.
> 
> Ouchhh....possible c section i think..Click to expand...
> 
> At that point I think I would be begging the Dr. to do the C-section...Click to expand...

Or to at least i dunno dope u up so bad u start drooling all over the place.


----------



## crystalclaro

hi everyone :) everyone enjoying there day off?? hubby has to work today so no fun for me :( I took yet another HPT last night , still negative :( but AF should be here today and nothing yet, I don't feel her coming and I don't fell pregnant yet . I just want one or the other right now !!! lol then I can get a break from BDing !!! at this point its not much fun its just like a donation routine !!!! lol And we have being doing doggy style because hubby wants a boy but I'm thinking too much leaks out after....


----------



## crystalclaro

I have a question.... how long does a woman usually ovulate after she gets the EWCM??? I was counting my ovulation day as the first day I had it.... but maybe I ovulated later?


----------



## crystalclaro

ohh and do you guys think that the fact that I have been taking baby aspirin would increase the length of my cycle??


----------



## babydust818

crystal in all honesty it depends on who you are. i get EWCM even when i'm not O'ing, weird huh? i get EWCM like CD4 and then again a few days later and then again a few days later. So i couldn't tell ya. You know your body best. Everyone is different. Good luck!

omg so we did it missionary style.. howev you wanna spell it. LOL i said mandatory earlier. I mean missionary. I'm to funny. We did it earlier today. Hopefully one wants to swim. So weird how it all works! I've come to the conclusion that it will work out when it's meant to because this month you could do whatever and then in july you could do EXACTLY the same and you'd get pregnant. MAKES NO SENSE, right? God has a plan. Wish i knew WHENNN! would be nice for all of us. We will make it.


----------



## Twinkie210

crystal- for the most part you are fertile up until the last day of EWCM (it is the progesterone produced after O that dries up your CM)

Rach- FX'd you get some good swimmers!

Well baby Scarlett arrived! 7lbs 5oz and 19in long. She ended up having the C-section.

Holy crap why am I up at 3:00 this morning? We just had some crazy storms roll through and now I can't sleep! Plus I am probably still hung over... LOL Hell I am probably drunk still!


----------



## lauren10

I think (typically but everyone is different) that you must ovulate a day or two after you start seeing EWCM...because the sperm needs to get up there first and wait for the egg to come down. I didn't know this, but saw recently on a documentary that when the few sperm that make it to the tubes reach the tubes....they go to sleep! They just rest on the walls, and when the egg comes in, it lets out a signal to wake up the sperm and get them working. It's completely amazing!!


----------



## lauren10

crystal how many dpo are you?


----------



## themarshas

I had my scan last night and everything went great. No official results of the down test until next week but the ultrasound tech was great and said that there was no reason to worry about downs because the little one didn't have any of the markers. I have a serious bruise on my finger though from the blood test. Literally they pick your finger than squeeze and squeeze it so they can get 5 larger droplets out of you for the test. So weird. Anyhow, the ultrasound was 50 minutes long because our little one wouldn't roll to where they needed he/she too. I didn't mind because it just meant more time we got to see the heartbeat and little limbs. Heartbeat of 166. We find out the sex Feb. 27th at our next scan. I'm just relieved to see that everything looked great and healthy. I told my mom should could tell people now, which means everyone should know in precisely an hour. They also wanted to date me 5 days earlier. Apparently our little one is pretty big for his/her date. So now I'm due July 20th which date wise would mean I got pregnant a week after the miscarriage... Ohhh well, I'm fine with 5 days sooner!

Here are some photos. One is the side view. One is the hand waving above his/her head. Me in the green is pre pregnancy. And the sweatshirt one was last night. A small bump forming I think.
 



Attached Files:







pre.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 5









12w5d 7.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7









12w5d 11.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7









12w56 13.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woohoo Liz!!!! Amazing pictures, im so happy for you! Definitely a lil bump growing there xxx


----------



## themarshas

I feel like another weight has been lifted. Not only does everything look ok, but I also got up the nerve to tell my boss and he was genuinely excited for us and said not to worry about anything, it'll work itself out, and we'll figure it out. He just wanted to know that I was most definetly going to come back to work after! haha I guess I'm needed/wanted here. PS- the gossip mill is already working in full force. I feel that by days end everyone will know...


----------



## jessy1101

Liz omg he/she looks perfect!! I'm super happy for u hunny bunny!! Ya a huge weight must of been lifted for sure :)


----------



## jessy1101

Aiight sooo here is this morning's opk at cd13. What do u girlies think?? Looks like my O is right around the corner huh?


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- most definetly looks like your O is on its way. I'd say getting BDing but I think you already have that covered haha


----------



## Krippy

themarshas said:


> I had my scan last night and everything went great. No official results of the down test until next week but the ultrasound tech was great and said that there was no reason to worry about downs because the little one didn't have any of the markers. I have a serious bruise on my finger though from the blood test. Literally they pick your finger than squeeze and squeeze it so they can get 5 larger droplets out of you for the test. So weird. Anyhow, the ultrasound was 50 minutes long because our little one wouldn't roll to where they needed he/she too. I didn't mind because it just meant more time we got to see the heartbeat and little limbs. Heartbeat of 166. We find out the sex Feb. 27th at our next scan. I'm just relieved to see that everything looked great and healthy. I told my mom should could tell people now, which means everyone should know in precisely an hour. They also wanted to date me 5 days earlier. Apparently our little one is pretty big for his/her date. So now I'm due July 20th which date wise would mean I got pregnant a week after the miscarriage... Ohhh well, I'm fine with 5 days sooner!
> 
> Here are some photos. One is the side view. One is the hand waving above his/her head. Me in the green is pre pregnancy. And the sweatshirt one was last night. A small bump forming I think.

Your LO looks perfect! Actually brought tears to my eyes this morning! I am so happy for you! And your belly, or lack there of, you must be in amazing shape! It is so cute! 

For our first scan with RJ we had to stay extra long because he wouldn't roll over either and they dated him 9 days bigger than his due date. He ended up being 9 pounds 10 ounces three days before his due date! Yaaaaah on getting one big, chubby bundle of baby! Once you have one big baby they are always big! ;) So precious! Congratulations! :)


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> Aiight sooo here is this morning's opk at cd13. What do u girlies think?? Looks like my O is right around the corner huh?
> 
> View attachment 326191
> 
> 
> View attachment 326192

Agreed...O is definitely on the way! You better get your booty shaking! ;)


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Jessy- most definetly looks like your O is on its way. I'd say getting BDing but I think you already have that covered haha

LOLOLOL OMG my hoohah has been pleading with me for 2 days now to put a under construction sign on it..i'm like not a chance bitch u take it like a real thang.

Althought....i kinda had trouble sitting down this morning...since once again my ummm...grass has been pasteurized last night...yuppp...

OMG i love finding the most hilarious ways to describe gettin laid fun fun times!

Also today's very well said quote of the day : The average woman would rather have beauty than brains, because the average man can see better than he can think. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystalclaro

Good morning east coasters :) I woke up at 4 am to pee and can't fall back asleep, I should have saved my pee!!!
Lauren I Would be 12 days past if i ovulated on the 5th , that was my first day of EWCM. So if I read your post correctly .....I should have ovulated after the EWCM??? 
possible symptoms : dry eyes , nauseated ( but i usually get nauseated before my period anyway ) , really sore boobs (thats why i can't sleep) lots of lotion CM


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Aiight sooo here is this morning's opk at cd13. What do u girlies think?? Looks like my O is right around the corner huh?
> 
> View attachment 326191
> 
> 
> View attachment 326192
> 
> 
> Agreed...O is definitely on the way! You better get your booty shaking! ;)Click to expand...

Covered and covered and ooooo covered some more boo yaaaaaaa


----------



## crystalclaro

How you feeling Krippy?? any desire to poas yet? 
And it is so true about the big babies, my first was 9lbs . My second was 10 lbs at 3 weeks early and my son was 7 lbs at almost 6 weeks early. but I am a type 1 diabetic so our babies tend to be bigger anyway. I remember a lady who was due the same time as me and her previous baby was 13 lbs and it got stuck after the head came out so they had to break the baby's collar bone to get it out :(


----------



## themarshas

Krippy- Thank you! The scan was amazing and helps to ease my mind for now. I was in pretty good shape but thankfully I come from a great line of genetics which gives me my tiny body! My DH looks at me every day waiting for my waist line to expand and slowly it has been. Fortunetly it all sits high so all my pants fit fine still. 

Large babies run in the family so I think this is the norm haha. I was 8lbs 8 ounces and my siblings were also over 8lbs and we were all on our due date or within a day. The smallest baby my family has ever seen was my cousin at 7lbs 5ounces... which to most seems like a normal size. The largest was 10lbs 3ounces. Most of us ended up in the 8-9lb range (there's a total of 25 kids)


----------



## crystalclaro

wow marsh that is a lot of big babies !!! and your scan of the LO is beautiful !!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so just so we can keep track way easier who's about to test and etc etc Where is everybody in their cycles???

I'm CD13 which is on my ticker also.


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy i am about to test again today as soon as I need to pee again and I think I'm 12 days past ovulation but I'm not too sure.


----------



## crystalclaro

and how do i get a ticker?


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> and how do i get a ticker?

Just click on my ticker and it will bring u to the website. Then u create yours copy the link they will give u, go on ur signatures in ur details and paste it there.


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> jessy i am about to test again today as soon as I need to pee again and I think I'm 12 days past ovulation but I'm not too sure.

Definetly keep us in da loop!


----------



## crystalclaro

thanks jessy :)


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmmm...i used my last opk this morning and now i'm debating on if i should either go and get some more to keep testing tonight and tomorrow to see if it gets even darker or just leave it be and chillax since it's right around the corner...

Thoughts? It's hard to say if i've been having EWCM cuz i've been using pre-seed the past 2 days and all the white goop coming out is ummm....my DH's bodily fluids lololol.


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> thanks jessy :)

S'all good it's what i'm here for :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

I also want to add that omg i'm actualy doing great these days!!! Pretty good state of mind and body wise these past 2 months has been awsome! No weirdness cycle wise as of the last one and i actualy want sex for just sex and not sperm meets egg...althought that is also an added bonus LOLOL.


----------



## jessy1101

To show my super duper positive outlook i've even changed my profile pic to something meaninfull instead of sarcastic. 

Dayummm this is a huge step cuz i've had my wanting a pony pic since the very begining. S'all good chicas s'all good ;) Now bring on the BFP!!


----------



## crystalclaro

ok so its still a bfn :(... maybe AF is just taking her time this month.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, girlies I am having a super rough day at work! I just want to go home and crawl into bed!!!

I love seeing the bump pics that is awesome!

DS was 8lb 14oz and he was induced 10 days early, they said he would have been 9 and a half lbs if they would have let me go to my due date... yikes I really hope mine don't get bigger!

So I was talking to my Mom and after they did the newborn testing on my cousin's baby they said her due date was wrong and she was actually 43 weeks when she delivered! Can you imagine 3 weeks overdue? That is crazy! They said the reason she was so small was because they actually start losing weight if they go that long!

Oh and my ticker is right, I am 4dpo well could only be 3dpo I guess.


----------



## jessy1101

Sup Stace? Why is ur day crap? I'll cheer u up!!


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> ok so its still a bfn :(... maybe AF is just taking her time this month.

Cycle wise for u what's the what? Like i mean what is a normal cycle for u? How's ur past cycles been weird? 

U may not even be 12dpo yet it's hard to say. Or it could be later implantation? Soooo many facts...so little time to comprehend them all LOL.


----------



## themarshas

Fingers crossed for you crystal and Stace I hope your day gets better! Let's fastforward to friday! Jessy- I changed my avatar, you've inspired me haha


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Fingers crossed for you crystal and Stace I hope your day gets better! Let's fastforward to friday! Jessy- I changed my avatar, you've inspired me haha

Love love love ur avatar!!! We might as well put happy pics that we like seeing day to day u know? And u guys r total hotties on there..specialy you Liz duhhhhh :happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystalclaro

Jessy my last few cycles have been 28 days but I have had some 30 and 33 thrown in there. I had a BFP in dec on a 28 day cycle at 10 DPO them had the Mc 2 weeks later. the dr told me to count my first day of bleeding as cycle day one and that was on Dec 20th, so today would be cycle day 29 . 
And i was thinking i ovulated on the 5th of this month because of the EWCM and some ferning but i got a stronger ferning a few days after that .
i just don't feel pregnant yet, so i'm kind of just waiting for Af to show up.


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, I am working on a freaking audit that is never ending and everytime I think I get somewhere, 3 more problems pop up. I actually feel like banging my head on my desk right now. This audit is a huge deal too, like I could probably get fired over it! (Ok, I probably wouldn't but there is always that chance).

I also have a headache, but I don't know if it is from work or from drinking last night!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning chicas :wave:

Sorry I haven't caught up much, was majorly sick last night but happy about it! If it means everything is ok in there bring it on!!! 

How's everyone today? Weather is soooo icy and crummy here, took me an hour to get in, had to stop for bloods then back out to the passport office for a good hour cuz my boss needed me back for 11 so he could do errands BEFORE his 2hour yoga!!!!!! :dohh: Good thing he's back to "relive some of the preassure" as he said just yesterday! :haha:

Stacey soooo sorry about the audit! I know how bad that sucks!!!!!!!! :nope:


----------



## Krippy

I am 8 DPO today and going crazy! I am not sure if my brain is making me think I am crazy but I sure feel pregnant. Stuffy nose and itchy eyes, crazy dreams, extremely tired and implantation cramps. I absolutely know that my brain can definitely play tricks on my body and I am hoping it is not that cruel because I had all these symptoms with RJ. Also thinking I really shouldn't have any symptoms because it is too early...we will just have to wait and see I guess. No point getting myself all worked up...it will be what it will! I am going to try to wait to test on the 23rd so that way I know for sure. Just crossing my fingers! :)


----------



## themarshas

Krippy said:


> I am 8 DPO today and going crazy! I am not sure if my brain is making me think I am crazy but I sure feel pregnant. Stuffy nose and itchy eyes, crazy dreams, extremely tired and implantation cramps. I absolutely know that my brain can definitely play tricks on my body and I am hoping it is not that cruel because I had all these symptoms with RJ. Also thinking I really shouldn't have any symptoms because it is too early...we will just have to wait and see I guess. No point getting myself all worked up...it will be what it will! I am going to try to wait to test on the 23rd so that way I know for sure. Just crossing my fingers! :)

Fingers Crossed for you!!! And You have ammmmmazzzing patience!


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> I am 8 DPO today and going crazy! I am not sure if my brain is making me think I am crazy but I sure feel pregnant. Stuffy nose and itchy eyes, crazy dreams, extremely tired and implantation cramps. I absolutely know that my brain can definitely play tricks on my body and I am hoping it is not that cruel because I had all these symptoms with RJ. Also thinking I really shouldn't have any symptoms because it is too early...we will just have to wait and see I guess. No point getting myself all worked up...it will be what it will! I am going to try to wait to test on the 23rd so that way I know for sure. Just crossing my fingers! :)

Definetly hoping this is it for u hunny!! So far so good i find...could definetly b ur month!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Pretty new pictures you guys! Swit-swoo!
My little ds was only 6lb 7oz but trust me I felt every one of them haha!! It was a quick birth 8hrs start to finish with no pain relief, cord round his neck, bradycardia, episiotomy, ventouse.....

But weirdly I knew that he would be ok and I would have had another one straight after!!

Good luck to tww-ers!!


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> Jessy my last few cycles have been 28 days but I have had some 30 and 33 thrown in there. I had a BFP in dec on a 28 day cycle at 10 DPO them had the Mc 2 weeks later. the dr told me to count my first day of bleeding as cycle day one and that was on Dec 20th, so today would be cycle day 29 .
> And i was thinking i ovulated on the 5th of this month because of the EWCM and some ferning but i got a stronger ferning a few days after that .
> i just don't feel pregnant yet, so i'm kind of just waiting for Af to show up.

How long did it take until you got a BFN on a test after ur mc? U know cuz of the pregnancy hormones that sometimes can take some time getting back to normal and etc.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace yuck and yuck some more for the audit. Hopefully it will go super dooper quick for u and you'll be home in no time!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette + being super sick due to pregnancy = <3 <3 <3


----------



## jessy1101

Emma just luv u bunches and bunches..that is all LOLOL


----------



## jkb11

:flower: ok jess i added my signature for ya! 7 dpo! whaaat???


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> :flower:

Ahhhh flower for meeeee&?? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## babydust818

OMG i have a headache now from reading everything LOL. Oh and it may be because i drank too much last night. Let me try and catch up. - Uhm, i am CD13 today. My CBFM still isn't asking for a stick. I hope i don't miss O. OH and i DTD 3 times yesterday. I asked him what got into him! LOL. He got mad... oops. Going to save his spermies and not DTD for another 2-3 days. 

Liz, omgosh! Your scan sounds like it went amazing and your sono pic looks AWESOME, perfect. I'm so happy for you. I can see it starting to show in your tummy too! Awhh. Sooo cute. You're gonna be fine hun.

Stace, please don't hit your head on the desk. You need your brain lol. Can't believe you're already that many dpo. CRAZY! Sounds like baby Scarlett is a healthy little thing! :)

Lisette, so glad you're feeling like shit ;) BRING ON THE SICKNESS! xoxo

Jess, oh goodness. Looks like you're going to be O'ing very soon. Your DH is a sex god or something lol. Is your vagile chaffin?!? DAMN girl. Oh well, at least you can say you did all you could to get that BFP! Love your pic btw.

Crystal, i hope you wake up in the morning and get a huge BFP. Don't give up until AF shows up. xoxo

Kristen gahhh you're so close to testing. I'd probably be sweating already and picking up a test. you're doing great though. Hope this is your month since you said everything is the same as with RJ.

Why can't time fly even faster? Like i don't want it to but i do for the sake of wanting my BFP! Ehhhhh. I think what i need to do is drink alcohol all damn month because honestly that's what i did when i got my BFP. Must of put my whole body into relax mode. I couldn't even tell you how we did it or what day it was that i got pregnant. Like, as far as when i O'd. At that time i wasn't paying any attention to opk's or anything. It wasn't until AFTER the MC that i gave a damn about TTC hardcore. I never even used an opk until after. I think it would be best if i just didn't even do anything but sex anymore lol. I don't even know my body yet. isn't that sad? like all you girls know about when you're gonna O and some of you feel pains and what not. As for me, i feel nothing. My O has always been different. Apparently last month i never even did O. SO SCARY! gahhhhh!!!!!! Now i have to go take a shit... ugh.


----------



## jkb11

yes liz!!! love the pics!!!! soooo sweet:kiss:


----------



## jessy1101

Rach omg omg i have no clue how i can even get wet anymore LOLOLO...actualy wait yes i can hello gobs and gobs of pre-seed whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Honestly tho i havent even been thinking bout his spermies i've just been uberly horny now stop for almost 2 weeks now. Which kinda makes things easier cuz every night i've either been seduced by DH or i'm doing the seducing with a bit of spice mmhhhmmm bowchica wow wow. 

Dayum it's freakin 1 oclock yesssss me wanna go home now now plz? Uh huh didnt think so..ohh well should go by fast enough..hopefully..

Now then Valentines day is right around the corner and i'm trying to come up with something spicy and major hotness to either try out...and bring to bed or etc etc. Thoughts?? Ideas???


----------



## jkb11

so nervous.....getting ready to call and decline the job that i already accepted but didnt want.... i hate letting people down:dohh: but i have strung them along long enough...


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> so nervous.....getting ready to call and decline the job that i already accepted but didnt want.... i hate letting people down:dohh: but i have strung them along long enough...

Girl power to u sweety. Let us know how it goes. But honestly it will all work out no doubt about that.


----------



## themarshas

JKB- best of luck! I'm sure it'll be fine!! Plus, you got the job you really wanted in the end! How's the house hunt/selling going? Any new news?


----------



## jkb11

tkx! we have not heard back from the couple that was interested in our home:( boo!!!! but we do have a home that we love but there is also 1 other man interested in it..... we are thinking about making an offer but it would be much easier if our current home sold.


themarshas said:


> JKB- best of luck! I'm sure it'll be fine!! Plus, you got the job you really wanted in the end! How's the house hunt/selling going? Any new news?


----------



## themarshas

jkb11 said:


> tkx! we have not heard back from the couple that was interested in our home:( boo!!!! but we do have a home that we love but there is also 1 other man interested in it..... we are thinking about making an offer but it would be much easier if our current home sold.
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> JKB- best of luck! I'm sure it'll be fine!! Plus, you got the job you really wanted in the end! How's the house hunt/selling going? Any new news?Click to expand...

Yes, someone should just buy your house so you can move! Fingers crossed that it happens! You're doing pretty well, luck wise, if you both have jobs already lined up and have found a potential other house. I'm sure everything will fall into place for you shortly.


----------



## babydust818

Kim good luck to you my dear! I hate letting people down too. I get nervous. You gotta do what you've got to do. After it's done you will feel like the world has been lifted. xoxo

Jess omg is preseed good?! OH had to use some KY last night because we had anal, YIKES. I make him leave it in there for a minute to make the mold on my ass. Otherwise i'd cry and make him take it out ASAP. Gotta do what ya gotta do! He didn't finish that way though. Can't waste the spermies


----------



## babydust818

Oh, did you guys hear about that cruise ship?! How it sunk or whatever and all them people are dead?


----------



## lauren10

Hiya girls,

Liz awesome u/s pics!! you're definitely getting a little bump there. 

Crystal, I wouldn't count your first day of EWCM as your O day unless you have other reason to. I'll bet it was a little later maybe. My first cycle after MC was 33 days...but I'm usually 27...so things might be happening later than usual! keep on testing!! 

jessy i wouldn't worry about opk's if you're having ANSF's (All night sex fests)...you got it covered, and it might be better not overanalyzing!! 

kimberly good luck calling off that job. it's sucky to have to do that, but it's just business! I'm getting pretty sick of my job...I think it's time to change soon.


----------



## themarshas

babydust818 said:


> Kim good luck to you my dear! I hate letting people down too. I get nervous. You gotta do what you've got to do. After it's done you will feel like the world has been lifted. xoxo
> 
> Jess omg is preseed good?! OH had to use some KY last night because we had anal, YIKES. I make him leave it in there for a minute to make the mold on my ass. Otherwise i'd cry and make him take it out ASAP. Gotta do what ya gotta do! He didn't finish that way though. Can't waste the spermies

At least the anal story from somewhere in this thread didn't tramatize you from doing it again haha.


----------



## lauren10

yeah it's terrible about the cruise ship. I think they found about 10 bodies so far. friggin idiot that captain was!!!


----------



## themarshas

As for the cruise ship- sounds like the captain was a nincompoop. He clearly is screwed because he's supose to get off the ship last and he was one of the first to get to safety. He basically left all those people there to figure it out for themselves. PS- where were the life rafts? Makes me not want to go on a cruise...


----------



## babydust818

LOL yes Liz. Didn't traumatize me.

That asshole captain only cares about himself. What idiot runs into rocks?


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> Jessy my last few cycles have been 28 days but I have had some 30 and 33 thrown in there. I had a BFP in dec on a 28 day cycle at 10 DPO them had the Mc 2 weeks later. the dr told me to count my first day of bleeding as cycle day one and that was on Dec 20th, so today would be cycle day 29 .
> And i was thinking i ovulated on the 5th of this month because of the EWCM and some ferning but i got a stronger ferning a few days after that .
> i just don't feel pregnant yet, so i'm kind of just waiting for Af to show up.
> 
> How long did it take until you got a BFN on a test after ur mc? U know cuz of the pregnancy hormones that sometimes can take some time getting back to normal and etc.Click to expand...

ohh It went to negative right away thats how they knew I was going to MC, I had a home test that was positive 1-2 weeks, then a blood test with a number of 14 and then 3 days later a BFN home test and a negative blood test at the hospital. I checked a home test that day because I woke up and did not feel pregnant anymore :( 
The sad thing is as soon as I came back from seeing my husband I went to the ER because I was having UTI symptoms the dr in the ER said my urine was negative, a few days later it got worse and I also had a very faint positive at 8 days past ovulation!!! so I went back to the ER they checked for pregnancy and my urine again, he said still negative on both, I asked him to do a blood test he said I would have to wait for 9 hrs to do that!!! he gave me some antibiotics and said it would be fine if I was pregnant and sent me home. The day of the MC I was back in the ER ,At that point I had a sever infection that required me to be on IV antibiotics for 5 days , the admitting DR told me that if my blood was drawn or my urine cultured they would have seen I was in fact pregnant and that I did have an infection that was resistant to the antibiotics that were given to me. I was told that an untreated infection frequently causes early MC and also the meds that were first given to me, they don't like to give to pregnant women.


----------



## crystalclaro

oh I missed the part that after I started the antibiotics the very next day I got my 1-2 week pregnant home test and had my blood drawn the next day at the lab and that is the test that came back at 14 to my family DR.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> Kim good luck to you my dear! I hate letting people down too. I get nervous. You gotta do what you've got to do. After it's done you will feel like the world has been lifted. xoxo
> 
> Jess omg is preseed good?! OH had to use some KY last night because we had anal, YIKES. I make him leave it in there for a minute to make the mold on my ass. Otherwise i'd cry and make him take it out ASAP. Gotta do what ya gotta do! He didn't finish that way though. Can't waste the spermies
> 
> At least the anal story from somewhere in this thread didn't tramatize you from doing it again haha.Click to expand...

OMG that was my story!!! LOLOLOL ya that was actualy pretty bad..


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Kim good luck to you my dear! I hate letting people down too. I get nervous. You gotta do what you've got to do. After it's done you will feel like the world has been lifted. xoxo
> 
> Jess omg is preseed good?! OH had to use some KY last night because we had anal, YIKES. I make him leave it in there for a minute to make the mold on my ass. Otherwise i'd cry and make him take it out ASAP. Gotta do what ya gotta do! He didn't finish that way though. Can't waste the spermies

Rach OMG pre-seed is the absolute best especialy for some majaaaa back door action!! I can almost pull off fisting with it! Well not quite but u get the idea...the good thing is that it stays lubed up unlike other water base lubs. So the fun goes on..and on..and on...LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren i also made that decision too awhile ago thinking everything over. I know O is right around the corner so fuckk that. And i have been indulging in freakin ANSF for the past week...LOVE LOVE.


----------



## babydust818

I wanna do a cleansing diet for like a week or two. Have any of you heard of any good ones?

gonna have to look into preseed!


----------



## jessy1101

Damnit so far the only over the type sex thinggy i havent tried yet that comes to mind is those damn plastic arms people insert all up in their vajoo....and i'm not sure i'd be into that..i mean...it's plastic and an arm and.....'sigh'..

Thoughts???


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I wanna do a cleansing diet for like a week or two. Have any of you heard of any good ones?
> 
> gonna have to look into preseed!

I've already tried the apple cleanse as a start off cleanse and it was wow!! U consume nuttin but apples, apple juice, apple vinegar cider and apple sauce for a week. It detoxifies ur body soo much!

And yes preseed made a believer outta meeee


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jessy baby you cray cray! WUV YOU BUNCHES!!!!!!!

Liz gorgeous new pic and u/s and nump :cloud9: ssssooooo happy for you sweetie! Candy is on it's way and should be there by Friday!

Stacie congrats on the new addition, you're next sweetie :hugs:

Rach....GO BUY PRE-SEED NOW!!!!!!!! Thank you for the sickky vibes :hugs:

Should be getting some HGC #'s soon....just hope they look good and then a week and a day to go for a SCAN!!!!! Gaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette course i am it's why u wuv me bunches and bunches. Ur scan is right around the corner whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa cant wait for that.

U know thank god for not worrying about sharing TMI...that shiz just needs to get told sometimes huh?


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhh something else DH has been bugging me with lately is the whole vaginal squirting thing. He saw a how to video on youtube on how to get ur girly to do that and now he's like ahhhh can we try it?? plz plz plz? 

I'm kinda afraid it would only end up stimulating my pee sac and i'll sorta...golden shower his hand or something...is it just me????


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jessy you and DH are hylarious!!!! I would totally worry about the golden shower thing but hey you could save it save it incase he give ya a hard time when ur O'ing cuz you ehausted the poor guy finally! LOL


----------



## Krippy

I love all of the candid, make me blush, girl talk on here Ladies. It is sincerely making my day! 

As for the squirty thing I am not sure but I think that might be a talent that you are born with! lol ;) But if he is asking for it and the golden shower happens then I guess that is a risk you both are going to have to take! 

Love it!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LOL Jessy you and DH are hylarious!!!! I would totally worry about the golden shower thing but hey you could save it save it incase he give ya a hard time when ur O'ing cuz you ehausted the poor guy finally! LOL

Wait wait so u think i should go along with this whole fucked up crazy thinggy he saw on youtube explaining the whats and hows to squirt??? Dayuuummm...ummm...ok...i guess i could...


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> I love all of the candid, make me blush, girl talk on here Ladies. It is sincerely making my day!
> 
> As for the squirty thing I am not sure but I think that might be a talent that you are born with! lol ;) But if he is asking for it and the golden shower happens then I guess that is a risk you both are going to have to take!
> 
> Love it!

It's the whole point of this thread. People r warned as soon as they join to expect a shiz load of uber over the top crazyness that definetly brings the LOLZ. U should of seen the time i was explaining the most embarassing sexual thing that has ever happend to me...it actualy scarred some people for life..

I tried telling him it was a natural born talent but he was all but youtube said...stoopid fucking youtube..:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jess....I was saying try it out when you need to intice him at some point! LOL

Kristen glad we could make ya laugh atleast! You holding out ok? How's that adorbale little baby you watch?


----------



## Krippy

He is an angel sent from heaven. He actually sleeps most of the day...great napper. Put him down and he is sleeping within 5-10 minutes and is down for at least 1 1/2 hours, usually more. When he is up he eats, plays and giggles! Now all I need is one of my own...it is hard not picturing RJ right now and all of the things he would be doing the same but I think it will always be hard no matter how much time goes by.

I have been so on edge lately so he is really a godsend. I really have no patience for anything, especially my DH. I should really be nicer but I usually start the day with telling him how I am doing...whether it be good or feeling like I will tear his head off. The latter is the more common the last week and half or so. Poor man...I am so lucky he loves me and he understands me! I would be going even more insane that I already am! :)


----------



## jkb11

wow jess i need to look up that you tube video b/c i tk my mind is drifting too far trying to imagine :haha:

so i called and canceled the job that i had accepted as a back up.... lets just say she did not sound too pleased but like you said rach i do feel a ton better. but guess i should consider that bridged burned! :blush: i just could not turn down the oppurtunity for my dream job. ok thats done......yay.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> wow jess i need to look up that you tube video b/c i tk my mind is drifting too far trying to imagine :haha:
> 
> so i called and canceled the job that i had accepted as a back up.... lets just say she did not sound too pleased but like you said rach i do feel a ton better. but guess i should consider that bridged burned! :blush: i just could not turn down the oppurtunity for my dream job. ok thats done......yay.

Definetly look it up and lemme know ur thoughts. Like i said with my luck i'd just end up peeing on him and not being able to stop..

Good for u sticking with ur dream job i would of done the same thing!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY Kim! Sorry hun I missed saying good luck in my last re-cap! How do you feel? Totally relieved I'm sure :hugs:

Kristen I can only imagine how this little guy keeps you sane...must be sooo hard but at the same time this innocent little face has gotta make you smile nomatter how crummy you're feeling! God bless H's right...they totally get the brunt of it and mostly don't even know how to make us smile or what to say! Just men...its not their faults we're just a far superior sex! :winkwink:


----------



## Krippy

How are you feeling Lisette? Do you have a little baby bump to show off yet?


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm doing ok...just re-dailing the lab like a crazy person cuz I ussually have a call with a HGC # by now! LOL....hhmmm bump...well I have massive bloat and weight gain from the mc too so I think people are used to thinking I'm just chubs now :winkwink: I ofcourse can tell the diffrence with my tummy harder now but it still doesn't feel real....maybe once I have my scan! Come on days FLY BY PLEEEASSSEE!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wait jess....he's peed on you before right? So if it happens its just payback?! Hahahahaha!!


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- You just made my afternoon! Yay!!! Candy!! I'll send yours out tomorrow because I forgot it on my counter today... I'm a slacker! sorry!

Kristin- All I can say is that you're amazing! I can't even imagine what you've been through and to overcome it is just inspiring! You deserve your BFP right now!


----------



## Krippy

Thought I would share this! Made me giggle this afternoon:

&#8216;Twas the night before your period and all through the house,
not a creature was stirring, not even your spouse.
The tampons were waiting in the bathroom with care,
in hopes that Aunt Flow would soon NOT be there.
Your future children were nestled, like dreams in your head,
while visions of cramps start to come before bed.
You&#8217;re sure you are pregnant, your breasts are so ripe,
you examine that toilet paper each time you wipe.
But you just might be pregnant, you have all the signs,
so why does this test never show those two lines?
And you cry on the floor until you are ill,
tomorrow you&#8217;ll refuse your prenatal pill.
&#8220;Come nausea, sore breasts, and frequent urination!&#8221;
&#8220;On weight gain, fatigue and then to lactation!&#8221;
We are getting impatient, our clocks start to tick,
but each month all we do is pee on that stick.
We know more about ovulation than our family doc,
so please fill our womb before our friends newborns can talk!
We thank all of our relatives for those sympathy hugs,
but we&#8217;ve spent our whole salary on fertility drugs.
Our spouse has more sex than his full teenage years,
but this time he&#8217;s not bragging to all of his peers.
So before our next cycle, lead us the fertile way,
Happy baby-making to all and keep periods at bay!


----------



## crystalclaro

hahah that made my day!!! and also I stumbled upon some web site for pregnancy and found tons of post from women who all tested positive way past the 10-12 dpo mark :) made me feel better , and I also decided one or the other is about to show soon so either way I'm ok .


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Wait jess....he's peed on you before right? So if it happens its just payback?! Hahahahaha!!

Ya but the first time that happend i got preg remember? I had that theory about natural fertilizing and etc etc. Plus it was in the shower so a lil bit lower on the gross factor. If i woukd accidently pee on him it would b in bed....which is full on damn nasty to begin with...


----------



## NewbieLisette

My pleasure Liz hope ya get it soon :)

Kristen I needed that laugh soo bad! Thanks girl!

Crystal definately need to give yourself till 13-15dpo to be sure & even then...until ya need a tampon u ain't out! FX for ya sweetie!

AFM I'm ready to kill stupid girl at the lab! My regular nurse left & no # so this girl picking up phones keeps telling me "it says pending" uummm so by 7:30 I say can ya call the central lab to find out cuz its weird right! She calls me back & says "they said they don't have the final #...like the results were not conclusive" WHAT!!! Like WTF does that mean?! Ever heard such a stupid thing girls? Its one freakin hgc test...either u have a # or don't but non conclusive?!? HELLPPP!!! I know I know a million stupid computer things could have glitched right! Uugggg gonna be a long night...my nurse is in at 7:30am...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh lisette they are horrid making you wait like this. Maybe they didnt get it to the lab in time and it clotted? Or maybe the girl was just a complete ass and didnt know what she was talking about coz like you say - it cant be inconclusive, its just a number! Im sure everythings fine hun, try not to worry xxx

Afm - I have had lots of clotty bleeding through the night and this morn which im kinda happy about coz I would rather it all happen naturally.


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- I hope things move quickly for you!

Lisette- WTF??? Maybe it could be about a zillion things. Don't worry and just call this morning and talk to someone else...

OMG, Do I have to go back to work??? I really want this week to be over! Today will most likely be a bad day too. I have auditors coming in today and my boss isn't going to be there :( Luckily what they are auditing is fairly easy peasy, but I still have my same problems from yesterday. I seriously want to quit my job right now!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw stace, hope your day's not too bad xxx
Tried to post your sweets yesterday but post office was crazy busy and I knew ds would not sit quietly in the buggy whil I queued and then went through options with the lady and weighing things etc! So ill have to pop in another day.
Kirstene that made me chuckle! Weirdly I cant wait to be back in the 2ww!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:
 

> Aw stace, hope your day's not too bad xxx
> Tried to post your sweets yesterday but post office was crazy busy and I knew ds would not sit quietly in the buggy whil I queued and then went through options with the lady and weighing things etc! So ill have to pop in another day.
> Kirstene that made me chuckle! Weirdly I cant wait to be back in the 2ww!

That's OK, I still haven't even bought yours!:blush: Friday is my day off, so hopefully I can get yours in the mail then. I keep meaning to ask my DH what the best way to ship overseas is (he mails stuff all the time, so I am sure he can tell me)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Got that # yet Lisette?


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey Emma, what major brands of candy do you have? I keep googling it, hoping I can find a list so I don't send you a bunch of candy you already have, but I haven't found much.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls, thanks for the calm words, I got the # this morning 62,780 in 8 days but i think at this point the doubling gets a lot slower so should be ok. Stupid girl answering the phones isin't allowed to give out info so that's why she was probably just making sh#t up!!!!!!!! I told my nurse seriously someone needs to give her better training! Worse than anything I try to fall asleep early and H calls me from the train station at 10:30pm that the car got stolen!!!!!!!! Up till past midnight waiting for the police to make a report and stuff :( Feel like garbage today!!!!!!

Emma love how you doing? Are you in pain? Better natural for sure :hugs:

Stacie good luck my friend! Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette ur car got stolen??? Shit that sucks for sure. Hopefully they'll be able to track it down or something..if not ur insurance covers it right? And i'm glad u got awsome numbers too. Stoopid girl could of just said i'm not allowed give that out instead of inconclusive i mean jesus...

Stace sending u tons of positive vibes for u day to go easy peasy and not whack shiz going down!

Emma how r u? What up?

Sooooo it's hump day!! I've had tons of O pains on and off since last night so O is upon us and at cd14 freakin sweeeeet!! DH has officialy been spermed out lololol. Last night..after another hardcore session...lolol...he was like holy shit i cant feel my left ball...i was like ahhh dude come on it cant be that bad! Pfff wussy...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay, another fab number lisette! It's still flying up so that bean must be getting nice & comfy! Can't believe your car was stolen!!!!! OMG you must be fuming?!

Stacie we have Cadbury, mars etc and jelly belly but other than that it's prob all different. We dont have reece's or hersheys or anything like that.

Im doing ok girls thanks, period-like bleeding but no cramps or anything. Hope it's something significant though and not just from that haematoma...


----------



## lauren10

crystal i didn't get a bfp this time until 13 or 14 dpo....

Lisette i can't believe your car got stolen!! that's terrible!! 

Jessy I had a convo recently with someone about squirting. I really don't believe that just ANYONE can do it, but it's worth a try!! why not?! and if you pee on him, that's his own fault! it's a hazard of the job I guess.

can I quit my job? and just do nothing all day but sleep and watch reality tv? yawn


----------



## babydust818

Wow Lisette. Sorry to hear about your damn car. That's crazy. I would be so freaking PO'd i would have never fell back to sleep. 

Jessy awh poor H can't feel his sack. BOO HOO! Can you feel your insides still?

Emma hope you're okay. it can't be much fun for you to be in the predicament that you're in. xoxo

Oh dear Lord. I am never drinking again. I don't feel good at all. I had to make myself throw up.. ugh. To top it off, i went poop and it even smelt like beer. EWW. Just the thought makes me want to vomit again. ICKY. I hope it passes soon. I don't remember much from last night either. oops. I fell asleep at like 1030 and then was out until 5 this morning. Went back to sleep and slept till 9 LOL.


----------



## Krippy

Lisette...so crappy about your car and I despise incompetent people. They seem to be everywhere I turn. How are they still employed!?!?!?!

Yaaahh for O pains Jessy!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach thanks to the amazing power of preseed my vadge is in freakin tip top shape!!!! And even i'm shocked cuz so far the days we have bd'd are last tuesday,thursday, saturday, sunday,monday andddd last night LOLOL. 

Shizz i'm like a lil energizer bunny i keep going...and going...and going...pouaaaaahhhh


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- I'm with you. I have no motivation to do work at this moment. I'd rather be at home on my couch sleeping or watching tv. 

Lisette- I can't believe that someone stole your car!! I would be hunting them down and threatening lives. I've had several family members have their cars broken into or stolen while in Canada... and none here... Seriously, my uncle's truck was stole a few years ago while he was visiting. Who steals a truck while a family (clearly with kids) is visiting Grandby Zoo? People are stupid. But on another note, your numbers look good!! YAY!


----------



## jessy1101

Liz can i just say a gigantic congrats on being in week 13 as of now?!! Yesssssss go go Liz's beany!!


----------



## themarshas

Thanks! although this little one is measuring closer to 14 weeks. I'm all for skipping a week! Just waiting on my midwife to give me a new EDD.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Thanks! although this little one is measuring closer to 14 weeks. I'm all for skipping a week! Just waiting on my midwife to give me a new EDD.

Ya i know but just for the sake of going along with ur as of right now ticker! Once we get the confirmation about the real date then we can celebrate that!


----------



## jessy1101

I'm extremely over the top bored right now. Blaahhh blahhh all around. Good news is that i'm going shopping at 1 oclock during lunch hour so that's pretty nice.

This weekend once again fully booked..again...LOL friday night is couple's date night. We're going with one of my bff couple for BBQ ribs and pulled porc! Yummm yummm and yummmm once again.

Sat day wise we have a bday lunch with DH's mom's bf (did i loose anybody with that?) And then sat night it's dinner at another of my couple bff's place and trying to consume at least 60 jello shooters...while playing poker. BRING IT THE FUCK ON!! lolol. 

Sunday it's a romantic lovey dovey couple's day for us. We're going skating on the Canal rideau (which is this gigantic 14km canal that they freeze and turn into a huge skating rink. Complete with millions of hot choco stands AND beaver tails!!!!!!!!!!). Then u know usual groceries, diner, quicky sex session...usual usual usual LOLOL.

What's everybody else doing?


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL... I am doing absolutely NOTHING if I can help it! (Well of course the usual cleaning, grocery shopping, laundry). DS has swimming lessons on Saturday... but other than that nada. I was so mad a DH this morning. He is a whiny baby, so I may just do a girlie weekend (I am thinking pedicure and maybe a wine night with the sis, since that got cancelled last weekend). Shooting for complete flexibility with my plans.


----------



## themarshas

I'm super bored. I could do work... but that's probably not gonna happen...

This weekend- no plans really. DH has to work Saturday all day (ohhh the joys of tax season. But the man makes ridiculous money so I shouldn't complain!) and I plan on chilling in my PJs for as long as possible. Sunday no plans as of yet, but hopefully it'll snow the next few days and we can get out on our snowmobile. Otherwise, football and snacking and napping.


----------



## babydust818

wth is a beaver tail?! i'm guessing it's some kind of food? LOL. omg you sers have to have millions of spermies in that cooka! all waiting to get that egg !

i'm feeling better now. ate subway, mmm! this weekend i'm going to be working of course. YUCK. that job i was really wanting i didn't get. they filled the position. i told her she was a slut and can lick my vagine.... jk!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girlies, sorry to be such a downer, been a horrible day too :( Found out car wasn't properly insured for theft either cuz H had it on an old policy and stupid insurance girl didn't really insit so here we are!!!!! bbbbbbbbbblllllllleeeeeeeekkkkkkkk....H feels sssssoooooo bad and I'm trying hard to be supportive and loving but OMG I'm stunned! Thank god my # looks ok and I gotta remember there are much worse things in life! Can't wait to be home and under my covers safe and warm with H!


----------



## Twinkie210

I think I missed something... did something happen to your car???


----------



## themarshas

Blahhh!!! Now I'm going to check to make sure my car would be insured! Stupid companies!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good idea Liz! Seriously such a cop out!!! Any candy arrival yet?

Stacie yea its been a rough night/day :( How you doing hun?


----------



## themarshas

No candy as of yet, but I'll let you know when I get it! Yours went in the mail about an hour ago so it'll probably actually ship out tomorrow! I'd think you'd get it early next week.

PS- I shouldn't complain about my insurance company. They are amazing but seriously we should have bought stock in them. Somehow we had 4 claims against our insurance last year- my DH got hit with a big truck tire that came bouncing down the interstate, then my car was stripped of paint on the Drivers side while at the dealership getting the air conditioning fixed (they put it through the car wash and parked it to close to one side IDIOTS), I then had a rental car while my car was being repaired and the company filed a claim against me for a new dent although the car never left my garage, then my DH hit a deer. It was a rough year in the world of our cars. Needless to say, we believed they were cursed and traded both of them in and lowered our deductible because we were sick of paying it. We've never actually been in an accident which is the funny part. Although my DH hits a deer every year... stupid animals! Literally they are the one animal I'm not terrified of. Anyway, all this happened and our rate still went down twice last year! Love them! And yes, I'm procrastinating at work.


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Good idea Liz! Seriously such a cop out!!! Any candy arrival yet?
> 
> Stacie yea its been a rough night/day :( How you doing hun?

Better than you it seems! Just trying to pass time so I can leave this place! My boss is sick and I am trying to avoid him so I don't catch what he has (hard to do since I sit approximately 10 ft away from him!). I am trying to decide if I want to make up with DH, be mad at him some more, or just drop the whole thing... sometimes being mad just takes too much effort! LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sorry Stace my turn I think I missed something??? Why you mad at DH?


----------



## themarshas

Twinkie210 said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Good idea Liz! Seriously such a cop out!!! Any candy arrival yet?
> 
> Stacie yea its been a rough night/day :( How you doing hun?
> 
> Better than you it seems! Just trying to pass time so I can leave this place! My boss is sick and I am trying to avoid him so I don't catch what he has (hard to do since I sit approximately 10 ft away from him!). I am trying to decide if I want to make up with DH, be mad at him some more, or just drop the whole thing... sometimes being mad just takes too much effort! LOLClick to expand...

Me too... what happened?


----------



## Krippy

My weekend includes hopefully testing for preggo and then celebrating! Fingers crossed!

Heading to a lunch with my pregnancy group and the little guy I take care of tomorrow. Should be fun...lots of greek food for all of us to stuff our faces with and some girl talk! Hopefully the next few days go fast! :)


----------



## Krippy

Lisette that is so disappointing...No one needs to learn a lesson like that! That blows big time!


----------



## Twinkie210

DH was being a complete ass... I don't think I posted about it earlier. He came home 2 hrs late from work and didn't call me (says he didn't have time, but really? it takes 10 seconds to pick up the phone). I kept trying to call him, but his cell was dead. Then he posted a mean comment on my FB page (he thought it was funny, I didn't). He was also complaining about me not bringin his laundry up from our laundry room (I washed it all, he has two feet and hands, bring it up yourself!). 

I think he suffers from male PMS or something!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, maybe it is sympathy PMS... since AF is due next week.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh Stacie, i hate when men complain about housework - my dh always says (on his day off) "Have you washed my uniforms?!" I say "No, have you!!" And if i'm working and he's alone at home with ds you can forget it!!! Sometimes when i come home the house looks crazy messy.....drives me mad!!:growlmad:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Stace I'd be pissed for sure!!!!! Booooo MEN :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well, i'm just enjoying a beer..... thought well why not!


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree Emma! Why not? I wish I could have a drink too, but still at work. But only for 1hr and 15min more.


----------



## jkb11

HI GIRLS! 

LISETTE- SO SORRY ABOUT THE CAR!!! BUT VERY HAPPY YOUR #S ARE SO GOOD!:kiss:

JESSY- I AM GOING TOMORROW TO FINISH GETTING ALL YOUR SWEETS AND WILL GET THEM IN THE MAIL TO YOU:thumbup: YOUR WEEKEND PLANS SOUND LIKE SO MUCH FUN CAN I COME... SO FOR MY LAST 3 WEEKS AT MY CURRENT JOB I AM WORKING EVERY WEEKEND! BOO! BUT DAY SHOFT HERE I COME:happydance:

TWINKS- SORRY YOUR HUBBY IS BEING AN ASS! IT SUCKS WHEN DAYS ARE LIKE THAT. BUT THE MAKE UP SEX IS USUALLY FUN:winkwink:

EMMA- HOPE THINGS HAPPEN NATURALLY FOR YOU AND FAST! WAY TO HANG IN THERE GIRL:hugs:

AFM- GUESS I AM OFFICIALLY IN THE TESTING ZONE.... THINK I WILL TEST ON EITHER FRIDAY OR MONDAY????? NO SYMPTOMS YET SOOOO :shrug:


----------



## jkb11

:haha:CHECK OUT MY NEW AVATAR! IT DESCRIBES US!!!!
TOPS ARE MADE OF RUBBER AND BOTTOMS ARE MADE OF SPRINGS!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> :haha:CHECK OUT MY NEW AVATAR! IT DESCRIBES US!!!!
> TOPS ARE MADE OF RUBBER AND BOTTOMS ARE MADE OF SPRINGS!!!!

LOL.... I love Winnie the Pooh!


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> :haha:CHECK OUT MY NEW AVATAR! IT DESCRIBES US!!!!
> TOPS ARE MADE OF RUBBER AND BOTTOMS ARE MADE OF SPRINGS!!!!

Kim ur just the most awsomest chica evaaaa. And cant wait for sweets mhhhmmm ur totaly welcome to join in my drinking debauchery!!

I'm going to be chugging it in no time whaaaaaa :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Stace men can be the most harded stoopid people i know sometimes. DH might do the cleaning and washing and etc but sometimes he pisses me off too.

Today for example, he works in construction and he has hardly done any hours in the past 2 weeks. Yes he gets EI but his boss made a huge fuck up in declaring it and i'm forcing them to fix it. He is supose to get the top so 460$ a week clear but due to the boss's incompetence he's only getting 300$ a week. Where the fuck do u want to go with that u know??

So he was complaning that ohhh i'm bored at home i want to go fishing and etc etc. Well it's gonna cost 60$ of gas plus his supplies and etc so pretty much 100$ for his day. I let him go 3 times last week but damnit enough is enough. Then i got a gift certificat for some clothes during xmas so i went to the mall beside my job WHICH IS 2 MINUTES AWAY to buy jeans. When he found out he was like oooo so it's ok for u to go do ur stuff but i cant and blablalblal...i guess now on i can do whatever i want too.

DUDE WTF????????????????????? IT'S 2 MINUTES AWAY?????????????? I had a huyndai accent and he has a huge Ford F150 come on!!%"$?/?"%/"?/

Seriously i was boiling...stoopid dumbass....that i love i want babies with but still...


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh and to also add on to my uber pissyness pm time on my way to the mall some dumbass behind me didnt do her stop slipped on ice and ran into the back of my car. Fan-fucking-tastic!! Mehhh she's in the wrong so her insurance will be paying..but still WTF people???

Poor little hatchback...


----------



## jessy1101

My emoticon is now drunk. Unfortunatly i am not but will be if i have my say in a few hours...well ok maybe in like 2 hours tops...

Binge drinking on hump day...wooooooooooooo what a fun filled night. Maybe i can even have some kind of angry sex with DH?? Relieve my frustrations and etc etc etc.


----------



## babydust818

omg jessy your cooka still hasn't gotten enough penis?! Does he have good swimmers? idk if OH does so i try not to dtd everyday. 

Ugh i still have the same headache as earlier. I WANT A FUCKING SANDWICH. I'm hungry! Obvs. LOL. Guess going to watch American Idol.


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i know i just cant get enough this month! As for spermies whatever i guess right now it just feels good having sex and not worrying. If they r oober strong great. If not what can u do u know? Enjoying the moment and etc.

Looks like he felt bad for being an ass he had supper ready when i got home AND i scored the best foot rub without asking! How can i not put out after all that? Lolololol im such a slut when it comes to my hubby hiihiiii


----------



## babydust818

it's good to be a slut with your hubs. pfft i got to BEG mine to tickle my back.


----------



## jessy1101

I cant believe it but i couldnt even go threw with anything last night. During the day i kept gettin O cramps which is fine. Last night i started cramping so bad i had to take tylenol an lie on my tummy. My uterus felt like something was stabbing it i couldnt even dream if inserting anything. Not even a pinky finger fuckkkkk. It s extremely tender this morning..sucks..

Thursday is upon us but damnit which it was friday already im ova this week...


----------



## Twinkie210

Poor Jessy! I hope Ms. Uterus feels better soon! Maybe the cramps are just a nice ripe egg heading for those swimmers!

Well I tried to forget about all the shit DH did the other day, but last night we had a little disagreement over DS. DS got a bad grade on a test (which granted was hard and it is the only bad grade he got all year) and DS has gotten really lazy lately, so I said he has to play less video games and said he needs to do something more productive. DH thinks it is stupid to make hime play less video games. He is freakin' 8 years old, I don't think he needs to play more than an hr of video games a day! DH plays video games pretty much the whole time he is home from work, it is freaking annoying!


----------



## lauren10

good morning girls! 

crystal...I didn't send your candy yet!!! every day I'm like...I have to do it TODAY, but then I get busy!! but for sure today!!! lol it's all ready to go I just have to get there. I think you'll be happy with it!!! 

all DH's can be so stupid. Mine told me the other night that when we go to his sister's wedding in August, he'll probably pull an all nighter. um. NO YOU WON'T! We'll have a two week old and a two year old...staying at his parents house...we're driving 6.5 hours to get there...I'll be fucking exhausted and breastfeeding and....he wanted a family too so he has half the responsibility. And that's that! I don't care who's wedding it is! We're still going, and we can stay until the end...but that's the end of it. That might sound bitchy, but I don't care! Did I already tell you all this? 

I'm on a quite a little hormone rage this week. :)


----------



## lauren10

So, my SIL's SIL had a baby yesterday...and I really really didn't think this would affect me, but it so is. And I think what is bothering me the most is that I said to my SIL, "After 2 miscarriages they must be so emotional and happy about this baby, I'm so happy for them!" 

And she wrote, "They're pretty cool and collected actually. That's just how they roll"

I know I'm definitely a hormonal wreck this week, but that just said to me that she thinks it's not as big a deal as I'm making it or something. I could be totally wrong, but i'm just so unexpectedly upset and trying not to cry at work. WTF. 

Am I'm more upset about people happily having a baby? or that my SIL who I'm very close with is basically playing down my miscarriage? I think the latter. 

no one fucking gets it that it hasn't happened too......huh? 

It's funny b/c, I could understand why some of you would get upset over your friends' baby news...but I thought to myself...I just don't feel that way. but obviously I do. WTF am I going to do when my best friend has her baby on MY angel baby's due date??????!!!!! The same girl that referred to my miscarriage as a "bummer" to my other friends. FUCK. 

oh god, here come the tears. great. i can't fucking stop them...ahhhhrrrghh!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaawwwww Lauren sweetie :nope: I totally agree with you and would be feeling the same....like is it just me or are people just ungrateful and shitty!!!!!! Sorry the hormones are getting the better of you this morning...I'm in the same boat...zero control lately :cry::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry you are having a rough time Lauren. I think different things affect us differently. While I won't say that I am always happy to here friends and family are pregnant, there are certain people that it is harder to deal with. For instance my SIL, really bugged the hell out of me, I think because she didn't take the best care of herself and wasn't all that compassionate toward DH (her brother) after the MC (and she didn't call us when she had the baby even though we live 10 minutes from the hospital!). My friend at work bothers me because she kept telling me "God had a plan" after my MC, so her pregnancy really upsets me because it is just like "is this part of God's plan too?". Yet my cousin, her baby doesn't bother me as much. She said some hurtful things to me after my MC (unintentionally) but yet her pregnancy didn't bother me. It just seems random on what upsets me. 

Just focus on your little bump and try to forget what others say. It is hard to do, but you are strong!


----------



## lauren10

thank you. people don't understand. and maybe i was the same way before it happened to me.


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- sorry that you are having a very rough morning. Sometimes people just don't understand and can't understand because they haven't been on the other side of all of this. With the hormones on top of it I can imagine your frustration! As for your friends baby coming on your angel's due date- it'll be hard but you'll be happy for her and you'll get through it because that's just what needs to be done and you know that being unhappy won't change anything. Harder said than done, I know! 

I'm just thankful that now that we are telling people we are pregnant we are getting a great response. I'm sure people are talking behind our backs but at least they are all being nice. We told the facebook world this morning and I'm glad to see that this little one will clearly be loved. We've been slowly telling people about our m/c and it's hard but amazing to hear how many people can relate and you'd never know it. One of my co-workers has a 4 year old and his wife is a teacher so I always wondered why they didn't have more. Apparently his wife had a still birth, a m/c, and a choosen loss at 20 weeks due to a rare genetic complication, before having their little boy... I can only imagine how hard a journey like that would be...


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren sweety feeling like that is completly normal. And the hormones dont help for shit either lolol. Sometimes we think things are all fine and dandy then something happens and we realise huhh but i thought i was ok with this why is it affecting me now???

Human natural can sometimes be complete crap but we learn to kinda roll with the punches. It does sound like downplaying ur mc but people who havent experienced it just dont get it. They think ohhh ur pregnant now anywais so im sure u feel thrilled and elated and dont even think about the mc anymore. But that's not true is it? We have to live with it everyday. A baby will never replace the one lost. It helps calm the storm but u never forget it.

Wuv u bunches and bunches and bunches more LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Hey an interesting thought provocking question, can a uterus get gas? And sorta let out a teeny uterus fart?? I swear to god it feels just like mine is!!! WTF people???? Seriously u know that feeling u get when u have to fart and cant??

Well i'm getting that huge ass fart gas feeling but right inside my uterus!%$%$/?/$/ Hmmmm...extra super duper over the top strong eggy?? OMG i freakin wish!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Today's uber amazing song of the day is Pass at me - Timbaland feat. Pitbull and David Guetta.

Ohh mmm geeee it's a total bootie shaker!! Seriously i've been shaking what my momma gave me all morning long listening to this song. Love love pretty much anything timbaland, pitbull and david guetta soooo all 3 together is even better lolol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning Jess :wave:

Gotta check that song out from home tonight! Yea right, if I stay awake long enough!!!! Sorry to hear about the uterus pains :( Super duper strong eggy :dust: baby!


----------



## NewbieLisette

themarshas said:


> Lauren- sorry that you are having a very rough morning. Sometimes people just don't understand and can't understand because they haven't been on the other side of all of this. With the hormones on top of it I can imagine your frustration! As for your friends baby coming on your angel's due date- it'll be hard but you'll be happy for her and you'll get through it because that's just what needs to be done and you know that being unhappy won't change anything. Harder said than done, I know!
> 
> I'm just thankful that now that we are telling people we are pregnant we are getting a great response. I'm sure people are talking behind our backs but at least they are all being nice. We told the facebook world this morning and I'm glad to see that this little one will clearly be loved. We've been slowly telling people about our m/c and it's hard but amazing to hear how many people can relate and you'd never know it. One of my co-workers has a 4 year old and his wife is a teacher so I always wondered why they didn't have more. Apparently his wife had a still birth, a m/c, and a choosen loss at 20 weeks due to a rare genetic complication, before having their little boy... I can only imagine how hard a journey like that would be...


Liz hunni why do you think people are talking behin your backs? :growlmad:
Really happy your finding love and support from lots of friends and family, it is truely amazing how many people suffer through such termoil and hardship to have their children isin't it :nope:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning Jess :wave:
> 
> Gotta check that song out from home tonight! Yea right, if I stay awake long enough!!!! Sorry to hear about the uterus pains :( Super duper strong eggy :dust: baby!

Ya huh this eggy is a keeper for sure lololol.


----------



## babydust818

Lauren i can actually admit and say that i WAS one of those people before i had my MC. I didn't understand. When my friend lost her baby at 6 months, it was SO difficult for her. I knew it was a tough thing but i just didn't understand WHY she dragged it out for so long. She even got a tattoo on her wrist with her babies name. I thought she was going over board. Now, i regret ever being such a SHITTY friend in that time frame. I never showed it, but i sat here and just didn't get it. It truly is something you have to go through in order to understand completely. I must say though, the bland words she used is enough to strike a fire inside of me! I hate when people say stupid shit! Try to calm down and just say F IT! F them! As far as H, omg tell him to fuck off too! You definiately will be needing some help with LO and baby. He is insane. Must be nice to think you can do all this shit when you have a kid. Uhhhh NO! Men think women have to DO IT ALL! Yeah friggin right! Whip him hard and tell him he better listen or you're gonna have to hide his body under the house!

Jess i've farted out of my cooka before. Yesterday i had sharp pains in my ovary area and in my lower abdomen below my belly button. It's subsided now. Hopefully they're strong eggs. We can only pray for that pony, huh?!


----------



## lauren10

thank you thank you thank you all. jessy your msg made me cry (again) because it is true...I think people are like...great she's pregnant again now she's fine! but you're right...there's another guilt that goes along with that - although of course I'm happy. 

do you guys ever feel like you bear the entire burden of honoring and remembering your baby? Hubby really tries to understand, but it hurts me more knowing that he doesn't get it the way I do, so I probably haven't talked to him about it in 3 months. Literally, you girls are the ONLY ones I ever speak of it to. It makes me sad that it's something I don't feel like I can share with my family. cry. 

I think my mom does get it, maybe I'll call her tonight. I know she felt the loss too as it was her grandchild, and she cried right along with me. Sometimes you need that, right?


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren i get you 100% and i want u to know that u can talk to us about anything at any time. There is nuttin wrong with crying when u damn well feel like it.

As for the only one carrying the burden, sometimes i feel like that too u know? When i feel sad and DH doesnt seem to b as sad as i do i get mad cuz i'm like it doesnt even seem to bother u anymore that we lost our baby. But u know what? He told me that deep down he still feels shattered by it and he even blames himself. Maybe his sperm isnt strong enough, maybe that's why it was a genetic prob due to him etc etc. He says that he has to put up a strong front because how else can he help me threw it? He admits that he'll never be able to experience the same type of lost that i did because it was in me i went threw the physical pain and everything else.

Sometimes we think that since it's a man they are just like wahtever and blow it off. I've learnt that it's not the case that they just do it to put up a strong front with us and try in the only way they know how to help us threw it and get back to being in a positive mind set.


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- I feel like people are saying congrats and such but they think that we planned this only because my sister did it first and we're following her, or they think that we're still too young (we're 24). When we announced it on facebook I made a point of saying that after 10 years of being just the two of us we are very excited. I think everyone will be better about it once it sets in but for now who knows what they are thinking... I'm just focusing on the fact that we are supppperrrrrr excited.I'm already getting excited about meeting this little one and see him/her for the first time... only 180 something days to go haha


----------



## babydust818

I can say for myself that OH doesn't get it as far as the MC goes. I'm still hurt and i still talk about it ALL the time. He just sits there and nods his head and puts this puppy dog face on. He never says anything about it. I have to be like "do you wish i was still pregnant?". Or "you act like you don't even care". You know... stuff to get him going LOL. That's when he will say a little something. I really don't think it sunk into him. Like it did in the moment it happened but now he's forgotten how he felt i think. I remember after the MC he was like "I promise we are still going to keep trying". The way he said it made me so happy and made my heart melt. Now he's just mute. I agree that guys put up a 'strong front'. It's true. I just seriously think OH doesn't understand it or get it. I don't understand what he's thinking. I guess i shouldn't assume. Maybe we need counseling.


----------



## jessy1101

Liz i dont think 24 is too young at all. It always varies where ur at in ur life and if u feel ready. Everybody can go fuck themselves honestly. People have the weirdest opinions sometimes.

If ur both happy then i'm over the moond for u and i know u r too. That's it that's all nuttin else mathers.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I can say for myself that OH doesn't get it as far as the MC goes. I'm still hurt and i still talk about it ALL the time. He just sits there and nods his head and puts this puppy dog face on. He never says anything about it. I have to be like "do you wish i was still pregnant?". Or "you act like you don't even care". You know... stuff to get him going LOL. That's when he will say a little something. I really don't think it sunk into him. Like it did in the moment it happened but now he's forgotten how he felt i think. I remember after the MC he was like "I promise we are still going to keep trying". The way he said it made me so happy and made my heart melt. Now he's just mute. I agree that guys put up a 'strong front'. It's true. I just seriously think OH doesn't understand it or get it. I don't understand what he's thinking. I guess i shouldn't assume. Maybe we need counseling.

Some guys are soooooo much better at showing emotion for certain things compared to others. And sometimes men just figure ok it's in the past if we try to not talk about it maybe the hurt will go away. Which i find doesnt help either lol.

Damned if u do and damned if u dont huh?


----------



## themarshas

Yea, I know but I also know that it's hard for others to relate. We've done so much more than most 24 year olds, we've accomplished alot (travelled, married, home owners, college grads, 401Ks) and have great careers and I think others our age aren't in the same place. I hate when people hold us against the standard of the typical 24 year old now-a-days. I don't mean to rag on my peers but I just want to be like "seriously people pull it together so I stop looking like the rarity". I don't want to have to be at some low level just to look like the norm.


----------



## jessy1101

I've bought these new skinny jeans yesterday that almost look painted on but damnit my ass looks fabulous in them!

Sorry...self involved moment here. I stare at my ass everytime i pass a miror today...some girls caught me doing that in the bathroom a while ago too..mehhh whatevezz


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Yea, I know but I also know that it's hard for others to relate. We've done so much more than most 24 year olds, we've accomplished alot (travelled, married, home owners, college grads, 401Ks) and have great careers and I think others our age aren't in the same place. I hate when people hold us against the standard of the typical 24 year old now-a-days. I don't mean to rag on my peers but I just want to be like "seriously people pull it together so I stop looking like the rarity". I don't want to have to be at some low level just to look like the norm.

Trust me normal is boringggggg. I'm 25 and we've done tons of things too compared to alot of others i know around here. Most r still stuck in partying and druggin themselves up the wahoo non stop with and mooching off their parents for money since they refuse to work or lift one little finger. and just going nowhere with their lives.

They look down on u cuz deep down they are jealous. The easiest way to try and get over jealousy is to bitch and rag on the object of said jealousy.


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz- forget what others think! You have it together girl! I was 20 when I had DS and looked a lot younger, so believe me I got the stares and whispers, but I didn't really care. It is my life and you know what, it has turned out pretty great! So yes, I will potentially be an empty nester at 38, but damn it DS was well worth the stuff I gave up, so to me it wasn't even a sacrafice you know?

As far as the whole DH not feeling the same way, I kind of feel like that too. He would do whatever I ask him to, but you know I don't want to have to ask him. I think he underestimates how hard it still is, especially since we still aren't pregnant, and it seems to be an issue with me not him, which adds this whole other level of guilt and worry. I think to him our baby was abstract, so while he was sad at the time, it isn't a real loss to him. Every now and then though he will say something or do something that will make me say, yeah he still cares. I just wish I had more of those moments!

Jessy- yeah for those jeans! I bough a new pair of skinny jeans a couple weeks ago and wore them to work last friday and I must say I was looking fabulously thin in them. (LOL I planned a nice form fitting shirt to go with them so my waist looked as small as possible.) I kind of enjoyed walkiing around flaunting my newly flat tummy. If I don't get a baby bump at least I can get some compliments on how good I look! Flaunt it girlie!


----------



## themarshas

Thanks guys! I'm just looking forward to riding around in my very expensive shiny new car with my baby bump (and looking good while I do it) and pissing off all the girls that I went to high school with. Sad but I'm evil and I will get nothing but enjoyment from it. My DH asked me how I felt now that everyone knows and I said good, I'm glad the secret is out and clearly this baby is going to be loved. His reply "I feel good. Went over as good as I thought it would. Plus people love us (as "the" couple). We're a good story and people are suckers for a good story." He's so right. 

And Jessy- go ahead and check yourself out! haha I love skinny jeans  I'm trying to get all my wearing in because I'm sure soon I won't be able to get away with it


----------



## jessy1101

Skinny jeans r just..yes and yes some more!! Ditto Stace for the form fitting shirt i have today my whole self is lookin majaaaaa faboush!! LOLOL...Betcha my bootayyy is getting so many stares it will soon blush on it's own boo yaaaa. DH is gonna be busting outta his pants when he sees me tonight for sizzle.

Liz love love being THE couple in stories same happens for us. We're just too hot bitches to handle huh? Mhhmhhh mhhhhmmm.

Then again all PUPO's are freakin hotties! Thank god for that gotta love being above the norm. LOLOLO i kid i kid wow how vain was that? Mehhh love love.


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls, i'm calmer now. DH tries, but he doesn't quite understand. I had a good chat with my mom, and I know I'm not alone :) 

thanks for the pick me up girls :) xxx

going to take a nap!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ill catch up properly later but just wanted to say Liz you can get maternity skinny jeans! The first time I ever wore them was when I was pg with ds and your legs look even thinner when you got a big old belly!!


----------



## jessy1101

Damnit someone in my office just heated up this weird fish thinggy and now everywhere u go it smells like rotten fish ewwwwwwwwwwwwww...

I think the odore stuck to my clothing fuckkkkkkk so nasty..


----------



## jessy1101

Sooo ready to blow this popsicle stand right now. Tips on how to sneak out of the office without anyone noticing that ur not there for the rest of the pm???


----------



## jkb11

hi girls:flower:

lauren:hugs: hugs sweety! it hits us hard some days huh?:hugs:

hope everybody is having a great day!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Sooo ready to blow this popsicle stand right now. Tips on how to sneak out of the office without anyone noticing that ur not there for the rest of the pm???

Make up some important meeting?


----------



## crystalclaro

hey Lauren,
Don't worry about the candy I'm doing the exact same thing with yours !!!! lol 
glad your feeling better and I bet after your nap you will feel even better!!!

Its true men don't react the same as we do when it comes to stuff especially expressing sadness and disappointment. Men like to fix things and when they feel like it is out of there hands they don't like to talk about it, they talk about it when they have a solution for the problem. I was upset with my DH at times because I had the same feeling as you girls , thinking he did not care as much ect ect. But last week his sister told me that when he found out that we lost the baby he was so sad . :( he just does not like to show his sadness so much to me because he wants to be strong for me. 

AFM still no Af yet :) I got my hubby to hide the tests so I wouldn't pee on them everyday, ( i did try to poke around for them after he left for work)
what do you guys think of my symptoms??

tender swollen boobies
face starting to break out and I NEVER have had pimples my whole entire life. 
tired
a trend of lower glucose reading's ( this happened last time)
dry eyes
stuffy nose but not consistent 
aversion to eggs this morning and I love hard boiled eggs 
sensitive to smells
easily irritated
mild cramping or pressure in my abdominal area
and my DH thinks my nipples look darker but I don't 
this one is a little TMI but my labia looks darker for sure and I'm not sure if that is a symptom or not but its weird to me.
my cervix is pretty easy to reach , firm and the OS is closed, well as closed as it's going to get after 3 kids.
creamy CM but not in abundance

I know a lot of these can be PMS too but I'm just hoping they are not and I normally get crazy food cravings , cramps for a few days b4 Af and bloated hands and face a day b4 and the day of. And right now I don't have any of those!!
I am on cycle day 31, my cycles are average 29 days , some have been as short as 28 and none longer than 30. 
And I may have ovulated on the 5th to the 8th. I'm now thinking the 8th because because I had two bright red spots of blood that day when i checked my CM. I googled it and it could have been ovulation spotting :) it said it was a very good sign of fertility.
now despite all of this I'm convinced AF is going to show up and that we can't be that lucky to conceive on our first try after the MC ( we conceived with the first try in Dec)
sorry this was so long :(


----------



## Twinkie210

promising symptoms! If you O'd on the 8th tomorrow would be 12 dpo... when are you going to test???


----------



## crystalclaro

hubby said he might think about letting me POAS tomorrow ... hahahah


----------



## crystalclaro

originally I thought i ovulated on the 5th, so the last time I tested was tue and it was still a BFN


----------



## jessy1101

Very promissing symptoms! My u should just sneak a quick lil stick...wont hurt anybody lololol.


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh Crystal before i forget dont count the leaky CM in there tho. So far in the past 5 months i've gone from either a super deaky major leaky faucet to being dry al up in the like sandpaper. The vagina is sometimes a confusing bitch and using CM as her main weapon works marvelously...damnit...

So yuppp my 2 cents teeeheeeee


----------



## crystalclaro

hahah Jessy he hid them pretty good :( yea I was a little worried over the CM because last time i had the EWCM before I had a BFP


----------



## babydust818

OMG jess when you said "blow this popsicle stand" i thought you meant you were gonna blow your boss! I thought it was dirty talk! ;) mwahah. Too bad i'm too fat to fit into skinny jeans. I'm a chunker. Never want me in a boat with you.. we'd sink!

Crystal your symptoms sound real good! Got my fx'd for you dear.

I'm having boobie symptoms. My left nipple won't stop hurtin! 3 days in a row. Hopefully it means O but i did an opk today and it's a BFN. I just really wish i knew what was going on but i'm gonna be mellow and not stress it! Going to do me and stay eating healthy, working out because if it's a BFN this month at least i got that to look forward to.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Great attitude rach! 

Hunt down those pee stix crystal hehe!!

Hope you guys are doing ok? Feeling better Lauren? I get emotional at random times and I guess the raging hormones don't help. Im glad your pregnancy is going well and I'm feeling like you should be sharing a bump pic with us soon?!

Afm - cramping on/off & bleeding quite heavy but im surviving!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Great attitude rach!
> 
> Hunt down those pee stix crystal hehe!!
> 
> Hope you guys are doing ok? Feeling better Lauren? I get emotional at random times and I guess the raging hormones don't help. Im glad your pregnancy is going well and I'm feeling like you should be sharing a bump pic with us soon?!
> 
> Afm - cramping on/off & bleeding quite heavy but im surviving!

Does your Dr. have a plan for you? I mean do you have to go back for bloodwork or another scan?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeah, got a scan on 27th. They told me if I started bleeding to ring them and they would do it sooner but I dont see the point?! I think it's best to wait till 27th and then I hope they will be able to tell me if it's complete?


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Rach!! WTF?!?? Blow my boss lololol ya no soooo not gonna happen even if he is a hottie. And stay positive hunny good things will fucking happen to us damnit..hopefully...soon..now??

Crystal i agree with Stace hunt those fuckers down!!

Emma i hope all of this will be over soon and u can get the bfp ur meant to have.


----------



## crystalclaro

ok you guys I have had to pee for the last half hour and I cant find the stupid things, he hid them when I was in the washroom. I was not in there very long and he was already at the sink brushing his teeth when I was done. He hid the whole box so i though ti would be easy to find them :( and I was sure that I'm smarter than him!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hahaha, keep hunting!!


----------



## crystalclaro

ok i called hubby and blackmailed him :) i told him i was not going to pee all day until I found them , he hid them in an easy spot!!! i was looking in all the hard spots  so I have clear blue digital and first response line test what one should I use???


----------



## Twinkie210

The first response! Should be more sensitive!


----------



## jessy1101

Maybe use the first response..


----------



## Twinkie210

Maybe collect the pee in a cup to make sure it is nice and dark... you wouldn't want to waste a test on diluted pee!


----------



## themarshas

YAY! Now go pee on the stick!!


----------



## jessy1101

Pee pee PEEEEEEEEE

OMG the wait is killin me lololol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo sensible Stacie, I never would think of that!!


----------



## crystalclaro

BFN :( what happens if you dip it in your urine for longer than the 5 sec is says too??


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Ooo sensible Stacie, I never would think of that!!

LOL... I have taken so many OPKs and hpts, I have a designated pee cup! Glad I have my own bathroom!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Boo! Prob just too early hunny, we'll hang in there a bit longer....


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> BFN :( what happens if you dip it in your urine for longer than the 5 sec is says too??

It could get too much urine on the test and make it not work right (same as if you pee on it too long). 

Maybe retest in a couple days????


----------



## jessy1101

Agreed prob too early. 

OMG i cant believe i havent used a HPT in over 2 months!! Shizzz....


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Agreed prob too early.
> 
> OMG i cant believe i havent used a HPT in over 2 months!! Shizzz....

Wow, my congrats to you! I peed on one the day AF started last month... just to make sure:blush:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Agreed prob too early.
> 
> OMG i cant believe i havent used a HPT in over 2 months!! Shizzz....
> 
> Wow, my congrats to you! I peed on one the day AF started last month... just to make sure:blush:Click to expand...

LOLOL i kinda got tired of the skinting and omg is that a line? No? Shadow? Fuckkkkk.

The only way i'm ever gonna end up testing before AF is if i get the exact same cramps i got the first time. If not then not until i'm at least late-ish.


----------



## crystalclaro

:brat:yea i used a cup but my urine was kinda light, since i'm type 1 diabetic i tend to pee often , I usually go pee 2 or 3 times in the night,so even my first morning urine is light. oh well ... more waiting thats me when i'm waiting for something I want!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> :brat:yea i used a cup but my urine was kinda light, since i'm type 1 diabetic i tend to pee often , I usually go pee 2 or 3 times in the night,so even my first morning urine is light. oh well ... more waiting thats me when i'm waiting for something I want!!!

Well then maybe you just will need to be a little later than most to get your BFP... still keeping my FX'd for you!


----------



## crystalclaro

really Twinkie????? I'm hoping thats what happened


----------



## themarshas

You're only like 14dpo right? That's still very early. I didn't get my BFP (and still was really light) until 16dpo


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> really Twinkie????? I'm hoping thats what happened

I have had an OPK not work, but I think I didn't dip it long enough...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> really Twinkie????? I'm hoping thats what happened
> 
> I have had an OPK not work, but I think I didn't dip it long enough...Click to expand...

Ditto...and i've also had on opk that the lines went soooo fucked up..


----------



## crystalclaro

thanks you guys :) all i can do is wait right??? it's not like I can command my body to do what I want :(


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> thanks you guys :) all i can do is wait right??? it's not like I can command my body to do what I want :(

If we could command our bodies to do things I would be pregnant right now! LOL actually I would have given birth by now because I would have gotten pregnant the first month we tried!


----------



## jessy1101

Pouahhh if only...IF ONLY! LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously tho TTC just sucks huh? I remember when i first started trying a year ago it was fun and exciting and just all around a very happy and positive event...

Now? I fucking despise the goddamn lil bitch LOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Seriously tho TTC just sucks huh? I remember when i first started trying a year ago it was fun and exciting and just all around a very happy and positive event...
> 
> Now? I fucking despise the goddamn lil bitch LOLOL

LOL, at least your DH likes the action. Mine is just like really? we have to have sex again! I think he will be more excited than me when we get our BFP! He may go the whole 8 months without having any more sex!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously tho TTC just sucks huh? I remember when i first started trying a year ago it was fun and exciting and just all around a very happy and positive event...
> 
> Now? I fucking despise the goddamn lil bitch LOLOL
> 
> LOL, at least your DH likes the action. Mine is just like really? we have to have sex again! I think he will be more excited than me when we get our BFP! He may go the whole 8 months without having any more sex!Click to expand...

LOLOL ya but could u imagine wtf i would have to do if DH didnt want sex at all? I mean hello i'm almost a freakin walking hard on these days. Me want sex..now now now..LOL

I think i would almost have to tie him down and abuse him if it came to that point..mehh beggars cant be choosers i guess..i'd do it..


----------



## Twinkie210

I may have to feed DH viagra and bone him while he sleeps! OK just kidding, but it is a thought.... No I am pretty sure that is illegal!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I may have to feed DH viagra and bone him while he sleeps! OK just kidding, but it is a thought.... No I am pretty sure that is illegal!

Meh not really i mean u can get his consent before hand and that's it. Why would he say no? He get's to just lay there, not move, give u what u want and go back to sleep.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Stacie girl u kill me! How's the audit going?

Crystal keeping everything crossed for ya, great symptoms sweetie :)

Has anyone heard from Kristen today? FX for her too this weekend!

Lauren how was the nap? I came home early but then couldn't quiet my head so showered & ordered pizza now :) mmmmmm...should be snoring by 8! YAY! Lol

Rach I'm very proud of u! The less stress & more positive distractions the better sweetie :)

Emma love T&P ur way...hope its all done soon & u are back to getting ur rainbow baby :hugs:

Jessy :wave: did ya sneak out early? Migrane always works for me :winkwink:


----------



## lauren10

crystal was the first response an early result?


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> Lol Stacie girl u kill me! How's the audit going?
> 
> Crystal keeping everything crossed for ya, great symptoms sweetie :)
> 
> Has anyone heard from Kristen today? FX for her too this weekend!
> 
> Lauren how was the nap? I came home early but then couldn't quiet my head so showered & ordered pizza now :) mmmmmm...should be snoring by 8! YAY! Lol
> 
> Rach I'm very proud of u! The less stress & more positive distractions the better sweetie :)
> 
> Emma love T&P ur way...hope its all done soon & u are back to getting ur rainbow baby :hugs:
> 
> Jessy :wave: did ya sneak out early? Migrane always works for me :winkwink:

Doing ok...thanks Lisette! I am just feeling blue today...Just really had to come down from cloud nine and make myself realize that there is a possibility that I might get a BFN on Monday. I did a sneaky POAS today and of course it was negative way too early and if fate was trying to tell me something extra I spilt the whole cup of pee all over my counter. Uggghhhh! So funny and ridiculous but it just made me feel blue and shitty. I will be better tomorrow! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawwww sweetie, big virtual hugs ur way :hugs: Are u gonna wait till Monday to try again?


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Lol Stacie girl u kill me! How's the audit going?
> 
> Crystal keeping everything crossed for ya, great symptoms sweetie :)
> 
> Has anyone heard from Kristen today? FX for her too this weekend!
> 
> Lauren how was the nap? I came home early but then couldn't quiet my head so showered & ordered pizza now :) mmmmmm...should be snoring by 8! YAY! Lol
> 
> Rach I'm very proud of u! The less stress & more positive distractions the better sweetie :)
> 
> Emma love T&P ur way...hope its all done soon & u are back to getting ur rainbow baby :hugs:
> 
> Jessy :wave: did ya sneak out early? Migrane always works for me :winkwink:

No progress on the audit front. I thought one of the auditors was going to come back today, but nope (would have been ok 'cause he was the young cute one!) I am choosing to supress everything audit related until work Monday morning!

OK, so I went to the bathroom when I got home from work and like most of you ladies I am I am a major TP inspector and guess what... spotting already. :growlmad:It is only 6dpo! Give me a break! It was really light and pink and Yes I know it could be IB, but I have been crampy all day so I am just waiting for the red spotting to start. I am having flashbacks from last month when AF showed 5 days early... This has seriously put a damper on the beginning of my 3 day weekend!


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> Aawwww sweetie, big virtual hugs ur way :hugs: Are u gonna wait till Monday to try again?

Yep going to wait until Monday. I know that today was way too early so I expected a negative I think it just brought me close to earth and reality! :)


----------



## lauren10

hugs to you girls! I hope the day gets better for you. xxx

I'm recovered from my horrible mood yesterday, phew. 

soooo happy it's friday!!!! Miche Bag party is Sunday, woo hoo!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Lauren - forgot to wish you happy 15weeks yesterday!! Wow it's really flying by! Hope you're doing well?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ohhhh NICE lauren! Hope it cheers ya up lots :hugs: Are ya starting to get a lil bump? Is DD noticing at all or making the connection?

Stacie hunni FX it isin't early spotting again!!!! Whatcha got planned for your long weekend sweetie?

Kristen it's a great plan to wait till Monday sweetie, could be waaayyy too early and no point hurting yourself for nothing right! How you feeling today? Any more symptoms?

Liz hoping you get your package today so you can devour all weekend :) Stupid tracking ain't showing me much but she had said 4business days which means TODAY!!!!! Lemme know :)

How are all my other PUPO girlies doing today? I'm ssssooooo happy its FRIDAY!!! WOOHOO!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace it could seriously be IB for sure!! I find it way to early for it to be some early AF fuckage...sooo i'm remaining positive for u!!! U gotta stay positive too hunny if not ur just gonna feel sad the whole weekend. So buck up lil camper it's gonna turn out goooood!!

Kristin it could definetly be too early sweety. But maybe try and wait to retest only monday morning instead? Especialy if u dont have spotting and etc.

Wow Leese get's back in 2 days...it actualy went by pretty fast this week!!

Happy friday to all! I was a super duper cutie patooty and brought coffee to all my admin staff this morning from Timmy's mhhhhhh..gotta start the day out right!!

DH wants us to have a date night tonight including a sexy lil stop at the Adult fun Superstore teeeheeeeheeeee www.adultfun.ca I'm definetly looking forward to my friday night!!

How is everybody doin this morning??


----------



## jessy1101

Also today's ultra most thought provoking quote of the day is as follow's :

Don`t sweat the petty things and Don`t pet the sweaty things

That is all lololol


----------



## jessy1101

Today's annoying cant get outta my head highly unappropriate at work to sing at the top of ur lungs (which i am almost at the point of doing cuz damnit it's so catchy) is The Bad touch - Bloodhound Gang

You an me baby ain't nuttin but mammals so let's do it like they do on the discovery channel..do it again now..you and meeee baby aint nuttin but mammals so let's do it like they do on the discovery channel GETTIN HORNY NOWWW doodooo dooodoooo dooooo..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hehe jess, haven't heard that for ages!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hehe jess, haven't heard that for ages!!

I know me too it was playing this morning and i was like ahhhh shit i'm gonna have that in my head all day...


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I agree haven't heard that song in ages!

No more spotting so far... so hopefully it is a "good" sign.

Well DH wants to go out for dinner tonigt, but we have a chance of an icy/wintery mix so I don't know if that will happen. There is a comedian at the social club DH goes to, so we might do that tomorrow. Nothing much else planned!!! and I am lovin' it!

I just got done grocery shopping... ugh, I HATE grocery shopping. But at least that can be crossed off my to do list. Now I should start the laundry and cleaning, but I think instead I will snuggle on the couch with my stupid dog and watch the shows I have DVR'd... yup much better plan! Oh and I have to find time to go out and buy Emma's candy, dang I am behind!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Dont worry Stacie, I was gonna post yours today, in fact I had loads of plans for today while ds was at nursery but I can't stray too far from the bathroom as the bleeding got really heavy today. I had to call my mum and ask her to pick ds up as I think my insides would prob fall out if I had to walk the 15 mins up there!! Yep, gross I know!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma that sucks! I hope all of this will be over soon and u can go back to feelin ok..

Stace told yaaaaaaaa lolol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma :hugs:

Stacie mmmmmm cuddling up on sofa....JELOUS!!!!!!!!!! YAY for no more spotting sweetie!

Jess :wave:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok so my dh just had a knife pulled on him at work like wtf?!?!!!! Hes works in retail ffs not some like life/death profession???? 

He was trying to stop a scummy polish shoplifter and the guy's friend pulls out a knife & starts going for my dh - OVER A PAIR OF TRAINERS!!!!

Thankfully he's fine, just a bit shaken up but what the hell???


----------



## themarshas

Emma- OMG! That's so scary! Glad that he's ok


----------



## jessy1101

Emma holy sweet shit wtf?? People these days r nuts goddamn it. I can understand him being freaked...glad everything is ok!

Lisette hi ya pooty thang!! Sup?


----------



## jessy1101

Half done the freakin day!! Boo yaaaaaaaa lolol

Shizz that coffee hit me a teeny bit harder then well...ever lol...i've got a gigantic caffeine rush! Weird..mehh i'll enjoy it while it lasts lolol


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Emma WTF!!!!! Glad he's ok! Poor guy!!!


----------



## Krippy

Emma...That is so crazy! Thankful he is ok and no one got hurt! It is amazing how insane some people can get!

What are everyone's plans for the weekend? I am lying low this weekend. Need to do some cleaning and laundry and that is it! Hubby is a chef so he is always working weekends! Hope everyone is doing well today! Happy Friday!


----------



## jessy1101

Kristin i'm having sexy time with my hubby tonight including going to the most outragous gigantic sex shop in Ottawa to pick up a lil something something with him...i love doing that lolol.

Tomorrow i've got a lunch with family and a full on alchool party at some friend's place.

Sunday we're going skating on this gigantic canal and indulging at the hot chocolat stand and beaver tail stand....

I'm booked booked booked all weekend lolol...i'm always booked..sometimes it's good but others the weekend flies by sooo fast..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sounds like a great time Jess!

Kristene nice and relaxing...is H bringing you home some food atleast :)

AFM I started mine off right this morning with H :winkwink: he was very pleased with me! Tomorrow I got supperworks and that awesome Burger place near you Jess!!! Then home to nap quickly and go to a house party for our neighbor's 40th! OUF....tired at the thought! Sunday I will definately be catching up on SLEEP!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Another day, another fb pregnancy announcement...only this time it's twins...ugh what a shitty day! 

Ooh here's a funny story I forgot to tell you the other day- had left ds downstairs while I ran up to get dressed, came down to him stood in middle of living room shaking a bottle of baby powder all over the floor I mean there were seriously clouds of the stuff!!!! The dog was covered in it, the kitchen floor was covered, it had mixed with the dog's water and he had smeared the lovely paste all over the floor!!! I was sooo mad but it was also soooo funny, I had to tell him off then turn away and giggle haha!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Emma seriously Thank God for ds and his cuteness!!!! How you feeling this afternoon (evening for you?) xxxx


----------



## crystalclaro

happy friday everyone :) 

so I'm convinced AF is about to show, yesterday I went for a long walk and started cramping pretty bad and back ache , I had a tiny bit of blush colored CM, so hubby and I had sex last night because that will usually will start my flow , but nothing !!! and I usually never get pink CM I always get brown before my flow .


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im doin ok thanks lisette, been bit of a rough day but had the house to myself so been able to take it easy and im so glad this is happening naturally. How u feeling?

Oooo crystal, hope this is it for you...


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette have u found which burger u want to try??????????????

Emma i've already smeared flour all over the place. I grabbed an open bag when had stored in the cuboard and was like ohh kk gotta be carefull open bag and all that...naturaly i then turn around and roughly put it on the counter what do u think happend? Yupp bag exploded everywhere...soo soo much fun.

Also i'm terrible at wanting to make my bottled drinks like Perrier or beer colder so put them in the freezer and forget about them...what do u think happens to the bottle? Explodes all over the fucking place...and it freezes...super dee doo fun fun LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- I hope this happens quickly so you can get to feeling better! Oh and I just realized I deleted your PM with you address, so I can't even send you package! Will you PM me again???

Sounds like you all have fun weekends planned. I think we will postpone our night out tonight. It sounds like we are in for a nice glaze of freezing rain. :( I hate ice.


----------



## jkb11

hi girlies! 
Emma- so glad your hubby is ok that is so scarry! :hugs:hugs to you hope this time passes quickily for you:hugs:we are here ifyou need to vent:kiss:

jess so i went to mail your package today and they are out of boxes wtf ???? so chicka said they have them ordered and hope they should be in tomorrow:kiss: but all your goodies are bought and ready to meet you:haha:

twinks- FX'D that this is IB. NO AF!!!! XOXOXOXO

AFM- i am working all weekend so i will do my quick check ins. Also I did a hpt this am....... BFN. I SHUD BE 11-12 DPO SO I MIGHT JUST WIAT FOR AF.... AND IF SHE IS LATE THEN TEST.
HAVE A GREAT DAY GIRLS!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Stace :( Boooooo....its been pretty yucky here too so I know how ya feel! Stay indoors and safe!

Jessy OMFG I just browsed the site and I have narrowed it down to the following....Gotta try to convince my friend to order and share cuz I want it ALL!!!!!!
Gurdian Angel, Malibu meltdown, roughriders comeback, Sopranos, The three ring binder, poutini martini & a cherry coke!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm DRUUEEELLLLLL

Emma hunni sending tons of :hugs: your way!!!! I'm doing ok sweetie, just very tired and emotional but I think once my scan comes I'll be able to breathe a little...hopefully!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim that is just freakin sweeeeeet...i want my candy now plz..LOLOLOL i kid i kid.

Lisette i told ya it was freakin cray cray. It's good tho that u got a chance to narrow it down cuz when u get to the restaurant and look at the menu u freak out cuz there is way toooooooo much choices lolol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG jessy seriously CRAY CRAY is right! What do you suggest from my choises?

Kim sorry we posted at the same time! Miss ya girlie :hugs: keeping my FX and hope for some awesome surprise BFP news soon!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG jessy seriously CRAY CRAY is right! What do you suggest from my choises?
> 
> Kim sorry we posted at the same time! Miss ya girlie :hugs: keeping my FX and hope for some awesome surprise BFP news soon!!!!!!

Definetly Sopranos or Guardien angel...mhhhmm..and the poutini martini too yummmmm..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awesome, thanks chica :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

ok just testing my profile pic , I'm trying to change it to a pic of my DD


----------



## crystalclaro

ok I think it worked this time , just wanted to switch up my profile pic , it makes me happy to see my children. she goes to school in NB so I have not seen her since sept :(


----------



## crystalclaro

corrction my "avatar" pic .. lol no wonder it was not working


----------



## babydust818

Emma oh my goodness. Retail is a fucked up place. I was a manager at one store and the people are fucking ratarded. I've had to stop plenty of shop lifters. One time this lady kept hanging around the store. We closed and by the time i get tills reconciled, safe balanced and deposit done it's about an hour later. Well, an hour later the bitch was still in the parking lot! She was all crazy acting and kept looking through bags in her vehicle. So i called the police and 3 cop cars came. Idk wtf happened but they took her away! Tons of nut jobs out there.

Ugh I was watching the news and some 13 yr old boy raped a 5 year old girl at McDonalds playplace. WTF?! How does that happen? First of all HOW DOES THE PARENT not see it going on?! You're suppose to be watching your kids. Ugh, but also that kid is fucking creepy as hell. Makes me SICK!

Stacie i hope and pray it's IB. It's been nearly too long for all of us in this waiting game. This thread has been nothing but sappy for the last month. Emma losing her LO :(, you me and jess always getting BFN's, you having your AF so early last month, omg the list goes on and on. Just ready for some POSITIVE feedback, ya know!?

Jess have you been still fucking like dogs? Is your cooka tired yet?

Crystal, i can see your avatar! you're beautiful. can't wait to see your babies.

AFM, ummm cbfm still didn't ask for a stick. I feel like i O'd yesterday but honestly not sure. All i know is AF is due around Feb 4th. We shall see. I did SO good on my diet yesterday and day lol. I lost 3 lbs over night! Today i've eaten tons of fruits and veggies. A whole bag of steamable broccoli LOL. yummm!


----------



## crystalclaro

thank you baby dust but that is my daughter :) my oldest one


----------



## babydust818

WOW! She looks very mature ! How old is she?


----------



## crystalclaro

turning 17 in march , I had her when I was almost 18 , she is a wonderful child although there was a few years when the hormones first started kicking in that left me wondering if I was going to really like the person she would become . lol she was so PMS all the time!!! my dad says its payback from when I was that age. lol but like I said now she is amazing


----------



## Krippy

Ok all this is a symptom question:

Anyone ever heard of having broken blood vessels on the swollen sore bb's? My nipples are killing me, my breast are hard and now there are broken blood vessels on one breast...I definitely have never gotten this with PMS or my last pregnancy so just curious if anyone knows anything!

Thanks Ladies! :)


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy I have them often , pregnant or not , they look like pin marks , red ones , I don't know if thats the same thing your seeing or not.


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Crystal...I think we are thinking of the same thing. I have just never had them before so just kind of strange! :)


----------



## crystalclaro

yea mine just show up for no rhyme or reason , kind of like a tiny red freckle . How are you feeling otherwise??? I still don't see AF but I don't feel pregnant .


----------



## Krippy

Feeling good I think...I have only had 2 periods since RJ was born so I kind of feel like I forget what PMS feels like...it has been too long. And everything feels different now that I was pregnant...everything is more intense so who the hell knows?!?!?!? Find out next week... :)


----------



## crystalclaro

keeping my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## crystalclaro

uggghh stupid witch !!!!! and now I have bad cramps never had cramps during my period b4


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear Crystal! On to another month...Thinking of you!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow crystal your daughter is stunning!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girlies! Emma wow about your husband. So glad he's ok!

Crystal do you have af or just feel crampy? Your daughter is sweet!! 

Miss you girls. Its been so busy at work. 

There are going to be Bfps coming soon, I feel it!


----------



## Twinkie210

Crystal- I had super horrible AF cramps my first cycle after my MC, but now I just get a few random mild ones.

Thanks for all the kind words, Rach. I am becoming less and less hopeful for this month. My temps are super low and has been my whole LP. In theory yesterday or today should have been my peak day of progesterone and so far my temp hasn't went of 98... that is very strange for me. I am beginning to think my body didn't really O. I had another small bit of pink spotting yesterday, still no red. I am trying to decide if I should test Monday or Tuesday or just wait and see if AF arrives. I don't like wasting tests, especially when I am about 99% sure what the test is going to say!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I had really bad cramps 1st af after mc1 as well - sucks having to say mc1 and mc2 now haha! Feeling bit better today, still bleeding but no cramps now so hoping worst is over.

I have no clue what is going on with your cycles Stacie?! It was weird for you last month as well wasn't it?

My ds has got chickenpox booooo!!

Where's all the pupo's at???


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> I had really bad cramps 1st af after mc1 as well - sucks having to say mc1 and mc2 now haha! Feeling bit better today, still bleeding but no cramps now so hoping worst is over.
> 
> I have no clue what is going on with your cycles Stacie?! It was weird for you last month as well wasn't it?
> 
> My ds has got chickenpox booooo!!
> 
> Where's all the pupo's at???

Oh no chicken pox! DS has never had them, but he had the vaccine, so I think he would only get a mild case at worst. I hope your little boy feels better soon! You need some good news!

My cycles are have been super weird the past couple months, but still no AF, so hopefully it will be normalish this month. That is all I'm really asking at this point!

Where is everyone??????


----------



## babydust818

Stacie i would sneak just one. Wait as long as you can though. When i called CBFM hotline last month the lady told me once out of every 13 months a lot of women don't ovulate. Could possibly be that or maybe you just didn't catch it at the right time? It's not over yet though. Try to relax and not over think things. We've got to remember it's going to happen when it's mean to. We have to keep the faith and believe! Easier said then done. It sucks for sure. I just want to see a BFP this month with someone. UGH!

Crystal how you doing hun? Sorry AF got you. The next 2 weeks will fly then you can start BD again. Hang in there.

Jesssss come back! we miss you :) i know i know, you're busy. WAHH!

Lisette how did everything turn out with hubbys car? Did you ever find out who did it? Are you all nice and relaxed now? having any morning sickness?

Krippy have you given in yet to test?!

Emma i hate them stinkin chickenpox! I had mine when i was like 4 or 5. I remember i wanted to tear myself apart. I love that calamine lotion. Was so cold and felt like someone was itching me LOL.

AFM no idea where i am in my cycle but if i had to guess i O'd 2 days ago. So i'm just going to go with that. OH and i DTD only 2 days. One of them days we did it 3 times. Hope it was enough! :) Going to test February 3rd.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey rach!

Ds has had the dreaded pox before when he was about 8 months and gave it to me and I was really poorly. So this time he's just got spots but no temp or anything & he's fine in himself.


----------



## babydust818

That's good then. It still sucks though. Hopefully this is his last time!

OMG so i had a total dumb blonde moment. I have them ALL the time but this is on one of the worst. We had freezing rain last night. I called into work because the roads were like a skating rink. Well, i go outside to unthaw my car. I go to open the door and it's frozen shut. I'm sitting here doing everything i possibly can to open up this fuggin door. 20 minutes later i'm about to give up and then it hits me.... i never unlocked my damn car! OMG! DURR Rach! WOW. IDIOT! Needless to say, it opened immediately.


----------



## jessy1101

Hello to all!!

Omg went skiing all day and now officialy dead. Have to kick my ass to be top shape for alchool binge fest tonight. Scary moment of the day went to bathroom at lunch peed and when i wipped the tp was full of pink goo?!?!?! I was like fuckkk AF now??? Im lost 'sigh'

Chicken pox r yuckkk had this once neva again.

Crystal AF isca biatch but does loose hope!

Rach soooo blonde moment lolo


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL Rach! We all have those moments though!

Wow Jess! Skiing and drinking... sounds like so much fun! Pink goo for you too???? That stinks, maybe it's contagious???? LOLOLOL Hopefully that stops!

Well I am onto red spotting, with a couple clots, but still really light... so weird! I am forgetting about it though! Not much I can do to change it. Me and DH are going out tonight, so perfect occasion to wear my super tight skinny jeans. I am going to flat iron my hair and look super hot for DH. We're going to see a comedian at a social club in town... and DS is staying with my parents, so child free, hot outfit, oh yes I just might be getting some tonight! ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey pupo chica's :wave:

I'm just driving back from Ottawa (near Jessy) and totally wiped out from cooking for almost 3hours straight! OMG not fun when already exhausted to start! Let's see if I can remember all ur updates now! Lol

Stace sounds pretty hot to me girlie! I'm soo sorry ur cycle sounds sucky again but good on u for not letting it get the better of ya :hugs:

Jessy holy cow busy day for u & wtf pink goo! None of that shit! Have a talking to ur body!! So we went to The Works!!! Aaaahhhhh HEAVEN!!! I had the Three Ring binder & shared a Poutini Martini with a cherry coke! Bringing H home a Jamaican Jerk! wuv u bunches & bunches! Thanks for the great intro girlie :)

Rach - lmao been there girl! Too funny! FX for u love, I know this waiting cycle after cycle sucks but u sound like ur dealing A LOT better this month & focusing on the things u CAN control! I'm super duper proud of u :hugs: we never found the car so we're getting H's old car back today (my dad has a garage & had switched with him for the Rav so we're lucky he hadn't sold it yet) No real ms just really bad food aversion & exhaustion! Guess I'm lucky :)

Crystal so sorry to hear the witch gotcha :( keep ur chin up sweetie, ur BFP is just around the corner :hugs:

Emma sucks about poor ds! Like seriously you need a break!!! How's the pain today? Thinking of u love & sending lots of positive vibes ur way :hugs:

Krsiten, Liz, Lauren :wave: how you girls doing today?

Leeesee?!?! You back yet girlie? We miss ya TONS up in here :)


----------



## babydust818

Awhh Lisette thanks girl! Trying to stay positive for sure. So glad you're doing okay and that the symptoms aren't too bad. You're making me sooo hungry and i JUST ate! LOL.

Stacie oooo lala. Onnnneee hottt mama! You should take a pic of what you look like tonight! Sorry bout the clots and spotting :( ughhh. feels like you've had your AF 3 times in 2 months. GAH! hang in there girly.

Jessy glad you had a good eventful day. now you can go in the warm cozy house to warm up your cooka for more action tonight LOL with a side help of alcohol.


----------



## Krippy

Doing all right...trying to pass the time until Monday morning so that I can get this 2WW over with.

A friend of mine had her baby girl last night. So happy for her and am going to visit her on Friday. Would be a lot easier to do if I knew I was preggo and then I wouldn't be nearly as green with jealousy! Uggghhh! I hate feeling crummy when I should be feeling happy for them! 

I need to sleep until Monday! Hahahaha!


----------



## jessy1101

Love loveeee jellooooo lolol. Good news the weird sporting stopped but im gettin small cramps with pressure. Did not feel like gettin sausage in cooka right now lololol... Actualy i find after consuming large amounts of alchool i can never get a happy during sex..sad..

Lisette glad u found the Works to b up to standard in uber yummyness!!

Stace hang in there were gonna get threw this togetha promiss.

Rach seriously where r more bfps?? We havent gotten one in too freakin long lolol..soon damnit..soon..

Yay Leese comes back tomorrow!! Miss her so much it s cray cray..

Kristen how u holding up chica?

Kim where u at???

Liz how s ur weekend so far?

Crystal hope u arent gettin killer AF cramps?? Mine were killer the first few months gahhhh...


----------



## Krippy

I am doing ok...Thanks Jess! Feel like I am bringing everyone down and just being a complainer but hey what can you do right? You feel what you feel! I am just usually such a positive person and this whole emotional 2WW is really testing my faith.

How is everyone else doing tonight? Got any plans for Sunday. It snowed a lot here so just going to clean house and maybe a walk tomorrow with the pups. Try to clear my head.

Thank you all for listening to my depressive comments the last few days. Really appreciate the ear and reading all of your ridiculous stories! :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, up again at 2 am!!! :( 

Kristin we can all only be so strong, we all have our days! Keep hanging in there xx
Hi right back Lisette!!

I still read every day so don't forget about me girls!! I have my purse party tomorrow, hope I can get some free stuff! 

Hope you're all having a great weekend. We didn't get any snow, but man it's cold!! Why couldn't DH have lived in Florida ? I love Canada, but I can't take the weather!!! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

Kristen sweety dont feel bad! Ur not complaining chica it s completly normal trust me we ve all had our sad moments over the past few months.

Lauren whaaaa purse party! I wanna come toooooo

Leese where r u??? Dont make me text u a million times girly..cuz i sooo will...

Stace how s ur body treatin u this morning?? Anymore weird spotting?? My has been gone since last night i just keep cramping. Once again like gas pains but in my uterus..seriously im either 4 or 5dpo today and it s like wtf???

Rach r u gettin any of these fucked up symptoms??stoopid body rebelling grrrrr


----------



## jessy1101

Poke pOke pokeee where is everybody??? Lolo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas! I'm here :) half asleep on my sofa but checking in on u guys!

Lauren we never forget ya sweetie! Have a blast at ur pruse party today, FX u totally deserve a free one!

Kristen girlie u are a total rock star for being as strong as u are every day! U can totally have some sad moments and come share here with us :hugs:

Jessy yummy yummy jello hun babe? NICE!!! Whatcha up to today? No text from Lisa yet?

Stace how was ur date night girlie? Did u take a hot pic to show us?


----------



## jkb11

hi girls:flower: sorry been working. just caught up!

Kristen- :hugs:hugs your way! we are here for you!:hugs:

Lauren- Fun ! purse party!!! we would never forget ya!:kiss:

Rach- i needed that laugh! I seem to be having those moments more often.

Lisette 3 hrs of cooking is enough to exhaust anyone! Cant wait to see your scan picture:kiss:

AFM- AF is due tomorrow. I took a test when I woke today and it was a BFN.....so I am beginning to worry a bit b/c I have been ovulating on my own for 4 months now and still no BFP. I told dh that i might go through with getting him checked if we are not preggo by april.... I blame it on his under armour boxer briefs:haha: those freakers are so tight. I told him he needs to go commando while we are TTC:haha:!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my loves omg im home i missed you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

how are you all doing??

i had an amazing trip!!! it was so much fun me n dh had a blast!!! at like fat asses prob gained like 203829 pounds but o well i dont care bc....

THIS IS MY FIRST MONTH BACK TO TTC STARTING CLOMID TMARO!! i got my af on cd 33 and for those of you how know my cycles ( lol ) VERY early, i have to start clomid cd3, i got it on saturday, didnt have my pills w me. thank god it waited til sat (cd1) i felt i was getting it all week, and i feel i od around cd 24ish. so yea...really weird. but omg im ttcing again i wanna cry, i missed u girls so much!!! lol

i cant wait guys im like crying i cant wait to start!

xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- I am trying to get DH to switch back to boxers! All of a sudden he has decided boxer briefs are way more comfy!

Lisa- Welcome back! We missed you! I hope your trip was super fun! We need details!

Sorry girls, I didn't take a pic, but I'll try to remember to take one the next time I go out! Well so far today no more spotting... weird cycle! I am getting anxious to test since the spotting stopped. Maybe in the morning. I was tempted to test today, but resisted the urge and stopped myself, LOL. It feels like forever since I took a test (well I took one last cycle, but knew it would be negative since I was only 8dpo and AF had started, but I always feel like I should test before I quit taking the progesterone.) Well my plan is to test in the am, then if it is BFN, wait until AF shows or Friday, which will be 14dpo (I have never made it that long when I wasn't pregnant!)


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> how are you all doing??
> 
> i had an amazing trip!!! it was so much fun me n dh had a blast!!! at like fat asses prob gained like 203829 pounds but o well i dont care bc....
> 
> THIS IS MY FIRST MONTH BACK TO TTC STARTING CLOMID TMARO!! i got my af on cd 33 and for those of you how know my cycles ( lol ) VERY early, i have to start clomid cd3, i got it on saturday, didnt have my pills w me. thank god it waited til sat (cd1) i felt i was getting it all week, and i feel i od around cd 24ish. so yea...really weird. but omg im ttcing again i wanna cry, i missed u girls so much!!! lol
> 
> i cant wait guys im like crying i cant wait to start!
> 
> xoxoxoxoxoox

Wooo Hooo for Clomid!


----------



## keepthefaithx

missed you guys alot like honestly i was lke i wish my pupo girls were here lol 

most amazing weather, i got the sickest tan woohooooo lol

me and dh got freaky deaky LOL cray crayyyy lol

food was great we made friends with some couples

we played bingo, danced, went to sports bar, ice skating so much on ship!!!

it was a great time, now im in TTC mode baby COME TO ME SPERMIES!!!!! im ready im ready!!!! LMAO

how are you stace!???!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette scan coming omg!!!!! yesss

all my girlies fill me in on ur last week!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Welcome home Lisa! I have been Debbie Downer all week but I am testing tomorrow morning so hopefully I will be happier! Either way practice makes perfect right?

So happy you are on the TTC train again...so excited for you!

I sent you goodie package last week so hoping it will get to you soon! :) Glad to have you back!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey kris!!! 

ooo i will be def looking out for it, yours will be going out this week!

im so happy too TTC YAY!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Awh LISSSSAAAA!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you as well! Can't wait for you to get it in and get in the TWW with us! You're a strong girl for getting through the last few months. So glad you had a fun time on the trip!! Sounds like a BLAST! Next time take me with ya ;)

Lauren i'd never forget you babes!! neva eva! How are you feeling? When is your next appt? And you feeling any weird symptoms besides insomnia?

Jess no i haven't been getting any weird symptoms like you and Stacie. Sure i get my spotting a day or two before AF but that's it. I'm lucky for that.

Stacie oooo i hope it was IB! :test: in the morning!! How many dpo are you?

Kristen i hope your test is a BFP and you're a happy girl again. I know how depressing it is. So don't be sorry! I have my days. We all do. :hugs:

Crystal how are you dear? you doing okay since you've gotten AF? Try to be strong sweety! At least us girls can say we can still TRY to get pregnant. Others in this world can't. xoxo

Emma how is DS doing with the chicken pox?

Hi Lisette! Hope you're doing okay today! :)

AFM, no symptoms at all. Still on my diet. Have lost a total of 5 lbs! Right now i'm chowing down on a big plate of salad. Can't wait for dinner because i'm STARVED! Love all you girls! Hoping for a BFP this week for one of us...!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks rach love ya girl!

how are you feeling?!?!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I am good! This past week actually flew by for me! I've been so caught up in crazy work stuff that I havent' had time to think about the 2WW!

Rach- I will be 10dpo tomorrow! On my "normal" months I have a 11-12 day LP, so AF or a BFP should be right around the corner!

I had the most awesome dinner! Homemade chicken n' dumplings, mashed potatoes, and asparagus! Delicious! (OK I only helped make the chicken n' dumplings, my mom was making them) I think I gained 5 lbs just smelling them, but so worth it!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LISSAAA!!!! Missed ya sssooo much girlie girl :hugs: ur cruise sounds amazing! Need to see some of ur pics ASAP sweetie! Sooo happy u had a blast chica & now back TTC woot woot! Best news ever! Here come those PUPO twins :)

I'm doing ok, been a bit of an emotional roller coaster week, my #'s are still looking good but I'm nervous ofcourse & just emotional over EVERYTHING these days! Also our car got stolen last week so I've been busy with crummy calls & paperwork BS! All around messy! Lol Praying for a better week all around :winkwink:

Praying for all u girls testing this week too! I feel like I'm holding my breath right with u all :hugs:

Kim girlie :wave: FX for no AF hunni! Any good word on the house front? 

Crystal hope ur ok sweetie :hugs:

Emma how u holding up? DS pox getting better? xoxo 

Lauren how was the party?

Liz any candy arrival?


----------



## lauren10

Hi my girls! I'm laying on the couch eating Doritos, what a fatty. 

Lots of excitement this week!! Can't wait to get updates. Good job on the weight loss Rach!

Lisa show us a vacation pic of that tan mug and those sexy lips! Lol

Lisette when is the scan? Emma how are you honey?

I got 4 free things today at my purse party, woot!


----------



## babydust818

What did ya get for free Lauren!?! And thanks for the encouragement!

Stacie, you better test in the morning! Can't wait to see.

Lisette :wave: hiiiii!!!!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

Hey all! Sorry for the late reply. I always slack on the weekends because I try to disconnect after being on a computer all week. Soooo this weekend I got a new phone! Yay! For having a phone that actually does shot when you want it to! Lisa- it sounds like vayk was amazing and I'm ridiculously jealous. Lisette- I got your package and omg! It's amazing! I alrwady ate the entire bag of sour candies and I loved them all! I haven't broken into the chocolates or sweet gummies yet but im looking forward to them! And as for poutine from a pouch... I just don't know hahaha. Afm- been just hanging out this weekend. Went out for dinner and pool and karaoke with friends last night and have a few friends over now for football and wings (yay!!!! Patriots!) And they're all playing cards now. Should be a busy week at work and not looking forward to it. But nashville tn next week for a confrence so I'm looking forward to that. Plus I got a giant bonus on Friday so no complaining I guess. How's everyone??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Rach :wave: I'm soo proud of your accomplishments! Its super duper hard esspecially when ttc so big congrats girlie! 

Lauren my scan is Wenesday morning...generally have a good feeling just scared of the whole scan idea I think...its when I found out about the mmc last time u know :( missing my angel too...feeling just a mess of emotions... Hormones have totally taken over my body & house too! H is looking for a safe zone! Lol what did ya get sweetie? Did u buy a purse too? We wanna see :)


----------



## jessy1101

Kim uber tight boxer briefs r evillll they totaly cut off circulation of man jizz which is badddd

Stace u better freakin test!! And it better b a bfp! We need one of those this week for sure and to boost up PUPO.

Leese wuv u soooo much so glad u came back to meee

Rach u go girl 5 pounds r freakin sweet! It s just why is it that everything delicious is so bad for ur body huh??

Lisette ur scan is gonna rock i feel nuttin but positive vibes for u.

Crystal how r u holdin up sweety?

Kristen dont worry a bfp is definetly in ur future..here s to hoping it s the imediate future as in now lolol.

So as of tonight i feel like crap. Extremely icky throat and sinus wise achy all over and headache 'sigh' me thinks a stoopid cold is on the way. The other uber awsome thinggy? Im still cramping like a biatch. It comes and goes tho and no spotting at all which u know yay...for now..

Monday tomorrow?? Beurkkkkk


----------



## keepthefaithx

i missed you guys!! lol

yes lisette, missed you sooo much hugs xoxoxoxo, ur scan is coming omgggg cant wait!---yesss i wanna be the first pupo twin girl lolol

lauren your too funny girl sexy lips lol how are you?!?!

i dont have one of those put ur pictures on the computer thingys from my camera i gotta get one lol


----------



## Krippy

Ok tell me if you think this is f#%^d up:

My DH has a bunch of friends that are girls...not a big deal, he is just that kind of guy. Easy to talk to, caring, and awesome...a good friend. Doesn't bother me at all, I am the kind of girl that has lots of guy friends. ;) Either way we are good! 

So a couple of weeks ago a friend of his calls him crying because she is pregnant. She is from a strict muslim family, doesn't have a boyfriend, and didn't use protection. She complained and bawled for about a half an hour. I feel for the girl because she is in big shit but is it not absolutely and totally insensitive. Yes he is a man but he just lost his son...he doesn't want to hear your sob story about how your pregnant, etc.

And now another girl is texting him crying, etc. because her BF has been on a drug and stripper binge and hasn't called her or come home in 7 days. The baby peed on him and he called him a f#[email protected] ******* and left. They had a baby boy 9 weeks after we had RJ. So she is moved back in with her parents and she is safe...they are well off and she is comfortable. Again I feel for the girl and what she is going through but seriously...You are texting a man who lost his son and you are safe and your baby boy is healthy and you have him in your arms.

Neither of them ever mentioned if he was ok with hearing this all or asked how he was doing lately with RJ's death or anything.

Am I being oversensitive or is this crazy selfish and insensitive? Why do all of these people have babies when our RJ had to go to heaven. My DH says that it happened to us because we could handle it and stay strong...If it happened to any of them they wouldn't have been able to handle it at all. I would never wish what happened to us on anyone but stuff like this just makes it seem even more unfair than ever.


----------



## babydust818

thanks everyone ! It's hard as hell to diet but i'm getting it down. My whole thing is, i use to just not eat or... throw up my food. That's in the PAST. I'm doing everything super duper healthy. I'm eating a TON of fruit and veggies so therefore, throughout the day that's what i snack on! It makes me feel like i'm eating a lot. Which is what i'm use to.

Lisa you most CERTAINLY will have double PUPO's! Lil boy and girl?! Would be the PERFECT thing huh?!

Lisette you're such a doll! don't be afraid of your scan either. you're going to be just fine sweetheart! your baby is growing like a chia pet! ch-ch-ch-ch-chia !

Liz ooo giant bonus. That sounds awesome! what kind of phone did you get?

Jess when is AF due? hopefully those cramps are IB!


----------



## babydust818

Kristin WOW wtf! That's insane. So many people are so ungrateful. Does your OH say anything about it bothering him? seriously, people just DON'T care. you could have lost a parent today and tmrw someone would be complaining to you about how their life sucks. UH, HELLO? people are fucked! them girls got into that predictament themselves.


----------



## Krippy

He says that it doesn't bother him but he is so laid back and always give people the benefit of the doubt. I just don't think that if I was in their shoes I would be complaining to a man that had just lost his son. I would complain but to other people. Idk...I am insane! lol!


----------



## babydust818

i know exactly what you mean. it's so true. i wouldn't go complaining to someone that just lost their child. people are so thoughtless. it's really crazy.


----------



## ami1985

hows everyone doing ladies xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh Kristen, I am so sorry DH's friends are being like that! For some reason people don't seem to understand the level of grief that losing a baby brings. I hope you and DH are doing OK!

Big hugs for you both!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK ladies, so I tested this morning and I think it might be a BFP!!!!!!:bfp:

The line is so light though, I have to retest in the morning. I woke DH up to look at it and he doesn't see it (MEN!). But it is most definately there and came up within 60 seconds, so it is either the start of a BFP or the cruelest evap in the world!

How am I going to wait until tomorrow morning????? AAAAaaahhhh!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woah, woohoo Stacie!!!!!!! Show us show us!!!!! Im soooo excited for you! :-D


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay Lisa's back! Hey hunny, time to get freaky?? Yay!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I can't take a pic right now and I am not sure the line will show up. DH is in the room and he will think I have lost my mind if I start taking pictures of that test! I will try to sneak a pic before work though!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha! We gotta see it tho, take it to the bathroom!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG STACEY where are ya!!! What time is it for u? Holy crap BFP!!!! Ggggaaaahhhhh...go take another test girl!!! xxxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

I can't take another test, I'm at work, LOL. I don't think you can see the line. It is sooooo light, it could just be a nasty evap. Here is the best pic I have and you can only see part of the line on it...


It is so much easier to see in person... I am just worried it will be an evap!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace holy shit are you pregnant? i cant see but that cud be bc of the computer i never see anything on comp.

omg what dpo are you stace????!!?!?!!?


----------



## keepthefaithx

is it pink or grey? 

if its greyish white then thats not a good thing waaaa pink pink pink!


----------



## keepthefaithx

babydust818 said:


> thanks everyone ! It's hard as hell to diet but i'm getting it down. My whole thing is, i use to just not eat or... throw up my food. That's in the PAST. I'm doing everything super duper healthy. I'm eating a TON of fruit and veggies so therefore, throughout the day that's what i snack on! It makes me feel like i'm eating a lot. Which is what i'm use to.
> 
> Lisa you most CERTAINLY will have double PUPO's! Lil boy and girl?! Would be the PERFECT thing huh?!
> 
> Lisette you're such a doll! don't be afraid of your scan either. you're going to be just fine sweetheart! your baby is growing like a chia pet! ch-ch-ch-ch-chia !
> 
> Liz ooo giant bonus. That sounds awesome! what kind of phone did you get?
> 
> Jess when is AF due? hopefully those cramps are IB!

yes rach!

god has 2 of my angels, maybe he will guna give me 2 back!

:)


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> stace holy shit are you pregnant? i cant see but that cud be bc of the computer i never see anything on comp.
> 
> omg what dpo are you stace????!!?!?!!?

You probably can't see it because the pic sucks! and the line is wayyy light. I am either 9 or 10dpo (FF says 10, I think 9). I think it has pink to it, but it is hard to tell since it is soooo light. I am testing again in the am, so we'll just say I am in limbo right now...


----------



## Krippy

Twinkie210 said:


> OK ladies, so I tested this morning and I think it might be a BFP!!!!!!:bfp:
> 
> The line is so light though, I have to retest in the morning. I woke DH up to look at it and he doesn't see it (MEN!). But it is most definately there and came up within 60 seconds, so it is either the start of a BFP or the cruelest evap in the world!
> 
> How am I going to wait until tomorrow morning????? AAAAaaahhhh!

Yaaaahhh! Love little pink lines!


----------



## themarshas

Fingers and everything else crossed for you!! 

I got a Droid Incredible 2 and the DH got the new Iphone.


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Fingers and everything else crossed for you!!
> 
> I got a Droid Incredible 2 and the DH got the new Iphone.

Oh I think I have the Droid Incredible... I am not sure because it was DH's old phone (I am rough on mine and tend to break them!)


----------



## Krippy

Ok ladies...I took a test today and I am not sure what I got. I checked the test after 3 minutes and couldn't see anything went back about 5 minutes later and there it was an actual pink line. So about 15 minutes...maybe an evap line? What do you think ladies? Any advice?

I don't know about my BFN girls. I am so scared my brain is tricking me! I guess I will have to go out and buy a digi today and wait til Wednesday or Thursday to test if the witch doesn't arrive. How long can you leave a test? I went back to it after 15 minutes...does that ruin it? I know it could very well be an evap line...I know it probably is! :( We will just have to wait and see...AF should be here today and she is never late!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooo 2 potential bfps!!!! Today is a good day!

Stacie im not sure I can see your line but im on my phone so it might be just that. I see a pink smudge but think its too close to control to be the line you mean. Do you have any cheapies you could play around with?

Kristin - post a pic?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stace your killing me here! I have a really really good feeling though! We're not totally crazy...we know what we see! Remember mine at 12dpo all I could say was it wasn't stark white...not even a clear line! Go buy a digi girlfriend!!!!!! Did you keep FMU?

Kristen love seeing a line after 5min is pretty dam good I think! You too GO BUY A DIGI!!!!!!!!!!

Liz YAY for getting new phones and my candy package! I was soo scared the customs people would snag em! LOL

How's everyone feeling today? I'm beyyonnddd exhausted and my boss is in panic mode....lets re-vamp the business!!!!!!! BBBLLLEEEKKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- I can't see the line I see in real life in the pic I posted, so I don't think anyone will be able to see it either! 

I have two more FRERs, so I will take another in the morning. If I get a chance I will stop by the $ Tree, but I am kind of leery about those tests. My sis had some 10 miu tests, I could try to get one from her, but then I would have to tell her I might be pregnant... I will definately pick up a digi to use later this week if AF stays away.


----------



## Krippy

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oooo 2 potential bfps!!!! Today is a good day!
> 
> Stacie im not sure I can see your line but im on my phone so it might be just that. I see a pink smudge but think its too close to control to be the line you mean. Do you have any cheapies you could play around with?
> 
> Kristin - post a pic?

I do not have a clue where my camera is and I don't know where my hook up for my phone to the computer is! Uggghhhh! Pretty sure that it is an evap line but also not sure. Everything I have read has said that an evap line will be greyish or an ident where this is for sure pink but it was after 10 minutes the most 15 minutes so I am not supposed to count it. I am going to feel silly when AF comes and it is a stupid evap line! Hahahaha! I guess more waiting in my future! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im so excited for you - maybe I should send you fruit and healthy stuff now instead of sweeties hehe?!!


----------



## Krippy

I will digi by Wednesday for sure if the witch doesn't ruin the party! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Im so excited for you - maybe I should send you fruit and healthy stuff now instead of sweeties hehe?!!

LOL, that's quite alright. If there is a bean in there it better like sugar and sweets!


----------



## jessy1101

Omggg Stace!!! Omggg Kristin!! Lololol talk about major bfp pupo action lololol. I definetly wanna here some more 411 after u guys retest. Stace hunny r u freakin out??? I told u that spotting early was too freakin whack!!! Plz dear god lemme follow u next lololol

Ami how r u?

Leese twins!! Totaly coming ur way babe i can feel it hiiihiiii

How is everybody doing this morning?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Omggg Stace!!! Omggg Kristin!! Lololol talk about major bfp pupo action lololol. I definetly wanna here some more 411 after u guys retest. Stace hunny r u freakin out??? I told u that spotting early was too freakin whack!!! Plz dear god lemme follow u next lololol
> 
> Ami how r u?
> 
> Leese twins!! Totaly coming ur way babe i can feel it hiiihiiii
> 
> How is everybody doing this morning?

Yes, I am freaking out! I just want to know if it is real or an evap! And to top it off I have a freaking back ache (I think in my kidney). I hope it isn't a UTI! This is going to be the longest day!!!


----------



## Krippy

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Omggg Stace!!! Omggg Kristin!! Lololol talk about major bfp pupo action lololol. I definetly wanna here some more 411 after u guys retest. Stace hunny r u freakin out??? I told u that spotting early was too freakin whack!!! Plz dear god lemme follow u next lololol
> 
> Ami how r u?
> 
> Leese twins!! Totaly coming ur way babe i can feel it hiiihiiii
> 
> How is everybody doing this morning?
> 
> Yes, I am freaking out! I just want to know if it is real or an evap! And to top it off I have a freaking back ache (I think in my kidney). I hope it isn't a UTI! This is going to be the longest day!!!Click to expand...

I hear ya Stace! Hoping not an evap for either of us! Are you going to buy a digi to confirm? I am and going to test tomorrow night or Wednesday if AF doesn't come!


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Omggg Stace!!! Omggg Kristin!! Lololol talk about major bfp pupo action lololol. I definetly wanna here some more 411 after u guys retest. Stace hunny r u freakin out??? I told u that spotting early was too freakin whack!!! Plz dear god lemme follow u next lololol
> 
> Ami how r u?
> 
> Leese twins!! Totaly coming ur way babe i can feel it hiiihiiii
> 
> How is everybody doing this morning?
> 
> Yes, I am freaking out! I just want to know if it is real or an evap! And to top it off I have a freaking back ache (I think in my kidney). I hope it isn't a UTI! This is going to be the longest day!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I hear ya Stace! Hoping not an evap for either of us! Are you going to buy a digi to confirm? I am and going to test tomorrow night or Wednesday if AF doesn't come!Click to expand...

I am, but I think I will wait until Thursday or Friday to take a digi. Hopefully my lines will get darker on the FRER, so I don't really need confirmation! I have never had an evap, so this would be a very cruel time to have one!


----------



## babydust818

Kristin, i have had cruel evap lines. It broke my heart. Just hang in there. Don't get too excited. Mine didn't show up until a few mins later. As time passed it got darker. Not a good sign.

Stacie omgomgomgomg you neeeedd toooo tesssst rrrriiiigghhhtt nnoowww!! LOL. Get the 10miU because i have them and they're AWESOME. They don't f around. It's either there or not. LOL. Tell your sis in law that someone you know may be pregnant and they're to embarrased to go to the store LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Kristin, i have had cruel evap lines. It broke my heart. Just hang in there. Don't get too excited. Mine didn't show up until a few mins later. As time passed it got darker. Not a good sign.
> 
> Stacie omgomgomgomg you neeeedd toooo tesssst rrrriiiigghhhtt nnoowww!! LOL. Get the 10miU because i have them and they're AWESOME. They don't f around. It's either there or not. LOL. Tell your sis in law that someone you know may be pregnant and they're to embarrased to go to the store LOL.

LOL, not my SIL, my sister and I don't know if I want to tell her yet... especially if it could be an evap! 

I will test again in the am, I promise.:thumbup:


----------



## babydust818

YOU'RE NUTS! You need to whip out a test when you get home! Try not to drink too much today and when you get home pee in a cup then test!!!


----------



## babydust818

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, you are wayyy too funny. It was so light this morning... I just think FMU would work better. Here is the deal. I will try not to drink as much this afternoon and if I can hold my pee and if it is nice and dark I will test this afternoon with another FRER. My FMU wasn't really that dark because I didn't pee before I went to bed.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good job Rach you're wearing her down :winkwink:

LOL Seriously speaking though you guys are WWWAAAAAYYYYYYYY Stronger than me! I sent H to Walmart and paced the house for 20min till he got back with my digi!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously hoping this is it for my chicas!! Awsome way to start the week me thinks lolol

I stayed home today cuz i still feel like crap plus i feel like i have to pee non stop so scared im gettin a stoopid UTI..still got the cramping too wtf damnit..hopefully it s a good thing lol


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Seriously hoping this is it for my chicas!! Awsome way to start the week me thinks lolol
> 
> I stayed home today cuz i still feel like crap plus i feel like i have to pee non stop so scared im gettin a stoopid UTI..still got the cramping too wtf damnit..hopefully it s a good thing lol

OMG I felt the same way. I had a backache Sat that felt like it was in my kidney's and it is back today!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously hoping this is it for my chicas!! Awsome way to start the week me thinks lolol
> 
> I stayed home today cuz i still feel like crap plus i feel like i have to pee non stop so scared im gettin a stoopid UTI..still got the cramping too wtf damnit..hopefully it s a good thing lol
> 
> OMG I felt the same way. I had a backache Sat that felt like it was in my kidney's and it is back today!Click to expand...

It started yesterday and then last night i started with this huge headache that wont go away. When i pee it feels so off i ll have to start guzzling cranberry juice for sure. Is it true that white cranberry juice is just as good? Alot of people have told me that but i wasnt sure. Beurkkk im just gross today i get tired while walking up my stairs inside..joy...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously hoping this is it for my chicas!! Awsome way to start the week me thinks lolol
> 
> I stayed home today cuz i still feel like crap plus i feel like i have to pee non stop so scared im gettin a stoopid UTI..still got the cramping too wtf damnit..hopefully it s a good thing lol
> 
> OMG I felt the same way. I had a backache Sat that felt like it was in my kidney's and it is back today!Click to expand...
> 
> It started yesterday and then last night i started with this huge headache that wont go away. When i pee it feels so off i ll have to start guzzling cranberry juice for sure. Is it true that white cranberry juice is just as good? Alot of people have told me that but i wasnt sure. Beurkkk im just gross today i get tired while walking up my stairs inside..joy...Click to expand...

I don't know, I have just been trying to drink tons of water! I might move on to Cranberry juice tomorrow if the backache is still there. If it gets too bad I will call my Dr. and see if he can get me in for a urine test for a UTI...


----------



## jessy1101

Stace u should start drinking some now. Longer u wait worse it can get and more painfull. Just by drinking cranberry will help bunches and it s just juice too so no biggy it wont hurt ur body thank god.

Sucks feeling like crap especialy with a UTI eughh i think i d take a yeast infection over this shit.


----------



## babydust818

LOL Lisette. I know i am wearing her down! I should be a collector. I'm good with persuasion! 

Stacie, sounds like a DEAL! Can't wait to see that BFP tonight!!! I forget how many miU frer's are. Is it 25?

Jessy OMG UTI's suck!!!!!! i hope you're not getting one of those. your cooka had so much sex that it doesn't need a UTI now! fx'd it's a babbyyy!

That may be why 2 new girls showed up (crystal and kristin) because 2 other girls were gonna get a BFP?! OOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> LOL Lisette. I know i am wearing her down! I should be a collector. I'm good with persuasion!
> 
> Stacie, sounds like a DEAL! Can't wait to see that BFP tonight!!! I forget how many miU frer's are. Is it 25?
> 
> Jessy OMG UTI's suck!!!!!! i hope you're not getting one of those. your cooka had so much sex that it doesn't need a UTI now! fx'd it's a babbyyy!
> 
> That may be why 2 new girls showed up (crystal and kristin) because 2 other girls were gonna get a BFP?! OOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Omgggg Rach i freakin wish!! It would b amazing to get a bfp this cycle..but im trying not to over analyze and etc u know? It has been 5months of being dissapointed sooooo right now im going with da flow lolol


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> LOL Lisette. I know i am wearing her down! I should be a collector. I'm good with persuasion!
> 
> Stacie, sounds like a DEAL! Can't wait to see that BFP tonight!!! I forget how many miU frer's are. Is it 25?
> 
> Jessy OMG UTI's suck!!!!!! i hope you're not getting one of those. your cooka had so much sex that it doesn't need a UTI now! fx'd it's a babbyyy!
> 
> That may be why 2 new girls showed up (crystal and kristin) because 2 other girls were gonna get a BFP?! OOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

They are supposed to be 25, but I have read they will detect as little as 12.5


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy Baby :hugs: sorry you're not feeling so hot sweetie! FX is all for good!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Two more sleeps lisette....how you feeling about it all?


----------



## babydust818

so i found online another psychic LOL. wondering if i should do it! she has a lot of choices. you can do one question for $6 or do a short reading of when you will conceive, birth, dellivery, personality, looks, etc for $14.50. i know it's all for 'fun' but i need some more light shedded this way! I did her other option for now. It's FREE. You can ask any question BUT the catch is she may not answer back for a week or two. Oh well!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Gaaahhhhh 3rd time I'm trying to post!!!!!!

I'm feeling ok...mostly...have really scared moments...a bit of a roller coaster...just want it to be Wenesday morning already ya know! how are you feeling love? DS?

Rach you are hylarious girl! Hey if its FREE why not! Speaking of superstitions, I know the chineese calander says boy for me but the "Ring Test" my friend made me do shows totally girl!!!!! What do you guys think?


----------



## keepthefaithx

oooo jess uti ewwy nooo!!! 

i hope you feel better girl

how is everyone today, i started my clomid and the dr added prometrium to my list, i thought it was another name for progesterone, but he said hes adding it to progesterone?? hm....idk, i go on feb 13 for a sono and for him to measure my follicles and see how many eggs (Fxd 2!!!!) and hes guna give me a shot to O, then me and dh gotta get busy and hes guna have me back in a week to see if im PREGGO!!!

wish me luck girls, i had a very emotional shit day!!! UGhhhhh

stace whats goin on girl did you poas again?!?!?!!!

** so just looked it up, prometrium is a pill and progesterone is vaginal...

im like a human experiment. thats what i feel like u know :(


----------



## babydust818

Lisette, stacie said the chinese calendar was wrong about her DS. You just never know! Although, i did hear on the news that there is a gender poas kit you can do that's actually REALLY accurate. You do it after 7 weeks pregnant. Maybe try one of them? 

I got a phone interview tmrw! So excited. It's for Citi Bank at one of their corporate offices answering phone calls. Basically customer service! I did an online assessment and they still wrote and said they wanted a phone interview. Is that good? Idk how assessments work really. They call it an 'inventory' weird.


----------



## babydust818

Lisa i think everything is going to be fine. If it doesn't work out the first month, they will get it right the second. I also truly believe when you do get pregnant again, it will be it. You will have your baby(ies)! No more MC's


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa baby, que passa? Just a hard day coming back and all the emotions of starting to TTC again? We're here for you sweetie :hugs: I'm taking Promegrium too....Dr said to insert vagionally, I think Stacie takes it too but orally...depends on the Dr but its basically progestrone I'm pretty sure?! xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- Prometrium is a brand of synthetic progesterone. You can take it vaginally or orally. Lisette is taking her's vaginally and my Dr. has told me to take mine orally... You can also take Progesterone vaginally or in shots... I think most people take prometrium because it can be stored at room temperature and is more widely available. so your Dr is having you take prometrium along with another progesterone vaginally?

Yup Chinese gender calander was wrong with DS...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sounds like an awesome plan Lisa - you will know exactly what's going on in your body at every stage whereas we all just have to guess haha!
Argh, cant wait to jump on the TTC train again! 
Ds had a rough night last night coz of the itching so fx'd for better 2nite.


----------



## themarshas

BabyDust- Those "assesments" are so strange. I was taught that the only thing they are really looking for is consistancy of your answers. Seems like a waste of time. But hopefully you'll get the job!

Lisa- hopefully it'll only take one month of being an experiment and you'll get your BFP!

All you "BFP maybers" if I were you I would have peed on 10 tests already! Fingers crossed for you!

Lisette- I found your candy package in my car today, apparently my lovely DH forgot to mail it last week. Epic Failure! Anyway, I hand delivered it today so it's now actually in the mail. Stupid Men.


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Sounds like an awesome plan Lisa - you will know exactly what's going on in your body at every stage whereas we all just have to guess haha!
> Argh, cant wait to jump on the TTC train again!
> Ds had a rough night last night coz of the itching so fx'd for better 2nite.

Poor DS! I hope he feels better!


----------



## babydust818

Liz thanks! I think they're pointless too. It's now a necessity of anywhere you put an application in it seems like. STUPID!

Emma i hope DS will sleep like a baby tonight! Poor punkin.


----------



## jkb11

yay!!!! 2 possible BFP'S!!!! CONGRATS GIRLS! I AM KEEPING EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR Y'ALL!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss: 
JESS- SORRY YOUR NOT FEELING GREAT TODAY:hugs: FEEL BETTER SWEETIE!

RACH- BEST OF LUCK WITH THE JOB! I THINK THEM CALLING YOU BACK FOR THE INTERVIEW IS A GREAT SIGN. THEY ARENT GONNA WASTE THEIR TIME.... YOU KNOW:winkwink:

LISA-YAYM YOUR BACK! WE MISSED YOU! HUGS TO YOU SWEETIE YOUR GOING TO BE JUST FINE:flower:

AFM- AF IS DUE TODAY AND STILL HASNT CAME?!?!?! BUT ITS PROBLY JUST MY IRREGULAR CYCLES COMING BACK:shrug: GUESS WE WILL SEE... I TESTED YESTERDAY AND GOT A BFN


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys!

i got my fxd crossed for all of you!!!


stace he said hes adding prometrium....so pills and inserts, i guess he wants it all covered idk..i gotta ask its so confusing but i am def guna ask on the 13th :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

babydust818 said:


> Lisa i think everything is going to be fine. If it doesn't work out the first month, they will get it right the second. I also truly believe when you do get pregnant again, it will be it. You will have your baby(ies)! No more MC's

thanks rach.

how are you doing? where are you in ur cycle??


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> i got my fxd crossed for all of you!!!
> 
> 
> stace he said hes adding prometrium....so pills and inserts, i guess he wants it all covered idk..i gotta ask its so confusing but i am def guna ask on the 13th :)

Dang, you are going to be one medicated girlie! The Prometrium can have some bad side effects (dizziness and drowsiness)


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah seriously he told me he wants to cover EVERYTHING, and honestly he really is....

all the shit im taking has bad side effects, im guna feel like shit for the next couple weeks i know it. lets see tonight if i get the infamous hot flashes from clomid!!

woohooo! lol


----------



## themarshas

You just have to remind yourself that it'll all be worth it in the end. After 10 straight days of headaches I'm constantly having to tell myself that...


----------



## keepthefaithx

10 straight days??? that sucks, did you tell your dr, what can you take just tylenol, doesnt tylenol suck uhhhhhh


----------



## babydust818

You may feel like shit Lisa, but you know it will be SOOOO worth it! You're going to get a BFP. i can feel it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks rach omg i hope!!

ive been super sad lately thinking about my angels dd...

i can test around that day to see if i am pregnant. that would be a great thing to help me get thru that time-


----------



## babydust818

things work in mysterious ways!! you definitely may get that!


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG OMG OMG... Look at this!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OMG OMG OMG... Look at this!!!
> View attachment 329214

Holy sweet jesus yesssssss im so happy for u sweety!!!!!! It s about dang time huh?


----------



## jessy1101

Stace wuv u so much hunny bunny!!


----------



## babydust818

I TOLD YOU TO TEST AGAIN TONIGHT!!!!!!!!! When i was pregnant my lines were darker in the day then in the morning. Stacie, i'm SO happy for you seriously. You deserve it!! CONGRATS!


----------



## jkb11

STACE!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:SOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU! I AM SURE YOU ARE ON:cloud9:HAVE YOU SHOWED DH YET???? IF SO WHAT DID HE DO/SAY?


----------



## jkb11

SERIOUSLY STACE THAT IS A NICE LINE! NO SQUINTING REQUIRED:winkwink:

Kristen - now its your turn test again!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg stace holy shit congrats omg im so happy for you hunni you deserve it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Who would have thought it would of taken to page 598 for you to get a BFP?!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG!!!! High five Rach we did it & look how beautiful that pretty stick is!!!! OMG sssssooooooo freakin excited for u girlie!!! Details details..where is DH??? xoxoxo


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaaahhh Stace! So excited for you and your sticky bean!

I will test again tonight...the pink line from this morning is still there. Don't know if it showed up within the 10 minute time line but it is definitely a pink, clear line. No smudge or greyness and the same width as the test line so hopefully a good sign. We will see...not going to get my hopes to high but AF is also still not here and it should be. But brains do crazy things when your heart wants something really bad! :) Just have to wait until daycare mom comes to pick up her baby and then I am off to the drugstore!


----------



## keepthefaithx

right rach lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey kris how are you doing hunni?!


----------



## babydust818

LOL Lisette whoop :thumbup: we sure did do it! I knew it would be darker this evening. mwahah!

Kristin.. omg now you need to test ASAP in the morning!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kristen I've got everything crossed for u love! R ya testing tonight or waiting for FMU? xoxo

Jess how u feeling sweetie?

Lisa hunni its totally normal to be sad...I know a bfp would help a great deal & I'm praying super hard for u my love :hugs:

Rach ur turn is coming any day sweetie, stay positive girlie :)


----------



## Krippy

I have been holding it all day and nothing to drink so I think I am going to try tonight! I don't think I can wait until the morning! lol


----------



## babydust818

Do it now!! :)

Thanks Lisette :hugs: hope you're right.

STACIE WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU??!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace wtf where are you girl!!! we need to give you hugs and love oxooxoxoxoxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

NewbieLisette said:
 

> Kristen I've got everything crossed for u love! R ya testing tonight or waiting for FMU? xoxo
> 
> Jess how u feeling sweetie?
> 
> Lisa hunni its totally normal to be sad...I know a bfp would help a great deal & I'm praying super hard for u my love :hugs:
> 
> Rach ur turn is coming any day sweetie, stay positive girlie :)

thanks lisette.
<3
i feel SUPER emotional today, i think its the clomid, i cried like all day ....

idk i hope this is it :)


----------



## babydust818

Lisa it's probably because you're soo happy that the moment is FINALLY here that you've been longing for. To be able to TTC again!


----------



## jessy1101

Llolol Stace is prob celebrating with DH right now duhhhh

Kristen test test test!!

Lisette im gettin better after guzzling a 2L of wonderfull cran im feelin mucha better. I just feel weird still cramping and etc im hoping it s positive signs tho. I had the early pink splitches just like Stace did soooooo plz plz plzzz ooo little baby jesus gimme a beany!!

Leese dont b sad ur on the right track pumpkin. Double stickys r coming ur way chica!

Kim did stoopid AF show up???


----------



## Krippy

babydust818 said:


> Do it now!! :)
> 
> Thanks Lisette :hugs: hope you're right.
> 
> STACIE WHERE THE HELL ARE YOU??!!

Got to wait until 5pm when the baby I look after goes home and then I have to get some more tests! Of course the one I took this morning was my last one...uggghhh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

double munchins jess!! woohooo

pupo twinssss!!!

lisette 2 days girlie --omg are u super excited hunni


----------



## jessy1101

For some strange reason i am now obssessed with the Betty White video Im still hot...omgggg it s just awsome!! To think she s a 90 year old little lady huh? Check it put if u guys have a chance too

Much much love as always!!


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Kristen I've got everything crossed for u love! R ya testing tonight or waiting for FMU? xoxo
> 
> Jess how u feeling sweetie?
> 
> Lisa hunni its totally normal to be sad...I know a bfp would help a great deal & I'm praying super hard for u my love :hugs:
> 
> Rach ur turn is coming any day sweetie, stay positive girlie :)
> 
> thanks lisette.
> <3
> i feel SUPER emotional today, i think its the clomid, i cried like all day ....
> 
> idk i hope this is it :)Click to expand...

Awwww Lisa! Hope you are doing ok. Yaaaahhh clomid!


----------



## keepthefaithx

so dh came up to me today and was like if we have a girl, can we just name her Anna instead of Liliana i think its really pretty, but whatever you want..

LOL 

how cute !!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love Anna too, now i like it more knowing he loves it lol xo


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> double munchins jess!! woohooo
> 
> pupo twinssss!!!
> 
> lisette 2 days girlie --omg are u super excited hunni

Yup yupppp were both totaly gonna get our vadgy s bursted open with triplets maybe lolololol omgggggg triplets omgggg


----------



## jessy1101

It s crazy how Charlie has always been our number 1 baby girl name lolol ahhh Charlie Elizabeth Paul sounds gooood!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy happy u feelin better sweet pea! Tons of dust ur way hunni...sounding AMAZING girlie!

Lisa babe could totally be the clomid mixed with ttc again & being close to ur first angels dd :hugs:

Stacie we forgive ya for tonight but tmmr ur OURS :) xoxo

Kristen its 4:30 for u right? Holding my breathe here...no preasure :winkwink:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, sorry guys, I didn't mean to ditch you but DH got home right after I posted that! 

I woke him up around 4 this morning to look at the first test and he said he couldn't see two line and rolled over and went back to sleep. Ugh!

So I brought him the test and said "Do you see two lines now?" He was like, "Yeah I do, does this mean your pregnant?" Duh captain obvious read the test! Not the romantic way I pictured telling him but Oh well... LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and I bought a digi and used the same pee as the FRER and it said "Not Pregnant" wtf! I wasted like $9 just 'cause I wanted to see the word! I have one more digi, I think I will wait a couple days to take it, I want to see the word "Pregnant" damn it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg stace im so happy for you!~~!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thank you! I am still in disbelief! You need to get that double clomid BFP so we can be bump buddies!


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> Jessy happy u feelin better sweet pea! Tons of dust ur way hunni...sounding AMAZING girlie!
> 
> Lisa babe could totally be the clomid mixed with ttc again & being close to ur first angels dd :hugs:
> 
> Stacie we forgive ya for tonight but tmmr ur OURS :) xoxo
> 
> Kristen its 4:30 for u right? Holding my breathe here...no preasure :winkwink:

Yep 4:30pm...going to be testing by 6 or 6:30pm. Let's hope I didn't get my hopes up for nothing but who knows right? Crazier things have happened. When I got my BFP with RJ we had only had sex once that month so totally didn't even think I was preggo. I don't remember what day I tested on whether it was the day my period was due or the day after but I tested in the pm and it was a dark, definite BFP. Never had this happen. Eeeeeekkk!


----------



## keepthefaithx

soon hopefully stace!!

ahhhh its so great, you deserve this hunni so happy for you


----------



## themarshas

Yay! Congratulations! Amazing!


----------



## Twinkie210

We need some more testers! I am going crazy now!


----------



## keepthefaithx

kristin i just got your package!!! omg delish i cant wait to chow down thank you sooo much youll be getting urs soon hunni!!!!!

xoxoxo

jess..nothing yet lololol xoxoxoxo


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> kristin i just got your package!!! omg delish i cant wait to chow down thank you sooo much youll be getting urs soon hunni!!!!!
> 
> xoxoxo
> 
> jess..nothing yet lololol xoxoxoxo

Awesome! Glad is came so quick! I hope it brightens your day a bit and you like all the goodies! Tried to get a little bit of everything in there! :)


----------



## babydust818

I'll be testing in 10 days.. although, hahahaha it will be sooner then that. 10 days is when AF is due. I hope for a BFP but i'm doubtful. I don't have a clue as to when i O'd this month. No opk's, no cbfm. Guess that's why i'm so doubtful. Praying for the best though.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie totally over the moon happy for u! Enjoy tonight to the fullest :)

Kristen my dear I'm dying to know but I'm fighting sleep sooo bad tonight :( ill check in the middle of the night when I get up to pee 3 times! Lol loads of positive baby dust ur way for a nice dark line tonight or tmmr morning sweetie! xoxo


----------



## Krippy

No dark line but a faint one after 6 or 7 minutes. Wouldn't be able to see it online but I will keep you updated. I think I may be just fooling myself here and my eyes are playing tricks on me. But I won't know for sure until AF gets here...so weird because I am never late. Idk...AF isn't here yet so I will play the waiting game. If she doesn't crash the party by Thursday or Friday I will test again. Ugghhh! :)


----------



## crystalclaro

Hi Everyone , hope you all had a good weekend
Lauren I sent your package in the mail today :)

thanks for the compliments to my DD and thanks for the concern over my visit with the witch . I think she is gone now so my flow only lasted 3 days but thats at least a day longer than b4. the crams and the clots were pretty bad and I have been having a migraine since last night. 
Congrats on the BFP Stacy
Krippy still keeping everything crossed for you !!!
Jessy sorry you have an UTI... could have been all that sex you were having.. lol drink lots of water and cranberry and make sure you go pee after sex .
I'm going to see a ND this week who specializes in fertility, I figure why pay the 800 to have an appointment and what if they tell me nothing is wrong just keep trying. 
I am worried a bit about the cause of the MC, it may be nothing but it can also be due to low progesterone or due to the fact that I have a positive ANA test. ( means I have autoimmune problems, and I am well aware of my over zealous immune system) but this ND can order the hormone tests and to see her is just 150$ for an hr appointment with some testing included. I have already started taking MACA root a few days ago ( its umm kinda gross and kinda strange) so I'm hoping for a BFP in the next few months :)


----------



## crystalclaro

i mean why pay 800 to see the fertility MD 
sorry my post is not well put together


----------



## jkb11

so no AF and i broke down and took another test tonight b/c urine was concentrated and it was a BFN. i think my cycle is just late.... i am out of test so thinking i will wait atleast a couple more days to test again:nope:

glad your feeling better sweetie:kiss:


jessy1101 said:


> Llolol Stace is prob celebrating with DH right now duhhhh
> 
> Kristen test test test!!
> 
> Lisette im gettin better after guzzling a 2L of wonderfull cran im feelin mucha better. I just feel weird still cramping and etc im hoping it s positive signs tho. I had the early pink splitches just like Stace did soooooo plz plz plzzz ooo little baby jesus gimme a beany!!
> 
> Leese dont b sad ur on the right track pumpkin. Double stickys r coming ur way chica!
> 
> Kim did stoopid AF show up???


----------



## babydust818

Crystal, it's best to get checked out no matter the cost! you will get to know why the heck stuff has been happening.

Kristin, i hope that line gets dark quick next time you test. sucks to play the waiting game.

Kim, how you doing sweetheart?! wish you could of gotten a bfp. :hugs:

AFM, right this minute i'm having little tiny cramps in left ovary and lower back. Not enough to really call it anything. my leg is kinda achy too. wahh wahhh. hate waiting. hope it's implanting right now LOL! well, guess i'm going to head to bed shortly. my back has been a biatch the last 2 days. need a massage. ohhh andrew....


----------



## Krippy

babydust818 said:


> Crystal, it's best to get checked out no matter the cost! you will get to know why the heck stuff has been happening.
> 
> Kristin, i hope that line gets dark quick next time you test. sucks to play the waiting game.
> 
> Kim, how you doing sweetheart?! wish you could of gotten a bfp. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, right this minute i'm having little tiny cramps in left ovary and lower back. Not enough to really call it anything. my leg is kinda achy too. wahh wahhh. hate waiting. hope it's implanting right now LOL! well, guess i'm going to head to bed shortly. my back has been a biatch the last 2 days. need a massage. ohhh andrew....

Thanks doll! Pretty sure it is an evap line and AF will be here any day. I am ok though...Life is all about waiting! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay Stacie!!!!!!! Whoop whoop!!!! Soooooo happy for you!!

What fabulous news to wake up to after another horrendous night with ds and a pile of dog vom!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh no now the dog is sick??? You really need a turn of luck!

Well I can't sleep, my mind is going about a million miles a minute. DH won't let me tell any of our friends yet (I told a couple last time, just because I couldn't wait), yet he told me I could tell my support group at my meeting tonight? WTF? So I can tell all the women who lost their babies, but not everyone else? How does that make sense? I guess I am keeping this secret to myself for now. Oh he did say I can tell my Mom, which I might this weekend!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh, the dog ate an earplug and some cotton wool....!

Im so happy for you hunny. I think you should definitely tell your mum at least. This time my dh didn't want us to tell anyone but we decided that we didn't just want to tell people bad news if it went wrong. Plus I'm a chronic over-sharer! But even though it hasn't turned out well im still glad we told people - as you know it has been a disaster from the start and dragged on for weeks and I would have gone crazy in that time if id had to go through it alone!
Im sure you will be fine this time round hunny, try and enjoy it!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks! I am a chronic oversharer too. I felt kind of bad, I overshared about MC and still births with a pregnant lady I work with... I was also a few drinks in, so I can't be held accountable for my words! I felt bad for the girl, I probably traumatized her!

I also have to start coming up with my cover story for not drinking anymore...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh, your bowling average may drop too if you're sober hehe!
Uti should cover it as it explains the constant peeing too!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good call, will work with the women bowlers, but I don't think my team (all males) would like me to share that! I am thinking of going with I'm on prescription medication. It's not a lie, I am...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, never thought about the men! Tell them it's women's troubles - they won't ask again!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Haha, never thought about the men! Tell them it's women's troubles - they won't ask again!!!!

Very true!


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats stacie :) so happy for you!


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Congrats stacie :) so happy for you!

Thanks! I can't believe how far along all of the other pregnant PUPOs are! I can't wait for U/S's to find out the sex!


----------



## keepthefaithx

soo happy for ya!!!

ahhh 

are you calling ur dr today!? im sure u are..lol keep us [email protected]


----------



## confusedprego

I know! It's crazy! You going to go in to your docs for early bloodwork and all that?


----------



## keepthefaithx

so 1 night down with clomid, i felt naseous all day & i didnt get hot flashes at night, just hot, like i had a tank and undies on and air conditioner on.....

so well see!! ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Twinkie210

Yup, I'll get blood tests and an early U/S around 7 weeks I think... The office doesn't open until 8 and I don't know if I need an appt for a blood test or if I can just walk in, so I guess I will be calling in a little while! It sucks because we have no privacy at work, so I have to go find an empty office to call from.


----------



## keepthefaithx

whats ur edd stace?! i know you always know this every month girl...lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, it is scary you know me too well. It depends on how it is calculated, but I am pretty sure my Dr. will give me an EDD of October 4th. That is one day before what would have been my Grandma's 91st birthday (she passed away last year). I was telling DH that there is a good chance that we will have another September baby if all goes well and and he was not thrilled. His birthday is September 8th, DS's birthday is September 17th, my niece's birthday is SEptember 19th, my brother's birthday is September 24th and my BIL's is September 28th. Plus I have a cousin and an uncle with September Birthdays! This baby could end up sharing his/her birthday with someone in my family! (Oh and my other Grandma's birthday was September 4th, but she passed away in 2007)


----------



## jessy1101

Stace still no luck with a digital? I think blood work would at least officialy officialy confirm it for u lolol. Yes that FRER has already done that but u know what i mean lolol. I agree with telling ur mom for sure how could u manage to keep that in u know?

Kim ahhh i'm sorry hunny i was definetly rooting for ur very own bfp..soon tho soon.

Lesse yuckkk that sucks that it's making u feel gross..stoopid pills that help but make u feel like crap are evilllll..

How is everyone else doing? I'm at work but dunno if i'll manage to last all day 'sigh'. I've got serious cramps in my right ovary. Plus i feel like crap!! I have huge bags under my eyes that not even the wonderfull world of makeup could completly take care of..and it's tuesday!! My least fav day of the week since it's just pointless...ohh well at least i can get some happy time on PUPO soooooo that definetly helps bunches lololol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Nicee :)


----------



## confusedprego

So exciting! Can't wait to hear about it! I know what you mean about no privacy...i dont even have a cubical...just desks out in the open!


----------



## keepthefaithx

So the injection i need to induce ovulation is called Ovidrel

i guess this is the hcg shot..this is just too much crap ahh!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> So the injection i need to induce ovulation is called Ovidrel
> 
> i guess this is the hcg shot..this is just too much crap ahh!

Too much stuff to follow LOLOL.


----------



## jessy1101

It's pretty boring today at work...since i feel icky i think it kinda makes it worse huh?

Stace what up?? any new developments??? Details chica!!


----------



## jessy1101

Poke poke poke did everybody ditch meeeeeee??? :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## jessy1101

Wow i cant believe Seal and Heidi Klum are getting divorced...they were a couple i thought was gonna last u know??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jessssssssss im guna mail your pres out this weeek lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

I thought heidi n seal would last too wtf!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jessssssssss im guna mail your pres out this weeek lol

U still havent even gotten mine and it's been freakin 2 weeks...and more...can u loose a package at the border??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yeah i didnt get urs. I got kristins tho..from canada lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have no clue, what does the package look like is it a box or envelopy thing?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Heidi & seal oh no, didnt they renew their vows every year or something? Sad news x


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i have no clue, what does the package look like is it a box or envelopy thing?

Box! And exactly u already got Kristin's soooo wtf?? I wrote the adresse the exact way u gave me...i dont think i put it on wrong..but since it's taking forever maybe i did something wrong?? I'll wait another week and then maybe contact canada post?


----------



## keepthefaithx

idk man!!

i feel like poo right now..ugh.


----------



## babydust818

heidi and seal were a weird couple but so cute. wonder why they broke up?!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> It's pretty boring today at work...since i feel icky i think it kinda makes it worse huh?
> 
> Stace what up?? any new developments??? Details chica!!

Not really any new developments. I go for my first blood test at 3 or 3:30. I was going over some files with the lady that sits next to me and kept gagging. Wouldn't be good if I barfed on her huh? Other than that, some little twingy cramps and majorly bloated, but that is just normal PMS stuff...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Idk crazy but 10 years in hollywood is like 87 years for "us" lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, so you're Dr. is doing HCG triggers too... Are you going to test out the trigger shot or just wait for the HCG to be gone and test then???


----------



## keepthefaithx

gotta keep us in touch stace!

im so happy i should be oing around feb2/3 w the shot & the clomid, thats crazy for me!!!

ahhh!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have no clue how it works i gotta bring the shot to my apt on feb 2, hes guna do a sono check my follicles etc & give it to me, then i should be oing soon after-

then i heard it stays in ur system like 7 days so after that he can do a blood test, pretty sure thats whats what, could be wrong tho, he will have to go over it again w me next week!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> i have no clue how it works i gotta bring the shot to my apt on feb 2, hes guna do a sono check my follicles etc & give it to me, then i should be oing soon after-
> 
> then i heard it stays in ur system like 7 days so after that he can do a blood test, pretty sure thats whats what, could be wrong tho, he will have to go over it again w me next week!

Ahhh that is soooo soon! If you go to the testing forum there is often ladies that do hpts after their trigger shot and watch the lines get lighter, then after they get a negative test again to see if it goes positive (or they test to see if it stays positive past like 12dpo)


----------



## keepthefaithx

O0OO thanks stace, im so nervous, excited, scared...ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

No worries Leese it's definetly gonna work out fine! It seems like alot but in the grand scheme of things totaly worth it huh?


----------



## Twinkie210

Ok, I just got a call back from my Dr. office and they are increasing my dose of prometrium to 200mg twice daily. Eeeek... this is starting to feel real!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its real stace its real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## lauren10

OH MY GOD.....see what work is making me miss?!!!! 

Stacie, congratulations!!!! this is so exciting!!! Kristin and Kimberly...still hoping for you guys!!!! i knew there were going to bfps this week!!! 

Lisa I'm excited for you too baby...it's gonna happen! 

Crystal...thank you!! I can't wait for it. Sadly to say, yours is still in my car!!! but I swear it's going out asap!!! :) 

love you girls.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey lauren thank you hunni! im so scared!!!

isnt it great w stace!!!


----------



## collie_crazy

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh! I just seen the title to this thread change from 8 to 9 BFPS and was so excited about coming to see who had got their BFP!!! Stace I am so so so so happy for you :hugs: :hugs: Heres to a very healthy and very happy 9 months hunny!!

And to my other PUPO girls (Can I still call my self a pupo girl even if I abandon you 99% of the time? :cry:) you are all going to be next! Its about time we had lots and lots of rainbows :headspin:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wow collie!! How are you girl holy crap we miss you!


----------



## collie_crazy

Hehe I'm good thanks!!! Been pretty sick on and off and have not very much energy already LOL but I cant believe I am nearly 16 weeks. Its coming up to *that* time though because we lost Emily at 17 weeks exactly so its going to be hard passing that stage... just trying to get through each day as it comes. 

How are you? I see your on 101 medications! you have a great doc who sounds like they are doing all they can for you :happydance:


----------



## crystalclaro

he everyone :) I know some of you guys use BBT charting sites, this is my first time charting BBt, is there a particular site you guys recommend? 
Lauren don't worry about the treats :) my blood sugar is wonky right now anyway :( I yelled at DH for "making" me stay in Hawaii!!! because whenever I'm here at his parents home my blood sugar gets out of whack, its the diet and eating schedule change that does it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

wish u the best hunni!!

i am on day 2 clomid and feel like shit already. oh well ill do whatever to get my little rainbow!!!

yea alot of stuff i gotta take! but hey at least were doing something different!


----------



## crystalclaro

my new avitar pic is my second DD :)


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> he everyone :) I know some of you guys use BBT charting sites, this is my first time charting BBt, is there a particular site you guys recommend?
> Lauren don't worry about the treats :) my blood sugar is wonky right now anyway :( I yelled at DH for "making" me stay in Hawaii!!! because whenever I'm here at his parents home my blood sugar gets out of whack, its the diet and eating schedule change that does it.

I like Fertility Friend. You can track pretty much anything on that site! I just use the free portion and it did everything I wanted, but some people pay for the VIP membership.


----------



## crystalclaro

ohh I'm glad you said that because thats the one I signed up for :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey PUPO girlies :wave:

I didn't forget you guys, been trying to catch up and actually post all day! 

Lisa baby sorry to hear this clomid is rough so far :( Lots of love ur way!

Stace starting to sink in sweetie? Ssssoooooo happy for you! Did I read you're getting bw today?

Jessy how you feeling sweetie?

Lauren we miss ya girlie :hugs:

Collie OMG SSSSSOOOOOOOO HAPPY TO SEE YA ON HERE!!!!! T&P ALWAYS WITH YA! XO

Kim :af: sweetie, still keeping lots of positive vibes ur way!

AFM I'm ok...last day before my scan...feels kinda surreal...as if I'm right back to September and the last few months have been a dream or something....cleaning up my desktop at work and leaving notes on my stuff "just in case"....kinda crazy but I'm not emotional about it like last time so hopefully my body knows everything is ok and will keep my head calm tonight! Ofcourse this afternoon for the very first time EVER I see the tinest bit of spotting on the TP! Granted it was after like 3 or 4 checks and it was very very little (could be me scratching myself last night with the dam progestrone pill) but still for a moment I panicked and then realized....well 9:15am tmmr....as good as its gonna get right! Just gotta pray right now, love ya guys :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

yes i'm over the moon for Stacie!!! 

Crystal I guess you're going to have to pace yourself with my package then...lol...i mixed in some salty too! 

Collie I keep forgetting we have the same due date! Sorry you've been feeling sick. 

Lisette everything is going to be perfect...I can't wait to hear the news. Are you an hour behind me, or two? I think only one. I need to make sure I check in on time :) 

hugs to everyone!


----------



## babydust818

just got back from my work out! felt so good. did 10 miles on the bike. now i just can't wait to eat dinner LOL. soooo hunggggy! nomb nomb nomb.


----------



## jessy1101

Collie!!! Omg miss u sooo much sweet pea!! Of course ur still a hottie PUPO chica! 16 weeks already jesus time flies..glad everything is going good hunny everything will b fine this time no worries.

So i went home at noon and definetly appreciating the rest and relax ive been having. It s so weird tho im cramping weirdly and feel weird in general..ohh well whatevez should b ok tomorrow.

Lisette scan tomorrow am!! I bet ut really happy to have moved it up huh?? Cant say i blame u i know i ll want one at 8 weeks since it s my milestone week.

Leese u feelin better sweety?

Stace blood news yet?


----------



## jessy1101

What up Lauren? Hey ur big scan is coming up soon!! So far whatcha thinking mini vadge or mini weenis?? Lolol


----------



## MrsMoo72

So 9.15am your time Lisette? What time will that be here? It's 7.50pm now...
I'll be thinking of you all day hunny and i'm sure the spotting is nothing, like you said you've been poking around up there with the prog :haha: I'm sure you'll be fine xxx


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> What up Lauren? Hey ur big scan is coming up soon!! So far whatcha thinking mini vadge or mini weenis?? Lolol

I'm thinking a mini-wiener. what do you think? I don't know how there could be a penis growing inside me though??? (That's what she said!)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh i'm thinking a lil Nason in there....


----------



## lauren10

Nason! Chris keeps vetoing it...but I keep ignoring him! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Lololol well Lauren it is quite possible to have an interior peen all up in there right now ommggggggggg hiihiiii


----------



## lauren10

Imagine? me having an interior peeny? weird to think about!!!!


----------



## themarshas

bahaha Interesting thought about growing a penis... 

emma- we're 5 hours behind (it's 2:50pm here)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Afm: I'm so happy to announce that i only need a pantyliner today yay!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Im watching the movie Honey right now...i think id b willing to almost go carpet muncher for Jessica Alba in that movie lolol is that wrong?? She s just too too gorgeous me thinks..


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> Afm: I'm so happy to announce that i only need a pantyliner today yay!!!

oh that's good Emma! love ya!


off to dinner girls...hope to check in later with more bfp's and blood test news and general humor and good cheer. xxxxxx


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Afm: I'm so happy to announce that i only need a pantyliner today yay!!!

Thats awsome Em!! Whats the what next?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girlies :hugs: It's 3:01pm here now soooo....I can't do math! LOL
Just checked again and absolutely clear...I really do think i was a little rough last night! LOL Just tried and cranky wanting to get it done and go to bed already!!!


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Im watching the movie Honey right now...i think id b willing to almost go carpet muncher for Jessica Alba in that movie lolol is that wrong?? She s just too too gorgeous me thinks..

OH....you know how you have your top 5 celebrity guys you can bang list and it will be ok with your husband??? Well, Jessica Alba is on mine. 


Seriously! I'm not even joking.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Afm: I'm so happy to announce that i only need a pantyliner today yay!!!
> 
> oh that's good Emma! love ya!
> 
> 
> off to dinner girls...hope to check in later with more bfp's and blood test news and general humor and good cheer. xxxxxxClick to expand...

Ur eating dinner at 3pm????


----------



## themarshas

Dearest Jessy, Please take a nap for me! I'm soooo tired this afternoon. Although I just ate a sugar filled and covered little debbie snack (please tell me you know what these are?!) and hopefully that will get me through the next 2 hours. And Jessica Alba is hot! Although everytime I see her I think of my friend Ben who had a poster of her on his wall all 4 years of college. hehe.


----------



## lauren10

NewbieLisette said:


> Thanks girlies :hugs: It's 3:01pm here now soooo....I can't do math! LOL
> Just checked again and absolutely clear...I really do think i was a little rough last night! LOL Just tried and cranky wanting to get it done and go to bed already!!!

ok...you're an hour behind me b/c i'm in Atlantic time. xx


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Afm: I'm so happy to announce that i only need a pantyliner today yay!!!
> 
> oh that's good Emma! love ya!
> 
> 
> off to dinner girls...hope to check in later with more bfp's and blood test news and general humor and good cheer. xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ur eating dinner at 3pm????Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing and wanting to know if I can join?...


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Afm: I'm so happy to announce that i only need a pantyliner today yay!!!
> 
> oh that's good Emma! love ya!
> 
> 
> off to dinner girls...hope to check in later with more bfp's and blood test news and general humor and good cheer. xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ur eating dinner at 3pm????Click to expand...

4pm here! i have to go home, get the baby and husband and go to our friend's house...by then it will be close to 5. 

lata!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Im watching the movie Honey right now...i think id b willing to almost go carpet muncher for Jessica Alba in that movie lolol is that wrong?? She s just too too gorgeous me thinks..
> 
> OH....you know how you have your top 5 celebrity guys you can bang list and it will be ok with your husband??? Well, Jessica Alba is on mine.
> 
> 
> Seriously! I'm not even joking.Click to expand...

I have a 5 top guys and 5 top girls! Jessica Alba is on there..Kate Beckinsale too i mean dayunmm hope to b able to look like that at her age!


----------



## themarshas

Speaking of food (I've been starving all day, I think this little one is going through a growth spurt... or just trying to make me fat, I'm SO HUNGRY!) 
I travel for work next week and in general I'm pretty excited that we're going to Nashville but I'm even more excited about the fact that we're eating here the first night:

https://stock-yardrestaurant.com/

And our hotel looks fabulous. I like travelling in style haha


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok so if I check in about 3pm there should be your beautiful scan picture waiting! Because you are uploading it asap lady hehe!!

Jess Im a sucker for teen dancy movies - love save the last dance! And jess alba is HOT! And she just had a baby and shes got her totally flat stomach back....


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Dearest Jessy, Please take a nap for me! I'm soooo tired this afternoon. Although I just ate a sugar filled and covered little debbie snack (please tell me you know what these are?!) and hopefully that will get me through the next 2 hours. And Jessica Alba is hot! Although everytime I see her I think of my friend Ben who had a poster of her on his wall all 4 years of college. hehe.

Dearest Liz lil debbie cakes r sin in an itty bitty delightfull sugar packet that is a huge no no except in special occasions lolol.

Im actualy dead today where is my overly bouncy active self???? Im just zzzzzzz but cant actualy sleep damnit u ever feel like that? Yucky poo..


----------



## keepthefaithx

everything will be great lisette i just know it sweeti!!!!

ur guna look at that screen and see your little ones strong healthy heartbeat and its guna be the best!

love ya xoxxxx


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Ok so if I check in about 3pm there should be your beautiful scan picture waiting! Because you are uploading it asap lady hehe!!
> 
> Jess Im a sucker for teen dancy movies - love save the last dance! And jess alba is HOT! And she just had a baby and shes got her totally flat stomach back....

I know that hot biatch!!! Lolol whatevez we ll b the same im sure....yup...same..


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy ur yucky poooooooooo

me too ah!

i have to do laundry still from trip ahhh annoying lol


----------



## themarshas

This is what I really wanted... but I settled for a strawberry shortcake one which was still pretty amazing.

https://www.littledebbie.com/products/ValentineVanilla.asp

I see now that these have 360 calories! Gah!
I feel slightly better that the one I just ate ONLY has 240 hahaha


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well mine wasn't flat before so slim chance of that haha!! I wish I was the kinda person who couldn't eat when upset but no, I am a total comfort eater!! So anymore mc's and im gonna be the size of a house!


----------



## jessy1101

Liz restaurant?? Yummmm totaly jelly right now lolol

Im eating beef brochettes for dinner on the bbq tonight mmhhmmm


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg i hear you...

I tend to eat when im sad. Then be more sad bc i love like shit...lmao

its a lovely cycle!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I got a recipe for chocolate mousse cake to suprise my hubs w ..maybe 2maro night bc he has a hockey game tonight


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Well mine wasn't flat before so slim chance of that haha!! I wish I was the kinda person who couldn't eat when upset but no, I am a total comfort eater!! So anymore mc's and im gonna be the size of a house!

I gained some during the holidays and starting back to the gym this week..kicking booty damnit..i want my somewhat 6 pack for summer. My goal is just to keep tonage im not a fan of huge muscles on women...weird..


----------



## jessy1101

Choco mousse cake..mhhmmm evil goodness..


----------



## MrsMoo72

I was built for comfort not speed hehe!


----------



## NewbieLisette

MrsMoo72 said:


> I was built for comfort not speed hehe!

OMG You guys are chatting sooo fast without me :cry:

Emma you are hylarious! ME TOO GIRLIE ME TOO!!!!!

Thank you all for your kind words and PMA, I really truely appriciate it :hugs:

Jessica Alba....OMG :cloud9: She was on Rachel Ray yesterday talking about her new Eco baby line cuz she just loves being a mommy more than anything! She has a 3 1/2 years old and 5month old girl....showed a family shot....HOLY COW!!!!! Talk about great geenes!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just wanna tell you about an awesome book im reading at the minute by Jodi picoult who I love. Its called sing you home & its about a woman who has 2xmc's and a stillbirth then hubby divorces her and they get into a legal battle over some frozen embryos they still have at the clinic. I love her books anyway and they always make me cry but im really enjoying it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I saw that lisette. Did she not look gorgeous omg...


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Emma sounds heavy!!!!

Lisa...RIGHT??? Totally HOT!!!!! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Like i went to testing forum or ttc with assistence posted some questions, and no1 freaking ever answers me questions lol its so annoying like do my questions suck that bad!!!!!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## keepthefaithx

Are you preggers showing yet? Like tell tell!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww Lesse :hugs: Screw em girlie! You don't need their opinions anyways, you got an AMAZING Dr who's gonna get you KU sssssooooooo good soon!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, that sounds wrong lisette - that Lisa's Dr is gonna get her KU'd!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL :blush:


----------



## babydust818

You guys!!!!!!!!! I am on a diet here. Quit with the deliciousness!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ya Leese dont worry bout that!

Lisette ur not keepin up fast enough lolol i kid i kid

Stace??? Numbers??? The wait is killin meeeeee


----------



## jkb11

Jess sweetie pie your package is officially in the mail:flower: hope you enjoy!!! 

Collie- hey!!! so glad your doing well!


----------



## keepthefaithx

whats up you guys...bored as heck over here just doing laundry..lol


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, seriously, I missed like 5 pages of stuff in 2 hrs! 

Emma- yah! for only needing a pantyliner and I kind of wish i was a comfort eater, instead I wear my feelings "on my sleeve" so to speak. I pretty much cry no matter what emotion I am, happy, sad, excited, nervous... rather awkward at work LOL

Rach- Woo Hoo for a workout, I need to motivate my lazy [email protected]

Lizette- So excited for you scan tomorrow, I can't wait to see pics!

Jessy/Lisa- sorry you are feeling icky! 

OK, I went and had my blood work done, I don't get the numbers until sometime tomorrow, probably late afternoon (could actually be Thursday morning because I got my test really late in the day). They are doing a quant HCG and checking my progesterone... I expect my HCG to be fairly low, but I hope my progesterone is good!

I am going to a support group meeting tonight. It will be so weird not telling anyone I am pregnant. We all go around and talk about how we are feeling and in general vent to or ask advice from each other. Luckily I can just say I am waiting to see how this cycle turns out. I would love to tell them, but one of the girls is having trouble getting pregnant (MC in Oct 2010 and hasn't gotten pregnant since) and I know another friend gets a tad bit jealous of pregnant people (after 2 MC and a still birth, I don't blame her). So basically I am kind of dreading telling them, it is kind of the "dead baby" club and I don't want to make anyone uncomfortable... eh I have another month to figure out how to tell them.

What is everyone else doing tonight?


----------



## babydust818

Stacie i AM soooooooooooooooo happy for you. Like i just sit here and SMILE! LOL. I can't imagine how you feel. Must feel like the weight of the world has been lifted but yet.. a diff part of the world has been put back on. Take it easy hunny buns (thanks liz. you got me thinking about little debbie snack LOL). Tonight just do what you planned on doing.. telling the girls you still haven't got AF and you're unsure of what's going on. Then take the time to get it right with how you wanna tell them! SOOO HAPPY FOR YOU!!

Hi Jessy, Lisa, Emma, Crystal, Kristin, Lauren, Lisette, Collie, Liz, Kim! :wave:

AFM, i made my own marinade for my chicken tonight with balsamic vinegar.. and OMG my face is on fire right now! LOL. It was delicious though. I did my phone interview! they said they'd get ahold of me in 5-10 business days if i am accepted. It's a little tiny bit of a pay cut an hour but it's FULLTIME and i only work part. So in the long run it would be way more $$$. Please God, if i can not have a baby right now then PLEASE give me this job!!!!!!! Need to get out of hskping!


----------



## Krippy

Hey all! Hope you Tuesday has been fab! :)

I am still waiting for AF to arrive. She will be officially 3 days late tomorrow. Did 2 tests yesterday and got 2 very faint but very pink lines right before the 10 minute mark...evap or what? Not sure! Should I test again tomorrow or wait until Thursday? Do y'all think that it is enough time for my hcg to build? Not sure what to do! Need advice! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Rachel hunni that's awesome about the phone interview! I'm praying u get it sweetie! BFP right behind & you'll be off ur feet too! Perfect :)

Stacie thank u for the positive vibes for tmmr, right back at ya sweetie :) I know its a huge mix of emotions right now hun?

Lisa baby tell us deets about ur cruise stops? What was ur fav? Did u pack ur flat iron finally? I'm looking forward to some sunshine myself :)

Kim how ya doing girl? AF staying away? FX

Anyone hear from Kristen today? Praying no more AF for anyone in here!!!

Emma hunni, YAY for finishing up the bleeding sweetie, u have ur appt the 27th right?


----------



## jkb11

Rach-:kiss: glad your phone interview is done. best of luck to you sweety! i am sure it will be yours!

Lisette- i am so excited for you! just think you get your babys first picture tomorrow:flower:

Emma- :hugs: your doing awesome sweetie! so proud of you. in a couple of weeks it should be ovulation time for you:hugs:

Kristen- i have high hopes for you! NO AF!!! Bring on the pink lines!

afm- still no sign of AF.... HUBBY AND I ONLY HAD SEX 1 TIME AROUND OVULATION. WHAT WOULD THE CHANCE BE???? As one of my friends says either get behind on bills or have your momma tell you not to get pregant ( or resign from your job and have to pay mega bucks for cobra insurance til your next job's insurance kicks in) and you will get KU


----------



## Krippy

jkb11 said:


> Rach-:kiss: glad your phone interview is done. best of luck to you sweety! i am sure it will be yours!
> 
> Lisette- i am so excited for you! just think you get your babys first picture tomorrow:flower:
> 
> Emma- :hugs: your doing awesome sweetie! so proud of you. in a couple of weeks it should be ovulation time for you:hugs:
> 
> Kristen- i have high hopes for you! NO AF!!! Bring on the pink lines!
> 
> afm- still no sign of AF.... HUBBY AND I ONLY HAD SEX 1 TIME AROUND OVULATION. WHAT WOULD THE CHANCE BE???? As one of my friends says either get behind on bills or have your momma tell you not to get pregant ( or resign from your job and have to pay mega bucks for cobra insurance til your next job's insurance kicks in) and you will get KU

My hubby and I only had sex once when we conceived RJ so it is definitely possible! I couldn't believe it either!


----------



## jkb11

HOW CRAZY WOULD THAT BE? AFTER 2 YEARS OF NON STOP SEX FEST AROUND OVULATION AND NADDA JUST DO IT ONCE AND BAM:haha:


Krippy said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> Rach-:kiss: glad your phone interview is done. best of luck to you sweety! i am sure it will be yours!
> 
> Lisette- i am so excited for you! just think you get your babys first picture tomorrow:flower:
> 
> Emma- :hugs: your doing awesome sweetie! so proud of you. in a couple of weeks it should be ovulation time for you:hugs:
> 
> Kristen- i have high hopes for you! NO AF!!! Bring on the pink lines!
> 
> afm- still no sign of AF.... HUBBY AND I ONLY HAD SEX 1 TIME AROUND OVULATION. WHAT WOULD THE CHANCE BE???? As one of my friends says either get behind on bills or have your momma tell you not to get pregant ( or resign from your job and have to pay mega bucks for cobra insurance til your next job's insurance kicks in) and you will get KU
> 
> My hubby and I only had sex once when we conceived RJ so it is definitely possible! I couldn't believe it either!Click to expand...


----------



## Krippy

That would be what I called fate! That is what happened to us! We tried the every other day for 2 months...it worked but I had a chemical and then my mom came to stay with us in our bachelor suite so.....Thinking ok we will wait until February 2011 to try again. Had sex on January 2nd and we were pregnant with RJ. It was a textbook easy and awesome pregnancy until the end. Life works in mysterious ways! :)

When are you testing?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kim sweetie what an awesome thing to say!!! My baby's first pic tmmr :hugs: uggg God pls pls pls just be a good strong hb! On my first bfp H & I had done it like once in a 6days window & according to FF 4days before I O'ed!!! Totally agree with ur friend...keeeping em crossed darling :hugs:

Kristen :wave: we posted at the same time! I would definately say test again now or maybe wait for FMU...seeing faint lines yesterday is an AMAZING sign...what do u have at home right now as far as tests?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i brought blow dryer flat iron and curling iron couldnt not bring them lolol

i love barbados it was great, they all were soooo nice i got SOO dark lol the girls at work were really jelly!

i loveee being tan woohooo

yea but honestly it was a great trip we had a blast :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lisette 2maro scan what time !!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

9:15am!!! Gaaaahhhhh...no sleep for me!!!

Mmmm yumm ur vacation is making me druel...nice & dark hun...mmmmmm jelly :) How's the loads of laundry coming? Feeling effects from the clomid today sweetie?


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> Kim sweetie what an awesome thing to say!!! My baby's first pic tmmr :hugs: uggg God pls pls pls just be a good strong hb! On my first bfp H & I had done it like once in a 6days window & according to FF 4days before I O'ed!!! Totally agree with ur friend...keeeping em crossed darling :hugs:
> 
> Kristen :wave: we posted at the same time! I would definately say test again now or maybe wait for FMU...seeing faint lines yesterday is an AMAZING sign...what do u have at home right now as far as tests?

I only have one test...first response. So I am saving if for FMU tomorrow! I am so anxious that I will wake up and AF will be here! :( But I actually don't feel like AF is coming at all. I am feeling crampy and have hip and back aches which I never feel before AF so fingers crossed! ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

kris fxd for you girl i really hope you get ur bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

everything will be great !!!!!!!!!!!!! ahh i cant wait lol


----------



## jessy1101

Kim i strongly believe when it s meant to happen it does! Remember first time i got preg in june we only did it once during the good week and it was in the freakin shower i mean wtf?? Althought once again i was naturaly fertilized..my theory still stands by that too fyi..shizzz Stace is that what u did this month?? Lololol

Lisette first pic u get to share with us!! Yessss can wait so excited for u!!

Leese ooooo sexy tans r the freakin best!! 

Kristen crossing my fingers for u chica!! Here s to hoping and not playin the waiting game too long lolol stoopid evil waiting game..

Rach dayunmm burning balsamic vinegar..hardcore shizz huh?

Lauren how was ur uber early din din? Lolol i know it s later time wise then here..

Emma what up pooty thang?? Lol i love saying that pooty thang hiihii


----------



## jessy1101

Hey im actualy feelin energized right now!! Crap and it s 8pm at night wtf?? Bad bad energetic self lolol where were u over 6 hours ago????


----------



## lauren10

Dinner was yum, pulled pork! Big day tomorrow for pupo news. Everyone rest up tonight!

I have a bump-ish jessy. Mostly just fat being pushed out I think. I need to exercise!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Jess ill know who to chat with in a few hours when I'm wide awake! Wuv u bunches & bunches!

Kristen I have a really good feeling girlie! Go to bed super early so it can be morning!!!! I need some early happy news to get me through the anxeity of getting to my appt!

Lisa baby thank u for being such a positive awesome Pupo buddy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Lolol im lying in bed reading and trying to poop myself out so i can sleep at some point.. No luck so far damnit. The one freakin time during the day i dont wanna b boosted and naturaly it happens anywais...

I want it to b morning to get the juicys from Kristen, pics of Lisette fabulous scan and the numbers from Stace s most definet high hcg deets..and it s only freakin 9pm soooo unfair lololol


----------



## jkb11

MAKE YOUR HUBBY DO YOU! IT ALWAYS MAKES ME SLEEPY AFTERWARDS:haha:LOL


jessy1101 said:


> Lolol im lying in bed reading and trying to poop myself out so i can sleep at some point.. No luck so far damnit. The one freakin time during the day i dont wanna b boosted and naturaly it happens anywais...
> 
> I want it to b morning to get the juicys from Kristen, pics of Lisette fabulous scan and the numbers from Stace s most definet high hcg deets..and it s only freakin 9pm soooo unfair lololol


----------



## keepthefaithx

:)

love ya guys!!!

i have a shitty headache and my vision is blurry really...lol

3 more days of clomid then done!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im looking for houses online, so hard ugh. our rent went up AGAIN we need to get out of this dang place!!!!!

dont move to NY TOO EXPENSIVE LOLOL


----------



## Krippy

I took a first response digi and got a BFN! Big Fat NOOO! I think the others were very cruel evap lines and I am definitely out for this month. Now just to wait for AF...If she doesn't arrive by Sunday I might test but definitely not going to waste anymore money! Oh well...wishful thinking it would happen the first month of trying but don't worry I am PUPO for sure! Won't be next month as hubby is away working but March for sure! Have a great night everyone!


----------



## jkb11

:hugs:SORRY SWEETIE! JUST A REMINDER....YOUR NOT OUT TIL THE WITCH SHOWS UP!!! FX'D FOR YOU!!!!! :dust:WE ARE HERE IF YOU NEED TO VENT.


Krippy said:


> I took a first response digi and got a BFN! Big Fat NOOO! I think the others were very cruel evap lines and I am definitely out for this month. Now just to wait for AF...If she doesn't arrive by Sunday I might test but definitely not going to waste anymore money! Oh well...wishful thinking it would happen the first month of trying but don't worry I am PUPO for sure! Won't be next month as hubby is away working but March for sure! Have a great night everyone!


----------



## jessy1101

Crap crap crap now officialy freaking out went to pee and had a splotch of gooey pink?!?!?! At 6dpo???? I figure the one i had on sat was O spotting since i had terrible O cramping wednesday cd14 and thursday cd15 so sat s 3dpo was prob that for sure..

Question is wtf is this????? At 6dpo????? I have no AF cramps it s like gas cramps ive been getting plus kidney pains...gahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jkb11

COULD IT BE IB?????:winkwink:


jessy1101 said:


> Crap crap crap now officialy freaking out went to pee and had a splotch of gooey pink?!?!?! At 6dpo???? I figure the one i had on sat was O spotting since i had terrible O cramping wednesday cd14 and thursday cd15 so sat s 3dpo was prob that for sure..
> 
> Question is wtf is this????? At 6dpo????? I have no AF cramps it s like gas cramps ive been getting plus kidney pains...gahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Krippy

jkb11 said:


> :hugs:SORRY SWEETIE! JUST A REMINDER....YOUR NOT OUT TIL THE WITCH SHOWS UP!!! FX'D FOR YOU!!!!! :dust:WE ARE HERE IF YOU NEED TO VENT.
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I took a first response digi and got a BFN! Big Fat NOOO! I think the others were very cruel evap lines and I am definitely out for this month. Now just to wait for AF...If she doesn't arrive by Sunday I might test but definitely not going to waste anymore money! Oh well...wishful thinking it would happen the first month of trying but don't worry I am PUPO for sure! Won't be next month as hubby is away working but March for sure! Have a great night everyone!Click to expand...

This was our first month TTC after RJ was born so we were trying to be relaxed about it. Hahahaha! I am not sure but I can say I am not relaxed at all. lol.

Hopefully AF will come soon and we can move on the next month. I really don't have clue what is going on with me! :) I will keep you all updated! Thank you for your support! All of you...I really appreciate it!


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> COULD IT BE IB?????:winkwink:
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Crap crap crap now officialy freaking out went to pee and had a splotch of gooey pink?!?!?! At 6dpo???? I figure the one i had on sat was O spotting since i had terrible O cramping wednesday cd14 and thursday cd15 so sat s 3dpo was prob that for sure..
> 
> Question is wtf is this????? At 6dpo????? I have no AF cramps it s like gas cramps ive been getting plus kidney pains...gahhhhhhhhhhClick to expand...

Just plz reassure me that after finaly getting back to my 28 day cycles it cant b my body fucking up right??? Thats what scares me...my body had finaly bounced back i dont want it to fuck up after 2 amazing cycles whaaaa...

I cant process the ib theory right now..


----------



## jkb11

positive thinking sweet jess!!! Fine something fun and entertaining to do for this week to make it pass by quickily! 


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> could it be ib?????:winkwink:
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> crap crap crap now officialy freaking out went to pee and had a splotch of gooey pink?!?!?! At 6dpo???? I figure the one i had on sat was o spotting since i had terrible o cramping wednesday cd14 and thursday cd15 so sat s 3dpo was prob that for sure..
> 
> Question is wtf is this????? At 6dpo????? I have no af cramps it s like gas cramps ive been getting plus kidney pains...gahhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just plz reassure me that after finaly getting back to my 28 day cycles it cant b my body fucking up right??? Thats what scares me...my body had finaly bounced back i dont want it to fuck up after 2 amazing cycles whaaaa...
> 
> I cant process the ib theory right now..Click to expand...


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Kim that helped. There wasnt anything weird this morning after i went to pee but my kidney pain got worse so i ll have to go see my doctor. Ive had a kidney infection 3 times in my life and the first time i had to be admited over night cuz i had a fever of 102 due to severe infection...let s not relieve that mmkay? Lolol positive thinking helps.

How is everyone today? Lisette scan day!! Cant wait for ur news sweety.

Stace hopefully number time! At this somewhat eatly ish in ur cycle what would b considered a good number?

Leese u feeling better today sweety?

Kristin still no AF?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Some crazy shit going on with this site today??!!

Stacie i posted your package :happydance:
Sooo confession time - i put it all in a nice sparkly box with tissue paper etc....then found out how much the postage was gonna be....So i took a couple bits out and posted the rest in one of those padded envelopes hehe!! So it doesn't look as nice as i wanted but still full of yumminess! And you should have it by...erm....prob xmas hahaha!!! :haha:

Can't wait for your numbers....


----------



## jessy1101

Emma why crazy shit?? Lololl ur silly


----------



## MrsMoo72

Site not working properly - giving 'error' and 'forbidden' msgs. Maybe it's a uk thing?


----------



## lauren10

oh all the stupid bnb changes with the red...and I keep crashing! 

kristin...I don't trust those digitals! don't go by that...they have been known to be wrong. try another FRER today maybe??? 

Jessy maybe you have another sex injury??

My friend is having a c-section today...baby #2 and for the first she needed IVF. I'm really happy for her!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> oh all the stupid bnb changes with the red...and I keep crashing!
> 
> kristin...I don't trust those digitals! don't go by that...they have been known to be wrong. try another FRER today maybe???
> 
> Jessy maybe you have another sex injury??
> 
> My friend is having a c-section today...baby #2 and for the first she needed IVF. I'm really happy for her!

Cant b a sex injury cuz i havent rocked the booty shaking since friday night lolol ive felt too yucky due to ghe uti since sunday..and giving head isnt penetration soooo not that lolol

So far ive gotten urine samples done for kidney and they want to do blood tests too...

Bnb site is being a hugeeee pain lolol


----------



## jessy1101

At least they said they will check everything out to make sure im ok..gonna get antibotics tho which will help.

Hump day for all!! And this sucks cuz i wanna get my hump on but am too sore to even try lolol stoopid vadge..


----------



## jkb11

my B N B site is screwing up to this am....kept saying be back soon... and it want let me get my PM:growlmad:

BAD NEWS! LAST NIGHT I GOT WHAT I KNEW WAS A POSITIVE HCG TEST. BUT THEN I TESTED THIS AM AND IT IS VERY NEGATIVE! SO I LOOKED BACK AT THE TEST FROM LAST NIGHT AND IT LOOKS MORE LIKE AN EVAP LINE....... BUT IT WAS SO PINK:growlmad:

ANYWAYS.... HOPE EVERYBODY ELSE IS HAVING A GREAT DAY! I AM EXCITED TO SEE LISETTES SCAN:happydance: AND HEAR STACIES NUMBERS:flower:
XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## jkb11

jess! So sorry you feel so bad! Get better sweetie!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Kim that sucks!!stoopid evap lines...they piss me off..


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG girls I thought we wete cut off :( wwwwaaaaa bnb not today ppllleeaasseee! Thank u all soo much for the thoughts & prayers, I'm on my way now...feeling ok considering...praying hard! Wuv u guys bunches & bunches & will post asap!

Jessy baby feel better my love! U at work today? Ill email u incase the site is down!

Kim don't loose hope sweetie, how many dpo?

Kristen I agree with lauren feer is much more sensitive, keep ur chin up hunni!

Lisa :hugs:

Lauren its true its a good day u had said it sweetie :)

xoxoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- thanks for sending the package... I have got to get yours mailed! Will you resend me your address... I think I deleted the PM by mistake (Ooops!)

I haven't had a chance to catch up yet, so sorry I can't comment on other posts.

I went to my support group meeting last night and didn't get home until 9:30, then I spent a half an hour texting the lady that runs it. I told her I am pregnant again and pretty much a nervous wreck. She is an OB nurse and calmed me down some. The part that freaks me out the most is that I had some spotting last night, it was light, but bright red. She thinks it is probably IB still since I am still so early, but once you have MC any spotting is worrying.

I am hoping I just overdid it at work yesterday. I had to move cubicles and move everything myself (probably not smart, but I can't exactly say why I don't want to move the shit you know?). I was also climbing up and down standing on tables decorating my friends cube for her 50th birthday, yet another bad decision but no one knows!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw crappy crap crap to the bfn's!!

Hows everyone feeling today? My bleeding has pretty much stopped - I forget what I did last time - do I count day I passed sac and had all the heavy bleeding/cramps as cd1? If so im already on cd6! Think dh will want to ntnp for a while tho boo!!


----------



## lauren10

aw kimberly...how many dpo are you? don't give up yet!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and I did another test last night and the line is the same darkness as the day before, but my pee was way less concentrated, so hopefully my HCG is going up nicely :)


----------



## lauren10

Oh Emma I must have missed that...I didn't know you passed the sac :( But yes I would consider the starting of the bleeding as CD 1, although I had a long cycle the first one, even with the D&C. So happy for you that you can get back on the TTC or NTNP wagon. xxxxxx

woo hoo Lisette!!!!!!!!! 30 minutes until scan time!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Stacie take it easy girl! Make up some excuse - vertigo, bad back etc. Who cares what people think - protect the bean!! Ill send my address again.

Hows that lil bump coming along Lauren? 

Everything crossed for you lisette!! Cant wait for yr update xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh Lauren it was on Friday - had to send my mum to pick riley up from nursery as bleeding was too heavy! Im hoping on Friday they can tell me that my ute is nice & empty!! Weird thing to hope for huh?!


----------



## jkb11

thanks girls but i am pretty sure i am out b/c af was due 2 days ago.... I am going to try to post the false positive! It just makes me so mad b/c it is pink and it is still pink today the only reason i now think it is an evap line is b/c it is not a straight line on one side!!!!! Ughhhhh!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Are you usually regular Kim? Weird that af would be late if you are?


----------



## jessy1101

Good luck Lisette im not at work im at hospital for uti and kidney pain yuckkkk urine test maybe blood test etc etc etc lolol

Stace sweety take it chilll chica lolol. Dont overwork urself for sure. And spotting is fine could def b IB or just an irritated cervix. Ur lines r awsome sooo me thinks ur good to go! I think u ll feel better tho when u get ur numbers huh?

Emma yup heavy bleeding would b day 1 i think. It s hard to be sure sure cuz ur body could b normal again really fast!


----------



## jessy1101

Ya Kim i think u are usualy pretty regular cyclecwise right ?? Hmmm...weird..


----------



## jessy1101

Brrrrr it s cold in the hospital. I have one of DH s big sweater s on cuz it s comfy and i mean who needs to look yummy at a hospital right? Pfff screw that lol


----------



## jkb11

seriously if y'all saw this wouldn't you think positive???
 



Attached Files:







false positive!!!!.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw, poor you jess :-(

Hell yeh Kim I would believe that line! Was the one you did this morning completely white?


----------



## jkb11

i have a history of irregular cycles but have been very regular since MC.


----------



## jkb11

STARK WHITE EVEN NOW 2 HRS LATER:nope:


MrsMoo72 said:


> Aw, poor you jess :-(
> 
> Hell yeh Kim I would believe that line! Was the one you did this morning completely white?


----------



## jkb11

and my urine was very concentrated this am.....


----------



## MrsMoo72

I think you should do another - best of 3 hehe! I really don't know what's going on then hun?!


----------



## Twinkie210

That looks + to me too, do you have another test? Maybe your FMU was not as concentrated?

edit: Sorry, didn't see your post!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawwww Kim WTF :( not cool...good sign no AF though sweetie...I would test again tmmr morning :hugs:

Jessy baby sending ya lots of warm hugs! How long u gotta be there? Is DH with ya?

Stacie don't worry my friend, ur lil bean is gonna be great you'll see! How many dpo were u when u took bloods yesterday? I was 13dpo & came in at 46on hgc. Thinking of u sweetie, hope they call super soon & u can have a wonderful happy day :hugs:

Afm still waiting...looks like he's gonna be a little late...dealing with a c-section...nervous now waiting in here :( eeeeekkkkkk


----------



## jessy1101

Ok i would of said it s positive too wtf? Maybe u should use a FREr? More concrete results? Why do so many of us get stoopid evaps?? It s a pain i got one back i november too i thought i would hyperventilate at first lolol

Lisette should now habe a huge full bladder of water hiihiii hopefully they wont make her wait too long..


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- I was only 11dpo, so I am expecting my numbers to only be around 25... I am more interested in the progesterone number I am hoping it is something high, like 20 or above!


----------



## lauren10

Kimberly did you use the exact same type of test today? I definitely see a line. I think a retest is in order!!! there are def women out there who get very late BFNs.....

boo to late doctors!!!!! hurry up man!!! oh God the full bladder is the worst!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey my loves :wave:
Went great :) perfect measuring 9weeks with strong heartbeat!!! Sssoooo happy!
Will post beautiful pic tonight! xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauren10

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey my loves :wave:
> Went great :) perfect measuring 9weeks with strong heartbeat!!! Sssoooo happy!
> Will post beautiful pic tonight! xxxxxxxx

eeeeeeek!!!!!!!! horay!!!! so happy!!! xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo 

can't wait to see a picture


----------



## jkb11

YES IT WAS THE SAME KIND OF TEST. BOTH WERE FROM THE DOLLAR TREE. AND MY PEE WAS WAY WAY WAY MORE CONCENTRATED WITH THE NEGATIVE TEST SO I AM 99.9 % SURE IT IS JUST AN EVAP LINE B/C LIKE I SAID IT IS NOT STRAIGHT ON ONE OF THE SIDES AFTER DRYING OUT......ITS JUST FRUSTRATING TO HAVE EMOTIONS GO ALL OVER THE PLACE:wacko:


----------



## Twinkie210

That is great news Lisette! I can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## jkb11

YAY!!!!! SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! CONGRATS YOU DESERVE IT:kiss: CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PIC!


NewbieLisette said:


> Hey my loves :wave:
> Went great :) perfect measuring 9weeks with strong heartbeat!!! Sssoooo happy!
> Will post beautiful pic tonight! xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> YES IT WAS THE SAME KIND OF TEST. BOTH WERE FROM THE DOLLAR TREE. AND MY PEE WAS WAY WAY WAY MORE CONCENTRATED WITH THE NEGATIVE TEST SO I AM 99.9 % SURE IT IS JUST AN EVAP LINE B/C LIKE I SAID IT IS NOT STRAIGHT ON ONE OF THE SIDES AFTER DRYING OUT......ITS JUST FRUSTRATING TO HAVE EMOTIONS GO ALL OVER THE PLACE:wacko:

maybe an FRER just to be safe? A late AF says a lot!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Whoop whoop lisette!!!! You must be so relieved? Im so happy for you xxxxxxx


----------



## jkb11

i just have that whole history of very irregular cycles so i dont want to waste any more money, time or energy. I have spent way more than i wanna tk about in testing and given up time with my son by obssessing over the ttc..... Sorry to be such a downer just so disappointed in myself. 


lauren10 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> yes it was the same kind of test. Both were from the dollar tree. And my pee was way way way more concentrated with the negative test so i am 99.9 % sure it is just an evap line b/c like i said it is not straight on one of the sides after drying out......its just frustrating to have emotions go all over the place:wacko:
> 
> maybe an frer just to be safe? A late af says a lot!Click to expand...


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> i just have that whole history of very irregular cycles so i dont want to waste any more money, time or energy. I have spent way more than i wanna tk about in testing and given up time with my son by obssessing over the ttc..... Sorry to be such a downer just so disappointed in myself.
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> yes it was the same kind of test. Both were from the dollar tree. And my pee was way way way more concentrated with the negative test so i am 99.9 % sure it is just an evap line b/c like i said it is not straight on one of the sides after drying out......its just frustrating to have emotions go all over the place:wacko:
> 
> maybe an frer just to be safe? A late af says a lot!Click to expand...Click to expand...

well waiting won't hurt or change anything, so that's ok too...but don't be so hard on yourself!!! You've been through a lot and this is a crazy emotional process!


----------



## jkb11

thanks girl.... Sorry ... Just a roller coster , you know


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh Kim, im sorry hun, it is a total rollercoaster, sending hugs xxx


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> thanks girl.... Sorry ... Just a roller coster , you know

I think it's totally normal to feel that way...lots of hugs. xxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Lisette s scan!! Cant wait for pic!

Kim no harm in waiting that s for sure.

Sooooo i have a wonderfull right kidney infection. I have about a million antibiotics and fucking morphine for pain?!?!? Morphine?? Is that safe?? That doctor was kinda a dumb ass..whatevez he says the pink spotting could either b due to my kidney or IB..not gonna read into it.


----------



## Twinkie210

wth did he give you morphine??? I wouldn't think they would prescribe that if you were possibly pregnant... sounds weird. Is the pain that bad? I would stick with plain old tylenol just in case (unless it is that painful, then go with the stronger drugs)! I hope you feel better!


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- don't apologize for anything! It is really really hard! I understand wanting to put your son first. Take a little relaxing break and hopefully you will get a nice surprise!


----------



## Krippy

Don't worry Kim...My AF is MIA too! Still not here and I have been cervix checking lately and I can't even find the little *******! I will not take another test until Saturday if AF is not here...just starting to worry me a bit. Maybe that first 28 day cycle I was on was just a teaser and my body is really not back to normal. I guess we will see!

Lisette: Thinking of you today! So excited to hear all about it.

Stace: Excited to hear your numbers...go sticky bean! :)

Emma: Hope you feel better soon! Give your DH some time...he will get back into it! :) Thinking of you!

Jessy: Feel better...I hate UTIs. Hope you are doing ok! Sending some healing vibes to all of the girls not feeling well!


----------



## jkb11

thanks ladies! I am going to go out for a bit and clear my head. Shopping time.... Will check back in later tonight


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette where are you!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lisette just saw!!!!!!!!!!!!

yaya hunni i knew it~!! i just knew it!!!!!!! sooooooooooooo hapyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## lauren10

jessy you poor thing!!! that sucks!!! was the spotting definitely coming out your vag? that is mysterious!! 

are you in enough pain to need the morphine? get well soon xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yes jess i thinks a little crazy too u tell them ur ttcing and you may be preg for them to give ur morphine is a little wacky...uhh ask them hunni!

Hows everyone doing???

Kris how are you hunni!/


----------



## keepthefaithx

So my period is like officially over. It lasted like 3 1/2/4 days...uhmm....lol is that good ..like im confused

i feel like its a good thing...wat u think??


----------



## babydust818

Lisa, my periods only last that long too. It's fine and thankfully we're lucky enough to experience short periods!!

Emma, that's SOO great the bleeding has stopped. So happy for ya. Finally it's over. Now you can move on a little bit and take a breath. What are you wanting to do as far as TTC? Are you like, wanting to wait a month or what?

Lisette, AWESOME baby girl! :headspin: sooooo happy for ya!!! I could give you a huge :hug: right now! LOL. That's great news.

Stacie, keep calm from the spotting. My friend was 5 months and was gushing blood down her leg. Went to the ER and she was FINE! Just take it easy. Just keep talking to your bean. Hang in there.

Kim, OMG REAL CRUEL EVAP LINE if that's what it is. OMG!!!! I had 2 of them though back to back with 2 diff tests. One was a walmart version of frer and the other a clearblue. It was TERRIBLE. Hurt me so bad. Hang in there babygirl. Check again in the am! :hugs:

Kristin, not sure where your AF is. Are you really stressed right now? that could delay it. I remember i went 6 weeks without AF because of stress. Hang in there. :hugs:

Lauren, how you feeling babes?

Jess, OMG morphine?! Wow you must be in huge pain. I'm so sorry. I wish it would pass soon. Did you tell the Dr. you were TTC? Hang in there. I hope you get feelin better soon.

AFM, pfft. lost 1.2 lbs today! YAY! So happy. AF should arrive in about a week. Thinking about pulling out a test on Sat. LOL. Not real sure like i said, where i'm at in this cycle. Never used any opks or cbfm. I think im 6dpo. I hope so and i hope i caught the egg.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok girlies I'm back at my desk and can read properly now!!! 

Jessyyyy....Ohhhhh nnooooo :( WTF I agree start with tylonal if you can sweetie! Get better really soon babe :hugs:

Kim hang in there sweetie, I'm keeping positive for ya nomatter what :hugs:

Sorry I can't remember anything else.....thank you sooo much you guys...I feel like the weight of the world has been lifted today!!!!!! I know there are still a lot of steps but it was sssooooo nice to hear good news and the Dr was sooo funny and nice and told us...stop worrying...go home and get ready you're having a baby!!!!! Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh

I can't wait for all my PUPO girls have this amazing day come! wuv you all bunches :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks rach! Got scan on Fri so hoping everythings passed. Dh originally said 3 months wait at beginning of Dec but anniversary of 1st loss will be April so I duno... Think he will wana ntnp but I might try and sway the odds hehe!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I think that length of AF would be awesome! Mine lasts twice as long as that!


----------



## jessy1101

Well i called the hospital back to double check cuz i did explain the whole ttc to him. They said it s the same thing as morphine but safe for women ttc and even pregnant. Ive been on tylenol gor 3 days with no success so i took a pill at 10:30 and within 10 mins poofff all gone. Ive started the antibiotics too and they should kick in immediatly so i shouldnt need anymore pain killers.

Yup from my vadge when i got the pink on tp last night i checked my cervix and it was where it was coming from. There wasnt much tho but my cervix felt almost open?? Is that possible? Weird...im vegging on sofa now and it feels soooo good no cramping or pain yessss..

Stace any news number wise? Did u have any other bleeding?

Rach awsome for loosing more weight today!

Leese ur af is done? Was it heavy?


----------



## Twinkie210

No news on numbers, but I am getting ready to go to lunch and then my Dr. office will be at lunch, so it's probably going to be this afternoon (hopefully they get the results today... my blood test was late in the day).

No more spotting today... (knocking on every wood surface in reach)


----------



## babydust818

Glad you're feeling 'somewhat' better Jess. Hopefully it's IB and not your kidney.

So i been logging down when i've gotten AF. This is what i've accumulated:

Aug - Sept = 33 days
Sept - Oct = 31 days
Oct - Nov = 32 days
Nov - Dec = 29 days
Dec - Jan = 29 days

My cycles are getting down there. Finally. If it's another 29 day cycle then i'm due for AF Feb 2nd.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Glad you're feeling 'somewhat' better Jess. Hopefully it's IB and not your kidney.

Ditto but im trying not to think bout it. Still another week to go sooo...


----------



## babydust818

i hear ya hunny. Just take care of yourself and get some rest


----------



## lauren10

i'm feeling good rach! here's a picture of my so-called 16w bump (compared to my 11w bump). looks more like "thickness" to me though! what's your analysis? I just ate lunch and feel bloated too. :loopy:
 



Attached Files:







bump.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 5









11wks.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## keepthefaithx

i knooo ahh! mine too usually

ive been doing alot of research how if you o late your egg quality gets worse and worse. and that can lead to m/c also, plus the blood disease etc, ahhh i always thought if ur luteal phase was okay then ur okay didnt even think of egg quality...

but i feel this month even my luteal phase was short.. who knows everything will work itself out! ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## babydust818

lauren is your 16w one the one on the left? Because that one looks bigger! You're got such a cute bump!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

awww lauren, your so tiny!!!! my belly looked like that at 6 weeks LOL'
do you have ur gender scan set up yet?


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> i knooo ahh! mine too usually
> 
> ive been doing alot of research how if you o late your egg quality gets worse and worse. and that can lead to m/c also, plus the blood disease etc, ahhh i always thought if ur luteal phase was okay then ur okay didnt even think of egg quality...
> 
> but i feel this month even my luteal phase was short.. who knows everything will work itself out! ahhhhhhhhhhh

I have good feelings about it Lisa!! 

Crystal your package is on its way!!! holy moly Canada post is a rip off with what they charge....but my pupo buddy is worth it!


----------



## lauren10

Yes yes.....16 week on the left, 11 week on the right! 

Thanks Lisa :) Gender scan is February 3rd! it's a boy though, obviously. lol


----------



## lauren10

and this is where I work all day. BNB on the right, work on the left.
 



Attached Files:







desk.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## babydust818

LOL love it Lauren. Gotta have bnb! So happy for you hun and our little man!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette i want a belly shot! lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Lisa you guys would DIE if I did a belly shot now!!!! At my 12weeks I promise :)

Lauren you look rocking girl!!!! Have you done the ring test???? I've been running a survey and soo far dead on right for those who have kids or know the gender already!!!! Go try it sweetie!!!! Do you know how?

Jessy baby good the pain stopped little bits, i'm not too far tell me if you need anything ok :hugs:

Lisa I think you're cycle is awesome! How was the side effects from clomid last night! 

Thank you Rachel hunni, wuv you nunches girlie!!!!!

Stacie I have a GREAT feeling for ya :)

Emma :wave: how you feeling today sweetie?


----------



## lauren10

tell me how to do the ring test!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw lauren my moms bday!

lol

aww team bluee!!! lol wel see!!! u never know cud be a little girlie!!

lisette lol okay deal!

i had hot flashes lastnight, i took a bath and like 3 am with cool water...:(


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy how are you hunni please let us know!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Jessy might be snoozing after a dose of morphine! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww Lisa babe :(

Lauren pull a strand of your hair and run it through your wedding ring. Hold in your right hand and move over your left palm facing up....if it makes circles its a girl if it sways side to side its a boy!!!!!! GOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Go lauren go..

When i did this i got 3 kids, boy girl boy!


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry about the hot flashes Lisa, here is something to look forward to, the Prometrium gives me hot flashes. You could be one walking hot flash!

I love the bump pic Lauren! So cute...

I am already disagreeing with DH over what our little bean will be. DH says girl, I say boy. We had the same argument last time. I hope he is right ;)

Lisette- I can't wait to see scan pics!

Jessy- glad the drugs helped!

I missed the little "pene" little vadge discussion. I grew an internal penis once already!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa OMG Triplets!!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!!

Stacie try the ring test!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Love the bump Lauren! And the work space rocks for sure.

Ya im sleepy but cant quite sleep yet...soon...lol

Thx Lisette wuv u bunches chica.

What up this hump day afternoon? It s gorgeous here all sunny and warm out! I cant move from the sofa but i can see outside lolol it kinda..counts..maybe not..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess are you or morphined up girl?


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I am sitting at my desk at work! Can't do it right now... I'll try to remember to do it tonight.

I am so anxious for the nurse to call! Come on lady this is torture! (I don't think they get back from lunch until 1 anyway...)

A question I forgot to ask was my regular Dr. told me to take 1000 iu of vit D, but my prenatal already has 400iu in it... is it OK to take the 1000 also? Am I going to OD on vit D????


----------



## keepthefaithx

hmm good question stace! def ask that!!!!

im so happy for you ahhh!!!


----------



## lauren10

ok.....

found a hair long enough - check
wedding ring or engagement ring? 
and
how do i get it moving? or do i just hold it over steady and it should start to move? when I rapidly and wildly swing it in a circle...it goes in a circle. so.......what do I do?! lol


UPDATE: IT'S A BOY! i tried it with both the wedding and engagement ring and both went back and forth. I just kind of held it over and let it move on its own and that's what it did!

How does it know?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Funny you ask Stacie cuz i was talking to my friend about this yesterday thinking I had forgotten my PNV and she confirmed no risk in taking it twice...you will pee out whatever you don't need! I think u could sneak the ring test under your desk Stacie! I mean really who are we kidding....how much work is actually happenning today!!!! :haha:

Jessy sweetie go rest, don't let the sun fool ya its bitter cold and windy out there :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> ok.....
> 
> found a hair long enough - check
> wedding ring or engagement ring?
> and
> how do i get it moving? or do i just hold it over steady and it should start to move? when I rapidly and wildly swing it in a circle...it goes in a circle. so.......what do I do?! lol

I have the same question!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren lol....wedding ring and it should just start to sway or circle.

Mine was swaying side to side before I put it over my left hand and the moment i did it came to a stop and started making circles!!!! I swear to God I was freaked out!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait to do ring trick w u guys :)


----------



## lauren10

oh that's strange!! i don't know if you saw my update, but it's def back and forth for each ring (had to try both)....BOY! Find out for sure in 16 days!


----------



## Twinkie210

Ugh that is sooooo soon! I am so excited to find out the first PUPO baby gender!


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> i cant wait to do ring trick w u guys :)

BUT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


how does it work for twins??!!!!


:twinboys::twingirls::oneofeach::twingirls::oneofeach::twingirls::twinboys:


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea first pupo gender!!

and we need first pupo twins! lolol


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Ugh that is sooooo soon! I am so excited to find out the first PUPO baby gender!

will i be the first to report? Collie are you finding out and if so, when???


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren10 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> i cant wait to do ring trick w u guys :)
> 
> BUT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> 
> 
> how does it work for twins??!!!!
> 
> 
> :twinboys::twingirls::oneofeach::twingirls::oneofeach::twingirls::twinboys:Click to expand...

good question...??? LOL do it 2 times maybe in a row...and thats what it will be !


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww YAY Lauren!!!!!!!!!! Seeee seems to be spot on what everyone feels, has or finds out at their scans!!!!!

Lisa baby sooooo soon chica soooo soon!!!!! My friend had twins, boy and girl and it did circle stop sway stop circle!!!!!! AMAZING!!!!!!!

Stace.....talk to me girl!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL If its twins boy girl like my friend above. If its two of the same won't change i guess and you'll know its twins at your scan! My Dr confirmed today...just one in there :) I immediately thought of Leesseee....You gonna be first baby cakes :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

maybe do the ring test once on the left and once on the right hand.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol maybeee!!! i already o on my own, so supposedly i have a better shot!

i would be so happy!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Its sooo funny too cuz everything has been pointing towards girl...friends...the way I look, my eye color (and shine according to my mom) and today strong fast HB which is ussually girl!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

how you look like ur having a girl lisette, just curious lol i know later on alot of times the girl gets nose spread..lolol


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Its sooo funny too cuz everything has been pointing towards girl...friends...the way I look, my eye color (and shine according to my mom) and today strong fast HB which is ussually girl!!!

I think all of their hb's are fast at that stage aren't they? I don't think it is until later that the hb slows down for boys.


----------



## themarshas

I feel like all these old wives tales are too hard to figure out. I'm looking forward to our gender scan in 32 days! yay! Then we'll know for sure. I'm hoping for a girl and my DH is hoping for a boy but we're both just excited either way. I think it's a girl, Dh thinks it's a girl, and apparently so does the rest of the world. The ring test says girl and so does the chinese gender predictor. Watch me be having a boy. haha

And at this stage the heart beat should be about twice as fast as your own. My bean's was in the 120s at the first u/s at 6w5d and is now around 166.


----------



## lauren10

my son had a hb of 190 at 9 weeks lol fast little bugger! 

now it's around 152 all the time. my DD's was way higher on average!

Lisette.....pictures?"??????


----------



## lauren10

wait or was it 179? yeah maybe that was it. fast though!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wait lauren u found out ur angel was a boy??

I didnt find out what mine was

liz how are you feeling do you have ur gender scan apt booked?


----------



## keepthefaithx

My angel hb at 8w5d was 160


----------



## themarshas

I feel a little off today. Tired, my stomachs weird, and I just feel like I'm getting the flu. But *knock on wood* no headache today so I'll take it! We have our scan booked for Feb 27th! Looking forward to it!


----------



## themarshas

And Lauren you look fab! You can definetly see some growth from the past few weeks


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz wheres ur belly girl!!!


----------



## themarshas

hahaha no pics yet this week but I posted one about a week ago. I have a small bump and I think it (and my boobs) are growing daily.


----------



## lauren10

oh sorry, no lisa.....I was talking about THIS boy...lol. I never knew what my angel was, and never got a hb/ultrasound either :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omgg i dont remember that pic lol

waaaa


----------



## themarshas

I looked it up, my latest pics are on pg 566 of this thread


----------



## themarshas

I lie 562


----------



## keepthefaithx

OOO OKAY SORRY I JUST GOT CONFUSED. :(

i had my mc at my house, and everything came out all over...i called my dr he said to get rid of it, and i didnt have to save it, (DICK, my first dr that asshole i hate him!!)

if i were to guess, i would have said boy, idk why...


----------



## keepthefaithx

nicee liz just saw! awwwww!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Liz :wave: What a beaitiful lemon!!!! Can't wait to find out if you prove em all wrong sweetie! I got a notice for package pick up!!!!!! :happydance:

Stacie are you still making us wait here?????? LOL who knows how you "look" girl....my mom said with my first angel boy for sure cuz my eyes got very deep dark brown and looked "dead" like zero shine! This time is the opposite for my eyes and why my friends think so....can't explain they say they have a strong feeling this time for me! I guess we'll see :) Either way I really really don't mind!!!!


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> OOO OKAY SORRY I JUST GOT CONFUSED. :(
> 
> i had my mc at my house, and everything came out all over...i called my dr he said to get rid of it, and i didnt have to save it, (DICK, my first dr that asshole i hate him!!)
> 
> if i were to guess, i would have said boy, idk why...

What a prick!! fucking men. and fucking doctors. 

i didn't take a close look at the baby, which I regret now...but there's nothing I can change about that! Messina said girl so I'm going with that...and that she'll come back to me next after this one :)


----------



## lauren10

Yeah...I will happily take a girl or boy!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

My new dr was like wow what an asshole i cud have had all genetic testing done...

I didnt know at the time and i was so scared and in so much pain i listen, i didnt know u know..


----------



## Twinkie210

Making you wait??? about the results??? I still don't know yet! I remember from last time it was around 3 that they usually called me back so another 1 and a half or so.

I really want to know what they are my stomache is in knots!


----------



## keepthefaithx

uhh stace i can imagine!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Phew i go out for a couple of hours and you guys get chat happy!!! 

Jess hope you're feeling better?

Awesome pics Lauren, def lil bump growing!!

Happy 14weeks Liz :happydance:

Still waiting on numbers Stace? HOpe it's today...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emma whats goin on with you, did they give u a diagnosis yet??:hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Scan on friday my lovely! Not sure they will be able to diagnose though coz i'm pretty sure i passed the sac last friday so...hoping they can just tell me that everything's gone naturally then we can get back to NTNP :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMoo72

So it's dh's bday on Saturday and we are going our for Thai food and a movie and i'm so excited - not been on a date for ages!!! May even be able to get a bit of :sex: now bleeding has stopped :happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie I was talking about the ring test...did I miss it? Also the bw...i'm holding my breathe with ya! Can you call them or you wanna be nice and patient? LOL

Emma I know what you mean...I was dying to just get back to normal with DH too :hugs: loads of dust ur way as you NTNP :winkwink:

Lisa hunni that first Dr of your just makes me sssooooo MAD!!!!!!! I hated mine but Jesus!!!! Awww love you definately gonna get some amazing rainbow babies back super duper soon sweetie :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Have any of u guys ever seen the tv show Viva la Bam? With Bam Margera and family? Omgggg i d kill the ******* if it was me lolol... The shit he pulls all the time..


----------



## jessy1101

Emma ohh la la sexy date night! Me likey hiihiii sides thai is the yummiest food.


----------



## keepthefaithx

leah messer the girl from teen mom had a miscarriage...im thinking she was 12 weeks or so--that sucks.. :(

and kristin cavallari is pregnant....woohoo! lol.........

i clicked on a website and this comes up.

HOW TO TRICK YOUR MAN INTO GETTING YOU PREGNANT...really...lol and these are the people who have no problems in there pregnancy, go figure-


----------



## keepthefaithx

im guna suprise dh w the choc mousse cake tonight! gotta stop at store n pick up some stuff!! yummmmmmmmmm, ill save u guys a piece.lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace, any news yet??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooo i miss the hills haha!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh LOL Liesette, I didn't know what you were talking about. I will do it later, still at work.

Lisa- Nope nothing yet.

Emma- Ooooo sounds like a good B-day for him!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol i just feel all these celebs get pregnant like its a trend. Lol idk im being a bitch bc im moody from my meds...lmao

real world road rules challenge of the x's tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oooo i miss the hills haha!!

What i didnt get bout that was the fact that they actualy did a season without Lauren Conrad...wasnt she the star or something???


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Lol i just feel all these celebs get pregnant like its a trend. Lol idk im being a bitch bc im moody from my meds...lmao
> 
> real world road rules challenge of the x's tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think shows like Teen mom piss me off most...


----------



## jessy1101

Would u guys ever go to Mardi gras in New orleans if u could?? Shizzz looks whack...


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Lol i just feel all these celebs get pregnant like its a trend. Lol idk im being a bitch bc im moody from my meds...lmao
> 
> real world road rules challenge of the x's tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I think shows like Teen mom piss me off most...Click to expand...

I hear ya! A girl on facebook just announced her second pregnancy and her baby is only 9 months old. I am happy for her but it guts me to the core everytime! I should have a baby in my arms right now and now she is going to have two...I shouldn't be surprised how I feel but I am everytime! Crying at my computer right now and still no AF...sigh!


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> Would u guys ever go to Mardi gras in New orleans if u could?? Shizzz looks whack...

I def. would! My brother went and said it was the most fun, chaotic thing he had ever experienced! As long as you have a buddy I say go for it! ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

my best friends sister (19) single and in college is pregnant, shes finding out the sex soon, everythings perfect, and i wish her the best but it just makes me cringe and gets me so sad that me, a 27 year old women who loves her husband and can financially support a child gets royally screwed........

u know? its so hard, my other best friend has a 2 month old, and i just got leos cousins baby shower invites, she just told us she having a girl named francesca.

like i cant help me feel WHY NOT ME OR WHY IS THIS [email protected]!!! 

i do good and then this family memeber is pregnant or this blah blahhhhh or another birth notice or the million christmas cards w all the kids, it just sucks so much!!!

we got a random card saying were a year old! with leos cousins twins on it, im just like AHHHHHH LOLOL

rant rant rant!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

and all these celebs, like pregnancy isnt like this seasons hot shoes HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so my Dr. office never called with the results! I guess I have to call them in the morning. I am tired and probably going to bed early.


----------



## babydust818

OMG thank you Lisa for reminding me about the challenge! LOVEE that show!!! Love CT!


----------



## keepthefaithx

ct is HOTTTTTTTTT LOL right omg hes major my type! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

uhhh stace that sucks what idiots thats SO mean...ughhh!! get a goodnights rest hunni!


----------



## babydust818

um so i did that ring test lmao... and it was going from side to side but also doing a half circle.. not a whole one. WTF?!


----------



## jessy1101

Shizz must have peed a million times today..yucky yucky poo lolol...i havent even pooed today either!! Go me!! Lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach- TWINS LOL jk idk what that means girl!

jessy, no poo for you!!! lol

how are you feeling hunni?


----------



## keepthefaithx

everyone!!-----

Jenelle-Amazing

go listen!

:)


----------



## babydust818

LOl oh lisa.... idk! My sis has twins and Andrews (OH) sister has twins.

Jess i haven't pooped either today. i did like 4 times yesterday LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> LOl oh lisa.... idk! My sis has twins and Andrews (OH) sister has twins.
> 
> Jess i haven't pooped either today. i did like 4 times yesterday LOL.

Lololol yay im glad to overshare with u Rach!! Love love tmi lolol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> rach- TWINS LOL jk idk what that means girl!
> 
> jessy, no poo for you!!! lol
> 
> how are you feeling hunni?

Leese im...im not to sure how i am right now. Im actualy kinda gloomy. Meds and no sleep has put me all doom and gloom right now imagine that huh?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

noooo jess!

wheres marc tell him to rub your back! lol

i hope you get better fast this sucks, are you still taking the morphine???


----------



## babydust818

:hug: to you Jess!!! loveeee youu.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> noooo jess!
> 
> wheres marc tell him to rub your back! lol
> 
> i hope you get better fast this sucks, are you still taking the morphine???

Lol noo i havent needed one since this am. It s not that it s more like whats the what so far and etc. Just gets tiring i guess.


----------



## lauren10

Jessy, hugs to you sweety. Get some good rest tonight!


----------



## keepthefaithx

goodnite my loves ttyl!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Goonight Pupo girlies!

Jessy baby feel lots better :hugs:

Stacie get some rest & maybe call in the am?

I think I'll get good sleep tonight :)

Anyone know how I can upload my scan pic?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Here it is guys :cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

Awh Lisette!!!!!!! So beautiful. Congrats! :headspin: :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> View attachment 330284
> 
> 
> Here it is guys :cloud9:

Looooove seeing this! So excited for you! I have chills! :cloud9: for you!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw lisette look at that little guy (or girl!) Beautiful pic hunny, so happy for you xxx


----------



## babydust818

it's 2am and im not in bed... ugh.


----------



## MrsMoo72

What you doing up girl? Its 7am here & we just got up!


----------



## babydust818

LOL. i just can't fall asleep. just sitting here playin on facebook. gahh!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette, you pics are awesome! I love seeing early U/S pics, they look just like little gummy bears!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I fell asleep at 6 last night, DH had to wake me up at 7 to take my medicine, so now I have been tossing and turning since about 2am... Oh and I must have peed about 10 times tonight!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for the peeing Stacie!! Are you calling for your # or waiting for them to call you?


----------



## lauren10

beautiful pictures Lisette! 

How is everyone this morning? We're supposed to be getting slammed with snow tonight and tomorrow...oh boy!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am going to call if they don't call me first, but I have my favorite auditors in the office today and I have to escort them everywhere, so I have no idea when I will get time to call, boo for work!

Here is the latest test pics, definately getting darker, there is less than 24 hrs between the two tests!


----------



## MrsMoo72

:dance: Lovely lines babe! Are you telling ds or will you be waiting until after scan? Did you tell him last time?


----------



## Twinkie210

We didn't tell him last time and I think we are going to wait until after my first OB appointment. So by then I will have had a scan and hopefully heard the heartbeat on the doppler. Since he is older, he understands death, so if something went wrong he would be so upset. He has wanted a sibling since he has been about 3 LOL.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeah i was thinking he would be old enough to understand - must be hard not to talk about it around him tho? Have you been ttc'ing since he was 3 then?!


----------



## Twinkie210

No, that was when he wanted a sibling, LOL, I was in the middle of my master's program at that time. We started TTC about this time last year.


----------



## jkb11

ADORABLE! LOVE THE PICS! SO HAPPY FOR YOU SWEETIE:kiss:


NewbieLisette said:


> View attachment 330284
> 
> 
> Here it is guys :cloud9:


----------



## jkb11

THESE LINES ARE VERY REASSURING:thumbup: CANT WAIT TO HEAR YOUR GOOD NUMBERS TODAY! HOPE THEY CALL YOU EARLY



Twinkie210 said:


> I am going to call if they don't call me first, but I have my favorite auditors in the office today and I have to escort them everywhere, so I have no idea when I will get time to call, boo for work!
> 
> Here is the latest test pics, definately getting darker, there is less than 24 hrs between the two tests!
> View attachment 330369
> 
> View attachment 330368


----------



## jkb11

so just got aunt flow. Boo! 32 day cycle.... I really wanna get it back down to a 29 day cycle.... Honestly tho it is nice knowing for sure one way. My emotions were so all over the place just not knowing, especially this month. With the move and starting the new job i felt like i just wanted to know so i could prepare one way or another. Thanks everybody for letting me vent yesterday. Hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Kim, sorry AF arrived, but like you said at least you know now! Good Luck with your new job and house!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Bollocks to af Kim! At least you know now and can get on with the move and looking forward to the new job - where you at with all of that?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning my girlies! 

Kim sweetie soo sorry stupid AF showed :nope: Atleast you know you WILL get that perfect timing and nice long covered maternity leave :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Stacie such beautiful darker lil sticks :thumbup:

Jessy baby how ya feeling? :kiss:

Emma love how's it going today? Getting set for your bow chica wow wow weekend :winkwink:

Kristen darling where ya at? Still no AF???? FX crossed sweetie :hugs:

AFM I'm super duper tired today, DH kept me up till almost midnight....wanting to celebrate :dohh: Yes but sweetie mommy needs her rest!!!!! LOL....think I'll be hitting the starbucks drive through this morning.


----------



## lauren10

that's cute Lisette :) 

Stacie...awesome lines you got there!!!! 

I'm sorry Kimberly :( glad you're not in limbo though. you can get focused on moving and your new job and everything will fall into place!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette beatiful pic!! ahhh so happy for you, does everyone in your family & friends know yet??

stace AHHHH YESS!!!!! thats the best !!! you and your baby are going to do wonderful!!!!!!!!!!

jess how are you feeling hunni??!!? :hugs:

emma whats going on w u girl!?

thursdayyy 2more days and we are done ladies LOL

im only working til 1 tmaro so thats cool ..hahah dont be jelly!!! JK JK JK

:)


i am stil having problems getting my ovidrel covered. if they keep being aholes about it,im guna have to self pay it bc it takes 48 to deliver & i need it by thursday next week...im guna call them tmaro and see the status then i gotta order it bc i get nervous i need it by that date u know! ahhhhh

and ladies i think after that we start......

:sex::sex::sex::sex: bow chicka wow wooooooww LOL

im silly today, dont know how im guna be in an hour bc i have hormones raging thru me but right now im happy lol

and w the ovidrel i cant test til like 11+ dpo bc it has hcg in it...or i can test until it gets negative then see if it gets darker...

so that should be hopefully around-

feb 16-18!!

what a wonderful present that would be ! omggggggggg ahh


:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

kristin girl how are you whats going on????


----------



## Krippy

Yep I am still in limbo over here! Still no AF and no sign of her either...just crampy and achey! Don't know what is wrong with me! And I refuse to do another test until Sunday. I have to know for sure not just a "I think I see something..." lol

I love to see how bright your lines on your hpt are Stace! I keep imagining that for my next test! I am so excited for you! :)

Kim: Sorry the witch got you but baby dust for February! :)

Have a wonderful Thursday everyone!


----------



## babydust818

awesome pic stace! always so nice to see the lines get darker.

kim im sorry AF is here but at the same time it's a reliever. good luck with the moving and new job! you're awesome hunny! mwah*

lisette shame on H keeping you up! LOL. well at least you'll get some coffee out of it?

lisa yeah super jelly you work half a day tmrw. wahhh! hope they get your stuff straightened out!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace whens ur dr apt?!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette absolutly gorgeous pic sweety! Looks like a real lil hottie in there huh? lololol

Stace those lines are fab for sure. I think it's an very good reassuring sign and u should get those number deets today.

Kim ahhh sorry bout stoopid AF. Butttttt i'm sending ur uberly fabulous package today sooo that should give u a nice lil boost huh?


----------



## keepthefaithx

How r u jesss


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> How r u jesss

Well i got a really good night of sleep and i'm at work today. I'm stiff but at least i can stand up straight and sit down without too many probs.

Hopefully i wont feel anymore pain by this weekend. Dude i'm so doped up on antibiotics and painkillers that i'm like some kind of drug mule LOL. Good news is that i'm not tired in the least or slobbering at the mouth soooo s'all good :happydance::happydance:

How r u?


----------



## keepthefaithx

im okay..u know same shit lol

just trying to stay positive and i cant wait to make a bebe! lol

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

im still suprised that they gave u all those meds if they didnt even test if you were preg...you told them theres a chance u might be right?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Kristen, sorry youre still in limbo :hugs:

You gonna test early Jess?


----------



## MrsMoo72

So we were trying to paint Daddy a card for his bday - this is what happened...
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1177.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omggg emma..

How cute!!


----------



## lauren10

Emma that's adorable!!!! hahaha...


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> im still suprised that they gave u all those meds if they didnt even test if you were preg...you told them theres a chance u might be right?

I told them and they said that the antibiotic (Cipro) is what alot of pregnant women use to treat UTI's so it's safe and the morphine is the lowest dosage possible which is also safe.

They just didnt do blood work to test hcg cuz he figured it was too early and balbllablalbla..

Emma he's just...too freakin adorbz!! LOVE LOVE


----------



## babydust818

Awh Emma he's ADORABLE! Love his beautiful blonde hair!!!!! My hair looked like that when i was his age up until i was about 9. SO CUTE!

So glad you're feeling better today Jess. Take it easy for sure. :hug:


----------



## keepthefaithx

im glad ur feeling better jesssyyyyy!!

i have little crampies today, and im feel SOOO hungry ahhh!!


----------



## babydust818

So my stupid smiley faces and uploader on here STILL doesn't work. I wanted to share some pics with you so instead you're just gonna have to click on these links.

This is my sister, cousin and i when we were little! I am the one in the back, my cousin in the center and my sister in the front -
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/515/asdasg.jpg/

This is my beautiful twin nieces, Anabella and Autumn! -
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/40815335532756448041710ep.jpg/

Here's more of my nieces, I love them SO much!!
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/854/27061910150247588546107.jpg/

This is bella:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/864/38201410150396215856107.jpg/

This is Autumn:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/38166229492028054334810.jpg/


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, my auditor boys are finally gone!!!! I spent the whole morning with them.

So my Dr. office called. My hcg was 30 and my Progesterone was 31.4. The nurse seemed concerned with my hcg until I told her that my last period was 12/29. So at 11dpo (maybe only 10) my hcg was 30. I think it sounds like a good level. I go this afternoon to get my repeat blood test, but I probably won't get those results until Monday :( That seems like for ever away!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls y'all are the BEST! 

Jess- get better wishes your way sweetie! did you get your goodies yet????? cant wait to get mine! My son was so into picking stuff out to send you:haha:

emma - how are ya??? your son is precious!

Rach- the twins are lil cuties. They look alot like you?!?!

Lisa- almost baby making time:happydance:

so my reproductive system must hate me. AF is here with a vengence! ughhh


----------



## MrsMoo72

# sounds good Stacie! And prog needs to be over 20 right? So thats looking good too! Yipeee!


----------



## babydust818

Sounds good Stace.

Awh thanks Kim! I have had a few people say they look like me! Makes me feel good :)


----------



## lauren10

Numbers are looking good Stacie, when's the next one? 

Rach I can't open your pics at work...boooo.


----------



## Twinkie210

I think in the U.S. they say levels should be between 9-47 in the first trimester, but I think I read that most Dr.'s like levels to be over 15 or 20. So I think 31 is good (although I am taking supplements twice a day, so who knows what it would be without that!).


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- this afternoon, but I doubt that I get the results back on Friday, it will probably be Monday.


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace i think ur perfect...ur right in the good range of those numbers!!!

rach they do look alot like u SOO CUTE!


----------



## jkb11

YAY FOR THE # STACE!!!! :happydance:


Twinkie210 said:


> OMG, my auditor boys are finally gone!!!! I spent the whole morning with them.
> 
> So my Dr. office called. My hcg was 30 and my Progesterone was 31.4. The nurse seemed concerned with my hcg until I told her that my last period was 12/29. So at 11dpo (maybe only 10) my hcg was 30. I think it sounds like a good level. I go this afternoon to get my repeat blood test, but I probably won't get those results until Monday :( That seems like for ever away!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stacee it does seem like forever away, waiting blows but i really feel ull be fine ur numbers sound really good !!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Got my scan in the morning ugh... Hope it's the last time they wanna poke about in my ute for a good while :haha:

Hope nursery let ds stay too or else im gona have to get some last min childcare!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Afternoon girlies!

This stupid job keeps me waaayy too busy and away from my PUPO's :(

Stace the #'s look PERFECT sweetie! Try and just sleep the weekend away if possible, this was my tactic :winkwink:

Emma T&P....hope its a very quick appointment and on to your awesome weekend love :hugs:

Jessy glad ur feeling a little better girlie!

Lisa sweetie I miss ya....how you feeling today hun? Staying positive for your February cycle sweetie, it's our bday month and its the bestest you know that :hugs:

Lauren,Rach, Kim, Kristen :wave:


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- FX'd every thing is gone and you can start TTC again!


----------



## babydust818

feeling a little crampy in my ovary right now. fx'd


----------



## jessy1101

Stace those numbers are kick ass (in a good way lolol) and ur prog is looking pretty sweet too.

Rach love the pics!

Emma hopefully it's all done with and u can now start clean slate without picking or prodding.

Kim no special delivery as of yet lololol. But yours is gone omggg i hard the hardest time writting ur mailing adresse cuz it's way different then how we do ours here in canada LOL. Mehh whatevez it's done and u should get it in 4 days since i took it by plane option. Easy peasy!

How is everybody as of now?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait to be home...working til 7 ugh.

i just had a warm gooey chocolate chip cookie yum lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

FX Rach :hugs: What pictures? Did i miss something?

Mmmmmmm Lisa gooey warm choco chip cookie hun? DRUEL!!!!!! What's for dinner chica?

Jess you holding up ok? 

I'm ssssooooo sleepy right now! And WTF another winter icy storm on its way tonight :dohh:


----------



## keepthefaithx

im guna have a salad for din, maybe w some chicken noodle soup

what about you!?? are you craving stuff yet lisette??


----------



## keepthefaithx

last year, well 2011 we got NO snow in ny (by me)

we had snow this passed weekend it was like 2 inches. thats it

woohooo


----------



## keepthefaithx

O yea before i forget

i found a REALLY cute website for trendy maternity stuff that is priced well

Kikisfashions.com

im guna order mad shit when im pg lol

:)


----------



## jkb11

OH MY GOODNESS! LISETTE- WASNT YOUR B-DAY YESTERDAY?????? IF SO SO SORRY. BUT HAPPY BELATED B-DAY! :cake:

JESS- YAY! LOOKING FORWARD TO GETTING IT! YOURS SHOULD BE THERE SOON!

EMMA - T&P YOUR WAY FOR TOMORROW:kiss:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kim sweetheart you are soo cute! Dam my siggy is relaly wayy to long I guess hun! All these dam scans and such! LOL...My bday is the 7th...next scan coming up :) Thank you in advance love! How ya feeling today?

Lisa you guys are soo lucky in the US...just order mad shit and don't worry about shipping costs :( I gotta stock up on my trip soon! Cravings? Yes everything bad for me! Gonna be a blimp by the end if I don't start being careful! Did a nice grocery stock up today at a local lebaneese place so got lots of preppared homemade goodness too so no cooking for me tonight :) xxx


----------



## babydust818

Still feelin crampy. Weird kind of crampy. Not the normal PMS ones. Prob have some sort of cyst with my luck.

Jessy, how you doing today sweety? We miss you tons! LOVE YA!!!!! :flower:

Lisa mmm i just had a huge plate of salad! Was delish.

Lisette yes i posted some pics 2 or 3 pages back!


----------



## keepthefaithx

come live w me lisette! lolo

yum rach, im guna make a raspberry creamy balsamic when i get home lol yumm i got fresh super red tomatoes and feta cheese & croutons yummm!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

that site tho does have really cute maternity stuff. alot of maternity stuff is fart-knockerish. lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i need a new camera do you guys know of a good brand? the one i have kinda sucks im guna tell dh to get it for me for my bday lol

i wonder how that cool pix is w ashton ...lol


----------



## babydust818

this thread seems sooooo dead today :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

just us rach...LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

shore tonight..wohooo


----------



## babydust818

i know! so excited. vin comes back!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

I have been off the wall irritable today! Can't even control the grumpiness! 

Yaaaahhh Shore and Vin! He is one of my favs!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i knew he would be back. he annoys me lol sorry!!!!

i love pauly :)


----------



## lauren10

I have a canon that I'm happy with! A little sureshot


----------



## MrsMoo72

Morning lovelies! So im back from my scan and got the all clear yipee!! Not really how I imagined my (almost) 12 week scan going but it was the news we'd hoped for. She even did a hpt which was neg so its official.

Dh was adamant last nite that we are waiting 2months and he thinks ntnp counts as trying :-( So I guess we are wtt :'(
But it could be 3-4 weeks before my auntie flies back in couldn't it so then it will only be one more month after that. At least he didn't say a year!!! Just hope it happens as quick as the last 2 times!


----------



## lauren10

That's great news Emma...you'll be back ttc in no time, and yes of course it will happen right away, Miss Fertile Myrtle!! :) xoxox


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news Emma! I hope the 2 months fly by for you and you are back on the TTC wagon soon.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, last FRER pic... LOL. I think I need to step away from the hpts! This was yesterday afternoon...


----------



## confusedprego

yay stacie!! beautiful pic!! I did the same and had them all lined up on our kitchen counter - DH thought I was crazy cuz I wouldn't let him throw them out but they started turning yellow and gross and I had to give in :blush:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Beautiful stace!!

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

mrsmoo72 said:


> morning lovelies! So im back from my scan and got the all clear yipee!! Not really how i imagined my (almost) 12 week scan going but it was the news we'd hoped for. She even did a hpt which was neg so its official.
> 
> Dh was adamant last nite that we are waiting 2months and he thinks ntnp counts as trying :-( so i guess we are wtt :'(
> but it could be 3-4 weeks before my auntie flies back in couldn't it so then it will only be one more month after that. At least he didn't say a year!!! Just hope it happens as quick as the last 2 times!

emma at least you got answers hunni you know, it sucks you gotta wait but the time will pass and you'll be ready again!! Trust me i just went thru the waiting shit lol <3


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> yay stacie!! beautiful pic!! I did the same and had them all lined up on our kitchen counter - DH thought I was crazy cuz I wouldn't let him throw them out but they started turning yellow and gross and I had to give in :blush:

LOL, good then I am not crazy either. I have all of mine and I still look at them every morning! I had them lined up on my bathroom sink, but I did move them into the cabinet yesterday. I can't part with them yet!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- how are you feeling? Is the clomid still making you sick?


----------



## keepthefaithx

yesterday was actually a better day for me on it, aside from the headache--

today is the last day thank god, and then saturday i start estrodial til cd12 which is wedsday, then i get my trigger thursday and he said i should be oing cd15/16!!!

ahhhhhhhhhh i cant wait to bd again, ill feel like im "me" again!! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

so omg this morning i wake up and go to pee and a tampoo comes flying out of the vadge.

im like omg!! i had NO clue that was in there, after i see it in the bowl im thinking uhh when did i put this is...and i realized in the morning i put it in for like the little spotting i was having and totally forgot i had it in! omgggg and i showered and still didnt notice it nothing 

thank god that shit came out on its own omg...imagine


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> so omg this morning i wake up and go to pee and a tampoo comes flying out of the vadge.
> 
> im like omg!! i had NO clue that was in there, after i see it in the bowl im thinking uhh when did i put this is...and i realized in the morning i put it in for like the little spotting i was having and totally forgot i had it in! omgggg and i showered and still didnt notice it nothing
> 
> thank god that shit came out on its own omg...imagine

I had a similar thing. I put in a tampon and it felt a little kind of tight but didn't think about it. I went to take it out later and there was two in there! I was like OMG why is there two?????


----------



## lauren10

Oh I've done that too with the tampons!!! 

Lindsay!! how are you?

Oh and I saw yesterday that Collie has her scan next week...so she'll be the first up to find out the sex (if she's finding out!) FUN!!


----------



## lauren10

stacie nice strong lines baby!! I do the same...keep them (or one or two) until they get totally disgusting looking and seem to pose a heath hazard...then get rid of em.


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> stacie nice strong lines baby!! I do the same...keep them (or one or two) until they get totally disgusting looking and seem to pose a heath hazard...then get rid of em.

That is my plan too. LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

I saved my first pregnancy test from my angels. i dont wanna get rid of them..:( they are in a zip lock, looks fine!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma at least u now have a clear conscience and no more playing the waiting game to find out. Sides it probably and hopefully wont take u long to get ur booty knocked up so s'all good.

Stace lines are fab for sizzle my nizzle lololol glad u finaly got ur bfp.

Rach could be a good sign cramping wise u know..might now be a cyst chica.

Naturaly the drive in today was ohhh so fab and wish i could repeat that wonderfullness every..damn..day...i am being completly fuckingg sarcastic rihgt now that shiz was crap crap crappp. People are goddamn cray cray in freezing rain and think the gas pedal is a magical little freezing rain clearing device so they push it non stop..fuckerss.....

Ok that is my rant for the day. I asm done..for now...maybe...we shall see..


----------



## babydust818

AWESOME lines Stace! So happy for you. Just what you wanted to see!! xoxo

Lisa hope you're doing good sweety! Are you going to have any side effects with the other stuff you'll be taking until CD12?!

Lauren oo i wonder what Collie is going to have?!?! and you!!!! :)

Jess thinking of you. hope to see you on here soon. love ya!!

Emma awwh i'm sorry you have to wait 2 months. It does suck entirely BUT it will be so worth it in the end. Hang in there sweetheart. You're a strong strong girl! :hugs:

Hi everyone else :wave:

AFM, sorry in a huge hurry. Going to be late for work! LOL. Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i'm here i'm here lolol wuv u bunches pooty thang xxxxxx


----------



## babydust818

we must have typed at the same time LOL!. mwah!


----------



## keepthefaithx

How are you feeling jessssss!!?

I still have water in my ear from my trip its not coming out wtf im using drops!!! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> How are you feeling jessssss!!?
> 
> I still have water in my ear from my trip its not coming out wtf im using drops!!! Lol

The trick is to block ur nose with ur hand and then blow at the same time. It always works to unblock mine!!

I'm good! My vagina feels fat today LOLOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg ur vadge feels fat. What u mean ur lippies?! Lmao


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning chicas :wave:

Awesome updates from everyone! YAY!!!!! wuv you girls :hugs:

Jessy don't ya wanna just beat the crap outta STOOPID drivers this morning!!!!! JESUS!!!
Ok rant over! LOL xoxo


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning chicas :wave:
> 
> Awesome updates from everyone! YAY!!!!! wuv you girls :hugs:
> 
> Jessy don't ya wanna just beat the crap outta STOOPID drivers this morning!!!!! JESUS!!!
> Ok rant over! LOL xoxo

U think my update on have a fat pink taco is awsome?? OMGGGGG Lisette wuv u bunches! That's the nicest thing anybody has ever said to meeeee LOLOLO ok i kid i kid..but still it was splitting grin worthy:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Why why why do u have a big fat pink taco! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Omg ur vadge feels fat. What u mean ur lippies?! Lmao

LMAO u think my vaginy lips feel fat??? lolololololol no no i dunno i just looked at it in the miror this morning (cuz i love doing that every morning it so uberly awsome..i kid i kid) and it just looked...i dunno...bigger...Like as if i got botox vaginaly or something whack...


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Why why why do u have a big fat pink taco! Lol

Thankfully it doesnt look all hoochy in my skinny jeans cuz omgggg i would die!!

I've actualy seen women with too tight pants that look like they have a peeny bump!! Ackwarddddd.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg im so confused...lol


----------



## jessy1101

Also is there such a thing as too honest sometimes? Example my boss this morning came in wearing a purple chemise with the most horrible tie i've ever seen in my life. It was vanilla white with pink black and yellow lines on it. It actualy traumatised me just looking at it gahhh..

Anywhoo he was like ohhh do u like this combo? Caro (his gf) thought it looked super sexy. I was like ummm...ya sure..it looks...awsome. He was like ok think of it like this if ur DH was wearing it would u want to sleep with him cuz it looks super hot? I was like honestly? It reminds me of easter..and rabbits and egg hunts...and that shit does not turn me on in the least...but if u like it then that's all that mathers!! He actualy took it off after that heeeeeeeeeeheeeeeeeeeeeeeee burn!!


----------



## lauren10

fat vaginas happen when you're pregnant! 

So, I think DH and I agree on Ryan Josephine if it's a girl! What do you think? I have a lot of Josephs and a Josephine on my side of the fam, so it's a nice little tribute.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Omg im so confused...lol

How to better explain without providing pictures hmmm...and dont even ask me to provide pictures Lisa omgggg i have limits!! Kinda..maybe...ok i'll think about it...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLO


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> fat vaginas happen when you're pregnant!
> 
> So, I think DH and I agree on Ryan Josephine if it's a girl! What do you think? I have a lot of Josephs and a Josephine on my side of the fam, so it's a nice little tribute.

I love Ryan for a girl!! I've known a few and it just honestly rocks!

OMG u have also hade fatty patty vaginee symptoms?? Dayummmm


----------



## keepthefaithx

AWW NICE LAUREN

we have a little girl patient at office her name is Ryan but spelled Ryanne.

very cute


----------



## lauren10

yeah, it gets all blood engorged when you're pregnant! well mine anyway...and I've known others who have too. Watch for tight pants or you'll be showin' toe.


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree, could be a sign Jessy! yeah for big fat pink taco! 
I love the name Lauren!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yup lots more blood flow, makes orgasms even more intense too, just so you know... LOL.


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls! i think it's a winner! but....I know we're having a boy so...back to the drawing board :)

I hate puffy vagina. :( What's worse though is PUPA = Puffy Upper Pussy Area


----------



## jessy1101

Wow...i never thought an over weight vadge could b a symptom..go me! LOLOL but with my luck it might just be gas located in my interior vadgeness or some whack shiz like that LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh my sweet jesus i dont want to b a PUPA!!!!!!! It'S so..unsexy my god...


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Thanks girls! i think it's a winner! but....I know we're having a boy so...back to the drawing board :)
> 
> I hate puffy vagina. :( What's worse though is PUPA = Puffy Upper Pussy Area

Wait wait u have to choose and death is not an option..what would be worse if u were either stuck with a PUPA or a LUPA for life???


----------



## jessy1101

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! i think it's a winner! but....I know we're having a boy so...back to the drawing board :)
> 
> I hate puffy vagina. :( What's worse though is PUPA = Puffy Upper Pussy Area
> 
> Wait wait u have to choose and death is not an option..what would be worse if u were either stuck with a PUPA or a LUPA for life???Click to expand...

As in forever and ever and ever no mather what u do or where u are and etc etc.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Pupa pupa!!! Lol omgg too funny!!!


----------



## lauren10

wait what's LUPA? Lower Upper Pussy Area? lol 

or Little?


----------



## lauren10

oh i'm confused now


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree, I am confused.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lolololol


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> wait what's LUPA? Lower Upper Pussy Area? lol
> 
> or Little?

Teeeheeeeee neither!! it's Leaky Upper pussy Area!!! As in major majorrrrr freakin leakage!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh in that case PUPA!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lupa pupa fupa dupa lol


----------



## lauren10

OH!! yeah ok....I'd take pupa...and I could get lipo or a good pussy girdle.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Pussy girdle omg i cant!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im guna start bding cd 12 which is on wedsday, i think thats a good day to start what do you guys think. Cd13 im getting my ovidrel shot, or should i start bding cd11...

Ahh lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO you girls are cray cray this morning! I try and step away for 20min to work and look what happens!!!!! :haha:

Love the name Lauren!!!! xxx

Jessy same symptom here...verything crossed chica!!!!!!!!!

Lisa baby :wave: loads of BD'ing soooo soon!!!!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!

Stace how ya feeling today? Did you sleep lots last night?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wait wait wait....hold up....puffy vadge?!?! I seriously don't remember that one haha!!!! U guys kill me some days! Needed that laugh thanks girls!
Well I hope its a good symptom for you jess!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jeez, I go out to walk the dog and this is what I come back to haha! Im going to get lo from nursery now - cant wait to see what convo awaits me upon my return ;-)


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Wait wait wait....hold up....puffy vadge?!?! I seriously don't remember that one haha!!!! U guys kill me some days! Needed that laugh thanks girls!
> Well I hope its a good symptom for you jess!

Ya huh!!

Sooo LUPA or PUPA??


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> OH!! yeah ok....I'd take pupa...and I could get lipo or a good pussy girdle.

Agreed!! I'd girdle the shizz outta that for sure!


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo i like this game let's play it for a bit! Kkkkk Would you rather:

-Be permanetly LUPA 
OR
-Have a mini peen as ur clit

??????

Decisions decisions..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Bored, works sucks wanna go home!!!!


----------



## Krippy

My time zone is so far behind all of you...It is barely 7 am here and I have to catch with 4-5 pages! LOL

Fat vadge...mine has been fat too and guess what !?!?!?!?!


I got my :bfp: this morning! Pink line in 2 minutes! Whoop whoop!

Finally got it at 19 dpo...but who knows maybe I ovulated later than I thought! Either way it is there! I am shaking!


----------



## jessy1101

Awsome Kristin congrats!


----------



## Twinkie210

That is a tough one... I think I would go with LUPA, a mini peen woudl be hard to explain to a guy...

wait can I pee standing up with this mini peen? I have always wondered why men want to pee standing up... seems pointless to me.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay Kristin!!!! Thats fab news hunny, so happy for you!
Hmm, maybe puffy vadge is a good sign jess!?


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> My time zone is so far behind all of you...It is barely 7 am here and I have to catch with 4-5 pages! LOL
> 
> Fat vadge...mine has been fat too and guess what !?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning! Pink line in 2 minutes! Whoop whoop!
> 
> Finally got it at 19 dpo...but who knows maybe I ovulated later than I thought! Either way it is there! I am shaking!

Oh yeah!!! congrats! another PUPO bump buddy! We need a pic!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> That is a tough one... I think I would go with LUPA, a mini peen woudl be hard to explain to a guy...
> 
> wait can I pee standing up with this mini peen? I have always wondered why men want to pee standing up... seems pointless to me.

Hmmmm...i didnt actualy think of that...i dont think so tho cuz there are women that have mini peens it's just a super duper long clit. So no u cant pee standing up.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so a mini psuedo peen, nope still going with LUPA


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, so a mini psuedo peen, nope still going with LUPA

Agreed! Kkk ur turn give us a would u rather!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg kristin congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! so happy for you girlie!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg jess lol ur clit is longggggggggggggg hahhahaah

when are u testing?


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Kristen :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Did you tell H yet? Are you alone????? SSoooooo happy for ya girl :cloud9:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> omg jess lol ur clit is longggggggggggggg hahhahaah
> 
> when are u testing?

Whaaaa??? OMG noooooooooooooo thankfully it's super duper cute and standard size!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK let me think of something...

Would you rather fart in your Dr.'s face during a pap or have you parent describe their sex life to you...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK let me think of something...
> 
> Would you rather fart in your Dr.'s face during a pap or have you parent describe their sex life to you...

I actualy have a male cousin that went for his prostate exam and start uncontrolably pooing on the doctor's hand and the doctor himself...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK let me think of something...
> 
> Would you rather fart in your Dr.'s face during a pap or have you parent describe their sex life to you...

Would my parents be into freaky deaky crazy assss shizz? And how long would i have to listen to them?


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG Kristen :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Did you tell H yet? Are you alone????? SSoooooo happy for ya girl :cloud9:

Yes I told DH...He is leaving on Monday for 2 1/2 weeks for work so it couldn't be more perfect timing. I will be alone for my first tests, etc. but that is fine!

I am on :cloud9:

I just can't believe it is really happening...but I also knew that I was pregnant! I had no doubt but...those crazy pregnancy tests on Monday and not getting a positive until 19 dpo. Ovulation must have been off but this why you always have sex after you ovulation date as well! :)

Thanks for all of the support ladies!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OK let me think of something...
> 
> Would you rather fart in your Dr.'s face during a pap or have you parent describe their sex life to you...

Fart wise is it an actual assy fart or a vaginal queef???


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK let me think of something...
> 
> Would you rather fart in your Dr.'s face during a pap or have you parent describe their sex life to you...
> 
> Fart wise is it an actual assy fart or a vaginal queef???Click to expand...

Nope stanky room clearing dog fart...

And parents wise, they are major sex freaks and you are confined in a room with them for at least 2 hrs.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK let me think of something...
> 
> Would you rather fart in your Dr.'s face during a pap or have you parent describe their sex life to you...
> 
> Fart wise is it an actual assy fart or a vaginal queef???Click to expand...
> 
> Nope stanky room clearing dog fart...
> 
> And parents wise, they are major sex freaks and you are confined in a room with them for at least 2 hrs.Click to expand...

.....is it my regular doctor or just an exam by a random doctor in the hospital???


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL u girls kill me! Definately rather fart on my Dr than listen to my parents!!!!

Kristen life has a funny way of working out hun! Is Dh over the moon? Such an amazing feeling hun :) You gonna be just fine sweetie and we gonna be here with ya every step of the way :hugs:


----------



## themarshas

Wow you girls have been chatting away this morning. Sorry I haven't been on, yesterday was a whirlwind. Meeting after meeting after work then Homeowners association annual meetings all night. I'm sick of meetings! Bleck! Literally, my butt hurt from sitting all day yest. 

OMG CONGRATS KRISTIN!! I'm loving all these BFPs!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK let me think of something...
> 
> Would you rather fart in your Dr.'s face during a pap or have you parent describe their sex life to you...
> 
> Fart wise is it an actual assy fart or a vaginal queef???Click to expand...
> 
> Nope stanky room clearing dog fart...
> 
> And parents wise, they are major sex freaks and you are confined in a room with them for at least 2 hrs.Click to expand...
> 
> .....is it my regular doctor or just an exam by a random doctor in the hospital???Click to expand...

Seriously you are over thinking this. Your regular Dr. you will have to see again.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am going with farting too...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> OK let me think of something...
> 
> Would you rather fart in your Dr.'s face during a pap or have you parent describe their sex life to you...
> 
> Fart wise is it an actual assy fart or a vaginal queef???Click to expand...
> 
> Nope stanky room clearing dog fart...
> 
> And parents wise, they are major sex freaks and you are confined in a room with them for at least 2 hrs.Click to expand...
> 
> .....is it my regular doctor or just an exam by a random doctor in the hospital???Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously you are over thinking this. Your regular Dr. you will have to see again.Click to expand...

I know that's the fun part!! LOL


----------



## Krippy

He was excited...I kept telling him that I knew I was but he didn't believe me. He was worried about me...was worried what would happen if it didn't turn out positive! He is a sweetheart.


----------



## jessy1101

I'm going with farting too too. 

Would you rather have a weenie for a nose or a vadgy for a mouth?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg i pick the fart stace, 

i remember in highschool the 2 most popular people (gag) were dating and he went down on her and she farted in his face.

Her name was cassie, so her new nick name for the whole year was gassie cassie..lol omg imagine!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris thats great news hunni!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jess idk thats a tough one!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Is it a smelly vadge or normal one???


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Is it a smelly vadge or normal one???

Smelly.

Also to take in consideration is that when u get a yeast infection that shizz will come out too.

And everytime u sneeze with a peeny u'll get some jizzy in ur kleenex.

Food for thought :blush:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And remember death is not an option :haha::haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, going with weenie for nose... here is the reason

If I have a regular nose, but smelly vadgy mouth, then I would be smelling that all day, but I don't think I would have to be tasting that shizzy shnoze.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wa wa waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## lauren10

KRISTIN!!!!!!!! Congrats!! i knew it. I did. I should do psychic readings myself. so happy for you!! 

so girls, when it rains it pours, and it's going to be raining BFPs!!

Definitely fart. Doctors make so much money they deserve to get farted on every once in a while. 

penis for a nose or vag for a mouth!! i don't even think I can answer that!!! hjahahahahaha that's so funny to think about. 

Ok girls, here is a picture of what we'll all look like before you know it. mad ass pregnant bitches!!! lolololololl


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Lauren loveeeee!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Does the gun come with the belly???? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## lauren10

how about this one? i can't tell you how hard I laughed when we were doing this...I was crying and peeing.


----------



## jkb11

KRISTEN- I AM SOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU AND HUBBY! CONGRATS HUNNI:happydance::happydance::happydance:

oh my where has the conversation gone this am. Y'all seriously had me gagging:haha: 

Jess and rach- it is almost testing time for y'all! FX'D!!!!!

EMMA SO GLAD YOU HAVE THE ALL CLEAR!:kiss:

STACE YAY THAT TEST IS JUST BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Krippy

Is that you in those crazy pictures!?!? That is hilarious!


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, that is a little scary Lauren!

I think I wouldn't dare cross a hormonal pregnant woman with a gun! That seems like a bad combination....

Those are way to funny!


----------



## lauren10

Krippy said:


> Is that you in those crazy pictures!?!? That is hilarious!

yes it's me at almost 39 weeks!! lol......omg


----------



## Krippy

Hahahahaha! That is priceless~


----------



## lauren10

i know it's twisted, i was hoping the pupo girls would get it :) 

i'm heading home for the afternoon before the weather gets too crazy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lauren thats great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Kristin!!!

I have a question about IB. what color is it? earlier when I went pee I wiped and there was orangish looking like..... tissue? that's kinda what it looked like. I wiped 2 more times and there was a little more. now its gone. I think I'm 8dpo. and cd24


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha love it Lauren!!!! :haha:
This is about the only pic of me when i was preg, really wish i had more. Look at my chins!!!!
Think i was about 36 weeks here!
 



Attached Files:







em.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol aw emma love it!!! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

So Jess - i think a FRER would work for you now wouldn't it???!:winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

U guys look so good so pregnant i have a feeling im guna be like 3232 pounds..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

babydust818 said:


> congrats kristin!!!
> 
> I have a question about ib. What color is it? Earlier when i went pee i wiped and there was orangish looking like..... Tissue? That's kinda what it looked like. I wiped 2 more times and there was a little more. Now its gone. I think i'm 8dpo. And cd24

i had ib each pregnancy and was a couple dots of light pink maybe even coral-ish color

both times 6dpo i had it.

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thats really good rach!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I was quite lucky, i put on about 22lbs but it was mostly bump & boobs!! When i broke my foot and was in plaster for 8 weeks i thought i would balloon but tbh it was such a hassle trying to make food and i was on crutches so i couldn't carry it to a table or anything to sit down haha!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

22lbs is great!!

lauren how much did you gain the 1st pregnancy w dd? u look great too!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooo sounds good Rach!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> So Jess - i think a FRER would work for you now wouldn't it???!:winkwink:

Emmaaaaaa that's just evil!! LOL


----------



## Krippy

I gained a whopping 75 pounds and I was super active! I even did 2.1 km swim race in a lake at 7 1/2 months. Goes to show that you can't control how much wait you gain! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- if the spotting I had was IB, mine was like pink CM, and I had a little bit of just red spotting too.

Emma- love the pic! I don't have any of my preggo pics electronically (DS is going to be 9 this year, so we didn't have a digital camera...


----------



## jessy1101

Rach verry interesting bout the spotting....All i know is that i had pink at 10pm tuesday night then more pink on wednesday that turned the weirdest color late at night..sorta like a pink grey liquid lol. And havent had anything since that. 

I've checked my cervix a tinny bit and nuttin all up in there either LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

I gained 40 with DS... but he was almost 10 lbs, so by my 6 week check up all the weight was off plus some!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Rach- if the spotting I had was IB, mine was like pink CM, and I had a little bit of just red spotting too.
> 
> Emma- love the pic! I don't have any of my preggo pics electronically (DS is going to be 9 this year, so we didn't have a digital camera...

Ditto it turned a sorta pink red at one point but it was only when i was checking my cervix. Other then that it was cm tinged mucus on tp but hardly any.

Crazy tho u hear some women have it for almost 5 days! Which is cray cray..


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess- pinky grey goo LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess- pinky grey goo LOL

Well it's what it was!! LOL i dont control color tinge up there hhhhiiiihiiii


----------



## keepthefaithx

youve had everyone crayola color in your goo LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> youve had everyone crayola color in your goo LOLOL

OMG i know!! What's up with that whackness!

I'd also like to transform the color pink grey into the new color word called snickerdoodle.

Sooo i had the strangest gush of snickerdoodle in my cervix..what was up with that?


----------



## lauren10

i gained about 35 lbs...and I swear 10 of it was in the last 4 weeks! it came out of nowhere!

i think the bit of blood mixed with cervical discharge gives you pretty colors! lol


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> i gained about 35 lbs...and I swear 10 of it was in the last 4 weeks! it came out of nowhere!
> 
> i think the bit of blood mixed with cervical discharge gives you pretty colors! lol

Snickerdoodle Lauren it's called snickerdoodle.


----------



## keepthefaithx

wait we are calling goo snickerdoodle now lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> wait we are calling goo snickerdoodle now lol

We're calling gooey cm with color snickerdoodle. It's the name to best describe that color that comes out :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## babydust818

Lol love you Jess!! Hun I got snickerdoodle in my panties.

just went pee and still nothing. idk what it looked like. it wasn't red. it was orangish. real weird. never saw anything like it before.


----------



## jessy1101

Well Rach having snickerdoodle can be an extremely positive thing soooooo...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am dont have any snickerdoodles i have dry cooch, the clomid does that apprently but starting tomaro estrodial and ill get gooey, maybe even snickerdoodley! lolol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i am dont have any snickerdoodles i have dry cooch, the clomid does that apprently but starting tomaro estrodial and ill get gooey, maybe even snickerdoodley! lolol

Ahhh the wonderfull powers of the snickerdoodle. Hoping u do get some!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

whens the biatch due jess


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> whens the biatch due jess

I'm only 9dpo so not for another 5 days thankfully.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Nicee :)

u feel better w ur infection??


----------



## babydust818

LOL I really dont have snickerdoodle in my panties. I was pretending I was telling OH that when I do!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Nicee :)
> 
> u feel better w ur infection??

OMG yessss tons better!

I'm even planning on doing some serious bowchica wowwow tonight since i've been outta the game for a freakin week!! Do u know how long that is for my cooch???


----------



## keepthefaithx

Um yaaaa!!

Ok so i have a topic lol

how many times a week do you and dh bow chicka woow woow!!!!?!?!?!?

AND IM NOT TALKING ABOUT WHEN YOUR TRYING TO GET PREGGERS IN GENERAL LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Um yaaaa!!
> 
> Ok so i have a topic lol
> 
> how many times a week do you and dh bow chicka woow woow!!!!?!?!?!?

Well the minimum to keep things sugar and spice is 3 times. We cant follow that when were sick and etc but the general is 3 times.

Personnaly my fav tho is 4-5 times buttttt sometimes it's a go and sometimes it isnt LOL.

You?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I WOULD SAY 2-3

and then i play alone sometimes LMAO!

everyone spill the beans lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I WOULD SAY 2-3
> 
> and then i play alone sometimes LMAO!
> 
> everyone spill the beans lol

I play alone sometimes too. Not so much if i've been bangged out but ya i kinda think everybody does right?

It's different for women and men tho. When guys masturbate they are mostly outta the game for a lil while..women? Pffff 2 minutes? LOL


----------



## babydust818

LOL I'd say 1-3


----------



## keepthefaithx

we are no really like sex animals lol

alot of the times we just snuggle we are too tired omg i sound like im 70 haha


----------



## babydust818

oh and same here Jess with playing alone


----------



## MrsMoo72

All snickerdoodle aside Jess :test: !!! PUPO's are on a roll here....


----------



## MrsMoo72

And i think dh plays alone a lot more than i do hehe!! If the volume on the laptop is turned right down then i know something's been going on:haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah but not for nothing when you do it to yourself it doesnt feel great?? lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

when are u guna test ...10dpo?? or ur guna wait???!


----------



## Twinkie210

Girls I am freaking out again. I just went to the bathroom and I am spotting again...


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> when are u guna test ...10dpo?? or ur guna wait???!

Waiting! I want to test but i promissed myself 3 months ago that i would not go crazy with that shizz. It got really bad at a point and i dont wanna go back to that u know?

Sides after the weekend i come back and i'll already b at 12dpo!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Girls I am freaking out again. I just went to the bathroom and I am spotting again...

How much spotting? Color? Are u cramping or any pain?


----------



## jessy1101

Did u have sex with DH within the last day?? I know it can cause major irritation to ur cervix and makes it bleed.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I am freaking out again. I just went to the bathroom and I am spotting again...
> 
> How much spotting? Color? Are u cramping or any pain?Click to expand...

Not a ton, but enough that made it to my undies. It's brown and mixed with my CM, but this is how my MC started. I had some cramps earlier, but nothing major, just felt like normal cramps.

Ugh, I don't want to sit at work anymore!


----------



## Twinkie210

We did have sex last night, but the spotting just started a lunch time... do you really think it is from that?


----------



## lauren10

Stacie, what does the spotting look like? I had spotting at 5 weeks with my DD, so implantation bleeding can come whenever I think! They keep burrowing in.


----------



## lauren10

Brown blood = older blood...so that's a better thing! although I had bright red with my DD and that was ok too.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> We did have sex last night, but the spotting just started a lunch time... do you really think it is from that?

Hmmmm hard to say when it happend to me the first time it was actualy during sex..


----------



## jessy1101

Stace u had really dark lines too on ur FRER..and ur 13 dpo today right? So close to what would of been AF. It really could be left over implantation bleeding i think.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Stacie :hugs: Hopefully it will be nothing like the girls have said. Have you got your 2nd bw back yet? Will you be getting them today?


----------



## jessy1101

I think the best is to keep track of it and pay attention to anything unsual cramping wise, spasms, pain etc.


----------



## jessy1101

Listen can u check ur cervix? See what might come out?? As long as there is no bright red and disconfort or pain u should b ok..


----------



## lauren10

Oh yeah I've heard of breakthrough "period" bleeding too...a woman at work got what she thought were 3 periods but she was pregnant all that time! (and has a healthy 15 year old)


----------



## MrsMoo72

And sub-chorionic haematoma's.... So it could be pleny of things hunny, tyr not to worry and try to take it easy :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

It's seriously crazy how many different things u can have in relation to spotting and bleeding eh? It still freaks me out all those freakin options. Why cant it be easy like ok bleeding is for ur period..and thats it! No either bleeding possible..nadda..zip..fuckall..


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks girls, I know it is not going to help to worry, but it is so hard not to. I had spotting last time and it started off just like this. Brown just every few days, then it gradually went to every day for like a week and then stopped. Then I had my scan that showed a BO.


----------



## Twinkie210

I might take a couple hrs vacation and just go home and take a nap. I'll call my Dr. office on the way home and see if the blood test is back, but I doubt that they will give me the numbers 'cause he isn't in the office on Fridays.


----------



## jessy1101

Take care Stace my thoughts and prayers r with u and the beany. Tons and tons of positive vibes ur way sweety.


----------



## lauren10

that's a good idea....go home and rest. of course it's so worrisome :( let us know how you're doing xxxx


----------



## babydust818

get rest Stace. worrying will only make it worse.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thinking about you :hugs: Keep us posted xxx


----------



## themarshas

Stace- I've had bleeding light twice this time and everything is perfectly fine. The first time was from a papsmear and the 2nd was from sex with DH. Both times it took almost a full day to have the spotting. My aunt had full "period type" bleeding just like she would have had a period the entire time she was pregnant both times. Everyone is different.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I've been thinking that i need a little project to keep me busy for the next couple of months and take my mind off ttc. We bought this house from an elderly couple and it seriously had not been updated since the 70's - and not in a cool retro way!! They had put a brand new kitchen in and that was it. So we have done the living room, bathroom and ds's room and we still have our bedroom and the 3rd bedroom to decorate.

So i was thinking about getting stuck into decorating our room - i'm thinking some nice plum and raspberry colours with silver accessories - making it like a boudoir so by the time it's done dh won't be able to resist hehe!!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma i love the term boudoir it's just uber sexy u know? Mhhmmmm...sexy boudoir..mhhmm..


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW you girls I've missed sooo much :cry:

Ok first I wanna say Stace I know how you're feeling and its ok to worry even when you know you shouldn't! Go rest up and try and remember this time WILL be diffrent :hugs: Also when you speak to the office be honest and explain you're worried maybe they'll sympathise and give you nice high # to let ya rest over the weekend! xxx

Lauren WOW those were really your pics? Holy Hotness!!!!!!!

Emma your DS is adorbale btw...I think that was yesterday :blush:

Jessy good thinking chica...Monday morning though TEST TEST TEST!!!!! We're on a roll here girlie!

Rach good sign hunni! When are you planning on testing? :hugs:

Lisa baby what's on your weekend adgenda? Oh and I'm gonna totally gain 32145 pounds as well!!!!! Eat those salads now girl!!!!!:haha:
Oh and to answer your question before TTC madness kicked in it was ussually 3-4 times a week....ttc was EOD and now.....aim for 1-2:shrug: LOL

Liz candy buddy....still no candy :nope: I had 2 postcard notifications for pick up yesterday and neither were the candy!!!! Sooo cruel to toy with me! LOL


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Stace! Sending you positive vibes!


----------



## themarshas

NewbieLisette said:


> WOW you girls I've missed sooo much :cry:
> 
> Ok first I wanna say Stace I know how you're feeling and its ok to worry even when you know you shouldn't! Go rest up and try and remember this time WILL be diffrent :hugs: Also when you speak to the office be honest and explain you're worried maybe they'll sympathise and give you nice high # to let ya rest over the weekend! xxx
> 
> Lauren WOW those were really your pics? Holy Hotness!!!!!!!
> 
> Emma your DS is adorbale btw...I think that was yesterday :blush:
> 
> Jessy good thinking chica...Monday morning though TEST TEST TEST!!!!! We're on a roll here girlie!
> 
> Rach good sign hunni! When are you planning on testing? :hugs:
> 
> Lisa baby what's on your weekend adgenda? Oh and I'm gonna totally gain 32145 pounds as well!!!!! Eat those salads now girl!!!!!:haha:
> Oh and to answer your question before TTC madness kicked in it was ussually 3-4 times a week....ttc was EOD and now.....aim for 1-2:shrug: LOL
> 
> Liz candy buddy....still no candy :nope: I had 2 postcard notifications for pick up yesterday and neither were the candy!!!! Sooo cruel to toy with me! LOL

Sad! Should be there any day! It'd be faster to drive it there hahaha. It's probably sitting at customs still... stupid postal services.


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace positive vibes your way ! im sure ur fine hunni! did you call ur dr to tell him?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just finished a crying fit, like OMG im so mad.

this fking ovidrel doesnt want to be covered ...OK FINE! we will pay for it....140 bucks, what can i do..i need it. it takes up to 72 hours to deliver i need it by wedsday, back and forth back and forth, shes like well to change it to self pay is going to take a while....wtf just put it in as self freaking pay!

im calling emblem now bc ive had it , they are making me call all over and being diks about it, i need this revolved

sorry for ranting but wtf when will i get a change to relax holy shit u know!

like literally nothing go right with me ttcing i swear :(


----------



## babydust818

idk when to test. I'm thinking maybe sun or Mon. when do y'all think I should? I have 10 miU tests.


----------



## keepthefaithx

sounds good rach fxd!!


----------



## babydust818

thanks gf!


----------



## MrsMoo72

What a load of balls Lisa! :growlmad: Hope you get it sorted soon xx

Will you be 10dpo on Sunday Rach? Give it a go...What harm can it do?! :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey girls I just wanted to update you. I called my Dr and my hcg went up to 138, so it almost quadrupledin 48 hrs. The nurse thinks the spotting is from sex, so she told me to take it easy this weekend and no sex for a week. I go back on Monday for more bloodwork.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie WOW that is one strong beany you got in there girlie!!!!! Soooo happy for ya! Rest up sweetie pie :hugs:

Lisa totally sucks hunni! Deep breaths, its not gonna be for long this crap you'll see! Nice and KU this cycle babe :hugs:

Rach Sunday Sunday Sunday :winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay stace thats great!!!! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap Stace thats high!! Me thinks u have nuttin to worry bout chica im happy for u!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Stacie thats fantastic news! Rest up xxx


----------



## babydust818

DEAR LORDY! I had to re-read everything from today because i was updating from work! lmfao omg Jess... a fucking dick for a nose and cooka for a mouth?!? umm, i have no freakin idea! Peenie clit, lmfao omg. You kill me. I was dying here re-reading all this. Especially when you said yours was standard size! I knew a girl who had a huge clit that stick out of her lips. Reason why i knew is because my other friend saw it. ewwwwie! Lauren it didnt even let me see your pics you posted! I think they took them down because i saw Emmas preggo belly. Which by the way, Emma you are beautiful! So cute! Stacie OMG that's an AMAZING bean you have inside of you. That's wonderful news. Don't over think things. Just relax, talk to your bean and enjoy your pregnancy. You're going to be FINE! 

AFM, dude i have a lower backache. Idk if it's from making beds all damn day or what. It aches. No cramps just sooo achy, right in the damn center at the very bottom. UGH. I think i'm gonna test on Monday or Tuesday. Idk if i can hold out that damn long. AF is suppose to be here Thursday. I have everything crossed for myself and Jessy. We so need to board the BFP train!!! If i am pregnant my EDD is Oct 10. Crazy because my sisters twins will be 2 on Oct 13.


----------



## crystalclaro

Twinkie210 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> My time zone is so far behind all of you...It is barely 7 am here and I have to catch with 4-5 pages! LOL
> 
> Fat vadge...mine has been fat too and guess what !?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning! Pink line in 2 minutes! Whoop whoop!
> 
> Finally got it at 19 dpo...but who knows maybe I ovulated later than I thought! Either way it is there! I am shaking!
> 
> AWESOME !!!! I knew it :) :happydance:Click to expand...


----------



## babydust818

Ugh the achy pains in my back is going into my legs now too. My right one especially. I hope it's not an extremely early AF. Since my MC in august my cycles have been 33, 31, 32, 29 and 29 days long. Having a 24 one would be ridiculous. The achyness is really friggin annoying. My back is the worst.

I have a topic for today : Do you shave your cooka before you go to your gyno appts? I always do. I feel embarrassed if i don't. I have gone in there before without shaving but i feel like they're staring at it like "hmmm which angle should i go in at?".


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Ugh the achy pains in my back is going into my legs now too. My right one especially. I hope it's not an extremely early AF. Since my MC in august my cycles have been 33, 31, 32, 29 and 29 days long. Having a 24 one would be ridiculous. The achyness is really friggin annoying. My back is the worst.
> 
> I have a topic for today : Do you shave your cooka before you go to your gyno appts? I always do. I feel embarrassed if i don't. I have gone in there before without shaving but i feel like they're staring at it like "hmmm which angle should i go in at?".

I do for my yearly exam. Well I don do a full on shave, I do some major trimming and them shave the bikini line. I don't like shaving completely because it makes me feel like I am about 10 years old LOL. Plus I have super sensitive skin and when I shave it all I end up with major razor burn. I will say that I was not that good about grooming with my pregnancy with DS. By the time I was 9 months pregnant there was no way I was going to see that bush to trim of anyway!

To add to the question... Do you make sure you legs are shaved too? And socks or mo socks during your pap? I usually go no socks, so I have to make sure my toe nails are painted too, oh and I always shave my legs. Man I groom more.for my Dr than I do for DH!


----------



## twinkle2

Yay, Twinkie just saw this post and had to comment to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Really happy for you, how exciting!!!!! Gives me a bit of hope too - I can't remember did you say you had a short LP? And if so what did you do to extend it? I am using progesterone cream for the first time this month but only started yesterday (5dpo) so not sure if it's too late to make a difference. Usually spot 10dpo and full AF 11 dpo (which FF says is a 10 day LP) but have had cramps since 4dpo so got paranoid! 
Anyway - just had to comment to say how pleased I am for you, hope you're feeling well and looking forward to a happy and healthy 9 months! xx

ps- with regards to the "bush trimmage" I went for a brazillian at 38 weeks pregnant with my DS but they refused to do it so just ended up with a normal bikini wax instead!


----------



## Twinkie210

twinkle2 said:


> Yay, Twinkie just saw this post and had to comment to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Really happy for you, how exciting!!!!! Gives me a bit of hope too - I can't remember did you say you had a short LP? And if so what did you do to extend it? I am using progesterone cream for the first time this month but only started yesterday (5dpo) so not sure if it's too late to make a difference. Usually spot 10dpo and full AF 11 dpo (which FF says is a 10 day LP) but have had cramps since 4dpo so got paranoid!
> Anyway - just had to comment to say how pleased I am for you, hope you're feeling well and looking forward to a happy and healthy 9 months! xx
> 
> ps- with regards to the "bush trimmage" I went for a brazillian at 38 weeks pregnant with my DS but they refused to do it so just ended up with a normal bikini wax instead!

Thanks Twinkle! So far I have had a couple scares with some spotting, but both my hcg and progesterone numbers seem to be fine on the two blood tests I have had. Yes I had a short LP, usually around 11 days, but the cycle before this one it was only 7! The only thing I did for my LP was taking Prometrium during my LP. My Dr upped the dose to 400mg per day now. So I am proof there is hope for people with short LPs! I hope the progesterone cream works for you!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Stacie how you doing this morning?


----------



## lauren10

Happy sat morning to ya! 
Stacie that's wonderful!!! Do you feel lots better? 

Rach I took the pictures back down. They're kind of crazy and inappropriate so just gave everyone a peek.


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- I am feeling a little better. Still spotting some, but not as much as yesterday.

Laurn- I don't think the pics were inappropriate, but they were a little crazy. But in a cute way.


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Stace i wonder u know how ur last set of numbers was actualy really really high? Have u thought that since they quadruppled it could be do to some double beanies in there??? Oooooooo can u actualy find that out with just ur hcg or u need a scan??

Lauren i loved those pics they were hilarious and super cute!!

Twinkle how r u chica??? We havent seen u in forever lololol.

Rach still feel icky? Did u end up with some snickerdoodle???

Happy saturday to all! Shaving wise i am a total groom freak when i go for my yearly i even make sure my underarms are freshly shaved!! And they dont even look there LOL buttttt u never know! Gotta b prepared no mather what. I've actualy already tried a brazillian wax. Omggg i only managed to get half done and had to stop the girl. I could put jeans or undies on for the full day i was sooooo swollen..'shiver'...


----------



## babydust818

LOL no snickerdoodle Jess! 

I do shave my cooka, legs and armpits. I also DO wear socks as well. Youd think i'd be use to it by now but i HATE them dr. appts. I always dread it. When i'm pregnant it will be different. 

Lauren okay girlie. didnt know if they took them down or not. LOL

AFM, woke up this morning feel mucho better. no more achyness. yay! I am still really tired though. Ughhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace too funny, i groom up more for my ob then dh too!!

too funny lolol

how are you feeling??!

kristin how are you hunni!

all these bfps up in here!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL Jessy. I thought that too, so I did some googling and it could be from two beanies or it could be from just one healthy one. Apparently it is not uncommon for hcg to double everyday in early pregnancy, mine doubled in 21 hrs! I am going with just one in there.


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess are you snickerdoodling?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace twins omg!! that would be SOOOOO AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Hey all! Thanks Lisa I am doing well...Up at 6am this morning because I can't sleep...I am just way too excited!

Just soaking in all of the my symptoms...Tired and cranky and loving it! lol

Bbs are sore and I have light cramps which means LO is burrowing nice and deep in there. I go for blood work on Monday so I am excited about that and then an early scan about 2-3 weeks after that! :) In BC you are able to access all of your bloodwork tests online within 30 days of the test so I will definitely be checking that early Tuesday morning!

How are you all today? Any plans for the weekend? When is our next round of testers?


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> stace twins omg!! that would be SOOOOO AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hold up girl! My numbers are in the normal range for a singleton. Let's not get ahead of ourselves. LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess are you snickerdoodling?!

Lololol nope no snickerdoodle anywhere on my personna lolol. But it s only 10dpo soooo we have to wait and see i guess. Im thinking it s a no this month but i think that every month duhhh

Stace we shall see wont we? Teeheeee it sounds so ominous dun dun dunnnnnn


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo lots of excitement coming up!!
Crystal, is that your ds? If so you have some gorgeous babies there! Where u at in your cycle?
Lisette - another lady on the pal thread lost her baby :-( lots of sadness on there lately. Hope you're doing ok?


----------



## babydust818

I hate my job!!!! ugh lunch time is soon. me so hungy. I had a little like stabbing pains in the side of my stomach. on the side of my belly button. hurt bad. I swear this is the LONGEST 2ww ever


----------



## jkb11

hi girlies! STACE- i love the numbers!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Got to work again tonight.... so ready to be done with night shift... 3 more nights then on to days:thumbup: hope everybody has a great day!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

How's everyone's weekend going?

Emma how absolutely horrible :( Out of all girls too...we were a day apart & tested together & stuff :( poor poor girl...heartbreaking!

I'm doing good...got 12hrs sleep & feeling like myself for the first time in a long time :)


----------



## crystalclaro

MrsMoo72 said:


> Ooo lots of excitement coming up!!
> Crystal, is that your ds? If so you have some gorgeous babies there! Where u at in your cycle?
> Lisette - another lady on the pal thread lost her baby :-( lots of sadness on there lately. Hope you're doing ok?

hi Moo :) yes that is my baby boy :) he is my little prince charming, thank you I think my kids are uber gorgeous too!!! but i am there mom so I'm biased. 
I am on cycle day 9 ... a long way to go ..... started charting my BBT this cycle but I don't really know what to think of the numbers yet. And what if I test a half hr different ? do I do anything to adjust my temp?? or does FF just figure it out?? I have figured out that when I have a low blood sugar my temp goes higher.


----------



## babydust818

ughhhhhhhh when is this day gonna be overrrrr? I can't wait for Monday so I can test but that's still even really early. I just am so anxious.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i was always a fan of early testing (like starting from 8dpo) lol yea i know..well my first pregnancy i got bfp at 8dpo!

anyways-

after experiencing chemical pregnancy im scared now, im not even guna test by myself, my ob is doing it for me now

whens ur af due rach?

how are my girlies doing today???


----------



## babydust818

My AF is due Feb 2nd. So next Thursday.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oo okay i hope this is ur month rach


----------



## babydust818

ME TOO! I been reading up on it and it's such a 50/50 thing. I'm just so sick of waiting. Idk why i'm so damn anxious. Guess because i've been TTC forever now since my miscarriage.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hear u...it sucks alot :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Felling a little better this morning. The spotting has pretty much stopped. Of course, when I start to think OK, things might actually work out this time, I kind of start to freak out again. I just don't want to get too excited yet. I am so anxious to get my next blood test!

Rach- I have everything crossed for you!

Lisa- Oooo you should be Oing soon... so exciting!

Lisette- yeah for lots of sleep and feeling like yourself again.

I keep waiting to feel some sort of symptom that tells me "Yes you are pregnant". But I haven't really had that yet. I get the random wave of nausea, or a pain in my boob, but pretty much nothing else. But I didn't have symptoms with DS and only a few last time, so maybe I just don't get too many symptoms, or maybe it is still too early...


----------



## babydust818

Stacie i think it's still too early! Wait it out another 2 weeks and i bet you will have a few more. Once you get more pregnant, i imagine the symptoms will build up! And if it doesn't, then luck you! As long as those numbers are fine, then you and baby boop are fine! :)

AFM, I'm going to test in the morning. I still think that's even way too early. I'll be 11dpo (i think). I could have even O'd later than i thought. idk! I still think it's going to be a bfn. Af is due Thurs and i believe last time i didn't get my BFP until the day of or maybe even after AF was suppose to come. I did have a dream last night i had a bfp, but i've had them before. I got my hopes up so high and i'm so scared they're going to come crashing down. I just never ever had 'stuff' come out like that 6 days before my period. Idk.. could be wishful thinking, but im not going to give up.


----------



## MrsMoo72

If the snickerdoodle was ib Rach then i think you can test 2 days after? 

You only just missed af right Stace? So will prob be a while before symptoms start showing...think it's at about 6 weeks?


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck Rach! I got both my BFPs at 10dpo (this time might have actually been 9, because I am not sure I believe my O date on FF). You might just be one of those ladies that it takes awhile for HCG to get into your urine. 

Thanks Emma, I know it is early, but I am so anxious! I feel like a crazy person! LOL

Well I decided to tell my sister last night, I wasn't going to tell my family until after I get an U/S, but she invited me over for a "wine" night so, I figured she would eventually ask why I wasn't drinking. She was so excited. She was in the delivery room with DS and asked if she was going to be in the room with this one. I said she could if she wanted to... Her and her husband are trying to get pregnant too. She is about ready to start cycle #7, so I think she is getting frustrated. I feel bad for her and can sympathize. She showed me her charts and she has the completely text book cycles (must be nice) but she smokes and her husband smokes, so I am wondering if that is hurting their chances. I wish she would stop smoking.


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaaa sunday already??? How is it that i blinked and poof sunday lolol

Stace glad the spotting is over! For the smoking thing it s hard to say my friend actualy smoked all threw her pregnancy..which im not a fan of..and had a super healthy baby no probs...

Rach news yet?? Did u test this morning? Im not doing nadda till 14dpo and if i get no spotting or my AF that morning then i ll test..i cant go crazy bout squiting for lines again it makes me too cray cray.

What up all my chicas?? Im drinking the new xlarge timmies and omgggg yumm but too big lol.


----------



## Twinkie210

Where are all the PUPOs at?


----------



## jkb11

:flower:morning! well for me anyways ( worked night shift)
hope everybody is doing great! 
Rach- did you test???


----------



## babydust818

Kim no i didn't test. I am going to in the morning. Praying it's a BFP. Praying super duper hard. How you doing hun?!

Jessy did you finish that coffee? LOL,. how big is it? they have timmys around here somewhere but no real close. 14dpo is def a safe bet to test. i wish i could wait that long. you go girlfriend!!

Stacie lucky you to get a BFP on 10dpo. I think i'm one of them people that it does take a little longer... WAHH!! Oh well.

Hey Emma :wave:, Lauren :wave: Liz :wave: Lisette :wave: Crystal :wave: Kristin :wave: Lisa :wave:


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey whether it comes at 10dpo, 12dpo, or 14dpo or later it is still a BFP... FX'd for you!


----------



## Krippy

I was indulging in a long pregnancy nap...Loving those! :)

Rach: I did a lot of praying this cycle...not very common for me. But it seemed to help me out...FX'd for you tomorrow! And remember I only got my first clear positive at 19 dpo before were only faint pinkies. Don't give up hope! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

How was everyone's sunday? 

Kristen nice long pg nap :) The Best!!! I'm reeling from my first weekend without one!

Stace how ya feeling love?

Rach got every little bit of me crossed! How many dpo tmmr? xxxxxx

Jessy mmmm timmies...soooo yummy! Hey do u ever go to Laval? U gotta...gotta...gotta stop in at "Puffs" google it! And while there get a frappe sweet with milk! Mmmmmm this was my heaven today!

Lisa babe where u at? How u feeling this weekend? 

Emma :wave: how was H's bday weekend? Lots a ..ahem..bow chica wow wow?

Lauren I miss ya! Whatcha up to sweetie?

Liz, Çrystal, Kim :wave: hope u girls are doing great too!

AFM I'm back from seeing my aunt who I haven't seen in over a year...iishhh..really hard explaining the weight gain but I think I pulled it off! One more week to my bday & next scan & then I can finally tell people including her! She's as close as my mom :) Besides that have been a hormonal crying mess but atleast have more energy & did some chores & shopping this weekend! YaY for that! Lol dam it...back to work tmmr! Wwwaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Twinkie210

I'm feeling pretty good today! I have been pretty lazy and spent most of the day laying in bed, LOL, but tomorrow is going to be a long day, so I figure why not rest up now?

OK, I bit the bullet and changed my ticker to a pregnancy ticker... I am hoping I don't jinx myself.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawww Stacie girl good job with the ticker...this is ur rainbow :) Enjoy it xxxx


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls for the support :hugs:

Lisette i will be 11dpo tmrw, or at least i think. Not sure because i never used any opk's this month. I'm just going by what i was 'feeling' around what i think was O time. we shall see. Friday is the day i had the spotting. All i know is i am SO tired. Had a long day at work. So glad to be home.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls!

lisette im doing okay, countown to bd starts!!! lol

how u feeling stace!?

hows all my preggies

sup rach & jessy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

where ya been today lisa lou!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for the new preggy tickers!!

Good luck rach xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

You up yet Rach? Get to testing hehe!!


----------



## babydust818

it was a bfn. I still have faith!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Boooo! Well, still a few more days, i'm always a late bfp'er!


----------



## Twinkie210

BFNs suck! But no AF, so you are still in this month!


----------



## MrsMoo72

DH's bday was fab! Yummy thai food at the place where dh almost proposed then yummy sweets at the cinema hehe! No bow chicka wow wow tho Lisette as i'm still spotting on & off and dh has got a severe case of man-flu!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

How's you Stacie?


----------



## jkb11

BOO! FX'D FOR YA!!! YOUR NOT OUT YET CHICA:kiss:


babydust818 said:


> it was a bfn. I still have faith!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww noo MAN COLD????? wwwwaaaaaaaaaaaa - sorry to hear still spotting on & off :(

Rach FX crossed sweetie...give it a few days for sure! 

How's everyone feeling this morning? I can't believe we're back at Monday already! I wanna be in BED!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

When i had the last scan she said my lining was still 7mm thick so i knew there would be a bit more to come but everytime i think it's stopped it starts again! Only bits here and there though.

How you feeling anyway? Bump yet? 10 weeks 2moro???!! Whaaat, where did that go??:thumbup:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma sweetie you are one tough cookie! I hope all this is over really soon for ya! How is your boudoir decor project coming along?

AFM I've got bloat/bump since my first PG! LOL Only diffrence is its harder or softer depending! I'm sooo round in the face though its a little nuts! Just very PUFFY! LOL Oh well..don't care...just happy I'm getting through the weeks...feels like I held my breathe for the first 9weeks to my scan so now I'm trying to remember how to breathe :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

Yuckyness all around this morning. It's monday and i woke up to red spotting beurkkkk AF is pretty much upon me. Ohh well i'm glad i witheld myself from testing and line checking and etc.

I think i'm going to call my doctor today tho and get everything looked at. The bleeding and everything we're pretty scary this month. Plus i'm going to have to go back with a urologist due to my bad kidney infection boooo..i have been followed by 3 different ones since i was 16 and trust me it sucks. But it's health purposes sooo what can u do?

What should i get checked out? My progesterones had come back perfect and my thyroid came back perfect. Sperm testing for DH which is fine with him but then what? Genetic testing? Ovulation testing? I figure i have nuttin to loose and if they do find something better now then in a freakin year huh?

Rach dont give up yet could just need a few more days for hcg to build up!

Lisette wooooooooo 10 weeks tomorrow!! Jesus where did time fly huh?

Emma icky spotting sucks hunny. Hopefully it will all be over tomorrow!

How is everybody else????


----------



## MrsMoo72

And only a week till you get to see little peanut again!! :happydance:

Boudoir seduction still in the planning stages!! I've been looking online for furniture/paint colours this morning.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Jessy baby :hugs: Sorry its such a sucky monday for you! I think its a great idea to go get tested again...wish I could help with some ideas???

Emma I'd love to see some idea's when you start putting in together! I can'tw ait for next week....just praying everything is still good so I can tell my immedicate family before my cruise and have a Happy bday...seriously that's all I want!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Awww Jessy baby :hugs: Sorry its such a sucky monday for you! I think its a great idea to go get tested again...wish I could help with some ideas???
> 
> Emma I'd love to see some idea's when you start putting in together! I can'tw ait for next week....just praying everything is still good so I can tell my immedicate family before my cruise and have a Happy bday...seriously that's all I want!

Ahhh thx sweety!! I'm actualy doing ok tho honestly. I'm dissapointed a bit but i figure it's not the end of the world. I know i cant be infertile or anything since i've gotten preg before but maybe my body needs something to be able to conceive again? Or i'm worried for nuttin and it will just take some time LOLOL. I hate waiting i guess that's all. Sides like i was saying getting tested now and if all looks good then i'll get some piece of mind and just wait it out. If they find something then we can fix it now and get on the right track!

Ahhh i'm happy to have positive thoughts tho i'm not all doom and gloom or anything. Sides i got u guys to biatch it out with sooooo s'all good :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Holy poopy can i also add that after 420 posts..419 after this one LOL we will have the most replies in the TTCAL group??? Dayuummmmmmm


----------



## Krippy

Good for you for not giving up hope Rach! It isn't over until the witch get you! FX'd for you!


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear about the AF Jessy...what a witch! I would definitely go back to see your Doctor and hopefully you can get some answers! Thinking of you!


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> Sorry to hear about the AF Jessy...what a witch! I would definitely go back to see your Doctor and hopefully you can get some answers! Thinking of you!

Ahhhh thx Kristin! I'm staying positive so no worries there. Sides things will work out eventualy no doubt about that LOL.

How r u doing?


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the AF Jessy...what a witch! I would definitely go back to see your Doctor and hopefully you can get some answers! Thinking of you!
> 
> Ahhhh thx Kristin! I'm staying positive so no worries there. Sides things will work out eventualy no doubt about that LOL.
> 
> How r u doing?Click to expand...

Things will work out...Positive vibes are the best solution and the only thing in your control!

Doing well going for blood tests today, see my endocrinologist on Wednesday, and then I will have an early scan within the next 2 weeks. Still in a little bit of disbelief...just trying to soak everything in. I took everything for granted with RJ...going to appreciate and love every moment of this rainbow!


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the AF Jessy...what a witch! I would definitely go back to see your Doctor and hopefully you can get some answers! Thinking of you!
> 
> Ahhhh thx Kristin! I'm staying positive so no worries there. Sides things will work out eventualy no doubt about that LOL.
> 
> How r u doing?Click to expand...
> 
> Things will work out...Positive vibes are the best solution and the only thing in your control!
> 
> Doing well going for blood tests today, see my endocrinologist on Wednesday, and then I will have an early scan within the next 2 weeks. Still in a little bit of disbelief...just trying to soak everything in. I took everything for granted with RJ...going to appreciate and love every moment of this rainbow!Click to expand...

Exactly! And i'm a positive person sooooooo yuppp.

You enjoy every moment of this pregnancy! :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Wow 1 more day and january will already be over! How freakin cray cray is that??!!?


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow girlies I missed alot already this morning! I just got back from blood test #3... should have the numbers tomorrow some time. The nurse said everything looks great so far, they just want to keep monitoring me since I am so early still.

Jessy- boo for AF, but if it is only spotting you never know...

Kristin- Good Luck with the blood tests!

Emma- Woo Hoo for the bedroom remodel... I hope you give us pics!

Well I don't know how much I will be on today, sooooo busy at work and trying my hardest to get caught up!


----------



## babydust818

ew we have to hurry up and move onto the next page... this is page 666, sign of the devil. AHHH!!!!!! 

Jessy you aren't out yet until AF is flowing. Some girls spot real bad and then POOF they're prego and didn't even know it!!!!

Kim thanks for the positive words hun, i'm def trying to stay positive. 

Stace can't wait to hear back about the blood results. 

Kristin great thinking. never take anything for granted! Happy you have your rainbow.

as for everyone else.... :wave: hiiii!


----------



## lauren10

good morning ladies!!! Rach hang in there honey!!!

Jessy...boo for AF!!! I think you should try giving hubby extra extra high antioxidant foods so he'll have super-sperm for this go 'round. I know you said they were ok already, but it can't hurt...and something easy to try! Load him up!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Foods_highest_in_antioxidants.jpg

DH is out in the field this week....bah!! sucks worse for him though I suppose...outside in this cold day and night!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all!!!

how is everyone doing sorry ive been mia my computer at home is broke and i was so busy today, everyone fill me in w their day!!!!!!!!?!?!!? 

xoxoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy af...NOOO im sorry hunni this month is ur month!


----------



## jkb11

sorry jess:hugs: great outlook and plan:thumbup: i am not sure about canada but when i went for my initial consultation here with a reproductive endocrinologist. the appointment lasted like 2.5 hours. he ordered tons and tons of blood work. reviewed me cycle history ( i had documented over a years worth of trying and start/stop of AF), HE did a full physical exam and discussed his plans with me and what path i would want to take. .... 
If i were you just be sure to go to the reproductive endocrinologist and not just you OB/GYN. if you go to the RE then they will look at everything related to concieveing !!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im thinking about taking off from work feb 24, the day my angel wud be born, i dont think i can handle sitting here....ahhhh


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> Im thinking about taking off from work feb 24, the day my angel wud be born, i dont think i can handle sitting here....ahhhh

You should! Take a personal day and maybe you can do something nice to honor your little angel!


----------



## Twinkie210

I think you should too! My due date is on a Sunday, and I am glad. I don't think I could go to work that day either!


----------



## jessy1101

It's not actualy AF yet just u know the yucky spotting and cramping. Probably around the corner i guess..

Lauren ooo i'll definetly start over feeding him some of those! lolol

Kim i think to see one of those i have to get a recommendation from my doctor..not sure tho so i'll definetly ask her..but i think she will be the one sending me for all the testing...hmmmm....

Leese u should take the day for sure!! U deserve some R&R that day..


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> It's not actualy AF yet just u know the yucky spotting and cramping. Probably around the corner i guess..
> 
> Lauren ooo i'll definetly start over feeding him some of those! lolol
> 
> Kim i think to see one of those i have to get a recommendation from my doctor..not sure tho so i'll definetly ask her..but i think she will be the one sending me for all the testing...hmmmm....
> 
> Leese u should take the day for sure!! U deserve some R&R that day..

oooh ok...fingers crossed it's not stupid AF then!!


----------



## jessy1101

Sooo groundhog day is this week! Has anybody ever seen that movie? U know where Bill Murray has to keep relieving the same day over and over till he gets it right?

Could u imagine that happening to u??? Freaky deaky shizz..


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think im going to. i can test around the 16/17 i think, so it will make it easier if im preggo by then :) please ladies fxd for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i think im going to. i can test around the 16/17 i think, so it will make it easier if im preggo by then :) please ladies fxd for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's gonna work out for sure sweety.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Everything crossed for you Lisa baby :hugs:

Jessy you have an awesome attitude chica! Really proud of you, I know it ain't easy still!

How's everyone else doing today? I was ok until my boss started being extra douchy today!!! Think its time for me to fake some puking and take a day off tmmr perhaps! Freaken ASSHOLE thinks he can just demand demand demand just cuz he's all freaked out I'm leaving now! ppffttttt 5years later think its time to wake up buddy?! Grrrrrr


----------



## babydust818

Yes i've saw groundhog day. I think i've seen it more times then he's lived the same day over and over. LOL. Man, im so hungry. UGH. Have lost 13lbs now! woot woot.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg rach awsome girl! 13 is ALOT!!! 

lisette how u feeling hunni! yea..the fake puking sounds wonderful do it ! lol, i will def do that one when its my time!!

jess when are u going to be o'ing next, imagine we concieve around same time!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Lisette hope your day gets better love :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace, are you feeling okay girlie?!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach omg u go chica!!!

Lisette sorry ur boss is being a dumbass..ur strong for sure cuz i have no clue what i'd do if my boss was an asss like that..can u get away with office murder??? Hmmmm...food for thought..LOLOLOL

Leese we'll spotting has stopped so i'm only due for normal AF on wednesday. O time would be around..12-14 of feb!! Right in time for valentine's day ohh la la tres chic LOL.


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL thanks girls...definately contemplate murder some days! Best if I take a mental health day...for his sake :winkwink: watch out crazy PG biaattcchh!!!!!!

Rach that'a AAMMMAZINNGGG girlie! how many weeks so far? xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Hiihii ur aloud a pass cuz ur pg.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow rach thats amazing! You must be feeling so good! Oooo imagine if you get your bfp in a couple of days as well...

Jess - hmmm about the spotting....didnt Stacie have some this month?!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Wow rach thats amazing! You must be feeling so good! Oooo imagine if you get your bfp in a couple of days as well...
> 
> Jess - hmmm about the spotting....didnt Stacie have some this month?!

Ya but this is weird asss spotting that i'm sure is connected with AF. This month has just been whack shizzz..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thats also what Stacie said.......haha!! Well im still hoping for you!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yes, Stacie had spotting this month... I had spotting 6-8dpo and a small amount again at 11dpo.

Awesome weight loss numbers Rach! That is alot of weight!

Lisette, so sorry your boss is a jerk! I vote for a Mental Health day too!

Lisa- I am doing OK, thanks for asking! Peeing every hour or so and I felt kind of sick this morning, but it is like 12387546 degrees in our office building so it's no wonder I haven't had a heat stroke yet! The people I work with are making fun of me because I am ALWAYS cold... little do they know I have some raging hormones!

Bowling night tonight! I was a little worried that I shouldn't be bowling because of the spotting , but no spotting since Saturday so I think I am good to go. Going with "I am on prescription drugs" for my excuse for not drinking and if anyone asks what's wrong I'll lie and say bladder infection.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooh, have fun bowling!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls! Def would be nice to have BFP to go along with the weight loss. I've lost 13lbs in 11 days. :happydance: woot woot. I feel great. I can move around a lot better already.

Fx'd for us Jess!! :)


----------



## jessy1101

:)


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL i know i know but i'd rather fill my head with it's AF and then if ever it aint then omggg super duper suprise!! And if it's AF then no bubble busting or anything u know?

Stace that works for sure when in doubt blame a UTI lolol..those evil fuckersss..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh I understand that jess. I will quietly cross things for you hehe!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yeh I understand that jess. I will quietly cross things for you hehe!

Exactly! Shhhh..dont let my uterus hear u..we all know how she can get sometimes..


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL jess...ok very quiet here too :winkwink:

Rach you are my hero! Good job girlie!!!!! 

Stacie total hot flashes right!? I've started stipping in the middle of the night....H says he can't even tell cuz i'm wrapped in that snoogle sooo tight! LMAO

Defnate mental health day tmmr!!!!! mmmmmmm sleeeeeeepppppp! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> LOL jess...ok very quiet here too :winkwink:
> 
> Rach you are my hero! Good job girlie!!!!!
> 
> Stacie total hot flashes right!? I've started stipping in the middle of the night....H says he can't even tell cuz i'm wrapped in that snoogle sooo tight! LMAO
> 
> Defnate mental health day tmmr!!!!! mmmmmmm sleeeeeeepppppp! LOL

LOL, I had to take my shirt off last night because I was sweating so bad! DH thinks I am crazy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I never had a uti in my life...idk how it feels!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> I never had a uti in my life...idk how it feels!

They suck! You pretty much feel like you have to pee all day long, but then when you try you can't really go and it hurts. I also usually have a huge backache with them too. It has been awhile since I have had one though. I feel for you Jessy!


----------



## babydust818

i sleep naked every night so i'm never really hot unless i'm wrapped up like pigs in a blanket! I sleep with a sheet, comforter, down comforter and a microfiber blanket LOL. 

Oh boyyyy, feel so bouncy today. It's going to 60 here tmrw! Going to go run for sure.

So damn bored. I feel like shopping but there's nothing to buy lol. waiting on one of my stinkin w2's. wahhh!!


----------



## crystalclaro

hi girls :) 
Rach awesome job on the 13 lbs:thumbup: I hope you get you BFP this cycle
And Jess keeping my fingers crossed for you too.
And Faith keeping my toes crossed for you because I'm crossing Fingers for Jess

afm I'm going to be eating some dillpickle chips later and candy :lolly:
Awesome Candy loot Lauren, and I'm impreseed that it got here so fast. 
:haha::haha: i mean I'm impressed not preseed although I did buy some preseed yesterday. 

If i post my chart can you guys tell me what you think about it because this is my first time charting BBT ???


----------



## jessy1101

Leese uti s r the worst thing ever. U constantly feel like the inside of ur vadge is on fire and have to pee all the time. Extremely yucky.

Crystal omggg thank u so much ur sooo nice!!

Rach it s going up here too heat wise yayyy!!


----------



## crystalclaro

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php
thats my chart. does it work ? can you guys see it??


----------



## lauren10

Yay I'm glad it arrived!! I hope the chocolate didn't melt in the Hawaiian heat. 

Rach great job on the weight loss!!! Very proud of you

Fingers crossed for all my PUPOs to get PUPA puffy pink taco vag's!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

I can see your chart Crystal, but I know very little about it. It looks good to me :)


----------



## babydust818

Yesss Lauren!! I wanna puffy pink taco!!

Crystal, i can't see it because i'm not a member. Gonna have to create a username. Thanks for the positive vibes chic.

I'm so happy but yet so miserable lol. My friend that's a little less farther than i would have been makes me want to just scream. I look at her baby progress thing and i get so pissed off. It seems so long ago that i miscarried but yet seems like last month. So sick and tired of feeling like this. God please shower me with a rainbow baby, please please please please.


----------



## crystalclaro

aww Lauren , i know its hard to be feeling like that , i feel like that at times too, I get a tiny bit sad when i see pregnant women and little babies too. But I try to remember the feelings i had when I saw them b4 my MC :)


----------



## lauren10

Rachy baby...hugs, it will happen!!!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

opps my post was for Rach, not Lauren.. soooryyy :)


----------



## lauren10

crystalclaro said:


> opps my post was for Rach, not Lauren.. soooryyy :)

Crystal we knew what you meant :) 

How is everyone this morning? getting more snow tomorrow...ugh!! 

We're going to see Jerry Seinfeld on Friday night...big date night! We'll go to a nice dinner, go to the show, then got a hotel room while my in-laws babysit....YES!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Crystal- I can't see your chart, it takes me to the log in screen... can you post a link to your homepage???

Rach- I'm sorry you are feeling down. You'll get your Rainbow!

Woo Hoo for 60 degrees in January. It is actually going to be 65 here. Too bad I am stuck at work. I am feeling kind of crampy today, but I think it is because I haven't pooped in 2 days, LOL. I really need a productive trip to the bathroom to feel better!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Crystal- I can't see your chart, it takes me to the log in screen... can you post a link to your homepage???
> 
> Rach- I'm sorry you are feeling down. You'll get your Rainbow!
> 
> Woo Hoo for 60 degrees in January. It is actually going to be 65 here. Too bad I am stuck at work. I am feeling kind of crampy today, but I think it is because I haven't pooped in 2 days, LOL. I really need a productive trip to the bathroom to feel better!

 I've been very crampy this pregnancy...which keeps worrying me of course, but the nut is still going strong! Oh and constipation has been a HUGE issue for me too! 

i want it to be 65 here!!! it was MINUS 2 this morning! boooooooo!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Crystal- I can't see your chart, it takes me to the log in screen... can you post a link to your homepage???
> 
> Rach- I'm sorry you are feeling down. You'll get your Rainbow!
> 
> Woo Hoo for 60 degrees in January. It is actually going to be 65 here. Too bad I am stuck at work. I am feeling kind of crampy today, but I think it is because I haven't pooped in 2 days, LOL. I really need a productive trip to the bathroom to feel better!
> 
> I've been very crampy this pregnancy...which keeps worrying me of course, but the nut is still going strong! Oh and constipation has been a HUGE issue for me too!
> 
> i want it to be 65 here!!! it was MINUS 2 this morning! boooooooo!!!Click to expand...

-2.... that sucks. I hate the cold weather.

For the past couple weeks I have went between diarreah and constiipation, so I am fairly certain I am going to spend most of this day running for the bathroom. This happened to me last pregnancy too. Hopefully it just means my hormones are nice and high!


----------



## lauren10

oh hormones for sure!!! 

where is everyone today? wakey wakey!


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyyyyyy chicklets!!!!!!!

good morningggggg

work sucks we are SO dead here.

how are all my preggies?!

im hoping to join you soon, bding officially starts TONIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! im SOO excited to be ttcing again (never thought id say that) lol

:)


----------



## lauren10

woo hoo for sexy time Lisa!!!!! make that baby!


----------



## babydust818

lol Lauren your date night sounds super duper fun!! have a good time! and thanks for the positive words.

Crystal thanks hun. means a lot! how are you doing!?

Stacie one big dump does the body good lol. so weird how your body goes into shock when you're pregnant. very very weeird! enjoy it though!

afm going to test again tmrw. af is due Thurs. hoping and praying so hard that this is it.


----------



## babydust818

Lisa I all be thinking about you bumping and grinding tonight lol. have fun!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls :wave:

How's everyone doing today?

Lisa YAY the day is finally here! I'm excited for u babe!!

Lauren sounds like an awesome date night indeed! How have u been feeling girl? Gender scan soon then some planning proper with colors in mind? xxxx

Rach sweetie I'm praying super duper hard for u girlie!

Crystal how iu doing girl? Looking forward to O time I'm sure :) sorry I couldn't see ur chart but I found with charting for me as long as I kept up with EOD I didn't drive myself as crazy each cycle :)

AFM I'm gonna enjoy my mental health day to the fullest :) feel bad lying but hoping it'll snap my boss back into reality so when I go back in tmmr he can take his demands down a notch!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol yeaaahH!! i am stopping to get some preseed and i have a sexy pink slip to wear! woohoo omg ahhh!!! i cant wait to make a babyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! lol


----------



## jessy1101

Dayummm Leese u get ur freak on chica!

Rach really hoping u get a BFP tomorrow!!

Lisette glad u took a day for yourself u definetly deserve one!

Lauren ahhhh constipation sucks! But i think i prefer that to uncontrolable diarhea u know??

What up everybody? It's my least fav day of the week booooooo. Once again a bit of spotting this morning but no tampon needed yet. Sides i'm only supose to be starting tomorrow so i'd be happy if it's at least on target day wise and not all fuckedd up. Waiting to hear back from my doctor for my appointement date..hopefully wont take too too long LOL.


----------



## babydust818

hmmmm Jess i'm wondering if that spotting is IB because i find it really weird and unusual for you to be spotting on and off so much. You were doing it even a week ago.. week and a 1/2 ago! Do you feel any sort of symptom at all?! Implantation can take a little bit for some girls. Idk... got my fx'd for you chic! <3


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> hmmmm Jess i'm wondering if that spotting is IB because i find it really weird and unusual for you to be spotting on and off so much. You were doing it even a week ago.. week and a 1/2 ago! Do you feel any sort of symptom at all?! Implantation can take a little bit for some girls. Idk... got my fx'd for you chic! <3

It is really unusual for me i agree with that since WTF the past 2 cycles have been perfect!! Now i get this shizz??? I'm still confused bout the whole thing. I figure if by tomorrow morning my official 14 dpo time i dont have my period then i'll test. 

But if ever i do get a BFP i'll be terrified cuz honestly all this weird spotting cant be good u know? I'd rather get my period and then next month conceive without anything scary going on.....


----------



## lauren10

you're right Jessy...I can do without anal leakage!! lol

thinking about ya....I hope AF never comes!!! Rach good luck with the test tomorrow...still early though, right? 

xoxoxoxoxx


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> you're right Jessy...I can do without anal leakage!! lol
> 
> thinking about ya....I hope AF never comes!!! Rach good luck with the test tomorrow...still early though, right?
> 
> xoxoxoxoxx

See ain't that weird i actualy want it to come cuz this cycle freaks me out too much. I dont want to have complications or another mc soooo id rather have a nice normal cycle and get a BFP then...a shizz load of less worrying LOLOL


----------



## babydust818

I hear ya though Jessy. It makes sense. I feel the same way. It may be completely normal though hun! Hang in there. We will know soon enough tmrw. 

Lauren yes still will be early. Tmrw i will be 13dpo. Hoping for the best.


----------



## keepthefaithx

fxd for you rach!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay super duper happy my doctor just called and i have my appointment friday at noon!

So i'll be asking for a sperm check for DH, an interior scan for me to make sure everything looks ok and i dont have a cyst or anything, an ovulation check to make sure i'm Oing ok, a hormone check and the same thing Leese got checked out for.

Wow i'm feeling really optomistic! At least this way we'll know if something is wrong and get that biatch prob fixed ooooooo happy happy happy!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY jessy that's awesome news sweet pea :hugs: keeping everything crossed still for you & Rachel, could be a very normal & healthy bfp even we hate seeing any blood doesn't mean its gotta be bad u know! xxxx


----------



## lauren10

But IB would be good honey!!! burrow deep little one! 

That's great about the appt!!


----------



## babydust818

woohoo Jess!! Tmrw or Friday you will get some answers!!! Hoping for the best for you sweety.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette ur scan is coming up yay!!!

I am so ready for my 26th year of life to be over, worst year ever, starting feb 5th, new year, good news, good things and happyiness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Give me an amen! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

At least i'll be able to have a clear conscience after everything is done. If they dont find anything then at least i'll know it's just a waiting game and not have anything seriously wrong.

Ohh ya Leese i'm ready for good things to come along tooooooo


----------



## NewbieLisette

AMEN lisa babe AMEN!!!


----------



## Krippy

Holy Hannah! Being 3-4 hours behind in time really forces a girl to do lots of reading in the morning! LOL! 

Hope you get some answers soon Jessy! :) Either way I feel your rainbow is coming soon!

Excited for you to test tomorrow Rach...FXd for you girl!

When is your next scan Lisette?

Yaaaahhh baby-making Lisa...good for you for dressing up for your man! That is awesome!

If I missed anyone...I am so sorry and HI!

Little bit of nausea this morning and sooooo tired! Loving every minute of it! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jessy & kris your packages are in the mail!!! :) hopefully soon!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris how are you feeling omg!!!!?!?!?! Yayayaaaa nausea is the best! I hope i feel like such shit when im pregnant lol!


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so i've looked at everything to is important with the whole TTC thing and what to get tested for.

I'm just wondering am i overreacting with wanting to get tested for this stuff now? Should i actualy wait the full year?? Or is it ok that i want to get looked into now?

It's scary how much stuff there is. I've made a list of everything i want my doctor to look at and dayummm it's long LOLOL

-Pcos?
-Ovulation? Eggs?
-Sperm testing?
-Genetics? (ex. MTHFR)
-Cervical mucus?
-RH factor?
-Hormones? AMH?
-B vitamins?

LLOLOLO that shizz is scary..


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> Ok so i've looked at everything to is important with the whole TTC thing and what to get tested for.
> 
> I'm just wondering am i overreacting with wanting to get tested for this stuff now? Should i actualy wait the full year?? Or is it ok that i want to get looked into now?
> 
> It's scary how much stuff there is. I've made a list of everything i want my doctor to look at and dayummm it's long LOLOL
> 
> -Pcos?
> -Ovulation? Eggs?
> -Sperm testing?
> -Genetics? (ex. MTHFR)
> -Cervical mucus?
> -RH factor?
> -Hormones? AMH?
> -B vitamins?
> 
> LLOLOLO that shizz is scary..

i say those are great things to be tested for..

but rh factor has nothing to do w getting pregnant,(from what i was told at hospital) you would just need a shot in your ass (i have this) so it protects you and your baby

!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Holy crap Jessy- you have quite the list going! I hope your Dr. can reassure you. 

AFM- no call from my Dr. office yet. Ugh, don't these people realize how stressful it is waiting for a phone call. My blood work was done at 8:30 yesterday morning, I know they have to have it by now! Just call me damn it!


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> Kris how are you feeling omg!!!!?!?!?! Yayayaaaa nausea is the best! I hope i feel like such shit when im pregnant lol!

Feeling great...pregnant but great! I am on :cloud9: all the time even when I am grouchy. Just embracing it all! :) I am exhausted and soooo bloated. Can't wait for my bump...hoping it will come early since I only had RJ 4 months ago and he was such a big baby. I want to keep this rainbow a secret for as long as I can but I really just want that bump to hold and caress all day long! 

How are you darling?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Holy crap Jessy- you have quite the list going! I hope your Dr. can reassure you.
> 
> AFM- no call from my Dr. office yet. Ugh, don't these people realize how stressful it is waiting for a phone call. My blood work was done at 8:30 yesterday morning, I know they have to have it by now! Just call me damn it!

Well i just typed in things to get looked at when you have trouble conceiving and poofffff this is everything that came up! It's not my fault LOLOLOLOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Jessy babe go big or go home! Why not get it all checked?! Nuttin to loose girly!

Kristen :wave: YAY for feeling like shit! Good girl for enjoying every little bit of it! My next scan is a week away & then I can finally tell some more people! Best bday gift ever :)

Lisa babe whatcha got planned for ur bday weekend? Lots of bow chica wow wow ofcourse :)


----------



## lauren10

Kristin I just want to give you a giant hug...you're so brave after such a loss...and you have such a great attitude!!! love ya!


----------



## lauren10

Jessy I don't think it's too much or too soon...if they will do it, better to find out anything sooner than later, right?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie love I'm with ya, the waiting sucks! How often will u be doing bw? I'd plead with them now to call u sooner if possible :)


----------



## Krippy

lauren10 said:


> Kristin I just want to give you a giant hug...you're so brave after such a loss...and you have such a great attitude!!! love ya!

Thanks Lauren...We miss RJ so much but we really wanted to start a family. I know some people might be a little put off that we got pregnant so soon and that is why we want to keep it on the dl for as long as possible. So now he will have brother or sister to look after from heaven. Love ya too! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Stace I am with ya too...I got my blood work done yesterday early morning so I am expecting a call from my OB to book an early scan...Hopefully sometime today! FXd for you that get some answers soon!

I see my endo tomorrow for some test results and have to tell him that I am pregnant. I am so nervous to see what he will say...Hope my test results show that I am ok and this LO will be ok. But at least it is early so if there is something wrong with my thyroid they will be able to deal with it and protect this rainbow at the same time!


----------



## lauren10

Krippy said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Kristin I just want to give you a giant hug...you're so brave after such a loss...and you have such a great attitude!!! love ya!
> 
> Thanks Lauren...We miss RJ so much but we really wanted to start a family. I know some people might be a little put off that we got pregnant so soon and that is why we want to keep it on the dl for as long as possible. So now he will have brother or sister to look after from heaven. Love ya too!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I think it's so great for you guys! And you know RJ is up there and thrilled for you too!! xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh it's snowing and super duper windy here now gahhhhh..i was hoping to go out during my lunch hour to get outta the office but ewwwwwww kinda pointless now LOL.

Is it spring yet?????


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kristin so happy for you, everything will be great girl!

Stace how you hunni

lisette yes, plenty of bday, i think i will actually be oing on my bday. How great would that be to conceive on my bday, (or a day before, well see) i would be on cloud 9 best present ever!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I just got my blood test results back... 1200 :) So here is how they are doubling:

11dpo 30 @3:30pm progesterone 31.4
13dpo 138 @ 3:30pm
17dpo 1200 @ 8:30am progesterone 39

I go for an U/S on Feb 20th... That seems like forever away!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace those numbers are fab!!! Looks like everything is perfect which freakin rocks sweety :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacey!!!! YAY for awesome strong numbers girlie! How awesome fo u feel? :) Feb.20th is my 12week scan date too...its a lucky day sweetie :winkwink: Sides u gunna sleep most of it away now anyways! Lol

Lisa me thinks its super duper special & lucky to be O'ing right around ur bday! Extra aquarious dust ur way :)

Jessy...yucky weather hun? Like me too ready for spring now! Enough already!


----------



## Twinkie210

At 19dpo my levels were only 1400 last time and this time I might be a day off, so I might only be 16dpo because FF gave me cross hairs a day early I think... I feel very relieved, but I won't be able to completely let my guard down until I see a little hearbeat...


----------



## lauren10

Perfect Stacie!!! :)


----------



## lauren10

so there's been a code black all day at my hospital. The police have the building surrounded and they're searching everyone that comes in for weapons - I guess a threat was called in. I thought I lived in Canada...peacekeepers and country bumpkins?! lol


----------



## crystalclaro

:kiss: hi everyone

I'm so pissed and hurt this morning, last wed I went to a naturopath doctor, now before I went I researched her on line and I spoke to her assistant that assured me she works wonders with fertility issues. So I go to see her and she does some tests and she tells me the reason I lost the last baby was because my body was not ready yet and that I will be ready in 6 months. 
I started to tear up a bit and she asked me why, I told her 6 months seems like a long time. she said I'm young enough almost 35 and that its better to be 100% healthy first. 
I understand what she is saying but I'm type 1 diabetic If I waited until I'm 100% healthy I would never have had any of my children. My son was a surprise and I was sooo unhealthy then , they even suggested an abortion but I refused and he was born healthy and still is, he was born almost 6 weeks early but that was because he was getting to big so they induced me.
anyway she does some acupuncture, massage and some herbal supplements to help with my digestive issues (sometimes I only have a bowel movement once a a week) I have been taking these supplements since last thursday. 
Now I found her kind and caring at first but I also found her bossy and had a bit of a superior complex ( like she has to be right) but I shrugged it off. Well I woke up this morning with a feeling of doubt and feeling sabotaged so I decided to goggle one of the supplement she gave me called Berberine, and it is very clear that it should not be taken when trying to conceive . It is a very good herb for the digestive issues I can give her that but how can she give me something that is so contradicitve to trying to conceive??? I'm sure there is something else to use that is safer . 
I feel manipulated, sabotaged and stupid :cry: I feel stupid for not trusting my sixth sense, I honestly feel like she gave me something to help with my digestive issue but that she made sure it would stop me from getting pregnant and that after seeing her for 6 months she would have stopped it and then would have been like " see I told you it would happen in 6 months"
do you guys think I'm being paranoid??
oh and I though I did post a link to my FF page?? not sure how to fix it so you guys can see it.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> so there's been a code black all day at my hospital. The police have the building surrounded and they're searching everyone that comes in for weapons - I guess a threat was called in. I thought I lived in Canada...peacekeepers and country bumpkins?! lol

Whaaaaaa?? OMG i cant believe this is happening in canada! What happend to the whole god keeeep our land, glorious and freeeeee...

FYI my boss just brought in a hot Caramel Pecanbon from Cinnabon https://cinnabon.homestead.com/CinnabonBakery.html and now i can not stay sitting down fuckkkk...major hugeeeee sugar rush help meeeeeeee :hangwashing::shipw::drunk::drunk::wohoo::rain:


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg jess amazing lol

stace numbers are awsome girl!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg the chocobon..holy shit bat man! lol


----------



## lauren10

Oh Crystal....I'm sorry that happened. :( But...maybe just give her the benefit of the doubt that it was ignorance that she gave you that supplement, and not out of malice. I'm sure even if she sucks as a naturopath, she wouldn't want to hurt you in any way. I would definitely print out the info you found and confront her with it! 

I'm sure some naturopaths are great, but I think herbal shit can do a lot of damage if people don't know what they're doing. 

It's definitely NOT your fault!!! So don't feel stupid! These people are supposed to know what they're doing...she's the one who's wrong.


----------



## crystalclaro

I want to confront her but I really hate confrontation , i know she wants me to wait 6 months to get pregnant but the point is It is my body and my life so it's my choice . the only thing she told me that need to be corrected is that I need to drink more water, cut out dairy products, learn how to relax and of course find a way to correct my digestive issues. 
I don't see those things being huge issues and a reason not to get pregnant. :( I'm just in a untrusting place with so called professional at the moment.... 
I'm going to go eat my ketchup chips now and feel better :)


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhhh Stace! Fab numbers! So happy for you! :)


----------



## jkb11

:flower:hi girls! jessy i would let them test as much as possible sweetie, you know while you are there and getting blood drawn already! good luck doll!

crystal - i totally agree with lauren- going that path can be very dangerous if it is not researched really well and i hope she wouldnt do it on purpose. I think you shouldn't look at it as confronting her but just drawing her attention to a concern. You can tell her you just wanted to make her aware so that it did not cause issues for her future clients. goodluck:hugs: T&P

Stacie-yay!!! for the awesome #####:kiss: so happy for you

so I have decided to start celebrating AF. YEP THAT'S RIGHT.... I TREATED MYSELF TO THE TANNING BED AND A PEDICURE!!!! HAHA SO SICK OF WINTER! AND I HAVE BEEN AVOIDING THE TANNING BED B/C IT IS A NO NO AND SHOULD NOT WHILE TTC BUT I FIGURED WHY NOT???? :kiss:


----------



## lauren10

Bah...what's a tanning bed going to hurt!!! I don't buy all that!! You go Kimberly!!!

Crystal, maybe just say...why did you put me on this when it's not healthy to take when TTC? You have every right to ask! 

you probably know what you need to do to get yourself healthier without this lady's help. I feel bad I sent you all that candy now!! :) 

I've heard there are more medical doctors going in the way of natural medicine...so you get the best of both worlds. A medical doctor with a wholistic approach. I have yet to find one, but I bet they'd be awesome!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey kim :wave: miss ya girlie!

Jess Saint Cinnamon!?!? Wwwwaaaaaaaaa I want some NOW!

And Crystal ketchup chips? Really? Like how could say that & not expect us all to be drueling! Lol jk hope they make u feel better sweetie - that definately sucks! I agree with the girls definately point it out to her!

Alright since we're on a roll here are the cookies I plan to make later today! Ttehheee https://kirbiecravings.com/2010/11/soft-and-chewy-nutella-chocolate-chip-cookies.html


----------



## babydust818

Crystal i think maybe you should get a second opinion. Maybe change doctors? Lisa did and now she LOVES her new doctor. Some people are just too damn crabby and don't care much about the patients. They're more overwhelmed and want to be assholes. Maybe try doing that? Sorry hun. I know what you mean though. I'd feel the same exact way.

Kim woohooo you go girlfriend! That sounds sooo relaxing. A warm tanning bed. I'd love that right now. Hope you're doing wonderful sweetheart. You deserve any pampering that you can get!! have you started that job yet?

Stace wow terrific numbers sweety. So happy for you.

Jess mmmm i love cinnabon. have you ever bought their like pastry things at the store? it's in a box and looks like a nutrigrain bar but it's a cinnabon bar. MMM delicious if you warm it up in the microwave. MMMM im craving it so bad right now... thanks! LOL. better get that frer ready for tmrw. i'll be up ready for the results!!

Lauren how is that bean doing? seems like you've been pregnant forever LOL. can't imagine how you feel. 

Lisette just wanted to say hiii and wanted to give you a warm hug! :hugs: hope you and the bean are doing great!!

Lisa you better get doing the freaky deaky. your juices are probably going all over the place down there. I don't think you'll need the preseed!

AFM, i just got back from working out. I feel good! Just really hungry today. there's pizza in the fridge and i'm really eyeballin it but NO i can't. I had a little bite but i can't eat anymore. :nope: otherwise i'll be pissed off at myself and want to die. LOL.


----------



## babydust818

OMG LISETTE........ you just made me oh so much hungrier. i'm drooling


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously Crystal that's sooo scary!! I would definetly at least ask her and see what she says! Pfff 6 months it's ur body and damnit u can do whatever u want TTC wise if u feel ready.

Yup yup cinnabon is the freakin most amazingggg thing eva! Love love love.

Kim i dont believe that tanning bed stuff. I know ur not supose to over do it and etc etc but damnit i dont smoke, i dont do drugs, i have an occasionnel drink and i dont prostitute myself (that i know off LOLOLOLOL i kid i kid) so i do think endulging some tanning is the lesser of evils.

Can we all go home now???

Leese and Kim u guys should totaly be getting da goodies today-ish...i mean it was supose to be 4 days delivery by plane and left early thursday soooo....


----------



## jessy1101

Sugaaaaaaaaaaaaaa........


----------



## jessy1101

............rushhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette im coming over....:)


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> lisette im coming over....:)

Me too tooooooooo :muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## crystalclaro

thanks you guys for your thoughts on the matter :) ok that sounder all impersonal ....
ok the ketchup chips are from lauren .. yummy I ate the dill pickle last night.
and Lauren don't worry I'm not going to eat them all at once i promise!!! my blood sugar was a perfect number this morning :)


----------



## babydust818

OMG jess .. no cookies for you. you're gonna bounce off the walls


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> OMG jess .. no cookies for you. you're gonna bounce off the walls

Me like cookies...me cookie monster..munumnumunm


----------



## crystalclaro

off topic but I just realized how sad it is that my 17 year old has no idea what a home ec class is :( i am now trying to teach her how to take in her own dress on skype. lol


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> off topic but I just realized how sad it is that my 17 year old has no idea what a home ec class is :( i am now trying to teach her how to take in her own dress on skype. lol

Our home ec courses we're a mix of sowing and cooking classes...actualy pretty fun high school wise!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG u girls kill me! I aint got cute smiley's on my phone but you can alll Definately come on over!!! YAY nutella cookie party at my place :) wwwooohoooo

Sorry Rach, u doing good sweetie pie don't listen to us! :hugs:

Crystal I loved home ec! No more home ec now? Awww man! Can u Skype me how to take stuff in & sew pls? Ill send ya some cookies :) xxxxx


----------



## babydust818

home ec was aweeeesome! i hated sewing. i suck at that SO bad. i can't do a straight line and i sure the hell don't even know what i'm doing. almost sewed my finger once.

i just went pee and there was a teeny tiny itsy bitsy red spot. at first i thought it was lint or something so i touched it but it def was blood. AF is due tmrw.. have acheyness a little bit in my lower back.. more like my butt. oh dear God i hope AF isn't upon me. stay positive rach, stay positive.


----------



## crystalclaro

hahah I'm not sure how good i am at sewing but I tried to show her how to take in the seam of her dress. She gave up and is now just going to wear a bunch of tube tops under it to give it padding in the boobs. lol 
apparently they only teach cooking now and not many kids opt for that class ... so sad. i loved home ec too when I was a teen. My 14 year old loves it but my 17 year old can't even make dinner yet unless you want mac and cheese.


----------



## crystalclaro

ohhhh but she can take beautiful pictures of you and photo edit them too.


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh Rach spotting sucks i've had some more today today so all around yuckkkkk...but once again i dont want that biatch to mess around and if she is gonna come then bring it now so i can go back to CD1..


----------



## crystalclaro

Rach and Jess I know waiting on AF is the worst part . I wish there was an instant way to know if it was going to happen or not.
My best friend is 37 and just had a baby girl, she was trying for a few years . i asked her what she did different to finally get pregnant and she said " i stopped trying " so if it does not happen for me this cycle next cycle I'm going to stop trying... I think...... it's hard to stop "trying" 
and hey AF may never really show for you guys right??


----------



## babydust818

omg im so dumb... AF isn't due tmrw. it's due Thurs. i got all my days mixed up


----------



## babydust818

Crystal that's what i did when i got my BFP in July. I stopped trying. Just did it whenever we felt like it. That's what we did this month as well. I used no OPK's, no nothing!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haven't had chance to read back coz i'm on a shitty night shift bt i just gotta tell you this - a girl im friends with at work is ttc #3 after a loss and 2 dd's and her af was due yesterday and nothing yet....BUT SHE WON'T TEST!!!! Ikeep saying there are tests in the treatment room and she could do one tonight but she says she wants to wait???!!!! I will keep hounding her and updated later....

Love ya's xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

There really might be some truth to that...

The last 4 cycles that I got BFNs me and DH were "trying" everyday in my fertile time. This last month we only did it twice, the day before O and the day of O. The pregnancy I MC'd we only dtd once during my fertile time... so as much as I hate to admit it I might have been trying too much! (Or DH doesn't have the super sperm he claims to have).


----------



## crystalclaro

I think they all claim to have super sperm.... my husband likes to say "one shot one kill" and he was proud of himself in november for doing it but I proved he does not have super sperm because it did not work last cycle !!!


----------



## babydust818

I'm sooo excited, in 2 weeks Andrew and I get to move into our house! AND i got a call back from that job! They said for me to finish filling out the application and then they'd call to schedule a face to face interview!!! Weird thing is, when i clicked on the finishing application process, it said "newhireforms" in the URL. HMMM?? Wonder if i already have it?! So excited! Only thing that can top off this day is a BFP, but unfortunately it was a BFN. I couldn't resist .. i had to test. Only 12dpo today though. I'm going to wait to test now until Friday if AF isn't here.


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats on the house and a possibly new job! Maybe your little boy is just waiting for his Mom to get her new home and job before he comes :)


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so when I picked DS up from my Mom's house I asked her if she had plans for President's day. She said no, why? I said well I need a baby sitter for DS. She said Why? I told her because I have an U/S that day. Do you know her reaction? She goes, "Well I was expecting that." I laughed and asked why? She said that DS told her that he tries to get me to play with him and all I do is sleep! I had to laugh. My son ratted me out!


----------



## Krippy

Twinkie210 said:


> OK, so when I picked DS up from my Mom's house I asked her if she had plans for President's day. She said no, why? I said well I need a baby sitter for DS. She said Why? I told her because I have an U/S that day. Do you know her reaction? She goes, "Well I was expecting that." I laughed and asked why? She said that DS told her that he tries to get me to play with him and all I do is sleep! I had to laugh. My son ratted me out!

That is so cute! What a way for your mom to find out...How precious and how true! I can barely keep my eyes open I am so tired these days!

:cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

LOL awwwhhh soooo cute Stacie!! Adorable!


----------



## Krippy

babydust818 said:


> I'm sooo excited, in 2 weeks Andrew and I get to move into our house! AND i got a call back from that job! They said for me to finish filling out the application and then they'd call to schedule a face to face interview!!! Weird thing is, when i clicked on the finishing application process, it said "newhireforms" in the URL. HMMM?? Wonder if i already have it?! So excited! Only thing that can top off this day is a BFP, but unfortunately it was a BFN. I couldn't resist .. i had to test. Only 12dpo today though. I'm going to wait to test now until Friday if AF isn't here.

Congrats on the house and the possible new job...Don't worry about the test you are still way early! :thumbup:


----------



## lauren10

congrats rach!!!! awesome! 

Stacie that's adorable...I guess there's no hiding anything from kids!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls!

Ugh idk if it was something i ate or what but man i just got so sick. I didn't know if i was going to throw up or shit it up. I ended up having diarrhea but man the pains were awful! Trapped gas galore. I feel better now.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Rach iikkk...glad ur feeling better and awesome news for the house & job girlie! Don't worry about the test, a few more days & FMU will be wayy more accurate! FX sweetie!

Stace out of the mouths of babes hun! Poor kid was just telling the truth! Mommy sure does sleep a lot! Lol xxxx

Kristen how u doing tonight girl?

Lauren how was the end of ur crazy day? Ever find out what was going down?

Liz where u at girl? Mail finally came through! Thank u sssooo much :)

AFM can't believe my lovely day off has come to an end already! Daaaayymmm its nice being home! Lol

Night night my PUPO girls :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Listte i cant velieve ur ten weeks holy crap! 
Rach awdummm omg congrats hunni
Stace i hope ur doing good
Gnight my loved!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Rach, sorry you don't feel well!

Lisa- I am doing good. I'm so excited my blood test results were good and completely nervous for my U/S!

Great.... I can't sleep. Why is it I am too tired to keep my eyes open @ 7:30, but it is now 1am and I am wide awake????


----------



## lauren10

morning girls! 

they must have caught the ******* because the police aren't here this morning. 

Stace the same thing was happening to me for a while...wide awake for no reason in the night! 

hope you're feeling better today Rach. 

How are all you other girls?


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- I got your package! DH thought it was cool too! I promise I am sending yours on Friday when I am off work. Man, I am a terrible candy buddy.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay! That only took a week then, pretty good! Doesn't have everything I'd originally hoped coz of p&p but hope you enjoy. Oh & fab numbers btw!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks! DH was quizzing me about what candy I am sending you and giving me suggestions, LOL.


----------



## jkb11

MORNING GIRLS!!! RACH- AWESOME NEWS SWEETIE! CONGRATS:kiss: GIVE THE HPT A FEW MORE DAYS FX'D FOR YA!

STACE- HOW SWEET! DON'T YOU JUST LOVE MOMS.... THEY ALWAYS KNOW

JESS- I DIDNT GET MY PACKAGE YESTERDAY BUT I AM SURE IT IS THE US POSTAL SERVICE.... MY AREA IS KNOWN FOR BEING SLOWER!!! HOPE YOU GET YOURS TODAY ..... I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE THERE FOR SURE BY TUESDAY.

SO DID Y'all hear!!!!! pfizer recalled some of their birthcontrol pills!!!!!!! they apparently mixed up the active and non active pills . like how does that even happen?!?!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> MORNING GIRLS!!! RACH- AWESOME NEWS SWEETIE! CONGRATS:kiss: GIVE THE HPT A FEW MORE DAYS FX'D FOR YA!
> 
> STACE- HOW SWEET! DON'T YOU JUST LOVE MOMS.... THEY ALWAYS KNOW
> 
> JESS- I DIDNT GET MY PACKAGE YESTERDAY BUT I AM SURE IT IS THE US POSTAL SERVICE.... MY AREA IS KNOWN FOR BEING SLOWER!!! HOPE YOU GET YOURS TODAY ..... I THOUGHT IT WOULD BE THERE FOR SURE BY TUESDAY.
> 
> SO DID Y'all hear!!!!! pfizer recalled some of their birthcontrol pills!!!!!!! they apparently mixed up the active and non active pills . like how does that even happen?!?!



There was something like this about a year ago too. My cousin got pregnant "by surprise" around then and we were teasing my aunt that she got the bad batch of BC.

I don't understand how that happens the freaking pills are different colors? Wouldn't any woman with any common sense think something must be wrong?


----------



## lauren10

wow that's REALLY bad!! hopefully a lot of those packets were still on the shelf!!


----------



## babydust818

Jess did you test?????!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim ahhh i havent gotten it yet! And your supose to get yours like now now damnit. They couldnt give me a tracking number cuz at least i would of been able to follow it gahhh...today? Maybe? Hoppefully?

Rach no testing needed got regular AF as soon as i went to pee this morning. I'm happy tho cuz like i was saying all that spotting would of been too scary. I'll definetly talk to my doctor about it on friday and i'll ask what the exact number for my prog test i did was. 

Rach did u test??? Whaaa whaaa?? Deets???

It's hump day today!!! And groundhog day tomorrow. We spent 15 mins this morning discussing the fact that the groundhog sees his shadow that means 6 more weeks of winter?? And it's supose to be sunny tomorrow??? WTF how can he not see his shadow then??? It makes no sense i thought a gorgeous sunny g-d would mean a good premonition for spring and things to come duhhhhh...it makes no sense..i'm lost now...i'm actualy sitting at my computer contemplating the whole meaning of the groundhog...sad...


----------



## jessy1101

Also it is now snowing like a biatch here after it was super duper nice 20 mins ago..WTF????


----------



## babydust818

omg i know. like it's a huge setup. i dont believe that whole groundhog thing. last year he didnt see his shadow and it still snowed like a bitch for weeks!!!! LOL. im sorry you got AF. took a digi today and it was a BFN. feeling achy again in my lower back. i opened up the digi test and theres a faint second like but i read that could be LH horomone. wahhh. Stupid stupid stupid. I think im going to give up this cycle.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> omg i know. like it's a huge setup. i dont believe that whole groundhog thing. last year he didnt see his shadow and it still snowed like a bitch for weeks!!!! LOL. im sorry you got AF. took a digi today and it was a BFN. feeling achy again in my lower back. i opened up the digi test and theres a faint second like but i read that could be LH horomone. wahhh. Stupid stupid stupid. I think im going to give up this cycle.

Hmmm...second line is good u know....but still maybe wait till friday?


----------



## jkb11

jess- hopefully we both get our goodies today:kiss: sorry AF got you but I am like you ....peace of mind is priceless and after all this one more month really will not hurt. xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

i looked for this thread and couldnt find it cuz the name was changed im like wtf..lol

how is everyone today!!??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i looked for this thread and couldnt find it cuz the name was changed im like wtf..lol
> 
> how is everyone today!!??

U know i love changing it every month cuz it gives it a lil fresh start for good things to come everytime LOLOLOL.

Sides no mather what it will always have the word PUPO in it soooo cant be that hard to find..also it's usualy always in the top 5 threads that have been responded on in the TTCAL forum :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> jess- hopefully we both get our goodies today:kiss: sorry AF got you but I am like you ....peace of mind is priceless and after all this one more month really will not hurt. xoxoxo

Yessssss for us getting our goodies today!!!

And it does give awsome piece of mind for sure! Also helps that at least i got it the exact 14 dpo day i was supose to get it. My cycle isnt fuckedd up to that point LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

I had my first night of bd last night! It was great lol

i get my shot 2maro!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg so excited/NERVOUS i hope everything goes good!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I had my first night of bd last night! It was great lol
> 
> i get my shot 2maro!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg so excited i hope everything goes good!

Shot wise will it be in one of ur butt cheeks??? Oooooooooooooo


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I had my first night of bd last night! It was great lol
> 
> i get my shot 2maro!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg so excited/NERVOUS i hope everything goes good!

Everything is gonna be great sweety dont be nervous it's ur brand new start!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

it goes in my belly. the shot was $90 dollars (US) lolol

it is a prefilled syringe with like 1 tsp of stuff lol, so expensive..oh well! i dont care how much it costs if it gets me my little nugget or 2! :)


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> it goes in my belly. the shot was $90 dollars (US) lolol
> 
> it is a prefilled syringe with hardly any stuff, so expensive..oh well! i dont care how much it costs if it gets me my little nugget or 2! :)

Exactly as long as u get the goodies then what's a lil bling in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah i kno jess thanks :)

i know hes doing a sono before hand...i think my follicles and stuff have to be a certain length and hes guna tell me how many eggs i have!! fxd everything goes good and i have alot of eggs!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> yeah i kno jess thanks :)
> 
> i know hes doing a sono before hand...i think my follicles and stuff have to be a certain length and hes guna tell me how many eggs i have!! fxd everything goes good and i have alot of eggs!!!

Basicly what CD are u today?


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh, shot in the rear, that sounds painful. I am sure you will do great this month. You didn't have any problems conceiving before right? Just staying pregnant?


----------



## babydust818

i hope that stupid dumb groundhog has babydust on it


----------



## Twinkie210

ooops in the belly, got it.


----------



## Twinkie210

Ground hog baby dust??? Your kid might have fur! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am cd 12 today, hopefully getting shot 2maro cd 13 & takes up to 72 hours to o. so latest cd 16, which for me is AMAZING i usually o around cd24-27

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg stace! 

a furry nugget...LOL


----------



## babydust818

ahhhhh ooooooooo warewolf of london


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning chicas :wave:

How's everyone doing today? Crazy yucky icy weather here!!! Boooo to that! On a bright note my Boss is sssoooo happy to have me back and even getting me a helper now cuz he saw how much crap I had on my desk!!!! Well HALLELULIAHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Jessy babe sorry the witch gotcha but better to be nice and healthy first! Hope your appointment goes awesome on Friday sweetie pie :hugs:

Rach still praying hard for ya girlie!

Leeseee....how did it feel? Lots o lots o dust your way sweetie!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I get it tmaro lisette!

:)


how are you?!


----------



## babydust818

this title of this thread makes me feel like it's a spice. Mrs. Dash! LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> this title of this thread makes me feel like it's a spice. Mrs. Dash! LOL.

Yup yup sugar and spice and all that's niceeeee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh furry beany??? Ummm...well i guess at this point i'd take anything soooo...maybe? LLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## babydust818

I think AF is coming anytime. I just got on the scale and gained .8 in 1 hr and i've feeling so crampy. UGH.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I think AF is coming anytime. I just got on the scale and gained .8 in 1 hr and i've feeling so crampy. UGH.

Ahhhh well the way i see it if the biatch has to come then better it comes now then playing u along for another few days u know?

WTF is up with ur cycles this month?? Weirddddd..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Today is a great day to be under covers!

Just chill watch tv & have a hot chocolate..lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Today is a great day to be under covers!
> 
> Just chill watch tv & have a hot chocolate..lol

Is that what ur doing?????????????


----------



## babydust818

not here! it's 65degrees. So warm!!

jess i totally agree! At least i have my house, job and weight to look forward to!


----------



## babydust818

we will get it next time right Jess? GOOOO US! :headspin:

Soooooo....... i hate bnb right now. For the last month it hasn't let me update my mood. MF'r!!!!!!! I can only update mood from my phone and it doesn't scroll. So i have the first like 6 moods to choose from. FML.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> we will get it next time right Jess? GOOOO US! :headspin:
> 
> Soooooo....... i hate bnb right now. For the last month it hasn't let me update my mood. MF'r!!!!!!! I can only update mood from my phone and it doesn't scroll. So i have the first like 6 moods to choose from. FML.

Totaly gettin it next time!! I've been thinking and like Stace said they only dtd the day before O and O date..maybe that's what is the good way!

The first time i got preg we only did it once on the day before O in the freakin shower and pooffff that's when i conceived. Maybe DH's spermies arent top shape when we have sex-fests for like 5 days straight before O....me thinks i'll try that this month. And also take a chill month with no OPK's..i only used 2 last month sooo shouldnt be too hard not to use any!


----------



## babydust818

You got it sis! I tried that 'cool' approach this month but i must have BD at the wrong time. I tried to guestimate but i was off. I could even have an O problem or something. I didn't get a peak in dec on cbfm so maybe i'm not O'ing on my own? Or maybe i don't have good eggs OR maybe OH spermies aren't the best swimmers? Whatever it is, i'll eventually find out. My approach this month is going to be to RESET my cbfm and use it and BD when i have my peaks and that is it. If it works - AWESOME. If not, then i'm going to have to call a doctor. Once AF shows (today or tmrw) it will be going on my 6th cycle TTC after MC.


----------



## themarshas

Hello All!!! I had a 100 pages to catch up on I think! Geesh, I shouldn't miss so many days. Just flew in from my business trip last night and took a few hours off this morning to catch up on some sleep. I'm exhausted and my body is definetly letting me know it! Anywho, sounds like everyone is doing well. Lisette- I'm glad you finally got your package! Fingers crossed for all those still waiting and Booooo for those who's AF appeared. 

AFM- I'm tired haha and at the moment very hungry (snack time!) which was aided by the talk of cookies and chips (yummy)! I had a small amount of spotting (brown and pink and no nbright red and only when I wiped) saturday which completely freaked me and DH out. But I think it was from just doing too much on Friday night and saturday. I cleaned my house top to bottom including cleaning the tub then I went shopping for several hours. Just got to try to take it easier. I was leaving for my trip the next morning (sunday) so I couldn't see my midwife so I dunno, I assume it's pretty normal though as I've had the same thing after sex and my pap smear. I'm waiting on my midwife to call with my downs testing results still so I plan on chatting with her then.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> You got it sis! I tried that 'cool' approach this month but i must have BD at the wrong time. I tried to guestimate but i was off. I could even have an O problem or something. I didn't get a peak in dec on cbfm so maybe i'm not O'ing on my own? Or maybe i don't have good eggs OR maybe OH spermies aren't the best swimmers? Whatever it is, i'll eventually find out. My approach this month is going to be to RESET my cbfm and use it and BD when i have my peaks and that is it. If it works - AWESOME. If not, then i'm going to have to call a doctor. Once AF shows (today or tmrw) it will be going on my 6th cycle TTC after MC.

Hmmmm see this month i got a positive opk at cd13 and on cd14 and cd15 i had these super hugeeee O pains so i'm Oing. But see we didnt do anything those 2 days and only did it after on cd16 sooo have to try and get it spot on i guess..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> You got it sis! I tried that 'cool' approach this month but i must have BD at the wrong time. I tried to guestimate but i was off. I could even have an O problem or something. I didn't get a peak in dec on cbfm so maybe i'm not O'ing on my own? Or maybe i don't have good eggs OR maybe OH spermies aren't the best swimmers? Whatever it is, i'll eventually find out. My approach this month is going to be to RESET my cbfm and use it and BD when i have my peaks and that is it. If it works - AWESOME. If not, then i'm going to have to call a doctor. Once AF shows (today or tmrw) it will be going on my 6th cycle TTC after MC.
> 
> Hmmmm see this month i got a positive opk at cd13 and on cd14 and cd15 i had these super hugeeee O pains so i'm Oing. But see we didnt do anything those 2 days and only did it after on cd16 sooo have to try and get it spot on i guess..Click to expand...

Sounds like last month was a timing issue for both of you! I am keeping my FX'd that those spermies find the egg this month!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace yup could very much be a timing thing...hmmmmm...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i got a question!

so my trigger is tmaro like we shud bd everynight right??? like im scard to skip a day...lol


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> i got a question!
> 
> so my trigger is tmaro like we shud bd everynight right??? like im scard to skip a day...lol

Remember sperm can live inside for at least 5 days so if you do it every other I am sure you will be fine...But I did everyday last month right around my O date and look what happened for me! ;)


----------



## lauren10

I had luck all 3 times with every other day...give the sperm a chance to build a little more!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa-What did you do the other two times you got a BFP?


----------



## auntylolo

Hello all! Can't believe I haven't jumped on this thread before :dohh: every month I am pupo! Including this month, even the bfn's aren't discouraging me!


----------



## Twinkie210

Welcome!


----------



## crystalclaro

welcome Lolo :)


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Lolo! Only requirement is crazy fun PUPO to be on this thread....hahahaha! They are all awesome Ladies that welcomed me with no questions...Love them all!


----------



## babydust818

Welcome lolo! ready to talk crazy stuff?!? LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

welcome lolo!

you will love it here...LOL

hm...im not sure i think i did it everday. i dont even freakin remember, im not using opks this month...

we did it lastnight, cd 11, he has a business dinner meeting shit tonight, so maybe we will do it when he gets home if not def cd 13(day of my shot) & 14, 15, 16, 17, 18...hahhaha

idk im bugging out ill miss it...LIKE OMGGG


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> welcome lolo!
> 
> you will love it here...LOL
> 
> hm...im not sure i think i did it everday. i dont even freakin remember, im not using opks this month...
> 
> we did it lastnight, cd 11, he has a business dinner meeting shit tonight, so maybe we will do it when he gets home if not def cd 13(day of my shot) & 14, 15, 16, 17, 18...hahhaha
> 
> idk im bugging out ill miss it...LIKE OMGGG

Well you won't be able to use OPKs anyway with the trigger shot, because it will pick up the hcg (aren't you getting an hcg injection to trigger O?)


----------



## keepthefaithx

From what i heard, girls still use opks with all the crap that i am taking, not sure stace, but yes i am having the ovidrel/hcg shot. I kno it messes up pregnancy test i gotta wait longer, but im hoping not to even take a preg test by myself either, like i have go to back a couple times ill have him just tell me yes or no-

well see i guess!

I guess ill get my prometrium & progesterone 2maro right stace?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Krippy said:


> Welcome Lolo! Only requirement is crazy fun PUPO to be on this thread....hahahaha! They are all awesome Ladies that welcomed me with no questions...Love them all!

LOVE YOU KRIS! LOL :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Lo! I confess to stalking your other thread...! Welcome to the craziness!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emma how you feeling hunni


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey hun, still got random bits of spotting bleurgh!

My friend at work wouldn't do the test last nite coz she said she has a feeling she is pg so doesnt wana see a bfn - said she might do it tonight so I told her to let me know asap. She said she wasn't gonna tell me if she was coz she didn't wana upset me. She said she hated that her bf and sil were pg when she had her loss. I told her I would be fine coz I cant get excited for myself at the mo so at least I could be excited for her.

Bet it feels so good to be back in the game leese?!


----------



## babydust818

I wanna know too Emma!! Let me know what she says.


----------



## MrsMoo72

We were pg together with my ds and her 2nd dd - there's just 6 weeks between them so would be nice if it happened again.....Ill keep you posted


----------



## babydust818

it most certainly would!!


----------



## lauren10

welcome Lo!!! 

question girls: 

I'm interviewing for a new job Friday, and they're looking to hire this month, so it would happen fast. 

Would you...... 

A. Not tell them you're pregnant. After all, it's illegal for them to ask, and you're not required to tell them. (and risk possibly looking like an asshole when you finally do tell them)

B. Be up front and honest. Tell them and hope they don't find "another way" to hold it against you.

I really want this job, and I know for the next 5 months I can kick butt and learn everything I need to. And then I'd probably only take 8-12 weeks off instead of a whole year, since my hubby can take some leave too. 

help!


----------



## keepthefaithx

feel soooo good to be back!!!!

:)

we did our first bd lastnight i didnt pee at all after w my legs up all night..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i would tell them lauren--

be upfront they arent guna like if you lie. and your guna pop soon so they will figure it out lol

i would tell them and hope its okay u kno :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hmmm, tough one Lauren..... Is it not obvious yet? 

I don't think I would tell them yet. Maybe see how it goes? At least then if you don't get it then you will know it's not coz of being pg. And if you do get it (which im sure you will!) then you can just tell them and they can't do anything about it then!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, just read Lisa's comment!!! We are not really helping, evil me telling you to keep it secret!!


----------



## lauren10

oh yeah...and the kicker is....all the interviews are via telephone!! they wouldn't meet me until after I was hired. but otherwise, yes...it would be obvious!!

I"m leaning towards not telling them.


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOL

idk i mean i would rather be straight foward, and hopefully they wont mind.. u know..rather then being there a month or not even, and start showing then u gotta tell them, idk, i wouldnt do that! hehhee


----------



## babydust818

Lauren .. don't ask, don't tell. After they meet you and have a problem with it, there's nothing they can say or do because like you said it's illegal. If you REALLY want this job. Do anything in your power to give you a better chance!


----------



## lauren10

I know, it's a tough one!!! but i'll kick myself if i miss out on this position because they discriminate. hmmmmm


----------



## lauren10

yeah that's how i'm feeling rach.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just tell them you've already got a holiday booked for July hehe!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Lolo hiiiiii!! So glad to have u join the madness that is PUPO! Plz feel free to always over share and remove the meaning of TMI from ur dictionnary!!

Lauren pfff screw that i wouldnt say nuttin. Obviously if you do they will automaticly remove ur canditate position. Of course they will never say it was due to pregnancy cuz of discrimination and etc etc but they will just come up with something else. Get the position and then tell them!!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese hunny breath breathhhh. You gotta no stress yourself out! So far both times u've gotten pregnant you havent really had trouble conceiving so i dont see why this will be any different. No mather what u try to do it wont necessarily change the outcome. You could bd like freakin crazy and either get a bfp or bfn (trust me on that LOL) soooo just try to get as much bowchica wow wow that u can will keeping the stress at a minimum!


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't think I would tell them, at this point it is none of their business. But if you think they are an honest company it would look better if you disclose this fact early. I would go with your gut instinct. If your gut is saying don't tell, then don't. My opinion though. It is nearly impossible to prove discrimination. I was skipped over for a manager position when I was pregnant with DS (because my boss didn't think I needed the stress). I was furious and my DH didn't see the big deal. Excuse me? I think it is up to me how much stress I can handle. I was working fast food at the time (I was still in college) and the extra dollar an hour would have made a huge difference to me! My boss was kind of a prick anyway. 

Luckily I don't think that would happen at my job now, but I am thinking about waiting until after my boss does my review to tell him (just in case). But I think he suspects already as does another lady here. I have left for three Dr. appointments in the past 3 weeks, pee every hour and am no longer drinking during bowling league (its a work league). Yup I am pretty sure a few people will figure it out before I tell. LOL.


----------



## babydust818

If AF wasn't due tmrw i would almost swear i'm ovulating today. My cervix is higher today and i have EWCM thats stretching like 3-4 inches before breaking.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:



> If AF wasn't due tmrw i would almost swear i'm ovulating today. My cervix is higher today and i have EWCM thats stretching like 3-4 inches before breaking.

I actualy had that 2 days ago. I've read it's actualy pretty normal tho do to the shift in hormones and etc.


----------



## MrsMoo72

TEST! (im feeling like some kiNDA pee stick pusher haha!)

A lady just posted in 1st tri who got pg while taking the bcp you were talking about earlier - she has a 4 month old as well - weird coincidence!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yup I have read that it is normal before AF too, I have had it before, but it wasn't a whole lot.


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> TEST! (im feeling like some kiNDA pee stick pusher haha!)
> 
> A lady just posted in 1st tri who got pg while taking the bcp you were talking about earlier - she has a 4 month old as well - weird coincidence!

Oh poor lady! I think I called her an idiot in my post though:blush: I feel sorry for her. You should be able to trust the meds you take are correct and safe!


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma the pee stick pusher LOL.

I have a digi left that I never took. I wanted to see that word pregnant, but I was afraid to take it too soon, so when I got my second blood draw back and it had quadrupled I felt stupid peeing on a stick anymore... I guess I will just save the couple I have for now and pray I don't need them anytime soon!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Emma the pee stick pusher LOL.
> 
> I have a digi left that I never took. I wanted to see that word pregnant, but I was afraid to take it too soon, so when I got my second blood draw back and it had quadrupled I felt stupid peeing on a stick anymore... I guess I will just save the couple I have for now and pray I don't need them anytime soon!

There is no such thing as feelin stoopid for wanting to see the actual words silly! Especialy after u survived a mc.


----------



## jessy1101

Omgggg Em ur bad lololol. Pee-stick pushers r us LOL


----------



## babydust818

it's a BFN this morning Emma. i've given up


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arghh, that sucks rach...still time tho xx


----------



## crystalclaro

Lauren, I would not tell them either, I like to be an honest and upfront person but it is against the law for them to ask you and the law is there for a reason . I would not tell them till you have been there for 3 months because they can let you go for any reason during the first 3 months. It just happened to me with my last job and I did not even tell them i was pregnant I was just asking questions in regard to "what if" and before the weeks end I was told I did not make it past my 3 months. My Mom told me to never tell them anything in the 3 months especially if it is a corporation type business.


----------



## jkb11

jess!!!!! i got my package! yum!!! thanks sweeite! the cherri candies is so good!:kiss: your the best!

lolo:flower:welcome! SO GLAD TO HAVE YOU JOIN US:hugs:


----------



## jkb11

OH AND LAUREN- THAT IS A TOUGH ONE! IF THERE IS ANY WAY YOU CAN WAIT TIL THEY CALL YOU WITH THE OFFER AND THEN SAY I ACCEPT BUT I FEEL RESPONSIBLE TO MAKE YOU AWARE THAT I AM EXPECTING....THIS WOULD PUT THEM IN A POSITION BECAUSE YOU KNOW THAT YOU MADE IT THROUGH THE INTERVIEW PROCESS..... BUT I AGREE TO GO WITH YOUR GUT AND IF THE CONVERSATION FEELS OPEN ENOUGH TO DISCUSS THEN JUST LET IT HAPPEN. GOOD LUCK HUN!:kiss:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oh boy im geting nervous tummy for my appointment omg i must be so annoying! lol

i hope my follicles are long and i have a lot and alot of eggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Oh boy im geting nervous tummy for my appointment omg i must be so annoying! lol
> 
> i hope my follicles are long and i have a lot and alot of eggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol

You are too funny, no your not annoying, but you better watch for what you wish for, you'll end up with a litter! LOL, j/k, seriously though you don't want your ovaries over stimulated, I have read that it causes all kinds of problems, but 2 or 3 nice eggies would be good!


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> jess!!!!! i got my package! yum!!! thanks sweeite! the cherri candies is so good!:kiss: your the best!
> 
> lolo:flower:welcome! SO GLAD TO HAVE YOU JOIN US:hugs:

Yayyy!!! I made sure to mix white choco and dark choco and candies.

Leese this means you should have yours too now!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea 2 or 3 is fine w me stace...lol

yaya jess i will def check! leo has the mail box key he wont be home til later tonight hes gotta a dinner meeting thing

i sent ur packages out yesterday so hopefully soon!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess i hope u love ur present lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> yea 2 or 3 is fine w me stace...lol
> 
> yaya jess i will def check! leo has the mail box key he wont be home til later tonight hes gotta a dinner meeting thing
> 
> i sent ur packages out yesterday so hopefully soon!

Well Kim lives farther then you soooooo it should definetly be in ur mailbox! Finaly! After taking almost forever my goddddd.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess i hope u love ur present lol

I hope u love yours...even tho i know u will mouhaaahhaaaahaaaa..


----------



## keepthefaithx

its funny we are just getting our christmas presents to eachother..lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

well u told me what it is lol i do love it lol, im sad about the explosion tho...stupid mail !!!! lolol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> well u told me what it is lol i do love it lol, im sad about the explosion tho...stupid mail !!!! lolol

Only 1 of the 3 bottles we're busted soooo u still get 2 and 2 others things in there also hiihiii


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol woohoo!!!! hahahah

i can SWEAR im feeling some O twinges, but im a nutjob so it could be in my head...LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> lol woohoo!!!! hahahah
> 
> i can SWEAR im feeling some O twinges, but im a nutjob so it could be in my head...LOL

Leese is cray-cray Leese is cray-cray nanananana boo boo LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg i am right? lmao


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> omg i am right? lmao

LOL nahhhhh i was kidding pooty thang :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Thanks for the advice ladies! I am kind of looking at it as- if they can't discriminate against me for it, then why would they need to know? I wouldn't want it to be a factor in their decision to hire me. I'd probably have to tell them by mid April as its the 6 month point, so that would give me only 2 months on the job before I tell them, so I'll have to prove myself!!


----------



## babydust818

Lauren you can and you will babygirl!

Jess + Lisa why wasn't i invited to a secret santa exchange. wahhh jk.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lmao I missed u girls :hugs:

Lisa baby I wish u a litter :)
Stacey I'd use that stick & LOVE every minute of starring at the word...taking some pics with it & just going to town!
Rach what up girl? don't u remember we were a team just a week ago getting Stacie to keep testing & not give up! Chin up sweetie pie :hugs:
Lolo welcome to our crazy club!
Kris how u feeling girl?
Lauren I vote tell them, idk I'd be worried it would backfire somehow & then after ur mat leave? Iiikkkk tough call tho...gl sweetie! 
Jessy,Emma,crystal,Liz,kim :wave:

AFM ssooo relieved to be home & getting cloer to the freakin weekend! YAY Thursday tmmr :)


----------



## babydust818

Lisette, was your boss a big dickweed again today?


----------



## Krippy

Lauren...I agree, work you little butt off and the decision will already be made for them ;)

Rach...Keep your chin up, remember I only got my BFP @ 19 dpo. You aren't out until the witch crashes the party.

Jess...Sorry the witch got you but it does feel good to be back on track and knowing your cycle. Yaaaahhhh for February BFPs.

Lisa...How are you crazy girl?

Lisette...How is that bump looking? I think we need to see a picture soon! ;)

Stace...POAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I peed on my digi just to see the words! lol

Hi Crystal, Emma, Lolo...sorry if I missed anyone.

I am doing well...I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease today, an autoimmune disorder causing hypothyroidism. So my endo put me on synthroid to replace the hormone that I am not producing and it really excited about this pregnancy.

I see my OB tomorrow for our first appointment and he will be sending for an early scan. So excited but so nervous. Probably will get the scan next week or the week after. DH is gone for work and my mom is on a cruise so I will be doing this all by myself...eeeekkkk! Deep breathes right?

Hope you girls all have a great night!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW kristen crazy updates girl! Gonna be great, ur a tuff cookie & u got all of us :hugs:
Bump pic when I get off my cruise (gonna have my 12weeks while on there so I have a cute t-shirt I'm printing & will let the pro's take a pretty one for us! Can't wait!!!)

Rach my boss is in a permanent dickwad state but he was A LOT nicer in his tone & actually panicked enough yesterday that he went & got me a helper for the rest of the week cuz "its just too much work for one person" ppfftttt Noooooo really? You don't say! Lol


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy said:


> Lauren...I agree, work you little butt off and the decision will already be made for them ;)
> 
> Rach...Keep your chin up, remember I only got my BFP @ 19 dpo. You aren't out until the witch crashes the party.
> 
> Jess...Sorry the witch got you but it does feel good to be back on track and knowing your cycle. Yaaaahhhh for February BFPs.
> 
> Lisa...How are you crazy girl?
> 
> Lisette...How is that bump looking? I think we need to see a picture soon! ;)
> 
> Stace...POAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I peed on my digi just to see the words! lol
> 
> Hi Crystal, Emma, Lolo...sorry if I missed anyone.
> 
> I am doing well...I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease today, an autoimmune disorder causing hypothyroidism. So my endo put me on synthroid to replace the hormone that I am not producing and it really excited about this pregnancy.
> 
> I see my OB tomorrow for our first appointment and he will be sending for an early scan. So excited but so nervous. Probably will get the scan next week or the week after. DH is gone for work and my mom is on a cruise so I will be doing this all by myself...eeeekkkk! Deep breathes right?
> 
> Hope you girls all have a great night!

I also have Hashimoto's I have been on synthroid for almost 14 years and my thyroid levels are great right now :) you should start to feel less tired when your hormones are corrected and your hair night get thicker and if you get cold easily that should also diminish.


----------



## Krippy

crystalclaro said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Lauren...I agree, work you little butt off and the decision will already be made for them ;)
> 
> Rach...Keep your chin up, remember I only got my BFP @ 19 dpo. You aren't out until the witch crashes the party.
> 
> Jess...Sorry the witch got you but it does feel good to be back on track and knowing your cycle. Yaaaahhhh for February BFPs.
> 
> Lisa...How are you crazy girl?
> 
> Lisette...How is that bump looking? I think we need to see a picture soon! ;)
> 
> Stace...POAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I peed on my digi just to see the words! lol
> 
> Hi Crystal, Emma, Lolo...sorry if I missed anyone.
> 
> I am doing well...I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's disease today, an autoimmune disorder causing hypothyroidism. So my endo put me on synthroid to replace the hormone that I am not producing and it really excited about this pregnancy.
> 
> I see my OB tomorrow for our first appointment and he will be sending for an early scan. So excited but so nervous. Probably will get the scan next week or the week after. DH is gone for work and my mom is on a cruise so I will be doing this all by myself...eeeekkkk! Deep breathes right?
> 
> Hope you girls all have a great night!
> 
> I also have Hashimoto's I have been on synthroid for almost 14 years and my thyroid levels are great right now :) you should start to feel less tired when your hormones are corrected and your hair night get thicker and if you get cold easily that should also diminish.Click to expand...

Thanks Crystal! I actually am just feeling tired and that is it but could be the preggo thing too :) I was hyper December 9th so going hypo was recent. I have post partum thyroiditis but I have Hashimoto's too! My endo was really excited because my case was so interesting and he hasn't seen this before. Hahahaha! He was really glad that I am pregnant too which made me feel better I thought he was going to upset with me! ;)


----------



## crystalclaro

thats good he is excited for you :) 
I'm excited for you too, I hope I get to join you this month :)


----------



## Krippy

Me too Crystal!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girlies...is anyone watching realworld challenge???


----------



## babydust818

i wasss.


----------



## Twinkie210

So majorly bloated. I went to bed with a semi flat tummy and now I looks 4 months pregnant. I think I better find a loose fitting shirt today! Hopefully I can hide the bloating, I am sure the people at work already suspect I am pregnant if I walk in with what appears to be a baby bump they are going to really start talking!


----------



## lauren10

Kristin that's good that they've identified that now and can do something about it!! I've heard it's very treatable.

I am so constipated it's ridiculous. I poop rabbit pellets. i'm so bloated...and I'm convinced there is 5 pounds of crap in there trying to come out!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Kristin that's good that they've identified that now and can do something about it!! I've heard it's very treatable.
> 
> I am so constipated it's ridiculous. I poop rabbit pellets. i'm so bloated...and I'm convinced there is 5 pounds of crap in there trying to come out!!!!!!! lol

Poor Lauren, that is exactly how I was when I was pregnant with DS! I never worked up the nerve to ask my Dr, because I was 20 and still embarassed to talk about "poop" with him. I know that there are some laxatives that they can prescribe you to help that problem...


----------



## lauren10

well Senokot is safe to take, so i've been taking that...and natural fiber laxatives...but it's not enough!!! I think I might also have to resort to suppositories....gross!!! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> well Senokot is safe to take, so i've been taking that...and natural fiber laxatives...but it's not enough!!! I think I might also have to resort to suppositories....gross!!! :)

You may want to talk to your Dr. about switching your prenatal. The one you are taking may have too much iron in it for you! Most of the time during my last pregnancy I took two flinstone chewable vitamins, which my Dr. told me would do the same thing as a prenatal and is easier on the stomach.


----------



## lauren10

yum, i love flintstone vitamins!! good idea I'll ask him. Thanks!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy groundhog day to all!! Sooo both canadian groundhogs have predicted an early spring..only the states one predicted 6 more weeks of shitty winter beurkkk..

Also we're putting the clocks back ahead next month yayyyy!! It will only b dark at like 8 pm thank the sweet baby jesus.

How is everybody this am??


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren congrats on reaching the 17 weeks chica!!!


----------



## themarshas

As we haven't had any winter as of yet, I'm actually looking forward to having another 6 weeks! And I literally lol'd when you said "Thank the sweet baby jesus" my roomate in college said that all the time so I just had a flash back


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> As we haven't had any winter as of yet, I'm actually looking forward to having another 6 weeks! And I literally lol'd when you said "Thank the sweet baby jesus" my roomate in college said that all the time so I just had a flash back

LOL i love that phrase it's silly abd always makes me grin when i say it lolol


----------



## jessy1101

Watched one of my all time favorite movies last night How to train your dragon! I swear that movie just brings a huge smile to my face everytime. Best positive boosting thing evaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

Toothless = <3 <3 <3


----------



## babydust818

never saw that movie Jess! Will have to look into it.

AFM, no AF yet. No signs of her either. blahhh


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> never saw that movie Jess! Will have to look into it.
> 
> AFM, no AF yet. No signs of her either. blahhh

It's the best movie ever!!

Hmmm...do u feel like she's coming or no?? Could be a good thing..


----------



## babydust818

I felt like she was real bad yesterday. only a matter of time


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i just got this hugeeee craving for a yummy beaver tail!!! Mhhhmmmhmmm https://www.beavertailsinc.com/ there are sooo many good ones it's sick...choco banana...choca vanilla....resses pieces...


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, those look delicious! Only 10:45... can't go to lunch yet! 

Yup pretty sure the lady across from me knows I am pregnant, but won't ask (LOL, I wouldn't tell her anyway). I must have looked like death in my meeting this morning. She kept asking me if I was OK... LOL. Choked back the urge to barf on her shoes and made it through though. 

Ugh, I still have one more meeting to sit through this afternoon. But on the bright side by this time next week I should be rid of my auditors! (Keeping my fingers crossed for this one)


----------



## jessy1101

Stace it's soo funny cuz i'm super thrilled that u feel sick! I mean not in a bad way just that morning sickness and upset stomac is a huge AMAZING sign that everything is good with the beany! Keep it coming! LOLOL

Where is everybody today??? Poke poke..


----------



## jessy1101

:laundry::dishes::mail::shower::wedding::plane::boat::loo::loo:

Is one of those options what everybody is currently up to?????


----------



## babydust818

where's the sex one??????


----------



## themarshas

Where is everyone today? Stace- hope you feel better soon! Although it's a good sign and at least its for a good reason! I however, am sick (stomach uneasiness and a headache) for no good reason. Although I went to a confrence for 3 days and shook hands with hundreds of random people, plus a hotel room, plus a few flights. Really just asking to get sick. Came into work yesterday at 10:15 and went home at 1. Napped and watched tv all afternoon and feeling slightly better today. Trying out 5 guys for lunch. Anyone have it near them? It's the first in the state and just opened last week. Talked with my Midwife this morning about the spotting and she said not to worry, probably just a sore spot on my cervix from rough sex or something and I irritated it by doing so much. And our downs testing came back completely normal and no reason to worry about that.


----------



## babydust818

omg Jess I want a beavertail now too!!!!!! looks amazing.


----------



## babydust818

I've heard 5 guys is awesome. was gonna for there once but had something diff


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh Jess i am :wedding::plane: Hahahahaha!!!!


But really :laundry::cold::comp::coffee: and playing trains, making dinner for ds, walking dog....etc etc!!!


----------



## lauren10

thanks Jessy cakes!!! 

I'll tell you what's NOT going on...................pooping. 

I haven't seen how to train your dragon, I'll bet i would like it too.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls, how are you all doing!???!!

ok so AHHH i just got back from my apt!!!

okay lol

he asked me if i was getting cramping and i said YESS the last couple days like O-ish cramps!!

so first off he said the meds are taking EXCELLENTLY to my body!! he saw ALOT of follicles but i have 2 dominant follicles on each side at cd13 ...one is at 16mm & one at 18mm. 

he said that he doesnt think i am going to O just yet. he did bloodwork on me to ck my progesterone and my LH, and he think by tmaro or saturday ill be ready for shot he wants to get them a little longer & he said it will def happen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(he would like them at at least 20mm & he said it will def happen!)

and he let me know about the TWIN thing, im like OMG YESSS LOLOLOL (he said alot of women decline the hcg shot after hearing that...are u kidding..!! wtf!)


so yea great news guys im so happy its working!!!!

OMGGG makes me feel so much better i was a nervous wreck lastnight!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

:happydance: Yay s'all good Lisa, so excited for you :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Leese thats fantastic!! Me thinks everything is gonna work out just fine sweety told yaaaaaa.

Lauren ahhh no :loo::loo::loo:?? Sucks..

Liz 5 guys is duper delicious!!! The hamburgers rock!

Rach yup beaver tails are what we do best here in canada.


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh Lisa! Sounds so awesome! So happy for you!

Lauren...Poor you and no poo! I have the opposite with pregnancy and poop all the time. With RJ I once had to poop in the bushes on a hike and had to poop in the lake...lol. It was that or poop my pants! Love what hormones do to our body hey?


----------



## jessy1101

Emma ooohhhh marriage and going by plane some people r luckyyyy LOL.

We dont use enough of those other lil drawings sooo i plan to!

I wish i could get this from DH mmhmmm :serenade::serenade:


----------



## MrsMoo72

No Jess i'm getting married on a plane hahahah!!!:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> No Jess i'm getting married on a plane hahahah!!!:haha:

Ohhh la la we must celebrate :dance::dance::drunk::drunk::drunk::wine::wine::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank you guys!! I am so happy!!!

Ahhh!! I prayed so much lastnight lolol


----------



## lauren10

Lisa that's amazing!!! so then...you wait a couple days and he gives you that shot that will do what...make you ovulate...or does it make the beany stick? are we shooting in the sperm with a baster? tell me more. 

no poops for me. I feel like there is one, but then I'll go...and it's like goat droppings. ugh.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Thank you guys!! I am so happy!!!
> 
> Ahhh!! I prayed so much lastnight lolol

Ahhh Leese :friends::friends::friends:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren is consti! Ahhhhhh lol

i had that too when preg first time lolol

he said im not quite ready to o. After he gievs me the shot either today or tmaro i will prob o like 12 hours after that!! Then 3dpo i start progesterone and prometrium!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Girls like honestly i needed this good news...:)


----------



## lauren10

so when did he say to have sex? every day?


----------



## keepthefaithx

He said like 3 days straight after my trigger shot! But we bd on cd 11 & this morning cd13, i wanna do it everynight now, well take tnight off bc we did it this morning and then fri, sat, sun & mon...lol

does that sound good guys?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im curious what my progesterone should be at this point...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Great news Lisa baby :hugs:

Morning girls...sorry been MIA this darn job is freakin cray cray these days!!!! Wuv you guys all bunches and bunches!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey all!

Liz- we have a 5 guys, but I have never ate there...

Lisa- Yeah for extra follicles!

I was fine most of the morning, just had a couple gagging moments, LOL. My main symptom right now is the super bloat and peeing every 30 minutes! But I am just now 5 weeks, so my mornings may get worse next week.

Just for you Jessy, here is my day planned out...

:loo::icecream::loo::comp::loo::laundry::loo::sleep::loo:


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Im curious what my progesterone should be at this point...

from what I have read if you haven't O'd yet it should be <1.5


----------



## keepthefaithx

How are my preggies feeling?!


----------



## lauren10

Lisa, I like your plan. take a night off tonight and let the sperm build....then shoot 'em all in the night before you get the shot! then they'll be ready and waiting in the tubes for the eggs (plural!) to come down, and they'll get fertilizing!!!!! yay!!!


----------



## lauren10

i feel great....except for constipation and tiredness...but I can live with that! 

I really need to get in an exercise regime before I turn into a house though!


----------



## keepthefaithx

well if i get shot tmaro, it would be tonight..lol 

what do you think.....bd tonight? or this morning was good, build up then right after shot do it?


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol lauren u look great u prob didnt even gain lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Im curious what my progesterone should be at this point...
> 
> from what I have read if you haven't O'd yet it should be <1.5Click to expand...

ooo okay thanks stace, i wonder why he wants to check that now then....u know?


----------



## themarshas

Yay! Lisa! That sounds pretty great. Fingers crossed for you! 

Five guys was closed "mechanical issues" so I have still yet to try it...

Lauren- I can't poop either... stupid hormones. My dr recommended prunes so that's what I'm trying. I recommend Activia yogurt though if you have it around. Seriously the first time I ate it I was pooping within 20 minutes. It was miraculous! hahaha


----------



## keepthefaithx

o yea and stace my ob wants me to start opks today, just did one, negative, but theres def a line, i labeled it im guna see how dark they get lol ill prob do another one tonight...


----------



## keepthefaithx

liz 15 weeks omg!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Liz- we have a 5 guys, but I have never ate there...
> 
> Lisa- Yeah for extra follicles!
> 
> I was fine most of the morning, just had a couple gagging moments, LOL. My main symptom right now is the super bloat and peeing every 30 minutes! But I am just now 5 weeks, so my mornings may get worse next week.
> 
> Just for you Jessy, here is my day planned out...
> 
> :loo::icecream::loo::comp::loo::laundry::loo::sleep::loo:

Omgggg that's alot of poopin there girly!! LOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Pooping party!!!! Lolol

:p


----------



## themarshas

I know right? Pretty cray cray to think that we've known for over 11 weeks! The days are just quickly going by


----------



## lauren10

I want to come to the pooping party!!!! **** sigh ****

I hate yogurt so much, and I wish I didn't. Maybe I'll try mixing it into a protein shake to mask the consistency and taste! 

Lisa I didn't know you bd'd this morning...that should cover it!!! save up the spermoli's for tomorrow after the shot! maybe do it right after you get the shot...to give them a little time to get up there :) I forget how long it takes them.


----------



## lauren10

Here is the answer from WebMD...

The fastest sperm can get to a fallopian tube is about 30 minutes, meaning that the quickest conception could occur following sex is in the half-hour range [source: WebMD]. This means that, following sex, the egg could be fertilized before you've gotten up to get a drink of water.
Conception can occur as many as five days after sex or possibly longer, as strong, healthy sperm can survive for about that many days (and perhaps even longer) in the supportive environment of the fallopian tubes as they wait for an egg to be released, if one isn't already present [source: Harms].

so yeah....I say get the sperm in there before or right after the shot...since he said you'll ovulate within 12 hours of the shot?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I think thats a good idea lauren. Yea we bd at like 6 am, dh like woke out of a coma sleep and reached for the vadge im like okay! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks for the info lauren!

:hugs:

ill see how i feel..i mean, i would like to bd everday but maybe i should wait til tmaro to make his "supply" better lol


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I am not pooping that much... they didn't have a peeing smiley LOL.

Finally out of my last meeting and feel like heading home and crawling in bed, but Noooooo I still have an hour and a half left of my work day. Booooooo.


----------



## jessy1101

It's soooo unfair it's gorgeous outside and i'm stuck here till freakin 5 booooooooo...plus i have huge windows in my office so naturaly that makes it even worse...


----------



## keepthefaithx

its nice here too jess and im here til 7 waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## babydust818

Jess we need to get pregnant ........ sigh.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> It's soooo unfair it's gorgeous outside and i'm stuck here till freakin 5 booooooooo...plus i have huge windows in my office so naturaly that makes it even worse...

I wish I had a huge window to stare out of... just have drab gray walls and rows of cubicles!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Jess we need to get pregnant ........ sigh.

You will!


----------



## keepthefaithx

we need some bfps this month damnit!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaa bfp whaaaaa..


----------



## jessy1101

Rach we damn well better get preg....


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> It's soooo unfair it's gorgeous outside and i'm stuck here till freakin 5 booooooooo...plus i have huge windows in my office so naturaly that makes it even worse...
> 
> I wish I had a huge window to stare out of... just have drab gray walls and rows of cubicles!Click to expand...

Stace u need a better view seriously.


----------



## keepthefaithx

im bored at work omg kill me.


----------



## MrsMoo72

We need a TOD to pass time - any suggestions....?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> It's soooo unfair it's gorgeous outside and i'm stuck here till freakin 5 booooooooo...plus i have huge windows in my office so naturaly that makes it even worse...
> 
> I wish I had a huge window to stare out of... just have drab gray walls and rows of cubicles!Click to expand...
> 
> Stace u need a better view seriously.Click to expand...

I used to be one cube away from a window... but they made my department move, so now I have to walk out the front door to see sunlight :( So depressing in the winter when it is dark when I get to work and dark when I leave!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> We need a TOD to pass time - any suggestions....?

Hmmm kinda teeny bit too late since it's 5 pm lolol

Topic for tomorrow?? Ideas??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha! Erm....what's the weirdest place you've dtd? (Have we had this one?)


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Haha! Erm....what's the weirdest place you've dtd? (Have we had this one?)

Well weirdest has to be DH's parent's bed when we we're teenagers lolol. Freaky deaky shizzz LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hm.. I really havent did it it a weird spot, i guess in the ocean or pool...lol


----------



## jkb11

hi girlies:flower:hope everybody is having a great day! lisa- yay for the doctor appt!!!! :kiss: 
i know a good topic for tomorrow**** VALENTINE'S DAY PLANS?????? AND GIFT IDEAS?

I SO BADLY WANT TO BE PREGNANT AND I SHOULD OVULATE IN A WEEK BUT I DONT NOW WHAT TO DO?!?!?!? WE MISSED IT LAST TIME BECUSE I OVULATED LATER THAN I HAD BEEN LIKE 2 OR 3 DAYS LATER AND SO WE MISSED IT......HMMMMM WHAT TO DO ?

JESS- DID YOU GET YOUR PACKEAGE YET???? IT IS LATE !!!! I HAVE BEEN ENJOYING MY GOODIES TODAY!


----------



## keepthefaithx

OKAY SO I COPY N PASTED A SURVEY THING KINDA LIKE A GET TO KNOW THING LOL

1. your name, first and middle
2. your dob
3. your favorite food
4. your favorite color
5. your favorite alcoholic drink
6. your favorite regular drink
7. your favorite place to visit
8. how many children do you want
9. are you left or right handed
10. your favorite candy bar
11. your favorite song at the moment
12. your hidden talent
13. are you right handed or left handed
14. how tall are you
15. your celeb crush.

okay lets gooo!!!

1. your name-Lisa Maria
2. your dob-2-5-85
3. your favorite food-PIZZAAAAA
4. your favorite color-pink
5. your favorite alcoholic drink-margarita on the rocks with salt
6. your favorite regular drink-diet coke or diet ginerale
7. your favorite place to visit-ARUBAAAAA
8. how many children do you want-2 or 3 not sure well see!!!!!
9. are you left or right handed-right
10. your favorite candy bar-reeses
11. your favorite song at the moment-amazing by Jenelle
12. your hidden talent- i can make a really loud noise with my tongue like a REALLY loud "clack" lol WHOA WHAT A TALENT LOL
13. are you right handed or left handed-right
14. how tall are you-5'1
15. your celeb crush.-at the moment i would say, cam gigadet, bc i just saw burlesque...AHHAHA


----------



## MrsMoo72

1. Emma Sarah (hate it!)
2. 3.7.82
3. Pasta
4. Pink
5. Blue meanie cocktails mmm!
6. Tea haha!!!
7. Mexico
8. 3 (erm no chance according to dh!!)
9. Right
10. Snickers
11. Beyonce - love on top
12. Erm.....
13. Still right handed!!
14. 5'4
15. Brad Pitt


----------



## keepthefaithx

:happydance:


----------



## Krippy

I got some sad news today Ladies. My doctor is sure that I will begin to miscarry soon. My hcg was 50 on Monday and has only gone up to 72 today. So he expects that I will miscarry very soon...I am hoping that it happens naturally and as painless as possible. This has never happened to me so if any of you has had this experience can you please share...I am quite scared and my DH and mother are away and not back until the 16th. Scared to go through this alone and that I will have to go to the hospital or something.


----------



## babydust818

Weirdest place to having sex - hmm would have to be outside in the backyard. it was in the summer and i went inside and had a misquito bite on my butt cheek! UGH! lol. Also did it at OH's work right on the floor LOL.

Kim, awh we will get pregnant my dear. Somehow, someway. I hope you catch it this time babygirl! You will.

Lisa... ooo i love these survey things!!

1. your name, first and middle : Rachael Marie
2. your dob : June 12 1988
3. your favorite food : Italian
4. your favorite color : Pink or black AND white together. Love old photograph stuff.
5. your favorite alcoholic drink : Long Island Iced Tea
6. your favorite regular drink : Water
7. your favorite place to visit : My family in New York!
8. how many children do you want : 2 or 3
9. are you left or right handed : Right
10. your favorite candy bar : Reese
11. your favorite song at the moment : Mirror by Lil wayne feat. Bruno Mars
12. your hidden talent : I'm a good motivational speaker.. for real lol.
13. are you right handed or left handed : I just answered this... LOL.
14. how tall are you : 5'7"
15. your celeb crush. : Bradley Cooper


----------



## babydust818

I'm SOOO sorry Kristin.... I'm really sorry. I had miscarried naturally at 5 weeks. From my experience, when it first started was very painful. I described it to my mom and she said it sounded like contractions. I was in a lot of pain at first. I had a heating pad on my lower back and on my vagina. After it started i bled for 8 days. It didn't soak up my pads really quick (not the 1 an hour stuff alot of girls have). I had a lot of blood clots and kept wondering which one was the baby. Like i said at first it would come real strong, go away, come real strong, go away, then finally i just started bleeding. It was the most emotional time of my life. I cried for days. I'm so sorry you have to go through this hunny. I really am. I'm here for you anytime you need it. 

:hug:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris...im so sry girl....:( i wish i cud hug u....did ur dr have a guesd of y it cud b happening..:( is there a chance it can rise more... hugs and love hunni xoxoxo


----------



## jessy1101

Kristin im so sorry sweety. R they sure there is nothing they can do?? I had my mc naturaly at 11 weeks and had contractions for about 3 hours but as soon as everything came out it stopped hurting.

Were here for u sweety if u need to talk anytime.


----------



## keepthefaithx

We r all always here for u ...xox love yaaaa

If ur that early im sure it wont b that painful at all...i was 6.5 weeks my second time just got a heavy period.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wish i cud come by n hug ya!!!


----------



## Krippy

I got some sad news today Ladies. My doctor is sure that I will begin to miscarry soon. My hcg was 50 on Monday and has only gone up to 72 today. So he expects that I will miscarry very soon...I am hoping that it happens naturally and as painless as possible. This has never happened to me so if any of you has had this experience can you please share...I am quite scared and my DH and mother are away and not back until the 16th. Scared to go throught his alone and that I will have to go to the hospital or something. 
Love back at ya girls? Couldn't be going through this with out you!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kristen sweetie my heart is breaking right now :( the girls are right, u are early enough that is will pass natural & pretty painless hopefully! Do u have a close friend who can come stay with u a night or two? Its just incredibly emotional love...pls know we're all here & we'll get u through this :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea kris u have a friend to come over?


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Ladies...really appreciate your help and support.Didn't mean to post that twice...sorry lol

The miscarriage has started to happen...I could feel it starting with the back pain that I had at the beginning of labour with RJ. I am bleeding and cramping now and hoping that it is over before the morning. I am thinking that it will happen pretty easily.

I don't have anyone to come over but it is ok I would actually just like to be alone and cry. I am sure you know how it is.

The Doctor is pretty sure that is because of my thyroid being out of whack...I am ok just hurts. It will take a while to get my levels back in range so that is when we will be able to try again.


----------



## keepthefaithx

:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ofcourse we understand sweetie, praying for u tonight :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Kristin I'm so sorry! Are you doing ok? I mc'd at 11 weeks and had no pain but a lot of bleeding. I was alone too in the hospital, DH was away and my parents live in Boston. It was hard, but I got through that and you will too honey!! We're here for you. make sure you do go in if you soak more than a pad an hour so they an keep an eye on you. 

Sending thoughts and prayers xoxox love ya


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lisette, Lauren, Jess, Rach, Lisa...everyone! I really appreciate the advice...I am not really scared but just don't know what to expect so any advice it taken gladly. I am feeling beaten up right now but I will get back up! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny, im sooo very sorry. Lots of love & hugs, hope you're doing ok today xxxx


----------



## lauren10

How are you this morning Kristin?


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry Kristin. I can't give you advice on MC naturally because I had a D&C, but when I first started spotting and knew something was wrong I had a terrible backache like back labor. My spotting stopped after a week (was always just when I wiped). 

If the MC was caused by your Thyroid, I silver lining is that you should have no problem having a healthy pregnancy after your thyroid levels get corrected. I know that is of 0 comfort right now.

Hang in there and we are here for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey kristin...how r u feeling....ur sure will get back up hunni...ur so strong!! I admire u alot!!! Everything will work out i kno it..god has great things in store for u :) xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace how are you feeling hunni, whens ur next apt?


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace, i got a question for you, i understand that prometrium and progesterone are dif one is synthenic and a pill and the other insert, have u ever heard of a women taking both? i guess he just wants to be extra like safe...

i heard shitty side effects....lol woohooo!!! what else!!

o well whatever i gotta do for my bean omgggg im cd14 crazy, he told me to start opks bc they are accurate now ive been done w clomid a while...negative opk 12 & 13 so far--

i had my bloodwork for prog, lh & estrodial, i gotta call after 10 to see if results are in...then hes guna let me know if i get shot today or 2maro.

they say follies grow up to 2mm overnight, so that would make me at like 20 & 17.5 18....

he may do it then, he says he likes to do it 22ish, i dont wanna miss it tho u know so i hope i get it today lol

:)


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> stace how are you feeling hunni, whens ur next apt?

I'm doing OK, tired and peeing alot and an occasional wave of nausea, but not too bad. 

I don't go back to the Dr. until my U/S on the 20th! So 17 more days! It seems like an eternity, but I guess my Dr. was happy with my blood test results and didn't think I needed any more. I am just nervous because this was the point last time that everything started going bad... I just want to go to the U/S and see a heartbeat, then I will feel better.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> stace, i got a question for you, i understand that prometrium and progesterone are dif one is synthenic and a pill and the other insert, have u ever heard of a women taking both? i guess he just wants to be extra like safe...
> 
> :)

The prometrium is the synthentic hormone. I know women who have taken both, but not at the same time. I read somewhere that Prometrium metabolizes fast in the blood (so I guess it doesn't last as long?). If you are taking the prometrium orally then it will be metabolized in the blood stream but I think the inserts are just absorbed??? Maybe that is why you can take them both? I don't know, but I have heard that the inserts work better...


----------



## keepthefaithx

AWWW...yea stace, i know how u feel trust me!

it will be good ur bloods are AWSOME!!!!

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea for some reason he said he wants me on both, hes a great doc and knows his shit so i gotta just trust everything he says lol

well see ahh!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

1. your name, first and middle: Elizabeth Anne
2. your dob: May 15, 1987
3. your favorite food: Lobster
4. your favorite color: Hunter Green
5. your favorite alcoholic drink: Any! haha umm... Mascato white wine, cranberry & malibu, anything mixed
6. your favorite regular drink: Starbucks White Chocolate Mocha
7. your favorite place to visit: Daytona, FL or Praiano, Italy
8. how many children do you want: 1-2
9. are you left or right handed: Right
10. your favorite candy bar: Twix, Carmello, Reeses, I'm not picky
11. your favorite song at the moment: "You" by Chris Young
12. your hidden talent: I can touch my toungue to my nose
13. are you right handed or left handed: right
14. how tall are you: 5'3"
15. your celeb crush: none, they're never as god in real life as they seem on tv


Kristin- I'm so sorry! I had a m/c at just over 5 weeks and I really only had one night of heavy bleeding with clots. Then it was 5 days of period type bleeding. Sometimes being alone helps you cry it out. My DH was out of town when I m/c'd too. The bright side is that it only took a few days to get my levels back to normal and we got our BFP stickybean 25 days later. Thinking about you! Hope you're feeling ok today. 


Anyone have any Vday plans? I don't think we're doing anything... maybe dinner out


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im not sure wat were doing liz, i was thinking of just staying in and me cooking his fave meal, we can do champagne strawberries and just chill

i may be able to test that day so well see...lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz what do you think ur having boy girl?!


----------



## Twinkie210

1. your name, first and middle: Stacie Louise
2. your dob: December 4, 1982
3. your favorite food: Mexican
4. your favorite color: Purple
5. your favorite alcoholic drink: Mudslides
6. your favorite regular drink: Sweet Iced Tea
7. your favorite place to visit: FL
8. how many children do you want: 3 (But DH says we are done after two :()
9. are you left or right handed: Right
10. your favorite candy bar: Pretty much anything with chocolate 
11. your favorite song at the moment: Hmmm don't really have one right now
12. your hidden talent: Not really a hidden talent, but I love cake decorating...
13. are you right handed or left handed: right
14. how tall are you: 5'3"
15. your celeb crush: Hmmm... don't know right now


No V day plans right now except taking DS to the dentist to get another filling (he has expensive baby teeth LOL) I think this is filling number 9 in his baby teeth. (3 of those were replacement fillings- he grinds his teeth and broke 4 fillings the other tooth had to be capped) So far his permanent teeth are fine though!


----------



## themarshas

I'm really undecided about what I'm having. At first I was really thinking girl but now I'm not so sure... Genetics say we should be having a boy (DH comes from a family of all boys). I'm hoping for a girl, DH is hoping for a boy, Family is hoping for a girl and we'll be happy either way!


----------



## keepthefaithx

True...

Yay! 

Whens that scan date?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

My predictions are:
Lauren - boy
Liz - boy
Lisette - girl
Stacie - girl


----------



## MrsMoo72

Any update rach?

Biatch af got my friend...they are only trying for 3 more months coz they don't want a huge gap between their girls so I really hope it happens for them...


----------



## keepthefaithx

mrsmoo72 said:


> my predictions are:
> Lauren - boy
> liz - boy
> lisette - girl
> stacie - girl

omg funn!!!

lauren-girl
liz-boy
lisette-girl
stace-boy


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma lets do it for us now!!

when we get preg!!!!!!!!!!!

emma-girl
jess-boy
rach-boy
kristin-girl
kim-girl
me-boy

did i leave anyone out?!


----------



## themarshas

lauren- girl
Me- ?????????? I'm going with Girl
Lisette- Girl
Stace- Boy


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> emma lets do it for us now!!
> 
> when we get preg!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> emma-girl
> jess-boy
> rach-boy
> kristin-girl
> kim-girl
> me-boy
> 
> did i leave anyone out?!

LOLOLO i betcha any money i will be having a boy this time..


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeaaa jess i said boy for you & me..lol


----------



## jessy1101

1. your name, first and middle: Jessica Lilliane
2. your dob: November 1st, 1986
3. your favorite food: Chinese (chicken balls, spareribs and chicken fried rice!)
4. your favorite color: Blue + Gree = TURQUOISE
5. your favorite alcoholic drink: Strawberry margarita
6. your favorite regular drink: Lime perrier
7. your favorite place to visit: Mayan riviera , Mexico
8. how many children do you want: 2-3
9. are you left or right handed: Right
10. your favorite candy bar: vanilla bean choco fudge 
11. your favorite song at the moment: Pitbull feat, Timbaland + David Guetta Pass at me
12. your hidden talent: Awsome memory for almost anything
13. are you right handed or left handed: right
14. how tall are you: 5'7"
15. your celeb crush: Ian Somerhalder mhhhmmmmm <3 <3 <3


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> yeaaa jess i said boy for you & me..lol

Yay matching for us!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Or twins..for me...lolol


----------



## jessy1101

I'm happy to be seeing my doctor today! I'll be able to see if there is anything she can give me for O time and etc..maybe something is whack there. Is Clomid good?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I gotta call dr soon ah!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope the results are in and he tells me to come in for shot today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Kim i got ur package and chica u totaly freakin out did your self!!! My mouth was actualy watering as soon as i opened the box whaaaaaaaaaaa...

M...mmmmm.....jelly belly...mhhhmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I gotta call dr soon ah!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope the results are in and he tells me to come in for shot today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yup yup yup that would b awsome Leese!


----------



## auntylolo

My god this thread moves fast! Stupid witch got me today, so we are doing smep this month:happydance:

1. your name, first and middle: Laura
2. your dob: February 17,'83
3. your favorite food: Nandos
4. your favorite color: Pink
5. your favorite alcoholic drink: chambord, vodka and pineapple juice
6. your favorite regular drink: coffee
7. your favorite place to visit: the maldives
8. how many children do you want: 5
9. are you left or right handed: right
10. your favorite candy bar: cadbury's caramel
11. your favorite song at the moment: dedication to my ex
12. your hidden talent: can wiggle my ears
13. are you right handed or left handed: right
14. how tall are you: 5'6"
15. your celeb crush: Christian Bale


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> i'm happy to be seeing my doctor today! I'll be able to see if there is anything she can give me for o time and etc..maybe something is whack there. Is clomid good?

yaya i forgot 12 pm right?!?!?!?

My dr said clomid is working great for me!!!!

I am at the same point w follicles as i was like cd 22ish 23 and my eggs will be healthier!!!

The side effects blow ass but it may really help u..i would def bring it up....!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

auntylolo said:


> my god this thread moves fast! Stupid witch got me today, so we are doing smep this month:happydance:
> 
> 1. Your name, first and middle: Laura
> 2. Your dob: February 17,'83
> 3. Your favorite food: Nandos
> 4. Your favorite color: Pink
> 5. Your favorite alcoholic drink: Chambord, vodka and pineapple juice
> 6. Your favorite regular drink: Coffee
> 7. Your favorite place to visit: The maldives
> 8. How many children do you want: 5
> 9. Are you left or right handed: Right
> 10. Your favorite candy bar: Cadbury's caramel
> 11. Your favorite song at the moment: Dedication to my ex
> 12. Your hidden talent: Can wiggle my ears
> 13. Are you right handed or left handed: Right
> 14. How tall are you: 5'6"
> 15. Your celeb crush: Christian bale

we move very quickly here...lolol


----------



## jessy1101

auntylolo said:


> My god this thread moves fast! Stupid witch got me today, so we are doing smep this month:happydance:
> 
> 1. your name, first and middle: Laura
> 2. your dob: February 17,'83
> 3. your favorite food: Nandos
> 4. your favorite color: Pink
> 5. your favorite alcoholic drink: chambord, vodka and pineapple juice
> 6. your favorite regular drink: coffee
> 7. your favorite place to visit: the maldives
> 8. how many children do you want: 5
> 9. are you left or right handed: right
> 10. your favorite candy bar: cadbury's caramel
> 11. your favorite song at the moment: dedication to my ex
> 12. your hidden talent: can wiggle my ears
> 13. are you right handed or left handed: right
> 14. how tall are you: 5'6"
> 15. your celeb crush: Christian Bale

Sorry the biatch got u sweety.

Ohhh ya this thread cuz super duper fast it's cray cray LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> i'm happy to be seeing my doctor today! I'll be able to see if there is anything she can give me for o time and etc..maybe something is whack there. Is clomid good?
> 
> yaya i forgot 12 pm right?!?!?!?
> 
> My dr said clomid is working great for me!!!!
> 
> I am at the same point w follicles as i was like cd 22ish 23 and my eggs will be healthier!!!
> 
> The side effects blow ass but it may really help u..i would def bring it up....!!!!Click to expand...

Exactly i'll definetly talk to her about it. I've got my list of all things i want to look at sooooo i'm feelin pretty good! I'm cd3 today soooo if i can start takin something i'm in the perfect time for it whaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Leese omggg maybe we'll get our bfp together this month!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea jess!!...i took clomid cd3-7, i heard its the most common and i heard its the best time to take it!!!!!

Omg u cud start today if she agrees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess if we got our bpf the same month i would like die of happiness lolo


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Yea jess!!...i took clomid cd3-7, i heard its the most common and i heard its the best time to take it!!!!!
> 
> Omg u cud start today if she agrees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa i know!!! And then maybe we'll catch the eggy on CD14 and get a BFP by the end of the month!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess if we got our bpf the same month i would like die of happiness lolo

Me tooo me tooo...i'll even pay for a lol vazzaling on my vadge since she deserves a lil something something too!!!!

...ok i'm kidding but still it's the tought that counts!


----------



## Krippy

I am doing well and I surprisingly slept well too. I think that I was so tired from all the emotions that I was exhausted. Not a lot of bleeding during the night just a clot this morning. I am pretty sure that there will not be much tissue but more clots and blood. I don't think this LO really had much time to grow and stick which is absolutely heart breaking but might make this experience easier on me. Just going to take one day at a time...


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> I am doing well and I surprisingly slept well too. I think that I was so tired from all the emotions that I was exhausted. Not a lot of bleeding during the night just a clot this morning. I am pretty sure that there will not be much tissue but more clots and blood. I don't think this LO really had much time to grow and stick which is absolutely heart breaking but might make this experience easier on me. Just going to take one day at a time...

I'm glad ur ok sweety we we're all really worried about you.

Can the doctor give u something for ur thyroid so it's stays stable all the time?


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I am doing well and I surprisingly slept well too. I think that I was so tired from all the emotions that I was exhausted. Not a lot of bleeding during the night just a clot this morning. I am pretty sure that there will not be much tissue but more clots and blood. I don't think this LO really had much time to grow and stick which is absolutely heart breaking but might make this experience easier on me. Just going to take one day at a time...
> 
> I'm glad ur ok sweety we we're all really worried about you.
> 
> Can the doctor give u something for ur thyroid so it's stays stable all the time?Click to expand...

Yeah the silly thing is I started the meds yesterday and on Wednesday found out I had Hashimoto's disease. A lot of crazy life changing things to go through when my DH and my mother are away, miscarriage and a disease that I will have to take meds for the rest of my life to be normal...At least I have my dogs to cheer me up and laugh at. They are going bananas right now playing with each other.

My Doctor told me yesterday that I will have to wait at least 3 months before we TTC again or until my levels go back to normal. Since we don't have trouble conceiving, knock on wood, everything should be ok once the meds start to work on my body. Sighh...I hate this feeling of being stuck in my own life and I just feel so empty. Didn't even have a chance to know or feel this LO but the loss is just as heart breaking. I am now going to concentrate on losing the rest of the baby weight from RJ's pregnancy and focus on my health and totally forget about conceiving. 

How are you all doing this morning? Thank you for all of the support last night!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Glad ur okay kris:hugs::hugs::hugs:

so maybe the dr is guna give u something for the thyroid and it has to like kick in b4 ttcing again right?


----------



## jessy1101

Kris that's a good attitude! I know it sucks and it hurts but like u said u have to think of ur health first. Hopefully once ur given the ok to TTC again it will happen right away!

Wuv u bunches hunny sending u tons of positive vibes xxxxxxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

I called my office they got the results, hes not in today so they are getting in touch w him & then guna call me, they close at 2 so ill give them an hour or hour and a half to call me then ill call!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I called my office they got the results, hes not in today so they are getting in touch w him & then guna call me, they close at 2 so ill give them an hour or hour and a half to call me then ill call!

Keep us in da loooopp!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ok so my dr just called me, he wants me in 2maro morning at 745 for the shot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I guess he wants to give it a little more time, my follies should be nice by tmaro!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning my loves :wave:

Lots of catching up to do for me too! PHEW! LOL

Kristen sweetie I'm happy to hear you had a good sleep and your doggies are cheering you up a little! I'm super amazed by your positive attitude, you are a very strong woman and I will keep you in my prayers :hugs:

Lisa and Jessy BFP's same time!!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!!!! Rachel baby is already KU :winkwink: where you are girl?

LOLO :wave: you gotta make us a priority girl! Work? Pffftttt not important! LOL...Sorry the with gotcha :(

Stacie I know its tough sweetie but you got a super duper sticky bean girlfriend! Stay positive :hugs:

hhmmmmm predictions...fun...ok here goes:

me: girl
lauren: boy
liz: boy
Stacie: girl


Vday plans....hhmmmm....well we gonna be in Nassau having a private beach day from our cruise!!!! Getting lots of sun and fun :) Giving H the "Daddy" book I had orderd him last PG and never got a chance to give him! Can't wait!!!!

As for the 20questions I gotta go copy/paste now :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news Lisa!

Jessy- I hope that appt goes well!

Kristin- I am glad you are doing better and not too much bleeding. I don't think it makes a difference how far along you were it is still heart breaking. I am glad you have a plan to get healthy and hopefully get the forever baby!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette i guessed u girl too!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

:hugs: Kristin, we will be wtt buddies then :hugs:

Soooooo exciting Leese :happydance:

Laura - nice to have a fellow UK'er on here!

How's that bump coming along Lisette?


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I will make predictions, but I am always wrong...

Me: boy
Lisette: boy
Liz: girl
Lauren: boy

Am I missing anyone???? My brain isn't working LOL.


----------



## NewbieLisette

1. your name, first and middle: Lisette Heather Ann
2. your dob: February 7,1979
3. your favorite food: Sushi
4. your favorite color: Lilac
5. your favorite alcoholic drink: Purple Haze martini with gummy bears
6. your favorite regular drink: Starbucks Mocha Frap
7. your favorite place to visit: Santorini
8. how many children do you want: 3
9. are you left or right handed: right
10. your favorite candy bar: cadbury easter egg...mmmmmmmm
11. your favorite song at the moment: boo thang
12. your hidden talent: I can cook really well?
13. are you right handed or left handed: right
14. how tall are you: 5'8"
15. your celeb crush: Jim Caviezel


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jim caviezel handsomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Def def def

that alcohol drink sounds so yummylish!

What do you guys think us non preggers yet will have!?! Its fun to hear what ppl think lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I am saying girl for you and boy for Jessy... but really I am terrible at guessing.

Emma- boy
Kris-boy
Rach-boy
kim-girl


----------



## Twinkie210

Laura-girl

who else did I miss???


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol really!? Cool :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arg, I want a girl haha!! No id take anything at this point! 
Crystal??


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOL I SAID GIRL FOR YOU!!! HAHAHHAH

i would love b/g twins actually lolol

ive always wanted a girl, but at this point really...whatever i get i will be on cloud 999999999999999999999


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa baby girl twins for you and then a third lil mama's boy later on :)

Jessy: boy
Emma: girl
Crystal: boy
Kim: boy
Kristen: girl


----------



## keepthefaithx

OMG LISETTE !!

that would make life my whole LIFE LOL and then a mommas boy omg how much better can it be lol

imagine..

!!!!!!!!!!!!!! u just made me smile lol xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette scan in 4 days omg so excited lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Hmmm maybe I should change my guess to girl for myself...

Abstract
Objectives
The purpose of the present study was to evaluate whether a gender-related difference exists in first trimester markers used for Down syndrome screening, namely nuchal translucency (NT), maternal serum pregnancy-associated plasma protein-A (PAPP-A), and free &#946;-human chorionic gonadotrophin (&#946;-hCG), and whether this has an influence on screening performance.
Methods
A total of 1325 patients with a singleton pregnancy underwent combined first trimester screening at 10&#8211;13 weeks' gestation. Maternal serum PAPP-A and free &#946;-hCG were analyzed by fluoroimmunoassay, nuchal translucency (NT) was measured by transvaginal sonography. Only patients with normal outcomes and known fetal gender were included in the study. Data were categorized by gestational age and by fetal gender.
Results
There were no significant gender-related differences in NT and PAPP-A levels. However, free &#946;-hCG was significantly higher (p=0.00004) in the presence of a female fetus than in the presence of a male fetus. Women with female fetuses had a higher median calculated Down syndrome risk (1:5490) compared to those having males (1:6451). This difference was not, however, statistically significant.
Conclusion
First trimester free &#946;-hCG is significantly higher in pregnancies with a female fetus


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Arg, I want a girl haha!! No id take anything at this point!
> Crystal??

Emma- Remember I am always wrong... so it's good that I guessed boy! LOL

Crystal- boy


----------



## NewbieLisette

I see Leese....a whole lil gang following behind ya :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Well hold on lets be realistic..twin girls gonna be super duper cute and independant lil misses at like 2 so they're gonna be running ahead and your lil momma's boy is gonna be in your arms till he's 5 :cloud9:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette like honestly im guna cry, bc that would be amazing if that happend lol

stace, thats interesting, maybe a dd for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I def see you with a little baby girl def.. Then a boy!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Believe it sweetie pie, you deserve it and gonna be a great and hot mama :winkwink:

Me? girl then boy? any combo I'd be :cloud9: but i want my girl at some point! LOL....12boys later!!!

Stace did you ever do the ring test?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Twinkie210 said:


> Hmmm maybe I should change my guess to girl for myself...
> 
> Abstract
> Objectives
> The purpose of the present study was to evaluate whether a gender-related difference exists in first trimester markers used for Down syndrome screening, namely nuchal translucency (NT), maternal serum pregnancy-associated plasma protein-A (PAPP-A), and free &#946;-human chorionic gonadotrophin (&#946;-hCG), and whether this has an influence on screening performance.
> Methods
> A total of 1325 patients with a singleton pregnancy underwent combined first trimester screening at 1013 weeks' gestation. Maternal serum PAPP-A and free &#946;-hCG were analyzed by fluoroimmunoassay, nuchal translucency (NT) was measured by transvaginal sonography. Only patients with normal outcomes and known fetal gender were included in the study. Data were categorized by gestational age and by fetal gender.
> Results
> There were no significant gender-related differences in NT and PAPP-A levels. However, free &#946;-hCG was significantly higher (p=0.00004) in the presence of a female fetus than in the presence of a male fetus. Women with female fetuses had a higher median calculated Down syndrome risk (1:5490) compared to those having males (1:6451). This difference was not, however, statistically significant.
> Conclusion
> First trimester free &#946;-hCG is significantly higher in pregnancies with a female fetus

Yeah i've heard that women having girls have higher hcg levels and get bfps' earlier dpo than thise having boys...


----------



## keepthefaithx

I heard that too emma!

Yes lisette def girl, then boy.. if you have a 3rd..hm......girl!


----------



## jkb11

[COLOR="Magenta"[COLOR="Magenta"]Kristen- :hugs:I am so sorry you have to go through this. thoughts and prayers your way. we are here for you:hugs: 

so I am just now waking up! ugh night shift...... only 2 more nights of it:winkwink:

Jess!!!! so happy you got your package! so just a little explanation for the "pop rocks":winkwink: I have heard of people putting them in their umm yeah! I have never had the nerve to try it but I know you are always looking for something new! lol!!!!!! hope you get lots solved at your appt. today! Can't wait to hear the game plan!

[/COLOR][/COLOR]


----------



## jessy1101

Kim wait whaaaa????? I can put that in my hoohah?? Is that safe??? Lolol

Waiting on doctor...sigh..


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay jess dr!!!! let us know ASAP!!!

okay guys when is jessica simpson due~?!? i heard april but shes like humungus, like can it be?


----------



## keepthefaithx

wait kim, pop rocks in ur VADGE?!!!


----------



## themarshas

Wow! I had no idea that Jessica Simpson was even preggo... clearly I'm out of the loop.

And Jessy please do not put pop rocks in your vadge! That just sounds like a bad idea...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea jess i wouldnt do the pop rocks either.. u have enough things going on w the vadge....lolol <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

she doesnt look like shes only 6 months...cud be me idk..lol


----------



## themarshas

She looks huge! Obviously I had to google it... god I hope I don't get that big (at least that big all over). eeek... I'd say she's either eating really badly or is due alot sooner


----------



## keepthefaithx

right!!!

im sure u wont liz, did you even gain any weight yet?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think maybe she just eats everything in sight- lol


----------



## themarshas

I've gained 4 lbs. My midwife said I shouldn't gain any more than 10 lbs in the first 20 weeks. She was excited that I'd gain 3 lbs last time I went. No real weight gain but definetly feeling bigger. My pants are squishing me today.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Massive boobies too hehe!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I heard 5lbs first trimester then a pound a week...

So by 2nd trimester like 13 i guess would be "average" 

idk how im going to do but first time i gained 8lbs in 12 weeks. And the 2nd time i went a little cray cray and gained 10lbs when i was 6w4d. UH.....HAHA

Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea shes got some huge boobies em! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz are you wearing maternity stuff yet?


----------



## Twinkie210

Pop rocks in the vajayjay????? Sounds like a bad idea to me!

OK, I just tried to call and make my first OB appointment and they won't let me schedule it until after my U/S :( Boo. I was hoping to have another date to look forward to, plus give DH plenty of time to take off work... Oh well, 17 more days.


----------



## crystalclaro

hahah I gained 10 lbs in one or two days.. i keep stepping on the scale to see if it working correctly, but I'm convinced it has to be all poop because I am seriously constipated too and I'm not even pregnant yet !!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oo its okay stace it will come quick!!!

Cant wait for ur u/s!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

With DS, I think I gained 0 in the first tri, it seems like the weight just shifted around to different places. But in total I gained 40lbs by the time I had him! I lost weight last time...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal lol

all i wanna do is eat, i think it has alot to do w the vitamins and all these meds im taking, i can eat a horse i swear, im 10lbs over my "ideal" weight, whatever lol , theres no point of dieting bc i am hoping i get preg right away so ill gain anyway!


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- I have your package all addressed and I just need to take it to the post office. I am so behind!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Friday laugh for you chicas :) https://www.awsm.com/4627/application-for-a-night-out-with-the-boys/


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woohoo i can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy said:


> Thanks Ladies...really appreciate your help and support.Didn't mean to post that twice...sorry lol
> 
> The miscarriage has started to happen...I could feel it starting with the back pain that I had at the beginning of labour with RJ. I am bleeding and cramping now and hoping that it is over before the morning. I am thinking that it will happen pretty easily.
> 
> I don't have anyone to come over but it is ok I would actually just like to be alone and cry. I am sure you know how it is.
> 
> The Doctor is pretty sure that is because of my thyroid being out of whack...I am ok just hurts. It will take a while to get my levels back in range so that is when we will be able to try again.

I'm so sorry :hugs: I hope it happens quickly for you and the emotions might catch you by surprise , they did for me but it has a lot to do with your hormones dropping quickly. Make sure your taking your synthroid at the same time everyday and not with milk , I usually take min at 7 am before breakfast. That will help your body adjust faster so you can get on with TTC when you are ready. Again I'm sorry hun .


----------



## keepthefaithx

newbielisette said:


> friday laugh for you chicas :) https://www.awsm.com/4627/application-for-a-night-out-with-the-boys/

lol :)


----------



## jessy1101

Backkkkkk. My progesterone at 9dpo = 32.6...which is excellent.

Thyroid 2.67 = excellent

Bleeding from this cycle? My kidney which also appeared in the blood work and everything was good.

My ovulation? Also excellent. 

No PCOS no vitamines imbalance nuttin.

I've got all the paper work for sperm testing for DH so there is that. She says that if by this summer nuttin then we get a recommandations for the fertility clinic and get all the major genetic testing done for free. If ever they find something wrong with any of that we can get free IUI and free IVF.

I guess after the sperm testing comes back and all is good then it really just is a waiting game.


----------



## crystalclaro

weirdest place for sex ...... behind the garden shed during a house party... that was the only place to hid from everyone... lol
1. your name, first and middle
2. your dob
3. your favorite food
4. your favorite color
5. your favorite alcoholic drink
6. your favorite regular drink
7. your favorite place to visit
8. how many children do you want
9. are you left or right handed
10. your favorite candy bar
11. your favorite song at the moment
12. your hidden talent
13. are you right handed or left handed
14. how tall are you
15. your celeb crush.

okay lets gooo!!!

1. your name-Crystal spring joy 
2. your dob-june 8 1977
3. your favorite food- greek food... spanakopita 
4. your favorite color-blue
5. your favorite alcoholic drink-peach sangria
6. your favorite regular drink-gingerale :)
7. your favorite place to visit-well I live in Hawaii half of the year sooo I would love to go to Cuba or Greece
8. how many children do you want-well i have 3 so maybe 2 or 3 more ( dh wants 3 of his own) lol
9. are you left or right handed- hey this question is twice !!!
10. your favorite candy bar-reeses peanut butter cups
11. your favorite song at the moment- it will rain by Bruno Mars
12. your hidden talent- I can sing when I try ...lol but i have huge stage fright and I model but not sure if that is a talent.. lol
13. are you right handed or left handed-mostly right but I play some sports with my left and can use chop sticks in my left.... lol
14. how tall are you-5'4 1/2
15. your celeb crush.-Bruno Mars... I just want him to sing to me in bed every morning and night.

Jessy: for sure a boy
Emma: boy
Me: I'm hoping for another boy.
Kim: girl
Kristen: girl
Lauren : girl :)


Yeah i've heard that women having girls have higher hcg levels and get bfps' earlier dpo than thise having boys...
let me seee, with both of daughters i did not get a BFP until I was well past 3 weeks but with my son I got a BFP way b4 my period was due.


----------



## crystalclaro

ohh and Jess I would not want to put pop rocks in the vajaja !!!1 lol .. might cause a yeast infection or something... that would feel interesting though...... I think


----------



## keepthefaithx

0o0o jess !!! Nothing wrong thats great hunni!!

How can they tell ur ovulation by 9dpo bloodwork tho?!

Im glad your okay and it will def happen by summer hunni! Xoxoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jessy everyones convinced ur having a boy lolol

crystal what about me! Lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess so pretty much ur just not timing it just right? Thats good tho thats u checked out great!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awesome news jess, everything looks good!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal i say girl for you!


----------



## jkb11

haha! yes i would not stick candy in my vajaja but i thought you might just be crazy enough to!!! :kiss:love ya! lol but with your history of yeast infections i will advise against it. so glad your appt went well and like i always say no news is good news! atleast you can rule alot out now. 

Kristen - love and hugs your way sweetie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim how did you change the color of your font in here lol


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Crystal i say girl for you!

hmmm let me guess girl for you too :) 
I really want another boy I love my girls but my son is such a little prince charming .... 
one day he was like " Momma I want to marry you " I told him " ohh Elijah little boy's can't marry there mommy's "
he says " no Momma when I'm all grown up I will marry you " 
hahahah
he was so sad when I told he he still couldn't do it he said " but your the most beautiful girl and you make good pancakes"


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwww sssssoooooo sweet crystal...me wanna lil boy now :)

Jessy baby awesoem super duper news babe!!!! 

Kim me too....I want purple :) xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> 0o0o jess !!! Nothing wrong thats great hunni!!
> 
> How can they tell ur ovulation by 9dpo bloodwork tho?!
> 
> Im glad your okay and it will def happen by summer hunni! Xoxoxox

Nono ovulation is good cuz of my cycles. She says that if i was having trouble with that it would show in my cycles :thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess so pretty much ur just not timing it just right? Thats good tho thats u checked out great!!!

Not necessarily not timing it right it just hasnt managed to catch an eggy. Soooooo we'll just be more carefull to try and get the exact dates...and pre-seed...lotssss LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jessy everyones convinced ur having a boy lolol
> 
> crystal what about me! Lolol

That's cuz my next one will b a boy Leese duhhhhhh :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

I'm sexy and i know...ooooo look at that body ooooooo I work out!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news Jessy! Is you progesterone measured in the same units as in the U.S.? Because that is a super great number if so, LOL. Here they say they would like to see levels from 10-20 in the LP...

Crystal- You son sounds like a doll! I would like a girl, but if I get another boy I wouldn't be upset, boys just love their Momma's!

Emma- Your package is on the way. USPS is a rip off. It cost twice as much as the candy inside to mail the dang thing LOL. I hope you like it. DH picked out some of the candy!

Well I am going to take a power nap now so I can hopefully make it through movie night at DS's youth group.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Great news Jessy! Is you progesterone measured in the same units as in the U.S.? Because that is a super great number if so, LOL. Here they say they would like to see levels from 10-20 in the LP...
> 
> Crystal- You son sounds like a doll! I would like a girl, but if I get another boy I wouldn't be upset, boys just love their Momma's!
> 
> Emma- Your package is on the way. USPS is a rip off. It cost twice as much as the candy inside to mail the dang thing LOL. I hope you like it. DH picked out some of the candy!
> 
> Well I am going to take a power nap now so I can hopefully make it through movie night at DS's youth group.

Hmmmm i'm not sure if it's measured the same...i just know my doctor was pretty thrilled about the numbers. After looking everything over that was tested all i can say is that appart from having trouble with my hoohah due to urine infections i'm a goddamn healthy biatch!!!


----------



## jkb11

you just go to post reply and look above where you start to type the letter A beside sizes (for the font) click the drop down box. it makes it super easy to find my last post so i know where to start reading.


keepthefaithx said:


> Kim how did you change the color of your font in here lol


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap PUPO is the thread with THE most replies on the whole TTCAL forum!!!!!! Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa congrats to all!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Sweeeeet lol we rockkkkk

K jess s im a lil confused lol...so y are ur cycles looney w goo n shit n weird bleeding???


----------



## keepthefaithx

O kim u do it everytime u type u cant actually set it ooooo ok lol


----------



## jkb11

yep! just takes a sec though


----------



## keepthefaithx

Truee lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol aww man I don't think I can remember or do it on my phone for the font :( bbbooooo

On a happier note I'm at the hair dressor now & she said my roots weren't toooo bad so she can fix it & I can stay a blondie!!! Woot woot!!! H is gonna be sssooooo happy :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol nicee lisette :) i just dyed my hair red loveeee


----------



## babydust818

i am so miserable today. i just want to cry because i'm so overwhelmed with shit. i know tmrw will be better (at least i hope), but since i am in the moment right now i am MISERABLE. I seriously want to punch OH in the face just because i'm mad at the world, but it's not his fault so not a good idea.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww Rachel sweetie :hugs: I know the feeling! Did I miss an update? The with didn't get you did she?


----------



## crystalclaro

babydust818 said:


> i am so miserable today. i just want to cry because i'm so overwhelmed with shit. i know tmrw will be better (at least i hope), but since i am in the moment right now i am MISERABLE.
> 
> 
> 
> "I seriously want to punch OH in the face just because i'm mad at the world, but it's not his fault so not a good idea."

OMG I thought I was going to choke on my salad when i read that , that had me laughing so hard !!!! I felt the same way the other day !!!! makes me wish that life was a cartoon sometimes like the roadrunner show !!!

Rach I hope you start to feel better soon , can you take a nice relaxing bath or shower to help you feel calmer? or a nice walk with fresh air?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wat happend rach :(


----------



## babydust818

my hormones are all out of wack. i haven't got AF and i'm 16dpo. no friggin way its a BFP... i know she's coming because she hates me and wants me miserable. i feel no symptoms soo yeah. wish it would just come. um, i was suppose to get this chaise lounge today from this lady and she never got in touch with me, so i wanted to drive to her house and punch her square in the :holly: then at work today they put me on the shittiest floor ever. i wasn't happy. then OH had to call the job he had an interview for and he's ranked #15 which OH said isn't good. so thats got me all upset. and we're suppose to move out in a week and a half and when we do it's suppose to snow. of course the weather man is ALWAYS wrong. why do i even watch it to begin with? and everytime i open the refrig it smells like spoiled rotten asshole. his dad has something in there and won't throw it away. i can't do it because he will be pissed off. i just feel like i'm going to rip someone's head, arm, leg, dick, juggs, taint off. i'm sooo miserable and hateful and i think it's because stupid AF isn't coming and fucking up my hormones.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aw rach im sry hunni. I hope it works out w oh

Its true like wen it rains it pours right...i hope u feel better

Hugsssss :)


----------



## lauren10

I'm sorry Rach, just a bad day and things will get better! Huggggggggs

Crystal just got your package today!! Thanks! I can't wait to try all the delicious looking Hawaiian things! Holy postage....so much for the $15 limit for all of us!! Mmmm jelly belly's :)

Update: I'm pooping mini Cadbury eggs now. Crazy.


----------



## lauren10

Kristin, you doing ok?


----------



## Krippy

lauren10 said:


> Kristin, you doing ok?

Yes I am doing ok...I am just having a quiet day of crying and stuffing my face with junk. Gluten free mac and cheese, chips and oh henry ice cream. Feel like I am going to puke now though...lol. Really should have got a bottle of wine too but I didn't want to leave the house.

Don't really know what is going on with my body...I am still bleeding but I am just not sure if I am supposed to be passing any tissue or not. It may have been too early for that and I am sure the LO did not have time to grow and that is why I wasn't getting positive HPT until 19 dpo. Hoping that I just have a long period and don't have to go through passing a sac or anything. 

Just feeling really guilty that we TTC this month when we didn't know what was going on with my body. I was being so naive thinking that I would be ok because they knew my thyroid may be causing problems but I went ahead and got pregnant anyway. Keep apologizing to LO for letting this happen. Feel pretty crappy about being so selfish...


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> I'm sorry Rach, just a bad day and things will get better! Huggggggggs
> 
> Crystal just got your package today!! Thanks! I can't wait to try all the delicious looking Hawaiian things! Holy postage....so much for the $15 limit for all of us!! Mmmm jelly belly's :)
> 
> Update: I'm pooping mini Cadbury eggs now. Crazy.

Yeaaa you got it :) I know postage is crazy here !!! hope you like the stuff :)


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Kristin, you doing ok?
> 
> Yes I am doing ok...I am just having a quiet day of crying and stuffing my face with junk. Gluten free mac and cheese, chips and oh henry ice cream. Feel like I am going to puke now though...lol. Really should have got a bottle of wine too but I didn't want to leave the house.
> 
> Don't really know what is going on with my body...I am still bleeding but I am just not sure if I am supposed to be passing any tissue or not. It may have been too early for that and I am sure the LO did not have time to grow and that is why I wasn't getting positive HPT until 19 dpo. Hoping that I just have a long period and don't have to go through passing a sac or anything.
> 
> Just feeling really guilty that we TTC this month when we didn't know what was going on with my body. I was being so naive thinking that I would be ok because they knew my thyroid may be causing problems but I went ahead and got pregnant anyway. Keep apologizing to LO for letting this happen. Feel pretty crappy about being so selfish...Click to expand...

it was pretty early so I don't think you will pass too much stuff, with mine I just passed huge clots for a few hrs and my hormones started to level back out after 5 days . Hang in there ok :) :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Kristin, you doing ok?
> 
> Yes I am doing ok...I am just having a quiet day of crying and stuffing my face with junk. Gluten free mac and cheese, chips and oh henry ice cream. Feel like I am going to puke now though...lol. Really should have got a bottle of wine too but I didn't want to leave the house.
> 
> Don't really know what is going on with my body...I am still bleeding but I am just not sure if I am supposed to be passing any tissue or not. It may have been too early for that and I am sure the LO did not have time to grow and that is why I wasn't getting positive HPT until 19 dpo. Hoping that I just have a long period and don't have to go through passing a sac or anything.
> 
> Just feeling really guilty that we TTC this month when we didn't know what was going on with my body. I was being so naive thinking that I would be ok because they knew my thyroid may be causing problems but I went ahead and got pregnant anyway. Keep apologizing to LO for letting this happen. Feel pretty crappy about being so selfish...Click to expand...

First, I think if you hcg was that low, it will probably just be more like a heavy period. I know what you mean about not wanting to pass a sac, that was my biggest fear when I had my last MC.

As for feeling guilty, I know that you are going to blame yourself, because we all do to some extent (or atleast I did), but you had no way of knowing this would happen. You carried your last baby full term, you wouldn't have any reason to think you wouldn't carry this one full term too. I don't think that baby would want you blaming yourself for something that was really out of your control. Honestly, while your thyroid is a likely culprit for your MC, there is no way to know that it was the cause. It could have been an implanation problem or a chromosonal problem, both of which would have ended in MC even if your thyroid was under control. 

:hugs: Let yourself cry and mourn your baby and try to focus on getting healthy so you can give your angels a little brother or sister.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls hows everyone doing

Im out my dr office waiting bc he opened up just for me for my shot ...ahhhh omg cray crayyy


----------



## lauren10

Stace is right crystal, it could have been a lot of things but I understand the feeling. 

Xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ok guys need ur help lol
My dr said i have 2 dominant follies 24 and 26 he said it was great and he gave ovidtel told me by tnight i shud get pos opk and to have sex every 12 hours til monday morning

So excited w hearing that i totally forgot wat he saod bout the progesterone ...omggg wen did u typically start taking it....i have his cell inumber but wanted to talk to u guys first

Update lol...i textd him waiting for reply lolo ahh


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooh so exciting Lisa, sorry I know nothing bout prog!

Hugs Kristin xxx

Any update rach? Af? Bfp? How u feeling?

We have snow yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

no AF and no sign of it either. haven't tested again. I feel like I'm not preg and I think its all messed up from me dieting. I hope it comes soon. I will test again tmrw or Monday.

oooo snow!!! I wanna build a snowman so bad. I bought a frosty kit in November and haven't had a chance to use it yet!! lol.

Lisa I have no idea about the progesterone. did ur doctor write back?

I'm praying today is a better day. getting ready for work. blahhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

Not yet..im reading online like 3dpo...i need stace she wud kno lolol xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

U feelin better todsy rach


----------



## Twinkie210

I thinly most women start at 3dpo, however my Dr did it a little different. He had me start before I even ovulated, he told me he wanted me to take it before so my lining was nice and thick for implantation. Some people say if you start it too soon it will keep you from ovulating (I wouldn't think you.would have this problem with your shot though). So I guess long story short, you really need to ask your Dr, since different ones say different things. Let me know what be says though, I M inyerested in when he will have you start it.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies!
How's everyone doing?
Lisa baby sooo awesome u got shot :) don't worry ur DR will respond soon sweetie & u gonna be getting lots of awesome baby making in ssoooonnnn! YAY!
Rach better day sweetie & praying for ur bfp xoxo
Kristen sweetie thinking of you lots, pls try not to blame yourself hunni :hugs: Is H & mom home soon?
Where's everyone today? Whatcha guys got planned for the weekend? I'm excited to start cruise packing & getting a mani/pedi later :)


----------



## Krippy

Lisa...You have so many exciting things going on. My fingers are crossed for you babe.

Thanks for the words Stace...I really appreciate it. I was feeling really guilty and crappy yesterday even though I know whatever is meant to be will be and things are totally out of my control. I get like this when I am alone. Alone time is good but sometime you need someone to snap you out of it.

My DH and mom are not home until the 14th and 16th...Still more alone time for me. Thanks for thinking of Lisette and everyone else, Lauren, Emma, my brain is muddled so sorry if I forgot anyone. Hope everyone has a delightful weekend...I think I am going to have ice cream for breakfast.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls love uuuuu

How are all of you doing...my dr called me starting prometrium monday!!!!!

So he said just prometrium so just the pill i guess no insert!!
Wooohooo

Xo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good stuff Lisa :) funny cuz I take the promegrium only & my dr suggested insert...guess both ways are fine! You got any bday plans this weekend sweetie?

Kristen how was the ice cream? Lots of virtual hugs sweetie :hugs:

Where's everyone at today? Poke poke :)


----------



## jkb11

kristen- hugs sweetie! thinking of you!!!!! 
HI! EVERYBODY- working this weekend so just checking in .


----------



## babydust818

tested and it's a BFN. when i wiped it seemed like a tiny bit of red was on the tp, so i think AF will be coming tmrw. I hope so, so i can get on with the program. UGH. Just wanna kick someone in the teeth.

Kristin, so glad you're holding it together hun. I know it can't be fun to be alone, but it's honestly what you need to get yourself back together. We're here for you :hugs:

Lisa sounds like you're all set and ready for a BFP. maybe i should go visit your dr. and let him hook me up? LOL. he seems real good. lucky girl.

Jess you're MIA. are you still alive? have you been ridin dirty on OH's pecker??! I bet you have. You guys prob love dtd when you're on your p. LOL. for some real weird reason i have a better orgasm when i'm on my period. is that weird? must be the way shit is shifted down there. WEIRD.

Lisette what you doing hunny bunny!!!!!?? You're bday is right around the corner and your dr appt!

Lauren has the cadberry eggs turned into softballs yet?

Emma sucks your friend got AF. she must have been stressed out?

Hi crystal, Stacie, Kim, Liz :wave:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris hugs xo

I got my pos opk at 5pm!!!!! So excitedddddddddddd


----------



## babydust818

better get to making loveeeeeeee. rock the boat


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hell yea rachhhh


----------



## babydust818

got a question. is it safe to use a 2 month expired digital ovulation test?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hmm rach idk...i personally wud buy new ones..i kno it sucks but id b too scared to risk..u kno xo


----------



## babydust818

i know that's what i'm afraid of! oh well, thanks :) 

are you making a little love? get down tonight. get down tonight :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

Gooooooo Lisa!!!!

Cadbury eggs have upgraded to golf balls. I need to get off the iron I think!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Just bd again i hope we caught egg or eggs lolol omggg

So this is how this cycle is do far..

Bd cd 12 13 trigger morning cd 15(bd 2 times) pos opk 5pm cd 15 ..tmaro cd 16 (2 hopefully) and mon cd 17 morning

How does that sound?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lauren lolo


----------



## NewbieLisette

My poor poor Lauren! I feel ur pain :(

Lisa sounds like you are having one rocking birthday weekend my friend! Bow chica WOW WOW! I'm sssooooo excited for u! How soon will u know if it all worked? OMG better be this week before I leave or I'm gunna die waiting!

Rachel :wave: how u doing tonight girlie? Better I hope! xoxo I'm keeping super busy, hair, nails packing ect & STILL feels like forever to Tuesday morning! Maybe holding my breathe isin't helping much :winkwink:lol ok bedtime for me...that will kill 12hours nicely! Woohoo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Well i need im guna get progrsterone ckd 7 dpo or so..i think this shot i have can stay in your body that long...i think 10 dpo i cud tell so valentines week :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

How r my pupos today !*?**??? Xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

So are you officially in the 2ww Lisa?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I think today is my o day!!! Cd 16 !!! Cray crayyy still cant believe bc im used to oing on cd 24 25 26...
:) how r u doin em


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry I'be been MIA... Trying to keep busy.

Lisa- yeah for ovulation!

Rach sorry about the bfn

Lauren, I looked at the prenatals I have been taking and they have no iron in them! I am switching back to one with iron, since I was so tired last week and other than one day, I haven't been constipated.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am also not having very good feelings about my U/S. I can't explain why, but I just feel like it is.going to be bad news. Maybe I am just being paranoid or don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Def paranoid...:(

Ur numbers looks great!! Do u have any pain or spotting?? I think ur u/s will go great!! Cant wait lol xoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

IDK... I just feeling like I feel too good this weekend. No nausea, not as tired, I even ate like a pig yesterday. I am not even peeing as much. It just feels like something is wrong.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Like it completly stopped all ur symptoms? Sumtimes that does happen and everything is fine..ur scan date is in like 2 weeks right...if u feel that uneasy i wud call monday and tell them how u feel mayb u can get an earlier one u kno


----------



## Twinkie210

I was supposed to get one the 13th, but the girl scheduling said that they didn't have any appointments (I guess my dr office only does U/S on Mondays). I am not even 6 weeks yet, so I am hoping that maybe some symptoms pick up this week. I am still having hot flashes and sleeping more than normal, so I just have to wait it out a couple weeks. I have been having some ligament pains too, so hopefully that is a good sign. I am just freaking myself out.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Stacie, sorry you're feeling like that. Im sure everything will be fine and symptoms do fluctuate so will prob be back with a vengeance! 

Hope you got lotsa swimmers ready to pounce on that eggy leese!!

Dh still has cold so kept me up most of the night snoring ugh I HATE it!!!! So might have a cheeky little nap when ds settles for his!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I just read most women dont even have any real symptoms til 6 weeks!!! Im sure ur fine stace but trust me i kno its eo nervewracking wish we cud just be calm snd enjoy everyghing instead of worrying u kno :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Uhh em i hate snoring i cant deal with it lol i like push dh smack him watever i gotta do lolol


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aw Stacie, sorry you're feeling like that. Im sure everything will be fine and symptoms do fluctuate so will prob be back with a vengeance!
> 
> Hope you got lotsa swimmers ready to pounce on that eggy leese!!
> 
> Dh still has cold so kept me up most of the night snoring ugh I HATE it!!!! So might have a cheeky little nap when ds settles for his!

Thanks, a nap sounds like a great plan! DH snores too, and worse when he is sick or has been drinking!


----------



## MrsMoo72

He's a really heavy breather as well, seriously like Darth vader haha!!!


----------



## babydust818

omg if OH breathes on me in the night or snores... i wake him up and tell him to stop. i can't take that shit! it's two of my pet peeves. hes always mad when i do and tells me that i must hate him lmao. I'm like noooo i just can't take breathing hard in my ear or on me!!!!! when he is sick it's 2358023859 times worse, but i don't wake him up. i deal with it.

Stacie you're fine. symptoms come and go as they please. some woman don't experience any at all.

AFM still no AF this morning. Stupid f'n bitch! ugh. Is there any vitamins or anything i could take to see if MAYBE she will try to come? i tried sex already and that didn't work.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thats weird huh rach?! Still getting bfn's?


----------



## babydust818

Yeah, i think it's from my diet. I think i shocked it or something and it's all off track. Maybe it's going to come a week late? If so, i'll take that. Otherwise, i'm gonna scream.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls :wave:

Happy Birthday Lisa :hugs: Hope u are enjoying ur day to the fullest xxxxx

Rach sucks just waiting for the witch hun! Very well could be ur new diet girlie...still praying for ya!

Emma sorry to hear about DH cold, hope u get that nap in :)

Stacie if its any consolation I had almost no symptoms besides being more tired...I know its incredibly hard not to worry love :hugs: praying the days zoom by for ya!

AFM I woke up after 12hours of sleep & still can't seem to get into gear to start the laundry list of stuff that needs to get done! A few cups of coffee would certainly help! Lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey lisette! What times your scan on tues? Only 2 more sleeps eek!! Bday plans? X


----------



## jessy1101

Hi chicas!! What up?

Go go Leese s eggys lolol hoping u caught them!

Stace i d just get checked out. Maybe another blood test?? If ur numbers r up good then that is a great sign things r fine.

Rach still no AF? And still bfn tests? Hopefully ur cycle doesnt go all wonky..very possible due to dieting and body changes.

Cant believe it s already sunday! Sooo unfair lol mehh oh well my period is practicly ovaaa so hoping to get me a lil something something..


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette omggg ur scan is already here!! Well this week here lolol some diff..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Jessy almost same diffrence! Two more sleeps! Eeeekkk...really feeling positive but still that liltte omg what If I'm wrong u know! Ouf I wonder I that'll ever go away for any of us!? Happy to hear AF almost gone! YAY :)

Emma sweetie my scan is at 8:30am & then I have the day off! Hoping & praying I can go visit my dad & brother at work to surprise them with a coffe break & scan pics, next my good friend who's home so she's making me bday lunch & ill tell her too & at night my aunt & cousins for dinner who don't know either! Big day for sure :) did u get a nap sweetie? xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey chickies, i had ANOTHER pos opk darker then yesterday today!! omg ahhhhhh!!!

hows everyoneeeee!!!?


----------



## keepthefaithx

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning girls :wave:
> 
> Happy Birthday Lisa :hugs: Hope u are enjoying ur day to the fullest xxxxx
> 
> Rach sucks just waiting for the witch hun! Very well could be ur new diet girlie...still praying for ya!
> 
> Emma sorry to hear about DH cold, hope u get that nap in :)
> 
> Stacie if its any consolation I had almost no symptoms besides being more tired...I know its incredibly hard not to worry love :hugs: praying the days zoom by for ya!
> 
> AFM I woke up after 12hours of sleep & still can't seem to get into gear to start the laundry list of stuff that needs to get done! A few cups of coffee would certainly help! Lol

thanks lisette!! im so happy im not 26 anymore, 27 is guna be nothing but good things i feel it!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg Lisa is your birthday today?????


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yupp :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw forgive my dizzy blondeness - huge happy birthday hugs to you xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol its okay!! Thank u

Cant wait for my cake lol chocolate fudge w reeses cup pieces on top

Yummmmm


----------



## babydust818

Happy Birthday Punkin!! Well you turned 27 and you have a dark OPK... i'm thinking you're gonna get preg on your bdaY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank u!!! I think if i did get preg this cycle i wud concieve today!!! How great omg...


----------



## jkb11

HAPPY B-DAY LISA!!!!!:cake:HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY AND LOADS OF :dust: YOUR WAY XOXOXO


----------



## babydust818

I just got 1 large chickenwing pizza, 1 large pepperoni and ham pizza, order of breadsticks AND a 2liter coke for $24.95. I'm so excited. LOL. I can't wait to eat. I bought some chicken wings from Kroger from the deli. They're sooo good!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank u kim!!!!!:) xoxoxo


----------



## Krippy

Have a fabulous birthday Lisa! I have an amazing feeling that it is going to be a great one!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Lisa babe ssuucchh good luck my friend! :dust: enjoy ur yummy delicious cake! Mmmmmmmmmmm

Rach drueling!!!! U feeling better sweetie? xxx

Stace how was ur day? Thinking of ya :hugs:

Kim :wave: where u at in ur cycle girlie? Any word on the sale of ur house?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls hows everythinggggg im so full yummy cakeee

Im cramping alot today..waa hope thats good sign!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all wish i can stay in bed all day lol


----------



## jkb11

Hi lisette! I should ovulate in about 5 days or so........and oh girl our home!!! ugh not sold yet so I think I am going to attempt to work all my days together and stay with family and commute. I am going to try to do it for about 12 weeks b/c that will let ds finish out his school year! I just have a hard time being away from him but i will work as much as possible on the weekends so hubby and son can come with me. 


NewbieLisette said:


> Awww Lisa babe ssuucchh good luck my friend! :dust: enjoy ur yummy delicious cake! Mmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Rach drueling!!!! U feeling better sweetie? xxx
> 
> Stace how was ur day? Thinking of ya :hugs:
> 
> Kim :wave: where u at in ur cycle girlie? Any word on the sale of ur house?


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lisette tmaro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

happy birthday Lisa!!! sorry i missed out yesterday.

Stacie, I definitely think it's paranoia...totally normal for gals like us! 

lisette what's tomorrow...ultrasound??

My u/s is Friday girls, and guess what, I told my husband HE could decide if we find out the sex, and he is choosing not to find out!! arrh!!! should I override it? or let it be a surprise? I don't have the patience for that shit!!! :) If it's a girl we're all set with a name and clothes and everything. If it's a boy, we have to pick a name (ugh) and get some boy clothes. what to do?

Jerry Seinfeld was Friday night...so hilarious! it was a fun date night. 

xoxoxox to everyone! missed ya over the weekend. 

Oh...and still constipated. Like, couldn't I possibly explode???
Stacie I need to run out and get some non-iron vits like you said. hope that helps!!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese happy belated bday sweety pie. Hope r feeling good this morning?

Lauren omggggg u actualy let him choose that option???? I just couldnt...i'm too curious by nature and i want to shop for things before giving birth..i dont want neutral colors only u know???

Lisette tomorrow!!!!! Dayummm already how has it gone by so fast???

Kim that sucks for ur house! Hoping things will work out no prob. Hey we're almost going to be Oing together!!!!

Rach what up?

Stace how u doin?


----------



## jessy1101

Rach did u get any AF signs yet???


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys!

omg lauren i would need to find out!!! lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> omg lauren i would need to find out!!! lol

Sooooo does this mean that ur now 1dpo today??? Or not yet??? This is confusing lolol

My AF is still sorta kinda teeny bit here..stoopid biatch..


----------



## themarshas

Good morning all!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im counting today as 1dpo bc im pretty sure yesterday was my o day, i had alot of cramping both sides!

So crazy about!!!!
This hcg shot tho makes u feel preg, its kinda like a joke...sucks...

:p

hey liz how are you girl

how are all you doing?!


----------



## lauren10

omg...pain on both sides = ovulation on both sides = probable twins!! 

exciting!!!

I know...I don't know how I can possibly NOT find out...right? I feel like once we're there, he's going to want to know. he didn't want to know for our daughter, but I overrode it...so I feel like maybe he can choose this time....but...he picked the wrong thing!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thats what im hoping for lauren!

Pupo twins!!! More pain from right side but def both! And there was 1 mature follicle on each side!!!!!!!!!

He said theres a great chance, but not to get discourage if it doesnt happen bc my body reacts great to it!!!!

Thank god!!!!! 

I would have to find out omg it would kill me, and i love blue and pink, not a fan of the yellow and green thing!!!! I could never not find out!!!


:)


----------



## themarshas

Lauren I can't imagine not finding out! Although there seem to be a lot of people who still do the team yellow thing. I am far to much of a planner for that. 3 weeks from today we find out! I'm over calling this little one "it" I just want to be able to say boy or girl.


----------



## Krippy

We didn't find out with RJ...It was the most amazing thing not to find out. Even under the circumstances it was a joy to have it be a surprise. When we get pregnant again I told my husband we have to find out...we don't have to tell anyone else but I need to prepare myself if we aren't having a boy. I will be delighted to have either or, I know it will be a blessing, but I know that if I have a girl there will be a twinge of disappointment because I want a little boy like RJ so bad and I don't want anything to ruin the baby's birthday. So I want to be prepared and not surprised because I don't know what I would do. Not sure if that makes any sense but... :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

How are you feeling kris!?

I kno alot of women that didnt find out, im a control freak i need to lol so i can start decorating lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning PUPO's :wave:

How's everyone doing? Soo many gorgeous new fruit pics! Feels like you guys are soooo far along!!!!! I guess it feels like that for you guys about me right? LOL I can't wait for tmmr....just need that reassurance I think! 

Lauren OMG you definately need to override him I think :)

Lisa baby i've been chanting for you TWINS TWINS TWINS!!!!!! I can't wait for you to find out :hugs:

Jessy wuv you bunches chica!!! xoxo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kristen how you feeling sweetie? xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Have u guys heard about the movie The woman in black?? I actualy wouldnt mind seeing it...hmmm...


----------



## Krippy

I am feeling ok...The bleeding has pretty much stopped so that is good. I am just feeling a little under the weather. Feel like I am stuck in a whirlwind of bad news and there isn't an end to it. Even though I know there is... :)


----------



## lauren10

i want to see Woman in Black too. It looks spooky. 

Kris that's totally understandable. I'm so sorry and things will keep getting better with time.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kristin:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## themarshas

I want to find out even though I have no say in the nursery design. My Dh and my mom have already picked out the colors and Dh's step mom is already making the quilt for the bedding. I won't see it until the walls are done and furniture is in. At least I get to pick that out. Kind of nice not having to worry about it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

see liz that would BUG me out! lol

i already have my themes-

girl-candy land
boy-sports

lol :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Guys i just got a pos opk again 3rd day in a row..is that from the meds wtf lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ohhhh candyland NICE!!!!!!

For a boy definately football for me and for a girl oooooo sooo many options!!!!! I saw a gorgeous one on pintrest https://pinterest.com/pin/88312842662471278/ :cloud9:


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- you are going to get + opks because of the hcg trigger shot. Opks will pick up hcg.


----------



## Twinkie210

Ok, well I started spotting overnight, so far it is only when I wipe, but I don't have a good feeling about it. I have a dr appt at 1.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Stacie hunni :hugs: don't think the worst sweetie, it could be totally ok! Praying for you girl! xxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooo I want a candy land bedroom hehe!!

Lauren, I think you should find out coz like you say if its a boy (which it is!) you will need to buy new stuff!

We found out with ds but my dad didnt wanna know so we had to try & keep it secret from him which was hard!
We will find out next time as if we have no girly stuff at all!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hugs stacie, hopefully its nothing, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## themarshas

Aww lisette that's super cute. I'm not really into themes. Like I don't really enjoy jungle themed, or monkeys, or water... themes that seem to be popular right now. My DH and I plan on moving next fall so I don't want any colors or wall decor that we'll have to paint over inorder to sell our place. So I told him to stick with neutral colors and keep the room fairly gender neutral as well. He's already picked the colors and "theme" without knowing if it's boy or girl so he's clearly listening. I know it will come out good as my mom is helping him 

Lisa- I'm sure it's because of the meds.

And Twinkie- Everything crossed for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

STACE IM SURE YOU'LL BE OKAY HUNNi!!!!

LET US KNOW! PRAYING FOR YOU!

YEA I JUST READ THAT POS OPKS WILL HAPPEN NOW, BUT WE DIDNT BD THIS MORNING I HOPE IM STILL OKAY....

DOES THIS SOUND LIKE WE COVERED IT.

BD CD12, 13, 15(TRIGGER) (2 TIMES), 16(2 TIMES), HE TOLD US TO THIS MORNING BUT DH WINKIE WAS VERY EXAUSHTED AND HE COULDNT "GO" AHHH

I HOPE WE CAUGHT IT OMG!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I am sure you more than covered it.


----------



## Krippy

Stace...fingers crossed and think of you lots today. Sending you nothing but positive vibes and prayers! Let us know how your appointment goes.


----------



## Krippy

Lisa I am so excited to for this 2WW to be over for you! :)


----------



## lauren10

yeah Lisa, I think you're probably loaded up already with some good swimmers!!

oh Stacie...that's scary...praying everything is ok. xxxxxx

Liz aren't you good letting them take control! I could never do such a thing...I do things MY way...I'm so stubborn! 

So I had my first interview Friday, and decided that during my 2nd interview I'll tell them I'm pregnant. I thought about it for a while, and I'd rather feel good about being up front about it. And if they also have the integrity and respect that I think they do, it won't be an issue for them! I have a plan all prepared to present to them if they are to hire me now. :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol thanks girls!

This whole thing is so nerve wracking u guys know!!!

I called my office at 10 to call in my prometrium & ask dr when i have to come back, its 1220 i get out at 130 today they better get on it! Lol my pharmacy is right by my job, not my house i work 25 minutes away

waaa

stace are you okay hunni


----------



## MrsMoo72

And there goes another fb pregnancy announcement.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Uhhhh emma! I would hate that- :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

I dont have facebook


----------



## themarshas

Emma- I'm getting very used to the excessive facebook pregnancy announcements. I'm sure it has to do with my age (most of my friends are between 22-35) but there's seriously 1 a day...


----------



## MrsMoo72

There just seems to have been loads lately, must be something im the water! Just being grateful for y perfect baby and telling myself that everyone else deserves the same ;-)

Thinking of you Stacie, good luck at drs xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

What names have you got Liz?


----------



## jessy1101

Stacie hoping and praying for u hunny! It seriously could be nuttin. Hoping they can reassure u at ur appointment!

Leese i think ur good sweety lolol. If i've learnt anything with this whole TTC journey is that u can bd tonssss or hardly and still get a bfp sooooo dont stress out about it cuz ur gonna go cray cray!

Do u guys use the smiley opks?? I've been using the cheapy brand but i wonder if the smileys would maybe b better...i'm thinking of splurging this monrth and buying a pack...


----------



## MrsMoo72

I was working with a new nurse today and I mentioned something about ds and she said "so have you just got the one little boy?" I hesitated then said "yeh"! I thought I don't really know you well enough to pile all this on you haha! I have no problem talking about my mc's and we have that kind of workplace where nothing's taboo coz we deal with life death and every body fluid inbetween on a daily basis! But I didn't want to make her uncomfortable!!


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- I used the cheapies and never had a problem with them so I never used anything else. I liked the cheapies because I could use them for a few days before I suspected ovulation and literally see them get darker every day and then lighter afterwards. But I heard this doesn't happen for many people.

Emma- We've picked Alexys or Alexis- what do you like better?, so Alexys Taylor and Colby Allen


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Jessy- I used the cheapies and never had a problem with them so I never used anything else. I liked the cheapies because I could use them for a few days before I suspected ovulation and literally see them get darker every day and then lighter afterwards. But I heard this doesn't happen for many people.
> 
> Emma- We've picked Alexys or Alexis- what do you like better?, so Alexys Taylor and Colby Allen

See mine start gettting dark at cd12 but will actualy stay dark for almost a full week even after i've O'd :dohh::dohh:


----------



## lauren10

Emma I'm the same, I'm really an open book and sometimes i think maybe I make people uncomfortable...but fuckem! 

Nice names Liz! I like Alexis with an i myself.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh sorry Liz you've told us before haven't you?! Hmmm think I prefer Alexis. Love the name Colby too. 

What do you guys think of 'Cole'? Or maybe as a middle name?


----------



## jkb11

stacie:hugs:praying for you!:hugs:

Kristen- praying for you too sweetie!

I love Alexis with an I ...(Named my angel- Alexis Faith)


----------



## jessy1101

Alexis is actualy our fav lil boy name!! I love how it's pronounced in french!

And it's gorgeous for a lil girl tooooo


----------



## keepthefaithx

alexis cuteeeee!! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hope u doing okay stace <3


----------



## themarshas

We actually talked about Alexis Fate but then decided on a more family focused middle name. The middle names are kind of our way of thanking the people that made a huge impact on our lives.


----------



## lauren10

Stacie should be at her appt now I think...I think she's 2 hours behind me and it's 3:00 here.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Stacie should be at her appt now I think...I think she's 2 hours behind me and it's 3:00 here.

Ya she's in....i hope everything is ok with her beany...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Praying for ya Stacie :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arg Stacie.....hope everything's ok.....


----------



## Twinkie210

Back from my appt, np said everything looked fine, while she could see some blood cervix was closed. I am going back for an U/S at 3:30, she seems to think that we should see a heartbeat by now. FX'd she''s right.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw good. And it is still early so even if you don't see a hb yet it might be just coz it's early. How you feeling?


----------



## themarshas

Aww good to hear! Hope the ultrasound goes just as well!


----------



## Twinkie210

Scared to death... but I feel a little better knowing my cervix is closed...


----------



## Krippy

GL with the ultrasound Stace. Praying for you and your rainbow bean!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie we're praying for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Praying for u sweety everything will b fine i know it!! Luv u bunches xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Fxd stace love ya xo


----------



## lauren10

good news so far...and more to come! xxxx thinking of you


----------



## lauren10

girls, i took the best poo i've taken in weeks!!! still not normal, but much better. lol


----------



## crystalclaro

:howdy: hi everyone :) 
wow every time I log in I have like 10 pages to read through, I guess I'm the furthest out in regards to time zones. lol
I have no idea how to read the FF chart .... still waiting for it to show I ovulated , it says it "thinks" I did on cycle day 16-18 ( today is cycle day 18 for me) but has to wait for 3 temps to be sure .... My poor hubby is running out of steam at this point and to tell you the truth so am I !!! I'm just so scared to miss it.I was hoping to ovulate sooner so I could test on Valentines day :) 
but now I wont be able to test until the 19th or something .


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> girls, i took the best poo i've taken in weeks!!! still not normal, but much better. lol

hahahahahah I get excited over a poop too :) I'm jealous of my hubby , he goes like 3 times a day .. so unfair.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> girls, i took the best poo i've taken in weeks!!! still not normal, but much better. lol

U know sweety if u would have a lil poop door action that shizz would just wizz out on it s own easy peasy...food for thought...

Crystal miss u bunches pooty thang sup??


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- so glad everything is moving smoothly again LOL

OK, so didn't see a heartbeat at the U/S, but the tech started off the appt by saying we probably would not see one this early (the NP is a crazy lady, whom I don't like very much). But we did see a nice gestational sac and a yolk sac, so more than I had last time. The gestational sac was measuring right on for my dates, and the tech is confident that it was just a few days too early. I am feeling a little better now, but the u/s tech is on vacation next week, so I have to wait until the 20th for my repeat scan :(


----------



## Krippy

What great news Stace! Sorry you have to wait so long to have another US done to hear the heartbeat but fabulous news about what you saw today. Sounds like you had a good ultrasound tech too...Sooooo glad to hear happy news for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Great news stace!! It is kinda early still for hb!!!

Im sure ull b absolutely fine!! Xoxo


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> girls, i took the best poo i've taken in weeks!!! still not normal, but much better. lol
> 
> U know sweety if u would have a lil poop door action that shizz would just wizz out on it s own easy peasy...food for thought...
> 
> Crystal miss u bunches pooty thang sup??Click to expand...

Hi Jessy :) nothing much up for me except waiting for confirmation on ovulation and TWW I guess. So seriously if you have anal it will help you go poop?? wouldn't the poop be in the way???


----------



## lauren10

yay stace!!!! awesome news. I'm glad you got to see your little yolky. xoxoxo


chocolate penis popsicle???


----------



## keepthefaithx

Choco penis pop omggg lolo


----------



## crystalclaro

ewwww
lol


----------



## jessy1101

Stace yesssss thats awsome news!!

No no it makes the road..wider for things to come out lolol works wonders trust me!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol crystal

This dang ovidrel shot is makng me feel preggers ...ahhhhhhh

Bachelor tnighttttttttt


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal i think i can test around then :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

So guys my cycle this month figure my luteal phase is good 29 days!!!!!!! Holy shit!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Crystal i think i can test around then :)

yea a POAS buddy :) i'm trying to hold out on the stick peeing this cycle.


----------



## Twinkie210

R you saying you'll have a 29 day cycle? That is awesome! Hopefully it ends with a bfp


----------



## keepthefaithx

I dont kno if im guna test on my own bc of the ovidrel..

Stace can my 7 dpo prog blood test see if im preg?

I went from 39 day cycles to 29 w the meds!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I dont kno if im guna test on my own bc of the ovidrel..

Stace can my 7 dpo prog blood test see if im preg?

I went from 39 day cycles to 29 w the meds!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

No you can't tell if your pregnant from progesterone.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie hunni sssoooo happy to read the good news! Awesome u got the relief of a scan & now just 2more weeks sweetie! Me & u on the 20th :) what time for u? Mine is 9:45am and tmmr 8:30am! Eeeekkkkk

Lisa the 19th? Ill be back...Yeeessssss :)

Lauren :happydance: xxxx

Crystal hey girl :wave:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yayyyy i think around there lisette idk lol...ur scan tmaro omg so excited!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay Stacie, everything's looking good!

Good luck lisette! It's already 7.30 here but I gotta wait hours for your update boo!!! Cant wait to see your picture xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Stacie hunni sssoooo happy to read the good news! Awesome u got the relief of a scan & now just 2more weeks sweetie! Me & u on the 20th :) what time for u? Mine is 9:45am and tmmr 8:30am! Eeeekkkkk
> 
> Lisa the 19th? Ill be back...Yeeessssss :)
> 
> Lauren :happydance: xxxx
> 
> Crystal hey girl :wave:

8:45 on the 20th :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

How you doing today Stacie? Hows the spotting?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy birthday lisette!!! Gonna be a great one after you see your beany!! Xxx


----------



## lauren10

Happy birthday Lisette!! Can't wait to find out about your u/s! 

I had a dream last night I was having a miscarriage. ugh. good thing I have no psychic ability what-so-ever.


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- spotting is still there, but mostly brown and really light. I expected it to still be there this morning though, I had an internal exam and a transvaginal u/s, that's a lot of poking and prodding down there for one day!

Happy Birthday Lisette! I can't wait for U/S pics!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Happy bday lisette#!!!!!! hope u have a great day--Xoxo cant wait to see ur scan!!! Love ya girl


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay I got your parcel Stacie, looks yummy, gonna dig in when ds goes for nap haha!! Bet my dh will love reeses coz pb is his fave! Thanks hun xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank u girls :) So far its been a great morning, I slept pretty good & H woke me up all nice with my cute little maternity t-shirt for the first bump pic! On our way to the hospital now...u/s only an hour away!!!!

Stacie are we an hour apart time wise or the same? Gonna be an awesome morning sweetie! How u feeling today? xxx

Lauren babe sorry to hear about the nightmare, darn pg hormones making us have crazy ones hun :(

Emma how u doing girl? What time is it for ya? Sorry to make u wait soo many hours :)

Lisa, Jessy, Rachel, Kristen & everyone :wave: good morning!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- I think you are an hour ahead of me??? It is 6:30 right now here.


----------



## MrsMoo72

12.30pm here x


----------



## jkb11

HAPPY B-DAY LISETTE!!! CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR SWEET BABIES PIC!:kiss:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yay I got your parcel Stacie, looks yummy, gonna dig in when ds goes for nap haha!! Bet my dh will love reeses coz pb is his fave! Thanks hun xxx

Wow that was fast! I wasn't thinking and should have sent Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, but the Reese's Pieces are good too, just no chocolate in them.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

its 8 am here! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette are u guna ask them if they see any winkie or girly parts if they can make a guess!!? i kno its early but lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

kris & jess i hope u get ur packages soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Lisa I think you and Lisette are in the same time zone (you're eastern, right?), and you're both an hour behind me. 

Oh Stacie....I forgot that with my daughter I had bleeding for my full 6th week (so 5 weeks to 6 weeks). It was bright red spotting for a day, then brown the rest of the week. And all was good! my doc thought it might have been implantation...burrowing in more.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok girls I'm officially here in the waiting room now :) Lisa I will definately ask! My friend says they saw her boy for sure at 8weeks & guessed girl for the other at the same time (she had twins) and they were right that early on :o FX girls all is well, that's all I care about! xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette! Yay please post a pic asap! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

I think im 2dpo today...i think...i had my trigger saturday pretty sure i o'd sunday (my bdayyyyyy!)

sooooo

yea im guna go w 2dpo, i wanna test on my own 14dpo, i wanna try n wait til then, apparently the hcg shot is out of system 7-10 days but i cant deal w a false positive....so i guess that would be feb 19/20

omg i am so anxious girls holy shit!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sooo anxious for u Lisa! First PUPO twins here we come!!! Yaahhooo...2 lil girl first that's my prediction :) xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lisette like i would be so happy lol

should i start thinking of names are u that sure...lol 
<3

:haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Happy bday Lisette!!! Keep us in da loop for ur scan!! Super duper excited for u sweety!

Leese yupppp i smell twinsys for u pooty thang! Whaaaaaa that would be amazing if it happens for sure.

It's tuesday which is my most icky day of the week! It's just...useless...Also DH wanted to celebrate the end of my AF yesterday and ummm....i still cant exactly sit down right LOLOLOLOL...but Lauren lemme tell u me open road theory definetly works wonders soooooo yuppppp u should try it!

How is all my fav chicas doing today??


----------



## lauren10

haha....honestly we tried it once and that was enough I think!! 

Lisette......................................are you done yet?????????????


----------



## MrsMoo72

:coffee::book::juggle::comp::-= ..........


----------



## Krippy

Happy Birthday Lisette...It is only 6:51 am here...I always miss all the action in the morning!

Can't wait to see the US pics! :)

Good morning everyone else! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey kris how are you feeling hunni?!


----------



## Twinkie210

We need news Lisette! I sure hope they aren't making you wait with a full bladder... evil U/S techs!


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> hey kris how are you feeling hunni?!

I am well...The bleeding stopped today which I feel really good about. Got out yesterday for a walk with the dogs and the fresh air invigorated me. Looking forward to 3 months of exercising, eating well (a few little cheats for choco here and there), and getting my thyroid in order. I am on meds now and I have talked to a few girls on here saying that it will take about that long until things start to balance out and then hopefully we will be able to TTC again. I really want a baby by the end of 2012 so fingers crossed my body cooperates with the meds and does me this one little favour!


----------



## jessy1101

...:hangwashing::iron::dishes::paper:....


----------



## themarshas

Can't wait to hear from Lisette! I also can't wait for my next scan and to find out boy/girl... 3 weeks away. blah! Although I'll be excited to hear the heartbeat again in less than a week. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh DH has a sperm test on the 24th of feb and he doesnt even want me to go in the lil room with him!?!?? I mean come on i could totaly make it more..pleasurable for him but he was like noooooo...

Big meany...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay liz so fun!

Did u decide on names?

Cant wait for lisette either!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

OK Lisette stop stalking and tell us what happened! Everything ok hunny?? :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> OK Lisette stop stalking and tell us what happened! Everything ok hunny?? :hugs:

Agreed!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

She's gone now.....hope everything went ok??!!


----------



## lauren10

Jessy I can see that. I think when they need to give a sample like that, it's all business!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Jessy I can see that. I think when they need to give a sample like that, it's all business!

I know :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jess you will have to send him some pix of you so he has some ammo in the 'wank bank' as my dh calls it!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wank bank omg i cant!!! Lol too funny!

Lisetteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee where are uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu lolo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess ur feeling sneaky? Lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess ur feeling sneaky? Lol

Yupppppp i'm super duper sneaky today LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

I cant wait to get out of here omg....so slow--

:p


----------



## keepthefaithx

one of my best friends sent me a cookie birthday basket ..so cute!!!!

im munching away!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mmmmmm Lisa!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

So guys k my office is being stupid w calling me back, they are nice but kinda dingy...

ill give them a couple days to call me back but when do i need the blood test for prog, 7dpo right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

and one of the cookies is snickerdoodle, werent we using that word for colored cm...cant wait to munch on that one EWWWWWWW LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> and one of the cookies is snickerdoodle, werent we using that word for colored cm...cant wait to munch on that one EWWWWWWW LOL

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ur eating snickerdoodle?!??? :dohh::dohh:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hahhahahhaaa!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol the cookie is SNICKERDOOLE LOLOL

OK GIRLIES MY APT IS MONDAY THE 13TH AT 9AM FOR 8DPO PROGESTERONE CHECK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CANT WAIT LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

I have a little yellow snickerdoodle today hahahaha HOPE THATS A GOOD SIGN, COULD BE FROM THIS DAMN SHOT LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette didnt up date us yet lol!!!! hope its going good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know, im worrying about her. Hope they are just out celebrating her bday and having too much fun!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette????? Is everything ok????


----------



## keepthefaithx

me too emma, i hope !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

omg...i went to lunch and back and still no Lisette update!!!! I'm sure everything is great, but I want to hear!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i knoooo lauren, we are all on edge..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren whens the date of your anatomy scan?!


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> lauren whens the date of your anatomy scan?!

This Friday! Feb 10th. i might have said before it was the 3rd, but I got my dates mixed up.

Hubby is still saying he doesn't want to find out!! ahhh!!! it might be fun though?


----------



## lauren10

NewbieLisette is currently viewing - was she before?...hopefully typing up a response and posting a photo!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lauren im so excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Whats ur final guess...i say girl for you!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I would need to find out..lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh Lauren, she has viewed a couple of times but not posted.....


----------



## lauren10

She might be laughing at us...making us sweat it out :) 

yes Lisa, i'm super excited! I think boy? I don't know!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hahah lisette if that is true im going to kill you!!! lolol

i forgot lauren what are names again?

ryan for girl right?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisette we see you...!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm sorry guys I'm done & it was amazing...just my stupid bb in the hospital wouldn't work for shit!!! Will update better soon! Wuv u guys bunches & bunches xoxoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh thank god! Got us worrying there!! Sooooo glad everything's ok :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Awesome to hear Lisette! Can't wait to hear more and see pics!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol u guys no really its my phone I swear! :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay lisette so happy!!!

Post a pic as soon as possible we wanna see!! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

Omgggg Lisette u freakin scared the crap out of us!!! Evil evil evilllll


----------



## lauren10

Congrats Lisette!!! can't wait to hear more! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Lisa my girl name is Ryan Josephine, and boy name is up in the air. help. 

Nason Joseph (hubby doesn't like it but I'm still working on him)
Bruce Joseph
Jason ?

That's all we have! We both like Benjamin, but my college b/f was Benjamin and i just think that's weird. 

I like traditional or old school names for the most part. anyone have suggestions?


----------



## MrsMoo72

I like Joseph as a first name...


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Congrats Lisette!!! can't wait to hear more! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Lisa my girl name is Ryan Josephine, and boy name is up in the air. help.
> 
> Nason Joseph (hubby doesn't like it but I'm still working on him)
> Bruce Joseph
> Jason ?
> 
> That's all we have! We both like Benjamin, but my college b/f was Benjamin and i just think that's weird.
> 
> I like traditional or old school names for the most part. anyone have suggestions?

Jason Joseph- could be "JJ"
Alexander ?
Thomas ?

Boys names are much harder than girls.


----------



## Krippy

What about Dyson Lauren? One of my faves but hubby hates it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

NICEEE

i love mason! never heard of nason but coo!!!l, love Kason too!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

for me girl names were harder-

our boy is def nicholas daniel after both our fathers, if i have twin boys lol it would be nicholas anthony & daniel joseph, if we have a girl most likely anna victoria, if its twin girls (omg lmao) Anna Victoria & Daniella Nicole

:) lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think kaden is so cute too


----------



## Twinkie210

I am contemplating the name John Royce for a boy. It is my two Grandfather's names (John also happens to be my Dad's name and my Brother's middle name). I am usually a fan of less common names, (not weird just less common) but I think the sentiment would be nice, since the baby gets DH's last name, I could incorporate my families names. Also considering Parker Hayden which is my two grandmother's maiden names.


----------



## lauren10

I tried Joseph and hubby said no b/c my dad and brother are Joseph, and he said that's too many...?? 

I like Jason and Mason, but wanted something a little different and came up with Nason! The only issue is that we live next to a town called Nasonworth...but so what, right? If kids make fun of him he can just be like..."I own the town, jealous?"

those are all good ones too! I like Alexander. Dyson is nice too. Don't you hate when DH's veto!!! My vote counts as 2.


----------



## Twinkie210

Girls I like Lacie, Lena, or Layla (OK I am stuck on L names for now...)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love lyra for a girl too !

l name stace..lol

stace i LOVE Hayden omg!!!!!!!!!!!! love love love


----------



## keepthefaithx

my family is very into italian names...lol they would be like wtf if we picked a non italian name ...can u imagine lol and my last name is very italian so i would like a first name to kind of match


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> i love lyra for a girl too !
> 
> l name stace..lol
> 
> stace i LOVE Hayden omg!!!!!!!!!!!! love love love

Yeah I like that name too, but my cousin named her son Hayden, so while I could still use it, I don't really want to. It will be much easier to pick a name if this one is a girl! Of course healthy is my main objective right now...


----------



## Krippy

What about Harper, Curran, or Peyson for a boy? Keep coming up with all of these names that I will never get to sure bc DH vetos them. He is muslim while I am christian so it has been hard for us to agree on anything when it comes to names! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea def stace

my friend at works daughter had twins boy/girl

kaden michael & lyra may


----------



## Twinkie210

Just do what I did, I told him that I carried DS for 9 months and gave birth to him so I got to name him. (Of course I wouldn't pick a name DH hates, but he really didn't get that much say LOL). Anytime he wants to grow a uterus and carry a baby for three quarters of a year, he can name it. Luckily we both agreed on DS's name. The next one will be harder.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I really like Jackson but we have Jack, Jake, Joshua & Jason in the family already so would have been to much!

I like Nathan, Ethan, Riley (obvs!), layla, Scarlett, Amelia, jade, Beth....erm...


----------



## MrsMoo72

I like Hayden for a girl...


----------



## jessy1101

It's crazy how here in Canada we hardly ever hear those names! I think it's cuz of the french pronounciation maybe???

Hayden love love.

Peyton for a little girl is super cute!

Hmmmmm....L names....Lily...Lena is super cute most use it for the nickname from Elena..


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> I really like Jackson but we have Jack, Jake, Joshua & Jason in the family already so would have been to much!
> 
> I like Nathan, Ethan, Riley (obvs!), layla, Scarlett, Amelia, jade, Beth....erm...

My cousin just named her daughter Scarlett, whenever I hear the name I think of "Gone with the Wind".


----------



## jessy1101

Harper is awsome too!! I dont even think i've ever met someone here with that name...i've read it in books and etc but dont know anybody..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess u still love charlie for girl? :)


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> It's crazy how here in Canada we hardly ever hear those names! I think it's cuz of the french pronounciation maybe???
> 
> Hayden love love.
> 
> Peyton for a little girl is super cute!
> 
> Hmmmmm....L names....Lily...Lena is super cute most use it for the nickname from Elena..

My niece's name is Peyton.

DH and my Grandmother's middle names are/were Lee, so I though Lena would be cute. Could spell it Leena, but that might be weird.


----------



## jessy1101

What hilarious is that we already picked out names boy and girl wise...but what happens if while holding the baby we'll be like damn he/she does not look like a Charlie/Alexis...then whatt?????


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess u still love charlie for girl? :)

Yup yup Charlie Elizabeth is still our pick girl wise!


----------



## Twinkie210

You pick a different name... I wouldn't 100% agree to DS's name until I saw him.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Noah, Lucas....


----------



## jessy1101

Hey has anybody heard from Rach today??? It's been awhile no??


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Noah, Lucas....

See i love Lucas for a little boy and ditto for Noah..but in french they sound terrible :cry::cry:


----------



## jessy1101

My boss named one of his little boys Gustav...i'm just..not a fan LOL.

Nickname Gus???? Nopeeeee not for me.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oliver and Flynn/Finley are popular here at mo. Could be Olivier in French?


----------



## lauren10

Lisa are you Italian then? we have tons of great italian names in the family I could use...but then I wonder if my married name is too scottish sounding for an italian first name. 

On my paternal grandmother's side these are her parents and siblings' names:

Antonina
Michele
Guiseppina (Josephine)
Stefano (Steve)
Annunzio (Nunzio)
Antonino (Tony)
Santino (Sammy)
Antonina (Annie)
Giovanni (John)
Maria (Mary)
Francesco (Frankie)
Michele (Mike)

Love it!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm no to Gus, rhymes with pus haha!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Erm no to Gus, rhymes with pus haha!!

Omgggg ur absolutly right!!! Poor kid..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren niceee

my cousin is having a baby girl, francesca shes due april


----------



## keepthefaithx

Peyson is cute!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I stalked rach before bc i was like hm where is she, lol she posted on a different thread i think today


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> Harper is awsome too!! I dont even think i've ever met someone here with that name...i've read it in books and etc but dont know anybody..

My neice's name is Harper...I love it for a boy or a girl!

I have friends that named their sons Oscar and Axel. Gotta love originality! They have actually grown on me!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I stalked rach before bc i was like hm where is she, lol she posted on a different thread i think today

Oooo but she hasnt been on here right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Nopee...i really like jessica albas daughters name haven, this its cute!!

I like the name paige too & summer


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess did u look at my forever stuff


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hartley is cute for a girl too


----------



## Krippy

So funny that we are stalkers! lol!


----------



## Krippy

We love Hazel and Zahra for our girl when we have one.

We love Raif and Basil for our boy when we have one.


----------



## lauren10

What's rach doing posting somewhere else and not here???!! hmmmm?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea i was like um where is she...how funny lol


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> Hartley is cute for a girl too

Super cute!


----------



## lauren10

I love Hazel!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hazel is really cute!!!!!

I know a little girl name hazel and she has hazel eyes lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace whats a good progesterone level at 7dpo, i think on fertility meds over 15, does that sound about right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I love zara!!!

So pretty

!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

How dare she have other friends haha!!

I love summer but it doesn't go with our last name, also like cassie/callie.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Love cali

we were actually debating this name the first time around

kallie rose anne


----------



## keepthefaithx

I love adriana, sophia, ariana, angelina


----------



## MrsMoo72

Evie, Ruby & Lily are popular too


----------



## MrsMoo72

Before i got pg with ds, dh wanted 'Fox' as a middle name - yes, like Fox Mulder hahah!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i like ruby cute

alot of women are using poppy, that was what i called my grandpa :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

fox lol oooo wow

for all u canadians lol-

i just made an apt for a girl name Maple Toronto..... i swear lolol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooo Lisa you could have Valentina if she's concieved around V-day hehe!


----------



## keepthefaithx

if i am preg this month, i would have concieved on my bday!! (feb 5th)


----------



## keepthefaithx

my dh loves Ariana but i hate the nick name Ari, then we liked Liliana, but then were started not liking it. so we are settled so far on just Anna


----------



## lauren10

oh no, poor Maple Toronto!! that's brutal. maybe it's a stage name. 

my second interview is Friday - with the Vice President!! Unless the director schedules one with me before that. I decided to tell them that I'm pregnant. (did I tell you that?) I'm excited about the prospect of getting this! New job, new house, new baby.....Mesina said so!


----------



## lauren10

oh no, poor Maple Toronto!! that's brutal. maybe it's a stage name. 

my second interview is Friday - with the Vice President!! Unless the director schedules one with me before that. I decided to tell them that I'm pregnant. (did I tell you that?) I'm excited about the prospect of getting this! New job, new house, new baby.....Mesina said so!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Shes 5..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

:thumbup:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Did any of you do the red cabbage gender test?


----------



## crystalclaro

hello everyone , I'm in a super good mood today because FF said i am 3 days past ovulation .. woohooo. Now I get to stop raping my husband and wait for him to beg for it !!!
Happy birthday Lisette and happy your scan went well.
baby names :)
my kids are :
Destiny autumn joy
Maya anna- bella 
Elijah Nathaniel 

but for future kids so far we have:
Ethan Khoi 
Ethan Randall 
Anna Marie Joy 

I like:
Ella
Maria
Claire
Layla
Eva 
but Dh hats those names but he does like Caroline or Carolina 
my name is Crystal spring joy 
brothers names : Randall wayne, Troy andrew
sisters : Kelly michell, Amanda mae, Natalie Dawn
nices and nephews : Brooke aimee, Emma rain, Benjamin , Kaleb, Ternon , Lenna

and too many aunts and auncles to list my dad has 16 brothers and sisters and my mom has 11


----------



## crystalclaro

and what is the red cabbage gender test ??? the only use I have hear of for cabbage was for putting the chilled leaves inside your bra when you have sore breasts when nursing.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its kinda gross lol but u boil red cabbage and mix half of the juice w ur pee...lol if it turns purple its a girl...dark red boy...i did it w my first angel bc it says after ur 8 weeks...my friend told me about it u can look it up online lolo


----------



## crystalclaro

ahhh ok , must be something about the hormones in the pee .


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yuppp


----------



## keepthefaithx

Did anyone of u see the movie contagion?


----------



## lauren10

I saw it...it was good!

um Lisette....seriously hunny......where are our pictures??!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea lisette we wanna see our little friend lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

11 more days to testtttttt ahhh lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey my PUPO girlies :wave:
I missed u guys soo much today! Tried to catch up between all my visits, lots of awesome name talk I see :) I'm soo sorry I worried u, I swear I almost left my spot in line to run out & send a quick message! It was a mad house in there just for blood tests! U guys its been SUCH an awesome day! Dr said everything is measuring right on track nicely & a good strong hb just that I didn't know to keep my bladder full for a good pic so its all blurry :( last time was an internal u/s so I needed to be on an empty bladder! Oh well its ok will have another nice long scan & pics & video even on Feb.20th when I get back! My dad actually cried he was so happy! I've never ever seen this & my mom called from Cuba & cried too then told me there was a gift waiting at her house for this day! A beautiful little bunny with a card to us & to the baby! Aawwwww!!! Seriously I feel like its a dream right now :cloud9:

Ok someone pls fill me in on anything important I missed while scanning 25pages today? Is Rach ok? Where is she? Wuv u girlies :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach where r uuu :'(


----------



## babydust818

Had to catch up on over 25 pages! Took me forev. Anywho, i been so busy today. Had my job interview, which i won't know until 2-7 days from now. Went shopping all over the place. As for AF, still NOTHING. This is officially the longest cycle i've had since i had my miscarriage. CD34. This is just crazy. Yesterday i had very light pink/light brown cm with bad backache. i thought for sure AF was coming but NOPE. It stopped a bit later. Then today, had the same pink/brown CM for just a tiny bit but for some reason i had throbbing pain in my ovary, then went into my other ovary. Then it stopped. Then i got backache again and now it's gone. I have no idea what's going on. Boobies hurt on and off too. I could almost swear i'm O'ing but i'm not. Have no idea what's going on but it's aggravating me. Hope you all are doing great. Good news Stace and Lisette on the appts. Bet you girls are ecstatic. If i could pick out a boys and girls name i would have to choose Aubri Elle and Liam Andrew. Yeah, i can prob promise you the boy name will change. It always does. Aubri Elle i am set on. I'm going to call her Aubri Elle, not Aubri. Pronounced Aubri-L incase you didn't know LOL. Hey to all you other girls!! missed ya!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Missed u rach..wtf to long af...def sucks! Mine were 39 days!!!! Clomid changed thattttt..wat ya thinks going on did u test


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach sweetie glad ur ok :) Praying this means something good! How many dpo? Are u sure u didn't O late maybe? xxx


----------



## jkb11

hi girlies!!!! Lisette so happy for you!:kiss: enjoy every sec. you deserve it!

Rach- I love the name Elle ( MY GRANDMA'S) and ELLA. I was considering Ella Raeanne if I ever have a girl. or Eva grace. If I ever get twin girls it will be Eva Gracelynn and Ella Gail!!!! (Lynn and Gail are dh and my mothers middle names) and for a boy I have said Brody Tanner for a boy but now I really like Lawson Tanner.???? what's y'alls favs? remember I am southern so it has to be a sweet sassy southern name:flower:


----------



## babydust818

OMG i feel so bad for Corey on Teen Mom. Leah is a nasty bitch cheatin on him like that.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Leah is a whorebag!!!


----------



## babydust818

Ugh she is just too nasty for me and Janelle is just a whiney bitch that needs her ass beat.


----------



## Krippy

Anyone watching the new series The River. It is made by the people who did Paranormal Activity...Holy crap! Love that they are making a horror tv series...Watch it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ooo no kris didnt see it i heard about it! Paranormal activity freaks me out lol im so sleepy guys have a good night


----------



## Krippy

Ooooohhh sleepy...good sign Lisa! 

The river is creepy...I can't believe I have to sleep alone in my house now. lol. Oh crap!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, sorry girlies, but I slept all evening, so just caught up. 

Lisa- I think they want to see over 15 for unmedicated and over 20 for medicated? But I am not 100% sure. I have never had a progesterone test at 7dpo, all mine have been after my BFP. Both this time were in the 30s so way higher than they need to be.

Still spotting some, but it has turned to just brown colored CM, so hopefully it is stopping soon. I feel terrible this morning so hopefully that is a good sign.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for feeling crap stace!


----------



## confusedprego

Hey girls! 

Thought I would check in with you as I haven't in a while!! Just glancing through it looks like everyone is doin pretty good! Anyone testing soon??? 

Stacie - don't worry about no symptoms yet - mine didn't really kick in until the end of 6 weeks! So glad to hear your sono went well!! I'll be thinking about you and checkin in around the 20th to see how it goes - you're going to be fine! Your Hcg and first sono sound very promising!! :) 

Lisette - glad your scan went well too! Would love to see a picture even if it is blurry :) 

Lisa - you getting close to testing?! so exciting! 

AFM - Things have been going pretty smoothly so far! I get checked every two weeks now as I had a LEEP procedure about 4 years ago and there's a chance my cervix won't be able to support the baby's weight. I had no idea at the time of the surgery it would be such a worry when I did get pregnant but am so glad they're following me so closely as I have a friend who has lost two babies due to an incompetent cervix - plus I get to see the baby every two weeks so I've gotten super spoiled! Thankfully so far so good and they say I have an "extra long" cervix - whatever that means! We also found out we're having a little boy - first grandson in the family! 

Hope you're all doing great and I'm working from home today so I'll actually be able to check in on here throughout the day :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris the shot i got mimics preg symptoms so that blows uhhh im 3 dpo today so i have at least another 4 days of it in my system .. ahhhh lol

Hey lindsey! How r u feelinggggg i can test around the 18th fxd omgggggg :)

Thanks stace.. i just red medicated over 15..i wish it was a definate indicater of preg i cud find out a whole lot sooner!!!

Hows everyone doin todayyy?!!

Contagion was crazy...scary bc it can totally happen omgggg eewy!


----------



## s2702

Hi there, 

I've just started to look into forums on this site - I became a member a year ago when I got pregnant but then stopped coming on here immediately after losing the pregnancy a few weeks later. I just came across one of your posts and noticed that you have had 2 losses, one only 6 days ago. Just wanted to send you positive thoughts and lots of baby dust....I am still hoping my time will come as well but wish you all the best on your journey and lots of strength!

S x


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lindsay boy!!! Soooo coool

Wat r u naming him!??

Sry i called u liz on accident lolo


----------



## lauren10

Hi Lindsay! 
Congrats on having a boy!!! glad everything is going so well. 

Lisette that's awesome hunny!! so happy for you. they didn't see a wiener, eh? haha

I like blurry pictures.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Lindsay, glad everything's going great for you and they are keeping a close eye on you! Sooooo a boy, names? Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

we've just started discussing names but it's going very slowly!! We want something unique but not weird lol. So far we've come up with Rylan (has been used as a girls name in recent years though so DH isn't too thrilled about that) and Oakley - but I don't want people to associate him with the sunglasses. I love DH's name - Kirk but not sure how he feels about it, I can't read him very well right now! We had such a hard time naming our dog I have a feeling this is going to be painful lol. DH like's the name Tripp but I'm not feelin it. Middle name will definitely be Daniel for my dad as my brother won't be having kids (by choice) so we'd like to give some sort of "tribute" to my family. 

So excited for you to test!!


----------



## confusedprego

thanks girls :) There's no thanks button on some of your posts for some reason!


----------



## keepthefaithx

If dh this rylan is to feminine way about ryan daniel?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Love Oakley, goes nice with your last name too!


----------



## lauren10

I know a boy named Rylan. My girl name is Ryan though! lol

Hi S27...thanks for the love!


----------



## confusedprego

Well DH and I are both kind of against Ryan as it's somewhat common. We're so weird about that which is funny since I have such a common name! I still really like Rylan but have been leaning more toward Oakley! Thanks Emma! We just need to keep looking. DH is remodeling our bathroom right now so I'm lucky if I can talk about anything other than toilets and bathtub choices lol.


----------



## confusedprego

Oh I love Ryan as a girls name Lauren! Yea everywhere I look Rylan is listed as a boys name but will show a little pink line in the popularity section saying girls are being named it. I think it sounds boyish but we'll see!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks! we have our scan Friday and as I told everyone, my DH doesn't want to find out!! eek!! i don't know if i can stand it. 

PS girls...I'm not eating well. I'm bad! For dinner last night, I ate 3 pillsbury cinnamon buns and an apple. Seriously!! so delicious though. :)


----------



## confusedprego

oh my gosh! I couldn't do it Lauren! you're stronger than me if you can keep from peeking!! my SIL is my U/S tech though and I know she'd be too curious to not look so if she knows - I have to!! 

I know what you mean about not eating well! I have days that all I want is doritos and pickles lol as I sit here munching on a bag of doritos :blush:


----------



## jessy1101

Hump day!!!!!!!!!!!! How are all my fav chicas this morning???

Leese Contagion freaked me out so bad. It could totaly happen someday you know and we'd be screwed!

Lindz sooo happy to see u here sweety! How r u? Everything in general??

Lisette u had us worried yesterday lolol we we're scared something had gone wrong or something! Ur gonna have awsome pics on the 12 week scan so no biggie if this one was a bit blurry.

Rach dayummm that is messed up cycle wise. Have u retested since ?? Maybe it's a BFP and that why?? Hmmmm.....

Lauren i love LOVE sweets for dinner. Especialy chocolate pancakes...with syrup...and bananas...mhhhmmm....me want me want.

We're going to Sexapalooza this weekend!! No it's not people having huge orgies or anything it's all the sex shops from around canada that come and demonstrates their merchandise and sell everything at almost 90% off!!!! Plus pole dancing courses, bondage courses etc etc etc. It's every year and i freakin love it! Great time to stash up with the goodies :) :) :)


----------



## Krippy

Good morning everyone! How are we doing this morning? I just want to crawl back into bed. My one dog won't stop going outside and eating poo...I am so tired of it! Uggghhhh!

Welcome S! Thanks for the thoughts!


----------



## confusedprego

I'm doin really good - thanks Jess!! how you doin hun??? 

Krippy - you know a great way to get them to stop eating their poo (we had this trouble with our youngest dog) put meat tenderizer in their food and they won't *like* the taste of it anymore. Unless of course the dog is eating other animal's poo - that's a tough one!!


----------



## Krippy

confusedprego said:


> I'm doin really good - thanks Jess!! how you doin hun???
> 
> Krippy - you know a great way to get them to stop eating their poo (we had this trouble with our youngest dog) put meat tenderizer in their food and they won't *like* the taste of it anymore. Unless of course the dog is eating other animal's poo - that's a tough one!!

We have 2 dogs...maybe I will have to put it in both. I have heard about putting pineapple in their food as well because it doesn't taste good on the other ende. So gross that this puppy won't stop eating poo...Hopefully he will grow out of it. I never had this problem with my other pup. I will try the meat tenderizer...thank you for the tip because he is seriously stressing me out right now and I can't really handle it! lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls :wave:

Welcome S :)

CP sooo happy you checked in girlie! Awesome news on the BOY!!!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!!!! I gotta wait for till early April to find out but I'm hoping maybe at my 12week scan since I'll really almost be 13 and the u/s tech is known to be the best in teh city maybe he can guess for us :)

How are all my girls doing this morning? I'm still on cloud nine! Seriously I pray I stay this way and wish for all you girls to have this feeling xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> I'm doin really good - thanks Jess!! how you doin hun???
> 
> Krippy - you know a great way to get them to stop eating their poo (we had this trouble with our youngest dog) put meat tenderizer in their food and they won't *like* the taste of it anymore. Unless of course the dog is eating other animal's poo - that's a tough one!!

I'm actualy pretty good!! The weirdest thing happend i was typing away on my work computer..minding my own lil business...and i all of a sudden farted from my vagina?!??? Just like that i swear i was like OMFG where did that come from?????

Yup s'all good LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jess you are the funiest chica ever!!!!! WUV YOU!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LOL Jess you are the funiest chica ever!!!!! WUV YOU!!!!!!! :hugs:

I swear to god it's totaly true tho! The only good part is that it didnt have a total vadgy smell..omg i would of been super embarassed to have my office smelling like a huge vagina and then someone walks in!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

sorry lindsay about the name screw up lol i know ur name is lindsay idk what i was thinking hahaha

IM 3DPO SO ANXIOUS OMGGGGGG CANT WAIT TO TEST!!!!!!!! IM SO IMPATIENT


----------



## jessy1101

Sooooooooooo i've been thinking bout trying a bit of bondage to spice things up. We've never really played around with that and i thought it could be fun!!

Nuttin over the top extreme though like leather chaps and face masks and that lil red ball in mouth 'shudders'..that's a bit..ya we'll leave it like that.

They have this awsome thing for ur shower where it sticks on the wall and it's sorta like comfy handcuffs. That could be awsome! And these kind of cuffs that have a velcro thinggy that sticks to ur sheets so ur kinda tied up..also very interesting!!

Toughts? Tricks?? Tips???


----------



## confusedprego

hahaha omg jess!! so funny!! glad to hear you're doing well! getting ready to ov??

yea krippy you'll have to put it in both of their foods. We thought our puppy was just being really good in his cage during the day but it turned out he was eating his poop which gave him the runs and it was a disaster pretty much every night! Meat tenderizer worked like a charm! You can even get flavored ones but ours was fine with just plain.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess when u think ull be oing hunni?

Im telling u this is our month, we are going to have our oct 28 & nov 4th babies lolol


----------



## confusedprego

haha no worries lisa! liz, linds - very similar! I knew what ya meant! 

oh and lisette - you might be able to tell especially if it's a boy! They could tell at my 14 week scan and we could see something at 12 weeks but my SIL didn't want to make any conclusions just yet. Everything changes so quickly!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess when u think ull be oing hunni?
> 
> Im telling u this is our month, we are going to have our oct 28 & nov 4th babies lolol

How'S this for cray-cray my O date is actualy Feb 14th on freakin valentines day!!! Can that be a sign?? Conceived on the day of luvvvvv?? LOL

Oooo ya we're def getting our oct 28th and nov 4th due dates! OMG can u imagine if u give birth a week later or me a week early?? Same date?? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## keepthefaithx

Well my dr told me he doesnt want me to go til 40 weeks..i guess w the aspirin and my "condition" and stuff, he said like 37 weeks...

So it would be even before that...cray crayyyyyyyyy

that would be so awsome i would love to be at the same point with you, maybe god wanted us preggy the same time together :)


----------



## lauren10

I"m excited for you too Lisa!! 

Jessy, I'm not sure anyone on here can give YOU kinky sex ideas....hahaha....we're all learning from you, I'm pretty sure. Unless we have a closet freak in our midst! 

my dog used to eat poo. Especially cat poop was like a gourmet meal to him. He'd come out of the laundry room with his nose covered in litter. GROSS!!!! I miss my little guy! He was Puerto Rican you know.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I"m excited for you too Lisa!!
> 
> Jessy, I'm not sure anyone on here can give YOU kinky sex ideas....hahaha....we're all learning from you, I'm pretty sure. Unless we have a closet freak in our midst!
> 
> my dog used to eat poo. Especially cat poop was like a gourmet meal to him. He'd come out of the laundry room with his nose covered in litter. GROSS!!!! I miss my little guy! He was Puerto Rican you know.

Well u never know...maybe somebody has tons of secret cooch experience they havent shared yet.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lauren. so excited for ur scan friday!!!!

i cant wait for the day to be overrrr, cant wait for friday i am having some of my girls ova (wish u guys cud come! lol) pj night lol, wine, movies and board games dinner & cake lol for my bday, then my fam is coming ova sunday

jess im dying my hair RED tmaro!! wohooooooo


----------



## lauren10

ahah...Jessy I love ya!

BREAKING NEWS:

Just got this email from my husband: 

"Hi, I changed my mind, we will find out the sex on fri"

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

:happydance: Lauren, print that off and take it with you so he can't change his mind hehe!! Oooo i can't wait :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

HELL YEA LAUREN!!!!

you gotta u just gotta & we def need a pic, lisette too!!!!!! ahhhhhhhhhh

so question of the day lol

is there a guilty pleasure name you have, pretty much meaning you love it, but your husband/family hates it and it will NEVER happen, deep down you know u wouldnt use it.. lol

mine for a girl is Darcy & boy Noah

:)


----------



## Krippy

Yeah Lauren! I am so excited for you to find out....and then tell us! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm... Angel, Summer, Mia, Jackson, Cooper.....


----------



## jessy1101

Lucas, Jacob, Johnny, Charlotte, Alicia, Serena..


----------



## keepthefaithx

niceee

like them all!

i brought up darcy and noah to leo he laughed...hahaa


----------



## jessy1101

Leese the red hair is gonna b freakin bitchin sweety pie!! Tres tres sexyyyy.

YAY i bought my pack of digi smiley clear blue opks!!! I've got 7 in a pack which is awsome! I figure i'll start using them at CD12 and take it from there. As soon as i get a smiley it means O is really close right? And then after my surge it should go back to non-smiley the next day??

See with the other ones i can have dark lines for almost a stoopid week gahhhhé..


----------



## Twinkie210

confusedprego said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Thought I would check in with you as I haven't in a while!! Just glancing through it looks like everyone is doin pretty good! Anyone testing soon???
> 
> Stacie - don't worry about no symptoms yet - mine didn't really kick in until the end of 6 weeks! So glad to hear your sono went well!! I'll be thinking about you and checkin in around the 20th to see how it goes - you're going to be fine! Your Hcg and first sono sound very promising!! :)
> 
> Lisette - glad your scan went well too! Would love to see a picture even if it is blurry :)
> 
> Lisa - you getting close to testing?! so exciting!
> 
> AFM - Things have been going pretty smoothly so far! I get checked every two weeks now as I had a LEEP procedure about 4 years ago and there's a chance my cervix won't be able to support the baby's weight. I had no idea at the time of the surgery it would be such a worry when I did get pregnant but am so glad they're following me so closely as I have a friend who has lost two babies due to an incompetent cervix - plus I get to see the baby every two weeks so I've gotten super spoiled! Thankfully so far so good and they say I have an "extra long" cervix - whatever that means! We also found out we're having a little boy - first grandson in the family!
> 
> Hope you're all doing great and I'm working from home today so I'll actually be able to check in on here throughout the day :)

Long must be a good thing, because the NP that checked me the other day said mine was nice and long...


----------



## keepthefaithx

sounds good jess!!! so excited for you!!

yea im excited i bought the color from sallys guna mix it myself, its in shade medium intense red by ion brilliance!!

woooohooo ill send pic tmaro!!!

....

guys this prometrium and i guess that and combo of ovidrel are making me SO tired & im dizzy all day...uhh sucks!


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> confusedprego said:
> 
> 
> I'm doin really good - thanks Jess!! how you doin hun???
> 
> Krippy - you know a great way to get them to stop eating their poo (we had this trouble with our youngest dog) put meat tenderizer in their food and they won't *like* the taste of it anymore. Unless of course the dog is eating other animal's poo - that's a tough one!!
> 
> We have 2 dogs...maybe I will have to put it in both. I have heard about putting pineapple in their food as well because it doesn't taste good on the other ende. So gross that this puppy won't stop eating poo...Hopefully he will grow out of it. I never had this problem with my other pup. I will try the meat tenderizer...thank you for the tip because he is seriously stressing me out right now and I can't really handle it! lolClick to expand...

Well it is better than my sister's dog that seriously eats cat shit out of the litter box. Dogs are strange...


----------



## keepthefaithx

my moms dog lacey licks her dogs sammys wankerschnitzel! lmao ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## keepthefaithx

doggie blowie..LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

<<<<< In honour of V-Day!!


And Lisa ewwwwww!!!!:sick:


----------



## Twinkie210

Let's see if I can remember...

Lisa- prometrium will do that! Darcy is my sister's dog's name.

Lauren- I am glad he changed his mind! I can't wait for Friday now!

Lindsay- I glad to hear you are doing well and yeah a boy! Let me tell you boys love their mommies!


----------



## crystalclaro

morning pupu's 
thought I would get some morning reading in but seriously need a nap right now and its only 8:12 am here. you guys have grossed me out over dogs now. 
Omg my hubby says he never remembers dreams, last night I woke up to him crying/whimpering in his sleep , like someone was hurting him :( all I could do was put my hand on his chest to gently disturb his sleep. He remembers nothing this morning... so weird. 
4 days past ovulation today !!!!woohooo
ohh and I have to tell you something funny... last night I give my hubby a nice deep massage on his back with bengay lotion, I did this just wearing panties. Well 15 min after the massage I have to leap off the bed and rip my panties off !!! the stupid stuff went right through my panties and on my vagina!! I even tried washing it off but noooo OMG Icy hot vagina is not cool!!! note to self : please wear yoga pants next time while massaging hubby.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hahaha Crystal!! :haha: Thought you were gonna say you were just overcome by passion....but no - just icy hot vadge :haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

im in love w yoga pants always wearing them!, like all i wear is leggings and yoga pants, i do wear jeggings and jeans but not alot

crystal im 3dpo! cant wait to test!


----------



## MrsMoo72

My arse is too big to wear anything like that :blush::haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Noooo i dont believe it em!

U showed us a pic of u preg and u looked so great!


----------



## Twinkie210

I love yoga pants! I only have one pair though because I work in an office, so mostly dress slacks for me :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Is ur nick name moo emma? Lol just wondering hehehe


----------



## jessy1101

Love love yoga pants too but i cant wear them here either. Sooo it's always dressy skinny jeans, pencil skirts, black pants or leggings. Mehh could be worse..i guess..LOL


----------



## crystalclaro

I love yoga pants too.. soo comfy .
i wish I was overcome with passion!!!! but actually I'm so tired of sex right now but I wouldn't mind some good oral:blush:


----------



## jessy1101

I'm with Emma!! Soooo to celebrate the day of luv and etc etc i'll be changing my pic everyday until then.

Each will be a lil something something as food for thought. Enjoy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal i hear you on the oral loveee! Lol

i wear scrubs to work, i actually like it bc i dont have sit and be like hmmm what to wear what to wear!

I love victorias secret yoga stuff pretttyyyyy


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> Noooo i dont believe it em!
> 
> U showed us a pic of u preg and u looked so great!

Thats why I loved my bump coz it evened out my ass hehehehe!!!

No, moo is short for my last name. I dont actually have a nickname...


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Noooo i dont believe it em!
> 
> U showed us a pic of u preg and u looked so great!
> 
> Thats why I loved my bump coz it evened out my ass hehehehe!!!
> 
> No, moo is short for my last name. I dont actually have a nickname...Click to expand...

Yes you do!! I call u Em all the time :happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ur em..lol you have a nick name!!!

Lol my friends all call me lee or leese

one of my best freinds call me stroodle and the other one reens im lisa reen, and heather reen and geo veen..i dont know...lol


----------



## babydust818

haha Jessy i saw your avatar on someecards a few days ago. was gonna post it to facebook but i didn't. i love making my own on there. 

well i think AF is finally trying to make her entrance. phew, i already know i'm in for it. she's gonna be a big ****.. hahah well she literally is one! Anywhoo.. oh dear lord am i having cramps. Feel like ima dieeee. So i started packing just the crap i had in my bathroom closet and i already have 4 big boxes of crap in just that. Ughh... too much bath and body works stuff, makeup and hair accessories. FML.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Okay rach at least the whore is coming, 

are you going to go to dr to run tests or anthing? Why ur periods r weird or maybe somethings going on??


----------



## themarshas

I have 8 million nicknames, I think the name Elizabeth just is asking people to play off the name... Liz, Lizzy, Little Nye (my maiden last name- my sister was just "nye"), Lizbeth, Beth, Elsa, Lizard, Little Bit... It's interesting. Literally you can tell how long people have known me based on what name they call me. Close family calls me little bit or Beth. Close friends that I've known since childhood call me Beth as only family has ever called me it. Friends from gradeschool call me Lizard, Lizzy, or Elsa. Highschool and on call me Liz and Lizbeth. Then my husband calls me a whole other series of nicknames... I'm pretty sure he's never called me by my actually name... and we've been together 10 years.


----------



## jessy1101

I'm sorry i was looking at pictures of my 2nd husband and accidently turned myself into a huge vagina puddle...

https://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20568361,00.html#21117090


----------



## keepthefaithx

My dh calls me babe, boo, love, hunni

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> i'm sorry i was looking at pictures of my 2nd husband and accidently turned myself into a huge vagina puddle...
> 
> https://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20568361,00.html#21117090

i hate his ears...lmao


----------



## jessy1101

Rach hmmmm..maybe at least wait and see if ur next cycle goes back to normal. If it doesnt maybe u should get that checked out..


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> i'm sorry i was looking at pictures of my 2nd husband and accidently turned myself into a huge vagina puddle...
> 
> https://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20568361,00.html#21117090
> 
> i hate his ears...lmaoClick to expand...

Not..fuckingg..possible..he..is...scrumptious..:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol he is cuteeeee


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 16 weeks Liz, beth, little bit haha!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wet vadge puddle...lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> My dh calls me babe, boo, love, hunni
> 
> :)

And then mine also love calling me overly dirty names in french...who knows why huh?!??

Tite putte, tite saloppe, ma tite cochonne, ma tite truie...Obviously all of these when we're naked :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Wet vadge puddle...lol

Yup big fat vadgy drizzle all ovaaa the place..oh well..


----------



## MrsMoo72

He is awesomely fit! Not too keen on guy who plays Damon...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Off topic but who saw breaking dawn, i love how bella had her hair for wedding....lol

sorry we were talking bout it at work haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

the other guy in that show is creepy looking...lol


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> He is awesomely fit! Not too keen on guy who plays Damon...

Noooo way Ian Somerhalder is just...too hot too handle..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey my chatty chicas :wave:

Lauren :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG what time is your appointment? My phone will be off at like 10:30am and on!!!!!!! Holy cow what am I gonna do without all your updates girlies :nope::nope::nope:

Emma I LOVE the new profile pic :winkwink: Oh and you made me die of laughter....I was checking myself out yesterday and DAYMMMM the bump OS really helping even out my butt :haha::haha::haha:

Stacie gald your feeling good today and nice brown only blood :thumbup:

Jessy YAY new pic everyday :kiss:

Liz :wave: how you doing girlie?

Rachel I dreamt of you last night!!!!! I woke up to a BFP from you and I was SCREMING at my phone I told you so I told you so!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

Crystal OMG sounds like something I would soooo do too :blush:

Lisa baby sexy RED hun???? Friends coming over Friday night you say....well you know I'm gonna be in Jersy :winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

come by lisette!!! the more the merrier lol

jess ur getting antsy in the pantsy lol


----------



## babydust818

OMG LISETTE...... wtf!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You, me AND another girl on here named Kelsey ALL dreamt of me last night getting a BFP. That is just out of this world!!! At least i know you girls think of me :D It's just crazy though LOL.

Yeah, i think i'll go to the dr in another month if no BFP. This will be my 6th month trying after loss. 

AFM and OH having nicknames for eachother.... we call eachother pookie bear! LOL. Always call eachother babe, baby, stinky, poopy pants, shit breath... yeah we love eachother! lol.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> come by lisette!!! the more the merrier lol
> 
> jess ur getting antsy in the pantsy lol

I really really am ohh my gawddddd


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> He is awesomely fit! Not too keen on guy who plays Damon...
> 
> Noooo way Ian Somerhalder is just...too hot too handle..Click to expand...

Oops did I get them wrong way round? I mean the non-ian one is not nice!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> He is awesomely fit! Not too keen on guy who plays Damon...
> 
> Noooo way Ian Somerhalder is just...too hot too handle..Click to expand...
> 
> Oops did I get them wrong way round? I mean the non-ian one is not nice!Click to expand...

Ahhh u mean Paul Wesley? He's the blond one. Yup he doesnt do it for me at all. I think Ian has the whole sexy blue eyes and black hair..soo devilious mmmhmmmm come to mama..


----------



## babydust818

ugh i just sharted

fml.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh him, not nice, what's his name in the show?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg rach u sharted in ur pants!?


----------



## keepthefaithx

My hubby has black hair and blue/green eyes yum :)


----------



## jkb11

:kiss:HI MY GIRLIES. GLAD EVERYBODY SEEMS TO BE DOING WELL! I SHOULD BE O IN A DAY OR 2.... THINK I MIGHT SIT THIS ONE OUT UNLESS IT JUST HAPPENS TO BE ONE OF THOSE HOT ROMATIC NIGHTS AND IT JUST HAPPENS! SO LET ME TELL Y'all about my crazy nasty day yesterday! about a week ago a stray dog (a white maltese) came to our home wearing a pink sweater. I feel in love with her and Dh said no way! b/c we already have 1 dog and i managed to sneak a kitten home too telling him that we needed her in the yard to eat insects..... well he let me keep her to try to find her home and me and DS really would go knock on doors every night for like 5 nights with nobody knowing at all who she belonged to. well our dog had a grooming appt. so i packed her in the car with our dog to see what all the groomers could tell me about her. They told me nothing that i did'nt already know except that she had FLEAS! EWWWW! I PANICKED B/C SHE HAS BEEN STAYING IN OUR HOME FOR A WEEK. Just downstairs but we have been holding her and loving her. When I first got her I looked her over quickly and saw nothing. but anyhow, I ended up spending tons of money and time making sure the fleas were not now in my home. I had to BOMB our house and then my car and then the vacuum cleaners and the steam cleaner! sooooooo much trouble but I dont do bugs!!! so anyhow now I am kinda scared to TTC b/c of how harsh the chemicals were in the bomb thing and it is odor less so its not like I could smell it or something. I think I am just overreacting but after working in NICU and seeing all the birth defects I am so cautious especially in the first trimester when so much development is happening.


----------



## babydust818

Kim my two dogs had a really bad flea problem last summer. It was BAD. I never in my life saw fleas like that before. They were on my fucking bed jumping on me and OH. I flipped the f out and we bombed the whole house. That smell is horrid. We also bought spray and sprayed everywhere. It took care of them and we also got the dogs hair cut, took em to the vet and bought the best flea medicine. I think you will be okay as far as TTC, but that is your decision and it totally up to you. I understand whatever you choose.

AFM, AF is here, finally. Bitch was 6 days late.


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> I'm sorry i was looking at pictures of my 2nd husband and accidently turned myself into a huge vagina puddle...
> 
> https://www.ew.com/ew/gallery/0,,20568361,00.html#21117090

Oooohhh...I love Ian! He makes me tingle in all of the right places!


----------



## Krippy

My DH calls me food as a nickname all the time...Cheeseburger, blueberry strudel, muffin, prime rib...He is a chef, what can I say he loves food!


----------



## jkb11

Dh has called me skippy since we were teenagers he only uses my name if he is mad at me.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg i love food lol

right now i could go for penne a la vodka and garlic bread


----------



## lauren10

lisette it's at 1pm my time friday...that's 12 your time!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I call my dh boosen(dont ask lol), baby, bub, bubs, lee lee, nader(dont ask) lmao


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren u better not keep us waiting like lisette...lolol :)


----------



## themarshas

I call my DH all sorts of weird things so I can't be one to judge haha. 
Some of them include: 
Babe, Hun, Hunny, Marshmellow (last name Marsha), Turkey, Butthead, Pumpkin Face, Roo, Roo Bear, Stinkybuttface, Pooperstinkerbuttface... hahaha they're more entertaining when typed out. He never gets called the standard Trevor haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz omg lol funnnnyyy

happy 16 :)


----------



## crystalclaro

my hubby calls me Em, the proper greeting for a younger person than you in vietnamese but the funny thing is I'm older than him. I call him Anh the term for older person but these terms are only for older person by a few years.
We also call each other Ba xa ,sounds like baaa saaa ( its a cute way of calling your wife) and ong xa for hubby , ba means older woman ond ong is for man, much older man and woman.
and of course the generic "babe" i don't really like babe so much because it gets used all the time.


----------



## themarshas

Sometimes when I'm feeling nice I call him Lover Bear...  

Thanks!

And I'm ignoring all conversation about food because it'll just make me hungry!


----------



## Krippy

My DH's name is Shaheed so all of his friends call him Shiz...I refuse to call him this as it makes me think of giz...LOL


----------



## crystalclaro

my kids have nick names Destiny is dessy,dess, sunshine, or barbie because she looks like a barbie doll ( her friends gave her that one ) 
Maya is mayita, maya papaya and sunshine 
Elijah is eli, jah jah , little man and my prince charming 

oh i forgot my hubby has prince , boo boo and those r short for prince abooboo from Aladdin ( his neice thinks he looks like the character from the movie )


----------



## Krippy

Sometimes I do call him Shizzy my Nizzy when I am feeling silly...


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol funny nick names girls


----------



## keepthefaithx

so bored at work uh let me out of here! hahaha


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hylarious nick names girls! We call eachother smoochie! Don't remember how it started but it stuck! Sometimes its "sweets" instead but never our names! Lol

Liz YAY 16 :)

Lisa baby I need a proper visit with u here in Montreal! U coming this summer? Hey also can I get a good pizza or something easy but yummy siggestion for when we drive into NJ friday night? Any favorites? Chains or small little mom & pop u like? xoxo


----------



## jkb11

girls i need ideas!!!!
So our 10th wedding anniversary is in august and dh 30th b-day is in july. I really want to do something special or go somewhere romantic. Any ideas????


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oohhh Kim...so many fun ways :) What does H like? Sports guy? Adventure? More chill? Sorry about the cray cray doggie situation btw :(

Rach baby sorry the bitch gotcha! Maybe all our dreams mean something...next cycle is O time in March? Remember Messina said that for ya right? xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Sooooo im at the annual hunting and fishing movie marathon cuz DH lovess that shizz..3 hours of nOn stop shooting and fishing..it s absolutly fabulous lololol ahhh sarcasm how i love thee..

How yall doing?

Kim wtf fleas?? Omg i would of freaked too fuckk all that..

Lauren better not keep us in suspence or i ll have to send u a vagina stink bomb lolol nastyyyy

Leese whatcha up to?


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- that sounds like no fun at all! My DH is gone to floor hockey so I have the laptop and tv to myself... well, for a little while longer...

AFM- I'm pretty sure I'm either having ligament pains or starting to feel this little one... Not sure. The weirdest feelings have been going on for the past few days. I feel almost gassy, and occasionally almost crampy (like little twinges that shoot up or down my abs).


----------



## jessy1101

Liz..plz shoot me..righ now..There r 250 men here and...3 girls..myself and 2 others over 40...i feel weird lolol


----------



## lauren10

hiya,

i won't keep you in suspense! I'll be back to boring old work after the u/s so i'll update you from my desk! 2 more days. :) DH admitted he never had any intention of not finding out the sex. that brat!!!!


----------



## lauren10

jessy do something crazy to make it fun. Start laughing at things that aren't funny. or cry hysterically when you see a fish die. "nnooooooo!!! why? why? the fish was so young! waaahhhhhh!"


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girliesss

Kris u get package yettt


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> jessy do something crazy to make it fun. Start laughing at things that aren't funny. or cry hysterically when you see a fish die. "nnooooooo!!! why? why? the fish was so young! waaahhhhhh!"

Im afraid one of this yippee hunters would b insulted and pull a gun on me. Dude country hunting folk take this shittt way serious..id b in fear for my life!!


----------



## jkb11

he/we love to travel pretty much anywhere tropical we do enjoy mountains 1-2x a year. But we love the beach. I was thinking maybe las vegas! He has been wanting to go back there and it wouldn't be too $$$. But he also loves colleg football. We like to hike/snorkel/ and chill by the beach. So any fav spots??i kinda wanna take him somewhere he has never been. 


newbielisette said:


> oohhh kim...so many fun ways :) what does h like? Sports guy? Adventure? More chill? Sorry about the cray cray doggie situation btw :(
> 
> rach baby sorry the bitch gotcha! Maybe all our dreams mean something...next cycle is o time in march? Remember messina said that for ya right? Xxxx


----------



## lauren10

vegas is fun! you could go out to the grand canyon and hike down or ride a mule or do a helicopter ride. new orleans is a blast...memphis and go to graceland? Disney? Key West....oooohhhhh. I need a vacay. We're going to washington DC and NYC in less than a month...can't wait!

oh Jessy, don't get yourself shot in there!! dangerous.


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey girliesss
> 
> Kris u get package yettt

I haven't got it yet Lisa...I check everyday :shrug:

Hoping soon! Can't wait to eat those yummies! :thumbup:

Did you enjoy your package? LOL...I meant the one of candies and goodies I sent you! Hahahaha!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol kris hell yea ..yummmmmy


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im so bloated guys holy shit.....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Jessy u sure love that man!!! Stay safe in there chica!

Kim I Loooovvvee vegas & there's always tons of fun new studd there! DH & I did vegas when we were only dating 3months :o it was a BLAST! Grand Canyon in a helicopter that landed for a picnic at sunset! Aaaawwwwwww

Lisa baby don't leave me hanging girl?!?! xoxo

Kristen how u feeling sweetie?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wat lisette did i miss sumthing lol


----------



## Krippy

Feeling ok...I keep thinking that one of these days I will just not being able to get out of bed. I still feel numb and I think that I am still numb from RJ! Feel bad for this LO because I don't feel like I can grieve fully. So strangely I am doing well...So confusing all of these emotions of anger, numbness, craziness, sadness, hope and hopelessness. Changes every minute.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ooo lisette just saw ur post...lolo

Nj? Im not sure bout jersey...but in nyc if u go just make sure its brooklyn style thin crust pizza yummmmmm lol we may come to canada in spring summer!!!! U live far frum jess?

Xox


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa baby I'm thinking with all the pee breaks plus Target in Albany for my RR stuff plus a lunch stop at Panera in lake george by the time we get to NJ we may head straight to the hotel (Holiday Inn Laguradia) or if still energy hit the old Navy at Garden State NJ mall?! So maybe just a slice somewhere or we'll order to our room? Sbaro or something is good right? Such a freakin canadian right now! Lmao - when u come visit we'll make sure to all hook up...I'm about 2hours from Jessy but my place is about 40min from Montreal city so for sure u guys will come by & we'll all hang out for atleast one day/night? Maybe a big sleepover party :) if u come when its warm enough I got a pool too :)

Kristen sweetie pie I can only imagine the compounded grief & mix of emotions...the break is probably the best thing right now for u to heal...one day at a time...do u have the little baby you watch back with you? I wish we lived closer...just for a real hug & maybe a nice bottle of wine or two :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Sleep over pool party hell yaaaa lol

Upstate ur not guna find real ny pizza lol that sounds mean but from my experience ahhhh sry any upstaters lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

If i come there il bring u pizza girls lol

How far away is kris n lauren from u


----------



## babydust818

im from upstate Lisa!!!!!!!! lol does the city make the BEST chicken wing pizza cz upstate does compared to Indiana.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol im only kidding rach i just loveeeeeee nyc/long island pizza lolol


----------



## babydust818

i need to try!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok food snobs I'll eat whatever carboard pizza I come across...sniffle sniflle....LOL I need maternity clothes dam it...priorities here! LOL

Blurry scan pic attatched...hope it helps make up for the trouble i caused yesterday...sorry the LO kept moving around and mommy didn't keep her bladder full :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Ultrasound2[1].pdf
File size: 67.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Krippy

Love the blurry bean Lisette! I am going to indulge in some wine this weekend. Have some girls coming over on Sat for a game night! Hoping it is fun!

Lisa...I am way over on the west coast and Lisette, Lauren and Jessy are def considered east coast! I wish we could all get together...maybe in a few years we could plan a get away and we all could have a week away. Bring the kids, DHs, and meet everyone in person! How much fun would that be hey?


----------



## babydust818

uh hello... i'm on east coast too.


----------



## Krippy

Sorry Rach...was talking about us Canadian chicks! But yes Indiana is east coast! We could all meet somewhere in the middle...North Dakota or Saskatchewan? Hahahahaha!


----------



## babydust818

sounds good!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Had a weird dream last nite that I poas & it was pos but left over from my mc and I had to have an erpc......ugh that was crap!


----------



## lauren10

yayayaya I want to come to Montreal!!! I'm about 9 hours driving...I prob wouldn't do that by myself b/c I'm a big baby! i could possibly fly! 

Kristin, I can totally understand that. The pain from losing RJ will never go away, and this loss it probably bringing the memories back even more. It really helped me to talk to a counselor about it. I only went once, but I felt so much better after. It's just different having a totally outside person to talk to.


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> Had a weird dream last nite that I poas & it was pos but left over from my mc and I had to have an erpc......ugh that was crap!

ugh Emma....:( it's the worst having dreams about that stuff. You wake up feeling so terrible.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i had a dream i had triplet girls lastnight...OMG can u imagine??!?!??!?!

ooo damn kris, bc me and leo may go to canada in spring summer and it would be cool if we can all meet up lol

we would stay around jessys quebec area

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach would u go to canada!?


----------



## keepthefaithx

are u sporting a bump yet lisette? :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Gorgeous pic lisette!


----------



## lauren10

Lisette I totally thought I commented on the picture before...I love it!!! it's a little blurry but you can still see the little pumpkin growing away....awesome!!


----------



## jkb11

love your pic lisette! So sweet! Hey are any of you prego girlies gonna get the 4-d ultra sounds done? I love them!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo Kim, don't think I would ever get one of them, they freak me out a bit!!


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaaaaaaaa u girls can all come stay at my place!! We have 4 bedrooms sooo wouldnt be a prob lololol. Ahhh gotta love living in canada. We could all go on the market in Ottawa and visit the canal and parlement soooo much to do so little time!

It's thursday and i cant almost smell friday!!! Sexapalooza tomorrow night. OMFG i was talking to DH last night about shower bondage toys and he was like ohhhh we can actualy find that at walmart so we should look into that. Cheaper and etc. I was like r u fuckingg kidding me?????????? I dont want sex toys from walmart!"%%?$%%$% Men r fuckingg weird sometimes...

Lauren scan tomorrow!!! And we'll finaly know if ur growing a teeny weeny peeny or teeny weeny vageeny in there hmmmmm.....

Rach did AF come full force yet? Hope ur not cramping and feelin all around yuck? Positive thoughts for u sweety!

Emma stoopid dreams. It's just like when i have a dream that DH is cheating on me and i wake up beside him i'm pissed as hell...yet it's not his fault per se...but still..i sometimes give him a good whack on the stomac right after i wake up..just for good mesure u know?

Everybody else what up pooty thangs???


----------



## themarshas

I don't know if we'll get the 4d. My sister had it done and it costs them a fortune because it's not something insurance will cover, and their little one was having non of it so they didn't really get any clear images or film of him. So unless insurance covers it for us we probably won't. We already get to see a bit of the 4d ultrasound when we go for each regular u/s normally.


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette love the pic!! Blurry or not it's still an uber cutie patooty beanie!!

Our insurance covers the 4D thank god cuz if not it's pretty damn $$$$..well i mean it's not too too bad 350$ but still...that's a big chunk of change kinda sorta...LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning my loves :wave:

Are we all freakin locked out of bnb today? Seems to be working from my phone???

Thank u for all the sweet comments on my blurry little beany, I'm soooo happy & relieved all is ok & I can go on my vacation tmmr with my mind at ease!

Lauren baby sorry gonna miss ur gender scan update :( it'll be the first thing I check next Saturday the minute I cross back over to Canada & turn my data back on!

Hope this bnb gets fixed! I need my chatty girls today since ill be going through withdrawl soon! Wwwwaaaaaaaa
xoxoxox


----------



## themarshas

Yay! We can get back on!

4D cost my sister over $1000


----------



## babydust818

Hey my babies!!!!! 

How is everyone doing today?

Jessy, yup AF is here full force! I'm actually happy and relieved. Just as you said last week, if i was preg i'd be worried with all the spotting and all the BFN's. Very happy now that it's here. Just real crampy.... iiick. How are you doing hunny bunnys?

Lisa, whooooooooooaaaaaaa triplets?!?! Could you imagine? That's freakin crazy. You'd be balancing one in each arm and another on your lap LOL. Might mean something though.

Emma, thank God your dream was just a dream. That would of been so scary. How are you doing with everything? What are you doing to keep your mind off of TTC?

Lauren, how is that baby brewing? Do you have any bigger golf ball pellets coming out?

Stacie, i hope you're doing okay girly. Has the spotting stopped? I hope so :)

Lisette, your sono is just toooo presh!! Makes it all feel even more real. Maybe next time you might have a clearer image but hey, at least you get to see it somewhat, right?! do you have a strong feeling as to what it is?

As for everyone else, hope you're doing wonderful. :)

AFM, just feeling like poo. Got a headache, cramps and exhausted. I reset my CBFM for this next month. Fresh start.... hopefully. Going to go buy a basal thermometer so i can start tracking temps. So you all can start stalking me!!! ;) As for the diet, since Sunday i haven't been eating the 'cleanest'. Today i'm back on the wagon. Got to keep going. I feel so much better when i'm eating good. Today will be the soonest i hear back from that job. I'm praying i get it and hear back today so i can just put my 2 weeks in ASAP. I'm praying extra hard, but i know what's meant to be will find way.

love you girls!! xoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- I love the scan pics! I hope you can relax on your vaca!

Lauren- 1 more day!!!!!! Are you telling people in any special way? My SIL baked cupcakes for her girls, that were eiter pink or blue inside (well pink 'cause she had another girl) it was kind of a cute idea...

11 more days until my next U/S. Waaaaaaa! The days are going so slowly!


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- The spotting is really light now, just kind of yucky brown tinged CM. I am trying not to worry about it since the NP didn't seem concerned.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey rach, my little distraction project of clearing the house out and decorating starts this wkend eek so excited!


----------



## jessy1101

Finaly we can access bnb again how whack was that??

Rach at least there is no more is it here no yes no game going on. I didnt want a bfp after all that spotting either it couldnt of been a good thing if so.

Stace whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 11 days!! I'm sure it will fly by in no time sweety!

Lisette omggg i'm gonna miss u bunches and bunches hunny bunny. Hopefully the week will go fast lolol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette i hope you have a great time hunni guna miss you!

jessy what up girllllll

rach i love ur new pic so cute!!!

everyone else what [email protected]!!!!!!??!


----------



## babydust818

Stace i'm sure you're fine. Just try to relax. I bet the wait it killing you.

Emma well that's good you have been doing good with that. I know i'd probably be doing the same. Is your house spic and span yet? I get to start packing now and get to move into the house on Monday!! Can't wait to decorate! Best part for me!!! We should start our own business with internal decorating.

Jessy, you got that right. So glad it's here. So damn sick of the waiting game. Got my fx'd for us this next go round. I got another reading yesterday but haven't got anything back in my email. Prob just stole my money or something. FML.. my kind of luck. LOL. I'll let ya know though.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Can't remember if i told you guys but when we went out for dh's bday i said to him "So we're waiting for 2 periods then?"
He said "Well...."
I said "What?? Longer??" :shock:
And he said "No! Not longer!"
I said "Shorter??!!"
And he said "Well...erm...Oh i don't know, we'll see" :happydance:

And last night he was asking if he's gonna get any on V-day!!! Although i know there's no chance for this month as i had ewcm a couple of days ago while i was still spotting on & off (how is that even possible??!) but i'm hopeful he will wanna try sooner...


----------



## jessy1101

Emma that's awsome!! Seriously if u guys feel ready then there isnt really a prob is u do the whole NTNP thinggy right? Even if ur secretly trying..he doesnt need to know that LOL

I'm starting my smiley opks this weekend!! Cant wait i guess start using them CD11 or 12 right??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww girlies I'm gunna miss u guys TONS! I promise to come back with a nice bump pic for u guys though & then its me & Stacie's scan's! Woohooo! Plus Leeeseee is gonna be giving us a nice BFP on the 19th so we all gonna be partying our butts off :) Triplets girl? Man that's ambitious! Lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well Rach at least you guys can get settled into the new place and hopefully get that job!! And these things come in threes don't they so maybe bfp next month? Lots of good things coming up for you :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

my test day is in 10 days stace!! ahhhhhhhhhh our apts are close lol


----------



## jessy1101

Me too me too i want a BFP tooooo...basicly if i O on the 14th then we'd know by...at least the 28th of feb!! Dayummm..it would be before my first due date too...hmmmm....me likey very much!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww Lisette, so glad everything went well yesterday so you can really enjoy this holiday and relax and be pampered!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jess ur avatar lol where do u find these ahhaaha


----------



## jkb11

aww! gonna miss you liseete!!! but hope you have a blast!
so I just went and bought 5 opk. since my cycle was a few days late i atleast wanna know if to expect it or not...... also i just thought of something. i can now start doing to temp tracking because i will just be day shift:winkwink:might give it a whirl

oh and for the 4-d ultrasounds we have a place here not a dr. office they are called visions of life and my friend said they run specials you can space out 3 different sessions during your pregnancy for only 250 US $$$. I totally want it.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Omg jess ur avatar lol where do u find these ahhaaha

LOLOL directly just google images lol. Seriously they have the best stuff!!


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> aww! gonna miss you liseete!!! but hope you have a blast!
> so I just went and bought 5 opk. since my cycle was a few days late i atleast wanna know if to expect it or not...... also i just thought of something. i can now start doing to temp tracking because i will just be day shift:winkwink:might give it a whirl
> 
> oh and for the 4-d ultrasounds we have a place here not a dr. office they are called visions of life and my friend said they run specials you can space out 3 different sessions during your pregnancy for only 250 US $$$. I totally want it.

Wait wait r u 1dpo today or u havent O'd yet?? Are we Oing almost the same time??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Haha too funny!!

I wish u can get preg in a day and test the next day lol its like a big drawn out project lol


----------



## jkb11

sorry my little ticker is wrong..... tk i will o in 2 days 


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> aww! gonna miss you liseete!!! but hope you have a blast!
> so I just went and bought 5 opk. since my cycle was a few days late i atleast wanna know if to expect it or not...... also i just thought of something. i can now start doing to temp tracking because i will just be day shift:winkwink:might give it a whirl
> 
> oh and for the 4-d ultrasounds we have a place here not a dr. office they are called visions of life and my friend said they run specials you can space out 3 different sessions during your pregnancy for only 250 US $$$. I totally want it.
> 
> Wait wait r u 1dpo today or u havent O'd yet?? Are we Oing almost the same time??Click to expand...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren u must be so excited omg!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

My final guess for lauren is girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

newbielisette said:


> awww girlies i'm gunna miss u guys tons! I promise to come back with a nice bump pic for u guys though & then its me & stacie's scan's! Woohooo! Plus leeeseee is gonna be giving us a nice bfp on the 19th so we all gonna be partying our butts off :) triplets girl? Man that's ambitious! Lol

i hope lisette omg...i 9 days !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

What time is it at 2moro Lauren? And are you 5 hours behind me? My final guess is BOY!! :baby:


----------



## jkb11

i guess boy for lauren!


----------



## jessy1101

My final guess is a BOY! lolol


----------



## jkb11

k... i fixed my ticker so it should be right now


----------



## jkb11

i just took a opk and it is majorly positive! so yay i should atleast keep my cycle on schedule. so decision jump hubby or not!!!! lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Do it!!!


----------



## jkb11

lol!!! I think i am going to ! I waste so much time trying to plan everything out perfect and time it just right.... I think i do just need to do it and if it happens then it is meant to be.


mrsmoo72 said:


> do it!!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi my girls!!!

yes I'm excited. It's at 1pm tomorrow Atlantic time...so that's

5:00 London time (i forget exactly where you're at Emma)
12:00 Eastern time
7am Hawaii time

!!

We have a 4D place here I went for my daughter....it's now $175, so that's not too bad! you get the disc with photos and people can sign onto the internet and view the session live. I don't know if we'll do it this time. It is kind of freaky looking, but it's fun. 

so excited for all you girls to do your next round of testing. Emma that's great you might not have to wait too long! 

do it kimberly!

love to all


----------



## lauren10

oh and i didn't think about telling people! i feel like I'll probably just blurt it! 

I'm so focused on finding out if it's a girl or boy, but I really just hope everything's ok!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol Lauren I know what you mean...I just called to book mine actually and made the mistake of saying "my 20 week gender scan" the nurse ripped my head off and said "its not a gender scan its to find out if the baby is ok!!!!!" Geezzzz ok sssooorryyyyy!!! Anyways my final guess is BOY for you sweetie :)

Kim jump him girlie!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw man, I gotta wait allllll day! Well im working till 3 so that will pass some time so only have couple of hours to wait then!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim do it DO IT!! And make sure to change ur smiley to Horney hiihiii boo ya!!

Omgggg today has been total crap at work so much ********d stuff has happend that people did or didnt do gahhhh. I'm doing the eye squinting thinggy while imagining them...stoopid people i mean jesus wtf...

Anywhoo i only have 2 more hours to go and then friday tomorrow whaaaaaaaaa..

Awww Leese ur finishing at 7pm tonight right? Beurkkkk..

Sooo DH wants to absolutly try the whole banging only at CD13-14-15 thinggy..he's like yupp imma juice u up real good LOL. How long can it take in between for spermies to get up to top shape? U never know maybe it is a motility thinggy...i guess waiting a day? So no bowchica wow wow on CD12 or something??? This is weird for me LOLOL i'm always horny at that point...Ahhh la vie est crissement compliqué des fois eh?


----------



## lauren10

i really think that every other day is good...also I think there is such a thing as letting the sperm sit in the balls for TOO long...they go bad or something...lol. I'll have to google it.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> i really think that every other day is good...also I think there is such a thing as letting the sperm sit in the balls for TOO long...they go bad or something...lol. I'll have to google it.

I'm assuming 1 day to refresh?


----------



## lauren10

that sounds reasonable. or maybe like 2 days before you do it the first time...then every other day? it probably doesn't matter, but want to get a nice full load of laundry in there!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> that sounds reasonable. or maybe like 2 days before you do it the first time...then every other day? it probably doesn't matter, but want to get a nice full load of laundry in there!

Exactly which is why i figured wait on CD12 and then giverrr CD13 and on.

Me wants a full load of laundry!


----------



## confusedprego

I've heard that the sperm are best after a 2 day break but that every other day is plenty of time for them to gear up and go without missing a chance to catch the eggy!


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> I've heard that the sperm are best after a 2 day break but that every other day is plenty of time for them to gear up and go without missing a chance to catch the eggy!

Honestly tho i highly doubt it's bad sperm count i mean jesus i got pregnant on my 6th cycle in the goddamn freakin shower the first time%!%%


----------



## jessy1101

Maybe it was the self fertilization thinggy that helped...i ve had this theory for months now lolol. And i've never gotten it done on my O date like that first time..hmmm...food for thought..


----------



## jessy1101

Poke poke sweet baby jesus did u pupos desert meeeeee?????????


----------



## MrsMoo72

What do you mean by 'self-fertilisation'?? Baster???!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> What do you mean by 'self-fertilisation'?? Baster???!!

LOL it has to do with her DH peeing on her!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh shit yeh I forgot about that haha!!


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOOL yaaaa it has to do with a golden shower in the actual shower teeheeee


----------



## themarshas

Hahaha I still think that's funny, sorry Jessy...

We went with the SMEP and apparently my DH's little swimmers were fine even after being used every day for several in a row... I say that but it still took 5 months to get preggo the first time... this process should be much more straight forward than it is. Some people get lucky the first time with having sex once and then others of us have to break down the whole system to an in-exact science just to have a prayer. Ok, rant over.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Hahaha I still think that's funny, sorry Jessy...
> 
> We went with the SMEP and apparently my DH's little swimmers were fine even after being used every day for several in a row... I say that but it still took 5 months to get preggo the first time... this process should be much more straight forward than it is. Some people get lucky the first time with having sex once and then others of us have to break down the whole system to an in-exact science just to have a prayer. Ok, rant over.

LOLOL nahhh s'ok it is actualy really funny.

I agree it isnt easy at all damnit. Like i was saying i doubt the motility and sperm quality cuz of how i get preg the first time. It's probably gonna be the freakin evil waiting game isnt it???? Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Krippy

I say every other day Jess when you get close to your O date...make sure you do it at least one day after you O then you can catch it if it is late.

Yaaaahhh Lauren...I guess a boy for you! :) So excited for you!

Lisette...sometimes nurses can be such *itches! Get over yourself!

Kim...Jump those bones and get sexy for your man!

Hi everyone else! Lisa still no package...crazy mailing system!


----------



## themarshas

Can we just fast forward a month? You can all be preggo by then and I'll know (and several others too!) if it's Boy or Girl, and my DH is looking into a vacation to Florida next month. I seriously need a vacation! It's been almost a year since our last 'real' trip- which is pretty much unheard of in our world!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Can we just fast forward a month? You can all be preggo by then and I'll know (and several others too!) if it's Boy or Girl, and my DH is looking into a vacation to Florida next month. I seriously need a vacation! It's been almost a year since our last 'real' trip- which is pretty much unheard of in our world!

Ditto let's jump ahead the whole damn month of feb and me in march and spring time and moving the clocks ahead an hour which i cant wait to do. And everyone has a BFP and vacations and etc etc..


----------



## babydust818

So friggin ready for spring. Winter has been good to us this year but damn... either be warm or cold and stay that way!!!! Never know how to dress because it's 32 degrees one day and 65 the next. CRAAAAAAAYS!!!

OH and i haven't had bowchickawowow in about a week. It's been forever. I'm wanting it but he doesn't when i'm on my p. Which, i don't blame em! Just blows big monkey sac. Need to get down wit our bad selves.

Lauren you got a little Nason in there. Does your DD understand she is going to have a brother or sister?


----------



## crystalclaro

happy thursday everyone 
awesome baby pic lisette 
Rach glad your period is almost done :)
umm I can't remember what everyone else is up too except Laruen is getting her scan tomorrow and her nurse who booked her was a bitch 
and ohh Jesse's husband peed on her ??
lol
AFM my hubby has the day off today and he already asked for sex and I got to say " no not right now , maybe when i'm ovulating" hahahah but I will give in before the day is through for sure :) 
fertility friend showed I have a high chance of conceiving this cycle and my pregnancy points are at a 7 so far ..... not sure how good that is but I'm only 5 days past ovulation.
check in later on you girls have an awesome day or evening for most of you .


----------



## keepthefaithx

Guys i am the worst wen it comes to waiting... Need to kno if im preggers!!!! :(


----------



## Krippy

Oh Leese...the waiting is the hardest part! FXd for you sweetie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kris hiw r u doing hunni


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Lisa I know right like this waiting crap is just torture! Whatcha up to this weekend besdies Friday night? Is H super excited to find out too? 

How are all my PUPO's doing tonight?

I'm just packing up the last stuff for the trip & will be heading to bed very soon me thinks...last few days of excitement has taken its toll! Vacation here I come! Wish I could take u all in my suitcase :)


----------



## lauren10

Howdy!
Rach my DD doesn't get it about the baby...but she dropped the F bomb today! Omg, she said it 3 times and we were trying to ignore it but it was so funny!! 18 months old and talking like a trucker (not that we're proud of it)

Lisette have an awesome time!! I'll miss you!

Jessy, you got to take another golden shower for the team I think.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette i hope u have a great time guna miss u!!!

Lauren my newphews say the f word alot lol my sil gets so embarrest. He said dumb bitch the other day my sil thought he was sleeping heard her on the phone lmao

Ok golden shower..wat did i miss jess dont tell me u have a pee pee fetish lolo


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> Thanks kris hiw r u doing hunni

Doing well Leese...Thanks! Looking forward to the future and getting back on the TTC wagon! I was feeling really crappy this week, thinking poor me, my life sucks and then I thought of my SIL, Kay. Her and my brother live in Fargo, ND and she was diagnosed with brain cancer a little over a year ago when she was pregnant with her second baby, Curran. She went through radiation and brain surgery while pregnant with Curran and is now in remission. They knows that it will eventually come back and all she does is smile and appreciate her life and all the joy in it. Made me realize that I need to buck up, it is ok to have those crappy days but life can always be worse and we need to live it like it is our last day. So since then I have been feeling better. I even wrote Ellen on their behalf today because they are not well off and they could use a new vehicle or maybe airline vouchers to come and see us in Canada. Wouldn`t that be amazing!

Lisette...I hope that you have a fabulous trip! You deserve it.

Lauren...can`t believe she dropped the F bomb. Makes me think of the Modern Family episode that was on a few weeks ago with the little girl on the show dropping the same bomb and they couldn`t stop laughing. There is just something hilarious about a little kid saying bad words! lol

Have a great Thursday night everyone! Happy Friday tomorrow! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww thats horrible kris..i cant wait for u to get ur angel ..i pray for u!!! Xoxox


----------



## lauren10

Oh Kristin that's awful! But you're right that there's always someone out there who has thing worse... And we have to remember all our blessings!! You're very strong :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Very strong :)


----------



## Krippy

Back at ya lovelies! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren ahhhH!!!!! i thought of u while i was brushing my teeth, lmao, a couple hours and we will know!!!!!!!!!!!! lolol


----------



## lauren10

4 hours!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im so excited for you!!!

last minute feelings on what it is?!


----------



## babydust818

Good luck Lauren! Can't wait to hear!!

I am so tired this morning. I don't know what's wrong. My eyes just don't wanna open... they feel like they weigh 392993 lbs.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Me to rach!!

5dpo today omggggg!!!!

So i looked online prometrium & it gives the *exact* same symptoms as pregnancy, like fml.

I cant even symptom spot at all!!!

Im feeling of things ...lol


----------



## jkb11

Kris you are so right sweetie! Thanks for sharing that. hugs to you:hugs:

Lauren- can't wait to hear!!! i sticking with boy!!! 

Jess - I changed it to horney for you because I caved and went for it!!! so this is the start of my ttw. :thumbup:


----------



## lauren10

no feelings really!! I guess there is even a chance they can't tell the sex if they don't get a bum shot, right? 

yay for the 2ww Kimberly!! Lisa so close now! tell me again how and when they test you? 

Rach I'm sleepy this am too. yuk. I have an interview tonight at 6pm for that new job, hope i can be awake for it!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning chicas :wave:

Lauren sooo excited for ya :)
I died laughing about ur DD!
Kim YAY for going for it!!!
Rach hope u feel better soon sweetie :hugs:
Lisa babe just gotta get through the next 9days sweetie! Woot woot

To all my girls I hope to come back to lots of good news, gonna miss ya all xoxoxo


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- Have an amazing trip! Soooo jealous! Hope it's awesome and sunny!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Have a great trip lisette!!!! Miss you already!!! :)

well lauren this trigger shot i got on feb 4th they say can stay in your body 10-12 days post injection day.

So im not even testing at all by myself bc im scared to get a false positive....i wanna poas so bad but theres no point!

I have my 8dpo progesterone test monday, and i guess well go from there im guna ask him when i can test or when hes guna test me, im pretty sure its going to be around the 18/19 of feb!

I just want to kno already! Ahhhhh lol


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Kris you are so right sweetie! Thanks for sharing that. hugs to you:hugs:
> 
> Lauren- can't wait to hear!!! i sticking with boy!!!
> 
> Jess - I changed it to horney for you because I caved and went for it!!! so this is the start of my ttw. :thumbup:

Ahhh Kim ur horny for me?? That's so sweet!! I feel uber sexalicious now :happydance::happydance: Teeeeheeeeheeeeee


----------



## jessy1101

TFGIFF to all!!! I'm sooo happy it's friday! We're going to Sexapalooza tonight and i wanna get me some bad assss goodies! 

Leese noooooo i'm not golden pee obssessed just u know it seems to help in all the right places...cant really argue with faith huh?

Lauren whaaaaaaaaaaa soon soon soon!! It's a teeny weenie peenie for sure!

Rach just drink some expresso...or tequila...and u'll feel right as rain.

Lisette is gone ahhh i miss her bunches already lololol.

Kris ur so brave no worries sweety it all works out in the end. I'm hoping u get a BFP in no time!

Kim we're almost gonna be 2WW buddies!! I'm supose to O between now and 4 days and damnit the wait is killin meeee...


----------



## jkb11

yay!!! tww buds! so we got to pass the time by fast! and you are getting your goodies just in time to put them to use!


jessy1101 said:


> TFGIFF to all!!! I'm sooo happy it's friday! We're going to Sexapalooza tonight and i wanna get me some bad assss goodies!
> 
> Leese noooooo i'm not golden pee obssessed just u know it seems to help in all the right places...cant really argue with faith huh?
> 
> Lauren whaaaaaaaaaaa soon soon soon!! It's a teeny weenie peenie for sure!
> 
> Rach just drink some expresso...or tequila...and u'll feel right as rain.
> 
> Lisette is gone ahhh i miss her bunches already lololol.
> 
> Kris ur so brave no worries sweety it all works out in the end. I'm hoping u get a BFP in no time!
> 
> Kim we're almost gonna be 2WW buddies!! I'm supose to O between now and 4 days and damnit the wait is killin meeee...


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessssss what up girlieee

how many more days til o!!!?? when u start smilies?!


----------



## jessy1101

Exactly!! I'll have my extra spice to add for the next week! 

I'm hoping to find something uber sexy to wear on the night of my actual O date. Just u know..it adds to it even more hiihiiii


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jessssss what up girlieee
> 
> how many more days til o!!!?? when u start smilies?!

Well i'm debating should i start my smileys at CD11 or CD12?

When u guys have used them how long after u got a smiley did u O? Pretty much the same day or maybe 24 hours later?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Well this cycle i got my shot at 8am on feb 4 and took a smiley at 4pm and it was dark, started getting o pains, bad ones from the shot im guessing and all my meds, and im 99 percent positive i ovulated that night or next day feb 5...

In the passed when i used opks im pretty sure 24 hours or so i o'd..


----------



## keepthefaithx

If i were u jess i would start cd 11 just to be sure...!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> If i were u jess i would start cd 11 just to be sure...!

Ya that's what i thought too. At least this way i'll be sure that when it's a smiley it means O is right around the corner. With those other tests i'd get super dark line at CD12 but would O at like CD14 or 15 so not really a good thing.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Well they say up to 36 hours.... But just bd alot in that time lolo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im bugging out in my head that its bad we missed the monday bd session bc leos schnitzel was tired ahhh lol

i mean i think we did it alot of i really hope we caught it, i cant wait to know waiting sucks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I figure as soon as i get a smiley it's go time LOL.

Nahh i wouldn't worry i'm convinced u had enough bd to cover everything.


----------



## jkb11

jess - i tk u should start testing on the early side to be safe. 

I tk hubby and i might have more luck this time with a bfp b/c we had no sex til i got the positive opk. I know instructions say to try to have sex the day before getting a positive opk but we have always been doing it so far in advance and usually stop after getting a positive test. So this cycle we did it last night ( got positive opk yesterday) and i will try again for tonight and tom. Night. So we will see....


----------



## jkb11

LISA!!!! :dust:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> jess - i tk u should start testing on the early side to be safe.
> 
> I tk hubby and i might have more luck this time with a bfp b/c we had no sex til i got the positive opk. I know instructions say to try to have sex the day before getting a positive opk but we have always been doing it so far in advance and usually stop after getting a positive test. So this cycle we did it last night ( got positive opk yesterday) and i will try again for tonight and tom. Night. So we will see....

See that's exactly what we've been doing too!! Lots before but then after the postive sometimes we will the same night but if O is 36 hours after then maybe the spermies dont last long enough or we just miss it.

That's why i figured changing it up like this for this cycle might actualy be better!

Sooo i'll start my smileys tomorrow CD11 and take it from there. I have 7 in the box so i'm good till CD17..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks for the dust kim!!!

I just hate that i feel pregnant right now from all the meds..i honestly do, i threw up yesterday & im soo naseous and tired.....

Im 5dpo today, still think its too early & hcg still in my system thats why i feel like this....

I wanna poas so bad to see how dark it is and test everyday to see it go down or get darker if im preg but im scared of false postives...


----------



## jkb11

I'M SURE IT IS HARD TO WAIT BUT I WOULD WAIT FOR SURE BECAUSE WHAT IF YOUR URINE CONCENTRATION IS DIFFERENT AND ALSO I THINK THE LINES CAN VARY FROM TEST TO TEST EVEN WITH THE SAME BRAND. WE WILL PASS THE TIME BY FAST! WE HAVE JESS TO ENTERTAIN US:haha: 


keepthefaithx said:


> Thanks for the dust kim!!!
> 
> I just hate that i feel pregnant right now from all the meds..i honestly do, i threw up yesterday & im soo naseous and tired.....
> 
> Im 5dpo today, still think its too early & hcg still in my system thats why i feel like this....
> 
> I wanna poas so bad to see how dark it is and test everyday to see it go down or get darker if im preg but im scared of false postives...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol thanks kim :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its crazy how preg i feel tho....prometrium has the same exact side effects as being preg...i honestly feel like i did the last 2 times....


----------



## keepthefaithx

I have cramping todayyyy i hope its a good sign, but i cant even go by that bc of my meds!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok my loves officially at the boarder now! Loads of dust ur way girlies & Happy Early Valententines day!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yaya lisette!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

happy valentines day!!!! xoxox


Lisa I agree that you should wait. B/c what if your shot jacked up your HCG and it comes down slightly even though your pregnant (etc etc) not even sure if that's possible, but there's a lot of variables that could throw the testing off! 

ok now i'm getting excited. the baby is kicking me...lol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren i saw u were posting i thought maybe u got in early and knew gender..lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Have a fab time lisette!!

Not long to go now Lauren.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

So im officially a red head and loving it!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy Vday Lisette!

Lauren almost time!! 

Leese dont worry i seriously think u will get that BFP in a week. Until then it's not worth using a hpt cuz the hormones could give u a false pos right now.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> So im officially a red head and loving it!!!!

Red hair is just the best vixen feeling ever!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I knooooo and the color is so vibrant and in the sun its sooo red im obsessed i got alot of compliments so i guess it looks good lol


----------



## lauren10

sexy Lisa!! Send us a pic

I leave a BNB window up when I'm at work at all times...lol. gotta get my pupo fix where I can!


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- I do to. I've got to get my bnb fix while I can! Soon it'll be our busy season and I'll actually have to do work...


----------



## jessy1101

Ditto i always have the window opened. And sometimes if i dont get an email pop up i keep pushing refresh till somebody post's lolol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I am having some freinds over tonight for my bday party lol so ill have my friend email me pictures


----------



## keepthefaithx

I never sign off a bnb its like automatically on my phone lol


----------



## jessy1101

Yesss half the day work wise is ovaaaaaaaaaa!!

I'm super duper looking forward to Sexapalooza tonight..does that make me some type of sexual fiend?? LOLOL


----------



## jkb11

LAUREN MUST BE HAVING SO MUCH FUN!!!!!!:blue::pink:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jess - yes hahaha!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wish i had a crystal ball..lol


----------



## jkb11

me too! Oh to be ale to plan and know what lies ahead.


keepthefaithx said:


> i wish i had a crystal ball..lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lauren will be looking at her teeny weeny beany's peeny right now haha!!!!

I cant wait for you to test Lisa, sooooo excited for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls

me either !!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren the suspense is killing me lol

im super dizzy after taking this mornings progesterone..sucks butt


----------



## lauren10

Totally healthy!! :)
 



Attached Files:







girl.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## keepthefaithx

i knew it i knew it!!! omg lau congrats little ryan josephine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so happy for you i knew it !LOL


----------



## jkb11

AWWW!!!! I WANT ONE!!!!:kiss: CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!!! SO WAS THE CHINESE CALENDER RIGHT FOR YOU???


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Totally healthy!! :)

Congratulations!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw yay!!! Our first official pupo baby girl!!!! Bet you're soooo happy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

soooooo fun !

how do you feel lauren!!!!


----------



## themarshas

Awww YAY!!!!! So awesome!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am officially 0/1 on the gender guessing! I am the worst at it and you have a 50/50 shot!


----------



## keepthefaithx

honestly im usually pretty good at guessing..im like always right..lol

i even guessed my dh's cousin was having twins and she did, i guessed b/g and it was...LOL


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls!! 

Chinese gender was wrong...and Mesina was wrong!

I feel great!! Very happy :) 

Of course now my husband is saying he doesn't like the middle name Josephine. Can I kill him?


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Thanks girls!!
> 
> Chinese gender was wrong...and Mesina was wrong!
> 
> I feel great!! Very happy :)
> 
> Of course now my husband is saying he doesn't like the middle name Josephine. Can I kill him?

Yup and think that the homicide would be justifiable :)


----------



## Krippy

Yaaahhh Lauren! So excited for you! And I love Ryan Josephine! Congrats on a totally healthy, baby girl scan! :)


----------



## lauren10

thanks hunny! here's a pic
 



Attached Files:







Ryan18weeks.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twinkie210

Great pic! I want one!


----------



## lauren10

And you shall have one!!! xxxxx


----------



## Krippy

Gorgeous!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren congrats hunny!!! Wow i was super sure u would have a boy lololo. Ohh well lil Ryan Josephine will be gorgeous! Yup murder is actualy justifiable in that case....men...grrrr.....he doesnt like the name then he can give freakin birth LOL


----------



## crystalclaro

wow congrats Lauren !!!! little girls are so sweet and there outfits are way more fun than little boys clothes. lol

I'm 6dpo today :) and this morning I had pink cervical mucus when I checked my cervix !!! and my boobs started to feel uncomfortable yesterday . My temps keep climbing everyday too . I'm feeling pretty calm right now I hope the next 7 days go just as smoothly.


----------



## lauren10

I know, really. He can veto the first name...but not the second. Plus, our DD's middle name is Clara, after his mom's middle name and his grandmother's first name!! so this one should have something from my side. 

Josephine is a little tribute to my dad and brother, and I had a great aunt Josephine too. So there!!!!


----------



## lauren10

yay Crystal!! sounds good!! 


love you guys bunches and can't wait for you all to get your babies cooking!!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> I know, really. He can veto the first name...but not the second. Plus, our DD's middle name is Clara, after his mom's middle name and his grandmother's first name!! so this one should have something from my side.
> 
> Josephine is a little tribute to my dad and brother, and I had a great aunt Josephine too. So there!!!!

I think it is settled then... Josephine is her middle name!


----------



## lauren10

I'll tell him you all said so :)


----------



## jessy1101

That's awsome Crystal!! Fx'd for u sweety!

Ya Lauren u tell him damnit...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wat did i miss no more ryan lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

So my cousin (who im not close to) has just announced her pregnancy on fb & guess when she's due......my effing birthday!!!!!! Fml!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Emma i'm sorry. That fuckingg sucks big time. 

I had lunch with one of my friends today and she announced that in 2 weeks she's going off the pill and they will start trying for a baby..i'm happy for her but if she get's preg before me i'll be crushed 'sigh'.


----------



## Twinkie210

Boo, Emma. But most women don't deliver on their due date, so hopefully she avoids your actual birthday.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ahhh Emma i'm sorry. That fuckingg sucks big time.
> 
> I had lunch with one of my friends today and she announced that in 2 weeks she's going off the pill and they will start trying for a baby..i'm happy for her but if she get's preg before me i'll be crushed 'sigh'.

Sorry Jess, I had the same discussion with my sister after I miscarried. I was glad I got pregnant again first, but now I feel bad that she has been trying 6 months now...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess and emma :( sucks and i.kno how u feel

Girls question...my friends r coming ova tnight...i wanna have a few drinks or 3 lol..my question is do u drink in the 2ww...like i dont plan on gettin hammered just having a few glaases on sangria

Let me knooooo


----------



## MrsMoo72

I don't think a couple will harm Lisa. I drunk a couple of times just before I found out I was pg with ds and he's perfect!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks em


----------



## MightyMom

I'm not sure where to post, but I got a BFP last week! I'm soooooooooo nervous. I'm afraid to say I'm pregnant until we see a heartbeat. I'll be so crushed if this is another MMC!! So...PUPO?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Welcome empty!!!
:)


----------



## MightyMom

Thanks, let's hope this sticky bean sticks. [-o&lt;


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hope it is!!! Fxd. I am on 5 dpo 9 more days to test!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

is 6 DPO too early to feel "symptoms " ???


----------



## jkb11

Lauren----- tmi question for ya! ? ! ? when you concieved Sweet Ryan were you on top or dh??? I am wondering if the whole positions playing a part in determining the sex is accurate....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal my first pregnancy thats wen i started and i had ib and go my bfp at 8dpo...


----------



## babydust818

Do deer like apples? I was just outside and saw 4 deer in the backyard so i cut up apples and threw them out there. LOL. Just you know.. trying to look good for when i become Miss USA ;) tahah. I love animals! Esp deer.. omg they're so cute and harmless.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aw love deers!


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaaa going to Sexapalooza!!! Bring on the toys hiiihiiiii can we take bets on what i ll end ip buying??


----------



## crystalclaro

I can't imagine what they have there for you to buy... lol


----------



## Krippy

Hey Leese...I have had a couple of drinks in the 2WW but only do what you are comfortable with! Have a fun girls night!


----------



## Krippy

Let us know what you get and how well it works Jess! I need to spice up this TTC too! :)


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> Lauren----- tmi question for ya! ? ! ? when you concieved Sweet Ryan were you on top or dh??? I am wondering if the whole positions playing a part in determining the sex is accurate....


Our conception position was with him on top, deep penetration during ejaculation and pillow under the hips for 15 mins after. ha. but like Jessy said, she got knocked up standing up the shower, so I'm sure it doesn't matter!


----------



## Krippy

lauren10 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> Lauren----- tmi question for ya! ? ! ? when you concieved Sweet Ryan were you on top or dh??? I am wondering if the whole positions playing a part in determining the sex is accurate....
> 
> 
> Our conception position was with him on top, deep penetration during ejaculation and pillow under the hips for 15 mins after. ha. but like Jessy said, she got knocked up standing up the shower, so I'm sure it doesn't matter!Click to expand...

Mine was the same as you Lauren and we ended up with a boy. I think that myth has just been busted! lol


----------



## lauren10

oh...I'm dumb...I didn't know you were asking because of the gender...lol....yeah I don't buy all that stuff!!


----------



## jkb11

Lmao! Thanks Lauren I needed that laugh! Our group really does have a no tmi policy:) I was just wondering because if I get ku this month everything points to a boy and I would be thrilled either way but I really want a girl


----------



## jkb11

Lauren- did u have your 2nd interview [/how did it go? COLOR]


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey guys ckin in quick i cant even drink its make me feel very sick...hope its a good sign!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Chickletssss good morningg :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

The 2nd time i got preg w me on top he goes but fliped me ova n stays there for a while then i lay elevated as long as i can..we do thay alot wen ttc.actually..this cycle 2..well seeeeeee


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kris..i wound up having a glass of sangria and a corona and felt sooo sick..threw up lastnight i wanna say its bc im pregnant but it cud be progesterone....:(


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> Lauren- did u have your 2nd interview [/how did it go? COLOR]



YES!! I did and it was so great! I'll have one more before I get a job, but it sounds promising!!! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Hey all!! What up?

Omggg last night was cray cray!! There was sooo much stuff everywhere i could of spent serious $$$ if i would of listened to myself lolol.

We got tons of movies which is always fun andddd i bought the most amazing cordless remote controle egg with 10 speeds and settings. U guys put this on ur sexual bucket list cuz holy crapppp it is to die for! DH was very interested in using it when we go out..hmmm...yummmm

Happy sat to everybody xxxxxx


----------



## jkb11

Oh good!!! Did you tell them your prego ?


lauren10 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> Lauren- did u have your 2nd interview [/how did it go? COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> YES!! I did and it was so great! I'll have one more before I get a job, but it sounds promising!!! :)Click to expand...


----------



## jkb11

Glad you had fun Jess! So is the egg like a vibrator or what? 


jessy1101 said:


> Hey all!! What up?
> 
> Omggg last night was cray cray!! There was sooo much stuff everywhere i could of spent serious $$$ if i would of listened to myself lolol.
> 
> We got tons of movies which is always fun andddd i bought the most amazing cordless remote controle egg with 10 speeds and settings. U guys put this on ur sexual bucket list cuz holy crapppp it is to die for! DH was very interested in using it when we go out..hmmm...yummmm
> 
> Happy sat to everybody xxxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey chickiesss nauseaaaaa badddddd ahhhh supp


----------



## lauren10

You go Jessy!!! 

Kimberly yes I told them...and they said they appreciated me telling them and it wasn't an issue. yay


----------



## crystalclaro

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php
hi everyone :) does this work ??? like when you click on the link can you see my chart?


----------



## crystalclaro

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## jkb11

That's awesome! Will take the pressure off of you :)


lauren10 said:


> You go Jessy!!!
> 
> Kimberly yes I told them...and they said they appreciated me telling them and it wasn't an issue. yay


----------



## keepthefaithx

Whos is testing soon besides me n crystal anyone???? R u taking any meds at all crystal...thus prometrium is killing if i didnt kno its te same symptoms i wud absolutely think im pg...crazyyy


----------



## crystalclaro

I take my diabetic and thyroid meds but no fertility meds. I did add MACA this cycle and have been taking baby aspirin for 2 cycles just in case .
Is this your first time taking fertility meds?


----------



## crystalclaro

I'm starting to get that "tingly boob feeling" actually they hurt so much last night it was hard to fall asleep.... I'm trying not to read much into any symptoms because my body acts like it's pregnant every freaking month !!!! even when I was not trying for a baby !!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh man, ive had such a busy day! But now my gqrage is almost empty, there is room to move in my loft and I have no wardrobes....! Going shopping in the morning for new furniture, paint, curtains etc. Get this boudoir underway hehe!!

Hows everyone's weekend going?


----------



## crystalclaro

furniture shopping !!!! I love shopping for household stuff . I hate shopping for clothes. 
Weekend is pretty boring , hubby is working :( 
his niece and nephew are over as always... lol. i love them but they are too spoiled for me age 5 and 8 . They never sit down to eat, there mom and grandma have to chase them around the house and the yard spoon feeding them, the 5 year old boy just whines for no reason and wont even wipe himself , the 8 year old is making up stories constantly and blames her brother for everything , they never knock before entering , take things without asking, break things and then don't even come to tell you or apologize. agghhhhh. 
sometimes I just have to hide in my room from them.. lol. I do speak up but I don't want to become the mean aunty , right now they say I'm the best aunty....
and it feels like what is the point of trying to teach them to behave because there Mom and grandma don't make them behave. ( they try, sort of)


----------



## keepthefaithx

First cycle fertility meds..they r def kicking my ass...:(


----------



## crystalclaro

awww I hope you get your BFP this cycle then the sickness feels worth it huh :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

O yea def..just sucks bc u cant even symptom spot bc prometrium and preg symptoms r the same..:(


----------



## crystalclaro

OMG so I took a clear blue digital test, the ones that say " test 5 days sooner" I knew it would say negative but I took it so I could take it apart ..... inside I swear I can see 2 lines!!! last time I took one apart I only saw one line .


----------



## lauren10

ooooh crystal!!! test again tomorrow?

there is nothing worse than bratty kids...and the worst part is it's the parents fault but you can't help be annoyed by the kid


----------



## Krippy

GL Crystal but they say to never take apart the digis because the 2 line system isn't the way they work and they aren't reliable! Hope it is your BFP though hun!


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy said:


> GL Crystal but they say to never take apart the digis because the 2 line system isn't the way they work and they aren't reliable! Hope it is your BFP though hun!

yea I just did it out of curiosity ..... because last time there was just one line but this time two lines ???


----------



## Krippy

I hate the 2WW...So much guessing and hoping! I am hoping and thinking of all of you girlies in the 2WW! We need some more good news on here! I will be right behind you! ;)


----------



## crystalclaro

ahh ok I just read up on it.. foooey :(


----------



## Krippy

Sorry Doll! That doesn't mean you aren't preggo though...You just might have to wait a little longer to find out! :)


----------



## crystalclaro

yea nothing to do but wait :) I'm only 7 DPO today


----------



## Krippy

Ummmmm crazy but I just read that Whitney Houston died...wonder if it is true?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal wen will u test??

Where the heck is everyone else today lol


----------



## babydust818

omg whitney houston died....


----------



## babydust818

Crystal, this past time i took apart the digital and there was 2 lines and i wasn't pregnant. The reason the 2nd line is there is because it also picks up the LH in your body. Weird.

Click here to read more about it:
https://www.peeonastick.com/hpt/digitalsecret.html


----------



## babydust818

dude, i hope i get a call on Monday from that job. If not then my whole life is going to have to be rearranged. May have to get a job at Mc Donalds ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hope hope hope u get it rach!!!!! ....omg whitney housron died what the!


----------



## babydust818

me too sweetttty!!! would definitely make things a lot easier. if i were you, i'd sers be poas. even if it may give you a false positive i'd still wanna do it every damn day to see how the lines look. LOL, but i'm a bad influence.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol i knoo its hard..i m trying not to make myself crazy.. but my temps r rising i cked that but just like every other symptom cud b from prometrium such bullshittt...i was such a bitch to my husband and started crying at the supermarket bc i left my list at home i screamed at dh to get away from me cuz he was pushin the cart slow...omg lol


----------



## delong09

I'm new to this but my husband and I have been ttc for 2 yrs. I had an ectopic and had to have a laperoscopy july 27th and lost my right tube and ovary. We have to go ahead to try again and I get my hopes up every month. I am 2 dpo have stuffy nose headache cramping on my left side and am very tired. I had spotting 2 days before ovulation. Any thoughts or anything for me....


----------



## crystalclaro

welcome delong ... I have over analyzed every symptom and I still don't have a freaking clue if I am or not... lol so I don't really have any advice or opinions other than just try to relax in the TWW :) thats my plan this tww


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Lol i knoo its hard..i m trying not to make myself crazy.. but my temps r rising i cked that but just like every other symptom cud b from prometrium such bullshittt...i was such a bitch to my husband and started crying at the supermarket bc i left my list at home i screamed at dh to get away from me cuz he was pushin the cart slow...omg lol

omg poor hubby !!!! lol I flip out at mine too and then feel bad for it after, but he understands and I'm sure you hubby understands .
Not sure when I want to test... last pregnancy ( the MC) I tested positive at 10 days past ovulation. And I'm not sure if I had symptoms b4 the test or I noticed them after but the MC happened at 2 weeks so in those 2 weeks I had tingly sore swollen breasts, slight nausea , my ligaments in my joints felt loose, peeing all the time, pressure bloated sore uterus , headaches .


----------



## delong09

Relax is hard to do. When u are so excited and want it so bad. But I am trying. Lol every little thing different that goes on with my body I look it up on inet. My husband thinks I'm crazy but idc. Since I had my right side wiped out does my left ovary ovulate every month or do I just ovulate every other month? Anyone know? Thank you for the welcome crystal


----------



## keepthefaithx

I feel like im guna.b so sad if i dont get my bfp this cycle...my first little angel wud have been due the24th b hard enough :(


----------



## babydust818

OMG read this... i'm bawling my eyes out

https://news.yahoo.com/texas-woman-...HgdRnhdG7dw3e9ryqJBZ956MnZA8Woercq716jBpU#_=_


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach i saw title n had to click out:( ...im very emotional todayy lol


----------



## babydust818

It is just SO sweet and sad!!!!!!!! It's a good story but with a sad ending.


----------



## jessy1101

Welcome Delong! Im really hoping this is a bfp for u hunny. Trus me symptom spotting is evillll..i must have gone threw 4 months of omggg yup this is it im preg etc etc and then poof AF would come. I was pretty much going crazy lolol

Leese ahhhh dont worry u know u have THE best chances at conceiving this month so try not to over worry urself or else ur gonna need Xanax llolol 

Yup Withney Huston died..cray cray..

What up with all my chicas?? I took another smiley this morning and still neg buttt im only CD12 so maybe tomorrow..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jesssyyy missed ur ass lol

I feel like such crap prometrium is the devil!!! Ahhhh

Im having family over today 18 ppl ahhh to celebrate my bday..ppl who didnt see me...italians r big on bdays lolo omggfggf

It sucks not knowing if its prometrium or preg symptoms..

Maybe tmaro ull get pos jesssss what cd u think u o on? This is our month girl!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im sure rach aw..i cried watching sumthing borrowed at the end wen she was yelling at the girl....lol like im so emotionlalll lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Quiet pupos today....


----------



## lauren10

hi girls....ugh back to the grind tomorrow!!! DD and I both go to the doctor in the morning though, so that will eat up some time.


----------



## jkb11

Hi everybody! Hope everybody has had a great day! Dh ended up having lots of dental work done fri and he had issues with swelling and bleeding so we ended up only getting in the 1 ngt so we will see if it worked ;) will check back in Tom.


----------



## Twinkie210

welcome delong!

Lisa, I know what you mean about the symptoms of prometrium being exactly like pregnancy symptoms! It sucks balls. The first two cycles I took I had myself completely convinced I was pregnant.

Rach that was such a sad but sweet article, made me want to cry!

Good Luck to all those in the 2WW!

My family has had a rough week. My uncle thought he came down with a stomach virus last week and put off going to the Dr. He finally went and found out there was a blood clot in the main artery to his colon. He checked into the hospital for treatment, where he kept getting worse. They tried giving him blood thinners to break up the clot but he has psorosis of the liver and can't be on blood thinners. They ended up having to reverse the blood thinners. He is now in liver failure, going to go on a ventilator, in ICU, and being transferred to a bigger hospital. It is just amazing how you can go from just a little sick to dying in a matter of days.


----------



## lauren10

I'm so sorry about your uncle Stacie.....for it to come on so suddenly like that...terrible!


----------



## crystalclaro

wow stacie thats hard to deal with but remember you can be dying one day and also much better the next day when they find a way to help him so I will be praying for the best. I myself have been in the ICU more than 25 times ( I have a crazy immune system that loves to attack my own body )

I want to see the movie "the vow" but heard the reviews on it so maybe I will wait until it comes out on DVD... how was it faith?

Happy sunday everyone else 

AFM I am 8DPO , my temps r still climbing steadily, and had a bloody nose today, other than that all my "symptoms" remain the same as yesterday. Trying not to symptom spot but its so hard to avoid. I have gone from " yup this is my month I can feel it" even b4 ovulating to " I am moody and wants junk food , so this is for sure not my month" and everything in between.... 

for those of you who BBT chart when do you normally notice your temps start to drop? and is your luteal phase usually the same? on FF it says that it should be about the same every cycle, if that is true mine would be 14 days, I counted back 14 days from the first day of my cycle to when I ovulated last cycle and it was 14 days. So this cycle the 18th would be 14 days for me... hopefully I can test then?? at least I will try to wait until then. I may test on the 10DPO just because thats when it showed positive last time.


----------



## jkb11

Stacie- so sorry to hear that! Love and prayers to you and your family. Keep us updated


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> wow stacie thats hard to deal with but remember you can be dying one day and also much better the next day when they find a way to help him so I will be praying for the best. I myself have been in the ICU more than 25 times ( I have a crazy immune system that loves to attack my own body )
> 
> I want to see the movie "the vow" but heard the reviews on it so maybe I will wait until it comes out on DVD... how was it faith?
> 
> Happy sunday everyone else
> 
> AFM I am 8DPO , my temps r still climbing steadily, and had a bloody nose today, other than that all my "symptoms" remain the same as yesterday. Trying not to symptom spot but its so hard to avoid. I have gone from " yup this is my month I can feel it" even b4 ovulating to " I am moody and wants junk food , so this is for sure not my month" and everything in between....
> 
> for those of you who BBT chart when do you normally notice your temps start to drop? and is your luteal phase usually the same? on FF it says that it should be about the same every cycle, if that is true mine would be 14 days, I counted back 14 days from the first day of my cycle to when I ovulated last cycle and it was 14 days. So this cycle the 18th would be 14 days for me... hopefully I can test then?? at least I will try to wait until then. I may test on the 10DPO just because thats when it showed positive last time.

Temp drops vary by person. Mine stay high until a couple days after AF shows, some people it drops that day before or the day of AF.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Guysss holy shit balls

i go to my apt thinking i am getting my progesterone taken

they took my blood for a beta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy shit balls i find out tmaro if am pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Guys im freaking out holy crap crap crap!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! how is everyone today? it's minus 35 C with the windchill here today...yikes!!! 

Just got back from the doctor...DD had to get her 18 month shots, and was not impressed! I keep forgetting to NOT book her needles during her nap time! 

So what's the news today?


----------



## lauren10

oh Lisa!!!!! eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!! how exciting!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

And lastnight at 7dpo - crazy metal taste 2 times, & this morning 8dpo gums bled alot of when brushing! Ah fxd good sign

and twinges & crazy nausea! and SOOO super sleepy, could be the prometrium but idk omg! ah lol


----------



## themarshas

Lisa- That's soooo excting!! Fingers Crossed for you!!

Pretty quiet on here today...

AFM- Just waiting on 5:30 for our midwife appt. Can't wait to hear little one's heartbeat and see how much weight I've gained haha


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> Guysss holy shit balls
> 
> i go to my apt thinking i am getting my progesterone taken
> 
> they took my blood for a beta!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy shit balls i find out tmaro if am pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Holy shit balls indeed!!!! Cant you ring later today for results?????


----------



## babydust818

OMG how cruel Lisa!!! They're making you wait?!?!?!!?


----------



## babydust818

Lisa i am 99% sure you're pregnant. I just know it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg rach i hope, im sooooo anxious and nervous to find out, i didnt tell leo they did a beta instead, and if i am, i wanna suprise him for VDAY!

omg....ahhhhhh fxd!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

My sil was like um..they are making u wait wtf lol

im guna call on my lunch break at 1230

oh boy...im scared :(


----------



## Krippy

So excited for you Lisa! FXd for you for sure!

Sorry to hear about your Uncle Stace...thinking about you and your family!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh I can't wait....!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im sorry stace bout ur uncle :(


yeah i cant wait either i wish i could find out today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I really hope i am omg... Please god!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Valentine's BFP!, awwwhhh!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i know, and 10 days before my angel would have been due ...like how perfect, i need this :), but hey if not, ill be okay right, next month...ahhh


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck Lisa! My Dr. office always takes 24 hrs to get beta results, but I think it is because the blood goes out to a lab. I hope they have your results quickly!

Man I feel like barfing today! I got rid of my auditors today, but they are returning tomorrow morning. Audit from hell!!!! I wish I could go home and crawl into my bed. We are going to get a couple inches of snow too, just in time for the evening rush hour. Perfect.


----------



## lauren10

Lisa any news??

I'm itching to get out of here today too. I'm SO over this job!!


----------



## jkb11

Lisa!!!!!!!!so exciting and what a perfect day!! Fx'd for you


----------



## jessy1101

Crappp i had tons to catch up on.

Stace thoughts and prayers with ur family.

Leese news????????

How is everybody else?? I cant talk much today cuz there is the worst fuckingg work crisise and i feel like i'm going to end up murdering somebody goddamnnnitttttt..


----------



## keepthefaithx

So girls lol

I am 9 days post trigger 8 dpo..

I just did a frer..faint line....def cud still b ovidrel....im hearing both sides...i will test in am to see if darker holy crap i hope omgggggggg


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ovidrel is evil lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

You gonna ring for #'s?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Idk ahh they told me tmaro after 12....ahhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

Whu would my ob send me for bw if he thouht it might still b in my system??? Thats wat makes think maybe....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh good point leese...


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Whu would my ob send me for bw if he thouht it might still b in my system??? Thats wat makes think maybe....

very good point :) I'm excited for you . I hope it comes back BFP tomorrow , did you try to call them and see if they could give it to you today???


----------



## crystalclaro

I had such a weird dream last night.... my hubby and I had twins (sort of) one was much bigger than the other one and I couldn't remember the bigger ones name and I forgot that I even had her and her diaper was so full because i kept forgetting she was there and I needed to change her. they were maybe 10 months old in the dream and I kept asking the smaller one what her sisters name was. lol so weird


----------



## FluffyKid

Jumping in!

HOLY COW, Crystal, I recently had a dream almost exactly like that! O__O Except, my kids turned into my puppies (but I still thought they were babies?) and after they couldn't remind me of their names, they disappeared...


----------



## keepthefaithx

O boy idk fxd!!!! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

LOL welcome Fluffy! Nice jump in btw lolol

Leese i'm pretty much convinced ur preg for sure. But i mean come on after everything u got put into u then how can u not be u know??? No worries i'm sure those lines will get darker every day.

What up with all my chicas?


----------



## jkb11

Lisa so excited for you! 9 dpo???


----------



## jkb11

Jess did your day get better?!?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim doesnt mean much yet..gotta see if it gets darker bc i had the ovidrel shot...i guess il kno tmaro..i feel sick waitng omgggg


----------



## keepthefaithx

I feel like throwing up lol cant relax


----------



## Krippy

Leese! Of course you are going crazy...You could have a miracle inside of you! I can't wait to hear from you tomorrow! Thinking of you lots!

My DH gets home tomorrow...Yaaaahhhh! I have been so lonely! It will be nice to have him home again. Even though he gets here and has to go straight to work at least I know that he is coming home after! 

What are everyone's Vday plans? Other than Leese who is going to find out she in preggo! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kris i hope omgggg


----------



## keepthefaithx

Dang our thread was dead today lol


----------



## crystalclaro

everyone must be planning there special day for tomorrow ...lol


----------



## babydust818

Sorry i been MIA. Did our move today. I am so wore out. We're getting ready for bed soon. I still haven't heard back from that job. Thinking about calling them tmrw.

So weird you had a dream like that Crystal because i have too. I have so many dreams about the babies diaper. It's so weird! I always either forget to change it or i don't have diapers. It's really weird. Sometimes i forget the babies name too. I wonder what the heck that means? LOL. Well i got a reading from that 'psychic' and she says July is the month my baby will be conceived, or i will find out with a BFP in July... OR give birth July 2013. FUCK THAT! lol. I think she got my last pregnancy mixed up with that because i got pregnant in July last year (my miscarriage). Ugh whatevs. What will be, will be! 

Where is Lisette?! Haven't seen/heard from her in awhile.


----------



## Krippy

Lisette is on vacay isn't she? I thought she was cruising maybe?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw rach, hope you got settled in ok? Will be fab having your own place!

Ooo leese, can't wait to hear from you today - good luck testing!

We had our v-day last night as dh is stocktaking tonight so won't be home till stupid o'clock! And it was lovely! We watched friends with benefits as well - hello Mr jt!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hate this like waiting game..i really wish they cud have just told me yesterday...:(


----------



## keepthefaithx

I just another pee test its about the same as yesterday after noon...

Idk wats goin on this sucks


----------



## keepthefaithx

I still dont understand y he did a beta so early if im on ovidrel...idk....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Still plenty of time for it to darken leese. Maybe your doc wanted a baseline hcg so they can see if it goes up or down? Im not really sure how it all works to be honest...

Are they calling you today then?


----------



## lauren10

hi girls! it's Tuesday, and I already decided I'm playing hookie on Thursday. yay. 

How is everyone? Lisa do you find out what's going on today?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I hope it is baby hcg and not shot hcg! 8dpo is really early for a bfp, but if it is still the same darkness this morning that is a good sign I would think.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I just hate not knowing and playing a guessing game. I just want to know yes or no. So i can accept what is what u know....

Yea this morning it was like the same ..very faint but the same, not really lighter or darker..

She lady told me to call after 12 to get results...i called office to see what time they open and they open at 11..like y cudnt she just tell me to call when they open like its important u know!?

Dikkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am confused also why he did betas so early??? i wasnt expecting that going in, i was expecting to do that later this week or the weekend...

why do a beta if it cud still be in me...idk i feel like the messed up some how?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just have a bad feeling, i feel it wud have been darker today if i was pg :(


----------



## Twinkie210

deep calm breathes...

Even if it is from the shot, it doesn't mean you aren't pregnant. I had the faintest of lines using FMU @10dpo.


----------



## MrsMoo72

And hcg takes 48hrs to double....8dpo is veeeeerrrry early hunny, don't give up xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys. I hate that i have to like wait...lol 

im scared im not going to be. But what can i do right? 

I feel like how the hell did we miss the egg.. We did it like 7 times.

I m going to call at 11:15-30, they open at 11 not 12...


----------



## jkb11

Lisa- hugs to you .. I would call at 11 and just question why they did the test so early and maybe they can tell you the results then :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kim :)

im sitting at work, my stomach is turning lol i hate this waiting shit, not knowing!


----------



## themarshas

Lisa- Here's hoping the waiting is all worth it! And if not, at least you're on the right path to getting your sticky bfp! 

AFM- had my 17 week apt last night and all is well. Heard the little heartbeat going 140-150 bpm. It's amazing how one little noise can relax you so much. Can't wait for our ultrasound (13 days!)!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4544.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aw very cool liz, your belly is sooo cute!

Xo


----------



## themarshas

Its so little, yet making it so hard to enjoy wearing pants... haha.


----------



## keepthefaithx

My belly looked like that at 10 weeks..hahaah

crayy crayyyyy


----------



## lauren10

Lisa, they're probably just going to test the shit out of you...you know? They can take really frequent tests, then compare. So...this test might not necessarily give you a difinitive answer, but it will allow them to compare your blood values over time. 

Liz cute belly! you look way better than i do...I'm eating like crap and becoming a real fatty. I need the weather to warm up so I can start going for my walks!!!


----------



## themarshas

I don't feel that big and then I look at what I was and I feel much bigger haha. Pre and at 16 weeks. I sent these to my two friends who live far away and they both commented on my new boobs and not my bump haha. I just realized I haven't taken any "skin" photos since week 12. I'll have to work on that.
 



Attached Files:







pre.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 4









16 weeks.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## keepthefaithx

So tiny lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

if you look online it says the ovidrel shot 250mcg has 6500iu..

every 24 hours it cuts in half...

so after doing the math by 10 days after shot, should be around 12iu, i test postive this morning (10 days after shot) very faint but still there

does frer need at least 25miu to pick up? so that means it would be added to the 12iu so there may b something in there!?

lol omg im driving myself looney, i guess i will just have to wait an hour or 2 to find out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

uhhh, it is what it is..either way ill know. if not then we can plan for ttc next month and it will happen then

i just saw collie is having a boy!


----------



## Krippy

Lisa...Hope you are on the phone right now and finding out some news! Can't wait to hear!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im taking an early lunch 1130ish, then im guna call i dont wanna call here, bc no1 here knows whats goin on, like that i had my beta done....

im not very optimistic ill tell ya that :(


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Lisa! I know how that feels...try to stay positive! I always think of the worst so that I am not surprised! It is always nicer to be surprised by good news rather than bad news. Thinking of you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kris xoxo

yea honestly if my ept was darker this morning i would feel more confident but its like the same so..idk....i really feel in my heart its too early and im kind of annoyed he wanted a beta done so early.....


----------



## Krippy

There must be a reason! You will find out soon but it sounds right about needing a base HCG to work with! It will all make sense soon!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, FRER will pick up less than 25. The first two tests I did were 10dpo and the first was super light almost non existent and the second was just regular faint line, I had a beta done 24 hrs later and my hcg was 30. My beta was doubling roughly every day, so I think my hcg was probably around 15 when I got my first bfps, maybe less in the morning. So FRERs are really sensitive.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy love day to all!!!!

Wow my day isnt too great lol i woke up with a stoopid cold my nose is all icky LOL. BUTTTTTT i got my smiley at 6:30 am this morning!! Soooo bd wise so far we've bd'd on saturday, took an off day sunday to build up the jizzy then bd'd last night ANDDDD this monring after my pos opk! DH was like ahhh babe ur nose mucus dribble doesnt bother me at all LOL. He's just the best!

So bd tonight too since it is valentines day and then tomorrow. Me thinks we'll have it covered! SEriously tho we werent hitting the right dates before i think..this is the first time my pos opk is on CD14..with the cheapies it was always CD12...weird shizzz..

How is everybody today???

Leese news????????? Nope she just txt me still in the waiting room..wow that is killer for sure..

What's everybodies V-day plans???? Did u guys already get a lil something something from ur DH's???

Rach awsome about the move chica!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Crap...i just dribbled nose snot on my keyboard...FML...

LOLOLOL


----------



## collie_crazy

Girls :wave: How are you all!? 

Thought I would pop in and say hi and let you all know that I am having a little boy!!! Mesina was right... I'm feeling quite freaked out as I *just* rememebered that she predicted boy. So she got my month of conception, month of finding out and gender correct! Spoooooky!

I'm still rooting for you all :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

collie_crazy said:


> Girls :wave: How are you all!? Still rooting for you :happydance:
> 
> Thought I would pop in and say hi and let you know that I am having a little boy!!! Mesina was right... I'm feeling quite freaked out as I *just* rememebered that she predicted boy. So she got my month of conception, month of finding out and gender correct! Spoooooky!

LOLOL Collie i actualy just PM'ed u about that!! Congrats sweety i'm so happy that everything is working out for u!!! Lotsa luvvvvvv :hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

congrats collie!

i called 1130 the results arent in, im guna call back like 1 130.

freaking waiting game bs, i think im out, well see, did another test, answer brand, same line as this morning ...very faint, its not getting darker....

idk...this blows ass


----------



## jessy1101

Leese sweety u really have to stop peeing on tests there hunny bunny. Ur gonna drive yourself cray cray lolol. The answers will be in soon enough and at least ur gonna get something concrete...


----------



## keepthefaithx

I know seriously. Im feeling down and out tho...

I guess ill know soon enough then we can go from there. Unless the hcg is still coming out of my system i wouldnt get a bfp yet....

This ovidrel shit is redick.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I know seriously. Im feeling down and out tho...
> 
> I guess ill know soon enough then we can go from there. Unless the hcg is still coming out of my system i wouldnt get a bfp yet....
> 
> This ovidrel shit is redick.

Ahhh redick BUT it is definetly helping u get ur BFP soooo it's not too too bad now is it?? LOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

I guess but im just so stressed w all this why cant i just get knocked up like some chicks and have everything go great!

Uhhh i guess thats how all u feel tho huh? Lol


----------



## lauren10

I agree Lisa, I think you need to stop with the stick peeing. The drugs are going to skew the results anyway and your doctor is on top of it. You're just driving yourself nutty! 

Jessy, you need like a snot catcher. Maybe some sort of nose bib invention? 

Rach congrats on the move! anything on the job yet? or did I miss that? 

Collie that's awesome!! Glad everything is going well. Mesina was wrong for me about the sex... That's IF it really is a girl. We have another u/s in March, and if we find out it's actually a boy...then she'll be right! 

DH is still not liking the middle name Josephine. And I'm starting to think maybe the middle name should be more feminine since the first name could be considered masculine? What do you all think? Ryan Emily or something?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I knoooo really lauren!!

Ryan elizabeth
ryan danielle
ryan caroline
ryan isabelle
ryan victoria
ryan joy

!!

Loveeee ryan!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im guna try again at 130...uhhhhhhhhhhhh dang waiting game


----------



## keepthefaithx

Or lauren you can spell it ryanne i have saw that a bunch of times at my dr's office. If ur worried about making it more feminine i like ryan tho!


----------



## lauren10

I thought Ryan Elizabeth sounded cool too! I like Ryan Victoria too. I saw Ryann as a spelling for it too, but I think I like one n. 

I don't want to work!!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

:hugs::hugs:happy love day PUPU's


----------



## collie_crazy

keepthefaithx said:


> I guess but im just so stressed w all this why cant i just get knocked up like some chicks and have everything go great!
> 
> Uhhh i guess thats how all u feel tho huh? Lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I really hope this is it for you hun! But Lauren is right you gotta stop peeing on those sticks - they will drive you insane! And your pee is gonna get more and more dilute the more you pee so you'll not know. I hope the results come in soon! 

Lauren I really like Ryan Josephine... Or what about Ryan Josie. My best friend at school was a Josephine :flower:

I was getting really peed off with people poo-pooing our names we liked so decided that I am not going to discuss names with anyone in our family / friends anymore and they will just find out the name when the baby is here. I figure that way they wont have a choice but to get to like the name, they wont be able to put me off a name I love and they can bitch as much behind my back as they like :haha:

Our favourites in order are 

Finlay Glen McDonald 
Connor Glen McDonald 
Aaron Glen McDonald 
Aidan Glen McDonald 

Glen is OHs dads name so that will be our wee ones middle name :thumbup: Finlay and Aaron are quite Scottish-y so maybe not popular for you US girlies... :shrug:


----------



## lauren10

great names collie!!! I do still love Josephine...I'm sure I can break him.


----------



## keepthefaithx

cute collie~!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i like it too lauren and i love that you can call her rj lol


----------



## lauren10

Collie you probably have a really cool accent...I love it!


----------



## Twinkie210

I love the names girlies!

Collie- my niece is named Finley and to me it always sounded masculine. I love all the names, and they go so well with your middle and last names!


----------



## Krippy

I love Finlay Collie...What about Curran Glen? That sounds good! :)

Lauren...Did you think of Riann as a spelling for a girl? Or maybe Rhiann? That might help with girling it up? Middle names are so hard...My DH doesn't even have one.


----------



## jessy1101

Great names all around girlies!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just called my office they said there is no staff and she has to find someone to read the beta and they will call me back...

I really wanted to speak w him..im getting really irritated girls! :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Middle names are easy for me, John for a boy and Marie for a girl, because they are both family names. The hard part for me is finding a first name that flows well.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace u like lacey right? Loveee lacey

lacey marie is really cute!


----------



## Krippy

Lisa...I am so sorry you are frustrated! But I did finally get your package today! Just in time for Vday! Thank you lovely! All the treats are glorious!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Stace u like lacey right? Loveee lacey
> 
> lacey marie is really cute!

Yup, but she would be a Lacie... just because I spell mine with an "ie"


----------



## keepthefaithx

Love it :)


----------



## jkb11

W


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay kris im glad u like!!! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Someone I know just had a girl named lacey Rae? Quite cute!

So Lisa, say if your beta comes back at 30 - will you know if thats just still the shot in your system or....?


----------



## jessy1101

Love it too toooo!!

Hmmm i cant believe nobody in my office got flowers for V-day..sup with men these days?? LOL nahhh its no biggie maybe they all will be getting amazing hot sex tongiht right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I better get chocolate covered strawberries from dh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I honestly i have no idea em...this whole thing is so confusing to me......i wanna talk to my ob, like no1 else, but im not sure if hes even in....ughhhhh


----------



## MrsMoo72

I got a single red rose in a pretty glass vase and heart shaped choccies delivered this morn! Ds kept saying "me,me!!" I was like "no, not for you "! Haha! I got dh an Xbox game - slightly less romantic but he'd much rather have that!


----------



## jkb11

Lisa I'm dying to know !!!!! I keep checking for an update! 

Rach congrats on the move sweetie !!! Exciting! We are showing our home tomorrow hope they buy it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kim :) but i feel like dont get too excited..im not very confident im actually expecting low beta-

but i mean it is still early....he may want me back again....


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Leese u have to stay positive hunny. Things will work out for sure!


----------



## jkb11

Yes! They will work out!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys love ya!

Well see!


----------



## babydust818

Y'all are some chatter boxes today! 

Lisa, just remember if you aren't pregnant there is absolutely NOTHING you can do about it. You have to relax and remind yourself that it's going to happen on God's time, not yours. No matter how badly you want something, it's not up to us to get it. You've tried everything humanly possible to get the BFP. Like i said, relax, take a deep breath, calm down and remember patience is a virtue. Yeah yeah... we ALL hate hearing that. Makes you wanna flip the f out and say STFU BITCH, but it's true. I think you are pregnant anyways. I got everything crossed for you. If it's a no, remember it's way too damn early and it doesn't mean you're out for the rest of the month. :)

How is everyone's Valentine's Day!? I woke up in my new home with my handsome man and little doggy... i was VERY happy. Of course i had bowchicawowwow when i got up! Was real nice LOL. First time in almost 2 weeks. OH hasn't got me anything for Valentine's Day, but i know he will. Just spending this morning with him before he went into work was enough for me! I love him oh so much lol. 

Got my house a wreck. It's driving me crazy too!!! Also, the water here hasn't been ran in FOREVER so the hot water smells like a rotten ass. OH's dad is coming over to empty out the hot water heater and possibly flush it out to get that smell out. Sucks because i can't take a shower or even wipe down a table... it's driving me CRAZY. My living room is all done. I love it. Now i'm headed to do my kitchen which is going to be a huge chore since i have so much shit and not much space to put it! 

Lauren i think Ryan Josephine is absolutely ADORABLE! I love it. Tell DH that you don't give a flying F if he likes it or not ;) baahahah. Ryan Renee, Ryan Rachael.. ;) jk! You will find the perfect name before she comes!!

Liz cute bump!! Do you rub it every chance you get? lol.

Hope you all are doing wonderful. Sorry i forget what all of you have written. I even forgot Lisette was on vacay. Ughh! Love you all. Happy Valentine's Day! xoxo


----------



## themarshas

Glad you're enjoying the new place--- other than the water! Sounds gross but I understand. My childhood home had sulfur water so it always smelled. Hopefully yours is just temporary at least! 

Lauren- I think Ryan Josephine is very girly! It's not like you're going to call her Ryan Jo for short and people won't be able to figure out the gender... or I hope not anyway... Although I do like the idea of the nickname Roe (although it makes me want sushi) haha. Enough of my randomness...

I definetly rub my belly when I get the chance and my DH has become a total fan of it. He thinks this bump is the greatest thing. I'm afraid for our child who will be the most protected cuddled human alive! However, I do enjoy belly rubs (which every time makes me feel like a puppy or something but really they are quite nice).

I am sooooooooooooooooooo jealous of Lisette on Vayk. Only 5 more weeks and I will be sitting on a beach in FL... Can't wait!


----------



## keepthefaithx

okay so get this..i call the office and she goes theres no one here to read the results today i couldnt get anyone and actually there will be no one in til thursday to read them......honestly? im so FUKING MAD OMG


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am sitting at work honestly i wanna cry, i drove myself nuts all night and all day and i gotta fuking wait til thursday now.


----------



## Krippy

Lisa! Are you kidding me?!?! That is insane and so ridiculous! I am furious for you! I hate the feeling of being helpless!


----------



## jkb11

Oh no!!!! I'm angry for u sweetie! Surely there has to be a nurse that can just tell u the numbers !!!! Sorry hun


----------



## keepthefaithx

like honestly i just cant.

im so sad right now i cant wait to leave work so i can cry.

some vday..


----------



## themarshas

ohh noo! So Sorry Lisa! I'd be pissed too! I don't understand what good an office is if it can't function at all times the way it's suposed to...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just have been thru so much and its like give me a freaking break. i know im complaining and ranting but holy shit...i just wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i understand if im not its not meant to be...but i just wanna know


----------



## MrsMoo72

Could they not just tel you the number Lisa? When i rung for mine, the nurse said she couldn't explain anything to me and i told her that i knew what my numbers meant so i didn't need her to explain, just to give me the figure...

Arrrgggggg i'm so mad for you xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously WTF with all that crap!??!?! Those people r dumbasses Leese dont let them get u down. I'm sorry u have to ge threw all this hunny thoughts and prayers with u xxxxxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oh sorry when i called back shes like we still didnt even get results in and theres no one here til read it til thursday.

I wanted to go thru the phone...


----------



## keepthefaithx

I bet they didnt even try to get them...aholes


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> i just have been thru so much and its like give me a freaking break. i know im complaining and ranting but holy shit...i just wanna know!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i understand if im not its not meant to be...but i just wanna know

I'm with you on the frustration.... I have broken down with my doctors b4 because they would not tell me if a certain test was done or not at the hospital when I miscarried. In Hawaii patients have access to all tests on line as soon as they are posted ( well the hospital I go to) 
I always get tests done at the hospital lab now because you can request records from the hospital and they have to give you them.


----------



## crystalclaro

sorry they are making you wait :( assholes!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im just guna keep testing myself to see if the triggers out or bfp, well see!...i gotta stay strong and just do it myself for the next couple days maybe ill find out info on my own.


----------



## crystalclaro

so FF says I may have had a triphasic temp on the 11th.... and according to my "studies" and "research" if this was the beginning of implantation it typically wont show up on a pee test until 7 days after... so that would mean a possible BFP on the 18 th :) 
when I look at the chart my temp takes a slight dip on that day and i had cramping the next day .


----------



## babydust818

Stay positive Lisa. If you are pregnant you don't wanna get the baby all in an uproar! LOL. Just keep calm and your answer will be here very soon.

AFM.......... I GOT THE JOB!!!!!! I just got a call about a half hr ago. I think i'm gonna do a summer salt! :happydance:


----------



## themarshas

Congrats on the Job! That's awesome!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I just hate my office right now!

Im so happy for you rach!! Thats awsome when do you start?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hope this is ur month crystal!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Rach!!! That's awsome sweety pie!!


----------



## babydust818

Thank you babygirls! 

I start March 5th!


----------



## Krippy

yaaahhh Rach! Awesome work on the new job!


----------



## crystalclaro

congrats Rachel on the job !!!!


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha Jess! I read your avatar and I thought it said My Love for your Bums...LOL


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> I hope this is ur month crystal!!

well i hope it is both of us !!!! we can be bump buddies :)


----------



## jkb11

Yay Rach congrats! That's awesome!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw rach, just seen on fb - fookin awesome babe!!! Things looking great for you at the mo!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Yay Rach!!! that's awesome...it's all coming together!! :)

Lisa that's frustrating!!! but knowing the results of the test doesn't change the result of the test...you know? I know waiting sucks, but the probability is that this test wouldn't tell you anything this soon anyway..and you'll be in the same spot that you're in now...waiting! hang in there hunny. good news will come soon


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lauren...just so hard..but im doing okay...im guna test tmaro to see if my faint line is the trigger..if it is then hopefully it turns into a bfp!!!!!!

The afternoon test from yesterday to today got a smidge lighter i think...hopefully trigger leaving......


----------



## keepthefaithx

So girls from this afternoon and now my bbs are killing me..all of a sudden nipples and boobs cant evenike touch them....in my head im like maybe its the progesterone..but it wudnt be sudden like this?

Ah well see!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

its so hard to not think about it right???? fertility friend is saying I should test next monday !!!!! I only have one clear blue digital test left so I'm trying to hold on to it until monday . but i really want to POAS every day !!!


----------



## lauren10

gooood morning!! 

crystal when does hubby get home? 

Rach you start the new job today? Good luck!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey guysss morninggg

I just poas and i feel like its very faint..mayne fainter then yesterday..

I think im 10 dpo...i guess i still have a chance .. well seeeeeee


How r u girlss


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> so FF says I may have had a triphasic temp on the 11th.... and according to my "studies" and "research" if this was the beginning of implantation it typically wont show up on a pee test until 7 days after... so that would mean a possible BFP on the 18 th :)
> when I look at the chart my temp takes a slight dip on that day and i had cramping the next day .

If you get a triphasic chart, you may be able to get a bfp 2 days later with a sensitive test...


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- yes you still have a chance, so try to relax!

Rach- Congrats on the job! Awesome news!

Crystal- I think FF tells you to test after you are "late". It is definately possible to get a bfp before then, but digi's are not as sensitive as other tests, so it is hard to say when the best time to take on is!


----------



## lauren10

where is everybody. I'm so bored!


----------



## themarshas

Good morning all! Nothing to report here... just another boring day at the office. I'm starting to look forward to busy season kicking in... about 2 weeks and then it begins... I'm totally going to regret saying that by the time June hits


----------



## jessy1101

I'm here! But i dunno how long i will be lol. I'm at work but i'm soooo sick i wont be able to stay here all day. My cold is kicking my ass big time this morning damnit and it's just too gross i cant really stay and work.

How is everybody?

Leese at least this means if it's leaving ur body you'll get more concrete answers in a few days!! Hang in there babe it's almost ovaaaa.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol thanks jess...

im doing better i just really got mad at my dr office and it made me bug out about everything, i had a bad night, but im okay, its def still there on frer, very light, im hoping tmaro it starts getting darker, or with in the next couple days....

blahhhh

sup girls!?


----------



## keepthefaithx

im soooo sleepy and my boobies are killing meeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Like honestly my boobies only hurt like this when im preggo i like cant even touch them, i took my bra off and am wearing a sweater at work..lol , and it started yesterday, well see lolo


----------



## jessy1101

Well thankfully i'm home now. I'm all for being super duper at work but damnit when u feel so gross there isnt much u can get done huh? Right now just chillin in my jammies and practicly covered head to toe in Vicks..mmhhhmmm i might have to start having a secret love affair with that wonderfull lil bottle..


----------



## lauren10

sorry your sick Jessy!!!! :( chicken soup and to bed for you!!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girlies ! Busy morning of cleaning for the home showing. Hope they buy:/ 

Lisa glad your feeling a lil more relaxed now! Hang in there hunny. You will know soon enough. I know the wait sucks though. 

Jess feel better sweetie! Glad your able to rest up.

Rach how's the unpacking going? 

I will test in a about 4-5 days....:)


----------



## Twinkie210

Ooooo testing day is coming so quickly! FX'd for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jessssy my sickie girl! :(

i hope u feel better just r & r all day hunni !!! Xoxoxoxoxo

thanks kim, yea im trying hard to stay "chill" lol


----------



## jessy1101

Thx u guys! I'm watching American horror story and eating choco chip pancakes mhhhmmm...i'm actualy suprised by that show. I had never watched it before but i kinda like it...it's different i guess.

Yay Kim testing day is right around the corner chica!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim when u testing hunni! fxd for you!!!xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace do you take prometrium or didnt u?


----------



## lauren10

Kimberly good luck with the house showing!! Can't wait for testing results too.

We're going to get our house ready and put it on the market ourselves I think. We'll see how that goes!! We're in no rush, but want something bigger so might as well give it a try.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks everybody.. I am 5 dpo now so maybe like 4 more days. Keeping house clean is a pain! Really how it sells need it to by may so we can get the one we want!


----------



## Krippy

Hey Jess...Are you watching American Horror story online or do you have HBO? I would love to watch that series I am just too cheap to get HBO...Lol

We just bought out house last summer and I never want to move again...the whole buying and selling and moving is just way too much! GL with the selling though girls! :)

FXd for all of the PUPOs testing soon! So excited...I can't believe the next round of testing is already here!


----------



## keepthefaithx

How are you kris??

:)

whose getting a house what did i miss?

Me and dh are looking too!! Our apartment rent is redick we need to get out!


----------



## crystalclaro

morning everyone.... thanks for the chart advice. 

I'm practicing self control and not POAS today :awww:

So I had better get a BFP because I feel so shitty , it started yesterday. the slight cramps and pressure, my boobs hurt so bad I started to cry, nausea, headache, bloated, and my veins hurt so *&*&&^%%$ bad!!! my cervix is tightly close, high and soft. my CM is now more watery than creamy . And of course I'm exhausted . if I don't get a BFP this will be a first of having horrible PMS .....


----------



## keepthefaithx

I feel the same crystal...my boobs are killing me and lastnight i did have pressure too....ehhhh do you have alot of cm?? i have like white thicky creamy watery cm (nice amount of tmi) lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

oh crystal just saw u said yes to cm...mine is watery and creamy at same time!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my nipples and boobs are SO sensitive i have no bra on right now..lol


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> stace do you take prometrium or didnt u?

Yes, started at CD16 and took 200mg once daily until my bfp then switched to 200mg twice daily.


----------



## keepthefaithx

oo kk im taking 200mg right now- how did you feel while taking it?


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> How are you kris??
> 
> :)
> 
> whose getting a house what did i miss?
> 
> Me and dh are looking too!! Our apartment rent is redick we need to get out!

Kim is selling and showing her house and Lauren and her DH are thinking of selling theirs to find a bigger place. 

I am doing well...eating all the candy you sent! I was supposed to be on a diet but I guess that can wait until this candy is gone! ;) Excited for you to hear from your Dr. tomorrow...thinking about you lots. Keep logging in to see if you have any news yet? lol

DH got home last night...It was so nice to have him home except for the freight train snoring! lol...I slept so crappy after 2 1/2 weeks of having the bed to myself I was spoiled. It was kind of sad bc we had the good old condom sex...depressing to waste all those swimmers! I hate waiting! 

Ok maybe tmi but I know there is no such thing for your girls. Have any of you had crazy sensitivity after you have given birth? I orgasm so much faster and more intensely since I gave birth to RJ...anyone else!? I am not complaining I just found that strange and quite curious!


----------



## babydust818

And i just moved into a house!


----------



## keepthefaithx

oohh cool girls! i wish u luck w the house hunting!!!

me and dh are actually seeing some more houses 2maro, cant wait!

kris thats awsome w the orgasms!!!! lol

im glad u like ur candy!!!

ive been eating SOOOO much!!! i think this prometrium is the cause of all my emotions and eatting soooo much (well maybe not but im still blaming it) lol


----------



## Krippy

That is right Rach! I knew that there was more house stuff going on here! How is it...How is the unpacking going? That is my least favourite part of moving...DH insists on unpacking all of the boxes the very first day and I alwasy want to wait until we need something from that box! LOL


----------



## babydust818

So Lisa, when will you find out for SURE? Is it tmrw?!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> I feel the same crystal...my boobs are killing me and lastnight i did have pressure too....ehhhh do you have alot of cm?? i have like white thicky creamy watery cm (nice amount of tmi) lol

yea I have alot.... and usually I'm sticky before my period ( the CM not me) lol
the weird thing right now is my veins!!! it feels as if the veins in my legs are all swollen and in my left hand, its not like you can see they are swollen but when I touch them I can feel it and they hurt :( I think I will be so upset if I don't get a bfp because it sucks to feel this shitty just for AF :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg rach yay!!!! :) do u love it, hows it like?


----------



## babydust818

Kristen, i got a lot of stuff unpacked LOL. I'm just so excited when it comes to decorating. I hate the packing/moving part, but the unpacking is what i live for. It's nice because whatever idk what to do with i just throw downstairs LOL. Going to attack that some other time. Got the kitchen almost done, but the living room is completely done. Today i'm going to finish the kitchen and do the bathroom. I got to do as much as i can today and tmrw because it's back to work on Friday. How have you been doing sweety?


----------



## keepthefaithx

how are the veins in ur boobs. mine are more pronounced (unless im imagining it tho)

my bbs honestly hurt SO bad omg lol

yea my cm is creamy watery white & all my other symptoms can be the prometrium...but the maybe not. the boobs def not bc they werent hurting til yesterday and i never had boob pain like this unless i was pregnant..so im keeping fxd i really hope my tests start getting darker....

ahhh lol ur 11dpo? im 10dpo 11days past trigger and i still have a very very faint line on frer not sure if its trigger still or start of bfp


----------



## crystalclaro

yea I'm 11 dDPO... heheheh I had to go look at my boobs in the mirror.. the veins are more pronounced and my areola's look huge :( yuck.... lol and they hurt when I touch them and I'm not wearing a bra right now either.. lol 
last cycle my boobs got fuller as always and only on of the hurt really bad , the one on the left closer to my armpit , like a gland or something but as soon as AF was half way over it went away.. that has happened b4 but not this cycle :) just sore tender swollen boobs.. both of them .
I wonder if my hubby is getting tired of me making him feel my bobs every day...lol


----------



## crystalclaro

my BOOBS!!!! not my bobs!!! hahahahah


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lolo

i am at work and went to the bathroom to ice my nips really>? Lol

we better be preggo crystal!


----------



## Krippy

You both definitely better be preggo! lol

My husband loves my bbs...he would carry them around for me all day if he could! I am sure that your husband doesn't mind Crystal!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I have small bbs...lol

when i was preg both times they grew alot of dh was in love lol

hes more of a butt man tho!


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy said:


> You both definitely better be preggo! lol
> 
> My husband loves my bbs...he would carry them around for me all day if he could! I am sure that your husband doesn't mind Crystal!


yea I hope we are :) because this sucks :(


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> I have small bbs...lol
> 
> when i was preg both times they grew alot of dh was in love lol
> 
> hes more of a butt man tho!

you had to ice your nipples??? hahahah with my last two kids my nipples were so hot in the first few months.

my boobs are 32dd so when I'm pregnant they are huge and nursing they are just porn star status!!! lol actually when I'm pregnant I always look like I'm smuggling 3 basketballs in my shirt ... lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

crystalclaro said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> I have small bbs...lol
> 
> when i was preg both times they grew alot of dh was in love lol
> 
> hes more of a butt man tho!
> 
> you had to ice your nipples??? hahahah with my last two kids my nipples were so hot in the first few months.
> 
> my boobs are 32dd so when I'm pregnant they are huge and nursing they are just porn star status!!! lol actually when I'm pregnant I always look like I'm smuggling 3 basketballs in my shirt ... lolClick to expand...

i iced my damn nipples!!! lol

i am 34b, but when i was preg both times went up to a c cup!


----------



## themarshas

I was thoroughly enjoying my new large boobs was a 32B (barely) and now I'm wearing a 34C but definetly will be closer to a D in the near future. My DH is amazed by them haha. When we first got together I was completely flat chested so even getting to a B was a big deal. My boobs make me feel fatter though.. it's weird... I feel like I'm so much bigger up top now


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its weird having big bbs right?? Lol


----------



## crystalclaro

yea even though my boobs are always big I feel they make me look fat when I wear certain clothes... and I am not even close to being fat, I wanted surgery to make them smaller until I found out how they do it !!!! yikes scary


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea ur a tiny girl and those are big boobies lol

i am having the hardest time staying awake omg-


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 17 weeks Liz!!

Great symptoms guys, can't wait for you to test...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Kristin, I hate waiting toooooo! We used the good old reliable withdrawal method this week!!! Hahha!! But I had a bit of red streaked cm this morn so hoping af will show right on time this weekend.

Hate wasting the baby batter hehe!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea taking time off from ttc sucks ass!!!!

Ive done it plenty of times and u feel so like "stuck" and it sucks so bad, i hope the time goes fast for u girls, when can u start again?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Glad ive got my lil boudoir project to focus on! Spent a stupid amount on ordering bed & furniture today and sooo excited but delivery not till end of march :-( Wanna be cracking on before then haha!!!

Dh was saying this is gonna be a good year for us with getting the house sorted, getting a car and having a baby. I said well unless we crack on next week then we'll be lucky to have one this year. He said "well I'll be just happy to get to a bloody 12week scan!!!!" hahhahahaha!!


----------



## Krippy

I am hoping that I will have my levels back to normal by April...I think I will go crazy if I have to wait longer. Who knows maybe my body will cooperate and March will be our month! And yes I feel so stuck...I hate limbo!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em i forgot ur from uk...im like who wud want a "bloody" sonogram lolool


Yes its guna b a great year for u!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heyy girlies where the heck is everyone lol


----------



## babydust818

DRUNK!!!!!! celebrating!


----------



## crystalclaro

drunk??? celebrating what????


----------



## crystalclaro

ok so I'm 11 days past ovulation.... I had sex with my hubby tonight and after there was pink mucus.... do you guys think this means anything??? could it be implantation? or is it more likely my period starting on sunday??? I never had spotting b4 my period b4. 
oh and I checked my cervix it is still high soft but now instead of tightly closed it feels open :( i think I'm out this cycle :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

U never kno crystal...i wud just test....ur 12 dpo now today. Test test!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh crystal, just do a lil test, one can't hurt can it hehe!!

So leese, u getting sum #s today?

Think af is def on her way so strangely happy about that!


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree, why not test Crystal?

Well Em, if AF shows then it is one cycle closer to your rainbow baby!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh thats what I thought Stacie! Happy 7 weeks!!


----------



## jkb11

[COLOR="Magenta"morning girls. Wow I feel so much better since I am no longer working nights! Hope everybody is having a great day. Lisa can't wait for you to talk to your dr!!!!! Fx'd for you. Stace yay !!!7 weeks. [/COLOR]


----------



## keepthefaithx

Very faint line still wtfff lol uhhhhjj


----------



## jkb11

Are they all about the same ??? Or slightly lighter/darker?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- how many dpo are you?? 9?? If the hcg is not from the trigger you would still expect to have a faint line. How long did the Dr. say the trigger would stay in your system?


----------



## keepthefaithx

He didnt tell me..im guna speak w him today..online it says up to 14 but most between 7 and 10...


----------



## keepthefaithx

I took yesterday n this morn in sunlight dont look that dif..


----------



## keepthefaithx

I am 11 dpo and 12 days past trigger pretty sure


----------



## keepthefaithx

I called negative beta from 8dpo i told them bout my faint positves still she said hes prob guna have me come in for beta again callung me back..im out i kno it


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> I am 11 dpo and 12 days past trigger pretty sure

Still very early, and the fact that you are estill getting + is a good sign.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> I called negative beta from 8dpo i told them bout my faint positves still she said hes prob guna have me come in for beta again callung me back..im out i kno it

You don't know that yet...


----------



## Twinkie210

I will guarentee that if I had a beta at 8dpo, it would have been negative. My beta at 11dpo was 30 and the numbers were doubling in less than a day.


----------



## jkb11

Hugs sweetie. Your not out yet. Fx'd for you. Not sure if you remember or not but I did 2 rounds of clomid. It took the second round for me to get prego. So hang in there like I said your not out just yet . But it might take a couple rounds of everything got your body to over the shock of all the meds


----------



## jkb11

I agree completely with stace. 8 dpo is really early. What if you have a late implanter


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- did you find out how your progesterone numbers were?


----------



## babydust818

Crystal - i was celebrating my new job and OH's new job!! As far as your pink CM... it's a coin toss really. It could be early AF or it could be IB. It's soooo hard to tell. I wish you the best of luck. When are you testing?

Lisa - no no no no no. Do not count yourself out. There's a lot of new stuff in your system. You don't know what the outcome will be because you've never been through it yet (with all the new stuff). So wait it out. Last time in October you thought for sure you were out and then what happened?!?!? PREGGERS. Just relax babygirl. I hope your doctor gets your beta again today.

AFM, it's going to be a lazzzzy day. I'm going to relax for the most part, but still have a little bit to do. I have SO much laundry to do but the whole water situation hasn't been figured out yet (that foul smell). Sucks big time.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys im trying to be strong idk, i hate my drs office...uhh lol

stace they didnt do my progesterone just beta...i dont understand that, i thought they should have just did progesterone then a week later beta.

thanks all of you for being supportive, i just get upset too bc i gotta take all these meds that make me feel like such shit, i am just dreading it, i wanna be happy and pregnant and i feel im always disappointed...

:(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Lisa babe, don't lose hope yet. I bet very few people would have pos beta at 8dpo? The fact you're still getting pos hpts is good so hang in there a couple more days xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its weird. i feel like if it was preg it would be getting darker and its not...im 11dpo....


----------



## MrsMoo72

But 11 dpo is still early hun, I always get bfns till about 13/14dpo and even then they have always been very faint. When would you expect af?


----------



## keepthefaithx

:hugs:i know em..im trying to stay positive, if not what can i do, theres always next month


----------



## jessy1101

Holy sweet jesus i had soooo much to catch up on! But work is extremely cray cray right now soooo not as much time as i'd like for BNB.

Leese that seriously doesnt mean anything. I think 8dpo was wayyyy to early beta wise they should of done it more around 12dpo...weird...u cant count urself out yet sweety.

Rach i'm super duper happy ur enjoying ur new house! It's awsome being on ur own and being able to walk around naked all the time..except in front of open windows..mehhh who cares u walk nudie in front of them if u feel like it hunny!! LOL

Kim how r u?? Testing is a coming right up for u!!! Hoping this is it this cycle!

AFM i had a smiley opk tuesday and wednesday and then a non smiley this morning!!! We bd'd saturday night, took off sunday, bd'd monday night, tuesday morning, tuesday night andddd last night!! So if i missed my shot this time i'm loopy or something..

Wow friday tomorrow finalyyyy!! Plus i took off monday so i can have a nice lil 3 day weekend. I'm still all head coldy ish today and i have my bottle of vicks right beside me lolol omgggg my office smells like vicks everywhere..but damnit it helps me feel good soooo fuckkk it!


----------



## jessy1101

Mhhhmmm....vicks.....mhhhmmm....love love..


----------



## babydust818

lol have you ever used the vicks inhaler?


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> lol have you ever used the vicks inhaler?

Yes!! And i've also used the vicks kleenex too!!


----------



## babydust818

mmm i am really craving peppermint patties..... and reese big cups.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> mmm i am really craving peppermint patties..... and reese big cups.

Reese's big cups are freakin yummmm..i'm also wanting some rocky road fudge!! Mhhhmmm...fudge...and vicks..oooooo...LOL:happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks jess :)

im trying to stay positive, i really feel pg which SUCKS!!!

i love ur new pic u look so cute!


em-

as far as my af, this cycle was totally shortened by the meds. i had my last period on jan 22 & i o'd on feb 5, so the 19-ish should be due if 14 day lp.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks jess :)
> 
> im trying to stay positive, i really feel pg which SUCKS!!!
> 
> i love ur new pic u look so cute!
> 
> 
> em-
> 
> as far as my af, this cycle was totally shortened by the meds. i had my last period on jan 22 & i o'd on feb 5, so the 19-ish should be due if 14 day lp.

LOLOL DH's eyes we're completly blood shot cuz he was crying like a lil baby during the whole ceremony..wussy!! LOL nahh i kid he's a hottie.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol he cried? How cute my dh didnt, i teared a little..lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Lol he cried? How cute my dh didnt, i teared a little..lol

Yup as soon as i walked out with my dad he started crying. Not sobbing or anything just teary eyed crying. He did it right up until after when we started taking pictures lolol

This is him right after the ceremony lolololol he's still wipping his eyes LOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess i cant w what u just txted me.....wtf!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess i cant w what u just txted me.....wtf!!!!!!!!!

I know i dont fuckinggg understand it either...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh I bawled my eyes out at my wedding! As soon as I walked in haha!! Think dh teared up a bit but he is totally not a cryer!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my dr office still didnt call me..like i just feel like i spoke w u at 9, i bet they didnt even tell the dr...assholes i swear..

like if ur guna work at an ob office you should be nice and concered and understanding about all this shit!!!!! u know!?


----------



## crystalclaro

you guys are a bunch of test pushers!!!!! lol
I'm scared and don't want to :( 
last time I thought I got my BFP at 10 days but I double checked and recounted based on text messages with my hubby and I did not get my BFP until day 15 , the day after my period and it was a very faint... the next day it was positive on a digital the conception indicator one .


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol crystal


i could never wait til like 14dpo like some...lol


----------



## crystalclaro

well less ( or is it lisa) i see people calling you both... lol
I might go into the emergency... my blood sugar is all over the place and I started having very bad diarrhea last night and it is still happening right now :( I have had C-diff twice so I'm a little scared I could have it again because I have been on antibiotics for almost 2 months right now as a prophylactic ( I'ts the only was to keep kidney infections at bay with my body) so I guess they would test my blood for pregnancy at this point. But I'm so scared of getting a negative I don't want to go in :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

:hugs::( i hope it all works out for u soon crystal


----------



## crystalclaro

still BFN on First response :(


----------



## crystalclaro

ummm me too and for you :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Crystal- sorry for the BFN, but hey still a chance for a BFP!

Jessy- I hope you feel better!

Lisa- I think the people at OB offices get so used to dealing with this stuff that they forget we don't do this all the time. So me of the ladies at my office suck, they tell you they will call you and then never do. Rediculous, but you have a great Dr, so putting up with a few bad office people will be worth it.


----------



## crystalclaro

yea I keep comparing my charts to others in FF , charts that show a negative at 12 days then a positive at 15 days. lol makes me feel better


----------



## jessy1101

Hang in there Crystal sending u tons of positives vibes ur way!!

Stace ahhh thx hunny bunny i'm getting there slowly but surely lolol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

just blows i tell ya!!!!!!!!!

im guna test tmaro, i feel like if its light tmaro im done--

:( well see!!!

how is eveyrone doing? i miss lisette lol!


----------



## crystalclaro

thanks Jessy <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

My first preg i got a visable bfp at 8dpo! Then 2nd time 11dpo, but i would have got one at 10 if i tested bc it was kinda dark-

waaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> My first preg i got a visable bfp at 8dpo! Then 2nd time 11dpo, but i would have got one at 10 if i tested bc it was kinda dark-
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah, but you are 11dpo and you had a line, you just don't know if it is baby hcg or shot hcg...


----------



## keepthefaithx

I showed my aunt shes like i dont see anything, im like well i can...hahah its def there, but people who arent like "us" lol wont see it! Hahahahah


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> I showed my aunt shes like i dont see anything, im like well i can...hahah its def there, but people who arent like "us" lol wont see it! Hahahahah

That is how DH was with my first BFP, he wouldn't believe me until it got darker.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I knooooo, i look at it im like yes faint bfp, i showed dh hes like "its blank"
im like well obviously u have no idea what ur looking at lol

hes like are u imagining it? Im like omggg back off its so there...lol


----------



## Krippy

Leese and Crystal...I hope that you get some answers soon. It is so hard to be in the dark and waiting.

I am definitely counting down the days until we TTC again...I look after a baby, 6 month old, Mon-Fri and it is almost like I came out of a fog today and looked at him and thought...

I should be looking at my son right now. This baby should be my baby.

Just can't stop crying today...I hate this up and down where one day you feel positive and looking forward to the future. I haven't felt like this or cried like this since the weeks after we lost RJ. It is so surreal when you look around at your life and realize that you aren't where you rightfully should be...I feel so cheated out of the last year of my life.


----------



## keepthefaithx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Kris

ALTHOUGHT I CANT IMAGINE WHAT UR GOING THRU, I GET LIKE THAT ALOT, MY ANGEL WOULD HAVE BEEN DUE THE 24TH AND IT KILLS ME THAT I COULD HAVE BEEN HOLDING MY BABY IN A WEEK.

AND SO MANY PPL AROUND ME HAVE BABIES, SO MANY FIRST BDAYS AND SHOWERS AND ITS LIKE WTF...WHY NOT ME!!!!!!

AND I FEEL SO SAD IF THIS ISNT MY MONTH, W TAKING ALL THESE MEDS FEELING LIKE COMPLETE SHIT & I GET DISAPOINTED AGAIN...

UHHHHH SUCKSSS!!

SOMETIMES WE NEED TO CRY :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

What month can u ttc again kris?


----------



## jkb11

Kristen- hugs sweetie! Im sorry this is a difficult day for you. You need to have days to cry. It's ok. Glad hubby is home with you now. One day at a time, right ladies


----------



## Krippy

Thanks girls! I think I have been numb for that last few months...thinking I was feeling ok but not realizing how hurt I was feeling.

I am hoping for April to start TTC again...might be May or later depending on my thyroid levels. I go for blood work at the end of each month so who knows maybe I will be ready in March but I am going to be realistic and hope for May. I have a great endocrinologist who is a pregnancy specialist so I have hope that it will happen and hoping my body cooperates and will adjust to the meds soon. Having it out of my control is what I think is bringing all of this pain out and the last early loss really hit me hard.

It just shows that life really isn`t fair at all...


----------



## themarshas

Awww Kristen! I can't even fathom what you've been through. I agree... just one day at a time. Somedays are harder than others and I think I speak for us all when I say that. So if you need to have a good cry than do it because you seriously deserve a down day- just as much as you deserve to be incredibly happy at the end of all this. And I have no doubt you will be!

Lesse- I'm still holding out hope for you!! and you make me love my OB office. They really do forget sometimes that we want clear, precise instructions and next steps. They do it so often it's self explanatory to them. Just talk to them as much as possible and make sure you stay as open with them and ask as many questions as you can.


----------



## themarshas

My friend found out she had lost her little one 8 days before her due date in December. She just told me that they are starting to try again...


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris, big hugs to you! I think it is completely normal to feel this way! Grief disappears and reappears at times. Plus feeling depressed/anxious can be symptoms of thyroid issues, so unfortunately your emotions may be compounded.


----------



## keepthefaithx

im guna call tmaro and insist on an apt....

if they dont call me today....its just annoying like do your job be more considerate...

i have cramping today in the front of my abdomon, not like af at all......boobies still killing me, very tired, & i went to have my afternoon cup coffee and had 2 sips and wanted to barf!


----------



## keepthefaithx

kris:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh Kris :hugs::hugs:

Leese no news from ur doctor's office yet?? WTF eh? Stoopid office..

It's friday tomorrowwwww thank god :happydance::happydance: this week has been sooo crappy at work and this cold is kickin my lil tushy big time!!

Lisette comes back tomorow! Yay hope she had a super duper awsome trip!

What r everybodie's plans for this weekend?? I took off monday soooo a nice long weekend for meeeee i seriously need the R&R damnittt.


----------



## jkb11

I start my new job Monday! So heading to north Carolina on Sunday. Still gotta pack. And I will most likely test sat or Sunday!?!?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

no jess!

im heated wtf...like call me back, and when i call they get like "irritated" with me...like screw u aholes i just wanna know whats going on...idk what to do..should i call again now, or wait, they close at 7..or should i just call tmaro and be like i need to get in now....like i just hate everyone!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay kim! fxd for you!

how do you feel?


----------



## Twinkie210

FX'd kim!

Today is my Friday!!!! 3.5 day weekend, off tomorrow and U/S on Monday morning! I am planning on going into work the second half of the day, because we are having a baby shower for a girl at work and I don't want to miss it (of course that is only if the U/S goes well).


----------



## keepthefaithx

It will go great stace! Cant wait for a pic!


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm maybe wait and call them tomorrow? Did u want to have an appointment or are u still waiting on results or r u supose to do another blood test?

If ever it doesnt work this month do u have to redo the whole process next month pill and injections wise??

Oooo that's awsome Kim! I know a nice BFP would definetly make the weekend even better huh?

Stace nahhhh not worried at all ur gonna have awsome lil pics for sure!


----------



## jkb11

I am super tired. But it could just be the weather and recouping from night shift .... Bb are so sore but they always do that before af so...... We will see but I really have no expectation for it because we only had sex 1 x that week because dh ended up having lots of dental worked and his mouth was swollen and bleeding for 2 days so he was medicated to sleep so I didn't wanna just jump on lol but it did cross my mind!!! Never wanna waste the baby batter! (Emma);)


----------



## jkb11

Stace! I can't wait I love seeing the little us pics!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I called..i was like i just want to see what time ur open til, she said 730, so im like i guess ill just wait then for u guys to call me back..shes like yea....

I feel like crying im so fuking mad u have idea bunch of dumb biches ..

I bet 2089329328 dollars no phone call tnight...like how freaking rude...i cant-

im guna insist they see me tmaro im done with being nice im guna be a beast..

Yea jess-

i gotta do all this shit every month til i get pg..sucks, i feel like horse shit on all these meds....


----------



## jessy1101

R u still waiting on them to call u back to confirm ur numbers or u need to do another blood test or...?????

I'm so confused LOLOL...i want marshmellows right now..the littly itty bitty colored ones would be nice..mhhhmm...


----------



## keepthefaithx

I told her this mornning i was still getting a faint positive, she said he will prob have me come in for another beta & that she would call me back

i need to know what the f im doing? Like help me out here people i feel like telling him his office sucks ass! I like him so much his office ruins it...

If im not pregnant, i need directions what do do when to stop progesterone i would need all my prescription for all the shit im guna have to take again, like give me a break here..

I kno im ranting like crazy but no1 else cares but u guys ...lol

i wanna cry at work bc im just so sick of it


----------



## keepthefaithx

Just poas again...mayb dh is right...mayb im seeing things...:(


----------



## jessy1101

There was no faint line at all??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its so light. I see a line but maybe i am imagining it bc i want it there so bad...its not a good sign anyway nit getting darker....wat can i do.....next time...


----------



## jkb11

Oh Lisa. I'm sorry sweetie. It is absolutely crazy that you have to call and call what happened to professionalism. Instead they make us feel like we are crazy psycho calling them. It should not be that way! Try to relax treat yourself well and in the morning I would just call and be very honest with them on what you are dealing with. Hugs hunny:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kim xoxo

Yea ur right and i am so nice wen i call...they make me feel like im so annoying...if i didnt love him idk...

I feel likei def wudda gota bfp by now tho if i was pg...suks


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Thanks kim xoxo
> 
> Yea ur right and i am so nice wen i call...they make me feel like im so annoying...if i didnt love him idk...
> 
> I feel likei def wudda gota bfp by now tho if i was pg...suks

It might be too early yet ... I recounted my last pregnancy and I got the positive at 15 days past ovulation and I had a negative the night b4.

I know its sooo hard to be positive I'm fighting with all these mood swings.... make's me wish that there were more definite signs of being pregnant.. all the signs r the same as PMS signs... we need something like your belly button turns green :)

just hold on a little bit longer ... take deep breaths and let them out slowly and if you need to cry to get rid of the frustration... go ahead and bawl like a baby :cry::brat::brat:
then have a big :hugs::hug: from your hubby ( i'm sending you one virtually )


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks crystal:) xoxox

Just sucks...and sucks that my office sucks....everything just suckssssssssssssss

Im so sad i relly thought this month wud be it for me..o well wat can i do


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kim xoxo thanks everyone :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

cant wait to call my stupid drs office....

im not even sure what im guna say, but if they get nasty w me im afraid i may tell them off....:devil:


----------



## lauren10

Good morning girls! 

Kim, good luck at the new job!! 

Kristin, I'm so sorry you're having a hard time. I'm sure it's something that will just come and go for a long time. It hurts, and you're right...life isn't fair! and you just take the time you need when you feel like that...and hopefully your sad days will become less frequent over time. That's all we can hope for hunny. 

Lisa, I know how frustrated you must be!! But really...they might not even be able to tell that you're pregnant yet from the tests. How long since you O'd? 
They'd probably just say...keep taking the drugs we gave you in case you are, and you'll keep going in for tests. You definitely sound in good hands, and I'm sure if they have anything definitive to tell you, they will! But it sounds like they're just getting baseline numbers right now. Try to set a goal....pick a day that you're going to wait for patiently...then if you haven't heard back you can raise all hell. Maybe take a least the weekend...focus on YOU and staying calm and creating a peaceful little habitat for your new baby! xxxxx


----------



## jkb11

Write your questions down so you don't forget anything you want to ask. Good luck:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren10 said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> Kim, good luck at the new job!!
> 
> Kristin, I'm so sorry you're having a hard time. I'm sure it's something that will just come and go for a long time. It hurts, and you're right...life isn't fair! and you just take the time you need when you feel like that...and hopefully your sad days will become less frequent over time. That's all we can hope for hunny.
> 
> Lisa, I know how frustrated you must be!! But really...they might not even be able to tell that you're pregnant yet from the tests. How long since you O'd?
> They'd probably just say...keep taking the drugs we gave you in case you are, and you'll keep going in for tests. You definitely sound in good hands, and I'm sure if they have anything definitive to tell you, they will! But it sounds like they're just getting baseline numbers right now. Try to set a goal....pick a day that you're going to wait for patiently...then if you haven't heard back you can raise all hell. Maybe take a least the weekend...focus on YOU and staying calm and creating a peaceful little habitat for your new baby! xxxxx

yea lauren im just very sad...im 12dpo, im guna call my asshole drs office in a little bit and see what they say...i feel like im not pg this month, i know 12dpo to some is early, but idk i feel like im out, i gotta see....

ill see what my office says, idk when to stop prometrium if im not when do i get my period...idk....its hard to have an office who doesnt get back to you....

thanks lauren xo


----------



## jkb11

Thanks Lauren! I'm so excited and a lil nervous


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kim xox


----------



## jessy1101

First step is to definetly get in touch with ur dr office cuz seriously u need to know where to go from here. Stop the meds, keep taking the meds, more bloodwork...it's all really confusing. 12dpo is still really early tho but i think the ideal for u to do and not go cray cray is to stop testing and at least wait for ur AF due date. Then if it doesnt come then test again but until then just wait a bit more.

Kim the new job will be super awsome for u hunny!! I'm glad that's been working out for u!! And testing is almost right around the corner too! Hey we're almost gonna be able to test together! Not quite at the same time but super duper close since i'm 2dpo today!!

Lauren how u doing chica??

Rach still loving the new house?? Bet ur totaly gettin ur freak on in every room i know that's what we did teeeheeeeee.

How is everybody's friday treatin them so far??


----------



## keepthefaithx

they open at 10, yea i just wanna know wtf to do! thats it, its hard enough for me that im prob not pregnant, like my office cant even have any compassion..thats what irritates the shit out of me!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

CANT WAIT TO GO HOMEEEEEE ONLY 1:30 today woohooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously tho those smiley opks are freakin incredible!! I took one yesterday morning and it was neg and since i had 1 stick left in the pack i was like mehhh whatever and used it this morning which was also neg!!

Usualy with those other cheapies i get a dark line starting on CD12 and sometimes it can last until freakin CD17!! With these i got a smiley CD14 and CD15 and then that was it!! I seriously think we we're just missing the good bd days...stoopid cheap opks...LOLOL


----------



## jkb11

This is jessys month:happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yeah i hope that was the answer for u jess!


----------



## jessy1101

Omgggg Kim lololol i freakin hope so!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Yeah i hope that was the answer for u jess!

Well if it is then that would be awsome!! My dr is the one who really believed it was a timing thing and it's why she suggested we splurge a bit more and use those opks. There are supose to be the absolute best in detecting ur ideal conception days sooooo...

So far tho there is a huge difference compared to my other opks i was using..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yeahh great :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I called.. Of course my dr isnt in today...

She said shes going to try n get in touch w him, i said u *need* to get in touch w him. I need to know what i am going to do, u said u would call me back yesterday, i need to know what to do i need a call today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fuk youuuuuuuu! Uhhh

i cant..


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I called.. Of course my dr isnt in today...
> 
> She said shes going to try n get in touch w him, i said u *need* to get in touch w him. I need to know what i am going to do, u said u would call me back yesterday, i need to know what to do i need a call today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Fuk youuuuuuuu! Uhhh
> 
> i cant..

WTF with all that?!?!"? Why can he not freakin call u back already?? This is serious and u need to know what to do as of now.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yeah i know....i have his cell number, i am going to text him later if these assholes dont get back to me....and im guna have something to say about all these girls let me tell u...

Im very nice and calm, but dont piss me off....lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

And honestly i dont think its him..i think its the girls, hes usually great..thats why i think its them.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess how the hell are u 2dpo already omg ur cycles go so fast to me...lolo


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess how the hell are u 2dpo already omg ur cycles go so fast to me...lolo

LOLOLO nahhhh my cycle is 28 days silly. I had my O date on CD15 and today i'm CD17 lolol. It's kinda easy this month since AF was on the 1st of feb so we just go by the actual calendar days lolol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

im so aggrevated i need a drink. lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

just found out my mom is off next week. we planned a day to hang out friday (lo due date) bc i dont wanna be at work, so happy my moms off!!!!!!

i am so dreading that day cant wait for it to be over....

has anyone passed there dd mark? or is it close? i cant wait to get over that hurdle.

:(


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> just found out my mom is off next week. we planned a day to hang out friday (lo due date) bc i dont wanna be at work, so happy my moms off!!!!!!
> 
> i am so dreading that day cant wait for it to be over....
> 
> has anyone passed there dd mark? or is it close? i cant wait to get over that hurdle.
> 
> :(

Ahhh i'm glad u wont be alone sweety!! Nope not passed mine yet it's march 12th...i'm really hoping for a bfp this month 'sigh'..


----------



## jkb11

Mine was may 15 th :( sure to be a hard day. 

I have had abdominal cramps and very sore bbs .... But like y'all said before. The exact same symptoms as Pms.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i really wanted one (and thought i would get one) before my due date...

hard enough dealing with it. would have been nice to get good news by then....

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

i kno kim, just my symptoms alone, i was like wow im def preggo, i guess its combo of pms & prometrium for me.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i was going thru some shit in my upstairs closet yesterday and what falls out of a draw, my angels sono 8w5d, i started bawling :(


----------



## themarshas

jkb11 said:


> Mine was may 15 th :( sure to be a hard day.
> 
> I have had abdominal cramps and very sore bbs .... But like y'all said before. The exact same symptoms as Pms.

I wish I could have shared my Birthday with your little one's...


----------



## jkb11

:hugs:Thanks.me too


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> i was going thru some shit in my upstairs closet yesterday and what falls out of a draw, my angels sono 8w5d, i started bawling :(

awww hun :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

my period should show up tomorrow 14 days after ovulation, my temps r still high . I am now going to try and wait until sunday or monday to test. TRY !!!!! so no test pushing from you girls!!!


----------



## lauren10

lol...ok, no pressure crystal...good for you!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

hahah thanks Lauren ... i figure if it is going to come tomorrow then it will so why waste the test right??
and avoid the disappointment... i hate those stark white tests!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok Crystal ok.....but if af doesn't show first thing, then you could test with 2nd pee?! :haha:


----------



## crystalclaro

2nd pee???


----------



## jessy1101

LOL u go Crystal!! That's exactly what i've been doing the past 3 months. No testing no nuttin until AF is officaily late. Kinda gives u an easier piece of mind trust me.


----------



## MrsMoo72

crystalclaro said:


> 2nd pee???

Yeh, like the 2nd pee of the day....:thumbup:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Fxd crystal!!!!

How r all of my girlies doing any weekend plans??? 

I textd my dr bc the office didnt call me again today...can u believe it guys?? Furious....he told me to call him after 6...

Me and dh r going to ihop for din!! Yummmm


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooooooooooo since i've got monday off that means when i come back to work on tuesday i'll be at freakin 6dpo already!!!! Bring on 14dpo nowwww LOLOL


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> LOL u go Crystal!! That's exactly what i've been doing the past 3 months. No testing no nuttin until AF is officaily late. Kinda gives u an easier piece of mind trust me.

umm well I'm not testing ANYMORE...... until AF is late... i have already tested 4 times since 9DPO.. hahahah


----------



## Twinkie210

Crystal- beware, these ladies are test pushers... LOL j/k. I think we all have a poas addiction, just some are better at controling their urges

Did some shopping today, and took a nap (so productive I know!). I am trying to decide if I want to go out for dinner or not. While I am getting tired of being cooped up in my house, Morning Sickness (or all day sickness in my case) limits where and when I can go out. All I can say is TGIF!


----------



## jkb11

Stace when is your us wasn't it today???? I wanna picture:)


----------



## babydust818

Lisa, i think the reason your LO's sono pic fell is because he/she wanted to let you know they're there in spirit. That they love you :) Just a little reminder that your LO is looking over you and protecting you. I hope you get some answers soon.

Jess, LOL yes we are BD'ing in every room. ooo lala !! What brand OPK's did ya get?! Sounds like someone just may get their BFP...!!!!! What CD did you ovulate and did you BD anytime before it? 

Crystal, ohh man it's SOOOO hard to not test!!!!!!!!!! It's like you wanna know but of course we can't force it. So you're 13dpo? Did you test this morning?

Stacie, any new symptoms?!

Lauren, how is your little girlS doing!? :)

Emma, hope you're doing great hunny bunny! <3 <3 <3 <3

And hello to everyone else! :wave:

AFM, had a HORRIBLE day at work but so happy to be home! I keep telling myself "not much longer and i'll be out of here". Today i'm CD9. I was going to temp this month but totes forgot to buy a bbt. wahh! Oh well it will all happen when it's meant to!!!!!! High hopes for this girl.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awww rach how cute :) xoxoxox

My dr called me...im going in monday for another beta just to give it a cuple more days..if negatibe which im sure will b then ill get off prometeium n wait for period..and do it all ova again..


----------



## lauren10

Hang in there Lisa, I know it's hard but try not to stress and enjoy your weekend. 

Rach the girls are good! DD is pretty sick though, poor girl.


----------



## crystalclaro

babydust818 said:


> Lisa, i think the reason your LO's sono pic fell is because he/she wanted to let you know they're there in spirit. That they love you :) Just a little reminder that your LO is looking over you and protecting you. I hope you get some answers soon.
> 
> Jess, LOL yes we are BD'ing in every room. ooo lala !! What brand OPK's did ya get?! Sounds like someone just may get their BFP...!!!!! What CD did you ovulate and did you BD anytime before it?
> 
> Crystal, ohh man it's SOOOO hard to not test!!!!!!!!!! It's like you wanna know but of course we can't force it. So you're 13dpo? Did you test this morning?
> 
> Stacie, any new symptoms?!
> 
> Lauren, how is your little girlS doing!? :)
> 
> Emma, hope you're doing great hunny bunny! <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> And hello to everyone else! :wave:
> 
> AFM, had a HORRIBLE day at work but so happy to be home! I keep telling myself "not much longer and i'll be out of here". Today i'm CD9. I was going to temp this month but totes forgot to buy a bbt. wahh! Oh well it will all happen when it's meant to!!!!!! High hopes for this girl.

i did not test this morning because it was negative yesterday... but I doubt I will need to test tomorrow . I just started feeling those familiar AF type feelings... not bad cramps but just that aching dull crampy feeling. Last month was my first time getting really bad cramps the day b4 AF.


----------



## crystalclaro

oh and I'm 13 days.. my hubby keeps saying "your pregnant" with a big stupid grin on his face.. I keep getting upset at him for saying it because I don't want to get my hopes up and I don't want him to get his up either. 
I'm only here until April then I need to go back to Canada to take care of some stuff and hopefully get a referral to the fertility specialist. And then it can take 3 months to get an appointment for testing... the testing is all free but not the treatment if needed ( I hope it's not needed) And I hate leaving my husband , I always miss him so much.


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i splurged and bought the clear blue digital opks that give u a smiley on ur 2 most fertile days for conception! I started at CD11 and got my first smiley CD14 and CD15. Then it went back to neg on CD16 soooo looks like O was prob CD15. We bd d CD11 took a break CD12 then did some major bowchica wow Cd13, twice CD14 and again CD15!! I really think it was a timing prob soooo we shall see soon enough!!

Crystal ur not out yet hunny gotta see whats the what with AF thats all. Hopefully she never freakin comes..


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- U/S is Monday

Jessy- sounds like some good timing! Aren't those smiley OPKs the best! LOL

Rach- No new symptoms just the same old morning sickness/heartburn/tiredness

Lisa- it is good to be realistic, but don't give up completely. There is still hope for this cycle, and if beta is negative, at least you know that ovulation is roughly two weeks away!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys xoxo


----------



## crystalclaro

well my temps dropped almost to to my cover line today but I had to get up and treat a low blood sugar at the same time so i was not laying still like I usually am when I took the temp. But it does not look good and I had a tiny bit of "snickerdoodle"
my hubby is home sick today, this is the first time I have ever seen him take a day off... his nephew was sick this week then his niece , his sister had them here the whole time they were sick !!!! why not leave them at her house !!! I told him I was not hanging out with them until they were better. His nephew went to the hospital and the dr said it was something he ate but obviously it was not when his niece got sick a day later. 
Now my husband is sleeping in the other room ( I kicked him out of our room) 
I know I sound like a big bitch about it but the thing is I have an autoimmune problem, when my body gets sick sometimes my immune system overreacts and attacks different parts of my body. i have been in the ICU so many times, in a comma 3 times , had my liver shut down, been in the hospital for 3 months straight b4. And this is all related to my immune system going haywire. Luckily I have only been in the hospital 3 last year for IV meds for a kidney infection and none yet this year. I avoid public transportation and crowded places and sick people and stress to keep my immune system calm. I'm just so pissed now I'm surrounded with sick people !!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh, stay away from the sickies crystal!!


----------



## crystalclaro

trying!!!! lol 
oh and I corrected my temp from my earlier reading it is more where it should be I think :) and no sign of AF and my cervix is closed .... but I'm not testing today.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Heeeeyyyyy girlies!!!
I missed you all bunches!
Still in the car & on my phone so someone pls give me a quick update?!?! How's everyone been? Lauren's gender scan? Lisa get tested yet? Ill catch up & write more soon plus a first awesome bump pic :) xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey lisette missed u girl!!!! 

99 percent sure im out this month :( im so sad but what can i do...got blood test monday to make sure im not then cycle of meds start again...how was ur trip hunni


----------



## crystalclaro

hi lisette how was your vacation???


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey lisette missed u girl!!!!
> 
> 99 percent sure im out this month :( im so sad but what can i do...got blood test monday to make sure im not then cycle of meds start again...how was ur trip hunni

well keep your chin up maybe you wont be out :shrug:
i think i'm out :sad2: again.... 

funny i'm telling you to keep your chin up while mine is dragging on the floor. lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thannks crystal...we can b ttc buds for next month togetger if were out .:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey gilires!!! Sorry to hear u guys think ur out :( que passa? Lisa baby what did the dr say? Hugs xxxx

I had a great vaca but ssooo happy to be home now! H was sick the last few days...man cold...really happy to be home! Lol


----------



## crystalclaro

yea I'm out Af is here for the weekend .... i don't understand why we can get pregnant one month and then when we try the same thing for the next two months it does not work !!! 
they say give it 6 months right ?? we tried in nov and got pregnant then lost the baby tried in jan and now feb. does that count as only 3 months? or 4 months ? do we count the MC??? I will be 35 in June and I'm so worried that I have developed secondary infertility ... do you guys think I'm overreacting??
:help:


----------



## lauren10

Lisette!! Welcome back. I'm having a girl, yay!

Crystal I'm sure it's not your age honey!! I'm older than you and it's all good. I think there are just so many factors working against the poor sperm and egg that they just don't make it every month...the conditions have to be just right. I'm sorry af got you this time :(


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! Yay lisettes back! Missed u girlie!!! Sorry your af showed crystal. Fx'd for next month. Lisa hope you get the best news ever Monday. Hang in there hunni. So super busy weekend ds had a friend (wild child) stay over. I'm I bad for saying so glad he is back at his home now :) yikes. Well I am 9-10 dpo Tom. So I am going to take a test and see. I will let y'all know :). Goodnight girlies. 
Lisette - I can't wait to see your lil bump pic!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal doesnt it suck...uhh i def thought this was our month!!!!!!

Btw how old r u i forgot ahh

March is our month hunni its gotta beeeeee


----------



## crystalclaro

thanks you guys... i'm going to really try and not test this cyle until im late for sure, and I dont see the point in symptom spotting since they are all the same as Af anyway. T he only thing different i can see was the EWCM I had when I was pregnant. I'm not even going to log into FF after I ovulate.. I'm just going to mark the temps down in a book because that site gets me all excited with my chart temps and pregnancy points!!!

and I'm turning 35 in june.


----------



## crystalclaro

yea for March and the luck of the Irish !!!


----------



## lauren10

Yay for testing kimberly!


----------



## babydust818

Welcome back Lisette! I've missed your beautiful face. Can't wait to see baby bump!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Welcome back Lisette!! Missed u bunches sweety!! Can we get some vacay pics?? How was it in all??

Crystal stoopid AF biatch. Sorry she got u hunny. I have no clue if 6 months is better or not or..i ll b able to let u know cuz its my 6 month try now soooo hoping hoping!!

Kim and???? Is it a bfp??? Deets chica!!

Lisa u aint out yet! Not until AF sooo im staying positive for u!!

It s sunday buttttt only saturday for me cuz im off tomorrow teeheeee. I m thinking of doin a bit of retail therapy mhhmm plus i want to go to Chapters. I love reading and book stores sooo it s the place to be! It s Canada s Barnes and noble.


----------



## jkb11

Soooo. I'm an idiot :) I bought the freaking blue dye test! I do see the faintest of lines but I totally do not trust blue dye. Hubby even says he sees it. But again blue dye. So I will buy a different test today and test in the am.


----------



## lauren10

ooohhh lines are good even if they're blue!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies :wave:

I still have like 30pages to catch up on but here's what I got so far :)

Crazy sad about Whitney Houston right! Its all I watched on the tv in my room & people were all a buzz! Gotta find some grammy footage & funeral clips...I listened to some of it on the special Sirius satellelite channel they had dedicated to her! 

Lauren congrats on the news of another healthy beautiful DD! Awesome about the job stuff too! You must be over the moon :)

Emma love sounds like you've been a busy girl! Good stuff honey! Are u ntnp right now? I'm sorry about the possible edd on ur bday! That totally sucks!

Stacie we got our scans tmmr! WOOHOO!!! How u feeling girlie? 

Lisa baby I'm sorry the meds kicked ur butt :( praying it won't be much longer now sweetie pie! What time do u see ur Dr tmmr to confirm?

Rach what's up on the job front sweety? Why the mcdonalds comments? Did u move yet btw? Sorry I feel sooo behind!

Crystal I'm soo sorry the with gotcha :( don't be down sweetie, its gonna happen yoy'll see! xo

Kim!!!! OMG lines are lines girlie! Did u keep FMU? U gonna make us wait till tmmr???? Gggaaahhhhh!!! Keeping everything crossed for u!

I missed you all TONS! Gonna go have breakfast now & then I promise the bump pic will be scanned :) xxxxx


----------



## jkb11

No I threw the urine out because they say not to test with saved urine and I knew I did not have time to go buy more til this afternoon. Sorry will test in the am.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooh fingers crossed Kim! You have amazing willpower to wait a whole day! 

Yay lisette, we missed you! Cant wait to see that bump!

Good luck for tomorrows scans girlies xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Here's the pic guys!!!! Will upload others where I am standing so you see I don't show THAT much! LOL...still not fooling anyone and loving every minute of it :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







babybumpcruise.pdf
File size: 101.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## jkb11

Lisette !!' love the picture! So sweet:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks darling! Just now got it to upload as my avatar! Soooo freakin crazy to see my belly like that!!!! 

How you feeling girl? Excited? What test did you go buy? You know tomorrow IS a super duper lucky day on this thread sooooo............


----------



## jkb11

Oh I hope so! I haven't got a new test yet but the one from yesterday was the Walmart brand of frer. But it is blue dye so not really like the frer IMO :) I bet you had an amazing vaca ?!? Such an exciting time for you and dh


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg lisette that is the most beautiful picture! You look so glowy already!


----------



## Krippy

You def are glowing Lisette! Love the pic and the tee is so cute! :)


----------



## lauren10

Lisette you are the cutest thing ever!!!! Love it!!

So you and Stacie both have scans tomorrow???? yaya!

Kimberly can't wait to hear about your testing!


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- FX'd for a BFP tommorow!

Lisette- I am glad that the vaca went well. I LOVE the pic!

Less than 24 hrs until my scan!!!! I am so nervous/scared/excited all rolled into one!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww thanks u guys :) seriously I was like a little kid on Christmas just dying to get the tee on & pic taken! Imagine I even had to wait till Friday night for the white background!!! Ggrrrr only u girls could truely inderstand what a long wait it is to the 12week mark & then wait 3more days?!?! Aaahhhhhh lol

Stacie my friend I'm right there with ya! Tmmr is a big day but its gonna be totally amazing for us both to see our little monkies waving & floating around happily in there :) Gotta stay positive, these are our rainbow babies! xo

Kristen how you been hunni? H back for Valentines? Where are ya at in ur cycle now?

Kim do we have a time diffrence? I need to know what time the celebrating will begin?!!! Ssooooo exciting!


----------



## Krippy

I am pretty sure I am ovulating right now but we are not allowed to TTC until my thyroid levels are back in range. Just happy to feel the O pains as it means that I am back on the the 28 day cycle that I usually am on. Hoping March or April will be our month! And yes DH and mom are back in town...Vday was good. DH brought me home chocolate covered strawberries from work...yummmm! :)

2 scans tomorrow! So excited...Can't wait to see pics.

Good luck tomorrow Kim...FXd for you doll! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok finally caught up on all my reading! Dam u girls didn't make it easy! Well I guess the lesson is to never leave for more than a few days :)

Kristen soooo tough watching the LO & ofcourse feeling a sense of being cheated out of these days with RJ...I'm praying for u sweetie, may the days help you heal & may your rainbow be right around the corner :hugs:
Stacie how's ur uncle? Can't wait to see ur beautiful u/s pic in the morning! Ur 8:45am right?
Welcome to the new joiners! Hope u all get ur rainbow babies soon :)
Rach congrats on the move girlie AND the new job! Look at you! Sssooo happy for you love :)
Kim you showed the house? And? Good luck for the new job start tmmr! Gonna be one busy awesome day hun :)
Jessy baby u were sick??? Seems like same time as my H got it...he's still sick...how u feeling? FX u got ur timing just perfect this month sweetie :)
Lisa hunni OMG what a horrible week! I wanna rip these peoples heads off for u! Like seriously how cruel to leave u in limbo day after day! I would seriously tell the Dr when u see him, this is insane to be treated like that! I'm soo sorry sweetie pie :hugs: I'm soo happy ur mom is gonna be off with u to help u through ur angels dd...gonna be tough but u are one tuff cookie just remember that! We're all here for u too! xoxo
Collie YAY for a beautiful little boy coming! Love all your names too!
Liz awesome little bump girlie! Loving the new onion pic :)
Crystal how u feeling today? AF not too bad I hope & H keeping his germs away?
Emma no more wasting the good batter I totally agree :) xxx

Ok finally bedtime for me...ttyt on my way to the scan! Aaaaahhhhhhhh :)


----------



## babydust818

Lisette is there anyway you can attach that photo on here? I wanna blow it up and see!


----------



## crystalclaro

wow Lisette that is such a beautiful picture of you and your hubby ... I don't know why but it brought tears to me eyes. I guess I'm just emotional .. lol . My period is not as crampy as last months but it is pretty heavy, I'm more annoyed about the PMS symptoms I had to deal with a whole week before my period began , I always feel better once I'm half way through it. 
My hubby is almost feeling better, lets pray i don't get it in a few days 

Do any of you girls have any blocked tubes??? I was reading on line that if they are blocked you still get all the signs of ovulation and the high BBT's and there is no way of really knowing unless you get the dye test done. And I think from what I read that even if your body has all the signs of ovulation it does not mean you are, that it could mean your body is just producing enough hormones to have signs but then you never really ovulate???? how do they test for that??? 
I mean i have all the right signs of ovulation I even get ovulation pains and a little bit of spotting once i ovulate ..... so do you guys think that i most likely am ??? 
sorry I know you guys r not dr's I'm just a little stressed about the unknown:shrug:


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Crystal, we have all been there second guessing every symptom!

You said you are close to turning 35 right? I would give it another cycle or two and then call your Dr. (I can't remember how long you have been trying since your MC??)

You could have a blocked tube, but the fact that you got pregnant recently would lead me to believe that at least one is clear.

You can have all the signs of ovulation and still not ovulate (Even a + OPK). The way your Dr. would verify ovulation is with a progesterone check @ 7dpo. If your cycles are regular and your LP seems fairly constant then most likely you are ovulating, but a blood test is the only way to know for sure.

Remember, they say the the healthiest of women only have a 25% chance of conceiving each month and that percentage drops with age (that statistic sucks for some of us!). 

If you are concerned there might be a problem, it doesn't hurt to call your Dr. that is what they are there for!


----------



## lauren10

Crystal you seem like a very fertile person to me!!! I'm sure everything is fine and it's just a timing thing. 

KIMBERLY!!!!! can't wait to hear some results!!!! 

Good luck at your scans girls! report back asap!


----------



## themarshas

Good morning all! 
Fingers Crossed for you Kim! 

Lisette- Welcome Back! We missed you! And I love the pic! Super cute. Hope you had an amazing trip even with the DH being sick.

AFM-Our roomies from college were up all weekend and just left this am so I feel like I didn't really have a weekend- I'm so tired! Pregnancy is hard work and I'm at this point where I get tired so easy. So keeping up with them all weekend was hard. We were up Friday and Sat night until after 2 am and my body is hating me for it. But it was fun anyway, always love seeing them. I started feeling our little one kick on Friday night, so cool! Only 1 week until we find out boy or girl! And we booked our trip to Florida so less than a month!! Can't wait to get out in the sunshine!


----------



## lauren10

wow liz, good for you staying up so late!!! I could never do it.


----------



## themarshas

lauren10 said:


> wow liz, good for you staying up so late!!! I could never do it.

I was impressed but now I'm just exhausted.. pretty stupid haha


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Liz I'm totally impressed too! I start tearing up & yawning by 10:30-11 tops & that's a new high for me :)

Rach sweete check back to page 819 I think where I put a pdf copy :)

Crystal sweetie I too think ur very fertile but if u have a gut feeling something might be up I say call ur Dr & make an appointment...what do u have to loose? It will give u peace of mind if nothing else!

How are all my Pupo's doing this morning? Jessy baby you've been MIA? Still sick? :( Stacie u at ur u/s now??? YAY!!! I'm on my way...about a half hour to go!!! Kim where u at girl??? Ur making us sweat!! Lisa u going to the Dr today too love? xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Im here!! Just catching up on what i missed yesterday. It was a crazy day shopping groceries cleaning gahhhh thank god im off today!!

Omggg good luck on ur scans today girlies cant wait to get some deets on them!! Stace cant believe it s already here! Feels just like yesterday u were talkin bout it being 3 weeks away lolol

Lisette ur pic is adorable! Im glad ur feelin good and lookin majorrr yum chica!! My cold finished yesterday thank god. I couldnt take another day pf smelling like a hugeee vicks bottle lolol

Leese news from ur dr???

Kim testing news???

How y all doing on this fine monday?? So far symptom wise ive had huge blobs of yellow CM which im hoping is a goood thing lolol it s been like that for 2 days now. Then this am i woke up at freakin 9:30! Which never happens evaaa..hmmm..


----------



## Krippy

Have fun at your ultrasounds Lis and Stace! 

Amazing Liz that you stayed up until 2am. I did a stagette when I was 37 weeks preggo...stayed up until 4:30am. Couldn't believe I actually did it. Slept all day the next day but had a blast driving around my girlies!

Having one of those days today. My mom told me last night that my brother and SIL are going to TTC their second child. I can't stop thinking that if she is pregnant before me I will be so upset. It is so selfish of me but I am just broken. They already have a healthy one year old why can't I be first? Uggghhh...need to get over this selfish, jealousy stage. Been here before and it is not very attractive. Few days of wallowing and I will be ok!

How is everyone else doing? Lisa do you talk to your Doctor today and go for more tests?

Crystal...I am sure you are doing all you can. It is so frustrating TTC...When you want it the most it seems to never work but when you forget about it for one month, BAM...preggo! But I agree talk to your Dr. if you have any doubts. It doesn't hurt to talk...And I find that googling symptoms makes it even worse! Stay off Google! LOL! :)


----------



## lauren10

wake up everybody!!!! 

Jessy you feeling any better today? My DD was so sick all weekend, and her nose is still a faucet and she's coughing poor girl.


----------



## lauren10

Kristin I think it's really good that at least you can recognize you're in a rut!! and you know that it will pass. I think feeling like that is totally natural so don't beat yourself up for it. If she gets pregnant before you, that will suck...but you know you'll get through! 

Jessy glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lauren....Good to have people on here that understand. That I can say all of these things and not be a horrible person. Can't say them out loud except to my DH in real life! Means a lot that you all understand! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Scan went AMAZING :) will update better once at worl! xxxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw fab news Lisette! Now go tell all your colleagues hehe!! :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

Kristin I know what you mean. It's rare to find a person who "gets" it who hasn't had a loss.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lauren, i think it's about time we saw a bump pic from you missy! :winkwink:


----------



## babydust818

Lisette, sorry i'm a dummy. I didn't even see the pdf link LOL. It is sooooo adorable! I love it. Beautiful, beautiful. Can't wait to see what the dr says!!!

Jessy so glad you're feeling bettttta.

Liz i couldn't imagine staying up that late when preg. 

Lisa where you at girly? You doing okay? Has AF came?

AFM, according to my CBFM i'm really close to O'ing. Prob in 2-3 days!!! YAY!!!! Right when i start my job i'll be able to start testing! So exciting. I woke up this morning with OH shoving his pecker into my cooka! It was definitely nice and pleasant LOL.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well Rach you know those lil swimmers can live 5 days so this one might even count!I do like a bit of morning nookie myself, if you can get past the morning breath :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Stacie where are youuuuuuuuu???

Lisa where are youuuuuuuuuuu??


----------



## lauren10

yay Lisette!! glad it went well. Can't wait to hear from Stacie!!

Ok, here's the 20 weeker!
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw you're still tiny!!! Lovin it tho :happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren OMG you look AMAZING!!!!! No more fatty talk from you missy!

Ok so my little monkey is definately a stubborn one the Dr said :) Took 3 diffrent try's both tummy & vagional with lots of poking to get it to move the right way for the proper measurements! Dr said it has a hard head for sure :) gotta be a girl right! LMAO Anyways #'s were amazing....hb 156, downs risk went for 1:411 to 1.:1089, 1:1014 to 1:3072 & 1:3178 to 1:35763 (3kinds of Trisomy tests). I am BEYONDDDD over the moon right now! 

Where are you STACIE????????? OMG this is how you guys felt when I made you wait hun! sssooorrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy :(


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls :) i took a couple and picked the least fatty looking one...lol. I think I got a good angle.

Lisette that's fabulous news! so happy for you. Are you finding out the sex next time?


----------



## babydust818

Awesome news Lisette! So happy for you!

Lauren your belly is starting to get real round, i love it!!!!!

Emma LOL yes the morning breath.. oooo lord. OH and i try to keep our mouths closed because we don't wanna gross eachother out LOL.


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- Yay! That's amazing! Glad all went well! 
Lauren- You look Fab!


----------



## lauren10

you girls are not updating as fast as I want you to. I'm so bored at work and need entertainment from you gorgeous, hilarious ladies!!!! 

KIMBERLY AND STACIE?! AHHHHHH


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw everything sounds fab Lisette! :baby:

Lisa & Kim & Stacie.......not funny you guys....get your asses on here now thank you please!! :shrug:


----------



## MrsMoo72

So i got an edd for my car......14th of fookin April!!!!! :sulk::hissy::laugh2::huh::sad2:.....etc....

I said "That's ages away!" The guy just goes "Yeah..." Soooo unsympathetic! He said it was due to be built on 7th March so i might get it a bit earlier.


----------



## babydust818

That sucks you have to wait Emma, BUT that's SOOOO exciting that it's getting built soon! So neat!!!!


----------



## babydust818

I have soooo much house work to get done. I really need to buy a kitchen cart because i have nothing else to store my appliances on/in. It would make my kitchen look good to. Ughh. I think i just may say f it to the housework and open up a bottle. Really stressful weekend that I had... so yeah, bottle it is.


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOOHOOO Bottle Rach :)

Lauren I tried having him guess but he was too busy poking the baby to move to get the good measurements which was more important! He said no guesses this time which leads me to think girl :) Honestly don't care in the slightest..just sooo happy its healthy:cloud9: Here's a pic....any guesses ladies?

Seriously wwaaaaayyyyyy to quiet up in here!!! I need UPDATES!!!!!!!!!

Emma crazy wait!!!!!! Its 2 days after my gender scan and you're right...seems like AGES away!!!!!:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







12+5.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I don't have the pic to upload, but I have a baby with a heartbeat! Heart rate was 145. Sorry I didn't have time to update sooner, this is the first time I have had a chance to log into my computer!


----------



## babydust818

Lisette i just can't even believe you're 12+weeks already! Seriously feels like last month you got your BFP. Craziness!!!!!!!!!! If i had to guess, i guess girl for you. Just a feeling i have but i've been proven wrong before.


----------



## babydust818

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS STACIE! So happy for you girlies!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

:happydance::happydance: Yay Awesome news Stacie! We will forgive you for keeping us waiting :winkwink:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance: How you feeling girlie? Sssooooo Happy for ya :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

I'll try to scan the pic this evening and post it.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am super relieved (and still feeling sick LOL).


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOOOHOOO Hope you feel SUPER SICK...in the best possible way :) nice deep breathes girlie! go home and celebrate!!! xoxo


----------



## babydust818

So happy for your Stace! You finally got that beautiful heartbeat you've been longing for. I bet you could just cry from excitement.


----------



## crystalclaro

awww so much happiness on here today :) 
thanks you guys for the positive and encouraging words in regards to my fertility... lol 
yea I need to block google on my lap top !!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

awww so much happiness on here today :) 
thanks you guys for the positive and encouraging words in regards to my fertility... lol 
yea I need to block google on my lap top !!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Omggg Stace that's wonderfull news!! Glad it can be reassuring for u sweety.

Hey did we get any news from Kim and Lisa???? I'm starting to worry abit..

Lauren ur a total hottie!!! I'm total jelly right now LOL.


----------



## babydust818

hottie with a sexy baby body! ooo lala. lauren is bringing sexy backkk !


----------



## lauren10

haha! you guys are cute...thank you. yeah where are Lisa and Kimberly????

Stacie that's awesome!!!!!!! congrats honey!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaahhh Stace! Love that little heartbeat...so happy for you!

Lisette...I am predicting a boy for you!

Lauren your 20 week bump is so cute and tiny...looks like my 12 weeks bump with RJ! So awesome!

Lisa and Kim...Where are you ladies!?!?!?!


----------



## lauren10

well, it was a US holiday today, so maybe Kimberly and Lisa were doing something fun today?? I still can't imagine them not updating us ALL DAYYYYYY ! 

I'm going to have more interviews for that new job this week or next!! eek!!


----------



## jkb11

Girls I sooo sorry! Thought about y'all all day !!! Promise :) so my day started at 4:30 am with my new job since I staying with family I have to leave super early so I am just now getting caught up had to spend evening with ds and dh since I won't see them til fri:( seriously crying bout that .... But to answer where I have been I got a new iPhone and the dang thing went dead about 2 pm so I had to wait to get to my charger. So Im sorry. But I took 2 pink dye test and both are negative :( I knew they would be. 

But I am sooooo happy to see lisette and stace got great reports. That's makes it all better. So happy for you girls !


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear that Kim...Damn those blue dye tests! They should not exist! FXd for your next cycle! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy Pancake Day!!!!!!!!



Aw Kim that's crap :hugs: Hope you're doing ok? How's the new job going? It's sooo hard being the new girl isn't it?!

Where's that scan pic Stacie? Did you fall asleep? :haha:

Any news from Lisa??

Afm - i'm officially declaring today CD1! Had brown gunk since thurs and only watery blood yesterday but def full flow today. One step closer to ttc....


----------



## lauren10

aw sorry about that Kimberly! xxxx Sorry you'll be away from your hunnies this week too. That sucks. How is the job??

Goooooooo Emma!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh Kim still tho ur only at 11dpo today right?? That's pretty early soooo me thinks just wait a lil bit more!

Lisa has been MIA for a while now..i'm getting pretty worried....i hope everything is ok!?!

It's tuesday and normal the day i hate the most in the week butttt since i was off yesterday it's one step closer to friday!! Sooooo i'm totaly a happy camper for the whole day lalallaallaa..

Oooooo something we havent done in a lil while Topic of the day!! Today's ultra thought provocking topic : What are the worse things somebody says but instead it really means something else???

Naturaly a top runner for me is the whole It's not u it's me!! Ur an incredible person and anybody would be lucky to have you...blalblalbal fuckinggg blaaaaa...How crappy is that statement??? If the person is soooo incredible why do u not want them right??? It's never happend to me thank god but still...WTF??!???


----------



## Krippy

Go Go Emma! :)

GL with the interviews Lauren!

I despise it when people say mean things but in a nice/sweet voice. Example: My SIL at our outdoor wedding. I say, Oh I really hope it doesn't rain tomorrow. She says (in a sweet, singsong voice), Well then I guess you shouldn't have chosen to get married outside then.

Really? She is one of those miserable people that have to bring everyone down...She also did my welcome to the family speech for the bride and it was all about how wonderful my DH was. Uggghhhh...his whole family is like that! That is what I hate saying something in a sweet way but it is really a hateful, low blow statement. If you are going to mean just be mean. lol


----------



## jessy1101

Kristen totaly agree!! I've known tons of dumbasss people like that who actualy think they arent doing anything wrong with saying shit like that to u! I mean seriously WTF right??


----------



## babydust818

Kim i'm so sorry you had a false positive. I hate blue dye tests. Same thing has happened to me multiple times. Hang in there sweety. You aren't out just yet. :hugs:

Emma sorry AF got you. I know how disappointing it is. If you ever need to talk i'm here! You don't always have to be a strong cookie. <3

Jessie hmmm i have no friggin idea about the topic of the day. I really really hate smart ass remarks just like Kristin said. I work with this dill weed that thinks he is a perfectionist at his job. He all the time does so much shit to annoy you and says little smart comments that make you wanna blow up and punch him in his ugly face. UGH. I get so mad at him and when i start tellin him off he laughs. I HATE THAT. It's like do you seriously wanna fist fight?!?!!? because it's coming. the storm is a brewing!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey guys, sorry i have been mia.

ive just been really upset with all this, and friday is going to kill me. its been really rough the last couple days. trying to stay away from alot of baby talk bc im really sensitive right now, taking this super hard-- im sure ill be okay soon, i gotta be--

im glad to see your all doing well <333 love you all xo


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I know I said I would upload the pic last night, but here it is...



The round thing in the middle is the yolk sac. The head is at the top and you can kind of see a leg, not the best pic ever, LOL, but I guess I shouldn't be too picky since it is only a 1/2 inch long!


----------



## Krippy

Beautiful Stace! Love it!


----------



## Krippy

Awww Lisa! Sorry your not doing well love! Totally understand needing to take some alone time away! Just we are here for you whatever you are going through!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey there chicas :wave:

Gettin slammed at work today! Oh well to be expected right!

Lisa baby I totally understand, sending you lots of virtual hugs :hugs:

Kim I'm sorry about the crummy false positive and crazy week ahead! Hope it will end with a nice surprise late BFP for ya :)

Emma you have a great attitude sweetie pie...that much closer! Hope its an easy AF atleast!

Stacie that is one beautiful little beany! Congrat sweetie :)

Rach, Kristen, Lauren, Jessy how you doing girlies?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Huge :hugs: Leese, been missing you :kiss:

Gorgeous pic Stacie! :cloud9:

I'm ok about af, wasn't expecting anything else this month, even with a couple of withdrawal :sex: Just want it over with now...

I've had such a busy day stripping wallpaper - i'm knackered now! Oh and under the wallpaper one of the walls was painted lime green :dohh: When we did ds's room before he was born, the walls underneath the paper were painted bright orange...what were these people thinking???!! My dad is coming on thurs to do a bit of plastering for me and then we can get to the fun stuf!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ohhhh NICE Em sounds like you're having a grand ol time :winkwink:


----------



## babydust818

I must point out that PUPO isn't the same as it use to be. Everything is different but i wish we all were pregnant at the same time, together.


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Rach, it is not the same, but we will all get there!

I just had sex for the first time in weeks. Crazy part is DH decided to wear a condom... Little late for that i think LOL. And I told him to do it doggy style because that angle keeps him the furthest away from my cervix... Probably over thinking things. But OMG I was missing that!


----------



## babydust818

oooooooo i had a good sex episode earlier. OH and i did it standing up. OO YES!!! felt amazing and i wasn't gonna do it today to save the spermies for ovulation but F it! if it's meant to happen, IT WILL!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! Missing y'all. But I have been sneaking peaks at the thread during orientation:) stace- beautiful lil bean! Congrats hunni. Lisa- I am sorry it's so hard for you at this time. Hang in there hun:) keep the faith;) I will check in on y'all tomorrow. Jobs going well and helping pass time by. Missing my boys but will make up for it this weekend. Xoxo<3


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh this af is :wacko: Can't wait for it to be over....

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Emma, I hope AF leaves quickly for you!

Kim- I am glad your job is going well and I hope the week flies by so you can be with your boys again!

AFM- another day and feeling just as sick. I am hoping that the first tri passes quickly so I can get to a more fun less scary part of my pregnancy! I don't remember if I posted this or not, but I don't go back to the Dr. until March 28th!!! I guess since everything is going well he doesn't think I need to be seen until then, but it is going to be a long 5 weeks!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Glad you're feeling rough Stacie - in the nicest possible way! And like you say, i think your doc must be happy with your progress so you can *try* and relax a bit?! Easier said i know! It will fly by now.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Any sign of af Kim? If she's coming we want her to get it over with quick!


----------



## themarshas

So annoyed this morning! My DH forgot to lock our car doors (which I remind him to do daily!) and of course someone stole our designer sunglasses and GPS out of it. In our own garage! Thankfully my DH took his wallet out for once, usually he leaves it in there! So, now I have no sunglasses and his (that we bought for almost $200 less than a week ago!) are now gone... Stupid People. I hope Karma attacks them.


----------



## MrsMoo72

themarshas said:


> So annoyed this morning! My DH forgot to lock our car doors (which I remind him to do daily!) and of course someone stole our designer sunglasses and GPS out of it. In our own garage! Thankfully my DH took his wallet out for once, usually he leaves it in there! So, now I have no sunglasses and his (that we bought for almost $200 less than a week ago!) are now gone... Stupid People. I hope Karma attacks them.

Happy 18 weeks sweet potato!

But ugh there's some shitty people out there :growlmad:


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> So annoyed this morning! My DH forgot to lock our car doors (which I remind him to do daily!) and of course someone stole our designer sunglasses and GPS out of it. In our own garage! Thankfully my DH took his wallet out for once, usually he leaves it in there! So, now I have no sunglasses and his (that we bought for almost $200 less than a week ago!) are now gone... Stupid People. I hope Karma attacks them.

That is really shitty! I am notorious for leaving stuff in my car unlocked. Our neighbor used to be a police officer, so I figured no one would mess with our car with his patrol car in the driveway, but he is retired now, so I guess I better start being more careful! But like you said his wallet would have been much worse!


----------



## MrsMoo72

My poor doggy has a fat lip :cry: Guess he must have been bitten or stung by some nasty bug while we were out yesterday...:shrug:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies,

How you all doing?

Liz thats SUCKS big time :( Congrtas on the beautiful sweet potatoe though!

Kim hope :af: and the week goes quick for you love!

Stacie hunni sorry you've been soo sick! The first few weeks feel like forever hun! March 28th!!?? WOW so you'll be 12weeks then right? I gotta wait to April 12th now but you are absoltely right it doesn't feel as far away once the first tri is almost over.

Emma poor little puppy :(

AFM my nasty headache yesterday turned into nausea and full blown sickness last night which did not help my throat and cold already coming on :cry: I'm here at work and wanna crawl back under the covers sssooooo badly!!!! Maybe going home at lunch me thinks!

Where are all my girls at this morning? I miss you guys xoxoxo


----------



## Krippy

Uggghhhh....I am sick for a whole other reason! I am so hungover. Maybe still drunk because I am having trouble typing this message. This is going to be a long ass day...Hoping the little boy I take care of sleeps lots today! lol Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Kristin, alcohol is evil through the week LOL. I hope you feel better soon! :)


----------



## Krippy

I know Stace...What was I thinking? There was 3 of us and we polished off 5 bottles of wine. It was fun but heck am I ever paying for it right now...I haven't felt like this in years!

Glad your feeling yucky Stace...That always sounds so weird. The first tri will fly by for you don't worry! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Dayummm Liz that sucks for u sweety. DH does that all the freakin time and he actualy leaves his wallet in there with goddamn money in it! I'm talking hundreds of dollars of money..i freak everytime i see that LOL.

Stace yay for being sick!! In a good way lolol u know what i mean.

Emma hopefully ur AF ends like..right now..now now..LOL and i hope it's alot less ewwwyy the next few days! Sucks for ur doggie too.

Lisette ohhh no i must of gave u my cold from last week. It's a biatch trust me i had to cover myself in vicks for a full freakin week for it to go away. Naturaly now everybody in the office is sick this week and are blaming me..pffff..whatevezzzz....

Rach how u doing sweety? I'm glad some major bowchica wow wow came ur way yesterday!!!

Wooooooooooooo it's humpidy hump day y'all happy happy happy!!


----------



## Krippy

Liz...Thank goodness they didn't take anything else but that is super frustrating and scary. I once forgot to lock my car doors and someone slept in the car...It was so creepy.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey guys sorry ive been mia.

af arrived today so i am officially cd1. my first 30 day cycle everrrrrr

how is everyone doing???
miss you guys, i feel a little better today, ill get there, just want this week to be over!

xoxoxox


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> hey guys sorry ive been mia.
> 
> af arrived today so i am officially cd1. my first 30 day cycle everrrrrr
> 
> how is everyone doing???
> miss you guys, i feel a little better today, ill get there, just want this week to be over!
> 
> xoxoxox

Congrats on the 30 day cycle, that is a step in the right direction! So when do you start the clomid again??? CD3?


----------



## keepthefaithx

lovely pic stace & lisette :)

i start clomid friday
my period is sooo bad im so crampy and its sooo heavy im guessing from the estrodial to thicken my lining for possible implantion holy shit and crampssss UGHHHH

oh well

i have to stay strong and pray this is my month!!!! so hard ughhhhhhhhhh, clomid here i come again!


----------



## keepthefaithx

the girl i work with is asking me literally 23923 questions about my friends new baby like leave me aloneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## keepthefaithx

i need to stop lol i kno aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Lisa big hugs xxx

Well this cycle takes the award for weirdest af....after declaring yesterday cd1, it's almost over today?! The only thing I can think of is that the mc spotting only finished the first week of Feb so maybe lining has not had much time to build up? I don't know...


----------



## babydust818

Emma Weird AF's are normal to me. It's frustrating though. It's nice having a short AF but at the same time makes you wonder if something is up. It's all good though. Glad it's almost gone.

Lisa i know it's hard girl. Just hang in there. I know it sucks having to start over, but starting over isn't bad because at least you get the choice to start over while others don't have second chances. Try to stay positive and definitely DO NOT stress. Have a few drinks tonight to get it off your mind. Cheers to a new month!

Jessy how you doing besides loving the humpty hump of Wednesday?! What dpo are you?! And when is AF suppose to arrive?

AFM, another high on the monitor. OH and i did more action last night... at 3am! LOL. OOOh man. I love ittttt. It's a GORGEOUS February day here!!! Almost 60 degrees!! It's beautiful.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks girl love ya!!!!

hmmm emma thats a good question..im not sure, forgive me bc my heads mush are u waiting 3 months to start ttc again? i know kristin is i forgot what u said ahhhh

rach, how are you doing sweeti, hows ur cycle treating ya


----------



## keepthefaithx

so every month (like stace did) lol i ck to see possible due date..

mine would be nov 28th.

:)


----------



## babydust818

November 26 is OH's dad's bday and November 27 is my dad's birthday LOL. So you'd be right there in the chain! Awhh, maybe Thanksgiving would be on it's birthday sometimes?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Dh originally said 3 months wait but i think he's coming round now. He keeps bringing up the subject of babies and me being preg and talking about how cool it will be etc. Glad we didn't try this month tho going by the odd af. He hasn't been too keen to dig the condoms out so....:thumbup:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh that's a depressing thought - we only have one more chance to have a baby this year......:cry: Well i'm aiming for being pg before my 30th bday in July!


----------



## keepthefaithx

what wud urs be rach?


----------



## babydust818

IF i were to get pregnant it would be November 13 !!!!


----------



## babydust818

Emma it sounds like you'll be back on the TTC boat this next go round????!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hopefully Rach, He needs to make his mind up in the next week or so tho! He will prob tell me he's ready like 3 days after i ov or something!!


----------



## themarshas

My DH's Bday is Nov 26th! He was a Thanksgiving baby the year he was born. Much better holiday to have your bday fall on- Xmas was suck!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese 30 day cycle is awsome!! And sides next go will be ur bfp sooo no worries chica.

Rach i'm doing good!! I'm 7dpo today and i've had great symptoms so far for sure butttt i'm not even thinking bout it. I've overanalyzed too often the past 6 months sooo we shall see lolol.

Emma me thinks ur gonna be ttc next cycle ohhh ya!!


----------



## babydust818

one more week jess!!! then testing time for the BFP!

emma you better tell him you need a stern answer within the next week LOL or just pull a Lauren and use a turkey baster.


----------



## keepthefaithx

how are you feeling jesssssss

and liz how are you girl?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I get out early again today february slow month, going to look at some townhouses. exciteeddddd


----------



## jessy1101

Here's to hoping it is finaly a bfp lolol. I'm just gonna stay neutral tho..not letting anything get to my head..which sometimes is easier said then done huh?

Yay Leese hope u find an awsome townhouse that wont cost u a bazzillion dollars hiiihiii i kid i kid.

Rach i'm soo happy finaly 7dpo and then it will b 10 and 11 dpo this weekend and then AF time as soon as i come back sooo not too too bad huh?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea jess lol

The house i showed u they dont wanna go down at all...too much for us!


----------



## crystalclaro

:hi: hello girls 

Your doing great Jessy , I'm going to try and not test at all this month :) 

keepthefaith : is your name Lisa or Less??? sorry I don't know yet. And we have March to get through together... maybe we will get the pot of gold at the end of the rainbow or catch a leprechaun this month :winkwink:

Kristen sorry you have a hangover , but at least you had some fun with your GF's , feel better soon.

Mrsmoo: sorry I forgot your name this morning :blush: I suck with names . Glad to hear you hubby is gearing up for baby making . And that sucks for your poor dog ... ( it was your dog right ??) 

ok thats all I can remember off the top of my head but a giant hello and all that to everyone else :happydance:

AFM just down to spotting now from AF. Hubby is getting his:spermy: checked out tomorrow so we should have the results by friday .... I'm trying to convince him to stop eating so much meat and eat more veggies. I told him sperm are evil carnivores and instead of just fertilizing my egg they must be eating it !!!! 
sucks that hubby wants a baby born this year because its the year of the dragon ..... too much pressure !!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

It's Emma crystal! Hmmm....maybe I can use that dragon thing.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal its lisa leese is nickname like pronounced lease lol :)


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Crystal! Im gettin there damnit i just wanna b 14dpo nowww..soon..My DH has his jizz test friday morning. I still cant believe he was all prudish bout me going in the room with him big freakin deal duhhh..it would b more..pleasurable for him no???? Men r weird..if it was me i wouldnt mind him helping me masturbate jesus..

Im so pooped i almost want to go to bed now lolol work today was a biatchh.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I shud b oing around mar 7...cant waittttttt


----------



## lauren10

hi girls!! 

excited for your testing girls!! Crystal that was funny about the sperm eating the egg....lol

we decided that we're going to build a house! we might start it in 3 months or so. so fun!!


----------



## jkb11

Hi lovies. So af came full force today:( Jess girl I have been thinking the whole theory of the cheapies opk are messing me up too! I'm so hoping that you get a bfp this month!!!! Give me hope girl that that's it and it's not my body ;) 
So I need clear minds to help me sort this...... My cycles are all over the place from not at all to af came every 31 days for a few months then went to 33 days then this time only 27 day cycle what do y'all tk. ?????? Lisa do you tk it could be a luteal phase problem at all??? Or maybe I just need the smiley opk??? Thanks in advance for all the advice. I will read but won't be able to write back til Tom. evening. New job is killing all my time :/ <3


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- Mine were kind of crazy for awhile too. I have an LP problem (ranging from 7 to 11 days depending on the cycle). But the hard part was not knowing when I would O. I ovulate anywhere from CD14 to 29! Infact the cycle before I got pregnant was only 21 days long! I recommend the smiley OPKs, they seem to work the best for me. Do you keep a record of all your cycles? The more info you can give your Dr. the better. I charted my BBT and brought all of my charts in to show my Dr., which is how he diagnosed my LP problems and started me on progesterone. Your Dr. may be able to tell something by your cycles.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks stace:) I meant Stacie I was just thinking about Lisa. Lol had read her post and was thinking me and lisa are on the same cd. But yes I do track every little detail. I tk it could very well be the opk. Because we always base our timing on them so if they are off then that could be making me miss it. Seriously though should getting knocked up be this complicated:/ well hope all of y'all have a great day!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey kim how r u hunni

Yea i think digi opks r best..u got my af yesterday..were so close woihoooi

My lp was 16 days this month! W the prometrium of course


----------



## jessy1101

Kim seriously those smiley opks made me realise we we're missing my fertile window! It gives u way more concrete answers so even if i dont get a bfp this shot i'll keep using them. I had the weirdest cycles for a while so i know how u feel for sure. My LP tho is the standard 14 days it's just when i O was 2 days later then i was figuring which can make all the difference as we all know LOL.

OMFG it's crazy here today..again..LOLOL it's our end of the financial year so we have to get soooo much shit done it's not funny. Plus we found out that other services in my division (we have 5 in all) we're fuckinggg up things soooo baddly we we're in a meeting with them almost all day yesterday to try and fix things. I'm talking money fraud and everything..it's just..scary that they have been getting away with it for over 2 years THAT WE KNOW OF!%!%??%

Whatcha all up to today?? Everyone feelin good?? The weekend is right around the corner whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa happy happy!!


----------



## jessy1101

Damnit i just went to pee and there was some brown on the tp WTF seriously???? I'm only stoopid 8 dpo 'sigh'..


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- Sorry to hear about the nightmare at work! My DH works in Finance and Accounting and he works for a great company but they've had some of drama in the past with how they file to the government, hiding money, and stock market issues overall. I always worry that he'll be the one to find an issue or have to be the one to fix it. And as the the brownness- maybe its IB???


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Jessy- Sorry to hear about the nightmare at work! My DH works in Finance and Accounting and he works for a great company but they've had some of drama in the past with how they file to the government, hiding money, and stock market issues overall. I always worry that he'll be the one to find an issue or have to be the one to fix it. And as the the brownness- maybe its IB???

No clue hopefully IB just sucks tho cuz like i was saying i'm only 8dpo..i dont want more weirdness 'sigh'..


----------



## jessy1101

I feel weird lolol..my uterus is sore now if that makes sense LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Fxd ib jessssssss!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Does anyone kno wen titanic 3 d comes outttt


----------



## Twinkie210

Oooooo FX'd for IB Jess!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh thx u guys! It's just hard to be like ooohh ya it's IB and my sore boobies i've been having for 3 days and cramping is due to being preg. Too many dissapointments in the past with symptoms and maybes and etc etc. I'm once again staying neutral LOLOL..

Easier said then done tho huh? Come on peeps distract me let's get some hilarious convo going!!


----------



## babydust818

Got the world crossed for you Jess!!!!!!!!!!!! Ugh is it middle of next week yet so you can test?!?!?!?!?!

Lisa titanic comes out in April i believe... April 6th.


----------



## babydust818

AFM ... OH and i been getting alot of action in this go round which makes me feel like i'm out already but oh well, it's been fun! LOL. I'm not sure if he has good swimmers. That's why i wanted to hold off on doing it so much but i just can't help myself with him. OOO lala. CBFM says i haven't O'd yet. Hmmm... i'm CD16 today. Last month my cycle was like 35 days long, which was the longest it had ever been since MC. So maybe i'll O in a day or two?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks rachhh

i wanna see the vow this weekend...


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> AFM ... OH and i been getting alot of action in this go round which makes me feel like i'm out already but oh well, it's been fun! LOL. I'm not sure if he has good swimmers. That's why i wanted to hold off on doing it so much but i just can't help myself with him. OOO lala. CBFM says i haven't O'd yet. Hmmm... i'm CD16 today. Last month my cycle was like 35 days long, which was the longest it had ever been since MC. So maybe i'll O in a day or two?

See that's what i've been wondering too for us! DH has his test tomorrow morning tho so we'll have some answers by next week..it's standard stuff soooo it will be something to cross outta the list of possibilities u know?


----------



## babydust818

Definitely Jess! If something doesn't happen soon we will have to go see a doctor. My new job offers insurance!!!!!! So, that's a big relief.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Definitely Jess! If something doesn't happen soon we will have to go see a doctor. My new job offers insurance!!!!!! So, that's a big relief.

Yup i've already kick started that process with getting all the major things checked out and being cleared. After DH 's jizz test we're waiting till the summer which will be 1 year and then my doctor is sending us to a fertility clinic.

I guess they'll check to see if maybe my vadge is too acidy for his jizz or god knows what else lol. I guess all the same things they checked out for Lisa. I think i'd be willing to start off trying IUI since our insurance covers it..our insurance also convers IVF sooo that would be the step after i guess..whatevez we got a game plan sooo s'all good!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

you guys should def ask for a thrombophilia work up, in a lot of cases its harder to get preggo, and you have mc's most likely if not treated w asprin or blood thinners depending on ur type, especially request this if other tests are negative...


----------



## keepthefaithx

my dr said we will try iui if i dont get pregnant after 3rd round of clomid etc...

we will see, i really hope i dont have to and this works, it was just a timing issue...

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## themarshas

Everyone is going to get pregnant soon with strong little beans! I'm holding out hope for you all!!! I'll be optimistic for you! 

Anyone seeing the hunger games? And I heard the vow has a horrible ending... lame!


----------



## keepthefaithx

uhh liz really!?

channing tatum is so freakin hotttttttttttttttt lol

did anyone see the movie warrior, tom hardy omg..freaking sexyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, good movie too..lol


----------



## lauren10

i saw the warrior...it was great. I really want to see Hunger Games too...is it on DVD?


----------



## keepthefaithx

which one is hunger games?? i heard about it, but i cant remember.

also that new snow white movie, which charlize and kristin stewart, def wanna see that!!!! i think thats june or something-

liz & lauren when are you guys due?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Sorry I went MIA on you guys! Freakin sickness took over! Bleeekkkk!!! Feeling a little better today and trying to catch up!

How you all doing? 

Jessy baby FX for IB.

Lisa you doing ok sweetie? :hugs:

Kim sorry to hear the witch got you :(


----------



## lauren10

I'm due July 12th


----------



## themarshas

Hunger games are a series of books that are coming out in theaters in a month. The books were strange but highly addictive! So I'm assuming the movie will be awesome.

I'm due July 25th ish


----------



## keepthefaithx

niceee

summer babies ..so cool!

if i get preg this month, ill have a turkey baby..lol

fxdddddddddd!

liz whens ur gender scan??


----------



## jessy1101

I've heard really good thing bout Hunger Games. It's prob gonna be the studios new Twilight cash cow huh?

The new Snow white movie looks sooooo much better then the Julia Roberts Snow white movie. Too kiddish compared to the other one i find!

Hmm this summer...well the new Batman movie comes out which looks fantastic.


----------



## babydust818

I feel icky today. I'm really tired and starting to get little cramps. Wonder if O is around the corner? I could go to sleep right now. I may take a nap.


----------



## babydust818

OMGosh, i found this website i was writing on when i found out i was pregnant. It's actually nice to read. I forgot the symptoms i was feeling and stuff. Now i can remember. I forgot ALL about how right before my miscarriage i kept getting these weird pains in my belly button. It felt so numb and heavy like... like when your leg is asleep. Forgot allll about that. It's just nice to reread it because it takes me back to a happy time. I was just sooo excited! Sure it ended wrong but just to have the memories of the good part is nice.


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach i saw old posts of mine too...even where i showed my belly last pregnancy

so crazy

sad, and crazy :(


----------



## themarshas

I started a pregnancy journal as soon as I got a BFP last time and I continued that journal. My rule is that it's for my child to someday read so I'm not allowed to re-read anything I previously wrote. It was hard to transition from baby to miscarriage to pregnant again though. Someday our kid will know how badly we wanted this and what we went through to make he/she possible.


Gender Scan Monday!!!!!!!YAYAYAYAY!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oo nice liz thats so excitinggggg

i bought a baby journal the first time i was pregnant, as soon as i was going to start it, had a miscarriage, then did the same thing 2nd time, another loss, i hope this time i actually get to use it....:sad2:


----------



## keepthefaithx

A patient in my office is telling the girl next to me how her daughter is due tmaro and how excited they are....like i wanna cry....


----------



## babydust818

My mom did a journal for my sister when she was pregnant. I thought it was such a good idea so when i found out i was pregnant i started a journal. Since the MC i haven't written but i'm going to tonight. Talk about my struggles the last 6 months after the loss. It's a good idea.

Lisa it sucks... everywhere you go it's baby baby baby. It's going to be okay because we will get there. We will eventually know what that's like. Right now is the sucky part unfortunately.


----------



## jessy1101

For sure we'll get there no doubt about it no mather what method we use!! Just the waiting is the sucky part huh? Crystal ball plz anyone?? LOL

Yay we're having a date night and going out to dinner!! I love have a spontaneous date night sometime in the week when it isnt the weekend. I'm fully booked tho this weekend soooo nice for that. Tomorrow night it's raclette night with our bff's and sat night we're having a mexican night at some friends place. Bikinis and everythig she's gonna have to put the heat up to almost 30 in her house lololol


----------



## babydust818

sounds like a bunch of fun Jess!


----------



## keepthefaithx

whats 30 equal to in degrees lol

thats sounds like an awsome time you have a fun weekend planned!

im going to manhattan w my sis on saturday, girls night & tmaro me and my mom have a full day planned of fun!

sunday looking at townhouses & dinner at our fave restaurant! woohooooo

clomid starts tomaro,grow follies grow & spermies get ready, this is our damn month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach-
it so is..and i hate it, makes me CrAzYYY!!!!

and if i hear another kid getting pregnant im guna scream im sorry!, my friends sister 18 & the girl at work grandaughter is 17 and 3 months pregnant!!!!!

these girls dont even want them, give them to us hurting adults!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im not judging...but its just not fair when adults who are emotionally and financially able, and theres nothing else they want, get screwed, and kids in school or dont want anything to do with babies get pregnant, just so not fair to me!


----------



## crystalclaro

he everyone :)
hubby had his swimmers checked today so we should know in a few days what is up with that. Something interesting they brought up about blood types , they said that if you have opposing types it is difficult to conceive and maintain a pregnancy, so now hubby and I are finding out our blood types just in case.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea blood type is def important...i am rh negative..i need rhogam every pregnancy


----------



## jessy1101

Soooo DH is in the lil room right now getting his jizzy lololl omggg how long is it supose to take???

Ahhh see i know im A neg but DH has no idea what he is we can get that checked out for sure.

Crappp i dont wanna go to work after it s sooo nice being off on a friday..but some employees already took off soo i have to go in yuckkk

Hows everybodies friday treatin em??


----------



## lauren10

good morning girls! 

i'm home sick today...feeling terrible and i have my interview at 2:00. Hope i'm not coughing in their ears!!


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Soooo DH is in the lil room right now getting his jizzy lololl omggg how long is it supose to take???
> 
> Ahhh see i know im A neg but DH has no idea what he is we can get that checked out for sure.
> 
> Crappp i dont wanna go to work after it s sooo nice being off on a friday..but some employees already took off soo i have to go in yuckkk
> 
> Hows everybodies friday treatin em??

ha! your poor hubby having to drop a sample in a doctor office. do they have magazines?

Jessy you'd definitely want to get his blood type checked out. Because rh- only becomes a factor after your blood has mixed with Rh+ blood, which can happen during birth or miscarriage. So, you may have already built up antibodies which can cross the placenta during subsequent pregnancies. If he's negative too, then they won't need to do anything...but if he's positive (which is more common)...they'll want to give you the shot!! Worth a check :)


----------



## jessy1101

Oops i meant im A positive lolol

Kk it s been 15 mins..how long can it take for him to finish?? Althought normaly he last too long..shittt is it gonna take an hour???? If the dr comes and gets me cuz Dh needs help im gonna pee my pants lolol


----------



## jessy1101

OMG at the clinic there were signs everywhere to had No stool with your sample...i thought i was going to freakin die from the lolz!!!! DH was like wait wait...people actualy put poo in their sperm sample cup?????????????? LOLOLOLOLO

Some people are just freakin nasty me thinks..


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, Jessy... I would have thought that was given! That made me laugh!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> OMG, Jessy... I would have thought that was given! That made me laugh!

I didnt think people would take a crap in their sperm analyse cup lololol i mean it's just plain logic no??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jess i almost peed!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Omg jess i almost peed!

LOLOOL i started cackling sooo loud at the clinic when i saw that it was just too hilarious u know??? :dohh::dohh:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg that must happen a lot if they made signs hahhahaha!!!!! 

Big hugs for Lisa today xxx


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Omg that must happen a lot if they made signs hahhahaha!!!!!
> 
> Big hugs for Lisa today xxx

See that's exactly what i thought!! If they have signs it's cuz some dumbasss has done it before!!

Leese :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy thank you for making me pee my pants :haha:

Lisa extra big :hugs: from me! 

Lauren sweetie hope it passes fast for you! Lots of sleep if you can! How is DD?

How you girls all doing? Weekend plans? I'm finally starting to feel better so that's really awesome! Hoping it stays that way cuz I gotta clean like a mad woman on Saturday since I stupidly invited my cousins and aunt over for dinner Saturday night! Eeekkkkkk - first real work since being PG! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank u so much girls love uuu..trying to keep busy...ahhh sucks but ill be ok xoxox how r all of u??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good girl for staying busy sweetie! Are you spoiling yourself a little in NY with your mommy? xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I hope you are doing some fun stuff today! Thinking of you!

Lisette- I am glad you are feeling better! I am counting down the weeks until second tri when hopefully my morning sickness will ease some. I am not complaining, it is just not the most pleasent part of this pregnancy.

Jessy- so did DH finish the job? or did you have to help him out LOL...


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- that's soooo wrong. Who would do that?! geeshhh.

AFM- no real weekend plans. Working a home show on Sunday (gotta love the construction industry...). Tomorrow my DH is working so I'll probably go to the mall and attempt to find a bathing suit for our trip next month. I'm not sure I'm up for the bikini while pregnant (random fact: I've NEVER owned a full piece bathing suit--- ever! and haven't owned a tankini since 7th grade)... although I'll probably break one out when we're staying in Daytona away from family. Clearly I'm bored at work, because my biggest issues is what to wear for a bathing suit on a vacation 3 weeks away. haha. I'll also probably look at some stores for some maternity wear. I think I'm going to have to give into fat pants soon... sad... and maybe I'll think about cleaning my house...then again, maybe not.

Any advice on maternity swimsuits?


----------



## Twinkie210

Are you planning on swimming alot or is it just for the trip? When I was pregnant with DS, I didn't buy a maternity swimsuit, just a regular one in a bigger size. It seemed to be alot cheaper that way! Plus you seem like you are so petite, you could probably get by with a regular suit in a bigger size. I bought a new suit last year before I lost weight, so I am hoping my regular one fits in June when we go on vaca, so I don't have to buy a maternity one!


----------



## themarshas

I bought a tankini in a size up but tried it on at home and hated it. I don't like how it floats over my bump and doesn't really hug it. IYKWIM. I'm not very wide, just round at my belly button so normal suits don't really fit in the right places. I'm looking for something swim and tan worthy


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls...i got the cutest pair of wedged for 75 percent off...15 bucksss...yayyy...started clomid already kicking in..sucks ass lol


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Lisa- I hope you are doing some fun stuff today! Thinking of you!
> 
> Lisette- I am glad you are feeling better! I am counting down the weeks until second tri when hopefully my morning sickness will ease some. I am not complaining, it is just not the most pleasent part of this pregnancy.
> 
> Jessy- so did DH finish the job? or did you have to help him out LOL...

LOLOL he finished the job but was traumatised cuz he wanted to have a bigger load in the cup LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmmm i'm having a jello shooter friday party tonight and i'm thinking of posting while drunk...guys i'm a hilarious drunk promisssss LOL. I say the stupidest shizz..hmmm...nuttin really different then the usual then LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wish all thr pupos can drunk togetherrrr


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I wish all thr pupos can drunk togetherrrr

Ditto!!


----------



## crystalclaro

Jessy ... you have me cracking up over here about the whole sperm thing. My hubby was lucky, they gave him a special condom to collect it from intercourse :) much easier on him that trying to produce on his own in a clinic filled with strange women walking around. lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

My dh did at home in cup then brought it to placeee


----------



## babydust818

OMG someone shitted in a cup?!?! WTF. People are nasty as fuck! You can tell just from someone doing that, that they're into real kinky shit. Prob taking shits on their womens chest. OOOOOOOO man. 

I'm a bad drunk too Jess. On Monday i did the most stupidest thing. I think i posted it on here? How i was running, thinking i could run soooo fast and i was! I was running soooooo fast and i couldn't stop, literally. So i landed in the gravel and no my whole leg is scuffed. It doesn't hurt anymore but it looks horrible. I'm such an idiot when drunk! Thankfully i was drunk because if i was sober i definitely would have cried LOL. I just started laughing so hard and OH was like OMGG ARE YOU OKAY. 

Work was for the birds today. It was awful. I'm just glad to finally be home. Sitting here eating salt and vinegar chips.. nomb nomb nomb.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Rach salt & vinager chips!!! Drueellinggg :) how been sweet pea?

Lisa baby awesome find on the wedges! Is NY getting hit with this crazy snow like us? Dam I was hoping spring was right around the corner!

Jessy girlie definately post drunk :) Any more symptoms or ikky goo btw? Keeping everything crossed baby!

Liz sooo excited for your gender scan Monday! I would say try Old Navy online for affordable maternity swimwear!

Happy weekend my PUPO girlies :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Jess did ya get DRUNK!? lol.

Ughhhh just today and tmrw and i'm done at work! I know it's going to seem like forever though. Wish i could just run and hide. And scream 'you can't catch me!' like Dale on Step Brothers. LOVE that movie. So our whole house smells like sewer. Any ideas on what it could be? At first it WAS the water. The water is now fine. Where the hell is that smell coming from?!?


----------



## jkb11

Morning girls. Wow Jess that made me laugh! Talk about disgusting ! Af flow is so gross. What's the saying... Like a crime scene in your pants:/ yuck. Hope she never shows for Jess it's almost test time! Lauren how did your interview go? Feeling better?


----------



## lauren10

i wanna get drunk with my girls too!! 

i'm still crappy, but I can deal because DD is totally better. The interview went great!! I might still have one or two more to go, but I'm feeling good I'll get one of the positions - there's a few openings for the same position. Kim sorry about a yucky AF...mine are always horrible too. 

How are you guys all doing? We watched Martha Marcy May Marlene last night...very weird movie!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its 50 here n beautiful so weird this time for ny we hardly had a winter.. which im happy bout!!

My sister knows a spot where the selling really nice leggings for 2 bucks in the city.wereguna take a ride lol im a legging whore haha

Lauren i never heard of that movieee
Rach kim everyone how r u wats everyonesplans tonighttt


----------



## crystalclaro

hello girls , how is everyones weekends going??? some drunkenness going on???
I'm trying to be patient with the sperm lab but it's so hard!!! I hope they don't have caller ID because I have been ringing them like a mad woman this morning.. lol


----------



## babydust818

whoa seriously? 4 posts in one whole day on PUPO!?!? That is not like us! I guess all of you are super busy this weekend. Hope y'all are having fun! I'm just sitting around like a couch potato. Work wore me out today and all i wanna do is relax. So depressed this evening because i saw a PG post with a FRER on facebook today. Very happy for them but totally took over my mood. Have been thinking about everything ever since. I seriously feel like TTC drives me to drink! LOL. It seriously is that big of a headache. I know y'all know how i feel. So damn frustrating when you've been TTC for 6 cycles after loss. It's so annoying and makes me want to just cry! I think i'm ovulating today. I ran out of CBFM sticks yesterday... stupid me! I didn't even test today for ovulation because i don't have any opks. Oh well. I think i may be O'ing because my boobs hurt this evening. OH and i DTD last night so we should be safe. Going to again tmrw. blahblahblah. Feel like i repeat myself over and over again. Cycle after cycle. I just wanna punch myself in the face LOL. Better yet punch my vagina and tell it to start waking up.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach i.kno its been dead on the weekends lol

Today o day for u yay!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

yes, yayyyy for O day.. although i don't even know if i am.

ugh i am just SO moody and mean this evening. after i got home it's like a switch turned and i just want to flip out on everyone! everyone is pissing me off. andrew (OH) is about to get his teeth knocked out. being so damn rude to me! i said "yeah fuck you" and hung up! LOL. i turned my phone off too. boo yah asshole! stick that in your juice box and suck it. ugh. i can't imagine how big of a bitch i'd be if i stayed pregnant. damn beast i tell ya!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kristin how r u hunni long time no talk xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach u shud def go to specialist if not pg this month...get everything checkd u kno?


----------



## Krippy

Hey Lisa...I am good. I have been stalking but not feeling really up for talking, etc. It is the end of winter and feeling really depressed. Need to spring to be here and the sun to shine and to have my rainbow...But I know you know how that feels! Just feeling stuck in limbo and waiting to get out. 

How are you doing hun?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I def kno wat u mean...sucks.i just had lo dd yesterday..very very hard....i just cant imagine having a baby after everything it seems so far out reach...hope it happens this month...

When can u start again? And did u have any testing ? Xoxox


----------



## Krippy

I hopefully can start by April if my meds work well. I go for blood tests next week to find out what my levels are...Kind of nervous. This is always the hard part they say is to find the right balance and dose with meds because everyone's thyroid is so different.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Truee i dont know much about thyroid..but i hope sooo much u cant start in april!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls, quick check in - super busy weekend of decorating but starting to look good! On our way to my cousin's 30th bday party now!
Hope everyones doing good?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey emma missss youuuuu

Im getting ready to clean...omg the excitement lol

Have a great time at party have a drink for me lol xo


----------



## Twinkie210

sorry, I haven't caught up yet. I have been so sick this weekend! I am calling the Dr. tomorrow to see if he can give me some meds to help with the nausea. I haven't been able to drink anything except milk and popcicles!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace that sucks and is awsum at the same time xo


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously Stace thats awsome!! Lololol i mean the sicker u r the better the numbers sooooo keep up with the pucking hunny hiihiii

Wow it was a quiet weekend here. I think everybody was on the go non stop so it s pretty normal. Ive partied all damn weekend omggg my FB is full of drunken posts lolol hilarious. 

Ahhh getting ready for my sunday cleaning im gonna kick some dust bunny bootayy sendings mucha hugs to all xxxxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning chicas :wave:

Hope u guys are all having great weekends! I did a super duper deep clean of my house yesterday & had my cousins & aunt over for dinner! MAN it felt amazing to have a bit of energy back but dammm I'm paying for it today! Lol my body is aching bad! Good thing I'm just chillin today :)

Stacie love its awesome but totally ikky at the same time! Good idea calling the Dr...are u getting some Gatoraide down atleast? Thinking of u...feel better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I just finished up my last day of work!!!!!! WOOHOO! It's SO weird. Definitely weird. So glad it's over with! Going to drink tonight!! It's on! can i get a toot toot??!!!

p.s. my house still smells like shit.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Just made a strawberry shake omgggggg delishhhh


----------



## jessy1101

OMFG OMFG soooo looks like i got some news...extremely fabulous incredible news and well..i wanted to absolutly post the picture showing this good news but my computer is being a biatch soooo i can post it tomorrow no prob.

Anywhoo as of 3 pm today according to a wonderfull FRER i got...........a super duper dark BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ya i'm in shock and pretty much freakin out lololol


----------



## babydust818

where's the pic jess??


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> where's the pic jess??

My computer keeps blockin the add on i triee to do. Im gonna have to use my work computer tomorrow to post it.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG OMG OMG Jessyyyy baby aaaahhhhhh soooo freakin happy for you baby cakes!!! Tears streaming dowm my face!!! YAY YOUPIE YAHOO!!! How feeling chica?!? Dam happy u got those last drinks in hun?!?! LMAO :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

all i hear are crickets......... 

hello........ anyone there??!! JESSY GOT HER BFP!

............................ cricket cricket..................................

hello......


----------



## jessy1101

Lololo Rach i think nobody is on lolol

Lisette im still freakin out here. Cant wait to post pics tomorrow hiihii


----------



## keepthefaithx

So exciting for my jess xxoooooo

November babyyyy our first


----------



## Krippy

OMG! So amazingly happy for you Jessy! 

WOOOO HOOOO!!!!!! :)

:happydance::happydance:

You must be on :cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

Where's everyone's water they been drinking? I want to sip on it. I need and want a baby!! LOL.


----------



## Krippy

Awesome Jessy! Super dark BFP and at 11 DPO! That is one strong bean!


----------



## jkb11

Awww Jess. I am crying:) I am so happy for you! Have you told hubby yet?!?! You have to give us all the details!!!!!!!! Looks like changing opk really worked for you! That gives me hope. Hugs hunny! Congrats.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy baby we need all the juicy details! Come on don't leave us hanging!!! Heyyy you know what? Mesina saw November right???? Wwwwaaaaaa maybe that's why??? Sooooo happy for u sweetie pie!


----------



## jkb11

I just keep smiling for you jess! So now you have to remind me once you switched opk did you o sooner or later?? How many days difference? And how often did you and hubby do it ? I am soooo excited!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh u guys thank you so much i luv u all sooo much xxxx

Hubby was right beside me when i took the frer and he was freakin out as bad as i was lolol he doesnt want us to tell anybody tho cuz of what happend last time with his family tellin everybody..we ll see i guess..

Kim those smileys saved the day!! I definetly think u should try them out. Seriously tho wait till u see that line im staying positive since it was that dark ooooooo


----------



## jkb11

Did you have any different symptoms? What made you test so soon?? Have you been keeping your poas addiction on the downlow ? Lol. Just kidding. Love ya;)


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette i thoUght of that too! She saw november as a time for pregnancy and joie sooo guess it meant birth and not conception makes sense.

Kim i o d later then what i thought. I usualy feel it at cd13 but i got my first smiley on cd14 and o d cd15! Sooo we were just missing the window me thinks.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Did you have any different symptoms? What made you test so soon?? Have you been keeping your poas addiction on the downlow ? Lol. Just kidding. Love ya;)

It was crazy ive been having tons of yellow cm and period cramps on and off since 8 dpo after that brown spotting. My boobies were on fire and the veines werereally sticking out i thought it was bruises lol.

I got woken up at 8 am with AF cramps and was convinced k this is it im out..but nuttin! White cervix and everything soooo i used a cheapy and there was a blurry line..but i had an evap before so nooo way was i 100% sure with that. Held my pee in till freakin 3 pm just in case bought a frer and as soon as the pee was bluring threw poof dark line right away i was like whaaaaaa no way!!

I started crying sooo much happy tears of course hapyyyyy


----------



## jkb11

Awww yay ! We should so write a book girls. Seriously our stories and journeys would make a great book/ show. So full of romance and roller coaster emotions!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Definately Kim!! Seriously I'm sitting here alone in my kitchen crying!!! Jessy that's amazing!!! I remember with my H too he didn't see the line & then got a digi & we waited together with the thing flipped down then said one two three & turned it over to see the words PREGNANT! Best freakin $$$ I ever spent! Go buy one tmmr just for that feeling chica! Amazing strong symptoms & dark line at 11dpo is super duper amazing stuff girlie! Did H say na na na na na I told u MY BOYS COULD SWIM!!! Poor guy with all that trauma last week! U better give him lots O love missy :) j/k I know you must be OVER da moon girlie! Enjoy every minute, you deserve it!!! I hope u start the next wave of beautiful BFP's up in here! xxxx


----------



## babydust818

omgosh just so in disbelief! craziness


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok Jessy for tonight we'll forgive ur butt! Go celebreat but tmmr we want you back here lots! xoxo

Rach are you officially in the 2WW girlie? I'm keeping everything crossed for u!! How's the house smell? Did u google some remedies?

Kim how was the first week on the new job sweetie? 

Lisa you doing ok hunni? Hope the side effects aren't too bad this cycle & may it be ur last one for a very long time :hugs:

Liz - Gender Scan tmmr!!! What time girlfriend? Sssoooo exciting :)

Lauren & stacie hope u girls r feeling better! 

Emma, Kristen, Crystal :wave:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey lisette def feeling better then first round clomid..mayne my bodys adapting and i will b joining u all soon...how r u hunni


----------



## NewbieLisette

You are definately gunna be joining us real soon baby! First PUPO twins & don't u forget it :) I'm happy to hear its a little easier on ur body this round! :hugs:

I'm doing ok, up alone still waiting for H to get home from work!!! Wwwaaaa he did like a 16hour shift today but the big rush will be over tmmr so hopefully I get him back then :) Gonna start reading the new Sophie Kinsella book "I've got ur number"! Have u guys read Shopoholic? If not order the entire series ASAP if so u understand how much I miss Becky & I've heard the main girl in this book is very close to Becky :) YAY!


----------



## MrsMoo72

OH.MY.GOD!!!! I woke up to jessy's BFP yipeeeeeeeeee! Sooooooo happy for you babe!!!!!!! Eeeeekkkk!!


----------



## babydust818

im drunk................!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette i adore everything Sophie kinsella!!! Have u read Can you keep a secret? The undomestic godess? She also wrote tons pf stuff under her real name Madeleine Wickam which r awsome!! Im getting I got your number this week!

I promiss to post tons today i was so excited im up an hour and a half earlier then usual lololol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jessssa did u pee on another one today lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its fun to watch get darkerrrrr gotta call today n get appointment!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette ur not a tiny bit pal anymore....lol thats like 4-8 weeks lol


----------



## babydust818

omg my head is still spinning and i'm still kinda drunk omfg make it stttttopppppp!!!!!!!!!! LOL

jesssssss i wanna see them pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach lol its 830!!!!

Drunk!? Lol

jess pics..wtf!


----------



## lauren10

O. M. F. G. Jessy!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!! Yay! Love you bunches so happy for you!!!!

One by one we're all getting our bfps!!

I'm feeling worse today. I'm sitting at a gross mall waiting to get seen at a clinic because my doc is out this week. Blah! 

Rach sober up baby, it's Monday! 

Love all you girls, Jess so happy for you


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG Jessy that is awesome!!!!! I can't believe I didn't read at all yesterday! F'ing morning sickness, LOL. I am super excited for you!

I agree the smiley OPKs are the best. 

Where is that pic????


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOOLOL ok ok due to extremely popular demand i've got a nice lil tripple threat for you all!!

The cheapy test that started everything.


The 11 DPO FRER BFP at 3 pm yesterday


ANDDDDDDDDD the BFP at 6 AM this morning 12 DPO


:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Whatcha all think bout that?? I've seriously got a good feeling that this time it feels right!! 

Once again i recommend smiley digital opks to all they helped me conceive no damn doubt about it!

Poor DH had to get his jizzy for nuttin...ohhh well whatevez LOL


----------



## Krippy

I am so excited for your :baby:
You will need to buy supplies soon :crib:
because I know this bean will be strong for you :bodyb:
You must be going crazy :headspin:
So happy for you again! I just can't get over it because you were so quiet with you testing! There was no build up just the announcement! Yaaaahhh!


----------



## Krippy

Feeling cheeky this morning! You have made my week Jessy! I feel so much better...I love hearing good news! Feels like all of our BFPs are so close because of yours! Thank you!


----------



## jkb11

Gorgeous bfps !!!! And wow so early on!


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> LOLOOLOL ok ok due to extremely popular demand i've got a nice lil tripple threat for you all!!
> 
> The cheapy test that started everything.
> View attachment 345754
> 
> 
> The 11 DPO FRER BFP at 3 pm yesterday
> View attachment 345756
> 
> 
> ANDDDDDDDDD the BFP at 6 AM this morning 12 DPO
> View attachment 345757
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Jessy. the line looks a lot stronger this morning!!! repost mesinas prediction again if u have it!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> LOLOOLOL ok ok due to extremely popular demand i've got a nice lil tripple threat for you all!!
> 
> The cheapy test that started everything.
> View attachment 345754
> 
> 
> The 11 DPO FRER BFP at 3 pm yesterday
> View attachment 345756
> 
> 
> ANDDDDDDDDD the BFP at 6 AM this morning 12 DPO
> View attachment 345757
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Congrats Jessy. the line looks a lot stronger this morning!!! repost mesinas prediction again if u have it!!

I know and like i said i did the first test at 3pm yesterday and the 2nd this morning at 6am so it got darker in a 12 hour period!! Me thinks this is mucho mucho good lololol

Of course i still have the prediction!! I think she just mixed up the conceiving part cuz she was soo adamant for november lolol

Hello Jessica,

I have done your reading today regarding your future pregnancy. I do my best to include as much detail as I can, but if there is something that doesnt make sense please email me for clarification. This is only to clarify and please allow a few days for me to respond as I can be quite busy.



Enjoy your reading!



Your Reading



Past: Spirit have a message for you regarding this miscarriage  that soul had chosen not to come at that time. I feel a fear and newness to this souls energy and the timing didnt seem right for the soul to enter and come here. There is a belief that the soul of the person does not enter at conception, but rather somewhere in the pregnancy and often during the second trimester when the real energies of that child are developing. I get this feeling that the opportunity was presented to that soul to come, but that the choice was not to be now. I feel the same soul will enter your life again  but I believe that you will give birth to a rather new soul in this life, a child that will not have been here many times before. You will have the honor of showing that child the wonders of the world, getting to teach and aid in their growth and development. There is a wonderful innocence to new souls, an amazing strength and awe that they present. 



It is difficult to interpret Mother Nature and the ways of Spirit sometimes. You have not missed an opportunity for a child, nor should you hang onto the mourning of that soul  the same child will come again and I feel the timing will be better and much more right for that childs experience here on this Earth and for you and your partners. However it does not take away the trauma that you felt, the utter pain and heartbreak that you experienced  all very real and very difficult to comprehend unless you have been there yourself. But there is nothing wrong with you, nor should you ask yourself if there is anything you could have done better or differently. If you continue to take care of yourself, your body, your mind and emotions, then you will provide the best chances for a healthy and magnificent pregnancy ahead. 



Present: Here I see you still in the energy of your miscarriage, although you come across in the reading as trying hard to let things go and look forward to another pregnancy ahead. I believe that you will still have worries once you are pregnant again, particularly through those initial weeks until your second trimester  so do your absolute best to ensure that you keep your stress levels down and if it helps talk to your unborn baby and reassure yourself and the child that he or she is welcome and will be very loved. These things help create positive energy and help you feel more relaxed with establishing the pregnancy. I dont feel you will have to worry, I do not believe that a miscarriage will happen again and sense that you will be very happy with how things progress.



Future: I feel a temporary sense of insecurity, however this feels for a positive reason  I believe it is because of a pregnancy ahead. Spirit had given me a sense of November for conception and when I laid out my cards to indicate a timing, November also came up as a time to conceive and fall pregnant. I believe you have nothing to worry about, I sense the pregnancy proceeding and feel a lot of happiness surrounding this. 

It is hard for me to tell the sex of this particular child, as I feel both a male and female energy in your life. I believe you will end up with two children, a boy and a girl ahead. Both of these energies are unborn and I suspect that the male child will come first, with a female to follow later. I believe this because his energy is very strong and feels more determined now  I believe that he will be a strong willed boy with a lot of energy. He also feels like the new soul that I picked up earlier  whereas the girl feels like an old soul who is here to teach you all many things. Both children will be well loved and cherished by you and your partner.



My best advice is take care of yourself first and foremost. Make peace with the miscarriage and the emotions that you felt there and try to put those behind you and trust your body, it will not fail you  nor did it fail you before. The energies simply were not right and that child will still make his way to you shortly. Perhaps you will find him to be a child that does things his way often! Including conception and birth! 



Good luck! 



Blessings,

Mesina 

For more information about me and a full list of the readings I offer, please see my website:
Psychic Whispers
Psychic Readings by Mesina

Contact: [email protected]
Psychic Whispers on Facebook


----------



## jessy1101

I swear i could not of done any of this without you guys!! And DH's phenomenal jizzy! I would most definetly like to thank the weiner for all he has spewed into my cooch. It has made me the woman i am today pouaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh

Let's get more BFP on the chopping block now plzzzzz


----------



## babydust818

that is craziness about November!! Mesina is just awesome. I reread mine and she says I'd conceive in March. I thought I'd get a bfp in March but guess not! like my baby would have been born in about a month.... so weird if I get pregnant then. it would make sense. the reason I miscarried was bcz the baby got the timing wrong. thought itwas suppose to be born in March but needed to be conceived in March. weird how things work. but what am I talking about. wishful thinking


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> that is craziness about November!! Mesina is just awesome. I reread mine and she says I'd conceive in March. I thought I'd get a bfp in March but guess not! like my baby would have been born in about a month.... so weird if I get pregnant then. it would make sense. the reason I miscarried was bcz the baby got the timing wrong. thought itwas suppose to be born in March but needed to be conceived in March. weird how things work. but what am I talking about. wishful thinking

Ditto for me it's creepy how it gets all tied in with november u know? It was just meant i guess..


----------



## jessy1101

Wow i cant believe only 2 more days for feb!! That's cray cray..and we put our clocks ahead next week!!

Hello BBQ till 7 pm in gorgeous sunshine mhhmmm me likey!!


----------



## Krippy

Hey girls...Did Mesina cost money? I am curious about this?! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> Hey girls...Did Mesina cost money? I am curious about this?! :)

11$ Canadian for me. She's been extremely spot on for practicly every shot so far.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for Marc's jizzy haha!!! Seriously jess im sooooo happy for you! You deserve this for keeping us all (in)sane through this!!

I just asked ds what he's been doing at nursery today & he said eating cheese, bowling & playing outside on a horse hahahaha!!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yay for Marc's jizzy haha!!! Seriously jess im sooooo happy for you! You deserve this for keeping us all (in)sane through this!!
> 
> I just asked ds what he's been doing at nursery today & he said eating cheese, bowling & playing outside on a horse hahahaha!!!

LOLOOL yupp he's got some real lil troopers for sure!

Noo u got it wrong you guys have been keeping me from going full on cray cray! Wuv every single one of u girlies!

LOL DS lololol


----------



## lauren10

So awesome Jessy....that's a good 'n strong bfp!


----------



## keepthefaithx

So now its me rach kris kim crystal and emma right??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh, sucks you guys. Dh wants to wait another month...hope this is a short cycle for me...


----------



## lauren10

hang in there Emma! very soon!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Lauren, Im trying to think - it's only 4 weeks, that will fly by...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Bfps all around!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Isnt liz getting her gender scan today???


----------



## babydust818

OMG this headache won't go away! I think it's because i'm over tired. Running on 5 hrs of sleep. zzzzzzzzzzzzz.

It's BEAUTIFUL outside today!!!!!!!! 64 degrees. I got the windows opened.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jealous rach - it's pissing down rain here...


----------



## babydust818

Awh i'm sorry Emma.. i hate rain. It's so depressing......

So i had the wildest dream 2 nights ago. I always remember my dreams and they are always so damn crazy. Well i had a dream OH went to work. Then this guy i know came over and tried to make moves on me. I kept tellin him NO and then he kinda forced himself onto me and put his wee wee in my pee pee. He said he wanted to see what it felt like LMAO so then he pulled out and i was like "uhh omg did you precum in me?" and he said idk. Well then i ended up pregnant and didn't know if it was OH or his LMFAO! Talk about Maury or Jerry Springer!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma what if u just do the the whole NTNP? Since u know it's not reallyyyy trying....kinda..sorta...

Rach ok chica that is one screwy dream oooooooooooooooo...

It was Liz's gender scan today!!

Can we get some hugeeeeeeeeee BFP all around!! Pretty pwease with huge cherries on top??? Mhhh....and ice cream with marshmellow...jet puff <3 <3 <3


----------



## MrsMoo72

If only jess - dh won't go for that! He doesnt think ntnp is even a thing - he thinks it counts as trying :-( Silly me for marrying an intelligent guy hehe!!


----------



## themarshas

OMG!!!!!!!! I MISSED SO MUCH!
I've had a ridiculously busy day at work so I haven't had time to get on. Then I get on and I see that Jessy got her BFP!!!!!! Congratulations! Literally made me want to jump up and down at my desk!
Stick Bean! Stick!

Stace- Hope your sickness eases soon! I can't imagine having m/s from hell!

Lauren- hope you're feeling better!

Krippy- I completely understand about having the mid-winter blahs!

AFM- I've had a super busy weekend and I'm dyinnngggg for it to be 5:30! only 2.5hrs! Can't wait to find out if Baby is a boy or girl! I put a poll on Fb and most people are voting boy. I heard this summer is a summer of girls though and I feel girl... who knows! I'm happy either way and just hoping this bean is growing like a weed still. Back to work I go...


----------



## jessy1101

Liz i'm calling boy for u too! 

Yesssss stick beany stick!! Bring on tons of morning sickness, boobie sizzling and lots of drippy vagina juice!! I want it allllllllllllllllllll


----------



## babydust818

I think it's a girl


----------



## MrsMoo72

I vote girl too....cant wait to find out!!


----------



## crystalclaro

wooot woot Congrats Jessy !!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess does it feel real yet???

Getting slammed today at work but sssooooo excited for Liz's gender scan in a few hours :) I'm voting boy!


----------



## Krippy

Liz...I am voting boy for you! But I am never right...We will see! :) So excited to hear!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Jess does it feel real yet???
> 
> Getting slammed today at work but sssooooo excited for Liz's gender scan in a few hours :) I'm voting boy!

OMG my whole chest feels like it's on fire sooo...it's definetly a reminder lololol :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

YEA BABY!!!!! Heartburn City!!!!! Loving it!!!! Did you call your Dr? Will go for HGC levels and stuff?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> YEA BABY!!!!! Heartburn City!!!!! Loving it!!!! Did you call your Dr? Will go for HGC levels and stuff?

OMGGG nooo it's not heartburn it's my boobs that i have trouble even keeping my shirt on they tinggle and fizzle non stop i'm going cray cray!! And lovin every minute of it lolol 

Yuppp i've got my dr appointment on the 9th soo next friday. And my 8 week scan is on the 28th of march!!

She wants to do some blood work about once a week the first few weeks depending on the numbers. If they go high really fast it will be reassuring. Last time it only went to 7000 at 7 weeks sooo we're hoping it goes wayyy higher then that right away!! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jkb11

I vote a boy for Liz! I was wrong with Lauren:)


----------



## crystalclaro

hey anyone else have a sperm analyzes done??? they called about my husbands sperm, they said " everything looks great except his morphology is only 8% and we like it to be at 14%" is there anyway to improve morphology???


----------



## keepthefaithx

I said girl lauren and boy for liz im always right i feel lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

I just got the weirdest gush on yellowy cm wtf...lol yyyyyy


----------



## themarshas

We are having a boy! Most Definetly a boy haha. Still growing like crazy and about a week ahead. 10 ozs and hb of 151.


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh! A boy...so excited for you Liz! Do you have boy names picked out?

RJ was about 9 weeks ahead at our 20 week scan and he was 9 pounds 10 ounces at 39 1/2 weeks. Watch out! lol You will do great! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I knew it!!!!!!!!! Congrats hunni xoxo cant wait for pics


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal i forgot what my hubs was...

I kno the dr said they r really fast good morph his count slightly low bit he says that hapens alot with sa teating..


----------



## jkb11

Awww a boy! Congrats. Nothing like having a son. They love their mommas. Wouldn't trade mine for anything:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wud love a son!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Names!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww Liz YAY for a PUPO baby boy :) wonderful news he's growing nice & strong and a hb of 151...sooo much for fast hb = girl hun!lol 
Congrats sweetie xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette is guna b girl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette did ur u/s tech have a guess??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol thank you Lisa - everyone keeps telling me girl soooo much that now I'm convinced as well! If its a boy ill be shocked! Lol my u/s tech didn't guess...said he couldn't (and he's the best supposedly for u/s) which made everyone say even more its gotta be a girl cuz a boy they would have seen signs by 12w5d when I went! Plus it was ssooooo stubborn to turn the way the Dr needed so again must be a girl :) lol honestly though having a momma's boy first would be such a blessing ...nice easy going like H's character lil boy to ease me into motherhood! Either way I'm gunna be thrilled as we all are :) Lisa babe don't forget my prediction for u...get those twin girl names ready :) xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

I am always right....lol xox


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay twins i wish! dont wry we r all set w names for them lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm sure sweetie :) the cutest lil pouty lip beauty's!!! 

All my close friends said boy or unsure last time & this time such strong girl vibes...we'll see...April 12th...a lifetime away it seems! I changed my status for u girle...been thining about it for a while but didn't wanna jinx it...ur right though...14weeks tmmr so I gotta start just enjoying & not worrying :) How u feeling tonight Lisa? Sooo quiet here hun? Liz we need beautiful boy names girl! Talk to us :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

It is dead lol

I am okayy...last day clomid tmaro..its just hard....

Fertility meds kick ur ass!!! I have my follie apt monday and hopefully getting my ovidrel then...im feeling good about this month tho!

If i concieve will b due on turkey day!

Wat r ur name choices lisette???

Names liz!!


----------



## babydust818

If i am pregnant i will be due November 13. I WISH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im rooting for u rach!!! I hope its our month


----------



## babydust818

Me too Lisa, me too.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Like seriuosly we all need to b preg together.....


----------



## babydust818

i agree too. it would be so much easier and a happier state of mind to know we all are pregnant! it's a beautiful thing. i hope we can all be pregnant together at some point. I'm willing to wait another month for Mesina's prediction to be true ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

U get so sick of disappointments its like how much can we take!

This has gotta b our month!


----------



## babydust818

HAS TO BE or else i'm killing myself




jk.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Me toooo lolo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for boy Liz - I was wrong again haha!! So that's a Colby Allen right?! 

Happy 14 weeks lisette!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh Yay for baby boy! I am always behind LOL. DS was the calmest best baby ever. Boys are wonderful and the really do love their Mamas! I also had a very easy pregnancy with DS (don't ask about the delvery though LOL). I hope your's goes easy on his mama too!

Excited for your Follicle scan Lisa! Fingers crossed you have some nice big ones growing!

Rach- Everything crossed for you this month! November would be an awesome time to be big and pregnant! Nice and cool, LOL.

Emma- I am sure 4 weeks will fly by!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so I got some medicine from my Dr. he prescribed Zofran, which is an anti nausea drug. It did take the nausea away and I was able to eat and drink more easily, BUT then I had terrible stomach pains. He only prescribed me 30 pills, which says I can take them every six hours or as needed. I am trying not to take more than two a day so they last 2 weeks. Hopefully by then the nausea will be subsiding some.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey stace how are u feeling hunni??

thinking of ya!

yea i go monday 945, ovidrel should arrive today.
i am hoping for at least 3 follicles this time-

but guys i feel like honestly last time we did it TOO much last time...look..lol

i o'd on feb 5ish..we had sex the tuesday, thursday & friday before...shot on feb 4, did it 2 times that day and sunday & once monday...

maybe his sperm was too "shitty" by all that sex--

this is the plan this month...lol

when i get the shot do it with in 12 hours, and 1 time a day, maybe 2 one day-

what u guys think i need a game plan!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am having alot of cramping, im hoping thats a sign of more then 2 follies!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I am feeling just a little sick today, so way better than the last few days! I think your plan sounds good. I think my DH has a low count or something, because we only dtd twice the cycles we got pregnant and we did it once a day for 4 days straight all the other cycles. It might just be a coincidence, but I really don't think so.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie hunni that's awesome you got some relief! Hope the tummy can adjust now :hugs:

Lisa I think it sounds like a better plan...same with me...both cycle we go PG we ended up only BD'ing once withing the 2-3day window when I O'ed...Every little bit of me crossed! We ALL need to be PUPO Bump Buddies NOW!!!!!!

As far as names we haven't gotten the book back out yet...maybe once we know the sex but I'm still kinda set on Melina or Oliva for a girl and Mark or Matthew for a boy :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

do you think u could bd too much tho? 

i heard mix opinions from mds online...

some people say the more you have sex better chance.. some say opposite, what ya think??

i love both names u picked for girls.

if you cant decide you can do Olivia Melina or Melina Olivia, both sound beautiful!

xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

its all about timing i guess..we did it so much i was sure we caught the egg!

sucks!

fxd for march bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think im guna get a pandora bracelet!

im looking online and the charms i think its super cuteeeee

do you guys have one??


----------



## themarshas

Hey all! Sorry for the lack of updating. I was too lazy to log onto my computer last night haha and updating from my phone is a pain. We're excited that it's a boy. My DH is very happy to have a little boy to do things with and looking forward to putting our kid into every sport at a young age- including Racing. Poor kid! But I'm excited! I think a boy will definetly easier to start with although it would have been nice to know that we could overcome DH's family genetics. Oh welll, maybe next time. We've always said that if we have two boys we'd adopt a girl so either way I'll get my girl someday. I feel better knowing that I've gained 10lbs but our little one is also growing ahead of schedule too!


----------



## themarshas

As for names, We picked Colby Allen but my sister is currently debating between Cole and Jackson so we may go with Caleb Allen (my DH's original choice) if she goes with Cole because we wouldn't want them having the same nicknames. We've decided that we aren't telling people our name choice until after my sister names her little one, and maybe not until our's is here.


----------



## keepthefaithx

10lbs for 18 weeks is great liz!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I love caleb too cuteee


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awesome news all around Liz and adorbale names :)

Thanks Lisa...only girl names matter anyways right :winkwink:

Where is our newest PREGGO!???!!!! POKE POKE!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhhhh mmm geeee i feel like a waddling wale this morning lolol. My titties r killing me, i'm bloate im the freakin wazooo anddd last night i was eating my all time fav thing in the world which is chinese food made me sooo sick last night damn...

Congrats on the teeny weenie peenie Liz!! Told ya it would b a boy!!

Leese we only bd'd once the morning i got my smiley once that night and once the night right after.


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Awesome news all around Liz and adorbale names :)
> 
> Thanks Lisa...only girl names matter anyways right :winkwink:
> 
> Where is our newest PREGGO!???!!!! POKE POKE!!!!

LOLOOL i'm here i'm here!! Big assss sore boobies and all LOL


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! Liz congrats honey!!

Jessy glad you're feeling so pregnant. Love it!

Lisa I still stand by my every other day theory on your week of O. I'm 3 for 3 with it! I have a pandora bracelet that my aunt got me, only have 3 charms so far, but one is an angel for my angel baby!

I'm home sick today, not getting better. :( dr gave me antibiotics just in case, but he said to hold off until I get fevers because then it could be pneumonia. Hopefully this day of rest will help!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Lauren u ok sweety? Sending u tons of positive vibes!! It's crazy tho how this time feels sooo different compared to the first time. Hopefully this is all really good stuff.

How is everybody today???? When is everybodie's next O time-ish??? Kim r u gonna use smiley's this time??? I definetly think they are good stuff!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope u feel better lauren!

thanks for the advice girls..

if i should be oing around mar 6, ill start doing every other day soon!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jesssss how are ya!!!

big boobies huh? niceeeee!!!

i am oing in about a week i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls! I'll live. I keep checking the baby because I'm worried it will affect her somehow, but she seems fine :)

I'm rooting for you girls, it will happen!!!!! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jesssss how are ya!!!
> 
> big boobies huh? niceeeee!!!
> 
> i am oing in about a week i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously i just look down and bammmm there right there up in mah face LOLOL. I keep grabbing them non-stop gotta be carefull or people might think i'm a sex depraved maniac...hmm...s'all good :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Aww Lauren...Hope you feel better hun and it isn't anything serious! I also agree with the every other day O week...I think every day depletes your DH's sperm!

Glad you got some meds to help you feel better Stace...Don't worry you are almost out of the morning sickness woods and you will be sailing through second tri. :)

I love the name Lisette and Liz...Names are so hard because it always seems that someone you know has a baby named that or it is their name! Lisette I think you are having a boy just to let you know... ;)

Jessy...glad this bean feels different to you! I am still so excited for you!

Rach, Crystal, Emma, and Lisa...This is your month! Keep positive! Thinking of you!

I am headed for my first blood tests since being put on thyroid meds today! Hoping that they are working and we won't have to fiddle too much with the dose and we get lucky and it is the right dosage right off the bat! FXd that my body will cooperate and be able to TTC soon! On the brighter side I did O on the weekend so it looks like my cycle is only 1 week off since the miscarriage! Now just hoping the witch doesn't take too long to rear her ugly head and I can get back on track! 

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris hey hunni!

Yay for your appointment! Let us know asap!!..your guna get answers & be able to ttc soon!! I cant wait for you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xoxoxox


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Leese...Probably won't find out the test results until Thursday or Friday but here's hoping that things are finally going as planned for me! I need some good news! 

Hope the fertility meds aren't too rough on you this time around...I am really hoping to see your BFP on here this month! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:thank you

honestly this time is ALOT better w clomid side effects, im so happy, i felt like death last time...

i am having on and off cramping which is normal i am hoping on monday he says at least 3 follies ready to go.. that would be wonderful!

ur starting up again in april right god willing everything goes well w ur testing and meds??(which im sure it will and you'll be preggo right away!!!)

<3


----------



## jessy1101

That's awsome Lisa that ur feelin way better this shot. Last time i know the meds made u feel like pooo.

Anybody got some uber super duper plans this weekend??


----------



## Twinkie210

Poor Lauren, I hope you feel better soon!

Yay for big boobies Jessy! Mine are just now starting to get bigger and I will need a new bra soon. They are only sore off an on, but I think it may be because I already have DS and they have went through a whole pregnancy before.

I love the name Caleb! Very cute.


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- FX'd for a good blood test!

No major plans this weekend, we will probably go out for my Mom's Bday that is about it. I really hope I am feeling well so I can have a decent meal!


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- Yay for sore boobies! May they get larger but not more painful!  Mine still have sore days... probably because they are still growing ridiculously! 

It was recommended that I gain 10lbs in 20 weeks to be on track. So I pretty much am as our little one is measuring 20 weeks. Makes me feel better about feeling ginormous. My sister sent me her maternity pants and I am super excited to start wearing comfy pants!! But I know that once I start wearing them I'll never want to go back... so I'm trying to hold off haha


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- I hope you feel better soon! Being sick bites!! I've literally been avoiding people because they are all sick and I REFUSE to catch it.

Also, I updated my baby registry with boy stuff today it was exciting!


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz, I don't know how you are holding out on the maternity pants. I would wear mine now if I wouldn't look like a crazy person! LOL. But I guess I didn't start wearing maternity clothes with DS until 20 weeks, but I think it will be a lot sooner with this one. I am still so bloated and I don't think it is going away anytime soon. Good news is DH says he can't tell I am that bloated, so maybe it is just me that notices!


----------



## themarshas

I most definetly have a bump but it's pretty high (clearly the wives tales lie) so it's not an issue until I sit down. My belly bands are coming in handy (thank you dear sister) but so far my butt still fits in most my pants! yay!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks again girlies. 

Kristin good luck at the appt!

I've gained 8 pounds so far but have been in maternity pant since like 8 weeks! Lol. Plus I was 2 pounds over my usual weight when I started.


----------



## jessy1101

I'm happy that any weight i'll be gaining for the summer i can wear super cute summer dresses. It will be soooo comfy!! I dont think i'll need a new coat right?? I mean early november so i should be ok with what i have now?? Hmmm....


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I'm happy that any weight i'll be gaining for the summer i can wear super cute summer dresses. It will be soooo comfy!! I dont think i'll need a new coat right?? I mean early november so i should be ok with what i have now?? Hmmm....

You may be able to get by with just some sweaters. I picked up a maternity jacket when I was pregnant last time (clearanced from Walmart). You might want to start browsing the clearance racks or second had stores. I doubt I even use it this time though, unless we get a cold snap in September.

Your DH doesn't look too big, but my favorite thing to do was steal DH's clothes when I was pregnant with DS, especially his boxer shorts to sleep in. He would get so mad, but hey the least he could do was share. I tried to make sure to steal the nice ones though ;) I stole his T-shirts too, LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

JESS LOL

you have a while see how big ya get lol

as far as cute summer dresses hell yea. a big belly in summer dresses is so cute to me!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy that any weight i'll be gaining for the summer i can wear super cute summer dresses. It will be soooo comfy!! I dont think i'll need a new coat right?? I mean early november so i should be ok with what i have now?? Hmmm....
> 
> You may be able to get by with just some sweaters. I picked up a maternity jacket when I was pregnant last time (clearanced from Walmart). You might want to start browsing the clearance racks or second had stores. I doubt I even use it this time though, unless we get a cold snap in September.
> 
> Your DH doesn't look too big, but my favorite thing to do was steal DH's clothes when I was pregnant with DS, especially his boxer shorts to sleep in. He would get so mad, but hey the least he could do was share. I tried to make sure to steal the nice ones though ;) I stole his T-shirts too, LOL.Click to expand...

Ya DH is 5"8 and 175 pounds sooo his clothes are big on me just not big big. Still tho they would fit no prob i think.

Thymes mat store has uber amazing things here but shizzz $$$$$


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> JESS LOL
> 
> you have a while see how big ya get lol
> 
> as far as cute summer dresses hell yea. a big belly in summer dresses is so cute to me!

And a bikini!! I strongly believe that preg women r super sexy in a bikini!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

My dh is 6'1 260 lol

my muscle man lol

def i love to see preggo girls rocking the bikini!!!


----------



## babydust818

blah blah blah.

i seriously feel like hitting someone.

everything is pissing me off and it's not just today, it's been like this for 3 days.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess btw they have alot of flowy dresses on forever on sale for like 13-17 bucks...super cute, i ordered like 4 of them to wear all spring summer and hopefully ill have a belly by then!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach noooo whats rong? Maybe its hormones!!! Sucks i know!!!


----------



## babydust818

i don't know what it is but man i'm fine one second, then i hear something i don't like and then just FLIP THE F OUT. OH is getting lit every damn day because he's being so stupid. He pisses me off. I go HAM on him. He probably hates me but idgaf. i'm just so miserable and need a punching bag downstairs.


----------



## keepthefaithx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Its gotta be hormones and a mix of ttc madness!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol breathe breathe!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach what does ham on him mean? Lol


----------



## babydust818

hard as a motherfucker lol... basically went crazy on him

i agree it has to be horomones but i hope that's a good sign and not a bad one.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope its a good sign for you too!!!!

both my pregnancies in the beggining my hormones were wacky & my main symptom has been back pain & fatigue, also shortness of breathe, had that both times!!

now w prometrium, if your preg or not same symptoms, thats lovely huh? so you dont know wtf it is preg or prometrium, i KNEW i was pregnant this month, obviously not, was the prometrium..

waaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## themarshas

Rach- maybe its a good sign?! Although, if you're preggo you're poor OH has a rough 9 months ahead haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just read that if you save all ur spermies til your fertile days and abstain more then a week, the count will be higher but the "good" sperm will decrease..i really feel this 2 a day shit for 3 days that my dr said ruined it for me...im guna do it the night before the shot, and 1 time a day for 36 hours after that......

the more i read the more im like wtf lol

i never did 2 a days in the passed...


----------



## jessy1101

Rach that can be an extremely good sign!!

All i know is last night we got chinese take out cuz we got home too late from collecting his pay at his boss's house. So we're in the car at freakin 6:30 pm going home i'm hungry as fuckkk and he starts teasing me cuz i'm hungry. I was like listen fuckerrr i'm mad as hell right now u dont wanna mess with me!! Naturaly he just started teasing me more till i threatned him with bodily harm...boo ya biatchhh!!

Leese i've seen the dresses from Forever 21 and i will definetly grab me some of those!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i just read that if you save all ur spermies til your fertile days and abstain more then a week, the count will be higher but the "good" sperm will decrease..i really feel this 2 a day shit for 3 days that my dr said ruined it for me...im guna do it the night before the shot, and 1 time a day for 36 hours after that......
> 
> the more i read the more im like wtf lol
> 
> i never did 2 a days in the passed...

There are so many contradictions all the time! I just know ur DH should do a ...clean out jizzy wise..at least every 3-4 days to have new sperm all the time. It's better then keepin it too long.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess what days should i bd then...i get nervous to skip u know...

I was thinking maybe sat, monday, tuesday, wedsday, maybe thurs. If i get trigger monday i should be oing 24hours or so after...


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess what days should i bd then...i get nervous to skip u know...
> 
> I was thinking maybe sat, monday, tuesday, wedsday, maybe thurs. If i get trigger monday i should be oing 24hours or so after...

Ya that should b good i think!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Def no more 2 a days tho.... If figure do a break from sat to mon give dh a rest sunday lol


----------



## jessy1101

Quick question i've been getting the really yucky bloaty AF cramps this isnt naturaly a bad thing right? I would of been getting AF tomorrow sooo...??


----------



## babydust818

Jess hunny i'm sure you're fine! Symptoms vary so much between different women. It's probably just the baby burring inside of your uterus!! Don't over think too much and try not to pay sooo much attention to what you're feeling. You will drive yourself loco!

Lisa i bet it is so hard for you with taking all that extra junk because you do feel unnormal things that you think is a good sign. I'm sorry. This is our month (march) we will be #12 and 13 on the list!!!!

AFM, idk what is going on. I believe i O'd 2-3 days ago. I'm not sure of course LOL but today my lower back is crampy. Am i O'ing now instead? I had this same feeling a little last night but right now i'm feeling it again. Feels achy/crampy.


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Rach deep down i know it's fine just scary. But it's not painfull cramps it's sicky bloaty yucky cramps beurkkkkkk


----------



## keepthefaithx

as long as its not really painfull jess def normal!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i started taking extra folic acid too!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> as long as its not really painfull jess def normal!

Nope not painfull they make me feel gross and sick LOL.

Some people heated up some major nastyyyy smelly stuff here and ickkkkkk


----------



## keepthefaithx

very normal!!!

i am so ready to go homeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## babydust818

grrrrrrr I'm about to flip out on oh dad!!! he just came over and was outside and did something and now the cable and internet doesn't work. like wtf!!!!! leave shit alone. this isnt your house!!! 

I think I need to go back to bed but I only been up an HR. I am so tired right now still. I want to deck someones teeth out!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jess, I had nasty bloaty cramps for a few days, I even had some brown and red spotting around 4/5 weeks and so far everything is fine. But it is really hard not to think the worst you know? Most of the time my cramps are gas, LOL. Remember you uterus is way down in your pelvis still, so more than likely your "bloaty" cramps are some lovely digestive symptoms. I usually feel better after I let one rip, LOL (ok probably oversharing hihihi).


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- that's pretty normal. Be forewarned: your bowels take a while to figure out what they want to do so that might really be the cramping issue. And I found that started pretty early on for me. I had cramps (period like light ones) for the first 3 months when I would have had my period and my midwife said thats pretty normal because your hormones are trying to figure out what's going on. My aunt even had period bleeding the same as normal all the way through her pregnancy. Everyone is different.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Me too...this day is dragging ASS!!!!!!

Jessy baby soo happy you're feeling all hungry and ikky and stuff! YAY :) Thyme has a buy any 2things in the store and get the 3rd at 5$ right now so maybe check out the sale stuff!!

Lauren sweetie feel better real soon doll xxxx

Stacie OMG almost 9weeks girlie!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!!

Emma :wave: thank you for the congrats! I feel really PG these days! LOL How you been? twisting H's arm working any?

Rach loads of good vibes ur way girlie :hugs:

Lisa sounds like a good plan hunni!

Kristen :wave: you feeling better sweetie? xo


----------



## Krippy

I agree with Stace Jessy! Your cramps are prob a combo of digestive cramps and your uterus stretching. I had them like crazy with RJ and I had a perfect 1st and 2nd tri...I wouldn't be worried unless you are in major pain and there is bleeding! :)

Sorry you are having such a crappy day Rach...Hope it gets better.


----------



## Krippy

Yep feeling better Lisette...I am just now having back spasms...Ugghhh!

Feeling more positive though...the sun is shining, spring is coming! Things are going to look up from here! :)

Happy 14 weeks Lisette!


----------



## Krippy

Awesome job on the 10 pound weight gain Liz...that is awesome for 20 weeks! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Thx for all the encouragement chicas!! Like i said i know it's perfectly normal it's just the mind always plays tricks. Hopefully soon i'll be able to pee without sticking my head between my legs to make sure there is no bleeding LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

Would somebody plz plzzzz go and pick me up some Cold Stone Creamery ice cream??? https://www.coldstonecreamery.com/icecream/signature_creations.html I swear to god i'm dying over here me want someeeeeee


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope i only gain 10lbs in your amount of time..lol

pregnancy goes to my head and i eat everything in site lol

i gained 10lbs and i was only 6w3d 2nd time..lol, and first time i gained 8 and i was 12 weeks.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg jess are you kidding right now...lol

i want every flavor!! are u guna get it today?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> omg jess are you kidding right now...lol
> 
> i want every flavor!! are u guna get it today?

It's cuz DH's truck is getting fixed today so he has my car..hence why i cant leave my office to get one! Plus he's off today at home and it's like 5 mins away and my office is like 5 mins more...so i've been begging him to get me one and bring it here...and it's not working whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## themarshas

Love LOVE LOVE Coldstone! I'm seriously looking forward to going to Florida and Virginia on our trip so I can get it multiple times. <3


----------



## babydust818

omg my day gets worse and worse. this 17 yr old girl I know found out she is pregnant. after 2 months of trying. wtf???!!


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- tell him babyyy wants Coldstone! It always works on my DH haha gotta use this to your advantage!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea when i was pg i would dial up dh every craving i got, he would bring it home for me..i had like a 3 week french onion soup kick first time lol


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> omg my day gets worse and worse. this 17 yr old girl I know found out she is pregnant. after 2 months of trying. wtf???!!

Ahhhh that sucks Rach. I still say the show 16 and pregnant is my major pissed off tv moment. Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea 16 and preg is erking me especially lately...


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL i even sent some big tears smiley faces cuz beanster is sad his daddy isnt giving him some cold stone.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg that will make him get it...lolo


----------



## lauren10

Aw Rach honey...you need to go let off some steam. What will help?

Cramps are pretty standard for me after a bfp, with all that stretching!! But def this pregnancy I worried more. Can't help it!!

Lisa really don't stress about missing a day. You only need one little spermy to get in there and wait! Not stressing is prob way more important. It will happen chica. 

DH and I go to NYC and DC next week, so excited!! He's gonna love both cities. I just hope I'm better :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lauren xoxx

yea i hope you feel better!!

Wat are u doing in nyc?


----------



## lauren10

We're there for 2 nights, and we'll just do the touristy stuff, and have dinner with my college friends on Monday night. We don't have too much planned except got tix for the 9/11 memorial. We'll go to the emp state bldg, see statue of liberty, that kind of stuff! And EAT delicious foods!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OOOoooo I want some cold stone too! That sounds delish. I might have to stop there tonight! I bought milk and cookies for a snack this afternoon (sounds much better than my apple LOL). I'll be 9 weeks on Thursday and so far I haven't gained anything (well I lost 2lbs at first then gained them back). But I am sure the nausea is what is keeping me from gaining. It is hard to eat enough calories to gain when you feel like you are going to vomit 24 hrs a day!

Lauren- have fun on your trip! I really hope you feel better, traveling while sick is no fun at all!

Rach- I hope your day gets better!


----------



## babydust818

lol I think sleeping will help me. my eyes are crossing...


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace i cant wait to feel like horrendous shit! lolo


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> stace i cant wait to feel like horrendous shit! lolo

LOL, don't wish for that... Just wish for a little morning sickness to let you know everything is ok.


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Lisa I hope you feel like crap really soon :) Oh and don't feel bad I've been eating for two since day one and must have gained 10pounds already! I had gained 6by the time I saw my Dr at 11weeks but didn't tell anyone that so it starts couting from then! God help me when I see her in 4more weeks!!!! 

Lauren sooo fun about NYC! Lots of rest and OJ sweetie, that's what helped me!

Rach I'm sorry love, it totally sucks ass!!!!!

Jessy you tell your DH that denying a pg woman her cravings is a HUGE crime and he'll be punished for sure :winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i kno stace but i never really felt "true" ms.
i got naseous on and off but nothing major both times...

yea i just wanna know everything is okay!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette wens ur gender scan date again??


----------



## NewbieLisette

April 12th is my gender scan but I'll see my Dr. March 28th just for a check up and to weigh me I guess :)


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LOL Lisa I hope you feel like crap really soon :) Oh and don't feel bad I've been eating for two since day one and must have gained 10pounds already! I had gained 6by the time I saw my Dr at 11weeks but didn't tell anyone that so it starts couting from then! God help me when I see her in 4more weeks!!!!
> 
> Lauren sooo fun about NYC! Lots of rest and OJ sweetie, that's what helped me!
> 
> Rach I'm sorry love, it totally sucks ass!!!!!
> 
> Jessy you tell your DH that denying a pg woman her cravings is a HUGE crime and he'll be punished for sure :winkwink:

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa lololol


----------



## jessy1101

Ur gonna be getting MS in now time Leese for sure!!


----------



## jessy1101

Stuckkkkk in my office lalalalallala


----------



## keepthefaithx

I have the worst headache i just want my bed damnit!


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- I gained 4 lbs the one week I was pregnant with the m/c and I didn't count those. So technically I'm up 14 lbs... I'm ignoring that though  

I want my bed too! I was super busy yesterday and now I don't know what to do with myself... looking forward to busy season kicking in!


----------



## jessy1101

Is it 5 yet???


----------



## jessy1101

Now??


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess check out kikisfashions.com..obsessed i want everything lol

they have the cutest stuff, specially dresses....i will be ordering from them asaiap (as soon as i am preggo) LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess check out kikisfashions.com..obsessed i want everything lol
> 
> they have the cutest stuff, specially dresses....i will be ordering from them asaiap (as soon as i am preggo) LOL

OMG can i order that here in canada????????????


----------



## keepthefaithx

did you ck the site? how cute right? trendy not farty maternity clothes....

i have no clue idk hopefully! and they are very affordable for maternity clothes...


----------



## keepthefaithx

arent u going friday for b/w jess????!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> did you ck the site? how cute right? trendy not farty maternity clothes....
> 
> i have no clue idk hopefully! and they are very affordable for maternity clothes...

I just checked out shipping and they ship to Canada!!!!!! Yesss imma be ordering for sure!!

I love the blue and black strippy top on the main page!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> arent u going friday for b/w jess????!

Thursday morning for my first hcg levels and then if all goes good my doc app is next friday the 9th!

On thursday i'll b 15 dpo sooooo let's go lil beany!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

go to dresses section. the girl on the far left long pink dress..i NEED that lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

yayay go bean go!


----------



## jessy1101

When give or take do u start getting a cute lil bump?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> go to dresses section. the girl on the far left long pink dress..i NEED that lol

Love it!! And love the beads on top!


----------



## jessy1101

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-6309-blue-open-sleeve-maternity-shirt-wnecklace.aspx
https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-6307-red-open-sleeve-maternity-shirt-wnecklace.aspx

I love those tops for going out!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-6298-black-pink-floral-print-maternity-dress.aspx

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-5661-blue-chain-short-sleeve-maternity-dress.aspx

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-6163-coral-lace-ruffled-maternity-tank-top.aspx

LOVEEE LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Love those jess lol


----------



## jessy1101

Leese we have the same taste i love yours too!!

Damnit i'm trying to find the top i was saying i love the blue and black stripe one on the front page and cant find it grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## babydust818

ladedadeda

scrubba dubba dub in the tub.

poof be gone your breath is really strong, whoa step back i think you need a tic tac!

this is what my mind sounds like. SCARY!


----------



## keepthefaithx

The black and turq stripe...loveee!! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

I found that site by watchin a video on youtube. The chick was like omg best maternity clothes....lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> The black and turq stripe...loveee!! Lol

But i cant find it anywhere except that picture!! I want ittttttttt


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> ladedadeda
> 
> scrubba dubba dub in the tub.
> 
> poof be gone your breath is really strong, whoa step back i think you need a tic tac!
> 
> this is what my mind sounds like. SCARY!

Wow...that is scary! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach what the!?!!!?????? Lmao


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess u like my new avatar....lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess u like my new avatar....lol

LOL i do!! It puts a silly turn on things u know? I lvoe that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo look at this one!! Some of these are hilarious lolol https://www.leavemeb.com/


----------



## keepthefaithx

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-5632-purple-striped-off-shoulder-maternity-shirt.aspx

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-6221-pink-embellished-short-sleeve-maternity-shirt.aspx

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-5268-ivory-lace-short-sleeve-maternity-shirt.aspx

JEEZ IM BORED...LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess very cute site. The women looks 50 wtf!!!!!! Lolol love that site!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh i actualy wrote to the site and asked where the strippy top i loved was and look..damnit..

Hi Jessica!


We are currently sold out of this style, but we are getting in 50+ new styles in the coming weeks! Please check back 
as the new styles start coming in as we'll have similar styles to the striped top.


----------



## crystalclaro

hi you guys :) awesome site Jessy that top is cute !!!!
Hope you feel better soon Rach 
Lauren the food in NY is awesome I spent 6 months there for work before , I did not enjoy the empire state building because the lines were long and the height gave me in vertigo.The best thin I ate in NY was "street meat " in Flushing ( part of queens) this awesome Chinese couple sell it on the corner until like 4 am !!! they have bbq chicken,beef,lamb, corn ... OMG its is amazing , I can eat 12 of the lamb sticks no problem and they are just $1.00 each and the corn is just $2.00


----------



## MrsMoo72

So for mother's day on the 18th march, my mum wants a cup and saucer for work?!!!! WTH?? Why can't she just have a mug like everyone else? Does she think she's Lady Gaga hahahahaaa!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma, that made me laugh! I can't imagine using a cup and saucer at work! Of course I don't drink too much hot tea or coffe, but still. Mother's day is in march in England? It's in May here. I'll try to remember to wish you a happy mother's day next month. I should remember that date, it is my original due date.


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, ladies I am fading fast. I broke out the crackers again, and I took another dose of the medicine, but it isn't working as good this time :( Plus my tummy hurts so bad! It feels like I need to pass some serious gas, LOL. I don't think the people sitting around me would appreciate that though.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG such cute maternity cloths girlies!!!!!!! Jessy did you find out how much we'll get nailed on shipping costs?

Emma :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG such cute maternity cloths girlies!!!!!!! Jessy did you find out how much we'll get nailed on shipping costs?
> 
> Emma :haha:

U can actualy see it on the site and it's actualy really good price wise!! I'm definetly gonna b ordering from there!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- I just realized we are going to be Dr. visit buddies! I go on March 28th too!


----------



## babydust818

Does anyone watch the Ellen Degeneres show? I love love love Sophia Grace and Rosie. They're so damn cute!! If you don't know what i'm talking about, go on youtube and watch some videos of them. There's like 5. They're just too gosh darn cute.


----------



## themarshas

That episode was adorable! 
Almost 5!!!! Yay! Sorry I've been MIA, I was scouting out reusable diapers and I'm happy to report that after much number crunching they are cheaper than disposables by a long shot (probably breaks even with washing and my labor time)! Plus the new one don't require rinsing or washing any of the gross stuff. The system we're looking at has top liners that catch the grossness before hitting the cloth liner. The $ numbers had to work to get my DH on board. And our daycare uses them with other children so they are open to using them (alot of daycares won't do any cloth systems). Overall a sucessful work day haha


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- those girls are so cute! And I love the Ellen show! 

Liz- I just don't think I can do cloth diapers! But I am glad the numbers work out for you and your daycare will use them!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie I knew that was ur lucky date too, that's why I chose it amongst the few she gave me :winkwink: 2 for 2 me & u gilire! Isint Jessy's appt that day too?

Rach those little girls are HYLARIOUS! I love them :) u feeling better sweetie?

Liz sounds like an incredibly productive day work! I've just started daycare lists...its quite crazy here in my city to get a spot!


----------



## babydust818

feeling somewhat better. how many of you never told anyone you were pregnant when you had the miscarriage? i never did and like there's so many ppl who don't have a clue and when they talk about babies it makes me just wanna bust out and cry bcz they think i don't have a clue about it.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Rachel hunni I know its super emotionl & when people don't know they tend to talk to u like u know nothing...its actually been easier for me now while telling people about this pg to come out & talk about the mc cuz I feel like I need to honor my angel still & I've been through soo much I don't wanna hear silly "newly pg girl - you don't know what its like" type of advice! Hang in there baby cakes - gunna be ur cycle real soon xoxoxoxo


----------



## Krippy

themarshas said:


> That episode was adorable!
> Almost 5!!!! Yay! Sorry I've been MIA, I was scouting out reusable diapers and I'm happy to report that after much number crunching they are cheaper than disposables by a long shot (probably breaks even with washing and my labor time)! Plus the new one don't require rinsing or washing any of the gross stuff. The system we're looking at has top liners that catch the grossness before hitting the cloth liner. The $ numbers had to work to get my DH on board. And our daycare uses them with other children so they are open to using them (alot of daycares won't do any cloth systems). Overall a sucessful work day haha

We invested in the Flip brand of reusable diapers and I have a few friends that use them and love them. Really it is cheaper and great for the environment and you can use them for at least 2 children if not more! They are also really super cute colours and make their butts look adorable! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> feeling somewhat better. how many of you never told anyone you were pregnant when you had the miscarriage? i never did and like there's so many ppl who don't have a clue and when they talk about babies it makes me just wanna bust out and cry bcz they think i don't have a clue about it.

No one knew about ours before our MC. I called my Mom after the U/S sobbing. I told my sister a few weeks later. We ended up telling people afterward, but it was hard when no one knew. I went to a baby shower a couple weeks after my D&C where no one knew that I was pregnant a few weeks earlier, so as you can imagine I got the age old question "When are you having another one" many times. It hurts, but you don't have to keep it a secret. You can simply tell people, "I have lost a baby and talking about babies upsets me".


----------



## themarshas

We didn't tell anyone we were trying to get pregnant, had gotten pregnant, or had a m/c until this little bean made it to the 12 week point. I couldn't have handled talking about it with other people so soon after so I'm glad that no one knew. My Dh's parents were sad that we hadn't told them about our loss because they felt like they could have helped support us emotionally through it, but honestly my DH and I had never been closer and it's because of our angel. Although it was crushing when I got home from my u/s which confirmed the m/c and recieved a text picture of my sisters bump. I will never tell her about her ridiculously bad timing...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 19 weeks Liz :happydance:

Yeh...i pretty much told everyone everything....haha!! The first time round anyway coz after having a perfect pregnancy with ds (if you ignore the SCH, chickenpox scare and broken foot :haha:) I never imagined anything would go wrong...


----------



## keepthefaithx

My n dh whole family knew so yea round 200 people plus friends...lovely getting calls after miscarriage saying how sry they were..i cudnt answer the phone....my expierience was just so horrible w that...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning chicas :wave: 

Happy Hump Day everyone!!!

How you guys all doing?


----------



## babydust818

Thanks for sharing girls. Reason why we never told anyone was because at the time we were living with OH"s dad and his dad would have gotten SO mad at us. So basically it was out of fear. I haven't really talked it out with OH yet to see if he's okay with me just talking about it. He may want me to wait until we get pregnant again. Idk. Just a real shitty situation.

Today i am feeling better. Not in a horrible mood today.. well yet. It's rainy here but like 65 degrees. I hate it when a beautiful day is ruined by rain. Grr! I'm not doing too much today. Just kinda relaxing and lounging around. I wish it were a week from now so i can test LOL. I kinda wanna move onto the next cycle to see if Mesina's prediction is right.


----------



## keepthefaithx

It will b okay rach..i cudnt hide it anymore bc i was almost 12 weeks...idk y but i show quickly with bloat and etc wen im 6 weeks i look 10...lol

I hope u get bfp this time!


----------



## babydust818

thank Lisa baby! i hope you do too!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Where you at in your cycle Leese?

Where's our ringleader Miss Jessy? Cheerfully puking i hope :haha:


----------



## babydust818

awh cute avatar Emma! maybe with her cape she can come rescue a baby to put into your belly?!? Here comes Captain Moo Moo!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I'm here i'm here lolol. Emma OMG i love ur avator!!! Super duper cute! I havent started throwing up yet i just feel ooky all the time lol. So far it's the sore boobies, the bloating and the passing out on the sofa at 7:30 pm at night lolololol DH says that last night i was snoring and slobbering all over the place..i was like whaaaaaaaa fuckkk offf meany LOL. Still tho once again all these symptoms are sooooo different compared to last time since last itme i only had cramping that's it. Hoping this is a veryyy good thing!!

Lisette i do have my 8 week scan on the 28th!!!!!!!!!! Wow only 4 more weeks to go yayyy!! Tomorrow morning it's blood test and since i'm going directly to the emergency to do it i'll know my hcg results in half an hour sooo we'll know if this beany is on track like his/her momma thinks it is!

Rach last time we had told everyone. I mean we told our close friends and then when we told our families DH's parents told everyone they knew even if we asked them not to...sooo a few times after the mc people would come to me and be like soooo how's your pregnancy so far? Ya...a real rip out ur heart feelin...soooooo cuz of that so far we've only told our very close friends and that's it. We want to wait for at least the 8 week scan and if all is perfect then we'll tell our families..i think it's a good game plan!

Dayummm 2 weeks ago i was telling DH kkk this year we're gonna go to st patricks day and try green beer!! Cuz u know i've never tried it and etc etc..well this morning i just realised fuckkkk i cant drink!! LOLOL and it's gonna be another summer on virgin frooty cocktails ohhh for shame buttt it's worth it so no biggie!!

HUMP DAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> awh cute avatar Emma! maybe with her cape she can come rescue a baby to put into your belly?!? Here comes Captain Moo Moo!!!!

Moo moo will rescue you nananananannananan nanannanannanan mooo moooo :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey em!

love ur new avatar...im pretty much where my avatar says im at...lol

waiting waiting waiting:coffee::coffee::coffee::coffee:

i am on cd 8, done with clomid as of yesterday, today starting estrodial today, my ovidrel shot is safely in my fridge waiting for hopefully monday wheni get my sono and he tells me i have 4 mature follicles ready to go...lol

i hope the u/s goes good and i can get the shot monday, then i should be oing later that day or tuesday...the 2ww starts!! i guess hes guna send me for beta 8dpo again....idk im guna talk to him about that monday, guna tell him i thought i was getting a progesterone ck and why we did it so early etc.

so yea..

i got my fxd bc i really cant take anymore disappointment ive waiting long enough to have my bean!!!!!!!!!! sorry ranting and complaining i know lol

how are you doing hunni?? when can u ttc again!!???!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- sounds like a plan. We waited until after our U/S to tell people this time and DH was posting stuff on FB that night!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Jessy- sounds like a plan. We waited until after our U/S to tell people this time and DH was posting stuff on FB that night!

Ahh i'm not ready for FB yet it's too intense stuff LOLOL. That's for our 12 week scan landmark!

I'm really anxious for bloods tomorrow! 15 dpo should let us know if everything is on track right?


----------



## babydust818

Got another question. Could having your OH/H sperm quantity be a factor to not getting pregnant? Like sometimes OH produces alot of sperm but other times not really a lot. Could that effect your chances of getting pregnant?


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Got another question. Could having your OH/H sperm quantity be a factor to not getting pregnant? Like sometimes OH produces alot of sperm but other times not really a lot. Could that effect your chances of getting pregnant?

I can thankfully answer you this no prob!!! Cuzzzz DH's lil jizzy test on friday welllll...he only managed to jizz out no bigger then a 25 cent amount..which is almost nuttin..and i was shocked cuz usualy it's like...3 full spoonfulls soooo....u can still have 300 millioin spermies in a teeny tinny amount.


----------



## babydust818

k good! lol i was sittin here thinking and was like hmmm i wonder??? thanks for clearing that up lol


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> k good! lol i was sittin here thinking and was like hmmm i wonder??? thanks for clearing that up lol

Better yet when i go to my doctor next friday i'll ask her what the amount was in that teeny lil jizz he put out..i'm curious to know LOL..is that weird?? Imagine if she tells me whoaaaaa ur hubby is a walking fertility specimen!! Dayummmmmm :happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust818

I saw online there's an at home sperm check kit... do you think i should waste my money on it? Like i said, OH and i don't have insurance yet. The kit is $40 on early-pregnancy-tests


----------



## keepthefaithx

You should def have dh cked out rachel...def!

If he doesnt have alot of good sperm, it will be more difficult to get pregnant....


*im starting to really worry about my blood clotting thing, its scaring me.....sucks i wish i didnt have to be worried about that too...


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> I saw online there's an at home sperm check kit... do you think i should waste my money on it? Like i said, OH and i don't have insurance yet. The kit is $40 on early-pregnancy-tests

Is it reliable??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> You should def have dh cked out rachel...def!
> 
> If he doesnt have alot of good sperm, it will be more difficult to get pregnant....
> 
> 
> *im starting to really worry about my blood clotting thing, its scaring me.....sucks i wish i didnt have to be worried about that too...

Nahhh dont be worried sweety ur gettin followed really closely so everything will be fine! If u werent gettin followed thennnn i'd b worried.


----------



## babydust818

says 97% accuracy


----------



## babydust818

i agree with Jessy, Lisa.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> says 97% accuracy

Ahhh then it's worth a shot! 40$ is better then 400$ right?


----------



## babydust818

yup yup. it looks like a pregnancy test LOL. if there's 2 lines then he passes, if not then obviously he fails.


----------



## keepthefaithx

But from what i read alot of women w what i have take blood thinners too. Hes insisting i dont need them and baby asprin is good enough but im just worried..i dont wanna loose another one, i just cant handle that...

I dont him maybe i should just take them for precaution, bc im nervous, but hes insisting...idk im just scared u guys


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> But from what i read alot of women w what i have take blood thinners too. Hes insisting i dont need them and baby asprin is good enough but im just worried..i dont wanna loose another one, i just cant handle that...

I think the ideal thing is to trust your doctor! Cuz i mean if not...then who else can u trust u know?


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah i know.im just really worried, you dont read good things when you look up mthfr and pregnancy or ttc..

most of the women who have it have alot of kids, but i get scared im guna be the one that doesnt..even though my dr told me i will def have kids....ughhhhh im screwed up from this...


----------



## MrsMoo72

There's millions in such a tiny amount Rach, that's why you can get pg just from the pre-cum bit/withdrawal etc.

I'm ok thanks Lisa, checked with dh a couple of days ago and he is sticking to his guns about waiting another month :growlmad:!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> yeah i know.im just really worried, you dont read good things when you look up mthfr and pregnancy or ttc..
> 
> most of the women who have it have alot of kids, but i get scared im guna be the one that doesnt..even though my dr told me i will def have kids....ughhhhh im screwed up from this...

I know how u feel...i swear to god evey since i got a pos on sunday i keep squeezing my boobies every 5 mins to make sure they still hurt as much LOLOL...and then when they dont i keep playing with them until they do LOLOL...at work...LOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

i did the the 2nd time lol boob squeezing constant and cking toilet paper, sucks ass

my periods been over i hope thats the last amount of blood i see for a LONG LONG time....


----------



## babydust818

I hear ya Lisa! me too.

I think i may bite the bullet and go ahead and purchase that test. I need to talk to OH about it first. He's at a meeting right now. wahh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

em how old is your son


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooo happy 4 weeks Jess :thumbup:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yeahh jess happy 4 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

4 weeks and it's going by sooooo slow!! I found out 3 days ago and i'm like come onnnn pass damnit LOL


----------



## lauren10

Rach I think when they do sperm tests at the doctor they look at them under a microscope...to test quality and quantity. How/what does this at home kit test? I'd look more into it!

Lisa I'd trust the doc this time too. If he's a specialist and that sure of himself, he must be basing it on positive results with other patients. 

DD and I are home today...both sick still. She's letting me work while she watches baby Einstein!


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> em how old is your son

2 years 5 months....If 1st pg had worked out there would only have been 2yrs 7 months between, if 2nd had worked out then 2yrs 11months. Would have been perfect. But i guess when we started trying i just wanted to be pg before he turned 3 so there would be less than 4 years so we're still on track for that!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys. Just very nervous!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

i can't wait for you to start trying again Emma! Moo Moo power!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

It will def happen em! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I always wanted to do 2 years between kids.(if i have singleton pregnancies), twins we may be done...(per dh, but maybe not per me) lol well see--

so my baby would be born when im almost 28 & the next 30, would be perfect for me.

:)


----------



## MrsMoo72

I must admit though that i have been a lot more chilled this last month,it hasn't consumed my every thought! But i can't wait to start again.


----------



## babydust818

Lauren - The test tests to see if there's 20mil spermies in 1ml. If it passes then it will give you a positive result. It's very veg but it's a start i guess. Doesn't tell you the motility but let's you know if something is wrong or not


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh, it would have been nice to have the 2nd before i turned 30 but i guess it wasn't meant to be. At this point i'm not as bothered about the gap between them - just want a healthy baby!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im doing okay too em..i got really sad when i got a bfn, bc i really i thought it was my month...gotta just stay positive and hoping this is my month...lol

so really i should know by middle of the month if i am preggo, which is awsome.

i wanted to play a joke on my mom if i am preg this month, for april fools day show her a ultrasound pic of an early pregnancy with triplets lmao

we always kid about it!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

oh yes def emma true.. me too

honestly i would actually LOVE to have twins, bc we will probably most likely have 2 kids, so it would be nice to get it done in one shot because pregnancy for us is no walk in the park, and especially i got this blood thing im guna be So scared, the least amount of times i gotta do it the better maybe....


----------



## jessy1101

Ya we've always figured 2 years in between..but it always depends on how we feel at that point and etc. I'm hoping to not go over 4 years in between..hmmm..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh, i know what you mean Leese, just wish i could have that innocence back about pregnancy...don't think i'll ever be able to enjoy it again! 

I was 6 weeks with ds when i had bleeding which turned out to be SCH. Once i had had the scan and seen the heartbeat i never worried again for the whole pregnancy!! Even when i fell on ice twice and fell down the stairs at 25 weeks (yes i am naturally clumsy!! :blush:) I even refused a scan when i fell down the stairs coz they said i would have to come back in the morning for it!!!!!! Can you imagine refusing a scan now???!!!! Even when i was in labour and the midwife pulled the emergency buzzer coz the cord was round his neck and his heartrate was dropping - i still wasn't worried - i just knew he would be ok.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooo Jennifer Garner had a baby boy...wonder what they'll call him?


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oooo Jennifer Garner had a baby boy...wonder what they'll call him?

Ben must be pretty happy since they have 2 girls so far LOL.. i mean i'm sure they would be happy with whatever but still it changes things up.


----------



## keepthefaithx

oooo i wonder em lol

and hilary duff is having a boy asap & jessica simpson no1 knows yet right?

and kristin cavallari is preggo now too, and drew barrymore might be.. its like a trend in hollywood...

i feel like im guna have a boy! idk why i always have dreams i have a boy. ahhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

if we have a boy, his name will be nicholas daniel after our fathers...it italian family its important to fil to have a grandson w his name..lol

i love more in love with the nn nicky then actually nicholas, i really love Dominic and call him nick or dom, but idk how my fil would react to that...it would still be a "nick" name...lauren ur italian, what u think lol


----------



## jessy1101

Holy fuckkkk i spoke too fucking soon this morning this is all ur fault Emma i've just been throwing up the past 15 minutes fuckkkkkk

Everyone here keep staring cuz my soo pale and bloodshot fuckkkk


----------



## babydust818

LOL omg my friends son is in kindergarten and he didn't wanna go to school today so he snuck into her bedroom last night and turned off her alarm clock. LOL!!!! What a stinker!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg jess ah!!!!!!

i mean throw up sucks but its good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

omg did anyone say anything??


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach thats hysterical...lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for puking, barfing, ralphing, vomming, spewing.....!!


----------



## babydust818

Lisa i have a strong sense that i will have a boy too which is weird because my parents had 2 girls, my sister had twin girls, OH's sister has 3 girls and 1 boy. So it's alllll girls almost.


----------



## jessy1101

Everyone kept looking at me like i was crazy or something lolol. 

And it's not stopping it keeps coming up fuckkkkkkk


----------



## MrsMoo72

heaving, hurling...


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> heaving, hurling...

I smell like a toilet...


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok did anyone read that SNOOKI IS PREGNANT, 3 months..im guna throw up too...:sick:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> ok did anyone read that SNOOKI IS PREGNANT, 3 months..im guna throw up too...:sick:

I dont believe that at all..tabloid gossip..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Idk man, if she is thats a disgrace dude!


----------



## keepthefaithx

shes the last person on earth who should be haveing a baby at this stage if her life...lol


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously it's going on an hour right now and it's not stopping..WTF do i do??????


----------



## jkb11

Hi girlies! Hope everybody is having a great day! I have been busy trying to sale house and with the new job. Had to get a new realtor. She's coming today. B/c the one we had was horrible. She didn't do what she said for instance she was suppose to come last monday so I spent hours cleaning (OCD) and she no showed. This has happened more than once. So we kicked her to the curb. And have new one starting. But we have lost a lot of time. Sorry to rant. Will check in soon. Xoxo.


----------



## lauren10

how does a test know that though Rach? Is there a chemical it can pick up on or something?

oh jessy you poor thing!! i really hope it's not bad for you!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh that sucks Kim, hope the new one is better!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> how does a test know that though Rach? Is there a chemical it can pick up on or something?
> 
> oh jessy you poor thing!! i really hope it's not bad for you!

At least i'm guessing this is a good thing cuz with my first preg i wasnt sick at all..a lil queasy here and there but nuttin like this.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thats how i felt jess. i was naseous but i never experienced REAL morning sickness

i cant wait for it. embrace every barf lol no matter how much it sucks ass lol xo


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> thats how i felt jess. i was naseous but i never experienced REAL morning sickness
> 
> i cant wait for it. embrace every barf lol no matter how much it sucks ass lol xo

OMG it lasted over an hour and then i managed to eat a bit of dry pasta with veggies..hopoefully it will stay down lol.

Agreed it sucks while ur sick butttt the more sick u are the better!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess im gettin a pandora bracelet!! im so excited..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

im guna go saturday and buy bracelet and 1 charm..idk what to get first tho..lol

they have angels, i wanted to get 2 of them....well see!


----------



## babydust818

I'm not sure Lauren. I'd assume so?

Jessy barf your brains out babbyy! 

Lisa i love Pandora! they have such beautiful jewelery. the angel idea is really good. love it!

AFM, it's super duper warm here today! 70 degrees and i have every window in the house opened. I even have capri's on! It's soooo nice. GAH! Can't wait for spring!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

do you have one rach??

its like 55 here. love it, lol cant wait for it to get HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## keepthefaithx

its so quiet on bnb lately lol


----------



## babydust818

one of the jewelers here carries Pandora stuff! I don't own any but i may look into getting a bracelet with an angel. Such a good idea.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I KNOOO!!

I ONLY WANTED TO GET 1 CHARM. BUT I CANT JUST GET ONE IF I DO THAT IDEA....

THE PLAIN SILVER ARE CHEAPER THO THATS WHAT THE ANGEL IS...

https://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/charms/790337

AND THE BRACELET I WOULD GET WOULD PROB BE...

https://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/collections/moments#590702HV


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhh wow Leese are they ever pretty!! Love love ur choices sweety!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

They have a charm for everything i love it..lol

they have a pacifier, baby booties, baby carriage, holiday stuff, vacation stuff, everday stuff, fashion stuff..lol

it will be cool

anywhoooooo

whats everyones plans for weekend???! Anything fun going on?


----------



## babydust818

i love it! soooo cute! damn some charms are like $750 lol


----------



## babydust818

this bracelet is chinsy and cheap looking but i like it,.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Footprints...tches_CostumeJewellery_CA&hash=item1c22b2c151


----------



## babydust818

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MISCARRIAG...tches_CostumeJewellery_CA&hash=item4cfe9d53d5


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea some of them are redick i would never spend that....

I would maybe get a charm every other month or something, or for a special occasion... Depending how much they are i dont wanna go crazy lol

yea they are cute charms!!!


----------



## themarshas

I have a pandora braclet I was given as a gift- I'd never buy one as I'm too cheap (I prefer tons of cheap jewlery to a few pieces of expensive stuff except my rings that I can wear every day). I have about 10 charms. Usually my DHs aunt (the one who gave the bracelet to me) buys me 2 for christmas and then one for my bday and one randomly through the year. I really like them but can't see paying $35+ for each charm.


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea liz they are alot, but im not in a rush to fill it up ya know... special ocassions, i think its nice like memories and personality u know


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies!!!

Mmmaannnn everytime i log in to chat there are 3new pages for me to catch up on! LOL

Jessy baby sorry you're sick but YAY FOR BARFING!!!!!!!!! And YAY for a 3way March 28th lucky day :) 

Lisa I LOVE those charms and bracelts! sooo adorbale! How you feeling today hunni? 

My back is killing right now and I wanna get out of this crummy office and home to my H who stayed home sick today!!!! My friend came to visit with her 2month old and I got to hold her...OMG sooooo tiny you guys!!!!


----------



## babydust818

jess finally got her 'fuckin pony' ;)


----------



## jkb11

Jess sorry your barfing but still happy to hear things are going good!!! Lisette hope your back feels better and h is better too! 
Lisa I have a pandora an I love it. I have about 7 charms I have been collecting them slowly I got a clamp to represent my angel it is the silver one with pink jewels it is kind of whimsical Fair warning don't start with the earrings I love them and they are great for layering. My hubby says its ridiculous but its a little something I can treat myself to without spending a fortune


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sweet Jesus - ANOTHER fb pg announcement!!!!! Stop shagging people!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Emma, I know that stinks. Before long it will be you announcing a pregnancy!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> They have a charm for everything i love it..lol
> 
> they have a pacifier, baby booties, baby carriage, holiday stuff, vacation stuff, everday stuff, fashion stuff..lol
> 
> it will be cool
> 
> anywhoooooo
> 
> whats everyones plans for weekend???! Anything fun going on?

Once again fully booked LOLOL. Friday night it's movie and pizza night at one of our bff couple's place. Saturday DH and i are spending the day in Watertown NY for some shopping! And sunday it's one of our other bff's friends bday so we're going out for lunch at The Works.

Tonight going out with friends to see the movie Safe House and tomorrow morning HCG testing and results!!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> jess finally got her 'fuckin pony' ;)

LOLOLO ur right i did get my fuckinggg pony!!! LOL i forgot about that!

Emma next up it's u sweety that's gonna be announcing it soooooo it's coming! Seriously tho i'm not announcing anything on FB till after my 12 week scan...just u know...i'm not ready yet for all that lolol.

Thx girlies for the being sick well wishes! Once again sick this afternoon sooo yay fun fun. What would be the crazynest hcg number i could get tomorrow???


----------



## MrsMoo72

https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy

The table at the bottom shows you hcg levels day by day...


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> https://www.babymed.com/hcg-level-in-early-pregnancy
> 
> The table at the bottom shows you hcg levels day by day...

Oooo ya i've already studied that trust me. I was just reading on another site how some women hit in the thousands at 14 dpo already..that's why i'm saying that if i get those numbers it will be cray cray!


----------



## keepthefaithx

safe house was really good jess ryan reynolds looked YUMMY LOL

kim they have an actual angel charm, im guna get 2 with the bracelet this weekend!!!

Hey lisette im good thanks hunni! how are you??!?!
im done w clomid SO anxious for my follie scan monday!


----------



## jessy1101

Pfff Leese when does Ryan Reynolds not look yummy???? I mean seriously...LICK!


----------



## crystalclaro

omg Jessy your brave going to watch that movie!!! lol my hubby is trying to make me go watch it. Is your sickness better?? I was throwing up with my son from the very beginning till the end, the last barf came out when I was pushing him out!!!! 

Rachel I would save your money for a real sperm test, we just paid $95 for my husbands with no insurance at a fertility office. Google "sperm analysis cost " in whatever city you are in to see what pops up and then just give them a call. That way you know everything about his sperm and not just the quantity of sperm in his semen.

Emma I love your name my niece has the same one :) I'm trying to talk hubby into the name Ella but his family likes Anna.

Lauren I hope you start to feel better real soon, do you know when you will be starting on your new house?? Are you going to help design it??? I'm interested in "green design" and I cant wait to be able to build our home :) 

I have been spotting since sunday after we had sex.... I never had spotting like this b4.... I don't like it. Just something else for me to stress about !! and I have not even ovulated yet .


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal if i have a girl it will be anna!! I loveee this name so much!

Probably anna victoria, but not sure yet!

How are you doing? We are pretty close in cycles right what cd are you??


----------



## Twinkie210

another good site is betabase.info these are all real numbers posted by pregnant women and they only show pregnancies that a heartbeat was seen/heard.


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal lolol noooo not brave i just love all kinds of movies butttt my all time fav is horror movies!! Sickness wise sick again this afternoon and better now. Just that queasy feeling like is it over is it not over?? Beurkkkk


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Crystal - i hate my name though! It's sooooo common here :dohh:


DH just caught me browsing Tiffany & co!! I reminded him that my 30th is coming up....:haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol emma good you should leave in on computer open to what u want..lol

whens ur 30th?


----------



## MrsMoo72

It's not till 3rd July but i like to plant the seed early hehe!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> It's not till 3rd July but i like to plant the seed early hehe!!

That's totaly the way to go!!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Crystal if i have a girl it will be anna!! I loveee this name so much!
> 
> Probably anna victoria, but not sure yet!
> 
> How are you doing? We are pretty close in cycles right what cd are you??

yea I think we will go with Anna Marie but I'm still hoping to get Ella Marie , I like the name Maria as well but can't think of another name to go with it besides Claire . But that is the name of a magazine !!!! 

And i am on cycle day 12 today . And you are 11 right?


----------



## babydust818

Thanks for the advice Crystal! If i could find one that cheap i will definitely go to a doctors office to get it tested! 

AFM just had more AF like cramps in my lower back and in my leg. Ugh. Already showing signs of it. It's gone now but jeeze i hate it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hell yea good idea

my dh sucked ass this year. He didnt get me shit lol

and i caught him filling out the card on my bday..

Hes like i was guna tell you to go to forever 21 and get whatever u want bc thats my fave store..

So i ordered 4 dress, earrings, rings and a necklace lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

I am cd 8

i get my ultrasound cd13 and hopefully getting my ovidrel shot that day...i should be able to find out if i am pg by mid march with bloodwork im sure


[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## keepthefaithx

I really think snooki might be pg.

They have it on the news...ughhh i really cant....she deserves baby and we have to suffer? Such bs i tell ya!!!!!!!!!!!!:hissy:


----------



## babydust818

yeah i just found a link saying she was

https://news.yahoo.com/snooki-pregnant-155956365.html


----------



## jkb11

Lisa we are cycle buddies! I'm cd 8 too. My thing is wrong because I was a lil early This month.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG ok the snooki news is just revolting!!!

Emma we actualy decided we wouldn't announce on fb at all since we didn't want to hurt anyone who may be ttc or going through a loss like we were...instead we emailed & private messaged our friends & family we really wanted to share with!

Kim sweetie I'm soo sorry to hear all this real estate agent nightmare!!! We had to fire & hire a new person as well when we were looking cuz it was just a terrible match! How's the new job & commute going for u? Keeping all my little bits crossed for u this cycle as well! Will you be using the smiley opk's like Jessy?

Lisa babe happy to hear ur feeling a little better & looking forward to Monday, it'll be here in no time :)

Crystal :wave: sorry to hear about the spotting...have you mentioned it to your Dr?

Rach stay positive girlie...like u said even if AF does come now March is ur next cycle & Mesina isint looking soo crazy these days afterall :)

Lauren you feeling any better sweetie? xo

Stacie hunni are the nausea pills helping today? I hope you were able to keep food down?

And Jessy? Better tonight? Soo excited for ur super duper awesome hgc # in the morning! What time girl? As far as how high exactly don't be too worried cuz even though ur 15dpo implantation can be diffrent for each person so its really more how well the doubling of that # will go...when will be ur next hgc test? Weekly like I did? No matter cuz ur lil dark lined making mommy ubber sick lil beany is super strong anyways & we know it :) :) :)

I was really nauseous today too...think its when my head starts hurting! I came home & took a 2hour nap & that seems to have worked! Phew no barfing tonight :)


----------



## babydust818

i hope i can join you girls now or in a month.... i feel so left out and out of place now since almost everyone is pregnant or has been pregnant since there miscarriage. i'm the only one left who hasn't... if this month doesn't work out i'll be going on my 7th cycle TTCAL... :( sure i'd rather not have conceived than get another MC butttttttttttttt....... i still feel more alone and more like something is wrong with me.... :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its so horrible i cant b around babies i leave and cry ..i just saw my friends baby to see her w her and her grandma breaks my heart...uhhhhhh had my cry dh calmed me down

I have like brownsh yellow spotting and very wetish cm also...they say clomid drys u up idk...weird and cramping uhh

Yea kim buds! Love it how r u doimggg


----------



## lauren10

I'm sorry Rach :( I know that must be hard...but it 100% of course is going to happen for you. and if you think about it, look at all the wonderful things that have happened to you to get you in the right place...a new job, and a new house...things are falling in line, and it seems like your little bean might have been holding out for the right time to come into your life! xxx

And Lisa that doc will get you pregnant honey...! 

I'm still feeling crappy today, but a little better. DD is at daycare and I'm at work...hopefully she's on the mend too! I just heard on the radio this morning that whooping cough is going around the province. Bah, stay away!!


----------



## jkb11

Rach and Lisa- Lauren is right!!! Although trust me I know the wait is hard and full of hurt and disappointment. But it will all be worth it soon enough. 
Lauren glad you and dd are better:)
Lisette- you made me feel so much better! So glad to hear I'm not the only one that's had to change realtors. I hope things will be better with this new group. They appear to be much more professional and all about the business. So I guess time will tell.

One of my close girlfriends told me yesterday she is prego. She mc a few weeks prior to me. She is 8 wks and had trouble w bleeding in the beginning it said it has stopped for now and she got to see the heartbeat. 

Have a good day girlies!!!! Xoxo


----------



## jkb11

Oh sorry I knew I was forgetting something. ... Lisette-yes! I will definitely be following Jess and using the smilies next week ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- our state or county (don't know which it is) gives all new mom's a whooping cough vaccine and recommends that anyone who will be caring for infants under a certain age get one. I actually got one last year as part of a tetnus shot I needed for DS's cubscout trip.

Lisette- I am glad your nap helped. The nausea medicine works really good sometimes and not as well other times. I still haven't actually thrown up yet... it is just the nausea is so bad I can't eat or drink anything at times, which I think causes my stomach to fill with acid and make me feel even worse. Hopefully only a few more weeks of this though :)

Lisa- I know how hard it is to see babies right now, but you will get yours too.

Rach- Hopefully you get your BFP this cycle and we can forget about Mesina's prediction!


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- good luck with the smiley's! It took me a couple months of using them to get pregnant but they are so worth it!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette im still waiting for them to draw blood jesusss zzzzzz..after that it will b weekly at my dr app next friday!! Sick again last night and just ewwwy this morning.

Kim i definetly recommand the smileys! Worked for me.

Rach ur gonna get ur bfp this shot i feel it! Any different at 4dpo???

I hate hospitals they freak me out soooo bad..especialy the smells yarkkkk


----------



## themarshas

I have to get my tetnus/whooping cough shot at my next midwife apt on the 12th (they won't give it to you until after 20 weeks here). Ick! Tetnus shots always hurt for days. Not looking forward to it. But it does mean that that is one less shot our little man will have to get when he arrives. 

Anyone else getting snow today? We were suposed to get a storm but we've only gotten about an inch. Lame! I want to ride our snowmobile damnit!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Snow?! It's glorious sunshine here (for a change!) & dh is off today so we just got home from the park where we had a lil picnic!! Was lovely! Hope everyone's good? Can't wait for those #'s jess!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Goodmorning PUPO girlies :wave:

We are getting slammed with snow here! Traffic was a nightmare :( Good thing I was working off a two hour nap plus a 10hour sleep last night so I was ready for it! LOL

Jessy baby you will have those beautiful #'s sssooooonnnnn!!!!! Keep your nose blocked meanwhile :winkwink:

Rach hunni I can imagine how you're feeling and I am praying super hard for you my love :hugs:

Kim glad I could help! It was even harder cuz she was H's friend but man she was USELESS...didn't answer my emails or questions fully and I was doing all the work and research online for HER!!!! ummmmm why are we paying you a nice commision again???!!! I hope things will take a nice new turn for you guys as well! xoxo

Stacie Happy 9weeks my friend :) For me the ikky nauseau and exhaustion almost completely "lifted" rigth around 10-11 weeks so very very soon for you now!!! FX crossed!

Emma :wave: I'm soooo jelous of your glorious weather! I seriously can't wait!! Looks like a rough March here for us :(


----------



## jessy1101

Okkk blood tess done just waiting on #s!! It was sooo weird tho the dr says that normaly they dont do that?!? It s not my dr im at the hopital walk in and she was like ooo it s very costy and blablabla..but we ll do it gor u just dont tell people..wtf???? Why is it so complicated???

Weird shizz....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks all!

How r all u guys doing todayy..cant wait for weekendddddd!


----------



## babydust818

What is the #s Jessss!!!!!!??!!?!?!?!!?

Lauren thank you so much for the kind words :) you are absolutely right. i appreciate the good that has came into my life the past 3 weeks. it's been wonderful! I just am so ready for my bean!!!!!! I wanna join you girls and talk about how shitty i'm feeling too lol.

Lisette damn 12 hrs of sleep? that bean must be growing fast! did you drink miracle gro ;)

Lisa how you doing sweety? hanging in there ?

Kim, Stacie thanks for the kind words! Trying to just chug along..

Liz ohh i hate tetnus shots!!!!!!! grrrr they hurt. i haven't had one in awhile though and am do for another one.

Hi Emma Crystal and Kristin!!!! :wave:


----------



## jessy1101

Im still waiting on results...omggg so bored fuckkkk


----------



## babydust818

WTH! Been 45min!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! better start reading a magazine lol


----------



## Krippy

Hi girls...It has been hard to keep up with you ladies these last couple of days...lol

For sure get the whooping cough immunization. I had it when I was 15 and it was horrible...I would cough until I puked it was horrendous. Had it for 6 months.

I know it is hard Rach to see others and their babies...It will get better when you have your own but until then just imagine your rainbow in your arms and you will get there!

Holy doodle Stace...Happy 9 weeks! That is crazy how fast that went. You are going to be cruising in the second tri before we all know it :)

GL on the numbers Jessy... I am sure they are sky high!

FXd for you Lisa and those fertility meds this month! :)

Lisette...It has snowed here too but being in Southern BC the snow won't last 2 days because it is so warm and sunny :) Love this weather where there is snow but it is warm...so cozy! 

Hope the smileys work for you Kim...with Jess as I shining example I am really excited for you!

Feel better Lauren...hope your DD feels better too! 

I think that was it but so not sure! Hi to anyone I missed...Hi Liz, Crystal, Em!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL jessy atleast your phone is working babycakes...I was DYING in the hospital on my bday without cobtact with you guys!!!!!! Should be any minute now! YOUPIE :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Kristen :wave: Hard to keep up with these girls I know hun! how you been feeling? Nice sunny weather certainly helps the morale! Only a few more months till you are back to TTC sweetie :)


----------



## Krippy

Yep almost there...I can't wait! This time is for sure going to be it! Been feeling good...Went to a zumba class last night with my mom! Sweated my balls off...It was hilarious to see how bad of a latin dancer I am. lol. Aiming to lose 10 pounds and fit into my wedding rings before the next baby...My finger are little fat sausages since I was 6 months pregnant...really miss my diamonds! Excited to have goal just wish it was a baby I was chasing but life sometime deals you different hand and you need to roll with it! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol kris

how did your testing go??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Why are they making jessy wait so long, a-holes!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Still haven't heard my results! If I don't get them today I will call! :)

Yaaahhh Jess! Why so long?


----------



## jessy1101

No goddamn idea!! But that dr was soooo bitchy i think she wants to make me wait whaaaaa


----------



## keepthefaithx

i started my opks today woohoooo!!

he tells me to start cd 9, i cant wait to O omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im sure i wont get a positive til after i get the shot monday but wanna keep cking!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy fuckkk 229 hcg!! She says it s like a 5-6 week pregnancy anddddd get this..she thinks there might b 2!!! Whaaaaaa


----------



## keepthefaithx

very happy for you hunni!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thats seriously awesome jess!!!!! Maybe that's why you're being so sick so early?! How exciting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

do you have a sono date set up yet??


----------



## themarshas

YAY!!! That's awesome! You could have the first PUPO twinnies!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- What dpo was that?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Think jess is 15dpo?

Happy 9 weeks Stacie!


----------



## Krippy

Crazy amazing news Jess! So excited! Can't wait for your first sono! 

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## confusedprego

How exciting, Jess!! Congrats hun :) so happy for you!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 19weeks Lindsay! Hows that bump coming along?


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea we need bump pics girls

lisette u promised lol


----------



## confusedprego

Thanks :) Oh it's definitely coming!! I've gained about 11lbs so far which they say is right on track. Been starting to feel him move, it's been really exciting :)

Picture of me is from two weeks ago, so I'm sure I'm much bigger. I have to remember to take another picture this weekend. I feel like I get bigger daily, it's really fun. Baby sono is from this past Friday, he measured 18wks 5days and 9oz :)
 



Attached Files:







17wks2days.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 5









18wks5days.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Holy fuckkk 229 hcg!! She says it s like a 5-6 week pregnancy anddddd get this..she thinks there might b 2!!! Whaaaaaa

Hmmmm, I don't know if you have two in there, but I am thinking it is at least one nice strong one! Can't wait for an Ultrasound!


----------



## keepthefaithx

confusedprego said:


> Thanks :) Oh it's definitely coming!! I've gained about 11lbs so far which they say is right on track. Been starting to feel him move, it's been really exciting :)
> 
> Picture of me is from two weeks ago, so I'm sure I'm much bigger. I have to remember to take another picture this weekend. I feel like I get bigger daily, it's really fun. Baby sono is from this past Friday, he measured 18wks 5days and 9oz :)


you look great hunni!!!!!! ur belly is so cute!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea i agree w stace i say one very strong healthy bean too jess!! just from what i know w numbers n stuff, but i aint no doc! lol

<3


----------



## jessy1101

Basicly we'll know more with my hcg test they are doing next week. Today i'm 15 dpo and then next shot i'll be.....23 dpo! Soooo my numbers should be in the 6 000-7 000 for a normal beany and if it's twins it should be higher in the 10 000 per se. 

My first sono is at 8 weeks on the 28th of this month!!! Ya she thinks it's why i've already started getting sick is cuz of the numbers.

It was crazy cuz at first she was like hmmm...ur very early so we might not even get anything really and blalballbal..then i told her i got a very definet pos at 11 dpo and a full dark one at 12 dpo so we had to see numbers u know!%?$ Then when she's giving me the results she was like okkkk...so u ARE most definetly pregnant and we MOST definetly have high numbers lololol..told ya lady lil beanster is one tough cookie!!

Anywhoo i'm just really happy cuz so far things are looking great and knowing that i have that kind of number really puts my mind at ease u know???

How is everybody???


----------



## Twinkie210

I know you can't compare numbers, but if it was 14 or 15 dpo that sounds like about where mine would have been at that time and it has been confirmed I have just one, but I think the twin range overlaps a bunch with the singleton range, so there might be two hiding in there!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay jess!

im so bored at workkkkkkkkkkk

i wanna get out of here, and i want this weekend to fly and for my apt to be here monday..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

twins wud def be amazing to have tho!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy baby that is one AWESOME # girlie!!!! I was 46 at 13dpo and then 917 a week later which was 4.5 times in 7days so I think you're # is UBBER PERFECT for 15dpo :) YAY strong lil beany!!!!!! xoxoxoxo

Lisa baby I posted my round little belly at 12weeks remember? Its in my avatar girlie!!!! I promise another one at 16weeks ok :) I can't wait for you to O and have your last of the meds cuz its YOUR BFP MONTH SWEETIE :hugs:

CP looking great hun! Sooooo nice to see you here :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i want more lisette ! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i really hope all the non preggies get preg this month, i pray everday!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Basicly we'll know more with my hcg test they are doing next week. Today i'm 15 dpo and then next shot i'll be.....23 dpo! Soooo my numbers should be in the 6 000-7 000 for a normal beany and if it's twins it should be higher in the 10 000 per se.
> 
> My first sono is at 8 weeks on the 28th of this month!!! Ya she thinks it's why i've already started getting sick is cuz of the numbers.
> 
> It was crazy cuz at first she was like hmmm...ur very early so we might not even get anything really and blalballbal..then i told her i got a very definet pos at 11 dpo and a full dark one at 12 dpo so we had to see numbers u know!%?$ Then when she's giving me the results she was like okkkk...so u ARE most definetly pregnant and we MOST definetly have high numbers lololol..told ya lady lil beanster is one tough cookie!!
> 
> Anywhoo i'm just really happy cuz so far things are looking great and knowing that i have that kind of number really puts my mind at ease u know???
> 
> How is everybody???

That is great that everything is looking good! 

Be careful analyzing hcg numbers, my stupid NP convinced me that we would see a heartbeat @ 24dpo because my hcg would have been over 10,000 by the doubling rate and guess what, there was no heartbeat yet. I just have a little beanie that likes to produce lots of hcg, LOL. They say that girls produce more hcg than boys, and that morrning sickness is worse with girls, so maybe we just need to stock up on pink stuff! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope we get some more BFPs too! I like analyzing hcg numbers and seeing cute little U/S pics. We need a steady stream of BFPs! Lisa, Rach, Kim, Crystal you guys are next followed by Kristin and Emma!


----------



## themarshas

I wasn't told what my first number was other than it was very strong. 2 days later it was 771 at 17 dpo. I guess this little one has been a champion grower from day one! This pic is from last Friday
 



Attached Files:







18w4d.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope stace, i got my fingers crossed for us!!!

i cant wait to start bding, im still trying to figure out a game plan for best times to bd...lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww liz love, stace we need a belly shot from you!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace since you like numbers hehe when i had my 2nd miscarriage, i was 6w3d, and my numbers were great if i was 4 weeks pregnant the dick tech said. they were 235.


----------



## keepthefaithx

The first time i dont remember what my hcg was i was in so much shock didnt even ask..

What should it be by the time your out of your 1st trimester??
What are yours at now stace?


----------



## keepthefaithx

ur so tiny liz! aw lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

That would be great if you get your girl stace!


----------



## jessy1101

I love bump pics!!! 

Stace agreed u cant really go by just numbers. I'm just too happy to worry about all the rest!! It's all going super duper great sooooo me likey very much lolol.

Nahh i figured 24dpo would b too early for the heartbeat. BUT we should at least get a lil something something at the 8 week scan right?? Maybe not hear it but at least see the little swiggles no?

Everyone else will be joining super duper soon i have no doubt about that!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Every month u guys should post a new belly pic lol its fun!


----------



## themarshas

I keep trying to figure out where the 10lbs are... other than my boobs. Those just keep growing haha. I don't think my bump is huge though.... thankfully not yet, because I don't want to walk around all gigantic any longer than I have to


----------



## babydust818

First off - Jess WHOA! So happy for you dear! Would be so super duper ubberly awesome if you had twins!!!! It would be your new beany and your MC baby coming to you! Regardless you have a healthy baby in there. I know if i were you my mind would be at ease. You must have implanted super early! So happy for you chica!

Liz your pic is sooo cute! I love it!!! Definitely looking pregnant!!!

Lisa i sure hope we're next. GAHH!!!!!!!! I can't take it anymore lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

When do you test rach??


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> First off - Jess WHOA! So happy for you dear! Would be so super duper ubberly awesome if you had twins!!!! It would be your new beany and your MC baby coming to you! Regardless you have a healthy baby in there. I know if i were you my mind would be at ease. You must have implanted super early! So happy for you chica!
> 
> Liz your pic is sooo cute! I love it!!! Definitely looking pregnant!!!
> 
> Lisa i sure hope we're next. GAHH!!!!!!!! I can't take it anymore lol

I had the brown bleeding at 8 dpo so that must have been implantation.


----------



## keepthefaithx

My first to pregs i had ib. I wonder if that means ill always have it...i heard ppl either get it or not. Or maybe its different w each pregnancy


----------



## babydust818

i was NTNP when i got pregnant so i never paid attention but i don't think i did get IB. I'm 5dpo today so i'm going to test for the first time on Sunday because i'm psycho like that!


----------



## jessy1101

I didnt get IB with the first one..just really horrible cramps starting at 9dpo and on..which is nice this time cuz i havent gotten any of that painfull crap at all...

ANDDDDDDD....hubby jumped me last night in bed for some sweet tender BOWCHICA WOW WOW!! Naturaly right after i had to check his weeny, my vaginy and pee to make sure there was no spotting or bleeding or anything..and nadda zipp zilch!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie I've heard that as well about hgc levels and hb ect ect...we'll soon find out if they're all right :winkwink:

Jessy baby soooo freakin happy for you girl! Enjoy every little positive step and you will definately hear a nice hb at 8weeks and see your little bean :) I find they look like little gummy bears at that point!!! teehee!

Liz you look great girlie!

Lisa I promise new pic every 4 weeks :)

I wanna see all you chicas with nice BFP's already! Enough with this waiting stuff!!!! All bump buddies very very soon :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Reminds me Jess... OH and i been doing bow chicka wow wow so much lately. We cant keep our hands off each other. I swear it's this new house. Making us try places.. i mean..


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay lisette thanks hehe


----------



## jessy1101

Rach get down with your bad self!! LOLOL i just got my drive back last night sooooo yaaaaa LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I need to get preseed im all out!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I need to get preseed im all out!

Slippp and slide!!

Speaking of slide...Pirahna 3DD at a wet and wild water park??? WTF people???? :dohh::dohh:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Def guna put it insidet he vadge this time, last month i just used a lubricant, stupid stupid


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess do you have a little pooch yet?? Lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Def guna put it insidet he vadge this time, last month i just used a lubricant, stupid stupid

Ahhh i make sure to inject that shizz reallllll deep LOL :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:
 

> Jess do you have a little pooch yet?? Lol

LOLOLOOL omggggg give me a lil time woman jesus LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

jessy1101 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Jess do you have a little pooch yet?? Lol
> 
> LOLOLOOL omggggg give me a lil time woman jesus LOLOLClick to expand...

BUT my boobies r all BAMMMMMM lolol in ya face :happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hahahahh i kno i kid i kid

big boooobies yayayy!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Hahahahh i kno i kid i kid
> 
> big boooobies yayayy!!!

Ya my husband says the exact same thing yayayayayaya hiiihiiii


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahh i kno i kid i kid
> 
> big boooobies yayayy!!!
> 
> Ya my husband says the exact same thing yayayayayaya hiiihiiiiClick to expand...

My hubby says the same thing too. Everytime he sees me naked he's like wow, they are so big... geesh!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Hahahahh i kno i kid i kid
> 
> big boooobies yayayy!!!
> 
> Ya my husband says the exact same thing yayayayayaya hiiihiiiiClick to expand...
> 
> My hubby says the same thing too. Everytime he sees me naked he's like wow, they are so big... geesh!Click to expand...

I know he makes me do the tittayy wiggle for him! Total pornstar move i know i know..i sizzle LOLOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO Jessy you kill me girl!!!!

My H too is all about the boobies!!! Even though he's been super sick the last few days he's cracks his eyes open as I change in the morning and smiles....says the "show" is on again! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LMAO Jessy you kill me girl!!!!
> 
> My H too is all about the boobies!!! Even though he's been super sick the last few days he's cracks his eyes open as I change in the morning and smiles....says the "show" is on again! LOL

LOLOL there sure are tons of men that are boobie men huh?? Mine is all about the rack..he's like hmmm......80% boob man and 20% ass man..ya that's about right..


----------



## jessy1101

Crapp and now my high has passed and i'm half asleep on my desk bahhhhhhhhhhh zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## keepthefaithx

My dh is def ass man, i would say 80 % ass 20 % boobs lol


----------



## babydust818

mine is 0 and 0.. he must be gay... ;)


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> mine is 0 and 0.. he must be gay... ;)

LOLOLOL omggggg Rach lolol


----------



## babydust818

LOL! Not really... he does talk about both but not as much as other guys. He's just so weird sometimes. He always talks about my eyes more than any of my other body parts. Weirdo!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> LOL! Not really... he does talk about both but not as much as other guys. He's just so weird sometimes. He always talks about my eyes more than any of my other body parts. Weirdo!!!!!

In what way? Like ooo Rach ur eyes just turn me on and makes me hard sooo bad..kinda way?? Ohhh la la tres tres sexy.


----------



## keepthefaithx

my best friends sister is preg and she asked me to help w the shower if i wanted...

of course i said yes, how can i not, so all day talk of it, i wanna cry so bad right now i just cant handle it right now...sucks


----------



## themarshas

My guy has always claimed that he was a butt man. I'm pretty sure that my new boobs are just like a new toy though because I've never had them before and BAM there they were! So now he's very into them


----------



## babydust818

not even! he's just like your eyes are beautiful. that's about it lmao! He never says anything nice... he holds it all in or something. i think that's why we argue LOL.. open up your damn heart bro!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

My hubby always jokes about being a hair guy. He claims there's nothing better than a girl with great hair (on her head).


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> my best friends sister is preg and she asked me to help w the shower if i wanted...
> 
> of course i said yes, how can i not, so all day talk of it, i wanna cry so bad right now i just cant handle it right now...sucks

It will get easier after ur bfp this month!! Promiss with bunches of whip cream and sprinkles!! And of course my all time fav thing ever...apart from DH's dickk that is...marshmellow cream!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> My hubby always jokes about being a hair guy. He claims there's nothing better than a girl with great hair (on her head).

Pfffffffffff love the lil after thought u added on there hunny...


----------



## jessy1101

I mean seriously having a bushy vagina is just...noooo...it's sooo ichy and argh..noooo. Imma gonna have to get DH to shave it for me almost every 3 days so it's top shape and gorgeous when i got into labour..cuz i mean i might end up pooing in the doctor's face..but damnit at least i have a super duper soft and sexy puss!!

Yup...my mission in life..


----------



## themarshas

HAHAHAHA you crack me up. I put that side note on just for you Jessy! And I agree. I'm totally considering going back to waxing because I realize that eventually this whole shaving thing (esp that area) is going to get much more challenging...


----------



## babydust818

i hate when you haven't shaved in awhile and when you do your whole vagina itches nonstop... happens to me alot with my butthole!


----------



## themarshas

I'm just thankful that I'm not a hairy person (or so my waxer told me)- even with pregnancy! yay!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> HAHAHAHA you crack me up. I put that side note on just for you Jessy! And I agree. I'm totally considering going back to waxing because I realize that eventually this whole shaving thing (esp that area) is going to get much more challenging...

But since ur pregnant and all that blood flow goes to ur cooch wouldnt a brazillian hurt like a MOFO????? Seriously i only tried it once...'shudders'..and i only managed to get half done...and i was sooo swollen holy crappp i couldnt wear pants for days!! :cry::cry:


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> i hate when you haven't shaved in awhile and when you do your whole vagina itches nonstop... happens to me alot with my butthole!

Funny i can never get my assss shaved properly..who knows why..DH likes doing it so i'm like dude knock ur lil self right out!


----------



## babydust818

it was swollen? did it look like a marshmallow fluff coochie


----------



## themarshas

It hurts like hell but last like 3 weeks which is nice. I recommend numbing cream its miraculous! But it's pricey so I only get it done for vacations.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> I'm just thankful that I'm not a hairy person (or so my waxer told me)- even with pregnancy! yay!

I like to think i'm a normal hairy type person..like i can shave my legs about every week and a half cuz it hardly grows or gets picky...pretty much the same with my vagina and underarms..kick asss seriously..


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> It hurts like hell but last like 3 weeks which is nice. I recommend numbing cream its miraculous! But it's pricey so I only get it done for vacations.

I use the same kind of numbing cream u can use for tattoo so that did help..it was the after that didnt help LOL.

Ya Rach like somebody blew a shitt load of air up there and it pouffed it..baddly..DH thought it was hilarious and would creep up when i was in the shower and slap it..fuckerrr....


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i wanted to tell you guys i completly forgot!! Last night while in the middle of throwing up DH comes in and he's like ahhhh hang on get's me a cold towel rubs my back and then...and thennnn...he starts. Oooo wouldnt a super yummy cheeseburger with melted mac and cheese with pickles be sooo delicious right now??

Answer? Marc..ur a 'heave' goddamn stoopid 'heave throw up' fuckerr who i will 'gag gag heave' murder when i can 'heave' stand up.

Ya..it wasnt pretty..


----------



## babydust818

lol omg i would've knocked him out in his cumsucker!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> lol omg i would've knocked him out in his cumsucker!

Actualy i waited until he got out of the shower, crep up behind him and slapped his wet asss sooo hard it turned purple mouaahahhhaaahaaa..u dont fuckk with me when i have morning/all day sickness biatch. :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Krippy

Hahaha! You girls are hilarious today!

I had my DH shave my vag when I was pregnant and he still wants to keep doing even though I am fully capable of seeing it myself. Oh men! :)

My DH is a boob man for sure but I am blessed with big boobs even when I am not pregnant so he always wants to play with it...

Leese...you are a saint doing a baby shower for a friend. I think all of that good karma is going to take you far darling!


----------



## Krippy

Jessy your DH was def asking for it...Glad you got him back! lol


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> Jessy your DH was def asking for it...Glad you got him back! lol

I know!! Right right?? BOO YAAAAA


----------



## jessy1101

OOOOO DH would freak when i wear that shirt hhhiiihiii 

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-5699-red-print-short-sleeve-maternity-shirt.aspx


----------



## Krippy

My DH would freak too! My non-preggo boobs would fall out of that top! Super preggo sexy!


----------



## babydust818

omggg you would look like that girl in the picture except your boobies would have slobber all over them from H. glad you smacked that ass nice and hard... prob striked a nerve in his pecker and got it hard still.


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG you guys are sooo funny!

Lisa- You do not want to see a picture of my belly, LOL. It is just bloated right now. I am sorry you have to plan the baby shower, but it you will feel really good afterward and besides you'll have your BFP in a few weeks anyway!

Jessy- your H is a meanie!

Rach- OMG you let your DH shave your asshole??? I am not trusting my H to shave any where near any sensitive areas.

When I had DS I didn't even think about shaving my cooch. I am pretty sure my Dr. has seen way worse vagies anyway, so I wasn't too concerned LOL.
My hair unfortunately grows really fast. I have to shave my legs every other day or they are too spikey. So I very rarely shave it all off, plus I have super sensitive skin and razor burn on your girlie parts sucks! So just a good trim for me. LOL


----------



## babydust818

My hair is just weird that grows on my legs and vagina. It's like... so thin so when it's all grown in it doesn't even look that bad. So i can get away a little longer than some girls. As for my armpits... oooweee they grow faster than Tim Allen's beard on The Santa Clause! Everyday they look bad! 

Lisa hope you're doing okay beautiful. Just know we're in this thing together!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks i love u all!!

I just feel like im ALWAYS doin stuff for pregnant women or there kids everything is a constant reminder that i need my rainbow to really truly b happy..

Ive honestly feel ive chamged so much as a person this year..im diffetent...very sad n worried all the time...i wss mever like this...its not me..

The girl btw is 19 n her bf is a dingbat...which fir me makes it even harder

I hope ur right..good karma coming :)

Rach hunni how r u feeling u think u cud b pg??


----------



## babydust818

Lisa, idk if i'm preg or not. felt 'symptoms' before and it was wrong! just trying not to think about it .... so much? lol. impossible i know right? ugh! i hate youngins who get pregnant. how unfair? esp when they aren't married or even been with the person as long? esp when u know they wont last. UGHHHHH! so much hate towards the world. i know what you mean when you say you aren't the same person. me neither hunny.... me neither..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea! Apparently hes younger n they had sex 1 time...

So many things in this world are unfair..

:(


----------



## babydust818

just remember WE ARE BETTER THAN THEM! and we will get our baby too and our baby will have better life than theirs ever will.


----------



## lauren10

Hey chicas,
Nice numbers Jess!! In nb they don't even do a blood test until 12 weeks and that's only if you are old as fuck over 35.

Missed you girls today. And next week is my trip!!!!!!

I've been waxed while pregnant and it does hurt more, but worth it!! I've done my own Brazilian wax, lolit's not easy!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks rach u right i hope we join jess november babiea!

Lauren thats crazyyyyy w the bloodwork...

I only got vadge waxd once...never again lol..armpit waxing hurts like hell to omg..im def a razor girl lolol


----------



## jkb11

Awesome numbers Jess!!!! Do happy for you. Hi everybody ! Sorry but will be Mia this weekend. New job. And since I am staying with family they made plans for us when we are off. I will be stalking every chance I get tho. Xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good morning my lovesssssssssssss!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey kim how are you hunni


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies! 

I need an extra special favor from you. I need lost of prayers and sticky baby dust for a friend of mine. She has suffered multiple early losses and a stillborn. She has two healthy children and thought she was done having babies. Her and her husband have major fertility issues and were told that the chance of them conceiving naturally was <1%. Well guess what? She texted me yesterday and said she was late, she bought a test and she is pregnant. This lady has suffered more in life than anyone should and she really needs this miracle baby!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace lots and lots of dust for your friend, i wish her the best! i really hope it works out for her!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Friday my girlies :hugs:

Stacie sending loads of prayers & dust for your friend hunni :dust:

Lisa baby you truely are a saint! I mean I know its hard to say NO...trust me I'm the same but WOW you my friend are some kinda of special tuff cookie :hugs:

Lauren how you feeling sweetie?

Kim we miss ya but hope you are doing ok with the new crazy work schedule :hugs:

AFM I'm REALLY happy its Friday!!!! Been a seriously long week!!!! Lets hope today just fly's by and its the fricken weekend!!!!!! Ohhhhh and going for yummy sushi today at lunch with a big group from work so I already called and pre-ordered "special" yesterday so the guy could make mine first, no chance of any raw stuff touching so i won't be sicky :) Dam I miss my sushi!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw thanks lisette...its KILLING me..but i am hoping by the shower ill be pregnant ill feel alot better...im hoping good comes to me soon u kno :)

i even ordered some cute clothes for her that i was planning to get my baby like personalized stuff, shes naming her Aliannah, we were even considering that name...so hard.....i love baby clothes and etc, and i wish i could be buying them for MY kid, its always someone elses kid....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww sweetie seriously you are going above and beyond and I truely believe with every little bit of me that there is a God and good things WILL come back to you ten fold my love! I am a little older than you and for as far back as I can remember I wanted babies...like as a little girl :) All my friends have gotten married and had kids before me...I can't tell you how many times I was maid of honor & brides maid...how many baby showers I organized and beautiful baby things I bought with a sense of "awww when will it be me" in my heart! Now that its finally becoming real for me & I'm allowing people to talk about it and offer me things I have more baby items already being dropped off, calls and emails with offers and harrasment about I need to go register cuz they are already fighting about who will throw and how many baby showers I need to have! Honestly it makes me get all teary and emotional but I know its well deserved....I put out my goodness and meant every little bit of it...now my baby is already loved soooo much and yours will be too cuz they have an AWESOME mommy :)


----------



## Krippy

Thoughts and prayers to your friend Stacey! Sending her loads of rainbow positive vibes!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank you so much lisette love you girl!!!

I have to just be patient and kno my time will come and i cant compare myself with other people, its making me so sad, i gotta stop, ive never been like a jealous or envious person since all of this....u know..it sucks big time.

I have so much to be thankful for i just always feel like theres a missing piece, like my life isnt complete until i have my baby..

Ive been wanting a baby since my dh and i got together lol, i dont really have a "career" i always wanted to be a mom, thats it, theres nothing i want to do...

I just gotta stand tall and know my dreams will come true one day!


----------



## jessy1101

Thoughts and prayers Stace for ur friend!! Hoping it will work out for her!!

OMG sooo last night i was in bed at freakin 6:45 pm 'SOBBBBB'..and once again..covered in slobber this morning...'SOBBB SOBBBBB'...i hate when that happens u wake up and it's like ewwww why is my pillow sticky and my face all crunchy?? Ya cookie slobber monster is I LOLOLLOL

TFGIFF!!! I'm sooo happy it's finaly FINALY here!!!!! And naturaly my weekend is booked solid so i'm going to be almost passing out sunday at like 4 pm!! 

How is y'all fine peeps doin today??? I'm going to a beach party next friday and dress code is sandals and summer dresses...me thinks imma freeze with pitoune bunches huh???


----------



## keepthefaithx

beach party, how fun, i wanna go lol

i am thinking of having a fiesta at my place the end of the month, party city has alot of fiesta stuff, and the girls have to wear grass skirts, and we will make tacos and stuff & sangria and margaritassssssssssss lol

hopefully ill need non alcoholic drinks for me!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> beach party, how fun, i wanna go lol
> 
> i am thinking of having a fiesta at my place the end of the month, party city has alot of fiesta stuff, and the girls have to wear grass skirts, and we will make tacos and stuff & sangria and margaritassssssssssss

It's actualy a beach party at a hugeee bar. It's an exclusive even cuz they have been giving out tickets for months now and my BFF won 4 tickets. The way it works is that they are giving out 10 grand prize trips for 4 to go to Mexico soooo ya it's gonna be a huge event. Wow first time i'll be in a bar and drinking soda...weirdddd LOL but no biggie. Looks like for once in my life imma be the DD person..:shrug::shrug:


----------



## keepthefaithx

that sounds like a blast!

how is the weather in canada? its 50 here going down to 30 next week..EWWW i hate hate hate coldness...i cant wait for spring!

i have to work tmaro UGHHHHH sucksssssssssssss!!

im going to see the vow my sister and go to mall and lunch sat & sunday cleaning and sunday going out with two other couples for din & drinks, but i prob wont drink or maybe just 1 glass...


----------



## babydust818

Stace i think this could be it for your friend. God wants her to have her baby and with God anything is possible! Even a less than 1% chance of conceiving! He WILL make it happen when He wants to! I'm a firm believer of it! I pray it sticks and she gets her miracle.

Jess the beach party sounds awesome. come pick me up?

i feel so ignored on this thread sometimes... no offense but what's the point in writing when no one listens.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jesus Creases what a shite day!!:growlmad:
Work has been horrendous....
And i got an email from uni saying there was a prob with my portfolio coz the mentor who'd signed me off wasn't up to date blah blah blah... So after trying all day to get in touch with people, i sent an arsey email back saying "I have been through a lot in my personal life in the last 6 months including 2 miscarriages. Yet i managed to get all my work handed in on time, refused the extensions i was offered and managed to complete all the required hours so i feel it is unfair that i am being penalised for something which is beyond my control...." 

They have basically told me that i will have to complete another 150 hours on the ward as a student (supervised by someone who is up to date) before 5th April or they will fail me!!!!!!! Fuckers!! I have worked my arse off for this :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## themarshas

Ohhh Emma! That's soooooo stupid. I'd be soooo pissed. Don't you just love bureaucratic bullshit? Glad you're standing up for yourself. 

I want to go to a beach party! Or the beach... 2 weeks until we leave yay!!!

Leaving work early today to go find some snow for snowmobiling. We're going with my brother and cousin for our first and last ride of the season. Hope Baby M likes his snowmobile ride! Tomorrow i'm hanging out with my cousin- shopping & lunch. Then we have the monthly dinner at the inlaws with the whole family. Sunday- we have indoor rock climbing and dinner with about 30 people for my brother-in-laws 25th bday. Should be a good but busy weekend!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap Emma they can do that??????????? WTF!!!???


----------



## jessy1101

Damnit..i just caught myself gropping my boobies...again...pouahhhhh


----------



## babydust818

I'm sorry Emma. That is HORSESHIT! Ugh!!!!!!!!!!! I hate people. That just doesn't even sound right. There has to be some way to prove it to them...

Andrew is gonna get his ass beat this morning. He is sanding the walls on the staircase to paint them and he put a drop cloth down so no dust would come upstairs to the kitchen. Well stupid idiot didn't do it right and there's dust everywhere and i'm about to have a heart attack. I keep yellin at him and he thinks it's funny. I swear he is pressing the wrong damn buttons. PMS GALORE!!!!!!! GOING TO BEAT HIS ASS. ughhh


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm just super stressed with it all. They told me that my boss would have to release me from the hours i'm already down to work for the next 5 weeks so i can do student shifts instead coz it's the organisations fault not mine! So my boss will be super happy with having to cover all my shfts!!! :growlmad:

It's coz they had an audit in Nov and got pulled up on a lot of things so they are being really strict with everything now....but i agree with Rach - it is complete horseshit!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg emma that is such bullshit! im sorry sweeti that you have to do that...people are such DICKS!
xoxoxxoxoxox

jess thats all i do when im pg, grab my OWN tits..lol


----------



## jessy1101

It's just so pleasant u know? And it gives me some serious relief cuz right now i just wanna rip them off of me...

Feels like i've got 24 hour nipple clamps on..and yet i've never put a nipple clamp on my tittay in my life...i dont think anywais..hmm..


----------



## Krippy

Awww Girls! It is supposed to be Happy Friday! Sorry they are doing that to you Emma! That is ridiculous...I hate rules that you can't bend!

Sorry your day is crappy Rach...Hope it gets better!

Jessy...As for the drool...We had to buy new pillows by the time RJ was born. I was a crazy drooler, it was disgusting! Have a blast at your party! :)

Hello to everyone else! Liz, have fun snowmobiling! Hi Lisette!


----------



## lauren10

Rachy baby, no one is ignoring you! people don't respond to every one of my posts, but it's not personal at all! xxxx

I'm feeling better, thanks Lisette! and DD is way better, which is even more important. Sooo glad it's friday! 

Stacie I hope everything goes well with your friend!


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach i agree w lauren, it does happen to me too sometimes, i dont think its done intentionally! xo

uhh im bored as hell at work. im telling u february and my office is DEAD every year!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wish it was monday and my scan was today..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess..did you order from kikis?


----------



## jessy1101

Rach plz dont feel like that!! I'm not ignoring u in the least sweety.

Leese nooooo i'm still waiting for the shirt i fell in love with to be online!! And i cant really order anything now cuz well..i aint got nuttin to put in that shirt really belly wise LOLOLOLOL


----------



## themarshas

Sorry Rach! I'm not sure what I missed though? I think I just miss some of the posts...

My office is dead throughout the winter... it bites... but we're getting back into the swing of stuff and implementing a bunch of changes so it's getting busier. We also hired a few new people, including a girl who will be helping out with some of my tasks while I'm off on leave. I start training her on Tuesday so I'll be busy next week...


----------



## keepthefaithx

did you decide on a name yet liz??

i have a wish list set up on the site jess...lol


----------



## themarshas

We'd originally talked about Colby Allen but we're leaning towards Cameron Allen. He's nickname and initials would both be Cam... thoughts?


----------



## keepthefaithx

so brother n sister come in office Danielle & Daniel, isnt that weird..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i LOOOVE Cameron, so cute!

i like it better, but Colby is really cute as well


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa that IS weird! LOL

Liz I really like Cameron :)

Lauren glad DD is feeling better and you're getting there too! Gonna be just in time for your trip!!!

Rach sweet pea I think we all chat soooo much we miss eachother stuff sometimes but pls know we luv ya bunches :hugs:

Kristen :wave:

Jessy my lil preggo how you dooing today baby? I'm gonna start me a kiki's wish list too but I still gotta figure out Canadian shipping rates cuz if you gotta return it could get pricey :(


----------



## babydust818

thanks guys i appreciate it! i been so emotional the last few days always i over think things. thought you guys didn't like me or something LOL. i know stupid. ugh! so i'm feeling kinda weird right now.... really scared and wanna like cry! I'm only 6dpo but on and off had little tiny cramping and achyness... well today the cramping is back and its not painful or anything but WHY would i be cramping this many days before my period? i never have. i been so tired and such a bitch. i'm so scared i am having a chemical right now. Like i know i dont even have enough hcg in my blood to even tlel me im pregnant but i can't help but think maybe my egg tried to get fertilized and now im miscarrying before it even processes. omg my mind is so crazy. all i know is i feel like shit! i woke up at 1030 and fell back to sleep less than 2 hours later. i been SO tired. i fell asleep for like 20 min bcz OH was yellin downstairs and i wanted to knock him out. Well i'm getting super sleepy again and want to go to bed but i don't wanna waste my day away. Ugh... i'm probably worrying for nothing and it's just my AF trying to come early or something. idfk.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> thanks guys i appreciate it! i been so emotional the last few days always i over think things. thought you guys didn't like me or something LOL. i know stupid. ugh! so i'm feeling kinda weird right now.... really scared and wanna like cry! I'm only 6dpo but on and off had little tiny cramping and achyness... well today the cramping is back and its not painful or anything but WHY would i be cramping this many days before my period? i never have. i been so tired and such a bitch. i'm so scared i am having a chemical right now. Like i know i dont even have enough hcg in my blood to even tlel me im pregnant but i can't help but think maybe my egg tried to get fertilized and now im miscarrying before it even processes. omg my mind is so crazy. all i know is i feel like shit! i woke up at 1030 and fell back to sleep less than 2 hours later. i been SO tired. i fell asleep for like 20 min bcz OH was yellin downstairs and i wanted to knock him out. Well i'm getting super sleepy again and want to go to bed but i don't wanna waste my day away. Ugh... i'm probably worrying for nothing and it's just my AF trying to come early or something. idfk.

Rach whooaahhh whoaaaahhh do not i repeat DO NOT over think things. And dont ever think we dont like u and are ignoring u...or else i'll have to go and slap u with my preg tittays (cuz right now i would whack harder then a hand slap me thinks lolol). This could very much b ur month soooo deep breaths and wait a few more days to see what's the what k?

Hugs! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach when you testing hunni?

yea cameron def gets my vote! lol

did any of you read the book taking charge of your fertility, i may stop and barnes n noble and get it today. i heard it was great, before, during and after pregnancy, tips and tricks and get to know ur body better and etc...


----------



## jessy1101

Well i can report that so far i've been sick in the parking lot beside my car today on lunch hour..and then sick again here in the bathroom...fun fun!

Seriously this beany is kickin my asss LOL


----------



## babydust818

That beany loves you jess! wants to make sure you're reassured constantly that things are going to be okay! And thanks for the kind words. I may like them preggy boobs hitting me. Preferbly my face?! mwahahah! i dont think it is my month. i feel like shit and just want to move onto the next cycle. 

Lisa no i haven't read it but i think Stacie has. Does it seem good?


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> That beany loves you jess! wants to make sure you're reassured constantly that things are going to be okay! And thanks for the kind words. I may like them preggy boobs hitting me. Preferbly my face?! mwahahah! i dont think it is my month. i feel like shit and just want to move onto the next cycle.
> 
> Lisa no i haven't read it but i think Stacie has. Does it seem good?

I actualy love licking the salt off of my soda biscuit mhhhmm..

And trust me i never in my wildest dreams thought i would get a bfp at first this cycle...so u cant rely on that lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Choose a partner wisely: snookis parenting method.. like honestly gag...i really cant believe shes preg !!!!!!!!!!


&#8220;Whoever I have babies with has to be Italian. I want my kids&#8217; last name to have a vowel on it ... and be tanned, obviously.&#8221;


Procreation can still be recreation:


&#8220;Whisky sex is the best. It&#8217;s when a guy can&#8217;t have sex for like five hours because he&#8217;s so drunk. Or his penis is so drunk.&#8221;


With pregnancy, come the cravings:


&#8220;Pickles is my thing.&#8221;


And your body will change:


&#8220;Uh, my ass is, like, protruding ... Protruding. The word of the day. Use it.&#8221;


Plus, it&#8217;s no longer your own:


&#8220;If we go to a club, I have to poop my pants. If we go to a party, I have to poop my pants, if I go on a date, like this, with a hot guy, I have to poop my pants.&#8221;


A little drink now and then won&#8217;t hurt you:


&#8220;Any pinot&#8217;s OK. Pregnant people do it.&#8221;


But everything in moderation:


&#8220;I can have a good time without drinking, f--k you, alcohol.&#8221;


You only think giving birth is easy:


&#8220;I delivered a friggin&#8217; calf from a cow!&#8221;


But it&#8217;s really not:


&#8220;It&#8217;s like putting a watermelon into a pinhole.&#8221;


And you may be sore for some time:


&#8220;Ow. It hurts my vagina.&#8221;


Or need your own space:


&#8220;My bed is my bed and I peed in it last year, so who would want to sleep in that bed?&#8221;


Once the baby arrives, treat boys and girls differently:


&#8220;Guys are douchebags and I hate them all. They don&#8217;t know how to deal with women, and I feel that&#8217;s why the lesbian rate is going up in this country.&#8221;


Always guard against rashes:


&#8220;If it&#8217;s, like, a smush, you gotta put lotion on your butt.&#8221;


And be careful of the language you use around children:


&#8220;We say &#8216;tits,&#8217; not &#8216;breasts,&#8217; so she probably won&#8217;t even know it was us.&#8221;


Make sure to have lots of toys:


&#8220;I call my vibrator the Elmo because, tickle me Elmo, ya know what i mean...?&#8221;


Don&#8217;t be afraid of overfeeding:


&#8220;You can see the shaping of his wiener. And let me tell you, it wasn&#8217;t even that big.&#8221;


Or giving tough love:


&#8220;I&#8217;m not kissing you because you have throw-up breath.&#8221;


But go easy on yourself, New Mom&#8212;you can&#8217;t do it all:


&#8220;My first thought was: I don&#8217;t wanna clean this up. My second thought was: I just f--ked up dinner. My third thought was: What the f--k am I gonna eat?!&#8221;


And remember, motherhood will change you forever:


&#8220;This is my family and I don&#8217;t want anyone coming in the house and f--king anything up because I will kill you, I don&#8217;t care if I&#8217;m small, I will kick you.&#8221;


----------



## babydust818

LOL do you have any snickerdoodle coming out of that vadge?!?


----------



## keepthefaithx

im guna pick it up today...ill let you know!


----------



## babydust818

i hate snooki! she is gonna be a terrible parent.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol there was an article saying when she wants a baby she wants him/her to be tan.....like really wtf...this idiot gets a child and will have the perfect pregnancy.....why things happen the way they do we will never FREAKIN know!


----------



## jessy1101

Screw snooky she's a dumbasss anywais.


----------



## jessy1101

So what's everyone up to??

..'grope's boob'..i'm not doing nuttin.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Just grabbing the boobies huh jess.

Im just so eager to leave, i want a hot chocolate & to get my book


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Just grabbing the boobies huh jess.
> 
> Im just so eager to leave, i want a hot chocolate & to get my book

It feels fantastic! :coffee::coffee:


----------



## keepthefaithx

:sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:i cant wait to start BDING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

prometrium made my boobs KILL last cycle omg..never hurt that bad in my life!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crappp Leese u lil NYMPHO!!!


----------



## babydust818

omg your boobs are probably getting a damn workout! they're gonna get smaller, not bigger from all the exercises! 

lisa i totally agree about snooks. ugh i hate her! she is so damn disgusting. it's crazy to me that some people can have 10 children and never one miscarriage! wish i were them! my perfect family would be a boy, then girl! I may even try for a 3rd. I guess it depends on if i'm feeling that i need another baby! Idc how they come, i just want healthy babies! Even if i'm destined for just one baby, i'll be okay with that! I just want to be a mommy.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Rach, i can't wait for you to be a mummy - you will love that lo sooooo much i can tell! It is super fantastic being a mummy and i thank the stars for my ds every second :cloud9:


----------



## crystalclaro

hi girls :)
hey Rach sorry your feeling so shitty, hormones suck but to bad we need them to make eggs and all huh!! this whole TTC stuff gets to a girls head thats for sure!! but I'm sure all of us here understand and don't feel like no one likes you :( we LOVE you silly girl. I may not get into a lot of conversations with everyone yet but just knowing that there is a great group of woman going through the same stuff makes me feel connected to all of you. So I hope you really start to feel better soon , if its not your month don't worry it will get here eventually :) all of us freak out now and then....

I have not even read up on all the stuff I missed yesterday ..... hopefully you guys did not fill up like 50 pages or something like that. lol 
I feel so blessed right now. I finally have a Dr who is AMAZING , she is from Germany and she is a MD but also has a strong belief in naturopathic medicine as well . She was given me a detailed medical lesson on hormone production because of my thyroid ( its off again ) but she said should just take 6 weeks to even out. She is beautiful, smart, empathetic, caring and funny!!! when she was reading my husbands sperm analysis and giving her fertility lesson she is all serious and then out of no where she says " it takes some time for those *******s to do there job " hahaha my husbands sperm are now referred to *******s. She gave me free insulin and a new glucose meter . I'm in love with her !!!!! wish she was my wife... lol the hard part will be getting my husband to cut back on meat, she said he should be easting grass feed organic meat if he cant do that then he needs to cut back to eating meat just 2 -3 times a week. She said that the problem is that most of the meat produced in america has hormones in it mainly female hormones and she said that effects the sperm and thats also why there is an increase in breast and testicular cancer in men !!!! oh and she also explained there there is a preservative on a lot of our foods that effects the thyroid as well. So now I have to start cutting out all packaged and processed food. But the very very awesome news is my A1c ( diabetic thing) is almost perfect :) wootwoot...


----------



## Twinkie210

OK girilies, I am not quit caught up, but getting there!

Thanks for all the T&P for my friend!

Rach- we wouldn't ignore you girl!

Jessy- I am glad you are sick and your boobies hurt!

Liz- Love the name! So cute!

Emma- that is some super duper shit they are putting you through.

Crystal- I am so glad you found a Dr. you love! It is the best feeling when you really like your Dr. 

I am a little concerned, my nausea has pretty much disappeared :(. I haven't had to take my medicine all day and I just feel kind of yucky, not like I am going to barf. But last night and this morning I had some times where I was so lightheaded I almost passed out, so maybe my symptoms are just changing. Ugh it seems like forever before I get to see my Dr.!

Lisa sweetie, I have read Taking Charge of Your Fertility and I really liked it. Some of the book is on preventing pregnancy and menapause, but it is still worth the read. It talks a lot about cervical fluid, timing intercourse, and different fertility issues. It is way more indepth knowledge than I have ever got from any Dr.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I went to barnes n noble n i sat there n skimed book...and i felt like i knew all the stuff already...lol like obviously not everything but i didnt get it....its more for ppl starting out n dont kno much...idk cud b wrong but im guna pass!


----------



## babydust818

sorry have a short bit to update but please say a prayer for me! there's several emergency tornado warnings in my area. The sirens are going off so i'm headed to the basement. We're going to have more storms later on as well.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny that's scary, stay safe & keep us updated when you can xxx


----------



## crystalclaro

take a teddy bear with you Rach.... be safe ok <3


----------



## Krippy

Be safe Rach!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks everyone! I am okay. The storms have passed. The sun is shinning and it's really oddly warm outside... CRAZY! Was very scary though. So many places around here were hit.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg rach scary..glad ur ok!

Stace that happens alot from what ive read and everything turns out to be fine...i kno its hard trust me..but ur blood work n sono was great wens ur next apt?


----------



## babydust818

Stace i'm sure you're fine. I've heard of many girls having nausea then all of a sudden it disappears for a week or two and comes back! I'm sure you're fine babygirl


----------



## confusedprego

Stacie - don't freak out about symptoms fading for a little - I guarantee they'll be back! I had days that DH would come home and I would be crying on the couch because I hadn't thrown up that day and I felt pretty good and then the next day he'd be rubbing my back as I vomited allll day! so, I know it's hard to not worry but take comfort in those u/s's. Your chances are really great now that everything is going to be ok!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,

Wow Rach hunni I'm soo glad it passed! How crazy was that?!?! 

Stacie sweetie I know its a lot easier said than done to just not worry but truly enjoy the break & don't stress yourself out! 26days to go! We can do this :)

Emma baby I'm sooo sorry hear about all the BS ur going through! Ggggrrrr!!! Wish I could yell at someone for ya! :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I fell asleep AGAIN ... why am i so tired? my mom said for me to maybe get my thyroid checked. I'm just exhausted and wanna sleep allllll the time.


----------



## lauren10

Not vomiting isn't always bad! I've never really had morning sickness, and lemme tell ya, i like it :) and everything is super duper ok! (well the first and third pregnancy anyway...)

so i just found out that that job I"m going for has another opening...someone just resigned. So that means there are 3 spots open for the same job...thus increasing my chances!! hello work from home and more money!! i hope it happens! girls on this thread are having good luck with new jobs, so I'm optimistic!

Kimberly how is your job going? 
Rach did you ever figure out what the house smell was? 
Jessy, give your boobs a squeeze for me!

I'll miss you girls next week but try to check in when I'm on wireless. We leave Sunday!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach..yea maybe do that...thyroid effects alot...

Laurens leaving us ahhhh!!! Where u going hunni sry i must have misses that post


----------



## keepthefaithx

If somes due june 12 how many weeks is that


----------



## babydust818

That's my birthday!!!!


----------



## babydust818

they would've gotten pregnant in Sept so like what... 24 weeks?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yayyy rach ur guna b 24 or 25 ?? 
Sry i suck!
My friends sister is due that day...


----------



## babydust818

24! I've always dreamed of me getting pregnant in Sept so i could give birth around my birthday... i'm so selfish LOL. I just think it's the perfect time of year!


----------



## keepthefaithx

It is!!!! :)

Im getting ready to go out i hope u all have a goodnight xox


----------



## babydust818

i been drinking


----------



## jessy1101

Rach omggg glad that tornado shizz is ova!! That is scary jesus..we never get any in canada thank god i d poo myself i think..

Stace seriously i betcha will b puking ur guts up once again in no time..orrrr ur outta the stoopid MS woods also very possible! Can u plzzz give me ur map?? I think ive lost 5 pounds in 4 days lolol evillll..but so worth it.

Lauren i was uber generous and double squeezed just for u hunny! It s nice to get 5 second relief from those invisible nipple clamps.

Yessss 10 pm and im still away!!! Gooo gooo Jessy!!! Umm..zzzzzzz..slobber slobber...fart..zzzzz...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Had a dream i was eating chicken enchiladas - pretty disappointed when i woke up to be honest! :haha:

Is it wrong that i'm soooo excited about going to a children's interactive museum 2moro?!!It looks awesome haha!:blush:


----------



## keepthefaithx

good morning all!!!

i had a dream i had confront my x best friend and i was such a bitch and it felt so good!!!!!!!!!! lol

the other night i had a dream i was on the titanic, yea didnt end well..lol

im at work right now sucks....then going to pick up my sis for lunch and shopping, cant waitttttttt

whats everyone up to todayyy


----------



## MrsMoo72

What's your job Leese?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i work at the front desk at ophthalmology office, also i do work ups on pt as well, but not as much..fun fun..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

u? :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I FOUND THIS POEM ON ANOTHER THREAD, I WANNA DEDICATE IT TO ALL MY LOVELY FRIENDS ON PUPO LOVE YOU ALL!!!

There are women that become mothers without effort, without thought, without patience or loss and though they are good mothers and love their children, I know I will be better

I will be better not because of genetics or money or that I have read more books but because I have struggled and toiled for this child. I have longed and waited. I have cried and I prayed. I have endured and planned over and over again

Like most things in life, the people who truly have appreciation are those who have struggled to attain their dreams. I will notice everything about my child . I will take time to watch my child sleep, explore and discover, I will marvel at this miracle everyday for the rest of my life

I will be happy when I wake in the middle of the night to the sound of my child, knowing that I can comfort, hold, and feed him and that I am not waking to take another temperature, pop another pill, take another shot or cry tears of a broken dream. My dream will be crying for me

I count myself lucky in this sense; that God has given me this insight, this special vision with which I will look upon my child that my friends will not see

Whether I parent a child I actually give birth to or a child God leads me to, I will not be careless with my love

I will be a better mother for all that I have endured. I am a better wife, a better aunt, a better daughter, neighbor, a friend and a sister because I have known pain.

I know disillusionment as I have been betrayed by my own body. I have been tired by the fire and hell many never face, yet given time, I stood tall


I JUST LOVE THIS POEM ITS SO AMAZING AND TRUE AND I CRIED..LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

That's lovely Lisa! And true that we will be more appreciative of our babies after what we have been through.

I'm a healthcare assistant on a stroke/neurology unit and studying for my nursing diploma and i love it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Nicee! We have a neuro ophthalmologist here, neuro is very interesting lol :)

emma i cant wait for you to start ttc again i wanna be preg buds w ya!!! 

Lol

when are you trying again???


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks for the encouragement everyone. I still have inegestion, heartburn, and so dizziness, so for now I guess the nausea is gone. I am kind of glad that I don't need to take the medicine right now. One of the side effects of it is consitpation and let me tell you I haven't pooed since Monday when I took my first dose! I am feeling so "backed up" right now LOL.

Rach- I am glad you are OK tornadoes are scary!

Lisa- I knew alot of the charting stuff, but I like the section that helps you diagnose problems. You can look up things like spotting and it will give you possible causes.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh i have a degree in Psychology too so i find all things to do with brains interesting (geek!) :blush:

Think we will be ttc after my next af - not sure when to expect it though coz the last one was mostly spotting with only about 1 full day of proper bleeding. Maybe around 15th March? 

I can't waaaaaitttt!!

You will prob be preggers before then anyways!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait for you!!!, if i do get preg i would concieve this monday or tuesday. so the 5/6...i would be due on thanksgiving! 

we would only be a couple weeks away from eachothers due date!! and jessy is pretty close too nov 7!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach we had your tornados on our news channel!!! scary shit thank god your okay girl!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Got everything crossed for you :hugs:

I'm struggling to find a dress for a wedding we are going to on the 31st :nope: I'm short & curvy so anything long or floaty is out for me, obvs need to make sure 'the girls' are covered, obvs no white/cream - can't be upstaging the bride!! I'm also a pale English rose (!) so don't really suit pastel colours...


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOL UR TOO FUNNY HEHE!

HMM..LETS SEE....

i am short and curvy and i LOVE long dresses lol

we have different stores then you tho right? lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i loveeeee pastels omg lol i do use self tanner tho lol

i love like mint green and blue, lavendar, rose


----------



## MrsMoo72

I could maybe get away with those colours but not like yellows and creams...

DH is a groomsman and the colours they have picked are....wait for it....mint green & chocolate brown....not my fave choice of colours i gotta say!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Although DH will look like an ice-cream sundae yum!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

IDK HOW MUCH YA WANNA SPEND BUT THESE ARE CUTE..U GOTTA HAVE MACYS RIGHT?? LOLO

https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...ening/Formal&sp=3&spc=209&ruleId=65&slotId=12

THIS ONES A LITTLE BOOBIE LOL BUT PRETTY

https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...ening/Formal&sp=1&spc=209&ruleId=65&slotId=24

https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...1&CategoryID=5449#fn=SPECIAL_OCCASIONS=Little Black Dress%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D115%26ruleId%3D65%26slotId%3D1

https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...ID=5449&LinkType=#fn=SPECIAL_OCCASIONS=Little Black Dress%26sp%3D1%26spc%3D115%26ruleId%3D65%26slotId%3D22

https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...ening/Formal&sp=1&spc=212&ruleId=65&slotId=46


----------



## jessy1101

Wow we would all b pretty close!! When u think about it we pretty much have a bfp each month right? Except november..i think..did somebody get a bfp in november??? Leese ur thanksgiving is end of nov right?? I ask cuz ours is early october lolol how weird is that?? 

Why isnt it summer yet?? I want to b able to go out in shorts and a tank top and omgggg i miss flip flops sooooo bad right now.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol its nov 22 jess, just realized i messed up tho, i would be due the 27..lol oops!!

i knoooo apparently they are saying in new york we are guna go straight to summer no spring this year and its guna be harshly hot!!! i love it woohooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!! lololo


----------



## MrsMoo72

we don't have Macy's :nope:

And it wouldn't let me view those...don't know why? 
All the ones i like are totally not suitable for weddings!! If we were just going to the evening i wouldn't be so bothered but it's for all day...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait til tmaro night bd bd bd!!!! lol

i decide to bd sunday not tonight bc, if i get the shot monday, i would be able to do it til monday night bc dh working so bd sunday would cover it til monday in case i o sooner then expected then everynight night til thurs!


----------



## themarshas

Good morning all! I'm at my moms trapped without a car until lunch with my cousin so I thought is catch up. last night we went snowmobiling and goodness I'm sore today! But our munchkin is still kicking away so its comforting that although I ache he's ok.
On a not so cheery not, a friends 2.5 month old little girl died yesterday morning. They think from Sids... I'm having a hard time understanding why... That's 2 friends in 3 months who have lost their little ones... 

Makes me so paranoid and im already worrying for our little one and hes not even here yet


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg like thats horrible i am so sorry....so sad omg :(


----------



## themarshas

I got my bfp in Nov! And I hope you get your bfp this month for a thanksgiving baby like my dh!

Tornadoes! Eeekkk


----------



## MrsMoo72

OMG Liz that's awful, i just can't imagine....


----------



## keepthefaithx

JESS

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-5501-ivory-rosette-necklace-maternity-dress.aspx

HOW CUTE??


----------



## keepthefaithx

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-6168-black-cuffed-tie-maternity-shorts.aspx

https://www.kikisfashions.com/p-6169-white-maternity-capri-pants.aspx


----------



## keepthefaithx

what do you guys think of the name Nico for a boy..dh brought it up to me..he LOVES it...


----------



## babydust818

Lisa I love that poem. I think I'm going to save it and read it whenever I am down! I love it a lot. very true and exactly how I feel! your bd schedule sounds good!!! I hope this is it!

Liz I am so sorry about your friend.... I'll say a prayer. try not to let it stress you out darling.

Emma how you doing babygirl? seems like you're doing a lot better than I would be which is awesome!!! 

Jess omfg I want flip flops too!!!! hurry up summer!!! u still feeling nauseous?

hey to all you other awesome girlies!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

rachhhhhhhhhhh:hi:


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma, I am short and very pale, I like to wear red a lot and I bought this deep purple color dress that was freaking cute last summer for a wedding, I ended up having the same dress as the MIB, awkward! I was with the grooms family, so I didn't really care LOL. What color is your hair, that makes a big difference in what color dresses look the best. Mine is super dark, so I like to wear red alot.


----------



## jessy1101

Lisa love love!! Seriously im obssessed with that site!

Liz nooooo now im freakin out too. We gotta not think bout that whack shizz.

Rach agreed summer now now now! Is it...now yet??? Lolol

Sooo DH has some how convinced me to endure the masses of clinicaly insane horror..also know as saturday at Ikea 'shudders'..shizzz 'double shudders'..plz say a lil prayer for me girlies...imma need it lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah em hair does have alot to do w it too!!!

i have dark red/brown hair and i find pastel colors look nice w my hair and skin tone


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm a blondie!

Hey Rach!

Jess seriously ikea??? Maybe just have a nap on one of the beds with dh shops hehe!! Or you could have a sneaky peek at baby stuff..???


----------



## keepthefaithx

so pale skin, blonde hair

i would say dark colors yes!

purple, red, navy, emerald, chocolate

:)


----------



## babydust818

I love love love Ikea! That's where i got my bed frame, coffee table, end tables, chested drawers (dresser). I love that place! Some of their stuff is cheaply made but some other stuff is awesome! I hate all the damn people that go into that place because there's only one of them for so many miles. Gah!! Always packed when i go. I love their food!!! yum yum. Have fun LOL. Is your hubby a bad shopper?

Lisa at first i hated the name Nico. My sister's friend named her son that and i was like EW WHY. Then it grew on me. It's actually cute!!! He is a little cutie too. Suits him very well. So now i like it.

Emma i hate wearing dresses. I look SOO BAD in them. I'm just one of them people who just look horrible in any dress, any color. Bad bad bad bad!!!! I feel so uncomfortable too. Same with heels. My feet are so wide that i can never find heels that i like in my size. Also, i'm so clumsy. 

Lauren forgot to tell you that that's awesome they have another position opened!!! I'm sure you will get it!!!

Well woke up this morning to test and bfn LOL. Yes, i tested this early. God help me. I have to get all my house work and laundry done today so i can just relax on my last day off tmrw! I'm so anxious and excited about the new job! woot woot.


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach lol wow u said "ew why" lol

ahhhh hahaha

yea idk its growing on me...its between that and nicholas so well see!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Nico could be a nickname for Nicholas?


----------



## babydust818

True dat Emma! ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning/afternoon chicas :wave:

How's everyone doing today? I just woke up not too long ago! Slept like 14hrs :o woke up with a nasty headache though! Eekkkk! Also I was having the weirdest pangs in my left side last night!!! Got me a little worried but I'm thinking its prob just streching right? That's the side the baby is on...laides any ideas for me?
I think I'm just gonna chill out today & catch up on Jersey Shore & stuff :)

Jessy baby OMG good luck brave girl!

Lisa I love ur new avatar & either nicholas or nicho is adorbale me thinks! Was one of my top boy name picks but H didn't really like it :(

Rach sooo exciting on the new job sweetie :) how many dpo are u today? Keeping super positive for u hunni...all the exhaustion you've been talking about is great!!

Emma :wave: what color are ur eyes sweetie? Have you thought of an electric blue color maybe?

Stacie glad ur ms is a little better & the heartburn & dizziness are still nice & strong :)

Lauren you excited for tmmr sweetie? We gonna miss u :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Epic sleep Lisette - jealous!!
My eyes are bluey-green and dh does say that blue suits me...He is off work all next week so that means i can leave ds at home with him while i go shopping yay!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lisette. Speaking of sleep... i'm getting sleepy right now! I could fall asleep in the blink of an eye. ALL DAY i've been having weird stuff going on down below. Lots of twinges, cramps, etc. Really weird i must say. No sense in talking about it until i get that +hpt lol. Just praying for a miracle is all. 

Mmm made goulash for dinner! It was yum yum in my tum!!! Came out perfect and delicious. I even have left overs ;) Not doing too much this evening. Thinking about cleaning the bedroom and getting it organized because i'm OCD about that. I got the mopping done in the kitchen and bathroom and all the rooms are clean except my bedroom. Also doing few loads of laundry which i hate. OH came home from work with a bad headache. Hope that passes. He's such a baby when he's sick!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wats goolash lolo


----------



## babydust818

oh my lord please don't tell me you never heard of it LOL. I make it with elbow macaroni, hamburger, spaghetti sauce, diced tomatoes, tomato juice, bell peppers, parsley, oregano, parmesan cheese, basil and i think that's it. It's yum-tastic! Tastes like spaghetti but with different noodles.


----------



## MrsMoo72

You started the new job yet rach?

One more post & we're up to 9000 replies!!!!!!! Omg!!


----------



## babydust818

9000 BING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL.

No haven't started new job yet. Will start it Monday.


----------



## babydust818

So weird to go back and reread this thread! Esp before Lauren was even pregnant. Seems like she's been pregnant the whole damn time LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Did u guys eva try pajama jeans....lolol


----------



## babydust818

I never have. Did you buy a pair? I saw a pic online of some girl wearing the nude pants while she was working at Lowe's LOL. Looked like she had NO pants on. Was so weird and she had a chunky behind along with chunky thighs which made it look worse. Don't get me wrong.. I'M BIG but i'd never wear them! LOL.

See look - LMFAO. scroll all the way to the bottom!

https://radiotaylor.wordpress.com/


----------



## jessy1101

OMFG just a quick update i thought i would end up strangling 6 crazyyy people in ikea, today has been my record for top MS day cuz everything thing i ate ive thrown up sooo..about 6 times? Im gonna b skin and bones jesus ive gone from 120 to 117 since monday and im 5'7 soo ya..gonna have to talk to my dr i think..

Rach u already tested??? Lolol i say gibr it 2 more days then test test!!

How has everyone s sat been?? Wow pupo at 9000 already!! We rock chicas!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yes jess mayb ur dr can give u sumthing..u r really thin jeez lol i weigh what u do and im 5'1 

Im going to hooters now yum lol


----------



## babydust818

Jess i'm a poas addict! I'm insane! LOL.

So tmrw i will be CD29 & 8dpo. I'm kinda worried that all this AF like cramps really is AF. idfk but according to the CBFM sticks it seems to me like i O'd 7 days ago. Not sure whats going on. Dude i can't stop farting. I keep farting galore. I got out of the shower and let out a huge one and it sounded all wet and stuff. OH was like "EWWW you just got out of the shower now your asshole is dirty again". I love our relationship! :)


----------



## lauren10

Happy Sunday morning girls. As soon as I get up it's to Boston we go! Tomorrow we fly to NYC and weds we fly to wash DC. I'm excited but still have this sinus infection and my nights are crappy. :(

Love you girls, have a great week and get lots of more Bfps thank you.


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy, seriously call your Dr, medicine really does help. If you are barfing that much you could get dehydrated.

Emma- I would go with deep jewel tones for pale skin and blond hair, but I am no style expert. I think navy or deep purple.

Rach- good luck testing!

Lauren- have fun on your trip!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea jess call dr asap!! U need something girl!!

Lauren feel better n have a great time girl!!

Stace hows ur m/s??

Rach im a poas addict too...but honestly i need to stop i nake myself nuts lol

Fxd i get ovidrel tmaro!!! Ahhhh i want 5 follies lololo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Guys im cd 12 just got a pos opk...ahhh i am seeing him tmaro to see if i was guna get u/s and ovidrel!!...we just bd 30 minutes ago...right after i git pos opk...mayb i wont b doing the shit now idk...ahhh i textd my dr well see wat he says..idk we r just guna bd again tmaro morning i guess i have no idea how many eggs or anything..idk wat to think...apprently u dont need ovidrel u can do clomid by itself...


----------



## babydust818

hmm i'm not really sure Lisa. i think getting ahold of your doctor would be the best thing.


----------



## babydust818

Last night was a really crazy night of dreams for me. I had a pregnancy dream one right after another last night. They were all that i had positive tests. It's probably because i want it so damn bad. I also had a dream the heat was on 72 and i freaked out lmao. Omg! All i can say is the dreams felt so real and i woke up feeling so sad!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im hoping everythings fine n i gave alot of follicles n i dont even need shot...


I hate those dreams...:(


----------



## babydust818

I hope you do too hunny. Is that the shot that puts HCG in your system?

OMG i love the pig from the geico commercials. Weeeee weeeee weeeeee weeeee!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg rach so do i lol and dh too lol so freaking cute!!!

Yea alot of women dont use the shot u dont need it w clomid ..im guna take another opk tnight n see if i atill have surge..if not i guess ill b oing very soon..cd 12 omg crazy i usually get pos opks cd 24..

So we can say i o cd 13 or 14 so i wud have a 27 28 day cycle ..awsum!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

430 still pos opk yay im not if i shud do it again tnight or mayb tmari mornibg if i can get dh up...


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so after consulting with a pharmacist a took 1 gravol at lunch tIme and managed to keep it in! I was sick tho queasy wise and was sure i was done for but managed to keep it in thank god. Now it s 5pm and im half dead on the sofa crappp. Excited to get my next numbers this week.

Leese maybe bd tomorrow morning if u can..couldnt hurt i think.

Cant believe sunday if ova..back to work tommorrow ewwwyyyy.

Lauren hope ur having fun!!

Rach how r u feelin?

What up everybody??


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- that is awesome if you don't need the shot (it sucks you already bought it though), but then no guessing if a + hpt is correct! If you bd'd today then I would do it again tomorrow morning.

Jessy- great that you were able to keep it down!

Rach-hopefully your dream is a preminition :)


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Stace but it was short lived couldnt keep anything down for supper. Poor DH is freakin out so bad he s calling the health hotline to make sure this is normal and what he can feed me. Im pretty sure this is normal part of pregnancy right????


----------



## babydust818

it's because of your TWINS jess ;)


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> it's because of your TWINS jess ;)

Lololol shhhhhh dont say that what if it s triPlettes lolol i kid i kid


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> it's because of your TWINS jess ;)

Lololol shhhhhh dont say that what if it s triPlelettes??? Lolol i kid i kid.

What s new with u Rach? R u feelin good?


----------



## babydust818

Let's just say the top 5 symptoms of PG i feel, but they're also known as AF lol. I'm bloated as hell, very very tired, cramps, moody, eating alot, emotional. Today OH told me my nips looked puffy LOL. It's prob just AF coming sooner than expected. I have so many mixed emotions about it. 

OMG imagine triplets?!? How fun and scary would that be?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twins wud b great..i wud loveeeeee twins!!! 

I gotta wake dh up tmaro to bd hope its up for it..lol


----------



## babydust818

just take ahold of his pecker and start going up and down.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg rach lmao


----------



## babydust818

he won't know if he's dreaming or not... when he realizes it's real that thing will get brick hard and he will be down to do whatever!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Thanks for the laughs u guys! I needed them today...just really feeling emotional & wanting to kill DH & then cry! Makes lots of sense I know! Lol

Jess sorry to hear its kicking ur butt babycakes! Hang in there :hugs:

Lisa sooo exciting for ur check tmmr! U know the best way to be sure DH is "up" for it! Going down & then switch it on him :)

Rach I'm crossing everything for u super duper hard with a big fat cherry on top as jessy would say! When r u testing again my little addict?


----------



## babydust818

Lisette thank you girl! I'm praying hard for myself too.


----------



## crystalclaro

aww Jessy when I was throwing up so much with my son they gave me zofran.. but to tell you the truth I threw up every day for 8 months straight. they were alwasy bitching at me to gain more weight


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good morning girlssss

Dh had to open early so we bd lastnight around 12...hes like im guna b shot wanna just try now....so u did better thrn nothing..im guna take opk in another cuple hours n see if still pos...
!!
Lisette when r u finding out gender???!!


----------



## babydust818

Well i'm off to Orientation for the new job! Hope everyone has a good day! I friggin took my dog out this morning and was shocked because there was a dusting of snow on the ground. I was like whhhhhhhat?!?


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- I would call your Dr. today. While yes throwing up is a normal part of pregnancy, throwing up too much will cause dehydration. I think it is worse for you than the baby, but still not fun. My cousin swore by some ginger lollipop things. I never tried them, but I haven't been able to dring gingerale, and honestly the thought of ginger makes me want to barf!


----------



## keepthefaithx

K as of 740 negative opk..so i guess today is o day?!

Dr visit in 2 hours well see!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good luck rach let us kno how it goes!

Jess mayne try preggo pops from babies r us and im sure they sell them other places my friend swore by them...

Stace how r u feeling girl??


----------



## Twinkie210

I am doing OK, thanks for asking! Nausea came back yesterday and today full force, so I am happy/sad at the same time LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay good lol yea it does suck...but def worth it!


----------



## Twinkie210

So if you don't need the shot, when do you think you will start testing?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hope i have a good chance this month...we will bd tnight n tmaro night too

Hope i have a good dr visit!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Well...lol

A part of me wants to start at 8dpo...lol but i kno i shudnt tell after that especially bc i experienced a very early loss last time..


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hope i dont need shot..


----------



## jessy1101

Ooo good luck at ur dr s Leese! Hope he has really good news for u lolol

So woke up feelin like crapp and took a sick day from work. I ll call my dr today to see if she can give me something. Rigt now it s just yucky nausea so thats sorta managable lol. Im also calling to book my next blood test! Bring on the numbers people.

Rach do u still feel the same this morning? When r u testing again?

Stace yay for the feelin like poo being back!! Trust me i feel ur pain and then ur also thrilled cuz all of this is very very good. Im happy since i didnt have any of this at all last time.

Happy monday morning y all!!


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! 
I swear pregnancy has completely zapped my memory. I have to write down everything or I can't remember. Which is why after reading 10 pages of posts I can't remember what I was going to say...

Jessy- def sounds like normal pregnancy crap but at the same time it also sounds horrendous. I'd talk to your dr because being dehydrated is noooo fun at all.

Lesse- hopefully you won't need shots! Fingers crossed for you! 

I know there was something else but I can't think of it... 
AFM- not much going on... not excited that its Monday again and starving (per usual) but otherwise not much


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girls!

Happy Monday :( Wish I was still in my bed!!!!! Its -28 here with the wind!!!! Bbbbbrrrrrrr

Jessy hunni good you stayed home and trying to reach your Dr for sure!

Lisa hope you have awesome news this morning! Keepin em crossed girlie :hugs: My gender scan is April 12th...still far till I can see the little monkey it feels like! I have March.28th for a check up so hopefully I'll get to hear the hb atleast then!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls im still waiting...uhh ill let ya kno!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls! Visit went great! I realeased an egg already and will def release another one soon he said!!! He said delayed 2nd ovulation great chance for twins this month!! No ovidrel shot!!!! Told us to bd tnight n tmaro night!!! So happy fxddddddd


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG LISA :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay leese! Just a quickie - dh says we can def start TTC after next af which should be middle of next week!!!!! Cant wait!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma :wave: THAT'S AWESOME!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg em so happy!!!! ayayayayayy!!!

please keep fxd for me girls!! i really hope we caught the egg..or 2 omg!! imagine, i would be the happiest girl on earth if i had twins!!!!

well see!!!

im not sure what day to count 1dpo...maybe wedsday, when i start prometrium!

so im guna try n hold off til 10 dpo to test...so figure saturday the 17! 

ahh!!


----------



## themarshas

YAY! For both Emma and Lisa!! That's awesome!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Soooo excited for you Lisa!!!! Definately try to hold off on testing if you can!! What did the Dr say? When do you go back???


----------



## keepthefaithx

i didnt get shot so i can test on my own! he told me im on progesterone so hes not guna test me for it 8dpo he doesnt even think thats my issue and ill be okay..

he said to call and let me know if i get a BFP

he said my lininig is very thick which is great for my little bean or two to nestle in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

omg please god!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

So excited for you emma!!!!!!! Yay!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks you guys! Im so happy coz my friend at work told me today that she's pg!! We were pg at same time when I was pg with my ds so it will be nice if were are again!

Excited for you leese!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yaya i cant wait for ALL of us to be pg!


----------



## babydust818

awesome news Emma and Lisa!!!! :)

I tested this morning and was a bfn. only 9dpo today. had another pos pregnancy dream. makin me so vulnerable!


----------



## babydust818

hope you feel better Jess!

stay warm lisette


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww rach yea still early hunni!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sorry Rach i forget where you're at with the job? Did you have an orientation?


----------



## jkb11

Oh my goodness! I have missed y'all soooooo much!!!! Somebody please catch me up. This is the first time I haven't went back and read everything. My weekend was insane. I barely even ha time to sleep so I couldn't log on and do my reading. Our family's live about an hour and a half from my new job. So loads of driving after 12-13 hr shifts so no time left :( sorry girls. What have I missed??? Xoxo.


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim!!!!!!!!!!! missed you girl!

how are you doing??


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach let us know how job went today!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Kim :flower:

For me you have missed nothing except uni jobsworth/red tape bollocks! And my friend at work is pg and my dh says we can try again in a couple of weeks after my af :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhhh Em and Leese! So excited for you ladies!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kris..how are you doing girl?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Great news day for my PUPO's :) 

Kim we definately missed ya girl! Hows the new job going? New Real Estate agent?

Rach hope ur having a good first day at the new job too :)

Kristen :wave: how you been sweetie? Weather keep warming up in your corner of the world?


----------



## jkb11

Girls, is the clear blue opk the only brand with the smileys ????


----------



## keepthefaithx

yes it is kim!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma yesssssss ur gOnna b back on the ttc wagon!

Leese so happy everything went that well at ur dr s! Im crossing my fingers for u for it to b ur shot.

Rach thats still really early testing wise soooo ur r still by far in the game.

Kim yup those r the ones i used and they were definetly my lucky ticket to a bfp!

Today im just gross. I can hardly move from the sofa im just cOmpletly drained..


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks jess..what hap w ur beta??!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

did you get preggo pops?


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls I was at Walmart and in a hurry. Glad I got the right ones. So I missed it what happened at the dr Lisa? Job was good but insane. I thought I left the icu but we had crazy traumas come in. My first hour there I was helping with a kid that coded. But everybody is nice and knows their crap! So kinda intimidating being the new person.


----------



## jkb11

Oh and Emma!!!! Yay!!!! When do you ovulate? So happy you are back in the game:) 
And rach how's the new job?? Hope it's great. 

Lisette the new agents are awesome. Best decision I could have made. They sent a professional photographer to take house pics and she did a great job.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Kim! Don't know about ov as I don't track it, will just make sure to bd plenty all month!!

New job sounds scary/exciting! I love acute care but don't think I could handle poorly kids.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i had my cd 13 sono, he said i ovulated 1 egg already and will ovulate other very soon and to have sex 2nite and 2maro night, and he says i have a chance for twins !!!

one would be amazing but 2 omg..lol i would be soooo [email protected]!


----------



## keepthefaithx

you dont track o em?

if i didnt test o i would ALWAYS miss my surge lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Never have done leese. I pretty much have 28day cycle so just kinda bd round CDs 10-20 & hope for the best haha! Bit vague I know but surprisingly it has worked for us!


----------



## keepthefaithx

whatever works em..lol

i got my pos opk on cd 12!!! crazyyy so cool so early for me!


----------



## babydust818

That is awesome to O that early, wish i did! My first day was good. It was just orientation though. They have an onsite gym and personal trainer, also health benefits apply first day which was today! I am happy about that!! woot woot. Have a total of 30 days off per calendar year between vacation, sick days and holiday days. Me likey.

Can't wait to see that positive pregnancy test ;) mwahahah. I keep dreaming about it, damn!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay rach i hope soon!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I got preggy pops and seriously wow! I had some before lunch and managed to keep a sandwich down! Tons of sicky feeling but whatevez that s a detail. I get my hcg blood test and im just waiting for news from my doctor. I think if everything looks awsome she ll prob just tell me friday at my app sooo no biggie.

Rach oooooo thats really great cuz alot of places only start health insurance after 30 days. To have it right away rocks bunches.


----------



## Krippy

Doing well ladies! It is so warm here...+14 the last couple of days but now it looks like a storm is coming! Love spring storms!

Got my blood work back today and my thyroid levels are within the normal range! See my GP on Monday as my endo is out of town...Hoping she might give the the green light to be back on the train to TTC! If not I will have to wait until late March/early April when my endocinologist is back and I can see him...just so happy my meds are working!


----------



## Krippy

Rach your job sounds great! So happy for you!


----------



## jkb11

Lisa! What!!!!!! That's awesome! Baby dust to you. 
Rach that's great benefits! Congrats. I want a personal trainer. 
Jess- preggy pops?!? I so needed those with ds ! Glad it worked for you. 
So I'm cycle day 12. When y'all think I should start using smileys. With the cheapys I got a positive usually around cd 16.


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> I got preggy pops and seriously wow! I had some before lunch and managed to keep a sandwich down! Tons of sicky feeling but whatevez that s a detail. I get my hcg blood test and im just waiting for news from my doctor. I think if everything looks awsome she ll prob just tell me friday at my app sooo no biggie.
> 
> Rach oooooo thats really great cuz alot of places only start health insurance after 30 days. To have it right away rocks bunches.

Ur welcome...lol


----------



## babydust818

Thank you girls! I really hope i like it!

Jess..... just because you're prego doesn't mean you can't update the PUPO thread name! ;) mwahaha!


----------



## themarshas

Ooo that's what I was gonna say this am- we need a march name


----------



## babydust818

luck of the irish PUPO for March!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

March pupo!!!


----------



## Krippy

I got some great news today with my blood work. My TSH is 0.71 and my Free T4 is 12. Both within normal range! Actually in optimal range for TTC. The only thing is my endo is away until the end of March...Ugghhh! I sooooo want to TTC this month, especially since I am in range and I am on the meds but I am also scared too. I see my GP on Monday and hopefully she will be able to shine some light on my decision. I just need some friendly advice...I don't know if I can wait until April when I know my levels are good, etc. What do you ladies think? Don't worry I don't mind you being honest


----------



## keepthefaithx

Can u get in sooner for endo...call n see! I kno how u feel with how much it sucks taking time off of ttcing...but i wudnt risk it until everythings ck out u kno....it blows alot .....but mayb wait just to b safe but call tmaro n see if u can push it up...or b put on a waiting list for cancelations...im so happy ur other tests r good!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Leese! I know that it is true...I am just going crazy! The endo is out of the country until my appt...I will wait until I see him of course just needed some sense talked into me. lol. I will also see what my GP says to me on Monday...she is awesome and will tell me to my face what is up and what I should do!

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## babydust818

I would make sure everything is okay Kristin. I know it's so hard, but doctors know what's best. :hugs:

So i'm really upset right this minute. Like i said, we never told anyone about the miscarriage. Well, i did tell OH's cousin i worked with because she had 2 of them and i needed someone to talk to about it. Well she apparently ran her mouth to the "big mouth" of the family. Word got to OH's dad and he just called us up asking about it. WTF, seriously? That's not how i wanted everyone to know. I'm super pissed off. We never admitted to it nor denied it. Just were silent. It's kinda shitty you can't even trust 'family'. Ugh.. whatever.


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Rach! That really sucks! I told my DH he couldn't tell his family about my miscarriage bc they can't keep their mouths shut either. It is such a personal thing for us ladies losing a LO and no one should know unless we tell them. That is such an invasion of your privacy!


----------



## babydust818

I know it Kristin. It's so rude to run your mouth about something. Basically someone came up to OH's dad and said "Did rachael have a miscarriage? I heard she did". How trashy. Like STFU. It's none of your business! This lady all the time msgs me on fb and asks about this and that with the family. Like shut up. Pisses me off.


----------



## jkb11

Ugh my b n b site is screwing up! I have tried several times to post... 
Kristen -yay your levels are where they need to be! :) good luck sweetie! 
Rach- hugs hunny. That is difficult :( kudos to you for maintaining and not showing a reaction for others stupidity. I think sometimes it is best to not even acknowledge situations like that. It's like really???? I chose not to talk with you about it so what's makes you think I want you to bring it up to me. Hugs to you, hang in there


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg rach ugh.....sry sweeti...hugs xo

Just bd again woohooo come on spermies goo goooo!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa baby I'm chanting for ya! Go twin spermies go :)

Rach hunni soo happy to hear the great news on the job today & wanna punch people in the face for sharing such private news of ur loss! Aarrrgggg! Screw em girl u gonna be pg again ssssooooo soon! U all stocked up tests? Ready for some major celebrating up in here!!! xo

Kristen I'm super happy to hear great bw results for you too today & +14?! I think its time for me to move to the west coast :)


----------



## Krippy

The west coast is wonderful! The weather def makes it worth it! Excited for my blood work results too...going to see my GP on Monday to see what she says! Talked to a few girls on this site you have thyroid probs and they said go for it for TTC so I guess we will see! Still am waiting for AF since my miscarriage but expecting it this weekend if all is on track! So nervous! Thanks for all of the advice girls!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait for you to start again kris!!

so excited for you!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess. Love the new title!!

This is our month my non preggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim how many opk's did u get in ur pack?? I had 7 so i started them at CD12 and got my first smiley CD14! 

Kris wow that's so super duper great sweety!!

Rach WTF seriously??? I know what u mean about big mouth family members DH's family told EVERYONE after we asked them not to and then once i had the mc they didnt tell everyone we lost the baby so people we're still coming up to us and was like sooooo arent u excited!! Hows the baby?? I swear to god i wanted to kill them!! Thankfully this time they knew goddamnnn well not to say 1 word until we give them the okay DH made sure as hell they knew the damage they did the first time..grrrrr...

I changed the name sorry sorry sorry i've just been so busy with u know..puking my guts up non stop and omfg dont even get me started on the gas cramping!! Seriously i know fart about 500 times a day...if not more. For 2 nights in a row now they woke me up with stomac gas pains and eugghhhh it's not funny at all. Also my boobs have now progressed to bongo sized knockers...SWEEETTTT!!!!!

How is y'all on this fine farty tuesday morning??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess. Love the new title!!
> 
> This is our month my non preggies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you!! I wanted something that really states how hot we all are and how uber hot the new preggies will be this month too! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jess, fart head!

Hope ya feel better (but not really, you know what i mean ...lmao)

im not sure if i am 1dpo today...i think i am....he said i would be ovulating very soon on monday....what ya think!?

Or should i count tmaro as 1dpo bc im start prometrium? Idk..


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Omg jess, fart head!
> 
> Hope ya feel better (but not really, you know what i mean ...lmao)
> 
> im not sure if i am 1dpo today...i think i am....he said i would be ovulating very soon on monday....what ya think!?
> 
> Or should i count tmaro as 1dpo bc im start prometrium? Idk..

I swear Leese it's crazy i have gas alllll the time!! Even know i'm cramping up gas wise and have to fart constantly..at work..meehh whatever fuckk it it's an uncontrolable urge sooo no biggie.

Maybe count tomorrow as 1 dpo?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I got a smily on opk cd 12 this month..crazy!!!!!!

We did it 2 times that day right after i saw postive opk (in am) and then that night. I went to the dr monday morning, he told me i just released one egg & another will shortly follow, so we did it lastnight and we will tnight again, then prometrium tmaro night!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I think im going to count 2maro 1dpo, i agree!


----------



## jkb11

Jess I got the 20 pack. Yesterday was cd13 so if I get my positive on like cd17 or so but don't get preggo this month can I reuse left overs next month. The box I got are individually wrapped. I noticed some were packaged in a different box and they didn't say individually wrapped.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Jess I got the 20 pack. Yesterday was cd13 so if I get my positive on like cd17 or so but don't get preggo this month can I reuse left overs next month. The box I got are individually wrapped. I noticed some were packaged in a different box and they didn't say individually wrapped.

Then i would definetly start using them right away just in case u never know right?


----------



## jessy1101

Does anybody need their own personnal fart machine?? If so plz let me know and I will send major gas ur way!! It's absolutly fabulous yupppppp fart fart fart.

Sometimes tho i worry so much that by that much farting i will accidently poo myself...sweet baby jesus let's not let that happen their lil beanster mmmkay? Do it for mommy plz plz plz LOL


----------



## Krippy

How are you feeling today Jess...other than the fart machine in your pants?

Can't wait for you to test Leese! So happy about the 2 eggs...go twins!

GL with the OPKs Kim...hope you track down that eggie! :)


----------



## Krippy

Rach are you close to testing again or are you waiting for AF this time! I know you tested at 9 dpo...where you at doll? New job taking all of your time! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kris!

even 1 is great...lol

fxd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

yea wheres rach today!?


----------



## jessy1101

Well Kris so far i've only been sick twice today here at work soooo that's not too too bad..althought it is only 1 pm so ya...Me thinks there shall be more LOL

How r u doin??


----------



## Krippy

Feeling really good and excited to TTC again...just have to convince the hubby after we talk to my GP next week. Thinking of using preseed...any of you ladies us this or have used this? I just don't want to miss my chance and have to TTC longer...you all know this...

Sorry you are still sick Jess...I never had morning sickness with RJ and hoping it is the same with all of my pregnancies. I don't think I could handle it. Any woman with MS is a very strong woman.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Preseed rocks kris!!

Love itttttt!!

I cant wait for you to ttc!


----------



## Krippy

Think I might order some today.....Thinking about it! ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I squirted alot of that shit in me this month ttc i hope the spermies thought it was a water slide lol and just shot up there quick!!!!!!!!!!!! Lmao


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its like 25 bucks in us a little pricey, but honestly its worth it...its a really good lubricant!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I def think i ovulated my 2nd egg yesterday as i had continuous cramping, today its gone, and im dry-ish.

2 ww sucks ass..just wanna know!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Hoping this will be your last 2WW for a long time Leese! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

me too kris, im sick of this crap, lol, long enough now!


----------



## jessy1101

It will definetly be your last 2WW Leese so thank god for that right!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope..thanks guys!!

like my left breasticle hurts lol its like im getting stabbed in it...maybe too much bd -body part grabbing..LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Chicas :wave:

How you guys holding up today? I'm back to wanting to kill my boss but that's nothing new :) Found a really funny posting that I hope will make you guys chuckle this Tuesday afternoon :hugs:

Dear Non-Pregnant Person, 

I hope you find these guidelines helpful in your interactions with pregnant women, as failing to follow them may result in serious physical harm. If you are thinking, surely she doesn&#8217;t mean me &#8211; then you should probably read this twice.

1. The appropriate response to a couple telling you they are having a baby is &#8216;Congratulations!&#8217; with enthusiasm. Any other response makes you a jerk.

2. Through the wonders of science, we now know that babies are made ONLY by the mother and father &#8211; not grandparents. Unless the baby is in your uterus or you are the man that helped put it there, you may not ever use the phrase &#8216;my baby&#8217;.

3. On the same note, unless you made the baby as defined in 2, the pregnancy, birth, and raising of the child are not about you. You do not have input. No one wants to hear your opinion unless they ask for it&#8230;

4. The body of a pregnant woman should be treated the same as any other body. You would not randomly touch someone&#8217;s stomach if they were not pregnant, nor would you inquire into the condition of their uterus, cervix, or how they plan to use their breasts. Pregnancy does not remove all traces of privacy from a woman.

5. Likewise, no woman wants to hear comments on her weight&#8230;ever. A pregnant woman does not find it flattering that you think she is about is pop, must be having twins, looks swollen or has gained weight in her face. Telling her she looks too small only makes her worry that she is somehow starving her baby. Making such comments invite her to critique your physical appearance and you may not act offended. The only acceptable comment on appearance is &#8216;You look fabulous!&#8217;.

6. By the time we are 20-30 years old, most of us have picked up on the fact that the summer is hot. We are hot every summer when we are not pregnant. We don&#8217;t need you to point out that we will be miserably hot before the baby comes. Nor do we need to know how badly you will feel for us because we will be pregnant during the summer and how glad you are that YOU will not be pregnant this coming summer.

7. There is a reason that tickets to Labor & Delivery are not yet sold on Ticketmaster. Childbirth is actually not a public event. It may sound crazy, but some women really do not relish the idea of their mother, MIL, or a host of other family members seeing their bare butt and genitals. Also, some people simply feel like the birth of their child is a private and emotional moment to be shared only by the parents. You weren&#8217;t invited to be there when the baby was created, you probably won&#8217;t be invited to be there when it comes out either.

8. Like everything else in life, unless you receive an invitation, you are NOT invited. This includes doctor appointments, ultrasounds, labor, delivery, the hospital, and the parent&#8217;s home. You do not decide if you will be there for the birth or if you will move in with the new parents to &#8216;help out&#8217;. If your assistance is desired, rest assured that you will be asked for it.

9. If you are asked to help after the birth, this means you should clean up the house, help with cooking meals, and generally stay out of the way. Holding the baby more than the parents, interfering with breastfeeding and sleeping schedules, and making a woman who is still leaking fluid from multiple locations lift a finger in housework is not helping.

10. The only people entitled to time with the baby are the parents. Whether they choose to have you at the hospital for the birth or ask for you to wait three weeks to visit, appreciate that you are being given the privilege of seeing their child. Complaining or showing disappointment only encourages the parents to include you less.

Sincerely, 
All the Pregnant Women in the World


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hahah lisette!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey PUPO hotties!!!


Haha lots of :haha: at that Lisette!!

Everything crossed for you Lisa :hugs:

Glad sickiness has eased a bit Jess.

Well i have to say i have the most awesomest boss! She is totally helping me out with the whole uni situation. She told everybody at the sister's meeting today what was going on & they all agreed that i shouldn't have to do the extra hours and the matron is going to look into it for me & see if there's anything he can do :thumbup: Meanwhile i have to do the hours....so i just got home from a 7-6 (they let me go a bit early as i should have been there till 8pm) & i gotta say, i just ate crap all day in an attempt to stay awake on my feet!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 15 weeks Lisette!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank you Emma :hugs:

I'm sssooooo happy to hear you're getting some support from your boss! Thats AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

guys im making a carmelized onion quiche and fresh blue berry pie tonight? wanna come ova! lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm........hell yeh Leese!!!


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL Lisette that was too freakin good! Anddddd happy 15 week mark! Dayummm already eh?? Feels like it was just yesterday u got ur bfp...

Emma that's awsome!! So glad they are doing everything to make it work for u hunny!!

Leese ok that sounds delicious but it just made my stomac extremely feel sick lololol thx bunches lolol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oooohhhhhhh Leese I'm definately coming OVA :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

:) yummm


----------



## keepthefaithx

U guys like my avatar...lol dh was in the mood for apple pie w vanilla ice cream so i switched..i love food lol i swear wen im preg im guna gain 50lbs lol


----------



## jkb11

Count me in too. Yum. And yes I love your avatar !!! Hope that's a pic of my egg too


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I was at work. Ugh so tired from having to get up earlier than usual lol. Tested this morning with a BFN. Not feeling much of anything but tiredness and cramps every now and then. I think i'm officially out this month. I know it's not over until the witch bitch arrives but i just don't feel it anymore.


----------



## babydust818

Yeah... think i'm out. Just went pee, wiped and there was pink. I can't stop crying.

this is the shortest cycle AF i've ever gotten since MC. Been 28 days..


----------



## keepthefaithx

:( rach i kno hunni it sucks i kno :(

R u guna go get a check up ?


----------



## jkb11

Hugs rach xoxo. That sucks. I will probly be right behind you hunni. My plan is to see my R R E in late April early may if I'm not prego by then. Guess I may go back to all the meds.


----------



## keepthefaithx

What meds u talking bout kim?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aww Rach baby I'm sorry :( xoxo

Jess thanks girl! Seriously until 9week scan felt like I would die waiting every day! After that the last 6weeks has been a lot faster to go by...still some days I get scared & it feels long to my next visit & hb check ect ect but hey I'm getting there so no complaints! Any word back on ur hgc? Are the preggo pops helping u keep down food today?


----------



## babydust818

Take a moment and put yourself in my shoes. Going on your 7th cycle after your miscarriage. It's a lot deeper than it seems....


----------



## keepthefaithx

It is alot rach i know..this is very hard all of this


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach sweetie my heart really does go out to u! I know with every passing cycle the pain of the loss & the wanting to just be pg & happy again must be terribly hard :( I wish there was more I could say or do! :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Clomid being the main med. but my R E was wanting me to try different meds. Since I changed jobs I'm going to have to find new docs. So I will wait and see what they say. My problem before was I was not getting my cycle. I have been regular since my mc so I am not sure what route they will want to go.


----------



## Twinkie210

Good (very early) morning ladies!

I tried to catch up, a was so far behind, LOL

Rach- I am so sorry! I had the shortest cycle ever in dec, 21 days!, and you know what? I got pregnant the next cycle! Don't lose hope. You have insurance with the new job right? I would make an appt with an OBGYN if I were you. It will make you feel better to know all is working as it should!

Jessy- so sorry you are still sick. Gas pains are horrendous, but if you are like me you will have no fear of pooing yourself because everything "slows down" if you get my drift. I am just happy when i can poop!

Kris- great news on the levels, I would ask you gp if you can start ttc again.

Lisa- I bet you were 1dpo on tues, plus if you o'd one egg before Mon, then you could actually be 1dpo then! 

AFM- well I had a bit of a scare yesterday. Mon night I had some cramping, figured it was normal and ignored it. Went to bed and woke up at 3 to use the bathroom and had some spotting! I went to the Dr yesterday and he checked my cervix and he said it looked inflamed, which could be causing the bleeding. He tried to hear the hb on the doppler, but it was too early. So he let me have an u/s where we saw our little baby squirming around! HR was up to 189, which they said was perfect! I have never felt so relieved in my life.


----------



## lauren10

Hi girlies!!
I've got insomnia from this freaking cold still, so thought I'd check in. We had a blast in NY and fly to DC this morning. It's supposed to be so warm in the next few days!! Yay!!

Hope you're all doing great! Stacie so glad everything looks perfect. 

Miss yas!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol stace i really dont kno...u may b right which wud b great..im not sure what to consider myself now lol

Lauren yay glad u having fun!

Kim im takin 100mg clomid 3-7

How ya feel today rach?


----------



## jkb11

That's what I got prego on. It's was my second rou d also! My first round I was on was 50 mg.


----------



## jkb11

Stace - so glad you got the us and everything was great. Xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ooo stace scary thank god everythin ok!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach how r u feelin this morning?? Is there still some spotting?? I think if u dont get a bfp this month u should definetly consult just in case. Nuttin to loose u know? It will also put ur mind at ease.

Stace holy crap that is really scary!! Thank god ur ok and the lil bean is fine too! 

Lisette the preggy pops are amazing! They have been helping me get threw the days after i have my usual noonish sicky fest lolol.

Leese ur officialy 1 dpo!!! How u doin??

Kim did u start the smiley opks yet??? Deets!!!

Big hugs and kisses to all my fav peeps evaaaaaa xxxxxxxx


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOL wow i love my ticker today!! It's just so true u know?? Go go lil beanster!!


----------



## Krippy

So glad you are ok Stace...What a scare! Glad your LO is a strong one...Sounds like a girlie in there!

Hope you feel better soon Rach! I know how disappointing it is but you will be there I promise!

Happy Wednesday girls! Off for my 6:30am run!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Kris you go girl!!!!!

Jessy baby glad the preggo pops are helping! Go lil beanster GO :)

Stacie OMG seriously must be a tough lil girl in there!!! So happy you got the reassurance of seeing your lil bean on the screen! How has the naseau and heartburn been lately?

Good morning everyone else :wave: Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

offically dpo!! lol wooohoooooooO!!! come on eggies & spermies!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> offically dpo!! lol wooohoooooooO!!! come on eggies & spermies!!!!!!!

Sending u positive vibes!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks jess..how are you feeling???


----------



## jessy1101

Not too bad just really gassy cramping and sicky feelin.


----------



## keepthefaithx

did you get ur 2nd beta results yet>!?!

i hope i join u this month sweeti :) we always wanted to be bump buddies lol xo


----------



## jessy1101

No like i said if there was a prob my dr would call me but if my numbers are awsome i'll prob just get my results on friday which is fine.

Yup bump buddies!!


----------



## jkb11

Jess I love the ticker!!! Made me giggle. Yes I have been using the smileys and I too am in love with them. I have gotten two begs so far which I expected. Think I should my positive with in a few days I just wanted to be sure not to miss it. Which is why I started on the early side. Actually they put you o later than the cheapies right? So we shall see. Hope it gives me a better understanding.


----------



## themarshas

Good morning! 
Stace- glad to hear that everything is ok! I'm sure it was a very stressful day! 

Sending all of you positive vibes! I'm sure this process is hard and horrible and annoying but you will get your BFPs!

Jessy- Glad you're feeling slightly better.

AFM- Cantalope?! craziness! Although I do feel like I'm getting bigger by the day... I feel gross today- sore throat, sinuses running, queasy stomach. Bleck! I REFUSE to be getting sick!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim i love it too lolol. Everyday it's supose to write something hilarious with the baby's developpement!

Liz ewwwwwwwww that sucks! I hate having cold feelings and u feel so icky and just gross...

Is summer here yet???????? Plz plz plzzzzz


----------



## themarshas

Soooooooooooooooooooo ready for summer! Today it's suposed to be 50 degrees! Craziness! Wish I could spend some time outside... but stuck inside work... 

I just keep reminding myself- 8 more days until vayk! Sunshine!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I am sooo ready for warm weather omg.....


----------



## jessy1101

Ditto i want extremely warm weather so we can finaly abandon our damn winter coats and slush and salt from the roads gahhh..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its 43 here today.. Sucksssss

i just wanna wear my cute spring clothes lol i hate winter clothes!


----------



## Twinkie210

It is going to be 70 here today! It was so nice yesterday, but wasted it in bed :(

Lisette- heartburn hasn't been bad and only a tiny bit of nausea, so hoping I am past the worst part. Now I have been so hungry! Only 3 weeks til our appt!

Liz- I am sorry you are feeling sick, I hope you feel better soon!

Kris- big Congrats on the running! That is awesome, I have no will power when it comes to exercise!

Kim- just wait until you get that smiley, it is the best sight ever, LOL, I wish boys had smileys!

I am sure I missed some people, but I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## keepthefaithx

70 oo nice!

how many of you go yellow cm in ur 2ww? (when you got bfp) just wondering


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls :flower:

Rach - i'm sooo sorry hunny, sending some big :hugs: How's things this morning?

Scary sheeeeet yesterday Stacie, glad everything urned out ok and you got to sneak an extra peek at your beany!

Run Kris?! More willpower than me hehe!!

Hoping this will be your month Leese :kiss:

Happy 20 weeks Liz!
Happy 5 weeks Jess!

afm- just got my carpet, it's getting fitted on friday!!! DH not happy as apparently new mass effect game comes out that day and he was hoping to sit on his arse all day playing that!


----------



## Krippy

Workout felt amazing! I love working out in the morning! Gives you so much energy!

It has been so nice here...no snow at all! Around +5 this morning and hoping to hit +10 today! It is spring here and I am in my spring clothes...The ones that stretch anyways. None of my clothes fit...All my pregnancy clothes are too big and all of my pre-pregnancy clothes are too small. I hate being in the middle. I either have to lose 20 pounds or get pregnant again...I choose pregnant! lol

Feeling really chipper today...must be spring and being back on the TTC train. Just waiting for AF to come back after the loss of LO, hoping it will be here this weekend!

Can't believe you are a cantalope Liz! Awesome!

Lisette...Happy 15 weeks!


----------



## Krippy

Emma are you TTC soon or are you on the WTT bench still? I vaguely remember reading something about the next cycle! Yaaaahhh!


----------



## MrsMoo72

We are ttc after next af.....:happydance:Think the witchy should be due in about a week.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

I cant wait em!!!!!!!!!!

Yaya!!


----------



## Krippy

Ooooohh Em...Me too. Af is due on Saturday, according to O pains I had! Yaaaaahhh...we can be 2WW wait buddies!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! 

Just had a little scare myself :( The tinest bit of red/pink streak of blood on the tp when i wiped! Ugggggg!!!!!! waited an hour (and stressed the whole time) then checked again and totally nothing now! Thank God! PHEW!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay 5 weeks wooooooooooooooo!! LOLOL i 'll be happier when i hit..13...ya 13 is a nice lucky number...sooo only..8 more weeks to go dayummmmmmm. 

Lisette ouffff dont u just hate ur vagina sometimes?? What is it with weird blood streaks??? I'm guessing ur cervix gets irritated or god knows what but still beurkk.

It's +3 here right now..gotta love Canada LOL. But it's supose to go up to +10 so bring it onnnnnn. It's on like Donkey Kong y'all!! I'm super excited next weekend we're going to the Sugar bush!!! Mhhhmmm every single breakfast thing is cooked in maple syrup and just..yessss...i'll have to take 2 maternity sickness pills to keep it all down lololol. Ohh well could be worse me thinks..umm wait..scratch that puking ur guts up 5 times a day is worse LOL. But at least i'm loving every minute of it!! I doubt alot of women can say that huh?


----------



## jessy1101

Emma ur gonna be back on TTC wagon!!!!!!!!!!! Yesssssssssssssssssss get that pink taco nice and ready to be boinked up sweety!!

Leese i had soooo much yellow CM during the 2WW remember?? It was almost pouring out of me! Nastyyyyyy


----------



## Krippy

So scary Lisette...I agree with Jessy, stupid vagina! lol

Happy 5 weeks Jess~!


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- Come visit me! You'll be soooo close! But unfortunetly we leave Friday night for vacation. Quite a few of my coworkers are going to Sugarbush on Tuesday for a Company/Contractor Social that my company is offering. And who doesn't like everything drown in syrup?! Obviously I'm slightly biased as my family makes it but still.

Emma- Sooo exciting!

Lisette- our bodies do the stupidest things so times! Glad all seems well now. 

Krippy- I'm all for pregnancy! Losing weight is overratted anyhow.


----------



## jessy1101

Liz damnit i can maybe leave tonight, spend all day tomorrow with u and come back friday?? LOLOL

The sugar bush is seriously the all time best! Eggs cooked in maple syrup..bacon cooked in maple syrup..deluxe huge pancakes with..you guessed it maple syrup!!!!! Waaaaaa now now now LOL...ok wait wait...now??? LOL

Thanks y'all for the 5 week congrats! It's like this beany is giving all the hugest healthy pregnancy signs that everything is gonna be ok..i'm lovin it but dayu,, beanster ur seriously kickin mommy's assss here non stop..but i wuvvvv u LOLOLOL


----------



## crystalclaro

hey Rachel..... hang in there ok. when does your insurance kick in with your job?
try to see a dr, it may make you feel better if you know everything is ok. Getting pregnant takes time unfortunately ,I'm on my 4th cycle I think after loosing our LO.

AFM I am 3DPO but have decided yesterday this is not the month so screw it.. lol . I am not going to symptom check because there is no point its all the same shit!!! I'm just going to wait the TWW as patiently as I can. If the rain ever stops I plan on waiting it out at the beach:shipw:

Lisa thats awesome that you know you have two eggs in there... I wish I knew when mine were popping out and how many, I usually have that cramping and a spot of blood but I have been sick since last wed, so with the meds I feel nothing !!!!


----------



## Krippy

GL Crystal! Hope this is it for you! :) FXd for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yupp when i went on monday he said i released one and the other is soon to come...im considering myself 1 dpo now, i mean, really i cud be 2 dpo...

i ask about the cm bc alot of women say they get it...
i remeber the 1st time i got it, dont remember 2nd...

im a little dry right now, which always happens after o no?? i was super wet (um..tmi) lolol the last couple days, like honestly like i peed myself...cud be a mix of that and spermies tho...lol ew again!!!

cyrstal where are you in ur cycle what day i remember were close?


----------



## keepthefaithx

guys this might be weird question

but what is AFM??? lol sorry i always see it i dont understand lol


----------



## themarshas

AFM= As For Me. 

Since being preggo I feel wet alllll theeee timmmmeeee. It's ridic. Can't say I ever noticed it prior to now and now that it's noticable all the time.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> AFM= As For Me.
> 
> Since being preggo I feel wet alllll theeee timmmmeeee. It's ridic. Can't say I ever noticed it prior to now and now that it's noticable all the time.

I might be wet all the time but holy crapp i am sooo not in the mood whatsoever LOLOL Sex drive is goneeeeeeeeeee :dohh::dohh:

Poor DH i'd try to give him a lil mouth action but i'm too afraid to throw up on him lolololol


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO See Jessy the hormones knock us out! Even the best of sex drives ;) It'll come back sweetie I have no doubt! Did you eat ok today?

Liz Happy 20weeks girlie! Sooo awesome you're half way there!!!!!

Crystal :wave: hope you've been good hunni! keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle, try not to symptom spot like you said and just stay sane through the dreaded 2WW!

Leese welcome to constantly feeling WET!!!!!!! My friends tell me about now is when the panty liners went on permanently and extra unddies were kept in purse for big sneezes ect! LOL

I've done 2 more bathroom checks and all is ok thank God! Darn body playing tricks with my mind today!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL ahhh Lisette i dont wanna loose my drive lolol. Ohh well what can u do i'm a zombie by 6:30 pm so trust me it's not sexy and a turn on. Eating wise my routine is now being sick at 11 am and sick around 4:30 pm! Sooo it's not too bad thank god.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I was so wet all through my pregnancy with ds that i didn't even realise my waters had gone till i stood up & it ran down my leg :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I was so wet all through my pregnancy with ds that i didn't even realise my waters had gone till i stood up & it ran down my leg :haha:

Ok seriously...dayummmmmmm LOL


----------



## crystalclaro

lisa I am 3 DPO today :) so only 11 days to go before i know :) ugggh i was on Fb and my husbands best girl friend just told me she is 3 months pregnant and they were not even trying ( they are engaged) it was an accident !!!! #@$#$#^$^#$% UGHHHHHHH!!!! :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hate that shit crystal!!

People at my job today are like did you hear about snooki, did you hear...im like honestly go away...lol

unplanned or unwanted pregnancys make me sad :(

i feel like i am 2dpo, bc i ovulated one egg prob late sunday (we bd sunday morning & evening) went in for my follicle u/s and he told me i would realease another one very soon...so figure monday night...so idk what to do what you guys think???


----------



## keepthefaithx

I have such a good chance this month, i think...i just really hope, im guna think i have something wrong w me if im not wtf!


----------



## crystalclaro

lisa maybe count from the second egg, incase you don't get the first one and test to early ????? I really really hope you get it this month preferably both those eggs :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol thanks crystal, my fxd are crossed for you too..we can be bump buddies due almost the same day lol i calculated a due date of nov 27


----------



## keepthefaithx

BOTH OF THE EGGS WOULD BE *A m A z I n G******* lol


----------



## Krippy

I am watching furniture delivery men assemble my new Lazyboy sectional....Oooooooowweeeeee! So excited to have a nap on this glorious thing today....So inviting! :) Love new furniture!


----------



## babydust818

Hello ladies. Thanks for the kind words. I haven't had any bleeding yet. Just brown and pink but it keeps coming, no stopping. Therefore, i'm on the verge of going full flow. My left boob is killing me. I hate how AF and PG symptoms are the same. Pisses me off! I just been such a mess. My insurance does kick in now but i have to wait to get my passwords from work to be able to sign up online which will be Fridayish. I can't friggin wait.

Today is my daughter's birthday! She turns 9!!! Happy Birthday Sadie!!!!!!! (my dog of course).


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw happy birthday to miss Sadie!! :kiss:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Happy bday sadie!!!!

Rach mayb its ib?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emmmmm sup girl getting ready for.ttc?!


----------



## babydust818

Sadie says thank you! ;)

I just went #2 (poop) and seemed to have made more blood come. So i think AF is almost here. I just wish it would just come already... damnit.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy bday Sadie!! Ur not out till ur out Rach i had that weird asss IB brown spotting for 2 days sooooo uh huh..

So sadly my wonderfull pizza dinner is gone baby gone lol. I ll wait till the icky feeling is gone and then try a popsicle. I think that might help..

We just watched How to train ur dragon which is one of my all time fav movies evaaaa. I cant wait to see Finding nemo in 3D theatres!! I love that one too..

Leese u have an excellent chance for twins this month! Hoping u caught those lil eggys.

Im also thriller to say i managed to give my hubby a happy as soon as i got home from work! He was a happy camper lololol andddd no spotting or sensitivity so s all good.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I think im getting a cold im sneezy and my throat...waaaaaaaaa

Thanks jess..i mean at least one i hope!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh wuv u bunches Leese xxxxxx no worries everything will b fine i promiss huge hugs!!


----------



## babydust818

i am just SO tired and dead. UGH. the bleeding/spotting ... whatever the F it is, is still brown and not as much. That will turn around in the morning when i wake up, i'm sure. All day though my left boob just been geting reaalllly sharp fucking pains through it and if i touch it a certain way it stabs more. WTF is that? it's gone for now, thank God. i had taken a test earlier and it was BFN so trust me, it's not spotting.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oobok rach :( uhhhhhhh im sry hunnni

Just bd again one last squirt lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Back at work today after two days off :(

Rach- sorry AF is being a biatch

Lisette- Spotting is scary, but I guess a lot more common that we realize.

Jessy- I don't know how you are managing the constant barfing, you are a strong chick!

Lisa/Crystal- hope the 2WW goes by fast!

New symptom for me... unbearable indigestion. I mean double over in pain feel like I am dying indigestion. Seriously wtf? My stomach hurt so bad I couldn't eat dinner last night and it still hurts this morning (not as bad though). I just ate an english muffin, hoping that helps. I am trying not to call my Dr. unless it stays really bad. He is going to think I am nuts! Even DH agrees that he is going to think I am a hypochondriac. I swear ladies, I am not making this crap up!

Hope everyone's day goes better than mine!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woohoo 10 weeks Stacie!!! Hope the indigestion eases soon for you xx


----------



## confusedprego

Stacie I had that too and the only thing that works for me is drinking a ton of water. I have no idea why.


----------



## keepthefaithx

10 weeks stace awsome!!!!!!! :) hope u feel better that sucksssss

I hope it goes by fast tooo...i decided im guna test next friday at 10/11 dpo..i think


----------



## keepthefaithx

Anyone have fun plans this weekend??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im a mass effect 3 widow.....boohoo!! Dh ordered it from amazon & it came today even tho release date is 2moro so he's super excited! & he's on a stag do this weekend so me & ds are just planning on swimming & spending a bit of time with my family.

What you up to Lisa?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning my PUPO girlies :wave:

Almost Friday but not quite!!!! wwwaaaaaaaaaaa - why oh why are the work weeks dragging so bad??!!! I feel like I'm getting sick again too :( Went home yesterday, crashed out for 2hours...barely woke up to eat a little and back to sleep to toss and turn all night and wake up with a headache feeling like a truck ran me over :( Ugggggggg......AND H stayed home today cuz he's been up all night coughing! Dam I wanted to stay in bed with him ssooooooo bad!

Stacie this lil beany is kicking your butt too hun :( Sorry to hear love...hope all the ikkiness subsibes soon! CP is right, lots and lots of water helped me too....try a hot water at night maybe with a little lemon squirt.

Lisa OMG testing soon!!!!! YAY!!!!! How you feeling today hunni?

Emma soory to hear ur gunn be a widow this weekend! LOL...atleast you have cutie DS to keep mommy company! I think we need a new cute pic of the little man to brighten our day please :)

Hope you girls are all doing ok this morning! Kris I'm sssooooo jelly of your new lazy boy furniture! Me LOVES Lazy boy!!!!!!

Weekend plans for me is wedding stuff with my friend on Saturday and catching up on my sleep on Sunday probably! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Morning all my uber hottie chicas! What up?

Stace seriously everytime i'm throwing up my guts i'm mentaly doing a little happy dance. I pray the morning sickness never ends right now lololol.

Lisette ahhhhhhh it is cold season. The temp shifts and all that stoopid crappp. Dont forget to spring ahead sat night at midnight!!!! That definetly means spring time is here sooooo i'm a happy lil camper.

Rach dont forget my IB was icky gooey brown and lasted 2 days. If it is IB u wont get a bfp for 2-3 days cuz it's only then that u start producing the hcg hormones!! Soooo...uh huh...

AFM i was pretty much up all night having the scariest stoopid dreams. I kept dreaming that at my app with my dr tomorrow she would tell me that the hcg isn't going up good and that my pregnancy isnt going to be ok...i woke up and was like WTF??? I've been feeling so confidant everything would be fine and now this shittt happens??? Wonderfull...The only thing that helps this morning is my invisble permanant nipple clamps...they reassure me ohh so much lol.

I've got my other blood test today at lunch time so tomorrow i'll have hcg results for 19dpo and 22 dpo...i pray to god to be over 3500 hcg wise..plz plz plz...

Also to make the day even crappier it is pouring down rain like a mother fuckerrr...stoopid non sunny shizzz...


----------



## jessy1101

Poke poke.....hello????? Has everyone abandonned me today??? SOB


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey sweetie pea,

I'm here :wave: Sorry to hear about your bad dreams hun, u gunna be just fine! Loads of preggo pops and celebrating this weekend when you get those kick ass #'s tmmr!!!!!! xo


----------



## jessy1101

Thanks Lisette..it's just the mind love's making us go cray cray u know?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girlies

im soo sleepy started prometrium yesterday!!

wish i could just lay in bed all day lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Definately know what you mean sweetie! That one tiny streak of blood yesterday has me wanting to cry everytime I pee just from nerves :(

On a happier note I know you got no bump yet but you will soon enough and Thyme has some really good deals on their winter clearance stuff...like 6.99 & 9.99 for a decent V neck three quarter sleeve top or whatever (good for you Sept/Oct/Nov) And their jeans too I think! Plus check out the newest deal https://www.thymematernity.com/


----------



## jessy1101

Thyme has such nice things but it's freakin cray cray how $$$ basic stuff is u know? It's awsome when u can get great deals like that!

Did u see the spend 100$ and get a 50$ cash card? That's a good deal!


----------



## Twinkie210

Just dropping in to say hi! I am so busy at work (that is what taking off two days will do for you!)

My friend is having her 6 week U/S today and I am so nervous for her! I reallly hope she sees a little heartbeat...


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Just dropping in to say hi! I am so busy at work (that is what taking off two days will do for you!)
> 
> My friend is having her 6 week U/S today and I am so nervous for her! I reallly hope she sees a little heartbeat...

Stace i miss u bunches!! We havent been able to talk much much :cry::cry:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess are u bumpin at all yet? Lolol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess are u bumpin at all yet? Lolol

U mean tummy wise??? Dude i've lost weight lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Like omg get a belly i wanna see lolo


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Like omg get a belly i wanna see lolo

Hey it's not my fault that beanster loves making mommy puke bunches u know...:dohh::dohh:


----------



## keepthefaithx

trueeee

do you have a u/s date yet?


----------



## keepthefaithx

The topic of conversation going on in my office is m/c and stillborn babies today. Really like i am siting right fucking here!! People have no compassion i swear its really sad.....

I dont expect people to not talk about babies bc of me...obviously....but like really? They all know what ive been thru u cant fuking wait til i leave the room....i cant dude i dont wanna work here anymore!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Soturns im not dry at all, it just wasnt on my panty liner lol

i cked cm up by cervix and its alot of white lotiony, i hope thats a good sign!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Some people just don't think before they speak leese...idiots.

Funny story to cheer u up - my sil is potty training her almost 3year old boy and was rushing to get her 5 year old out the door for school. She put her foot in her boot & realised that the youngest had done a huge poo in it hahaha!!!


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL Emma just wow..

Leese some people r just stoopid..and dont think.

Ok had my 2nd beta blood test this week just now..tried to get the info out of the nurse but naturaly she was all i seriously cant tell u at all..and i'm so sorry but i cant say anything. Looks like i'm going to have to wait for my app tomorrow to find out monday's and today's blood results...it's so far away lolol.


----------



## crystalclaro

hahahahah Emma that is so gross!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

EWWWWwwwww.... god I hope my child never poops in my shoe.... just ick!

Jessy- I'm sure you're numbers will be fantastic!
Leese- fingers crossed! and people are just stupid...


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol emma omggg! hahhahaha

i just hate people lol, the 20 girls in one office its hard...

i am just very sensitive about everything, i even get sad when i hear a grandma talking about her grandchildren bc i want my mom to have that....

i know it will eventually be my turn, just hurts to see everyone else have what i want sooooooo bad!


----------



## keepthefaithx

*not talking bout you girls obvi...lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aw Lisa baby I know :hugs: its like everything and everyone is just a reminder that its not you....YET! lotiony is super good hunni! I can't wait for you to post those BFP TWINS news for us :)

Jessy sweetie ofcourse I saw the great deal that's why I sent it to ya :) Go stock up so when that bump comes in you won't have to pay full price!

Emma :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh we know Leese ur silly lol. Lotion is goooood!!

I think i want an orgasm lolol that always feels super nice and takes away stress..dayummm but i'm at work and DH aint here obviously..'sigh' ohh well gotta wait to get home i guess...or do i? LOLOLOL ewww i kid i kid i'm not doing none of that here jesus.


----------



## keepthefaithx

ur guna be due soon for a belly shot lisette....lolol

i really hope lisette, at least 1 to implant jeez i mean i def released two eggs and bd at good times soooooooooo i really hope!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

um you dont need dh jess.....LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> um you dont need dh jess.....LOL

Ewwww ur encouraging me to get a happy by myself here at work????????????:dohh::dohh:


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOLO

hahahah i meant later not at work silly goose! lol


----------



## jessy1101

Uh huh...sureeeeeeee u did..LOL somebody is a badddd girl lalalalallala


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol

yea i always finger pop on my desk here infront of waiting room lolo


----------



## jessy1101

Dayummmmm i have no words for that Leese..no words...LOL althougt i did say dayuummmmm outload when i read that comment hiihiiihiiii


----------



## themarshas

bahahahaha love this conversation. I don't recommend getting busy with your bad self in a public place though... that could be awkwardddd


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> bahahahaha love this conversation. I don't recommend getting busy with your bad self in a public place though... that could be awkwardddd

I'm assuming the worst is if u get caught...or start moaning out load...i know if i ever heard someone do that i would freak the fuckk out..but maybe that's just me..nahhhhhh LOL i think everyone would b major creeped by that..:shrug::shrug:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im sure people do that type of "stuff" at work lol this is a strange planet..lol

so jess are you still thinking boy?

Liz did you pick a name?


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Leese has lost all discretion!!!! she's in the freakin 2WW and ain't gonna sugar coat it baby! :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

Yupp it's definetly gonna b a boy! And the weirdest thing DH now does not like the name Alexis for a boy he prefer's Lucas...which suprises me cuz at first he was like noooo not Lucas i dont like it bla bla bla..and now he's all hey..Lucas actualy isn't bad at all...weirdooooooo


----------



## themarshas

I'm sure people do "stuff" at work but I'd prefer not to think about it....

We're currently thinking Cameron Allen. But I'm giving my DH time to make sure before we tell people in RL. He has a tendency to change his mind


----------



## keepthefaithx

2ww sucks. its the worstttttttttt!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i like lucas! you can call him luke also!

i think alexis is cool too tho!!

you can do Lucas Alexis?


----------



## keepthefaithx

my dh is SOOO picky w baby names he doesnt like anything lol

he ONLY likes Anna, Ariana, Nicholas. hahah


----------



## keepthefaithx

i kinda like the name Aria ..what u guys think..

i feel i will have all boys anyways so dont even need girl names hahah


----------



## jessy1101

DH's are weird like that u know? They need to make up their minds.

Liz i really like ur choice! And Leese Aria is a really pretty girl name!!

Yup i like Lucas and Luke is a super cute lil boy nickname!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Love all those names!

What time's your appt 2moro Jess?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i vote lucas alexis!! sounds nice w ur last name too!

still charlie for girl right? loveeee!!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Love all those names!
> 
> What time's your appt 2moro Jess?

1:30 pm but u know how my dr is always late lololol...maybe for once tomorrow she wont be??? Uh huh i know living in deluisions is just..peachy me likey :happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just had a kid walked in his name was Messiah last name was Isreal...really...LOL i cant w people


----------



## jessy1101

LOL that'S the thing he absolutly wants something 'meaningfull' for a middle name...once again...the ones with penis's are weirdddddddddddd..

Yup it's still Charlie for a little girl thank god we havent changed our minds bout that one. It's here to stick.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i just had a kid walked in his name was Messiah last name was Isreal...really...LOL i cant w people

I know a top army guy who works here in the gouv's reall honest to god name is Dick Vandercock...ya... i cant imagine what it was like for that guy growing up..


----------



## keepthefaithx

I went to school w a girl named charlotte but ppl called her charlie


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jess lol

u know that actress olivia wilde..he real last name is [email protected]??? Really lolo


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I went to school w a girl named charlotte but ppl called her charlie

See at first i wanted to call her Charlotte but in french the way they pronounce it makes it sound like harlotte..ya me no likey..my daugther wont b a turning tricks french whore jesus..


----------



## jessy1101

Cockburn??? Jesus..no wonder she changed that...WTF is with people?? I know u cant controle ur last name but damnit there has to be one of the 2 parents that has a somewhat decent family name no????


----------



## keepthefaithx

my maiden name was buscemi, like steve lol EVERYONE asked me if he was related to me

my married is hard to pronounce apprently no1 gets it right lol

sometimes i wish i was a smith, or johnson lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Guys I just found out that my friend went to her U/S and the sac was empty. I am so completely sad for her. She is getting a D&C tomorrow.

This day sucks completely.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg stace im so sorry...:( it does suck alot...


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh Stace that's terrible...we we're all rooting for her. Had she gotten any hcg blood tests before her scan or was she feeling any preg symptoms?? 

Cuz even if it is an empty sac u still produce hormones and etc right? Thoughts and prayers to her and her family.


----------



## keepthefaithx

U should tell her to join bnb! :)

hugs for your friend

are they considering it a chemical or blighted ovum?? Or..


----------



## keepthefaithx

early blood tests are great..

apparently my last dr didnt believe in them, wasnt going for one til the weekend i misscaried and then found out i am rh-

you would be able to find out earlier w less hurt with early blood tests...im happy my new dr does them


----------



## themarshas

Oooo Stace, I'm so sorry for your friend... and you too, I know how hard it is being around bad news. I feel like I've heard so many horror stories lately with my two friends who both lost little ones in the last few months. Then losses on here... it's everywhere...

I know a girl who's last name is Douchadich... Like Douche-a-Dick- That last name would encourage me to get married ASAP! I on the other hand have had to very easy last names. Although it does get confusing having a girl's name as my last name. People ask me my last name and I say "Marsha" and they say that's your last name? Yes, duh.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> early blood tests are great..
> 
> apparently my last dr didnt believe in them, wasnt going for one til the weekend i misscaried and then found out i am rh-
> 
> you would be able to find out earlier w less hurt with early blood tests...im happy my new dr does them

See i had blood tests right from the begining in the 4 weekish range cuz i had probs right away..strange bleeding strange cramping no preg symptoms etc etc.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Oooo Stace, I'm so sorry for your friend... and you too, I know how hard it is being around bad news. I feel like I've heard so many horror stories lately with my two friends who both lost little ones in the last few months. Then losses on here... it's everywhere...
> 
> I know a girl who's last name is Douchadich... Like Douche-a-Dick- That last name would encourage me to get married ASAP! I on the other hand have had to very easy last names. Although it does get confusing having a girl's name as my last name. People ask me my last name and I say "Marsha" and they say that's your last name? Yes, duh.

Well my hubby's last name is Paul..so people r always like wait wait is that ur first name or last name??


----------



## keepthefaithx

liz stop are you serious LOLOL

i heard pussey (pronounced Poo-say) really lol

we have a dermatologist named Dr Zit in the building LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

ohh. you have dif last name then ur hub?


----------



## themarshas

My Dr doesn't believe in early testing until you've had a loss. Getting great numbers puts your mind at ease but there are factors that a blood test doesn't show. There's nothing that my blood test would have shown as we both appear to be completely healthy... it would have just shown that my pregnancy wasn't progressing (hgc not increasing). I'm not sure I would have wanted to know that a m/c was coming in advance...


----------



## keepthefaithx

see i would have rather been told at like 4 or so weeks instead of find out by spotting at 6w3d....


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> ohh. you have dif last name then ur hub?

In Quebec we're not aloud to take our huby's last name officialy..i sign it at work and stuff like that but anything legal like court docs or taxes i cant sign it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg no way??~?!?!?!? thats so weird lol wonder why..

is that just in quebec?


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> My Dr doesn't believe in early testing until you've had a loss. Getting great numbers puts your mind at ease but there are factors that a blood test doesn't show. There's nothing that my blood test would have shown as we both appear to be completely healthy... it would have just shown that my pregnancy wasn't progressing (hgc not increasing). I'm not sure I would have wanted to know that a m/c was coming in advance...

Ahhh see my numbers the first time was always in the much lower end..but back then i hadnt recherched hcg numbers and stuff since ur first time ur not jaded at all..sides the dr's kept reassuring me that it was fine and normal and etc etc..i still remember going in at 11 weeks bleeding and my hcg was just over 7 000 and the dr was like..that doesnt mean anything..those numbers arent really important anywais it just gives us a small window view but other then that they dont mather..WTF???? I know much much better now trust me.

Healty wise we've done all the testing and everything is just fine and dandy sooooo...i agree with not being able to find anything else out except for hcg details.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> see i would have rather been told at like 4 or so weeks instead of find out by spotting at 6w3d....

Ditto for my 11 weeks finding out..it'S never easy but at least u can figure out what measures u want to do right away instead of being in the dark 'sigh' i like having a flashlight lololol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> omg no way??~?!?!?!? thats so weird lol wonder why..
> 
> is that just in quebec?

Hmmm i think it's like that in a lot of places in Canada actualy...i know it's ok in Ontario but other then that...


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers for her family... 

Lisa- I guess it would be a blighted ovum, which is the same type of MC I had. she was 7 weeks and her hcg was going up nicely. It just sucks all around.

Jessy- That sucks that you can't legally take your husband's name. To me that would get really confusing.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Interestinggggggggggg

wheres rach today?!?!


----------



## Twinkie210

My Dr. doesn't do blood tests until either you have had a loss or you have signs of MC (bleeding etc). They don't even see patients to confirm pregnancy, they assume if you took a hpt you are pregnant and you don't see the Dr. until after 10 weeks.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Thanks for all your thoughts and prayers for her family...
> 
> Lisa- I guess it would be a blighted ovum, which is the same type of MC I had. she was 7 weeks and her hcg was going up nicely. It just sucks all around.
> 
> Jessy- That sucks that you can't legally take your husband's name. To me that would get really confusing.

Why does that even happen? BO i mean...as if we dont have enough types of mc to worry about jesus...i cant believe how jaded and synical u become after u know?? I never thought it could be so complicated..TTC and actualy conceiving and pregnancy are supose to be fun...pffff fuckkkk that LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> My Dr. doesn't do blood tests until either you have had a loss or you have signs of MC (bleeding etc). They don't even see patients to confirm pregnancy, they assume if you took a hpt you are pregnant and you don't see the Dr. until after 10 weeks.

With my first pregnancy it wasnt my dr that was doing on the bloodwork and testing it was since i went directly to the emergency they started the testing right away due to the bleeding and pain. At first they all thought it was possibly an ectopic pregnancy but 2 ultrasounds proved the opposite.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg stace i would go crazy, my dr is going to see me every 2-4 weeks he said....with sono every visit, he does sonos

i guess thats bc of my blood disorder, i am high risk so maybe thats y...hes such a good dr tho


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie hunni sooo sorry for your friend :( T&P her way!!!! Hang in there...like Liz said being around soo much loss is really tough on us esspecially when we've been there and tend to worry more and flash back ofcourse!

I actually called my Dr today just to see if she would say to worry about that little streak of blood yesterday and the nurse kinda told me no not really worry but I mean if you don't feel PG or have any cramps then go to emergency and wait it out for 15hrs!!!! How lovely right!!! We'll see how I feel by the weekend. Trying not to worry but dam a scan would be soooo amazing right about now!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww lisette im sure you fine sweeti..i cant believe they said that..bitches much??

yea def see how you feel and call back and demand a scan just to ease your mind!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL thanks Lisa! Seriously and that was the nurse who was being half decent atleast! The receptionist cut me off to hold music as I was saying...and since I've had a mc I'm a little....

Seriously why are women just sssssoooooo insensitive?! Like do you hate your job THAT much lady? GGrrrrrrr


----------



## jessy1101

Ur supose to wait 15 hours in the hospital?????? WTF????


----------



## keepthefaithx

Theres are alot of beasts at my drs office too..and i personally feel to work at a gyno you have to be very compassionate and realize alot of women need extra attension if you dont wanna deal w it then quit!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

U guys remember how my office gave me such a run around last time


----------



## jessy1101

Agreed!! I've met people that work in those offices that are the MOST terrible bitchy people ever. 

If u hate ur job that much then dont do it. It's the kind of job that should have compassionate as a requirement i find..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw no Stace - is there no chance that she could be just a bit earlier than she thought?

Weirdness with the last name stuff Jess - i would def get confused!

Lisette i'm sure it's nothing to worry about hun, forget those witches!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Totally agreed!!!! I mean in all honesty we are at our most vulnerable places in life!!! I swear to God it like a freakin power trip!! And i have my bff telling me to be nice and bring her chocolates next time since I need her to like me when I call and put me through to the Dr!!!! YEA RIGHT!!!!!! Me thinks NO CHOCOLATE FOR YOU B&&TCH!!!!!! LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Emma :hugs:


----------



## themarshas

I'm glad I can't complain about my dr's office. It's nice because it's at the hospital and all my apts are in the same office. I go to the gyno, have ultrasounds, take classes and have my midwife apts all in one place. And I know all the Dr's and midwife's because they alternate to a different person each time to go. There are 4 Dr's and 5 midwifes and they all see you before D day. And being in the hospital, you never have to go to the ER, you just go to them instead if there's an issue. So you're always around people who at least pretend to know you and care. And the receptionist is awesome and always perky.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thats great liz!

my dr is great so i deal w the stupidy of the office, they arent bad all the time, just i hate when ppl dont return my calls, then i call to find out status and they get nasty, its like well if you did your job i wouldnt have to call back right? lol


i cant wait to have fun blood work & fun sonos, the last 15 sonos have been of my empty uterus & blood work has been testing and negative betas!!!

i just want to be preggo lol omggggosh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I feel a little crampy today and bloated as hell, i hope turns out to be preg symptoms..lol


----------



## jkb11

Crazy week for me:( to top it off I was thinking I would get my positive smiley today. And the stick malfunctioned and just read error. Took a cheapie and it was neg then managed to get smiley to work it was neg too. Sorry to be a downer. Dh and I haven't been getting along for two days. And that kills me. I tk all the pressure of new job/ move/ttc is getting to me. Praying Tomorrow is a better day. 

Stace so sorry about your friend. 
Lisette- praying for you and lil one. Take everything easy one day at a time. Easier saiid than done right? :) 
Lisa I have a good feeling about this month for ya! Fx'd


----------



## jkb11

Also how bad is it that I'm ovulate around cd 16-19? That's too late isn't it ?


----------



## Krippy

Wow you ladies have been busy again today! I go for a run and miss 5 pages. lol

Sorry to hear about your friend Stace. My thoughts are with her and her family.

I am thinking of you Lisette...even though they say some bleeding can be normal in pregnancy it would be nice to have someone qualified to let you know if you are ok or not. But I say if you aren't having pains or major cramps with more bleeding I am sure you are ok but damn those bitches that work at Dr. offices and their power trips. A little compassion goes a long way.

Wierd about the last name thing in Quebec Jess...I know that in Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta, and British Columbia you are able to change your name. It takes a while and you have to jump through a bunch of legal loops but...My maiden name was Pool, so easy. It is now Esmail (pronounced Eeeesmile) I get all the crazy pronunciations with that one and then they are surprised when I am white.

Sorry you are having a shit day Em...Hope that little eggy spits out soon and you are your hubby have some make up sex.

I think that this is your month too Leese...You really deserve it! :)

Liz...Marshas is a strange last name because it is a first name. Anyone watching American Idol, there is a guy named Phillip Phillips...silly name but I love him to bits.

I once knew a person named Sharra Dyck, her dad's name was Harry! lol

Rach is prob at work...I am thinking that she can not go online at her new job.


----------



## keepthefaithx

its not like really late kim...i used to o cd 25-26, thats LATE!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh Kim im sending u a huge boost of positivity! It is really stressfull and i definetly get why u feel icky. R u Oing later then usual? If so maybe u were missing O time like i was???

Leese crampy and bloated is excellent!! Bring on the bfp nowwww

I think Rach is at work too and cant come online. Maybe news tonight??

I just had a croque madame for diner! I was really sick when i got home so it was nice. Ive pretty much have my paterne now it s 11 am 4:30 pm and after diner. Not too bad im getting there lolol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

like i feel like theres something goin on in there....it can totally be in my head.. but idk i feel achey and stuff.


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess maybe a couple weeks ull feel a little better and you can eat again!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank you so much kris!

How are you doing sweeti!?


----------



## Krippy

Tired from all my working out and getting up early but I am feeling great! Thinking my meds are the right dose because I feel so good...

Thinking AF will be here soon, getting crampy! Can't wait til we are TTC again! :)

How are you Leese?


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- I don't think that is too late, I O'd somewhere around CD17 or 18 and I got pregnant.


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay kris i cant wait for you to ttc!! are you so excited?!?!?!

im doing good trying to to tough in this 2ww hell! lol :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace how are you doing?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thank u soo much my girls :hugs: seriously I know u guys are the only ones who understand...even though I know its prob nuttin just the ikky fear & wanting to cry brings back soo much bad stuff :( Anyways feeling a little better now, H was sweet when I got home & gave me lots of cuddles & belly kisses! Gonna make some yummy grilled cheese now & an early sleep for me I think!

Leese yay for feeling stuffs in there! Go twins spermies GO :)

Lots of love u guys & thanks again for the support :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls y'all are the best! That makes me feel better. I took ds to the park for a few hours and getting out made chill a lil. I'm kinda freaking out with fear. I'm such a planner and like to know what to expect. So everything is hitting me all at once.


----------



## Krippy

Glad you two are feeling better Lis and Em! That is def what we are here for...all the support through the craziness and you know we will all understand! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I love my pupo girls im soooooo tired prometrium is a bitch...tmaro 3 dpo!!! Another week i test!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaaahhhh Leese! Can't believe it is only 1 more week for you! Can't wait! FXd for you!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kim sweetie I'm sorry ur having a sucky day too! Hope u get ur smiley real soon - Lots of hugs ur way love :hugs:

Lisa sooo soon! OMG! YAY :)

Kris thank u girl! Seriously my emotions are all over the map but having u girls here really makes all the diffrence :) How's that lazy boy treating ya? Hey ur H is a chef & middle eastern right? Have u tried haloom cheese? OMG heaven! I just had it on my pan fried grilled cheese with fresh basil, tomatoe & avocado on garlic baguette bread! Highly recommended if u need a quick pick me up :)


----------



## Krippy

Mmmmmm cheese! Gotta get my hubby to make me some of that...It isn't a pick me up unless someone is making it for you ;) I will ask him if he knows what it is...if he doesn't his mom will. It won't taste the same because I will be using gluten free bread but cheese makes everything better lol


----------



## Krippy

My lazyboy is glorious btw...Way worth the money that we had to spend on it. I have never owned anything nicer than this...it is like heaven to have naps on! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol totally agreed :) Gluten free bread hun...well maybe use extra garlic butter to crisp the outside for good measure! Definate must try! They sell at IGA here in Quebec so maybe at ur big chain grocery stores too?


----------



## Krippy

IGA carries it here too...The UDI gluten free bread is the best. When it is toasted it tastes just like bread...or maybe I have forgotten what that tastes like. lol I was diagnosed with Celiac about 4 years ago now so real bread is only a dream to me.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol I can imagine! Eeekkk! I did a gluten free diet for a month before my wedding & dropped some serious weight quickly but man oh man I missed my real bread! I must say though esspecially the raisin toast & those ones if toasted or done as french toast weren't half bad! I hope the cheese will help ease ur pain sweetie :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good mornin peeps!!


----------



## jessy1101

TFGIFF whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!

Dr app t-minus 5 hours whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

How is everyone feelin this morning???? Is it 1:30 yet??? LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

It is here jess hehe!! 

Just had my lovely new carpet fitted - feels lovely in bare feet! Just gotta wait 2 weeks for furniture now :-(


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait to get out of here already, only been here half hour!!!

jess whats the apt for results??

emma oooo cool thats excitinggggg


----------



## jessy1101

Emma OMG that was just evilllll lololol.

Leese yup results for both monday's blood test and yesterday's blood test! We'll finaly know where i'm at hcg wise compared to last thursday's 229. I'm sooo nervous it's crazy!! Just gotta try and get threw this morning without becoming a gibbering mess lol...easier said then done..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Friday Chicas!!!!!

Jessy baby how much work you got? Can you like take the morning off and go shopping? I find time always passes fast that way :) Teehee!!!!!!!! We'll keep ya busy girlie don't u worry!!!!! Lets do a topic of the day maybe???

Em :wave: wehn does the furniture come sweetie?

Lisa!!! Morning love :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Pffff I wish but we're short staffed so that's why i can only leave after noon...sucks but ohh well what can u do?

Hmmm...topic of the day...What would be the outmost never ever gonna happen name that you would call ur futur baby???


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oooohhhh good one!!!!!! Ok for me Gertrude comes to mind!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Chlamydia is mine...and Syphilis for a boy LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Haha jess

yea gertrude, bertha, lucretia..lol


----------



## themarshas

ewww Gertrude... my grandmother's name was Hildred... bleck! Did you know that there are children out there named 'facebook' and 'myspace'? Legit. What are these parents thinking?


----------



## jessy1101

I swear dont u kinda figure ur child would grow up hating u kinda thing????


----------



## keepthefaithx

i kno someone named Dobb Dobbs...

well a patient here..LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO OMG seriously I think people just don't think!!!!! Off topic but look what i just stumbled on https://itsybitsysteps.com/jessica-..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com


----------



## MrsMoo72

I swear she's been pg for about 2 years haha!!

A girl from work knows someone called revel revel whatmuff!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LMAO OMG seriously I think people just don't think!!!!! Off topic but look what i just stumbled on https://itsybitsysteps.com/jessica-..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com

Ya it was everywhere and Nick Lachey and Vanessa Minello are expecting too.


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I swear she's been pg for about 2 years haha!!
> 
> A girl from work knows someone called revel revel whatmuff!!!!!!

Shutttttt up! Seriously???? Jesus...that's sad!

Hilary duff i find has been pregnant for almost ever now..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its funny bc they photoshopped about 40lbs off her...too funny these magazines


----------



## keepthefaithx

snooki is 15 weeks..guna be on the cover of us weekly..gag


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Its funny bc they photoshopped about 40lbs off her...too funny these magazines

I think she gained alot of water weight tho...she was really puffy face wise and etc.


----------



## keepthefaithx

honestly it makes me sick to my stomach, shes discusting


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> honestly it makes me sick to my stomach, shes discusting

Agreed. I still cant believe there are people that are saying Snookie will be an amazing mother..maybe she will but from what we've seen on Jersey Shore...god help that little baby..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im drinking ice tea and it tastes like a penny was mixed in with it. Hm....


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Im drinking ice tea and it tastes like a penny was mixed in with it. Hm....

Ewwww so it kinda tastes coppery?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa :happydance:

Dam girls that means I got PG at the same time as Snooki!!!! YUUUCCCKKKK!!!!!!

Jess only 2 more hours till you leave :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Lisa :happydance:
> 
> Dam girls that means I got PG at the same time as Snooki!!!! YUUUCCCKKKK!!!!!!
> 
> Jess only 2 more hours till you leave :winkwink:

Ewwwww u and snookie we're bumping uglies at the same time..i'd feel dirty now if i were u sweety LOLOL.

And i'm leaving work at 1pm so 3 hours to go :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Twinkie210

Horrible baby names.... my Grandfather had a brother named Horace and always wanted someone in the family to name a baby after him! I can not imagine a little Horace LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Like metally... And this morning and i brushed my teeth and my gums were bleeding like crazy...

Could be all bullshit...lol i guess ill know in a week or so!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Stace!!!! :haha: How you feeling today girlie?

Jess it's ok we can do it baby cakes!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Stace how does it feel to be 1 day over the 10 weeks?? LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea i wouldnt use that stace...lol

i dont really have alot of weird names in my family honestly..


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG Stace!!!! :haha: How you feeling today girlie?
> 
> Jess it's ok we can do it baby cakes!!!!

Yessss we can say it loud say it proud!! Wow sounds like some kind of pep talk seminar love love!


----------



## jessy1101

Sooo i've started preparing my huge list of questions for my dr today. I've also noticed that my huge gas cramps are due to the fact that for the past 4 days i've been pooping bunny balls...and that's it LOL.

Maybe i can get something for that???


----------



## keepthefaithx

Your poops are guna be very weird jess..that def happens!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Your poops are guna be very weird jess..that def happens!

Seriously it's like mini rabbit poops lolol:dohh::dohh:


----------



## themarshas

I legit getting excited when I take a real poop. It's so few and far between. Unlike my DH who poos on command. Seriously. He poops at 12:30 and 5:30 everyday. He refuses to poop at work so I always wonder what his body does on days he doesn't go home for lunch...


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> I legit getting excited when I take a real poop. It's so few and far between. Unlike my DH who poos on command. Seriously. He poops at 12:30 and 5:30 everyday. He refuses to poop at work so I always wonder what his body does on days he doesn't go home for lunch...

My DH is the exact same he can poo up to 3 times a day..sometimes when he's at work he'll call me while pooping (he works in construction outdoors so they have to use those icky portapottys..) i can hear the plookkk sound and i'm like dude WTF are u taking a crap and calling me?????? He's like yupppp...LOLOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

My pee smells like peaches...y lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lol thats too funny


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> My pee smells like peaches...y lol

Mine has been neon yellow and strong smelling for a few weeks now lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah idk..weird lol

im hoping these are all good things that are happening...lol

when i peed today also it looked like i put a drop of yellowy w a touch of orange food dye in it..lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sounding good Leese :thumbup:

Jess 1.5 hours to go!!!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!! What are your plans to celebrate this weekend chica?


----------



## jessy1101

Thank god we're in the last long strech.

Shopping and dinner with friends tomorrow night! Date night with my hubby tonight so that will be nice. It's gorgeous outside soooooo i'm happy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

def af type crampies today too


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay jess apt soon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sooo excited for my PUPO girls!!! All good things from now on!!!!! Awesome appointments! Strong HGC #'s and lots of new BFP's!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## jessy1101

It's funny tho cuz u guys do realise the first thing that will come out of my mouth when my dr walks in will be Tell me my hcg numbers nowwwwwww....

And then she can talk bout whatever else her lil heart feels like LOL


----------



## jessy1101

I'm not some crazy lady right?? U guys all felt like this to when u were gonna get the 411 on ur #s???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Totally jess, I rung up about 4 times on XMAS DAY for my #'s!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Totally jess, I rung up about 4 times on XMAS DAY for my #'s!!

Really? Ahhh thx Em that makes me feel better. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess OMG do you remember Me? I freakin bribed the nurses at CDL with Timmies and my cell number so they'd call me at night :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Jess OMG do you remember Me? I freakin bribed the nurses at CDL with Timmies and my cell number so they'd call me at night :winkwink:

That'S true!! Ok so maybe i am in the standard reaction area lolol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Since dh has his new game ive been playimg catch up with vamp diaries online - omg why did I get behind with this??! I love it! Only mid-season 2 tho jess so no spoilers pls!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Since dh has his new game ive been playimg catch up with vamp diaries online - omg why did I get behind with this??! I love it! Only mid-season 2 tho jess so no spoilers pls!

Vampire diaries is absolutly amazing!! Who is ur fav?? R u pro Stelena or Delena???


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sorry Emma can't comment, not a fan, but you enjoy sweetie :hugs:

Jess you are totally "NORMAL" considering :) Almost time to GOOOOO baby cakes! You promise to update us with those freaking super duper high #'s ASAP right??? Like tell the Dr while she talks you'll just send a quick text :) LOL


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Sorry Emma can't comment, not a fan, but you enjoy sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Jess you are totally "NORMAL" considering :) Almost time to GOOOOO baby cakes! You promise to update us with those freaking super duper high #'s ASAP right??? Like tell the Dr while she talks you'll just send a quick text :) LOL

The nerves have gotten so bad i'm shivering in anxiety in my chair right now. It's down to 15 mins before i leave...fuckkkkkkk


----------



## keepthefaithx

dont be nervous jess!! you feel like shit which is great! everything will work out


----------



## keepthefaithx

guys i get confused what corpus luteum is...like it comes after you have ovulated and makes progesterone is that it?


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh so excited to hear your #'s Jess...GL

Those sound like implantation cramps Leese...Could it be? :)

Em....I love Vampire Diaries! I do dislike how they show 2 new ones and then repeats for 3 or 4 weeks. Drives me bananas! I am def team Delena! I love Damon!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Def Damon! Stefan has that weird quiffy hair....


----------



## Krippy

MrsMoo72 said:


> Def Damon! Stefan has that weird quiffy hair....

Hahahaha! Totally...I have always been a fan of the bad boys...Damon all the way! Stefan's hair is really weird...I think that they were going for the whole Edward/Twilight look with that one


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sorry Lisa baby i don't know the technical stuff to help ya out! What do you have planned this weekend to make it zoom by?

OMG jessy is RIGHT NOW getting awesome #'s!!!!! Me soooo impatient!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope kris...fxd!!!

but i am also taking prometrium which makes it harder to decifer if its preg symptoms or the prometrium...sucks butt!!!

we are so slow at work omgggg...im chillin n having a nice hot chocolate right now w a fudge brownie im in heaven lolo


----------



## jessy1101

Kk in waiting room waiting to be called in..she s usualy a bit late so i might only go in at like 2 lolol wonderfull longer wait sitting here quivering. Thx for ur support u guys i d b lost without u and luv u all bunches!

I agree bout Stefan he s just sooooo broody and boring jesus. Damon is so much fun and omggg those sexy one liners swoon. Kris where r u at season wise??? Im at season 3 waiting for next weeks episode! Why do they do reruns so often????? Grrrrr me no likey...me need Damon fix..

Emma where r u at in season 2? Whats been happening??


----------



## keepthefaithx

im making steak stirfry for me and hub tonight and we are going to stay in and watchin a movie, tmaro night i have islander tickets and sunday my god daughters 1st bday!

what about you?!?!


----------



## jessy1101

Still waiting....zzzzzzzzzz.....


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- I hope your Dr. gets there quick!

Lisa- The follicle turns into the corpus leutum after it releases the egg and yes that is what produces the progesterone :) 

I so don't want to be at work right now!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh, btw, it feels strange to be double digits already ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Zzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hmm, can't remember what ep Jess but it's the masquerade ball??!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh double digits Stace!

I am in the same spot as you Jess with the season 3. I don't know why they only show a few and then repeats for a month...It drives me insane. Btw...tell your Dr. to hurry her butt up! lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

When you starting ttc again Kris?


----------



## Krippy

Whoop whoop...AF is here! Last time that I will be happy to see her lol

Super stoked that my ovulation pains were correct...come on baby making!

So as soon as AF is gone here we go...How about you Em?


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay kris im SOO happy your ready to ttc!!!

emma & kris we are guna be really similar in due dates if we get preggo this try!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY for AF Kris :) Awesome news on your cycle girlie!!!!

Jess you still waiting????

Stacie sooo awesome! How you feeling sweetie?

Lisa sounds like a fun weekend chica :) I'm going to my in-laws tonight (Yeurk) and breakfast and wedding stuff with a friend tomorrow morning! The rest is just relax with H I think and make sure no more pains or anything weird! Supposed to be like +17C here Sunday so definately take a nice walk :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

WHATS THE EQUAL IN DEGREES? LOL

i cant wait for ur gender scan lisette!

jessy is still waiting she just texted me...uhhh


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hoping for af by thurs/fri? Then we are back on :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh Em! We will be so close in TTC stage...Me you and Leese...How about Rach I think she is close to us as well for this cycle?...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think rach is out this month :(

i hope rach is right after us!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa 62 :)

Girls ssoooo exciting this coming cycle!!!!!! Feels like loads of good vibes for you girlies :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i would love if we all had babies by the end of the year..i would be so happy omg..


----------



## keepthefaithx

:baby:


----------



## Krippy

Ya I knew that she was out this month but since her cycle is starting around the same time as Em and me we will be in the same boat soon! :)

Off to a play date...can't wait to get home and hear Jess' news!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lis...I am feeling the good vibes too! Goooooo Spring babies!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yes def kris!!

We all deserve it and will be great mommies! Xo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Absolutely Kris!!!! All of you lovely PUPO girls left will have beautiful holiday babies so we're all in 2012 :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

WHOSE LEFT--

oh crystal will be around same time too!

so

lisa
kris 
emma
rach
crystal
kim

is that it i hope im not forgetting anyone?


----------



## keepthefaithx

damn jess is waiting like 2 hours for results that take 2 seconds to read...wtf!


----------



## jkb11

Can't wait for jessys result s!!!! 
I'm so pissed with this smiley opk. The thing is not working again today. So I called company to see if they had an answer and chick says sorry that just happens sometimes.... Then she ask me if I followed directions. Really. I'm not an idiot. I followed them exactly She said well sorry I guess your gonna have to try to get the smiley next month. I was so furious I couldn't even speak I just started crying. Tomorrow has to be better.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Kim what an insensitive BIATCH!!!!!!!!!!!! I could go beat her up for you if you like??? Seriously sweetie just try to BD as much as possible! FX crossed this will be your month anyways and you can throw those stupid sticks out the window :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Kim, what a horrible woman! I guess all you can do is bd as much as poss & hope you catch the window? Or use ic's for this month? :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Poor Jessy!!!!! like its past 3pm now!!!!!!! Arrrggggggg


----------



## jkb11

Sorry to rant she had me so annoyed she had me tell her exactly what I did like 4 times. I'm beyond frustrated. Seriously it should not be this hard. Thanks for letting me vent girls.


----------



## keepthefaithx

ew kim they should be able to refund ur money wtf!?!?!?

you should call back and ask for supervisor....

was it reading like an error message?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Anytime hunny :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Vent away kim!

I would be pissed too ugh...those shits are alot of money too


----------



## NewbieLisette

Seriously Kim I'd write in a complaint! Did you get her name? How fricken insensitive too!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

They dont care bc they arent going thru what your going thru, dumb bitches!


----------



## jessy1101

Quick quick 19 dpo 1658 22 dpo 4672!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

sooooooooooooooooooo great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

another symptom...lol

i smell THROW UP!! ughhhh i wanna throw up myself..i asked 2 other girls if they smelled something funky, they are like hm....what are u talking about hahaha

heightened sense smell much?


----------



## MrsMoo72

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Jess!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Wwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaa jessy!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome chica!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Leese...ba ra ba ba baaaa....I'm LOVING it ;)


----------



## jkb11

Yay!!! Jess those numbers are amazing! 2????(babies)


----------



## keepthefaithx

My friend on anothervthread had same numbers as u jess lol


----------



## jkb11

So I didn't get her name. She offered to send me another kit said that is all she could do. Leave it to me to get one that is broke. But anyways I'm gonna be out of town got work so it would just sit in my mailbox for 3 days. So depending on weather that could be bad. I asked her to wait to mail it til Monday but she was kinda like well it will take that long to get to you anyway . ugh.


----------



## jessy1101

Im still in shock lolol i almost started crying in her office from the nerves and as soon as she walks in shes like sooo cOngrats to the mommy with an extremely healthy baby lolololl my eyes almost popped out when i heard it was close to the 5000 and in 3 freakin days!! She predicts i ll b hitting the 10 000 this weekend lolol thank u guys so much for all ur support and getting me threw this shittt.

Kim WTF happend with the opks???? I cant believe u got a goddamnn defect box jesus..and that stoopid biatch didnt help either..im boiling for u i mean grrr...must stop blood pressure...


----------



## jkb11

Jess I'm soooo happy for you sweetie. 

Yes leave it to me! It has just been one of those weeks. I went and bought one my cheapy opk and used it with my old urine it was majorly neg! So I am thinking I might have missed it completely. Right now I honestly feel like I'm just suppose to wait and chill. I have tried everything iny power and its like things have just fell to pieces. I'm kinda exhausted from it all. But I'm coping :). Very grateful got what I do have.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG jessy baby I'm in tears right now!!!!!!! Sooooo happy for you girlie!!!!!! See you're little beanny is kicking your ass but is growing super strong and tough :) YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kim sweetie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

awesome Jessy :) 
omg Lisa you are making it hard for me to not symptom spot.... well actually I feel nothing absolutely nothing , not PMS not possible pregnancy symptoms and I'm 5 days past ovulation right now. But maybe its the anti anxiety meds the dr gave me.... kinda makes you forget about everything. lol I was waking up with panic attacks in the middle of the night because I was thinking my blood sugar was dropping but it was not .. just having a panic attack. So I have slept better than I have in months :) 
still raining out... makes me depressed ( thats why i moved from vancouver)
but it would be a good day to bake my husband some homemade hawaiian sweet rolls :) 
love you guys <3


----------



## Twinkie210

Great numbers Jess! That is one super strong beanie!

Kim- I guess you just got a bad batch, I have take probably 50 of those tests and only had one error! Do you pee on the stick or dip it in a cup of pee?


----------



## Krippy

So fantabulous news Jessy! Love it!

Sorry about your experience Kim...that really blows...I agree call back and get a supervisor!


----------



## jkb11

I peed in a cup to dip. But the error came up as soon as I inserted the stick I was able to get one to work later yesterday but then when I went to test today. Every stick I put in would read error I could never even dip it. I tried like 5 sticks and let the thing shut down before I inserted the next stick.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim yea u must have bought a defective pack...r u guna call n try n get a refund?? I wud girl....


Im making banana cream pie...maybe this is y im gaining 800 pounds...lol i just love to bake


----------



## jkb11

Gonna let them send me the new pack and see if it works next month. Yum Lisa. That sounds amazing


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa that sounds yummy!

Kim sounds like a bad reader thingy. I would have them send you a new pack.


----------



## lauren10

Hi guys, we're back in Boston and driving home in a bit. Can't wait to see my DD, miss her so much!

Jessy congrats on the numbers, that's great! I have another u/s on Monday to check the baby's heart and make sure all else is good. :) 

Hope you guys had a great week


----------



## jkb11

Hey guys. Starting my 3 straight days of work so I will catch up as I can. Ds and hubby came with me so I will be spending what lil free time I have with them. Hope everybody has a great day :) xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hope u had a great time lauren!!

Ok kim well talk to u soon!!!! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ok so i had a dream last night someone "poured" skin..well liquid skin in my ear at a shoe store and i had to get surgery to get it taken our bc i cudnt hear anything...y? Lol wtfffffff


----------



## jessy1101

Lolol Leese wtf?? Thats sooo cray cray..

Lauren thx bunches!! Glad u had the besttt time!

Kim omggg im gonna miss u!! Pop in as often as u can sweety.

Soooooo i woke up starvingggg like dying starving and decided omgg let s try choco chip pancakes i havent had some in a month...bad baddddddd badddddddddd idea..im sad to say i will never be able to eat a pancake for at least 7 and half months...SOBBBB omggggg lolol it just wasnt pretty....but whatevezzz go go beanster!!


----------



## themarshas

Hi All! Thought I'd check in before heading out for the day. I'm going to dinner, then a barn dance tonight. Then tomorrow I'm going to an amazing charity all you can eat pancake breakfast (sorry Jessy!) and hanging out with a friend and her little one. 

I am absolutely dying this morning from constipation cramps. Literally, I have forced myself to crawl off the couch and move around in an attempt to ease them but they are having none of it. I'm dying! I never had cramps like this with af even. All while this little one kicks me...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all i was lookinh for our thread and it was all the way at bottom of ttc after loss....that never happend before ! What theeee

Hows everyone?


----------



## jessy1101

I guess we were all uber busy yesterday lolol. Ive started metamucil for constiation and fuckkkkk i cant wait till it starts working. Im going crazy not being able to go to the bathroom right. Yet i feel like i have to go really bad but nuttin comes out lolol. The cramps r killer Liz i agreee...

What up Leese? How R U?

Whatcha all up to today?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey PUPO's !!

It's soooo nice here this weekend, like seriously BBQ weather! Not had much chance to check in - yesterday we were at my folks's all day then out for tea where we shared a huuuuuuuge chocolate sundae with ice cream, brownies, profiteroles, crunchie bits, flakes etc mmmmmm! ~There was 5 of us eating it and we still didn't finish it!! :thumbup:

Today we've been to the park then visiting DH's gran and nephews. Come home for ds to nap then out again to the pub this afternoon. I can't wait for SUMMMMMMEERRRRR!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey jess how u feeling??!

Im ok hanging in...waiting...lol

Hey em sup girl


----------



## Krippy

It is a rainy day here today and we pushed our clocks forward for daylight savings...that hour change always screws me up! lol

It was sunny and nice, we BBQd on Friday night for the first of the season and it was yummy! :) Can't wait for summer either!

Got a personal trainer and went to a session yesterday. Holy Hannah did he kick my ass... I literally almost puked. I haven't worked that hard in years. After I got past the puking part it actually felt really good. Having trouble moving this morning though, I am so stiff! No pain no gain right? Hahahaha!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Sunday...We are going for a walk in the rain and then I am sure DH will drag me to the driving range, for him golf season has started. Anyone else a golf widow during golf season?


----------



## jessy1101

Im so sleepy all the time which sucks. I feel all sluggish bahhh...but we spent almost all day outside so now im pooped out.

Were having steaks on the bbq tonight and i cant wait it s the freakin best!! Time change here too but now it will only get dark at like 8 pm yesssss. They r announcing gorgeous weather all week whaaaaaaaaa happy happy happy. Ive got 1 last hcg blood test this week and as longer as i have decent numbers i think i ll finaly b able to breath easy and not worry. I think my goal is just to beat over 7000 cuz that s when my hcg stopped last time. Im supose to have beaten it since yesterday hmmmm im thinking i ll go around thursday since by then i should b 50 000 give or take..i also hit my 6 weeks this week eeeeeeee 2 weeks till my first scan!!!

Anywhoo just want u all to know i absolutly adore every one of my amazing pupo chicas!! Big hugs all around xxxxxxx


----------



## lauren10

HAPPPPPY sunday. 

yes Kristin, my husband played 9 holes when we were in DC this week! I drove the cart. He's all excited about golfing this year...I told him to enjoy it, because after baby #2, it would be happening as much!!

Jessy....I'm STILL pooping mini cadbury eggs!!! ugh...it's pretty brutal. 

yay for the good weather coming. I can't wait.


----------



## Krippy

We are having ribeyes tonight too! Mmmmmm! Hope you are feeling better Jess and able to enjoy them! :)

Love to all of you! Happy Sunday!


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously Lauren the non poopin i can take. It s the freakin gassy constipation cramps to kill me eeeeeeeeeeeekkkk...

We went for a hour and a half walk with the dogs. It was kinda brutal tho cuz i was reallyyyyy sick on the way and on the way back. I covered it with tons of snow tho soo ummm..me thinks no one will step in it..i hope...lololol. I think i can finaly start accepting that my beanster is here to stay with all of well all of everything ive been feeling lolol. Im an official 100% pregnant person lolol.

Were having maple basted steaks on the bbq with a fresh french baguette mmhhmmm..it should stay down..i think lolol.

Happy sunday night!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Sunday Pupo girlies!

Spring is definately in the air here in Montreal & DAM it feels amazing!!! Sooo much more energy & drive to get my butt moving! Had a great day out with a friend shopping yesterday & a bbq with friends & their 1 & 3 year old little boys today! WOW kids can really tire u out but had the best time giving them tickles & kisses & hearing them laugh their hearts out :) 

Hope you guys are all having great ends to ur weekends! Don't forget Oprah has Bobby Kristina on tonight at 9!


----------



## Twinkie210

Dang, I missed the Oprah interview!

Supposed to be nearly 80 degrees here all week! Yay! I set shorts out for DS to wear to school today, can you believe it? In March?

All of you talking about steaks for dinner made me hungry! I have been in a routine where I haven't been eating dinner because my stomach feels way too yucky :(, but breakfast and lunch are still going down fine, so not too concerned.

This has been a crappy month all around. With all the spotting scaring me to death, my friend miscarrying her baby, my Uncle just passed away, and my due date is this coming Sunday. I am soooo ready for April ladies. Can we fast forward a couple weeks? Would anyone mind?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey staceee

yea sucky month, this one will be better!! im sorry for your losses :(

how you feeling? 1st tri almost ova!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

6 dpo ahhhhhhhhh i hate waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning Chicas :wave:

How's everyone doing? 

Stacie hunni I'm soo sorry for your losses and the rough time lately :( How you feeling this morning! Almost out of the first tri sweetie and I little over 2 weeks to our 3-way appointments! WOOHOO!!!

Leese :wave: How was the weekend? Any symptoms girl? I know the waiting is KILLER right!? its ok, gonna be totally worth it :winkwink:


----------



## themarshas

Goodmorning all! 
I definetly become a golf/softball/ baseball/ everything widow in the summer... my DH plays on leagues of all kinds because he's good at every sport. In the winter and spring he pretty much only plays indoor golf every few weeks, Floor Hockey once a week, and eventually starts on a wooden baseball league (usually 1st wk of April). I say that so that might give you an idea of what his sports schedule looks like in the summer... geesh... he's also working 80 hour weeks (the life of an accoutant in the 1st Quarter of the year) so sports 2 or 3 times a week is a big challenge. Come summer he plays Wooden Bat Baseball, Softball, and golf. I'm a sub for the softball team but I've never played. I'm more like the team cheerleader. They've already bought our little one a onesie for this year haha. And I took golf lessons last summer and now play with him which is pretty awesome because it gives us time together. My Dh's company pays for all activities (up to $1000 a year) as part of a get fit program so its all free to us so why wouldn't we go? 

Twinkie- we can fast forward to April but I'd be sad to miss my vayk... although your reasons are better than mine so I'll accept it.

6DPO? yay! Testing soooo soon! Hopefully I'll be able to check in some next week and here everyone's big news!

AFM- Midwife apt tonight. I'm pretty sure I have hemorhoids.... Errrk. Not impressed. How do you get rid of these? Anyone? I told my DH I think I had them so he googled what they were. Hahaha he's such a dork. But then he felt bad for me. Win!


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Liz... hemorhoids suck. I had/have them when I gave birth to RJ bc of all the pushing I did. I actually felt they were worse than the tearing that I had bc everytime I went to the bathroom it opened up. To make you feel better you need to get some hemorhoid cream/gel and that will help and your midwife might give you something to soften your #2s. Not very fun but a big part of pregnancy I am afraid!

Yaaahhh Leese...I can't believe that you are already 6 dpo. I know it must seem slow to you but it is going fast on this end doll! So rooting for you and a set of pupo twins! :)

Stace...I hope that March flies by for you love! And I hope your due date isn't too hard on you...Glad that you are feeling better in the morning and afternoon! That must feel a lot better not to be sick all day!

Hi Lisette...Can't believe you are almost at 16 weeks! Way to go girl...you are almost at there! So excited to see all of these babes!


AFM...Been working out with a personal trainer and writing this message this morning was so painful bc I was up a 5:30am to work out with him and I can barely move my arms. lol but I lost 1.5 pounds this weeks so I am really excited and proud of myself for sticking to it. Now all I have to do is get preggo and gain it all back...hehehehe! Been feeling great with my meds...only my neck is sore where my thyroid is. Not sure if that is normal or not but I see my GP today to have follow up so I will ask her then

Happy Monday everyone! I hope you all have a wonderful week ahead of you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys, im trying not to symptom spot at all bc anything i get could be prometrium!....sucks ass!

i keep looking for ib, nada, or yellow cm...i have white creamy cm....idk what to think....


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz, I know I have hemorhoids too. Sucky part of pregnancy I am afraid. They should hopefully get better once you deliver, but to tell you the truth, mine never really went away after DS. They don't bother me so I am not too concerned about them. If yours are bothering you you can try hemorhoid cream or I used Tucks pads after I had DS and they helped relieve some of the pain/burning/itching. Bring it up with your midwife, she should have some tips!


----------



## jessy1101

Dayummmm monday morning already. How did that manage to go by so fast? Stace i hear ya it's actualy my due date for my first pregnancy today. I'm actualy really sad but just keepin myself busy to get by today. It will b ok tho and i also think this beany is here to stay.

Leese ahhhhhh 6 dpo well ur getting there sweety not too too long to go now before u see that amazing BFP on a FRER. When r u planing to start testing? 10 dpo? A bit later? A bit earlier?

Liz ahhhhhhh i know u can get a huge variety of creams such as Preparation H and etc etc to get rid of them. I've only ever had heat blisters before and that was painfull so i can imagine how yucky u must be feeling.

Is everybody working today??? It's gorgeous out!! I know i'll definetly be going for a walk when i finaly get home later on with our 2 doggys. It's fun to be able to walk around in a light sweater in march woooooooooooooooooooo!!! Me likey!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i want to hold off til friday. ill be 10 dpo...

idk, i dont think i am...

i always do and then get disappointed so...


----------



## Krippy

Keep your chin up Leese! :)

Bigs hugs to you Jess! :hugs: :cry:

Stace is def right...Tucks saved me after RJs birth and mine never have gone away either but life sometimes works that way! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls :)

how was everyones weekend...where is rach..not like her to not come on at all all weekend!


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- *Hugs* But I agree, I think you're bean is here to stay! Even though my first due date is only a month before my new due date I think it will still be a hard day. Thankfully, we have so much to be happy for. 

I'm not in pain, just sometimes they are slightly itchy. Mostly it's gross because when I clean, ya know, down there, I can feel a bulge on the outside... Ick. I'll chat with my midwife. I'm just not used to talking about my bum with people haha


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Jessy- *Hugs* But I agree, I think you're bean is here to stay! Even though my first due date is only a month before my new due date I think it will still be a hard day. Thankfully, we have so much to be happy for.
> 
> I'm not in pain, just sometimes they are slightly itchy. Mostly it's gross because when I clean, ya know, down there, I can feel a bulge on the outside... Ick. I'll chat with my midwife. I'm just not used to talking about my bum with people haha

LOL i've been poked and proded and checked out sooo much that any kind of talk doesnt bother me anymore lolol. But i'm kinda a pretty open person to begin with tho so that's kinda a bonus.

The clinique called and confirmed my app on the 28th of march at 3:30 pm!! I could of had it super duper early in the morning but this way DH wont have to miss lots of work that day. He's in construction so they're hours arent covered when they arent there. Sooo this is fine for me cuz after that i'm off and dont have to come back to work eeeeeee. If all goes good we'll also be booking our 12 week scan for around hmmm...april 25th!!! Honestly..i cant wait for that one..dunno why doo dooo dooooo LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Ok i'm planing on going out during my lunch hour..now am i making a hugeeee mistake??? Cuz how in the hell will i want to come back to work since it's gorgeous out??? Crappppp lolol


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh definately a mistake to go out Jessy! It is way too nice out to come back to work!

Liz- I was embarassed to mention mine to my Dr. when I was pregnant with my son and believe me I paid for it. Plus, your Dr. is going to see them when you deliver anyway, so it is not like he/she won't know you have them ;)

I really want to go home! waaaa! Indigestion is back again today :( I just took some tums, I hope they help for once.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace agreed i poked around realllyyyy fast and then came back in lolol. It's too damn gorgeous outside. BBQ for dinner again tonight for sure!! Hmmm maybe grilled chicken would b nice...

Ok so tonight's plan is to try and get a lil bowchica wow wow...hopefully LOLOL. I havent managed sex in almost a freakin week gahhhhhhhhhh my hubby is a real lil trooper tho thank god..


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jessy definately go out! Its freaking AWESOME out there!!! I know how you feel with the week long no bow chica wowow! My poor H was super happy with me this weekend :winkwink:

YAY for the confirmed appointment March 28th! Gonna be a good day all around FOR SURE :) Lil Jessy & Stacie beany pictures!!! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

Gah! it sucks being stuck inside today. Ready to be outside enjoying the sunshine! and my car could use a major clean out and bath. I'd even rather be doing that then sitting at my computer


----------



## crystalclaro

OMG I had major PUPU withdrawal for you guys today


----------



## crystalclaro

everytime I tried to log on it said they were doing maintenance ..... 
I have things to stress about and no one is on line :( waaaahhhh

I had to go to the ER sunday night because I was feeling so sick , sunday night I was apparently 7 days past ovulation. they ran blood work and said I still have a bladder infection and possibly kidney stones because of the pain in my side and blood in my urine. well they also ran a pregnancy test on my blood.......
the doctor said "CONGRATULATIONS " " looks like your baby decided to implant last night or this morning because your number is a 2" 
I kept saying "no, your not pregnant unless its over 5" "its too early for me yet I just ovulated 7 days ago" "are you sure?" " i don't believe you, how long have u been a dr?"

hahahah poor guy.
he said my previous blood work the hgc was a big fat zero!!!! and that was a few weeks ago ,( i don't know why they checked it then i was getting my thyroid checked)

so I was sooo happy and in disbelief then when I woke up this morning all the worry and doubt kicked in :( I mean if he said the hgc was a 5 or 10 I would be over the moon. now I have to wait until friday to go to the high risk clinic for more blood work . 
I"M FREAKING OUT >>>> SCARED FREAKING OUT. scared it was a mistake , scared my period will start, scared i will loose another baby :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

WTH is going on with this site - tried to post about 100 times & not working :growlmad:

So does this mean you're preggers Crystal????!!! :happydance: Maybe hcg so low as you were only 7dpo? So it should show up on a test in the next couple of days right?


----------



## crystalclaro

MrsMoo72 said:


> WTH is going on with this site - tried to post about 100 times & not working :growlmad:
> 
> So does this mean you're preggers Crystal????!!! :happydance: Maybe hcg so low as you were only 7dpo? So it should show up on a test in the next couple of days right?

me too i keep trying to post , ahhhh this sucks


----------



## crystalclaro

crystalclaro said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> WTH is going on with this site - tried to post about 100 times & not working :growlmad:
> 
> So does this mean you're preggers Crystal????!!! :happydance: Maybe hcg so low as you were only 7dpo? So it should show up on a test in the next couple of days right?
> 
> me too i keep trying to post , ahhhh this sucksClick to expand...

OMG it worked !!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0016.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## crystalclaro

crystalclaro said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> WTH is going on with this site - tried to post about 100 times & not working :growlmad:
> 
> So does this mean you're preggers Crystal????!!! :happydance: Maybe hcg so low as you were only 7dpo? So it should show up on a test in the next couple of days right?
> 
> me too i keep trying to post , ahhhh this sucksClick to expand...
> 
> OMG it worked !!!!!Click to expand...

ok i think the only way we can post right now is using the "reply with quote" option.

the blood test was done at 7 DPO the above FRER "test 6 days sooner" was done this morning at 9 DPO , I'm not sure how much HGC the test needs to turn positive. But I can see the line, even my hubby can see it and he has never seen a positive test ever except the digital on skype. lol That is for sure my new fav color PINK IRL


----------



## MrsMoo72

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystalclaro

MrsMoo72 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

can you see it??????


----------



## MrsMoo72

Of course i can!!!!! Very good line for 9dpo!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Soooo happy for you....and a teensy bit jealous i'm not gonna lie :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Why do we get a 'thank you' message each time we post? :shrug:


----------



## Twinkie210

I have been trying to post all day! That line looks really close to my 9/10 dpo test and my blood test the next day came back at 30. Those tests seem to be super sensitive, but it seems your hcg must be climbing nicely! Wooohooo


----------



## jkb11

Yay!!!! Crystal I have tried all day to reply to your post. So happy for you. Crongrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

So girls I am cd 20 today and I got bored and decided why not just try one of the smileys they sent me. I was going to trash the box b/c I figured that I missed it with all that craziness. Anyhow normally I get a positive with the cheapies on cd15-16. Well I got the smiley! So 4 days off. I didn't even hold my urine and I had drank several glasses during the day. Anyways, we will see. Wish me luck. I gotta seduce hubby b/c he is still pouting with me from last week. But he is getting so weak it has been over a week;) girl power right;) lol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG girls are we actually back up & running?!? Eeekkkk Crystal I've been trying to post all day too! HUGE congrats honey I'm soooo hapy for ya! How u feeling? When do u go for another hgc test? xxx

Kim YAY for a late smiley sweetie! After all that heart ache this cycle you definately could have the best timing! Go for it girlie! I'm chanting for ya! Go spermies GO :)

How are all you girls doing? I missed ya bunches!!!! xoxo


----------



## Krippy

I know! I miss you all so much! That time away from all of you was torturous! Is that a sign that we are obsessed? lol

Totally off topic...I was creeping on a journal with a girl giving birth and seeing pics of the babe and I was so excited to be a part of a great group of girls...all of you...and can't wait until that happens for all of us! Can't wait to talk about labour pains, births, etc. I just got so excited and so grateful for all of you wonderful PUPOs! I am so thankful to know all of you! :)


----------



## Krippy

AFM: Saw GP yesterday and we have a green light for TTC this cycle! Yaaaahhh! So ready for my rainbow! I am CD 5 and ready to go!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Kris you're soo sweet :hugs: I feel totally blessed to have met you all too & I can't wait till be all have our rainbow babies & post adorable pictures everyday to eachother! Sooo happy you got the green light from the Dr! No time to waste, let the fun begin :)

AFM I had a great weekend full of energy & rearing to Go! Gorgeous weather here into Monday kept me going to even shop after work & cook dinner that involved touching raw meat :O Today I paid the price & woke up feeling like poo :( Struggled through the day & came home to crash out for 2+ hours...just trying to get my hair dry now & keep dinner down...not fun! Oh well...better day tmmr right :)


----------



## jessy1101

Finaly back up sweet baby jesus!!

Crystal omgggg congrats hunny!! Totaly see that gorgeous pink line wooooooo!!

Kris yessssssss bring on the ttc and a bfp right after!

Kim sweety this cycle is totaly meant for u!! Told ya those smileys were ge shizzle!

Lysette ahhh big hugs hunny buns. Trust me i am now officialy bff s with my toilet..and work toilet..and parking lot..and timmys parking lot yaaa u get the picture.

I hada huge scare today i started getting a throbbing las night right on my damn pubic bone. Uti like symptoms too so went tHe dr. After getting everything checked it all the perfect..to keep me sane tho they r sending me for a scan this week to make double sure s all good. Fingers crossed for that jesusss...


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Jessy baby I'm soo sorry u had that scare :( I was gunna email u today cuz I was thinking of u too :hugs: when is ur scan? I'm sure ur super strong lil beanny is just perfect sweetie! Go get some rest girlie! xo


----------



## lauren10

Crystal huge congrats to you!!!!! That's a super clear line! So happy for you!

Kimberly and Kristin you go get em girls!! More Bfps please!

I had an ultrasound yesterday, but I guess I'm old news. :) everything was good though. She wants to keep tabs on my placenta because it's "bulky" - whatever that means.


----------



## jkb11

Aww Kristen you are such a blessing! So sweet. Everything crossed for ya! 
Jess- sorry you were hurting but glad you got checked out. And yay you get an early scan. 
Lisette - rest up, don't over do it :) I'm totally going to take advantage of my me time when I'm preggo. 
Lauren- you are getting so close!!!! Our first born pupo baby!!
Where is rach????? Getting worried about her..... 
Lisa how many dpo?


----------



## crystalclaro

Twinkie210 said:


> I have been trying to post all day! That line looks really close to my 9/10 dpo test and my blood test the next day came back at 30. Those tests seem to be super sensitive, but it seems your hcg must be climbing nicely! Wooohooo

omg ... I had to go to the ER again this afternoon because the meds were causing me to have a reaction. Apparently I am now a medical marvel in the ER department.... lol today they said why r u on antibiotics? your urine test was negative from sunday and if your hgc was a 2 so we will check everything again but we doubt it will even be a 6 at this point......

well, my unclean urine that magically became clean is now unclean again and my almost non existent HGC is now a 33!!!! 
the Dr actually said he can not believe it , questioned me on my cycle length and stuff , when I told him I knew I was 9 days past ovulation because of temps and cervical fluid pattern, he was amazed and said I must have been charting and researching for a long time to get it down this precise. i told him no this is my second cycle of BBT'ing ,I told him I researched a lot and already know my body pretty well and told him about all of you guys here on this site :) 
He did two ultra sounds and discovered some free fluid in my uterus from a burst cysts . He also said that my calculations were right on the money and that sunday would have been the day that I started to implant . so from sunday around 11pm until tuesday around 4:00pm my hgc went from 2-33 ... thats way more than doubled . so in less than 24 hrs it was 16X ..... he said unbelievable and could very well indicate I'm on my way to twins ... lol even though there is no way of knowing for sure yet until my numbers are high enough to see something on the ultra sound , he said he did see my corpus luteum still ( i guess that shows up for 12-16 days then disappears )

sorry if I'm rambling but I just got back from the Er and am a little doped up:haha:

but I feel so much better now and hubby and I have begun saying prayers out loud every night with each other . We both pray but usually in our heads and he does just at church. So i find praying together out loud is making us closer and stronger as a couple and we do it so the baby can hear us too <3


----------



## Twinkie210

Great to hear Crystal!
Lauren-I am glad you scan was good and I am guessing she is still a girl, ;)
Jessy- I am sorry you had that scare
Lisette- I hope today is better for you!
Kim- woo hoo for the smiley!
I agree where is Rach?

I had a meeting at church last night and all the ladies were sooo gossipy. The meeting didn't end until after 9! Then I had to run to the store and pick up prunes for DS (I got a call that he was constipated and had a belly ache) so it was after 10 before I got to bed! I do NOT function on 7 hrs of sleep!


----------



## lauren10

Thank you! yes she's still a girl :) 

Crystal that's really great news!!! looking good honey!! 

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## themarshas

Crystal YAY!!! I tried to post yesterday but of course this site was hating life. So excited for you! 
Kris- YAY!!! haha Glad you get to get back on the ttc train!
Jessy- glad all is going well, and when's your scan?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies :wave:

Where's everyone at???

Its another gloomy rainy day here :( And I woke up with another headache!!! Ahhhh hormones! LOL

Lauren great news on the LO being nice and cozy in there :)

Stacie how you been feeling sweetie?

Crysal I'm sooooo excited for you hunni! Enjoy every minute! xxxx

Rach???? POKE POKE!!!

Lisa, Jessy??? Wake up chica's!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Thanks you guys i hate all this worrying. They called this morning to confirm my scan this friday at 2:30 pm. Hopefully everything will be super duper awsome and who knows if we can get a heartbeat i do admit that would be really reassuring..but it is kinda early for that i think..

Crystal wow that's fantastic number wise!! Praying it keeps uber trippling all the time lolol.

It's hump day!! I was convinced it was St Paddy's day today but nope it's saturday..since when does that happen??? Fiouuu at least i didnt wear uber green or anything...


----------



## jessy1101

Oohhhh and FYI this whole thank you for posting and you will now return to the forum thinggy?? Ya it's kinda givin me the heeby jeebys....so just..different..LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Wow...my pregnancy ticker is the freakin best today!! Me likey very much!!


----------



## jessy1101

Liz congrats on the 21 weeks! And Stace omgggg ur hitting the 11 weeks tomorrow chica!! Wow already had did that fly by so fast?? It seems it flies by for u guys and i find it extremely deathly slow for meeeeee...


----------



## jessy1101

Poke poke..hello?????? Have i been abandonned??????? SOBBBBB


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 6 weeks jess!! I saw a hb with my ds at 6+2 so you might do?!
Happy 21 weeks Liz!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Happy 6 weeks jess!! I saw a hb with my ds at 6+2 so you might do?!
> Happy 21 weeks Liz!!

OMG that would be awsome!! Butttt i wont b 100% dead set on seeing a hb and panicking if we dont see one u know?


----------



## jessy1101

Leese where r u?????????????? Rach????????????


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm excited for you Jess, your numbers were awesome so should be something to see on that u/s!

Great news Crystal - some good numbers hun!

afm - still waiting for af.......:coffee:


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Em!! Trust me i'm kicking my assss trying to stay positive and not worry.


----------



## crystalclaro

morning jessy.... you know I keep thinking your time is flying by.... i keep trying to calculate how you got to 6 weeks so fast.  glad your UTI scare ended up ok. I hate them , my best friend said to drink beet juice or asparagus , like literally boil them up and drink the juice. 
when did you start feel pregnant??? 
I'm kinda off and on but I'm only 10 DPO,
sucky thing is I had a tummy tuck with muscle repair in sep 2010, I thought i was done having babies and wanted my extra flappy skin gone and my muscles back in the right place, well because to repair the muscles they had to actually push them back together and sew them in place, the Dr said as my uterus starts to expand again those stitches are going to most likely tear out or stretch ( not sure what they use for permanent stitches) and said I was going to be feeling a lot of pregnancy pain . grrrrr but I can handle it anything for this little baby. ohhh side note .. Dr. was sooo super drooling hot , felt bad my hubby had to watch him do a vaginal ultrasound......lol

Rachel where r u????? getting worried about you, are you ok hun???

Lisa what DPO are you ??? I need you as my bump buddie :)

thanks Lauren , thanks lisette, 
and thanks Marsha???? please please tell me your name again ( i totally suck at this I'm sorry)
and good morning Kris and Emma and anyone I missed :)


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> morning jessy.... you know I keep thinking your time is flying by.... i keep trying to calculate how you got to 6 weeks so fast. glad your UTI scare ended up ok. I hate them , my best friend said to drink beet juice or asparagus , like literally boil them up and drink the juice.
> when did you start feel pregnant???
> I'm kinda off and on but I'm only 10 DPO,
> sucky thing is I had a tummy tuck with muscle repair in sep 2010, I thought i was done having babies and wanted my extra flappy skin gone and my muscles back in the right place, well because to repair the muscles they had to actually push them back together and sew them in place, the Dr said as my uterus starts to expand again those stitches are going to most likely tear out or stretch ( not sure what they use for permanent stitches) and said I was going to be feeling a lot of pregnancy pain . grrrrr but I can handle it anything for this little baby. ohhh side note .. Dr. was sooo super drooling hot , felt bad my hubby had to watch him do a vaginal ultrasound......lol
> 
> Rachel where r u????? getting worried about you, are you ok hun???
> 
> Lisa what DPO are you ??? I need you as my bump buddie :)
> 
> thanks Lauren , thanks lisette,
> and thanks Marsha???? please please tell me your name again ( i totally suck at this I'm sorry)
> and good morning Kris and Emma and anyone I missed :)

LOLOLO nooooo it's going by at a freakin snail's pace!! Honestly my symptoms kicked in the monday after i found out i was preg sunday. Sooo that means i have now been throwing up every single day for almost 3 weeks! Wow...that's crazy and uberly amazing lolol. Ditto for feelin exausted and sore boobies. Plus dont even get me started on the bloating and gas cramps they r killer omgggggg.

I'm so happy for u and ur bfp sweety! I'll go change the number on our bfp list right now!


----------



## crystalclaro

jkb11 said:


> So girls I am cd 20 today and I got bored and decided why not just try one of the smileys they sent me. I was going to trash the box b/c I figured that I missed it with all that craziness. Anyhow normally I get a positive with the cheapies on cd15-16. Well I got the smiley! So 4 days off. I didn't even hold my urine and I had drank several glasses during the day. Anyways, we will see. Wish me luck. I gotta seduce hubby b/c he is still pouting with me from last week. But he is getting so weak it has been over a week;) girl power right;) lol.

thanks for the congrats and OMG go seduce your hubby right now if you can't do that just get him in his sleep :) and what is your name????? I can't call you JK... by daughter always puts that in text " i'm j/k mom" lol


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> So girls I am cd 20 today and I got bored and decided why not just try one of the smileys they sent me. I was going to trash the box b/c I figured that I missed it with all that craziness. Anyhow normally I get a positive with the cheapies on cd15-16. Well I got the smiley! So 4 days off. I didn't even hold my urine and I had drank several glasses during the day. Anyways, we will see. Wish me luck. I gotta seduce hubby b/c he is still pouting with me from last week. But he is getting so weak it has been over a week;) girl power right;) lol.
> 
> thanks for the congrats and OMG go seduce your hubby right now if you can't do that just get him in his sleep :) and what is your name????? I can't call you JK... by daughter always puts that in text " i'm j/k mom" lolClick to expand...

Jkb's name is Kim and Marshas is Liz :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> morning jessy.... you know I keep thinking your time is flying by.... i keep trying to calculate how you got to 6 weeks so fast. glad your UTI scare ended up ok. I hate them , my best friend said to drink beet juice or asparagus , like literally boil them up and drink the juice.
> when did you start feel pregnant???
> I'm kinda off and on but I'm only 10 DPO,
> sucky thing is I had a tummy tuck with muscle repair in sep 2010, I thought i was done having babies and wanted my extra flappy skin gone and my muscles back in the right place, well because to repair the muscles they had to actually push them back together and sew them in place, the Dr said as my uterus starts to expand again those stitches are going to most likely tear out or stretch ( not sure what they use for permanent stitches) and said I was going to be feeling a lot of pregnancy pain . grrrrr but I can handle it anything for this little baby. ohhh side note .. Dr. was sooo super drooling hot , felt bad my hubby had to watch him do a vaginal ultrasound......lol
> 
> Rachel where r u????? getting worried about you, are you ok hun???
> 
> Lisa what DPO are you ??? I need you as my bump buddie :)
> 
> thanks Lauren , thanks lisette,
> and thanks Marsha???? please please tell me your name again ( i totally suck at this I'm sorry)
> and good morning Kris and Emma and anyone I missed :)
> 
> LOLOLO nooooo it's going by at a freakin snail's pace!! Honestly my symptoms kicked in the monday after i found out i was preg sunday. Sooo that means i have now been throwing up every single day for almost 3 weeks! Wow...that's crazy and uberly amazing lolol. Ditto for feelin exausted and sore boobies. Plus dont even get me started on the bloating and gas cramps they r killer omgggggg.
> 
> I'm so happy for u and ur bfp sweety! I'll go change the number on our bfp list right now!Click to expand...

maybe you r having a boy!!!! with my son I was puking the whole time, i'm feeling nauseated this morning a lot but they did give me a small does of morphine last night . hey and um your test was positive pretty early too right?? with my son early , my girls late. 

I'm still scared though... I wish we could erase MC memories so we can all be naively happy :) 

ut seriously love you guys sooo much right now because no one else GETS IT !!! lol


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> So girls I am cd 20 today and I got bored and decided why not just try one of the smileys they sent me. I was going to trash the box b/c I figured that I missed it with all that craziness. Anyhow normally I get a positive with the cheapies on cd15-16. Well I got the smiley! So 4 days off. I didn't even hold my urine and I had drank several glasses during the day. Anyways, we will see. Wish me luck. I gotta seduce hubby b/c he is still pouting with me from last week. But he is getting so weak it has been over a week;) girl power right;) lol.
> 
> thanks for the congrats and OMG go seduce your hubby right now if you can't do that just get him in his sleep :) and what is your name????? I can't call you JK... by daughter always puts that in text " i'm j/k mom" lolClick to expand...
> 
> Jkb's name is Kim and Marshas is Liz :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...




ahhh ok thanks Kim :) and thanks for Liz's name ... i can always remember faces or people by associating them with something they wore but I
;m soo bad with names.


----------



## lauren10

crystal that sounds painful! but i guess all our muscles rip apart so maybe you're no worse off! My abs are definitely spreading and feel useless! 

Jessy if it was a UTI as long as you catch them early and get treatment, there's no worry right? 

I found out yesterday that one of the girls at my DD's daycare had the Norwalk virus last week (good thing Ellie was home with my in-laws). She's back at daycare today...and hopefully not contagious!!!! geez!! that would suck.

it's a shitty and icy day out there today. I think it's going to start warming up for us by the end of the week...finally!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> crystal that sounds painful! but i guess all our muscles rip apart so maybe you're no worse off! My abs are definitely spreading and feel useless!
> 
> Jessy if it was a UTI as long as you catch them early and get treatment, there's no worry right?
> 
> I found out yesterday that one of the girls at my DD's daycare had the Norwalk virus last week (good thing Ellie was home with my in-laws). She's back at daycare today...and hopefully not contagious!!!! geez!! that would suck.
> 
> it's a shitty and icy day out there today. I think it's going to start warming up for us by the end of the week...finally!

Yup there is absolutly nuttin harmfull for the baby with a UTI. It's just bad for u and better if u can catch it early. I've had so many that i pretty much know when one is coming on trust me lolol.


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal yup i got a pretty decent dark positive at 11dpo and my implantation was at night on 8dpo sooo s'all good! I'm saying it's a boy too and DH says it's a girl..we kinda have to be opposites to at least have one of us be right lol.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Out of all of us, surely one has to have twins right? I wonder who it will be....


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Out of all of us, surely one has to have twins right? I wonder who it will be....

Lisa!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Definately Lisa is my vote :)

Lauren OMG DD new pic is sssssssssooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!

Em you still waiting for AF? Grrrrr

Jessy I hope you hear that beautiful lil hb Friday! What an awesome gift :)

Crystal sounds painful but totally worth it ofcourse!!!

Does anyone have fun St.Paddy plans for the weekend? DH and his friends always meet up at a Pub near the Parade zone so we're gonna go and I'm getting me a cute little PG top to wear: https://www.squidoo.com/irish-tees#module53691942
(I like the lucky charm one) also gonna make some green mint choco chip cookies for everyone (mostly me cuz i ain't drinking so atleast there will be treats) LOL


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Lisette! that's what she does when you ask her to smile :) 

I love the shirt! we don't have anything fun planned.....we're boring! We're going to try to have the house ready to sell on kijiji this weekend!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Seriously Lauren with a child that cute how do you leave for work??? I would spend my whole day palying "smile for mommy" :) Ok so we'd be having our home re-posesed & we'd be broke but who cares! LOL Good luck with the private sale...I've heard great things of peope doing that on kijji....have you considered Du Proprio or something similar in your area? I think its like $1000 and they help you with all the forms, use of their website and signs but there is no actual agent or commison. We bought our home from someone like that and it was great!


----------



## jessy1101

We're going to a super duper delicious sugar bush called Bean town ranch!! And on sunday we're spending the day walking around in the Ottawa market! It's supose to be freakin +20 wooooohooooooo!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Jess that's awesome!!!! I hope its that warm here in Montreal too!!!! YAHOOO!!!!! Spring is in the air girls :)


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> WOW Jess that's awesome!!!! I hope its that warm here in Montreal too!!!! YAHOOO!!!!! Spring is in the air girls :)

Well we're still debaiting on either we go all over ottawa or we come down to montreal! 

Is the Jardins botanique nice this time of year??


----------



## Twinkie210

It is awesome here today! It is like 83 degrees (F which is like 28 C) I went out for lunch and it was soooo hard to come back to work!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> It is awesome here today! It is like 83 degrees (F which is like 28 C) I went out for lunch and it was soooo hard to come back to work!

OMG r people wearing shorts and tee shirts???????


----------



## Twinkie210

DS has been wearing shorts to school all week! I busted out the capri pants yesterday. I can not believe how warm it is, which knowing the weather here, means it will probably snow next week. We have such crazy weather swings in the midwest.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> DS has been wearing shorts to school all week! I busted out the capri pants yesterday. I can not believe how warm it is, which knowing the weather here, means it will probably snow next week. We have such crazy weather swings in the midwest.

Stace i'm totaly jelly!! It's been off and on here but we still have a good amount of damn snow...but with all the heat they are announcing this weekend u bet that shizz will be goneeeee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Stacie that's AWESOME!!!!

Jessy honestly don't remember the last time I went to Jardins Botanique! Maybe time eh! LOL The Parade is Sunday though so that would be waaayyyy more fun!!!! Want me to get you a cute PG T-shirt to wear with me????


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG Stacie that's AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Jessy honestly don't remember the last time I went to Jardins Botanique! Maybe time eh! LOL The Parade is Sunday though so that would be waaayyyy more fun!!!! Want me to get you a cute PG T-shirt to wear with me????

LOLOL ur silly i dont have the preggy bump yet! More like skin and bones due to the constant throwing up lol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thats ok you could be a cute skinny preggo ;)


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOLOL

All i know is that DH is really pissy with me lately...cuz i just dont feel like getting all sexed up with him. He's like u just...dont find me attractive anymore is that it?????? I'm like dude....i'm a goddamnn mess lately and i'm afraid that shacking up with u will make my tummy shake and ooky and well...bark all over ur man bits....

I swear it's not my fault..SOB..u guys understand right??????? AM I A BAD PERSON????


----------



## Twinkie210

Seriously Jessy you need to tell DH that God gave him hands for a reason, LOL.

Seriously in the 7 or so weeks since we found out I was pregnant we have had sex 3 times! Not a priority when you can barely keep your eyes open and feel like puking your guts up most of the day!

OK, I am seriously contemplating wearing maternity pants soon. While I don't have a bump per se, my belly is way too bloated and my pants are so tight! I am sitting at my desk with my pants unbuttoned right now, LOL. I just feel like it is way too soon to make the switch :(


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Stace i agree it's just soo hard to have sex right now..i'm all icky!!

And i think u should wear what feels comfy to u!! Who cares what others think i dont think it's too early!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie go for it!!! Seriously my bloat from the mc barely went down before i was PG again with more bloat so I was in mat pants right around 9weeks i think! No point suffering and putting presaure on your little beany!

Jessy i agree with Stacie on this one....I pulled back to once a week on average cuz even though I missed him too I was either too tired or scared to cause harm...getting back into it now...its a small window...he's gotta understand and not make you feel bad sweetie! xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Stacie go for it!!! Seriously my bloat from the mc barely went down before i was PG again with more bloat so I was in mat pants right around 9weeks i think! No point suffering and putting presaure on your little beany!
> 
> Jessy i agree with Stacie on this one....I pulled back to once a week on average cuz even though I missed him too I was either too tired or scared to cause harm...getting back into it now...its a small window...he's gotta understand and not make you feel bad sweetie! xxxx

He doesnt make me feel bad per se. It's like he's just extremely worried that it's him and i dont find him uber yummy anymore and just not in the mood cuz of him. I'm like dude come on i can totaly see ur vagina right now jesus LOL. Ya maybe i shouldnt of said that but still it's the hormonesssss :dohh::dohh:


----------



## lauren10

Lisette I Property Guys is big here...we'll try kijiji for a bit then maybe give them a shot! :)

Stacie totally go for the mat pants....it feels soooo much better! I kind of love them.


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL Your vagina's showing... :) I so want to say that to DH all the time!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL Your vagina's showing... :) I so want to say that to DH all the time!

LOLOL i know eh???


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crapp so this week is gonna b a busy week indeed. I've got blood tests tomorrow and my first scan on friday!! Sugar bush saturday date day with DH sunday and blood results monday morning!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good stuff Jessy! Keep ya nice & busy & seeing your little beanny early is gonna be AWESOME :) you still have ur March 28th appt with us too?

Lauren I hope it goes fast for ya on kijji :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- I tried to post this the other day when bnb wasn't working, I don't get a scan on the 28th :( just a regular dr appt, so no beanie pic for me. But I will get to hear a heartbeat :)


----------



## crystalclaro

awww Jessy you have just spoiled your husband with sex!!!!! my hubby is the opposite he "decided" on his own last night that we should not have sex until after the first 3 months and then maybe the whole pregnancy...... I am turning 35 and he is 30 I'm in heat constantly and he is just in heat like once a week.... lol


----------



## jkb11

:) hey girlies! So glad the site is working right today! Hope everybody is having a great day. I took another smiley today and it was negative. COLOR]


----------



## Krippy

jkb11 said:


> :) hey girlies! So glad the site is working right today! Hope everybody is having a great day. I took another smiley today and it was negative. COLOR]



Hope you caught that eggie!

Hi everyone else! :hi: Hope you all had a fabulous Wednesday!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls ive have a bad couple days :(

Crystal very happy for u girl! Congrats!

I am 8 dpo and had 2 tiny brown spots today...i hope thats a good sign..but who knoww i dont get excited anymore

How is everyone


----------



## lauren10

What's going on Lisa? That could be a great sign!!


----------



## crystalclaro

do you guys happen to know the real sensitivity of the clear blue digital test... the one that says pregnant/not pregnant ??? i heard it was 25 then i heard it was 50


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey girls ive have a bad couple days :(
> 
> Crystal very happy for u girl! Congrats!
> 
> I am 8 dpo and had 2 tiny brown spots today...i hope thats a good sign..but who knoww i dont get excited anymore
> 
> How is everyone

awww Lisa whats going on?? just hard two week window wait??? brown spotting is suppose to be good :)


----------



## jkb11

Tks Kristen! :) guess we will know in two weeks. 
Lisa sorry you have had a sucky couple of days doll. Hope tomorrow is great for you:)  crystal-I'm not sure the sensitivity?? Sorry.


----------



## confused2011

I had emergency surgery on the 1st of February due to my right tube rupturing. My doctor said my left tube was absolutely beautiful and perfect and I do have both of my ovaries still. I waited about two weeks before my husband and I got intimate and I had just started birth control less than a week before. On March 2nd I started getting light dark brown discharge and it lasted for about two days. I have been having the most bizarre life like dreams every night for the past week and one of my friends mentioned maybe Im pregnant. What would the chances be that I could have gotten pregnant immediately like that?? I am freaking out cuz like I said , Im on birth control and I also am on Welbutrin so I just don't know.. I was horribly sick on Monday but I figured it was something I ate... Any advice or anyone go through this?


----------



## lauren10

confused2011 said:


> I had emergency surgery on the 1st of February due to my right tube rupturing. My doctor said my left tube was absolutely beautiful and perfect and I do have both of my ovaries still. I waited about two weeks before my husband and I got intimate and I had just started birth control less than a week before. On March 2nd I started getting light dark brown discharge and it lasted for about two days. I have been having the most bizarre life like dreams every night for the past week and one of my friends mentioned maybe Im pregnant. What would the chances be that I could have gotten pregnant immediately like that?? I am freaking out cuz like I said , Im on birth control and I also am on Welbutrin so I just don't know.. I was horribly sick on Monday but I figured it was something I ate... Any advice or anyone go through this?

If you're getting sick then a pregnancy test would probably be positive by now. Only way to know!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Leese :wave: We missed ya bunches baby girl!!! Hope you're feeling lots better real soon ok! Tons of virtual hugs your way :hugs:

Kristen how you doing tonight sweetie?

Stacie sorry to hear no u/s that day...me too just a check up but I get to hear the hb...I hope :) When is your next u/s date? How's the ms/hb combo treating ya?

Kim I'm soooo happy your caught your smiley yesterday!!! Officially in the 2WW!!!! We'll get you through sweetie :) How's the new agent going? And leads on your house?

Crystal I'm not sure what numbers you are asking but I used a digi at 10dpo and got pregannt 1-2 with hgc the next morning of 33 so you should be able to try one now!!! 

Confused, welcome...sounds like a lot going on! Have you tested yet? No harm in checking right! Good luck :)

Hope you guys are all having good hump nights ;) 12 & 16week bump pic's from me as promised! Holy Moly seeing them side by side like this is freaky :)

EDIT: Site not allowing pic's uploaded tonight :( Missing token??? If any of you know a work around please let me know! TIA


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks all....i went to br and had another brown spot...apperently a small percentage spots ob proneyrium so im not getting excited bc um look at my track recird...i do feel more tired tnght tho...im guna test friday at 10 dpo..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Keeping everything crossed for you Lisa...I know you don't wanna get your hopes up though! Prayers hunni :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

I will keep you in my prayers Lisa... your dr cant to a Q hgc test yet???


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you Leese! Hope this is your BFP darling!

Doing well Lisette! Thanks! Just can't wait for the sexapaloosa next week! Told DH to give his men a pep talk about swimming for next week! lol Don't have a clue about the pic thing...this site has been uber wonky lately!

Sorry to hear that you had a scare Jess! Hope you are feeling better...sending you positive vibes!

Stace...Excited for you to hear the HB, sucks you don't get a scan but hearing that beautiful HB will be amazing for you! 

Confused...I would take a test sweetie...No harm in checking! 

Crystal...With my last pregnancy I got a YES on a digi on a Sunday and had a blood test on Monday and my HcG was only 50 sooo...Maybe 50? Don't know sorry!

Hi Lauren, Lis, Kim, Rach.... :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks all..if i get a bfp ill call him asap n hell have me come in... I really dont kno wat to think so im trying my best to stay neutral


----------



## crystalclaro

yea i heard it was 50 if that is the case then i have gone from 33-50 in like 12 hrs


----------



## crystalclaro

hmmmm yea its hard to stay neutral thats what I'm trying too at least till I make it past my expected period.... 

I would just wonder why he tested you so early last time lisa and now not at all???? sending you lots and lots of baby dust hun.


----------



## confused2011

Yea I think I am going to pick up a test on Friday when we are out and about... It would be just my luck that when I try to get pregnant, I have two ectopics, then when I wanna take a break, I get knocked up right away haha.. Keeping positive thoughts


----------



## lauren10

Good luck confused!!
Oh sorry crystal , I didn't know about how sensitive. 

Hang in there Lisa honey. 

Lisette I posted a pic tonight on another thread. Maybe try again. Do you have a pic for us?!

Kris Hi!


----------



## jkb11

Lauren your dd is absolutely precious! Love her sweet pic


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Kimberly! 

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## jessy1101

Omfg this morning is not a good morning at all. I cant even stand up due to the killer queasiness and the gas cramps r kickin my assss..looks like im going to b a teeny bit late to work this am..

Will post more after i can actualy move..


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> yea i heard it was 50 if that is the case then i have gone from 33-50 in like 12 hrs

It is very possible that your hcg went from 33 to 50 in 12 hrs, mine had a doubling time of 20 hrs at first.


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- I am sorry you are feeling bad, but I am sure it is just that little bean growing nice and strong!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girls!

Sorry you're feeling soo crummy Jessy baby :hugs:

Lisa how you doing this morning? One more day to testing sweetie :)

Lauren I was trying to post bump pics but still this morning getting error messages! I sent them by email to Jessy so if she feels better and gets to work maybe she can post them!

AFM my throat feels like sandpaper this morning! SOB!!!!!!! Having hot tea with lemon and honey just like my mom always made....I want my mommy!!!!!! wwwwwwwaaaaaaaa - LOL


----------



## themarshas

Good morning all! Sorry I haven't really been around but work has been uber busy this week and we're trying to get ready for our trip so that's been taking up our evenings. 
I read through the pages I've missed and seems like everyone has news going on! Hope this means that everyone has a BFP on the way!

Lauren your little one is adorable! 
Jessy- Soon you'll feel better! I'm sure of it! Today I have major gas pains going on so my stomach is killing me. As for your DH, I can totally see his V. haha. We have sex like once a week at this point. For a while my DH wanted me but I had no interest. We DTD last night then we were chatting and I was like you don't want me anymore? (because he seriously hadn't even tried in a week!) He said I want you but it's different now. He made it sound that now that he can see and feel this little one he just loves being with us and doesn't need the sex part to feel close like he used to. Dunno. I don't think he's worried about the baby or weirded out by having sex with the baby, he's just more protective now..


----------



## lauren10

yuk jessy...feel better! You too Lisette. That bug going around is brutal! I was sick for 3 weeks! 

Lisette email them to me and I'll put them up now for ya! lauren10 at gmail.com

Liz I totally think they are more conscious of the baby. Didn't stop my husband when I was 9 months and he just got home from Afghanistan...lol.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 23 weeks Lauren!!!!!

Hope you feel better Jess, Lisette & Lisa :hugs:

I thought af was gonna start this morn as i had a couple of red spots in my cm but since then......nada :shrug: Still feel like she's on her way though.

Can't wait to see bump pics girls!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 11 weeks Stacie!!

Crystal you need a ticker so we know where you're at :thumbup:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren would have been smart to email myself right!!!! LOL I don't even have them with me now :( 

Emma FX she comes and leaves nice and quickly for ya! xo


----------



## jessy1101

Thanks girlies i'm much better now. 30 mins on the floor and 10 soda crackers later really help LOL. I kinda feel like since the first pregnancy i had absolutly no symptoms what so ever that this time beanster wants to reassure me that everything will be fine..and is making me experience every single pregnancy symptom X 1000000000 LOLOL :happydance::happydance:

Happy 23 and 11 weeks Lauren and Stace!! I wuv u guys bunches and bunches!

Leese like i was telling u last night i had the exact same type of spotting the EXACT same days as u had anddddddd it was a BFP sooo me thinks ur growing a beany just like me!!! :happydance::happydance:

Ok here's a test trying to help out Lysette and post the pics she's been trying to post..here goes Nope doesnt work for me either i get the same error message...i jsut sent a message to the administrator for that to get fixed. It's probably due to all the updates the site has been going threw me thinks..


----------



## lauren10

No luck with the pictures!! you look cute as a button though Lisette!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Not feeling the greatest today, but it may have to do with the fact that I had a piece of pie and two handfuls of potato chips for breakfast, LOL. My mom bought me some of the "Preggy Pop Drops" and they help a little. I broke down and wore some maternity shorts last night after work and I must say, so comfy. They are a little big still, so I don't think I will be making the switch permanent. I did manage to find a pair of my dress pants that are a little bit bigger to wear today to the wake, since yesterday I sat at my desk with my pants unbuttoned. I can't do that at the funeral home! 

Another beautiful day here in the midwest! I get to leave work early but unfortunately won't be enjoying the weather :(


----------



## lauren10

Oh this is weird b/c it's letting me post. So Lisette maybe it has something to do with the format? I'll see if I can re-save it.

Here's me at 20 and 23 weeks!
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2









23weeks.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jessy1101

Stace lucky it's complet crap here this morning!! The weather is grosssssss damnittt..

Oooo pie for breakfast??? U are quite daring there sweety lolol


----------



## lauren10

sooo bizarre that i can't upload lisette's pics! says it was missing a security token??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren your bump is just adorbale love :) Thank you for trying so hard girls....maybe its just mu pics that bnb doesn't like!!!! SOB!!!!! LOL

Stacie T&P your way today sweetie :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette




----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY!!!!!!! Got it to work somehow!!!!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Gorgeous pics girls!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lovely pics lades! I guess I will have to take one next week at 12 weeks, LOL. Although it will be kind of embarassing because my stomach probably looks as big as Lauren's at 23 weeks yikes! I am still holding out hope that it is all bloating and I haven't actually gained a belly that fast, LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls good morning, whats going on!

nice belly pics girls!


----------



## jessy1101

Oooooo love those belly pics!!

Stace i dont think uve got a 23 week pregnancy bump lol. If uve been had tons of gas tho it could just be bloating. Damn bloating is evillll..

Leese!! How u doin sweety?


----------



## themarshas

I feel pretty big already. This was at 20 weeks
 



Attached Files:







20weeks.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 12


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey jessie im doing okay super tired. hope thats a good sign..

how are you feeling??

cute bump liz!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Liz that's a super cutie patooty bump!


----------



## Krippy

I love all of these belly pics! You ladies all look gorgeous with those little rainbows inside you! :) Lauren, Liz, and Lisette you are all beautiful!

Sorry you are feeling crappy Stace...hoping the second tri for you is more calm and less sickness!

Hi Leese...Not long now sweetie...Keep your chin up! Thinking of you!

It is so rainy and foggy here today! It was so nice last week and now yucky! Can't wait for real spring to get here...no more teasers! :)

I ovulate next week~! whoop whoop!


----------



## Krippy

Can't wait to see Jess', Stace's and Crystal's belly pics! Pretty soon we will be seeing those right girls?


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't want to see Jessy's belly pic right now if she has lost weight, LOL. It would be depressing! ;)

My belly probably is the size of my 23 week bump I had with my son! I was a skinny 20 year old when I got pregnant with him and until about 25/26 weeks I had just a cute little bump like Liz's, then I ballooned up and looked like a huge cow!

I have been weighing myself trying to keep my gain in check and so far I have gained maybe 1 lb. But hard to tell because I could have one good BM and that could go away, LOL.


----------



## jkb11

Aww girls I love yalls belly pics!!! So sweet. 
Hope everybody is doing well:) currently getting a pedicure! O so nice.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Girlies your pics are all soooooo dam cute!!!!! Stacie I can't wait to see yours next week! 12weeks!!!!! WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!

Jessy when you start fattening up your too ;)

Lisa baby all good signs! I'm praying super hard for you sweetie!

Kim...aaaaaaahhhhhh pedi....in those massage chairs too???? mmmmmmmm heaven!!!!

hey anyone heard from Rach?


----------



## keepthefaithx

o0o0 i love pedi's

so guys i am going to get a puppy!

i am in the process of trying to adopt this ADORABLE little Daschund/Chihuahua mix...

Cookie..
 



Attached Files:







COOKIE.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepthefaithx

i wanna just eat her up omg...i dont think the lady likes that i have an apartment, shes being a little stupid to be honest...so well see! i told her i want any answer by today..


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOL i think i'll start doing weekly bump pics at maybe week 12..after the official s'all good ultrasound. Yup sounds like a plan! LOL ahhh thx Stace the weight loss has been kinda scary tho..it drains u and u jsut feel like poo all the time..

Today is definetly not a good day at all. I'm got extreme nausea and it's kickin my booty really baddly. And the gas omggggg i never thought i'd be crampy like this at all it's cray cray!

Hey maybe i'm getting everybody elses left over symptoms from this thread cuz i started it?? Wait wait so me being all gross is all your faults???????????? GRRRRRRRRRRRR LOLOLOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

Leese omg i want that puppy!! Now now now lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

HOW CUTE IS SHE

LOL

i really hope i get her the agency that has her is MAD strict, its like im adopting at kid lol they dont like the fact that i have an apartment....shes bugging out. im like listen lady the dog will not be out of my sight..lol i had to have 3 references write letters so im waiting for her to let me know!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> HOW CUTE IS SHE
> 
> LOL
> 
> i really hope i get her the agency that has her is MAD strict, its like im adopting at kid lol

Ya i've heard it can sometimes be even more complicated then adopting a kid lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg really is...if i get her i pick her up in jersey on mar 24


----------



## keepthefaithx

i wanna order her a pink rhinestone collar & leash set & bowls w her name on it as soon as i know...lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa that is one ADORABLE puppy!!!!! FX crossed you get her!!!!


----------



## Krippy

So cute Leese! What an little bundle of cuddles!

Awww Jess...gotta love those preggo symptoms but gosh they are so hard to function with...especially when you can't tell the people around you why you are feeling so crappy!

Kim...a pedi, so jealous! :)

I haven't heard from Rach either...maybe she is taking a little break or busy with the new job! She was pretty upset the last time she was on here I remember


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys i really hope i get her...

okay so i have like 6 more TINY yellowish brown dots on my panty liner today...

i hope this is good...idk...


----------



## themarshas

OMG that puppy is sooo cute. 

Kim- I could totally use a pedi right now... jealous.

1 more day until vacation... so excited...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Rach has pm'd me, shes doing ok, just a bit down with the whole TTC process & super busy with new job.

Leese - that is theeeee cutest pup!


----------



## lauren10

COOKIE!!!! i LOVE her!!! DH said we can get a puppy when we get a new house and we're on parental leave. yay! But then he says we have to get rid of one cat if we want a puppy. um......NO that isn't happening. 

Thanks Kristin! xoox. Stacie I'm sure it's bloat...I was so crazy bloated in the beginning! 

Rach is taking a break, I think she's just a little down. :( 

I am so pumped for nicer weather this weekend. And when I say nicer, I mean high 50's. That's New Brunswick for ya! But I'll take it. I'm going to clean the SHIT out of our house!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i emailed her at 12 still no response hopefully its bc she hasnt check yet, and its not that im not getting her...


----------



## keepthefaithx

what do you guys think about the spotting im getting?

lastnight brown like 3 spots one was like a cm long and the others were smaller streaks. then today very tiny yellow/brown spots, not like CM spotting like just spots it has no like texture just like more of a "stain" if that makes sense.

i feel like its a good sign but idk.... im 9 dpo today


----------



## MrsMoo72

Cant wait for you to test Lisa!

I had a dream last night that one of us got a bfp but can't remember who it was.....!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg emma thats too funny! Both of us!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, I think the spotting sounds promising, but I am the queen of spotting. I had spotting every single cycle, pregnant or not.


----------



## lauren10

Lisa I hope it's good news...I never had spotting that early so I don't have any personal experience to share! 

Liz where you going away to again?


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i really think it's a good sign! Ok so ur starting testing tomorrow right?? Hopefully it wont take long...if ur spotting is IB then u should get a bfp soon enough me thinks!

I really think everyone on my whole floor here at work know what's going on..i'm runing to the bathroom at work almost 3 times a day...and throwing my guts up...buttt i try to be super quiet..umm as quiet as can be? Ya....

Liz whaaaaaa that vacay is right around the corner!! OMG u must be so excited!

I'm just really happy it's friday tomorrow! And my scan is at 2:30 pm sooo not to bad!! Me thinks the day will fly right by!


----------



## themarshas

We're going to Florida for about a week, then headed to see my Sister in Virginia. She's due next week and I haven't seen her since NYE so it'll be interesting to see how big she is now. I'm ready to go! Besides the packing... which I haven't started... and having no summer clothes to wear! I tried all my summer clothes on ended up with 2 pairs of shorts that temporarily fit. bleck!

Lisa- Fingers Crossed for you!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

guys my application was approved!!!

i got COOKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am sooo freakin happy!!! my little daughter LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arrrrrgggggghhhhh that's fab Lisa!!!! Your gorgeous furry baby!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Lisa!!! U better go and stock up and doggy things right now! LOL And send pics!


----------



## themarshas

YAY! Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys!!!!!

I get her on march 24!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Leese!!!! Congrats for COOKIE :happydance: Its just the beggining my love ... all good things coming your way :hugs:

Liz have a great trip girl! Totally jelous! Need me some sun!!!!!

Jessy we gonna keep ya ubber busy tmmr till 2pm don't you worry :winkwink:


----------



## NewbieLisette

What's for dinner everyone? 

Check out where me and H are going to eat before hitting the very exciting H&R block!!!

https://www.jukeboxburgers.com/

(Jess from what i'm hearing its competeating with The Works!!! We shall see about that)!


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm it looks yummy Lisette but seriously nuttin beats the Works for me lolol it's just the freakin best evaaaaaa..


----------



## Krippy

Yaaahhh Leese! I want another puppy! 

Looks good Lisette!

Have a great trip Liz! Maybe she will have the baby when you are there! How fun would that be? :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette my mom is like you adopted cookie and i bet ur guna get preg very soon, u will have 2 babies..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

im making a pizza w dh.

we are guna make the dough ourselves and im guna being using my homemade tomatoe sauce, seasonings, basil, fresh mozz & seasonings

and angel hair pasta w oil & garlic

omgggg soooooooooooooooo yum im STARVINGGGG


----------



## MrsMoo72

We just had a very unhealthy feast of mexicana chili cheese burgers, rice, corn, grilled peppers, onion rings & coleslaw!!! And it was delish!!


----------



## jkb11

Congrats Lisa she's adorable! Liz hope your trip is amazing! 
So we are having super unhealthy dinner;) BBQ , slaw, and baked cinnamon apples.


----------



## jkb11

hope rach is doing well!!! Miss her


----------



## babydust818

Well guess i better let you all know that i am ALIVE. Where have i been? Want the honest truth? I just can't handle this thread anymore. I don't mean that in a negative way. I don't mean that towards any ONE person. 

Basically, when this thread was started we all were just fresh out of our MC's. It's been so fun to see the trend of everyone getting pregnant. It's been fun to see who was next. Now, it's not so fun for me because almost all of you are pregnant. I just feel alone. We use to have topic of the day and yada yada yada. Don't get me wrong, i love you girls. I love seeing your progress, but i have to be in the right mind set to be able to read some of the stuff. I feel pressured with time since my angels due date is coming up in 2/3 weeks. Feeling very overwhelmed. Just needing some different threads to get into so i don't feel alone.

Please don't let this come off as me being a bitch or anything. I love you all very very much. I come on here everyday. I read what you girls write. I just have been very upset, depressed, stressed. Not only with TTC but work is also very overwhelming. I hope you all understand


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks all!!!

aww rach hunni i totally understand. it is really hard... :(


----------



## babydust818

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks all!!!
> 
> aww rach hunni i totally understand. it is really hard... :(

Thanks hunny. I know you understand. So awesome you're getting COOKIE! Very happy for you and she is beautiful! She will have such a good mommy. When you get her, make sure to take a picture of you two together! 

Oh and i hope the spotting is IB! Would be a great gift to get your two babies (your human baby and cookie!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol thanks rach!!

Where are you in ur cycle hunni?


----------



## babydust818

I think i am CD8. My FF says CD 9 because i went ahead and counted my one spotting day as CD1. So, i'm just going with CD9. Started temping this month too. I am excited about that. Hopefully this thermometer has babydust on it.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw rach we miss you!! I understand though babe, big hugs xxx


----------



## babydust818

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aw rach we miss you!! I understand though babe, big hugs xxx

Thank you hunny! I will still be here. Just kinda.. hanging back and relaxing. Love you very very much! xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach, you honestly should really try the clearblue opks w the smiley face, they are alittle more money but they take all the guessing out of it...u know?


----------



## babydust818

keepthefaithx said:


> Rach, you honestly should really try the clearblue opks w the smiley face, they are alittle more money but they take all the guessing out of it...u know?

I most certainly am this month! I got to get some, but i think i'll start using them on CD12. I think i'm a late O'er since my cycles are a little longer than 28 days. We shall see what they bring for me.


----------



## keepthefaithx

YEA DEF!

good thing for them. bc this cycle i was cd 12 and had a apt for my follicle scan cd 13, i start taking the opks on cd 11 & i got a positive before my freaking follicle scan !!!! so i had to start bding and the dr told me on cd 13 i already released an egg a little while ago and will release another one really soon.

i wouldnt have known!


----------



## babydust818

That is craziness! I think i am a 15-18 day O'er but then again i could be wrong and that could be my problem. I'm going to start them on CD12 i believe. Doesn't 7 come in a box for like $20?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just heard the girl from work who was about 6 weeks ahead of me (with my 1st mc) has gone into labour....


----------



## babydust818

MrsMoo72 said:


> Just heard the girl from work who was about 6 weeks ahead of me (with my 1st mc) has gone into labour....


:cry: :nope:
I'm sorry Emma.... i know how hard it has to be....


----------



## keepthefaithx

by my target the are 24.99 for 7 days. totally worth it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg sorry em :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

<3


----------



## babydust818

I'm sorry, but I'm so superstitious and the next number is unlucky #13 on the BFP list, how about we skip that number?!


----------



## jessy1101

Im sorry Emma..im crossing my fingers that next cycle is ur bfp!!

Rach we ve missed u so much sweety!! I definetly know where ur coming from for sure. The digi opks definetly helped me!

Were having yummy chicken quesadillas. Hopefully ill b able to keep them down ooo my mission in life..yuppp lol

Vampire diaries is back tonight yesssss a lil Smolderhalder yummyness for moiiii


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh Vampire Diaries tonight! Can't wait...It hasn't been one for a whole month, I am going through withdrawl!

Sorry you are having a rough time Rach~Just know we are all here for you, glad you let us know you were ok though!

AFM...My mom and I are making homemade pizza tonight but it is only 4 pm here so not eating for a while. I have been cutting back on my calories and trying not to eat past 7pm. It has been going ok but today it seems that I can't stop eating...sticking to healthy stuff but man it is hard, get me pregnant so that I can stop worrying so much about how much I weigh!

TGIF tomorrow ladies!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls. I second that Kristen, TGTIF! Today we were talking at work and being kinda loud and off track. The trainer was like what has gotten into you guys? This girl was like "it's fridays eve". Made me LOL.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach baby thanks for checking in! I totally understand how you are feeling & I wish soooo much we could have all gotten pg at the same time...I know its super duper tough on ya! Luv ya bunches sweetie :hugs:

Emma :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: thinking of ya tonight...we're here if you need to vent! xoxo

Lisa ur mom is a wise one ;) What time u testing tmmr? Ur dinner sounds crazy Delish btw!!!

Jessy hope u kept it all down babe! Enjoy ur night :)

Kristen not long now! You'll be stuffing ur face & getting all good & sicky too :) lol

AFM dinner was incredible & now just sitting watching the H&R block man punch in numbers to tell us our fate! Eeeekkkk - lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris same din yum!!!

Im guna test wen i wake up tmaro...idk wat to think w this spotting uhhh


----------



## lauren10

congratulations to Lisa and Cookie!!! that's awesome. I need a puppy too. 

Of course we get it Rach. What's going on at work, just training and stuff? It's always hard with a new job, but you'll get the hang of it!

Liz so jealous!! where in FL do you go? I usually go to Ft Lauderdale every year. Sometimes South Beach....ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jkb11

Rach!!!! I completely understand:) we are here if you need us! Good to hear from ya! Xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

this lady from the agency im adopting cookie from just wrote me an email


please make sure you keep her safe if for any reason you cant handle it contact us.....like wtf bitch lmao like holy crap shut up!


----------



## keepthefaithx

guys try !

if u are craving a shake 

low calorie shake-

1 cup skim milk, 1 cup water, 7 ice cubes & 4 tbsp of sugar free jello pudding mix (you can add if you want)

i just made it with sugar free vanilla its a really good substitute for only like 100 calories.

im guna try the chocolate and pistachio this weekend..LOL

just thought u might like :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls

i test this morning, bfn.

its still early tho..especially if i had ib 8dpo late at night..

well see ...ill test again tmaro morning..


----------



## jkb11

Yes sweetie still very early! Try to treat yourself to some you time for the next couple of days. Make time go by faster:) this is your month! I feel it !


----------



## keepthefaithx

I still have a little light brown spotting...im guna call my dr later idk whats going on...but i almost threw up this morning im really naseous..idk whats going on....


----------



## keepthefaithx

k just threw up....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Like hello anyone out there..lol


----------



## jkb11

Lisa -what kind of test did you use this am?


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Leese! I don't have any advice for you but it is still early...I would wait it out a few days if you can and see what your Dr says!

Sending you lots of baby dust vibes!


----------



## themarshas

Lisa- yay! Throwing up haha. Fingers corssed for a bean and not just a bug!! 

We're headed to Ocala (just north of Orlando) for a few days to visit family and then Daytona Beach for a few days. 

I also wanted to state that its 9:30 and you've all made me want mexican, icecream, and BBQ...


----------



## lauren10

Hi Lisa, that means test again tomorrow! Still very early. Try not to get worked up and think positive!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I'm sorry Leese but i had to skip over ur shake recipe...just the thought of pretty much anything these days makes me extremely queesy. I have now graduated to beeing queesy and sick at almost all hours of the day!! Gotta love those 6 weeks ultra ms kicking in. As of now my diet is uber delicious celery and fizzy water!! Mhhmhhhmhhhh sounds goood lolol.

What kind of test did u use? A Frer? Ya i'd wait till at least tomorrow to re-test.

Liz whaaa lucky lucky ur gonna have a blast sweety!!

Kris what did u think of VD last night??? I swear to god i just want to strangle Elena sometimes...enough with the judgy attitude jesus....just pick Damon and be done with it my god...

It's friday! And my scan is at 2:30! And it's also raining and gross as poo outside whaaa unfair!! But at least it's supose to be gorgeous outside all weekend!!! 

Hey any tips and tricks on how i can manage to not hurl all over the place at tomorrow's outting AKA the Sugar Bush??? Plz plz help meeeeee lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i m guna see maybe i can get in for beta today.. what u think? 10dpo....


----------



## jessy1101

Definetly having a beta test would be the most concrete answer u could ask for!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i used as frer...

idk. i mean why would i spot? and this nausea is redick. and i actually threw up....im like SWEATING and i peed like 4 times already this morning....

i hope its not a tease....so not fair!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hear alot of success stories w days of brown spotting before bfp..so who knows....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Leese...I've been trying to post from my phone since 7:30am!!!!!! Really happy to hear all your symptoms this morning...staying super positive for ya babe!!!! xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Leese dont forget i had 2 days of brown spotting right before my bfp remember???


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks girls

yes jess, how many days after did you get ur bfp? i feel like by tmaro i should have a bfp if its implantation no? im guna call my office in 15 n see if i can get a beta..sucks tho bc its friday..i wont get results til mon...idk what to do....


----------



## jessy1101

I got my bfp at 11 dpo so basicly 3 days after the brown spotting started at 8dpo at night.

Hmmmm...i dunno then if going for beta is worth it..since u'll pretty much have concrete answers with a frer by that time no? But then again it couldnt hurt..


----------



## keepthefaithx

k so i called the office they were guna tell me to come in for beta...my dr isnt even in today...

it takes a day or so im not guna know anything til monday anyway....so i told her ill just come monday for it...im guna text my dr tonight tho n let him know whats goin on...but ill go in for beta monday morning. im hoping this weekened i get my bfp..ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Krippy

Leese...I know it is hard but I think you should wait a few days and test again. That way you will know for sure! GL sweetie...we are here for you when you need to vent!

Jess...Elena drives me nuts but I think they are just trying to drag out the love triangle for as long as physically possible lol Damon all the way...soooo hot!

Good morning everyone else! Happy Friday! Monday through Friday next week I am in my fertile window! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Kris totaly agree!! I just find it's getting to the point of ridiculous. Either pick Stefan (boo) or pick Damon (yesss) and be done with it!! Last night was kinda a filler episode..nuttin really happend all that exciting..except the last 2 minutes!! I did not see that coming at all with Alaric!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks all!!!

i hope its my month :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

look at my avatar..my little honey bunny!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh i wuv Cookie!! She's adorable!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Lisa she's sooo adorbale your little cookie :) All my little bits are permanently crossed for ya sweetie!!!! Have SUCH a good feeling babe! Definately test tmmr morning again!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thank girls!!!

like how great would it be to get get cookie and a bfp...lol

well see..i really really really hope omggggggggggg please god! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just cant wait to get her omg...

i just wanna hug and kiss her lol


----------



## jessy1101

Ok i would just like to state that whoever in the world came up with the idea that celery definetly helps an upset sstomac i can know let them know that THEY ARE FULL OF SHITTTTT...that is all LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Jess that sounds ikky and I'm not even nauseaous!!!!!! You poor thing :( Is it a bad morning for your Tummy again? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG Jess that sounds ikky and I'm not even nauseaous!!!!!! You poor thing :( Is it a bad morning for your Tummy again? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I have no graduated into bad all day for tummy LOL. It's like the more along i am the more sick i get! Before i could get up in the morning without any problems. Now? I have to freakin crawl to the bathroom! I constantly have that icky feelin too all day long..ohhh well i am lovin every minute of it LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

Just as long as my scan goes super duper good this pm imma be a happy camper!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol jess

im like so quesy...

I mean i feel pg..idk...


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Lol jess
> 
> im like so quesy...
> 
> I mean i feel pg..idk...

That's excellent!! Do u want some extra queese??? I've got a shitt load to spare! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

did you guys feel sick-ish before bfp?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i like the ques....

lol

we were getting honey mustard chicken salads today. and i wanna barf thinking of it....i was in the mood, now i wanna yack lol i like gagged.


----------



## Krippy

GL on your scan today Jess! So excited to hear all about that little bean and its heartbeat! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Kris!! I hope we get to see it or just anything..Once again tho trying not to get my hopes up just in case.

Leese i started getting sick right after my bfp..like maybe 2 days after and it has NEVER STOPPED...EVER....LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg jess scan today?!????

When you going..i thought u were getting it end of month?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Omg jess scan today?!????
> 
> When you going..i thought u were getting it end of month?

The dr wants to make sure all looks good so they are sending me for a scan today at 2:30!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw great. u betta post a pic of ur strong beanie!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> aw great. u betta post a pic of ur strong beanie!

Promissss


----------



## Krippy

I still think there might be 2 strong beanies in there! lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oohh jess, can't wait for your scan!!!

Leese, it's sounding sooooooo good...couldn't you maybe do another lil test maybe tonight maybe.....maybe??! 

Well my workmate had her baby today, while I was at work, she was giving birth on the floor directly above.....
It wasn't too bad though, weirdly its harder to see pg ladies than new babies so I joined in the cooing!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i know im guna wanna test tonight..but idk...lol

ahhhhh i just dont wanna be disappointed...


----------



## Krippy

You are def POAS Leese! I would wait at least until tomorrow morning, maybe even Sunday...bc I agree you don't want to be disappointed. Give it as much time as you can, which I know is easier said than done! lol

FXd for you hun!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i wanna poas now lolol

i wanna wait til morning but i know how i am...prob will tonight...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Because im a bad influence I think you should test tonight hehe!! And if it's bfn you wont be any worse off than you are now but if it's bfp......;-)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em...true lol 

i know im guna test tonight....

I mean 3 day of light spotting, its gotta be ib right? Wat the f!


----------



## jkb11

:) oh Lisa it's so difficult isn't it hunni! I'm with kristen tho try to wait til at least tomorrow! Why don't you go shopping for cookies things and make something yummy for hubby! Gotta get busy so it will pass the time by. Hey did y'all ever find a new place? 

Jess! Whaaaa it's almost scan time !! Yay! 

Kristen I know you can't wait til next week! Baby makin time!


----------



## jessy1101

Not long now...i really really hope i'll have good news for u girls and maybe a teeny tinny grainy beanny pic lolol.

Leese u might as weel POAS tonight i mean what's the harm right???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Welcome to the dark side jess ;-) Join my bad influencing!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Welcome to the dark side jess ;-) Join my bad influencing!!

Yes yes yes Come to the dark side, we have cookies!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jkb11

Haha you girls are hilarious. I think we finally converted Jess. Back in the day she always said no! Wait til af is due. Lol. Ok it doesn't take much! I cave! Go ahead poas!!!!! ;)


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Haha you girls are hilarious. I think we finally converted Jess. Back in the day she always said no! Wait til af is due. Lol. Ok it doesn't take much! I cave! Go ahead poas!!!!! ;)

Yesss but like i said when i realised the dark side was sooo much sweeter and ohh sweet baby jesus cookies too?? Even tho the thought of them make me gag i'm sure at some point soon i will find them extremely delicious and want to devour some choco chip homebad gooey cookies and...ohh ya sorry i'm going off topic here.

:test::test::test::test:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope we all are preggy together soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Jessssyyyyyy!!!!! Sorry love I left and didn't say good luck!!!! You don't need it though, you gonna give us a great heartbeat report SOOOONNNNN!!!!!!!!!!! Wuv ya bunches!!!!!!

Leese definately TEST TEST TEST ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess has her legs open right now! lolol

cant wait to see little bean!

yes lisette im guna test 2nite again...LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL I thought her appt was 2:30?? She might be checking on her phone and laughing at us :haha:

Definately test ur little heart out! Remember I didn't actually even see a line at 10 or 11dpo it was just....not stark white in that area....then I got myself a DIGI! Do you have one of those on hand???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh yeh I forgot you guys put clocks forward - an hour closer to me!!!! Till we put ours forward next wk anyway!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Emma YAY we're a little closer :) How you doing sweetie? AF fully here now?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I have frer's..i thought the digis u need more hcg to get bfp no?


----------



## MrsMoo72

No sadly not lisette. Bit of pink/brown wateryness but nothing major. 
How u feeling?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em cant wait for you to ttc!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks leese! Ive just got in my head that it's gonna take months this time coz these 2 af's have been screwy...


----------



## crystalclaro

good morning all.......
good luck on your scan today Jessy

Lisa , I am a total POAS addict hubby had to stop me from buying another one last night , I was trying to buy the most INSENSITIVE one to ,make sure it turned positive.But I'm glad he stopped me because if it happened to not turn positive I would have freaked!!! and none of the tests the dr's use have turned positive yet...... they must have really insensitive ones. I'm going to say and try and hold out but I know you wont!!!!1 its that rush you get waiting for the stick to turn pick that makes us want to pee on them then if we get a negative we crash and then need the rush again. Like a real addict !!! lol
next part is TMI 
omg so last night I was having the worst pain in my life because I have only had rabbit poo twice in 7 days all the other days nothing!!!. So I talked to the dr and she said it was ok to go ahead and use a glycerin suppository to remove what was in the lower part , and then take a stool softener to help pass the rest. Well I decided to drink some prune juice too and have a glass of hot raspberry tea just for good measure ... OMG I did not stop pooping from 10pm until 6 am this morning. I weighed 121 yesterday this morning I weigh 114!!!! that is 7 lbs of poop!!!! disgusting!!!! at least I did not have to go to the ER to get help with it!!!!! ended up in the hospital b4 because I had not had a bowel movement in a month , just tiny bits here and there, they had to stick a feeding tube down my nose to administer pooping meds directly to my stomach to get it moving and I can't believe how much poop fits in one tiny person!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

you never know em!

this is my 2nd round clomid, and were doing everything i can do, i guess its up to god! theres nothing more i can do!

omg crystal prune juice, and 7 lbs of crap omg thats crazy!!! lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am soooooooo tired omg...get me out of here!


----------



## crystalclaro

Lauren I love your little girls picture :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa I've heard that too but for me the FEER was almost white...like H said no line but the DIGI picked it up and the next day my hgc was only 33 so pretty senstive!

Crystal :wave: how you feeling?

Em sorry to hear that :( I'm doing ok...emotional roller coaster sometimes but its all part of the process right! No complaints! xxx

Jessssyyyyyyyyyy???!!!! POKE POKE POKE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

what digis lisette the yes/no kind right?


----------



## MrsMoo72

JESSY show us your bean!!!!! :haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa clear blue digi but in Canada they say Pregnant and the weeks...1-2 or 2-3 or 3+


----------



## crystalclaro

I love those ones Lisette !!! they don't have them here in Hawaii, they have not even heard of them.....

I'm feeling much better after the BM , I have an appointment today so hopefully they do another QHGC test to make me feel better.

Emma, you know it took two cycles after the MC to conceive for me, I MC in Dec then now March I have BFP ... so maybe our bodies need that time to balance all the hormones again.....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Crystal. It took us 6 months with ds but my 1st mc was 1st cycle ttc and 2nd mc was 2nd cycle ttc. I just wanna be preg sooooo bad!


----------



## jessy1101

Sooooooo saddly no picture cuz at the hospital u never get any (i always go to the paying clinic cuz my assurance covers it anddddd u get tons of pics lolol) BUT i got something even better then that.....an extremely gorgeous heartbeat of 150!!!!!!!!!!

I started tearing up so bad since last time we didnt even get to see a heartbeat. Also kinda funny the machine dates it as 6w4d instead of my 6w2d. Now i know this is wrong cuz i know when i Oed sooo the tech just figures it's cuz beanster is ultra strong..i'm ok with that lololol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wooooooohoooooooooo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Soooooo happy for you Jess!!!!! They only date by how big it measures anyway so that just means it's nice & big! :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Yup yup that's what the tech said too. He turns around and shakes DH's hand and is like sooo congrats you definetly did ur job good and stuck it in there!! LOLOLOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG JESS !!!!!!! :cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:

Never been sooooo happy to say I TOLD YOU SOOOOOO :winkwink::kiss:


----------



## crystalclaro

awesome Jessy :) so excited for you... and the tech sounds funny :)


----------



## jessy1101

Thanks chicas!!! Ohhh ya the tech was freakin hilarious..we only had to do a direct tummy ultrasound we didnt need ani nternal vaginal one. But he was telling us the grosses internal vagina stories ever omgggg.

He says the worst is when he gets an extremely UNCLEAN women lolol...nastyyyy


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy OMG that's AWESOME he was able to see ur beanny with just a tummy scan???? Ur beanny sure is a little over achiever eh!!! Just like momma ;) Soooo happy for you my friend!!!!!! xoxo


----------



## crystalclaro

MrsMoo72 said:


> Thanks Crystal. It took us 6 months with ds but my 1st mc was 1st cycle ttc and 2nd mc was 2nd cycle ttc. I just wanna be preg sooooo bad!

I know the feeling :( even now with 2 blood test and 2 HPT I am still in fear that I'm not actually pregnant. I'm trying hard to not let the fear take over. I have had 3 MC
first one I was only 20 ... so the fact that I was not ready for another baby kept me from being effected to much,
the second one I did not even know about until after and again did not effect me too much because I had just broken up with the guy I thought I was in love with( turned out he got married while dating me)
but this last one has cause so much pain,fear and anxiety because we just got married and this will be my husbands first child.
All my children were "oops" babies except this one. Not that I love them any less , I just never have planned for a baby then got one and then lost one all in the same month before.


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Jessy OMG that's AWESOME he was able to see ur beanny with just a tummy scan???? Ur beanny sure is a little over achiever eh!!! Just like momma ;) Soooo happy for you my friend!!!!!! xoxo

I know that's what i said too!! I was like okk so do i need to take my pants off now for the vaginal scan and he was like nopeee we have an excellent image of ur baby just like this whaaaaaaa :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Jessy OMG that's AWESOME he was able to see ur beanny with just a tummy scan???? Ur beanny sure is a little over achiever eh!!! Just like momma ;) Soooo happy for you my friend!!!!!! xoxo
> 
> I know that's what i said too!! I was like okk so do i need to take my pants off now for the vaginal scan and he was like nopeee we have an excellent image of ur baby just like this whaaaaaaa :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jkb11

Awww jess super huge congrats hunni!!! So excited for you! Hmmm.... So do you think there is any way you might have ovulated sooner than when the smiley picked up??


----------



## jessy1101

Nahh Kim i'm pretty sure bd wise too it was when we figured. It's just the beanster that is growing super healthy that's all lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

so great jess <3


----------



## jessy1101

Also just an add in fact he was talking about 2 follicles?? Whaa whaaa?


----------



## jessy1101

We'Re going out to the movies and dinner with friends tonight!! 21 Jump street looks hilarious lolol Channing Tatum is just sex on a stick i find...

I'm crossing my fingers beany will give mommy the night off sick wise..plz plz plzzz i promiss to take u toy shopping all u want when ur born!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

just poas bc of you people..lmao jk i kid i kid... i wanted too also...

BF FUKIN N...sucks so much. i guess maybe i could still be to early.....

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jessy1101

Still early Leese gotta give ur beany time to jack up the hcg lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

should i text my dr about my spotting or just wait to see him monday...idk if it should be hapening what if its not implanation and the prometrium isnt working or something idk what to think...what would u do??


----------



## crystalclaro

I would text, its ok to ask questions , especially if it helps keep you calm


----------



## keepthefaithx

i texted dh to see what he think. 

thanks crystal :)


----------



## crystalclaro

its cool your Dr. lets you text him!!!!my dr in canada wont even talk to anyone over the phone, not even to tell you if a test came back or not. so I'm changing dr's when I get back !!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

well i mean he works w leos cousin (hes an anesthiasologist or however the hell u spell it) lol

so leo talked to his cousin and then spoke w dr n he told him to give us his phone number..but i feel funny texting him. i mean he doesnt get annoyed but i mean im sure its like uh...really lol

i texted him like 1 time a month since ive seen him in dec about questions...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i was buying frers at target, and the chick ringing me up mind you looked at 14, was like uhhh oh..pregnancy tests...im like fuck my life really like cant u just ring them up, shes like planned or accident...im like um....planned but i dont know..shes like well i really wanted a girl but got stuck w a boy....i was CRINGING...shes like do u mind if i ask how old you...im like 27. and how old are ..shes like 19 me and my husband had our baby 3 years ago...im like REALLY THO????? she looked like such trash, like dirty looking-

im like ohh okay...i got in the car and i wanted to bang my head on the steering wheel....

WHY WHY WHY WHY WHYYYYYYYYYY DAMNIT


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel like once i get my little girl (cookie) it will make this process a little less sad for me.....


----------



## crystalclaro

awww hun thats tough , I'm sure having your puppy will make things a bit easier for you because you will have something to love and occupy your attention with. 
and it does not seem like you text him too much :)
The girl at the store was just not thinking before she spoke, I know its hard but try to see why that encounter happened, maybe it has a purpose??? I know it might sound silly but i really do believe every moment has a purpose, we may not know it at the time and we may never know what it is ..... but sorry you had to listen to her ungratefulness of being "stuck" with a boy....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks crystal xoxo


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaaahhhh Jess! So excited for you and your bean! What does 2 follicles mean?

Don't give up Leese! Thinking of you!


----------



## collie_crazy

Congrats on seeing your little bean with a fab heartbeat Jess!!!! :happydance: :headspin:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Leeese :( hang in there girl, praying for ya xxx

Jess! 2 folicules??? Wwwaaaaa! What did he say the chances of twins are in that case? OMG waiting till the 28th is gunna be sooo fricken hard now!!!

Kristen :wave: whatcha up to this weekend in preparation for the sexapaloa week? Lol


----------



## Krippy

Resting up and teasing my DH! Lol...trying to plan next week out. What do you all think of bd on CD 10, 12, 14, 15? Don't want to miss my chance...I am so ready...Any advice is appreciated! :)

So I am guessing 2 follicles means possible twins?!?! I knew it!
what are you all up to this weekend?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kris EOD has worked for us twice now so I say go with that & u cover ur bases & get nice strong sperm too :) loads & loads of dust ur way my friend! Gotta get that eating puking love fest going on in here for all of us :)

I had a great date night out with H tonight & got the cutest St.Patty's t-shirt printed for the Parade Sunday! I even got an extra little rainbow on my left side for my special little rainbow :) can't wait to wear it & take some fun pics! We're expecting 22C!!! We shall see about that! Lol

What is everyone else up to?


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey girlies! 

Jessy- Awesome news on the super strong beanster! Maybe he/she implated super early and that is why it is measuring ahead. Also could explain the nice high hcg numbers ;)

Lisa- so sorry on the BFN :(

Crystal- glad you had a good poo, LOL. While I am starting to get a little more regular now, I wish I would have a good "clean out". I bet I would lose lbs too ;)

Lisette- have fun at the parade in your cute St. Patty's T!

Em- I hope AF shows up soon. Isn't that how it is? We pray hard for her to stay away each month and when we want her to come she takes her sweet time.

Well, I woke up this morning with a nice round belly. I was like wtf??? Where did that come from? DH thinks it is hilarious. He is like yea I noticed, you just popped out over night. Bad timing too, I was getting ready for the funeral this morning praying that my dress would fit (A pair of control top pantyhose, while uncomfortable, helped tremendously, LOL). I haven't been overeating, I have been pooping more regularly, am I really one of those crazy people that start showing at 12 weeks? Well I guess you all will see what I mean on Thursday when I do my first belly pic ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Stacie & omg u made my die of laughter! U did see my pics right? Like how much rounder really could u be? Lol can't wait to see that beautiful pic! Hope the funeral wasn't too tough for u today :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

ok got my 3rd beta done today..... 217 
so 7 DPO-2,
9 DPO-33
12 DPO-217
before this test she was like well becuase we just saw that you ovulated on the ultrasound the test that came back at 33 could be just picking up your LH surge... I was no way because I got 2 positives at home too.. so she said don't get your hopes up , we will run the test stat and see what it says . Then she says well you certainly pregnant and we expect to do a scan on you in 2 weeks if your number is over 1500, just to make sure the baby is in the right place and to see if there is two.... they think there might be two because they can see one corpus litum and they can also see fluid that is from another bust cyst ( a cyst she says that happens when you release eggs ) so one cyst is supporting the baby or babies and the fluid is suggestive of another one that ruptured. so possibly two eggs were released .

I just hate this whole feeling like Af is coming... when does that go away???


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks Lisette, the funeral was hard, because he was far too young, but I managed OK. I wish I had a pre pregnancy shot to show you guys because comparing the two I could pass for 6 months pregnant, LOL. Your belly is cute :) I think I look like I ate too much! My cousin who just had her baby girl was like, "Oh look at your cute little belly" I was like I am only 11 weeks! If I have a cute little belly now, I am going to be a whale in 6 months! LOL. I am not complaining though. I will just stock up on some extra cute maternity pants ;)


----------



## Krippy

WOW Crystal! Maybe 2 eggs that is so exciting! Can't wiat to hear about it in 2 weeks!

As for the cramps...I am def not sure but as long as it isn't painful I don't think you should worry. But that is what us mothers do right, we worry! Thinking of you! Stay strong for your LO or LOs :)


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear a about the funeral you had to go to Stace...Hoping that you are doing ok. Thinking of you~


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow crystal, that is a super high increase! That crampy feeling can last awhile I am afraid. You have increased blood flow down there and your uterus is going to be growing so there can be some strange feelings. 

Did they check your progesterone to make sure your one follicle is producing enough hormone? That is exciting that you will get an U/S in two weeks!


----------



## crystalclaro

no, no progesterone check... should have done one??? they said they were not worried about my progesterone because my thyroid is increasing and they said they can clearly see the corpus luteum ..... I asked if I should be worried about the numbers increasing so quickly and she said don't worry its ok. what do you think??


----------



## keepthefaithx

11 dpo....BFN

i really dont understand how i can not be pregnant this month.. i really dont....we are doing everything we can. i know theres still some time..but i mean...i am probably not....

like is clomid lowering my chances? like i really dont understand...i thought it would happen faster w clomid.....

well i guess if it does turn out to be bfn, one more round like this then we move to IUI...

so frustrating, but what can i do...sucks so much..:cry::nope:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw sorry leese. Still time yet tho, don't give up hope. Did you text your doc?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks emma. Nah i didnt im just guna wait til monday..he really cudnt do anything anyways...

I think im out..i kno theres a chance but idk...these meds r really sucky..i feel pregnant..and i just dont see how we couldnt catch the eggs 2 eggs and nada....idk im just like so blahh...

At least im getting my puppy next week i think she will help me get thru this..


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Lisa, sorry about the BFN, unfortunately you can time everything perfectly and still not that BFP, we are all proof of that. But I know you will get another BFP!


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh Leese im sorry u got that dissapointment this morning. But there is definetly still time forca bfp! Good idea to wait and see ur dr on monday. He ll b able to give u tons of info about clomid and etc. What does it do exactly? Ive never tried it so im lost on that..it s kinda a fertility boost? Im here for u hunny we all are!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace jess

My cycles r really long n my sr said it could be effecting my egg quality lining etc bc i didnt o til cd 25 26...now im oing like cd 12 13...

I honestly thought it was guna be like ok im taking meds and bam guna happen fast....idk ..ita juat eeally hard...but wat can i do...nothing....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh, i'm getting pretty pee'd off with this af i gotta say :growlmad: Still just brownish spotting - 3 days now. Had this for 8 days last month and only 1 day of red bleeding. Was hoping for a good clearout this month :haha: before we ttc again.


----------



## jkb11

Lisa im sorry for the disappointment this am. Hang in there tho. Still time! Write all your questions for your dr for Monday. So you don't forget anything you want info about. Also ask him about femura ( think that is how it I spelled) it is along the same lines as clomid in that it makes you ovulate. This is what my reproductive endocrinologist wanted to put me on next. It is actually a treatment for breast cancer but one of the side effects is ovulation. But it doesn't thin your uterine lining like clomid will. Hugs sweetie. Xoxoxo. On my way into work so I will be Mia today. 
Hi everybody!


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear Leese! I hope that your Dr has some answers for you!

Em...Sorry that AF isn't cooperating! What a witch! 

Kim...only a few days left until you test! You said you have an endocrinologist...what do you see him for? I have Hashimoto's and see an endo...


----------



## crystalclaro

:flower:ohh Lisa I'm sorry about your test this AM
has your husband had his sperm test yet??? and if you are worried about thin lining, I would take a baby aspirin a day, it wont hurt anything but it is suppose to help your blood flow in effect helping your lining get thick.... might want to ask about that too, and do you have plenty of EWCM during ovulation??? we used the preseed for the days after ovulation just incase my charting was off.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

Lisa babe sorry for the dissapointment this morning! I know its gotta be sooo fricken frustrating :( Keep ur chin up sweetie and check again tmmr or Monday before your Dr maybe? We're here if you need to vent or just want a shoulder :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Em sorry the witch is being extra witchy for ya! ggggrrrrrrrr

Crystal how you feeling hunni? So excited for your numbers and scan in 2weeks! WOWWEE!!!!!!!!! What date?

Jessy hope ur having fun celebrating at the sugar bush & ur lil over achiever beanny is letting momma eat today???

Kristen whatcha up to today? Rest up girlfirend ;)

Kim how many more days to testing??? FX crossed for ya this cycle! Really hope those smiley's do the trick for ya!

Lauren you having nice warm weather for your ubber big cleaning? Its 12 here and I'm loving it already :)

Stacie I'm sure you look super cute and preggo hunni! xo

Rach :wave: if you're checking in! Hope you're having a good weekend hunni! xxxx

AFM I slept a lovely 12hours and ready to tackle house cleaning and cookie baking for St.Patty's day tmmr!!! Also very exciting I think I started finally feeling tiny bubbles last night that wasn't indegestion or gas :haha: I hope it keeps up and I can have that daily reassurance that everything is ok in there!

Have a wonderful day my PUPO's :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

hi Lisette, your in an awesome mood :) perked me up a tiny bit.... just trying not to worry that my period will start tomorrow .... I know its kinda silly after the good test . The ultrasound test should be feb 29th and they will only do a test if my numbers r over 1500 by then just so they can make sure everything is in the right place because of the pain I have been having... but I think the pain is because I have such problems with constipation , even when I'm not pregnant.
I can't wait to get a little bump and feel bubbles!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys yea i take a baby aspirin everyday bc i have a blood clotting disorder..and i kno my lining was thick bc my dr told me it was cs 13 n we use preseed...leo had his aperm tested n they r good

I guess its just bad luck...

I bought so much cute stuff for my cookie omg clothes n princess bowls etc lol o cant wait thank god im getting her...


----------



## MrsMoo72

YAY for bubbles Lisette!! Such an amazing feeling :cloud9:

Well it's official - CD1 and the witch is turning up the cramps oouchie! I'm happy about it though, should be back on the ttc train in a few days yipeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

*Happy St. Patty's Day*


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy st. Paddy's day Rach! Howyou doing?

These cramps are kicking my arse - i'm off to bed! It's our mother's day 2moro & i gotta work 7 til 3 :growlmad:


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaaaahhh for those cramps Em! Hahahah! That will be the last time that we happily say that to you! :)

Love cute stuff for dogs Leese! I bought my dog sweaters, etc and she looks so cute in them...Now if only she would walk around instead of falling over like she is dead when she was wearing them we would be set. lol

Hi Rach! Hope you are feeling better hun!

Lisette...I am so resting up...Bring on the sexapaloosa!

Not doing much tonight just headed to a hockey game with my mom...should be fun on St. Paddy's day! Have a fun and safe night everyone!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey rach!! Happy st pats

Ill post pics of my girl wen i get her :)

Hows everyone...im guna test again tmaro ..highly unlikely but i have a test left soooo.. ahhhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

i so needed tonight, my mom hosted a mexican night party. i had my aunts and uncles there and my cousins & it was SOOO fucking fun! i drank a couple coronas and had quesadillas & nachos and it was great, got a little tipsy and emotional tho..but im okay now....

hope you guys had a fun night love you


----------



## keepthefaithx

kris & kim i see you on!! LOL


----------



## jkb11

Haha! Sorry I leave b n b pulled up on my phone almost all the time! Promise I wasn't ignoring you! Just got finished having my butt kicked with a very busy 14 hrs at work. Ugh! So busy ! Glad you had a good night Tho!!!!


keepthefaithx said:


> kris & kim i see you on!! LOL


----------



## Krippy

Hi Leese! Sorry I missed you ...I had it up on my phone as well and then went to a party after the hockey game! Off to bed now...I am not used to staying up this late lol

Talk to you all tomorrow!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy mother's day to all you yummy mummies, angel mummies & mummies to be!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies!

Happy Mother's day Emma!

Rach- glad to see you posting again :)

Lisette- yeah for bubbles! Sometimes at night I lay still and hope to feel something, but it is always gas LOL. I know it is too soon but I can dream right?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning chicas!

How's everyone doing today? 

Kim sorry to hear the crazy 14hr shift kicked ur butt sweetie! Hope u get to sleep in today!?

Lisa baby all the princess stuff for cookie sounds sooo stinking cute!!! I can't wait to see pics of her :) Happy u had a fub mexican fiesta with some drinks too! Praying hard for a +test for u when u wake up this morning babe :hugs:

Stacie won't be long now for the bubbles for u! I've been reading the boards & many second time mommies say they feel it as early as 13weeks! Hope it will be super early for u too girl :)

Em YAY for the last bad cramps & back ont the ttc train for you! WOOT WOOT :)

Kris happy u had fun night out with ur mom :)

Rach :wave:

Happy mothers day to all my best girls :hugs:

Just got downtown to meet up with friends for breakfast & then walk up to the Parade! Will try posting pics for u ladies tonight :) Have a wonderful sunday! xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Bfn suprise suprise! I just knew i wasnt guna get it...on to next month i guess:.....
gotta do a beta tmaro before he takes me off meds tho....

Happy mothers day emma!!

How was everyones weekend


----------



## Krippy

Happy Mothers Day Em!

So sorry Leese! Sending you lots of virtual hugs! :)

Hi Lisette (yaaahhh for bubbles, such an amazing feeling), Rach, Kim, Jess, Liz! Hope you all had a great St Paddy's day! Excited to see your pic lis! :)


----------



## crystalclaro

good morning everyone.... hope you all had fun last night. And Happy Mothers day to all the ladies on the other side of the world :)


----------



## crystalclaro

Twinkie210 said:


> Wow crystal, that is a super high increase! That crampy feeling can last awhile I am afraid. You have increased blood flow down there and your uterus is going to be growing so there can be some strange feelings.
> 
> Did they check your progesterone to make sure your one follicle is producing enough hormone? That is exciting that you will get an U/S in two weeks!

morning Twinkie :)
so I got my progesterone done yesterday and it came back at a 42.96 :)


----------



## crystalclaro

this is some info i found on progesterone on this site : https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels
Progesterone in Pregnancy
When	Normal Values	What Level Means
Mid-Luteal Phase	5+ ng/ml	As mentioned above, a level of 5 indicates some kind of ovulatory activity, though most doctors want to see a level over 10 on unmedicated cycles, and over 15 with medications. There is no mid-luteal level that predicts pregnancy.
First Trimester	10-90 ng/ml	Average is about 20 at 4 weeks LMP, and 40 at 14 weeks LMP. It is important to note that while a higher progesterone level corresponds with higher pregnancy success rates, one cannot fully predict outcome based on progesterone levels. Progesterone supplementation is unlikely to help if started after a positive pregnancy test.
Second Trimester	25-90 ng/ml	Average is 40 at beginning, 90 at end.
Third Trimester	49-423 ng/ml	Usually peaks at about 175.

so according to this my number is a litte more than double the average for first trimester :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW crystal those are some rockin numbers sweetie! Sooo happy for ya :)

Lisa baby :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Kris thank you :) Its a small step but every little one counts huge for us as you know :) Cute pics to come! xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Hey all!! Happy mommy s day Emma!!

Omg the sugar bush was the mOst incredible ive ever been to!! Thankfully i was only sick once there but thats cuz of my ms meds that help bunches. I was really sick last night tho after eating s bit of mac and cheese for dinner badddd idea. I feel like crap right now but it should pass ouffff. Apple juice kinda helps sooo thats nice.

Leese im sorry u got a bfn this am. Im glad ur seeing ur dr tomorrow and he ll have a game plan for sure. 

Crystal awsome numbers chica!!

How was everybody s St paddys day?? It s just freakin gorgeous here we ve been doing sooo much yard work and washing our cars and playing with the dogs im honestly pooped. And how s this for uber bizzaro world i feel yucky and yet i want pancakes for dinner...twilight zone doo dooo doooooo...


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow Crystal! That is a super high number for 4 weeks (maybe two follicles working hard??? ;) and two little beanies???) Mine was checked at 11 dpo and it was 31, but I was also on supplements.

Jessy- glad you had a fun St. Patty's day and you are enjoying the super nice weather! 

Today was an interesting day, it would have been my Angel's due date. I expected to have all of these mixed feelings, but I have surprisingly been ok today. I might light my candle tonight for my little angel baby.

I went shopping today and bought a couple cute little sleepers and a couple maternity tees. Hubby grilled steaks for dinner and now I am thinking it may be nap time ;)


----------



## Krippy

Awww Stace...Thinking of you and your angel today~


----------



## Krippy

Well my O pains have started today...Now just have to wait for DH to get home from work tonight and get to it. I am only CD 10 so I am thinking that I might ovulate a little early this month, maybe CD 12 or 13. Do any of you ladies have O pain and if you do, do you ovulate a couple of days after you feel the pain? Just curious!

Hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday. It is beautiful here too Jess, glad you had a good time last night and you weren't too sick...we took the dogs for a long hike in the sun by the lake. It was glorious! I love spring!


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy said:


> Well my O pains have started today...Now just have to wait for DH to get home from work tonight and get to it. I am only CD 10 so I am thinking that I might ovulate a little early this month, maybe CD 12 or 13. Do any of you ladies have O pain and if you do, do you ovulate a couple of days after you feel the pain? Just curious!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday. It is beautiful here too Jess, glad you had a good time last night and you weren't too sick...we took the dogs for a long hike in the sun by the lake. It was glorious! I love spring!

well I was checking temps and on my chart is says I had ovulation pains about 4-5 days before i ovulated... I thought I was ovulating early but by my temps it says I still ovulated on the 16th day :shrug:
you should try charting if you don't get the egg this cycle... it helps to look at your pattern. I f I did not start charting I don't think I would have figured out I was ovulating on day 16.


----------



## crystalclaro

Twinkie210 said:


> Wow Crystal! That is a super high number for 4 weeks (maybe two follicles working hard??? ;) and two little beanies???) Mine was checked at 11 dpo and it was 31, but I was also on supplements.
> 
> Jessy- glad you had a fun St. Patty's day and you are enjoying the super nice weather!
> 
> Today was an interesting day, it would have been my Angel's due date. I expected to have all of these mixed feelings, but I have surprisingly been ok today. I might light my candle tonight for my little angel baby.
> 
> I went shopping today and bought a couple cute little sleepers and a couple maternity tees. Hubby grilled steaks for dinner and now I am thinking it may be nap time ;)


hahah I don't know yet....I wonder if I can get them to check my HCG again this week... I did not want to bother yesterday because it would have been just 24 hrs.

I like the candle idea ...... your little angle is with you from above :)


----------



## Krippy

crystalclaro said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Well my O pains have started today...Now just have to wait for DH to get home from work tonight and get to it. I am only CD 10 so I am thinking that I might ovulate a little early this month, maybe CD 12 or 13. Do any of you ladies have O pain and if you do, do you ovulate a couple of days after you feel the pain? Just curious!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a wonderful Sunday. It is beautiful here too Jess, glad you had a good time last night and you weren't too sick...we took the dogs for a long hike in the sun by the lake. It was glorious! I love spring!
> 
> well I was checking temps and on my chart is says I had ovulation pains about 4-5 days before i ovulated... I thought I was ovulating early but by my temps it says I still ovulated on the 16th day :shrug:
> you should try charting if you don't get the egg this cycle... it helps to look at your pattern. I f I did not start charting I don't think I would have figured out I was ovulating on day 16.Click to expand...

Thanks Crystal! I am still going to BD every other day starting today until CD 16...I was just curious even though I know that everyone is so different in their cycles. When we got pregnant with RJ we had sex once on the day I felt like this and we got preggo. I was so surprised!


----------



## crystalclaro

yea we never know when its going to happen huh. lol I mean we can try our best to control the variables but in the end it feels as if we have no control at all. Look at people who even get the egg fertilized with the best sperm and then implanted in the perfect lining and still does not happen and then like you said just one time and bam!!! or like Jessy in the shower ... lol


----------



## crystalclaro

soooo I don't have morning sickness yet but I sure have night sickness!!!! two days now right around 4:30 pm it hits but thankfully it is gone by 9pm
but so happy it comes back the very next night :) so weird to be happy about throwing up


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the puking Crystal! lol 

I hope that I am not far behind you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris sounds like a good plan...i guess its all about luck really ... :)

Congrats on throwing up crystal lol xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girlies!

Have you tested this morning leese? Is it your drs appt today?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lovin the new pic Lisette!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies :wave:

Thanks Emma :) How's AF for you sweetie? Almost over I hope? Did you have a fab Mommy's day???

Crystal Congrats on the awesome puke fest!!!!! Keep it coming ;)

How's everyone else this morning?? Its soooo fricken gorgeous out here! How can we be expected to work???? LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey em. how was ur mothers day?

i didnt test this morning i know im not....:( i have my beta at 1230ish, i wanna try n speak w my dr if i see him in the office or if not leave a message and tell him about my spotting etc...how are you doing ttc soon huh!?

love the new pic lisette!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy fabulous monday morning to all!!

Leese plx keep us posted on how it goes with ur dr. I hope he will know why u had that spotting.

Lisette lovin ur pic sweety!! It is extremely hard to be concentrating on my computer screen this morning when the sun is shining in all of my huge windows lololol.

Crystal ooooo welcome to the club! Ur got ur ms early like i did and it's been almost 4 weeks of always throwing up lolol. I was actualy late this morning at work cuz it was not a good wake up for me lol.

Emma is ur AF almost ova??? TTC is onnnnnn lolol it's on like donkey kong wooooooo!!

Kris yup u just never know which shot was the lucky one in catching the eggy. I kinda know that we covered our bases alot more this shot then the time i got preg in the shower. Huh guess i didnt need any natural fertilizer to bring it...or did...omgggg maybe he peed and didnt tell me??????!!?!??? Uh huh...sneaky.....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Nah, looks like the witchy will be hanging around a bit longer :growlmad: But dh was asking last night when we will be able to get on with ttc and when the best days will be etc so sounds like he can't wait to get started!! :happydance:

My mother's day was good thanks, except for having to work but i got 2 lovely homemade cards from ds!! And the hunger games books i wanted so i'm one happy mama!!


----------



## jessy1101

R u gonna play it by ear or are u going with opks and etc??


----------



## MrsMoo72

I told dh as soon as af finishes then we'll be :sex: every other day for like a month!!! He was like :saywhat: haha!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Teeheeheee he better bring his A game!!


----------



## Krippy

You are a slave driver Em! hahaha! DH and I started our everyday yesterday and will continue until Saturday! 

We also had crazy hot sex last night...it is amazing how a tragedy in your life can you change so many things for the better. Not that we didn't always have hot sex but we are so much closer since RJ died and our relationship is so much stronger!

Love your pro pic Lisette! So cute...I am def going to live up the preggo perks when I get preg. Have to enjoy every minute right?!

Jess...I am sure your DH prob peed when you guys were in the shower! lol I am hoping that I am that lucky this month and we can catch this eggie that I feel coming!

Let us know Leese how your Dr appt goes! Thinking of you and sending you lots of positive vibes! :)

It is 7 am here...I have finished my run and now off to shower! Little boy I take care off is here later today at 8 am so I get to take my time this morning! Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh ya get down with your bad selves!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Plenty of bow chicka wow wow Kris hehe!!


----------



## jessy1101

Does anybody have any plans for easter??? We always go over to my parents place and they make a hugeeee breakfast of all things maple syrup...omggg swoon...and at night we have turkey with stuffing, mashed potatoes and gravy, veggies...i'm doing to have to take 2 freakin ms pills to not be sick lololol.


----------



## jessy1101

Hello??? Has everybody abandonned me???? SOB it just breaks my lil heart right now..


----------



## jessy1101

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Easter meal sounds mmmmmmmm Jess! We usually go to my folks for a meal too, oh & lots of choccy of course - well ds couldn't possibly eat it all himself now could he :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

I'm debating if i should indulge in easter choco or not...due to tummy issues..and beanster not liking absolutly fuckk all that mommy eats LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

We stop at my SIL's house and then eat dinner at my parents. We usually have ham, which I am not a big fan of, but plenty of yummy sides and desserts to make up for it!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Mmm yummy Easter food talk! I've hit a point where i'm STARVING all the time and could eat everything in site...then I start and get full really fast :( Check out these cupcakes my friend is making!!!!! Dam I want some sooooo bad I might make them too!!!

https://www.mybakingaddiction.com/cadbury-creme-egg-cupcakes/


----------



## crystalclaro

NewbieLisette said:


> Mmm yummy Easter food talk! I've hit a point where i'm STARVING all the time and could eat everything in site...then I start and get full really fast :( Check out these cupcakes my friend is making!!!!! Dam I want some sooooo bad I might make them too!!!
> 
> https://www.mybakingaddiction.com/cadbury-creme-egg-cupcakes/

love the profile pic :) its so cute and I like your hair :)


----------



## jessy1101

Well then if we're trading super duper yummy desserts check this out.

I love the Kraft website for all things food and dessert ideas. They have the all time best stuff evaaaa.

https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/chocolate-banana-split-dessert-124705.aspx
https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/springtime-poke-cupcakes-109886.aspx
https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/hedgehog-cake-90171.aspx
https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/chocolate-peanut-butter-cupcakes-95126.aspx

Let me know ur fav!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Jess......DRUEEEELLLLLLLLL - The third one would be my ultimate! mmmmm Toblorone!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Well then if we're trading super duper yummy desserts check this out.
> 
> I love the Kraft website for all things food and dessert ideas. They have the all time best stuff evaaaa.
> 
> https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/chocolate-banana-split-dessert-124705.aspx
> https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/springtime-poke-cupcakes-109886.aspx
> https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/hedgehog-cake-90171.aspx
> https://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/chocolate-peanut-butter-cupcakes-95126.aspx
> 
> Let me know ur fav!

OMG try to google a cake called "orange dream" its something I made when I was in culinary class , with coolwhip and jello filling and had a oreo cookie crumb crust, I made it in a cheesecake pan but the cake/filling was more like something you would find in a whipped pie... taste like an orange creamsicle.

ok my boobs are sooo sore today and I almost pooped my pants last night from too much prune juice.. lol but I don't care :) 

for my fellow Canuks, I had a samsung galaxy shipped to me from Telus and I left instructions at the post outlet at the co-op to hold my package and allow my brother to pick it up, well its not there and on there notes it says "shipped to new address" I told them I never provided a new address , the y told me well we are not really the post office we are just an agent licensed to operate for them... WTF???? they told me to call Canada post directly because Canada post would be responsible for the mistake... so I called Canada post directly and they said it should still be at the post station at the co-op and that they have new new address on file, then told me to call Telus and have them open an enquiry !!! when you track the package on line you can clearly see that fraudental (sp?) info must have been put into the system , because my package last tracked said it was being held for pick up and then suddenly its gone to a new address that I never provided!!!! I'm waiting to call the co-op and let them know what Canada post said and tell them that clearly my package has fallen into the hands of a more than slightly dishonest employee :) but Telus said they can clearly see what happened as well so they will send me a new one :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Crystal how infuriating!!!! I'm happy to hear Telus is taking this in their hands and not giving you the run around! How incredibly RUDE!!!! Like uummmm hello don't they know you're a happy little pregnant lady and no one should mess with you?????!!!!

Anyone heard from Lisa today? Hope her appointment was ok and she got some hope and guidance from her Dr. Thinking of you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG Crystal how infuriating!!!! I'm happy to hear Telus is taking this in their hands and not giving you the run around! How incredibly RUDE!!!! Like uummmm hello don't they know you're a happy little pregnant lady and no one should mess with you?????!!!!
> 
> Anyone heard from Lisa today? Hope her appointment was ok and she got some hope and guidance from her Dr. Thinking of you sweetie :hugs:

I know right !!!!! telus has been pretty good about customer service with me anyway... they even reversed charges on my account just in one phone call, they did not argue with me or anything, I told them i never ordered certain movies and such and they said ok no problem we will remove it from your bill :) I am in love with Telus customer service !!!

Yes where is Lisa??? hopefully her Dr is taking the time to sit down with her... or maybe there is some HCG on her test today???


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,

That's bullshit about the co-op employee!!! get that bitch fired!

My DD and I are going to Boston for Easter and most of the week after since Hubby will be out in the field all week. 

DD and I had the flu this weekend...terrible! we seem to be recovered though. it was supposedly the Norwalk virus. ew. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> That's bullshit about the co-op employee!!! get that bitch fired!
> 
> My DD and I are going to Boston for Easter and most of the week after since Hubby will be out in the field all week.
> 
> DD and I had the flu this weekend...terrible! we seem to be recovered though. it was supposedly the Norwalk virus. ew.
> 
> How is everyone doing?

oh my I never imagined you to swear !!!! hahahha. I fell asleep and did not get to call but I
'm going to try right now.... but I will try not to swear  

sorry you have been sick and your LO .... hope you feel better real soon


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hope you're feeling better Lauren?

Did you manage to call crystal? Hope they got it sorted for you?

Any update leese??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Nice ticker crystal!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 17 weeks lisette!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girlies! Hope everybody had a great past few days! Lissette 17weeks !!!!!yay! Crystal -can't wait for you to get your first ultra sound ! Your numbers are so impressive! 
Lisa- any updates from dr? Hugs to you sweetie! 
Hi everybody!! Xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls, i didnt test this morning, im guna call later for results which i KNOW will be negative, and i guess we start all over again. my dr was a total DICK yesterday like rushed me and didnt have 2 seconds to talk and in the middle of talking to me started talking to one of his workers and totally cut me off..im so MAD. hes a good dr but the last couple times have been very short & like weird w me..idk why im just over all this shit!! i didnt even get to ask him all the questions i wanted too..whatever eh..

i honestly just cant understand if you take clomid w timed intercourse and sonos & STILL NOT GET PREGNANT.....like what could it be?? i cant help but think i have something wrong with me..clomid is working but not getting pg....

i understand its all about timing but how could i NOT get pregnant??!?!

and its great i have a dr that is good but he dont give a crap!

UHHHHHHH

so i guess 1 more round, im guna concentrate on my new puppy & be happy w her and hopefully it happens this month...

UGHHHH

how are you all doing!?


----------



## jkb11

Lisa - I completely understand your frustration! Never hesitate to get a second opinion. Also not sure if it's an option or not but is there a way you could email him your questions ? I also wouldnt hesitate to be direct with him and say I have things I need clarified. Drs often know their plan of care for their patients but fail at explaining that plan to their patients. Cookies coming:)!!!! A little pet therapy goes a long way:) I think she will be awesome for you.


----------



## keepthefaithx

THANK YOU KIM! :)

to top it off just went to br and have alot of brown spotting wtf does it mean?!??!!

i stopped taking prometrium yesterday bc im 14 dpo and still bfn, i know im not preg, maybe thats why..didnt happen last month..idk my body is all out of wack...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Kim - TEST!!!! 


Aw leese, i'm sorry hunny. We'll be in it together for the next cycle :hugs: Only 4 more sleeps till Cookie...!


----------



## jkb11

:( sorry sweetie.... I say don't give it a second thought to bug the crap out of your dr. You have been through a lot and all the meds have side effects, besides that you are paying him good money to assist you and be your resource. It's makes me furious that he didn't give you 15 minutes of his time to address your questions. I feel very strongly that stress prevents women from conceiving. He needs to answer your questions in order to give you some peace of mind.


----------



## jkb11

Haha. Sorry but my ticker is off because my cycles have been all over the place. I am only 7 dpo. I may test Friday. But I feel like af is already on her way:/ 


MrsMoo72 said:


> Kim - TEST!!!!
> 
> 
> Aw leese, i'm sorry hunny. We'll be in it together for the next cycle :hugs: Only 4 more sleeps till Cookie...!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww, that sucks Kim, i was getting excited for someone to test!

Where is everyone today?


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim fxd for you!

thanks em. i cant wait for my little girl!

i just dont understand this cycle like w the spotting its so weird....my dr didnt have 2 damn minutes for me yesterday.. so when i call for my negative results i am asking the girl to have him call me when he can and i am going to say something to him....


----------



## keepthefaithx

im doing a chocolate face mask, deep conditioning treatment, having a glass of red wine & taking a hot bath tonight, is it 5 pm yet?!??!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Good plan Lisa! Can I join you! I can be there by five! Lol:)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good plan Leese, get some answers! And your evening sounds good!


----------



## Krippy

Leese...Sorry your experience with your Dr. was crappy yesterday! Keep your head up girl...we are here for you! And enjoy that glass/bottle of wine tonight and let loose! :) Sending you lots of hugs and hope!

Ooooohhh Kim...Friday! So exciting...I was getting excited for myself bc I am testing April 3rd which yesterday seemed close and now so far away lol! FXd for you darling! :) AF symptoms mean nothing! 

Hi Em...How is AF treating you? Is she still being a crazy witch? Hope it is over for you soon and you can get TTC right away! 

AFM...2 nights of BDing bc of the intense ovulation pains I was feeling. I think we will take tonight off and go again CD 13 and 14 depending on what my body tells me. I am so scared to do it too much and yet so scared not to do it enough. lol 

Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!


----------



## keepthefaithx

THANKS GIRLS!

i am even questioning if all these meds are good for me...ughh like idk !!

kris & em u guys are ready to go huh!?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hell yeh i'm ready Lisa!! My angel's due date would have been 25th April & i'm hoping dh's super swimmers can get me a bfp before then!! I would have to be very lucky i know but gotta stay hopeful right?!


----------



## jkb11

Yay! Kris and Emma- time to get busy!!!! Kris I know!!!!! Too much???? Not enough????? Ugh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wish u extra extra dust emma!!!!

April 25 is my 2 year anniversary

i really hope we are all preggo soon...


Hey rach if ur out there miss ya!


----------



## Krippy

I am sooooo ready! I really want a baby this year and since I will be induced early I have this cycle and the next cycle to acheive that! There is something about this year...I need a baby!

When do you get Cookie again Leese? So excited for you! What a joy to have in your life!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i will be induced early too kris bc of my blood clotting bullshit

i get her saturday im SUPER SUPER excited...the only thing that sucks really bad is that sat night i have my husbands god daughters bday party that we cant miss & sunday we have a wedding that we already rvsp'd too...

my mom is dog sitting all weekend, she doesnt mind, but im really upset i wanna be with my baby :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

I would be due dec 28 if it works this month...ahh


----------



## Krippy

My EDD would be December 15th...My birthday! 

That sucks about having plans on your first weekend with you pup...don't worry though you will have her for the rest of your life to love and hold and cuddle! And of course train! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol yea i know..hehe

i took off monday & tuesday!!!! cant wait lol dh is sooo excited too

i need her..like my need to be motherly is like crazy..


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- so sorry your Dr. was not helpful, maybe he was having a bad day. I know that is no excuse but he is only human. As for not getting pregnant yet, remember you can do everything perfectly and still not catch that egg. I have been on both ends. I got pregnant with DS actively preventing and still got one super sperm to make it through and then both times after that it took me 6 months of charting and timing BD. It just sucks that most of it is out of our control. But I know you will get pregnant again :)

Kim- can't wait for you to test, how exciting!

Emma & Kristin- Good luck catching those eggs!

Crystal- How are you feeling??

I am so ready for lunch! I am so hungry in the morning and afternoon, yet I barely eat anything in the evening... It is crazy how I can be starving one minute and food sounds awful the next! Also my belly is so noticable now, I can't figure out why, I don't feel like I am over eating?? I guess maybe my stomach muscles were just flabby and let it all pop out early, LOL. Just wait for a pic on Thursday you will see what I mean ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks so much girls!

ok so im not sure if i should consider myself cd 1 today..i went to bathroom and a good amount of my blood on my panty liner...i put a tampon in..so i guess yea right cd1 today??

ehhh crazyyynessssss

stace i know u know about prometrium, i stopped sunday and already a period? soo figure not even 2 days of stopping i got my period...last month i got it 4 days after is this weird?? xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

so now if i get pg this month, christmas will be my due date....:xmas9:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! 

Sorry I'm joining ya late this morning...rough start :(

Thanks for all the happy 17weeks! I can't believe it now that its moving along!!!

Lauren sorry to hear about more sickness! You poor thing :( How was the weekend of taking pics and stuff or did the sickness put everything on hold?

Kim I can't wait for you test hunn!!! xxxx

Kris & Emma sending loads of :dust: to catch those eggs girls!!!

Lisa baby that totally sucks about your Dr's visit yesterday! Like seriously I wanna punch him out! Stacie is right though maybe he was just having a bad day cuz he has seemed so human and concerned in the past right? Definately ask for him to call you and voice your concerns and ask your questions! I'm soo sorry AF is here for you right now :( I know cookie is gonna cheer you up tons sweetie! Lots of love your way :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Jessy baby where ya at today???


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks girls:)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- It seems a little weird that it was 4 days last month and only 2 this month, but I don't have much experience because I always got my period before day 14, so I always just stopped taking the prometrium the day I got AF. Maybe your progesterone was low this month and that is why you had the spotting and AF earlier than last month... maybe it just wasn't a nice strong follicle? I am hoping things correct themselves this month and you get your BFP, Christmas would be a fun due date ;)


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls, we seem to be a little better today, but DD puked again in the middle of the night after drinking her milk. But then fine today?? Don't know what's going on!

Lisette we got about 90% of the pictures and organizing done, but were definitely stifled by the germs a little bit! We'll get there, hopefully this weekend! So happy you're at 17 weeks! Very exciting!!

Lisa I just want to eat that puppy up....sooo adorable! 

Lots of baby dust to everyone. love yas!


----------



## Krippy

Glad your fam is feeling a bit better Lauren...There is nothing like a bad bug that travels through the whole family! ugghhh! And Holy Hannah...You are almost at 24 weeks. You will be having that little girl in no time! :)

Happy 17 weeks Lisette! Sorry you had such a crap morning...Hope your Tuesday gets better and the sun shines for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

and my dr doesnt ck progesterone bc he said im taking supplements im fine..but maybe i need the dose upped...

idk im guna text him later!

thanks lauren..me too lolo


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Kris! Yeah I don't know where the time's gone! How are you feeling? 

Jessy how's the ms coming? any let up?


----------



## Krippy

I am feeling good! Lost 3 pounds so far in the last 2 1/2 weeks and working out lots and eating well! Now I am ovulating and having fun catching this egg...Hoping this is the one! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay kris!!

Sounds great fxd for uuuuu


----------



## keepthefaithx

like look at my little baby in the avatar..i just cant! lol


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> like look at my little baby in the avatar..i just cant! lol

Morning :)

ugghh on the DR visit :( , I think Emailing is a good idea or asking to speak to him over the phone since he did not have time with you last visit. 

Do you have everything all set up for cookie in the apt? what kind of dog is she and how old is she?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I can understand your Dr's point, because you are already on it, so there isn't much else he can do. I think I have some months when I just don't have very strong O (like december where my cycle only lasted 21 days!). I think you should give clomid another month and if no luck this cycle see if you can talk to you Dr. about other options. Maybe clomid just isn't working for you?


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace---the thing is clomid is working, remember last 2 months 2 ready follicles w confirmed ovulating....

just not getting preggo, makes me think dh sperm has been low..i really have no clue..he said clomid is working "fabulously" (his word) for me...

i guess its just timing...


----------



## keepthefaithx

he told me he wants to do 3 regular clomid cycles then on to clomid w iui...


----------



## Twinkie210

Well, IUI should increase your chances. Hopefully you don't need it and get your BFP this month!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks stace!

crystal i pretty much have everything for her!! gotta do some more shopping this week..and i took off monday and tuesday to be w her!

:)

how ya feeling


wheres jess today??


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks stace!
> 
> crystal i pretty much have everything for her!! gotta do some more shopping this week..and i took off monday and tuesday to be w her!
> 
> :)
> 
> how ya feeling
> 
> 
> wheres jess today??

I know this may be a silly question but is it ok to NOT have cramping or any feeling in your uterus at 4 weeks? last week I had cramping but now I feel nothing ?? my boobs are still hurting though.


----------



## jessy1101

Sorry ive been mia today girlies ive just been so sick i think i caught a bug. I couldnt even go to work cuz ive been throwing up nonstop and just exausted. Thankfully i slept tons snd feelin a bit better.

Hope everyone is having an awsome day!


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Sorry ive been mia today girlies ive just been so sick i think i caught a bug. I couldnt even go to work cuz ive been throwing up nonstop and just exausted. Thankfully i slept tons snd feelin a bit better.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an awsome day!

awww sorry your sick Jessy , good thing you are at home resting :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww- sorry you are sick Jessy. Get lots of rest and drink plenty of fluids.

I was stalking the first tri boards and someone posted a neat site. www.babybpm.com
You can put in the heart rate and gestation and it predicts whether you have a boy or girl. It is based off the old wives tale that girls have higher heart rates, but the avg heart rate is based on actual heart rates. I love doing all the gender predictors, I think it is a lot of fun to guess ;)


----------



## lauren10

Feel better Jessy!

Crystal I think that totally doesn't mean anything, I say you're ok. Cramps can come and go. 

Lisa timing might be it. I know we all know this, but the odds are against the poor sperm every time. It's a tough uphill battle but thy eventually get through!!


----------



## jkb11

At a b-ball game with dh and ds. Weather is amazing! So much fun.


----------



## lauren10

so fun kimberly...the weather has been amazing!! today too. Going to get out for a walk at lunch.


----------



## jessy1101

Thanks you guys i'm a bit better today. I've been drinking gatorade to help energy wise. It was fine till a lil while ago when beanster decided it was yucky and had to come back up. Not pleasant since i'm drinking the blue one..ya not a nice visual at all LOL.

Stace i did the heart rate test and it says girl! Butttt i'm still thinking it's a boy sooo we shall see! For my 12 week scan the tech told me that she can give me a head's up on what she thinks it looks like if the baby is cooperative and etc etc. But u cant go by that and not go on a baby fever shopping spree in either blue or pink yet...have to wait for the 18-20 week to b more concrete.

It's hump day!! And going up to freakin +30!!! Holy sweet baby jesus that's crazy!! 

Kim any bfp news??????


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, mine said girl too (for both u/s heart rates), but I am not buying any dresses until it is confirmed on an U/S ;) We'll see what it says for next Wednesday's heart rate! The Chinese Gender predictor says girl too as well as some other tests, but I know nothing is for certain, until we see a hot dog or hamburger ;)


----------



## jkb11

Morning girls! Aww Jess so glad your feeling better except for the gatorade. ;) Lisa - did you hear from dr yesterday? Hope you enjoyed your evening and the wine;)
Afm I didn't test today. I'm 8dpo I did find a hpt but it is that extra blue dye one:( I might just take it Tomorrow for fun but like I said before I don't trust them I got that false positi e .


----------



## lauren10

i can't wait to hear Kimberly, fingers crossed!! xxx

A woman at work found at at 20 weeks she was having a girl. Bought all kinds of girl stuff, etc. Last weekend took the tags off and washed it. Had an u/s on Monday (at 32 weeks)...it's a boy!! so even that late in the game they can get it wrong! Definitely don't buy gender stuff until it's confirmed in 3rd tri :)


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> i can't wait to hear Kimberly, fingers crossed!! xxx
> 
> A woman at work found at at 20 weeks she was having a girl. Bought all kinds of girl stuff, etc. Last weekend took the tags off and washed it. Had an u/s on Monday (at 32 weeks)...it's a boy!! so even that late in the game they can get it wrong! Definitely don't buy gender stuff until it's confirmed in 3rd tri :)

I knew a girl that this happened to also. She was told she was having a girl, had a pink baby shower and found out a couple weeks before that they "might" have been wrong. Her baby "girl" is now a 8 year old boy ;)

I would be screwed because I didn't have an u/s after my 20 week (which was done at 21 weeks for DS). It would have been a surprise for me LOL.


----------



## Krippy

What Jess?!? +30...Now I wish I was on your side of the country...it has been windy and miserable here! Maybe it will blow in some nice weater lol I loved Gatorade when I was preggo but I didn't get MS when I was preg with RJ...I was one of the lucky ones, just a little nauseaus here and there.

Lauren...I def agree that don't go buying outfits until you get the 3rd tri check. I have heard so many people getting the wrong sex and going out and buying the wrong clothes. Always seems to happen when the little boy is hiding something...they always think it is a girl lol...maybe you have a little boy in there! 

I hate blue dye tests Kim...I actually had a dream about one last night. It did give me a BFP though so maybe not too evil. I am excited to hear you test news. I am not buying any tests until April 2nd and I will test the next morning at 12 DPO. I just don't want to be disappointed!

Hahahah Stace...You made me laugh this morning! Hot dog or Hamburger...I have never heard of that. That is super!

AFM...I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday with all of the sharp pains I was having but who knows. We are going to cover our bases and keep on doing the baby dance. We did already once this morn and then tomorrow and then one on Sat for good measure. I am also feeling some pain on my right and left side so maybe more than one egg?!?! Hoping I catch at least one of them! ;)

Hope you all have a wonderful Hump day...I know I did already! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I had never heard the hamburger thing until my cousin's U/S tech said it. Apparently they look for 3 lines with girls and it looks like a "hamburger". I think I would be a little disturbed if my u/s tech told me my baby's parts looked like food ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so basicly it's harder to be absolutly sure when it's a girl but i'm assuming that if they say boy..it cant misteriously dissapear and become and vadge...right?????


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOL just noticed my ticker and i absolutly agreee with that. I swear to god the more advanced in pregnancy i get the more sick all the freakin time i am. Thank god for my ms medication the dr gave me..if not i'd be freakin 90 pounds jesus..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies :)

Hope everyone is feeling better today? I know I am!!! Amazing weather helps and so far no headache!!! WOOHOO!!!

Thanks for the hamburger convo laughs! I too think I'm having a girl and worry it won't be %100 at my scan so I'll be needing to wait before going girl crazy! I'll book a 3D scan at the end of May so that will hopefully show up even better for me too!


----------



## jessy1101

Ditto i'm going to get the same thing. Althought like i was saying i highly doubt they can make a mistake if it looks like a boy right?? Cuz i mean why would a girl have a teeny thinggy sticking out?? Unless it's a very uber abnormal clitoris...wow...sad...


----------



## Twinkie210

Jess- I think early on boy things and girl things look alike, so if the u/s is too early then they can tell you boy and it is actually a girl. My cousin worked at my OB/GYN office when she was pregnant and she would get the U/S tech to do U/S on her quite often. Early on they started trying to guess boy or girl. While the U/S tech said she couldn't confirm for sure, they told her boy early on, but she was having a girl, but her 20 week u/s was correct.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Jess- I think early on boy things and girl things look alike, so if the u/s is too early then they can tell you boy and it is actually a girl. My cousin worked at my OB/GYN office when she was pregnant and she would get the U/S tech to do U/S on her quite often. Early on they started trying to guess boy or girl. While the U/S tech said she couldn't confirm for sure, they told her boy early on, but she was having a girl, but her 20 week u/s was correct.

Ooo definetly i wouldnt rely on anything under the 20 week scan...i'm pretty sure by then like i said if there is a peeny it's more obvious..i think...no? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Ditto i'm going to get the same thing. Althought like i was saying i highly doubt they can make a mistake if it looks like a boy right?? Cuz i mean why would a girl have a teeny thinggy sticking out?? Unless it's a very uber abnormal clitoris...wow...sad...

Actually...this happened to a guy in my group at work. He was told a boy at the 20 week u/s...and they had painted the bedroom and put the boy name on the wall and everything. On the day of the birth, surprise....he was a GIRL!!! So it can happen! obviously the tech wasn't the best. 

Yes I heard of the 3 lines, but not the hamburger, yuk!! inappropriate! 

hope you're catching that egg Kristin! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hi girls, hope all is well

i m at work i have my period so bad i need to change tp like every hour. i cant take anymore of this!!!! i dont wanna see blood anymore UHHHHHHH

i just wanna curl in a ball!


----------



## keepthefaithx

busy girls today huh!?


----------



## jessy1101

Crap Lauren dont tell me that lolol how will i be able to hold myself back from painting and buying stuff if we're never sure...i dont wanna have to go neutral SOB i dont want all yellow everywhere damnit lolol.

Leese i'm sorry ur feeling all icky and cramping. Wow that's actualy a really big blood flow is it cuz of the meds? Ur getting cookie in 3 days!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa hunni I'm sorry AF is soo terrible for you :( Maybe a good clean out will be just what you need and no more blood for a very very long time :hugs:

Lauren OMG these crazy stories freak me out! I NEED to be able to start gender specific shopping and nusery planning!!!! I hope my 3D scan will be ubber clear poot shots atleast! How you feeling today girl? DD all better too?


----------



## jessy1101

Agreed Lisette i want to do gender shopping and not have to buy all in green and yellow...i want pink for a girl and blue for a boy damnit..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Definately Jess!!! Do you have a U C baby near you? Apparantly our insuracne covers it! Can't wait :)


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Definately Jess!!! Do you have a U C baby near you? Apparantly our insuracne covers it! Can't wait :)

I go to a private clinic right beside my work place and they have all the amazing scans including the brand new freakin 4D scan!! Seriously 4D?!!?!??

https://www.clinique-echo.com/12308/index.html

Check it out!! Did u see the pictures of the 3D-4D scan?? It's crazyyyyy


----------



## jkb11

Lisa sorry girl! Af sucks! Only 2-3 weeks and then it's go time again! Live it up this week while you can. I find that makes the sucky af time easier on me! Vent all you need to:) xoxox


----------



## lauren10

Lisa i'm sorry about AF. :( My periods were always like that my whole life! i'd have to change my tampon like every 1-2 hours for the first couple days and get so sick. 

the 3D scans won't mess up the gender...because they can see soft tissue really well, so definitely do it! I got some of DD and they were really cool. UC baby does a live webcast so our families in Boston, Georgia and Cape Breton could all watch!! 

I think it's ok to buy the stuff...just leave the tags on until your u/s later on! easy! 

DD and I are both much better...finally...thanks for asking :)


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Lauren glad ur feeling all tip top shape!!

Do i also have to keep all of my receipts??? Cuz i'm not sure if just the tags would b enough..


----------



## lauren10

oh yeah, do that too :) so you get the price you paid for it if you have to return. I'm sure the chances are small that they'll make a mistake, but that would be terrible getting stuck!


----------



## Twinkie210

Honestly I wouldn't worry, think about all the people you know that find out the gender and how many people they are wrong on. That percentage is super low. But to answer your question Jessy, it depends on the store, some take things back with just tags, some you need the receipt.


----------



## Twinkie210

I shouldn't admit this, but I am passing some serious gas in my cube. I hope no one comes to talk to me after a little stink bomb, LOL. I normally would cover up with my blanket to prevent the stank from spreading, but it is like 80 degrees in here still, I can't use a blanket today!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie :haha: I know how you feel....like a man almost! LMAO...you stink away girlie, its your God given right!!! Does anyone know in your office yet or are you waiting for next week? I can't wait to see your cute lil bump tmmr :happydance:

Lauren great idea sweetie! We can shopy away just don't cut tags or throw receipts till after the 3D scan or last Dr. u/s I guess! God I can't wait to be washing tiny baby clothes!!!

Kim how you feeling girl? Can't wait for you to test!!!! xoxo

Jessy I've seen some people post on fb and its really quite incredible! I think I'll call now just to see what week they suggest and maybe make an appointment! Oh also I just called for my pre-natal classes and was a little late...barley squeezed me in! Maybe you wanna check that out in your area if you plan on doing it ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Hehehe thanks Lisette! Everyone knows in my office now, I told the people I work closely with after my first U/S (they all know about my MC, so they knew we were trying) some had guessed before I told them because I was sick everyday and eating dry toast for breakfast. The rest of the office has guessed now. I am wearing maternity pants to work and it is quite obvious that I am either pregnant or ate wayyy to many cheesburgers ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Ya i know the % is super duper long on how many times they are wrong gender wise so no biggie.

Lisette it's actualy the opposite here they contact me LOL!! Since i already did the first class last time which is eating healthy during ur first trimester i dont have to do that one. Next ones are all the standard and they are in september!!

Stace nahhhh dont feel bad for telling us my new fun is actualy farting like a mofo in the elevator while nobody is around and making goddamnn sure i'm outta there before somebody gets on. That way it will look like that person is the one whole cut some major cheese to others teeeheeeheee evilllllll.


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Stace ur hitting the 12 weeks tomorrow!!!!!! Dayummmmmm time does fly by fast huh?

I'm unsure about how many people here know..i mean since it's all separated office wise they dont always see me runing to the bathroom 5 times a day...and i try to be really quiet when i'm in there cuz i dunno..i dont like hearing others throwing up while i'm peeing...so i keep it quiet...if possible LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

Women tend to be more observent than men in my office. Some of the ladies I told are like, yeah we have know for a couple weeks. I am like really? I thought I was being discrete, LOL. The men I told had no idea. There are probably some that I pass in the hallway that are just too chicken to ask, afraid that I have just put on some weight, ;)


----------



## jessy1101

True true. I'm waiting for my 12 week scan and then i'll probably send out my scan pictures declaring that i'm currently harvesting a little alien LOL.


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL jessy you WOULD send that out!!!!! Happy 7weeks chica :)


----------



## jessy1101

Yup yup it's totaly my style!! Thx for the 7 weeks well wishes! I'm getting up there!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

It's really awesome babe! Just get through a few more and then it's smooth sailing! It will even start to feel fast I promise :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 12 weeks Stacie!!!! WHere did that time go?! 

Happy 7 weeks for yesterday Jess!!

So this is the dress i bought for the wedding next weekend. I really wanted a nice summery flowery dress but they all seem to have sections cut out or no backs etc and my days of going braless are over & no-one wants to see my love-handles haha! So this will have to do....I've got a black flower i can wear in my hair then at night i might dress it up with red shoes & red belt? It's funny coz i skipped right past it on the website but it looks really nice on.
 



Attached Files:







dress.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooo Reese Witherspoon's supposedly preggers, my dh says i look a bit like her! Oooo topic of day alert - which celeb do you look like? My dh looks a bit like Kelly Jones from stereophonics (maybe that's wishful thinking :blush:!!) But my bf says we look like Barbie & Ken haha!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks Em!

I love the dress, it is very formal looking, but still summery! I think red shoes/belt would look cute with it! Isn't it funny how something that you don't think you like, looks completely different on?

I heard that reese was pregnant yesterday. I love her!

I wish there was a celebrity I look like, but there really isn't. People tell me DS looks like Sam Bradford (quarterback from the St. Louis Rams). 

I tried to do a belly shot this morning, but I am wearing a loose fitting shirt so it didn't come out good. I will try to take one this evening or tomorrow ;)


----------



## lauren10

Morning girls! Love that dress Emma! 

I've been told I look like Angie Harmon which is a super duper compliment for me! 

My hubby when he wears a hat is told he looks like Tom Brady (Patriots QB) YUM!!!! My DH is probably 50 pounds skinnier though, lol. I think it's because of his bum chin. So....yup...this is me and DH right here. Hope you like us! hahahahahaha
 



Attached Files:







angie.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 1









tom.jpg
File size: 5.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Morning girls! Love that dress Emma!
> 
> I've been told I look like Angie Harmon which is a super duper compliment for me!
> 
> My hubby when he wears a hat is told he looks like Tom Brady (Patriots QB) YUM!!!! My DH is probably 50 pounds skinnier though, lol. I think it's because of his bum chin. So....yup...this is me and DH right here. Hope you like us! hahahahahaha

Dang Lauren! No wonder why your DD is so stinkin cute!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls, hows everyone

em and kris hows the bding going?

i start clomid AGAIN today woohoo cant wait...:nope:

alot of ppl say i look like brittany murphy. my dh doesnt really get that he looks like a celeb tho..lol


----------



## jessy1101

Good morning to all!!

Emma that dress is super yummmmmm ur gonna look like a hottie in it for sure!!

I've heard that i look a bit like Sandra Bullock which is a nice compliment lololol. Big smile and whatnot.

I woke up sooo many times last night due to stoopid people partying outside so this morning i feel totaly lost and fuzzy. It takes me a few mins to get my head together and be like ok i have to do this this this and this..now...nowwwww...LOL

I've wearing half lenght leggings, a short summer dress and zebra flats today!! It's just the best being able to dress for summer in freakin march!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i find u look like Brittany Murphy too!


----------



## jessy1101

What's everybody doing this weekend?? Exciting uber plans?? LOL


----------



## Krippy

OMG...It is snowing here in BC! Ugghhh! Why won't spring just get here and stay here! I hear you east coasters are getting great weather! So jealous!

BDing is going well...I am pretty sure I ovulated on CD 12 so we did it yesterday to be sure and now in the 2WW. We will still do it today and Saturday but my cervix is low, closed and hard so I am pretty sure I let some eggies go! :)

People have told me that I look like Molly Ringwold (but I think it is because of the red hair) and Evangeline Lily from Lost (I don't see that one but...) You girls decide...these are pics of my and my DH!

Happy 12 weeks Stace! 

Happy 7 weeks Jess!

Time is flying by!
 



Attached Files:







K&S1.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 1









K&S2.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 1









K&S3.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Kris!! And happy official 12 weeks Stace!! When is ur next u/s?

The weather here is freakin incredible!!! Everybody is in shorts and summer dresses and freakin flip flops!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Thx Kris!! And happy official 12 weeks Stace!! When is ur next u/s?
> 
> The weather here is freakin incredible!!! Everybody is in shorts and summer dresses and freakin flip flops!!

Thanks Jessy and everyone else!

I don't have an U/S set up yet :( I see the Dr. next Wednesday, so I am assuming he will tell me if I get a 12 week U/S or if I have to wait for 20 weeks :( 

Our weather is a little cooler today, high of 68, but still warmer than average for March! Unfortunately the heatwave is still continuing in my office building. When I got here this morning it was still 81 in the building! How is that possible when it is cooler outside??? Everyday this week I have went home feeling sick from the heat inside not outside!

Here are some pics of me and DH and DS, you can decide for yourselves who we look like ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris, I can see why they say you look a little like Molly Ringwald, but I think you are wayyy prettier! Your hair is gorgeous! Is it naturally red? My brother has red hair and mine will get some red in it in the summer, so I always wondered if I would have a child with red hair, but I think DH has the dominent genes!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning Chicas :wave:

Awesome pic's you guys!!!!! Obviously you see mine everyday :) I don't think we look like anyone specifically though?

Lauren seriously girlfriend you should definately keep having some beautiful LO's if only to beautify your area a little more ;)

Stacie I know how you feel, I can't stand this muggy heatwave....in my fricken office!!!!! I've been in sleeveless shirts for 3days in a row...I don't have that many Mat tops yet!!!!!! Ohhhh God bless my A/C last night :) Poor H was ina sweatshirt! LOL - Happy 12weeks sweetie! I expect proper tight shirt bump pic tonight missy! No excuses!!!

Kris :wave: can't wait for your 2WW to fly by and it be testing time for you already :) Gorgeous wedding pic's btw!

Jess how you feeling this morning love?

Lisa we need an updated pic of you and H!!! Maybe with cookie in a few more days :) Are you sooo excited now that its close? And a nice long weekend to spend with her will be amazing!!!!!! Hope the Clomid isin't too bad for you this cycle :hugs:

Emma how's AF? All done now I hope? That's one cute little dress girl! I can totally see it dressed up with the red ;)

Crystal where you at girl? Hope you're feeling ok :hugs:

AFM I'm feeling good today! Have a yummy bday lunch with co-workers to look forward to! Greek food :) (Jessy Marathons if you've ever been? Must try next time in Montreal...locations in laval, west island and Decarie Square) Went to my first daycare visit this mroning and I think it went really well! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Krippy

Twinkie210 said:


> Kris, I can see why they say you look a little like Molly Ringwald, but I think you are wayyy prettier! Your hair is gorgeous! Is it naturally red? My brother has red hair and mine will get some red in it in the summer, so I always wondered if I would have a child with red hair, but I think DH has the dominent genes!

Awww Thanks Stace! I am naturally a dirty strawberry blonde but I went RED for my wedding. I loved it but it was so hard to upkeep...getting my hair done every 6 weeks is definitely not affordable!

You are gorgeous Stace! I think you look like Olivia Wilde for sure...something about the eyes!

I also totally understand about dominant genes with my DH being east indian...All of my kids are going to be dark and people are going to think I am their nanny! lol


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lisette~! I hope it flies by too! Can't believe I am here already...AGAIN! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yes sandra jess!!!!! still cuter!

Kris yes but ur way cuter!!

I cant wait for this week to be over, im already cramping from the clomid omg..sucks waaaaa lol

i have my cd 12 follie scan booked mar 31. Please god let this be it omg lol

my cookie 2 days!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww stace cute i just saw urs! :)


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Lisette noooo not greek food i cant even think about it...or feta cheese these days lolol. But at some point when i'm in tip top shape...someday....maybe..LOL..i'll definetly check it out!!

Stace ahhhhh i wish ur scan date was the same as mine that would of been so cool!!

Leese wuv u bunches sweet pea!! Yayyy wonderfull clomid lolol. Maybe ur body has now fully adapted to it and u wont feel all icky goo??? Is that possible? 

I have no progressed to the omggg my boobies walk into the room before i do stage!! Yet the sad thing is that they hurt like a motherfuckerrrr soooo i cant be all hey DH touch this nasty lil bad boy rack...cuz due to pain i may accidently punch him..as a reflex...kinda...LOLOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> OMG Lisette noooo not greek food i cant even think about it...or feta cheese these days lolol. But at some point when i'm in tip top shape...someday....maybe..LOL..i'll definetly check it out!!
> 
> Stace ahhhhh i wish ur scan date was the same as mine that would of been so cool!!
> 
> Leese wuv u bunches sweet pea!! Yayyy wonderfull clomid lolol. Maybe ur body has now fully adapted to it and u wont feel all icky goo??? Is that possible?
> 
> I have no progressed to the omggg my boobies walk into the room before i do stage!! Yet the sad thing is that they hurt like a motherfuckerrrr soooo i cant be all hey DH touch this nasty lil bad boy rack...cuz due to pain i may accidently punch him..as a reflex...kinda...LOLOL.

I wish I had a scan too, but I do see the Dr. that day, sooo... I will hopefully get to hear a heartbeat, so small consolation ;)

People always talk about how big and tender their boobs are, but mine seem kind of normalish. I mean they are slightly bigger, but not really that sensitive. I guess mine are just used to it since they have done this once before???


----------



## jessy1101

That's very possible Stace. I know it can be different with each pregnancy and etc etc. I mean the first time i had nothing. It ended in a mc so that could be why but still nuttinnnnn. And now this time i'm all over the place sick wise and boobie wise and passed out on my office floor wise lolol.

Same thing with how u get some women who arent sick or nauseous or anything during a pregnancy and they have a super healthy baby. Our bodies r weird like that...so weird LOL.


----------



## jkb11

Hi girlies! So I took that blue dye test this am and bfn. Oh well might change but I have started with the usual af symptoms. 
Nice pics girls! Y'all are some sexy ladies;)


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you Kim! :)

Leese...GL with the meds this month girlie!


----------



## lauren10

I'm sorry Kimberly...no AF yet though!


----------



## jessy1101

Still early Kim plenty of time for that to change!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my hubby is sooo cute!

he knew i made a wish list from forever21 bc for some reason we were talking about it lastnight....

i went to ck out something on it to see if something was back in stock and he ordered me my whole wish list!!!!

<3love


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Leese!! I'm totaly jelly!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah!!

it was 3 tunic shirts, 5 dresses & some hair clips and rings...

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

holy shit i just got the BIGGEST hot flash my friend said i turned beat red and i was sweating omg...UHHHHH lol

clomid..love...NOT LOL


----------



## Krippy

So lucky Leese! :) Not for the hot flashes but the clothes! lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lucky girl Leese!

I just got back from curtain shopping with my mum - didn't get any curtains but i got the most gorgeous lampshade for our bedroom - it's made of purpley crystals so when you turn the light on its all sparkly like a disco ball :happydance: It's super girly so i hope dh likes it! And our new bed comes on monday so we are looking forward to some serious bow chicka wow wow!!! Af nearly over - it's been a freaking week!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

We just need some pics from Crystal now...!


----------



## lauren10

That's so sweet Lisa! how nice of him.

I'm hot flashing too...it's a billion degrees in here because it's too early to turn on the air conditioning...even though it's 80 outside!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yayy em!! Sounds great!!!

Where exactly r u in ur cycle?

Kris hows bd hunni!?

I got cookie a personalized tag w her name on it sooo cute and i got her a zebra print carrier & her gate lastnight lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 24 weeks Lauren!

So preggy girls...any nursery plans yet? furniture? decor? I can't wait to see them!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i dont relly have many pictures. i should get some!

when i get cookie i will take some of us together!!!


----------



## Krippy

BDing is great! I will BD again today and Sat to be sure but I am past ovulation...I think! lol It is always such a guessing game!

But O pain are gone...now replaced with lower back pain and some cramps...Hoping to feel some more cramps in about 7 days or so. :)

How are you today Leese? Besides the silly hot flashes!


----------



## NewbieLisette

KIM sorry the test was a BFN sweetie...loads of time my friend! Every little bit crossed!

Em Thank God AF is almost over!!!!! Back on the TTC crazy train ;) Your new sexy lamp shade sounds just PERFECT!!!

Lisa sooo nice of DH...major brownie points for him :)

Lauren hunni HAPPY V-DAY!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- maybe the hot flashes are a good sign that the clomid is working well ;) Oh and I am super jealous of your, there is no way my DH would have ordered all that for me!

Kim- plenty of time to get that BFP!

It is finally cooler than 80 degrees in here (down to 76, yeah!).


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh yes, Lauren V-day! That is a big step! Congrats!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea ill give dh a present tonight....lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks girls!!

im doing okay. just cramping and hot...lol

im sure clomid is going to work. worked the last 2 times..just did catch the damn egg....i gotta come up w a new bd plan, bc obviously its not working, im think of doin it every other day start cd 10...what u think?

how are you girls??!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arrrgggggg 2 more sleeps till Cookie Leese!!!!! :happydance:

BD plan sounds good. dh said to me this morning that he can't wait for my af to be over coz he's starting to get a bit 'full'!!!!!!! I was like erm, well you better have a clear out then coz i don't want old ones that have been in there all week and have probably mutated and grown extra tails and stuff :haha:


----------



## crystalclaro

hi everyone.... 
as for celebrity look a likes , I always get Christina Rici and when my hair is curly I use to get Heather Grahm all the time./Users/cj/Desktop/372765_605440972_789926417_n.jpg
I'm not sure how to post pics in here.....

sorry I have been a little quiet the last few days... just poking my boobs making sure they r still sore... got a little bit sad because they seem less full today... thats fine right? they always seem to hurt more in the evening and be more full in the evening but mornings not so bad.


----------



## Krippy

Awesome for the fullness...Tell him don't worry soon he will be..."Awwww hunny...I feel kind of empty!" lol


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 24 weeks dear sweet Lauren!! And OMFG it's the exact same thing in my building!! The way it works is that the air conditionning is programmed in to only start in april. And the *******ss say they cant bypass the system soooo it's over 30 degrees in our office building with a crap load of people full of sweat marks!!! Ewwwwwww!! The good news is that i dont have any...that i have noticed thank god. How gross is that?? Under boobie sweat stains????? NASTY!!!

Pffff r u kidding me i already have my nursery decorations and themes all picked out for baby boy and baby girl. I am ready!!! It's hard enough not gettin my shop on...i might get a few teensy things after my 12 weeks...in yellow and green naturaly.

Ooooo DH is feelin uber full?? Make sure he does a...cleanse...to relieve the oldys that have now turned to mold and have no potentiel wiggle left in them..poor little spermies it really is a job to make contact with eggy huh??

Leese u better give him a lil somethin somethin real good for all that shopping!


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> hi everyone....
> as for celebrity look a likes , I always get Christina Rici and when my hair is curly I use to get Heather Grahm all the time./Users/cj/Desktop/372765_605440972_789926417_n.jpg
> I'm not sure how to post pics in here.....
> 
> sorry I have been a little quiet the last few days... just poking my boobs making sure they r still sore... got a little bit sad because they seem less full today... thats fine right? they always seem to hurt more in the evening and be more full in the evening but mornings not so bad.

Crystal I think that is fine. My boobs are only a little fuller and not really that sore. I think that once you have had a baby before your boobs don't react the same way to the hormones.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I wanna know themes Jess!!I want pictures!




(omg we are almost page 1000!!!!)


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal no worries about boobage and boobie pains. Sometimes ur body gets right into the hcg upgrades without anyproblemes. They say it's what causes tons of ms in some women and those who have hardly anything it's due to their wonderfull bodies adapting right away. Ditto for all the preggy symptoms. It just depends on u.

I feel like there is some who have not many symptoms and all if fine. Some who are nomal symptom wise and fine. And then some who r...let's just say within the throws of all time blown outta proportions and fine also. U know extreme boobaliciousness that are sweeeet but so painfull i have trouble keepin my shirt on daily, throwing up about....70 times a day (ok i overexagerate that one but u know..u get the idea) and almost accidently falling asleep on my office floor at least twice a week (thank god for doors and nobody being able to see that). Oooo and the poopage blockage with gas cramps like a MOFO....My dr has pretty much confirmed that my body is just not being able to get normalized with the hcg...i am now afraid to have to take antibiotics for a whole 9 months...totaly worth it but scary non the less..


----------



## crystalclaro

Twinkie210 said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone....
> as for celebrity look a likes , I always get Christina Rici and when my hair is curly I use to get Heather Grahm all the time./Users/cj/Desktop/372765_605440972_789926417_n.jpg
> I'm not sure how to post pics in here.....
> 
> sorry I have been a little quiet the last few days... just poking my boobs making sure they r still sore... got a little bit sad because they seem less full today... thats fine right? they always seem to hurt more in the evening and be more full in the evening but mornings not so bad.
> 
> Crystal I think that is fine. My boobs are only a little fuller and not really that sore. I think that once you have had a baby before your boobs don't react the same way to the hormones.Click to expand...

thanks :) i should stop worrying as I feel deep inside that this baby is ok as if God told me to not worry.
The MC I knew something was off I woke up and had no sore boobs and then I was freaking out because I had not read any books to the baby yet, so I finally found a book and sat down on the couch to read to the baby, i cried through the whole story and just new the baby was gone, I then went to POAS and sure enough it was negative, blood test later confirmed it at the hospital. But it all started with the boobs... I guess thats why I'm worrying . (trying to listen to God more than I listen to my own thoughts of panic and doubt)


----------



## lauren10

Thanks so much girls ! :) 

I haven't done anything to the baby room since we will probably be moving! What a procrastinator. 

I'm soo close to removing my pants because it's too fucking hot in here and I don't give a shit!! (Kristin....when I swear...I really swear!! haha)


----------



## lauren10

crystal both with my pregnancies and mc i had nearly no symptoms and no indicators....don't worry honey, it really doesn't mean anything!

Lisa i'm excited to get lots of puppy pictures from you. i love pet babies! 

jessy let's hear about your themes


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so basicly i love all things strippes and polka dots paint wise. Hald wall or 1 wall of each and 2 normal walls is what i'm going for. I love the whole pink for girl and blue for boy.

Right now girl room i want to do stripes and dots a bit like this. Not quite the same colors or anything but u guys get the idea.


And the themes i'm going for sorrounding the bedding that i really like so far [/ATTACH]
 



Attached Files:







Girl1.jpg
File size: 212.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessy1101

Boy room ditto for polka dots and stripes


And the bedding i'm lovin so far


----------



## jessy1101

As you guys can see i love google and planning and all things recherche for things i love lololol.

Thankfully DH likes the same things too. We're not really fans of very neutral colors all over the room. It really depends on the person that's all. Althought nuttin too booom and flashy..must be hard to sleep in all the time no?? Electric pink from ceiling to floor would kinda freak me out...or acidy blue...ishhh..


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the room ideas Jessy! Sooo cute. I think I am just going to wait to plan room ideas until I know one way or the other. (Watch this little stinker have it's legs crossed!)


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOOHOO!!!!! YAY PAGE 1000!!!!! Awesome pics Jessy...I'm dying of laughter cuz we are sooo similar!!! I'll try to post some of my pic's so far :)

Emma you tell ur DH he's gonna be begging for mercy soon ;)

Crystal I agree with the girls I had no symptoms a lot of the time and everything was a ok! Like you I had a feeling the night before and morning of my u/s and just cryed my heart out....you KNOW deep down everything is a ok sweetie! Stop poking ur poor boobies ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh but see i love looking at both concepts!! Boy rooms and girl rooms are just adorable so i love fooing threw google to come up with things i like!

Lisette yayyy on being so alike! Althought i do admit i kinda figured with both of our personnalities and lovin the same things chica!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Definately ;) I can't post cuz they are on a word document!!!! Any idea's techies out there?


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Definately ;) I can't post cuz they are on a word document!!!! Any idea's techies out there?

Google exactly what u like and you'll probably find them. Then just copy poaste on whatever ur on!

Or better yet just describe for now what ur into! Colors decorations themes etc etc.


----------



## MrsMoo72

These are the bedding my ds has & he has the curtains etc to match the cream & blue set
 



Attached Files:







r1.jpg
File size: 61.2 KB
Views: 1









r2.jpg
File size: 82.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jessy1101

Em they are super cute!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Super cute Emma :) I actually LOVE the boy stuff for rooms!!!

Ok lemme try to find my pics to show you guys!


----------



## MrsMoo72

ok this would scare the shit out of me!!!
 



Attached Files:







Unisex8.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsMoo72

I want this.....
 



Attached Files:







kids-rooms-nursery-decorating-ideas-1.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessy1101

Emma u want twins????

Agreed for the horse..jesus..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Any kind of live baby would do at this point :thumbup: And i totally want the carousel....for myself :blush: And i've just seen one with a pumpkin carriage...I want that too!


----------



## keepthefaithx

girl at work just announced her daughter is pregnant...fml.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> girl at work just announced her daughter is pregnant...fml.

Ahhh Leese i'm sorry. I'm here for u sweety :hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma whats w the horse room. lololo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok ladies...here's what I can remember :)

https://pinterest.com/pin/88312842662938154/

https://pinterest.com/pin/88312842662938075/

https://pinterest.com/pin/88312842662471912/

https://pinterest.com/pin/88312842662471278/

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/car/carc614bed.html

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/kli/klica2208bed4.html

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/kli/klica2208bed4.html

https://www.potterybarnkids.com/room/rom/romnur/romnurgab/


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks jess...i just like went in to br and tried not to cry...

i do good. then other ppl get pregnant or have babies and it gets ruined...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma LMAO :haha:

Leese i'm sorry chica! Gonna be you announcing real soon baby :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lisette 

i try and be as confident as can be every month and hopeful etc... and i just get let down all the time...maybe i should just expect nothing all the time


----------



## MrsMoo72

Those are beautiful Lisette, you have very classy sophisticated taste!

Lisa :hugs: Everyone needs to stop getting up the duff till the rest of us PUPO's do ok????!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa hunni its totally normal what ur feeling and its normal and OK to be hopeful and positive every month....unfortunately sometimes we don't understand it and it makes no sense...like WHY US? Why do we have to suffer loss and wait and try so hard...I don't know sweetie...its just God's way...we don't get to question it unfortunately! If I had to guess know I'd say we gonna all have the ubber cutest, smartest little rainbow babies there ever were :) :) :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I just hate the fact that the clomid is working and im still not pregnant....thats the hardest part, like whyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## NewbieLisette

I know Leese 

Ok you guys need a laugh???? So my ubber annoying DI&K of a boss is doing the annual employee survey he has been dragging his feet on and he yells out to me:

"Am I a visable minority?" (He's a short type A looking Jewish guy) 

So I'm LMAO saying "ummmmm no not really Rob....can anyone tell your Jewish by looking at you....well yea maybe they can" :haha: :haha: :haha:

He got really quiet.......


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, Lisette!


----------



## Krippy

lauren10 said:


> Thanks so much girls ! :)
> 
> I haven't done anything to the baby room since we will probably be moving! What a procrastinator.
> 
> I'm soo close to removing my pants because it's too fucking hot in here and I don't give a shit!! (Kristin....when I swear...I really swear!! haha)

Hahahaha! I love potty mouths!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm sitting here giggling away and he's cursing...."How much F*%$% longer is this dam thing???? Lisette....my screen is frozen now!!!" Seriously Karama is a BI&TCH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol lisette


----------



## NewbieLisette

Krippy said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much girls ! :)
> 
> I haven't done anything to the baby room since we will probably be moving! What a procrastinator.
> 
> I'm soo close to removing my pants because it's too fucking hot in here and I don't give a shit!! (Kristin....when I swear...I really swear!! haha)
> 
> Hahahaha! I love potty mouths!Click to expand...

:haha: :haha: :haha: How did I miss this???!!!!!! Lauren I'd love a shot of that!!!!! Like just bottomless in ur cubicle!!!!! I'm almost there myself!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

now shes sitting next to me talking about it...go awayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I just farted in my cubicle and then the lady that sits across from me came in to ask a question. Hope she couldn't smell my stinky man fart ;) This baby is giving m some serious gas!


----------



## Krippy

Awww Leese...so tough! Sorry hun!

It snowed major this morning and now it is sunny and hot out! What the heck is going on? lol

Love all the room ideas! Love murals on walls of kids rooms...Once they grow out of them you just paint right over and start again! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Crazy weather hun Kris!!!! It has started to pour here and going from 30 yesterday to 15 or lower today and into the weekend!!!! Talk about perfect storm to getting sick again :(

Lisa hunni time to go home yet???


----------



## Krippy

hahaha! Stace...you stinker~!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i leave at 7 tonight. kill me! lol

i had a patient come in who spoke not 1 word of english. i told her to call tmaro "call manana" lol for girls to speak spanish. going back n forth w me.."maam, no espanol" kept going....

i kept saying maam please call manana, like really what else would i say? i dont know spanish! lol

she starts staring at me and calls me a puta estupida or how ever you spell it STUPID BITCH...

so i looked at her im like yea i understand that one. right back at ya lol but im sure she didnt even know what i was saying lol

like ppl can be so mean!


----------



## keepthefaithx

its funny when people from out of state come in. they comment on my accent, lol

its just natural to me haha


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette teehee karma!! And love all ur choices we have the exact same taste!!

Leese omfg she said that??? Want me to go knock that puta out???? Pfffff she just needs a good penis slap in da face me thinks. Un esti de bon coup de penis tabarnak grrr...oops sorry bit of french there.

Stace holy hell batman ur a lil farter!!! I find it so satisfying when u have cramps and let one deep good one rip. It feels amazing!!

OMFG im catching me some VD tonight!! Mmhhmm Damon salty goodness..im pissed tho that they are going on another freakin 2 week hiatus after tonight seriously wtf????!!?!!


----------



## Krippy

What...Another hiatus for VD? Why are they doing this to us!?!?!


----------



## jessy1101

I have no clue Kris but it pisses me off damnit. R u watching it now???


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> I have no clue Kris but it pisses me off damnit. R u watching it now???

No I am way behind you in time and it only airs on CTV2 here which I can only watch online! Going to be watching it tonight...so no spoilers~!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im having major nesting for cookie...LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Good jOb u told me kris i was about to go on a spoilery rant..u must tell me when u see it!

Lolol leese ur a total cutie nesting for cookie


----------



## Krippy

We will def talk about tomorrow morning! I will let you know when I have watched...Glad you are ranting, must be either good or bad! lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

No VD spoilers pls im only just starting season 3!!!! Is it just me or did Jeremy get kinda cute all of a sudden???! It's jus me isn't it......?


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, as promised here is a shot of my super huge 12 week bump. I used to have a nice flat tummy, but nope now it is all popped out. And I have only gained 2 lbs, so I don't know where it all came from???? LOL. My mom bought me a cute maternity outfit, but I had to return it for a bigger size, LOL. I am going to be the biggest cow ever come August and September!


----------



## keepthefaithx

nice bump stace! very cute


----------



## keepthefaithx

1 more day til my daughter comes..lol


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> 1 more day til my daughter comes..lol

I bet you are sooo excited! Can't wait to see more pictures of her!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Friday girlies!!!

Stacie you look great girlie! Nice and PG, no doubts, no bloat or chub just round and PG :) LOVE IT!!!!

Lisa how you feeling today? Last day before little cookie comes and changes your life :) Is H super excited too? Can't wait to see pics as well!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Stace that's a super cute bump!! U r not a cow silly lololol. A girl here at work actualy gained 15 pounds her first trimester!! And her dr was freakin out cuz it's not healthy and etc etc. Her last day of work is actualy today and so far she's gained over 60 pounds...and she still has almost a month to go before her due date...so ya..

Emma noooo i agree Jeremy is lookin mhhh hmmmmhhh lately! And hurry up we have tons of spoilers to talk about!! At least ur at season 3 now...we're u shocked by season 2 ending????

Leese ur getting Cookie tomorrow!! When do u go pick her up??? What's the first thing ur going to do when u get home???

TFGIFF to all!!!


----------



## jkb11

Hi chicas! Yay cookies coming!!! I want to see pics too! 
Adorable baby bump stace! 
We need a bfp for march ...is anyone left that's possible? If not we are gonna rock out April right girls! ? !


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL Jessy, I kind of look like a cow in real life, but I don't care ;) I tried this maternity dress on last night because I have Easter, a baptism for my niece's, and a wedding to go to in the next couple months, so I need a dress. Well this dress was the kind that tie in back, just under your boobs. OMG I looked like I was 6 months pregnant! My mom was like "No, I wouldn't buy that one" LOL. Besides it was all these pastel colors that made me look ghostly white! I guess I will be doing some online shopping for a dress.

I gained 39 lbs with Logan, but he was almost 9lbs, so I am sure I lost over 20 just delivering! I was back to my normal weight in 6 weeks. I have a feeling this one will take longer ;)

I agree TGIF!!! I am going out for lunch today and can't wait. I am missing our 80 degree weather though :( but I guess I will settle for 60 in March.


----------



## Krippy

Awesome bump pic Stace! I know what you mean but feeling like a cow. My RJ was 9 pounds 10 ounces...He was so heavy! You look beautiful!

Back from my spin class...I am sooooo tired! Thank goodness it is Friday lol

Now off to watch VD from last night! Hope it is a good one Stace!


----------



## Krippy

I won't be testing until April 3rd so I think March is out for all of us but Crystal got her BFP this month!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im sooo excited!

the only thing that totally sucks is that literally as soon as i get home from picking her up in jersey i have my husbands god daughters bday party. i have to leave as soon as we get back....SOO UPSET. so shes sleeping at my moms, then sunday i have a freaking wedding, sleeping there again!!!! i hate that i cant have my girl the first 2 days i get her.....

i took off monday & tuesday to be w her. i gotta sign her up at petsmart for insurance and we will go for walks and i hope potty training will go well..lol

im guna charge my camera tonight & tell my mom to take mad pictures, especially her first bath..etc. lol

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

im getting my trigger (hopefully fxd) on mar 31. so i would be able to test by blood work at 8dpo so...april 9/10!

cant freakin wait


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> im sooo excited!
> 
> the only thing that totally sucks is that literally as soon as i get home from picking her up in jersey i have my husbands god daughters bday party. i have to leave as soon as we get back....SOO UPSET. so shes sleeping at my moms, then sunday i have a freaking wedding, sleeping there again!!!! i hate that i cant have my girl the first 2 days i get her.....
> 
> i took off monday & tuesday to be w her. i gotta sign her up at petsmart for insurance and we will go for walks and i hope potty training will go well..lol
> 
> im guna charge my camera tonight & tell my mom to take mad pictures, especially her first bath..etc. lol
> 
> :)

You are sooo cute with her! She will be tired and sleep alot while you are gone anyway. Besides dogs are so lovable, she will bee so glad to see you when you get home!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> im getting my trigger (hopefully fxd) on mar 31. so i would be able to test by blood work at 8dpo so...april 9/10!
> 
> cant freakin wait

A late Easter present!


----------



## Twinkie210

Has anyone talked to Rach lately? I was just wondering how she was doing? I know she posted on St. Patty's day.


----------



## jessy1101

I havent heard from her. I hope she's doing ok.


----------



## jkb11

That's right! For some reason I was thinking crystals was in late feb .... 

Y'all I'm so excited my hubby just called and asked me if I wanted a yorkie puppy!!!!!! A guy that works with him just offered him one !!! Leese , so I get a girl too!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Kim that's awsome!!! Ur gonna b a fur mommy too lolol.


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow we are on a streak of fur babies!


----------



## Twinkie210

Is it bad that I am counting down the minutes until lunch time??? We are going out to one of my favorite places, a little custard place that sells soups and sandwhiches. Todays special is black bean soup, chicken quesadilla, and french silk custard! Mmmm I am hungry just thinking about it. I was good and had cherios and strawberries for breakfast, so i think that counteracts the frozen custard right?


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Stacie not bad at all! I'm sitting here doing the same :) Have lots of snacks on hand so you don't get headaches like me!

Kim congrats on being a fur mommy soon too! WOOHOO!!!! Did The witch get you? I think you should be our second BFP this month :)

Kris :wave: sooo proud of you girlie! Spin class hun?! Becoming quite the workout queen around here!!! Hope you caught that eggy and can just become a slacker again soon ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg kim so happy for you!!!

Yay fur mommies unite lolo

:)

i pmed rach the other day no response...hmm hope she okay tooo


i hope stace. That would be great. My edd would be christmas!

How is everyone doing!?


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Omg kim so happy for you!!!
> 
> Yay fur mommies unite lolo
> 
> :)
> 
> i pmed rach the other day no response...hmm hope she okay tooo
> 
> 
> i hope stace. That would be great. My edd would be christmas!
> 
> How is everyone doing!?

Oh if you would have tested one day earlier you could have had a BFP on Easter and a due date of Christmas! That would have to mean something to the man upstairs!


----------



## Krippy

Holy [email protected]%* Bomb Jess! Is Ian every smoldering in this episode!!!

Yaaahhh Kim for the new fur baby! Love yorkies...so precious!

Thanks Lisette! I have lost 5 pounds already...been 3 weeks and going hard! I need something to keep my mind off of not being a mommy right now.

Hi Leese and Stace!


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> Holy [email protected]%* Bomb Jess! Is Ian every smoldering in this episode!!!
> 
> Yaaahhh Kim for the new fur baby! Love yorkies...so precious!
> 
> Thanks Lisette! I have lost 5 pounds already...been 3 weeks and going hard! I need something to keep my mind off of not being a mommy right now.
> 
> Hi Leese and Stace!

Kris great job with the weight loss! I know how hard it is!

Just wanted to say that you will forever be a Mommy to your two angels :hugs:, so you are a Mommy, we all are. But I know what you mean, I just hope it is not long until you get a baby you get to take home!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Stace! I know I am a mommy still...some days are just so much harder than others. Almost started crying in spin class today...good thing the sweat covered it up! lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay one more day till cookie!!!

So dh doesn't like my girly lampshade :nope: He says it looks like a Barbie disco ball.......So i said we'll put some Barry White on and get to bow chicka wow wow!!! I've said we'll just see what it looks like when the furniture comes on monday. I live with 3 boys godammnit and i want something girly in my house :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

:hugs: Kris, fingers crossed for this month for you - what dpo are you?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oo oo oo oo i almost forgot......drumroll please.....af finished this morn so i'm officially back to ttc!!!!!! :happydance: Off to change my status thingy....


----------



## Krippy

Hey Em...I am either 1 DPO or 3DPO...Can't decide lol I am going to test on April 3rd as that will be either 12 DPO or 14DPO. FXd crossed the time goes by fast!

I say yes to the Barbie lamp shade...lol I girls gotta do what a girls gotta do when she stuck in a house full of boys!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAHOOOO EMMA :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

WooHoo Em! CD 1...TTC better watch out! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fingers crossed for you! I'll be testing the week after you i think around the 11th which is my nephew's bday so that would be nice for a bfp!

Kim - what you gonna call your pooch?


----------



## MrsMoo72

No Kris i started spotting last thurs then flow last sat so i'm CD 7/9 depending when i count from! Should be ov'ing sometime wed-sun next week and since our new bed comes on monday......:sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Krippy

That is even better...Duh...I knew that. I think I have Friday brain...It has turned off for the weekend already! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay emma so happy for ya!

Kris awsome on weight loss!!! How are you doing w ttc???


----------



## keepthefaithx

major hot flashes omgg..i wanna stick my whole body in a freezer!


----------



## Krippy

We are doing well...I am either 1 DPO or DPO. That is why my ticker is in between bc I don't have a clue. One more BD on Saturday for good measure and then the 2WW...

:) Excited for you to get Cookie tomorrow...So much fun!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay i hope march/april is all of our months!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooo just rung about my car & they said I might be able to pick it up a week on Monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Eek!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok guys what u think of this bd plan

lets say i get my shot on sat mar 31. bd on the 29th, 31, 1, 2, 3.

they say you o with in 12-36 hours of the shot- i wanted to get a bd in before the shot but not the night before to save up spermies

what u guys think??

thanks xo


----------



## jessy1101

Woohoooo Emma get down with ya bad self chica!! And wtf how is it a barbie lamp shade??? I swear men are weird they expect to have their man cave to their liking but as soon as u put something in that has a lil pink or purple it's like omgggg this makes the house look gay! WEIRDOS!

Kris OMFG i know right?? Ian is just...too much and too hot to handle sometimes...correction all the time!

Stace of course it's not bad to b counting down for lunch! I was soo happy since i went with my baby brother to lunch at Tutti Frutti which is a breakfast place cuz i really wanted a chocolate covered crepes with strawberries and bananas so yay happy happy...and then guess what? Beanster decided that he does not like the same things mommy likes and my delicious lunch was mostly enjoyed by the office toilet cubicle..FML lololol

Anywhoo it's gorgeous here still which yay!!! Rain all freakin weekend tho damn grrrrrrrrrr...I've got a pizza night at friends place tonight and then we're going out to a pool hall tomorrow night with some other friends. It's sooo weird tho not to be drinking. It's not that it's hard it's just weird u know?


----------



## jessy1101

Awsome car news Em!!

And Lisa i think that's an excellent bd plan!


----------



## Krippy

That sounds good Leese! I wanted to BD every day too but I was worried about sperm so...I decided that I would every day but first in the morning and the next day at night to give me DH a chance to get spermed up lol

I hope that this is our month too hun!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yikes girlies! I just got a phone call from my Mom, my son only had a half day of school today and I forgot about it so she didn't know, so DS got left at school. He walked across the street and was sitting on my sister's porch. Her neighbors called my Mom :( Feeling like such a bad Mom today!


----------



## jkb11

Lisa the plan looks great to me but obviously I'm no expert. Lol I would ask your doctor to suggest a schedule based on his patients success with it:) 
I haven't thought of a name yet. But our other doggies name is Bentley we have had a Bella, and a Lola before. Any suggestions


----------



## jkb11

Stace!!! Just read about your ds! Don't be hard on yourself we are only human. But WHY did his school not call someone to come get him!!!! They just let him take off walking!


----------



## jessy1101

I agree with Kim the school should of called! Do not blame urself sweety ur an awsome mommy.


----------



## Twinkie210

He walks everyday and my Mom (or me when I am off) picks him up across the street. It isn't as bad as it sounds my sister lives literally across the street from the school and I usually park in her driveway when I pick him up. I just feel so bad for him. I think he was really upset :(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaawww Stacie :( Poor little guy! I'm sure he'll forgive mommy, it happens to the best of us :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

OMG is this work day ovaaaa??????? I hate the last 10 mins it takes forever for it to finaly b done grrrrrrr


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy how you feeling hunni?

how is everyone?!?!?!!

whats the plan for weekend?


----------



## babydust818

Just wanted to drop in and say hey. Hope y'all have a good weekend. I should be O'ing tmrw or Sunday! Let's see if Mesina was right about this month.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all how r u!!

Aww stace i kno u feel bad hunni bit it does happen im sure ds will be okay! Ur a good mommy!

Aw kim love those names let me kno wen u decide
 
So my friends sister had to go to hospital shes 32 weeks n pretty much going into labor..hipefully she can last another cuple weeks bc they aaid the babiee lungs arent ready yet... I hope everything works outt..scarryyyy


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- good to hear from you! Good Luck catching that egg!

Lisa- I hope your friends sis can hang in a couple more weeks.


----------



## jessy1101

Rach super happy to see u!! Praying u catch that eggy this cycle!! So far Mesina was right about november being a baby month for me but instead of conceiving it s my due date month lolol does that still count??? I say it does..

Leese wow scary really hoping everything will b fine and they ll b able to stabilize her for a fee more weeks. She s definetly gonna have to go on bed rest tho right?

How is everybody today?? Oooo it s Cookie pick up day!! Super happy for u Lisa!! Did everybody have a good friday night? I made the mistake of drinking a glass of vegetable juice after dinner and let s just say beanster was not a fan..at all..lololol im gettin use to what i can and cant eat..gettin there slowly but surely. Sad thing was that we were at friends place and i hate to abuse their toilet..i hate doing that lolol but when u gotta go u gotta go!

Today will b major cleaning household day yayyyyyy


----------



## MrsMoo72

Morning Girlies!!

Rach - great to see you, we miss you :hugs: Everything crossed for this cycle, see you in the 2ww!!

I have spent the morning cleaning, then my SIL called with nephew2 so we walked to the park and nephew1 & BIL met us there after football training. Then we came back here & had hot dogs for lunch mmmmmm! I've just put ds down for a nap so gonna have a little me time, maybe watch some VD?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

KIm - did i miss it? Did the witch get ya or......????


----------



## keepthefaithx

Cookie day lol soo freaking excited !! Woohooo i will try n post pics tmarooo


----------



## jkb11

:( witch got me last night. Sucks. Onto next month:)


----------



## Krippy

Damn witch...Sorry to hear Kim! Thinking of you!


----------



## lauren10

Hi beautiful ladies,

Kim sorry about AF sweetie...this next cycle!! xxx

yay for Cookie!!! can't wait to see pics, she's so cute. I'm such an animal person.

So 3 days I've had my house ad up and no one wants to see it!!!! wahhh!!!! am I being impatient?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- where are the pics ;)

Lauren- That maybe slightly impatient, but I understand you frustration, especially since you are on a tight schedule!

I got to work and it was 82 in our building again! Luckily it has cooled off some, but this is going to be a long summer! I am sitting here eating sour cream and cheddar ruffles for second breakfast, LOL. (I did have a bowl of cheerios at home, so I am assuming the good counteracts the bad right?) 

2 more days until our Dr. appointments Lisette and Jessy!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning PUPO's :wave:

How was everyone's weekend?

I'm soooo sorry Kim :hugs:

Lisa can't wait for cookie updates :)

Lauren hunni I would be the exact same way but having been a buyer recently I can tell you people tend to browse a lot and then make notes, talk to their husbands, drive by and THEN call and wanna pounce NOW! Fingers crossed they all come flooding in for ya this week! 

Stacie I was and still am excited for Wenesday's check up but I got on the scale this morning and now kinda afraid!!!! Eeeekkkkk!!!!! Well I'm still a little under a pound a week but considering I was high to start I'm afraid of what my Dr will say!!! hope the LO is doing good in there...all that matters right :) Will you have an u/s afterall? Maybe you can bribe with goodies or something! LOL


----------



## lauren10

hehe...good point girls. I'm trying to be patient! 

all 3 of you have appts this week? awesome! can't wait to hear the good news. xxxx

Rach good luck this cycle honey! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Krippy

I feel exhausted this morning...I was supposed to go work out but I just couldn't, slept an extra hour instead! Think I am getting sick, have a sore throat and feel icky!

Other wise I am good. RJ would have been 6 months old today...not really sure how I feel about that. Sad bc he isn't here and amazed that it has already been 6 months. It sometimes feels like yesterday that I held my son in my arms and it also feels like so long ago. ummmm...idk, we will see how the day goes.

How is everyone else? How was the weekend?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kris honey :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sure your beautiful boy is smiling down watching over you and ready to send you your rainbow baby! Feeling like you're getting sick is a wonderful sign my friend! Rest lots and feel free to talk and lean on us anytime you like ok :)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lis! Really appreciate it! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- sorry about the sad milestone today. Take it easy. I am hoping RJ gets his baby brother or sister really soon!

Lisette- I wouldn't worry too much about what the Dr is going to think. My Dr. never said one word about my weight when I was pregnant with DS (and I gained almost 40 with him). I was a little concerned initially by my growing belly this time around, but I have only gained 2 lbs total so far so I am thinking I am still on track. As long as that baby is doing well I am sure your doc will be happy!

I am so incredibly nervous about my appt. I know I have no reason to be, but it is crazy how emotions take over. I am just terrified that I will go and he will say he can't find a heart beat. But once I hear the heartbeat I will know I successfully completed the first trimester!


----------



## lauren10

Aw Kristin I'm so sorry honey...sending you lots of hugs. xxxxx Do you talk to him lots? He's the best guardian angel you could have and I'm sure he's so proud of you. 

My angel's due date is Thursday this week. It's a bag of mixed emotions! 

Stacie your appt will go great, I know it! I can understand the nerves though, absolutely!


----------



## Krippy

I pray lots to him to watch over us and I think about him all the time...I just didn't think that I would be so emotional today.

Thinking about you this week Lauren! :)

GL at your appt Stace! It will go splendidly!


----------



## jessy1101

Kris i'm so sorry ur hurting hunny. But i'm sending you tons of positive vibes and pray for u bunches. Everything will work out i promiss.

Kim stoopid evil AF! CRossing fingers u catch the eggy this cycle for sure!

Leese deets on Cookie????

Lauren now now chica dont worry 3 days is not really long right??

Stace i know exactly how u feel!! I'm terrified that on wednesday they wont be able to see the heartbeat like at my 6 week scan...i just want it to get here right now!!! Plus it's at 3:30 in the afternoon soooo that day is gonna drag by sooo much. Hope u can also get a scan!! 

How is everybody doing?? My weekend went by so fast! Went to friends place friday night...was sick. Went bowling with other friends sat night..was really REALLY sick i'll never be able to enjoy sal and vinegar chips for the rest of my life SOB...EVILLLLL..and then sunday was a chill quiet day with my medication kicking in really fast so that was nice!

Today work is freakin cray cray! It'S our end of the financial year this week so everything has to be done and closed and whaaaa not enough time..must fonction must function..


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette i wouldnt worry either about ur app i'm pretty sure it will be fine! What time is it at??


----------



## Krippy

So many appts this week! GL to you Jessy! It will be a great appt and that little heart will be beating so strong but I can understand how you are all nervous! Being pregnant will never be the same again for any of us...Thank goodness we are surrounded by our PUPOs who know exactly how we feel!

Sending you all positive vibes and support :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy, mine isn't until 2:00 so I will have to sit though a long day at work waiting too! It will be torture!


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Kris! I find that after you've had a mc u just become so jadded with the whole TTC and pregnancy thing. Yes i do feel everything will work out this time but it's like there is always this tinny voice in the back of my head that's like ya but you thought everything would work out last time and it didnt and etc etc.

Basicly u gotta try and kick that little voice's asss and just not listen to it. We'Re supose to be able to enjoy pregnancy and be happy. Just sometimes easier said then done huh?


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Stace why do they do this to us??? Actualy lolol it'S sad but i have nobody to blame but myself..i'm the one that asked for that time lolol. I'm just sooo booked up work wise and i wanted to be able to take off after my app sooo 3:30 was the easiest for me lolol.

My bad my bad..


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! Hope everybody is doing great! It's so nice outside today I tk da and I will go for a bike ride when he gets outta school. 
Kristen hugs honey. I'm sorry today is difficult. We are here for you. Xoxo. All RJ ever felt was your love. He was blessed to have you and you were blessed to have him. I'm sorry the time was so short. 
Lisa! How's your sweet cookie ? 
Lauren- hope your home sells fast for you. I'm not sure how the market is there but in the u.s. it is so slow. I think it helps so much to have an Mls. Because so many people look online. 
Jess- glad but sorry your ms is sooo bad. ;) 
Lisette- I think the drs main concern would be for gestational diabetes so as long as you don't have a family history he may let you slide. It's still early on tho girl so I wouldn't worry about it. I'm sure your good.


----------



## jkb11

Stace- I'm sure your gonna hear that lil heartbeat beating strong!!! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww girlies I know the nerves are getting the better of us now eh! Its gonna be a great day you'll see :) I absolutely made my appt for 9am! I'll keep you guys sane after I get told off! LOL I hope she'll let me hear the hb atleast since I don't have a scan for sure! Oh and good news...according to the internet I'm below average on the weight gain so far! WOOHOOO! I'll make sure to tell the Dr as such ;) https://www.baby2see.com/pregnancy_weight_calculator.html

Kim sweetie how you holding up? I hope the witch isin't too bad for ya :hugs:

Kris sweetie you are an incredibly strong woman and you inspire me to keep my chin up. If you can, we all can :) I hope your little angel sends you lots of love today that you can feel to keep you warm! xxxxx


----------



## lauren10

Good Lisette! Honestly don't worry about numbers...as long as you and the baby are healthy, everything is as it should be!

Yeah we're going to talk to a realtor at this Point Zero One Realty place...they have a different approach and you only pay 3% rather than 5% commission...and they do everything a normal realtor will do! We will see!


----------



## themarshas

Heylo All!! 

I literally spent my day off and on reading the 80 pages that I missed and trying to find my desk at work! Geesshhh, clearly I shouldn't go on Vayk! Glad to hear that nothing too exciting happened in my absence although I was hoping that I'd come back to a ton of BFPs! Dust to all of you! 

Vayk was great. 86 degrees and sunny the whole time. Got a great tan and enjoyed the alone time with DH. Cameron has been kicking non stop for a solid week! It's cool but this is totally going to hurt when he gets bigger and stronger. haha. We stopped and visited my very pregoo sister on the way home. She looks great, gigantic, but great. She's due any day. Well, was until they pushed her due date back 6 days.... she was not impressed haha. So anyday little baby k will be joining us. Made me soooo excited for our little one and to start on the nursery. Our tenant/friend is moving out this weekend (FINALLY) so the room will be empty as of Sunday! Can't wait. Buying furniture next week! Otherwise, I was horribly sick with a stomach bug which had me puking and pooing consistantly for 8 hours straight. I thought I was going to die... I don't wish it upon anyone! I literally slept on my sister's bathroom floor all Friday night. Not cool.

We start birthing classes next week. EeEekk. Seems sooo soon.

I tried to add photos but it keeps saying too large. stupid thing.


----------



## crystalclaro

hi everyone , hope you all had a wonderful weekend. 
I was in the Er last night due to another UTI , they did another HCG and it came back at 10592..... the first doc who did an ultrasound was not a OBGYN could not see anything accept for a sac but I was just 21 days past ovulation yesterday. So she called in the OBGYN docs, they could see the yolk sac I think and said it measures perfectly to size for my ovulation date regardless of my numbers. He said the hight numbers could indicate a molar pregnancy but highly unlikely since I have no spotting or TWINS.. and said if it was twins it would make sense that they can not find them yet because they would be to small to see but double the HGC ... I have to go back again thursday and hopefully they have time to do another ultrasound, he said he wants me to have one every week until they find the heartbeat . He does not think its ectopic or blighted because of my steady and high numbers and my high progesterone numbers.
Its just always worrisome when they tell you they should be able to see something because of the high numbers .... trying not to freak out.


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> hi everyone , hope you all had a wonderful weekend.
> I was in the Er last night due to another UTI , they did another HCG and it came back at 10592..... the first doc who did an ultrasound was not a OBGYN could not see anything accept for a sac but I was just 21 days past ovulation yesterday. So she called in the OBGYN docs, they could see the yolk sac I think and said it measures perfectly to size for my ovulation date regardless of my numbers. He said the hight numbers could indicate a molar pregnancy but highly unlikely since I have no spotting or TWINS.. and said if it was twins it would make sense that they can not find them yet because they would be to small to see but double the HGC ... I have to go back again thursday and hopefully they have time to do another ultrasound, he said he wants me to have one every week until they find the heartbeat . He does not think its ectopic or blighted because of my steady and high numbers and my high progesterone numbers.
> Its just always worrisome when they tell you they should be able to see something because of the high numbers .... trying not to freak out.

I would always go by your dpo not hcg on when you can see something. My hcg was kind of high (not nearly as high as yours) so my NP told me she was sure we would see a heartbeat at 5+4, guess what no heartbeat. But the U/S tech assured me everything looked fine for the dates. I think Dr's and Nurses are sometimes too quick to assume things based on blood tests.

FX'd for a nice strong heartbeat on your next U/S! (or maybe two!)


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal like Stace said u gotta go by dpo. We lucked out getting a high heartbeat at 6w2d and that was a week more then ur date. It variates with each pregnancy. I know if they could see the yolk sac then that's good!! I think maybe wait another week to give the developpement even more time and get to see awsome beany or beanies!!

Liz super duper happy u had an awsome vacation!! Cameron???? I didnt know u guys had finalized on a name!!!!!!!!!! Or am i in the dakr and u already did mention it before???? Whatevez i'm puking my guts up 24/7 i'm aloud a reading hall pass LOLOL


----------



## crystalclaro

yea .... thats what I think too that they should go by ovulation... I just hate when they say "we should see something" hate that word.. should. and i don't know why they want to ignore women when we tell them we know our ovulation. Its not like a baby can grow super duper faster than normal.. just because my levels say it "should" be a certain age. 21 days is 21 days and who knows how long it took for the egg to implant and all that.
thanks you guys :)


----------



## jessy1101

Dont worry Crystal we're all here for u hunny and i promiss everything is going to be just fine. Ur levels r excellent!! I agree with the word 'should' there is absolutly no concrete reason that u should be able to get this huge visual on a scan right now cuz it's soooo early!! Even my beany at 6w2d was tinny they had to zoom in and jack up the screen to be able to see the heartbeat and etc. This early it's the size of a tinny weeny blueberry lololol...mhhhmmm...blueberry...yummmm...LOL

Leese how r u doing with ur lil baby Cookie??? Is she an angel or a real lil devil?? lolol Pics? Is she already miraculously potty trainned???? That would be wonderfull huh?

Lisette, Stace u guys looking forward to tommorrow??? That is a useless question aint it??? 

How is all my other fav peeps doing too????

OMG i did not have a good night at all made the mistake of eatin 1 freakin hot dog which yupp u guessed it had me heaving for almost 2 hours. Then i kept waking up to this pulling sensation in my uterus!! It's super sensitive when i push on it this morning. I'm asssuming since i'm hitting 8 weeks tomorrow it's streching and poofing up due to beanster??


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy, I am freaking out! Can it be Wednesday already???? Please???


----------



## jessy1101

OMGGG Stace i feel the same freakin way!!! This will b huge for me cuz they found the baby died at 7 weeks last time...so just seeing that everything looks perfect at 8 weeks is a huge milestone for me.


----------



## Twinkie210

Glad I am not alone then! I have already made it past my mile stone since I saw the hb at 9.5 weeks, but I still worry. It is like once you know something bad can happen, you always worry. I decided I might quit worrying when this one graduates college ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Well basicly seeing the heartbeat at 6w2d was excellent since i had a scan last time at 6 weeks and since it was so small we didnt get the chance to see one..so that helped!


----------



## lauren10

crystal i'm sure they have you worrying over nothing!!! It's great they saw the sac and the measurements ok...everyone is different with their HCG levels. hang in there for more confirmations!! 

Jessy didn't you get meds for the nausea? they're not working for you? :( eek. 

Looking forward for you girls to get great news tomorrow!!! 

Liz - so jealous of your vaca!! It's so cold here today. Glad you had fun!


----------



## Krippy

Morning PUPOs! Nothing new to report here...just biding my time until I test on the 3rd. Hoping the sun will shine for me today! 

Going for more bloodwork today and see my endo on Thursday. Hoping my levels have stayed normal...

Have a wonderful day everyone! I am sure the appts tomorrow will go great! Thinking of you all!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren the way it works is that i take 2 before bed which kick in in the morning and then 1 at lunch that kicks in at night but it seems like the one at lunch time only helps keep my lunch and afternoon snack in..which is still good at least LOL. These days the worst is after supper. But then again as long as i'm keeping some food and liquids in during the day it's pretty good. I kinda dont want to have to take 5 pills a day lolol.

Kris my fingers and toes are crossed for u chica!!


----------



## Twinkie210

What kind of meds did the Dr. prescribe? I have Zofran 4mg, which I can take up to every 6 hrs or as needed (luckily haven't needed them for a few weeks). Maybe you just need a third dose to get you through supper? It is weird they have you taking them at night, I would think you would be sleeping though some of the effectiveness. Hmmm.....


----------



## jessy1101

It's called Diclectin 50 mg https://diclectin.com/ and the way it works is that it takes a longer time to kick into ur system. Which is why by taking it before bed i have no ms when i wake up whatsoever. And since it lasts a longer period in ur system i'm good all threw lunch time too. 

I think i could up the dosage but i dunno...i kinda didnt want to have to pump myself none stop with medication u know? Even if i do have the go ahead from my dr and etc.


----------



## jessy1101

Check it out 

How should I take Diclectin®?

Diclectin® works optimally when given 4 to 6 hours prior to anticipated onset of symptoms.


----------



## lauren10

that's tricky! wake up in the middle of the night to take your first one?? lol. it's not very practical! 

Maybe you can try a different med?


----------



## jessy1101

They way i see it if i manage to only throw up at night then it's not a huge biggie. Yes it sucks but damnit after i stop feelin like crap i get a huge smile on my face cuz it's awsome...not the throwing up part the reason why i'm throwing up lololol.


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't know, I still get up once in the middle of the night to pee anyway, that would probably be the optimal time to grab the medicine too! 

Your right Jessy it is a good reason to be sick, but you just don't want to be so sick that it impacts your health. Hopefully your little bean gives you a break after the first tri!


----------



## jessy1101

Is it tomorrow now?? LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so i cant stop hearing about all this buzz on how The Hunger games novels are incredible and blalbalblala...i think i might go and pick up the first book on my lunch hour...see what all the fuss is about..

Have u guys read any of the novels????


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

How's everyone doing today? Seriously fricken long ass day hun!!!!! Wwwwaaaaaaaa Hate this waiting crap! I hope my Dr is on time for a change and maybe I can convince her to do me an ultrasound since its been like 7weeks since she last saw me! Then I'd know the sex 2 weeks early :) Aaaaahhhhhh a girl can dream right!!! In all honesty though I'm the same as you guys...its always scary so I just really wanna hear the hb and I'm good :) 

Liz welcome back! sounds like you had an awesome time! Cameron is a beautiful name btw :)

Crystal hunni I don't think you have anything to worry about...just gotta get through the days and block out all negative scary words and people! :hugs:

Kris how you doing today? I'm crossing all my little bits for ya! The 3rd will be here before we know it :)

Lauren :wave: Morning girlie! Well afternoon I guess! LOL

Emma we miss ya sweetie! Hope you're just too busy BD'ing ;)

Lisa cooking keeping ya too busy to talk to us??? :cry:


----------



## Krippy

I downloaded them onto my Kindle this weekend but haven't started them yet. Amazon has the whole set for very cheap!~ :)

I am currently reading Game of Thrones! Can't put it down!


----------



## lauren10

good day!! 

Kristin I watched season one of Game of Thrones on HBO and HOLY SHIT we loved it!!!!! Season 2 starts soon. They did an amazing job with the series and I started reading the book after, but it was so much like the show that it was kind of repetitive. 

I haven't started hunger games yet, but have it on my kindle as well!


----------



## Krippy

I am going to watch the tv series after I finish the books! I have heard that it is awesome! I think it helps to read the books first and then a movie or tv series puts it to life! :)


----------



## jessy1101

I've heard really amazing things about Game of Thrones!! I've been debating if i should read some of the series for or just jump right into the tv show hmmm...

I also stopped at Starbucks and got a Cinnamon Dulce soy frappuchino mmhhmmm...it's just the best thing ever!


----------



## themarshas

We have decided on Cameron Allen Marsha (aka Cam) for a name. Sorry I've been MIA but I've been extremely busy at work trying to catch up from last week and being thrown into training a few new people. Bleck! 

Hope you're all doing well! Can't wait to hear about all the scans!

I've read all the Hunger games books and watched the movie this weekend. I recommend them all. The movie was actually fairly accurate to the book.


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Liz that's a gorgeous name!!! Sorry work is kickin ur booty chica..


----------



## jessy1101

Yessssss wednesday is finaly almost upon us!! Just a few short hours to go...ok Lisette ur first right early morning? Stace i think yours is before mine at 3:30...nervous nervous nervous lolol


----------



## babydust818

Good luck tmrw girls! 

So, if y'all could - look at my chart and tell me what's going on?!? My first month temping. The days i put a positive OPK were my 2 darkest OPK days BUT they still weren't near where they should be. They were still light.... I really thought i ov'd on CD17 but with my temp drop yesterday i'm not so sure. On CD16-18 i had cramps and lower backache. Today i have a killer headache. Why did my temp drop yesterday?!? I'm so confused.


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette im reading I ve got your number by Sophie Kinsella and omgg i love it!! Sam is totaly like Luke from the Shopahollic series im crazy bout him already lolol. Magnus is a dumbasss


----------



## jessy1101

Rach thx bunches i hope all goes good tomorrow.

Ok ive never tempted but can implantation cuz the dip?? Ur not using ur cbmf moniter anymore? Hoping this is ur month i think u must of already O d according to ur chart..ur opks turned out weird line wise?? If ever they dont go positive and u get AF which i m crossing fingers u dont get id try the smiley opks next shot. Takes the guessing out of stoopid lines acting up and not being clear grrrr


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Rach :wave: good to see ya! Thanks for the good wishes for tmmr! So I just checked ur chart & wanted to ask do u temp at the same time everyday while still lying in bed no talking ect? This could make a big diffrence if not. I noticed one open circle & no cross hairs which FF ussually puts one there has been enough of a dip & rise in temp plus CM pattern & stuff?! I guess cuz its ur first cycle there is no pattern yet so it could be why. I say good BD'ing u guys did & good charting to help with data if u need it later! As for why a dip yesterday I don't think its really a dip that means anything...IB or getting close to AF would ussually dip close to where ur temps were when u had AF last time! Every little bit crossed this is ur cycle & Mesina was right in some way :hugs:

Jessy totally funny book right! Gotta remember to bring it with me tmmr cuz for sure ill be waiting! I'm sooo nervous now!!! Just came from my first pre-natal class & have all these baby images & crap floating in my head! Wwwwaaaaaa bad night for that! Hope I can convince her for an u/s...really wanna see my LO & make sure everything is ok in there! Are u getting an u/s finally Jess? God I hope the day flies by for us all tmmr & by this time at night we're celebrating up in here :happydance:


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lisette. Yes i do temp at the same time everyday. I may test at the most 20 mins before, but usually right at the same time. I hope things turn out for the best. Mesina said so, but we shall see!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls :flower: How's everyone doing?

Sorry i've been totally mia for a couple of days! Good luck for all the appt's today - can't wait for your updates! :happydance:

Jess - the hunger games books are awesome, i'm just starting the 3rd book & i'm totally hooked!

Rach - Hi hunny, how you doing? I'm sorry i don't know anything about charts/temps etc :blush: When will you be testing?

So our new furniture came and the new bed has officially been christened :happydance::happydance::happydance: Should be ov'ing in the next few days so need to keep up the bd'ing!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- give it a couple more days and see if FF gives your cross hairs. I wouldn't worry too much about one low temp, I would think FF is going to give you cross hairs on either CD 18 or 19 after a few more high temps.

Dr. appt day! I hope this day goes by fast, and I hope our appts are good. The nerves are already starting to kick in!


----------



## lauren10

Yay for the dr appt girls!!! can't wait to hear how they go! 

Rach sorry I also don't know anything about temping!! best of luck to you this cycle sweetie!


----------



## jkb11

Yay! It's appt day for you chicks ! Can't wait to hear all the great updates!!! 
Rach sorry I don't temp either but got everything crossed for you sweetie! How's your new job?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girls! Thanks for the love, nerves getting to me too...woke up with a massive headache & its ice pellets out here so traffic is a nightmare getting downtown to the hospital :( 

Stace what time are u at hunni?


----------



## themarshas

Sorry, I don't know anything about temping. 

I'm so excited to hear about everyone's apts today!


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Good morning girls! Thanks for the love, nerves getting to me too...woke up with a massive headache & its ice pellets out here so traffic is a nightmare getting downtown to the hospital :(
> 
> Stace what time are u at hunni?

My appt is at 2, and I am in central time zone, so it is about 7:45 right now.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 23 weeks Liz! 

Can't wait to hear about the appts girls!

It's sooooo hot here right now, ds is napping so im reading in the garden in SHORTS!!!!! In March!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey everyone sorry been mia

been so busy w cookie ! i love her so much lol she follows me everywhere and is the sweetest dog int he world, im so happy i found her :)

i tried to post pics but im having trouble idk why. ill try again later..

how is everyone!

im cd 9 got my follie scan sat, being positive, i have a good feeling this month!

how is everyone doing?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww I wanna see cookie!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i ask my sister to email them to me so i can try n put them on here..my phone for some reason isnt letting me send emails....idk why!

how are you em. what cd are [email protected]?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

crap not working.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 23 weeks Liz!

Ahh kk so then Stace ur an hour behind us so basicly we'll both be having our app at the same time lolol. I'm really looking forward to the u/s part naturaly. And we should be able to hear beanie's heartbeat!! 

Lisette it's yucky freezing rain for us here to yuckkkk traffic was crapp this morning.

Leese i'm so happy everything is going great with cookie!!!

Emma ur sitting outside in shorts right now???? LUCKY!!!!!!!! We're all still going around in stoopid winter coats here. And yesssss for the bding!! O time is right around the corner chica!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess later if i email you pics of cookie can u put them on here..apparently now i can email them, but i cant crop for some reason and its not lettin me put on bnb bc its too large? idk.

how are you feeling girl?>


----------



## jessy1101

Sure Leese no prob r u gonna send them to my home adresse now? I can then transfer them at work and try to post them.

Mehhh i'm so so really queasy this morning and etc. U know the usual lololol. Really excited for this afternoon!! Did u see my ticker this morning?? It's hilarious the things they come up with to describe the baby's developpement lololol.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Sure Leese no prob r u gonna send them to my home adresse now? I can then transfer them at work and try to post them.
> 
> Mehhh i'm so so really queasy this morning and etc. U know the usual lololol. Really excited for this afternoon!! Did u see my ticker this morning?? It's hilarious the things they come up with to describe the baby's developpement lololol.

Yeah for 8 weeks! The end to your queasiness is in sight!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Sure Leese no prob r u gonna send them to my home adresse now? I can then transfer them at work and try to post them.
> 
> Mehhh i'm so so really queasy this morning and etc. U know the usual lololol. Really excited for this afternoon!! Did u see my ticker this morning?? It's hilarious the things they come up with to describe the baby's developpement lololol.
> 
> Yeah for 8 weeks! The end to your queasiness is in sight!Click to expand...

REally???? U dont think i'm gonna b a fluke due to all the bad talking i've done to my vagina in the past and to get back at me her pinkness will make me sick as a biatch for another 7 months????:dohh::dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Sure Leese no prob r u gonna send them to my home adresse now? I can then transfer them at work and try to post them.
> 
> Mehhh i'm so so really queasy this morning and etc. U know the usual lololol. Really excited for this afternoon!! Did u see my ticker this morning?? It's hilarious the things they come up with to describe the baby's developpement lololol.
> 
> Yeah for 8 weeks! The end to your queasiness is in sight!Click to expand...
> 
> REally???? U dont think i'm gonna b a fluke due to all the bad talking i've done to my vagina in the past and to get back at me her pinkness will make me sick as a biatch for another 7 months????:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

LOLOLOL as if my vagina is the one in controle of that LOL...or is she........dun dun dunnnnn


----------



## Krippy

Happy 8 weeks Jess! Happy 23 weeks Liz!

GL on all of the dr. appt today! I have my endo appt tomorrow...keep your fingers crossed that my levels are continuing to stay normal! I will be thinking of you girls today!

Get working on breaking that new bed in Em! ;)

Hoping the sun shines today here...It has been warm but rainy and cloudy! Bring on Spring pls with sunshine! :) Have a great Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Krippy

Glad you are loving you fur baby Leese! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

where should i mail them jess?

what times ur scan??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> where should i mail them jess?
> 
> what times ur scan??

To save us time u can mail them directly to me at work [email protected] Gimme a shout out when u send them!!

My scan is at 3:30!!! Thanks for all the well wishes i really think deep down that everything is going to b fine!

Kris good luck at ur app tomorrow hunny!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris how are you girl?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess sent!


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> Kris how are you girl?

Good and surprisingly calm this cycle...Mmmmm maybe a good sign!? lol

Just waiting patiently for the 3rd :)

How are you doll? Excited for your appt on Sat? I will be thinking of you! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw yay! i hope ur get ur bfp girl!!

i am excited yea..cookie really helped me relax alot w the ttc crap! lol

i know it will happen. just gotta wait til its meant to be...

hopefully i get my shot sat! i hope i have some good follies i have alot of cramping so thats a good sign!


----------



## Twinkie210

Headache today and some cramps :( how much longer until I hear the heartbeat? too long!


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm didnt get anything yet Leese..maybe it's slower??

Stace i hear ya it's draging by soooo slowly. And yet i'm super busy but still...get here damnit lol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Quick updates guys, all is good :) strong fast hb but no u/s :( more deets when I'm back at the office! xoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 8 weeks jess!! Great news lisette xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh u should of tried getting the machine while u were in the dr 's office lolol..and then skirt jelly on ur tummy and voila all ready! LOL yaaa i dont think it actualy works like that either...i think you'd get jumped by nurses if u even tried to touch the u/s machine..

Thx Emma!! Hopefully i'll blink and be at 12 weeks before u know it lolol


----------



## Krippy

So great to hear Lisette! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Great to hear Lisette!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hi stace how are you???


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey lisette!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Lisa!! Can't wait to see those pics :)

Thanks you girls! i was really nervous this morning! How you guys holding up Jess & Stace?

Jess you make me die laughing! I was pretty close to slipping the nurse cash on the way out to sneek me in! She seemed like a nice older lady who took a liking to me! She was telling another Dr...this poor girl just wants to see her baby...do you think Dr Shear will let her have an extra little look today? LOL eeerrrrrr NOPE!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- At least you tried! ;)

I am hanging in there. Not much longer until I leave, just waiting on DH to get home so we can ride together. I took a long lunch so I could leave earlier... shhhhh don't tell anyone. It is super nice outside, so I ate my lunch on the patio of the sandwhich shop me and my girls at work go to. Hopefully the Dr. will be on time and everything will go perfect so I can enjoy the rest of this beautiful afternoon ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Hi stace how are you???

Awww I am hanging in there ;) How is your little cookie today?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Stacie sounds lovely! See beautiful sunshine day for ya!! :) Gonna be awesome! can't wait for your happy update!


----------



## lauren10

Perfect Lisette!!! xxxx 

Good luck Jessy and Stacie!


----------



## jessy1101

Waiting to get called in come onnnnnn now now now lolol..naturaly DH is all cool as a cucumber and im the one moving all over the place. Damnit i habe to peeeeee people!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy!!!!!!! WWWWWWaaaaaaaaaaaa you still waiting??? Hold it hold the more pee the better picture!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Updates girls.....??


----------



## jessy1101

Omggggg ive got 4 pictures of beanster including the heartbeat!! It s the weirdest sound lolol it beats sooo fast and its like under water lolol heartbeat at 156 which she said is excellent!! Plussss the sac is somewhat behind the baby which means she predicts i ll feel the baby start to move at freakin 15 weeks!!! I was like holy crappppp lolol.

Sooo i ll b posting the pics as soon as im at a computer.

Thank u guys so much for all ur support and love i never would of made it threw without any of you guys. I love my girlies so much xxxxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

:happydance: Awesome Jess, i'm so happy for you babe :kiss:


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! Jess I told ya soo :kiss::hugs: Soooo happy for ya babe! can't wait to see pics of the lil over achiever ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stacie!!!!! You should be there now right? Checking frantically from my phone! xoxoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey guys, Dr. was running a little behind and then I had to pick up DS. Appt went good. Heart rate was 166. I gained a little weight but he wasn't concerned and said I probably won't gain as much as I did with my first pregnancy because my body now knows what to do. My blood pressure was good too. I had my initial blood work done and I set up a ultrasound for next week to do the downs syndrome testing. I get to see my baby again next wednesday! Yeah!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY Stacie :cloud9:


----------



## Twinkie210

BTW Jessy, glad to hear your appt went well and beany was doing good!


----------



## keepthefaithx

great news jess i texted ya to find out earlier!


----------



## babydust818

Awesome to hear all the good news girls! Very happy for you.

A week from today will be my due date... *sigh*. hope i get a BFP by then, but i think i am out this month due to that one temp drop. I don't think i'm ovulating or something?


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Stace and Jessy! Such amazing news! :)


----------



## lauren10

fabulous news girls!!! so happy for you! 

Rach sorry about your due date coming up.. :( mine is tomorrow...it's sad times. But they're always with us. xxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach, I don't think you are out yet, your temps seem to be higher the past couple days, I really think you just need a couple more days to see a clear pattern, especially since this is your first month charting. I am not giving up on you this cycle!


----------



## jkb11

Yay girls !!! I'm so happy for each of you! Y'all must be over the top with excitement! So based on today... Are y'all thinking girls or boys? :)


----------



## crystalclaro

yea for all the awesome checkups :) 
Rach as for charting temps the first month does not really tell you much but if you dont catch the egg this time you can use the info from this month to help you next month. My first month of charting is when I figured out I don't ovulate on day 14. We had sex on almost the same days on month 1 and 2. so I have no idea why I did not catch it the first time but we did the second time..... 
Just keep at it and make sure your doing it before getting out of bed and all that stuff and chart the other signs too ... it helps . Good luck :)


----------



## jkb11

here is my sweet new fur baby:flower: love her!
 



Attached Files:







bella.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Krippy

jkb11 said:


> here is my sweet new fur baby:flower: love her!

OMG...I could just eat her up! So precious!


----------



## crystalclaro

jkb11 said:


> here is my sweet new fur baby:flower: love her!

OMG she is soo cute :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Kim she's adorable! Have you picked a name yet?


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- she is so cute!!!

Lisa- Still waiting on pic of cookie? Or did I miss them?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 13 weeks Stacie!!!! You didn't miss cookie pics, Lisa is just too busy for us now.....haha!!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls she is super sweet. Her name is Bella. Which is what we named that stray dog that came up to our home a couple months ago but we only had her a few days. So nothing would do but for my son to name call her bella :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Awwww love the name!

Thanks Em! 13 weeks, hard to believe. I am so ready to move to 2nd tri!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girls :wave:

How's everyone doing today? 

Kim was a precious little fur baby :)

Stacie WOOHOO 2nd tri sweetie!!! Any pics from yesterday? Sooo exciting you have another u/s next week! How you feeling?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette, no u/s yesterday, just heart beat on the doppler. So hopefully pics next week.


----------



## Krippy

Excited to see those 2nd tri pics Stace! Happy 13 weeks! :)


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Kim she's so gorgeous!! Hiihii my dog is called Bella too lol.

Stace happy 13 weeks!!!! Wow i more and ur in the 2nd trimester that's cray cray!

Sooooo here are some gorgeous pics of the cutest lil beanster evaaaa! U even get to see a miniature knee and foot lolol









I keep hearing that the faster the heartrate the more chances it's a girl..sure mine was 156 and my friend who had a girl was 154..butttt i still say i'm growing a teeny weeny peeny!!

Next u/s is on april 27th!! I took the whole day off which happens to be a friday anddddd me and DH will be going shopping!! Yesss i was shocked when DH was super like of course we'll go shopping together that's awsome!! Love him so much lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Gorgeous pics Jess! So wonderful!


----------



## jkb11

Aww what sweet pics Jess. I can't wait to hear what everyone is having!!! 
So at my new job we have a Doppler and an ultrasound!!! If I can ever get preggo. :)


----------



## jessy1101

Kim can u use them whenever u want??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Great pics jess!

Kim how old is your ds?


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Jess beautiful lil beany pics :) Fast hb they say is a girl! Mine at 9weeks was also 156bpm and again fast at 13weeks...yesterday I didn't get a # but the Dr's fast lit up and she goes "OMG it sounds like a galloping horse eh!...That is one FAST and STRONG little hb in there :)" In my head I'm like YUP...I"M HAVING A TOUGH LIL GIRLIE FOR SURE!!!!!

Kim that sounds like the dream job right about now! I swear I would on it 24/7!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I wonder if that theory is right....i mean it can variate i guess? No?? Does this mean DH will be right in ur bet???? Nahhhh i'm just a strong lil boy you'll see i'm convinced!!!

I think it's the same thing about carying high or low tummy wise. It never ends up being what's predicted and blablalba..


----------



## Krippy

RJ always had a fast heartbeat soooo...I think it might be a old wives tale! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess lovely pics girl!! soo happy for you!

i tried to post cookies pictures of here but im having a hard time!

i cant like crop them for some reason and its saying too large.

jess did you get the pic i sent if you can try n crop for me and post here!

how is eveyrone doing??

i have my scan sat. i hope i have alot of good follies and we catch it this month!! yayayay! 3 times a damn charm! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel like u cant go by wivestales....

some people say you get so much sicker w a girl. all the women i know who had boys was opposite,

my sil was carrying so full and big like a basket ball, was not a girl-

my other sil heartbeat on boy was faster then girl


never know!

but my guess is still boy for you jessy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

so guys should i bd tonight?

lol

i have my trigger saturday but last month i o'd early...i dont know how big my follies are til sat, but 2day i am cd 10, last time he confirm on cd 13 that i prob o'd cd 12.

so i was thinking to bd tonight, they say you o 12-48 hours after shot. so how does this sound-

bd on cd-10, 12, 13, 14, 15

let me know!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Can't harm to get an early one in leese!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yaaa thanks em

i wanna cover all my basis but not for nothing i have been the last 2 months..all about luck i feel...

how are you doing wat cd are yoU!??!!?!


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> OMG Jess beautiful lil beany pics :) Fast hb they say is a girl! Mine at 9weeks was also 156bpm and again fast at 13weeks...yesterday I didn't get a # but the Dr's fast lit up and she goes "OMG it sounds like a galloping horse eh!...That is one FAST and STRONG little hb in there :)" In my head I'm like YUP...I"M HAVING A TOUGH LIL GIRLIE FOR SURE!!!!!
> 
> Kim that sounds like the dream job right about now! I swear I would on it 24/7!!!

Mine was 189 at 9.5 weeks! Was yours in the 150's at 13 weeks? It is hard to tell what is high or low for so early on because their heart rate seems to change so fast!

I think the old wives tale stems from women generally have faster heartrates than men (I think because of the hormones, not sure) but the overlap is so great that I don't think you can predict based on heart rate alone. Plus size of the baby and whether they are awake or asleep when the heart rate is checked will impact the rate.


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Yes its true Stacie your hb at 9.5weeks was incredible I remember! What was it yesterday? I didn't get a # or think to ask...I was just crying and soo happy cuz it took like 10seconds to find it which felt like hours ofcourse!!!!

Lisa baby I think starting early is good but i would try EOD instead just incase it helps it be stronger ya know! Just what worked for me :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

cookieeee
 



Attached Files:







cookie.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## keepthefaithx

another
 



Attached Files:







cookie2.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have alot more but my comp is being stupid!

but theres my baby girl!


----------



## keepthefaithx

cookieeee
 



Attached Files:







cookieagain.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 7


----------



## keepthefaithx

isnt she the cutest damn thing u ever seen...LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Shes ADORBALE Lisa :cloud9:


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the pic Lisa!

Jessy- such a cute little beanie you got there ;)


----------



## jkb11

Lisa! She's so cute! I'm having so much fun with Bella :) how's potty training going for cookie? 
Also I say go ahead and bd b/c u wanna make sure spermie had time to reach the egg. I tk that is where we missed it last month b/c I didn't bd til the night of when I got my smiley


----------



## jkb11

Oh I forgot to answer from earlier. Yes I can use whenever but it I located in our trauma bay so it is in no way private. So since I am days now I would probly go up there in the middle of the night to use it


----------



## MrsMoo72

Think i'm cd 13 Leese?! Think i might ov in next couple of days?! You know how i have this down precisely...:blush::haha: We bd'd cd 8 & 11 and tonight will be 13 then i duno bout 2moro? or maybe leave it for a bit of drunken tipsyness bd'ing on sat night?1 I don't know...I'm torn like you, don't wanna miss my shot but don't wanna wear the :spermy: out...

Cookie is soooooo gorgeous, she's so teeny!


----------



## babydust818

She is adorable Lisa!!!!

Kim your little fur baby is adorable too!!! My dog is my life as well.

Well, i finally got crosshairs on FF!! The day i thought i O'd it says i did. So yeeehaw! LOL. The dip i had 3 days after i guess can be from a huge estrogen shift. Making it drop. I hope my BD schedule is good though. I don't think i did enough but i do think if it's meant to happen then i DID do enough. I can't wait to see if mesina was right or not. Therefore, i am 6dpo!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awesome Rach, one week down then without realising! yipee!! Got everything crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

Woo Hoo Rach! I told you not to give up and it may just take a couple days for FF to see your pattern. Good Luck, and I hope you caught that egg!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg ur baby is so cute kim!!!! awww!

is she a handful like my little girl? lol

:)

emmmmm we are so close in cd we will be due so close together!!!!!!!!!!!!

hey rach how are you??


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys love her!!

so yea.i def think im guna bd tonight. especially bc ive been o'ing earlier and earlier just incase i o sooner then sat.

then sat, sun, mon & tues..

!

im not sure about 2 a days bc of dh sperm count, my dr said its good tho...but i get scared ill be wasting... lol


----------



## themarshas

I think the whole heart beat thing is a lie... Our Lo had a heart best of 160 at 6 weeks and gas stayed around 150 the whole time


----------



## crystalclaro

ok so I had another ultrasound today..... at first they could only see a yolk sac on sun/mon morning they could only see a sac... but then they zoomed in and there is was a teeny tiny heart beat but only going at 90. the doc said it should be 160 but it may pick up. Sometimes I hate doctors because they just stress you out . I looked up a ton of info on line and for 5w4days a heart rate of 90 is normal!!! it just means it most likely just started beating and will increase a little bit every day. 
Its still so hard not to worry even when you know what they said is not 100% correct .


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw thats good crystal! I think you're very lucky to even have seen a hb so early and from what ive read previously I agree it sounds normal and will pick up xx


----------



## lauren10

That is a totally perfect heartbeat Crystal!! Congrats! 

Jessy awesome pictures of your baby!! 

Lisa I totally love cookie

How is everyone doing this morning. I'm so glad it's Friday. Yesterday was my angel's due date. I'm a little sad this week but better than I thought I guess.


----------



## Twinkie210

Crystal- I had an U/S at 5+4 and we only got to see a yolk sac, so I wouldn't worry about a slow heartbeat that early, they all start off slow and get faster. When do you go back for another U/S?


----------



## Krippy

:hugs: Lauren! I hope yesterday wasn't too hard on you!

Crystal that is exactly why I don't want them to do a scan til at least 6+5 or maybe even 7 weeks with my pregnancy...I don't think I could stand not seeing anything! I am sure your LOs hb will speed up and everything will be fine! Sending you positive vibes!

AFM...Went to the endo yesterday and everything looks good. He has rediagnosed me and think that I have post partum thyroidits rather than Hashimotos :shrug: Which is really good news bc that means my thyroid is continuing to function on its own and he doesn't think I will need any meds soon! :) I really hate all of this thyroid crap...just wish I had my rainbow~! Going crazy not being able to test as I know that it is way too early and I don't want to be disappointed!

Have a super Friday girls!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oo 9dpo Kris - a frer might work......bad influence I know!


----------



## Krippy

I know Em...I thought I would try one yesterday bc I got a 2 pack and.....big ole nothing! Can't take the disappointment again...def going to wait until the weekend is over. I was doing so well this 2WW and suddenly yesterday I was going crazy...so irritable and grouchy! Ugghhh! Almost there!

Where are you in your cycle Em? Do you think you have Od yet?


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Leese cookie is just too freakin adorable!!! I didnt get your email tho with the pics...maybe something is up with the server or who knows it's all weird..I think your BD plan sounds good!! Keep us in the loop for ur follies tomorrow!! I hope u have like 20 lolol and then u can conceive octoplets lolol

Rach crossing my fingers for u! Wow ur already 6dpo isnt it nice to be there and not being sure at first and finding up yuppp you have o'd over a week ago and not too long to test!! The days are usualy sooo freakin slow during the 2WW. I hope Mesina is right about this month for u!!

Crystal at that early i really think a heartbeat of 90 is absolutly normal. Yes DR's can sometimes be stupid and say stuff like that. Way to reassure a girl huh? EVILLLLL...

Kris oooo r u gonna test???? Now?? Today??? Ummm....now???? LOLOL sorry but i've joined the dark side with Emma and it's just too hard to resist mouhaaahaaahaaa...you should join...we have delicious homemade gooey chocolat chip cookies...that i take pleasure in watching everyone else eat with sound effect included so i can enjoy it. This is due to the severe MS all the time and beanster doesnt like sweets....or fatty things...or healthy things...ya pretty much nuttin at all. That is gonna be one freakin difficult food baby...Pffff i say he/she get's that from her/his father!! Stoopid picky DH...LOLOLOLOL

Emma how is the bding coming along?? U catching that eggy? Kim how r u feelin????

Stace is all the yuckyness pretty much gone for u now? I mean the nausea and sleepyness etc etc??? I'm looking forward to that day i do admit...is that bad??? 

Lisette how u doin sweet??? It's friday how awsome is that???? I've just managed to eat something and keep it down soooo i'm happy!! Wow doesnt take much huh?? I'm easy like that lolol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies :wave:

Happy Friday!!! I wish I could close my eyes and have this day magically be over! What do you guys think??? :)

Lauren hunni :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
What are the weekened plans? Any calls on the house? 

Kris that's great news about your Dr appt sweetie!!! Only a few more days, hang in there!!! I'll be holding my breath with ya! Do you have lots to keep you busy over the weekend?

Crystal I definately think all is well in there hun, such a long stretch right now I know...soon it will be 2nd tri just like Stacie and you can breathe easier for sure :)

Em :wave: how many more days till testing for you?


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren big hugs ur way sweety!!! We're all here for u! Luv u bunches xxxxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good news Jess :) Whatcha got planned this weekend? We're going out for dinner tonight to my all time FAV sushi palce with H friend who does photography so I'll be hinting at maternity shoot idea's for the summer ;) Tmmr is a BBQ at my cousin's and Sunday we have friends over! Busy Busy bee! Oh and BTW all our gender talk yesterday has everyone now predicting BOY for me! Teeehheee!


----------



## lauren10

thanks Kristin! I think I did ok yesterday! that's good news about your condition!!! I'm hoping for you to get good news this month. 

No house calls Lisette! But we're going to list it on monday on the MLS...woo hoo! there's a home show in Fredericton this weekend, so that will be fun if my DD cooperates!


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Lauren big hugs ur way sweety!!! We're all here for u! Luv u bunches xxxxxx

Thanks hunny, love you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girlies!

crystal im sure everything will be great girl!

hey lisette how are you, scan soon, how exciting?!?

hey em my cycle buddy lol

im cd 11 today, bd lastnight & will bd sat, sun, mon, tues, weds. i will be getting my trigger most likely sat, i have my sono at 8am tmaro!

so they say you o 12-48 hours after shot.

soooo lol

if i get shot sat i will prob o anywhere from sat night to monday night- and ill do it tuesday and wedsday just incase.

i hope we get it this time...i would be able to get a beta on monday or tuesday april 9/10

how is everyone else?


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette ok so far i'm taking my medication at lunch time and praying it kicks in for dinner to let me keep my dinner cuzzzzzz lately i've been craving so goddamn good pulled porc sandwich!! Which means we're going to Montana's baby!! https://www.montanas.ca/ It's just sooo freakin good!! Tomorrow we we're actualy thinking of going to Montreal! Maybe hitting up some malls and going to either the botanical gardens or something. Just a fun day with DH! Sunday it's gonna be cleaning and laundry and grocery day oooo what fun. But they are announcing tons of rain that day so i figure it's perfect. Maybe even a lil spring cleaning..and popping into beanster nursery to daydream. We've pciked out a bunch of different color swatches for boy and girl and we're looking at what we like.

Ok question, alot of people have been telling me that maybe i should take pepto bismol when i feel extremely sick since sometimes it seems like the meds are completly kicking in..or they wear out too fast maybe...can i take that?? I mean i've been getting really bad heartburn since i'm sick alot and my stomac is really acidy so i figure it might help too...i dont think there is anything wrong for a pregnant woman to take it..hmmm..what do u guys think?


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks jess hehe

i would love to see like 4 follies lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess i was told only tums...

idk tho def ask ur dr!

did you gain any weight back? getting ur appetite back again??


----------



## keepthefaithx

okay so still negative opk, but thats good bc im not due for shot til tmaro(supposed to get shot BEFORE positive opk

hope ill be ready for it!


----------



## jessy1101

Nope not weight back at all i'm still loosing a bit 'sigh'. Appetite wise when the meds quick in i'm ok and hungry but when i'm sick or feelin like poo it aint pretty lolol.


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> Kris oooo r u gonna test???? Now?? Today??? Ummm....now???? LOLOL sorry but i've joined the dark side with Emma and it's just too hard to resist mouhaaahaaahaaa...you should join...we have delicious homemade gooey chocolat chip cookies...that i take pleasure in watching everyone else eat with sound effect included so i can enjoy it. This is due to the severe MS all the time and beanster doesnt like sweets....or fatty things...or healthy things...ya pretty much nuttin at all. That is gonna be one freakin difficult food baby...Pffff i say he/she get's that from her/his father!! Stoopid picky DH...LOLOLOLOL

Mmmmmm cookies! Sounds good! I am going to resist to test until Monday at least. I don`t want to be disappointed again ya know...Hope you feel better soon! MS sounds like hell!



NewbieLisette said:


> Good morning girlies :wave:
> 
> Kris that's great news about your Dr appt sweetie!!! Only a few more days, hang in there!!! I'll be holding my breath with ya! Do you have lots to keep you busy over the weekend?

Going to do lots of running this weekend and work out so much that I am too tired to worry about testing lol! :)


----------



## Krippy

GL with those follies Leese!

I hate selling and buying houses! It is so stressful! Hope that you get an interested buyer right away Lauren!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my friend ordered from this site, i love these ones!! lol


https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/jjd/jjdmdchbu9.html

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/cci/cci3333094.html

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj10840.html

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/cci/cci6517096.html

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/car/carc402bed4.html

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/ban/banmgd0673.html

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/jjd/jjdmdchpk9.html


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kris!

yea it does suck. im looking for house here, same shit for years and so much mula!!! suckssss


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg kris when are you testing!??!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Trying to hold out until Tuesday! I don`t want to test too early and be disappointed I just want to see those 2 lines or nothing. I don`t want to be guessing myself and telling myself that I still have time bc it is still early, etc. lol Ugghhhh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Trueee!

Im so done w peeing sticks lol

i must have peed on 2000 tests lol, thats how i feel anyways


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Lisa I'm sure it does feel like 2000 already eh!!! How's lil cookie today? She's sooo adorbale :) Praying for you this cycle extra hard :hugs:

I'm doing good...can't wait for my scan...just really wanna see my baby in there growing happy and strong...and seeing if there is a lil peeny ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lisette!

cookie is great! i love her so much, she is a handful tho, definately preparing me for a baby ill tell u that much lol they need LOTS and LOTS of attention and training them is work! & havent slept much lol but i knew i that would happen!!

but all worth it, love her!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant believe how far along u guys are 25 weeks 23 weeks 18 weeks crazzyyy!!! so great


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait to have a belly!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow i love that site Leese!! I'm definetly gonna peek for me too.... Cookie is just so freakin cute! I wanna take her in my arms now damnit...when r u guys coming over again??? Soon?????


----------



## jessy1101

I hear ya i'm hoping to have a belly...at some point..hopefully..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Shes so cute like i just cant even deal...lol

yea that site has such cute shit!!

Good quality and costumer service per my friend


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess no bump at all?? Waaaa lol


----------



## lauren10

I was told not to take pepto before Jessy, but here's a chart that says it's ok actually. I guess only take anything if the benefit outweighs the risk...

https://www.babycenter.com/0_chart-over-the-counter-medications-during-pregnancy_1486462.bc


----------



## keepthefaithx

I should prob be o'ing april fools day too funny


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i've lost over 7 pounds it's kinda hard to get a bump lolol.

Lauren omg thx bunches sweety!! Basicly i guess Maalox is best then??


----------



## keepthefaithx

lolo true jess hahahahha

i have bump and im not even preg, combo of my meds and eatting like a horse prob lol, when i get pg i dont know how i will hide it til after 12 weeks. i get VERY bloated when preg and i look pg at like 6 weeks...hahaha


----------



## jessy1101

I'm so exausted today. I'm really starting to worry that i'm getting dehydrated...i'm going to have to call my dr and see what to do from here i guess.

How is everybody else feeling?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Is ur pee dark jess? Thats a sign of dehydration, i always heard that was a pregnancy sign/symptom but its not. You need more water!!!

Or drink something w electrolyts like gatorade :)


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm i havent really noticed but i'll check next time i go pee. Ya i've started trying to get in as many liquids as i can like water and gaterade. It's just hard cuz it makes me really sick...what else is new lol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

well at least everything is good w ur bean! being sick sucks but it will get better!


----------



## jessy1101

Ya trust me i'm over the moon that everything is ok. I guess i'm just worried if i keep staying sick threw out the whole pregnancy u know? I've heard of alot of women that has happend to and it's just not good for the baby...or me cuz i'll be half dead lolol.

I'll talk to my doctor at my app on the 18th and see what she thinks. By then if it just keeps getting worse and worse she might have to put me on something else with stronger doses....hopefully everything will be ok tho.


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Ya trust me i'm over the moon that everything is ok. I guess i'm just worried if i keep staying sick threw out the whole pregnancy u know? I've heard of alot of women that has happend to and it's just not good for the baby...or me cuz i'll be half dead lolol.
> 
> I'll talk to my doctor at my app on the 18th and see what she thinks. By then if it just keeps getting worse and worse she might have to put me on something else with stronger doses....hopefully everything will be ok tho.

how often are you eating? with my son I was severely nauseated to the point of hospitalization. They had me on zofran for the nausea but it never went away , I was actually throwing up in the delivery room. But I did learn how to work with it most of the time... I had to eat frequently and very small meals basically spent the pregnancy grazing, don't lie down after eating and maybe track the hours of when your nausea starts to see if there is a pattern to it, mine always seemed to be worse if I went more than 3 hrs without eating. And it does taper down the further along you get. sorry your so sick :(


----------



## jessy1101

Exactly if i go almost 3 hours without eating i'm done for!! And it seems to be terrible right before lunch time and dinner time. Especialy dinner time i'm sick as a dog before and after eating!

Thankfully i took my pill a little later today then what i usualy do and managed to keep my lunch in no problem at all and feeling great now too! I'm just tired cuz i guess when ur always so sick it burns u out really badly. Hopefully i wont be sick at all tonight and will be able to manage it when i wake up tomorrow!


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow you girls have been chatty!

Jessy- I am feeling a lot better, I still have moments when I feel sick. My problems is more the heartburn, sour stomach problem. Here is the official list that my Dr. gave me of meds that are safe for use in pregnancy:

Sudafed (plain- not letters behind the name)
Benadryl
Robitussin (Plain- no letters behind the name)
Tylenol or Tylenol PM
Tums
Zantac, Pepcid- Use these first for heartburn/ reflux
Prilosec OTC- May use if no help from the two meds listed above
Colace Stool Softeners
Preparation H Hemorrhoid Cream
2 Flinstone/Gummy Vitamins if you cannot tolerate prenatal vitamins (but should add DHA supplement if using these)


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies :) kris that's awesome news. Best wishes for you. Hope your bfp is very soon to follow for you. 
Leese these fur babies are quite the handful huh ? :) 
Jess I was extremely sick like that with ds. I only gain 23 lbs and he was 7lbs 8 oz I have no idea how but they pull all the nutrients from you. I threw up everyday with him including 2 x the day that I had him. :) but totally worth it. I ate 3 bites of chicken soup every day that's seriously about all I could manage. 
Hi everybody else! 
On my way to baby sisters b day. Then in three days we are going to the beach! Yay. Just a quick 3 days there but still fun


----------



## MrsMoo72

At the wedding waiting for things to start & a big preggo walks in & everyone's cooing over her :-( I should have been 35 weeks now...:'(


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry Emma :(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

That really is horrible Emma! Sending virtual hugs and support!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kris how u holding up hun?xo

Lisa how was ur appt?xxx

What are all my PUPO's doing today?


----------



## babydust818

I'm sorry Emma... :( I can relate to you in so many ways. Try and stay strong for yourself and your angel. Remember that you are TTC again! That is a blessing itself. You're going to get your rainbow. You definitely will. I know it doesn't take away the hurt or pain, but you will have your child soon. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

You remember me telling you about my friend that got pregnant 3 weeks after i did? Well she is due in 3 weeks and i got her this onesie. Omg i love it. Wish i could keep it!
 



Attached Files:







jd.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> Kris how u holding up hun?xo
> 
> Lisa how was ur appt?xxx
> 
> What are all my PUPO's doing today?

Doing well! Almost broke down and tested this morning but I stayed strong! We will see how I do tomorrow lol...How are you Lis?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls!!

how are all of you?

im sorry em, it sucks alot, i know. but we will get our rainbows!!! xoxoxo

jess-how you feeling hunni? hows the ms?

stace, lisette, rach, how are you!! and everyone else tooOO!!!

my follie scan went great i had a 22 & 21 got the ovidrel shot he said i should be o'ing tmaro...

so he told me to bd tonight, 2 times tmaro & monday. im not sure about the 2 times. well see--i get nervous that dh will be shooting nada lol

i really hope this is it!

xoxox


----------



## babydust818

I hope it is for all of us Leeeese!! Would be sweet. You, me, Emma, Kristen, Kim! Would be amazing. We could say all the PUPO's survived the curve balls thrown to us! 

8dpo today.... getting to that ansy spot. GAHH!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good afternoon ladies!

Lisa great news!
Rach- almost time to test!


OMG I feel like crap today! Took a nap on the couch, but I have to make myself get moving. DS has to make a pinata by Thursday for school and we haven't started, I have litteraly nothing clean that fits me and DS is singing at church tomorrow, so laundry is a must. Anyone want to drive to my house and either make a pinata or do my mountain of dirty laundry?... No takers? Guess I need to get moving then. :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol my poor Stacie, I know the feeling! If we lived closer I'd come today :) Somehow I'm full of energy for a change! Ur turn is just around the corner!

Lisa that's awesome news girlie :hugs:

Rach :wave: how u feeling? Getting super excited for u to test next week! Hang in there!

Kris hunni stay strong!!! I'm doing ok...learning my back can not handle being in bed for longer than 10hours nomatter what kind of pillow set up I have! Lol - my friends with kids tell me its nature's way of breaking my 12hr weekend sleeps ill never have again!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, lets add to the bad day...

I decided to repaint my toenails since it is getting warmer outside and will be sandal season soon. I removed the old polish and clipped my nails and found that half of my left big toenail just fell off! (I had the same thing happen to my right big toe around Christmas!) I am going on Vacation in June! I am going to have the ugliest feet! 3 or 4 of my toenails are just turning soft and becoming brittle. I don't know if it is a lack of nutrients, just changing hormones, or possibly a fungus but why now??? So close to summer??? Ugh!

On the bright side me and DS just got the first layer of his pinata done!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls hope all us well


Today shud b my oing day as per my dr!! We bd thurs laat night and an hour ago...

We will again tnight...swim spermies swimmmmm!!!!

Em rach kris kim i have my fxd crosaed for u tooo


----------



## jessy1101

Emma big hugs hunny. I hope u get ur bfp this month!!

Rach how u holding up?? Any symptoms so far? 

Leese thats awsome for ur follies! Did u take an O test to double see if this is ur O day?

Stace wowww did it hurt?? Ive never had that happen. Althought i have already banged my toe before and half the nail came off ouchhh..maybe it is due to hormones? Toe nails grow really fast so im pretty sure you ll b ok for june. Maybe get a nourissment protector liquid to put on under ur nail polish? Awsome for the pinata!

Lisette ahhh lucky u energy boost! Ive spoken with my dr and added 1 extra medication pill to my daily dose which has done wonders! I havent been sick since friday. But im always sooo tired and thirsty i think i was at the point of dehydration.

Whatcha all up to today? It s yucky outside which means it s full on cleaning day baby! Everything just smells sooo good after u know? I love a fresh smelly house lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

My o test was pos lastnight so shots workingggg

Cant waitttttt to find out

How r uu


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- yay for oing!

Jessy- I am glad your Dr. added another med. Awesome news that you haven't been sick for a couple days! No the toenail thing didn't hurt! Weird I know.

Well been to church (DS sang in the children's choir this morning), saw the Easter Bunny, went on an egg hunt, and now for Baseball practice. Such a busy day!


----------



## Krippy

OMG Stace! That has happened to me before. I was a server and had to wear heels at work...safe to say that 6 months of 8-10 hour shifts on my feet and my big toenail turned yellow and fell off. It was crazy and gross and interesting in all the same moment!

FXd for you Leese! I am hoping you catch that eggie! :)

Have fun cleaning house Jess! I should be doing that too today but I can't stop reading Game of Thrones! I am addicted and we are going to see the Hunger Games tonight! So excited!


----------



## babydust818

i feel like Mesina's guinea pig.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Rach :hugs: are you gonna test early?

Feel like i've missed so much, been so busy lately! We have managed to bd almost every other day for the past 10 days so hopefully something's happening in there! Felt a little crampy yesterday so hoping that was ov...??

Get my new car tomorrow & i'm soooo excited! My FIL is a driving instructor and he let me take his car out with dh for an hour today for a bit of practice so hopefully i will be ok 2moro driving alone for the first time!

The wedding was good yesterday except for my wobble about the preggo. Thanks for the support girls, i was ok after a couple of glsses of wine :haha:, here is a pic of us before it all started:
 



Attached Files:







wedding.jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babydust818

love that pic emma! 

i had tested today 9dpo with bfn. just don't 'feel' pregnant. 

whatever i guess. i can't rush it so whatever will be, will be.


----------



## jessy1101

Emma love the pic!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace that sucks w ur nail! That happend to my friend!! :( how r u doing other wise today?

Emma u look gorg! How r u feelinggg

Rach so many ppl dont feel preg and r! Fxd for u!!!!

Kris hows it goinggggg

Everyone else how was ur wekend

I think im oing as we speak..getting pains in ovary area..think tmaro officially 1 dpo!!!


----------



## babydust818

thanks miss leese. woohoo to Oing!!! You're probably pumped. 

afm, this afternoon i'm having real bad shortness of breath, tightness in my middle back along with my heart beating fast. No idea what that is. Been super emotional as well. Also dehydrated. Although, i did have ice cream and it ALWAYS makes me thirsty.


----------



## Krippy

Ok...At what dpo did all of you lovely preggo's get your BFP? I am wondering if I should test tomorrow? I am nervous to get a BFN and have what happened last time! I wasn't showing up positive until about 16 dpo bc of the bean not being meant to be so I want to start early to see that strong implantation sign but scared too...Advice???


----------



## Krippy

Or maybe wait until 11 or 12 dpo? I hate this!!! Uggghhh!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Kris, I know this is the suckiest part of all but honestly if it were me (and I could control myself) I'd wait till 12dpo or more just to be sure & not drive myself crazier than I already was going! Bg hugs my friend! Hang in there! Special prayers for all you girls getting ready to test & Oing now!

Emma you are super cute girlie! Just as I pictured :) happy to hear the drinks did the trick! xo

Stacie my heart goes out to u! I remember when u had the toenail inceident in december! Eeeekkkk and now again :( well atleast ur not in pain & it didn't tear off! Trust me when I say it could be a WHOLE lot worse...ehem...down south 6days before ur beach wedding! Lol - only me :)

Jessy babe awesome news on the extra pill! Woot woot! Sucky rain here too but got lots done including buying me a gorgeous Bugaboo Cameleon at an amazing deal on kijji!!! Soooo freakin excited with it :)

Rach stay positive sweetie, we're all here praying hard :hugs:

Lisa, Lauren, Kim, Liz :wave: hope u all are having great Sunday nights! Wwwaaaaaa work tmmr :cry:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Kris - I have never got an early pos, mine have always shown up faint at 13dpo so I never test before that xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- I tested positive at 10dpo with my miscarriage and 9/10dpo (still disagree with my O date of FF) with this one. But I seem to make more hcg than the average person, not sure why, but my hcg doubled faster than every 24 hrs in the beginning, so my tests got dark fast.


----------



## keepthefaithx

kris- as much as it sucks ass maybe wait a couple days. i should listen to myself i am proof that i tested everday since 8dpo my last pregnancy & didnt get a bfp til 11.
sometimes your body will show hcg faster then some months or slower, but they say the most accurate is around 13.6 dpo or something like that....i know it sucks its so hard lol

i have the hcg shot so if i test ill get a positive, how much does that blow. thats why this month im not even guna test, my dr is going to do my beta next week..

goodluck hunni fxd for you!!

RACH!! hey girl, yeah i def o'd lastnight i had the pains, and this morning i have pains too, maybe the other egg is releasing...i really hope this is our month!!! 

hey lisette!! my weekend was very busy lol im pooed, cookie is keeping me on my toes!!

hey em, stace, jess how are you feeling girls??

where has liz been???

xoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

my blood pressure sat was 136 over 86, is that bad? i know its a little high but like bad??? they said it was fine but im usually 120-70-75


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> my blood pressure sat was 136 over 86, is that bad? i know its a little high but like bad??? they said it was fine but im usually 120-70-75

That is higher than what they would normally want to see, but not really bad. Plus blood pressure fluctuates through out the day and depending on your mood (you may just have been a little nervous finding out your follicle size). If it is normally 120/70 then you should be OK. Mine is usually high (140/85 sometimes higher) and I was concerned too. But the good news is when you get pregnant the increase blood volume will cause your blood pressure to drop some. Mine was actually 128/76 or something like this when I went last week. I was shocked that it was that low! The time when you really have to watch your blood pressure is in the third tri, so hoping mine stays good until at least 38 weeks.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well girlies I tried something different today. 

I have been fighting sour stomach/heartburn for weeks now. I have been eating Tums but they don't really help much. I had a bowl of cereal and just the small amount of milk that I had on it gave me sour stomach (DH said he could even smell the sour milk smell on me, yuck!). So I gave in and took a pepcid this moring. I am hoping this helps this problem. Jessy I'll let you know if this helps!


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! 
I'm still alive. Just been busy at work, and as usual I try to take a leave of absence from technology on the weekends. I'm so tired... did too much this weekend apparently. Cleaned my house from top to bottom including the garage. Hubby was out of town working (stupid tax season) so I was left all to myself (without a car as he had ours) so I got alot accomplished. However, now my back and legs hurt. I've got a serious case of the Monday's today. Between work, body aches, getting finances in order for refinancing, and cleaning all weekend I'm out of energy and just not excited with life.

Ok, that's a lie. But I'm tired and don't want to be at work! Good news: the tenant/friend that was living in our guest room for the past 8 months moved out yesterday! Onto creating a nursery!

Fingers crossed for all those O'ing and Testing this week! 
Jessy- glad you're feeling better and the medicine is helping.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks stace

how are you feeling?


----------



## keepthefaithx

great news liz, how is it going??


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks stace
> 
> how are you feeling?

I am OK, just trying to keep sane during the work day! I still feeling yucky off and on, but it must not be too bad since I just ate 3 chocolate chip cookies and a small bag of cheddar & sour cream ruffles ;) Salt and chocolate are my best friends!

Girls it is seriously going to be 91 degrees here today! Ahhhh! I am not ready for this weather.


----------



## Krippy

So I went against all of your advice...I know I am sorry! :blush:

And this is what I got...Let me know what you think! There is a defo pink line! Praying it is a sticky rainbow!
 



Attached Files:







013.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 9









015.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 10









008.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8









019.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## themarshas

YAY!!! CONGRATS! I definetly see a pink line! Wooohooo


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg kris holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats pos thats pos!!!!! congrats hunni!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

I know right?!?!? I actually "knew" I was pregnant I just didn't want to say anything in case people thought I was bat shit crazy or to tempt fate or anything! lol

Hoping and wishing this is my rainbow!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Kris I needed some good news this morning!!!!!!! Sssssssoooo happy for you babe :cloud9:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thats great ! Ring up your doctor!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Kris! I agree call your Dr. and enjoy being pregnant!


----------



## Krippy

Thank you all! It is only 7:45am here so I will have to wait a few hours until the Dr. office opens but that is exactly what I am going to do! I feel so blessed to have another chance so soon! I am thinking that we must be fertile...lol

Love and hugs to you all!


----------



## keepthefaithx

happy & healthy 9 months kris xo cant wait to join you


----------



## Krippy

Can't wait for you join either Leese!...

And Em and Rach! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kris, very happy for you xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

kris i would be due dec 23 if i get pg this month, we will be so close!


----------



## Krippy

So close! My birthday is December 15th and my DH is the 18th...Hoping that it is GL for us to have a xmas baby! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

My birthday is Dec 4th ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i dont count im in feb, feb 5..lol


----------



## Krippy

Ooohhh! December is a GREAT month!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw congrats Kris!!! I knew you must have a feeling with your question earlier!!


----------



## Krippy

Ya...I kind of just knew, I just needed to wait for it to be real and show up on a test! Now to stop analyzing every cramp, feeling, etc. Thank goodness for you girls to keep me sane! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I got a call back from my OB office. They got my blood work in and everything looked good except my Vitamin D was low. So they are calling me in a prescription for 50,000IU that I have to take once a week, then in 12 weeks they will recheck the levels.


----------



## keepthefaithx

okay stace thats good u got a supplement. do you drink milk? does that have vitamin d? that may b good, and too try n eat foods w it

:)


----------



## themarshas

Stace- That's pretty normal. Vitamin D deficiencies are pretty common in the winter, along with Vitamin K--- too little sunlight. It'd probably go back to normal on its own but the vitamin should boost your energy and immune system so it's definetly worth taking.


----------



## crystalclaro

awesome Kris !!!! congrats to you and hubby :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Crystal :wave: how you feeling girl?

Stace thats great news your bloods all came back good! Wenesday is your next scan this week right?

Kris did you get in touch with the Dr? I'm soooo pleased for ya!!! I love your ticker that says TODAY i found out I'm PG ;)

Lisa how long you have to wait now before getting a check up since you think you O now right?

Where's Jessy today????


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I do drink milk, but adults get very little of their vitamin D through food, mostly through sunlight, which I see little of right now.

I hope it goes back up, but my Mom has low vitamin D levels, despite being in the sun regularly. She has to take vitamin D everyday. I was taking it everyday too, but since the prenatal has vitamin D in it also, I just took the prenatal. Guess I just need more. I am hoping that this gives me more energy, because despite being almost 14 weeks I am still dragging everyday.

Lisette- yup u/s on Wednesday! I can not wait, even though it has only bee 4 weeks since my last u/s.

As for the pepcid, I don't think it helped at all! I am going to take it a couple more days to see if it just takes a couple days to kick in, but I am afraid I may be destined for 6 more months of sour stomach/heartburn :(


----------



## crystalclaro

NewbieLisette said:


> Crystal :wave: how you feeling girl?
> 
> Stace thats great news your bloods all came back good! Wenesday is your next scan this week right?
> 
> Kris did you get in touch with the Dr? I'm soooo pleased for ya!!! I love your ticker that says TODAY i found out I'm PG ;)
> 
> Lisa how long you have to wait now before getting a check up since you think you O now right?
> 
> Where's Jessy today????

Hi :) 
I am good, going home to Canada on wed :( sad to leave my hubby again *sigh* 
I'm suppose to go have an ultrasound wed morning but I think I'm just going to wait until I get back to Canada because they already seen the heart and there is not much more then can see at this point and if there is something wrong there is nothing they can do about it . It will just cause me to have a horrible trip home alone if they say something thats not 100% positive. I'm just going to have faith in the Lord at this point and get a scan when I get back maybe at the 7-8 week mark. 
I feel more pregnant every day I bought 3 maternity bras and they don't fit already :( and I'm nauseated all day long but thank goodness no actual vomiting , my A1c is down more and my blood sugars are almost perfect for the whole day :) and I'm exhausted!!!! but it feels awesome to be pregnant :D
How have you been?


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Kris congrats!!! Thats super duper awsome hunny i bet u guys r over the moon!! 

Hey thats funny with all the birthdays cuz mine is nov 1st and beany s due date is nov 7th lololo DH is like holy shittt Jess u do realize ur probably gonna give birth on ur bday right???? Lolol its crazy but i do actualy think thats what will happen..or oct 31 oooooo a halloween baby!! Trick r treatin and presents!! Love love lolol

Stace did the pills help? Im so thankfull i finaly got my meds kickin in althought im a lot more tired lately. 

Leese how r u feelin? 1dpo!!!! When r u seeing ur dr? R they doing a beta next week?

Hows all my chicas?? Plans for easter? Were sooo booked up it s crazy! Maple syrup breakfast and turkey dinners and ahhhh..i wanna do an egg hunt lolol yes im 25 years old but damnit i love mini easter eggs! Ok fine..it s the hormones now that im managing to keep stuff down chocolat is my bestiiii


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- you are too funny. Nope the pepcid ain't cutting it today. I have felt like I have stomach acid in the back of my throat all day! I am going to give it a couple more days then try something else.


----------



## Krippy

Pregnancy confirmed by Dr. this afternoon and early dating scan booked for April 23rd! So excited!

:happydance::happydance:

:cloud9:


----------



## Krippy

Oh and she said my EDD was December 15th...My bday! The baby won't be born on that day but...I am thinking good luck maybe!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww Kris hunni that's a beautiful gift :) Enjoy every moment of this!!! How's H taking it? Go out & celebrate :cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Kristen! That is wonderful news. My aunt ended up having my cousin on her birthday! How neat is that?!?

AFM, 10dpo today. Still BFN's. When i was pregnant last time i used a $store one and it was BFN, then 3 days later i used a E.P.T. digital and it said pregnant. So i'm thinking maybe i should wait until Thursday (day before AF is due). Then again, if that's the case i will freak out and think if i get a BFP around the same time of my cycle then i'm doomed for another MC. Oh lord please help me.


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> Awwww Kris hunni that's a beautiful gift :) Enjoy every moment of this!!! How's H taking it? Go out & celebrate :cloud9:

He is a little nervous! Really excited though! We are trying to enjoy every moment and take things one step at a time! I go for bloodwork tomorrow and Thursday just to check up on things to I am thinking that it will make me feel better when I know what my numbers are!

Thanks Rach! I would wait a few more days if you usually don't show on tests early! FXd for you doll!


----------



## lauren10

Kristin congratulations!!!! So happy for you honey!! xxoxoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

Great kris. So awsomeeee

Jess im going for blood test the 16th bc of the ovidrel..which is funny bc the first time they wanted me 8 dpo..think that was a mistake.. i wud have came a cuple days earlier but no weekends..just waiting and waitingggf


----------



## jkb11

Kris!!!!!!!! Yay! I am so happy for you! Amazing news! Enjoy every second:)


----------



## babydust818

Well, today is my angel's due date. I can't even sleep. I feel so wide awake....

Happy Birthday my angel.
Mommy loves you.
:angel::hugs::flower:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw rach hunny, lots of love, thinking about you xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw rach, happy birthday to your beautiful angel xoxox

<333333333333333:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

2dpo ahhH!!!

when i left office he didnt say when to come back for beta...but im not going to go at 8dpo....

im thinking maybe next thursday...so i can have results by friday ill be 11dpo...

idk what to do bc of the stupid ovidrel...

ahhh xoxoox

how are you em?


----------



## Twinkie210

Thinking of you Rach!

Kris- I hope your blood work comes back good!

Kim- how are you?

Lisa- I think testing at 11dpo should be good, FX'd for a nice sticky bean!


----------



## keepthefaithx

maybe ill keep my beta for the 16th. and start testing out w cheapies 8dpo...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i always tell myself to just chill and not even test wait for beta. but its SO hard..LOL

ughhhhhh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i took my baby cookie to petsmart yesterday to get her nails cut & get her some stuff & all the people in there were OBSESSED w her. they are like OMG shes the cutest thing ever etc. i loved it lolol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies :wave:

How's everyone doing today? Is it Friday yet? I'm soooo sleepy :sleep:

Rach sending you lots of love today! May your angel comfort you from above and bring you your rainbow real soon :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

U/S tomorrow!!!!

I can't wait :)


----------



## Krippy

Thank you Ladies for all the congrats and support! I woke up pregnant today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :cloud9:

Yay Stace! Can not wait for pics!

:hugs: Rach!

11dpo sounds good too Leese! I know how hard it is to wait hun! FXd for you!

:wave: Lis, Liz, Crystal, Em, Kim, Jess! Hope you have a wonderful Tuesday!

Did anyone have a ultrasound at around 7 weeks...What should I expect to see :shrug:


----------



## themarshas

Good morning! 
That post totally made my morning! Congrats again! Praying that you have a sticky little one!! We had an u/s at 6w2d and saw a sac, pole, and little heartbeating at 120. He was measuring about 6w5d at that point so he apparently implanted or grew quickly. Every little one is different though. They say not to expect to see much until after 7 weeks.


----------



## themarshas

Anyone know how I can make my photos smaller, apparently all my vayk pics are now to big to share on here...


----------



## jkb11

Rach- hugs to you sweetie<3 my date is quickly approaching and I have been having a hard time this week.
Stace yay u/s! Can't wait for your pics! I'm good but like I was saying just having a hard time with my angels due date approaching. Trying to settle in at my new job and all I think about is will I get pregnant again. But we are on our way to the beach so I have a few days to clear my head and spend time with my boys;) 

Kris-:) I'm doing a happy dance for you hunny! So happy for you. 
Leese- 2dpo yahoo! You are getting closer. I think your plan is great. Use those cheapies!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Sending u tons of positive vibes for u Rach. Lots of big hugs too. I hope this will be ur bfp! And crossing fingers Mesina was right.

Hmmmm i had my u/s at 8 weeks and u guys saw what the pics were like. So at 7 weeks i'm assuming it's even tinnier?? lolol or similar??

Leese ahhh that's awsome everyone was jelly of Cookie! She is such a cutie. I dunno if u should use any hpt at 8dpo cuz the ovidrel can give u a false positive rigght?? And u definetly dont want to stress urself out with that. Maybe go in at around 9 or 10 dpo for ur beta they will definetly be able to give u more info i think.

Happy tuesday/wednesday cuz we're off friday and monday soooo only 2 more freakin days to go!! We're having a huge pizza work party tomorrow to celebrate the end of the fiscal year thank the sweet baby jesus!!! I've just had enough cray cray to last me a shizz load of a while gahhhhhh.

Today it's gorgeous outside and i'm running around like a pretty chicken with it's head cut off. End of the year means begining of new year which means loads and LOADS of pooooo that needs to be done. At least my day is flying by i only have 3 hours of work left!!!! Well i took my lunch hour off that so yuppp 3 hours to go BRING IT!


----------



## Twinkie210

My U/S was 7+4, but I thinl the baby was measuring closer to 7+1 or 7+2. We saw baby with a heartbeat of 145, you couldn't see much detail, you could tell which end was the head, and could kind of see an arm bud, but at that point a heart beat was all I really cared about ;)


----------



## jessy1101

What is everybodie's summer vacations this year? When r u taking off? When is the last day of work for my preggy chicas?? How soon before ur due date r u gonna b finished work? How long r u taking off? A year?


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy-
well i would "test out" the trigger

like see it get lighter and lighter then hopefully darker and darker...u kno?

how are you feeling i feel we never chat no more!!!! waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


how are u girls doing today

i had a major craving of taco bell, i was so bad lol 2 soft taco supremes and those cheesy potatoes..omggg ahhhhhh bad bad bad!


----------



## lauren10

at 7 weeks they look like a peanut in the shell! with a little heart beat :) 

sending hugs your way today Rach!!! xxxx To you too Kimberly...


I'm taking 6 months off, and my DH is taking 3 months...my last day is June 29th and that's a couple weeks before my due date. How about you Jessy? I took a year with my DD, which was great, but it was a hard hit money wise...and with the new house and all...we're splitting it up!! (He gets full pay in the military)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am only taking 8 weeks off I think :( So providing my Dr. lets me, I will work right up until I deliver.

We are taking a vacation to Disney World this summer. I am so excited, I love everything Disney! We are going in June, so the heat will suck, but other than that it should be a fun time!


----------



## themarshas

I'm soooo looking forward to summer. However, I'm not looking forward to getting my coworkers to the point where I feel comfortable leaving them be on there own for a while... 
I plan on working up until the last moment possible and taking 6 weeks completely off from work. After that I'll be working 2-3 days a week for another 12 weeks. We can't afford to have either of us take the time completely off as I don't have any maternity benefits from work. But my DH will also be taking the first week or two off and working part time for the next 12 weeks. One day a week my mom will watch our LO and we will both work. Daycare will kick in and we will both go back to full time when our LO is about 20 weeks old. I'm already dreading this... Can't wait to meet our little man!


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooooo Leese i miss u bunches too!!!! We need to make more time for eachother chica!!

Ok the way it works is that i have 5 weeks of vacation time to take before i leave. So i'm taking the last week in july and the first week in august since it s the construction holidays and that's when DH is off. Then i'm either gonna take 2 or 3 weeks before my due date. So around oct 19th will be my last day!

Mat leave wise i'm taking a full year cuz we get 53% mat leave benefits from my job and 40% from the gouvernment so it's 93% of my salary BEFORE DEDUCTIONS! We actualy make more money on mat leave compared to when i'm actualy working my normal hours pay wise it's freakin crazy!! But it's cuz we dont have to pay a bunch of things sooo it works. DH also gets his 5 weeks full pay too so he'll probably take the first 2 weeks after beany is born and then 3 weeks before his 2 weeks off during xmas vacation.


----------



## lauren10

wow that's awesome Jess! We get 75% for 15 weeks, then 55% the rest of the year (but only up to $485/week). Like I said DH gets a full year at full pay! bugger! With DD I felt like at 9 months I'd would have been ok with her going to daycare...so that's our goal for this one. I'll probably bf to the 6 months like I did before.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> wow that's awesome Jess! We get 75% for 15 weeks, then 55% the rest of the year (but only up to $485/week). Like I said DH gets a full year at full pay! bugger! With DD I felt like at 9 months I'd would have been ok with her going to daycare...so that's our goal for this one. I'll probably bf to the 6 months like I did before.

Cant he transfert that to you?? And then u can get the full pay year off?? I'm thinking the same thing daycare wise prob at 10 months and then that way we can start off a few hours a day and then go up to full days. 

Breastfeeding wise i was thinking the same thing for that too. Depending on how everything goes and if i manage to breastfeed due to either milk probs or baby wont drink or collic or etc etc i was thinking 6 to 7 months.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so jealous of you girls! I only get 60 or 70% of my pay for 6 weeks, that is it. We can take up to 12 weeks through FMLA, but that only guarantees unpaid leave. I should have a couple week vaca saved up to use, but I think I will be back at work after 8 weeks. I will probably only BF for 6 weeks, then only nurse a couple times a day (I know sucks, but I don't think I can handle pumping at work).


----------



## themarshas

I clearly need to switch countries... My DH's company pays full salary for 12 weeks for mothers but only gives a week of vacation for paternity leave. And 12 weeks paid is pretty much unheard of here! Most companies have short term disability which is 6 weeks at a 60% or less rate of pay after you use your vacation time. But I work for a company with only 4 women so it doesn't make sense for them to have it. I'm hoping that my employer will be nice and pay me for a portion of my leave. I'm holding out hope.


----------



## Krippy

I am self-employed so I do not get maternity leave but my hubby is thinking about taking paternity leave for at least 2 months! I am excited about that!

I am looking forward to summer too! My brother and his family are coming to visit my mom and I for 3 weeks in June...it will be a blast! Lots of hikes and lake days!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kris hunni I'm sooo happy u woke up feeling pregnant today :cloud9:

Work wise we're super lucky too..a year off with half that comes very close to full pay & the other half that is about 70% I think (gotta do the math still! Lol) so I will be taking the year off plus I've got 2weeks left for 2012+3weeks for 2013 to play with so I'm thinking of stopping work 2weeks before my due date & just let myself rest & swim if possible since it'll be mid -august! Eeeekkkkkk


----------



## Krippy

I am not sure if any of you did some sort of memorial for your angel...Here is my necklace that we got for RJ and our corner for him in our living room. It is his actual handprint on the necklace and the candle in the other picture turns on everyday for 5 hours. The teddy has half of his ashes and the other half are in the urn with his name and birthdate engraved on it. Gosh I love and miss him! Just felt like showing him a little! Feeling great but a little emotional today :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 6









003 (2).jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kris that's beautiful! Thank you for sharing with us :hugs: I can only imagine the wide range of emotions you must be feeling sweetie...we're here for you anytime you wanna share esspecially about your handsome little man RJ! I'm sure he's the best angel watching over you & the LO :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lisette!


----------



## Krippy

Watching the old Ellen Show sitcom on Netflix...LMAO!


----------



## lauren10

Oh Kris that is so sweet!! I can't even imagine how much you must miss him. lots of hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxx

Liz and Stacie I moved here from the U.S., so of course I was shocked about all the parental leave we get here!!! it's amazing.

Jessy no I can't steal his child care pay...I wish!!!! I'm the same as you guys, pumping at work would be way out of the question. how do people do that? we don't even have a room here...would I pump at my desk?? I could just imagine! I found with DD by 6 months she was eating a lot of different foods and it just made sense to wean her then...and she had formula until she was a year.


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Oh Kris that is so sweet!! I can't even imagine how much you must miss him. lots of hugs to you xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Liz and Stacie I moved here from the U.S., so of course I was shocked about all the parental leave we get here!!! it's amazing.
> 
> Jessy no I can't steal his child care pay...I wish!!!! I'm the same as you guys, pumping at work would be way out of the question. how do people do that? we don't even have a room here...would I pump at my desk?? I could just imagine! I found with DD by 6 months she was eating a lot of different foods and it just made sense to wean her then...and she had formula until she was a year.

Lauren, the one good thing about the U.S. is that most places have to provide a private place for pumping other than a bathroom. My work has a "wellness room" that women can use, and various other empty offices, and conference rooms. So while my employer would accommodate any of my needs, I just don't see myself taking breaks from work to "milk" myself you know? But my friend BF for a year and pumped everyday at work. So I guess it can be done.


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- I love your memorial corner for RJ. The necklace is beautiful too. My MC was so early (8 weeks) that I didn't have anything tangible, so I bought a ring that is a heart with what would have been my baby's birthstone (aquamarine-March) in it. I wear it everyday still and suspect I will for a long time.


----------



## keepthefaithx

kris thats beautiful!

love it so much!

how is everyone doing??

i am drinking some tea playing w cookie, got to be at work by 10 today

3 dpo today...i m guna try n run to dollar tree & get a bunch of cheapie tests & start testing out trigger maybe from 5 dpo on-see how many days it takes me to get it out of my system...bc im ANAL!! lol

hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> kris thats beautiful!
> 
> love it so much!
> 
> how is everyone doing??
> 
> i am drinking some tea playing w cookie, got to be at work by 10 today
> 
> 3 dpo today...i m guna try n run to dollar tree & get a bunch of cheapie tests & start testing out trigger maybe from 5 dpo on-see how many days it takes me to get it out of my system...bc im ANAL!! lol
> 
> hope everyone has a good day

I think I would be testing out the trigger too ;) Otherwise I wouldn't believe a BFP. I hope you post us progression pics! We can scrutinize with you!


----------



## lauren10

Yeah my old company in the US had that too, but like you...I'd still feel funny! I felt good about bf'ing for 6 months with DD.

Lisa you have a great day too! give cookie a hug for me, she's so cute!!!

Oh so here's a question for you...my friend is just now weaning her 2.5 year old from breastfeeding (he still does it 2-3 times during the night and sleeps in bed with them). Weird or normal? I try not to judge, but I couldn't imagine that!!!


----------



## themarshas

2.5 seems very old to be finally weaning... I feel like once your child can eat food (pretty much in any fashion) they should be weaned off BF. I plan on BF for 6-9 months, including pumping at work. I have a coworker who did it for a year with both of her children. I bought a really good double electric pump and we have a room to pump in at work. I plan on taking 3 15 minute breaks a day once I return to work.


----------



## jessy1101

Leese what was that u like ANAL??? LOOOOOLOLOL mouhaaahahahaaah yup i'm sure that's what i read..naughty naughty chica...

2.5 years?????????????????? Holy sweet baby jesus and boobies....ummm ya i dont think i'll be able to do that....the plan was 6-9 months and damnit i'm stickin to it....I'm getting the double electric pump too Liz!! We have to enjoy some luxuries....it must be really tricky at work tho i mean u have to refrigerate right after right???? So ur gonna store it in the office lunch fridge??? OMG what if somebody drinks it????????????? I'd actualy pay big money to see that...serves them right!!

Kris that memorial is absolutly gorgeous!!! Thank you for sharing with us. I still have my scan pictures from 6 weeks with my first pregnancy and i kinda made a memorial book that i wrote thoughts and feelings in. It helps u know to cope. 

I've got the most incredible baby pregnancy book that i've been writting tons in and i love it!! I'm gonna start belly shots at 10 weeks i think!! Then see what the progress looks like week by week. I dont have anything bump wise right now but that's due to being sick...thankfully the meds have been wonderfull and i'm not drowsy anymore so that's god. We're having a pizza chicken wings lunch party today soooo i'll finaly be able to indulge in some goodness food wise!!

It's basicly our thursday today!!! We've got a 4 day week end sooooooo bring it!!

Lisette yay we're only gonna be 3 months mat leave appart!! We'll have to meet up and have a baby playdate!! Even thought they will probably be conked out...no biggie LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooo Happy 24 weeks Liz!!! Lotsa luvvvvvvvv


----------



## Krippy

I am planning to BF for as long as I can but not past 18 months...if I get that far! I think co-sleeping can work but baby in different bed and not past 6 or 9 months...they should be attempting to sleep through the night at that point. But hey who am I to say...Things always change for moms! Sometime desperate times call for desperate measures! lol But yes Lauren that woman sounds a little over attached to her 2.5 year old...wtf

GL Leese...your 2WW will be over soon! Sending you lots of positive vibes and hugs!

Happy 24 weeks Lisette! Time is just flying by...

Post some pics of that non-existent bump Jess...I wanna see! The journal is a great idea...I am just not very good at keeping up at things like that. I would start and not finish...so I am thinking that taking pics is pretty easy to stick to!

Here is my progression pics from this morning! I just couldn't wait to pee on that other stick. Today is 12 dpo and the top is the 10 dpo from Monday. Is it weird that the control line was darker on Monday or am I just crazy?
 



Attached Files:







April 4, 2012.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









April 4, 2012 (2).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Krippy

Happy 9 weeks Jess!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Guys (stace i think you would know lol) i went to the pharmacy and got my rx but its for progesterone instead of prometrium..

It says right on bottle progesterone subsituted for prometrium.


Should i call my office. Or just take the progesterone???


----------



## Krippy

I would call to make sure! You don`t want to take any chances!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i spoke w pharmacist, he said my dr didnt specify brand or generic. but its the same thing. thats what he said....


----------



## Krippy

If you are still feeling uncomfortable just give your doc a call! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning chicas :wave:

OMG Jess lil play dates sounds AMAZING :cloud9: How you feeling today babe?

Kris thanks doll but I'm at 19weeks today and I think Liz is 24 :) Congrats Liz!

Lauren that does sound a little cray cray to me! What can ya say right...each mom and baby is diffrent....God I just hope mine sleeps! LOL

Leese I was given Promegrium instead and was told it was the same thing but definately call to be on the safe side! How's lil cookie doing? Is she well behaved while ur at work? I'm glad she's keeping you nice and busy so this week fly's by!!!

Does everyone have Friday off? OMG extra day off :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning chicas :wave:
> 
> OMG Jess lil play dates sounds AMAZING :cloud9: How you feeling today babe?
> 
> Kris thanks doll but I'm at 19weeks today and I think Liz is 24 :) Congrats Liz!
> 
> Lauren that does sound a little cray cray to me! What can ya say right...each mom and baby is diffrent....God I just hope mine sleeps! LOL
> 
> Leese I was given Promegrium instead and was told it was the same thing but definately call to be on the safe side! How's lil cookie doing? Is she well behaved while ur at work? I'm glad she's keeping you nice and busy so this week fly's by!!!
> 
> Does everyone have Friday off? OMG extra day off :happydance:

I guess that I haven`t woke up yet this morning! lol...I was thinking that time was going fast! Hahaha!

Happy 19 weeks Lisette!

Happy 24 weeks Lizzzzz!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- Prometrium is a brand for progesterone (so guessing they just gave you a generic). It doesn't hurt to just check with your Dr. to make sure.

BFing until 2.5??? That is strange. I was kind of weirded out by people that do it over a year, I mean they have teeth and are eating solid foods by then? And talking? I think for me a good stopping point is either when the kid has enough teeth to do physical damage to my girls, or if he/she can walk and talk and tell me it want a boob. But that is just me... LOL

Well I took a new prenatal this morning and it comes with a DHA supplement... any of my preggo friends taking these? The kind it comes with is giving me fishy burps, just like fish oil pills! I don't think I will stick with this brand, I may have to talk to the Dr. and try something else...


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys xo


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 19 Lisette!!! When is ur gender scan??????????????? I'm telling ya ur gonna have a boy just like meeeeeee lolol.

Thankfully as of today i feel fantastic!!! The pills are now 100% full effect and i have no more drowsiness which is a huge plus! Althought my boobies seem to now almost hit my chin and throb like a mutha fuckaaaaa. Ohhh well no biggie DH loves to look at them...he kinda squeezes tooo hard tho....i'm always whacking him cuz of that lolol.

I think i might also be feelin my sex drive coming back!!! Wooo hoooo partayyyy over here hiihiii

Leese if u at any point have any doubts definetly call ur dr! Here's there for that so do not feel bad about it.


----------



## babydust818

How are ya girls doing?

Today i'm 12dpo still with BFN. Although my temp did rise this morning. It may be because i'm sick. I have a sore throat and can't stop coughing. Nothing will come up.


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo a temp rise is excellent Rach! It could be due to a late implantation? I'm still thinking really positive for u!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess you're voting boy too???? One week from tomorrow!!!!! Aaaaahhhhhhh I can't wait!!!!!!! H is sure it's a boy....I think we're exactly 50/50 on guesses now and everyone is POSITIVE THEY ARE RIGHT! LOL....My cupcake party on the 14th is gonna be AWESOME :happydance:

Wooohoooo for the sex drive back!!!! Bow chica wow wow ;)


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Jess. I just don't feel it this month though. I'd be totally shocked if i did get a positive. Last time i was pregnant i didn't get a positive until 14 or 15dpo. I just will kinda freak out if i get it then because i'll feel like it's gonna end the same, ya know?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh WOW Rach that chart looks really good....praying hard for ya babe :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

I definetly know how u feel Rach. Trust me i only started really feeling positive for this pregnancy after my 8 week scan cuz it was sorta my line i needed to cross time wise u know? After a certain point u just get in ur head that ok enough is enough gotta stay positive.

I think ur chart is looking excellent hunny! 

Lisette omggggg of course ur having a boy!!! I'm tellin ya it's what i'm predicting!! It's hilarious cuz on my end i'm the only one who thinks it will be a boy! All our friends and family and DH and everybody is like nopeeee it's gonna be a girl!!! We shall see...and i missed some bowchica wow wow soooooo freakin much!!! Gonna be nice to get mahh freak on for 4 days!! Ok we're going to a chalet with friends friday and saturday..and family day sunday...but damnit i wanna sneak some naked time in there....it's possible...right??? Just gotta be...quiet...ok quiet-ish...kinda quiet?? Damnnnn...not easy...


----------



## keepthefaithx

not over til that bitch comes rach...i have my fxd for you!!!!

i took the progesterone, i called pharm and looked it up. but i will still call my dr, but im like 99.9 percent sure its fine...they open at 1..


----------



## keepthefaithx

nooo lisette is having a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette-girl
jessy-boy
stace-boy

:) lol


----------



## jessy1101

Nopeeeee it's a boy!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL now now girls ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hahah i bet you 10,000 smackers jess! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

I am the queen of guessing the right gender lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Loves u Leese!!! xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

:)


----------



## babydust818

i suck at guessing! I say Lisette girl, Jess.... hmm i'm not sure, Stace another boy.


----------



## keepthefaithx

this ovidrel is making me SOOOO sleepy!!!!!!!!!! ughhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jessy1101

Ready to be done this week..now now now LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo and i've just snuck to the bathroom and took a 9 week bump pic! Umm...bump-ish...small bump? Ya..nuttin there me thinks lolol



:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww so cute! theres an itty bitty bump! so cute!! (thats how i look at 5 weeks...) LMAO


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOL ahh thx Leese i'm hoping to get a nice bump soon! With the way it's going tho might take a bit of time i just started getting a bit of appetite back thank god!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeahh you need to get gain some lbs back! lol

but u look good tho!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i love ur hair btw looks really good-


----------



## babydust818

with my gut i always look pregnant... a whole 23 months pregnant! ;)

cute belly Jess! You will soon have a nice round one. You just wait... 3 weeks from now may look totally diff!


----------



## jessy1101

Thx you guys!! 

Rach agreed maybe i'll get some kind of belly growth spurt and gain like 10 pounds in 3 weeks! Ok maybe not 10 pounds...unless i start sweeling the shizz up...eeeeeeekkkkk...

Leese i just had my hair done 2 weeks ago! And it's the natural dye with no amoniac just in case..it actualy is a really gorgeous blond shade which i'm happy about!


----------



## themarshas

Cute pic Jessy! Although, that's a pretty small bump. I didn't have anything (even with eating all the time) until 17 weeks though so you've got a ways to go. I definetly have a bump now. Which I'd share with you guys but BNB apparently hates my photos (too large).


----------



## jessy1101

Liz is yours a super duper round bump??? Those are the freakin best kinds!!


----------



## jessy1101

I've always wondered...if it's this huge bump..can u still manage to shave your hoohah???

Lauren?? Your the most advanced preggy wise maybe u can help me on that?? LOLOL

Wouldnt a brazillian be freakin killer since all the blood flow is down there....sweet babayyyy jesus me no likey..


----------



## themarshas

I kinda just have a small basketball look going on. Like if you cut off the center of my stomach you wouldn't know I was preggo.


----------



## jessy1101

OMG u have the basketball girl look??? Totaly jelly that's the best kind lolololol


----------



## themarshas

The quality is really bad because I had to resize them but one is my sister and I, one is DH and I and one is me on the beach 2 weeks ago.
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 11









Untitled2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 10









Untitled3.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## keepthefaithx

if im not pg this month, im going to do a golden chocolate brown, im getting sick of the red. if im pg i will wait til after 1st tri and do a semi perm.


----------



## keepthefaithx

liz sooo freaking cute and thats AWSOME you and ur sis are pg together!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Liz super cute bump!! 

Leese oooo that color would look awsome on u!!


----------



## themarshas

Her due date is today! Now where is my nephew....?


----------



## jessy1101

She hasnt gotten any contractions yet or anything??


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks jess.

omg wow today?? coooool and a boy like u how awsome, best buds..what is she naming her son?

yea any contractions???


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess you look totally adorbale babe! Enjoy that nice flat tummy and ehem...get H to start "helping" in the shower ;)

Liz those are seirously cute pic's girlie!!!

Leese change of hair is a great idea IF ur not preggo which I would much rather that red color drives you nuts for 3months instead :)

Rach how you feeling today hun? xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

i obviously dont care what im having, really, but i secretly would love a boy :)

but really i dont care at all!!!!

just healthy little bean!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette see i've thought of that...i've just got this terrified idea that he will somehow end up slicing me by accident.....omggggggggg......Sides he's into that whole full shave back to front thinggy..and i'm not comfortable letting him do the shaving THERE..is that wrong??????????

Leese i agreed u should change ur color now then be stuck with it!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Well for pregs sake i hope im not dying my hair for a while...lol

but yea i def want brown back, red is a pain! Lol love it tho--


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im guna start testing out trigger at 5 dpo i think (friday)and ill see how many days it takes to leave..

Last time i think by 9dpo it was out- dont remember tho....

Well seeeeeee!


----------



## jessy1101

Hopefully it goes light and then gets super dark right after due to a BFP!!!! That's an awsome easter present if i do say so myself!!


----------



## Krippy

Liz...You have the cutest little bump! Love it!

Jess...what a bump, and I love that you snuck into the bathroom at work to do it! You look amazing! Can't wait til it pops for you!

Leese...How are you doing hun? Able to stay awake...lol Thinking of you lots! I had red hair too and I loved it but the upkeep is so annoying!

Lisette...I did the same thing, I asked my DH to help but I have to be honest by the end of my pregnancy I just didn't care what was going on down there! Lol...the poor doctors...And I was feeling so rotten so poor DH as well!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Kris I can only imagine...as it is I'm kinda skipping days! 

Jess having DH start with legs and work his way up later on i figure...can still do a half decent job blind ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz- you bump is so little and cute! You have some big 'ole boobies in your swimsuit pic though! LOL

Jessy- yup I think you have the makings of a smallish bump, give it a few weeks ;)

As for shaving the nether regions, well I am already falling behind on that job! I was so embarassed too, because my Dr. did a pelvic at my first appt, which I was not expecting and it was quite a jungle down there... eek! Oh well, he has to look at old lady hoo hoo's so my over grown bush still has to be better than that right?

Had my U/S! The baby would NOT cooperate, LOL. The tech kept trying to get him/her to roll over and I think it was snoozing! It would move an arm or leg every once and awhile, but mostly it just jerked like it had the hiccups! It was actually quite funny. I will try to post some of the pics in a little while. HR was down to 155, but pretty sure it was sleeping so I expected the HR to be a little lower ;)

Next Appt is April 23rd!


----------



## Twinkie210

Here are the pics, no good nub shot


----------



## themarshas

Aww I love u/s shots. Still weeks until our next one. Boo! Although its squeeze now that i know hes ok in there. He moves all the time! As for dh shaving... I dunno about that... Although I'm sure ill break down and get there eventually. My boobs are ridic. They've gone from a barely b to almost d. I think its been like a 4" change measurement wise. And some outfits you can reallllly talk


----------



## jessy1101

Stace love ur pics!!!! Awsome cutie patooty!!

Liz lolol lOng live hugeeee tatas!


----------



## Krippy

Stace...love the u/s pics! Beautiful!!! I have my first U/s on the 23rd as well!

I agree...the huge tatas are fab! Although mine have always been large...not sure how I feel about them being larger! lol


----------



## lauren10

stacie congrats and love the pictures!! 

I shaved it all off the other day, and it's getting tricky and downright dangerous. A lot of it has to go by feel because you can only see so far over. A mirror would help a lot.
I would get waxed if I had the time and money! yes it definitely hurts more though than usual...but still to me is worth it!! 

Hey Liz happy viable baby day! :) 

my bump is going through a growth spurt I think. It's pretty round. I've gained 12 lbs so far which I'm happy with as long as I don't pack it on from here on in. I did eat about 10 chips ahoy tonight. 

My best friend that had the same due date as my angel had her baby this morning. 7lbs 11oz and she did the water birth without drugs. good for her - but I still dont' understand why people go natural when God gave us epidurals.....I LOVE.......

Rach i hope your temp rise is great news...hang in there! 

Hi to everyone else and hope you're having a great week!!! xxx


----------



## jkb11

Stace what sweet pics! Congrats hunny :) 
Liz so cute love the pic of you and your sis :) 
I'm still at beach weather is great !!! Ahhhh do we have to go home???
So I should ovulate on Easter but I am working long freaking days sat,sun,and Monday ugh! And we will be staying in my sis in laws room since we haven't moved yet so not good for ttc ! Any ideas ?


----------



## babydust818

Kim I always find a way to dtd! I've done it at a bffs house even. got to get it in when you can. just be quiet is all I can say lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol ditto to what Rach said! You go girl :) Enjoy the rest of the vaca Kim! We miss ya!

Stace OMG what a cute lil beanny you got there! I love when their stubborn already! Sooo freakin cute & trying not to laugh is hard right :) Awesome that u got an extra visit! Great pics! xxx

Lauren hun time for another bump pic me thinks ;)

YAY for Friday for some of us tmmr :)


----------



## lauren10

Kim so jealous, enjoy the beach...and doing it in the car is fun! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- I say car or bathroom, whatever works!


----------



## lauren10

Mile high club??


----------



## jessy1101

I agree with everyone u gotta try to get some whenever and where ever u can!! Basicly there is no wrong place...except maybe in front of ur sister on top of the dinner table...unless ur into that kind of whack shizz...if so carry on!!

Ahhh it's all icky cloudy here this morning sucks!! I love waking up to sunshine!! Thankfully today is my friday soooooo hoping the day flies super duper fast!

How is y'all doin? Anything new and uber juicy to report??

Lauren we want an updated bump pic!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 26 weeks Lauren!!
Happy 14 weeks Stacie!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

So....whats going on? What did i miss? :shrug:


----------



## jessy1101

Yessssss Happy 26 and 14 Lauren and Stace!!

Wow Stace ur officialy now in ur 2nd trimester!!!! That's freakin awsome chica!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> So....whats going on? What did i miss? :shrug:

Well we'Ve basicly started a huge debate on if it's safe to allow ur partner to shave both from to back area sorrounding ur vadge later on in pregnancy..

It just scares me LOLOLOL :dohh::dohh:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm yeh, that's pretty scary! I would just rather do a half-arsed job of it myself :haha: To be honest i didn't really care towards the end...and when i was in labour i def didn't care haha!!!


----------



## lauren10

Oh yeah, Emma's right. There's so many people looking at your vag you just stop caring! I do what I can, but I'm sure it's a patchy job! 

Emma how have you been?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Like the whole town could have walked in and had a look for all i cared :haha::haha:

I'm good thanks Lauren - sooooooo in love with my new car i can't even tell you! Think we prob missed my ov this month as i had ewcm on sat night & sun morn but dh had had a bit too much to drink at the wedding and couldn't...erm...perform! :blush: Bt i wasn't hopeful for the first month anyway so we'll see. Not a hint of any symptoms anyway.....


----------



## lauren10

new cars are so fun!!! and that new car smell....mmmm. 

Oh no! My husband is the first guy I've been with that doesn't get at all affected performance-wise when he drinks...it's the weirdest thing!!! Sometimes I wish he couldn't perform because he gets rough and sloppy, haha! 

But there's still a chance, right? the sperm could have been hanging out in there for 7 days!


----------



## MrsMoo72

There's a small chance, we bd'd thurs night so they might have hung around hehe!!

How you feeling Lauren? Is your dd realising mummy's getting bigger?


----------



## lauren10

I feel great! She likes to rub hand lotion on my belly haha...but I'm sure she doesn't really get it. We're having so much fun with her right now...she'll try to repeat anything you say...so we ask her to say things like Popsicle, barbeque and temperature. it's hilarious.


----------



## Twinkie210

That is wayyy too funny! DS couldn't say "L" sounds (came out as "W" sounds) when he was a toddler and all 3 of his names have "L" in them, so we used to go around asking him his name. It was so cute, yet kind of mean at the same time.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning girlies :wave:

Lauren that is super cute! Your DD is just too adorable! Ehem don't avoid us...we wanna bump pic missy ;)

Emma have faith my friend...spermies are super stong and stick around way longer than we think!

Happy Friday everyone!!!!!!! OMG I can't wait for the long weekend!!!!! YAHOOOO!!!!!!

How you girls all feeling today?


----------



## Krippy

It is so dry here...I wake up all stuffed and lips cracked and dry! uggghhh! Can't wait for my daily nap! It is my Friday today too! :) 3 day weekend here we come!!

Does anyone have any plans for the weekend?


----------



## lauren10

I hate when it's dry!!! 

DD and I are going to Boston! My mom got her a tricycle (the kind with a handle you can push for when they're little)...and she's planning an Easter egg hunt! My DH is staying here alone because he has to work, but I'm sure he'll try to golf if at all possible! 

How about you Kristin? 

I'll try to get a bump pic!


----------



## Krippy

I love easter egg hunts. My mom would do our house and our acreage for my brothers and all of my cousins! It was soooo much fun! Love the tricycle idea...you will have to post some pics sooo cute!

My hubby works all weekend too so I will prob lay low...go for some hikes with the dogs and chillax! :)

Yes I want to see another bump pic too! You must look amazing!


----------



## lauren10

Here's a little progression...16, 20 and 26 weeks. And I threw in one of the wreath I made for the door yesterday :) do you like?
 



Attached Files:







16.5 week.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3









20 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3









26 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4









wreath.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Krippy

That wreath is gorgeous! I wish I was crafty like that!

And your bump is the cutest thing I have ever seen! You are so tiny...were you tiny with your DD as well?


----------



## lauren10

Thanks! When I say I "made" it...I just bought the grapevine wreath and put the flowers in, so it was easy! 

I was probably the same with DD! I feel like I'll gain a little less this time just from running after her :) 

Are you feeling good Kristin? Any sickness?


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the wreath! and your bump progression is so cute!

OK, after memorizing every detail of my U/S pics I am convinced I see girl parts in one of them (I know I am nuts, but what else can I do until my next U/S?) Of course I will look even crazier when they tell me its a boy! LOL I don't know if I can wait until 20 weeks now. I need to know what color I get to buy! Maybe I can convince DH we should have a private U/S earlier?


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Love the wreath! and your bump progression is so cute!
> 
> OK, after memorizing every detail of my U/S pics I am convinced I see girl parts in one of them (I know I am nuts, but what else can I do until my next U/S?) Of course I will look even crazier when they tell me its a boy! LOL I don't know if I can wait until 20 weeks now. I need to know what color I get to buy! Maybe I can convince DH we should have a private U/S earlier?

post the possible vagy pic!!!


----------



## Krippy

I was thinking a girl when I saw your pics Stace but .... who knows!?!? :)

I have been feeling nauseous when my stomach is empty. So in the morning and when I am hungry during the day! I feel like a pig the amount of food I am eating but trying to stick to healthy snacks and only have a little when I am feeling crappy. I didn't get sick with RJ at all and def not this early! Between 8-12 weeks I didn't have an appetite but that was it...I could eat anything up to that point and then from 8 weeks til the end all I wanted were veggies! lol Don't know how I got so big with RJ!

DH told me yesterday the he thought it was either a girl or twins!!!! :) And he just "knows" things sometimes. I hope he is right about the twins!


----------



## lauren10

someone has got to be having twins!!! It's hard to eat healthy when you're really hungry!! I ate sooo many cookies yesterday! yum though. 

so our house is listed finally today!!! yay. I hope we get lots and lots of action next week :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I have trouble eating healthy most days, and for me salt helps sooth my nausea, so I eat alot of salt (bad I know) and I have a huge sweet tooth (always have). But I try to work in veggies and lean meat where I can ;)


----------



## Krippy

GL with the house Lauren! I know how frustrating that can be! It will sell!!! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, my phone decided not to finish sending the e-mail of my pic, so I'll post it later, then you can all tell me I am nuts and I will completely agree!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girlies!

i went to dollar tree to get cheap tests to test out my trigger.

the girl at the register is like "do you really need all these tests"...im like mind ur damn business...LOL

im hormonal dont mess w me!!! :)

whats going on w all u girlies!?

i hope to join the baby train soon omggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!

we need belly pics girls!


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is the pic that I am convinced it is a vagie not a pennie.. but for all I know it is a foot or leg or anything else LOL. Oh and it is much clearer on my copy, pic of a pic is not a good quality. On mine it looks like two round balls, which I have heard can be swollen girl parts... Poor child. If it is a boy he will die when I tell him I was convinced he was a girl! hihi


----------



## babydust818

My OH was suppose to be a girl. His mom was all excited and when she gave birth and saw it was a boy she was so disgusted. If you look at the pictures of her holding him for the first time she had this huge look of disgust on her face and wouldn't even look at him! Poor baby lol. It's hard to say what it could be. Have you tried one of those gender tests? i heard on the news theres one brand thats pretty accurate. It goes by some chemical that each gender produces. Idk. It's worth a shot! I think it's $7 or something? I'm not sure. I don't even remember the brand. It's suppose to work after 7 weeks.


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren ohhh my sweet god i love ur bump!!! And that wraith is wow!!!

Stace ok after squinting and tilting my head all over the place i have decided that....i am undecided what i see on ur pic LOLOLOLOLOL. But trust me embarassing story wise, when DH was born his peeny was....sorta glued up there...due to sludge and etc etc. So basicly as soon as he was born he was declared a girl! They put the lil pink bracelet and everything with a girl name and etc. BUTTT when the nurse finaly washed him off poooffff his johnson hung down LOLOLOLOL. Goddamn good job too cuz i mean after a lil while if they would of came back with a boy i'd be like omggg this isnt my baby i had a girl! Somebody switched babies.....yuppp scary thing me thinks. 

Leese people r stoopid it's none of their damn business if u want to pee on a stick a million times damnit. U go for it girly!!

Kris i'm so overly booked this weekend it's crazy! Tomorrow early morning we're going to our friend's cottage with them for 2 days of R&R. Sunday am i have a huge maple syrup brunch at my parents and sunday night a huge easter dinner with DH's family..monday will be my chill out cleaning day at home i guess....if i'm not too freakin burnt out!

Food wise now that i can finaly keep things down i try to eat lots of fruit and veggies. It's hard tho cuz i'm almost never hungry due to not being able to keep things down for weeks. One minute i can be starving and 3 bites later over stuffed and full. I'll get a balance at some point i guess. Also i find i crave peanut m&ms, jubejubes and gummy bears after dinner mmhhmmmmm...


----------



## jessy1101

They make those Rach????? Is it a blood test or something?? I dunno if u can just pee on something and get either a blue or pink line...which would be freakin awsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

that was so rude of the cashier lisa! i can't stand people sometimes.

Stacie...I don't think you can tell from the angle the picture is at. But maybe you have some intuition!! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

right? i hate people lol

i have alot of clearish cm i hope thats good sign 4dpo

but really cant go with signs..especially w the meds im on...UGHHH!!!


----------



## babydust818

jessy1101 said:


> They make those Rach????? Is it a blood test or something?? I dunno if u can just pee on something and get either a blue or pink line...which would be freakin awsome!!!!!!!!!!

It's not a blood test. It's a poas!! I'll have to research it and let you know.


----------



## Twinkie210

I told you I was crazy, that it isn't girl bits, but eh I'll keep dreamin! Walgreens sells tests that are supposed to be 90% accurate at predicting gender using FMU. It is a little pricey ($30 I think) but I might give it a go, why not? I have read lots of people being told it was a boy by the test and the U/S said girl though, so I won't completely believe anything until I see a crotch shot.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I told you I was crazy, that it isn't girl bits, but eh I'll keep dreamin! Walgreens sells tests that are supposed to be 90% accurate at predicting gender using FMU. It is a little pricey ($30 I think) but I might give it a go, why not? I have read lots of people being told it was a boy by the test and the U/S said girl though, so I won't completely believe anything until I see a crotch shot.

Oooooooooo i wonder if we have anything like that here in canada!! I'd give it a go too just for fun. Hey a good way to know if it's sorta accurate would be that one of the preggy's who already had the gender confirmed should try it!!


----------



## jessy1101

They have this online..https://www.intelligender.com/home.html?pageid=6?gclid=CJSw5rCbnq8CFSQCQAod5WGZdg

U can find it at walgreens or babys r us etc etc.


----------



## keepthefaithx

they have the intelligender test, i heard it was horse shit..lol

i only did the red cabbage test, when u mix the water from boiled red cabbage w the same amount of urine ( i know gross...lol)

if boy it turns red & girl its dark purple i think..i could be messing that up. 

but the first time i got girl 2nd time boy. but im sure thats bullshit too lol

u dont know until the crotch shot thats right stace lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:i could pass out right now so tired ahhhh


----------



## lauren10

me too. i just reclined my chair for a little bit and rested my eyes. i leave in a 1/2 hour and don't come back for a week! YES!!!


----------



## Krippy

Ohhhh...I wish I could sleep! My dogs are having a puppy dog play date witha 5 month old wiener dog! SO cute! They are playing so much!

That gender test sounds interesting! I have never heard of that before! Mmmmmm?!?!?


----------



## babydust818

i heard you can pee in a cup and mix draino with it and if it turns a certain color you can tell if its a boy or girl LOL. they said on the news the gender tests aren't 100% accurate but the one they were talking about was new and improved and had a lot of good reviews about it. i just can't remember what it was! it was back when i found out i was pregnant. my mom told me all about it.


----------



## Krippy

It is snowing here!!!!! Ugghhhh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i know you dont care kris, but what would you like to have? boy or girl

:)

how are you lauren? i get tired bc of that dang ovidrel, i had as much hormone in me as a 5 week preg person! injected sat, im guna start testing it out tmaro at 5dpo, last time i think by 9dpo it was gone, dont remember.

whats everyones plans for weekened??

i just had a bbq pulled pork sandwich omg..amazingggggg love bbq!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i love bbq pulled porc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It'S the most delicious thing eva!

Dunno why i've just been convinced since day 1 it was a boy..either way i'll be thrilled cuz i'd love a boy and a girl to get the best of both worlds. But i just know deep down we're gonna see a peeny!


----------



## Krippy

I really want another boy! I am so scared that RJ will be my only little boy...FXd crossed! But I will of course be happy with a happy, healthy baby! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG snow!

Jessy- yes the intelligender one is what I saw at Walgreens. 

Lisa- yes I have heard that it isn't as accurate as they say, but I might give it a go anyway, LOL. I need something to pass the next 6 weeks on.

I went to babybpm.com and checked yesterday's heartrate and it now says I am predicted a boy, so I have 3 girl predictions and 1 boy prediction there, LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

See that i go on the same site as you Stace and it predicts girl for me.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just took a test, its almost negative at 4dpo. wow, thats crazy lasttime it took a while to get out of my system.... i feel like in a day or 2 it will be negative...cray cray. not fmu tho...o well well see bought a bunch of cheapos!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess what do u think for u..boy or girl?

i would be thirlled to see a pee or a pee and a vajay (2 seperate babies of course) LMAO


----------



## Krippy

What do you want first Leese...Boy or girl?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I would obviously love anything (obviously..lol)

but boy.. :)

i wonder what i am predicted with chinese chart thing. Gotta look it up! Ha


----------



## keepthefaithx

Just looked it up boy!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach, i heard about that one. But i heard it was bad bc of the fumes from the draino..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hubby is at mets opener, what a nice day for it!


----------



## babydust818

Dude i have a killer headache from this cold. Idk what's wrong. I have a fever and chills. Also this is gonna sound super weird but last night when i was sleeping my boobs were sore and i had piercing pain on my side. Today my crotch smells super weird. Idk if it's from medicine i am taking or what? All i'm taking is alka-seltzer pills. Not the disolving stuff.


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach what the heck does it smell like? lol

did you test today???


----------



## babydust818

It just smells really weird. I can't even describe it. Just smells way diff than usual LOL. i tested this morning with a BFN. We shalll see soon.


----------



## Krippy

Love your avatar Leese! So cute!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kris. i do too lol

how are you feeling girl?

i am 5dpo i tested trigger this morning still there, very faint tho

im thinking by 7dpo (8 days past trigger)should be completely gone

then i hope i get a positive cuple days later!!! ahhhhhhhh. i really hope this is it...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy good Friday!! Ive done 100miles in the car already!! I'm gonna get soooo fat, haven't walked anywhere all week!

Think im 6-7dpo but no sign of anything....


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- is it your crotch or your pee that smells? Some medicines make my pee smell funny. I have also noticed that at certain times I get a more yeasty smell down there. It never turns into a full blown infection though. Keep an eye on it and if it gets smells foul or you have weird discharge go see your Dr.! Infections and TTC definately do not mix!

Emma/Lisa- good luck! hoping for another BFP or two or three (Kim!) very soon!


----------



## keepthefaithx

sometimes no signs are good em.

im like so flipping tired but im sure its from ovidrel still being in my system bc its too early for anything...

im 5dpo omg em we would be due so close!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arrrggg Leese - i wanna fast forward a week! Would friday 13th be a bad day to get a bfp???! :haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

lolol i thought of that...and if i conceived it would have been on april fools day lol 

funnnnyyy, im going to be testing everday to see when triggers out, i have dollar tree tests so i hope they start getting darker and darker after its out...:)


----------



## themarshas

Good Morning all! 
Friday the 13th would just mean you are extra lucky! 

My mom just called to tell me that my sister is in the hospital. She went in around 10pm last night and they gave her an epi and she slept some. She's about 7 cm dialated now and little baby K should arrive in the next few hours! YaY! I'm gonna be an aunt. Too bad she won't be around for about a month...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww liz thats great..

She doesnt live near you? Sorry i missed that, you have to show us pics of her when shes born!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooooo exciting Auntie Liz! :happydance:

I just booked me, dh & ds 3 nights away in a little cottage in the middle of the English countryside! :thumbup: It's a tiny little village with like 1 pub, 1 church and a village hall and....erm....nothing else! But it's quite near the seaside and in beautiful surroundings. I just gotta nut up and drive on the motorway now......


----------



## keepthefaithx

awww nice that sounds great!!

i wanna go awayyyyy!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

did you look up ur edd em? mine is dec 23 :) if im preg of course!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I get 22nd Dec....i want it sooo bad....


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Auntie Liz! Let us know how it goes! :)

FXd for everyone testing next week! 13 is my lucky number along with 3 so yes I think Friday the 13th would be acceptable! lol

The cottage on the seaside in the little village sounds glorious! So peaceful!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 4 weeks Kris!!


----------



## Krippy

:cloud9: Yaaaahhh! 4 weeks.... :happydance:

And feeling tired and sick! :happydance: Thanks my dear! You ladies are not far behind!


----------



## babydust818

Mesina is a lying biatch. AF is on her way... bunch of bullshit.

Here goes cycle 9 after loss. FUCK.


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Mesina is a lying biatch. AF is on her way... bunch of bullshit.
> 
> Here goes cycle 9 after loss. FUCK.

So sorry Rach. Hang in there. You have insurance now right? Have you thought about talking to a Dr. about TTC and just seeing what he/she might think?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Sorry rach. Xoxo

why dont you go to the dr and get a cheak up.....something might be off, im not saying there is anything off, but you never know...i never thought i would have a blood disorder.......

Request testing girl!everything will work out, trust me i know it sucks alot...gotta just be patient ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh

xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thinking of you rach xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am so freakin tired holy shit, i wanna pass out at my desk. i gotta go food shopping too ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach hunni :( I'm soo sorry :hugs:
Lisa you guys don't get a long weekend for Easter? Boooo to that! How's princess cookie doing? xxx
Kris YAY 4weeks & feeling like poo in the best possible way love :)
Em ur little getaway sounds just fabulous! Keeping all my bits crossed for ur BFP next week!
Liz sooo excited to see a pic of ur new little niece :)
Hope everyone else is having a great Friday too & looking forward to the weekend! 
AFM I'm sorry I haven't been able to keep up the last few days, work situation got a little nasty & I had to speak to someone higher up...feel a better that its documented atleast but I really think it took its toll cuz I feel like I'm getting sick again & just super duper tired :( Gotta go easy today & chill out!
Love you girlies :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Cookies great lisette thanks. Love herrrr!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wanna get out of hereee!!!


----------



## Krippy

Hope you are ok Lisette! Good job standing up for yourself! :) Work can be so stressful...get some rest and take care of yourself!


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- Hope things get better at work! Makes for long days when you're fueding with 
coworkers.

Rach- Sorry to hear about AF- you're not out until she shows though. But I'd definetly be doing some testing. Once your body hears that you're doing testing you'll have your BFP in no time. Stupid bodies just want to test us I swear. 

I am now officially an Auntie! Jackson Charles Kelsey was born at 11:17 am after 2 hours of pushing and 48 hours of labor. Poor sister! He was 8lbs 13oz and 22.5 inches long (gigantic!- and they claimed he was going to be small!) haha. The Dr felt bad because they should have done a c-section last night but they didn't think he was as big as he was. Needless to say, they did a lot of cutting and my sister had to get alot of stitches. She said it was all worth it and an epidural was the best choice ever. Can't wait to meet him!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Auntie Liz huge congrats :happydance: what a tropper ur sis is! I'm sorry I thought she was having a girl for some reason?! Well even better, lil boy cousins will be almost like twins :) Soooo awesome! Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## keepthefaithx

so i just tested again (bc im nuts and have alot of left over tests) LMAO

and the first response is like def positive, the dollar tree one you can hardly see gotta squint alot.

they both are supposed to have the same miu (25) so why is first response there and $ tree not....

i thought the dollar tree ones were okay they got good reviews or are they pieces of shit and i shouldnt waste my time...hahaha

ughhhh i thought it was like out of my system almost going by the cheapies, but frer looks like it may be in my system longer then expected..hopefully they start getting darker and darker after implantation (hopefully with in the next 4 days, then plus 2-3 days) haha

ahhhH!! love yas hope u have a good weekend


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the nephew Liz! So exciting! Way to go for your sister! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oo congrats liz just saw!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Congrats Auntie Liz! Love the name Jackson too!

So i've just got an email syaing i've passed my 1st year (after all doing all those extra hours!) so yay!! :happydance: Good job since 2nd year starts today :wacko: 

It's nephew2's bday today so we are going out for ice cream later mmmmm! And it's nephew1's bday on wed so they are having a joint party on tues with a superhero theme :happydance: There are 37 3-6 year olds going eek! I've got ds a superman outfit, i'll post a pic of him in it before the party.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Where is everyone today??

Ok so feeling a bit crampy, travel sicky & 1 tender boob - prob turn out to be nothing but thought id throw it out there...


----------



## Krippy

I think everyone is busy with Easter long weekend! When are you testing Em?

All those bdays sound like fun, exhausting but fun! :) Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

How's everyone doing today? Busy I guess :) I just finished making some cadbury egg cupcakes for the in-laws tmmr! Mmmm they look super yummo!

Em sweetie I'm soo excited for u to test...how many more days? Oooo DS in a little superhero costume! How adorbale,can't wait for a pic!

Kris my newest little preggo :) How ya feeling momma? Enjoy just resting & pampering yourself hun! xxx

Happy Easter to all my PUPOs :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Feeling good...Just can't find any food to satisfy me but veggie wraps. I keep trying other foods but they just leave me unsatisfied and nauseous! I was the same with RJ so here it goes...nothing but wraps for many months! lol

How are you Lis? Are you feeling better? I know you said you might be getting sick again! Enjoy your long weekend away from work!


----------



## lauren10

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## babydust818

hoppy easter


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hope everyone had an awesome Easter long weekend and that for some of you it continues tomorrow! I unfortunately will be back at work :( 

Kris I'm feeling much better thanks :hugs: Lots of R&R really worked wonders! 

Can't wait for some awesome testing this week girls!

Here are some of my latest bump pic's....GENDER SCAN IN 4 DAYS :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

OMG Lisette! You look so awesome and cute! Love the pics and the custom shirts! So adorable!

I had a pretty lazy weekend...I read and slept and walked the dogs. It was good.

Anyone have back pain early on in their pregnancy? I have pretty sore tonight and a little worried. There isn't any blood or anything and it isn't like back labour pains but...Can't help but worry a bit. Everything I read says that it is hormones and stretching so I am hoping that is what it is. I am sure that I will feel better tomorrow but def. going to take it easy and not go to spin tomorrow morning! 

Hope everyone had a great long weekend!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Doll :)

I had back pain early on as well and ofcourse worried but it really doesn't mean anything...as long as no cramping or anything you are gonna be just fine! Definately take is extra easy sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lis...going to take it easy and eat chocolate in bed. :)


----------



## babydust818

Lisette you look so cute, round and perfect for 5 months!! I hope you're having a little girl! OMGosh, i can just see you now dressing her up in the cutest dresses and bows!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Rach you know me soo well ;) I can't wait to see your beautiful bump pics my friend :hugs:

Kristen you've got one great plan there girlfriend!!! I should send you some cadbury egg cupcakes I made :)


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> Awww Rach you know me soo well ;) I can't wait to see your beautiful bump pics my friend :hugs:
> 
> Kristen you've got one great plan there girlfriend!!! I should send you some cadbury egg cupcakes I made :)

Awwww I wish...I can't eat cupcakes, I am allergic to wheat. It really sucks! I am having mini Reese peanut butter cups with a gingerale instead! :cloud9:


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Aunt Liz! I feel so bad for your sister. Pretty much the same thing happed with DS. My nurses kept telling me he had a nice small head, uh nope he didn't. He was 8lb 14oz and 21 inches long. He was huge! I ended up with a forcep delivery, episiotomy, and tearing, so plenty of stitches for me too! Hopefully your little man is a little kinder to you ;)

Lisa- FRER claim to have a sensitivity of 25miu, but I think they are way more sensitive than that. I got my + 24 hrs before my blood draw and my level was only 30 then. I am guessing it picked it up around 15 for me.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls, hope u had a good easter!

i am 8dpo today, still some trigger left, its getting lighter and lighter...its like very faint but there (not a squinter either) So i feel like within like 4 or so days it should start getting darker now if im preg. but honestly i dont think so....i think i am every month, but NOPE

im thinking maybe we need iui....

i heard of alot of people, my aunt and her best friend included that needed an iui, did clomid for months and months and nothing...

idk...who the heck knows, we are doing eerything we can...for some reason taking longer then we thought...


----------



## keepthefaithx

this thread has never been this quiet...hmmmmm


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey cycle buddy! Any symptoms to spot?


----------



## Krippy

I am here Leese! So excited for you to test in a few days!!!!!!!!!!! How are you feeling?

I am feeling better this morning and ordered a fab pregnancy pillow off amazon! It will take about 1 week to get here and I am so excited. Hoping that it will help me with my back issues! :)


----------



## Krippy

How are you doing Em? Testing soon...I hope! ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey em & kris!

i am 8dpo still testing positive, 8dpo, def the trigger im sure but i hope soon it gets darker and darker..

i dont think i am...i always think i am and never am, so maybe if i dont expect anything i wont be as disappointed (year right)

:(

em when u testing girl, how you feel kris??


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant really even symptom spot em cuz im on progesterone, its like the same symptoms... uhhhh plus the ovidrel....sucks balls

idk im getting really frustrated..


----------



## MrsMoo72

I have all the usual symptoms that could be pg or af...hate the waiting....just feel generally blah!

Gomna pick up some tests 2moro, I'll be 10/11dpo so we'll see.....


----------



## Krippy

GL Em! Thinking of you...you are almost there! :)

What are you ladies thoughts on what we can and can't eat when we are preggo? Like runny eggs, sandwich meat, soft cheeses, etc. Think that it is really serious or should stay away from it all?


----------



## crystalclaro

Hi everyone , I hope you all had a nice time on the long weekend. I flew back to Canada on the 5th :( took me 17 hrs to get here and I miss Hawaii soooo much and I am so lonely without my husband :( 
Had a quick scan on sat in the ER just to check on the babies hear rate . The dr who was doing the scan is not a ob Dr and not very good at the scan ( his words) but we did see the little one in there and its heart beating away super fast. He did not measure or anything but said everything looks perfectly normal ,I told him " it just a little blob" he says " a very successful blob"!!! I showed my son the video and he says " your having a turtle" hahah and the dr said not to be surprised if they find another baby by twelve weeks. He said its very easy to miss twins before 12 weeks , the reason being is that once they find one they don't really look as hard for others, he said my Hcg usually indicates twins and my GS is measuring larger than what I should be for one baby so there might be one hiding. lol 
All my nausea went away and I was so worried but they figured it was the antibiotics that was making me so sick and now that I'm finished with them... I'm not so nauseated , I know thats a good thing but I miss the nauseated thing. lol made me feel more reassured. And I'm tired at the wrong times because of the traveling and now in Northern Alberta we have about 14hrs of daylight right now and apparently in the summer we will have 18!!! so weird


----------



## themarshas

Crystal- glad to hear everything is going well, other than missing your hubby. Can't wait to hear if there are two in there!

Kris- I tend to stick to the rules. I wouldn't want to get down the road and second guess myself. I don't eat runny eggs, sandwich meat, soft cheeses, wine, undercooked meat, sushi, caffeine... any of the things they recommend you not do. I also don't allow myself near any one who smokes and I make sure to get all the fruit & veggie servings I'm supose to everyday. I'm a little overprotective of this bean. But this may be the only time in his life where I get full say over what he eats so I'm trying to give him only the best


----------



## Krippy

I agree Liz! I just was curious...I stay away from everything except for an odd runny egg here and there bc I LOVE them! Prob on every 2 or 3 weeks or so...it is hard when you crave something you can't have but I do agree that the safety of the bubs is the number 1 concern! How are you feeling lately? Past your 24 weeks mark! :) How is your sister feeling? I had the same birth with RJ, pretty bad tears inside and out...pretty gruesome but I healed great and you do forget what happened and want to do it again!


----------



## themarshas

I feel really good. Excited to start working on the nursery and I think we'll order the furniture sometime this week! We got the paint color yesterday and my DH will probably do that this weekend. I find it all just pretty amazing, although I feel like the tiredness is setting in again which I don't enjoy so much. I have a midwife apt tonight and we start birthing classes next monday which makes this all very real! I'll have my sugar testing in the next few weeks and then an u/s around week 30. My sister is doing well. It will be a long recovery but she seems to be doing fine on the painkillers. I'm a bit afraid of her having post partum depression though because she's a very emotional person anyway and she seems torn between excitement and being overwhelmed already. Hopefully it'll get better when her hormones settle a bit. Her little man in adorable!
 



Attached Files:







Resampled952012-04-089511-27-4295710.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Krippy

OMG he is adorable! I just want to snuggle him! :) She will heal quicker than she thinks! I actually had my stitches out after 2 weeks so I was quite happy with that. Just remind her to use her BottomBuddy (squeeze bottle that I added water and baking soda to and it helped to much) and have lots of selzer baths!

I hated the sugar test...took so long bc I failed the first one then had to go back for the really long one! Awesome you are starting to decorate and everything! Starting to sink in isn't it? :)


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap i had sooo much catching up to do! Congrats aunty Liz!!!

Lisette lOve tgr bump pics!!

Emma hoping this is it for u hunny!

Ive been gone all weekend and finaly home today. I slept till 10:40 this morning which is unheard of loll. Hope everyone had an amazing easter!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz- your nephew is so adorable!

Kris- My Dr. said to stay away from runny eggs, soft cheeses (unpastaurized), hot dogs, limit caffeine, no large game fish, limit tuna to no more than twice a week, and that is about it. He didn't say anything about deli meat to me, but I am just using some common sense about that. I have let myself have a caffeinated beverage now and then (I think I have had 3 total since I found out I was pregnant) and I may have a hot dog if we go to a baseball game this summer, but other than that I am trying to stick to the rules.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks everyone, i'm not holding my breath - one day i'm convinced i am and the next day im convinced i'm not so...!

Lovely bump you're growing there Lisette! Not long till your scan now...:happydance:

What a gorgeous nephew Liz, lovely playmate for Cam!My friend at work bought me a rubber ring to sit on when i had ds and i laughed when she gave me it but oh boy did i use it!!!

So glad everything's going ok Crystal, fx'd for 2 babies!

How you feeling Jess, Kris & Stace? When are the next scans?

Leese fx'd for us!

Kim & Rach - were u aaaaaaatt??


----------



## keepthefaithx

fxd for us em!

liz-how adorable congrats.

i have the hugest freakin knot in my neck and back hurts so bad i text dh that we needed to get necked and heat up some oil and rub the knots out lol

lisette love the pics!

i have like back/neck problems so acts up alot-

anyways, i am guna stop at supermarket im making a fun meal today..hahah crispy coconut chicken w orange sauce and brown rice and steamed brocolli & for dessert im making homemade granola bars w chocolate chips yummmmmylish!!!!!!

whats everyone having for din


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girlies :hugs: Picture taking was a lot of fun!

Glad to hear everyone had nice long weekends! 

Em all my little bits crossed for u sweetie! xxx

Kris how u feeling today? Any more back pains? Hope ur resting :)


Liz OMG what a cutie pie!!!

Lisa how many more days of waiting girl?

Ur dinner always sounds sooo yummy :) I think I'm gonna make sweet potatoe fry's as poutine (with gravey & frsh cheese curds my friends brought me from a farm up north)! H will have some bbq meats prob :)


----------



## Krippy

Nope no more back pain...just the usual pinches and twinges! :) Thanks Lis!


----------



## lauren10

Hi guys
DD is having the time of her life here in Boston. Getting spoiled rotten by the grandparents!! 

I eat runny eggs lots, one cup of joe in the am...deli meats if I trust where it came from, tuna when I feel like. I'm a big everything in moderation person and I personally think they go over the top to scare us about stuff. Nothing at all wrong with playing it safe, but it's just so rare that something you do (aside from drugs and alcohol of course) would harm the baby. Common sense and moderation rule for me! :)

Hope everyone is doing well and had a great weekend.


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lauren! I agree in the moderation rule as well. I can't eat deli meats bc of possible gluten contamination and I am not a fan of tuna! Lol! I love runny eggs on toast! Yummm!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arg bfn this morn...af due Fri I think :-( I'll test again 2moro coz I know mine usually dont show up till day before af.
It's a test I haven't used before & I think I can see a possible shadow where the test line is supposed to be...but maybe im just wishing it to be there!


----------



## lauren10

Emma fingers crossed for tomorrow hunny!


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- a possible shadow is good, FX'd it turns into a line tomorrow!

I had a salad for dinner with honey mustard dressing, not too exciting! Then left over texas potatoes because I was still hungry.

I already have dinner in the crockpot, because DH is out of town on business, so I am "single-Mom"ing it for a couple days. We're having porkchops with cream sauce, just not sure what sides yet. Of course I have a meeting this evening and DS has scouts tomorrow. Business trips never fall on weeks we don't have anything planned!

I forgot to tell you all that I am pretty sure I felt the baby move the other day. DH thinks I am nuts that it is too early, but I am about 90% certain it was baby and not gas ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies :wave:

Emm I'm soooo impatient for you to test again tmmr! Remember with mine it wasn't even a shadow just not quite stark white I thought....sure enough :)

Stacey thats incredible girlie!!!!! I guess second baby you know what the heck to feel for! I had some little bubbles for a few nights in a row around 16.5 weeks and then nothing till this past Sunday when it was a real pang/squirm that made me stop talking and really notice :cloud9:

Kris how you doing today sweetie? I also am careful with soft cheeses but still have my coffe everyday or EOD and for eggs I've been told its ok as long as its not the clear white part right around the yolk! Love me some runny yellow with my toast :)

Lauren :wave: Miss ya girl! Hope DD is enjoying every little bit!!! Are you getting some lovin too? Any word from H on some house calls/visits? xxx

Hope everyone is doing great this morning, I feel like i could go right back to sleep :sleep:


----------



## jessy1101

Hey all my fav girlies!! How is everyone doing this morning?? Beurkkk back to work stoopid 4 days that went by way too fast..

Stace it's absolutly possible to have felt the baby move!! Did the tech at ur last u/s tell u that the sac was behind the baby? That's what happend to me and what that does is it pushes the baby out a bit more towards ur tummy sooooo like she told me about 90% of women that have that will start feeling the baby move at 15 weeks!!! Me thinks this might be ur case too sweety!

Em a shadow is still really yyyy good hunny. Althought it is true it usualy takes u a few days till u get ur darker bfp sooo i've still got my fingers crossed for u!

Leese that sounds sooo freakin yummy. I ended up having macaroi gratine for dinner last night cuz i was too freakin lazy to make anything else lolol. Quick and easy peasy. 

Lisette r u still absolutly feelin girl??? I'm still 100% feelin boy lololol. It's so weird tho i was talking to my in-laws about that this weekend and they were like omggg ok but if it's a girl i hope u wont be dissapointed and etc..i was like wtf????? I'd be thrilled i'd love one of each!! Just cuz i've had this weird certainty since day 1 i was having a boy doesnt mean i dont want a girl! Jesus..some people are weird...

OMG i'm hitting the double digits tomorrow!!!!! Wow...10 weeks...i've got my next u/s on the 27th and i'm taking that friday off with DH to go shoppingggggg!!!!!!!!!! Suggestions on what i can buy? I was thinking keeping it simple with just some onsies or bibs..just a lil something to satisfy my baby craving u know? Plus if the baby is cooperative the tech will be able to tell us what we're having!! Not at 100% sure and u cant take it to heart but she says so far she's pretty much never been wrong between the 12 week prediction and 18 week confirmation. Sooooo that could be uber interesting!!!

I have also now entered the extremely tired feelin like i'm gonna colapse at any minute as of 7pm..oufffff it's a teeny bit of a butt kicker..but that's ok i'm sure my energy will come back...at some point...soon...ish..maybe?


----------



## lauren10

That's awesome Stacie and lisette! I started feeling something at 16 weeks. Congrats jessy on 10 weeks!

No showing on the house yet &#128549; we better get some this week or I'll harass the realtor. 

My mom put eggs out for DD to hunt, and after she found them all, she threw them all out of the basket so she could pick them up again. Too funny.


----------



## Krippy

Emma...I hope your shadow turns into some bright pink babe! FXd for you! :)

Lauren...That is frustrating about your house! Yep get out the whip and get that realtor working for ya! lol

Congrats on the double digits Jess! I can't believe that you might be able to find out the gender soon...can't wait to hear! My suggestion is booties or hats for your baby fix! 

Stace and Lis...that is so exciting that you feeling your LO move. I love that feeling...just wait until you can see them move in your belly, my fave part! :)

I woke up feeling pretty crappy today! Whooo Hooo! Love that I am waiting to feel nauseous and yucky and then celebrating! We haven't told a soul yet and I am going a little crazy! My mom will be back next week so we will tell her then! Thanks goodness otherwise I am going to start telling strangers on the street! lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren FX some calls soon sweetie! Your DD is hylarious, can't wait to see Easter pics ;)

Jess I'm still thinking girl but like you I will ofcourse be totally thrilled and instantly in love with a little boy if that's what I'm having! Its like people automatically think somehow you could love your baby any less? ppfftttt esspecially our little beanies we've waited soo long for?!?! Cray cray....soooo excited to just see him/her on the screen....2more days to wait! EEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK - Happy to hear ur eating a little better sweet pea, rest up, its the baby growing super duper big and strong in there :) I'm soooe excited for your apppt! If its a boy like you think they will definately see :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kris WOOOHOOOO :happydance: Hope you feel like POOO!!!!! LOL - I know what you mean, telling stangers is ok right? Definately can start doing that!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ya Lauren u wip that realtor into shape damnit!! And i agree ur DD is just the cutest! 

Lisette omgggg 2 days away that's cray cray!! Bet u cant wait!!

Kris yay for feelin like absolute crap!! Trust me i know where ur coming from sweety. I was extremely sick from day 1 and damnit i was pleased as punch the whole time!!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhhh Lis! 2 Days!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Emma you should have taken a pic so i could tweak it ;)


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOOL Rach. How u doin hunny??


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh I agree Rach! We need a test to strain our eyes over!


----------



## themarshas

Hahaha only on here would we be excited when someone else is ill. But nonetheless- Congrats! 

Jessy- The U/S tech knew the sex of our lo at our 12 weeks scan- she didn't tell us but it was noted in our file because my midwife knew. It was confirmed at 18 weeks when it was very obvious. I think they give it the extra time especially if it looks like a girl because she could magically become a boy 

Had my midwife appointment last night. Looks like I'm growing right on schedule. Up 14 lbs. eeeeeekkkk. I don't feel big but gosh that's a scary number on the scale! Heartbeat of 145. Start birthing classes Monday and have to go for glucose testing next week. Starting in 4 weeks I have appointments every 2 weeks. Starting to feel veryyy real.


----------



## jessy1101

Liz how come they didnt tell u at ur 12 week scan what it looked like? I guess they are afraid u'll go baby crazy and buy tons of stuff?? Hmmm...as for weight wise i think ur doin excellent! 

It's funny the past few weeks i've been terrified i'm starting a UTI cuz i've been peeing all the freakin time lololol. Usualy that's a sign that i'm getting one but nopeeee it's just cuz of beany. It seems like my bladder gets full in less then 2 hours all the time.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok so i left the tests on the side while i went to the kids party.....and this is what they look like now.....
 



Attached Files:







pg1.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 14









pg2.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know all the shizzz abou discarding them after the time limit but really - who does that ?! :haha: These are 15miu and the ones i normally use are 10miu.....


----------



## Krippy

I can see a line on the top test for sure but I can't zoom in to get a closer look! I hope that this is it for you Em! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Holy sweet baby freakin jesus Emma that's a positive!!!!!!!!!! It's the same thing that i happend with mine. When i tested that morning at 11 dpo i used a little stick cheapy and naturaly after squinting for 15mins couldnt see anything. Threw it out in the garbage and was like whatever. Well for some strange reason about 2hours later i was like whatever i'll just peek again. And that's when i had that 2nd line!!!!!! Kept my pee in for 6 hours which was extremely almost impossible, bought 2 FRERS and got 2 lines right away.

Sooooooooooo...me thinks ur preggy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

I think I can see a line on a the top one as well. Fingers Crossed!


----------



## Krippy

Ummmm so I figured out how to zoom in! I def. see a line on the top test! Eeeeeekkkk! :thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

I'd definetly use a FRER either today if u can keep ur pee in a bit or at least tomorrow AM...cuz i think this is really it for u hunny!!


----------



## jessy1101

Frer frer frer frer!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

I agree with Jess! Can't wait to see the next test! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

I can't get anymore tests today coz it's like 5pm here so gotta make dinner & bath & bed for ds but i'm going to the bank first thing in the morning so i'll call and get my usual 10miu ones :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I did the 2nd one only like an hour after the first!


----------



## jessy1101

Oops lol that's right it's 5pm there i always forget ur time difference lolol.

I honest to god can see a nice line on the 2 top ones soooo i really think u just got ur bfp!


----------



## Krippy

I again agree with Jess! I would be calling that a BFP for sure! I think that this is your rainbow Em!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys, i hope it is real! I'm not sure how to feel about it...


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Thanks guys, i hope it is real! I'm not sure how to feel about it...

Probably a combination of excited happy nervous terrified and stresed out all rolled into one...

When u get ur bfp on a FRER what's the first step after that? R u gonna see to get an early scan?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Not sure, my gp was adamant last time that i wouldn't get one but i might nip into the epau and see about a reassurance scan but i don't think they'd do it before 7 weeks...That's IF i get a bfp you mean Jess :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

Pfffff nope there was no IF intended what so ever cupcake it's WHEN u get that bfp hiihiihiii


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree Emma, that tooks + to me!

Jessy- I still have to pee every two hours, LOL, so yup probably from the beanster.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh bugger! Just nipped round to local pharmacy to get a test, they had no frers only clearblues & own brand so got their own brand coz felt like a twat buying hpts with a toddler dressed as superman....! It doesn't say the sensitivity but from what I can see online its 25.....booo!! I'll try it in a while anyway & see.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma I can totally see the lines :happydance: Ok seriously I've got goosebumps...this is IT sweetie!!!!!! Did you get a digi now? Come on GO PEE!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL Emma what happend to having to absolutly wait to get some tomorrow?? LOLOL test test test!!!! What kind did u have today? Was it also the store brand??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Paaahhhh Jess she couldn't take the preasure!!! There is probably a beautiful pee stick and celebration happenning as we speak!!!!!!!! 

Emmmmmm don't leave us hanging girlie :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

In un-related but extremely exciting news I just bought my Diaper Bag and got an awesome deal :happydance:

This is the link for you guys to check out https://shop.ju-ju-be.com//Behave-at-Ju-Ju-Be-in-PID10850-09HB01A.aspx

I found it at a local shop here and she gave it to me for $100!!!!! WOOHOOO!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

It was a different store brand i used this morn. So as you know i have no willpower :blush: The 25miu is not definitely bfp but it's like Lisette said - not stark white, there's a hint of a shadow on it, but i only held my pee about 2hours :blush: I have another to do with fmu so we'll see...
My due date is in 2 weeks as well so i really hope this is it :thumbup:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww EMMA Baby :hugs: How many hours do we gotta wait for FMU??? If you go to bed now and wake up in 8hours that's 10pm for us....we can wait :) Love you bunches hunni, really feel this is it!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Definetly use FMU Emma..i really think this is it for u too!!

Lisette omgggg i want one too!!!!!!!!! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woah 20 weeks Lisette!!!!! Congrats hun!

But erm no...8 hours from now would be 3am haha!!!

DS will prob get me up about 6.30 so that's in 11 hours....Sure all you preggies will be tucked up in bed by then :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

That's right Lisette happy 20 weeks!!!!!! Holy crap already!! That's crazy cray how fast it's going..


----------



## Krippy

Happy 20 weeks Lisette!

Can't wait to wake up to your BFP news Em! OOooohhh I can't wait! Promise if you wake up in the night to POAS and post it bc it is only 11:30am for me here and I will be awake! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow, I didn't realize you were 20 weeks Lisette! Congrats!! I love the diaper bag, it is really cute. 

Emma- another shadow is promising. I can't wait for an update in the morning!


----------



## Krippy

That doesn't even look like a diaper bag Lis! It is awesome and I heard ju jube rock! I got a lu lu lemon bag for my diaper bag! It has so many compartments and I will use it after I am done with babes! I love it...it is still sitting in my nursery. Really weird having every single thing you need for a baby all sitting in one room...I even have cloth diapers waiting to be used. It is hard to go in there sometimes...


----------



## Krippy

So I got my beta results back today! 11dpo: 22 and 13dpo: 68

Does this sound normal? I see that is more than doubled but I am so scared that they are too low....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kris that's perfect hunni! Even better than doubling every 24-48hours! I know it must be incredibly hard to stay positive but we're here for ya hunni :hugs:

Thanks for all the 20week congrats!!! It feels HUGE to say I'm halfway there now! Like its legit you know :) I can't wait to see my LO and know all is ok in there....gender will be a bonus ofcourse ;) Me still thinks girl!!!!! Oh and the diaper bag totally rocks right!!! I wanted something that looked like a purse since I'll use it as one for the next 5years or something.....and did you guys see...the BEST FEAUTURE OF ALL???? THE WHOLE THING GOES IN THE WASHING MACHINE!!!!!!! :happydance:

Emma I'll be up pee'ing for sure so I'm gonna come check, you better post ok :) xxxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> So I got my beta results back today! 11dpo: 22 and 13dpo: 68
> 
> Does this sound normal? I see that is more than doubled but I am so scared that they are too low....

Nope not low. It all depends on when your bean implanted and how fast your body produces HCG (some women produce more faster, some don't, and it can vary from pregnancy to pregnancy).

Check out this website- betabase.info

This website has real numbers posted by women who have had confirmed heartbeats during the first tri, broken down by dpo. You seem to be right smack in the middle of the data, so looking good!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Stace! I like being in the middle of the pack! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Your welcome Kris!

That website really helped ease my fears, knowing that my numbers were in a "normal" range compared to other pregnancies!


----------



## Krippy

It does help a lot...I didn't talk to my Dr. I only talked to the nurse who told me! Hehehehe! She was like don't tell Dr. B I told you when she calls later! LOL I love being in a small maternity office!


----------



## jkb11

Hey girls :) so I had tons of skimming to do so forgive me if I miss something... Rach- hunny sorry the witch got ya. Sucks. 
Leese -almost there sweetie I can't wait for you to get a bfp. 
Emma!!!!! I see the line too! Everything crossed for you! So awesome! 
Lissette - seriously 20 weeks? What!?!? Awesome !!!! And btw I love your belly shots I so love the question mark shirt! Adorable :) 
Liz- congrats on the sweet new nephew. He's a cutie! 
Afm - cd 18 no smiley yet :( but besides that I'm really sick right now added bonus to work in the emergency room. Lol. Hope everybody had a great Easter. I just got back home b/c of traveling for work and then going to the beach for a few days between. We were gone for almost 2 weeks. There's no place like home!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yup definetly in the ok Kris those numbers are normal!! As long as ur doubling up in good time then it's all good!

Sucky news for me i've got a stoopid cold sore. This is the 2nd one since i've found out i'm preg. It's crazy cuz i've never gotten any in my life and now bammmmmm...yuckkkk


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i hadn't seen the post that u got ur AF!?! I must of missed it since i was really behind all weekend. I'm sorry sweety.

Kim hmmm i guess u do O later then u thought huh?? The smileys arent give u any probs this time? With the whole error msg thinggy and etc.


----------



## jkb11

I just started using them two days ago so I don't tk I missed it but work is too crazy to test there so I didn't have an option. Smileys are operating fine this time so if it is like last month I should get my smiley on Thursday. But I can't imagine having sex right now. I am full of snot and sound/feel horrible:/ I'm a hot mess ! Literally. Lol. 


jessy1101 said:


> Rach i hadn't seen the post that u got ur AF!?! I must of missed it since i was really behind all weekend. I'm sorry sweety.
> 
> Kim hmmm i guess u do O later then u thought huh?? The smileys arent give u any probs this time? With the whole error msg thinggy and etc.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Kim! How's the new furry baby?

Where's Lisa today?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Yea I was just thinking that! Leese we miss ya :hugs:

Kim :wave: hope you get that smiley real soon babe! Need some new fur baby pictures when ur feeling better hun, take good care :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Zzzzzzzz.....i indulged this afternoon and had a small chocolate eclair wiith cream filling...bad bad bad idea cuz now i'm half dead on my feet lolol.


----------



## babydust818

You girls are so funny with your pregnancy blabbering about food. Everything you say you eat, i eat anyways. Come on girls! INDULGE! over eat! Don't just compare to me ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Congrats emma so happy for u xo


----------



## lauren10

Emma congrats!!!! There is def a line!!! Yay

Rach sorry about AF honey. 

Kim hope you feel better, and jessy for the cold sore...I used to get them and rub alcohol on it like every couple of hours and it dries it up!! For years I've been able to keep them away with my little method :)

lisette happy halfway, and awesome deal on the bag!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Em i'll be up at 130am


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well this morning's 25 is the same as last night's...although last night's looks darker now it's fully dried. I'll get some of my usual 10s today then I'll know for sure.


----------



## Twinkie210

Can't wait to hear... the fact that different brands have the same line is a good sign. It would be hard to call that an evap then!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woohoo - definite pink line on 10miu still faint but def there! And I only held pee an hour...coz im impatient like that haha!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Emma!!! Congrats sweety!!! Super happy for u andddd we want pics!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

:happydance: sooo happy for you Emma! How many DPO are u today? xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks you guys! Im 11/12dpo so pretty pleased with it coz ive never got one so early! Just crapping myself now haha! On my way to work so ill try & post pic 2nite xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Emma! Can't wait to see a pic later!


----------



## themarshas

Yay! Congrats Emma!


----------



## Krippy

WoooHoooo Em! So happy for you hun! :) Enjoy your happy, joyous day!


----------



## jessy1101

Sooooo it's Hump day y'all!!!!!!!!! And it's sooo freakin gorgeous outside it brakes my heart to be inside working lolol. At least i can shove my face against the windows and try to tan a lil bit...

How is everybody?? I'm so excited we're going to the states on saturday for some shopping!!!!!!! We always go to Watertown cuz it's only an hour and a half from our place sooo no biggie. And we're also gonna eat at Texas Roadhouse our absolute fav BBQ place!!!! Yummmmmmmm


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 25 weeks Liz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Happy 10 weeks Jess! Celebrate by buying some baby clothes on your shopping spree!


----------



## jessy1101

Cant believe it double digits!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

I know...It seems just like yesterday that you got your BFP! I hope my time flies by like that! I am so happy for you Jess~

I am researching gout today...My DH has it and won't stop complaining about it but also won't stop eating like crap to avoid it. Uggghhhh...so annoying...Men!


----------



## jessy1101

I remember at first i thought it was going by sooo slow and now i'm like woahhhh it's a freakin blur!! I couldnt be happier tho that's for sure!! And not long now till my u/s on the 27th and then we make our official annoucement to everybody ouffff..

It's hard keepin it hush hush..


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL kris I hear ya!!! How you feeling hunni?

Jess congrats on double digits sweet pea! Definately go celebration shopping and perhaps look for a good deal on a Jujube bag ;) Want me to email you my list of Ottawa/Montreal retailers?

Liz congrats on 25 girlie! Can't wait to see some nursery pics! I need more boy ideas!!!

Where's Leese? Hope your ok hun :hugs:

One more day to wait for me!!!! EEEEKKKKKK soooo excitied!!!!!! Then its furniture shopping and registering ect ect! WOOT WOOT! Oh and my cupcake party this weekend for Gender Reveal! Gonna send you guys some pics to help me choose how to make them ok :)


----------



## Krippy

I know...I am so excited and want to yell it to the world but we are only telling my mom when she gets home next week and DH will tell 2 of his close friends. We aren't even telling his parents until the 13 or 14th week...they can be nosy and overbearing so we are trying to eliminate all the stress we can! :)


----------



## Krippy

I can't believe you gender scan in tomorrow Lisette! I think that it is a boy...just my guess in the way that you are carrying! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette yessss plzzz gimme shopper deets!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I wonder Lisette if i'm right for u since i'm sure ur having a boy..maybe it means my intuition isnt complete crap!??? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL I'm sticking to girl but more and more I'm getting boy guesses! Way I'm carrying or too pretty and a girl takes away your beauty ect ect! Can't wait to just KNOW and start the shopping fun :)

Ok tell me what you guys think of the cupcakes...choco or vanilla looks better? Also what do you like for icing topping? Plain choco & vanilla or with the ? or maybe color sprinkles? And liner or no liner? I have pink ones with blue birdies that are cute but don't wanna go overboard either esspecially since I'm making mini's so they are small....

https://www.thecakeblog.com/2011/08/gender-reveal-cupcakes.html
https://www.festivepartyideas.com/gender-reveal-cupcakes.html

*EHEM note both examples have blue filling!* LOL


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha Blue Filling! :) I say go for a batch of each...vanilla and choc! If you have to pick I like the way the vanilla looks...the colour inside is so bright! :)


----------



## jessy1101

OMG they look freakin awsome!!! But i think with vanilla u can get a better color result no? It pops out more and etc..

OMG i want someeeeeeeee...Lisette can u mail me some??? It only takes like a day to get here since we live 2 hours apart lolololol

Ur probably having a girl..no idea why i alwys think boy lately..maybe cuz it seems more people are having girls these days and etc..who knows.


----------



## Krippy

BOY!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

It makes me so mad that my in laws still think that just cuz i believe it's a boy i'll be dissapointed if it's a girl..WTF??? Where do they get that?? I want a healthy baby but trust me if it's a girl i'll be over the moon! 

I'm still lost on why they think me saying i just think it's a boy means i dont want a girl...people r weird..


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Sooo funny how it could really go either way right!!!! Kris any gut feeling yet?

Hhhhmmmm a batch of each might be fun but then what color icing on the vanialla or what color ? - I could see me now freaking out in my kitchen! LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Emma :wave: How you feeling sweetie?


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> It makes me so mad that my in laws still think that just cuz i believe it's a boy i'll be dissapointed if it's a girl..WTF??? Where do they get that?? I want a healthy baby but trust me if it's a girl i'll be over the moon!
> 
> I'm still lost on why they think me saying i just think it's a boy means i dont want a girl...people r weird..

I know how you feel sweetie, people just don't get where we've been or how much we just really care for health and appriciate it! Its fun to guess and wonder but really makes no diffrence in our love at all!


----------



## Krippy

I am thinking girl with this one but I don't know...I might be thinking girl bc I don't want to be disappointed when it isn't a boy! Either way I am going to be overjoyed...but I am def thinking a little girl


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats on 10 weeks Jess! and on 25 Liz!

Lisette- The cupcake idea is super cute! My SIL did it with her last (that is how she told her two older girls). I like both cupcakes. If you do the vanilla, maybe just do white icing and blue and pink sprinkles on top? (Keep them guessing)


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> I am thinking girl with this one but I don't know...I might be thinking girl bc I don't want to be disappointed when it isn't a boy! Either way I am going to be overjoyed...but I am def thinking a little girl

I keep telling myself that this one is a boy (even though my gut says girl). While I wouldn't really be disappointed, I will love it either way, I would love to have one of each. But my son was the cutest and best behaved baby and another like him wouldn't be too bad.

I can't imagine the feelings you must have. My friend lost her daughter at 38 weeks and I know she had mixed feelings either way about gender of her next child. While she wanted a girl (she already had a boy) she was afraid people would assume the next one replaced her daughter, if it was a girl. She ended up having another little boy and he is the cutest little guy ever.


----------



## themarshas

I thought I'd be disappointed with a boy because the genetics say we will only have boys but I find a little boy (even if that's all we get) to be very exciting still! Even decorating the nursery- boys are just so easy and they require so much less than girlies. Think of all the clothing savings throughout the years haha. 

We maped out our nursery last night! We taped out where the crib and changing table will go and discussed the curtains and I got my DH to show me the fabrics that his step mom is using for our quilt. I really liked them all so thats good. I convinced my DH that he doesn't need to paint an accent wall- finally. And we picked out the wall art, shelving and wooden letters for the wall. I just got to get on ordering them I guess. We tried to order the crib and changer but of course the crib is backordered. Due to arrive May 20th. Urgh. Ohhh well.

Jessy- Yay! for 10 weeks!! 
I can't believe everyone is so far along already!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kris I'll have pink liners all ready for ya if you need em! Canada Post ;)

Stacey that could be really cute too...not sure if I wanna make chocolate and vanilla or just stick to chocolate...How you feeling these days girl? Almost 15weeks its crazy!!!

Liz sounds sooo exciting! More and more I'm preppared for a boy and thinking of boy rooms and clothes is just as exciting and cute :)


----------



## jessy1101

Sooo we've started talking about the baby shower. It's my mommy who's doing it!!! We've been talking dates cuz we're gettin a hall and u have to reserve early especialy anything summer ish wise. I'm thinking we should do it around september 8th. That way i'll be in my 7month but not waddling and feeling all ewwwy lololol.

It's gonna b a mix shower so women and men invited! Only hitch is that for the men to be able to enter they have to bring a bag of diapers lolol.

Since mom is a baker we've pretty much picked out the cake girl or boy checkkkkk it out!


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- those cakes look awesome! 
You girls are making me want baked goods!

My mom and DH and step mom have started planning my shower. I'm not sure when it will be but I'm assuming some time late may/early June. I told them I didn't want it to be in July. I want time to finish planning and buying stuff and I don't want to be huge and miserable!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh WOW Jess...GORGEOUS both of them!!!! Can't wait for your next appt to see if its a boy ;) Same for me, my shower will be June 10th and I'll be a little over 7months so no waddling or dying of heat yet!


----------



## jkb11

Hey girls. All of y'alls plans are so exciting:) lisette I'm calling boy for you :) and the cupcake idea I love! 
Jess those cakes are beautiful! 
Emma- in still celebrating for you sweetie. I tk we should start calling you myrtle ( fertile myrtle ) ;) lol. You go girl !


----------



## Twinkie210

I love the cakes Jessy!

Even though this is #2 for me, my Mom and Sis are throwing me a shower, but it will just be family. I am sure the ladies I work with will have something as well and I heard that the ladies at church are throwing me one, so I may have 3 before it is all over with! I am greatful that they are planning these because it has been 9 years since I was pregnant with DS, so I have nothing left really. My mom is planning my shower for mid August, so I will be big, fat, and majorly pregnant, but it will be fun just the same!


----------



## jessy1101

Shizzzzz i decided to indulge in a dairy cream ice cream during lunch time...crap i'm so full i can hardly move!! I'll have to roll myself out of my office lolol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kim sweety how you feeling? Getting ready to bow chica wow wow? Any smiley yet? xxx


----------



## jkb11

Feel a lil better than yesterday but still pretty crummy. No smiley today but I think I will get it tomorrow so gonna try to dtd tonight:) if I can breathe:) 


NewbieLisette said:


> Kim sweety how you feeling? Getting ready to bow chica wow wow? Any smiley yet? xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisette - what time's your scan? I'm still guessing girl for you! Xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- I am guessing boy, but I don't have the best track record!

Emma- Where is our pic???


----------



## MrsMoo72

My God i just had the scariest experience of my life......ds ran away from me in a big supermarket & i couldn't find him anywhere....:nope: It happened so fast, he was running away & i was following him and he was just laughing then i turned the corner & he was gone. Eventually found him sitting behind a bench at the front of the store shouting "mummy".:cry:I didn't know whether to shout or hug him when i found him :cry:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Soooooo just 1 pic coz i'm trying to put it out of my mind til i get past the weekend when af would have been due. I haven't even tested today, these are from yesterday....
And a pic of my rascal ds dressed as Superman -
 



Attached Files:







preggy.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 13









super.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh Emma! That must have been scary! DS did that to me before too, at a department store. I found him after a couple minutes, but I agree it is one of the worse feelings!

That line is definately getting darker!


----------



## pinksmarties

stalking emma/Mrsmoo. Yay for lines, no doubting those!! So happy and excited for you but understand your caution. :happydance:

What a cutie your DS is too!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies :)

Emm those are beautiful lines my friend!! Sooo sorry DS gave you such a scare :( What a lil cutie in his costume :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette scan time????????? Whaaaa whaaaaaaaaa???? I'm still saying boy for u but i dunno...i kinda get the feeling u'll come back to use announcing girl lololol what a contradiction i am lol!

Emma those lines are pretty damn super duper BFP chica!!!!!!!! I can imagine how that must of been scary i use to do that to my mom all the time when i was a kid..althought i liked to hide in between the clothes that were hung up so u couldnt spot me..use to think it was funny as hell scaring my mom like that but i definetly realize it isnt omggg what will i do if my child does that?!?!??!? As i keep saying from the begining if we have a baby like DH we'll be extremely lucky cuz he was the best baby ever no fussing sleeping all the time super calm and relax...if this beany is like me? WE'RE SO FUCKINGGGGG SCREWED!!!

Happy thursday to all!! How is all my girlies doing? Pink u can stalk Emma on here whenever u want!! And we'd be super duper glad to have u amoung us pupo hotties too soooo feel freee to contribute to the hilarity whenever u want hunny!!

My boobies have now grow past my damn bras...seriously when i put my shirt on top there is a very clear blob that is poping out on time...holy pooopie they r huge!!!!!!!!!! Go me!!!


----------



## jessy1101

FYI Lisette's scan is in 25 freakin minutes at 9:45!!!!!!!!!!! Super duper excited for her!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Gorgeous lines em!!!! Congrats! 
Lisette can't wait to hear your news!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim i miss u sooo much hunny!! How r u?? What r u doing right now? A part from being on bnb duhhhh gimme deets!!


----------



## jkb11

Xoxo! I am playing with Bella my new puppy:) and I expect to get my smiley today or tomorrow. So we bd last night so we will see if it makes a difference;) last month we didn't bd til I got the smiley. I still think I'm o too late. So I may go back to dr in may to see what to do to get ovulation here sooner . 


jessy1101 said:


> Kim i miss u sooo much hunny!! How r u?? What r u doing right now? A part from being on bnb duhhhh gimme deets!!


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm maybe clomid? I know it helps with Oing earlier! As for bd wise if u get ur smiley today u'll be well covered!! We bd'd the night before, the morning of, that night and the night after that.

It's crazy that i only takes once and we never know when that once was actualy the one u know??? Except if u only bd once during the whole fertile time...and get extremely lucky...pfff stoopid stuborn egg meets sperm process.


----------



## Krippy

Beauty lines Em! Sorry you had a scare with your DS...what a little rascal and thank goodness he is ok!

Come on Lis! :)

Enjoy those boobalas Jess! Mine barely grew but I guess they are already big so how big would they really grow! lol

Good morning everyone else!


----------



## Krippy

Hope you get that smiley soon Kim! I must be really frustrating not knowing what is going on with your body! I am hoping you won't have to go see your doc after this month and you catch that eggie though! ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY for being a lil tropper Kim & getting in that bow chica wow wow! All my fingers & toes crossed for ya! xxx

So girls this is the home stretch...just waiting for them to call my name! Eeeekkkk gotta bribe the baby to co-operate now! Lots of trips to the toy store when ur born I promise! Me sticking with girl :) xxx


----------



## jkb11

I know the whole process is insane! Where's lisa????? Miss ya Chica!!! How's the testing going. Did the line fade out ?


----------



## jessy1101

See mine is usualy in the B cups and as of now me thinks imma be sporting some C goodness...DH is vey very happy LOLOLO but once again they hurt like a biatch soooo..he cant necessarily squeeze them like he would want too LOL


----------



## jkb11

Yay lisette! I'm anxious for you!!!!!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh GL Lisette! BOY!!!!

Jess...I am already a D or DD so if they got any bigger I would cry. They are also my DHs faves...he is always, can I just hold them? Lol!


----------



## jessy1101

Pouahhhhhhh can i hold them lololol them sounds like holding melons lololol. Men r sooo hilarious sometimes with stuff like that.

Sooo anxious for Lisette!! Come on come on scan lady!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Eeek lisette!!!! Cant wait to hear!


----------



## Krippy

It is hilarious...so we will be sitting on the couch and he is leaning over holding my funbags and watching tv. What a dork!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning Kris :wave: how u doing hunni? I'm here...still waiting...got called & then put back to wait cuz there was a girl more imp the Dr wanted to push ahead! Gggrrr! Gotta PEE!!!! Lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

How rude lisette!


----------



## Krippy

Uggghhhh Lis! Don't they know we are waiting? lol Holding the bladder is the hardest thing in the world! 

I am doing well...allergies are driving me nuts but I feel preggo so all is good! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY feeling preggo :)

Emm any ikkiness yet?

I know how rude right!!! I figure its someone they are worried about so i should be patient & nice to the tech since my little monkey prob wont cooperate so I need her patience next ;)


----------



## Krippy

Karma...You got it right Lis!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Lisette seriously how freakin rude!!! U betcha Karma always happens for sure!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ok u guys i've been debating with this for a while..do u think i should create a seperate thread under the pregnant after a loss part of this forum?? I know how hard it is hearing everybody talk pregnancy talk while i wasnt managing to conceive and i wanted everyone's opinion on this?

I just didnt want to leave anybody behind u know? But it might be easier coming on here and just talking normal things and encouring our TTC sisters and etc. 

What does everyone think??? Would it be better or do we just stay on this thread until everyone has their bfp and we can all move together?? Thoughts??


----------



## MrsMoo72

It is hard hearing all the preg talk and that's why I wasn't posting as much these last few days but I think we came in together so we should stay together


----------



## Krippy

I know the administrators will actually move the entire thread so that you don't have to start a new one and I am sure our remaining TTC sisters will be ok with that. We will all be on the same thread just in a different section! :) I don't think it is a bad idea at all. But you can also start a new thread if that is more comfortable with everyone...


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Em it's just u know what i mean right?? I dont want to hurt anybody's feelings or make them feel like ok this is happening to everybody else why not me u know?

'sigh' i want us all to be preg together and be happy.


----------



## Krippy

It will happen Jess...


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know what you mean jess, think that's why it's been a bit quieter lately? But we're almost there! I guess if I was TTC I wouldn't wanna miss out on all your pg updates.


----------



## jkb11

Hmmm. Ive wondered the same Jess. Afm I'm good with either decision. But I know everybody has different outlooks on their situations. I personally find it hard at times. (ttc for almost two years now) but at the same time I gain hope from halls positives. So no pressure either way from me:)


----------



## jessy1101

Thx u guys!! My goal was to create a hilarious fun filled thread i refuse to make people feel bad or hurt their feelings!

So if everyone is ok with staying here then no prob. We can wait to all have BFP's (which i know is coming around the corner!!) and then go from hottie pupos to yummy mummies thread all together!!

I love all my girls bunches and refuse to make anybody sad!


----------



## jkb11

I think we need the hope to get us through the down times you know. Remind us what we have to look forward to.


----------



## Twinkie210

Honestly this was the one place where ladies getting pregnant didn't bother me when I was TTC. I was OK, because we all suffered losses and understood each other. But at the same time I imagine it is hard to see updates from us preggos if you are still trying after many many months. I will support either decision.


----------



## jkb11

Do y'all think lisette is watching her sweetie right now???? :). Boy or girl?!?!!?!?


----------



## Krippy

She is for sure watching her little LO right now! So excited to hear her news! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm BACCCKK :) Momma was right!!! TEAM PINK :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay! I told you I was a terrible guesser!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yipeeeeeeee!!!!! So happy for you lisette!!!!!!!
So what are we calling her?


----------



## jessy1101

Wow and the fact that i've been telling u i had a feeling it would be a switch and end up being a girl has now made me also think i'm having a girl!!!!!!!!! How crazy is that????

So happy for u babe!!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Momma! What amazing news! A little girl....yep I was wrong! lol


----------



## Krippy

I want to see pics!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks u guys! I'm soooo overjoyed right now! All measurements & bits & pieces look awesome so we're super duper happy! Good thing I was nice to that tech cuz she had to make me go pee & try again with a diffrent angle to get my potty shot! Stubborn lil monkey :) OMG I'm having a lil girl!!!! Eeeekkkkkkk :)


----------



## jkb11

Yay lisette!!!! How awesome! Congrats sweetie xoxoxo. So I gotta know was chinese calender right for you and do you remember if you or dh was on top when you bd????


----------



## jessy1101

Super duper happy for u once again!!! I agree pics!!!!!! Describe the whole appointment!! What did the tech say to announce u were having a girl?? What r we calling her???


----------



## themarshas

YAY! A girl! Congrats Lisette!


----------



## jessy1101

Also wanna add a Happy 15 weeks Stace!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 15 weeks Stacie!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ooohhh Stace 15?!? WOWEE :)

Ok I've sent H to work now & I'm waiting for my next appt (colposcopy - blleeek) so anyways I can chat! Let's see what I can remember from ur questions:

Kim dh WAS on top & chineese gender & Mesina was wrong but ring test was right :)

Jess mentally prepare chica ;) 
So the appt was awesome, all measurements she was doing she was happy with & the hb was 156bmp! Face is sooo...developed already :) And her little hand was waving around, even leaning behind her head at one point! Lol was moving around like crazy! Tech was laughing & trying to keep up! Then for a potty shot & last heart angle she needed it wasn't happenning at all so she made me pee & tried again...got the heart shot & then showed us little feet & legs squirming...freeze frame on potty & voila...2 lines...definately a girl :) Will post pics tonight from home I promise! Still a bit in disbelief actually!!! 3D scan early June will really confirm no surprises! Lol

Jess for the thread change or adding question I think Leese, Rach & kim should decide...I wanna make sure their feelings come first here & they feel comfortable & loved :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

So happy for you Lisette!! I knew it was a girl. Just by your personality i knew you'd have a girl first. Any idea on names?!

As far as the whole thread thing goes, this is the thread i dedicated most of my time with! You girls are the closest i've gotten to since the MC. Does it suck that i'm 1 of the 3 left who haven't gotten pregnant since the MC? Yes! It certainly does suck, but i do like to hear updates and see how y'all are doing. I'd be so selfish if i just was completely hateful and jealous that i don't have a baby and blamed it on you guys! I know it's not your fault. The way it's all meant to happen is out of my control. I can't control when or if i will get pregnant anytime soon. All i know is sometimes it's really hard for me to see everyone pregnant because i start to feel like i'm being suffocated with time. I also feel like there's no room for me to talk because i'm not preggers! I just think if we had more topics of the day and y'all included the nonpreggers into conversations, then it wouldn't be so bad. The hardest part for me is from like 12dpo - CD4. That's the time frame where all my hopes get crushed and i have a hard time understanding why it didn't work this time. I just really need support and encouraging words during that time of my cycle. I need you girls more than anything at that time! I think we all should stick together pregnant or not because like Emma said, we came into it together! Talk about being pregnant all you want, just as long as there open conversation for the nonpreggys. It's awkward for me sometimes! I love you all very very much and hope you understand where i come from. I'm the type who speaks how i feel and i'm sorry if i make/made anyone mad! It's just me being me.


----------



## MrsMoo72

We're not mad at all rach, thank you for being so honest, we love you for it!


----------



## Krippy

Happy 15 weeks Stace! :)

You feel what you feel Rach...don't ever apologize for it. Just know that we have all been there and are there for you.


----------



## Krippy

I am sorry...totally off topic. Does anyone know what kind of allergy meds are ok during pregnancy? I am dying over here...I can't breathe


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Rach, you couldn't make us mad! OK there are some things you could say that would make me mad, but speaking your mind isn't one of them ;) If you need to talk about a certain topic, speak up. I think we will all gladly chime in on non preggy talk. And of course we will be here for you during the rough time. I know the topics tend to revolve around appts, ultrasounds, and baby stuff but we don't mean to monopolize the convos. Just say something and keep us on track!


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> I am sorry...totally off topic. Does anyone know what kind of allergy meds are ok during pregnancy? I am dying over here...I can't breathe

I posted a list of the meds that my Dr. said were some pages back, but allergy wise I think benedryl was the only thing my Dr. said was OK, but it was a generic list, so there may be others too.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks for all the 15 week wishes!


----------



## Krippy

Twinkie210 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I am sorry...totally off topic. Does anyone know what kind of allergy meds are ok during pregnancy? I am dying over here...I can't breathe
> 
> I posted a list of the meds that my Dr. said were some pages back, but allergy wise I think benedryl was the only thing my Dr. said was OK, but it was a generic list, so there may be others too.Click to expand...

Thanks Stace...I kind of thought Benadryl was ok to use. I just wanted to make sure! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Rach trust me u could never upset me by speaking ur mind and feelings! I definetly want us all to stay together for sure just wanted to double check with everyone that it's all good. We're here to support u and get u threw this shitty time so u can finaly have ur angel baby!!

Any kind of topic or anything feel free to throw it in. I try not to talk about my pregnancy all the time but sometimes i just blurt (type) it out without thinking LOL typical jessy moments for sure!

Lisette sooo happy for u!! See that Mesina predicted boy for me and the chinese calendar also says boy but the freakin ring test 5 times in a row said girl!!!!! And heartrate wise we both have 156 bpm's soooo....honestly i'm starting to think i might end up seeing a vaginee after all lololol. Which would be amazing i mean come on 2 Jessy's in this world??? WOAHHHHH....just blew my mind!

Kris no clue allergy medicine wise! I'm only alergic to Peniciline which honesstly sucks cuz practicly all infection meds are made with it beurkkkk.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls, ive been mia bc its all too much for me right now, i am not mad or anything obviously and im very happy for each and everyone of you. i just cant handle the constant pregnancy talk to constantly remind me im not pregnant. u know? and i would never expect you guys to not talk about it, its a very happy time for you girls, u deserve to be happy- but so do i, and i wake up and go on here everday and its not helping me hearing nothing but pregnancy talk...we used to talk about everything on here. and it became less and less when more and more people became pregnant, which guys i totally understand! i am just saying for me..its too much right now-

i just got a bfn for my 3rd clomid cycle & devastated... moving to iui next month, maybe thats my answer....

so i really wont be on here that much for a while, i need a break, i just wanted to let u guys know how i feel, i just need to break away for a little, bc its making me more upset coming on here, just reminding me all the time what i dont have. and im sure u girls can understand how hard it would be if it was you

i dont want u to think im ditching u guys or anything and i love you but i need time away ..for me.

just please dont be upset with me. i really need time away, i am constantly sad and depressed and i just want to be okay, i need to stop making this consume my life and just be patient, i know it will happen one day. i just get really scared it wont. and i have no many emotions and feelings, and have been a mess lately...

love you girls and ill talk to you soon

xo


----------



## jessy1101

In other fun topic wise and naturaly it will be about sex cuz i mean come on sex talk is always the best freakin talk!!

I got woken up at 2am with a very nice...DH body part suprise LOLOLOL on top of me! Crappp how did i sleep threw those first few minutes while he was there????? Anywhoo it's been over a week since ive even been able to get my cooch to put out and lemme tell ya...dayummmmmmmmmmmmmm. Naturaly i was somewhat of a zombie the first 15mins cuz come on u try gettin woke up from some really good zzzzzzzzzzzzzz's by ur hubby's bodily appendages and then come and tell me that u were 100% alert right off the bat!!


----------



## jessy1101

Love u bunches Leese u can talk to me at anytime sweety i'm there for you!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

and congrats lisette, i knew it was guna be a girl xo

kris & em hope you are feeling okay girls xo

and everyone else hope ur doing well xoxoxoxoo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Leese darling I know just how you feel, I was the same till a couple of days ago. Now I dont really know where my head's at. The little break I had from here while we were wtt really did me good, coz I was the same with it consuming my every thought. So I totally understand you wanting some time out but we will miss you sooooo much and I hope to hear your bfp news soon. Xxx


----------



## Krippy

Love you bunches Leese!


----------



## themarshas

I'm just happy that there are only 3 nonpreggos left! This thread must be lucky! I have no problem chatting about anything else besides me being currently preggo. I feel like no one in real life ever chats about anything else with me! Bleck! Everyone always wants to know how I'm feeling-- I don't have an illness-- ggeeshh. I love hearing about everyones ttc journey and we've all been there. Some of us have had it easier than others but you guys are the people I feel like I could tell anything too and I'd hate to think that me being pregnant would push any one of you away. Love you girlies. And I can't wait for everyone to have a bfp and an angel baby! 

Fingers crossed that IUI works! I can imagine how much this process must suck for you but it will mean soooo much more in the end. 

On a totally random note: I'm sooo annoyed. We are in the process of refinancing our condo to get a better rate and get out of our mortgage type inorder to use it as a rental in a year or two and move into a bigger home in a different area. We had an appraisal done yesterday and apparently our condo has lost 10k in value in the last 2.5 years even though we got a better rating overall on the shape of the condo than we did originally (paint, trim, windows, lighting, insulation, siding, ect have changed adding to the value but apparently isn't reflecting in the resale value in the current market)... We don't have 10k in equity into it so we basically can't refinance and we wasted $500 for them to tell us that. Stupid Housing Market!


----------



## jessy1101

WTF Liz? How can u have lost on it???? U'd think that usualy with good upkeep and the general 10% upgrade u get every year u'd b gettin more not less no?? That's weird..


----------



## babydust818

Lisa i'm right in the boat with you girl. I know exactly how you feel, so if there's anything you want or need to talk about, i'm your girl! I wish you didn't have to leave but i totally understand that you need time to breathe and air your mind. This month i am going to just do me. I'm going to relax, have sex, drink beer, and try to lose weight LOL. Just going to say "f it" because I NEED IT! We all do sometimes! IUI just may be the answer and i've heard wonderful things about that. I know you wish you could just skip all that, i know. We love you and like i said, i'm here for you because i am in your position and i do get where you're coming from!!

Omg i hate when i get woke up in the night for sex LOL. Like, sometimes i don't mind but other times i'm a bear and i'm like "hurry up.. ". I'm such a bia! It's funny when i do it to OH because he sits there like he's asleep but i KNOW he's not. he always pretends. Cracks me up!

I was just on fb and reposted this story about a dog. It is just so sweet and i've been crying for 10 minutes. I love animals so so much. I wish i could adopt every single one of them. I'd seriously live to take care of animals and give them so much love and affection rather than working and living in a mansion. I wish there was something i could do to help but i know i couldn't stand to see the dogs in the shelter. Omg... i'd just die leaving there. I'd wanna sleep there with them!! It's not fair.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks rach love ya, and i hope u kim and i get our wishes to come true soon! Xox


----------



## jessy1101

Ditto for nightly sex. I wonder how that even happens how can u wake up and be super in da mood?? Due to sex dreams??? Or just cuz?? I've always wondered how that works...

I saw it on fb! I adore animals too!! Althought i dont think i could handle more than my 2 dogs and 1 cat LOLOLOL...DH would freak!!!!!! We have to get my cat shaved every 3 months cuz he looses his hair sooo baddly it's sick!


----------



## babydust818

WTH liz! How does that work? That's a pretty steep value loss. If you've been keeping up with it then HOW is it worth less?!? idk.. there's some f'd up rules with all that. It's bs.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Would it be too much to eat a whole Easter egg and innards???! :haha:


----------



## themarshas

I have no idea... Pretty much the market is still going downhill (and we bought at a serious low point in the market too!)... blah! oh well. More money in my pocket to do the nursery up nice haha. Closing cost were going to wipe out alot of our savings so at least that's a positive and thankfully we didn't NEED to move or anything so we aren't forced into taking the loss like other people are.

My DH sleeps like a rock so I haven't been woken up for sex since college. Which, one night he attempted and I slept through. Sounds ridic now but I remember thinking it was a really good sex dream. I told him about it the next day and he was like umm... that was real. Whoops. Haha. At least he did a good job and I still enjoyed it. bahhaha


----------



## jessy1101

Emma....what kind of innards??

Liz woah..u slept threw it...just no words LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

DH wakes me up every now and then for sex, and I will admit I do sometimes pretend to be asleep still... he never wants it at 9 when I am ready for bed... why should I wake up at 1am to satisfy him??? hmfff. Plus I have to get up at 5 to get ready for work and I do not function without 8 hrs of sleep. EVER. LOL

I told him once that I thought it would be awesome to be woken up with some some super steamy sex/orgasm... yeah I change my mind. In theory that sounds like it would be awesome to wake up that way, but it never quite works out they way I think it will.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Peanut M&Ms.....

And i prefer my sleep :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

Agreed hearing gettin woken up with an orgasm sounds better then in reality cuz ur so out of it and fuzzy...I mean if the romp last long enough u can manage to sorta get into it..if not..zzzzzzzzz


----------



## jessy1101

U know what's really cray cray?? Some women just need to get a bit of boobie play on and they poooof orgasm!!! Totaly not my case 'sigh'


----------



## babydust818

Sometimes mine just need a couple pinches and i'm ready for the O. I swear when someone touches my nipples it's like... this nerve goes from my nipple to my knee caps and it tickles the inside of my knees SO bad! It's craziness.


----------



## jessy1101

Wow mine r not like that at all! I mean dont get me wring it feels good and etc but i could have permanant nipple clamps (ouchhh no thx) and wouldnt change a thing loll


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chica chicas! Sorry I couldn't keep up once back at work! CRAY CRAY!

Finally home and can read and chime in...

First I wanna say THANK YOU SOOO MUCH to Rachel, Lisa and Kim for you honesty and ability to explain. I know I was in the exact same boat not too long ago cuz I had formed a little group on facebook (origionally from The Bump girls) and after the mc it was just me and one other girl not pg...everyday we just felt totally left out and not able to relate...we were sad and worried and just wanting to be happy too so it was kinda a constant reminder! I remember I pulled away too cuz it was to protect myself....I know now being on the other side I don't have all the answers either and don't know how to make you girls feel the love I have coming your way...I don't wanna always ask or remind you where are you at in your cycle type questions so thank you for sharing what WOULD help and I will certainly try to post more ideas for topics of the day and more non-preggie stuff so you girls can feel just as comfortable and loved as before ok :hugs: I do agree though that anytime you guys wanna share or vent or talk about your feelings I'd be more than happy to be here and chat or help get ur mind off of it..whatever you need! 

Oh and my last big Huge THANK YOU is to Jessy for creating this group and bringing us all together! Seriously I don't know how I would have gotten through the last months without you all and I truely feel we will all have our beautiful rainbow angel babies in our arms SUPER soon and they will all be virtual friends through us! One day we'll have our big reunion somewhere (Ehem I vote Montreal!) and they can all meet for real! Talk about one gorgeous group picture hun!!! I'll make cute t-shirts up for us and our babies!!!

Wuv you guys bunches and bunches :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Lisette! I think you said it all...Thank you for being so eloquent with your words! I vote Montreal too...would love to visit there. I have never been that far east!

Love to all of you!


----------



## jessy1101

Omggg Lisette u made me get all emotional lying in my bed reading that! I thank god everyday for meeting every single one of you. You allowed me to share my cray cray over the top views and humour and helped me get threw the dark times. The whole point is to be there for one and other no mather what good times and bad.

Montreal would b totaly fab me wants some fresh Krispy kreme donuts at the same time lolololol seriously melt in ur mouth heaven!

I promiss to fully embark in all topics pregnancy ttc shopping gossip sex talk as damn much as possible!! Their r infinite daily topocs out there and plenty hilarious ones too!

Seriously as long as i have my kick booty hotties virtualy by my side i can pretty much face anything! Even over sexed up pleased as punch hubbies that couldnt hel but remind me a million times what a lil 2 am slut i seemed to have been..i still maintain that it was part of the sex dream that caused him to wake up in the first place..im pretty damn sure even my vagina was a slobbering zombie last night..

Hey food for thought when u do happen to be...dampish..does that equal cooch slobber??????hmmmmmm.....


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO Jess definately cooch slobber qualified babe! AFM I'd love to be woken up with a steamy sexy O but like Stace said somehow it ain't quite like that is it! LOL

Ok here's my topic of the day idea for tmmr (if you didn't already have one miss Jess) what are your favorite cute pic's of you and your man or pet or just looking DAM hot!!!! I've got some smokin ones from Las Vegas 4years ago when H and I had just started dating and we were there on Halloween together! BOW CHICA WOW WOW!!!!!! Gotta go find it for ya'll now ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaaahhhhh brings back such fun vaca times with H :cloud9:









My tank says "Screw the Princess, I'm the QUEEN" LMAO Poor poor H should have known then ;)

Can't wait to see all your cutness tmmr girls! Nighty night xxxx


----------



## jkb11

Awww lisette! Your the sweetest, thank you. And Jess you are unreplaceable. Seriously , look at everything we have been through together. Losing my angel left me broken and y'all were my support and friends that I could/can confide in.My hubby just couldn't under my pain like y'all did. He understood his pain. But not like us mommies did. I know some days are hard for all of us. But I know that without y'all I would be different today. Each of you has helped me pull through and keep hope. 

Ps - lisette- hot pics girlie! :)


----------



## Krippy

Here some pics of my wedding! I loved my hair and felt like a princess! I loved it...And 1 pic of my stagette (I was a sexy pirate lol) and pics of my fur baby Diogi! :)
 



Attached Files:







Wed1.jpg
File size: 46.3 KB
Views: 3









wed3.jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 4









stagette.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 5









019.jpg
File size: 83 KB
Views: 3









wed2.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Krippy

And one pic of me 7 months preggo...I was huge and the DD at a stagette! :cloud9: One of the 3 pics of have being pregnant with RJ. I am taking so many more pics this time around.
 



Attached Files:







preggo7.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Krippy

Btw...Lis you are smokin' hot!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!
Just got back from Boston yesterday...we had a great time! Haven't seen hubby yet because he's out in the field until tonight :( 

Kim, Lisa and Rachel, I totally understand what you're feeling, and I wasn't surprised to hear it at all. It has got to be really hard feeling like you're being left behind...but the best is being saved for last...you WILL all get your bfp's soon!!! Lots of love!!! 

Emma you feeling good?!

I love the pictures you guys!!! Definitely HOT!!!

Here are some pics for ya!! My pup Pete who we had to put down 2 days before my DD was born :( With the also belated kitty Gary. Pic of Peter and I that my brother's photographer x-girlfriend took (my favorite) Me and hubby in vegas before he went to Afghanistan. Me....obviously looking sexy with my shorts hiked up and "showin' toe", my bachelorette party in full on Madonna like a virgin get up, complete with "Boy Toy" belt!!
 



Attached Files:







petengary.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6









lauandpete.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 9









vegas.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 9









HPIM0258.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 10









madonna.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lauren10

Kristin is the red your natural color? BEAUTIFUL hair!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I agree with Lauren, totally in love with your hair Kristen and you DO look like a princess :) Sooo sweet!

Lauren welcome home doll! How freackin adorable can your DD be? Like seriously you need to put her in some baby ad's or something! What a stunning child!!! Love your pics too sweetie :) Any house progress while you were away?

Come on PUPO's I want more pics!!!!! Its Friday we don't REALLY have to work do we ;)


----------



## lauren10

Thank you!

NO house action :( I talked to the realtor and I guess there aren't many buyers out there yet...hopefully soon. argh!


----------



## Krippy

Nope not my natural hair colour! I wish...I am a strawberry dirty blonde not very exciting. So I went RED for my wedding and loved it. I just wasn't happy with the upkeep...I had to have it done very 6 weeks and could only wash it twice a week! lol It got expensive and greasy! hahaha!

Love the pics of you and your pet babes Lauren. Awesome pic of you and your hubby too! Sorry the house is being silly...hope you get some good news soon! :)


----------



## jessy1101

OMG there are some serious sizzling pics on here this morning!! I agree love the red Kris! I know how crappy the upkeap is when i had mine i had to constantly keep gettin it touched up cuz the red shine fades sooo fast it's crap!

Sexy pic wise is all my wedding pics!! I love them sooo much i had my uber pale blonde hair and was all tanned and mmmhhmmm...i wanna go back to mexico now!! LOL i've actualy been thinking about doing some type of babymoon before..maybe this summer on our 2 week vacation! It would b too hot to go down south tho maybe some kind of road trip. I've i'm not too pooped out walking all the time i'd love to go back to New York!! It'S the freakin best!

Sorry the house is giving u trouble Lauren that really sucks! What site did u register it under???


----------



## lauren10

well the red looked really natural! gorgeous. 

Jessy I've been to florida, vegas, NYC and Washington, DC while pregnant! You can do anything! When will you be going away? 2nd trimester is the best time to go. I had plenty of energy to do stuff, and it was also really nice taking hotel breaks for sex and naps :) 

Our house is on MLS and listed with Point Zero One Realty. I'm soooo impatient and want to drop the price a little already, but I need to just calm the fuck down. :) 

Here's our listing....anyone have feedback? we'll retake the pics when the grass looks green and we can do a little bit of landscaping. If you think there's anything I can make look better let me know!

https://www.realtor.ca/propertyDetails.aspx?propertyId=11754320&PidKey=-71610332


----------



## lauren10

I just realized I became a BNB addict! cool? or loser and I need to get a life?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I just realized I became a BNB addict! cool? or loser and I need to get a life?

Pffff u think i'm not??? I'm practicly on here every day!


----------



## Krippy

The listing is great and I think your house is beautiful! But if the real estate agent is saying no one is buying right now maybe you should find a real estate agent that is actually willing to work for you and not sit around and be complacent! That would drive me bananas! 

I think it is cool that you are addicted to BnB...one of the better addictions I think! lol


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren wow everything is really pretty! The colors instead are perfect and neutral plus u have good spaces room wise.

Ya maybe just a bit of landscaping to try and catch the eye even more to the front?


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 5 weeks Kris! Wow i still remember when i was at that...crappp it goes by fast!


----------



## lauren10

yeah we can definitely pretty up the front. we bought our house new so we didn't have a green lawn until just last summer! so we can work on that for sure :)

I agree about the realtor Kris...we have only been listed for a week, so we'll give him a couple weeks...but he better bring shit in!!! He's pretty handsome so somehow I expect him to work miracles. :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

My ds at about 6 months old

Me & dh at a Halloween party a few years ago
 



Attached Files:







collage.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## MrsMoo72

^^^^that one is from our honeymoon in mexico in 2006

Arrggg tried to add one of my doggie but it says it's too big! the file, not my dog :haha:


----------



## Krippy

Em...You are the cutest thing ever! You and your DH are so baby faced and beautiful! Love it! How are you feeling today hun :)

I know 5 weeks...hopefully the next 5 go just as fast!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw i'm only chat happy......


----------



## MrsMoo72

Krippy said:


> Em...You are the cutest thing ever! You and your DH are so baby faced and beautiful! Love it! How are you feeling today hun :)
> 
> I know 5 weeks...hopefully the next 5 go just as fast!

Haha, those pictures of us are from before we had ds....sleepless nights have aged us now!!


----------



## lauren10

Great pics Emma!!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls. Great pics they are showing my home now so I have been busting my butt to get it spotless. All my crap is packed away for home showings including our past pics:( Lauren I think your home looks great. It's clutter free and neutral. It's just a waiting game. We will have no showings for two weeks and the a few in two days. Just the way it goes.


----------



## crystalclaro

/Users/cj/Desktop/372765_605440972_789926417_n.jpg
/Users/cj/Desktop/bench.jpg

ok I give up... I cant figure out how to post pictures :(


----------



## jessy1101

Soooo excited to go shopping tomorrow!!! Going to have to really try and restrain myself to not go baby shopping crazy lolol!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay beany is now a qualified prune!!! LOLOL


----------



## lauren10

Kimberly thanks! and that's good to hear...I was kind of expecting a flood of showings in the first couple weeks...but I know it's buying/selling season so I just have to wait for it! We worked for weeks decluttering and cleaning...you always have way more stuff than you think you do!!

Crystal, the best way is click Go Advanced, then Manage attachments. you choose files from your pc, then click upload. :) 

Jessy have fun shopping tomorrow! oh and PS...I would LOVE to meet in Montreal sometime!! I want to do it when I can get stupid drunk with you guys. how fun would that be?


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Yay beany is now a qualified prune!!! LOLOL

yay for the prune!!! speaking of prunes, I started pooping again...slightly. maybe every 2-3 days. sigh. that's progress I guess!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaahhh for poop! :)

I really do want to meet up with everyone someday...I think that it would be amazing! Like long lost friends that have never met! I am very serious about this...we have to plan this when everyone is done having babies!


----------



## jessy1101

That would be awsome to meet up for sure!!!!

Lauren i'm totaly jelly i'm still rabbit pooping here and there damnit..


----------



## Krippy

My preggo hormones do the opposite...I am going 2-3 times a day. Hard to go anywhere bc I am worried I will have to poop! lol


----------



## jessy1101

Out of curiosity does everyone's dr give u a pap test every year?? I've heard that alot if ur with the same partner and balblalbla u can actualy get one every 2 years!! I've talked to my dr about that and she does agree but not during pregnancy have to get a yucky pap test anywais beurkkkkkkkkkkk..

I'd usualy find them super duper uncomfy cuz i have a sensitive area up there due to my repeat UTI's so pretty much everytime i get one it almost hurts and give s me a stoopid UTI..on the bright side they have been found to be due to my hormones during my period so naturaly i havent had one since early Feb...knock on wood...my dr thinks they might dissapear all together due to the hormone shift...ohh my sweet baby jesus i freakin hope!!


----------



## lauren10

yeah i try to get a pap every year. My last couple were abnormal, so I have to get that checked out after I have the baby. Not precancerous, but pre-pre-cancerous? dunno. they said not to worry though.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas,

Sorry this stupid job just keeps me away from you girls!!! I gotta go back and read properly now!

Jess I get Pap's once a year and actually on my last one in Novemeber came back with some abnormal cells so they wanted to do a colposcopy but then I was PG so yesterday how lovely for me got another pap instead + extra checking with special microscope ect!!! Let me tell you while PG...OUUUUCHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren house is gorgeous love, price looks great to me too! As for pooping I am now the way you girls were in the 1st tri!!!!! Like painful what the heck?!?!

Jess YAY for shopping girl! Check for your stickers ;) Love the prune!!!

Emm those are some seriously adorbale picstures! See don't pictures just make everyone smile? I swear I have thousands!!!

Kris happy 5weeks sweetie! May the next 5 fly by for ya! xxx

Kim we'll forgive ya but want a pics raincheck, how u feeling today?

For our meet up in Monrteal...definately lets plan in for Summer 2015 maybe? LOL We could have some serious cash saved if we start a piggy bank now :)


----------



## babydust818

Speaking of poop.. i took one earlier and it smelt like horse shit. It just lingered around the house for a half hour and i even had to cover my face. Not kewt!

I'm going yard salling tmrw. WHOOP. Love yard sales! I just hate when ppl stare at you like "how can i make her buy this". Leave me the f alone! ANYWHO. I am just so bored. It's fri the 13th. Anyone have bad luck today? haha my friend saw a crowe and is completely paranoid now. I'm like that shit is a myth! PLZ!


----------



## jessy1101

See that Rach i cant poop at all..i'd rather smelly poo that backed up poo!

As for friday the 13th i'm not superstitious..i adore black cats and unlucky numbers! The only thing i dont do is walk under a ladder cuz let's face it that's just being cautious!!


----------



## themarshas

You guys make my afternoon. You're all way better than training my newbie! 
Lauren- your house is lovely and you'll get a buyer in no time! Now, wanna come declutter my house? We have sooo much junk.

As for pooping- sometimes everything goes right through me then others I don't poop for three days... so weird...

I'm all for meeting up in Montreal- just say the word and I shall be there!

Friday the 13th means nothing too me, although I did see a crow on my way back from lunch... should I be concerned? My DHs grandfather was the most paranoid man ever and he died 5 years ago today- on Friday the 13th. I thought it was fairly fitting considering his fear of every superstition...


----------



## jkb11

:) feeling a lil better each day. I think I should at least be able to work tomorrow. Scare some parents tho b/c I will be coughing around their lil ones:/ cough suppressants here I come ;) so realty called the couple wants a second showing! But I totally am not getting my hopes up b/c we have been here before. 
Lisette- still soexcited you get a sweet girl like Lauren's dd !!!! any name thoughts?


----------



## jessy1101

Crappp the tiredness just kicked in big time! It's freakin 2:30 friday afternoon and i wanna goooooooooo home!! It's gorgeous outside why am i stuck inside??? 

Thankfully next few weeks i pretty much have a day off a week which will make it go by faster! Wednesday i'm off from 11am for the rest of the day cuz it's my monthly visit with my dr and friday the 27th i'm off the whole day for my u/s and shopping!!! Let'S goooo already lolol


----------



## themarshas

As for the pap smears- I have them every two years although I had one in July then had to have one at my first midwife appointment once I was pregnant. So basically two in less than 6 month. Lame!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls!

I had a colposcopy...they snip a little piece of your vag out! it's terrible. 

BREAKING NEWS!! I pooped twice today!! yee ha

Rach was your poop old? I find when I'm constipated then I go...it's smells like nursing home poop...know what I mean? lol

glad you're feeling better Kim!

We have crows on every corner...so can't really avoid seeing one today!


----------



## jessy1101

I swear to god i never thought i'd see the day when i was uber jealous of people's poo...that's just sad..FML lololol


----------



## lauren10

haha, I know right??


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL me too I'm jelly today! I need to POO PROPERLY AGAIN!!!!!!! LOL

What are the weekend plans girlies?

Kim glad ur better sweet pea, I was hoping Melina was a sure name but H needs a little coaxing to see how great a name it is now that its REAL as he puts it! LOL I hope after tmmr with all our friends and family he'll gets tons of questions just like me and he'll slowly just start saying Melina...maybe I'll try to insert subliminal messages tonight and tmmr morning....Melina...Melina....LOL Evil I know ;)


----------



## lauren10

yeah do that, just call her Melina! then it will HAVE to be her name. I've been doing that with Ryan. :) 

my hunny is home from the field!! only until tomorrow then he goes back out - 16 hours on 16 hours off. yay. Game of Thrones tonight too!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ohhhhhh YAY for H being home :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

I love all the pooping talk! Seriously girls, if you are not anemic, get off the vitamins with iron! They are a show stopper with me (litterally(

Rach- girl I tend to be on the consitpated side normally anyways, and DH makes a big productions out of me smelling up the house when I poop, LOL. So I feel for you. Lots of fiber and water, when I am more regular, they definately smell not as bad.

Lauren- Your house is gorgeous! I would buy it if it wasn't in Canada ;)

Kim- Glad you are feeling better girl!

As for the Paps, I get one every year, but I guess I am not that sensitive up there, or I have a really good Dr. cause they don't bother me at all. I had an abnormal one a year or two ago, so I got to have a repeat one 6 months later so now I am kind of paranoid and feel like I want to get one every year anyway.

I will look for some pics, but my fav is from my wedding and I have already shared that one...


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, here are a few pics... only one of me, because a lot of my pics said they were too large! But a few of DS when he was a baby. He was such a cute baby, I can't believe he is going to be 9!


----------



## lauren10

Beautiful Stacie! What a cutie he is!


----------



## Krippy

Gorgeous Stace! And you are right...what an absolute cutie! :)


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> Kimberly thanks! and that's good to hear...I was kind of expecting a flood of showings in the first couple weeks...but I know it's buying/selling season so I just have to wait for it! We worked for weeks decluttering and cleaning...you always have way more stuff than you think you do!!
> 
> Crystal, the best way is click Go Advanced, then Manage attachments. you choose files from your pc, then click upload. :)
> 
> Jessy have fun shopping tomorrow! oh and PS...I would LOVE to meet in Montreal sometime!! I want to do it when I can get stupid drunk with you guys. how fun would that be?

 thanks Lauren I will try that :)


----------



## crystalclaro

ok here is a pic of me and my hubby at a friends wedding... he hates when I wear high heels.. lol 
And the other picture is me last year a photoshoot i did . It was cold!!!
 



Attached Files:







bench.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 12









372765_605440972_789926417_n.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crystalclaro

I'm in the rabbit poop phase and only having them every few days :( hurts my tummy like crazy.


----------



## babydust818

Crystal wth! You look younger than me!!!! LOL. You're gorgeous! Definitely bound to have beautiful children, which you have! Wish i was skinny, WTF DO YOU EAT?! 

Melina is such a cute name Lisette! I agree, just keep calling her that an DH won't have no say in it! mwahha! You look so much like this girl's sister i went to school with! It's so crazy. People really do have twins!! I'm serious. I'm always mistaken for some girl that lives around here. Idk what her name is but i've been bumped into before and asked if i was so and so. One time Andrew got pulled over by a cop bcz he didnt turn his blinker on and the cop shined the light right in my eyes and goes 'sorry i thought you were someone else'. WTF. please tell me who this girl is! okay.. that was way off topic! sorry!

I wish i could sprinkle some softener dust on all y'alls buttholes so you can poop right! I always seem to poop multiple times during the day. I will sit on the toilet and get all of it out and then an hr later i'm back in there because i left some. WTF! I hate it! I hate the messy ones. Where you find yourself wiping for 10 minutes. It's like cake batter.

I'd post a picture of myself and OH but i honestly can't find any. LOL. Not of us together anyways. WTF is up with that?! I have tons of seperate ones. I guess we hate eachother or something. 

This is the only ones i could find. The 2nd one is of OH and i when we were 15! He looks like such a dirtbag. Look at what he's wearing. YUCK! The last pice is the closest to 'sexy' pics i have LOL!
 



Attached Files:







drewandi2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 4









US.JPG
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 3









1234.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crystalclaro

ewww cake batter !!!! LMAO 
and no I don't look younger than you !!!! and I eat lots of fruits and veggies but remember I'm type 1 diabetic and most type ones don't gain weight and I walk everywhere because I don't know how to drive and I hate the smelly people on the bus  
you and your hubby are so cute :) I like th epic of when you were teens .. it's sweet. and your sexy pic is sexy .. its a subtle " come here boy" look. lol 
i can't wait to see what our baby is going to look like .... only one of my kids looks just like me, the other two have my face and big eyes one even has blue eyes but they have dark skin and hair from the other gene pool !!!


----------



## Krippy

Awesome pics Ladies! :)

So my SIL is pregnant with their second and due in December too...Is it weird that I am kind of jealous/bent out of shape that we are pregnant at the same time? I don't know how I feel right now...


----------



## lauren10

Holy sexy Crystal! Your hubby is so cute too. Rach love the sex kitten shot! You two are adorable. 

Kris nothing is going to take away from the specialness of your baby!! Xoxo


----------



## lauren10

Cake batter! A friend of mine would call it "a thirty wiper" haha


----------



## jkb11

Haha you girls crack me up. Über sexy pics gals. (look I'm part southern belle part Canadian) right aye?;) xoxo. 
So still no smiley! Bummer what the heck I'm like cd 22 or so. Maybe I missed it? Don't think so tho....


----------



## babydust818

Awh Kim :( i hope you didn't miss it. Do you temp at all!? I think going to the DR. would be very beneficial on your part. Let us know how it goes if/when you do. I think you will get def get your rainbow on clomid!


----------



## lauren10

I don't know Kim, are you knockin' boots just in case? I don't know if I trust those things!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lauren what the heck you doing up at this time??!

Kim I would just keep bd'ing when possible & hopefully you will catch it. 

Loving the gorgeous pix girls!

Weekend plans anyone?

I miss sleep.....


----------



## lauren10

Emma! How are you feeling?

My DD was up and I couldn't get right back to sleep :)

No plans this weekend, hubby will be in and out of the field, so not around much. 

Actually maybe I'll get some flower boxes today for the front porch! Make it prettier. Might be too soon though, and the may die. Hmmm


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm good thanks, feeling a bit rough but trying to keep my mind off things for a few days. Just feel like i can't get too excited as i've been here before you kno?


----------



## lauren10

I understand that! Best to just stay relaxed but I'm sure everything is perfect!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I seem to be soooo grumpy lately, like really snappy...don't know what that's all about?!


----------



## Krippy

I have been so bitchy too Em! I think it is our bodies being overwhelmed by hormones...I am taking it as a good sign, I don't know how DH feels about it! lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yes it's early, and no i don't feel confident.....but thought f*ck it and got myself a lil ticker.....:happydance:


----------



## crystalclaro

yea for tickers :) I don't feel bitch but I'm weepy all day long :( and OMG nausea is killing me. I am not vomiting at all but just an all day nausea. I get cravings , make my self something to eat and then right in the middle of the first bite it hits... my mouth starts watering to much my face gets hot and my head starts to spin. Sort of feels like " if i throw up I will feel better" but I'm told I will feel just the same after so better try to keep the food in. Its snowing here!!! it's been snowing since yesterday makes me miss my island home even more .....


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> Holy sexy Crystal! Your hubby is so cute too. Rach love the sex kitten shot! You two are adorable.
> 
> Kris nothing is going to take away from the specialness of your baby!! Xoxo

Thanks Lauren (I'm blushing ) and I think my hubby is sooo cute except when he falls alseep snoring with his mouth wide open !!! I video taped him to show him how sill he looked and then the very next day he did it back to me. My conclusion NO ONE looks cute in that state except little babies :)


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, just got back from the ER... our crazy ass dog was all wound up this morning and ran into me while I was trying to head to our basement laundry room. I started to fall, but caught myself, cutting my hand in the process. I spent 2 hours in the ER and got 2 stitches. How is that for a start to my Saturday?!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

:haha: to the snoring Crystal! And happy 8 weeks!! :happydance:

So i did my last hpt today coz af was due today - and i've never had a bfp so dark on the day af due!! Hoping it's a good sign?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh no Stacie - hope you're ok??!!:hugs:


----------



## Krippy

Rest up Stace...Glad you are ok! :)

Yaaaaahhh Em! Love the ticker and congrats on the super duper dark line!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks guys, I am ok, just have to figure out how to wash my hair one handed for the next 5-7 days. It would have been worse if I wold have fell on the concrete floor.

Em- That sounds like a very positive sign!


----------



## lauren10

Sorry Stacie! Where on your hand is cut? 

Emma, I think my husband would say the same about me...definitely hormonal! Congrats on the dark line today!


----------



## babydust818

Whoa Stace. i hope you're okay! I hate it when my dog crosses between my feet when i'm not paying attention. I catch myself everytime but i'm waiting for the one day i don't. I'm glad you caught yourself. I wouldn't even wanna imagine the outcome of that! Thank goodness!! Hope you're doing okay. 

Emma so happy you got a nice dark line this morning! That is awesome news. Sounds like you have a strong beany in there just like Jess does!! Same scenario for her. Whoop whoop! 

AFM i just can't believe this stupid rain! UGH. Ruined the whole yard saling thing this morning. We had a late late start bcz of it! We got up nice and early for nothing. BOO! I did have mcds for bfast though lol. I love their sausage, egg and cheese mcgriddles. MM!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ive just been watching this trashy reality show where the groom gets £12000 to plan the wedding & the bride's not allowed to see anything about it till the wedding day!!! He even picks the dress! There is no way my dh would have got to plan our wedding haha!!


----------



## jessy1101

Congrats on the dark line Em!!

Just got back from the states and holy poopies im totaly burnt out!! We walked in sooo many stores everything started bluring together. We had delicious Texas roadhouse for dinner but now ive got killer heartburn beurkkk. I have trouble keepin my eyes opened lolol gonna have to cut it short and sleeeep.

Love u all bunches and even more bunches! Hope everyone has been having an awsome weekend so far xxxxxxxc


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Glad to hear everyone is doing good :) had a packed but very fun day with family & friends with our gender reveal cupcakes!

Emm & Kris the grumpiness os totally normal my friends, embrace the new wonderful reason to just be bitchy! Lol

Stace hope ur ok hunni :hugs:

Rach I agree mcdees breakfast can fix just about any poopy day :) xxx

Jess did ya buy any fun stuff?


----------



## babydust818

Glad you had a great day Jess! I love Texas Roadhouse! We had Logans Roadhouse for dinner tonight which is the knock off of Texas!! mmmm delish!! I know what you mean about shopping so much that it becomes blurry! I hate it too bcz it just kills the mood! wahh!!

Em omg i would never ever ever EVER let OH plan our wedding. I'd rather never get married. That is just craziness. I'd end up coming to a wedding that was completely Camo. Better yet YELLOW AND BLACK because he is a huge Livestrong man! Don't get me wrong, i totally support Lance Armstrong and his foundation but i would never pick them colors for my wedding LOL. yuck! any new symptoms?!

Lisette how did the cupcake convention go?!?! What did everyone say and did everyone love them yummy cupcakes?!? Which set did you go with?

AFM, i've been busy today! Went yard salling like i said but the rain killed it. Then we ate at Logans Roadhouse. Then went shopping, which lead to me buying so much crap i didnt need! Was gonna go see The Hunger Games with OH, his brother and his brothers fiance BUT OH and i ended up arguing and that skipped the movie. It was because i didn't wanna go because i just wanted to sit home and relax, but he wanted to go. I told him to go without me. That it was FINE but he's so far up my ass he didn't wanna go! WTF! I love him and love spending time with him, but fuck don't blame that shit on me! GO DAMNIT. I hate hearing crying little bitchy boys. UGH. Unless it's my son of course! ;) Hope you all had a great day.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- The stitches are on the side of my left hand, just under my pinkie finger, so luckily i can use my hand for everything except showering.

Jessy- I LOVE Texas Roadhouse! Those rolls are a meal by themselves! We ate at Outback Steakhouse with my parents on Friday and it was super yummy. I even got to eat part of a bloomin' onion, since my heartburn has been easing up some.

Lisette- I agree I want to hear deets from your "reveal"!

Emma- I have seen a show like that before. While I think DH would try hard to plan something I would like, I just don't think I could trust him.

Rach- sucks it rained on yard sale day! I guess I am lucky DH will go out without me if I want to stay home, I think he prefers it at times.

Well busy day today. Church, then a babyshower, then DS has baseball practice, then meeting some friends at a taco sale. Then home for laundry and sleep!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace glad the stiches arent too bad.

Rach sucks for the yard sale i know u can get lucky and find amazing stuff! Stoopid arguing with DH sucks too. We ve been play arguing all day lolol u should hear us sometimes im like dayumm dude if people heard us lolol

Lisette how the gender reveal went good!! Did everyone think it would b a girl??

Gorgeous sunday! House fully cleaned top to bottom oufff i sometimes forget how much space this place has that need s cleaning lolol. Ive got marinated maple chicken for dinner with mango chipotle salad yummy!! Other then that i think i wanna chill in my pj s tonight and thats it im practicly dead on my feet sad..my energy leveld r pretty much dead these days lol even sec tires me out more gahhh


----------



## jkb11

Hey ladies:) hope everyone had a great weekend. Stace - hope your hand is healing well, so glad you didn't fall! 
Still no smiley for me. Pretty sure I didn't miss it because I pretty much used two test a day from cd 16 except for the days I was working. Last week I did have some very very faint bleeding. But I really do not think it was ib because I would have had to of o on like cd 11 which just is not me. 
Well hope everyone is doing well:) xoxo


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm Kim maybe u should get that checked out with ur dr....just in case ur Ovulating super duper late....i know they would give u something to get a standard O period..

How is everyone doing??? I cant believe it's already monday morning whaaaa how did it fly by so freakin fast????? Yesterday was full on house cleaning day which was nice cuz we we're due for the whole top to bottom cleaning!

Lisette how was the gender party?? Did u take any pics?? Was everyone suprised it s a pink baby? When r u having ur shower??Deets!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> Hey ladies:) hope everyone had a great weekend. Stace - hope your hand is healing well, so glad you didn't fall!
> Still no smiley for me. Pretty sure I didn't miss it because I pretty much used two test a day from cd 16 except for the days I was working. Last week I did have some very very faint bleeding. But I really do not think it was ib because I would have had to of o on like cd 11 which just is not me.
> Well hope everyone is doing well:) xoxo

Kim- did you use clomid before? It sucks not getting pregnant when you know you timed everything right and confirmed ovulation, but I feel for you having problems even pinpointing O.:hugs: FX'd maybe you O'd sooner than CD16 and caught that egg anyway!


----------



## lauren10

Howdy girls! 

Happy Monday....BLAH. I'm totally expecting to get some damn house showings this week. wtf? 

Kim I hope you didn't miss it! keep on having sex! :)


----------



## jessy1101

What up Lauren? How u doin? Anything new and fun filled going on?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning chicas :wave:

Had a super fun filled busy weekend but feel great about all I got done :) Cupcake party was awesome too! I'll try to copy paste some pics here...everyone was really happy and some really surprised...it was a 50/50 guess till the very end!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Lisette those freakin cupcakes look delish!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ok cool it's working! Here are some reactions :)


----------



## lauren10

I could eat that whole tier of cupcakes. seriously. they look so good....i'm starving!

Nothing new with me! if it's nice out this weekend we're going to take DD to the zoo and do some yard work. already thinking about weekend plans!!!! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh crap i've started feeling really sick even with my meds beurkkkkkk thank god i've got my monthly with my dr this wednesday! Basicly tho me thinks i'm gonna be on them for the full 9 month period ouffffff...

We went to Victoria Secret this weekend while we we're on our shopping trip and omgggggggg i got tons of sexy undies!! I'm wearing some right now and feel all uhhh huh i'm a total hottie! Gotta love that feelin huh? Also now in my brand new C bras and dayummmmm they are huge, extremely hard and SORE as a muthafuckaaaaa LOLOL.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I could eat that whole tier of cupcakes. seriously. they look so good....i'm starving!
> 
> Nothing new with me! if it's nice out this weekend we're going to take DD to the zoo and do some yard work. already thinking about weekend plans!!!! :)

Pfff i already have my whole weekend booked up LOL. People know were always on the go so they kinda have to book us in advance to do something.


----------



## jessy1101

Love the pics Lisette! Who's planning ur shower? R u gonna do mix or girls only?


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL same here Lauren & Jess, planned up for next weekend already ;)

Kim sweetie I know the waiting must be killer...is your cold all done now? Keep up the BD sweetie, lots of dust your way!!!

Stacie hows the hand this morning?

Jess we never got a list of your shopping conquests missy? Anything fun?

My shower...hhmmm...very complicated actually! LOL...My bff wanted to plan it but can't afford paying the resto tab (she has an autistic daughter who needs tons of therapy so I totally understand) my mom is away so conversations about stuff are hard but i've emailed her now for her thoughts cuz all invitations say "given by" and I don't wanna offend anyone....otherwise we could ask for a contribution which i know a lot of people do but for our family it might be taken badly...or last case is i could host it at my house since its big enough and its summer so we could be outside! OUF...complicated eh! Any polite ideas ladies??? Atleast for now I've starting my regitries (BRU & SEARS) and I know the date will be June 10th so I got about 2 weeks to figure it all out and send invites!!!!! How about you Jess? Hows the planning coming? Co-ed you said right? I think me just ladies....what about everyone else? Showers planned? Have you guys heard of the Sears contest? Pretty cool :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

jessy1101 said:


> Ahhh crap i've started feeling really sick even with my meds beurkkkkkk thank god i've got my monthly with my dr this wednesday! Basicly tho me thinks i'm gonna be on them for the full 9 month period ouffffff...
> 
> We went to Victoria Secret this weekend while we we're on our shopping trip and omgggggggg i got tons of sexy undies!! I'm wearing some right now and feel all uhhh huh i'm a total hottie! Gotta love that feelin huh? Also now in my brand new C bras and dayummmmm they are huge, extremely hard and SORE as a muthafuckaaaaa LOLOL.

NICCCEEEEEEE :happydance:

Sorry about the sickiness babe :(


----------



## jessy1101

Nahhh no worries i'm actualy glad how strong all my symptoms are it just means the hormones keep goin up..and up..and ohh ya UP! LOLOL

Has anybody got a Doppler?? I've actualy been wondering if it's worth getting one...i've sound a really awsome one online at a great price and have been debating if i should get it or not hmmm...thoughts??


----------



## Krippy

That is a hard one Lis...It is like asking for cash only at weddings. I think maybe only put a few things that you really need on your registry and then maybe people will assume once the items runs out...idk, that is really a tough decision! The Sears contest is so cool. The little boy I take care of was born 15 minutes before midnight, the day of his due date! It was sooo close!

As for the dopplers...I know of many people, including my cousin who had a 2nd tri loss, who swear by them and couldn't live without them. I am not sure if I want one in the house tempting me and what if I can't find the HB for any reason...I am not doing it right, the bubs is in the wrong position. Right now I don't think I will but we will see. I am not sure that I can handle the stress!

AFM...1 week until my first dating scan. So excited and so nervous all in one breath! Feeling pretty nauseous lately so I am glad for symptoms! :) Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette as for shower deets welllllll i'm a planner..i freakin love it! So yes it's my mom and MIL that is throwing my shower and my bffs are helping her BUT...i basicly told her i want part of the planning lolol just at least this stage. They can do all things decorations and everything that's no biggie.

We're doing it at a reception hall cuz yes it's joint and we have a lot of close friends and family sooooo location wise we needed space! As for food my MIL owns her own catering company soooo she wants to do all the food which saves tons of trouble. My mom is a pastry chef so she's doing my cake! I've already found the invitations that i love but we have to do both french and english invites. It sounds so weird tho in french...dunno why english is just prettier me thinks..Ambiance wise we're just gonna set up speakers with all our fav tracks on an ipod.

We're thinking of having some alchool cuz i've been to joint showers with that before and it's actualy pretty nice for your guests. Nuttin fancy just beer and some yummy punch probably along with all the other basic water, pop etc. The entry fee for the guys is a bag of diapers lolol

Sooo yuppp..like i said...love planning LOLOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Kris i know what u mean bout stressing on finding the heartbeat..i have no clue if it's hard to find or not. Basicly so far each time the dr just put the probe on my tummy and pooof heartbeat right away. 

Since im a completly klutz tho i'd probably end sticking it on my bladder and freakin out due to abnormal sounds lolol


----------



## Krippy

RJ's HB was always really easy to find I just worry that even if I hear something wrong I wouldn't be able to do anything about it in time. I am a firm believer in kick counts and finding a routine in how your baby moves. RJ stopped moving right before he passed and I will never forgive myself for not fighting harder for him. I went to the hospital, I had all the tests done but he still passed away. So this time around baby movement is going to be the most important thing for me to watch...I think that will be enough to drive me mad!


----------



## jessy1101

Kris big hugs to you sweety. I know you did everything in ur power to try and save your baby. 

Basicly i txted DH with the info and told him that it's his call. If he thinks we should get one then i'm on aboard. If he doesnt then it's ok.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kris :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can't even imagine....I'm sure a doppler would drive me mad too that's why i didn't let myself buy one!


Thanks for the advice girls...i think its either gonna be my mom wants to host it or I will be at my house...i think its fun that way anyways...everyone brings a little something and I love to cook anyways so i can make fun finger foods :)


----------



## jessy1101

OOoooooo what's your fav finger food???


----------



## NewbieLisette

mmmmm soooo many to choose from!!!!! I would say deep fried raviolli on lolipop sticks with marinara dip :) u guys????


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! Lisette- I want to eat all those cupcakes. yummmm!
Jessy- Hopefully all day sickness will go away soon, although I met with a friend and her little man yesterday (he's about 5 months old) and she was sick her entire pregnancy... sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
As for dopplers- I was really tempted to get one but I never gave in. I think it would have made me more stressed. Plus, in a matter of time you'll be able to feel he/she move and that's reassurance enough.
As for the shower- the planning is being done. Here we make a big deal out of it being a suprise so other than giving my mom the address list and guest list and my registry info I pretty much have no idea what's going on! I think it's sometime in May but I really don't have a clue. I just assume I'll know when based on when my sister is up visiting. haha

Ordered nursery furniture this weekend and bought the wall art and lighting. Tonight starts our birthing classes and this weeks schedule is hectic... Just another manic monday...


----------



## jessy1101

That's ok Liz i'm monitered closely with my dr so i know if ever the MS get's out of control again i'll be able to take something to help it. She's also reassured me that there is no prob taking the specific kind for MS threw out my pregnancy since it's especialy for that and not harmfull to the baby.

Doppler wise i dunno why it popped into my head! I've seen some of the other girls on the BFP before due date thread have all gotten some and have been raving about how excellent it is and etc etc. Guess it made me curious lolol.


----------



## Krippy

quesadillas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I Love mini quesidillas too!! And the sour cream salsa chip and guacamole mixed dip for chips omggg yumm!! And mini pita stuffed sandwiches..crap i'm making myself hungry lolol


----------



## Krippy

I think I will have a quesadilla for lunch! :)


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOL i' eating delicious orange chicken with veggies! Yummmm


----------



## Twinkie210

I just had a left over taco for lunch... Mmmmm, deep-fried with jalapenos, salsa, and sour cream. LOL

You baby shower ideas sound awesome! My sister and Mom are planning a family shower for me, but they won't tell me what they are planning (except the date, which is in August). But I figure they will tell me eventually because my sister is a serious procrastinator and she will need help getting everything done.

Lisette- the hand is fine, stitches come out on Friday morning :)

Jessy- I vote no on the doppler too. Although I was tempted, I just know I will drive myself crazy. I was starting to get a little ansy since I haven't been able to feel the baby move again after I did a last week, but I think it was rolling around last night (either that or I had some serious gas LOL).


----------



## lauren10

Glad your hand is doing ok Stacie, and that it wasn't in a bad spot! 

Jessy, chances are your ms will let up! think positive!! at least there are drugs out there though :)

My baby shower thoughts: Outside is fabulous!! My mom hosted mine outside and I think people appreciate being able to enjoy a nice day outside for something like that. Definitely yes to the booze, even if it's just wine. I know when I'm at one i like a drink! 
Personally i'm totally against shower games. Sorry to anyone that likes them, but I like to just go, get a bite, chill and see you open my gift...then goodbye! :) Any ones that I helped host I kept to 2 hours. Am I a grinch?! haha

Doppler - I had one with DD but after her it broke...so I never used it on my angel baby. maybe if I did I would have known something?? I don't know. So I got a new one for this baby, and I love having one. That being said, early early on it's very hard to find the HB, and I understood this from the beginning...so I never panicked when I couldn't find the HB. I just put it down and tried again later. But I liked knowing there was a HB, and that I could count it and it did give me reassurance when I needed it. I used it probably once a week until I started feeling consistent movements. Even now I give it a random check just to make me feel better!! 

Kris, I'm so sorry you feel that way...of course you did everything you could, you definitely can't blame yourself for that. xoxoxoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Lauren, no games at all? ;)

I get what you are saying. I hate going to showers where they want you to play 15 games and the shower ends up lasting 4 hrs. I don't mind playing a game, but keep it quick and simple.


----------



## jessy1101

Agreed for shower games i'm not much of a fan either. The only one that doesnt bother me is when they do a 50/50 draw or the whole door prize guess how much is in the jar of whatever and closes person wins something. But that's it simple games that arent a hassle.

Ya i figured a bit of booze would be good for our guests. Like i said nuttin fancy just a bit of alchool...even tho i'm gonna b drinking virgin whatevers lolol. So far when we go out i get to have virgin daiquiris or virgin margaritas which are still yummy but i dunno..i will miss a really decent tequilla margarita this summer for sure! Ohh well no biggie it's not the end of the world.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Awww Lauren, no games at all? ;)
> 
> I get what you are saying. I hate going to showers where they want you to play 15 games and the shower ends up lasting 4 hrs. I don't mind playing a game, but keep it quick and simple.

Prob is that alot of shower games are longer LOL. Ohh god especialy baby shower bingo...that is just something i 'm not interested in having a mine sweet baby jesus..:dohh:


----------



## Krippy

We will do our shower after the baby comes so that everyone can meet the bubs and Iam still won't be comfortable until bubs gets here safe and sound! We will also do co-ed and alcohol too without games...just a good old fashioned party! :)

Thanks for the support Lauren...just feeling the full onslaught of hormones today with tears, fears, and laughs. Love the rollercoaster!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Kris! I think us Canadian chicas know how to partayyy!! LOLOLOL i kid i kid i'm sure every one of u are wild lil party animals.

Lots of people would kill me if i waited till after beany is born..so far i've been scolded god knows how many times just after mentioning that ohhh we want to go and buy this and this and this...everyone is like nooooo u are not allowed to get anything until after ur shower blalbalbla...as if i can wait another freakin 4 months!! We at least want to paint the room and everything when we get the official confimation gender wise cuz as if i could wait. Plus we'll know for sure begining of june so at least it wont be killer with the hot weather and i'll hopefully not be super duper bumpy and dying of heat LOL.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren I agree...short and sweet and outside with some booze I think people will totally appriciate...all depends on what grandma wants now ;)

Jess I just love the "sweet baby jesus" expession you use! Always makes me crack up :hugs:

Anyone talk to Lisa? If you're reading I hope you're doing ok girl and you can give us an update when you feel up to it :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

I love using hilarious expressions like that. U should hear me say it in real life i always saying sweet BABAYY jesus lolol it always makes people lolz.

Leese is doing good! Just taking it easy she's seeing her dr on thursday to get the what's what for IUI. I'm really hoping this is it for her and it gives her a bfp.

I'm dying of heat damnit. They havent cracked up the AC in our building and it's crazyyyyy humid in here. Thankfully i'm not sweating cuz there is nuttin worse then huge sweat stains threw ur clothes in public.


----------



## Twinkie210

My favorite game at my shower with DS was the old yarn around the Mom's belly. It was so fun to see how far off people were (both ways LOL). I kept the string from my best friend from high school, she was so far off it could have wrapped around me twice! The worst part was she seriously thought it was the right length!

Jessy-I agree on the bingo, ugh boring!!!!

I agree, Lisa girl, give us a quick update when you feel up to it!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I love using hilarious expressions like that. U should hear me say it in real life i always saying sweet BABAYY jesus lolol it always makes people lolz.
> 
> Leese is doing good! Just taking it easy she's seeing her dr on thursday to get the what's what for IUI. I'm really hoping this is it for her and it gives her a bfp.
> 
> I'm dying of heat damnit. They havent cracked up the AC in our building and it's crazyyyyy humid in here. Thankfully i'm not sweating cuz there is nuttin worse then huge sweat stains threw ur clothes in public.

Sweat stains in public are the worst! I have learned to wear layers because I never know if I will be hot or cold!


----------



## themarshas

My office is grossly humid today too. Bleck.
I hate shower games! I even hated planning shower games for my sister's shower. The only game that anyone had any interest in was a game where you compete against someone else to match up as many baby socks as you can. Not only did my sister get a ton of baby socks (which are expensive btw) but it was highly entertaining to see the competitiveness of family members. For her shower was gave out alcohol to the game winners and we served alcohol as well.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Its crazy HUMID and hot here too! Ofcourse with my flighty PG brain I didn't turn the dam a/c on before leaving this morning so guess who will be hiding in her basement tonight!!!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

ugggh i'm so jealous of the warm weather now. It snowed agin here for the 3rd day in a row and it is so dry here my skin is suffering , I woke up with bleeding legs because they were so dry and I guess I was rubbing them to hard in my sleep. I don't see scratch marks on them just a bleeding rash :(


----------



## Krippy

It is raining and gross here! Yuck!

OMG...the little boy I take care is 7.5 months old and he just ate container of advocados and then proceeded to projectile vomit all of it back up! Everyone was covered with green goo, even the dogs! So gross but kind of funny too! Everyone needed a bath and the dogs helped clean up! LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG kris!!! Sooo good u kinda kinda laugh at it all :)


----------



## Krippy

It wasn't funny at first but then I was like this is ridiculous, it just kept coming out of him! It really was green goo...good thing I didn't puke along with him! lol


----------



## Krippy

And of course the little guy is fine, he just gagged and opened the flood gates!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Kris u r definately one tuff cookie! Like just the sounds of that story is making me wanna gag...and laugh too but I didn't have to clean it up! Eeeekkkk lol

Crystal :wave; sorry to hear about the crazy snow & bleeding rashy legs?! uugggg - how u been feeling otherwise? Happy 8weeks hun :)


----------



## Krippy

You watch out Lis...you wil be dealing with all of your bubs bodily fluids but I am thinking that it is easier when it is your baby rather than someone elses...I have to admit I was more just feeling bad for the little guy!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha Kris that's too funny! I clean up body fluids all day long at work so nothing really bothers me. Like i worked sunday night and we had a pretty quiet night (even ordered Chinese food in!) till 6am when a poor elderly lady started vomming blood.......Blood's usually my worst thing but i did ok cleaning up!

Happy 21 weeks Lis!!


Jess - let Lisa know we are thinking about her & sending her lots of love & :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!

Gross Kris!!! Sounds like something out of the Exorcist! I can just picture it all over the dogs...lol

Why is it only Tuesday?? Can it be FRiday please? DH is done in the field tomorrow...yay...so he can get back to helping me with DD and around the house. How am I going to take care of 2 of these kids when he's away?? how do people do it!?

It's gonna be another warm day here today. I'm going walking at lunch to get some air! 

mmmm....chinese food. The chinese food in my area generally sucks :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- I feel for you, but the good thing is once your rainbow baby gets here and you are exposed to puke/poop/pee on a daily basis, nothing will phase you again. I can clean up kiddie puke no problem now. Adult alcohol puke on the other hand... nope can't do it!

Lauren- yay for DH being back! I am sure when you get in a routine with baby Ryan you will think nothing of raising two!

Ewww Chinese food, one thing I can NOT eat right now! Typically I love it (and my MIL is Korean, so we eat a ton of rice anyway) but just can't stomach it right now. With DS my food aversion was grilled chicken. I could eat it cooked any other way, just not grilled LOL


----------



## lauren10

I hope so!! Well i have no choice anyway I guess! 

Chicken grosses me out sometimes when I'm pregnant. How weird though you only had an aversion to grilled?! 

I've always been ok with adult and kid clean up. I worked as a nurse's aid for a while on a stroke unit, and basically wiped grown men and women's asses. lol. didn't bother me!! I have a strong stomach for that stuff I guess. Blood doesn't bother me either, and I have a weird obsession with needles...I dont' shoot up or anything, but I always watch when I get stuck, and I LOVE watching surgeries on TV!!! Bet you didn't know I was such a weirdo! i think I was supposed to be a doctor.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 21 weeks Lisette!! I was like holy pooopies is it really already 21 weeks??? Feels just like yesterday u got ur bfp...

I love chinese food!!! It's my all time fav thing to eat! And i will finaly be able to eat some now that the thought of it doesnt make me gag....hmmm...i didnt take anything out for supper tonight sooo....hmmmm....

I agree with the whole goddamn it's only tuesday thought. Why is it only tuesday??????? It the most freakin useless day of the week damnit....

I woke up about 15 times last night cuz i was always half falling off the bed...no idea what cuz usualy i sleep like a log and dont move yet last night i was ziggling all over the damn bed...weirddddd...


----------



## lauren10

yes happy 21 weeks Lisette baby!! 

ziggling? haha

I would get chinese tonight but I took out some tenderloin steaks last night, so they'll be ready for the grill for dinner!! yum! baked potatoes on the grill are my FAVORITE! loaded with sour cream, cheese, sometimes a little hot sauce. mmmm. crispy skin. I eat it all!


----------



## jessy1101

Ooops Lauren lolol that doesnt sound right i meant to type WIGGLING lololol

Althought...i did get a bout of my zigg on last night teeeeeeeheeee BOWCHICA WOW WOW!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls. just wanted to come say hi, and thanks for all thinking of me :)

i am doing okay...just confused, and anxious and idk...alot of things...

i have an apt on thurs to talk about iui and possible reasons why the F its taking so long on the meds (in reality 3 months, but thats FOREVER in ttc months as you know!!)

love ya girls, hope all is well girls, hope ur all doing great xoxox


----------



## jessy1101

Thinking of u bunches Leese and sending tons of positive vibes ur way hunny!! Hopefully first round of IUI will be it for u!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa baby we miss ya and are thinking and praying for ya :hugs:

Thanks for all the Happy 21weeks girls! You guys are the best! I can't believe how fast its going now! For you girls too! Like everytime I look at a ticker I'm like OMG everyone will soon be talking labor pain ect ect!!!! eeeekkkkkkkkk

Can we go back home and sleep now? I'm sooooo sleeepy :( Atleast i get to take lunch in less than an hour since my dear boss is going for a 2hour yoga class I'm gonna go shopping at 10:30!!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi Lisa...good luck with everything honey, it will all work out!! Try if you can not to stress. You're calm, relaxed and zen-like and you don't need to worry because this is going to happen for you!! xxxx

Your stupid boss Lisette!! but hooray for shopping!! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Lauren stupid boss is also out of town Thursday and Friday so I'll be here straight from 8:30-4:30! Pffftttt little does he know I'll be registering, picking nursery themes, making calls and infact bringing in my baby jounral book for my "lunch" behind closed doors in his office ;)

Any house updates Lauren? YAY for H being back soon to help! I gotta say my H has really stepped up and if he weren't there to help I'd feel it, let alone with a DD already and one on the way!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette seriously ur boss is such a dumbass!!! But all things baby are considered ok on the job cuz u know it's really therapeutic...and we need a lil of that in our day to day stressfull lives LOLOL


----------



## lauren10

I do a LOT of that at work!! Hey, as long as we get our work done, right??

Nothing on the house. sigh. I'm going to bug the realtor at the end of the week if he doesn't follow through on some things he said he would. bugger. Oh well, we'll take this weekend to pretty up the yard...fertilize the lawn, plant some things!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- happy 21 weeks! And I am jealous over the shopping!

Lauren- when I was pregnant with DS, I worked part time in fast food while I went to college, so when ever I worked DH made me eat grilled chicken sandwhiches because he thought they were "healthy" After a couple weeks I refused and told him I would barf on him if he even mentioned grilled chicken. It took me years to get over that aversion ;) He did the same thing to me with McDonalds. When I was sick and couldn't cook, he would go pick up McDonalds for dinner. That word is not even allowed to be mentioned in my house right now! LOL

I agree on the whole Tuesday thing! I really wish it was Friday! But DS has some activities for school this evening, which will be a nice distraction from my dirty house and mountain of laundry that needs to be put away still. If only I had some motivation!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Great to see you leese! Thinking about you xxx

Ugh, I have a pile of ironing to do for our trip 2moro, and a bit of uni work to sort out coz I have a meeting in the morning....but im totally tossing it off and watching dh play Xbox while ds naps haha!!


----------



## lauren10

ah well now I understand the aversion Stacie! you were force fed!! haha. 

Oh Emma, I don't think i've ironed something in 10 years. I'm so bad!!! I'd rather wear something wrinkled. what a slob! Remind me, where are you going??


----------



## jessy1101

Stoopid cleaning and laundry...i wish i could win a lifetime free cleaning lady LOLOL. Nahhh i'm not that lazy it's just some days u really dont feel like it at all!

I'm happy i have my app with my dr tomorrow so basicly i'm only working 8-11 and off the rest of the afternoon!! And then friday the 27th is my u/s and i'm off thoe whole day yessssssssssssssssssss... after that we come back to work and it will b freakin may!!! How is that even possible??


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha Stace...My dad used to call McDonalds *Rotten Ronnies's *and we were never allowed to go there. To this day Rotten Ronnie's doesn't appeal to me!

Glad H is home soon Lauren...I don't know how people take care of multiple kids and get everything else done. They are either super organized or their house is a mess! lol

Have fun shopping today Lis! Want to know what you get! Happy 21 weeks!

Hi Leese! Sending you positive vibes and love!

I can't believe that you are already 4 weeks and 3 days Em! Whoo Hooo!

Hope you can keep you eyes open with all of your zigging and zagging last night Jess! lol

Thanks for all of the puke support...It actually wasn't too gross just straight avocado that came back up...It was just all over the place! Hope we a have a less eventful day today! lol


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls:) hope everyone is having a great day!! Leese love ya sweetie;) hang in there we will get our bfp soon! 
Lauren don't hesitate to big your realtor. It's a business deal! I'm am about to cause a lot trouble myself. ;) we had a showing this am and I told them they could only show to prequalified peeps b/c I don't want my time wasted. Well the people that came to view our home was our neighbor and her husband she is a realtor!!! She let herself and her hubby in my home. Heck no. I don't think I will keep my mouth shut. She over stepped her boundaries and I'm going to make sure her company knows it. I hate when people waste my time. Ughhhh.


----------



## lauren10

wow that's way out of line of them Kim!! I don't blame you for giving them hell. That's inappropriate!


----------



## jessy1101

Ya i'd a smacked that biatch up realz good!


----------



## jkb11

Haha y'all make me laugh. Seriously tho how disrespectful!


----------



## lauren10

it wasn't an open house. let 'er have it!

yum i just ate a cheese biscuit. Please let me know your thoughts about that.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> it wasn't an open house. let 'er have it!
> 
> yum i just ate a cheese biscuit. Please let me know your thoughts about that.

Cheese biscuits are the best!! Althought i prefer a biscuit with an actual slice of cheese on top...preferably havarti jalapeno omg yummmmmmm...


----------



## lauren10

oh! tasty. i warmed it up and put margarine on it. Now I'm eating peanut butter out of the jar with a fork. I'm disgusting!!! lol


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> oh! tasty. i warmed it up and put margarine on it. Now I'm eating peanut butter out of the jar with a fork. I'm disgusting!!! lol

Dont feel bad i've gone from no appetite at all to been on the verge of death hungry every 3 hours.


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> oh! tasty. i warmed it up and put margarine on it. Now I'm eating peanut butter out of the jar with a fork. I'm disgusting!!! lol
> 
> Dont feel bad i've gone from no appetite at all to been on the verge of death hungry every 3 hours.Click to expand...

I'll bet your body is playing catch up!! you have some pounds to gain!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Have to say i'm not a very cheesy person :haha: DH likes fancy cheese and cheese with cranberries in etc but I prefer a nice cheddar!

Lauren we are going to the cottage in the country 2moro :happydance: Although in true British style it's gonna piss it down all week :growlmad:


----------



## Krippy

I love cheese on everything! 

Have fun at the cottage Em! Hope it doesn't rain too much! :)


----------



## lauren10

Piss it down, haha. Do you also say when "taking the piss" when you joke with someone? i love it. 

I hope the clouds break for you!! have fun!! sometimes it's nice relaxing reading a book and snuggling inside when it's raining!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hahaha!! Yeh i do - stop taking the piss out of me hahaha!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh maybe it wont piss rain the whole time???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hopefully not coz the seaside won't be much fun in the rain....Oh well it will be just nice to be away & spend quality time together :thumbup:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies, sorry I left ya for a while...had to calm down after my nasty little shopping trip experience!!!! A gift card that was supposed to have $1500 on it only has $1.20 somehow!!!!!!! Yea so its been a lot of freaking out but its getting resolved...got frauded in a whole other province! ggggrrrrrrr

Emm honey I hope the sun shines for you and you have a lovely little getaway :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

OMG Lis...that is horrible! Hope it all gets worked out! Sorry your shopping trip was runied!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap how can u get a gift card frauded????????????? I'm shocked!! Sorry u had such a crappy time sweety..


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh Lisette, I would be fuming! At least it is getting fixed! Did you find anything good anyways?

Lauren- I love cheese biscuits, especially Red Lobster Mmmmm. Oh and I eat peanut butter out of the jar too (I also eat it with bananas and MnM's)

Emma- I really hope it doesn't rain the whole time!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks you guys, yea i was pretty freaked out but gonna go get a replacement now and get my stuff i had to leave in a cart :(

Hope everyone is having a great afternoon & night! xoxo


----------



## lauren10

I'm glad that got straightened out Lisette! $1500 gift card is awesome, did you get lots of great stuff?

Stacie I love pb with bananas! I put it on my toast. yum. Elvis loved that too you know...:) 

I'm going to the dr today and they're going to put in my chart that I gained like 4-5 pounds in only 2 weeks! yikes! I hope that trend doesn't continue!! My goal is to only gain 9 pounds more until the end. I think I can do it if I keep walking at lunch and trying to eat better. But I'm always so hungry!! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> I'm glad that got straightened out Lisette! $1500 gift card is awesome, did you get lots of great stuff?
> 
> Stacie I love pb with bananas! I put it on my toast. yum. Elvis loved that too you know...:)
> 
> I'm going to the dr today and they're going to put in my chart that I gained like 4-5 pounds in only 2 weeks! yikes! I hope that trend doesn't continue!! My goal is to only gain 9 pounds more until the end. I think I can do it if I keep walking at lunch and trying to eat better. But I'm always so hungry!! lol

I just had peanut butter toast this morning for breakfast!

I am guessing I have gained 5 or 6 lbs so far (I am afraid to weigh myself yikes!) and the baby hasn't even hit any growth spurts yet! But I find I gain way more if I obsess over how much I eat. (This is true during non pregnancy times too) So I am just going to let myself eat when I am hungry and try to pick as healthy of foods as possible. I am guessing you have nothing to worry about, because any lbs you gain are going to come right off caring for two small kids!


----------



## lauren10

My issue is that i'm eating when i'm hungry!! it's all the time! i find that fiber and protein hold me over a little better...so got to keep feeding myself that stuff. Maybe I'll have some oatmeal now. yum.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy hump day!!!!

Basicly they say the trick is to eat every 2 hours. And not shizz load of junk and etc like 3 bags of chips..with m&m peanuts and caramilk choco bar...mhhhhmmm all of that sounds sooo delicious lolol. It makes ur metabolism boost up like a mofo and it actualy causes u to either loose weight or stay somewhat similar. But it's really normal to gain in pregnancy and it will come off after..especialy if ur breastfeeding. I plan to breastfeed until my baby is 3 and then have another baby and then breastfeed another 3 years...i'll have gigantic pamela anderson boobies and be able to hoove down whatever i want! LOLOLOL no noo i kid i kid if it was normal i'd do it butttt ya...i dont think ur 3 year old such crave only boobie milk huh? 

I took the whole day off cuz i have my dr app at 11:30 and i was like mehhh i dont want to go in to work for only 3 hours and then be off sooo yupppp screw that!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Hump day to everyone!!!

WOOOT WOOOT!!!!! Good Girl Jessy ;) Do you get a scan today?

I'm having trouble with always being hungry and only wanting what I FEEL like in that moment! Litteraly make myself gag trying to get down healthy stuff! Such a picky little B i've become :) I did read yesterday in my PG week by week book a good tip is to steam rice and oatmeal in milk instead of water for extra calcium! Might try that! Weight wise I think I'm gaining too much already and I gotta start walking everyday....good thing weather is getting nicer :)

Shopping will be in full effect this weekend to spend that gift card and finish up my registeries too! The card is from HBC so my Canadian girls will understand Zellers with its closing sales can be a very good thing! Maybe my second time PUPO mommies can tell me how many packs of diapers and what sizes are best to stock up on you think? TIA


----------



## jkb11

Yay for getting to shop for baby stuff! How fun!!! Hope you have a great dr visit today Jess:) 
My realtor called and said that our neighbor claims a couple came in with her! Total lie I was there. Oh well from now on I will be asking who is showing our home.


----------



## lauren10

i'm sure i eat at least every 2 hours...i'm literally starving all the time now. I don't eat too much junk...but oh well. I'm still on track for the 25-35 lbs gain recommendation, but I want to be closer to the 25 end this time!! I was 30-35 with DD. Breastfeeding def took it off fast! it was funny though because my body wouldn't let me shed the last 5 pounds until I was done breastfeeding at 6 months. Must have been keeping it for storage! 

Lisette, get only one small pack of newborn size, if you need more newborn size you can get more later, but some babies start right at size 1...so you don't want to overstock. Size 1 you could get a couple of boxes of too. I find that I didn't stock too far in advance b/c the boxes are big and I didn't have all that space! and it's no hassle to get more as you need them. Having some NB size and size 1 on hand when she's born will cover ya! 

I have an appt today too Jessy...at 1:15. Just with the family doc though. It's kind of a waste I think, but oh well.


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> Yay for getting to shop for baby stuff! How fun!!! Hope you have a great dr visit today Jess:)
> My realtor called and said that our neighbor claims a couple came in with her! Total lie I was there. Oh well from now on I will be asking who is showing our home.

All I have to say is DER. at least your realtor knows you're on top of him/her and won't try to be sneaky again. nosey neighbors!!!


----------



## Krippy

Happy Hump day everyone!

Question of the day today: Do you ever feel that some people who post on here or start threads are not real and maybe are trolls? Just curious as I find some really weird posts sometimes that are there it seems just to start a debate or get people fighting! What do you think?


----------



## jessy1101

Nahhh it s just my monthly pregnancy app. My wonderfull scan is next week omgggg it still feels like yesterday when i booked it..which was over a freakin month ago woahhhhh cray cray!!

Kris ive already wondered that too!!! Ive seen the freakiest posts before i was like wtf is that?????

Thankfully im not a throll cuz i seriously doubt it s possible to come up with all the whack shizz i doololol


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaaa beany has now graduated to a lime!!!! Go go lil beanster hiihii


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- If you are eating when you are really hungry and trying to stick to healthy things, then I wouldn't worry about the weight. I gained 40 with DS and lost it all + some by my 6 week appt and I wasn't breastfeeding. I think sometimes women just need a few more lbs at times. 

Lisette- I wouldn't buy a ton of small diapers, unless you really think the baby will be on the small side. DS was 9lbs and I don't think he wore but a small pack of newborns.

Jessy- good luck at your appt! It is hard to believe time is flying by this fast.

Kim- that sucks your realtor tried to lie to you wtf!

Kris- I think sometimes there are fake posts, I will click on one to read it and it is crazy crap that doesn't make sense! I try not to post on these, no need to waste peoples time or my own!


----------



## lauren10

Oh there are definitely trolls! i've reported a couple b/c they're ridiculous. 

righty-O Stacie...I'm gonna eat up then!! :) I love eating. haha

off to my appt. my doctor better not be running late!


----------



## Krippy

Happy 11 weeks Jess! Woo hoo!!!

Kim...I would get a new realtor. What a joke??!!


----------



## jkb11

[COLOR="Magenta"sorry I wasn't clear.... It's not our realtor that lied is is our neighbor that is a realtor. She let herself in our home b/c she has access to the lock box. And she brought her hubby in with her. [/COLOR]


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Jess 11 already!!!! WOOHOO! Have a great appt!

Lauren hunni you too! I see almost 28weeks so that means a new bump pic right ;)

Kim :wave: how you doing girlie? Testing next week? Sucky about your realtor, wish people would just be more decent in this world!!!!

Kris hows the exhaustion treating you? To answer your question I've actually not noticed to many qeird posts on here...The Bump used to be horrible for that! I stopped even browsing there!!!

Stacie thanks for the tip! How's your hand feeling? xxx


----------



## Krippy

jkb11 said:


> [COLOR="Magenta"sorry I wasn't clear.... It's not our realtor that lied is is our neighbor that is a realtor. She let herself in our home b/c she has access to the lock box. And she brought her hubby in with her. [/COLOR]

Oh now I get it...That is absolutely not ok. So unprofessional!


----------



## babydust818

OMG kim! no way!! I would be livid! That's bs. I hate people. You can't trust anyone GRR!! How are you doing? Have you ovulated yet? Did you get a smiley? If so, how many dpo are you?

Jess omgoshhhh lime! Go beannny!!! I'm excited for your appt!! Can't wait to see a sono of that beansterrrrr!!!!!!!! He's probably all hyper in there. Doingg summer salts and shit!

Lisette WOW that is so sad! I can't believe you got screwed like that. Did they fix the problem though? Maybe you mentioned and i missed it? Wow, i hope it all works out and you get your stuff! That's a HUGE difference from 1.20 to 1500. WTF!!!!!

Congrats on all you ladies with how far you are. Lauren will be the first to pop!! Can't wait. How is it going to go as far as everyone giving birth. Isn't it... Lauren, Lisette, Stacie, Crystal, Jess, Kristin, Emma? Sorry if i forgot anyone. When is everyone's due date again?!


----------



## Krippy

NewbieLisette said:


> Kris hows the exhaustion treating you? To answer your question I've actually not noticed to many qeird posts on here...The Bump used to be horrible for that! I stopped even browsing there!!!

Doing pretty good...getting lots of naps in. So lucky I am at home with only 1 boy to take care of. I am looking forward to taking it easy this pregnancy as I worked really hard through RJ's! I have just been feeling sooo nauseous...I never thought it happened before 6 weeks and I have been feeling it from the start. I wouldn't have even know I was pregnant with RJ bc I felt no different other than bloated but his pregnancy I wake up sick and go to bed sick with no break. I haven't puked yet but they have been close calls! :shrug: Just goes to show every pregnancy is different! I just feel wonderful today, sick but I am on :cloud9:


----------



## lauren10

Hey Rach, how you doing?? I just ate too many cookies and feel sick. I'm due July 12th :) 

So my husband on his way home from work decides to tell me he wants to golf 9 holes. Do you know how mad that made me????? His first day done in the field and he wants to go golf instead of picking up our daughter early and spending time with her??? and being on time for dinner with us??? Of course I said he could go, but acted all bullshit and slammed down the phone on him, so he changed his mind. Am I being a bitch? I mean, I never really want him to golf, but this is bad timing! And it's not like we haven't seen him at all because he'd come home to basically eat and sleep. But still...I've been busting my ass with DD and keeping the house ready in case someone wants to see it! argh!!!


----------



## lauren10

Jessy how was your appt?


----------



## babydust818

I totally understand where you're coming from Lauren! I don't blame you one bit. I agree with you. You'd think he would wanna spend time with you 2 since he hasn't got to spend much time! There's always other days for him to golf. Andrew and i get into little arguments like that all the time. I can just imagine how hard it is on you taking care of DD, being pregnant, working and catching up on the house. It's a handful. It's 4 jobs wrapped up into 1. Sometimes you've got to set the men straight!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren, my DH is the same way! Somehow on his "days off" he gets to do what he wants to do, but on mine I have to spend it catching up on housework and laundry! Mine golfs in a league every Sunday from April until August, so he misses church and DS's baseball practice. It drives me insane. He was going to quit because I would get so mad at him, but I said he could golf at the last minute so I don't seem like a bitch. But seriously, I just want him to WANT to quit golf and spend more time with us, not for me to have to tell him to!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren i totaly understand how u were feeling. No it not does make u bad person jesus he can spend some time with his family and make golf his second priority. Men r just weird like that sometimes!!

My appointment went super good! So far i've gained back 4 pounds out of the 9 i lost so that s pretty decent. Got to listen to the beany heartbeat and heartrate is now up to 165! My dr is like honetly...ya it's gonna be a girl lolololol. I'd be thrilled to have a little mini me!! I'm starting to doubt my it's a boy prediction...hmm...


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jess 165!!! OUF!!!! Would be nice to hang with our girls while on mat leave....just sayin ;) xoxo


----------



## jkb11

Hi lisette;) I'm doing pretty good. As far as testing I doubt I will because I never got a smiley:( there might be a very small chance if I ovulated before cd16 but I really doubt that happened..... Wondering if I just didn't ovulate. Hmmmm. No clue. 

Lauren- I'm like you with my hubby. I expect him to put us first too. We have countless arguments during football season. I never see him. I really value quality time with my family. 



Krippy said:


> That is a hard one Lis...It is like asking for cash only at weddings. I think maybe only put a few things that you really need on your registry and then maybe people will assume once the items runs out...idk, that is really a tough decision! The Sears contest is so cool. The little boy I take care of was born 15 minutes before midnight, the day of his due date! It was sooo close!
> 
> As for the dopplers...I know of many people, including my cousin who had a 2nd tri loss, who swear by them and couldn't live without them. I am not sure if I want one in the house tempting me and what if I can't find the HB for any reason...I am not doing it right, the bubs is in the wrong position. Right now I don't think I will but we will see. I am not sure that I can handle the stress!
> 
> AFM...1 week until my first dating scan. So excited and so nervous all in one breath! Feeling pretty nauseous lately so I am glad for symptoms! :) Happy Monday everyone!




NewbieLisette said:


> OMG Jess 11 already!!!! WOOHOO! Have a great appt!
> 
> Lauren hunni you too! I see almost 28weeks so that means a new bump pic right ;)
> 
> Kim :wave: how you doing girlie? Testing next week? Sucky about your realtor, wish people would just be more decent in this world!!!!
> 
> Kris hows the exhaustion treating you? To answer your question I've actually not noticed to many qeird posts on here...The Bump used to be horrible for that! I stopped even browsing there!!!
> 
> Stacie thanks for the tip! How's your hand feeling? xxx


----------



## jkb11

Oh yeah team pink for Jess!!!!! 165. That's a Chica:)


----------



## Krippy

lauren10 said:


> Hey Rach, how you doing?? I just ate too many cookies and feel sick. I'm due July 12th :)
> 
> So my husband on his way home from work decides to tell me he wants to golf 9 holes. Do you know how mad that made me????? His first day done in the field and he wants to go golf instead of picking up our daughter early and spending time with her??? and being on time for dinner with us??? Of course I said he could go, but acted all bullshit and slammed down the phone on him, so he changed his mind. Am I being a bitch? I mean, I never really want him to golf, but this is bad timing! And it's not like we haven't seen him at all because he'd come home to basically eat and sleep. But still...I've been busting my ass with DD and keeping the house ready in case someone wants to see it! argh!!!

I know exactly how you feel Lauren...I think that we are living the same life. My DH works really long hours, nights, and weekends as a chef so I don't get to see him very often. He loves to golf and I am ok with that...I am what people call a golf widow. Today was the last straw though and we had a big fight. He is golfing twice today, both 18 holes so I won't see him until 9pm ish tonight when I will most likely be in bed. And then he said that he is golfing again tomorrow?!?!?!? Ugghhhh...don't they understand that we want to see them and spend time with them! It drives me nuts! I am sitting here bawling right now bc is doesn't seem like my husband wants to spend any time with me.


----------



## Krippy

Wowza Jessy...That is one good, strong beanie! :)


----------



## Krippy

That really sucks that you didn't get a smiley this month Kim...what are your next steps?


----------



## jkb11

Sorry your having a bad night with your hubby. I have found at times if I act like oh ok well I'm glad you had plans b/c I was going to do something with _______ anyways. Then my hubby will suddenly realize huh so this is how I made her feel. Lol. Worth a try. And if he still goes golfing then 
Really find someone else to do something with and take your mind off of it in place of just staying home. He will realize soon enough. And take a hint :) 
Afm---- I currently have a mess as I have been driving 2.5 hours every week for work with the whole trying to move mess my original an was to let ds finish the school year but currently I'm rethinking moving out of state. Another story in its self. So all that to say I will have to drive 2.5 hours for a dr visit b/c that is where my current in network coverage is but I think I will try to get a dr appt and request a ultra sound to look at my ovaries and go from there.... I rally do not want to have to do fertility meds again. But I may need to.


Krippy said:


> That really sucks that you didn't get a smiley this month Kim...what are your next steps?


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls! After I slammed the phone down in his ear he changed his mind, picked up DD, and we didn't speak of it again. Which means- he knows he was being an idiot! 

Aw Kris honey, it has nothing to do with us. They're powered by their testosterone and need to go out and cahallenge something. DH actually said to me that he could be pro in 10 years if I wasn't holding him back. HAHAHAHA Pfft, right buddy. I told him he can golf every day if he wants, and I'll take the kids and move back to Boston and live off half of his salary and retire on his pension. How's that for a deal?! He was kidding bviosly, but he gets obsessed!! Stacie that's how I feel. I don't want to be the bich that won't let her husband golf, but I want him to WANT to stay here with us!!

He's in for a rude awakening if be thinks he's golfing a lot after this baby!!

Good job Jessy!! Maybe it is a girl!!! 

Did I tell you guys I'm seeing this psychic on Monday. She supposedly really talented- works with the police a lot and stuff. It should be fun! I'll keep my e pectations low and just do it for the fun of it.


----------



## lauren10

Well Kim you might have ovulated, right? Can't the smileys be wrong?

That sucks you're driving around so much. &#128532;


----------



## lauren10

And why does golf have to been 18 holes??. It's ridiculous!!! They're gone all day. It should be permanently shortened to 9. I might start a million golf widow march against it.


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, well I think you have a couple golf widows who will join you! :)

How is everyone this morning???

Stitches out tomorrow and OB appt on Monday! I can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat again.

DH ordered one of those Orgreenic pans (the ones that you don't have to use oil in and things don't stick). Geez he was like a kid at Christmas and he doesn't even cook! He did all the prep stuff to it the other night, so this morning he got up and made pancakes just so he could try out the pan, LOL. Now if only I could get him to actually cook dinner...


----------



## lauren10

is that like a ceramic baker? or a stove top pan? I have one of those bakers, and once its seasoned you don't need to put anything on your food and it won't stick. kind of cool! 

that's awesome you're getting the stitches out!


----------



## lauren10

ok so here's the 23 week vs 28 week bump. it's growing fast, my abs are splitting!! ouch.
 



Attached Files:







23weeks.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 2









28 weeks1.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- it is hard to believe that there is 5 weeks between those two pictures! You are so tiny! How big was DD? I guess I need to do a 16 week bump pic, since it has been 4 weeks since my last, but now I will be embarassed to post it LOL (ok not really) but my belly is probably as big as your 28 week pic!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 28 weeks and 16 weeks Lauren and Stace!!! Lauren seriously u do realise ur super duper tinny right???? And i have no clue why i've noticed this but...dayummmm girl u did not gain booty weight either lolololol. I'd very much like that too cuz a friend of mine that gained over 60 pounds actualy gained about 15 in her butt alone..she was freakin out cuz hardly any pants would fit ok...oufffff....

Ya the more i think bout it the more i'm like...hmmmm i do think it's gonna be a mini me!!! Crazy how fast we change our minds sometimes..and seriously deep down..i would love a little girl!! Adorable dresses and talking about makeup and boys and oooo.....but dont get me wrong i'd be thrilled eitehr way honestly just a healthy baby is good for me!!

How is y'all doin?? We're almost friday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm in a meeting from 10:30 till noon today and then lunch and then back at 1 and finish at 4 soooo my day will fly by!! I love it when that happens seriously. Then a nice lil 4 day week next week too...and it's VD tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gimme mahh Smolderhalder already!!

What's everyone doing this weekend??? Interesting thought stimulating topic of the day : If you could switch places among each other within our PUPO group for the funny habits, whom would you want to be and why?

Just want to specify this does mean u prefer this person above everybody and etc just the first person on here that pops into ur mind and why.


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY to new pictures Stacie!!! Jess almost time for one from you too :)

Lauren you look awesome girlfriend!!!

Kim sweetie I'm sorry to hear all this termoil for you :( I hope the smiley's were wrong and maybe you just missed it! Fingers crossed :af:

I have to say I'm lucky H doesn't golf or be away too much cuz I think I'd be just as pissed and hurt as you guys :(

Rach how you doing babe? How's your cycle been this time? I think you missed Liz in there before me, I'm due Aug.29 so still a little time :)

Hope everyone is having a great start to the day....almost Friday ladies!!! xoxo


----------



## themarshas

Hello all! Sorry I've been MIA. I just spent a while reading through everything of which a 1/4 of I remember. I have the worse baby brain ever lately! Not much going on here, just trying to catch up on work as I've been out of the office 2 days for training. We told our immediate family little mans name and everyone seems to approve-- not that they get a say. We put up the name on his wall and got our lights in and DH put them up and they look pretty good. Lauren- you're so little! I've gained 15 lbs already which is apparently right on track and it's completely bump. I grew 1.5" around my bump in the past 10 days. Crazy. Everything else is measuring the same which is good.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0549.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4









Untitled.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the wall Liz! and you are so tiny too! You must have put all 15lbs in you boobs and belly, because I don't see it anywhere else! I am super jealous!


----------



## jessy1101

Sorry bout the opks Kim that sucks!! Maybe u did O before CD16? I guess you'll know depend on AF and etc...

Liz the wall looks awsome!!! And i agree with Stace i'm only seeing a preg tummy and major boobage LOLOL


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls! Yeah, I never gain weight in the ass...it goes right to the belly!
DD was only 6 lbs 7 oz which I was kind of surprised about, because I was 8 lbs 14 oz!! so i figured I would have some big ones! 

I would want to be Emma for a day. Just because she's all cool and English and I could have that awesome accent and say really funny sayings all the time like they say. I'd call french fries "chips" and put vinegar on them. 

Blimey! I'm gonna throw a wobbly if I don't get my bloody chips. Chivvy along you duffer! Bob's your uncle. 

How does that sound Emma? lol


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOLOOL Lauren u sound just like a brit!!! LOL


----------



## lauren10

Liz you look great!! 

why thank you Jessy! Emma give me more!


----------



## Krippy

Lauren...That was awesome! lol I would want to be Lauren...Ever since I saw you bathtub I wanted to live in it! I always imagine that you have a lot of fun in your life and I love your sense of humour! I want to be funny just like you!

Kim...Maybe you ovulated early hun? I hope that you figure it out soon, thinking of you!

Love, love all of the bump pics...You girls are all so tiny and cute!


----------



## Twinkie210

It is hard to choose one person...

I think I would like to be Jessy for a day just to know the thought that are going through her mind... I am sure most are crazy, in a good way of course ;)

I would like to be Lauren, just so I can pick out dresses for that adorable little girl!

Hmmm I think I could list things about everyone!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Liz looking great girl!!!

Oooooo who would I be for the day...tough call around here you girls are all pretty dam cool!!! I think I would pick Lauren just cuz your DD is sooo dam cute I could eat her up and cuddle her lots :)


----------



## themarshas

Hahaha Lauren that was fantastic! Now I want to hear Emma actually talk.
Yes, I agree my weight gain has been all in my boobs and bump so far. I'm legit gonna have major backpain if I gain another 15 lbs like they want me too. 30 lbs is almost a third of my previous weight. Scary.

Hmmm if I could be someone I'd either be Jessy or Emma.


----------



## jessy1101

I'd want to be Lisette sooo i can finaly have my dream come true of kickin her dumbasss boss's ass..ahhh that would be such a satisfying moment.

Trust me y'all thoughts wise cray-cray is mahh middle name LOLOL. It can be quite scary at times but mehh it gives me lots of food for thought which is always most welcome and delish!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all

just wanted to say hello, how are you girls?

i had my apt today, we are going "au natural" this month, im actually looking forward to it. he suggest bc my period is screwy this month, like im not sure what cd i even am bc of spotting...

i made sure i asked him if its possible to concieve & have a baby with out it, he said yes and he gave me clomid bc he thought it would help things move along faster...we may do a couple natural cycles before iui, if im not pregnant this month...i heard alot of success stories w women getting pg on their clomid break...so fxd, im actually pretty excited about it. i can feel normal again..

hope all is well xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## themarshas

Fingers crossed for you! If nothing else it will give your body back a bit of it's normalcy which would probably be nice.


----------



## jessy1101

Definetly got my fingers crossed for u sweety!! I think this will be easier on u doing it this way a lil bit...

Have u been using the smiley opks so u get a good idea when O is?


----------



## lauren10

haha!! thanks Kris!! you guys are funny :) 

I would also LOVE to be Lisette and kick her bosses ass for her!!! ahahaha that would be fun. You're all the best, sweet and loving girls around, so I couldn't go wrong being any of you! 

Liz you'll probably gain more weight just because you are so tiny to start with. :) 

Lisa all my fingers crossed for you too honey!!


----------



## lauren10

Oh and i want Kristin's red wedding hair please. And Lisa's lips. wooo sexy! and who has big, yet perky boobs? I want them too, thank you! picture that with a sexy english accent....oh yeah!! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Oh and i want Kristin's red wedding hair please. And Lisa's lips. wooo sexy! and who has big, yet perky boobs? I want them too, thank you! picture that with a sexy english accent....oh yeah!! lol

LOL....


----------



## themarshas

My boobs are giant and perky at the moment haha. However, give that a few months and I doubt they will be nearly as perky


----------



## lauren10

Ok, we'll stick your pregnant boobs on...no problem!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL u girls are hylarious today!!!!! Lauren I love the mental image! I also want Kristen's red wedding hair! ASAP!!!!! LOL

Oh and I LOVE all the extra hormonal offers to kick my bosses ass with me! Careful I may need to fly you all in towards the end of this pregnancy ;) At the moment I'm doing fabulously registering for all my baby needs while he pays me!!!!


----------



## lauren10

good for you!!

Hey people....tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!

hmm...I just tried to reach my husband, and he's not answering. Betcha anything he's golfing!!!??? I don't care if he does it during work hours though :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren :thumbup::haha::haha::haha: poor guy is like "well i better get that golf in somehow" :haha: You GO girlie!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

You girls are awesome! I want my wedding hair too! lol

Hiya Leese! Hugs to you my darling!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kris how you doing darling? Better today? xo

Lisa I'm sorry I missed your update! Thinking of you lots :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

I don't feel better at all...I am so nauseous. Almost thinking I might feel better if I throw up :shrug: I think they are lying when they say MS doesn't start until 6 weeks. Just going to make some peppermint tea and hope that helps me feel better! Just cleaned my kitchen and I really thought I was going to puke! 

My hubby is golfing again today but he did only do 9 holes last night and came home early and made me supper and breakfast this morning! So kind of made up for it! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Kris who said MS only starts at 6 weeks???! Omfg mine started right before 4 and never stopped..thank god for the medication my dr gave me cuz if not id be extremely pitifull lolol

Vampire diaries in an hour and a half whaaaaaaa i need my fix now damnit!!


----------



## Krippy

I didn't even know that it was on tonight! I watch mine online so I will be watching if first thing tomorrow morning! Yipppeee! Def. need my fix too! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys, yea he said just to consider this cd 4. even tho im like just spotting so idk....ill start opks next week...i heard ALOT of people getting preg on clomid break. so we maybe actually do a couple times unmedicated before iui...well see--

i hope all ur girls are doing good xo


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I really hope your clomid break is lucky! How is Cookie??


----------



## jkb11

Hi Leese miss you sweetie ! Ok girlie let's me, you and rach make may our month!!!!! :) hi everyone:) so we have another couple coming back for a second viewing of our home hope this is it. But I'm not gonna be too hopeful because we have had like 4 people come back for a second viewing. 
Hmmm if I could be anyone for the day..... I would choose Leese I would so love her sexy lips. :) so jealous! Speaking of .... Topic for tomorrow - would you ever get Plastic surgery and if so what would you get done???? 
Afm- I have always said I'm getting my lips slightly enhanced for my 30th but if I
Not preggo I may go ahead and get it done for my 29th in June;)


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> Hi Leese miss you sweetie ! Ok girlie let's me, you and rach make may our month!!!!! :) hi everyone:) so we have another couple coming back for a second viewing of our home hope this is it. But I'm not gonna be too hopeful because we have had like 4 people come back for a second viewing.
> Hmmm if I could be anyone for the day..... I would choose Leese I would so love her sexy lips. :) so jealous! Speaking of .... Topic for tomorrow - would you ever get Plastic surgery and if so what would you get done????
> Afm- I have always said I'm getting my lips slightly enhanced for my 30th but if I
> Not preggo I may go ahead and get it done for my 29th in June;)

Ooooh FX'd this second viewing goes well!


----------



## babydust818

If i could get plastic surgery.. i'd want to get get all the fat sucked out of me! Then, i'd take some of that fat and put it in my ass and boobs!


----------



## lauren10

Little breast implants for me! Nothing too big, Full C would be nice!

Sorry you're so sick Kris. I always feel better immediately after I puke when I'm sick, but I guess it always comes back!

Kim good luck for this showing!! I still have had none. :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Plastic surgery wise, I would get a tummy tuck and hopefully tighten up my stretched out belly!


----------



## lauren10

So is Jennifer Aniston pregnant or not? Just rumors?


----------



## lauren10

So Kimberly, how would you get your lips enhanced? With injections? or implants?


----------



## jessy1101

So wonderfull way to start my friday i went to pee this morning and had a bit of goddamn pink spotting. Naturaly im freakin out and completly lost. Were at the hospital now waiting to see somebody..im terrified i dont know what i ll do if i loose beany..

It wasnt alot and there is a bit in my cervix too so..im just lost honestly. Trying to stay string and think positive but jesus it s hard..


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- I'm sure everything will be fine! Let us know how it goes obviously and fingers crossed that your strong beany stays that way. I bled several times in the first tri and they were all linked to overdoing it the day before or sex. That world is just sensative with all the growing and such.

Fingers crossed that you have a buyer!

I've never been into cosmetic surgery. I have pretty good self esteem to begin with have never really felt that changing something physically would make me feel better about myself. If I had the money I'd probably invest in invisaligns and whitening and straighten my teeth and make them look perfect. I hope our kids get DHs perfect, straight, white, cavity free teeth (all without brushing them most of childhood and never having braces or anything else. Urgh. Lucky Bum).

I'm not sure about Jen Anniston, I saw it on a magazine but who knows what you can believe...


----------



## lauren10

jessy honey I'm sure it's nothing serious!!! Glad you're getting checked and please keep us posted. 

I also had spotting this time, and with my DD a couple times. I know you know it can be very normal...but I can understand you're still stressed. You'll get checked and reassured - I'm sure of it!!! 

xoxoxox


----------



## jessy1101

I guess it s just hard not to panic and think the worst. Waiting to see dr at emergency and they will use a doppler first for heartrate..then take it from there i guess..


----------



## themarshas

You're still waiting? God I love our hospital.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess baby stay calm sweetie, same with me twice...slight pink spotting but i was freaked out too...always two days after sex....anything you can think of yesterday or day before? Glad you went to get checked and be re-assured, extra listen to your beautiful strong beannie hb :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Well we had sex a few days ago and it burnt alot and now for the past 2 days ive had a yeast infection. It really burns inside my vagina and itches so im hoping it s just irritation.

Yep still waiting...joy joy joy..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess what hospital are you at? Are they blowing you off? Any more spotting? xxx


----------



## lauren10

did you use a yeast treatment? that's made me bleed before b/c they can be harsh. I'm sure the yeast itself can cause bleeding too. 

And it could just be a little burst blood vessel around the cervix bc everything is stretching, extra blood flow and sensitive! 

hang in there honey, you'll get your answer soon. xoxox


----------



## babydust818

Jess i bet you're fine. I know it's hard NOT to panic, but since day 1 that beany has been a strong trooper! I'm thinkin of you. Let us know ASAP.


----------



## jessy1101

Just got out and everything is fine!! 165 bpm and we did an ultrasound. Omgggg beanster was wiggling and kickin all over the place i started sobbing soooo baddly it was crazy!! Beany has gotten huge and i ll post the pic we got from a computer.

My cervix is really irritated and she said that and the cream was what caused it. Completly normal and not worrysome. She also said i ll spot a bit the next few days which is very normal. Just if i start having pain or cramping or heavy bleeding to go bavk in but everything should b fine.

Thx u guys u all kept me sane in that waiting room luv u bunches cxxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww YAY jessy seee sweetie nice wiggling strong beanny AND a new pic for momma & PUPO friends :happydance: xoxoxo


----------



## lauren10

oh good Jessy!!! off to lunch i'll comment more later...but so happy :) the cream did that to me while pregnant. I use the 7 day treatment for only 5-6 days b/c that's all i can take. :)


----------



## themarshas

YAY Jessy! Glad all is well and your little beany is growing like a weed


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow I missed alot.

Jessy- glad your little bean is good (probably shouldn't call it a bean anymore, it's a full blown baby by now ;)) Just like the other girls I have had spotting several times, even as lata as 14 weeks. It completely freaks me out each time, but apparently it is just my stupid cervix that gets irritated easily.

Well I just got my stitches out Woo Hoo! My Dr. said I must heal fast because normally stitches on the hand require 7-10 days to heal and mine had only been in for 6 (ER Dr. said 5-7, but oh well). He decided to put a butterfly on it until it heals a little more, so I still have to be careful about not getting my hand soaking wet, but it will be nice to be able to wash my hair with two hands again!

This was my primary care physician, whom I haven't seen since getting pregnant. So after my appt I was walking out and he said "Oh are you expecting?" I was thinking well I sure as hell hope so, I have gained 8lbs since I saw him in Dec! If I wasn't he should have been concerned ;) At the same time though, what would he have said if I said no??? LOL


----------



## Krippy

I missed a lot too! So glad that you are ok Jess and your LO is huge! Can`t wait to see a pic!

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## lauren10

Hi Kris!! happy friday!

Stacie that's odd...maybe he just clued in at the last minute?! that's great the stitches could come out!


----------



## jkb11

Oh wow I missed a lot too! Jess I'm so happy everything is fine with your sweetie :) I can only imagine how scary it must be to have spotting. Can't wait to see your us pics. 
Lauren - make sure you Are getting your home advertised well. It has made all the difference in us getting showings. I request tons of flyers and I leave them all over town:) restaurants, grocery store, hair salons, everywhere!;)


----------



## lauren10

oh that's a good call Kim. I don't think our dude is working hard enough!! I'll get on him.


----------



## jessy1101

There hardly is any more spotting thank god. I swear u see that and it s impossible to not freak out huh? Thankfully the dr was amazing and just seeing beany sooo freaking active made me realise yuppp gonna b just like me..were screwed lololol

How is everybody? It finaly super sunny here yayyyyy were have chicken brochettes on the bbq with italien potatoes and garlic butter green beans mmhhmmm.

The best part of dinner? Hubby s the one making it!! He s totaly got his Rachel Ray goin on in the kitchen while im chilling on the sofa with frozen pino lemonade mmhhmmm just the absolute freakin best!


----------



## lauren10

Oh for sure you had a normal reaction Jessy!! Glad everything is ok. :) xxx


----------



## Krippy

I watched VD last night Jess!!!! Gooooo Damon! So hot! :)


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Kris i was freaking out sooooo much lolol that makeout scene was too hot!!!! Mmhhmmm gimme some of that Smolder..


----------



## confused2011

Hi I had posted back in January when my pregnancy ended in tubal rupture.. Just wanted to let you girls know that I got a positive pregnancy test via blood yesterday so I am nervous but excited but definitely hoping for a happy healthy 9 months.. I go to the OB on Wednesday to find out more.


----------



## lauren10

Hi confused, congratulations!! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

confused2011 said:


> Hi I had posted back in January when my pregnancy ended in tubal rupture.. Just wanted to let you girls know that I got a positive pregnancy test via blood yesterday so I am nervous but excited but definitely hoping for a happy healthy 9 months.. I go to the OB on Wednesday to find out more.

Big giant congrats!


----------



## jessy1101

Congrats confused!!

Yuckkk ive had a stoopid headache since yesterday afternoon and tylenol aint taking it away at all grrrrr. I seen on FB ur feelin the same Stace? Hopefully it wont last all day..

How is everyone?? They are announcing goddamn snow tomorrow?!?!? Whaaaaa..


----------



## jkb11

Congrats confused!!!!:) 
Hoe your head ache goes away jess xoxo:) 
So I'm thinking af should start today if my cycle is about the same length it had been being?!?! No af yet but I really doubt this is my bfp b/c it is such a slim chance:/


----------



## jessy1101

Kim did u test????


----------



## confused2011

Thanks girls! For some reason, Im just not as excited and I dont know why. Maybe its just because I am mentally protecting myself after what happened.. I am so hopeful that everything will go amazingly..


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy yup I still have my headache. I had one 2 weeks ago that lasted 36 hrs straight! I have taken tylenol twice, and it didn't do anything. Grrrrr


----------



## jkb11

No not yet gonna wait til tuesday since I didn't pinpoint ovulation I'm gonna give af a chance to start. Also seriously there is slim to no chance b/c with the new job there has been little bd this month:( 


jessy1101 said:


> Kim did u test????


----------



## babydust818

CONGRATS Confused! I know it's hard to think positive after your recent pregnancy was horrifying, but just let go of the reins and remember that from here on out there's nothing you can do to prevent MC. I pray it doesn't happen. I don't think it will. Just stay positive and keep talking to your little bean! 

Hey girls :wave: how has everyone been? Ugh don't have time to go back in recent pages and read. Hope everyone is doing well! I have been doing pretty good. Right around OV time so i'm getting excited. Not using opk's or nothing this month. Just a relaxing month for me! :) Been taking care of this homeless kitty outside :nope: feel so bad for it. It's orange and white. It's got a bunch of hair missing on it's side and it goes all the way back to its tail. Makes me so sad. He/she been starving though because i've been feeding it for 2 days now and it just obliterates the food. I want to bring it inside but idk if anything is wrong with it. Idk what i should do. If i should call the shelter or just keep feeding him? I made him a little home outside. I bought a tote with a lid and cut a 6in circle in the center side of the tote so he can go in and out. Lined the inside of it with a silver emergency blanket thing that keeps heat in. I put a fleece blanket in there too and covered the hole up with a black trash bag so it works as a flap when it goes in and out of it. He/she hasn't learned how to use it yet but i hope it does!! My heart is just too big to just see it everyday and not do anything about it. Any ideas what i should do as far as a shelter? I'd love to keep it but i don't have the money to take it to the vet...


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey Rach! Do you have a no kill shelter near you? You could call them and see if you could bring it there.


----------



## babydust818

I'll look around, thanks :) I wish i could keep it though! I love animals so much and would feel so proud to have taken in a rescue. I'm going to give it a little bit before i make a decision.


----------



## lauren10

That's a great thing you're doing Rach! I would definitely bring it to a no kill shelter because they get vets that volunteer their time, and it sounds like it needs medical attention and possibly vaccinations. And if it's friendly they may have gotten a call from someone who is missing a cat?

just explain your situation to them and see what they say!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Girls :flower: I'm back from our few days away and although it 'pissed down' all week we had a lovely time - ds loved waking up to lambs outside his bedroom window everyday and we even got to bottle-feed some too!! :happydance:

Hope everyone's doing ok? Sorry i missed Lisa, hope she's getting on ok? 

Catch up properly later as i have a very dull training day today 10.30-5.....zzzzzzzzzz

:hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Good Monday morning girls! 

Emma I'm glad you had a great time! oh I love baby lambs and goats, they're so damn cute. 

How is everyone this morning? DD woke up like 4 times last night so we didn't sleep too well. Good thing I took a nice long nap yesterday! 

It was gross here this morning. Hail and rain...almost freezing temps. wth??


----------



## Twinkie210

It is on the chilly side here too, temp was in the 40s when I left for work this morning :(

Dr. appt today! Woo Hoo! Best part is it is in the middle of my work day so it will make the day go by fast. This is the first one that I am going to alone, so hopefully it is uneventful and quick.


----------



## lauren10

Oh fun Stacie! Just a routine pregnancy check up? 

I heard on the news this morning that there are lots of women in Canada buying frozen eggs from the U.S., and that it's illegal here, but no one is really enforcing the law. Up to 10 years in prison!!! HOWEVER...it's NOT illegal to buy sperm. What kind of f'ing bullshit is that????


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Oh fun Stacie! Just a routine pregnancy check up?
> 
> I heard on the news this morning that there are lots of women in Canada buying frozen eggs from the U.S., and that it's illegal here, but no one is really enforcing the law. Up to 10 years in prison!!! HOWEVER...it's NOT illegal to buy sperm. What kind of f'ing bullshit is that????

Yup routine check. I should get to make my U/S appt today too (hopefully!)

That is major bullshit. Either it should be illegal to sell both or legal.


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Oh fun Stacie! Just a routine pregnancy check up?
> 
> I heard on the news this morning that there are lots of women in Canada buying frozen eggs from the U.S., and that it's illegal here, but no one is really enforcing the law. Up to 10 years in prison!!! HOWEVER...it's NOT illegal to buy sperm. What kind of f'ing bullshit is that????
> 
> Yup routine check. I should get to make my U/S appt today too (hopefully!)
> 
> That is major bullshit. Either it should be illegal to sell both or legal.Click to expand...

and I understand the whole black market thing that can be a problem, but these poor people just want to have a baby!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy yucky monday morning to all beurkkkkk it's snowing here...wonderfull...and freezing...

Rach i think that's awsome taking care of the stray kitty! I'd definetly check into one of the facilities the other girls were talking about. I think she may need to get checked out in case she's hurt or etc etc.

Lauren i have no clue why it's like that either!! And i've heard of alot of cases like that...there is no reason for it to be illegal seriously..

Stace ooooooo good luck at ur app today sweety!!

Kim any AF news???

OMG i've got my u/s this friday!!!!!!!! How in the frigg did a month and a half seem to pass by so quickly???????????????? I hope we get to see the sexe...that would be amazing it's sooo early lololol.


----------



## lauren10

wow Jessy, you're almost in second trimester! woo hoo! 

Um, and I'm like 11 weeks to go. should I start buying the baby stuff we need?? lol

Rach how's the kitty today? Is he/she friendly?


----------



## Krippy

Good morning everyone! I have my first u/s today at 3:30pm. So nervous!!!!

How is everyone else doing? How was your weekend?

Rach...Hope you find a place for that little kitty! 

Lauren...I think that all of the rules for eggs/sperm are ridiculous...get with the times!

Have a great appt today Stace! 

Can't wait to see Jess' pics from the end of the week! :)


----------



## babydust818

Oh girls i just can't stop crying! Idk what to do. I'd love to keep it but i don't have the money for vet visits. It was freezing last night and is going down to 32 tonight. Something needs to be done today but idk how to go about it. He wasn't friendly at first but now since he trusts me he comes right to the door and meows constantly wanting to come in. He needs medical attention though from his loss of fur. I can't just keep feeding him anymore. It's getting to me too much. I know i'm being selfish by letting him stay here with no love (petting and cuddling) and no medical attention. I just wish so bad a miracle would happen to where i could find the money to adopt him. I made the call to a place around here called PAWS but they didn't answer so i left a msg. I hope they can steer me in the direction of what to do.


----------



## lauren10

oh Kris how exciting!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! 

Rach the cat is ok for now, they can survive well below freezing temps if they have a little shelter...just give it food and water until you hear from paws. You can try calling around to vets to explain the situation too. My friend was just telling me last night how she was working in Ohio and came across an injured cat in the road. A vet took it in to clean it up and care for it, and was going to talk to the shelter about it. They'll know what to do...make a few more calls!


----------



## jessy1101

Aiight just got my first OBGYN app this wednesday at 10:20 am...and it's with Dr. Lionel Poungui Moungondo..i was like holy crappp that's a mouthfull!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lauren. I am trying to find answers soon. Just so hard to make these decisions! Exactly why i couldn't be a vet or work in a shelter.


----------



## lauren10

that's exciting Jessy....I think you should call him Lionel Richie. 

Rach I'm the same way...I'm a BIG sucker for animals. I've taken in mice, birds, baby rabbits...we raised an orphaned robin...(which was a lot of work but SO fun!). Most of them I just take them in until I can get them somewhere, but the robin we kept until it could fly away on it's own...and the mouse I had for 6 years as a pet! it was the best cutest, friendliest mouse ever named Jack. My cat caught it when it was just a teeny baby. lol

You're doing good and you'll find her the help she/he needs! :)


----------



## babydust818

I appreciate it. I feel so sick to my stomach. So nauseous just thinking about it. I had to force myself to eat. My anxiety is through the roof and i feel like i could just vomit any minute. I just can't wait to get this problem solved.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooooo exciting week coming up girls for scans & appts :happydance:


Rach i hope you manage to get something sorted for the lil kitty :thumbup: I agree - i'm way too soft to work in a rescue centre or be a vet!Dying people i can handle, dying animals.....no way!

Kris - how far behind me are you? It's almost 6pm here now.


----------



## MrsMoo72

DS & DH feeding one of the lambs!
 



Attached Files:







lamb.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lauren10

tooo cute Emma!!!! love it! 

Rach...the cat's going to be ok!!! don't stress. I've had like a billion cats in my lifetime, they're super tough and have no problem living outside...don't worry. You're doing all you can. Just make what phone calls you can and there will be someone that can help you. You might get a few rejections before you find the right person to help, but someone will. If it were me I'd just put the cat in a box and take it right to the shelter to talk to them.


----------



## Twinkie210

Back from my appt and everything is looking good. Heart rate was 161. My Dr. asked if I had any idea what I am having and I told him I go back and forth. He thinks it is another boy ;) I am still not convinced until I see an U/S. Right now it is scheduled for May 14th, but I think I might change it to the 16th so DS can go.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Great news Stacie!

Any news from Kim???!

I'm gonna call in the EPAU on Wed and see if they will do me a reassurance scan for the following week when i will be 7 weeks coz i haven't booked with the midwife yet. She won't see me till i'm 8 weeks which will be on 12th May but we are going away that week and i don't think she will see me before i'm 8 weeks so i'll have to wait till i get back....I really hope i can sweet talk them into scanning me :thumbup:


----------



## Krippy

MrsMoo72 said:


> Ooooo exciting week coming up girls for scans & appts :happydance:
> 
> 
> Rach i hope you manage to get something sorted for the lil kitty :thumbup: I agree - i'm way too soft to work in a rescue centre or be a vet!Dying people i can handle, dying animals.....no way!
> 
> Kris - how far behind me are you? It's almost 6pm here now.

It is only 12pm here...so a litte while to go yet! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Super happy for u Stace that all looks good!!

Emma hope u can get ur early scan no prob!

Once again it's still gross here outside beurkkkkk..i just feel like puttin my jammies on and curling up under my duvet blanket and doing nuttin!! Well maybe reading something good chick lit wise...hmmm....

Thankfully since i'm off friday tomorrow is considered my wednesday..yessssss...and on the actual wednesday i've got my first OBGYN app sooo that's nice too!


----------



## Twinkie210

I just changed my appt for my U/S, so we should find out May 16th if little "trouble maker" is a boy or a girl! I am really getting excited! My appt is at 1:00 and DS is going with us, so I plan on going shopping and out to eat afterward!


----------



## jessy1101

Has anobody read the Fifty shades of Grey novel??? I've been hearing sooo much good buzz about it and it has made me curious..

Does anybody read the sookie stackhouse true blood novels???? The next one comes out next week!!!!


----------



## lauren10

awesome Stacie!! 

i'm snuggled up in my pj's on the couch now...watching the rain! 

Kris how's it going? is it time yet?


----------



## Krippy

Just waiting at home...it is only 2pm here and my appt isn't until 3:30pm. It can't come soon enough!

Love the Sookie novels Jess! :)


----------



## Krippy

Saw my bubs for the first time today! I was overwhelmed with joy and feeling absolutely blessed for this rainbow! Measuring exactly on for dates and HB was @ 117! I am on :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Bubs1.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Krippy

Twinkie210 said:


> Back from my appt and everything is looking good. Heart rate was 161. My Dr. asked if I had any idea what I am having and I told him I go back and forth. He thinks it is another boy ;) I am still not convinced until I see an U/S. Right now it is scheduled for May 14th, but I think I might change it to the 16th so DS can go.

Congrats on the great appt Stace! :) Not long before you find out the sex! :happydance:


----------



## jkb11

Kris!!! Congrats !!!! So awesome! 
Stace-yay may16th isn't far at all:)
Still no af ! I stopped to get a test but the store was locking the door:( do I may try to save my urine .... But still really doubting it is possible


----------



## Krippy

That is so strange Kim...I wonder what the heck is going on with your cycle!


----------



## babydust818

Kristin i bet you are just so happy to see that picture! I am very happy for you.

Stace i'm so happy everything is going good for you!! I hope you do get your little girl but if it's a boy then that's good too! i feel bad for you because you'll be the only girl in the house! LOL. Oh well, right?!

Emma your DS is just so cute. Love his toe head. Such beautiful blonde hair! Reminds me of myself when i was little. I had the bright blonde hair too! Happy 5 weeks!!

Jess i have not read that book but another girl on another thread was just talking about it. What is it about?

Kim save your urine and get a test asap! I hope everything turns out with a BFP!

I'm so sorry i forget what others have posted. My mind is just boggled. I ended up bringing a tarp inside and lined the floor with it, bought a kitty pan, liter, food, water, blanket in a room for him. Asked him to come in and he was so hesitant. He kept meowing the whole time. He always has. Nonstop! Everytime he sees me it's like meow meow meow lol. Anyways, he's downstairs. I shut the door. I felt terrible doing it but it's keeping him out from the 30 degree temps outside.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw rach, I think you're doing all you can for that cat xx

Kim-OMG get a test woman!!!!!

Kris - sooooo happy for you hunny! Gorgeous pic xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- So happy you had a good U/S and the heart rate sounds nice and strong for that early!

Kim- Hmmm it can't hurt to do a test...

Emma- Have you found anything out about an early scan?

Rach- Thanks girl! While it is true that I would love to buy little dresses (who wouldn't right?) my son is the sweetest little boy, and another like him would not be bad at all. And I am used to being the only girl (I think that is why I insisted on a girl dog, LOL)

I am soooo tired today. I decided to bowl the last week in my league and I feel like I was hit by a truck this morning! I guess I have just gotten lazy and I am not used to that much physical activity! Plus afterward I came home and was going to give DH a little BJ, since he tends to be neglected right now, but I couldn't finish him off! WTF? So we had to get a little bow chicka wow wow instead ;)


----------



## MrsMoo72

No Stacie, I'm working 2moro so I'm gonna call in to epau & ask. It's my due date 2moro so might just have a bit of a breakdown if they refuse haha!

I'm the only girl as well but I kinda like it too - get treated like a princess by my boys!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> No Stacie, I'm working 2moro so I'm gonna call in to epau & ask. It's my due date 2moro so might just have a bit of a breakdown if they refuse haha!
> 
> I'm the only girl as well but I kinda like it too - get treated like a princess by my boys!

Dang, I feel more like the maid than a princess ;)


----------



## jkb11

Went this am and got a test and it's negative. Guess the witch is just late.


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> Went this am and got a test and it's negative. Guess the witch is just late.

Boo to the late AF.


----------



## jessy1101

Boooo to AF Kim. Hoping that it's just a fluke and there is still time! 

Kris that's awsome!!! Glad it went good!

Stace hunny ur still better then i am i havent been in da mood for over a week now! Dunno why i'm just...i dunno not craving it 'sigh'. My DH is like i thought everyone kept talking about crazy sex pregnancy hormones and blalbalbla..i'm like i'm sure it will come...at some point...maybe? LOLOL poor guy i'll try to give him a lil bit of lovin tonight..but it will have to be as soon as i walk threw the door cuz i swear i'm always freakin exausted!

Rach sweety ur a total cat savior star!!! Any news vet wise?? I hope that kitty pulls threw no prob and u can keep him! Wait is it a him or a her?? I'm not sure if u mentioned that yet....

How is y'all doin today?? It's my hump day cuz i'm off friday woooooooooooooooo happy happy happy. Also last night i found out extremely traumatising news..my MIL in getting remaried in june ok and her friends have decided to throw her a debauched cowboy bachelorette...with strippers...she is almost freakin 60!!! I was like...huuhhh??? Whaaa?? WHY??????????????????????????????? Is it wrong that it freaks the crap outta me??? DH was like...ohhh.....mmmm....geee....WTF????!!!!?%??? I dont wanna hear stories about oiled up men rubbing up against my mother's cooch!!! LOLOLOLOLOLOLO Poor guy..but damnit he's not the one that will be visualy subjected to it ...I WILL!!!!! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA...........


----------



## Twinkie210

I think it is more about it being your MIL than her age. I work with a bunch of women in their 50's and 60's and I would totally go to a strip club with them! They are freakin' awesome, but could I watch my MIL with a stripper HELL NO! There is some things you should not view with family!


----------



## jessy1101

Basicly i could probably go with other women in that age group too...but u see my MIL is so reserved and not into that...so i wouldnt be suprised if she freaks out once she sees it u know? It seems like her friends are doing it more for their own enjoyment then hers..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Maybe she's reserved around you Jess but she might be a wild woman when out with her friends :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I would totally not wanna see my MIL like that tho! At my SIL's hen do my MIL was using willy straws in her drinks etc and it did make me feel a bit uncomfortable!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Maybe she's reserved around you Jess but she might be a wild woman when out with her friends :winkwink:

Actualy i've been around her for more then 10 years and have gone to birthday parties throw by her friends and other parties and umm..ya no...trust me she kinda finds that's stuff..too out there LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw i hope she doesn't feel really uncomfortable then :nope: When is it?


----------



## jessy1101

That's what i was thinking too i hope she doesnt feel too weirded out. It's the 11th of may so a friday night...ouffff have to go after work..at 15 weeks pregnant i'll be burnt out lolol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Can't believe you're hitting 12 weeks 2moro!!!!!!???? :happydance:

Kim - hope there's still time for that bfp!


----------



## jessy1101

I know i cant freakin believe it either!! It's the 3 month mark...i've got my obgyn app tomorrow and my u/s friday morning!!!


----------



## lauren10

Kris congrats honey!!! great news. 

Rach I wouldn't worry about catching a disease or anything from the cat. Have you talked to any vets?

Jessy I think that's funny! Definitely weird, but it will be an interesting time!!

Kim sorry about the bfn...but you're not out yet!!


----------



## lauren10

I have an ultrasound tomorrow! :)


----------



## lauren10

Where has Lisette been? And Crystal?


----------



## MrsMoo72

oooo exciting Lauren!

I'm trying to potty train ds and well, my lack of patience at the minute is not helping :dohh: Sometimes he's really good then others he flat-out refuses to sit on the potty then a couple of minutes later pees in his pants.... Well, i suppose it's only the first day....impatient? me?!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Lauren!! Cant wait for some pics!

Ahh no worries Emma it's perfectly normal to sometimes feel uber impatient with that..especialy being preg...yup yup!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Sorry I've been outta the loop a little....just some cray cray day...better now :) Home on a mental health day away from my boss!!!

Lets see how much I can actually remember here...sorry if I miss anyone :(

Kris hunni I'm soooo ubber happy for ya! Sounds like it was a great day and your pic is just beautiful! Feeling more real today? How's the sickness and exhaustion been?

Stacie glad you had a great day too and got your appt switched so DS could be with ya! I'm sure he's soooo exicted :)

Jessy baby 12weeks tmmr :happydance: hope you have an awesome u/s and your little beany co-opertaes and shows momma their junk ;)

Lauren sweetie, sorry to go MIA on ya! An extra u/s tmmr? That's sooo FAB! Is it your last one now? I hear so many diffrent things on u/s later on...I gotta remember to ask my Dr what her policy is....I can't imagine having to wait to see my baby at birth now! Eeeekkkk

Emma your DS is absolutely adorbale, give him some time I'm sure the potty training will come :) Did I miss an update from you? Did you get through to the Dr today to get an earlier scan? Thinking of your angel today and sending lots of :hugs:

Rach sweetie you are such a sweetie with that kitty! How is he/she doing today? Any luck with calls to the shelter's in your area? What are you up to this cycle as far as temping or smiley's? How much longer till we can yell TEST TEST TEST :)

Kim sorry for the BFN :( I'm still praying for you that AF will stay away!

Lisa if your checking in we're missing ya girlie! Hope you're doing ok :hugs:

Hope Crystal is doing ok too :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 22 weeks Lisette!!


----------



## lauren10

well this is another ultrasound with the high risk specialist to check on my bulky, swiss cheesy placenta (sound delicious?). Otherwise I'll think I'll get one more after this to make sure the fibroid it outta the way for the baby to come out!


----------



## lauren10

ohh 22 weeks lisette! yay


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 22 weeks Lisette!!! That's sooo totaly fab!


----------



## Krippy

Happy 22 weeks Lis! :)

Still feeling crummy today but going to get out for a walk and hopefully I will feel better. Back on my thyroid meds as I am going toward hyper again...uggghhh! Why can't this be simple!?!?!

Hope you all have a wonderful Tuesday!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! I woke up this morning and went downstairs to see the kitty. I opened the door and was shocked. It went pee and poo in the literbox!! I was so happy!! I pet him/her too! Was so sweet. Idk if its a boy or girl. Haven't looked lol. I just call it he because it's easier lol. He is just too cute! When i opened the door he was so scared. He ran under the tarp i layed down on the floor with his butt sticking out LOL. I was like come here! and he finally came out and was like meow meow meow! so cute. I called vets and i think i may have some money to take him to this one. If he/she doesn't need to be spay/neutered it will be around prob $100. Which isn't bad! So happy. Hope i can rescue this little punkin.


----------



## jessy1101

That's actualy not bad price wise Rach! Hopefully there wont really be anythng wrong and the kitty will only need standard shots and etc.

Kris ahhhh sorry ur feelin icky sweety. If ever ur get too much MS dont hesitate to get meds from ur dr. They are completly beany safe too!


----------



## lauren10

That's great Rach! sounds like you're keeping him :)


----------



## jessy1101

Thank god my day is finalyyyyy ovaaa...well in less then 10 mins it will b lolol. I'm freakin freezing in here!! The weather is complet crap so i just wanna get out of this work clothes and put super duper comfy things on...and get served dinner by mu hubby...LOLOL 

I'm really excited for my first obgyn app tomorrow am! I'll be in to work after cuz i wasnt worth coming in and then leaving 40 mins later pfffff...allows me more zzzzzzzz time yessssssssssssssssssssss...

Hmmm if i start squinting lots i can actualy see the weekend on the horizon!! BOO YAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls! :dance: so happy.

Jess does that mean you will get a sono!??!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just quick update coz at work but just booked scan for 8th may when I'll be 7+3 yipeeeeee!!


----------



## lauren10

awesome Emma! You'll be able to see a nice little peanut!! 
What time is your appt today Jessy? 

DD slept through the night last night but was up again at 5:20. Why???!! 

How is everyone doing today? I have my u/s at 1:00 - hoping to hear all is good!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Morning Ladies!

Emma- Yay for the appt!

Kris- sorry they are still trying to sort out meds.

Lauren- I am glad DD slept through the night, but it sucks she got up so early, I am not sure which is worse ;)

Rach- Glad kitty is doing well!

Jessy- Good Luck at your OB appt!


----------



## Twinkie210

I went to a support group meeting and for the first time in months cried my eyes out! I seriously think I am nuts! But if felt good to get to talk about all those fears infront of women who wouldn't judge me, it is like my monthly release from PAL.

Today is food day at work! So I skipped breakfast and opted for a mound of sweet things instead, plus we are going out to luch with this sweet little old lady that used to be our secretary... I am thinking the scale is going to be mean after today!


----------



## lauren10

That's a good thing Stacie! we need to get it out every now and then, I think it's healthy! I KNOW my husband thinks I'm nuts, but I don't care. lol. I think he still loves me :)


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I think my husband is just happy I have other people to talk to so I am not constantly bringing it up to him. Guys definately grieve differently and I think they tend to move on a little faster... but I can't fault him for his feelings! And he puts up with my crazy hormonal moments, so he gets points for that! ;)


----------



## themarshas

Hi All, Sorry I've been MIA. I've been reading daily but work and life have been busy, although nothing exciting to report so I haven't really been posting. Looking forward to the weekend already! I get to watch my newest little nephew over night on Saturday while my sister and her DH are off at a wedding. Yay! It'll serve as good practice I guess. haha. Otherwise, work is taking up most of my time and we've had something every night this week and will continue to have stuff every night through next Monday. DH has started softball leagues and has had some company dinners and such to attend so that sucks up freetime. Glad to see that everyone is doing well and that the scans have gone well. I'm excited to see the upcoming ones and Jessy I hope he/she cooperates! We don't have another scan for about 4 weeks. 10 weeks in between is such a long time but it's easier now that I get kicked all day long. However, my back and groin area are getting sorer by the day. Apparently my body is not a fan of the extra 15lbs... ohh well. Only 13 more weeks! eeek!


----------



## lauren10

glad you're doing well Liz! I'm the same...achy all over. My pelvis is taking a hit! I'm up 18 pounds so far...but going to try to hold steady and not gain more than 10 more! I think I can do it since I haven't been exercising...and the weather should start getting better. I'll get out walking. 

I need more updates today people! Hump day and so not wanting to do work!! 

Rach how's the kitty this morning? that pic on fb was so cute, poor little pumpkin.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, how jealous are you guys.... so far for breakfast I have had:

Snickers Dip with grahm crackers
a doughnut
some sort of tart with a little bit of brie and honey and brown sugar (don't tell anyone I ate some brie)
buffalo cheese dip
sausage and cheese

Plus there is a chocolate bundt cake, german chocolate cupcakes, my crockpot peach cobbler (which won't be done until 9), and chips and salsa that I haven't sampled yet...


----------



## lauren10

Um I am very jealous!! good thing I ate a little raspberry square just now, or I'd be foaming at the mouth! 

buffalo cheese dip. i like the sound of that


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sounds good Stacie! 

Speaking or hormones....I nearly burst into tears yesterday when I had left ds's leftover dinner on the table in case he wanted to go back to it. I ran upstairs with a pile of ironing & came back down to find the dog stood on the table finishing it of!!!! Then again at work this morn when I was telling someone that we'd run out of milk at home so I couldn't have cereal for my brekkie!!!


----------



## lauren10

oh no!! I almost cried yesterday too at something that my DH said that wasn't even that bad. I could tell I was over reacting, but I couldn't admit it!! 

is today your angel's due date Emma? 

HUGS!!!! XOXOXO


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh it is, ive been surprisingly ok tho....obvs being pg again helps and it being able to book a scan with no probs helped too.


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yeh it is, ive been surprisingly ok tho....obvs being pg again helps and it being able to book a scan with no probs helped too.

I dreaded the due date so much, but for me it was really just another day. I think holidays are way worse for me...


----------



## babydust818

lmao Emma! That is funny! Crying over milk. That's the hormones for ya! When i was pregnant i cried and got so mad over everything. I honestly couldn't help it. I was so wacky. Such a nut job! lol. I hope you get some milk for the house though LOL. Who knows what will happen if you don't ;) Sorry that today is LO's DD. I'm glad you're pregnant and have that comfort during this time. It's so hard regardless! xoxo

Lauren that cat is something else. He/she is downstairs right now just chillin. He's made himself so much at home in the last day that i've let him in. He walks right in and out and is getting brave enough to walk around. I have an appt. for it tonight at 515! Can't wait. Just hope it's okay! I feel like i'm pregnant and am going to find out the sex of my baby LOL. I honestly don't know what it is! I'm thinking boy. Good luck at your appt today!! It's almost time! Well it is here anyways.

Stace why do you have to tell me what you're [email protected]? I am so hungry. Been dieting the last week. STARVED. Feel like i'm going to pass out. I'd do anything for a chocolate donut. MMMMM. Buffalo cheese dip sounds amazing. Have you ever had buffalo chicken dip? DELICIOUS!!!!!! It's good you went to that meeting and got stuff off your shoulders. It always helps to have a vent session and just cry.

I hope all the rest of you ladies are doing good!! <3


----------



## lauren10

good luck tonight Rach! He/she sounds like she's doing ok! 

Ultrasound was great, she's just the right size and the placenta looked good. She's 2 lbs 13 oz now and is on track to be about 7 lbs 2 oz. DD was 6 lbs 7 oz so it will be interesting to see the difference! And she's still a girl! phew! 

Jessy how are you making out? or did you go yet?


----------



## jessy1101

Eughhh i'm sooo freakin pooped right now jesus. App was at goddamn 10:20 only got called in at 11:15 and was there for over an hour. My new OBGYN is really great tho so that's nice. He did a shizz load of blood tests so now i feel all icky and woozy. Baby's heartrate is still 165 sooo right on track! 

I only started crying in the stoopid waiting room while waiting for the blood tests cuz i was starving!! And the wait was killing me omggggg...thankfullly DH was a total sweetheart and brought me to McDonalds for lunch which definetly helped bunches. Ahhh it's terrible for you but damnit it tastes sooo good when ur starving.

Yay for the vet app Rach!!! Crossing my fingers everything goes great!

Lauren soooo happy she didnt grow a magical peeny between the last u/s and this one lololol. Very happy the placenta is on track too.

Emma big hugs sweety. My due date was the same i was dreding it soo baddly but everything went by fine. We're strong chicas sooo no worries.

Stace i swear to god i had to stop reading ur food list this morning cuz it was killing meeeeee i was starving and reading that did not help in the least!! I want choco cake too....DH was like ohhh well if u want some i can bake some for u! I totaly looked at him like a love struck teenager in that moment LOLOLOL.

It's hump day!!!!! Well not for me cuz it's kinda my thursday since i'm off friday thank god...i wish i was already done the week damit..but it shall come..


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooo Baybay is now a plum!!!!!! I LOVE PLUMS!!! Mhhhmmmm delish...


----------



## lauren10

ha, nope no magical peeny's here!


----------



## babydust818

Glad both of your appts went well!! :)

Can you think of any kewt names for the cat? I like Destiny, but im not sure. Suri is so kewt too. Short for survivor. Idk! I was thinking if it is a boy maybe Tyson or Jaxson and calling it Jax LOL. I have no idea. I'm not happy with any of them. I want a name that will blow my mind. UGH LOL. Any ideas?!?! I don't wanna use lucky, faith or grace, but along them guidelines.


----------



## lauren10

Do you like people names? 
How about Molly for a girl? I love Jax....Jaxon from sons of anarchy.....mmmmm.


----------



## jessy1101

I love Jax too! It'S totaly hardcore i find. There are sooo many animal names it's crazy.

My cat's name is Tiger. 2 of my friends have named their cats Pixie.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls!! I'm thinking if it's a boy Jaxon will probably be his name! If it's a girl i'm not sure. Maybe Zuri (meaning beautiful). UGH so hard! LOL.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooh I like Tyson rach - coz he's a lil fighter! Let us know how the appt goes.

Glad everything ok Lauren & jess!

Thanks for all the lurve xdx


----------



## jessy1101

Hey here is an interesting happy thinggy for me. This morning we actualy got it on in the shower and tho it is seriously impossible to have an easy going happy in there it was still pretty BOWCHICA WOW WOW delishhh moment. After a week and a half of no sex! 'sigh' i'm kinda scared i wont get the positive pregnancy sex craving hormones at all....which is kinda scary honestly since before all this i was...ok i wont say a sex maniac but i still liked gettin mahh freak on at least 3-4 times a week...now it's 3-4 times a month goddamnit...

I keep throwing these suggestions to my vagina that it guess some kind of juicies pumping down there and that i need some serious stimulation...which naturaly isnt working cuz my pink taco is a biatch that loves making things difficult for me..

Has anybody else lost their bumping uglies drive or has it increased and when?????????????????????????? 

I think we should start up hardcore on the sex talk and that way maybe my stoopid female anatomy will finaly get the hint and jones after my DH..just a thought..couldnt hurt me thinks..


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren how come ur not online my lil bnb addict??? I need some good sex talk cheer up!!!!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

hi everyone :) could not read all the pages I have missed. I started a new job and work 5 days a week and then on one of my days off is all dr appointments. I get my first detailed scan on the May 10th :) the nausea is tough to deal with at times they told me I'm not eating enough meat but its the meat that makes me feel so sick :( so I started drinking almond milk to get some protein in me and baby. I keep having crazy dreams that I can feel the baby already.. lol I promise I will catch up on all the reading on my next day off 
miss you guys :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Long day back at work for me so just catching up now!

Jessy & Lauren yay for awesome appointments & phew for still being a girl Lauren :) people are scaring me everyday! Ggrrr

Crystal we missed ya too! Happy to hear all is well :)

Emma :hugs: hope the rest of ur day was ok! xoxo

Rach soo glad ur kitty is doing better & better! How the appt go tonight? I say girl :)

Stace totally jelous! My appetite is crazy these days & when I was stuff I want it NOW! I pushed my lunch back an hour today & boy oh boy did my LO express unhappiness! Lol

Jess glad u got some bow chica wow wow on this morning but I agree shower time isin't easy in the best of times so pg & lil taco not co-operating...iisshhh! As for sex drive I've gotta say we've been really lucky with both pg everything got more intense & better in that area! Mind u after limiting to once a week during the 1st tri now getting back to "normal" is a little hard & I need a little more help to get started! Maybe try some time alone first or just lots of foreplay before the main event so all ur parts get on board :)

Hope all you ladies are doing great! Thursday tmmr :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Long day back at work for me so just catching up now!

Jessy & Lauren yay for awesome appointments & phew for still being a girl Lauren :) people are scaring me everyday! Ggrrr

Crystal we missed ya too! Happy to hear all is well :)

Emma :hugs: hope the rest of ur day was ok! xoxo

Rach soo glad ur kitty is doing better & better! How the appt go tonight? I say girl :)

Stace totally jelous! My appetite is crazy these days & when I was stuff I want it NOW! I pushed my lunch back an hour today & boy oh boy did my LO express unhappiness! Lol

Jess glad u got some bow chica wow wow on this morning but I agree shower time isin't easy in the best of times so pg & lil taco not co-operating...iisshhh! As for sex drive I've gotta say we've been really lucky with both pg everything got more intense & better in that area! Mind u after limiting to once a week during the 1st tri now getting back to "normal" is a little hard & I need a little more help to get started! Maybe try some time alone first or just lots of foreplay before the main event so all ur parts get on board :)

Hope all you ladies are doing great! Thursday tmmr :)


----------



## babydust818

Hey girlies!! Update on the kitty for all of you who don't have my facebook page LOL. Well what they did to the kitty was first try to see if it was a boy or girl. They stretched his back legs and the cat is obviously in A LOT OF PAIN and it snapped at the lady and broke skin on her hand. Stupid idiot she is! She screamed and jumped. I'm like you f'n ratard. How long have you been doing this? anyways, after that they decided to knock him out. Which i think they should of done in the friggin first place. If you haven't picked up on it yet, i keep saying HE so yes it's a boy! lol. After he was knocked out they cut all the hair off its side (which wasn't much because he was pretty much bald there anyways). They put that iodine looking stuff all over it and kept rubbing to get a lot of the infection out. They said they think it was in a bad fight with something. He said he couldn't test for leukemia or give any vaccines yet because he wants him to start feeling better first. He's on amoxocillian for the next 14 days. Then we can bring him back to get tested for leukemia and all that. I pray he doesn't have it. Poor baby. He was out for like 2 hours. I bet he's sleeping good though! The vet did say some sores may heal over the infection which may make like a boil type looking thing and they will just have to lance it open. I really wish i could tell the history of that cat. Like where it's from, how long it's been homeless and what kinda fight it got into. If only animals could talk! The vet thinks the cat is around 4 years old. His gums were pure white. The doctor said he hadn't been feeling good for awhile. I am so glad we could help him out! The cost was only.... $48!!! You can't beat that at all. I was in shock. His name is Jaxon!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw that's fantastic rach! Yay, a little boy! Hope he gets better quick xxx


----------



## lauren10

good morning! 

Jessy woo hoo for getting your freak on in the shower! our sex has definitely decreased a lot! which sucks...and I don't like it in theory, but when it comes time to doing it I don't feel like it! He's not very aggressive when he wants it either, he just assumes i'll jump on him when I want it, which kind of annoys me! if he attacked me more he'd probably get it more!

Hi Crystal honey!! sorry you're still feeling sick :( 

Rach, I hope the kitty gets better with antibiotics! The white gums would worry me a bit...I've had some experience with that, but let's hope for the best. maybe he just needs some nourishment and TLC from you!

Why the hell was she lifting his leg to check the sex! most cats wouldn't appreciate that!!! my cat Bryan would definitely scratch me, and he's not sick! (but Eddie you can do anything to, lol) you just lift the tail and check for balls. what a dummy! So is he neutered?


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! Glad to hear that the kitty will hopefully be better soon. And I love the name.

Jessy- We have sex like once a week... it's sad... in theory. However, I just have no drive and hubby isn't forcing the subject so he gets nothing. haha. I used to totally be a foreplay person and now I'm so not into it. That area is so sensative and out of sorts that I just don't feel like being touched. But once we're actually "doing it" it feels great. I dunno.


----------



## lauren10

what I will say is........for all the pains and sickness we go through, holy crap are the orgasms crazy good!! at least we get that! 

I find it just to be a lot of work. i don't feel overly sexy, and I can't maneuver that well :)


----------



## jessy1101

I agree with all of you on the whole DH isnt taking enough initiative in gettin me in the mood. Yes when he super duper wants it then he kicks the whole seduction thinggy up 10 notches but other then that....nadda. And since these days i'm not feelin in it at all u cant expect me to seduce him...jesus i dont feel like getting all dolled up in stockings and baby dolls...i just crave comfy jammies and doin absolutly nuttin! It's sad i know..maybe 2nd trimester will help out more.

Lisette soooo glad to hear from u sweety!! How u doin? Work isnt kickin ur butt too much?

Crystal i'd definetly look into trying out the meds i've been using. It helps tons with the feelin icky part too and i mostly only feel gross at around 8pm at night which all things considered isnt too too bad. I'd take that over feelin like i was before any freakin day.

Rach wow 48$ for all of that???? U definetly lucked out big time cuz at most vets it would cost like over 200$ since they charge for consultation and opening a file for new patients and etc etc. I think it might of been under fed and in pain for a while hence the white gums...hopefully it gets back into tip top shape in no time!! Did u buy any lil toys or a colllar?

Holy freakin shittttttt tomorrow is my u/s!!!!!!!!!! How is that even possible??? It krept up on me...We've decided to go ahead and do the amiotic fluid tests and all the other screening tests too. We had been debating for a while if we wanted to do them since we want this pregnancy and no mather what even if our baby has down or any other defects we will not terminate the pregnancy so we figured why bother doin them u know? But like my obgyn told us yesterday by doin this we can also detect if there are any complications heart wise or internal wise so we can take the steps needed for delivery. If the baby needs special attention we'd deliver at a hospital in Ottawa like Cheo or etc. So we think it is a good idea to get everything checked out. It wont change a thing to us but if it helps the baby with everything delivery wise then how can we not u know?


----------



## lauren10

Jessy so exciting!! I think the 12 week u/s is the best because you can see the whole baby on the screen, and they look like just a shruken down little baby doll and move around like crazy! but you just saw him/her last week so you probably know that :)

Won't they only do an amnio if they found you at high risk on the blood and u/s screening?


----------



## jessy1101

Last week's doesnt count cuz the image was super crappy since it was in the emergency room on a lap top. Plus it lasted maybe 2 mins as soon as they saw the baby moving and picked up great heartrate it was done.

Here if u agree to do the screening that automaticly check everything. If the amiotic fluid looks wonky or etc then they further test it and etc.


----------



## lauren10

ah i see. New brunswick is pretty poor so they don't like to do anything they don't have to! 

Just keep in mind with those tests, people can get false results. My boss's sister was told with two different babies she had a 1 in 5 chance of having Down's, and neither of them did!! All that worry over nothing. But I agree that with some things it would be worth knowing...like an early delivery or being at a better hospital that could make a difference.


----------



## jessy1101

Ya i know it is never concrete results depending on what they see and etc. And like i said it changes absolutly nuttin for us cuz damnit we're gonna love this beany no mather what!


----------



## lauren10

yay! i'm starting to get pretty excited. T-11 weeks! and i went right on my due date with DD, so I'm suspecting this girl will be a little early.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 29 weeks Lauren!! Happy 17 weeks Stace!!!!! Wow y'all are getting up there huh??

Laurne yours is right around the corner!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Ladies will be popping out gorgeous bundles of joy soon! :) Happy 29 weeks for you Lauren...It gets so hard to manouver when you are getting so big, and yes hard to do it while looking sexy too! lol

Good luck at you ultrasound tomorrow Jess! So exciting! :)

Good morning Lisette, Liz! Happy 17 weeks Stace! Have a Happy Thursday everyone!

Glad you are helping out that little kitty Rach...so wonderful!

As for our sex life...I have been feeling way too sick to even have the thought cross through my mind. Hopefully will get back in the saddle again soon and feel better.


----------



## lauren10

Thanks!! I'm feeling close now! Grats on 17 weeks Stacie!

I just texted my DH "I would like to have sex tonight. Thank you." He said this is a great idea. give him something to think about all day ....WHILE HE'S GOLFING!! the little bugger. it's a great day today for it though. :)


----------



## Krippy

lauren10 said:


> Thanks!! I'm feeling close now! Grats on 17 weeks Stacie!
> 
> I just texted my DH "I would like to have sex tonight. Thank you." He said this is a great idea. give him something to think about all day ....WHILE HE'S GOLFING!! the little bugger. it's a great day today for it though. :)

My DH golfed all day yesterday...I mean all day. He left before 8am and didn`t come home til 9:30pm. I was sooooo pissed...he def did not get a nice text like that from me! lol


----------



## lauren10

oh yeah as long as he's home in time to help with DD!!! if he's not i might rescind the sex offer! 

I'm sorry Kris...isn't it so frustrating?!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG I hate golf season!!! DH is taking DS on a Father/Son camping trip and he is coming back one day early. He keeps saying it is because not many people are going and they don't do anything the last day, but I think his real reason is so he can go to his awards banquet for dart league (his team took first and gets money) and golf league Sunday morning! He drives me crazy!

Jessy- I go through spurts. If I get plenty of sleep and feel pretty good I am all for sex right now, but most of the time I am still too tired to care, LOL. 

I agree though that the big "O" is the best when you are pregnant, it is just finding a time when I am not super sleepy and a position that works for both of us, LOL. My belly is already throwing a wrench into our sexy time.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know it's completely irrational but im totally too scared for sexy time yet :-( Told dh he will have to wait til after my scan....

When I got home from work yesterday dh & ds had made me a crown with sequins (wish I could do that cloud9 smilie on my fone!)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh thank god mine isnt really a huge golf fan. He likes it but it's extremely rare that he goes. Butttt my DH is a huge hunting and fishing fan. Hunting season wise tho it's gonna be cut down tons this year cuz it's the 3 weeks in november and like i told him once i deliver the baby which is due nov 7th he damn well will be staying at home helping me!

OMG Emma that's too freakin awsome! I crown..lucky chica!


----------



## lauren10

oh that's so sweet Emma!!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls:) glad y'all had gret dr appts girls. And rach so glad you were able to get jaxon checked out. Still no af for me. But I know it is just a late period b/c of stress right now. So we got an offer on our home but it was so ridiculous and my realtor was not happy with me for not coming down anymore than I did on our home. :( I like the group representing us but she was just wanting a quick sell for her. Oh well on to the next buyer


----------



## jessy1101

Kim i definetly dont think you should go down any lower then u are comfortable! Ur realtor is supose to understand that. I'm sorry u guys are having a difficult time will all of that. Hope u can sell it in no time sweety!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Have you tried another test kim?


----------



## crystalclaro

I have not had sex for about 10 weeks :( when I was still in Hawaii I was feeling to sick to be interested in sex and now my hubby and I are apart , so no sexy time for us at all !!! unless I can get him to do a naughty skype session. lol


----------



## lauren10

omg kIM, Realtors are a-holes!!! of course she just wants a quick sell. The difference in price is hardly anything to them. bullshit. that would make me so mad!! 

At least you had someone looking and offerring though. 3 weeks with a spotless house and NO SHOWINGS!!! I'm not blaming my realtor yet, because I can see what's happening out there, but it's seem ridiculous?

Kim I still have hope for you honey!!!

Crystal sorry about the dry spell :( When do you see him again?


----------



## jkb11

girls:) no I haven't tested anymore but when I did the other day I was already a. Couple days late so I should have seen something


----------



## MrsMoo72

That's :growlmad: Kim - if the witch has to show the least she could do is be on time!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies- Im Mélodie aka Jessy1101's BFF (we also work together). I mostly belong in the LTTTC forum for we've been trying for over 18 months now. However I absolutly LOVE how upbeat and positive and giddy (and all those off topic talk...ahem sex) the ladies here are. I hope you don't mind my joining and writing once in a while.

I do not know the loss of a LO but I certainly know the pain of not being able to have your own baby which in the end is what we all want.

Thanks a bunch XoX :D


----------



## jessy1101

LOL Mel!! What up chica?? No worries this thread is for the hilarious and cray cray ideas 24/7. 

Dayummmm u get to listen to my whacky shizz in person and on a thread...luckyyyy LOL.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Im as much a freakazoid as you are...which is good 'cause with this TTC thing we all wind up like freaks! Gotta change my signature because I'm now starting my first clomid month with baby aspirin...Eeeeee I have not been this excited since when we first strated trying!


----------



## jessy1101

Clomid has been uber successfull in alot of cases sooooooo me thinks u'll hopefuly catchy the spermy!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey melodie - most of the craziness is instigated by jess but I guess you know how that goes hehe!! Welcome xx


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Oh yeah I know: Leader of the freakazoids and you have Jess's picture right beside that term. 

With so many positive energy here and encouraging ladies its just a matter of time before the rest of us get our BFP too...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Melodie welcome!!! Fingers crossed & lots o dust chica :)

Jessy baby u still feeling peeny for tmmr? What time will u know? Sooo dam exciting! I'm doing good sweetie, actually felt my first kick/thump on my hand last night :cloud9:

Lauren we wanna see a new pic of ur pretty girl :)

Hope everyone is doing great tonight! TGIF tmmr!!! Yahhooo


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Mel! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Eeeeeeee Lisette it s tomorrow at 9am!!!

Im watching the Vampire diaries right now and yummm


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Omg just went to see my friend's 3 day old son-->he is the cutest thing ever! As much as it kinda stung (because she started ttc after me and got preggo 2nd month) just the fact that she said everything was worth him with a loving look made me want to fight to death for a child of my own!

Ladies: Game of hotties

Ian Somerhalder or Alexander Skarsgard


----------



## jessy1101

Mel id have a threesome with both of them..but in caracter. Soo sex with Damon and Eric 'swoon' 'melts on floor'


----------



## Krippy

Alexander for sure....he sooo hot and sooooo tall. So sexy! After him I would take Damon though! :)

Watching VD tomorrow morning!


----------



## babydust818

Welcome Mel! I love that you have a FF. Now i can stalk your charts. heheh!! I been TTCAL for 9 months. Before i did conceive it was awhile. I can definitely relate to you chica!


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> omg kIM, Realtors are a-holes!!! of course she just wants a quick sell. The difference in price is hardly anything to them. bullshit. that would make me so mad!!
> 
> At least you had someone looking and offerring though. 3 weeks with a spotless house and NO SHOWINGS!!! I'm not blaming my realtor yet, because I can see what's happening out there, but it's seem ridiculous?
> 
> Kim I still have hope for you honey!!!
> 
> Crystal sorry about the dry spell :( When do you see him again?

not sure when we will be able to see each other again... hopefully in july or early aug, if not then maybe when the baby is due ...


----------



## Twinkie210

Welcome Melodie! Of course you are welcome to post here anytime, battling infertility is just as heartbreaking as a loss. I hope the clomid works for you!

Well guys I am babysitting my niece today, she is a bit spoiled (ok that is an uderstatement) so I really hope a I don't spend all day with a crying 7 month old. 

Jessy- good luck girlie! I am still saying girl for you, but I am a terrible guesser, so you may just see that teeny peeny today ;)


----------



## lauren10

crystalclaro said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> omg kIM, Realtors are a-holes!!! of course she just wants a quick sell. The difference in price is hardly anything to them. bullshit. that would make me so mad!!
> 
> At least you had someone looking and offerring though. 3 weeks with a spotless house and NO SHOWINGS!!! I'm not blaming my realtor yet, because I can see what's happening out there, but it's seem ridiculous?
> 
> Kim I still have hope for you honey!!!
> 
> Crystal sorry about the dry spell :( When do you see him again?
> 
> not sure when we will be able to see each other again... hopefully in july or early aug, if not then maybe when the baby is due ...Click to expand...

oh sorry sweetie...that must be so hard!!! xoxox

Jessy, big day today!! woo hoo!! what time is it at? 

Have fun babysitting Stacie! 

Melodie welcome! Any friend of Jessy's....!!! :) 

So Monday girls is my big date with the psychic...I'm super duper excited and have high expectations so I hope I'm not disappointed!!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i had no clue u get a dvd too??!?!? Were in the waiting room waiting to b called in im soio goddamn excited im shivering lololol. Were gonna have a dvd of our baby omggggggg..i ll also b able to book my 18-20 week scan today so it d just all super freakin awsome!

Happy friday to all!! Thx bunches for welcoming Melody she s super awsome and hey as if i d b bff s with some weirdo right?

Ive totaly changed my guessing perspective and im not saying GIRL lolol dunno how that happend but..im sure it s a teeny weeny peeny..waiting waiting waiting..


----------



## lauren10

woo hoo!! so exciting!! it might be too early to see a peeny yet? 

So DH came on strong last night probably because I mentioned sex earlier in the day...haha. works every time!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning Chicas :wave:

Big day Jess!!!!! You still waiting????


----------



## NewbieLisette

lauren10 said:


> woo hoo!! so exciting!! it might be too early to see a peeny yet?
> 
> So DH came on strong last night probably because I mentioned sex earlier in the day...haha. works every time!

Good job girlie :thumbup:

So Monday eh!!! What's your main questions gonna be?


----------



## lauren10

NewbieLisette said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> woo hoo!! so exciting!! it might be too early to see a peeny yet?
> 
> So DH came on strong last night probably because I mentioned sex earlier in the day...haha. works every time!
> 
> Good job girlie :thumbup:
> 
> So Monday eh!!! What's your main questions gonna be?Click to expand...

I don't know...I like to leave it kind of open and see what messages I'm supposed to get. but I will ask about when/if my house will sell!!! 

Think there is any way I can hide my bump so I don't give her any leads? lol

And here's a pic of DD yesterday, enjoying the sunshine! 

I want other people's bump pics please!! 

Rach, how is Jax doing?
 



Attached Files:







29 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 3









sunnyday.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lauren10

oh, and re: the psychic medium...I'm really hoping to hear about my angel, and my late dog and cat! If I get those things I'll be over the moon!


----------



## lauren10

Jessyyyy where are you??????


----------



## babydust818

OMG LAUREN... your little girl is just so gosh darn cute!!!!!! How many times do you hear that when you go out? LOL. She is just so beautiful. And you look so much bigger than your last pic! That little girl is just a growing!!

JESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahem, where are youuuuu?!?

Went downstairs and saw Jaxon and his infection is looking soo much better! Can't believe how quick antibiotics work! YAY.


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> OMG LAUREN... your little girl is just so gosh darn cute!!!!!! How many times do you hear that when you go out? LOL. She is just so beautiful. And you look so much bigger than your last pic! That little girl is just a growing!!
> 
> JESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahem, where are youuuuu?!?
> 
> Went downstairs and saw Jaxon and his infection is looking soo much better! Can't believe how quick antibiotics work! YAY.

I know Rach, I just looked at last weeks picture, and doh!!!! She does get that a lot, but I'm biased :) Thank you!

That's awesome Jaxon is looking better already! how are his gums?


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! I'm already procrastinating at work and I've only been here an hour haha. Had my sugar testing this AM so hopefully that all went well.
Glad to hear Jaxon is doing better! and I agree Lauren, you're little one is gorgeous!

Can't wait to hear Jessy's good news!

Headed to a family members for the night tonight then heading to Southern Vt tomorrow to watch baby Jackson while my sister and her DH are at a wedding. We're keeping him over night so it'll be good practice to see what we've got ourselves into haha.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Jess we're freakin dying here!!!!!!!

Lauren you're DD puts such smile on my face :hugs: Looking good in red too girlie :) I think you could try a bulky sweater and jacket maybe (essp if its snowing like it is here!!!) I hope she tells you all you are wondering about! How very very cool!!!

Rach :wave: Happy to hear about Jax getting all better! How you doing cycle wise?

Liz sounds like fun!

AFM I'm freakin exhausted this morning...had a minor meltdown falling asleep last night with H and was up past midnight crying! HORMONES!!!! SOB!!!!! Good thing the girls at work just organized ordering super yummy greek food AND H texted to say Bon Jovi is coming to Montreal in July! Definately going!!!! WOOT WOOT!!!!

What are the weekend plans chicas?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

WOAH JESSS Earth and BnB is calling u! I texted her and no news yet....I think its a girl!!!!

Lauren10 Good luck with the psychic I love these things. Even thoug u take some elave some it always give you something to hold on to. I can't watch TLC's Theresa Caputo psychic show--> I get a sinus infection each time from all the crying...she is so so good its freaky!

Been trying to post all morning but Damn its busy here! Took my first clomid this morn: Dh said he hopes I wont turn into a monster: as long as its an uber ovulating monster im fine with it! lol


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Just got news from JESSY1101...I'll let her tell you guys! :D


----------



## babydust818

Let's all start chanting "JESSIE! JESSIE! JESSIE! JESSIE!". hurry them buns up and start typing!!

Lauren i haven't checked his gums yet. Will have to!

Lisette them dang horomones suck! Sad thing is, i stay past midnight crying sometimes too LOL. We all do it. What were you crying about? Are you stressed :( As far as my cycle i am CD22 (i think) and 7dpo. I have my temp chart in my signature if you wanted to look at it. I don't think i'm PG this month. Just have this strong inkling it will happen in June or July!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey just wondering who are the ladies here that are still TTC? Im gonna stalk your charts....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok Jess it is totally irresponsible of you to keep us waiting sooooo long :haha:

Oooo Rach, not long till you can test though....I'll keep everything crossed for you.

afm- we had 4 patients at work with the shits today.....i think people thought i was being lazy when i said i wasn't going near any of them but i really don't want that when i'm pg thank you very much!!


----------



## babydust818

Mel - let me introduce myself a bit lol. Maybe you can remember, if not that's okay! :) My name is Rachael. I've been TTC for probably 12-14 months. Something like that lol. I got pregnant in July and 1 week later had a miscarriage, which made my miscarriage August. I've been TTC ever since. Just started temping last month. So, this is my 2nd month! Stalk away. I love stalking charts!!


----------



## babydust818

lmao.. ewww! they literally shit the bed? oh man! I don't blame you for not wanting to go around it. i remember one time my mom took an enema and missed the toilet lmao. My sister cleaned it up (she was a CNA in a nursing home). I remember it was 40 degrees outside and we all opened the windows to air out the place. Yeah... never let my mom know i told you that story ;)


----------



## babydust818

OMG i so read your post wrong Emma LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh they all literally started with diahorrea today.....I'm fine with cleaning it up normally but just don't wanna catch any tummy bugs at the mo!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Babydust818 aka Rachael I have a good memory so I'll def stalk your chart (just did lol). Seems this forum is a lucky charm that has brought a lot of BFP...hopefully its our turn soon!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

lol...HAHAHAH at work one time my hubby said that there was this old man who didn't make it to the bathroom (he was walking behind him) and the man shit in his pants along the way. You could see the brown slime forming along his legs and then on the floor as he walked...ok I just gagged!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm soooooooo hungry......Jst asked ds what he wants for dinner & he said 'popcorn!!!' Hmmmm yeh me too!!


----------



## babydust818

eeeeeeewwww i couldn't imagine! I've sharted before but it was in my own home! I couldn't imagine doing it in public! I would die.


----------



## babydust818

speaking of popcorn... have you ever had caramel apple popcorn?! the brand is jollytime? OMG IT IS DELICIOUS!!!!!! I had bought a box a few years ago and haven't found it since.


----------



## MrsMoo72

No but that sounds yummy!

A woman at work told us that she had a drunken one night stand and when she woke up at the guys house she had shit the bed hahahahaha!!!!:dohh:


----------



## babydust818

OMG that's worse than pooing in public i think! LOL.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Im debating between subway or something friday worthy for lunch? I havent eaten KFC in ages...

Caramel popcorn is addictive...I had jalapeno/cheddar popcorn once and havent found it since: it was delishhhh!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mel can you tell Jessy to get her arse on here quick please! We wanna know if she saw a vadgy or a peeny!!!! :haha:


----------



## Rainbowbeany

I know what it is....(oh im such a tease) :) but she probably went to lunch after...I texted her to know if it was allover perfect and have details but she hasnt txted back yet!

Knowing Jess she's probably gettin her groove on with hubby in the back of her car to celebrate....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hahaha yeh, they are totally doing it!!!! :haha:
I wanna know......:growlmad:


----------



## lauren10

I predict it's a boy...because at that size they couldn't be 100% sure of the sex if it was a girl, because the girl parts are harder to see. testicles and peenys can't be missed as easily! 

COME ON JESSY!!!!!!

LIsette why were you crying honey? :( I find that I get more emotional at night for some reason, and even halfway through my crying fit, I'm like.........wait why am I crying over this?! But say fuck it, and keep crying. 

I just had lunch at East Side Marios with the hubby. yum!! need something sweet now!! SOO glad it's Friday!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ok ok sorryyyy i m here!! Soooo everything looks completly normal and perfect and gorgeous and its.....TEENY WEENY VAGINEE at 75% sure!!!!!!!!! Looks like it s gonna be a baby Charlie. She was moving around so freakin much the tech had to keep wiggling my tummy to try and get her to chill. We re in so much trouble cuz this equal an extremely hyper baby just like meeeeee....crap crap crap LOLOLOLOL

Naturaly DH was completly calm and like it s gonna be fine...i was all damnit i cant stop moving i wanna go in...and pee...and go in and pee at the same time LOL. Bad bad Jess...

Hope everyone is doing ok so far today??? Happy friday afternoon to all. Sorry i didnt post right away kinda on cloud 9 here. Lotsa loveeee


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arrrggghhhhhh yay!!! She's gonna be one crazy girly just like her mummy!!!! So happy for you!

Soooo, we have all girls so far?! We need a PUPO boy!


----------



## lauren10

That's awesome Jessy!! congratulations!! they're little zigglers at that size aren't they? Lots of room for acrobatics.
Ok well 75%...still 25% chance of growing a peeny! Did you book your 18 week u/s? 

Liz is having a boy, right?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oops yeh sorry Liz :dohh:


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay! I was right for once! Another mini Jessy... Is the world ready for that? LOL


----------



## lauren10

could you imagine what the male version of Jessy would be like? Watch out ladies!! :) In a good way of course!!


----------



## jessy1101

Pffff omg a male version of me?? That would be a scary thing lol.

Yup im booked for june 15th!

Some pics for ur enjoyement







:happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## themarshas

Yay! A little girl! It's weird that everyone on here is having girls and in real life I only know people who are having boys...

hmmm a boy version of Jessy... interesting...


----------



## lauren10

Beautiful lilttle beany!


----------



## babydust818

That's soooooooooooooooo awesome jess!!!!!!!! Awh!!!!!!!!!!!!! Baby Charlie!!! looks so healthy!


----------



## jessy1101

Guess my instincts were right at the end since i changed my mind about it being a boy to it being a girl...FYI heartrate now up to 170bpm!


----------



## lauren10

did Mesina have a guess?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

OMG the pics are awesome...Its incredible how tiny it is yet well formed already!!!


----------



## lauren10

So Mel, tell us about yourself. and include pictures too! lol


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Im at work but I'll def post a pic later on: hey Jess could you post one of us at your wedding?!

I'm 23 and with Df since I was 18. Working at translation bureau (with Jess AND Df). We've been TTC since nov 2010. Perfect 28 day cycle w/ 0 at 14 day. Last summer went to fertility clinic: nothing wrong, all test came back perfect. So finally after all of these my specialist recommended I undergo a lap/hyste/blue dye which I did on march 30th.

I had my app yesterday with the Dr who told me there was some endo behing my uteru and on some organs (stage 1) and that uterus/tubes/ovaries were all perfect. She told me it could have been the endo preventing a pregnancy becauce it wasnt a favorable environment but couldn't say for sure that was the cause.

I then said Df and I agreed to try natural for 6 month before doing IVF and she agreed. To boost my O she then prescribed Clomid 50mg (which by the way Df says sound like an STD) for 3 months--> I hope not to have a refill done. I aked her about baby aspirin too and she doesn't believe in that BUT added it couldn't harm.

So now I'm endo free, gonna O the superman of O and taking baby aspirin + eating really well and as organic as possible. Next step I,ll be walking on my hands to get those boys to meet the egg...Jeez!

Oh yeah and trying really hard to change my thinking ways (used to be more of a negative pessimist when it came to me)--> so now all happy-positive and going to conceive soon! Btw....u ladies and this forum is amazzzing! :D


----------



## jessy1101

Here s some pics of Mel from my wedding and with her bf


----------



## babydust818

Awh Mel you're pretty! And look at your tall handsome hubby! SEW KEWT! I am 23 too! Been with OH for going on 9 years. Not married yet! It's awesome you're trying to be positive now. It definitely helps in the long run.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk Jessy :happydance: I'm sooo happy for you girlie!!!!! Can't wait for our little mini me's to meet :) xoxo

You girls chatted for like 3pages without me! SOB!!!!! 

Ok lets see, Emm I almost gagged! I would totally steer clear babe! How you been feeling these days? How long till your early scan?

Rach, Lauren thanks for the love, I was just being an emotional mess...felt like H wasn't as excited as me for feeling kicks and it got me all irritable and mad, couldn't sleep so didn't let him sleep either! LOL I'm such a little B some days! I'll make up for it this weekend ;)

Hey Collie was having a boy too! Anyone keep in touch with her?

Stace you'll be next for gender scan right!!!! Sooooo exciting!!!!

Jess you're lucky they saw soo early with a girl! What kind of u/s did they give ya?

Mel you are super duper cute! Welcome to our cray cray world, we love new fun chicas!


----------



## lauren10

Well it sounds like everything is lined up for you now!! Jessy probably has some...ahem...fertilization tips for you. My recommendation is always the same: sex every other day the week you ovulate, and after sex, pillow under hips, legs in the air, and you and DF chant "SWIM!" for a couple minutes. good encouragement :) 

leaving work now...everyone have a great weekend!!! xoxo


----------



## lauren10

beautiful Mel! :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Thanks Jess! 

Lauren if we chant ''swim'' afterward I'll laugh so hard them spermies will be thrown out!

Rachael wow 9 years: thats so cute I love hearing stories of young love lasting a lifetime! We are not planning on getting married anytime soon...We already feel more married than most married couples lol! Family first then we'll see how much $$$ we have left! :D


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mel you pretty lady!!!

I'm feeling ok - teensy bit of nausea if i get too hungry/tired and boobies like footballs (nice round English footballs!!:haha:)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Nausea is good--> those hormones need to show you that its a sticky bean and its not goin' anywhere!

Hubby must like the english footballs--> unless its an u can look but dont touch kinda footballs!


----------



## themarshas

Ahh Mel you're so pretty. I'm almost 25, Dh is 24 and we've been together almost 10 years. However, we've been married for almost 3 years. Although, I don't feel like marriage changes anything- to us it was just a piece of paper. 

Found out that I failed my Diabetes Testing. Booo! So Monday morning I have a 3 hour test to endure. LAME! I got a 161 and the pass line is a 135. Soooo, not good...


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Themarshas: Arg! Good luck with that...Hope it gets to a good level soon! btw you two are a cute couple= cute baby! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh that sucks Liz. R u gonna have to take something?

Lisette the clinic is just too freakin fab with the mOst incredible techs. We did the NT screening test and she was able to see the nub perfectly and she just told us that she has different clues that allows her to see whats what. Dont ask me i cant hardly tell anything while looking at those pics lolol.

OMFG ive started reading 50 shades of grey and im so hooked it s crazyyy. The book is awsome and the caracters r incredible. Especialy delicious Christian omggg.. Ian Somerhalder has auditioned for the part cuz they r making it into a movie.. I very much approve sweet baybay jesus..be still my beating crotch..uhhh..heart...both!! Lolol


----------



## Krippy

Holy Hannah...don't know how to keep up! I have been feeling so crappy it has been hard to be on here...but not complaining about this bubs! :)

Congrats on the great scan Jess...Excited for the 75% girl! So awesome! Be still my beating crotch...LMAO!

Hey Liz...I failed my first sugar test last time and had to do the 3 hour one. It sucked but I passed that one no problem! 

Mel...Great to meet you and hear more about you! This is a great group of girls!

Sorry you have been an emotional wreck Lis! Hope you are feeling better!

Hi Lauren, Rach, Kim, Em, Crystal!

What are your guys plans for the weekend?


----------



## lauren10

Aw Liz, I'm sure you'll pass the next test! 

Kris hope you're feeling good this weekend. We don't have much planned really, just playtime with DD!

Emma woo on the soccer ball boobs!!! Better than basketballs for sure!! 

Jessy I saw your official fb post, how exciting!!! Even though it's in French I could make it out, lol

Love all ya girls! Yea I'm up at 5:30am on a Saturday. :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- I am up on 5:30 on a Saturday too! And I don't have a husband or child with me right now!

Liz- I failed my 1hr test with DS too and passed the 3hr, infact the last blood draw on the 3hr came back lower than normal, so hopefully you will pass the next one.

Mel- I'm Stacie, I am 29 and DH is 31. I have an 8 year old son, I had a MC last summer, and as you can tell by my ticker, am 17 weeks pregnant.


----------



## Krippy

Woke up feeling not too bad today! I hope it continues for the rest of the day bc the sun is shining and it is beautiful out! :) Going for a hike with the dogs and my mom, get some fresh air! Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies: Big plans for saturday? Its beautiful here too, though a bit cold for end of april...

Went to see the hunger games last night--> Jeez this is a dark movie, but I loved it, I wanna read the books now!

...Clomid day 2= not psycho yet! :D


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 7 weeks Kris!

Mel I loved the hunger games books and im dying to see the movie!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooh forgot to tell us yesterday - ive booked the midwife for Friday 4th may. Wanted it after my scan really but she's booked up. I told her my history & that id booked the scan & that I wanted to see her before I went away & she was like "well I don't know what reassurance we'll be able to give you if you're having that scan anyway...."


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Em! Happy 6 weeks to you! It is all going so fast but also so slow for me...It is so strange!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 6 weeks Em and happy 7 weeks Kris!! Im glad u feel not too bad today sweety. Like i said if u keep feelin like poo talk to ur dr for the nausea medication it works wonders!! 

Lauren ahhh thx sweety yup official FB annoucement i wasnt expecting so many comments for people!! Ur on there too lolol. 

We had friends over last night and i caught myself sniffing DH s beer a few times lolol it smelt soooo good. And im not a huge beer person to begin with damnit. Ohhh well it will prob b hardest in the summer during patio dinning. Luckily virgins daiquieis and margarittas r decent sooo no biigie. 

Today were going shopping and just hanging around Ottawa since it sunny! A bit..nippy..but thats ok i ll just dress warm.

Melo txt me if u have no plans tonight!! And i wish i could have a sat night girl s night with everyone of u fab ladies.. Hopefully someday with out planned get together. Lisette i most definetly expect to see u at some point this summer Montreal chica :) luv ya all bunches xxxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooo and before i forget i was woken up by a very yummy DH suprise at 3 am..after all that 50 shades of grey reading i was like biatchh bring itttt!! Femme fatale is meeee


----------



## crystalclaro

wow Jessy is it typical that they will give you a guess on the sex at that early?? I have a scan at almost 12 weeks. I did have a scan today because I was in the ER for more than 24 hrs due to a kidney infection, they said the baby is exactly 10 weeks today :) and the heart rate was a beautiful 160, they could even here the heartbeat with the doppler.. sounds so sweet :) and I still think the baby looks like a frog swimming .. hahah


----------



## babydust818

Jess i'm so happy you did your announcement!!! YAY!!! Charlie is probably in there right now doing summer salts and back flips! All hyped up off of you! ;)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Rachael one of your tickers says you are 7 dpo and the other 4? Which one is the good one so I can stalk that chart?

Clomid day 3...So far Df is still alive-->only 'Cause I need them spermies mouhahah!:D


----------



## lauren10

hi girls! awesome news about the scan Crystal...not about the kidney infection. :( is everything ok? 

psychic tomorrow...i'm really excited!


----------



## babydust818

Mel as crazy as this is.. i think i am 9dpo! UGH. FF had me at 9dpo and i put my temp in and it changed it to 4dpo. BULLSHIT! Not real. I swear i'm 9dpo. LOL. So i'm clueless right now as to when i did O bcz i didn't use opk's this month. Eh, oh well i guess! If it was CD15 then my bases were covered. If it was Cd20 i'm fucked! 

Lauren YAY! Can't wait to hear back from the psychic!!!!!! I love readings. Are you actually going to get a reading or did you write to someone?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Rachael I feel you...FF did that to me so many times but I always tought in the end _*I*_ know my body better than some website! If you had middleshmertz or ewcm arruond one of those times I'd go with that! Bases covered don't worry...:D

Lauren I love readings too...post here after to tell us whats in store for you!


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy Monday girlies!

It was so quiet on here this weekend!

Rach, I hope you are right about O and are 9dpo!

Mel- good luck on clomid this month!

Well it is Monday :( but... I have Wednesday off to go on DS's field trip with him, so a nice break in the middle of the week.

I went shopping and picked out baby stuff I am going to buy after my ultrasound on the 16th! Yikes just over 2 weeks to go! I am a little mad at DH right now. He says we are definately done after this baby and I keep telling him I want three. I see a huge fight a couple years in our future. Oh well I'll worry about that then.

I have been feeling the baby move like crazy all weekend. It is strange to go from "maybe" feeling it a week ago to definate kicks. I can't wait for DS and DH to be able to feel it move too. I also think I have been having braxton-hicks contractions, which I didn't know started this early. Any of the other pregnant PUPOs have these already?


----------



## jkb11

Hey girls! Whoa I missed a lot! Sorry work made me Mia. Ok first off ..... JESS!!!!! Yay!!! Team pink!btw your LO's pics are too perfect <<<<3! 
Liz I'm sure your follow up glucose tolerance test will go great ! 
Rach- yay for jax looking like he is healing fast ! 
Lisa- miss ya girl. Hope your doing great and resting up for your bfp. I know you will be the one to be blessed with more than one when you get your bfp. Hanging in there girl! 
Mel- so glad to have you join us! My name is Kimberly and I'm 28. Have been ttc for 2 years and had a mc in September at 7 weeks.


----------



## babydust818

Kim how are you doing? Did you ever get AF? Are you going to the dr.s anytime soon to see if you can get back on fertility meds? I hope we can get our rainbows soon hun!

Stace ugh hate men, dont you?! LOL. It will all work out. I imagine after many many tries of getting your DH persuaded that you want another baby, he will finally feel it's right too! My friend Ashley had braxton hicks once she was probably like 30+. Not sure about before. That's amazing you can feel him move! Awhh!!


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> Kim how are you doing? Did you ever get AF? Are you going to the dr.s anytime soon to see if you can get back on fertility meds? I hope we can get our rainbows soon hun!
> 
> Stace ugh hate men, dont you?! LOL. It will all work out. I imagine after many many tries of getting your DH persuaded that you want another baby, he will finally feel it's right too! My friend Ashley had braxton hicks once she was probably like 30+. Not sure about before. That's amazing you can feel him move! Awhh!!

I am sure it has to do with this being #2. I didn't feel braxton hicks until I was probably 35 weeks with DS and even then it was only a couple (I also didn't feel him move until around 20 weeks). These were most definately contractions. In fact DH was laying in bed one time when I had one and I put his hand on my stomach so he could feel it, so I know I am not crazy! LOL

He? I guess you are still going with boy for me? I am becoming more convinced that it is another boy as well, just over 2 weeks until I find out! Ahhh

How is the kitty this morning?


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! Hope everyone had a good weekend. I haven't experienced any braxton hicks but do have a friend who's been having them off and on since week 22. For now I'm just enjoying the movements even the kicks in the ribs and bladder haha. Currently I'm just over 2 hours into my 3 hour glucose tolerance testing. Sooooo boring! Can't wait to eat soon either! Over 15 hours without food when you're pregnant is just ridiculous.


----------



## themarshas

Ohh yea, We survived watching Mr. Jackson Saturday night. He's such a good baby. Slept from 3-4 hours at a time and only fusses when dirty and cries when hungry. I hope we are as lucky haha.


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz- Good Luck on the test, and I agree that is way to long without eating. I hope you are going for brunch afterwards!


----------



## jkb11

Still no af. So I tested with second morning urine this am. There is something there but there really is no color to it. So I just ran and got a couple cheapies I will retest in a few hours and again in the morning. But. I would have had to of ovulated really late! So that worries me. Y'all say a prayer. I really don't wanna get my hopes up. By the way it was an answer early result brand


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning girlies :wave:

How was everyone's weekends?

Stace sooo awesome you are feeling mouvements already! I'm sticking with girl for you ;)

Kim sweetie we miss ya! Any house progress?

Rach how's little Mr kitty doing? Can't wait to chart stalk you now! DD used to do that all the time and I was always right on my O date so don't doubt yourself!!!

Lauren babe, what time is the phychic?

Liz what exactly do they make you do? I see my Dr on Wend so I guess I'll be scheduling mine next! Not excited for it :(

AFM I had a busy but great weekend! My shower invites are in the mail and we're pretty much picked out the furniture! WOOHOO!!! Feels sooo real now that things are moving along more! Now only if my LO would kick more I'd be really happy :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey guys! Hope everyone's doing good?
Well I think everyone at work knows im pg now....thought id only a couple of people but seems they've told other people too!! Not too bothered bt wanted to wait till after scan really. So I told my boss today. Had to go for hep b levels checking for work & ended up talking to woman in waiting room bout babies & turned out she's waiting for IVF but they've told her she's gotta lose weight first...too fat to love a child apparently....bloody ridiculous system!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

jkb11 said:


> Still no af. So I tested with second morning urine this am. There is something there but there really is no color to it. So I just ran and got a couple cheapies I will retest in a few hours and again in the morning. But. I would have had to of ovulated really late! So that worries me. Y'all say a prayer. I really don't wanna get my hopes up. By the way it was an answer early result brand

WHAT!!!!!!!!!! Ok decribe what do you mean "something there just no color?" Remember when I got my BFP all i could see what that is wasn't stark white not even a real faint line....I say get a digi if its the same thing in a few hours! Did you save FMU? I'm praying hard babe :kiss:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Told the woman taking my blood I'm pg & omg - can.of.worms!! She gave me a massive speech about not doing anything at work & taking it easy & protecting myself etc etc, I was in there half an hr....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg Kim I totally missed that post eeeeek!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma :wave: how many more days to your scan sweetie? xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

It's on 8th may, 1st appt of the day so my mews will be waiting when u all get up...good or bad...


----------



## jkb11

Ok just had I cry fest. I really want this to be it. The line was there pretty fast but it just doesn't have the pink coloring to it so I'm scared it will just be an evap line. But it was there in less than 2 mins. I will try to post a pic. Every one please be honest with opinions. Just don't wanna get excited to be let down. Yall know and understand that tho. :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooh yeh get a pic on Kim! Is it a diff brand to the other one?


----------



## jkb11

k girls here two pics of the same test. the ones i just bought are just dollar tree cheapies.
 



Attached Files:







april30th1.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 19









april30th2.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MrsMoo72

I can see the line Kim but im on my phone & can't tell if it's colour... What does it look like IRL?


----------



## jkb11

it is a little bit more obvious IRL. I just want it to be 100%.UGH IDK. 


MrsMoo72 said:


> I can see the line Kim but im on my phone & can't tell if it's colour... What does it look like IRL?


----------



## babydust818

OMG KIM!!! I think i see a line on that 2nd pic!!!!!!!!!!!! OMGOMGOMG!! You need to test again tmrw morning!!!!!!!!!! HOLY MOLY!!!!!! I just can't even believe it right now! I am sooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emma i hate when coworkers have nothing better to do than gossip about others. You should be able to tell everyone YOURSELF. It's a happy time! Let you share the good news. GRR! And too fat to have a child? That crap ppisses me off!! Complete bs. Was she even that big?!

Stace i must of had a dream it was a boy or something because i thought you told me it was? LOL omg.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Is it pink?


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap Kim that is totaly a freakin line!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG i'd at least wait a bit and then take another..and check tomorrow am to see the progress BUT me thinks this is it for u sweety!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I think it's just not pink yet cuz it's an early BFP...but it should definetly get darker everyday soooo i think this is it for u!!!!


----------



## jkb11

more so IRL but there is not alot of color there....


MrsMoo72 said:


> Is it pink?


----------



## jkb11

thanks jessy and rach! I'm so nervous..... i really hope so!


----------



## jessy1101

Ok now then after freakin out bunches for kim i can do a normal post lolol.

Stace did ur DH say why he only wanted 2??? And why he doesnt wanna try for another?? The more i've been thinking about it the more i think i want 3 also...i mean we had always discussed 2 kids but i dunno...3 might be pretty fun!! I guess we'll see how far apart they are and etc..

Lisette yay for furniture!! Can we see some pics of what u picked out???????

Rach how u doin chica??? How's the kitty? Anything new and exciting cycle wise?

Emma super duper excited for ur scan!!!!!!!!!!!!! How have u been feelin? 

Kris r u still sick as a dog??? Hopefully ur not feelin too much pain lolol.

Stace something funny and crazy and amazing...i sometimes feel like i can actualy feel something!! Is that weird??? My tech had told me that due to the sac and everything the baby is pushed more forward and that i would definetly start feelin something early on...it's nuttin concrete and it comes and goes super often but it's kinda like...i dunno a weird sensation of bubbles that push in an area for 2 secondes and then poof it's gone...i dunno maybe i'm just weird and my body is cray cray...i guess as more times flies by the more i'll feel something and know if it was that or not.


----------



## babydust818

Look! Look! Look! i inverted it!! There's a line! Congrats Kim!!
 



Attached Files:







april30th2.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jessy1101

Ok Kim what's the plan of action now?? How many other tests do u have???


----------



## jessy1101

Excellent thinking Rach!!! And there is most definetly a line which means...............BBBBBBBBBBFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Ooooo Kim, I think it could be. I have never seen evaps come up that quick. The very first test I took was super light and couldn't even be seen in the picture I took, so this could be it. Try taking one the afternoon, mine was a lot darker in the afternoon.


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm and we have no clue really what cycle day ur on right Kim?? Cuz of the not Oing and etc...ur AF was due last week right? So i'm guessing u O'd maybe...CD 26ish...give or take..maybe a bit later....

When did u stop using the opks?


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ok now then after freakin out bunches for kim i can do a normal post lolol.
> 
> Stace did ur DH say why he only wanted 2??? And why he doesnt wanna try for another?? The more i've been thinking about it the more i think i want 3 also...i mean we had always discussed 2 kids but i dunno...3 might be pretty fun!! I guess we'll see how far apart they are and etc..
> 
> Lisette yay for furniture!! Can we see some pics of what u picked out???????
> 
> Rach how u doin chica??? How's the kitty? Anything new and exciting cycle wise?
> 
> Emma super duper excited for ur scan!!!!!!!!!!!!! How have u been feelin?
> 
> Kris r u still sick as a dog??? Hopefully ur not feelin too much pain lolol.
> 
> Stace something funny and crazy and amazing...i sometimes feel like i can actualy feel something!! Is that weird??? My tech had told me that due to the sac and everything the baby is pushed more forward and that i would definetly start feelin something early on...it's nuttin concrete and it comes and goes super often but it's kinda like...i dunno a weird sensation of bubbles that push in an area for 2 secondes and then poof it's gone...i dunno maybe i'm just weird and my body is cray cray...i guess as more times flies by the more i'll feel something and know if it was that or not.

I would say it is possible! I swore I felt the "bubbles" on Easter and DH said I was nuts. I really think I was feeling this one that early. Even when you know what to look for it is hard to tell, because it kind of feels like gas to me that early, but now it is starting to feel more like really light kicks.

As far as DH goes, he wants to retire early so he says he can't afford 3. Wth! He can be so selfish sometimes. I am convinced that I will change his mind, plus I think I want two years inbetween my last two anyway, so I figure next christmas (2013) I will start working on persuading him! Right now I have enough to think about!


----------



## jkb11

oh my goodness! rach!!!! thanks so much for doing that! you rock! I got 2 more from $ tree. if i see something on them then i will get a digi to take in a day or two. thanks stace for the advice. hope mine is darker in the afternoon too!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

WOAHHHHH...I missed a lot; so busy this morning!

I DEFINITLY see something and a definite line on the inverted! A line is a line (especially on those first response)

I think Congrats are in order!!! CONGRATS......

Lauren when is the psychic--> let us know what she says as soon as you get out.

Jess--> Ur not crazy, Audrey felt a ''thing'' at arround 13-14 weeks. Said it was like a flutter or like butterfly brushing her stomach.

Rachael: COME ONE...LETS GET THOSE BFP TOO!!!!

How is everyone elses morning so far?


----------



## jkb11

yep ! Ypu got it completely right! Dang your good at this girl. I of course stopped using opk on cd 24 because i figured why bother...


jessy1101 said:


> hmmm and we have no clue really what cycle day ur on right kim?? Cuz of the not oing and etc...ur af was due last week right? So i'm guessing u o'd maybe...cd 26ish...give or take..maybe a bit later....
> 
> When did u stop using the opks?


----------



## jkb11

IM THINKING THE BDing FROM THE 18TH IS WHEN IT WOULD HAVE HAPPENED FROM SO IF IM RIGHT THAT WOULD MAKE ME ABOUT 11 DPO???THAT WOULD BE THE 20TH BEING 1 DPO...

THANKS MEL!!! DOES EVERYBODY HAVE EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR ME ??? EYES, FINGERS, TOES!LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Exactly i betcha that's exactly what happend Kim...holy crap you've been trying for months and the 1 month ur convinced it's too late and it's like fuckkkk it i'm not Oing is the month u get preg!! WTF eh?? Why isnt it the months when ur really trying and are spot on O wise and BD wise...the lord works in mysterious ways me thinks..


----------



## babydust818

Kim have you had any symptoms?!


----------



## jkb11

I AGREE. BUT I AM HESITATING TO CALL THIS A BFP. I HAVE BEEN BURNT A FEW TOO MANY TIMES BEFORE:wacko: I AM GETTING HOPEFUL AND PRAYING HARD.


jessy1101 said:


> Exactly i betcha that's exactly what happend Kim...holy crap you've been trying for months and the 1 month ur convinced it's too late and it's like fuckkkk it i'm not Oing is the month u get preg!! WTF eh?? Why isnt it the months when ur really trying and are spot on O wise and BD wise...the lord works in mysterious ways me thinks..


----------



## jkb11

not a one......


babydust818 said:


> kim have you had any symptoms?!


----------



## jessy1101

Well i have everything bodily possible crossed for u! When r u doin ur pm test?


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> not a one......
> 
> 
> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> kim have you had any symptoms?!Click to expand...

Completly normal alot of women have no unusual symptoms at all. Did u have anything with ur first preg?


----------



## babydust818

Well you give me hope Kim! I have none either this go round. I wasn't even 'trying'. Congrats on your BFP! So happy for you!!! How many months has it been since the MC? ALOT! I got my toes, eyes, fingers, and cooch hair all crossed!!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

with ds i had ms every single day! Bigining to end.
Y'all pink has never looked more grey or is it grey has never looked so pink. Ugh i can't stand the waiting.... Aiming to test around 2 pm


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> with ds i had ms every single day! Bigining to end.
> Y'all pink has never looked more grey or is it grey has never looked so pink. Ugh i can't stand the waiting.... Aiming to test around 2 pm

It is noon ur time too right??? Just wanna make sure to keep focused on 2pm when it's ur testing time!


----------



## jkb11

cooch hair? eww!!! but i will take it! lol! anything that helps! my due date was may 15th:cry: i actually just clesned out my closet last week and i had bought a t shirt for ds that said im the big brother. well i bought it just before we started ttc b/c ds couldnt really read and i thought it would be fun to tell him that way watching him sound it out so i bought it really big for him. well i boxed it up because i am not sure if it would even fit him now and plus he can read great now.


babydust818 said:


> Well you give me hope Kim! I have none either this go round. I wasn't even 'trying'. Congrats on your BFP! So happy for you!!! How many months has it been since the MC? ALOT! I got my toes, eyes, fingers, and cooch hair all crossed!!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

yes! 1213 right now


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> with ds i had ms every single day! Bigining to end.
> Y'all pink has never looked more grey or is it grey has never looked so pink. Ugh i can't stand the waiting.... Aiming to test around 2 pm
> 
> It is noon ur time too right??? Just wanna make sure to keep focused on 2pm when it's ur testing time!Click to expand...


----------



## Krippy

Missed sooo much this morning!

FXd for you Kim! Hoping, praying and wishing this is it for you! Can't wait to see the next test!

Yes Jess...I am still pretty sick! Going into the phase where nothing tastes good...Hopefully will start to get better soon. But haven't puked just nauseous all day long and when I wake up in the night!

There was so much to catch up on...Hi everyone else! :) Rach, I want to see a pic of your kitty!

Hi Mel...I am Kristin, 31, DH is 29. This will be our second born child as our first born passed away in September. So glad that you are joining us! 

Hi Em, Lis, Liz, Stace! 

I miss you Leeesssee! Hoping you still check up on us!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Kristin hi--> just read your signature and damn you are one strong and determined mama! I wish you the best with this pregnancy! Nausea = lots of hormones and its a good thing...:D


----------



## Krippy

Rainbowbeany said:


> Kristin hi--> just read your signature and damn you are one strong and determined mama! I wish you the best with this pregnancy! Nausea = lots of hormones and its a good thing...:D

Thanks Doll! It has been really hard but we are really happy with this rainbow! :cloud9:


----------



## jkb11

I'm really starting to have doubts.....


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> I'm really starting to have doubts.....

???? Why?? What's wrong hunny???


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> I'm really starting to have doubts.....

Think positive (litterally). If it is a evap NEVER buy that brand of test again! Because that is clearly a line and it came up so fast.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really starting to have doubts.....
> 
> Think positive (litterally). If it is a evap NEVER buy that brand of test again! Because that is clearly a line and it came up so fast.Click to expand...

Agreed and agreed! Listen to us wise women chica! LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Kim hunni it's totally there :happydance: I'm sooooo happy for you! Don't doubt it babe, I had no symptoms either and everything is ok! One more hour to go for the next test sweetie?

Kris and Emma happy 6 + 7 weeks for the weekend, sorry i missed ya! Can't wait for early scans, Kris when is yours booked again?

Mel good morning! How's the clomid treating ya? I keep forgetting to tell ya I'm 33 & DH 43 and I'm your little neighbor ;)

Jessy :wave: miss ya girlie! how you feeling since your scan? Super excited I'm sure! Furniture wise looks like its gonna be https://www.munirefurniture.com/products-page/bristol-collection/

Rach baby your next!!! All my little bits crossed for you!!!

Lisa hope you're checking in and doing ok sweetie :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Me too Kris with the nausea....the only thing that stops me feeling sick is eating hahaha!!! I'm gonna be huuuuuge!! Feel like my symptoms have got a bit stronger the last couple of days, my boobs are agony, even when rolling over in bed! Just holdimg my breath...

Kim I've even got my eyes crossed for you xx


----------



## Krippy

I already had my scan last Monday...Posted a pic and saw HB. It was good! :)

I feel like I am going to be huge too Em! Don't worry!


----------



## jkb11

Idk just a gut feeling. ... Hmmm


----------



## babydust818

Kim you're gonna get a bat to your buns if you don't quit! :grr: You're pregnant!! When is your EDD?!?!?! OMGGGGOSH!!!


----------



## themarshas

Kim-EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK looks positive too me! Test again!!! 

Lisette- Love the furniture! and Friday I had the 1 hour glucose tolerance testing which was no food or drinking beforehand for 2 hours, then you go and drink this gross drink, and wait an hour and they draw your blood. 135 or less is a pass. 140+ is high risk for diabetes, and 200+ is that you have gestational diabetes. I got a 161 which isn't good. So today I had to do the 3 hour test which is 12 hours of fasting. You go, they draw blood, you drink the gross drink again, wait an hour, draw blood, repeat 3 times. You can't eat, drink, chew gum, or walk around for the full 3 hours. It sucks. I hope you all pass!


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Kim-EEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKK looks positive too me! Test again!!!
> 
> Lisette- Love the furniture! and Friday I had the 1 hour glucose tolerance testing which was no food or drinking beforehand for 2 hours, then you go and drink this gross drink, and wait an hour and they draw your blood. 135 or less is a pass. 140+ is high risk for diabetes, and 200+ is that you have gestational diabetes. I got a 161 which isn't good. So today I had to do the 3 hour test which is 12 hours of fasting. You go, they draw blood, you drink the gross drink again, wait an hour, draw blood, repeat 3 times. You can't eat, drink, chew gum, or walk around for the full 3 hours. It sucks. I hope you all pass!

Liz- they wouldn't even let you walk around? When I did the 3 hr test I could wander around the hospital, I just had to be back by the time I needed to do the blood draw. But I agree it does suck! FX'd they give you a pass this time. I am fully expecting to have to do the 3 hr test again this time. I think that my body is slow to digest everything I eat (it sounds weird, but my uncle had this problem too). I guess I will see in 10 weeks or so.


----------



## jessy1101

Kim?????????????? NEWS?????????????????????????????

Liz beurkkkk i got my blood levels checked on wednesday with about a freakin million different tests done they took 8 vials so i was kinda icky after that...hopefully they wont find anything..althought i havent heard back yet so usualy if it's really scary they let u know right away.


----------



## jkb11

It was negative:( I will try again in the am I had like 4 hrs of no intake and holding urine. Has any of y'all with bfp had it go back to negative but be positive I can't remember.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> It was negative:( I will try again in the am I had like 4 hrs of no intake and holding urine. Has any of y'all with bfp had it go back to negative but be positive I can't remember.

U didnt use a FRER this time right? It was just a cheapy?


----------



## jessy1101

Very gorgeous furniture Lisette!! Me likes bunches and bunches!


----------



## jkb11

Just a cheapie. But they are suppose to be 25 miu


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> It was negative:( I will try again in the am I had like 4 hrs of no intake and holding urine. Has any of y'all with bfp had it go back to negative but be positive I can't remember.
> 
> U didnt use a FRER this time right? It was just a cheapy?Click to expand...


----------



## Twinkie210

It could be the sensitivity of the test. I always used the same brand of tests, so mine never went negative, but if the one you used was like a FRER, it may be picking up HCG as early as 12miu, where some of the cheapy test don't pick up HCG until 50... My first beta was only 30 and a I got a BFP the day before on a FRER, but a BFN on the digi test the same day.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Just a cheapie. But they are suppose to be 25 miu
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> It was negative:( I will try again in the am I had like 4 hrs of no intake and holding urine. Has any of y'all with bfp had it go back to negative but be positive I can't remember.
> 
> U didnt use a FRER this time right? It was just a cheapy?Click to expand...Click to expand...

I dont think it's sensitive enough. I used at cheapy at 11dpo in the morning and my line was extremely faint like yours. Used a FRER at 3pm and it was super duper dark!! I definetly suggest a FRER for ur next POAS time! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Thanks stace. I guess time will tell.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

NEVER test with a cheapie when in doubt. 
Jessy remember when u did yours, the cheapie one, NO LINE appeared before like an hour after and then you took the FRER and bam there was one.

Kim take the same brand of tests and compare the line- on the invert, there was too much of a line to be just an evap. (just in case, were your tests expired?

Lisette, wow you and hubby definitly look 10 years younger!!! My clomid is making me have mood swings...I feel pms'y without the right week.lol

Rachael when do you plan on testing?

Damn my cycle is long...Its like it feels long when you look at it day by day (I'm just CD6) but then at then at the end I'll be like woah it went fast...Grrrr


----------



## jessy1101

Yuppp that cheapy was a biatch...after the 10 min wait i was convinced dayummm nope nuttin...go back an hour letter and woahh i can see a line..do a FRER and line appears as my pee is going threw it...cheapies and evillll


----------



## jkb11

Thanks Mel and Jess. I will prob go get a frer.


----------



## lauren10

hi girls....have to leave work to get DD now, I'll update on the psychic later....but....KIM! I also def see a line in that second picture!!! I'm excited...!!!!!!!! I think we all had gut feelings on the negative side just because of what we've been through...so I don't trust your gut feeling. :) I'll check back for an update!!! xxxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kim I agree with Lauren, we're all a little jaded and its totally understandable....keeping all my bit crossed, try again with FMU tmmr! Wish I could fast forward time for you sweetie :hugs: I really do have a good feeling though....

Mel sorry to hear about the mood swings sweetie!

Kris you are absolutely right, I'm sooo sorry...very flighty with remembing stuff these days! Hope the food aversion starts to let up hun :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Definetly got a good feeling for u tomorrow Kim. I honestly believe this is really ur bfp and am super duper positive for u!!!

Yessssssss the day is almost ovaaaaaaaaaaaaa. We're having grilled chicken brochettes for dinner and my mouth is wathering just thinking bout it..mhhmm...


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Its watering now Jess but at 8pm it'll be in toilet water....lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey guys, i hope all is well sorry i havent checked in in a while.

i hope all is good, how are all of you feeling and whats going on??

miss you xo


----------



## jkb11

Hey Lisa!!!!! Miss you so much girlie. Hope your doing good sweetie!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey kim, i miss you!!!!

how is everything in your cycle? whats goin on??

i just got a positive opk today. i saw my dr last thursday and he said to ttc w no meds bc my period was like 4 days of light spotting not to use clomid go natural, i texted him that monday and he said to wait til next cycle, and i was kinda like wtf, if i didnt text him we wudda been trying anyway so we are going on it this month...im nervous but im sick of freakin waiting, im sure everything will be fine if i get preg from my research and etc, plus i will call my office for progesterone rx too, and ill be taking that after o--first bd of the month start tonight.

could find out on mothers day, would be nice bc i have been completely dreading the day ANOTHER reminder u know xxox

lisette, kris, jess, liz, rach everyone hows it going?


----------



## jkb11

Aww good luck girl! I know it will happen for you! I do feel like you will have multiples!!! Girl I'm a mess right now.... I may have gotten a positive test this am but I am really doubtful ! I retested with a cheapie and it was a bfn! So just bought frer and will retest tomorrow. Af is 8 days late but I never got a pos opk this month so I stopped testing cd 24. Ugh so who knows. Like you said I too hate the waiting game. 


keepthefaithx said:


> hey kim, i miss you!!!!
> 
> how is everything in your cycle? whats goin on??
> 
> i just got a positive opk today. i saw my dr last thursday and he said to ttc w no meds bc my period was like 4 days of light spotting not to use clomid go natural, i texted him that monday and he said to wait til next cycle, and i was kinda like wtf, if i didnt text him we wudda been trying anyway so we are going on it this month...im nervous but im sick of freakin waiting, im sure everything will be fine if i get preg from my research and etc, plus i will call my office for progesterone rx too, and ill be taking that after o--first bd of the month start tonight.
> 
> could find out on mothers day, would be nice bc i have been completely dreading the day ANOTHER reminder u know xxox
> 
> lisette, kris, jess, liz, rach everyone hows it going?


----------



## keepthefaithx

well kim ur urine contains the highest amount of hcg in morning, so if u took one this afternoon and it was lighter that could be why. fxd for u hunni hopefully its ur bfp!

everyone on here knows i would LOVE twins but honestly i just freaking want one right now, so sick of waiting u know.

xoxoxox fxddddddddd!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hows ur lil pup doing? keeping u busy? mine is a crazy one!! love her tho so much


----------



## babydust818

Hey Lisa! I'm doing okay. AF is suppose to show up in a few days. Kinda did the 'laid back' method this month! So not expecting a BFP. After AF gets here i will be going on cycle 10 TTCAL. *sigh* It does suck to have to wait, but we will get our babies!!!! We most certainly will! <3 On a better note, i adopted a cat that was living outside under the neighbors porch. He's been living with me for a week now. He is sew kewt. He had a bunch of fur missing from his side. Took him to the vet and hes on antibiotics right now! That's about it for me. Nothing else going on. Got my fx'd for you!


----------



## jkb11

Oh my goodness I love her. She is such a handful tho and not doing the best with potty training! That's my fault tho with all the traveling back and forth. So I broke down and used one of the frer s bfn:( boo. Dh thinks the line is more grey on the first test so I'm pretty sure I'm not. Just a sucky tease. 


keepthefaithx said:


> hows ur lil pup doing? keeping u busy? mine is a crazy one!! love her tho so much


----------



## keepthefaithx

thats awsome rach, good for you!

yeah this waiting just sucks royally, im so over it....like WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

aw kim cutee, my dog is a crazy person, i came home to shit stuck all over the kitchen and rug, i almost barfed like 4343 times...freaking NASTAY...shes so cute and i love her what holy crap !!!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisa!! Omgg i miss u bunches hunny!! It s awsome too see u on here. I dont think bding this month would b a bad thing at all. It migt even be uber lucky oooooo. Fingers crossed for sure!!

Kim definetly wait till morning to get a better idea. Ur hcg will b at it s highest.

Hope everyone is having a good night! Im feelin soooo icky im just snoozing around chillin.


----------



## babydust818

So i think i may cave in and buy 1 PG test and take it tmrw? I should be 11dpo. Although i should just wait until AF should arrive. FML. My temps are good so far *fx'd*.


----------



## lauren10

do it rach!!

kim please update first thing in the morning...i'm atlantic time and up early!! :)


----------



## babydust818

I was comparing my FF chart with a girl who was PG and it's so similar.. this is hers https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Cha...1335830634;0;0ea1bacc4227bdb3b1a58c3d6089407e


----------



## jkb11

I will Lauren! 
Rach I say go for it too! Everything crossed for ya!!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Kim definitly test in the morning-> hcg will have more time to pick up and fmu is always better.

Rachael Im such a pee on a stick pusher...do it!!!!

Just had a total meltdown and put on my grandfather's music box on and starting crying like a baby...--> I'll blame it on the clomid!!! Though a lil pity me party always does some good, I feel better now!

Lisa I don't think we've spoken/written yet: Jess told me lots about you (all good though :D)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey rainbow beany wats ut name? :)

Jess i textd u earlier wanted to see how u were....

I just bd my legs are in the air as we speak haha...i had pos opk this morning and cramping around 7....i really hope we catch it bc im guna go nuts i swear

Miss u girls lauren lisette how r u


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rainbow clomid suck ass!! I took clomid estrodial and prometrium for 3 months ... Were taking a break goin natural for couple months before tryin clomid iui

I take baby aspirin to for mthfr

How long u been tryin for?


----------



## babydust818

bfn tonight


----------



## Krippy

Hi Leese...Great to see you hun! I have been really sick with this bubs and just lying low and waiting for it to pass! Saw a HB at 6.3 scan...really exciting! How are you? Miss you!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww Lisa hey, we missing you! Everything crossed for you babe xxx


----------



## lauren10

Hiya Lisa! Good luck honey...stay nice and relaxed for the bean to be!! 

Rach what are you doing taking early night-time tests! fmu baby!! it's still early xoxoxo


----------



## jkb11

Sorry rach... I'm with you mine was a bfn too. What's up with that. ..... Don't buy answer brand!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Boo to the BFNs ladies.

Lisa- it is great to see you on here! Good luck with the natural cycle!

I got DS's spring school pics back yesterday... I will try to post a pic later today or tomorrow. He is getting so big! I am going on his field trip tomorrow! Fun day for a Wednesday!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arrggghh sorry about the bfns girls :-(

Kim I don't understand whats going on with your af then? Wth eh?


----------



## keepthefaithx

good morning girls

kris thats great, very happy for you hun

em how are you doing hunni??

i could find out if im preg around mothers day...ive been dreading the day as it is..hopefully i get a nice suprise.

i had a pos opk yesterday morning and on my way home from work felt cramping at like 7 and we had sex like 9. so im hoping we werent too late, it was a last minute decision to even try this month. hopefully we get lucky....

i hope the cramping was that ovulation was to come, not is happening...ehhh who knows right?


----------



## lauren10

kim was yours neg this morning? Did you get a good frer test? it doesn't sound like an evap line you had, so hang in there!!! 

Lisa woot, hope you caught the eggy!! I'm sure it wasn't too late...sperm travels fast.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lauren i hope ur right

29 weeks..wow, thats so awsome girl

kim and rach im sorry girls :( sucks BIG time...hugs xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

im taking a cycling class with some of my girl friends today

its like spinning but the machines also go side to side and up and down, and they have a screen where you have different backrounds like up a mountain or whatever-

cant wait should be funnnnn


----------



## lauren10

That's fun Lisa! I looooove spin class...it's one of the only classes I really enjoy


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeaa im so out of shape tho, i may die..lol

its an hour and im not a "worker outer" lol

well see!

jess i just went back and saw a post u put ur dr thinks its a girl, how exciting, thats great, little charlie.

happy for u girl xo


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh sorry bout the bfn Rach but it's still early so no worries it can definetly work out!

Kim was yours a bfn this morning???? WTF?? I dont get it.i'm pretty damn sure it was a pos yesterday morning...

Leese that's awsome!! I'm trying to kick my asss back to the gym to start getting a low burn work out. I stopped at bit after finding out i was pregnant cuz i was taking protein and a booster powder too which u cant take while preg sooooo nadda for me. Trying to go back after a lil while is sooooo hard!!

It's the most useless freakin day of the week...i hate tuesdays..they just generaly suck big time..and it's raining out..which also sucks big time!!!

I'm also wondering when exactly will i have a bump?? I'm still in my size 5 skinny jeans and they are still loose...i've got my next app with my OBGYN june 1st and by then i'll be 17 and a half weeks...i was like ooo so i should have a bump next time we see eachother and he wass like actualy no..basicly if i do have a bump it's supose to be a food baby..?!??? I was like WTF??? When the hell am i supose to look pregnant?!??? This is weird...when did u guys officialy start looking preg????


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Leese!! Yupp basicly the tech told us it was 75% sure a girl..she said that she cant say 100% cuz it's so early..just that they have their own tricks at that stage one seeing what it is...

Sooo i'm not being all ooo ya for 100% sure it's a girl and she this and she that and only looking at girl things and etc. I'm still keeping both options open just in case u know? Althought the tech has said that every single time she guessed it she has never been wrong...butttt there is a first time for everything sooo let's just wait till my next u/s on the 15ht of june...only a month and a half away!! It's gonna fly by sooo fast thought i just know it..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ur so tiny jess..i looked preg at 7 weeks...lol

did u gain any weight yet at all??


----------



## keepthefaithx

What do you girls think of the name Ariana? just curious


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Lisa it's great to see you! Im feeling good & sick and my sil just told me I look pale & ill!! Got a scan mext tues so we'll see if anything's going on in there this time! Hope you caught that eggu! So are you officially in the 2ww?!

Jess I didn't look properly pg for mooooonths! Still in normal clothes at 5 months!! Then I had that awkward stage where i didn't really look pg, just like id eaten too many cakes!!! So I started wearing mat clothes then just so people would know!


----------



## jessy1101

Nope i only gained 5 out of the 8 pounds i lost. So i'm still under by 3 pounds. Althought my boobies look like they will be popping out a baby soon!!! BOO YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!! They still hurt like a mutha fuckaa thought..i thought that was supose to stop at some point around now-ish..no??

I love that name!! Ari is super duper cute nickname wise!

Emma ahhhhhh u mean i still have another 2 months to go before i get the preggy bump?? Sad....i dont think i'll look like i'm having a food baby right now since my appetite hasnt really changed. I'm not more hungry then usual or pigging out more then usual either. That will come tho i'm sure..


----------



## keepthefaithx

I REALLY HOPE I DIDNT MISS O...IM THINKING I MAY HAVE...:(

my husband loves Ariana for a girl, we are kinda debating between Ariana and Anna.

well see!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

em good luck w ur scan! thats so great i m sure this will be ur sticky bean :)


----------



## jessy1101

I'm convinced u covered it great Lisa! And i think it would be extremely awsome if u get preg this month without taking anything!! Maybe u do just need it au natural...we'll find out soon enough! And getting a bfp on mother's day?? That would be the cherry on top!!

Em i betcha cant wait for next week huh?? LOL wonder why...lolol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ariana is pretty Leese!


This is me at 16 weeks (looking v. tired haha!) and 8 months...
 



Attached Files:







16weeks.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 6









em.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## keepthefaithx

If u look online ALOT of women get preg on their clomid break. on clomid i was ovulating on figure cd 12-14. this month on no meds i got positive opk on cd 15 i hope today is o day or lastnight....so cd 15/16. compared to my before clomid ovulation day of cd24-26..

i wish we had sex on sunday night, but we didnt "know" we were trying until yesterday.... i really hope we get it...

if i get a mothers day bfp i would be the happiest girl in the world...im so tired and drained i need to catch a break!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm trying to :ignore: it at the mo Jess, had a good feeling last time & look how that turned out...So i feel like i can't trust my feelings anymore. Just gotta wait & see i guess.


----------



## jessy1101

Ya i have heard of that happening to alot of women on a clomid break.

Em i dont blame u it's hard to try and stay neutral huh?

Any more news from Kim?? I am completly lost on how it could of been a bfn after yesterday's test...


----------



## babydust818

Jess you will have a bump soon! Once that beanster starts growing.. you will too!! Seems like that happens to a lot of women after like 20 weeks. That's when they get HUGE. You will have a kewt belly soon!!!

Lisa I know a few girls named Ariana. Such a cute name. Hopefully you get a BFP on Mother's day! Would be the ideal dream huh? Good luck.

Another BFN this morning, but i honestly wasn't counting on it either. Didn't try extra hard this month. AF should be here Friday. We shall see!

Hmm so let's have a topic of the day.... Name 1 thing that all of us wouldn't know about you. It could be anything. Could be SHOCKING or just something not many know (that you don't mind sharing!)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh crap Rach i'm totaly an open book...


----------



## lauren10

Lisa I like Anna better myself, but both are pretty! 

Jessy this was me at 16.5 weeks. little bump! But I also have a 7cm fibroid baby in there too...so that always makes me look bigger :growlmad: I'll bet you'll pop out around 4-5 months because you're little. 

I find too that i seem to carry low, which leads me to have to use maternity pants sooner because the waistband is tight and can't fit below my bump!
 



Attached Files:







16.5 week.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## keepthefaithx

just took another opk, negative, we shall see...ahhhh

i think im guna count o day as today..

ill call my office and go on progesterone thursday- i guess bc of my weird spotting and short period hes bringing me down to 100mg, from 200mg.


----------



## jessy1101

Ya Lauren body wise you and I are pretty much very similiar i think. Like i was saying it just my tatas that have popped out in a gigantic pornstar way. Which i am very proud of LOLOL. But they still freakin hurt so DH cant exactly eughhh...manhandle them...like he would want to LOL. Kinda sucks then huh?

How is it possible that Jessica Simpson hasnt popped yet?????????? She's been pregnant for like 3 goddamn years jesus..


----------



## jessy1101

Count today as O day Lisa. That way tomorrow ur 1dpo and can keep track of it.


----------



## lauren10

aw, my boobs didn't get big until after I popped. what good is that?! I want to be skinny with giant boobs! i hope you're wearing a lot of skin tight low cut shirts around town.

sounds like a plan lisa. i sooooo hope this is your cycle! how is cookie doing?

Rach I can't think of anything exciting about myself to report. um....I was a cheerleader for a division 1 basketball team in college. rah, rah! I'll try to find a picture of me stunting! 

oh while i was looking i came across this picture of my husband in afghanistan. kind of hot, right?
 



Attached Files:







chrisaf.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Holy crap...U gals are chatty this morning!

Hey Lisa, Im Mélodie *jessy's friend*. Been STC for 19 months and started clomid this cycle as a last resort to just give a bosst since I O every month at cd14 and have perfect 28 day cycle. Dr's dont understand why I havent conceived yet. Had a lap/hys/blue dye on march 30th that found stage 1 endo outside uterus and on organs (Dr took it all out)= now I'm clean and giving my eggs a boost and taking baby aspirin and working out and having everything crossed (except legs) that it works. Btw I love Ariana as a name: everything that ends with an A I love its just that in french people make it sound redneckish...lol

I wish you the biggest freaken OPK+ soon....:D

Rach and Kim= Its never over before the witch shows her face. I've learned we always apply those positive thoughts to others but not to ourselves.

God I love this thread....:D


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Lauren...Oh my lucky gal! Look at that husband of yours...I have to say he does look good! Girl you must love his uniform...


----------



## jessy1101

Ok Lauren ur DH is a total hottie!! And the guitar? Ya it definetly wins even more freakin points lolol. I have most definetly been enjoying my new found boobalicious status with low cut tops. I wore this super hot black one last week...DH couldnt stop grabbing them in public! I was like dude chill the fuckk out..he was like damnit they are forcing themselves in my hands it's not my fault...ya huh whatevezzzz..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey my girlies,

Sorry I just tried to read quick cuz I've been up all night running to the bathroom :( Bllleeekkkk!!!! Feeling soooo weak and crappy this morning!!!!!!

Kim sweetie I can't believe it...keeping my prayers up for you!

Rach hunni you too...hope :af: Happy to hear how calm you are feeling about it all this cycle, really admire you girlie, i know it can't be easy :hugs:

Lisa baby I've missed you sssssssoooooooooo much!!!!!! Its awesome having you back on here and please know I've been praying for you everyday :hugs:

Good morning to everyone else, gonna try to get some food in me and hopefully chat more after lunch! Luva ya'll xxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy, I didn't have a bump with DS until 20 weeks, so you may have a couple more months. I have a nice big noticable bump at almost 18 weeks now, but everything was all stretched out from before so I popped early. Plus I have big babies (I was induced at 38.5 weeks with DS and he was almost 9lbs), so I will have a big ol' belly sooner than most LOL.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

https://perezhilton.com/2012-04-30-joe-manganiello-talks-thongs-in-new-movie-magic-mike

Oh my lord...I just drooooled all over!!! I def wouldn't hurt him...or maybe a little! :)

Magic Mike june 29th...I'm in the theater first row!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Melodie - when you say STC does it mean 'shagging to concieve'???! Do you guys even have the word 'shag' hahahaha!!!!! :haha:

mmmm i love a guy who can play guitar!

Ermmmm Rach i don't really know...er....what's yours?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mel there is way too much hair going on there for me hahaha!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Nice to meet you melodie!!!!!

I got a positive opk yesterday morning, had a negative one the day before that at 5pm, so im hoping i caught the eggy, today was negative so i guess my surge is over so i will count today as o day..just to be safe bc i go on prometrium after o.

I will start it thursday/fri no sure yet!

Whats stc? Sorry neva heard of that one

isnt it so frustrating omggggggggg

u speak french to like jessy? Cooool i know a little italian, can understand it tho- speaking it a dif story..hahah


----------



## keepthefaithx

okay i just saw tom hardy in warrior omg what a hottie patotie, u know him em hes from around where you are no??

soo cute omgggg 

lauren-lookin good!!

yea really jessica simpson is freakin huge like wtf is going on w that!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisa u got anymore cookie pics for us?


----------



## keepthefaithx

wow melodie that guy has a nice bod shit!!!!

jessy likes the other guy huh w the weird ears..LMAO jess whats his name????!!!

hahahah!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i do em, at home ill try n send to my computer!!!


----------



## jkb11

Girls I have no idea why that test yesterday looked positive. I think I'm going to get a new job being the control negative for pregnancy test !lol seriously tho this is I think the 3rd false positive I have gotten. Sucks! Anyways em - the issue with my cycle is that I have pcos. But my cycles have been regular since last July ..... But I have. Even extra stressed with trying to sell home and starting the new job... Plus ttc. So I got really sucky news last week I called to set up appt with a new RE and because I changed jobs and health insurance I can't receive treatment for 1year after starting my new Job so next feb. this devastates me .... I did have 2 refills left of clomid but they are only the 50 mg and I got preggo on the 100 mg dose. So I can take myself. It do I try 2cycles at only 50 mg or do I double up and take 100mg and only have one shot. Ugh ! So stressed! And I really didn't want to take the clomid again without being followed via ultra sound very closely b/c I don't won't to have another m/c.....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Kim that's shit :growlmad: Have you got another bfn then? I don't really know anything about pcos & clomid etcso don't really know what to suggest sorry :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

I can't see any of the hot man pictures, they block it at work!!! wahhhhhh

Kim I'm so sorry honey. I still think you should check again tomorrow with an frer. hmm...that's a tough decision about the clomid. i'd jack it up to the 100 mg and try that I think, but maybe the other ladies have better advice. xxxx


----------



## Rainbowbeany

MrsMoo nah thats just a shitload of testosterone...ahahah

STC is struggling to conceive. Its the equivalent of the LTTTC here. I think Jessy's guy is Ian somerhalder from vampire diaries.

Lisa yay for the positive opk!

Kim I'm sorry about that false positive. Thats definitly sucks...I hope you can manage to get preggo natural and if not that your clomid dose will work without making you too craycray!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

https://celebrity-gossip.net/jessica-simpson/jessica-simpson-welcomes-baby-maxwell-622881

Finally......Jessica Simpson has given birth to her coffee brand Maxwell...Opps I mean her daughter!

Am I the only one that thinks Maxwell Johnson sounds like a big bad quarterback?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i mean. its not the weirdest holly wood name...lol

maxwell tina, i dont like it at all tho!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL Ian Somerhalder is a freakin hunk of man juice Lisa! He does not have weird ears!! Seriously...he's a total hottie and he does a crap load of charity work and saves animal....'sigh'...piece of him now plz..

Emma no we dont use the word shag lolol. But once again remember that dirty french lesson i gave u guys a while back? Well we use those terms instead..basicly baiser, fourré, se faire mettre etc etc. Those are more the typical sex terms in french LOLOL

Kim that freakin sucks asss big time! I dont get it cuz that test was a perfect positive! And maybe take a double dose of clomid so it comes to 100 mg?

Lisette ahhhhh i'm sorry ur feelin like crap hunny. Flu i guessing?? Soup and crackers definetly help..

Stace dayummm like huge bagangas u mean?? Totaly jelly right now!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

melodie what names do you like for boy or girl?


----------



## jessy1101

About damn time that woman popped i mean jesus...i was convinced she was freakin due before Hilary Duff damnit...i no it is not my cup of tea..errr coffee..errr baby name LOL.

But hollywood is full of whackadoodle celebs with the baby name trend sooooo ya..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette miss you girl, hope ur doing okay!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy fuck 9 pounds 13 oz...and the placenta is usualy similar size wise..so she pretty much popped out 20 pounds right there....sweet mary mother of jesus..


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls for the advice. I did use a frer this am. So I'm almost positive I'm out. I just need af to come on and get it over with.


----------



## keepthefaithx

oops maxwell drew..hm...lol


----------



## Rainbowbeany

We havent decided exacly...(I guess you do only when the baby comes out)

Boy: 
James Lafontaine (previously William but there are some many that I went with my 2nd pick)

Girl:
I really havent told anybody because I searched like crazy to find something we both liked and decided not to jinx it (since Im totally sure I'll have a girl first lol). Yeah im a bit supersticious hihi


----------



## keepthefaithx

i obviously dont care after 2 losses and a year and half of trying but i would like a boy :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

jessy1101 said:


> LOLOL Ian Somerhalder is a freakin hunk of man juice Lisa! He does not have weird ears!! Seriously...he's a total hottie and he does a crap load of charity work and saves animal....'sigh'...piece of him now plz..

^^^^that!


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> Holy fuck 9 pounds 13 oz...and the placenta is usualy similar size wise..so she pretty much popped out 20 pounds right there....sweet mary mother of jesus..

My RJ was 9 pounds 10 ounces! I know exactly how she feels! lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

I love James but names starting with J are sooo popular here... I wanted James as ds's middle name


----------



## keepthefaithx

We had a women bring in her twin boys

brian a. walsh &
brian walsh

are you serious? Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Holy crap 9lb 13oz??? I surely hope she had a C-Section. I thought I was never going to deliver DS and he was almost a 1 lb smaller! I think that is what scares me the most about delivering this baby, is the fact that I could have a 9 or 10lb baby! OUCH!


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> We had a women bring in her twin boys
> 
> brian a. walsh &
> brian walsh
> 
> are you serious? Lol

WHAT? she named both her babies the same thing? Like George Forman style?


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> We had a women bring in her twin boys
> 
> brian a. walsh &
> brian walsh
> 
> are you serious? Lol

I think the nurse should have slapped that woman while she was filling out the birth certificate! Who does that?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its like u couldnt think of one more freakin name? Uhhhhh lol
so stupid....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace when u find out what ur having?


----------



## babydust818

Lmao omg Lisa! That's so funny. Brian and Brian A. I'm surprised it's not Brian A. and Brian B. WTF! That's worse than naming your kid Phillip Phillips. WTF. People are so weird!

Lauren your man looks like he should be in a military calendar for girls! Looks sexxxxayy. When ya add that guitar it makes a man 39284 hotter! 

I saw Jsimps had her baby. Is it just me or am i weird because i'd love to carry a big baby like that! I want my baby to come out looking like a toddler LOL. I think they're SO cute with a bunch of meat on their cheeks and legs! 

As far as baby names go.. if i had a girl her name would be Aubri Elle, but i'll always call her aubrielle. I just like the Elle as a middle name.. don't ask. For a boy Bradley Andrew or maybe Anthony... idk what middle name i'd want for Anthony. Would love Andrew but Anthony Andrew sounds weird. FML.

Kim did you get a pos this morning? Is it still faint? Or did you get a BFN? That's complete BS that you have to wait. I feel so bad for you. Ugh... I can't believe that! I would be so infuriated. At least you have 2 months dose left even though it's not the right mg.


----------



## keepthefaithx

We have a richard richards & a dick dixon...lmao


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Stace when u find out what ur having?

May 16th, my Dr. is guessing another boy, but he said it wasn't based on the ultrasounds, so we will see if he is right LOL.


----------



## babydust818

that is just stupid lmao. like seriously? they couldn't browse the baby name book?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I love aubri my friend has a girl name aubree spelt this way and her middle name is sophia

i love anna, sophia, victoria, ariana...

Boy will be nicholas daniel


----------



## Twinkie210

Girl right now is Layla Marie and boy is Liam ???... but DH hasn't been consulted (not like his opinion counts for much, but I will let him weight in ;))


----------



## babydust818

Ariana Sophia, that is seeeeeew kewt!


----------



## babydust818

omgosh stace, i LOVE Liam! I was going to go with that name, but Andrew HATES it. Idk why! It's a beautiful little boys name!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liam alexander, love!


----------



## jessy1101

See that most of all ur names would be weird sounding here in french. People screw up the promounciation soooo baddly it's crazy! Like Aubri is pronounced Auuubreyyyyyy...stoopid french..

Thank god it's still Charlie Elizabeth for a little girl and Lucas..whatever lollollol we havent decided on a boy middle name yet...DH is soooo picky with that stuff it's crazy! Why r men so weird sometimes?

I dunno Rach..i'd kinda fear for my cooch u know? Popping something out that big...i mean does it really realllyyyy go back to what it was after popping out a 10 pound baby? I dunno...u gotta do a shizz load of kegels me thinks...

Hey Sarah michelle Gellar is pregnant with baby number 2! I wonder what happend really to Freddie prinze jr..he use to be the biggest heart trobe in the 90 s and all of a sudden poof u practicly dont hear about him at all anymore..sad...he use to make the best romantic comedies! She's all that...summer catch...head over heels...boys and girls..down to you...'sigh' and then he dissapeared off the radar sorta..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooo i love Layla, i wanted Layla Skye but thought it maybe a bit porn-starish??!!! Like " Hi, my name's Layla Skye. You may have seen me in such films as Shaving Ryan's Privates......"


----------



## jessy1101

Liam also a super gorgeous name..french pronounce it Lee Ammmmmmm which once again sounds weird 'sigh'.


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oooo i love Layla, i wanted Layla Skye but thought it maybe a bit porn-starish??!!! Like " Hi, my name's Layla Skye. You may have seen me in such films as Shaving Ryan's Privates......"

Meet Joe's balls..


----------



## jessy1101

Edward Penishands..

The Da vinci load..

Good will humping..

Night of the giving head...

Saturday night Beaver..

Big trouble in little vagjayjay...


----------



## jessy1101

Introducing Miss Layla Skye in Twat lies beneath and How Stella got her tube packed LOLOL just going along with u Em i love how freakin ridiculous some porn titles are! It's hilarious more then sexy jesus..


----------



## MrsMoo72

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Liam alexander, love!

LOL, DS's middle name is Alexander, so I probably won't go with that. Maybe Liam Andrew. My dad's name is John, but Liam John just doesn't go well (plus our last name is one syllable, so I need a multisyllable middle name for it to sound right). My Grandpa's middle name was Cannon, kind of unique. Also my two grandmother's maiden names were Parker and Hayden... idk. My brother's name is Kyle... Liam Kyle... It is too hard to choose!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oooo i love Layla, i wanted Layla Skye but thought it maybe a bit porn-starish??!!! Like " Hi, my name's Layla Skye. You may have seen me in such films as Shaving Ryan's Privates......"

LOL... yup could see that as a porn star name. My cousin named her girl Scarlett Rose, which to mean sounds a little stripperish...


----------



## jessy1101

Can we plz find more hilarious porn titels?? This is fun!! Maybe even some porn actors names too!


----------



## jessy1101

Chubby Funster..Dick Alnight..Connie Lingus..


----------



## jessy1101

Would u refer to a vagina or a penis as a beaver???? I'm confused about that termm...never used it so..ya....


----------



## Twinkie210

I thought it was a vagina... but I have never used that term either!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> I thought it was a vagina... but I have never used that term either!

So basicly i would have to be all sultry and like ooohh DH come eat my beaver? WTF???? As if that wouldnt ruine the goddamn mood right there :dohh::dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Stace we've been upgraded to BnB Addict just like Lauren!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I can't use most of the terms... I mean, "I want you to lick my pussy"??? Really is that a turn on to men? I would burst out laughing trying to talk dirty like that!


----------



## lauren10

ohhhh congrats ladies!!! 

beaver = vag!


----------



## jessy1101

It sounds better and sexier in french for some reason..J'veux que tu mange ma chatte has a nicer ring to it...dunno why...pussy especialy if u pronounce it pussayyyy ruins the mood too LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Hey Stace we've been upgraded to BnB Addict just like Lauren!!!

Wooo to the Hooo!


----------



## jessy1101

Crap i was just ajusting my tee shirt and caught myself gropping my boobs in my office...for no apparant reason..i am now chaneling DH..FML..


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace lmao too funny! i couldnt even say that i would die laughing so would dh...

jess- if it is a girl. middle name??? is it def charlie?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> stace lmao too funny! i couldnt even say that i would die laughing so would dh...
> 
> jess- if it is a girl. middle name??? is it def charlie?

Yuppp it's still Charlie and Elizabeth for the middle name.


----------



## MrsMoo72

The Porn Identity

Clit Eastwood


----------



## MrsMoo72

I quite like Bobby Tupper and Rammy Tupper...!


----------



## jessy1101

Hiihiii good ones Em!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fonda Cox...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Speaking of porn - i'm off to watch Vampire Diaries.....:thumbup:


----------



## lauren10

I grab my own boobs now too, they're hot! i love them.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Gosh women- I'm gone an hour and there is 6 more pages to catch up!:)

U are hilarirous with ur porn names and movies...Though I love all the names we have here, nothing crazy or anything! I love Aubri Elle...but in french that graceful pronounciation would be destroyed!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Lauren and Jessy stop it with your boob grabing...!!!! Even pregnant I dont think ill have enough...Im even afraid their small size will make it impossible to breastfeed! I have raisins instead of breasts...:( and a kardashian ass....(crying)


----------



## lauren10

Rainbowbeany said:


> Lauren and Jessy stop it with your boob grabing...!!!! Even pregnant I dont think ill have enough...Im even afraid their small size will make it impossible to breastfeed! I have raisins instead of breasts...:( and a kardashian ass....(crying)

I'm normally a B if that helps any - and with DD I was a DD (ha!) you'd be surprised how big they can get!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just saw this..lol

whats ur porn star name?!!

First Name = Name of your childhood pet
Last Name = Street you lived on growing up

mine is Teddy Ace...LMAO


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hahaha Lisa Mine would be: (my parents moved so many times and with french strees names I took the one that fit best)

Coquette Monaco


----------



## jessy1101

Pfff mine is Daisy Ryanville how uber sexy lolol

Ditto went from a B cup to currently a C cup and they are still growing baybay yaaaaaa bring it on!


----------



## keepthefaithx

melodie is the pronounced crow-kay? lol

thats a sport right? lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

my boobies got huge from weight gain and hormones of the past 3 months, i fit in a c now ahhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess ur name is fun lol


----------



## Rainbowbeany

No its Co-quette...and in french being coquette means cutsie-doe-eyed (is that a good explanation jess?).

Crow-kay...I LOVE THAT...Praise those language bariers sometimes they all make us laugh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I know and my accent is really strong so we talk SO diff...lol

i say like wata-water
flowa-flower
leada-leader...

hahaha its bad !!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hahahahh melodie :)


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i dunno why but basicly i now think ur accent is like the Long island Medium girl's accent lolol. She seems to pronounce things the same way that u do!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

I have to say--> I dont know if its because everything seems to be lining up good but I have a real good feeling these days. I think I might be preggo in the next few cycles...At least I hope that attitude doesnt go away...(Though it went south for my crying meltdown yesterday...oopsie)


----------



## jessy1101

Well Mel i think maybe ur cooch must be sending u positive vibes. Which is a good thing cuz mine was suchhh a biatch those last months leading up to my bfp...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Do u guys think I sound like Emily from friends??


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL you guys are too funny!

Mel- I had tiny boobs before DS (small A cup) and after I had him I stayed a B cup. I am now close to a C, but I am thinking I won't do much more growing until after my milk comes in.

My name would be Scruffy Wabash (yikes, I sound dirty in a bad way, LOL)

Accent wise I am from the midwest, so northerners think I have a souther accent and southerns think I have a northern accent and I don't think I have an accent at all!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Twinkie OMG *Scruffy Wabash *....If porn had nightmares, the monster would be called Scruffy Wabash....A 400lbs, full of hair, imma look like chubaca and give you foot massage....haha :D


----------



## themarshas

wow! clearly I missed a ton. But I did have problems trying not to lol at work. Thank you for the entertainment! Please do not go around asking anyone to lick your Beaver.... Beaver? REALLY? Where do sayings like that even come from?

Jessy- grabbing yourself is completely acceptable haha. My boobs are huge (for me) and impressive and I can hold them if I want too! haha.


----------



## Krippy

You girls have been busy lol! 

I would be Lady Belton!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Wow...yours sound like the leader of the pack! The Madam of porn chicas


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha! Thanks! This all made me giggle today! Thanks girlies!


----------



## babydust818

Mine would be Georgie Twelve Corners.. lmao WTF. I get a middle name!

I always grab my boobs and say disgusting stuff to Andrew. I'll say the randomest shit and he doesn't ever know what to say. I'll seriously say EVERYTHING. I don't do it to try to turn him on, i do it because it's hilarious to see his facial expressions. I can't even begin to say what i say bcz it's too crazy.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Georgie Twelve corners?!? That sounds like Santa's elf...hahah


----------



## Sweetz33

Rainbowbeany said:


> Twinkie OMG *Scruffy Wabash *....If porn had nightmares, the monster would be called Scruffy Wabash....A 400lbs, full of hair, imma look like chubaca and give you foot massage....haha :D

Oh my lord lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Although no one knows the certain origin, this has not quelled an uproar of feisty theories.

Beavers have fur and anything furry can become a vulval reference. That is certainly the origin of pussy. Pubic hair like cat&#8217;s hair may be stroked.

One jokester said that beaver = pussy because beavers eat wood. Wood and woody are synonyms for the erect penis.

Lol!!

Totally copy and pasted that!!


----------



## jessy1101

HI Sweetz!! Welcome to the madhouse/craziest kick asss thread out there!! Plz do not hesitate to say jumP in at any time! We love newcomers to share the lolz with!!

Sooooo i tested the beaver theory a while ago with DH..i was like hey baby why dont u eat my beaver. The little ******* actualy relied beaver? It smells more like tuna fish ahhhhhh i chased him all over the damn house to quick his ass grrr...for the record i do not smell like fish..it smells soapy..ummm well kinda soapy after a day of work lllolololol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess u are hylarious! Thank u for all the giggles tonight girlies! Obviously my stoopid body picked the wrong day to have me sick & miss all the fun! Lol xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace haha great name

jess ill look her up and see...lol people say i sound like im from brooklyn not long island. haha

sweetz welcome !! xoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea jess...i do sound like her omg hahahhaha


----------



## keepthefaithx

even a little more then her...lol


----------



## babydust818

Hope you feel better Lisette!

Welcome to the crazy PUPO thread sweetz!

I've always been taught that beaver means pussy. I just told Andrew "want to lick my beaver?" He goes "BEAVER? WHAT!". I said yeah my beaver. He goes "what is that". I said OMG you never heard that expression?!!? He's "idk maybe i have.. i don't remember". LMAO! So funny. 

Ugh i hate sweaty vagina. Esp when it gets so hot that it turns slimey where your creases are. Blows bubbles. That's when you kno you work too hard that day. Ugh i hate when your hair gets stuck in your buttcrack! When you're in the shower and you pull tons of hair out of your asshole. SO annoying!!!! Andrew had one wrapped around his pecker 3 times. It was one of my hairs LOL. My hair is down past the middle of my back. go figure.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Sweetz33 said:


> Although no one knows the certain origin, this has not quelled an uproar of feisty theories.
> 
> Beavers have fur and anything furry can become a vulval reference. That is certainly the origin of pussy. Pubic hair like cats hair may be stroked.
> 
> One jokester said that beaver = pussy because beavers eat wood. Wood and woody are synonyms for the erect penis.
> 
> Lol!!
> 
> Totally copy and pasted that!!

Holy shit u have a chiweenie named cookie thats my chiweenies name!!! Hows funny


----------



## Sweetz33

keepthefaithx said:


> Holy shit u have a chiweenie named cookie thats my chiweenies name!!! Hows funny

hahaha! Awesome!! It is actually my stepsons...but I take care of her all day, everyday...


----------



## jessy1101

LOL Leese so i was right accent wise??? Dayummmmm lolol.

Rach agreed! Being all sweaty icky isnt super duper fun at all. Especialy in the summer time when ur out somewhere all day and u know a shower would be nice and u cant take one cuz obviously ur not home!

I've started prepping DH for this summer in case it's a really hot one. We dont have a pool at our house so i m thinking of buying a small one...maybe not a kiddie pool teeny thing tho cuz will i fully fit in that????? Hmmmmm...

Lisette hope ur feeling tons better today hunny! Alot people here at work have been really sick too with the flu and colds...i'm like stay the fuckk away from me goddamnit LOL Last thing i need right now is getting sick as a freakin dog beurkkkkk

I'm officialy restarting going to the gym tonight!!! I've been wanting to go for a while now but i'm been tired all the freakin time. I'm still extremely tired but damnit who cares this will help with that and give me more energy. DH was all ok but...let's get ur workout approved first u know just in case...and make sure that if u start feeling bad u tell me right away and etc etc etc. I was like dude come on it's uber sweet and tons of brownie points for u but nut up man. LOLOL is that too harsh?? I dunno i'm pregnant not fucking dying...jesus...

Happy hump day everybody!!! I'm actualy in a really good place vagina wise and i want sex!! Wow...hello 13 weeks i think i love u bunches..DH will too i'm sure lolol


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 28 weeks Liz!!! I' starting to remember a bit who's new week is what day lolol..plus yours is the easiest cuz it's the same time as mine LOL we freakin rock!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Field trip day today! Whose jealous that I get hump day off work??? LOL. 

OMG, you guys were too funny yesterday! This thread is always good for a laugh!

It is going to be almost 90 degrees here today! Yikes! Glad I have a tank top that still fits.

How are all the rest of the PUPOs?

Lisette- I hope you feel better!

Rach- I totally sympathize with the sweatyness and the hair thing. Even when my hair is cut short, it is so thick and curly that it shows up in the strangest places LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Stace lucky!! The week goes by so much faster when ur off wednesday since it cuts it in half!

And wow ur getting good weather! It's dark and gross here once again..


----------



## babydust818

Jess i'm going to sound just like your DH but you should get it okay'd first! That way you know what you can and can't do. You don't wanna work out too hard on that beany! If she's anything like you then.... ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning PUPO's :wave:

Ikky and dark here today too but have a Dr's appt this afternoon so I get to leave at noon! WOOHOO!!!! Hope my Dr will be more sympathetic this time when I tell her how I've been feeling lately and my crummy work situation....not holding my breathe! Thank God sleep helped and I'm only stuffy this morning!

How's everyone else doing this hump day?

Happy 13 weeks Jessy! Definately a lucky # for ya ;) Ooooooo and official 2ns TRI!!!!!! I wanna see ya on that board now babe! xxxx

Stacie hope you have a great time with DS on the field trip today!

Welcome sweetz :)


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i've already gotten the ok from my dr and obgyn. They also told me what i can and cant do. He just wants me to also get a pregnancy work out plan from the trainer there..which i'm not sure if necessary cuz i already know what i can and cant do lolol.

Lisette hopefully u have a super duper awsome dr app!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette isnt the 2nd trimester officialy at 14 weeks????


----------



## jessy1101

My baby is the size of a peach!!! Mhhhhmmmmmm i love peaches!! They are the yummiest evaaaaa


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey PuPo LaDieS,

How's everyone this morning?

I slept soooooo well last night: don't know if it was 'cause of the bowchawowow we had D) or because I didnT wake up to pee 5 times...but dayum!!!

Last night Df was actually like ''So did I just made u a baby?!''...I'm like ''No, its not even close to my O Date!''--> His answer: ''Then why did you want sex?''

WHAT!!!!! Why did I want sex?? A girl cant wanna have sex just to have sex....AH men!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Pfff and yet when you do get it on during ur O time he accuses u of just doing it cuz it's O time and that he feels used. Men r weird.


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette where have u been buying ur maternity wear?? Thyme? I've been online shopping and it's crazy how $$$ Thyme is crappp...i really love the website Leese had showed me so i'll probably order from there later on when i actualy have a belly that i can wear mat clothes with..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess If you look at the descriptions its 0-13 and then 14-26 so really you can move ova now ;) Funny you ask about maternity wear cuz I've been sticking to Thyme and trying to get sales or use their little coupon deals....gotta say their underwear is FABULOUS!!! Worth the freakin 12$ a piece!!! I'm just about to venture to boutiques this week cuz I have 2 weddings in June plus my shower which would be nice to have a cute sundress ya know! I'll keep you posted Jess!


----------



## babydust818

HAHA funny you should say that Mel. I was told from Andrew "the only time you want to have sex is when you're O'ing". WHAT?! You're the one who is always so damn tired!! :dohh:


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol Rach gotta love our boys eh! Never quite happy!!!!

How's kitty doing? You got some pic's for us?


----------



## lauren10

hiiii girls. 
Kim any news today about AF or otherwise? 

My porn name would be Chip Estey

Emma, yes I do picture you talking like Emily on Friends! did you miss my thread a good while back where I took my shot at talking British slang? My little Bob's your uncle bit? 

which makes me thing of something else....someone from the UK corrected me once for calling them British. Said I was supposed to call them "English"....but that would be confusing because english is a language...and so...I don't know, what are your thoughts? 

Rach you made me laugh out loud with your post about hair gathering in the ass crack- i assume you meant hair from your head and that's where it gathers. so true! Although, I have a MAJOR aversion to hair not attached to the body...so I don't like talking about it. GROSS!! 

So whooping cough is going around pretty bad around here, and it's deadly to newborns so I'll have to get the vaccination at some point before I give birth. Another thing to worry about!!! I'm thinking I should wait a couple more weeks...just in case there was any complication...?? the baby would be old enough to deliver.

Jessy, Thyme maternity always has good sale stuff when you go in store. I got tons of shirts for $9 and pants for like $15. Do you have one near you?


----------



## jessy1101

Once again men are big babies who complain too damn much. See since i havent been super duper gettin down with the naked lately i try to give DH a lil mouth lovin u know? Well he has now taken to asking me all the damn time oooo soooo...u wanna maybe gimme a lil something something? I'm like uhhh...i dont really feel like it right now..i am eating/brushing teeth/half alseep etc. Yet when i pounce on him and i'm like aiight i totaly wanna give u a killer blow job right now he's like ooo...i dont really feel like it why dont u do it when i ask??????!!?? I'm like WTF??? Where is the sexy spontaneous yessss i wasnt expecting getting lucky but i am feelin with that shit?????????????????

Once again to recap...Men r fucking weird...

Lisette i've been online shopping alot on thymes and when thye have specials they are good specials. I've registered and got the card for discounts which is nice. Oooo what r u thinking for ur shower??? It's women only right? Have the invites gone out??? Deets!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yup i pretty much have 3 thyme stores beside me either from work or at home lolol. So that's nice! Althought so far i cant actualy go there cuz...i have no belly whatsoever..and the women look at me like i'm some crazy person...sad i know.

I'd also look into getting the vaccination for sure. Is it harmefull to get now? They got all my blood test results in and everything was perfect wih sugar, cholesterol, antibodies etc etc. The only thing i'm due for is my Hep B shot which the dr told me i can pretty much get it whenever i want. It's mostly in case we want to go down south tho. Which i havent really planned on doin this year due to beany getting here in nov...i dont think i'd be able to leave my newborn baby at home for a week in jan or feb..i'd feel...weird and sad and etc. So probably only next november or december depending...maybe right before coming back to work from my 1 year of mat leave or something..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good morning girls

i woke up w like 10343 zits wtf lolol

hormones fun fun!!

whats goin on everyone????


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess omg marc is nuts lolol

who turns down a "killer bj" lol


----------



## Rainbowbeany

My Df turns down a killer-bj...Im so so so INSULTED when I put on lil somethin (that covers pretty much nothing) and grab him, make those naughty stare Imma-get-u-so-hard eyes and.....................He says he wants to finish watching NCIS. WTF!!!!

But afterward whenI go to bed at 10 and his programs finish at 11 THEN he'll come in bed and manhandle me to get his sucki-sucki! My response ''F***off''


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lauren - I saw your "piss-take"!! when I got back from my hols but the moment had passed - it did make me laugh tho! And I don't sound like Emily haha!!

I am English and British coz im from England but you could be British but from Wales/Scotland iykwim!


----------



## jessy1101

I think it was payback since i was turning him down when he'd ask...damnit i'm not some robbot where it's like okkk Jes i'd like a BJ now plz and i'd be all yes master....FUCK THAT. U dont hear me going around and being like okk i'd like you to eat me out now plz. No is not an answer. Pffff....


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol, good morning Lisa :wave: how you feeling besides like a teenager :)

Lauren thank you for the add on to my list of questions to my Dr this afternoon! Anyone got any other suggestions for me to convey how freakin stressful my dam job is and how I get nasty migranes and crazy preasure to be here anyways???? ARRRGGGGGGG

Jess shower wise its gonna be June 10th cuz its when my momma can be in town and between 2 wedding weekends in June. Invites are out (I'll post a cute pic here for ya), all girlies and as for theme or decor I gotta get cracking on that so when my mom gets here in 3weeks its not a crazy rush for her. Check out this cool site my friend send me to check: https://www.ontobaby.com/category/baby-showers/


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh these hormones are really messing with me today! I had to walk out of 2 situations - one coz I nearly barfed while cleaning up poo! And then some relatives brought a poorly patient's dog in & it was licking him & his face lit up - I had to walk out coz my eyes filled up!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I sooooo wamt a baby shower! It's getting more popular here now so im gonna be dropping major hints if all goes well!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Emm :hugs: hormones are lovely aren't they!!! Definately deserve a super cute baby shower for your little rainbow beany! Send my link to H with a smiley ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Emma u totaly deserve an awsome baby shower!!!

Lisette omgggg that invite is freakin adorable!! I'm one the site right now and oooo me likey!


----------



## keepthefaithx

its funny different accents..

em do you say bloody & for drunk pissed lol

1 dpo today...ahhhhhhh i hope this is it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

are you guys getting bumps yet??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> are you guys getting bumps yet??

No :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Im getting a bump alright...From clomid making me PMS'y and wanting chocolate all the time!lol :D


----------



## lauren10

emma that's the weird thing because the guy that set me straight was from England, so he was british too right? But seemed offended by it or something! You don't sound like Emily??? who is comparable? 

Lisette, I think when you're at the doctor....right before he takes your BP...starting thinking about your boss...and all the immature and horrible things he does, and all your stresses...and really let emotion take over. I'll be you anything your BP will go up, and he'll be like ohhh Lisette, you're stressed...why don't I write you off of work early! There...easy! lol

Other ideas to tell him - you get mild chest pains and feel short of breath when he upsets you and you're concerned about the baby. And you feel your heart skipping beats. so what if it's an exaggeration a little?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Lisette a little exaggeration for a lot a good...Whats to lose! Good point Lauren...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good job lauren, I actually forgot that but it DID happen twice with heart skipping!!! Gonna go prep now, appt in half hour, wish me luck! Xxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

keepthefaithx said:


> its funny different accents..
> 
> em do you say bloody & for drunk pissed lol
> 
> 1 dpo today...ahhhhhhh i hope this is it!

Yeh I do haha!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lauren my accent is more like Sean Bean or dh says David thewliss (I have no idea who he is!)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oo I just thought of somone - Melanie brown who used to be in spice girls is from Leeds which is 10mins away from me, so our accents are pretty much the same!


----------



## keepthefaithx

em i LOVE that accent lol

did i ask u if you know tom hardy hes luscious, i just saw warrior ..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

in new york, people say like MAD to things, like mad drunk, mad stupid..lol


----------



## lauren10

I don't know all those people! how about Victoria Beckham? or Madonna - (ha...jokes...because she apparently THINKS she's british.) or Robert Pattinson? lol 

I'll bet if you put all those people together I wouldn't be able to differentiate the accents anyway. They all sound cool to me!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea apparently i heard in a movie lol

different parts of englad different accents..is that right em?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rainbowbeany said:


> Im getting a bump alright...From clomid making me PMS'y and wanting chocolate all the time!lol :D

omggg...mel before i start clomid/estrodial/prometrium i was 113. i know weight like 125....clomid is a bitch, makes u freakin hungry damnit!!!!!!!!

none of my damn jeans fit. i just wanna have maternity jeans...lmao


----------



## lauren10

I'm from Boston and we have some good slash stupid sayings and we don't pronounce our R's....and by the way, hardly any actors can do a good boston accent...they all sound ridiculous. Even the ones that are FROM boston, like Matt Damon and Mark Walbergh. Ben Affleck ususlly seems ok. The movie the Departed was BRUTAL for me to watch b/c of the accents!! They all try to sound like the Kennedy's but that's not typical Boston. Lisa do you find the same with the NY accents in the movies? or are they better. 

That's wicked pissa!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i LOVEEE boston accent so much..lol

i know matt damon/mark wahlberg/ben affleck are from boston

i find that alot of actors who try new york accents its sounds way to forced.. like calm it down a bit..hahaha

but if your from manhattan as a opposed to long island and brooklyn the accents are way diff...

im from long island but people tell me i sound like im from brooklyn, people from manhattan speak way more proper then long island/brooklyn


----------



## lauren10

that's what i find too with the boston accents in the movies...so overdone!! Jimmy Fallon does a good one even though he's from NY!


----------



## jessy1101

I find Canadians dont really have accents...i'm perfectly bilingual so when i speak french or english i dont really have an accent..i do know others tho that are french and while speaking english u definetly know they are french lolol. 

Ahhhhh i cant wait to go home!!!

Lisette news from ur app???


----------



## lauren10

oh I find Canadians have accents!!! Especially the Maritimers...Cape Bretoners and Newfies...forget it! Not everyone does though.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i guess a little jess. i dont notice much of a different then like "regular" accent lol

from like celebrities and stuff haha

im so sleepy cant wait to go homeeeeeeeee


----------



## keepthefaithx

did you ever go to france jess?


----------



## babydust818

Speaking of accents.. since i grew in upstate New York we had a long of slang as you do Lisa. When i moved here to Indiana.. OMG. What a bunch of hillbillies!! When they say they're going to throw something away they say.. "pitch it". I'm like what?! Instead of saying i figured, they say "i gathered that". So weird.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol rach upstate accent is very different tho from me, my sister when to school upstate and they are alot more proper then us, to me, dont have an accent at all..they just speak correctly lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i gathered that...hahahah

i figya'd that....HAHHAA


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> Rainbowbeany said:
> 
> 
> Im getting a bump alright...From clomid making me PMS'y and wanting chocolate all the time!lol :D
> 
> omggg...mel before i start clomid/estrodial/prometrium i was 113. i know weight like 125....clomid is a bitch, makes u freakin hungry damnit!!!!!!!!
> 
> none of my damn jeans fit. i just wanna have maternity jeans...lmaoClick to expand...

Damn right...The thing is I ate half my sandwich and wanted to vomit I was so full...30 mins later I had hugggge ice cream craving (which im more salty than sweets so its a surprise to me) and Im eating Cookie dough ice cream...

Sandwich no...Ice cream yes! Before my lap and clomid I was 106lbs, I'm now 111lbs! Gotta be careful...


----------



## Rainbowbeany

English Canadians don't really have any accents, but we have slangs or intonetions like ''eh'' and stuff like that...I'm canadian and I think its annoying sometimes! :D


----------



## keepthefaithx

mel are you monitored w ultrasounds and do you get the ovidrel shot to release eggs? and if so how many mature follicles have you gotten?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think clomid really dried me out...it can do that....

we had sex perfect timing all 3 months, and 2 mature follies that released every month and still bfn's....


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> did you ever go to france jess?

Yup!! We went to paris and amsterdam for over 3 weeks! OMG the french there are soooo freakin rude it's crazy!! And their french is not like our french at all..the accent is wayyy off the deep end and the way te talk compared to them is differnet...the slang too omggggg....

Quebec french people tend to swear alot while talking...myself included..i love saying tabarnak, esti de calisse, crisse, sti...pretty much all the time...it's like ponctuation for me lololol. Nahh i'm not that bad..but we do use lots of swear words.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> i think clomid really dried me out...it can do that....
> 
> we had sex perfect timing all 3 months, and 2 mature follies that released every month and still bfn's....

Hey there: I technically don't have any trouble O'ing on my own. Every 14 days of perfect 28 day cycle every cycle. I'm not monitored nor do I have shots since the Dr gave me the clomid to try and give the egg the boost it may need. After the lap and with clomid its our last resort before further treatments.

Dr said I didnt need monitoring since I o'd on my own and all it could do (since im on the smallest dose) was to make me O more than one egg or a bigger/better O which I'm up for.

When I went for my HSG I had 11 follicle on left and 14 on the right.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> i think clomid really dried me out...it can do that....
> 
> we had sex perfect timing all 3 months, and 2 mature follies that released every month and still bfn's....

Are you using preseed? I'm afraid its drying me too though I drink so much water I wonder how it can happen...We're def gonna use preseed!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,
All done at the Dr...annoyed once again, everything I said got a response of "yup" "normal" or " well its part of pg"!!! Aarrrrggggg and for stress & work stuff u can try a csst complaint which basically comes in causes a huge stink just to make sure my work environment is clean & im getting my due breaks! Yea sure great idea!!! Oh and don't worry baby is fine...I mean women have been pg through war & much more stressful situtations!!! Bblleeekkk anyways baby is looking good & BIG she says so ill get another u/s at 32weeks to see how big exactly! Eeekkkk Heart rate was only between 130-140 this time (always 150-160) ussually but she says its fine, diffrent heart rates at diff times of day! And it took what felt like forever to find it :(


----------



## Rainbowbeany

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girls,
> All done at the Dr...annoyed once again, everything I said got a response of "yup" "normal" or " well its part of pg"!!! Aarrrrggggg and for stress & work stuff u can try a csst complaint which basically comes in causes a huge stink just to make sure my work environment is clean & im getting my due breaks! Yea sure great idea!!! Oh and don't worry baby is fine...I mean women have been pg through war & much more stressful situtations!!! Bblleeekkk anyways baby is looking good & BIG she says so ill get another u/s at 32weeks to see how big exactly! Eeekkkk Heart rate was only between 130-140 this time (always 150-160) ussually but she says its fine, diffrent heart rates at diff times of day! And it took what felt like forever to find it :(

Hey you heard the heartbeat and 130-140 is still great! Soak up your baby's energy and (tell him not to hit the 10 bs mark):D

Im sorry for Dr being just ''yup'' and ''normal'' almost dismissing your state. I hope you can manage a healthy environment up until u give birth


----------



## babydust818

Lisette asked for a pic of Jaxon. Here it is.
 



Attached Files:







jaxon2.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsMoo72

Glad baby doing well Lisette! Have you checked August PAL thread - sad news :cry:


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> Lisette asked for a pic of Jaxon. Here it is.

SO cute! Adorable....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Rach he is such a cutie! Looks like he likes having you as his mummy!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Super cute Rach, thanks formaking me smile :)

Emm I'm gonna check now...I'm scared...can't handle the sadness with two of the girls being sooo close to scary situations :(


----------



## crystalclaro

babydust818 said:


> Lisette asked for a pic of Jaxon. Here it is.

oh my gosh he looks just like the kitty we use to have his name was "maio maio" it means cat in cantonese ... hahahah he was adopted by my daughters godfather because we had to move


----------



## babydust818

Awh thanks everyone :) He is sewww kewt.


----------



## themarshas

Cute kitty! 
Sorry, I've been away all day but I love to catch up on all the things I miss. Fairly entertaining. 

As for DH and BJ. If he said no when I was ready and willing then I would consider him a great fool and basically be like don't even try it when he decided he was in the mood. Dead man walking!

I'm not gonna lie, I'm totally NOT into accents. Unless you're uber cute and can get away with one I just find them annoying. Around Vermont there are several different accents- mostly just people being lazy bums and not fully pronouncing words which I hate. Like people tend to not pronounce T's. Canadians most definitely have an accent which is fine, however, I hope that all you Canadian girlies can drive. That is my biggest problem with living so close to the boarder. It's universally accepted her that Canadians can't drive haha. Sorry! Bostonians definitely have an accent and upstate NYer's have an accent that includes changing names like Rochester into Ra-chesta. Interesting how we can all live so close and speak so differently...

Lisette- glad the little one is growing well and hope you're feeling better. Hopefully the work situation will smooth out.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Its funny because when we go in the United states (Went to boston and NY) we find that its americans that drives like craycray...lol :D


----------



## jkb11

Wow I needed the laugh from the stripper names. So I guess I would be misty meadow wood!!! I got wood in my name. Lol. Still no af I may test tomorrow I know it will be negative tho. But if it's negative Im thinking I might treat myself to a lip enhancement. Seriously. I have been wanting it forever and I figure why not!!?
Lisette glad your sweet girl checked out good. Sorry your still having boss issues. Rach jax is such a sweet kitty. Oh yeah in case y'all haven't already figured it out I have the all around sweet sexy southern accent!!! Lol.


----------



## lauren10

Kim you would HAVE to do a before and after shot for us!!! I still have hope for a bfp girl! 

Rach Jaxon is a sweety!! how is his wound healing? 

oh us Bostonians drive like maniacs for sure...but you have to!! I find the best defense is a good offense...haha. Canadians are ok driving, but a lot of Sunday driving on the weekend. Move it! Pedestrians piss me off big time in Fredericton though. THEY DON'T LOOK BEFORE THEY CROSS!! and granted, they're in a crosswalk, but what if the driver didn't see them? If that was Boston you'd get run down and they'd just keep going, lol. Even walkers should have responsibility! 

I like the Southern US accents. I'm fixin' to get some grits y'all!


----------



## jkb11

"go get yall's grits from the buggy. I'm just gonna grab my pocketbook and cut off the lights. Lol! Gotta love the south! The. Ad thing is I had no idea how southerners were different until I went to Hawaii for school when I was 18. They had us stand up at a microphone one by one and introduce ourselves. And of course I started by saying "hey y'all my name is Kimberly" well of course everybody started laughing and I had no idea why. I thought my sundress was stuck in my thong until this guy says " we don't say y'all". 
So my test this am was negative.have I ever mentioned I hate my af!!!!


lauren10 said:


> Kim you would HAVE to do a before and after shot for us!!! I still have hope for a bfp girl!
> 
> Rach Jaxon is a sweety!! how is his wound healing?
> 
> oh us Bostonians drive like maniacs for sure...but you have to!! I find the best defense is a good offense...haha. Canadians are ok driving, but a lot of Sunday driving on the weekend. Move it! Pedestrians piss me off big time in Fredericton though. THEY DON'T LOOK BEFORE THEY CROSS!! and granted, they're in a crosswalk, but what if the driver didn't see them? If that was Boston you'd get run down and they'd just keep going, lol. Even walkers should have responsibility!
> 
> I like the Southern US accents. I'm fixin' to get some grits y'all!


----------



## lauren10

I love the Carolinas...the best weather!! We did a week on the Outer Banks with my family and it was awesome...I think we were in Duck. Beautiful! we'd sit out on the deck in the morning and you could see dolphins swimming off the shore. ahhhh. i want to live like that some day! 

Kim!! I hate your AF too!!!! :(


----------



## Sweetz33

jkb11 said:


> "go get yall's grits from the buggy. I'm just gonna grab my pocketbook and cut off the lights. Lol! Gotta love the south! The. Ad thing is I had no idea how southerners were different until I went to Hawaii for school when I was 18. They had us stand up at a microphone one by one and introduce ourselves. And of course I started by saying "hey y'all my name is Kimberly" well of course everybody started laughing and I had no idea why. I thought my sundress was stuck in my thong until this guy says " we don't say y'all".
> So my test this am was negative.have I ever mentioned I hate my af!!!!
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> Kim you would HAVE to do a before and after shot for us!!! I still have hope for a bfp girl!
> 
> Rach Jaxon is a sweety!! how is his wound healing?
> 
> oh us Bostonians drive like maniacs for sure...but you have to!! I find the best defense is a good offense...haha. Canadians are ok driving, but a lot of Sunday driving on the weekend. Move it! Pedestrians piss me off big time in Fredericton though. THEY DON'T LOOK BEFORE THEY CROSS!! and granted, they're in a crosswalk, but what if the driver didn't see them? If that was Boston you'd get run down and they'd just keep going, lol. Even walkers should have responsibility!
> 
> I like the Southern US accents. I'm fixin' to get some grits y'all!Click to expand...

I never knew I spoke funny to be honest until I met my DH's brother. They are puerto ricans from Brooklyn so I thought they sounded funny...I am originally from Boston but never had the cah accent. Well...when I am overtired it sneaks out. I am a southern bell by relocation. I say y'all....I eat grits, fried okra and my collards...I have on more then one occasion had me some chicken and waffles lol! His brother described my accent like so... You sound like a redneck mixed with a Bostonian...have the manners of a southerner but the spunk of a new Yorker. Hmm....lol...I guess that is a good thing right? It is even worse when I speak spanish with a southern accent. Now *that* gives everyone a chuckle. My nickname at work is "gringo Latina" aka white latin girl! :haha: I guess living I the mountains of NC will do that to ya! I now live in FL which I don't consider the south bc there are so many dang northeners here...it's hard to find an actual "locally bred Floridian" these days. (go Bosox!) hehe


----------



## themarshas

Bostonians and Ny'ers do drive crazy. But if you lived in those cities you would too. I guess I just accept that Massholes (a loving nickname for all those from Massachussetts) drive crazy. However, in VT we drive normal and about 10 miles an hour over the speed limit at all times... unless you have a crappy car that can't handle higher speeds haha. My main complaint is that Canadians always hug the center line and my DH will hug it right back if you don't move over. Ooo Men! And they have a tendency on the interstate to drive in the left lane. In VT the left lane is ONLY for passing. Once you pass, you move to the right lane (aka get out of the way!). It's apparently not the case most places.

On another note, we went to the outer banks last year and it was gorgeous! So pretty and relaxing


----------



## lauren10

oh where in Boston are you from Sweetz? I grew up on the South Shore 
My aunt is similar to you...she grew up in downtown Boston but has lived in Georgia for years...so she's all mixed up accent wise! 

I remember asking a waitress down south once, what are hush puppies...she's like....what???? and the funny thing is she didn't know how to describe it. She was like...uh, it's a fried ball of....fry. 

haha pretty much!!!


----------



## lauren10

Yeah i'm with you liz on the driving in the passing lane! 

In the greater boston area, any lane is pretty much free game and you better go fast if there isn't stopped traffic. And driving in the breakdown lane is permitted during morning and evening rush hour on 95. It's chaos!!! Everyone is in a hurry!! Makes me appreciate not being in traffic every day now!


----------



## Sweetz33

lauren10 said:


> oh where in Boston are you from Sweetz? I grew up on the South Shore
> My aunt is similar to you...she grew up in downtown Boston but has lived in Georgia for years...so she's all mixed up accent wise!
> 
> I remember asking a waitress down south once, what are hush puppies...she's like....what???? and the funny thing is she didn't know how to describe it. She was like...uh, it's a fried ball of....fry.
> 
> haha pretty much!!!

Roflmao! Yeah..hush puppies...down south they are not loafers haha they are actually scrumptious balls of cornbread fried to yummy goodness. *drool* I remember when I first moved to NC well over a decade ago I was like "What is sweet tea?" the waitress looked at me like I was on drugs. so she just gave me a glass and I was on a sugar high after one gulp! Growing up in MA tea was always "unsweet" but funny thing...now I can only drink sweet tea and am addicted to it!

I grew up in the tiny speck between Wellesley and Framingham...the place only known for its mall. That little stretch on rt. 9 that you will miss if you blink...yup...I lived in Natick! Lol!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette ahhh sorry ur DR was an ass. And i agree bringing in the CSST for that stuff would definetly cause a lot of poo lol. Ur boss would probably freak!

Kim seriously ur AF is being a pain in the ass....

Rach that kitty is soooo cute!! He looks so happy too!!

How is y'all today? Work here is crazy and i have a huge meeting this pm sooo hopefully my day will fly by! It's once again extremely gross weather wise tho...boooo!! And tonight is VD Smolderhalder night mmmhhmmmmmmm that makes me very happy in my loins LOLOL.


----------



## lauren10

Sweetz33 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> oh where in Boston are you from Sweetz? I grew up on the South Shore
> My aunt is similar to you...she grew up in downtown Boston but has lived in Georgia for years...so she's all mixed up accent wise!
> 
> I remember asking a waitress down south once, what are hush puppies...she's like....what???? and the funny thing is she didn't know how to describe it. She was like...uh, it's a fried ball of....fry.
> 
> haha pretty much!!!
> 
> Roflmao! Yeah..hush puppies...down south they are not loafers haha they are actually scrumptious balls of cornbread fried to yummy goodness. *drool* I remember when I first moved to NC well over a decade ago I was like "What is sweet tea?" the waitress looked at me like I was on drugs. so she just gave me a glass and I was on a sugar high after one gulp! Growing up in MA tea was always "unsweet" but funny thing...now I can only drink sweet tea and am addicted to it!
> 
> I grew up in the tiny speck between Wellesley and Framingham...the place only known for its mall. That little stretch on rt. 9 that you will miss if you blink...yup...I lived in Natick! Lol!Click to expand...

Oh...I worked in Framingham! I like that area, lots of shopping and restaurants. We used to frequent the Chicken Bone...yum!! 

I grew up in Canton...very small town!!! 

The weather is supposed to be awesome here this week too, but then of course rain on the weekend!!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

lauren10 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> oh where in Boston are you from Sweetz? I grew up on the South Shore
> My aunt is similar to you...she grew up in downtown Boston but has lived in Georgia for years...so she's all mixed up accent wise!
> 
> I remember asking a waitress down south once, what are hush puppies...she's like....what???? and the funny thing is she didn't know how to describe it. She was like...uh, it's a fried ball of....fry.
> 
> haha pretty much!!!
> 
> Roflmao! Yeah..hush puppies...down south they are not loafers haha they are actually scrumptious balls of cornbread fried to yummy goodness. *drool* I remember when I first moved to NC well over a decade ago I was like "What is sweet tea?" the waitress looked at me like I was on drugs. so she just gave me a glass and I was on a sugar high after one gulp! Growing up in MA tea was always "unsweet" but funny thing...now I can only drink sweet tea and am addicted to it!
> 
> I grew up in the tiny speck between Wellesley and Framingham...the place only known for its mall. That little stretch on rt. 9 that you will miss if you blink...yup...I lived in Natick! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...I worked in Framingham! I like that area, lots of shopping and restaurants. We used to frequent the Chicken Bone...yum!!
> 
> I grew up in Canton...very small town!!!
> 
> The weather is supposed to be awesome here this week too, but then of course rain on the weekend!!!!Click to expand...

I know Canton! I was born I. Soughton! Wow! Small world!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Oh my lord...I Can't get this Shaggy ''It wasnt me'' song out of my head! I don't even know why I remembered that but dayum its a catchy beat:

''Honey came in and she caught me red-handed
Creeping with the girl next door
Picture this, we were both caught making love on the bathroom floor...''


----------



## Sweetz33

Rainbowbeany said:


> Oh my lord...I Can't get this Shaggy ''It wasnt me'' song out of my head! I don't even know why I remembered that but dayum its a catchy beat:
> 
> ''Honey came in and she caught me red-handed
> Creeping with the girl next door
> Picture this, we were both caught making love on the bathroom floor...''

Hahaha! Damnit....now it's in my head... :dohh:


----------



## lauren10

Sweetz33 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> oh where in Boston are you from Sweetz? I grew up on the South Shore
> My aunt is similar to you...she grew up in downtown Boston but has lived in Georgia for years...so she's all mixed up accent wise!
> 
> I remember asking a waitress down south once, what are hush puppies...she's like....what???? and the funny thing is she didn't know how to describe it. She was like...uh, it's a fried ball of....fry.
> 
> haha pretty much!!!
> 
> Roflmao! Yeah..hush puppies...down south they are not loafers haha they are actually scrumptious balls of cornbread fried to yummy goodness. *drool* I remember when I first moved to NC well over a decade ago I was like "What is sweet tea?" the waitress looked at me like I was on drugs. so she just gave me a glass and I was on a sugar high after one gulp! Growing up in MA tea was always "unsweet" but funny thing...now I can only drink sweet tea and am addicted to it!
> 
> I grew up in the tiny speck between Wellesley and Framingham...the place only known for its mall. That little stretch on rt. 9 that you will miss if you blink...yup...I lived in Natick! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...I worked in Framingham! I like that area, lots of shopping and restaurants. We used to frequent the Chicken Bone...yum!!
> 
> I grew up in Canton...very small town!!!
> 
> The weather is supposed to be awesome here this week too, but then of course rain on the weekend!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know Canton! I was born I. Soughton! Wow! Small world!Click to expand...

No way!!! oohhh we're high school rivals!! lol


----------



## lauren10

Rainbowbeany said:


> Oh my lord...I Can't get this Shaggy ''It wasnt me'' song out of my head! I don't even know why I remembered that but dayum its a catchy beat:
> 
> ''Honey came in and she caught me red-handed
> Creeping with the girl next door
> Picture this, we were both caught making love on the bathroom floor...''

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks a lot Mel!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## babydust818

LOL a fried ball of fry. That's funny! I had no idea what hush puppies were either until i moved to Indiana. They sell them at long john silvers. Also put them out on the buffet at golden corral. They're good in my opinion! I love the south. Andrew's mom lives in South Carolina. When i go down there i always here them say "i'm fixing to go to the store." "oh yes i reckon". So cute! I love their accent. It only takes a few days down there to start picking it up!


----------



## Sweetz33

lauren10 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> oh where in Boston are you from Sweetz? I grew up on the South Shore
> My aunt is similar to you...she grew up in downtown Boston but has lived in Georgia for years...so she's all mixed up accent wise!
> 
> I remember asking a waitress down south once, what are hush puppies...she's like....what???? and the funny thing is she didn't know how to describe it. She was like...uh, it's a fried ball of....fry.
> 
> haha pretty much!!!
> 
> Roflmao! Yeah..hush puppies...down south they are not loafers haha they are actually scrumptious balls of cornbread fried to yummy goodness. *drool* I remember when I first moved to NC well over a decade ago I was like "What is sweet tea?" the waitress looked at me like I was on drugs. so she just gave me a glass and I was on a sugar high after one gulp! Growing up in MA tea was always "unsweet" but funny thing...now I can only drink sweet tea and am addicted to it!
> 
> I grew up in the tiny speck between Wellesley and Framingham...the place only known for its mall. That little stretch on rt. 9 that you will miss if you blink...yup...I lived in Natick! Lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...I worked in Framingham! I like that area, lots of shopping and restaurants. We used to frequent the Chicken Bone...yum!!
> 
> I grew up in Canton...very small town!!!
> 
> The weather is supposed to be awesome here this week too, but then of course rain on the weekend!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know Canton! I was born I. Soughton! Wow! Small world!Click to expand...
> 
> No way!!! oohhh we're high school rivals!! lolClick to expand...

I moved to Natick before school hehe go redmen!


----------



## Sweetz33

babydust818 said:


> LOL a fried ball of fry. That's funny! I had no idea what hush puppies were either until i moved to Indiana. They sell them at long john silvers. Also put them out on the buffet at golden corral. They're good in my opinion! I love the south. Andrew's mom lives in South Carolina. When i go down there i always here them say "i'm fixing to go to the store." "oh yes i reckon". So cute! I love their accent. It only takes a few days down there to start picking it up!

Once it gets in there...it be stuck y'all! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

Pfff Mel that's totaly the tame version of the song...the more vulgar one is better LOLOLOL.

Dirty dancing song of the day is Choke me, spank me, pull my hair -Xzibit. If u guys havent heard that song then u must listen...i'd love to preform a striptease to this if i wasnt a completly chicken shit who would only end up laughing my ass off the whole time...there goes the sexyness outta that..


----------



## Sweetz33

jessy1101 said:


> Pfff Mel that's totaly the tame version of the song...the more vulgar one is better LOLOLOL.
> 
> Dirty dancing song of the day is Choke me, spank me, pull my hair -Xzibit. If u guys havent heard that song then u must listen...i'd love to preform a striptease to this if i wasnt a completly chicken shit who would only end up laughing my ass off the whole time...there goes the sexyness outta that..

Roflmao! I freaked out my stepson bc I had the unedited version of the whisper song remix... I was driving him to school and he was like "damn mom?! Wtf?!" I think bc I knew all the lyrics and was singing along bwahaahaha!


----------



## lauren10

Oh and I lovvvve saying "eh". It's not natural for me, but I force it whenever possible. I also looove Toonies. I hoard them. They're pretty. 

These are other Canadian things that were new to me...

say "beer" as plural for beer "I had 10 beer" 
a two-four is a case (24) of beer and a case to my DH is 12 beers. 
the way they order coffee - a double-double - (we would say extra-extra)
someone being a sook or sookie - cry baby
never heard of a Donair or Poutine before I came here. 
Pop - for soda 
Toque - for winter hat
"give 'er" Go for it
Fill your boots - go for it/suit yourself
they call everyone buddy - "So Buddy turns and says to me..."
b'ye - "How's she going b'ye?"
And...I didnt' know who Red Green was. silly me.

Language barrier!! lol


----------



## lauren10

I always wanted to secretly be a stripper for a night. is that weird?


----------



## Sweetz33

Ok I admit it...watching Steve Wilkos show....and I swear to God that I hate it when they are in a really tense spot in an emotional story and the go to freaking commercial! :growlmad:


----------



## Sweetz33

Back in the day I was a stripper....then I had a kid :haha:


----------



## Rainbowbeany

My best striptease song for Df is Lick by Joi:--> its so sexy and sensual and those words...Damn!

I lose all control
When you grab a hold
And you do your trick
I love it when you lick

Lick

You've got lock and key
Every part of me
Know what makes me tick
I love it when you lick

Lick

I'll put my heels on for you baby
The ones that wrap all around my leg
Your every touch excites me 
And damnit I aint too proud to beg
And even when you're not around me
The tingling just won't go away
Don't make my body wait no longer
*Because this pussycat's ready to play play play play play*


----------



## jessy1101

Yaaa that's a sensual strip tease..this is a nasty ass i wanna fuck you strip tease song LOL

[Xzibit]
Cinnamon, with a taste of honey, it ain't funny
When she walk in the room, I can't help actin a fool
I know what she like, she act right
She act like she ain't gon' survive the night
without my dick all up in her ass, so quick, so fast
I see her twin towers and I'm ready to crash
Walk around naked witcha beautiful ass
Who the fuck taught ya how to move that fast?
It took time to perfect the stroke, by any note
Maybe we really don't need to drink and smoke
And just try a new position, perfect your dick kissin
Bang on your G-spot 'til your (voice is missin)

[Interlude: Xzibit - repeat 2X]
I don't want to love, you
I just want to fuck, you
You should bring your friends, through
I'll fuck you and them, too

[Chorus]

[Xzibit]
I work hard when I'm breakin your back, my lil' nyphomaniac
Suck it, swallow it, down the hatch
It ain't a game when she givin me brain, she doin her thang
I'm up all night but I never complain
I don't, waste no time with pick-up lines
I just, look in her eyes and read the signs
A lot of dudes wanna pull on her arm
Cause her ass and titties light up a room like a major city
Just look how she fit in them jeans, it ain't fair
She get off too quick, when I pull on her hair
I'm the only nigga that can take you there
I ain't the only one fuckin and I don't care!
She come through with a couple of friends, a couple bottles of gin
And then, that's where the party begins
And I'm the only nigga that's around for blocks
Baby get on top, and don't you stop!


----------



## Sweetz33

Says he wants you
He says he needs you
It's real talk, then why not make him wait for you
If he really wants you
If he really needs you
Really got to have you
Take your time and feel him out
When he's a good boy
I mean a really really good boy
Why not let him lay with you
That's when you give it to him good

[Chorus:]
Dip it low
Pick it up slow
Roll it all around
Poke it out let your back roll
Pop pop pop that thing
Ima show you how to make your man say "Ooo" 
Dip it low
Pick it up slow
Roll it all around
Poke it out let your back roll
Pop pop pop that thing
Ima show you how to make your man say "Ooo" 

You getting bold
He growin' cold
It's just the symptoms of young love
Growin' old
You think it's time
And you're thinking of leaving
But give it time
It's late at night
He's coming home
Meet him at the door with nothin' on
Take him by the hand
Let him know it's on
If you understand me
Yall come on

All my ladies wind it up
If you know just how to move (mooove)
All my fellas jump behind
And show her what you want to do (show her what you got daddy)

All my ladies wind it up 
If you know just how to move 
All my fellas jump behind 
And show her what you want to do (ouuuh..wouh ouh)

[chorus]

We can move if you wanna 
We can move if you wanna 
We can mooove if you wanna 
We can mooooooove...

[chorus x3] 

Now that's a stripper song hehe


----------



## Sweetz33

jessy1101 said:


> Yaaa that's a sensual strip tease..this is a nasty ass i wanna fuck you strip tease song LOL
> 
> [Xzibit]
> Cinnamon, with a taste of honey, it ain't funny
> When she walk in the room, I can't help actin a fool
> I know what she like, she act right
> She act like she ain't gon' survive the night
> without my dick all up in her ass, so quick, so fast
> I see her twin towers and I'm ready to crash
> Walk around naked witcha beautiful ass
> Who the fuck taught ya how to move that fast?
> It took time to perfect the stroke, by any note
> Maybe we really don't need to drink and smoke
> And just try a new position, perfect your dick kissin
> Bang on your G-spot 'til your (voice is missin)
> 
> [Interlude: Xzibit - repeat 2X]
> I don't want to love, you
> I just want to fuck, you
> You should bring your friends, through
> I'll fuck you and them, too
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> [Xzibit]
> I work hard when I'm breakin your back, my lil' nyphomaniac
> Suck it, swallow it, down the hatch
> It ain't a game when she givin me brain, she doin her thang
> I'm up all night but I never complain
> I don't, waste no time with pick-up lines
> I just, look in her eyes and read the signs
> A lot of dudes wanna pull on her arm
> Cause her ass and titties light up a room like a major city
> Just look how she fit in them jeans, it ain't fair
> She get off too quick, when I pull on her hair
> I'm the only nigga that can take you there
> I ain't the only one fuckin and I don't care!
> She come through with a couple of friends, a couple bottles of gin
> And then, that's where the party begins
> And I'm the only nigga that's around for blocks
> Baby get on top, and don't you stop!

O...that is just dirty...niiiiiiice! Lol :devil:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ill take ya to the candy shop...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sweetz did u really used to be a stripper?! That's kinda cool hehe!


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsMoo72 said:


> Ill take ya to the candy shop...

Hahah! 

I wanna lick lick lick lick ya fromya head to ya toes...:winkwink:


----------



## Sweetz33

MrsMoo72 said:


> Sweetz did u really used to be a stripper?! That's kinda cool hehe!

Sure as tootin was! Just topless bc the bible belt frowns on strippers! Made good money...but could never do it again. Told my hubby and he still hasn't gotten his show. Haha!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Oh we are one naughty nasty group here--> With our sexy song and super duper hot porn names: Ladies and gentlemen on the pole now dancing to ''Lick'' Scruuufffyyy Wabash

:D:D:D:D


----------



## Sweetz33

Rainbowbeany said:


> Oh we are one naughty nasty group here--> With our sexy song and super duper hot porn names: Ladies and gentlemen on the pole now dancing to ''Lick'' Scruuufffyyy Wabash
> 
> :D:D:D:D

Hahahaha!! Damn my small bladder!! This post almost made me pee myself! *runs to bathroom*


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL gotta love good dirty songs.

Sweetz thats actualy pretty cool. See i'd bust out laughing having to dance and strip. It's like...i dunno it's so foreign to me that it's hilarious. DH is always like ahhhhhh u u gimme a sexy strip tease...and i'm like damnit u know i'll bust out laughing..and you'll bust out laughing...ya huh reallll horny times LOL.

Basicly my better go too method is just puttin on a show instead with all things vibes, beads and butt plugs...works every freakin time :)


----------



## jessy1101

A non dirty but awsome dirty dancing beat is problably Pony - Genuine...I love that song!!

Ride itttt my ponyyy


----------



## Sweetz33

jessy1101 said:


> A non dirty but awsome dirty dancing beat is problably Pony - Genuine...I love that song!!
> 
> Ride itttt my ponyyy

Rofl how is that not dirty?!


I'm just a bachelor
I'm looking for a partner
Someone who knows how to ride
Without even falling off

Gotta be compatible
Takes me to my limits
Girl when I break you off
I promise that you won't want to get off

[Chorus]
If your horny, Let's do it
Ride it, My Pony
My saddle's waiting
Come and jump on it

If your horny, Let's do it
Ride it, My Pony
My saddle's waiting
Come and jump on it

Sitting here flossing
Peeping your steelo
Just once if I have the chance
The things I will do to you
You and your body
Every single portion
Send chills up and down your spine
Juices flowing down your thigh

[Chorus]

If we're gonna get nasty, Baby
First we'll show & tell
Till I reach your ponytail
Lurk all over and through you baby
Until I reach your stream
You'll be on my jockey team

[Chorus]
[repeats and ends]

(Ride it) 
(My Saddle's)


VERY dirty song lol


----------



## jessy1101

I guess it's less vulgar then most LOL. It's kinda tame dirty no?


----------



## Sweetz33

jessy1101 said:


> I guess it's less vulgar then most LOL. It's kinda tame dirty no?

Lol it's mad dirty! Just uses codes...

Pony = penis
Saddle = well I'm sure you know what that is
Someone who knows how to ride...Without even falling off=rough sex and staying on 
Juices flowing down your thigh= well duh...lol

Guess it is a clever dirty hehe


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL clever dirty works good too!


----------



## Sweetz33

Rofl!


----------



## lauren10

ahhh...love you guys!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> ahhh...love you guys!

LOLOL love u bunches too sweet pea :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sweetz33

lauren10 said:


> ahhh...love you guys!

I feel the love mannnn.....sweeeeeeeet!


----------



## jessy1101

Sweetz33 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> ahhh...love you guys!
> 
> I feel the love mannnn.....sweeeeeeeet!Click to expand...

See that a lil dirty talk is the way to Lauren's heart teeheeheeee :haha::haha:


----------



## Sweetz33

jessy1101 said:


> Sweetz33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> ahhh...love you guys!
> 
> I feel the love mannnn.....sweeeeeeeet!Click to expand...
> 
> See that a lil dirty talk is the way to Lauren's heart teeheeheeee :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha!!

On a random note...how come today everything on TV is about pregnancy or about people that are pregnant :wacko: it's really messin with me yo! Rofl


----------



## babydust818

Speaking of sex lyrics... i love lil wayne and when he talks about eating pussy in his songs i just wanna jump through youtube and take advantage of him. He's so ugly that he's sexy. If that makes sense? Gosh... now i got to go watch these videos...


----------



## Sweetz33

Hahahahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> Speaking of sex lyrics... i love lil wayne and when he talks about eating pussy in his songs i just wanna jump through youtube and take advantage of him. He's so ugly that he's sexy. If that makes sense? Gosh... now i got to go watch these videos...

I hear you: Sometimes ugly-sexy is interesting--> U wanna test the merchandise and find out if its just ugly or...well yeah!

Curiosity will get the best of me hihi :D


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg dirty girls!!!!!!!!!! hahahha

we are one crazy group onlookers must be like wtf did i click on the wrong site...hahahha


hows everyone today?


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach did you test today?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Love you guys bunches and bunches! Loving all the sexy talk these days ;)

Been a busy morning for me, I confronted my boss and advised from today forward regardless if he was here or not I'd be taking my breaks and lunch, Dr's orders TOO BAD!!!! I feel lots better now, not gonna stress about this place anymore...it's what is owed to me by law so why should I take any less for someone who treats me like garbage!

Whatca guys all have planned this weekend?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good for you lisette screw that crap you need to eat!!!!!!!

Did you pick a definate name yet?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Leese :hugs: this place has caused me enough stress and you hear soo much crazy scary stuff that in no way am I gonna risk that!!! We picked Melina :) How you feeling today girlie? How may dpo now?


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOVE MELINA ITS SO CUTEEEEE!

i am doing okay im 2dpo, will be testing at 10dpo, cant wait im trying to be hopeful but that doesnt work for anyway so idk what to think....... ahhhhh

the night i got a positive opk we did it that night & the night after....so i hope we caught it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i know its early obvi but i have like af type cramps like owwy ! at 2dpo...hm.....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa babe i remember all too well how this 2WW can drive us NUTS!!!!! Only 8more days to test...ok we can do this! What do you have to keep yourself busy this weekend? How's cookie been? We need new pics for sure :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

cookie is drving me crazy shes so fresh...lol

shes a total crazy pup, i love her shes adorable but holy crap what a job to take care of this one lol

i come home to a nightmare she poops all over kitchen rips up wee wee pads. disaster, and now shes barking...lol woohooo

shes a mommys girl tho she crys when i am not in her site lol


----------



## Sweetz33

keepthefaithx said:


> cookie is drving me crazy shes so fresh...lol
> 
> shes a total crazy pup, i love her shes adorable but holy crap what a job to take care of this one lol
> 
> i come home to a nightmare she poops all over kitchen rips up wee wee pads. disaster, and now shes barking...lol woohooo
> 
> shes a mommys girl tho she crys when i am not in her site lol

Omg my Cookiee does the same dang thing!


----------



## Krippy

Hi Girls! Loving all the crazy sex talk today...can't wait until I am feeling better to get back in the sack again. My poor DH lol

Good for you Lis! You have to stand up for yourself and your little girl! So proud of you!

Leese...have you thought of kennel training Cookie. She won't be destructive and she won't go to the bathroom in her bed. Since she is a small dog the smaller the kennel the best that way she will feel snug and safe while you are gone. She might make some noise the first couple of days but she will learn to love it. And you won't have to worry about her when you are out of the house. Both of my dogs are crate trained...there are in there when we aren't home and they sleep there at night too. Just a thought that might help you! :)

Hi everyone else! Happy Thursday! :)


----------



## babydust818

GOOD for you Lisette! I had a job where my boss frowned upon you if you sat down for 2 minutes to eat something. He would say something like "wow there's still SO much to do". Anything to make you feel like you needed to hurry. My friend and i even SNUCK out of work to go to lunch without him knowing because otherwise he would be pissed if we asked. Everytime we came back in, we snuck back in LOL. He had no idea we left. It's terrible when you have to live like that. It's not worth it and like you said.. it's the LAW! Glad that got taken care of hunny. I can tell you've been very stressed with work. I hope it gets better. Not too much longer and you can flip the bossman the bird and say sianara mothafuckaa! Bcz your baby will be coming!!!


----------



## babydust818

Oh and yes Lisa, i tested but it was a BFN. I am pretty sure i'm out this month. That's okay. There's always May!


----------



## Sweetz33

babydust818 said:


> Oh and yes Lisa, i tested but it was a BFN. I am pretty sure i'm out this month. That's okay. There's always May!

You are not out until the :witch: shows! :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey kris 

yea i know crate training is good but the problem is im gone for like 8-10 hours a day. And shes a baby she cant hold her pee & poop that long u know....

She just has like massive seperation anxiety like she doesnt want me to be out of her site she acts like the world is ending if i leave..lol

its sad, i feel bad but its getting really bad..

Im guna get her one of those collars that make an annoying beep when shes barking and if she goes to poop on rug or anything i press a button and it makes a loud noise to irritate her...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach, are you using digital smiley opks?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I have like such pressure today in like uterus area both sides....so weird. Dont remember getting this the passed couple months, actually i def didnt...i wonder why i know its way way to early for symptoms, but i hope its a good sign....it feels like af is on its way any minute...which obviously it isnt-

i guess it could still be o pain bc i do get o pain... but thought it would be gone by now


----------



## keepthefaithx

i may buy this...

https://modernpuppies.com/


----------



## Sweetz33

keepthefaithx said:


> i may buy this...
> 
> https://modernpuppies.com/

Omg! How much and where do I get it??? I neeeeeeed this for my Cookiee!!! Chiweenies are a pita to housebreak!! Omg this would be a life saver AND will save my carpets!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Sweetz im sorry if i missed but whats ur name hun?

Omg my chiweenie is a looney head!!!

So hard. Does yours have seperation anxiety when you leave? And how old is yours?

I saw it online my aunt told me about it. I think its like 40 a month, but doesnt give u a full price lol guess i have to call its prob mad dough tho!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

As far as peeing pooping on the floor-i feel like my dog knows..she just does it to be a little biatch lol

i have to pay every single second of my attention to her or she sobbs and barks....

Its hard...lol my moms like this is great before you have baby bc in the beggining puppies are harder then it was when you and your sis were that age lol


----------



## Sweetz33

keepthefaithx said:


> Sweetz im sorry if i missed but whats ur name hun?
> 
> Omg my chiweenie is a looney head!!!
> 
> So hard. Does yours have seperation anxiety when you leave? And how old is yours?
> 
> I saw it online my aunt told me about it. I think its like 40 a month, but doesnt give u a full price lol guess i have to call its prob mad dough tho!!!!!

Real nam is Emily :flower: she freaks out when I leave then freaks out and pees herself when I come home. Lol! She is about 4 months now. 

Trying to figure out how to upload a pic...might have to bust out the laptop...I'm on my iPad


----------



## Sweetz33

keepthefaithx said:


> As far as peeing pooping on the floor-i feel like my dog knows..she just does it to be a little biatch lol
> 
> i have to pay every single second of my attention to her or she sobbs and barks....
> 
> Its hard...lol my moms like this is great before you have baby bc in the beggining puppies are harder then it was when you and your sis were that age lol

Omg YES!!!! She will do it right in front of me and I swear she is smirking at me! Constant barking. Only shuts up when she is on my lap!


----------



## keepthefaithx

k im lisa nice to meet ya formally hahah


yea i posted a pic a while go let me try hm....
 



Attached Files:







cookie.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## keepthefaithx




----------



## keepthefaithx




----------



## keepthefaithx

i dont have anymore right now....my phone is stupid 

my little brat..lol


----------



## Sweetz33

keepthefaithx said:


> k im lisa nice to meet ya formally hahah
> 
> 
> yea i posted a pic a while go let me try hm....

Omg omgomg! Sooooo cute! Ok that's it...lemme bust out the laptop and bust outmy furrbabies! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

yaaaa emily!!!!! i wanna seeeeeeee!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my cookies bday is jan 19, 2012 & shes 6.5 pounds as of 2 weeks ago lol


----------



## Sweetz33

keepthefaithx said:


> my cookies bday is jan 19, 2012 & shes 6.5 pounds as of 2 weeks ago lol

My Cookiee isn't even 4 lbs....and she loves to sit on my shoulders.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg i have to see her!!!


----------



## Sweetz33

My pirate chiweenie - Cookiee Excuse my look...I was overtired and my eye looks like im on drugs bc she just licked it haha


----------



## Sweetz33

All 3 of the furrkids :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

babydust818 said:


> GOOD for you Lisette! I had a job where my boss frowned upon you if you sat down for 2 minutes to eat something. He would say something like "wow there's still SO much to do". Anything to make you feel like you needed to hurry. My friend and i even SNUCK out of work to go to lunch without him knowing because otherwise he would be pissed if we asked. Everytime we came back in, we snuck back in LOL. He had no idea we left. It's terrible when you have to live like that. It's not worth it and like you said.. it's the LAW! Glad that got taken care of hunny. I can tell you've been very stressed with work. I hope it gets better. Not too much longer and you can flip the bossman the bird and say sianara mothafuckaa! Bcz your baby will be coming!!!

Thanks Girlie,

Sorry if i haven't been myself lately :nope: its sad when you realize some piece of shit job is getting under your skin soo bad that you're crying driving home or in H's arms falling asleep instead of getting some bow chica wow wow! Like really UNACCEPTABLE :haha: Just really had to "nut up" as my sweet Jessy would say :haha:

Speaking of jobs how's your new one been Rach? Still very hectic and busy?


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow I have missed a ton! I was really busy yesterday with the field trip and today was crazy work wise!

OK, I can't even comment on all the sex/stripper/lyrics convo! My brain is overloaded!

Rach- you kitty is so cute!

Lisette- Glad your appt went well! My Dr. loves the comment that things are "normal" but he is usually more reassuring in his response. We'll see when I go in a few weeks and bring up my daily braxton hicks, while I am sure this will be "normal" as well I always feel like I should at least bring it up so he knows what all is going on!

Lauren- yesterday you brought up the wooping cough vaccine, I wanted to respond, but didn't have time. We are required to get one before we leave the hospital (it is either a county or a state requirement, not sure which). I actually got one last Sept as part of my tetanus booster. I am going to make DH and my parents get one too. They now give them at Walgreens here!

I am so full I need a nap! I think I have a food baby and an actual baby in my belly.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omggg how cute emily!!!

awww u got a big fur fam! lol

i cant wait to leave work omg ughh debating on what to pick up for dinner...any suggestions? lol


----------



## Sweetz33

keepthefaithx said:


> omggg how cute emily!!!
> 
> awww u got a big fur fam! lol
> 
> i cant wait to leave work omg ughh debating on what to pick up for dinner...any suggestions? lol

They are my kids! :winkwink: 

Hmm...um...pizza? No wait...heartburn...ummm....lays potato chips & spaghetti o's? What?! Lol sounds good to me! :rofl:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i wound up making tilapia with garlic/lemon & a little butter, yummmy & had spinach on the side..

i made a yummylish dessert for later, its supposed to be a healthy version of an apple pie(i mean not really but...lol)..

i saw it ..sumwhere..lol

cut up apples into bite size pieces
crush graham crackers not too much leave some big "chunks"
mix together with cool whip..

omg delish..u guys should try it-


----------



## Sweetz33

keepthefaithx said:


> i wound up making tilapia with garlic/lemon & a little butter, yummmy & had spinach on the side..
> 
> i made a yummylish dessert for later, its supposed to be a healthy version of an apple pie(i mean not really but...lol)..
> 
> i saw it ..sumwhere..lol
> 
> cut up apples into bite size pieces
> crush graham crackers not too much leave some big "chunks"
> mix together with cool whip..
> 
> omg delish..u guys should try it-

Yum!


----------



## crystalclaro

:wohoo:hi girls :) 
hello to the new ladies.

so I got some weird news today from the provincial health authorities , they sent me a letter saying that my blood work showed that I am not immunized for MMR and that I will now have to get re immunized after the baby is born.
But I was immunized and it was still working when I was pregnant for my son who is now 8. so weird..... 
I am only in my 11th week and have been ordered off of work already :( so now I'm trying not to be incredibly bored !!!! and trying to stay away from the internet... google can be my worse enemy when pregnant ....


----------



## lauren10

Hi Crystal! how are you feeling? 
That's strange! I would ask to get retested...I'll bet they messed it up. Does that vaccination wear off? I can't remember if I had to get it again when I started working at the hospital 4 years ago


----------



## Twinkie210

Hmmm, I have never heard of the MMR wearing off, but at least they caught it and you can get revaccinated!

I think it would be a relief to be quitting work soon, but at the same time we need the paycheck (we could live off DH's paycheck but it would not be what we are used to), and at some point I would drive myself crazy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all good morning!

3 dpo ahhhhhhhhhhhhh 7 more days til poas!


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal would that be considered CSST?? Cuz of so then girly u just hit the jackpot money wise!! They cover 93% of ur brut salary which means chaaa ching! But i would get retested...dont most vaccines only wear off after about 15 years? In my blood work the only thing i need is the hepatitis B vaccine since i got it when i was in elementary school soooo kinda normal it's gone now lol.

Emily ur fur baby is adorable!! Just like Lisa's!!

Leese whaaaaaaa 3dpo!! It's going by fast enough cuz when u come back from the weekend youy'll be at 6dpo! Hoping u get an amazing bfp next weekend for mothers day!!

Lisette ahhhh sweety it's normal to feel all icky at this point. You've been sick and tired plus ur boss is a dumbass which doesnt help mathers at all. When is ur last day? Should be soonish right? Are u stopping 2-3 weeks before ur due date?? If u have the vacation i'd try to stop even sooner!!

Stace how r u doin sweety?? How was the field trip? I saw on facebook that it was pretty cray cray!

TFGIFF y'all!!!! I'm sooo glad cuz seriously i'm pooped. I wanna just relax in bed alll day..which aint happening obviously but still at least tomorrow i'll be able to sleep in!! Definetly looking forward to that! Anybody have plans??


----------



## Twinkie210

I am doing good! The field trip was interesting. 2nd grade boys have an attention span the equivalent to a goldfish. We were at our local science center, which basically just has a bunch of little exhibits set up the you read about. They were crazy, they didn't want to stop to read anything, they just ran from exhibit to exhibit! I was wore out after that!

Last night I had another weird experience. I got up from dinner (we were at a restraunt) and had a pretty strong pain in my lower abdomen. It lasted for about 30 seconds. I had another (not as strong) about an hour later then nothing afterward. It freaked me out, but since they stopped I am guessing everything is fine. The bad part is I know I am being super paranoid this pregnancy, if this would have happened with my son I probably wouldn't have thought twice about it. I can't wait until I see the dr. again, but I am sure he will tell me it is normal to have pains and aches. PAL really messes with your head!


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! Crystal- I can't imagine being off work for that long. Good luck not going stir crazy! At least we can provide you some entertainment. 

No real weekend plans although I feel like my shower might be tomorrow... I dunno for sure but I feel like it's a possibility. Mostly because we are supposed to go to my mom's to hang out with my sister and her little one (they leave sunday) tomorrow and then go to his dad's for dinner at 5ish. And normally we would just go up in the morning and hang around, but last night he asked if 1 was ok with me to head there (it's an hour away) even though we have no morning plans, so this is unusal. He also asked if I wanted to go to brunch at a place on the way-- that is amazing and he nevvverrr takes me there. So now I think he's being too nice and therefore he might be plotting... My mom and sister are coming to my area today (alot more shopping options) and didn't ask me to join them for lunch or anything so they now have me suspicious-- and excited! Plus, my shower will be while my sister is in town and she's not due to come back until the end of June... hmmm....


----------



## lauren10

Stacie my rule of thumb is that if the pain stops or moves a different spot...i try not to panic. I figure if it's something serious it would be pretty persistent and wouldn't move about! i can get gas/constipation pains that put me through the roof! And lots of other random pains. My OB told me with 2nd+ pregnancies you get more aches and pains...so I'm trying to keep that in mind! Although all that being said...yes we tend to worry more I think! 

Liz that will be exciting! I'm sure you're right.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks Lauren! I know, I have been warned by many people that the second pregnancy gives you weird aches and pains, plus I seem to be gaining all my weight in my belly so far, so I am sure that is not helping (and I am sure this will change over the next couple months!)

Liz- I hope that it is your shower and you have lots of fun pics to post!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace i know gas pains are pretty much like u described sooo it's very possible that it was that! Definetly get reassured by ur dr tho it will give u some piece of mind.

Liz whaaa that would be awsome!! Keep us in the loop and if it is ur shower make sure to post pics!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks jess <3 hope your feeling good!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i'm doin pretty good!! We started back at the gym last night and my legs hate me this morning lolol but other then that i'm finaly gettin some energy boosting!! Bout damn time huh?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning my PUPO's :wave:

TGIFF for SURE!!!!!!! How's everyone doing today?

Lisa baby I can't wait for next week for ya! Stay busy ok chica :hugs:

Rach and sign of AF? When are you testing again?

Jessy very proud of you for the gym and energy boost! I'm impressed :) Oooo before i forget gorgeous dresses at Mama mia maternity in Pointe-Claire village if you have any weddings when ur bump is bigger ;)

Stace hunni same here, crazy cramping pains all night but realied its just gas....PAL really does mess with you :( Hope your Dr won't blow you off and actually check you out good just for the reasurance. When are you going again?

Liz sounds very promising :)

Lauren babe how ya feeling today?

Emma, Mel, Sweetz, Crystal good morning :wave:

AFM i can't believe it but I've woken up with a full blown cold!!!!!! SOB!!!!!! Stuffy head, sniffling, eyes watering! Very attractive for my romantic anniversary weekend!!!!!!! Praying a good nights sleep and maybe a chill day on the sofa tmmr will have me as good as new! For now Mcdonalds for lunch will certainly help ;)


----------



## babydust818

My temps are just crazy. I took a test this morning but it was BFN. Some "symptoms" i have is headache, heartburn and gas gas gas. How our BD schedule was i don't see how i am PG, but we shall see.

Awh Lisette... i hope you start to feel better.


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh crap it turned into a full blown cold?? Beurkkkk hope u feel alot better really soon for sure. It's cuz of all the shitty rainy gross weather we've been having!! It's a pain!

Everyone here in the office has been sick all week and i'm like okkk stay the hell away from me!! I aint catching that shizzz....


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo Rach that sounds very promissing!! Hope that bfn will turn bfp!!


----------



## lauren10

oh lisette!!! lots of vitamin C! hope you get better quickly. 

Stacie....do you feel like your belly is just pushed to the absolute limits!!?? I'm sure that I feel bigger this time than with DD....I feel like my skin might snap. 

Rooting for you Rach!!

Kimberly, what's the status this morning??


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies!!!!

Rach you are never out until AF shows. Some women never test + until they are late.

Jess we all know what that energy boost will do to you--> More bowchicabowow!!!

Twinkiw I've heard you actually feel more round ligament pain in ur 2nd pregnancy! Just visualise your lil one getting that firm grip on your uterus and thats what you're feeling!

Arg cant believe its a crappy day outside again...been deep dark gray all week! Burk...

Speaking of GREY...OMFG I am addicted to 50 shades of Grey (thanks to Jess...)--> I actually am curious about all that bdsm stuff now...:)


----------



## MrsMoo72

You guys got me wanting to read those books!

Rach this time my main symptoms were headaches (which I never get) and loads of gas! Fingers crossed for you!

Liz that all sounds very suspicious....

Afm - seen midwife this morn for booking appt & bloods etc. She gave me the number to book my 12 wk scan but obvs im gonna wait till after tues. She also said that judging by how early I got my bfp & how rough I feel that she thinks I have a strong beany in there....but who knows?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- I already feel like there is no more room in there and I am not even half way done, LOL. Even eating normal size meals makes me feel super stuffed. I had a burger and cup of soup for lunch and was not hungry the rest of the night! I was super big with DS and my skin was so stretched it looked like I was going to spring a leak and spew baby juices everywhere (not kidding). Infact my belly got so big my stretchmarks began to bleed!

My pains didn't feel like gas pains (I have plenty of those and they usually end with a massive fart ;)) I am putting it off to ligament stretching. Next Dr. appt not until the 16th :(

Rach- I am keeping everything crossed for you! You never know, one of those spermies could have hung around for that egg! If not you will just have to step up that BD schedule next cycle and tell your OH not to complain! LOL

Kim- any news????

TGIFF!!!! I really need to get the 50 shades book, everyone I have talked to has said it is so addicting!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> You guys got me wanting to read those books!
> 
> Rach this time my main symptoms were headaches (which I never get) and loads of gas! Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Liz that all sounds very suspicious....
> 
> Afm - seen midwife this morn for booking appt & bloods etc. She gave me the number to book my 12 wk scan but obvs im gonna wait till after tues. She also said that judging by how early I got my bfp & how rough I feel that she thinks I have a strong beany in there....but who knows?

Em that is great news! I think it is a good sign too. I got way sicker this time than last, so I think it is definately a positive sign! Try not to worry unless you have a reason to, and so far I don't see a reason!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! I didn't test today but yesterday was a bfn. At this point I'm sure it's just my crazy cycle being bad. So I got frustrated and went and picked up my clomid refills last night. Bust gotta wait for af and I think I might wait for the second one before taking clomid to try and get things straightened out. *sigh*


----------



## themarshas

I'm so sore all the time. My groin muscles ache like I've been working out too much... which obviously I haven't been haha and my lower back aches anytime I sit/stand/lay down for an extended period of time... and they've been this way for weeks. I'm going to chat with my midwife about a possible belly support band and physio or massages when I go next week (my insurance pays for it so why not?!). Also, the top of my bump tends to feel like the skin is going to snap by the end of every day so I'm hoping that a little support might help.
 



Attached Files:







28.png
File size: 385.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jessy1101

Trust me 50 shades of grey is awsome!!!!!!!!!! I love it!

Kim ahhhh i'm sorry hunny. It sucks that ur AF is being such a pain. Stoopid thinggy that even causes us to get AF in the first place.

The day isnt going fast enough whaaaa it's not fair!!! Quick question tho my boobies are supose to stop hurting at some point right????????? I find it's even worst the next day after sex...like today LOL...cuz naturaly DH gives them too much attention and then the next day they feel even more huge and sore bahhhh...

Agreed for the difference in pregnancy. The first one that ended in mc i had no symptoms what so ever. This one has beeen kicking my ass sooo much it's crazy! Between the being constantly sick and tiittay pains oufffff....

Seefood wise that we arent aloud to eat does that include Lobster? I dont think so but just double checking to make sure cuz it'S what we re having next sat night for my MIL mother s day...i kinda figured it was just skid and sushi and all things uncooked...hmmm...


----------



## jessy1101

Liz u got some serious sexayyyy bumpage goin on chica!!


----------



## jessy1101

Also want to add i was seriously dissapointed with the before season finale episode of vampire diaries...it was honestly just mehh to me...

Thankfully Elena will FINALY make her goddamn choice next episode..i mean stop being a cocktease and get it over with..jesus..and pick Damon..LOLOL


----------



## Rainbowbeany

themarshas said:


> I'm so sore all the time. My groin muscles ache like I've been working out too much... which obviously I haven't been haha and my lower back aches anytime I sit/stand/lay down for an extended period of time... and they've been this way for weeks. I'm going to chat with my midwife about a possible belly support band and physio or massages when I go next week (my insurance pays for it so why not?!). Also, the top of my bump tends to feel like the skin is going to snap by the end of every day so I'm hoping that a little support might help.

OMG you are georgous...I so want a belly like that when i get preggo!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- Yes your BBs should stop hurting in the next couple weeks. Your hormones should be settling some and that should help both the BBs and the MS. But I think since there is so much extra blood flow they may still be extras sensitive, so you may need to tell DH that he needs to back off some during sex! 

Sea food wise, I think lobster is fine. I think other than big game fish that contains lots of mercury, most other seafood is fine as long as it is fully cooked.


----------



## Krippy

Good morning Girlies! TGIF for all of you! I have a surprise long weekend today...the boy I take care of has a Dr appt and his mom decided to take the whole day off of work so day off for me! :) Love surprise days off! Woke up feeling ok today so I am hoping things are starting to settle down a bit! I have been feeling worse at night!

Glad you are feeling yucky Em! ;)

Liz...hope you do get a fun surprise tomorrow with a shower! That would be so much fun! My groin was so sore by the end of my pregnancy with RJ...it is hard work holding that babe up and inside! lol

Sorry you have a cold Lis...My DH has a cold and I really don't want to catch it. But my allergies are so crazy that it feels like I am running a snot factory! lol

Awesome for getting back to the gym Jess...That is what I am looking forward too, hopefully by the end of May! Going to watch VD today...Bummed you were disappointed. Prob saving up for all of the shock for the finale.

Hi Stace...I am sure Lauren is right and the pains were ligament pains. But you are so right it is so hard to feel comfortable and confident after PAL. Even today I was feeling not so sick and then I was instantly worried. It is so hard! :shrug:

Can't wait for you to POAS Leese! I used to leave my pup in her kennel for 8 or so hours and she was ok but you do what you are comfortable with doll!

Sorry AF is being a total bitch Kim...Hope things get back to normal soon!

GL Rach...Symptoms sound promising!

Hi Crystal, Mel!


----------



## Twinkie210

Rainbowbeany said:


> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sore all the time. My groin muscles ache like I've been working out too much... which obviously I haven't been haha and my lower back aches anytime I sit/stand/lay down for an extended period of time... and they've been this way for weeks. I'm going to chat with my midwife about a possible belly support band and physio or massages when I go next week (my insurance pays for it so why not?!). Also, the top of my bump tends to feel like the skin is going to snap by the end of every day so I'm hoping that a little support might help.
> 
> OMG you are georgous...I so want a belly like that when i get preggo!!!!:cloud9:Click to expand...

And the boobs! ;)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Twinkie210 said:


> Rainbowbeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> themarshas said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sore all the time. My groin muscles ache like I've been working out too much... which obviously I haven't been haha and my lower back aches anytime I sit/stand/lay down for an extended period of time... and they've been this way for weeks. I'm going to chat with my midwife about a possible belly support band and physio or massages when I go next week (my insurance pays for it so why not?!). Also, the top of my bump tends to feel like the skin is going to snap by the end of every day so I'm hoping that a little support might help.
> 
> OMG you are georgous...I so want a belly like that when i get preggo!!!!:cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> And the boobs! ;)Click to expand...

OF course the boobs...You read my mind! lol


----------



## lauren10

i eat lobster! in fact I'll be having lobster in a couple weeks when i visit cape breton...mmmm. LOVE it.......

Liz looking great! 

i hear you Stacie, after I eat I feel like something's going to give. i can't imagine 2 more months!!


----------



## Krippy

I missed all the fun this morning! Slept in too late! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> i eat lobster! in fact I'll be having lobster in a couple weeks when i visit cape breton...mmmm. LOVE it.......
> 
> Liz looking great!
> 
> i hear you Stacie, after I eat I feel like something's going to give. i can't imagine 2 more months!!

2 more months! I have got almost 5!:dohh: I may be the first pregnant lady in history to explode!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO Stace, I may just beat ya to it!!!

Kris hunni sending feel better vibes your way :hugs:

Emm sooo glad u had a good appt, keep positive for your rainbow girlie, its a strong a one I feel it! xxxxx

Kim i'm pissed at AF for ya!!!!! Ggrrrrrr being a women eh! soooooo unfair! lots of love sweetie :hugs:


----------



## themarshas

Thanks everyone!
Yumm Lobster! It's totally safe, it was actually something I asked about at my first midwife apt. There are very few seafood items that you can't eat- just the uncooked ones-- unless you eat fish daily (which I don't) and then you'd have to pay more attention.


----------



## lauren10

Hi Kris! :wave:

Yeah check this out...booya! my maternity shirt doesn't even fully cover it. lol
 



Attached Files:







30 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## themarshas

Ahhh Lauren, great bump!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOOHOOO Lauren babe that's a nice POP ;) Still skinny mini all over though! Me Jelly xo


----------



## lauren10

themarshas said:


> Ahhh Lauren, great bump!

ha, thanks. it's a round one! 

everyone have a super fabulous and fertile weekend!!!! xoxoxox


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the bump pic!

I am so ready for this day to be over! I should be more productive at work, but I am not feeling it, LOL.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Gorgeous bumps girls! We got some hot mamas here!!


----------



## jessy1101

Love the bump lauren!!! Ur a total freakin hottie!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i want a bump!! :( ahhhhhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

fabulous and fertile weekend...lolol lauren i love it xo


----------



## Krippy

Awesome Bump pic Lauren! Love that the mat shirt doesn't fit anymore! :)


----------



## Krippy

You will have that bump soon Leese! You are too busy taking care of that rascal Cookie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kris, hope ur doing good!


----------



## Krippy

Yep I am doing well...just tired and sick. Things I am so thankful for! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh, I feel like shit today :-( Had headache & sinus pain all night as well as the tiredness & nausea....just hope it's all for good reason. One of those days when u wanna just curl up in bed....but no, got a mayday procession to go watch, a BBQ if the weather holds up & taking ds to the fair!


----------



## lauren10

Sorry you're not feeling well Emma. :(
I want to stay in bed all day today too. It's cool and rainy- it would be perfect! I'll have to catch a nap when DD does. We're going to a fair later too!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies: lots of you feeling not well this w-end?!

How's everyone doing?

Its been a beautiful w-end here, finally some sun(jeez if I wanted weeks of grey and rain I'd live in Seattle or England)

I think my cycle will be fucked up because of the clomid. I didnt think clomid could delay ovulation (since I thought it would do the opposite). I usually O on cd14 but before I always have ewcm, high and open cervix and I even feel the O gearing up and from which ovarie all that starting cd10 or 11. Now I'm cd 12 and not having any of these: its as if I wont O at all :(

I was so anxiously waiting for cd 14 and the O and wanted to bd perfectly...I hate it when my body does that!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i see we all we're extremely busy this weekend lolol. I've been on the go so much it's crazy! I just wanted to peek in quick quick and then off to the gym right now.

Lotsa love to everyone!!! Keep me in the loop and i'll either post tonight or tomorrow morning!!


----------



## jkb11

Wow I was worried I was missing all the conversation b/c of working.... But it's been quite up in here;) hope everybody has had a great weekend!!! 2 weeks late now! Boo! Haven't tested anymore. Just wanting af to come on and get it over with! Ds turns 8 Thursday!!!! Can't believe my sweet boy is getting so old:) gonna take him to Atlanta for a fun day at Lego land ! He's gonna be so happy!


----------



## Krippy

Have fun at Lego Land Kim...That sounds like sooo much fun! So sorry that your AF is still being a pain in the ass! Hope it gets sorted out soon!

Hope everyone had a great weekend! We had lots of sun here so we hiked with the dogs and I slept a lot! It was great. Discovered Breyer's real fruit popsicles today...I think they might save my life and help me get through the last of this first tri nausea that will hopefully end soon! I hit 8 weeks on Friday...can't believe how fast it has gone so far! :)

Love to you all! Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## lauren10

Happy Monday girls! Hope you all had a great weekend. My in laws were here and helped out a lot. It was gorgeous yesterday! We went and looked at a couple houses our builder is working on. Sigh makes me more antsy to get our house sold!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

My weekend was busy! DS had swimming lessons, where he passed on the first try! Then he walked in a parade with his baseball team (and it was HOT!!). Then yesterday I went to a baby fair. I got free samples of formula, a bottle, medicine spoon, usual stuff, but I did win a door prize which was a $25 gift certifiate to Babies R Us! 

How is everyone else??? 9 more days until my ultrasound!!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Happy monday everyone...!!! I see everyone had a filled w-end!

Hope all the ladies feeling sick are now feeling better...:D

On my part I change my mind...IM ABSOLUTLY O'ING! Up until this morning I had nothing (not even my usual middleschmetz and tugging in ovary) BUT this morning I got a opk + AND EWCM --> I even put that we did the deed tonight 'cause even if he doesnt want to I'll rape my 6''2 250lbs fiancé (just so you get the visual Im 5''1 110lbs)! hihi :D:D


----------



## lauren10

Congrats to your DS Stacie, and the gift card...woo! 

Yeahhhhh Mel....you tie him up if you have to!! (but something tells me you won't have to...) lol


----------



## lauren10

Krippy said:


> Have fun at Lego Land Kim...That sounds like sooo much fun! So sorry that your AF is still being a pain in the ass! Hope it gets sorted out soon!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend! We had lots of sun here so we hiked with the dogs and I slept a lot! It was great. Discovered Breyer's real fruit popsicles today...I think they might save my life and help me get through the last of this first tri nausea that will hopefully end soon! I hit 8 weeks on Friday...can't believe how fast it has gone so far! :)
> 
> Love to you all! Talk to you tomorrow!

I love fruit popsicles!!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

I'm so pushy! After a lost bet the other day I told him I won the right to a lil action when I wanted it even if he wasnt in the mood...so I just wrote this to my Df:

I, Almighty Mélodie,

Use my Veto of Fuck, dutifully won over a wager of words, today may 7th at 7pm.

You shall be present at the ceremony in the bedroom or a sanction will be thrust upon you.

You shall come, not alone, but accompanied by your 86 million minions. They will work, and hard work it will be.

May God be with you.

hihihihihihih :D


----------



## Twinkie210

:rofl:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Mel :haha: thank you for that awesome post this morning!!!!! 

Time seems to be passing fast for everyone now! Congrats girlies on all the awesome milestones! Holy cow Lauren past 30!!!! Eeeekkkk!!!!!! I'm having my V-day this week! Sooo excited :)

Weekend was ok for me but still fighting this cold! Beeuurrrkkkk, not very sexy at all but we had our two year anniversary yesterday and still tried to be real cute ;) I'll post some new pic's this week! Feels like I've popped FOR REAL now!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG I am freaking starving!!!! I have had my usual breakfast (two pieces of toast), a string cheese, and an apple and I still have an hour until lunch! I also made the mistake of weighing myself this morning and I have gained 10 lbs so far!


----------



## themarshas

Morning Everyone! 
Mel- hahahaha 

I had my shower this weekend and let me start by saying that we are going to have the best dressed little man around. Seriously! I think we got over 100 onesies... he's all set for the first 9 months. About 35 people came- it was overwhelming! There's still alot of buy but we got our amazing stroller and carseat plus the bouncy seat and swing so the big stuff is all set. We also got more blankets and recieving blankets than anyone should ever need haha. Now we are Still waiting on our furniture! I wish it was here so I could do some organizing. The only annoying thing was that we are using hybrid diapers (cloth covers with biodegradable or cloth inserts) and we got like 300 disposable diapers that we have no intention of using. I'm thinking about asking a few friends with babies on the way if they want to buy them for super cheap.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

themarshas said:


> Morning Everyone!
> Mel- hahahaha
> 
> I had my shower this weekend and let me start by saying that we are going to have the best dressed little man around. Seriously! I think we got over 100 onesies... he's all set for the first 9 months. About 35 people came- it was overwhelming! There's still alot of buy but we got our amazing stroller and carseat plus the bouncy seat and swing so the big stuff is all set. We also got more blankets and recieving blankets than anyone should ever need haha. Now we are Still waiting on our furniture! I wish it was here so I could do some organizing. The only annoying thing was that we are using hybrid diapers (cloth covers with biodegradable or cloth inserts) and we got like 300 disposable diapers that we have no intention of using. I'm thinking about asking a few friends with babies on the way if they want to buy them for super cheap.

Thats awesome! Its fun when you get a lot of stuff and there a lot of people to celebrate the arrival of your beany!


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaaa Liz so ur instincts were right and it was ur shower!!! Pics??????????? Glad u got tons of goodies!!!

OMFG work is crazy today!! Andddd i officialy have the begining of a teeny bump!!!!!!!! I was so proud this morning i wore a really tight sweather dress in black and grey stripes and it's totaly there!!!!!! I was showing my boss and dude's like i'm sorry i just notice some big ass titteys i was like WTF??????????? R u fucking kidding me??? Fucking perverts lol...althought they are big bagangassss heeeeeeeheeeeeeee

How is y'all doin?? Mel u make sure to bowchica wow wow the shizz outta that peeny.

It's gorgeous here!!!!! Lisette i hope ur feelin mucha better and have been enjoying the weather??? Did u order some mat goodies from the website????????

Kim i cant believe ur AF is being a goddamn biatch....i still think there might be a bfp in there...

Emma omgggg it's ur u/s tomorrow hunny!! Stace yours is right around the corner!!! Super duper excited for u guys!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Yes pics of the shower please!!! 

Ladies you should start posting more belly pics: its georgous! Jess you should start now and take one at like every 4 weeks: I love to see the evolution of the belly...and stretch marks (sigh)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh jess im officially shitting myself about it.... Feeling so rough at the mo with nausea & headaches so just been stalking...


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- Good luck at the U/S tomorrow! Feeling crappy is a good sign!

Jess- I want to see your little bump! I still haven't done a second bump shot. I need to do that, LOL. I just never think of it at home!

Liz- Can't wait to see pics from the shower!

I think I figured out the theme of my shower my Mom and Sister are throwing... I am fairly certain it is Dr. Suess. I know they are planning a gender neutral theme because they have already bought stuff, plus I think I saw something with Dr. Suess on it in my Mom's bedroom the other day. Plus our local party store carries Dr. Suess babyshower stuff, so... just have to wait and see!

Is it time to go home yet??? This day is dragging and I am still starving! I am beginning to think my hunger is psychological not physical, LOL.


----------



## lauren10

yo yo!! Mel love the email to your DH!! hahah. Guess where my husband is right now...golfing. yup. he BETTER be home when I get home b/c i haven't really seen him since Thurs morning! 

Liz I'm glad you're shower was great! 

i want to see other people's bumps please!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Ladies...I rarely ask to pray or cross everything you can bodypart wise for me BUT please just a lil thought so that this spermy catched the egg tonight--> after almost 2 years now and this cycle having a definite chance after lap and w/ clomid I want it to be IT! 

I want to post my bump too so we can all watch each other get fatty fat and then go all googoo gaga on our baby pics. :D


----------



## Twinkie210

I will keep everything crossed for you!


----------



## themarshas

Most definetly will pray for you! You most definetly deserve a beautiful little one for all your effort!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap how is it possible that it's already past 4:30??? I swear i've been so crazily busy today it's not funny..i blinked on lunch time and poof 4:30 pm fuckkkkk..

Em i know for sure your scan will be perfect tomorrow!!!

Lauren WTF golf again??? BORINGGGGGGG i seriously cannot stand golf at all..althought i freakin kick booty at mini putt!!

Mel every single possible thing on my body and inside is crossed u sweety!!


----------



## lauren10

Mel good luck!!! legs high in the air after!!! xxxxx

Stacie you little sneak! haha...that sounds like a cute theme. 

Emma can't wait to hear how great everything goes tomorrow.

Jessy yeah, i know...redic!! then he wants to talk about all his awesome shots with me. YAWN!!! He's lucky i love him so much! 

My DD was a handful tonight, as she always is after my in-laws spoil her rotten then leave her in disappointment because we can't keep up with their level of attention. lol. Yesterday they sat in their car for an HOUR in my driveway because DD wanted to "drive". crazy grandparents!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma sweetie I'm saying a special prayer for u tonight, I know in my heart ill wake up to wonderful news so I hope u are sleeping soundly right now :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Mel hunni all my little bits are crossed and i'm quiet chanting "go spermies go" ;)

Jessy babe, YAY for a certifiable lil bump! You go chica!!!

Stace very cool about your shower theme!!! Any idea on the date? Need a new bump pic for sure! 

Lauren I can just see your DD having ur in-laws letting "drive" for an hour! Who could deny that face!!!! LOL

Kim hunni, thinking of you too...hope there is still a bfp in there :hugs:

Kris how was your weekend? Feeling any better love?

Liz you can always send me some of those diapers ;)

Rach and Lisa where you at? How were the weekends? We need cycle updates girls!!! xo

AFM I'm finally feeling like I'm kicking this cold...thanks for the good vibes, one more good nights sleep & i think I'll be ready to rock!!! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Another BO....empty sac measuring 6weeks...why does this keep happening?? Im so devastated, don't even want to try again...I give up...


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Emma :( What did ur Dr say? This is just heartbreaking!!! I'm sooo sorry ur going through this again sweetie :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Oh my God Emma I totally wasn't expecting to hear that today....I'm so sorry I don't even know what to say other than we're here for you. Did you get to talk to a doctor? What do they say about why this keeps happening to you? Can they do tests to take a look at the sperm and eggs to see if there's something they can do to help?

I'm SO sorry Emma


----------



## MrsMoo72

I don't know - everything i've read says BO is really rare and even more rare to happen twice... They want to scan me again when i get back from my holiday next week as the sac was 17mm and they can't diagnose till it's 22mm i think. So i will take it from there with asking for tests etc. Right now i don't even want to try again... I'm so sick of feeling sad and being upset...:cry:


----------



## lauren10

Well of course you can't even think about that right now, I don't blame you for feeling like that. did they do a vaginal ultrasound? How many weeks should you be? 
I don't want to lead you down the wrong track, but I did read that the result this early is absolutely not definitive. I know that you probably can't help but think it's a repeat of last time...but maybe?


----------



## MrsMoo72

I should be 7+3 and empty sac measured 6weeks, not even yolk sac...she did abdo and vag


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> I should be 7+3 and empty sac measured 6weeks, not even yolk sac...she did abdo and vag


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'll still say a prayer for your next u/s. So sorry honey


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh Emma, I am so sorry. I really hope that they are wrong and your next scan shows a baby, I have been there and I know how devestating that news is.

I know that you can't even think of trying again right now, but if this one is indeed a BO, will they do testing? I know they say BO's are caused by chromosomal problems but I am convinced that hormones play a part in it too. If you decide to try again in the future, I would push for testing.


----------



## themarshas

Oh Emma! I'm soooo sorry! I can't even imagine what you feel like right now but I hope that you get some answers and your rainbow because you most definetly deserve it.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

MrsMoo72 said:


> Another BO....empty sac measuring 6weeks...why does this keep happening?? Im so devastated, don't even want to try again...I give up...

I am so so sorry, words cant even describe how I feel for you.:nope:

Hold on tight honey and always believe. Take the time you need, but that dream of yours; please never let it go.


----------



## Krippy

Emma...I am so sorry to hear this news! If you need anything let us know, we are here for you hun! Thinking of you lots!


----------



## keepthefaithx

em..im so sorry hunni, i just heard, i wish i could hug you, love ya girl xoxoxox im here if you need to talk


----------



## keepthefaithx

NewbieLisette said:


> Mel hunni all my little bits are crossed and i'm quiet chanting "go spermies go" ;)
> 
> Jessy babe, YAY for a certifiable lil bump! You go chica!!!
> 
> Stace very cool about your shower theme!!! Any idea on the date? Need a new bump pic for sure!
> 
> Lauren I can just see your DD having ur in-laws letting "drive" for an hour! Who could deny that face!!!! LOL
> 
> Kim hunni, thinking of you too...hope there is still a bfp in there :hugs:
> 
> Kris how was your weekend? Feeling any better love?
> 
> Liz you can always send me some of those diapers ;)
> 
> Rach and Lisa where you at? How were the weekends? We need cycle updates girls!!! xo
> 
> AFM I'm finally feeling like I'm kicking this cold...thanks for the good vibes, one more good nights sleep & i think I'll be ready to rock!!! Fingers crossed :)

hey lisette..i thought i was 6dpo and woke up and got my period, lovely! right in time for mothers day..ive been really bummed (like usual) when i got the pos opk i was skeptical bc smiley came up but when i popped it out there was no line......at the time i was like whatever its positive, but now that i think of it. i prob just dipped it too long in the pee and since you always have lh maybe it just came up, or it was defective or what the hell.......so that was nice to wake up to sunday...

so i am cd 3 now and am doing a natural cycle so we will see-

how are you girls doing??


----------



## jessy1101

Emma i'm so sorry hunny. I,m sorry for everything that has happend to u. I wish with all my heart u did not have to go threw this heartbrake like last time. I'm hoping that maybe they are wrong since it's early and will find out everything is ok.

We're all here for u if u need to talk or rant or just let anythjing out.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

EM :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> NewbieLisette said:
> 
> 
> Mel hunni all my little bits are crossed and i'm quiet chanting "go spermies go" ;)
> 
> Jessy babe, YAY for a certifiable lil bump! You go chica!!!
> 
> Stace very cool about your shower theme!!! Any idea on the date? Need a new bump pic for sure!
> 
> Lauren I can just see your DD having ur in-laws letting "drive" for an hour! Who could deny that face!!!! LOL
> 
> Kim hunni, thinking of you too...hope there is still a bfp in there :hugs:
> 
> Kris how was your weekend? Feeling any better love?
> 
> Liz you can always send me some of those diapers ;)
> 
> Rach and Lisa where you at? How were the weekends? We need cycle updates girls!!! xo
> 
> AFM I'm finally feeling like I'm kicking this cold...thanks for the good vibes, one more good nights sleep & i think I'll be ready to rock!!! Fingers crossed :)
> 
> hey lisette..i thought i was 6dpo and woke up and got my period, lovely! right in time for mothers day..ive been really bummed (like usual) when i got the pos opk i was skeptical bc smiley came up but when i popped it out there was no line......at the time i was like whatever its positive, but now that i think of it. i prob just dipped it too long in the pee and since you always have lh maybe it just came up, or it was defective or what the hell.......so that was nice to wake up to sunday...
> 
> so i am cd 3 now and am doing a natural cycle so we will see-
> 
> how are you girls doing??Click to expand...

Hey there--> couldnt it have been implantation?! I use the smiley too and had a smiley yesterday though there was barely a line and today another smiley but the line is very dark.

When Jessy got preggo she had a smiley on cd 14 with light line, another smiley on cd 15 with darker line and a NEG on cd 16 with a darker line than the one on cd 14 that gave her a smiley. 

The reason we use the smiley is to not overanalyse the lines again and it seems we cant help it --> in the end I think you should go with the smiley and not the lines on that one. Good luck and I hope your NTNP cycle will bring you your wish!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ntnp..not quite lol we are def trying! Hahah

just no meds...clomid f'ed up my body so bad...honestly if i got back on fert meds i wanna try sometimes diff....

Def not ib i know that for fact, its just messed up cycle from clomid ...

Im cd 3 today so well see- i hope it regulates itself.

How are you???


----------



## keepthefaithx

I took progesterone after i thought i o'd and it brought on a real period...ahh joys of ttc, so fun huh!?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

God I hear you! Do you chart?

I do it on and off and with my 1st cycle on clomid it thought I'd give it a shot and im greatful because honestly up until my smiley and ewcm yesterday I though the clomid really messed with my cycle and that I wasnt goin' to O (Usually when I do I feel it gearing up and have alllllll the symptoms days prior but not this time)...so I'll see how messed up (or not) my cycle is with the temps.

Do you think u'll temp this month though see your temp range between estrogen and prog?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- maybe your body is just adjusting after your meds and you didn't O at all last cycle? Strange... but I have faith that you will catch another egg, you got pregnant twice on your own, you will do it again!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im just guna do opks..i want it honestly to be as least stressfull as possible. im sick of driving myself f*ing crazy every month u know?

i need to relax i make myself like a lunatic and im sick of it. u know?


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks stace...yea i def dont think i o'd i think it was a weird false pos opk idk why, didnt think that was possible...but i guess it is.....

so weird. i started the spotting for 2 days on april 16. had it for 3 days VERY light. then i started progesterone on friday, thinking im 3 dpo and i guess it brought on my REAL period....so now cd 3...

such a drag ugh..


----------



## keepthefaithx

So this means i had a 21 day cycle..really..ugh.......i hope my system is okay now-


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> So this means i had a 21 day cycle..really..ugh.......i hope my system is okay now-

Oh my last cycle before I got pregnant was only 21 days (but I actually O'd, confirmed through temps). Maybe it is a lucky sign!


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOL i hope stace, how are you feeling?? gender scan coming up???


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks stace...yea i def dont think i o'd i think it was a weird false pos opk idk why, didnt think that was possible...but i guess it is.....
> 
> so weird. i started the spotting for 2 days on april 16. had it for 3 days VERY light. then i started progesterone on friday, thinking im 3 dpo and i guess it brought on my REAL period....so now cd 3...
> 
> such a drag ugh..

Normally doesnt progesterone keep Af away though and the reason we have our period on day 28 (or whatever depending of the cycle) is because the progesterone we had in the luteal phase drops. Its actually the progesterone drop that brings the period and send the signal to our body to shed the lining. If you actually take supplements of prog it definitly shouldnt be that that brings your period.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> im just guna do opks..i want it honestly to be as least stressfull as possible. im sick of driving myself f*ing crazy every month u know?
> 
> i need to relax i make myself like a lunatic and im sick of it. u know?

I sooo understand you. We actually had to take breaks here and there throughout our TTC because of my overanalysing and stress and all the craziness...After my lap and now clomid we finally decided to give it a go at 100% (which is why the temp and opk and alllll the rest) but its only been 1 cycle (actually 2 weeks) and it alredy feels like months...Doh!!!:dohh:


----------



## keepthefaithx

prog can bring on a period ...they use it to induce periods for women who dont get them...prog holds a preg if you are preg, but brings on period also-

just blows i NEVER had a 21 day cycle...i just hope my next cycle is okay....i wonder if i will still o sooner off the clomid, i hope so- i heard it regulates some women...i hope i am one of them...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think i asked u this but i forgot, what is stc again?


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i still can believe ur AF is giving u such a hard time...stoopid biatch! I hope ur cycle becomes normal this time for sure.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> i think i asked u this but i forgot, what is stc again?

Struggling to conceive!

Good luck to you with your cycles and period...I got crazy when im a day or two off so I cant imagine the stress you are under. :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Mel- You are right on the progesterone, it is coming off of the progesterone the starts your period. When I took the prometrium it was never enough to prevent AF from coming, so I didn't have to quit it to start my next cycle, I just stopped taking it the day I got AF.

Lisa- I am doing good! Gender scan in 8 days!


----------



## jessy1101

They say it's actualy due to the progesterones that u feel bloated. U also feel uber bloated due to all things fizzy like fizzy water and pop...beurkkkkk.


----------



## pinksmarties

Mrsmoo - you know I stalk you, and I am so sorry that you are going through this again. I am so so sad for you and hope that it is just a slow growing bean, but having to wait between scans for a bo, like I had to with mine, I know how you feel. Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## crystalclaro

ohhh "moo" I'm so sorry hun, but don't loose all hope, I have read many many misdiagnosed blighted ovum stories, there is a whole website dedicated to it . I will keep you in my prayers today ( big hugs to you )


----------



## crystalclaro

question anyone feels worse at 11 weeks?? my nausea is way worse and I'm soo exhausted !!!


----------



## jessy1101

I've been on medication 3 times a day since i hit 6 weeks soooooo i cant really help u on there. I do know if i miss a dose i start feeling like crap soooo...ya it's possible to get worst.


----------



## keepthefaithx

mel. if your preggo progesterone keeps af away...if your not, and you start taking it. it can bring a period after a couple days..yeah..its freaking weird........progesterone induces a period if your using it for that, i asked my dr all these questions..lol

awsome stace..so exciting


----------



## keepthefaithx

hope your doing okay em <3


----------



## NewbieLisette

Crystal sorry to hear hun :hugs:

Leese baby wtf with ur AF!!! Totally uncool sweetie, are you trying another natural cycle before anything else? Always in my prayers!xxx

Kim & Rach if ur checking in we need updates chicas :hugs:

Emma how are you holding up my friend? When do you leave on holiday? Wish we all lived closer & could give real hugs! xoxoxo


----------



## jkb11

Emma- hugs hunny. I'm sorry you are going through this again. I am sending love and prayers your way.xoxo

Afm- still late but I tested again yesterday and got a bfn. 

Leese- sorry af showed for ya sweetie.


----------



## babydust818

Emma.... i don't even know what to say right now. I am so sorry you're going through this again. I know right now you don't even wanna think about trying again, but i hope in your heart you find the strength to. I know that rainbow is waiting. I don't understand why the FUCK this shit happens. I wish i knew why it happens. There's no point when you want a baby so badly. We shouldn't be jerked around..... i just don't even know. It hurts my heart reading that. I hate life.


----------



## lauren10

Good morning and happy hump day to all! don't know about you, but I humped this morning! 

Emma how are you doing today honey? 

Kim...wtf is going on with AF...is that crazy that you haven't gotten it yet? 

So, this morning I feel like my pelvic floor is coming out. it's literally bulging where my episiotomy scar is! The sex might have made it worse...and also along my scar line is really sore. what do you think? normal? I've been doing kegels since I woke up.


----------



## Twinkie210

Hmmm could be normal, but maybe mention it to your Dr. anyway?


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Hmmm could be normal, but maybe mention it to your Dr. anyway?

Thanks...I will on my next visit (unless it gets worse). I hope it's not the baby coming out! I don't have any other signs though. The constipation isn't helping. Geez when is THAT going to stop!? I'm at the point that I want to give myself an enema. lol.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Hump Day girls!

How's everyone holding up this week?

Awww Lauren hunni, that does not sound fun :( Fingers crossed for ya that kegels do the trick! I gotta really start doing those 3times a day as well!!!

Kim soo sorry your AF is still driving you nuts :( Any progress on the house?

I think I've officially got my feet up the rest of this pregnancy! Swelling is out of control by mid day and by the night I'm in tears :( Gotta re-vamp all my food intake as well cuz apparantly we're supposed to try and limit sodium to 3g a day (3000mg)...really not a lot when you start looking at labels! Blleeekkkk bad enough I'm picky with my foods now I gotta get even more organized! Oh well....nothing more to do but suck it up and remember I'd do anything for my LO including eat (or not eat) whatever I need to :)


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren i dont think it's anything bad. But just give a quick 411 to ur doctor about it..it will reassure u bunches!

Lisette ahhhhh i know salt can be a swelling bitch to some women. My mom has that too if she has too much her hands and feet poof up to an almost painfull point...

Emma how r u this morning sweety? 

Rach how have u been feeling?? Miss u bunches!!

AFM i had my first food dream last night!!!!!!!! I dreamt of a huge banana crepe with hazelnut filling..i was sooo pissed when i woke up cuz i had no time to make one..sooo i'm going with Mel to eat some on my lunch hour!!!! Mhhhhhhhhmmmm....

It's hump day and i'm over the moon happy..and fell like getting some majaaaa hump action!!


----------



## Krippy

I was a balloon at the end of my pregnancy...I couldn't even wear shoes. It was horrible, I hate being swollen.

Lauren...That sounds weird. I would mention something to your Dr. for sure. I know the 2nd pregnancy is different bc your body had already gone through the motions but a bulge down there. So strange, let us know what your Dr. says!

Good morning everyone else! I have been stalking you all just not feeling up to postiing. I think that I am starting to feel a bit better. More nauseous all the time bc I am so hungry! I am trying not to eat too much bc my Dr. doesn't want to me to gain 75 pounds again lol...I guess we will see how that goes! Hope everyone has a great day! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Also just wanted to add cuz i have just noticed my weekly ticker update...nobody has dared asked me if im just plump or pregnant...if they do they will get a serious foot up their ass....

I do not look plump...sweet baybay jesus..


----------



## jessy1101

Kris a girl i work with that had her baby gained over 15 pounds before she hit 12 weeks...she basicly said fuckkk it i'm pregnant = ideal time to eat whatever i want whenever i want...her dr was freakin out cuz that's not too good..


----------



## babydust818

Ugh been terrible. So depressed. Everywhere i look there's something that pisses me off or hurts me. I feel like i can't even live anymore without feeling shitty! So over it. Life is overrated. Ugh.


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh i'm sorry ur feeling bad Rach. I'm definetly giving u a gigantic virtual hug right now. I'm also sending u tons of positive vibes xxxxxxxx


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> Kris a girl i work with that had her baby gained over 15 pounds before she hit 12 weeks...she basicly said fuckkk it i'm pregnant = ideal time to eat whatever i want whenever i want...her dr was freakin out cuz that's not too good..

I know that is how I was for my first pregnancy! My thoughts were your pregnancy ticker...I would always say to my husband to you think people think I am pregnant or just getting fat? lol My Dr. gave me a free pass for the first trimester and then she wants me on a low sugar diet. Uggghhhh...I might do what she says bc if this baby is too big I have to have a c-section and I really don't want that. I would rather give birth naturally and heal quickly and get pregnant right away again. I guess we will see! ;)

Sorry you are feeling so down Rach! Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Well i dunno if it's me but yes i've started having a small bump but nuttin definete enough in my clothes so it's actualy shows....but once again it could be just me..


----------



## Twinkie210

My Dr. told me I should gain between 25-35 lbs and I kind of laughed and said it may be a few more than that. He told me that just because I gained 40 with DS, that usually your body knows what it is doing and you gain less the second time, so we'll see. I am currently on track to gain between 30-35, and I will be thrilled if that is all I gain!

Rach- sweetie, I know some days are hard, but it will get better!

Emma- I hope you are doing OK thinking about you!

Well, yesterday this baby was CRAZY! Usually it sleeps most of the day and I only feel it moving around in the evening and at night, but all day yesterday it was kicking and squirming! The kicks are getting stronger too! DH was able to feel it kicking last night and I am not even 19 weeks yet! I am wondering if I am going to have another big baby and that is why the kicks are so strong already?? So far today it has been quite active too, this one seems to have the completely opposite personality of DS, so I think I am in trouble. He was my laid back reserved baby, this one I am thinking not so much.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

How's everyone today! 2 more days until w-end....YAY!

Kim whats the next step for that AF no-show problem?

Rach Im sorry it didnt work this cycle...fingers crossed for this one!

Jeez people are so insensitive at work...Seems the saying that ones unhapiness is the happiness of another (sounds better in french). There are so many people here at work who've come to know of my struggle (one old vampy bitc* heard me talk to a friend and told everyone I guess) and it seems they get a kick out of hurting people when they can. Just then they were are going to lunch and were talking about one's granddaughter that is 3 days old and another woman who already has 2 kids was gushing about that. The others all said ''oh its going to be you soon'' the woman was like ''well im not trying, but not protecting'' and they all went ''Ah what is meants will happen''...Like, come on, cant you wait to get a little further from my office because discussing the fact that the woman I work with that already has 2 kid will prob get pregnant next month....

ARGGGGG....


----------



## jessy1101

Mel that's cuz some of the people u work with a fucking dumbassesss. Alot of people are very inconsiderate and just dont care or think sometimes.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

jessy1101 said:


> Mel that's cuz some of the people u work with a fucking dumbassesss. Alot of people are very inconsiderate and just dont care or think sometimes.

Yeah, even if they didnt mean anything by it and didnt want to sound mean or inconsiderate I think I notice these things a bit more and take it...differently then say if we werent trying or if it hadnt be for this long! I mean the girl has the right to try for another and the other can gush about her granddauther--> maybe I just take it harder in the sense that ''Please why cant it be me already''


----------



## Rainbowbeany

And you know what....Screw it: its not worth my mood and my thoughts. Im me and I'll get pregnant and they are them and whatever happens will happen. Why dwell....Nop Im staying happy and positive!

POSITIVE MOTIVATION


----------



## jessy1101

Yessss positive thinking is good. Is it almost choco banana pancake time? Nommm nommm nommmm..


----------



## jessy1101

Nomm nommm nommm...hungry...me...now...LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Mel, I agree with Jessy, those people are dumbasses! I think it is always hard hearing other people talk about getting pregnant like they are buying a new pair of shoes. I mean it is great for them that they can not really try and still get pregnant, but it is not that way for all of us and people who have never struggled to conceive don't get that. 

The way I look at it, TTC so long and having my MC really made me appreciate pregnancy and there is no way I will ever take it for granted. Those other people don't really know what they have and will never have the appreciation for it that I do, so in that way I kind of feel sorry for them!


----------



## babydust818

fuck people! tell them to lick your taint and to fuck off or you will drop kick them in the face!


----------



## themarshas

Hugs to Rach and Emma! Hope your days are better!

I've gained about 15lbs so far which is pretty good. I was told that I should be up about 19 lbs right now so I'm happy with 15! They want me to gain 30-35lbs. bleck! Had a midwife apt this morning which went fine. My uterus was measuring slightly small- but mostly because he was completely off to the left side of my body and not in the center. They think he's doing fine and his heartbeat was going strong along with his limbs which keep kicking me .  He's apparently head down already like a good boy. i'm slightly anonoyed because I was told at my last apt that I'd schedule my next u/s at this apt and then was told today that because there isn't a reason for an u/s they won't do one. Urgh. DH was pretty annoyed with that as he wants to see our little man. It's been 11 weeks since the last one and will probably be at least 4 weeks more until the next.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

themarshas said:


> Hugs to Rach and Emma! Hope your days are better!
> 
> I've gained about 15lbs so far which is pretty good. I was told that I should be up about 19 lbs right now so I'm happy with 15! They want me to gain 30-35lbs. bleck! Had a midwife apt this morning which went fine. My uterus was measuring slightly small- but mostly because he was completely off to the left side of my body and not in the center. They think he's doing fine and his heartbeat was going strong along with his limbs which keep kicking me .  He's apparently head down already like a good boy. i'm slightly anonoyed because I was told at my last apt that I'd schedule my next u/s at this apt and then was told today that because there isn't a reason for an u/s they won't do one. Urgh. DH was pretty annoyed with that as he wants to see our little man. It's been 11 weeks since the last one and will probably be at least 4 weeks more until the next.

Woah 15 lbs in ur 28th week! Thats awesome--> that makes for a big beautiful basketball belly!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Woah I proclaim myself a definite BnB addict now! Its off for a few hours and I kept checking to the minute to see when it would be back...and it was late!!!! :)


----------



## themarshas

It's fine! I was checking constantly too!


----------



## jessy1101

It was soooo long what the frigg else do they have to fix??? It's maintenance repairs all the damn time lately!!

Anywhoo i'm almost done work and the sun is shining yesssssssssssssss!! I have a hair app tomorrow night, my MIL bachelorette friday night, my friend's baby's 1st bady sat from noon to 4 my MIL mother's day dinner at 6pm and my mommy's mother day dinner sunday night...so basicly i will be on the fucking go so much it's crazy!! Go thing in pregnancy is that no mather how much cardio u do u dont loose ur awsome boobies yesssssssssss me likey very much!!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 29 weeks Liz!! I wanted to write it sooner but the stoopid site was down grrrrr


----------



## Rainbowbeany

jessy1101 said:


> Happy 29 weeks Liz!! I wanted to write it sooner but the stoopid site was down grrrrr

Happy 14th week and SECOND TRIMESTER yourself!!! :D


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow, I can't believe how far everyone is! 

15lbs at 29 weeks is awesome Liz! And you are lucky if you get another U/S, I didn't get one after 20 weeks with DS! and so far I don't think they will do one with this baby unless something concerns the Dr.


----------



## Krippy

Oooohhh Jess! Our smoldering Ian was on Chelsea Lately tonight! Soooo hot!


----------



## lauren10

Hi my cupcakes! 
Happy 14&29 weeks jessy and Liz!! Happy 19 to stace And lisette passed her big V day this week. Everyone's getting up there! Love yas


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren it is hard to believe you are 31 weeks! Was your first early/late? In two months or less baby Ryan will be here!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Lauren it is hard to believe you are 31 weeks! Was your first early/late? In two months or less baby Ryan will be here!

eek i know! my water broke right on my due date with DD...so i wonder if I'll go early this time!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Happy thursday everyone: still dark and rainy here!

Lauren cant wait to see this cutie pie...!

I finally O'd!!! Yayayay if my temp keep up like this FF will give my crosshairs for CD 14.


----------



## lauren10

oh and an update on the bulging vagina problem. I talked to the OB's nurse, and she said it sounds like a weak pelvic floor like I thought. better get on the kegels!


----------



## lauren10

Good job Mel!!! are you and your man getting your freak on?


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Kris isn't Mr Smolder just the freakin yumiest???? Season finale tonight!!!!!!!! Hopefully we get us some major Delena action plz...fuck Stefan he's totaly gay..

Lauren buttercup love ya oodles and oodles poodle hiihiiihii

How is y'all this am? Like Mel said it's gross and icky here...where the hell is the gorgeous summer weather we should be having????????????????? 

Lisette how u feelin chica?? Is that biatch cold lettin up a teeny bit??? 

What's everyone's plans this weekend for mama's day???


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats on O'ing Mel! I hope you caught that egg!

Lauren- glad that it doesn't sound serious. I probably need to start doing kegels soon too, I wasn't too good with DS and didn't really do them much. Trying to be better this time around!

It is a beautiful day here! I wish I wasn't at work. But today is my Thursday/Friday (I am off tomorrow), but I won't get to enjoy my day off because I have around 12587469 things to do this weekend!


----------



## Twinkie210

Is anyone doing anything special on Mother's day? or anything special for their angels? This is my first Mother's day after my MC, but I doubt my angel gets recognized, being pregnant and having DS. Plus we will be spending the day at my Mom's who doesn't really think you should consider an early MC a baby.


----------



## jessy1101

I've got a lobster dinner sat night wiht my MIL and we're hosting dinner sunday night at our place for my mommy. 

Of course an early mc is still considered a baby!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

lauren10 said:


> Good job Mel!!! are you and your man getting your freak on?

We got the freak on alright...now we're catching our breath again!:thumbup:

It seemed to take forever to O though it was just 2 weeks and now I ahve another 2 weeks to wait...Jess better keep my occupied here!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on Oing Mel! FXd you caught that eggie!

I can't believe how close you are Lauren! Time is just flying by and you will have Ryan home! Can't wait to start looking at all of the baby pics! :) Liz is next right...SO much fun!

Jess...Sounds like you have a busy weekend. I am lying low, DH is working and I have a bookclub meeting on Sunday...yes I know that I am a geek. I will be watching VD tomorrow morning! Sooooo excited! 

Sad to think that this is my first mothers day without RJ...this last year has been really surreal. I have been so numb lately. I think it is normal but I am ready to start feeling something again.

Hi Stace...Hope you have a great weekend with DS and DH! Your angel will be smiling down on you! :)

Good morning everyone else!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies: Who had a Mesina reading done?

Was she right about conception/birth? Did everything happen accordingly or was it close?

Here is what she said about my future (I asked her in march):
''There are a lot of positive energies in June, showing that your wishes are fulfilled. By August I feel a child firmly established within your body and the energy that I get is regarding a little girl who will come into your lives. I feel her arrival is somewhere between February and March  as February shows you celebrating  so she is either early, or it is June that you may discover you are at last pregnant. I expected your journey to be a bit longer than this if I am honest, however I was pleased to see all indications of a child coming sooner rather than later.''

If Im pregnant this cycle My due date so far would be Jan 30th (which is still very possible for a february birth AND by june my wishes would be fullfilled). I just thought that you have to take some/leave some because obviously she cant pinpoint where Im at in my cycle and I'd find out end of may! Oh I have to stop overanalyzing...Doh! :D


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning girlies :wave:

Lauren sweetie glad to hear its just more kegals needed! Can't wait to see your beautiful little Ryan :)

Jessy congrats on second tri hunni! Feels awesome hun?!!! I'm feeling a little better thankfully :)

Mel I had a reading done and she was pretty dam accurate except said I was having a boy....unless ofcourse my 3D scan tells us otherwise!!! DOH!!!!!! I'm kinda scared of that! LOL - Congrats on the O'ing girlie, keeping everything crossed for ya!

Stace what's your hunch for gender girlie? Sooo excited for ya! I defintaley think you should light a candle for your angel on Sunday...just something that is special to you...I think I might do the same for mine....it's incredible to think my angel would be here in my arms already....

Kris good to see you hunni, we miss ya :hugs: Hows the nausea been?

Weekend plans for me is babysitting sleepover tomorrow night and Saturday so I'm praying for good weather cuz the little girl is 2 1/2 and LOVES to blow bubbles and do sidewalk chalk ect ect...ofcourse I'm fully stocked up and excited but if it rains....beeurrkkkk lots of Disney Princess movies and oreo cookies instead :) Sunday we are celebrating with my in-laws out at a restaurant but I did tell H that since I'm a mommy to be I want a little something special, so i'm hoping he remembers :)


----------



## lauren10

Mel, my messina reading was pretty on....I had 2 readings:

the first, I told her NOTHING about myself. Just said i wanted to know who's looking out for me and what's in store for me. I didn't know I was pregnant at this point. 

She told me she saw new love in my family in June/July
And there would be a father/son acceptance type of issue in March/April (which is when we found out the sex) - although....it seems to be a girl! If it were a boy, I think my hubby would need some adjustment to the idea, because he really wanted another girl. So...that was interesting. Then after she sent me the reading, she sent me an email saying she forgot to tell me my spirit guide maria was handing me yellow roses. When I looked up their meaning, one of the possibliities was a congratulations to a new mother!! I would have been pregnant at that point, but I hadn't had my bfp yet!

Then I had a second reading and gave her more detail. She saw me having a boy...so I'm in the same boat as Lisette...I hope she was wrong about the sex or my mind will be blown at this point!! lol. but it would go along with her first reading, so we will see! My doc was 100% sure though it's a girl. 

The first reading I was pretty impressed with...since i didn't give her anything to go on! In the first, she also predicted a house move and new job in the next year...which is a strong possibility with our house now on the market...and I interviewed for a new job, just waiting on the right position to open up!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

NewbieLisette said:


> Good Morning girlies :wave:
> 
> Lauren sweetie glad to hear its just more kegals needed! Can't wait to see your beautiful little Ryan :)
> 
> Jessy congrats on second tri hunni! Feels awesome hun?!!! I'm feeling a little better thankfully :)
> 
> Mel I had a reading done and she was pretty dam accurate except said I was having a boy....unless ofcourse my 3D scan tells us otherwise!!! DOH!!!!!! I'm kinda scared of that! LOL - Congrats on the O'ing girlie, keeping everything crossed for ya!
> 
> Stace what's your hunch for gender girlie? Sooo excited for ya! I defintaley think you should light a candle for your angel on Sunday...just something that is special to you...I think I might do the same for mine....it's incredible to think my angel would be here in my arms already....
> 
> Kris good to see you hunni, we miss ya :hugs: Hows the nausea been?
> 
> Weekend plans for me is babysitting sleepover tomorrow night and Saturday so I'm praying for good weather cuz the little girl is 2 1/2 and LOVES to blow bubbles and do sidewalk chalk ect ect...ofcourse I'm fully stocked up and excited but if it rains....beeurrkkkk lots of Disney Princess movies and oreo cookies instead :) Sunday we are celebrating with my in-laws out at a restaurant but I did tell H that since I'm a mommy to be I want a little something special, so i'm hoping he remembers :)

Just curious about the reading...did she specifically tell you you'd be getting pregnant in Jan(or the month you did) or did she say she saw''Joy'' arround october or something like that?! Hope im not being too indiscreet!


----------



## babydust818

Rainbowbeany said:


> Hey ladies: Who had a Mesina reading done?
> 
> Was she right about conception/birth? Did everything happen accordingly or was it close?
> 
> Here is what she said about my future (I asked her in march):
> ''There are a lot of positive energies in June, showing that your wishes are fulfilled. By August I feel a child firmly established within your body and the energy that I get is regarding a little girl who will come into your lives. I feel her arrival is somewhere between February and March  as February shows you celebrating  so she is either early, or it is June that you may discover you are at last pregnant. I expected your journey to be a bit longer than this if I am honest, however I was pleased to see all indications of a child coming sooner rather than later.''
> 
> If Im pregnant this cycle My due date so far would be Jan 30th (which is still very possible for a february birth AND by june my wishes would be fullfilled). I just thought that you have to take some/leave some because obviously she cant pinpoint where Im at in my cycle and I'd find out end of may! Oh I have to stop overanalyzing...Doh! :D


I had a Mesina reading and she was completely wrong. I got it in November last year and she said if i didn't conceive Nov/Dec then i most certainly will in March. Nope, never did.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Funny enough she said I'd be PG in Jan and giving birth in Sept....I got my BFP on Dec.18th (at 11dpo) so if I waited to be late for my period it would have been Jan and my due date is Aug.29-30 so very well could be a Sept baby :)


----------



## babydust818

Past: I have taken some time to relay this information to you as best as I can, because I am not sure how you will receive it. It is not bad news, so rest your energy there &#8211; however what I feel is somewhat &#8220;strange&#8221; perhaps if you do not hold the same beliefs. But I shall relay what I have felt and give it to you straight as I sense it.



You have a very nervous little boy who is trying to come into your life. I feel that the miscarriage that you had was indeed him and that he will be the same energy that comes to you again in time. I personally believe you have old souls, new souls and of course souls in between that development period. Your son is a new soul, someone whom I feel will be very new to this process and who needs just a wee bit of encouragement to find his way to you. I feel that this miscarriage was significant in that &#8211; the month of August feels strong for this child and thus I believe he is being given the opportunity to be born under that month &#8211; which would mean conceiving now. Please assure yourself this is not your body failing you, but rather Mother Nature doing what she does best and rejecting a pregnancy that did not have the strongest of starts. It is difficult, I can understand that &#8211; but you must make peace with what happened and put it down to a healthier pregnancy the next time round.



Present: Here is where things get a little more odd perhaps &#8211; I feel the chance for a conception now, yet I believe that your child needs that reassurance of things being ok. You must take care of yourself as best you can and if you feel ok doing this, I believe that speaking aloud (perhaps when you are home alone, so it&#8217;s less strange for you) and telling him that things will be ok and that he has a loving family waiting for him. Speak your feelings, tell him how much you want him to be with you and tell him that you can learn together.



I feel that August would strengthen his nervous energy and give him a stronger start in this life. Being born under the sign of Leo will give him many more leadership qualities and a certain independence that would serve him well. Yet he may still be a child who is very imaginative or sometimes needing an extra hand to guide him and help him find his way in life. He will do very well and feels to be a child you will love deeply and bond with instantly &#8211; but your instincts will always be to protect him and nurture him sensing his energy.



Future: If he chooses not to come between now and December &#8211; then I feel it will be March before you conceive. I know this is supposed to be a set in stone process, yet I feel there is more to it than simply &#8220;this or that&#8221; month. If you can work with him and let him know it will be ok, then I feel he will be more confident in coming and staying. When you know you are pregnant, it is important that you speak to your belly often and embrace positive energies about when he&#8217;s here and what you will do together &#8211; this will keep your stress levels and his low and invite a healthier pregnancy.



You are also destined for another child after him, an older soul who will be here to teach and guide him in many ways. Your first child will be strong and very manly in his ways &#8211; yet this second child seems to at times bring him the balance that he needs to not overdue it. This second child is so different to your first, they both bring you so many lessons and take you on a journey of learning. You will be very blessed.



I am also being told that you should get some Lapis Lazuli and keep it with you. I have quickly dug out some material and apparently (trust me I did not know this!) it was used in ancient Egypt to prevent miscarriages and ease pregnancy. It is an inexpensive stone to get a hold of and a piece may well be good for you to keep with you as a protective stone.



I believe this child will come in 2012 and I hope that you trust your body and know that the soul always knows best. It is hard when we lose faith in our bodies or worry about it happening again, but it is a natural reaction. I wish you and your partner the very best of success and feel this boy will come &#8211; he just needs a little coaxing bless him!



I hope this hasn&#8217;t come across too strange, but I feel once he has decided to come again you should not experience another miscarriage.



Good luck to you both, I wish you all the best!



Blessings,

Mesina


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all

hope everyone is well. im on cd5 cant wait to start bding..if i get pg this month my bean would be due same month as my first angel...

fxd!

i am going on mothers day to get a new tattoo

its guna be white ink, the world believe in script on my wrist, cant wait! my sis is getting it with me. i wanted to do it on mothers day bc this year has been hard and i need to believe everything will work out!! the word is just really appropriate and i love the idea, i cant wait- im debating getting 2 small angel wings on each side also-

what is everyones plans for weekend??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww Leese that sounds totally awesome girl! You always have the best ideas! i'm happy your sis will be going with you....its sounds like a beautiful thing to do for yourself and your angels :hugs:

Rach hunni how you feeling? Any new cutie kitty pic's for us?


----------



## themarshas

I'm glad that I didn't have a reading because I would have most definetly overanalyzed it. 

This weekend we are going to a college graduation party for a friend who's flying up from VA for the party at his parents house. He's my DH's best friend so I'm sure that they will be inseperable this weekend. Sunday is mother's day and I think pregnancy counts! Although, I still haven't figured out what the heck I'm getting my mother... any suggestions? Usually she not-so-subtly hints at something she wants but nothing so far this year. Monday is our 10 year anniversary (craziness!) and Tuesday is my 25th Bday so my DH better be getting me something nice haha


----------



## Rainbowbeany

NewbieLisette said:


> Funny enough she said I'd be PG in Jan and giving birth in Sept....I got my BFP on Dec.18th (at 11dpo) so if I waited to be late for my period it would have been Jan and my due date is Aug.29-30 so very well could be a Sept baby :)

Wow this is nice to read because it looks exacly like mine if I get a bFP this month: its fun to know she can be accurate but that you dont have to take everything so litteral and to every word!


----------



## themarshas

Love the tattoo idea!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> Rainbowbeany said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies: Who had a Mesina reading done?
> 
> Was she right about conception/birth? Did everything happen accordingly or was it close?
> 
> Here is what she said about my future (I asked her in march):
> ''There are a lot of positive energies in June, showing that your wishes are fulfilled. By August I feel a child firmly established within your body and the energy that I get is regarding a little girl who will come into your lives. I feel her arrival is somewhere between February and March  as February shows you celebrating  so she is either early, or it is June that you may discover you are at last pregnant. I expected your journey to be a bit longer than this if I am honest, however I was pleased to see all indications of a child coming sooner rather than later.''
> 
> If Im pregnant this cycle My due date so far would be Jan 30th (which is still very possible for a february birth AND by june my wishes would be fullfilled). I just thought that you have to take some/leave some because obviously she cant pinpoint where Im at in my cycle and I'd find out end of may! Oh I have to stop overanalyzing...Doh! :D
> 
> 
> I had a Mesina reading and she was completely wrong. I got it in November last year and she said if i didn't conceive Nov/Dec then i most certainly will in March. Nope, never did.Click to expand...

Jess got conception for november and turns out its giving birth in november. You never know...;p


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks liz :) im guna also add to one of my existing tattoos. :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> Thanks liz :) im guna also add to one of my existing tattoos. :)

That sounds great I love tattos with a personnal meaning. 

I have 4 myself and my most recent one being on the ribcage the outline of a dove with the quote ''storms make trees take deeper roots'' relating to this STC and to all further obstacle in life. The dove is the significance that when there was the flood Noah sent the dove to find land and it came back with an olive branch= sign of hope and to never surrender!

I hope you'll post a pic of that tatto when its done :D


----------



## jessy1101

Leese that's an amazing idea!! Seriously crossing fingers this month is ur month!!

Ya my reading was spot on and not spot on lolol. Instead of a november conception it's a november birth lolol. Ohh well s'all good.

Liz hmmm..i'm getting flowers for my MIL and my mommy. I like to get the huge baskets that u can plant instead of just a bouquet that dies after 4 days.

Rach yaaaa any cute cat pics??? 

Lisette glad ur feeling better hunny bunny!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

I know its been asked a thousand times before but I'd like to hear it from you ladies! 

When you got that BFP did you feel any different or did it felt like all your other cycles?


----------



## keepthefaithx

very nice mel

yea i will post a pic, this will be my 3rd, i have a butterfly with flowers and vines on my ankle, and a heart on my lower back, left side (my sis has the same one, we got it together)

i cant wait im excited, it will have alot of meaning to me so thats always good-


----------



## keepthefaithx

i was debating a dove, but ive been wanting believe for a while, i think one day i will def get a dove. love the meaning---


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess u have tats? cant believe i never asked u...lol


----------



## themarshas

When I got my BFP the first time I had weird spotting a few days before my period (must be implantation bleed)- I'd never had any spotting before- so that was a sign that something was different. The 2nd time my boobs were killing me about 5 days before my period was due- again something that had never happened- but I thought it could have been from running without a sports bra. We weren't "trying" that cycle because it was the same cycle as the m/c so I didn't know when I'd ovulate or if it'd be a normal cycle so I was using OPKs everyday the whole cycle. I started getting positives when I normally would have but I continued to use them everyday anyhow. They went negative for a few days then started getting more and more positive again (which they shouldn't obv). Eventually I gave in a few days before my period was due and bought a pregnancy test which was positive. 26 days total between my m/c starting and finding out we were pregnant again.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oooo a tattoo, I can't wait to see a pic! I am far too chicken to get one LOL.

Kris- I hope you can enjoy mother's day a little, even though I know it must be hard not having RJ. But I am sure he still wants his Mommy to enjoy her special day!

Everyone sounds like they have busy weekends!

Lisette- I am completely neutral when it comes to my gender scan. I at first thought girl for sure, then boy, now I have no idea! DH and my mom are convinced girl, and I think DH guessed right on Logan (who I had no idea with either!)


----------



## Twinkie210

I have crazy cycles ranging from 21 to 40 days. My two BFP cycles seemed pretty normal, infact this last one I had spotting around 6 or 7 dpo (normal for me though) and I was convinced it was going to be another 21 day cycle, but nope, it must have been IB. But everything else was pretty much the same and even my chart didn't look too promising, so I don't think I will ever put too much stock in early symptoms again.


----------



## jessy1101

Leese yup i have 2 tattoos. A scorpion on my right side lower tummy and an exotic flower on my back under my shoulder. I had been planing on getting an exotic butterfly to either go with my flower or on my side and get it with both pink and blue to signify the mc and my next beany but i got preg before i could get it sooo..have to wait till i pop and after i loose the pregnancy weight.

My bfp this time i had weird spotting from 8 to 10dpo but my last few cycles had been really similar. I had weird AF cramps from 9dpo till 11dpo weird i tested but once again i had gotten weird cramps during my other cycles. Boobie pain from 6dpo straight threw but had already had boobie pains during other cycles soooooo...Yup nuttin really different for me i guess.


----------



## babydust818

When i had my BFP i remember before i got my BFP i was extremely extremely dehydrated. I'd drink so much water. My sense of smell was out of this world. I could smell something a mile away. I also was super moody/bitchy. An emotional wreck. Had weird weird twinges behind my belly button for a few days. Idk if that was from the MC coming or if it was just a part of being pregnant? No idea. I had a lot of pretty good symptoms, but it still turned out wrong. I also was NTNP at the time. It was a HUGE shocker when i got a BFP. All the symptoms i was feeling i wasn't over exaggerating bcz i had NO idea what to expect when getting pregnant. I don't know half the crap i know now! Andrew and i had been doing NTNP for like 3 years prior. I was beginning to think something was wrong with us. After the BFP i realized how much i really want a baby and have been TTC since. This is my 10th month TTCAL.

Ugh i am such a debbie downer. i am sorry!!


----------



## lauren10

all 3 pregnancies I got light period-like cramps during implantation. that was pretty much the only sign for me!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hhhmmm lets see, for me the first time i had zero clue and barely and signs and the second time it was dyhydration as well as getting very hot (mid-winter)...also a weird sense of "knowing" a few days before i tested....didn't even see a line on my FEER but made H go out and buy a digi just to confirm and sure enough :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

I guess bottom line is for some woman its all signs and diff symptoms and for others its nothing diff than their usual cycle. And with the readings I think its safe to say mesina is pretty accurate but you have to leanve some/take some and not take it ALL too literal.

Thanks a bunches ladies! :D


----------



## Krippy

I was the same as Lauren...period like implantation cramps but also had crazy dry mouth each time. Felt like a cat pooped used my mouth as a litter box! lol

Thanks Stace...This Mother's Day will be bittersweet. RJ is not here but by next Mother's Day I will have a rainbow. I am thinking I might be a little emotional this weekend.


----------



## keepthefaithx

o cool jess that butterfly idea is really cute.

i wanted to get a cross behind my ear...and the infinate love tattoo is really cute too LOVE that oneeee


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- have you thought about getting checked out at the Dr.? You have insurance now right? You have been trying so long and I hate seeing you so sad. You could have something like PCOS and if so you might just need some medication to speed up the TTC process. I am not saying I think something is wrong I just don't like seeing you in so much pain.


----------



## jessy1101

I hate seeing u so sad too Rach. If ur insurance does cover it i'd definetly get a check up to see...hopefully there will be nuttin tho..or some super teeny easy to fix thing would also help maybe.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Krippy said:


> I was the same as Lauren...period like implantation cramps but also had crazy dry mouth each time. Felt like a cat pooped used my mouth as a litter box! lol
> 
> Thanks Stace...This Mother's Day will be bittersweet. RJ is not here but by next Mother's Day I will have a rainbow. I am thinking I might be a little emotional this weekend.

Its difficult to gage for cramps on my part because each cycle straight after O I start having little tiny crampy-twinges and it goes progressivly until AF. Its not painful or anything I just feel it...I've talked and talked to the Dr's about it but they all dismiss it ad say it could just be irritation because of burst egg in ovary that releases some liquid or because of a burst vein or swollen ovary! I have them each month and as soon as I O I always think ''Great Im out already'' but I have to try to remember that it might be nothing and it doesnt give anything away.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

jessy1101 said:


> I hate seeing u so sad too Rach. If ur insurance does cover it i'd definetly get a check up to see...hopefully there will be nuttin tho..or some super teeny easy to fix thing would also help maybe.

I agree! It could be the tiniest of little fix that it needs. I've been trying almost 2 years now and just had a lap that reveals stage 1 tiny itty bitty endo and it could very well be just that that kept me from conceiving. Good luck!:D


----------



## Rainbowbeany

How are my ladies on this btiful friday morning?

Plans for w-end?

Is your BnB working well? Mine shows little box with X everywhere instead of images...and it does the same at work or home! Looks like their update from last time didnt work so well...


----------



## lauren10

Same for me Mel...the images are all messed up! which probably means some downtime today!

Kris that's a great visual of your mouth being a litterbox...lol. 

hope you're feeling better today Rach. xxx


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls. Unfortunately i am trying to get my job back. Long story. Nothing bad.


How come everytime i thank someone it says "Thank you for posting Hack" or something LOL. i don't understand. And this box is all weird too. Ugh this site just needs a huge uplift and quit messing with stuff.


----------



## Krippy

My BnB is all messed up too! Who the heck knows!?!?!

Where is Jess this morning? I just finished watching the season finale of VD! I knew that was going to happen! Did you watch it last night J?

GL with your job Rach...glad it is nothing serious!

Hi Lauren! Hope you have a fabulous Friday!


----------



## lauren10

yeah it's all f'd up today. I get that same hacked thing, no idea what it's all about!


----------



## lauren10

Hi honey! :wave:


----------



## jessy1101

BnB is all wonky again this morning...jesus this site goes threw soo much construction it's crazy.

Kris i was sooooooooooo pissed at the damn episode. It's a completly cop out how she chose Stefan cuz she met him first and then pooooof it's revealed she actualy met Damon first and he compelled her!! At least this way once she's done the transition every single memory that was erased due to compulsion comes back and she'll remember everything!! Totaly gonna be Delena all season 4 it's been confirmed thank god. Also i'm sorry but MT who is the actor for Tyler is great but goddamnit he is no Joseph Morgan as Klaus so i dont agree that they did that. Body switching is old and getting stale and boring if u ask me. Bonnie is a dumbass. And i'm pissed Alaric is already dead...

It's finaly a gorgeous friday and it's going to be an extremely gorgeous weekend!!! I'm so crazily booked up everywhere it's sickkkk. MIL stripper country bachelorette tonight, my bff's little girl's bday tomorrow from noon to 4 then lobster dinner for MIL's mothers day then dinner at our place sunday night for my mommy. Busy busy busy busyyyy. But that's ok at least its gonna be gorgeous outside.

In other news DH pulled the complete sexy whammy last night and did a total irresistable seduction...dayummmmmm i'm glad i have someone so...yummy LOL.

TFGIFF hope u guys are having a good one! Lauren love u bunches! Rach do ui mean the job u have now or the one u left for this one? Everything ok hunny? Lisette r u back in tip top shape for mother's day weekend??? Gimme news peeps. <3 <3 <3


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Tonight having bff w/boyfriend over for nice outdoor supper: and she has a new super cute puppy!!!! Tomorrow going to visit df grandma and a nice cozy-romantic soirée just the two of us. Sunday going at my parents and organizing a huge supper for my mama!!! 

I'll try to squeeze going with my dog at a huge dog park we have closeby...Hope it stays sunny like today!


----------



## lauren10

i don't have anything planned but maybe some yard work! lol. we'll try to go to the farmer's market tomorrow am....yum. both our moms are far away so we can focus on ME ME ME for mother's day!! haha. I might like a day of lounging! 

hope you all have a super fabulous weekend!

ps....does anyone else hear the "Bootylicious" song when you see the Pupolicious thread title. Gets me every time!


----------



## lauren10

i just read a thread about not taking omega 3/6/9 when you're pregnant because the Borage oil can cause cervical softening and liver damage (they didn't say specifically liver damage for the baby though...maybe just me). GREAT. I've been taking it. I meant to get just omega 3...but somehow ended up with this big bottle and didn't know. :(


----------



## Rainbowbeany

lauren10 said:


> i just read a thread about not taking omega 3/6/9 when you're pregnant because the Borage oil can cause cervical softening and liver damage (they didn't say specifically liver damage for the baby though...maybe just me). GREAT. I've been taking it. I meant to get just omega 3...but somehow ended up with this big bottle and didn't know. :(

They also say that too much sugar, cafeine, carbs, drugs ect is bad and I know lots of them who abused of all that and had a healthy baby.

I dont think you should worry because at 31 weeks u have a perfectly healthy baby so far and I don't think this omega has done anything. You could eat too much of it in food and dont even realise it and all would be fine too...Maybe take to ur Dr to make sure its true and stop taking it in the meantime. But no sweat no sweat...:D


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren, you can switch to DHA supplements for the remainder of your pregnancy. I buy some that are "fish free" so it has none of the bad stuff in it, but you get the DHA that is supposed to be good for brain developement. My Dr. actually tells all pregnant women to take the DHA supplement during pregnancy... my how things have changed since I had DS!


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls. i just hate hearing that stuff! and I don't usually freak about things like that I hear....but I found some info on some reputable sites that it can "harm the baby". ugh. 

I knew i was only supposed to look for omega 3/DHA, but for some reason bought this stuff. i eat fish anyway so i'm sure i don't need the extra...but I'll ask my doc next week!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Friday girlies :)

It is absolutely perfect weather here! Sunny but with a cool breeze so ur not sweating like crazy! Tomorrow they are calling for sunny & 25!!! WOOHOOO! I am babysitting my friend's 2year old and she is the cutest little blond blue eyed sweetie ever!!! She called us last night to express how excited she was to be coming over with her play d'hoh and bubbles ect ect! Man if only my swelling would cooperate so I could enjoy her fully! Might be a princess movie night tonight with her favorite oreo's and tomorrow full outdoor day! 3D Tinkebell sidewalk chalk and all :)

I miss you girlies, I have when stupid BNB messes with us! How's everyone feeling today? Anyone got news from Emma? Thinking of you sweetie if you are checking in :hugs:


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> BnB is all wonky again this morning...jesus this site goes threw soo much construction it's crazy.
> 
> Kris i was sooooooooooo pissed at the damn episode. It's a completly cop out how she chose Stefan cuz she met him first and then pooooof it's revealed she actualy met Damon first and he compelled her!! At least this way once she's done the transition every single memory that was erased due to compulsion comes back and she'll remember everything!! Totaly gonna be Delena all season 4 it's been confirmed thank god. Also i'm sorry but MT who is the actor for Tyler is great but goddamnit he is no Joseph Morgan as Klaus so i dont agree that they did that. Body switching is old and getting stale and boring if u ask me. Bonnie is a dumbass. And i'm pissed Alaric is already dead...
> 
> It's finaly a gorgeous friday and it's going to be an extremely gorgeous weekend!!! I'm so crazily booked up everywhere it's sickkkk. MIL stripper country bachelorette tonight, my bff's little girl's bday tomorrow from noon to 4 then lobster dinner for MIL's mothers day then dinner at our place sunday night for my mommy. Busy busy busy busyyyy. But that's ok at least its gonna be gorgeous outside.
> 
> In other news DH pulled the complete sexy whammy last night and did a total irresistable seduction...dayummmmmm i'm glad i have someone so...yummy LOL.
> 
> TFGIFF hope u guys are having a good one! Lauren love u bunches! Rach do ui mean the job u have now or the one u left for this one? Everything ok hunny? Lisette r u back in tip top shape for mother's day weekend??? Gimme news peeps. <3 <3 <3

I really liked Klaus and I guess he actually gets to be with Caroline now! lol But I totally agree the episode was let down for sure but it about time that Elena became a Vamp...that was bound to happen eventually! Next season better be good...this season was a little bit boring, almost setting up for the next season. They used this season as filler for sure!

It is beautiful here today...already been out for a walk with the pups, now thinking about some lunch!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY Kris! Happy 9weeks sweetie :)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lis! Can't believe it is 9 weeks already. 1 more week and then double digits!

Lauren...I totally hear the bootylicious song when I read the title! I keep on singing it all day and my DH thinks I am crazy!


----------



## babydust818

Here's a new pic of Jax. Idk how him and Sadie are going to get along. Sadie has no problem with him, but he's evil to her. Always growling, hissing and ready to fight. No idea what to do.

Hope you all have a great weekend! Any plans? Happy Mother's Day to us all ;) Never will forget our angels!

Emma, i hope you're okay. Worried about you. Please let us know you're okay.
 



Attached Files:







jax.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## crystalclaro

my due date has been moved up !!! 
I am now 12 weeks and 3 days pregnant!!!


----------



## babydust818

Awh Crystal! That is just so cute. Love how the bum is up in the air! LOL. I use to ALWAYS sleep like that when i was a kid.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> Here's a new pic of Jax. Idk how him and Sadie are going to get along. Sadie has no problem with him, but he's evil to her. Always growling, hissing and ready to fight. No idea what to do.
> 
> Hope you all have a great weekend! Any plans? Happy Mother's Day to us all ;) Never will forget our angels!
> 
> Emma, i hope you're okay. Worried about you. Please let us know you're okay.

He looks so lazy.....hahahah


----------



## babydust818

he is lol


----------



## crystalclaro

babydust818 said:


> Awh Crystal! That is just so cute. Love how the bum is up in the air! LOL. I use to ALWAYS sleep like that when i was a kid.

yea the baby was wiggling around like crazy and then decided to go to sleep like that !!! it was so cute <3

trying to change my ticker !!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

lost my ticker :(


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL Crystal that's so freakin cute!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Jesus i'm happy to be done for the day if i wasnt pregnant i'd take a goddamn long swig of something extra strong...I wish they would actualy discover that alchool in moderation is exactly excellent for pregnant women...I think that's what they say in France anywais...

Leaving here and it's gorgeous outside!!! I'm seriously lovin this gorgeous weather and it's supose to be like this for the next week!! Finaly starting to feel like freakin summer yessssssssssss


----------



## babydust818

Love this weather too! Was in the 80s all last week and this week it's in the mid 70s. LOVEEE IT! Oh and i hear ya on the alc. Definitely having me some shots tonight. I'll have a shot for you ;)


----------



## babydust818

Mel your temps are looking good!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey everyone, have a great weekend oxox

em if your cking in.i hope your doing okay love, hugs for you, thinking of you..<3


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey guys. i just wanted ur opinion. i THINK lol i decided on my mothers day memorial tattoo...

to get the word believe like this-

i was guna do it on my wrist. but i decided to do it on my inner left ankle.

and on the top left a very small pink heart, and bottom right a very small blue heart. or would bottom left top right be better?? or on the sides in the middle...ahh decisions decisions!!

what do you guys think? i like incorporating the blue and pink hearts for babies, and of course the word believe.

<3

i dont think i can do it on my wrist. idk....its too out there and im scared..hahaha
 



Attached Files:







be.jpg
File size: 9.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydust818

I think either place would be good! The ink isn't really thick or too dark like my sisters. She has huge lettering on her wrist that says strength and i HATE it. It's too bold. 


I want to get this tattoo'd on my wrist, but not as dark. I am SO damn picky about tattoos and i finally found this one that i like.
 



Attached Files:







90916486197677164_tcpKG9bH_f.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydust818

This is my sisters. I hate it. Too big, too thick, too dark.
 



Attached Files:







19337_228525921106_647241106_3302065_2422206_n.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks rach! o yea hers is nice but i want little..lol

and i dont think i can commit to it on my wrist...its like a big thing i feel...lol

i think i may do hearts on both sides in the middle..

i cant wait xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

the infinite love tattoo is really nice too...


----------



## babydust818

Thanks! I love the font that you chose with believe. i like how it's all lowercase and italic! I agree with wrist tats being a HUGE deal. that's why i haven't gotten a tattoo yet. It has nothing to do with pain because i can take it. I just am so picky and am SO glad i didn't go with a few i had in mind a few years ago. I'd love to get a few weird tattoos but i contemplate all the time about it. I'd like to get one in the inside of my mouth on my bottom lip, one behind my ear (very small), one on the side of my ring finger. Yeah... them are some big commitments LOL.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks rach! o yea hers is nice but i want little..lol
> 
> and i dont think i can commit to it on my wrist...its like a big thing i feel...lol
> 
> i think i may do hearts on both sides in the middle..
> 
> i cant wait xo

I love the lettreing and it looks small and delicate: its just the way I like those kind of tattos! With the 2 hearts too it would look good...You could eevn ask the tatto artis if he could incorporate the hearts as if they were part of the word (some lining of lettering that joins the too)--> he'd probably do it better thatn when I try to explain lol


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Went to see my Df grandmother today: who is old and not very well. I just wish I could have told her that a great grandchild was coming. She even, kindly and with the best intentions, ask us when we would have one--> I burst into tears (I felt so bad afterwards), But she was nice and told me she promise that that would happen.

Then went to see a friends baby (3 weeks old). I was feeling down before but after holding him and all, that was just a pick me up! I seem to find it difficult to see babies but once they are in my arms I just melt and it gives me a reason nevr to surrender to my dream.

Temperature is perfect here: sunny and warm! Temperature of my chart too lol I normally have a slower rise after O but seems my prog picked up right away: hope its good!

How was you day ladies?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Wow everyone's been busy today...!


----------



## lauren10

Yeah things get quiet on the weekend! 
So sorry about your visit with granny :( it must be hard when someone asks you. I had a breakdown myself tonight. Watching Long Island Medium she had a stillborn baby come through to her grandmother and I lost it. It made me feel really guilty that my angel's soul is out there and I'm not thinking about him/her enough :( My husband assured me that souls wouldn't think that way, and they know more about life than we do. I hope he's right. Depressing, sorry!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

lauren10 said:


> Yeah things get quiet on the weekend!
> So sorry about your visit with granny :( it must be hard when someone asks you. I had a breakdown myself tonight. Watching Long Island Medium she had a stillborn baby come through to her grandmother and I lost it. It made me feel really guilty that my angel's soul is out there and I'm not thinking about him/her enough :( My husband assured me that souls wouldn't think that way, and they know more about life than we do. I hope he's right. Depressing, sorry!!

Im sorry that you are feeling sad! But I agree with your hubby: don't dwell on the situation, cherish the time this soul was with you and remember that it most surely wants you to be happy and have a positive outlook on your futur.

I think mother's day w-end might make us more vulnerable emotionnaly for different reasons.

His grandma actually said what most people day in these situations ''Don't worry it will happen when you least expect it'': honestly even though im trying and God knows Ill try all my life if I have to I STILL wont expect it. I talked about that with my Df earlier and even though we try and we know there is a chance we can get preg, after months and years of failure and negative I dont expect it anymore: so it will most definitly be a shock when it happens even if I tried--> Its hard to explain lol :D


----------



## lauren10

I can understand that Mel. I really hope it happens for you very soon!! I know it's hard :(

Xxxxx

Happy Mothers Day to my girls - moms to babies that are here, babies on their way, angel babies in heaven and babies that are a twinkle in your eye...just waiting for the right time to get here!!!! Any situation... I don't know who could be better moms and moms-to-be than you guys. Xxxxxooooo


----------



## jessy1101

Happy mothers day to all the fabulous women out there be it already a mom, pregnant, soon to be pregnant and angel babies!! 

Mel sorry u had a really sad and difficult moment yesterday. I promiss it will most definetly happen without a doubt. I wont b suprised when u get that bfp within the next 3 months!!!

Lauren ive seen that episode and agree it was heartbraking. But it s good to know they really are at piece u know? I think it s incredible what Theresa can do and never hesitates to tell people when a spirit comes threw.

Hope u girlies r enjoying major gorgeous weather like here. Thinking of u all and givin huge hugs and kisses to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Happy Mother's day to all! By this time next year you preggo ladies will all have a little bean to really make those hubbies buy flowers and hopefully us TTC will too...hihi!


----------



## Krippy

Happy Mothers Day Lovelies! It is beautiful here and we are going to enjoy it! :)

Lauren...I couldn't watch Long Island Medium bc of that story, I saw it in the preview and told myself don't torture yourself. Your angel knows that you love it and you are thinking about him/her. Don't feel guilty darling.

Mel...sorry your gram is doing poorly and she made you upset. Thinking of you!

Hi Jess!


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry I don't have time to read all the posts, I have been so busy! I just wanted to say happy mother's day to all the Moms, whether there babies are here on earth or in Heaven, and happy mother's day to mel, our someday mom, you count too!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Mothers Day to all my beautiful PUPO girlies! Lauren said it best I can't think of more wonderful mom's, angel mom's & mom's to be! Hope you are all having a special day surrounded with love xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Happy mothers day girls, hope you had a great day! mommys, mommys to be, mommys SOON to be!!!

my new tat!!-

hope you like it <3 (on my left inner ankle)
 



Attached Files:







tattoo3.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust818

Happy Mother's Day to all of us! Hope you all had a wonderful day!!

Lisa your tattoo is awesome!! I love it!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks rach xoxo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Beautiful Lisa..what a special thing to do :hugs:

Rach how you doing sweetie?

New bump pic attached for me :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> Happy mothers day girls, hope you had a great day! mommys, mommys to be, mommys SOON to be!!!
> 
> my new tat!!-
> 
> hope you like it <3 (on my left inner ankle)

Wow...It looks very good and I love this simple graceful lettering! Hope it didnt hurt too much


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Lisette georgous pic and belly and I absolutly looove your t-shirt!!!:D


----------



## lauren10

awesome tattoo lisa!!! I love it

Lisette you look amazing girl!


----------



## lauren10

Crystal LOVE the u/s picture!!! Beautiful little pumpkin!!! and congrats on your due date being moved up, yay!

soooooooooo Mel....when do you test??? 
Kim, Lisa and Rach, what's the latest with you guys?


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks girls i love it too!!!

tattoos dont bother me, physical pain is ALOT easier, im sure its that way for a lot of peopleeee

im guna start opks cd 10 which is 2maro...im sure i am not going to ovulate very soon bc no meds this month, but im hoping by cd 20 i get a pos opk...

how are you girls todayyy


----------



## keepthefaithx

Love u bump lisette so cute <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

if i get preggo this month, my baby will be due SOO close to my first angels due date...i really hope and pray that would be amazing...i would be sooooo happy xo


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladiiiieees,

How was everyone's w-end? It was so sunny and perfect 20degres temp here (finally after 2 weeks of rain).

Lauren I used to be a pee on a stick addict but now Im more of a afraid-to-even-look-at afreakin-stick...If I feel like it I might test on 12 or 13 (but I always chicken out and wait until im late...which im never)--> Ive never been a day late in my life so if AF dont come on 14dpo I'll know even before testing.

Lisa I see cd 16 for you opk+---> It would definitly be a wonderful gift you so deserve to have your due date arround that of your angel! I'll stalk your chart for sure...


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck Lisa!

Glad everyone seemed to make it through the weekend OK.

2 days until my U/S! I am so anxious! I am beginning to think this crazy one might be another boy... LOL. I change my mind so much! First I thought boy, then I was convinced girl, now I am back to boy. I think guessing is pointless for me. I don't really care all I want is for the Dr. to say everything looks healthy! But admit it, buying dresses would be lots of fun!

What is everyone up to? I have a full day of work today, then I am off half of tomorrow because we have baseball tickets (Cards vs. Cubs... big rivalry!) and then I am off early on Wed for my Dr. appointment, so I hope this week flies by quickly. It is so nice outside, it is a shame to waste it inside working!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Reallly mel? I hope so..i hope the clomid will make me o sooner. Even tho i am not taking it anymore...

How are you doing..what cd??


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> Reallly mel? I hope so..i hope the clomid will make me o sooner. Even tho i am not taking it anymore...
> 
> How are you doing..what cd??

Im doing fine and trying to stay positive. I feel the same as all other cycle but the more I read and stalk symptoms of other women the more I realise that most feel the same as usual its just after they have their BFP that they go ''Ah thats why I had____''. Not trying to read into things (Especially my chart). I had all the charts you can possibly imagine: Triphasic, with what could've been implant dip, the steady rise, the zig-zag, you name it! lol :D

A lot of women who take clomid and stop, for some reason, get pregnant on that cycle. Its like their body is readjusting being normal and then bam...eggy loves spermy!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy goddamn monday morning to all lolol

Lisa ur tattoo looks awsome! Definetly something special for ur angels.

Lisette loveeee ur bump pics!! Gorgeous lookin chica!

Stace hmmm...i'm still thinking girl for u. 2 days to go whaaaaaaa u must be freakin out!!

Hope everyone had great weekends!! I'm sooo pissed i stopped my meds this weekend and was fine the whole weekend and then this morning poof sick as a dog at work. It was weird tho...been awhile since i visited my favorite cubicle for some vom session. Beany was acting up too and i was like ahhh u like making mommy puke her guts up dontcha?

Emma how r u sweety? Missing u bunches hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## Krippy

Good morning ladies! Love the bump pic Lis! You and your preggo t-shirts...So precious!

Love the tattoo Leese! Thinking of you this month! 

GL Mel...I hope Clomid is the magic cure for you hun! 

Oooohhh Stace...I think you are having a boy! Not sure why and I was wrong with Lis. I am so excited to find out the news!

Love the u/s pic Crystal! So cute!

How was your weekend Lauren? Did you have some nice weather out east! It was beautiful here...+30 yesterday! SO nice!

Here is my bump pic from this morning girls! I feel huge already and I am running out of ideas on how to hide it, it is getting too hot to wear baggy sweaters everyday! lol I keep thinking that they missed twins at my first ultrasound bc it was so early and they did an abdominal u/s. I can't get it out of my head that there could be 2 in there. I don't even know if it is possible to miss a baby at an u/s...must be just going crazy! Have a Happy Monday everyone!
 



Attached Files:







9.3 weeks.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Krippy

We were writing at the same time Jess!! HI!!! Sorry your LO is misbehaving and you aren't feeling well! Hope it doesn't last long hun!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crappp Kris that's an awsome bump!!!I'm actualy really jelly since i've started getting a small one but nuttin like that lolol.

Mehh it's ok i just started taking my meds again this morning and it will pass...maybe i'll be on them the whole time..ohh well better then being sick non stop i guess..


----------



## Krippy

You are right Jess...If the meds work then stay on them! It is great that you have something that works for you! I am starting to feel better in the mornings but still really crappy at night but not long until that gets better too! :)

I know I can't believe my bump either...It is prob bc I just was preggo not very long ago and the muscles are already stretched out but we aren't ready to tell people and I am sure people are wondering! lol Or they think I am just getting fat again...hahahaha!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Krippy said:


> Good morning ladies! Love the bump pic Lis! You and your preggo t-shirts...So precious!
> 
> Love the tattoo Leese! Thinking of you this month!
> 
> GL Mel...I hope Clomid is the magic cure for you hun!
> 
> Oooohhh Stace...I think you are having a boy! Not sure why and I was wrong with Lis. I am so excited to find out the news!
> 
> Love the u/s pic Crystal! So cute!
> 
> How was your weekend Lauren? Did you have some nice weather out east! It was beautiful here...+30 yesterday! SO nice!
> 
> Here is my bump pic from this morning girls! I feel huge already and I am running out of ideas on how to hide it, it is getting too hot to wear baggy sweaters everyday! lol I keep thinking that they missed twins at my first ultrasound bc it was so early and they did an abdominal u/s. I can't get it out of my head that there could be 2 in there. I don't even know if it is possible to miss a baby at an u/s...must be just going crazy! Have a Happy Monday everyone!

Holly jeez of a bump. Its a total cutie bump though and you totally look preggo, you must start to get these looks at work and from people wondering if they should ask! :D


----------



## Krippy

I work from home, thank goodness, otherwise I would be totally hooped! There would be no hiding it! My friends are wondering why I am avoiding them I am sure though! Oh well...I love it and it is prob mostly bloat but I will take it! I love having a bump!

When are you testing Mel?


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, that is how I looked at 11 weeks Kris, and it had been over 8 years so I had DS, so I have no excuse! Mine was mostly bloat. pick up a couple cute high waisted shirts/sun dresses. They seem to be in style again and they can hide your bloat/bump until your are ready to tell the world!


----------



## themarshas

Good morning all! Hope you all had a great mother's day! 

Jessy- sucks that you have to stay on the meds but if they work, stick with them!

Leese- Love the Tattoo.

Kris- that's a pretty good start on a bump! Probably because it's your second pregnancy but twins would be pretty cool too!

It was super nice here on Saturday and we spent pretty much all day outside so I've got a pretty good sunburn. Ohh well. Yesterday was pretty uneventful... DH went golfing and I worked a bit more on the nursery, sanded DH's childhood toybox so we can paint it, and washed more clothes & blankets... such a spoiled little man! I'll post some pics later today. I was so emotional yesterday. It's really annoying to cry and have no idea why. After I cried for no reason I felt much better though... who knows! Damn Hormones! Can't believe our little guy will hit 30 weeks this week! Although I'm feeling like a giant at the moment. I grew 1.5" around in 10 days... again. No real weight gain but getting rounder by the moment.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks for the girl vote Jessy! I am so scared that I will be disappointed when the U/S tech tells me what it is. I don't want the first thought to be Oh, I thought it was the other, LOL. Probably crazy pregnancy emotions getting the best of me! It is what it is, so no amount of guessing will make a little peeny grow or disappear LOL.

Kris- I always tend to guess boy for everyone, LOL. Maybe because I only have a boy, I think all babies are boys??? So many people I know have either just had girls or are having girls, so I figure I will be the one that gets the boy LOL. Literally, my SIL, my cousin, and two girls I work with all girl babies! The only one I guessed right was my SIL (secretly wishing hers to be a girl so DS would be the only grandson still... I know that is mean) and my friend I for some reason knew was having another girl. Other than that I am usually a terrible guesser!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Twinkie I think its a girl too...You'll have the only grandson AND a lil girl wouldnt that be awesome!

Im only 5 dpo but I keep thinking and wishing I'd find something different in my cycle; something that makes me go ''Ohhh thats unusual...''--> Keep wishing Mel, I know thats not how it work (They make u wait and wait and wait)...lol but then again im only 5dpo....Arg!


----------



## babydust818

WTF Kristin! LOL you are big for 9 weeks!!! What in the world. You sure you don't have twins or triplets?!?!?! Holy guacamole! You can tell that's a bump girly!!

Lisette omggg your bump is beautiful! You look gorgeous!!! :)

Stace maybe you will have a girl!?!? I hope you do so your dreams can be completely fulfilled!! I know a healthy baby is all you wanna hear. Me too! can't wait to seeeee.

Well today starts my every other day of BDing. Going to do it CD8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 17, 18, 20 and 22. lol. Hope i can abide by it. Jax and Sade are doing so much better with eachother but still not loving one another. I hope they can get along for mommas sake. Don't know what i'd do without my fur babies! ;) 

Lisa you are making me want a tat sooo badly ugh!


----------



## babydust818

Mel i am anxious to see what your temps do in the next few days!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> Mel i am anxious to see what your temps do in the next few days!

lol me too though Jess will have to bitchslap me to get me to stop overanalyzing. I've been so let down in the past with the most perfect (triphasic and dip) charts. And a lot of women say their BFP chart did not look any different...

I still have the same crampy/twingy feeling I always have after O. Though my Dr says it shouldnt do/mean anything and could be from O liquid that is released, gas, progesterone, ect. So im trying not to count myself out yet!

How are you holding up? I bet your hubby wont mind your new rule for the 48h sex...


----------



## Twinkie210

Mel- I would quit looking for signs. If you read back over the past 9 months or so, I usually have some sort of symptom that conviced me I was pregnant and then BFNs. I am to the point I think early symptoms are crap!

OMG it is so beautiful today, WHY AM I AT WORK???? Oh yes, so I can afford to pay my bills LOL. I really need to win the lottery so I can become a SAHM... with 4 or 5 kids and a minivan... is that too much to ask?? Or maybe DH can get some big time promotion and make a nice 6 figure salary? I am dreaming I think...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey Chicas :wave:

I've been trying to get 2 free minutes to respond all freaking morning! Mad house in here today!!! And yes its soooo dam gorgeous, why oh why are we working?!!??!!?

Kris sweetie your bump is just sooo dam cute :)

Jess sorry to hear sicky sick again....are the pills kicking in this afternoon?

Stace I'm guessing girl too, I think we're more girl power on here ;) Good plan to not think one or the other though....I was the same...really preparred for boy even though i though girl!!!

Lauren babe we need a new pic too! I'm sorry that show made you soo sad :( I've been a ball of emotion this weekend too...i think the holiday makes us all miss our angels that much more!

Mel keeping all my little bits crossed for ya girlie!!! Gonna be stalking hard!

Rach that is one intense schedule my friend! I remember being on that and man right now...pfftttt I tip my hat off to ya! Sounds like a good plan though :)

Lisa babe are you wearing some sexy sandals to show off the tat today?

Liz can't wait to see nice new nursery pics :) We got our furniture delivered this weekend so next is paint and decor...lots of little bits to come together...slowly but surely!

Emma babe we miss ya and are thinking of you :hugs:

Kim we need an update sweetie!!! xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Thankfully they did kick in at lunch time sooo s'all good. Guess i'll just have to keep it up a bit longer ohh well no biggie.

Whaaaaaaa Lisette ur on the freakin go hunny! It's soooo gorgeous outside!! Plus they are announcing kick ass weather all week eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Rach woahhhhh ur cooch is gonna be on fire lololol. If u were a redhead we'd have to call u firecrotch for more then one reason huh??? LOL

Stace i'm with ya let's win the lottery and not have to worry bout sitting in the office on amazing days like today....it's just not fair SOB i have huge windows so i can see all the gorgeousness and it's like whaaaa i cant concentrate on damn computer screens i wanna be outside nowwwww...

Kim how r u???? Any news AF wise????


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey gals; From your own experience when did you test (dpo) and get you BFP? Did you have any negatives before the positives and what made you test?

If my chart looks good I may test this w-end? Jess do you still have those cheapie internet one? I have FRER at home that I bought when Df and I first started and I never though I'd be close to get preg test expired but they will be in sept...:S


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Jess I know you have a lil beany tummy now--> when will you post your pic?


----------



## keepthefaithx

mel, rach, kim what cd are you on? 

anyone talk to emma :(


----------



## jessy1101

Mel no i used the last ones i had for this bfp.

Finaly have a small bump bout damn time too. After i saw Kris's tho totaly made me uber jealous lololol

No news from Emma..:(


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls. Hope everybody is doing great. Emma- thinking about you! Hope you are Being supported through this difficult time.xoxo

Leese- cute tattoo hope it's your good luck charm :)

Lisette I'm loving your pics the shirts are just adorable. So fun! 

Afm- unfortunately nothing but negative news. I'm now 22days late and still bfn.so my cycles are now outta whack again. I did get extremely stressed last month which contributes to it But I am more frustrated now because I don't have that mind set of ok I can just try again in a few weeks because i am now not ovulating. My stress from last month was having second thoughts about the move and regretting changing jobs. But I'm getting over that and realized that I just was missing my old friends and my old routine. But like I said I started being better with that a couple of weeks ago so where's the witch. Ugh. Anyhow I just don't know what to do.... Tomorrow is my angels due date:( this just stinks. I to I might have pill that I had got a prescription for to start my period but ended up not needing it. I have thought about taking it but I am so obsessive and I think what if I conceived when we did it on ______ day and the test just isn't showing yet? So I would be the worrier that says ok so we can't have unprotected sex for 2-3 weeks before I take this pill so that I don't have to worry about doing damage if I happened to of conceived. Sorry I'm rambling I guess I'm just venting. Luv u girls... Thanks for all the thoughts.


----------



## babydust818

Lisa i am on CD8. 

Mel like i had said i was NTNP when i got pregnant, but i DO remember i tested 3 days before my period and i had a BFN on a hpt from dollar tree. When i was the BFN i was like eh what else is new? Something told me 3 days later to test again and when i did i used E.P.T. digital and it said pregnant. I thought it was a dud so i did 7 total and all were bfp! My E.P.T. also confirmed my bfn after i started miscarrying.


----------



## babydust818

Kim i am sorry you're going through this. I remember i was super stressed one time 2 yrs ago and i ended up not having AF for almost 3 months. I say keep using OPKs. You may ovulate sometime soon! You don't need your AF to ov again. I got everything crossed for you sweety. Try to relax.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> mel, rach, kim what cd are you on?
> 
> anyone talk to emma :(

Im 5 dpo--> U can click on my ticker and it'll bring you to my FF chart.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

jkb11 said:


> Hi girls. Hope everybody is doing great. Emma- thinking about you! Hope you are Being supported through this difficult time.xoxo
> 
> Leese- cute tattoo hope it's your good luck charm :)
> 
> Lisette I'm loving your pics the shirts are just adorable. So fun!
> 
> Afm- unfortunately nothing but negative news. I'm now 22days late and still bfn.so my cycles are now outta whack again. I did get extremely stressed last month which contributes to it But I am more frustrated now because I don't have that mind set of ok I can just try again in a few weeks because i am now not ovulating. My stress from last month was having second thoughts about the move and regretting changing jobs. But I'm getting over that and realized that I just was missing my old friends and my old routine. But like I said I started being better with that a couple of weeks ago so where's the witch. Ugh. Anyhow I just don't know what to do.... Tomorrow is my angels due date:( this just stinks. I to I might have pill that I had got a prescription for to start my period but ended up not needing it. I have thought about taking it but I am so obsessive and I think what if I conceived when we did it on ______ day and the test just isn't showing yet? So I would be the worrier that says ok so we can't have unprotected sex for 2-3 weeks before I take this pill so that I don't have to worry about doing damage if I happened to of conceived. Sorry I'm rambling I guess I'm just venting. Luv u girls... Thanks for all the thoughts.

Im sorry this situation is messing with you. You'll know when its time to get the pills to start AF and if you are not ready then just go with the flow...I'll be stalking you and hopefully your cycles will adjust now that your stress is down. Hugs :D


----------



## Twinkie210

Mel- I got a BFP on 10dpo both times (this time could have actually been 9dpo, not 100% sure which day I O'd). I tested this time because I kind of felt different the night before, I can't really explain it, just kind of off.

Kim- I understand how you could be paranoid. I think you should make sure not to have unprotected sex for a couple weeks, test and if negative use the meds to induce AF, otherwise you are just going to get more stressed. And you never know, she may show before then. How long do you have to wait before you can be seen by a FS? Did you say another year? I wish that Dr.'s would just help women when they want it and we didn't have all of these waiting periods!


----------



## Krippy

:hugs::hugs: Kim...I am sorry you are going through this. Thinking about you lots hun! Hope you find a great Dr. to help you and figure out your body!

Thanks for all the bump love girls...I just can't believe how big I am! I love it :cloud9: But it is crazy...I can't imagine how I am going to look by the end of this pregancy :blush:


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls. Xoxo stace yepp it will be one year in feb. I could be seen now but insurance will not cover my treatment. Til feb. I'm hoping I can go to just a regular ob/gyn visit and they can do something in the meantime. Right now I just feel so blah. And frustrated. I have never set a goal and not reached it....and I'm such a planner. So this is really just frustrating. I very much so believe in God and right now after two years of trying and failing i know He is the only one that can bless me with a baby I just want it so bad now. I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## themarshas

Aww Kim, everything will get better! Just try not to stress! Obviously easier said then done... after trying for 7 months then having our m/c and getting pregnant right off, I adopted the new motto of "god laughs at those with plans". aka there's nothing you can do and it will happen when it happens...even if it makes you miserable in the meantime


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Ugh...enough with the cramping already! I have the same crampy-twingy I always have every cycle from O to Af... I know Im not out 'til the witch shows and that many many had the same AF signs when BFP but its hard to stay neutral! I'd like to just run and hide, but my damn uterus will follow me anyways:D

Kim and Rach...whether its waiting for AF, waiting to O or waiting in the 2ww= this SUCKS!

BFP POWER!BFP POWER!

Okay sorry ladies, kinda tired and lost it for minute there...hihi!


----------



## babydust818

lol Mel i totally get it. It's hard to not over analyze the symptoms. It truly does SUCK but i tell you what... when you see that BFP you're gonna shit bricks and have so many tears from the joy of happiness!! I picture that day over and over in my brain. How all this is going to be SO worth it. I know it's hard to not get carried away in the 2WW, but you're gonna be alright regardless. Just remember that!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

good mornin' girlies

goodluck to you mel!! i hope this is ur month

rach, are u going to do opks this month?

kim-uhh that sucks hunni, i hope that witch comes soon so you can start trying again.

i hope this is our month girls, we deserve it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

mel do you take progesterone?

that shit is the worst..thats something that really screws w your 2ww symptoms, the first month no1 told me and i KNEW i was preggo....

same exact symptoms..its horrible...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i was thinking that too kim, like what stacy said. you should call ur dr maybe get something like provera to bring on a period...22 days late is long enough your patient i would have called my dr a week late and been like give me something NOWW!!! im sorry i could be mistaken but didnt you say you have pcos? cuz yea then i guess it makes sense that periods can be abnormally long..

ughh i hope soon kim <3


----------



## Twinkie210

I had a dream about a baby boy last night. I let my husband think that I was dreaming about this baby, but I think in might have been my Angel :) He was 9 months old (it has been 9 months since my MC) and his name was Cade (not a name I would pick). He was with a pretty little girl with dark hair, who was a couple years older than him. My friend lost her baby girl at 38 weeks in November 2009. I was showing the baby's picture to a guy I work with, but I can't remember what the baby looked like. It makes me happy to think that my baby is in heaven with his Angel friends.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aw stace :) whens ur gender scan again?


----------



## keepthefaithx

im sure all our angels are friends :) they see we are friends and they become friends awww


----------



## Twinkie210

Tomorrow @ 1. It may take me awhile to post it though, depending on how backed up the Dr. is. I have to wait to see the Dr. after that.


----------



## Krippy

What a beautiful dream Stace! My mom firmly believes that if you dream about someone that has passed they are there visiting you from the other side. So your angel was with you while you were sleeping giving you a snuggle! 

I dreamt about my son and my late father last night! My dad came to visit my mom and I from heaven and we had a wonderful time with him, visiting and had supper, it was so strange. I then asked him if my son was with him in heaven and he said of course. I take care of my grandson everyday, I am sorry that he couldn't come with me. It was the strangest dream and I woke up crying.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> mel do you take progesterone?
> 
> that shit is the worst..thats something that really screws w your 2ww symptoms, the first month no1 told me and i KNEW i was preggo....
> 
> same exact symptoms..its horrible...

No progesterone, just Clomid. My prog got tested last year and it was 26.5 at 9dpo. Clomid is just to give me an extra boost eventhough I O on my own. I felt so bitchy on clomid I cant imagine having prog too...:D


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Krippy said:


> What a beautiful dream Stace! My mom firmly believes that if you dream about someone that has passed they are there visiting you from the other side. So your angel was with you while you were sleeping giving you a snuggle!
> 
> I dreamt about my son and my late father last night! My dad came to visit my mom and I from heaven and we had a wonderful time with him, visiting and had supper, it was so strange. I then asked him if my son was with him in heaven and he said of course. I take care of my grandson everyday, I am sorry that he couldn't come with me. It was the strangest dream and I woke up crying.

Wow...You ladies had beautiful dreams! Even though it gets to us emotionnaly arent they just the best of dreams we can have...?!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Jess if you read this NO telling my DF-->My mom had a dream right arround my O time where she kept telling me I was pregnant and I didnt believe her. In her dream she said Yes you are look I have goosebumps (as if goosebumps are the answer to everything). She said it felt different (my mom has itty psychic abilities).

2-3 nights ago I had this ubber vivid dream where I just strated bleeding from ''there''...My period started full blown and it was dripping on the floor and I wasnt due for it at all. After much google, the results pretty said that blood means life. Whatever exaustion-emotion I was feeling they have been cleaned and now is time to relax.


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> What a beautiful dream Stace! My mom firmly believes that if you dream about someone that has passed they are there visiting you from the other side. So your angel was with you while you were sleeping giving you a snuggle!
> 
> I dreamt about my son and my late father last night! My dad came to visit my mom and I from heaven and we had a wonderful time with him, visiting and had supper, it was so strange. I then asked him if my son was with him in heaven and he said of course. I take care of my grandson everyday, I am sorry that he couldn't come with me. It was the strangest dream and I woke up crying.

That was a beautiful dream. I am glad your father is there to take care of RJ. I am sure that RJ will be visiting you in your dreams too just to let you know he is OK, and you never know, maybe he will want to visit with his brother or sister! I told my friend about my dream and she believes that our babies are together in Heaven too :) I think that our loved ones always find each other.


----------



## themarshas

Good morning all! What great dreams you all have! I never remember my dreams... 

It's so gloomy here today... I'd rather be on the Amalfi Coast where I was a year ago- sitting on a sunny beach with my DH enjoying Italy for my Birthday. Instead it's raining... lame!


----------



## babydust818

Is today your birthday Liz?! If so, Happy Birthday!!!

Stace your dream sounds so beautiful. How comforting?! I have dreams all the time about something so i never pay close attention to the meaning anymore. I hope you can update us ASAP when you get out of the doctors tmrw!!!

Mel hmm wonder what that dream means? Would be awesome for it to mean 'life'. My friend from another thread had a dream that some guy knocked on her door and told her she was pregnant. Sure enough.. a week later she got a positive hpt! Never block out them dreams! unfortunately dreams mean nothing to me though lol. i've dreamt about being pregnant and giving birth and everything. i suck!!

Lisa i will be using OPKs this month and doing the every other day BDing. What about you?


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy Birthday Liz!

Rach- Good Luck! I hope that schedule works for you!


----------



## themarshas

Thanks! Yup, it's my birthday! My mom just came to my office bearing cake


----------



## Krippy

Happy Birthday Liz!

GL Rach! Thinking of you!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

*Happy bday!!!:d*


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Cant wait to know if its a girl or boy Stace!!!!

I forgot to mention that I also dreamt last night I was 10dpo and took an opk and it was positive!!! Weird...

Rach I used to dream about pregnancy and birth and tests and all...but after a while I got into meditation and changed my mindset and havent had a dream about babies and test in almost a year now!


----------



## crystalclaro

Happy Birthday Liz :)


----------



## jkb11

Happy b day Liz!!!! 

Stace I can't wait to know if your having a girl or boy!!!! I guess boy but I think I have been wrong with everyone on here haha .... So hope you get your girl!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Its been calm here today. Everyone must've been busy-busy...Im off from work now so I'll see you guys 2morrow.


----------



## babydust818

Comment 12,000.... damn! We do a lot of talkin on this site! lol. Our whole journey is on this thread. It's pretty neat.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy bday Liz!!

Stace super duper excited for u tomorrow!! Cant believe it s already here!!

Mel oooo hoping it s definetly gonna happen.

Sorry ive been mia today but i stayed home. Woke up woth a huge headache and just feeling woozy and burn out. With the heat and work beinh so crazy lately i think it s completly tired me out bad. Feeling better now thank god.

Hoping everyone had an awsome day. Hump day tomorrow!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Comment 12,000.... damn! We do a lot of talkin on this site! lol. Our whole journey is on this thread. It's pretty neat.

Trust me i never thought back in sept 2011 while creating this thread it would have so much buzz and positive effects. Im thankfull for meeting every one of u incredible ladies!!


----------



## babydust818

we are all here for a reason! not only because we share the same story but because we're meant to carry each other through it!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! Happy birthday Liz! Stacie woot for the u/s tomorrow!! 

Didnt read everything but hope everyone else is great. Xxxooxixo&#128107;


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies: How's your morning so far?

Stace--------Girl?---------Boy?

Liz did your hubby take you out to dinner last night?

Rach adn Kim how are your cycles doing?

My temps are officialy boring this month and I still have my crampy-af-is-gonna-show cramps. Its hard to stay positive when you feel the same way you felt for years gettign BFN...


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, my appointment isnt until 1... so 4 and a half hours to go!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good Morning Girls,

I'm sorry I've been a bad PUPO lately too! 

Rach you just made me tear up! Love ya girlie :hugs:

Stace soooo excited for you today :)

Mel don't give up, we're here for ya!!!

Jess how you feeling chica?

Happy Hump Day to everyone!!! I had a pretty rough one yesterday but woke up feeling fresh and realizing I will be away from this crappy office in a few short months and on to a new chapter in my life! HAVE TO remain strong and not let the *******s get me down :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Mel- take a look at my BFP chart, wasn't expecting a BFP from it, so you never know!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33f1b7


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Twinkie210 said:


> Mel- take a look at my BFP chart, wasn't expecting a BFP from it, so you never know!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33f1b7

Wow thank you--> yeah definitly with that spotting you mustve thought you were out when in fact it was implantation spotting...and the temps were going down a tiny bit then bam UP with a BFP! 

I guess the saying which you never know until the whitch shows is true. The cramps, the charts, the boobs, ALL the symptoms are pointless to analyse because our only ''Aha'' moment will be either with a BFP or AF.

Thanks :D


----------



## babydust818

Lisette awh i hope your day gets better :( It's so hard to enjoy your day when there's assholes you work with! Just remember.. not too much longer. Love ya sweety.

Stace GAHHHH it needs to be 1 already.

Mel don't let all that get you down! Some women have the same pre-af symptoms for YRS and then poof they're prego and didn't know it bcz of having the same ol symptoms. You honestly have no idea for sure if you are in or out until that witch arrives. Still 1 more week,... GAHH!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

howdy! happy hump day! 

Just got back from the dr and i gained FIVE pounds since my last appt 2 weeks ago! eek. He thought baby's head is down now...I think so too b/c i think i can feel her bum. Also got my whooping cough shot! My dr said he had a little 3 month old baby that got it, but she's doing just fine, thank God! 

Stacie I think you might be having a boy.


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks Lauren! I am glad you got the shot! It is scary to think that little babies can die from it!

This baby seems to be splitting the guesses down the middle...
Mom- girl
Dad- boy
DH- girl 
DS- boy

LOL, I think I will just have to wait, but at the moment leaning toward boy...


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Anyonw had news from Emma?

Stace only 1h30 until 1pm (at least in my time zome)...I thing its divided here too between boy and girl (i say girl).


----------



## Twinkie210

Rainbowbeany said:


> Anyonw had news from Emma?
> 
> Stace only 1h30 until 1pm (at least in my time zome)...I thing its divided here too between boy and girl (i say girl).

I am an hour behind you :(


----------



## babydust818

1207pm here! So 2 more hours for Stace. UGH! lol.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

To all the POAS addict: when should I test and have it be reliable? 10dpo or 12dpo?! I may want to give it an early try because of the long w-end!


----------



## lauren10

FRER says up to 6 days before you expect your period. maybe go for that...what dpo do you get AF usually? 

even so that could still be early, but I get started at like 6 dpo, so I'm not really one to talk!!


----------



## lauren10

so, i'm not constipated today and I can't tell you how good that makes me feel!!!!! so good that I HAD to tell someone!!! (aren't you lucky!?!)


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL Lauren!

Mel- I think 10dpo is a good starting point, but only if your little bean is an early implanter. So a BFN at 10dpo is not a deal breaker. I quit testing before then because really, most people will not get a BFP before 10dpo...


----------



## Twinkie210

Less than an hour!


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaaaaaaaa Stace it's getting there!!! I'm thinking girl for u..we shall see if i'm right!

Lauren go you with ur poopage on lololol. Betcha it felt freakin amazing too huh?

Mel i agree with Stace i'd wait till at least minimum 10dpo just in case..yes it can be a false negative but damnit it's hard not to feel down about it anywais when u see only 1 line u know? The longer u wait the better it is!

How is everyone? I've been training a girl who just came back from mat leave and since she pretty much is starting at 0 it's not easy at all 'sigh'. I'm still feeling weird althought it was alot worse this am. I left a msg on my dr's cell telling her my symptoms and what she thinks and etc etc. Better safe then sorry me thinks...

Happy humpalicious day to all!! Hopefully u guys are having a good one!

Has anybody gotten news from Emma??? Thoughts and prayers with her for sure.


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap my ticker compares girls and boy parts to a hot dog or a hamburger...seriously WTF??? That is kinda creepy...my kid should not be thought of as food...jesus..


----------



## themarshas

Ok, It's 1:30... boy or girl?!? haha 

Some photos of our shower stuff. I don't have many good ones of me at the shower...
 



Attached Files:







560657_761314497831_35003803_35674373_170558430_n.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7









554269_761313928971_35003803_35674361_259063066_n.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 6









546437_761314368091_35003803_35674370_988736461_n.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 6









544874_761314562701_35003803_35674374_710577440_n.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5









581277_10150886296378366_629418365_9631461_2033143573_n.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jessy1101

Stace??????????? Deets???????????????

Woahhh Liz u got some pretty freakin decent loot chica!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Liz: HOLY cow that is one nice stroller...and you got loads of stuff! Better more than not enough!

Lauren: Yay for...um easy-toilet-going! I always hate how I feel bloated and fat after not going for a few days. 6dpo....jeez you must be rollin on an HCG budget1 :D

Stace: BOY OR GIRL??????

Jess: I'll hold off as long as I can...You know me: I want to test but my fear always wins and I end up waiting...therefore not testing! Depending on how my willpower is I might try at 11-12...You'll have to bitchslap me out of it!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Staceeeee ur killin us here hunny LOL


----------



## lauren10

Liz that's some nice loot! 

Jessy I missed it....what are your symptoms? what's going on? 

Yes my bathroom trip was AMAZING!!! i seriously think I lost significant weight from it. Now i just have to keep it going :) 

I'm a POAS addict...the real thing!! although I did buy a lot of those cheapies in bulk from the internet :) 

commmmmmeeee on stacie! she did tell us she might not be able to post right away. She's teasing and taunting us.


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren symptom wise since monday night ive had non stop headaches, dizzyness and generaly getting tired at the easiest thing ever it's scary.

Should i be worried? I've left a msg for my dr so i'll see what she thinks..


----------



## Krippy

I always say better safe than sorry Jess! I am sure you are fine but always tell you Dr. if you have concerns, even little ones! Let us know how you get on!

Stace!!!!! I do remember she said it might take her a while to update but....come on!!! We need to know! :)


----------



## Krippy

I say POAS Mel! :)


----------



## jkb11

Stace ---- I wanna know!!! Lol I'm sure your out celebrating and buying color appropriate stuff! Xoxo 

Mel- still know af for me. I got my provera out today. It's almost a year old :/ so I don't know about taking it. June will be a year. We had unprotected sex on the 14 th. so I guess I will wait 2 weeks and if no af by then go ahead and take it.


----------



## jkb11

Me too!!! 10 dpo.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

jkb11 said:


> Stace ---- I wanna know!!! Lol I'm sure your out celebrating and buying color appropriate stuff! Xoxo
> 
> Mel- still know af for me. I got my provera out today. It's almost a year old :/ so I don't know about taking it. June will be a year. We had unprotected sex on the 14 th. so I guess I will wait 2 weeks and if no af by then go ahead and take it.

You are so patient...but better safe than sorry! I wish you look with the provera and a nice clean cycle!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies!!! 

Still no news from Stace hun! COME ON GIRLIE!!!! :)

Crazy this day has flown by, thank God!!!

Mel POAS for sure!!!! I'm a huge addict so not gonna help much! LOL

Jess baby did the Dr call back...maybe ur just fighting something and these are the symptoms! Lots of fluid and sleep hunni xoxoxoxoxo

Lauren poo'ing is one of the greatest things when I can finally go too! LOL Congrats :)

Kim sweetie i miss ya! Still no AF :( Arrrgggg....my good friend is going through the same crap right now....AF is just being a total BIIIAATTCHHHH!!! I'm sooo sorry :hugs:

What's for dinner everyone? I'm at a loss for what to make....i have a cooked chicken and some baby spinish....i guess a nice summer salad would be smart....too bad all i want is pink caramel popcorn since i talked about it before while planning fun stuff for my baby shower! Good Lord I'm in the wrong bussiness! My friend and I have been texting all day with fun ideas and where to buy what!!! Gonna cost me a fortune but it'll be soo dam cute I don't care! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls, hope everyones having a good day

xo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Leeeseee :wave: how you doing hunni? xxx


----------



## themarshas

We did get a pretty good haul. The clothing and blankets you can see in his closet are only the onesies that are part of outfits. The other (like 100) onesies are folded and waiting for furniture to put them in. I LOVE our stroller/carseat. Who doesn't love Eddie Bauer??? It rolls amazing and folds with one button. Plus it's light weight- even I can lift it- which is amazing. I tried my sister's Graco stroller when she was home and I legit could barely lift the carseat-- when it was babyless. There's no way I could haul that around every day (much less with her 12lb kid in it). 

Where is stace????!?!?!?

Jessy- I'd ask your Dr. Better safe. 

Kim- you are sooooo patient! But it's a good thing. Wouldn't want to risk it if you have a little beanie in there


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- I can't decide on dinner either...


----------



## crystalclaro

doing the happy dane over here !!!! just came back from my specialist and my A1C is 5.8 that is in the same range as a non diabetic and my thyroid level is in normal range!!! so all the yucky sickness and tired I feel is just from the baby!!! he said " after the baby is born you should feel like a normal non- sick person" lol I have waited almost 18 years to feel "normal" :) 
Just wish they could tell me sooner if I'm carrying a boy or a girl!!! I wont find out until june 25th!!! unless my obgyn can see on her office ultrasound, she always like to peek at the baby every appointment and I see her every 3 weeks :)


----------



## jessy1101

Dinner wise im thinking macaroni gratinee mhhmm sooo good and so easy to make in no time.

Crystal thats awsome!!! Ahhh cant believe u get to see beany every 3 weeks lucky! My gender scan is june 15th can it get here already?? 

No news dr wise but i called at noon sooo prob call me back tonight or something. Ive felt better today but still exausted. Probably not gettin enough water..

Stace??? Hello???


----------



## Rainbowbeany

crystalclaro said:


> doing the happy dane over here !!!! just came back from my specialist and my A1C is 5.8 that is in the same range as a non diabetic and my thyroid level is in normal range!!! so all the yucky sickness and tired I feel is just from the baby!!! he said " after the baby is born you should feel like a normal non- sick person" lol I have waited almost 18 years to feel "normal" :)
> Just wish they could tell me sooner if I'm carrying a boy or a girl!!! I wont find out until june 25th!!! unless my obgyn can see on her office ultrasound, she always like to peek at the baby every appointment and I see her every 3 weeks :)

That is great news! Where's your signature btw? I love seeing where you ladies are at week-wise!


----------



## crystalclaro

yea my dr is awesome about peaking at the baby. My actual anatomy scan is july 3rd but I have to have a fetal echo done on june 25th so they will look at tell me. Or at least they better look there!! I know there first priority is to check all the valves and flow in the heart. I have to have the Downs blood test next week. i declined the ultrasound for it because I would have to travel 6 hrs to get it done.!!


----------



## jessy1101

Haaaahaaa just saw on FB what Stacie s having!!! I wont spoil but congrats sweety!!!


----------



## Krippy

Awww Jess! Luccckkkyyy! She better get her butt over here quick! :)


----------



## crystalclaro

oh how is your nausea Jess?? mine is horrible !!1 after every meal I hang my head over the toilet waiting for it to come back up, it never really comes back out I just feel it coming up and down in my chest and I get all hot and dizzy and then after every meal I'm exhausted!!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

WHAT! Stace having time to post on Fb but not BnB...nuh huh, not acceptable! We wanna know.....!!!!:D


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal i made the mistake of going off the meds this weekend and paid biggg time for it lolol nevaaaa again me thinks.

Mehhh i can spoil it sooo gotta wait till she posts here mouuhaaahaaa


----------



## crystalclaro

Rainbowbeany said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> doing the happy dane over here !!!! just came back from my specialist and my A1C is 5.8 that is in the same range as a non diabetic and my thyroid level is in normal range!!! so all the yucky sickness and tired I feel is just from the baby!!! he said " after the baby is born you should feel like a normal non- sick person" lol I have waited almost 18 years to feel "normal" :)
> Just wish they could tell me sooner if I'm carrying a boy or a girl!!! I wont find out until june 25th!!! unless my obgyn can see on her office ultrasound, she always like to peek at the baby every appointment and I see her every 3 weeks :)
> 
> That is great news! Where's your signature btw? I love seeing where you ladies are at week-wise!Click to expand...


I went to update my due date and I lost my ticker :( I can't seem to get it back and I don't really like the others... I'm looking for one I like but I'm 13 weeks and 1 day today :)


----------



## crystalclaro

I'm due the 19th or the 20th... my husbands bday is the 19th (nov)


----------



## jessy1101

Im due nov 7th and my bday is nov 1st lol


----------



## Krippy

I am due December 15th and my bday is the 15th! DH is the 18th...although this bubs will be born in November I am still thinking of it as good luck! :)

Stace!!!!????!???!???!!!!!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

cute 3 of us are close to having bday babies!!!
:) I can't wait to find out the sex!!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Stace: If you have internet acces for FB please please please make a quick trip hre on Bnb to tell us the gender!


----------



## crystalclaro

uggh anyone having trouble finding maternity/nursing bras that fit ?? apparently the maternity stores here don't carry my size . I'm only 32 in my rib cake but an E in the cup size right now and I can tell they are about to go up in size again because they are so tingly and sore again. I don't have a baby bump but I have to basketballs in my shirt!!


----------



## babydust818

jess just spill the beanssssssss


----------



## lauren10

Jessy its prob just your body cranking up the blood volume, and your iron is trying to keep up. You should def be drinking tons and tons of water...it's hard to stay hydrated whe you're body is going nuts to take care of the baby! Lots of new tissues and fluids 

I agree with the girls about getting checked anyway though. Xxxx

Crystal awesome news honey!!! I'm a 34 bra so can't help much there. I'm probably a D now I'd say. Woot!

Oh and I saw Stacie's FB post too. She's always on BNB super early in the am with me, so I'm sure we'll get the announcement soon!!


----------



## Twinkie210

So sorry girls, but went shopping right after the Dr. then DS had a ball game, then ate dinner, then DH was on the computer all night and it is a pain to post from my phone. I thought Jessy or Lauren would have spoiled the news LOL.

We are team....:blue:

Had a feeling there was another teeny peeny in there, even though I tried to coninve myself there wasn't. When the U/S tech put the wand up to my belly there was a butt shot right away, guess he is stubborn but not shy LOL. She didn't tell us for a couple minutes more, but I knew from the start. Not giving up on having pink in my future, but I am completely happy with my boys:cloud9: DH says we are abosolutely done after this one, but I am very persuasive:haha: (I think he was very upset at first that it wasn't a girl... and I thought I would be the one to be upset, LOL) I have some pics on a CD, I will post them later this morning!

Sorry again for the late post!


----------



## lauren10

That's so great Stace!!! There's something about a momma and her boys!!! So sweet. Your DS must be excited? :)


----------



## lauren10

Krippy said:


> I am due December 15th and my bday is the 15th! DH is the 18th...although this bubs will be born in November I am still thinking of it as good luck! :)

I think its the best of luck and everything will be perfect!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> That's so great Stace!!! There's something about a momma and her boys!!! So sweet. Your DS must be excited? :)

He was very excited. He told us from the start that it was a brother. We should have listened to him! :) I told him if he gets any more siblings to ask for a sister, he said nope only brothers LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

I keep getting knocked out of BnB... when I upload pictures! Here is one pic...
View attachment profile.pdf


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is his potty shot!
View attachment its_a_boy.pdf


----------



## lauren10

Beautiful Stacie!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

YAY!!! on the positive you already know all there is to know about how to care and act with boys! Important thing is he is healthy...Once Dh sees this cutie pie face he'll just melt!


----------



## jessy1101

N'uh huh Stace it was ur news no way would i spoil it. Yupp that is most definetly a boy lolol. And i'm not suprised ur son was thrilled alot of little boys think girls are a total pain lololol.

I missed my dr's call last night so she told me to call her cell at 10am this monring..patiently waiting till then...it probably isnt anything too serious i'm hoping. Just better to get the confirmation that everything is ok and etc.

Cant wait till this day is finaly over and it's friday!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> N'uh huh Stace it was ur news no way would i spoil it. Yupp that is most definetly a boy lolol. And i'm not suprised ur son was thrilled alot of little boys think girls are a total pain lololol.
> 
> I missed my dr's call last night so she told me to call her cell at 10am this monring..patiently waiting till then...it probably isnt anything too serious i'm hoping. Just better to get the confirmation that everything is ok and etc.
> 
> Cant wait till this day is finaly over and it's friday!!!!!

Did you have blood work done too? I got one of those calls after my 12 week appt and it was to tell me my Vit D was low. But of course they can't just say that on the message so I wouldn't worry! It is probably something like low iron or vit D.

Poor DS has had to play with 3 cousins who are all girls... I think he is just happy to get a boy to play with! LOL Although I am sure he is an expert at playing house and barbies ;)


----------



## Krippy

Yaaahhh Stace! I was actually right for once lol! Love the pics, they are beautiful! :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Twinkie210 said:


> Here is his potty shot!
> View attachment 400557

Oh my....that is most definitly a boy! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> Yaaahhh Stace! I was actually right for once lol! Love the pics, they are beautiful! :)

I actually have a couple more, but BnB is a pain. They are all in .bmp files and the site won't accept that format. I need to figure out how to change them to .jpeg then I could upload more. 

You sound like me, I am very rarely correct on guessing LOL. But I did change my mind on the way to the ultrasound and told DH that I was getting boy vibes from this one. His heart rate was still 156, so I told little man he has a girlie heartbeat (I think he was just trying to surprise us) LOL. DS was always right around 140, so we will see if this one's drops some.


----------



## Krippy

That is awesome Stace! I am so happy for you! We needed some blue as it seems everyone is thinking pink! :) Did you buy anything specific for the little man last night or just regular shopping?


----------



## Krippy

lauren10 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I am due December 15th and my bday is the 15th! DH is the 18th...although this bubs will be born in November I am still thinking of it as good luck! :)
> 
> I think its the best of luck and everything will be perfect!Click to expand...

Thanks Lauren! I am thinking so too! :happydance: Can't believe that I am double digits tomorrow! EEekkkkk!

How is your pelvic floor doing? Hope you have been doing your kegels! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> That is awesome Stace! I am so happy for you! We needed some blue as it seems everyone is thinking pink! :) Did you buy anything specific for the little man last night or just regular shopping?

LOL, I figured I would be the one to keep our blue numbers up. I am kind of like Liz and think I might be destined to have all boys, which will make part of me sad, but my son is so stinking cute I would take a bunch more like him (as many as I can convince DH to have).

Shopping was all about him! I am a big bargain shopper, I always hit the clearance racks, so I was doing that as well as looking at bedding and stuff. I got him 2 pairs of shoes, some onsies (that are 12 months, but were marked down to $2 for 5!) a fleece blanket, a pair of socks to match an outfit my Mom bought him, a little golf outfit (more for DH and it was way more money than I would normally spend), another little 3 piece outfit, and what I think will be his going home outfit (two piece outfit, matching bibs, and matching blanket, I just need to get a little hat for him). I may change my mind on the going home outfit in the next 4 months though ;) All together I only spent $80, which for what I got I was happy with.


----------



## lauren10

Kris i had another bad bulging episode with my vag last night...it's not right!!! it must be the pelvic floor, right? it's almost more like the perineal area. it gets worse after being on my feet a lot, and then is better in the morning. gross. I'm trying to do kegels! I forgot to tell my dr about it yesterday.


----------



## Twinkie210

I am torn between these bedding sets and one more that I can't find on the website:

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12440224

https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12409777

These are probably my two favorites, but I like them both for different reasons... Oh the decisions.


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Kris i had another bad bulging episode with my vag last night...it's not right!!! it must be the pelvic floor, right? it's almost more like the perineal area. it gets worse after being on my feet a lot, and then is better in the morning. gross. I'm trying to do kegels! I forgot to tell my dr about it yesterday.

That sounds like your muscles are week and your utetus is bulging through. I would mention it to your Dr. next visit. 

I brought up my braxton hicks at my dr. appt and he didn't even let me explain before he said "Yup you will get more of those this time around". Gee he always has the best advice! He just told me as long as they aren't strong and close together, bleeding, or leaking fluid, I am fine... Uh yeah I think I could figure out that all of those things are bad and I haven't went to medical school!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Twinkie210 said:


> I am torn between these bedding sets and one more that I can't find on the website:
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12440224
> 
> https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12409777
> 
> These are probably my two favorites, but I like them both for different reasons... Oh the decisions.

I love the first one....!!!


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Stace!!! Now what are you naming him?!?!

Temps looking good Mel.


----------



## babydust818

I love the lamb bed set Stacie lol.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> Congrats Stace!!! Now what are you naming him?!?!
> 
> Temps looking good Mel.

thanks...but the freaking cramps--> arg, they make it difficult to actually believe there is a chance I might be!


----------



## Krippy

That is so strange Lauren! It also sounds really uncomfortable...I would ask your Dr. for sure again. That just doesn't sound right ya know? Sorry that it is happening to you!

Stace...You went crazy! Love that you went a bought so much stuff! Sounds like so much fun! :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Krippy said:


> That is so strange Lauren! It also sounds really uncomfortable...I would ask your Dr. for sure again. That just doesn't sound right ya know? Sorry that it is happening to you!
> 
> Stace...You went crazy! Love that you went a bought so much stuff! Sounds like so much fun! :)

Lauren have you ever had an incompetend cervix? I would def talk to your Dr just to make sure your baby is not at risk of anything...:D


----------



## Twinkie210

I think his name will be Liam. Right now DH is insisting on Liam Oliver, I don't really like that his initials will be "LOL", but I might get used to it ;)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Twinkie210 said:


> I think his name will be Liam. Right now DH is insisting on Liam Oliver, I don't really like that his initials will be "LOL", but I might get used to it ;)

Kids at school will definitly get hold of those intitals...Fortunatly its on the funny side and not weird or anything! I really love Liam Oliver ...


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls...Mel I never got told I had that...but I'm going to research it! 

I don't need my vag turning inside out and letting the baby escape!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

lauren10 said:


> thanks girls...Stacie I never got told I had that...but I'm going to research it!
> 
> I don't need my vag turning inside out and letting the baby escape!

Arg its frustrating because I just read an article in Cosmopolitan concerning an issue many women have after giving birth where the wall inside litterally collapses and they cant lift anything or do exercices because their uterus/vag/whatever else may kinda get through the cervix. Ill try to research the name and give it to you. But there are exercices/operations that can be done to arrange that...


----------



## themarshas

Awww Liam Oliver is cute and LOL for initials isn't bad.. it could be much worse... haha


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Its called _*Pelvic Organ Prolapse*_! Google and there are tons of info...You may not even be close to have something like that but I thought I'd share what I recently read.


----------



## lauren10

Rainbowbeany said:


> Its called _*Pelvic Organ Prolapse*_! Google and there are tons of info...You may not even be close to have something like that but I thought I'd share what I recently read.

ohhh....well something is prolapsing...I know this didn't happen with my DD! and i posted it in 3rd tri and didn't get a whole lot of response, so it can't be that common. The doctor will hear it from me tomorrow! Thanks Mel!


----------



## Twinkie210

I worked with a woman who had a prolapsed uterus. Apparently it isn't uncommon in older woman who have had multiple pregnancies. I know there are surgeries to fix it. You can also have a similar thing happen with the bladder. I think a lot of older woman just opt to get a hysterectomy if they are beyond child bearing.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Twinkie210 said:


> I worked with a woman who had a prolapsed uterus. Apparently it isn't uncommon in older woman who have had multiple pregnancies. I know there are surgeries to fix it. You can also have a similar thing happen with the bladder. I think a lot of older woman just opt to get a hysterectomy if they are beyond child bearing.

Exactly! When you are carrying I think (well in the incompetend cervix case) they will stitch the cervix closed until you are ready to give birth: but you'll be monitored weekly! I know a friend whos friend had that happen. But she had a healthy baby...


----------



## Twinkie210

Rainbowbeany said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> I worked with a woman who had a prolapsed uterus. Apparently it isn't uncommon in older woman who have had multiple pregnancies. I know there are surgeries to fix it. You can also have a similar thing happen with the bladder. I think a lot of older woman just opt to get a hysterectomy if they are beyond child bearing.
> 
> Exactly! When you are carrying I think (well in the incompetend cervix case) they will stitch the cervix closed until you are ready to give birth: but you'll be monitored weekly! I know a friend whos friend had that happen. But she had a healthy baby...Click to expand...

But I think you can have a prolapsed uterus without an incompetent cervix. An incompetent cervix just means that it is dialating too soon. From what Lauren said it really sounds like weak pelvic floor muscles that are letting things bulge.

This might be TMI, but do you notice it more when you have to use the restroom? I have a spot in my vadge that I think the muscles are weakend from my delivery with DS (or possibly from where I tore) that gets a "bulge" when stuff moves into my colon before a bowel movement. I am hoping that it doesn't get worse with this pregnancy and that doing some kegels help. But it goes back to normal after a bowel movement. I had an episiotomy and still tore with DS and my Dr. said I was lucky because I stopped tearing just before my rectal muscles.

I also have this achy feeling down there after I walk around all day which I am attributing to week pelvic floor muscles too!


----------



## jkb11

Congrats stace !!! Liam is an adorable name! Happy shopping:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

congrats stace! i knew it would be a boy :)

Liam is ADORABLE!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

how you doing mel what cd? rach, kim?xo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Hope everyone had a great day! Almost TGIF!!! WOOHOOO!!

Stace I'm sooo happy for ya! Love the pic's sweetie, enjoy the shopping....I like bedding #2 incase you're taking votes :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> how you doing mel what cd? rach, kim?xo

Doing fine and trying to stay positive. Ive read so many stories of women saying they had the EXACT same af cramps and af symptoms and they had no idea they'd get a BFP so it help to keep my chin up.

How are you doing cycle wise any +opk yet?


----------



## lauren10

Stacie yes I did notice this before, I have a huge episiotomy scar. I think you're exactly right and it's just getting worse as she gets bigger. I assume my cervix is intact or shed probably be hanging half out by now!!

Stacie I love the name Liam too, so cute! 

I'm hopeful for you Mel!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hear ya mel..its hard....

:(

im on cd 13, still no pos opk, i mean i just hope i get one before cd24-26 (my usual unmedicated pos opk)

im hoping by cd 20...well see tho!

im not sure if im guna do progesterone either right away...idk..what do you think....i just feel like i dont want any medication...and he said that its just precautionary. i feel like scared to take it..idk. bc the passed months have been big failures...im just scared that the meds are messing me up.....

:(

how many dpo are you now mel?


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck Mel- hoping AF stays away!

Lisa- I have everything crossed for a normalish cycle instead of super duper long this month!

I am glad it is Friday, but I think this weekend might really suck. First I am barely speaking with DH. He makes me so mad. Someone asked us if we were going to try one more time for a girl and he said without hesitation, "No we are done." What??? I am only 29 and far from considering my family complete!!! It has nothing to do with gender, I am just not sure the this is my last baby. Ugh! I told him we would discuss the topic in 2-3 years. Plus we have a healthy baby boy, I do not want to be arguing about what may or may not happen years from now. I want to focus on getting this baby here healthy and safe! At the same time though I can't let this fester for years.

Then my DH called my MIL to tell her we are having a boy and her response was, "Oh thats too bad." WTF???? DH says she knew he wanted a girl and that is why she said it, but seriously that is not the correct response to our news. I have had issues with MIL for the whole time me and DH have been together, but I am beyond mad about this. Yet I can't say anything in front of DH because he will tell me I am over reacting! And my MIL is coming in town tomorrow with DH's grandmother who doesn't speak English (they are Korean). What a fun weekend I have ahead of me.

Oh and I hit a bird on the way into work... I think it was a sign of things to come.


----------



## jessy1101

TFGIFF to all my uber sexyyyyy pupos!!! How is everyone doin???

Lisa i think maybe this month go completly med free. Basicly u have nuttin to loose right??? And since the past few months havent worked even with the meds i'd try one cycle with nadda. Hopefully you'll get a good O time too!! I'm thinking of u bunches babe xxxxxx

Stace ok first off men change their minds every single second of every single day. Trust me just cuz he's saying no now it will most definetly change in 2-3 years like u said. See i've always been a 2 kid kind of person and lately i dunno...i'm actualy willing to maybe have 3! So i talked it over with DH and he has always only wanted 2...but he thinks the best would be to have 2 kids see how it goes and then when the time is right maybe consider another. Sooo i would put it out of ur mind. He's a guy. You will most definetly get another beany down the road i'm convinced!!

As for the MIL pffff i think they can all be some type of pain in the patooty at some point. God knows my in laws arent alway the easiest bunch sometimes...i really think she just said that for his benefit but damnit just be thankfull it's a healthy baby right?? She should of said ohhh well i know u wanted a little girl but little boys are great too! I'd also put that out of ur mind when u see her cuz it's just not worth it at all. U dont want to feel like ur walking on egg shells and u dont want to look like the crazy ranting pregnant women either right? Once again screw that lololol.


----------



## jessy1101

Also just wanted to add i love the name Liam!!! If it werent for needing something that works in french too it would of been one of my go to boy names!!


----------



## jessy1101

What's everyone's plans for this weekend??? We're leaving tonight and staying in Syracuse for the weekend!! Baby shopping and maternity clothes shopping and etc!! I'm super freakin duper excited!!

ROAD TRIPPPPPPPPP


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Stace ok first off men change their minds every single second of every single day. Trust me just cuz he's saying no now it will most definetly change in 2-3 years like u said. See i've always been a 2 kid kind of person and lately i dunno...i'm actualy willing to maybe have 3! So i talked it over with DH and he has always only wanted 2...but he thinks the best would be to have 2 kids see how it goes and then when the time is right maybe consider another. Sooo i would put it out of ur mind. He's a guy. You will most definetly get another beany down the road i'm convinced!!
> 
> As for the MIL pffff i think they can all be some type of pain in the patooty at some point. God knows my in laws arent alway the easiest bunch sometimes...i really think she just said that for his benefit but damnit just be thankfull it's a healthy baby right?? She should of said ohhh well i know u wanted a little girl but little boys are great too! I'd also put that out of ur mind when u see her cuz it's just not worth it at all. U dont want to feel like ur walking on egg shells and u dont want to look like the crazy ranting pregnant women either right? Once again screw that lololol.

OMG right! I don't want to be the crazy pregnant DIL! But you have no idea how this woman is. My SIL's kids are way more important to her than mine! I am not exaggerating either. The lady has never even been to my house since DH and I have been married (over 5 years now). She didn't come into town when I had DS, but spent weeks with her newborn granddaughters! It is complete bullshit and I am so tired of even trying to please her! I guess because my kids were pushed out of her daughters vagina they aren't "real" grandchildren. OK starting to sound like crazy pregnant woman! She should not be allowed to visit when I can't drink!

As far as DH, I don't really think that he will change his mind. He told me this morning that he told me that he was fine just having DS and that he only had this one because I convinced him to have another... really? I guess he wants some crazy pregnant woman action too! So what am I supposed to think when I look at this baby? Oh sorry sweet little boy, but Daddy only really wanted your brother? Seriously don't say this crap to a hormonal pregnant woman! Ahhhhh!

OK rant over!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> What's everyone's plans for this weekend??? We're leaving tonight and staying in Syracuse for the weekend!! Baby shopping and maternity clothes shopping and etc!! I'm super freakin duper excited!!
> 
> ROAD TRIPPPPPPPPP

I am so jealous! Can I come too? Are you going to buy girl stuff? or try to stay neutral until your next U/S? They were pretty sure that it is a girl though right?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> i hear ya mel..its hard....
> 
> :(
> 
> im on cd 13, still no pos opk, i mean i just hope i get one before cd24-26 (my usual unmedicated pos opk)
> 
> im hoping by cd 20...well see tho!
> 
> im not sure if im guna do progesterone either right away...idk..what do you think....i just feel like i dont want any medication...and he said that its just precautionary. i feel like scared to take it..idk. bc the passed months have been big failures...im just scared that the meds are messing me up.....
> 
> :(
> 
> how many dpo are you now mel?

Im now 9dpo...U can click on my ticker chart if you wanna see me chart! I think you should do what you feel like: nothing forced and nothing you have to convince yourself to. Try a stress free cycle and if that means no meds then so be it...:D


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> What's everyone's plans for this weekend??? We're leaving tonight and staying in Syracuse for the weekend!! Baby shopping and maternity clothes shopping and etc!! I'm super freakin duper excited!!
> 
> ROAD TRIPPPPPPPPP
> 
> I am so jealous! Can I come too? Are you going to buy girl stuff? or try to stay neutral until your next U/S? They were pretty sure that it is a girl though right?Click to expand...

Yes they we're convinced it's a girl...but i dunno i'm still trying to keep an open mind just in case u know??? I mean what if....

So i'll stick to neutral! They have uber cute green thinggies i love lolol


----------



## jessy1101

Stace r u seriously telling me that ur DH has never said something uber stoopid and didnt realise it??? My DH does that ALL THE TIME. And i just give him this look...like r u fucking serious right now?? WTF?? LOLOL i think pretty much all men do that..


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Twinkie210 said:


> Good Luck Mel- hoping AF stays away!
> 
> Lisa- I have everything crossed for a normalish cycle instead of super duper long this month!
> 
> I am glad it is Friday, but I think this weekend might really suck. First I am barely speaking with DH. He makes me so mad. Someone asked us if we were going to try one more time for a girl and he said without hesitation, "No we are done." What??? I am only 29 and far from considering my family complete!!! It has nothing to do with gender, I am just not sure the this is my last baby. Ugh! I told him we would discuss the topic in 2-3 years. Plus we have a healthy baby boy, I do not want to be arguing about what may or may not happen years from now. I want to focus on getting this baby here healthy and safe! At the same time though I can't let this fester for years.
> 
> Then my DH called my MIL to tell her we are having a boy and her response was, "Oh thats too bad." WTF???? DH says she knew he wanted a girl and that is why she said it, but seriously that is not the correct response to our news. I have had issues with MIL for the whole time me and DH have been together, but I am beyond mad about this. Yet I can't say anything in front of DH because he will tell me I am over reacting! And my MIL is coming in town tomorrow with DH's grandmother who doesn't speak English (they are Korean). What a fun weekend I have ahead of me.
> 
> Oh and I hit a bird on the way into work... I think it was a sign of things to come.

Im sorry you are going through this: though if it might help men often feel overwhelmed by the slighest thing...2 kids for him might be overwhelming right now by as you said wait it out and you'll see how it goes.

The bird thing...U managed to hit a bird???...All jokes aside it might just be that you simply hit a bird and its no more than that. :D


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning my girlies :)

Stace I'm soo sorry your dealing with all this DH and in-law drama :( I agree...only should be aggravated to this level when large amounts of alchool are involved!!! It's easy to stay calm when it's not us but man I feel your pain girl! Try to focus on all the happiness within you right now and ignore the world! Can you fake being sick and hide in your room with lots of smut magazines and movies or something fun? Teehee!!!!

Jess ubber jelous! Me wanna go shopping across the border too!!!!! Take good notes for me ok chica! My mommy is coming home this weekend so maybe I can convince her to do a road trip with me to shop soon too :)

Mel your chart is looking good girl...did you decide if you'll test this weekend or not?

Lisa baby I think your gut is right...maybe get off it all for a cycle and clear your system! xoxo

Rach, Kim how are the cycle's going girls?

Any news from Emma? Thinking of her lots :hugs:

Weekend plans for me are lots of sun and RR!!! I'm watching my friends little cutie tonight as he bday gift so we'll be at the park and Mcdonalds! Tomorrow is lunch on a terrace with my cousin and my mom flying in at night so we'll have lots of catching up to do over the nice long weekend up here in Canada :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess ive been texting you...guess your a busy beaver..just wanted to say helloooo

thanks lisette-
i am scared not to take the progesterone, but he said it was just a precautionary...but idk...

i really dont know what im guna do..im scared maybe its working the opposite way on me..like badly..dont even think thats possible...but i freak out....ughhhhhh

maybe ill wait a couple extra days after o to start taking it...maybe 6 days after o inside of 4...idk...who freaking knows!!! in my crazy head i feel like it may ruin getting pregnant..i have no idea ...waaaaaaa

melllllllllllll how are you hunni


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Stace r u seriously telling me that ur DH has never said something uber stoopid and didnt realise it??? My DH does that ALL THE TIME. And i just give him this look...like r u fucking serious right now?? WTF?? LOLOL i think pretty much all men do that..

LOL DH says dumb things all the time, the difference is he really doesn't get that they are dumb! He is the stereotypical clueless man.


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma if you come on. i hope you see that we are all thinking of you, xoxoxoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I really don't think the progesterone is hurting your chances of getting pregnant, but if it is stressing you out, don't take it this month. Seriously the stress is way worse. I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace..im just scared say i really do need the progesterone that i miscarry or something u know...ughhhhh, everything scares me...

Is that wat u would do stace? Like just be "free" lol from everything..


----------



## Krippy

Good morning girlies! Happy Friday! Happy May Long Weekend for my Canadian Chickies!

Stace...I feel your pain darling! My in-laws drive me nuts as well and it gets me so angry and so upset. Take a deep breath and don't let their comments get to you. You and DH love the little boy inside of you and that is all that matters! As for DH give him a chance to get his head out of his butt and then you can go all pregnant woman on him. LOL Doesn't he know that he is playing with fire! 

Thinking of you this cycle Leese! Do what you need to do to feel comfortable, try not to stress! I know easier said than done!

Jess...so jealous of your road trip! I wanna come too! :) Have fun baby shopping!

Lisette...have fun babysitting and enjoy your long weekend! Are you expecting good weather this weekend? It is supposed to be beautiful here this weekend and I can't wait! :)

Hi Mel...When are you testing doll? FXd for you!


----------



## lauren10

well my vag is still coming out and it seems to be getting worse, and NO doctor that can see me....so a couple of us are having a bad day I guess!! I just had a cry because my OB's secretary actually REFUSED to make me an appointment with him. are you fucking serious? what kind of fucked up healthcare is this??????? i can't stand it. 

Stacie sorry about your DH's stupid man moment and your idiot MIL. fuck that...you're the boss! if you want another one, guess what...he can't stop you. You should tell your MIL that that's how you felt when you discovered what your MIL would be like, "that's too bad". 

I hit a bird before. well...it hit me really, and I was pretty upset. :( 

Can you tell i'm in quite the mood today/???/!!!! garrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I'm going on a road trip to the in-laws this weekend, and I'm pretty bitter that the weather is going to be uber fantastic here, and a little bit colder in cape breton. and that 2 of my beautiful and precious weekend days have to be practically wasted in the car because they live so far away. sigh sigh sigh!!!!

Hope everyone is having a better Friday than me!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Lauren...that is ridiculous! Can't believe the receptionist is being such a cow! I would go to the ER and have them page your Dr. That will show them! Or just go straight to his office and wait until you see him in the office and insist on seeing him. That is unheard of! Jerks! Sorry you have to spend the whole weekend in the car! I am sooo angry for you right now!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ugggg Lauren!!!!!!!! SSSSSSSSOOOBBBBB!!!!!! Want me to come beat em up for you love?? That's just plain RUDE! Like seriously what do you need to say these days to be taken seriously!?! Then they wonder why we go F****IN postal and just show up!!! Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## babydust818

OMG JESSY if i still lived in New York i could see you in a heartbeat!!! I lived 35 mins from Syracuse. My parents still do! Too bad i wasn't home visiting. GRR!!!

Lisa i bet you get a positive opk before CD20. going natural this month would be a good idea. You're one day ahead of me in my cycle. I hope we O at the same time and can be in the 2WW together.

Mel your temps are still pretty steady. When do you plan to test?!


----------



## babydust818

Lauren why the F are they not wanting to see you?!? Isn't that like against the law? UGHHH... i hope you have fun on your trip to the inlaws. It's suppose to be beautiful here all weekend too.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Thanks stace..im just scared say i really do need the progesterone that i miscarry or something u know...ughhhhh, everything scares me...
> 
> Is that wat u would do stace? Like just be "free" lol from everything..

Honestly, I would take the progesterone just in case, but... I wasn't stressing about it either, so it is not a fair comparison. Your Dr. said it was just precautionary, so you really don't need it. You could do a compromise. If you aren't comfortable taking it in your LP, wait and if you get a BFP start taking it right away then. I know women who didn't start taking it until they got their BFPs, so some people take it that way all the time.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren that is some major bullshit! If you feel like you need to be seen then they should make an appt for you. They work for you, not the other way around! Plus it is not like you are a super crazy hypochondriac making up symptoms, I would be concerned about it if I were you too! Does the office have a nurse or someone that you can talk to to at least explain what is going on and find out what they think? Do you think it is bad enough to need to go to the ER? Or maybe call the Dr. office back and tell the receptionist that she either gets you in to see someone or you are going to the ER because it is concerning you.

Plus wasting your beautiful weekend to go visit your in-laws? That sucks! You should have told them you are too far along to travel and made them come visit you!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach ahhh that would of been awsome!!!

Leese i havent gotten any txts since last time i answered?!??

Lauren WTF????????????????? U call them back and u fucking start hyperventilating..or u show up at the goddamn office and cause a shit fit there...they cannot refuse u!!! This is definetly something they should check out and her refusing to make an app???? I'd call and make a complaint against her. As if u need to deal with this crap. Sorry but it pisses me off for u.

Yay long weekend here and they are announcing gorgeous out the whole time! Me likey bcp bcp bcp.

Lisette that sounds like lots of fun!! I think ur gonna have a great w-e too!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> jess ive been texting you...guess your a busy beaver..just wanted to say helloooo
> 
> thanks lisette-
> i am scared not to take the progesterone, but he said it was just a precautionary...but idk...
> 
> i really dont know what im guna do..im scared maybe its working the opposite way on me..like badly..dont even think thats possible...but i freak out....ughhhhhh
> 
> maybe ill wait a couple extra days after o to start taking it...maybe 6 days after o inside of 4...idk...who freaking knows!!! in my crazy head i feel like it may ruin getting pregnant..i have no idea ...waaaaaaa
> 
> melllllllllllll how are you hunni

Hey there: I so hope you get it right and dont stress this cycle. I know how it is: U want to take it slow and stress free but then you think what If I NEED the prog or what if this or that. I hear you...but in the end do what best for your current state of mind because I wouldnt want you to get all tired and down/sad! :D

I just had an hour long chat with jess and eventhough im feeling out I think even when ill be preggo (maybe I am!!lol) ill never positivly think that ill have a suresign!lol...Gotta go with the flow and believe that if there are tons of women who were sure their AF was gonna come and turned out BFP well then why not me too?


----------



## Krippy

OMG! I am in double digits today! 10 weeks!

GL Mel! Thinking of you!

Let us know how you get on Lauren...I am still vibrating with anger for you!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

lauren10 said:


> well my vag is still coming out and it seems to be getting worse, and NO doctor that can see me....so a couple of us are having a bad day I guess!! I just had a cry because my OB's secretary actually REFUSED to make me an appointment with him. are you fucking serious? what kind of fucked up healthcare is this??????? i can't stand it.
> 
> Stacie sorry about your DH's stupid man moment and your idiot MIL. fuck that...you're the boss! if you want another one, guess what...he can't stop you. You should tell your MIL that that's how you felt when you discovered what your MIL would be like, "that's too bad".
> 
> I hit a bird before. well...it hit me really, and I was pretty upset. :(
> 
> Can you tell i'm in quite the mood today/???/!!!! garrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> I'm going on a road trip to the in-laws this weekend, and I'm pretty bitter that the weather is going to be uber fantastic here, and a little bit colder in cape breton. and that 2 of my beautiful and precious weekend days have to be practically wasted in the car because they live so far away. sigh sigh sigh!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a better Friday than me!!!!

Cant you just show up there and make a big pregnant cry for help. I hate power trip secreteries: what do they know whats considered an emergy or not? What if your Dr knew you had this and would most Def want to see you...I'd say call again and be insistant: crazy pregnant woman insistant!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Lauren it could be borderline dangerous to your child...That woman is crazy if she thinks a vag falling out is no biggie! Jeez


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 10 weeks Kris!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh happy 10 weeks Kris!

Mel- I have things crossed for you! How about rounding out a lovely weekend with a BFP? It could happen!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Rach my temps are always consistant in all my cycle. If you see on my chart even on my first AF day my temp was still relatively high...I always have a 14 days LP too: so my big indication would be if my temps stayed high for 15dpo!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Twinkie210 said:


> Oh happy 10 weeks Kris!
> 
> Mel- I have things crossed for you! How about rounding out a lovely weekend with a BFP? It could happen!

HAPPY DOUBLE DIGITS KRIS!!!!:D

I had a dream 2-3 night ago that at 10dpo I was taking an _opk_ and it was positive. I also though if I feel brave and all that I might test sunday at 11dpo. I had a dream last night that I was taking a HPT and it was + and I came here on BnB and remember writing in my signature that I was due Jan 30th (which would be this cycle)

The only thing is im always scared: Cause not knowing keeps ur hopes up but seeing yet another BFN would just shatter it all and I'd be left waiting for AF...:nope:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i texted you a couple times yea..idk why they didnt go thru...who knows-

how are you..


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Mel! Stay positive what ever happens...You will have your forever baby! Praying and hoping your temps stay high past 15 dpo! :)


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! Hugs to all having a down day! 
Lauren definitely demand to speak with a nurse or doctor at the office! My rule of thumb is if the momma feels uncomfortable about something I assess even more than normal. You know your body. Hope everything works out. Xoxo. Stace - give it til this little guy is out of diapers I bet hubby will change his mind. 
Mel - I say test tomorrow!!! ;) hope this is it for you! 
Still no af for me:( sucks. I'm starting to feel nothing. Just blah, about Ttc .


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Krippy said:


> Thinking of you Mel! Stay positive what ever happens...You will have your forever baby! Praying and hoping your temps stay high past 15 dpo! :)

Thanks! You wouldnt believe all the cycles I've been through that women would've killed to get that:Implantation Dip, Implantation spotting, Triphasic charts, cycles with no cramps, cycles with cramps on and on...at this poitn I cant really focus on any of it!lol...Its like as soon as I have a good feeling, boom, I get a cramp and Im like ''man...maybe im out''...

How are you so far: must feel good reaching that 10 weeks???:kiss:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hope all is well kris xo

mel, getting bfn is totally heartbreaking every month ...ughhh :(


----------



## lauren10

thank you girls, you're the best!! I emailed my high risk specialist and she got back to me. She genuinely thinks it's not serious (although hasn't made an offer to see me!!) I figure I'll just have to go to the ER or make an appt with my family doctor when he gets back. The NB health system is dirt poor and totally sucks! When you actually get care, it's ok...but they make it so hard sometimes!! 

i feel slightly better now. i'm going to kick my feet up and not doing anything if I'm feeling like I have too much pressure. 

Sorry no AF Kimberly...I don't blame you for feeling blah...but I know it will happen!!! 

To our TTC lovelies, I just want you to know my lack of response to some of your posts is only because I don't know a lot about temps and progesterone! Just know that I'm always thinking of you guys and praying it will be your time soon! xxx


i need to just calm down and be happy now...you guys helped...thank you :) Sometimes you just need to feel like someone cares!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey kim, how are you doin hun?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Its okay lauren, hope your doing okay hunni xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim did you get provera or anything to bring on period, you should DEF do this...seriously youll def get a period with in 2 weeks....most of the time before a week is over...xo


----------



## Rainbowbeany

jkb11 said:


> Hi girls! Hugs to all having a down day!
> Lauren definitely demand to speak with a nurse or doctor at the office! My rule of thumb is if the momma feels uncomfortable about something I assess even more than normal. You know your body. Hope everything works out. Xoxo. Stace - give it til this little guy is out of diapers I bet hubby will change his mind.
> Mel - I say test tomorrow!!! ;) hope this is it for you!
> Still no af for me:( sucks. I'm starting to feel nothing. Just blah, about Ttc .

You cant love hope.As soon as your new cycle start wether with provera or on its own you'll feel refreash and ready to start anew! :D


----------



## babydust818

OMG LAUREN 32 weeks!!!!!!! Where has the time gone?!? Less than 2 months to go. WOW.


----------



## lauren10

thanks Rach...i know right? it will be here soon!


----------



## keepthefaithx

am i bugging out that i think im like not going to ovulate this month, i hate clomid so much all these meds f'ed me up so bad....

i hope im back to normal.

what cd do u do clomid mel?

hey rach hows it going?


----------



## jkb11

Leese hi sweetie! I do have one supply of provera it is 12 pills. It's from last June so I hope it's still good.... My plan is to take it starting may 28 th if no af by then. I just really hope and pray my cycle starts on its own. Sigh.


----------



## jessy1101

Kim definetly check that out and if ur AF doesnt start on it's own then try the pills. I'm so sorry it's being such a freakin pain.

Leese i'm doin pretty good!!! My next dr app is on the 28th sooo lookin forward to that for sure!! How is Cookie? How's Leo?

Lauren well at least it's reassuring that she doenst think it's serious or anything. Definetly helps de stressing u for sure.


----------



## keepthefaithx

okay i gotcha, yea it sucks when ur cycle is all wacky, mine last month was 21 days...ugh..so annoying, i really feel all these meds really messed me up, im so happy to be taking nothing, i am debating progesterone, my dr lowered me to 100mg so maybe i will but def starting it later then usually....to be sure it doesnt interfer w o..maybe 5pdo..instead of 3..


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> am i bugging out that i think im like not going to ovulate this month, i hate clomid so much all these meds f'ed me up so bad....
> 
> i hope im back to normal.
> 
> what cd do u do clomid mel?
> 
> hey rach hows it going?

I Did clomid on cd 3-7. I normally O on my own at arround cd13-14 and with clomid it was cd 15 (1st month of clomid).

I heard you say you hate clomid: what kind of side effect does it have on you? I know for me I was emotional and more negative but it went away after I O'd


----------



## jkb11

Jess its time for a bump shot!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thats exciting jess

cookie and leo are doing good, thanksssss


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg it made me so bitchy & emotional like crazy, i just hated it..lol

and progesterone too sucks, makes you feel like ur preg and turns out your not...

I feel i wasted the last 6 months waiting and taking stuff that did help! Ughhhhhh


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL yes yes you'll get ur bump shot. Just not today cuz i'm wearing an electric green bench teeshirt that doesnt show my bump at all lol. 

Leese i'm hoping all the meds would have gotten out of ur system with ur last AF and this one it will go super good!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

jessy1101 said:


> LOLOL yes yes you'll get ur bump shot. Just not today cuz i'm wearing an electric green bench teeshirt that doesnt show my bump at all lol.
> 
> Leese i'm hoping all the meds would have gotten out of ur system with ur last AF and this one it will go super good!!

I think what they mean by belly shot is your ACTUAL belly; not the shirt!lol Lift the shirt up and I'll take a pic...lol....Just cover them tittays


----------



## jessy1101

Rainbowbeany said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> LOLOL yes yes you'll get ur bump shot. Just not today cuz i'm wearing an electric green bench teeshirt that doesnt show my bump at all lol.
> 
> Leese i'm hoping all the meds would have gotten out of ur system with ur last AF and this one it will go super good!!
> 
> I think what they mean by belly shot is your ACTUAL belly; not the shirt!lol Lift the shirt up and I'll take a pic...lol....Just cover them tittaysClick to expand...

Yes but i'm not doin that in the bathroom here...people will think i'm a freakkkk :dohh::dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

Yes yes yesssss this friday is almost freakin ovaaaaaaa. After this i go home, pack my weekend bag and get ready to blow this popsicle stand biatchhh.

Happy happy happy jessy!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Oh no:

I hope im not getting a yeast infection or something (though Ive never had one). 
Since 7dpo I've had more af-type cramps and been checking my cervix same time everyday. Everyday I come up with (sorry if TMI) creamy cm but always with a thick line of ewcm/snotty looking green/yellowish cm!!!!!!! Doesnt have any odor or any of description yeast says but still....In this 2ww I wouldnt want to start any medication either!Jeez.....


----------



## Krippy

I had that Mel everytime I got a BFP...I always thought it was the forming of my mucous plug. Not trying to get you all excited but it was like snot from my vagina! I know tmi...Hope this is it for you!


----------



## Twinkie210

Mel- give it a couple days. The big indicator of a yeast infection is itching and odor. Since you have neither it may be nothing. It could just be hormones causing the crazy CM. Currently mine goes from watery to creamy to snot like to watery all within the same day. And yes sometimes it can have some green/yellow color to it.


----------



## babydust818

are you going to test at all Mel?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> are you going to test at all Mel?

Maybe at 11 dpo (if I find the courage) because in countdowntopregnancy they say thats were you'll have more chance to a + and not a false neg as opposed to 10dpo or sooner! But im having cramps and pressure like every other cycle so thats whats putting me off...

My head is one hell of an emotional rooler-coaster right now: one sec im ''ok I might be'' the next Im ''Nop not with these cramps''. 

:dohh::wacko::winkwink:


----------



## babydust818

hang in there babe. take a test sunday morning. see what it says. couldn't hurt! i pray for a BFP


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies: what are your plans this w-end?

Its beautiful and sunny here and they are predicting this temp for the whole long w-end!

Remember I told you I had a dream I took an *opk* that was + on 10dpo = well I did and it was - ! Hahah but that curbed my urge to pee on something without shattering my hopes. I know an opk is not indicative of anything when Im still so early!

Leese and Rach Any opk+ yet?
Kim did you set a timeline for that provera?
Lauren how is your....um....pelvic/vag thing?


----------



## babydust818

I wouldn't rely on the OPK method. Some of us are different. I've heard of people not getting a pos opk and still being pregnant. Next time i'd use a hpt. Maybe test in 2-3 days. You aren't out, so don't think you are! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls

hope your having a good weekend. 

mel, no pos opk yet. i do the digis but its def darker then yesterday..maybe its coming..i hope...im cd 14 today...well see!! ooo yeast infection i hope not! :( i hope its a good sign for you--

rach how are you hunni?

im excited i went to a new tattoo artist today i heard GREAT things about her. and i went in today and after like 6 artists telling me there is no fixing my tattoo..she sat w me for like half hour talking about possibilities for it! im so happy cant wait. im going back saturday and shes guna like redo the whole thing for me (crapy ankle tattoo that was done like shit i got 10 years ago..yaya..so excited as you can see-

making tortellini alfredo w hubby tonight cant wait. hope you all have a great rest of weeknd xo


----------



## babydust818

Lisa you're talking about her fixing a diff tattoo than the one you just got, right? I think the one you have now looks good!! Sounds like you may O in the next few days! YAY! I will be too. Unfortunately i'm not going to use OPKs this month (grr). Just trying to be as relaxed as possible. I am BDing every other day though. I usually O between CD15-18. So i'm going to BD on CD16, 17 and 18 to cover O. I hope it will be enough. Debating if i should BD 14 15 16 instead of 16 17 18. GRR! No idea... i been feeling REALLY weird though. I haven't had an appetite in a couple days, things smell weird to me, i have backache and alot of twinges in the ovary area and super thirsty. All are obviously prego symptoms but there's no way i've ovulated. Just feeling weird.

Mel are you thinking about maybe using a HPT in a few days if no AF? I hope everything works out for ya this go round. It sure does SUCK in the 2WW.

We grilled out for dinner. Was delicious!! Had hamburgers, hotdogs, potato salad and chips. Yummmm-o! It's just so gorgeous this weekend. So peaceful to just sit outside and relax.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Just came back early from friends place cause I had major nausea and diarrhea (there is a lot of people w/flu at work) so I think I might have caught a bug...Though I seem to be feeling better. I didnt slept good last night, was super cold but burning feet and hands...At 10dpo it wouldnt be the 1st time that something weird like that happen: and all the others were followed by AF. And I still have the snotty sm: but no yeast!

Leese opk's getting dark is good. And it may take you by surprised cause some month I had uber pale one day and BOOM positive the next! 

Rach the months I feel my O I always feel bloated/cramping/queasy so I hope it means you'll have a strong O and that LH surge is making you feel like that.

I dont think I'll test before Im late: I couldnt bring myself another disapointment from a - and I'D rather it be by AF--though I'd rather it dont show at all :D


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls :flower: I'm back on the radar hehe!! Sorry i've been gone so long, was just feeling totally :growlmad::cry::wacko: about the whole thing! We've had a week away and it was nice to relax and not have to think about things.
I'm still having no signs of mc - in fact my boobs are still huge and agony to touch and they are starting to get all veiny now.... Scan is booked for tues morn so...

Glad you are all doing so well and congrats to Stacie on being team blue!!!
Mel - i wish you would test!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey Emmmmmaaa: we've been thinking lots about you. Im glad your week off could help get ur mind of things and I wish you luck on the next scan! If anything I want it to go smoothly for you...:D

IM OUT: Temp drop this morn and tiny bit light brown spotting(I wanted to cry when I saw that when checking cervix), feeling hot and cold, tendre breasts, crampy, ect the whole nine yards. My temps normally stay eleveted until 14 dpo, but again I've already seen it all in my countless BFN months...And the spotting--> jeez I've had it all too (at 5dpo, at 7dpo and 11-12-13 and none) So its difficult to say...But I consider myself out: no more false hope!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey u guys! Happy sunday/sat morning for those who r off tomorrow lolol.

Mel can it b implantation??? Does ur temps drop when that happens?? Im still holding hope for u hunny. U were sick last night?? R u feelin better??

Emma omgg i missed u so much! I was so worried about you!! I definetly understand needing a breather. Huhhh u know im still feelin hopefull for u i mean i dont remember u having so many strong preg symptoms last time so im definetly sending pos vibes ur way chica!

Oufff back from shopping and holy hell i was so sick last night. Combination of so much walking and heat and lack of sleep. Didnt buy much every single mat thinggy i tried on was huge even if i took a small. It was huge everywhere though and im worried which places will fill out and which wont. DH said it was best to wait a bit more when id really need it and make it easier to choose.

Whats everyones plans today? It s hot like a mutha fuckaa here sooo im just gonna chill and tan and do absolutly nuttin' mmhhmm me likey this plan lol and add my hot DH waiting on me hand and foot in tight lil boxers mmhmm..i just died lolol

Leese thats great ur opk is darker!! I think O is right arpund the corner sweety hoping u catch that eggy med free

Love u all bunches and bunches xxxxxx


----------



## babydust818

Mel - temp drop + spotting... hmmmm sounds like it could be IB!!! Hang in there. Don't get your hopes too crushed or too high. Just stay neutral. IB is normal from 6dpo - 12dpo!!

Emma - i am just so happy to see you are doing okay. I'm sorry everything happened the way it did. I'm glad you took a week off and decided to have some you time. You deserve it. We understand. I hope everything goes smoothly at your appt. Keep us tuned in. Love ya Emma!!

Jessy - your plan sounds like mine! I think i am going to lay out too. GAHH love summerrr!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Thanks girls: Now its more pressure than cramps so this usualy means Af within 48h. We'll see: Jess when your friend Steph took a week after missed Af to test was it because she had cramps and was sure af was coming?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Nop: started spotting red-red now so just put a tampon-->expecting af anytime now!:(

I was really disappointed but I guess its just because I put so much effort and energy and did EVERYTHING this cycle and it seemed to just drag and drag and drag. I have to remind myself that its just the 2nd month after my lap and the 1st on clomid: I just put my hopes too high....Even in a normal couple it could take up to 6 months to a year and its just been 2 started from scratch so....Gotta keep my head up!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Morning ladies! Just wanted to pop in and say hey! In-laws are in town, but on the bright side 4 day work week then a 4 day weekend for me!!!

Oh and I started a sewing project and it is turning out pretty good. I made two burp rags and a bib for little dude. They are batman and avengers prints. I'll try to post pics when I get everything done. I love pretending I am crafty!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace thats great! I am a shitty crafty person lol dunno why..

Mel any more spotting?? Temps?? 

Happy monday off lol im sitting outside on my deck drinking ice coffee and reading. I dont wanna go back to work tomorrow 'sigh' 

On another side note we re practicly done the month of may! Wtf how did that happen??? Time flies seriously..


----------



## jessy1101

Stace thats great! I am a shitty crafty person lol dunno why..

Mel any more spotting?? Temps?? 

Happy monday off lol im sitting outside on my deck drinking ice coffee and reading. I dont wanna go back to work tomorrow 'sigh' 

On another side note we re practicly done the month of may! Wtf how did that happen??? Time flies seriously..


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls:) hope everyone is having a great day. 
Mel sorry you got the spotting. Love your out look. Your positive outlook is encouraging to me, as I have been trying for over 2 years also. Thanks girl. 

Leese - positive yet??? Hope u get it soon!!! 

Afm - af is still Mia.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls how is everyone 

rach the tat on my other ankle its dif i love the new one i just got..lol

hey mel how are you doing hunni & kim w ur cycles.

i am on cd 16, still no pos opk but this was kinda expect w no clomid...hopefully before cd 24/25 like usual......if it is around cd 24-26 my baby would be due the same week as my first angel. which would be AMAZING...i would be over the moon-

love ya em hugs xoxoxoo hope your doing okay sweeti xoxoxoxoox


----------



## keepthefaithx

sorry mel. i just saw..ughhhh...i have my fingers crossed it happens so for you hunni

kim are you guna start provera soon?


----------



## keepthefaithx

babydust818 said:


> I wouldn't rely on the OPK method. Some of us are different. I've heard of people not getting a pos opk and still being pregnant. Next time i'd use a hpt. Maybe test in 2-3 days. You aren't out, so don't think you are! :)

The thing that sucks w opks is that they just measure the LH surge BEFORE you ovulate...in most cases women do ovulate 12-36 hours later...but some dont ....unfortunately for some just bc a positive opk (surge is detected) doesnt mean you will def o....


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey jess how are you? long time no talk


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies: sorry I've been MIA roday I just threw myself into yardwork project. Got HUGE cramp this morn and thought I'de throw up and pass out I was sweating so bad: lasted 5 min and just got brown spotting--> I was like ''Are you kidding me, cant af just come already so cd1 can start''.

I've NEVER had my temps drop at 11-12 dpo: as its always 13 or 14, so if it does the same next month I'll go have my prog checked (maybe the clomid fucked it up)...Arg

On a positive outlook (and without putting TOO MUCH look into it) the Mesina reading said: ''I see her arrival somehwere between feb-march: as feb shows you celebrating, so she is either early or it is in june you discover you are pregnant''

FINGERS FU**** CROSSED!:D

Hows everyone this w-end?


----------



## lauren10

Hello girls! My vag didn't turn inside out over the weekend, which was great. We had a nice time in Cape Breton, but long drives. 

Emma hi honey!!! Be sure to update us after your scan tomorrow, still praying!

Kimberly how late is your af now?! 

Hope all the rest of you girls had a great weekend. Mel I love the Mesina message!!!

Xxxoo


----------



## jkb11

Stupid af flow is now 29 days late. I once went 6 months without a cycle. Of course when this happens it just makes me stress more. Yuck. So if still not here in a week then I will take the provera. Lauren I'm glad your vadge didn't act out! Lol. Did you ever get any answers from your doctor? Mel - fingers crossed for you! I thought af ha already came. Hope she stays away!!!


----------



## babydust818

That's great news Mel! Hope Mesina is right for you. 

I got a reading also that came in last night from a woman named Cheri this is what she said:

They show me a BOY and they relate him to SEPTEMBER< so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in

as for additional children, they are showing me another boy and they relate him to may, so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in. They are showing just over 2 years apart.

As for what you have to do first, they are showing me needles, so wondering if you have tried using acupuncture as a way to help aide your fertility??


As for the past loss, sometimes before we come here, we draw up a blue print of our lives, the lessons that we try to learn, the people that we wish to meet that will help us on our journey... sometimes we realize that we need to make changes, so the only way to do that would to be go back and fix it and then return again. I really feel that this is what has happened with your son. It was nothing that you could have prevented or altered in anyway :(


As for the future, I am not seeing you having to take anything orally but wondering if you have been diagnosed with Endo?? As they are giving me the impression of a procedure to clean it out.

--- don't know what to think of that? Would be sweet if i did conceive this month like she said. We will see what the heck it brings.


----------



## Twinkie210

What's up chicas?

Mel-love your reading! I hope it comes true for you!

Kim- sorry still no AF, but at least you can take the provera soon and start fresh.

Lisa- are you hanging in there? When do you go back to your Dr.? IUI next right?

Well I had a bit of a scare last night, with some spotting/bleeding. It wasn't much and seems to be stopping this morning. I debated on whether or not to page my Dr., but since I wasn't having contractions I figured he wouldn't be too concerned, so I am going to call this morning and see if they want to see me. I am sure if they have me come in he will tell me my cervix is "irritated". That seems to be his standard answer. But the baby was moving around like crazy last night, so it doesn't seem to be bothering him, just his Momma!


----------



## lauren10

holy cow kim...that's so frustrating! I can imagine you're super stressed. :( 

Rach I your reading is really sweet...and I hope it all comes true! xxx Makes a case for at least getting checked out...and acupuncture is always nice...I loved it! 

Stacie sorry about your scare, but you're right...the fact that it is stopping probably means it was an irritation. Still scary though and I'd want to be checked!

So DH tells me he'll be out in the field from June 12-19th. hmm. I don't think that works for me. I'll be pretty much considered full term by then, and what if I go into labor while he's in the field at night? I'd have to wake Ellie up, drive her to her sitters and drive myself to the hospital and wait 2 hours for him to get home??? don't think so. I told him if he's going to go we need to have a solid plan! Things always seem to happen when he's not home...Murphy's law.


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Lauren that is awful. DH had to schedule a work trip and I said no later than August just in case. Luckily I have so much family living around me, someone would take DS for us.


----------



## lauren10

Yeah I'm hoping he can work it out so he can just work days instead...we'll see! 

Some of you probably saw on FB, but here are some pics of my DD boating and at the beach at my in-laws this weekend. She had a blast!
 



Attached Files:







beach4.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 4









beach3.jpg
File size: 54 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just a quickie - my BO was confirmed this morn, they gav e me options & I chose to just wait it out so fingers crossed my body just gets on with it now. They made me an appointment in an early miscarriage clinic for some testing but I can't go until 6 weeks after this mc so theyve booked me in for July 20th....


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the pics!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Just a quickie - my BO was confirmed this morn, they gav e me options & I chose to just wait it out so fingers crossed my body just gets on with it now. They made me an appointment in an early miscarriage clinic for some testing but I can't go until 6 weeks after this mc so theyve booked me in for July 20th....

Sorry to hear this, I hope your body does it quickly! I am gald that you will get testing and I hope that they find something simple to fix!


----------



## lauren10

Emma I'm so sorry honey...I hope you bounce back quickly and get some answers at the clinic. Sending lots of hugs. xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Emma i'm so sorry hunny. I hope ur body catches up quickly and passes in no time. I also hope they can give u answers at the clinic.

Stace i know exactly how it feels when u spot weird bleeding and dont know why. I've had my meltdown that time a few weeks ago and went to the hospital. Thank god it was just irritaion but still...i automaticly assume that when u see blood in pregnancy it's not normal..and yet there are sooo many types of bleeding that are normal 'sigh' 

Launre sooo glad ur cooch is ok! And ur DD is super duper freakin adorable!

Kim hmmm...i hope the provera will kick in right away and let u start a new cycle.

Leese how u doin hunny bunny??? Still no pos opk?? 

Mel did u start bleeding or it's still wacky??? That was weird temp wise...no idea why it did that honestly...

Rach oooooo that reading most definetly sounds good!! Do u have a feeling for conception in september or givin birth in sept?

AFM booooooooooooooo to being back at work!! LOLOL DH is in court today contesting a speeding ticket and daylights not being on his truck during the day. Hopefully it goes good and we get to save money LOL. Also have no officaily started feelin the baby kick!!! It's just like weird muscles spasms that happend on place then oops a few mins later completly another place lolol DH doesnt understand how come i can feel it and he cant when he touches my tummy i'm like dude it's inside me...it will still take a few more weeks for u to feel it DING DING...poor guy he just wants to feel his baybay move lolol


----------



## Krippy

Good morning Lovelies!

I am so sorry you are going through this Em! Thinking of you lots and let us know how you get on at your appt.

Lauren...Love your pics of your holiday! Ummmmm and no your DH can't be in the field when you could be in labour...what is he thinking? Men....

Stace...Sorry you had a scare but glad the little boy was reassuring you by kicking and moving!

Rach...what a great reading! I hope it all comes true darling!

Jess so excited that you are feeling your bubs! What an amazing feeling! :happydance:

AFM...Felt like crap yesterday but feeling better today. Thinking that it will slowly start to get better with the sickness and then bring on 2nd tri! :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

Jessy that's so exciting!! 

Kris glad you're feeling better today. 

So my DD's daycare provider got 2 kittens that are 7 weeks old. I didn't want to come to work this morning, they're so frigging cute!! I think she's crazy with a houseful of kids and cats and dogs, but DD was loving it.


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooo Lauren baby kittens are sooo freakin cute! I bet ur DD is freakin out for sure lolol. 

Kris yay to feelin better!!! My boobies have still be sooo bad loll. Althought once again DH paid alot of...special attention to them last night sooo that could explain it.


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Kitties!!! My DH will not allow cats in his house...It makes me so sad bc I love them so much.

My bbs haven't been as sore this pregnancy but I am thinking that they did most of the work the first time with RJ and I really only stopped getting milk about 2 months ago! Glad you and DH are back...bow chica bow wow~! DH and I dtd for the first time last week since our BFP. Poor man...he was so thankful afterwards but I was so scared and feeling so crappy. Hopefully we will be doing it more often from now on! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Can we go home now??? LOLOLOL i still have until stoopid 4pm gahhhh


----------



## babydust818

Emma - you're a strong girl for going through this but also doing it naturally. You did that last time as well, right? I wish i could take it all away hun. It's so unfair :cry:

Lauren - Eloise is such a beautiful little thing!! I could just tickle her all over lol. I bet she has a cute laugh! I'm glad you cooka is doing good! Glad she held up ;) That blows bubbles that your H is going in field then. You def do need a solid plan because i know if i had to drive myself to the hospital i would flip the f out!

Jessy - booo to work. i hope it goes by fast for ya. how was your trip to syracuse?! did ya get anything?

Kristen - (i pray i'm spelling your name right because it makes me cringe when ppl don't spell mine right lol) glad to see you're doing well. I'll be scared to BD too once i get a BFP.

Mel - did AF come? 

Lisa - have you got a pos opk?! you're just 1 day ahead of me! hope we O together.

Kim - wtf is wrong with that witch?! where is she???? GAH nothing is more friggin aggravating then wanting to TTC and no AF in sight. I really really hope it comes soon. A month over due is far too long.

Stacie - i hope everything is okay with the spotting. I'm sure it is! What did the dr. say?

Lisette - where you been girl? i hope you're starting to feel a little stress free from work. Have you been making any delicious cupcakes or cookies lately?!

:hi: to anyone else i have forgot!

AFM - just waiting on O to happen. Should be within the next few hours to the next few days LOL. My body is crazy. I'm not using OPKs but i am doing the SMEP. FX'd for a BFP. I'm testing June 6th, my bday is June 12 so it would be a great bday present!!


----------



## lauren10

you're doing good Rach, just keep at it! I like your every other day method! 

Jessy tell your DH to get his fix in now...because if you're like me, they were off limits when the milk was in...a little squeeze could make a big mess!


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies! 
Emma- sending love and prayers your way. Xoxo 
Lauren your dd is precious. Such a cutie pie! 
Rach and lease--- ovulation time!!!! Hope y'all catch the eggies!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls! Like 6 days ago i thought for sure this was going to be my BFP month! I just felt it. Now, i look at my temps and i feel so doubtful. I have no idea why. I guess with all the ups and downs. GRR :grr:


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I called the Dr. office and they agreed that it sounds like my cervix was irritated, but had me come in anyway. He did an internal exam and said my cervix was swollen and inflamed (fun fun), but not dilated (whew). I was also having a braxton hicks contraction while I was there (although not a real strong one). He just felt my belly and said yup you a probably having one- gee thanks, I didn't need a medical degree to decide that! He said that I am likely to have bleeding anytime I have sex, so for the next week no sex. Other than that everything looked fine. He went ahead and listened to his heartrate and it was a nice strong 160...


----------



## Krippy

Great news Stace! Glad everything is ok! :)

Kim...I can't believe you still don't have AF! That really sucks sweetie! Hope things straighten out for you soon!

:sex: Get going Rach!


----------



## jkb11

Glad everything checked out great stace!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Stace!!! Super happy everything went good!


----------



## lauren10

that's a relief Stacie!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies,

Hope everyone had a great weekend, sorry I haven't caught up yet but wanted to pop in and say hi :)


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 26 weeks Lisette!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy 26 weeks! Time is flying by!


----------



## babydust818

I pray to God i can join you girls on the baby train this upcoming month. Been far too long of a year almost.


----------



## Twinkie210

We need a couple more people on this train Rach! That goes for Lisa and Mel too! And as soon as AF shows we can add Kim and as soon as Emma is ready for this crazy time we will root her on too! Lots of BFPs to come I am sure of it!


----------



## lauren10

good morning girls!

i think there will be lots of BFP's this summer too...definitely! I got this in my email today and thought I'd share...most of it is common sense, but i like the part about eating certain foods to help ttc! 

https://www.whattoexpect.com/preconception/photo-gallery/get-pregnant-now.aspx#/slide-1

i got an appt with my family doc tomorrow morning to check out the vag bulge! it's a constant thing now if I'm not laying flat, so I'd like to get it checked. And I can't walk normally there is so much pressure. That can't be good at only 33 weeks, right?


----------



## jessy1101

Good morning to all my hotties!! How r u all doin on this gorgeous hump day??

I really believe there will be more BFP's this summer!! And then you guys will be able to enjoy ur last months of pregnancy in goddamn cooler weather then what we've been having...serious Lauren, Liz, Lisette and Stace i feel for u guys lolol. I'm already dying of heat and it's only week 16..sweet baybay jesus wtf am i gonna go at the end of august???????????

Last night DH was like okkk after the ultrasound june 15th...will we be able to shop shop for the baby?? I was like dude after this u can totaly knock urself out! I love a man that loves to shop baby things lolol


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww you are so lucky Jessy! DH doesn't shop for anything! He lets me go shopping and just show him what I bought.

Well more spotting this morning, but I am sure it is from my internal exam yesterday. Stupid inflamed cervix! Now I will always be wondering if spotting is from my cervix or if it is a sign of preterm labor... Why does this crap have to be so hard???


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Awww you are so lucky Jessy! DH doesn't shop for anything! He lets me go shopping and just show him what I bought.
> 
> Well more spotting this morning, but I am sure it is from my internal exam yesterday. Stupid inflamed cervix! Now I will always be wondering if spotting is from my cervix or if it is a sign of preterm labor... Why does this crap have to be so hard???

He's actualy pretty into shopping no mather what it is. As long as it doesnt last hours and hours..which i cant blame him i get sick of it after a certain point too.

As for the bleeding trust me it's just ur cervix. And the more spotting is from the exam same thing happend to me when they checked it out. The dr said it can even last a few days after cuz of the sensitivity. Soooo no worries! She also said that it's really common for women that have had UTI probs in the past..it seems it makes pretty much anything up in there even more sensitive then normal.


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! Can't wait for everyone else to get there BFPs! 

Emma- I hope the clinic can give you some news and help you find some answers! Hugs!

Lisette- Seriously how are you 26 weeks already!?! Wait, how am I 31 weeks already?!? It's gone by soooo fast!

Anyone have any plans for the holiday weekend? Looking forward to my 3 days off! Just have to survive the week. I'm sooooo tired. Between the heat and just not sleeping well at night I'm beat. I get like 4 or 5 good hours in and then can't get back to sleep. Apparently my body is preparing for what is to come. 

My DH loves baby shopping, but he enjoys shopping in general as long as it's not clothing for himself (he's soooo picky). But he has the worse buyers remorse of anyone I've ever met! He gets mad if I pick up something for Cam and he doesn't have a say in it. haha


----------



## themarshas

I'm sure the bleeding is just an irritated cervix. I had bleeding several times and each time it was caused by me irritating it- exam or sex. Ohh well. But I know It's hard not to worry though when you have a past with bleeding.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 31 weeks Liz!! Jesus that's crazy how can u already be there?? LOLOL


----------



## Twinkie210

I know it is from my cervix, but somehow knowing what it is from isn't as reassuring anymore. I think it is because he is an actual baby now, he is more real, I know he is a boy, I can feel him moving. He is a real person to me now. As hard as my miscarriage was, the thought of losing him now is like a million times scarier. I just want Sept/Oct to hurry up and get here so I can hold him!


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow 31 weeks! You are so close now Liz!


----------



## Krippy

Happy 26 weeks yesterday Lis! 

Happy 31 weeks Liz! 

Crazy how fast time flies ladies! :) I agree we need more Preggos on the train! FXd for you darlings!

Sorry you have bleeding Stace! But I am sure that it is the irritated cervix but it doesn't help ease the mind! Just take it easy k? :coffee:

My DH loves to shop too and I despise it! It makes me sleepy and grouchy and makes me go to the bathroom! lol

Now my dilemma is that I am definitely showing and it is getting too hot to where baggy sweaters everywhere I go and everytime I see a friend. I want to tell close friends and my DH is on board but I can't help be nervous even though I am feeling great and know in my heart that everything is ok. I will be 11 weeks on Friday...It is ok to start telling people right? I know that it is up to me and I am not going to announce it on Facebook or anything but I also want to start dressing and acting normally! I am so excited for this rainbow and I want all of my friends to know but I think telling people is making it very real! Do you all think that is ok? Might sound silly as I probably would tell people at 12 weeks only 1 week later. LOL And as I write this I sound kind of silly! Would still love your advice though! Thanks girls!


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> Happy 26 weeks yesterday Lis!
> 
> Happy 31 weeks Liz!
> 
> Crazy how fast time flies ladies! :) I agree we need more Preggos on the train! FXd for you darlings!
> 
> Sorry you have bleeding Stace! But I am sure that it is the irritated cervix but it doesn't help ease the mind! Just take it easy k? :coffee:
> 
> My DH loves to shop too and I despise it! It makes me sleepy and grouchy and makes me go to the bathroom! lol
> 
> Now my dilemma is that I am definitely showing and it is getting too hot to where baggy sweaters everywhere I go and everytime I see a friend. I want to tell close friends and my DH is on board but I can't help be nervous even though I am feeling great and know in my heart that everything is ok. I will be 11 weeks on Friday...It is ok to start telling people right? I know that it is up to me and I am not going to announce it on Facebook or anything but I also want to start dressing and acting normally! I am so excited for this rainbow and I want all of my friends to know but I think telling people is making it very real! Do you all think that is ok? Might sound silly as I probably would tell people at 12 weeks only 1 week later. LOL And as I write this I sound kind of silly! Would still love your advice though! Thanks girls!

It is definately OK to tell people as long as you are ready. My Mom insisted on telling people after our scan at 7.5 weeks! I told way earlier than your 11 weeks, but like you I did wait awhile to post on FB (although DH did and many of our friends are mutual so alot of mine found out sooner). Here was my rationale... I didn't tell people about our MC until after it happened which was super hard. I felt like I had no one to talk to and like I was pretending that my baby didn't exist (which I wasn't, but hard to explain I guess). Anyway, I knew from the start that I wanted people to know this time around so if something did happen I wasn't alone. I started off with immediate family, then close friends. This is a happy time for your Kris, so you should definately share your news if you are ready!


----------



## themarshas

I wanted to wait forever to tell people we were expecting. I felt like I just couldn't tell people because it would be more real and then if something happened I'd have to face all those people who knew and answer their questions and I didn't want to go through that. DH was dying to tell people right off. We waited until 11 weeks to tell anyone and began with telling only immediate family and letting them know that they weren't to tell anyone else. I just wanted to have the next ultrasound and make sure that everything is ok before telling anyone anything. We announced to the rest of our family and close friends after our 13 week u/s and then on facebook a few days later. Even then it was hard for me to accept that everyone knew but this little one deserves to be loved by all


----------



## lauren10

Stacie I hear ya...it sounds like you have a very sensitive cervix and she's causing you a lot of unnecessary stress!! grrr! 

Kris, I say just wear the clothes you want and take your chances...then tell when you're ready! most people know better than to ask that early on anyway. That's kind of what I did. I know I was showing early, but i just pretended no one noticed until I was ready to talk about it! 

happy 26 and 31 weeks Lisette and Liz! 

my DH doesn't like shopping, but he follows me around with a cart and that makes me happy!


----------



## jessy1101

We told our closest friends and family right off the bat both times. When i had my mc they helped me threw it sooo much so i had no regrets telling them again this time early on. But i only did the official announcement on FB, work and other friends and family members after our 12 week scan.

It's honestly ur call sweety but i dont think it would hurt telling the people u feel comfortable telling.


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Ladies! Really appreciate the advice! You are all so wise! Love to you all! :)


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL yuppp smarty patooties is us!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh beany kicks and then i get a small little uterus cramp...da baby is making me expand lololol


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ahhh beany kicks and then i get a small little uterus cramp...da baby is making me expand lololol

Uh oh... do you have a little trouble maker too??? Mine likes to kick and punch and roll and always ends up causing a contraction, LOL. I am like seriously little dude, if you would just chill for a moment maybe we would both be more comfortable! But nope, this one is always on the move!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh beany kicks and then i get a small little uterus cramp...da baby is making me expand lololol
> 
> Uh oh... do you have a little trouble maker too??? Mine likes to kick and punch and roll and always ends up causing a contraction, LOL. I am like seriously little dude, if you would just chill for a moment maybe we would both be more comfortable! But nope, this one is always on the move!Click to expand...

Yessss!! And i swear to god this baby will kick morning, noon and night. Yet i've read that usualy during the day ur movements will make the baby go to sleepp....pffff not this one. Me thinks we're gonna have a lil wild child like his/her momma...that's DH's logic anywais..yupp totaly screwed LOL


----------



## themarshas

Our little man is just like his daddy- always has to be on the go. I feel like he rests for 2 hours of the day and then is constantly moving the rest of the time. It's slightly more painful now that it's full on limbs that scrape across my stomach or into organs.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies...Nice to hear you all have futur sports babies in there!

Im starting clomid cycle 2 tomorrow: This time arround, just clomid+opk+lotsa sex. The temping thing makes me look at my cycle day by day and it makes it look like a neverending cycle! So no more...No more overanalysing symptoms either: im sick and tired or getting false hopes. The only sign I'll take is a missed af...lol

I coaxed jess to finally post a pic of her belly!!!Said I'd tie her up and do it if she wont...lol Thats sounded fifty shades of wrong 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## jessy1101

LOL u filthy twisted minded little chica...i will post a belly shot i promiss lolol


----------



## Twinkie210

Mel good luck on cycle two!


----------



## Krippy

FXd for your 2nd cycle Mel!


----------



## jessy1101

I'm extremely uber happy to just think that the week is already almost over! LOL


----------



## lauren10

sounds like a great plan Mel!! take a look at that link i posted about super spermy foods to feed your DH!! 

jessy, um...ok...so where is the picture? tonight?? you promise? ok great! it's settled. 

ps. my realtor is now IGNORING me!!!! omg. i might hurt him.


----------



## jessy1101

WTF how can ur realtor ignore u??? Ur payin that stoopid fucker!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Ignoring you?! Do you have a an amendment or something signed with him--> fire his ass!


----------



## jkb11

Yes !! Change realtors! That's uncalled for!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- So sorry your realtor is a pain. You should unleash the pregnancy hormones on him!

Well off to DS's baseball game... Let's hope the sharks can bring home a winner! And of course after a day of just a little brown blood, the red spotting is back again :( Stupid cervix! I am beginning to think that sex is a thing of the past for me :(


----------



## lauren10

I don't know what his deal is. We have a contract but I might be able to get another realtor in his company. Bull cuck!

Tomorrow's Thursday already. Phew!


----------



## babydust818

Hey ladies! :hi: How are you all? I went to Indianapolis today! It was community day their before the 500! I'm going to the race on Sunday too. Woohoo. had a blast. Got super sunburnt though. Saw sooo many cute little baby girls! I swear girls popped out like they're taking over the world LOL. I got 6 autographs from indy drivers. Was a lot of fun. I am on CD 17 today. I think i may have O'd yesterday, but time will tell. Going to keep BDing until CD20 to cover all bases!! 

Happy 16 weeks Jess!! Upgraded to a avacado!! :happydance: The next month or two will be very exciting. You will start to getting a nice cute bump! Get use to that highstrung bean!!! If it really is a girl and a mini you.... be prepared ;) JK!


----------



## Twinkie210

Sounds like a blast! I am sure DH would be jealous of you Rach! (He is a big racing fan, although more of a NASCAR fan- I know redneckish LOL). Good luck catching that egg this month (maybe all the baby girls are a sign?? :))

DS lost his ball game last night (not a surprise, their team is not that great, but at least he didn't strike out every time). Back to brown spotting again this morning FX'd it goes away! 

My day has already start off crappy. I was 15 minutes late to work because our F-ing dog decided to climb under our fence and visit our neighbors, so I had to wait until she came back to leave for work. I was so pissed off! She does this all the time, infact I think she goes and steals the neighbor dog's toys because random dog toys show up in our yard! On the bright side today is my Friday, so 4 day weekend for me! Yipee!


----------



## lauren10

that sounds super fun Rach! glad you had a great day. 

I'm on my way to see my doctor to discuss my vag. 

Stacie that's awesome you have a 4 day weekend!! i managed to pull off both the Canadian and U.S. holidays this month, because my parents are coming to visit this weekend...so I took Monday off! yay! i'm excited to see them. :) and my dad is going golfing with DH, so he's on cloud 9 that I won't be giving him a hard time. lol

hope everyone's having a great day!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach ahhh i wish i could of spent the day in the sun too!! Cooped up inside working once again..

Lauren keep us in da loop on what the dr thinks bout ur vadgy!

Stace dogs can be sooo freakin stoopid it's crazy. Our beagle got out last week and was impossible to find. Grrrrrrrrr

Finaly thursday and only 1 more day to go eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I want it to be the weekend sooo bad work has been extremely crazy and i want 2 chill days right now...

Has is everybody doing today???


----------



## babydust818

I'm doing good! Had a temp spike this morning :happydance: I hope that means GOOD things! Next week and a half is going to be the fun 2WW.

Gahhh so hot here today. Going to almost 90! I wanna lay out but my face really will look like a tomato!


----------



## lauren10

good rach!!! get busy lady!! 

So the doctor agreed with my diagnosis that I have a perineal rectocele (I think Mel might have mentioned that?) He said it will likely get worse with the rest of the pregnancy and childbirth, but it can be surgically fixed once I'm done having kids :( ah my poor vadgy. 
He's referring me to the OB so we'll see what he has to say. Good news is the baby is great and doesn't appear to be falling out!


----------



## Krippy

Glad you are ok and that it isn't serious Lauren! Your poor vadge!

FXd for you Rach!

Where is your bump pic Jess?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey my love's :wave: Finally had time to catch up on all the weekend reading and made notes cuz Lord knows there was no way I could retain it all! LMAO

Emma sweetie I'm sooo sorry to hear :cry: Sending you lots of positive vibes and love sweetie :hugs:

Mel sweetie I'm soo sorry ur out this month :( Keeping my FX for u! xxx

Kin hunni AF is still MIA? How's ur house selling and job commute going?

Rach I love the reading girlie! Doing some serious chart stalking here sweetie, looking good ;) Thanks for checking on me...work is a daily struggle but I'm keeping my chin up & my momma just got home after being away for 6months so there has been a lot of catching up :) Actually we're just planning my baby shower menu so they'll be definate yummy cupcakes to show you girlies! How's Kitty been? Behaving with your doggie?

Stace soo sorry to hear about ur scare....must have been super emotional for u :( How did you manage with the in-laws? Happy 21 weeks :)

Lauren I totally agree, H being away is NOT ok at this point! Hope you can come up with a solid back up plan sweetie! DD new pics are just melting my heart :) Thanks for sharing! Thinking of you this morning...I hope the Dr's appt can you give some comfort and info on what's up down there!!! oh and definately don't take the realter crap if you can avoid it!!! Grrrrr

Jessy baby I miss you!!! Happy 16weeks!!! Soo awesome ur feeling the baby now without a dount! Ur very lucky :) I'm feeling her now everyday but not H yet still....just grandma she kicked for on the weekend :hugs: 

Liz 31!!! WOW!!!! How you feeling?

Double Digits Kristen!!! Definately think you should celebrate ur beautiful rainbow and share with those you feel comfortable with, I'm sure they will pour love your way :) xxx

Lisa babe, how's ur cycle going? Feeling ok? Miss ya girlie :hugs:


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- that sucks! Hopefully everything will stay secure enough to not give you too much discomfort before little one gets here.

Had a midwife apt this morning and all is well. Heartbeat of 160 and I'm now up 19 lbs. He's fine but he's now in the breech position. Stubborn little man! Two weeks ago he was head down and in the perfect position to come out. Now he's head up and spine to my spine. So basically exactly how he's not suposed to be. Not much to worry about though until around 34 weeks so hopefully he'll get on it and flip before my next appointment otherwise c-section talk begins. Blah!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren ahhhh that sucks!! R u gonna get the procedure done right away or do u want maybe a 3rd baby or??

Lisette omggg i miss u sooo much hunny! How r u?

Leese any O news???? 

Ok ok as promissed here is a nice lil 16 week bump pic to help ur cravings lolol
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jkb11

Awww! Cute bump Jess!!! 
Hi everybody :) still no af. Will test Tommorrow but I'm sure it's just af being stubborn. We had a house showing tues but haven't heard anything back yet but the lady stayed here for over an hour. But I'm beginning to think she was just chatting with her realtor. Ds is out of school after next week so I'm soooo ready to sell. I'm really looking forward to decorating a new place. 
Lauren glad your lil one checked out ok.


----------



## babydust818

Jessy you're mommalicious... oolala! Baby got front ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- Sorry to hear about your vadge, but at least it isn't going to cause a problem with baby Ryan!

Kim- sorry AF is a biatch still!

Jessy- The is the cutest little bump! I have bump envy, LOL. 

Rach- yay for a temp spike!


----------



## lauren10

Perfect little bump Jess....and your boobs look awesome! nice work!! (I always have boob envy, don't mind me!)

Liz don't worry, my LO is still turning round and round in there. I think my DD didn't flip down until close to 36 weeks. lots of time!!


----------



## Krippy

Awesome bump pic Jessy! You are so tiny...I love it!

Just did the baking soda test and it says I will have another boy! But I want to confirm it with my PUPOs who know what they are having. You put a tablespoon in a cup and pee in it, if it fizzes it is a boy and if it doesn't it is a girl! I am just curious to see what you girls would get...when you have time of course! Mine almost fizzed over the cup lol


----------



## lauren10

ok i'll try it tonight!


----------



## themarshas

Hmmm I'll give it a try tonight too


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- you have the littlest bump! Although I say that and at 17 weeks my bump was still pretty much nonexistant and then sometime around 23 weeks it exploded. Here's my 17 week pic
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4544.jpg
File size: 78.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh thx bunches girlies for the bump compliments!! I swear it's just my lower tummy that all of a sudden popped out! No idea why i mean i'm being carefull food wise and not pigging out on tons of chocolat and chips...and holy sweet crap i'm rockin the boobage seriously!! They just...walk into the room before i do LOLOLOL

Okkkk i've never heard of the baking soda test..i just kinda figured that since ur pee is acidy wouldnt it automaticly make the baking soda fizz?? No??


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- I did the baking soda test twice the week before my ultrasound. The first time was in the afternoon and it didn't fizz which would mean girl, I repeated it the next morning with FMU and it had some fizz not alot, but I guess that would mean boy. And of course we saw is not so modest ultrasound pic and he is definately a boy ;)


----------



## Krippy

I am sitting here bawling my eyes out. A good friend just lost her baby boy...she was due in July. He had heart defects and didn't make it. I just don't understand how life can be so cruel...My heart is breaking for her and her DH.


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> I am sitting here bawling my eyes out. A good friend just lost her baby boy...she was due in July. He had heart defects and didn't make it. I just don't understand how life can be so cruel...My heart is breaking for her and her DH.

I am so sorry for your friend, my heart breaks for her and her husband. I can not imagine suffering a stillborn or neonatal loss. She will be lucky to have someone as caring and compassionate as you to help her through her loss. I didn't know anyone who had suffered anything other than an early miscarriage until a couple years ago. Now I know so many. I don't know if it is because I pay more attention or if society is now beginning to recognize that these were actual babies and deserve to be remembered.

Lots of prayers for your friend.:hugs:


----------



## lauren10

oh Kris I'm so sorry...that is heartbreaking and must bring back a lot of feelings for you :( Sending prayers for your friend.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls super busy last couploe days ahhhhh

jess cute bump hunni, how are you? 

kris im SOO sorry for your friend thats horrible big hugs for her xoxox

how are you girls doing? 

i got my positive opk this after noon, we bd tuesday night & this morning, im not sure if we should do it again tonight, or wait till tmaro night or tmaro morning...what do you guys think!??


----------



## babydust818

Wait till tmrw morning Lisa. I think i O'd 3 days ago. Waiting for crosshairs on my FF. Had cramps earlier in my lower back and got really emotional and broke down and cried. GAH


----------



## keepthefaithx

i looked like jess at 6 weeks...lmao

sorry rach. its so hard ttc!!!!

waaa im not sure if i should bd again tonight..or tmaro morning...idk what to do i dont wanna deplete dh sperm but im sure well do it again tongiht...lol

i hpe ur get ur cross hairs rach xoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

very yummy recipe girls-

zuchinni "pancakes"

1 zucchini grated (use cheese grater)
1 egg
sprinkle or as much as you want of feta cheese
2 table spoons of flour
sprinkle of garlic salt

mix all together and put in a pan with heated up oil and mold into pancake shape cook for a couple minutes each side

SOOOO delish xo


----------



## Twinkie210

Sounds good Lisa! I love zucchini and will have plenty of it this summer when our garden is growing!

I went last night and bought the bedding set! I can't wait to start working on his room.

Last night while laying in bed I noticed that it looked like I had peeling skin on my nipples, I though hmmmm weird, but it wasn't skin, they must have been leaking already and it dried on them. It is so weird. I know it is not uncommon to have some leakage this early, but wasn't expecting it. It must only be a little, because it doesn't go through to my shirt, but I guess I better keep an eye on it or I could have an embarassing moment at work one day LOL.

I also woke up this morning and he must have been all curled up on my right side because my belly was majorly uneven, it really cracked me up!


----------



## jkb11

Kris I'm so sorry for your friends loss. Xoxo. 
Leese and rach - yay for ovulation!!! Fingers crossed for u girls!!!
Cd 63- bfn- I'm tempted to go ahead and take the provera now. I have tried everything else. 
Stace- yay for buying the bedding! I love decorating.


----------



## lauren10

Kim it's just not fair for you to have a CD 63!!! :( 

Lisa, did you bd last night or wait for this morning? 

Stacie that's crazy! at least your milk will be nice and ready for the baby! i hope it doesn't take as long for mine to come in this time.

Kris how are you doing?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren-they say that the milk doesn't come in until 2 or 3 days after giving birth anyway and the baby doesn't need it until then... so I am sure you will have plenty of milk for baby Ryan.

Kim- CD63!??!! That blows big hairy monkey balls! I would be ready for the provera too. I had a 40 day cycle while TTC and though I was going to die waiting for AF, you are one patient cookie!

Well I was supposed to be getting DS's clothes together for his trip and cleaning house today, but I think I am going shopping instead :) Procrastination should be my middle name!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Kim! I hope you get AF soon. That's so unfair. :(


----------



## Krippy

lauren10 said:


> Kim it's just not fair for you to have a CD 63!!! :(
> 
> Lisa, did you bd last night or wait for this morning?
> 
> Stacie that's crazy! at least your milk will be nice and ready for the baby! i hope it doesn't take as long for mine to come in this time.
> 
> Kris how are you doing?

I am doing ok Lauren...just feeling a bit down. I feel so bad for her and her DH and it just brings back so many emotions. I def. cried a lot yesterday but am feeling a bit better today. I wrote her a letter and sent it through facebook and my mom and I are getting together a care package to send to her. It is so hard bc she lives so far away (she is in California), wish I was closer. But I am going to send her a book called Silent Grief which really helped me and was given to me by a friend who suffered a similar loss and a candle that turns on everyday for 5 hours to remember her little boy. It is just so hard.


----------



## jessy1101

Kris omg i'm so sorry for ur friend. Thoughts and prayers to her and her family.

Kim i still cant believe ur in the cd60's that's exactly unfair. I'd start the provera now for sure.

Leese i'd wait till tomorrow am for ur next bd session. Then again if ur scared to miss it u can always bd tonight too in case. Ahhh i dont believe u had at huge bump at 6weeks lolol. I'm sure it wasnt that bad silly.

Stace yayyy for shopping!! We're going to be registering after the u/s on june 15th and my mom will be getting the shower invitations eeeeeee happy happy happy.

TFGIFF y'all!!! I'm super freakin looking forward to be gettin outta here for the weekend. Probably gonna b on the go alot but who cares it's funner then sitting in the office in front of a computer 7.5 hours a day 'sigh'.


----------



## babydust818

Very sorry for your friend Kristen. I couldn't imagine losing a LO that late in the pregnancy. You're the perfect person for her to vent to (no offense). You both are VERY strong women and i admire you for coming out stronger than before!

Jess i hear ya! TGIFF!!!!! It's memorial day weekend.. WOOHOO!! All the swimming pools open up today around here. It's going to be 95 this weekend and sunnnyyy! I am just so excited. Going to cookout tmrw and hopefully swimming. Going to the Indy 500 on Sunday! GAHH. I love weekends that are packed with fun filled things!! Hope you all have a good weekend. BE SAFE! Lots of crazies out there. I am officially in the 2WW! 3dpo today!! YAY.


----------



## themarshas

Kris- I'm sooo sorry about your friends loss. There's very few things that could possibly be worse than losing a little one before you even get to know them. And I agree, you're the perfect person to help her through this and such an amazing friend for being strong enough to help her in this hard time given that you know better than most how hard this is. You're both amazing people!

I'm jelous! Indy 500!??! Someday we'll get there... My DH was a short track racer for a few years and he's dying to get our unborn child into a car already. I hope this kid has strong bones, more fear than his father, and I'm totally going to have to invest in great helmets.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all.

it was pretty big jess lol obviously all bloat :)

we bd tuesday night, thursday morning and thursday night, got my first pos opk yesterday at 5pm & this morning still positive...honestly i feel like we did great w bding this cycle..we wil again tonight and sat night..im praying it will be our month!

how is everyone?


----------



## keepthefaithx

question everyone. i had an apt booked for my tattoo this saturday....now im not sure i should go..i did some research online and most people say its fine...but there are a couple who are like noooo dont get it. possible infection etc. even though infection is very rare and im going to a top place in long island, im still iffy idk what to do...i think i may cancel and resched if i dont get pregnant.

i wanted ur opionion girlys pleaseeee ox


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i dont see why you couldnt go sat...i m pretty sure it would be ok! But if u really feel negative about it then i wouldnt go..why add that stress right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks jess..idk i get nervous..possible infection...i get scared im sure i wouldnt get one..but idk...lol

a part of me is like you put your life on hold sometimes. just live life and you'll be fine.. and a part of me is like why risk infection, baby is so much more important..u know?


----------



## lauren10

Lisa it wouldn't be a big deal to wait a few weeks, right?...it's permanent so no need to rush! 

Kris you're a great friend, I'm sure you've already helped her so much and lots more to come. Sorry you have to relive everything though :(

Rach thanks and you have a wonderful weekend too! I can't wait for my parents to get here tomorrow...yipee!!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Lauren-they say that the milk doesn't come in until 2 or 3 days after giving birth anyway and the baby doesn't need it until then... so I am sure you will have plenty of milk for baby Ryan.

My milk took 5 days to come in with my DD :( but she was also in the NICU for a bit, and then had a surgery at 4 days old so she couldn't eat a few of the days anyway. I'm hoping this time is better!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im like 99 percent guna cancel it the last thing i wanna do is risk anything..

thanks girl xo

how are you all feeling?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope i dont get it in a few weeks bc ill be preggo... :)

heres hoping to no tattoo for another 9 months...lol


----------



## lauren10

YES!!! That's what I meant :) You'll just have to wait until you're done breastfeeding....so that will actually be a while. xoxox

I feel good! just large marge.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol im sure u look great lauren xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel good about this month. but i dont wanna get my hopes

i keep praying and praying..lol


----------



## lauren10

my DD's sitter just sent this picture. Dining al fresco with her boyfriend!!
 



Attached Files:







al fresco.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydust818

When i got to Indy on Sunday is it okay to have a few beers? I'll be 5dpo. I'm kinda debating on not drinking because i don't wanna sabotage the egg. No idea what to do. Gah.


----------



## babydust818

OMG LAUREN she is the CUTEST little thing i've ever saw!!


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> When i got to Indy on Sunday is it okay to have a few beers? I'll be 5dpo. I'm kinda debating on not drinking because i don't wanna sabotage the egg. No idea what to do. Gah.

my opinion would be just don't let yourself get dehydrated. you want everything lubed up for implantation!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies! Happy friday ya'll :)

Leese babe definately wait cuz you don't wanna worry about it once you get ur BFP!!!

Kris hunni my heart is breaking with ya....how sad and cruel this world can be...lots of love for you and your friend who's in pain right now! xoxo

Rach you enjoy ur drinks babe....still in the safe zone I'm pretty sure!

Jessy I miss you bunches and bunches too! My momma is here now and keeping me super busy but it's all good! Picked out paints and gonna start the nursery tmmr! EEEKKKK!!! Soooo excited to see my baby's room getting ready :)

Lauren how's the vadge today hunni? Soooo awesome having ur parents here and a nice long weekend! Aaaahhhhhh HEAVEN!!!!!! Enjoy every bit of help and spoling :) What a cute little DD eating Al Fresco! I LOVE IT!!!!

What's everyone's weekend plans?


----------



## jessy1101

Rach no worries about the drinking. I spent the weekend i found out i was pregnant drunk as a muthu fucking skunk...i mean i had so many neg months so how was i supose to know right?? And everything has turned out super peachy with da beans sooo yupp..

Lisette whaaaaaaaa i wanna pain too!!!! Now now!! Basicly june 15th will be doing all our registering..then picking out paint..and we'll be painting during our 2 week holidays in july!! Then my baby shower is supose to be august 25 sooooo perfectttt.

Can we go home now pretty pweaseeee???


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lisette...yea i think im guna cancel bc i dont need the stress of bugging out if i fd-up anything

how are you doing hunni?


----------



## jessy1101

Mouahaaahaahaaa goddamn fucking weekend here i come eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Love to all my girlies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babydust818

LOL jess! 

Thanks girls.. i'll probably have a few beers but not over do it. I got a huge headache right now. GAH.... Ohhh i went and bought a kewt swim suit tonight. It was $75 and with my coupons and it being 30% off i got it for less than $25! (yup i posted this on fb too ;)) :haha: I am just so excited lmao. I love bargain shopping. I wanna be just like them extreme couponing women!


----------



## keepthefaithx

oo nice rach! i wanna see a pic

still debating tattoo.. i talked to my friend which happens to be a nurse she laughed when i said to wait..shes like what does one have to do w the other, you could get an infection from cutting your finger, and shes like you put so much on hold, just do you and your going to a nice place just do it...

im like u know what..your right..ive been wanting to do this for a long time. and have been putting it off...

ahh


----------



## jessy1101

Whaaaa we all have uber busy social lives today lolol

Lotsa luvvv ur way chicas xxxxx


----------



## babydust818

lol you're the only one who posted today Jess! :haha: guess we are all having a great Saturday!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyyy guys hope your having a good day xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

if anyone is bored on here go listen to Mindy Gledhill -all about your heart..what a freaking amazing song. love herrrrr<3


----------



## keepthefaithx

k so the first before picture dont mind the pen marks..my sister was trying to think of a cover up (it was a joke lol)....lmao

and the after was literally just dont an hour before pic its red n stuff.

see how first one look like such shit...he just rushed thru it and it was 10 years ago i really didnt do my homework on where to go-

love how she fixed it.. re-outlined, colored, highlighted..and added little dots ! :)
 



Attached Files:







butteflybefore.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 5









butterafter.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lauren10

Wow that's pretty amazing! It looks really nice Lisa!


----------



## themarshas

Sorry for being MIA. Just been enjoying the great weather and my long weekend! Lisa- the tattoo looks awesome. Talk to you all on Tuesday!


----------



## babydust818

Damn Lisa... that tat looks like night and day. She did an awesome job!!


----------



## Twinkie210

She did an awesome job Lisa! The two pictures look like night and day!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guyss!! I hatedddd the before and have went to a bunch of tattoo places and they were like nah cant fix it ur stuck w it....and found this girl that totally transformed it..yay!!! Glad u gurls like it!!

How r u all????


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Leese it completly changes everything. Definetly looks more awsome now the colors are great!

First craving of my whole pregnancy this morning for a freakin egg mcmuffin! I havent eaten one in a longggg time..crazy! Ohh well hopefully beany will b appeased and chill out with doin the samba on top of my uterus..

Happy gorgeous sunday to all xxxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks jessss

did you have ur mcmuffin??? lol

2 dpo ...8 days left til testing!!!

rach how are you doing hunni testing soon?


----------



## Twinkie210

Bleeding again. Stupid cervix/bad baby. More like a light period. Waiting to see if it stops, if not it looks like I will be making a memorial day trip to the hospital. I don't get it. I haven't had sex, haven't been on my feet much, heck I haven't even have a hard BM!


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Stace...That really sucks. Hope it stops soon!


----------



## keepthefaithx

uhh stace...like a period? yea i mean i would def call ur doc!

hope u feel better sweeti xoxox


----------



## Twinkie210

Well bleeding seems to have stopped again, but I spent most of the evening on the couch or in bed. I guess I will see what I t does the rest of the day. I am still getting infrequent contractions. 

Lisa- the bleeding only lasted a couple hrs total and wouldn't have filled more than one pad, so I have held off on calling the Dr. so far. He said not to worry unless the bleeding was heavy or the contractions were painful or regular, which they are not. Trying hard not to freak out and call when it isn't necessary.

Good news is little dude has been crazy like normal, so yet again he seems unphased by it all.

I hope all my American PUPOs enjoy the holiday! It is going to be a hot one here.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace beurkkk i have no clue what it's been happening! Especialy since u havent had sex or anything...at least u can feel the baby alot so that's reassuring. Althought something even freakier i know some women who actualy had their periods during their whole pregnancy..shitttt it would freak me out big time!

It's stoopid monday already meehhhh. It's not too bad tho i have my app with my dr at 11;30 so i'm leaving at 11 and off for the rest of the afternoon so that's kinda sweet! I hear it's gonna be soooo hot today like major ewwwwwy.

How was everyone's weekend? How r my preggos doin? How is everyone else's cycle? Leese do u feel anything wacky at 3dpo?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im sure ur fine stace! Hope u have a great memorial day! Everyone else too today will b 85 here woohoo!!

Jess im really tired n very emotional but im sure thats just me...lol im starting progesterone tmaro soforget symptom spotting...haha

Fxd for all the non preggies we get our bfps soon!!!


----------



## babydust818

Stace i remember my friend who just had her little boy was working one day around 5 months into her pregnancy until she saw blood running down her leg. She was flipping out and felt like contractions. She went to the ER and i forget what they told her but they put her on bed rest the rest of the pregnancy. I hope everything is okay though. I'm glad he's still moving around in there.

Lisa - i am 6dpo today.. probably will test around 10dpo which would be June 1. When are you testing?


----------



## jessy1101

Stace could that be a possibility?? That they would put u on bedrest now i mean..did ur DR mention anything of that being possible???? I wouldnt mind bed rest say the last 2-3 weeks of pregnancy but for 4 months...ooo..


----------



## jessy1101

Rach how r u feeling at 6 dpo?? Anyhting??


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am guna test on 10dpo which will be june 4.

fxd for both of us <333

i wonder how mel is..havent seen her in a while & emma hope ur doing okay girl xo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning my girlies :)

How's everyone doing today? 

Keeping all my little bits crossed for my non-preggies! xxxx

Stace hunni keep us posted, I hope you get some bedrest just to be safe! Lots of resting up my friend....I'd LOVE that right about now!

Jessy egg mcmuffin is my absolute BIGGEST craving....i've limited myself to every other day (just like sex used to be when TTC :) ) obviously no hash brown or crap but man I fall asleep thinking...is tmmr an egg mcmuffin day? LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Pfff Lisette u should of seen that yesterday when i ordered an egg mcmuffin and they asked me if i wanted an egg in it...i was like r u fucking kidding me??????????


----------



## jessy1101

Yay T-minus 10 mins till i leave work for my 11:30 app!! Cant freakin wait to hear the heartbeat and check out everything is on schedule. I wish my dr had one of those laptop ultrasound machines..it would be nice to get a u/s at every check up..


----------



## jessy1101

And now waiting lolol..as usual..it takes forever to get called in jesus..

Mehhvas long as beany s heartrate is good i dont mind the endless waits :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

hey ladies: How are you?

I've kept myself occupied and tried not thinking about all this TTC. Obv im addicited to BnB so had to steer clear from here a bit...

Stace glad the bleeding stopped but you should mention it to your Dr. Maybe he'll note how frequent it is and take a decision based on that and not just the heaviness of it.

Leese I read you finally decided to give a go to that prog!? Hope it doesnt mess w/you too much and dont read into ANY symptoms. How long is ur LP?

Rach you sex schedule was perfect with that O...How long is your LP normally?

For me last month I did not feel any clomid effect on my O (no O pains, no ewcm). This month, since yesterday I have O pain on my right (Im on cd 7 today) and have lots of ewcm (it was even misex with the end of af, just spotting), but still--> jeez thats early for O to gear up. So from now on until next week we'll bowchicawowo every 2 days. Besides that Im not temping, No OPK not NOTHING.....:D:D:D:D

How are all the preggo ladies: Could you post pics of ur babies room for us to see. I lovvvveee seeing how others decorate.


----------



## jessy1101

Now in little room waiting on dr...come onnnnn


----------



## jessy1101

Zzzzzzzzz...slobber slobber...zzzzz


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Omg Jess....U take an appointment for a reason and damn she's always super late: like an hour late!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess you all done sweetie?

Mel I've got a progress pic but will post with furniture by weeks end hopefully :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyy mel

my lp is normal from what i know. its just a procautionary thing really but i am waiting an extra 2 days then the last times to start taking it...

how are you doing??

jess hows ur visit going hunni?

lisette how are you hunni

3dpo today 7 more dayysssss testing testing testing !


----------



## NewbieLisette

Leese baby sooo excited for you to TEST TEST TEST! your tat is beautiful by the way :) how's lil cookie been behaving? Keeping mommy nice company and cuddly I hope? I'm doing ok except getting another dam cold!!! Beeurrkkkk! Gonna take a day to just sleep tmmr me thinks! My boss has been slacking off so its time to be gone a little! LOL


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies! Jess hope your appt went great! Any more guesses towards girl parts?
Stace hope your days better Hun! I would call the dr and keep them informed. Extra checks on your lil man won't hurt a thing. 
Emma - thinking about you girlie! 
Rach- Mel- Lisa positive thoughts for us all!!!!! 
I started my provera today:/ cd66. Gonna take it for 12 days so I should bleed like a mother!!!! Literally. Hopefully af will show within 12-14 days. And then I will take the clomid on cd 3. Only decision I need to make is.... Do I take 50 mg (which would give me a 2 month supply) or take 100 mg and only have a one time chance with clomid??? Suggestions? 
Xoxo have a great day girls!


----------



## jessy1101

Ouff it took forever in there jesus. Heartrate 165 and lookin excellent! Plus so far ive only gained 3 pounds sooo thats pretty awsome too lol

Kim hopefully it kicks in right away and u get some AF and then a new cycle! Hmm maybe take 50mg so u have 2 months worth?

Lisette boooo ur boss is a dumbass omggg i d stranggle him soooo bad!!

Leese fingers crossed this is ur month!


----------



## babydust818

Mel - glad to see you back! I know how hard it is once AF shows up. You just feel so sick to your stomach and don't even wanna think about TTC! I definitely tried to plan my BD schedule perfect and it finally worked. I just hope it is enough.

Kim - tough call on the clomid. Hmm.. i have no idea what i'd do. If you've had crappy luck at 50mg then i'd double it. Any decision you make just remember, what is meant to happen, will.

Lisa - woohoo for 1 more week until testing! I am dying and want to test right now.

Jessie - glad your appt. went well. As far as symptoms.. haven't had any yet. I mean i've had some heartburn the other day and bad headache yesterday but that can be from the usual causes. My sense of smell has enhanced a bit but i'm not sure if i'm imagining it. Def been crying a lot in the last 2 days. 

Stace - how did things go? Everything okay?

AFM - I went and saw the movie "What to expect when you're expecting". Had no idea really how it would go, but i cried through certain parts. There was 4 different stories of girls. 1 girl got pregnant accidently and was a celebrity (cameron diaz), 1 tried getting pregnant and couldn't.. she tried IVF and ended up having to adopt (jennifer lopez), 1 girl was trying for 2 years to have a baby and decided to go on a break and if she didn't get preg in that break she was going to try IVF.. during her break she DID get pregnant (elizabeth banks), and the last girl accidently got pregnant by this one night stand with this kid she really liked and they ended up falling in love but she miscarried. It brought back so many memories and i sat there and cried. Andrew didn't see me but he was grabbing my leg because he knew how hard it was to see it. THEN we come home and he calls his sister to chat and she tells him shes late for her AF and took a test and says pregnant. This will be her FIFTH kid. I just am sitting here crying typing this. Ugh. So emotional. Yesterday when i was at the Indy 500 they had soldiers come out on the field and i just cried. They also played a video of the winner last year whom died shortly after because he wrecked his car on the track and i started crying again. Not a good time lately.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Rach this whole TTC thing is real hard and brings me close to tears at anytime during any cycle: but this ordeal will be worth it when you finally hold that child of yours and you'll never take it for granted and enjoy every second of it. I know how the 2ww can be mentally and emotionaly hard--> You try to be positive, but after so many neg you end up on edge all the time.:D


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lisette! i love it too..a HUGE difference from the 1st horrible one..i already want another....i have been wanting for a while..but i hope im preggy so that one will be pushed back!

rach we would be due SO close to eachother!! that would be amazing...

mel..ttc is sooo hard omg....so frustrating. i hope u get ur bfp soon hunni i really do <3

jess thanks hunni, me too lolol xoxoxox how was ur visit??


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am obsessed w demi lovato song, skyscraper, its old..but i heard it again since it first came out.. and its an awsome song

have u guys heard of mindy gledhill...she has some AMAZINGGG songs, very relaxing music and happy and just beautiful shes like indie folk type music LOVE
xo


----------



## babydust818

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks lisette! i love it too..a HUGE difference from the 1st horrible one..i already want another....i have been wanting for a while..but i hope im preggy so that one will be pushed back!
> 
> rach we would be due SO close to eachother!! that would be amazing...
> 
> mel..ttc is sooo hard omg....so frustrating. i hope u get ur bfp soon hunni i really do <3
> 
> jess thanks hunni, me too lolol xoxoxox how was ur visit??

We would be close. My EDD would be Feb 11 and yours would be Valentine's Day!


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies!

Mel- good luck catching that egg! I am glad that you are getting super strong O signs.

Jessy- glad your beanie's heatrate was nice and high.

Lisa/Rach- Can't wait for some testers!

Lisette- Sorry you are getting a cold, that sucks especially this time of year and while you are pregnant.

Kim- I hope the provera works quickly for you! As for the clomid, it is hard to say. If you needed 100mg to O last time you took it then I would say go with that, but since you have been Oing on your own, maybe 50mg will do the job? I have never taken it so I am no expert, sorry I can't give better advice!

AFM- well the spotting has stopped and stayed away. Hoping it doesn't come back. I am waiting to see what happens the rest of this week before calling the Dr., since he did warn me that I could see more bleeding at my last visit. I have also started monitoring my own blood pressure, since it went up with DS's pregnancy and it was kind of high before I got pregnant. Since High blood pressure can cause all kinds of problems I just feel better keeping an eye on it more frequently than once a month. Plus it has to go really high or stay high for a couple visits before my Dr. is concerned. With all that has went on with this pregnancy I am taking no chances!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!

Jessy glad your appt went well! Kim...I say go for the double dose. Rach...I'm sorry the movie made you sad :( Was it a good movie? 

Stacie- so glad the bleeding stopped! maybe you have a wonky cervix blood vessel that keeps popping. i hope that's all it is!! 

ya Lisette, let's see some nursery pictures! that's ok if you're not done yet, you can send more later.

The OB got me in today to check out my rectocele problem. Hopefully all will be good with my poor vag!! 

love you girls!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey everyone! Eughh i was up all night due to one of the worst storms ever and felt like sj
Hit this morning so stayed home. Huge migraine in front of a computer? I think not. Anddd i just woke up at freakin 10 am! Guess i better enjoy while i still can huh?

Rach ohh im sorry uve been feeling so sad. Althought im hoping it s a great sign being so hormonal cuz ud b pregnant!! Was WTEWYE a good movie?? I really wanted to see it and was curious.

Lauren good luck at ur app sweety. Hopefully they will tell u ur vagina looks ab fab lol.

Stace ahhh high blood pressure can definetly bring on wonky body reactions. Very possible that could b the culprit.

Lisette hope ur feelin better this morning sweety. 

Good morning to everyone else too :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach-yup!!! i really hope. we can be bump buddies!:)

kim how are you sweeti, i hope ur doing okay, as for clomid, i took 100 mg. i would go right to 100mg, especially if you have pcos, you want more!! alot of women w pcos who take 50 it doesnt work. and why waste a month you know just incase lets say the clomid doesnt work w 50mg. i took 100mg and got 2 follicles every month (mature ones, a TON of regular ones) i honestly think clomid didnt work for me was bc it made my cm hostile. which can happen w some women, i would suggest preseed maybe, bc you will notice ur cm may not be as abundant..me and dh are going natural for 3 months bc going back on clomid but i will def be doing the iui w it.

lisette-cookie is great shes so sweet i love her!!!!!! shes such a mommys girls omggg..lol soo cute, i love to come home and see my little girl soo happy to see me!! how are you feeling, is ur baby girl def going to be Melina? i LOVE it..so cuteeee

thanks jessss me too! lol ahhhhhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace thank you, im glad ur bleeding stopped, whens ur next apt?


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls for all the advice! I agree I'm thinking. The 100 mg is the way I'm going to Go. I did ovulate on the 50 mg too but it wasn't a great one my numbers were barely where they needed to be. So I have decided I'm going all or nothing. I just feel like this might be my only chance til next feb. 

Stace glad the bleeding has stopped great idea keeping a check on your bp. 
Lisette hope your cold is better. I would love to see the nursery progress!! 
Lauren hope your appt goes great;)
Almost testing time Leese and rach!!!! We need a bfp!!!!


----------



## babydust818

jkb11 said:


> Thanks girls for all the advice! I agree I'm thinking. The 100 mg is the way I'm going to Go. I did ovulate on the 50 mg too but it wasn't a great one my numbers were barely where they needed to be. So I have decided I'm going all or nothing. I just feel like this might be my only chance til next feb.
> 
> Stace glad the bleeding has stopped great idea keeping a check on your bp.
> Lisette hope your cold is better. I would love to see the nursery progress!!
> Lauren hope your appt goes great;)
> Almost testing time Leese and rach!!!! We need a bfp!!!!

Did you check into how much clomid would be without insurance? Maybe your doctor can cut you a break and not charge you for a visit and write you a prescription for clomid. A girl told me she had to pay out of pocket for hers and it was $18 for 20 pills.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> stace thank you, im glad ur bleeding stopped, whens ur next apt?

I don't go back until June 18th :( Hopefully nothing eventful will happen before then. I am leaving on vacation June 7th and get back the 16th. We are driving to Florida. I am a little worried about being so far away, but it isn't like they don't have hospitals there if something happens. I asked my Dr. at my first OB appt about my vacation and he said 2nd tri is the best time to go, so we shall see...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning chicas :wave:

Horrible storm eh Jess!!! Up since 4am scared with all the thunder :( bblleeekkk! Definately stayed home to get better & rest but at 9am don't I get a dam call from my dr's office...glucose a little high so I need to fast & take the 3hour one tmmr morning! Wwwaaaahhhhh!!! 6days to call someone?!? Super effcient eh! Arrrgggg

Jess baby good u stayed home too! Rest up sweetie :)

Rach hunni extra big hugs ur way, that movie made me sob too...I'm glad they addressed it though cuz its really soo common & such a traumatic thing women go through! I swear half the theater was crying with me at that part!

Lisa soo happy ur cookie is being a good girl for mommy :) She's gonna be a great big sister real soon! Yes my little girl is definately Melina :) We have our 3D scan June 7th...praying no surprises cuz we've soo attatched to her now it would be a little hard!

Lauren sweetie hope ur appt goes good! How's it feeling down there? I promise ill post u guys a progress pic soon...looks soo girlie & cute :)

Stace soo happy to hear no more bleeding girl :hugs:

Mel how r u today sweetie?

Kim wish I had some advise for u...lots of prayers ur way!

Emma hunni if ur checking in we miss ya lots xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Here is it guys :) Still needs touch ups and dark pink tiny stripes inbetween, then build in the crib of dark cherry, pretty white curtains, mini chandelier my mom wants to buy her and then the cute monkey girl bedding to match everything pink, choco and white :cloud9:


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> View attachment 408715
> 
> 
> Here is it guys :) Still needs touch ups and dark pink tiny stripes inbetween, then build in the crib of dark cherry, pretty white curtains, mini chandelier my mom wants to buy her and then the cute monkey girl bedding to match everything pink, choco and white :cloud9:

Awwww! I want a pink room in my house! :)


----------



## themarshas

Aww Cute! I want a pink room! Maybe next time  My DH is already talking about baby #2! However, our condo isn't big enough for another person in addition to us and Cameron, even a little person, so at least we have a logical reason to not go back to back with pregnancy's. 

All post new pics when our furniture finnnnalllly comes in (should be early next week). It's only been 7 weeks so what's another 1? blah!


Lisette- good luck with the 3 hour test! It sucks but hopefully they won't find any numbers out of the ordinary and that will be the end of it.

It is so hot here today! It was all weekend but today it's sticky and 86% humidity- it's gross! Supposed to thunderstorm again this afternoon pretty intensely--- maybe the power will go out and we'll get to go home from work haha Wishful thinking! At least it's a short work week!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

NewbieLisette said:


> View attachment 408715
> 
> 
> Here is it guys :) Still needs touch ups and dark pink tiny stripes inbetween, then build in the crib of dark cherry, pretty white curtains, mini chandelier my mom wants to buy her and then the cute monkey girl bedding to match everything pink, choco and white :cloud9:

Its georgous!!!!! Love the stripes and mix of light and dark pink and with cherry furniture too...:D


----------



## lauren10

the room looks so cute Lisette!!! great job! can't wait to see when it's done. 

so glad to be getting out of here early today. DD woke up screaming with a nightmare last night at 2am...poor girl! she was yelling out mommy and it killed me not to go in, but I know if I did I'd wake her up and she normally just goes right back to sleep on her own...and she did. what could she possibly be having a nightmare about the poor thing!? falling off her tricycle?


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette SOOO pretty!!!

stace how are you guna decorate your babys room??

aw lauren thats sad, it must be hard!!! 

liz its super hot here too...love it!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> lisette SOOO pretty!!!
> 
> stace how are you guna decorate your babys room??
> 
> aw lauren thats sad, it must be hard!!!
> 
> liz its super hot here too...love it!!!

Here is the bedding set we chose:

https://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/x6e.aspx?deptid=70676&catid=71676&grptyp=ENS&itemid=1b2644d

I don't know what color we are going to paint, but our crib and dressor will be a dark color, maybe expresso. That is as far as I have gotten. Right now the room has a computer and a dog crate in it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace loveee!! i def looked at that one before! loveee


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOVE these for a girl

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj43040.html

https://www.babysupermall.com/main/products/glj/glj11140.html

boy

https://www.rosenberryrooms.com/493-brocade-khaki-3-piece-crib-bedding-set.html


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girlies! Can't wait to get my monkey girl bedding in now too :) Here is today's prgress!

I love all your bedding choises so far as well! 

Lauren how was the Dr today? Poor little sweetie DD...glad she fell back asleep though! Sweet dreams to everyone tonight! xxxx


----------



## babydust818

Gorgeous room Lisette! I wanna live in it! ;)


----------



## jkb11

Lisette I love Melina's nursery!!! So sweet! Question what is the piece behind the crib? It adds so much to the room! <<<333


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Lisette seriously love love!! It's a gorgeous room! Now i cant wait to finaly get started on mine lolol.

Happy hump day to all! I hope everyone so far is having a decent morning.

Lesse very nice bedding choses!

Stace seriously love ur choice too!


----------



## lauren10

Doc told me my vag was not an issue...i'm young enough still for it to bounce back. :) Cervix is closed tight, and everything is good! 

How is everyone today? We're trying to convince our builder to trade our existing house. we'll see!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- Will you come decorate my baby's room? LOL. I am just not the best at picking out matching stuff. 

Lauren- glad the Dr. appt went well!

I was at my SILs house last night and she was asking me how far along I am, when I told her almost 22 weeks, she starts telling me about the 23 week twins she was taking care of the night before, and how their eyelids are still fused shut and their skin is really thin and they have bruises all over them, and how they micro premies usually start to go down hill after 24 hrs in the NICU. Uh seriously? I really don't want to hear stories about sick babies right now! She talks about this stuff like it is just another day at work! I realize she sees lots of sick babies and lots of babies that don't make it, but I am not a NICU nurse and I really don't need to hear those stories!

Then MIL drama. She was saying good bye to DS last night and says she will see him at Christmastime! WTF? I guess that means she is not going to visit little dude when he is born. WTH did I do to her that she never wants to come see my children? I can't imagine not seeing my grandchild until he was 3 months old! I am beyond pissed off and I swear I am done trying to please this woman! If she doesn't want to treat my children the same as her Granddaughters then she will just see them when I say she can. End of story!


----------



## jessy1101

WTF Stace???? Did she say that in front of DH?? What a goddamn bitch jesus..she deserves a good smack upside the head..

Lauren so glad ur cooch is looking tip top shape!!

Emaa miss u bunches hunny hope ur doin ok xxxxxxx


----------



## babydust818

what the fudge stace! Oooo i would have went HAM on both of them! that is just how i am. especially with them hormones rolling too. someone would of had a flat face LOL! I totally understand why you'd be upset. I am too and it's not even my life. geesh. i'd tell your MIL how you feel. if she doesn't care then F her. that is bullcrap


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> WTF Stace???? Did she say that in front of DH?? What a goddamn bitch jesus..she deserves a good smack upside the head..
> 
> Lauren so glad ur cooch is looking tip top shape!!
> 
> Emaa miss u bunches hunny hope ur doin ok xxxxxxx

Yup, she said it in front of DH. He didn't say anything, but I think he knew I was pissed. She did the exact same thing to DS. He was born mid September and she didn't see him until mid December, when she came into town for my niece's first birthday! I don't understand why he doesn't get more upset! I know that my mother would never treat her grandkids differently (although she only has DS and little dude on the way right now, but eventually she will have more). How can a mother/grandmother treat her kids/grandkids differently? 

Ah well like I said, I am done with it!


----------



## jessy1101

Seriously i'd a busted a cap in that biatch 's ass....u deserve better then that Stace i'm sorry u have to deal with that crap.

Anyone else have dumbass in laws that i can rant on?? I'm been dealing with the most stoopid shit possible since being in this morning and i want to vent...my hormones have maybe gone up...a shit load..LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Why the hell does my baby now have to look like a stinkin onion??? Where is the goddamn logic in that????


----------



## babydust818

mmmm i love caramelized onion!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Stacie that's terrible. She's obviously not worth your time but I can imagine how annoying that is because you feel badly for your DS. That's not fair. 

haha...jessy. The app i have on my phone tells me my baby is weird things like a jicama and a rutabega. or a banana?? I'm pretty sure at any given point she wasn't the shape of a banana. And who even knows what a jicama looks like?

Oh, here's your baby this week. Sorry.
 



Attached Files:







jicama.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies :wave:

Just finished the ikky 3hr glucose test & now waiting for my most efficinet Dr to get caught up & actually see me for my regular appt plus results! Blllleeeekk! Atleast I'm with my mom & about to have Mcdonalds just incase the results are bad! Lmao

Thanks for all the compliments on Melina's room :) its really like a dream still...cant wat too see it all done & show u guys! 

Stace I'd love to come decorate for u, its soo much fun & keep seeing adorable boy themed stuff! I'm sooo sorry to hear about the in-law drama! Totally infuriates me!!! Gggrrr

How's everyone else feeling this Hump Day?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren babe ur hylarious! What is baby like this week? Glad ur cooch is holding strong chica :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Stace I really dont get why ur HB is not having a talk with his mother. Have you ever considered having a talk with her and not a yelling match but just telling her how that makes you both feel, and what ur DS will think of it once he is old enough to understand he only sees his grandma when she visits her other grandchild....I mean jeez, how can people act like that!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach holy hell u r not eating my onion!!!!!

Lauren..that does not make me think of an uber cute beany..it's just wrong on so many levels..

Lisette eeeekkk glucose tests suck booty! Thankfully Mc D's will cheeer u up for sure!


----------



## babydust818

My mom is a biatch too though... we live 600+ miles away from eachother and she will NOT come down here to visit unless she's saved enough money to gamble with. she doesn't wanna come down to spend time with me, it's for HER to have a good time. whatever that's fine but it's been going on 3 years since she's been down here. i know once i have a child.. they will never see their grandmother because even that isn't enough for her to come down. seriously.


----------



## Krippy

Hi Girls. Sorry that I have been MIA for a while. I have a dr appt today at 2:30pm and I am really nervous. Going to see if we can hear the HB with the doppler and I am so scared.

Glad you vadge is going to be ok Lauren and that you will bounce back afterwards!

Love Melina's room Lis and I hope that you sugar test goes ok. I am already dreading mine!

I think your onion baby is cute Jess! lol I think the reference to the fruit and veg are the size/weight of the baby! But still who want to be a rutabega or an onion!

Sorry you are having family problems Stace! That is horrible of your MIL but just remember you love your sons and so does your DH and that is all that matters! :)

I hear you Rach about coming to visit for themselves and not to see you. After RJ was born my MIL came for three days. First she never mentioned RJ's death once to me and never has and she made DH take her out everyday that she was here. She went to wineries, the casino, the mall. It was despicable! They were gone 6-7 hours out of the day when I needed my husband to be with me. It was only 1 week after RJ had passed. I was beyond livid and still haven't forgiven her. I can't stand her!

Hope you all are having a great Wednesday!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- I am thinking beanie doesn't "look" like an onion, LOL, just the same length :) But there has got to be a more appetizing fruit/vegetable to compare it to!

Rach- Dang, must be hard having your Mom be like that, but atleast you know that going in so you can adjust your expectations!

Lisette- I hope your glucose test comes out good! I have to take the 1hr test in July and I am dreading it! I failed it last time and had to do the 3hr. I would probably die if I had GD. Seriously I eat way too many sweets and would be very upset if I had to give them up ;)

Kris-WTF!!! That has to be the most insensitive MIL ever! Of course, God forbid something happened to one of my children I don't think my MIL would come into town. It is sad to say, but I don't think she would! 

Just passing time at work... could this day go any slower???


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls, how is everyone today??


----------



## jessy1101

Beurkkk i'm exhausted. There has been so much crap to deal with at work and trust me i'm over the moon with the fact that i only have 1 hour of work left thank god!

Kris how did the dr app go????? Did u hear the heartbeat??


----------



## Krippy

I don't go for another 2 hours...this day is passing by so slowly! And of course I trimmed my bikini line and such with an electric razor (I know...silly) bc I am getting a PAP today and I cut my poor vadge. Right beside the opening and of course it bled like a stuck pig. How embarressing bc now I have to say to my Dr. where that wound and blood is coming from! Uggghhhh! I just want this day to be over!


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> I don't go for another 2 hours...this day is passing by so slowly! And of course I trimmed my bikini line and such with an electric razor (I know...silly) bc I am getting a PAP today and I cut my poor vadge. Right beside the opening and of course it bled like a stuck pig. How embarressing bc now I have to say to my Dr. where that wound and blood is coming from! Uggghhhh! I just want this day to be over!

Eh, I bet he has seen worse. Just tell hime you were tidying up for a romantic evening :)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks goodness my Dr is female! She will prob get a good laugh out of it


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I guess because my Dr. is male, I always assume all of them are. Like I said I am sure she has seen worse.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha sorry Kris that made me chuckle! 

I keep checking in girls but just not feeling the whole b&b thing at the mo....glad you're all doing well (apart from annoying mil's & vadgy issues!!)

Nothing to report here....bit of backache & maybe cramps this eve but might be just from gardening earlier.
Dh bought me an iPad today as an early bday pressie so im super excited bout that!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Haha sorry Kris that made me chuckle!
> 
> I keep checking in girls but just not feeling the whole b&b thing at the mo....glad you're all doing well (apart from annoying mil's & vadgy issues!!)
> 
> Nothing to report here....bit of backache & maybe cramps this eve but might be just from gardening earlier.
> Dh bought me an iPad today as an early bday pressie so im super excited bout that!

Glad to hear from you Emma! I am glad you are doing OK, I wish I could move things along for you! An iPad is an awesome bday present! Happy Birthday!


----------



## lauren10

love ya Emma! have a wonderful birthday!

thanks for the vag support ladies!! lol

kristin sorry you cut yourself...but that's a little funny!! i always wonder what my doc is thinking when he sees me all shaved or waxed. Like...did she do that for me? Hope the appt goes great!!


----------



## Krippy

Appt went great! HB of 178...It took her awhile to find and I was almost freaking out! But there it was nice and fast! So happy and excited right now!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma and ipad is a freakin awsOme gift!! Happy early bday sweety luv u bunches xxxx

Kris glad ur app went well with an excellent heartbeat!


----------



## Krippy

Have a very happy birthday Em! Glad I could give you girls a giggle! The Dr. never even noticed the cut so I didn't say a thing! lol


----------



## babydust818

Emma omggggosh so jealous! Wish i could get one for my birthday coming up! :haha: Happy Birthday hun! I don't think its came yet because it hasn't said on facebook LOL, but Happy Birthday anyways! Hope you have a wonderful day. Sorry you're feeling bad, but i hope it all passes soon and you can move forward. Love ya!!!

Kristen i'm glad the appt went good and the dr didn't ask about the cut. i've cut myself down there before and it burns like a mofo!


----------



## jkb11

Emma!!! So glad to hear from you!!! And happy early b day! Xoxo
Kristen - yay for the awesome heart rate!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats on the good appt Kris! I know how scary it is when they can't find the heartbeat right away, but I guess your little bean was just hiding!

Well DH was really starting to piss me off last night. DS had a baseball game that didn't get over until clost to 8, then we had to come home, eat dinner, I had to get part of his uniform washed for Friday's game, get DS packed for his vaca (he leaves on Sunday morning), and start getting a baby shower present ready for Saturday. Plus my house needs cleaned, I have a bunch of shopping to do, and baking for the shower. So do you think DH could help at all??? NO! He couldn't even put some medicine on DS's mosquito bite, I had to stop what I was doing to do it! I was up til 11 doing all this and had to get up at 5 to get ready for work and what did he do? He stayed up until God knows when watching the miniseries Hatfields and the McCoys! Like 4 hrs of it! Ahhhhh! Then he complained because he was tired this morning! Ok rant over! LOL...


----------



## themarshas

Happy Birthday Emma! Wishing you a great birthday even in the midst of all the unknown. I wish I'd have got an iPad for my birthday! Although then I'd be on it alllll the time. I guess socializing is a good thing haha. 

My DH has been extra helpful the last few days. I think it's sinking in that a little person is coming in the near future. I make a point to thank him for what he's doing but I also make a point in telling him that he better continue to be helpful once little man is here and I'm exhausted.  As for Hatfields & McCoys- it was very addictive so I understand him being unwilling to walk away. We watched it over the last 3 nights.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace LOLOL men can be so freakin stoopid sometimes!! I've honestly started having the worste goddamn hormones lately that the slightest thing sets me off. Tuesday night DH was texting non stop to his man friend while i'm trying to ask him how his day went and he doesnt listen to me pissed the crap outta me. Then when i get pissed he was alll omggg that's the hormones talking. Ahhh r u getting mad? Ur sooo pretty when ur mad! I was like for fucksakes he's only friends with you cuz i'm BFF's with his wife and if we ever brake up he would never speak to u again so there...*******...grrrrr...

Ok i admit i was being extremely hormonal and bitchy..kinda..just a teeny bit...but still screw that! LOLOL 'sigh' plus there has been so many idiotic people making the stoopidess fuck ups at work and i've been having to kick seriously ass so that hasnt been helping with the moods...

Happy thursday to all!! Hope everyone is doing good this am! What's everyones plans for the weekend?? I've got my OBGYN follow up tomorrow early morning and it will also be exactly t-minus 2 weeks until my u/s!!!!!!! Most definetly looking forward to that for sure!


----------



## MrsMoo72

It's not my bday till July 3rd but it will be the big 30 so I think I deserve it haha!! ;-)
Glad yr appt went well Kris!
Having serious cramps today but nothing to show for it yet...argh....hurry up!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> It's not my bday till July 3rd but it will be the big 30 so I think I deserve it haha!! ;-)
> Glad yr appt went well Kris!
> Having serious cramps today but nothing to show for it yet...argh....hurry up!!

Hey u only turn 30 once so damnit if u want to celebrate it the whole freakin month of june then u r most definetly entitled to it chica!!


----------



## lauren10

Sorry that men are asses! DH asked me the other night...what can I do to make your morning easier tomorrow? (because he was leaving at 5:20am to GOLF). I said, can you please pick up the house and cut up DD's apple for snack. What he actually did: cut up DD's apple. Dirty dishes in the sink, DD''s toys in the living room, his clean laundry sitting in a basket. AHHH!! why did he ask!! When I talked to him about it he said, "well I figured it would be counterproductive because your parents are still here". Um....what? good rationalization!!

haha. but most days he's great. I can't say I don't nag though!! 

Kris so glad your appt was good!! 

I have an open house on Sunday ladies. Fingers crossed that something pans out!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren i just think it's pretty much programmed in every single man's brain about what is actualy considered 'picking up and cleaning the house'. My DH is either a hit and miss with that honestly. Sometimes he impresses me so much when he actualy just does everything by himself cuz he was in a huge cleaning mood. And then other times it's exactly like what yours just did LOL.

Oooooo i'm really hoping this is it for u and u guys sell the house no prob!!


----------



## Twinkie210

FX'd for a good showing Lauren!

DH is good about taking care of cutting the grass and things to do with the car. But most other stuff he is horrible about! And granted I have let our house get out of hand the past couple months, but seriously you can't help just a little? He is still in the "I didn't make the mess so I don't have to clean it up" mentality, which in some ways he is worse than DS! And anything baby/child related is mine responsibility too... wtf. Plus we have different ideas of "clean" he thinks if you pick stuff off the floor that is cleaning (he seriously would never dust and rarely sweep and clutter on tables/counters or any other flat surface doesn't count, just the floor). OK enough DH bashing, LOL. I am going to have to go hormonal on his ass and make him do something this weekend. We leave for vaca in a week and I am NOT coming home to a dirty house!


----------



## lauren10

yup. you might have to resort to threats Stacie!


----------



## Krippy

Sorry you are feeling stressed Stace and DH isn't helping out! Just remember to enjoy your holiday and relax when you are away! :)

Happy 30th Birthday Month Em! :happydance:


----------



## jkb11

Boo to dh's being difficult! I'm tired of feeling like I'm the only one responsible when we have a house showing. :/ so today is my 4th day after starting the provera and there is a very much so noted increase in cm. tmi:/ I so want this time to work!!!!! Never thought I would be ready to take clomid again. But right now I can't wait to take it.


----------



## babydust818

Happy 34 weeks Lauren (are you ready to pop yet?!), 32 weeks Liz, 27 weeks Lisette, 22 weeks Stacie, 17 weeks Jess, and almost 12 weeks Kristen!! I'm too lazy to check back how far Crystal is, sorry!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Happy 34 weeks Lauren (are you ready to pop yet?!), 32 weeks Liz, 27 weeks Lisette, 22 weeks Stacie, 17 weeks Jess, and almost 12 weeks Kristen!! I'm too lazy to check back how far Crystal is, sorry!

I second all of that!! Jesus...everyone is seriously gettin up there huh?

I think we're due for another round of bump shots!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystalclaro

babydust818 said:


> Happy 34 weeks Lauren (are you ready to pop yet?!), 32 weeks Liz, 27 weeks Lisette, 22 weeks Stacie, 17 weeks Jess, and almost 12 weeks Kristen!! I'm too lazy to check back how far Crystal is, sorry!

hahah, i have been to lazy and nauseated to post so you hardly see my ticker


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> Happy 34 weeks Lauren (are you ready to pop yet?!), 32 weeks Liz, 27 weeks Lisette, 22 weeks Stacie, 17 weeks Jess, and almost 12 weeks Kristen!! I'm too lazy to check back how far Crystal is, sorry!
> 
> hahah, i have been to lazy and nauseated to post so you hardly see my tickerClick to expand...

Happy 15 weeks Crystal!! LOL


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy said:


> Appt went great! HB of 178...It took her awhile to find and I was almost freaking out! But there it was nice and fast! So happy and excited right now!

you think your having a girl right? i know the heart rate thing is not exactly true but according to all your posts your babes heart rate seems much faster than my little one and I think I'm having a boy. Today the heart rate was 158


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Appt went great! HB of 178...It took her awhile to find and I was almost freaking out! But there it was nice and fast! So happy and excited right now!
> 
> you think your having a girl right? i know the heart rate thing is not exactly true but according to all your posts your babes heart rate seems much faster than my little one and I think I'm having a boy. Today the heart rate was 158Click to expand...

I think it's pretty much my 12 week u/s when the tech told me it's 75% sure a girl and she has never been wrong that did it. I'm trying to keep an open mind tho for my u/s in 2 weeks just in case u know?


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm..is it wrong to want a Louis Vuitton handbag as a push present? LOLOLOL


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Hmmm..is it wrong to want a Louis Vuitton handbag as a push present? LOLOLOL

hahah nooooo!!!! I think we deserve a lot more than that for going through trying to get pregnant, being pregnant , labor and then a Mother for the rest of our lives!!!


----------



## jessy1101

crystalclaro said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm..is it wrong to want a Louis Vuitton handbag as a push present? LOLOLOL
> 
> hahah nooooo!!!! I think we deserve a lot more than that for going through trying to get pregnant, being pregnant , labor and then a Mother for the rest of our lives!!!Click to expand...

Exactly!! I mean above all dont forget the mass amount of baby we are poppin outta our cooch...that only is major..:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Hmmm..is it wrong to want a Louis Vuitton handbag as a push present? LOLOLOL
> 
> hahah nooooo!!!! I think we deserve a lot more than that for going through trying to get pregnant, being pregnant , labor and then a Mother for the rest of our lives!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!! I mean above all dont forget the mass amount of baby we are poppin outta our cooch...that only is major..:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

yea I'm terrified for labor this time around, my first one was like 4 hrs from start to finish and the second one was like 1 hr and 3 pushes so I thought my son would be the easiest because he was almost 6 weeks early and the smallest but he took more than 48 hrs !!!! i broke down and had to get an epidural . I was crying and the doctor wanted to know why i was so upset about the epidural and I said " I wanted to do it from scratch like my cookies" hahah


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL see i'd think the same as you they say that if u had 2 good deliveries usualy the 3rd would go good too...how very wrong lol


----------



## babydust818

Happy 15 weeks Crystal LOL!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls

i hope everyone is doing well

anything new???

afm 6dpo and waiting...o boy..i really cant symptom spot bc of progesterone, but today i went to drink my afternoon coffee and got REALLY naseous had 2 sips and threw it out..and heartburn really bad today..who know if thats a sign....
i hope
xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma i see you came on i hope ur doing okay sweeti xo

rach when are you testing??


----------



## babydust818

I tested today but it's bfn (9dpo). I'm going to hold off till 11dpo to test again.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey guys! Sorry went MIA again today!

Kris awesome awesome news on ur appt + LO's hb! I'm soo happy for u! I remember it sooo well what that momet feels like...can u breathe better now?

Rach hunni thks for always remembering & congratulating us for our small milestones! I can't to be couting ur weeks too :hugs: sorry to hear the early bfn..staying positive for ya! Xxx

Crystal we miss ya! happy 15weeks :) 

Jess u/s in 2weeks !!! Eeekkkk then its shop shop shop eh :) when is ur baby shower again? Sooo push gift...love the designer purse idea! Here's my question...how common is the push gift & how have u told H its really happenning? Lol

Lauren all my lil bits crossed for the open house -sweetie :) H's can really be blind & annoying at times hun! Me too, had the same type of convo with mine this past weekend! Gggrrrr

Stace sorry babe...definately get hormonal-Lol

Emm sweetie happy bday!!! How u been holding up? T&P everyday :hugs:

Lisa liking the hb...very promising :)

Kim how's ur lil fur baby? Keeping ya busy?

Mel where ya at today chica?

AFM crazy back at work - glucose was good finally thank God :) - what are everyone's weekend plans? We've got a busy one...bff wedding Saturday up north at a beautiful auberge so its a sleepover with brunch & then our maternity photoshoot on sunday :)


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Rach honey! Fingers crossed for you and kim and Lisa and Mel this time around!!! Late spring Bfps all around!!!

Crystal I was wondering where you've been! Glad all is good! That's funny because I always talk about making a baby "from scratch"

I didn't get a push present w dd :( and prob won't this time, but man do we deserve them!! 

Lisette that sound like a fun weekend! 

It's 3:43am here and I can't sleep again!! Arg.


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies and a big giant TGIFF!!!!

Hmmm push present... I don't know what I would want. I am not really a purse girl. I didn't get one wit DS, but I definately deserved one! 2.5 hrs of pushing and the little turd went backwards (if you knew my DS this wouldn't surprise you he is so laid back and never in a hurry! LOL). After a forcep delivery with episiotomy and additional tearing, yup got screwed with no push present, hahaha. My vadge was never the same after him ;)

DS is leaving for vaca this weekend and I almost have him packed (finally!). Baseball game tonight and a baby shower on Saturday that I am making cupcakes for, but still haven't went to the grocery store or bought anything to decorate them with (yikes I am always behind). Then the focus shifts to cleaning and packing for when me and DH leave to join DS and my parents on vaca!!! Going to Disney World to visit my pal Mickey Mouse! I can't wait I LOVE Disney!


----------



## jkb11

Disney!<<33! Wish I was with you! Have some fun for me!! 
Lisette- Bella is great! She is still so playful:) full of energy. 
Jess- I agree everybody should get a push present! 
Rach - sorry you got the bfn! I still have hope for ya! 9 dpo is really early!!!as we all know. 
Lisa baby when are you gonna test? 
Mel- hope your doing well! Are you doing clomid again??? Will we be taking it together?? I should be starting mine in about 10 ish days....

This provera kicked my butt yesterday and last night my abdomen was hurting soooo bad. Feeling better today though...so far :)


----------



## Krippy

Lis...I for sure am breathing a little easier now. It was amazing all over again hearing the HB for the first time.

Stace...Have so much fun at Disney! Give Mickey a hug for me, I am secretly very jealous of you as I have never been! Have a blast!

Hope this open house is it for you Lauren! I have everything crossed for you! 

I can't wait to hear that you are having a boy Jess! lol I am sure they were right and you have a mini Jess growing in there! :)

Hi Crystal...Good to see you! :hugs:

FXd for you Rach and Leese! You deserve this girls! :thumbup:

Hope you feel better soon Kim and the provera does what it needs to do!

AFM...I am going to sleep all weekend. I am so exhausted. Hope you all have a great one! :)


----------



## lauren10

so jealous of you going to Disney Kimberly!!! I can't wait to go back someday...my mom wants to take us when our youngest is 2, but I think that's a little crazy...3 would be lots better and even that's pushing it! But she was like, "I want to do this before I die!" hhaa...so dramatic! 

So our builder made an offer to trade our house! it was a little low for us though :( so we came back with a counter offer and we'll see what he says. if that works out we can start building soon and be in the new house before Christmas!


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! I want to go to Disney! My Fav place--- and I'm 25... hahaha. Although, I feel like as a kid you don't get much out of it until 5 years old or more. In my family everyone got to go for the first time when they turned 8 which was a perfect age to actually enjoy everything and still find it all magical. Although, I went with 13 girl friends senior year ogf high school and it was definetly the most fun I've ever had there. My DH and I go to Disney every other year or so because we both are sucked into the magic I guess.

This weekend we're headed to Boston for a our roomate from college's 25th Bday party. Can't wait to see everyone! It'll probably be the last road trip before little man arrives. Pretty crazy! We were supose to have maternity photos done this weekend but it's suposse to rain along with most of next week. So I'm not sure when we're going to make them happen... if at all. So annoying! I may just ask a friend to come take some as I have a great camera anyhow and already have poses and such picked out.


----------



## jessy1101

OMG i love Disney!! We actualy went 2 years ago but to the one in Paris lolo. The freakin huge castle is pink over there omgggg so gorgeous!!

Rach sorry bout the bfn butttt i'm most definetly keepin my fingers crossed for u sweety!

Lisette...welll i havent actualy mentionned it to DH LOLOL. I think he might look at me as if i'm cray cray since u know he's french and i definetly think they dont have that custom at all lolol. Maybe i'll get lucky???

Kris yay glad it managed to reassure u hearing the HB. I remember it was this huge weight lifted off my shoulders the first time.

Lauren hope u get a very good offer back or that they accept ur counter offer!! It would definetly make things easier huh?

Kim glad the provera is kickin in and u'll be back to CD1!

AFM i had my follow up app with my OBGYN this morning and he is just the freakin best! All things baby is lookin awsome and all things blood test results and etc are also perfect. I have now entered the hormones kickin my ass big time stage..last night i offered a friend of ours who is moving in june to go and help them move and paint and she was like nooo. I'm like whaa? And she was like i definetly dont want u lifting boxes or painting in case for the baby! I started to cry sooo freakin bad to DH later on fuckkk...i was like everyone treats my like i'm handicaped just cuz i'm pregnant and my life has now become sitting down all the time doing nuttin. 

DH was so sweet he reassured me so much and just calmed me down alot by listening to me rant and sob lol. Then he sent me a msg this morning to let me know he was taking me out for a romantic date night with dinner and everything 'sigh'. I'm in a very happy bubble today LOL.


----------



## themarshas

32 weeks
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jessy1101

Oooooo Liz sexy thang!!!


----------



## lauren10

Liz have fun in Boston! are you hitting up Faneuil hall? tell me all your boston plans, I love it! you look amazing too! cute top. 

Glad everything is good Jessy!! welcome to the joys of hormonal mood swings!!! xoxo

Kris have fun resting up this weekend!

here's my 34 weeker!
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks2.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren u look totaly freakin gorgeous hunny xxxxx


----------



## babydust818

WHOA! Lauren and Liz you both look nice and plump! I love it!!!!!!! I wish i was there to rub your bellies! Not too much longer for you both! Lauren you have just gotten so much bigger than the last pic!! (i mean that in the nicest way possible!).


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren how has it been this week? Do u manage to sleep threw nights all the time? No brackston hicks or anything?


----------



## lauren10

thanks Rach! i'm getting plump alright!! :)

Jessy I haven't been sleeping great this week...I"m not sure what's waking me up, I just wake up and....boing!!! wide awake for hours! blame hormones?

I started feeling BH's around 16 weeks or so...it was like that with my DD too, and I get quite a lot of them so I just got used to it! They can take my breath away now. Speaking of which, I feel so out of shape, I was just instructing someone on something...and was getting out of breath from talking!!! pathetic!!! haha

how about you Jess? and pictures from everyone else please!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

What did a BH feel like early on? I dont think i've gotten any of that yet. I've been getting stronger kicks every day. It's just like a poke lol. Poor DH is still pretty sad that he cant feel them yet. He touches my tummy every night waiting to see if he'd feel it...i'm guessing it wont be too long now right?

Other then that i've been doing good! The hormones have been kickin my ass big time tho and stoopid things at work stress me out more so then usual which also sucks i guess.


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy you will know when you get a BH contraction, at least mine were noticable! It felt like my whole stomach got rock hard all of a sudden, then gradually it eases up. You may not get BH until right before you deliver or some women don't get them at all! I don't really remember them too much with DS, maybe like a week before I had them? But with this one they started at 16 weeks!

And for feeling the kicks, DS and DH felt this little guy before 19 weeks, so he might be able to feel her soon!


----------



## MrsMoo72

You guys look awesome! Erm....Stacie...we're waiting for yours....and Jess!

Speaking of push presents - I got sod all but didn't Beyonce get an $8mill beach house????!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Rainbowbeany

O my goddness ladies....those are good looking basketball bellies! I want one just like that when it finally happens.:D


----------



## babydust818

Hope y'all have a good weekend!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls how is everyone??

em whats goin on girl how are you??


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am so debating getting a messina reading jess....what do u think??


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i think you should go for it! It cant hurt and who knows maybe she d b spot on! It brought hope to me.

Happy saturday morning! It dark grey and just gross here..which is fine by me since hubby is in training and im just chillin on the sofa. I love me some days like that for sure.

Emma if my DH buys me an 8 million dollar beach house and gives it to me after labor i ll screetch so loudly i ll shit myself right in the dr s face hiiiiii


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey girls: Its movies marathon day here today...

Leese def get a mesina reading. She's been right for so many ladies and its def gives hope. Of course u'll have to take some/leave some, but when I got mine before the lap in march and she said I'd find out in june that I was pregnant: it gave me something to hold on to every bfn month since...If it doesnt happen this month of course I'll be disappointed, but in the meantime I have my fingers crossed.

Rach when are you testing?: U got a nice spike in your temp today!

Ladies what are your plans for this w-end?


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah..i think i may.

when are you testing mel

im soo tired at work uh cant wait to leave, im hoping its pregnancy related..yea...lol

i dont think ill wind up preg, i really never think i am, and every month always right so ...i turned into such a debbie downer i swear. i was never like this before

FML!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Well i did test this morning and it was bfn.. i go to look 30 mins later and the 2nd line was there. My heart was beating SO fast and i was so excited. Well... then 10 mins later the 2nd line was gone. How the F does that happen? I took a pic of it to show you.
 



Attached Files:







hpt1.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 11









hpt2.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## babydust818

last night i went to bed feeling sick. My stomach literally hurt and i felt like i was going to throw up. I didn't fall asleep until 330 because i was hovered over the toilet. I didn't throw up. I tried going poo and when i wiped after i had some 'spotting'. The reason my stomach hurt was from so much trapped gas. I was farting galore last night lol. My boobs feel super huge and nipples hurt a little last night. My temp is highest it's been this whole cycle. Reason why i say all is a coincidence is because 1.) i had a few drinks last night thinking theres no way i'm preg so oh well. I'm thinking between the drinks and me not getting a full nights rest that is why my temp is up. 2.) there was spotting because i was straining so bad to poo which made the blood come out. 3) my boobs always feel big before AF. 4.)my right ovary kinda hurts like AF is coming and 5.) BFN on my hpt today that turned into BFP that turned into BFN again lol

and we BD'd yesterday too which could be the spotting.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Rach I def see a line on both these tests...I definitly say test again (with frer preferably) either today after holding it up for like 5 hours or tomorrow morning, but yeah, that is def a line and its pink! Could you post another of the one when you say the line disappeared?! Dont count yourself out, cause you feeling sick, with that temp and that line...well: fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Rach another thing too...When a line is that faint its possible that when it dries completly that it lightens even more; which to you would mean disappearing--> but it still detected something for it to be there to start with. GL


----------



## babydust818

That's the thing though.. it was negative to begin with, then half hr later i looked and there was a line. It was like purple. Then it disappeared just 10 mins later after that? I am just so confused. I need to go get some more.


----------



## babydust818

did FRER and it was bfn


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> did FRER and it was bfn

Did you hold pee long enough! At this early stage it may have to be fmu at its most concentrated...If your temps stays up tomorrow I'd say take another one with fmu. GL!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Ladies is it wrong that in a cycle where I told myself I wouldnt do anything : no temps, no opk's, that I gave in this morn and took one. I know Im close to O and I always love seeing that Smiley (and it give us the GO to do it that night if it wasnt in our plans)?!

I think the ideal is not to do ''nothing'' but just not obsess about ''everything''...:D


----------



## babydust818

What i usually do Mel, is i use the OPKs and once you get the positive BD that day and the day after, skip a day and do it one more time. Don't think of it as you HAVE to. Be relaxed and have fun with it. Then after just get in the mindset of "whatever happens, happens." Don't even stress about it whatsoever. I know it's hard once you see you're 8dpo +


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> What i usually do Mel, is i use the OPKs and once you get the positive BD that day and the day after, skip a day and do it one more time. Don't think of it as you HAVE to. Be relaxed and have fun with it. Then after just get in the mindset of "whatever happens, happens." Don't even stress about it whatsoever. I know it's hard once you see you're 8dpo +

Its funny you mention the 8dpo+ because the first 1ww im usuallt optimistic and the closer I get to Af (at 8dpo and up) my mood shift and I start to be pessimist and doubtful...Not thinking about the dpo's is gonna help me this cycle I think!

Are u testing tomorow?


----------



## babydust818

lol that's crazy.. i usually stress the last week because that's when things start 'happening'. 

Well, i think that test was just an EVAP line. I just went to the bathroom and there's more red. Looks like AF is appearing early this month.


----------



## jessy1101

Mel i really dont see anything wrong with using an opk to get a better idea for O time. U said u d give yourself 6 months to get pregnant before looking into iui and ivf so ur better off puttin as many chances on ur side that u can u know? But once u get a pos opk then just bd and dont think about. Dont temp cuz it makes it go sooo much slower. U can be aware and not over obssess hunny lolol

Rach im still not loosing hope for u this month. I har the weirdest spot on my bfp cycle. I dont think it was an evap i think just check ur temps tommorow and do a frer with fmu.

Yayy hubby is on his way home! Finaly wont b home alone. Major shopping day with one of my girlfriend s tommorow so im definetly looking forward to that. Hope everyone is having a great saturday luv y all bunches!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, I'm sorry the tests are fucking with you Rach. Just give it another few days before you count yourself out. 

Jess they say everyone gets bh's but not everyone feels them. I think that I might feel them more because of the stupid fibroid. Hubby should start feeling it in a few weeks I think! It helps when the feet are facing out too. :)

Our builder made an offer to trade our house if it doesn't sell in the next 6 months....that means....we start building soon!!!!!!!!!!! Eeek! Hope I'm not getting over my head.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls. Every time i go to the bathroom it's pink mixed with CM. Still feel cramps. If there's no pink then theres at least an off yellow color on the TP. I think AF is just hours away from coming full force. UGH.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> Thanks girls. Every time i go to the bathroom it's pink mixed with CM. Still feel cramps. If there's no pink then theres at least an off yellow color on the TP. I think AF is just hours away from coming full force. UGH.

Never count yourself out until af shows...many women have spotting they think is af coming and it turns out bfp. Take Jess for exemple who had spotting from 8-10 dpo and thought was out and now is 17+ weeks!:D


----------



## lauren10

Sorry Rach, keep hanging in there! Mel I'd be the worst person to ask about obsessing because I have no control, lol. The fact you're having any willpower at all impresses me!! Just do what makes you happy!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ah nooo rach! I got so excited when I saw that test. Shitty evaps fucking with us bleurgh! Keep us posted...

Afm - dh is off thurs & Fri so I might call into epau on wed & say this is not happening on it's own - gimme the goddamn pills!!!! Ive heard horror stories about the pills but how bad can it be?! Ive had 2 natural mcs and been thru labour without pain relief so....


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma, I am so sorry that you are still waiting. I would go with some medical intervention at this point too. Good Luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Sorry for the temp drop rach...and there was a fucki** line on that test: stupid evaps, I cant believe it! I think we should make a pact to just stick with FRER or digi: I've now heard and seen too many horror stories with false positive!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Leese how is your 2ww so far? Any plans to test soon?


----------



## babydust818

Sad thing is Mel... i had an evap with FRER! So did Kim! I swear nothing is safe to test with anymore :grr: AF is here full blown now. 3 days early. Since my MC this is the first 28 day cycle. I am actually happy about that.


----------



## lauren10

Emma I'm sorry this is dragging on too! I had already started miscarrying when they gave me the pills, but I didn't have a lot of pain with them - I was about 11 weeks. :(


----------



## jessy1101

Rach im sorry the witch got u. The only good thing like u said is that ur back to a 28 day cycle. 

Emma i hope if u do get the pills it kicks in fast and is not painfull. They dont even give us that here it s straight to the operation.. I have no clue why.

It s already damn monday ewwwyyyy i wanna stay in bed lol. Ive got 2 weeks vacation as of the 20th of july so lookin forward to that. Then it s mat leave on oct 19.


----------



## Twinkie210

We leave on vaca on Thursday evening!!! I am ready for some time away from work! Although I have nothing packed and my house isn't clean and I still have to make about 15 trips to the store, LOL.


----------



## babydust818

Where you going Stacie?

And where you going Jess?!? 2 week vacation is going to be heavennnn for you!


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Where you going Stacie?
> 
> And where you going Jess?!? 2 week vacation is going to be heavennnn for you!

Pfff not really since the first week we're re-doing the roof on our house..which i have been warned i dunno how many times im not aloud to step foot outside and help in any way shape or form..

And we're only painting the nursery since the baby shower is august 25th!

At least the second week we're definetly doing something..i'm just not sure what would be best..ahhhh decisions decisions...Do i want to stay on the canada side and either go to Quebec city since i've only been there during the winter...or Toronto..or do we go big and maybe go to New York for a few days or..'sigh' i've got a month to try and plan what i'd like to do.

I love camping but honestly at that stage i dunno if i'll feel comfy spending a full week in the woods being the size of a balloon..without a shower..

Is anybody else doing something uber extraordinary this summer? A part from giving birth of course LOLOL


----------



## babydust818

I have no major plans for the summer, but i do LOVE to go camping and swimming. Although, i def wouldn't wanna go camping if i was as far as you. I'd be too damn hot and so aggravated with the bugs. :haha: I just love bonfires!!! Haven't been to one in years, but i'm thinking i should have one this summer!!


----------



## jessy1101

I love bonfires too!! We're having one at our friends place this month on sat the 23rd so that will be nice.

Exactly hot and sticky and bugs boooooooooooo..Definetly not something to be overly excited about so i believe camping is out..


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- I am headed to Disney World, then Universal Studios Orlando, then Sea World. 

Other than my trip, I have nothing really planned. We might try to make a weekend trip to Lego land in Kansas City, but I am not sure yet.


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Rach- I am headed to Disney World, then Universal Studios Orlando, then Sea World.
> 
> Other than my trip, I have nothing really planned. We might try to make a weekend trip to Lego land in Kansas City, but I am not sure yet.

That's an awsome vacation plan Stace!! I know ur DS will freakkkk.

I'm 25 and just thinking bout all of that is making me freak out LOL. R u gonna go on rides tho?? People keep telling me it's a huge no no or something...i swear to god u become treated like an invalide when ur pregnant..:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## themarshas

No exciting plans for this summer. We usually go camping alot but comfort is more important then ever right now. So I don't think that that is going to be happening much. This weekend we went to Massachusetts and we were up until the wee hours of the morning celebrating a friends bday (as much as someone 32 weeks preggo can celebrate haha). Mostly I watched others celebrate. My body hurt so bad-EVERYWHERE- by the time we finally went to bed. My groin muscles, legs, and sides still hurt. Little man is so active at this point that I feel like I'm getting abused from within... ohhh well. Another bonus is that my vag is literally swollen looking... sooooo not attractive!


----------



## jessy1101

Ouchhhh Liz u got some fire crotch going on? LOLOL I spent the whole day shopping yesterday and i swear after walking sooooo much my stomac got really hard and just full of pressure. I had to lay down on the couch after that and just chill.

I just found lately my cooch is more sensitive...no clue why..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Rach- I am headed to Disney World, then Universal Studios Orlando, then Sea World.
> 
> Other than my trip, I have nothing really planned. We might try to make a weekend trip to Lego land in Kansas City, but I am not sure yet.
> 
> That's an awsome vacation plan Stace!! I know ur DS will freakkkk.
> 
> I'm 25 and just thinking bout all of that is making me freak out LOL. R u gonna go on rides tho?? People keep telling me it's a huge no no or something...i swear to god u become treated like an invalide when ur pregnant..:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

I'll do some of the rides, I am just going to follow the recommendations. They have signs posted that say whether or not rides are OK for "expecting" women. I have been to all of the places before, but I am kind of bummed that I can't do all the roller coasters. DS is already at Disney, he called me this morning and was telling me all about the hotel room. I am super jealous of him. I think my parents must like him more than their own kids because I never got to go to Disney for two weeks when I was a kid! LOL, but we did have fun vacations.


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz/Jessy- I feel you on the aches and pains. Anytime I walk for more than 20 or 30 minutes it feels like this baby is just going to fall out! My pubic bones and cervix hurt so bad. My vacation should be interesting. I think I am going to do a lot of sitting and resting while everyone else rides all the rides! But bonus is, now that I know he is a boy, I can do lots of shopping while I am gone! And universal has all kinds of comic book characters, so I am sure I will find some cute boy things ;)


----------



## babydust818

Liz - i hope you feel a lot better today. I can't wait for Cameron to get here! What is his middle name going to be? Sorry if you told us, i forgot. 

Stacie - i am sooooo jealous of your summer plans! When are you going? This guy i know is going 3rd week of August. I heard the maids take the towels and make little characters out of it!! There was a girl i knew who brought her little girl there and had a little mickey mouse in the room and everyday the maids would take him and put him somewhere around the room. Like one day, she came back and mickey was reading a disney book. Another day he had the remote and was watching the disney channel. So cute!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies: No summer plan for us since we're keeping our $$ and vacay days to go to Cuba or Mexico in october (my bday). We'll probably just take days here and there during the summer though...

To all the preggo ladies I would def advise that camping be thrown out! Mosquitos, seat, no showers, short on sleep: its a disaster waiting to happen!lol

Rach sorry for AF: though its good to have ur first 28 day normal month!
Leese how is ur 2ww, what day are you?
Kim any af yet with that provera?

I finally had my O smiley yesterday so hoping to O today: Ill take my temps just tomorrow to see if I did O. And as soon as its confirmed I forget about the whole thing and hope for the best.


----------



## jessy1101

I know Stace i feel ur pain! I always now have to pressure lower tummy wise and when i have to pee it's terrible! Like a really full feeling and it's like somebody needs to pump air outta me or something it's sick!

The shopping will definetly be a must! Dont feel babd i've never had the chance to go to disney with my parents either. Since we live so far away it was crazyyy expensive and we just couldnt afford it. But we did other awsome kinds of vacations anywais. And DH took my to Euro Disney when we were in paris. It was our first time for both of us so it just rocked. 

I've already started telling him all the kinds of family vacations we'll have to take with beany. Cant really do anything tho the first year since i want the baby to be walking around and understanding what he's seeing u know?

So far we're thinking about going down south november 2013 before i come back to work from my mat leave. Probably just DH and I tho so we can kinda have a bit of us time before. I kinda feel bad bringing a baby in plus 30 weather when it cant really do anything. A friend of mine is due dec 31st and they want to go down south WITH the baby 3 weeks after it's born..i'm not too sure that's safe honestly...


----------



## babydust818

Sorry this is off subject, but besides prenatals what else should i take? I've noticed my LP has been 11-13 days. What can i take vitamin wise to try and help it?


----------



## lauren10

Very jealous of all your vacation plans! I loooove roller coasters. We might go to pei for a long weekend after I have the baby. I've never been. 

Jliz what a trooper for staying out late! Where in Boston did you go out? 

My pelvis is a wreck too. Especially from clraning all day yesterday Luckily my vag has been a little better because I've been more regular...yee ha!!!


----------



## babydust818

I was just thinking... i actually had a 26 day cycle. I had spotting before. That shiz cray because i can't ever remember having that short of a cycle. It's painful a bit too.


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> Sorry this is off subject, but besides prenatals what else should i take? I've noticed my LP has been 11-13 days. What can i take vitamin wise to try and help it?

B6 is supposed to help! Not sure about dosage though


----------



## babydust818

thanks Lauren! :) glad everything is going better for you and miss vadgy


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Rach Vitamin B and Omega: at least thats what i've heard! 
I was thinking about ur Mesina reading and that march thing could still happen. We though for Jess it was conception November and it turns out its birth november--> technically that would be the cycle ur in now is it?

I went to Disney when I was 15 and LOVED it. I promised myself I'd take my kids there one day....


----------



## babydust818

Rainbowbeany said:


> Rach Vitamin B and Omega: at least thats what i've heard!
> I was thinking about ur Mesina reading and that march thing could still happen. We though for Jess it was conception November and it turns out its birth november--> technically that would be the cycle ur in now is it?
> 
> I went to Disney when I was 15 and LOVED it. I promised myself I'd take my kids there one day....

I am in my March month. I just have this feeling that this month or next is my month. Wondering if July is my fertile month. I know it's weird to say that lol but i just wonder. I've heard of people having fertile times of the year. Just feel like June or July are my months possibly.


----------



## themarshas

Sorry, I don't know anything about vitamins...

I'm still sore today. Mostly my ab muscles hurt from being stretched, poked, and prodded by little man. And my groin muscles from standing and walking too much. If I poke my pelvic bone it feels like I should be black n blue and that's the region that's like swollen. Weird. ohh the things that our bodies do. On another note, I'm pretty sure my boobs are growing... again! I'm never going to find bras to fit while breastfeeding, at this rate.

Cameron Allen Marsha is little mans full name.


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- I have hear a B complex is good for lengthening your LP. You can also start taking DHA supplement. My Dr. has all pregnant women take it. It won't help TTC wise, but it is supposed to be good for brain development when you do get preggo and I think it is good for brain/eye/skin for non pregnant people.

For the Disney maid thing, yup they do make animals out of towels and stuff. They will take kids toys and incorporate them into the towl animals. It is fun and a neat surprise to get when you come back from a hot day at the park!

Jessy- I shouldn't complain about the whole Disney thing, because my parents did take us quite a few times when me and my siblings were younger, we just didn't get to do all the stuff that my son gets to do. But I guess grandkids are different, LOL. Plus they have way more money now than they did when they were raising three young kids! 

I just got back from eating Olive Garden for lunch... OMG I think I am going to pop the seams on my shirt! I could really use a nap...


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Sorry, I don't know anything about vitamins...
> 
> I'm still sore today. Mostly my ab muscles hurt from being stretched, poked, and prodded by little man. And my groin muscles from standing and walking too much. If I poke my pelvic bone it feels like I should be black n blue and that's the region that's like swollen. Weird. ohh the things that our bodies do. On another note, I'm pretty sure my boobs are growing... again! I'm never going to find bras to fit while breastfeeding, at this rate.
> 
> Cameron Allen Marsha is little mans full name.

Awww love the name!!!

Sounds like your little man is quite the trouble maker! I am kind of jealous of your boobs! Mine have grown maybe a cup size, but I think it is mostly due to the 17lbs I have gained already (yikes!). 

I think our little man's name is officially Liam Oliver Light :) DH is not budging on the middle name and since I chose Liam I am having a hard time convincing him to change his mind. I kind of wanted him to be Liam Anthony Light, which would make his initials the same as DS...


----------



## jessy1101

Sorry Rach i know pretty much nuttin when it comes to vitamines. I pop in a materna cuz ur supose to and thats it. 

Liz that name is sooooo cute!! As for boobie wise so far mine hasnt stopped growing every few weeks...next thing u know i'll be a freakin F lolol

Stace I pretty much like both of those middle name options. I'm still having no clue on a boy s name yet so just waiting for my u/s to see if it really is a little chica. 

So far my day is just blahh. I constantly have the really full lower tummy feeling so i'm assuming it's about now my tummy will finaly really pop and look pregs??? Here s to hoping..


----------



## crystalclaro

babydust818 said:


> Sorry this is off subject, but besides prenatals what else should i take? I've noticed my LP has been 11-13 days. What can i take vitamin wise to try and help it?

both my hubby and I took organic MACCA, the liquid stuff .. it was disgusting but I was pregnant after a month of taking it. you take a tsp a day by holding it under your tongue for like 40 sec then swallow. avoid eating peas if you eat them often and don't drink soy when trying to get pregnant but eating yams is suppose to be good for you but I would not take the yam pills just buy them at the store , bake and eat :)


----------



## crystalclaro

so I found out last night at the ER that my placenta is covering my cervix and that has causes the spotting I have had two weeks in a row. The Dr said hopefully as the baby grows the placenta will shift but for now no sex ( pretty easy when hubby is in another country) and no lifting over 10lbs and to stop walking around all over town. the funny thing was when they looked at the baby the baby was taking huge gulps of fluid while facing the screen and did it like 6 times. The Dr and the nurse were laughing and said they never seen the baby doing it so enthusiastically before. lol strange little baby.


----------



## Twinkie210

crystalclaro said:


> so I found out last night at the ER that my placenta is covering my cervix and that has causes the spotting I have had two weeks in a row. The Dr said hopefully as the baby grows the placenta will shift but for now no sex ( pretty easy when hubby is in another country) and no lifting over 10lbs and to stop walking around all over town. the funny thing was when they looked at the baby the baby was taking huge gulps of fluid while facing the screen and did it like 6 times. The Dr and the nurse were laughing and said they never seen the baby doing it so enthusiastically before. lol strange little baby.

Sorry about the Placenta Previa, but most of the time it does shift, so hopefully yours does. That is funny that it was gulping the fluid. I know they drink it, but I guess your little bean was really liking the stuff, LOL.


----------



## lauren10

so does that mean you might need a c-section crystal?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> so does that mean you might need a c-section crystal?

Is that one of the cases that automaticly require a c-section???? Huh i had no clue!

Holy crap im watching bad tv tonight we just watched a bit of Bucky Larson movie and holy fuck what is that crap????? They just make anything these days dont they????


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,

How's everyone doing? 

Rach hunni I'm so sorry AF gotcha :( Keeping positive for your good feelings coming right around the corner sweetie...I don't know how much it helped for me but POM juice is supposed to be really great and helps with implantation so right after O time next cycle try that...tastes pretty yummy too :)

Crystal hope there a shift for you girl! xxx

Stacey I'm sooo jelous for your Disney trip! Gonna be totally awesome! H took me for the first time when we were dating a few years back and I was like a kid on Christmas...also got totally exhausted and sun stocked with no hat on but that's a diffrent story! LOL - Enjoy seeing DS's lil face light up with every new turn :)

Jessy baby I know how you feel...just can't do as much lately and it sucks but we ARE creating a life in there after all ;)

Lauren sweetie how was the weekend?

Leese where ya at girl?

Mel :wave: positive O vibes ur way!!! Get busy chica!

Liz & lauren love the new bump pics!

Emma how you doing sweetie? :hugs:

Kim...keeping busy waiting for O time?

How is it that Monday just seems to get here so darn quickly? My weekend was jammed packed with wedding and sleepover fun but i was totally wrecked and then took beautoful maternity pictures somehow! LOL...just shows how good a photographer she is! I'll try to post some here for ya'll to check out! xxx


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies: How are you this morning?

Any news from Lisa...Leese where you at in that 2ww?

I am DONE having sex...Jeez im so chaffed its not even funny! We did bd on cd 6-7-9-11-13-14 and I got a + opk on cd13 and pretty sure I O'd on cd 14--> anyhow even if I only O on cd 15 (today) I know im covered but there is NO WAY im getting my groove on tonight. My poor puss hurts :( lol


----------



## Krippy

Beautiful pics Lisette! You look gorgeous...I love them!

lol Mel! Sounds like you have covered all of your bases!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette you look absolutly gorgeous! I love how the pics turned out!!

Mel I feel your pain i've definetly been there before. It's the worse since u know it's ur most fertile time and u need to get it on but dayummm it dont feel lickity split huh?

How is everyone today? It's goddamn tuesday which is the most useless day of the freakin week! Thankfully countdown for team blue or team pink is now t minus 1 and a half weeks away. I've been having the craziest dreams lately that it's actualy gonna turn out to be a boy and the tech was wrong at the 12 week scan since it was so early. Is that like a weird premonition? Honestly as long as it's a healty beany s'all good it will just be kinda funny.

I have now drooled over the previews with Joe Manganiello in Magic Mike about a zillion times...holy crap that man is sooooooooooooo fine!!! 'drool drool drool'


----------



## babydust818

Good luck Mel! Sounds like you covered BDing pretty good. I know what you mean by your puss hurting. Feels like it's been beat. You hate to even wipe because it doesn't feel good. hahah

Lisette your pics are beautiful. Love your belly!!!

Jess i guess it's still up in the air for gender. I am excited though. Those scans are the best!!!

I sure hope AF didn't show for Lisa and that's why she hasn't been on? WHERE ARE YOU?!

Dude i am so tired. I got up on the wrong side of the bed and am completely miserable!!


----------



## jessy1101

It's pretty much why i've kept insisting on keeping our vision very wide. This way it shouldnt come as too much of a shock if ever it is a teeny weeny peeny lolol. 12 weeks is soooo early and tinny that i knew to keep my options open.

It's finaly super duper gorgeous outside yesssssssssssssssss!! I keep dreaming of my vacation time which is too far away thank god. I'm convinced that as soon as we hit july everything will fly by so fast and poof it will already be fall how crazy is that? We're basicly 2 weeks away until officialy summer is here...then next thing u know it will be freakin xmas already!!!! 

For some strange reason i'm very much looking forward to xmas this year...dunno why ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 28 weeks Lisette and happy 16 weeks Crystal!!!


----------



## themarshas

Mel that's alot of DTD now wonder you're sore haha. Good luck!

I'm feeling like such a pregnant person today. Everything is uncomfortable and I just want to go lay in my bed... stupid work always gets in the way of doing nothing.


----------



## babydust818

Awh Jess i would be looking forward to Xmas too!! It's going to be a whole new world for you. They always say that once you have children the Christmas spirit comes back into you. I totally agree that this summer is going to friggin FLY BY along with fall. The older you get the quicker it goes. So hard to believe It's June. My bday is next week and i'm going to be 24.. although i was just questioning if i'm 25 lmao. I always forget how old i am because OH is 9 months older than me so for the majority of the year he's older than me lol. It just confuses me. :dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

Out of curiosity i dont remember if we actualy ever really discussed this but what does everyone do exactly work wise??


----------



## jessy1101

I'm a hugeeee xmas freak. If everyone remembers last year i had my xmas tree up almost the 3rd week of november LOLOL. This year i've warned DH that i want to go all out with the xmas lights and decorations. Ok not like a crazy person kinda thing but just u know i want to see the baby's face when there is sooo much bright things to look at! Plus we're hosting everyone at our place this year so it will definetly be awsome! I'll be watching all my fav xmas movies with beany since i'll be home...omgggg is it almost xmas time now????? Is it wrong that i kinda wish it was??? LOLOL

Bday wise mine is nov 1st and i'll be hitting the big 26! Plus beany is due nov 7th...i kinda hope i have he/she before my bday...


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I have eating animal crackers all morning! The are so delicious :) DH is on my shit list for not doing a damn thing last night to get ready for our trip, but I managed to get quite a bit done by myself. 

Lisette- love the pics! So beautiful.

Mel- that is a lot of humping girl. My vajayjay hurt for you ;)

Lisa- we need an update girlie!

Rach- I hope AF isn't being a super biatch. Do you think that your + test could have been a chemical or was it for sure an evap? I don't remember how long it took the line to come up. Either way I guess there is nothing to do but focus on this next cycle and catch that egg girl! Rooting for you!


----------



## babydust818

My sister was 26 when she had her twins. It's def not a bad age! I just wish i could have one now because Andrew and i were both talking.... we both would love to be YOUNG parents so we can do stuff with our children. It just blows having to wait. :grr: We usually set up our tree on Thanksgiving day. I am excited this year because we will be in our OWN house!!! Super stoaked! :happydance: As for a job i was a Customer Service Rep for Citi Bank but now hoping to get in their Sales Department selling credit cards. It pays more $$.


----------



## babydust818

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL, I have eating animal crackers all morning! The are so delicious :) DH is on my shit list for not doing a damn thing last night to get ready for our trip, but I managed to get quite a bit done by myself.
> 
> Lisette- love the pics! So beautiful.
> 
> Mel- that is a lot of humping girl. My vajayjay hurt for you ;)
> 
> Lisa- we need an update girlie!
> 
> Rach- I hope AF isn't being a super biatch. Do you think that your + test could have been a chemical or was it for sure an evap? I don't remember how long it took the line to come up. Either way I guess there is nothing to do but focus on this next cycle and catch that egg girl! Rooting for you!

I truly think they were evaps because AF isn't bad at all this go round. So weird too. The tests showed lines wayyy after the time frame. Hoping June/July are my fertile months (like last year). Hoping for another beany with an awesome outcome!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow Jessy I didn't realize you were due so close to your birthday, you may have to share ;)

I am turning the big 3-0 in December... I feel like an old woman, LOL.

I absolutely love Christmas. It is my favorite!!! Many of my decorations are disney themed too, Oooh which reminds me I will have to look for Liam a disney stocking while I am on vaca. We all have one with our names on them. Even the dog has a Mickey stocking (minus the name because I am too cheap, LOL). I love decorating my house and can't wait to have a bigger one so I can put up multiple trees. My parents have 5 trees they put up every year!

Work wise, I have an unexciting job. I work for a govt contractor and I work in finance and put together cost proposals. Pretty boring!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> Good luck Mel! Sounds like you covered BDing pretty good. I know what you mean by your puss hurting. Feels like it's been beat. You hate to even wipe because it doesn't feel good. hahah
> 
> Lisette your pics are beautiful. Love your belly!!!
> 
> Jess i guess it's still up in the air for gender. I am excited though. Those scans are the best!!!
> 
> I sure hope AF didn't show for Lisa and that's why she hasn't been on? WHERE ARE YOU?!
> 
> Dude i am so tired. I got up on the wrong side of the bed and am completely miserable!!

OMG im trying not to go to the toilet cause like you say its sensitive even when wiping...WTF!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

I Lovvvveee christmas: Its my fav time of year! Since we started trying though each christmas I'm not preg I get depressed a bit: So I hope this time arround Ill have a bump!


----------



## babydust818

Rainbowbeany said:


> I Lovvvveee christmas: Its my fav time of year! Since we started trying though each christmas I'm not preg I get depressed a bit: So I hope this time arround Ill have a bump!

It is depressing, but as long as we have our awesome hubbys then Christmas isn't so bad. It's nice to know when you're having a bad day from TTC, you have someone there to comfort you and who is going through the same thing! Nothing like our awesome men! :haha: I do hope we are pregnant by then. Just to think 6 more months of trying without nothing? OMG i think i would die.


----------



## jessy1101

I strongly believe that every single person on this thread will either have a baby or be pregnant by xmas this year!

OMG my DH sucks at packing too i'm usualy the one that makes him his pile of clothes and he just does a quick recheck before puttin it in the suitcase. I swear to god if not it would never get done!!! Once again another man moment huh?


----------



## Krippy

You are all so young! :) I am turning the big 32 this December...I actually forgot how old I was a couple of days ago. Couldn't remember if I was turning 32 or 33...hahaha! Must be getting old or maybe I will blame it on pregnancy brain.

As for work right now I do childcare out of my home and have been really enjoying it. In the past I have worked in aquatics for 15 years...I was a lifeguard/instructor for years and the last 5 or 6 years I was in management....Yuck! I then was a food and beverage server when I was pregnant last bc I couldn't stand aquatics anymore! Lol...I guess I am a Jack of all Trades! :)


----------



## themarshas

I force my DH to pack and unpack but it always takes him farrrrr longer than it would have taken me to do it. But it's the principle! haha. 

Oooo Christmas! This year it's going to be so amazing but it's crazy to think that we will have a 5 month old by then! 

Lisette- your maternity photos look great. We are suppose to have ours done tonight- outside- which is currently calling for cloudy and 65 degrees. Not horrible but not ideal either. Stupid weather never cooperates. Oh well. We're also having a friend take some on Sunday when it's suppose to be sunny and nice... although it will probably change by then!

I work for a Medium Sized Window & Door Company that has 3 locations. I manage our installed sales department. So I schedule for our sales guys (5 in 2 of the locations) to go out and measure and give people quotes on new windows with installation. I also manage our installers (order product, create and manage their schedules, schedule jobs with homeowners, and track margin ($) information for the bossman). We have about 10 guys that work for us installing full-time & all year round. And I do customer service for our sales team. So basicaly I manage and smooth over crap for our sales guys when they mess up or ignore a needy customer (which is frequent) and occasionally I put together quotes for them to help them stay on track as we're usually ridiculously busy. Although, you'd never know it by the amount of time I spend on here haha.


----------



## jessy1101

Just wanted to let everyone know that i am currently eating a choco strawberry marshmellow sundae in a choco covered waffle bowl from Dairy Queen...mhhhmmm i am a very happy preggo person at this very moment LOL


----------



## babydust818

YOU HAVE TO HAVE CONFETTI CAKE BLIZZARD from DQ....... omggggg it's the best blizzard everrr


----------



## lauren10

hi girls!! what a busy day!!

Lisette I love the pictures!! totally gorgeous! 

I work in a hospital information services department, so I provide support for healthcare software. I'm a total computer geek, and I kind of love it! 

I'm feeling soooooooo much better now vag and pregnancy wise. I really think because I've finally been shatting every day!!! so exciting. I do have to take a Senokot with softner every day, and fiber drinks...but whatever works. I feel like a million bucks! 

Our builder is starting to clear our lot this week. I'm so excited!! I may need assistance picking stuff out because my husband doesn't really care about that stuff :)


----------



## lauren10

um, and...i have 5 weeks left. 6 weeks max because they won't let you go more than a week over here. and it could be as soon as 3-4 weeks, right? holy fuck!!

I bought this double/sit and stand stroller for my kids! what do you think? I had a bunch of gift cards so it wasn't as expensive as it looks. 

https://www.joovy.com/p-27-ergo-caboose.aspx


----------



## themarshas

One: You're all cruel talking about ice cream when I can't have any-- well not immediately anyhow!

Sooo soon Lauren! 7 or 8 weeks here and it seems crazy soon. Although, the bigger I get the slower time seems to move so I'm sure I'll be ready by the time little man makes his appearance. And I can't judge, our stroller was a fortune haha. Gotta love family! Yours is super cute. Hopefully its as convenient as you hope it will be.


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap u guys are definetly gettin up there due date wise!! That's crazy how has it managed to go by so freakin fast? I keep thinking that in 2 weeks time i will be 20 weeks which means half done my pregnancy holy fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkk

Lauren that stroller is freakin sweet!!


----------



## babydust818

LOVE the stroller Lauren!! How is Miss Eloise? She is such a doll baby.

Wow Liz when you talk about it like that i really can't believe you and Lauren are gonna be popping soon! I bet you are more than ready to meet your little man. I know it has to be exciting for everyone to meet their babies but especially your first because you have no idea what to expect the feeling to feel like!


----------



## themarshas

I just can't believe that by the end of this month we will literally be expecting him anyday because 37 weeks is full term! Crazinnnnesss. My husband is dying to meet this little guy haha so he'd be ready anyday but I hope Cameron will stay and cook for as long as possible (well, up until July 25th then he's getting evicted  ). Honestly, I'm just hoping for a natural birth (with drugs) and not a c-section. They are so common now-a-days


----------



## jessy1101

C-section are just sooo much harder to bounce back. It takes longer and that just sucks! How has been sooo pregnant in the summer been so far for u guys? The heat and etc etc.


----------



## themarshas

I just don't want a c-section and I'd be disappointed I think not having the VB experience in general. And it puts off breastfeeding longer which is something I'd like to try right off after birth. 

So far we haven't had that many warm days. We had a few in a row and instantly our air conditioning got turned on because I'm warm on a daily basis. I sweat wayyyy easier now and My biggest complaint with the heat is my ankles swelling. I suppose I should be thankful that I have boney little legs and feet to begin with so they dont look ridiculous and cankle-y. But it's still weird to see them swollen and achey.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chica chicas :wave:

How's everyone doing today? I'm soo freakin happy its almost quitting time! Its been ubber busy and I am wayyy too tired for this work crap now! LOL

Lauren what a gorgeous stroller love! NICE!!!! So what is the house status now exactly? Are we building with ya? I wanna see samples of fun colors and tiles ect ect...I'll help ya decorate ;)

Jess baby OMG gender scan sooooooonnnnnn!!!!!!!! eeeeeeekkkkkkkkk - PG and big in the summer has been no fun for me so far....my leg skin actually got all blotchy and red while wearing pants and sitting outside for 5min the other day!!!

Kris hunni how you feeling girl? I miss chatting...what kinda yummy goodness has your H been cooking up for you and the baby? BTW I'm 33 so don't feel bad....all these young chica's up in here ;)

Rach how you doing girl? Is the witch easing up yet? xxx

Mel I remember that poor vag feeling soooo welll!!!! Soon you'll be able to take a nice long break ;)

Liz I agree, Jess is totally cruel and now MAKING me stop for ice cream on my way home before dinner!!! I think you should do the same :)

Glad you guys liked the mat pics...really happy with them too :) On my way home with ice cream now (as per above! lol) and my mom and lil brother are putting up a mini chandelier in baby's room to go with flowy new curtains tomorrow since my shower is this Sunday and my mom is NUTS about having the baby's room "show" ready! Teehee...I really AM her daughter! LOL


----------



## jkb11

Amazing pics lisette!!!! 
Lauren that's a great stroller I think you will use it bunches with two lil ones. Yay that's exciting that you get to start building!!!! I love decorating so share your ideas and we will give you feedback! 
I have decided that I'm stoping the provera tomorrow. It will be day 10 of it which is a common dose. It was originally prescribed by my obgyn and I think he just wasn't aware of the usual dosage. He prescribed 12 days worth. And that dosage is more for wen with menopausal issues. So I'm taking how I want to. My main reason is that it can make your eggs weak and all the literature I have read says to start with the lowest dose. So hope I get af in about 4 days. 
Afm -I'm a registered nurse I worked for a few years in the NICU And with my recent job changes I'm in the pediatric ER. Which was my first love! Very intense environment and I'm know it really doesn't help my ttc:/ I try not to give health advice outside of work for obvious reasons so y'all forgive me.


----------



## jkb11

Also- rach sorry the witch got ya but I totally believe people have fertile months. Mine is August;) 
Lisa - how are ya sweetie!!!


----------



## lauren10

I will definitely need all you to help me design and decorate!!
It hasn't been very hot here either, so I haven't been too uncomfy. 

Rach DD is doing great! Her trick of the week is she can do a perfect somersault all by herself!!! It's hilarious. I guess we'll put her in gymnastics! 

Oh Kim you must see some crazy stuff!! I find medicine so interesting, and I'm always learning about and researching stuff. I really wish I went to med school!

Pfft, I'm gonna be THIRTY-SEVEN this month!!! Wtf? Being with a younger man keeps me young I guess :)


----------



## crystalclaro

wow there will be some babies around here soon !!1 so exciting ( referring to the ladies on here)
with the placenta prevaria if it's still coving the cervix or part of the cervix then yes I would have to deliver by c-section :( but the dr told me that at least 70% will move out of the way in time. I guess the older you are the the more pregnancies you have the higher chance of having a PP. And I will be 35 on friday and this will be my 4th baby but my 6th pregnancy.
work wise , I'm not working right now but I was just in customer service (retail,restaurant ) I was trained as a chef and was in restaurant management before.
Its so weird to be able to feel the baby already but it freaks me out because some days the baby is so active and then days like today I barely feel anything. I am just trying not to stress about it yet because it's so early to feel consistent movement.
And ICECREAM!!! yumm I had blueberry yogurt and Cookie dough yesterday


----------



## Krippy

Hope the placenta moves for you Crystal. But if it doesn't I will be having a c-section with you. Not very excited about the healing and recovery that goes along with it but will be happy just have this bubs here safe and sound.

Oooohhh decorating Lauren...that sounds like fun! And a somersaults...it is so much fun when a little one figures out they can do something and they are just so proud. Love it! 

Hey Lis...I have missed chatting too! I have been kind of keeping my distance from BnB but now that the first tri is over I am feeling better. It was so hard reading all of the sad stories with other women and it was making me paranoid. DH hasn't cooked me anything really yummy bc he has been working tooooo much! We are on holidays starting on Saturday and my brother and his family are coming to visit so I am really excited to hang out with their kiddies and have some fun. And of course Dh will prob cook some good food! :)

Jess....GL at you gender scan tomorrow! Hope it is still a girl for you doll! We have changed our minds and decided to stay team yellow...at least that is what I have decided this week. lol we will see if I change my mind!

Liz...The swollen, achey feeling is the worst. Pretty soon you will have your babe with you and it will all seem so worth it. I was glad that I had a vaginal birth with RJ...it was worth all the pain. Wish I could do it again...Maybe I will have a tiny baby this time. lol

Kim...good to hear from you! I hope that AF comes soon and puts you out of your misery waiting for it to come back. And then you can join Leese, Rach, and Mel on the TTC train. I agree with Jess...All of you will be preggo by xmas! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren i cant believe ur 37 i swear to god u look fabulous!! I honestly would of given u 25 for realz.

Crystal completly normal for movements it s the exact se for me somedays it seems like it s non stop and others beany is a bit more quiet. My dr says practicly all babies at this stage do the same thing sooooo no worries u r normal lol.

It s so weird i have the most bizzare sleepy moments! 1 min im lying on the couch half asleep and then poof huge energy workout boost freakyyyy


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhh Kris my gender scan is only next week booo i wish it was tOmorrow! The wait is so zzzzzzz lolol


----------



## Krippy

Oh I thought it was tomorrow...I got confused! Preggo brain for sure...and now I have these wicked headaches but I think it is bc of my sinuses.


----------



## crystalclaro

yea Lauren looks younger than 37 thats for sure, I get the same thing Jessy, exhausted and then the burst of energy, the burst usually happens at night and the exhaustion in the afternoon. thanks for the input on movement it made me feel better :) actually I cried when I read your little one does the same thing!! ( hormones) lol
Kris I'm like you I try to avoid a lot of things on line because somehow I always stumble upon the negative stuff and I get really paranoid!!!
I rented a doppler today because of the paranoia:dohh: I will only keep it for a month I guess , once I can feel the baby move consistently I will return it. I hade a mini break down today :blush:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls

HOLY FUKING SHIT I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!!!!! 12dpo omg.holy shit balls idk what to think, trying to stay calm omgg


----------



## MrsMoo72

Holy shit balls congrats Lisa yaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyy!!! So happy for you babe :-D


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks em how r u girl

Im in shock like wasnt expecting this at all...gotta call dr today start betas!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Lisa! Are you calling your Dr. for blood work???


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL posted at the same time!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace. Yea def im sure he will have me come in right away..im so happy but very scared. I hope all the vitamins baby aspirin and progesterone is my answer to carrying my little rainbow!!! Ahh


----------



## lauren10

Lisa!!!!!! holy shit balls is right....that's so awesome! Congratulations!!!! 

Positive and calm thoughts......don't stress...everything will be perfect!! xoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lauren...i cant believe it ..im in shock...im excited nervous so many emotions...ah!!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Leese !!!!! I'm crying b/c I'm soooo excited for you! Congrats girlie!!!! Enjoy every moment!


----------



## keepthefaithx

awww kim thank you so much sweeti, i really feel this is gotta be the start of a bunch of bfps, i pray for us ALL the time....

where are you at in ur cycle now kim?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i forgot how every twing and blah blah feels...so i guess im 3 w 4 days...ah..crazyness, my dr opens at 1 today. i was guna get drunk tongiht thank god i tested im goin to manhattan w 3 girl friends for like a girls night, my lower belly is a little tight feeling and i feel like minor af cramps, very very mild tho..well see!


----------



## themarshas

YAYAYYYYYYYY! Congratulations!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Leeesseee :cloud9: soooo happy for you girlie!!!


----------



## babydust818

Yay Lisa!!! That is awesome. Guess you will get your Valentine baby afterall :hugs: any pics of that BFP?! I love looking at them!


----------



## jessy1101

Soooo freakin happy for ya Leese we're gonna be mommies together just like i've been promissing u for almost a year now!!! Def post a pic we wanna see that BFP!

Happy hump day to all! It's even more humpalicious now that Leese got a nice BFP! How is everyone??

It's gorgeous and sunny here and i'm happy happy happy!!


----------



## jessy1101

Just changed the BFP number to 15! Keep em coming girlies i think this is gonna be another bfp streak for the summer hiihiii


----------



## Krippy

What wonderful news to wake up to Leese! I am so happy for you doll! You deserve it! I want to see pics of that BFP hun! :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

CONGRATS to that holly shit balls BFP! :D:D:D


----------



## jessy1101

We want a PIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Mhhhmmmmm...for some strange reason i now want to eat some sweet potatoes..no idea why LOLOL ;) ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Jessy sweet potatoe fry's from the works!!!!! mmmmmmmmm better yet that whole party platter with the fry's and onion rings too!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank you all so much!!! Love you all!!!!!!!!

I took a pic my camera phone sucks you like cant even tell

but ill post of pic of some random girls test like what it looks like....lol

ABOUT LIKE THIS..
 



Attached Files:







12DPO.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa sooo exciting babe :) Few more hours to get to ur Dr sweetie?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i texted my dr he said to come in tmaro at 12!!

im seeing him and getting a blood test. im like trying to stay calm but its so wierd...ahhh lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- wasn't it last month that you had a crazy early period??? Same thing happened to me the month before my BFP, Only had a 7 day LP and was pissed, then bam next month +hpt!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeaahh!!! we both had a 21 day cycle remember..lol how weird.

i just wanna see the test getting darker and darker and beta goin up and up then ill be able to breath lol


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LOL Jessy sweet potatoe fry's from the works!!!!! mmmmmmmmm better yet that whole party platter with the fry's and onion rings too!!!!!! :cloud9:

Yessssssssssssss!!! OMG i totaly want The Works now! The burgers and just....the food from there in general LOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

Pfff Leese that'S a super freakin obvious BFP on that test!!!! I know u had neg at 10dpo so me thinks it was just a late implanter. Perfectly normal...probably implanted around 9dpo which is excellent!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Omg Lisa cant believe how dark it is yet 2 days ago was negative. Funny how our body work...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thats not my exact pic, but pretty much it looks like that- i couldnt put my exact pic bc my phone sucks maybe a very little bit lighter not much tho!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I took a test 11dpo completely negative so i hope that means its like going up good the levels...


----------



## keepthefaithx

maybe a little lighter....


----------



## jessy1101

That's a great line tho from being bfn to bfp the next day. Take another tomorrow morning and there will be an even darker line for sure.


----------



## keepthefaithx

AHH i hope jess...im like scared to even take one tommorow.. :(


----------



## lauren10

rach you had a short cycle last one too, right??!!! hopefully that's a trend here! 

mmm, jessy sweet pots are sooo good for you. eat the skin too!! sweet potato fries are the best.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> rach you had a short cycle last one too, right??!!! hopefully that's a trend here!
> 
> mmm, jessy sweet pots are sooo good for you. eat the skin too!! sweet potato fries are the best.

Especialy with chipotle dip!!


----------



## jessy1101

Soooo let's have some fun and have a super dee duper topic of the day!!

Today's ultra uberly fab topic: What is the most embarrasing thing that has happend to you while being drunk? And as an extra bonus add on to this: What is the most embarassing position you have either woken up from next morning OR what would be the most embarassing position you could imagine being in while waking up next morning???


----------



## Rainbowbeany

lauren10 said:


> rach you had a short cycle last one too, right??!!! hopefully that's a trend here!
> 
> mmm, jessy sweet pots are sooo good for you. eat the skin too!! sweet potato fries are the best.

Funny cause last cycle was a short one and that rarely happens. I always have 14 day LP and last one started spotting at 11 and af came at 12. Hope short cycles are a good thang....


----------



## lauren10

oh god. when I'm drunk NOTHING embarrasses me!!! i can act like a total fool and I think it's great, and am totally jaded and think it's great the next day too. 

A good story though is my friend and her bf in high school both passed out while buck naked having sex in the basement of his parents house. The two of them woke up in the same position (her on top of him) in the morning, but someone had put a blanket on top of them. (it was his mom!!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach how are you doing w your cycle hunni?

the most embarrasing thing i did when i was drunk hm..

at a party a while back i drank like the whole liquour set up at a bbq. and i started dancing like all sexy w friends and i FARTED LMAO LOL i really dont get embarrased but it was hysterical LMAO!


----------



## lauren10

Rainbowbeany said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> rach you had a short cycle last one too, right??!!! hopefully that's a trend here!
> 
> mmm, jessy sweet pots are sooo good for you. eat the skin too!! sweet potato fries are the best.
> 
> Funny cause last cycle was a short one and that rarely happens. I always have 14 day LP and last one started spotting at 11 and af came at 12. Hope short cycles are a good thang....Click to expand...

ohhh!!!! someone should check the lunar cycle or something...maybe there's something to it!! can't wait to see!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg weird short cycles, me and stace had before bfp's...

both of ours was 21 days..i hope its sign for you girls!! FXDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Im never drunk...I drink but as soon as I feel good I stop. The only time I was really drunk was at your wedding and you know the rest!lol...Apparently gropped each other, took my top off and the servers were having to come get their tip that I placed in between the boob crack! Yeah what happens in mexico stays in mexico! Oh and Df and I tried to get our groove on in the public bathroom but my stomach was sooo queasy...You know when you actually hear the ''bloop bloop'' your stomach makes while moving!

Next day I met someone really nice who was with me the whole day to make sure I was alright....The toilet!


----------



## lauren10

oh yeah...I just remembered. the VERY first time I got drunk in grade 9...I had 2 beers and a couple of nips of sambuvca and was completely trashed...we were partying in the woods, and the cops busted in on us. Instead of running like everyone else, I dove under the leaves and started covering myself, telling my friend "get down!". All the while the cops were watching me, shining their flashlight on me, asking my friend....."What is she doing???" She convinced me to get up and we proceeded to run away - and I pretty much puked the rest of the night and the next day. 

That was pretty funny. good times!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> rach how are you doing w your cycle hunni?
> 
> the most embarrasing thing i did when i was drunk hm..
> 
> at a party a while back i drank like the whole liquour set up at a bbq. and i started dancing like all sexy w friends and i FARTED LMAO LOL i really dont get embarrased but it was hysterical LMAO!

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAH:haha:


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Wow I just remembered a time when I was 15 when a friend and I lied to our parents and told them we were at each others place: when we were at a friends getting drunk and smoked pot.

Well our parents caught us in the lies when they ran into each other that night and called us on our cellphones and asked us where we were so they could come pick us up! We did not even remember where or how to tell them so we started running a FREAKING long road that is super high and goes downhill (chemin des terres Jess)...Yeah try that while drunk and high and laughing while your parents scream at you on the phone...

I lost my nintendo rights after that...hihi


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hahahahhahh mel omg too funny

drunk stories are fun to hear


----------



## jessy1101

Crap i've had such embarassing drunk stories it's not funny.

At my wedding in mexico tho that was terrible. I was so drunk i had to get dragged to our room by 4 people..which i dont remember..then they proceed to take the most ridiculous pictures of me with them while i was throwing up in a garbage can or just passed out on the bed. Mel at one point was on top of me i was completly passed out. I had no clue they even took pictures until we got home and i started loading everything from my camera and saw that. I was like holy shit WTF???????????????????


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, you guys must think I am a prude, but I have never been drunk. I was big into sports in HS, and if we got caught drinking we would get kicked off of the team. Then I had DS when I was 20, so by the time I turned 21, I was taking care of an infant, not getting plastered! I know my limit though and stop before I have too much. I have never puked from drinking either ;) So i guess I am no fun, LOL.


----------



## babydust818

lauren10 said:


> oh yeah...I just remembered. the VERY first time I got drunk in grade 9...I had 2 beers and a couple of nips of sambuvca and was completely trashed...we were partying in the woods, and the cops busted in on us. Instead of running like everyone else, I dove under the leaves and started covering myself, telling my friend "get down!". All the while the cops were watching me, shining their flashlight on me, asking my friend....."What is she doing???" She convinced me to get up and we proceeded to run away - and I pretty much puked the rest of the night and the next day.
> 
> That was pretty funny. good times!

lmfao i just pictured that whole thing in my mind and just lost it. OMG would have loved to of saw it.

Most embarassing thing when i was drunk? I always do stupid things, but one thing that i did that i REALLY wished i didn't was.. i was at my sisters best friends wedding and WOULD NOT STOP DANCING. Like i felt like Bernie in Weekend at Bernies. Everytime i heard music i was up. So, basically i danced 3 hours straight and they have it ALL on video. I am scared to death to watch it. I refuse to but i guess everyone cracks up when they see it. I remember i was dropping it low and couldn't even get back up. Had to have Andrew pick me up. OH and my dad was drunk as well and started dancing with the DJs speaker LOL. 

One time Andrew and i were having sex and he was on top and after he finished he rested his head on my chest and fell asleep inside of me. He wasn't even drinking and neither was i!! I could feel his pecker just shriving up inside of me. It was such a weird feeling but so awesome at the same time LOL.


----------



## babydust818

I am such a loud mouth when i'm drunk. Went to the beach this past Sunday and was drunk before i even got there. I remember 2 people arguing and fighting and this woman was inbetween them with a cigarette in her mouth yelling "GET YOUR ASS IN THE CAR. YOU'RE NOT GOING TO HIT HIM". I yelled back "SHUT UP NO ONE WANTS TO HEAR THIS. THERE'S LITTLE KIDS ALL OVER THIS PLACE AND I'M SURE THEIR PARENTS DON'T APPRECIATE THE CUSSING". The lady looked at me and gave me the shittiest look and then they kept yelling at eachother so i was like "YOU AREN'T GOING TO DO ANYTHING ANYWAYS JUST GET IN THE CAR AND SHUT UP". Then i started laughing hysterically and went to swim! Don't know how i didn't drown while drinking.


----------



## keepthefaithx

ahhhhhaaha too funny girls.

we wont even talk about high stories...LMAO, they are much worse


----------



## lauren10

haha...these are great stories! Getting caught on video might be the worst. When you're sober and see yourself drunk, you can't believe that's you!!

Stacie that's probably a good thing! I got drunk too many times for way too many years, I'm surprised my liver held up! 

I keep remembering stories now. My bad mushroom trip was clearly my best-worst story ever. it was my second year in university. I ate too many at a concert, freaked out...called my DAD to come pick me up...fessed up to my parents for NO REASON that I was tripping, and spent the rest of the night with them telling them everything I was feeling. And that I knew the meaning of God and the universe and was so much smarter than everybody...but yet couldn't explain any of it. There was a lot of eye rolling on their part. hahahahaahahaha...i'm such a loser!!!! that was the last time I ever touched any drugs like that!!! (except for weed, ya know). My kids will never know any of this.


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> ahhhhhaaha too funny girls.
> 
> we wont even talk about high stories...LMAO, they are much worse

ohhh those are good too...tell us some!


----------



## themarshas

HAHAHA all these stories are fantastic... I have mannnnnyyyy mannnnyyyy drunk stories. I'm kinda an embarrassment when drunk but ohhh well. Hmmm... my drinking didn't start until college. I was such a good kid in High School- Straight As, ideal boyfriend (now the hubby), captain of the field hockey team, captain of the track team, had a job, involved in everything, on student counsel ect ect, no wonder I got a great scholarship to college... my best friends and I were all the top 10 in our class. We were talking about high school not too long ago and we were all like what the hell were we thinking!??! We could have gotten away with murder by the time senior year rolled around and no one would have said a thing. We had a good time but we were clean and sober at all times haha. Which is weird because I come from a family of party-ers (at the age of 10 it is acceptable to be drinking at family parties and by the age of 19 if you aren't drunk at family events people worry about you and try to force alcohol on you- as long as you aren't driving). 

And then I went to college--- by Christmas we were getting drunk every weekend (thanks to my older sister who supplied). The first time we got drunk (I had a pretty set group of friends from college day 1 through the current day and my stories usually involve them, hence the "We") we threatened the life of my roomate who was adamently opposed to drinking and tried to dump our Captain Morgan down the drain. That's also when the night I made out with a friend (a girl- horrible experience btw)... but it wasn't until senior year of college that drinking was/ we were much more entertaining. For my roomates 21 we went out for drinks, then dinner (with drinks), then met a group of random 40+ year old men who paid our way into a bar and proceeded to buy us drinks for 4 hours straight. Needless to say, I don't remember much of the evening after dinner. Apparently it was a good time though. I only know what happened because of the photos on my camera. Apparently my roomate jumped out of a pedi cab and proceeded to make out with a random man on the street, then jumped back in and attacked our pedi cab driver who was more than willing to accept. All while the rest of us in the group sang love songs for them to bump and grind to... ohhh good times! Most of the time when I'm drunk I just slowly lose my clothing and dance like a fool.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg liz...hahahah


----------



## lauren10

Lisa........you're pregnant. 

!!!!


----------



## babydust818

LOL omg Liz. Thank God that wasn't you kissing the random men on the street and cab driver, right?! GEESH! I would have died. I am like such a creep when it comes to kissing someone i don't know. Like last summer i got SO drunk and this guy i barely know kept feeding me drinks. Then gave me his jack daniels bottle and i drank right off it after him. When i realized what i done i ran into the bathroom, brushed my teeth and seriously swallowed mouthwash. I am so afraid of catching something lmao. I am mentally fucked.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lauren...!!

Im still in shock..lol

its crazyyyyy i cant wait til beta!!!

My only like symptom really is im freakin tired and i have mild af crampies but i am extra tired. And im supposed to go to city tonight i cant cancel bc my friends would be like wtf. Bc out of the 4 girls i only told 1 i got my bfp. But i really dont feel like staying out late, and they are guna be drunk and im guna like fall asleep...lmao i wish i could be like nah...hahha but cant!!


----------



## lauren10

just go and say you have a headache so it probably wont' be a long night!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

lauren10 said:


> haha...these are great stories! Getting caught on video might be the worst. When you're sober and see yourself drunk, you can't believe that's you!!
> 
> Stacie that's probably a good thing! I got drunk too many times for way too many years, I'm surprised my liver held up!
> 
> I keep remembering stories now. My bad mushroom trip was clearly my best-worst story ever. it was my second year in university. I ate too many at a concert, freaked out...called my DAD to come pick me up...fessed up to my parents for NO REASON that I was tripping, and spent the rest of the night with them telling them everything I was feeling. And that I knew the meaning of God and the universe and was so much smarter than everybody...but yet couldn't explain any of it. There was a lot of eye rolling on their part. hahahahaahahaha...i'm such a loser!!!! that was the last time I ever touched any drugs like that!!! (except for weed, ya know). My kids will never know any of this.

I tried ecstacy (E) maybe three times but the first was the worst. All those heightened senses: me friend and I kept walking arround a table while talking cause we just had to move and all the while touching ourselves (I mean I was touching my OWN arms and stomach and all cause it felt different: we were NOT touching each other lol). My sister was there and says we were walking arround so fast we gave au nausea...We did that for 4 hours!lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

i was scared to try that idk why..., i did shrooms tho, ahh..lol that was an experience

but i smoked pot ALOT it was like my favorite thing to do..omg..prob from 10-12 grade, then i stopped, i havent smoked in a while, but somtimes want to ...hahahha

i was so stupid, i used to drive around w my friends smoking a blunt drinking, like i thought it i was invincable...i look back im like omg..

i remember a while ago, my frineds were going to a club, and that night im like ehh i really dont wanna go out, they were begging me, and im like honestly no im just not in the mood. i get a phone call at 4am from my friend saying that my other friend bashed her car into a telephone poll got reallly hurt & injured everyone in the car, all drunk and high, and the crazy thing is. i was the smallest so i would have sat on the center consol thing, i would have went right thru the window..i always think of that and get the chills...ahh

the last time i got really high we made a gravity bong used my friends bath tub i like apprently turned green and walked up and down the block and my friends house just sayin uhhhh...uhhh....uhh.....LMAO


----------



## babydust818

I've smoked weed before.. never have done ecstasy or shrooms though lol. I've taken pain pills and methadone pills. Goodness gracious did the methadone pills make me ill. I threw up the whole entire day and just slept for prob 15 hrs. Cray


----------



## themarshas

Being my good-two-shoes self I really haven't had too much experience in the drug world. I've only tried pot once and it wasn't a very exciting experience and I've never even smoked a cigarette. I did smoke part a cigar once on spring break and the next day I woke up with giant swollen lips- apparently I was allergic to the paper/leaves. Clearly God was smitting me for trying a drug for the first time. I do have several friends who were/are pot dealers. It paid their way through college and they rarely actually did the drugs so whatever I guess. I also worked in a pharmacy that regular drug testing so yea... even pot never seemed like the greatest idea. Plus, my mother would die if she thought that I ignored her daily lecture on not doing drugs. I would nevvvvvvvvvver drink and drive or do a drug and drive and I'm that annoying friend who steals your keys and runs away with them if you even try (even if I'm drunk). I've lost 2 very good friends in car accidents caused by other people drunk driving. And my father lost his licence about 12 years ago (perminently) for too many DUIs. You have to take into account that my father was an alcoholic and is to this day a chain smoker. His problems split my family apart when I was a child and although he's been sober for 10 years there's always a chance of relapsing. My mother is an extreme asthmatic who up until 2 years ago never drank anything in her life (because she used to have to babysit my father). Clearly I decided to follow my mothers foot steps.


----------



## jessy1101

I've played around with the fun stuff before like weed and hash and shrooms and pills. But never done anything like acide or coke or scary stuff. I've trip out and had lows lolol.

The most hilarious was when DH and I went to Amsterdam and i had the strongest pot brownies in my life. I started freaking out saying we we're on the way to the airport and we would get deported and ahhh...i was almost screetching running all over the place. Scary shizz y'all.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

themarshas said:


> Being my good-two-shoes self I really haven't had too much experience in the drug world. I've only tried pot once and it wasn't a very exciting experience and I've never even smoked a cigarette. I did smoke part a cigar once on spring break and the next day I woke up with giant swollen lips- apparently I was allergic to the paper/leaves. Clearly God was smitting me for trying a drug for the first time. I do have several friends who were/are pot dealers. It paid their way through college and they rarely actually did the drugs so whatever I guess. I also worked in a pharmacy that regular drug testing so yea... even pot never seemed like the greatest idea. Plus, my mother would die if she thought that I ignored her daily lecture on not doing drugs. I would nevvvvvvvvvver drink and drive or do a drug and drive and I'm that annoying friend who steals your keys and runs away with them if you even try (even if I'm drunk). I've lost 2 very good friends in car accidents caused by other people drunk driving. And my father lost his licence about 12 years ago (perminently) for too many DUIs. You have to take into account that my father was an alcoholic and is to this day a chain smoker. His problems split my family apart when I was a child and although he's been sober for 10 years there's always a chance of relapsing. My mother is an extreme asthmatic who up until 2 years ago never drank anything in her life (because she used to have to babysit my father). Clearly I decided to follow my mothers foot steps.

I like to have a good time but like you I want it to stay a good time: not an hospital room time or waiting in emergency or police station time. I always steal the keys and lecture people if they're gonna drink and drive...Haha mabe we're party poopers but better party pooper than dead.


----------



## jkb11

I chose to not put myself in a situation where I don't have control of my actions. Unfortunately I have had the experience of it changing people's lives that I love and just made the decision that I wouldn't let that be me early on. But trust me there have been times when I have felt like I really would love to be trashed;) one funny thing tho, I have always hated the way. Cigarettes have smelt but when I was preggo with ds I loved to smell them! 

I finished the provera today! Yay this has been the longest 10 days ever! Come on af! I'm so ready to try again! So I'm going to schedule an appointment for my yearly physical at the ob/gyn. (with my new insurance) and I'm going to beg and plead for any help Ttc he can offer!!!! Since I am not suppose to get any fertility treatment til 1 yr into this job. So this is my question for y'all. Do you think I would be best to schedule my appt on cd 21 and beg to have my blood progesterone drawn or schedule it for around cd16 ( thinking this is when I should ovulate around) and beg for an ultra sound to check and see follicles??? I'm sure he will probably turn me down but I am going to beg and plead! I know he can code his way around the real reason for my testing!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> hey girls
> 
> HOLY FUKING SHIT I GOT MY BFP TODAY!!!!!!!! 12dpo omg.holy shit balls idk what to think, trying to stay calm omgg

OMG!!!!! awesome news !!! congrats !!


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> I've played around with the fun stuff before like weed and hash and shrooms and pills. But never done anything like acide or coke or scary stuff. I've trip out and had lows lolol.
> 
> The most hilarious was when DH and I went to Amsterdam and i had the strongest pot brownies in my life. I started freaking out saying we we're on the way to the airport and we would get deported and ahhh...i was almost screetching running all over the place. Scary shizz y'all.

hahaha I hate pot brownies!!! 
I was with my friend one day who smokes pot like all day long everyday !!! well I'm diabetic and my blood sugar was dangerously low and all he had in the truck was pot brownies but told me they were pretty mild, so I scoffed down a whole brownie while he drove to the nearest drive though, before we even got to order the brownie hit me like a ton of bricks and for the life of me I could not figure out why we were asking a giant box for food!!! the high lasted for 48 hrs!!! I was laying on my couch and I couldn't feel my body and I was freaking out because I was worried about calling 911 and explaining that I couldn't remember how to breath!!! lol I ate a brownie one other time because I helped my best friend make them but I ate only a small little piece and it had the same effect as the first brownie so NEVER again will eat brownies with weed in them!!! actually I won't even smoke pot ever again in my life... makes me high for days !! not cool!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

crystalclaro said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> I've played around with the fun stuff before like weed and hash and shrooms and pills. But never done anything like acide or coke or scary stuff. I've trip out and had lows lolol.
> 
> The most hilarious was when DH and I went to Amsterdam and i had the strongest pot brownies in my life. I started freaking out saying we we're on the way to the airport and we would get deported and ahhh...i was almost screetching running all over the place. Scary shizz y'all.
> 
> hahaha I hate pot brownies!!!
> I was with my friend one day who smokes pot like all day long everyday !!! well I'm diabetic and my blood sugar was dangerously low and all he had in the truck was pot brownies but told me they were pretty mild, so I scoffed down a whole brownie while he drove to the nearest drive though, before we even got to order the brownie hit me like a ton of bricks and for the life of me I could not figure out why we were asking a giant box for food!!! the high lasted for 48 hrs!!! I was laying on my couch and I couldn't feel my body and I was freaking out because I was worried about calling 911 and explaining that I couldn't remember how to breath!!! lol I ate a brownie one other time because I helped my best friend make them but I ate only a small little piece and it had the same effect as the first brownie so NEVER again will eat brownies with weed in them!!! actually I won't even smoke pot ever again in my life... makes me high for days !! not cool!!Click to expand...

Brownies have the same effect on me...no matter the quantity of pot. When I used to smoke it there was a good buzz and everything was good--" but eating them: Jeez feel like Im bad tripping.


----------



## babydust818

i want some brownies now... but the plain kind haahah! mmm nice and warm in a sundae dish with vanilla ice cream on top with whipped cream and a cherry and fudge drizzle.


----------



## crystalclaro

yea I am craving ice cream !!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls good morning

I just poas and its def getting darker..good sign for now..thank the lord. Got my blood work at 13 today

I had 2 slices of pizza ice cream and a garlic knot lastnight. On the train i was like ugh i felt icky too much food hahah

Im nervous for the beta still.aahhh!

Xo


----------



## lauren10

good Lisa!! :) 

I never tried pot brownies. Funniest thing ever though is that 911 call that the cop from Michigan (i think it was) made after he and his wife ate a whole pan of pot brownies from pot he stole from the station. He was like, "My wife is laying on the ground in front of me, barely breathing. I think we're dying. I think we're dead, I really do." They were fine, but he got into some trouble!! www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrZLc9lqQM0

It was funny because my group of friends were very good students and into sports, but we were also very reckless with drinking and smoking when driving. So terrible...we are for sure lucky to be alive...and it horrifies me that I'm going to have 2 teens to worry about someday!!! 

Kimberly - which test will give you something to work with? Is there anything you can do on your own knowing the result of either your progesterone or follicles?


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> I chose to not put myself in a situation where I don't have control of my actions. Unfortunately I have had the experience of it changing people's lives that I love and just made the decision that I wouldn't let that be me early on. But trust me there have been times when I have felt like I really would love to be trashed;) one funny thing tho, I have always hated the way. Cigarettes have smelt but when I was preggo with ds I loved to smell them!
> 
> I finished the provera today! Yay this has been the longest 10 days ever! Come on af! I'm so ready to try again! So I'm going to schedule an appointment for my yearly physical at the ob/gyn. (with my new insurance) and I'm going to beg and plead for any help Ttc he can offer!!!! Since I am not suppose to get any fertility treatment til 1 yr into this job. So this is my question for y'all. Do you think I would be best to schedule my appt on cd 21 and beg to have my blood progesterone drawn or schedule it for around cd16 ( thinking this is when I should ovulate around) and beg for an ultra sound to check and see follicles??? I'm sure he will probably turn me down but I am going to beg and plead! I know he can code his way around the real reason for my testing!

Hmmm, I would pick the blood test, probably because I would think he would give in to a blood test sooner than the ultrasound (although I don't know your Dr. at all, so it is just a guess from my experiences with a Dr.). I don't understand why they wouldn't be able to give you a prescription for clomid just based on your cycle history and the fact that you needed it with your son (right?). You wouldn't have to get the clomid through your insurance (mine doesn't cover it and when I was talking to someone who took it, it isn't expensive correct?). I would beg your Dr. for a prescription for a couple months worth. Furthermore, many of the testing can be billed under diagnostic reasons rather than fertility reasons. I would check with your Dr. office, they may be able to work with you so you don't have to wait so long. I mean the fact that you have irregular cycles could warrent blood testing without any fertility issues even mentioned.


----------



## NewbieLisette

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey girls good morning
> 
> I just poas and its def getting darker..good sign for now..thank the lord. Got my blood work at 13 today
> 
> I had 2 slices of pizza ice cream and a garlic knot lastnight. On the train i was like ugh i felt icky too much food hahah
> 
> Im nervous for the beta still.aahhh!
> 
> Xo

Lisa baby :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jkb11

Well Im sure the blood test would be easier to convince him to do but I think I can get him to do the us just b/c that is the one thing my RE never did. He diagnosed me based on my blood results. The ultrasound could be explained by saying that they are just verifying that I have cysts on my ovaries. I actually never had to take anything to conceive ds. He was an accident;) but that was when I was 20 and a size 4. I'm a size 10 now ugh! I am going to beg for the script for the clomid but I'm just not sure how the insurance will play into covering the pregnancy. We'll see. Honestly I don't mind paying for it at this point I have already invested so much in O test and hcg test and dr bills it really doesn't matter. Lol. 
Lauren - if nothing else the progesterone will tell me if I O with the clomid but the US will let me know what I have to work with;). 


Lisa---- yay!!!! For the darker test!!! 


Twinkie210 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> I chose to not put myself in a situation where I don't have control of my actions. Unfortunately I have had the experience of it changing people's lives that I love and just made the decision that I wouldn't let that be me early on. But trust me there have been times when I have felt like I really would love to be trashed;) one funny thing tho, I have always hated the way. Cigarettes have smelt but when I was preggo with ds I loved to smell them!
> 
> I finished the provera today! Yay this has been the longest 10 days ever! Come on af! I'm so ready to try again! So I'm going to schedule an appointment for my yearly physical at the ob/gyn. (with my new insurance) and I'm going to beg and plead for any help Ttc he can offer!!!! Since I am not suppose to get any fertility treatment til 1 yr into this job. So this is my question for y'all. Do you think I would be best to schedule my appt on cd 21 and beg to have my blood progesterone drawn or schedule it for around cd16 ( thinking this is when I should ovulate around) and beg for an ultra sound to check and see follicles??? I'm sure he will probably turn me down but I am going to beg and plead! I know he can code his way around the real reason for my testing!
> 
> Hmmm, I would pick the blood test, probably because I would think he would give in to a blood test sooner than the ultrasound (although I don't know your Dr. at all, so it is just a guess from my experiences with a Dr.). I don't understand why they wouldn't be able to give you a prescription for clomid just based on your cycle history and the fact that you needed it with your son (right?). You wouldn't have to get the clomid through your insurance (mine doesn't cover it and when I was talking to someone who took it, it isn't expensive correct?). I would beg your Dr. for a prescription for a couple months worth. Furthermore, many of the testing can be billed under diagnostic reasons rather than fertility reasons. I would check with your Dr. office, they may be able to work with you so you don't have to wait so long. I mean the fact that you have irregular cycles could warrent blood testing without any fertility issues even mentioned.Click to expand...


----------



## lauren10

so then the u/s would be more valuable info to you? so you'll know either way how your chances are looking? If so...try for that!! or both!! :) It's not fair you can't just get what you need.


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- I forgot that you were going to take the clomid this month, so maybe the U/S will be more helpful ;) Can your insurance really refuse to cover a pregnancy??? I would think that would be illegal. I understand fertility benefits not being covered, but obstetrical benefits shouldn't be questioned. Maybe I will do some google research... ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Kim the ultrasound could definetly give u more answers i think. And i dont see why they would give u more clomid dosses...Dr's can be so stoopid at times seriously.

Leese yay for darker tests!!! I think it's hilarious that u just looked at ur 10dpo and 11dpo tests and just noticed they we're positives loloil. Can u post pics of those???

How is all my chicas today? It's finaly freakin thursday...but i would feel even better if it was freakin friday instead! T-minus 1 week and a day for genetalia confirmation!! And seriously the dreams of it being a boy have not stopped...and i'm kinda sorta a bit convinced i'm team blue LOL. Thankfully not long to go to be able to find out.

I'm hoping they fucked up on the weather cuz they we're saying from today until sunday it was rain and thunder storms non stop..naturaly today it is gorgeous blue skies and starting to get hot like a freakin biatch..sooooo me hopes they we wrong and it will be a gorgeous weekend!! Does anyone have plans for father's day next week???


----------



## Krippy

OMG ladies...You have all been so busy!

LISA!!!! YOU ARE PREGNANT!!!! I want to see you ticker darling! 

I have had many drunk/high stories! I was quite the partying in my day! I once was at a club, got into a fight and knocked a girl out. Sent her flying backwards into the tables, got escorted out by the bouncers (who let me stop at coat check to get my jacket) and then proceeded to get sucker punched outside and broke my nose. That is just one of many crazy drunk stories that I have...So many to choose from! I could write a novel! lol

I don't have any advice Kim...But I hope that things get sorted out soon hun! 

Hope you all have a wonderful day! The sun is shining here and I woke up so happy today! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am leaving on vacay this evening!!!! I wish I could make this day go by faster. Plus there are a bunch of layoffs going on at work today. I think my job is safe, but hey if they want to send me home sooner, then that is sooner I will start my trip ;)

I think we are just hanging with my parents on Father's Day. I ordered DH an official "bag" game set (wooden so I figure the sucker is heavy, shipping notice said the box weights 48lbs) It should be here tomorrow, so my sis gets to lug it into my house for me, LOL. I am sure we will spend most of FD playing DH's new game, unless it is raining... pretty boring plans.


----------



## jkb11

Most insurance plans can't not cover the pregnancy but honestly I'm kinda scared they would have some way out of it. That seem to be the way my year has gone :/ I'm too scared to ask them straight out. I called one day and was trying to figure it out and the lady was pretty nasty about it. Anyways I
Kinda at a screw that kinda mood. 

Yay Jess! Almost gender time ! How exciting.


----------



## jessy1101

Ooohh and BTW Happy 35 weeks Lauren, 23 weeks Stace and 33 weeks Liz!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey ladies: How's everyone?

Leese....you didnt notice they were + at 10 and 11???? Post them, post them...

Kim definitly do the whole testing package if you can: if there is a problem the sooner you find out the better and if there are none then you'll have your peace of mind.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Ladies: Tough one:

Af is due on june 18th and father's day is June 17th. Im never one to want to test early, 'cause those stick scare the crap-holly-shit-balls out of me BUT since im feeling more optimistic these months (and its my mesina month) do you think I should take the chance and test the sunday and maybe be all disappointed or have a BFP and give a good fathers day to my Df and dad(grandpa to be)?!?!?

Urgh decisions decisions...


----------



## jessy1101

Rainbowbeany said:


> Ladies: Tough one:
> 
> Af is due on june 18th and father's day is June 17th. Im never one to want to test early, 'cause those stick scare the crap-holly-shit-balls out of me BUT since im feeling more optimistic these months (and its my mesina month) do you think I should take the chance and test the sunday and maybe be all disappointed or have a BFP and give a good fathers day to my Df and dad(grandpa to be)?!?!?
> 
> Urgh decisions decisions...

LOLOL omg u there u make things harder on yourself silly. Wait that sunday morning and see how u r feeling. U know spotting or nuttin or body wise if there are changes. Then if it looks good and still no type of AF in site then test! U honestly have nuttin to loose. And if it is a BFP then it would be an awsome fathers day!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> Most insurance plans can't not cover the pregnancy but honestly I'm kinda scared they would have some way out of it. That seem to be the way my year has gone :/ I'm too scared to ask them straight out. I called one day and was trying to figure it out and the lady was pretty nasty about it. Anyways I
> Kinda at a screw that kinda mood.
> 
> Yay Jess! Almost gender time ! How exciting.

That is what I thought. When I was pregnant with DS, I was in college and still on my parents insurance and they wouldn't cover my pregnancy, but that was because I was considered a "minor dependent". Every insurance policy I have had with me and my husband has always covered pregnancy, unless maybe if it was a preexisting condition.

Well let us know what you decide to do about your appt!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

jessy1101 said:


> Rainbowbeany said:
> 
> 
> Ladies: Tough one:
> 
> Af is due on june 18th and father's day is June 17th. Im never one to want to test early, 'cause those stick scare the crap-holly-shit-balls out of me BUT since im feeling more optimistic these months (and its my mesina month) do you think I should take the chance and test the sunday and maybe be all disappointed or have a BFP and give a good fathers day to my Df and dad(grandpa to be)?!?!?
> 
> Urgh decisions decisions...
> 
> LOLOL omg u there u make things harder on yourself silly. Wait that sunday morning and see how u r feeling. U know spotting or nuttin or body wise if there are changes. Then if it looks good and still no type of AF in site then test! U honestly have nuttin to loose. And if it is a BFP then it would be an awsome fathers day!Click to expand...

Yeah u right! Waiting and seeing how I feel that morning would be better...Ill go with the flow but my flow usually says ''Wait 'til Af is late'' lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Mel- I agree with Jess and see how you feel that day. I know seeing a BFN sucks, but that would be an awesome day for a BFP!


----------



## jessy1101

Aren't I just ohh so wise? LOL


----------



## jkb11

Ok so I called and the office I
Trying to go to had almost everything booked. But the dr that I want to see had a cancelation for June 25 th so I took that b/c if not next available was July 13 th. so I hope this fate was just meant to be.


----------



## jkb11

I agree too mel! Hope this is it got ya! How awesome would that be ?


----------



## babydust818

It's Friday's Eveeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hmmm.. we need a topic of the day.


----------



## themarshas

Hello all,
Had another midwife appointment this morning so I've been catching up at work since. It went well though, nothing exciting to report other than our little man is getting closer to where he's supposed to be for delivery. He appears to be kinda head down... Head down but on his side. So his spine is running along my left side with all his limbs sticking out and into my right side. So he still needs to roll over a bit more. But given his position he could go either way. He's got 2 more weeks to settle into a correct position otherwise they'll plan a csection date and monitor his movements every week and pray for him to move into the correct spot before the csection date. If he's anything like us he'll probably do the exact opposite of what we want... time will tell I guess. On another note, I took my measurements last night and was a little terrified. Since week 6 I've grown 4.5 inches in the boobs, 8 inches in the stomach, and 4 inches in my butt. All my measurements are about equal at 37.5" inches. Scary to think I once had a 29 inch waist... someday maybe it'll come back... I was also depressed because according to my scale I gained 3 lbs last week. Although the dr's office only had me up 1.5 lbs in 2 weeks which made my morning haha. It's the little things. Up about 21 lbs now. EEEEKKK.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey guys!! just got back from my 2 hour appt.

pee test positive!

blood was drawn gotta call tmaro-

he did an ultasound, he said he can def tell im preggo and my lining was excellent and no blood clots!!!!!!!!

he said for being how far along i am its perfect!!!!!! that was great news, couldnt have had a better visit.

im like 3 w 6 d he wants me back thurs next week ill be almost 5 getting another u/s hopes he can see more bc im SUPER early still!

ahhhh yay!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Kim that's good timing for the appt, right? 

Stacie have a BLAST in Florida!!!! so jealous. 

Kristin that is hilarious!!! you know I've been punched several times when I was drunk, but somehow never threw a punch! either my friends stepped in, or I was out numbered so I ran away...haha. had a couple of black eyes though. omg. and I'm such a nice girl, I swear!

Liz your body's just doing what it's supposed to!! you look great so I wouldn't worry about a thing! I gained over 30 pounds last time and lost it all no problem.I'm looking like I'll be about 30 or so this time too. I was hoping for 25 but I guess that's not me!! (and I didn't try too hard!) 

jessy so excited for your gender scan! woot! i think peeny too.

Mel, I don't know! I would test b/c I'm obsessed. I'm one that rather know for sure about anything and everything even if it's not positive...rather than not know. so impatient!! if you have the will power to hold off maybe you should! 

so glad it's friday tomorrow. only 3 weeks left of work!!


----------



## lauren10

:happydance: awesome news Lisa!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

_*cookie dough ice cream anyone?!*_


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> hey guys!! just got back from my 2 hour appt.
> 
> pee test positive!
> 
> blood was drawn gotta call tmaro-
> 
> he did an ultasound, he said he can def tell im preggo and my lining was excellent and no blood clots!!!!!!!!
> 
> he said for being how far along i am its perfect!!!!!! that was great news, couldnt have had a better visit.
> 
> im like 3 w 6 d he wants me back thurs next week ill be almost 5 getting another u/s hopes he can see more bc im SUPER early still!
> 
> ahhhh yay!!!!!!

Its great! Start taking your 4 week belly pics right now and every 4 weeks after that...and post them without us having to push you to your breaking point (hein Jess!!!)lol


----------



## jessy1101

Liz seriously ur on perfect target weight gain wise. It's absolutly normal and necessary for the baby. Plus once u give birth alot will come off no prob. I wouldnt stress about it i think u look fab!

Lauren i just wuv u bunches and bunches. Just wanted to say that lol dunno why..hormones i guess!

Mel n'uh huh homemade tiramisu cake!! I love it it's one of my fav deserts and i havent had any in ages!!

Leese u go girl!!! That beany is totaly here to stay sweety!!

Stace omgggg r u officialy on vacation time now??????


----------



## Krippy

Love the ticker Leese! Glad your appt went well!

I am a nice girl too Jess...The silly thing my friend started the fight and I was just backing here up. She also ended up falling down and didn't take or throw a punch. I was sooooo pissed!

You are a great role model Liz for weight gain...congrats girl!

Happy 35 weeks Lauren! So close...I am so ready to see pics of your LO

Mel...I wouldn't be able to resist not testing. Do what feels right for you doll!

Hi Kim, Rach, Em, and Lisette!

Got some bump pics for you ladies! 12.6 weeks for me today!~ :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12.6 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5









12.6 weeks 2.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Krippy

Oh and Stace!!! Have a fantabulous holiday!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks so much girls xoxoxoxoxo

i added tickers...i couldnt help myself..lol

ahh!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg kris so cuteeeeeeee<3


----------



## jessy1101

Hiiihii Leese u took the silly week by week one like me ticker wise! It's the freakin best!

Kris u look awsome hunny!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I know. I actually clicked on yours bc i wanted the 2 you had..hahaha

i hope i can keep these tickers for longggggggggg time!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

OMG fabtastic belly!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I know. I actually clicked on yours bc i wanted the 2 you had..hahaha
> 
> i hope i can keep these tickers for longggggggggg time!

LOL ahhhh we just like the same things huh Leese?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

ya jess..duhhhhhhh
:)

anyone have fun weekend plans?


----------



## jessy1101

So far i've got my mom's bday dinner sat night but that's about it. It's impossible to plan fun filled outings when they are announcing a shit load of rain. If we dont get anything we'll be spending as much freakin time as possible outside! 

I'm more looking forward to next weekend when we have the gender scan and register and...SHOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP lolol


----------



## themarshas

Ahhh Cute Belly!

Lisa- YAAAYYY!!! Glad to hear everything went so well and awesome that you got an u/s already and have another already scheduled. They are so exciting! 

No fun weekend plans... My Dh's little brother graduates from high school on Saturday so we have that in the morning then we have his cousin's high school graduation party in the afternoon. They are 3 hours apart... so mostly the day will consist of sitting in the car or at a graduation. Boooo. Sunday who knows. Hopefully it's as nice as they are calling for and we can lay at the beach


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks liz. Im like nervous tho but i am trying to be strong and know everything will be okay! Im on my extra vitamins and meds i should be okay i really think so----

i have to get blood work sat. The only available apt is 7 freaking 45 am!!! Sucks asssss and its like 30 mins away ...lol

i have my nieces recital sat & my newphews soccer game sunday, then sleeping all day..hahah

jess- thats like so freakin exciting...awsome girl xo


----------



## jkb11

Cute belly Kristin! 
Leese- so your waiting to tell df til fathers day!?!? How are you planning on breaking the news.


----------



## jessy1101

Leese ur gonna b fine! This beany is here to stick for damn sure.


----------



## keepthefaithx

THANKS GUYS

I told my mom dad, sister & sister in laws & 3 close friends, everyone else will know after my 12 week scan comes back great...lol

i cant wait to see a baby on the screen you have no ideaaaaaa!


----------



## jkb11

Lauren- I'm thinking it's will be somewhere around my cd 16-17 which I'm guessing is around where O where happen. So maybe he will do an ultrasound.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> THANKS GUYS
> 
> I told my mom dad, sister & sister in laws & 3 close friends, everyone else will know after my 12 week scan comes back great...lol
> 
> i cant wait to see a baby on the screen you have no ideaaaaaa!

You havent told your DH?!?! How can you hold it together: I'd just scream it out loud while crying...


----------



## jessy1101

I'm pretty sure she did tell her DH....


----------



## jkb11

We want details Leese! How did you tell him. What did he do!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol nooo i told dh sorry!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

i screamed at 5am when i got the bfp!!!!!!

he knew 30 seconds after me!

and u know whats funny i saw my "first" bfp at 12dpo. i looked back at the old tests i flung in my drawer...positive since 10dpo....really...lol

just very faint i looked quick and was like what else is new negative. and the next day they were faint but def there...lol

so really i tested pos 10 dpo....

how are you on your cycle kim, whats goin on when u testing??? i have my fingers cross for all you guys xoxoxoox


----------



## jkb11

Awww. Fun!!! I finished the provera. So I should start my period within 3-14 days after finishing. Hope it starts Saturday. So I can get on with it. I'm just scared its gonna be horrible. Because of the meds. And I work weekends and there is very little time to go to the bathroom. :/ I figured if it's too bad I will just go home "sick" ....


----------



## keepthefaithx

im glad you finally took provera!!

i cant wait for ya to ttc, sucks like waiting OMG i know-

fxd for you!!!!!!!!!

hows everything else?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Whats your exact due date leesa?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im pretty sure 2/16 i typed in when my period was last & how many days my cycles are. then i typed in a dif site and it said the 23rd im confused

maybe u guys can help..lol

first day of last period was may 6, my cycle would have been 34 days this month.

:) my bday is feb 5, and my first angels bday was 2/24


----------



## keepthefaithx

O mel i forgot to tell you

i drank POM juice a little shot everday through out ovulation. i heard its supposed to thicken your lining...cant hurt!


----------



## jkb11

Leese I got feb 10th??? Which would make you 4weeks and 4 days. That's just using the drs office Preg wheel. 
I'm not up to nothing new still just trying to sell home and get knocked up. ;) ugh I'm so ready.


----------



## keepthefaithx

My cycles are 34 days tho. So i really think i mayb like 4 weeks today. I m guna stick w 3 w 6 d ..i have no freakin clue!


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim just found this-

Last Menstrual Period:5/6/2012

Average Length of Cycles:34

Average Luteal Phase Length:14

calculated.

3w5d, due date of feb 15 & estimated concep date 5/26

which i dont think thats right?...i ovulated 5/19...wtf. im so confused..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

nope im wrong i ovulated memorial day weekend that saturday.

so that is the 26. so its right...right? lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

im sticking w 3 w 6 d! haha

rach how are you doing hunni where are you in your cycle>?


----------



## jkb11

Haha gotcha! Either way YOUR PREGGO!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

I am only CD5 i think lol. Just so over it this month already lmao. Ugh been feeling so sick the last week. No idea why. Have had real bad stomach pains twice in the night where i can't sleep. Hope it goes away. I have no idea what i'm going to do diff this month. All i know is it will happen when it's meant to regardless what i do or don't do. 

Thought you were estimated Feb 14? I rem when i put in for me it said Feb 11 and i rem you ovulated like 3 days after me. I'm thinking valentine's baby!!!


----------



## babydust818

starships were meant to fly....hands up and touch the skyyyyy.. let's do dis one last time, can't stop we higher den a motha fucka.:holly:

bitches say shit and they aint say nothing. a 100 motha fuckas can't tell me nothin. i beez in the trap, beez, beez in the trap.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey rachhhh

i hope you feel better hunni, are you doing clear blue opks this month???

you look so cute in ur new picccccc

well with my 34 day cycle and when i ovulated and blah blah it says feb 16 and im 3 w 6 d...

it may change next time i go who knows but for now ill stick w it!


----------



## babydust818

Awh thanks Lisa! :) I'm just excited for you. Now cookie will have a little bro/sis to look after ;) How is cookie doing anyways?!? What a gem she is. Idk what i am using for opks LOL. I seriously wonder if i have an O problem because i never have enough LH to make my opks positive. It's always light/medium.. never ever dark.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

babydust818 said:


> Awh thanks Lisa! :) I'm just excited for you. Now cookie will have a little bro/sis to look after ;) How is cookie doing anyways?!? What a gem she is. Idk what i am using for opks LOL. I seriously wonder if i have an O problem because i never have enough LH to make my opks positive. It's always light/medium.. never ever dark.

Its weird that you dont ever have + opk yet your temps get higher. Maybe you should test twice a day because at only one you miss the surge. It happens to me where I get a neg in the morning and a pos in the evening.

You could try the clearblue smiley--> No wondering about the line, it'll be a smiley or not.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks rach i appreciate it :)

i really feel you should do the clearblue easy smiley ones..they are honestly great-

they are more money but worth it. you could be just testing and wrong times missing your surge..do you test 2 times a day?

cookies good shes a crazyyyy girl lol shes sooo hyper, love her tho lots, i told her shes guna have a brother or sister and she like turned her head and make like an "arrrr' noise...LOL


----------



## lauren10

Jessy I love you too!!! Muah!!!! Xxx

I just read like 5 pages and forgot everything because of pregnancy brain. 

Rach I love that pic too!! Kris you're looking fabulous!!!

Any word from Emma? Wondering if you went for the pills? How you doing honey?

No plans for me this weekend. DH is golfing all day sat in a tournament. 

Oh, that and I think we might win 46 million in the lotto tomorrow. So after I do we'll plan a pupo girls weekend somewhere awesome. Sound good?

Lisa with my DD I adjusted my due date according to my cycle length, but my docs went by the 28 days and my ultrasounds. They were right. Lol. I think after your 7 week ultrasound you'll have a pretty accurate date!

Kim I hope he'll give you an ultrasound. Tell him you're having ovary pain and you think it's a cyst and oh yeah check my follicles please thank you!

Lisette have you been busy honey? 

Stacie's on her way to Disney!! Lucky dog.


----------



## babydust818

thanks girls i know i should buy them but $$ is tight right now, but i am sooo hoping to next month! I usually just test once a day and usually between 2-5 in the afternoon.


----------



## jkb11

Haha. Love it! That's a great idea! 


lauren10 said:


> Jessy I love you too!!! Muah!!!! Xxx
> 
> I just read like 5 pages and forgot everything because of pregnancy brain.
> 
> Rach I love that pic too!! Kris you're looking fabulous!!!
> 
> Any word from Emma? Wondering if you went for the pills? How you doing honey?
> 
> No plans for me this weekend. DH is golfing all day sat in a tournament.
> 
> Oh, that and I think we might win 46 million in the lotto tomorrow. So after I do we'll plan a pupo girls weekend somewhere awesome. Sound good?
> 
> Lisa with my DD I adjusted my due date according to my cycle length, but my docs went by the 28 days and my ultrasounds. They were right. Lol. I think after your 7 week ultrasound you'll have a pretty accurate date!
> 
> Kim I hope he'll give you an ultrasound. Tell him you're having ovary pain and you think it's a cyst and oh yeah check my follicles please thank you!
> 
> Lisette have you been busy honey?
> 
> Stacie's on her way to Disney!! Lucky dog.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Keeps getting darker thank god. No more testing myself now..lol xo

Hope my beta is good results today

Xo


----------



## lauren10

awesome Lisa!!

How is everyone this Friday morning. It's a beautiful sunny day here, and I'm stuck inside and not all to happy about it. My dad comes up on Sunday to help me out with DD while DH is in the field. Other than that we'll go out and look at our lot and dream of what our house will look like! 

I guess the showing we had the other night went really well, and they loved the house...however aren't making any offers until their house sells in Saint John. So that doesn't help me much!! at least people are coming to see it and like it! the front yard looks a lot prettier now with green grass, and I put some flower buckets out and those window baskets on the railing of the veranda.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lauren


i just wanted to know guys what your betas were at around 12 dpo if you remember? im getting results in a couple hours i read online like the "normal" levels but just curious xo


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks lauren
> 
> 
> i just wanted to know guys what your betas were at around 12 dpo if you remember? im getting results in a couple hours i read online like the "normal" levels but just curious xo

At what time today will you have your beta results?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i gotta call after 10! im guna wait til 11 tho bc 10 they start.!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Or maybe 1030 i just wanna give them some time to get it. Lol


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> Or maybe 1030 i just wanna give them some time to get it. Lol

You're too generous: I say 10:07! :D


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lololol


----------



## keepthefaithx

1030! I just dont wanna call that early and they dont have it. Then we gotta play phone tag, bc my office isnt the best w returning calls..


----------



## Krippy

Mine were 22 @ 11dpo and 78 @ 13 dpo. Hope that helps Leese!

Awesome news on the interest on your house Lauren! Hope it comes through for you! :)

It is raining cats and dogs here! I hope it starts to get nice soon. It has been so cold and rainy! Ugghhhh...Bring on summer. Soon I will complaining that it is too hot lol


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Its been raining since last night: now all greyish! Seems like these days its not only rain but huge thunderstorm eveytime its humid!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren that's awsome about the house showing! I agree with the lottery win we'll have to plan a PUPO retreat for sure!

Rach the pic lots super sexyyyyy. I agree the clear blue smiley's are the best for taking the whole guessing outta those lines.

It's cloudy but ok ish weather wise here. OMG i wanted all of your opinions it was so weird last night. I was lying down and started getting weird twinges. Then i got a huge cramp that turned my whole stomac rock hard. Just like a weird squeezing sensation. It lasted maybe...10 secondes then went back to normal. I got maybe 3 cramps like that in all with a 10-15 mins in between. I was fine right after. No spotitng or bleeding. Beany is moving around just fine this am. Growth spurt? Braxton hicks? 

Naturaly my DH was freakin out and wanted to call the health info line..he does that alot...worries worst then a chick sometimes..but i do love him even more for it LOL.

TFGIFF!!


----------



## Krippy

I have never had Braxton Hicks or I have never felt them I should say. But that does sound like what it would be like!


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> I have never had Braxton Hicks or I have never felt them I should say. But that does sound like what it would be like!

So basicly u dont think i should worry?


----------



## lauren10

Classic BH jessy!!! That's exactly what happens...I get lots of them every day since about 16 weeks. Your uterus completely contracts (sometimes it's a little achy) gets rock hard and kind of pushes down towards your pelvis too. When the baby is bigger you can feel a perfect outline of her because the uterus is just sucking down on her. Weird but totally normal. Practice contractions!

Pain, fluid leaking and bleeding = bad. otherwise, no worries :)


----------



## jessy1101

Thanks Lauren!! It's what i thought it was but u know just wanted to make sure.

No pain after that other bleeding or any type of fluid leeking. Just the normal amount of plain old vadgy juice.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Ok Lisa its now 10h41....We want the beta results!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kris!

i just called the results arent in yet. shes like if you wanna call back in a couple hours..they close at 2. im not guna miss them! ill try back at 12.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i want them too mel!!!!!

lol

its like uhhhh come on!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Maybe try at 11:30? LOLOL Noon seems soooo far away..LOL

Fuckkk i cant believe my gender scan is exactly 1 week to the day away...it went by pretty fast since i had my app since april 27th...and we are now june 8th...dayummmm..

After that i'll be able to count down for my 2 weeks summer vacation...come onnnn July 20th! We have holidays every month so it will be cutting the months down alot for sure. Then october 19th i'm asta la vista babyyyy..


----------



## lauren10

excited for your gender scan! :)

Thanks girls about the house! i'm sure it will all work out the way it should.

so I was just talking to my friend back home who is due today and hasn't had the baby yet. I was telling her our baby's name will be Ryan Josephine, and her boy name is Ryan Joseph. funny! DH still hasn't found something we like better, so I'm forging ahead with it.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> i want them too mel!!!!!
> 
> lol
> 
> its like uhhhh come on!!!!

Is it sure they are gonna have them today or it could go to monday?! Sometimes these places dont have a clue how a couple hours can mean everything to us...


----------



## jessy1101

LOL Lauren that is kinda cute! Imagine if they end up dating?? LOL

I'm pretty excited since we're having a sexy date night! Well as sexy as can be with me DH and beany lol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

she said they will def have today. its just like frustrating i want it NOW!!!

jessy has a VERY strong healthy beany, you will be fine dude!

i LOVE ryan for a girl laurennnnn!!!

jess middle name for charlie??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> she said they will def have today. its just like frustrating i want it NOW!!!
> 
> jessy has a VERY strong healthy beany, you will be fine dude!
> 
> i LOVE ryan for a girl laurennnnn!!!
> 
> jess middle name for charlie??

Middle name so far is Elizabeth :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Krippy

We have Zahli (Zah-Lee) or Lola for a girl. Raif for a boy!

I still like Ryan too Lauren! I really like Charlie for a girl Jess...Can't wait for your gender scan to confirm that little girlie!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

I dont want it to sounds eum racist towards english speaking people (dont know the term for linguistic differences)...lol But why do english (american, europeans, ect) always have a middle name and french dont! I mean I love it and it gives the kid a choice later on. Its weird, almost on everywhere people always ask ''Did you think about full name for your baby, whats the middle name?'' and Im like ''Eum french dont have that kind of thing!''. I mean when you get baptised you have ur godmothers name or maiden name with Marie in it, but most people chose a completly different name....I'd like to hear if there is a history behind that!:D


----------



## jessy1101

Rainbowbeany said:


> I dont want it to sounds eum racist towards english speaking people (dont know the term for linguistic differences)...lol But why do english (american, europeans, ect) always have a middle name and french dont! I mean I love it and it gives the kid a choice later on. Its weird, almost on everywhere people always ask ''Did you think about full name for your baby, whats the middle name?'' and Im like ''Eum french dont have that kind of thing!''. I mean when you get baptised you have ur godmothers name or maiden name with Marie in it, but most people chose a completly different name....I'd like to hear if there is a history behind that!:D

Dunno why it's just what i grew up with. My middle name is Lilliane. Just a tradition i'll be stickin with.


----------



## Krippy

My DH doesn't have a middle name but we will be giving our children middle names. Everyone is different I guess! ;)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

jessy1101 said:


> Rainbowbeany said:
> 
> 
> I dont want it to sounds eum racist towards english speaking people (dont know the term for linguistic differences)...lol But why do english (american, europeans, ect) always have a middle name and french dont! I mean I love it and it gives the kid a choice later on. Its weird, almost on everywhere people always ask ''Did you think about full name for your baby, whats the middle name?'' and Im like ''Eum french dont have that kind of thing!''. I mean when you get baptised you have ur godmothers name or maiden name with Marie in it, but most people chose a completly different name....I'd like to hear if there is a history behind that!:D
> 
> Dunno why it's just what i grew up with. My middle name is Lilliane. Just a tradition i'll be stickin with.Click to expand...

Isnt it you aunt lili's full name? If shes your godmother than I understand why because we have that too (my godmother's name is lynn so, yeah I'll be sticking to Melodie lol)= Mélodie Marie Lynn Barbeau-Sirois


----------



## jessy1101

Yup my aunt Lilly is my godmother. But i refuse to name my baby girl Charlie Josiane Paul sooooo Elizabeth was one of my great aunts name's and i'll be stickin to that.


----------



## lauren10

hmm...I'm not sure why we do it Mel, just tradition I guess! maybe back in the day everyone was named Joseph and Mary and they needed middle names to distinguish? or maybe people took it from a royalty type of thing? 

My middle name is Jeanne, and Jeanne is my godmother (and mom's sister)

I got the name Josephine from a great aunt too :) and my DD's middle name is clara that was her great, great grandmother's name.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

jessy1101 said:


> Yup my aunt Lilly is my godmother. But i refuse to name my baby girl Charlie Josiane Paul sooooo Elizabeth was one of my great aunts name's and i'll be stickin to that.

So did you chose Elizabeth because it was ur great aunt and you were close and all or just 'cause you love the name. Thats what im trying to figure out if the middle name needs to have a connection family/religious or otherwise or if it can just be anything you like with no background?!

And if you get your kid baptised Will it be then Charlie Elizabeth Marie Josiane Paul --> like do you then add the godmothers name?

God thats confusing...!lol


----------



## jessy1101

Rainbowbeany said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Yup my aunt Lilly is my godmother. But i refuse to name my baby girl Charlie Josiane Paul sooooo Elizabeth was one of my great aunts name's and i'll be stickin to that.
> 
> So did you chose Elizabeth because it was ur great aunt and you were close and all or just 'cause you love the name. Thats what im trying to figure out if the middle name needs to have a connection family/religious or otherwise or if it can just be anything you like with no background?!
> 
> And if you get your kid baptised Will it be then Charlie Elizabeth Marie Josiane Paul --> like do you then add the godmothers name?
> 
> God thats confusing...!Click to expand...

No she died before i was born. But i love the name and it's family so no biggie. No i will not be using the godmother's name in there. And usualy it's Mary Charlie Elizabeth Paul.

U pretty much can use whatever name u want to use. Even some people dont have a middle name at all. It's ur decision.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Leeeeese have you called back yet? If they dont have it I say go there and bitchslap someone= You have preggo hormones so you're totally allowed!:D


----------



## keepthefaithx

results are in!!!!

12 dpo beta is 36!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> results are in!!!!
> 
> 12 dpo beta is 36!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Awsome! Ur beany totaly rocks!


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok but some people said there beta at 12dpo was like 50-70...ahhh its good right guys??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> ok but some people said there beta at 12dpo was like 50-70...ahhh its good right guys??

It all depends on implantation. The sooner u implant the higher the hcg due to how many days productivity there was. It's only normal.


----------



## keepthefaithx

the lady said did you miss your period, im like its due today shes like yes your pregnant congrats its 36. i mean thats sounds good right? lol ahhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

so honestly im good?


----------



## keepthefaithx

so by tmaro should be around 70 right?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> ok but some people said there beta at 12dpo was like 50-70...ahhh its good right guys??

Depends on when the implantation took place. Since you had a + at 10dpo I'd say maybe 7 or 8 dpo for you and those who get higher levels may implant at 5-6. 24 hours can have a huge # impact. Every women is different too.


----------



## jessy1101

Yes Leese ur beany is fine lol. And ur hcg will keep rising for sure.


----------



## Krippy

You are good Leese! Mine was 28 @ 11dpo and everyone is different! There is a great range of normal! Take a deep breath and enjoy hun!


----------



## lauren10

Lisa it's not about the number itself but about the increase over time...you definitely can't compare your numbers with others...everything is perfect!!!! 

Mel - yeah I think some people just pick names they like. But it's also a nice way to pay tribute when you feel like you need to, without having to tie up the first name. So then you make other people happy but it's only a middle name so it doesn't really matter. haha

I just loved the name Jospehine - I wasn't overly close to my great aunt with that name.


----------



## babydust818

My middle name is Marie. I have no idea where my mom got that from LOL. So many people i know have that middle name. My sister's middle name is Jean because that was my grandmothers middle name. 

Lisa you're fine. it's good news that the hcg wasn't 6 or something, ya know!? KEEP THE FAITH girl ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thank guys!

true im going tmaro for another one, and im sure he will have me keep going for a while and i will be seen every week until first tri is over WITH sono's!!!!!!

my dr is awsome like that-


----------



## jkb11

Yay Leese!!! Congrats thats a great result!!! Enjoy every moment girlie! 
No signs of af for me yet:( y'all please pray I get it soon!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kim, i pray all the time!!! xoxoxo


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girl! I just feel like I'm getting so frustrated...... I'm trying to be patient. 


keepthefaithx said:


> thanks kim, i pray all the time!!! xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

I KNOW...IT SUCKS BIG TIME!!!

i wasnt expecting this at all!

ive been waiting so long to be a mom first time trying off clomid and it happens

it will honestly happen wen u least expect it. i know ppl say that and your like uhhh shut up bc i have been there..buts its true!


----------



## lauren10

Kim you've been MORE than patient!!! i'll pray for your AF to come statily!!xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah i hope kim, i really hope u guys get ur bfps real soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> I KNOW...IT SUCKS BIG TIME!!!
> 
> i wasnt expecting this at all!
> 
> ive been waiting so long to be a mom first time trying off clomid and it happens
> 
> it will honestly happen wen u least expect it. i know ppl say that and your like uhhh shut up bc i have been there..buts its true!

Yeah I def believe that= after a point you just dont expect it to work like ever. For some its to let go and let things take over and for others they have to give it their all...I believe you do what suits you best and when the right time comes it will happen. That number is good so dont fret.


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Its crazzzzzay how last cycle everything went sooooo slow and this cycle Ill be testing or having af in 10 days already.


----------



## themarshas

I'm not sure how middle names came about... Middle names usually don't have a rhyme or reason in my family. Alot of people do choose to carry them over from generation to generation. However, mine is completely random (Anne). I guess it just went with Elizabeth. Our little man's middle name comes from my DH's high school best friend who hooked us up and died unexpectedly from a rare and unknown of illness about 9 months after we started dating (when he was 16 years old). My sister's little man has Charles as a middle name which is my brothers middle name, my fathers middle name, my grandfather on my dad's sides first name, her hubsands middle name and also her husbands fathers first name... aka it's a tradition in both families so it just made sense.

I think my beta was like 76 at 13dpo then went to like 700 within a few days. But I'm guessing I implanted early because our due date is 5 days sooner than I thought it would be. Your number sounds right on!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Fxd for you mel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks, i mean most sites say 5-50 is normal so...36 would be pretty good for 12dpo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks liz. I know stace had 30 at 11dpo & kris had 28 so i seem to be like in the ball park i guess-


----------



## babydust818

You're going to be fine Lisa! I swear the hard part is over (getting pregnant). Now you can enjoy that little bean! That is just SOOO awesome you get a check up every week. That is something to be super thankful for. If anything sketchy happens you will know immediately rather than guessing. I know nothing bad will happen though.

Kim i will pray that you get AF very soon. I couldn't imagine how pissed off you must be. I'd prob be pulling my hair out of my head. 

Liz that's a sweet idea to have Cameron's middle name take after your H's bff.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks rach :) yeah it is great. Hes good like that, and he knows im like scared as shit so hes good..hahhaha


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls!!!!! Y'all rock! 


lauren10 said:


> Kim you've been MORE than patient!!! i'll pray for your AF to come statily!!xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

i like the idea of middle names

mine is maria

:)


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> i like the idea of middle names
> 
> mine is maria
> 
> :)

if our baby is a girl her middle name will be Marie


----------



## jessy1101

Is it officialy the weekend yet???? It's finaly gorgeous and sunny and i wanna blow this popcycle stand now!

Kim i hope u get AF tonight! I mean come on bring it already so u can start the new cycle..


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> so by tmaro should be around 70 right?

try not to stress over the number :) I know easier said than done. my first beta was a 2 ! lol


----------



## crystalclaro

so today is a mixed day of emotions it's my bday today and my hubby sent me flowers, he is so cute he sent two roses because " they are you and I babe forever " <3
And my doppler showed up today and it was pretty easy to find the heartbeat and totally awesome to confirm what I'm feeling inside is the baby moving. lol no one else seems as fascinated with the doppler as I am. lol 
ok the mixed emotion is I have to have laser eye surgery today at 4 on my right eye :( apparently the pregnancy has causes an edema im my eye and diabetic retinophy. ( no idea how to spell that) and I have a lump on my leg right below my knee.. it was sore a few days ago but now its a hard red lump and it hurts to touch it or hurts when I bend my knee :(


----------



## jessy1101

Happy birthday Crystal!!

I'm sorry about the lazer surgery. But it will help for sure. As for ur knee i'd talk to ur dr about it just in case. You'll feel better for sure.


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Happy birthday Crystal!!
> 
> I'm sorry about the lazer surgery. But it will help for sure. As for ur knee i'd talk to ur dr about it just in case. You'll feel better for sure.

yea I don't like appearing lumps :growlmad:
thanks for the bday wishes my 8 year old text me this morning but my 17 and 14 year old forgot :( teenage girls !!!!


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Happy Bday!!!!!!

Laser eye will go smoothly and talk to the Dr about the lump. But for today, after hearing the hbeat and all allow yourself not to fret over anything and enjoy the rest of your day.:D


----------



## jkb11

Happy b day crystal! Hope all goes great with your surgery.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls!

Happy birthday crystal! Sweet of your dh with the roses :thumbup:

Fab beta lisa, that beamy is settling in for the next 9 months!

I have started spotting but not full on bleeding yet so went up to EPA this morn to ask advice & they said it's not as easy as just giving me the tablets....they have to scan me again and cant fit me in till wed.....:growlmad: she said they just need to see what's going on in there before they can decide about the pills.
It just annoys me coz I would have been 12 weeks 2moro & I wanna get it over with now! Also for my appt at the mc clinic I'm supposed to be 6 weeks post mc which I doubt I will be as this is dragging on so long :growlmad:

I have been thinking that I've had SCH's with at least 3 of my 4 pregnancies (dunno if I had 1 with 1st mc, they didn't mention it) so I was wondering if I might have a clotting prob or something...?


----------



## Rainbowbeany

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Happy birthday crystal! Sweet of your dh with the roses :thumbup:
> 
> Fab beta lisa, that beamy is settling in for the next 9 months!
> 
> I have started spotting but not full on bleeding yet so went up to EPA this morn to ask advice & they said it's not as easy as just giving me the tablets....they have to scan me again and cant fit me in till wed.....:growlmad: she said they just need to see what's going on in there before they can decide about the pills.
> It just annoys me coz I would have been 12 weeks 2moro & I wanna get it over with now! Also for my appt at the mc clinic I'm supposed to be 6 weeks post mc which I doubt I will be as this is dragging on so long :growlmad:
> 
> I have been thinking that I've had SCH's with at least 3 of my 4 pregnancies (dunno if I had 1 with 1st mc, they didn't mention it) so I was wondering if I might have a clotting prob or something...?

Well after 2 BO I sure hope they are going to investigate and test to see if there might be a problem...Cant wait for it to be all settled for you so you can have your peace of mind. And if they find a problem then there are always solutions...:D


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey guys. i must have been on crack when i told you that my test looked like the one i posted on 12 dpo. it was way lighter lol as you will be able to see i guess i got ahead of myself. heres my bfp progression

i feel like my beta tmaro should be a good amount higher...
 



Attached Files:







pg.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 13


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks em. how are you feeling hunni?


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks crystal. yea 2 would be considered not preggo right??

thats great tho how it turned outttt

i just gotta be positive


----------



## MrsMoo72

They're looking great leese! How you feeling about it all this time?


----------



## keepthefaithx

im scared as shit..lol

well i feel like since the found out whats wrong and i am on extra vitamins and folic acid and baby asprin & progesterone im hoping this was the answer and everything is gonna be okay u know?

im just constantly praying..lol

im going 8 am tmaro. but i mean just the tests from 12-14 got alot darker right? im hoping that means its up enough-


----------



## babydust818

your tests look awesome Lisa!!!! much much much darker today. :happydance: your hcg will come back fine.


----------



## keepthefaithx

happy birthday crystal belated i just saw!

thanks rach, i hope ur right? have you tried preseed at all?? i forgot to ask you that-

going to be 85 here, cant wait to enjoy the sun its been so shitty in long island!


----------



## Twinkie210

hey gals!

Just checking in! Me and DH are getting ready to drive into Disney this morning! Wish I could catch up more, but time is limited. (And it makes me sick to read on my phone in the car). I will post again when I get time!

Good luck on your next blood test Lisa! First one sounds perfect! Mine was 30 @ 11dpo so yours sound like it is in the right range.

Jessy- sounds like BH. I get them all the time too! They are uncomfortable, but should be harmless!

Good luck to all those trying to catch and egg! But got to get off now, Mickey is waiting for me!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace xo have fun w mickey!!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma they will definetly investigate and if there is anything wrong i know it will b fixed. I promiss you ll get ur beany xxxxx

Stace have fun at disney!! Dont forget to posts awsome pics for us.

Leese how did ur bloodtest go? Do u have to wait until monday for the results?

Woke up this am to gorgeous sunny weather!! Definetly b spending lots of time outside today. Gotta put a crap load of lotion on cuz i find these days i burn too freakin easily boooo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey jess. Went good gotta call monday yeaa sucks but they gotta b good i feel right? Ahhh

I wanna def get some sun too!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im so sorry u have to go thru this...u shud ask ur dr to do a thrombophilia work out just to make sure...its its def worth it..i hope if there is sumthing u can fix it and get ur bean..fxd for u em love ya xo


----------



## babydust818

Did i tell you all that Andrew (my OH) his sister found out she is PG with her 5th kid? She's about 5 weeks along or so? Anyways, she text him 2 days ago and said she spent her day in the hospital because she was bleeding. She said it started out with clots and had white gooey stuff in it. She researched and said some ppl said it was the egg. Anyways, the doctor said it's weird because it looks like her uterus is getting ready to accept the fetus? She's never gone through this before. I told her maybe she was preg with twins (because she has a set) and one of them didn't make it? Her HCG was 2600 at just 4 weeks which is WEIRD. She's getting her blood taken today to see if HCG has increased or decreased. They have her on bed rest already.


----------



## crystalclaro

babydust818 said:


> Did i tell you all that Andrew (my OH) his sister found out she is PG with her 5th kid? She's about 5 weeks along or so? Anyways, she text him 2 days ago and said she spent her day in the hospital because she was bleeding. She said it started out with clots and had white gooey stuff in it. She researched and said some ppl said it was the egg. Anyways, the doctor said it's weird because it looks like her uterus is getting ready to accept the fetus? She's never gone through this before. I told her maybe she was preg with twins (because she has a set) and one of them didn't make it? Her HCG was 2600 at just 4 weeks which is WEIRD. She's getting her blood taken today to see if HCG has increased or decreased. They have her on bed rest already.

ohh that is tuff, it's good she has you to talk to about it. 5 weeks is pretty early in pregnancy all kinds of weird things happen at that time. My best friend when she was pregnant with her little girl she had a bad bleed at 9 weeks and they told her she miscarried but at 13 weeks she was super nauseated and still had sore boobs so they ordered a scan and she had a little baby in there. I think she was pregnant with twins and lost one because her numbers were high then dropped and then went back up. 
Oh Rach I love your picture so pretty :)


----------



## lauren10

Emma sorry they're making you wait, that's so not fair! 

Rach I hope everything is ok with your SIL. 

Crystal happy birthday, and hope your eye surgery went ok! The lump could be a lot of things so try not to worry. Hugs!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you're having a great weekend!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks for the kind words everyone! She just went in to get her blood drawn again and should get results around 7ish. (3:40 here right now). Will let you all know!


I been laying outside all day with these margaritas! Having one for each of you pregos!
 



Attached Files:







marg.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Well its one and maybe the only perk of NOT being preggo yet: having white fruity wine tonight and maybe a mojito

Going to Ottawa with our friends to eat at a restaurent and then walk the streets: there are a bunch of people with tables selling diff things and you can get load of stuff for almost nothing. Then its poker and drinks...


----------



## babydust818

wish i was where you are right now Mel! COME GET ME!! ;)


----------



## lauren10

have more than one for me please!!! 

DH was golfing all day...and DD and I had a nice day together. I'll probably watch a movie on the couch tonight. Boring! :)


----------



## babydust818

What movie lauren? I love movies!!!

Well... Andrews sister had a miscarriage :( Her HCG went from 2600 to 300 something in 2 days. She seems to be in good spirits and knows it wasn't meant to be. IDK if she is just putting a cover up or what but she seems to be doing great. Such a sad thing regardless! God knows what is best for us and it's a crazy thing to go through. Wish she didn't ever have to experience what we've all experienced. Esp after already having 4 kids! I guess if its not meant to be, it's not meant to be. :(


----------



## lauren10

oh that's too bad Rach :( I wonder why her hcg was so high? 

I'm downloading 21 Jump Street because I heard it's funny. Have you seen it? Most of the movies I"ve seen lately haven't been that great.


----------



## babydust818

OMG THAT MOVIE is f'n hilarious!!!!!!! mmmmmmm love Channing Tantum!!!!! It really is hilarious. Wish i could watch it right now.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i wanna see that movie. channing is so HOTTTTTTTTT

and the other one is hysterical tooooo

i just realized guys that my beta wasnt done on 12dpo it was done at 13dpo, i got my first dark bfp on 12dpo...

i know its still in normal range. i am so freaking out til i get my results...this is so hard!


----------



## lauren10

Lisa it's totally fine!! Lines are getting darker, all is good :)

We didn't get to watch 21 Jump st last night so probably tonight when my dad gets here. 

Showing today at 12:30! We've been cleaning our Asses off for 3 hours and it's only 9am, ugh!


----------



## babydust818

Lisa you are way more than fine/okay! You're gonna be alright. I know there's nothing anyone can say/do to make you feel better. It's a battle you struggle with every day. Your conscious saying one thing, your heart saying another. Just think positive thoughts. Embrace positive energies to that beany!!! 

Lauren oh GOSH... you better not be cleaning too hard. Don't want you to go into labor! Take it easy. Oh and you HAVE to see that movie. It's so so so good!!

AFM - it's going to be a swimming day. YAYY. Gonna be 90. I love this weather.


----------



## jessy1101

Omgg 21 jump streer is hilarious!! We saw it in theatres and spent the whole movie laughing our asses off lolol. 

Im sorry bout ur SIL Rach no mather what it s always hard to loose a beany. Thats crazy tho bout her hcg.

Lauren dont clean too hard! Thinkin boutcha.

How is everyone? We spent the whole day in ottawa strolling around and shopping. Were going flower shopping after to get baskets for our deck. I also want some tiki torches! We want to do a total southy feelin. 

And get this i found out yesterday that when we do our registry next week..well i habe to let my in laws see it before everyone else cuz turns out they almost already fucking bought everything. I swear to god as soon as I found out i was like WTF?????? I dunno i was just shocked.. They went and bought the crib, changing table and dresser we liked at babies r us. They ve also each been buying a box of diapers every week since my 12 weeks ultrasound..naturaly DH thinks it s awsome..i just feel a bit..uneasy..is it me? Am i over reacting? It s great they want to buy all this for the baby but jesus..

Dunno maybe im weird..happy sunday y all xxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess- is it what you picked out? then i would be very thankful and thrilled...if u wanted different stuff and they still bought u stuff. it does kinda suck but unfortunately you may have to accept it and use it, so they dont feel bad. it was super nice they did that!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I agree jess, if it's what you chose I would be happy! I guess it just means you have more money to spend on clothes & toys for baby? We were really lucky that my sister paid for all ds's furniture and my folks did like your in-laws & got nappies & creams & little bits every week.


----------



## jkb11

Sorry I have been Mia. Busy weekend at work. Hope everybody is great! Still no af for me!! Wish she would come on already. Not really any symptoms of her maybe some very mild breast tenderness but that's it! We had a house showing yesterday morning. Dh had been out of town since Friday for work as well as me. So me and ds can in just now close to midnight and which ever genius realtor showed our home Saturday morning left my back door slightly cracked open! Very unhappy. Gonna be a throw down tomorrow. Maybe I won't a such a monster after a lil sleep. But I swear my hormones are whack with these meds. 
Rant over:) good night girls! Xoxo.


----------



## lauren10

rar Kim...I would be pissed too!!!! that's totally irresponsible! give them hell!

Jessy I totally can see why that would bug you a bit, but trust me it's so awesome for other people to buy all your stuff!!! We hardly had to buy anything for DD and it was a total blessing because man that crap's expensive!! and take it now while you can, because we're not getting squat for this baby....haha...so it's good that we already have everything we need. people were so generous! 

So your gender scan is Friday?

I have to say cleaning REALLY kicks my ass...but I'll manage. Just a sore pelvis!

Oh and 21 Jump Street was awesome!!! I love that Johnny Depp had a cameo at the end. I'm probably the only one old enough to remember the tv show? I didn't really watch it b/c I was a bit young, but I definitely remember it being on!


----------



## jessy1101

Thx girls and trust me if it was only like u guys we're saying it would be fine. But it turns out it's not even the furniture we wanted??! And i warned him i have no clue how many times that we would make a registry with the specific things we wanted...so y'all get where i'm coming from.

All thought this is the real kicker. My MIL landed at our house yesterday with 2 giant backs containing about 200 pieces of PINK GIRL CLOTHING she bought off another person...i was shocked!! We still havent even confirmed yet what we're having! There are 4 days left damnit..and then the real blow ur mind made me so goddamn pissed was that we we're talking about the baby shower that is on aug 25th..and she dropped the bomb that she doesnt think her side of the family would come to it so she feels it's better to just throw a seperate shower...so all her friends can also come to it. I was like r u fucking kidding me??? She's like well i believe it's the mother in law that should throw it and not ur mother. I turned purple. Thankfully DH gave her a piece of his mind saying that it was already all arranged and that we want ALL the families together at 1 shower...jesus...i'm sorry your daughter is 31 and hasnt had a baby yet but damnit that's not my fault...anywhoo sorry i was just pissed off.

Happy monday to all! I'm off friday so today is actualy my tuesday eeeeeeeeeeeeee. 

Stace hope the magic kingdome is being extra magical for you!!

Kim ahhh u have all the AF symptoms except the actual AF?? How long does it normaly take for Provera to kick in?? Could something be wrong??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim i hope af shows soon hunni!!!!!!!!! Fxddddd

jess, if its not what u wanted i would kinda pissed..but you dont wana make them feel bad you know? It is a shitty situation..what are you guna do?

How was everyones weekend?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Kim i hope af shows soon hunni!!!!!!!!! Fxddddd
> 
> jess, if its not what u wanted i would kinda pissed..but you dont wana make them feel bad you know? It is a shitty situation..what are you guna do?
> 
> How was everyones weekend?

It's absolutly not what i wanted and i find it's over stepping the boundaries. Either he exchanges it or better yet he can keep it for his set at his place whatever...


----------



## lauren10

ohhh yeah that's a different story Jess. Since when does the MIL throw the shower?! Mine did, but only because my mom had my shower in Boston and obviously the Nova Scotia people weren't going to travel down for that, so that was ok. 

yeah it seems that's what's happening here...she is so over the top excited about this baby she can't control herself. If you don't like the things she got you just return them!! it's awfully presumptuous of her to pick your stuff!!! This will be your first child and you want to be able to pick stuff out for him/her...it's fun! She has to be spoken to!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> ohhh yeah that's a different story Jess. Since when does the MIL throw the shower?! Mine did, but only because my mom had my shower in Boston and obviously the Nova Scotia people weren't going to travel down for that, so that was ok.
> 
> yeah it seems that's what's happening here...she is so over the top excited about this baby she can't control herself. If you don't like the things she got you just return them!! it's awfully presumptuous of her to pick your stuff!!! This will be your first child and you want to be able to pick stuff out for him/her...it's fun! She has to be spoken to!

Worst part of the clothes she bought? There are hand me downs from another lady and half of them having fucking breast milk stains on them!?!??!?!?


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> ohhh yeah that's a different story Jess. Since when does the MIL throw the shower?! Mine did, but only because my mom had my shower in Boston and obviously the Nova Scotia people weren't going to travel down for that, so that was ok.
> 
> yeah it seems that's what's happening here...she is so over the top excited about this baby she can't control herself. If you don't like the things she got you just return them!! it's awfully presumptuous of her to pick your stuff!!! This will be your first child and you want to be able to pick stuff out for him/her...it's fun! She has to be spoken to!
> 
> Worst part of the clothes she bought? There are hand me downs from another lady and half of them having fucking breast milk stains on them!?!??!?!?Click to expand...

gross. Send them back to goodwill!


----------



## babydust818

OMG sounds like your MIL is a joke :dohh: no offense, of course! :) I hate when people try to take the spotlight when it's YOUR day. Jesus! I know she was trying to be nice with the clothing but it would be nice if half of them didn't have stains. I've bought stuff from people for my sister's kids but i always look thoroughly at the clothing to make sure there's no stains. And when does the MIL throw the shower?!? I've never heard of such a thing. I'd tell her to blow me. It's going to be your day and if she's just only gonna cause drama and be a total shit.. then i'd tell her just not to even come. It's what YOU want, not her!


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Rach! No offense takin i'm kinda hoping it will turn out to be a boy just to in ur face pink clothing...but i,ll still be thrilled if it's a girl u know what i'm saying. Chrsit it's supose to be a happy event and it's just pissing me the hell off.

I now also have to let my mom know about all this cuz no way do i want her to find out from somebody else u know?? Fuck she's going to be insulted...


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- I'd totally be pissed! It's nice of her to buy all the other crap but I'm a firm believer that furniture should be totally and completely your choice. I'd rather pay the excessive money out of my own pocket then be stuck with furniture that I don't love. Especially if it's anything like our set which is a dresser and crib that convert to last the entire childhood. Not that we've gotten ours yet... 8 weeks later and we are still waiting... blah! Maybe this week... I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## themarshas

and I'm all into used clothing--- except when it actually looks used... eek


----------



## lauren10

It's a really hard situation dealing with MIL because if it was your own mother (assuming she'd ever do such a thing) you can just be like, hell no mom! but it's hard to have that conversation with a MIL. Maybe you don't have to tell your mom and if she does find out, just be like - it was so ridiculous it was such a non issue and we took care of it. Don't even give your MIL of stealing energy from all of you! 

My MIL is wonderful, but she's so over the top with DD. I told her that my mom bought DD a $55 tickle me Elmo and was waiting to give it to her in person (b/c DD is obsessed with Elmo). Well what does my MIL do? Runs out THAT WEEK and buys DD an Elmo doll and gives it to her. I thought that was so immature! I never told my mom, and we just pretended it was all new to DD, and she didn't care of course. But it's not a competition for who DD will love more. It's just ridiculous!


----------



## babydust818

Omgoodness Lauren! That was a shitty thing to do of your MIL. I agree, it's def harder to talk to MIL because it's not your mother. It's definitely the man's job to talk to their mother about how you're feeling. Big WOOHOO to Jessy's H for sticking up to his mother. Ugh i just hate getting in them predicaments. It def would be funny if it was a boy wouldn't it jess :haha: she would be like WHHHAT?!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Lauren that is shitty...and i get where your coming from cuz i'm terrified that is exactly what will happen with my in-laws! Trying to over buy things so the baby will favor them and etc. I'm sorry that some people have more money then others and can afford tons of stuff but it isnt right.

Rach u bet ur ass he agreed with me. He knows not to fuck with me for that kind of stuff. But he knew right awway that it wasnt ok for her to pull that stunt. 

She's also been insiting on being in the delivery room with us and i was like WTF?? If anybody else will be with DH and me it's MY mom and that's it. And if i feel comfortable on my own then it will be just me and DH. She couldnt understand why i felt like that..she was like i'm going to be a grandparent too i want to share in that with u. Pffff fuckkkk that...


----------



## lauren10

I know right?! I guess you have to take a little bad with the good (and not like that's BAD...but just kind of sneaky I thought).


----------



## lauren10

OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my God. in the delivery room?!!!! to me that's an invite only type of event...it's not something you ask for!!! I didn't even want my own mom in there with me (I understand some people do)...but I would have been blown away if my MIL asked!!!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> OHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh my God. in the delivery room?!!!! to me that's an invite only type of event...it's not something you ask for!!! I didn't even want my own mom in there with me (I understand some people do)...but I would have been blown away if my MIL asked!!!

Asked??? Pffff dude she flat out insisted! Treated it like a life or death mather!!! I just feel like having my mom there if ever my DH freaks out or something. He's all tough guy pffff easy peasy i'd be comfortable filming ur cooch but saying one thing and then actualy living threw it can be very different.

I guess it's just weirder for me since my family isnt like that at all. My mom is so chill and was like tell me when u want the shower and we'll invite exactly who u want and that's it. No over bearing or insisting on her friends needing to be there or nuttin.


----------



## jessy1101

Gotta love monday morning bitching sessions! Totaly liberating experience trust me!! Anyone else have anything to bitch about either family, or in laws or just in general things that people do and etc??

It's a wonderfull experience and kick ass topic of the day!


----------



## babydust818

I can't stand Andrew's mom. She is a huge liar and makes things up to make things sound much worse. She's one of those people that if you have something wrong with you, she's had it 10 x's worse. She is so annoying. Also haven't talked to her in over a year because i heard her telling lies to Andrews dad on the phone about ME. She lives in SC so it helps to not have to see her! I haven't confronted her yet because i know if i do.. i'll go off on her.


----------



## jessy1101

Ouchhh Rach that sucks!! Alot of people have problems with their in laws...some are extremely lucky to have fantastic ones while others mehhh.... Mine arent too too bad since i definetly have seen worse but they are far from being the most awomse..


----------



## babydust818

I hear ya! I don't have terrible in-laws but i've saw better ;) Oh well... i love Andrew and it's all worth it lol.

Ugh it's such a gloomy rainy day.. i could go back to sleep zZzZz... tmrw better not be like this! I don't wanna have a poopy bday. WAHHH.


----------



## keepthefaithx

holy shit balls

first beta 13dpo -36

second beta 15dpo-129!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ahhhh it like quadrupled!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Told ya not to worry Leese! Everything will be fine!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess like its great tho right? Honestly?


----------



## babydust818

yay! see. you need to just relax! it's gonna be okay


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess like its great tho right? Honestly?

Really really honestly it's great.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys

im going for a VERY early scan thurs ill be 4 weeks 6 days..u dont think he will be able to really see much huh? i think its more cking bc of my mthfr..idk tho!


----------



## themarshas

Leese- that's awesome! Great numbers!

My in-laws... hmmm... it's interesting all round really. My DH's mom walked out on them when he was 8 (he and his brothers were 2 (adopted brother),7,8, & 9 years old). DH caught her and her now Husband, Mike, having sex on the living room couch while his parents were still together- which he told his dad and it all went downhill from there. His mom took them away from their father then made him pay her off inorder for him to be able to see his own kids. So he took a loan from his dad and basically bought them from her. He got full custody of Dh and his two biological brothers. She got full custody of the adopted one. They then didn't speak for about 10 years. I didn't even meet her until we were planning our wedding (and we'd been together 7 years at that point). 

DH's dad is remarried to his ex-best friends now ex-wife. It's a twisted tail haha. Basically Jamie (Dh's now stepmom) was with Andy and Andy and DH's dad were best friends. About 9 years ago, Dh's dad and Jamie started talking on the phone all the time and eventually started sleeping together. Andy knew about it, was fine with it!, and they decided they were going to get divorced but stayed together about 2 years more "for the kids" (they have 3 together). All the while Dh's dad was dating Jamie and they'd all go on family vacations together. We actually all went to Disney in 2004. Jamie & Andy and their kids went in their camper, and DH's family & I were in DH's father's. And Jamie & Dh's dad would hook up most nights and everyone of us knew what was going on. 

So now, we barely speak to DH's mom still. She really has no part in our lives and honestly I can't blame DH for wanting to keep it that way. You don't get to be a grandma (this will be the first grandchild in DH's family) when you were the worlds worst mom. Jamie however adores children and although she's a bit high maintenance (everything has to be her way) she's really brought DH's messed up family of boys all together. Dh's dad is just a gentle giant. He doesn't have much of a backbone which is stressful at times with managing Jamie but he'd do anything for anyone and they are both so excited about this little one its ridiculous.


----------



## jessy1101

Dayummm Liz that is some serious dramaaaaa all around lolol. Sorta like a soap opera huh?

Glad tho u get along good with the rest of his family. His mom sounds like bad news for sure!


----------



## lauren10

holy moly Liz!!! that's some twisted love triangle,....or quadrangle!

Lisa that's perfect...doubling every day! 

Rach you're super lucky she doesn't live close by! Trust me, I have the two best in-laws ever and I'm STILL glad they're 6 hours away. Don't want them too close!! Moms are so funny with their sons too. Very protective and don't want to feel like they're losing them to their wives. I'm a good DIL though, I always call and send pictures and videos and keep them involved!


----------



## themarshas

It's a serious soap opera... don't get me started on his brothers... haha. They are characters of there own. All harmless but strange in their own way. His adopted brother graduated from college this weekend so we saw Dh's mom's extended family (whom we never associate with) and all I can say is that I have nooooooo idea how my DH came out normal (well relatively so haha)! He literally thanked his dad last night for distancing him from them because they are all strange......


----------



## keepthefaithx

thank you guys!!!!!

i had them done 42 hours apart, not even 48 idk if that makes a dif..hahaha

how was everyones weekend??


----------



## lauren10

My weekend was good, and I want more of it! I did not win Lotto Max...sorry girls :( maybe this Friday. I'll keep trying!


----------



## keepthefaithx

oo that sucks lauren. 

i cant wait til my week off week of july 9 cant wait!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I cant wait for my 2 weeks off start july 20th! Thank god it's next month!

But for the next few weeks it's not too bad i'm off this friday then monday the 25th for St jean quebec day then monday july 2nd for canada day. I work a full week and after that poof 2 weeks off eeeee


----------



## keepthefaithx

taking cookie to get spaded 7/10 ahhh!! im nervous ahh! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

2 weeks jess thats sweet!


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach & mel how are you doing.

em, how you feeling girlie??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisa those numbers are awesome!!!! :happydance:

I cancelled my scan for wed coz I'm bleeding like a bitch now haha!

Super busy with shitty uni work & assignments etc......bleurgh....


----------



## babydust818

:flower: such a tough girl Emma :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I gotta be rach - what else can I do...?!


----------



## lauren10

sorry Emma. I'm glad you're finally getting some closure on this long wait :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks em!

yea you really are a tough girl xoxoxo

rach u using opk smileys this cycle did you decide?


----------



## jessy1101

Glad you wont have to get anything done Em and dont have to keep waiting for something to happen. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystalclaro

hi everyone :) thanks for the bday wishes and the surgery went great, it was super easy and not scary at all ( i was scared at first) and the bumps on my leg has turned into two bumps so I'm going to the dr today but I consulted Dr. google and I'm pretty sure I can diagnose myself. lol 
My inlaws are great they are so sweet with me and my Father in law likes me more than my husband. hahaha My mother in law does not speak english at all except for " eat now " so she just tries to feed me all the time :) and I have two sister in laws and they are super sweet with me and yell at my husband if he does not buy me nice gifts. lol


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> thank you guys!!!!!
> 
> i had them done 42 hours apart, not even 48 idk if that makes a dif..hahaha
> 
> how was everyones weekend??

Beautiful numbers :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks crystal.

Hope ur doing well hunni

yea em closure is good, i cant wait for you to ttc again!!


----------



## jkb11

Lisa awesome number! So happy for you! 
Jess- oh girlie that's a situation. I would kindly say how much you appreciate her thoughtfulness but that you have had a furniture set picked out for some time that you and dh have your heart set on. As for the clothes I would just say thanks and use what you can but the rest donate or dump. 
Emma - glad things are moving along for you. Thoughts and prayers hunni. 
Afm- still no af. Had a fun day with ds. Went to see madagascar 3d.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kim :)

how was madagascar? my nephew loves that movie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my friends sister is due tmaro, they told her shes not ready yet. the baby is 9lbs 2oz, HOLY CRAP huge babyyyy and shes very long ..


----------



## keepthefaithx

crystal when you have your gender scan.

hope ur doing okay mel xo


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> crystal when you have your gender scan.
> 
> hope ur doing okay mel xo

technically on july 3rd but I have a scan on the 25th to check the babies heart function so I'm sure if the baby is in the right position they will let me know at that time :) at least I am going to beg them to tell me!! lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy birthday Rach!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thats great crystal. Ant guesses or names picked out?

Happy bday rach hope u have a great one. Any plans?

Morning everyone


----------



## lauren10

Happy birthday Rach!!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy b-day Rach!!! Any celebrations plans?? 

Good morning to all! It's kinda grey here today which sucks cuz the humidity is seriously kickin some ass lol. It's my hump day since i'm off friday thank god! How is everyone?

Leese holy crap a 9 oz baby?? Be still my scared as shit cooch lololol. If that happens to me then....dayummmmmm...


----------



## jessy1101

I forgot my damn iphone at home and i swear i feel freakin naked!! I am somewhat addicted to my phone lolol....i think it's cuz it's an iphone tho..i love having it at work since i can listen to music or the radio and receive my txt msg and everything...SOB my life is over...for today...LOLOLOL


----------



## themarshas

Hahaha Jessy I completely agree. I feel lost without my phone-- and my internet capabilities. How do people handle life if they don't have a smart phone haha. My Hubby is far worse than I am though which is sad.

Happy Birthday Rach!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im guna fall asleep at my desk..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

dont really have much nausea it does comes in waves tho.. and i cant stand to drink coffee!


----------



## jessy1101

Oufff good to know i'm not some weirdo...i think pretty much anybody that has a smart phone is addicted to it..they just freakin do everything!! 'sigh' i miss my phone even more now...poor little baby is all alone at my house...


----------



## Krippy

Happy Birthday Rach!

Sorry I have been MIA ladies...I have family in town and we have been so busy and I have been so exhausted! They aren't leaving until the 21st so I won't have much time on BnB!

Just wanted to let you all know I am here and say HI to everyone! :)

Thinking of you Em! Sending you virtual hugs and healing thoughts.


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> dont really have much nausea comes in waves.. and i cant stand to drink coffee!

I was the exact same way...except instead of nausea waves it was more like gut pucking every hour...especialy when i had food in me..thank god for those magical lil MS pills..they are absolutly my most treasured BFF's..:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Thank you all for the birthday wishes!! :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i say to myself like um should i be like more nausous? u know ahhh


rach yay hope u have a great day!


----------



## babydust818

Now lets cross our fingers that 24 is the year i get prego :)


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i say to myself like um should i be like more nausous? u know ahhh
> 
> 
> rach yay hope u have a great day!

Pffff trust me u dont want to be overly sick...i've only met a very few people that had it to the point that i did. Most have the more normal MS with only throwing up here and there...in those cases u dont really need the medication cuz it's more for when u cant keep anything down.

I tried going off it when i was 14 and a half weeks and paid the price big time so my DR said to pretty much just use it the whole pregnancy..it's not at all dangerous for the baby and it's better to take it especialy at this point then not keep any food down.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Now lets cross our fingers that 24 is the year i get prego :)

It's most definetly ur year sweety!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Happy birthday rach!!!!! Hope its your best year yet! 
Jess!!!!-almost gender time!!!! Excited for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach 24 is DEF your year i just know it!

jess 3 days woohoo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I kno what u mean jess - you panic all day thinking no-one can get in touch with you, then you get home and not 1 text or missed call haha!

Lisa I wouldn't worry bout symptoms yet coz you're still super early and I even felt really nauseous this time and look how that turned out! Your numbers are good hun so deep breath and relax!
24 sounds like a good mummy age rach! (oh to be 24 again....hehe!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks em i gotta just stay positive, 

whats ur future plan for ttc?

what are your bday plans rach?


----------



## jessy1101

I'm good now...i kinda went home on my lunch hour and picked up my iphone LOLOL :blush::blush::blush: It's sad i know...

Ok confession time i kinda need some help on this anywais so i guess it will make me feel better talking about it here. For the past week i've been having some pretty bad dreams about the u/s on friday...everytime it's always the same and that the baby isnt ok...

So then when i feel the baby move around i'm in a super good positive place...and then after a while and i dont feel the baby i get nervous and scared and...pretty much go into overdrive. Then baby moves s'all good and repeat and repeat 'sigh'. The hormones have been driving me crazy which makes the paranoia come on even stronger since ur sensitive about everything..I find that the fear always pops up not longer after my dr app where we have heard the heartbeat no prob. I'm good and then get scared a few days after.

Am i being weird or it's completly normal?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny im sure that's perfectly normal. But you can feel that little one moving so im absolutely certain everything's ok. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Get used to the worrying...soon u will be worrying baby's not feeding enough, not sleeping thru, not crawling soon enough, not walking soon enough, not talking soon enough.....it never ends babe!


----------



## jessy1101

Thanks Em!! I know deep down everything is fine it's just a fear that never goes away completly i guess. Ur automaticly jaded as soon as u have a loss and this whole thing sucks.

Agreed that's what i was telling DH that it's only the begining and welcome to a lifetime of worrying no mather what age ur child is..ur done for dunnn dun dunnnnnnn lol.

I pretty much felt the same way 2 weeks ago right before seeing my dr for the standard check out app and hearbeat. I was like omggg what if he cant find the hb and something is wrong and...gahhhhh...brain shut up!

Enough if my whining how r u hunny?


----------



## lauren10

that's normal Jess. The baby's just sleeping! It's hard though. I STILL look for blood in my knickers (I love that british slang!) every time pretty much. Can't help it. 

So update on the baby name. I talked to DH and he really dislikes Josephine :( So...I don't really want to give her a name that he doesn't like. Even though out of principle I should!! So I think she will be Ryan Emily. I really love the name Emily anyway, I just thought Josephine was more unique. I can live with it since he's still iffy on Ryan but is going with it.


----------



## jessy1101

Thxx Lauren! I know it's just cuz the baby is asleep it's just a stoopid neurotic fear that has been a million times worse cuz i'm hormonaly an emotionel wreck.

Ahhhh i thought the name Josephine was adorable! But Emily is adorable too so u cant go wrong. I have no clue why he's iffy on Ryan it's awsome for a little girl!


----------



## jkb11

Hugs Jess! I understand, but your lil sweetie is a fighter and is gonna be just fine. Enjoy your pregnancy. You worked so hard to get here. 
Lauren- Emily is super sweet for a name. I'm sure when you see her you will know which name fits! 

Still no af. Getting antsy...


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Thats great crystal. Ant guesses or names picked out?
> 
> Happy bday rach hope u have a great one. Any plans?
> 
> Morning everyone

well my husband thinks a boy but I keep having dreams about a girl. To tell you the truth I have no instinct on if it's a boy or a girl. I'm always wrong. lol 
As for names we are pretty set on Ella Marie Joy for a girl and Ethan Khoi for a boy and I'm trying to talk my hubby into using my big brothers name Randall as well .. so it would be Ethan Randall Khoi . The Khoi sounds like koi as in koi fish but it means handsome boy in vietnamese.


----------



## crystalclaro

Happy Birthday Rach :)


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> I'm good now...i kinda went home on my lunch hour and picked up my iphone LOLOL :blush::blush::blush: It's sad i know...
> 
> Ok confession time i kinda need some help on this anywais so i guess it will make me feel better talking about it here. For the past week i've been having some pretty bad dreams about the u/s on friday...everytime it's always the same and that the baby isnt ok...
> 
> So then when i feel the baby move around i'm in a super good positive place...and then after a while and i dont feel the baby i get nervous and scared and...pretty much go into overdrive. Then baby moves s'all good and repeat and repeat 'sigh'. The hormones have been driving me crazy which makes the paranoia come on even stronger since ur sensitive about everything..I find that the fear always pops up not longer after my dr app where we have heard the heartbeat no prob. I'm good and then get scared a few days after.
> 
> Am i being weird or it's completly normal?

I am going to say it's completely normal for someone who has had a loss, I am the same way and I have a doppler !!! yesterday the little one freaked me out because he/she was not in the usually spot :dohh: I can listen the the heart beat 3-4 times a day and I still have all these negative thoughts and doubts that we will make it to the end. I wish my mind could forget any previous loss and be done with this fear. I think it something we will just have to work on ... somehow and someway .... Hang in there Jess I know it's hard and I also need to take my own advice but just try to think positive , everytime you have a thought of something being wrong don't give it a second thought instead just force yourself to form a positive mental picture like holding your baby for the first time, or taking them to school for the first time, weddings ... all that sort of stuff and really force yourself to make a mental picture of it . It helps me push the negative thoughts away for a while . Also my Mom suggested meditation....


----------



## keepthefaithx

we will never be able to truly relax i think...having a loss is the worst thing in the whole world. no1 understands unless they have been in the same boat.

when i had my 1st, 2nd bloodwork im teling my mom how nervous i am and my scan and shes like i know honey breath you cant be stressing everythings going to be okay, and its like yea wish it was that easy momma!!!!

i am debating getting a doppler when the time comes. i think i would be obsessed w it tho..lol


----------



## jessy1101

Thats exactly what im doin Leese. Im renting a doppler from an awsome clinic here for 30$ a month with the gel and everything. This way i know there is no reason to stress. Heartbeat = awsome beany!


----------



## lauren10

Those are great names crystal! I love my doppler. I dont use it a lot but like having it when I just need a check :)


----------



## lauren10

good morning my loves! how is everyone this morning? 

DD went out to the field for a week...but my dad's here to help, yay. have an OB appointment this afternoon too. I have to deal with the stupid nurse who makes comments about how much weight you've gained in a negative way. It's not nice!


----------



## jessy1101

Mhhhhmmmm i love mangos...i'm currently growing one...that I wouldnt eat of course LOL.

Happy hump day to all the suckers that have to work friday mouhaaahaaahahahh aren't I just too evil? How is all my PUPO's doing? Anything new and ultra fab to report?

I've started looking for decent bikinis to wear for the summer. DH has flat out told me that he doesnt want me to wear a 1 piece since he thinks pregnant women in bikinis are gorgeous and I agree! Now if i could only find some nice ones...i've been on the hunt for a few days and nuttin really makes me go ooohhh I want it!

Lauren how come the bitchy nurse is giving u a hard time weight wise?? Hunny u look like a total yummy mummy to be! WTF crawled up her ass and died?? 

I've now entered the phase where I want sex all the time...at least once a day...and I think my hubby is actualy starting to freak out LOLOL. I've been pretty much jumping on top of him and almost kinda...raping him...is that wrong?? LOLOL. Now he's being a total hypocrite cuz he thinks i want it too much?!?!? U guys remember when a few weeks ago he was complaining that we werent knockin boots enough??? Grrrrrrrrrrrr........


----------



## jessy1101

Wait wait i'm confused why does my ticker say i only have 20 more weeks until i can get piss drunk????


----------



## keepthefaithx

maybe they are guessing u will give birth at 39 weeks...lolo


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> maybe they are guessing u will give birth at 39 weeks...lolo

Hmmmm...maybe....i was still kinda suprised tho since the norm counting wise is 40 weeks. Tress tresss bizzare..


----------



## keepthefaithx

u should post ur belly jesssssss 

i wonder how lisette is she hasnt been on?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> u should post ur belly jesssssss
> 
> i wonder how lisette is she hasnt been on?

Yes yes i'll post a new belly pic promisss.

I'm getting my doppler at 12:15 today!!


----------



## lauren10

i chatted a bit with lisette on email and she's doing ok...sounds like she's been really busy! 

that is a kind of odd ticker message! as if you can have 5 margaritas when your baby is a day old anyway! 

the nurse is just always like that. She weighs me then makes a face, like....ssssh eek. yeah, i'm fucking pregnant lady, back off! I have put on a coulpe too many this past week I think...but whatever! I'm not being lazy so it just is what it is!! 

Here's my 36 week belly ball. looks kind of weird shaped in this one!
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren i have no clue why i noticed this but damnit girl ur booty looks good!!!!

I think it's one of my biggest fears that i gain 15 pounds directly in my ass...soooo hoping that doesnt happen!


----------



## lauren10

ohhh, thanks baby! 
when i gain weight it goes to my belly area first. neither of my parents really even have an ass, so maybe that's why mine doesn't get big. lol

i feel kind of sick today. i feel weird like...a little light headed too. blah.


----------



## MrsMoo72

You don't look like you've put weight on anywhere else tho Lauren? Cheeky bugger that nurse is!

Well I had a bit of a dramatic night - heavy bleeding and excruciating cramps all day yesterday and (tmi) couldn't get off toilet as it was just streaming out of me...:blush: Dh was still at work so I was on my own with ds all day and at 7pm I ended up calling my in-laws to look after ds and run me up to a&e where dh met me from work. So they did bloods, urine, bp etc then dr examined me and said he wanted gyne to see me so they took me up to surgical assessment unit where I waited an hr & half then I heard the dr get called away and by this point I was feeling loads better and bleeding had eased off a lot so I ended up self-discharging coz couldn't be bothered to wait for her to come back!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma r u going to need a follow up? I mean to check and see if everything has fully passed? I was like that too when i had my mc at 11 weeks the cramps/contractions lasted over 3 hours back to back non stop. I was throwing up in the end cuz of the exaustion beurkkk. 

Glad tho it seems to finaly be done and u dont have to keep playing the waiting game. xxxxxxx


----------



## lauren10

thanks Emma!

Oh that's terrible! you poor thing being at home with DS!!! Was he scared at all?

that was a huge fear for me after what happened...that it would happen again and I'd be at home alone with DD and pretty much pass out and die on the floor and she'd be alone. :(

How are things today?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hope u feel better soon em <333 xoxoxoxoxo

lauren so cute !!!! i cant believe your due soon ryan emily is adorable!!!

jess 2 daysssssssssssss


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ds was awesome! He kept bringing me soft toys to cuddle! And I had to ask him to go downstairs & get my phone and he came back with my phone and my hot water bottle! Little cutie!

The last 2 times it was like a proper labour - pain building up then bleeding and all over with in a few hours but this time it was just the same cycle and seemed never-ending! I don't know about a follow up but I guess last 2 times they just told me to do a hpt in a couple weeks...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i asked jess already. lol but out of curiousity what do you guys think of the name Annalyn


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh & my BFF told me today that she's jumping on the ttc train!!! I'm super excited for her but hope that we are pg (successfully) at the same time.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thats so great your ds is so sweet em!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh that's true Em u can just take hpt's to track it. And if ever u feel i dunno weird inside or anything then u can go get checked in case. 

Ur DS is just the freakin best!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oh & my BFF told me today that she's jumping on the ttc train!!! I'm super excited for her but hope that we are pg (successfully) at the same time.

I'm convinced u will be sweety!

What r u thinking for this time? R u going to TTC right away or wait or..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea em are you waiting a couple months or?


----------



## lauren10

oh what a sweet son he is! If the bleeding stopped then everything must have cleared out right? So glad you can start moving on! 

Annalyn is cute! i love Anna for short too. I'm all into names with options!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Bleeding hasn't stopped but eased off a lot. Dunno bout ttc, we haven't really discussed it yet. Shouldn't really try before my appt on July 22nd but we might just take it casual? Gotta wait for this bleeding to stop first anyway.


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Bleeding hasn't stopped but eased off a lot. Dunno bout ttc, we haven't really discussed it yet. Shouldn't really try before my appt on July 22nd but we might just take it casual? Gotta wait for this bleeding to stop first anyway.

Mine lasted about 5 days give or take but it wasnt anything overly heavy thank god. I'm not a fan of pads and since u cant wear a tampon for that it sucks.

I'll never understand the women that enjoy those gigantic maxi pads that look akward when u wear pants..


----------



## jessy1101

Strange thought of the day..this actualy happens to me quite often that i get the weirdest things that pop into my head. Do u think the dr that delivers babies would be traumatised to go into a delivery and see that the woman has had a major vazzaling make over???

I think it would be the most hilarious thing ever!!


----------



## babydust818

Lisa Annalyn is cute!! What about a middle name?

Em awh your DS is adorable. Not only is he sooo stinking cute with his bleached blonde hair... but he sounds like a sweety. I'm glad most of it is over now, but i know it still sucks being in the moment. It's gonna happen soon where you get a sticky bean. What did doctors ever say the reason is for you having multiple MC's? You're such a strong girl. :hugs:

Lauren your belly is sooo cute! F that biatch nurse. I think you look perfect. You don't look like you've gained any weight to me. Just the belly of course. I really loved Ryan Josephine but Emily is so cute too!! Isn't it next week (37 weeks) that you're considered full term?! Did you have Eloise early? I love her name... that's why i always say it lol. I don't know any Eloise's.

Thank you all for the bday wishes! :) Had a good bday. Had a steak dinner. It was nom nom nom gooooood!


----------



## themarshas

Hello all! 
Lauren- you're so small still!Stupid nurse I'd totally hate her! 
Emma- hope you're feeling better today. Must have been a scary experience yesterday but glad you all made it through okay.

Jessy- I hate pads too! I'm actually dreading postpregnancy healing and having to wear them. Ickkkk. My roomate in college used those giant maxi pads and I could never figure out why someone would wear those things! And the worry is totally normal. If we hadn't had losses we might have been able to survive the pregnancy without freaking out every moment, but it happened and ruined our world view of pregnancy and just kicked the worrying in sooner than it already would have. It's all downhill from here. I'm just hoping all goes smooth from here on out and trying not to worry about the delivery... even though I have no reason to worry. There's always the thought in the back of your head...blah!

I'll post some maternity pics in a bit- have to resize them which is just annoying!


----------



## themarshas

Here's some
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4934.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 9









DSCN4944.jpg
File size: 46.1 KB
Views: 6









DSCN4955.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 7









DSCN4965.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









DSCN4961.jpg
File size: 51.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## themarshas

and a few more
 



Attached Files:







DSCN4972.jpg
File size: 74.8 KB
Views: 6









DSCN4982.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6









DSCN5000.jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 6









DSCN5056.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 8









DSCN5053.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydust818

wow Liz.. they are BEAUTIFUL pictures!! Such a gorgeous girl. Your bump is perfect!!! It's just SO CRAZY how we can carry life inside of us.


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach Annalyn Rose i like..not sure tho..i have a WHILE..lol

i have my fxd for you rach, whats ur game plan this month?

liz omg u look GORG..LOVEEEEEEEEE


----------



## jessy1101

Liz i'm in love with ur pics!! They are gorgeous| the blue bow ones are defiently a nice touch. Agreed for pads it's just nasty i mean feels just liek a diaper and gahhhh. OMFG what happens in 50 years when we will have to eventualy wear actual diapers?????????????????????????????? Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkk

Rach steak dinner = tumbling rumbly from me! How do u like it cooked? I'm a blue bloody person. The way i describe it when we go to restaurants is ooopss shit i droped it on the grill must pick it up now LOLOL. They usualy are like wow that's a great way to describe it LOL.

Quick FYI update DH and I have finaly come to an agreement no changes no nuttin for a boy name. Thank fuck cuz friday is in 2 days and I want to call beans by his/her name from then on sooo...it's either going to be baby Charlie for a girl or baby Zachary for a boy!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Nice jesssss

what happend to alexis??

Nice love ur names..middle names??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris hasnt been on either, im sure her gender scan is soon right? and jess u talk to mel is she ok?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Nice jesssss
> 
> what happend to alexis??
> 
> Nice love ur names..middle names??

He had once again a mind change. He doesnt like how it sounds like a girl's name too so i was like ohh ok whatevez.

Yup Mel is fine she's just trying not to feel down or anything since she's 9dpo. She wants to stay neutral.


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Rach! My water broke with Eloise on her due date! so we'll see when this one comes. 

Liz those pictures came out great! you look super fabulous!! you'll probably lose all the baby weight in like 2 weeks.

So the nurse didn't call me fat today :) I only gained 1.5 pounds since 2 weeks ago so she was happy with that. 

Good news is...Ryan is head down, engaged, and I'm 1 cm dilated!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Holy shit lauren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omgggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Gotcha jesssssss


----------



## lauren10

yeah! i mean...that can go on for a while yet, but she's getting herself ready! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Lauren that's freakin sweet!! It's a comin...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww Liz those pics are totally gorge! I love The one on the rocks with the blue bow.

Maternity shoots are not really a common thing over here but I would love to get one done....if I ever get to that point...haha!

Eeeek Lauren!! That's so exciting! Little Ryan getting ready....hope you're ready for her!


----------



## themarshas

YAY! It could be "a while" but that's still so soon really! So exciting!


----------



## jessy1101

Yuppp doppler picked up beany pretty much right away. Once again this is me that was worrying for no freakin reason..'sigh'..ahh the joys of it all lolol


----------



## lauren10

thanks girlies! i hope i'm ready too!

Emma you will honey! did you decide about going for testing? what does the doctor say?


----------



## babydust818

WOOOHOOOO Lauren!!!! When is your exact due date? July 5th? I can't wait for her to come. She is going to be sooo cute and i can't imagine what Eloise is going to do when she sees her sissy for the first time!!!

Jess seeeeeeeeeeeeeeee you're fine!! It's so nice you can even do that. I never knew ya could, but def releaving.


----------



## keepthefaithx

em you should get cked for thrombophilias. ask ur dr about it, thats what i have. mthfr, its a type its not like the "worst" one but still i need extra vitamins and broken down folic acid and baby asprin everday....


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Rach! I feel like you're Ellie's biggest fan, I love it :) how are you doing honey?


----------



## babydust818

LOL she is just too stinkin cute and i love her name! Everytime i say her name she just gets cuter lol. I am doing good. :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh I'm having testing, that's what the appt on 20th July is for but they've told me they prob won't find anything wrong...


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> i asked jess already. lol but out of curiousity what do you guys think of the name Annalyn

I LOVE this name...I considered it but in french it doesnt sound the same!


----------



## lauren10

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yeh I'm having testing, that's what the appt on 20th July is for but they've told me they prob won't find anything wrong...

Oh ok. So they think it's just a freak coincidence??


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey there lovely ladies...

LIZ OMFG....You are so beautiful. Damn I envy that belly, its like the perfect pregnant belly.

Lauren why the hell is anyone complaining about your weight jeez you dont look like you gained more than you should've; you have a perfect georgous belly.

Em so glad that you can start over and turn to the next chapter. Hope eveything goes fine by your own and that you'll be monitored in the future so that the next one is a sticky bunch of babay cells getting fatter by the day 

Im doing so-so. Having the worst PMS of my life, just overtly emotinal and sad and mad at the world. Stressed and craving sugar, so feeling fat and outta shape too. I gave too much thought to my mesina reading I think. 9 dpo and Im having my backache and lower abdomen cramps/pressure...and thats usually a tell tale sign for AF. Usually I'd say something like ''Oh well on to next month...'' but im tired of saying next month next month, I want the next month to be this month: THE month! My head is yo-yo'ing....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm pretty much Lauren yeh! :shrug:

Thanks mel. I know what you mean - July marks my 1year ttc #2.....pretty damn depressing isn't it?!


----------



## crystalclaro

Lauren !!! so exciting your body is getting ready for the big event :) 

Jessy , I bet you had a big sigh of relief when you heard the heartbeat :) my little one likes to play hide and seek with me , but i think its because the baby has grown and is now in a different position, I can always here the baby moving around but it's a little hard to get the heart beat with all that squirming around. lol But I dont put down the doppler until I find it. lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

mel!!!! hey girl, yea im debating i asked dh if he likes it he does. it would be Annalyn Rose. but we will see!!!!! how have you been when u testing?!!!! how u feel about this month.

rach how was ur bday

em, i know how you feel hunni, ive been trying 18 months before getting preg this time...sucks ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
how are you feeling any better? xoxo hugs


----------



## babydust818

MrsMoo72 said:


> Erm pretty much Lauren yeh! :shrug:
> 
> Thanks mel. I know what you mean - July marks my 1year ttc #2.....pretty damn depressing isn't it?!

Emma my TTC #1 after loss will be 1 year next month too...... we will get there!!


----------



## crystalclaro

I love the name Annalyn, how are you feeling anyway ? morning sickness yet?

OMG the coolest thing, I can actually see my belly move when the baby kicks or whatever the baby is doing in there, I even got it on camera, you can see my belly button pop up and down. I want to post a baby bump pic but seriously I dont have a bump yet :(


----------



## Rainbowbeany

It'll be 2 years in november! :( Never had a BFP and got allllll the possible tests and operations...Im in the unexplained infertility group and Dr are baffled as to why we havent conceive yet.


----------



## crystalclaro

Rainbowbeany said:


> It'll be 2 years in november! :( Never had a BFP and got allllll the possible tests and operations...Im in the unexplained infertility group and Dr are baffled as to why we havent conceive yet.

I'm sorry you have been trying for two years :( I wish I had a magic baby wand for you !!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thats really shitty mel :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

crystalclaro said:


> I love the name Annalyn, how are you feeling anyway ? morning sickness yet?
> 
> OMG the coolest thing, I can actually see my belly move when the baby kicks or whatever the baby is doing in there, I even got it on camera, you can see my belly button pop up and down. I want to post a baby bump pic but seriously I dont have a bump yet :(

aw thanks crystal

i have been getting waves of nausea on and off but today very naseous i couldnt even lunch until like 3 when i felt a little better, ate that was okay for a little while, then it started again, i was guna make quesadillas tonight and i dont want anything just feel icky, i have my 2nd scan tmaro ill be 4w6d, idk what hes really guna see baby wise, but mainly cking for blood clots im sure-

mel
im so sorry hunni, are you seeing an RE or a regular gyno?


----------



## Krippy

Hey girls! Dropped in quickly to say hello! Have company from N. Dakota and we have been so busy.

Love the mat pics Liz... You look adorable!

Hope that baby comes soon Lauren...So excited to see pics of your LO!

Hope you had a fab bday Rach!

Glad you are feeling nauseous Leese! Keep up that awesome bean growing!

So cute that you are seeing you bubs move Crystal! I can't wait until that happens.

I am sorry that you are feeling so down Em! Wish I could give you a big hug and be there for you.

Thinking of you too Mel! PMS can be a bitch when you are already grouchy!

Hi Jess! Can't wait for your gender scan on Friday! So excited to see more U/S pics of you LO!

We have decided to stay Team Yellow so no finding out the gender for us. We will have to wait until it gets here! ;) On a great note...I haven't gained a pound yet. I am pretty sure it is bc of my thyroid meds but I am going to take what I can get as last time I gained 80 and the Dr wasn't too pleased! lol 

Miss you girls. My company is leaving on the 21st and then I will be back to my regular addictive BnB time! :)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

keepthefaithx said:


> crystalclaro said:
> 
> 
> I love the name Annalyn, how are you feeling anyway ? morning sickness yet?
> 
> OMG the coolest thing, I can actually see my belly move when the baby kicks or whatever the baby is doing in there, I even got it on camera, you can see my belly button pop up and down. I want to post a baby bump pic but seriously I dont have a bump yet :(
> 
> aw thanks crystal
> 
> i have been getting waves of nausea on and off but today very naseous i couldnt even lunch until like 3 when i felt a little better, ate that was okay for a little while, then it started again, i was guna make quesadillas tonight and i dont want anything just feel icky, i have my 2nd scan tmaro ill be 4w6d, idk what hes really guna see baby wise, but mainly cking for blood clots im sure-
> 
> mel
> im so sorry hunni, are you seeing an RE or a regular gyno?Click to expand...

Yes we've been followed/monitored by our fertility clinic and now an obgyn(the same that did my lap but kept me as a patient) prescribed clomid and monitoring us. I had the lap end of march and we are giving it 6 months top before going for IUI and IVF.

I know that its just been our 3rd cycle since the lap and clomid and that now every month could be THE month. But when you feel the same af cramps you've felt all those 24 BFN months its hard to stay positive and think that this time might be diff.


----------



## babydust818

Mel that's the worst category to be under. I couldn't imagine the struggles you are facing. I know it's got to hurt like hell and so mind boggling but just never lose hope and keep the faith. There's stories of people being told they couldn't have kids or whatever and they end up showing the doctors they CAN. Just try to hold on because miracles happen every single day. We will be with you every step of the way! :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Mel- I'm with you girl! It's been a little over 2 years of trying hard for us! And another year of ntnp. I'm at the beyond frustrated point too. Im considering talking to hubby about proceeding with adoption. We have discussed it before and both of us are ok with it. Ds is just getting so old so I don't wanna waste a few more years. Still praying for a miracle. Hope this is your month! 
Liz and Lauren - gorgeous pics! Love them!


----------



## babydust818

Kim if that's the road you have to choose then that is great because you will be saving a childs life. I wish you could have another child on your own. Whatever decision you choose will be the best. I know how aggravating it is. Andrew and i have NTNP for about 3 yrs and then i got PG, been trying now for almost 1 year with no results. It gets SO FUCKING frusterating!!!! Esp when you don't get a f'n period. I hope it comes soon for you. We all deserve our babies.. the wait is awful.


----------



## MrsMoo72

How old is your ds Kim? Ive been worrying about a big age gap between mine coz theres 4 yrs between me & my sister & we're not that close. But I guess whatever the gap is it will just be normal to my ds coz he wont know any different.


----------



## jkb11

Thanks rach.your right the wait is horrible. 
Emma - my ds is 8 so if I were to get preggo now it would still be 9 yrs between:/


----------



## lauren10

Kimberly I think that would be an awesome thing to do, and that doesn't mean you won't still get pregnant! 

I really hope it happens for you girls very soon xoxoxoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim i always thpught bout adoption i think its a great idea i really do
And u cam still keep trying and the ull have 
3 kids :)

Thanks kris hope ur doing good ..team yellow ahhh!! I dont think i could lol bit thats cool!

4 w 6 d scan in 3 hourssssss


----------



## lauren10

good luck at your scan Lisa!


----------



## jkb11

Hope your scan is awesome Lisa!! Glad they are following you so closely this time


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys..

yea im being seen 1 time a week until first tri is over i think then every 2 weeks. i think

my new dr is the complete opposite as my first...its crazy.


----------



## jessy1101

Kim i think adoption is an incredible gesture. Your saving a child's life.

Lisa omggg it's an hour away!! Cant wait for u to see ur beany and know that everything is fine. It's nice to have such a proactive dr that will be with u every step of the way!

Happy thursday/friday to all hiihiii. Cant believe tomorrow morning at 9am we'll be finding out if it's a mini jessy (god help us) or a mini DH!!! 

Anybody have plans for father day weekend? It'S supose to be gorgeous and hot a fucking hell here all weekend. We're going to my parents place all day sunday and will be swimming and chillin around the pool which i'm definetly lookin forward to. I'd love a nice ice cold beer to go along with that plan but...yaaaa....aint happenin i guess.


----------



## jessy1101

DH was obssessed with the doppler last night he'd go all over my tummy to try and see which spots pick up the heartbeat and then he'd use it on himself to compare his heartrate. I swear to god he ended almost using half of the gelly on me and him LOLOL.

Men r weird sometimes...


----------



## babydust818

LOL that's funny Jess. Men are weird. It's good he's into it all though. He could be a dick and not even care. Your weekend sounds aweeeesome! I think i'm going swimming this weekend too, not sure. It's gonna be hot here too. I'm ready for it! I bet it can't be fun being preg in it though lol. FINALLY tmrw is the day! I bet you won't sleep tonight. Thank God the appointment is EARLY lol. Imagine having to wait until 3 or something.

Good luck today Lisa!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh thx Rach i thought everyone had abandonned me today lolol nobody is on!!

Agreed i specificly told them i wanted the morning app slot..this way i'm the first one in and dont have to play the deathly waiting game...if so imma pop a cap in someones ass damnit LOL.

Swimming tanning and just plain doin nuttin is always the most freakin best thing ever. Sometimes u just need a non eventfull day like that u know?


----------



## babydust818

Yes! It's so relaxing. Especially with some music on. :dance:

You know they're gonna be a bit behind tmrw. That's how it always goes! LOL. I remember when i went in to confirm pregnancy at the dr's i was their 10 mins early and waited for them to open the door and they were like 3 mins late opening the door. Then i signed in and they were still prepping in the back. So i didn't get in for like 10 mins, but felt like 50. Ohhh goshhhhhh idk what the sex could be but i'm thinking :pink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girlies

i got my scan we saw the gestational sack, she said everything looked great for where i am at ( i saw his sister bc he was at hospital for emg delivery)

going back in 1 weeks.

cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Super duper freakin awsome Leese!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yaya im happy, she said dont expect to see more then a sack, i thought maybe we would see yolk sack, shes like too early, so i guess next week maybe baby!


----------



## lauren10

Great news Lisa!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lauren

how is everyone doing today

i had my 2nd throw up of the pregnancy, i had to run to the bathroom, still feel sooo icky omgggggggggg ! Love it lol :)


----------



## babydust818

Wonderful news Lisa! Your doctor tried taking care of you real well so nothing bad would happen. I say you're in great hands and to throw up again is awesome too!! Congrats.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks racccch how are you doing hunni, any plans for weekend??

Another week til o i see!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Jesus christ can somebody plz tell me why i'm still in front of my computer at work????????? It's soooooooooooooooo long baaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## babydust818

How is Mel doing Jess? I know she's trying to take it easy this month. Just hope she's okay! Miss talking to her!

Lisa i'm not doing much this weekend. Maybe swimming and seeing a movie? Yup, less than a week until O. We will see if this time is the charm. Had 26 day cycle last month. FX'd this month has the babydust on it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

work is like an eternity today, so BORING OMG!!!!!!!!! 

nice rach, my sister friend will prob have her baby tmaro, so ill visit her in hosp. i have my friends sons bday sat. sunday my inlaws and my parents


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just got back from a day at the seaside!!! My folks are camping up there so we went for the day, sun was shining, dipped my feet in the sea....lovely day! Gotta get stuck into an essay 2moro so just wanted a chill day.

So how come our mothers days are diff dates but fathers day is same date?!

Great news about your scan leese xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks em, how are you hunni??

yea its weird w the holidays how they vary from country to country

yea i miss mel too hope shes okay, i think she will be testing soon..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im doing ok thanks babe, just waiting to get this bleeding over with.... 
Dh was like awww are we putting ourselves thru it all again?! I was like yep!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol yea i know

never going to give up no matter what i hear you xoxoxo


----------



## lauren10

Emma you're the best. Love your attitude!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hugs em xoxoxoxooxxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jessy gender scan is so soooooooooooon holy crapoly!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

I've missed you all! Been stalking when I can but trying to keep up and write has been near impossible! I've actually taken notes for 3days now so I can be all caught up with all the exciting events on here :)

Crystal happy belated bday & so glad the surgeory went well for ya! Must have been scary still! how you feeling now? Love your name pics btw!!!

Lisa hunni I'm sorry I left you for soo long!!! hugs - Wonderful day to come back and read your news! I'm ectatic for you sweetie! How you feeling? Nice and pukey? GOOD :) Annalyn is a gorgeous name too!

Emma my God what a freakin ordeal! i'm soo sorry you've had to go through all this and I truely commend your courgae and wonderful attitude! Lots of hugs your way :hugs:

Stace hope you're having an awesome time with Mickey, I can't wait to see all the pics!!!

Rach baby happy belated bday as well! You're looking awesome in your new profile pic...keep up whatever you've been doing doll :) How's ur SIL? I'm sorry for her loss! xxx

Jessssyyyyyy eeeeeekkkkk tmmr 9AM hun!!!! I can't wait!!!!! Soo glad your doppler is making you feel lots better girlie! Like I told you its all gonna get better from here you'll see! xoxo Ur in-law story made me wanna screen at the computer! LIKE HOLY OMG!!!! Seriously i though mine were control freaks and a little out there but WOW!!! I hope you're momma doesn't get offended with the shower stuff...I know that was the hardest part for me to deal with at my bridal shower and again at my baby shower...seeing my mom do sooooo much and be hurt by my MIL and her stupidity!!! Grrrrrr

Mel sweetie sending lots of dust and love your way! Hope you are doing good!

Kim still no AF my friend? I can only imagine that poor realtor got it bad!!! LOL positive AF vibes ur way! xxx

Lauren babe go easy on the crazy cleaning hun! Seriously you're like a machine I don't know how you do it soo far along! Must be that cutie DD of yours that keeps you on your toes ;) You look amazing in your recent bump shot and WOW what a great ob appt! eeekkkkk sooo close now!!! How you feeling? Last day of work soon?

Hey Kris :wave: we miss ya but understand with people in from out of town it can be hectic! Thinking of you girl!

Liz those are some seriously beautiful maternity shots! How have you been feeling?

AFM I've been doing ok..still an emotional hormonal rollercoaster some days...pre-natal classes and L&D talk have officially scared the crap out of me and I've left crying twice now!!! I think the pain part is bringing up a lot of the mc memories too and its making it all very real and scary for me! Trying to cope and remember the outcome will be amazing and she'll be here safe in my arms before I know it! My house is baby central since my shower this past weekend so I have a lot of sorting and lists to make now but the nasty swelling and crazy heartburn are making it hard for me to get around or wanna do much at nights! Work is still the same BS and now they are messing with a girl coming back from her Mat leave so its showing me what I have to look forward to!!!! On the bright side we had our 3D scan last week and it was just amazing to see my LO in there happy as can be! Sticking her tongue out at us already! LOL - oh and we got %100 great girl potty shots so no re-painting of the nursery needed! PHEW!!! lol this weekend we have a funeral friday night, a wedding saturday night and fathers day bbq at our house Sunday night but I swear between all that I MUST get into my clean pool that's been open for 3weeks now! Gonna be beautiful and sunny so I really gotta pencil in R&R for myself! xo


----------



## lauren10

Wow Lisette, that's quite an update...good job remembering everything! Sorry about the heartburn and swelling :( yes you need your r&r honey!!!
And don't you worry about a thing, everything will be wonderful...hugs!!


----------



## babydust818

That is a huge update LOL! I am glad everything is okay. I know it's gotta be so tough with everything going on. You def do deserve R&R. You have quite the weekend. Funeral and wedding?! DAMN. Well at least Sunday will be a good, relaxing day for you. Can't wait for little Melina to get here! 2 more months for ya!!! I am so excited for you and the nursery so far looks beautiful. I wanna see some more pics!!


----------



## jkb11

Lisette- we have missed you:) glad you are doing well! You must share your new us pics! How exciting!! Still no af:/ 9 days after stoping provera... 
Hope to get it soon. 

Leese yay for the ms! :) 

Jess can't wait to get your update from the scan!!!! So close. Bet you will not get any sleep tonight:)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay lisette! We missed you xx 
We def need shower, bump & nursery pics!!!

Aww kim, that sucks hunny, what's the plan?

Jessy 9 am for you is like 3pm for me :growlmad:!! But i should be ready for a break from this stoooopid essay by then!


----------



## MrsMoo72

So girls, i need a little help with something totally off topic! For my uni project i have to design a health promotion intervention that i could deliver to a community. My idea is to target new mums and encourage them to take part in a 6week course of healthy cooking classes showing them how to make low cost simple nutritious meals for the family.(aiming to tackle childhood obesity before it begins!) So i need help with what to call the cooking classes.....ideas please! Everything i think of seems to already exist


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kim!

Thanks lisette!

I know thinking of l&d must be scary, and its so close but you'll do great! 

Jessy has 1 hour holy crap

how are you em!!


----------



## lauren10

goooooooooooooooo Jessy!! I'm an hour ahead of you I think? so is your appt in 30 mins?


----------



## lauren10

Emma here I'm just brainstorming:

Simple Solutions
Budget Banquet
The Family Dish
Practical Provisions
Momma's Meals
Healthy Hungries
Fresh Families
Culinary Moms 
Postnatal Potluck - hahaa making myself laugh
Matriarch Meals
Super Sustenence
Mum to the rescue! 
Food for Family Thought
Kids Kuisine!
Rational Rations

hmmm...


----------



## lauren10

are those all stupid? 

Jessy hopefully you're not in the waiting room still!


----------



## keepthefaithx

she must be getting out soon right? ahh lol


----------



## jkb11

Great job Lauren!!!! All I came up with is ..... healthy habits! Jess!!!! Update!!! Maybe they took her straight back!


----------



## jkb11

So just went pee and there is just a lil bit of the witch ..... Bring it on!!!! Hope it's not just a lil.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yayya kim thats great!!! Hopefully you get full flow today !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

oh kim I hope this is it!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Super quick update it s a mini meeeee TEAM PINK all the way!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Woohooooooooooooooooooo mini jesssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!! Congrats jess & marc !!! Xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo

sooooo coool!!


----------



## jkb11

Jess! Aww bows and pearls!!!! I want one!!!!!!!! Congrats sweetie


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay jessy!!!

Fingers crossed kim xxx

No theyre good thanks lauren, its totally hypothetical so they are perfect!


----------



## lauren10

hello Charlie!!! :)


----------



## themarshas

YAYY!!!!!!!!! Congrats Jessy!


----------



## NewbieLisette

EEEEKKKKKKKKK JESSY!!!!!! Heeeellloooo CHARLIE!!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE :) How you feeling girl??? We want DEEETSS!!!!!

Hey girlies! Happy Friday everyone!!!

Lauren you are awesome with ideas sweetie! Emm I couldn't possibly top that but I think its a wonderful project and wanna hear how it turns out and what you choose! How you feeling today? :hugs:

Lisa...sicky sick??? xxx

Rach I promise new pics soon...gotta do from home cuz work is really sucky!!!

Kim praying she comes and goes real quick babe!!!


----------



## babydust818

Kim i hope your flow comes full force!!!! That is awesome it's trying to start. FINALLY.

Emma hmmm.... i think Lauren did a good job with titles. "Cooking healthy on a budget". "Healthy homemade cooking with Kids". I imagine they're all taken lol. 

Jessy i knew it would be a mini you!!!! Now time to go buy pink!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heyyy waves of nausea today lisette..lol

how are you doing??

i got my betas in today 980

so 6/7/12 it was 36
6/9/12-136
6/14/12-980

my dr said it was great(well actually the PA my dr wasnt in), i thought it would be a little higher but she insisted it was very great and told me to have a great weekend and drink alot of fluids lol

doubling time from 2nd to 3rd was 1.75 days...


----------



## jkb11

Leese- that's awesome hunny! Such a big number! Your lil sticky seed is just a growing. ;)

Hi lesette:) yes we need deets from Jess:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kim, i was bugging bc i was expecting higher..i thought u dont even see the sac til 1000, shes like ur so close to 1000..lol

when she said excellent im like um she cant lie...lolo xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

I typed from first beta to yesterday doubling time was 35 hours!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess-pictures now! Lol


----------



## lauren10

great news lisa!!!!


----------



## babydust818

:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







tgif.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lauren

rach. lmao thats how i feel lol NO MORE WORK!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim, full on af yet??


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have a silly question for you guys-

when they say ultrasounds online and dont specify like (5w1d, 5w6d) do they mean 5w0d or after the 5th week is over..

just curious xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Stop looking at ultrasounds lisa!!! Yours will be perfect babe, try not to worry xxx


----------



## jkb11

Leese- as far as the us... I would pay attention to the web site if it trustworthy or not you know. But I'm with em , you got this one so try not to worry and just enjoy every second. :) Afm - af is taking her time. Very little so far. Hope it picks up so I will feel good about starting the clomid on Monday


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol thanks guys

your right, i was just wondering tho like when ppl say week 5..like what the heck does that mean when its over or starting..lol

love ya girls


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim-so you take cd3-7, do you do estrodial also?


----------



## jessy1101

Naturaly DH is over the moon cuz he s gOnna have a lil girl trailing after him lolol. We went and registered at Babies r us. It took us over 2 hours to scan everuthing holy fuckkkk. But hubby was a trooper and loved it as much as i did lol.

Hope everyone had a great friday!

Leese stoooop googling! Ur beany is absolutly perfect and great rise in hcg.

Kim let s go AF damnit. Thank god CD1 will prob be tomorrow for u.

Hope Stace is enjoying her fab vacay!

To all my chicas happy gorgeous friday night xxxxx


----------



## babydust818

Congrats booboo. Love your scan pics on facebook! Charlie is perfect.


----------



## keepthefaithx

you should change ur saying to growing my pink beanster...lol


----------



## babydust818

Growing baby Charlie!!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Leese- yes gonna take cd 3-7 but trying to decide when to consider cd 1???? Flow still isn't moderate...


----------



## babydust818

That's a tough one Kim. How is the flow? Is it just spotting? is there any actual clots or anything?


----------



## Twinkie210

Hey guys, in my way home. I can't go back and read everything, but will try.to catch up tomorrow. Vacation was fun, but I am ready to be home!!!


----------



## lauren10

Glad you had fun stace! Tell us about it.


----------



## babydust818

Just saw Rock of Ages and HOLY MOLY....... i can't get the 1980s out of my head!! It's my fav music. Even though i was born towards the end of the 80s i still LOVE it! Tom Cruise.. omg he was so weird in it but total hottie. Juliana Hough i am so jeal of her. She is GORGE. Must go see it. Good movie.


----------



## lauren10

Yeah that looks good Rach. I loooove 80's music, lol

So started losing my mucous plug today. Could still be a while but prob a sign I'm dilating, right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lauren so awsum..u could be ahh! U call ur dr..wen u see him next!?

I loveeee 80s music def my fave!

Stace glad u had fun!!!!


----------



## lauren10

I go weds! 
Frig, DD has been up a lot last night and one of the times I got up I rolled right out of the bed onto the floor! Lol, what a dumbass. Lucky my knee took most of the impact.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lauren hope ur okay holy crap u cud be having ryan very sooooon

Kim my dr told me not to take it if its not normal. I had a month like that jist spotting so we did natural..for sum reason had a 21 day cycle. Then next month preg natural clomid made me feel horrible.


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning chicas!

Well I got back home at about 6:30 last night and went straight to bed. Apparently I caught some sort of virus and spent most of last night running to the bathroom. It has been a long time since I have pooped that much! Not to mention DS threw up twice on the car ride home. Not the way I wanted to end my vacay! Just chillin today (close to the bathroom, LOL) and Dr. appt tomorrow.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg stace, yea not a good way to end..lol

hope ya had fun tho xo


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm Stace could of been something u ate or dehydration and exaustion cuz of all the walking and sun. Me thinks u just need some R&R. Glad u had a good time chica!

Oooooo Lauren looks like lil baybay Ryan is getting ready to soon b making her entrance.

Kim still no regular AF?

Rach 80 s music is just so catchy u know? Some of it is cheesy but look at what we have these days? Goddamn Justin Bieber...

Happy father s day to all the daddys and daddys to be xxxxx


----------



## lauren10

Stacie hope you're feeling better :( 

Happy Sunday! It's so gorgeous here. 

Rach did you see man on a ledge? My mom said it was good so might download


----------



## babydust818

OMG Lauren... i just laughed picturing you falling out of bed and then i'm like "wait, no. she's pregnant". OMG.. i hope you're okay and Ryan. Geesh. That could of ended up awful. I haven't saw Man on a Ledge but i saw the previews and it looks good. Do you guys have Redbox up in Canada? It's the best invention ever for wanting to watch cheap movies. I hope you have Ryan soon!! It's so surreal that 9 months have gone by... just about. GAHH! I am getting anxious and excitttttteed.

Lisa how you doing girly? Anymore throwing up? When is your appt next week?!

Mel i miss you darling.... i hope you're doing okay. :friends:

Stacie i'm glad you had a good time! Can't wait to hear some stories. It sucks your vacation ended shitty... literally. I hate not feeling good. I hate not having control over any situation lol. I hope you start feeling better soon.

Jess how is miss Charlie doing? She just chillen and kicking?! It's sooo exciting. Can't even believe how far you are too. With me TTC this whole time it feels like FOREVER but when i think about your girls milestones in the pregnancy i'm like WHAT? where did the time go! :dohh: 

I hope the rest of you are doing lovely. Happy Father's Day to all your hubbies and Father's!! :)


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Rach! I know it will be ery soon!!

No it was funny that I fell for sure. So clumsy! No one was hurt, so we can laugh about it :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey rachhhh

i threw up this morning felt okay in the afternoon, now naseous again, i had like 2 like pains on my right side today got all nervous im sure everythings fine it wasnt like omg ow, just weird like i pulled something...idk but thats gone. everything scares me i swear.

how are you doing???

happy fathers day to all the fathers to be and fathers!!!!


----------



## babydust818

I could only imagine Lisa. It's so scary to be prego after a m/c. Last month when i thought i was possibly preg my first thought was "omg i hope i haven't miscarried". I will be AWFUL about it.. i already know. It's all gonna be okay. So glad you get to see a doctor every week. That's awesome!!


----------



## jkb11

hi girls! Hope everybody had a great weekend sorry I went Mia. I was just working but anyhow been thinking bout y'all:) Mel-hope your doing good sweetie. Xoxo. Leese yay for all the ms!!! I love reading those reports from you! 
Lauren - so glad there were no injuries with the tumble out of bed! 
Stace sorry your ride home was yucky but Im sure you have way more positive memories to treasure from the trip. Can't wait to hear them! I'm so ready to go back to Disney . 

Well... Af picked up to normal today maybe even a lil more so than normal. So since I was between starting on day 3 and day 4 I just took it at midnight of day 3:). That was my happy middle. Dh has been instructed that he ( and all his equipment) is on call from June 24 th til July 9 th! Lol. I'm thinking we will do the every other day method.???? What do y'all think?


----------



## jkb11

hi girls! Hope everybody had a great weekend sorry I went Mia. I was just working but anyhow been thinking bout y'all:) Mel-hope your doing good sweetie. Xoxo. Leese yay for all the ms!!! I love reading those reports from you! 
Lauren - so glad there were no injuries with the tumble out of bed! 
Stace sorry your ride home was yucky but Im sure you have way more positive memories to treasure from the trip. Can't wait to hear them! I'm so ready to go back to Disney . 

Well... Af picked up to normal today maybe even a lil more so than normal. So since I was between starting on day 3 and day 4 I just took it at midnight of day 3:). That was my happy middle. Dh has been instructed that he ( and all his equipment) is on call from June 24 th til July 9 th! Lol. I'm thinking we will do the every other day method.???? What do y'all think?


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Morning everyone!
Our trip was so much fun, but really hot! We went to EPCOT, Disney Studios, and Magic Kindgdom. I thought it might suck not being able to do much at Disney, but I really got to do most of the rides (except the rollercoasters and "big" rides). My mom took a picture of a pirate hat on my stomach which was really cute, I will have to get a pic from her. We went to Universal Studios after Disney, which kind of sucked. There was very little I could do (especially at the Island of Adventure park, which I am guessing Universal is just a little cautious, because some of the rides are not that bad). It was still fun to see DS and DH having fun. Then we went to Sea World. It was lots of fun too, and since it is mostly shows, plenty for me to do too. Neither DS or DH had been there before.

I did lots of shopping, DH was a little mad at how much I spent but I don't really care. I got pictures for the baby's wall and for DS's wall, the baby got a couple cute onsies (one is Star Wars and says "Judge me by my size do you?" with Yoda on the back, LOL) Anyway, glad to be back, but not glad to be going back to work :( But I get a few hours off, since my Dr. appt is at 9, I am "working from home" for the next few hours.


----------



## lauren10

kimberly, I say every other day...all the way!!! I'm a big advocate of that plan. :) 

Rach are you ovulating soon? getting ready to get busy? 

Stacie that sounds like so much fun!! I'd be bummed going to Universal Islands of adventure and not being able to go on the rides...it's such a blast and I LOVE rollercoasters. but still sounds like it was an amazing trip all around! 

My mom asks me all the time when she can take us to Disney...she wants to go when the baby's 2 (sorry if I already told you this) but isn't that so young? and wont it be kind of nuts with a 2 and 4 year old? And my parents are kinda older so it might not be easy for them to keep up so I envision DH and I running after them like crazy. Thoughts?

Man on a Ledge was a great movie actually...I liked it. Sam Worthington is hot but his hair kind of looked like a mullet a little bit which threw me off.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- My parent took DS to Disney for the first time when he was 20 months old and he had a great time. He LOVED the characters so much. They had so many cute pics of him with Mickey, Minnie, Winnie the Pooh, and all the rest of the gang. They actually liked taking him at that age because they would leave the park in the afternoon when he was ready for a nap and go back in the evening. But my family is kind of Disney snobs, LOL, we now only stay in Disney resorts, so it is really easy to catch a bus back to the resort anytime we want. It all kind of depends on what you want to do at Disney. If you want them to be able to stay all day and ride lots of rides 2 might be a little early, but if you don't mind riding all the kiddie rides and taking pics with all the characters 2 is a great age. I am jealous that you will have two girls to take to disney. They have so much for little girls!


----------



## lauren10

Ok, well that's encouraging! we'd definitely stay in the park, and I think we'd all be ok with not spending long days out. and hopefully DH and I could get out to do the big rides some of the time! I just imagine chaos, but I guess I tend to anticipate things being way worse then they ever are :) Thanks for the info!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

disney fun, glad you had fun stace

how are you feeling lauren?

since lastnight im getting like twinges on the right side of abdomen, supposedly normal, its not like painful just a little sore-weird and uncomfy, i guess its normal right? i was debating texting my dr, but i dont want to be annoying what you guys think?


----------



## lauren10

Lisa I totally wouldn't worry. There are all sorts of little aches and pains that go on that the dr can't really explain but it's just all part of the stretching! I'd guess it's a luteal cyst on the ovary you ovulated from though. Does it seem to be where your ovary is?

Or ligaments! I'm sure it's all normal :) 

I feel great! i want to have the baby soon though. I'm full term thursday, so bring it on!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese definetly wouldnt worry i pretty much had the exact same pains too. It's completly normal and do to all the changes body wise. Also do not freak out if u get period like cramps here and there i still sometimes get them and also normal.

Stace glad u had a great time!! I would of been bored too no rides at Universal. But i love big rides and all the rollercoasters.

Lauren ya it just depends on what u want to do. But 2 for me is still a bit early...maybe 3-4 ish would definetly be better...

Happy monday to all!! It sucks sooo bad i'm completly pooped. We were on the go sooo much all weekend and i got tons of sun so my body hasnt had the chance to just lie still and not move lolol. Work has been kickin my booty alot so far damnit grrrrrrrrr..

At least next week we've got a 3 day weekend due to Quebec holiday and another 3 day weekend right after due to Canada day yesssssssssss....then not long after for my 2 week vacation starting july 20th bring it on baby!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks guys, it comes and goes not constant and its like quick...its like ooo, everything just makes me nervous u know...

u/s thurs, soooo anxious!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Just wanted to posh my lil Char-bear's pictures.








:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust818

So glad you had a bunch of fun at Disney Stacie. Sounds like you made a lot of use out of the time you had down there. Glad you could do most of the stuff!! 

Lisa as long as it's not real painful and you aren't bleeding heavily.. i wouldn't worry about it! 

Kim YAY FOR AF. About damn time, huh? GEESH. I'm glad that's over. I hope after that long, painful wait you will get your rainbow this cycle. I say SMEP is the best bet for ya! I'd definitely do that. 

Lauren i was gonna rent that movie Man on a Ledge last night lol but i ended up seeing a movie i wanted to see but never came to our movie theater. It's called Gone with Amanda Seyfred. It was good. Wasn't the BEST movie i ever saw, but def something to watch to pass time!

Jess are you feeling so much more relaxed now that you know Charlie is a girl!? I bet it's nice to finally sit back and picture everything you're going to do with her. How cute she is going to be! I wanna see a bump pic from you missy!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Def not really painful & no bleeding :)

thanks rach, how are you

aww charbear!!! Lol xoxox


----------



## babydust818

Good Lisa. In the beginning there's tons of stuff going on. It's all new to your body and your body just tries to adjust to it all. I say you're totally fine and it's all completely natural.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Count town to vacation week omggggg

july 9 cant freakin wait!!!

Im getting little cookie spaded ahhhhh


----------



## lauren10

awesome pictures Jessy!!! love it!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Monday girlies :wave:

How was everyone's weekends?

Jessy babe gorgeous pic's! Did you go shopping crazy yet??? xxx

Lisa hunni totally normal little pangs...I know its super hard not to stress but stay positive my love :hugs:

Rach getting ready to CD it out??? :)

Kim I'm with Lauren EOD worked both time for me...I love the way you told H to gear up!!! ;)

Lauren sooo exciting hunni! Sorry to hear about a rough sleep with DD though and a scary almost fall :( That happens too me a few times a week and I'm always freaked out!

Stace welcome home, can't wait to see those pics :)

Emm how was your weekend girlie?

Kris, Crystal, Mel & Liz hope you're doing good too :hugs:

AFM had a good weekend...actually got into my pool for a few hours yesterday in between a funeral friday night, a wedding saturday night and a bbq at our place last night plus siatic nerve pain Thursday into Friday!!! Beerruurrkkkk but man oh man once in the pool with my 60 sunscreen on it was HEAVEN!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lisette

how are you hunni!?!?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Did you pick a middle name for melina yet?


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm doing ok sweetie...trying to pace myself through this very very hot weather :) Middle name...good question..I can't seem to find anything that works...tell me what you think...Melina Mongeau just sounds soo perfect alone right? I had suggested to H Joy maybe but he hated it...ggrrrrr


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh and OMG I just remembered my dream...something about twins at a scan and I said NO but Lisa is supposed to be the first PUPO twin babies and the person told me ya silly she is didn't you see her update!!!!! eeeeeeekkkkkkk......did the Dr tell you when that would appear if its twins?


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww yea you dont NEEd a middle name...love melina!!!

OMG lisette thats soooooooooooo funny!!

well the pa i saw in place of my dr said theres def only 1 in there...lol i mean i guess when i go thurs there is a possibility..i so highly doubt it tho, my hcg numbers are good, but not that good lol 

thats so funny that you dreamt that tho hahaha <33


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> disney fun, glad you had fun stace
> 
> how are you feeling lauren?
> 
> since lastnight im getting like twinges on the right side of abdomen, supposedly normal, its not like painful just a little sore-weird and uncomfy, i guess its normal right? i was debating texting my dr, but i dont want to be annoying what you guys think?

I think it's normal, I felt the same stuff going on when I was that early , it almost felt like the start of AF but the difference being Af never came and my boobs hurt way more than with Af


----------



## crystalclaro

babydust818 said:


> Good Lisa. In the beginning there's tons of stuff going on. It's all new to your body and your body just tries to adjust to it all. I say you're totally fine and it's all completely natural.

have you tried pre seed yet? hubby and i did use pre seed the month i got my BFP and the month b4 and I ate a ton of sweet potatoes for those two months :)


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> kimberly, I say every other day...all the way!!! I'm a big advocate of that plan. :)
> 
> Rach are you ovulating soon? getting ready to get busy?
> 
> Stacie that sounds like so much fun!! I'd be bummed going to Universal Islands of adventure and not being able to go on the rides...it's such a blast and I LOVE rollercoasters. but still sounds like it was an amazing trip all around!
> 
> My mom asks me all the time when she can take us to Disney...she wants to go when the baby's 2 (sorry if I already told you this) but isn't that so young? and wont it be kind of nuts with a 2 and 4 year old? And my parents are kinda older so it might not be easy for them to keep up so I envision DH and I running after them like crazy. Thoughts?
> 
> Man on a Ledge was a great movie actually...I liked it. Sam Worthington is hot but his hair kind of looked like a mullet a little bit which threw me off.

first time my son went to disney he was around 2 and we had fun but he was scared of the costumed characters , disney has a lot of laid back rides and stuff for little ones , my girls are so much older than my son so they had a blast , i think it would be nice to go if you go on a weekday off season ( less crowds) and stay at a hotel inside of the resort to make traveling to and from the park easier and stay for a couple of days because there is just to much to see in one day. Oh and we went to disney land not world , I have heard disney world is much better :) there is lots of fun stuff for the parents to enjoy like all the shows :)

I can't believe your big day is almost here... actually it could be today!!! or tomorrow!!! so exciting :)


----------



## crystalclaro

ok so I had an OBGYN appointment today and the triple screen came back negative :) so thats awesome news and I asked her to peek at the baby today :) she told me that she is horrible at guessing boy/girl because she was not trained for that and her ultrasound machine does not have great resolution but she took a peek anyway and from what both her and I can see it appears to be a girl, we saw 3 lines but we did see a bulge above that 
so who knows... but the chances for a little girl are much higher than for a boy. i called my hubby right away and told him and he said " ohh no.. really? oh well I have a little princess :)" I was afraid he was going to be disappointed because everyone is saying it's a boy and in his culture it is important to have a boy and he was the only boy in his generation to carry the name so the pressure is on him to have at least one boy. He wants to have another baby right after this one , like he wants to try as soon as I start my cycle again!!! but if he still gets a girl on the second baby then thats it we are done. lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

very cool crystal, when is your actual gender scan tho?

even if she wasnt train in specifically that, couldnt see tell the dif between a pee and v at that many weeks? lol

i get the af like cramps every now and then but then on my right side randomly like a twinge like a pulling sensation or something, no clue. fxd cross all is good

rach you shud deff try preseed its the best!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> very cool crystal, when is your actual gender scan tho?
> 
> even if she wasnt train in specifically that, couldnt see tell the dif between a pee and v at that many weeks? lol
> 
> i get the af like cramps every now and then but then on my right side randomly like a twinge like a pulling sensation or something, no clue. fxd cross all is good
> 
> rach you shud deff try preseed its the best!

actual gender scan will be on july 3rd, i have an appointment on june 25th but that appointment is with the heart specialist so they will checking out the babies heart by ultrasound so I'm hoping that with there machine we can get a better look. and i mean we saw what looked like 3 lines but it was really grainy and we could also see a bump so that could have been a penis and bad resolution or it was a vagina and the umbilical cord. ohh but she did see that my placenta is in the right place :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw yay. so exciting, i cant wait to experience it!! ahhhhh!!! so cool, and i think u said ur names are picked right?


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> aw yay. so exciting, i cant wait to experience it!! ahhhhh!!! so cool, and i think u said ur names are picked right?

yea for a girl we have Ella Marie Joy , the Marie pronounced maaa reee
as opposed to maaareeeaa
and for a boy Ethan Koi or Ethan Randall Koi ( randall is one of my big brothers)


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey gurls,

Little heads up one where im at right now: not in a good place, but definitly not giving up. This cycle af showed and Im on my last clomid one. I know its only our 4th cycle after the lap and they say 6.7 month is the average before a pregnancy happens, but its kind of difficult to pretend the last 20 months before have not meant anything.

Yesterday I learned that my Df's sister who is 38 and has 2 children (13 and 10) with previous marriage has decided to TTC with her new boyfriend and that got me so so down because since we started trying ALL the people that did afterwards are currently pregnant or have a child so its like I KNOW she'll get pregnant and possibly have it before I even get BFP.

Anyways we decided this was our last cycle au natural and took our appointment at the Montreal fertility clinic which is 2 hours from here (sucks that its far but insurance covers everything in Quebec). We'll then try IUI for a few rounds and then on to IVF; IUI first because its less invasive and less injections lol.

From now on Im going to distance myself from all this TTC thing and go one step at a time. If after the IUI and IVF we arent preg then we'll start the adoption process.

I wish you good luck ladies and I'll be sure to come peek at the beautiful belly and baby pics everyone will soon post.

:D -xox-


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey mel!!! missed you lots!

let me just tell you alot of women get pregnant on a clomid break, happens w ALOT of women..i bet you you will get preg naturally...you just needed a kickstart from clomid! i really wish you the best and i hope u get ur bfp soon i really do, it is hard when other ppl are trying and get pregnant, weve all been there its really rough, :(

have you had every test like you possibly could? i have my fxd crossed for you mel 

alot of women also dont get pregnant on clomid bc they got hostile cm which im pretty sure is what happend w me. so we were going to do 3 au natural bc clomid made me wanna like die omg hated it. then i would talk to my dr about femara or something else and def do iui.

if it does come down to it adoption is great !! i would definately adopt!!!

always here to talk xo <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

crystalclaro said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> aw yay. so exciting, i cant wait to experience it!! ahhhhh!!! so cool, and i think u said ur names are picked right?
> 
> yea for a girl we have Ella Marie Joy , the Marie pronounced maaa reee
> as opposed to maaareeeaa
> and for a boy Ethan Koi or Ethan Randall Koi ( randall is one of my big brothers)Click to expand...

loooove those names!

soo cuteeee


----------



## Twinkie210

Mel- sorry to hear AF came. One of my close friends conceived all of her children using IUI. Her and her husband tried for 7 years to get pregnant. So try not to lose hope! 

Crystal- glad your appt went well!

Rach- I haven't had a chance to catch up, but how is this cycle treating you???

My appt this morning went well. I am kind of worried that my BP is going to start creeping up it was 139/76 today, which is still in the normal range. I was talking to my mom last week and from what she told me and what I remember of the day I delivered DS, I am worried I had the start if preeclampsia with him. So now I am paranoid about this pregnancy (as if we all don't have enough to worry about). I also have the glucose test at my next appt, which i failed with DS and had to do the 3 hr test. I just hope the next 4 weeks go by fast so I can get that test over with! Oh and I gained 7 lbs in 5 weeks! Yikes!!!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls. Mel- sorry to hear af got ya. You have my thoughts and prayers. Xoxo
Leese- I agree the twinges are normal and just your little one settling in :) 
Stace- that bp is fine girl! I would just try to monitor your sodium intake. And for the 7 lbs your ill man Is growing so fast now so we will count it as that;) it's great you are monitoring yourself so well tho... I'm sure you will be just fine. Crystal I think we need to all put a gender guess in for you!!! I'm saying boy!!!! Glad your appt went well.
Rach where are you at In your cycle Hun???? Sorry my brain is in overload right now. Will we be two buds? 
Afm- day 2 of clomid.... Just had a bad headache today from it but Tylenol cured that. Hubby is saying he is on board for the bd schedule so we will see. I swear if his job tries to interfere I think I may go postal;) he should be wanting it really bad about now because it has been a looooooong time. Poor baby. 
Lisette I'm ready for an updated nursery pic!!! :) I just love decorating! Speaking of we found a home that we are going to put an offer in on friday. I So hope we get it.im over the whole commuting back and forth to work. 
Hi everybody else!!!! Xoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks Kim! I know that that BP is still in the normal range, it is just higher than what it has been. Hopefully it stays where it is at for the next 13-15 weeks ;). The 7 lbs doesn't worry me much because I gained a lot of weight with DS, but he was a big baby and all the weight came off within 6 weeks of having him. In all truth I probably gained a little more than 7 because I was sick all Saturday night and probably lost a pound or two before my appt on Monday. I am just going to try to eat a little healthier from here on out and hope not to gain 7 more by my next appt :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Is it your birthday Lauren?! Kept that quiet missy! Have a great day xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

happy birthday lauren if it is!!!!!!!

em how are you doing hunni????


----------



## MrsMoo72

Not bad hunny thanks, bleeding almost stopped now. 

How you feeling? When's your next appt?


----------



## keepthefaithx

im feeling alright!

next apt thurs, nervousssssssss!!!

its like a big one 5w6d

thats great its almost stopped, whats ur game plan, are you waiting another cycle before ttc?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Still haven't really discussed it....dh will be glad of some nookie haha but to be honest i'm not ready to put myself through the whole thing again yet! Don't really wanna ttc before my appt at the miscarriage clinic coz if they find something simple is wrong then i will be kicking myself.

I know it's only Tuesday but what the heck - what's everyone's weekend plans?

I'm super busy - got a BBQ for my friend's 30th bday on Sat then on Sunday we are having a 'hen do' for a guy from work hehe! We were gonna make him dress up in a wedding dress & we were gonna go as the grooms but the dress someone lent him was a bit 'little bo peep'!!!! So think we're just gonna make him wear a tutu or something!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy bday Lauren!! Cant believe u kept it a secret!! Plans to celebrate??

Mel i'm sorry stoopid AF got u. Like Lisa said maybe a break from clomid will be the answer? Or for sure the IUI will bring good news too i'm convinced.

Emma that's good that the bleeding is practicly over. And i think it's a good idea to wait and see what the clinic says just in case. Maybe it is really nuttin but u'll have the piece of mind of not worrying about it.

As for plans this weekend i'm pretty much completly overly booked LOL. Thursday is one of our best guy friend's bday so we're a huge gang going out for dinner. Friday night is Rib fest in the downtown byward market in Ottawa which is absolutly delicious! Saturday is my MIL wedding and sunday is St jean festival here so we're going to listen to a bunch of bands outdoors. Monday since i'm off work will hopefully be cleaning day since i wont hardly be home all freakin weekend.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Busy weekend jess! But if you're not home all weekend then there won't be much cleaning to do hehe! Do u have a bump shot ready for us coz i think we're abut due 1?


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'll trade you a pic Jess....
 



Attached Files:







jess.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jessy1101

Holy hell Emma u just had to bring out the big Smolderholder guns didnt u????


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess..belly pic?!

sounds fun, my weekend isnt that packed, usually they are..i think im guna bring cookie to my friends friday to plan w her children & pretty much chilln rest of weekend. love that- no plans is great sometimes!


----------



## keepthefaithx

is weird ears guna be the 50 shades guy? LMAO jess :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Mmmm kinky fuckery & cookies......


----------



## MrsMoo72

Enough with the weird ears Leese! He is damn fine but it's not how i imagine 50. I think he's more like Chace Crawford....mmmm


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol sorry em!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kinky fuckery..omg lololol


----------



## jessy1101

Lisa how dare u insult all that is heaven known as Ian Somerhalder..he does not have weird ears??

Emaa where is she getting this from???????? I do not see any weirdness about that man..jesus..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisa I think you should sit down with all the vamp diaries box sets & im sure u will see what the fuss is all about heehe!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Lisa I think you should sit down with all the vamp diaries box sets & im sure u will see what the fuss is all about heehe!

Sweet jesus be still my beating crotch yessss...i'm just not a fan of Stefan in there tho...no idea what stoopid Elena is so torn up about him...


----------



## Twinkie210

Weekend wise, I actually have some plans for once! I have season tickets to our Municipal Theature (Muny). This is opening week and my tickets are for Friday night. It is outdoor so it will be mega hot, but still fun. First show is "The Thouroughly Modern Millie" I think... but the lineup this summer includes "Disney's Alladin", "Chicago", and "Dream Girls" so I am super excited! Then Saturday we are going to register at Babies R Us and hopefully ordering little dude a crib (I feel like I am way behind! LOL)


----------



## keepthefaithx

So fun i cant wait to order stuff been waiting for this for so long!!! Ahhhhhhh

stace are you still using liam?


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> So fun i cant wait to order stuff been waiting for this for so long!!! Ahhhhhhh
> 
> stace are you still using liam?

He is officially Liam. I bought a couple personalized things while I was on vacation, so no changing it now! :) The middle name could still change, but DH is set on Oliver. Oh, but everyone in my family has been calling him "Little Dude" LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liam Oliver is REALLY cute

aww love it


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait to get out of work, weve been so DEAD ahhhhhh how is your day going everyone??


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> i cant wait to get out of work, weve been so DEAD ahhhhhh how is your day going everyone??

You can come work with me, we are super busy right now (of course I should be doing more but I am on here right now ;))


----------



## keepthefaithx

what i wanna do is get ralphs ices idk if you guys have that buy you, peanut butter chocolate and lay down with my comfy blanket and watch tv, then go to bed...lol

how great does that sound? lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

mmmm Lisa that sounds like heaven!!! How's ur appetite been sweetie?

Stace sounds like a fun weekend ahead ;) I really like Liam Oliver too! 

Lauren...BDAY??? WHAT!!!! Sneeky girl, all the best love! xoxoxo

Emma :wave: yay for bleeding almost done! Hope you can get some closure and get your BD on with H even if its not TTC for a little bit :hugs: How's your cutie little man doing?

Kim I promise some new nursery and 3D pics very very soon girlie :) Sooo awesome about putting an offer down!!! Do you got any pics for us?

Jessy babe i wanna hear about registry fun and shower plans? Any in-law suckiness since the gender confirm? What are you doing about furniture? And where the heck is our bump pic???? No more slacking off!!!!! ;p

Rach where you at sweetie? Too busy gettin busy i hope ;) Feeling good about this cycle? It's your summer sweet spot remember!!! Lots of dust :dust:

Mel we're really gonna miss ya around here but will be praying and thinking of ya and want lots of updates ok :hugs:

So weekend plans?? Well i think I'm finally gonna just chill out a little! Long weekend here in Quebec like Jessy so the extra day will hopefully be in ma pool floating away with H! Lots of house and garden and baby stuff I could and probably should be doing but just need to not plan it for once ya know! I can't belive its only Tuesday...SOB...and H is away tilll late Thursday night :( Come on weekend!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Well how bout u guys pop over and check out my registry? Let me know what u think. Is it too expensive?? We tried to variate a lot for everyone s budgets.

https://www.toysrus.ca/registry/index.jsp You just type in Miljour for my last name and Jessica first name. Then choose province Quebec and that's it it's all there!!<

Bump pic will be tomorrow on the dot since it will be my first 20 week day!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo fun, we don't even do the whole registry thing here, can you believe that. We do it for weddings but not babies, what's that all about?! But there seems to be a range of prices there hun so i think everyone should be ok with it. And if they're not then they can just get you something thats not on the list right? Can't wait for your bump pic 2moro - 20 weeks wowza!!!


----------



## jkb11

Oh dear just got bad news! The home that we went and got prequalified for yesterday went under contract today 
.... I'm heart broken I loved the house. Very frustrated with the realtor that showed it to us because he misinformed us and is the reason we missed out. It is a foreclosure so we had no idea how the process worked But he assured us the first 15 days it was on the market they were just looking for the highest bid and they would contact the top offers to get them in a biding war but that wasn't the case apparently the gov will take the first acceptable offer. I'm bumed. If y'all wanna look at the pics of it the address is 2011 chandler forest ct Indian trail nc 28079. It needs landscaping for the backyard but that's about it and we were gonna put a pool in anyways...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh no kim, what an idiot for not telling you what was going on! You will find a totally awesome house tho hunny xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- That SUCKS hairy monkey balls!!!! I hope you can find a house you like equally as much.

Jessy- Love the registry stuff (Tiny bit jealous of all the pink ;))


----------



## jessy1101

Kim WTF??? Seriously what an idiot!! Sorry you guys lost out on it hunny...you'll find an even more gorgeous one promiss!


----------



## themarshas

That sucks Kim! ohh the world of real estate. Such a vicous process! Hopefully you'll find something that you love even more!

Jessy- I love your registry- it's soooo pink!  We have the bright stars bouncer and swing (the gender neutral versions obv) and they are awesome. They both fold up so little which is great for us. You might want to consider the medela swing in style pump- it comes in the bag which is handy for work and on the go. Although you get a bunch of time off right? so maybe you won't need it as much. My sister loves her pump though which is the same as you have. I have the in style one (same pump though). Also, we got the diaper genie and I find it to be a pain in the butt. I think it needs a foot lever or something. My sister got an off brand one and it has a foot opener and when you close the top it automatically twist the inside bag to seal in the smell. I think it was arm & hammer brand... I'd definetly go that route if I could do it again. I like the variety though. Plenty of big things and plenty of smaller things.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette i get hungry and really want something i eat it then i gag..lol

like just now i made a cheese quesadilla i really wanted it. now i wanna throw up...cray crayy!!! as long as my bean is healthy i can be sick all day :)

i am so nervous about the scan thursday ahhhh


kim thats such BULLSHITTTTT omg...wtf im sorry sweeti, im sure you will find another house you love <33

gotta ck out jess registry!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

awww nice stuff jess!!!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls I was just so disappointed. Guess it wasn't meant to be. 

Jess- love your registry! All the pink is so sweet! 

Leese- yay for the gagging :)


----------



## babydust818

Love all your stuff Jess! Your registry is a lot better than my one friend's. She had tons of stuff $70+ on there. :dohh: and she complained about no one getting her any of it too! 

Kim that house was beautiful. Looks a lot like the house i cleaned today. I can't believe how that realtor did you. Makes me so mad! I know something better will come a long. It always does. Hang tight.

Mel thanks for the update. I hope you can get PG this cycle so you don't have to go through all the trouble and hassle of the other. We're here for ya. Don't ever think you shouldn't be on this thread because you feel annoying or a nuisance because you're not!

Lauren Happy Birthday babbby! :) Hope you had a great day.

Well, i wrote Mesina and told her how she was wrong about my prediction. She told me she doesn't normally give updates for free but she will have a short update for me by Friday about what she "see's". Oh whatever! LOL. On a good note, i O'd yesterday. YAY! Hope to get that March baby!!! :)


----------



## jkb11

Yay For ovulating rach!!!! We need another bfp! 

Lauren hope your having a great b day!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls for the birthday wishes! You'd keep it on the dl too if you were 37!! Lol

Have a lot of catching up to do. DD puked in our bed last night and then didn't sleep and I had a busy day at work today. Geesh!!

Hope you guys are all great and I'll catch up tomorrow!! Xxx


----------



## Krippy

Happy Birthday Lauren! Hope it was fantastic! How are you feeling? Baby soon maybe...???!!!

Rach...Hope she gives you a great update! :)

Glad your trip went well Stace...Sounds like you had a blast!

Jess...Love the registry. I always think put everything you possibly could want on there and then people can choose what they want to buy, their choice!

Sorry the house fell through Kim, so disappointing. Do you have any other houses to look at soon?

Love and hugs to all of my girls! :) Hi Liz, Lis, Em, Leese, Crystal! Sorry if I have missed anyone!

Family left today! It was great to have them but glad to get back to my routine. It was my nephew, Curran's, 1st bday when he was here. It was really cute but I had a major breakdown. It just hit me and I realized that we would never see our RJ stuffing cake in his face and giggling...crying when he realized the ice cream was all gone. I cried all night by myself in my room, I just couldn't believe how it effected so much and out of the blue. I guess it will never go away.


----------



## lauren10

heyooo. 

Kim that's such a bummer but I really think things like that happen for a reason and something better will come along! We're picking up the contract for the new house today so we'll get that all signed and squared away...and then into the poor house we go!!! lol

Jessy your registry looks good! and cute! Definitely a good variety. Don't be afraid to put everything on there. 

A couple of must-haves for me are these two things...makes life easier! 

For burp rags and clean up and everything really (if you can find them in canada, i had to get them in the US) a couple packs. 
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2457807

Liners for the changing pad, so you don't end up changing the cover as much! I got 3 packs.
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3245199

And might be another US item that was a must have for me was the simplisse breast pads...so much thinner and more comfortable than any others i tried. Reminds me, I'm going to order some!
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3957771


----------



## keepthefaithx

heyyyy

i woke up this morning to go to bathroom, i was SOOO constipated, lol, i got the worst hot flashes & was SOOO nauseous and sweating leo but a cold rag on me..it was crazayyyyy

lauren are you ready to pop yet?!

how are you girls doing??


----------



## jessy1101

Happy first official day of summer to all my chicas!! How is everyone? It's hot as fuck here and i'm extremely paranoid to end up with boobie sweat stains when i go outside beurkkkk.

Leese welcome to the wonderfull world of jacked up hormones! Aint it just uberly grand?

Rach i'm glad she's going to give u a second reading for free. Hopefully it's good and works out! Yay big time for O!! Catch that beanyyyyy

Lauren sweety i hope to god i look like u at 37 trust me u are a total MILF hunny. Thank you bunches for ur suggestions i'll definetly look into those for sure.

Liz ahhh thx bunches! I know we should of went more gender neutral so we can use it again for the second baby but...we just fell in love with the girl colors and were like fuck it we'll change it up if our second is a boy no biggie.

Kris it's completly normal that it hits u hard from time to time. I dont think it's something you'll ever forget no mather what. And honestly having a goddamn good cry just helps in mysterious ways i find. God know these days i cry about everything. I watch say yes to the dress on tv and when the girl finds her dress and is like all my life i wanted to feel beautifull and now i do i just start the fucking waterworks all over the place..DH is quite traumatised sometimes and is like okk..sweety i'll just change the channel now mmkay? LOL

To everyone else i adore every single one of u with my lil heart :)


----------



## jessy1101

Goddamnit ok today's new ticker sucks ass...i would like to not think about strech marks and varicose veines...and what subsiding morning sickness?? I'm still sick as a dog without my lil pregnancy pills gahhh..


----------



## jessy1101

Also by extremely popular demand and to please the mases here is today's 20 bump pic. As you can see it'S just going in my lower tummy and poking out in a nice pregnant way..not bulge...well i find anywais LOLOL

Enjoy! Pink for my Char-bear :hugs::hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg thats how my belly will look in a couple weeks..lol ur soooo tiny!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Omg thats how my belly will look in a couple weeks..lol ur soooo tiny!!!

LOL well u've seen my pics before too lol. I havent gained almost anything really so i'm guessing it will pretty much hit as of now..or so they say.

I'd love to be a basketball girl but hey if not what can u do? Food wise i havent had any extra cravings or urges really so i'm still eating my normal portions so far...which will prob change soon LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- Yay for O and for new Mesina reading!

Lauren- I am glad you had a good B-day and sorry DD threw up in bed. I agree with the cloth diapers for burp clothes and general mess clean ups! I already have a few for this little one and I sewed some cute material to the end to dress them up, but around the house I will just use plain old white ones...

Jessy- Seriously that is the cutest little bump ever! I am never posting another bump pic again! I am not that far ahead of you and I am huge!!! 

Kris- It is quite understandable that you would be upset! Give yourself a break and let yourself cry a little. I know I a couple people who have had stillborns and it is not something you can ever "get over". He will always be your son and you missed out on everything. I just hope that you can find a way to come to terms with the grief and I hope that your rainbow will bring some joy back into your life!

Well, I had another little fall this morning. Luckily avoided landing on my stomach, but I have a huge bruise on my arm and a twisted ankle. And like last time I fell on my way to do laundry. I told DH that I am NOT doing anymore laundry, that he gets to do it from here on out! This pregnancy has been crazy! I had a completely uneventful pregnancy with DS and it seems like everytime I turn around I am spotting or falling or getting stitches! I am telling you this one is has been a trouble maker from day one!

I didn't have many must haves with DS, but if any of you plan on switching to formula eventually this has come highly recommended to me:
https://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3754175

I have also been told by my cousin that she LOVED her microwave bottle sterilizer... 

I hope everyone has a great hump day/first day of summer!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i bet it will just hit you jess and ull crave away!!

maybe ill do a belly shot at like 9 weeks..lol bc i bet it will be big..hahaha


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> Thanks girls for the birthday wishes! You'd keep it on the dl too if you were 37!! Lol
> 
> Have a lot of catching up to do. DD puked in our bed last night and then didn't sleep and I had a busy day at work today. Geesh!!
> 
> Hope you guys are all great and I'll catch up tomorrow!! Xxx

your a fabulous 37!!! and I'm not far behind you so we can be young together :D 
how are you feeling? any nesting going on? any activity down below? I would be trying all the tricks in the book to go into labor !!! lol


----------



## babydust818

Glad you and Liam are okay Stacie. That would of been terrible. Hope your ankle starts feeling better.

Jess i love your pic! You're starting to show nicely. I bet you'll start to get nice and round in the next few weeks. So awesome that Charlie is in the 20's now!! Such a big girl she is getting :haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx

guys i had a dream lastnight were i had an orgasm and like it felt awsome..omg....lol i woke up and was like was that a dream or did i just masterbate..LMAO it was so FUKING WEIRD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we havent had sex since bfp bc honestly we are both scared. doesnt mean i dont want to i just dont wanna fuck w anything down there....i know..but still im scared


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Also by extremely popular demand and to please the mases here is today's 20 bump pic. As you can see it'S just going in my lower tummy and poking out in a nice pregnant way..not bulge...well i find anywais LOLOL
> 
> Enjoy! Pink for my Char-bear :hugs::hugs:
> 
> View attachment 425279

OMG so cute Jess :) I can't wait for a bump, I'm so tired of people saying " oh your pregnant? are you just finding out" and " are you sure your baby is growing enough" my baby is a week ahead in size he/she is just all tucked in there behind my super tight abs!!
lol but I can't take the credit for the abs, I had a tummy tuck less than 2 years ago to get rid of my deflated balloon belly ( thats what a 9 and 10 lb baby does to a size 2 tummy) and they also repaired the stomach muscles , my kids were so big it causes a hernia sort of, my muscles never went back in place, there was actually a space between the abs that you could fit your hand in if it tried to do a sit up. So now because the muscles were actually sutured back into place they are doing a good job of holding everything from popping out but the baby is going up higher so I fear they will be under my ribs soon if my muscles dont stretch out a little bit !!!


----------



## babydust818

I've had several dreams like that Lisa. You wake up with the best orgasm ever and you're super horny. LOL. It's nuts.


----------



## keepthefaithx

like it was such a great one rach...like honestly. i should have asked leo if he heard me or felt me doing...

lol

i swear lol it was actually great...hahaha


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh the sex dream thinggy seams to happen to me all the damn time now. Yet when i wake up i know i didnt orgasm since i feel sooo unfufilled...and with DH complaining that i'm burning him out it's just..unfair...LOL

Guess u just gotta take care of yourself Leese. I get why ur afraid sex wise tho..you'll probably feel better after ur u/s tomorrow.


----------



## keepthefaithx

im like so scared to do anything w my vadge..lol :(


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> im like so scared to do anything w my vadge..lol :(

Even masturbate?????? I dont think that would harm anything..u dont even really need to go inside..depending on ur body of course!


----------



## jessy1101

My libido is seriously gone goddamn nuts! I pretty much want sex morning,noon and night...And since DH is a construction worker he comes home super dirty...and it turns me on even more!!! LOL

Seriously tho he's all tan and toned and...ok i have to stop now sorry it's too much on me LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am always horny right now. im just scared. i dont go inside. just outside but still scared...lmao....:( im afraid ill scratch something on accident or something who the hell knowsssss


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i am always horny right now. im just scared. i dont go inside. just outside but still scared...lmao....:( im afraid ill scratch something on accident or something who the hell knowsssss

'sigh' and i now always have an itch to scratch..it's bad Leese..really bad :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Krippy

Thanks for the support girls! Love you all!

You are so cute Jess...I love our little bump! You look amazing! :) I can't wait to see it when it really pops! I think you are going to be tiny throught out for sure.

Glad you are ok Stace! I almost fell the other day on a hike with my family. I really rolled my ankle and sprained it a bit. I find that my balance during this pregnancy is much worse than last time!

When is your next u/s Leese? I am so excited for you! I felt the same way about sex in the first tri. I was scared to do it and I was also really sick and not feeling into it. Do what is good for you doll! :)

Have a great day Crystal and Rach! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

ultrasound tmaro 5w6d. keeping my fxd crossed all is well :)


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhh hellzzzz yes! Just got of the phone with DH and he wants nasty dirty sex as soon as i get home from work :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Is it sad that i have now become a nymphomaniac due to pregnancy???:blush::blush:

Mehhh ohh well as long as my vagina is happy..


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg jess..lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> omg jess..lol

Hopefully i'll be screetching out OMG in a few hours time just like that..ahh me so happy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, Jessy!

Lisa, If you can get past the fear of doing harm 1st tri was the best sex wise. The extra blood flow make orgasms even better!!! Now my braxton hicks and big ol' belly really get in the way. But all this talk makes me want to sneak a little somethin somethin tonight!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL, Jessy!
> 
> Lisa, If you can get past the fear of doing harm 1st tri was the best sex wise. The extra blood flow make orgasms even better!!! Now my braxton hicks and big ol' belly really get in the way. But all this talk makes me want to sneak a little somethin somethin tonight!

N'uh huh totaly dissagree i did not want sex at all first trimester do to feeling yucky and non stop throwing up. Now? Pfff morning noon and night baybay


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have my moments. not all the time, but i do find myself in "the mood" alot-

holy crap scan tmaro ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> LOL, Jessy!
> 
> Lisa, If you can get past the fear of doing harm 1st tri was the best sex wise. The extra blood flow make orgasms even better!!! Now my braxton hicks and big ol' belly really get in the way. But all this talk makes me want to sneak a little somethin somethin tonight!
> 
> N'uh huh totaly dissagree i did not want sex at all first trimester do to feeling yucky and non stop throwing up. Now? Pfff morning noon and night baybayClick to expand...

Yeah but you don't have a stomach the size of a basketball in 2nd tri like I do! You definately should have gotten your medicine sooner...


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls!

Kris sorry I must have missed your post about your sadness, I'm sorry honey and lots of hugs!

Wow Jessy you look amazing!! again, the boobs...ridiculously hot!! 

good luck tomorrow Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!! everything will be great. 

What's with all of us falling, lol...I guess baby throws us off!

My OB made me nervous today. He was feeling around my abdomen and said "You're definitely having a much bigger baby this time!" i was like...say what?! how big?? Then he said oh, not BIG, I just meant bigger than your daughter b/c she was so tiny. Phew. He guesses 7 - 7.5 pounds if I go full term. I can handle that! He didn't check my cervix today but next weds he will. I hope there's good progress!!! 

A week from Friday I'm done with work!! wooooooo!!! Can't wait. 

And....it's fucking hot today. 

OH and thanks for saying I look good at 37! :) xoxoxoxox


----------



## jkb11

Lauren- I totally agree you look amazing!!! 

Jess- adorable pic! Love your bump! 

Stace- I agree put dh on laundry duty;)

Kris- the down times are completely understandable! We are here for you!!! Hugs! 

Rach- yay for ovulating! Don't think I'm selfish butim glad you are a little ahead of me because I can anticipate you testing and it will distract from my dreaded tww


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lauren fxd im trying to stay really poisitive

Jess i just noticed im due 100 days after u lol funny


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck for your scan leese! What time's it at (& what time will that be for me?!) It's 11.25 here now xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

My scan 1030 am 3 hours away. So by u will be like 2 sumthing ..ur pm? Wow didnt realize the big difference lol


----------



## lauren10

Holy crap...so this girl in my Fibroid & Pregnancy thread went into labor really early but was in denial...so she didn't go into the hospital despite the contractions and water breaking. her mom came over (she used to be a midwife) and ended up delivering the baby at home! Geez, no one do that please! Everything seems to be fine though. crazy.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omgg lauren thank god shes okay thats sum scary shit!!! How r u feeling??!


----------



## lauren10

I feel good Lisa, thanks!! Full term today...I'm ready to go!! 

So what things should I try to get the baby to come? Sex, massage, peppermint tea....???

scan in a couple hours??!! yay!!!

Jessy how was the sex fest last night?


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG! I can understand being in denial about the contractions to a point (but once they are like 5-10 minutes apart it is hard to be in denial), but the water breaking???!!! There is no way in the world I would ever take the chance of delivering at home. With my luck I will go to the hospital so early that they will try to send me home ;) I want to make damn sure a Dr. or nurse or someone is there when I am ready to deliver!

Lauren- how big was DD?? To me 7-7.5 would be small, LOL, although I am hoping this one falls close the that range (a woman can dream right???)

Lisa- Good Luck today!

How is everyone else???

Ugh, I just at a bunch of frosted mini donuts for breakfast (exactly what I didn't need!) Luckily I brought a salad for lunch so that makes up for it right?


----------



## lauren10

stacie yes definitely...the salad will make up for it! 

DD was 6 lbs 7 oz...which isn't THAT small...maybe for a full term baby he thought so. But yeah 7-7.5 is still a good range to me!!! I'm happy with that! 

Yeah that girl, when I re-read her entry I saw that the paramedics got there 30 seconds before the baby was born...lol. geez!! I like to play it on the safe side :) I went in when my water broke and then went home for 7 hours before the contractions got bad. I guess it's hard to judge because sometimes at the hospitals they make you feel stupid!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i say message!

so cool full term ahhH!!!!

thanks girls. im like shitting my pants, an hour left. ahhh!! deep down i feel everything will be okay please god!!

xxoox


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> stacie yes definitely...the salad will make up for it!
> 
> DD was 6 lbs 7 oz...which isn't THAT small...maybe for a full term baby he thought so. But yeah 7-7.5 is still a good range to me!!! I'm happy with that!
> 
> Yeah that girl, when I re-read her entry I saw that the paramedics got there 30 seconds before the baby was born...lol. geez!! I like to play it on the safe side :) I went in when my water broke and then went home for 7 hours before the contractions got bad. I guess it's hard to judge because sometimes at the hospitals they make you feel stupid!

They sent your back home after your water broke???? My Dr. won't let you go home after your water breaks and they tell you to come immediately in if it does? I was induced with DS, so the Dr. broke my water at the hospital. I would hate for my water to break at home/work. It is less of embarassment, more of I just hated the feeling of it running down my legs. I didn't mind that I was already at the hospital when they broke it ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning my loves :wave:

Leese all my prayers and thoughts your way this morning! Its gonna be just perfect you'll see chica :hugs:

Just caught up quickly, hope I didn't forget anything....

lauren you definately look hot and for 37?!?!! Pfffttt I'm 33 and most days dragging my ass feeling like I look like HELL! Is DD all better now? Poor sweetie! 

Stace glad you kept Liam safe with the fall but still my God :( I've been tilting and almost falling all over the place lately!!!

Kris hunni I have no words...just be kind to yourself and allow yourself to feel sad some days :hugs:

Rach how you feeling girl? Gotta do a chart stalk on ya ;)

Jessy your bump is just too dam cute sweetie!!! Rergistry looks great and ohhh sooo much like mine :) 

Kim I haven't forgotten, pic's tonight I promise!

Hope everyone is having a good day and staying nice and cool in strong AC!!! Its cray cray hot again here today!!! I'm like melting at the thought but I gotta be brave and go out at lunch today! Bath and Body is having a sale girlies!!! Teeehheeee


----------



## Twinkie210

Ugh, braxton hicks continuing and little dude seems to think it is a great idea to spend all day kicking me in the cervix. I really think he has found the escape hatch and is insisting on trying to stick a foot out! LOL. I keep telling him he has 13 more weeks before I will let him out, but like every other man he seems to have selective hearing ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Good morning my loves :wave:
> 
> Leese all my prayers and thoughts your way this morning! Its gonna be just perfect you'll see chica :hugs:
> 
> Just caught up quickly, hope I didn't forget anything....
> 
> lauren you definately look hot and for 37?!?!! Pfffttt I'm 33 and most days dragging my ass feeling like I look like HELL! Is DD all better now? Poor sweetie!
> 
> Stace glad you kept Liam safe with the fall but still my God :( I've been tilting and almost falling all over the place lately!!!
> 
> Kris hunni I have no words...just be kind to yourself and allow yourself to feel sad some days :hugs:
> 
> Rach how you feeling girl? Gotta do a chart stalk on ya ;)
> 
> Jessy your bump is just too dam cute sweetie!!! Rergistry looks great and ohhh sooo much like mine :)
> 
> Kim I haven't forgotten, pic's tonight I promise!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good day and staying nice and cool in strong AC!!! Its cray cray hot again here today!!! I'm like melting at the thought but I gotta be brave and go out at lunch today! Bath and Body is having a sale girlies!!! Teeehheeee

Ooooh sale at Bath and Body! I was rubbing some yummy smelly lotion on my belly last night and it was like heaven!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> stacie yes definitely...the salad will make up for it!
> 
> DD was 6 lbs 7 oz...which isn't THAT small...maybe for a full term baby he thought so. But yeah 7-7.5 is still a good range to me!!! I'm happy with that!
> 
> Yeah that girl, when I re-read her entry I saw that the paramedics got there 30 seconds before the baby was born...lol. geez!! I like to play it on the safe side :) I went in when my water broke and then went home for 7 hours before the contractions got bad. I guess it's hard to judge because sometimes at the hospitals they make you feel stupid!
> 
> They sent your back home after your water broke???? My Dr. won't let you go home after your water breaks and they tell you to come immediately in if it does? I was induced with DS, so the Dr. broke my water at the hospital. I would hate for my water to break at home/work. It is less of embarassment, more of I just hated the feeling of it running down my legs. I didn't mind that I was already at the hospital when they broke it ;)Click to expand...

Yup - my water broke and 10pm but I wasn't having any contractions until 2:30am, and the nurse I had was such an idiot when I went in after my water broke. She's like...ok, so go home and come back when your contractions are 5 mins apart, or if you need something for pain. I was like, don't I need to deliver within 24 hours of my water breaking? She was like...um...no. I said, what about the baby drying out in there, or meconium, or infection, etc???? (I knew all this to be true and wasn't going to listen to her anyway). And she's like, no it's fine! Then another nurse was like, no....she has to come back in within 24 hours. GOD!! what if I didn't otherwise know about that!!! it's scary!

but it was kind of nice because I got to go home and sleep for a few hours before my contractions started! 

Thanks lisette baby!! DD is totally better now, thank goodness. 

Lisa you must be at your appt now?? can't wait to hear! I should see an update when I get back from lunch :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- OMG that had to be the dumbest nurse ever!!! I know a couple of the OB nurses and one of the postpartum nurses from the support group meetings I go to. I am hoping to get a good one when I go in! I knew my nurse when I had Logan and she stayed the whole time, even though I am sure her shift had ended by then (he was born at 10:39 at night and I was induced around 11 or 12 or so), she was a friend of my SIL. It was nice to have a familiar face in the room, especially since his delivery didn't go quite as planned. She also brought me in extra freebees from the hospital (diaper bag formula samples etc). She also switched schedules so she could be my nurse on the shifts she worked after I had him.

Lisa- I hope your appt is going well!!!

It is hard to believe how far along all of you ladies are! And I am sure that we will be seeing a few more BFPs soon! I can't wait to see more belly shots and cute baby pics!


----------



## jessy1101

Hello to all!!! My god i feel fabulous today...hmmm..wonder why that is...ohh wait i know..IT'S CUZ I HAD A CRAP LOAD OF DIRTY NASTY SEX LAST NIGHT MOUAAAHAAAHAAA. I swear to god it was so hot DH totaly seduced me right out of the blue and just..wow...

Leese deets??? Scan?? We're dying here hunny..

Lauren oufff scary stuff...i'm hoping to make it at least 2 weeks before full term and not have anything too scary about delivery...

Stace BH are a freakin bitch! I've only had them twice so far and goddamnit me no likey at all...

Lisette thx hunny we have the best taste ever LOLOL. Registering was the freakin best..i love shopping and not buying and then maybe getting most of the stuff u just shopped for for freeeeeee.

It's thursday!! And hot like a bitch and causing me to somewhat melt...i swear i'm always hot now due to the hormones and etc. We have dinner at Montanas tonight https://www.montanas.ca/ For our best guy friend's bday and i'm just looking forward to the airconditioning...it's my MIL's weird hoe down wedding saturday and woowww yupp looking forward to that..oodles and oodles..


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all

i just got the scan, sac grew & saw a nice healthy yolk sac, he THINKS he saw the heartbeat flicker. but he said hes not "sure" he said it looks good and is totally normal for how far along i am, hes not concerned.. 

i feel like he prob did, maybe just very early he didnt wanna say yes??

i was kinda disapointed i for some reason definately expected it, but hes like thats not the case, hes like even if your off a couple days it changes everything...

had beta done again today get results tmaro..

the other doc said the same thing, she hugged me and was like your right on track nothing to worry about....


so i am going back tuesday seeing her for an u/s only, then seeing him again thurs...

ahhh!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

*apparently a tilted uterus makes it harder to see as well...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa baby OMG soooo exciting sweetie :happydance: how you feeling?


----------



## lauren10

Great Lisa!!!! right on track


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lisette.

i am doing okay. just kinda bummed..but i gotta get over it its normal i guess!!!

happy everything is progressing and growing well

going back tuesday hope to see more!!!!!!!

how are you hunni <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lauren!! xoxoxox


----------



## jessy1101

Definetly right on track for sure Lisa! I think you'll feel even more reassured as soon as u get the heartbeat too. Probably at the next u/s u will.

It's extremely hot like a motherfucker here people...it's just bad...i have encountered more people then i like to admit that had serious body oder going on in the elevator...it's just nasty!!


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Lauren- OMG that had to be the dumbest nurse ever!!! I know a couple of the OB nurses and one of the postpartum nurses from the support group meetings I go to. I am hoping to get a good one when I go in! I knew my nurse when I had Logan and she stayed the whole time, even though I am sure her shift had ended by then (he was born at 10:39 at night and I was induced around 11 or 12 or so), she was a friend of my SIL. It was nice to have a familiar face in the room, especially since his delivery didn't go quite as planned. She also brought me in extra freebees from the hospital (diaper bag formula samples etc). She also switched schedules so she could be my nurse on the shifts she worked after I had him.
> 
> Lisa- I hope your appt is going well!!!
> 
> It is hard to believe how far along all of you ladies are! And I am sure that we will be seeing a few more BFPs soon! I can't wait to see more belly shots and cute baby pics!

That's great you had someone good! it makes a difference because they're in there with you the whole time, and basically do everything but catch the baby, lol. 

Oh I can't even tell you about this nurse. She was the same one that was still there when I came back in because she was working a double. She wouldn't check my cervix for dilation for the first 2 hours I was in there b/c she didn't think my contractions were regular enough...but finally when I got her to do it she was like..."oh, you're 7-8 centimeters. i guess you're just one of those people that dilates without regular contractions, he he!" 

I could have smacked her! lol. I was like...ok now get me my epidural DAMMIT!!!

the nurse that relieved her was awesome though...so things looked up from there :) And it was too cute there was a nursing student in the room too and she cried when my DD was delivered :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- that is great news! I had an U/S at 5+4 because of some bleeding and the stupid NP was exactly the opposite of your Dr. and kept telling me by how high my beta's were that we would definately see a heart beat and I didn't. We couldn't even see a fetal pole yet, just a gestational sac and a small yolk sac. I went back at 7+4 and saw a little bean with a healthy heart rate of 145, so sounds like your are right on track to me. Try to relax some. Plus it is really good that you saw a good sized yolk sac and fetal pole, that already rules out a blighted ovum which is the majority of first trimester losses.

Lauren- that is too cute that the nursing student cried! Glad you got a better nurse by the time you delivered! I agree they do everything but catch the baby, so in a way having a good nurse is even more important than having my Dr. there, unless there is a problem. I dread getting a bad nurse. The nurse I had before my D&C was nice enough, but she was horrible at starting the IV, she tried 3 times and missed and had to have another lady come start the IV. As if that day wasn't bad enough, I left the hospital with an arm full of bruises!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I stepped outside thought i was getting heat stroke..lol


its 99 here ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!! In ny we have massive humidity too....cray crayyyyy


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace...im trying my best :)

im not totally dispointed just gotta wait...used to that.hahha

i totally forgot to ask about the fetal pole...what a dummy


----------



## jessy1101

I think the main horror thing to happen when it's extremely hot out is to have sweat stains on ur clothing. Beurkkk i've seen people today with huge back sweat stains gaahhh


----------



## babydust818

Awesome news Lisa!! Wow you go back Tuesday!? It will feel like you were just there LOL. That's good though. Once you see/hear that heartbeat you will be able to breathe a little.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Thanks stace...im trying my best :)
> 
> im not totally dispointed just gotta wait...used to that.hahha
> 
> i totally forgot to ask about the fetal pole...what a dummy

Well if your Dr. though he saw a heartbeat, then it goes without saying that there must have been a fetal pole. :) Tuesday is not that far away and then you should see a nice little heartbeat! In the mean time stay cool in the A/C!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I think the main horror thing to happen when it's extremely hot out is to have sweat stains on ur clothing. Beurkkk i've seen people today with huge back sweat stains gaahhh

LOL, I walked in my Mom's house the other day after driving home from work and I could feel that I had belly sweat! GROSS!!!! :dohh:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oops lol stace.

How can he think..lol i feel like he must have no?!! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Belly sweat lovely!!! Lol

so freaking hot i wish i was lounging by pool :)

thanks rach!!! My apt w my dr is thursday. But i saw the pa when i was leaveing shes soooo super sweet. Shes like hunni if u want we can have u come in a little earlier tuesday. And u can see me to ease ur mind a little then waiting an extra 2 days...

So im like o wow thank u that was very sweet of her


----------



## lauren10

jessy good job on the skanky hooker sex last night...wooo hooo!


----------



## Krippy

Great news Leese! You are moving on the right track for you forever baby hun!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kris

:)

how are you doing sweeti?


----------



## Krippy

Doing well...just trying to lay low and relax. Things are starting to seem real now as I have been feeling a little movement from this bubs! Can't believe that I have a baby in there...a baby that I can bring home. It is a strange feeling.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awww yeah so cool!!

Whens ur gender scan?!


----------



## Krippy

I have my detailed scan on July 25th but we are not finding out the gender. Keeping it a surprise to the end! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> I have my detailed scan on July 25th but we are not finding out the gender. Keeping it a surprise to the end! :)

I don't know how you can keep it a surprise!!! I am way too weak for that. I just HAVE to know. If I could find out the minute I conceive I would ;)

Was RJ a surprise or did you find out with him? When is his birthday again? It is in September right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I would need to know also!!!

I will be going shopping as soon as i know. I plan to take the day off and just go nuts...lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls, just got in from work bleugh!

Lisa yayayayayayayyyyyy! Fab news hunny, so happy for you, and youre still super early.

My labour was like that lauren - i went back to bed when my waters broke and called my mum & dh and they were like you have to go to hospital! I was happy to just wait there haha! But they sent me home coz i wasnt contracting and said come back in morning to be induced. Then when i got home my contractions got really bad but they weren't regular so by the time i got back to the hospital she examined me & said "oh i can see the head!!!" the contractions weren't at all like i expected - it was just like back ache then like really bad period pains!
And Yay our first FULL TERM PUPO BABY!!!


----------



## themarshas

Hi all,
I've been reading but haven't really been writing because I'm a bum. Not much to report on my end other than I can't believe that our little man is going to be here in like 5 weeks! It's seems crazy now that the end is really approaching! Otherwise, he's all healthy and good and head down but not engaged yet. PS- It's soooo hot here and my feet look ridiculous! They are soooooooooooooooooooo big and gross haha. 

Leese- that's awesome news. I'm sure you'll see a heartbeat in no time. 

Kris- your scan is on our due date! And I couldn't handle not finding out but my DH swears that next time we won't find out... that's what he says now though. I'm sure that won't be the case when the moment gets here.

Jessy- I'm not sure if I said this already but you have the worlds cutest little bump. You're so lucky because it looks like your going to stay pretty small. I can't complain, I'm tiny in the world of pregnant ladies but seriously feeling larger by the moment-esp because it's so hot right now. And I finally have a bit of my sex drive back too! It's been missed and I'm sure my DH thinks so too haha!

We got notice that our baby furniture was suppose to ship out today! YAAAAAAAAY!! It's only been 9 weeks! (5 weeks longer than we were originally told) It had better be perfect when it arrives!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh Lauren my ds was also 6lbs7oz!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls!! Keeping my fingers crossed deep down i feel it will be okay

yeah first full term pupo laurennnnnnnn!!!

6 7 is a great size, my friends sister just had 9lb 10oz, c-section tho culdnt do natural..lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

6 7 feels big enough on the way out :haha: Hows little cookie?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Cookies good, shes my little munchin i love her. She can be such a damn pain in the ass though omg lol

im getting her spaded july 10 im nervous...lol


----------



## jessy1101

Thx so much for all the bump compliments! I'm pretty sure tho i'll be blowing up in no time..sorry girls that are due within the next few weeks but i dont envy this time period for u guys at all. It's hot like a bitch and kudos for managing to stay cool cuz i'd be freakin the fuck out! I'll be 30 weeks on aug 25th and goddamn happy i'll only be that far along.

It's almost quitting time for the day woohoooo! I get to go home and see DH and...ok i might of pooped him out too much yesterday so maybe no kinky sex tonight...but if i can squeeze some on u bet ur ass i will. I'm glad he hasnt felt weird about the baby. Some men dont want to have sex incase they..touch it or something LOLOLOL. I've actualy heard sex is good pregnancy wise!


----------



## jessy1101

Besides i dont really want to think associating the baby thinking while his peen is inside me..i'd feel kinda weird. So i just block it out and continue on with my bizzzness.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i went over my dates again. i think im only 5 weeks 5 days...not 5w6d.

does this make sense for my math girls lol

lmp was 5/6/2012

pos opk cd 19....i pretty sure i ovulated on cd 20 which would be 5/26/2012. luteal phase 14 days would give me a 34 day cycle.

when you type it in a due date calculator thing. that goes by "normal" 28 day cycles says 6w4d minus that by 6. would be 5w5d.

right? lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

did anyone see the breaking dawn 2 trailor cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Twinkie210 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I have my detailed scan on July 25th but we are not finding out the gender. Keeping it a surprise to the end! :)
> 
> I don't know how you can keep it a surprise!!! I am way too weak for that. I just HAVE to know. If I could find out the minute I conceive I would ;)
> 
> Was RJ a surprise or did you find out with him? When is his birthday again? It is in September right?Click to expand...

Yep RJ was a surprise! I "knew" it was a boy but we didn't find out at a scan or anything we just knew. He was 9 pounds 10 ounces born naturally so all of this 6 or 7 pounds sound heavenly. lol But I am sure I will continue to create big babies. C-section for me next time unfortunately! And yes his birthday is September 26th. It is coming up so fast! Don't know what we will do for it yet but something special for sure.

I was thinking of finding out but I just loved the surprise part. We are really excited and DH already thinks it is a girl. I don't have any inklings yet!

Liz...That is crazy your due date is so soon! I can't believe that we will be looking at baby pics soon. Time is just flying by!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris u have names picked ?


----------



## Krippy

We have Raif Shaheed for a boy and Zahli or Zahra Eileen for a girl. We are having problems deciding on a girl name. What about you Leese?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i LOVE Zara!!!

boy will def be Nicholas Daniel

girl its between Anna, Ariana or Adriana most likely. middle name prob rose or marie dont know yet!!!

dh loves Adriana lately...he thinks Adrie is a cute nick name, i agree...well see i think i will have a boy tho, its like a gut feeling i always felt that way-


----------



## lauren10

Yeah even at 6-7 my girl had to be yanked out HARD with the forceps :( his arms were shaking! 

Can't wait for breaking dawn 2!! 

Lisa I would just use the standard dates for a 28 day cycle until they give you a date at your 6/7 week u/s. otherwise figuring it out could make you crazy, and really the us will be the most accurate predictor!

Sorry about the swelling Liz! My feet lose definition towards the end of the day too. Lol. 

Thanks for the full term nods!! Exciting!! Let's get this baby out now!! Well, when she's ready I guess. So my DH says he's going to nickname the baby "Remmy". Cute, and might be easier for DD to say. :)

Lisette how are you doing there honey? Feeling ok?

Love to all the rest of ya!!! Xoxoxoxooxix


----------



## Krippy

Love the names Leese! Adriana is pretty!

Remmy is so cute...That is a wonderful name! Maybe you will change your mind, even though I really like Ryan too ;)

I had no ankles with RJ too ladies...It was soooo uncomfortable. I used to put them in ice baths to make them feel better. Not looking forward to that!


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> Yeah even at 6-7 my girl had to be yanked out HARD with the forceps :( his arms were shaking!
> 
> Can't wait for breaking dawn 2!!
> 
> Lisa I would just use the standard dates for a 28 day cycle until they give you a date at your 6/7 week u/s. otherwise figuring it out could make you crazy, and really the us will be the most accurate predictor!
> 
> Sorry about the swelling Liz! My feet lose definition towards the end of the day too. Lol.
> 
> Thanks for the full term nods!! Exciting!! Let's get this baby out now!! Well, when she's ready I guess. So my DH says he's going to nickname the baby "Remmy". Cute, and might be easier for DD to say. :)
> 
> Lisette how are you doing there honey? Feeling ok?
> 
> Love to all the rest of ya!!! Xoxoxoxooxix

Lauren congrats on full term :) I would try sex to start labor because the orgasms cause mini contractions .
With my second daughter I seriously did jumping jacks and walked up and down the stairs for like hrs and then had sex all night long to start labor , she was 3 weeks early at 10lbs so there was no way I was going to wait until full term!!!! and my labor lasted like an hr or so all together. Has some contractions after the sex fest and the nurse said ok you can stay and wait for your dr to come and break your water because you are only 3 cm or come back in a few hrs when your dr will be here. We decided to just stay because we did not have a car and I did not want to go home on the bus, we went for a walk made it to the main floor and had to sit down , then my water broke. By the time we made it back up to my room I was on the floor on all floors wanting to push. The nurse said " i thought you could handle the contractions until pushing time" I told her " I HAVE TO PUSH" she got down on the floor and saw the babies head !!! my dr made it in the room just in time to catch her !!!! so I went from 3cm to 10 cm in less than 25 min !!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i really cant lauren im like so far away from a normal cycle..like a week. thats a big dif!!

i found something online where you can calculate due dates when ur period is irregular it asks for the length it was that month & your luteal phase, ill stick w 5w5d now, we will see if it changes!

:)


remmy is so cute!!

thanks kris, so far adriana is in the lead..lol


----------



## babydust818

tmrw is Friiiiiiiiiiiiiiday :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







friiiii.png
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Finally at my PC to post some pics as promised! xxx


----------



## crystalclaro

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girlies :wave:
> 
> Finally at my PC to post some pics as promised! xxx
> 
> View attachment 426375
> 
> 
> View attachment 426379
> 
> 
> View attachment 426383

awww so beautiful :) I want the 3d pics too but they charge 100 here for them and they only have one 3d machine so it all depends if it's available at the time of your scan.


----------



## jkb11

Lisette!!! She is perfect! Such a lil doll! And her room looks adorable. Great job!


----------



## jkb11

Lesse- awesome us news! I would think to much about the dates it can get so confusing this early on. As you know;) btw love adriana for a girl super cute! I think we all need to gender guess for you!! Put our votes in now because with all your check ups I'm sure you will find out the sex early on:)
I say- boy :) but I have been guessing wrong here lately;)

Tonight's my last night of clomid!!!! Hope this is my month!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kim thank u honey! Tons of dust ur way my friend, can't wait to be seeing ur beautiful u/s pics up in here :)

Lauren baby congrats on full term status!! I definately vote lots o sex to get things goin ;) soo cute H has found such a nice nic name already! Remmy...I can hear ur DD now :)

Stace Bath & Body sale was totally worth it but man I practically melted going out!!!

Lisa baby I'm doing ok...remembering each day how lucky I am to be PG & soon having my rainbow baby in my arms! All the swelling, back ache, siatic & no sleep most nights is totally worth it :) My mom broke some bad news to me yesterday about a mutual friend we just saw at a wedding gushing how she was finally pg after almost 2 yrs TTC...well she just had her scan & baby wasn't viable :( my God I started balling & relieved my whole experience like it was yesterday! Leese hunni careful with this heat, is it as bad as we're getting it? Sooo awesome about frequency + care ur getting sweetie...priceles s:)
Love Adrie for a nic name btw :)

Rach chart looking great hunni, fx for CH tmmr :)

Kudos Jess, hoping some of the same for me this weekend! H been away all dam week!!!

Kris awesome for feeling bubs & I love ur name picks too :)

Emma how u doing girlie?

Liz gettin soo close!!! I feel ya on the swelling!

Crystal OMG that's sooo crazy how fast it went with DD! Eeeekkkk thanks for the 3D compliment, I think she's beautiful already ofcourse & has H's dimple when she's smiling!!! Pretty expensive here too but hoping my insurance will cover it since they code it "obstetrical exam"! 

Wishing everyone a great start to Friday! Mine should be awesome with H home soon & my asshole boss golfing the morning & out of my face!!! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lisette soon u will havr ur little one and yea will def b worth it!! Hope it comes soon for u tho!!

Guna be another hot oneeee!! Ahhh


----------



## babydust818

woohoo to the last day of clomid Kim!

Lisette omgg that sono pic is just amazing!! So crazy how you can just see Melina like that. BEAUTIFUL! And the room is gorgeous. I love the wall painting. Did a professional do it or your H?

Yes another hot one today Lisa.. ugh! Hope everyone stays cool. Just today and we can all sleep in a bit longer tmrw. :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

yup!

rach 1 dpo yay!!!

what dpo u guna test hunni?


----------



## lauren10

Love the pictures Lisette!! xoxoxo she's beautiful!

holy cow Crystal...you're so tiny and that's a big baby for such an early date!!! Sex it is...although the vag is a little sensitive these days with my little problems, but we had a good romp last night despite a little burning after. 

one week from today I'm done with work!!!!! so happy. :)


----------



## jessy1101

TFGIFF to everybody! I pretty much am not in the mood to do any work and have to kick my butt in gear cuz i've got tons damnit.

Lisette the room looks gorgeous! And the 3D is just wow..i'll be able to do mine at 28 weeks so middle of august and cannot freakin wait!

Rach yay 1dpo chica!!! I'm feelin very positive for ur cycle this month...

Leese the names are awsome. Adriana is just so pretty.

Lauren dayummmm only 1 week left of work..i cant wait till i'm at that point too!

Kim yay for last day of clomid!!!

Hope youz are all having a super dee duper friday :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- Yay for the last day of Clomid!!!

Rach- FX'd you caught that egg!

Lisa- Stay cool today ;)

Crystal- OMG I can't believe you labor progressed so quickly! And that is one big baby! I guess I shouldn't complain that DS was 9lbs, It could have been worse!

Lisette- Love the pics! She looks so petite and cute!

Lauren- If the vadge is acting up I would go with some spicy food and walking (as long as it is not in the heat!) If you can get your baby juices flowing today could be your last day of work ;)

How are all the other PUPO's???

OMG, I feel like I am packing on the lbs! I am going to weigh in Monday to see where I am at compared to the week before, but I actually feel like I am bigger! the strange thing is I don't feel like I am eating a ton more. I really hope some of this is water weight and I am not growing a baby elephant!

Me and DH had some sexy time last night, it was nice but my big belly is in the way now, so it is more awkward than anything. I will try to take a pic since I am way over due for an updated bump shot ;)

I also woke up in the middle of the night with a terrible cramp in my calf. The only thing I could say was "Ow Ow Ow Ow". DH sat up really quick and was like , "What is wrong?!" Then I had to reassure him it was only a leg cramp LOL. Guess I should have started off with that info ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks jess :)

so many smelly ppl at work today i wanna barf omg, yuck all like sweaty people WAAAA im getting so grossed out---

its 94 here and its only 10 am...holy crapoly!!

do you have plans this weekend girls??


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks stace, yea im drinking ALOT of water. 

i really dont want much to eat, like everythings grossing me out except for pasta, bread ...pretty much all carbs im good with..lol

how are you feeling ..another couple weeks 3rd tri. how crazy that went fast!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am day to day LOL. One day I will be miserable, the next I don't even feel pregnant! I know I can't believe I am almost to third tri! It is crazy how fast it is going! 

Here is an updated bump pic from 25 weeks ;) Now you know why people keep asking me how much longer LOL.


----------



## lauren10

Cute as a button Stacie!!!! lemme post a 37 weeker of my whopper of a belly and you'll feel small! I loooove spicy foods. She's definitely been working to push her way out...I can feel it! 

Kim let's do this baby!!! off the clomid, you'll have an amazing ovulation, get some good sperm in there every other day (feed your hubby the foods high in antioxidants!!!!) and get that egg!!!! all positive thoughts! oxoxoxoxoxoxoxxo!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Stace you're looking great girl! Little arms and legs, I love it :)

Lisa babe I feel for ya...smelly people right now is NOT a good thing!!! Keep putting nice cream on your hands and smelling that to prevent any gagging ;)

Jess definately worth the 3D fun! I'll let you know if Sunlife pays up! lol...who you guys with?

Lauren good job getting ur freak on :) One more week!!! Eeeekkkk....I have a little under 8weeks of work to go! VERY excited for some resting at home! How's cutie DD today? House updates for us?

Rach honey 1dpo :happydance: how you feeling? Paint, curtains and lighting was all my mom! She wanted that to be her gift to Melina :)

Kris good morning sweetie :wave:


----------



## lauren10

lolololll basketball! in 3D
 



Attached Files:







37 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 6









37 weeks2.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jessy1101

Stace goooo sexy time! I'd suggest switching up position is ur tummy is in the way and u dont feel uber sexed up. Doggy perhaps? Deeper penetration and more comfy for u! Also that is a super cute bump!!! I dont find that u have any bloath anywhere!

Lauren whaaaaaaaaa 3D bumpy goodness!! U look awsome and i hope to god i look just like that at almost 38 weeks....It's hilarious tho boobie wise how jacked up they have become! Everyone is like dayummmmm...baby got rack! LOL not that i'm usualy flat chested but me rockin some big bagangas baby heeeeheeeeee

Lisette we're with Sunlife here too!!! Pretty much all gouvernments go that route i guess...i'm not sure if the 3D scan is covered! Hmmm...it's nott too bad tho it's 205$ here so not the most crazy expensive thing ever i supose.

Leese i had an attack of the smelly employees yesterday. And there are sooo many people that come to work on their bikes and dont use the employee showers downstairs in my building..sooo it's nasty shizz i tell ya...they're chairs have sweat stains on them...beurkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lauren!!!! soooo cute! shes ready to come out little remmy :)

i called for my betas, shes like there is no medical staff in today gotta wait til monday..

waaaaaaaaaaa lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> omg lauren!!!! soooo cute! shes ready to come out little remmy :)
> 
> i called for my betas, shes like there is no medical staff in today gotta wait til monday..
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaa lol

That is so unfair! Waiting is a stoopid biatch!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeaaa theres only 1 girl there and shes just for phones..LAME-O but honestly i feel good about it, sure everythings fine...


----------



## lauren10

I have sunlife too! I just assume it wouldn't be covered but maybe I should have tried. 

Frig, I'm stressed today :( DH is GOLFING (fuck golf) all day Sunday. How can he do that to me when I'm so frigging huge and it's so hard to keep up with DD right now? he doesn't care? he doesn't get it? I'm pretty upset. 

Then, with the new mortgage changes just announced in canada, we're under the gun to have the house finished by december, otherwise we're looking at another $200/month added to our mortgage. CRY. 

And...my lawyer thinks there might be an issue with getting out of our current contract with our realtor, and the fact that we're trying to do a trade deal with the builder. ugh. 

Not having a good day!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren what morgages add ons????????? I havent heard anything for ours!! Stoopid golf..thank god mine doesnt really play...my bff's hubby is addicted to it. He goes almost 4 times a week to play all the fucking time gahhh..

Lisa no worries for sure everything is super good with ur beany!


----------



## lauren10

Well it only affects people trying to get a new mortgage or refinance after July 9th, and it's federal so it would affect everybody in Canada. You can only get a max 25 year amortization period (down from 30)...unless you have 20% down on the house. So that would be another $200/month for us! hopefully we can come in under the wire if we get locked in to a rate that will hold us until December. eek. so frustrating!

AND I FUCKING HATE GOLF!!!!! it's just not fair or right. I almost feel like not going home tonight. Can I just do that? maybe I'll take myself out to dinner and a movie right after work. ?


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Well it only affects people trying to get a new mortgage or refinance after July 9th, and it's federal so it would affect everybody in Canada. You can only get a max 25 year amortization period (down from 30)...unless you have 20% down on the house. So that would be another $200/month for us! hopefully we can come in under the wire if we get locked in to a rate that will hold us until December. eek. so frustrating!
> 
> AND I FUCKING HATE GOLF!!!!! it's just not fair or right. I almost feel like not going home tonight. Can I just do that? maybe I'll take myself out to dinner and a movie right after work. ?

Ohhhh kk then it doesnt affect us since we are not selling or changing or refinancing or morgage and etc. But still sucks...

You definetly could do that for sure. Fuck it he does his own thing so why not u????


----------



## lauren10

nope you're good! yes it does suck. it's going to make things less affordable for people! 

I just texted him that I'm not coming home after work. He can figure out what to make DD for dinner and do it all himself. I really want to see her before she goes to bed...but I think I need this more! i'm just on the edge of a breakdown!!!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> nope you're good! yes it does suck. it's going to make things less affordable for people!
> 
> I just texted him that I'm not coming home after work. He can figure out what to make DD for dinner and do it all himself. I really want to see her before she goes to bed...but I think I need this more! i'm just on the edge of a breakdown!!!

I think u should hoonestly threat yourself and do something spa-ish. Like a mani or pedi or facial or massage..just something to help relieve tension!


----------



## lauren10

that's a good idea. he just called to see what was wrong but I don't even want to talk about it. so he's just like, "ok then, let me know when you're going to be home" 

MEN SUCK!!


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> that's a good idea. he just called to see what was wrong but I don't even want to talk about it. so he's just like, "ok then, let me know when you're going to be home"
> 
> MEN SUCK!!

WTF??? He was just like ohh ok whatever?? Pffffffffffff .....ass.....seriously if u cant tell something is wrong then we shouldnt have to explain it dude.


----------



## lauren10

I'm really the most upset about him golfing Sunday. Am I being ridiculous? I just came off a week pretty much without him b/c he was in the field. I just feel abandoned! and my last pregnancy he was in Afghanistan the whole time :(


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> I'm really the most upset about him golfing Sunday. Am I being ridiculous? I just came off a week pretty much without him b/c he was in the field. I just feel abandoned! and my last pregnancy he was in Afghanistan the whole time :(

You are in no way in the wrong here sweety. Everything has been hitting u hard and now u just need him there. I dont get what the big thing is about him needing to golf sunday. Didnt he just go not long ago???


----------



## lauren10

He went today...27 holes!! he's obsessed. He really loves it, and I'm happy about that, but it totally stresses me out being left alone...and makes me sad. He tells me I should go out and do things on my own...but what I want to do is have my family together on the weekends! ugh.


----------



## themarshas

Ohh Lauren. I completely understand! My DH is literally addicted to sports... all of them. If I hadn't told him straight out NO you're not playing another league he would be in 3 softball leagues and golfing this summer. 2 Nights a week for softball and 1 night a week for golf is plenty! We weren't home a single night this week and don't have a single night free next either... At least it's mostly softball so I can join and at least watch, but golf nights I'm on my own which just annoys me. Plus, it cost a fortune which is an annoyance in itself. Just lay it out for your DH! Men are so dense sometimes they just can't understand it. He might not get it still but at least you tried and then treat yourself to something nice and relaxing! My DH is currently whining about the cut on his knee from last nights softball. Seriously?? You shouldn't have slid into 2nd then dumby! I'm 25lbs over weight with giant ankles and feet. You are so talking to the wrong person.  But I still love him even when he's a giant pain in the ass.


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls. 

I still love my DH too of course :) but i guess men and women are just so different and he doesn't really get how hard it is to be this frigging huge and tired and chasing a 2 year old. I know women all over the world do it, but that's not what I signed up for. I expect him to be around on the weekends, especially NOW! I tell him this all the time, but he just deflects as much as possible because he doesn't want to face the consequences of not golfing! 

Not to mention he did NOTHING for my birthday. He can't manage to pull together a plan for us to do something this weekend for my birthday, but he can organize a 4some and make a tee time and arrangements to meet, etc, etc. breaks my heart. :(


----------



## lauren10

So, now I feel stupid b/c I just called him and said, how come you don't hear me when I say that it upsets me a lot that you leave us for a whole day to golf on the weekend? and he was like...well if it upsets you I won't play simple as that. and I said good. and he said done. 

then i feel like a bitch, you know? but i got what i wanted so now i'm happy.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Lauren hunny, my dh seriously doesn't even have time for sports, he leaves home at 7am & gets home at 8pm 5 days a week.....And he is not only working on my 30TH bday but stocktaking as well so wont be home till stoooopid o clock....happy effing birthday eh?!


----------



## jessy1101

Pfff my DH is a huge fishing and hunting guy. And he was actualy planning on renting a hunting land with 5 other guys for the 3 first weeks in november! I was like WTF it's right smack in my due date and u think ur going hunting???? He was like well it's close to home and i always have my cell on me. I was like and if reception is bad and i go into labour and u miss ur dauther being born?? FUCK THAT!! Sooo he understood and didnt take it...damnit..

See maybe just letting him know how it hurt u is the best case scenario since it worked. Do not feel like a bitch in any way! U need him there damnit and it's just too damn bad. He has the whole summer to go golfing since it's only just started. He'll deal with it and that's that.

Emma nuttin for ur bday??? I bet i can plan something for u and i live in freakin canada! Men sucks for planning and etc. I'm always the one that takes charge for special nights out like that cuz i know he'll wait until last minute and then be like ooohh crap ok where do u want to go? What's the number? Huh? I'm lost...help me...LOL.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww man...why the hell are men all the same for some stuff!!!! grrrrrrr!!!!!! Sorry Lauren baby...I totally know what you mean! Like why the hell do we have to spell it out and get all bitchy and shit to get anything done! Totally makes us feel bad and takes the pleasure out of it even if they DO something afterall!!! I say you still take your night off Lauren...sometimes its all we can do is be a little selfish and let them feel it on their skin! You deserve a break hunni :hugs:

Emma sooo not cool :( Can you do something fun with DS and pamper yourself a little? 

Man I wish we all lived closer...we'd totally hang out and have our own little parties!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy off topic but did you register for a Bebe au lait cover up? Supposed to be the greatest things EVER!


----------



## lauren10

aw Emma :( Work is a better excuse than golf though! But still that sucks...you should go out and treat yourself too! 

Jessy...haha...as if that was even remotely acceptable!! Chris said no to a bachelor party in montreal this weekend because it was just too close to my due date. damn right!


----------



## babydust818

Wow Stacie.. you have grown! SOOO CUTE.

Lauren i couldn't even imagine how uncomfortable you have to be right now. I can't wait for baby Ryan to come! Ellie is soooooo adorb i can't imagine what Ryan is going to look like!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Jessy off topic but did you register for a Bebe au lait cover up? Supposed to be the greatest things EVER!

OMG no what?? I havent even heard of that!! Do they have it at babies r us??


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, I think our DH's are all long lost brothers or something! Mine is golfing both Saturday and Sunday this week! And the course he is going to on Sunday is 45 minutes away so he said his going to make sure and golf 18 holes. He is going to be gone most of the day!!! He just doesn't get it that I want him to spend time with me and DH instead of playing all weekend. Then I look like the bad guy when he can't go out with his friends! We got in a huge fight over his golf league because it is on Sunday mornings, so he can't go to church with us for like 4 months straight. He originally quit after last season, then I gave in (so I wouldn't be the bitchy wife) and told him he could play. So my dilemma is whether or not to let him play next season with a 9 month old??? Hmmm...

Thanks for the kind words about my bump ladies, and Lauren your bump is awesome! You are definately all bump, I bet you are back in your regular clothes right after you have her! Right now I am mostly bump still, and a little extra butt and boobs, I am thinking this could change in the next few months though. We'll see!

Lisa- I am sure things are great, so no worries about the beta!

Rach- how are you feeling about this cycle? Are you definately in the 2WW?

Emma- sucks DH is working on your birthday, hopefully you get to do something nice to celebrate anyway. I am creeping toward the big 3-0 in December... I am not sure if I am excited or not :(

I was shopping with my Mom and my cousin and her kids happened to be in the same store. So she is asking me all these stupid questions. Like, "Were you hoping for a girl?" Why do people ask stuff like this. What am I supposed to say, yes and I really don't like this baby now that I know it is a boy? I mean come on, yeah most people have a dream of the perfect little family, a boy and a girl. But that doesn't mean I am not happy to have this little man you know??? Ugh! Stupid people with stupid questions annoy me right now!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace the exact same thing was going on with me before we found out it was a Charlie. I was sure it would be a boy and my in laws were all well there if it turns out to be a girl i hope you'll love her just the same and not be overly dissapointed and blablabla. I was like WTF?? When did i ever say i didnt want a girl????????? I swear people are just goddamn stoopid sometimes.

As for golfing i dont think ur being a bitch wanting him home! Especialy like u said when u have a 9 month old...u need some R&R too u know!

I dont think men do it on purpose..they are just realizationaly slower...by alot..


----------



## Krippy

OMG I missed so much this morning! That will teach me to get on BnB late!

Stace...You look gorgeous hun! Love the bump pic!

Lis...Love the pics of your little Melina and the nursery! It looks so cozy and welcoming!

GL Kim with the clomid. FXd for you doll!

Hi Rach and Leese! Leese...sorry your office is stinky!

Lauren and Stace...I think my DH is your DH's long lost brother too. He golfs a minumum 18 holes on every day off and I hate it. I just want to spend time with him but I hate telling him that he can't bc I feel like a bitch too. It is so hard...why don't they want to stay home with us right?! Uggghhh Men!

I have been seeing the Magic Mike trailer on tv...Can't wait to see all those hot bods stripping! :)


----------



## themarshas

My DH wanted to go to the NASCAR Race in NH the weekend (3 days before) my due date... it's 3.5 hours from our house... assuming you can even get out the parking lot. I was like ummm No. He still asks randomly about it. And speaking of golf- he's headed out to play a round right now. Although, I do get a nice dinner out afterwards..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awwww stace love the bump just saw it!!!!!! Lol i think looks great!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jkb11 said:


> Lesse- awesome us news! I would think to much about the dates it can get so confusing this early on. As you know;) btw love adriana for a girl super cute! I think we all need to gender guess for you!! Put our votes in now because with all your check ups I'm sure you will find out the sex early on:)
> I say- boy :) but I have been guessing wrong here lately;)
> 
> Tonight's my last night of clomid!!!! Hope this is my month!

I just saw this kim!! Lol i say boy as well..i kno its super early but i really think!! :)

Yay for last day clomid..i prayyy its ur month kim. Do u take estrodial w the clomid? And use preseed? And did ur dr give u progesterome for after?


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls sry I have been Mia. I have been reading just not able to post. Let's see if I can catch up. 

Stace gorgeous bump! Love it! 
Lauren you too dear! Amazing for full term. I can totally relate to you because my hubby also loves golf but the real biatch for me is football! I'm a total widow during that time. Glad he compromised for you:) 

Today's my b day:/ 29! And I'm already dreading next year! :) 

Rach - how's it going hunny???? Tww! I'm ready to join ya! 

Lisa- I just took provera and the clomid.but... If I do get a bfp then I'm requesting progesterone. ....


----------



## lauren10

Happy birthday Kimberly!!!! 30's are great so don't you worry about next year :) hope you have a great day!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Happy bday kim!! Hope u have a great day hunni. Wat u doing for it?


----------



## babydust818

Happy Birthday Kim!!!!!!!!!!!:cake:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh happy birthday Kim!! :cake::cake:


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls:) no special plans I actually had to work but when I got off dh had made my favorite dinner and a cake and he had got me a new Lockett. Well in off to work . Hope everybody has a great day! Xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim thats so sweet of him!!! Aww whats ur fave din?


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy belated birthday Kim!

Well I went and registered yesterday and it was a big pain in the ass! First, at babies R us, we registered for most of the stuff we wanted there then I went and ordered the dresser since I had a 20% off coupon. Well the girl at the checkout forgot to take the coupon off, so I had to wait for like 20 minutes while she found a manager to issue a return so she could take the discount off. Then we went to target to finish up registering and the first store we went to the registry machines were down. So we went to a different target and we filled out all the registry info and the machine quit working and we had to redo it! I was completely frustrated by the time we were done. But we did go to Red Lobster for dinner yum!


----------



## keepthefaithx

uhh stace that sucks!! like so irritating...but red lobster SOOOO yummy did you have those biscuits omg!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Sorry it was soooo much trouble stace! That's crazy! Glad u got it done tho. 

Leese- it's a pasta dish with grilled chicken sweet carmalizes onions and baby Bella mushrooms and a marsala sauce / soooooo good! And a summer salad:)


----------



## babydust818

mmmmm sounds sooo good Kim!! I love love love caramelized onions. I could eat them by themselves! :haha: Glad you had a good birthday!

Stacie i prob would have thrown their machines once i found out it wasn't working anymore. That shit drives me crazy!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg that sounds delish!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Hope everyone's having a great weekend! 

Kim sweetie happy belated bday!! Sounds like DH did an awesome job spoiling u a little :) praying for u this cycle hunni!

Stace sounds like a nightmare!!! Gggrrrr!!! Best advise I think through this whole PG was to register online! I did BRU & Sears in one afternoon from the comfort of my home with food & bathroom breaks & being abel to calmly read reviews or text my friends who have LO's! Glad u got some yummy comfort food afterwards atleast! Thanks for remidning me I have a great copy cat recepie for those biscuits & its super easy! Must make :)

Jess definately google bebe au lait and yes they sell at BRU so go add it online ;) award winning ect ect!

What's everyone up to today? I'm just on my way to the in-laws for a bbq but I'm happpy I got some good R+R with H & my pool this weekend & we get an extra day off here tmmr! YAY :)


----------



## babydust818

WTF i want onions so bad now... what is wrong with me?


----------



## babydust818

Awh sounds SOOOOO relaxing Lisette!!!!!! I hope you have tons of fun. I wish i could go swimming It's 93 here.


----------



## jkb11

:) thanks girls! Lisette I need some pool time! 
Ds is staying w grandparents all week and today is cd 11 so time for some baby dancing!


----------



## Twinkie210

Woo Hoo Kim, get your sexy on!

It is crazy hot here today! Somewhere around 98! I went to a different babies R us today and bought a few things for little dude and added to my registry. It was a much better trip.

Now I am just try to decide what to have for dinner, since it is too hot to cook!


----------



## lauren10

How are my favorite girls this morning? Today is the last monday at work for me until January! yay. I bought a few things for the baby yesterday, pulled out the breast pump and the rest of the newborn clothes I could find. I think we're pretty much ready. I should probably pack a hospital bag? haha. and a bag for DD for her to stay at the sitter's overnight. so maybe we're not ready. lol

hopefully we'll be signing the contract this week for the new house and the builder says he'll get started this week! fun stuff. I also will have 3 kitchen designers to choose from. If they send me sketches I'll share with you guys so you can help me :) 

Hope everyone has a very happy Monday!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so jealous Lauren! I am going on leave 3 months after you and return 2 months before you :(

You don't have your hospital bag packed yet??? You better get on that! 

It is so unbearably hot in our office building again today! I think they turn the A/C off on the weekends. It was 83 when I got here and the lady that gets here earlier than me said it was 86 when she got here. Luckily it is going to be a tad cooler today (I think high around 90) so hopefully it cools off soon.

This is going to be a super busy work week for me, so I doubt I get to post much, but I will try to stalk when I have a few minutes!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey everyone!! It s holiday monday here and just perfectly cool outside thank god! I hope everyone had a kick ass weekend! I know mine was...interesting..i ll share. And just b warned this will b a pretty bad bitch session.

10 mins before leaving for my MIL s wedding on saturday my SIL made the big annoucement that she was pregnant. She told us so we wouldnt b suprised at the wedding since she was annoucing it in front of everyone before dinner. She s 12 weeks now and just...grrrr..sorry i get pissed thinking bout this next part. She startd saying she hoped we werent mad since we wouldnt b in the spotlight anymore. That ohhh wow how come she has a nice bump at only 12 weeks and im 21 weeks and dont? Oohh how cool is it that they got preg on the first try it took us longer right? Huh guess it s cuz they are exteemely fertile and haahaahaa isnt it awsome. 

She screamed it out right after the ceremony and then was pissed her mom didnt start to cry since she did for us. She also made sure to try and take as many pictures of both of us to loudly exclaim wow im the one with the 21 week bump huh jess? Wonder why..r u sure everything is ok with ur baby?

I fucking hate my SIL with such a passion u have no idea. Right then and there i knew goddamn well it s going to b a competition on eho s baby does what first or is healthier or smarter..and i refuse to put my daughter threw that. That had been saying for months that they werent ready and couldnt handle a baby now blablabla..i know goddamn well it s cuz we are and since she s 32 years old she was pissed. Just thank god im due over 2 months before her..

Other then that im just peachy! Sorry bout the rant it just makes me mad in ways u cant imagine..


----------



## lauren10

OH my God Jessy!!!! What a horrible person! 

I'm going to share with you my thoughts on people who act like this. I know it doesn't change how much of a stupid bitch she is, but it helps me get by some days!! here it is...

Everyone is insecure in some way, but the people who act out like that are the MOST insecure. The people that have to one up you, or put you down in front of other people, or feel the need to convince you that THEY are perfect in every way and you're the one with the problem. They are only trying to convince themselves!! They're insecure, and unhappy...the only possible reason she could feel in competition with you over this is that she feels inferior and is jealous. Probably that you look amazing at 21 weeks, and she's going to look like a cow. So she has to justify that in some way. In a way, you have to feel sorry for her, that she's that unhappy with herself that she feels the need to make herself look like a total asshole. She's only fooling herself into believing those things she's saying...not anyone else. Be happy that you're a WAY better person!!!

The BEST response to these people is to act like NOTHING they say bothers you!! She wants to knock you down a few pegs so you feel as inferior as she does right now. Nothing pisses people off like that more than you acting like you barely notice anything she's saying and turn everything she's saying into a positive about you. Like, "I guess i"m just one of those lucky ones that doesn't gain a lot of weight in pregnancy!", and "Oh I was never one to need a spotlight, you can have it!", and, I'm so happy for you that you were able to get pregnant right away at 32! 

ok maybe some of those are sarcastic, but she doesn't have to know that. It will EAT HER ALIVE that you're happier than her!! Or then there's always the approach, "SIL, why would you say something like that?" (in a nice tone then WAIT for an answer!) people don't know what to do in that situation and it's kind of funny.

I get so fired up when I hear things like this. Can you tell? lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg jess...lol

uhh what a jackass!!! UHHH LIKE I CANT!!!!

that sucks jess hugs for you hunni!!!!

how are you girls doin?!


----------



## Krippy

I have no words at all Jess...Lauren said it all! Be the bigger person and you will be the one people want to spend time with and be around. Your SIL sounds like a miserable person trying to make others around her just as miserable. Despicable...


----------



## jessy1101

Thanks guys! I completly agree Lauren. We ve had probs since day 1 since she was extremely close with DH and when we startd dating he was always spending time with me. She flat out once told me i had stolen her little brother. 4 years down the road it had gotten so bad with her refusing to b at bdays when i was there or xmas i told him he had to choose cuz i couldnt put up with it anymore. I confronted her and she didnt want to talk about it so fuck it. He threatened to stop speaking to her so she had no choice. It got better and now this 'sigh'. 

I will never let my daughter feel like second best. Fuck them. I know my in laws will b fair..i hope..ive spoken to dh and he assures me that if he ever thinks they are showing preference he d definetly give them a piece of his mind. Im glad i have his support in all this shit. He s pretty great lol


----------



## jkb11

Jess- I'm sorry dear! You should not have to deal with that kind of crap! Honestly all she did was embarrass herself!! I'm sure she realizes that now too. Thank goodness for your dh. I say let him deal with it. She sounds so selfish who announces their preggo during another persons wedding reception! Hope your day is better hunny!


----------



## lauren10

I know Kim, right? can you imagine announcing your pregnant at the tail of someone's wedding ceremony?! how inappropriate and selfish! 

No of course no one will be comparing your daughter with her kid, except for her. It's too bad because she's only hurting her relationship with her brother! 

Lisa do you get your results today?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i called and the receptionist said that the girls would have to call me back then took my name and stuff i guess they werent in the lab yet...ANNOYING!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Jess you've got me fired up! Your SIL is a bitch. I would LOVE to get my hands on her after shes had her baby. :grr: I hate people with a passion. I don't know how in the world you kept your cool and didn't say anything to her nasty comments. Shows you are a much bigger person than her. Who gives a flyin FUCK if she's 'bigger' than you? Maybe her morning sickness wasn't as bad as yours and everything she ate went to her stomach rather than it being 'baby'. Oh fuck her!!!! I can't handle people.


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- it's sad that you're little one will have to deal with drama at such a young age. My DH's family (the disaster) is the same way. Thankfully none of his siblings are ready to have kids yet because it would totally and completely be a battle over who's kid is best and blah blah blah. They are already so competitive in their own lives and all have a hard time being happy for one another (over any good event)- this is what happens when you have 3 boys in 3 years! Although, my sister and I aren't that much better. Fortunetly she lives 14 hours away so it won't be so bad. She had a hard time when I got engaged, married, and bought a house first. My DH and I literally discussed how much she would hate me if we got preggo first. We didn't tell anyone we were trying and she announced it to the world. We'd been trying a bit when they got pregnant on the first try. So luckily we never had to find out how miserable she would have been about it. My Dh's Aunt bought alot of items for our little one and gave them to us privately because she didn't want his siblings to feel like when they have kids that she's obligated to spend the same amount on them. She knows that if they saw the $400 of stuff she bought little man they would automatically assume that they deserve the same amount or more when they have kids. I completely understand her perspective because that is how they would be but it's sad that she can't be acknowledged for being so generous.

I'm totally the snotty girl who would ignore the sister in law and look like the good one when she says shit she shouldn't.


----------



## keepthefaithx

she seriuosly is a big BITCH..ughh...wanna smack her myself!!


----------



## themarshas

And I totally agree with Lauren- at first I was distracted by the fact that they chose someone elses big day to announce their news. Urghh..
Dh's Brother used his dad's wedding last year as a time to celebrate his wedding (he was too cheap to have a real wedding of his own)- they even asked to have a first dance. Oh the nerve!


----------



## babydust818

I agree with Lauren as well. I also agree with Liz that it's sickening they announced it on someone else's big day. What a whore.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Beat her ass jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

:) XO


----------



## lauren10

People trying to steal our energy! don't let them.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all my betas were

****10, 400*****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg yay!!! he said we were prob just a tad early w the 5w5d scan!!!

so happy, seeing him thurs for 6w5d scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

hi. i'm bored.


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> hey all my betas were
> 
> ****10, 400*****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omg yay!!! he said we were prob just a tad early w the 5w5d scan!!!
> 
> so happy, seeing him thurs for 6w5d scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

woo hoo!! keep it going baby!


----------



## jessy1101

Thats freakin awsome Leese!! Go go beany!

Trust me id love to kick her ass..it would b easy peasy too since im 5'7 and she only 5'1. As for her tummy wise she kinda had a bit of a weight problem to start..but see once again i would never say well ya she has a bump since u know she aleeady had one to begin with. I hate putting people down like that soooo..whatevez i know my lil Charlie will b soecial no mather what sO she can go fuck herself :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hell yea !! charlie will be the best :)

what middle name did you decide on?


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Leese! That is one strong Beeny! :)


----------



## themarshas

Congrats Leese! That's awesome!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys..i really honestly cant believe this is happening.....


----------



## babydust818

That is awesome Lisa!!! You so deserve it. I am so happy it's all coming together the way it should have in the first place! WOOHOOO :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

thank you so much rach, means alot and trust me i CANT WAIT until you join me hunni!!! <3333


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just did the chinese lunar age gender predictor. says boy :)


----------



## jkb11

Leese! That's great hunny!!! So happy for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks so much kim!
how are you feeling sweeti getting ready to bd!!!!!??


----------



## jkb11

We started last night;) and the plan is to go E O D. My opk was neg today hope to get my positive around cd 15


----------



## keepthefaithx

niceee!!! yay cant wait for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

best din everrrrrrrrrrrr yummmylish!!!
 



Attached Files:







delish.png
File size: 366.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## keepthefaithx

i wanted it SO bad. but i already feel like its getting me nauseous...omg lol


----------



## babydust818

looks good.. what is it?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Shudda said that huh lol

Its a ground beef quesadilla w salsa cheese avocado and sour cream w lime tostidos chips yummmmm


----------



## babydust818

mmmmmmmm i want some!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good morning girls <3

I wonder if lauren is in labor yet lol yay!!


----------



## lauren10

good morning! nope still here :) I have days where I think it's coming...then days where I think she'll probably stay in there til her due date :) I'll get some news at the doc tomorrow though! 

it's soooo rainy here, and we're going to get a humid and hot heat wave through the week/weekend. sunday, feels like 37!! eek!! in F that's 98.6 ick!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

its 65 here and really nice, supposed to go to 80-ish

dog poop and pregnancy do not mix let me tell you lol, i gag everytime i clean up after cookie & this morning was So bad...yuck!!

and dog food too nasty uh!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies, after a 11.5 hr work day yesterday I am finally caught up! (Well almost ;))

Lisa- great beta! I can't wait for your ultrasound on Thursday!

Jessy- you SIL sounds like a jerk!

Liz- I can totally relate to the competition thing. My SIL is the same way. We never say anything, but her kids get way more from my in laws. Then the minute they want to do anything for us, she asks them what they are going to do for her/her kids??!! WTF! My in laws paid off her car and her house. She was supposed to make payments but didn't make them for like 2 years. They did pay off our house, but we make payments every months, so basically like an interest free loan. My in laws plan on giving us the rest of the house in the next couple years, but I don't think that is very fair considering my SIL didn't even pay on hers for a long time. Then my FIL was going to give us this beat up old truck for my husband to have to haul materials to fix up our house and my SIL, flat out asked them if they were giving her a car. I told DH to say no thank you and just give SIL the truck, if we want one we will buy our own. I don't care if my in laws are fair to us, but when they show favorites to her kids it really irks me!


----------



## Twinkie210

It is only going to be 88 here today, but it is going to be 103 on Thursday and 104 on Friday! I do belive I am going to melt. The A/C isn't working in my car, so I have DH's :) and the A/C at work is shitty, so even though it was only 90 yesterday it was 80 in our office building!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks stace, me either bc i feel it will go good!! especially after getting that beta result, i wasnt expecting it to be that high at all!! 

i had a dream lastnight that all the pupos hung out..lol it was really fun hahah!


----------



## lauren10

I hope we do all get together some day!!! Next summer, right? 

Stacie that's pretty awesome of your in-laws to do that! I know it sucks when certain siblings are favored. I LOVE my little brother, but he is absolutely spoiled rotten by my parents...I can't even tell you how much money they've spent on him/given him. They are super generous to me too, but the expectation was always that they don't have to help me as much because I don't need it, where as he supposedly needs their help. But really they're just enabling his terrible habits and irresponsibility!! It's frustrating. I talk to them about it all the time, but they always give in to him. ugh. I suppose we're better off for it in the long run, right? we can take care of ourselves!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im down for it!!!

emma is very far so that sucks :(


----------



## lauren10

I know :( boo.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Not sure what our meeting spot would be..lol

we have canada ny stace is illinois i think right stace? Rach & liz im going blank. I wanna say virginia & ..ahhh not sure! Ding donggggg


----------



## themarshas

Morning! I'm in Vermont.


----------



## lauren10

Virginia would be nice! Or how about Montreal? Of course Boston is always good for me too :)


----------



## jessy1101

Hey guys!

I'm so yucky this morning i've started a stoopid UTI boooooo. We had a bit more sex then usual this weekend and last night after another round i was feeling pretty sensitive and natrualy was up at 4am this morning with a bit of burning pee damnit. Thank god for cranberry juice and baby safe medication. I probably wont stay at the office all day since i feel like crap but i just had too many important things to do to not come in this morning sooo..

Montreal works great me LOL. It's only 2 hours away sooo easy peasy! Canada is pretty awsome...

We went paint shopping yesterday for Char-bear's room and omggg DH was sooo serious about it! We must of been there for over an hour looking at damn swatches..he was like ok i want color and nuttin bland blablabla. Then we get home with 8 swatches which he sticks on the wall and does a bunch of different lighting concepts to choose which looks best lolol..i was like dude ur such a martha stewart sometimes.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i knew started with a V liz..lol

i would honestly love to go to canada. it will take a long time tho lol

i think jess said the border would take like 8 hours right jess??


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have a christianing in july & one in august, wanted to get a dress or maybe ill pick 2 so far i found these- they are both afternoon parties..what do you think, i would prob wear all them with a skinny belt & some type of dress sandal tell me what you guys think-

https://www.forever21.com/Product/P...pp_dresses&ProductID=2000041499&VariantID=024

https://www.forever21.com/Product/P...pp_dresses&ProductID=2000043733&VariantID=024

https://www.forever21.com/Product/P...ess_casual&ProductID=2000047048&VariantID=014

https://www.forever21.com/Product/P...ess_casual&ProductID=2000004934&VariantID=044

https://www.forever21.com/Product/P...ess_casual&ProductID=2011408535&VariantID=044


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning my loves :)

I'm down for Montreal all the way!!!! I could start planning now ;p

Jess baby sorry to hear about the UTI and damm BIATCHHHHH SIL!!!!! Holy COW!!!!!!!! 

Lauren hunni glad Ryan is being such a good girl for mommy! Can't wait to hear the update tmmr :) Last Tuesday for ya! WOOT WOOT!

Lisa fabulous BETA news hunni! Sssssooooo happy for ya!!!

Emm I miss ya :hugs:

Rach and Kim we are all crossing every tiny bit for this cycle girlies! xxx

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far! Day 1 for me since we were off yesterday! Finally got a good nights sleep (well only up 5times to pee and switch sides but no excrutiating pains!!!). Tons of work ahead of me.....really cutting into my social life! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lisette!! How are you doing hunni?


----------



## themarshas

I'm up for Montreal as well. It's only 2 hours for me plus I love going there haha. Plus, I can make my DH take me and he can go to the casino so he won't complain. 

Feeling like crap today. Urghhh Nothing like a summer cold. Started getting a sore throat last night and I now feel like I've been hit by a bus. Runny Nose, Sore Throat, and all around tiredness. On top of 36 weeks pregnant. Lame!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hanging in there sweetie...8 more weeks of crummy work even if I can't convince my Dr to put me off a little early! LOL 

How you feeling besides queesy? How's your DH reacting to it all? I know these days are sooooo long but its totally awesome you get to see your Dr every week so not too much time to go crazy between visits ;)

Uggg Liz :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Uhh liz that sucks. Yea summer colds suck bc its so hot and icky and blahhhhh

hope u feel better soon!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I like the second and third ones down, they look comfy, plus you probably won't feel like wearing anything too tight by that time, even though you may not have a bump yet, the tight clothes and heat might make you feel yucky...

OMG I hate the heat! I had to work late yesterday and it was so hot in our office that my feet/hands were starting to swell inside (plus sittling for 11+ hrs didn't help). It was 80 when I came in this morning, but the A/C must be catching up because it doesn't feel as hot anymore. I will be so glad when September gets here and brings some cooler weather!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace, my faves are the 2 you picked..lol

and i love the last one-


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heat sucks yea uhhhh!! It gets so humid here yuck. Do u guys have bad humidity?


----------



## Twinkie210

It's not bad at the moment, but we do sometimes. That is the only thing that is saving me is that it is a really dry heat right now LOL, otherwise I would become a recluse and never come out of my house! We are supposed to hit 104 later this week with some places around here that might hit 110! This is not normal weather. I think the avg high for this time of year is low to mid 90s.


----------



## crystalclaro

OMG I had soo much reading to do to catch up on you girls!!! and now I can't remember who is doing what and all that good stuff. Let me see .... favoritism sucks between families especially when it involves the grandkids!!
Jessy you SIL is ummmm hmmmm .. a big whiney baby who needs lots and lots of attention!!!
And yes husbands are pretty clueless at times or they are just playing the stupid card to get away with shit!!
I know nothing about buying or selling a home.... but good luck to the ladies who are in the process !!
Montreal would be awesome for a meet up , I love the food!!! 
sorry girls for the heat bugging you guys, I'm more northern Canada so its's not humid up here and in GP its windy all the time.
I hope the 2 Week window passes quickly for you Rach and ???? someone else ( sorry , I'm going to claim pregnancy brain)
hmm what else.... love paint , Jess it's funny your husband is a Martha stewart!! lol 
golfing looks boring unless you get to drive the cart and drink some hard lemonade
swollen ankles sucks !!! dog poop sucks especially mixed with nausea !! 
nice bumps :) and that's all my brain can remember right now.....
:)
as for me, I had such a long weekend, drove to Edmonton friday ( its about 5 hrs) well I did not drive because everyone around me is freaking crazy and wont let me [email protected]#[email protected]$# drive!!! I have my learners ( i have had it for years) but my dad wont teach me, my brothers say " NO WAY" my Mom use to be a stock car racer sooo Umm I will pass on her teaching me, my husband says " ohh babe its too hot out right now, wait until the sun goes down" and then when the sun is down he says " ohh babe its to dark outside" and now that I'm pregnant I am forbidden from driving, bike riding, scooters, ice skating, taking long walks, doing the laundry!!!! I'm telling you he is CRAZY!!! and we don't even live in the same country at the moment!!! SIGHHHHHHH.
Anyway I went to the west edmonton mall ( use to be the largest in the world) and to tell you the truth the shopping was pretty lame!!! spent sunday night visiting my mom ( another 2 hr drive from Edmonton) she lives in the country off the grid, it's pretty awesome except for the outhouses!!!and the freaking misquotes ( is that spelling right??) 
So here is the important part... had the fetal echo done and the babies heart looks perfect :) ohh and they make me sit in a room for like 25 min after the scan before they come back in and tell me the good news!!! hate that . I thought I was going to puke from being so nervous , I told the Dr. " OMG it took you 20 min to come in here and tell me that!!Do you know how scared you made me? DONT DO THAT" lol 
And the baby is a BOY!!!!! everyone freaked out because last week in my OBGY's office it seriously looked like a girl. I called my hubby and said " it's still a girl babe" and he says " ohhh ok thats cool" I asked him " are you disappointed" he replies " nooo I'm happy the baby is healthy" then I tell him " I'm kidding it's a boy" he was liek " huh, what? are you sure" I told him " yes babe I saw a pretty big penis" " his response was " HOLY SHIT A PENIS" hahahahaha then he was laughing and crying over the phone saying " OMG I LOVE YOU BABE!!! A PENIS" hahahah we taped his phone reaction ... so funny!!! <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg congrats crystal thats so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!

very happy for you!!! break out the blue stuff woohooo!!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> omg congrats crystal thats so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> very happy for you!!! break out the blue stuff woohooo!!!!

thanks :) we wanted a boy sooo bad!!! because my son has wanted a baby brother forever and my dad wants some more grandsons, he is surrounded by girls!!! and I cried for two days when I though the baby was a girl, not from disappointment but from fear!!! I have 2 teen girls now and OMG the worry and the stress and the moodswings!!! I cpuld not even enjoy the thought of having another girl because my mind just jumped to her being 17 and though about all the heartache and growing pains my girls are going through right now!! I guess its like pouring salt in an open wound because I'm experiencing ( raising teen girls) as we speak and my heart breaks every time a boy is mean to them or a girl back stabs them !! :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww yea im sure...from what i hear girls are easier as toddlers then boys but once they hit the teen years forget it lol but i guess its dif w every kid!

but that must be hard teen girls


----------



## NewbieLisette

Wow crystal sooo happy for u & H sweetie! 

Stace I feel ur pain on the heat! Its finally cooled off here for a few days & I'm thrilled!!!

Jess how u holding up babe? :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette you havent posted a bump pic in a while huh? Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

And crystal you either!!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> And crystal you either!!

I will try to before the end of the day , I have been waiting for a bump to develop. lol but it has seemed to pop out overnight :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

yayy lets see! lol

i bet by 12 weeks i will have an obvious bump. im already super bloated and cant really suck in anymore..hahahah ....so weird, idk why but all i get super super bloated when pg.


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> yayy lets see! lol
> 
> i bet by 12 weeks i will have an obvious bump. im already super bloated and cant really suck in anymore..hahahah ....so weird, idk why but all i get super super bloated when pg.

i thing the bloat will go away after a bit, mine mostly did. At first I felt like i looked pregnant because of the bloat but when the bloat went away there was no bump just a slight curve. I always have a bigger bump in the evening than I do fist thing in the morning. lol it's a poop bump!! hahah


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ill do a belly pic at maybe week 9...lol i bet it will be big by then...hahahah


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa I can't wait to see ur cute lil bloat girl ;) 

I have a 28week pic and next week I'm due for my 32week one so I'll post both for you ladies to see what a nice round tug boat i'm becoming! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Crystal! Welcome to team blue! LOL. I am glad you could even out the score some ;) It is so funny that you were so scared to have a girl, I want a baby girl so badly! I wouldn't give up this little guy for the world, but I am still not giving up on pink in my future!

Lisa- There is hope, I went straight from bloat to bump (around 12 weeks or so it was all bump). Of course they say that happens to second pregnancies, but you never know, you may get a nice bump earlier ;) I just hope I am able to stand up right by the time I deliver! My belly is so heavy already and it takes me forever just to roll over in bed. I think every bit of weight I have gained has went straight to my bump! I joke and tell DH that our baby didn't just want a home for 9 months, he wanted a mansion!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol funny

yea lisette lets see!!!

I cant wait to go home omggg!!! I have a dinner tonight w dh for work at 8..so annoying and i dont want any food other then like pasta and bread waaa!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww i would love to meet up wi you guys :hugs: Ive told dh out of his big bonus next august that i'm coming to visit u guys haha!! Told him he couldnt come - dont think he was too impressed! Well i hope to be good & pregnant by then anyways, or have a newborn...

Lisa i like the last one too, i think the yellow ones will really suit your colouring :thumbup:

Congrats on a boy Crystal!

Happy 31weeks Lisette!

So i'm still having a bit of pinkish discharge.....ugh...it's been 21 freaking days of bleeding.....how am i even stil alive?!?!:growlmad:
We had a fab 'hen do' on sunday for my workmate and i had to work monday - i was sooooo ill!


----------



## jkb11

Emm- hugs sweetie! 21 days:( thoughts and prayers for ya girl! 

I wanna meet up one day too! How awesome woul that be! 

Kris- congrats on the team blue!!!!im with stace I too want pink at some point in my future. 
Gonna bd again tonight!went to Victoria secret and got me a cute lil nighty;) I text dh a pic of the bag. Lol.


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal congrats on team blue sweety!! Of course DH would of been happy with whatever. But it s normal to be thrilled when u already have 2 girls.

Leese lolol im sure ur not overly bloaty sweety.

Stace i think ur bump is gorgeous! U are not mansion type bump at all lolol.

Naturaly my DH thinks i m half close to death and wanted to take me to the emergency..in case.. Dude chillllll it s all good im feelin tons better with the pee pills and cranberry.

Honestly thrilled it s wednesday tommorrow and the week is half over already. Plus it s another long weekend cuz of canada day. Happy happy happy!


----------



## babydust818

oh girls how i wish i could join you on the pregnancy train. *sigh* can't believe exactly 1 month from now will be 1 year ago i got my BFP... :nope:


----------



## jkb11

Rach- goes the tww??? When are you gonna test?I'm with you, so ready to join the train too! Time is flying by


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach i cant wait for u either..

I hope its this month for u...

You too kim and em. I cant wait


----------



## babydust818

2WW is going like any other. Nothing feels different. How many dpo are you Kim?!

Well i wrote Mesina. I don't know if i said that or not. I told her what her reading had said didn't come true and was wondering why. This is what she said:

The reading is interesting, as I do not sense issues that surround fertility at this point, but rather divine timing. While I am aware that your fertility is being affected in some way or form &#8211; it is almost a sense in the reading that it is merely to slow things down, not to stop it altogether. I can see so much energy going into this baby to come, that there is a lot of emotion and love that begins the intention, so this child is coming from the most pure space. On the other hand, I sense fear and unease &#8211; partly with the child&#8217;s soul that he is nervous and partly within you that your womb is carrying some trauma from a previous experience. I know that emotionally you have tried to heal your body, yet I feel some residual energy resting there almost creating a slight blockage within the body.

My feelings are that perhaps you need to cleanse and rebalance your body&#8217;s energy. I feel that you could do this yourself, through meditation practises and also some chakra rebalancing to release the emotions that are pent up within and create a deeper flow in the womb. I sense that as the summer progresses, so shall the likelihood that this pregnancy will come &#8211; yet the timing seems to be non fixed with you, something that is not always typical. I do believe that your son will arrive here, so to see you pregnant up ahead is not a struggle at all. This child is very destined into your life and I believe that between the nerves and residual energy the timing just hasn&#8217;t found itself coming together to bring the pregnancy forward.

August is still a hugely significant month for this boy, the strength of that month is important. I also feel that you should not worry about losing this pregnancy, that there is nothing in the energy or reading that all would be lost, especially if you continue to encourage him on his journey while you are pregnant &#8211; this is very important. In a way I believe that your own fears and worries have been difficult and there has been, in the past, some blockages created from that. Yet now I sense that you are further away from those emotions, the rest is just stored memories in a way in what your body has endured. Trust the timing, I know that things have been tough waiting and hoping for this baby &#8211; yet I also know that life has a habit of putting things in our path just when we need them most.

Try the chakra rebalancing &#8211; this can be done yourself with some cheaply obtained stones and meditation. If you are comfortable this could help release some of that blockage. The rest is up to him and I feel that you need to turn to the coming months ahead for more signs of his arrival &#8211; I believe he will do his best to try and come again.

Also your partner feels to have been through a bit of a struggle in some way &#8211; perhaps he needs a little down time, even if only each night to relax. I believe this would help his fertility in some way, as I feel he has a tense energy.

These timings are never always fixed in place, but where we are on our journey. I hope that you and your partner find some relief in the pregnancy by conceiving, but please above all don&#8217;t give up hope. I sense that your determination will take you very far.

Good luck!

Blessings,
Mesina




--what do y'all think?


----------



## AmyB1978

Thank you, so much, for having this thread. I just started TTC in April... got lucky and got pregnant right away to become very unlucky and lose "her" at about 5 weeks. I had my first period, and am now on my second cycle, on my TWW... seeing all of you who have managed to get pregnant (and are fairly far along) helps to give me a hope that I feel like I had lost.

I am gonna consider myself PUPO and stop freaking myself out from every single stupid twinge/symptom/etc... even if it doesn't happen this month for us you ladies have helped to give me hope.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg rach!! August!!! That was a good reading i think. I guess shes really saying u gotta take a deep breath and relax easier said then done trust me i get it..but that was great!!! Myb its better not to feel as many symptoms maybe thats a symptom! Lol xoxo fxd for u!!!

Hey amy!!! Welcome!!! Thats so awsum that u found this thread so helpful!! We are all good friends and are always here for each other..we help each other get thru hard times and talk about everything and i mean everything lol glad ya came!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh, so i just accidently found out that my SIL is 8weeks preggers with a surprise........:cry: She sent me a text that was meant for someone else then rang me straight away. She said they have been soooo worried about telling us and was sorry i found out like that. Obviously i'm happy for them, coz we are close and all our boys are close but it's really hard....
Cant even have a moan to my bff as she has just started ttc and i dont want her to feel awkward when she gets pg....


----------



## lauren10

Ok so crystal, you're having a boy?? congratuations honey!! glad everything is looking great! 

Rach, I love that reading, and I totally believe it. I think it's just a timing thing for you and when the time is right you will have no issues!! xxx

Amy, welcome! There is definitely hope for every one of us!! 

Emma I'm sorry :( moan about it to us all you want!! It's nice that your SIL is being sensitive about it to you...but I understand that it still hurts. And wtf about the bleeding!!?? Should you get that checked? It's not a lot still, right?


----------



## themarshas

I can't wait for everyone to join us on the pregnancy train! 
Amy- Welcome!

Emma- it sucks that you had to find out like that and the timing sucks with all that has been going on with you. Hopefully you get answers at your upcoming appointment and you're little ones can be close too!

Crystal- congrats on the little man! My DH still occasionally brings up "what if he is a she!?". He said it again last night. We've only had one u/s and it seemed pretty obvious but there's always that question...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls!

How's everyone doing today?

Rach sweetie that's an amazing reading....really glad she did it for you and was able to give you that little bit of reassurance that nothing is wrong per se just a timing a thing...I know its not THAT much consolation when you've been waiting as long as you have but I hope it atleast eases your fears or more problems ahead not being the case! I can't wait for you to join us sweetie...you're gonna be the cutest lil preggo there ever was :hugs:

Emma - I'm sooo sorry you had to get a text like that :cry: like seriously life can be so cruel at times and it makes no sense....I'm sure she felt terrible...be sure you can always come and moan to us...what you've been through is no joke and you need to be able to talk about it as much as you want! We're all here for ya :hugs:

Amy I'm sorry for your loss...welcome to our crazy PUPO train! Hope we can help make you LOL a little :)

Question for you ladies...have you ever seen cute velcro flip flops? I mean besides the Adidas or sporty ones? I have a HUGE aversion the the ones with the thing between your toes (nomatter how comfy they claim to be) and I have not been able to find anything remotely cute!!! Thinking it may be a good business to go into! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Uhh..em im sorry hunni

idk what to say, it just sucks and im thinking of you xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette im on a mission to find some..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

THIS SITE HAS SOME CUTE ONES!

https://www.gojane.com/shop-by-category-shoes-sandals.html


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lisa one year I found a pair of polo ralph lauren ones (black and pink) at DSW outlet in NJ i think! I am weraing them EVERYDAY with EVERY outfit!!!! They are more precious than gold!!! If you find them stock up girlie! xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

https://www.shoebuy.com/comfort-sandals.htm


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lis if you type in comfort sandal, alot of options come up with no thong-


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thong sandals dont bother me tho--idk how ill feel months down the road lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thong :haha:To me that means g-string haha!!

Thanks for the support girls :hugs: I'm kinda glad i found out that way coz i could put the phone down then have a bit of a cry. If she had told me face to face i prob would have burst into tears! In a way it will be nice coz i was worrying about there being a big gap between my ds and a new baby but now our baby can be close to its cousin. We were preg at the same time last time - there's 6 months between our sons, so would be nice if it happens again.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol funny em--

thats true, over phone is alot better then face to face, i remember when my best friend got preggo after i was trying for 6 months, it was in person, and it was SO hard not to break down, as soon as we go in our seperate cars forget it!!

when are you going to start again 3 cycles or?


----------



## Twinkie210

Em- I agree over the phone is way better. My friend told me she was pregnant face to face and it was really hard not to burst out in tears! And our other friend knew and didn't warn me! Seriously, I realize it wasn't her news to spill, but given the circumstances she could have given me a heads up!

Lisette- I bought a pair of black leather sandals at Kohls that are just slide on with no "thong" and they are my faves right now. I wear them probably 5 days a week! They may be hard to get on if my feet swell much, but they have a little room!

Welcome Amy!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Don't know if i dare say it out loud but i think my bleeding/spotting/whatever has finally stopped :happydance: For the last week it's just been like pink/brown but had nothing so far today except what might be a bit of ewcm???! I asked dh what the plan was & he said "Let's just have as much sex as possible!!!" Poor guy's been missing it! But i guess we should really wait for af?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Girls questionnnnnn--

besides jess did any of you take an nausea medications when preg?


----------



## keepthefaithx

mrsmoo72 said:


> don't know if i dare say it out loud but i think my bleeding/spotting/whatever has finally stopped :happydance: For the last week it's just been like pink/brown but had nothing so far today except what might be a bit of ewcm???! I asked dh what the plan was & he said "let's just have as much sex as possible!!!" poor guy's been missing it! But i guess we should really wait for af?

lolo awww!!

Yea i would wait a cycle as much as it sucks !!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Don't know if i dare say it out loud but i think my bleeding/spotting/whatever has finally stopped :happydance: For the last week it's just been like pink/brown but had nothing so far today except what might be a bit of ewcm???! I asked dh what the plan was & he said "Let's just have as much sex as possible!!!" Poor guy's been missing it! But i guess we should really wait for af?

When is your appt with the recurrent miscarriage Drs? or do you have one? I can't remember. It might be good to wait until after AF, just to be sure of your dates, should you get pregnant right away.


----------



## jessy1101

Rach seriously that is a good reading. It s reassuring to not give up hope in the least. The timming thing naturaly sucks cuz it s the one thing u cant controle. But i think this will b your summer without a doubt.

Amy welcOme to the mad house lolol. The whole point is to meet incredible woman and just managed to lol a lil bit more each day with the shitty situation we ve been dealt. Dont hesitate to post as many crazy things possible.

Emma im sorry u found out like that hunny. Like u said tho at least u got to deal with it on ur own without being face to face. Feel free to talk about it as much as u want on here hunny.

How is everyone else doing? Im so so still home since it s now in my kidneys. But i spoke with my dr and she called the pharmacy to prescribe good antibiotics. So i should b in better shape later.

Happy humP day all


----------



## Twinkie210

I went to the dentist today to get my teeth cleaned and no cavities! Yay! But my gums bled like crazy! Oh the joys of hormones ;)

I might have got a speeding ticket too. It was one of those photo vans :( and to make matters worse it was in a contruction zone and I was in my sister's car. Keeping my fingers crossed it didn't take a photo of me! I don't need a $350 ticket!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy baby, sorry the UTI is still going strong. I hope the meds help!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ooo stace that blows fxd they did catch ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

99 days left today! Woo Hoo for double digits!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I hope you mean didn't ;) LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lol yes stace oops !!! Hahha definately didnt!:dohh:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy 21 Weeks Jess!!!! :happydance:

Stace my appt is 20th July, so hopefully i will get af around that time too then we can start fresh after that?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Is your scan 2moro Leese?


----------



## keepthefaithx

cant wait em!!!

happy 21 jess, wow going FAST!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yup it is 6w5d i actually cant wait i feel it will be good!


----------



## keepthefaithx

If anyones bored at work listen to

sia-my love

such a nice songggg loveeee


----------



## lauren10

hi girls, just got back from my weekly appt and have to go up for an ultrasound b/c he's pretty sure she's breech :( bah!!! 

so options would be an ecv tomorrow or friday, or go straight for a c-section 4th of July!! 
what would you pick? ecv isnt' guaranteed to work, and it's painful, and there might be risks (they'll need to prep me for an emergency c-section just in case.) Guess I should wait to see what the u/s says first!

Lisa - no, I didn't take anything for nausea

emma I agree that I might wait a cycle for a fresh new start!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren how do you feel , any day huh!? So exciting--

i may talk to my dr about it tmaro, im guna pick up preggy pops tonight, ive been throwing up like 3-4 times a day the last like well week or so and nauseated all day- well see! Ill try preggy pops first i know jessy said they are good!


----------



## lauren10

Bah, she is breech. So...ecv tomorrow or c section July 4th. 

Help! :) what would you do?


----------



## themarshas

Ughhh that sucks Lauren. Although maybe she'll be awesome and flip before your u/s! haha My Dr won't even offer the ECV so I'm glad that that option wouldn't even be on the table for me. As much as a Csection would suck I feel like ECV is so hit or miss that it might not be worth the pain... No real advice... sorry.


----------



## lauren10

Hmm I'm on the fence. 38 weeks is a little late to do one. Might not work. Might work the she could flip back. Could go into distress. Ahhhh!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oo happy 36 weeks Liz!!

Lauren, erm i duno hunny?! I think im pretty much terrified of surgery so would prob try for Ecv? Whatever you feel most comfortable with. July 4th is only a week away eeek! Could you have her on the 3rd tho pls then she will be my bday twin hehe!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Happy 36 liz!


----------



## keepthefaithx

July 4th wow coming up soon!!!! Ahhhhhh


----------



## jessy1101

Ok wait im confused whats an ecv? Is that like being provoked?? Hmmm maybe stick with the c section in case if ur too worried...

Leese definetly ask for meds if ur too sick i only started them after 8 weeks and wish i would of taken it way before. I lost 8 pounds in freakin 4 weeks which is great for the baby beurkkk


----------



## babydust818

It's a decision soley for you Lauren, but i'd pick 4th of July!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, here is what I know about ECV (I have a couple OB Nurse friends too). They always give you the worst case scenario when they go into risks (ie baby gets tangled in cord and goes into distress and they have to do emergency C-section). One of the nurses at the hospital I am delivering at said that she has NEVER seen on lead to an emergency C-section and that it is really rare, and that the baby is monitored the whole time, so not as risky as it seems. With that being said, the one person I know that has had one, the baby turned back breech during labor and she ended up with a C-section anyway. So would I do it, probably not but I am seriously scared of every pregnancy complication, so I am not the best person to give advice. I personally would just go with the C-section, but I had a rough vaginal delivery with DS, so to me a C-section is not the worst case scenario in my book. Not sure if I really answered your question!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- If you are feeling sick definately call and get some meds from your Dr. mine gave me Zofran and it definately took the edge off of the nausea!


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Stacie. I did a little digging since I work at the hospital and the nurses here say my OB is the best, and doesn't push things too far if they don't look good. They monitor me and the baby closely and prepare for an emergency c-section just in case. So I think it might be worth a try! And if it doesn't, I'll be having a 4th of July baby I guess :) eek!


----------



## lauren10

oh yes and ecv = them manually trying to turn her. We'll see tomorrow how tough I am! 

stacie I didn't have a great vaginal birth either, so the c section sounds tempting, but then things can go wrong there too so, ahh!


----------



## babydust818

my sister had an emergency c-section with her twins at just 7 months! she had a monitor put on her belly for 1 hour a day. she had mono-amniotic twins. They had a 50/50 chance of living. Anyways... she was hooked up to that monitor and the babies heartbeats were decending and they had to have an emergency c-section. I guess the cord was strangling one of the babies. Such a scary thing! Good thing is... the girls made it and will be 2 in October! :) My sister is trying to sue the hospital because they took Autumn out first (baby b) before Anabella (baby A) when i guess the cord was strangling Anabella. Right now Autumn is doing great but Bella isn't even walking or anything. They thought she was blind, but she's not. Not sure what to think about all that!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awww thats great that they are doing well rach, some babies take longer to walk :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach, I am glad the babies are doing good and hopefully Anabella catches up to her sister!

Me and my sister were 2 months early, which is common in twins, but my Mom was already in the hospital so they had time to decide to do the C-section. We both weighed less than 3lbs ea. But I am proof that premies can grow up to be healthy adults (and that was almost 30 years ago!)

Good luck with the procedure Lauren! I hope baby Ryan cooperates! If not maybe she just wants the 4th of July as her birthday ;) The more I think about it the more unsure I am of what I would chose... I hope this little guy cooperates and flips head down and doesn't make me chose! Will they set a date to induce you after they flip her or let you go on your own?


----------



## jkb11

Lauren - i hope Ryan cooperates:) the c section really isn't bad. I had an emergency cs with ds. I was really worried about scarring so I kept maderma on it for a couple months. And now it is not noticeable at all:) 

Em- glad the bleeding has stopped. Hope time flies by from now til your dr visit! 

Jess- hope the antibiotics are helping and your feeling better!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im at work and i had to sneeze really bad and theres a full waiting room and i tried to make it quiet and it sound like a big fart and everyone was like um..LOL omgggg!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

How are you feeling jess?


----------



## themarshas

Had another weekly apt this afternoon and little man is doing well. I've officially gained 26 lbs which is depressing even though they warned me that they expected I'd gain 30-35, I was seriously hoping not too. OOhhhh Well. He's positioned where he's supposed to be and heartbeat was about 145 which is lower than it had been but completely normal still. Had the Strep B test which was no biggie and she checked my cervix which was starting to open which really means nothing other than it's starting to do what it's supposed to. He appears to be about 5-5.5 lbs and on track to be 7.5 lbs. In other news, our changing table arrived today! Finally! And our crib is due in tomorrow! YAY!!! After 10 weeks of waiting...


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG girlies I missed sooo much!!!!!

Lauren babe this is such a crazy update! So ECV tmmr or Friday? Holy smokes Ryan will be here ssssssooooooonnnnnn!!!!! Lots of strength your way sweetie, I know you can do this :hugs:

Emm great news on the bleeding stopped! I would be getting down asap but I agree maybe be careful just till AF and you can see your Dr too....

Jess sweetie you ok? Glad your home taking it easy :hugs:

Happy 36 Liz!

Kim hunni how you doing? xxx

Can't belive how fast time is going now....eeeeekkkkkkkk


----------



## Krippy

I have missed so much too Lis! How are you doing doll?

Glad the bleeding has stopped Em and you can get back on the TTC train soon!

Rach...That is a great reading from Mesina. Hope it is all true for you hun!

Hope you feel better soon Jess...You have a had a lot of trouble with UTIs hey? So painful and annoying!

I did not take meds Leese either...sorry can't help! But I am really excited to hear about your scan tomorrow!

Liz...don't worry about the weight gain hun! That will all come off so fast when the baby gets here. So body gains what it needs to so think of it being for baby Cameron! I gained 80 pounds with RJ and haven't gained any weight at all with this pregnancy yet so remember everyone is different!

Lauren...I would try to turn the babe around. If it doesn't work at least you are in the safest place you can be. I can't believe either way that your Ryan will be here next week. I am so excited for you!

I had a Dr. appt today. Everything was great...BP was super, heard the HB and...GOT MY C-Section Date! December 5th, 8am! They do something special here at my hospital and the surgery in done in the maternity ward so the baby never leaves you, even when you are in recovery from the spinal. I am so excited as that was one of my worst fears. They will consider letting me give birth vaginally if the baby is small enough but they doubt that that will happen. I can't believe I got it already. He also gave me a plan of action for my pregnancy. 1 u/s every month starting at 24 weeks. At 32 weeks I will have an NST every week as well as a u/s. They plan on taking good care of me and I am so excited!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im seeing him tomaro i will probably ask...

i can hardly clean up dog poop i barf everytime lol

i bought preggo pops...had one like half hour ago..they are okay i guess..not as nauseous...ill see! 

thanks girlies!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Krippy said:


> I have missed so much too Lis! How are you doing doll?
> 
> Glad the bleeding has stopped Em and you can get back on the TTC train soon!
> 
> Rach...That is a great reading from Mesina. Hope it is all true for you hun!
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Jess...You have a had a lot of trouble with UTIs hey? So painful and annoying!
> 
> I did not take meds Leese either...sorry can't help! But I am really excited to hear about your scan tomorrow!
> 
> Liz...don't worry about the weight gain hun! That will all come off so fast when the baby gets here. So body gains what it needs to so think of it being for baby Cameron! I gained 80 pounds with RJ and haven't gained any weight at all with this pregnancy yet so remember everyone is different!
> 
> Lauren...I would try to turn the babe around. If it doesn't work at least you are in the safest place you can be. I can't believe either way that your Ryan will be here next week. I am so excited for you!
> 
> I had a Dr. appt today. Everything was great...BP was super, heard the HB and...GOT MY C-Section Date! December 5th, 8am! They do something special here at my hospital and the surgery in done in the maternity ward so the baby never leaves you, even when you are in recovery from the spinal. I am so excited as that was one of my worst fears. They will consider letting me give birth vaginally if the baby is small enough but they doubt that that will happen. I can't believe I got it already. He also gave me a plan of action for my pregnancy. 1 u/s every month starting at 24 weeks. At 32 weeks I will have an NST every week as well as a u/s. They plan on taking good care of me and I am so excited!

kim thats so great im so happy for you hunni :) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Kris- that's awesome Hunni! That sounds like a great plan! 

Y'all tell me what you think.... I have been doing the opk's. Today is cd 13 and they have been progressing nicely. I feel like I will get the positive one with in the next three days. So we have been doing the every other day but I'm thinking of going to every day from cd 14-18. With the thought that I will ovulate around cd 17ish....but I'm scared of overdoing it. Ugh... I don't know???what would y'all do?


----------



## Krippy

I would do it every other day so that your DHs sperm doesn't get spent...but do what you think is right Kim! FXd for you hun!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wud do every other day til u get positive opk then do it everynight

I ovulated on a saturday and we did it thursday night 2 times fri..


----------



## babydust818

jkb11 said:


> Kris- that's awesome Hunni! That sounds like a great plan!
> 
> Y'all tell me what you think.... I have been doing the opk's. Today is cd 13 and they have been progressing nicely. I feel like I will get the positive one with in the next three days. So we have been doing the every other day but I'm thinking of going to every day from cd 14-18. With the thought that I will ovulate around cd 17ish....but I'm scared of overdoing it. Ugh... I don't know???what would y'all do?

are you doing it on odd or even days? if I were u Id skip today, do it tmrw, skip the next and bd CD 16 17 18 and 20


----------



## jkb11

I'm doing it on even nights so tonight is an off night;) 
Leese- you said you ovulated on that Saturday when did you get your positive opk? I notice you were "loaded up" prior to o. In the past we have been doing it plenty once I get the positive opk, that's why I'm thinking about starting every day tomorrow to stay loaded;) I know this sound ridiculous but dh and I always find something funny after we do it and he makes me start laughing and I feel like I lose everything! Lol.
Last night I told him " quiet! Do not make me laugh!"


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls. Tomorrow at 8am we go in and we'll see what happens. I'm nervous


----------



## lauren10

Laughing totally shoots sperm out of you! 

Kris that's awesome honey!!!!! Good news. 

I'm a big every other day fan!! But you all know that. :)

Rach my friend had mono-amniotic twins too, and they're doing great now. Does your niece see therapists because she's behind? She could totally still catch up, I hope she does!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Lauren! She does see a few different therapists. The doctors hope she can 're-wire' her brain to where she will start catching on. Good luck tmrw!!


----------



## jkb11

I sure you and sweet Ryan will do great! Hope she flips tonight!then you won't have to decide:)


lauren10 said:


> Thanks girls. Tomorrow at 8am we go in and we'll see what happens. I'm nervous


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck today Lauren & Lisa xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Imo its more important to get it in before ovulation..if u usually ovulate lets say cd 14 doing it 17 18 19 probably wont help ...i got my pos opk friday morning. 99 sure sat is when i o' d i didnt even do it o day..i guess everyones dif tho!! 

Thanks em!


----------



## jkb11

I think we are going to bd tonight, fri, and sat. That means only one extra night of sex so hopefully it won't affect too much. But I think we have been doing it to late in the past. We will see. 

Lauren- sending you love and prayers! Can't wait to hear your update!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! Success! He was able to flip her right around and her heart rate is back to normal! Yay! Another hour of monitoring and hope she stays put!!! 

But.....holy FUCK that was intense!!!!

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers!!

Lisa what time is your scan?


----------



## jkb11

Yay! That's awesome Lauren!!! So happy it worked out for you! 
Was it REALLY painful?


----------



## AmyB1978

Glad it went well Lauren, keeping my fingers crossed she stays put!


----------



## babydust818

That is great news Lauren!! Now what happens?


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Lauren baby :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: SUCH A GOOD GIRL!!!!!!!

How's everyone else doing this morning? I'm in blackberry hell!!!! Second change of phone in under a month and moving over all my contacts, notepad, email account ect ect is driving me MAD!!!!! Atleast i've got you girls on bnb here as normal :) 

Kim I say EOD is the way to go nomatter what you'll have strong spermies and they'll be there and ready when you O! Tons of dust your way my love - xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Leese what time girlie?


----------



## lauren10

Now we just wait for labor and hope she stays head down!! 

It was extremely uncomfortable, but manageable! He really digs in and presses down, his arms were totally shaking, you could tell he was using all the strength he had pretty crazy! He and the nurse said she turned really well. It usually takes longer and can take 2 people. I'm glad it didn't take longer. &#128522;

Sorry about your blackberry problem lisette. I'm so lost without my phone!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lauren thats great so hapy for you girl!!! hope she stays put! thats great!

my scans at 1030, im excited!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thats crazy lauren ahhh!! lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Lauren you are one tough cookie sweetie!!! Are you still at the hospital? Not going back to work I hope???

Leese SOOOOONNNNNN!!!!! I'm sooo excited for another good update today :)


----------



## babydust818

If i had to guess i think i'm 10 dpo. Took a frer yesterday and it was a bfn. I know it was still very early. Only 'symptom' i have is my boobs hurt kinda. Sometimes my nipples feel like they're being pinched. I've had this sensation before though before AF.


----------



## keepthefaithx

first pupo baby lauren!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach what day did you o and when did you do bd hun?


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lis. i just know everything will be good! i havent had this feeling in a very long time..i truly feel pregnant this time and i believe this is my time!!! thank you god!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Well i rely on my temping but my thermometer broke right in the middle of my charting. I just said 'f it' and stopped. So if i had to guess i O'd on CD16. I BD CD14 and 16. Hope it was enough.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i really hope rach fxd for you!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

if my personal experience clearblue easy digital opks are the best thing-

everytime the first month of ttc i get pregnant w them...they are SO accurate...i didnt this time bc of the clomid i think. but first month off it...got pregnant, they are a little more money but honestly so worth it i hope u would try !!!


----------



## babydust818

Thing is every time i use a OPK the lines are never ever dark. Like it's always SOOO light. I'm afraid if i buy the smileys i will just waste my money and they will always be negative?


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you Rach! I want to see some tests so that I can help you squint!

Welcome Amy! :)

Hi Em...Hope you are doing ok hun! 

Congrats Lauren on the flipping! That is amazing that it worked...you are amazing!

Morning Lis...My Blackberry has been really weird too lately...It has been driving me nuts!

Can't wait to hear the good news Leese! 

I think Rach had a good plan Kim...Every other day until you get close to O and go at it! :) Get busy girl! 

Supposed to be +29 here today! It has been raining so much I am so ready for some nice weather! Baby has been kicking up a storm these last couple of days...I forgot how amazing that feeling was! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- I am glad she flipped easily. I have never seen one done, I didn't know it took that much strength! Now tell her she better stay head down! LOL

Kris- Awesome news on the C-Section date! December 4th is my birthday :) Me and your little one will almost be birthday buddies. For that matter this little guy and RJ could be birthday buddies too!

Lisa- Good luck at your ultrasound!

The wether is so freaking hot today here! The extended forcast is 108, 104, 102, 102, 101, 99, 99! I am going to melt! I am skipping our theatre tickets Friday night because it is outdoors and I am skipping a baseball game with DH and DS Sunday because it is an afternoon game. I am planning on staying indoors as much as possible!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning Kris :wave: Sooo happy to hear your LO is kicking up a storm for mommy! Greatest feeling right!!! xxx

Rach I wanna squint too!!! I didn't realize you were so close to testing already, come on girl we need to obsess with ya :)

Stace good plan, stay really cool hunni...I almost passed out last week with those high temps here in Montreal!

Leese 15min away!!!! Eeeeeeeekkkkkkkk!!!!! I got an amazing feeling for you too my love :hugs:

Jessy you doing ok baby??? xo

Emm the day keeping you busy?


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! 
Lauren- Glad to hear that it went so well this morning! Hopefully she stays down and gets ready to make her grand appearance! So excited for you!

Anyone in the US interested in a bunch of OPK internet cheapies and pregnancy tests? I have a pile that expire at the end of 2012 that I'd be willing to send off to someone


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz- Kim or Rach may want them, but if you have no one else you can send them to me. My sister is TTC (for the past year) and uses the internet cheapies (probably strange that I know what kind of tests she uses ;)). I keep trying to get her to call her Dr. for a checkup and she won't do it. Anyway, if one of the PUPO girls wants them by all means send them their way first! Maybe you will have some lucky baby dust rub off on them :)


----------



## babydust818

I'll have them Liz. Did you want any $$ for them?


----------



## themarshas

Obviously I hope that no one needs them after this month! But they aren't doing me any good sitting in a closet and hopefully I will not need them again until they are well past expired! Send me your address and I'll drop them in the mail.


----------



## jessy1101

Hello my sweety pies! Sup?

Lauren congrats on the successfull flip! So glad lil baybay Ryan is being such a good girl lolol.

Rach i'd definetly recommand the smiley opks. It's thanks to them i got my bfp this shot since i was missing O time cuz of those stoopid line tests beurkkkkk. U will definetly get a smiley no mather what so it would b worth it! 

Leese whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ur scan will be super duper amazing!!!

Lisette blackberries r the fucking devil! That's why i loveeee my iphone! Best thing in the whole wide world...i dunno what i would do without it!

I'm feeling soo much better today. Tired but it's no biggie at all. Work is fucking hell tho i walked in to 190 emails this morning..which is shittttt...

It's also our 9 year anniversary today!!! I wold DH tho i think it's best to go out to dinner tomorrow night since it will be friday and we can do whatever. We're going to the Sterling restaurant which the is the most fantiastic steak house i've ever been too!!! Mouth watering just thinking bout it sweet baby jesus yes...I wonder if i can convince him to go see Magic Mike with me after that LOLOLLOLOLOL...i'm sure it's an interesting...story...that he would like...kinda..maybe..worst comes to worst i'll suggest i can give him a blow job in the theater LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- Glad you are feeling better and if you can convince your DH to see that movie, then you must share your secret with the rest of us. I am certain my DH will NOT go to that movie with me!


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Jessy- Glad you are feeling better and if you can convince your DH to see that movie, then you must share your secret with the rest of us. I am certain my DH will NOT go to that movie with me!

Sweety it's all about the..oral..persuations teeheeheee :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't even think that would persuade DH!


----------



## themarshas

I'm pretty sure oral persuasion can make my DH do anything haha. He's so easy... not that i'm one to talk...


----------



## NewbieLisette

LMAO Jessy is BACK!!!! Love ya chica!!! xoxoxo

Yea the blackberry is really starting to piss me off! I need my LISTS dam it!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> LMAO Jessy is BACK!!!! Love ya chica!!! xoxoxo
> 
> Yea the blackberry is really starting to piss me off! I need my LISTS dam it!!!!

Course i am! Who can pass up the opertunity to discuss raunchy sex talk??? Not me..

Liz sweety...that comment just sounded soooooo dirty LOL. Althought i agree i am also part of the cheap easy slutting it up list when it comes to my husband..and also unfortunatly he is very well aware of this fact..:blush::blush:


----------



## jkb11

Lol! Jess! I wanna see me some Channing tatum with you! He is just yummy!!! 

Leese! Update! :) can't wait to hear your lil one is growing/doing great !


----------



## jkb11

Rach - sorry you got a negative at 10 dpo hope it changes to a bfp for you in the next days to come!!


----------



## babydust818

Well i actually took it yesterday which would be 9dpo. I hope it all changes around! Better get to BDing tonight girl. Get that bed rocking


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy anniversary Jess!!!

Where is Lisa? It must be time now?!

Well my SIL came over this morn and i'm feeling a lot better, managed not to break down haha!! I'm actually really excited about it - think she is still in shock as they had decided their baby days were over but i guess it's the next best thing to me having a baby?


----------



## jkb11

Yes! Girl, we are gonna bang it out! Lol. All or nothing right? 

Em- your such a sweetie! Your sil is lucky to have you in her fam!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just trying to find a silver lining kim! We are really close so I cant hide from it...she did say she'd missed having me to talk to about it.

Ugh, I can't wait to TTC again....jealous of all the bd'ing up in here haha!


----------



## babydust818

You're such a trooper Emma. You are so deserving of a baby. I have no idea what the heck the plan is for you, but i know having your rainbow is in it. I don't think life would be THAT cruel. Don't give up!

Dude.. every time i bend over so much pressure goes to my left nipple and makes it burn. Anyone ever had that? Feels a bit itchy but burns at the same time.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey all

just got my sono and wooohooo!! everything is excellent little bean is measuring 6w3d and has a strong healthy heartbeat 140bpm, and he said everything looks great, he hugged me and was like i told you this it would happen im sooo beyond happy i started crying when i saw the heartbeat!!!

due date feb 18!!!!!!!!! ill post a pic as soon as i can, im going back july 19th for my next scan ill be around 10 weeks or so!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Super freakin duper fantastic Leese!! Cant wait for some pics!

Emma u are definetly a tuff cookie. I know for sure u'll be TTC a healthy beany in no time xxxxxx

Is the day almost over??? I wanna get outta hereeeeee...


----------



## jkb11

Leese!!!! That's great hun!so glad everything has come together so nicely for you! Did your dh get to go with you? What was his reaction?


----------



## keepthefaithx

My little honey!!!
 



Attached Files:







sono.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 7









SONO2.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## keepthefaithx

The first pic leo laughed hes like it looks like a penis..lmao


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yes leo went it started tearing..it was so cute, my dr hugged us both and was like this is your baby, and he looked at leo hes like how great is it to see the heartbeat, hes like you have no idea how great it is...it was so cute!


----------



## babydust818

So glad it's all okay Lisa. I knew it would be! Congrats to the both of you! What are you going to name this lil beany until you find out the sex?


----------



## keepthefaithx

idk, help me think of something lol, i dont wanna use bean or peanut bc thats what i called my angels...


----------



## jkb11

Aww! Cute! How about sweet pea ! And look at your ticker! It's the size of a sweet pea.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg kim i love it! lol

sweat pea is a cute nn no matter what size..lol :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww fab news leese xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks girls !


----------



## babydust818

baby boop! LOL boop boop de do!


----------



## babydust818

what's your last name lisa?


----------



## themarshas

YAY! I knew everything would be great but it's still super exciting! We called our little one Baby M or Flubber (like the character in the movie because for a while little man just looked like a ball wiggly life).


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news Lisa!


----------



## Twinkie210

Our little guy got called gummy bear for awhile, because at the ultrasound we had at 9.5 weeks he looked pretty much like a gummy bear ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea i was thinking baby m.

musacchia is my last name

i actually did say baby m to one of my friends...ahhh!!! maybe baby m..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

muh-za-key-ah

thats how its pronounced..lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Lisa I'm in tears here!!!! sooooo happy for you sweetie! That heartbeat is the greatest sound in the world! Enjoy this day my love! My little one was our lil monkey before Melina :)

Rach hunni those sound like some weird symptoms! Loving it! When you testing again?

Emm I have no words....you are one special lady xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lisette like im on cloud 9, like i cant believe it, seeing the heartbeat is like so amazing-


----------



## keepthefaithx

140bmp is the borderline for boy or girl i think..lol funny


----------



## keepthefaithx

The bean looks like pretty cozy in there tho huh? Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- don't try to guess off of heartrate. One of my boys had the traditional "boy" heartrate but this one had a heartrate of 160+ until 24 weeks ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I know..just messin around lol

ppl say you get more nauseous with boys also and yea thats me! Lol

i know its all bullcrap but its fun to guess- haha


----------



## jessy1101

Ours was always alterning between bean, beany, beanster, da beans LOL

Same thing now i've found sooo many nicknames for Charlie it's hilarious...Char-bear, Lee, Lee-lee, Lee-bean..


----------



## jessy1101

Agreed this one kept alterning heartrate wise all the time and i was sick as a fucking bitch non stop yet she's rocking some serious vajayjay soooo yupp..


----------



## lauren10

great news Lisa!!! I'm so happy for you too :) 

I did go back to work, but yawn.......I'm going for a nap and DS can take care of DD!


----------



## babydust818

baby chia (key-uh). I think that's kewt. although ppl will prob say chia like chia pet LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

One of my nick names is leelee...lol

my dad called me leelee peelee...dont ask idk ..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aw rach hehe :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I gotta change my tickers again..lol i keep thinking im further along then i am...lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Lisa do the ring test!!!! Strand of hair and your wedding band!!!!!! NOW :)

Lauren you are a crazy one!!!! Go home and nap sweetie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg k in a little i will do it..what is it again..circle is what and side to side is what? Lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Circle is girl and side to side is boy! GO GO GO!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol kk im going now!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

K so it was def a circle..so girl !!! Lolo


----------



## jessy1101

OMFG i need to see the movie Ted. I love Seth Macfarlane..his humour is sooo stoopid it's hilarious. And the fact that Mark wahlberg is in this and has the most hilarious potty language ever kills me. Famous quote from the movie (and i dont think anybody's name from here is in this white trash liste)

[from trailer] 
Ted: I met a girl; she's a cashier. 
John: No way! That's awesome! We should fuckin' double date or something, you, me and Lori and w-what's her name? 
Ted: White trash name. Guess. 
John: Mandy. 
Ted: Nope. 
John: Marilyn. 
Ted: Nope. 
John: Brittany? 
Ted: Nope. 
John: Tiffany. 
Ted: Nope. 
John: Candace. 
Ted: Nope. 
John: Don't fuck with me on this! I know this shit! 
Ted: Do you see me fuckin' with you? I'm completely serious. 
John: Alright, speed round. I'm gonna rattle off some names, and when I hit it, you fuckin' buzz it, okay? You got me? 
Ted: You do it. I will tell you. Yeah. 
John: Alright: Brandy, Heather, Channing, Brianna, Amber, Serena, Melody, Dakota, Sierra, Bambi, Crystal, Samantha, Autumn, Ruby, Taylor, Tara, Tammy, Lauren, Charlene, Chantelle, Courtney, Misty, Jenny, Krista, Mindy, Noel, Shelby, Trina, Reba, Cassandra, Nikki, Kelsey, Shawna, Jolene, Urleen, Claudia, Savannah, Casey, Dolly, Kendra, Kylie, Chloe, Devon, Emmalou, fuckin' *Becky*? 
Ted: No. 
John: Wait; was it any of those names with a "Lynn" after it? 
Ted: *Yes*. 
John: Oh, I got you, motherfucker! I got you! 
[Ted laughs] 
John: Okay. Brandi-Lynn, Heather-Lynn... 
Ted: Tami-Lynn. 
John: [Exasperated] *Fuck*!


----------



## jessy1101

Oops..Melody, Crystal and Lauren LOLOLOL i just noticed those names we're in there..


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wanna see too jess!! Too bad we cant see together!!

I loveeeee mark wahlberg looks so funny!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> I wanna see too jess!! Too bad we cant see together!!
> 
> I loveeeee mark wahlberg looks so funny!

I know!! It's just hilarious cuz it's such a different style from the movies he usualy stars in..i think it's what makes it even better honestly..


----------



## babydust818

I wanna see Magic Mike..... MMM Channing Tatum!!!!! I did the ring test just now and it went from front to back so boy for me :haha: bahahahah


----------



## jkb11

So I took my opk today and the line is barely visible the 3 prior days were much darker:( urine was concentrated about the same almoste more. Really wanted it to still progress to darker.


----------



## babydust818

i'm so hungry.... i'm going to have steaks tonight MMMMMM


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Leeeseee I told you!!!!! definately a girlie girl for you! pouty lips and all ;)

Rach that's awesome love!!! Every reading you ever got was always boy for you right?


----------



## babydust818

kim maybe your body was trying to O a day or two ago and didn't. Now it's going to try and revamp to O? OPKs are so damn tricky. You've been BDing every other day so even if you did by any chance O you should still be okay! :thumbup:


----------



## NewbieLisette

jkb11 said:


> So I took my opk today and the line is barely visible the 3 prior days were much darker:( urine was concentrated about the same almoste more. Really wanted it to still progress to darker.

Awww Kim I'm sorry babe....don't despair just keep up the EOD sweetie :thumbup:


----------



## keepthefaithx

do you think maybe you o'd already and just missed it on opks??

im telling ya the digital opks are so much better no guessing :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette lol pouty lips!!!


----------



## babydust818

Lisette yup every psychic has said boy. I will poop my pants if i have a girl first. Would be total surprise but also would be total surprise if i had a boy! I just always thought girls girls girls for my sister and i.


----------



## keepthefaithx

im sure you wouldnt care but what would u like to have rach boy or girl??


----------



## babydust818

i'd love a boy because i know Andrew (my OH) would be super excited and so would my dad since he never got to have a boy! I also think it would be so adorable and awesome to raise a boy. A girl would be soooooooooo cute too.


----------



## jkb11

I don't think I could have ovulated yet. Today is cd14. I just wanted the line to progress more I guess. I have some smileys left. I'm gonna test with one of the later I think. I'm sure it will be negative today tho.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Has anyone ever heard of a bleed or clot inside the gestational sac? That's what my SIL has but i can't find any info on dr google about it. They are scanning her every 2 weeks as it is not something they see very often but it's at the opposite side of the sac to the baby and baby is looking fine...


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel the same way i love obviously love either. but theres something about a mother and a son that just like gets me..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

em did they put her on baby asprin, ive been cked for blood clots. she should be on some type of blood thinner, she should def call her dr and ask.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

i wouldnt take chances its still in the sac u know...


----------



## MrsMoo72

They can't tell if it's a clot or a bleed....


----------



## keepthefaithx

O boy...i would think you would able to....i really hope that it fixes itself....


----------



## jkb11

Smiley opk = negative. Hopefully it will be positive tomorrow


----------



## Krippy

Wow you girls were busy this afternoon! Congrats on the awesome scan Leese! I am so happy for you!

Hope you SIL is alright Em and the problem corrects itself.

Hope you O soon Kim...I know how hard it is to be in limbo! Thinking of you!

For you all of you other ladies! HI! :)


----------



## crystalclaro

here is my little bump .... sorry it's sideways


----------



## keepthefaithx

oo kim you are using cbd. sorry i thought u werent!

what cd are you on?

aww crystal cute little bumpy aww you and jess are so small!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Em- I have never heard of one inside the sac, only behind it. I hope everything is OK and it clears itself up!

Crystal-You are so tiny! How many kids do you have? 

Lisa- You are right boys do love their Mommas! But shopping for girls is way more fun!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol i can see that stace ..hehehe


----------



## keepthefaithx

Like i would love to get a shoulder massages i feel so tense in my shoulders im imagining a rub down...lolo


----------



## Twinkie210

That sounds very nice right now Lisa! They changed the high for today to 106! I see lots of air conditioning in my future ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Jesus i think Crystal's bump is bigger then mine! But since she's had kids before it's pretty normal they say after ur first u just pop out easy peasy with the others.

Emma i have no clue about clots like that....they cant see it at all?? Is there any way to be able to know?? Scary...

Stace agreed it's hot like a mutha up in here. Thankfully the airconditionning is blasted on high right now and i needed a sweater to stay warm. I prefer that then sweating my ass off.

Friday friday fridayyyyy TFGIFF!!!!!!! Super duper romantic dinner tonight and after that i want to go see Ted LOLOL. Interesting choice after a sexy dinner huh? It just looks too funny to pass up..

How is all my chicas doing? Kim did u take another smiley this am?? Rach how r u feelin??


----------



## AmyB1978

I keep having dreams I am preggo, either that I have a baby or that I got my BFP! I have been having so many symptoms but I don't know if I am just symptom spotting and my hormones/cycle is a little off from my loss 2 cycles ago or if I am really lucky and preggo! I could probably test now, AF is due on Monday (and I would have expected her earlier) but I am trying trying trying to not test until at least Monday. I am cautiously optimistic (It's hard not to get my hopes up with all these symptoms, especially since my DH and a co-worker have both hinted/wondered if I am pregnant.) I just don't want to get all excited only to have the with show up next week! (Especially after our loss, I feel like I am FINALLY coming to better terms with it!)

I just wanted to share with you ladies, I love reading your posts, seeing how everyone is doing and getting a really good chuckle from time to time!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh, happy belated anniversary Jess! I think going to see that movie sounds like fun!


----------



## Twinkie210

AmyB1978 said:


> I keep having dreams I am preggo, either that I have a baby or that I got my BFP! I have been having so many symptoms but I don't know if I am just symptom spotting and my hormones/cycle is a little off from my loss 2 cycles ago or if I am really lucky and preggo! I could probably test now, AF is due on Monday (and I would have expected her earlier) but I am trying trying trying to not test until at least Monday. I am cautiously optimistic (It's hard not to get my hopes up with all these symptoms, especially since my DH and a co-worker have both hinted/wondered if I am pregnant.) I just don't want to get all excited only to have the with show up next week! (Especially after our loss, I feel like I am FINALLY coming to better terms with it!)
> 
> I just wanted to share with you ladies, I love reading your posts, seeing how everyone is doing and getting a really good chuckle from time to time!

Keeping my FX'd for you! It is hard not to get your hopes up especially when you have promising symptoms. You have way more will power than I do! I would have tested by now ;) But I get that seeing BFNs are hard, I did it to myself every month for a year:dohh: always put myself through torture of early testing only to have AF show right on time. Keep us updated!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Amy fxd for you i wish ya the best!!! And yes you do have alot of willpower i start testing at like 8 dpo..hahhha

jess how are you feeling, are you still home??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Amy fxd for you i wish ya the best!!! And yes you do have alot of willpower i start testing at like 8 dpo..hahhha
> 
> jess how are you feeling, are you still home??

Nooonooo i've been back to work since yesterday and i feel fantastic! The meds have helped tons thank god!


----------



## jessy1101

AmyB1978 said:


> I keep having dreams I am preggo, either that I have a baby or that I got my BFP! I have been having so many symptoms but I don't know if I am just symptom spotting and my hormones/cycle is a little off from my loss 2 cycles ago or if I am really lucky and preggo! I could probably test now, AF is due on Monday (and I would have expected her earlier) but I am trying trying trying to not test until at least Monday. I am cautiously optimistic (It's hard not to get my hopes up with all these symptoms, especially since my DH and a co-worker have both hinted/wondered if I am pregnant.) I just don't want to get all excited only to have the with show up next week! (Especially after our loss, I feel like I am FINALLY coming to better terms with it!)
> 
> I just wanted to share with you ladies, I love reading your posts, seeing how everyone is doing and getting a really good chuckle from time to time!

Definetly hope this is it for u sweety! It is hard trying to keep calm and over think things. God knows i think it's evil when u get sooo many promissing symptoms and stoopid AF comes anywais. Hopefully ur not gonna get that bitch and this is ur month!! We're rooting for ya :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Ok i knew goddamn well this was going to happen, i've been hearing sooooo many bad things about Magic Mike on how they we're completly falsly advertising the film so i figured fuck it and went and read the movie spoiler recap.

I strongly suggest anyone on here goes and reads it cuz omfg lame!!! They is basicly 2 stripping scenes that not even last 10 mins in total with hardly non of the men speaking or anything the rest of the movie!! It's a stoopid ass drug story and that's it! Soooo dissapointing....they really just showed those specific clips to get female audience and people r gonna b sooo dissapointed in it :( :( :(

https://www.themoviespoiler.com/Spoilers/magicmike.html


----------



## lauren10

Amy fingers crossed for you! can't wait to see an update Monday! 

Crystal you're adorable!! cute little bump!!

Happy Anniversary Jessy!

I feel dizzy today. i wonder why. Maybe my low blood pressure? although i'm not lightheaded, but more dizzy if you know what i mean. 

anyway, it's my last day of work today!!!!!! yesssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Congrats on the last day of work sweety!!! R u taking the year off??


----------



## lauren10

I'm taking 6 months, and my DH is taking the 3 months after. So that way I go back to full pay when we close on the new house (and need the $$), but yet the baby won't have to go to daycare until 9 months! DH get's 100% + pay while on leave. Pretty sweet! 

DD will go to daycare 2 days a week while we're off. Just to hold our spot, and because she LOVES it!! it will be nice too, to have a couple days a week with just the baby. I'm looking forward to it, and I hope I can enjoy the first few months more this time around. With DD I was so strung out all the time! lol


----------



## themarshas

Happy Anniversary Jessy!
Lauren I'm so jealous of your maternity leave! I need to switch countries!


----------



## Krippy

Happy last day of work Lauren! Soooo exciting! :) Can't wait to see pics of your new little girl.

Happy Belated Anniversary Jess...I heard Ted was really funny and I think Magic Mike it def an at home rental if you know what I mean! lol

FXd for you Amy! Can't wait to squint at some tests for you! It is so hard after a loss to stay positive but you have found the right group of girls to help you through it!

Cute bump Crystal! You are so tiny and cute!

Hi Leese...How you feeling this morning?

Hi Stace...you girls write 3 pages before I get up in the morning! Silly east coast and west coast! Hard to keep up sometimes! :)

16 weeks today! Yes I am huge and proud of it! :happydance: Strangely enough I haven't gained a pound yet! :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







032.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 3









16 weeks !.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Twinkie210

Jess- I didn't read the spoiler, but I haven't bought into the hype of the movie yet, so I will probably just wait and rent on video!

Lauren- OMG! I am super jealous, first off for it being your last day, secondly, that you will still be off of work when I go back after my maternity leave!!! I called and started my short term disability paperwork. My last day will be 9/20 (unless little dude has other plans) and will come back to work 8 weeks after I have him (whatever date that might be). For a total of 10 weeks off maximum and that is if he comes on his due date and not earlier.

Kris- I think you look good! I am jealous that you can do bare bump photos, I have way too many stretchmarks for that!


----------



## Krippy

Oh Stace the stretch marks are there...I think they are hidden by the grainy photo lol! I had them so bad with RJ...Oh well! I am ok with it! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> Oh Stace the stretch marks are there...I think they are hidden by the grainy photo lol! I had them so bad with RJ...Oh well! I am ok with it! :)

I am OK with them now too ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Seriously this heat wave is never going to end!!! Our updated 7 day forcast: 108, 106, 104, 103, 102, 101, 101... I feel like I live in the freaking desert!


----------



## jessy1101

Right now my tentative date is that i'll be on vacation for 2 weeks starting Oct 19th and then by nov 7th my mat leave will kick in for the full year so basicly i will pretty much be done work as of oct 19th. Back to work november 2013 :)

I'm scared of going outside and melting...plus ending up with humidity frizzy hair..big un sexy no no,..


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yaya for being home lauren cant wait to meet lil ryan!

Kris omg ur bump is sooooooo cute i i hope i have ur bump at 16!!!!!!!!!!

Jess im seeing ted tmaro w my sister lol


----------



## themarshas

Anyone have exciting plans for this weekend? We have a dinner party to go to tonight then we are hanging out at my Aunt's house on the lake. It's supposed to be sunny and gorgeous all weekend so I'm looking forward to soaking up the sun and vegging out. Maybe a bit of boating and kayaking. Sunday my family has a gigantic 4th of July Party and watches the fireworks over the Bay so it'll be nice to see everyone for basically the last time before little man joins us!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Here is 90,91,84,85,86,80 lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess ur hair doesnt look like it wud frizz loves nice & smooth :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz that sounds like a great weekend

tnight i am doing laundry & then dh & i will get something for dinner n do bills nothing fun..lol

tmaro my sister is sleeping over we are going to dinner & seeing ted..lol

sunday we may b going to my father in laws and tell him im preg!! Sun or mon dont know yet!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well the weather's shit here as usual haha!!

Gorge bumps girlies!

My folks r havin a family party for me 2moro for my bday! Can't wait, we are having a pinàta & everything - for the kids of course but I'm totally whacking the shizz outa that bad boy haha!!


----------



## Krippy

It is raining here too Em! Can't wait for some nice weather and then I will prob complain about how hot it is! lol

It is Canada Day this weekend so I have a long weekend. Probably going to watch the fireworks this weekend and lie low. Hubby works lots on weekends and summer as a chef so just me and my dogs! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oo happy 16weeks Kris!


----------



## keepthefaithx

happy 16 kris!!!!!!

em how are you doing sweeti?


----------



## keepthefaithx

wish 4th of july landed on a friday so we can have a long weekend next week. but nooooo wedsday! waaaa lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

hey girlies, how you all doing? sorry I didn't catch up yet today....just came from my dentist and he told me I have an infection under a crown from a root canal :cry: WTF!!!!! I don't know what to do...trying to reach a Dr at my hospital cuz my Dr ain't around before a long weekend that's for sure....have an appt on wend but meanwhile would you guys think its safe to just rince with salt water like he's telling me and leave an infection there...couln't it be dangerous for the baby? :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey lisette...o boy i have no idea! Are you allowed to get a root canal when pg????

Are you going to get to speak w another dr today???

To me rinsing w salt water sounds good but idk hunni!

I hope someone gets back to you today!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Okay em. So i was watching this movie and they were saying something about cockney accent. What is that lol where are you from in englad to have that..lolo

I WAS LIKE COCK WHAT? LOL


----------



## themarshas

Eeewww I hate the dentist. I think I'd cry if I had to have a root canal or crown! I was a nervous wreck about getting my wisdom teeth out last year which sucked but wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be... i'd put it off for 5 years before finally having them pulled haha. I dunno... I'd assume that he would have made it a bigger issue and got you on some kind of antibiotic if the infection posed you or the baby any risk. But I'd check with a Dr or Midwife just in case.


----------



## keepthefaithx

I never had to get anesthsia or anything done in my mouth besides a cavity. No operations nothing. Im petrified of being put out!


----------



## themarshas

I was given the option of local anesthetic or being put out when I had all four pulled and I was like "I want to be breathing and that's it! I don't want to remember a thing!" Legit. I'm pretty sure that if I knew anything that happened I would never go to the dentist again. The whole thing took like 15 minutes and coming back from the anesthesia took longer than the removal. Coming back out of it I started crying because they were talking to me but I could reply with the mouth full of gauze and just all round loopiness and my DH was so upset by it. He's such a sap. He's never going to be able to handle me in labor pain or if anything ever happens (say a broken limb) with our little one


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> hey girlies, how you all doing? sorry I didn't catch up yet today....just came from my dentist and he told me I have an infection under a crown from a root canal :cry: WTF!!!!! I don't know what to do...trying to reach a Dr at my hospital cuz my Dr ain't around before a long weekend that's for sure....have an appt on wend but meanwhile would you guys think its safe to just rince with salt water like he's telling me and leave an infection there...couln't it be dangerous for the baby? :(

If you have an infection, I would think you need to get on antibiotics! But there are some that are safe to use in pregnancy. Infections in your teeth can spread to your blood and other parts of the body so I wouldn't leave it. DS had an absessed baby tooth and his dentist was going to put him on antibiotics right away if we didn't have it removed that day (which we did).

I would try to get ahold of your Dr. office or doesn't your Dr. have an number to page them? While waiting a few days probably won't hurt anything, I wouldn't want to risk it!


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm Lisette definetly speak to a dr for more info..i'm suprised he didnt give u something for the infection tho that is baby safe..

I've pretty much hardly ever had anything done except a cleaning and fixing 3 cavities my whole life. My wisdom teeth are pretty much completly grown in and since i must have a big mouth they fit perfectly lol.

Liz i know how u feel my DH is the exact same...anything i tell him i'm feeling her freaks out...gas has automaticly become possibility that something is wrong with the baby and it'S a sign lololololol. He's baddddddd...but i do admit i love that he worries so much about me..


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girls...I reached the Dr on call and I know she's a good one by name...she was super duper nice and confirmed yes I should be on antibiotics over the weekend and then re-asses how it looks next week! Wonderful except my stupid dentist office was closed when I called back!!!!!!!!!!! Now waiting to speak back to that resident Dr and see if she'll fax me a perscription or else i'm screwed!!! Atleast she calmed me down and its for sure not gonna harm the baby or get into my bloodstream for a good little while....gotta watch me fever just incase though! Blleeeekkkkkk


----------



## NewbieLisette

On another note have you guys ever thought of this stuff? https://www.lifebank.com/pages/registration-info/register/canada.php


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay lisette!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Great news Lisette! I have heard sooo much about cord banking blood cells. It's supose to be worth it..

How is everyone's friday treatin them? I cant wait to start the long weekend already. Cant belive it's gonna b july when we come back to work that's crazy! My vacation is just around the corner too on the 20th for over 2 weeks eeeekkk


----------



## jessy1101

Wow a lot of juicies today..Tom cruise and Katie holmes are officialy getting divorced and Adele is pregnant..


----------



## keepthefaithx

my friday sucks balls lol

barf count up to 5. waaaaa def calling for meds monday!

so icky feeling!:sick:


----------



## keepthefaithx

adele is pregnant? what the 

and that was bound to happen w katie n tom she prob finally woke up and realized hes a freaking wack job...LOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> adele is pregnant? what the
> 
> and that was bound to happen w katie n tom she prob finally woke up and realized hes a freaking wack job...LOL

Yup preggers.

And i agree with the whole Tomkat thinggy..it was weird from the start...plus they havent actualy been looking all lovey dovey in a longggg time so guess it was expected.

Ditto for the whole Johnny depp Vanessa p split too..


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant deal w seeing snooki falling in those 7 inche hooker heals when 7 months pregnant...ughhh shes guna hurt herself and the baby...


----------



## jessy1101

Snookie is just gahhh..

Oooo and turns out katie holmes filled for divorce and wants SOLE custody of Suri..oooo..


----------



## babydust818

Snooki is nasty and WTF Adele is preg?!??! I would have never thought she would be. I love her though.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Snooki fell? What a moron that chick is! Seriously makes me MAD!!!!!

Thanks for the support girlies...rough day....really wanna just be home now!!! One more hour and its the freakin weekend!!!!! WOOT!!!!! So whats up everyone??? 

Poor Leese being sick! bleeekkkk big hugs sweetie :hugs:

Kris you are one hot mama! Loving the pic!!!

Emm prayers to your SIL...hope you have an awesome bday celebration!

Jessy all cleared up for anniversary/long weekend bow chica wow wow!???

Lauren how you doing today sweetie!? LAST DAY :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette well i am pretty sure to be gettin down with mahh bad self this weekend. As much as my cooch can take for sure hiihiihii

Jesus i want sex all the damn time..it's bad girls..really bad...LOL


----------



## babydust818

maybe have your H fuck you for 3 hrs.. then maybe you'd reconsider lol


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> maybe have your H fuck you for 2 hrs.. then maybe you'd reconsider lol

Nooo i want sex not freakin murder my petunia jesus..:haha::haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> On another note have you guys ever thought of this stuff? https://www.lifebank.com/pages/registration-info/register/canada.php


Is this a private cord blood banking or public? I banked DS's cord blood 9 years ago, but I use a local public cord blood bank. It is absolutely free and the cord blood is available for anyone to use (the odds of a child using his/her own cord blood is very slim). If it doesn't meet all the requirements of banking (like not enough stem cells are present) it is used for research on cancer and other diseases. I already called and started the process to bank this little guys cord blood too ;) I feel like he is making a contribution to the world immediately after he is born! Plus the hospital would throw the cord blood away if I don't bank it, so why wouldn't I?


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL Jessy, I hope DH can manage to satisfy you this weekend ;) If not you may have to take matters into your "own hands" so to speak.

Wow Tom and Katie divorcing... now there is a shocker (not really :)) He is a looney tune and I can't believe she married him! Plus he is practically old enough to be her dad. She is so cute and so is Suri, she needs to find someone age appropriate and with half a brain!


----------



## babydust818

i'm saying if you fuck for 2-3 hrs then you won't want it! LOL. omg if Andrew had to fuck every day he seriously would hate it. Like he wouldn't hate it but he wouldn't be happy either. He's so weird. I thought guys loved sex? Not mine. He does sometimes but not ALL THE TIME.


----------



## themarshas

Thank goodness she's finally escaping... He's a quack... ummm he eats placenta... I think that's a sign. Sorry if you or anyone else you know is a placenta eater but the thought competely grosses me out!


----------



## babydust818

WHAT?!?!!? Placenta eater?!!? WHAT IN THE WORLD?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never heard about this. UGH.


----------



## themarshas

placentophagy. ickkkky.


----------



## babydust818

WHY THE F would you do that?!?!?!?! OMG that makes me want to puke. That's like being on bath salts LOL. How f'n gross.


----------



## jessy1101

It s the creepiest thing ever! They even have placenta cookbooks for recipes involving the placenta...goddamn placenta spagetti sauce gahhhh..


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg im officially guna barf AGAIN..yuck wtf lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

btw pregnancy orgasm do rock yes..LMAO


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol good job Leese ;) gotta agree...one of the really good parts of pg!

Holy WTF with the placenta crap?! Like we live in a sick world!


----------



## lauren10

Omg my friend had her placenta made into pills. 

I agree with stacie on the cord blood - go public! Private is kind of a rip off because you pay a lot and the odds of using it are crazy low. I only found one public place in Canada - university of Alberta I think? You have to start the process early, have your doc sign something, and you can't have your baby too close to the weekend because they're closed on the weekend and can't accept the package. Lol. Lots of rules. And after all that I had DD on a thursday and missed the deadline. But it's worth a try!!

Kris you look awesome honey!!!

Lost more plug today!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omgg lauren when do you think???

Gmorning girls!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Re: the cord blood thing... thanks for making me realize there even is a public/local option for it. Is that in the US? (I wasn't paying attention to where you ladies were posting from when reading.) I am not preggo yet (or maybe I am, I have very strong suspicions... AF is due on Monday according to an app and Today according to me... I am trying to hold off on testing until, at least, Monday.) Anyhow... thanks for the cord blood info... I will have to look into it as saving cord blood has always been something I have been interested in (for years before TTC) but the cost always set me off from it.

Thanks again!

Have a fabulous weekend ladies! I am off to work soon but then have my two days off Sun/Mon!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heyy am fxd for u!!! Have a great weekend talk to ya soon :)

Mel if ur out there hope u doin ok xo


----------



## Twinkie210

AmyB1978 said:


> Re: the cord blood thing... thanks for making me realize there even is a public/local option for it. Is that in the US? (I wasn't paying attention to where you ladies were posting from when reading.) I am not preggo yet (or maybe I am, I have very strong suspicions... AF is due on Monday according to an app and Today according to me... I am trying to hold off on testing until, at least, Monday.) Anyhow... thanks for the cord blood info... I will have to look into it as saving cord blood has always been something I have been interested in (for years before TTC) but the cost always set me off from it.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Have a fabulous weekend ladies! I am off to work soon but then have my two days off Sun/Mon!

I am in the U.S. (near St. Louis, MO) and we have a public bank that you can donate for free. From what I have been told it is very unlikely that a baby could even be treated with their own cord blood because it would likely have the disease that you are tying to treat, so public makes way more sense to me, plus if someone in my family does need it, there is still a chance that it will be there. Being close to a big city, I bet there is one you can donate to. I would just ask your Dr. he/she should have more info on it.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> btw pregnancy orgasm do rock yes..LMAO

Yes, the freakin' best!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Twinkie, 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## lauren10

Yup I'm sure there are lots of places in the us! And doing it this way really, you may save someone's life! 

I'll find the Canadian info lisette in case you're interested. 

I don't know what's going on in that uterus, the baby has been doing something terrible feeling to my cervix! And the weight of my belly is getting unbearable...lol


----------



## lauren10

Well this is interesting, you can't donate cord blood to the alberta bank unless you're from Alberta or a couple other select places. They were getting more donations than the staff can handle. Too bad that's the only public bank in Canada!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls sorry for the quick drop in hope everyone has had a great day!!! Rach- have you tested anymore girlie??? I'm cd 16 today and still not a sign of ovulation:( all test negative so far and I just don't have any symptoms. I have been sticking to the EOD plan, just hope ovulation comes very soon I afraid it won't be good egg quality if it doesn't. ...


----------



## babydust818

Kim just remember this, if it's meant to happen it is GOING to regardless. Just do the EOD method and wait for that smiley. I hope you get a surprise BFP. That would be the best!!!!!! AFM --- i got spotting today. Took a test yesterday and today that were bfn so i'm thinking it's AF coming. BOO. Here goes to month 12 ttcal


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim you still have time girl!!!! fxd you get pos opk soon!! do you think maybe you could have just missed your surge with testing? are you doing 2 times a day?

ughh rach, maybe its late implantation!? fxd it is hunni

we wented 21 jump street last night, it was funny but not what i thought it would be i thought it would be alot better...anyone see it? what do you think??


----------



## babydust818

I saw it. I love that movie LOL. I died when he said "Mom, look at all these pictures of me. It's like i died in a car accident and you just can't get over it. And this one... i look like Ben Savage from the Wonder Years". I about peed my pants.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol there were funny parts def..but the movie as a whole i just expected more idk...ahhh

Anyone going swimming todayyy cant wait!!


----------



## AmyB1978

I tested this morning... and got my BFP!!!!! So you can add to that number now!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC01437.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Amy!!

What's up with these new girls in our thread getting BFP right away? LOL. Crystal, Kristen, Amy... it took you all but a month in this thread to get pregnant. Rub the damn dust on me please.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Amy! That is amazing news!

Don't worry Rach...I am sending dust your way my dear! Hugs!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave: Happy Canada Day to all u Canadian chicas!

Loads & loads of dust Rach hunni! Still spotting? Any chance late implant? :hugs:

Amy that's an awesome strong pic of lines girll! H&H 9months ur way!

Leese I'm floating in ma pool as we speak :) Feeling a little queezy (antibiotics are hard on my tummy I think) so I've got my bottles water, tums & blackberry floating with me! Lol how u feeling this weekend doll?

Lauren babe u still pg? U gotta do daily check ins for us now hunni :) thanks for checking on the blood cord infor for me! :kiss: did u do it private for DD or will u for Ryan?

Kris how's ur weeken sweetie?

Kim chin up my friend, praying for a smiley real soon!

Anyone watching the Eurocup out there?


----------



## keepthefaithx

CONGRATS AMY!! awsome hunni wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months and more!

:)

i went to my fil for a bbq that turned into us getting pizza at the moment i was like uhh okay i can do pizza..i think...i thought wrong lol i threw up like 5 times since i ate it today..

i think i am officially calling my dr 2maro asking for meds..lol

ahh!


----------



## AmyB1978

Sending loads of baby dust your way Rach!


----------



## jkb11

Congrats Amy!!! Awesome news. Wish you a happy and healthy 9 months! 

Lauren- how exciting you lost your m. Plug!!!! Only a short time til you get to hold sweet Ryan!


----------



## keepthefaithx

any news kim? how is it going sweeti?


----------



## lauren10

Congrats Amy! That's a nice line!

Rach lots of b dust to you honey, keep your head up. What's going on with the spotting? 

I'm still pregnant! I lost some plug but it wasn't bloody, so I might not be close? I'll keep ya posted! Lisette no I didn't bank cord blood for DD and I won't for Ryan either. I would have tried the private route for Ry but forgot- but couldn't have anyway! Oh well. 

We went boating today with our friends. It was nice but I was a little too hot and uncomfortable. The dip in the river felt good though!!

Happy Canada day to my Canadian girls!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Amy congrats hunny!! Definetly a wonderfull 9 months comin ur way.

Rach crossing fingers it s late implante. Mucha mucha baby dust ur way. Also sending positive vibes for ur DH s spermies to get all up in there :)

Kim i say within the next few days will b O. I think it s just longer cuz of the longeat cycle u just had. Just ur body bouncing back.

Leese take the damn meds lolol do not put yourself threw every day puking it s the worst.

Lauren still nadda. Have u tried sex? I hear it makes the wheels turn faster...

I was in the pool alll day yesterday and today. Floaty chair and the works ahhh..it s days like that tho that make me miss cold beer..soon..ish..kinda...

Happy canada day canadian chicas!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Amy!!! That is a super nice line!

Lauren- I hope Ryan cooperates and decides to make her appearance soon!

AFM- Still baking in this 100+ degree weather! I went to the baseball game with DH and DS yesterday and OMG, I litterally had so much butt sweat it looked like I peed my pants! Plus I have been trying to get DS's room cleaned up so we can start moving stuff out of the baby's room and start painting/decorating. Cleaning DS's room is slow work. I can only clean so much before my hips/back demand a break! This kid has way to many toys!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good morning girls!!!!

Hope ya had a nice weekend...baby m is a blue berry this week!! Yay growbaby grow!! Lol


----------



## themarshas

Congrats Amy! 

Hope you all had great weekends. I'm still trying to recover from this head cold which has become a chest cold. Urgh. We had a great weekend though. Spent the whole time on the lake. Got some boating in. And hung out in the sun while watching other people ski, tube, and play volleyball. Then we watched fireworks. I'm tired today and looking forward to Wednesday off even though a long weekend would have been nicer. It was nice to see everyone too- pretty much the last time before Cameron makes his appearance! Lauren- soooo sooon! A friend had her baby last night- 5 weeks early but healthy and almost 6lbs. Another 3 announced over the weekend. I must be getting to that age where everyone is having kids. Most of the people I know who are preggo are 2-3 years older though. 

I've been having a lot of like cramp feelings but I don't know if they mean something or if it's because he's so big that when he moves it makes me uncomfortable... guess time will tell. All I know is that he is a wiggly baby and everyone around me is getting anxious and keeps asking how I feel. blah!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL- Everyone keeps asking me how I feel too ;) Hot and pregnant is my preferred response, but they usually get a "fine".


----------



## keepthefaithx

Some of you are so close to popping so crazy!! Cant wait to see pupo baby pics!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz when did you last post a pump pic?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woohooo it's my birthday eve!!!:happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Woo Hoo Emma! Did you say this was your 30th? Do you have any plans? DH is working correct?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh it is! People have been asking if it bothers me turning 30 but i say ive got everything i want in life so why should i be bothered! Obviously i would love another baby (and maybe a million £'s!) but i'm pretty happy with what i've got so far!

My folks had a family party for me on sat which was fab and dh has got 2moro off now :happydance: so we're gonna do something fun with ds then have a meal with the family!


----------



## keepthefaithx

emmma yay!!!!!!! happy birthday eve hunni!!!!

i hope u have a great one, how are you feeling?


----------



## themarshas

Yay! Happy Birthday Eve Emma!

I'll post a bump pic soon- maybe tonight. I don't have any recent ones on my phone or work computer. I keep gaining weight but none of my measurements get much bigger... I think it's all the water that is being stored in my feet and legs. That's my excuse and I'm sticking with it...


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yeh it is! People have been asking if it bothers me turning 30 but i say ive got everything i want in life so why should i be bothered! Obviously i would love another baby (and maybe a million £'s!) but i'm pretty happy with what i've got so far!
> 
> My folks had a family party for me on sat which was fab and dh has got 2moro off now :happydance: so we're gonna do something fun with ds then have a meal with the family!

Well I'll be joining you in December! It kind of bothers me a little, but then I am like F*** it! I am still young!


----------



## Twinkie210

DH actually said something the other day about baby #3... I think I have converted him! I just politely said, "We don't need to discuss that now, lets focus on getting baby #2 here healthy", but on the inside I was doing a happy dance, LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea liz we need one asap!

stace more babies yay!!!! lol maybe 3rd will be a girl for ya :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

every food makes me gag.. what did you guys eat in the beggining that was okay with your stomach? ive been eatting bread, pasta with butter, chicken tenders, pretzels, tortilla chips or potatoes, everything else grosses me out!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- if we have #3 it will probably be another boy, but that is ok with me ;)

I ate a lot of popcicles and potato chips seemed to help my quesiness (I think salt helps, although be careful not to overdue it!) Carbs in general seemed to be easier on the stomach.

I had several weeks where I had to avoid dairy all together, it turned sour in my stomach!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I may make mashed potatoes tonight. I just had a piece of toast w butter, as soon i was done i threw that up too....ughh i guess it gets worse then better... Which is fine, just want baby m to be happy and strong, i know people say its not good to barf all the time, but i am hesitant on taking meds bc i dont want anything bad to happen..idk..im kinda freaking on taking meds..


----------



## keepthefaithx

The 1st 2 times i was preggo i never felt like this. I got waves of nausea and threw up a couple times but i really truly feel pregnant this time..


----------



## themarshas

I ate alot of saltines, Animal Crackers, apple sauce, and cheerios... and avoided salad because I couldn't even think about it without being grossed out.


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea im guna buy saltines. i have rits but they are even making me nauseaous now...ooo boy! yea i want nothing to do with salads yucky!


----------



## keepthefaithx

the girl AEM that was in our group a LONG time ago when we first started just had her baby, i just saw in one of the forums..aw


----------



## jessy1101

Happ bday eve Emma!! Im eating an ice cream drumstick in ur honor lolol

Stace awsome news on baybay 3! I wouldnt b suprised if u do get team pink!

Leese i was sick on anything nO mather what gahhh

We were sooo busy this weekend with swimming and hanging with friends. Cant believe back to work tomorrow boooo


----------



## lauren10

Happy birthday tomorrow Emma!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

How was everyone's Monday?

Stace that's sssoooo awesome ur subliminal mesages have H talking #3! Goof job :)

Emm happy bday Eve my love! Hope ur 30th is the best ever :hugs:
Awesome news on AEM!!! Wow! Anyone following Collie? She ws the same as Lauren I think?
Jess hunni sounds like a great weekend! Good stuff babe :) boo back to work I know!
Lisa sounds exactly like my entire menu for the first tri...carbs carbs & uuummm carbs! Lol just go with it sweetie! Congrats to baby M on the beautiful bluebbery :) Whens the next appt?
Liz we def need a new bump pic! I'm witha ya on the weight its all water & all in my feet too! Lol jk my belly has totally popped I feel like! Swelling aint helping but we'll see at my dr's appt wend...haven't weighed myself since my last check up when I did 4weeks no gain! Woohoo!
Lauren how feeling sweetie? same here on the blood cord banking..m.gonna call tmmr but I think I might be too late anyways!
Kim sweetie any smiley?
Rach still spotting?
FX & dust u guys xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## babydust818

Happy Birthday Emma! Hope you have a great day. :cake:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Happy bday em!!!!!!!!! Hope u have a great day xoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy 30th Emma!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Looks like I am going to be super busy at work today :( So I will try to catch up when I can. Imagine that, they want me to actually work all day for my paycheck! The nerve! :)


----------



## jkb11

Happy birthday em!!!!!!! <3

Sorry I have been Mia again. I was just working and picked up yesterday too. But I'm here:) still no smiley for me and I'm cd 19. I'm really concerned about my egg quality..... And questioning if I should just stop bding so I don't place myself at a higher risk of mc. What do you girls suggest? 

Lisa- I'm happy to hear you have been so nauseous ;) grow lil baby!!!
Rach- how are ya girlie? Xoxo
Stace- don't work to hard!
Lauren- any luck jump starting those contractions?:) I suggest walking and have your man play with your nippies (it releases hormones that cause the labor to start) :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim, i would just bd it out. there is a chance you just missed the surge when you were testing....fxd for you!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my manager just irritated the shit out of me..ehh i cant wait to not work here anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy 30th dearest Emma!!! Here's to having a year of all your hopes and dreams coming true! Sending u tons of positive vibes sweety.

Back to damn work today grrrrrrrrrrrr. Plus it's absolutly gorgeous outside!! We going to see LMFAO at the bluesfest here in ottawa on thursday night and i freakin cant wait!!!

Leese take the pills!! LOL

Rach spotting?? Anything?? Deets??

Kim hmmmm...i'm not sure if it does comprise the quality of the egg or not..like i said before i really think it's cuz of the weird cycle from last time. Do u have an app with ur dr soon?? Could be good to see if there is anything u can get checked out while ur playing the waiting game..

Lisette r u as brokenhearted as i am to being back to the grind??

stace working for u paycheck??!! The nerve of those people!! LOL


----------



## Krippy

Happy 30th Birthday Emma! Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## themarshas

Took this photo last wednesday at 36 weeks, and the nursery ones last night... Still a few things to get- like a hamper and storage baskets. We have a crib matress but it's sitting at my mom's so just got to pick it up. We put the car seat in the car last night- which takes up a ton of room btw (and we have a Jeep Grand Cherokee). Full Term Tomorrow Eeeek!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







428808_776229128791_946756156_n.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 11









552436_776228954141_749633861_n.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 13









482952_776228999051_1992167233_n.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Liz u look fantastic and the room looks amazing!!! Betcha cant wait for baby Cameron huh?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz ur so tiny omg!!! So cutee love camerons room!!

I guna give it another couple days jess and see!! Ahhhh

hows little charlie girl doing???


----------



## themarshas

Thanks! I'm so glad that we finally have furniture! I wish the curtains matched a bit better and I need to find long skinny baskets to fit in the changing table but I'm glad it's almost done. Dh's step mom made all the bedding which she hasn't given us yet so it still looks a bit bare. I'm ready for little man! and DH is even more anxious haha. Occasionally he just randomly goes "there's only 25 days until D-day you know"... like I don't know silly man. But honestly I'm just happy that overall I'm still pretty comfortable and not a miserable blimp.... that might change given another 3 weeks though! And I definetly feel huge! It'll be weird being able to see my feet (and other locations) again.


----------



## themarshas

No I was tiny... now... not so much! :haha: But I shouldn't complain I'm still very little in the world of pregnant people and no one can believe I'm due in 3 weeks so I should be happy. However, I keep gaining weight like crazy. I'm pretty sure I'm going to be up like 3 lbs from last week which is weird because I really don't eat anymore or worse than I ever have. It's just all sticking I guess. I'm looking forward to my face and feet being skinny again. I've only noticed my face getting fatter in the last week or so but I don't like it.
 



Attached Files:







pre.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3









DSCN5029.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessy1101

It's a gorgeous baby bump trust me. As for the weight gain very possible it's simply water retention. Which is the best kind cuz u pretty much loose all of it after giving birth so no biggy.

Lisa i'm going good and Charlie has now transformed into a professionnal footballer LOL. She kicks like a demented lil baby all the time LOLOL.


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap in the 2nd week of my vacation time my due date will be in the double digits!! Shizz it's going by fast..


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww go charlie ..little soccer player!

leo had a dream lastnight that we are having a girl..hes like it would be cute to have a little girl..it was so cute he said that lol

and we have a new name on the table for a girl

Alexandria Rose

dh is obsessed lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Cant wait to get to some sun tmaro!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG Liz! I know you feel huge, but you are SO tiny! I am guessing a nice 7lb baby for you ;)

I love the room too! It looks so pulled together and organized. There is no room in my house that looks like this (except maybe the bathrooms we just remodeled).

I can not wait to start decorating little dude's room. We are going neutral on the wall so I am hoping I can get enough color in the other furniture and decorations that it will look like a boy's room. We shall see!


----------



## Sweetz33

Well ladies....I finally got my :bfp:!!!! July 1st I saw those beautiful 2 lines!!! :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay sweetz congrats!


----------



## themarshas

Yay! Congrats!

Jessy- it seriously flies by doesn't it?


----------



## themarshas

And there's never been a baby under 7.5lbs in my family. So, I'm hoping our little man isn't too much bigger than that! He's on track to be 7.5lbs as of last week.


----------



## jessy1101

Sweetz33 said:


> Well ladies....I finally got my :bfp:!!!! July 1st I saw those beautiful 2 lines!!! :happydance:

Congrats Sweetz!!! That's awsome news :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## keepthefaithx

3 more hours til freedom! hahahah fourth of july woohoooO!! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess we need a topic of the day lets get this thread rockin like old times..lol


----------



## lauren10

Hi guys, no sign of baby yet! I cleaned all morning then went grocery shopping, I'm beat!! 
I'm going for an hour and half massage tonight, yay!! Dr tomorrow. If Ryan turned again I'm going to try to get him to give me a c section tomorrow, lol

Congrats sweetz!! Great news. 

Liz you look awesome, and love the room. Definitely so much of the weight is just fluid and tissues. I lost 20lbs in the first week after DD! 

I'll update y'all after my appt tomorrow. I'm fasting tonight after midnight and everything, just in case!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay lauren! Thats so awsome, shes almost here!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow it's soooo close to being time Lauren! Cray cray :)


----------



## crystalclaro

:hi::hi::hi::hi:Happy Birthday Emma :) 
congrats on the 2 new BFP's 
Hang in there Rach!!!! your doing great at being positive and patient :) I think the more positive you are the better for you and the baby when it happens :) 
Lauren OMG you must be so excited!!!
hello everyone else , I'm jealous of all the pool time you girls are getting !!!!

Had my 20 week ultrasound today and baby is still a boy .. woohooo...
but he must be planning on being on the football team with Charlie !!! 
some not so good news/weird news... the doc think I may have caught measles 
( german measles) they are sending me for blood work to see. I'm so freaking itchy and tired and grumpy !!! I took benedryl and it just made me barf so all I have been eating for the last 4 days is ensure!!! 
when i eat solid food my stomach is in so much pain and I just throw it up like an hr later. They gave me some laxative to help move things along but it caused a sever reaction, pain, cramps, blacked out, threw up. After I was done throwing up there was a puddle on the floor and thought my water broke from such sever cramping , but the Er doc checked and turned out I just peed my self . lol I have never been happier to find out i pissed my pants!! lol my obgyn has ordered me to stay away from people at all costs!! :( because my immune system is going crazy right now. I think I was exposed to something when I was in Edmonton ( its crowder there)


----------



## themarshas

Eeek Measles?! I know nothing about them but it doesn't sound fun and neither do any of your symptoms! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jessy1101

Ouchh Crystal that sucks! Is is very dangerous for the baby??? Can they give u anything so u can keep ur food down?? I feel for u sweety..


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Ouchh Crystal that sucks! Is is very dangerous for the baby??? Can they give u anything so u can keep ur food down?? I feel for u sweety..

well they said if it is measles then right now is the best time to get it because the baby is already formed and I'm not close to delivery. nausea is from the benedryl and the other issue...

the food issue is another issue altogether :( my digestive system is not working properly so the food is just sitting around in my stomach and getting too full and fermenting in there sort of so if I eat anything it wont fit and I throwup , and the laxatives are to harsh . I think they are going to try reglan it helps your stomach recognize that there is food in your tummy and then your stomach will move the food through. I was on it for months with my son and after it made me soooo sleepy :( they did a test after he was born and said 65% of my stomach was not working and I would have to take reglan forever but after maybe a year it went back to normal and now with this pregnancy it's acting up again. It all has to do with my autoimmune problems, my immune system goes overboard and will attack any random system or body part in my own body, the only way to calm the immune system is with steroids and to suppress the immune system and I don't want to go down that road because at times my body behaves normal for a year or so at a time . I like being normal :)


----------



## crystalclaro

themarshas said:


> Eeek Measles?! I know nothing about them but it doesn't sound fun and neither do any of your symptoms! Hope you feel better soon!

thanks :) I'm just sooo hungry!!! and for the itch I have just been laying here naked on my bed so nothing rubs the spots!! lol


----------



## crystalclaro

themarshas said:


> Eeek Measles?! I know nothing about them but it doesn't sound fun and neither do any of your symptoms! Hope you feel better soon!

your belly is so cute by the way :) I wanted to paint my belly today to announce it's a boy but I just look bloated !! not so attractive .....


----------



## keepthefaithx

oooh no crystal measels!

i really hope u get better :( im happy ur at a stage in ur pgncy that baby is okay!

hope u get better soon!

how is everyone?? rach, kim, everyone?!

dh is like wow u look preg already..OMG my belly i feel is huge, its so weird..unless im just bugging out...lol


----------



## Sweetz33

Eek! Measles! Hope it clears up soon Crystal!


----------



## keepthefaithx

liz does have a really cute belly!!


----------



## jkb11

Just a quick update....kinda bummed don't want to be a downer. Cd 19 still neg opk. I'm pretty sure I didn't miss it as I have been testing 2x a day with smiley and a cheapie. I have an dr appt July 23rd. 
Hope everybody is doing well. Love ya girls.


----------



## lauren10

Oh crystal that's terrible! I hope things get better soon :(

Kimberly what do you think is going on? :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Grge bump Liz!

Aw crystal i had german measles as a kid and it was awful, poor you :hugs:

Lauren what the heck are you doing up at this time?! You in labour? :haha:


----------



## lauren10

I wish Emma! I get up to pee then can't get back to sleep! Ah!

Big day today! Dr at 9;30, we go to stake out the new lot at noon, then a lunch date with hubby! Ah, I love not working!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emma i thought the same thing w lauren lol ahh hopefully soon!!


Happy 4th of july everyone!!!


----------



## Krippy

Happy 4th of July my US hunnies! :) Hope you have a great holiday and have a place to cool off!

Hope you feel better soon Crystal and the measles aren't too serious! 

Congrats Sweets!

Love the pics of the Cameron's room Liz! What a great idea to have a futon in the room...I am thinking you are going to have many nights sleeping on that wonderful invention! You look gorgeous too...I wouldn't worry about all the water retention it will disappear in no time!

Awww Kim...You aren't a downer hun! We are here for you darling! I hope you see that smiley soon...Thinking of you and sending you hugs!

Hope you are having a great appt Lauren...Maybe you are having a baby right now!? If not I hope you have a wonderful day off getting errands done! :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, here's the report...Head down, engaged, 2cm dilated, 50% effaced. Gave me a sweep and thinks def within a week. I'm the same as last time at 39 weeks and I went on my due date. Ahhhh!!!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh Lauren! So exciting! Glad Ryan cooperated and stayed put!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren soooo happy for u that lil Ryan stayed in position like a good girl and it's practicly a go!

Kim u are in no way being a debbie downer. We are here for u no mather what hunny bunny. And feel free to talk about anything cycle wise or body wise on here.

Happy 4th of july to all my US hunnies!! Why is it that one of the things to do to comemorate it is to have some type of eating contest??? I know u have that hot dog thinggy at Conney Island...we dont have stuff like that here do we???

Soooo my lil Charlie has now become a professionnel footballer player...as the best motherfucking kicker in the whole damn league LOLOL. She kicks almost 200 times a day during the whole day and is completly conked out when i go to bed. I believe i now have the devil's child growing inside me LOLOL. She does not in any way shape or form listen to mommy when mommy begs her to stop crazily doing the stamped on mommy's uterus..and i the whole bottom inside part of my vagina is killin me gahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jessy1101

Also to follow my fabulous ticker's description i have not exactly progressed to manical screaming..yet...


----------



## Rainbowbeany

Hey LADIIIIEESS,

Havent been here in a while and I see there are 2 new BFP's. Congrats!!!!

Hi to Amy, hope your quickie BFP will bring lots of baby dust to this forum.

Liz you look AmAzInG and the room is so cute.

Lauren cant wait to see that Lil cutie pie of your.

Leese OMG its going so fast; soon out of your 1st trimester

Rach and Kim how are you holding up; anything new in you cycles?!

Had an app with obgyn yesterday (the one that did the lap) she prescribed another 3 months of clomid and since I have no issues whatsoever she's not concerned with doing it 6 months straight AND she told me whenever I get preg to straight up call her cause she wants to be my obgyn and follow through the pregnancy--> the clomid is basically to keep me going until august 3rd which is my first app at the reproductive center of McGill where we are going to start IUI and IVF....OMG so excited! Nervous, curious, excited and fearful....its a whole lotta emotions. Never thought it would have to come down to it but at this point anything that can get me knocked up is fine with us :D.

Hope everyone had a nice Canada day and 4th of July; This w-end was a booze filled one with lotsa chips and fast food and party= took the edge off a bit...but added some weight!lol


----------



## jessy1101

It's so quiet here today...where is everyone????? Helloooo???


----------



## babydust818

Happy 4th of July my American friends!!

Here is a pic of my CUTE twin nieces!!
 



Attached Files:







twins.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Rach they r adorable!!


----------



## lauren10

that's awesome Mel!! They're taking great care of you!

Rach the twins are cuties!!

Happy 4th of July! I like being an American living in Canada because I can celebrate ALL the holidays :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,

Sorry I've been MIA all day, cray cray for me... Dentist first thing with tooth pulled...extreme pain, vomitting & stitches :( then to my u/s & dr's appt! Little Melina is doing great thank God...measuring 10days ahead! 

Happy 4th of July to all my american PUPO's!

Lauren awesome update on lil Ryan! Such a good girl already ;)

Rach adorbale nieces :)

Hope everyone is doing great, almost Friday tmmr! Phew


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies! I can't take a day off because I miss so much!

Crystal- sorry about the measles! That stinks! I hope you are feeling better and your little man is doing OK!

Lauren- yeah for ryan soon! My friend is being induced on Monday. I can't wait for two little babies, lots of pictures I hope!

Rach- cute pic of the girls!

Mel- glad you got 3 more months of clomid and that your Dr. wants to keep you on the whole pregnancy!

Jessy- sorry Charlie doesn't listen to you, but get used to it, LOL. But you have to admit the crazy kicking is so reassuring! Little dude was extra quiet this morning (which is not like him) so I decided once I got to work I would start counting kicks to make sure he is moving enough, well when I sat down he gave me like 5 big kicks in a row! He is a little quieter now, I guess he is just having a lazy day ;)

Kim- sorry for no positive OPK. But Dr. appt soon. I really hope you can convince him to give you a prescription for clomid and maybe provera. I know you said your insurance won't cover it right now, but for sanity sake maybe you can pay out of pocket. Feel free to rant, whine, obsess, whatever you need to do. We are here for you!

Congrats to our two new BFPs! (I know I caught one earlier). I hope it brings this tread some more luck!

AFM- not much to report... I cleaned DS's room yesterday (oh dear Lord that was awful too!), so we are just about ready to empty little dude's room and start decorating! Oh and our dresser is in, so we should be able to pick it up this weekend! yeah!


----------



## jessy1101

Damnit i'm having the worse thursday ever. DH has had an extreme cold since sunday and now low and behold when i woke up this morning i felt like complete shit. Sore troath, stuffed nose all around ickyness. And i cant take a fucking thing damnit gahhhh...i'm sitting in front of my computer at work and it's just horrible booo..

Ohh no Lisette what happend exactly?? R u feeling better this morning??

Stace i get that sometimes...she usualy kicks like a demented baby when i'm sitting down at work in the morning and then sometimes she's so quiet i'm like whaa?? Then the kicking starts and it's all good LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

ughh jess you always get sick poor girl!!!

hope u feel better!!

hope ur doing okay crystal!

rach they are adorable awwww!!!!

mel, missed ya girl, glad you have a game plan it will def happen this year!!!!!! i got a little while before 1st tri over..lolo hopefully it flys

yay lauren soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese trust me it sucks!! Althought i havent had a bad cold in a few months..this is payback LOL. Summer colds are always the worse since it's hot and u feel like crap. Imma vicks the crap outta myself tonight trust me.

How u doing??Feelin any better?


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol vicks is good!!! hope it goes away soon

i still feel the same. trying to hang in, i cant believe 8 weeks so..it is kinda going quick no?? a month from this weekend 2nd tri! 2 weeks til my scan


----------



## jessy1101

I know the feelin it's almost as if i blinked and all of a sudden became 22 weeks pregnant..very cray cray..when i come back from my vacation i'll be going into freakin 3rd trimester...

How was everyone 's 4th of july yesterday? Anything special?


----------



## keepthefaithx

a bunch of people are getting like suspicious they are wondering y i am taking a bizzillion trips to br, 2 girls told me im "glowing" lol i feel like i look hideous idk what they see..lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> a bunch of people are getting like suspicious they are wondering y i am taking a bizzillion trips to br, 2 girls told me im "glowing" lol i feel like i look hideous idk what they see..lol

Pfff silly Leese i highly doubt u look hideous hunny. I guess ur waiting until ur 12 weeks to tell people right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea some people know. close family & friends...

but after my 12 week scan, i will tell everyone!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> yea some people know. close family & friends...
> 
> but after my 12 week scan, i will tell everyone!!!

That's what i did too. Only a select few knew before my 12 weeks which was close friends and our parents.

I had also told my boss at work right from the begining cuz we have special time off specificly for dr's app for pregnancy and etc. Sooo he kinda would of found out right away if not huh?


----------



## keepthefaithx

true yea. ive been late to work a bunch of times for this preg already...

now i dont need to be late again til 7/19 my aunt is actually the assistant manager, she knows..lol i didnt tell the other manager! shes clueless and old anyways..ugh so annoying lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- colds suck! When I was pregnant with DS, I could take plain old Sudafed (nothing with any of the letters behind it). You could call your Dr. to ask. That and a saline nasal spray for my stuffy nose and tylenol for a sore throat. 

We had no big plans, we went to my Mom's for a BBQ, that was it. We didn't even go to see any fireworks displays, because it was so hot and we all just wanted to go to bed, LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

after my fil i went to my friends they did fireworks in the front of the house..so pretty love them!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- a couple of the girls in my office guessed at like 6 weeks because I was eating dry toast for breakfast ;) both of the ladies that sit next to me actually asked me, which I think is ballsy, well one just asked why I was eating my toast plain, so I fessed up. Oh and my boss told one lady, because he thought she knew. I made them all swear to keep their mouths shut until after my scan where we saw a heartbeat. Then the rest found out. I wanted to wait until 12 weeks, but everyone had started guessing by then, plus I looked like a bloated cow by then and it was obvious to most people that I was pregnant.


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- I've had my cold for a week and a half and it's just letting up. But I haven't taken anything for it. It was honestly less annoying when it was a head cold, about 3 days ago it turned into a chest cold which is way more annoying. Baby doesn't like it when I cough. 

We had a picnic on the lake and then went a local baseball game with some family. We had a pretty crazy storm go through last night so that killed the firework plans but we'd already watched some on Sunday night anyway.


----------



## keepthefaithx

im telling you my belly is SOOOOO bloated i should post a pic of my belly hahah i was guna wait til 9 weeks. but it already looks like 12 weeks. hahhaha


----------



## jessy1101

LOL i have such a tinny bump it's funny.

I've started looking into going for pregnancy massages. Our insurance covers up to 500$ so that's kinda nice huh? It's 500$ for me and 500$ for DH for any kind of massage.


----------



## keepthefaithx

my belly now looks like jesses...hahhaha


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess thats AWSOMEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Twinkie210

A massage sound so freaking awesome right now! and I am normally not a fan ;) I am super jealous now.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Massage does sound great. My shoulders are always tense


----------



## jessy1101

Soooo in latest news Vicks is a gigantic no no due to the menthol and shizz in there and supose to be extremely harmfull to the baby. So i wont be taking that. They gave me the most discusting salt water nasal spray that burns like a bitch ewwwwwww


----------



## keepthefaithx

ewwwww saltwater spray yucky lol

what do you have like a sinus infection or a bad cold?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I got worried bc i didnt feel as nauseous as usual for an hour, and it just hit me again...lol

first tri please fly by!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

When they show you the fruits like baby sizes does that mean at the end of the week they look that way? Curious lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> ewwwww saltwater spray yucky lol
> 
> what do you have like a sinus infection or a bad cold?

No just a sore throat and a really stuffy runny nose.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thats the worst especially in nasty heat


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am like no patience at work everything and everything is irritating me! i cant wait to quit lol

so guys me and dh are like 98 percent sure we are getting a condo!!!!! we are going this weekend to put in offer and etc, but the lady is very sure we will get it!! i am so excited 3 bedroom 2 bath & wood flooring, not thrilled about the school district but my sil said we can use her address and send kids to school town over if we stay there a while....i cant wait to leave my apt so excited hope it goes thru!


----------



## jessy1101

That's awsome news Lisa i hope u guys get it for sure!! Pics!


----------



## keepthefaithx

its between 2..but im pretty sure it will be this one- the other one i cant get to the site must be something wrong w it..
 



Attached Files:







CONDO.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 4









CONDO2.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 4









CONDO3.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## keepthefaithx

more..
 



Attached Files:







CONDO4.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 4









CONDO5.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 4









CONDO6.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5









CONDO7.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 4









CONDO8.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepthefaithx

and more..lol
 



Attached Files:







CONDO10.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 3









CONDO9.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## keepthefaithx

what ya guys think :)


----------



## themarshas

Ooo Pretty. I love house hunting--- well, when other people are doing it--- I hatttteeeee moving!


----------



## keepthefaithx

For some reasons they dont have bathroom pics..the bathrooms are nice too idk why they dont put.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

It just needs some touch up work really and that yellow wall has to go ...lol


----------



## jessy1101

It looks great! Touch ups and paint are totaly no biggie.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea its like relly cozy, hope we get it :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

the other one is a little more "new" ...well see tho!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Moving def sucks. But at least ill have an excuse not to lift anything....lmao

it is annoying tho, but we cant wait to get out of this apartment. They keep raising the rent its redick.


----------



## MrsMoo72

House looks lovely Leese! I'm imagining Cookie & a little toddler girl running round in the garden :thumbup:


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap i was just checking out another thread on here and there was a serious cat fight going on ouffff. A girl posted a 6 month baby vid and one of the girl s took it pretty hard.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg where jess...lol


----------



## jessy1101

The lucky thread under the TTC after a loss.

I felt really bad for the girl that was hurt cuz of the vid...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh, we're so lucky to have such a good group - love you guys! :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Agreed love every single one of my coo coo for coco puff chicas!!


----------



## Krippy

Love the look of the possible new place Leese! Hope the appt goes well and you get the place you want! :)

I just saw that cat fight too...I don't know why but I can't keep myself away from that drama. Especially when it doesn't involve me lol! I am so glad we have such a wonderful, kind group! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

O god how stupid !!!!!

I feel like stopping by and being like u guys are wack get over it! Lmao wtf!

Our group is the best we never fight :)


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> O god how stupid !!!!!
> 
> I feel like stopping by and being like u guys are wack get over it! Lmao wtf!
> 
> Our group is the best we never fight :)

your posts are making me crave blueberries!!!! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol thanks for the laughs tonight! I love all u girls soo much too :hugs:

Jess baby I'm sorry ur sick hunny pie...totally sucks I know! Hang in there, just sleep a lot to get strong & have H take care of u :)

Leese place looks awesome! WOW! Congrats sweetie!

Crystal how u feeling girl?

Emm I miss ya! How was the bday weekend?xo

Kris ur LO still kicking lots for momma? 

Today was a much less painful day thank God...well work & boss wise total nasty but that's ok cuz I've made a mental decision...I'm working till the end of this month & then calling in the hospital for a note on siatic nerve pain! Sorry can't stand let alone drive in an hour away! Tears & all! Done! No more work for me!!! Seriously its a hazard to my health & the safety of those around me! I'm gonna have to go postal! Oh & my replacement starts monday! I'm expected to train a guy who's in his mid 50's..been home out of the workforce for 3yrs & never did a similar position & doesn't know any of our systems!?!?! Guys picture the teacher on the Wonder Years...coke bottle glasses & all!!! He sat with me for 15min & blinked furiously & stuttered "uumm uumm I hope ill be able to get through it all"!!!! Eerrr yea 6weeks with him? NO WAY!!! Anyhoo vent over, here are my 28 & 32 weeks pics! In my defense & small joy in life I've somehow only gained 2lbs over 9weeks yet baby is measuring almost 2weeks big! Very pleased :)


----------



## lauren10

Lisa that place looks great! Hope you get it. I think Cookie will like it too. :)

Lisette you look fab!!!! 

Jessy feel better sweety. Sleep with a humidifier in your face if you're not already. It helps you breathe at night. 

I keep losing plug and it's getting bloody!! 

Rach I'm sorry about your eye...geesh! Did you get some meds?

And to everyone else - weekend is almost here!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey lauren :wave: I was just gonna say heeeyyyy where the heck is she today! LOL...exciting news on the plug! how you feeling in general? any sleep happening at nights?

Rach whats wrong with your eye sweetie? Sorry I must have missed that in my attempt at catch up bnb today!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls. You didn't miss it Lisette. I had posted about it on facebook. You look awesome! You're getting so close to delivery. I didn't even realize! I am sooo excited!

Lauren omgoshhhhh them new pics of Ellie are sooo cute! LOL. She is a doll. So are you having Ryan next week sometime, like for sure?

Lisa the house loooks beautiful!!! I hope it all works out.

Sorry i haven't really caught up. Been busy with work. I have pinkeye and my stupid **** of a boss never sent me home today! I went to prove to her that i had it and i wasn't calling in because i was 'hungover' from 4th of July. Yeah... she threw a fit and made me stay. I fucking hope she catches it. I just wanna beat her in the face :grr:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys hope i get place too..

Crystal..lol i actually had blueberrys a couple days ago and my moms like isnt that the size of baby npw...lol..i havent wanted any fruits or veggies but they were delish!

Lisette u look great! Melina is coming very soon!!!!!! Ahhh

Lauren soon soon omg!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Good for you Lis! There are times in life to go with the flow and then they are times that you need to take control of the situation! Take control for your mental and physical health! Sorry it has been so stressful though....no one deserves that.

Lauren...I had my bloody show and then I went into labour immediately, I hope that is what is happening to you! Thinking of you lots! :)

Can't wait to see pics of your preggo belly Leese...So happy for you!

Sorry you had pinkeye Rach...That really blows and your boss what a bitch on top of that! Yaaaah life hey? Hugs hun! :)

Hope everyone has a sunny day! we are headed to the beach today! Feeling lots of great movement by my bubs and it makes me smile everyday! Love to you all!


----------



## lauren10

thanks i hope it's soon too!! more plug today, so some is still in there I guess. I predict it will be this weekend!! 

Here was my bump pic from yesterday, 39 weeks. Last one maybe??!! 

have fun at the beach Kris!
 



Attached Files:







39w.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren and Lisette you guys are freakin hotties!!

Rach what a fucking bitch!! Cant u call human ressources?? That'S definetly against employee protocole...what is wrong with people sometimes?????? Hope u feel better hunny!

Leese it's funny i just seem to stay away from whatever fruit Charlie has become that week,....i think i do it subcontiently tho LOLOL.

TFGIFF to all! Still sick and dribbling all over the place. Last night was horrible i was so stuffy then leaky i started crying sooo much and naturaly that was a huge no no. I could hardly breath due to the teary stuffyness lololol DH was like ok tell me what to do..i dont know what to do to make u feel better...do u want me to hold u? LOLOL he's a sweety.


----------



## Krippy

Lauren and Lis...you both look absolutely gorgeous! 

Sorry you are sick Jess! I feel for you girl! But your DH...what a sweetheart!


----------



## jkb11

You gals look great! Lauren hope all goes well and I can't believe lil Ryan will be here so soon!!! Jess hope your felling better babe! And rach you too! Icky pink eye- go away ! Cd 22 today - opk still neg oh well. Going to dr on 23rd. Hope he A successful plan.


----------



## keepthefaithx

My other best friend juat announced shes pregnant..shes like a week behind me. My first thought was godforbid anything happens w baby m i will just die....shes happy and im happy for her it was an accident i hate that i think that way ..ahh neesd to stop!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> My other best friend juat announced shes pregnant..shes like a week behind me. My first thought was godforbid anything happens w baby m i will just die....shes happy and im happy for her it was an accident i hate that i think that way ..ahh neesd to stop!!

Sweety i feel that way every goddamn day since my SIL told us she was pregnant. If ever something we're to happen with Charlie i have no clue what i'd do.

So i definetly understand where ur coming from :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww Lisa, baby m is just fine and you and your bff will have sooooo much fun being pg together then having babies together, makes it more special xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

I don't mean that it's not super special anyway but it's fab having someone close going thru it as well xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

And it sounds bitchy and selfish but its like jeez cant it be about me right now...u know? She juat got engaged. And ive celebrated all my friends babys them being pg etc.. its like annoying..


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know hunny, we deserve a bit of the limelight right? :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> I know hunny, we deserve a bit of the limelight right? :hugs:

Pfff my nose is so red i look like fucking Rudolff the rednose reindeer...i do not like that kind of limelight LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Is there anything i can eat that will burn my tastebuds back to be able to fonction??? Anything??


----------



## themarshas

Lisette and Lauren you both look fab! 
Lauren- fingers crossed that Monday you'll be posting a new family photo!
Rach- she didn't send you home and you have pink eye?!? eww! Why would she risk getting it herself. Stupid people!
Lisa- I totally understand. I'd be not so excited if one of my friends was sharing the spotlight after all the struggle but it's still nice to have someone to relate to and share this time with. My sister has been a great help and guide since she had a little one only a few months ago.
Jessy- The cold does get better! Honestly the chest cold part is worse than the nasal drip crap. Hopefully you can rid yourself of it before it moves locations. It's now been 12 days and I still have a bit of a cough. Urgh. At least your DH is a sweetheart about it. My DH is the same way- he cannot handle when I'm hurt or ill. I still don't know how he's going to deal with me in labor... 

Hope you all have great weekends and have something exciting planned. I'm headed to the Hot Air Balloon Festival right after work and tomorrow we are hosting the monthly family dinner for DH's family. Sunday will probably be a beach day! Yay! Dh is going grocery shopping tonight... we have no food so I'm pretty excited that I get to go to the balloon fest and he gets to shop for the groceries haha. And last night he cleaned our shower... being preggo has some serious perks!


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Liz i guess it just sucks cuz i keep leaking everywhere and cant taste a damn thing. Tylenol doesnt really do much at all...and i cant take anything else sooooo ya i guess i'm being a big baby. But that's ok we're entitled to some days like that right?

Pfff i had tons of plans for this weekend but i think it's going on the back burner since i feel like crap and pretty much get exausted by just walking for 5 minutes LOL. I dont want to eat out cuz i cant taste anything and then i'm cold and then hot and gahhh.

Does everybody else have fab plans that i can be totaly jelly off???


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls. An outsider wud think like really get over it but u girls understand. When u fight for sumthing so long and this really may be it. Ur best friends get pref on accident and is due a week after u...it just seems unfait. I think its more godforbid anything happens i cudnt handle to b around her..

Just praying eerything is okay and asked god to not let me be so nerous about this..


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am goin to my fil now to go swimming then we are telling him bout baby m! :)

whats everyone doing??


----------



## lauren10

I just had a dream last night that we all had a carribean vacation planned together! Too funny. I wish!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Every time i see your posts Lauren i get all excited hehe!!!! And that would be awesome!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls good mornin'

:)


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Ugh i woke up this morning with barely being able to open my eye. It hurts SO bad. The doctor has me on antibiotic eye drops and told me to take IBprophen for the swelling. Well this morning my eye is the worst it has been. She told me if it gets worse to go and get it looked at. I guess my eye is a lot more swelled than ppl who have it. FML. Even when i blink it hurts. :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww rach im sorry, what are the name of the drops they gave you? just out of curiousity i work at an eye dr.

any news lauren!?

so i was throwing up at work today, and one of the girls went to go to the br she knocked. i came out and she was waiting there and like winked at me..i kinda just walked away..lol

ugh!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

its so hard to hide throwing up in an office of 20 girls...


----------



## babydust818

It's sulfacetamide sodium ophthalmic solution USP 10%

This is my eye. UGH
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## babydust818

Something else weird... I got AF a week ago. Had it for about 4 days. Went away 2 days and then all of a sudden i am spotting again?


----------



## jessy1101

Rach ouchhhh hunny that looks painfull. How long do u have to wait to get it rechecked? That AF stuff is weird..uve had normal cycles lately right? 

Lauren omgg that would b the best! How r u feelin? Anything sorta coming out of ur vagina yet? Lololol

Im just having a chill day gettin over this godforsaken cold. Im also drinkin hot chocolat mmhhmmm it just makes everything better


----------



## lauren10

Oh Rach honey, that's terrible. I'm sure it will be better soon with the drops. 

Nothing is coming out of my vag except more plug! Geez, it's the slowest plug loss in history. Come on baby!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Rach my ds has had conjunctivitis a few times an it takes about a week to clear up. The first time he ha it I used the drops on him & they seemed to make it worse. It cleared up quicker when I stopped using them....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Thanks for all the bump love :hugs:

Rach hunni I'm soo sorry to see ur in pain this way :cry: hang in there doll! Hope the meds kick in for ya ASAP :hugs:

Lauren ur lil Ryan aint quite ready :) how u feeling sweetie?

Jess little bit better? Take it super slow hunni & let ur DH pamper u & Charlie!xxx

Emma whatcha up to girl? How long till ur Dr check up?

Lisa how did swimming & telling the fil go? Sorry to hear about the cray cray puling still but its an awesome sign too! I totally get how ur feeling with ur bff honey...honestly it makes no logical sense but I would feel the exact same way! Try & push all those negative thoughts out but know u can vent to us :hugs:

Kim what CD are u on sweetie? Still trying EOD?

Kris hope ur having a great beach weekend with H :)

Liz any signs of lil man getting ready? Are u off work soon too?

Crysatal hope ur feeling ok with the measeles?

AFM I'm having a nice chill weekend with H, happy to be off the antibiotics now & resting up for my training that starts Monday! Oh sweet baby Jesus! Lol - Happy news though, convinced H to go see Magic Mike with me tonight! Woot woot! Love ya girls xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

owww rach that stinks sorry hunni hopefully the drops work asap!

lis it went really good! they were super excited. 

i texted my dr today finally to ask him for something i can take.

he texted me zofran, i gotta call office monday and get an rx. kinda wishing he would have offered to call it in tonight or tmaro but i guess its fine.

i am so confused whether this is from being pregnant or the progesterone my m/s (all day sickness) or maybe both, who knows!

i think i have asked this in the passed....any of you that took progesterone how did you feel? did it amplify pregnancy symptoms??

xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

as far as my friend being preg, yea i need to get over it, and just know everything will be okay. just sucks bc i work w her..see her everday....i am off this week for vacay so its good ill get a week to take it in and talk myself into just being okay w it...


----------



## AmyB1978

Keepthefaith,

I also work in an Optometrist's office!:winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

i actually work with ophthalmologists!

i really dont like my job..lol i cant wait to not be there anymore!!

this morning i woke up nauseous but nothing crazy, i went in shower and got SO sick omg..lol


----------



## lauren10

Good morning girls! Baby is still in. Boo. I did have the best poo of the last 9 months, so hopefully that's a sign. We've been having sex and pushing pressure points and taking walks...ahhh!

How is everyone today?


----------



## themarshas

Good morning! Lauren I was hoping to come on and see that Little Ryan had made her arrival... but soon! 

AFM- Little man has made no real sign of progress. Although, I think he's getting lower because every movement is getting more painful. I've been having alot more twinges and cramps which just makes me ancy because I think he'll still be hanging out for a while longer.


----------



## jessy1101

Damnit Lauren everytime i see a new post by u i'm always super anxious cuz i think baby Ryan has finaly popped out. Good on sexing it up to try and speed things along...jesus what is taking that baybay so long???

Liz well more pressure lower is definetly good...maybe it wont take u another full 2 weeks?? Wehn is ur next dr visit?

Happy monday morning to all!! We painted Charlie's room all freakin weekend and are finished!! My husband was such a trooper it was...actualy pretty much a turn on LOL. Just need to paint the middle bass boards and put them up and we're done!! I'll be posting pics right after that for sure :)


----------



## themarshas

Can't wait to see Charlie's room! I have an appointment on Wednesday so maybe there will be more news after that


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Can't wait to see Charlie's room! I have an appointment on Wednesday so maybe there will be more news after that

It turned out perfect! The 2 shades of exotic purple we chose worked out fantastic thank god. I did have a moment of OMFG when we did the first few brush strokes cuz ur always scared it wont look good and ext u know? But as we kept going i was like ohhhh ya that's hot! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- boo for still being pregnant ;) I guess she just isn't ready to make her appearance!

Jessy- Yay for painting! I got a lot of cleaning done in Litttle Dude's room, now I am just waiting for DH to get the rest of his shit out of there and we can start the painting process! Ours will be kind of boring looking until it is decorated, because we are going neutral on the wall, but I think it will look the best with the bedding and hopefully it will keep us from having to repaint later :)

Lisa- Your morning sickness is probably a combination of pregnancy/extra progesterone. When I finally came off of the progesterone I felt a lot better. Zofran helped alot, but make sure you drink lots of water and eat lots of fiber with it, because it stopped me up royally!

AFM- I only got 1 hr of sleep since 1am. I could not freaking fall back asleep. It was rediculous! And I made the mistake of weighing myself this morning and I have gained 10lbs in 3 weeks! I am really hoping some of it is fluid. I am going to try to drink a ton of water this week! Also my belly is so big now I am starting to get out of breath and I my chest gets so tight. I think every internal organ is crammed up in my rib cage! I can't believe I have 2.5 more months or longer!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace i definetly think the heat isnt helping and could be causing swelling for sure! Plus it also adds water retention...which is just evil all together i think.

As for painting DH just got this huge boost and wanted to make a gorgeous girly room for his little girl...which if u ask me is the begining of him getting suckered in by his daughter LOL. I just know i'm going to be the mean parent out of the 2 LOL. There always has to been person huh?


----------



## jkb11

Morning girls:) hope everyone is doing well. Lauren-!!! Anytime now! Yay! Can't wait to see sweet Ryan's pics. 
Jess- glad the paint turned out beautiful. And I agree that is such a turn on to see dh preparing for baby to come:)


----------



## jessy1101

Ok ok question since i am a huge halloween freak and adore it with all my heart ive started looking at baby costumes.

Which one is the cutest?

Baby peacock, baby lion or baby tiger?


----------



## themarshas

Stace- I gained 3 lbs a week for a while which I think was just water weight. I'm happy to say my feet are looking much better now... I'm not sure what the change has been but I enjoy not having Ogre feet (as my DH so loving refers to them as). Last week I actually lost weight which I attribute to sweating excessively. Although I'm starving all the time so I'm sure I'll be back up when I go on Wed. 

Jessy- I'm totally going to be the mean parent. My DH has no ability to say no and would ridiculously spoil our child if I didn't say no. 

I feel kinda gross today. Mixture of nausea, diarrhea (sp? I can't spell today) and overall tiredness...


----------



## themarshas

OMG I love them all! Although the peacock is the most girlie I think.

and yes I'm going to stalk this site all day because I have no ambition to actually do work.

Speaking of which, I think Lisette asked about when I'd be done work and I'm actually planning on working until little man arrives. I don't get paid for my leave so if I'm going to be poor I'd rather be spending the time with my baby then by myself at home.


----------



## jessy1101

Ok i've also added 2 more lolol. Baby moo and baby snow man.





Liz u dont get paid leave at all? U mean before tho right? U get mat leave pay?


----------



## themarshas

I don't get any maternity leave pay. I get what I have in vacation time- I have 2 weeks saved, otherwise I am only eligible to take 12 weeks off unpaid.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> I don't get any maternity leave pay. I get what I have in vacation time- I have 2 weeks saved, otherwise I am only eligible to take 12 weeks off unpaid.

Do u get employement insurance that covers a certain period? I think they give 53% or something like that..


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz- That sucks that you don't get any paid maternity leave! I am lucky to get 70% for 6 weeks (unless my Dr. says I have to take off longer, then I have to see if the insurance company approves additional time). 

Jessy- Company's in the U.S. are not required to provide paid maternity leave or even short term disability (which is what I will be on). The only law is that they have to give you up to 12 weeks unpaid leave (which there are still requirement that the company has to meet to be covered under this law). That is one thing that stinks about the U.S. :(

I like the lion and the cow. DS was a lion when he was 2 and it was the cutest thing ever! I don't know what this baby will be, he will only be a month old, so probably not something too elaborate. DS was Tigger on his first Halloween and he was 6 months old.


----------



## themarshas

My company is pretty small and doesn't offer short term disability (would normally cover up to 65% for 6 weeks, after you use your vacation time) because we are a construction based company. If we had this insurance it would cause issues with the workers because they'd probably take advantage of it more than they should. Short Term is really easy to collect on so we'd have alot more injuries being claimed. Also, I'm one of 4 women and the only one to have a kid in recent history (and only one while employed here) so financially it doesn't make sense for the company to offer it. We looked into getting it on our own but it didn't make financial sense so we just started saving up in advance so we'd be able to afford me taking the time off. I'll have 6 weeks off (2 of which will be paid with my vayk time) and then the next 8 weeks I'll work 3-4 days a week instead of 5.


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh i understand i'm not familiar at all with US policies for that kind of leave. Basicly the only thing they cant do is refuse u for taking mat leave. Which would be fucking crazy i mean jesus...having to pop out ur baby one day and come into work the next????? Me no think so..


----------



## themarshas

Yup, basically your job is safe for 12 weeks but they don't have to pay you. Some companies do though. But really, you pay for Short Term Disability and then it pays it back to you when you decide to have a baby so in the end you're just paying yourself anyway...


----------



## jessy1101

I think y'all should move to canada...more specificly Quebec...more specificly on my street and we can all be housewives together LOL


----------



## babydust818

omg i have never saw a baby dressed as a peacock. that is kewttttt.


----------



## lauren10

peacock or snowman!!! 

it looks like my grand total weight gain will be 35 pounds, same as with DD. oh well, I lost it last time I can do it again! and i find all i'm doing the last couple weeks is eating!!

Stacie it was around your time that I started feeling immense and so uncomfortable and not imagining it going any longer, but then things eased up a bit...as I got used to my size...lol. 

US and Canada are very different with parental leave stuff. One of the perks of me moving here! but my job in Boston paid 4 months maternity full pay, which was pretty incredible...and they'd hold your job up to a year. so it just depends on the company!

I ate spicy food for lunch. what else can I do...I want Ryan to come out!!!!!!! if nothing else I'll bet the sweep weds will work. with DD I had a sweep on my due date and my water broke that night. here's hoping!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- I can't believe that you still haven't went into labor! Walking maybe? Maybe she is just comfy and doesn't want to leave ;) My cousin had a sweep done and it still took her like 5 days for her water to break!

Jessy- I would love to move down the street from you, but I don't think DH would go for that idea ;)

Well I think we are officially buying a new car! I am not too keen on the idea so soon to my due date, I me an why not wait a few more months and see how much extra money we are going to have? But the A/C in my cary is shitty, so DH want to get a new one ASAP. I think we are going to get a Chevy Cruz...


----------



## jessy1101

What exactly is a sweep? For some strange deluisional reason i actualy thought u just meant u would do uber amounts of housework to speed up the process LOL

Stace boooo to DH lolol. It's hot like a bitch out so me thinks u deserve a new flashy car with AC!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girlsss how is everyone??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey girlsss how is everyone??

Sup sweety? U get ur Zofran from dr?


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL DH loves to spend our money. We just paid off my car in February now he wants to buy a new one! But it would be nice to have a new car before winter... maybe one with remote start? ;)


----------



## themarshas

Ooo the Chevy Cruz is nice. My College Roomate just got one. I bit smaller than I'm used to-- we have a jeep and it's a beast haha (I like big cars/trucks) but nice standard features and gets great gas mileage I hear. I had a chevy cobalt before my jeep and I really liked it but hate the dealership around here so we probably won't own a chevy again


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL DH loves to spend our money. We just paid off my car in February now he wants to buy a new one! But it would be nice to have a new car before winter... maybe one with remote start? ;)

Mine is always parked in our heated garage during the winter time LOL. 

R u thinking car or SUV? What vehicules do u guys already have?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I took my first zofran 30 mins ago...maybe working a little..stace it says every 8 hours. How many times a dat u take it??


----------



## themarshas

Our DH's would totally get along. I don't think we've ever owned anything long enough to get it paid off. Our snowmobile will be the first and DH would have sold it and bought a new one long ago if I hadn't told him that if he sold it he wasn't getting a new one. Fortunetly we're both pretty financially savy so we never take a hit on our short term investments. My Dh wants a new car every 2 years and his last one he only had for 11 months.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> I took my first zofran 30 mins ago...maybe working a little..stace it says every 8 hours. How many times a dat u take it??

I only had 2 weeks worth, so I wanted it to last longer so I tried to take it twice a day. I figured I didn't really need it while I was sleeping, so I took it in the morning and then in the afternoon and just went to bed early. But if your Dr. gave you plenty I would take it every 8 hrs! At least for a few days, then maybe see if you can wean yourself down to 2 twice a day if you need to. I had to wean myself quickly because I wanted to be able to poop! :) But I really only needed it to get me through a rough week, then my nausea was much more manageable!


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Our DH's would totally get along. I don't think we've ever owned anything long enough to get it paid off. Our snowmobile will be the first and DH would have sold it and bought a new one long ago if I hadn't told him that if he sold it he wasn't getting a new one. Fortunetly we're both pretty financially savy so we never take a hit on our short term investments. My Dh wants a new car every 2 years and his last one he only had for 11 months.

OMG! 11 months! I would kill DH if he only kept a car 11 months. Do you always buy or do you lease? Mine wants to trade them in as soon as the warranty expires, "so we don't get stuck with major repair bills". I can't get him to admit that we could just be saving the car payment to cover any possible "repair bills". I have a Mazda 3 right now, and other than the A/C, it is running fine and only has 86,000 miles on it. He thinks they are going to give us $7,000 trade it on it and I think he is dreaming!


----------



## themarshas

We buy new but always at 0% interest. We both like shiney and new and my DH is handy (he used to race cars on short tracks) but has no interest in fixing a car once anything goes wrong with it. And we can't do leases because we put wayyyy to many miles on them- we only have one car at the moment. We'd both rather spend the money on something with a warranty then spend the money on something that we'd have to repair so although we always look at used we always end up with brand new. We both grew up with parents who never could afford anything new. My mom has only had one new car in her entire life and that car last through her and all three of us kids learning to drive so she definetly got her money's worth but it was literally falling apart when she sold it. Although I hate that my DH clearly has car ADD, I can't complain too much because the last time (the 11 month car) we ended up making $3000 on when we traded it in towards our Jeep.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> I took my first zofran 30 mins ago...maybe working a little..stace it says every 8 hours. How many times a dat u take it??
> 
> I only had 2 weeks worth, so I wanted it to last longer so I tried to take it twice a day. I figured I didn't really need it while I was sleeping, so I took it in the morning and then in the afternoon and just went to bed early. But if your Dr. gave you plenty I would take it every 8 hrs! At least for a few days, then maybe see if you can wean yourself down to 2 twice a day if you need to. I had to wean myself quickly because I wanted to be able to poop! :) But I really only needed it to get me through a rough week, then my nausea was much more manageable!Click to expand...

i feel like alot better right...i guess the meds do work...still a lilttle nauseous but alot better...wow...i hope it keeps working...!

when i called the pharm im like wow. the copay is only 9 bucks....cheap! i open the bottle. there are 9 pills...lmao

1 a pill!

it says every 8 hours. but i think ill try the 2 a day. and he gave me 3 refills...they are the dissolving ones..they taste like SHIT. lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlsss how is everyone??
> 
> Sup sweety? U get ur Zofran from dr?Click to expand...

yup! so far so good

and jess the peacock gets my vote how FREAKING CUTEEE!! i never saw that on a baby, ive seen the others on babies...LOVE IT!


----------



## keepthefaithx

wat fruit is 12 weeks guys?


----------



## themarshas

I think it's a plum. 
Jessy- where'd you find those costumes?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Back to the nausea..maybe it needs sum time to build up...who knows..

Trying to decide wat to eat for din.


----------



## jessy1101

Www.buycostumes.com it s the freakin best!! Ive already gotten costumes on there for me and they r the best. Great prices too.

12 weeks is a lime i think..Leese its normal it took over a day for my meds to kick in. Hang in there hunny it will get bette!


----------



## lauren10

Hope the meds work soon Lisa!

Hahaaha jessy, a sweep is whe they go in and stretch your cervix and kind of separate the membranes or something. With DD I had 3 before going into labor, but the last one was in my due date...so...hopefully this week!

Stacie car shopping is fun!! I hope to run my suv into the ground. If I could get 4 more years I'll be thrilled!


----------



## lauren10

wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no baby yet. come on already! 

how is everyone today? it's another gorgeous day here. 

xxxx


----------



## themarshas

It's soooo nice out here too! It's been such a great summer! Too bad I've been trapped inside work for most of it. Only a few more weeks until freedom!! haha although I'll probably be too tired to care about the weather... My Boss told me this morning that he's going to add a week of paid vacation time to my leave which he didn't have to do so I'm pretty pumped about that. Plus, he wants to give the girl that I've been training a reality check so he's giving me a 4 day weekend so that she'll get a trial run of actually being me. I like extra days off  I'm just not sure what one does during the week when they are off because I've never just had random weekdays off... so I'll probably just be bored and do the random things like take my car for an oil change (one it's been needing for 6 weeks- Oops)


----------



## lauren10

That's a nice boss Liz! You'd be surprised at how awesome it can be not being at work :) Any sign of the baby turning yet? I forget what position he was in last? 

did I tell you guys that they've cleared our lot and dug the hole for the foundation? The concrete should be put down this week. :) exciting!!


----------



## jessy1101

It's gorgeous here too!!! I'm pretty happy we've been having a kick ass summer..

Lauren how is it possible that u havent popped yet??? Like not even a teeny tinggle??

Liz omggg there is soo much to do when ur off a week day. Shopping, cleaning etc etc. It's sorta like a you day so take advantage chica!! That's awsome on the extra time off ur boss is giving u!!

I'm on vacation for 2 weeks as of next friday eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....now now nowww...


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo Lauren have u started looking up different house interior designs for ur rooms and etc??


----------



## themarshas

Yea, I'm sure I'll find something to do for a few days  Anything has to be better than work, right?!
Lauren- That's so exciting!! I hope that a year from now we'll be saying the same thing! I'm with Jessy- when do you get to pick finishes and I'm assuming you picked your floor plan already? I want to build a house! It sounds so exciting! Although I'm sure it's stressful too.
And little man is head down and spine out (well he was as of last week) so he's ready to go. Hopefully I'll learn more tomorrow. I've been feeling a lot more pressure lower down over the past few days (I have to pee all the time!), discharge has increased (just looks like plain old cm), and he's moving around a ton which is kinda painful- I thought it was suppose to slow?


----------



## Twinkie210

Still no baby Lauren????? I think you need to have a stern talk with her ;)

Liz- glad to hear little man is in ready postition! Yay! I love having my day off through the week (every other Friday), except I never get everything done I want to, I usually just go shopping with my Mom ;)

Well we picked out a new car today! It is a Chevy Cruz and the color is ice blue, so kind of girly! I figured DH would want a different color, but that was the color he picked for me too! We should get it tonight after work after all the financing is settled. It is awesome! Our payment is about $100 less than what we paid on my old car, but that has been paid off since February.

Also my friend had her baby last night! A little girl named Makenna. She weight 8lb 5oz and was 20 inches long. I am not sure how I feel about it. I mean I am happy for her, but at the same time I see new Mom's who have never had a loss and think, "they don't know how really lucky they are" you know? I thought I would feel better since I am pregnant now, but I don't think that feeling ever goes away!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace i'm pretty sure we're always going to be jaded u know? It's the same thing with people that have their first pregnancy and never had a loss. They tell u that pregnancy is the most wonderfull thing ever.

It is but i also hate it with a passion. Your stressed 24/7 and constantly worried that something will go wrong or something is wrong or is baby ok or no or yes gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...like i said u can never just completly sit back and relax and not worry at all no mather what stage ur at..sure the first trimester is always the worst but still i know Charlie is fine yet i always worry anywais LOL.

I love ice blue cars!! My dream car has always been a mini cooper in ice blue. Absolutly freakin gorgeous!!!


----------



## jkb11

Morning girls! Stace congrats on the new car! Im with you I like having no car payment!! But a new car is always nice:) 
Lauren- cant wait for sweet Ryan to arrive!!! I say make a plans for a big date night with dh for a last time before she gets here! I'm sure that will make her magicly appear;) yay- for the house plans! Share the floor plans with us!!! Our home is still for sale:( trying to decide if we wanna just go ahead and purchase another but I really don't want 2 house payments to manage.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls!

so i am a wackadoo and requested another ultrasound today lol i am seeing his sister i just cant wait til next week! i am off this week and i wanna make sure all is well, my mom is going to come, and we wll be there by maybe like 130ish.

ahh!!!


----------



## jessy1101

LOLOL Leese ur silly :) i'm sure everything will be perfect at ur u/s.


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey guys! saw baby m today measuring perfectly! 8 weeks 1 day.

heart rate was 142 she said everything was great!


----------



## Krippy

Awesome news Leese! Fabulous!

Keep thinking everytime I check on here that Lauren will be in labour! I am so excited for you Lauren!

Hello everyone else! Hope you are all well! Had a great weekend at the beach...lots of sun and swimming! :) Now figuring out how to survive the heat for the next 3 months here! Might have to get a wading pool for my back yard!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Leese!!! Told ya lil M would b chick and swell :)


----------



## jessy1101

Oooooo is Lauren in labour now??? Now now?? What about now??


----------



## keepthefaithx

laureeeennnn are you delivering??!! lol


----------



## jessy1101

Ummm....now?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay fab news leese! Xxx


----------



## jkb11

Leese so glad your us went great! Congrats girlie! 
Having mild ovulation pains today. Not taking opk as I'm cd 26 today. I have decided no more testing for a bit. If my dr gives me an aggressive treatment when I see him I might restart then.


----------



## keepthefaithx

If ur oing crystal are u guna still try? I kno u were worried bout late ov...

Jess did u order costume?

My friend has her first u/s tmaro i bet shes due so close to me..crazzyy

How r u em???!


----------



## jkb11

We were doing it like E O D for the longest and just stopped on the 6th but we had sex last night just because. I don't know what to do. I really don't wanna risk another mc ....cd 26 is just so late. If it happens then it happens but I'm just gonna have sex when we want to I'm not pushing anything 


keepthefaithx said:


> If ur oing crystal are u guna still try? I kno u were worried bout late ov...
> 
> Jess did u order costume?
> 
> My friend has her first u/s tmaro i bet shes due so close to me..crazzyy
> 
> How r u em???!


----------



## babydust818

So sorry you're going through so much crap Kim. First you didn't have a period for like 2 months and now you aren't O'ing :nope: you're gonna get pregnant when you least expect it. I know you don't wanna hear that. I know it doesn't make the situation better, but i bet that is what happens with you and i. I hope your AF comes on time and you won't have to wait again. You def need to get into the doctors and get it squared away.

Lisa that is great news my love. I'm so glad that baby M is doing great :happydance: exactly 1 month from now you will be going into your 2nd tri!!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks rach! I'm just frustrated and disappointed in myself. I have taken care of everyone else's babies, resuscitated them, grown them in an isolette from 24 weeks gestation and I can't even get pregnant. Let alone stay pregnant the one time I did conceive ... Sorry rant over :/ just disappointed in myself. I keep trying to remind Myself that it's in Gods hands but it's hard not to think about it .


----------



## babydust818

Kim it has nothing to do with you as a woman. I do understand the feeling though. It's going to happen for us. You WILL get your baby. It really truly is all in God's hands. It's hard to accept that but it's so true. Like we've done everything we possibly could to get a bfp but it's just not happening. It doesn't mean we aren't meant to have our babies, it's just timing i guess. That is all i can gather. I hope we can be pregnant together. I hope it's soon too!!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girlie. I hope we can too!:) and yes hopefully it will happen soon for us. I really do have sooo much to be thankful for I have just wanted another child for so long. My sweet ds even asked todAy when he will have a brother or sister I just told him when God blesses us with one. He was quiet for a minute then asked About adoption. He's such a sweetie. 


babydust818 said:


> Kim it has nothing to do with you as a woman. I do understand the feeling though. It's going to happen for us. You WILL get your baby. It really truly is all in God's hands. It's hard to accept that but it's so true. Like we've done everything we possibly could to get a bfp but it's just not happening. It doesn't mean we aren't meant to have our babies, it's just timing i guess. That is all i can gather. I hope we can be pregnant together. I hope it's soon too!!


----------



## lauren10

Kim Your ds is too sweet. I'm hoping and praying for this to happen for you guys very soon- you too Rach!! Xxxxxxoooo

For crying out loud no I'm not in labor yet. I'm getting great contractions and I'm sure dilating. She must be waiting for her due date! Or tomorrow, we will see! Appt with dr and sweep in the am!

Stacie congrats on the car!!

Liz that's good baby is head down! Sounds like he's working his way down as he should!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw kim & rach - i hope we can be pg soon as well so badly.....

Jess can start us all a thread in baby club called ' We are hot mama's' or 'We are MILF's'!!!! :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww come on baby Ryan!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ryan where r uuuuuu!!?


----------



## jessy1101

Kim i cant believe ur body isnt letting u O yet. After all the trouble you've been threw with that last wacky all over the place cycle and now this. Ur DS is the best! I really think your dr will be able to definetly give u some answers and that those answers will lead to a very soon BFP. Ur in my positive vibes everyday hunny. Sending u tons of dust!

Rach how r u feelin? Is the swelling gone down a bit? Have u had to go back to work to ur bitch boss from hell???

Emma i was think of calling it From PUPO to Mommylicious LOLOL.Sooo sexyyy i know i know. How u been chica?

Lauren i think this is the begining of a very headstrong doin it my way all the way baby..god help us all hiiihiiihii. Let us know how the house cleaning...i mean sweep goes LOL.

Leese omg nooo nooo i havent ordered a costume yet it would only be for halloween 2013 since this year's i m not even sure i'll have Charlie by then..and it's way too soon anywais. Besides DH has made me promiss that we will look at costumes together since he wants to also have his imput into his little girl's costume...big freakin softy i tell ya..

Happy hump day!! I've got my monthly with my OBGYN tomorrow but i dont think there is much to report...i'm feeling good, baby is good...sex is good....vagina seems pretty decent in all things vaginaly..yupp..


----------



## jkb11

Thanks for the support girls y'all are the best! Some days are just hard , I know y'all understand that . 
Lauren- any sign of lil Ryan:)


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- I know how depressing it is, especially when DS is asking about babies. Mine would ask randomly about a brother or sister (usually around his birthday, like you just get one for a present LOL). I used to think it was cute, but after the MC it was like ripping my heart out. I felt so bad for him, like it was my fault and I was ruining his life because I couldn't give him a sibling. I know it is hard not to blame ourselves (after all we are the ones who carry the baby) but we can't think that way or we will drive ourselve crazy. Not much longer until your Dr. appt right?

Jessy- I love that you are planning a halloween costume that you won't use for over a year ;) It is cute that DH wants to shop with you, but I think that mommy has final say on all things baby attire (I am pretty sure that is the law or something ;)) So you better just tell him that he should suck up if he really wants something specific, LOL.

Lauren- Seriously no baby????? I hope your next sweep works better.

Well I went and saw my friends baby last night, she was so cute and had a head full of hair! And my friend was telling me all about her delivery, which I am jealous of. She had to only push 1 and a half times and the baby was born and she didn't need any stitches! And her baby was over 8lbs! That is like not normal!


----------



## babydust818

Awh Emma i hope we can be pregnant too!!! When are you thinking about trying again? next cycle? 

Awh Lauren if you go into labor today you and my friend may be sharing the same birth date. She's in the hospital right now waiting to push the baby out!! 

Well i have an eye appt today at 140. Hope i can get some answers on that. I am so sick of waking up squinting my eye. My boss had my shift covered today and told me to call her asap after my appt today. That psycho biatch. Wish i could find something else. I hope she's understanding if i don't come back this week. I can't even see to drive by myself so f her.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace i will admit this only on here...cuz if not i'd never hear the end of it from DH LOL. But he...actualy has...really really adorable and fantastic baby girl clothing taste! LOL We went to this store a few weeks ago after finding out we were having a girl and it's sorta like baby dream land. With huge amounts of princess and fairy dresses. And i swear to god he found one outfit that was the most gorgeous thing ever and was like...well it wouldnt be too bad if we bought it now and hung it up in her closet right? LOLOLOL The fact that i know he will b an amazing dad is so sexy...mhhmmhhh mhhhmmmhmm.

Rach goddamn fucking bitch boss from hell..that's against employee regulations u know...Make sure to bring a dr's note since with that she wont be able to bitch and fight it.


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- You are one lucky girl then ;) My DH can't match an outfit to save his life! I feel like I should lay his clothes out everyday along with DS's. My mom was just yelling at me the other day to quit picking out DS's clothes for him, that he is going to be 9 and can do it himself. I was like, have you seriously seen either one of them dress themselves? I would be embarassed to be seen with them! LOL But it is true DS should be able to at least pick out his own school clothes, he wears a uniform for pete's sake! It is a pair of kaki pants and a polo!


----------



## jkb11

Hubby's 30th b day was last Saturday. I got him a cruise:) we are going to key west and Cozumel!


----------



## jessy1101

LOL ahh thx Stace! Alot of men and coordination do not mess LOL. My DH is easy peasy since he works in construction so outfit wise it's pretty much a no brainer. And thne at home it's either jeans and tee shirt or shorts and tee shirts for the summer. 

Oooo ya ur DS should be ok since it is uniforms...LOLOLOL

I actualy very much agree with school uniforms FYI. It's just everyone is equal and there is no higher end shopping dressed kids. I sometimes wish we would of had them at my highschool. I also think it's easier on the parents money wise and headache wise.


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> Hubby's 30th b day was last Saturday. I got him a cruise:) we are going to key west and Cozumel!

:happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Hubby's 30th b day was last Saturday. I got him a cruise:) we are going to key west and Cozumel!

Jesus Kim that's one freakin awsome bday girft!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jkb11

Well it's a b day plus anniversary gift...10th anniversary so yeah ... We didn't really have a honeymoon we just went to a city a few hours away for two nights. And we haven't ever been anywhere without ds so this will be a treat. However I'm already having a hard time thinking about being away from ds:/


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> Hubby's 30th b day was last Saturday. I got him a cruise:) we are going to key west and Cozumel!
> 
> Jesus Kim that's one freakin awsome bday girft!!! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> LOL ahh thx Stace! Alot of men and coordination do not mess LOL. My DH is easy peasy since he works in construction so outfit wise it's pretty much a no brainer. And thne at home it's either jeans and tee shirt or shorts and tee shirts for the summer.
> 
> Oooo ya ur DS should be ok since it is uniforms...LOLOLOL
> 
> I actualy very much agree with school uniforms FYI. It's just everyone is equal and there is no higher end shopping dressed kids. I sometimes wish we would of had them at my highschool. I also think it's easier on the parents money wise and headache wise.

I wasn't sure I liked it when our school district switched. I didn't really think a public school should require uniforms, but it is easier and it does save a little money, although I still have to buy him other clothes for evenings/weekends. Our school district takes it to the extreme though. If you could read their dress code you would be like "What???". They regulate the color hair bows the girs can wear, socks, belts, no scarves, etc. They even have policies on what color your hair can be (ie it has to be of a "natural" color). They try to make everything completely fair and while that is nice in principle, at some points kids just have to realize that everything is not fair and equal. We still have kids that only wear "designer" polos and others that only have ones from walmart... you just can't change that.


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> Well it's a b day plus anniversary gift...10th anniversary so yeah ... We didn't really have a honeymoon we just went to a city a few hours away for two nights. And we haven't ever been anywhere without ds so this will be a treat. However I'm already having a hard time thinking about being away from ds:/
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> Hubby's 30th b day was last Saturday. I got him a cruise:) we are going to key west and Cozumel!
> 
> Jesus Kim that's one freakin awsome bday girft!!! :thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...Click to expand...

Awww, I am sure you will do great without him ;) We have only left ours for a couple weekend trips, but he has went on a couple vacations with my parents that we didn't go on, so the longest he has every been away from us is about a week. We didn't know what to do with ourselves, LOL.


----------



## collie_crazy

Hello girls :wave: I'm so sorry but I dont have time to go back and catch up but I wanted to let you all know that I think about how you are all doing often! I had my rainbow :happydance: Infact he will be 2 weeks old tomorrow! My god, time is going so quickly! He was born on the 28th June 2012, at 37+6 weighing 8lb4! I love him to pieces. We are all doing well but jeez am I tired LOL :haha:


----------



## lauren10

Hiya! Well 3cms dilated and still 50% effaced. Head way down, and he gave me a really good n painful sweep! He thinks this week still...we will see! This is exactly where I was with DD at this time, so by that measure I will go tonight or tomorrow!

Kim so jealous about the cruise!

Rach what is the doc saying about your eye?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Nicee soon lauren!!! :) yay!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww collie what a beauty! You lucky girl! Glad you're both doing well, love the name too xxxx


Can't wait for baby Ryan eeeek!


My SIL had her 10 week scan today and the bleeding/clot has completely disappeared and baby is doing fine :happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awesome present Kim! I know what you mean tho, i hate to even work a night shift and be away from my baby!


----------



## jessy1101

Collie congrats chica!!!!!!!! Can we have all the deets and birth story plz??? So happy everything went good.

Stace ok no no that's a lil too much freaky deaky over the top restricted code for us. The schools here pretty much only stick to specific clothing atttire and that's it. Nuttin about hair or accessories and all that whack crap.

Berkkk just got out of a 2 hour meeting...jesus i hate meetings..they are just mind nubbingly boring...it's always like well do u have something to add jess or add to this or add to that and i'm like do i look like i have something to add?? Jesus...


----------



## babydust818

My eye appt went okay. Told me it's either viral or bacterial pinkeye. Said if it's viral nothing will help cure it. If it's bacterial then the stuff he gave me today should start helping. He gave me oral antibiotics and diff eye drops. Hope it starts helping soon. I have such bad sinus infection now from my eye draining. My hearing is so low, my throat hurts, my nose is stuffy. I just wanna die. lol. I called my boss and told her and told her how it's still completely contagious and she said she STILL wanted me to come in and work. Whatever! I had 2 days off which were great, but now back to work tmrw. BOO.

Collie your son is precious!!! Wow he is a ham. It's such great news to see inspiration! So happy you have your rainbow.

Kim i don't think i ever saw a pic of your ds. Do you have one? I'd love to see what he looks like :)

Lauren i hope you can pop out baby Ryan this weekend!! So exciting!!!!


----------



## themarshas

Awww Collie he's precious. Makes me so ready to meet little man! Try to get some rest and then you can fill us in on all the details 

Emma- that's awesome! Glad to hear it's all going well now.

Lauren- yay! That means Ryan will be joining us soon!

AFM- had a midwife apt today. Nothing exciting to report. He's a bit lower/ more engaged then last time but she didn't check dialation or anything so I don't really know much more other than he's in the right position and a good size so he could decide to join us whenever he wants. It also starts the count down... they'll induce me at 1 week over if he chooses to stay past his Due date... so in 3 weeks or less little man will be here!


----------



## lauren10

Sorry Collie, I missed your post! Congrats he is so sweet!!! Glad all is well. 
Rach hope the eye clears up soon honey. 

Love ya girls!


----------



## babydust818

Can't believe you girls are getting ready to have your babies!! My friend had hers today. She named her Aubrey Helen.. not a fan of the middle name. Pretty soon the fall babies will be coming (Stacie, Crystal, Jessy, Kristen).


----------



## jkb11

Congrats collie! He's a cutie! 

Lauren feeling any changes:)


----------



## lauren10

ugh no. what do I do to make her come out? sex is on the list for later. i've been working on the pressure points. doing a lot of yoga stretching to loosen up the hips! 

Oh I like the name Helen! but our last name being Harvey that was a little too H-ey.


----------



## jkb11

The key is nipple stimulation!!!seriously the hormones released promote labor! :) tell hubby to get busy ...


lauren10 said:


> ugh no. what do I do to make her come out? sex is on the list for later. i've been working on the pressure points. doing a lot of yoga stretching to loosen up the hips!
> 
> Oh I like the name Helen! but our last name being Harvey that was a little too H-ey.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Congrats collie!!!!!!!!

Lauren wat r u still doin on bnb ryan come out!!!!! Loolol

Start sum nipple play as per kim lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

My friend is due same say as me..she just had her sono...how crazyyyyy...


----------



## lauren10

Twisting my nipples now :) more bloody show this am.....ah come on!!!


----------



## Krippy

Come one baby Ryan! I think you are close Lauren! I am so excited to hear the news!

I have been checking up everyday just been to exhausted to post...It is soooo hot here I don't even know what to do. I had a cold shower at 1 am last night which helped but holy cow. Going to be a long summer for us preggos and for the girls that ARE getting preggo this summer...MS is going to suck in this heat! :)

Feeling bubs kick from the outside now...DH hasn't felt yet bc whenever he puts his hand there the babe stops moving. lol...makes him a little frustrated and makes me giggle! I keep telling him he has to talk to the bubs more!

Hope you are all are keeping cool in this heat! Love to you all!


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren I strongly suggest some kind of nipple clamps LOLOL. Never know could help...why isnt she popping out now damnit??? 

How is everyone today? It's thursday and damnit i just want this week to fucking end already. I had my monthly with my obgyn this monring and everything looks great! I'm up to 7 pounds so i've gained 3 pounds in the last 6 weeks since seeing him. He says it's perfect healthy pregnancy gain. By his mesurements belly wise and feeling the baby he thinks she's going to be a small in the 6 pounds baby. But all looks good good good so i'm happy!

What's everyone's plans this weekend??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris wen is gender scan? Any predictions?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Great news jess!


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- maybe you'll have a friday the 13th baby! Some good luck on a bad luck day 

Jess that's great! I'm jealous of your lack of weight gain especially because a 6lb baby would be amazing... 

I was told our little man is between 6 1/2-7 lbs right now. So he should be 7 1/2- 8lbs if he stays until his due date. I'm praying he stays on the smaller side but family genetics say he'll be at least 8lbs. I'm up 30 lbs now. I swear I eat well and no more than I ever have but everything is apparently sticking. I'm still blaming it on water weight. My ankles were normal for about a week and they are back to looking like ogre feet again. Ohh well, overall I feel great so I shouldn't complain. Little man feels like he's very low today though and my vajajay region is sore and I'm still having a bunch of discharge. Sorry TMI and it's gross. Hopefully this means that he's preparing to make his way out soon


----------



## themarshas

Today's Pic 38+1
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## babydust818

Awh i hope he's getting ready to come soon liz!! Don't worry about the weight. I imagine you will lose 20/25 of it after you have him from water weight. you look great!! Are you wanting to get pregnant again soon after the baby is born?! Did you by any chance ever send out them opks/hpts? My friend said she tried sending me something on Saturday and i still haven't got it!! LOL. I was just making sure it's not my mailman or neighbors.


----------



## themarshas

I was a slacker and sent them out yesturday. Sorry! You should get them shortly.

We're going to wait a bit in between. Mostly because our condo isn't really big enough for 4 people. Maybe like a year before we try again that way we have time to buy a house and enjoy our little man, but if an "accident" happens that'd be ok too. haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

30 lbs is great. Sumtimes it has nothing to do w what u eat just how ur body is....

I lost 7lbs as of monday bc of throwing up...lovely! 

When i feel better ill gain that back in a day...lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Collie! He is adorable :)

Liz- You look freaking awesome! I am just about ready to hit the 30lb mark at 28 weeks :( I bet you will have a nice 7.5 lb baby.

Jessy- I want this week to be over too!!!! We are almost there. Great news at your appt!


----------



## themarshas

Can't wait for this week to be over! Sooo ready for the weekend and for my 3 day work week next week... and then I'm pretty much done work for a while!  Assuming little man decides to appear in the week he's supposed to.

And I know that 30lbs isn't a big deal but it's almost a 3rd of what I weighed prepregnancy so it's pretty scary. haha


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Can't wait for this week to be over! Sooo ready for the weekend and for my 3 day work week next week... and then I'm pretty much done work for a while!  Assuming little man decides to appear in the week he's supposed to.
> 
> And I know that 30lbs isn't a big deal but it's almost a 3rd of what I weighed prepregnancy so it's pretty scary. haha

You are really tiny then! I am surprised your Dr. didn't want you to gain more than 30! How tall are you. My problem is I am only 5'3'', so the weight I put on really has no where to go but out! That is why I get huge :) People keep thinking I am due anyday now and it is annoying! I still have 2.5 months to go! I wish I was a little taller so I could spread some of it out ;)


----------



## crystalclaro

I hate when someone always has something to say about other woman's pregnancy weight!! you girls are fine :) all that matters in the long run is a healthy baby and healthy momma :)
I have gained 8 lbs so far , I'm sure it would be more if the nausea would stay away. And omg when my little guy moves around it makes me throw up !! kicks are ok , it's the summersaults that make me sick.
Lauren you must me so anxious waiting for your little girl !! I would go crazy ! lol I only had to wait for my first daughter she came on her due date but the other two were 3 weeks early and 5 1/2 weeks early . I'm hoping this one will not take the whole 40 weeks. lol 2 weeks early is fine :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Weight gain happens!! All worth it:)

My week off went soooo quick cookie was such hard work this week after getting spayed. Ahhh hardly slept and cries for me...

Zofran did nothing today. Well maybe a little after i took at 12 i threw up 2 times...

So anxious for sono next week!


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> Kris wen is gender scan? Any predictions?

Detailed scan is July 25th but we aren't finding out the gender!

Ok Preggos...question for you. I have been having snot-like discharge the last few days. It is whitish, sticky, thick...Is this my plug? Should I be worried? There isn't any blood or cramping, etc. I have been reading and some people say that it is normal and some say that it isn't. Any experience...what do you think? I need some advice.


----------



## lauren10

Kris i think as long as it isn't streaked with blood you're ok, but might want to check? I know plugs can come out, and "grow" back :) 

NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo baby. I'm getting anxious too with all the people texting me everyday. as if there is something i can do about it! argh, it's frustrating. I felt more labory today though. maybe it was all that nippy fun!!! lol

Jessy glad your appt went well! Liz, I know they tell tiny women to gain more than the 25-35 pound recommendation, so you're probably exactly where you should be! I know that at least 10 of my pounds are just my own body fat...and that was the hardest part to get rid of, but you lose a lot really quickly! and it doesn't look like you have any body fat clinging to you anywhere!!

frig....i want the baby to come out. i'm a little worried about the logistics of what we'll do with my daughter though. Her sitter can take her any time of day or night until my in-laws get here - and I know she's comfortable there, and she has her own crib and everything for when she naps. We're really lucky for that, but I would so rather have one of our mothers here staying at the house with Ellie. But, they are far away, so be it! I'm sure we'll be fine.


----------



## jkb11

Haha- work those nipples overtime girl!!! I'm sure she will come soon! I bet your labor will be pretty quick too!


----------



## keepthefaithx

When does ur uterus begin to stretch girls? Like that round ligament pain and what does it feel like? Just wondering :)


----------



## Krippy

lauren10 said:


> Kris i think as long as it isn't streaked with blood you're ok, but might want to check? I know plugs can come out, and "grow" back :)
> 
> NOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo baby. I'm getting anxious too with all the people texting me everyday. as if there is something i can do about it! argh, it's frustrating. I felt more labory today though. maybe it was all that nippy fun!!! lol
> 
> Jessy glad your appt went well! Liz, I know they tell tiny women to gain more than the 25-35 pound recommendation, so you're probably exactly where you should be! I know that at least 10 of my pounds are just my own body fat...and that was the hardest part to get rid of, but you lose a lot really quickly! and it doesn't look like you have any body fat clinging to you anywhere!!
> 
> frig....i want the baby to come out. i'm a little worried about the logistics of what we'll do with my daughter though. Her sitter can take her any time of day or night until my in-laws get here - and I know she's comfortable there, and she has her own crib and everything for when she naps. We're really lucky for that, but I would so rather have one of our mothers here staying at the house with Ellie. But, they are far away, so be it! I'm sure we'll be fine.

Thanks Lauren. I did phone my Dr. earlier and just waiting for her to get back to me. I keep thinking the same thing that if there isn't blood, etc. I should be ok but I don't want to take any chances ya know! 

I hope that little Ryan gets moving soon for you hun. That is so nice that the sitter is able to take your daughter until your fam gets there...I am sure that she will be great there until 1 of your moms come! :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

I forgot u said not finding out kris :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I had ligament pains starting at 8 or 9 weeks.

Lauren- I hope Ryan gets moving soon! 

Kris- sounds normal to me, but never hurts to check with the Dr. My discharge changes consistency all the time. It always freaks me out when it is really watery.


----------



## babydust818

I got a question. What do you think is going on? I am on CD12. On CD1-4 i bled heavily. I had some cramps. It all stopped CD 5 and half the day on CD6. The last half of CD6 i started spotting brown. EVERY DAY since then i've been spotting every time i go to the bathroom. 2 days ago it was more light pink. Now it's back to brown. It won't go away!! What do you think it is? I used a FRER right before i got AF and it was a bfn. I'm confused.


----------



## lauren10

babydust818 said:


> I got a question. What do you think is going on? I am on CD12. On CD1-4 i bled heavily. I had some cramps. It all stopped CD 5 and half the day on CD6. The last half of CD6 i started spotting brown. EVERY DAY since then i've been spotting every time i go to the bathroom. 2 days ago it was more light pink. Now it's back to brown. It won't go away!! What do you think it is? I used a FRER right before i got AF and it was a bfn. I'm confused.

you haven't taken a preg test since then rach? maybe just check??

has this ever happened to you before?


----------



## babydust818

No this has never happened to me. Bad thing is.. i've been taking antibiotics for my eye. Anyways.. i just went in to test with a frer. I wet it longer than it said. I thought it was 10 seconds and it said 3 :dohh: Anyways.. i think this is an evap lline. I am the f'n queen of these. It wouldn't make since for it to be that light unless i've been miscarrying? Oh God i hope not.
 



Attached Files:







evap.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi you guys :wave:

Been stalking every chance I get but never enough time to actually write or catch up at night! Training my replacement is total hell but couting down the days is keeping me going :happydance:

Collie super huge congrats! I think of you often too and seeing your post brought tears to my eyes! God bless your little rainbow he is beautiful!

Emma really happy to hear your SIL is doing ok hun! How are you feeling? 

Kim where's the cycle at now? Holy awesome trip coming up :) LOVE ME SOME CRUISES! Have you been on Cruisecritic messageboards? BEST planning tool EVA!!!!!

Rach hunni how's your eye? Your boss sounds like she deserves an afternoon with mine! NASTY!!!!! Sorry your spotting again...could it be you actually are PG? I would take another FEER and then maybe call my Dr :hugs:

Lauren we are all holding our breath!!! Meanwhile enjoy getting busy girlie ;)

Jessy awesome about your appt hunni! Gonna post a pic here of the cutest dam lil mini rocking chairs at Winners right now...$50 if you wanna add to Charlie's room...all kinds of colors and pattens :)

Lisa hows the nausea? Pills not working babe? Eeekkkk :( Super awesome crazy about your BFF and same due date! How you feeling about it?

Stace I know how you feel about everyone thinking your ahead...people have been saying to me for weeks now....any day right or OMG you're still here when they see me at work! Grrrr...in reality I was just heavier to start with but gain wise I've done really well! Add to that swelling though and I feel like a tug boat anyways! TOOT TOOT! LOL...all worth it :)

Liz I think you look great too and I can't wait to meet your little man! Lauren first, you then ME!!!! Eeeekkkkk 

Kris I've had all kinds of discharge since the beggining as well and some days white and sticky for a few days in a row...good you called just to check though..I know how you feel...better safe than sorry! I almost called Tuesday night as well..sudden diharea out of nowhere and cramps while Melina kicked up a storm just before bed....had H scared and me a little freaked out but finally fell asleep! Awesome that bubs is kicking you all day too :) Took forever for my H to feel her and he would get impatient too! Do you have a/c at home? I swear even with a/c I'm dying! I have a fan on my desk in my face and my house is set to 19!!! Poor H is shivering! LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach hunni just saw your pic....gonna say extra prayers sweetie....try with FMU if you have an extra at home??? :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap Rach is that a bfp???? Cuz it looks positive to me..take a frer with FMU tomorrow and if it looks like that id call ur dr. Fingers crossed!!

Liz dayummm girl i d definetly say ur in a good healthy weight gain. I wouldnt of been suprised if ur dr would of said to gain more ur super tinny!

Instead of people being like woahh r u almost due now cuz of someone s weight, i think the worse is when some1 congrats another women on her pregnancy and she d b like uhh..what baby? Im not pregnant! Ive seen it happen before..

Leese ahh still sick sweety? Hmmm maybe u need somethinh else...stronger meds?

Lisette ive seen the rockers and luv them!! Ur room looks gorgeous we have the same taste!

Hope everyone is having a good night!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg rach!? R u freaking preg?!!!!!!!!

Im praying u are huni!


----------



## Krippy

I agree with everyone else Rach! There is def something there...Can't wait for your test tomorrow morning! GL doll!

Thanks for the responses girls...I think everything is ok too but I haven't heard back from my doc yet. Hoping she will get back to me tomorrow! :) Have a great night everyone!


----------



## babydust818

I feel like it's an evap because it's not real pink or dark? You figure my cycle started 12 days ago. You'd think it would be SUPER dark right now. I am so confused. I took that test to try and ease my mind but apparently it only did worse. I don't have anymore hpts at the moment. Maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## lauren10

That's really confusing Rach, I don't want to give you false hope but it all sounds very suspicious!! I really hope it could be. How long have you been on the antibiotics?


----------



## lauren10

I just read that antibiotics can fuck with your estrogen ? I would ask the doc


----------



## keepthefaithx

So ur cycle has been bleeding heavily cd 1-4 then brown spotting til now what cd are u? Ur only cd 12 im confused rach sorry! :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren..not enough nipple play i see....lol wtf ryannnnn we wanna meet u!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- OMG you are being so patient! I say she comes today on Friday the 13th!

Rach- IDK, I agree it kind of looks like an evap. I know you said you were having insurance problems... do you have a women's clinic near you? You could pop in and say that you had what could be a + pregnancy test, but have been bleeding and spotting. Maybe they could do a blood test?

Jessy- OMG, my old boss (a woman) at work asked a girl when she was due. Now this girl had had a baby like 9 months before this, but she was a really skinny girl (like you) but had this round little belly and always wore tight shirts, and waddled when she walked, so my boss figured she was pregnant again. Nope. Not pregnant LMAO! Apparently she just walks like that and just had some belly left from her pregnancy! Ooops!

Lisette- I love the chair! Super cute!

Kris- I hope the Dr. gets back to you soon!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Guys major consipation wtf!! Im about to get aum damn prunes ive been tryin to poo for 2 hours ahhh!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Guys major consipation wtf!! Im about to get aum damn prunes ive been tryin to poo for 2 hours ahhh!!!!!

Are you still taking the Zofran??? That was the problem I had with that medicine. I finally quit taking it because being able to poop seemed more important than managing my nausea. It did help me get through the really bad week of MS...


----------



## Twinkie210

Also if you don't need it see if you Dr. will give you a prenatal without iron. I have been taking one without iron my whole pregnancy and it seems to help the consitpation. (and my iron levels came back fine on my blood work even without the extra iron)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea i heard zofran makes worse...

When did ur morning sickness peak?


----------



## jessy1101

TFGIFF and Friday the 13th!! Something super creepy this am, somebody egged my back tire on my car...is that fucked up or what??? I was like woahhh..i'm freaked this happend this morning out of all the days...

Rach news????????? Did u re-test????

Lauren did u freakin pop yet???? I'm crossing my fingers u went into labour by now..and Ryan is here...or almost here...something..anything lolol

Leese u still got the poops? LLOOOLOLOL


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Yea i heard zofran makes worse...
> 
> When did ur morning sickness peak?

Pouaaahhh mine never did LOL :dohh::dohh:


----------



## jkb11

Rach -sorry your having thisissue sweetie. I think it looks like an evap but it never hurts to get checked out. Has the spotting stopped? Xoxox
Lauren-where are you???? Are you in labor:)


----------



## jkb11

lisette- love the chair! Too cute!
Jess- sorry about the car! That sucks. Any idea who did it?


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Yea i heard zofran makes worse...
> 
> When did ur morning sickness peak?

Mine peaked sometime between 7 and 9 weeks (I can't remember exactly), the nausea lasted until about 12 or 13 weeks, but it was much more managable by then. But mine was just intense nausea, I never actually threw up (which I am not sure if it is better or worse) and I had terrible "sour" stomach feeling.


----------



## themarshas

Morning! 
Rach- the constant uncertainty must be soooo annoying for you! Fingers crossed that you get an answer- one way or another soon! (obv I'm holding out for your BFP).

I feel like my morning sickness is coming back. I hear this happens but it still is really weird. The past two days I've felt nauseous as soon as I start getting hungry, just like the 1st tri again. And everything I eat runs right through me...bleck... which is the complete opposite as the first tri. Sooo who knows. Probably just little man dancing on my intestines...


----------



## jessy1101

Can we all agree that since Lauren isnt here she's in labor or had Ryan???


----------



## jkb11

I say she is!!!!;)


jessy1101 said:


> Can we all agree that since Lauren isnt here she's in labor or had Ryan???


----------



## Twinkie210

I agree! Definately baby time! 

Liz- It could be a sign of labor :) diarrea (sp?) is one way your body prepares itself for labor. It helps make room for the baby to pass through the birth canal. I would guess the nausea is from your belly crowding your stomach. I just started getting acid reflux last night, and I am blaming my ever expanding uterus. It felt like my whole throat was numb, like I was having an allergic reaction to something, but I am fairly certain it was just stomach acid backing up. Oh the joys of motherhood ;)


----------



## lauren10

For crying out mother fucking loud, I haven't gone into labor yet! My nips can't take anymore! Lol

More bloody show today. That's been going on a long time. How much is in there?!?


----------



## jkb11

What the crap woman! Lol. Maybe Ryan can't decide what to wear lol!!!!! Just walk until you can't take it anymore!


----------



## jessy1101

Jesus Lauren i was sure this was it!! Seriously WTF???


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- I was sad for you when I saw that you were the last to post. I was like oohh that means no baby yet! She'll arrive shortly though!


----------



## jessy1101

Can Ryan plz stop being stubborn and come out for her mommy already? LOL


----------



## lauren10

Wah!! I know! i had all kinds of spicy foods at lunch too. The baby probably likes it. 

Here's DD splashing around today...she had fun :)
 



Attached Files:







splashing.jpg
File size: 69.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh she's the cutest lil thing ever!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Lauren, I was so sure you were in labor! Maybe that C-section wouldn't have been a bad choice??? Just kidding. She must be one stubborn little girl! I agree walk walk walk, or do you have an exercise ball??? I have heard of women using them like a birthing ball and bouncing on them, they say it helps ;)


----------



## babydust818

i want her Lauren! LOL. She is SOOOO cute.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey rach whats going on any news did i miss it? How r u


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Lauren I was soo sure today!!! Hang in there sweetie, thanks for sharing a cutie DD pic, like seriously could eat her up :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren soooo cute!! what a love

i want oreos so bad. i kinda wanna dip them in rainbow sherbert..um...freaking weirdo! lol but i know they will get me sick..haha


----------



## babydust818

it's a BFN for me. i bought a diff test tonight and there's nothing. it's amazing how i always get stuck with shitty hpts. Oh well.... half way through this cycle already. I just don't understand the spotting? It's been 13 days. STILL spotting.


----------



## lauren10

Thanks so much girls!! I need to give birth soon or I'm going to weigh 500 lbs, all I do is eat!!!

Rach it must be the antibiotics messing you up :(

Lisa I'm obsessed with orange sorbet. I have it every night!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I had like 12 oreos...shudnt have..but they were amazing hahah now i feel sick lol


----------



## babydust818

For the heck of it i opened up the tests i took yesterday and today to take a pic of them side by side. When i inverted them this is what it looks like.
 



Attached Files:







invert3.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## lauren10

Rach I'm not familiar with that kind of test. Does it look positive?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I dont know about those either...is there a colored line rach?-or is it more like an indent no color??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren will u be induced soon if nothing??


----------



## jessy1101

Hey chickies!! What up peanut? 

Lauren plz tell me there has been a baby that came out of ur vagina now?? Lolol

Rach is that a bfp??? It looks like 2 lines...im so lost. How s ur eye hunny?

Leese how u doin?! Feelin less barfy?

Im spending the day with my hubby and our bff s at the beach!! It s about an hour away which is just perfect. Gonna tan my lil bump lolol Charlie will b catchin some rays..i put spf 15 but since im tan enough and dont really burn should b good.

Hope everyone is havin a faboo saturday mucha mucha love xxxxxxx


----------



## lauren10

Sigh. No, nothing but mucous plug is coming out of my vag. I'll be induced by Thursday the latest! So at least that's not too far off :)

Have fun at the beach Jessy! It's hot as hell here today, I'm sitting in front of the a/c

I feel like the baby's coming soon, but I'm getting skeptical!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

A little barfy yea..mainly just nausea today well see...day is young...lol how r u girls doing


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach honestly u really should go to ur dr and tell him whats goin on and ask for sum testing or sumthing..its been a while n this cycles really weird and u need answers!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

2 more days well almost 1 bean is an olive..lol

hope everyone is having a good weekend! dh and are guna rent a movie, not sure what one yet! xo


----------



## lauren10

You too Lisa! Rach how was Ted? I wish I had some news, I'm getting pretty bored waiting!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

we rented american reunion lastnight it was good not like great but funny..

U must be so anxious lauren omg...i cant imagine lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren, still no baby??? WTF!

I hope everyone else is good!


----------



## lauren10

Soooooooo anxious! Arghghhhhh


----------



## babydust818

Ted was so good. I thought it was going to be dumb. I didn't even really wanna see it but Andrew wanted to. I'm so glad we went. It was hilarious!!

I hope little Ryan decides to come this week!!!!!! She better


----------



## keepthefaithx

Anyone out thereeeee lol


----------



## jessy1101

Wow weekend is already pretty much over! Thats crazyyyy...groceries and cleaning pretty much all day and now just chillin eating grilled mapple samon and watching Bad Teacher which is pretty funny :)

Hope everyone had a great day!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I cant wait til i want salmon again...lol til i want anything again..lol


----------



## lauren10

Oh good I'll have to check out Ted! Rach, how is the eye (eyes)?

Jessy you're almost 24 weeks already! wow. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## babydust818

I was thinking the SAME thing about Jessy earlier! So incredibly crazy how fast everyones pregnancies are going. So jealous of all of you!

Lauren my eyes are just UGH. I want to die lol.. hence, my status on fb. They're driving me crazy. I wake up in the night and they're crusted shut and it freaks me the hell out! They seem to be doing a little better, but i don't wanna hold my breath. I pray this all is gone this time next week. I also hope Ryan is here this time next week!! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess i like the hot dog saying on ur ticker...bet u cant wait to grab one....hahaa


----------



## Twinkie210

Good morning ladies!

Lauren- Any updates for us?

Rach- I hope your eye clears up quickly! 

How are the rest of the PUPOs doing?

Well Dr. appt today! (With glucose test :() But I only have to work half of a day.


----------



## keepthefaithx




----------



## keepthefaithx

my friend told me this morning that after the dr did her sono she said o your around 7 weeks..due feb 18.

which makes no sense..bc she would be 9 weeks or so like how i am.....

it didnt bother her but id be scared to hear that---


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! Lauren- baby yet?!? You must be getting soooo sick of being asked. We have another 9 days until D-day and I'm already over everyone asking and my coworkers being like "ooooh you're still here?" Blah! 

I feel crappy today. My stomach has been a wreck off and on for a week. I feel like I'm back in the 1st tri. Some days I'm constipated then others diarrhea and usually an overall feeling of nausea is lingering. Of course I say this too my hubby and he's like "lets see if you have a fever and drink this bottle of water. We don't need you dehydrated, maybe you should call your midwife." I told him if my stomach was still off this afternoon I'd call.


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> my friend told me this morning that after the dr did her sono she said o your around 7 weeks..due feb 18.
> 
> which makes no sense..bc she would be 9 weeks or so like how i am.....
> 
> it didnt bother her but id be scared to hear that---

Her Dr. may have been talking in fetal age, not gestational age. That would account for the two week difference.


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Morning all! Lauren- baby yet?!? You must be getting soooo sick of being asked. We have another 9 days until D-day and I'm already over everyone asking and my coworkers being like "ooooh you're still here?" Blah!
> 
> I feel crappy today. My stomach has been a wreck off and on for a week. I feel like I'm back in the 1st tri. Some days I'm constipated then others diarrhea and usually an overall feeling of nausea is lingering. Of course I say this too my hubby and he's like "lets see if you have a fever and drink this bottle of water. We don't need you dehydrated, maybe you should call your midwife." I told him if my stomach was still off this afternoon I'd call.

I still think it is your body getting ready to deliver ;) Just think you could have your little man by the end of the week! At this rate he could share a birthday with baby Ryan!


----------



## themarshas

I think so too. He's definetly dropped and I'm not the only one who's noticed, but trying to convince my DH that everything is fine with little man (who currently is enjoying beating my bladder) when I feel like crap is like talking to a wall. The man is going to be so upset post labor when I feel like I've been hit by a bus (I'm assuming that's how it'll feel). He's not good at being a tough guy when I'm sick. Cameron's first cold will probably send him into a panic...


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww, your DH sounds sweet. I just told mine that our childbirth class is from 9 to 4 on Saturday and he asked if he could bring the kindle with him! I guess since he has done this before, he is being a little more relaxed about it than I am. Even though I have been through birth once (9 years ago), I am still trying to prepare as much as possible! I told him maybe I should let him, since that is what he will probably be doing in the room anyway (that or sleeping), so he really will be prepairing if he takes it ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

but isnt that weird? lol

idk of a dr that tells you your 7 weeks gestation, instead of 9 weeks pregnant. who knows...


----------



## Twinkie210

It is kind of weird, but not unheard of. My Dr. always talks in gestational age (ie 40week pregnancy), never fetal age (ie 38 week pregnancy) so I have never had any confusion.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i hear ya..im sure everything was fine. but i personally would be bugging out only bc of what ive been thru u know!

back to work..sucks so much omggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## jessy1101

Thank the sweet baby jesus i only have a 4 day week this week. So thursday at 5pm i'm, officialy off until august 6th eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.....I feel sooo weird today my vagina insides are all bloated...like i have huge gas bubbles or something inside my uterus and im scared that if i try to do some kind of vagina fart i'll just pee instead...damnit...plus Charlie kicks right on top of it so it makes it even worse gahhhh...

Lauren? Update?? Baby?? Anything?????? LOL ya must b gettin sick of the asking for sure LOL.

Liz i'm guessing it's Cameron gettin ready for his grand entrance for sure!

Rach i know i saw ur FB posts!! I cant believe it's in both now...how the first one gotten better with the new meds the dr gave u??

How was everyone s weekend? Monday morning so far? I've got so much work shit to do to get ready for my 2 weeks off it's pretty bad booooooooooo


----------



## keepthefaithx

everyone missed my belly picture i see :( lol


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> everyone missed my belly picture i see :( lol

N'uh huh i just wasnt finished my reading for all the new posts duhhhh!! U look totaly fab Leese!! It's still a flat tummy tho i told ya u wouldnt gain 50 pounds lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol i think its big! Hahah


----------



## jessy1101

N'uh huh it totaly looks like mine did at 9 weeks so it was not big LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Maybe lauren is in labor!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I didn't miss your belly pic Lisa! I am just super jealous of the fabulous looking belly ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- I can see you are on this thread... I hope you are posting that you are in labor!


----------



## keepthefaithx

my belly is getting like hard too...especially on the very bottom of my abdomen, maybe my uterus is started to inch up??


----------



## keepthefaithx

ryan come out and play!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yup Leese that's exactly what happend to me. So far it's only the bottom of my tummy that is bumping and it's super hard.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am so excited for my scan i cant wait to see baby m


----------



## crystalclaro

Lisa your belly is so cute !!! 
Rach sorry about your eyes and the ???? HPT's 
Lauren hang in there your almost done !!!!
sorry for forgetting everyone else's news :( 

AFM I spent friday until this morning in the hospital.. FUN.. not :( I was dehydrated and puking and anemic . They gave me iron by IV and OMG I will never let them do that again!!! my hands swelled up and I couldn't close them and then my back and stomach started to spasm but thankfully it only lasted for like an hr, but I was so scared because I did not know what was happening and the nurse's had no idea either. Apparently I had an adverse reaction to the iron. Good news on the measles or whatever it was , the new tests camd back "undetermined" but the rash is gone :) Baby Ethan is doing great he must have been trying to distract me through the pain by kicking me non stop!! he even kicked the doppler .. lol takes after his daddy that's for sure his Dad's name in English means storm so we call baby Ethan " our little storm"


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks!

omg crystal thats horrible, thats great w the testing, i hope ur feeling better!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> thanks!
> 
> omg crystal thats horrible, thats great w the testing, i hope ur feeling better!!!

feeling much better thank you :) 
I just noticed your due date is close to Valentines day <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

I kno!!! And my best friend is due the same day...lol


----------



## lauren10

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :( nothing!! i thought this morning looked more promising with more plug and contractions, but no. I have my baby stress test tomorrow morning, then see the OB at 10:50, so I'll get some answers! Worst case is being induced Thursday...so really not too much longer either way! 

Lisa you look fabulous! 

Rach I'm sorry honey!! it's got to get better soon, right?! 

Liz wow only 9 more days!! you could actually go before me! haha. I'm still hoping for tonight though.


----------



## jessy1101

Well Lauren at least u know it's pretty much garanteed to be this week no mather what right? I am crossing my fingers for u tho that u dont have to b induced...

Crystal ouchhhh poor you! At least ur feeling better know? Big hugs sweety xxxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lauren!

we are all waiting for ryan wtf lol


----------



## Twinkie210

crystal- that sounds horrible!
Lauren- we will all keep our fingers crossed for tonight ;)

Well had my Dr. appt and all in all uneventful. My BP was up a little, but my Dr. didn't say anything about it (I think it was 138/88 so not terrible). Baby's heart rate was back up to 150, but I am pretty sure he was just on a sugar high from the lovely glucose drink (yuck). Despite my ever expanding waistline I am measuring right on target. Now I just have to wait and see if I get a call back on my glucose test and my vit D test to see if I need more vit D or if I have to do the 3 hr fasting screening. If I don't get a call then everything was fine. I don't know if they will have the results back tomorrow or maybe the next day, so fingers crossed I don't get a call from my Dr. office!


----------



## keepthefaithx

im sure everything will be great stace!! cant believe how fast its going


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh it was kind of cute, little dude was all curled up on my left side today and the Dr. physically had to move him to find his heart rate on the doppler. He is my little trouble maker.


----------



## keepthefaithx

awww! i cant wait to experience that omg!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> im sure everything will be great stace!! cant believe how fast its going

I know! And you are already 9 weeks! You will be in 2nd tri before you know it!


----------



## lauren10

Stace hope everything is fine!

Crystal omg I forgot to comment- you're having a rough go you poor thing!! Glad you're doing better.


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren ur being induced thurs right if nothing?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> im sure everything will be great stace!! cant believe how fast its going
> 
> I know! And you are already 9 weeks! You will be in 2nd tri before you know it!Click to expand...

i know..i was like wow..im in my 3rd month..holy crap! lol cant wait for my scan omggggg:coffee:

whats everyone having for dinner?? lol


----------



## jessy1101

Stace no worries it s gonna b great and u wont have to do the yucky 3 hour test. My 1 hour glucose is next week beurkkk..at my app last week im actualy mesuring less then most women. It really scared me at first but turns out it s not something really uncommom. Everyone is different and u never know bump wise what size u ll b and etc.

Leese we had homemade pizza for din! Yummm


----------



## lauren10

keepthefaithx said:


> lauren ur being induced thurs right if nothing?

Yup, well no later than thurs I guess. I'll find out more tomorrow! Geesh, I thought I was in la or last night but the contractions stopped. What a tease!


----------



## AmyB1978

Lauren, good luck! Can't wait to see baby Ryan!


----------



## babydust818

YAY Ryan will be here in the next couple of days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you have a latest bump pic?!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa-we had baked chicken with Italian dressing and veggies (squash, peppers, and tomatoes).


----------



## keepthefaithx

niceee

i had a crispy chicken sandwich & cocoa pebbles...lol

not a good mix....haha


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- I hope things got moving last night! I don't want you to have to wait for Thursday!


----------



## lauren10

We had striploin steak, sweet potatoes and green beans for din last night. Yum!

Just finished the biophysical profile and baby looks perfect! But my fluid is getting low. She disnt think it was overly concerning. See the doc in an hour to find out the plan!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> We had striploin steak, sweet potatoes and green beans for din last night. Yum!
> 
> Just finished the biophysical profile and baby looks perfect! But my fluid is getting low. She disnt think it was overly concerning. See the doc in an hour to find out the plan!

Tell your doc to just induce today! What is the difference if you wait two more days ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea insist on inducing today....2 days isnt big of a dif !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I have no clue how that works, can u insiste on inducing?? Or does it really have to be them that decides ok we'll induce today or tomorrow or etc??? Here's to hoping it can actualy get done today and that's it.

Happy wednesday! Eughhh...i mean happy tuesday to all but me since today is my wednesday since i'm off on friday teeeheeheee gotta love that!

It's so weird they we're announcing tons of thunder storms and etc all day today and it's been goddamn blue skies and sunny since freakin 8:30 am and doesn t look like it's gonna change...weird...


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I have no clue how that works, can u insiste on inducing?? Or does it really have to be them that decides ok we'll induce today or tomorrow or etc??? Here's to hoping it can actualy get done today and that's it.
> 
> Happy wednesday! Eughhh...i mean happy tuesday to all but me since today is my wednesday since i'm off on friday teeeheeheee gotta love that!
> 
> It's so weird they we're announcing tons of thunder storms and etc all day today and it's been goddamn blue skies and sunny since freakin 8:30 am and doesn t look like it's gonna change...weird...

Ooooh it is my tuesday/wednesday too ;) I love the weeks I am off on Friday!

When you can be induced (at least here in the U.S.) is up to the Dr. Mine is open to inducing. I asked him yesterday about if I have another big baby and he said he would induce me early if he thought the baby would be big (since DS was 9lbs at 38.5 weeks). Pretty much if I haven't had him by 38/39 weeks I think my Dr. will just tell me to pick a day and schedule an induction. At first I didn't think I wanted one, but as I get further along and see how big my belly is already, I am thinking I will be more than ready by 38/39 weeks ;) I think my Dr. does inductions more out of convenience for himself than us pregnant women though, LOL. However, if he thinks the induction won't work, ie my cervix isn't at all dilated/effaced yet, then I think he would make me wait. This happened to a girl I went to school with. She had to go past her due date with her first even though she begged to be induced, because her Dr. didn't think the induction would work. She ended up with a big baby (I think 9.5 lbs) and a C-section anyway.


----------



## jessy1101

At this point since my dr thinks i'll be having a small baby due to bump growth and size do u think he's right or it's still way to early to be able to predict?

Does being induced hurt? I'm guessing u take the epidural right before right? Althought i've heard of some women being induced and it still taking forever to give birth damnit..


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> At this point since my dr thinks i'll be having a small baby due to bump growth and size do u think he's right or it's still way to early to be able to predict?
> 
> Does being induced hurt? I'm guessing u take the epidural right before right? Althought i've heard of some women being induced and it still taking forever to give birth damnit..

It is still too early to know if Charlie is going to be small, but since neither you or your husband seem to be big and you seem to be fairly small I would bet your will have a smaller sized baby. BUT, DS was always "average" on his ultrasounds and I always measured average at my appts, but he was 9lbs, so I think sometimes it is hard to know for sure. To me the weight isn't as much a factor as how big their head and shoulders are. I have a friend who is built like you Jessy and both of her babies were a little over 8lbs and she had "easy" deliveries with both (not a lot of pushing/tearing). In fact with her 2nd she only had to push 1 and half times and her daughter was born and she didn't need any stitches! DS on the other hand had a huge head and broad shoulders. I think even if he weighed 8lbs I would have still had trouble delivering him. I will have to post one of his baby pics sometime ;)

Induction itself doesn't hurt, they are just giving you medicine to make you contract, which you would do anyway if you went into labor naturally. The bad part is you have to be hooked up to an IV and if they don't give you the dosage correctly your labor can progress quicker than you are dilating, which happened to me ( which delayed me even more because they had to turn the medicine back down and then increase it more slowly). It is usually a longer labor because it is medicine forcing the contractions, not your body doing it naturally. Oh and I didn't get my epidural right away, you can be induced and not get pain meds if you choose. It is the same as a natural labor, when/if you get an epidural is up to you.


----------



## lauren10

Getting induced now!!! Omg, I'm really nervous. I just got struck with the fear that I could bleed and die and never see Eloise again. We just dropped her bag off so I could say goodbye, and I cried. I know it's because of how my miscarriage went and all the blood loss. :( I'm excited too though!


----------



## Krippy

GL Lauren! Thinking of you hun! You are going to do fantastic...Stay strong and we can't wait to meet Baby Ryan!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Getting induced now!!! Omg, I'm really nervous. I just got struck with the fear that I could bleed and die and never see Eloise again. We just dropped her bag off so I could say goodbye, and I cried. I know it's because of how my miscarriage went and all the blood loss. :( I'm excited too though!

Oh glad your Dr. agreed to induce! Good luck! You can't compare this to your miscarriage. It will be a happy occasion and the next time you see Eloise she will have a baby sister!

I bet since you are overdue that your labor goes smoothly and you have a baby before you know it and all those fears will be gone!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh my god Lauren eeeekk!!!! So excited for you babe! Everything will be fine & ellie will adore her baby I'm sure. Keep calm & push hehe!! Xxxxx


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Getting induced now!!! Omg, I'm really nervous. I just got struck with the fear that I could bleed and die and never see Eloise again. We just dropped her bag off so I could say goodbye, and I cried. I know it's because of how my miscarriage went and all the blood loss. :( I'm excited too though!

Whaaaaaaaaaaaa Lauren that's freakin awsome!! Keep us in da loop how everything goes. Dont worry sweety everyhting will be fine and ur sooo close to holding baby Ryan in your arms!!!

Thoughts and prayers it's a super duper easy peasy labour :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> At this point since my dr thinks i'll be having a small baby due to bump growth and size do u think he's right or it's still way to early to be able to predict?
> 
> Does being induced hurt? I'm guessing u take the epidural right before right? Althought i've heard of some women being induced and it still taking forever to give birth damnit..
> 
> It is still too early to know if Charlie is going to be small, but since neither you or your husband seem to be big and you seem to be fairly small I would bet your will have a smaller sized baby. BUT, DS was always "average" on his ultrasounds and I always measured average at my appts, but he was 9lbs, so I think sometimes it is hard to know for sure. To me the weight isn't as much a factor as how big their head and shoulders are. I have a friend who is built like you Jessy and both of her babies were a little over 8lbs and she had "easy" deliveries with both (not a lot of pushing/tearing). In fact with her 2nd she only had to push 1 and half times and her daughter was born and she didn't need any stitches! DS on the other hand had a huge head and broad shoulders. I think even if he weighed 8lbs I would have still had trouble delivering him. I will have to post one of his baby pics sometime ;)
> 
> Induction itself doesn't hurt, they are just giving you medicine to make you contract, which you would do anyway if you went into labor naturally. The bad part is you have to be hooked up to an IV and if they don't give you the dosage correctly your labor can progress quicker than you are dilating, which happened to me ( which delayed me even more because they had to turn the medicine back down and then increase it more slowly). It is usually a longer labor because it is medicine forcing the contractions, not your body doing it naturally. Oh and I didn't get my epidural right away, you can be induced and not get pain meds if you choose. It is the same as a natural labor, when/if you get an epidural is up to you.Click to expand...

I guess he just really freaked me out when he said my tummy was mesuring small for 23 weeks and that's why he wants another us in my 3rd trimester to make sure the baby is a good size and nuttin too too small.


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- our little man had been measuring a week ahead until about week 34 and now he's on the/small to average size (well as they can tell by only feeling). I wouldn't worry about it yet as she still has plenty of time to grow lots. 

Lauren- YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it all goes smoothly and can't wait to see what baby Ryan looks like!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> Jessy- our little man had been measuring a week ahead until about week 34 and now he's on the/small to average size (well as they can tell by only feeling). I wouldn't worry about it yet as she still has plenty of time to grow lots.
> 
> Lauren- YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope it all goes smoothly and can't wait to see what baby Ryan looks like!

Basicly at the us at 19 and a half weeks Charlie was mesuring perfect. It's when i went to my app last week and he mesured my tummy that my dr found it on the small size. What does that have to do with anything u know?? It's not abnormal jesus..


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lauren yay!!!!!!!!!!! so awsome cant wait hunni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess charlie will be just perfect!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- I wouldn't worry about going by belly measurements. Like I said, mine was average with DS and he was big. I had a cousin who always measured small and her daughter was over 8lbs! It is all a guess.


----------



## keepthefaithx

5% complete...wow....lol thats NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

My sister's little one was supposedly about 7lbs and small, and he arrived at 8lbs 13oz and almost 22 inches long... They clearly had no clue. Afterwards they decided that he should have been a c-section baby given she's so small... blah!


----------



## themarshas

Only 5% now but it flies by soooo fast!


----------



## jessy1101

Thx guys i kinda figured it was absolutly no biggie. It's just when u hear something like that it stays in the back of ur mind u know?? Grrrr dr's....


----------



## lauren10

Hi. Have my epidural and feel awesooooommmme. Baby handling it well. Just got the gel and contractions kicked in strong


----------



## MrsMoo72

Come on our first PUPOlicious baby!!:happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Hi. Have my epidural and feel awesooooommmme. Baby handling it well. Just got the gel and contractions kicked in strong

:happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

Hiiihiiihiii Lauren did u take the gas too?? So u can be highhhh as a kite and post on here anywais!! Can we get some labour pics? LOLOL i kid i kid no way is anybody gonna see me look gross...i would also like a moment to be able to fix myself before the family comes in..just a quick lil makeup touch up..is that wrong? LOLOL


----------



## crystalclaro

OMG yeaaaaa Lauren !! so happy your on your way to baby right now :) I pray that everything goes smooth and comfortable for you :) 
Jesse I was Induced with my son and the labor was more painful and drawn out than my girls, and I did end up asking for an epi after 24 hrs. But really all it is is a IV drip they give you to cause contractions, I think how it progresses after that is how ready your body is.
Thanks everyone for the empathy :) I really appreciate it. My 17 year old is frustrating me today , she is still at her grandparents and went to the dr today , they told her she has some virus and she has to be on meds for a week. So I ask what virus ? she has no clue, and she says " im not contagious " well its a freaking virus!!! she said " your not a dr, you believe everything you read online" grrrrr I told her to go to the library and read about what a virus is!!! she just has a snotty "I know everything and you know nothing" attitude today :( i hate it when she gets like that. So I told her " ok your being rude and moody with me right now so I will call the dr myself and talk to you later when your nicer"


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhhh the joys of teenagers Crystal! I'm pretty sure i was a snooty lil bitch back then LOL..Poor mom she definetly put up with some wack attitude from me..Gotta love my mommy lololol


----------



## Twinkie210

Will this day ever end???? I am tired and cranky and want to crawl in my bed. Plus it is going to be F-ing hot when I leave work. Baby has not been nice to me today and I could do without all the braxton hicks contractions. Plus I am sitting here at work with nothing to do and I know 5 minutes before I am supposed to leave people are going to want stuff. Grrrr!


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Ahhhh the joys of teenagers Crystal! I'm pretty sure i was a snooty lil bitch back then LOL..Poor mom she definetly put up with some wack attitude from me..Gotta love my mommy lololol

lol Jess, I know my dad says I was the same way but I swear she is worse, but now at 17 MOST of the time she is great but sometimes she just slips back into 15 year old mentality!!! and I'm sure I'm extra sensitive because of hormones !!! I was crying last night because I started to get scared of giving birth... lol. I have made it through 3 times so far !!


----------



## jessy1101

Wonder if Lauren popped out Ryan yet...


----------



## jessy1101

And she s popped lolol congrats Lauren!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :)

Such exciting stuff on here! Lauren my love quick easy delivery, I can't wait to see the first beautiful pic of Ryan :) xoxo

Stace how was the glucose test?

Leese bump is super cute & small girlie :)

Jessy did I miss nursery pics? I waan see!!!

Everyone surviving the heat ok? I'm dying in montreal...humidity is hell & so is the sweaty man iaining everyday :( 7.5 more days girls! Woot woot! Getting a nice massage tonight so I hope that'll loosen everything up & let me sleep ok tonight!

Been stalking but my memory is shit these days, sorry u guys! Xoxo


----------



## lauren10

Hi everyone! 
Ryan Emily is here, 7lbs 14 oz!

Well that was frigging fast! Got the gel at 1, got an epidural at 2:30, water broke at 3:40, started pushing at like 4 and she was born at 4:27!!! Fast and furious!

Dont know how to link pics with my phone. Have one on FB and I'll post some tomorrow. Yay!!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhhh Lauren! Way to go girl! I am so excited for you and glad that it went well and fast! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## keepthefaithx

HOLY SHIT OMG CONGRATS LAUREN!!!!!!!!!!! omg yay this is so great first PUPO BABY!!!

and yes that was very fast, good for you!!!!!!!!!

cant wait to see her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## jkb11

Ahhhhhh!!!! My stupid job got in the way:). Lauren!!!!!! Congrats mommy! So awesome glad you and lil Ryan are doing good. Can't wait to see her pics and hear what Ellie thinks:) rest well Hun


----------



## AmyB1978

Congrats Lauren! Can't wait to see baby Ryan!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww yay! Welcome to the world Ryan Emily :) can't wait for pics & updates with DD ofcourse! Was worth the wait hun sweetie! Nice easy L&D! Great to start us off girl!xoxo


----------



## crystalclaro

yeeeaaah welcome baby Ryan :) and congrats Momma !!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay congrats Lauren! Seen your pic on fb - she is soooooo gorgeous! :happydance::happydance: glad everything went well xxxx


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls!! Everything is great so far. She's breastfeeding like a champ!! Little peanut is sleeping now. 

DD came in with her sitter last night and was SO excited about the baby. Must have said "baby" 200 times, and she gave her a kiss. Hopefully she keeps that enthusiasm when she gets home!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Lauren! I saw her pic on FB and she is beautiful! I want a labor like yours!!! (and a baby that size!)

I am glad DD likes her sister :) I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww how cuteeee! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Amy have u been to dr yet??


----------



## jessy1101

I think i am extremely jealous of that labour and want it lolol. She s absolutly gorgeous sweety! Im sure DD will keep up the enthusiasm for sure. When do u get out of the hospital? Betcha cant wait to b home.

Happy hump day to all!! How is everyone doin??


----------



## themarshas

Awww YAY! Congrats Lauren and I'm soooo jealous of your amazingly short labor! Can't wait to see a pic and I'm glad everything went to amazingly!


----------



## AmyB1978

keepthefaithx said:


> Amy have u been to dr yet??

Thanks for asking! I had my nurse/consult appointment on Monday and it went well. We basically just talked and they did lab work (just routine, start of pregnancy stuff, am hoping it is all fine) and checked my BP, it was lower and they seemed pleased with it.

I am actually leaving in about 3 minutes to go to my first appointment with the specialist and am a bundle of nerves between not having met this Dr (have Dr anxiety), not knowing what they will say, and not knowing if all will be okay with me and baby!

Will post an update when I can. If all goes well I will be going to work from the Dr appointment.

Please keep fxd for me that all goes well! (I am so scared.)


----------



## Krippy

I am so happy for you Lauren! Can`t wait for you to post pics of your angel!

GL with you appt Amy!

Doing well...Thanks Jess! How are you...Bubs has been kicking like crazy. Love that bubs reminds it is here and doing well. Have our 20 week ultrasound in 1 week and then I will have a scan every month. Looking forward to that but nervous about staying team yellow. Might catch a glimpse of something...lol

How is everyone else doing...Any plans for the weekend


----------



## keepthefaithx

Fxd amy!!!

Are you getting a sono today???


----------



## Twinkie210

Good luck at your appt Amy!

Kris- I am glad you are doing well and can't wait to see pics from your ultrasound (even if you are staying team yellow ;))


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Stace...Been kind of having a rough time. Lots of people around me from my pregnancy group and friends are having their first birthday parties fro their kids and keep inviting me. I know they are just trying to include me and probably don't even think that I would be upset but it has been hard bc I want to go and see friends but I am worried that I will break down. RJs 1 year birthday is coming up so I think I am feeling quite anxious about that and am not sure how I am going to handle it. Sigh...we will see I guess!

How are you Stace...I can not believe you are almost 30 weeks along...It has all gone so fast!


----------



## jessy1101

Tons of positive vibes for u Amy!! Everything will b great i just know it!

Kris think of u lots. I know it s hard but u r soo strong and a real tuff cookie. Cant wait for ur sono hunny!

Leese how u feelin? Almost time for ur next us!!! Still think it s a boy??


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Jess! ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey jess!!

i am okay. taking 2 zofran a day. helping a little still nauseous!! its okay!

scan tmaro soooooooooo anxious! 

and yes i still think boy!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

dh & i are liking Alexandria now for a girl. our new fave name..lol well see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> Thanks Stace...Been kind of having a rough time. Lots of people around me from my pregnancy group and friends are having their first birthday parties fro their kids and keep inviting me. I know they are just trying to include me and probably don't even think that I would be upset but it has been hard bc I want to go and see friends but I am worried that I will break down. RJs 1 year birthday is coming up so I think I am feeling quite anxious about that and am not sure how I am going to handle it. Sigh...we will see I guess!
> 
> How are you Stace...I can not believe you are almost 30 weeks along...It has all gone so fast!

I know it is hard, but only go if you want to don't go to make other people happy. Your feelings are more important. I don't think that they realize that while you appreciate the fact that they are inviting you, seeing their kids only reminds you of what you have missed out on doing with RJ. You should be getting ready to plan a 1 year old's party and for lack of better words, it isn't fair that you didn't get to do that. Are you planning anything for RJ's birthday? Like a small party with a cake or a balloon release? My friend has a cake every year for her daughter (who was stillborn at 38 weeks) and her and her family sing happy birthday to Natalie. They also write messages on balloon and release them to Heaven. They also take a trip around her birthday to kind of get away as a family for awhile. I know September will be hard for you :hugs: just know we are here. 

I know 29 weeks tomorrow! It seems crazy that I am almost 30 weeks! I can tell Little Dude is really getting bigger now, he can really kick hard and rolls around alot. It makes DS laugh that sometimes you can see him sticking out from my stomach (assuming it is his little butt ;))


----------



## keepthefaithx

Like 18 days til im 12 weeks. Crazynessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## themarshas

Kris- I can't even imagine how hard all of this must be for you but you are seriously amazingly strong and just think you have so much ahead to look forward to! Cant wait to see a pic of your little bean next week!

I can honestly say that today is the first reallllly uncomfortable day i've had. Everytime I sit down (which is most of the time as I have a desk job!) little man squishes up on my right hand side and in the process squishes everything- including my bladder. Not sure what's going on in there but he's just angry at life and making me soooo uncomfortable. Thankfully today is my last day before a 4 day weekend- and maybe before my maternity leave (pending his arrival)!

It's also our 3rd anniversary today. I can't believe it's been 3 years already... I say the same thing every year about our anniversary of being together. time flies!

On another note: DH's coworker got fired today (finalllly) and his boss has decided that instead of hiring someone else (they've had no good luck hiring people for this position) they are spliting the job tasks between Dh and his other coworker, along with her salary! He was already scheduled to be promoted & get a raise in September but this is way better! SO YAY!!!! Honestly a GIGANTIC raise couldn't have come at a better time! However, he had just gotten accepted into grad school and was suppose to start in a month, so this puts all that on hold again because he can't deal with the pressure at work, a new baby, and grad school all at the same time. 

Midwife tomorrow and I'm going to have her check for dialation and such this week as she didn't last week and everyone keeps asking. 

Enough about me, how's everyone's hump day going?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris your amazingly strong xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoo

happy anniversary liz!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey rach, hope ur doing good and miss you mel xo


----------



## babydust818

I have a lot to read and catch up on this thread, but just wanted to say Thank you Liz. I got the package today! :)


----------



## babydust818

WTH Lauren had Ryan!?!? Where was i? OMG lol. Congrats Lauren!!!!!!!! Awh Ellie gave her a kiss? So sweet!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

you missed alot rach! lol

shes sooooo cute! she has a pic on fb jess showed me! :)


----------



## lauren10

Kris every feeling you're having is totally valid, you don't have to put on a brave face for other people. Xoxox

Liz happy anniversary! I recommend getting an exercise/yoga ball it really helps to stretch out your hips!

Rach there are pics on FB! 

Amy good luck!!!

We're waiting for Ryan's last testing and we're going home. Yay!!!


----------



## babydust818

I just saw it. HOW did i miss that yesterday?! I'm always on fb!! She is gorgeous. She looks healthy and perfect.


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow you are going home already? Hasn't it just been 24 hrs?


----------



## AmyB1978

I just wanted to update, thank you, ladies, for all the good wishes, they must have helped. My appointment went really well. My BP is a little up but they are pleased with it and just want to monitor it. They ended up doing a sonogram (to my surprise) and everything looked good. Not only could we see baby we could see baby's heartbeat. It took me a minute to spot it but once I did there it was, a little tiny "light" flickering away on the screen! I cried when I saw it (and am crying now thinking about it.) I am so happy!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren that's incredible :) Same here, 24-36hrs is the normal stay if all is easy & smooth! U must be thrilled to be back home with DD anyways! I donhave u on fb!!! I need a pic plleeaasseee!!!

Kris hunni :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Happy hump day to everyone! Excited for u tmmr Lisa :) Saw my Dr today too, Melina doing great & layed the foundation with my Dr that back pains are getting unbearable now! We'll see how it all unfolds at the end of the month I guess!


----------



## NewbieLisette

AmyB1978 said:


> I just wanted to update, thank you, ladies, for all the good wishes, they must have helped. My appointment went really well. My BP is a little up but they are pleased with it and just want to monitor it. They ended up doing a sonogram (to my surprise) and everything looked good. Not only could we see baby we could see baby's heartbeat. It took me a minute to spot it but once I did there it was, a little tiny "light" flickering away on the screen! I cried when I saw it (and am crying now thinking about it.) I am so happy!

Aawwwww Amy sooo happy for ya girl :cloud9:


----------



## NewbieLisette

AmyB1978 said:


> I just wanted to update, thank you, ladies, for all the good wishes, they must have helped. My appointment went really well. My BP is a little up but they are pleased with it and just want to monitor it. They ended up doing a sonogram (to my surprise) and everything looked good. Not only could we see baby we could see baby's heartbeat. It took me a minute to spot it but once I did there it was, a little tiny "light" flickering away on the screen! I cried when I saw it (and am crying now thinking about it.) I am so happy!

Aawwwww Amy sooo happy for ya girl :cloud9:


----------



## jessy1101

Liz thats awsome for DH s raise!! God knows it s always a plus to make more money!

Lauren super happy ur going home almost tonight lol.

Amy sweet news for the us! Seing that heartbeat is one of the best feelings in the world :)

Lisette i dont think i have u on my FB!! Who else am i missing?? I have Rach, Stace, Lauren..

Last day of work tomorrow eeeeeee happy happy happy


----------



## NewbieLisette

Very exciting Jess :happydance: add me on fb & then can add all the girls from yours :)


----------



## themarshas

Yep its 2 am and I'm reporting that Mr.Cameron will be here in the next 24hrs. My water broke a few hours ago while just lying down to bed. Glad they went when they did because seriously I didn't realize how much fluid there is! Went to the hospital to get checked out because I wasn't contracting yet, well I was but couldn't feel them. Normally theyd let you go home until labor sets in but there was mecosium? Present in my waters so we will be here for a few days. If I haven't progressed by 4am they'll start pitocine? And little man will be here tomorrow sometime!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow how exciting Liz!! :happydance::happydance: Hope it all goes smoothly for you, can't wait to see Cameron!


----------



## AmyB1978

Liz, wishing you a speedy, and safe, delivery! Can't wait to see Cameron! Two babies on here in just over 24 hours! Exciting stuff!


----------



## Twinkie210

Amy- great news on the U/S!!! 

Liz- Can't wait to hear news of little Cameron! I was like you when they broke my water with DS, I could not believe how much comes out! And silly me was walking around with a panty liner on thinking that would help if my water broke out in public, LOL. I think you would have to wear a bath towel! I hope all goes smoothly, sorry there was merconium in the fluid, that is kind of scary, but hopefully little man didn't breath any in! I am surprised they just didn't start you off with the pitocin instead of waiting to see, the only thing it does is make you contract faster...


----------



## themarshas

They've started the meds and little man seems to be doing great so that's good. Just waiting for the excitement to begin


----------



## Twinkie210

Keep us updated and rest while you can!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Eeeeekkkkk Liz soooo excited for ya, sounds like ur doing amazing :happdance:


----------



## Krippy

themarshas said:


> Yep its 2 am and I'm reporting that Mr.Cameron will be here in the next 24hrs. My water broke a few hours ago while just lying down to bed. Glad they went when they did because seriously I didn't realize how much fluid there is! Went to the hospital to get checked out because I wasn't contracting yet, well I was but couldn't feel them. Normally theyd let you go home until labor sets in but there was mecosium? Present in my waters so we will be here for a few days. If I haven't progressed by 4am they'll start pitocine? And little man will be here tomorrow sometime!

Yeaaahhhh Liz! GL sweetie! Can't wait to meet little Cameron! :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> Liz thats awsome for DH s raise!! God knows it s always a plus to make more money!
> 
> Lauren super happy ur going home almost tonight lol.
> 
> Amy sweet news for the us! Seing that heartbeat is one of the best feelings in the world :)
> 
> Lisette i dont think i have u on my FB!! Who else am i missing?? I have Rach, Stace, Lauren..
> 
> Last day of work tomorrow eeeeeee happy happy happy

Add me on facebook...well I guess if you want to lol! I haven't seen baby Ryan yet! 

[email protected] First name Kristin :happydance:


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Liz super duper excited for u hunny!! How r u feeling? Pain? Did u have an epidural?? Deets!!!!

Lisette i added you! Kris i'll add u too :)

Happy thrusday to all! Happy friday to meeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## babydust818

GAH!! Ryan and Cameron will only be 2/3 days apart!! HOW EXCITING! I'm super ecstatic for ya Liz! Can't wait to see how handsome he is.

Lisette this is my fb page, add me! :) https://www.facebook.com/rach818xx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Got a break from my old man! PHEW! How's everyone doing??? I just did a bunch of fb add's! Pls add me too!

Any news from Lisa yet?

Lauren hope you're settling in wonderfully at home! 

Liz we're WAITING :) :) :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

holy crap i missed alot!!!

liz omg great news !!! hope everything goes great!

hey lisette baby melina will be here so soon omg!!

i hope ur doing good lauren!!

amy great scan!

okay sooooooooo my apt went EXCELLENT! changed my dd to feb 16 baby was measuring 2 days ahead im 9w5d today!! hb was a strong 155 we heard it, was amazing, baby was wobbling back and forth said he/she was perfect! he said im passed the chromosomal miscarriage stage so im THRILLED!!!!!!!

i have my nuchal scan thing on aug 7 ahhh!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awesome news Leese! :cloud9:

Liz is prob pushing now :haha:


----------



## keepthefaithx




----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks em.! How are you doing sweeti whats the word on ttcing???


----------



## MrsMoo72

You must be soooo happy Leese?

Af finished today and i got my mc clinic appt 2moro so we'll see after that i guess?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww Leese such a cute lil baby M :cloud9:

Emm so good to have you online! Wonderful news the witch is gone and you are gonna soon be ttc again :) How is your cutie DS doing?


----------



## MrsMoo72

He's doing great thanks Lisette! How you doing? You've not been on here so much?


----------



## keepthefaithx

im so on cloud 9, i just feel i had such a horrible year, and i really never thought i would ever be in this position...its hard to explain, almost like it wasnt possible for me.....

thats awsome em, are you trying this cycle?!

thanks lisette!!!!!!!! is he/she a cutie...lolo hows ur back ???


----------



## lauren10

Liz!!!!! Wow that's exciting! Can't wait to hear. 

Lisa and Amy great news from the doctor. Rach congrats on the job!!! 

Thanks to everyone else for all the well wishes, we're doing great at home!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey lauren!!!!!! How is it to be home!??? Hows lil ryan, cant wait to see pics!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren, glad you and Ryan are doing well! I think it is time for a new ticker, since you are no longer 41 weeks pregnant ;)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh i thought that Stace! Erm, we havent had a bump pic from you in ages....


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Lisa!!! So happy everything is falling into place. I hope you're starting to feel a bit more relaxed about being pregnant!! Do you have a feeling at all on what the gender might be?

Emma i hope you can start TTC with Kim and i soon!! That is IF you're ready! :) I hope you get some good news tmrw and can figure something out with your dr. 

Lauren so happy you're home and doing well!! Ryan is a gorgeous little girl. Is Ellie really excited?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i think its a boy...so does mostly everyone..lol

he told me that he would have a good idea or definately tell me at my 15 week scan!!!!!!!!

how are you doing hunni?


----------



## keepthefaithx

guys can anyone let me know what exactly they do for the 12 week like nuchal fold scan, i heard its more then just meausuring the neck ....

just wanted to ask you girls


----------



## Twinkie210

At mine they first measured the baby to make sure he was still on track and checked his heart rate. Then they did the nuchal scan part. It took forever because little dude would not cooperate. They wanted him to turn a certain way and he refused, LOL. They had me rolling from side to side and had me try emptying my bladder some.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol yea come on Lauren get on that girl ;) She is totally precious! How is DD with her? We need combo pic's big time!!!! how are you feeling? Is it all coming back to you like it was yesterday?

Lisa my back is sore today but no shooting pains thank God...instead my mouth is now throbbing on the other side from where my tooth was pulled last week :dohh:


Emm I know its just been crazy and I miss you guys lots! Soon home and relaxing and chatting with my girls all day :happydance:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinkie210 said:


> At mine they first measured the baby to make sure he was still on track and checked his heart rate. Then they did the nuchal scan part. It took forever because little dude would not cooperate. They wanted him to turn a certain way and he refused, LOL. They had me rolling from side to side and had me try emptying my bladder some.

Exact same here Lisa, took it really serious and made sure she co-operated for many diffrent shots and angles. I got bloodwork done that day as well!


----------



## jessy1101

Ditto for me too Lisa. They did soooo many mesures and checks. Then they mesure the amniotic fluid behind the baby's head. They should also let u know where ur placenta is. If it's behind the baby (like me) you'll feel the baby move way earlier.

Liz? News? Dear god i hope it's going good and she isnt in pain or anything..prob pretty pooped tho.

Lisette eeee ur almost gonna be off from work right?

Em i hope they have good news for u tomorrow and you'll be back on the TTC train. Lotsa love chica.

Rach congrats on the new job!! When do you start? What will u be doing? Deets!

Lauren that's awsome that u guys are home. It definetly always feels better to be in ur own things right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

That sucks lisette, hopefully the rest of your time goes quickly!


----------



## keepthefaithx

OOO okay jess. i cant wait, i guess im nervous but i feel everything will be okay! trying to be positive!

i forgot to ask him when i can stop progesterone..illc all after my 12 week scan i guess, he wont be doing it. someone else will a specialist..


----------



## babydust818

I'll be working at a call center. Answering calls about EyeMed insurance. Will be getting my OWN health insurance after i've worked there 3 months!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thats so cool rach!! So happy for ya!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awsome new Rach!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach thats freakin sweet! Im so happy for u!!

Liz how r u doin???


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz !!! Hope u r doing goood!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach hunni congrats! Getting away from ur boss sounds like a much needed thing :thumbup: 

Liz thinking of u girl :hugs:

Jess yaaahhooo vaca time :happydance:


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Rach! That is fantastic news...Love new, fresh starts!

Thinking of you too Liz...I know that you are doing well and can't wait to hear all about it! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

happy 19 kris xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey kim, how are you doing sweeti??? whats goin on w ur cycle?


----------



## jkb11

Hi Leese!awesome news about your us! So happy for you! Nothing new for me. It tested a few days ago and bfn. I have my dr appt Monday hope to get a plan together. 
Liz- thinking about you! I'm sure your enjoying being a new mommy! Can't wait for an update from you and Lauren:) 
Rach- congrats on the new job and yay for getting insurance!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls! Any new word on Liz?!?


----------



## themarshas

Hey! Cameron Allen made his grand apperance last night at 10:03 after 38 mins of pushing. 7lbs 12ounces and 19 inches long. He's a cutie and dark blue eyes and light brown hair. overall it was pretty great and easy once I got an epidural (most amazing thing ever in my opinion). Two small tears with a total of six stitches.


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Liz! Sounds like such a cutie...Can't wait to see pics. Take care of yourself and glad the birth went well!


----------



## babydust818

CONGRATS LIZ!!! I can't wait to see him!!!!!!!!! So happy you had a nice smooth delivery.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay Liz! So happy for you babe, bet he's a total cutie!

Congrats on the new job Rach, hope your boss is nicer that the last one!

Afm - had my mc clinic appt today, they did bloods for clotting etc and i'm having a scan hopefully next week to check for structural abnormalities in my uterus/ovaries. She said they prob won't find anything wrong though and we apparently have a 60% chance of next pregnancy being successful ( which doesn't sound so great to me!) She said there's no evidence to show that waiting to ttc will make any difference but said we should wait for blood results before ttc. She said they will be back in a couple of weeks but didn't make my next appt till 14th sep coz she's on holiday before that! I can check the results myself anyway so if everythings within normal range we will start ttc. 

If i'm unlucky enough to mc again they want to test tissue for chromosome issues and *when* i get pg again they will scan me every 2 weeks from 7 weeks even if everything looks ok. ( gotta get to a point where everything looks ok at 7 weeks tho huh?! Not managed that yet!)


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Liz!! Congrats sweety! I do believe an epidural is god s gift to women lolol

Emma im glad u wont habe to wait till sept for results. 

Lotsa love girlies xxxxx


----------



## babydust818

Emma so you won't know your blood results until sept 14th? Or can you call and find out? I hope you can find out sooner than that. It would suck to have to wait 2 more months. You really are one tough girl. I know i'd be complaining and whining every chance i got about it all. You're just so strong and i admire you for that! I'm glad that they will monitor you every 2 weeks when you do get PG again. That is relieving. I just don't understand why they don't do that for every girl who has had more than 1 MC. In my opinion they should have done that for you this last time. Anyways... i hope you can start TTC soon!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks, Rach, i gotta be, what else can i do? I know having my ds helps so much too and if he ends up being my only one then i will still be so grateful for him :thumbup:

In theory i have to wait till sept for results but since i work at the hospital i can sneak a peek on the system... I don't think we can wait that long to start trying! Especially as i'm expecting everything to come back normal so i would be pissed off if we waited so long and they told us nothing was wrong!


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz congrats on your little man! He sounds adorable!

Emma- glad your appt went well and they are doing blood tests and an ultrasound. I hope everything comes back normal so you can start TTC, but if it doesn't it will be good to catch it now instead of after another loss.


----------



## jessy1101

Kim im crossing my fingers that everything goes good monday and you ll get good news on whats the what.

Im drinking a blue rasberry slush puppy right now and it s the best thing in the world lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey em. Wen i did my clotting text it took 3 weeks to get results...thats pretty crazy they want u to wait tilsept 14....thats bullshit...doesnt take that long....maybe u can call back and be like my friend got it done took 3 weeks i dont get y it will take so long...see what they say...i hope it comes back all clear forbu and can start again soon ! Xoxooxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey jess miss ya girl

Liz awww congrats very happy for u cant wait to see little man!

Lauren hope eevrythings weell :)

Dh is picking up french onion soup for din..im actually excited to eat it..food doesnt really excite me these dayssss :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

She said the bloods would only take a couple of weeks so i have no idea why she doesn't want to see me till sept?! She also said "if you're al ready pg when you come for the next appt...." so i guess she's not expecting me to wait? I don't fucking know :shrug:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Well thats weird she said that.....if u have a clottinf disorder u need to be on certain meds....and if its the more extreme clotting disorders injectablr blood thinners...but u have had bo's isnt that genetic? Wud that have anything to do w why they wud wanna send u for clotting tests or just wanna do as many tests as possible....i wud insist on getting tests as soon as they are done...thats rediculois u shud have to wait so long for sumthing that important...:(


----------



## babydust818

Emma i think you should do what you feel is right! If you think you should start TTC this month, then do it. If you feel more safe waiting to hear the results in a couple weeks and then start trying next month, then do that. Whatever you feel is right! It will all turn out the way its meant to regardless :) I hope you will start TTC very very soon because Kim and i need another buddy!!! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

If u start ttc soon em before results ask ur dr if u can take baby aspirin and metanx...it is a broken down form folic acid bc wen u have a clotting disorder u have a heard time breaking down folic acid..

Even if u dont have the disordee those things are goos to take it wont hurt..xo


----------



## lauren10

Liz congrats! Can't wait to see pictures! Isn't the epidural the best? Makes it more possible to really enjoy the experience!

Emma I'm so glad theyre staying on top of things this time for you. A 60% chance is probably what everyone has, right? It will happen honey!!

Things here are good. The last 2 nights were rough because my milk only just came in last night, so we're playing catch up!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey lauren glad everythings good cant wait to see pics!


----------



## babydust818

I can't wait to see pics of Cameron!!!!!!! I bet he is a ham.

Yes Emma, 60% is actually a good number to me. I knew someone who had less than 5% and she is PG right now!!! Almost 9 weeks!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Liz congrats sweetie :cloud9: lil man sounds adorable, we need a pic asap girl!

Emm hunni I'm sorry its still a bit of limbo right now but it does sound like you've got a good team of dr's on ur side! Is af totally done now atleast?

Kim fx for ya, a positive appt with a plan on Monday :hugs:

Rach how u feeling for this cycle girl? When does the new job start?

Lauren good to hear for u hunni, fb pics are just too dam cute! Hope lil Ryan catches up on lots o feeding now & then let's u rest :) xxxx

Hope everyone is having a great day, I'm just waiting for my friend & her lil 2yr old to come over for a pool day :happydance: thank God my tooth magicaly stopped hurting yesterday & I didn't need to make an emergency trip to the dentist! Phew! If any of u girls need a good laugh I just started reading the girlfriends guide to surviving the first year of motherhood! Total riot :)


----------



## babydust818

I made these last night! They're S'mores Bars. Bottom layer is sugar cookie with graham crackers, 2nd layer is semi-sweet choc chips melted and top layer is mini marshmallows! THEY'RE DELICIOUS!!
 



Attached Files:







smoresbars.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lauren10

those look so good Rach! 

Lisette, I'm glad your tooth is better! Kim good luck at your appt!!

For those not on FB, here's pics of Ryan and her big sis! and the one with me is within a minute of her birth :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_00338.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7









IMG_00351.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_00352.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 7









RyanBirthday.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydust818

Wow Lauren!! She is sooo perfect! You have a gorgeous family!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Lauren, your girls are beautiful! Your pictures brought a tear to my eye! Congrats!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the pics Lauren, she is a doll!

We went to our child birth class today. Most of the stuff I already knew, but it was nice to have a refresher! (and we got a tour of the hospital) the nurse giving the class was going over some statistics and mentioned that forcep delivery is pretty rare and that they had over 1000 births last year and only 9 required forceps (which is my worst fear since my first required forceps). I guess I didn't realize how rarerly they use them. she also said that our hospital has a C-section rate of 27% which is below the nationwide average of about 30%. I am hoping for a completely complication free birth as long as little dude cooperates!

It was kind of funny, we were practicing relaxation techniques and DH was supposed to be whispering words of encouragement as we pretended like we were having contractions, instead he was telling me funny things like "suck it up" and "it doesn't hurt that bad". Then as we were doing deep breathing exercises Little guy gets the hiccups. It was so hard to take it seriously with my two guys trying to make me laugh ;)


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls!

Ah that's so cute stace! I had a forceps delivery with DD1 - it sucked! I'm sure things will go much smoother for you this time. 

Liz lets see some pics!

And sorry but on a depressing note, I can't get over that a 6 year old was killed in that theater shooting. It makes me so sick. :(


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren love ur pics! Gorgeous happy family. And FYI i hope to look as good as u that soon after the birth. With my luck i ll b sweaty and ickyyy..

Liz cant wait for Camero pics!!

Stace lolol DH and little man wanted to make mommy laugh. 

Rach that looks delish!! Can u send me some plz????

How was everyone s saturday? I want shopping with my mom aunt and brother. DH did the roof fun fun fun lol. I dont even him at all..


----------



## lauren10

My sat was great! Didn't even have to leave the house! So, my SILs wedding is in 2 weeks. Need to see what kind of dress fits me! Eek. I'm losing the weight fast, but definitely have that pouch!


----------



## AmyB1978

Lauren,

And my sister was worried because I got married 2 months after her daughter was born! She was very very happy when she found out I wasn't having any bridesmaids (we wanted a very small/intimate wedding) and that she could at least just find a dress that would work for her and not have to try to buy/order/etc a dress while pregnant that she would be wearing 2 months after!) 

Good luck finding something, and remember, if you can, to have it be nursing friendly... my sister didn't even think about that until after she bought her dress. Luckily her MIL is a amazing at crafts/sewing/quilting so she converted the straps to make it work!

And, again, your daughters are beautiful!


----------



## lauren10

Lol, yeah 2-3 weeks will be rough! I'll probably go for comfort over fashion :)


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Lol, yeah 2-3 weeks will be rough! I'll probably go for comfort over fashion :)

I recommend finding a high waisted halter dress. My sister's bride's maid dresses were halters and had like an empire waist and were pretty showed off "the girls" and hid any pooch. I was about 30lbs overweight in her wedding and it still looked good on all the brides maids. Plus I am sure you are rocking some awesome boobs right now breastfeeding and a halter top would be easy to feed the baby in ;) If not I would go with a cute pair of dress pants and a nice comfy shirt.


----------



## crystalclaro

beautiful pics Lauren <3


----------



## babydust818

I am ready for bed.... zZzZz


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heyy girls! Lauren adorable pics omgg!!! 

How was everyones weekend?


----------



## keepthefaithx

jesssssssssss i see you on, i feel i havent spoke w u in like 100 years :(


----------



## jessy1101

Cant believe how fast the weekend went! Thank god im on holidays for the next 2 weeks. They did all our roof and it s completly finished. An expensive necessity huh? Going to friends place tonight. Then going boatimg the next few days. Cottage all next week.

How is everyone doin? Is it hot like a fucking bitch? It s sooo bad here oufff..

How r the mamas with their new borns doing?

Rach ur starting ur new job tomorrow right? Excited? Nervous? I think it will b great for sure!

Leese still feeling like poo? R have the meds kicked in?

I forget was it Emma or Kim that had a dr app today? Sorry girlz my brain has turned to mush due to the heat so memory is complete crap.

These days i just either lie on the floor in front of the AC or stay in my kiddy pool..it s the only relief i get! I cant even bring myself to enjoy sex since it s so hot and sticky :(


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jesssssssssss i see you on, i feel i havent spoke w u in like 100 years :(

Lolol i was writting a long ass post lol how r u sweety??


----------



## keepthefaithx

HAHA I MISS YA!!!!

i still feel like crap, but i think it is easing up a bit...taking zofran 2 a day-

i am sooooooo super anxious for nt scan, 15 days...ahhhhh then we are telling everyone!

im sure everything will be just fine :)


----------



## themarshas

Hope everyone had a great weekend. It's been a whirlwind around here with all the visitors but thankfully it's slowed today. Currently attempting to get used to not having much to do with my day. I haven't had a "free" day in literally years so getting used to being home is a change of pace. However, the thought of trying to go anywhere is kinda overwhelming. We did make it to the pediatrician and back without an issue so that was a relief. It's hard to do anything when little man wants to eat once an hour. I'm just glad that my milk is coming in and that seems to be helping today. Otherwise, all is going well here, just getting used to the lack of sleep (well, getting used to being up all night).
 



Attached Files:







283746_10151940328460697_101722753_n.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 9









mail.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good to hear from you Liz! Glad it's all going well and you're getting used to being a mummy, Cam is a total cutie! Xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww love the pics of your little man! The whole wanting to eat every hour is what scares me the most about breastfeeding! I didn't breastfeed DS and he ate a lot even right after he was born. He came home from the hospital eating 3oz of formula at a time! I am afraid I might give up on breastfeeding when little dude wants to eat all the time and my milk hasn't come in yet. I would be the parent who gives in and gives him a bottle ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Liz absolutely beautiful pics girl :cloud9:

How's everyone doing today? Super F*&^^# HOT here!!!!!! My dam building cheaps out on AC on the weekend and I swear I'm ready to melt with a mini fan blwoing in my face!!! Ouf...4more days to go after today :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, Lisette that is how our office building is! I know to dress minimally on Mondays. Yikes you are so close to being done!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz cameron is soooo adorable congrats hunni!

Lisette ur icon pic is super pretty girl xo

I ordered a salad from this place by my job and they put gargonzola cheese on it...i lov this cheese but they tell u to chill w eatting it...if i pick as much as i can off u think its okay ? Like wud u guys eat any cheeses like that??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sorry Lisa a little late to reply! Did u eat sweetie? Lol, I would pick it off from a resto essp at the beggining but if ur buying it most packed ones are good & will say pasturized milk so its good then :)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh Liz he s absolutly perfect hunny! Congrats again :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I didnt eat most of it i picked alot out!

It was so delish lol but now im gettinf nauseous from it...figures!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess belly pic soon please??!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I second that Lisa! Jess you've been holding back & u too Stace! Come on I need to know I'm not the only one getting rolly polly up in here :)

Kris hunni is ur appt this week? We need a belly shot from u too pls!xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea stace n kris too! Ill do my next one at 12 weeks :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

I can't wait for ur next shot girlie :) 11days :happydance:


----------



## babydust818

Love the family picture of you Liz!! You have a gorgeous little man. Congrats to you and your DH!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Liz and Lauren!!! Congrats on adorable little ones!!! Cameron and Ryan are precious!!!!

I did a loooonnnggg post earlier today and it didn't submit?!?!?

Rach- how's the new job? Hope you love it! 

Had my dr appt today. Got prescriptions- for femera. And he ordered a progesterone blood draw on cd 21. He also gave me a script for provera to go ahead and start my af but I tk I might give it a week or two. Hcg was negative today but there is a ever so little chance I o last week and I may have conceived then and it's just too early to test. I don't think this is the case but I wanna know for sure! Dr said he does not understand why I haven't got pregnant yet because he feels Im in great health. It was all I could do to not say its been over two years! But I managed to keep it together. So he wants to try this round with just the meds and track o with the lab work. And if doesn't happen then continue with the meds and follow o with ultra sounds and give injections to help. But he said without insurance covering it it will get very expensive. The us alone will be 250 each time I get it done :( really hope the first round works.


----------



## babydust818

Wow Kim. Sounds like your doctor is taking great care of you. I sure hope it works the first month as well because $250 adds up quite quickly. I hope and pray it all gets you a BFP the first cycle. I'm glad you went and got questions somewhat answered. I understand about wanting to wait to start provera. Wouldn't that be something if you were PG right now?! What a miracle and life saver that would be as far as money goes. I'm praying for you darling. I hope we can get our rainbows very very VERY soon!


----------



## lauren10

Liz what a handsome little guy!! Leaving the house is def intimidating at first but gets easier the more you do it. Breastfeeding is hard! Sounds like you're doing awesome

Kim I'm glad your appt went well! It's gonna work!!

Hope everyone else is well! Xoxo


----------



## Krippy

Lauren and Liz...Your little ones are so darn precious. I just want to cuddle them and smooch them...Enjoy every little moment with them! I can't wait.

I have been in the lurking mood lately...sorry ladies! :) My detailed scan is Wednesday so I will have a pic of bubs to share with you and I will also share another bump pic as well. We have stuck to our decision to stay team yellow but I am still excited to see our bubs. Still doesn't feel real that I am preggo again...Can't believe that I am almost 20 weeks already! 

Can`t wait to see a bump pic from you Leese...12 weeks has come up fast! :)

I want another pic from you too Lis and Stace! Hope you all are well!

Hope you are enjoying your holidays Jess!


----------



## crystalclaro

congrats Liz he is so sweet :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- awesome news from your Dr.! I hope the meds help and work quickly, that would suck to have to pay out of pocket for the U/S, but I am sure if it helps you get your rainbow you would gladly pay $250 :)

Kris- Everything will work out with your little rainbow! I can't wait to see pics and we can all take gender guesses :)

I will try to remember to do a bump pic on Thursday when I am 30 weeks. Hard to believe I only have 10 weeks left!

I don't remember what I have posted and what I haven't so sorry if I repeat myself! I got a call back from my Dr. and it was my vit D test that was bad, not the glucose :) So I am back on a prescription for high dose vit D to help bring it up more. But good news is I avoided the dreaded 3 hr glucose test! yay! Me and DH went and picked out carpet for little guys room last night. A guy is coming to measure today and then we have to order it. So hopefully I will be in full decorating mode in 2 weeks or so! I am also trying to plan a surprise diaper party for DH, so if anyone has any suggestions let me know. Right now it is going to basically be a BBQ, with hot dogs, brats, chips, soda, beer, and maybe some cupcakes. I am going to try to set up washers, bean bags, and hill billy golf. Any other suggestions?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good morning girlies! Xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Morning love, hows u?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning chicas :wave:

How's everyone doing out there?


----------



## NewbieLisette

jkb11 said:


> Liz and Lauren!!! Congrats on adorable little ones!!! Cameron and Ryan are precious!!!!
> 
> I did a loooonnnggg post earlier today and it didn't submit?!?!?
> 
> Rach- how's the new job? Hope you love it!
> 
> Had my dr appt today. Got prescriptions- for femera. And he ordered a progesterone blood draw on cd 21. He also gave me a script for provera to go ahead and start my af but I tk I might give it a week or two. Hcg was negative today but there is a ever so little chance I o last week and I may have conceived then and it's just too early to test. I don't think this is the case but I wanna know for sure! Dr said he does not understand why I haven't got pregnant yet because he feels Im in great health. It was all I could do to not say its been over two years! But I managed to keep it together. So he wants to try this round with just the meds and track o with the lab work. And if doesn't happen then continue with the meds and follow o with ultra sounds and give injections to help. But he said without insurance covering it it will get very expensive. The us alone will be 250 each time I get it done :( really hope the first round works.

Lots of prayers and dust your way kim :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim i wish you the best hunni!! fxd only 1 time, this is ur time!!!!!!!!!!

whats up em whats goin on how are you???

hi lisette!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

My SIL had her 12 week scan today and everything looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## jkb11

Thanks everybody :) I'm nervous about taking meds because of the listed side effect possibilities..... Just called to get the cost of the femara it 70$ ..... Debating on if I should request dr to call me clomid in instead. Not because of the cost but because they have only used it for fertility for 10 yrs. and clomid has been around since 60s .....there seem to be pros and cons to both. Not sure which way to go..... The femara just hasn't been studied much for fertility because it is a treatment for breast cancer. 

Emma - great news for your sil. 

Jess- how's Mel???? Give her our love!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw yay good news em!

yea mel hope ur doing okay!

kim yea 70 does suck, but youve been on clomid before....so i would try it, i mean if you can u know


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel like everything has crappy side effects..it sucks!! to help one thing, messes up another..but i feel like thats every medicine for the most part- :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait for my 12 week scan omggggg so anxious...is it a long ultrasound?


----------



## themarshas

Hi all! I can't believe that everyone is so far along already! Cant wait to hear how everything is going with Kris' little one & I'm impressed you can stay team yellow! 

Kim- I hope you don't have to take anything too long before your bfp.

Jessy- we need a new pic. I'll post a post preggo pic soon. Its amazing what our bodies can do!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim crossing fingers it only takes 1 shot sweety!! Since u have already taken clomid maybe try this other stuff? Cant hurt right?

Liz have u already lost lots of weight?? I do need to post a new bump shot lol

Leese yupp it s a longer us since they do so many mesurements. Ur gonna love it.

Emma thats great for ur SIL! How r u doin hunny?

Kris ur one tuff chica cuz noooo way could i of stayed team yellow im way to curious by nature to wait! 

Being on holidays is the freakin best. We re going boating all day tomorrow so bring on the golden tan session lolol OMG i peeked at my registry and holy crap the only big thing left to buy is the dresser!! The crib, the stroller amd car seat, the matresse, the bedding set, the change table have all been bought! Plus tons of other goodies...Charlie is gonna b a spoiled lil baybay lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

How r things liz???


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess thats so awsum.!! Like zofran isnt working anymore wtf!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- I can't believe you looked at your registry! My mom told me some people have alredy bought off mine, so I won't look at it again until after my shower! I want to be surprised at what people bought ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I would ck it every day...lol and be like yay!!!!! Wen sumthings taken off haha

Do u guys know when ur showers r or is it secret?


----------



## Twinkie210

Mine is Aug 19th, but my Mom and sister won't tell me any of the details (other than the date and time). My suspicion is that it is going to be Dr. Suess themed, but it is just a guess ;)


----------



## babydust818

Charlie is going to be one spoiled and well loved little angel! What a stress reliever that you don't have to worry about all that stuff!!! Great family you have.


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo Stace where r u registered? Under what name? I ll go peek for u lololol

Mine isnt a secret at all. My mom brought me shopping for all of my favorite candies cuz she s making a huge candy buffet with a popcorn machine too that she already has. She s a huge desert and pastry chef so she s pretty much a pro at this stuff. Ive also found out..and i swear to god u guys this is the most amazimg thing ever..that she s making me a louis vuitton shower cake!! I was like nooo fucking way! 

Registry wise it s too hard not to peek lolol i know im bad but once again too curious by nature.


----------



## themarshas

'I've lost about 20lbs already & I swear my stomach was smaller today then when I looked at it yesterday. Jessy- I always checked my registry- I'm way to nosey too! But its great that you've gotten so much because little people seriously need lots of stuff!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Oooo Stace where r u registered? Under what name? I ll go peek for u lololol
> 
> Mine isnt a secret at all. My mom brought me shopping for all of my favorite candies cuz she s making a huge candy buffet with a popcorn machine too that she already has. She s a huge desert and pastry chef so she s pretty much a pro at this stuff. Ive also found out..and i swear to god u guys this is the most amazimg thing ever..that she s making me a louis vuitton shower cake!! I was like nooo fucking way!
> 
> Registry wise it s too hard not to peek lolol i know im bad but once again too curious by nature.

Babies R Us and Target, registrants name- Stacie Light, state- IL (I think that is all you need) BUT- the invitations haven't went out for my shower yet, so I doubt that much is purchased, I think it might be a couple people from work who bought off my registry, but I am not peeking! I love surprises! I didn't even want to register, but my Mom made me. I would have rather her just kept a list of the stuff I needed and let people pick out what they wanted to buy me. I am not picky at all so I really don't care what pattern/color most stuff is. I like when people pick out something for me, it means that they had to put some thought into the present!


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> 'I've lost about 20lbs already & I swear my stomach was smaller today then when I looked at it yesterday. Jessy- I always checked my registry- I'm way to nosey too! But its great that you've gotten so much because little people seriously need lots of stuff!

Awesome news on the weight loss! You didn't gain that much anyway right? You are probably one of those women I am always jealous of, that can practically wear their old clothes a week after delivering! My friend is the same way! Makes me sick! LOL... but it is great for you ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I had a great start to my morning... I woke up with a giant "Charlie Horse" in my right calf. I started yelling "Ow Ow Ow Ow" and DH is like "What?!?!" Now it is not the first or even the second time this has happened, you think he would figure it out and just start rubbing my calf, but no. I promised him if it was anything other than a "Charlie Horse" I would yell something different ;) So then I got ready for work and was eating breakfast and got terrible heartburn that lasted my whole drive to work :( The heartburn started even before I ate and I only had two pieces of toast and a glass of milk for breakfast, so not sure what caused it but it sucked! Then I got to work and walked all the way in our building and realized I forgot my badge in my car. Now the guard was going to be nice and issue me a temporary one, but I went ahead and walked back out to my car to get it. I swear if anything else goes wrong today, I am going home and going back to bed!


----------



## themarshas

Sorry to hear your morning is going so rough Stacie! It can only go up from here.

I gained 30lbs total and I could probably put my old pants on if I didn't care about comfort. I think I'll wait a week to try. I still have a pouch obviously so normal shirts aren't happening yet but in time....


----------



## jkb11

Stace I hope your day gets better:) morning everybody! 
Liz awesome news on the weight loss. Breastfeeding will pull the weight off so fast!!! With my ds I weighed 4 pounds less than before I got preggo at my 2 week check up and went there wearing my size 4 jeans:) wish I could wear them now!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> Stace I hope your day gets better:) morning everybody!
> Liz awesome news on the weight loss. Breastfeeding will pull the weight off so fast!!! With my ds I weighed 4 pounds less than before I got preggo at my 2 week check up and went there wearing my size 4 jeans:) wish I could wear them now!

I was the same way with DS! (well I had a 6 week checkup, but I weighed 2lbs less than when I got pregnant at that checkup!) I didn't BF though, it just came off naturally, I guess with all the post baby hormones?? I could only dream of being that weight again! LOL Maybe if they cut off an arm or a leg or something!


----------



## keepthefaithx

who is breast feeding here everyone???


----------



## MrsMoo72

I weighed less after bf'ing as well! But only did it for 4months - we were both ready for it to stop tbh!!!


----------



## jkb11

I will bf! Makes a huge difference. I could totally tell the 3 years I worked in NICU!!! It can mean life or death for some of the micro premies. Obviously the closer to term the less you have to worry about that. But I think it helps any baby. And when I'm done having kids then I will get my boob job;)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, I am going to try breastfeeding, but I am not sure how long we will do it for. I have to start introducing a bottle after a few weeks, because I need him to take a bottle during the day by 6-8 weeks, so I don't have any problems when I return to work! I have heard this can cause nipple confusion, but I just have to risk it. My SIL breastfed exclusively the whole time she was off work (my niece got a couple bottles at most) and the baby refused to eat out of a bottle when she went back to work! She would go all day long at the sitter's house and only drink like 2-4oz at most! I can not afford to have that happen, so I am going to introduce a bottle plenty early enough to get him used to it. If that ends my time breast feeding then I guess I will have to live with that.


----------



## jkb11

I think it's good to pump and give it via bottle early on it lets daddy have some bonding time too plus gives mom a lil break!


----------



## keepthefaithx

gotcha! cool girls :)

i am getting so anxious bout the nt scan, i keep thinkking about it, another week and a half ah!!!!!!!!!! i clicked on this forum from another site and people talking bout down sydrome and etc, its nerve racking! i pray everything goes great!


----------



## Twinkie210

jkb11 said:


> I think it's good to pump and give it via bottle early on it lets daddy have some bonding time too plus gives mom a lil break!

How early did you start giving DS the occasional bottle? Did he prefer one over the other? I am hoping this baby likes to eat like his brother did and he just won't care how he gets his food as long as he gets it :)


----------



## jkb11

I started at 2 weeks. Would have sooner but it took that long for my milk to come in good! My ds had no problems with it and most kids dont but occasionally you will see it happen but in NICU we would just change the nipples around til we found one to work.


----------



## keepthefaithx

My friend who is due a couple days after me was telling me lastnight she was getting like really bad pains in her pelvis...im like uh...i hope its not bad...shes like well not like excurtiating but i was like ohwwwwww...it scares me bc her doc said she was about 7 weeks at her 9 week scan. but gave her the dd of feb 18, which didnt make sence bc that dd would make her 9 weeks...idk...hope its nothing-


----------



## jessy1101

Liz congrats on the weight loss. I d loveeee it if my body bounces back too..ahh the joys of regular skinny jeans again..swoon..

Leese im planning on BF! If all goes good i ll b able to pump too with ease. They now make bottle nipples identical to the real thing so the baby has no probs with bottles or the real thing.


----------



## keepthefaithx

im going to bottle feed i have my bottle set picked out already :)


----------



## Krippy

I would like to BF too...I am just going to do the best I can and maybe try bottles with DH around 4-6 weeks once we know how easy this bubs will eat! ;)

Go for my 20 week scan in about an hour or so but prob won't post pics until later this afternoon as we have other errands to run after! Here are some bumps pics for you girls. 19.5 weeks...Can't believe how fast it has gone!
 



Attached Files:







19.5 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 3









19.5 ~.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









19.5.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awwww nice bump kris love xo


----------



## jkb11

Cute bump kris<3


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim did you decide on femara yet?

i cant wait to go home omgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg!


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the bump Kris! Good luck at the scan!

Jessy- I registered for the Tommy Tippie (not sure if that is the right spelling) bottles which are supposed to be close to breastfeeding. DH also made me register for Dr. Brown bottles too, because that is what DS used, but I am going to figure out which one he likes the most and try to stick with those, at least until he is older and isn't as picky.

Kim- glad to hear that your DS was able to switch back and forth pretty easily, hoping I have the same luck!

Lisa- I am sure your nt scan will go great!


----------



## keepthefaithx

u guys gotta give me gender guesses :) im guna ask them if they have an idea of what it could be wooohoooooo! lol of course i wont go painting pink or blue. but fun to guess!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> u guys gotta give me gender guesses :) im guna ask them if they have an idea of what it could be wooohoooooo! lol of course i wont go painting pink or blue. but fun to guess!

The u/s tech at my Dr. office will not guess before the big 20 week u/s even if it is just for fun. I guess they have had women get mad if they were wrong before :(


----------



## themarshas

I plan on ebf for another week then starting to pump so we can make day trips a bit easier & so he'll get used to taking a bottle by the time I go back to work. I'll probably start with one bottle a day and increase until we are taking a bottle all day and breast at night only.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> u guys gotta give me gender guesses :) im guna ask them if they have an idea of what it could be wooohoooooo! lol of course i wont go painting pink or blue. but fun to guess!
> 
> The u/s tech at my Dr. office will not guess before the big 20 week u/s even if it is just for fun. I guess they have had women get mad if they were wrong before :(Click to expand...

the lady i am going to apparently gives a guess..lol so well see!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

wheres rach hope ur doing good girl!

whats everyones weekend plans?


----------



## Krippy

Here is the bubs...Measuring exactly on with dates (RJ was measuring 9 days ahead at this time) and is definitely a mover. Most of the time the babe was covering its face with its hands and it was moving so much that she was thinking that we wouldn't have been able to get a potty shot if we wanted to...Its legs were crossed the whole time. In BC (my province) the u/s techs aren't actually able to tell you what sex the baby is anymore bc of families terminating when they don't get the sex that they want. They send the potty shot to your Dr. and then it is at the Dr.'s discretion to tell you or not. Intresting and quite horrible...Took a while to get all the necessary shots but we finally got it done! :)

What do you think? Boy or girl? Head pic and foot pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120725-00010.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20120725-00014.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy said:


> Here is the bubs...Measuring exactly on with dates (RJ was measuring 9 days ahead at this time) and is definitely a mover. Most of the time the babe was covering its face with its hands and it was moving so much that she was thinking that we wouldn't have been able to get a potty shot if we wanted to...Its legs were crossed the whole time. In BC (my province) the u/s techs aren't actually able to tell you what sex the baby is anymore bc of families terminating when they don't get the sex that they want. They send the potty shot to your Dr. and then it is at the Dr.'s discretion to tell you or not. Intresting and quite horrible...Took a while to get all the necessary shots but we finally got it done! :)
> 
> What do you think? Boy or girl? Head pic and foot pic!

so cute I love the little feet pic :) I'm going to guess girl !!!


----------



## jkb11

Kris- how sweet ! Love lil ones pics! My guess is a boy for you and a girl for Lisa:)

Ohh and Leese I am going to proceed with the femara. Going to give my af a chance to start on her own. If it hasn't showed by the 1st then I will test and if still bfn start the provera again to make it start... I feel like I did o last week so I'm thinking af will start. .....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay kim thats awsum fxs for u !!! This is ur month!!!!!!!

I say girl kris!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Beautiful pics Kris! I'll guess girl, but I am terrible at guessing ;)

Yay Kim! I hope the meds help!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well 30 weeks today! 75% finished! I can't believe I will be meeting this little guy in 10 weeks or less!


----------



## themarshas

Kim- Fingers crossed for you!

Kris- such great pics!! I'm guessing boy.


----------



## lauren10

Hi everyone! Kris you look awesome and cute little picture of the bubs!! I think he looks like a boy. :) 

I've lost 20 pounds already as well, but gained 35 so have a bit more to go! My vag is starting to feel lots better, so I'll probably start walking soon and get rid of the rest hopefully over the next couple months! The last 5-10 were the hardest for me to get rid of - and the last 5 didn't come off until I stopped breastfeeding. 

Nipple confusion isn't an issue for us...we've given her a bottle of expressed milk a couple times and she can go right back to the nip no prob!

Kim good luck with the meds this cycle!!! lots of positive thoughts! Emma how are you doing? 

Hope everyone is doing well! My parents come up from Boston this weekend, can't wait!! 

xoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

wow stace 10 more weeks to go!! crazzyyyyy so cool!

glad you guys are doing good liz & lauren!!

i cant wait for the weekend!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren u need to change your status i guess you can call it lol no more preggo!!!!!!!! 2 beautiful girlies xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

M/s not getting better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Pretty quiet here today! Sorry I've been MIA again but last day of work tmmr so ill be back full force :happydance:

Stace soooo close now for us both! Eeekkkkk!!! How excited is ur DS?

Leese sweetie :hugs: still major nausea? Can u text ur dr & try switching meds? 

Lauren baby I miss ya! Happy to hear the vag is starting to feel better & cutie Ryan is doing great going from boob to bottle! Best of both worlds :) must be sooo excited to have ur parents coming to visit :cloud9:

Liz how's cameron doing?

Kris beautiful bump hunni & bubs pics too! I'm going with girl :)

Jess hope ur having a fab vacay sweetie xxx

Happy almost Friday girlies! What's everyone up to? I get my lazy boy tmmr & then date day & night with H on Sunday seeing the new Batman movie for his bday, he sooo excited :)


----------



## babydust818

Okay girls i am kind of walking in circles right now. Today marks my one year anniversary of my bfp. I was so sad. I figured to go ahead and test because i felt "what the heck...". So i did and i think i got a bfp!! I am like sooo in shock but i'm kind of wondering if it was maybe a faulty? Liz... i think them sticks have babydust on them!!!! LOL. Here's a pic of it after 5 minutes. The line showed up within the first minute but got a tad bit darker when it dried!!
 



Attached Files:







P7260567.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## NewbieLisette

Raaachhhhh OMG!!!! Eeeekkkkk that's def a line girlfriend!!! I just got shivers...today is ur one year anniversary of ur bfp??? Aaaaahhhhhhhhhhh and this wasn't even with FMU? :happydance: omg I couldn't be happier right now :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Thank you Lisette. I am kind of worried though because about 45 mins later i took another test and it was neg BUT i had only squeezed out like 2 oz of pee in the cup. I did an OPK with the 2nd test and the OPK is almost positive. I am kind of worried, excited and anxious for the morning when i test. Wish me luck!! I'd only be CD26 and if i had to guess... i think i o'd 9 or 10 days ago.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww rach hunni I know its scary to get excited but seriously I really feel this is it for u! Go sleep asap & hold that pee girl! Ill be checking for the next pic of a nice dark line from u!!!! Sssooooooo happy :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Rach,

Keeping my fxd that this is it and you get another BFP in the morning. I can never seem to see faint lines and even I see yours!

Good luck!

Sending you an overdose of baby dust!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Holy crap Rach! There is something there for sure! I can't wait to see you FMU test tomorrow! Thinking of you sweetie!


----------



## jkb11

Rach!!! There is most difinitely a line there girl! So happy for you can't wait to see another bfp in the am!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay rach I totally see it!!! Pretty good line for 9dpo too! Get up & retest nooooooowwwwwwwww!!!!!! Xxx


----------



## lauren10

Rach!! That's great news!! Hurry up and test again!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooh confused prego (Lindsay) has gone into labour!

Raaaaaaaacccccccchhhhhhh where u at girlie, get up & peeeeee!


----------



## babydust818

what in the world? i tested this morning and it's a bfn? white as can be. why the heck would the other stick show up instantly? GRRRRR. I guess i'll give it more time and test again in a couple of days. I hate how hpt's always play tricks on me :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach just saw ur test from yesterday def thoufht bfp...and today nothing??? So weird .....maybe go buy a frer today and see?? Ahhh


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Rach no way??!?!? Ya I'm with Lisa go buy a digi too & check again this weekend! Staying positive girlie :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- wtf??? That is crazy you got such a good line yesterday and nothing today. I agree retest with a FRER or go for a blood test (although I don't remember if your insurance has kicked in or not???) You seriously can not get that many evaps on tests!

Lisette- I hope your date day/night with H is fun and let me know how the batman movie is! Yes DS is super excited. The other day he told me, "Mom, I can't wait for Christmas." I asked him why expecting to hear about some new video game he wanted. He said, "Because Liam will be born then." LOL, I told him that Liam will be born about 3 months before Christmas, so he really doesn't have to wait that long!

I don't think we have alot going on this weekend. Me and my sister have theater tickets tonight and DH and DS are going to see Spiderman tomorrow morning (I opted not to go, I like Spiderman and all, I just would rather get some "me" time ;)) That is about it. I am thinking I might do some shopping this weekend, but I am not sure. Oh and DH and I took monday off to take DS to a water park, so guess who is going to be floating her big giant pregnant belly in the wave pool all day??? That is right me!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rach, so sorry about the BFN this morning. Fxd that you get a nice dark BFP in a few days time! :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Rach- seriously that was a mega positive test.... Did you use the same kind of test today??? Hugs hunny. Xoxo


----------



## themarshas

Rach- YAY! looks positive to me!! My OPKs were almost positive when I was preggo and those showed up like a week before anything showed up on a HPT.... wait it out and then go get a real test--- or 5 haha


----------



## MrsMoo72

What the freaky jesus is going on Rach?!?! I was totally expecting a BIGfp for you today?? :shrug:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Very weird that was like a definate bfp...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Guys did u feel this way..ihad to take off work today..i feel like i cant do anything i tried to clean my bathroom thought i was guna barf n like pass out had to stop...throwing up isnt slowing down at all if anything worsening..my constipation isnt as bad i actually went w ease today weird....wasnt expecting that...did ur constipation ease up at a apoint? Xoxox

Hows everyone


----------



## Twinkie210

I can't speak to the barfing part, because I never actually threw up, but I had several days where I was so tired I could barely get out of bed and at times I would get so dizzy/lightheaded I had to sit down immediately before I passed out. My Dr. said it was just normal pregnancy hormones causing it. I did have the constipation ease up a lot toward the end of the first trimester, and it is rarely a problem now :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace :)


----------



## babydust818

I have no idea what the freaky deaky is going on but it was bfn this morning and again after i came home from work. What in the world?! I'm gonna wait until AF is due to test again. Will keep y'all updated.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh Rach, this must be soooo stressful for you! :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

I think i may be really get rlp i sneezed before and was like ooo lol i like felt it on my lower right side


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach its so weird ive been thinking bout u all day...did u retest w frer or anything


----------



## babydust818

Lindsay (confusedprego) had her baby today!!!!!!!!!! He is soooo handsome.


----------



## keepthefaithx

So girls lastnight was interesting. I spoke w my dr bc for 2 days i havent kept anything down not even liquid so he told me to go to er for iv drip w zofran in it.. i got there at 630 finally got the drip at like 1030..i was like so weak and my bp went down and was dehydrated and my potassium so he gave me potasium pills no pain bleeding nothing just told me i have hypermis i think how u spell it..gave me a pill form of zofran bc thr dissolve in mouth makes me gag..i didnt even see my dr just the er dr gotta follow up w mine monday...i got home at 3 they gave me two bags..what a night omggg i feel better now but the nausea startin to come back a little. Crazyyyyy :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny what a rough nite for you, hope youre doing ok today?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks em..so far i am ok just a little nauseous didnt ge out of bed im like scared to..ahh

How r u sweeti


----------



## jessy1101

Holy hell i had 5 pages to go threw lol. Sorry guys we ve been at the lake boating and no way do i bring my cell there cuz im extremely clumsy and would loose it in the water for sure.

Leese how r u feeling?? My MS was terrible i was sick all the time no mather what and especialy worse when i d eat. I mean i lost 10 pounds and trust me it was pretty gross body wise i was practicly at 110 pounds by the end which on me is too skinny. Maybe a stronger zofran dose? We dont have that here it s called Diclectin. Saved my life tho maybe u guys have it there? I have to take it the whole pregnancy cuz im too sick without it..

Rach wtf??? I was prepared to go and change the bfp number and everything when i saw that line!! There is no way u got another evap jesus..body wise how do u feel? Anything different or sore or etc?? Im crossing my fingers u just need a few more days for the hcg to go up and then solid bfp!!!!

Lisette r u done work now????

Lauren oooo go girl 20 pounds already!! It s always the last 5 pounds the hardest no mather what u know? Even if ur just dieting and didnt have a baby it seems like it s always the most hard work to finish loosing what u wanted gahhh

Liz how u doun mommy? Cameron being a lil angel or a lil spawn of the devil?? Lolol i kid i kid i bet he s pretty good..and lets u sleep alllll ur nights all the time..yuppp..

Stace this might seem uber cray cray...but if i could i d actualy decorate for xmas right now lol. I love christmas it s my fav holiday with all the decorations and music and food..and my own lil mini me to share it all with this year!! Ive told dh that were gonna have to go over board on colors and decorations this year so Charlie will b able to just knowww it s xmas time...he kinda gave me that deer caught in headlights look he s so good at and asked me if i was sneaking crack begind his back..men..they just dont get it..so what if i usualy put up my tree the second week of november??? It s totaly a fung shui ornaments that brings the room to life..not crazy at all!!!

Kris im thinking girl!! But then again im crap at the guessing game..and i swear to go us tech s arr the best..she d point everything out to us on screen and i was still lost..sometimes i thought we were looking at her arms and it was her feet..sad i know..

Emma no clue why this popped into my head but i was wondering r u still in love with ur nee car?? It s been like 3 months now right?? And u wrre so excited to get it so i was wondering if it still rocks ur world? How r u doin?

Woahh u just want to throw it out there that in 1 month Pupo will b a year old!!! Fuckkk it flies by fast...we ve all practicly known eachother a freakin year!!!! Love u girlies sooo much and thank u for being my little rays of sunshine threw the good and bad times every single day!! Im a big hormonal wussy right now cuz writting that kinda makes me choke up and get a bit teary lolol..good job im alone in our bedroom right now dh would b like omggg r u ok?? Fuck r u going into labor????? 'bangs head on desk'


----------



## jessy1101

Woah that post is gignormous lolol ahh well had 2 days worth of posting to catch up on hiihii


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just noticed jess ur a damn eggplant. so crazyyyy


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i just noticed jess ur a damn eggplant. so crazyyyy

I know it s freakin crazy!! I mean thats huge u know?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Um yaa! Where is ur belly shot im waitinggggg :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo yeh, bump pics from all please!

I think i'm maybe in the ttw......


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo go Emma!!! What dpo?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay em!!!!!!!!! So ull be testing by early mid august!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Maybe just 1dpo? Hahahahaa! Had loadsa ewcm all week & none today. Think i maybe ov'd thurs or fri. We haven't gone all out this month so i dunno, what will be will be.

Rach have you tested again? What's going on?


----------



## babydust818

I tested last night but there was no line at all. I'm beginning to think it was a wonky test. I really don't understand what the F is going on though. So many times lately i've had lines but then nothing. I don't feel any different. I have no symptoms. In my heart i feel like i'm not pregnant but you just never know. I really really thought i was because that line showed up within seconds. I am just shocked. I thought i saw a line as soon as i peed and then i set the stick down, walked out of the bathroom to clear my head.. went back in and it sure was there. I've taken 4 tests since then with no luck. I was really excited... thinking this was FINALLY it. Drew was like "wow this is so weird exactly 1 year later". Now nothing... smh.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach hunni this is totally nuts! I mean how many wonky tests can one person live through!!! How many dpo do u think u r now? Remember for me I was 13dpo & my feer didn't even show a line really just not quite stark white I thought...made H go buy me a digi & sure enough it said pg 1-2! I know those are a bit more expensive for us but if u have any maybe try that? Lots of love ur way :hugs:

Leese babe that sounds like a horrible experience :( really hope u can start keeping down food & liquids! Can u get some time off work to re-charge atleast? :hugs:

Emm super duper awesome that u think ur in the TWW now! :dust:

Jess stop stalling girl, pics pics pics ;)

Stace that's totally sweet about ur DS, he's gonna be the best big brother :) such a sweetie! I'm sure when its ur second, seeing the joy for ur first makes the whole experience that much more amazing! Hey maybe ur next bump pic can be with ur DS! Would love to see him all smiley :)

Lauren & Liz hope ur doing great with the bebe's! We need pics ladies!

Congrats to CP if anyone is talking to her pls send my love xo

Howeveryones weekend girlies? I'm sooo dam happy work is OVA!!! Been feeling all kinds of new preassure & twinges down below & my skin was like on fire last night for no reason?!? I swear think my lil monkey might be ready & needs mommy to rest & relax asap! Trying to do just that :) love u girls xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

I only threw up 3 times today i think i kept sum food down...

I may take monday off i gotta see my ob anyways.. well see!

Jess yaaaa bump pic

Rach y dont u see ur dr ask for testing?? Its been a while i would def go...ask for like a whole work up of tests...wish u wud maybe they can help if theres anything goin on!!!


----------



## babydust818

I'm definitely going to get a tested for everything whenever i get insurance. November 1st will be when it kicks in. I don't have a doctor. When i moved here (Indiana) when i was 18 (6 years ago) i haven't been to a doctor. I haven't saw a gyno in almost 2 or 3 years. Definitely going to get every test i can, whenever the insurance kicks in. I've been one of the unfortunate with that but finally i'll be able to get some answers. I just hope i am PG by then!!

Lisette is your work over for good? Until Melina gets here?!?!? If so that is AWESOME!! I know you can't stand your job right now. I hate working somewhere that has shitty people in it. Esp a crappy boss. I hope you can relax and enjoy yourself now!! When is your DD again? August... 28th?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I cant believe another month and summers over...its flying by wow...


----------



## jessy1101

It happens every year we hit june then blink and it s almost freakin xmas..

Since im on holidays i feel so lost day wise lol. I had to remind myself 3 times that today is sunday..pretty bad..were leaving tonight to go to a cottage with friends and we ll b back thuraday ish. Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Oo thats fun jesssssss..i am feeling a tiny bit better today goinf to try n have a slice of pizza. Hope ot is okay....o boy


----------



## jessy1101

It happens every year we hit june then blink and it s almost freakin xmas..

Since im on holidays i feel so lost day wise lol. I had to remind myself 3 times that today is sunday..pretty bad..were leaving tonight to go to a cottage with friends and we ll b back thuraday ish. Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Sunday my girlies :)

Hope everyone is doing great today! I'm currently sitting in the most yummy massage chair getting a pedi :cloud9: last one for a very long time prob so I'm milking it :) Just finished watching Batman with H....can't really say how it was cuz I didn't really follow that story but H seems very happy with it! He's at a music store now & soon gonna go for a yummy dinner somewhere :)

Rach its really no more work now! One way or another I aint going back! We'll see how the week unfolds & how the dr's respond & if they fill my paperwork out or else ill just be on early mat leave which at this point is fine by me! Its unbearable in there & with no sleep & back pain forget it!
I feel sooo bad knowing how hard it is for u american girlies with the medical system :( for that we're def super lucky! I pray you'll be pg before u ever need to go through testing & stuff hunni :hugs:

Leese hope the pizza stayed down chica? Almost 12weeks :happydance:

Jess sounds like ur having a great vacay! Enjoy babe!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hope u enjoy lisette omgggg melina will b here so soon!!

Im so excited for 12 weeks gotta see my ob tmaro for follow up from hospital im sure ill get a sono toooo..pizza stayed down but i am nauseous still..sucksss o well


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls ! Emma- yay tww!!! So happy for you to be here! 
Rach hugs girlie!! Hope new job is going well and also that you are preggo before you have to worry about any testing ! 
So af came yesterday! So I will probably start femara mon or Tuesday. So I would have ovulated on cd 30 something :( boo we stopped bding like 4 days prior. Sucks anyhow I got preggo with ds in august and with my angel baby in August so we will see.... I'm crossing everything but my legs;)
Lisa -12weeks!!! What!!!! That's crazy fast! Hoe you start feeling better soon 
Jess and lisette I'm jealous of y'all! A cottage and a pedicure both sound fab!!!! Enjoy girls! 

Love y'all!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim yay for femara!!!!!! Excitingggg fxd girlie!!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim thats awsome!!!! Ur gonna catchy that eggy chica i just know it!

Lisette yessss fuckkkk work lolol


----------



## lauren10

Hi chicas!
Kim that's great you can get on with the next cycle. All is crossed for you

Rach definitely you need to get checked, good plan. 

Emma that's exciting you're back in the tww!

Lisette enjoy your time off work. Pamper yourself! 

Happy 12 weeks Lisa!

Jessy, Kris, Crystal, Amy, Liz- hope all is well! 

My little munchkin does not want me to sleep at night. Ugh. Last night and the night before was a little rough. :/ hopefully she starts sleeping more! My parents are here for a couple days which is helpful- then Thursday we go to cape Breton for my SILs wedding. Dreading it!!!!!! I have a decent dress though.


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow, I have missed alot!

Rach- wtf... that is crazy that the tests are now neg...

Yay for 2WW Emma!

Kim- Woo Hoo for AF, I am due exactly one week after I was with DS, I guess December/January is just my lucky month ;)

Jessy- enjoy your vaca!

Lisa- I hope your puking stops soon. My cousin had HG and she did eventually move past the throwing up point, but some women have it all pregnancy :(

Lisette- yay for no more work, I am very jealous!

Sorry I have forgotten everything else I read, LOL

I took the day off work to take DS to a water park, sort of a last family day before he starts school and before the baby is born. I hope it isn't too hot! I forgot to do a bump pic, so I will try to take one at the water park today ;) I am so rocking a pink granny swimsuit with a skirt! LOL It is a swimsuit I bought when I was pregnant with DS and it isn't even a maternity one, It is just stretched tight over my huge belly!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Almost 12 lauren!! :) how r u doing???

Thanks stace..well yesterday i only threw up 3 times..and none today yet...ive been taking the zofran pill seems to be okay so far just little bit nausous...how r u doing??

I gotta call my office wen they open at 10 gotta follow up w my dr today..im sure ill get a sono tooo ahhhh!


----------



## MrsMoo72

You should know Lauren that you won't get much sleep for the next few years hehe! Glad to hear you will be getting a bit of support from your folks tho - make some time for yourself while you can!

Ooo yeh Stacie we def wanna see that granny suit :haha: I'm sure you look like a hot mama tho!

Lisa when the heck did you get to almost 12 weeks?! Good work babe!

Afm - 3/4dpo - nothing to report....


----------



## AmyB1978

Lauren, sorry your LO is keeping you up at night! I have decided this baby is going to have a bewitching hour at 8pm (that is usually when I start crying from fatigue/nausea/etc) and wake me up around 2am, cause he/she is already doing it to make me pee and then making me feel sick and not always letting me fall back asleep!

I am doing okay, the nausea/ms seems to come and go... I haven't thrown up except a few times but a lot of days feel motion sick/hungover all day long.

I have a Dr appointment in 45 minutes, it won't have a scan and I think I am too early still for them to use a doppler... I just wish that all the appointments came with visible/audible proof that baby is still okay in there, I worry so much! This is my first internal and I keep, illogically, thinking they are going to smoosh the baby!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh i forgot to tel u girls - i rang the lab about my thrombophilia screen & they said that it takes a week to come back but they only process them on thursdays (wtf?!) so i should have the results by the end of the week. I also booked my pelvic ultrasound for 21st august - seems ages away but she wanted it in the first half of my cycle and it was too late for this month. But who knows, i maybe pg by then....everything crossed!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg em a week thats great! i cant wait for you to get it....they are assholes for telling u so long!!!!!

i hope ryan gets sleepy lauren lol :)

i just got back from my dr baby is doing great measuring perfect and had legs wide open in the sono. he said its very very early but my guess would be girl so far..i think ur guna have a girl..loll im like wtf no way??

we will seee!!!! nt scan in 1 week!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg Leese!!! I knew it, i pictured you with a pretty little girl with long black curly hair! So excited for you babe xxxx

Oh and my results will be available this week but i won't officially get them till sept.....of course i wouldn't sneak a peek at them....that would be wrong :winkwink:


----------



## lauren10

Ohhh Lisa, a possible girl, awesome!
I know Emma I should be used to not sleeping!! DD didn't sleep through the night consistently until a year! 

Nap time now for me :) zzzzzz


----------



## keepthefaithx

:) thanks guys ..its very early as u kno to be sure but i love guesses lol

How is everone doing?

O yea and no more progesterone!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawwww yay Leese for a nice healthy appt & scan & possible girlie in ther :cloud9:

Emm definately sneak away hun, loads of dust u won't care what it all says by then!

Kim FX my friend! August does seem to be a very lucky month for many!

Rach how u doing sweetie? Any more testing? Signs of the witch? Hugs

Amy hope u had an awesome appt & u got to hear the hb too :)

Lauren lots of naps my friend!xxx

AFM just back from a trip to the birthing center! Fun little adventure! Lol - with my call of back pain they wanted to be sure not pre-term labor so we got an extra check on Melina & a dry run at how the elevator leads to the hallway to the desk ect ect! Gown & monitors & all! Eeekkk kinda scary! All is perfect & my cervix is still nice & tight so looking good :) oh and I got my first note to cover me till wend...fx next appt goes as smoothly!


----------



## AmyB1978

My appointment went well. I didn't get to hear the heartbeat, they said they don't start listening to it until around 12 weeks, but my cervix looks good, uterus feels good, etc. 

My next ultrasound is in 3 more weeks... excited and nervous too!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yayy good news amy :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow, so many good appts! Congrats all!

OK, here is a bump pic from the water park. It is a horrible picture, but I think they will all be horrible for the next few months! (No makeup and the huge pink swimsuit didn't help much, LOL)


----------



## AmyB1978

Twinkie, hush up, you are beautiful and I love your swimsuit bump! Is that your son hugging the bump? Too cute!

Did you actually go on water rides? I can't imagine going to a water park NOW much less at 30 weeks!


----------



## jkb11

Lisa- yay for team pink! Possibly...so exciting interesting to see if he is right! 
Amy- so glad to hear your dr appt went well too! 
Stace- your ds is too cute! Love your bump girl! Hope y'all had a great time at the water park. 
I'm lying in bed and can not fall asleep. I'm so excited thinking i might finally be preggo in a couple more weeks. I'm feeling very hopeful for the femara all of the sudden. And the dr also ordered a 21 day progesterone lab draw so I will know exactly how well it worked. He is starting me on the lowest dose hope it does the trick. 
Lauren- hope your able to get a good nights rest;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww stace i agree w amy veryyy cute and logan is adorable aww
Lisette holy crap melina is guna b here very soon ahh!!! Xoxo

Major insomnia holy crap i was so tired fell asleep at 830 now i feel like ready to go at 2am..crazyyy

Xoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks girls!

Amy- You can't really do any of the water rides while pregnant, so I hung out at the wave pool and the lazy river ;) The water was kind of cold for my liking (it is the first day it never reached 90 degrees this summer and of course that is the day we go to the water park!). And yes that is my son, he will be 9 in September!

I think I am starting to get to the super uncomfortable point. This crazy baby spent most of last night kicking or punching me in the cervix (I am thinking it was kicks but who knows). I can go from having a ton of energy to be completely wiped out in like 5 minutes, and to top things off I think I am starting to get a yeast infection. It isn't bad right now and I have an appt next monday anyway, so hoping I can hold out and ask the Dr. about it then. 9 weeks left (hopefully less!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Look at my little hunni aw..LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls :wave:

How's everyone doing today?

Lisa babe total :cloud9: its amazing how cute they look soo tiny! How's the nausea today hunni? 

Stace u look totally adorable girl & ur DS is just too cute hugging ur belly :)

Kim :dust:

AFM baby wants me up as soon as H leaves for work!!! Its cuz he cuddles me/her & wakes her up! Lol no biggie though ill just have to schedule a nap between some chores & fun baby planning stuff! Lloooovveeee being home right now :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lisette!

I only throw up 1 time today, which is great for me....still nauseous but what can i do..cant wait to actually want a chicken parm hero..omg.....i think about it, and gag a little. And its my fave..ughh!!! Lol


----------



## Krippy

Good morning darlings!

Glad you are enjoying time off work Lis! You deserve it hun! Rest up and relax!

Stace...what a cute pic of you and DS. I think you look wonderful!

Glad you are starting to feel better Leese! :)

AFM....Nothing new here. Still lots of movement from bubs...Can't believe I have only 18 weeks left! I can't wait!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kris, how are you sweeti??


----------



## crystalclaro

good morning everyone :) glad to see everyone is doing well :) lots of growing babies!!!

ASF I have been MIA because my first baby finally moved home !!! ( my 17 year old that is ) she was staying at her grandparents in NB for school but decided she wanted to come live with momma:happydance:
So far things have been good> I mean she does get moody at times and will grouch at me but I just told her that if she uses a disrespectful tone of voice with me then there will be consequences to her actions and that will start with loosing phone and internet privileges and if it continues after that then she will not be allowed to work a part time job. She just got her first real job at aeropostal , she is so excited :happydance: 
We went camping for one night on the weekend and I slept in the back of the car because my lovely brother broke the valve on my air mattress :growlmad:
Baby is doing great, moves constantly!!!! and he seems to be stuck in a transverse position, he has been in that spot for weeks now and does not look like he wants to move:shrug: my nausea still comes and goes , no pooping unless its medicated induced:nope: . Got some potential good news on hubbies papers finally , he US immigration gave him his i94 that is valid for 1 year and that will allow him to travel in and out of the country for a year and the Vietnamese consulate has said they will have his passport ready in 4 weeks!!! ( 2k later and 7 months from when we applied ) 
My daughter is doing something so sweet , she is planning a surprise baby shower for me in aug , she invited my friends from all around the world to participate electronically because I hardly know any people up here and she is planning it as a day in the park for the people I do know here :) of course I'm pretending I know absolutely nothing about it ( she is horrible at surprises and lying ):haha: I just hope it turns out the way she wants it to be or she will feel disappointed. 
oh and final piece of news we bought a mini lop bunny, she is soooo cute !!! the only thing is our guinea pig keeps trying to mate with her :dohh:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey crystal! Glad u doing good & thats so awsome about the shower..fun fun!

Did or do any of you have placenta previa, he said that alot of women do in the beggining....and moves up when the baby moves up...hm....


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- Time is flying by so fast! It is nice that you know when you will have the baby too (and awesome that you don't have to go the full 40 weeks!)

Crystal- glad your baby is doing well and glad your daughter is behaving! My little guy seems to like to lay in a transverse position too! He also likes to stick random body parts out and always looks lopsided when I stand up. But he likes to roll around so he will flip from side to side throughout the day, which cracks me up and is kind of aggrevating at the same time ;)


----------



## babydust818

Lisa WTH! You're 11 weeks already!?!??!?? I swear i just looked at it was 8!! Wow i am so happy your little munchkin is growing perfectly!!!! :cloud9:

Stacie your bump is envious! I think you look gorgeous. 

Lisette how does it feel being off work?! I bet you are just so happy and relaxed now!! Not too much longer before Melina gets here!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Rach did you get af or...?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks rach!!!! :)

Yea rach af or?


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG this is the longest day!!!! 20 more minutes of work.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Work sucks!!!!! Lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Stace & Leese sorry the day is dragging :( What's for dinner girls?

Rach baby miss ya, what's been going on?

Crystal so nice to have ur update! Such a sweet DD :)

Kris :wave: how u been feeling girl? Must feel awesome bubs is soo active! I remember waiting till close to 30weeks before having that daily reasurrance! Now she's non-stop :)

Its crazy how the smallest things have me exhausted lately...got laundry folded & dinner made! Yay for that! Lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

I had chicken and fries and got sick now im having ice pops rest of night sucks!!!!

Lisette time is coming very quickly!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

We had mexican! Tacos, refried beans, and spanish rice :) I could eat that meal once a week!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey crystal! Glad u doing good & thats so awsome about the shower..fun fun!
> 
> Did or do any of you have placenta previa, he said that alot of women do in the beggining....and moves up when the baby moves up...hm....

I did but it has now moved up and out of the way :)


----------



## lauren10

Crystal good news about your daughter and hubby! 

Cute pic Stacie! 

How's everyone? My folks leave tomorrow, wah! I hope I can get some sleep tonight. 

Good night all! 
Xoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

A year ago today I had my ultrasound that confirmed my pregnancy was not viable :( This started off a week from hell that ended with a D&C. I really hope that the next few days go by quickly!


----------



## keepthefaithx

crystalclaro said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Hey crystal! Glad u doing good & thats so awsome about the shower..fun fun!
> 
> Did or do any of you have placenta previa, he said that alot of women do in the beggining....and moves up when the baby moves up...hm....
> 
> I did but it has now moved up and out of the way :)Click to expand...

Thanks crystal ...he said i have it but hes like most likely it will move when the baby goes up nc ur still early n babies still low...wat week did urs move? He said its very common in early preg.. of course im like omg...hes like relax its fine lol hes like i can potentially cause bleeding so i wanna let u kno that w stopping progesterone u may spot but baby is great and everything will b fine :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace :( mine is coming close too..next week but im trying to just concentrate on good things now...xoxoxox


----------



## themarshas

Good Morning!
Stace- you have good things to look forward to now! But I hope this week passes quickly for you and you can focus on all the positives instead!

AFM- The past few days have gone pretty well. Little man has been sleeping pretty good which is awesome! I'm hoping it continues. Yesterday he took a bottle from me (pumping) so that was great as well. Slowly I'm learning how to get out of the house. Last night we went to DH's softball game and today I think we'll go to the mall for a bit- gotta get some new bras and nursing shirts. eeeek not excited about being a D, but mostly because my shirts don't fit well haha


----------



## Krippy

Sending you hugs Stace! Thinking of you these next few days!

Glad that Cameron is sleeping well for you Liz...you lucky girl!

Lauren...Hopefully Miss. Ryan will sleep soon hun. You get a full night of sleep some day! ;)

Good morning and Happy Wednesday to all of my other PUPOs!


----------



## keepthefaithx

glad to hear your doing good liz!

hope u get sleep lauren!!

cant wait for more pics!!

how are you kris??


----------



## keepthefaithx

i officially told my manager i am done working here end of the year! so liberating...LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

dh is pushing the name Ariana if a girl...i loved it a couple years ago. and now its growing on me again..lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning PUPOs :wave:

How's everyone doing this hump day?

Lisa totally awesome u got to tell ur work that already! Yippeee! Light at the end of the tunnel :)

Liz great to hear from u, new pics of the lil man please!!!

Stacie sweetie loads of hugs ur way :hugs: some dates will always be etched in our hearts...it stings everytime I speak to a new dr or nurse & they say first pg? I have to re-live it & frankly it makes me feel somewhat...validadted...like my angel isint forgotten! Hang in there girlie...we understand :hugs:

Kris how u doing sweetie?

Lauren we miss u lots, hope lil Ryan starts giving mommy a few more hours sleep! How's Ellie? New pics for us?

AFM just sitting in the waiting room...fingers crossed for me ladies pls!!!


----------



## themarshas

This is the "I'm not sure I want to be awake face" haha
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0800-1.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Krippy

So cute Liz...What a sweetie!

Fingers crossed for you Liz! Thinking of you!

I am doing well...It is really hot here and I know I shouldn't be saying this but I am looking forward to winter! To feel cold again will be glorious. I am doing well with weight gain this time around, I have only gained 5 pounds so far and I am extremely happy with that. I have been going to the gym twice a week, hiking at lease twice a week, and a swimming once a week. I have also cut back on sugar and hoping that helps with my weight gain and the size of the beautiful bubs. If it is a normal size then I can give birth vaginally so I am working towards that. Still terrified of a c-section so I am hoping that exercise and diet will help me out...gained 80 pounds last time! eeekkkk!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww liz how cute is he!!!! awwwwwww

kris 5lbs wow thats great! glad ur doing good hunni


----------



## keepthefaithx

my dr said he may want me to go early w my blood condition, but he said everythings going great so well see if c-section or not....then when i went monday he said i have placenta previa, he said its so not a problem its too early and hes sure soon it will fix itself..but i know if it doesnt u need a c-section too....well see!!! ahhhh always something to worry about huh never stops!


----------



## jkb11

Cute pic Liz! Love his lil expression! 
Hugs- stace, I know it's hard on anniversaries thinking what could have been. Xoxo.
So I'm cd 4 today.... I have read online a lot of ladies ovulate a lil earlier on femara ( on clomid I was ovulating around cd 16-18) so ... My question is what day would you girls suggest I start bding on. I'm planing on the EOD until I get my positive opk then going to as much as possible.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sounds like a good plan Kim, we do eod as soon as af finishes then try & squeeze an extra one in when i think i might be ovulating, if dh is up for it!

Has anyone any advice about pre-natals? I'm really bad for forgetting to take them so i have them on the windowsill in the kitchen and have them after brekkie but no matter which brand i try they always give me diahorrea and make me bloated.....i could switch to maybe just folic acid instead of multi-vitamin? Or take them at night but i'm worried i would forget....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Where's Rachy babes?


----------



## lauren10

Big hugs Stacie. 
Lisette how was your appt?

Liz, your son so looks like you!!! Do you get that a lot? 

Kim I say start eod now!! Can't hurt!

Emma, weird I wonder what's causing diarrhea!? you def want the folic acid and eat a healthy diet and I think you're good! I know iron is important too.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Just got an awesome phone call! Dr's secretary felt bad for me & will make an exception to write me the note!!! Off till delivery!! Their policy is u have to wait for ur dr so that's what they told me & I've been agonizing on how to handle work since then! Phew!!! Close call cuz I was just about to write an email too! Sooooooo freakin relieved & happy! Thanks for the extra prayers xoxoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay lisette, fab news! 

That's why I take the multivitamin coz my diet is generally crap & my iron levels have been low with previous pregnancies. I guess im just a weirdo who is one of the few who gets the side effects...


----------



## themarshas

He is a pretty good combination of both me and DH at the point. I can't wait to see how he changes-- although the thought of him growing up terrifies me!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girliessss how r u all today xo


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so DH and I decided to have sex last night (it had been awhile and the either the "yeast infection" was just irritation or it was clearing itself up,because that wasn't an issue either). So this morning, I noticed I had some brown spotting, no biggie, since my Dr. warned me that my cervix was extra sensitive. Well this evening I had some more spotting mixed with what looked like EWCM, so now I am left wondering, was it part of my plug, plain old discharge with spotting, or his "junk" with some spotting from sex????

At first I was paranoid and going to call my Dr, but then I thought what the hell am I going to say??? Uh, I may have lost part of my plug or it may just be semen left over from sex last night??? And even if it is my plug he is just going to tell me to keep an eye out for contractions and go to the hospital if they are regular. So I am now waiting to see if I get anything else or if I am worried over nothing! Why today? This is not the week I need this to happen!


----------



## lauren10

Stacie the jizz is all it is I'm sure- with some irritation spotting. My plug looked more like actual snot than ewcm- it was a lot more firm jelly like. 

Lisette that's such great news!! 

Off to bed for me, and big trip to cape Breton tomorrow for the wedding weekend. Wish us luck! :)


----------



## babydust818

I can relate Stacie. Today was the day i went to the doctor and they told me i wasn't pregnant when i went there to confirm pregnancy. What a headache. I started spotting and wasn't until the 3rd that i went into full miscarriage mode :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea stace im sure ur fine!!

Lauren have fun this weekend!

Rach i hear ya it sucks next week was when i miscarried last year


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks girls! Yup, I am guessing it was just plain old discharge mixed with the spotting, since I haven't seen anything else and I didn't go into labor last night :)

Rach- It is crazy how these dates just stick with us. I will always remember 8/1 (my ultrasound which showed my pregnancy quit developing), 8/5 (my D&C and what I consider my "Angel" day), and 3/18 my due date. Keep your head up, we will get through this. Any sign of AF? or did I miss that post?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I kno sum of you got one..but i forgot lol who got an nt scan w there pregnancy/ies


----------



## Twinkie210

Me, but I was like 13 weeks, almost 14 :( But if you are going to ask what the measurements were I have no idea, they didn't tell me, they only told me he looked good :)


----------



## jessy1101

Hey girlies!!! Oufff i had over 8 pages of catching up since we just got back frim the cottage and there is no cell reception there at all!

Stace im betting jizz ewcm and irritation. I still get it sometimes after sex since my vadge seems to be overly sensitive to everything that goes in there.

Lisette yesss officialy off off how does it feel? Im counting down the days till i get there too!

Leese i told yaaa it would b a girl just like me.

Liz that lil baybay is to freakin adorbz!

Have i missed anything uberly cray cray??? How is everyone feeling?? Missed u guys sooo much!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea i heard gotta get it before 14 weeks. Like 13w6d actually...

I am nervous but excited lol

jess..ahhh!! I will be shocked if girl i never thought hahah


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning my loves :)

Jess welcome back, we missed ya chica! Feels amazing to be home & FREE!!! Today is the first real day with no stress! 

Lisa hunni had one at 12w5d & it was very long & specific...gave me statistics ect didn't really understand but I was asured all looked good! That was the point for me when I started breathing a little :) how u feeling today girl?

Lauren babe hope u have a great trip & ur lil cuties behave great for mommy xxxx

Rach & Stacie extra special :hugs: ur way this week.

What's everyone up to today? Weekend plans?


----------



## jkb11

Lisette- do glad you can have some stress free time! You do deserve it! Enjoy baby planning and relaxation.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am okay i threw up 3 times...i just hope it starts getting better soon this nausea!!!

did they have a guess melina was a girl by then? im guna ask for a guess..!!

i cant wait to see baby m again! ahhhhhh


did you get blood work too girls??


----------



## keepthefaithx

enjoy ur time lisette!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Lisa I got the nt scan with the bloodwork. The high risk OB doctor did it so you get u/s feedback right away- then they run the bloodwork twice before giving you that result. Not sure if that's the same everywhere. I can't remember now if we found out the sex at the 12 week or 18 (20) week u/s. 

We're about 1/2 hour from our destination and only had to make 2 stops! About a 7 hour trip- and the girls were great. Sleeping now!


----------



## lauren10

Can you post pics from your iPhone - anyone know?


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lauren, he hasnt said anything about blood work so...idk..!

have fun on your trip!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies!

Leese I got the bloodwork done too but that took 2weeks to come back...if teh tech is good he's gonna tell you to 90% + with the u/s I think! 

Lauren hunni wish I had an Iphone to help ya with posting...would love to see those cutie's nice and sleeping in the car side by side :cloud9:

Here is my latest dam big bump pic! Lets see yours girls!!!


----------



## Krippy

Lis...You look gorgeous! :) I love the pic and your hair!

I don't have a clue about iphones either Lauren...sorry!


----------



## babydust818

Lisette you are glowing! So gorgeous. I can't wait to see how cute Melina is going to look.


----------



## jkb11

How beautiful! Love the pic lisette! Did you make all your lil cupcake numbers? Love them! Can't believe it's almost time for Melina to arrive!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lis u look gorg!!!! Love the bump cant wait to see melina!!!!

Kim how r u hunni where r u at in ur cycle??


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, I had the two rounds of blood work too. They did blood work the day of the scan and then had me come back two weeks later, I think. My U/S was done by the regular tech, so I had to wait to see the Dr. afterward to get the results :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay 3 day weekend! The Dr. appt Monday. DS is going to six flags with my SIL and nieces tomorrow. So just me and hubby all day. I am hoping we can get a jump on some of the furniture moving. Our carpet for little dude's room didn't come in on time, so now we are having carpet installed in the baby's room and DS's room at the same time, so I have to find places to put two rooms full of stuff!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace..uh thats annoying!!!

i dont even wanna do blood work, i just wanna see baby on the screen again! i feel like its just worry you kno. no matter what happens its nice to be prepared but being stressed in the process sucks!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww stace nicee! Cant wait to see pics of his room!!

I picked out my bedding already if boy or girl! Just need to know...lol


----------



## jkb11

Leese I'm cd 7! Yay hope to ovulate soon this time. Cd 13 is actually our 10 th anniversary and we conceived ds on our 1st anniversary so I'm very hopeful this round! Femara is suppose to have less side effects than the clomid but I have not been feeling great the past few days, and it makes me very sleepy. Only two more days left of it and it is suppose to clear out of my body within 40 hours. 
I'm sure your scan will go great! But those screenings can be very stressful! Xoxo. 
Post pics of your bedding choices!!! I love decorating!

Stace- hope the carpet install goes smoothly! At least you have no worries with the lifting :)


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette u lOok fabuloussss chica!!

Lauren im having the same prob i have no clue how to post pics from my damn iphone. I msg a bump pic to leese this am but cant post it here gahhh..

Just did the 1 hour glucose test. I was suprised the liquid wasnt too bad..just like a crap load of orange crush in a gulp lolol. 

Leese i did the nt scan at 12w4 and had my first blood test the same day. The second blood test is after 15 weeks and tgey do mesurements and etc.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girlies :hugs:

I guess huge but happy is still okay right :)

Leese I forgot to mention my Dr couldn't guess for my that early (I was dissapointed cuz everyone said he is the best and he always guesses almost perfectly ect ect)! To be fair my lil monkey made him sweat on a Monday morning refusing to cooperate for the measurements so that was the important part! Secretly I thought....GIRL....if it was a boy he would have seen it ;) Also high heart rate was right for me...I know not for everyone though?

Jessy :wave: Send me the pic girlie, I'm home so I can post for you!

Kim thank you my friend, no I'm not THAT crafty, I ordered them from Etsy and actually ordered the monthly onsie ones for Melina too but she gets monkey's :) Man I love ETSY! Loads of dust your way for this cycle! I love the special significance and dates xxx

Stace can't wait to see pics of the boys rooms :)

Rach how you doing this morning sweetie? What are the weekend plans? Are you still waiting for AF? If the witch got you please drink it up for all of us ok :hugs:

Emm I see you're online too...how's it going love? Are you on EOD now?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yep i'm here, just trying to figure out how to upload pix from ipad??? Got some great new ones of ds i wanted to share (since i can't do a bump pic haha!)

I'm 7/8 dpo and i erm...'acquired' a hpt from work so just did it and obviously it's bfn! It was just staring at me :haha:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aquired :haha::haha::haha: I love you Emm :kiss: Maybe you could....aquire...a few more and be ready for early next week!

Definately we need to see pics of your cutie DS...waaayyy more satifying than the bump pics anyways!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Here's my baby!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5096.jpg
File size: 190.3 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5099.jpg
File size: 184.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_5101 b.jpg
File size: 134.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Emma what a handsome lil man :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisa 12 weeks 2morooooooo wowsers!! :happydance:


----------



## jkb11

He is too cute emma!!! You will have to tell me how you loaded pic from iPad I can not get mine to do it!?!?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I put the laptop on haha! Couldn't figure it out?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Where you at with all the non-ttc stuff kim? House? Job?


----------



## babydust818

Lisette i'm doing good, thanks for asking :) No AF yet. CD34.... i'm thinking Bud Light Lime-a-rita sounds good right now! :haha: 

Emma your little boy looks JUST like you and your H. He is adorable!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

This is one freaky deaky cycle for you Rach :shrug: i don't get it...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emma ur boy is soooo freakin cute!!!!!!

!awww

I kno 12 weeks wtf?!! Lol

How r u rach?!


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- your son is such a cutie!

Ugh, spent most of the afternoon cleaning my bedroom so we can start emptying the baby's room and DS's room for Wednesday. I am so tired now! I can't even take a nap because I have theater tickets tonight (only two more weeks thank goodness!). 45 minutes until I have to leave, enough time to put away some laundry so we can find out bed again ;) Oh and I guess I need to leave myself time to put on a shirt, because I was hot when I was cleaning and stripped down to my bra, LOL. My husband walks in with me in my big old maternity shorts and a bra and said I look like I belong in one of those "people of walmart" photos! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Emma he s a freakin cutie patooty!! Definetly looks like u.

Rach hmmm..have u tried another frer? Weird symptoms? Congrats on passing ur exam!! I saw it on ur fb super happy for u sweety :)

Leese woahh 12 weeks already! Crap time flies by soooo fast. When i go back to work monday i officialy only have 2 months left of work and then im off for over a year yesssss

Ok seriously i have to comment WTF Kristen Stewart??? Cheating on motherfucking edward cullen with a 42 year old married father of 2 director???? Stoopid biatch...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh guys I feel so sick today.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em..omg wat dpo??!


----------



## MrsMoo72

8 or 9.... Too early to test....


----------



## keepthefaithx

ahhH!!! em!!! what do you feel like throwing up??!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess off a year!! thats so awsome your job does that..my job you get maternity leave 12 weeks but no pay!!! bullshit but im leaving anyway the last day of mine is dec 31!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Omgggg Emma thats..extremely promissing...extremelyyyyy...ok i ll try not to get on the obssesed test test test band wagon..but..ok shutting up now lolol.

Leese yup we get a full year off with 93% of our brut salary..which meand i ll b making more money on mat leave then actualy working. Which is crazy..maybe i should pop out 10 kids and alqays b on mat leave lolol nahhh let s just start with 1 baby and take it from there later..

Happy saturday!! It s supose to b crazy hot today so were going to my parents place all day for swimming and doin absolutly nuttin ahhh the good life..im just missing a sexy cabana boy to bring me drinks..maybe dh would wear a sexy speedo and serve me mmhhhmmmmm


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am going swimming too at my fil, but i already feel sick, threw up 2 times here already and they are bbqing and that food makes me wanna hurl lately...o well..............


----------



## babydust818

Jess i wish i was a fly on your wall in your house. I would love to see how funny you and your DH is. I could see you 2 talking so dirty to each other and it being hilarious. Your bedroom might be a bit too freaky deaky for me though! :haha:

Em i def agree, too early!! I sure hope you see that bfp though.


----------



## keepthefaithx

wen u guna test em???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys, i'm worried i am & i'm worried i'm not haha! I will try & hold off a couple of days coz think af due thurs/fri. But i stocked up on hpts today so....:muaha:

I was shopping with ds today and he started swinging on this huge pink, padded push up wonderbra saying " like mummy's!!" i was soooo embarrassed! Mine are real anyway :haha::haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, it is so funny what kids say! Good luck holding out to test :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em i say test 10 dpo! Lol u have willpower huh damn i am so bad i start at 8 dpo lol

Had to leave fil was so sick the whole time they had fam in from italy felt bad but i cudnt last!! Sucks ass i wonder if i will b like this the whole time....please god no !!!!

Hope u guys r having a good day xo


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> Jess i wish i was a fly on your wall in your house. I would love to see how funny you and your DH is. I could see you 2 talking so dirty to each other and it being hilarious. Your bedroom might be a bit too freaky deaky for me though! :haha:
> 
> Em i def agree, too early!! I sure hope you see that bfp though.

Hunny trust me it s pretty much hardcore raunchy speak 24 hours a day. It s how we keep da spice going. He s almost worse then i am tho since he comes up with the kinkiest things ever..which i have to admit is goddamn fucking hot lolol

My motto is keep the fights clean and the sex dirtyyyyy :)


----------



## jessy1101

Emma ahhh kids say the darnest things lolol..soooo...test test test!!! Lol sorry hunny i fell off the no pea pressure wagon..me drinkin da koolaid once again mouhaahaaa

Come to the pea on a stick darkside, we have cookies!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I would you guys but I know I don't tend to get early bfps....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ur doin wats best emma...my first pg i was 8 dpo...2nd was 10 and this one 11...in my crazy head i wud think i was done at like 9 dpo for the month !


----------



## keepthefaithx

Got a freaking cold..really!!!??? Uhhh


----------



## keepthefaithx

damn is everyone sleeping lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm here babe, just wishing this week away! How r u? Xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

emmmmm testing soon!?!?!?!?!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i woke up yesterday with a cold..so now i am throwing up and cant breathe...wonderful!


----------



## jessy1101

I'm here. Sorry the return to work today has been fucking bullshit. I've just spent my morning either crying or banging my head on my desk. There has been so many fuckups that i'm having to deal with today it's horrible. My boss just messed things up bad while i was gone and ya.

How is everyone? Emma how r u feeling? Leese i know summer colds while pregnant are the worst. U cant take anything and u feel like shit all the time.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Tested today, fuck all on it haha! It is wrong that i feel mad, like i'm mad it should be positive damn it! :haha: only 10/11 dpo tho...

Hope you feel better soon Leese :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Emma, do not give in to our evil testing ways ;) There is still time for a BFP!

I am headed to the Dr. in a few minutes! Routine appt, and I just realized I forgot to take my vit D today. Why do I have to take so many pills in pregnancy, when my brain is mush and I can't remember what I ate for breakfast half the time, LOL. I am going to have to get one of those pill sorters for little old people, with the days of the week on it :) I can't believe I am starting my every other week appts already!


----------



## jessy1101

Definetly still plenty time of time for a BFP Emma! I'm most definetly rooting for u sweety.

Wow Stace that's cray cray every other week already..Fuck just looked at ur ticker and basicly u only have freakin 59 more days to go! When is ur last official work day???


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- right now my insurance has me working until I deliver, but I think I am going to change it to my first day of leave is 9/24 (we can start our leave up to two weeks before our due date)

Well my Dr. appt could have went better. The first blood pressure check they did was 168/105 (yikes!). He told me if it was still high after a second check I would have to go on bed rest for a few days to see if that helps. Luckily I have no protein in my urine and my repeat check it had went down to 138/82 which is the normal range for me. I was seeing floaters when she checked it, so I had a feeling it was going to be high. I tend to get floaters from time to time, but my Dr. hasn't been worried about them since my BP has always been fine at the office. I had PIH with DS, so I am really hoping I am not repeating it again this pregnancy. My blood pressure didn't elevate until after 38 weeks with him, so the only treatment was to induce delivery, so BP problems at 32 weeks would really suck!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! Sorry just catching up from working all weekend. Emma sweetie I'm still holding out for a bfp for you!! It's still way early! Thanks for asking about everything a few days ago. We are still trying to sell our home so I have just been driving back and forth (2hrs each way) to work. That's why I basically disappear on the weekends I'm loving my job tho!!! And the girls I get to work with are fun and awesome nurses that I am learning so much from! I tested for o today. It was negative I'm cd 11. Hope to see a positive soon:) 
Rach - still no af? Have you retested again??? Me you and emma are gonna rock it out over the next few months! 
Lisa---- funny thing! I just got me that lil old lady pill organizer!!! Seriously I can never remember when I have taken my prenatal vit!!! I'm lame I know! Hope your appt goes great! I can't believe you are 12 freakin weeks!
Jess- sorry your having a bad day. Hope it gets tons better for ya. Xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girlsssss

Wow stace thats high!! Hope it stays down girl 

Kim hey sweeti how r u were r u in cycle?? I kno 12 weeks...crazyness

Em plenty of time fxd for u girl ahhh!!!!!!!

Nt scan today so anxioussssssssss


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh, spotting today & that shitty pre-af feeling...

Oh good luck Lisa, can't wait to see HER!!


----------



## jkb11

Stace we must have posted at the same time because I'm just now seeing your post. Hope your bp stays in a nice range for you!! It's crazy how it changed so much just while you were at the office. Keep us posted! Xoxo...
Lisa best wishes at your scan today!!!! What time???
Emma sorry about the spotting girl:( that sucks. No chance of it being implantation????


----------



## MrsMoo72

Nah i dont think so kim. Oh well, at least i will get my test results back before getting pg now so we'll know whats what.


----------



## AmyB1978

keepthefaithx said:


> Nt scan today so anxioussssssssss

Make sure you let us know how it goes, thinking of you! Good luck!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

How's everyone doing today?

Leese big day my love! I can't waot for an update & new cute pic of baby M :cloud9:

Emm hunni praying for u its not AF :hugs:

Jess a better day for u I hope?

Rach babe did u get ur drink on this weekend? Any signs of AF or more testing?

Kim sweetie so crazy that's ur still commuting like mad, such a tough cookie u are!!!

AFM I've been doing ok except for the nights...its like my body just gets soo stiff & sore that any tiny mouvement kills so all night its owe owe owe :( Home stretch right! Soon little sweetie will be here! Eeeekkkk!!! I got lucky too cuz my mom was able to get a last minute standby ticket home so she'll definately be here in time now :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay! you are soooo close now Lisette! 

Lisa- when is your scan??? I can't wait for news :)

Took my BP this morning at it was 138/85... not great but I will take it! I am going to keep track of it a couple times a day, and see what it is next week at the Dr.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stace forgive my pg brain I forgot to ask how ur BP was today! I hope it stays under control for ya! If the dr puts u on bed rest early what's ur insurance/pay like?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls!

nt scan went WONDERFUL!!! baby is "perfect" as per sono tech & dr! nt measurement was 1.5 (fluid measurement) and heart, stomach kidneys everything is great!!!!

im thrilled and will post pics soon!

oh yea..and she said 80 percent sure its a .................BOY!!! LOL 

ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg lisa haha! Glad everything's looking good, you must be really confused what to buy now!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have one pic in my avatar...like how cute omg lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

well i always said boy...and then i was like uhh my dr thinks girl maybe it is...and now shes like uh i see a weeny..lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw wow i didnt realise it was 3d wow!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- Congrats! I would hold off on painting the nusery, but 80% sounds pretty certain that you will be joining us on team blue! Great news that everything looked good!

Lisette- If I have to quit work early I will get one week sick pay (100% of my normal pay) then 70% disability pay until either I can return to work or until 6 weeks after I have him. Then I either have to take vacation or no pay up to another 6 weeks. I am opting for 2 weeks of vacation then returning to work, so a total of 8 weeks off after the birth. Short term disability kind of sucks, but I guess it is better than nothing.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Def no painting stace, but 80percent odds are pretty much mostly but i will know in a month or so!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW lissaaaa :cloud9: what a gorgeous lil pic :) how u feeling babe?

Stace kinda sucky but good that u have some kind of coverage!


----------



## Twinkie210

I officially changed the start date of my maternity leave to 9/24... let the count down begin!


----------



## MrsMoo72

So exciting Stacie!

I'm gutted i will def have to work xmas day this year, tried my hardest to be off on mat leave but it just wasn't happening haha!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I will be back at work by Christmas, so my timing wasn't great either :) But if you get pregnant soon you could be off next summer which would be an awesome time to have maternity leave and be home with your two kids ;)


----------



## jkb11

Lisa!!!! So happy for you! Nothing like a son;) love my boy! Yay for nothing but positive news from the scan. 

Stace woohoo for starting the countdown !


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls..and im still sick hes hoping it goes away soon but who knows :(

One thing thats kind of annoying is its tradition in italian families to name the son after husbands father..his name is nicolo but everyone calls him nick ..so were guna do nicholas..but me and leo were talking and we started liking domenick..i told his sister and she was like its cute but i think my dads like expecting a nicholas....like annoying i like the name but its just the fact...like its tradition n his dad will cry..lol but im really starting to like domenick!!! Like its got nick in it wth?!

O well wat can i do...


----------



## AmyB1978

Lisa, look at your perfect little baby! I love love love the avatar picture! I am sure you are relieved that the scan went so well. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

WOW Lisa! That picture is soo amazing. So happy everything is perfect!! I am so excited for a little boy!! :blue: :holly:


----------



## jessy1101

Hey girlies! Sorry ive been MIA but ive been hospitalized since monday night due to severe kidney infection and kidney stones. Extremely scary stuff. Ive had 2 us tho and Charlie is in perfect shape just her mommy that aint doin so hot 'sigh' they want to keep me on interveinus here for a fee more daysso ya..i have a lil cry session here and there but things should b fine.

Leese congrats on the 80% chances of team blue! Same thing happend for me at team
Pink at my 12 week scan sooo me thinks ur having a peeny!

Stace how r u feelin with ur bp? Is it not too bad or u ferl more woozy and etc? Thinking of u hunny!

Lisette ooooo not long now sweety!

Hope everyone else is having a good week so far.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ahhh!! Peeny!!!!!!! :) thanks girls xoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- I hope you feel better soon and you get to come home! I have been trying to follow you FB posts, but bing isn't always the best translator, LOL. I am glad Charlie is doing well.

I am still doing good. I feel like crap this morning, but I am so incredibly pissed at DH because we are getting carpet installed in two of the bedrooms today and he waited until right before he left for work to finish cleaning out the rooms! So I had to sweep and clean the hard wood floor in one room and vaccuum the other. I can barely walk 5 steps without feeling winded, so as you can imagine I was not too happy to be cleaning by myself! It is a good thing no one was checking my bp then, I am sure it was sky high during my hormonal rage! Ah the joys of pregnancy :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh yes, and DH waited until last night to paint in DS's room, and now he realizes the paint didn't cover good and doesn't match the other walls, so it needs to be repainted. He thinks he is leaving it like that for now. But I have news for him, we are NOT moving one piece of furniture into that room until he repaints! I am not moving furniture twice (OK well technically I am not moving any furniture, but you know what I mean)


----------



## jessy1101

Lolol Stace men can b the biggest pains sometimes for that stuff. And i mean why u know? It s not hard to do housework..jesus..

U shouldnt b stressing urself out hunny. It s not ok that he left that stuff for u to do grrrr


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't think he really thinks it is a big deal if I still do alot of stuff around the house. He moved all the heavy furniture, and then told me all the little stuff was mine to clean up. Well DS had random things on his floor and I think bending over 500 times was worse than moving the big furniture! Finally last night I told him I am done cleaning up in DS's room that all the blood has rushed to my head and non is left for the baby, LOL. I wish we could make them pregnant for 1 day, I bet they couldn't last an hour! My DH doesn't fully understand how hard it is to do even the easiest of tasks when you are carrying an extra 30lbs around your midsection (although he should understand ;)) OK that was kind of mean.

Are you feeling any better Jess?


----------



## Twinkie210

Carpet installers are here now and between them banging and the dog barking I am going to have a huge headache just in time to go to work! Best of all I get to repeat this process at the end of the month when we have the rest of the carpet installed!


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! Sorry I've been a slacker at posting lately but I have been stalking and trying to keep up. Sounds like everyone is doing well! Still holding out for some more BFPs! Fingers crossed for you girls! 
Also, yay! Another team Blue! They knew our little man was a little man at our 13 week scan and clearly nothing changed so I'd say your team blue!
Men would totally never survive pregnancy... or post pregnancy either... plus they'd whine so much it wouldn't be worth it!
Lisette- I hope your enjoying your time off! Yay for escaping work! 

Although, I'm not sure that I could handle as much time off as you guys get up north. I'm already looking forward to heading back to work in 3 weeks. Keeping up with a little person is much more challenging haha. It's amazing how they can keep you going all day even when they sleep half of it. I'm sure I'll miss this time by the time I put one week in at work! On another note: little man had his 2 week apt yesterday and he's a beast haha went from 7lbs12oz (birth) to 7lbs3oz (4 days old) to 9lbs9ozs (2weeks 4 days). They were expecting that he'd be back to his birth weight. He's grown 2 inches and is in the 85th percentile for his size. For the most part he's an amazingly easy baby. However, Monday I wanted to pull my hair out and couldn't wait for DH to come home and save me from the crying. Apparently Cam was just having a bad day because he's been amazing since then. He sleeps 3 hours, eats, sleeps 3 hours, eats- at night and currently eats every 1.5 hours during the day. Tonight we're going out to dinner with some friends and there little ones wish us luck


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww, good luck going out with him! You are breast feeding right? Maybe something in the breastmilk didn't agree with him on Monday. He sounds like a very good baby though! I hope my little guy follows suit! Right now I am not holding my breath though, he seems like he is going to be high maintenance, LOL.

Well BP check today was 141/85, I was hoping it would go down some since I got to veg at home instead of coming into work, but nope. I'll take it once more this afternoon before I leave. I would love to see something 135/80 or below, which is where I was at early in the pregnancy... 

Well we have carpet in two rooms in our house :) I can't wait to start moving furniture into little dude's room, but since we are getting carpet in our living room/ dining room/hallway completely organizing the room may have to wait :( But I am going to make DH open the dresser and crib tonight and move it in the room so I can see how it will look :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy i hope ur get better real soon xoxoxoxoox

stace, i hope ur bp goes down :(

liz hope ur doing good!! cant wait to see cameron pics!

80 % team blue at almost 13 weeks is pretty certain i feel..cud be girl tho..i have my scan on aug 27 he said he can tell me gender!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> jessy i hope ur get better real soon xoxoxoxoox
> 
> stace, i hope ur bp goes down :(
> 
> liz hope ur doing good!! cant wait to see cameron pics!
> 
> 80 % team blue at almost 13 weeks is pretty certain i feel..cud be girl tho..i have my scan on aug 27 he said he can tell me gender!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well even if it stays 141/85 I think my Dr. will be OK with that... that just doesn't leave me any wiggle room though!

Ooooo Aug 27 is not that far away, then we will know for sure ;)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw jessy babe, poor you, hope you feel better soon xxxx

Lisa Aug 27th is my & DHS 6th anniversary!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait omg.i wana shop shop shop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Jess i feel so bad for you girl. I have a friend whose had kidney stones and my gosh all she did was cry. She said they were SO painful to pass. I know that can't be good along with carrying a baby. I feel for you. Get some rest and try to not let it get the best of ya! :hugs:

Liz your little man sounds like a good boy. Wow he has gotten a lot bigger in just 2 weeks LOL. I figured you were gonna say he gained like 3 oz but holy guacomoley! Do you have any new recent pics of Cam? Does he for the most part sleep through the night?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hello my loves,

Sorry I've been away as well...had a not o great appt today...long story short I may need a c-section...will know more Friday :(

Jess baby how u doing today? Praying better chica :hugs:

Stace how was the bp afterall? Hope it can stay stable for u sweetie!

Lisa shopping soooooooon :) how's the nausea today?

Rach :wave: any signs? 

Emm spotting still? Hoping not my love xxx

Liz what a good eater u got! Niccceeeee :) Need new chubby pics! 

Hope u girls are all doing well...Lauren u back soon hunni?


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Lis...Sorry to hear about the c-section news. I know how disappointing it is but just think, anyway little Melina gets here is going to be special and beautiful! Thinking of you!

Hope you feel better soon Jess...Kidney stones are horrible. I hope that they are taking good care of you at the hospital! 

Stace...at least you got upset with your DH for a reason. Last night I was soooo angry at my DH bc he didn't bring me skittles home. I was really actually, genuinely upset...Men do not understand women at all, especially pregnant women. lol Hope your BP stays under control for you hun.

How are you feeling Rach? Any sign of AF?

Love the new u/s pic Leese. What a little cutie! :)

What a chunky monkey Liz... I want to see more pics too. Keep them coming! Glad he is being a good boy for you! :)

Hi Em!


----------



## jkb11

Jess- hope your feeling better Chica! Kidney stones :/ ouch!
Lisette- hope things are ok girlie! I had a cs with ds and I was terrified of it but mine really was not bad and I healed very quickly! I know you will do great either way!xoxo
Rach! What's going on girlie? Need an update from you?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks u guys!xxx
Just scary when its out of left field...staying calm & relaxed for me & the baby as much as possible till I know more Friday! I'm lucky I've got good dr's, my momma home & H who is bein great too! 

Kris sweetie I understand...its the little things that mean a lot some days :hugs:

Kim where u at in ur cycle babe?


----------



## Krippy

Are they thinking soon for your section Lis? Hope you are ok...


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- Sorry to hear that you might need a c-section, but I say whatever way is the safest to get our babies here is what should be done. So fill us in, why the C-section talk all of a sudden???

Kris- LOL, sometimes skittles are important, and DH's should know that! So far everytime I have taken my BP it has been around 140/85, so hanging in there. But I don't have a cuff at home, only a machine at work and I am not sure how accurate it is. DH did decide to order me a home one off Amazon, so it will at least give me some peace of mind and hopefully I won't have any surprises at my next Dr. appt :)

Liz- Your man is quite the rolly polly! We need new pics, I am sure he has changed a bunch.

Lauren- How is the little girlie?

Rach, Kim- What is the current status?

Em- How are you feeling? Is AF here or just spotting?

Well, DH was a good husband and finished painting DS's room last night :) So tonight we can start moving furniture back into the bed rooms. I really hope he opens the baby furniture. I am so anxious to see what it looks like in the room!

I had some more eye floaters when I got home from work yesterday, so I am assuming I had another BP spike, but I don't have a cuff at home so I have no idea how high it was. It never lasts long, so I just laid down for 15-20 minutes and made sure to relax. If it happens again I am going to call the Dr, but I don't know if it is a problem if it only lasts for a short time and then returns to normal? Ugh! It is so confusing.

Speaking of calling the Dr., let me tell you about how I freaked myself out this morning. It was me and DS in bed and DH was on the couch (because of painting DS's room last night). Well I got up at 4am to pee and when I wiped there was some bright red blood. So I wiped again and there was some more red blood, but just small streaks on the tp. OK, so I start to panic just a little trying to figure out what it could be. I decide to go to lay down and see if it is better when I get up for work in an hour. Well, I was laying there in bed and usually when I get up to pee, the baby wakes up too and decides to kick and roll around, but he isn't moving much at all, just a few slight movements here and there. So then I really start to worry. I keep laying there waiting for him to move and getting more scared, but I can't say anything because it is DS next to me and DH is on the couch. Finally after 20 minutes or so little man start rolling and kicking like normal. Apparently he was sleeping and couldn't be bothered :) Well when I got up to get in the shower I checked again and still the same amount of blood, but I came to realize it is coming from some kind of scratch or irritation I have down there. Apparently either the last time we had sex it was a little rougher than usual, or my undies have rubbed a raw spot, or I just scratched myself while sleeping, I don't know. But seriously, was glad to figure out where it was coming from. Could you imagine me calling the Dr. at 4 am with these "symptoms" only to find out I was freaking out about my baby sleeping and a scratch on my vajayjay? I really think I have lost my mind!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg stace! I wud have been nervous too but hes like mom chill im tired lolo

Lisette it may stink hunni best watevers best to get little melina out! Cant wait to see her did they say when??

Jess thinking of u hope ur doing good!!!

Kim rach em any cycle news??

Kris how ya feel

Still naueous lisette but i only threw up 2 times yesterday so i am hoping its getting better!!!! Fxd!


----------



## jkb11

Kris- I'm with ya girl! Sometimes you just need skittles :). 
Stace glad you figured everything out:) I understand your worry tho! If you are still seeing floaters I would let your dr know, even if they are occasional. 
I'm cd 12 today.... Still waiting to ovulate. Cm is clear and a mix between watery and stretchy.


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you Kim! Get your booty shaking hun and get some action!


----------



## Twinkie210

Woo Hoo Kim! Definately getting close to some BD time!

Lisa- Hopefully you are moving past the nauseous part, but as Jessy pointed out sometimes it lasts the whole 9 months :(

My next Dr. appt is next Thursday, so if they aren't bad and most of my BP readings are good I will wait until then, but if they get more frequent I will definately call!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls!

Thanks for all the good wishes :) I know as long as its best & safest for baby ill be just fine...I guess I always imagined a c-section decision to come at the last minute if the baby were in distress or something! Well anyways at my appt yesterday the Dr goes to give me an internal & she stops to look & feel around the exterior...then says has this always been here?!? Ilaying there like "Has WHAT always been here?" Apparantly there is a wart/abnormal cell type thing right at the perenium/between the opening where the baby will come from!!! Poses a few problems here & diffrent dr's now have diffrent opinions on what would be best! C-section is one way (my dr doesnseem keen) alternately I've got the specialists nurse warning me if they touch me now ill never heal in time & will surely rip front to back during natural delivery!!! How nice eh! Oh and just leaving it alone will cause it to burst,tear anyways,bleed & perhaps affect the baby! Bblleeekkkk plus they cansee if any part is internal now just external so it would still mean a second procedure after the baby!!! Uuggggg! Seeing the specialist tmmr morning & then everyone will consult & decide...feeling pretty iikkk about the whole thing right now but nothing can do...if it will be a c-section will they schedule me? Will it be earlier than my DD? Will my dr sign off? All up in the air :( Sorry for the vent girls xxx


----------



## jkb11

Oh lisette, I'm sorry Hun. I can answer one of your questions. Since I will be a repeat cs. I asked when I was preggo with my angel how much sooner they would schedule me from my dd. and they said I could pick a date up to 1 week prior.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Kim :) Its just all the unknown right now...not great for us girlies who need to plan & control stuff! Lol amature non-mommy right ;) Get ur BD on sweetie, hope the ferema is they key this cycle :hugs:

Stace really glad ur DH made up for his errors yesterday :) Scary 4am blood show hun! Good that u figured it out though! Lol

Jess baby tell us how u doing today?

Lisa happy to hear the nausea is getting managable for u :)

Kris hunni how u been these days? Bubs still super active? Are u having any gender feelings?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea lisette they will schedule, try not to worry hunni, i mean you dont wanna hear anything of possible problems but melina will be just fine! cant wait to see her!!!! 

and i think it would be before ur dd..everyone i know of who got c sections went earlier. but dont go by me!! i wish u the best lisette everything will be just great!


----------



## Krippy

Good luck at the specialist appt Lisette! I know how worried and anxious you must be! It will all go fine and you will soon have your little girl in your arms!

Lots of movement still and I really have been going back and forth on gender. Sometimes I think boy and other time I am sure it is a girl. I don't think I will know at all until I deliver...I am never good at guessing things like this. lol


----------



## Twinkie210

OH, Lisette! That is awful to spring on you! How did they not notice it sooner? My Dr. did a pap/internal at 12 weeks! But at least they caught it and it wasn't a surprise when you are in labor! After you meet with the specialist you can get back to planning :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant believe you dont wanna know kris!! ahhhhh i could never lolol

cant wait to find out!!!


stace ahh please dont even say that lol

well i do feel better....still nauseous but its better.. i decided to have a freaking taco at 10 am today. bc i felt "okay" just threw it up.....stupid thing to eat so soon..lol

but hoping that i feel back to normal soon!!!

definately gettin the round ligament pains OUCH!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Hi y all! So i was released late last night and have been resting up bunches at home. Im pretty much dead energy wise but thats normal due to the meds and not being sble to eat anything the past 3 days. I had my obgyn app this morning and im at 10 pounds since the whole pregnancy. My dr says my belly right now is just all baby. He took almost 10 mind to lock down the hb cuz Charlie was all over the place. She kept kickin the moniter stick thinggy all the time lolol. Dr was like omg..thats one of the most energetic babies ive ever seen heeeheee goooo baybay!!

Lisette holy fuck how was this only noticed now????? Very nerve wracking for sure.....ok on the logical side if a csection is for sure the easiest way then definetly go for it. I think they usualy scedule between 1 to 2 weeks before ur due date to make sure contractions dOnt kick in. Definetly keep us in da loop for ur app tomorrow.

Stace r u feelin better sweety?? Can they not give u something for ur high bloodpressure? Something baby safe? Im glad most of the carpet is in! Betcha it looks fantastic!

Rach how u doin hunny? Cycle wise? Trust me kifney stones r the worse fucking thing ever..it feels like something is being ripped out of u front and back..i actualy think labor will b easy peasy now pain wise lolol

Liz ahhh thats so cute! Does Cam have the little chubby arms and legs?? I find that adorable on a baby!! The monday episode could of been due to gas or just something he couldnt digest.

Leese trust me it s sooo hard not being able to shop but u manage to hold off. My showe is in 2 freakin weeks so i havent bought 1 single thing yet. But the day right after watch out baby stores im hitting u like a mother fucking shopaholic hiihiii.

Kim that kind of cervical fluid sounds really promissing!! I betcha ur O date is within the nect few days which will b a perfect O cycle!!

Just wanted to add thank u all for ur thoughts and support while i was gettin my ass kicked in the hospital. It was definetly a huge cheer up for me by far!! Luv ya all bunches xxxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

so happy your back jess!!! woohoooooooo

heres my almost 13 week belly!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







13WEEKS.jpg
File size: 70.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- I hope that everything gets squared away soon. I apparently missed why you were needing/looking at a c-section. But whatever the reason I'm sure everything will work out although I understand that you hate the lack of control. When Cam was breeched I was terrified by the thought of a csection and just the unknowns.

Jessy- glad you're feeling better! And I can't wait to see what you get for your shower!!

I don't think Cam is that chunky but his limbs are so long that they make him look skinnier. Although at this rate he'll be a giant in no time haha. My sister is on her way up from VA as I type, with her not so little man. He's 4 months and 26" and 19.5 lbs. He's wearing 9 month clothing. I'll share a pic of the two of them when I get one later this week. Looking forward to shopping and a pedi tomorrow-- seriously feel bad for the salon person though because my feet are horrific after months of me ignoring them haha
 



Attached Files:







549756_787256145561_964853140_n.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 5









557455_786608688071_1715915246_n.jpg
File size: 48.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awww liz he is so freakin cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- glad you are out of the hospital and I hope your days on bedrest fly by! Yes, they can give meds for high BP, but I think they try to control it other ways first (rest, diet, etc). But right now I am at the high end of normal most of the time, I just have random spikes, so I as long as it isn't constant I think it is OK.

Liz- He is adorable!!! He is a little chunky, just not quite rolly polly, but probably because he is so long. You look awesome btw! 

Lisa- Your 13 week belly is so little and cute :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks :) i already feel like im popping lol just wait huh?? haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

I got my first pair maternity leggings..woohoo!!! Lol next is jeans

jess have u heard from mel..hope shes doing okay xo


----------



## jessy1101

Liz dayummmm girl u look freakin great!! And Cam is a total cutie patooty!!

Stace ahh well if it s just spikes it sucks but it s not too too bad right? More scary if it was constantly overly high.

Mel is doing good. They re going for IUI within the next lil while and im crossing my fingers it gives her a rainbow baby!

Leese omggg that is a cute lil belly chica :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Jess, glad you're doing better hunny :hugs:

Cam is sooooo gorge Liz :thumbup:

Lisa your mini bump is super cute!

I'm stillhaving the brown spotting, a bit more today so expecting full af right on cue 2moro....


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- boo for the spotting! If the witch is going to show, then she should come already and quit teasing!

A little over an hour left of work! I am ready to go home and start organizing little guy's room! I hope DH gets home quickly, because there isn't much I can do until he moves the furniture :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girlies!! I am so excited holy crap lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

em :( maybe it can be ib?? you think???


----------



## babydust818

jkb11 said:


> Jess- hope your feeling better Chica! Kidney stones :/ ouch!
> Lisette- hope things are ok girlie! I had a cs with ds and I was terrified of it but mine really was not bad and I healed very quickly! I know you will do great either way!xoxo
> Rach! What's going on girlie? Need an update from you?

No good news here. I got AF 3 days ago... just NOW starting to bleed heavy. It was a week late. Good ol psychic Mesina said August was the right month for me to be PG in so.. we shall see. How are you? Where in the cycle are you right now?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Rach sorry about AF but positive thinking girl, praying August is it for u xxx

Jess really happy to hear ur home babe! What a freakin nightmare :( 

Lisa ur tiny belly is just adorable! Yay for maternity leggings :cloud9:

Liz my goodness what a lil cutie & u look totally fab girl!

Emm fingers crossed for ib :hugs:

Stace I can't wait to see pics of rooms :)

AFM I went into speed nesting today just incase so got a ton done & hopefully exhausted myself enough to get a few hours sleep & shut my brain off! Thanks for all the love & support, promise an update in the morning xoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

My bloods are back & they're all normal!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em!!!!!! Yay!!!! Thats so awsum!!!!!!

So happy for u xoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news Em! What is the next step? Are they doing more testing? Or will they just wait and see what happens?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awesome news Em :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

im so irritated at work today.....lol

like everyones pissing me off!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

We got the crib put together last night! And the dresser is out of the box, but DH hasn't put the feet on it yet. He looked at the furniture and said, "Wow, this kid has nicer stuff than we do." LOL. So of course I had to get the bedding set out and play with it :) I can't wait to finish decorating!


----------



## Krippy

Such great news Em! I am really happy for you!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys! Gotta have pelvic ultrasound on 21st. DHS response was "get rid of the decoraters & let's get u knocked up"!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma thats fantastic news!!! Im glad u wont have to worry about that anymore definetly gives u a breather.

Rach im sorry for stoopid AF. If Mesina said this was ur month then im sending u as many positive vibes that my tired lil body can produce!!

Lisette any news yet? Thinking bout u hunny.

Leese seems like the MS has been a bit more gentle with u right? Thank fuck for that lolol

Happy friday to all!! Exciting plans for the weekend??


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Stace ive got a question for u! Ive now been having the wonderfull experience of discusting heartburn sour stomac all the freakin time. I know u had the exact same thing..did u end up getting rid of it or still having it or taking something that saved the day????


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Hey Stace ive got a question for u! Ive now been having the wonderfull experience of discusting heartburn sour stomac all the freakin time. I know u had the exact same thing..did u end up getting rid of it or still having it or taking something that saved the day????

That was back in first tri, and I tried taking zofran (which did nothing for the sour stomach feeling), I just had to try to avoid foods that aggrevated it, which meant absolutely no milk products for me! It eventually went away though. Heartburn I have only taken Tums for, but I know there are a couple other meds that you can take if Tums aren't working (but they always tell you to start with Tums). My biggest challenge now is acid reflux (I guess everything is starting to get pushed up and squishing my stomach). Even as I type I am getting the reflux feeling (litterally feels like stuff is being pushed back up my throat and gives me this weird numb feeling in the back/bottom of my throat). I guess I really need to start watching how much I eat at one time :)

About the only thing I found that helped the sour stomach, was eating small bland meals. Oh and I ate a lot of popcicles, which I think because you eat them kind of slow and you don't get a lot in your stomach at once avoiding that sour feeling, kept me hydrated way better than trying to drink water all the time (which made my stomach feel super gross!)


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, so after my Dr. appt the other day DH decided to order me a blood pressure monitor for our home so I can keep track of it and really get an idea of how much it changes throughout the day. Well it came in last night and the damn thing does not work on me! I took my BP several times over a couple hours, following the directions exactly and it kept saying that my BP was 100/60! Even when I was in really good shape in high school my BP was never that low! DH tried it and it worked fine for him! I guess I will just leave the BP checks to the Dr. other than the few times I take it at work (which I don't know for sure that the maching here works right too). so basically I think he wasted $60!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay em i have a feeling it will be soon sweeti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

they are going to give ur early u/s when you get preggo again right???

jess, yes..but still nauseous but i am starting to actually want foods..i cant really have milk products either like stace, they bother me!!! i just had sweet potatoe fries from burger king, delish, hope they stay down!

and i LOVE cherry coke..lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

When do you guys count 2nd trimester as starting..i am going by 13 weeks...tmaro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies,

So after a lot of humming & haaing the specialist & my Dr decided to proceed with burning/lazering it off...on the spot!!!! Bbllleeekkkkk it was soo freaking scary & painful u guys :( thank God my mommy was with me! I cryed like a little baby!!! They assure me it was the best choice & it won't tear since it was coterized (sp?) Well that being said I'm now told ill be in a lot of pain when the anesthetic wears off & shouldn't plan on even wiping the area with toilet paper for the next sevral days!!! Squirt bottle & sitzer baths for me or else expect a lot of blood! Oh sweet baby jesus let Melina stay put atleast a week now!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

awww lisette im sorry sweeti!!!!

i hope u feel better!!!! xoxoxoxo

spoke to soon, threw up the sweet potatoe frieds :(

when will i be freakin able to keep food down!!!!!!!??????????????????


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess baby ask ur dr for Omeprazole...found it only in the 3rd tri after suffering mass hb + acid reflux & trying everything!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Girls i totally forgot. Can you guess my baby nub shot boy or girl? Lol
 



Attached Files:







BABYPORV.jpg
File size: 106.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## keepthefaithx

Some ppl are saying p some vajay..not sure lol the dr wouldnt guess she said its unclear tech was like o def boy..i really dont know!


----------



## Krippy

Awww Lisette! I am sorry to hear that it was so painful! But I am so happy for you that you don't have to have a c-section! You will heal quick hun, don't worry! And then Miss. Melina will be here! How exciting! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- that sucks! But at least it is taken care of and you don't have to worry about it now. You will already be a pro with the squirt bottle and sitz baths after you have your girlie! That squirt bottle was my friend for a couple weeks after having DS :)

Lisa- I am terrible at guessing, but to me the nub looks girlie, but idk. I think you will just have to wait for the next scan :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I know stace..just like opinions!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette ouchhh im sorry u had to go threw that sweety. But at least u got the ok to preceed with a natural birth so thats some good news. Do u have pain meds or creams??

Leese i have no clue what it is..i still dont understand how they could even tell my daughter s vagina sooo ya..waiting game for u lolol

Eughhhh im so fucking pissed the dr warned me what kind of reaction my body would have to the meds and damnit it s happend. Whats happend exactly? Well my vagina has now swollen like a fucking blob and the inside of my butt looks like a gigantic cauliflowe gahhhhhh..i now have globs of vaginal yeast cream on and fucking butt cream on damnit grrrrrr Can somebody plz tell me why i always get the shitty stuff one right after another????


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks chicas :hugs: nothing but tylonal...wish I got some nice thick cream or something cuz ddaaymmm it feels really burned & raw now! Bblleeekkkk

Jessy sweetie not cool :( I'm sorry ur having such a rough ride these days too :hugs:

Lisa my guess is still girlie but the u/s tech's are ussually spot on esspecially when they guess boy ;)

Stace I wanna see fun bedding & furniture pics!!!

Kris :wave: how u feeling today hun?


----------



## jessy1101

I know right??? I mean it s as if im having some kind of horrible karma week!! 

In other bad karma news just found out my SIL is having a girl too 'sigh'


----------



## keepthefaithx

Uhh jess..a girl too! Damnit.. of course tho right? Lol

R u feelin better?


----------



## Krippy

Oh noooo Jess...That really sucks. My SIL is pregnant and due 4 weeks before me, we are both team yellow but it is hard not to feel like your thunder is stolen. I hope that we have opposite sexes at least to make it easier. Your Charlie is due first right? At least you have that.

Feeling good today...Thanks Lisette. Just been really sore...Muscles in abdomen are not strong from having pregnancies so close together and walking and working out has been hard. So I bought a pregnancy belt that hopefully helps with some support.

Leese...I am horrible at guessing but I am guessing girl bc everyone seems to be having a girl lately! ;)


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! I'm so lost because I haven't been at the computer all day so I'm missing a lot! 

Lisette that sounds awful but glad its all taken care of and you don't need a c section. Freeze some jumbo maxi pads in the freezer and put it on your vag for some relief. That helped a lot with my episiotomy and tear. Hugs!!

Nice u/s picture Lisa!! So cute. 

Jessy sorry about your hospitalization! Jeez louise!! Giant puffy vags happen anyway with pregnancy so don't feel to bad. Hope things are better soon. 
Im do sorry but that's all I caught up on. I hope everyone is well!

It's a billion degrees and so humid and im sweating my ass off with this little ball of heat on me! 

Love yas


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good plan lauren, gonna try that now! Thanks hunni! We miss ya lots but understand ofcourse :hugs:

Kris I can only imagine the soreness ur going through, good on u for not becoming a total couch potatoe & getting happy & fat ;)

Jess don't let the sil biaatcchh get to u! Little charlie bear is gonna be super special just like her momma & everyone knows it! Come on, she's ur daughter after all :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Gmorning girls hope everyone is doing good xo


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning everyone! Me and DS are going to a sibling class at the hospital today, hopefully he learns something and it isn't too babyish for him. Odds are he will be the oldest one in the class.

Then maybe some cleaning and organizing? DS is going to six flags with a friend so just me and the hubby today! I hope we can get something accomplished!


----------



## jessy1101

Morning y all!! How is everyone doin? Thankfully im sooo much better do to miraculous creams lol. All the swelling both front and back are almost all gone. I can sit like a normal person eeeeeeeeee

Lisette oooo thats good advice from Lauren the cold would definetly help. Other then that how r u feelin? Does ur dr think Melina will b coming soonish or around due date or late? Can they even really tell? Have u started dilating at all yet? Do u have all ur baby essentiels already bought arr still a few bits and pieces u need?

Leese how u doin hunny bunny?

Stace that sounds like fun!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey jess :)

I am feeling okay still sick...i went to motherhood today bout jeans that was fun they r so comfy!!

How r u?!


----------



## babydust818

Made these today! Got the box to make the cupcakes from the store but the cream filling and frosting is home made!! They're delicious.
 



Attached Files:







cupcakes.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NewbieLisette

Mmmm Rach look delicious girlie, I'm comin ova :)

Jess sooo happy to know ur feeling a whole lot better today sweetie! Me too! Phew just gotta keep going slow! R u off work next week or no?
I'm pretty much ready for miss Melina, just doing little decor projects & preppring annoucement/thank you cards...fun stuff that is easy peasy! Just gotta figure out short term disability pay next week with my HR & prep my gov site account for after she's born. Special BF workshop class wend morning with H so that'll be nice!

Stace how was the class with DS today? Hope the projects went well & u post pics soon :)

Leese yay for Motherhood trip! Feels great isure :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Glad you're better Jessy! 

Lisette too! Wow 17 days!!!! Awesome.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach wow if i wasnt sick id prob eat the whole damn thing..looks great!

Lis yea it felt pretty awsum....i still cant believe its happening...16 days holy shit i cant wait to see little melina!!!

Laurens hows it going hunni..u have any pics of the 2 sisters together aww


----------



## lauren10

I could eat 5-12 of those cupcakes too....mmmm

I'll send a pic!


----------



## lauren10

Can you see these?

Eloise at the wedding

https://eloiseclara.shutterfly.com/pictures/1095

Ryan 2 weeks

https://eloiseclara.shutterfly.com/pictures/1085


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yesss! They are soooo cute awww :) !!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning everyone!

How u girls all doing this weekend?

Bit of a setback on pain level for me today :( boooo to that! I guess its just the way a burn heals?!? Ouch!!!

Lauren hunni ur girls are just edible I tell ya! I can't wait to meet my little monkey & cuddle her up through the pain & exhaustion ill surely feel!

Leese believe it sweetie! Baby M is a peach :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls! 

Lisette :cry:!! Did you try frozen pads? Also you might be able to use lidocaine spray for temporary relief? Not 100% sure though.


----------



## keepthefaithx

How r u feeling lisette?


----------



## Twinkie210

cute pics lauren!

Lisette- I hope the pain gets better soon!

We stopped at Walmart today to pick up curtains for DS's room and little guys room and the checker asked me when I was due, I told her Oct 4th and she asked me if I was having twins! Seriously, I am feeling huge, but come on! Although I have almost gained 40lbs and I still have over 7 weeks until my due date! I am either giving birth to an elephant, or I am going to have some major weight to lose! I have been working in the little guys room, I am hoping I will be able to upload pics soon :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol stace!! Ur belly is soo cute i loved ur last pic aw!

I cant wait for big belly!!


----------



## lauren10

Stacie, I find people are clueless about pregnancy sizes...don't listen to them, I've seen your pics and you look great!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach those look delicious!!

Stace pfff fuck em u look fantastic!!

Lisette stoopid evil vadge burns..how long give or take for it to heal? A week?

Leese maternity jeans are the comfiest thing evaaaaaa


----------



## Twinkie210

You girls are too nice :) To be fair my belly is kind of huge ;) It seems like it has grown since my last pic a couple weeks ago! I am getting to the point where most of my maternity pants are getting kind of snug.

Well DH is leaving for his business trip tomorrow morning! He won't be back until Friday :( I have to do DS's meet the teacher night and first day of school without him, plus I have a Dr. appt Thursday. I really hope little guy behaves himself this week. The last thing I need to add is an unscheduled trip to the hospital! My Dad is so funny too, we were discussing having DS spend the night at my parents house a couple nights, so I don't have to drop him off so early and he said that DS has to stay with me so I am not alone. I am not sure what he thinks my 8 year old will do in an emergency, he is so unobservent and spacy, I would have better luck getting help from the dog! LOL


----------



## lauren10

haha...that's funny stacie...good point! and actually that was always my fear, being home alone WITH my DD when I was pregnant...in case something happened I'd have to take care of myself AND her. of course nothing will happen, but it's a fear for girls like us! 

Lisette how's the cooch this morning? 

Jessy you look too damn good in your facebook bump picture!! can't wait to see pics of all of your babies!! 

Emma, Kim and Rach...what's the latest? Amy, Crystal - you still there? how are you feeling? Kris how about you? Lisa how is the sickness today? 

oh Thursday I see the psychic again. The last time I saw him was over a year ago, so haven't been since my m/c and since then a few family members of close friends have passed. I hope it's interesting! I"m typically disappointed when I leave, but I'm holding out hope!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren i had a bad day yesterday lauren, threw up all day and had an annoying headache..today so far no throwing up but nauseous...

well see!!!!

how are you doing??


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I am convinced this little guy is intent on causing trouble this week! I have had several braxton hicks already this morning. I am convinced he knows how to cause them and is being naughty while Dad is away :) I was in the middle of a heated game of Dr. Mario last night with DH (yes, old school nintendo game, downloaded on our wii) when he starts kicking me (or punching me who knows?) in the cervix. I was yelling "Ow stop that!" and DH accused me of blaming my losing performance on the baby, LOL. I so badly wanted to kick him in the balls and then tell him to play the game ;) But I was playing pretty poorly, so I think it was just an off night and little guys tricks just made it worse!


----------



## jessy1101

Oufff this back to work stuff is tough cookies lolol. 

Since some of u guys dont have facebook i wanted to post my 28 week bump shot here!!




And this is our first baby present we've received so far from my MIL and SIL. DH set it up yesterday and i'm absolutly in love with this change table!!! :happydance::happydance:



Happy monday morning guys!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the pics jess!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww jess so cute!!!

And i love love love ur walls and the changing table!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Thx guys i do admit i feel fantastic which is a very welcome change!! LOL

Did everyone have a good weekend?


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, well like I said in my previous post I have been having lots of BH today, so I started tracking them. 
8:45
9:11
9:43
10:06- very short one though
10:18

So, ignoring the one at 10:06 they are coming regularly every 30 minutes or so. I told you this baby was going to cause trouble today! I am going to give it another hour or so then if they don't stop by then call the Dr. They are not strong at all, so not to worried I am going to deliver this stinker at work or anything (they really don't even feel strong enough to dilate me), and are still really short (maybe 20 seconds or so). Plus I know the minute I call the Dr. they are going to stop, but they will have me come in anyway and feel like an idiot!!! Oh and BP this morning still in the OK range 141/85 :)


----------



## jessy1101

Stace that's actualy a good question. What exactly r u supose to do if they dont stop?? What would equal something abnormal BH wise?? It's good info to know what to do in case that does happen to me..hmmm...


----------



## Krippy

It wouldn't hurt to call Stace...I would say better safe than sorry. I have never had BH so I don't know how to compare it with regular contractions. Other than your BP being in a good range how else do you feel?


----------



## Twinkie210

I am not too bad right now. This morning was rough, but has more to do with trying to sleep with a huge belly and now I constantly feel like I am out of breath! Little guy is nice and active between contractions and has the hiccups again at the moment ;) I had another at 10:30, but it was because I had to get up and pee. I am waiting to see if I get another soon, then going to eat lunch and see what happens after that. I don't think 30 minutes apart is anything to be worried about, I just don't know if I should maybe go home and rest to see if they will go away or just keep monitoring them? Well if they don't stop I'll call the Dr. and let you all know what the protocol should be! (or atleast what the Dr. says ;))


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hello my girlies :wave:

Stooopid burning vag is slightly better today! Phew! Been a rough 24hrs for sure & Miss Melina decided to bring back heartburn full force just to spice things up all night!!! Hot burning lava, sure I'd throw up :( AND my first BH!!! If u guys could have seen me pleading with her...pls stay put baby girl! 7more days to heal atleast!!! Lauren I tried the freezing of pads but they weren't the good jumbo ones so they didn't even really freeze!!! My friend suggested baby zincofax which seemed to help some!

Jess hunni sooo happy to hear ur ubber better :) Ur pics are gorgeous! Soo neat & slim but a perfect little bump! LOVE IT!!! And I need to see more nursery pics pllleeeassee! Colors looks awesome & the dark furniture is perfect :)

Stace pretty crazy ur lil man wants to stir trouble for mama! At least u know the diffrence between real contractions so ur not totally freaked out! I would still call the dr though just to check!

Leese babe sorry to hear about the rough tummy day :( better today I hope?

Kris how u doing love?

Lauren heat letting up a bit for ya?

Emm, Rach, Kim we're thinking of ya & sending :dust:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oooh you guys r getting so close, sooo exciting!

Jess you look amazing! More pics from everyone please!

I'm cd 4 and dh has just told me he's got a stooopid stocktake 2days before I ov...he won't be home till maybe 2am so im gonna have to be crafty this month & stock up on swimmers haha!


----------



## Krippy

Love the bump pics Jess...You look amazing!

Let us know how you get on today Stace...Hope that little man inside of you starts to behave himself.

Glad your vadge is feeling a bit better Lisette! I know how uncomfortable that must be.

It is going to be hot again today so probably heading to the mall to beat the heat and buy some new sandals. Maybe see if I can find some new shirts too...I need some long t-shirts to cover this bump! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess i honestly love your walls for charlies room..i keep looking lol

i wanna do that!


----------



## keepthefaithx

2 weeks til i find out peepee or vajayyy!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- Sorry your vadge burn is still bothering you. Ah your first BH, welcome to the club :) Lots of fun huh? Then they always leave you wondering, is this for real or not ;)

Kris- Good luck with your shopping trip! I got a couple tees from motherhood maternity this go around and I think they were on sale 2 for $20 or something like that, but to be honest, the best buys I have got are off of Walmart's website. They have some really comfy stuff for a decent price!

3 more BH over lunch, but I am betting it had to do with me walking around, they seem to get worse as I move around. I have only had one that was painful at all, so just waiting to see. I hope they go away! Plus if I have to go home and rest or go into the Dr. then I have to tell my two male bosses and they will act like I am going to birth this kid in my cubicle or something and want me to stay home the rest of the week, LOL. They pretty much think pregnant women are invalids and need special treatment.


----------



## themarshas

Hi Ladies!
I've been on off and on all morning trying to catch up. My sister and her little man are in town so I haven't been online much. 

Jessy- love the changing table & glad you're feeing good today!

Lisette- Cant believe your little one will be here so soon!! I hope you have a speedy recovery and hope you're enjoying the time off! I can't believe I'll be back to work in only a few weeks. Terrified of it but also excited to get back into it. I miss my work family...

Emma- glad to hear the testing went well. Fingers Crossed!!!

What else did I miss??

Also, feel free to add me on Facebook its easier to see pics and such there- Elizabeth Marsha


----------



## keepthefaithx

just for you em...:)

13w2d
 



Attached Files:







belly.jpg
File size: 138.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsMoo72

Love it Leese!


----------



## keepthefaithx

does it look like anything yet? lol 

in person you can def tell but i feel pictures it looks smaller..lol


----------



## jessy1101

LOL Leese it's a super duper cutie patooty bump hunny!

Liz i cant find you at all on FB just add me my email is [email protected]

Stace r u feelin any better sweety?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh Liz i couldn't find you either....


----------



## themarshas

I think its my privacy settings, send me your name or something so I can add you


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks girlies!!

rach are you out there.how you doing hunni?

and kim? any news??? 


xxoo


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess whats with you quote this week on the baby ticker....lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace i just saw your bh times...wow u think that can be like real labor going on ?? are they gone now?


----------



## keepthefaithx

o em a girl from my job her grandaughter is moving to england to be w her fiance, i wonder if its by you lol she said its where lily allen is from lol hammersmith? is that close to you??


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess whats with you quote this week on the baby ticker....lol

LOL i know it's so sassy. I love those lil hilarious quoites!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i looveee the accent he has lol i wanna guess its in london ? no clue lol but love that accent hahah!


----------



## keepthefaithx

drop kick to ny ill be here...LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hammersmith's in london, i'm from up north :D


----------



## keepthefaithx

oooo so london is down south? lol i wanna go to england bc i LOVE to hear you guys talk lol:hugs:

apprently there is alot of different accents tho huh?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yep london is way south from here!


----------



## keepthefaithx

gotchaaa


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stace hope ur ok sweetie?

Leese I love ur lil bump ;)

Emm get crafty babe!

Liz how's that lil chuncker? Is he having a blast with his cousin? Must be soo nice hanging with ur sis too!

AFM I've been pretty useless today but got in a nice 2hour nap so ill be ready for another all nighter! Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, quick update since I am supposed to be off my feet, not sitting at our computer, LOL. BH haven't stopped, still about 20 minutes apart, sometimes more sometimes less. I called my Dr. office and pretty much they told me that it still sounds like BH not preterm labor, to stay off my feet and to drink plenty and monitor them. If they get to be extremely regular (like every 10 minutes) or if I have 8-10 in an hour I have to go to labor and delivery. So pretty much just chillin and waiting them out. I am just not sure how long I am supposed to wait for them to stop? I guess if they last all night I will call again in the morning. But good news is they aren't really getting worse.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg stace crazy i hope they getting better for a little while have dh n ds just take care of u :) lol xoxox


----------



## jessy1101

Jesus Stace thats cray cray!! How r they now? If it keeps up maybe ur dr will get u to stop work early? I hope they r gettin better hunny..

Accents r totaly swoon worthy especialy british and australien...mhhhhhh melt!

Any news from Rach? How u doin hunny? Thinkin of ya bunches xxxxxx

Lisette i betcha that nap definetly felt rejuvanating huh? Does it burn really baddly when i pee or not really?


----------



## babydust818

seems just like yesterday your baby was an olive Jess lol.. woohoo eggyplant


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yes jess..like tom hardy hes so freaking sexy his accent is like omg just screams sex lol wat i wud do lmao


----------



## Twinkie210

Ooooo I love accents! I love an Irish accent :)

Well still having BH, but still not getting worse. Going to go to bed soon and hope they stop over night. 

Lisa- DH is out of town, so only DS to take care of me :( he won't be back until Friday evening.


----------



## jkb11

Hi girlies!! I have missed y'all! Sorry this week is crazy at work and will be til next Monday. But I have been dropping in but no chance to write so let's see if I can remember....
Lisette- I'm so sorry you have had to go through that awful procedure! Glad you seem to be getting a lil better each day. Loved laurens suggestion. Of freezing the maxi. If that doesn't work for you. Maybe try adding ice to your squirt bottle. Hugs hunny! Hope it completely heals fast! Can't believe how close your dd is!!!!
Jess- so glad you are feeling better! And you look amazing! Love the changing table too. How exciting to decorate the nursery!
Lisa- your bump is precious! Hope you have a vomit/nausea free day tomorrow:) and soooo awesome they think tiny peeny for you! I bet they are right!
Emma- I'm all a out planning around schedules for some baby making time! If you need help thinking of a plan let me know :) and I'm soooooo happy your results were good!
Rach- please send me a cupcake! They look yummy!!! I love to bake! It's fun, just not the cleaning part!
Liz-and Lauren yall's sweet lil ones are so adorable! Enjoy every second:) 
Lauren- how are the house plans???
Stace- you tell lil Liam he's not donne baking:) hope the bh stop soon. 
Hi kris and amy:) 
Afm- well fri was my 10th anniversary!!! So last minute dh and I went to a place called grove park inn and got a couples massage and spent a very romantic day at the spa! It was very relaxing:) I'm cd 17 today and on our anniversary I got an almost positive opk but not quite there and ever since they have just gotten more negative. I also had ew cm that day. But I don't think I missed it testing because I tested at 6:15 the day prior then on the almost positive Day i tested at 3:00 then again at 9:00 the 3:00 one was the one that was close to positive then At 9:00 it had changed to much lighter. Soooo all that to say I don't think I had a great ovulation I think it was probably enough to bring on af but as far as conceiving I have my doubts. Go Sunday for blood work to get an actual number but I'm not sure if I will use opk's anymore... Would y'all??? We have been maintaining the EOD schedule ;) but I have to be out of town for work wed-sun. Dh will join me but not til fri night. 
So enough from me:) love and hugs girls!! Xoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I am the only crazy person up at this time in the morning! STILL having BH contractions :( they were up to 12-15 minutes apart before I went to bed, but now seem to be more like 20-25 minutes apart. I don't know what else to do! I have tried laying in bed, changing positions, drinking plenty of water (which just makes me have to pee!), I even tried a warm bath last night. I give up!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey kim!!!

Thank you hunni!

I hope so too lol

stace i hope u have a good day hunni


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have a question for all of you 50 shades of grey fans or if you just know..

im looking on etsy alot bc i love there stuff and such cute baby stuff..

but they have shirts that say like "laters baby" and it says it has to do with 50 shades of grey..like what does that mean.


----------



## Krippy

Laters Baby is just a catch phrase they use in the book. That is how they would say good bye or see ya later! Nothing scandalous at all...

Hope the BHs stop today Stace. How annoying to be up all night with those, especially when it seems you can't do anything to make it yourself comfortable.

Happy Anniversary Kim! That sounds like a lovely date night...I wish I could do that with my hubby. I had to remind him yesterday that today is our 2nd anniversary. He totally forgot...I got a promotion at work and he is kind of freaking out so I don't blame him, well not totally anyway. We will see how he recovers and what he brings me home from work. lol

Hope everyone has a fabulous Monday! My mom has found a job and she starts today so now start the days that I am home alone with 2 dogs and a 1 year old. I wonder if I will go crazy or not?!?! hahahaha. At least I have you mamas!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kris...lol

how are you doing sweeti?


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess ur almost 3rd tri..holy shit!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i'm officialy in the third trimester as of tomorrow!!! Holy fuckkkkkkkkkkkk and trust me i'm most definetly feeling it. I can now not sleep comfortably whatsoever do to the belly and Charlie deciding that she fucking hates mommy's sleeping position so she must have found some gorgous bright pink STEEL TOE BOOTS in the womb and partied all night long.....crapppp....i now need a pregnancy pillow me thinks.

Kim oooo happy anniversary hunny! Definetly a very sexy date! I think u did O for sure it could of just been the line test that didnt pop out as dark as it could of..which definetly happens. Keep us in the loop for the blood work and numbers!

Stace did u manage to go back to sleep??? Have u spoken to ur dr??? Still every 20-25 mins??? It's not possible to have BH like that for the next few weeks before delivery is it???????

I'm soooo tired gahhh...and naturaly Charlie is still at her all night rave at this very moment....


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww i cant wait to feel kicks!!!!!
omgggggggg

baby m makes me very very sick so hopefully at least she/he can let me feel him/her soon!!!!!!!!!!

my sister in law is having a fiesta friday night. i really hope i can eat something there!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Stacie hasn't been on since early morn.....hope she's not in labour?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

She said they went to 25 minutes....omg imagine!!????

Stace update update


----------



## jessy1101

I just checked on FB and STace hasnt posted anything since 7pm last night...fuckkk i hope everything is ok and they arent making her deliver or anything..


----------



## Krippy

I haven't heard from you her either! She is prob hanging out with DS and will come back on here and say Hi Girls! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Ok seriously still nuttin from her..i'm starting to worry it's not her usual patern..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sounds like she was up late last night so hopefully just having a lie in?


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace update if your out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

usually shes on alot fxd shes okay


----------



## jessy1101

I really hope it's nothing and she's just passed out on the couch due to exaustion...god knows i'd be like that after all those BH and no sleep.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning my loves :hugs:

How's everyone doing today?

Stace I hope ur okay honey?!?

Jess sorry to hear about the all night rave's! Melina is now at the same stage!!!

Kim good to hear from u girlie! Happy anniversary & loads of dust & chanting to the lil swimmers ;)

:wave: to everyone else, hope the day has been easy for u all so far?! Vag pain is slowly subsiding making room for me getting sick now! Woke up with sandpaper throat :cry: having hot tea now & just counting my blessings get to be home in pyjs right now!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette omggg do u think the all night raves mean bad things to come?????? As in all nighters when our girls arrive??? Plz sweet baby jesus tell me Charlie wont b up all the time at night...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess seriously I pray to God everyday & negotiate with Melina already, as long as she does good 5-6hr sleeps she can be a picky eater, have a bad attitude anything but sleep is CRITICAL...soo far not looking promising for me! Lol atleast we'll be awake together :)


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Jess seriously I pray to God everyday & negotiate with Melina already, as long as she does good 5-6hr sleeps she can be a picky eater, have a bad attitude anything but sleep is CRITICAL...soo far not looking promising for me! Lol atleast we'll be awake together :)

Ditto but if i've learnt anything so far she's already doing the complete opposite of everything i tell her...:dohh::dohh:


----------



## lauren10

Happy anniversary Kim! I'm sure you o'd and caught the egg too. Yee haw!

I'm sure stace is ok. If the bh's aren't painful that just points to labor practice! I hope!
Lisette glad you're feeling better. Ryan let me sleep 4 hours last night. That's a record for her 4 weeks of life! Haha. Eloise wasn't a good sleeper either so I guess sleep is just not meant to be for me :( so I feel for you guys


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry gals, I am supposed to be "working" from home and forgot to post :) They finally stopped at about 9 this morning, which is good because I was getting ready to go to the hospital. The got to every 15 minutes with a couple 10 minutes apart, but like lauren said they weren't strong or painful, so they weren't really doing anything dilation wise, just annoying the hell out of me and keeping me from sleeping good at night. I texted my friend who is a L&D nurse and she said that she doesn't think 36+ hrs can be braxton hicks and it sounded more like pre labor to her. She told me not to wait for them to get closer together to just come to the hospital if they start again, but FX'd they don't (at least not for 4 or 5 more weeks!). I have a Dr. appointment on Thursday so I guess I will see what he says about them, but he is not super conservative, so I really don't think he will make me quit working unless I have other problems like high BP.

Oh and my Mom is taking it overboard and doesn't want me walking around at all! They said to keep my feet up as much as I can, not go on full bed rest! I have no idea if I am going to go into work tomorrow or not, I guess I will wait and see how tonight goes.

Oh and Jessy, you were partially right, I did lay down and take a nap after two nights of minimal sleep!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Stace we were so freakin worried about you!! Glad they stopped and u managed to catch some zzzzzz's


----------



## jessy1101

In other news my sexual libido has now once again kicked in like a mother fucker. Even tho i'm super uncomfy due to just general baby kicks i still wanna get mahh freak on 24/7......


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry for worrying you! But if I was in preterm labor I would find someway to let you guys know :)


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Sorry for worrying you! But if I was in preterm labor I would find someway to let you guys know :)

We just wuv u bunches Stace and are glad everything is just peachy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, aren't pregnancy hormones great? Your hubby won't know what hit him :)


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> LOL, aren't pregnancy hormones great? Your hubby won't know what hit him :)

It's just so weird since i dunno they seem to be up and down so much. I kinda seem to get these spikes hormone wise and it's like ok..now now nowwwwwwwwwww LOL

But then i get a low and DH is like well there u were a sex fiend for 2 weeks and now u dont even wanna seem me ur vadge 'sigh'


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw good news Stace! Maybe you can 'work from home' again 2moro?:winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace we were worried lol glad you okay xo


----------



## babydust818

anyone else feel like jumping off a bridge? shoot me now.


----------



## jessy1101

babydust818 said:


> anyone else feel like jumping off a bridge? shoot me now.

Oooo what's wrong Rach? Did something happen or it's just a shitty tuesday in general?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww rachy babe whats up?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach wats wrong hunni xo


----------



## lauren10

Glad everything is ok stacie! 

Rach what's up??

It's still so freaking hot here. Ugh! I want to start going for walks


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Hey girlies! Sorry ive been MIA but ive been hospitalized since monday night due to severe kidney infection and kidney stones. Extremely scary stuff. Ive had 2 us tho and Charlie is in perfect shape just her mommy that aint doin so hot 'sigh' they want to keep me on interveinus here for a fee more daysso ya..i have a lil cry session here and there but things should b fine.
> 
> Leese congrats on the 80% chances of team blue! Same thing happend for me at team
> Pink at my 12 week scan sooo me thinks ur having a peeny!
> 
> Stace how r u feelin with ur bp? Is it not too bad or u ferl more woozy and etc? Thinking of u hunny!
> 
> Lisette ooooo not long now sweety!
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good week so far.

OMG JESSY!!! how are you feeling now?? I know exactly what you are going through I was admitted friday for a kidney infection too!! they let me go home today but I have to go back once a day for antibiotic shots in my ass :( 
Did they admit you to L&D?? thats where I was and I'm so glad to be out of there!!! I swear to God every woman who came in was screaming her head off like a freaking movie!!! but then about 20 min of screaming came the sweet cry of a new born baby :) so it was scaring me and making me cry out of happiness at the same time. lol


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal omggg u had kidney probs too?? No they kept me in the emergency sector for 3 days. It s the freakin worse when ur in pain cuz of that and baby kicks all the time it hurts sooo bad. But reassuring since u know she s ok lol.

Rach???????? U ok????


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Crystal omggg u had kidney probs too?? No they kept me in the emergency sector for 3 days. It s the freakin worse when ur in pain cuz of that and baby kicks all the time it hurts sooo bad. But reassuring since u know she s ok lol.
> 
> Rach???????? U ok????

yea it does hurt... baby Ethan was transverse until yesterday so he was kicking my bladder and kidneys, Now he has turned head down and is kicking my ribs :) Did you know having sex can cause bladder and kidney infections..... I know your hormones are out of control right now but it might be best to take it easy in the sex department  your belly is so cute !!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- What is up???

Crystal- sorry to hear you were sick too!

Well I took DS to his "meet the teacher" night at school, where we got a new supply list with like 10 additional items not on the original supply list (Grrr!) So my parents were driving us (since they won't let me drive at the moment) and stopped by the store so we could pick up the rest of the stuff on his list, luckily my Mom came in with me. While we were checking out I started feeling really hot and light headed, then I started losing my hearing (which was a weird experience) then I almost passed out! I was able to tell my Mom that I needed to leave right then and sit down and I made it to the car (which my dad had pulled around front for us). This has seriously been the week from hell and it is only Tuesday! I am almost afraid to get out of bed tomorrow!


----------



## Krippy

Awww Stace...I was just going to write I am so glad that you feel better! That is so scary that you almost passed out but a good thing that you weren't driving. I am sure it probably has something to do with your blood pressure and lack of sleep with your BHs. I hope that your week gets better hun!

You ok Rach? I think we are worried about you here doll!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well still can't sleep, I have a feeling this is going to be a common problem from here on out. I will fall asleep for 45 minutes and then wake up and need to roll over! I only had a few contractions last night and so far only a couple this morning, so at least they are staying away!

I can not believe that DS is starting 3rd grade in a few hours! He is getting so big! I will try to post a few pics today of his first day of school :) Then assuming I am concious (OK probably shouldn't joke about that one) I am going to attempt to go to work today. We'll see how the day goes! Well I am going to try to go back to sleep! Our dog is loving that DS is out of town. She is all curled up on his pillows infront of the box fan I have blowing on me all night. She is quite the spoiled dog right now :)


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal yuppp i know sex most definetly does not help urine inf wise but i tend to get them with or without the aid of sex sooooo fuck it at least i get a happy outta it LOL.

Stace wow that's scary....ur app is tomorrow with ur dr right???? Could it be due to ur blood pressure the feeling faint? I think he might stop u work wise and give you bedrest...how r u feeling now? Any better? Still BH?

Still no news from Rach? I hope she's doing ok.

Officialy 3rd trimester as of now holy crap i still remmeber the day i peed on that FRER and got my dark positive....it's crazy how fast time flies by!!!! Work tho has been terrible with everything going on and i'm trying to not get stressed out but easier said then done honestly :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls!

Hope everyones doing good

happy 3rd tri jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy shittttttt


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Hope everyones doing good
> 
> happy 3rd tri jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Holy shittttttt

Holy shit is right i still cant believe it! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

:) cant wait to be there!!!!! lol

around thanksgiving i will be and by then charlie will be here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Woo Hoo for third tri Jess! This is where the fun begins :)

Yup Dr. tomorrow! My mom is convinced he is going to put me on bedrest, so I guess we shall see. I am trying to wrap up all my loose ends at work just incase. Plus my Dr. is out next week on vacation, so it would be an inopportune time to go into preterm labor! It could be my BP or it could have just been the little stinker was sitting in the wrong position I have no idea. I am feeling a lot better today. I had a contraction this morning that was kind of painful and I had to sit down, but not much since. I checked my BP at work and it was 143/82 so still in the OK range. I just need to squeeze 4 more weeks out of this little guy :)

Two people have asked me if I am "getting close" today. I am going to make a freaking shirt with my due date on it! That way people will quit asking! I just keep answering well no not really I have 7 weeks until my due date.


----------



## Twinkie210

Here is my little boy, starting 3rd grade!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace i'm glad things are alot better today. But it is very possible he puts u on bedrest...if he does u wont need to make a tshirt LOL. I have no clue why they have been asking u that cuz i find u look fab in ur pics! Oooooo 3rd grade already it goes by fast doesnt it??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning chicas :)

Jess baby happy 3rd tri sweeti :happydance: que passa work wise?

Lisa how u feelin today hun? 

Crystal super cray cray on the infection :( Hope its smooth sailing from here on out!

Stace sooo sorry to read about ur scare while DH is away esspecially! Take it really easy hun & definitely post some cute pics of DS ready for school!

Lauren any relief on the heat? How lil Ryan today?

Rach??? U ok doll? :hugs:

Kris how u doing alone at home now right? Everyone behaving I hope?

Emm :wave:

AFM a tough night of back pain & sore throat & stuffy :( feel so useless these days...like need to ask H to come help me out of bed!!! Pretty sad! Atleast had me some yummy mcdonalds for breakfast & went to a very informative breastfeeding workshop that H found very useful too! He's super happy we're gonna try hard to bf & have lots of support set up now for it! Fingers crossed i guess :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Twinkie210 said:


> Here is my little boy, starting 3rd grade!
> 
> View attachment 459325

Adorableness :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww noooo, just found out my good friend from uni's baby was born asleep.....:'(


----------



## jkb11

Hi girlies! Stace- take it easy Hun and stay well hydrated! I hope your appt Tom goes well:) btw - your ds is a lil cutie! Mine starts school in one week. I just dread it I love having him with me. 
Rach- you ok girlie???? Update us! We miss ya!
Jess hope your work day gets better! 3rd trimester WHAT????? Insane:) 
Lisette - not much longer and you will have lil Melina in your arms :) hang in there.


----------



## jkb11

Aw em that's so hard:( thoughts her way! Was she full term? 


MrsMoo72 said:


> Awww noooo, just found out my good friend from uni's baby was born asleep.....:'(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emm :cry: prayers her way...


----------



## MrsMoo72

I think so, she went on mat leave about 3 weeks ago so I guess she must have been close to her due date? I don't know if it was expected or....


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Awww noooo, just found out my good friend from uni's baby was born asleep.....:'(

Thoughts and prayers to her Em :cry::cry:


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg em thats so sad, prayers for her..do you know why??


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- I am so sorry to hear that, lots of prayers her way :(


----------



## Krippy

Sending her lots of prayers and love Em. I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks you guys, ive sent her a msg but didn't really know what to say, just sorta said I was thinking of her & sending lots of love. I just can't imagine...


----------



## keepthefaithx

yeah thats crazy god bless all the women who go thru that xox so strong xox


----------



## Krippy

There is a good thread on the stillbirth forum that lets you know what to say and not to say. I know that you don't know the whole story yet but let her know how special her son or daughter was and always acknowledge her child. She will never be able to forget this moment and it will change her forever.


----------



## lauren10

Oh Emma I'm so sorry for your friend. And Kris your comment made me cry :( hugs

Jessy congrats on 3rd tri baby!!!!

Stace I got crazy bh's and some painful ones too and they had to induce me! So hopefully it doesn't indicate anything at all! Your DS is a cutie!!

Things cooled off a tiny bit, but it the damn humidity! We have a showing today so we have to clean our butts off since we've been slacking! Oh and don't know if I told you guys we have the first floor frames on our new house!! So excited.


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay Lauren! I can't wait until the house is done and we get to see pics!

Rough start to the morning today, but I only have to work until 1:45, then off to the Dr. so at least the day will be short. Plus it is the last day that I have to get both me ready for work and DS ready for school by myself :) We are actually a pretty good team in the mornings. Tomorrow is my day off (Thank goodness!) so I think I will spend the day in comfy clothes and doing nothing at all! (wait I have had two of those days already this week :) wth, I could use a third, LOL)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ooo fun lauren so cool..cant wait to see pics!!

Stace yay for a day off!!

I cant wait for the weekend omggggg!!


----------



## jessy1101

That's great news Lauren!! Crossing my fingers this is it and the house will be solddddd.

Stace let us know how it goes at ur dr's and what's the what!

How is y'all doing? Finaly goddamn friday tomorrow and then the weekend!! Trust me i cant freakin wait. Half of august is already over..jesus this summer went by fast.


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I am yet again having contractions! WTF!!! I think this baby just really likes to cause trouble! I have been having them for 2 hrs now at first they were about 20 minutes apart, the last one was 35, but a little stronger. Hopefully they stop on their own again. Now I just have to decide if I want to go ahead and go home and rest, or stay at work and see if they stop. Since I work a desk job, it really isn't much different than being at home, so I might give them another hour or so and see what they do.

And I am definately not telling my Mom yet ;) she tends to over react (To be fair she had preterm labor with me and my sister, so to her early contractions = bedrest/premie). I know these contractions are NOT strong enough to make me deliver, so I don't really see the big deal in giving them some time to stop on their own before I make a trip to L&D. If they continue I might call my Dr. though, just to give them a heads up before my appt.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and little man is extra wound up this morning too :) My belly looks like a scene out of Alien!


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm maybe give it another hour to see what's the what. And i'd call ur dr for the head's up like u said. Before safe then sorry right? And they'll start off the appointment in the know right away which is always good.


----------



## Twinkie210

I guess it is a little different for me since I know what labor pain feels like (of course they say it can be different for each pregnancy), so these weak contractions really don't concern me, other than the fact I don't want them to continue and have a chance to get stronger (not at 33 weeks anyway ;))!


----------



## jessy1101

I want to go home now...can i go home plz? LOLOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies,

How's everyone doing today? 

Stace did the contractions stop sweetie? 

I'm somewhat better today vag wise & cold wise so ihoping not to be totally useless! Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Still there, currently 15 minutes apart. I decided to leave work and call the Dr. They want me just to take it easy and keep my appt at 2:30 then he will decide what if anything else he wants to do. So I am going to spend the next 2.5 hrs laying in bed timing contractions. I am sure you all are envious ;)


----------



## themarshas

Hope your little one stays put for at least a few more weeks! Hopefully these are just standard BH's and nothing to worry about. My mom had false labor 6 times before she actually had me so although they are annoying and stress-inducing they are probably no big deal! Let us know how your appointment goes ASAP.

Can't wait to see photos of the new house! I'm so jealous btw!

Jessy- I love that being your Facebook friend forces me to read french. I feel like the 8 years of french classes weren't completely wasted on me (even if I did hate very moment) when I realize that I can read your statuses without translation hahaha


----------



## jessy1101

Liz i had no idea that u spoke french!!!


----------



## themarshas

yup I'm better at understanding it and reading it then I am at speaking/writing it. I'm just one of those people that can't learn a foreign language. I'm starting Cameron off with bilingual cartoons asap so he'll have a fighting chance!


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz- I am sure you are right that this is still false labor, they don't feel like strong like labor contractions. It is just annoying and since I am not full term yet something to watch and make sure they don't turn into preterm labor. I just wish they would stop until 37 weeks, then I will deal with all the false labor my body wants to throw at me!

Well I am going to have to make a decision soon. These silly contractions are still getting closer (although they vary a bit). The last few have been 14 minutes, 5 minutes, 8 minutes, 10 minutes, and 7 minutes apart. I still have 2 hrs before my appt and my Dr. office is closed for lunch (they don't answer the phone anyway, it takes them like 45 minutes to an hour to call you back). So if they stay that close together do I just go to L&D instead of my appt or do I wait it out and try to go to my appt? I mean even if they stay close together, I don't think I am dilated and little guy isn't engaged anyway, so it is not like I am going to deliver at home waiting for my appt.

Oh and my Dr. office is in the hospital buiding, so even if I go and he says, no you are in labor, it is litterally a 5 minute walk/car ride around to the other side of the hospital :)


----------



## jessy1101

Stace can u just show up earlier at ur dr's?? They might take it really seriously and see u right away..


----------



## MrsMoo72

I think you should keep doing what you're doing Stacie till your appt. like you say, your dr can just send you round to l&d if necessary. Fingers crossed Liam stays put!


Haha Liz, i always try & figure Jess's statuses out but my high school french is pretty shit to be fair :haha: i can get the general idea of the them though usually!

Lisa what happened with that house you were looking at buying?


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Em do they ever sound kinda weird to u or wayyy different then what u think i'm saying status wise? Rach says she needs to always have them translated LOLOL.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh sometimes i just don't get them hehe!!


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yeh sometimes i just don't get them hehe!!

Mehh they are pretty much always whack french or english i guess :haha::haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

The translation through Bing isn't always the best, but in general we can get the gist of the post :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so disappointed, I took a video of the baby doing flips in my belly, but my damn phone doesn't have enough memory to email it or text it anywhere. He has seriously been on crazy active baby today!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sooo has anyone got fun weekend plans?

We are going to a 'seaside in the city' event on sat - there's gonna be a huge sandpit for us....erm i mean....for the kids to play in, donkey rides, face painting, kids rides, yummy food stalls etc. :happydance:

Do you guys have 'thomas the tank engine'? Ds lovvvves him so on sunday we are going to a steam railway where the engines are dressed up like the ones from the show and all the characters are there. I'm so excited, he will love it! 

A very English weekend haha!


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- My son loved Thomas too! His room was Thomas from the time he was 2 until 7. I even painted a mural of Thomas on his wall that we just now painted over :( We always went to "A day out with Thomas' which sounds exactly like what you are describing! I will have to post a picture of him from one of our trips :) It was super fun and your DS will love it!

Sunday is supposed to be my baby shower, so hopefully Liam behaves and I get to attend!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yes stacie it's called a day out with thomas!


----------



## jessy1101

Well it's one of our best friend's bdays so we're going out to dinner for that. I'm also going shopping for my uber yummy mummy shower outfit since my shower is next sat and i cant freakin wait!!

I'm hopping that alot of people are kind of last minute people that will buy off my registry..so far it's done pretty good but still alot of essentiels left that we need..and i'm hoping that out of everyone (my mom says so far they are at 100 people confirmed) it wont all be clothes u know? I mean dont get me wrong we will need clothes..but we dont need clothese from say 70 people u know? My MIL has already started buying 3 year old outfits....WTF?????


----------



## jessy1101

And as for Thomas the tank engine i use to read the books all the time when i was younger!!! I think i still have some...something to pass down to my daughter i guess!!

Since i'm an extremely huge reader (seriously i have a huge library at home and an ebook filled with books) i read all the time. I've started reading outload to Charlie just cuz they say she can hear me now so why not u know?


----------



## themarshas

That sounds like it would be a great day out for a little one. I don't think we have anything like that around here... and I read all the time too. I bought little man a ton of books this weekend- fairy tales, golden books, ect. I'm currently (literally at this moment) reading 50 shades. My sister left me her kindle so I could read them... now I'm addicted to her kindle and going to have to buy myself one...


----------



## jessy1101

Having an ebook is awsome!! And out of all 3 Fifty shades i still think my fav is the first one..then 2 and 3 comes in last for me.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh i liked the first one best too. Everything kinda changed after that....then it just got a bit like oh, they're at it again, and again oh and again! Not much story to back up all the shagging!


----------



## keepthefaithx

girls i just had like a breakdown at work...

i started crying and had to leave for a minute...i really am not sure if i can work anymore with this vomiting and nausea....i throw up like 10 times a day and when im not throwing up i am super nauseous..they only thing i can really keep down (most of the time) is plain pasta...i had a girl cover me and i ran to the closest pizeria to get some-

i honestly dont know how i can last a my job if my m/s doesnt go away....or at least get better i am going to give it a couple more weeks....if it doesnt im guna have to talk to dh and my boss and see what im guna do--

:( im so sad...im thrilled baby m is doing great dont get me wrong and at the end of the day im so thankfull for this pregnancy, just so hard to work and have a normal life right now!

i am thinking about trying sea-bands bc i really dont know what else to do and i guess its worth a try..

sorry for the vent xo


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i would definetly check to see if u can get Diclectin from ur dr. It saved my life big timeeee.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks jess..maybe i will be zofran sucks ass isnt doing anything, this is like unbearable u kno like wtf !!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess-just looked only available n canada :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hows ur friend em ? :(


----------



## Krippy

Glad you are feeling better Lisette! I can't believe how close you are to meeting your little girl!

Congrats on Third Tri Jess...That has gone sooooo fast!

Sorry you are still feeling so crappy Leese! I really hope you feel better soon! :)

Thinking of you Stace! Hope your Dr. appt goes well and your little man decides to stay cooking for a while longer!

TGIF tomorrow and then I have all next week off. The little boy I take care is going on holidays so I am not sure what to do with myself. With my mom back at work, I think I will get some deep cleaning done around the house if it isn't too hot, which I doubt or maybe the beach with some good books. Hard to decide! lol Have a great night everyone!


----------



## jessy1101

Stace how did it ho with ur dr??? What does he think would b best??


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, sorry this post is so late, but my cell was about dead and I had to save the battery to talk to DH since he is out of town. My actual appt went fine, bp was a little high 149/89, baby's heart rate was 129 I think, which is kind of low for him, but in the normal range. He checked my cervix and it is closed, long, and thick, so contractions aren't doing anything. So then he sent me to be monitored. Ugh that was a nightmare! I was monitored for 2 hrs and my contractions we pretty much 5-6 minutes apart the whole time. So they gave me a shot to stop them and said if the shot worked they would monitor me for 45 more minutes and I could go home. Well then the nurse reviewed the baby's heart rate and realized it was dipping more than what they like (there were times his went below 110 bpm) so they sent me to radiology for a biophysical profile, which is just another ultrasound where they are looking for certain movements. Little guy passed with 8/8, so then they sent me back for additional monitoring. All said and done I was at the hospital (not counting my dr appt) for 4 hrs! Now I am on limited activity (whatever that means) and pelvic rest. My dr. told me not to work tomorrow (which was my day off anyway) but I guess I will call and find out if I can go back to work on Monday. It has been a long night and I am ready for bed!


----------



## crystalclaro

aww Stacey sounds like you had a rough day, hopefully its not going to be like this for the rest of your pregnancy. But if baby does come early don't fret too much, my son was almost 6 weeks early and he did great was just in the NICU for 48 hrs. Pelvic rest means no sex :( . I have been on pelvic rest forever but my husband is in Hawaii anyway.. lol. so pretty easy to comply. How early did your dr say was ok for you to deliver?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lol, I know what pelvic rest is, I am not.sure about limited activities, guess I will.just use some common sense. I.didn't.actually see my Dr after my monitoring, I know they really try.to get you.to 37 weeks, but I guess it depends on how everything else goes.


----------



## Krippy

Awww Stace...I hope that your night and day off tomorrow goes better than today. How strange is it that you called it? That you knew that since DH was away your little boy was going to act up. What a little stinker! Thinking of you lots and do nothing but sleep or watch tv with your feet up tomorrow!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL for some reason I have known since the beginning that this little guy would be trouble.


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- Here are a couple pics of DS from some of our trips to the "Day out with Thomas"
We went 5 times, I think... oh and there is a pic of the mural I painted that DS just made me paint over :(


----------



## jessy1101

Wow i had no clue they could give u a shot to make the contractions stop?!?? How have u been feeling since then? Are they completly gone or more spaced out or etc?? Hmmm...i'm still asuming ur dr will wait and see if they start up again and then maybe put u on bedrest?? Did he mention that at all?

TFGIFF to all my chicas!!! Thank fuck it's finaly gonna be the weekend. I'm just too burnt out to do anything. Work has been kickin my ass and i'm debating on maybe finishing even sooner then i was thinking...gotta see how i feel but i have plenty of time off to cover for it so maybe i'd finish sooner then oct 19th...hmmmm......


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo that looks awsome Stace! Love the pics :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw thanks stace! I can't wait, ill post some pics on Sunday.


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- I think the drug they use is actually a muscle relaxer used to treat bronchitis and asthma. I googled it though and I shouldn't have! Google is evil, never read all the possible side effects of a drug, it will scare the crap out of you! But I guess it was necessary to stop the contractions. He has only mentioned bedrest when my BP was sky high, but I am waiting on a call back from the office to find out if I will be quitting work early.

I am feeling pretty good, I have maybe had a couple contractions overnight, but I was so freaking tired I don't really know. I did sleep better last night finally. Now I am going stir crazy at home. My family won't let me leave the house, because they say if I do too much the contractions will start again, so I am home alone and not supposed to be doing too much activity. WTF am I supposed to do then? I am not on bed rest yet, so I don't want to lay in bed all day, yet cleaning is probably not what my Dr. had in mind when he said limited activity... hmmm


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls :wave:

Happy Friday to everyone! What's the weekend plans?

Kris I hope u have a great start ur vacay girlie! Some good books & beach time sound just fab :)

Leese u feeling better today chica :hugs:

Jess I would totally say take a few extra weeks to yourself! Just for the naps we know we need before our girls kick our butts ;p

Stace what a rollercoaster hunni! Definitely a lil stinker in there! Rest up sweetie
What an adorable DS u have :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls

i a m officially going to be working part time---i cant handle full time with constant vomititing and nausea...thank god im able too my boss thought i was good n feels bad for me...i feel its lke getting worse!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww good news Leese! Will make things a bit easier for you if you can get more rest?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea bc i had like a breakdown the other day i cant do it...my mom had what i had and quit compleetely at 2 months...shes like idk how your doing it.....so i hope this is the answer im not trying to quit completely but i need a break u know!

How are you girls xo?


----------



## jessy1101

Thank god it s really really the weekend!! Nuttin but chillin shopping and having a good time!!


----------



## lauren10

Hi guys, 
Stacie that stinks!! Glad they got it under control. That happens to me- every time DH leaves something happens. My mc was the day after he left for Poland for 3 weeks!

Lisa I hope that's a good compromise for you! 

DH is golfing in a tournament today and tomorrow. Boo! We've had 2 house showings but no offers. Boo again. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend!

Oh, and I told DH we can try sex tonight. Wish me luck!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Gmorning all how r u..cant believe baby m is a lemon holy crapoly!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Saturday girlies :)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!

Lisa yay for a lemon :happydance: glad u came up with a solution to give u some relief right now!

Stace how u doing today sweetie? When is DH back?

Lauren sorry to hear about golf weekend & no offers yet! good sexy vibes ur way for tonight though ;) I guess u know what to expect since having been through this before but do tell how scary/diffrent is it after childbirth? I'm really hoping we can get that part of our lives back after Melina as well...scares me to hear how many women don't want it, are in too much pain, feel weird about it all or worse their H's see them diffrent :(

AFM rough night & then up at the crack of dawn for a baby cpr class! Man the stuff do for this baby already :) Was really informative but just added to my increasing anxeity lately...all the fears & worrys about scary stuff that can happen now at the end of my pg, during L&D & then in the early weeks...uuugggg wish I could just turn my brain off some days! Next dr's appt is Monday so ill ask a bunch of my crazy questions & get an update on what's what down there!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Saturday girlies :)

Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!

Lisa yay for a lemon :happydance: glad u came up with a solution to give u some relief right now!

Stace how u doing today sweetie? When is DH back?

Lauren sorry to hear about golf weekend & no offers yet! good sexy vibes ur way for tonight though ;) I guess u know what to expect since having been through this before but do tell how scary/diffrent is it after childbirth? I'm really hoping we can get that part of our lives back after Melina as well...scares me to hear how many women don't want it, are in too much pain, feel weird about it all or worse their H's see them diffrent :(

AFM rough night & then up at the crack of dawn for a baby cpr class! Man the stuff do for this baby already :) Was really informative but just added to my increasing anxeity lately...all the fears & worrys about scary stuff that can happen now at the end of my pg, during L&D & then in the early weeks...uuugggg wish I could just turn my brain off some days! Next dr's appt is Monday so ill ask a bunch of my crazy questions & get an update on what's what down there!


----------



## jessy1101

Hello to all my fav chicas!! Happy goddamn monday morning to all lolol. Hopefully everyone had a good weekend? DH took me on a shopping spree saturday and omgggg i got the hotest stuff. Maternity clothes and UBER sexy lingerie mmmhhhmmmm.

I've kinda now reached the uncomfy part of pregnancy. I kinda feel like i always have to fart but from the front. Weird eh? It's like there is a shitload of air inside my vagina that makes it sooooo not pleasant! And i also kinda get these phases like i was kicked in my cooch and makes it sorta sore. Lauren is that how u felt when it was almost like ur vadge was falling out????

Stace have the contractions stopped??

Lisette how is Melina holdin up??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning Jessy baby! Yay for shopping spree :happydance: Melina holding up ok :) on my way to the dr's so we'll see what's what! I'm excited...praying for progress...I'm ready now!

Hope everyone is good? Been soo quiet up in here!


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Morning Jessy baby! Yay for shopping spree :happydance: Melina holding up ok :) on my way to the dr's so we'll see what's what! I'm excited...praying for progress...I'm ready now!
> 
> Hope everyone is good? Been soo quiet up in here!

Do u mean ur feeling different and maybe almost in labour????????????????


----------



## themarshas

Lisette I can't believe you're already so close to dday! Hope the Dr gives you good news! Cam came at 39 weeks so anytime now!


----------



## jessy1101

Where is everyone today???? It's monday come on u guys lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girlies!!!

had a lovely morning of barfing so thats why i was MIA!

woohooooo

my first day of part time..so far so freakin good! nice to be home when your sick like your own toilet..lol

lisette holy crap melina will be here so soon!!!

jess omg u will be 30 weeks soon wtf! its flying..

what else is goin on girls?


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess i got the iphone 3 for free!!

there girl said there should be an app for international texting. i will look into it..lol

so far i like it alot, and i bought an itunes gc wannna start dling music..yay :)


----------



## Krippy

Good morning all! :)

Lisette...everytime you post I am thinking that you are telling us you arein labour! GL at your appt!


----------



## lauren10

Hi all, 

Jessy I don't know about the front farts, but crotch pain could mean she's getting her head down! Good signs! 

Lisa there are lots of free texting apps. When my hubby was in Afghanistan we used eBuddy messenger. 

Hope everyone's great on this Monday!


----------



## keepthefaithx

ooo thanks lauren!

how are you guys doing?!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese that's freakin awsome!! Definetly keep me in da loop for international texting! 

Lauren it s not actual vagina farting..it's just the weirdest sensation i keep feeling like the bottom of my uterus has so much pressure..like when u feel really gassy u know? And it just sorta happend and hasnt quit since this weekend..so maybe it is her with her head down! God knows her kicks have been so ridiculously high she almost kicks me in ma damn ribs all the time LOLOL. I have my app with my obgyn wednesday so i'll definetly ask him bout it.

Lisette what did ur dr say??? How u doin??

Kris i feel the same as you everytime Lisette isnt on in a while i'm like omgggg maybe she's in labour!! LOL 

Stace que passa sweety? How u doin?

How is all my girlies doin?? Rach and Kim where u guys at cycle wise???


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wheres stace ? You okay girl?


----------



## NewbieLisette

So nothing very exciting from me :(

Stupid dr forgot he was even on call for regular patients...ran up betwen c-sections...was super impatient & rude, didn't take more than 3min total, didn't even look at me just jabbed his finger up (very pleasant after a night of diharea & soo much pain & raw feeling I was in tears) then looked at my weight & informed me it'll probably be a 50/50 chance of c-section anyways eh! Higher risk bla bla bla! Nice! Why the fuck am I being told this now?!?! Well anyways wait for ur dr next week & if still status quo prob best to schedule u! Oh but don't waste my time with ur questions save them for ur dr next week...I'm just the replacement! Have a nice day :) I wanna fucking screaaammmm!!!

Sorry for the vent u guys! Love ya'll & thanks for the good vibes...guess I gotta suck it u p & be happy baby looks good & ill have another week of finishing pretty crafts for her room & take naps while my mom cooks for us :)

Anyone heard from stace?

Kris how's the vacay girlie?

Leese glad u were home atleast :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

So they want to schedule your C-section??? Or you have to wait till next week?? What if u go into labour before?? Is it dangerous or what?? Poor sweety...what an asshole that have been rude to you like that!! U dont need that at all...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey guys:flower:

Aw lisette, that dr sounds like a dick :growlmad: Hope you're doing ok babe?

I've got my scan 2moro morn, so hopefully everthing will be ok and we will officially be ok to start ttc (not that we aren't anyway :winkwink:)


----------



## Krippy

Def not the best bedside manner I think. That is horrible Lisette! I don't even know what to say. Can you call and speak to your regular Dr. and maybe ask for more details or just a plan? You shouldn't have to wait in the dark like this.

My vacay is boring...But I am still going to try and enjoy it but it is just toooo damn hot. I can't stand it. Just lots of naps and watching mindless tv and reading books. LOl

It is my Vday this Friday! Holy Hannah this pregnancy is going fast! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks girlies :hugs: just really upsetting this late in the game but unfortunately mr reg Dr is on vacay (AGAIN) and at the end of the day prob only say let's wait anyways since she never fuckin brought up my weight as a risk & when wanted to discuss c-section options last week totally blew me off & didn't wanna even go there! Now I just have to sit tight & wait...hope when the time comes if go natural before tuesday its all smooth & safe for the baby or else Dr on rotation that day will decide! Very reassuring indeed! Not much I can do but try & get R&R & not stress out!

Kris just about nap time here too ;) Enjoy girlie & holy cow for vday Friday already :O WOW!

Emm best of luck for ur scan tmmr babe :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

em thats great!!!

happy almost vday kris what are the plans??


----------



## Krippy

GL on your scan tomorrow Em! Thinking of you hun!


----------



## Krippy

keepthefaithx said:


> em thats great!!!
> 
> happy almost vday kris what are the plans??

My husband and I are going out for supper tonight. It was our anniversary on Tuesday so we are celebrating that and my vday! I will post a pic as well on Friday but I don't think my bump as changed much in a month!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww fun i hope u have a great time!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hmmmm, just thought of something - my scan 2moro will be trans vag, but we were gonna dtd 2night......oh well, totally gross but i'm like 3 days from ov and dh won't be home till really late 2moro so gonna do it anyway :haha::blush:


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette seriously i'm extremely frustrated for you hunny! Idiots...

Emma good luck tomorrow!! And do u have any idea how many women actualy have normal vagina leakage on those transvaginal sticks?? So no biggy if u have some man jizz all up in there.

Kris oooo happy happy early vday!

Wow it just clicked for me..today is actualy been 1 year since my mc...that's just..woah it hit me hard..


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! Emma I say do what you gotta do:) forget them! 
Lisette - I'm sure it will all fall into place try not to worry about it. But I'm sorry he was a jerk! Enjoy these last few days of being preggo!!! Can't believe your dd is here. 
So crazy day we got an offer on the house but it was a lot lower than we wanted. I just countered and gave him til 1 pm Tommorrow to decide. I hope this is it but am scared to get too excited. Also I had my blood levels given to me today. The cd 21 progesterone level was 8.8 so looks like I was right I ovulated enough that I should get af on my own but prob. Not enough to have conceived. On clomid my level was 10.8 first round and I did not conceive then second round was 16.5 and I did conceive but m/c.... On to next round I suppose. The nurse that called me was like congratulations you ovulated and might be pregnant! So the nurse in me ask " what was my level" she told and so then I explained to her how it is unlikely but I hope since there is the smallest of chances. So like 2 hours later she called back and apologized saying she had talked to the dr and I was right. I would think since she works in an ob/gyn office she would know this... Sooooo maybe I am preggo but highly unlikely....


----------



## jessy1101

Kim i'm sending u tons of positive vibes that u get your counter offered accepted tomorrow and that u finaly have ur house sold!! And i'm super duper happy for u hunny that you wont needs meds to start AF..if it comes...crossing fingers she doesnt show her ugly face!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw jessy babe :hugs:

Cheers kim, hope this is it for you with the house!

Do you think they will be able to tell me if i'm about to ov? It's just a general ultrasound dept not like ob/gyn so i don't know whether they will tell me but i guess i can ask for nothing?


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls!! Emma they should be able to tell you how many follicles and how big they are. Most difinitely ask! 
Leese yay for going part time! That's fun


MrsMoo72 said:


> Aw jessy babe :hugs:
> 
> Cheers kim, hope this is it for you with the house!
> 
> Do you think they will be able to tell me if i'm about to ov? It's just a general ultrasound dept not like ob/gyn so i don't know whether they will tell me but i guess i can ask for nothing?


----------



## AmyB1978

Just wanted to update:

We are a plum now and our scan went amazing yesterday! We didn't do a formal NT scan but they took measurements and those looked good, baby's heart beat was good, basic anatomy looked good, and baby is right on track with growth! It was so amazing to see our little one, this was the first time DH was able to go with me, and we could have looked at the baby all day long! 

Baby was wiggling around but also uncooperative and would not go into a position that made the NT measurements easy. My DH said, you know that is our child, it is stubborn! 
They eventually got all the measurements they needed and baby being uncooperative just meant we got to see it longer.

The tech was calling the baby it or baby the entire time but for one portion she started calling it a he, made me wonder if perhaps she saw a hint of something? Time will tell. Our next scan is at 16 weeks and we are hoping to find out gender then... guess in the meantime are very welcome!

We don't know about the house yet, we are still waiting to see if they accept our offer.... sounds like they are trying to get things nailed down (they are relocating) so they can give us a reasonable/accurate date. We are supposed to hear tomorrow(today now) or Wednesday.

We are over the moon that little one is doing so well.
 



Attached Files:







EPSON003.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 1









EPSON005.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsMoo72

Great news Amy!

Had my ultrasound this morn, everything looks normal :thumbup: and she said it doesn't look like i've ov'd yet as there are follicles on both ovaries with a dominant one on the right side but she didnt tell me how big they were.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girlss
Great news amy!! :)

Em thats great!! Cant wait for u!!


----------



## jessy1101

Super awsome news Emma!!!

And congrats on the great 12 week scan Amy! Bet you guys we're ower the moon for sure!

Happy yucky tuesday to all..beurkkk my most hated day of the week...


----------



## themarshas

Hello all!
Lisette- sorry the dr was such an a-hole and in such a rush. Just enjoy your last few days preggo. Everything will work out fine!

Emma- that's great news. Fingers crossed for you!

Amy- seeing baby is always amazing  Glad all is going well!

My cousin announced yest that she is 7 weeks preggo. I'm so happy for her. She was soooo worried that it would take them a while because it took her parents 4 years to conceive her and that was with medical assistance so she was really afraid that it'd be the same for them. But month 2 and here they are preggo which is a good thing because they already have the nursery set up... weird I know. I always fear for people who announce early though... I guess my own experience just gets in the way. But I'm excited for them anyway. Their due date is my sisters little one's 1st birthday too!


----------



## Krippy

That is great news Em! I am so happy that the scan went well! :)

Awesome scan pics Amy! Congrats!

Liz...That is really strange that they have the nursery set up but exciting news nonetheless. With RJ we didn't have the nursery set up until I was past 30 weeks but I was crazy slow in that department! lol

Hope your Tuesday goes ok Jess!

Morning Leese! :) Hope you nausea treats you ok today and doesn't kick your ass!


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning ladies missed me??? I don't have time to read all the posts but I thought I would update on what has been going on.

OK, so I think I already posted that I went in last Thursday to get a shot to stop the contractions, well the contractions started back up Saturday, then stopped saturday night, then started again Monday morning. Well I had an appt with the other Dr. in our office, since mine was out, as a follow up to my visit to the hospital last week. He checked me said every thing looked good and said I was OK to return to work and resume any other activities (with the exception of sex). Well I mentioned that I was having contractions again and he said to just go back to the hospital if they got closer together or stronger. Well they got to be about minutes apart yesterday afternoon and I was bleeding a little (probably from the cervical check) but I decided to make another trip to the hospital just in case. Well that turned into a 6 hr stay. They monitored me for awhile, was going to give me another shot, but my pulse was too high, so they gave me two doses of Procardia instead. This only stopped the contractions for about 20 minutes, then they started again. The Dr. really didn't know what to do because I was having regular contractions, but was not dilating (he checked again last night). He decided to give me a prescription for Procardia that I am currently taking every 4 hrs, which doesn't stop the contractions completely but slows them down, hopefully enough to keep me from dilating or effacing. So I go back on Thursday to be checked again and if my cervix is still closed I will take the meds until I am 36 weeks, if it has changed any they will have to decide what course of action to take next. It has been quite a week!


----------



## jkb11

Ughhhh counter offer is not looking good:( so frustrated... Our realtor is not being an advocate for us at all and I told her so. So glad our contract is up with her soon.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow Stacie, what a week for you! Hopefully lil guy will chill for a bit longer, he's too eager to be out here haha! You had your shower too right? Any pics for us?


----------



## jkb11

Wow stace! We posted at same time:) get lil man in just a little bit longer! Here less than 35 weeks has to go to NICU for observation is it the same there? Your so close I know u will at least make it to that point!!! Take things easy!! <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

jeez stace what a week, i hope the little guy relaxes for a couple more weeks! lol xoxoxo

kim how are you hunni w everything??

m/s still kicking my damn ass...its REDICK!!!!!!!!!!!! :( waaaaaaaa

jessssssss how are you girl ?

kris how is it going hunni?


----------



## jkb11

:) I'm hanging in there but I'm just ready for something to give. It would be so nice if our house would sell or ifi could get preggo. Im just having one of those days where I need to go back to sleep:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning my loves :wave:

How's everyone feeling today?

Crazy stuff Stace! Thinking of u girlie xxx

Amy such wonderful news to wake up to :cloud9:

Emm :happydance: get extra busy hunni! Got that turkey baster handy?

I'm feeling a little better today...gotta stay positive & calm in the face of crazy! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

Holy shit Stace that's cray cray! Hopefully your lil guy will chill in his nice gushy lil place for at least another few weeks...Is there a plan of action in case the meds dont really work after a few days and the contractions are non stop? Do they need know why you'd have something like that without being dilated and etc???

Kim did they counter offer ur counter offer?? Have you already found another realtor for when this one's contract is up?


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i'm doing pretty good!! Very very excited for our baby shower this saturday!!! Crap time flies by fast..

Liz that's great news for your cousin! Althought that's a bit too early nursery wise for me lol.


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg jess baby shower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

you better post ALOT of pictures dude! xoxox


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> omg jess baby shower!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> you better post ALOT of pictures dude! xoxox

I promiss to take as many pics as possible lol. Plus with my yummy mummy outfit i'll have to huh? LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy eeekkkk baby shower time its true!!! Got any pics for us? Outfit ur gonna wear? Cake sneak peak? Something???

Kim sweetie sending lots of positive vibes ur way, this has gotta be ubber frustrating :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Jessy eeekkkk baby shower time its true!!! Got any pics for us? Outfit ur gonna wear? Cake sneak peak? Something???
> 
> Kim sweetie sending lots of positive vibes ur way, this has gotta be ubber frustrating :hugs:

LOLOL i have no clue what to expect my family has kept it hush hush LOL. I just know about the gigantic candy buffet, the cupcake tower and the choco fountain with fruit brochettes and marshmellows.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo yeah, lets's see some pictures - bumps, babies, nurseries, anythiiiiiinnnnngg!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess cant wait to see!

woohoooo!!

yea everyones due for belly shot especially lisette & stace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

where has rach been she ok??


----------



## lauren10

Hi yall...stacie how are you doing? 

Amy awesome news! glad everything is great! Lisa sorry the ms isn't letting up. 
:( 
Jessy hope the week goes by fast for ya! 

here's a pic of Ryan, our new house, and Eloise in her church dress!
 



Attached Files:







ryan.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6









house.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 10









church2.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Lauren both of ur lil girls are freakin adorable! And the house is lookin good!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Holy shit Stace that's cray cray! Hopefully your lil guy will chill in his nice gushy lil place for at least another few weeks...Is there a plan of action in case the meds dont really work after a few days and the contractions are non stop? Do they need know why you'd have something like that without being dilated and etc???
> 
> Kim did they counter offer ur counter offer?? Have you already found another realtor for when this one's contract is up?

They can't really say why some women have contractions earlier than others, they could just be really bad Braxton Hicks (they usually don't get closer together and stronger, but mine definately were last night) or it could be the start of preterm labor and we have just caught it early enough to where I haven't started dilating yet. You can't really tell a difference until they actually start changing the cervix. To be honest I am betting the contractions have started shortening my cervix. When they measured it last Thursday it was 2.8cm, but every time other I have had a cervix check my Dr. has talked about how long my cervix was, but from what I have read 2.8 is shorter than normal, just not short enough to worry about. So I am thinking it started out longer than 2.8 and has shortened some, which isn't a problem, just kind of makes me think that my instincts were right and these aren't just braxton hicks, but actual labor contractions... who knows for sure though. I guess the plan would be if the contractions are really bad even with the meds I am taking they will send me back to the hospital to get IV meds to stop the contractions. I am hoping I don't have to find out :)


----------



## jessy1101

I guess as long as they keep monitering u closely everything will be fine. Are u now at weekly appointments?


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the pics Lauren!

Lisa- I hope you start feeling better soon :)

Amy- great news on the scan! 

Kim- I hope you get some good news soon, whether it is a baby or an offer on the house!


----------



## jessy1101

Interesting question for u guys, at your prenatale classes did u guys see the pregnancy labor movies? We've got our first class this thursday night and should b..intersting...ish..kinda..LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I guess as long as they keep monitering u closely everything will be fine. Are u now at weekly appointments?

No I am supposed to be on every other week still, but my Dr. was out of town this week, so I saw him last Thursday instead of this week, then I ended up seeing the other dr. yesterday as a follow up to my trip to the hospital on Thursday evening, and now I will see the same dr. this thursday to follow up my trip to the hospital yesterday and then I am due to see my dr. on the 30th. so pretty much I will have had 5 dr appts in August when I am supposed to be seen every other week! I am not sure if I start my everyweek appt at 36 weeks or 37, I guess I will find out next week after my regular dr. appt!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Interesting question for u guys, at your prenatale classes did u guys see the pregnancy labor movies? We've got our first class this thursday night and should b..intersting...ish..kinda..LOL

We did, they showed us both a vaginal birth and a C-section, but it wasn't extremely graphic or anything.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren ur girls are soooo cute
!!!

House lookin great!

Hope u feel better stace n it gets smoother for u ahh i hope!

I feel like going to bed its only 7 haha


----------



## lauren10

Thanks girls! Stacie do you feel those stabbing dilation pains? I could always tell when I was dilating but not sure if everyone gets that. I'm sure they'll take great care of you! 

Jessy yes we saw a birth. More disturbing though was the stuff about ppd. They like to drive it home, which I guess is good, but it's so sad for those ladies and their families.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Leese same here...get as much sleep as you can while you're still comfy sleeping...TRUST ME!!!

Jessy for us they showed a couple natural births (with and without epidural) and for me they all traumatized me!!! Everyone else in the class including H seemed fine! LOL maybe I'm just a C-section kinda person!

Here are my latest bump pic's girls :) ENJOY!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette ur lookin totaly yummy mummy sweety!!

'sigh' im hoping to not b traumatised by the movies..crossing fingers it s not too too bad lolol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jessy baby ur wwaayyy tougher than me, you'll be handing out the kleenex ;) lol

Lauren the pics are scrumptious as always! House looks great too, we need more :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- I get pains every now and then that I blame on baby kicking me in the cervix, it feels like a sharp jab, that is painful enough for me to say "Ow", not sure if that is what you are talking about. If it is then mine must not be working since I am not dilated :)

I owe you guys so many pics! I have some pics from my baby shower and I need to do another bump pic :)


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> Lauren- I get pains every now and then that I blame on baby kicking me in the cervix, it feels like a sharp jab, that is painful enough for me to say "Ow", not sure if that is what you are talking about. If it is then mine must not be working since I am not dilated :)
> 
> I owe you guys so many pics! I have some pics from my baby shower and I need to do another bump pic :)

oh but you think you're effaced some?


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Lauren- I get pains every now and then that I blame on baby kicking me in the cervix, it feels like a sharp jab, that is painful enough for me to say "Ow", not sure if that is what you are talking about. If it is then mine must not be working since I am not dilated :)
> 
> I owe you guys so many pics! I have some pics from my baby shower and I need to do another bump pic :)
> 
> oh but you think you're effaced some?Click to expand...

I do, but the Dr. isn't concerned because my cervix is till 2.8cm as of a week ago, so still a long way to go.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Gmorning girls

Lisette love the belly! Getting close omgggggg yea i am def going to b taking advantge of sleep i have more time now!

Stace hope ur okay hunni

Jess wats up girlllll

Hows everyone today


----------



## jkb11

Lisette- love the pics! You look gorgeous!!
Lauren- congrats on the beautiful home! That piece of land looks amazing!! 
Stace yes, give us some new pics. How are you feeling today?
One of my friends told me today she is preggo. Happy for her but hope we can be pregnant together.


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> Lisette- love the pics! You look gorgeous!!
> Lauren- congrats on the beautiful home! That piece of land looks amazing!!
> Stace yes, give us some new pics. How are you feeling today?
> One of my friends told me today she is preggo. Happy for her but hope we can be pregnant together.

I hope so too Kim:hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Kim i really hope so too! Thinkin of ya..

Leese i'm doing goooood!! I had my obgyn app this morning and all looks super dee duper with Char-bear. Once again she decided to try and kick the crap outta the tape while he was mesuring my tummy lol. Ahhhh i'm going to have the most energetic baybay evaaaa...or maybe she's just acting out for now since she's in her warm and gushy comfort zone..and when she comes out she'll be a lil sleeping angel that listens to mommy and daddy and...ya i know it's nice to live in delusions huh?

Happy hump day y'all! Cant freakin wait for the weekend to get here!!!! Tons of pics for all i promiss :)


----------



## jessy1101

And FYI my ticker is most definetly right!! The back pain and uncomfy walking while puttin pressure on uterus has most definetly kicked in goddamnit LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww jess

i cant wait to feel kicks when did you guys start?


----------



## jkb11

Just gave our final counter offer! Hope he takes it but really doubt he will.....because there is still a significant difference.


----------



## jessy1101

I started feeling the baby move at 15 weeks and good kicks at about hmmm...17-18 weeks. Then DH could clearly feel them by 20 weeks. And then the belly non stop samba came right after that LOLOL.

Kim does the buyer seem to want to settle?? Is there that much of a significant difference?? Hopefully this will be the end of it and you'll sell no prob!


----------



## keepthefaithx

what does the early kicks feel like...like can you describe..lol im almost 15 weeks so everynight i like try n sit still and feel..lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Feels like fluttering, like mild gas Leese xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Sometimes i feel like i may feel something, but then im like uh..probably imagining haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

I cant wait to feel that-


----------



## Twinkie210

Morning Chickies!

Lisa- It is impossible to describe those early kicks, LOL. I was doing the same thing and would think I would feel something, then second guess myself :) If you think you are feeling the baby, then you probably are, but it may be a few more weeks before you have tha "Ah Ha" moment and have a kick that you know is the baby for sure. This little guy was crazy active. I could feel him move pretty much everyday by 16/17 weeks and DH and DS felt him move by 19 weeks, so may not be much longer now!

I am just chillin this morning. I have yet another Dr. appt at 9:30 today, then hopefully I won't have to see another Dr. or the hospital for a whole week :) I have had a few contractions this morning, but nothing too bad. Which hopefully means the meds are working!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thannks stace i feel like sumtimes gassy type things but who knos it is early lol

I just cant wait to kno wat it is omggg i wanna shop so bad lol

Def take it easy stace aw yay hope u have a nice relaxin day! 

Hows everyone??


----------



## jessy1101

Glad the meds seem to be helping u Stace!

Leese it was just like as if i had tons of gas..it took about another week or 2 until i knew for sure sure that it was Charlie.

It's thursday!! And yet damnit i wish it was the weekend LOL.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls,

Stace hope ur Dr's appt goes well & the lil man is behaving!

Leese I hope it'll be real soon for u hunni, took forever for me since my placenta was right in front...do u know where yours is?

Jess how u feeling babe? Shower fun sooooon :happydance:

Kim what's the word back girlie? Fingers crossed :hugs:

Emm u been creative sweetie?

Kris last days of vacay going good?

Lauren & Liz how are the babe's doing today?

Rach missing u chica!xxx

AFM Melina seems to still be pretty comfy cozy so I'm trying to take it in stride & one day at a time right now! Meanwhile my lil brother has us all sick once again :( 10days before he was due to get his drivers licence back & clear his record he was caught driving & instead of just stopping he tried to flea!!!! Like WTF kid!!! Its been such a mess the last few days...just hoping he's been scared & traumatized enough now to have learned?! Bbeeuurrkk not fun just before baby :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

When i was 1 weeks he told me it was still low. And at my nt scan she said its still a little lowbut shud move up soon im guna ask wen i go monday again

Cant wait to see melina!!


----------



## babydust818

When do you go to the doctor to see when Melina may be induced? Isn't her due date just in a couple days?!!? I'm so anxious to see her beautiful face.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Rach, how you doing hunny?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rachh hey hunni how are you where r u in ur cycle?? Xo

how are you em? Xoxox


----------



## jessy1101

How u doin Rach?? We miss u bunches sweety xxxxxx

Yessssssssss the day is pretty much ova!! More things gone from my registry i guess people do pretty much go last minute huh?

Leese i cant believe ur next scan is in freakin 4 days eeeeeeeeee

Lisette what up buttercup? Any new changes or developpments??

Stace how did ur app go?

Kim did u hear back on the counter offer??


----------



## Krippy

Have a fab time at your shower this weekend Jess! I am sure that it will be sooo much fun! :)

Leese...My next scan is on Monday too! Can't wait to see your pics! My first movements felt like bubbles or popcorn popping. Such a wonderful feeling!

Hi Rach...How you feeling hun? Good to see you back to visit us, we missed you!

Hi Em...what are your next steps after the scan you had? I know you prob said but I totally forget.

Glad you are feeling better Stace and the meds seem to work. That little boy needs to behave and cook a little bit longer! lol

Thanks for asking about my holiday Lisette! I can't wait to meet your little girl. Any day now... :)

Been kind of a rough week as I got a text from the mother of the little boy I take care of and she wants to put him into another daycare (which is registered and I am not) starting October 1st to get subsidy from the government for being a single mom, which of course is her right but she has been lying to them to get money. She makes $1300/cheque, her ex pays half of the childcare, and she does not have her son full-time (they share him equally and her ex is a plumber and makes loads of cash). She has given them paystubs where she worked less hours, says that she pays the full amount of childcare, and that she is the sole provider for her son to qualify for the govt help.

Just irks me that she is trying to take advantage of the system when there are others out there that actually need it. I also gave her my mat leave time 2 months ago (Nov 24-Feb 4) to give her enough notice to find alternate care for that time and now she wants to leave me without an income for 2 months that DH and I were not budgeting for and no opportunity to get another job or child to make money as it is too short notice and I will be too pregnant. We started out as friends and I just never thought she would do this to me as I would never do that to her or anyone for that matter let alone someone who has bent over backwards to help her (taking her son at 6:45am, doing OT hrs, picking up and dropping off her son when she broke her ankle). Some people just don't have principles or common decency. Just tired of being a good person and being screwed over for it. She even tried to ask me to tell her that it was ok for her to do this or did November work better for me, etc. So I told her that November 1st works better as I was depending on that income and she hasn't gotten back to me yet and that was Tuesday. So now I am sitting here stressing and worrying about it.

Sigh....sorry for that being so long, I just needed to get that out! Thanks for listening ladies!


----------



## keepthefaithx

how many weeks were you kris?

lastnight i feel bubbles but it was in my upper abdomen which made me think gas..LOL

jess i cant wait.. i will be join a team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! omgg like is this really happening holy crap!


----------



## keepthefaithx

So like freaking out about this west nile going around, alot of people are being infected im like nervous.

Are you allowed to use bug sprays when pg girls?? I just tried to stay away bc of chemicals in them but i dont wanna get west nile alot of people are getting it in long island-


----------



## jkb11

Kris- sorry your having this difficult time. I hope some one else comes along quickly to fill her spot! I know what you mean about being tired of being the good girl that gets ran over. Hugs Hun. You deserve better. 
Yay for all the scans coming up cant wait to see pics! Lisa I can't believe you will know the sex for sure already!time flies. 
Jess- woohoo for things being taken off your registry. 
Lisette- family drama is worst:/ sorry you have to be burdened with it. Hope it all works out for the better. 
So way to much house drama.... Way to many counter offers have happened just now I told them I'm done trying to compromise if he wants it he needs to be willing to come up a little bit more. He had our realtor say if it was our final offer then he wants us to leave our new washer/dryer for him. Ummm how bout no. If he wants our home he needs to pay for it. Im so over this whole process. If he doesn't accept then I'm going to try doing for sale by owner because realtor commission kills.


----------



## jkb11

Rach! Hunni don't leave me and Emma alone in this Ttc ordeal! Come back we miss you soooooo much!!!! How are you? Where are you cycle wise? Any thing new? How's work?


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim- sorry for you house woes, hopefully they come up a bit!

Kris- That sucks what she is doing to you! Hopefully you can squeak by and maybe use the extra time off to enjoy your pregnancy!

Jessy- Can't wait to hear about your shower!

Lisa- Yay for your scan... what do you think it is now? boy or girl?

Well my Dr. appt went good. Cerivix is still closed even with all the contractions so that is a +! He wants me to stay on limited activity for a little while longer since I am still having contractions and pelvic rest continues until closer to my due date :( but all in all little guy is looking good. He thought he felt head down yesterday, but he had me schedule an ultrasound for next Thursday just to make sure. I can understand why the Dr. is uncertain of which way he is laying. At times I have hard bump up next to my ribs which really feels more like a head, but then at other times you can't find that bump anywhere. I try going by the hiccups but sometimes I feel them down low which makes me thing head down, but then sometimes I can physically see the hiccups a couple inches above my belly button which makes me think head up... who knows, I guess I will find out for sure on Thursday!

Oh and little guy was trying to send me back to L&D yesterday afternoon, the little stinker. I was having more contractions 5 minutes a part for roughly 5 hrs yesterday. The first dose of medicine did nothing, but I waited it out and the second dose helped some, so I was able to take a nap. After I got up they were back to 7-8 minutes a part for another few hours. I eventually just went to bed, so I guess we will see if they return today. This little man is big touble, it makes me scared of what his delivery is going to be like, since he is quite the stinker right now!


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- girl what is up? We haven't heard much from you. Give us an update!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i still stay boy!

great news stace!!


----------



## jkb11

Stace I'm glad lil man is behaving now!!:) not too much longer!!! Speaking of that lisette!!! Almost time! So exciting:) 
Well late last night we reached an agreement on the price! Yay !!! It took us walking away from the deal tho... But they came back and agreed this situation is soooo stressful now we just have to find a house we want and pack. Ahhh:) I'm scared to get hopeful still I'm afraid something will fall thru. But at least now we are moving in the right direction


----------



## MrsMoo72

Great news Kim! We just need to get this baby thing sorted now and we're good!

Stacie your little guy is certainly keeping you on your toes!

I'm still thinking girl for you Lisa. Hows the part time working going?

Afm - 1dpo yay! Hahahhaaa! Workwise, I'm leaving my ward for 6 weeks for a community placement at a gp surgery.....:-( Will miss my buddies & think it will bore the bejesus out of me.


----------



## jkb11

I know, right!!! Thanks girl!! Yay for 1 dpo!!!! Don't you usually test around 9-10 dpo??


MrsMoo72 said:


> Great news Kim! We just need to get this baby thing sorted now and we're good!
> 
> Stacie your little guy is certainly keeping you on your toes!
> 
> I'm still thinking girl for you Lisa. Hows the part time working going?
> 
> Afm - 1dpo yay! Hahahhaaa! Workwise, I'm leaving my ward for 6 weeks for a community placement at a gp surgery.....:-( Will miss my buddies & think it will bore the bejesus out of me.


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Kim that'S super duper great news!!! So basicly now u guys have to go house shopping for yourselves!! Have u seen anything u like??

Stace dayummmm that is one lil stinker u got there lolol. But i'm glad it's not crazy contractions like what happend last time. Hopefully lil dude will chill in his nice cushy environement and let mommy have a few more weeks till he comes out.

Emma eeeeeeeeeeee 1dpo!! How u feeling? Anything different? LOL ok i know it's a bit early..

Kris WTF that's crazy! Holy crap if she gets caught by the gouv she'd be in soooooo much shit..they take money fraud like that very seriously...

Lisette where u at????????? Hospital??? MELINA???????????????????????

Leese hmmm....i'm guessing boy since that it was ur dr says he saw...so it should be that...right???? Peenie's dont just dissapear...right???????????????????? LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay Kim!!!! That is awesome news.

Lisette- How is it going today??? Any signs that Melina is ready to meet her Mommy?


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh 1dpo Emma! That is exciting! Kim and Rach where are you at in your cycles??? When will you guys be testing next?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh yes Jess, i have headache, tiredness & bit of nausea so i think i'm def preggo hahahaha!! :winkwink:


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oh yes Jess, i have headache, tiredness & bit of nausea so i think i'm def preggo hahahaha!! :winkwink:

Ohhh la la very promissing symptoms sweet pea :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- I had to laugh at your symptoms :) I hope they really do mean something!


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you Em! I have missed hearing all of the 2WW symptom spotting! I really hope this is it for you hun!

I hope that Lis is having a baby! 

I know Jess...can you believe some people? I think that she will end up not getting the subsidy and want to come crawling back to me after my bubs is born but I think I am done with all of the drama with her. I think that I am better off.

Oooooh Kim...I hope that the house deal goes through. Selling and buying a house is so stressful.

It is my V-DAY today! Wooooo Hooooo! I will post a pic later on today!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for V-day Kris! :baby:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh Stacie we're still waiting for your shower pics...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Just me here still no baby Melina :( she's waaayyy to cozy I think & smart...why come out into all this drama & struggle to BF ect ect, my smart lil monkey! H is now guessing Labor day Monday! Yeurrrkkk mommy is definately ready now but we'll see what the weekend brings & then Dr on tuesday!

Kim hunni super congrats on getting the deal on the house! Yyippeee :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: may it be the start of great days ahead :)

Kris happy Vday doll :) I'm soo sorry anything is putting a damper on this happy time! Bbeeuurrkkk I hate friendship drama & when money is involved its twice as bad! I hope she does the right thing but totally agree karma is a bitch & she'll get what she's due! Can't wait to see a beautiful new bump pic from ya!

Emma darling all my positive vibes ur way :dust:

Rach thank u sweetie, I can't wait to be sharing Melina's pic with u all :cloud9: how u been doing?

Jessy last day before shower!!! Yaaahooooo! We need a special bump pic too ok!

Stace no more excuses missy I wanna see shower & bump pics from u :)

Leese omg is today ur next scan already? I'm still betting girl for some reason!

Lauren & Liz if ur checking in we miss ya!

Hope everyone is having a great Friday! What's the weekend plans girlies? I can't believe this might be our last one before baby :o I told H we should try to really relax & maybe try BD'ing to get her coming...just scared since I don't know if I'm fully healed :( On a fun note my friend just came & took me out for breakfast AND brought me my bath & body works order :cloud9: man love yummy smelling soaps!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette bath and body works is the freakin absolute best!! I am in love with their canddles...especialy the fall ones. Toasted marshmellow or frosted cupcake or mint choco chip mhhhmmm...

Stace seriously let's go chica we want some pics!!!!!!

Hope friday it treatin y'all good! Tonight we're going to the movies, then tomorrow i've got a hair app at 9:30 and then it's our baby shower eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Then sunday will be spent puttin everything together and setting up Char-bear's room. Busy busy busy :)


----------



## babydust818

Awh i feel the love!! You guys are so sweet. Not much is going on here. Feel really sick today. I have a headache really bad and feel kinda nauseous. I had drank last night and i believe it's the great hangover. Ugh. Told myself i wouldn't drink again for a long time but ended up having a wee bit too many. I been using OPKs for the last week and 3 days ago looks to be the darkest so i think i am 3 dpo. Once again, hoping and praying this is the month.


----------



## Krippy

YOu have quite the day planned Jess! Have a fab time!

FXd this is it for you Rach! :)

Here is the Vday bump...I don't think I am that much bigger that 1 month ago. I attached it to compare. First one is 20 weeks and the underwear pic (sorry, lol) is 24 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







19.5 ~.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20120824-00027.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## keepthefaithx

I love toasted marsh jess in the fall and winter thats my shit lol dh loves toooo

Rach how r u sweeti xo

Kris love the belly!!


----------



## Krippy

I looooovve Bath and Body works! I can use much of their product as I am allergic to most perfumes but I love their hand soap and sometime I just go in there to smell everything. They always have such great sales too!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yup!! So weird im craving a shrimp tempura roll... Umm


----------



## babydust818

I love bath and body works too!! I love Secret Wonderland and i bought Winter Cranberry hand soap last year and STILL using it. I love it!!! 

Kristen your belly is sooo gorge and i can def see that it has gotten bigger!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Bath n body works rocksssss


----------



## babydust818

I wanted to share this story with you girls. A friend of mine's cousin gave birth to her son yesterday and was diagnosed with Epidermolysis Bullosa. It's very very rare. He was born without skin on parts of his body. It feels like a severe burn to the child. He is fighting for his life. If you can donate at all, i would very much appreciate it. If not, that's fine just please keep him in your prayers.

https://www.indiegogo.com/SAVEBABYEASTON?c=home


----------



## jessy1101

Kris ur totaly bumpin hunny!! Gorgeous :)

Rach i have heard of that and he will definetly b in my thoughts and prayers. Have the drs said if things will b ok or still pretty much in limbo?


----------



## jessy1101

Holy sweet baby jesus baby shower day!!! Super duper excited but also a teeny bit..nervous?? Lolol


----------



## babydust818

Have a blast today and eat tons and tons of food for me!!! Oh and take major pics! I wanna see all the things Charlie got!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jesssssss have a great time hunni sooo cool cant wait to see pics! Xo


----------



## Twinkie210

Have a great time!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh Rach, that is a horrible story! I can't imagine watching your baby in pain and not being able to comfort him. Lots of prayers for baby Easton!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess baby hope ur havin a blast :happydance:

Kris lovin the bump!!! 

Rach loads of prayers girlie :hugs:

How's everyones Saturday going? Stace contractions hun? I'm hanging in there...quickly seeing how nights are just gonna be my worst enemy...I should just plan to stay awake & nap during the days!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jessssss we need shower deets where r u grlllll?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach any update on easton? Xo


----------



## babydust818

No new info on Easton but they have raised $42,000+ for him! The goal was $5,000. So many generous people. Just 2 days ago it was at $100. Amazing!


----------



## Twinkie210

That is great news Rach!

Lisette- A few more contractions today, but nothing too bothersome. How about you? Is Melina ready to come out yet? She better not let Liam beat her to it! LOL

Jess- I saw the baby shower pics on FB and it looks like Charlie got lots of nice things! I bet you can't wait to get her room all oraganized for her!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww rach thats great!!

Holy shit scan tmaro omggggggg!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

keepthefaithx said:


> Aww rach thats great!!
> 
> Holy shit scan tmaro omggggggg!!!

Good luck! Can't wait to officially find out what you are having!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks amy omg like im soo anxious i hope baby m's legs r wide open lol

Jess u kno i dont have face book.. Waiting for pics lol xo


----------



## jkb11

Lisa can't wait to know the sex!

Jess- yay for the shower! So much fun setting up the room. :) 

Lisette- is it time??? Was hubby right! :) can't wait for the first pic of lil Melina 

Rach- hi Hunni! So good to hear from you! Sending love and prayers for Easton. Awesome news that so much $ was raised for him:). 
Kris- love the bump:)
Hi everybody else:)
Afm- cd2:( but I'm getting on with next cycle. Called today to get a refill script. Hope it works! Would be nice to sell home and get preggo:)


----------



## jessy1101

Hello to all!!! OMG we spent the whole freakin day yesterday setting up Charlie's room and i was in bed by 8:30 pm! Completly exausted lolol. The shower was fantastic we got EVERYTHING!!! This baby will not need almost anything for a full year LOL. Plus we got 700$ in cash soooooooo happy happy happy! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!! Stace and Lisette where u guys at now? 

Here are some pics from saturday!


----------



## jessy1101




----------



## jessy1101




----------



## jessy1101

Oufff alot of pics to post and they only let you put 5 at a time LOL


----------



## jkb11

Jess - love the pics 
Awesome how much stuff you got for Charlie! Is that Mel in the pics with you?give her our love


----------



## jessy1101

No Mel wasnt there. That's all my best friends in the pic. And the lst pic i popsted is one of my best friends who is also pregnant! She's 21 weeks and looks fantastic!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am here, sitting at home :) I hope Lisette is at the hospital having Melina! I could kill DH for having carpet installed in our house so close to my due date! I am in the process of trying to help empty rooms where I can, but our house is a wreck and carpet is being installed on Friday! There is no way we will have everything done by the time this little guy decides to come! Oh well, I think instead I will go eat some lunch :)


----------



## jessy1101

I really think Lisette is having Melina now!! She isnt answering her txt messages either soooo....eeeeeeeeeeeeeee...

Stace i could kill ur DH too for the damn caarpet installation..men..jesus..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awesome pics Jess - so Charlie is all sorted?

Any news yet Lisa? lisette?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls..sorry i was out shopping

officially on team...............

BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so freaking excited omg!!! visit went great, changed the dd to feb 15! xoxoxoxo

im so thrilled, and hes 100 percent sure! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome news Leese!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Lisa! And welcome to team blue :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls i cant believe i kno im having a SON omg lol. My little nicky :)

I wonder whats goin on w lisette ahhh!!

How r u guys doing?


----------



## NewbieLisette

I'm here u guys, sorry to have ur hopes up...keep sending good vibes tho cuz I don't wanna deal with my annoying OB tmmr at 2pm! Come on baby!!! Just finished cleaning & reorganizing all my closets with my mom! Phew! Tired now! Next is daycare follow up calls & then only baby journalling & reading left! Really truly ready now!

Stace I think ur lil man might just beat her to it ;) Prob like Ryan & Cameron were...a few days apart, one late one early right?

Leese omg soooo happy for u girlie :cloud9: how were all the checks? Did u get to stare & ooo & aahhhh for nice & long today?

Jessy u look awesome chica & I love love love all of charlies stuff :) Now I need u to send some serious deserts my way pls! Miam!

Kim I'm sorry hun :hugs:

How's everyone else doing today?xo


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Lisette you got our hopes up :)

Tonight is our Infant/Child CPR class! Then only my breastfeeding class left (which I think is either september 4th or 5th) and I will be fully educated again, LOL. Ugh, the weeks are flying by so fast!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess i just saw all the pics!!!!! Loveeee u look so pretty n the party looked soooo nice!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim sorry ur on cd2. But u got AF all normal this time right? The good thing is that the regular cycles will make it easier to pinpoint O time. A house closing and bfp is definetly a good thing!

Lisette booooooooo Melina is one stubborn baby!!

Thx u guys Charlie is completly set up..that is one spoiled lil baby..and she isnt even here yet..jesus..

Congrats Leese!!!! Teeny weeny peeny all the way hunny!


----------



## jkb11

Lisa!!!! So happy for you! Give us details ... What was hubby's reaction? 
Lisette- thanks girlie.xoxo . I'm actually taking it very well. I'm hopeful for next month actually in only 14 days I could be joining you girls. My meds are increased and I responded well last month on the lowest dose it made me ovulate earlier than clomid. So I think it will happen. :) 
Any minute for you girlie!!!! Glad your ready for sweet Melina :)?


----------



## jkb11

Yes Jess. I was pleased with my response to femara:) it just made me sick. But that's ok


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im sorry bout the femara kim clomid made me sick those drugs suck :( i hope u get pg soon!!!

I starting crying of course leo actually teares wen we found out it was soo cute lol xo


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Im sorry bout the femara kim clomid made me sick those drugs suck :( i hope u get pg soon!!!
> 
> I starting crying of course leo actually teares wen we found out it was soo cute lol xo

congrats and welcome to team blue :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Lisa, Congrats on team blue! Glad the scan went well and little Nicholas was cooperative. (On a funny side note, if our baby is a boy his name will also be Nicholas. My maiden name is Nickol and my father did not have any daughters, and has only a sister so his last name was going to stop with us, I figured I would continue it on at least another generation by naming, if it is a boy, our son Nicholas. If we are on team pink her middle name is going to be Nicole.)

Congrats again!!! :happydance:


----------



## lauren10

Congrats Lisa! 
Kim I love your positivity! I'm hopeful for you too!
Amy my moms maiden name is Nichols (which was shortened from some other Albanian name.) funny!

Jessy loved your shower pics. 

Didn't read much so may have missed some things, but have to hit the hay. Hope all you girls are doing great!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good morning girls xo


----------



## jessy1101

Morning everyone! Hope it's a good tuesday for all!

Lisette how did ur dr app go? News?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning chicas :wave:

Jess dr's appt is at 2;15 so still a few more hours for any updates!

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette where the heck is melina!? lolo


----------



## keepthefaithx

15 week 2 day belly! :)
 



Attached Files:







lisa.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lauren10

nice belly shot!

We had Ryan's baptism this weekend, here's a pic. My mom and I both wore that Christening dress!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0908 (2).jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## keepthefaithx

awwwww ryan is sooooooooooooo freaking cute!

:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Lauren soooo precious :cloud9: how u feeling hunni?

Leese adorable bump...send prayers my way, about to leave to the dr & bringing all last minute items just incase she takes pitty & says ok let's incude or do the dam c-section already!

Keep ya'll posted :)


----------



## babydust818

Awhhh Lauren! She is so cute. She definitely looks like you! How is Ellie doing? Is there a bit of jealousy going on? 

Congrats on team blue Lisa. Your bump is growing! Can't believe you're 15+ weeks already.


----------



## babydust818

oh my gosh! found the cutest idea everrr for a baby gender party! i'm sooo doing this.

https://sphotos-b.xx.fbcdn.net/hpho...403/228430_10151032640108741_1208109864_n.jpg


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach that is adorable!!!!!

whats goin on w ur cycle hunni xoxoxo


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach I just saw that this weekend & was sooo jelous! Awesome idea to keep in mind :) how u feeling babe?

Does anyone remember the site for adorable Haloween costumes Jess had posted?xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren she is absolutly gorgeous!!

Leese ur total rockin that bump!

Rach omggggggg love that idea!

Lisette keeps us posted and email me! The website was www.buycostumes.com


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess :)lol

is charlies room done?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey guys! Me & dh just got home from a gorge Thai meal for our 6yr anniversary which was yesterday. We couldn't even manage dessert so we called for choc & sweeties on the way home!!

Started my placement today....bleugh...think I will b able to survive it for 6 weeks tho!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese yuppp still a few things to do room wise but damnit we're getting there!

Ooo Emma congrats on ur anniversary! Glad work isnt too too bad :)


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls! good luck Lisette! Rach, no Ellie has been so cute, gentle and caring for her sister!! How long will that last?! lol

Emma happy anniversary! Ours is 3 years tomorrow!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,

Bottom line we're scheduled for an induction next wen (start tues night with gel) so far cervix soft & maybe half-1cm open but still high & not effaced...did some magic in there & caused some mucus & pink now so fingers crossed never know! No c-section unless absolute need or if I really wanted!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- Wow you have only been married 3 years :) you are practically newlyweds! I'm in the same boat as Emma, coming up on 6 years in November (yes and DS is 9, the math just doesn't quite work out ;) of course I don't have to hide anything from him, he knows that we weren't married when he was born, he is in all of our wedding pic, LOL)


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Bottom line we're scheduled for an induction next wen (start tues night with gel) so far cervix soft & maybe half-1cm open but still high & not effaced...did some magic in there & caused some mucus & pink now so fingers crossed never know! No c-section unless absolute need or if I really wanted!

Yay for an induction date, maybe Melina will surprise you and decide to make an appearance this weekend instead :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay lisette omg ur girl is guna b here so soon holy crap!!!!

Ive been married 2.5 years it feels like 10 lol weve been together 8


----------



## keepthefaithx

I think im def feeling flutters now at might wen i lay in the dark n concetrate i feel gentle poking... So cool


----------



## babydust818

omg Lisa.. i read that as you're going to go lay down on concrete. I was like WHAT? LOL! 

Awhhhh Lisette that is awesome you finally got a date scheduled. I hope she comes before then though!

Emma Happy Anniversary!!! 6 years is awesome!!

AFM i thought i O'd CD16 but i just did an OPK and it's darker than it was earlier this month. Def thinking i'm O'ing now. GRR! I haven't BD in 3 days. Sure hope i don't miss it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg rach lolol xo


----------



## jessy1101

Rach u get all up in Andrew's business and ride em cowgirl teeheeheee

Leese yuppp that definetly sounds like lil Nicky for sure :)

Lisette good news on the not really going for a c-section. And only 1 week to go before ur sure sure to have Melina in your arms!! How will u be able to fonction for another week without thinking bout it????????

We've been married 2 years and together for almost 9 and a half. But we met at 16 so i kinda think getting married at say 18 would of been wayyyy to early for me.

Happy hump day! Today is actualy now known as Charlie's extreme belly samba day since i had pudding this morning and it seems to have been like baby crack cuz she is all over the freakin place LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I took a video of little guy doing that in my belly a couple weeks ago. It is super funny, it cracks DS up when he watches it. I tried to e-mail it to DH and my damn phone says it doesn't have enough space or something... piece of crap!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i am still so sick girls omggggggggggggg!!! i went to babies r us today and had to drop my shit & run to the bathroom and throw up like ahhhh when will it end! lolol


----------



## keepthefaithx

nicky loves to make mommy sick jeez lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :)

Happy hump day! How's everyone doing? I feel soo behind! 

Emm happy anniversary sweetie xxx

Leese sorry to hear ur still sicky all the time :( that lil man wants to keep ur attention 100% eh! No time for shopping! Lol will u have a baby shower? Do u know when? Sooo much fun registering! Did u pick ur bedding & colors yet?

Jess ur making us sweat here...we wanna see Charlie's pretty room!!! Hilarious she's doing the samba since pudding this morning :)

Stace how have the contractions been? Hope lil man behaving for mommy! R u off work now?

Rach get busy babe ;)

Thanks for all the good wishes my way, feeling pretty wrecked after my appt yesterday...Melina too...I think the dr rattled her being so rough! Poor lil thing :( Super rough night but atleast I was able to sleep in past noon & my momma just went to Walmart for me & will bring Mcdonalds on the way back :happydance: So new bets are Sept 3rd she comes on her own from H & weekend from the rest of my family...me still praying for August...come on baby!!!


----------



## jkb11

Lisette! Almost there Hunni! My guess is tomorrow:) best wishes !!! Lisa- sorry your still so sick. It will all be worth it! 
Emma- happy anniversary! I love celebrating them. 
Rach- this time we will understand if your not on here for a few days! It's go time;) lol. Good luck! 
So we found a home we loved and basically offered full price and got rejected. There was 3 other offers with ours they rejected ours because it was contingent on us closing on our current home. So the search continues....:) love house shopping! Lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw sorry you didn't get the house Kim :nope:

Sounds like lil Melina is nice and comfy in there Lisette! Got any last min pics for us?

Well i think it's safe to say that community nursing is not for me! OMG you should have seen the state of this man's house today....he has 8, yes 8 husky dogs + pups living in the house, so you can imagine the smell. And it was the filthiest house i have ever seen, i can't even tell you, the carpet looked like it was made of dog hairs :dohh: And i was supposed to make a sterile environment to dress this manky wound on his foot.....ugh, it was waaaaay beyond gross!


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim, em how are your cycles going girls? give us the scoop?!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im about 6dpo. Nothing to report...


----------



## jkb11

I'm cd 4 and have taken 2 doses of femara... 3 left. :) almost time to start dancing:) 

Em - when will you test??


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG Emma that is gross! I can't imagine living with 6 dogs like that. We have one lab and I can't keep the dog hair off of everything! I have no idea what I am going to do when little guy is here :)

Kim- so sorry they rejected the offer, but I am sure you will find another great house! 

Lisette- Nope not off work yet. In fact I am contemplating going in tomorrow (I have been working from home the past couple weeks) because there is a meeting that I really need to go to. They said I could just call in for it, but I would be able to get things done in about half the time if I just show up in person. I don't officially stop work until Sept 20th, but little guy might be here by then! I will be 38 weeks exaclty at that point, LOL. The good news is the contractions are still pretty random, like normal BH now. One more week and I can stop taking this medicine!

Oh and I picked DS up from school today and he broke his glasses at recess! So I had to make a trip out to order him a new pair this evening. We just got him new glasses for the school year, so they lasted less than 2 weeks! Luckily these will have a 1 year protection plan with them ;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Just for you Em..last ones :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww lisette u look great!! How r u feeling


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess r u getting contractions yet like the braxton hicks ones when do i even start getting them around?

Guys did ur docs tell u how much weight to gain? My friends dr told her to gain like 15lbs shes not over weight or anything actually thought that was kind of low no? Shes not over weight shes small...


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Jess r u getting contractions yet like the braxton hicks ones when do i even start getting them around?
> 
> Guys did ur docs tell u how much weight to gain? My friends dr told her to gain like 15lbs shes not over weight or anything actually thought that was kind of low no? Shes not over weight shes small...

My Dr. told me to gain between 25-35 lbs and I was average weight when I got pregnant. I am right around the 35lb mark now, so I will go a little over (I gained 40lbs with DS, so I will probably be right around the same with this one). They don't want you to gain a huge amount of weight, because it can make the delivery harder and put you at risk for having a larger baby, but mostly I think it is just harder to lose the weight if you gain more. 15 lbs sounds too low to me, too. I had gained that by like 20 weeks!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and as for the BH contractions, most women don't feel them until the third trimester, especially with a first baby. I think I felt some around 34 weeks with DS, but I don't remember exactly. I never really felt them a whole lot, I guess because I didn't really know what I should be expecting. I was having contractions when they induced me with DS and I didn't even know it :) I felt them around week 16 or 18 this time around, but I think I just had more with this pregnancy (hence the trips to Labor and Delivery at 33 weeks :))


----------



## lauren10

Hiiii girls! Lisette you look ready girl!! hopefully very soon!! 

Kim have fun with the dancing!! i'm feeling good about it!

I concur with Stacie, 25-35 is what they tell you to gain unless you started under or overweight. I got BH's with both babies at 16 weeks. They say some people can't feel them that soon though...and maybe I could b/c of my fibroid. 

Ryan is starting to smile at us, love it! :) 

Everyone have a great day! xoox


----------



## keepthefaithx

Bc ive been so sick i am actually a couple pounds less then wat i started.. cant wait til i wanna eat and start gainin!

Yea i heard 25 to 35 is normal too

Aw lauren so cute little ryan smilinggggg

Stace how u feeling?


----------



## Twinkie210

I am feeling good! I am actually at work for the next couple hours :) Then Dr. appt this afternoon and an ultrasound! I really hope they give me pictures with this one!


----------



## lauren10

you should demand them Stacie!! why wouldn't they? cheapskates. good luck!


----------



## jessy1101

Hello all my Pupo's!! Sup? Thank fuck it's friday tomorrow i'm sooo pooped out.

Leese the norm is 25-35. So far i've gained 12 pounds and it's pretty much just gone to my bump and boobies. Which is freakin sweetttt LOL. As for BH i only really felt them once around 18 weeks and i had maybe 4 then they stopped. Havent felt anything since. My daughter has now upgraded to ninja warrior master since she has developped the habbit of kicking both sides of my tummy at the same time. Dayummmmm that is uncomfy lol.

Kim bring on the bowchica wow wow chica!!! Sorry they didnt accept ur offer but i think everything happens for a reason and u will find an even better house!

Emma ewwwwwwww 6 dogs..that is doggy poop and smell overload. I have 2 and it is freakin plenty.

Lisette u look tots fab hunny bunny!

Lauren love that lil Ryan is starting to give u the big smiles :)

Liz where u at girl? How is baby Cam doing?

Rach u out there sweet pea?? We're thinkin of ya!!

Sooooo another prenatal class tonight and it's the birth video one. How lucky am i to go and look at tons of women's cooches for free!! Ooooo yay me. Also as a lil FYI tidbit i looked down this morning and can officialy no longer see my vagina in any position. FML i've been puttin off shaving for a week now and can no longer fucking reach 'sigh' looks like my DH will have to lend a helping sculpting hand huh?


----------



## Krippy

Lisette...Your bump looks amazing and so do you! You must be getting so excited!

So cute that Ryan is starting to smile. I am so glad to hear that you are doing well. Love the pics of the new house btw...I haven't commented on anything for so long.

Emma...Don't get me wrong, I love dogs but that is insane having that many dogs in the house. So gross!

Sorry they rejected your offer Kim...Congrats on selling your house. I am sure that you will find something perfect for you and your little fam.

Congrats on Team Blue Leese...Cute name! I love you little bump pic too! I didn't feel BH with the first but had NSTs that showed I was having them, I think everyone is different.

I hope they get pics this time Stace, I want to see your little man! I heard 25-35 pounds too but I have only gained 10 so far so I am waiting for the weight explosion.

I had an appt on Monday, everything looks good but of course I have a low-lying, posterior placents. Hoping that is shifts or moves by my next ultrasound in October. If it hasn't moved I am definitely having a c-section but earlier at 35-36 weeks...Eeeekkk! I only have 12-14 weeks left. Where did the time go?


----------



## Krippy

Have fun with the birth videos Jess. I didn't find them gross or scary last time when I was pregnant with RJ...I bawled my eyes out bc I find the whole experience so emotional and special but that is just me. I am one big softy! lol Love all the pics from the shower you had...You have a lot of amazing people in your life! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- Awww it is so cool that Ryan is starting to smile! You need to stalk her with a camera and catch one, so we can see a pic :) I think they will give me a pic or two. The last ultrasound I had was at the hospital and I didn't even get to see him, but the tech was checking to make sure he was alright, so I guess they don't let you see incase something is wrong.

Lisette- I love the pics! 

Kris- I hope your placenta moves up for you, but a C section at 36 weeks wouldn't be too bad...

Rach- I hope you are getting your freak on right now!

Jessy- I didn't think the videos we saw were too bad, I don't even really remember them so they definately didn't tramatize me :)


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> Have fun with the birth videos Jess. I didn't find them gross or scary last time when I was pregnant with RJ...I bawled my eyes out bc I find the whole experience so emotional and special but that is just me. I am one big softy! lol Love all the pics from the shower you had...You have a lot of amazing people in your life! :)

Thx hunny! I do have a lot of wonderfull people in my life. I'm a very hugeeee social butterfly so love meeting and talking with everyone. Althought i'm sure everyone on here has noticed that i am a very talkative person huh?


----------



## Krippy

I know...having the bubs early would be awesome, I just really wanted to try vaginal birth bc if I have a c-section now I will always have a c-section. I guess we will see in October...either way I am soooo excited to meet this baby! :) Been having a lot of girl feelings lately but who knows!?


----------



## themarshas

Hi all! I've been keeping up to date. Sorry I haven't been writing! It's hard with a little one attached haha. Cam is amazing! I head back to work on tues and its very bittersweet. I'm happy about getting back to work but the thought of leaving him with someone else & them getting to see him all day instead of me just is Soooo depressing. It'll be ok... On a positive note our daycare was able to get him in early so no more need to piece daycare together for 8 weeks! I know he will love daycare 
because he loves having lots going on around him. He's growing like a weed! About 12 lbs and 23 inches! We had our birth photographed as part of a learning presentation for the nurses & recieved the photos last night. They are both amazing & gross haha. So jessy after seeing those the videos are pale in comparison


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girls...still here :) lol - thanks for the bump love...feel HUGE & oh soo swollen now but know it'll soon be over & all worth it!!!

Howeveryone doing today? I'm still a little groggy so let's see how much of what I just read I can actually remember?! Lol

Kris sweetie what happenned with ur friend and daycare situation? Prayers for ur placenta to co-operate for sure hun!

Kim sorry to hear about the house offer fall through but totally believe you'll find something even more perfect :) send us links if u can!?

Emma can't wait for testing time for u hunni xxx

Lauren ur lil Ryan & her smiles are just precious :cloud9:

Liz we miss ya! Can't believe its back to work for ya already!

Leese soo awesome ur feeling the baby already :cloud9:

Jess ur Charlie is gonna be something else girlie! Stop stalling on pics :p

Stace we need some new bump ones from u too hun! Hope the u/s is great & u get lil man pics too :)

I can't believe I'm soo close now u guys! Do u guys believe in full moon theories? If so lil Melina could be coming Friday AND be on a special "blue moon" day! Check is out: https://moonphases.info/august-2012.html


----------



## jessy1101

Well i just checked the moon calendar Lisette and if that theory is actualy true then the full moon for me would be oct 29th! Hmmm..that actualy would b pretty nice to have Charlie then..i'd be out just in time for my bday on nov 1st!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Very cool Jess :) A friend just told me u need to pass 9 full moons during ur entire pg so I gotta go count now! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

NewbieLisette said:


> Very cool Jess :) A friend just told me u need to pass 9 full moons during ur entire pg so I gotta go count now! Lol

The october 29th full moon will be my 9th one! Does that count??????


----------



## NewbieLisette

Im having the same dilema here...my LMP was Nov.23 and the Dec full moon was the 10th soooo...eerrrr was I already pg and that #1? If so I've done my 9 if not Friday the 31st is my 9th! Aarrgggg! Lol

More importantly let me share what I'm about to bake... Nutella chewy soft cookies :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

wow you guys havent had af in a LONGGG time lol

my last 1 was may 5 :)


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette ok seriously drooool. I want homebaked cookies too...

Leese my last AF was feb 1st. I still have a huge costco tampon box in the bathroom LOL.


----------



## Twinkie210

Update from my Dr. appt... little guy is still breech and apparently isn't so little. They estimated his weight at 7lb 4oz @ 35weeks! They gain abou half a pound a week, so if I go to my due date he could weigh 10lbs! Here is a pic :) But the good news is I am still not dilated, so my Dr. doesn't think I will deliver before 37 weeks :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG u guys I lost my mucus plug about 2hrs ago :happydance: hope its the start of good things!!! Come ON Melina :) As for the cookies seriously drooool worthy! Pls go home & make these asap! Super easy too https://www.lovintheoven.com/2011/12/day-6-chewy-nutella-cookies.html?m=1

Stace what a lil chunker :O he's beautiful though, love the new pic :cloud9: will u be induced early?

Leese that's funny I have totally forgotten about AF its been that long! Lol


----------



## lauren10

Lisette!! Did you lose the whole plug? Was it blood streaked? If so I think it's usually within 24 hours!! Yippee!

Stacie that's great news!


----------



## Twinkie210

Whether or not I will be induced early will all depend on what little guy decides to do. If he doesn't flip I have to decide if I want the Dr. to try to turn him or if I want to do an elective c-section. I really don't know what I would chose. I don't want a C-section unless it is necessary, but the thought of the Dr. turning him makes me cringe! Plus I am afraid that the Dr. will turn him I will go through labor and then find out he won't progress enough and end up with a C-section.

If he turns on his own, I think that my Dr. will induce me sometime between 38-39 weeks, he said before that if they think the baby is getting too big he would induce me early.


----------



## Krippy

OMG Lisette...Can't wait to see your next post about contractions starting. And yes my friend screwed me over and I am out of a job for October and November. But I am going to think of is positively and take that time for myself and baby and really relax. I might be feeling stressed in a month when it gets closer to the time that we lost RJ.

Beautiful pics Stace...What a cute, little chubber! I can't wait to see him! :) Awesome news that you are keeping him in there though! 

Hope you all had a great day! Friday tomorrow and long weekend! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lauren not sure if it was all or not but looked about the quantity of one egg white so I think so! No blood streak but I had that on tues afternoon after the dr so maybe this was the end of it? Either way just praying now! Took a pic of the full moon to hopefully show Melina one day :) gonna try to get a few hours sleep now right after H & finish our letter to the baby in her baby book!

Kris sweetie sorry to hear bout ur friend but good on u for seeing how it might be just what u need in the end...its a very special time as is pg & for u even more so...take it all in stride sweetie :hugs:

Stace I know how u feel...may end up down the c-section route anyways...prayers ur lil guy turns & its not a concern!

Hope everyone has a great night & I promise to post it anything exciting...phone is all charged up :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- I hope your contractions start soon! Is there a such thing as contraction dust? LOL If so, I am sending it your way! I don't need it for a couple more weeks!

Kris- That is super stinky what your friend did to yo, but now you can focus on you and your baby, especially in September. Are you planning to do anything to remember RJ? A lot of my friends do a birthday party and balloon release for their Angel Babies.


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette whaaaaaaaaaaaaaa r u balls deep in contractions now???? NOW???? Hospital??? Deets!!!

Stace ur lil guy is a total cutie patooty! I get what ur saying bout not wanting the C-section for sure. But like u said what s the point if u go threw all these other process's to not have one and end up getting one anywais huh?

Kris i cant believe what a bitch ur friend is being! Sorry but stuff like that pisses me off. Good for u keeping ur head high and staying positive. U dont need that dumbass in ur life hunny!

Happy friday to all! I swear it's about goddamn time it finaly got here. I'm pooped and do not feel like being at work today. Especialy since it's discusting outside all dark and rainy ickkk. Good news is that i'm eating Timbits from tim hortins to cheer myself up..that's always nice mmhhmm sugar.


----------



## Krippy

Happy Long Weekend PUPOs! Thank goodness it is here...what a long week it has been! Anybody have any big plans besides having babies, stopping contractions, and sleeping?! lol

Now that I have had time to think about it I am actually looking forward to the 2 months off for myself. I can go to gym whenever I want, I can take the dogs for a hike whenever I want, I will have lots of Dr. appts that I won't have to worry about taking a 1 year old on. Obviously a blessing in disguise...I just feel guilty bc I am contributing anything for those months and a few afterwards. My hubby has been so sweet about it and just says, Babe, you need to get your rest and relax. Take some time for yourself. Gosh I def chose the right one, sure do love him!

RJs bday is coming up in September, I think that DH and I are just going to go for supper and have a special night for us. It is actually kind of nice that we get to celebrate it before the craziness of the new baby is here. I plan to maybe make a cake that we can put a candle on and say a prayer for him. I think the lead up to the date is going to be harder than the actual day but I guess we will see! :)

Have a fab last day of work before the long weekend everyone! Hope the sun shines wherever you are...Hope Miss. Melina gets here this weekend!


----------



## jessy1101

Crap Lisette i went on the cooking site u posted and now i want to spend my day tomorrow cooking a bunch of recipes i found. Oooohhhh is this sorta like nesting??? LOLOL


----------



## lauren10

Good outlook Kristin about the job for sure!! It will all work out and a good excuse for you to just relax! I'll be thinking about you and RJ. 

Monday is a year since my miscarriage started. We're going to PEI this weekend so it will be nice and relaxing, and I'll hopefully have lots of time to think about the little angel! 

Let's go Lisette baby!!! any action?

everyone have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls

hope everyone is having a good day!

i wanted to know if any of you when you can give me some pointers or help as in what to register for baby..lol i really have no damn clue and i know alot of you girls have done it. i dont know like whats really neccesarry whats a waste you know? how much i should buy of this and that lol

love ya girls !!!

whats everyones weekend??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning my loves,

Still just me :( Had hope last night...lots of weird twinges & pangs...more pressure & looked & felt lower but apparantly Miss Melina went right to bed with me & 12hours later here we are! Lol guess she's the boss already hun? Thanks for the contractions dust & love u guys, feel like I really need it...a little nervous now!

Jess sorry to make u druel so much babe but do tell what else did u find there? Those cookies are heavenly for sure :cloud9:

Kris ur H sure sounds like a keeper hun :) Enjoy ur time, u deserve it doll! What r ur long weekend plans?

Lauren thinking of u & ur angel sweetie, hope its a good weekend trip with the family :)

How's everyone else doing on this ikky rainy Friday? I'm totally staying under the covers in my AC here! Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- You should listen to that hubby of yours, he sounds like a keeper! :)

Lauren- Your night out sounds fun! I'll say a little prayer for your angel!

Lisette- Seriously and news?

Lisa- When I went to babies r us to register they gave me a pamplet that suggested what I should register for. It all really depends on what is important to you, how big your house is. For instance, we don't have a baby monitor this time around, but I dont' think we will need one because we have a fairly small house. We also borrowed a bassinett because really, little guy will probably only use it for a couple months. 

Carpet is being installed today!!! Then some major cleaning and prepping the house for our little guy :)


----------



## jessy1101

Leese basicly our plan was to put every single that would be needed and then whatever was missing me went and got. Which was absolutly nuttin since we got everything LOL. As for ur must haves checklist here's what i think:

-Diaper genie (if your going the standard diaper route..which i most definetly am cuz i'm sorry but having to constantly wash clothes diapers?? 'shudders')
-Johnson nightime bathtime shampoo, creme etc kit
-Stroller and car seat ( i strongly recommend something similar to what we got cuz it is freakin amazing! 3 wheel like bike wheel one
-Baby toys of your choice
-Highchair
-Baby bumbo 
-Playpen
-Nursery sheet set
-Crib
-Change table
-Change table pad and washable covers
-Exersaucer play station
-Baby blankets
-Bouncy chair
-Set that incluede's baby thermometre, hairbrush, tooth brush, nail file and clippers etc
-Pacifiers for different baby age
-Bibs
-Burp pads
-Sounds monitors (i recommend the Angelcare ones with the sensory pad)
-Sophie the giraffe teething set (it is the freakin best of it's kind)
-Sleep sheep sleeper (i started puttin ours on my tummy and Charlie already goes crazy for it)
-Baby powder, Sudocreme diaper rash, baby oil etc
-Baby play mat
-diapers
-diaper wipes

Hmmm...off the top of my head those are pretty much the main things i can come up with..althought there are a ton more LOL


----------



## Krippy

Good ideas Jess...You are soooo organized! I just went to Toysrus and went crazy with the gun lol! It was sooo much fun...enjoy it Leese! :)

No weekend plans for me...just supper Saturday night for my mom's bday and that is it. Lots of sleep and maybe some cleaning if I get around to it!


----------



## jessy1101

Krippy said:


> Good ideas Jess...You are soooo organized! I just went to Toysrus and went crazy with the gun lol! It was sooo much fun...enjoy it Leese! :)
> 
> No weekend plans for me...just supper Saturday night for my mom's bday and that is it. Lots of sleep and maybe some cleaning if I get around to it!

Thankfully i'm not one of those OCD organizing people. I just looked into what we would need and then when we we're at Babies r us we made damn sure to do aisle by aisle to not forget anything. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lauren10

Lisa I have a list too that I sent Lisette...let me know if you want it and I can email it to you!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! Great list for Lisa:) my suggestion is to save gift reciepts because I know we had people who didn't use the registry and we ended up with duplicates but they were great about exchanging for what we needed. 
Lisette!!! So. Funny lil Melina is already the boss;) sending hugs your way! Can't wait for your pics of her. 
Emma- is it testing time yet???:) keep us posted. 
Going to look for a new home between working this weekend! Wish us luck. 35 days and we will be homeless if we don't find something lol.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Lisette i was hoping Melina would be here!

Kim i'm not due af for another week yet, haven't got any tests either :nope: I don't know whether to get any 2moro coz i know i will be tempted to use them and it's way early. I have no willpower haha! Haven't got any symptoms tho so feeling out for this month...


----------



## keepthefaithx

thank you so much guys!!

i started adding some stuff if you have time ck it out let me know what you think lol

babies r us. lisa musacchia

lisette how are you hunni!??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woohoo Lisa!! 16 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

And Kris 25 weeks!!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Em! I can't believe how fast it has gone. This bubs will be here in 3 months...c-section booked for December 5th! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> Thanks Em! I can't believe how fast it has gone. This bubs will be here in 3 months...c-section booked for December 5th! :happydance:

Oooo a day earlier and your baby can share my birthday :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Kris you've got ur date :happydance: and its a great one! I have 3 close people in my life with that bday :)

Lisa hunni take Lauren's list its awesome & with Jessy's you'll be sure to have all your bases covered :) I did mine online cuz I was just exhausted but going in with the gun is sooo fun :)

Kim hunni loads of positive house hunting vibes ur way xxx

Emm stay positive hunni...what do u have planned to stay busy this weekend?

Stace how's the carpet instal going? Can't we to see some pics soon!

AFM as u can see I'm still here...playing around with baby journalling & about to make some pizza dough with my momma :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren can u please email it!! [email protected] dont laugh i was like 14 lmao xoxo


----------



## Krippy

Twinkie210 said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Em! I can't believe how fast it has gone. This bubs will be here in 3 months...c-section booked for December 5th! :happydance:
> 
> Oooo a day earlier and your baby can share my birthday :)Click to expand...

Who knows it might bc if the baby is a regular size and my placenta moves up they are going to let me deliver vaginally! 

The 5th is a great number and day for us too Lis...my mom has a rule about numbers and birthdays for people joining the family (married in or born in) so the 5th is one of those numbers! :)


----------



## lauren10

Yes I will send it to you Lisa! Its on my laptop I think so I have to dig it up. If lisette still has it and finds it first she can forward it :)

Have fun house shopping Kim! Buying is the easy part, right?!


----------



## Twinkie210

Carpet is installed, we have a long weekend ahead of us getting everything put back where it belongs, but I hope to have little guys room all done this weekend, then I can share pics :) I just need to find some motivation to get some stuff done!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aw stace thats great cant wait to see!!

Kim how u feelin hunni

Kris so awsum u have a date!!!! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Saturday girlies :wave:

Still her with my stubborn lil baby snug & comfy! So much for the full moon theories ;)

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## jkb11

Whaaaa.... Lisette I feel for ya girlie! You have to be past ready! I thought for sure you were delivering this am!!! Any changes?


----------



## NewbieLisette

jkb11 said:


> Whaaaa.... Lisette I feel for ya girlie! You have to be past ready! I thought for sure you were delivering this am!!! Any changes?

Thanks girlie :hugs: I have my moments of total meltdown when my body just feels like its shutting down, achy & irritable all over but then is passes & I'm more human...realizing this is the last of "me time" for a long while so I'm watching my shows or reading & snacking to my heart desires :) How r u doing hunni? Any new good house prospects to visit this weekend?


----------



## lauren10

I'm checking in from PEI! Hang in there Lisette!

Hi everyone !


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heyy girls lisette melina needs to find her new home now!! Lol

I felt a kinda strong kick this morning i jumped biggest one yet so cool!

How r u girls doin any plans today!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Such and awesome feeling hun Leese :cloud9: enjoy and make sure to write in your journal if you are doing that! I had to try and remember a bunch of stuff at the end now! Still here incase you haden't noticed :coffee: Just bought an app for tracking feedings ect on the blackberry....Baby Cog...seemed like the best one...anyone heard of it?

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend and eventually I will post with exciting news....we hope :haha:


----------



## themarshas

Looking forward to hearing some good new lisette!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww, Lisette, hang in there! Melina will be here soon!

Lisa- yay for feeling little guy's kicks!

OK, as promised here are some pics from little guy's room!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey guys hope everyone had a great weekend? It s a holiday here so we re all off today. I think i was on the go way too much cuz spent all last night in false contractions. Finaly alot better since 10 ish but still really sensitive and starts back up when i pee. When should i go to the dr? Before they stopped they were pretty much every 2 mins for almost 3 hours not pleasant at all...

Lisette hope ur doin good hunny!

Stace the nursery looks fantastic! Love it :)

Leese you ll see the kicks will just keep comimg lol.

Hi to everyone else!!


----------



## lauren10

The room came out awesome Stacie!! 

Jessy do you drink lots of water? Pretty much everything made me have BH's, lol, but 3 hours...you probably should get checked if they're that close for over an hour. 

Lisette any progress? 

Rach, Emma and Kim what's the latest? 

Lisa congrats on getting hard kicks!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Is Melina here yet?!!!

Def ask yr doc jessy?

Done a couple of hpts over wkend & stark white so allowed myself a few drinks on a hen do yesterday!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls! Yea im layin down now n my belly is bubbling i love it!!

Stace i loveeeee his room looks great ur awsum at decorating!

Jesss sup girl miss u xo

Em hi hunni how r u doing???!


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> Hey guys hope everyone had a great weekend? It s a holiday here so we re all off today. I think i was on the go way too much cuz spent all last night in false contractions. Finaly alot better since 10 ish but still really sensitive and starts back up when i pee. When should i go to the dr? Before they stopped they were pretty much every 2 mins for almost 3 hours not pleasant at all...
> 
> Lisette hope ur doin good hunny!
> 
> Stace the nursery looks fantastic! Love it :)
> 
> Leese you ll see the kicks will just keep comimg lol.
> 
> Hi to everyone else!!

Holy crap jess just saw this... R u ok???!! Let us kno wat goes on


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning ladies...wish I had an exciting update but nope just a nights worth of nasty hb & diharea every hour on the hour plus crazy nightmares & super sore & achy! I think sheay down now & trying hard cuz I feel a lot of thumping & throbbing a lot lower than usual but not pain or contractions per se :( Fingers crossed ladies...not looking forward to the induction process start tmmr night!

Jessy baby u ok now? Did u call the dr?

Emm how many dpo r u? Good u sneaked in some last drinking girlie, I'm drueling here!

Leese how's the tummy? Man I was on the verge of puking & chocking all night...dont know how u do it everyday :(

Stace super cute room for the lil man :happydance: how's DS reacting to it all?

Lauren hunni how was PEI? Did u have a moment to pray for ur angel?xx

Rach did u get busy girl?

Kim any house progress?

Kris :wave:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oo Lisette i think a lot of women have diahorrea before going into labour....


----------



## lauren10

Oh lisette that could be good!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette holy crap ur guna meet ur girl very soon!! So excitinf cant wait for u hunni

Im always sick i guess it a little better but im constantly nauseous wat can i do i guess my baby is doing great so i gotta suck it up as much as i wanna cry lol


----------



## jessy1101

Ive only had a few contractions here and there during the day and pretty spaced out. Charlie is all ova the place so thats good. I stopped worrying since they settled down. Follow up dr app wednesday morning so i ll talk to him bout it.

Lisette ahhh that could b a good sign hunny. But one way or another ur getting provoked wednesday right? So u have 1 more day to go no mather what!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy, my Dr. gave me a rule of thumb that i should go get checked out if I had 8-10 contractions in an hr that didn't stop after resting and drinking water. After two visits to Labor and delivery with contractions every 5 minutes, he revised my instrucitons to include contractions getting stronger :) apparently some women just have more contractions. Even a whole bag of IV fluids didn't help mine. But if they come back and are frequent again I would at least call your dr and find out what they advise, there is no way of knowing if the contractions are causing changes in your cervix until you are checked.

Lisette, I hope labor decides to start on its own tonight or tomorrow, but induction isn't that bad. I was induced with DS and other than the contractions getting stronger faster because of the medicine, I imagine labor itself was pretty similar to natural labor (Oh I had to be continuously monitored, I don't know if that is done during all labors or not).


----------



## lauren10

I was also induced and remember my labor was only 3 hours!! :) could happen to you! I wasn't induced with Ellie and I agree with stace that it didn't hurt more, it just hurt sooner. Nothing an epidural can't fix! What's the induction plan? 

Maybe though you can ask to be induced in the morning, even if it's the next morning. A nurse gave me that tip because if you're induced at night you're guaranteed no sleep no matter how long it takes.


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- that's great news I had diarrhea and later that day my water broke! Of course I still had to be induced- even with a broke water and regular but light contractions. Hopefully you're labor won't be 24 hours though (although only a few hours were painful).

Which of you preggos are going natural??? Anyone?

Stace- loooveee the nursery it's very picture perfect. Ours now looks like a kid lives in it haha. We've got buckets of toys- people keep giving us every age range of toys. and we bought him the play mat with the piano which he likes but is still confused by at this point. 

Anyone have suggestions on how to get Cam out of his evening funk? Every (almost) evening he hates life from 5:30-7:30 unless he's sleeping- thankfully he currently is. The other issue is that he's not hungry but want to only suck on me or DH's pinky during this time and he won't take his pacifier--- but takes it fine the rest of the day... ohhhyvey. Kids.  


Back to work tomorrow... sad face....It'll be good for both him and I though and I know that he's going to a great place.


----------



## themarshas

Ohh.. and my weekend hasn't been very exciting. We went to dinner & golfing on Wednesday and I woke up Thursday feeling off, by midday I felt like death. Friday I had my 6 week check up and still felt like death so they took my temp which was a 103 (f) degrees so they did blood work and a urine sample to rule out postpartum issues. Got the results today and I have a severe uti, I had food poisoning- some kind of bacteria in my urine, severe dehydration, and clearly had the flu. Awesome... I never get sick but when I do I do it well haha


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks for the kind words & encouragement ladies...getting really long now! Plan for induction should start with being admitted tmmr night & getting cervadil (gel to efface/open me up) then 12hrs later if it worked well they start with pitocin to get contractions going so by wend at some point ill be in labor...then who knows how long I can go till they discuss c-section again?! Trying to stay positive it'll happen smooth & the way its supposed to...can't control any of it so I just wait...gonna try taking a walk now!

Jess glad to hear a bit better sweetie :hugs:

Liz that's terrible :( feel better soon!


----------



## lauren10

Yay lisette, can't wait!! Still think you should ask for a morning induction. Doctors are so selfish!! Still, so exciting honey!!

Liz sounds like witching hour! Ugh. You're lucky it's early in the night. DD1 did it from 9pm to 1 am for a while. There is nothing you can do to stop it, they just get over it on their own.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh Liz my ds went thru that for a few weeks from bout 7-9pm - just when dh was getting home from work so for a few weeks that's all he saw of his son!!


----------



## Twinkie210

DS had a couple weeks where he had really fussy evenings. We ended up switching formulas and it helped (obviously not his problem is you are breastfeeding though). The only thing you can do is keep trying different soothing mechanisms until you find something that works or he grows out of it. You have probably already tried everything under the sun, but some suggestions Swinging, swaddling (if he likes to be swaddled), bouncy seat, carseat on the dryer next to a humming fan etc, car ride, rocking, holding in a different position (DS liked to be held either across my lap or in my arms belly down, like you are burping him when he got really fussy, I think he liked the pressure on his belly). I am sure there are about 100 other things to try too :) and unfortunately sometimes there is nothing you can do!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well back at work today :( This is the first time I have went to work for a full day in over 2 weeks! I am going to be completely exhausted! The girls at work planned a baby shower for me today, then after work I have a funeral to go to :( I will probably be crawling in be and pass out by 9 tonight!


----------



## jessy1101

Liz ouchhh i definetly know what a goddamn horrible UTI feels like. Thank god it didnt reach ur kidneys tho extremely painfull process and it takes a while for the antibiotics to kick in cuz by then it's pretty severe. I'm sending u tons of positive vibes chica!!

Lisette ok so basicly ur only gonna b provoked in the morning then for sure like u said right?? I had no clue they started off with a gel to get u to open up! Guess i'll be discussing everything with my dr at my next appointment what will be the what if i have to be provoked and etc.

Stace dayummm girl ur gonna b pretty pooped tonight huh? At least a work baby shower equals chocolaty food delight right??? They damn well better bring chocolat for snack food....

I'm so glad it's only a 4 day week this week. And i only have 26 days of work left eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette omg!!! so soon, i hope (and know) everything will be great sweeti cant wait to see beautiful melina! <3

jess how are you doing sweeti !!

how is everyone!!!

my visit went sooooooooo great i saw nicky & he is perfect, i will show you guys my fave pics, ill post soon! xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

my sweet little boy :)
 



Attached Files:







love.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 6









love1.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jessy1101

Leese ooooo he seems to be pretty 'equiped' man part wise teeheeheee. I'm doing good! On and off small contractions which have to be BH and i feel sooo full tummy wise it's uncomfy. Oh well it was to be expected i guess huh?

In other news we've all of a sudden become a sex crazed married couple and seem to be getting it on..well alot LOL. Weirdest thing is that the first few thrusts feel weird cuz i feel extremely tighter??!! Is that normal? Could be due to the full feeling i have now...althought if pregnancy causes ur lady bits to tighten then awsomeeeee LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

leos like yup thats def my son.. it does look big tho no? lol i was hysterical im like shit my son is packin..LMAO


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Jess I love u my sex crazed chica ;)

Leese gorgeous pics of ur lil boy :cloud9:

AFM I just talked to birthing center & its not a gurantee I go in tonight!!! There's a whole list & priority bla bla ... Some girls that were due the 26+27th...ill know around 8pm...still good hope but no its not 100% & all dr's do that & don't explain right to their patients!!! sssoooooo impressive eh :( bllleeeekkkkkk sooo annoyed! H is off for nothing this means too! Pls pray lil monkey comes on her own! About to go shopping to move around a bit & see if that helps!


----------



## jessy1101

So wait then when would they take u????????? In another freakin week????????????


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I love that your little guy isn't shy, it is a great potty shot. At our ultrasound last week the tech took another peek to make sure he is still a boy, LOL. We could see a scrotum, but his little thing was hiding behind his leg, LOL. But atleast we know we won't have a delivery room surprise :)

Jessy- sex can cause contractions too :) so just be aware while you are going at it like rabbits that you might be causing some more discomfort! And your lady parts swell during pregnancy and become engorged with the extra blood flow, so yup completely normal that you feel "tighter". I loved pregnancy sex with DS and the minute I can convince DH to start having sex again (he wants to wait until after my next dr appt, for fear of starting something while little guy is still breech) you know we will be going at it :) I don't have too many more days to enjoy it before I am sleep deprived and feeling "non human" for several months!


----------



## jessy1101

Agreed Stace! Everytime we have sex thought the contractions pretty much only start a good while hours later. Like say 12 hours later. So i dunno if it's what 's contributing for them or not..

Mehhh yummy sex is still yummy sex and kinda worth the discomfort huh?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i could care less for sex right now...lol

i just wanna sleep...lmao

honestly my son is like always w the legs spread every sono...lolol too funny!


----------



## themarshas

I want to state that going back to work and leaving your little one sucks... can't wait to see him in less than an hour!


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> I want to state that going back to work and leaving your little one sucks... can't wait to see him in less than an hour!

Awww, I am sure he will be ready to see you too! It really does suck, but unfortunately it is a necessary evil for a lot of us :(


----------



## lauren10

Lisette hope they don't make you wait too long!! 

Nice picture Lisa!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fab pics Leese! No denying that's a lil guy in there!

Jess enjoy all the nookie now coz trust me, you won't be wanting any for a good while after Charlie comes hehe!!

Afm, was expecting spotting today as af due Friday and nothing yet. Mite sneak a little test in the morn!


----------



## lauren10

Oh jessy the gel is a part of the induction process- for me it put me into labor straight away. :) glad you're enjoying all the sex, woo! DH and I are back at it and it doesn't hurt anymore thank God!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I cant imagine liz that sucks hows he doing??

Are u guys bottle or breast feeding? I think i may have asked in the past


----------



## Krippy

Awww Liz...that must be so hard! You must be thinking of Cam all day. I would say I think it gets easier but I don't think it ever does no matter how old they get. I love the pics on facebook btw...what a little cutie!

Hope that you get to go into day Lisette...How annoying that they keep you waiting and wondering. I hope that it starts all by itself for you...Come on Melina, help Momma out!

Hope the contractions don't come back Jess and you can rest the remaining of your pregnancy but I think the girls are right in saying enjoy the sexy time now! lol

Awesome pics Leese of Nicky...what a exhibitionist! 

Can't wait to sneak a peek at that test Em! FXd for you hun!

Glad you sexy time is back Lauren...We started really soon after RJ was born, 3 1\2 weeks, it didn't hurt it just felt really weird, for both us! hahahaha! I asked my DH is I felt looser, he was like, ummmmm, not sure what to say. I laughed and said I just pushed out a 10 pound baby I am expecting you to say yes! lol

Glad you are feeling better Stace...I can't believe that you are almost 36 weeks already. Where has the time gone? You will be having your son too...so many babies! I am so excited to see all of them!

AFM...My nausea is back and I am not feeling too well. I am thinking that I am eating to big of meals and it is making me feel sick so I am going to try and eat smaller meals more frequently and drink lots of water. I guess we will see if that helps, sure hope it does. Had my GTT today, FXd I pass. Hope you all had a great long weekend!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris lolol

I hope u feel better xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay em!! Wat dpo r u... How r u feeling different?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hye girlies :wave:

So here's the official update...no beds tonight to start me on the gel & admit me but they'll take me tmmr at 6am & see how open I am to decide gel first for 12hrs or straight induction start! Eeeekkkkk...few more hours in my own house & then ready or not the process begins miss Melina...watch her come on her own now! LMAO

Emm praying dust from stubborn Melina come ur way tmmr & we see a beautiful line for ya :)

Kris hunni feel better hugs ur way :hugs:

Lauren I'm virtually rubbing against u for ur luck! Gel & natual contractions would be the greatest of scenarios indeed :)

Love to u all tonight! Keep ya posted from the hospital tmmr :)


----------



## Krippy

Oooohhh Lisette! Tomorrow you will meet your daughter! I am so excited for you and your DH! Can't wait to see pics and I know that you will have an amazing birth! GL sweetie...try to get some sleep tonight. lol


----------



## jessy1101

Just wanted to post quick quick before getting up for work. Thinking of u bunches Lisette!! Hope ur in the hospital now and that it s all good! Good luck hunny and keep us posted :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo lisette, can't wait to see Melina aaaaaaahhhhh!!

Another bfn this morn :-( But tbh I would be worried if it was positive coz I have no symptoms whatsoever!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good luck lisette so happy for u!!! Xoxoxox cant wait to see melina!


----------



## lauren10

Heard from Lisette and she's in the hospital, she's still only 1cm dilated, but having mini contractions on her own, and getting the gel soon! she said she's not able to post here on her phone so hopefully she'll keep sending updates! The baby looks great :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning my loves :wave:

Officially at the hospital & strapped on the monitors! Got checked...still on 1cm so cervadil is on its way...good news is I'm having contractions on my own :) Not regular yet or super strong but still a very good sign they tell me so all the bits crossed girlies...monitor has to show more regular or frequent stuff to get the next internal check or else its in 12hrs!

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks lauren, just moved me to a recovery room so better reception but kinda sucky cuz we've been downgraded! Lol

Sorry for the bfn Emm :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg today could be Melina's birthdayyyyy!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Praying Em :) Gonna try & sleep a few hours till the strong contractions start up...come on baby!!!


----------



## lauren10

lol

rest up and good luck!! oxoxox

sorry i hadn't read that you got a bfn Emma...praying that changes!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- Yay for contractions on your own!!! Hoping the gel kick starts something and you don't need the pitocin

Emma- sorry for the BFN, but maybe it was just a little early

Lauren- thanks for keeping us updated! How are your girls doing?

Kris- FX'd that you passed! I hope the nausea is only temporary! I definately feel sick if I try to eat too much :) I don't think there is any room left for my stomach to expand, little guy is taking up every square inch possible!

Sitting at work with contractions again! I just took a dose of medicine, so hopefully it eases them some. I guess if it doesn't I will start timing them. It has been 2 weeks since I have had anything regular (well except for a couple hours after my Dr. appt last week, but they weren't bad)... why now, LOL? Little guy is not as active today either (still moving, just not his crazy normal self), which scares me that it is a sign of labor. Hopefully he is just having a chillaxing sort of day and not getting ready to try to come out butt first! Maybe he has flipped and I just didn't notice :)


----------



## babydust818

Stace.. your baby REALLY wants to come out!! LOL. Not too much longer. Can't even believe you're 35 weeks. It seems JUST like yesterday you posted that pic of the BFP.

Lisette i can't wait to see baby Melina!! I'm so happy you're having contractions on your own. Try and update as much as possible. We def will be here waiting!!! good luck!!!

Lisa awwhhh your baby nicholas is beautiful! Def has a weewee. I couldn't be happier for you. 

Emma i got a bfn as well. No symptoms here either. The last 2 days i've had severely swelled feet which i've never had before but now it's gone. I'm catching a cold too. UGH. 

Hope everyone else is well. Haven't been on to write much lately. Went home to NY to visit for a few days and within those few days my step-grandpa passed away. He had brain cancer. The next day we had to put my cat down that i've had since i was 6. It was awful, but i am so happy i got to be with my family through it. Still no AF but i think i O'd a week later than i had thought. Sucks!!


----------



## Krippy

Sorry to hear about the BFN Emma...Thinking of you hun!

Yaahhh Lisette! Today is a great day for Melina to come, it is my mom's birthday. When I was in labour with RJ they gave me the gel to speed things up and it worked great! Thinking of you hun...can't wait to see pics of your daughter!

Hi Rach...Sorry to hear about your losses this week. Sending you lots of virtual hugs and love hun!

Stace...Maybe you will be next with that little boy causing you all this trouble. What a little scamp already...I hope that I don't feel like this til the end either. lol I tried smaller meals yesterday and it seemed to help a bit so I guess we will see!

Good morning Lauren!


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- Sorry for your losses and for the BFN, hoping you just O'd late and a BFP is still on the way!

Well medicine calmed the contractions, so everything is good. Today is supposed to be my last day on the medicine. I really hope I don't have BH contractions all day long when I stop it! I guess I will see :) I ate a little cupcake and now little guy is wiggling around, LOL. I think he just isn't a fan of contractions, which I can't blame him because I am not either! ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Emma i'm sorry bout the bfn. But it could still definetly be early!!

Rach i'm thinking it was a late O and that there is a bfp on the way!! Sorry for ur losses but i'm glad u we're with ur family :)

Go go Lisette!! Hopefully it wont take long and you'll be at full on showing ur hoohah to the dr's and pushing Melina outttttt. Has DH started the whole ok ok now remember the breathing techniques like this innnn...outttt......LOL When i had my BH sunday night that's what he kept doing i was like hunny...ur freakin me out right now LOL.

Happy hump day to everyone! I had my app with my new urologist this am and it was to follow up on the kidney stones i had a few weeks ago. They also found out the tube for my uretha is squished and that's why i always have so many UTI's!!! It's like when i go to pee it doesnt all come out and that causes bacteria. Soo i've been approved for a really simple procedure after having Charlie to get it fixed and after that....i will probably never have another UTI evaaaaaaaaa...i swear to god i could almost start crying from happiness right now :) :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Great news Jessy! I can't believe they didn't find out the problems sooner! So can pregnancy make you problem worse? I mean with everything being squished does it effect that too?


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> Great news Jessy! I can't believe they didn't find out the problems sooner! So can pregnancy make you problem worse? I mean with everything being squished does it effect that too?

Basicly it's not as bad cuz when ur pregnant u pretty much pee all the time right? So ur always emptying ur bladder which helps make sure they insnt alot of urine left that can cause bacteria.

I fucking agree i cant believe they didnt find it sooner!! And just they it was found out when they we're looking for kidney stones not what can cause uti's...that's the part that really gets me! I guess dr's sometimes prefer to just give meds since it takes it away?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks rach so much an i am so sorry for ur loss:( xoxoxox

Jess thats crayyyyy !! Cant believe they just found it now!! :( So happy its hump day cant wait for weekend!!

Hugs lisette xox


----------



## jessy1101

How u doin Leese?? Still feeling like poo or it's gettin better?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hmm its getting a little better... Still naseous all day but only throwing up 2-3 times instead of like 10 i think maybe in a couple weeks ill feel alot better.. I hope lol

:)

Cant wait to hear from lisette ! Ahh


----------



## crystalclaro

hi everyone, sorry i have not been on much I'm just really stressed out with my husbands paperwork and passport to come to Canada , we have been waiting since last nov for his passport to come from Vietnam :( and dealing with a 17 year old daughter who likes to dramatize everything in life!!lol 
Hey Rach sorry for the loss of your kitty and your grandfather :( praying for a BFP t pop up for you .
Jess .. so cool they found out what causes your UTI's , Im waiting for my appointment to the specialist to figure mine out. ohh and braxton hicks suck big time!! I had them for 9 hrs one night and the dr gave me a shot of morphine to relax the uterus.
so exciting to hear there are some babies due any day now :) good luck ladies !!!!
My daughter threw me a surprise baby shower a couple of weeks ago :) it was so sweet, since I dont know many people up here she organized for friends and family to send gifts and well wishes in the mail :)

here is a few bump pics my daughter took at 29 weeks :) finally have a bump big enough to take pics although it took a lot of arching my back!! and ignore the ugly stretch marks and scars from the previous babies >.<
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2843.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2877.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey crystal love the pics they are soo nice :)

I feel like so many of u are right around te corner to give birth crazy!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Ahhhhhh! Life has been too busy:) ok let's try to catch up! 

Lisette---ssssooooo glad for you! Sending you best wishes and hugs. I can't wait to see pics! 
Lisa- what an awesome gender shot! Haha love it
Rach- Hunni I'm sorry for your losses. Love and prayers your way sweety. Still holding out hope for you to get a bfp. When are you expecting af? 
Emma- sorry about your bfn also. Still hope it changes for you as well! 
I'm cd 11 hope I have a super ovulation:/ within the next five days. Still no luck with the house hunt. A new one posted today we may go look at it Friday. If not our closing is in 30 days so back up plan is to rent for 6 months so we can build what we want.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,

Nothing crazy to report here :( had a quick power nap while I had to stay put with the gel for 2hrs...contractions are happenning but not impressive enough yet so I'm still allowed to eat & move around to try to get her going! Thanks for all the good vibes, can feel them :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Crystal u look great hunni! Best of luck for H xxx

Jess cray cray about the uti discovery NOW?!? Amazing stuff though!

Stace ur lil man wants to put the preasure on Melina ;p lol how u doing this afternoon?

Rach sorry for ur losses doll, thinking of ya :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

good vibes hunni xoxoxoxoxox!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I have had a few more contractions, but nothing too impressive. The medicine works good to relax things some, so I don't even notice the little contractions anymore. The real test will come tomorrow when I try a day without drugs, LOL. Well the internet connection at work isn't working right, so I may not be on here much this afternoon :( wth am I going to do for the next 3 hrs????


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Rach, what a rough time for you hunny, hope you're holding up ok :hugs:

Crystal those pics are gorgeous, your daughter has a talent there!

Good news Jess!


----------



## babydust818

Crystal you've been blessed with such young looks! You don't look a day over 23 lol. Your bump is gorgeous! :)

Kim i hope you have a super strong O as well! Just keep on them OPKs. I hope you catch the egg and get a set of twins! :) I know the whole house hunting thing doesn't help with stress levels but try to take it easy.

Stacie i hope tmrw you don't feel a thing as far as contractions go. That can't be fun at all. :(

Jess that is GREAT news they found out the problem with your UTI's. I've only had one once or twice and man was that ENOUGH! They hurt so gosh darn bad. I hate feeling like i got to pee all the damn time and it hurting. So happy they can get that taken care of for ya.

Lisette i hope Melina cooperates and decides to come this evening!! I have a feeling she won't come until tmrw though. Sending more positive vibes your way girl! How is H doing? Is he getting excited?


----------



## Twinkie210

Woo Hoo, internet is back!

Thanks Rach, no contractions is unrealistic, I just hope they are not too bad over the next week. You haven't mentioned i awhile, how are your fur babies?


----------



## crystalclaro

babydust818 said:


> Crystal you've been blessed with such young looks! You don't look a day over 23 lol. Your bump is gorgeous! :)
> 
> Kim i hope you have a super strong O as well! Just keep on them OPKs. I hope you catch the egg and get a set of twins! :) I know the whole house hunting thing doesn't help with stress levels but try to take it easy.
> 
> Stacie i hope tmrw you don't feel a thing as far as contractions go. That can't be fun at all. :(
> 
> Jess that is GREAT news they found out the problem with your UTI's. I've only had one once or twice and man was that ENOUGH! They hurt so gosh darn bad. I hate feeling like i got to pee all the damn time and it hurting. So happy they can get that taken care of for ya.
> 
> Lisette i hope Melina cooperates and decides to come this evening!! I have a feeling she won't come until tmrw though. Sending more positive vibes your way girl! How is H doing? Is he getting excited?

aww thanks Rach it must be the photographer ;)


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Hmm its getting a little better... Still naseous all day but only throwing up 2-3 times instead of like 10 i think maybe in a couple weeks ill feel alot better.. I hope lol
> 
> :)
> 
> Cant wait to hear from lisette ! Ahh

must be the boy hormones, i am still taking nausea meds and with my son I threw up for 9 months!! you get kinda use to it.... sometimes it slows down and then it picks up again. At least we get beautiful little boys in the end :)


----------



## crystalclaro

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aw Rach, what a rough time for you hunny, hope you're holding up ok :hugs:
> 
> Crystal those pics are gorgeous, your daughter has a talent there!
> 
> Good news Jess!

thank you :) yea she loves photography but refuses to read her manual so she gets cranky when taking pics if something happens and she does not understand what happened.. lol


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal oohhh ur such a yummy mummy!!! Love the pics! Sorry they are jammed up with DH's passport. I know sometimes it can take foreverrrr.

Stace chica how long was it for u without internet?? God helps us when that happens here it sucks!

Kim i'm crossing my fingers that this will be the mother of all O times and u conceive tripplets hiihiihii :)

Let's go Melina mommy wants to meet u know!!

Rach omg UTI's r the fucking worse. And cuz of the meds it automaticly gives me a yeast infection..which is also the worst LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i never had a uti and only had 1 yeast infection in my lifeee

i cant imagine what it feels like :(

happy 31 jess holy SHIT!


----------



## keepthefaithx

we need a belly shot jessssssssssssss


----------



## keepthefaithx

crystalclaro said:


> keepthefaithx said:
> 
> 
> Hmm its getting a little better... Still naseous all day but only throwing up 2-3 times instead of like 10 i think maybe in a couple weeks ill feel alot better.. I hope lol
> 
> :)
> 
> Cant wait to hear from lisette ! Ahh
> 
> must be the boy hormones, i am still taking nausea meds and with my son I threw up for 9 months!! you get kinda use to it.... sometimes it slows down and then it picks up again. At least we get beautiful little boys in the end :)Click to expand...

definately. i just miss food but as long as baby is healthly thats all that matters! :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, it was only out like an hour, but it seemed like forever! Luckily I have my smart phone... I would have been sitting here staring at the wall otherwise!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i never had a uti and only had 1 yeast infection in my lifeee
> 
> i cant imagine what it feels like :(
> 
> happy 31 jess holy SHIT!

Think of it like this it feels like u have to pee all the time and burns inside u no mather what u do. And yet there is no pee since u dont really have to go. It's one of the most painfull things ever.

I know right?? 31 weeks where the fuck did time fly???


----------



## keepthefaithx

um that sounds horrible lol :(

its goin so damn fast crazayyyyyyyyyy


----------



## keepthefaithx

ok how embarrasing-

i wanted a white pizza slice for din, i havent had one in a while and no sauce was nice-

so i ate it and like 20 minutes after started feeling nauseous then soon after i got the urge to throw up and couldnt even make to toilet threw up in sink, worst of all sink is broke and i had to clean it out! like kill meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

when will it end!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh that sucks Lisa, but at least it is in the sink and not on like the carpet or something... the sink should be much easier to clean out :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace hehe i miss food!


----------



## jkb11

Lisette are you holding your sweet girl in your arms yet:)????? Thinking of ya!


----------



## lauren10

Lisette update: as of 7am (my time) this morning she was 1.5 cm dilated and the doctor was going to come in to talk about a plan! It's been 24 hours so far and she is tired but the pain has been bearable (can't get an epidural yet!)

come on Melina! :) 

Rach honey so sorry to hear about the deaths in your family :( xoxo

crystal your pictures are gorgeous!


----------



## Twinkie210

Did they start pitocin or is she contracting on her own? Poor thing! I guess Melina is just way too comfortable in Mommy's belly! Thanks for the update Lauren!


----------



## lauren10

as of this morning she had only had the gel, no pitocin. But that was over 3 hours ago that she updated...so here's hoping!! She said with the gel she got back to back contractions and she had to take some morphine for the pain. Last update she said they are 4-5 mins apart...and I believe he took the gel stuff out. What a trooper...she must be exhausted!


----------



## Krippy

Awwww poor Lisette! Thinking of you mama! Thanks for the update Lauren!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omgg melina is too comfy in there!! Give her all our love!


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> as of this morning she had only had the gel, no pitocin. But that was over 3 hours ago that she updated...so here's hoping!! She said with the gel she got back to back contractions and she had to take some morphine for the pain. Last update she said they are 4-5 mins apart...and I believe he took the gel stuff out. What a trooper...she must be exhausted!

She is quite the trooper! I hope they give her some pitocin to get the contractions stronger soon. They are just wasting time and making her exhausted if they are letting her contract every 4-5 minutes, but they aren't strong enough to dilate her farther than 1.5! They need to get her dilating so she can get some real pain relief! :)


----------



## lauren10

Twinkie210 said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> as of this morning she had only had the gel, no pitocin. But that was over 3 hours ago that she updated...so here's hoping!! She said with the gel she got back to back contractions and she had to take some morphine for the pain. Last update she said they are 4-5 mins apart...and I believe he took the gel stuff out. What a trooper...she must be exhausted!
> 
> She is quite the trooper! I hope they give her some pitocin to get the contractions stronger soon. They are just wasting time and making her exhausted if they are letting her contract every 4-5 minutes, but they aren't strong enough to dilate her farther than 1.5! They need to get her dilating so she can get some real pain relief! :)Click to expand...

agreed!! she'll be in heaven when she gets the epidural!


----------



## jessy1101

I dont get it why r they doing it this way?? I mean what would of been do bad to give her the pictocin way sooner?? Poor thing she s gonna b dead on her feet when the real pain comes...i hope the epidural pretty much knocke her out and she can rest up.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> I dont get it why r they doing it this way?? I mean what would of been do bad to give her the pictocin way sooner?? Poor thing she s gonna b dead on her feet when the real pain comes...i hope the epidural pretty much knocke her out and she can rest up.

I am guessing that the Dr. didn't think that her cervix would dilate without having the gel for several hours to soften it. If they try to induce you when your cervix isn't ready to dilate, it won't work anyway.


----------



## lauren10

yeah i think they have to get the cervix more open first? or she'd have crazy contractions but no where for the baby to go! I wonder if they'll let this go on or take her for a c section? i haven't heard another update, so hopefully things are moving along well!! 

my friend had to have a d&c yesterday...lost her baby at 7 weeks. they gave her a local anesthetic for the procedure and did it in the office. Is that normal? I was under general and in the OR, but I don't know if that was related to my hemorrhaging. It seemed kind of cruel for them to do it that way. she said it was painful and really scary. :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm no Lauren I have never heard of it being done that way....that sounds horrendous. Hope she's doing ok?

My sil is in hospital after having a bit of bleeding. They listened in to baby & said everything sounds ok but they wanna keep her overnight to keep an eye on her.


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- mine was under general in the OR too, but the info my Dr. gave me on D&Cs said some are done under a local, but I can't believe it would be done in the Dr. office. It is still surgery, wouldn't it need to be a steril environment (I mean the office isn't completely sterile). Plus my Dr. sent the "Products of Conception" (great description for it huh?) to the pathology lab. Would they still be able to do that from the office? I didn't get testing done, but they made sure that it was normal tissue and not molar or anything. Crazy!

Emma- I hope everything goes well with you SIL!


----------



## babydust818

Is today Ellie's birthday Lauren? I see on your ticker it says it is. If so, Happy Birthday little Eloise!! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Good catch Rach! I didn't even notice that! Happy Birthday Ellie! 2 is such a fun age!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so glad I posted a lot on this thread! I just started filling out little guy's baby book and I was able to go back and find things like when we first heard the heart beat and when I first felt him move :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy birthday Ellie!

Any news from Lisette?

My SIL is ok, she had diahorrea & sickness on tuesday (which was her 30th bday!) and now this weird bleeding... I dont know what's going on with her! She's almost 19 weeks so if i was her i would be asking for my 20 week scan to be brought forward but she said they hadn't mentioned anything about it and she hadn't asked for it...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh and still no spotting, af due 2moro, no symptoms either way, that is all. ;-)


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- Glad your SIL is OK, I would have thought they would have did an ultrasound when she went to the hospital. I hope everything stays OK and I hope that the lack of spotting is a good sign for you!


----------



## jessy1101

Very good catch Rach Happy bday Ellie!!!

Emma i guess they think everything is fine and no need to being it forward?? Althought i most definetly would of insisted..but thats me..i get easily freaked out soooo..

Hope Lisette is doing good and either knocked out with the epidural or holding lil Melina!

Stace i know it s great to be able to go back and reread old posts.

Hope everyone is having a great day:)


----------



## lauren10

Ellie's birthday was August 5th, but the ticker only goes to 2 years! Lol, but thanks still!!

Update from lisette!!! My god the poor girl!!

"God bless the epidural is all I can say! My dr came by & decided to insert the balloon on top of pitocin to get things going around 10am...omg HELL for 3hrs but it worked!! Now at 6 with strong contractions...bets being placed its tonight before midnight - eeeekkkkk :) thanks for keeping the girls posted cuz the posting on the board if very temperamental & my phone is blowing up with family updates too! Sooon I hope to send u a beautiful announcement pic :) 
"


----------



## lauren10

9pm my time: Lisette just woke up from a nap and dr will be checking her soon. 27+ hours in!


----------



## Krippy

Poor Lisette! She must be exhausted! Thanks for the updates Lauren...I keep checking and expecting to see: Melina is here!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww yea poor lisette i really hope its soon!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy sweet jesus poor Lisette. I still find it not ok the way they proceeded. Cuz like we were saying once it hits pushing time she ll b so drained it will b hell. Very positive thoughts to her, her DH and baby Melina xxxxxx


----------



## jkb11

Aww lisette sweetie!!! Sending prayers and love your way. 
Emma- yay for no spotting hun. I have everything crossed for you!!! Hope you don't see af for 9 months ;)


----------



## babydust818

Is Melina here yet?!!? 

Stacie i couldn't agree more as far as having all the information on here. I've had to go back and look at some things i wrote and was so happy i had a little 'journal' on here to go by. :)

Emma make sure to test with FMU i'm hoping for a bright pink bfp!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Holy frig, 1am my time she said they're scheduling a c section! She's been puking her brains out...no wonder. :(
And not only that, there are 3 cases ahead of her!! What an incredibly strong girl she is! 

Emma I have everything crossed for you too honey!

Oh yes and my friend that had the d&c is doing fine now. Poor girl.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh no poor lisette :-( Melina really doesn't wanna come out yet!


----------



## crystalclaro

awww hang in there Lisette <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omggg wat a horrible experience shes having! Were praying for it to go fadt forbu lisette xoxooxx come out melina!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emma fxd for u girl!!!!!! Xoxoxoxox


----------



## Twinkie210

Poor Lisette! All that work and to still have a C-section. That situation has to be my biggest fear! (That and my water breaking in public :)) I just hope that Melina gets here safe and sound (whichever way she comes out!)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys but you can uncross all fingers for me coz af flew in today as expected. Just glad not to have had the spotting this month. Hope lisette's getting on ok xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Thanks guys but you can uncross all fingers for me coz af flew in today as expected. Just glad not to have had the spotting this month. Hope lisette's getting on ok xxx

Sorry Emma, but no spotting is an improvement! Hopefully things are all back on course and you will have good news next month!


----------



## lauren10

Sorry Em :( that is a good thing that you didnt have spotting though! Your time is coming!

Still no more news from Lisette. I hope she had her by now!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim how r u doing hunni?


----------



## themarshas

Poor Lisette! The sucks to have to wait so much and still have to wait again even for a c-section! I thought 24 hours was long enough. Fortunetly my hospital skipped the whole gel thing and when straight to the drip or I probably would have been the same way...


----------



## lauren10

So Liz were you dilated much when you started the drip? I guess it didn't matter anyway for lisette since it didnt work!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i never even heard of using gel, what do they do just put it up by your cervix?


----------



## lauren10

Yeah he inserted something with an applicator up there. 

How's everyone today? I'm in the waiting room for a God damn colposcopy follow up. Abnormal cells. This is the break I get away from the kids. Lucky me!! Lol


----------



## Krippy

Lauren...That does not sound like fun at all! Hope you are ok! :) Glad your friend is doing ok too...sending her lots of healing!

Thinking of poor Lisette! Birth never really goes as people plan. I had the gel with RJ but I was already in labour so it worked for me...Can't wait to see pics of Melina when she gets here! 

Sorry to hear about AF Em but happy to hear that you didn't have spotting this month and it was just a regular AF! :)

Happy Friday everyone else! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

I didn't need the gel either when I was induced, but I was already dilated to either a 2 or 3 and maybe 50% effaced??? I can't remember. The pitocin worked for me, so obviously my body was ready for labor anyway (I was also already having contractions). I am afraid they are going to want to induce me with this one and even with the contractions I have had I am not dilated at all yet. I think it has to do with his butt being down and not engaged. DS was engaged early and I think his fat head pushing against my cervix helped dilate me earlier.


----------



## themarshas

I was 1-2 and 50% and having contractions every 2 mins but I couldn't feel them, when they started me on pictocin


----------



## keepthefaithx

i have a question for you guys? 

were you very like wet down there during ur pgnacy?

i have always been this time but today its like very wet- tmi much!

is this normal?


----------



## Krippy

Sooooo normal! All of your bodily fluids increase when you are pregnant! I drool more, blow my nose more, and have more discharge! So much fun! lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Yup, I sometimes have to wear panty liners so it doesn't soak through to my pants! Mine will also be pretty watery at times, which tends to freak me out at first too :)


----------



## lauren10

Yup same for me. The discharge helps keep infection away from your cervix!

Nothing yet from lisette :(


----------



## lauren10

MELINA!! 
She's perfect at 8 lbs 12 oz born by c section at 4:30am her time. 

Congratulations lisette!! I have a pic to post but I'm on my phone. I'll do that ASAP :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay lisette congrats sweeti! so happy for you cant wait to see that precious little one <3<3<3


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> Yup, I sometimes have to wear panty liners so it doesn't soak through to my pants! Mine will also be pretty watery at times, which tends to freak me out at first too :)

thanks girls

yea bc im like omg is this amniotic fluid like i cant freaking relax i swear!

it was like the most i ever go and very watery...i was going to call my dr should i just chill out-?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay congrats Lisette!!!! Can't wait to see chunky lil Melina!!


----------



## lauren10

Lisa I'm sure it's fine, but definitely call if you're worried!


----------



## themarshas

Yay! Happy birthday melina! What a big little girl. I can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## lauren10

Liz how big is Cameron now? We haven't had Ryan weighed in a whole but she feels so heavy!! Solid like :)


----------



## lauren10

Here she is!
 



Attached Files:







melina.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw she looks just like Lisette! What a cutie pie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Cant wait for pics!!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Lisette!!! She is precious!!!! Congrats girlie:)


----------



## Twinkie210

She is a cutie! and she looks big :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I would put on a pantyliner or pad and keep an eye on it if you are unsure. You could also lay down for like 20 minutes and then stand up, they say if it is amniotic fluid it will pool up and you will feel a small gush when you stand. If you really thing it could be amniotic fluid call your Dr. office. They will ask you some questions and if they think you could be leaking they will do a quick test :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am excited, I just talked to my sister and her Dr. is starting fertility testing for her. They have been TTC for over a year now. She has really regular cycles (like exactly 28/29 days and a normal 14 day LP) so he is going to check her progesterone just in case, but he thinks it will come out fine. Her husband is going to have a SA done (which I think may be the problem, he is a very sickly person and doesn't have the best health habits). If those test come back fine he said they would start with a HSG. I am excited for her, I can't wait to be an aunt again!


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaaahhhh Melina! Congrats Lisette! What a beautiful little girl! :)

That is really exciting Stace...Being an Auntie is sooooo much fun!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG she's gorgeous!!! Congrats Lisette!! And seriously props to you hunny for being such a freakin trouper!! It's unfair tho that they made her go threw all that and ended up with a c-section anywais. Just glad everyone is doing good.

Ahh Stace that's awsome i'm going to b an aunt for the first time with my SIL's baby.

Ok Leese here is the 411 about me vagina. I sometimes have such serious leakage that when i'm wearing a skirt it will almost freakin sweep threw and sorta..leak...on my inner thight...yuppppppppppp fun fun fun!! My dr says it's just cuz of the huge shift of hormones and etc. Completly normal and non worrysome sweety. Some days i am a human fountain..and almost a skirter during sex. DH actualy really likes that part...men r too freaky deaky sometimes huh?

God i'm being extremely crazy busy today and this is the first time i've been on here. Also i'm drinking chocolat milk right now just cuz and it has become somewhat like crack to Charlie cuz she is being a fucking cray cray baby right now...I was like now u listen here young lady dont u get sugar rushy with me. Ya she just kicks harder...already being a pain in mommy's butt LOL. She is most definetly my daughter lololol...poor DH..he has no idea what he's in for pretty soon mouaaaahaaaaaa...

TFGIFF to all my sexy chicas :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lisette shes beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats sweeti hope ur doing well!!!

jess you and your man both are freaking deaky! LMAO!

thanks tho, i feel better xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess you made me jel w the choco milk, i get so sick off it but want it SO bad lol


----------



## lauren10

Aw stace that's awesome for your sister!

Ha jessy. I loved chocolate milk when I was pregnant! And normally I never drink milk.


----------



## keepthefaithx

twinkie210 said:


> lisa- i would put on a pantyliner or pad and keep an eye on it if you are unsure. You could also lay down for like 20 minutes and then stand up, they say if it is amniotic fluid it will pool up and you will feel a small gush when you stand. If you really thing it could be amniotic fluid call your dr. Office. They will ask you some questions and if they think you could be leaking they will do a quick test :)

thanks stace, im pretty sure im just freaking but im leaving her soon and going to shower and lay down so i will def test that out!


----------



## babydust818

CONGRATS LISETTE AND HUBBY! Melina is soooooooo cute!!! She really does look like you Lisette. So sorry for all the trouble you had to go through to bring her to this world, but i'm so happy she's here and healthy!!!!

Oh how i wish i could say TGIFF, but i'm going on my 4th day of work and won't get a day off until next Thursday. Someone shoot me.


----------



## crystalclaro

congtats Lisette she is so beautiful <3 

oh yea I'm very wet all the time during pregnancy too.

some good news our lawyer who is handling my husbands Vietnamese passport called this morning and said it should be here on monday or tuesday :) and Canadian immigration told me he does not need the visa because he already has the I55 ( temporary green card from USA) so he should be flying directly to Alberta!!!! it feels sureal at this moment, I wont be 100% relieved until I have my arms around my husband safe and sound here in our home!!! I have not seen him since early april so he has not even seen my belly in person and has never felt his son kick!!!


----------



## lauren10

Oh crystal that's awesome!!! What a great reunion it will be!


----------



## AmyB1978

Lisette, she is beautiful and reminds me of her Mama! I hope you are all doing well. :hugs:

Lisa, I also have the wetness going on, freaks me out but I have been told it is very normal. 

Crystal, great news re: your husband's passport, hope baby is extra active and Kicking for Daddy's first touch of the baby bump!


----------



## themarshas

Awww lisette she is beautiful! I think she looks a ton like you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hope ur doing great lisette !! Xoxox

I went w my mom n aunt today and we booked my shower!! So excited december 2!! ;) at the same place i got married in the small glass room they call it so excited!

Hope u guys r doin good xo


----------



## lauren10

oh shoot Lisa I have to find that registry list for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lauren :)


----------



## lauren10

Lisa I emailed you the list! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Wow it s already sunday night dayummmm. Hope everyone had a great weekend! It was a very low key sat yesterday cuz it was tunderstorms all day so we snuggled up and watched movies. Today was a shopping day! DH took me shopping for maternity clothes and we also bought a few clothes for Charlie!

Lisette how u doin chica? R u feelin not too bad pain wise? How is Melina? Thinkin of u bunches!!

Leese r u done with registering? I loved doin that omggg it took us over 3 hours lol

Stace have the false contractions let up? Did i have to take more meds during the weekend?

Big hugs and kisses to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks lauren! Noo jess i have alot more lol im guna ck out laurens list and im going to babies r us wedsday w my girlfriend shes guna help me put stuff supposedly i need alot more lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey my loves :wave:

My phone finally decided to let me catch some steady internet connection so I wanted to say thanks for all the prayers & good vibes our way :hugs: it was a rollercoaster for sure but man oh man how in love & on :cloud9: could we be? Not even feeling the pain! Lol well today I kinda am but my sweet LO just has me smiling every second! She's a lil superstar feeder + sleeper & everyone loves her to bits already inclduing the staff! Lol more proper update + pics when I'm home tmmr hopefully - gotta try & sleep before the next feed! Luv u guys & special big thanks to Lauren for keeping everyone posted I was feeling terrible about not being able to check in xoxoxoxo


----------



## jkb11

Aww lisette! Sooo happy for you girlie. I have tears in my eyes! Congrats on your sweetie! Doesn't seeing your lil one for the first time totally make you believe in "love at first sight"! Congrats again! Glad you,hubby, and Melina are doing so well. Xoxo:)
Well me and hubby are catching our flight (for the cruise) in 7 hrs and my opk was almost positive today. So I'm right on track for my cd 16 o. Here's to hoping a romantic getaway is the key! I will check in with everyone as soon as I'm back:) love to my gals! Hope y'all have a great week.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Lisette hunny, i'm soooo happy for you! Melina is beautiful and well worth the wait haha!! Love to you all xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Lisette, thanks for the update! I am glad things are going well and hope you continue to not feel much pain!

JKB, I caught this eggy on a get-away, so maybe that IS the key! Good luck and have a fabulous trip!


----------



## lauren10

Hey girls! 
Jessy aren't little girl clothes just the cutest? 

Kimberly a vacation is the perfect relaxing place to conceive!! woo! Have a blast!

Lisette asked me to put up a pic or two for her. she's so adorable! 

I'm gonna throw in a picture of our house! the windows are in, and they're working on electrical, plumbing and heating now. yipee! 

How is everyone doing on this monday morning? Oh...I'm so excited because that work from home job opportunity is coming back around. I have an interview this week...that would be so awesome.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120909-00210.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20120909-00206.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lauren10

o...pic of the house. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_00476.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omggg shes so Beautiful!!! So happy for u lisette xoxooxx

House looks great lauren


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette she is beautiful! I am glad the pain isn't too bad either :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- I have had a few contractions now and then. They seem to be stronger now, but not nearly as frequent. I haven't taken the medicine since Wednesday night... just waiting for either labor to start or my Dr. appt on Thursday! But I don't think little guy has dropped yet, so I am thinking he is quite comfy in his squished little home. He feels huge now though! I don't remember feeling so big with my first! I am to the point now where I only have a couple shirts that cover my massive belly LOL.


----------



## Krippy

Lisette! She is absolutely scrumptious! So happy for you! :)

Have a fab time on the cruise Kim! I am so jealous of you and your hubby right now! 

House looks beautiful Lauren...a dream house for sure! GL with the job opportunity, what is the job for/like?

You are for sure next Stace but so excited to see your little man...After he has given you so much trouble! 

Have a great Monday everyone!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg stace ur getting so close !!! Holy crapppp

im already getting back pain, wtf! Lol i didnt expect it this early ...i get like af type cramps too is this normal? No blood or anything and its not like bad.

Hope everyone is having a good day !


----------



## lauren10

Stacie I felt the same with Ryan...wayyy bigger than with DD1 (and I probably was!)

Kris you're coming up on 30 weeks too! wow it's all going so fast. 

Lisa your uterus is still stretching, so that's probably all it is. my rule of thumb was if the pain moves locations and isn't consistent from day to day then I didn't worry. For me I seemed to grow the most between 20-30 weeks.


----------



## jessy1101

Lisete she's a super duper cutie patooty!!! Glad the pain is bearable althought honestly i wish the hospital wouldnt of put u threw so much freakin stress!! Glad it all turned out ok tho and happy u should be out tomorrow!!

Kim have a fab time sweety. And some vacay lovin may definetly be the BFP ticket for ya!!

Stace ouff i'm glad they havent been as killer as before. And ur almost at the 37 week mark so that's comforting for sure.

Leese completly normal. Due to ur uterus stretching and lil Nicky movin all over the place u will get weird cramping. As long as sayi it's not overly painfull for a certain amount of time or that there isnt some kind of whack bleending ur very much in the norm hunny.

Lauren eeeeeeeeeeeee ur house is going to be awsome!! Love the outside design. How much longer till u guys move in??? R u switching up any furniture or keeping everything u already had?

Sooooo new overly wonderfull symptom that has kicked in..for the past 2 nights i have been waking up at 3 am completly starving. As in i want bacon eggs pancakes the whole goddamn kaboodle. Fun times lol. And yet i go to bed full so WTF???


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooooo and FYI cuz i am overly thrilled by this i was just looking at my calendar doing the daily countdown and i have 22 days of work to go whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bring it on people :) :)


----------



## jessy1101

58 days to become a mommy????? 'BRAIN CANNOT COMPUTE OVERLOAD OVERLOAD' lololol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Def not overly painful, more annoying then anything...and im peeing so much...lol

i wanna get one of those maternity pillows

lisette i cant get over how cute ur daughter is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach i hope ur doing ok hunni havent heard from u in a while..

Em how are you doing sweeti & kim w your cycles???

Jess-hows mel>?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Rach i hope ur doing ok hunni havent heard from u in a while..
> 
> Em how are you doing sweeti & kim w your cycles???
> 
> Jess-hows mel>?

I have no clue havent spoken to her in forever.


----------



## lauren10

thanks Jessy! I wish, we'll not have a lot of money left for new furniture! however we will have to buy new appliances which is fun :)


----------



## jessy1101

Sooo DH took me shopping yesterday to pick out my bday present..he also told me (and this is a real shocker) that it would b a push present like he's heard me talking bout. I was like...omg..u actualy lissten to me LOLOL. Let me know which outta the 3 u guys think is best.

https://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHA...Editorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat3003

https://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHA...Editorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat3003

https://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHA...Editorial=false&cmCat=cat000000cat8501cat3003


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I have a maternity pillow and it is awesome!!! I have the Snoogle, I think.

Jessy- I am incredibly jealous that you have such little time of work left! I have two weeks :( And I looked at my schedule wrong, I thought my last day would be the 20th, but nope it is the 21st. 

As far as the present, I am not a purse kind of person, but I like the middle one best ;)

DH was watching a repeat of a TV show and the wife was pregnant and talking about push presents and DH was like wtf??? what is a push present? I told him he needed to take notes, LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace when u say 2 weeks u mean 10 days left right? Cuz u only work 5 days a week right? Sooo then that's pretty freakin awsome!

I adore purses! And i've never had a more expensive one..pfff i think the most i've ever spent is like 45$...sad i know..

I was overly shocked when he even mentioned it...it was the most sexyist thing ever..mmhhhmmmm sexy DH mhhmmhh..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow Jessy you lucky girl! I agree with Stacie, def the purple one, and I am totally a handbag girl!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, this child is testing me today :) He has been kicking one foot at the top of my bump, the other at the bottom and has got a couple of cervix shots in as well! Add to that some acid reflux and a terrible bout of cramps and this is one uncomfortable Mama! This little guy needs to read his road map, turn head down and drop already, or else I may actually be the first pregnant lady to explode!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and I realized when I got to work today that my shirt is a tad short and part of my belly hangs out, LOL, so I have to keep pulling it down ;)


----------



## crystalclaro

I just want flowers as a push present :) I love flowers, ok maybe jewelry....lol but having my husband here with me will be the best present ever <3

apparently I have not gained any weight in the last 2 weeks but I feel the baby has gotten bigger.... the dr did not seem concerned but shouldn't my weight be going up every week now?


----------



## themarshas

Oooo love the purple one! I love purses...I have farrrrrr tooo many... along with shoes... although, I fully believe that a girl can never have enough of either haha. However, most of mine are cheapos which is fine by me because then I can own more of them 

Lauren I love the house! I'm so jealous! 

Stace- I can't believe your so far along already! He will be here in no time!! Enjoy the jabs while they last!

AFM- We bought a camper this weekend. Because clearly we needed another toy haha. It's very nice and a very different style then we'd seen before... this is why you should never go to an RV show... you end up coming home with one! geesh! 
https://www.holmanrv.com/inventory/146376/New-2013-Coachmen-RV-Apex-16-RBX.aspx
Thats the one we got. 
Little man has a cold- it's so sad! Last night he was all stuffy and I feel horrible using that stupid bulb syringe and saline drops on him. :-( He hasn't been sleeping the last two nights which means neither have we so I'm beat. Hopefully tonight he'll do better. fingers crossed!


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww Liz, I hope your little man feels better! I remember DS screaming when we tried to use the bulb syringe! And I will enjoy all these kicks (well except maybe the painful ones ;)) I can't believe it is almost over :( but I am excited to meet him!

Crystal-You should be averaging 1-2lbs a week, but I don't know if a couple weeks with no significant gain is too worrisome. Some women only gain 15-20 lbs, so obviously they have a few weeks with no gain ;) As long as your Dr. isn't concerned.


----------



## keepthefaithx

We need new bump shots girls from all u!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Liz we got a bulb thinggy and it still freaks me out. DH is like if we have to get the tube thinggy and suck on it to get the snot out i'll do it if u feel icky bout it..i was like okkk hunny it's all yours nananana. Awsome RV! And poor Cam those goddamn saline drops burn like a mother fucker. I had to use it when i had my cold this summer and eeekkk..

Stace i feel ur pain i sometimes think Charlie will suddenly end up in my back with all the damn side kicks and twists. I do believe i am growing the next Jackie Chan..with a vagina...andd not chinese obviously teeheee

Leese u'll get ur bump shot at my official 32 week day in 2 days.


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal when i went for my last dr app exactly week wise where ur at now i hadnt gained anything either. Turns out it's completly normal and as long as ur uterus is higher or mesuring more then last time it's all that mathers. The baby hits 3 and a half pounds around ur 32nd week soooo u cant exactly gain tons every single week cuz ur body would feel outta whack.


----------



## lauren10

The snotsucker is a godsend just so ya know!! Ryan smiles at me after. Ha
So found out today my vag is in bad shape. Thin walls and shotty ligaments. Good news is he thinks I'm young enough to bounce back. Also gave me this vag workout kit...no lie! Said its as effective as surgery. We'll see! Ugh. The vag drama.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lauren thats craZy! Work out that vag girl!!

Lisette how r u sweeti!? :)

Hope ya girls have good day


----------



## themarshas

The bulb syringe is sucky to use on a LO. Cam hates it but once we use it he kind of looks at us like "ooh hey I can breath". Then he's fine. It's just the actual act of using it. haha

Lauren- that sucks but at least it's "treatable"


----------



## jessy1101

Just got back from my 32 week U/S and Charlie is just perfect! Mesuring 3 pounds 8 ounces and overly active. It was pretty funny cuz the whole time she kept opening and closing her mouth non stop so the tech was like ahhh she's already getting ready to talk. My baby girl will be an overly talkative baby just like her mommy hiihiiihii. She's also already head down and because of how active she is they dont think i'll be making it to 40 weeks which is fine by me. It's also why they think i've been gettin hit so much with BH cuz of the pressure on my uterus.

Lauren dayummmm so it's kinda like the bowflex workout but for ur vagina??? Did he say if sex is bad right now or it doesnt change anything?

Lisette r u outta the hospital now? Hope ur doing good hunny!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess thats amazing news..so happy for you!!!

Cant wait to see lil charlie girl!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz my friends pg and is naming her boy cameron i thought of you :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jessy1101 said:


> liz we got a bulb thinggy and it still freaks me out. Dh is like if we have to get the tube thinggy and suck on it to get the snot out i'll do it if u feel icky bout it..i was like okkk hunny it's all yours nananana. Awsome rv! And poor cam those goddamn saline drops burn like a mother fucker. I had to use it when i had my cold this summer and eeekkk..
> 
> Stace i feel ur pain i sometimes think charlie will suddenly end up in my back with all the damn side kicks and twists. I do believe i am growing the next jackie chan..with a vagina...andd not chinese obviously teeheee
> 
> leese u'll get ur bump shot at my official 32 week day in 2 days.

ill post an 18 week bump fri lol<3


----------



## jessy1101

For everyone's viewing pleasure. My daughter being a lil rebel and sticking her tongue out during the pictures

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg how freakin cute ..lol awww


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- Love the pic! I am convinced part of the reason I had so many BH so early was because this little guy loves to move! I also think if he would have assumed the position by now I would be dilated already. But for some reason this guy is directionally challenged. He must get that from his father!

Lauren- Sorry to hear about your vag woes, but hopefully the exercises help! So is sex considered vag exercises, as long as DH makes sure to give you a super moanable orgasm??? LOL

Lisa- We will be awaiting your bump pic :) I passed a guy in the hall at work and he said it looked like I swallowed my bowling ball, LOL. Which pretty much it does. I need to get DH to take a bump pic for me, he hasn't hung up the only full length mirror in our house (not that I really want to look at myself in the mirror right now ;))


----------



## Twinkie210

I have my pre-admission appt today! After today I will have all the paperwork ready for little guy to arrive! I also found out that my friend who is a L&D nurse is doing the pre-admits today :) It is a boring appt anyway, so at least I get to talk to her!

I asked her about the version last night (since I think little guy is either still breech or maybe transverse). She told me she wouldn't reccommend it, that it feels like an elephant is sitting on top of you, LOL. Of course she had one and ended up having a C-section anyway. That is the second person I have talked to that had that happen. So now I don't know what to do. On one hand, I don't want to go through a painful procedure only to have to have a C-section anyway, but on the other hand I don't want major surgery if it isn't necessary! I am so torn! I hope they give me another ultrasound an remeasure little guy. I mean if they think he is going to be well over 9lbs, that may help make up my mind for me....


----------



## jessy1101

Stace they should definetly give u another u/s to see whats the what. I was honestly shocked to find out she was already head down cuz she feels all over the freakin place to me! Plus since there is pretty much no more room in there the tech says she wont be moving anymore and will remain in that position..thank fucking god. 

At least by getting another scan u would have a better idea. If he is still breech then i think i would maybe recommend the c-section just in case..especialy if he is 9 pounds..ouchhhh...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisette can you update the August PAL girls please! They have been asking after you for ages haha! I told them you had your baby and you're both doing great but didn't wanna steal you thunder! :haha: For some reason i'm still subscribed to that thread and i still like to check in on the girls and look at all their gorge babies!

Me and dh went out for dinner with some friends who are also ttc and they were telling us that they like the names 'Martha' and 'Elsie'......we were like....oh....erm.....lovely!

Lauren, vag exercises???????!!!!! Like pelvic floor or...?

Jessy woweeee like at beautiful lil Charlie!

I can't wait for all your bump pics!

How was your appt Stace?


----------



## keepthefaithx

i cant wait to see more of melina!

nicholas is kicking more and more everday ...cant wait to feel really strong ones..ahhH!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well my pre admission is done!!! I have come to the decision they should not let pregnant women sign medical forms, because their brains are compromised by all the hormones, LOL. As part of the process she asked me if I had any problems with this pregnancy, I was like, No. She looked at me and said how about preterm labor. I was like Oh yeah that, well I did have that, LOL. then I wrote the wrong address on one of the forms. I am glad I knew her because I looked like a huge ditz!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Forgive my delays, I haven't mastered bbm typing with one woozy hand yet! Lol we got home yesterday around 3pm & doing much much better being in our own space without the 24/7 hospital poking & prodding! H is being awesome & my mom too so I'm really beyond blessed! Little sweetie is just precious u guys, I have like 100pics already lol gotta try to update picasa tmmr for everyone asking & then pls remind me to give u guys the link ok :) 

Let's see what this mushy brain can remember now :)

Jess ur charlie is adorable & Melina always stuck her tongue out too...still does now :p To answer ur L&D questions they were freaking loosers but all starting with my dr & her being sooo against c-sections! Uuugggg so anyways cervadil apparantly already had pitocin in it so that's why I couldn't have both together & my problem was the contractions were coming perfect & strong (too strong at times) but my cervix wasn't cooperating even after the baloon prgress we thought ok this is good now but nope lil miss was not coming donw...imagine after 36hrs of strong contractions her head was still minus two! Talk about stubborn eh! Lol

Emm thank u love, ill try a quick update there next if she stays asleep for me :) sorry to hear about af xxx

Lauren boo to vag problems :( xxx

Kim sweeti hope ur having a fab trip & loads of baby making fun :p

Stace fingers crossed for ur next check but let me tell u even after 36hrs of exhaustion + the c-section its still not too bad...I mean u have ur precious LO & everything else floats away :) 

Leese how nausea been girlie! Pics coming soon I promise. Xxx

Liz get well vibes to the little man!

Amy, crystal, Kris & Rach :wave: Hope u guys r good? Thanks for all the good wishes! Xxx

Sorry if I forgot stuff girlies - luv ya'all


----------



## keepthefaithx

lisette!!!!!!!!!! missed you girly so glad you guys are doing good <3

think nausea is slowly getting better. thank god...heres to hoping!


----------



## lauren10

Awesome pic jessy! 
Yeah there are these little weights you have to go in your vag. Ha! Sex is a go. Yes I think moanable orgasms are good for me!!

Stace I had the version and it worked but hurt a lot. I let him have one try at it, and if it didn't work I was done. It was a little stressful too because I was worried about the baby...but, I also didn't have to have a section. It's a tough decision! 

Lisette I'm sure you're in heaven!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- hope you have a quick recovery! You deserve it after that labor & delivery! Enjoy your time off. It flies by! You get quite a while off though, right? 

Here's little man today, He'll be 8 weeks tomorrow. Note the polo with teddy bear slippers. Daddy dressed him haha
 



Attached Files:







255541_798602173031_104377298_n.jpg
File size: 47.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- I am glad you are doing well and can't wait to see some more pics :)

Lauren- I know the version worked for you that is why I am torn, LOL. I have heard good experiences and bad ones! I know it is impossible to know if it will work for me. Maybe my little trouble maker has flipped by now and my worry is for nothing! My nurse friend told me to get on my hands and knees to encourage him to flip so I crawled around my living room floor for 10-15 minutes last night. I don't know if it did anything, but it made my back sore, LOL. I don't think I will try that again.


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Lisette- hope you have a quick recovery! You deserve it after that labor & delivery! Enjoy your time off. It flies by! You get quite a while off though, right?
> 
> Here's little man today, He'll be 8 weeks tomorrow. Note the polo with teddy bear slippers. Daddy dressed him haha

Awww so cute, and he looks so big! He looks long for 8 weeks. Daddy didn't do terrible, LOL. I have seen much worse!


----------



## AmyB1978

He is adorable, and, I agree, looks long/big for 8 weeks! I just looked at him and wondered how enough time has gone by that he looks so much bigger than the last pictures... I SWEAR you just had him! 

And Daddy's outfit isn't bad at all... it matches at least! You should see what my father dressed me in for pictures at 3 or 4 years old. My Mom had to be somewhere and even laid out a dress (Cause she was worried) and he put me in the dress with Navy blue knee socks and red/burgundy mary janes!!! LMAO, she said she figured she didn't need to lay out tights and shoes... guess she was wrong!


----------



## Twinkie210

My cousin's husband dressed their daughter to come to my house so I could watch her for a few hours back in April. He put her in a ratty old Elmo onsie, that was it. No pants, no socks, no jacket. She did have a blanket over her. Worse yet they had no clothes in the diaper bag, so I couldn't even change her! I had picked up a few baby things marked down so I found some pants to put on her atleast. Dad's aren't always the best at dressing kids. Even DH will put DS in some crazy outfits sometimes! Heck I have to make him change his outfit sometimes when we go out places ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh Liz he's a total cutie! And I find daddy didn't do too bad honestly. Like everyone else i have seen men dress their kids much much worst. Alot of times u see that with the daughters cuz it seems like the men are somewhat color blind and choose the weirdest color combos.

Stace hunny maybe ur supose to get on ur hands and knees..in front of DH..and ya know bowchica wow wow cuz the motion will help lil man flip???? Hmmm..me thinks that could help LOL. But as for not knowing if he is already head down i was shocked yesterday when the tech told me Charlie was head down and set to go. I swear i was convinced she was still transverse so it's very possible he is in place and u just dont know it. Is the ideal way to find out an ultrasound or they can check by other methods??

Lisette happy to see ya chica!!! Glad ur feelin ok and not in excrutiating pain! Sleep wise how has it been?? For the c-section do u have clamps and have to go back to the hospital to get them off or just bandages or etc?? Has the CLSC nurse gone to your house yet?? News girly!!!

Happy hump day to all. Half the freakin week is ovaaaaaaa and i only have 20 days of work to go eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. Honestly tho i need it cuz i've started walking like some weird demented cowgirl that spends her days ridding horses. It aint pretty y'all 'SOB'. I blame my vagina...it feels sooo used up and just my muscles in that area are killing me 'sigh'.


----------



## Krippy

Liz...What a little man he is already! Sooo cute...I just want to snuggle him! How is work going besides missing your little Cam?

Lauren I hope that you vag kit helps with your recuperation of your poor vagina and that you don't have to have surgery! 

Thinking of you Stace...I think I personally would try the turning but I am petrified of a c-section so that is probably why! But go with your gut girl...do what is best for you. Hoping maybe your little guy has started cooperating and might make something easy on his mama! 

Love the pic of Charlie Jess and so happy for you that she is ready to go and in line! :) Congrats on the 20 days left of work...I am done work at the end of this month too. I can't believe how fast time as flown!

Can't wait to see your bump pic Leese, glad your LO is giving you lots of kicks! Hi Em, Crystal, and Kim! :flower:

Lisette....Thanks for the update girlie! Get some rest and then I want to see so many pictures of your little sweetheart! 

I have my first NST on Friday and then next week I start doing them twice a week. Lots of trips to the hospital, they will definitely know who I am by the time this bubs gets here. Have an ultrasound on Monday to see if my placenta has moved away from my cervix...FXd it has moved right out of the way but I have a strange feeling that it hasn't! I guess we will see!

Hope you all have a great hump day!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 
Liz, so cute!! :)

Stacie...ha...I didn't know if you forgot I had one! I would say give it a try, but only one try and stop it if it's not going well. OR...it could help your decision to hear what my cousin (was a high risk OB nurse, now a nurse practitioner) said:

"So the deal with External Cephalic Version (which is what I think you are asking about), are the potential fetal risks, most significant of which is a placental abruption. Also (small) risk of ruptured membranes and prolapsed cord. It is not a painless procedure and should NEVER be attempted if you have had a Cesarean Section in the past (cannot remember how you delivered Ellie). While these risks are small, they exist and are not one's I would be willing to accept for myself or for you. There is also the thought that the baby may be breech for a reason and despite having a successful version, the baby will turn back to his/her original position.
I would opt for a planned C-Section. Breech is a great indication for that mode of delivery, and has relatively fewer risks for the baby. Versions are cheaper for hospitals than C-Sections, but I am not comfortable with them."

also laying inverted is said to work. did you go to the spinningbabies.com site? I never looked at it but everyone on BNB talks about it. 

Kris good luck at the appts and NST's!


----------



## themarshas

Cam is super long and growing like crazy. I think he's about 24 inches and 12.5 lbs. He goes on Tuesday for his check up so we'll know for sure then- 3 shots and an oral one. Not looking forward to it! He's definetly at the top of his weight and height percentiles. We saw a baby this weekend that was 2 days older and Cam looked like he could eat the kid, he was sooo little. 

Stace- hopefully he will turn himself and you won't have to worry about it! I did the crawling around too when little man was breeched. Apparently it worked, even though I felt like a fool doing it. The flipping is totally your decision and no one elses although my Dr's wouldn't even offer it as an option.

Kris- hopefully it's moved away and all will be fine! Can't believe your already almost 27 weeks!

Work is fine. Finally got my paperwork and desk back in order- only took a week haha. Miss my little man though. He seems to be doing great at daycare but I hate that the only time we get is in the evening and we always have stuff going on and housework, ect to do.


----------



## lauren10

I just had to google "things to do with your toddler" because I'm running out of ideas, and it's difficult to leave the house with her and the baby too. Mainly because Ellie's a runner and hard to control! Any thoughts? We had a pretend picnic today, and we made (real) oatmeal muffins.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I can imagine that's hard Lauren! Have a look on the toddler forum on here, there's usually a thread about activities for little ones xx


----------



## Twinkie210

How brave are you? You could have a "Spa" day and let her brush your hair, paint your nails, put on make up. She might be a little young for this though. You could make your own play doh. When it gets closer to Halloween you could make your own decorations. Or board games like candyland? A dance party?

I don't have a girl, so I don't really know what all they like!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hello my loves :wave: quick stop in before the next feed just to give u the link to Melina pictures as promised:

https://picasaweb.google.com/103663...authkey=Gv1sRgCK6f35yfiJmQiAE&feat=directlink

Hope it works & u guys can view! I hope to catch up & chat with u guys later xoxo


----------



## Krippy

Lovely Lisette! So gorgeous! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg lisette!!! what lovely pics omg you look great and melina is so gorge!!!! aww <3333 so happy for you!!

lauren i tried to open the email it wont let me get it it waaaaaaa lol

i added ALOT of stuff to registry my sil thinks im almost done..lol hows everyone?


----------



## babydust818

LOVE the pics lisette!! I love the last one of her smiling so presh!!! <3


----------



## AmyB1978

Lisette, she is adorable! Thanks so much for sharing the pictures! I hope the three of you are doing well!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren i was thinking same thing as stace or get sum stuff from craft store n paint maybe (not sure if this would be too scary lol)


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- she is adorable!!! Your pictures make me excited to meet little man! I love all the pregnancy pictures too :) you were one stylish pregnant woman!


----------



## lauren10

i'm gonna go look at the pics now Lisette! 

Lisa I resent the email and just pasted the list in the email itself :)

Thanks for the suggestions ladies! We do have play dough and she loves that. That eats up a good 20 minutes. We're going to try an open gym gymnastics class on Saturday! she'll love that. i wish we could buy a swingset now, because she'd probably play on that for hours, but it doesn't really make sesne for us to buy it before we move and when there's only a short time left before the snow comes! we'll get her a good one next summer :)


----------



## lauren10

oh my gosh lisette, the dimple!!! she's such a cutie!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- Does she have a ball pit? You can get them fairly cheap and DS loved playing in his. Plus most are inflatable, so should be able to be deflated to make moving easier! I also recommend an aquadoodle if you don't have one. DS liked this too. He could draw without making a mess (since it is only water) and it dries quickly so you can keep drawing :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so anxious for my Dr. appt! I made the mistake of weighing myself and to date I have gained 46lbs during this pregnancy and I am still only 37 weeks! I feel like little guy is now bruising me from the inside out! People at work keep saying that I look great and from the back you can't even tell I am pregnant, but seriously that 46lbs isn't all in my boobs and belly (although alot of it is LOL). I am going to be a huge cow if I go to 40 weeks! LOL and my ticker says baby weighs 7lbs... I would love for that to be true!


----------



## lauren10

thanks Stacie! haven't heard of those, I'll have to check them out. 

Is your appt today? good luck! I'm sure you DO look great! and near the end your weight levels off anyway. :)


----------



## themarshas

Lauren- Sorry I'm no help with the toddler play but I have many craft project ideas... Someday I'll be asking you for suggestions. When it gets more fall like you could go apple picking and make applesauce and do "prints" with apples- cut them in half, cover with paint and then decorate somemore- or the same with leaves.

https://www.marthastewart.com/26743...cts&center=276975&gallery=275701&slide=267433

Then there is decorating pumpkins and hay rides  

https://www.allkidsnetwork.com/crafts/fall/

That site literally has most of the fall crafts I remember doing as a kid- my mom is super artsy... I however missed that gene.

There's also pasta necklaces- dye pasta different colors, put on a string... 

Another item I liked as a kid, sorta messy though:
https://fun.familyeducation.com/childrens-art-activities/painting/36985.html?detoured=1


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> thanks Stacie! haven't heard of those, I'll have to check them out.
> 
> Is your appt today? good luck! I'm sure you DO look great! and near the end your weight levels off anyway. :)

Oh the aquadoodle is great, because they draw with a pen filled with water, so it doesn't make a mess :) 

LOL- I found an outfit that I want to get the baby so I asked if DH would take me shopping this weekend so I don't have to pay shipping. He said no I am having a baby this weekend. I told him I was the boss and this baby is not going to be born until after the 19th :) He doesn't believe me!


----------



## Krippy

GL with your appt today Stace! I hope that you get nothing but good news! :)

I have no ideas for activites Lauren...I am all about let's play pretend, do you have any dress up clothes, I loved to dress up and play house for hours when I was a kid!

Good morning everyone else!


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette i love ur pics!!! She's just a totaly gorgeous baby! Seriously made me very anxious to have Charlie.

Stace i betcha the weight will pretty much melt right off in no time. Plus i bet u look fab duhhhh.

Lauren true for moving soon and almost winter but then again they have the best sales on swing sets right now..since it's fall and etc. The ball pit idea is definetly good. I use to love that when i was a kid. Does she have an electric car yet? You know those small child ones they sit on and it goes like 2 miles an hour?? I had a jeep when i was a kid and freakin loved it! I've already decided we we're buying one next year for xmas for Charlie. DH was like ummm hunny i think she's too small for that..until he saw an electric child motorbike and freaked out and was like holy shit we have to buy her that. Uh huh...uh huh. Men r too easy teeheehee. Sides we can get her the 2 seat one and worst comes to worst i'll drive it and she can sit in the passenger seat. I'm sure people wont look at us weird when we're cruising down our neighborhood togetha :) :) :)

Rach i love ur new avator!!! And it's great seeing u hunny bunny how u doin???

Does anybody have plans for the weekend???


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey jesssssssssss!

how are you feeling?

nicholas is being lazy today and gets mommy nervoussssssss!! yesterday i felt him a couple times in the morning i only felt him once at like 7 then no more since...

i know its early only almost 18 weeks but i get scared.


when you guys babies started moving how often was it and were there days were it wasnt as much in the beginning?

im sure im being crazy but i always nervous nelly!


----------



## jessy1101

Hi ya sweety! I'm good! Walking around tho hasnt been super pleasant for me cuz my whole vagina thighs area is soooo sore lol. Plus we got bizzayyy last night and that made me more stiff LOL.

19 days and fucking counting work wise. As for movements ditto for me. I'd feel Charlie move here and there and it's normal that stage cuz u have to remember they are still really small and not enough to be able to constantly feel them. Tehn i'd say by 21 weeks that's when she started kicking the crap outta me...by 25 weeks it's was all night raving morning noon and night. I seriously have no clue when this baby sleeps. All the techs and dr's have told me that i have one of the most active babies they have ever seen lolol. Me thinks this is not a good thing for mommy and daddy's sleeping at night huh? Dun dun dunnnn


----------



## babydust818

woohoo for 19 days until maternity leave!!!!!! that is insane you're getting this close already. your pregnancy has gone by SO fast.


----------



## themarshas

You all are getting so close to the end!! YAYYYY! More adorable babies to see pictures of!

Lauren- I totally second the buying the swing set now- summer stuff is so much cheaper right now. Just deliver it to the new house  And I absolutely loved dress up as a kid so I second that suggestion as well!

Speaking of houses- my aunt called on my lunch break (she's an awesome realtor). A man came in to list his land which is 2 acres in the ideal location for a great price and in the town we want to be in next. It already has sewer and a water well which saves a fortune. She literally told him she already had buyers (aka us) in mind so she picked up the phone to tell us about it while he was sitting there. Plus, he's willing to seller finance- he apparently is loaded$- which is even better for us because it saves us the run around of getting this loan we will already have to get a building loan then refinance once it's built. It sounds great so we are going to look at it this weekend. Hopefully it will work out and we can start building on it next fall! 

Jessy- DH has already decided that little man will be in a motorized vehicle of some sort next summer, I'm hoping I can talk him into something like the 2mph jeep and keep him away from a real fourwheeler or go kart which is what he wants to put him in... at a year old... He's already trying to convince me that it will be fine to put our 6 month old on a snowmobile this year. Goh! This kid is seriously going to need body pads and a super good helmet.


----------



## jessy1101

Liz that's awsome on the land!! Hope it's absolutly perfect and u guys get it!! As for snowmobiling DH already plans on taking Charlie with him this winter..when she'll be like 3 months 'sigh'. And he wants her to have my motocross which is a 100 c.c's i think she might be a teeny bit too young for that one..but a jeep would be fab!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I layed down and shined a flashlight at my belly and he kicked me like 5 times .. So happy lol


----------



## babydust818

I hope it all works out awesome for you Liz!!! How exciting.

Awh Lisa that's so cute. I can't wait until i feel kicks :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

What dpo are you Rach? 

I spent the day working with a midwife - OMG I totally loved it!!! It was only doing the clinic but she let me feel the bumps and use the Doppler! It was amazing!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach and em wats ur game plan this month?!?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaaww Leese :cloud9: good job baby Nicholas!

Liz fingers crossed girlie!

Lauren babe all the girls ideas sound like great fun! I can't wait to watch Melina grow & be a little girlie girl playing dress up :cloud9: Is the big sis role still lots of fun for miss Ellie?

Jessy ur lil Charlie is gonna be just presh I can't wait for u!

Stace how much longer u got girlie? Sorry if u already said? Xxx

Thanks to all of u for the love on the pictures! We could litteraly sit here all day & snap away :cloud9: she's such a good lil baby too its really quite amazing right now! For all u mommies when or did that 7-10day growth spurt happen & how was it?


----------



## babydust818

Emma i have no idea what dpo i am. All i know is i am CD39 which is the latest i've gone before AF has came since the MC 13 months ago. I took a test and it was a bfn. So i guess i'm going to have just a real late AF. It sucks.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw that's shite Rach :-( I seem to be having a really long af...bleurgh!

Don't really have a game plan Leese! Just waiting for stoopid af to sod off then getting down to bidness!!!


----------



## themarshas

Lisette- it's so easy to take a million photos a day... I seriously have to limit myself to posting only a few a week on facebook. I can't help it, I just think my little man is amazing. haha 

Rach- I'm still crossing everything for you and that someday you'll get a "normal" or shorter cycle that is more predictable!

Emma- that's awesome! It's always good to do something you enjoy. I love my job but obviously today I don't feel like working today...


----------



## jessy1101

Rach was it this month u think u o'D later?? Could b a late bfp !??!?

Emma what i find crazy is that no pregnancy bump looks the same lol. Every single one of them are different and yet u can be at exactly the same date preg wise with some1 else be carrrying the exact same size baby and yet be completly different. Bodies r weird.

Liz hunny i feel ur pain i love my job but goddamn my 19 days cannot be over fast enough. Is that such a bad thing?? LOL

Lisette does it seem like her umbilical cord will be falling out soon? My friend's MIL ripped hers out of her baby fucking idiot. My friend was like omggg she's bleeding WTF did u do and she was like ummm nuttin it was just like that blablabla.

Leese i never even tried using a flashlight on my tummy! I just know that when LMFAO come s on Charlie starts raving like mad...total party girl i just know it.

Thank fuck it's friday tomorrow :)


----------



## jessy1101

FYI everyone on the 26th of september PUPO will be a year old!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

That is aweeeesome Jessy! I was just thinking about how it's been a year that i've been loyal to this site. Signing in almost everyday and chatting with the best girls in the world! Seriously don't know what i'd do if i didn't have people who understands. Since i am on this subject, my friend and i had an argument the other day about things. She had a miscarriage a long time ago. She's been with her bf for like 6 years now. She has a 3 year old. Anywho. She had this miscarriage while with him. It was BEFORE her 3 year old was conceived. In the last year she's had 2 abortions. When i talk to her about how i'm angry, hurt, upset, etc about not being pregnant yet.. she goes on and on about how she knows how i feel. I just try to make a point that she hasn't had to wait as long as Andrew and i have to get her baby. She then throws the abortions in my face. I told her that was her choice... me losing my child wasn't my choice. She is relentless and keeps going on and on about how basically she's had it worse and knows what i'm going thru and that i need to be patient. I told her i give up talking to her about the subject because yeah she may have felt similular things as i do but she doesn't know how it feels completely to keep trying and having no result. Ugh! Now that is off my chest... lol.


----------



## lauren10

rach big hugs and hoping for a bfp still!

Stacie your appt went well? did you have it yet? 

Lisa yes that's totally normal. all the way to the end I had my worries, but they go through phases and don't always move at consistent times!

thanks for ideas that keep coming! I do think she'd love crafts, and I love them too. I'll hit up michael's this weekend!! Today Ellie and I played restaurant. I gave her a crayon and note pad and she took my order then went to the kitchen with a cup and came back and watched me "eat" it, then say "more?" She was really pushing the ham. 

Lisette when the babes hit growth spurts they eat way more frequently...and either sleep more or get frequently fussy for no apparent reason. They'll even fuss while they're feeding. 

Sorry about your cooch pain Jessy! it will get better after you have the baby :) haha. hang in there!


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry, I forgot my phone and then had about a zillion texts to send after I picked up DS from school. 

Appt went OK. Little guy is healthy but he is still breech :( My Dr. is letting me take until my next appt next Tuesday to decide what I want to do, but I think I am going to go with the c-section. I asked if I chose the version if he would induce me and he said not before 39 weeks. By then little guy should weigh 9+ lbs! I am afraid that I will do the version and even if it worked he will be too big and either get stuck requiring forceps like his brother (who was 8lb 14oz) or require an emergency c-section. So both me and DH agreed that the c-section is our best option. So it looks like I will hopefully be pregnant 2 more weeks and then have a c-section!

Oh and my stupid BP was back up to 151/93 :( but my Dr. didn't say anyting about it.


----------



## lauren10

Stacie I think that's a smart plan! Safest way for the baby. 

Emma that's cool- do you have a future in midwifery?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank u girls hope all of u had a good day xoxox

Cant believe pupo 1 year soon !!:)


----------



## Krippy

Awwww...PUPO 1 year anniversary is the same date as RJs first birthday! Can't believe it has been a year already.

I think it sounds like you made the right choice for you and your LO Stace! Can't wait to meet the little troublemaker!

Sorry your cycle is giving you hell Rach...I must be so frustrating! 

Emma...I think you would make an amazing midwife. What a rewarding career to be involved in! So cool all the things you got to experience today. I think we forget how amazing pregnancy is!

I haven't tried the flashlight trick Leese! That is sooo cool! :) 

Hello Liz, Lisette, and Lauren! My neice loves to play restaurant and store...the things little girls love to do!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Rach I don't really see how your friend can compare the 2 things, like you said it was her choice to terminate her pregnancies. She sounds really insensitive. Hope you're doing ok babe? We will get our (proper!) bfp's this year if it kills us haha!

Aww Stacie im sorry Liam is still breech :-( But I guess you have a plan now & you will get a definite date xx

The course I'm doing is adult nursing so midwifery is a completely different specialty but I guess I could consider it for the future - don't know how I'd handle things going wrong tho...

Oh I have my appt at the mc clinic today so I will update on what my Dr says.

PUPO is almost 1????!!!!! Whaaaaaat?! Well it's been an absolute rollercoaster of a year for all of us but I'm sooo glad I had all you guys right there with me coz I couldn't have got thru it without you! Big hugs xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

I feel the same em.. Love all u pupos!!! Couldnt have survived with out yas xoxox


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i find that extremely...well insensitive and bitchy of ur friend to say that to you! Mc's are terrible no mather when they happend but to turn around and then compare ur mc with her abortions??? How in the fuck is that the same thing??? There is no comparaison!! Ur deliberatly deciding to end ur pregnancy it's not a shock outta thin air that happens like with a mc...grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr sorry but people like that seriously piss me off...I'm sorry she said that crap to u...i am virtualy bitch slapping that dumbass right now.

Lauren does Ellie have an Easy bake oven??????????????? That was my all time fav thing when i was a kid!!! Crap i loved my easy bake we've already shopped around for the one were gonna buy Charlie lolol. 

Stace i really think ur making the right decision. There will be a lot less risks and pain for u for sure. As for schedule wise isnt it 2 weeks before u due date to make sure u dont go into labor and etc? I'm not sure exactly how they plan it date wise...hmmm..

I still cant believe PUPO will be a year old...over 15 000 posts later lolol. I just want u all to know that i am extremely blessed to have met every single amazing one of you. You all help me keep the LOLZ coming and smile every day :) :)


----------



## themarshas

I agree with the easy bake over. Totally loved mine as a kid. Plus you can bake real food in it you don't have to buy the packets. My mom learned this after spending a gazillion dollars on the little packets. And Jessy that was kinda creepy because I was looking at things I don't have to have on a few of my facebook local swap pages and there were like 3 for sale yest and I was thinking how I used to love it... which is weird because I dispise cooking now haha.

And this is literally the only page that I religiously check on BNB. Although I didn't join until late October it's been great having you all to chat with and get to know- through all the ups and downs. I'm pretty sure I've told you all more about my life then those I actually talk to in person <3


----------



## jessy1101

Liz it was hilarious cuz i use to get so impatient with waiting for the little packets to cook i'd just take it out and usualy eat them half cooked LOLOL God those we're the good old days.

As for life sharing it's always easiest with people u dont actualy see face to face. Then again i am an oversharer sooo ya...guess some people do know lots of what i tell u guys huh...mehhh whatevez.


----------



## crystalclaro

hi everyone :) 
Rach sorry your friend is so insensitive !!! of course loosing a baby and a termination is not the same thing!! she had control and with a miscarriage you don't have any control !!! maybe you will have a late BFP this month :) fingers crossed for you.
Stace maybe the little one will decide do turn on his own?? 
AFM I was laying down and then when I got up there was a lot of watery discharge enough to run down my leg and then a glob of mucus that was pink (sorry TMI) i was at the hospital yesterday for my weekly NST and told them I was having contractions again about 20 min apart but the nurse said they did not show up on the monitor so she never called the dr. I have been having contractions pretty consistent for about a month now, some days more frequent and painful than others. So I have to head into L&D again for them to make sure I'm not leaking or anything :( if the test is positive for preterm labor then they will fly me to Edmonton and I will have to be on hospital bed rest until the baby is born. they can only handle babies who are born at 32 weeks at this hospital.


----------



## jessy1101

Oh no Crystal i hope everything is ok! Keep us in the loop what they find out. Thoughts and positive vibes ur way sweety.


----------



## crystalclaro

jessy1101 said:


> Oh no Crystal i hope everything is ok! Keep us in the loop what they find out. Thoughts and positive vibes ur way sweety.

Thanks Jesse , this little guy just seems inpatient , at my ultrasound the other day his head was already in my pelvis, the tech kept trying to push his head out so he could get a good measurement but Ethan was very comfy and was not moving for anything. !!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ooo crystal that stinks u have to go thru that .. I hope baby ethan stays comfy for a while longer....keep is in touch! Xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

kind of a weird shot but...

heres 18 week belly!!
 



Attached Files:







18weeks.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey PUPO's :wave:

Wow almost the one year mark!!! And what a year its been...angels bday coming up & isooo overcome with emotions today! Aaahhhh so glad to have met u all :hugs:

Stace darling I think its a great decision & hope ur recovery is as smooth as mine has been!

Leese loving the bump babe xoxo

Crystal sending loads of positive vibes & prayers ur way!

Jessy chica chica almost done work :happydance:

Rach I'm sooo sorry ur dealing with a friend like that! Seriously I'd be livid if I were u...I mean there is no comparrison! NONE! :hugs:

Lauren how r the girls doing? What's this weekends activites?

Emm the midwife follow sounds really great! Dust for a new cycle starting soon sweetie xxx

Liz latest little man pics on fb r super cute :) I'm a picture freak anyways so with the baby I knew it would be out of control...hence the seperate website people can check in on rather that proud momma bombarding fb daily :p

Kris how u feeling doll? I think we're due for another bump pic?

Kim have I missed ur trip return? Hope u had a blast :)

AFM miss Melina is still being a great lil baby but the growth spurt & crazy feeding officially began yesterday at dinner time & my boobs are starting to feel battered! Lol God bless her she gave us two 3.5hr chunks last night but besides that boob boob boob :)


----------



## crystalclaro

Ok here is my update. Got to labor and delivery and had a tiny bit of amniotic fluid show up but my cervix was closed . They did the fetel mecronim(sp) test to check for preterm labor and it came back positive :( so they started a PIC line on me for fluid and meds and flew me by private jet to Edmonton by the time I got here to Edmonton my contractions were 2 min apart and lasting about 60 sec. They rechecked my cervix and I dilated to 2 cm :( they gave me a dose of steroids for the baby's lungs and some morphine to try and stop the contractions, that did not work so I have had two does of some other meds to slow down or stop labor but so far it's not working. They will recheck my cervix later this morning and give me some more steroids. 
I'm really scared and lonely. My husband changed his flight and is leaving tomorrow night and will arrive here in Edmonton Sunday morning. I'm just praying Ethan stays in longer and that my husband has no issues at immigration. He just received his passport by UPS a few hrs ago. 
I will try to keep u girls updated but Internet is finicky on my phone. Just keep us in your prayers ( I know u will :) I'm so thankful to have found you girls because not everyone understands what this is like . Even though I don't post as often as most of you guys I'm always checking in and have felt encouraged and calmer by knowing what all of u have been through and are going through . Thank you everyone love you all <3


----------



## lauren10

oh crystal honey i'm so sorry about all this!! you're in good hands and they'll take good care of you. I know everyone has a story, but my friend had her twins at 29 weeks and they are just absolutely perfect 8 year olds now!! They can do amazing things for babies even if you're in the worst case scenario...but sending lots of prayers that Ethan hangs in there for weeks more!

lots of love and hugs

what a blessing your husband just received his passport! hope he arrives soon! if you're feeling lonely and want to send me texts i'll pm my number. xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal!! :( i hate that u feel alone that sucks and is scary did they say how much longer they would like him to stay in if possible? I think at this hospital u said at least 32 weeks right the new one?? I pray he stays in for u hunni and let us kno wen u can updates xo

Lisette melina is just so cute i cant even lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lauren i can believe ryans already almost 2 months so crazyyy!! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Crystal!!! What an ordeal to have been through sweetie! Like lauren said u r in good hands now & will certainly keep u & ur family in my prayers :hugs: A speedy arrival to ur H & in the meantime may u be blessed with lovely nurses to get u through the next days xo


----------



## AmyB1978

Crystal, just wanted to say I am thinking about you and am glad you are in good hands. I hope Ethan decides to stay put for, at least, awhile longer and that your DH can be by your side soon! :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal ur definetly in good hands! Ive heard great things when they start the steroids cuz it speeds up lung growth by tons and helps in preterm labor. Glad ur husband will b there by tomorrow and lil Ethan better stay in his gushy cushion until then!!

Yay it s saturday!! Lisette did u have any booby feeding pain or Melina had no prob latching on? Are u gonna pump ur milk to help up feeding wise?


----------



## lauren10

Lisa great bump! Lisette love your new avatar. 

Crystal hope things are going well!


----------



## crystalclaro

aww thank you everyone , Lauren you are so sweet you can inbox me if u want . The internet is kinda wonky here.
so the update is they managed to slow my contractions down to every 10 min , they were every 2 min . I was leaking fluid but it stopped and they don't want to check my cervix again unless the contractions pick back up, I was dialated 2 cm and effaced lastnight. i will get my second dose of steroids at 5 tonight, they make me super wired and hungry like lumberjack. lol the baby is measuring around 4 lbs and I got to see him on 4d ultrasound. it was the most amazing thing ever, he is sooo cute, he has chubby cheeks with dimples and my face but his daddy's lips and his brothers nose!!!! his heart is perfect and no blood flow issues with his cord or placenta. so basically if he is born this week he will need some level of breathing help but they wont know until that happensand he will have to stay in the NICU for 6-9 weeks ddepending on how fast he learns to breath and eat at the same time and regulate his temp. the dr's and nurses are awesome here.
so hubby is due to arrive here tomorrow afternoon and we r just praying all will go well at customs, i do have all his important papers if they need to verify anything and my dr's are willing to speak directly to immigration if they wish to do so. we r just so anxious when dealing with customs and immigration, sometimes they r so nice other times they are just assholes. it kinda sucks that important matters are decided on are based on the officers mood at times. so keep us in your prayers for customs to go off without a hitch :) im so excited to see my husband . i will cry for sure out of happiness!!!


----------



## lauren10

aw i'm glad things are going better! why would your hubby have trouble if he had a passport? Hope the rest of your night goes well and everything is quiet!


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> aw i'm glad things are going better! why would your hubby have trouble if he had a passport? Hope the rest of your night goes well and everything is quiet!

because he has a vitnamese passport and a temporary green card paper that is valid for a year , it should not be an issue but you never know what they decide to make a fuss over.


----------



## crystalclaro

crystalclaro said:


> lauren10 said:
> 
> 
> aw i'm glad things are going better! why would your hubby have trouble if he had a passport? Hope the rest of your night goes well and everything is quiet!
> 
> because he has a vitnamese passport and a temporary green card paper that is valid for a year , it should not be an issue but you never know what they decide to make a fuss over.Click to expand...

legallyt he is a green card holder but more than a year ago he was coming back from vietnam and a charge showed up on the screen that was suppose to have been removed from when he was 18 so they took the green card and ordered him to go to immigration court. the charge has been dismissed and expunged there is no record of it in the FBI report so he has to wait for appeals court to get his card back and that could take 6 years for them to get to his case because he is still allowed to reside,work and travel in and out of america. so they gave him a temporary card that they will renew every year. so it may confuse the canadian customs.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Crystal hunni soo glad u checked in & u seem stable right now! Keeping u, H & baby in my prayers tonight! Hang in there sweetie!xxx

Lauren babe just saw some new pics u posted :cloud9: serious little cutie pie's together!

Jessy miss Melina is a great latcher thank God so bf'ing has been pretty easy I have to say I've been lucky...she had a feeding frenzy last night from 10-4am & I was really starting to be sore & having tons of pain in my scar since bf'ing makes ur uterus contract so after 18feedings in 24hrs I was burnt...almost caved & gave her the pacifier but she finally calmed down & crashed out on my chest for 4hours! Phew!!! Much more normal & sweet baby today...coming up on 10pm though so pls cross ur fingers ladies! Lol

How's everyone else doing today? Good weekends I hope :hugs:


----------



## Twinkie210

Crystal- I hope your little guy stays in there as long as possible! I am sure it is super scary, but the fact that they were able to give you steroid shots is a great sign and I think 30+ weekers generally do pretty well if they are otherwise healthy (my SIL is a NICU nurse :)) and his weight sounds great! He would have been one chunky monkey if he would have stayed in until 40 weeks! My first son's birthday is Monday... I hope Ethan doesn't have the same b-day...

Rach- sorry about the friend drama!

Lisette- I am glad Melina is a feeding pro!

Jessy- to answer your question from a couple days ago (sorry haven't had much time on here) my Dr. doesn't schedule elective c-sections before 39 weeks (also found out from a nurse friend that the hospital doesn't do elective anything before 39 weeks without a good reason) I should get to schedule the c-section on Tuesday when I go back to the Dr., so by either Tuesday afternoon or Wednesday I should have a delivery date. If I happen to go into labor before then, I just have to go to L&D fairly early so they can do an "emergency" c-section. I am 39 weeks on the 27th, but my Dr's surgery day is Friday's so I am betting on a c-section on the 28th. I kind of figure I will go into labor the day before my c-section, LOL. This little guy seems to have his own opinions about everything!

So yup, another week and a half of pregnancy for me! I am really anxious to get past next wednesday (Monday is DS's birthday and Wednesday is my niece's) so little guy has no chance of sharing a birthday with his brother or cousin :) I swear I have baby foot sized bruises on the inside of my belly from his constant pushing, LOL. I keep asking this baby if he wants to flip over so Mommy doesn't have to have an expensive, painful surgery but it doesn't look like he cares about that! He seems to be quite comfy in there backwards! Yesterday I tried crawling again and did the icepack on the top of the bump and sat inverted for a couple minute (all I could stand because the pressure from my bump pushing against my chest made it card to breath). Nothing seemed to phase him, so I am kind of guessing that he is not going to flip, and if he does it will be on his own terms.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Stacie, apparently bouncing on a birthing ball is great for turning baby, maybe that's something you could try? But maybe little Liam just hasn't enough room to turn now? 

Crystal - sending lots of love your way, I can't imagine not seeing my dh for so long! Hope everything goes well at customs for him. Baby Ethan sounds like he's doing ok and hanging on in there so we'll keep everything crossed for you xxx
I'm sure Kim is/was a nicu nurse so she might be able to give you some info?

Lisette - hope you manage to get some rest, although I know you wouldn't change it for the world ;-)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awww crystal that will b just great when you see him cant wait for u!

How r u feelin stace

Em where r u in ur cycle hunni??


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Em :hugs: ur right, nomatter how long I'm awake or any pain I feel its forgotten with one look at her sweet face! Any sign of AF yet so u can get on to a fresh cycle?

Crystal how u doing this morning girl?

AFM very excited - got my rings back on my hand this morning & prepping for our newborn photo shoot soon :) Have a great day chicas xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hows mommy life lisette :) xoxox


----------



## crystalclaro

NewbieLisette said:


> Thanks Em :hugs: ur right, nomatter how long I'm awake or any pain I feel its forgotten with one look at her sweet face! Any sign of AF yet so u can get on to a fresh cycle?
> 
> Crystal how u doing this morning girl?
> 
> AFM very excited - got my rings back on my hand this morning & prepping for our newborn photo shoot soon :) Have a great day chicas xxx

Contracting again and they are way down in my pelvis and I feel them in my bum!! But they still don't want to check my cervix. So frustrating !!! Hubby is currently in the air to Edmonton he is due to arrive at the airport in about 2 hrs. The fact that he had no issues checking in with his current paperwork is a good sign, it means they have seen that paper b4 and knows its acceptable for entry into Canada :) 
Hate these contractions!! They make me say " son of a bitch" !!! But it all depends on the position I am laying in on how bad they feel.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Uugggg crystal hang in there love...T&P ur way :hugs:

Leese its the absolute yummiest feeling EVA! Must find a way to never work or leave her again! Lol


----------



## crystalclaro

ok so they rechecked my cervix and still holding steady at 2cm :) so that is reassuring and the best news of all my hubby has landed and cleared immigration and is due to arrive here at the hospital in 15 or 20 min!!!! thank you guys for all the ppositive vibes and prayers!!! im crying from happiness right now!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awesome news Crystal!! So glad your dh is there for you xxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY Crystal :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Crystal!!! Im so happy for ur hunny that it s lookin good and ur hubby will b there no mather what :)

Lisette ooo did u pick out Melina s outfit for the photoshoot?

Stace so no mather what tho u ll b having Liam before october so soon omg! Still cant believe how fast time flies.

Hope everyone had a great weekend! We spent all day at an orchard farm and picked a shizz load of delicious apples. I ate soooo many i thought i was gonna b poopin apple sauce hiihiii. All the walking felt fantastic. Yes im dead on my couch now but mehhh totaly worth it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay crystal!! Thats great news !! :)

Im done w work in dec lisette i cant wait im guna be stay at home momma so happy i am able to :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay Crystal! I hope you are enjoying some time with hubby and I hope Ethan behaves now that Daddy is there ;)

Jessy- It is not a guarantee yet that Liam will be born before October. I still have to schedule my c-section, I think it should be the 27th or the 28th, but it all depends on what the schedule is like since it is an elective surgery. Or little guy could decide to flip before hand and I could be waiting to go into labor naturally :)

Tomorrow is DS's birthday! My baby boy will be turning 9!!! I can't believe how fast time flies!


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw stace wow a 9 year old crazy!!! happy bday to him!!!

i think im guna try n get an apt today w my ob..im not sure if i have a uti, i have never had one...

so kinda tmi but i feel my urine smells weird..like foul-ish..sorry....and when i pee its very frequent and i feel like only a little comes out-

also i am like sore-ish my lower abdomen, could just be stretching or just hormones..

what do you guys think..also NO burning or anything-

ahh! :(


----------



## themarshas

Morning all!
Crystal- sounds like your little one has a mind of its own! Hopefully he will stay put a while longer and I'm so glad your other half is there now to be with you!

Lisette- I agree. No matter how horrible you may feel all it takes is looking at that lo and everything is better. I hate morning... esp Monday mornings but little man is a morning person and all smiles in the am which makes everything better 

AFM- we enjoyed our first camping trip in our new camper. Next weekend we are headed to Loudon NH for the NASCAR races with 35 campers and a total of 82 people... hopefully it's warmer than it was this weekend. Burrrrr. Hubby is off on business starting tomorrow night so I'm alone with little man for 4 days. :-( First long stretch since Cam arrived. And tomorrow am Cam has his 8 week check up and shots. Not looking forward to it! Oh, we went and looked at the land and met with a builder. We've pretty much decided that right now isn't good timing. We liked the land but didn't love it and we'd like to wait (and financially have to) at least a year before moving or building and the land has to be "occupied" (you have to be living there) within a year inorder to keep all the building codes that have been grandfathered in. Without these grandfathers it becomes like $30,000 more to build what we want... ohhh the joys...

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhh yay so happy it's monday morning! - Said no one ever LOL

Crystal how u doin sweety? Any new developpements? 

Liz i dont blame u if u dont absolutly love the land then definetly wait. Ut not in a hurry and u should definetly find something ur crazy about! Good luck with Cam's first shots today :)

Leese start drinking cranberry juice now. And dont worry it doesnt harm the baby at all as long as u start treating it now. I've had a few during pregnancy and it's been no biggie the meds they give r also baby safe so just talk to ur dr and see what he thinks u should do.

Stace ahh that's true it's not for 100% sure..and he could switch over so still the waiting game huh? Stoopid waiting game beurkkk..

How in the fuck is it possible we're already back to work???? I wanna be in my yummy jammies at home right now 'SOB'. Life is so cruel..


----------



## keepthefaithx

your the best jess..i bought cran-grape ocean spray, im chugging it lol


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- It sounds like you could have a UTI, I had one when I was pregnant with DS and I didn't have any burning or discomfort, so you can't always go by the "normal" signs when you are pregnant. I have noticed in the past that one of my first clues is that my pee smells funny and that I feel like I have to go every 5 minutes (then again I felt like that while I am pregnant too, LOL)

Liz- good luck with the shots, it is hard to watch, but it always made me feel better to know that they are protecting him from some really nasty diseases.

Well my work finally got the A/C fixed, now that it is fall and I will no longer be pregnant! It was 62 in the building when I got here! I am OK with it since I still have raging hormones, but everyone else is freezing!


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> your the best jess..i bought cran-grape ocean spray, im chugging it lol

If you can find straight cranberry it works way better. The juice blends have less cranberry.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace, i tried to find straight cranberry ..couldnt. So i read as long as its higher then 10percent juice its good the one i got was 15 percent..ahh lol


----------



## jkb11

Finally home!!!! We had a wonderful trip. Got to do some really awesome things like scuba diving (first time) in Cozumel. And we rode jet skis 27 miles around key west and saw sea turtles and played on a sand bar halfway thru. Lots of fun. And lots of baby dancing:) hope it worked. Had my blood drawn yesterday to see how well I ovulated. Should get the results back today or tomorrow..... 
Soooo I read every post ..... Where to start.....
Crystal - hope your doing well hunny. At my hospital less than 28 weeks was automatically intubated. (breathing machine). But they can do really well and have the tube removed very quickly. But being at 30 weeks will make a huge difference. They will base thier treatment on how he is doing. But they will most likely do what is called an in/out surf. Which is where they place a breathing tube down as soon as he is born just long enough to give a med called surfactant. (love me some surfactant):) they will breathe the med directly to his lungs and then remove the tube. (takes a few minutes) but baby's do awesome with this!!!! He will probably stay in an incubator until after 32 weeks. Then try him in an open crib. Most of our baby's would go home about 2 weeks before their original due date. The number one thing to worry about is actually infection. So make everyone have really good hand washing and I would limited the amount of visitors as much as possible :) I know all the tubes and lines can be over whelming but they work wonders!!! Like I said the number one thing is infection control. Hope he stays put for you but if he decides to come early just take a deep breath and take things one day at a time. Your in good hands. And right where you need to be. Love and prayers your way. Let me know if you have any questions. I'm happy to share how we handle things at my hospital but things might vary a lil depending on where you are:) 
Lisette - Melina is precious!! Love the pics 
Lisa- what a cute bump!!!!!
Stace- praying Liam turns for girlie!!!! Not much longer!!!!:)
1year pupo!!!!! Whaaaat! Crazy:) love all you girls


----------



## themarshas

Leese- sounds like a uti. I just had my very first one and I swear it was caused by shaving down there for the first time after giving birth. I'm a bit afraid to shave again. Fortunetly I seem to be growing significantly less hair(everywhere) now then during pregnancy. Weird. When I had mine I had symptoms for about 2 days and chugged cran juice and felt fine but when I got tested a week after I no longer had symptoms I still had the infection and still needed antibiotics. But they are safe for you and baby so nothing to worry about.

I want a vacation! Sounds like an amaazzzzing time. Incredibly jealous and I hope you got a nice tan!

Jessy- I'm with you... lets skip Monday and waste it at home in our pjs...


----------



## jessy1101

Liz hmmm i dont think a uti would b due to shaving since it is exterior no? Most comon reasons are if u had sex and say didnt before before or after. If u hold it in for too long. If u dont completly releave ur bladder when u do pee. But then again u can get one for any damn wonky reason. Could also be due to the huge hormone shift u went threw or etc etc. As for jammies fall is definetly coming since i've started debating on having to change my jammy shorts for jammy pants bottoms since the mornings are coldddddd..

Kim eeeee glad u have an amazing time chica! R u all tanned? How was the food? Anything u ate lots of? Drinks? Deets plz :)


----------



## themarshas

I thought it was a weird reason too but we hadn't even had sex yet and literally I shaved that morning and that afternoon I was having symptoms... but who knows. Silly bodies. Another sad item to note: I started birth control a week ago and now my hair has gone back to falling out like crazy (did prepregnancy and literally I lost like 2 hairs while preggo). I guess they are right, pregnancy does stop your hair from falling out and birth control messes up your hormones.. blah!


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> I thought it was a weird reason too but we hadn't even had sex yet and literally I shaved that morning and that afternoon I was having symptoms... but who knows. Silly bodies. Another sad item to note: I started birth control a week ago and now my hair has gone back to falling out like crazy (did prepregnancy and literally I lost like 2 hairs while preggo). I guess they are right, pregnancy does stop your hair from falling out and birth control messes up your hormones.. blah!

My thoughts r that it is a freaky deaky coincidence that happend at the exact same day as shaving and all futur shaves will now freak u out LOL. And u will decide to go cave woman and just not shave...god helps us maybe dont do that LOLOL.

I've also heard it looses it's extra oummfff u get during pregnancy. Like the shinny glossy fabulousness of it all. Damn hormones...what about skin wise? Did it get oilier for u or not really a difference?


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> I thought it was a weird reason too but we hadn't even had sex yet and literally I shaved that morning and that afternoon I was having symptoms... but who knows. Silly bodies. Another sad item to note: I started birth control a week ago and now my hair has gone back to falling out like crazy (did prepregnancy and literally I lost like 2 hairs while preggo). I guess they are right, pregnancy does stop your hair from falling out and birth control messes up your hormones.. blah!

I can get UTIs from soap and bubble baths. I bet it wasn't the shaving per se, but the soap/shaving cream you used. I think the soap/shaving cream can cause irritation, which leads to not emptying you bladder enough and then a UTI :(


----------



## jessy1101

Ditto for me too Stace it seems like i'm uber sensitive to certain kinds of soap and it definetly doesnt help either. 

It's crazy how some women can be prone to gettin UTI's and others never ever get one in their whole lives!


----------



## themarshas

yup, I'm blaming it on the shaving cream and yes I am freaked out to shave again but clearly I will because cave woman is just not my style haha. And losing my pretty hair is just sad but so far my skin has maintained it's normalcy. It got better with pregnancy and so far it's handling with the transitions well. But I also changed products to natural ones (I had been using proactive and switched to Belli Brand-highly recommend- and bio oil as a daily moisturizer (I should buy stock in this)) when I got preggo/trying and that might be most of it too.


----------



## keepthefaithx

k im dropping off my pee at 3 today after work. hope i get results quick until then ill be drinking my cranberry juice. thanks girls xoxoxoxo

they have to send it out hopefully get results soon! so if i need antibiotics i can start-

ive been using the same soap down there for years..idk ahh!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ditto for me too Stace it seems like i'm uber sensitive to certain kinds of soap and it definetly doesnt help either.
> 
> It's crazy how some women can be prone to gettin UTI's and others never ever get one in their whole lives!

I agree Jessy! I got them a lot when I was a kid, but I have only had a couple as an adult. But I learned quickly not to use bubble baths (Oh how I miss them!) and I have to be extra diligent rinsing when I lather up down there! Shaving wise, I have converted to caveman mode right now, because I haven't been able to see that area for months! If I lean enough I can still get the bikini line, which I have settled for so far. At least if I have a c-section my lack of shaving will not be on display ;)


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> k im dropping off my pee at 3 today after work. hope i get results quick until then ill be drinking my cranberry juice. thanks girls xoxoxoxo
> 
> they have to send it out hopefully get results soon! so if i need antibiotics i can start-
> 
> ive been using the same soap down there for years..idk ahh!!!

Lisa- I think in pregnancy it is usually just caused by not being able to empty your bladder all the way, since baby is squishing everything ;) So I think you are OK with the soap you are using!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lol thanks stace

i had like a sneeze fit lastnight and peed myself that was wonderful..lmao


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kim welcome back girlie :wave: I want cruise deets too!! fx all the baby dancing did the trick :) Any house developments while away?
Stace fx for a turn sweetie & happy bday to ur DS :)
Rach where ya been doll?xxx
Emm how's it going? Any sign of AF?
Leese soooo jelly about staying home, its really something amazing to have the choise to do!! Good luck for no uti today! 
Liz I hope Cam's shots go smooth & he's a great boy while daddy's away!
Jessy sooon baby home all the time & you'll see it ROCKS!
Crystal thinking of ya - send us an update when u can xo
Lauren how was the weekend? Girlie activites with Ellie? House progress?
Kris hope u had a nice weekend & feeling ok? :hugs:

AFM Melina is doing great just has tummy troubles sometimes so its hard to console her :( Have my pre-natal massage therapist here right now giving us all massages & gonna show us special baby massage & dances to help her! Yipppeee! Tonight will be my first night trying it all alone since H is back to work already tmmr he needs his sleep! Eeeekkk wish me luck!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey lisette!! so happy melina is doing good!! shes so freaking cute whenever i see her pic on your avatar i smile lol xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Eeeekkkk just found out we're getting a niece this time round yipeeeeeee, can't wait to shop pink!!!!! :-D


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette wow that sounds pretty fun! I'm not sure if they have classes like that here...did u book threw a website or..??? 

Emma eeee congrats on the pink!! Betcha ur lil niece will be spoiled rotten!

Holy fuck i cant believe Robert Pattinsson actualy took Kristen Stewart back...fucking idiot..


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- Yay for pink! Hopefully you get to buy your own pink stuff soon too! Girl stuff is way more fun to shop for :)


----------



## themarshas

Yay for a girl niece! My cousin is pregnant and the whole family is rooting for a girl! But they aren't finding out the sex so we have to wait until April.. booo


----------



## themarshas

jessy1101 said:


> Lisette wow that sounds pretty fun! I'm not sure if they have classes like that here...did u book threw a website or..???
> 
> Emma eeee congrats on the pink!! Betcha ur lil niece will be spoiled rotten!
> 
> Holy fuck i cant believe Robert Pattinsson actualy took Kristen Stewart back...fucking idiot..

Bahh! The world of celebs who are clearly screwed up in the head!


----------



## AmyB1978

Just wanted to share with you ladies.. we had our 16 week ultrasound today and found out we are having a ....
:pink:

Lisette, we stole your block idea... it's a good one and we plan on using it throughout! Thanks! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







DSC01618.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 3









DSC01611.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jkb11

So I just got my lab result back it was 10.6 last month was 8.8. Anything greater than 8 is considered ovulation but if you have a medicated cycle they want to see levels above 15....


----------



## jessy1101

Amy yahoooo congrats on team pink!!

Kim ok wait so is that good or u didnt O yet or..??


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim, that sucks, but it doesn't mean you are out for sure right? Maybe you just ovulated a little later than you thought. Still keeping my fingers crossed for a vacation sticky bean!


----------



## jkb11

Jess it means I had a weak ovulation. So it's very unlikely. There is still a chance but most likely I'm not. Also if it was I would want to see a crazy # like 50's because once your preggo it should really increase progesterone levels.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Amy congrats girl!!! Does emily have a middle name??!

Kim maybe each month will get higher? Did he still say to try his month i heard over 10 is still good i kno u mean w over 15 but keeping fxd its ur month!!

Em yay for team pink happy for u sweeti is this ur first niece??


----------



## AmyB1978

Her name is Emily Nicole. By the way, where exactly on the bump website do you go to get the name tag, I like it and was thinking about using it but couldn't figure it out (I blame preggo brain!!)


----------



## crystalclaro

jkb11 said:


> Finally home!!!! We had a wonderful trip. Got to do some really awesome things like scuba diving (first time) in Cozumel. And we rode jet skis 27 miles around key west and saw sea turtles and played on a sand bar halfway thru. Lots of fun. And lots of baby dancing:) hope it worked. Had my blood drawn yesterday to see how well I ovulated. Should get the results back today or tomorrow.....
> Soooo I read every post ..... Where to start.....
> Crystal - hope your doing well hunny. At my hospital less than 28 weeks was automatically intubated. (breathing machine). But they can do really well and have the tube removed very quickly. But being at 30 weeks will make a huge difference. They will base thier treatment on how he is doing. But they will most likely do what is called an in/out surf. Which is where they place a breathing tube down as soon as he is born just long enough to give a med called surfactant. (love me some surfactant):) they will breathe the med directly to his lungs and then remove the tube. (takes a few minutes) but baby's do awesome with this!!!! He will probably stay in an incubator until after 32 weeks. Then try him in an open crib. Most of our baby's would go home about 2 weeks before their original due date. The number one thing to worry about is actually infection. So make everyone have really good hand washing and I would limited the amount of visitors as much as possible :) I know all the tubes and lines can be over whelming but they work wonders!!! Like I said the number one thing is infection control. Hope he stays put for you but if he decides to come early just take a deep breath and take things one day at a time. Your in good hands. And right where you need to be. Love and prayers your way. Let me know if you have any questions. I'm happy to share how we handle things at my hospital but things might vary a lil depending on where you are:)
> Lisette - Melina is precious!! Love the pics
> Lisa- what a cute bump!!!!!
> Stace- praying Liam turns for girlie!!!! Not much longer!!!!:)
> 1year pupo!!!!! Whaaaat! Crazy:) love all you girls

thank you for all the information :) it helps make me feel more confident. I started contracting again this AM, 2 min apart but no change to y cervix so they gave me some more morphine and gravol to get my uterus to relax, it seems to work for a while so that is good. They r just trying to get the baby to stay in as long as possible. its so awesome to have my husband here with me , i have a private room so he gets to stay right with me :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma congrats on the news of a niece! YAY shopping in pink :)
Amy sooo wonderful ur having a girl too :cloud9: what a gorgeous name! Happy to share any cute picture ideas, follow me on pintrest if u like "Lisette Barsikhian"
Jess baby massage was given to us by our pre-natal massage therapist...maybe check in ur area if some of them also offer that? Worse case I can give u her name for when ur next in my area? Oh & I forot to tell u about the photoshoot yesterday u asked - miss Melina was in a white ruffle diaper cover for most of it (Etsy) and a white onsie that said "loved" for a few pics! I did a lot of cute stuff from my pintrest ideas...just a few days & ill get to see them :cloud9:
Kim keeping my fx girl xxx
Crystal really happy DH is with ya & u seem stable! Good job momma :)
Lisa thank u for saying - we think she just edible :) everyday load new pics to her site cuz she has a fan follwoing of family & friends already & choosing the best ones is a struggle! Lol how's the nausea been girlie?


----------



## AmyB1978

So I got the great news today that our baby is still healthy and okay and that it is a girl and I am so excited/happy... yet I have been crying off and on all day. I am not sure if it is relief, happiness, grief for the baby we miscarried (Who I also felt, strongly, was a girl though we had no way of knowing), stress from moving, or a combination of all of it. 

I just feel so incredibly emotional today... and then feel guilty that I don't just feel pure happiness...

I just needed to get that off my mind somewhere where I felt like someone may possibly understand?

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Amy vent anytime u need! Totally normal to feel the waves of emotion & not really even understand exactly why (ithere with ya I know!) Best advise I got & can give is let yourself feel it & cry through it when u need to :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Congrats Amy!

Glad you're doing ok crystal xx

Yep this will be my first niece, I have 2 nephews so we r super excited, although dh did want us to have a girl first! But I said to him that any baby for us would be good right now!!

Think I'll be ov'ing sometime between thurs & sat so we are cracking on with the bd'ing!! I told dh he has to get me knocked up this month or my af will be due when we are on a family holiday in Wales haha!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Amy!

Crystal- glad they have been able to control you contractions! 

Emma- My DH was the same way, he really wanted us to have a girl :) but I am with you any baby was welcome and we have grown kind of attached to this little guy, LOL. Someone at my son's soccer game last night asked me if we wanted a girl. I am never quite sure how to answer. I mean of course we did, but it isn't like we don't love this baby because he is a boy! It just seems like a silly question. I want to respond, "Yes, and we are thinking about trading him in after he is born." just to see what they will say.

Dr. appt today! Hopefully all goes well and I get to schedule my c-section! the past couple days have been miserable and I am ready to have a delivery date to look forward to. I had acid reflux all day yesterday and I am now constipated. I really need little guy to give my internal organs some room to function properly.


----------



## Krippy

Good luck with your appt Stace! Hope you feel better soon and you get that date! :)


----------



## themarshas

Amy- it's totally normal to be emotional. Between all you've been through, the relief, and just being pregnant which I swear makes you crazy some days- you deserve to cry it out (even when you don't know what you're crying about)! Give yourself a break, enjoy every moment of this time and remember that soon the hormones will pass and you'll be back to being happy about everything


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I have my c-section date! September 28th at 9 am! However I was 2-3 centimeters dilated when I went to the Dr. today, so you never know it could be sooner. They did an ultrasound to verify little guy's position and estimated him to weigh 8lbs 10oz at 37 weeks 5 days, so looking like another big boy for me! When she was measuring him she said, my he has a good sized head, LOL. I said, thank you for telling me this, it only reaffirms my decision for a c-section! She said she didn't want to say anything, but she agreed c-section looked like a good option since he is breech ;) So now I am in the waiting game, either for the 28th or for labor to begin, which ever happens first! I need lots of anti labor thoughts for the next day though. Tomorrow is my niece's birthday and I do not want them to share a birthday. I have vowed to keep my legs crossed until Thursday!


----------



## themarshas

Yay! That's so soon! But maybe he will be here sooner! Sounds like he will be a pretty big boy. 

Cam had his 8 week apt today. 13 lbs 23 inches. 85th percentile all around. Had 1 oral shot & 3 in the legs. Had to go get him from daycare around 2 because he just kept crying and his legs were puffy & red. Poor peanut. A dose of tylenol and a nap and he seems better. At least he finally ate so that makes me feel better


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace thats sooooo awsum so happy for u girl its guna come so quick cant wait to see him!!!!!

Liz thats great we need new pics of cam!!


----------



## jessy1101

Congrats again Amy! Feel free to vent and b emotional all u want sweety it s always mpre sensitive when u add hormones in the mix.

Stace dayummm me thinks the c section is definetly a good thing for u. Betcha it was like wow great head size and u were all thank u for telling me bring on the non vaginal way lolol

Liz poor Cam even i swell up arm wise last time i got shots..they r evillll

Lisette definetly gimme the massage info. Cant wait to see ur photoshoot! Bet lil Melina was a total star :)

Emma bring on the yummy bowchica wow wow goodness:) :)

Im now paranoid that everytime we have sec and i have..lots of self lubricant it s due to my water breaking lololol i know im cray cray but it really freaks me out. I wonder when is the more crisis time that it can provoke labor? 37 weeks give or take?


----------



## Twinkie210

I think it can start labor anytime, but really your body has to want to go into labor for it to work (I think hormones play a huge part too). I would say it is more likely to start labor the farther along you are. You would know if you were going into labor, you would feel the contractions :) Oh and I think it is highly unlikely that having sex would cause your water to break :) 

With that being said, I was completely shocked when the Dr. said I was dilated to a 2 or 3. I have had some contractions, but nothing too note worthy. But I guess this is also my second baby so my body knows what it is doing :) It is a shame that my body is wasting it's time dilating, since little guy is coming out the sunroof anyway LOL. Unless he decides to take up gymnastics and flip at the last moment!


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz- poor Cam! Did you give him a dose of tylenol before his shots too? My pediatrician used to tell me to do this so it is already working by the time he got his shots (although at 8 weeks, I could see why you may want to hold off giving him meds until he needs them) I hope he is feeling better!


----------



## jessy1101

I'm still debating if i want to give out halloween candy this year or not. I loveeee halloween and love giving out a millions candies but this year either i'll have a newborn or b heavily pregnant by then...which can umm..complicate things LOL.

Anybody going out this year or candy giving or etc?


----------



## themarshas

We go up to my mom's house to give out candy because our neighborhood doesn't really have many kids but hers does. Plus we can visit family and show off our little man... but I'm not sure on a costume yet... hmm...

and I'll post a pic of little man when my phone decides to send it to my email...


----------



## Krippy

Last year in our new house I bought 4 bags of candy to give out and we got 2 kids all night long. It was so disappointing...I am pondering whether or not to do it again this year as I ended up eating all of the leftover candy! lol

Congrats on the section date Stace...and wow with you progress so early! Silly boy being breech though! Can't wait to meet him!

Hope Cam feels better soon Liz...that is so hard to see your babe sick for the first time!


----------



## lauren10

hiya girls! 

Stace ohhh less than 10 days!! 

Liz, Ryan had her shots yesterday too and she was a bit fussy last night to go down, but then she slept for about 7 HOURS!!! I was in heaven. She's 12lbs 8oz and 85th% across the board too! (the girl version of the board I guess) she's not even really chubby she's just so big and solid! 

Jessy we always give out candy, but hardly anyone comes here because we're in the country :) Will hubby be home to help? you can definitely still do it! We have a neighbor that gives out goody bags for the parents...complete with a beer. haha

I started my vag workout last night. it's harder than I thought to keep the cones in and you have to walk around for 15 mins. lol....it was funny. My DH was laughing at me.


----------



## lauren10

Emma congrats on the niece and Amy congrats on team pink!! :)

Kim, would they expect the next cycle to be even better with the meds? that's a good sign it's going up with each cycle? not sure how it all works.


----------



## jessy1101

Of course DH would be there to help lol. Holy crap u guys kid wise for us last year we actualy got 572 kids LOL. All the kids from all the sorrounding neighboorhoods come and from 5:30 pm until 9pm it's pretty much non stop. I dont make candy bags cuz it would b crazy and extremely expensive. My whole dinning table is usualy one huge candy mass all over the place and we prepare 3 bowls of it and keep running inside to refill.


----------



## lauren10

jessy1101 said:


> Of course DH would be there to help lol. Holy crap u guys kid wise for us last year we actualy got 572 kids LOL. All the kids from all the sorrounding neighboorhoods come and from 5:30 pm until 9pm it's pretty much non stop. I dont make candy bags cuz it would b crazy and extremely expensive. My whole dinning table is usualy one huge candy mass all over the place and we prepare 3 bowls of it and keep running inside to refill.

Oh then you're all set. you just sit on the couch and yell "DOOR!" when you hear the doorbell and let him do the rest


----------



## lauren10

I think last year we got about 8 kids in 2 groups. Then we have a candy binge after.


----------



## themarshas

Holy Crap that's alot of kids Jessy! Insane! I feel like Halloween just keeps getting smaller and smaller here. 
Lauren- I'm trying to picture how these cones work. I feel as though it would definetly be amusing to watch.
I don't think Cam is that chubby either- just all around a solid kid. It was awful seeing him in pain. Clearly his legs were in pain from the shots. If they were touched he'd scrunch them up and squeal in pain. Even in his sleep he was whimpering until the tylenol kicked in. Poor baby! It took him a few hours even after the tylenol to move the leg they gave him 2 shots in.


----------



## lauren10

oh did he get all 3 at once? poor guy! i postponed the hep B for the girls until they go to school at least, so Ryan just got one on each leg. She screamed when we moved her at all last night...and we didn't have any baby tylenol in the house! eek. all is good today and hpefully for Cameron too.


----------



## jessy1101

Lauren nope not that easy cuz they ring the doorbell non stop which is a bitch! Basicly we have to sit on our front porch with the huge candy bowls and give them away. It's crazy dude...crazyyyyy..

I'm trying to remember which shot it is that we get and it makes ur arm hurt like a mother fucker for almost 2 days...is it tetanos?


----------



## Twinkie210

The tetnus shot does make your arm hurt for a couple days. I had a booster last year.

We never have very many trick or treators, but we don't stay home because we are taking DS out. But I think more and more kids do the trunk or treats at churches and schools.


----------



## themarshas

I got the Tdap shot this year and honestly I remember it hurting for days last time I had it. This time I didn't even feel them give it to me... it was pretty weird...

Yup 3 shots and an oral one for little man yesturday. But he seemed back to his normal self today which was nice.


----------



## themarshas

Cam at 2 months
 



Attached Files:







333890_800695238511_747160853_o.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5









229918_800694834321_1290985944_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twinkie210

What a cutie!


----------



## lauren10

he's so cute Liz!

yeah the TDaP can hurt! I think it depends on whether it hits near a nerve or something...because like you were saying, mine didn't hurt this last time either.


----------



## Krippy

What a sweetheart Liz! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

liz hes a doll awwww!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

all u girls are getting so close to due dates holy shit!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Congrats on the date Stace! Sooo exciting :)

Liz & Lauren hope the LO's are better after the shots :hugs: 

How was everyone's hump day? Flew by here since I was groggy & trying to catch up on sleep! Pro pics are in & sooo darn cute its really quite ridic :cloud9:


----------



## AmyB1978

Ladies, your babies are adorable!! I love seeing their pictures, and can't quite get over how big they are getting already!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Eeeeek update.... Lost part of my plug tonight! So 2-3 centimeters dilated and losing my mucus plug, little guy may not wait for the 28th!


----------



## Krippy

Ooohhh keep us updated Stace! I am so excited for you! :)

Lisette...what your avatar is beyond precious! 

Had such positive day today! Had an ultrasound on Monday...Baby is measuring right on track, even 2 days behind and my placenta has moved away from my placenta. So if the baby keeps growing on this track I will get my vaginal birth in December...Which I am so excited for! 

Next week is RJs first birthday so having happy and positive news like this really makes me feel wonderful!


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris, that is great to hear! Why did they want to schedule a c-section and not at least let you attempt a vaginal delivery? I will keep little RJ in my thoughts this next week :) and a happy first birthday to you Angel!


----------



## lauren10

Kris that's fantastic!! RJ is watching over you for sure :)

Stacie woo for losing your plug!!!! Does that mean they'll take you in for an emergency c section if you go sooner?


----------



## Twinkie210

lauren10 said:


> Kris that's fantastic!! RJ is watching over you for sure :)
> 
> Stacie woo for losing your plug!!!! Does that mean they'll take you in for an emergency c section if you go sooner?

If I go into labor before the 28th they will do a c-section (I guess it would technically be classified as an emergency c-section since it wouldn't be scheduled) The only way I am not having a c-section is if this little guy decides to turn on his own, then my Dr. said I could try to deliver vaginally if I want to (which I do). I don't think he is going to flip though, he has been in the same position for weeks now, so I think he is quite happy the way he is, LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace im so happy for you cant wait!!!!!! :)

how you feeling kris??

good morning girls how are you all doing!??!!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

Stace- YAY! Soon we will have another adorable little person to look at!

Lisette- your pic is absolutely adorable. She looks like a doll!

Kris- so glad you got awesome news! Thinking of you and & your little RJ this week.

Is it friday yet??? Anyone got exciting plans for the weekend?


----------



## jessy1101

Liz ur lil Cam is totaly adorbz!!

Lisette omg sweety love ur avator pic!

Stace say if ever he does switch around did they say u would be able to feel him doing so? Or would they have to do an ultrasound to see if he flipped?? Is the area around ur vagina sore?? Like muscle wise? That 's how i felt as soon as Charlie flipped head down and it hasnt stopped since so maybe that's how ur supose to b able to tell????

Kris that's great news for the placenta shifting and maybe trying a vaginal birth!! Sending u positive vibes for RJ's bday sweety xxxxxx

Soooooo a normal 20 min drive into work this morning took me a mother fucking hour and a half. I was internaly screaming in my car the whole way there and thought i had driven myself to early labor lololol. Seriously WTF??!?? It's a gorgeous sunny thursday morning and there is traffic like when we get a huge snow storm 'sigh'. Have i mentionned i'm happy i only have 14 days of work left???? I'm over the goddamn moon. Screw you morning drive ins and drive home's from work booooooooooooooooo


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Stace say if ever he does switch around did they say u would be able to feel him doing so? Or would they have to do an ultrasound to see if he flipped?? Is the area around ur vagina sore?? Like muscle wise? That 's how i felt as soon as Charlie flipped head down and it hasnt stopped since so maybe that's how ur supose to b able to tell????

They didn't say if I would be able to feel him, but I think I would. And I remember how I felt when DS's head was engaged and nope I don't feel that way at all. I can feel little twinges in my cervix, which I am assuming is because it is dilating, but I don't have that uncomfortable feeling that his head is going to hang out soon, like I did with DS. Plus I can feel lumps that I think are his head and feet at the top of my bump, so I am assuming my belly would look way different if he flips. 

The nurses/and or Dr. should be able to tell if he flipped by checking me either internally or externally around my belly. I think the only way they would do another ultrasound would be if they think he may have flipped, but they weren't 100% sure, but since I am dilating, I think the Dr. would be able to feel his head if he had flipped. He was certain he felt a butt the last two times he checked me and was correct ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh see i do feel like her head will soon be hanging out of my cooch lolol. And i swear to god lifting my legs to put them threw me pants is horrible!! I struggle every morning cuz my muscles feel so sore damnit..


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- Yay for only 14 more days of work!!!

Crystal- Any update?

Kim/Emma/Rach- Any update on your cycle? 

Loving all the new baby pics!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Ahh see i do feel like her head will soon be hanging out of my cooch lolol. And i swear to god lifting my legs to put them threw me pants is horrible!! I struggle every morning cuz my muscles feel so sore damnit..

LOL, well I can assure you that what your feeling is normal and a good sign. It means Charlie is right where you need her to be! I struggle to put my pants on too, but mostly because my belly is so big I am top heavy, so lifting one leg can be quite the acrobatic feat!


----------



## jessy1101

Trust me Stace it's time. It's getting harder every day to sit still in front of my computer and deal with all this dumbshit stuff that's been going on. You've been a total trooper lasting as long as u have sweety i most definetly admire u bunches :) :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I didn't really have a choice, here in the U.S. we don't get the leave you do. I only got 2 weeks before my due date (which technically is today, but I decided to finish out the week) and 6 weeks after delivery. Which I also found out this week that my short term disability will not allow me any extra time for a c-section! I was pissed off, because our old policy gave women 8 weeks after a c-section. They said if my Dr. writes me off for 8 weeks, then I have to either take the last 2 unpaid or used sick/vacation time (unless there is some sort of complication, then extensions will be granted on a case by case basis). WTF, I am having major abdominal surgery, I think if my Dr. thinks I need 8 weeks off, then the damn insurance company should pay for that!

OK rant over ;)

I am taking 8 weeks anyway because I was planning on taking 2 weeks vacation, but I didn't tell the insurance person that.


----------



## jessy1101

WTF??? They should definetly allow u the leave with ur insurance!! It is sugery and say if it was for anything else like i dunno...a kidney removal or some crap like that it would be 8 weeks right???? That's stoopid they dont give u the extra 2 weeks.

Basicly i'm on vacation and family paid leave from october 12th till november 2nd and then i start my 1 year mat leave on nov 5th until nov 2013. Even if i deliver before that date or after that date it's the official day that i start my leave and have to come back 1 year from then.


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG 1 year!!!! I would not be able to go back! I can take up to 12 weeks, but anything after 6 is unpaid for me (unless I am using vacation time, which I am doing for the 2 that I am taking). Oh and the 6 weeks I get is only at 70% pay :(


----------



## themarshas

Yup US insurance bites... Although if I took a year off I'd never had gone back to work. I miss my little man daily after only getting 7 weeks straight with him. Yup, I'd never return... and I can't believe you don't get 8 weeks for c-section. I thought that was the standard? stupid insurance! At least you have some though. I took my whole leave off unpaid because my company doesn't offer it. ohhh well. The time off was worth it!


----------



## Krippy

Twinkie210 said:


> Kris, that is great to hear! Why did they want to schedule a c-section and not at least let you attempt a vaginal delivery? I will keep little RJ in my thoughts this next week :) and a happy first birthday to you Angel!

RJ was 9 pounds 10 ounces and he got severely stuck so they were just playing it safe but if this bubs stays a regular size I am good to go! :)


----------



## Krippy

That is crazy that they don't give you 8 weeks for a section Stace! That is insane!

Insurance in the states is exactly why my SIL didn't go back to work after both of her kids but the horrible thing is not everybody can afford to do that! It is great that Canada understands that mother or fathers should be raising their children! :)

Hope you all have a great Thursday...sorry to hear about the traffic Jess! That really blows!


----------



## Krippy

PS. Thank you for all of the good vibes for RJs birthday! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Twinkie210

Krippy said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> Kris, that is great to hear! Why did they want to schedule a c-section and not at least let you attempt a vaginal delivery? I will keep little RJ in my thoughts this next week :) and a happy first birthday to you Angel!
> 
> RJ was 9 pounds 10 ounces and he got severely stuck so they were just playing it safe but if this bubs stays a regular size I am good to go! :)Click to expand...

Well that is nice that your Dr. is taking into consideration the size of your baby when recommending treatment. I think I will go with a girl guess for you, since your little one seems to be smaller than its brother :) But I think both of my boys were average sized at my 20 week ultrasounds, but then DS was just shy of 9lb at 38.5 weeks and this one seems like he should be right around the same, maybe a little bigger at 39weeks, so they seem to just put on lots of weight at the end :)


----------



## Krippy

Everyone keeps guessing girl so I guess we will see. I really like the girl name that we have picked out so maybe that is what we will get. I keep having boy dreams but that could be just my subconcious talking. Either way I don't care at all! I had a growth scan on Monday and I will be having 1 every month until this bubs is here so hopefully she/he stays a regular size!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I always dream about boy babies, but I think that is because both of mine are boys and to me it is natural to refer to babies as "he" :) I had a dream about delivering this one (which I did vaginally, even though he is scheduled for a c-section) and my friend was there taking care of me and she had her baby with her and it was a boy too (she had a girl LOL). It was a very odd dream overall...


----------



## Krippy

Pregnancy dreams are the best! lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

In my preggo dreams im always having sex w sumone other then my husband or the weirdest shit ever lol

Lastnight i had a dream a killer scorpian chased me around the world ....haha


----------



## jessy1101

LOL Leese those are some hardcore dreams hunny LOLOL

Eughhh i feel like i have to fart soooo bad but there is no fart to come out :( :( It's extremely uncomfy people..


----------



## themarshas

In all my dreams while pregnant (even before finding out) our little one was a boy. Even though I really thought he would be a she... weird how it works out...

Any suggestions on healthy things I should eat so I stop losing weight. I eat all day, everyday now that I'm back at work and can. Yet I'm now down 3 lbs from my prepreggo weight. I started out at 104 so I really don't have any weight that I can afford to lose. I know, such an issue... but for serious my pants are getting loose and I want my butt back. Plus, little man gets hives when I eat dairy so any suggestions that aren't dairy products?


----------



## jessy1101

Liz i hear breastfeeding does wonders weight wise and u have awsome chances on bouncing back. Looks like u proved that right huh?

Ok did u want dairy products or non dairy products? Snack wise cheese is a must. Yogurt, pudding is yummy even if it isnt dairy. Celery and cheesewiz or peanut butter. Lots of fruit like watermelon or canteloup or honeydew.


----------



## themarshas

Sorry, edit: AREN'T Dairy products.

I wouldn't have a problem if I could eat cheese, yogurt, cream cheese, ect... blah. The things we do for our children


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> In all my dreams while pregnant (even before finding out) our little one was a boy. Even though I really thought he would be a she... weird how it works out...
> 
> Any suggestions on healthy things I should eat so I stop losing weight. I eat all day, everyday now that I'm back at work and can. Yet I'm now down 3 lbs from my prepreggo weight. I started out at 104 so I really don't have any weight that I can afford to lose. I know, such an issue... but for serious my pants are getting loose and I want my butt back. Plus, little man gets hives when I eat dairy so any suggestions that are dairy products?

I think recommendations are still to pick healthy choices and just try to eat more calories (hard I know). I would go with items high in healthy fats, like nuts and those high in vitamins like fruit.


----------



## jessy1101

I love Cashews! Could eat a bunch of them. Almonds, peanuts, trail mix. Also get yummy cereals and bring some in a baggy to eat just like that without milk. I love Vanilla almond special K mhhmm.

Granola bars, pudding, cookies ( not healthy but deliciouis damnit).


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope I have Liz's problem and need to "gain" after I have this guy! I weighed less than my prepregnancy weight after I had DS, but I was 20 and I was just in the normal range (I am 5'3'' and I weight 117 before I had him and 114 at my six week checkup). When I got pregnant with the baby I miscarried I was way overweight... funny how things change over the years :) I was back to a normal weight when I got pregnant this time around (124 when I started) so just hoping to hit that number again!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wow no posts yesterday ahh all busy pupos!!!

Wats everyones weekend plans? Xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

How much did u pupos who are almost due gain yet .. I still cant imagine wat i look like 40lbs up lol so far i gained 3 bc ive been so sick if i wasnt im sure id b huge by now lol


----------



## Krippy

I am at 16 pounds with 10 weeks to go. With RJ I gained way more than that by the end! As long as you are eating healthy Leese I think you will be fine!


----------



## jessy1101

Im at 17 pounds with only 6 weeks to go! No swelling or much water weight from what i can see. I just havent really been eatin overly since i get easily full after no mather what. Weird eh? I had a bowl of cereal for breakfast and feel like i ate a huge stack of pancakes lolol. 

I dont think there is too long left to go i actualy felt Charlie head s go even lower last night and was up most of the night due to pushing and uncomfiness. Ive never been so sore in my life people lolol.

Hope everyone is having a good sat :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I gained 39 with Logan and I have gained 47 so far with this one. I am HUGE!!! I didn't think it was possible to have a belly so big, but the weird thing is I haven't gained much anywhere else. People at work would say they couldn't tell I was pregnant from the back LOL. I measured my belly and it is 48" eeeek! I am hoping that my hugeness is from him being breech and all folded up like a taco :) and from having lots of amniotic fluid, otherwise I am going to have to do some major crunches after my c-section incision heals!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol im sure u guys look great speaking of that more pics!!!

Jess wow only 17 thats awsum lol

Im starting to get my appetite back and get sick less although i still get naseous thru the day maybe this is a sign ill b better soon?? Fxd!!

I need maternity tops bad and more leggings like asap i have been living in leggings wen i go out dress then up or down i just wanna b comfy 24-7 lol i may order online drom old navy tnight 

Hope everyone havin a good weekend!


----------



## lauren10

Just wanted to pop in and say hi! we accepted an offer on our house, now have to find an apartment, move into an apartment, (moving by Oct 24th) finish up picking out things for the house. I have an interview AGAIN for that work from home job tomorrow. And I'm not getting any sleep! holy God could it get any busier!? I guess I brought it all on myself. I'm really disappointed in the price we got for our house too, but...it's a buyers market right now so didn't have much choice. 

Hope you girls are all well...love ya!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Hope everyone's had a great weekend!

Crystal if ur checking in just know ur in my prayers xxx

Lauren babe WOW that's awesome cray cray news! Must be insane busy with the girls too! Good vibes for tmmr girlie xo

Stace only a few more days!!! How u feelin?

Jess awesome ur feeling soo much progress with Charlie...a week & a bit of work left now?

Kris how has ur time off been? Thinking of you & RJ this coming week hunni, we're all here for ya sweetie :hugs:

Lisa great news on less sicky lately :happydance: how have the flutters & mouvements been?

Amy r ya shopping in pink yet :)

Liz how's Cam doing?

Rach,Kim,Emm where u girls at in the cycles? 

AFM getting used to the broken up sleep & dealing with Melina's tummy troubles sometimes but all in all she's doing great :) Eating well & generally a happy lil cutie! Was great having the weekend with H to just catch up on time with her...been really hard for him back at work this week!


----------



## AmyB1978

Lisette, We have definitely started getting things in pink! We are keeping tags and receipts, at least until the 20 week ultrasound, just in case they change their mind!


----------



## babydust818

Wow Lauren.. you're a busy busy girl. I can't imagine how much stress and pressure you're feeling right now. Good luck on the interview. I'm glad you're doing good. We miss ya.. LOTS!

Lisette glad to hear Melina is doing great. I bet it is hard on H to be away from his little girl. 

AFM.. as you can tell on my FF i'm CD49. AF has been no where in sight with nothing but BFN's. This evening i went pee and finally saw some red blood but it's already gone. Like wtf?! STUPID AF!


----------



## keepthefaithx

lauren-hey i hope the stress gets better im sure thats a crazy time!! hope the kids are doing good!!!

rach how you doing sweeti? where you at in ur cycle??

lisette omg that pic of melina...she just keeps getting cuter and cuter!! how are you doing?? how is she sleeping?

i feel more and more movements everyday its amazing....i cant wait to get really strong kicks that you see like elbows roll and knees and fists lol xoxo

i go back the 2nd cant wait! 20 weeks friday!!!!!!! ahhhhh


----------



## lauren10

thanks girls!! Lisette what are the tummy troubles? Reflex? Ryan's got a bit of that. 

Rach...whaaaa? That's crazy. Does that usually happen? Can you talk to the doctor?


----------



## themarshas

Morning all! hope you had great weekends! Lauren- sounds like you are seriously one busy woman! But it will all be so worth it in the end. And selling for less than you want to is never fun but at least it will be over with and you'll get your nice new house at the end of it! 

Lisette- hopefully her little tummy will be better when she gets a bit bigger. They are so sensative when they are so little.

AFM- Race weekend was great. Cam slept 5.5 hours straight on Saturday night after a full day of being outside. It was so nice. It was nice to just hang out and do some shopping, eating, and race watching. My mom came with us and was a huge help with Cam. He was very good and everyone kept commenting on how relaxed he is. I think he's a little off from everything that's gone on this weekend though. He hasn't pooped in 3 days and last night and this morning you could tell he seemed a bit constipated. Hopefully it clears out today.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy monday morning y'all! Holy crap it was so cold here coming into work i think i might of gotten frost bite on some of my lady bits LOL.

Lauren dayummm chica you've been busy! Positive vibes for the interview! Sucks for the house price but at least it's over and done with and now u can finaly close that chapter and look forward to the new house!

Lisette ohh no poor Melina. Is it reflux? I've heard alot of babies have that prob early on. Could it be that ur eating something she is having probs digesting?

Amy ooooo awsome! What have u bought so far??? Dont u find it hard trying to reign urself in from buying everyhting?? LOL god knows it was hard on us..I still want to buy the whole Babies r us store damnit. :)

Stace how u feeling sweety??? Ur c-section is this wednesday right??? Deets!!

Leese that's great that ur finaly managing to actualy fully fonction a full day without being sick as a dog. God knows i remember what it felt like and i still kiss my Diclectin pill bottle every night hiihiii.

Rach ok WTF is up with that???? Have u been having sex during the past week? Since it can trigger AF and maybe that's why u had some red spotting? But no clue why it would of stopped...when can you see ur dr? I think ur insurance was kickin in as of november right??? Much muchhh positive vibes ur way hunny.

How is everyone doing? Crystal? Kristin? Everyone? lolol. I've got my obgyn app tomorrow morning at 9:10 am so looking forward to that and seeing what's the what now.


----------



## Krippy

Have fun at your appt Jess...I love this point when we have appt every 2 weeks. Really helps the time fly by for me! :)

I officially started Mat leave today....Uggghhh, I do not know what I am going to do with myself for the next 2 months. :)

I hope little Cam isn't constipated for long and Baby Melina's tummy feels better, and Ryan too. It is so hard to know what is going with you baby when they can't tell what is bothering them. Good thing they have wonderful mommies like you ladies! 

I am sorry your cycle is being such a [email protected]#h Rach! I hope you can maybe get in to see a Dr. and figure out what is going on!

Stace....How are you feeling love? Any more contractions? I had the most painful Braxton Hicks last night...I didn't have them with RJ so it really through me for a loop but they quit and didn't continue! 

Hope everyone has a Happy Monday!


----------



## themarshas

Kris- maternity leave already?! lucky bum... although I would have been bored stiff. Good luck! haha


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg it's raining so bad here, like roads r flooding & everything eek!

Lauren you are one busy lady! How's everything going? Saw some pics on fb, your girlies are sooo gorge!

Rach what the freaky deaky heck is going on babe?! Hope things sort themselves out for you xxx

Kris - mat leave yipeeee!! I'm sure you'll find plenty to do! You can start by showing us a new bump pic haha!!

Well I'm officially pupo!!!! Not sure of cd or dpo but def in 2ww. Expecting af around 5th Oct but not got much hope for this month due to not really knowing dates and dh having some...erm...'performance issues'!!!


----------



## Krippy

I know...I will be bored stiff for sure but I also think it will fly by and I will be all rested up for this bubs to get here! Lots of BnB surfing for me! lol


----------



## Krippy

Yaaahhh Em!!! Go PUPO!

Here is my 28 week bump pic...I feel like I haven't grown at all but my clothes say differently!
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks ~.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Twinkie210

Still here and still pregnant. I keep asking little guy if he wants to day to be his birthday, but so far he is staying put! Not too many more contractions either. I am huge though. I looke like I should be delivering twins! I must have leaned the wrong way and either pulled or tore something in my hip this morning just trying to change positions! Here is a bump pic from this morning.


Oh and c-section isn't until Friday! I am afraid I might not be able to walk upright by then!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lovely bumps girls!


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- congrats on the PUPO status... FX'd for you!


----------



## Krippy

Wow Stace...You look amazing! But you are right you do look like some twin mamas out there...you are carrying way out front! So excited that this is the week for you! Can't wait to see your little man!


----------



## themarshas

YAY! for friday! And you both look great!

Can't wait to hear about your BFP Emma


----------



## jessy1101

Well then come on friday!! What time is it at? Lovin the pics from you and Kris!!

Woohoo Em congrats on the PUPO status!! Which i'm convinced will turn into a BFP status too hiihii.

I still constantly feel like i have to fart outta my vagina LOL. And omg the pressure pains have been killer 'sigh'. 12 more days of work to go come on single digits!


----------



## jessy1101

PUPO will be 1 year old in 2 days eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Well then come on friday!! What time is it at? Lovin the pics from you and Kris!!
> 
> Woohoo Em congrats on the PUPO status!! Which i'm convinced will turn into a BFP status too hiihii.
> 
> I still constantly feel like i have to fart outta my vagina LOL. And omg the pressure pains have been killer 'sigh'. 12 more days of work to go come on single digits!

9:00am on Friday... it needs to be Friday already! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Twinkie210 said:


> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Well then come on friday!! What time is it at? Lovin the pics from you and Kris!!
> 
> Woohoo Em congrats on the PUPO status!! Which i'm convinced will turn into a BFP status too hiihii.
> 
> I still constantly feel like i have to fart outta my vagina LOL. And omg the pressure pains have been killer 'sigh'. 12 more days of work to go come on single digits!
> 
> 9:00am on Friday... it needs to be Friday already! LOLClick to expand...

How long are u supose to be in the hospital for? Do u have ur bag all packed? What r u bringing? Is DH staying with you the whole hospital stay?


----------



## lauren10

Come on Emma!!! Rooting for a bfp! xoxo

Stacie, wow...friday will come fast!! You do look awesome - you're all belly! but it does look like your belly is defying all logic and gravity! 

Jessy maybe you should just try to rip some queefs...just go for it.


----------



## jessy1101

lauren10 said:


> Come on Emma!!! Rooting for a bfp! xoxo
> 
> Stacie, wow...friday will come fast!! You do look awesome - you're all belly! but it does look like your belly is defying all logic and gravity!
> 
> Jessy maybe you should just try to rip some queefs...just go for it.

Trust me i've tried bunches of times. And it only made it worst! The inside of my vagina get's these kinda sharp pains and eughhhhhhhh pretty much unpleasant trust me.


----------



## Twinkie210

jessy1101 said:


> Twinkie210 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessy1101 said:
> 
> 
> Well then come on friday!! What time is it at? Lovin the pics from you and Kris!!
> 
> Woohoo Em congrats on the PUPO status!! Which i'm convinced will turn into a BFP status too hiihii.
> 
> I still constantly feel like i have to fart outta my vagina LOL. And omg the pressure pains have been killer 'sigh'. 12 more days of work to go come on single digits!
> 
> 9:00am on Friday... it needs to be Friday already! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> How long are u supose to be in the hospital for? Do u have ur bag all packed? What r u bringing? Is DH staying with you the whole hospital stay?Click to expand...

I should be in the hospital 3 nights, so if he is born on Friday, then I come home on Monday morning. Yes I have my bag all packed (it has been for weeks, LOL). We really don't need to bring much. going home outfit, some PJs, although with DS I just work the hospital gown, a robe, and toiletries and then going home outfit for little guy. I am going to bring my boppy and a pillow from home, that is about it. Luckily I know I won't be laboring forever so I don't need anything extra for that. DH is staying with me the whole time, except for some trips home to shower and take our dog to the dog bording place (we figured it was easier than trying to find someone to check in on her). We are all ready!


----------



## babydust818

holy jesus Stacie... does your back hurt?!? when i see your bump i feel pain LOL. looks like you're gonna pop any second! You look lovely! You as well Kristen!!

No AF again today... the spotting is gone. Ugh! Yeah we been DTD on and off throughout this whole 50 day cycle. Would be nice to get a bfp in the end! Got my fingers crossed. 

Emma i hope this is your cycle girl!!! i got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Twinkie210

Yes my back hurts, LOL, and I feel like I am going to pop. Only problem is little guy doesn't seem to be ready. I convinced DH to have sex this morning in an attempt to evict him from his current residence, but so far nothing. I think I will still we waddling around on Friday morning with this massive belly!


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg u guys have the cutest bumps!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

jess where is urs??

em, rach, kim -girls how are you doing??


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls sorry I'm just now writing in things have been crazy with the move we have 10 days left in our home we have now put offers on 3 homes and have not gotten the first two because they were outbid waiting to hear from the 3rd attempt .. They have all been forclosuresbut all in move in condition and people are fighting for them..... So I have no idea where ds will be in school in 2 weeks or where we will live obviously we are going to have to do an apartment til we can close on any house we purchase.... My af is due today just waiting for her to show. Lauren I understand not being happy with sell price is it diffinitely a buyers market. Stace you look ready Hun:) all belly:) hope Friday comes fast for you. Kristen I have been thinking of you and rj. Much love your way girlie. Lisette love the pics of Melina!! So precious. Rach sorry your having af troubles. Hope it straightens out for you.


----------



## jessy1101

Kim still no AF signs as of now?? Do u feel wonky?? Spotting?? BFP??????????

Rach crossing my fingers it is exactly why u havent had AF yet sweety!

Soooo after my obgyn app this monring turns out i'm dilated 1 cm. No big deal since i can remain there for another freakin 6 weeks...shit i hope not. He says it also explains why i'm so stiff and sore. Jesus Charlie isnt even here yet and she's already my lil mischief maker huh?

Stace not long left now hunny! 

Happy most useless day of the week to all :) :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess i feel i havent talked to u in 10 years! 

how are you doing?


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> jess i feel i havent talked to u in 10 years!
> 
> how are you doing?

I know!! I'm doing good! Apart from u know the constant crotch pains and not bein able to put my own goddamn socks on by myself i'm good LOLOL.

How r u??


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I haven't been able to put my socks on for weeks! I wear sandals unless the temperature is below 50 degrees :)

Please come faster Friday!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh poor Stace. Friday is just around the corner sweety i betcha ur counting down the days for sure huh?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Cant wait for u stace!!!

Jess we def need belly shot!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> Cant wait for u stace!!!
> 
> Jess we def need belly shot!!!

Yes yes you'll get ur belly shot lolol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi chica chicas :wave:

Thanks for the good tummy vibes to Melina...getting a iittle better here :)

Emm youpie for the 2WW girlie - can't wait for TEST TEST TEST time!!!

Kim praying witch never shows sweetie!

Rach WTH longest cycle ever! YUCK! Only good side of that is u keep BD'ing & could get a wonderful surprise when u least expect :hugs:

Stace OMG lil man here soooon! You look great hunni but I remember that crazy back pain all too well! Sooo great you know you'll be in and out - none of that crazy 2days L&D crap! Ur list looks perfect too maybe just add ur phone chargers?

Jess eeekkk 1cm?! Good stuff Charlie :) howthe winding down of work been?

Kris ur bump is just super cute hunni xoxo

Lisa,Liz,Lauren,Crystal,Amy :wave: hope u guys r having great days!

Just about to sneak in a nap now before H gets home since little bugger likes to siesta all day & wake up to party from 10pm to 1am ish! Lol


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Hi chica chicas :wave:
> 
> Thanks for the good tummy vibes to Melina...getting a iittle better here :)
> 
> Emm youpie for the 2WW girlie - can't wait for TEST TEST TEST time!!!
> 
> Kim praying witch never shows sweetie!
> 
> Rach WTH longest cycle ever! YUCK! Only good side of that is u keep BD'ing & could get a wonderful surprise when u least expect :hugs:
> 
> Stace OMG lil man here soooon! You look great hunni but I remember that crazy back pain all too well! Sooo great you know you'll be in and out - none of that crazy 2days L&D crap! Ur list looks perfect too maybe just add ur phone chargers?
> 
> Jess eeekkk 1cm?! Good stuff Charlie :) howthe winding down of work been?
> 
> Kris ur bump is just super cute hunni xoxo
> 
> Lisa,Liz,Lauren,Crystal,Amy :wave: hope u guys r having great days!
> 
> Just about to sneak in a nap now before H gets home since little bugger likes to siesta all day & wake up to party from 10pm to 1am ish! Lol

LOL, it is already in my purse, I have been carrying it around with me for weeks, since the couple times I went to L&D my cell phone almost died and DH got really mad!


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and we are bringing little guy's baby book for foot prints and the camera of course!


----------



## keepthefaithx

stace 2 more days!!!!!

so awsome another little pupo baby!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks Lisa!

I am hoping he doesn't come today, today is BIL's birthday and I really don't want little guy to share his birthday with BIL (I know it is kind of petty LOL). He has 16.5 hrs to wait, then he is free to come anytime!


----------



## jkb11

Girls.... I got my Positive opk on sept 10th. So if allow 48 hours for ovulation to have happened then today I would be 15 dpo. I did ovulate via my bloodwork but remember the number was low so it was a weak ovulation so the chance of being preggo would be so slim. But I still haven't got af. I kinda feel like its coming... Breast tenderness, mild cramping, etc. but af is being cruel. I know as soon as I go buy a test I will start. My understanding is that you can delay ovulation by stress, sickness, yada, yada. But that you can't delay af once you have ovulated. Am I wrong?


----------



## jessy1101

Kim usualy if all is good then u should be getting ur AF as planned...soooo......TEST TEST TEST!! LOL Emma where u at? come give ur test pushing here chica lolol.

Happy hump day to all! I've got a 2 hour lunch with all my bosses today at 11:30 to celebrate my mat leave eeeeeeeee. I chose a super yummy Thai place so that's something to look forward to.

Hope everyone is good! Stace how u feelin hunny??


----------



## jessy1101

My ticker is honest to god spot on for this week LOL. I'm sore like a damn biatch and could not even bring myself to attempt to dance to freakin Britney..


----------



## jkb11

Ughhhh so just tested and there is the very faintest line. Could. E evap line because when it didn't just come up right away I walked away for about 20 minutes because at this point I would want to see a dark line. This is what happened with my miscarriage. Becuse my hcg numbers were so low. Hope i am not going tO have to go thru that again.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Ughhhh so just tested and there is the very faintest line. Could. E evap line because when it didn't just come up right away I walked away for about 20 minutes because at this point I would want to see a dark line. This is what happened with my miscarriage. Becuse my hcg numbers were so low. Hope i am not going tO have to go thru that again.

???????? OMG Kim!! Can u post a pic??? It could just b cuz u had a late implanter and it's why it's lighter.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wowzers Kim! Was it fmu or? Def post a pic for us all to obsess over haha! Didn't you say af was due yesterday? If so then i wouldn't necessarily expect the line to be super dark :thumbup:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim fxd hunni that this is ur bfp!! Ahhhhh let us kno wen u retest xoxoxo


----------



## Twinkie210

If it wasn't FMU, it could just be that your urine was too diluted??? Try again in the morning! Plus, I had a friend who had low HCG and her Dr. told her to expect to miscarry and she is now 18 weeks pregnant with a healthy baby, so low initial numbers don't mean anything! FX'd for you! could you call your Dr. and request a blood test???


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em wats goin on w u huni wen u testing!?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Af due next friday i think Leese so gonna pick up some tests on tues!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY exciting news Kim :happydance: all my fingers & toes r crossed for ya!

May this be the start of the BFP 3way celebration! Emm can't wait for ur testing next week :) Rach any news babe?


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls just got back home from buying digital test and when I wiped I had spotting of course. Thanks for all the well wishes. Line is there but it is so light I figured if it was a bfp it would not sustain anyway.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Thanks girls just got back home from buying digital test and when I wiped I had spotting of course. Thanks for all the well wishes. Line is there but it is so light I figured if it was a bfp it would not sustain anyway.

Spotting doesnt really mean anything per se sweety. Alot of women have that on their around due time for AF and still have BFP. I say wait till tomorrow and see if it keeps up. If not then test again for sure!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

OMG all the bosses here at work took me out for lunch for my 1st baby shower (i have 2 one today and one next friday with all my staff). We had a super yummy thai lunch and i got the most fab gifts! Clothes, suces, baby toys and MY EXERSAUCER FROM MY REGISTRY!!! I was seriously in shock since it was the only thing we still hadnt bought yet.

Charlie is gonna b spoiled for sure LOL.


----------



## Krippy

FXd for you Kim!

Sounds like Charlie is set...It is a great feeling having everything ready and planned.


----------



## crystalclaro

hi everyone , I tried to read through all the pages I missed but my internet is sooo slow. 
Emma ,Rach and Kim praying for you guys to all get BFP's this cycle :)
Jessy hang in there , your done work soon yea? I find the pressure is less when I'm reclined instead of sitting.
Lauren I got your message and will text soon :) and congrats on selling your house, hopefully you don't have to live in the apartment for to long.
hi Lissett,Krippy,and everyone else I'm forgetting to mention .

I'm still here in the hospital in Edmonton they are only calculating me as 31 and 4 days :( they are going based on my last period rather than the ultrasound . totally sucks but oh well. my hospital in my city wont accept me back until I'm 33 weeks and thats if they have a bed available for me and a bed in the NICU for baby. I really miss my daughter right now but I'm so happy my hubby is here although I feel bad for him, it's his first time in canada and all he has seen is the hospital.lol 
Our 1 year anniversary was las sunday , we originally had planned to go to jasper or banff but instead ordered pizza in to the hospital . lol
baby is doing great as far as we know but there is some concern about my placenta possible startng to not function but we will find out more on friday (first ultrasound for hubby) the think it is a possibility because my insulin requirements are dropping when they should be increasing. My weight drooped from 150 to 144 but i think its because I gained so much water weight when tey gave me the steroids and now all tghe swelling has gone down. Let me tell you my belly is still growing, I have to get my hubby to put my socks on my feet for me and if i drop anything i can't pick it up and I have to roll onto the side of the bed in order to be able to sit up effectivly. lol hubby is getting a good laugh out of it!!!!
the last time the dr checked my cervix i was still just 2cm and not effaced anymore so thats all good but she said she could poke the baby's head with her finger( Ethan objected by trying to squirm away)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am glad Ethan is doing well so far. I hope they are wrong about your placenta and you get to keep little guy in a few more weeks!

Well survived another day pregnant ;) Tomorrow is pre op blood test and then waiting for Friday. I really don't know if he is going to wait though. I seriously have been to the bathroom 3 or 4 times today (not typical for me)! I am thinking little guy has plans of going into labor soon, just a matter of if he waits until Friday anyway, LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Crystal glad ethans doing good! So thats a little over a week then u can go you hospital? Thats great stay comfy a little longer buddy!!

Stace thats awsum hes going to b here so soon!!

Ahh!!

Hows everyone today!?


----------



## Twinkie210

Well I am not in labor yet :( but in 24 hrs I will be at the hospital waiting for my c-section!!

Kim any news?

How are the rest of you?


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, my ticker is completely wrong ;) He is folded in half with his feet up by his face!


----------



## jkb11

Almost there stace!!!:) can't wait to see Liam's pics! Nothing af wise for me I had that one episode of spotting yesterday but nothing since. I didn't take the digital test this am. In part because I don't feel like I could handle seeing pregnant and then have bleeding start. If no af by Tommorrow then I will probably take it.


----------



## jkb11

Sorry I forgot to respond yesterday Jess- I really don't think there is any way it could be late implantation because my positive opk was on the 10 and we stopped bd on the 12th so it would be basically impossible I tk??We had sex like 3 nights ago but I would tk if the bleeding was from that then it would have happened the next morning....


----------



## themarshas

So sad I missed all the chatting yest. Damn boss actually had me doing work haha! Jessy- Charlie is certainly going to have everything. Not that I can say anything because I'm pretty sure Cam will never have to want for anything! 

Can't wait to see the newest PUPO baby tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting! I can't believe our little man is 10 weeks old today! Eeek where does the time go?

Kim- fingers are still crosssed for you!

Crystal- I hope your little one just stays nice and healthy inside for a few more weeks. I'm glad you get to spend some time with your hubby though--- even if it's inside a hospital


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal i'm glad ur hubby is with u and crossing fingers all will be fine with ur placenta. If not then u are definetly in the right place and it will be noticed right away so no stressing! 

Stace eeeeeeeeee newest PUPO baby tomorrow whaaaaaaaaa betcha can hardly sit still today!!

Kim hmmm...was the spoting bright red or pink or brown? Cuz if it was brownish it can definetly be due to the hot hookup not long ago. It's quite normal and happens to tons of women!! I'm sending u tons of positive vibes that AF doesnt show at all today and u get a nice huge PREGNANT on ur digi!!

Liz ahhh what a big meany ur boss is actualy making u work LOL. Agreed our babies will never be in freakin want that's for sure. 

Happy day before friday!! I only have...holy sweet fucking hell 9 days left!!!!!!!!! I just did the countdown on an actual calendar and realized i'm not in the freakin single digits whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 'falls on floor dead'

Also I would kill for some pumpkin pie! It's crazy since i'm not a pie person at all since i dont like pie crust. I only like pumpkin and sugar since it's uber sweet and i only eat the filling. And naturaly all the coffee shops have started advertising pumpkin lattes and etc etc. It just hit me sooo hard i want pumpkin pie...now....


----------



## jkb11

Jess it was brown at first then second wipe was pink. Who knows://///// I just don't want to see pregnant and then start bleeding. That's been my biggest fear. I'm thinking about calling my dr but I know he will just want me to come in for lab work


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arghhhh Kim how frustrating! I really hope this is it for you - do you feel like it is? As much as i love to push tests, i understand why you want to wait. But you know, if you wanted to do just one little, cheap test i would completely support you :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMoo72

On a side note, i'm doing a chocolate fountain for ds's bday on sat! I'm so excited haha!


----------



## crystalclaro

jkb11 said:


> Jess it was brown at first then second wipe was pink. Who knows://///// I just don't want to see pregnant and then start bleeding. That's been my biggest fear. I'm thinking about calling my dr but I know he will just want me to come in for lab work

I completely understand what you man and how you feel, but also think of it this way : if you do test and it is positive and then it is not viable you will have a more confirmed thought that something is preventing you from progressing in a pregnancy , for example low progesteron or some other hormone that is important in early pregnancy. (just a thought) 
But try to think positive and the spotting could have been late implantaton or from the sex :) I hope AF stays far far away from you :)


----------



## babydust818

Cd53 and no AF. Like i said, 2 weeks ago i had the littlest, tiniest pink spotting and then about 4 days ago i had red blood a couple times when i wiped. Not very much at all. Now it's gone. I have no idea what is going on but Oct 6th will be 2 months since i've had AF. I hate playing this game. All PG tests say neg. I don't have insurance and don't know what to do!

I have everything crossed for you Kim. I hope everything turns out in your favor. I know exactly how you're feeling. :hugs:

Good luck tmrw Stacie!! I can't wait to see what Liam looks like!!!

Jess that was so nice of your work to get you that babysaucer you wanted!! So happy for ya! Charlie is definitely a spoiled girl. You also have a great family and friends to do such great things for you!!


----------



## jessy1101

Emma i love choco fountains!! Something super duper yummy u should make marshmellow sticks (sorta like brochettes) so that u can also dip them in the fountain..and maybe have sprinkles while ur at it...mhhhhmmmhmmm now i'd kill for one of those!!

Rach didnt u have a cycle not long ago that was really wonky and took longer?? Can u get insurance with Andrew's job??? I really think u should see a dr for sure. Maybe it's due to a prog prob??? Or maybe ur ovulation period is strong one month and then not enough the next?? 

Kim like i've always heard if it's not bright red spotting then it's not something dangerous. God knows i had my scare at around 11 weeks when i had wacky spotting and it was just due to irritation inside. I'm staying very veryyyy hopefull for u sweet pea :) :)


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls. Just had a lil bit of spotting. Im refraining from testing because with pcos it's about a 40% chance of miscarriage. :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

But that's 60% success!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Jess. I did have a weird AF like 3 months ago. I was a week late. This time i'm almost 2 months late. I called a gyno that i had went to when i had my MC and told her how Andrew and i been TTC for over a year with no luck and that i have no insurance. and i needed info on what to do next. She was like "i'm not allowed to give you any info but you can come in to schedule an appt. Most insurance companies don't pay for that anyways. You'll have to pay out of pocket". I just hung up. You can't sit there and act like i'm helpless. I f'n hate people!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Emma your such a sweetie! Thanks for the encouragement! Xoxo. 
Rach I'm sorry your going thru all this! I understand. I honestly tk you should read up on pcos. A lot of your symptoms sound like me. And trust me I have wasted far too much $ on pregnancy test because my cycles are all over the place. If u want it confirmed them they do lots of blood work or they can do an ultrasound and verify cyst on your ovaries. Treatment for fertility is usually clomid. Things you can do without being treated with meds like clomid(for fertility) and metformin (for treatment of insulin resistance) is to try to lose a little weight. I am not at all directing the weight comment to you. It is just general for people with pcos. However some women have lean pcos... But I know for myself I'm about 30 lbs overweight but the fertility specialist told me if I lost 9 lbs he thought my cycles would straighten out so I lost 13 lbs and they did! Have since gained back:( next week once we get moved my plan is to focus really hard and lose 20 lbs. that is my goal before I continue with fertility treatment because by being healthy it also decreases my risk of future mc. I hope this helps you some sweetie.if you have any questions let me know... Feel free to pm if you want also.


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i agree with kim definetly maybe get checked for PCOS. I know obgyn wise it would b more $$$ but can u go to ur dr and get blood work and etc??? At least start with that instead of an ultrasound worse comes to worse. It would be cheaper money wise i think.


----------



## Twinkie210

Mmmm chocolate fountains and pumpkin pie... you girls are making me hungry!

Rach- it sucks completely, but maybe find out how much blood tests will be and start trying to save up??? You cycle doesn't sound normal to me, and given the fact you have been trying so long, talking to a Dr. wouldn't be a bad idea. I understand the whole no insurance thing though. I didn't have insurance when I had DS, luckily I qualified for insurance from the state once I got pregnant.

Kim- When I had bleeding around 4.5 and 5 weeks the NP and my friend who is a L&D nurse both said spotting could be from implantation and/or sex even that late. Apparently implantation is more of a process than a one time thing and as the egg burrows deeper in the lining it can cause more bleeding, so you never know. It just sucks that there isn't one fail safe sign the says "yes I am pregnant". Everything always has multiple causes, SO FRUSTRATING!!!

Well almost time to go get DS from school. I have his bag all packed up for my Mom's (he is staying there tonight through Monday morning, so DH can stay with me at the hospital). I have my bag all packed. I bought a new housecoat thing to wear over my hospital gown, it looks kind of granny-ish but I figure I won't be winning any fashion awards, LOL. Ahhh I am going to go crazy this evening. It is like Christmas only better! I kind of wish that I had a scheduled delivery with DS, it is way more exciting knowing that tomorrow is it!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Big hugs Rach hunny xxxx

Arggggghhhhh Stacie!!!!!! I'm so excited for you - YOU'RE HAVING A BABY 2MORO!!!!!!!!


----------



## themarshas

You guys are making me hungry!!!!!!

Rach- sorry you're going through all of this! The unknown is so annoying and unpredictable which leads to stress which just perpetuates the cycle... :-( Fingers crossed for you! You deserve a sticky BFP!

Stace- SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCCCCCCCCCCITTTTTEED for you. hahaha It must feel like Christmas for you and your family! Good luck sleeping tonight! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## lauren10

hiya girls! Stacie best of luck with everything tomorrow! Can't wait to see pictures and I hope everything is smooth sailing!! 

Kim I am sending positive thoughts that the spotting doesn't mean anything! xxxx

Crystal I'm glad baby is holding steady, hang in there! 

How is everyone else doing? 

I had another interview today and my friend is dropping hints that I may be getting the job. Now I'm freaking because I'll have to do 3-4 days in Pennsylvania and this baby has had formula maybe twice! so i'm pumping and storing what I can so she won't have to go so cold turkey, and I'll have to keep pumping when I'm away to keep it going. i hope it doesnt ruin things :( the bf'ing has been going so well. so between that, and moving this month, and my car wouldn't start this morning, i'm feeling stressed!! 
my hubby is being great, saying we'll make it all work. it sure would be nice to have a work from home job in the new house :) I'll get a nanny and have lunch with the kids every day.


----------



## jkb11

Oh stace I bet you do have that night before Christmas feeling but amplified!!! Can't wait for an update from you! I think all you girls should have an assigned person to update for y'all :) so y'all can soak up the moment you have been waiting for! 

Lauren!!! I'm with you Chica! The moving thing can difinitely cause stress! How awesome tho to be able to work from home! Hope it all comes together for you quickly!

Y'all still no af????:/ the one and only time this had happened is when I mc'd. Stace I really appreciate the heads up that makes me feel so much better and obviously it all worked out for you. I would love that to be me too. I have been packing boxes and moving heavy crap like a crazy woman. I keep thinking I shouldn't in case I am preggo but then I think about how often I have refrained grom stuff just to find out I'm not.... Will keep you girls posted.


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck Kim!

Oooo Lauren, working from home would be the BEST!!!! I can work from home occasionally, but not too often, only when I have a reason, like DS is sick or a repairman is coming to our house. As for the trip, I am sure you can make it work! It isn't a bad idea to start pumping and storing what you can now so you will have a reserve built up, and if she does need a little formula, I am sure she will adapt :) I don't think a baby will let themselves starve.


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh and I am not sure how quickly I will be able to post, but I will have DH posting on FB for me as soon as he can, so someone who is friends with me on FB feel free to post the deets for me on here. I don't know how long they will keep me in recovery and I will have my parents visiting as soon as I am moved to my postpartum room, so it may be several hours before I get time to post on here :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Stacie I will update for you as soon as you post on fb, good luck hunny xxxx

Kim this happened when you were preggers with your ds too ;-)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace good luck tmaro girl!!! Cant wait to see ur little man!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Oh no... I didn't spot any with him only with my miscarriage. Still no af tonight tho.... So guess I will test with digi in the am. 


MrsMoo72 said:


> Stacie I will update for you as soon as you post on fb, good luck hunny xxxx
> 
> Kim this happened when you were preggers with your ds too ;-)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stace hunni lots of love ur way tonight! Sooo excited for ya :)

Kim sending all my positive vibes into the universe for a nice strong BFP in the am!xo

Rach :hugs: totally sucks to be in limbo...hope u can get some medical advise somehow soon girlie xxx

Emm choco fountain & DS bday?! Awesome way to have the days fly by for ya ;)

Crystal really happy to hear ur update too!

Kris :wave: hope ur doing okay hunni xo

Jess :happydance: for single digits!!!

Lauren awesome news girl! Keeping my fingers crossed for ya :hugs:

Lisa,Liz,Amy hope u guys r doing good :)

A little sleepy here but doing ok & getting ready for the 3week growth spurt coming up! Crazy...feels like just yesterday I was still preggo but yet like she's been here forever with us too :cloud9:


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- I hope you are doing OK! thinking of you!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Lisette and Stace! Doing ok...just a rough couple of days. Spent RJs birthday yesterday eating the birthday cake I made him and sleeping on the couch. I did venture out to get the dogs walked with DH and ended up bawling when he came home with roses of every colour for me. Otherwise I think I handled it pretty well! 

GL tomorrow Stace...I am thinking of you and your little man. Can't wait to hear the awesome news and see pics of your gorgeous boy!

Can't wait to see your test tomorrow Kim...FXd for you doll!


----------



## jkb11

Kris- you are such a strong and amazing woman! The roses are so sweet and thoughtful of your hubby. I have been praying for you this week. Hope you and hubby have peace and comfort during this difficult time. Xoxo. Thanks for your encouragement to me and from all you girls! I tested this am with my digi and the word PREGNANT popped up in like 15 seconds. I am soooooo cautiously happy. Feel kind of frozen right now. 


Krippy said:


> Thanks Lisette and Stace! Doing ok...just a rough couple of days. Spent RJs birthday yesterday eating the birthday cake I made him and sleeping on the couch. I did venture out to get the dogs walked with DH and ended up bawling when he came home with roses of every colour for me. Otherwise I think I handled it pretty well!
> 
> GL tomorrow Stace...I am thinking of you and your little man. Can't wait to hear the awesome news and see pics of your gorgeous boy!
> 
> Can't wait to see your test tomorrow Kim...FXd for you doll!


----------



## jessy1101

Holy shit Kim i told u!!!!!!!! So over the moon for u sweety congrats!!! To feed our bfp needs any way u can plzzzz post pics??? Starving for some lolol luv ya bunches and trust me this is gonna b a sticky one!!

Stace thinkin of u this am! Good luck and will b checkin for ur FB update :) enjoy every min sweety!

Kris i admire u so much ur a total tuff cookie! Feel free to b as emotional as u damn well feel like hunny. Im givin u a huge mental hug right now xxxxxx

Tfgiff!!!! Eeeeeeeee super dee duper happyhappy lolol hiiiii to all :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay Kim!!!!! So happy for you hunny!!!

Rach - and then there were two!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks y'all!! I want to post the pic sooooo bad but my laptop is all packed up. Do any of y'all know how to post from iPad or iPhone??? It's just the digi test tho so no squint eye. :) I'm debating on buying a $tree cheapie because two days ago my line was sooooooooooooo faint. Like almost not there. And that's what worries me because with my mc my hcg went up soooo slow and it only got to 122 and I was 6-7weeks 

Stace- so excited for you! Can't wait to see him!!! Hugs to you!


----------



## MrsMoo72

But digis test for quite high hcg don't they? So it must have gone up quite a bit?


----------



## jkb11

It was actually a test 5 days before missed period so an early detection one. I'm trying to just enjoy it tho and not try to understand it .... Just want to trust the lord for a h&h 9 months but all of y'all know that's easier said than done:) 


MrsMoo72 said:


> But digis test for quite high hcg don't they? So it must have gone up quite a bit?


----------



## keepthefaithx

omg kim i am sooooooooooooo happy for you hunni!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:) yayayayyyay!!!!!

gotta make first dr apt!!!!!!!!!!


:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

20 week belly!!!!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







LIBELL.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## themarshas

CONGRATS!!!!! Try to think positively! Everything is going to be fine!!

Kris- you are so amazing. That is all.

Lisette- My hubby and I were chatting the other night and we said the same thing. It seems like he can't possibly by 10 weeks already but at the same time it feels like he's been with us forever and I can't picture life without him...


Headed to a wedding this weekend and little man is spending the night at the inlaws. I'm soooooooooo Nervous! but I know it will be ok. I'm looking forward to a few drinks and some time with the hubby but it's still leaving my baby for over 12 hours. eeeeeekkkkkk


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em 1 more week til your bfp girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Jess !!!! Change the count to 18 bfp!!!! I have waited soooooo long:)I think I'm still in shock!


----------



## jkb11

Look at my ticker! Yay!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for the pma Kim! What did dh say? Lovin that ticker!!

Lisa when the heck did you hit 20weeks wowsers!! Lookin hot mama!! I sure hope I get my bfp next week but not too hopeful, no symptoms at all haha!


----------



## jkb11

I agree Lisas one sexy mama with cute bump! Emma I'm feeling very hopeful for you!!!!we are going to have us 20 bfp very soon I have a feeling!!! So hubby was hilarious he asked me if I wanted to thank "him" I was like really? Then he's said I was just trying to get out of helping with the move. He was just kidding of course. 


MrsMoo72 said:


> Yay for the pma Kim! What did dh say? Lovin that ticker!!
> 
> Lisa when the heck did you hit 20weeks wowsers!! Lookin hot mama!! I sure hope I get my bfp next week but not too hopeful, no symptoms at all haha!


----------



## Krippy

I am so happy for you Kim! What amazing news to end of the week! I love your ticker doll!

Great bump pic Leese!

I don't have Stace on facebook so keep me updated...What a great day today!


----------



## jkb11

Guys I just went to the restroom and had a good bit of red bleeding. This is killing me.


----------



## jessy1101

Kim ok dont panic u should definetly call ur dr to get ur hcg numbers. I believe it will be fine and to prove it i'm changing the bfp count right now.

Lookin good Leese bump wise!

Liz Cam is just such a freakin cutie patooty!


----------



## lauren10

OH MY GOD KIM!!!!! XOXOXOXOXOXOOXXO congratulations!! I'm so happy for you!

Kris - huge hugs and happy belated birthday to RJ! 

Lisa looking good momma! 

Emma can't wait to hear good news for you honey! 

Jessy, liz, rach, amy, crystal, lisette....hi my dears. 

and.......stacie!!!! especially looking forward to your announcement today! 

love all of you crazy bitches!


----------



## lauren10

jkb11 said:


> Guys I just went to the restroom and had a good bit of red bleeding. This is killing me.

holy fuck Kim I just missed this...I'm sorry....sending all the prayers I have.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh bollocks Kim. But saying that, I had what was like a full af when pg with ds so its not always bad news. Lots of love your way xxx

Stacie has not updated on fb yet.....I'll keep u posted xx


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Oh bollocks Kim. But saying that, I had what was like a full af when pg with ds so its not always bad news. Lots of love your way xxx
> 
> Stacie has not updated on fb yet.....I'll keep u posted xx

Basicly she's an hour behind me so it's only 9:20 for her. I think she said her c-section was at 9:30 am right???


----------



## jkb11

Getting hcg done sat morning. Asked about progesterone supplements but she said " well if the horse has already gone thru the gate". I was like seriously you just said that??? I requested her to ask the dr.


----------



## lauren10

that's not funny...why are people so insensitive? idiots!


----------



## AmyB1978

Kim, I am keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Rach, sorry you are going through all of that, it must be very frustrating and emotional!

PUPO mamas, your babies are so adorable I can hardly stand it!

Stacie, good luck to you! Can't wait to see your stubborn little man! 

Afm, today is closing and moving day! I can't believe it is here!!! I am a mixture of nervous (until we have the keys in hand), excited, and exhausted from all the packing. Not sure when I will be online again, possible this evening but it might not be for several days.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Uuggg Kim sweetie :hugs: people are just idiots! Super positive vibes & love ur way girlie xoxo

Kris I have no words :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Leese 20WEEKS?!?! Eeeekkkk u look super cute & compact chica :)

Liz was an adorable new avatar :cloud9:

Happy Friday to everyone, hope its a great day for u all & good weekend plans coming up? Canwait to see Stace's new lil PUPO sweetie :)


----------



## jessy1101

WTF Kim?????? She said that?? What a fucking idiot...i swear some people r just...pretty goddamn stupid.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim fxd for you sweeti, i kno plenty of people who had bleeding and perfectly healthy kids! Keep us posted xoxoxooxoo
and ew...dick for saying that??? I hate people i really do-.....:(

i hope stace updates soon!!!!


----------



## jkb11

Nurse called back and dr said its not indicated at this time. Thanks for all the support girls. Please continue to pray for me I really want a healthy baby.


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Kim...Try to stay as calm and positive as possible! I know it is hard but we are here for you hun!

Thanks girls for all of RJs bday wishes...Really doesn't feel like a year, feels like it was just yesterday. Keep reliving the day it happened and I found out he had passed every morning when I wake up and every night when I go to bed. Can't seem to shake it but I am sure it is bc this LO is getting close to being here...9 more weeks for me. It has gone by so fast!


----------



## jkb11

Oh hunny I'm sure. I'm having the same with my mc and that does not even compare to your lost. I can't imagine how difficult it has been for you. I hope you gain some peace this week. I'm here for you. We all are. feel free to vent with us. Thanks for your encouragement. Im trying my hardest to stay positive. 


Krippy said:


> Thinking of you Kim...Try to stay as calm and positive as possible! I know it is hard but we are here for you hun!
> 
> Thanks girls for all of RJs bday wishes...Really doesn't feel like a year, feels like it was just yesterday. Keep reliving the day it happened and I found out he had passed every morning when I wake up and every night when I go to bed. Can't seem to shake it but I am sure it is bc this LO is getting close to being here...9 more weeks for me. It has gone by so fast!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh oh I think baby Liam might be here!!! One of stacies friends just tagged her on fb saying she was sneaking a peek at Liam!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yuppp pretty sure lil Liam has made his grand entrance lolol congrats Stace!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay she posted a pic but no deets yet!! Hes a total cutie pie!!


----------



## themarshas

Someone want to steal the pic and repost??!!


----------



## jkb11

So happy for stace!!! Congrats girl


----------



## lauren10

Congrats Stacie!!!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Stace! Can't wait to see pics of little Liam! :)


----------



## lauren10

Kim how you doing honey? what's going on with the spotting?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww YAY lil Liam is here! FB pic looks soo cute! Perfect lil c-section head & face :cloud9:

Kris hunni I can only begin to imagine the range of intense emotions you're going through :( please know like the others have said you can talk to us anytime about anything you are feeling :hugs:

Kim sweetie take it one hour at a time right now...can u do something fun to take ur mind off it all tonight? What time is ur appt tmmr? Will the give you results on the spot? Hang in there xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim i am sorry u have to wait fxd for u honey xoxoxoxx

Kris.. U are so strong girl ... Hes looking down on you and loves u so much he will always b w u xoxoxox

Stace congrats hunni!!!! Cant wait to hear from u and see liam!!!!!

Lauren how r u doing girl???

Happy friday everyone !!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lisette hows melina doing? Shes so damn cute lol xoxox


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls. It's a steady light flow now. I'm getting my labs done about 630 am before I go into work but im suppose to wait til Monday to get the results. I could be bad and access my own record but they really do watch it carefully here and at this point I really need my job. The nurse said the one this week won't tell us much it will be the follow up one that I have done in one week to see if the hcg is increasing properly. With this much bleeding I'm not expecting it to. But I have tried to enjoy just being pregnant today. I will be working 7-7 Tommorrow but will try to post an update when I get off.


----------



## Twinkie210

Quick update, doing good. C-section is not bad at all! I don't know if I can post pics from my phone, I will try later. Little guy is not fond of eating but is a champ at sleeping ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kim be strong hunni got my fxd crossed for u!!!!

Stace so happy for u !! Cant wait to see him!!


----------



## jessy1101

Sending u positive vibes Kim. Stay strong my tuff lil cookie xxxxx

Congrats again Stace he s a total cutie pie!

Beurkkk up since 6:30 this morning with tons of lower back pain. Charlie feel free to come out anytime sweety lolol shopping day with my lil bro since hubby is moose hunting. Were going out for breakfast and i want choco banana pancakes mhhmmmm..there is currently a bit of drool right now just thinkin bout it hiihii


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ah jess that sucks w the back pain but those pancakes do sound yummy!! Have funnnnnn :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I just noticed ur exactly 100 days ahead of me lol funnnn


----------



## NewbieLisette

Good morning my loves :wave:

Kim thinking of you lots girlie - write in when u can :hugs:

Emm happy bday to DS - enjoy that fountain :)

Jessy ur in the home stretch baby! I remember the feeling sooo well...one day & uncomfy night at a time, lil Charlie will be here soon to cause trouble live & loud just like Melina ;)

Leese thank u doll! I've gotta post new pics to Picasa from this week for u girls to check out! She's changing everyday & making new sweet faces between her tummy pain! I can't wait to meet ur lil man & see how gorgeous he'll be :cloud9:

Stace rest up hunni - for me a few days later was actually more painful than the initial ones- still very bearable so I'm happy to hear the same for you! Kiss that lil cutie of yours from us :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a great start to the weekend xxx


----------



## lauren10

hiya,

Kim I'm sorry and I really hope it's still good news. lots of hugs.

Stacie glad you're feeling good! He's just adorable. 

I'm doing great Lisa, thanks! I got the work from home job!! so things are coming together. New baby, new house new job....new...husband? no. I'll keep mine. But I'm really liking Chris Hemsworth lately. ehehe. My current employers will not be too happy, but it's for the best for my family!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay Lauren! Congrats on the job.


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY Lareun :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: congrats girlie!xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol lauren thats great!! Congrats!!!!!!!:) ya hes hottttt lol

Chris pine is so yummy tooo lol


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls. Stace glad you and lil man are doing well! Hope his appetite starts to pick up. Can't wait to see a pic!!! 
No changes girls. Still a mild steady flow. Got my hcg taken this am. But have not got the. Results. My friend at work even risk pulling the results up for me but they were not there. . I called the on call nurse and she said it could take til Monday to call me. I have been having abdominal cramping too but no where near as severe as my last mc.


----------



## lauren10

ugh kim...I hope things are better this morning? 

Thanks for the congrats on the job! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hope u are feeling ok kim :( xoxooxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace hows little man!?


----------



## jessy1101

Happy sunday mornin y all!! It s dark and gloomy outside soooo fab pj day!

Kim still being hopefull for u sweety! Hope those numbers will put ur mind at ease.

Lauren congrats on the work from home job hunny!! Ur a total star and deserve it.

Stace how u doin sweet pea? How s Liam? R u going hOme today or tomorrow? Betcha cant wait to b back in ur own home.

Lisette how s lil miss Melina doin today?

Emma how s ur cycle treatin u?

Hiiiii to all my other girlies too :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Kim, I hope you test results ate good.

Little guy and mommy had a rough night last night. He was fussy after his circumcision and wanted to nurse all the time. When he wasn't nursing he was crying. I was pretty much at my breaking point because I was so tired and my milk hasn't came in. I gave in and asked the nurse to give him a bottle, well basically sobbed. She was really nice about it and said she would if I wanted her to and she took him to the nursery so I could get some sleep. So far feedings are going much smoother, but I still breakdown in tears randomly. I am pretty much crazy hormonal now, and I thought pregnancy hormones were bad!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fingers crossed for you 2moro Kim, wish I wasn't so far ahead of you guys!

I got a bfn today, no surprise since af not due till Friday at the earliest, but I'd just got some tests so you know, just thought I'd try them out ;-)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Think we posted at same time Stacie! Sorry you had a rough nite, those preggo hormones do crazy shit to you!! Hope 2nite goes better xx


----------



## Krippy

Awww Stace...Being a new mommy is hard no matter who you are. Remember you are amazing! I am glad that it seems to have helped to get some rest...Thinking of you!

Hope you are doing ok Kim! Been thinking about you a lot this weekend!

FXd for you Em! Keep us updated with all of the testing...So exciting!

Congrats on the job Lauren...What exactly is the job you are doing? Working at home it awesome! 

Ummmm Liz....saw your pics on facebook! It doesn't even look like you had a baby...You look fabulous! The only reason I can tell you have it bc of your cleavage which is also fabulous! 

My congestion and allergies are back and I feel soooo crappy! Hoping that it doesn't last for the next 9 weeks. Also have decided to do some dog sitting for the next couple of months to make some extra cash! Hoping some people call me so that time flies by a little faster and I can contribute something while still taking it easy!

Hope everyone had an amazing weekend! Hi Jess, Rach, Lisette, Leese!


----------



## lauren10

Aw Stacie, yeah the first couple weeks are crazy emotional- hormonal changes and sleep deprivation don't mix well!

My job will be to manage consultants that are supporting software at hospitals. I hear I'll be listening to a lot of complaining from them, lol. Oh well. I can flip them the bird through the phone. 

Emma hoping for a bfp soon for ya!!

Kim how did your day go today?

Jessy I miss pajama days! I mean, I can stay in my pj's- but there's no laying on the couch all day anymore! Wah!


----------



## themarshas

Congrats stave! Liam is absolutely adorable. Those cheeks! How much did he weigh? Breastfeeding will get easier just keep reminding yourself! Plus with a csection you need extra rest so try not to be too hard on yourself... Even when the hormones make you feel crazy. I definetly had sevetal "i just want to cry" days. But its Soooo worth it.

Thanks kris. I'm 2lbs lighter than I've been in years & the boobs are ridic... And my family talked about them all last night haha I when from none to exploding... plus not pumping for hours didn't help. Ooh well. 

Kim- hope your #s come out great!

Emma- fingers crossed for you.

Lauren- Congrats on the new job!


----------



## Twinkie210

He weighed 9lb 6oz, was 21 in long.


----------



## babydust818

Congrats on baby Liam, Stacie! 9lbs 6oz is definitely a big healthy little man. I hope you can post a pic real soon. I can't wait to see what he looks like!!

Kim i know right now is a very awkward spot to be in. The unknown just kills you inside BUT what you need to try and do is, not think about it. Don't stress yourself out more than need be. If you remember, Stacie had bleeding the first like week she got her BFP. Just try and be positive. You've waited awhile for this moment and you deserve it. I hope you get results back asap tmrw morning. Let us know. Did you take another digi? PS - 18 is my lucky and fav number. So, i pray it brings you good things as well!

AFM still no AF. I just feel like jumping off a cliff at this point. I feel so useless and a poor excuse for a woman. I can't even get my damn period or have children. Just having one of them days. Thank God tmrw is my Friday. I'm so exhausted and ready to relax. My mind is in overdrive.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Wow Stace big boy :) How was the day today? Big hugs ur way, it will get easier once ur home in ur own surrounding too! Don't be afraid to ask for as much help as u need :hugs:

Kim T&P ur way girlie xxx

Emm staying positive for u too hun, when will u test again? How was DS bday?

Jess miss Melina is in a double growth spurt (3weeks & also her 5week "leap" if anyone has read Wonder Weeks?) Anyways keeping us on our toes & having my boobs screaming WHOA lil baby!!! Lol

Kris lots of get well vibes ur way tonight! Allergies suck big time :(

Lauren sooo happy for u sweetie! Flipping the bird through the phone is the BEST and from home is even better ;)

Rach how doing doll?

Crystal if ur checking in give us an update xxx

Liz serious fb pic I agree! Loving the effects of bf here too :)

Leese what's the nursery theme & bedding gonna be for Nicholas? Any pics or ideas to share?

Amy :wave: hope u had a good weekend!

Praying for more than an hour of sleep at a time tonight...aaahhhh good thing they're made soo darn cute eh :) lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Have to admit Liz I did notice your boobs too haha!!!

Well I'm full of cold & and feel sick as a dog today :-( If I have to smell 1 more manky leg ulcer today I will vomit on someone!!! Think it's prob due to my cold rather than anything more exciting though....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girlies!!!

Stace cant wait to see little man, glad hes doing good!

Kim how are you sweeti any news??

Jess hows my chica!?!?!!

Emma cant wait for friday for you!!! Fxdd!!!

Lisette hi girl hows baby melina!!!?

Nicholas' room theme is rainforrest, monkeys, elephants, giraffes, lol
i cant wait we are currently going thru mortgage stuff for my condo, should be done soon then we are starting work, i cant wait i wanna move in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We arent moving in til work done bc we need like everyything redone

cant wait til hes here omgggggggggggggggg


----------



## keepthefaithx

I have an apt tmaro w specialist and im guna ask if they can do a quick 3d view for us. i hope hope hope they say yes, cant wait to see him ill post pics :)


----------



## themarshas

if Stacie doesn't mind I'll steal the facebook photo and put it up for her. Can't wait to see baby Nicholas in 3D! Hope they do it for you.

Emma if you hurl I'm totally going to believe your preggo... PUPO!


----------



## themarshas

And Liam was sooo big! Good thing you had a csection (well not good, but you know what I mean...) because that would have been a rough birth. At least he's good and healthy. Big babies are happier babies I hear.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace how r u feeling today sweety?? Completly normal to feel so out of sorts it's due to all those goddamn hormones that dont go back to normal even if u did have ur baby..which i dont understand we should get our body backs and our normal hormones back after labor damnit! Big hugs ur way sweety.

Emma ya huh i'm still saying ur pupo and gonna b for the next 9 months teeheehee

Rach still no AF??? Ok that's weird...r u cramping at all??? Bloated? Any type of different hormone changes?

Leese hope u get ur 3D and betcha lil Nicky's room will be fab :)

Lisette ahhh good old wonderfull titty pain sounds ooohh so much fun LOL. I feel for u sweety...i'm so overly excited to soon be in that boat with u lolol.

Kim news???? Hugs ur way no mather what!

Liz i hope to god my boobies look as good as ur boobies do after Charlie..and my waist line too hiihii

Monday...ahhh good old monday...looking into the horizon and squinting i totaly see my last day next week mouhhahahahahahahaa fuck that makes me a goddamn happy camper u guys. I've started getting alot of period cramps on and off since early this am...sup with that?


----------



## jkb11

Hey girls. I called my dr office first thing this am but they still haven't got back to me.....still having steady bleeding tho. But I would just like to know what my numbers were.


----------



## jessy1101

jkb11 said:


> Hey girls. I called my dr office first thing this am but they still haven't got back to me.....still having steady bleeding tho. But I would just like to know what my numbers were.

Have u tried taking another preg test to see what the lines or the digi is like?


----------



## jkb11

No. I've thought about it a lot but I want set answers. No guessing. Luckily work kept me busy and helped time to pass by. 


jessy1101 said:


> jkb11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls. I called my dr office first thing this am but they still haven't got back to me.....still having steady bleeding tho. But I would just like to know what my numbers were.
> 
> Have u tried taking another preg test to see what the lines or the digi is like?Click to expand...


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks liz & jess!!!

i really hope so!!!

how is baby cam doing liz?? hes so dang cute! awww

jess hows ur back? any contractions or anything? ahh ur getting so close holy crapoly!

kim hope ur doing okay xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Did ur guys boobies grow alot?? I didnt see liz's boobs did i miss something? Lol

mine are like huge, went from a full b to huge c already..ahhh! Lol its nice tho to have :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ughh em i just saw that ur sick im sorry sweeti i hope u feel better


----------



## jessy1101

Yup lots of lower back pain i wobble all over the damn place lolol it's not a pretty sight trust me :)

Kim ur right it is better to have concrete answers and not play any type of guessing game.


----------



## keepthefaithx

i feel like "old" at 20 weeks i cant imagine when i get to ur stage im like guna be like ahhhhh lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma pupo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

keepthefaithx said:


> i feel like "old" at 20 weeks i cant imagine when i get to ur stage im like guna be like ahhhhh lol

'Evil cackle' hunny it's only the begining trust me. Be prepared to walk around like some old granny hiihii


----------



## keepthefaithx

LOL I KNOWWW

leo laughs already bc sometimes he has to help me up out of bed...lolol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Kim that sucks babe, are they calling you back or do you have to keep trying? Hope they have good news for you :hugs:

Jess you are next up hunny!! Bout time we got a bump pic me thinks!


Soooooo, i just tested again and i kinda, sorta *think* in a certain light if i hold it a certain way, i might be able to see a hint of a shadow of a line...... It's one of those that if it was someone else's i would be saying bfn but....


----------



## jessy1101

Emma!!! How dare u tell us this lololol. Now i want a pic and want to speculate over it too!

Weirdest thing seriously i keep getting weird period cramps on and off since this morning and i have no clue why?!?? Fuck is it a sign of actual real contractions for early labor to come?????


----------



## MrsMoo72

No ive taken pics and zoomed and played about with it but it doesnt show up... Ill test again 2moro and hopefully we'll be able to see something.


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> No ive taken pics and zoomed and played about with it but it doesnt show up... Ill test again 2moro and hopefully we'll be able to see something.

If we examine this in a logical standpoint (ooo love how i just sounded like a total smart cookie with that phrase LOL) ur due friday and we're monday..so a shadow of a line if most definetly acceptable..and welcome...cuz it will get darker nanananan


----------



## lauren10

ohhh can't wait to see tomorrow's results emma!

Kim keep us posted on your tests. xoxo

My boobs didn't get big until after I had the baby really. 

So...Ryan won't take a bottle and I'm freaking out because i have to go away from Sunday to Weds next week! i'm going to keep trying. She's acting like it's disgusting. :(


----------



## jkb11

Emma !! So happy for you can't wait for your update tomorrow! 

Still haven't heard from dr


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm not getting too excited, it's only a shadow, like you can see where the line should be kinda...

Argghh Kim, have you tried ringing them back?


----------



## jkb11

Hcg was 59.1 I was about 17-18 dpo.


----------



## MrsMoo72

So is that ok? Are they doing tHe levels again?


----------



## jessy1101

Kim r u getting the levels again today or tomorrow ish? Cuz i guess they want to compare the rise right?


----------



## jkb11

It was technically in the range for where I was at when I had it drawn I would have been about 17 dpo. But remember the bleeding had just started the afternoon before. I might get a cheapie test just to see if it's neg now. But I just don't wanna give myself false hope. The bleeding has been a lil heavier today With cramping. Dr wants another hcg Tomorrow but I'm not driving 2.5 hours to get told its at 8 and I would have to be retested til it is less than 5. So I told them I would get it done fri night. Which means no results til Monday again.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny I'm sorry, TTC is bullshit. Big hugs xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg em fxd for u!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhh

Kim i hope it keeps going up and up fxd for u!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Kim i have everything crossed for you that your HCG picks up and this bleeding is just IB and the cramping is from the uterus stretching. I'll be praying for you.

Emma i hope you wake up to a nice pink line! Let us know ASAP. Sounds like you have some PG symptoms!!

AFM yup, you've guessed it... still no AF. I tested for the heck of it last night and it was a bfn. Ughhh man.


----------



## Krippy

Thinking of you Kim...I know how scared you must be hun! Big hugs of support to you!

Hope that maybe, shadow line turns into a bright, pink line by the end of the week Em! FXd for you!

Sorry Rach...You cycle is out of control! Sending you lots of love!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave:

Kim praying those HGC #'s get stronger & stronger hunni xoxo

Emm YAY for being PUPO :happydance: Anything other than "stark white" is a line girlie :happydance:

Rach sweetie we posted at the same time yesterday, I'm soo sorry ur going through this crap still :( Wish I could help or give u useful advise hunni! Big hugs & remember we're all here rooting for u so pls always know u can come talk to us xxx

Stace how u doing hun? Thinking of u :hugs:

Jess period type cramps??? Eeekkkkk Charlie gonna be here sooooon :happydance:

Lisa love the jungle theme! Can't wait to see ur sweet lil babe :cloud9: And pg wabble only gets funnier ;) 

Kris hope ur feeling better babe?

Miss Melina was super clingy all night but seems back to her calm happy lil self today :cloud9:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh, starting to think I imagined that shadowy hint of a line yesterday.....can't really see anything this morn. Today's tests are 10's and yesterday's was a 15 so thought I'd def see something, not sayinng I'm out but don't feel like I'm definitely in either! Ugh!

Anyway, how's everyone else? Kim how's the spotting? Xx


----------



## jkb11

Aww em give it another day or so. Everything crossed for you!!!

Rach thanks sweetie. Hope you get your af soon so you can move on to next try! 

Flow increased some yesterday. Didnt bother testing this am might do it tomorrow. 

Hi everybody else! Glad all the lil ones are doing good! Jess! It could very well be the start of something!!! Anymore cramps?


----------



## keepthefaithx

kim i really hope it works out for you hunni fxd for you xoxoxoxoxoxo

em its still early hunni! fxd you get ur bfp by friday <3

afm my visit went excellent today nicholas is 13 oz & is super healthy & doing great

my results-

downs-1 in 66,000
trisomy 13 or 18- 1 in 250,000

so im very very happy :) thank you god!!!!!!

my phone is dead i will post a pic asap!

super syked my baby shower invites are goin out this weekend & my registry is officially done :)

how are you girls doing???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fab news Leese!


----------



## MrsMoo72

So the anniversary of my 1st mc is coming up....would be great if I got my bfp....


----------



## jkb11

Awesome news lisa! So happy for you. 
Emma! I have everything crossed for you to get your bfp this Friday! 

I bought a cheapie test ... Guess I will see if there is a line or not and if so how dark it is. I have been feeling nauseous today and yesterday. But I think it is just false hope. Probably my nerves with the move and everything else going on.


----------



## keepthefaithx

O em i remember that time .. Its hard and it sucks i really hope u can get ur bfp how do u feeel any dif??

Kim thats good sign the nausea i really hope this is it for u!!

Rach any news??

Jessss u out there dude how r u


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! Kim what's the outcome? 
Emma I hope you get one too!

Long Island Medium got me again...crying like a baby! I love it though, it's really comforting.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Big fat stoopid negative again!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I never watched long island medium and thats where i live hmmm lol

Damnit em... Fxd late implanter hunni xo


----------



## jkb11

Sorry emm.... Big hugs to you! I'm with you. My test was neg this am too. There is a very questionable shadow very questionable.... Since it was 59.1 last Saturday I should have had a dark line with that alone even without it doubling everyday so I know its less than the 59.1 now


----------



## keepthefaithx

O boy kim im sorry hunni xo <3 hugs for you


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh i'm sorry Kim. Big big hugs to you hunny.

Emma fxd for late implanter!!

Lauren i love LIM! Theresa is freakin awsome!

Leese i'm here lol. Couldnt get up for work yesterday due to huge cramping. I can hardly stay sitting in my chair at work cuz my back and tummy keep seizing up :(

Rach any AF news?????

Stace how is Liam doing?? How r u feeling?

Happy hump day to all my girlies!


----------



## Krippy

So sorry Kim...Thinking of you!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Kim I'm so sorry hunny, lots of love & hugs your way xxx

Jess do u think you're in labour or just bh? I didn't even realise I was in labour at first coz it was just like af pains in my back...


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aw Kim I'm so sorry hunny, lots of love & hugs your way xxx
> 
> Jess do u think you're in labour or just bh? I didn't even realise I was in labour at first coz it was just like af pains in my back...

Very doubtfull cuz it's a huge cramp and then tampers off but i still kinda feel it. Like a pressure.

I pretty much figure once i do have actual labor pains it will be the same kind of cramping like i had with my mc right? Same contractions and etc.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww kim darling I'm soo sorry :( loads of hugs ur way :hugs: will you go back to the dr just to be sure?

Emm keeping everything crossed girlie xxx

Jess soo exciting & close now...I was thinking the same as u...pain would be the same as with the mc since I did it at home with the pills but let me assure u there is a diffrence in pain level ;)

Kris u feeling better doll?

Lauren how's the packing coming hun?

AFM my little chubster is weighing in a 10.6lbs this morning :o we can safely say she did good on her growth spurt! A month old this Friday already! Time really does fly when ur having fun :)

Hope everyone is having a good hump day! Love ya'll xxx


----------



## Krippy

Still really stuffed up and not sleeping well but I am doing ok...Ready for this bubs to be here...Only 8 more weeks!

Awesome weight gain for little Melina...they do grow so fast!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls,
Emma I'm sorry you didn't get the dark line yet :( 

Kim when is your next appointment? i'm thinking of you. 

I'm sitting here watching DH trying to feed the baby a bottle. this is brutal and I leave in 4 days! it's killin me. She doesn't want it :( maybe once I"m gone it will be better. ugh.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Uuggg lauren hunni :( :hugs: I'm trying Melina with DH & the bottle this Friday...scary stuff!Sending lots of positive vibes ur way xxx


----------



## Tasha S.

(Sorry ladies, I'm new on here and posted a reply...then I realized I had only read the first page of this thread...I didn't see there was more than one page! I wanted to delete it as the conversation had moved on, but it won't let me not write something...sorry again! Ignore me lol!)


----------



## lauren10

Hey that's ok...the more the merrier! :)

Lisette you might have more luck because she's younger? DD1 took a bottle no prob!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls good morning

quick question for ya

nicholas usually kicks up a stormmmm

i feel today hes not as active i felt some movements but not really as much as usual...i think im bugging out, its so nervewracking, did you guys have days where your babies werent as active???


----------



## themarshas

We gave little man a bottle after only a couple weeks because I didn't want him to think he had an option about it. haha. I'm a mean mommy. He takes it fine now, although he used to take it room temp and now it has to be hot for him to even think about it because they heat it up so much at daycare.

There were definetly days where Cam was less active but if you're worried then get checked or eat something cold- better safe then sorry


----------



## keepthefaithx

kicking away 20 minutes after this post, jeez i need to RELAXXXXX


----------



## keepthefaithx

How many of you are breastfeeding?

i was always so im guna formula feed...but i am kinda researching more and etc. i dont know what to do now...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Don't know what it's like where you are Leese but over here there's a lot of pressure to bf. i always said i would give it a good try and see what happened. We had a few probs but managed 4 months and i was proud that we had done it for that long. We have a help service here called little angels who help with bf'ing and you could call them any time to ask advice and i actually found them really helpful. But we kind of got to a stage where we are both ready to stop! It was a good excuse to sit and relax with my ds though and put my feet up for half an hour!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh, and bfn again today :growlmad: think i'm deluding myself :dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

I'm definetly gonna try breastfeeding but i promissed myself that if ever it doesnt work it then i'll accept it and just move on. U cant force yourself if it really reallyyyy doesnt work and think bad about yourself either. 

Emma not even a teeny lil smidge??? How r u feeling?

Lauren hmmm could it be the temperature of the milk or even the type of nipple??

Super duper excited for the thanksgiving long weekend this weekend!! We have a baby shower on sat, sat night we're going to my parents for the turkey dinner, sunday we're spending the day at the fall leaves festival in Tremblant and monday we're hanging out with our bff's. Plus tuesday night is DH's bday!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Mhhhmmmm turkey and cranberries and mashed potatoes and stuffing and pumpkin pie and......fuck i'm making myself drool damnit grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## themarshas

Ummm Jessy that was just cruel... ummmmm yummmy... you suck J/K! Another month and a half until Thansgiving here.

I BF and plan on doing it for as long as possible. I didn't give myself the option to fail. As soon as I got preggo I just decided that I was going to and that was all there was too it. Fortunetly I've had no problems- other than the pain from Cam cluster feeding the first few days we were home- so I didn't really get tested either. However, there is tooooonnnns of free support on BF if you do have any issues. Hospitals here are really trying to encourage women to at least try it because the health benefits are so good. That being said, if you choose not too I don't see any issue with that either. I wasn't a BF kid and I came out fine and have a great immune system. I originally planned on BF for 6 months but it's so easy to feed him anywhere right now so I probably will continue until who knows when (I will NOT be one of those women with a 3 year old BF though, sorry! if any of you don't think that's weird). I seriously hate the process of warming a bottle and storing them ect so BF is just easier... aka I'm a lazy bum


----------



## babydust818

Kim i'm so sorry. I know how upset you are. I'm thinking of you. I hope the doctors can figure something out for you so you can get that sticky bean. Next time you have a strong ovulation you will get a strong sticky bean. We are here for you. So this would be considered a chemical, right?

Emma it's still early. I hope you get your BFP :)

Still no AF here. Tried having some rough sex the other day to try and open it up or something lol. Didn't work. In 2 days it will be 2 months since i got my last AF.


----------



## MrsMoo72

How you doing Kim? :hugs:

Aww Rach, what the freaky Jesus is going on??? I don't know how it works over there but is there nothing you can do without insurance? Is there a free clinic or anything?

(Jess 7 days to VD!!!!! eeeeekk!! :happydance:)


----------



## jessy1101

MrsMoo72 said:


> How you doing Kim? :hugs:
> 
> Aww Rach, what the freaky Jesus is going on??? I don't know how it works over there but is there nothing you can do without insurance? Is there a free clinic or anything?
> 
> (Jess 7 days to VD!!!!! eeeeekk!! :happydance:)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I know trust me!! I've been counting down the days for my Smolderhalder fix!! Have u seen the new previews??????????


----------



## MrsMoo72

No i haven't looked yet :dohh:


----------



## jessy1101

??????????? Chica u are missing out on the goodness!!!!!!!!

And i swear to god there has been alot of rumbling that they will find some kind of magical way to save Elena from becoming a vampire and if that does indeed happen i will be fucking pissed!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw they totally will though, they cant let her be a vampire or where does the story go? She will be able to play them both forever then!


----------



## jessy1101

N'uh huh she has to become a vampire. It's the necessary next step in the story. Same thing happend in the books. We're at season 4 and they need to switch it up big time.

FYI this season she's both kathryn herself and huge flashbacks to Tatia the first doppelganger during the klaus elijah era!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Gotta say i find Klaus strangely attractive...:blush:


----------



## jessy1101

OMFG Joseph Morgan (Klaus) is a freakin scrumptious piece of evil pie! i'd do him...and Smolderhalder..at once if necessary LOLOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Has anyone heard from Crystal?


----------



## Krippy

I am so excited for my V Diary fix...I find Klaus super sexy too! Must be the bad guy vibe! Can't wait! :)

Haven't heard from Crystal for a while...


----------



## themarshas

I clearly need to watch this... I don't think the hubby will enjoy it though haha but I hear it's on demand so too bad for him


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks grls:)

Omg yay i wonder how crystal is!?


----------



## babydust818

How is Mel as well? Did she do an IVF yet Jess?


----------



## Twinkie210

Sorry guys, I know I am way past due for an update :) We made it home on Monday and so far things are going fairly well. Little guy is eating great (he gained 5oz from when he went home on Monday to his check up on Wednesday). I am hoping he will be back up to his birth weight tomorrow when we see his pediatrician. He had a little bit of jaundice, which we had to have two heal sticks for, but luckily he doesn't need photo therapy for it (yay!). He pretty much just eats, sleeps, and poops LOL. I forgot how much I love the cuddly newborn phase. I want him to stay little!

The c-section ended up being not too bad. I have some good pain killers, but haven't really needed them for pain in my incision (I have taken them for back pain and hip pain, which I attribute to the combination of the first attempt at my spinal and carrying around a huge bump for the past few months). 

I hope everyone is doing well, I didn't get to catch up entirely, hopefully tomorrow (It will be our first day without DH home!)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well, ive been for 2 pees and no sign of af yet....got a bfn yesterday but haven't tested today. Only got one hpt left so will use it in morn if nothing appears today.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay stace!!! So glad you guys are doing good!!!!

:)

so exciting lol

em, what dpo are you today??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Duno bout dpos Leese but I was expecting af today and it's 1.40pm and still nothing....just normal creamy cm.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace i'm glad it's been going pretty good! And as for the hip pain and everything else completly normal hunny.

Emma hmmm....sounds very promissing :)

I havent heard anything from Crystal either!

I actualy havent really spoken to Mel lately. They we're waiting until after coming back from their trip. They're going to mexico for a week towards the end of the month.

Liz vampire diaries is just the best! And like i ve been saying a weekly does of Smolder does a body reallllll good hiihiihii

TFGIFF!!! I cant believe that i'm done next friday! Althought work has been fucking crazy since i'm getting everything together and transfering everything to my replacement.


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, kind of caught up now :0

Kim- I am so sorry, hopefully you can get a nice strong ovulation next time around and a super sticky bean. 

Rach- all I can say is wtf. I hope you either get a surprise BFP or AF soon!

OK, I am sorry that I didn't post all the details sooner. DH tagged me in a bunch of pics right after Liam was born and I assumed you all could see them (all the details on the baby were in them too). 

OK, so I know I posted earlier but little guy weight 9lb 6oz and was 21 inches long and had a head circumference of 15 inches! (by contrast his brother's head was only 14.25 inches and he got stuck and needed forceps, so really glad this one didn't come out the same way!) The pediatrician was concerned about his head size until she walked in and saw DH's head (she had the nurse measure his head and it was 24.5 inches, which apparently is large, especially for a man who is only about 5'6" tall :)) My Dr. said the c-section was the right choice (and he doesn't seem to recommend them very much) because for one the baby was large and wedged up under my ribs and would have been hard to turn and we were surprised at delivery to find that he decided to turn footling breech, so he was actually born feet first. (The anestesiologist said he could see toes when the Dr. made the final incision, LOL) The Dr. said it was unlikely he would have got the baby to turn and if he did, being footling breech increased the risk of cord entanglement and he was afraid that we may have ended up with an emergency c-section anyway. So I am completely at peace with my decision to have the c-section :)

Breastfeeding is way harder than I thought. Sleep deprivation is not a problem, little guy sleeps well at night, but he has now decided to take forever to latch on and he gets so frustrated. It took me 45 minutes to get him to latch on this morning and he went almost 5 hrs between feedings. I told DH that if he would have got to 5 hrs I was going to get a bottle. I think our time breastfeeding exclusively is running short. I would like to make it another week before we start doing a ton of bottle feeding, but the little guy is doing a number on my nipples and pairing that with his refusal to latch on make feeding really uncomfortable right now. I want to keep breastfeeding because I know it is what is best for the baby, but part of me just wants to throw in the towel. I have a pump now, so I might try pumping some feedings and see if he will do both. I don't know. I am torn.

OK, so I know it is way late, but here are some pics for those who don't have me on FB:


----------



## Krippy

OMG Stace...What a cute little boy! Both of them but Liam is precious! I am so glad you are doing well! Thank you for posting the pics...I have been sooo curious!

Thinking of you Em and FXd for you tomorrow hun!


----------



## jkb11

hi girls! I'm sorry I have been Mia we moved yesterday but just for about 8 weeks til we can close on a home so for now we are renting a friends home. Wow moving was such a task. Still getting settled. But we at least got our home squared away with closing. I'm still bleeding:( it's been over week but it is slowing down. I am getting my blood drawn tomorrow for the repeat hcg. So yeah what a week. 

Stace- Liam is absolutely precious. He's such a cute baby!!!! I could just kiss his lil chubby cheeks:) congrats!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim sorry ur feeling blahhh. And moving is a pain! I guess u guys arent unpacking everything tho?? So you'll have to repack soon and gahhhh..

Stace ur lil man is a cutie patooty! I think it's definetly a good thing for the csection cuz seems like it would of ended up with one anywais right? 

Lauren any luck bottle wise with Ryan???

Is everyone having a super dee duper fab friday??? Thinking of y'all :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Friday to all my girls :)

Emm keeping all my little bits crossed for ya!

Kris how u feeling hun?

Lauren I hope the bottle took better & ur ok to be leaving this weekend?

Leese adorable new avatar pic :cloud9:

Stace sooo great to hear u & Liam are doing good, he absolutely precipous! Hang in there on the bf if u can, my nipples & boobs definately got better after about 2weeks!

Kim sending good vibes ur way sweetie, hope ur ok xoxo

Jess happy eating this long weekend girlie ;)

Rach :hugs:

Liz how's Cam doing?

Crystal??? Send us an update when u can xxx

Amy :wave:

AFM bit of an emotional meltdown type day yesterday but after some decent sleep much better today & with H home early for an extra long weekend its looking great :) Happy Thanksgiving to all my Canadian chicas xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace awwwww!!!! Hes such a cutie pie!!!!! So happy for ya xo

Kim and em thinking of u hope this is guna be it for u guysxoxo

Rach how r u??!

Jess hope ur doing ok hunni

Lisette thank u!! Hows melina that cutie :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Still no af.....still bfn....never been late in my life! Balls to this, I'm off on holiday today yipeeee! Have a great weekend everyone xxx


----------



## lauren10

good morning girls! 

I thought I posted last night but i don't see it here...hmm. 

Stacie your boy is a sweetie pie!! there's definitely no shame in formula feeding, but I know how you feel. Pumping for DD1 worked for us - we had a terrible time with breastfeeding so I didn't torture myself over it. 

Emma never been late??!! hmmm...hopefully just a late bfp! :) 

Kim good luck today, keep us posted. I hear ya about moving...I'm so not looking forward to it, we haven't even started packing...eek! 

Ryan will take a bottle of breastmilk, but she's rejecting the formula. DH says she tries to swat it out of his hand. I don't have enough pumped to last her the whole time I'm gone, so she'll just have deal with it I guess! 

Lisette it might be too late, but it is the new Avent one with the short nipple with the fat base and bottle. 

DH is off golfing this morning, and my in-laws are on their way for thanksgiving! I leave tomorrow night for my new hire orientation. I can't lie, I'm slightly looking forward to sleeping in a hotel....ALONE...for 3 nights! As long as Ryan's eating well, I'll completely enjoy that!! 

Have a good weekend girls, and happy thanksgiving to you Canucks!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good morning girls!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay happy thanksgiving too all my canadian chicas!! I cant wait for turkey tonight!!!! Plus we ve got one of bff s baby shower today sooo it s a very eventfull day for sure! I was up sooo early this morning for no damn reason butttt on the up and up DH gave me a lil somethin somethin so s all good :)

Lauren is it a total fab hotel??? Fluffy duvet?? Room service? Wait wait even better mini bar??????????? Mhhhmmmm..

Emma any news this morning???

Happy saturday to all :) :)


----------



## crystalclaro

hi girls, sorry for not popping in sooner. I wanted to update sooner but everything keeps changing here day by day . lol but as for now I am still here in Edmonton and they are counting my pregnancy from my LMP and not the ultrasound so to them I'm 33 weeks today -.- baby Ethan was measuring 5lbs and 3 oz a few days ago and looks perfectly content inside other than his head being al squished up in my pelvis. they can't decide if to induce or make me wait longer. the neonate dr.s said its ok to deliver now but the OB wants to wait and the OB meds would like to push for induction sooner rather than later based on my health. My blood sugar is dropping all the time or spiking and it makes me feel like crap , my blood pressure is slowly rising ( i think this place stresses me out) . So the plan is to reavluate everything on monday or tuesday unless something out of the norm happens over the long weekend. 
I will feel so much better once the baby is here and safe and sound and I will feel a bit better if they transfer me closer to home soon.... just getting so frustrated with everything and having so many different dr's with different opinions .


----------



## lauren10

Jessy I don't know, but I hope so!! :) so Ryan has been a dream baby so far, she never really cries...she'll just fuss when she wants something. But yesterday she screamed for 20 mins after being held by her grandfather- then it happened when he held her again! The poor guy, lol, she must not like any men but her daddy!

Crystal that would be frustrating! So are you all done with the steroid shots? You must be itching to have your baby in your arms and get home. So will you all be going home together in Canada?!


----------



## keepthefaithx

In canada do you do the turkey and everything too? Lol

Crystal glad u updated!! What a rough time sucks!! But im glad ur doin good baby ethan will b here so soon!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lauren- have you tried mixing the formula and breastmilk? Just a thought, but maybe if you mix it she would take the formula better? I bet it is the consistency of the formula she doesn't like, at least the formula I use is way thicker than breast milk.

Crystal- glad to hear your little guy is still doing well. I hope your Dr.'s can come to some agreement!

Emma- I am still staying positive for a BFP for you!

Kim- I am glad you got through the move, lots of positive healing thoughts your way!

Well after my post on Friday, we went to the Dr. and little guy had not gained anything since Wednesday, so we have to go back for another weight check at 2 weeks old. I was really surprised since he was feeding every 3 hrs. So I decided I would give him a formula bottle just to see how much he was eating, and he gulped down 3 oz in like 5 minutes. So the next feeding I decided to pump and feed him and he did the same thing. Well needless to say once he figured out the milk would come out faster from the bottle, he was done with breastfeeding altogether. He completely refuses to nurse, he just screams when I try to get him to latch on. I have been pumping all weekend, which isn't bad, but I physically can't pump enough to feed him! Today he ate 12oz of breast milk/formula in 6 hrs! The kid loves to eat! I really think I was starving him when I was breast feeding! I am a little sad that he no longer nurses, but I am happy that little guy is finally getting the nutrition he needs (plus some ;))


----------



## Krippy

On October 15, at 7:00 pm in all time zones, families around the world will light candles in memory all of the precious babies who have been lost during pregnancy or in infancy. Too many families grieve in silence, sometimes never coming to terms with their loss.

If you or someone you know has suffered a stillbirth or infant loss due to SIDS/SUID, prematurity or other cause, we hope you will join us in this tribute to create awareness of these tragic infant deaths and provide support to those that are suffering.

Help us create a wave of light across our nation!

I am going to decorate my own candle in memory of all the little ones lost! I hope you all join in your own way.
 



Attached Files:







Awareness_Web_Header.jpg
File size: 92.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## keepthefaithx

aw kristin yea thats so nice, i cant believe the last time we did that was last year crazyyy....def be doing it this year also!!!

how are you girls doing??!


----------



## themarshas

Hey all! Kris- I will definetly be doing it. That was the day I found I was preggo for the first time... The closer it gets the harder it gets. I love my little man but there will always be a "what if" and some wondering about who he/she could have been if they had stuck around... the feelings are so close to the surface in the month of Oct...


----------



## keepthefaithx

thats how i feel liz. im super excited bout my son but its weird to think about i was pregnant 3 times all together...so strange :(

how is cam doing?

kris how do you feel hunni getting ready?

we need belly shots girls

ill post one!

21w3d...
 



Attached Files:







21w3d.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jkb11

Hey girlies. Bleeding finally stopped this am. I got my follow up beta hcg results they were 5.4 so I have to get blood drawn again to make sure it drops to less than 1. And my dr wants to see me for follow up appt in 2 weeks. Im really disappointed in my husband. I asked him not to tell anyone. And he told his father. And the reason I knew was because of the way my mother in law has been treating me. I understand if he feels like he needs to talk about it but I don't think that was it.... Men sometimes.... So I began my crazy fitness program. I'm sure I will feel it tomorrow I did 2 hrs of cardio and swam 1/2 mile. I haven't decided what to do as far as fertility treatments anymore I just don't want to get the same result...

Emma- any news??? Thinking about you.xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Uhh kim im sorry sweeti and that sucks ur dh said sumthing wen u asked him not too... Hope ur doing ok the best u can b doing xoxooxoxxoxoox thinking of u

Em any news??


----------



## Krippy

October is definitely an emotional month. But I love bringing the awareness of pregnancy loss to everyone I can as I feel that the subject is still taboo. I feel the same way about this baby too Liz. I am sooo excited to meet him/her but also anxious and wondering if it will look like RJ, or wondering how RJ would be reacting to a brother or sister. The what ifs are the hardest. Hugs!

Hi Leese! Love the bump pic, you look great! I will be posting another when I am 32 weeks. Getting really ready for this baby. It is already engaged in my pelvis and it hurts to walk, move, lie down, put pants on, etc. lol

Sorry to hear of your loss Kim. I am so sorry that your husband told your FIL. I was the same way with my miscarriage in February, I didn't want anyone to know on top of everything. Sending you lots of virtual hugs and love hun


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks kris :) so happy for you !! cant wait ahhh cant wait to find out what is it!!!! u still thinking girl???


----------



## Krippy

Everyone including my husband think that it is a girl...I can't get it out of my head that it is a boy but I don't have a clue. I am pretty excited to find out what it is.


----------



## keepthefaithx

sooo exciting ahh so excited for you :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess i see you on. miss you girl xo hope all is well


----------



## AmyB1978

Thanks for reminding me about the candle on Oct 15th. We have our next ultrasound that morning, our 20 week, so hopefully we will be able to celebrate the lives of both our babies on that day, the one that is growing, hopefully, healthy inside of me, and the one that we lost.


----------



## keepthefaithx

amy how are you hunni??


----------



## jessy1101

Just wanted to start off by saying that i'm so sorry for ur loss Kim :( We're all here for u hunny if u need to rant or talk or just anything at all! Also sorry that ur DH told FIL i know how hard it can be when u dont want people to talk about it and they do anywais. Hang on there.

Leese love the belly shot! I've been quickly lurking yesterday so this weekend was too jam packed for me! But i'm good!

Stace how is lil dude doing on formula? Do u have to pump alot??

Happy tuesday to all! I'm in my last week of work eeeeeeeeeeeee..it's just too damn crazy lolol


----------



## jessy1101

Holy mother fuckkkkk i just went to the bathroom since i've been having period cramps on and off all morning and when i wipped there was a really thick yellow discharge tingged with pink..i think i'm loosing my mucus plug whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Sorry panic moment over...kinda...


----------



## crystalclaro

wow Jesse !!!! have you felt any contractions besides the period type cramps? If you lie down and put your hand on your belly you can feel your belly start to get hard..... or have you tried to time the cramps at all???
Lauren, once we leave Edmonton we will all be going back to Grand Prairie, my husband is not leaving Canada for a long time :) we have to apply for his change of status and work permit.
I am so tired of being in the hospital!!!! it has been almost a month I think....... just laying in bed waiting for my OB dr to come by this morning to talk about what is next, although I'm sure it will be the same answer ( we will see how the next few days go) been having contractions since last night about every 10 min but I'm getting so use to them now that I can't tell if they are mild or my perception of the pain has changed.....
my fav part of the day is when I get to walk to the other side where you go after you have your baby :) ( we walk over there for ice because the ice machine on this wing broke) you can smell the new baby smell over there and sometimes you can catch a glimps of new babies having there baths :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Kim hunni I'm sooo sorry for ur loss :hugs: How r u holding up through it all & the move? T&P ur way!

I hope everyone had a nice weekend (long Thanksgiving one to my Canadian chicas) 

Jess I'm crazy excited for u! Eeeeeekkkkkkk :)

Been rough here...my sweet happy baby is in constant tummy pain unless upright in my arms :( We took her to the clinic yesterday to check her & rule out an ear infection or anything since she's just sooo inconsolable! Seems to be just silent reflux...any of u ladies have that experience? Got a script for baby Zantac which I'm hesitant about so we're seeing her pedi tmmr for a double check & to discuss! For now baby magic bag is helping sooth...you'd never guess from her new smiley pic eh :) lol


----------



## AmyB1978

keepthefaithx said:


> amy how are you hunni??

I am doing well, thanks. I have just been lurking the board since we moved. I was so busy with moving and since have only had one day off of work and am so busy there... am just exhausted!

We are 19 weeks today and have our 20 week ultrasound next Monday... looking forward to it but nervous as always.

Thanks so much for asking!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh no Lisette that sucks! It very well could b silent reflux i've heard of it happen to some of my friends babies. I'd wait and see the pedi today like u said. Just u know to be sure.

Crystal ahhh hunny i cant believe ur still in edmonton!!! How come they cant send u to ur own hospital?? I mean there hasnt really been any changes or anything which is a good thing right??? How long are they planning on keeping u? Until 38 weeks and then u'll deliver????

Amy u must be super duper excited for ur u/s!!!!

Beurkkk same old period cramps and same old icky gooey discharge. I dont wanna be a icky leaky for another 3 weeks LOLOL. It's just nastyyyyy. I've got my obgyn app tomorrow morning so i guess we'll know more about whats the what. Poor guy tho having to pretty much manualy check that out...but then again they have seen wayyyyy worse things right?

Happy hump to y'all!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Ooohhh and FYI i'm lookin at my ticker and i dunno...since seeing the goo and crap i'm kinda scared to have sex and jump start labor..it's kinda a teeny bit too early no?


----------



## jkb11

thanks girls. I'm hanging in there. I think it wasn't as bad as the first because I expected it because I had the spotting before the bfp. I feel guilty tho because I was doing major packing/lifting because my 21 progesterone was so low so I figured if there was a chance I was preggo it wouldn't last so I decide to help hubby and not let him do it alone. And I got the first spotting the day after all the lifting.... Also with the first m/c I helped my sis move and started spotting the day after that.... But I have so much other stuff working against me like my progesterone levels and the pcos which gives me a 40% chance of m/c so who knows what caused it. I have been working out like crazy so I hope to lose 25 lbs. try to fix what I can. 

Lisa- I love your belly shot! 
Lisette- hope Melina's lil tummy feels better. All my Nicu babies had reflux. If you can do an incline under her mattress it really seems to help. Don't put blankets directly under her but if you fold a moderate size blanket up and place it under her crib mattress to make it a 20-30 degree incline it will help her tons. She is too cute! 
Jess- any changes???? Are you in labor???:):):):)


----------



## jessy1101

Kim it is in no way ur fault what so ever! It's so early on that i dont think any type of heavy lifting and etc would affect it. Ditto for the working out like crazy it wouldnt affect it either. 

As for me being in labor yet nopee and i mean thank god cuz i think it's a teeny bit too early still right? I'm just cramping and getting gooeyness lolol.


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- still too early! But if she wants to visit us she'll do it anyway. I for one am excited to see her!

Amy- Good luck at the u/s! Are you finding out the sex? Have you already? Maybe I missed it...

Kim- If you need anything we are here! I know it's hard not to wonder what if but this isn't your fault. After our m/c I wondered alot. Did that one glasss of wine I had before knew do something? Did the lifting tile last weekend do something? I know they didn't but I understand wanting something to blame or point at.

Looking forward to the weekend and its only Wed! Booo. Saturday morning is Family pictures. We are having Cam's 3 month photos and our family photos including the extended families. So my mom and us and with my sister's family, my dad w/his wife and us and my sister's family, and DH's dad w/his wife and us. And all the combinations of people that breaks down into. Hopefully Cam is in a good mood haha. Then Cam and his cousin Jackson's double baptism is that evening followed by a family dinner. Currently there are 60 confirmed guest and 17 maybes soooo we are busy planning the food,ect for that.

On another topic: I got Cams Halloween costume this weekend- a dragon. He's going to be so cute!


----------



## AmyB1978

themarshas said:


> Amy- Good luck at the u/s! Are you finding out the sex? Have you already? Maybe I missed it...

At our 16 week ultrasound they said girl and seemed certain. They did say "it is still early" or the tech did anyway but the Dr and the tech independently said girl and seemed sure. I'll want it validated at our 20 week but we've been calling her a girl and by her name, which is going to be Emily, since the 16 week scan.


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay for girl amy love the name emily you have a middle name?


----------



## keepthefaithx

how are you doing kim thinking of you <3


----------



## crystalclaro

well things have changed yet again since yesterday. I started contracting monday night about every 10 min apart but no pain, a few woke me up in the middle of the night then wehn they put me on the monitor in the morning i was still contracting every 10 min. they started getting more uncomfortable around dinner time so they checked my cervix and there was no change so they gave me a shot of morphine and gravol, it helped slow them down but did not get rid of them , the dr's gave me another shot of morhine and gravol around 11pm . i tried sleeping but i started getting shooting pain in my pelvic floor so they had the doc come back at 5 am and check me again .... i went from 1 cm to 3 cm so they sent me up to laor and delivery, was contracting every few min and they hurt but i did not want any more morphine because it makes me feel really sick. was checked again at 8 am and only dialated another 1/2 cm. my ob dr is hoping labor will stop so she wont let me have an epidural yet ( i wanted one because i have to stay on the monitor the whole time and have no way of easing the pain when I'm laying flat on my back) so i have to labor like this for as long as possible , they dont want to help my labor at all right now until at least sat. my blood sugars r jumping around, im not allowed ot eat or drink or get out of bed, my contractions range from every 5-10 min and a pain level of 5-8. i have not slept since early tue morning . baby looks great but im breaking down at this point, no epi until im 6-7 cm my dr said and i really cant stand another dose of morphine at the moment. :( the neotate drs said its fine to deliver now and my med drs said they want me to deliver soon becasuse the stress of the fluctuating sugars is not good for me but the ob dr's want to keep pushing for more time as long as they can....... i just feel helpless and blah!!


----------



## themarshas

Wow Crystal, sorry you're having such a hard time! Sounds like a rough and drawn out process but I'm sure everyone is only considering what's best for your little one. So glad that you are keeping us updated and good luck over the next few days. Who knows what could happen! But i'm glad you're in good hands and if your little one decides to make an appearance I hope you all are healthy!


----------



## crystalclaro

themarshas said:


> Wow Crystal, sorry you're having such a hard time! Sounds like a rough and drawn out process but I'm sure everyone is only considering what's best for your little one. So glad that you are keeping us updated and good luck over the next few days. Who knows what could happen! But i'm glad you're in good hands and if your little one decides to make an appearance I hope you all are healthy!

thank you :) 
I have been contracting now every 3-4 min and they are sever !!!! I finally let them give me some more morhine and gravol so I could catch my breath. the contractions slowed back down to every 10 and now they r back to every 5 but my cervix has not changed since 8 am. I wish I could walk around or something to help with the pain and to aid labor naturally. It is so tough to be in so much pain for so long and have no progress.... this could continue for days


----------



## AmyB1978

Crystal, you and your little guy are in my thoughts/prayers. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

hang in there crystal xoxoxoxoxo cant wait for ethan to finally be here!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

i get to see my little man today at 1!!! cant wait xoxoxoxo <3<3<3


----------



## AmyB1978

Here is our potty shot from 16 weeks... will get to see her again on Monday! 
I think someone had asked if we'd chosen a middle name... her name is Emily Nicole. Emily because I had a dream in-between our miscarriage and this pregnancy that we had a daughter named Emily so we think she "Chose" her first name as I had never even considered it for a name. Nicole is from my maiden name, Nickol, as I dropped it when I got married and my Dad only has two daughters so we are the last of the family name.
 



Attached Files:







EPSON001.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jessy1101

Thoughts to you Crystal! Hang on there hunny it will all be over soon :)


----------



## Krippy

GL Crystal! :) Hang in there hun....soon you will be cuddling your little boy and it will all seem worth it!


----------



## Krippy

Happy Last Day at work Jessy! :) Happy VD night for us! Can't wait!


----------



## MrsMoo72

No time to check in but please don't tell me about vd coz I can't watch it till sat nite! Enjoy smolderhalder!! Hope everyone's good xxxx


----------



## jessy1101

Oufff sorry i havent had time to post girls but these past few days have been extremely crazy. I've been so busy at work getting everything transfered and taken care of it's sick. Still cant believe today is the LAST day i'll be sitting in my office until november 2013!!!!!!!

Happy TFGIFF to all!! Plans this weekend? How is everyone doin???


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess so awsome!!!!

happy for you girl!!!

did you guys ever try maybelline baby lips balm omg its so freakin great lol just letting u guys know! hahahha bc im obsessed it tastes like fruit punch too! lol <----cray cray!

tgif!!!!!!!!

im going out w my girlfriends tonight for a friends bday, not sure where i hope i can stomach the food!

nicholas weighs 1lb 2oz as of yesterday & hes measuring perfectly. so happy omg!!!!

<3<3<3<3

people responding to shower and i have like 25 things bought already off registry so excting lol

how are you all?


----------



## jessy1101

Leese i have the pink punch baby lips!! Totaly the freakin best my mouth looks amazingggggg.

Very good for ur registry!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I never tried it. My niece told me about it lol its awsome, leo was like wow ur lips look sexy ! Hahahah love it, its such a pretty pink shade, my new fave ha!


----------



## Twinkie210

GL Crystal! I don't know if they can give you this, but I had to be monitored with DS #1 because I was induced for high blood pressure, so I know how horrible it is having to lay in bed with contractions, but before I had my epidural I had a shot of stadol (same family as demerol) and it helped ease the pain for awhile. The only time I have ever had morphine was in my spinal for the c-section and I did feel sick after that. I hope you can find some pain relief, I can't imagine laboring like that for days! Thinking of you!


----------



## Twinkie210

I took little guy to the Dr. for a weight check, since he was still 9lb 3oz last week and he hadn't made it to birth weight yet. Well my little piggy now weighs 10lb 1oz! That is right he gained 14oz in a week! Even the Dr. was surprised. He asked me what I was doing and I told him that I started supplementing his feedings and now he only takes a bottle. He said that he looks really healthy and to keep it up ;) I guess my little guy just prefers bottled over draft, LOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww stace yay thats great! so happy for you xoxoxo


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, sorry I haven't checked in in a while, I started my new job and went to PA for a few days. Ryan took the bottle just fine while I was gone and is back on the boon again :) work will be busy and an adjustment for all of us since we'll all be home all the time! 

Crystal my God you poor thing!! I'm so sorry. I hope the pain eases for you somehow. Remember that every day the little one is in there getting stronger! Even one more day can make a difference! You're a strong woman, you can do this! Xoxo

Jessy you're a free woman! Woo! Lisa and Amy glad all is great!

Hope all you girls are fabulous!!


----------



## jkb11

sorry I have been Mia also. With the move and trying to adjust with the mc it's been interesting. But I have been thinking of all of you. 
Crystal - hang in there girl! You have been so amazing to make it thru like you have! Thoughts and prayers your way. 
Jess - so excited for you a year + off!!!!! You are going to have the best times with Charlie!!!!
Lisa and Amy- yay for all things going smoothly and nothing but good news being reported. 
Emma- thinking bout you Chica! I must have missed your post??? Where are you at cycle wise??? 
Rach - hi hunny! How's everything ? 
Lauren so glad she ate great for hubby! It will be so worth it once you get settled down with your job! Change is hard but keep your focus on your reasons why you picked that option:) lisette and stace how are y'all's lil sweeties?
Kris- your getting so close! Can't wait to see if your team blue or pink!!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

Hi all u awesome gals :) 
So Ethan finally arrived last night around 9pm (I think lol)he weighed 5lbs and 12 1/2 oz and was a little over 18 inches. He is in NICU but is just breathing on his own in his isolet and does not need any help feeding. But he is on a IV drip of glucose because his blood glucose was at 1.9. This morning it came up to
Normal range but he will stay on the drip for 48 hrs until he figured out how much insulin to produce( a normal process for babies born to type1 diabetic mothers)
He has the cutest hair, brown with loads of wavy blond highlites :) 
The labor was long and painful just because I had to wait for assistance until I reached 5 cm. Friday night I started contracting pretty hard and the aim caused me to vomit , I vomited so much that the acids from my stomach burned the lining of my stomach and esophogas pretty bad, I was throwing up blood from Friday night until sat when he was born. When the dr rechecked me I was 4 1/2 cm but he took pity on me and said I was 5cm. So they got me the epi them broke my water and a little bit of pitocin. He was hard to push out because he was facing straight up not facing down. 
But so happy he is here an healthy <3


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww congrats hunny! Can't wait to see him! Sorry it was such a crappy few days for you but it sounds like Ethan is doing well and hes a good size to say he's 6weeks early xxxx


----------



## lauren10

Crystal congratulations!!!! Welcome Ethan! I hope you both get back to normal really quickly. That's a pretty good size for almost 35 weeks, right? I'm happy that the labor ordeal is finally over for you!

Thanks Kim! It will be better working from home in the long run. How are you feeling? it sounds like you have a lot distractions right now. Are you in your new place now?


----------



## AmyB1978

Crystal, congrats! I am glad Ethan is here and doing well. :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Sooo mcuh to catch up on! Eeekkkk!

Crystal hunni I'm sooo happy to read ur sweet lil Ethan is here & doing well :cloud9: what an ordeal u poor thing! T&P ur way hun, hope you'll be home soon with ur whole family!

Jess :happydance: NO MORE WORK :happydance: how u feeling babe?

Lauren I miss ya girl xxx how awesome for the new job & Ryan being soo great for daddy! Phew :) How was the hotel yummy sleep?

Stace good job feeding ur chunky lil man :) Teehee! He's quickly sounding like Melina she's over 11lbs already from 8.3 that we left the hospital at! How's DS loving his baby bro?

Leese I'm soo happy for u doll :cloud9: enjoy all the wonderful appointments & shower prep for spoiling ur lil man & mommy too! Get lots of massages & mani/pedi's :)

Emm hope ur doing ok hunni, did the witch show?xxx

Kim sweetie I can only imagine what a rough time you've been through :( Sending lots of love & hugs ur way...hope u have lots of support around u :hugs:

Rach give us an update girl - what's been going on?

Kris how was ur weekend doll? Allergies letting up? Are u having ur H cook for u extra yummy goodness & spoling u?

Liz how's cutie Cam doing?

Amy awesome update on ur baby girl :) do u know if there is a shower being planned for ya?

AFM Miss Melina is doing sooo much better since starting her on the baby Zantac Wend night! Its making a world of diffrence in her lil tummy & we've all started getting good sleep this weekend esspecially mommy since bottle feeding has begun :happydance: H says she looks upset with him each time & I get sad looks & clutching my boob on the next feeds but all in all she's taking it & falling back asleep! SUCCESS :) :) :)


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls, Crystal asked me to post this for her...isn't he sweet!!

Lisette I'm glad everything is going great for you guys :)
 



Attached Files:







Ethan.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## keepthefaithx

Onggggg crystal!!!! Congrats sweeti he is soooooo cute awww!! That sucks with your labour :( i hope u Feel better :) xoxox

Stace how r u doing hunni hows little liam!?

Thank lisette :) i am actually get a mani pedi friday! I have my friends engagement party in manhattan wanna look fancy lol

Hows it going jess how r u doing??

Em how r u girls where r u in ur cycle??

Kim and rach hope ur doing good xo


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the arrival of Baby Ethan Crystal! What a little heartbreaker! :)

I am doing well, thank you Lisette! My allergies are doing much better and I am not nearly as stuffed up. Thank goodness bc I didn't think that I could last the rest of this pregnancy feeling like that! Just starting to get excited and can't believe I have only 6 short weeks left. They are going to fly by and I will get to meet this yellow bundle of mine. I can't wait to find out what it will be! Have an ultrasound on Tuesday to look at the size so far and am keeping my fingers crossed for a regular sized babe!

Glad your trip went well Lauren and little Ryan didn't cause any stress and she took the bottle no problem. :) Being a working mom is definitely a juggling game but it sounds like you have it all under control!

Hope you are all are having a great weekend! Anyone have any silly pregnancy halloween costumes planned? What about our new LOs, what are they being for Halloween?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Baby loss awareness day today, big love & hug to everyone xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

hugs for everyone for baby loss awareness day <3<3<3<3

love you all!!! <3<3<3<3


----------



## keepthefaithx

did anyone ever get maternity photos at jcpenny or sears?? just wondering. i want to get them but a professional photographer over here is like mad expensive. i really want to get them done so either sears jcp or im guna ask my sister to do it

and at 28 or so weeks im going to this place near me to get a 4d ultrasound!

it comes w 25 minutes ultrasound, a dvd w video & still pictures, wallet pictures, 5x7's, & a teddy bear that has a recording of nicholas' heart beat!!!!!!!!!!! i cant freakin wait! !!


----------



## themarshas

Good Morning all! I was so excited to see your news Crystal! So happy he's here and healthy! Hope you all get to go home soon!

I've been super busy with Cam's baptism and family photos and a big family dinner. Glad it's over! But it was a good time and nice to see everyone. Little man is doing well. Had to bring him back to the pedi because he was breathing funny on Friday- apparently just congested and basically they said get used to it because this cold/flu season already sucks and it's only going to get worse. Poor little man.


----------



## jessy1101

Much love to all for baby loss awareness day xxxxx

Crystal congrats on lil baby Ethan!! Im glad u finaly have that lil bundle in ur arms :)

Lisette yay for Melina s tummy being settled. Betcha those nights of good sleep have been fantastic.

Kris good lUck for ur us. Charlie was 3.8 lbs at my 32 week us so im curious to see if your yellow beany will b pretty much at the stage.

Leese oooo ur gonna have an uber fabulous weekend! Im drying for a pedi soooo baddly. Ive pretty much always done my own but damnit i cant reach lol grrrrrr

Liz how has it been so far with work during the day and cam at night? Still as hard to leave in the am or it s gotten better??

Lauren yayyy that the new job has been going great!

Stace ahhh Liam is just a hungry lil baby hiihii

Emma Rach and Kim how have u girlies been??

AFM officialy on day 1 of being off till nov 2013 ahhh it s wonderfull! Althought ive been kickin my ass to rest and take it easy when in reality i just want to start cleaning my upstairs bathroom lololol. Tons of cramping all weekend and got a scare saturday night and thought my water started leaking but turns out i kinda peed myself a bit omgggggg. The new game plan is to try lotsss of sex to get this going. DH was like wow i feel so abused lol i was like ahh hunny u know i loveeee u but i need this miniature female version of Chuck Norris outta me damnit :) :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Crystal! Baby Ethan is a doll!

Jessy- I am sure you are enjoying your time off :) Don't rush little Charlie. You will miss being pregnant once she is here. Enjoy the time you have left and have DH wait on you as much as possible ;)


----------



## themarshas

I agree. Jessy don't rush it! Being preggo is fabulous even when you're slowly being tortured. Enjoy your time off from work too! I'll try to contain my jealousy. I still dislike going to work. Some days are harder than others... I think it will be that way for a while... Fortunetly Cam sleeps amazing (*knock on wood). He sleeps 9:30-2/230, Eats, then Sleeps until about 6. We'd have to be up for work at 630 anyhow. Sat night he slept 9:30-4, then 4:15-8. I think his busy day wore him out!

Thinking of all your little ones today!


----------



## themarshas

From this weekend
 



Attached Files:







68706_808681454071_150339441_n.jpg
File size: 63.7 KB
Views: 3









Untitled.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmyB1978

Cam is adorable!!!

:hugs: to everyone on baby loss remembrance day. 

We had our 20 week ultrasound today and she looks perfect!!! Growth is right on track, etc and it was confirmed that she is most definitely a girl... first glimpse we had of her was her legs spread wide open and a very clear potty shot of 3 lines! 

I am so happy she is doing well and that our 20 week scan went well! Now we get to honor our two girls today.. the one growing inside of me healthy and well and the one we lost.
 



Attached Files:







Emily 20 weeks face.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 2









Emily 20 weeks girl.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydust818

Wow Jessy.. so jealous! ;) enjoy yourself. Wow, just 2 more days and you'll be considered full term! Your pregnancy has gone so fast to me. I can't wait to see Charlie. 

Congrats to you Crystal. What a big surprise!!! I got on here and saw the news and was like WHAT!?!? So happy for you. Ethan is cute as a button. 

Liz your family is beautiful! Cam is getting so big!! Precious.

AFM still no AF... CD71. I went pee earlier and saw red. I hope it's coming... GEESH. Been having real bad nosebleeds too with blood clots in it. I've always had nose bleeds but man here lately they're AWFUL.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls,

Sorry I haven't had a chance to catch up today but I wanted to check in before the day was over & say I'm sorry for all our losses & pray for our baby angels! I'm so blessed to have met you all even through such a painful way :( Hope u all had ok days with lots of love & support :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww baby Ethan is toooo cute! Hope you're doing well Crystal?

Ahh Jess, enjoy the lie's in and the chilling!

Rach i hope this is finally af for you and you can move onto a fresh cycle :hugs:

Afm - on cd 9/10 and we started bd'ing last night. Gonna try & do mon, wed, fri & sat. Can't do sunday coz i have a smear test booked for monday morning!

Ooo and my dh has just self-published his book on amazon!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

liz- cam is sooooo freaking cute you guys look great!

amy-love the u/s so happy shes doing good!!!!!!

rach-how are you sweeti hows it going??

hey lisette!! hope ur doing good hunni, give melina kisses for us!!

em-fxd hunni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i really hope for ya


----------



## jessy1101

Congrats Amy! It s definetly a huge weight that goes off ur shoulders when u know everything is ok.

Liz Cam is an adorable cutie pie :)

Emma catch that eggy!! Ooo whats his book tittle?? Whats it about?

Rach ok nose bleeding clots sounds kinda scary..but ive never had a nose bleed so dunno whats normal and not. Keep us posted if it is Af

Stace i knooooow i have to enjoy it these last lil bits but damnit im at the point that i want my baby in my arms lolol. DH textes me almost every 2 hours wanting to know if it s time lol. Poor guy he s a huge ball of nerves.

For once im actualy happy it s a tuesday hiihii wonder why..lolol


----------



## MrsMoo72

It's called 'paragons of midgard'. It's a fantasy epic like lord of the rings type thing. I have never read anything like that before but I literally couldn't put it down! I'm so proud of him!! Don't think the U.S. version is available till 2moro but it will be available for kindle/iPad etc and it's only £0.99 ( dunno how much $) an he gets royalties & everything!!


----------



## lauren10

Cool Emma! I'm gonna check it out. 
Hi everyone! My job is craaaaa zzzzzzzyyy. Ah! 

Miss yas


----------



## Krippy

I had an ultrasound today and bubs is measuring right on target! Whooo Hooo! It is estimated to be around 4 pounds which to me seems crazy but then I will see this baby is 6 weeks so I guess that makes sense. I also only gained 1 pounds in the last 2 weeks...yaaahhhh me!

That is sooo cool that you husband wrote a book Em! I am for sure going to check it out!

Hope you feel better soon Rach and the nosebleeds stop!

Sorry your job is crazy and we miss you too Lauren...are you liking it so far though?

Hi Leese, Liz, Lisette, Amy, Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Baby sounds perfect Kris xx

So my bff is 5 days late for af & she hasn't tested yet arrrggghh!! Her dh doesn't want her to test coz she was a couple of days late last month & they were gutted by bfn... So she's gonna wait till he goes to work!


----------



## Krippy

How is your first few days of mat leave Jess? Enjoying yourself?


----------



## jessy1101

Emma that is just freakin cool! I ve always wanted to b a writer.

Lauren admit it crazy but u lovezzz it lolol miss ya hunny bunny xxxxxx

Kris nahh baby sounds right on target nuttin to worry about!

Sooo being off has been fantastic which is good. Ive gotten to the point of havimg too much pressure on my bladder and i have to wait 10 secs till i can actualy freakin pee! Which is painfull eughhhhh. I know enjoy it and etc im just so sore that i want this overly energetic munchkin outtttt. How is y all doin???


----------



## babydust818

I think AF is officially here!!!!!!!! Never thought i'd be so excited in my life lol. :happydance:

73 phuckin days! GEESH.


----------



## Krippy

Yaaaahhh Rach...that is awesome news! Here is to a new cycle!

My bladder hurts whenever it is a little bit full too Jess! It is so uncomfortable!


----------



## jkb11

Congrats on baby Ethan!!! He's precious!!

Rach yay for af finally coming! 

Emma so exciting! You must be so proud of dh


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach yay for af finally getting here are you going to call your dr for a game plan??

How is everyone doing??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Where's all the girlies?! Xx


----------



## themarshas

YAY Rach! I know it shouldn't be so exciting for AF but that's good and I'm happy for you anyway! 

It's been so quiet here this week. Sorry, nothing exciting to report here.... no exciting weekend plans either. Anyone?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh good news Rach xx

No exciting plans here either Liz! Dh is working so we are just visiting my folks. He is being a good boy tho & following my bd schedule!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay for AF Rach!

Sorry I have been MIA, but there are so many distractions at home, LOL. I know I will be a more faithful bnb member once I return to work in 3-5 short weeks :(

Oh and I can't believe little guy is 3 weeks old today!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yayyy for AF Rach!! I still cant believe how long it took to kick in. Is it a really heavy flow? Bad cramps?

Sorry ive been MIA but i got the most shocking news today. Up all night with really bad pains inside my vagina and bellow my tummy. I figured no big ive got my dr app today so we ll see whats what. First thing he says while checking my cervix is ohh wow she s extremely low and im pretty sure has hair. Then he was like holy crap so ur dilated at 3 and 60% effaced i just sat up and was like wtf?!?!?!! He s like yupp quite normal ur feelin pain and pressure and i pretty much dont think ur gonna last another week..

So im just pretty much in shock right now lolol. Ive had lots of pressure on my lower tummy this afternoon so im thinkin maybe this weekend..exciting and scary stuff lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg Jess how exciting!!!!!!! Can't wait for Charlie!!


----------



## Krippy

Jess....Sooooo exciting! Make sure to keep us updated! :) GL hun!


----------



## Krippy

Here is my 32 weeks bump pic! I hope that I am not too far behind you Jess! I posted my 28 weeks pic for comparison! It is funny how you don't feel like you look different and then you put two pics beside each other! lol
 



Attached Files:







28 weeks.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 0









32 weeks!.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lauren10

Beautiful Kris!!

Jessy that's awesome! I hope you're not like me and stay that way for weeks! Lol

We're moving tomorrow...argh! Hope everyone has a great weekend. Rach glad that AF showed up!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG girls soo many exciting updates!!! I will read better from the phone but I'm finally on the PC and can't post new pics for ya'll :)


----------



## themarshas

Kris- you look fab! Not too long!
Jessy- omg! Yay! Can't wait to head your news and see pics of your little lady in pink!
Lisette- what a cutie! Love seeing pics of everyones little ones... And in general. And if you have me as a friend on fb you'll know I love sharing them haha


----------



## jkb11

oh my Jess!!!! How exciting! I totally wasn't expecting that news :) can't wait to see her pics!!! 
Melina is soooo precious lisette! Love her smile :) 
Kris you look great. And it is amazing to compare the difference. And your all baby so you know it's just your lil one get him/her self ready to appear:) 
Lauren all my thoughts and prayers your way girl since we just went thru that. My word of advice is accept all and any help offered to you. It's a job:/ and to think we have to do it again very soon .... Ugh. We have an offer in on a home and should find out Monday if we got it. It was between us and one other couple. I'm so ready to get out of the rental and have my stuff unpacked. One good thing for you tho I'm sure your hubby is a much better planner than mine. So your move should go much smoother. My hubby runs on island time in his head and we were soooooo late for closing. Like 3 hours! Yeah thought I was gonna kill him:/but I gotta say it was hot watching him lift all the heavy crap;)should have done him in the back of the u haul. But we didnt even have time for a quicky. hmmm that makes me think we need a topic of the day..... 
I suggest -different places we have done it.....


----------



## babydust818

OMG Lisette. Melina is beautiful. She is so adorable. I just wanna snatch her up and give her tons of kisses! 

Jessy OMG NO WAY!!!!!!!! How exciting. That is crazy insane. I am so happy and can't wait for Charlie to make her entrance into this world. WOWZA! Who would have guessed she would be an October baby rather than November?!?!? That is just so awesome. I love surprises like that.

Kristen your belly is gorgeous!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW where do I begin!?!?

Jess holy cow r u at the hospital like now?!?! We need constant check ins from u missy! R ya ready? Is H freaking out? Remember mine?!? Ahahahaha! I was keeping him calm for our planned trip to be induced! Thinking of u babe xoxoxo

Lauren how u holding up sweetie? Sooo much craziness for u lately hun! Girls behaving for mommy? New job going well? And the move!!! Eeekkkkk :hugs:

Rach sooo happy AF finally showed & u can get on to a nice fresh cycle doll! Any hope on seeing a Dr soon? 

Emm happy to hear H is cooperating on schedule ;) Are ya coming up to O time?

Kim mmmmmm back of a Uhaul sounds yummy! Glad to hear ur in good spirits hunni :hugs:

Kris ur belly looks rockin! How u been feeling? Sleeping ok?

Stace how's ur good lil eater doing? God he's adorable :)

Liz I know what u mean with the pics...like I could just snap away & post all day long! We'll soon need a set vacation time to organize & print/frame some of these great pics! What's lil Cam gonna be for Halloween? 

Leese :wave: where u at girl? Mani/Pedi tonight right? Mmmmmm enjoy for me too :cloud9:

Amy hope ur doing good too :)

What's everyone got planned for the weekend? I'm hoping my lil miss decides to finally be full longer than 2hours & let mommy get some sleep! God bless her she's doing sooo much better on the meds for the reflux & as u can tell from the pics is generally very happy :) Now trying to get her to stay in her bucket seat is a whole other story!!! We've had to make a point of taking her out everyday so she can get used to it a little & still was walking around Coscto today with her in my arms!!! Thank God my mom was with us but soon ill be forced to let her cry :(


----------



## lauren10

Great pics of Melina!!! She's so sweet! I can't believe how big Ryan is getting. I'll have to post a pic. 

Thanks for the tips Kim! My DH has been so organized and productive with the move. Want to know why??? Because he wants to GOLF on Sunday if everything is done. Grrr. And we're closing weds so lots of time!

We never did it anywhere too weird. On the hood of the car I guess!

Jessy, how goes it?


----------



## jessy1101

Kris ur bump is absolutly total yummy mummy!!

Kim glad things r going good and crossing my fingers for u monday u get ur new house!!

Lisette im glad Melina is doin good on the meds and is now in happy baby mode most of the time.

Lauren of course it s due to golfing gahhh i swear that sport is just..a huge black hole men get lost in..sad i know..

Well AFM if i thought i was in pain before it s nuttin like now lol i feel like i fell down the stairs and bruised every single part of my body. My vagina is killin me and ive gushed out so much plug since last night it s crazy. I was up pretty much all night with cramps but it was always the sharp pains inside kind. I know sex is supose to help bur im so sore that i dont even think i could manage a pinky stimulating my cooch lololol

As for kinky sex..god i think i remember what that is lololol..hmmm theatre..bathroom restaurant..outdoors in a public park..side of a non busy road..on the beach in cuba..i love..well loveddd..kinky sex..now i cant even get my legs open omggggg


----------



## lauren10

Good sign losing your plug!! If you can get one of those exercise balls to sit on that feels good. And do some yoga moves to stretch your hips...I know it sounds like it will hurt but it feels so good at the end, and might help get Charlie out!


----------



## Krippy

OMG...So exciting Jess! I hope this means Miss. Charlie will be making her appearance soon! :)

GL with the move Lauren! You must be so excited to get into your new house! My hubby went golfing today too...sigh! Maybe it will snow soon and we will get our hubbies back!

Melina is a such a beautiful, happy baby! I am so glad that she is feeling better with her reflux. I hope that she gets used to her car seat soon...some kids love it and some kids hate it! I have been sleeping ok just getting up once or twice but I do toss and turn. I think it is a combo of nervousness and being sore!

Good luck on the home offer Kim! I hope that it comes through for you! Mmmmm u-haul sex...that it hot!

Mine is parking lot on the hood of a car, the car wasn't even ours! Hehehehe...


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all ! Hope everyone is doing good jess i better a text! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

Sooooooo oct 21st just became the most incredible day of the year cuz lil miss Charlie arrived at 5:48 am!!!! My water broke at 9:30 pm last night and they submited me in at 10 right away. I was at 4 cm dilated and 80%effaced. By midnight i was contracting every 2 mins and tuffed it out till 4:20 am then took the epidural. Now here is the shocking part as soon as i got it i opened at 10cm completly effaced and started pushing before freakin 4:30!! Since i had just got the epidural i didnt feel dick all! They had to tell me when i was contracting and when to push. An hour and 15 mins later she was on my tummy!

6 pounds 1 ounce at 19 inches long. Light brown hair and gorgeous bright blue eyes. She s just..honestly there r no words :) im feelin good i mean pretty stiff vagina wise but meh thats completly normal :)


----------



## Krippy

Jessy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats, I actually can't believe it! I am so happy for you and it sounds like a wonderful experience! I can't wait to see pics of your little princess! Way to go Lady! You are every pregnant woman's dream that they go in to labour at 37 weeks naturally...I am slightly jealous! hugs to you and Charlie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

shes so beautiful jess! i am so happy for you girl cant wait to see more pictures! hope you guys are doing well, <3<3<3

xoxoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg Jessy, wasn't expecting that news!!!! Massive congrats mummy! Can't wait to see her! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, congrats Jessy! I am so envious! I walked around dilated 2-3cm for a week and a half and still didn't go into labor! You must be the ideal pregnant woman!!! I can't wait for pics of little Charlie! Oh and I guess you and DH will have to get her a halloween costume now ;)

Going to the pumpking farm today! We are taking Logan by himself, since little guy is still only 3 weeks old he is staying with Grandma. It is supposed to be beautiful today, so I can't wait!


----------



## Krippy

Hey Stace...question for you, what did your pre-term contractions feel like when they started? I was at L&D yesterday bc I was having period like cramping. Started at 12pm ish went to hospital round 3pm and they didn't quit until 8pm ish. They did an NST and baby was doing great (I wasn't worried about movement just the cramping) and told me to go home with usual intructions...if you see blood, waters breaking, etc.

Just wondering what you felt like. It def. wasn't labour contractions bc I know what those feel like but they also weren't normal cramps either. Maybe stretching or baby engaging. Anyway my Dr. was really patronizing and told me that it was probably bc I was anxious. I don't think she meant to but I am a very practical person and wouldn't make big deal over nothing. Going to talk to my OB on Tuesday and see what she says...I feel like she is too nonchalant about my treatment, kind of like the first time. Makes me nervous...

ANYWAY!!!! Jess, I want pics of this little sweetheart!


----------



## lauren10

Jessy wow I was just surprised by Charlie's picture on FB !! She's beautiful congratulations!!! Xoxoxox

So glad it went smoothly and that you got the epi in before the vagina Olympics, lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jess she is beautiful!!! You must be sooo proud!


----------



## Krippy

Jessy...saw your pic on Charlie on facebook! What a sweetie! I am so happy for you!


----------



## crystalclaro

Krippy said:


> Hey Stace...question for you, what did your pre-term contractions feel like when they started? I was at L&D yesterday bc I was having period like cramping. Started at 12pm ish went to hospital round 3pm and they didn't quit until 8pm ish. They did an NST and baby was doing great (I wasn't worried about movement just the cramping) and told me to go home with usual intructions...if you see blood, waters breaking, etc.
> 
> Just wondering what you felt like. It def. wasn't labour contractions bc I know what those feel like but they also weren't normal cramps either. Maybe stretching or baby engaging. Anyway my Dr. was really patronizing and told me that it was probably bc I was anxious. I don't think she meant to but I am a very practical person and wouldn't make big deal over nothing. Going to talk to my OB on Tuesday and see what she says...I feel like she is too nonchalant about my treatment, kind of like the first time. Makes me nervous...
> 
> did they feel like cramps low down inside? when I had the preterm labor pains they did not even show up on the monitor because they were so low down and the monitor they use to check was placed to high. if you feel tightness way down try placing your hands on that part of your tummy and see if u feel it getting harder, if u do make sure u have the nurse feel it next time you go in ( thats what I had to do) sorry the dr was patronizing ( I hate that ) is it the same OB you had last time?


----------



## crystalclaro

congrats Jesse !!! I can't wait to see your beautiful little girl.
glad your cycle finally came Rachel !!! hopefully your insurance kicks in soon and you can start getting some things checked out or at least be able to talk to a dr, I know its hard in the states when you don't have insurance ( lived in the states for 10 years)

so baby Ethan is a week old now!!! it does not seem like a week already , he is still in the NICU under the bilirubin lights and is still getting some feeds through a feeding tube. He nurses very well but gets to tired to nurse a full amount every time. The dr said he expects him to be able to go home in 7-10 days ( that was 4 days ago) I get to stay with my husband in the hospital just across the hall from the NICU , its a nice room with a queen size bed and free phone/tv, a full bath , fridge, microwave, little oven. And we don't have to pay extra. when we were in Edmonton I had to pay 40 a day for a private room so my husband could stay with me. 
i'm so happy my son is here but it's weird to not be pregnant anymore.... kinda miss him inside all wiggling around . lol 
It turns out that it was a good thing the Ethan came as early as he did, when he was born he had a true knot in his cord , but fortunately it was not too tight. I had ultra sounds every few days and NST every 4 hrs and nothing showed up concerning his cord except for a few days every time I would have contractions his HR would drop to low but he would recover very quickly so they were not too concerned and then he most have moved to a better position for his cord because his HR stayed up from that point on. the dr who delivered him said that if he stayed inside and grew the knot would have started to get tighter and could have cause fetal demise . So I believe it was god's plan to have him be born early. it's weird last time i was pregnant I was freaked out about the possibility of a miscarriage and then it happened and this time the whole pregnancy I was worried about his cord and in the end he had a knot, it's like instinctually I know what is going on . but it's kind of hard to tell the Dr that " you just know, I feel it" 
We are just so thankful that he is here safe and sound and I am so thankful that so many of the ladies on here have there BFP's and now little babies with them. It wont be long till all of us have out little miracle babies. I pray every night for all of you girls to get BFP's and have safe deliveries <3


----------



## babydust818

WOW! Welcome to the world Miss Charlie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

crystalclaro said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> Hey Stace...question for you, what did your pre-term contractions feel like when they started? I was at L&D yesterday bc I was having period like cramping. Started at 12pm ish went to hospital round 3pm and they didn't quit until 8pm ish. They did an NST and baby was doing great (I wasn't worried about movement just the cramping) and told me to go home with usual intructions...if you see blood, waters breaking, etc.
> 
> Just wondering what you felt like. It def. wasn't labour contractions bc I know what those feel like but they also weren't normal cramps either. Maybe stretching or baby engaging. Anyway my Dr. was really patronizing and told me that it was probably bc I was anxious. I don't think she meant to but I am a very practical person and wouldn't make big deal over nothing. Going to talk to my OB on Tuesday and see what she says...I feel like she is too nonchalant about my treatment, kind of like the first time. Makes me nervous...
> 
> did they feel like cramps low down inside? when I had the preterm labor pains they did not even show up on the monitor because they were so low down and the monitor they use to check was placed to high. if you feel tightness way down try placing your hands on that part of your tummy and see if u feel it getting harder, if u do make sure u have the nurse feel it next time you go in ( thats what I had to do) sorry the dr was patronizing ( I hate that ) is it the same OB you had last time?
> 
> That is exactly what it feels like...I know that I wasn't crazy and that the cramps were real. I have been feeling fine so far today but I have also done absolutely nothing. As soon as I stand up or anything I have this crazy pressure down low. I don't know...I am trying not to overreact to everything twinge, etc. but it is so hard. I have the same GP as last time and that is who I spoke to yesterday...didn't even come and see me at the hospital just spoke to the nurse on the phone. I have an OB that I see every month or so and I see him on Tuesday and will be asking to see him more regularly the next 6 weeks and maybe he can check my cervix for me. I will will still see my GP but I really want him more involved. Thanks Crystal!
> 
> I am so glad that little Ethan is here safe...how scary that he had a knot in his cord. I am so thankful that you are both ok...awesome that you get to stay so near him when he is recovering but I do hope you all get to go home soon! :)Click to expand...


----------



## babydust818

I thought it would be funny to look back to where you were a year ago Jessy. You had posted on here...

"BTW i would like to thank Twinks for giving me today's freashly brewed topic idea. How long would it take for u to atempt murdering ur DH if he magicly pulls out a video camera during labour? And i mean pointing it at ur vadhy ooziness?? I've contemplated this many many times since mine has let me in on the fact that he wants to film it. It being me being in pain and squirting god knows what god knows where from my vajayjay. He believes it is the type of souvenir i'll actualy want to remember in dolby digital 5.1 sourround sound and image...hmmmmm....i then asked him if he was on cocaine. To which he replied no. To which i replied maybe u should start taking some to savour the last moments alive on this earth u will have. To that he answered with an ahhh shucks babe u know you'll thank me later laugh. To which i replied do it and i'm gonna cause bodily harm to ur weeeenis."

Who would have thought 1 year later Charlie would be here?!?!?


----------



## Krippy

Hahahaha Rach!


----------



## jessy1101

Thanks to all my chicas! I still cant believe it s done done u know? It just went by so fast and labor was honest to god a good experience.

Lolol Rach thankfully he did not film but i felt kinda weird since he really watched the whole thing goin down..i mean what if he never looks at my vadge the same way again???? Jesus there was even a teeny bit of poo?!?! I know sucks but at the end u dont know whats being pushed out from where lolololol.

Crystal dayummm that is freaky with the knot..god definetly had a bigger plan for things to work out no prob.

Kris hmmmm sounds like contractions..definetly check ur lower tummy if it hardens when they happen..


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Jessy :happydance: :cloud9: :happydance: :cloud9: soooo wonderful to see this update!!! Charlie is just prcious sweetie! WOW what a rock star u r momma! How was DH?

Rach what a funny & ironic post - thanks for the laugh :) We have one great PUPO leader hun ;) How have u been doll? AF almost done?

Crystal what a scary thing to know ur gut was right & how diffrent things may have been! Uuuggg the worries we go through :( Happy lil Ethan is doing great & our Fab Canadian medical system is working out for u during this time!!!

Kris sweetie I would be beyond annoyed at any type of blow off being in ur shoes! U know ur gut I think & if u feel u need extra attention then u should get it :hugs:

To all my other girls I hope you've had great weekends! Thanks for all the Melina love :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

jess!!!! Congrats girlie !!!!!!! Welcome little Charlie! Awesome that everything went so smooth:) your post totally made me cry , it was so sweet:) can't wait to see her pic


----------



## themarshas

congrats Jessy! I was so excited to see your post up on FB! Glad everything went smoothly & pretty stress free. I always like to share my labor story too so that women know that not all labors are horrible, long, and painful... I Love Epidurals 

Glad to hear Mr.Ethan is doing well! I hope he's growing like a weed and cute as a button!

Kris- make sure you speak up if you're feeling not being taken seriously. You deserve to be pushy, bitchy, and all round annoying if you want to-- if that means you get the kind of care that you're looking for! You know best for yourself and this LO.


----------



## jkb11

we got the house!!! Yay!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats Kim! What great news we have had the last few days! When do you move in?


----------



## themarshas

YAY! Congrats Kim!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim eeeeee no more rental for u sweety!!! Betcha ur a happy lil camper!

Thx for all the love girls! It s just..really something u know?


----------



## themarshas

There really is nothing like it Jessy


----------



## keepthefaithx

yay kim awsome news sweeti!

jess i hope ur doing good hunni, thinking of you, hows the nip cream? LOL

liz hows little man doing?

stace, hope ur doing good sweeti

lisette how are you hunni!>?

hello to everyone!!! xo


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- Charlie is so beautiful!!!

Kris- Sorry I didn't see your post, but contractions can feel different from person to person and from pregnancy to pregnancy. My preterm contractions felt like your "stereotypical" contractions, tightening of the belly starting from the bottom and working their way up. But what you describe definately sounds like it could be contractions and if they are regular I would go to the hospital, even if you dr. isn't concerned. I have a couple friends who are L&D nurses and they say that they always want women to come in and get checked. Better safe than sorry!

Crystal- glad that little Ethan is safe, a knot is really scary! Sometimes I think that the babies just know more than we do. My Dr. said that if Liam would have flipped (or if the Dr. would have turned him) he had a high chance of getting wrapped in the cord because he was footling breech. I really believe that this is why he wanted to stay breech and maybe little Ethan wanted to be born early because of the knot!

Rach- I love the quote you found! That is way too funny!

Little guy is doing well. He is so chunky, some of his 0-3 month clothes are already getting small and he isn't even 4 weeks old yet! He goes to the Dr. next week, so I can't wait to see how much he has gained/grown! He has started drinking 6oz of milk at some feedings, he looks more like a 3 month old than a 1 month old!


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Stace...saw my OB today and the thinks they are stretching and pressure from the weight of the baby. Yep Dr. thinks that it is stretching and pressure from an extremely, his words, dense and rock hard baby. Because of this he is pretty sure I will have the c-section but we are keeping an open mind and wait for the next u/s. I really don't care anymore I just want this bubs to be here!

I want more pics of the babies pls...everyone! Stace, he does sound like a chunker. I love it!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy hump day all!! Woahh i swear to god im so lost day wise it s crazy! 

Stace ohhh i betcha ur lil chunky monkey is the cutest! It s funny cuz Charlie does not fit in any freakin newborn clothes they r all too big on her lolol she needs damn preemie things. But i think she ll b in NB in a weeks time since she loves da boob hiihii.

Leese how u doin?? Breastfeeding has been fantastic! My milk came in yesterday like a mother fucking bitch so every single feeding is heaven! DH was like holy shit..they r just..is it wrong that im so turned on right now? Lolololol poor guy rock hard boobies r sexy but sooo off limits touchy wise ;)

Rach what up peanut??? Is AF ovaa? Almost hardcore bd time? Deets girly!!

Kris i dont blame u as long as the bubs get s here soon who cares about the how c section or not let s just gooo baby :)

How has everyone been?? Anything fabulous to report on? It s sad my bday is next week and i just dont even care lololol swept that under the rug ;) But things habe been fantastic sooo im thinkin it will b a go for Halloween candy this year eeeeee <3 <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

You need to change your thingy to mom now jess!!!

:)

so happy everythings goin good with you guys? How is charlie sleeping?? Crying alot??

Glad all of you are doing well !!


----------



## jessy1101

Yup i need to change my ticker just waiting to b on computer instead of iphone. Baby wise it s crazy how wow she is. She feeds without a prob and so far sleeps in blocks of 4 hl
Ours! Which makes nights easy! She s just very easy going and. Loves to stare at u <3 <3

How r u leese??


----------



## jkb11

jess I'm so happy for you! Congrats again on your new love!! Can't wait to see her pic!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im good tired getting big lol i just ordered my dress for my baby shower cant wait! Lol another month !


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess hope u guys r doin good! We need more charlie pics when u get a chance!!! Shes just so cute lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Sorry I've just been stalking lately cuz my hands have been full...litterally! Lol my lil chubster is getting heavy & curious so she doesn't stay put for very long to let mommy type!

Jess charlie is just precious :cloud9: I'm soooo very happy for u cherie! Enjoy every tiny moment of this time...I remember feeling like I was walking on air :cloud9:
How has DH been? How long is he off work with ya? Its sooo freakin hard on them when they go back...I know my H is almost in tears every morning :( must win the lottery I've decided it! Lol
Kim congrats on the house sweetie when do u move in?

Leese shower next week? WOW time flys :) u must be super excited - do u have any deets? I can't wait to see how pretty & glowing ur gonna be :hugs:

Kris happy to hear ur OB appt went well...r u gonna be seen weekly now? I can't believe how fast its coming up to ur turn :)

Emm where u been hunni? Cycle wise how we doing?

Rach hope ur doing ok doll?xx

Stace ur lil man is just adorable!!! Is DS loving every minute? I just sorted out Melina's clothes & some of the 3 & 3-6 are already small :o Holy cow I wanna sob!!!

Liz how cutie Cam doing? How big is he now?

Lauren sweetie thinking of ya & hoping ur settling in ok! Ur lil gorgeous girls excited for Halloween? What r the costumes gonna be?

Amy hope ur doing good too girl, is ur shower soon?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heyy lisette!! My showers dec 2nd! Cant waitttt another month woohoooo officially 6 months today.. I think.. Lol

How r u!? Hows melina


----------



## AmyB1978

I am doing okay... just so tired! I am actually not sure if I am having a shower. I am going back to visit family over Thanksgiving and my sister/Mom are throwing a little get together lunch at a restaurant but not a proper shower and I am not sure if anyone here, where I live, will throw one.


----------



## lauren10

Hi ladies! He's that's awesome Charlie is so good! She's a teeny thing! Ellie was 6lbs 7oz when born and was also in preemie for a while. Just petite!
Glad you all are great! Just impatiently waiting to get in our new house!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls how are you all doing??

:)


----------



## themarshas

Amy- I hope you get some cute stuff, shower or no shower! It's hard when you live away from family,ect.

Lauren- I hope the house is turning out amazing... still jealous here... I'll try to live vicariously through you haha! 

As for us, everything is going well. Last week I was definetly unsure about the working and sending little man to daycare. It's so hard! I just feel like he doesn't get the attention he gets when he's with us. Which I know if normal and I know is fine but still it's hard when you want to stay home and then you are worrying about his care on top of it. Ohh the world of being a parent. I hope it gets easier! 
This weekend we went to Hampton Beach, NH to use our camper for the last time (we had to return it to the dealer for storage and some warranty work which is down in that area). Was a nice weekend but way to short. We toured Hampton, NH, Portsmouth, NH and Kittery, ME.

Little man is currently 25.5 inches long and 14.6lbs. He's a beast 
 



Attached Files:







DSC_1506.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies,

Hope everyone is doing good & staying safe with the storm & bad weather :hugs:

Rach,Kim,Emm we need cycle updates ladies!

Mommies to be how u all feeling? Upcoming appointments? Bump pics pls :)

Mommies how r all the lil babies doing? Behaving & sleeping lots hope :) Melina is doing ok...was sleeping longer & loner (5-6-7hrs even) & the last few nights back to every 2hrs?!?too early for the next growth spurt or leap...any thoughts? Only thing is I started that bc pill that is safe for bf & a friend told me it decreased her milk supply so maybe poor thing needs to eat more often to get the same amount?! Anyways also causing horrific constipation so I'm in agony too! Condoms it is! Lol


----------



## jessy1101

Hey chicas! Sorry ive been MIA lately but ya know how it is with a newborn lol. Things have been great honestly she s an awsome lil baby. Nights r not too bad she s doin about 3 hours a shot then it s diaper and feeding time lol.

How is everyone been??? Omg scary freakin storm tonight! Leese did u guys have to board stuff up or ur far from the hurricane???

Lisette im with u on the condoms lolol but im not there yet at all. Good news is that the stiches have started fallin off and it s fully healef up.

Liz ahhhh ur lil man is gettin big! Crazy how fast time flies!!

Thoughts to all my chicas <3 <3


----------



## lauren10

Liz what a cutie!! He's definitely getting big!

Lisette yes probably a growth spurt. If you can't keep up, fenugreek works really well to get the supply up! Ryan has her spurts of more frequent feedings too. Seems like she has a growth spurt every couple of weeks! 

Jessy did you get an episiotomy or just a tear? Glad your little girl is doing great!

Crystal how are you making out honey?

How about everyone else? Hope this storm isn't too bad!


----------



## Twinkie210

Just popping in! Liam goes for his one month check up tomorrow! I can't believe he is a month old already! I also can't wait to find out how much he has grown... 

I will try to check in again tomorrow!


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> Liz what a cutie!! He's definitely getting big!
> 
> Lisette yes probably a growth spurt. If you can't keep up, fenugreek works really well to get the supply up! Ryan has her spurts of more frequent feedings too. Seems like she has a growth spurt every couple of weeks!
> 
> Jessy did you get an episiotomy or just a tear? Glad your little girl is doing great!
> 
> Crystal how are you making out honey?
> 
> How about everyone else? Hope this storm isn't too bad!

Hi Lauren,
We are hanging in there. Completely exhausted!!! Last Thursday Ethan was finally discharged , he was doing great until sat he stopped breathing for 40 sec and turned purple while breastfeeding :( so he was admitted back into the hospital for observation. Sunday morning he had a SVT ( a too high heart beat) his heart was over 300!! All the drs and nurses were in our room trying to get it down. They dunked his head in a bowl of ice water to try and shock his heart out of it. It stayed high for about 40 min. They started an IV in his head and the shock of the poke was enough to finally get his heart back to normal. He has had a few more breathing episodes while nursing so they figured out that he does not have his suck,swallow,breath coordinated all the time. They did an echo and other test on his heart and can not find any reason for the SVT. So the specialist is starting him on blood pressure meds to keep his heart rate low. He will be on them for a year . Then he should outgrow the problem. The scary thing is now the meds are causing him to have episodes of apnea and low heart rate :( . 
I can't sleep because his alarms are going off every 20 min for something !!! It's so stressful. The dr said he is very healthy otherwise and tolerates the episodes but said its important to prevent episodes from happening because it can tire the heart out and cause his heart to fail if left for too long. 
They said we can take him home in a few days after they know how the meds r working. I'm freaked out to take him home!! I'm ordering the angelcare sleeping monitor and the crib matress wrap ( they use it in NZ and they have not had a single SIDS death of a baby who sleeps on a wrapped matress) I wish I could have a dr and a nurse at home until he is like 8 months old!!! 
I know the drs say he will be fine and don't stress but I am his Mom and I'm beyond stressed :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh course you are worried, any good Mom would be! I am glad he seems to be in good hands, at least, and they are taking good care of him!!! :hugs: to you!!! <3

What is the mattress wrap?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls!

jess hows little charlie!!!!?? cant wait to see more pics. in my apartment complex we had power the whole time lights, tv everything, outside is pretty bad, my family has no lights or power still sucks!!! we are more central of the island so its not as bad as by the water obviously but alot of people got hurt and died :(

i hope you guys are okay crystal im sure ethan will be just fine!!! that sucks that all this crap is happening i hope everything gets bettter soon sweeti keep us posted xox cant wait to see pics of all the babies!!

we are moving out this weekend, so ive been SOOOOOOOO busy havent really been on here much. cant wait but its alot of work, staying at my parents til our condo is ready maybe a month or 2 this shit is taking so long uhhhhhh


----------



## crystalclaro

AmyB1978 said:


> Oh course you are worried, any good Mom would be! I am glad he seems to be in good hands, at least, and they are taking good care of him!!! :hugs: to you!!! <3
> 
> What is the mattress wrap?

The mattress wrap is a special grade of plastic that u wrap the matress in. It's based on the toxic gas theory, that mattress give of toxic gases because of the stuff they are made with and that a baby may be to small to handle the gases , I am posting from my cell phone so I don't know how to include a link but if you google SIDS toxic gas theory New Zealand. You should be able to find the info. You know it may not be true but there is no harm to a baby by wrapping a mattress :)


----------



## themarshas

Hi all,
The "megastorm" was a complete bust here. They cancelled daycare at 330 yesterday and for the day today--- but we literally got nothing. No outages, no flooding, barely any rain or wind... so daddy is at home with Cam. Lucky bum! 

Crystal I'd be a mess! Hope he gets stronger and healthier and all this clears up quickly!

Little man is currently sleeping 9 hours straight at night. Then eats then back for another 2 or so. Amazing! Although my boobs feel like they are going to explode every morning! Ouchy. I'm hoping this sticks. I hear that there's usually a 4month sleep regression. Boohiss! Also, Little man officially rolled over last night. Those of you on Facebook should be able to see the video. So glad that we captured the moment and so sad that my little person is growing up so fast!

What are you all doing for Halloween?? Can't wait to see Cam as a Dragon tomorrow!


----------



## jessy1101

Omg Crystal i definetly understand ur anxiety!! Fuck id b terrified too. Im glad tho he s in good hands. I have the angelcare monitor and pad and trust me it s been fantastic! Lots of positive thoughts ur way hunny things will b fine :)

Liz wow rolled over already jesus time flies eh?

Leese oufff im glad it wasnt too bad weather wise for u sweety and that u guys r Ok!!

Stace i saw ur post on fb they fucked up Liam s app???? Did u get another one no prob??

Seriously people it s halloween tomorrow and my bday on thursday..and i just ain t feelin it lololol i mean with Charlie here time just blurs together.

Lauren i got the episotomy. Hardly anything tho and i felt dick all which rocksss. Im honestly all for baby #2! Not right now cuz i wanna enjoy my lil rockstar but maybe in a year or year and half we shall see :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Crystal- I am sorry that little guy is causing so much trouble. I am surprised the hospital didn't send you home with a monitor, I know that happens a lot here when babies are premies and admitted to the NICU... Let us know how things are going!

Jessy- Sounds like your delivery was pretty good. I had an episiotomy with my first delivery and it sucked ass (of course I had major tearing too). I am not sure how many stiches I had and I am not sure I want to know. I am glad you are feeling good and I agree with wanting another one soon! I love this age so much :)

Lisa- Glad you survived the storm with little problems! Good luck moving!

Well as Jessy pointed out the fucked up Liam's appt. I changed it from yesterday to today so DH could be there and they cancelled yesterday's but didn't put us down for today. So then I get there and the chick behind the desk was like "We have no openings today for physicals, and we can't get you in until the 7th". I was pissed, DH even took the day off so he could meet the pediatrician. I asked her if they could work me in during a slot they keep open for sick patients, since it wasn't my fault and she said that they don't schedule appointments that way. I was seriously about ready to switch pediatrician's offices becase this is the third problem I have had this month. First, the lost Logan's chart (which I am sure happens a lot at the Dr. offices, but they called me two different days to make sure that he wasn't a new patient), then one of Liam's blood draws got sent to their other office and no one ever sent them to the right one (which isn't my office's fault, but you would think they would have followed up with the hospital since they never got the results!). 

Well I called back and talked to a different lady and she had them work me in today. Little guy is growing fast! He weighs 12lb 8oz and is 23in long. He grew 2in and gained 2lb 7oz since his two week checkup!


----------



## themarshas

The days definetly fly by right now! It's crazy. I can't believe November is almost here! Where did the last 3 months go?? I'd be ready for another little man anytime but practically speaking thats not the smartest idea- money, house, physically... bah! Plus we want to see our little man grow up. And I had such a good pregnancy, delivery, & Cam is such a good baby... I feel like we'd jinx it with another so I have to wait until I feel prepared for the worse.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wowsers it's been a whie since i posted properly!

First of all Crystal - omg scary shit babe! I know when i was a baby i used to stop breathing when i was feeding and used to choke! Had to have my stomach pumped a couple of times too! Of course you are right to be worried and the wrap sounds a good idea - like you say it can't do any harm. Lots of love your way hunny :hugs:

Can't believe how much the bubs are growing up and how quick it's going! We need new pics please! And bump pics tooooo!!


AFM - My auntie passed away last week so we have the funeral on Thurs...:cry: She had cancer and was in the hospice so it was expected but still incredibly sad. Her daughter is my age and she has twin boys the same age as my ds and we are quite close so... 

I'm coming to the end of the 2ww but am pretty sure i'm not gonna get any exciting news this week! Might test 2moro....but only about 10dpo...

DS wants to be spiderman for Halloween - not very scary but hey!


----------



## Krippy

Sorry I can`t post properly and comment on all of your posts ladies! I love you all and I will read them all tomorrow when I have rested!

So I just got home from an overnight at the hospital...threatened pre-term labour. Contractions have finally started to slow down and my cervix is still closed but I was kept overnight for observation. Got a shot to mature baby's lungs just in case but so far baby is staying put and is not engaged. Have to go back tonight to get the second shot...I am so exhausted. Between my contractions and labour noises (lol) I had absolutely no sleep. Contractions started at 5 pm so went to hospital at 7pm. Had a bunch of tests, my FFN was negative. Got a little sleep from 11pm-2am but the contractions came back with horrible back pain that won't go away. I saw my ob and I am back on Friday for more tests, NST, and ultrasound I am quite tired and uncomfortable but baby is still doing great. Lots of movement, etc. Wondering if this bubs is going to stay put!


----------



## babydust818

Just a quick stop to say HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!

Here's a pic of the pumpkin i carved :)
 



Attached Files:







pumpkinnn.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww no Kris! Hope you are resting up xx

Rach that is completely awesome!!!

Just tested - bfn as expected....
Happy Halloween PUPO's xxx


----------



## Krippy

Em...I am sorry to hear about your Aunt. Even though it is expected it is so hard to lose a loved one. Thinking of you and your family and sending you lots of hugs!

Stace...doesn't that piss you off when people go on a power trip and all they need to do is have some compassion or common sense to fix something rather than royally piss someone off. I am glad your little man is doing well and isn't so little anymore! Lol I would like to see some more pics!

Liz...Glad you weren't affected too much by the storm. Saw your pic on facebook of your little dragon...what a precious cutie! I love kids in halloween costumes...you def have to find somewhere to trick or treat as I think you could score some major candy with that sweetheart!

Love you jack o lantern Rach...How are the nose bleeds?

Jess...I can imagine how things like bdays and Halloween seem little compared to having little Charlie. They really just take over your world, in a good way. My bday is Dec 15th and DH's is the 18th so we will be feeling the same way...and with xmas too!

Crystal...How absolutey scary darling. I hope that you are ok and am glad that you getting all the care you need to keep Ethan safe and your mind at ease. Thinking of you doll!

Hi Lisette, Amy, Kim! Hope you are all well. I think I got everyone but my brain is still mush and I always seem to miss someone!

AFM...I have been doing well...Have had lots of sleep and had my last steroid shot last night. If I go into labour they will just let things happen as they say the shot puts their lungs almost 4 weeks ahead. 

So Yeah...My OB/GYN really doesn't think it will change when my LO will get here and our plan of action will be the same. I might continue to be uncomfortable and still have random contractions but the baby will probably be term. Hopefully I won't have to have the c-section that we have booked on December the 5th and they will induce me on the 8th instead. Just 2 more growth scans...fingers crossed this baby isn't a giant like its big brother! Also have to have another GD test as I have been spilling glucose in my urine the last couple of days...Not until next week as the steroid they gave me can give me a false postive. With all of these tests and hospital visits these next weeks will fly by I think.


----------



## keepthefaithx

kris hi hunni i hope ur doing okay! just try and get rest ! sucks that you had to go thru that :( prayers for you sweeti!

rach thats seriously awsome! your very good!!!

how is everyone doing?? crystal hope u and ethan are doing good thinking of you

jess thinking of you sweeti!!! hugs for you and charlie xo

emma very sorry for your loss hunni xoxo prayers for you and ur fam <3

afm heres my 24 week belly!! i gained around 10-12lbs so far- finally have an appetite, still get naush but i can eat. getting some braxton hicks too, nicholas should have a black belt i swear he loves to kick and punch and roll lol its amazing...appoint monday cant wait offically 25 weeks friday. wowwwww xo
 



Attached Files:







24 weeks.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh Emma im very sorry about ur aunt sweety. Sending u big hugs and chocochip hershey kisses. Still early maybe for a bfp? How r u feelin symptom wise??

Kris damn sweety r u ok? At least u got the shot for baby s lungs so thats a positive thing. Do u have to take anything else for the contractions? Pain meds?

Leese ahhhh ur a total cutie patooty with that bump!! Aint having an appetite just the best thing ever after spending so much time puking ur guts out?

Rach lovin ur pumpkin!!!

Happy halloween to all! We went out to dinner with Charlie and she was a total sleeping angel which is soooo nice!! Still cant believe it s my bday tomorrow..it really does change everything when u have a baby u just dont think of u anymore at all. At least xmas will b amazinggg this year...i already want to put my freakin tree up lolol. Another 2 weeks...then it should b ok to decorate hiihiiiii.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy birthday Jessy!!!! You already got everything you want but I hope you have a fab day & get spoilt rotten!! Xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

happy birthday jess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! love you girl xoxoxoxo


----------



## Krippy

Happy Birthday Jess! Have a wonderful day hun!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy bday Jess - hope ur getting loads of extra love & cuddles today babe xxx

Rach ur pumpkin is rockin girlie :) Did u dress up in anything sexy? R u coming up to O time soon?

Kris sweetie how freakin nuts!!! Soo glad to hear ur doing ok now & taking it easy :hugs:

Emma my condolances sweetie, how sad :hugs:

Kim how u doing? Hope ur settling in ok & getting lots of BD'ing in ;)

Lauren I saw ur cutie's on fb! What a great idea :) Did Ellie have a blast?

Leese wow I really love the new bump pic hunni! R ya enjoying flaunting it?

Crystal I can't even imagine the rollercoaster you've been through :( how r u holding up hunni? Keeping your family in my T&P xxx

Stace ur DS's in their costumes looked super cute! What a great growth spurt for ur lil man :o good job!!! Getting Melina's next check trmmr so we'll see how chunky she really is my lil monkey :) 

Liz ur lil dragon was super cute :cloud9:

Amy :wave: how u doing?

Miss Melina was an angel for her first haloween - pics to follow I promise - she was very funny with the gold velco wings & all :cloud9:


----------



## keepthefaithx

How is everyone todayyyy

I am so pooped from moving cant wait to be done .. Pregnancy and moving dont mix !


----------



## NewbieLisette

This was how the night unfolded :)


----------



## themarshas

Absolutely adorable Lisette! & Rach your pumpkin was fab! I have no artsy skills. I was impressed that I made the grandparents little ghost pictures made with Cam's feet- idea courtesy of pinterest- that said trick or treat smell my feet. They loved them.

Kris- fingers crossed for you! Hope the next few weeks fly by and little one gets here safely and hopefully not too gigantic 

Emma- Sorry for your loss! Expected or not it always hurts. My college roomate's father passed away on Wednesday so I've been working on coordinating getting gifts to her- they aren't having a service. She lives in Colorado so its a bit to tackle. We went with cupcakes and an edible arrangement for the family.

AFM- no major events here... the storm completely missed us and basically just created a day off for nothing... not that I got a day off because my office NEVER closes but Cam and daddy did. Tomorrow they're calling for snow! Currently Cam is sleeping 9 hours straight through the night so I'm enjoying my sleep


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- glad the contractions have stopped, but since you haven't dilated you have a great chance at making it to full term! FX'd for a nice average size baby so you get the birth you want!

Rach- Love the pumpkin!

I think little guy is not feeling the greatest. He is only drinking about half the amount of milk and cries when he drinks. I hope he gets over whatever he has soon, I am exhausted!


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy belated B-day Jessy!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Where the heck is everyone?! Cd 27 for me, expecting af anytime..... (bfn yesterday afternoon so don't be getting excited haha!) xxx


----------



## babydust818

Wow Liz! Cam is sleeping 9 hrs a night? Fantastic!! Sounds like such a good baby.

Lisette... baby Melina is getting more and more precious! She is adorable.

Em i'm praying for a BFP for you. I'm CD18 but considering last cycle i'm not sure if i'll be on time for AF. I hope i'm not and am PG! LOL. 

I agree.... where is everybody?!?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm, in the words of Lisa........HOLY FUCKING SHIT BALLS!!!!!! I just got a bfp!!!!!!! I'm at work & freaking out! Don't know whether to laugh or cry!!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

OMG congrats!!!! Sending tons and tons of sticky dust your way!


----------



## NewbieLisette

EMM :O Eeeeekkkkkkk :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm sooo happy for u babe :) 
Can we get a beautiful pic of the stick please?!?

Rach sweetie I miss ya :hugs: hope this cycle is gonna be ur sticky one & u won't see that witch for a long time to come!!! How u been doing? Getting in lots of BD'ing? :dust:

Hope everyone is having a great weekend & feeling good? We're going okay here, smell of snow is in the air already & Christmas too :) Melina had her 2month check on Friday & actually came in lower than average on her weight gain!?! Only thing I can think of is the dam bc pill for those few days! Anyways ofcourse I felt terrible & am now trying to feed her lots more so when we weigh her next week she's back to her normal chubby self! FX


----------



## babydust818

YAY!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you Emma!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY SHHNIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys! I still don't know what to do with myself! Dh is super happy! I will post a pic later when I can get on the laptop xx


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay Emma!!! Lots of positive sticky dust your way!

Rach- good luck this cycle, hopefully everything is straightened out after the last crazy one!


----------



## crystalclaro

Awesome news Emma :) just in time for Christmas !!! Will pray for lots of sticky baby dust for you 

Rach I pray you get a BFP this cycle :) 

My baby boy is 3 weeks old now ( 37+1 corrected) 
We r still here at the hospital but every day he has less apnea and brads so it looks like he is starting to outgrow them :) he gained a pound in one week. The dr said it should be 1 1/2 lbs a week -.- he nurses all the time except once in a while he will sleep for 4 hrs , I always wake him up once he gets to the 4 hr mark. His Umbilical cord fell off and he now has a cute kissable belly button !! I will post some pics when I get the chance to use the computer instead of my phone :)


----------



## themarshas

Crystal I can't believe he's 3 weeks already! 


Emma!!!!!! Congrats!sticky dust being sent our way!

Jessy- random question but I see you were sent an ecard for your bday from blithwold mansion. Have you been? I went to college in bristol ri. And I used to volunteer there. Such a small world!


----------



## themarshas

And cam has begun teething. 2 bottom teeth. Poor little man isn't handling it very well. Been up twice a night each night this weekend, just needing some cuddles. :-(


----------



## jessy1101

Emma holy mother fucking sweet baby jesus!!!!! Congrats sweety pie im over the moon for u!!!

Rach what up chica?? How have u been? Missing u bunches!!

Crystal wow 3 weeks already i still cant believe my lil charlie is 2 weeks it s crazy!

Stace hmmm can he b coming down with colic? A cold? He isnt feverish right?

Lisette Melina is just sooooo adorbz :)

Liz ok this is funny but i have no clue why i received an ecard from there cuz im clueless who it is lolol

Soooo my lil Char-bear has been fantastic! Still on her 4 hour nights but it s pretty normal i guess. I have no clue when she s prolonge her hours lol soonish?? Maybe??? She only cries for feeding and diaper change which is great. I havent given her a pacifier yet since it s only after 6 weeks right?? Or i should give her one now?? No bottles yet either since the dr says it s still too early thoughts on that?? At her weight in on friday she s now 6lbs 7 ounces! Dr says it s perfect healthy weight thank god :) :)


----------



## Krippy

Been MIA as I am I'm the hospital until further notice with headaches and feeling generally lousy. Bubs and I are doing well so far and if headache doesn't go away I might be here until I deiiver. Ugghhh...but all for a good cause. Hugs to you all!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey guys been mia do busy w moving!

Omg em!!! Holy shit balls is right!!' ahhh!! So happy for u girl omg!!!!
Have u been to dr!? I wish u the best and pray this is ur time xo

Howr u doin w ttc rach??

Jesssss hows baby char!!? Gotta send me another pic soon :) i hope everythings going good hunni!!!

Crystal omgosh hes 3 weeks!!! So happy for u hope all i well!

Kris i hope ur doin okay hunni cant wait to find out wat ur little one is!!

Stace hows little liam? Cutieeee :)

Liz cam is so cute i cant belive teething already getting to big holy crap!! Aww :)

Lisette melina is such a doll omg i hope u guys are doing well!!

To anyone else how r u!! Sorry if i missed im half sleeping still lol xoxooxx

Afm i have an apt at 1 to see my little nicholas i cant wait.. I wonder how much he weighs now!! Ahhhhh my showers in less then a month ! :) ttyl girls


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey guys, finally got on the laptop to post that pic i promised.....
 



Attached Files:







oct12.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Krippy

Em...That is soooo beautiful! Sending you lots of love to you and your bean!


----------



## jkb11

emma!!!! That's beautiful!!! So happy for you! Congrats girlie!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emma i like almost cried lol

So happy for u sweeti xoxoxooxx

Guys my dr visit went so good hes doin perfect and he told me hes 3 lbs i wonder if this can be wrong b thats really big for how far i am no? Lol

Kim how r u doin hunni!?


----------



## MrsMoo72

That's fab leese, I have no idea how big he's supposed to be. They don't ever tell us here. 

My friend at work had her baby yesterday, a gorgeous 7lb baby girl called Ellie! I sneaked up to the labour suite & had a little cuddle hehe!


----------



## jessy1101

Ok quick question for all the mommies, i jonxed myself the other day while posting about Charlie s good feed schedule cuz for the past 2 days she s hungry every hour and half to 2 hours. Normal?????? Im scared she isnt eating enough or something and it s why she s so hungry :( am i going to have to switch to formula? Growth spurt???? It s really hittin me hard :( :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

em. average for how far along i am is 1.5lbs..lol

i have a feeling hes guna be huge....hes always been bigger then average. but alot of full term babies are born 5-6lbs and i still have 14 weeks to go....

how are you doing? are you going to dr soon!? so excited for you


jess wish i could help sweeti :( hope everythings works out <3


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Jess...Sorry you are stressing doll! I betcha she is just doing a lot of growing and going through a cluster feed! Call your Dr. if you are concerned or do you have a public health clinic you can go into and ask a nurse. Peace of mind is always the best solution! Sending you hugs!


----------



## jessy1101

I have her first check up tomorrow at 2:30 with with my dr so it s reassuring. Althought i googled it and turns out im smack dab in the middle of growth spurt time and it s suposubly completly normal ouffff. Pretty reassuring to see that for sure.


----------



## babydust818

That is just great news Emma. I am praying extra hard that you have no complications what-so-ever this go round. You've been through too damn much and you absolutely deserve this rainbow baby!!

AFM, i am kinda weirded. As you all know i had my AF August 6th and then didn't have anything until October 17th. It wasn't even that bad, but i did bleed. Well here it is Nov 6th and i'm spotting red. I took a PG just in case and it's a BFN. No idea why my body hates me so much. I give up! 

Something else that is weird... i believe dreams mean something. Well this is my like 3rd dream in the last few months that i've dreamt i got a BFP with 3 lines? What is this 3 meaning? In my dream last night i dreamt i had 3 lines on my PG test and i was so excited. I felt so good and had no doubts about the pregnancy. Then i saw the lines slowly fading. I don't understand.


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- FX'd you have implantation bleeding! As for the dreams, I can't say. My sister is struggling with infertility and I just had a dream she had 5 babies, LOL. I am hoping that one doesn't come true (although I wish she could have just one)!

Jessy- sounds like a growth spurt to me. I freaked out when little guy didn't gain any weight for a couple days and started supplementing, which ended his desire to BF. I would check with your Dr., but as long as she is gaining weight and having wet diapers, she should be getting enough milk.


----------



## jessy1101

Rach hmmm 3 lines..i dont think it means tripplets lolol. Possibly that u will have a bfp within 3 months?? More red spotting? 

Stace ohh ya she s been gaining her perfect healthy weight and everything. She s just eating more often and today sO far she s been good for ger 3 hours sooo i dunno if she s just decided to b uber hungry night wise lol.


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- my little man still eats every 2 hours all day long. Fortunetly its much better than that at night! I think its pretty normal & your supply will catch up after a day or 2 then you'll be fine again!

Not sure what the dreams mean... Did you Google it? I believe in googling everything. Haha


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh Jess, i think they have like a hundred growth spurts! Keep doing what you're doing mama! 

Oh leese, he is quite big then! You might have to squeeze a 10 pounder out :winkwink:

Rach i don't know what the heck your body is doing to you babe :hugs: And the dreams...? Have you looked them up? How's the spotting?

How are you Kris? Still with the headaches?

I haven't been to the early preg unit yet, they said they will scan me at 6 weeks and then every week after that till 12 weeks, even if everthing looks good. So ill call in next week and book it. We havent told anyone yet, just waiting till after the scan to see whats what xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm having some seriously vivid dreams myself, nothing exciting just everyday stuff but it's like I don't even feel rested, don't feel like I've been asleep...


----------



## jessy1101

Thankfully my milk jugs r full fulllll of milk lolol. It was just a lil freaky deaky for me with the change and naturaly made me paranoid.

Emma gooo beany!! Im crossing my fingers the weeks till ur first us go by extremely fast and will confirm a sticky cutie patooty :)

Liz good to know Cam is a hungry lil booger like Charlie lolol ahhh gotta love them non stop growth spurts huh??

Leese omggg charlie was 3 lbs 7 ou ces at my 32 week scan lolol but glad lil Nicolas is healty <3


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hello my loves :wave:

So much catching up to do!

Jess baby definate growth spurt! They told me expect one around 3 days,3 weeks, 3months plus one around 10days & then there are the "leaps" if u read the wonder weeks could be one of those too :) Also in my experience waiting till 4weeks to introduce the paci & bottle backfired cuz she's totally set in her ways already! If charlie has a good latch isay try her around 3weeks just so she knows its an option :)

Emm I'm super duper happy to see ur beautiful pic girl! All my best vibes to ur strong lil rainbow :hugs:

Rach what a crazy dream...since ur sis has twins maybe that's more on ur mind & 3lines would mean multiples? How awesome would that be! Any chance of medical insurance for u soon babe?

Kris how u doing sweetie? I was soo worried when I read ur last update :( Being in the hospital must suck but on the bright side u & bubs r getting constant extra checks ;) get well soon xxx

Leese what a lil chuncker already! Good stuff :) How u settling into the new place?

Kim miss ya girl, how's this cycle been? 

Lauren u got ur hands full doll?xo

Liz, Stace, Amy, Crystal hope ur all doing great too :)

AFM while on a feeding & pumping frenzy over the last few days to get her weight up betteri mistakedly ate fresh basil which seems to have really bothered her plus apparantly the stool softners the pharmacist perscribed had a stimulus that affects her intesines too so since yesterday out of the clear blue hysterical crying fits & being put on the boob was making her scream worse :( I was freaked out & took her to the pedi to rule out an ear infection or something which thank God its not! So now just gotta eat clean & give it a few days! Uuggg beware ladies no fresh basil or stool softners!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Like im nervous is that weird? Hes guna Be huge i feel..Lol maybe its off... He said hes looking perfect 3lbs ... Lol wtf hhaha i was in shock?


----------



## lauren10

Hi girlssss
Emma you're pregnant!! Congrats honey! I'm so happy for you. Xxxx

Jessy Ryan does that a lot too. She's getting enough just bumping up your supply for her needs!

Lisette your little girl is sensitive the poor thing! Glad you can identify the culprits!

I've been so busy with the new job and living in this crappy apartment. Just got back from the in laws and going to Boston weekend after next- then shortly after we close the new house!! Can't wait! 
What else did I miss? It's 5:30 am so I only read 2 pages :)


----------



## lauren10

Crystal so glad things are going well! 

Rach wth with the period? Maybe look up some all natural plans for getting your period on track? 

Sorry Kris about the headaches. :(

Lisa glad baby is doing great!


----------



## Krippy

Let us know how your first appt goes today Jess...I love firsts!

Leese...You will be fine hun. Remember ultrasounds can be off either way by a pound...You can do it!

That is so exciting that you get into your house soon Lauren...You must be sooo ready!

Lisette...Thanks for the good thoughts! Isn't is amazing how what we eat effects the baby...I hope that you both feel better soon!

I am feeling much better. I am home now which feels soooo nice and will be making 3x a week trips to the hospital for tests which I am happy about. I have another ultrasound coming in a week and a half which is fun to see baby moving around. Last Friday it was chewing on its foot and I think I know what we are having but I am still keeping it a secret! lol

Sounds like with all of my pre-term contractions and headaches he will be inducing me at 38 weeks. Which means only 3 weeks give or take a few days and I get to attempt my vaginal birth. Pretty positive day yesterday. Bubs has been a rockstar with all of its NSTs and everything so I really haven't had a chance to worry about the baby yet which is great!

I also have late onset gestational diabetes which I will be learning about how to deal with tomorrow which should be interesting! :)

Thank you for all the of the support Ladies! Love having you all here!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well i had one of my vivid dreams last night that i started spotting and......i just went to pee and wheni wiped there was some brown/pink discharge......so looks like this is going the same way as the others....
i just don,t get it, why can't i do this???! How can my tests come back normal when this keeps happening? what the hell is wrg with me???


----------



## jkb11

oh Emma- praying that all things are fine. Try for now to hold to the knowledge that some spotting can be normal especially brown b/c then it is older. Hang in there hunny. Nothing but positive thoughts for now! Praying for you.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Kim. I did have some bleeding with my ds too but I've had lower backache since I got my bfp & that plus the spotting is usually it for me.....I'm just so fed up with it all you know?


----------



## jessy1101

Emma im crossing my fingers it s just IB i had weird spotting too and it was ok. Have u tried retesting?? I betcha the line is even darker and everything will b fine! Big hugs ur way hunny <3 <3


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks love, i haven't got any tests and with my previous mc's i've had good symptoms and lines getting darker and it's still gone wrong so....:shrug: i just don't know what else i can try to make this work out, i don't understand why it keeps going wrong.....


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: to you Emma and keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jkb11

emma- how are ya? Any changes?? Thoughts and prayers for you. 

Hi girls:) hope you all are doing well. Jess I need to see a pic of lil Charlie!!! Did I miss it?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys, I guess this was a chemical since ive had a few hours of pain & am now bleeding quite heavy....ffs are there anymore kinds of mc I can have or have I had them all now!?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Jess I have totally got dh hooked on vd - we r watching the whole thing from season 1! Oh and elena is way cooler as a vampire!


----------



## Krippy

Awwww Em...I am so sorry hun! Sending you lots of hugs!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emm thinking of u sweetie :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Emma i just wanna hug you so tight right now. I am so sorry that you've MC'd. I don't know what is going on since you said all your tests have came back okay. I just really don't get it. I can understand mostly how you're feeling. I'm thinking of you. Do you think maybe another exam should be done, just incase dr's missed anything? I mean, i hope nothing major is wrong, but just incase? Just please do not give up!! I've saddly enough heard of women having 5 or 6 MC before having their rainbow! Hang in there sweety. xoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em im so sorry sweeti .. Thinking of you xoxoxoxo


----------



## jessy1101

Emma im sorry sweety. I dont get why this is happening to u since u mOst definetly deserve ur rainbow. Is there any other tests u have left that can b done?? Sending u hugs very huge hugs.

And VD is just tge freakin best but goddamnit are we ever gonna get some Delena action???? She s most definetly better off with Damon since becoming a vamp Stefan is boringgggg.

Kim do u have facebook???? Ive got tons of Charlie pics! I just havent postef here cuz im always posting from my iphone and have no clue how to attach from there?!?! Help?? Lolol

Hope everyone is having a good weekend! My DH is gone stooopid hunting. Soo boring jesus..who wants to go freeze their ass off in the woods and maybe catching hemroides at the same time??? Gahhhhh


----------



## lauren10

Oh Emma, wtf!! I'm so sorry.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls, how's everyone doing?

My bleeding has slowed a lot so i'll do a hpt in a couple of days and hopefully it will be negative (crazy thing to wish for!).

For those of you who have had chemicals - did your cycle go right back on track or...?
I've been quite lucky so far that i've stayed to a pretty much 28-29 day cycle and as you know i don't track ov so just hoping things go back to normal quickly.

:hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma sweetie glad to hear the process hasn't been too physically painful at least! How r u holding up? I wish I could shed some light but I can only send my T&P ur way for a clean fresh cycle right away! Here if you need to vent hunni :hugs:

How's everyone doing? Mommies all keeping super busy?

Kris how u holding up girl?

Rach & Kim how the the cycle's going this month?

Lisa babe u feeling okay? How's the new place?

AFM melina's tummy sensitivity is better thank God so I just have to journal & watch everything I consume! Hopefully her weight gain will be good when we take her thrusday to get her vaccines & also trying to make headway everyday with the bottle..now she doesn't freak out crying but instead laughs & sticks out her tongue like its a game :haha:


----------



## themarshas

Ohhh Emma! That sucks so much! Wishing you a quick recovery & a great next cycle.

Afm I've been bored out of my mind today- no internet or phones. Aka no ability to work... Yet we are all just sitting here. Blah!


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- I am so sorry. I don't know about the chemical either. I know that Dr.'s don't do the same kind of tests over there, but can you find someone willing to test your progesterone? There was a lady on here that had something like 5 or 6 MC's and got into a trial for progesterone therapy and now has a beautiful baby girl. I can look up her screen name for you if you want. 

Well little guy has had a tough week. He has been having trouble pooping and finally cleared himself out this morning, but I have had one cranky baby before that! To top things off DH was out of town on business. So just me and the boys until 9pm tonight. I love my boys, but I now have a much greater respect for single Moms!


----------



## babydust818

Emma i had a chemical. The bleeding for me lasted like 5-7 days and after that it took me 4 1/2 weeks to get my AF. After that, my cycles were all regular. I remember the day i started bleeding my HPT turned into a BFN. It def didn't take me long at all. I'm sorry sweety. Thinking of you lots. You're such a strong girl!!!!

AFM thank God my AF is over. It was AWFUL! 5 days of hell. I sure am hoping for a BFP this month, but we know the story of that! So crazy to know all of you are pregnant and most have had your babies while i'm still way back at step 1. In no way, shape, or form do i mean that in a negative way towards anyone! Just saying. Hey Jess.. how is Mel doing? did she do the IVF?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls!! how is everyone????

when i had a chemical in nov, i got bfp 10/21 then started spotting nov 8, felt like a regular period then got my normal period 38-40 days later like usual.

did you call your dr em and tell him??

i hope everything works out em i pray for ya!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks girls! Nah Leese, i haven't called my dr coz they don't tend to acknowledge chemicals to be honest, which is a bit shit but there you go!


----------



## jessy1101

How r u feelin body wise Emma? Sore? Bloatyness? Has the bleeding stopped? Ive heard that usualy ur cycle will last a bit longer before AF then go back to normal. Thinkin of u lots. 

Oohh i saw ur FB post u were locked out of ur house???? Love that u were like mehh fuck it bring on the pub lolol. Do u guys have mushy peas or something like that?? Ive heard about it lolol

Happy hump day everyone!!! I swear im so lost on what day is when it s bad. Rach it was a good AF right? I mean a heavy flow and not just wonky spotting? This way u should b ok for a notmal cycle this month andddd catching the eggy!! I have no clue whats up with Mel we havent been talkimg :(

Stace is Liam feeling better today? Naturaly this happens when ur alone huh?

Lauren how has the new job been?? 

Lisette have u started xmas shopping?? Im starting this weekend!! I havr to find out what to buy Charlie! As if i wouldnt buy her something just cuz she cant open it lolol.

Kim are u guys in ur new house yet?

Liz work wise what r ur hours? Do u drop cam off at daycare or dh does or..??

Leese do u still have any nausea at all or it s pretty much all gone?

Amy what up girl?

AFM my poor baby gas has had gas since yesterday. Her lil tummy gets super bloated and hard :( she farts about a million times a day and leaves mommy some bar ass monster poops lolol. Ive started forcing her go burp more often and peddles her legs alot too. It s helped lots. I also rub her tummy to help it pass. Any other tips? Ive heard there r drops u can give from the pharmacy that also help? Or lying her down on her tummy to relieve pressure? I just feel so bad for her when she turns red from all the pushing ahhh :( :(


----------



## themarshas

Jessy- it passes but I found that the drops didn't do anything for Cam. However, peddling legs and also raising one leg and pushing towards his belly button and holding for 15 seconds, then lower and push the other leg (kind of pin it at the belly button) for 15 seconds, then both together for 15 and repeat as necessary works on Cam best. Also, heavy burping after each feeding helps prevent it. 

We only have one car and fortunately have any extremely convenient lifestyle- we both work, we live, and we have Cam's daycare in a 3 mile circle. So we usually both go to drop off/pick up and most of the time we stop in during lunch time. Makes the days a little easier!

Cam is already being spoiled for Xmas. I don't think we are really planning on buying him much... a few new outfits, some toys, and some new feeding stuff (basically things we need anyway). My mom already bought him a bunch and we will be at her house xmas eve and xmas morning anyway. She already bought him a bunch of toys &teethers and 3 new diaper covers (we use gdiapers) and let me have those already-- they are so cute (and expensive)! One has a green band, red & white stripes and say joy to the world on the back. I'm a cloth diaper dork...


----------



## jkb11

hi girls! Hope everybody is doing well. Emma, you've been in my thoughts and prayers. I don't know for sure but I believe my last m/c was a chemical because it was over basically as soon as it began. I'm still waiting for af but you can't base your path on me b/c my cycles are so crazy irregular. I think I may have ovulated a week ago. Just based on symptoms. So I'm expecting af in a week. 
Jess, your bf Charlie right? If so try narrowing it down to what affects her lil tummy. 
We are still waiting to move into the new home:( getting things repaired that we found on inspection. Since it is a foreclosure it is slow going. The bank does not get in a hurry.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess baby from my famous massage therapist: try raising both her legs to her chest & wiggle back & forth pretty fast - supposed to break up the big gas bubbles into smaller ones, also under the foot if u press with ur thumb in clockwise little points it should get the intestines moving & soft tummy circles cloackwise again :) Start journalling what u eat as well cuz u can maybe see what might be bothering her? Poor sweetie, sending lots of hugs to u both :hugs: 

Will have to re-read & respond properly but sleep is quickly taking over right now :haha: Love to u all xoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

My bleeding has stopped & my hpt is bfn yay!
I'm writing an essay on reductionist and holistic approaches to health booooo!

Hope everyone's good? Xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Liam is still struggling. He is on a poop every other day or every third day cycle and it frustrates him because he tries to poop all the time. He is extremely gassy, we have tried extra burping, the gas drops, rubbing his belly, pretty much every trick and nothing helps. He gets so upset at the gas, the he screams and refuses to eat. I have no idea what to do for him and I can not wait until his next Dr. appt to see if the Dr. has any suggestions.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls hows everyone??? Xoxox


----------



## jessy1101

Happy saturday everyone!!!! How y all doin? It s freezing here which means time to put up my xmas tree eeeeee

Omg emma and kris tell me u guys saw the last episode of vampire diaries????? I dont wana spoil it just in case so lemme kbow if u did before i reveal anything :)

Us ladies ur thanksgiving is next week right? And it s also black friday? Do u really get that awsome kind of deals or it s over hyped??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh hell yeh Jessy I saw it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Black friday is redick... People get really nutty i dont want anything that bad lolo

I cant wait for turkey and sweet potatoes and pie omg gimeeeeeeeeee! Lol

How r u girls doin

Emma how r u feeling sweeti?


----------



## themarshas

Stave you gone to any NASCAR races at Indianapolis?


----------



## Krippy

Oh yeah I watched it Jess...I can't wait for some Delena action! Finally!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hate dreaming uh wish i didnt have them!!! Lol


----------



## babydust818

Lisa i hate dreaming too lol. I dream the wackiest shit but also the worst stuff too. It sucks, but at least it's a dream.

Jessy yes thanksgiving and black friday are this week! I am so stoked for both!!! You really do get some good deals. Like Sears is selling a 32in LCD HDTV for $97 USD! Also a 50in for $350 USD.


----------



## keepthefaithx

:) how r u doing rach!??


----------



## themarshas

I to despise dreaming. Never remembered them before I had cam, now I remember them all and sometimes wake up feeling like I haven't slept. Urgggh so annoying. Especially considering my child sleeps amazingly. Last night he slept 830-6am. Then 640-1010. The only reason he was up for 40 was because he has a head cold & his nose was upsetting him. We go to the pediatrician tomorrow for his 4 month check up. 
Yup thanksgiving is this week. Yay! Soooo much food! Then Fri we are going 6 hours to ny to visit my sister, baby jax, and her hubby at my sisters in-laws house. But we will shop & have pedicures on sat! Yay! Were pretty much done shipping though and Xmas decor is going up next Monday & I've already started on the Xmas music. Last year we went to Walmart at 11 pm on thanksgiving night & got some great deals but we won't be doing it again. There's nothing I need that badly! But yes the deals are crazy usually.


----------



## jkb11

got af yesterday as I expected.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ive been dreaming such weird things so weird...

Im so unformfortable and wake up to pee alot so maybe thats y my sleep is all disturbed

Gotta order my rhogam today for next week that shot sucks lol

Liz how is cam feeling??

Kim i really hopw this month things work out for u xoxo

Jess hows charlie ?

Stace how is liam been w everything??

Lisette hows baby melina?? Cant believe 3 months already holy crap!!


----------



## jessy1101

Kim im sorry stoopid AF showed up. How long was ur cycle this shot? R u still using opks?

Liz how long did it take for Cam to get decent periods of sleep? Charlie is still on 3 hour shifts lol but it s actualy not too bad!

Rach 97$?????? For a 32 inch?? Holy fucking shit that is good. Why dont we have that here? Boxing day is crap i never find amything super duper to freak out over.

Emma and Kris yesss hardcore Delena action! It s about goddamn time jesus only tool 4 seasons..she better not become human again and all of a sudden want stefan instead

Poor Charlie was super constipated and went 24 hours without being able to poo. We found this awsome trick with a q tip that made it spew out lolol dh was covered liquid poo hiihii then bout an hour ago she pooed all on her own thank god. She s a very content baby right now lolol


----------



## Twinkie210

I wish I had more time to read!

Sorry about AF Kim :( What is your plan for this cycle?

Jessy, glad Charlie was able to poop! Poor Liam is still struggling. I think I am going to give hime another bottle of apple prune juice, he hasn't pooped since Friday :(

Got the boys' pictures taken and they sucked, now waiting on time for Logan's parent/teacher conference. Teachers love him, so I know it will go well :) Then I need to start getting my house cleaned so we can decorate this weekend. I used to go shopping every black friday, but it is getting so crazy, I think I am going to stay home this year. There is nothing I want that bad to fight the crazies over. We do have a tradition of going out for breakfast with my parents that I hope we still keep ;) Mmmm eggs, bacon, biscuits and gravy, grits, my mouth is watering just thinking about it. I love Cracker Barrel breakfast almost as much as Thanksgiving Dinner!


----------



## themarshas

I hear the qtip or thermometer works great when worse comes to worse. I'd have to do it and not tell hubby though because he is not into anything going up little mans butt haha. 

Cam was sleeping decently around 11 weeks- 5-6 hours a night, then 7 hours by 13 weeks, and now most of the time it's 9 hours. I only remember because before we put him in his crib at 11 weeks he only slept maybe 4 hours straight. Apparently he needed more space and by the end of the first week he was sleeping like a champ.

4 month stats: 15.6 lbs, 25 inches long. Right on track still. Dr recommended starting foods within the next month. Blahhhh! Where has my baby gone!?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Kim that's shit babe. Are you all out trying or taking it easy or?

Rach black Friday sounds awesome but I don't know if I could handle the shopper rage! How you doing with everything else? Are you still temping and using the cbfm?

Jessy I'm glad Charlie's feeling better! So yeh delena...maybe he will get his kit off a lot this season ;-)

Stacie do we get to see the boys pics?! Bet they're super cute?

How the heck did Cam get to 4 months!!!? It's fab to see them doing new things but a bit sad that they're growing up! Dh said tonight that he likes it when ds calls him dad, I said well he better still call me mummy for a while yet, I don't wanna be mum yet!

Think we might just be writing 2012 off as a bad year on the ttc front. I ovulate at the end of this week but dh is super busy at work and is stock-taking etc so there won't be much opportunity!! He was literally just falling asleep in the chair watching VD!! I think it might be nice to take the pressure off this month anyway & just enjoy Xmas without thinking about it too much. Fingers crossed that 2013 will be better!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wowsers that was a pretty epic post haha!!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, Emma, I hope that a month off is what you need and you start off 2013 with a BFP!

I don't get to pick up the pictures until the 28th, but I will try to post pics after that ;) The pics aren't great, but the price was right.


----------



## jkb11

thanks girls. It was like cd 50:( I actually have no plans to buy opk. Have just been trying to not think about it much since the last mc. I can see a reproductive endocrinologist again In feb. so I guess that's my plan. If all goes well we will be able to close on the new house in like 2 weeks:) so I'm excited about that!!! 
Hope lil Charlie and Liam's tummies will behave:). But Jess trust me 24 hours for a breastfed baby is very common :) so try not to worry. Just keep an eye on her belly and make sure it isn't firm or distended, and if she is feeding well not vomiting I bet she whe work it out;). 
Emma I think just enjoying the holidays sounds like a wonderful plan!! I'm with ya hunny


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 
Kim honey sorry AF came :( that's exciting you can close in a couple weeks, us too!! I can't freaking wait. 

We're on Boston this week. Grandma passed away so we had the funeral Saturday. It will be nice to be with the fam for thanksgiving! 

Ryan slept through the night twice this week...woo hoo!

Love ya all!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## jessy1101

Emma i agree that not stressing and taking it chill will give u a huge breather. And that 2013 will bring on the good stuff. As for VD i just want major Delena sexy time..like hardcore 2 full episode of just nakedness lolol

Kim well her belly does get full and bloated after she feeds but then she burps and farts and it gets back to normal. No vomiting just some feeds she doesnt regurgitate at all and others she does more. I guess it just freaks me out cuz im so use to her pooing 2-3 times a day and all of a sudden nuttin. But no fever or anything so guess it s normal.

In very exciting news my parents r coming over to babysit tomorrow night and were having our first date night alone eeeeeee. DH wants to go to the spa and do the thermal baths so we can relax mhhhmmm i could use some relaxation :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Spa thermal baths o wow how i would love that sounds wonderful lolol

How r u girls doin any fun thanksgivig plans??

My nausea is like coming back .. And getting actually sick too lovely!!! I have my next apt monday cant wait to get an estimate of his weight again and to kno his positioning !!

:) hope all is well girlies xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ahhh Stacie i saw the boys pics on fb - sooooooo adorable! And omg liams flat cap i love it!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks Emma! My Dad bought him that outfit and paid a fortune for it because he refused to wait for it to go on sale, LOL, so I had to get his pics in it. I just wish he was awake in the Chrismas pictures :(


----------



## jessy1101

Im super excited to watch the Macy s day parade!! I freakin
Loveeee it :) is everybody that has thanksgiving this weekend uber busy??? Christmas is a month away omggg. I have to start my shopping soon cuz every year i always wait last minute and get screwed in crazy shopper land 'sigh' I also need to found something uber awsome for Charlie s present...

Did anybody start shopping? My decorations and tree have been up since last week teeheee


----------



## Twinkie210

Start shopping??? I have all three niece's and Logan done and Liam part of the way done (he is kind of getting screwed, but he is a baby and doesn't know it, LOL) 

Christmas decorations should be going up this weekend. We already have the lights on the house, but DH turned them off until after Thanksgiving ;) I LOVE Christmas! I can't wait!


----------



## Krippy

Induction booked for November 30th! 1 more week! Eeeeeekkkk! It can not come soon enough! Sorry I have been MIA...Been a crazy few weeks with pre term contractions, firing my GP and just all around nervousness. I will keep everyone updated with baby news. I am just soooo excited I can't even sit still...going to try and get some rest over the next week!


----------



## jessy1101

Kris OMG thats fantastic!! How have u been feelin? Fired ur GP???? What happend????

It s finaly the weekend yessss we re hosting dinner here tomorrow night with friends and if all goes good sunday maybe start my xmas shopping? God i really need to get on that jesus...

Hope everyone is doin absolutly good :)


----------



## Krippy

I am generally good! Lots of back pain and contractions so pretty exhausted...Trying to get some rest this last week bc then I am going to have a baby. It all seems so unreal! My GP was being a royal bitch...not taking any of my concerns seriously and treating me like a 12 year old so I fired her. She then was threatening me that she would and has given me the best care and I miss out on that after care if I fire her...blah blah blah. I then find out that the OBs in the hospital have been having trouble with her pompous ass...my friend is a nurse and overheard them talking about her, small hospital lol! Everyone was rooting for me and it felt great as she also misdiagnosed me my last pregnancy. I have late onset Gestational Diabetes and also probably did with RJ as well. When I asked her about getting GD after the 28 week test being clear she said it wasn't possible...but look at me now on insulin for the last 3 weeks bc I developed it after the 28 week test. What a crock doctor...Sorry for the essay!


----------



## jessy1101

U most definetly did the right thing hunny. What a fucking bitch stuff like that is scary cuz i mean if u cant trust them who can u trust right?!?! The good news is that it all will b over sooooon. Fuck i remember those last weeks i was sore like a freakin biatch..and the non easy pooing was horrible lololol

Last week of november!! They r annoumcing a bunch of snow here this week eeeeeee it just looks so blahh outside without the white stuff people :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I can't wait Kris! You totally did the right thing firing her! Why in the world did she say that you couldn't have a GD test after 28 weeks! That is crazy, it is a freaking blood test. 

I can't believe that my baby boy is going to be 2 months old on Wednesday!!! He is getting so big :( I forgot how fast it goes. On a positive note, I got DH to agree to baby number 3 in a couple years, assuming we are stable financially (which we are right now, so as long as nothing changes we should be good). I am amazed that I have been able to start cracking him so early, LOL. 

In other news I have my big 3-0 birthday coming up in a little over a week and I am feeling super old. When I was getting out of the shower I found this super long grey hair, too (what bad timing ;))


----------



## babydust818

Yay for snow Jess!! I wish it would snow here. I am so ready for it. 

I just got done decorating the outside of the house. It still needs icicle lights hung but other than that it's looking good! :) Here's a pic of my Christmas tree. It has dual lighting so i can go back and forth between clear and multi! I personally love the clear the best. 

Well, i hope everyone is doing good. I got to get to bed.
 



Attached Files:







christmastree.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1









christmastree2.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 1









ornaments.jpg
File size: 62.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Rach it looks amazing! I like the clear lights too. I just bought a new Xmas tree - 7ft 6inch haha it's huuuge! Can't wait to put it up. How you doing Rach? Xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Kris thats great news!!! Sooo happy for you!!!
How do you feel ???

Stace i have so many greys uh i just yank them b im afraid to dye my hair! Sucks lol cant believe liam is 2 months wow time flys!!

Jess how r u n char??? :)

Em how u feelin girl??

Rach love the pics!!' tree is awsummm

Everyone else how r u!??

Afm mornin sickness is back.. Woohoo like only getting sick once a day but i blows uhhhhh
My shower is sunday i am soooo excited!!!. Goin to dr today for rhogam and to see little man :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- Awesome tree pics! That is neat that you can switch back and forth between colored and clear. I like the clear too :)

Emma- We have a 7.5 ft tree too and it is pretty big. We just got done decorating it on Sunday and there is hardly any branches left without an ornament. I need another tree :) 

Lisa- Sorry the morning sickness is back, but not too much longer! I am sure you are excited for your shower. Do you have his room ready yet?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo yeh Leese do you have pics of his room or are you waiting to move?

We have been slow this weekend, hardly any posts :shrug:

I'm glad we decided to kinda take a break this month as dh has had a sickness bug so he's been out of commission for the last 5 days ( over the time i prob ov'd!) Has been nice to have him home but he's not been up to doing much poor love!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hello my loves :wave:

Sorry to have been MIA for soo long...days just consumed with recent vacines, colds all around & some bf troubles :( Lil munchkin is mostly super happy & great trhough it all so I count my blessings & try to take it all in stride!

I miss u all lots & stalk when I can with one hand at 3am! Kris hunni lots of love & smooth easy induction vibes! I'm soooo excited for ya :happydance: & Leese its finally shower time!?! Yipppeeee xoxxo Emm get well vibes to gh & good on u for taking a holiday break! May it bring a good rested body for the new year :hugs: Rach thata beautiful tree girlie, how u doing cycle wise? Kim r ya out there too? How everyone doing with xmas shopping? I feel soo behind this year but we got our tree up so that's something right :) ill try to get my butt to a PC & post pics for u all soon xoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

My condo isnt ready yet so we are at my parents in basement apartment ... Unfortunately we are unsure when the work will b done w it took forever and we just closed this passed weekened... I am really upset bout it... Otherwise i wud def be working on his room :( we are redoing everything b its very old so i am hoping with in the next couple weeks the guy will start work and he said about a month and a half.... I have a feeling he will b here by the time its fricken done watch!!! Sucks :( but wat can i do u kno.... My fam will help me... Wud be hard moving and setting up everything w a newborn but i may not have a choice!!

I am been like fighting a cold the last 3 days... Do u guys kno wat it safe to take?? Or just good old r&r and water and oj... Lol i just hope it doesnt get worse bc my shower is sunday!!

I tried on my outfit again and i love my dress i look to the left where the ruching is big hole like how did i not notice???! So i called old navy and spoke w such a nice lady they are shipping me a new one shud b here by tmaro... Yay lol i cant wait!

Hope all is well with you guys! Wat r ur plans for christmas everyone????


----------



## Twinkie210

You can take plain old sudafed (no letters behind it) and regular strength tylenol. I had a list, but I don't remember what else was on it. If you look back in the posts to around March, I think I posted the whole list from my Dr. I will see if I can find it :)

Lisette- I am glad little Miss is doing well!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, found it... here is the list my Dr. said was OK to take while pregnant:

Sudafed (plain- not letters behind the name)
Benadryl
Robitussin (Plain- no letters behind the name)
Tylenol or Tylenol PM
Tums
Zantac, Pepcid- Use these first for heartburn/ reflux
Prilosec OTC- May use if no help from the two meds listed above
Colace Stool Softeners
Preparation H Hemorrhoid Cream
2 Flinstone/Gummy Vitamins if you cannot tolerate prenatal vitamins (but should add DHA supplement if using these)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww no Leese, hope you feel better soon. Little nick will be in with you guys for a while anyway won't he, so he won't need his own room straight away. Then you can have fun decorating!

Rach did you get any black Friday bargains?!


----------



## babydust818

Emma i sure did get some good deals! I got a 50in tv from Wal-mart for $300. I stood in line 8 hours for it though. From 9pm to 5am. It was awful! I am still so tired from it lol. I need to catch up on my sleep! I got a wireless printer for $40, FurReal dog for my twin nieces that was originally $60 and i got it for $15! All USD of course. I got a few other things, but those were the biggest steals i got. I got the movie 21 Jump Street with the sexy Channing Tatum for $9. I had so much fun. I also got my Christmas Tree on black friday. Was $180 and i got it for $59! I spent too much money lol.

As far as my cycle goes... no idea if i've O'd or what not. Just taking it easy for now.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys.. My dr said i can take sudafed..I wound up buying sudafed pe.. Took it then realized it was pe and started freakin out i called my dr he said its fine... But im guna stop not take it anymore... I only took one dose but im freaking out still....


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow Rach some awesome deals, dunno if i could handle 8 hours in line tho! Good work! I'm taking it easy this month too, tis the season to be jolly & all that so can't be bothered stressing this month. Altho i do have one slightly tender boob........ !!

Leese i'm sure one dose will be fine hunny, little nicholas will be happily snuggled up in there :thumbup: Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Does anyone fancy doing an xmas sweetie swap like we did for v day?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa- I am sure it is fine. I think the real danger is in the 1st trimester when the baby is forming. Nicolas is fine. I don't know if it is the same where you live, but we have to get regular Sudafed from the pharmacist.

I am in for a sweets exchange :) Although that is totally working against my plan to lose the last of my baby weight! I still have 12lbs to go!


----------



## themarshas

Sorry I have been posting! I have been stalking though! I'm all for a candy Exchange. Good excuse to go to the candy store. Yummy!! Plus I found some new favorites!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girlies thank u all :)

Im guna stay medicine less an hope im ok for sunday!

How r u all doing??


----------



## Twinkie210

Kris- your induction date is so soon! I hope you are doing well!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im in for exchange!


----------



## Twinkie210

It is kind of slow on here! Here is a pic of Liam from Thanksgiving, for those not friends with me on FB :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know we are very quiet at the mo! Too busy planning for xmas and shopping etc!

Cute pic Stacie!

Hope everyone is doing good :thumbup:


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! 

That's all, just hi and hope all is well. Working 10 hour days (from home)- busy but I like it, and close the house in 11 days!! So busy eek

Love yas!


----------



## jkb11

hi friends! Have been stalking but with everything going on not much time to post. Kris!!! I'm thinking about ya! Can't wait for updates from you. And pics!!!! Eeek:) 
We are still waiting to close on our home too. So tired of living out of boxes in our rental... I want my stuff unpacked:)


----------



## jkb11

Stace!! Btw love Liam's pic!!! What a cutie pie :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies,

I'm in for the candy swap too :)

Hope everyone is feeling better and getting lots of christmas shopping done!

Kris hunni sending a million hugs for strength tommorow! I can't wait to see the beautiful pic of your newest addition :cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

Lisette, Melina looks so much like daddy in your avatar!! She is sooo cute.


----------



## Krippy

Thanks for all the love and support Ladies! I am in shock and disbelief still that I will be holding a baby soon! I will update as soon as I can tomorrow on what is going on! Lots of love to all of you!


----------



## themarshas

Liam and Melina are both sooooo adorable! Not much going on here... Very excited for you Kris! Can't wait to see your new addition and can't beleive time has flown by so quickly! Best of luck tomorrow!

This is Cameron in his new cloth diaper and santa hat for our christmas cards 
 



Attached Files:







cam.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh my he looks so big! I love the outfit, you cards will be so cute :)


----------



## Twinkie210

For those not on FB, Liam went for his 2 month checkup today and now weighs 14lb 8oz and is 24in long. He is a little chunky monkey! The Dr. referred to him as a line backer, lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww look at little Cam! He looks amazing on that outfit!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg cam look so friggn cute!!! :)

Aww stace little line backer liam lol i wanna see pic!!

How r u girls


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I have to do his 2 month pics sometime soon (he was 2 months yesterday, but I am always behind:dohh:)


----------



## lauren10

Cute pics girls!

Kris good luck today! Thinking of you!

Stace- haha Ryan was 15 lbs 7 oz at her 4+ month appt. lol. Don't you love the chubby rolls? So cute!


----------



## jkb11

thinking of you kris!!!! Xoxo


----------



## jkb11

btw love Melina's and cams pics too!:)


----------



## babydust818

Liam is a ham!!! Cam looks SO adorbs in his hat and diaper.

I saw this video today on facebook and you must watch it. It's 50 seconds long and i guarantee you it will make you smile and tear up. It's of an 8 month old baby who was born deaf and got cochlear implants for his first time.

https://www.facebook.com/v/227366017336828


----------



## themarshas

Awww that was absolutely adorable! Cam is seriously a ham anyhow and when we let him be free in just a diaper he's the happiest kid in the world. Daddy is going indoor golfing tonight so little man and I are making baby food (eeeekkk!! Where has my baby gone?!!!!!!!!!!!!??????) and ornaments with his footsies for christmas. Tomorrow we have brunch with some friends and their babies who are in town for the first time since Cam arrived, and then a baby shower, followed by our monthly family dinner. What are you all up to this weekend?

Looking forward to Kris's next comment! And Jealous of all the house buying/moving! We're back to looking at houses, crazy but DH and I are excited at the thought of trying for #2. Clearly Cam has been wayyyy to easy of a baby. It will be a while but we have to move in order to even think about making it a reality! So far we haven't found anything nice boooo


----------



## jkb11

kris!! Any news??? Boy or girl :) can't wait to see a pic


----------



## Krippy

No news...got cervadil this morning roind 1030ish. Just lots of cramping and waiting. Trying to rest as much as possible but I am sooooo bored. Hopefully real labour starts soon as I am going crazy, I am so impatient for this all to be over!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawwww kris hunni I'm sooo impatient here with ya! Loads of positive quick moving baby vibes ur way love :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Kris can't wait to hear!! 

Get opening those advent calendars girlies!!!!


----------



## lauren10

Whaaat no news?! Come on little baby!

Liz awesome! Ryan is so good she ALMOST makes me want another one, but...I don't know!


----------



## jkb11

kris:) thinking of you and lil one! Xoxo.


----------



## Krippy

Well looks like I am still having a December baby. I have been in the hospital since 930am yesterday, my cervix was not favourable for my Dr. just to break my waters and start me on pitocin so they inserted cervadil which they will take out this morning and then re-evaluate where I am at. Fingers crossed the contractions and cramping I have had have done something down there because I am beyond anxious to meet my LO! Sorry I don't have any REALLY exciting news for you Ladies this morning! Might be another long and boring day but hopefully I will be in labour instead. I will keep you updated!


----------



## jessy1101

Hello everyone!! Jesus i had 5 freakin pages to go threw. I figured id b posting all the time but it s actualy really busy having a lil cutie patooty at home!!

Kris eeeeeee definetly keep us in the loop!! Fingers crossed it wont b much longer!!

Stace and Liz both Liam and Cam r freakin adorable!! We got Charlie weighed last week and she tipped at 8 pounds!! I cant believe she already went from 6lbs1ounce to 8 pounds gahhhh..

Leese it s ur baby shower tomorrow!!!! Let us know about all the goodies u get.

Lauren ur still lovin ur stay at home job tho right?? I hope it s still working out good for u :)

Kim ickk i know how much livin out of boxes sucks hopefully u ll b movin soon..like tomorrow or something lolol

Emma omggg did u watch VD??? They ruined it for me goddamnit with that new fucking twist...why cant they just b happy grrrrrr

Any news from Crystal????? I hope Ethan is ok...

Rach loveee ur xmas trees!! The lighting is perfect i bet it gives a gorgeous glow :)

Lisette what up chica? Miss u bunches!!

AFM im all in for the goody xchange! I lovef when we did it last time:) Charlie has been fantastic thank god. Does everyone have me on their facebook??? U guys have seen all the pics right?? I need to post some here too im just always posting from my cell...Crap it s already dec 1st..thats crazy i havent even staryed my xmas shopping...


----------



## jessy1101

Hello everyone!! Jesus i had 5 freakin pages to go threw. I figured id b posting all the time but it s actualy really busy having a lil cutie patooty at home!!

Kris eeeeeee definetly keep us in the loop!! Fingers crossed it wont b much longer!!

Stace and Liz both Liam and Cam r freakin adorable!! We got Charlie weighed last week and she tipped at 8 pounds!! I cant believe she already went from 6lbs1ounce to 8 pounds gahhhh..

Leese it s ur baby shower tomorrow!!!! Let us know about all the goodies u get.

Lauren ur still lovin ur stay at home job tho right?? I hope it s still working out good for u :)

Kim ickk i know how much livin out of boxes sucks hopefully u ll b movin soon..like tomorrow or something lolol

Emma omggg did u watch VD??? They ruined it for me goddamnit with that new fucking twist...why cant they just b happy grrrrrr

Any news from Crystal????? I hope Ethan is ok...

Rach loveee ur xmas trees!! The lighting is perfect i bet it gives a gorgeous glow :)

Lisette what up chica? Miss u bunches!!

AFM im all in for the goody xchange! I lovef when we did it last time:) Charlie has been fantastic thank god. Does everyone have me on their facebook??? U guys have seen all the pics right?? I need to post some here too im just always posting from my cell...Crap it s already dec 1st..thats crazy i havent even staryed my xmas shopping...Once again i ll b screwed this year looool


----------



## Krippy

Cervadil did absolutely nothing so now I am booked for a c-section sometime this afternoon. I will update when I can...getting soooo excited I don't even care that I am not having a vaginal birth! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww Kris I'm so excited for you!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Kris I remember that feeling like is was yesterday! Enjoy the smooth no pushing c-section my friend & take lots of pics of ur perfect LO's round head for us ;) xoxoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just seen your fb update Kris- huuuuuuuge congrats my love, your baby (I'm not giving away the surprise!) is sooooo beautiful! Well done you xxxxx


----------



## Krippy

Baby boy, Raif Shaheed, born today via c-section at 426pm. 8 pounds 9 ounces and mom and baby are doing well! He is on some anti-biotics for some spots on his lungs but we had a good long cuddle before bed this evening before he went back to the nursery! We are beyond excited and totally in love!
 



Attached Files:







Raif.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg kris im crying hes beautiful and i am so happy for u!!!!!!!

How r all u girls doing?? Miss yas been super busy this week

Omg my shower is today im nervous...80 yes 80 people r coming!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aaawwww Kris he's absolutely gorgeous sweetie :cloud9: I am in tears here as well....God Bless him xoxo


Leese hunni go back & get some more beauty rest girlie! I canait to see pics, have a blast :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

How exciting Leese! Wow 80 people, you're gonna get some cool shit haha!! Looking forward to pix xxx


----------



## lauren10

Kris he's so handsome! Congratulations! Xoxo

Lisa have fun today! 80 ppl! My suggestion is open presents fast or you'll be doing it for two days!


----------



## AmyB1978

Kris, he is handsome! Your little man!!! Glad you are both doing well. 

Leese, have fun at the shower... 80 people means a LOT of gifts!!!


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Kristen!!! He is sooooo adorable. Very healthy size he is!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Congrats Kris!! He is so handsome and Im glad u got ur huge cuddle <3 <3

Leese eeeeeeeekk 80 people is a fantastic turn out! Shittt ur gonna b pooped tonight from all the gift opening and excitement enjoy it hunny!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys it went amazing i got so much stuff!!!! It was great i had a blast! I am super tired guna go rest.. Hope u all had a great weekend ill ttyl! Xoxo


----------



## crystalclaro

congrats Kris <3 he is so cute .

I have tried updating but my internet keeps cutting out and makes me write the whole update again -.- then I'm too annoyed to write it over 

baby Ethan is doing good at his appointment about a week ago he weighed 7 lbs. He is 7 weeks and 1 day old today but 1 week and 1 day corrected  The dr told me not to expect his first smiles until he was 12 weeks old but I have seen two this weekend <3 soo sooo sweet.
Hubby wants another baby right away !!! we are not trying and not preventing at the moment but honestly I'm usually too tired for any sex !!!

here are some pics my daughter did last week, actually the first pic was done when he was still in the hospital. i wish we had the opportunity to do pics before he was over 2 weeks old but since we were in the NICU the whole time it was kinda hard :( but I think these one turned out pretty good. he was impossible to get to sleep and to try and position .
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4520.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2









IMG_4842.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3









number5.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4









hoyi.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 3









hfgit7.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## crystalclaro

here is a few more done on halloween so he was just over 2 weeks at the time.
these ones look weird !!! lol he was still in the hospital so we were trying to hide all his wires but at least his feeding tube was out by then :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4492.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4496.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4502.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## AmyB1978

Ethan is so cute! I am glad he is doing well. Thanks for updating us!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Kris!!! Another little boy :) I love his name! Are you going with the "R" theme or did it just happen that both boys have the same letter? He is precious!

Crystal- I love the pics! Your daughter is talented. And wow NTNP already? I want another so badly, but there is no way I could even think about being pregnant right now, LOL. I need to catch up on all the sleep I am missing first.

Jessy- glad Charlie is doing well and gaining like a champ!

Rach- Do you have your shopping done yet? You seem way ahead of the game with your Christmas tree and black friday deals ;)

Not much new to post... everyone is about the same at my house!


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal there u are!! I was getting worried from not hearing from u hunny!! Ethan is adorable! I find the pics turned out pretty good! Dayummmm another baby already??? U go girl! God knows we cant wait either but shitttt i agree with Stace me need zzzzzzz for now lolol.

Leese thats great that u got tons of goodies. R u missing anything??

Lisette omggg we went to Clement yesterday cyz i havent found any cute holiday jammies for Charlie and i swear that store is amazing!! It was actualy the first time we went and trust me i ll b doing most of my baby clothes shopping there now everything was on sale for 6$ a footy jammy!!

Amy how u doing chica??? Gettin uber excited??

Im sorry people but im still shocked it s december 3rd today...sickkkk..


----------



## Twinkie210

I know Dec 3rd!!!! I was like WTF, I only have 3 weeks until Christmas! This fact is even scarier considering tomorrow is my birthday and I will be the big 3-0 :( I am going to be officially old (at least by Logan's standards LOL) and due to sleep deprivation I am feeling old to!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Stacie, being 30 is not so bad ;-)


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I am not super upset or anything. I just can't figure out where my 20's went!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy early bday Stace!! Lolol i wanted to b the first person to tell u..even if im a teeny bit early lol. As for being 30 hunny u look fantastic and have accomplished so much that i wouldnt sweat it :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy birthday Stacie!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Happy bday stace!!!!! :) hope u have great day hunni xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

crystalclaro said:


> here is a few more done on halloween so he was just over 2 weeks at the time.
> these ones look weird !!! lol he was still in the hospital so we were trying to hide all his wires but at least his feeding tube was out by then :)

Sooooo cute crystal glad all is well ! Xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Crystal your pics are beautiful, your daughter is very talented! And yeh wowsers to the ntnp!!! I k.ow what you mean tho, I would have had another one the next day!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Stace happy bday girlie - enjoy it to the fullest :)

Kris how u settling in with ur LO babe? C-section feeling ok? Eating,sleeping,new pics pls!!!

Jess awesome suggestion, I gotta check Clement out then cuz I've never been in either :o

Leese shower inventory & pics girlfriend?!

Rach Melina really is her daddy's girl esspecially when she smiles but every once in a while she gives this up & down stare & its all me :haha: 

Crystal sooo great to hear from you hunni! Ur lil Ethan is just scrumptious!!!

Amy how u feeling these days?

Kim getting close to finally moving sweetie? Before the holidays maybe?

Emma ur DS & Santa are just too friggen cute :)

Lauren we miss ya babe xoxo

Liz that pic of Cam made me swoon! What a munchkin! 

Hey speaking of pics I'm getting holiday ones of melina done next weekend but won't have them in time for real cards...anyone know of a good free site for ecards to send to like 50 people where I can insert her pic & some text?


----------



## jkb11

kris , congrats!!!! He is absolutely precious:) hope you are recovering well. Can't wait to hear more about him.xoxo 

Stace happy b day!! I'm right behind you :/ I think it will actually be a great year for us. I like being settled with a family, and just enjoying life. :) no worries you got this. Lol 

Crystal- Ethan is so sweet! Thanks for sharing the pics. 

Leese- so glad you had a blast at your shower :) can't wait to see pics. 

Afm- closing fate on home is 14 th but we are going to refinish the hardwoods and put granite countertops in so we won't actually move til sometime like the 18th. Can't freakish wait to unpack my crap


----------



## AmyB1978

A quick update since I've been mainly lurking... baby is doing well as of my last appointments. There is no mistaking her movements now and she definitely is a squirmer at times! I love feeling/watching her move around in there, I think I could lay on the couch and watch my belly dance all day long!!

I had my 1 hr glucose test last week and found out yesterday that I failed it. I am also slightly anemic but since I am already on a prenatal with iron they just want me to add more iron rich foods into my diet. As for the glucose test, I have to take the 3 hour on Monday and am hoping that I pass it. I had a higher BMI going in (although my pregnancy weight gain has been lower then they like so far, if anything) and a huge family history of diabetes. I am really struggling with guilt/fear/anxiety over failing the one hour... my husband says it is okay and to try not to worry but that is easier said then done. We are going to start walking more, it is the one thing I haven't been doing enough of since I get home so late and am so exhausted/sore after working all day. 

I've also been struggling with fear and anxiety in general lately... so afraid of something happening to my little Emily... of not being a good mommy.... of finances... you name it. I feel like I should just be happy and pregnant and, don't get me wrong, I am over the moon to have her safe and snug and growing inside of me but I didn't expect all these little, and not so little complications... or to feel so sick into my (almost) 3rd trimester... or all these emotions! 

Did anyone else, is anyone else, experiencing these feelings???


----------



## jessy1101

Amy it s completly normal to feel like that. It s coming so close and all the hormones too. God knows i had huge stressfull moments of the whole unknown and etc. Hang in there sweety it s all gonna b alright :)


----------



## themarshas

Amy I think that is completely normal! When I was pregnant the unknown terrified me. Honestly, the first few weeks with little man also felt overwhelming but after that you just learn that he/she doesn't need everything and they aren't that expensive. Everything works out in time! So just breath and enjoy these last few moments that you have her all to yourself!


----------



## Twinkie210

Thanks for the B-day wishes. We didn't do anything exciting, just went to breakfast and did some Christmas shopping :)

Amy- I had moments of fear and anxiety throughout my whole pregnancy! And I already had one child! I think it just comes with PAL. I always just took a few deep breaths and had to tell myself that it would be alright :) Your feelings are completely normal so try not to worry. Once your little girl is here and safe and you get in the routine of motherhood, you will wonder what you were so worried about. Oh and I failed the one hr test with my first pregnancy and passed the 3 hr one, so try not to sweat it.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh, af's not due till Friday I think but.......I've got an Xmas pudding in the oven ;-) How the heck that happened I do not know, well obviously I know!! But we weren't trying this month & dh was out of action for most of it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

amy its normal its going to be a huge change, very normal to feel that way-

:) hugs xoxoxo

here are a few pics from my shower, i took a pic of a camera w my phone bc i dont have that thing to transfer them...lol

when i get the thing to transfer ill post like nicer pics..lol<33333
 



Attached Files:







shower3.png
File size: 126.3 KB
Views: 9









shower1.png
File size: 112.8 KB
Views: 8









shower2.png
File size: 130.3 KB
Views: 8









shower4.png
File size: 108.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## keepthefaithx

o yea and 29 week belly shot!
 



Attached Files:







29w3d belly.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jessy1101

Emma wait what??????? What?????????


----------



## jessy1101

Emma r u sayin what i think ur sayin??????


----------



## jessy1101

Leese u look fantastic sweety!! Ur shower looks awsome :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma i just saw your post wtf are you preg?? did you take test where are you get on here LOL


----------



## jessy1101

??????????


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG... Emma you just slid that in under the radar! Congrats girlie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emma come back nowwwwww


----------



## keepthefaithx

Jess change ur dang avatar saying and pregnancy ticker lol ur a mommy for a while now! Lmao xoxooxox


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hahaha!! Sorry girls i was out when i sent that and i just got home! So yeh....got a bfn yesterday morning then a faint bfp last night and bit darker this morn. Still faint but like i said af not due for a couple of days yet. :thumbup: My boobs have been telling me for week, i was just waiting for my hpt to catch up :winkwink:

I'm not gonna do anymore tests coz i have learnt not to rely on symptoms or tests getting darker so just gonna ride it out and see what happens xxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Wooo hoooo! Grow bean grow :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Not a great pic but you can see it right?
 



Attached Files:







dec2012.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Emma it s definetly there!! Sooo happy for u sweety congrats xxxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Of course we can see that! That is a great line for AF being 2 days out!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Def emma i pray and pray and pray for u this is ur time!!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Emma! A christmas bun!!!! Sending you loads and loads of sticky dust!!!

AFM- thank you so much for your kind words... it helped so much to vent it and to get some reassurance!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Eeekkk Emma!!! Praying for u sweetie :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Amy I agree with the ladies...very normal part of PAL & if I remember correctly I was right about 28weeks when panic started to set in...mass anxeity about staying PG, L&D & newborn days all rolled into one! Just deep breaths sweetie :hugs:

Leese u look beautiful hunni & adore that great new bump pic :cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

Emma - what is meant to be finds a way! Congrats.


----------



## crystalclaro

woohoo Emma !!! congrats :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys, I guess we will just see what happens....

So Leese how was the shower? Looking like a hot mama in your pics babe!

Cd38 Rach? Have you tested?


----------



## jkb11

emma!!!! What awesome news!!!!!!! So happy for you! 

Amy - I agree with the girls, completely normal to feel like that. I think it's also just the mommyness ;) kicking in too. 

Leese- you look great in your pics! Love the bump


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls i feel HUGE!!! my belly is 40 inches and i gained 22lbs so far and still have 10 weeks left! lol

i hope i dont gain much more its really uncomfy and my back and legs hurt lol <3


----------



## AmyB1978

Leese, you look amazing!!!! Pregnant, glowing, happy Mama!!! :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks amy:) are you feeling better hunni??


----------



## AmyB1978

Off and on, yes, thanks for asking. I am still worried about the glucose test on Monday and even more worried they will say I have GD but I guess it is best to just try not to worry and deal with it if it does happen. I just want little Emily to be okay.


----------



## Twinkie210

Amy even if you do have GD (which failing the one hr test doesn't necessarily mean that) it is very manageable. My Mom had it with her pregnancy with my brother (probably with me and my sister too, but we were born early since we were twins and she never made it to the testing time). She was able to keep it under control and he was only 8lbs, so not huge my GD standards. 

Lisa- I think you look great and remember I had a 48in waist over a week before I had little guy, so I don't think 40in is so huge ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Lol thanks stace :)

i hope it goes quick im so ready for him to be here!!!

Amy like stacy said it is very managable of course i hope you dont have it, fxd for you, but little emily will be just fine sweeti <3


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em any news sweeti!?!?!?!!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Emma i am CD30 and no i haven't tested. I don't feel any symptoms. Just the same way i always feel so i think it's a BFN. I was a pee on a stick-aholic and now... it's been a good 5 months since i even used one. I just feel it's so pointless anymore. So what is your EDD?!?!!? August???


----------



## keepthefaithx

rach-have u been to dr for further testing?????


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw but Rach I'm gonna need some bump buddies! These guys r pretty much all done! I need you & Kim! Yes my edd would be August so this is my last chance to have #2 before ds turns 4....

I might call in the EPAU in the morn & book an early scan. The only thing is that I will turn 6 weeks on Fri 21st so dont know if they will scan me then or if it will be too early? Might have to wait till after Xmas....


----------



## Twinkie210

6 weeks would be really early, I would recommend waiting even if they would scan you on the 21st. I had a scan at 5w 4d and only had a yolk sac and spent the next 2 weeks worrying about if the pregnancy was growing or not. I think 7 weeks would be a much better time frame...


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know, thats my worry. They said they would scan me AFTER 6 weeks so don't think they'll do it on the friday but i kinda wanted to know where we were at before xmas.....


----------



## Twinkie210

Well you could always try :) At least you know that if there isn't a lot to see it could still be too early.


----------



## MrsMoo72

We saw a hb with ds at 6w2d so.... Might just call in and see what they suggest?


----------



## keepthefaithx

emma. if i were you i would want an early scan also...

you just had a chemical and by 4/5 or so weeks you will see a sac at least. that will be good to see...after my chemical i got in very early...

then yea they will have you come back prob after christmas to see hb! i have my fxd for you all will be great!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Leese. I called in the epau but it wasn't the usual girl who I've got to know so I'll wait till Monday.


----------



## NewbieLisette

FX Emm...when was ur LMP? Mine was Nov.23rd with Melina so we'd have the same awesome milestones :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

The bleeding from the chemical started on Nov 9th so i'm 4 weeks today......but I have a bit of backache....which is how my mc's usually start..... Ugh, I don't know what the f*ck...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawww Emm :hugs: T & P ur way sweetie xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow Lauren your house is looking amazing!!!!! Will it be done In time for Xmas? X


----------



## jessy1101

Charlie got a stoopid cold from somewhere no idea from where :( :( she s been up all night for 2 days now cuz she s completly stuffed up. Althought it s the only thing she isnt coughing no fever and doesnt seem to b in any pain which is a good thing right?? So we be been cleaning out her nose lots with that lil suction machine thinggy and giving her the baby salt water drops to clean it out too. I gave her a hot bath this morning and it seemed to help her feel better since she s conked out now. Is there anything else i can do? She s too young for any kind of medication so hopefully it will start going away by tomorrow cuz im exausted gahhhh

Hope everyone is having a great saturday :)


----------



## AmyB1978

I don't have any advice for you to help out Charlie, it sounds like you are doing all the right things. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## keepthefaithx

O crap jess i hope she gets better fast and u can get sum sleep:(

Em how r u feeling back pain can def b normal too... I cant remmeber if u did or not bu were u tested for blood clotting yes right??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww Jess I hope Charlie feels better soon, you just feel so helpless don't you when they r ill? Xx

Leese I was tested for basic clotting I think & everything came back ok. The backache & cramps have eased off a lot today and I haven't had any spotting or anything yet so......I just don't know what to think really.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma hunni that's great news! One day at a time right!

Jess same thing happenned to poor Melina a month ago & it was brutal! Keep up with the salinex (one full ml per nostrol even though they hate it) and the hydrasense suction is the BEST & a humidifier at night helps plus her head elevated a bit if u can! Good luck sweetie xxx

How's everyone else doing? Holiday business? I just got me a nice red shellac mani for our holiday pics tmmr! Feels AWESOME to have my nails done :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Are u getting in for early scan em?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Still no spotting & no cramps now either, not holding my breath obvs but things r ok for now...

Yeh Leese, I will get one around 6 weeks xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay em!! :) how many weeks r u now?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Only 4w2d haha! Feels like more coz we've known for nearly a week! So yeh, wish I could sleep thru the next couple of weeks till we know whether to get excited or not x


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea that sucks em its hard... Waiting is the worst it really is...i hope goes fast!!! Ahhh


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck Emma, I am keeping everything crossed for you and bubs!


----------



## babydust818

Thinking of you Em <3 For as many times as you've been pregnant, i just have this gut feeling that it is obviously meant to be for you to have your rainbow! I just hope and pray that this time is the charm. I hope you start getting morning sickness, no cramping, no spotting and when you get to your 12 week check up your obgyn tells you everything is awesome!! Then come June you can vent to us about how uncomfortable you're getting and can't wait to meet your little GIRL! ;) :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Amy & Rach, don't know what I'd do without all you guys! We literally haven't told anyone yet and it would be so hard if I didn't have all the support from you guys xxx

And Rach, I wish! Where you at cycle wise? Any sign of an Xmas bfp? What's going on with work? X


----------



## Twinkie210

Jessy- Poor Charlie! Liam caught a cold from me :( His is all sinus drainage, but I can tell he feels like crap. About the only thing you can give them is tylenol, but that is only if they are running a fever or if you think she has a sore throat or something. Can you elevate one side of your crib so she is sleeping on an incline? We used to do that with Logan and it helped some. Or if she will sleep in her car seat or bouncer.

Emma- still thinking good thoughts for you!

Rach- how are things going? Are you just chillaxing through the holidays?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok so I'm going for a few drinks with the girls from work 2nite& I don't wanna tell them I'm preggers yet for obvs reasons. But I can't think how to explain why I'm not drinking, they r nurses so the old antibiotics excuse won't cut it! I think they will prob guess why anyway but I need an excuse to put them off the scent! Any ideas? X


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls!

i just had a question for all of you who had babies already-

when did your baby start running out of room or getting tight in womb? this morning around 8 he usually goes nuts and it took him til 9, i got nervous, maybe growth spurt who knows..so nervewracking i swear i just want him here....everything makes me nervous....

were there days when your lo wasnt as active or whatever the case?

thanks xo


----------



## keepthefaithx

em- tell them u think ur coming down a stomach bug??


----------



## Twinkie210

Hmmm... How about your are saving up money for Christmas? or DS isn't feeling well and you don't want to be tipsy incase he needs you? Or maybe you could order a drink from the bar when they aren't looking and just order a club soda and let them think it is an alcoholic drink?


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, there were days when little guy was less active, but he always managed to move around. He is still constantly moving, LOL. When you get worried drink something sugary (like juice or a soda) and lay on your left side. This should get him moving. If after an hour he still seems like he isn't moving alot (less than 10 kicks in an hour) then call your Dr. He was probably just sleeping in though ;)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisa, my SIL is about 2weeks ahead of you and has been to the hospital twice over the last few weeks coz she wasn't feeling baby move but everything was fine both times. I guess they just have lazy days and like you say, they don't have much room to move anymore! But def get checked out if you're still worried xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank you girls..he still moving a good amount but a little less today, not much i may just be crazy...everything makes me nervous i just want him here safe u know???

i am not worried about labour or the pain, i just want him here and safe and healthy, thats what i worry about

i wish i was just naive to any possible complications u know? we got robbed of that after our losses it really is sad....so many pregnant women are so blissfully unaware of what can really happen, but we know EVERYTHING that could possibly happen and its just so scary.....u guys agree??

people say after 12 weeks you can stop worrying but its not true....ughh


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisa, that is so true :) But it won't be long before your baby boy is here!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks stace :)

so nervewracking though ahhh!!!!

i just wanna hold him and stare in his eyes i cant wait to see what he looks like !!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww Leese, he will be here before you know it xx

Well most of the girls pulled out of tonight so I did too. We r going for a meal on Sat as well for Xmas so I can save my excuses till then!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Just booked Rihanna tickets for my bday in July eeeeeeeekkkkk!!!!!! Hopefully I will be 8months preggers ;-)


----------



## AmyB1978

Leese, I can totally relate to the loss of the innocence/bliss of pregnancy since we are preggo after a loss. I worry so much about Emily... I thought when i got this far along it would lessen but, in some ways, I feel like it has only intensified!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Def amy:( its honestly really stressful... I am always scared .. If he doesnt move like exactly when i want him to im like omgggggg... Its hard to relax :(

Em cool!! And yes u will be 8 months!! Ahhhhh! :)


----------



## AmyB1978

I had my 28 week ultrasound today(we have one every 4 weeks due to chronic hypertension (which, so far, is being really well controlled) just to make sure she is still doing okay. The ultrasound went well, baby is doing well and measuring on track! I also had my 3 hour Glucose test but won't know the results of that for a couple of days. I am hoping for good news but with my BMI and family history I am worried.

I got to see a glimpse of her in 4-d and will share the picture with you guys. I can't believe how much I love my little girl or how beautiful she looked even in creepy 4-d imaging!
 



Attached Files:







28 week ultrasound.jpeg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 23









28 week ultrasound foot 1.jpeg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 22


----------



## lauren10

Emma...yay honey!! So happy for you- this is it- positive thoughts and prayers!

Lisa your buns will be having longer sleep cycles too- less movement. I hear ya with the worry- we can't shake it. 

Lisette I love your avatar pic- what a sweetie pie!

How is everyone doing? We close on the house Thursday!! Can't wait! Miss you girls! Work is too busy to chat- which so sucks. But I like working from home.


----------



## lauren10

Amy those pics are amazing!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aweeee amy emily is sooooo adorable already :) i get my next 3d tues ill be 31w4d!! Cant wait


----------



## MrsMoo72

Gorgeous pix Amy!

Lauren is your new house ready to move in? And do we get to see pix? I love looking at houses, plus you guys have much better ones than we do over here!

How's everyone else?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em how r u doing everything okay?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good thanks babe. Just still holding my breath you know?

Hope baby Nicholas is rocking & rolling round for you today?

Kinda quiet on here - guess you're all busy with babies, or catching up on sleep!


----------



## AmyB1978

I just wanted to update... passed my 3 hour glucose with flying colors... passed all 4 blood draws. My last one was actually really low... so low that the nurse suggested I have snacks with me all the time incase my sugar would drop. I am soooo relieved to not have GD!!!! :happydance:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay amy!! Wat a relief huh?? Xoxox


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fab news Amy, one less thing to worry about!

Just rung the epau and they wanted to scan me at exactly 6 weeks so friday 21st is the big day!!! Nervous :wacko:


----------



## keepthefaithx

ahhh em!! thats like a week away fxd for you girl!!!!!! your guna see a nice strong healthy bean!

nicholas is def kicking like crazy today..

i think hes moving down i have pressure down there and i feel like somethings getting stuck maybe his head or his legs or like pressing down who knows lol i go monday next week to my ob then specialist tuesday for 3d cant wait!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

It will prob be 2early to see anything and I will be holding my breath over Xmas but what the hell eh? At least we will have some idea.

Can't wait to see new pics of Nicholas!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

yea 6 weeks can b early for heartbeat... But ull def see sumthing on the screen i just know it

I will def post the pics from tuesday :)


----------



## AmyB1978

em, glad you are getting an early scan... good luck, fingers crossed for you and tons and tons of sticky dust for you and bean!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Arrrrrggghhhhh, why is time sooooo sloooooowwwww.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea waiting for that first scan has to b the worst..:(


----------



## jessy1101

Only 1 more week to go Emma!! What time is it at? What timecwould that b for here lolol??? There is a very good chance u do see a heartbeat at 6 weeks so im crossimg my fimgers for u hunny :)

How is y all doin?? Xmas is in not even 2 weeks eeeeeee im super duper excited!! And i will start my shopping this weekend..last minute as usual 'sigh' i guess deep down i must like the crazy sick last min shopping or something..sad i know..

OMG emma and kris u guys r watching VD tonight right???? It s the mid season fimale!! Damon better not fucking order Elena away goddamnit...


----------



## MrsMoo72

I don't get VD till 2moro Jess arggggghhhh!

My scan is at 10am and i'm like 6 hours ahead of you i think? It's 12.15 here now.....

I'm almost done with shopping, just a few bits to get, done some wrapping today so i'm getting there! Trying not to let the pregnancy worries take over everything else in my life haha! I can't believe you haven't started shopping yet Jess!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

https://www.riverisland.com/women/skirts/skater-skirts/Gold-organza-skater-skirt-628922

I just got this skirt for my works xmas party on Sat. I'm thinking a black vest and some black heels?


----------



## Twinkie210

Cute skirt Emma!

I still have a ton of shopping! And I have wrapped nothing so far! I am normally done by now :(


----------



## keepthefaithx

em love the skirt !!

i have my christmas party tmaro, im wearing furry boot slippers bc my freakin feet hurt like a bitch lol

im so confused w uk prices? do you guys have more expensive prices then us yea right? and i know canada is more money too?

i always wondered...lol


----------



## keepthefaithx

jess hows charlie???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yeh Leese, I think we have the most expensive prices like anywhere haha! Just think, once Xmas is over, time will go so quick for you & little Nicholas will be here!


----------



## keepthefaithx

:)

his kicks or headbutts are really starting to hurt! lol

like in my pelvis i get really strong ones, im like ow ow owww lol

i cant wait to find out his positioning :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, I remember when I was at that stage with ds, his feet were permanently lodged in my ribs and it made my bump an odd shape!


----------



## Twinkie210

I remember feeling like DS #1's head was hanging out. It hurt to walk! I thought for sure the Dr would check me and say I was like a 5, LOL. This last time I never felt that way, I guess because he was always ass backwards! I always just felt his head wedged up in my ribs and his crazy hiccups above my belly button :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

See its not my ribs he gets i feel like either his head or legs prob legs are stuck in my pelvis its weird lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girls :wave:

I'm soo upset I wrote a whole long post yesterday & my stupid phone didn't let me post :(

Emm sweetie I'm thinking of u everyday & remembering how those early days through the holidays were super tough :( I hope DS keeps momma nice & busy with extra cuddles too :hugs:

Leese great to hear nicholas is giving u good knocks ;) Getting close sweetie! Eeeekkk :happydance:

Amy awesome on the glucose test girlie & super beautiful pics of ur lil Emily :cloud9:

Jess how's Charlie's cold?

Lauren I caught a glimpse on fb of ur house & it looks stunning! Whens the big day? How r the precious beauty's doing? Can't wait to see some holiday shots :)

Kim & Rach how u guys doing with ur cycles girls?

Mommies hope all the LO's are doing awesome!

Miss Melina is teething HARD already poor thing so she has moments of freak out pangs even in her sleep :( Most of the time she's super giggly now & loves playing airplane games & sitting up! Everyday changing sooo much! Looking forward to holiday time with H home & just enjoying hibernating from the cold! Bbbrrrrrr

We need new pics from everyone ladies :) We did Melina's holiday shoot on the weekend but gotta wait another week or so to see them - I'm super excited :)


----------



## babydust818

Emma i am so jealous you get to see Rihanna! Love her. Shining bright like a diamond!! How you doing sweety?!? I hope wonderful!!!

Lisette Awwhh poor Melina! I hope she starts feeling better with her teeth. Have you tried giving her a frozen waffle to suck on for pain? It worked wonders for my Aunt. I wish you would take a video of her in her happier moments :)

Well AF decided to show 2 days ago.... RIGHT AFTER i got enough balls to take a test. My luck of course.


----------



## lauren10

Thanks Lisette! We move tomorrow (and all weekend) I'm crazy excited!

How are all you girls?


----------



## AmyB1978

Lauren, good luck with the move!!!! 

AFM- I need to become FB friends with you ladies... so I can see more pictures and you can see more of Emily when the time comes! I am Amy Belflower in Austin Texas- my profile pic is a B&W of my husband and I on our wedding day... if you want to look for, and friend, me.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I've requested you Amy x


----------



## Twinkie210

I just sent you a friend request :)


----------



## themarshas

Sorry I've been such a slacker and just stalking lately! Amy I added you!
So who wants to do the candy exchange?? I'll make a list and divvy everyone up if you want! 
Glad to hear all those little ones are growing amazingly- born and unborn! Emma- Sounds like all is going well and you deserve to see a little heartbeat next week! I'm happy you're a few hours ahead so there will be no waiting for us!! yay!
Lisette- frozen pacifier work amazingly! just suck up a little water or breastmilk and freeze for a bit. They are like baby crack haha! 
Lauren- Pictures please!!! I want to live vicariously through you! We're going tomorrow to put an offer in on a house. Now, to sell our condo... blah!! It's almost easier to buy a house the first time... if anyone wants to check it out: https://www.beangroup.com/real_estate/listings/Homes/VT/St. Albans Town/1592387
It has an amazing location and yard. Unfortunately the current homeowners have no style so it doesn't show very well. But it's big and has the potential for an addition and a future finished basement. We shall see!

Not much else is new here... Cam is still growing like a weed. I think it's slowed a little though. He's sitting up pretty well now and like the jumperroo and exercauser. We've also started solid food which he's taken to pretty well!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Rach - arrrgggghhhhh to af :growlmad: 


So (not that i'm getting carried away with my unfailing optimism :blush:) I was thinking, if my scan goes well next week, i might announce it to the family on xmas day by wearing a cute t-shirt and just seeing who notices? Something like this:
 



Attached Files:







untitled.png
File size: 75.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh and i must totally be giving off preggo vibes coz 3 different people have asked me today if we are still trying or where we are at with everything. I hate lying to them coz as you know i am usually a chronic oversharer but ugh, i just can't deal with telling everyone if it all goes wrong again.

And one of the cleaners said to me as i was leaving "I thought you would have had another one by now!!!!" So i said "Well actually we have been trying for 18 months but i've had 4 miscarriages so..." That shut her up :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh Liz, I'm in for the sweet swap!
And the house looks fab, i'm super jealous!! Like you say it's prob not to your taste decoration wise but that's easy to change and the garden is HUUUUUUGGE!


----------



## Twinkie210

I am in for a swap too :)

Liz- I love the house. I am usually able to look past the decorations and I think the house has great potential!

Emma- I love that shirt! I want to be pregnant on a holiday so I can wear something fun like that! I have never been pregnant on Halloween, Thanksgiving, or Christmas :(. My SIL did the whold painting her belly like a pumpkin when she was pregnant with her first, I think it sounded like fun! I say go for it (when your U/S goes so well that you see a beautiful heartbeat!)


----------



## themarshas

Yea, we looked past the need of paint colors and overall its a very nice house in a perfect community. 

Emma that's super cute! 

I'm so saddened by the madness in Newtown, CT. Shooting at an elementary school this morning killed 26+, 18 being children... who does this? What is the world coming to?!?!


----------



## Twinkie210

We are reading the updates at work. This is so sad. I was nearly in tears reading the article on fox news. What it the world would cause someone to shoot a bunch of Elementary students?


----------



## jessy1101

Liz that house is awsome!! Decorating is just a detail u ll b able to fix it up exactly how u want it no prob.

Emma love that shirt hunny :) omgggg did u watch VD????? I wont spoil till i know u did but holy crapppp

Stace there r seriously sick people in the world i just dont get it :(

Plans this weekend people?? Once again were fully booked with dinners everywhere...


----------



## AmyB1978

We are having a slow day at work so I was looking at information on the shootings but had to stop because I start crying each time I look. It's horrible and my heart/thoughts/prayers go out to those families!


----------



## keepthefaithx

We nee more baby pics girls!! Lisette lauren liz!!

Em i loveeeee that idea so cute!!:)


----------



## AmyB1978

I second the motion for more baby pics!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy birthday Kris!!!! Hope your boys r spoiling you xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

So yeh, VD - wow Klaus hack-n-slash!! Love it when he's being evil!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I just realised my scan is on Dec 21st - the day the world is supposed to end.......!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg em... Lolol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg, I am at my work's Xmas party and I don't wanna tell anyone I'm not drinking so I just had to pour a vodka/lemonade down the toilet & fill it up with tap water - took a drink of it & it's warm!!!!!!! It's prob not even drinking water.....I'll prob die.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg lol em be careful! Dont drink any nasty ass water!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ahh, made it home in one piece! Think a few of them prob suspect but I just said I was getting up with ds in the morning so I was taking it easy! No-one asked me outright so I didn't have to deny it!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Scan in 5 dayssss!!!


----------



## themarshas

Hi All! 
We met with our realtor and decided to list our condo and see what we get on that this winter before putting an offer in on the new house :-( Probably for the best but still un-exciting. This weekend we hung out with friends and family, pulled our snowmobile out of storage, and prepped goodies and gifts for Christmas! Soooo excited! And happy it's snowing so it feels a bit more Christmas-y!

Any others interested in a candy swap?! So far: Me, Emma, & Stacie...
 



Attached Files:







1.png
File size: 375.1 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 40.1 KB
Views: 5









3.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## NewbieLisette

Morning girlies!

How's everyone doing? Snowing & icy here in Montreal so we're having a snuggle day in :) 
Gonna make it up to my PC later & post some cute pics for u :)

Emm ur volka dumping story made me laugh hard :haha: how u feeling sweetie? Counting the hours I'm sure! Is DS keeping u nice & busy?

Lauren honey how was the move?

Liz ur lil Cam is such a big boy :) Thanks for the frozen paci suggestion except my lil picky eater still takes nothing but the boob! No bottle or paci I've tried yet & looks at the frozen teethers like they're totally disgusting :haha:

Jess how's Charlie feeling with the cold?

Kris did u have a good bday hun? Howur precious lil man?

Rach AF all done I hope & a nice fresh cycle for u :hugs:

Hope everyone is having a good Monday & ready for the holidays? New pics all around pls :)


----------



## jessy1101

Im in for the candy sweep!! Yummmm

Thankfully Charlie is in tip top shape which is a good thing cuz of the holidays that start for us this saturday..and still not done shopping fuckkkk


----------



## NewbieLisette




----------



## MrsMoo72

Awwww cute pics you guys :kiss:


----------



## themarshas

Awww she's adorable!


----------



## AmyB1978

Those are some awfully adorable babies!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg girls ur babies are sooooo cute!!!

:)

I went today to dr hes almost 4lbs and doin great.. head down and my dr is like i think helll stay that way til u deliver hes like down in there....that explains the constant pressure and back pain! And my fluid levels are very good thank god!! 3d scan tmaro!! Cant wait ill post pics! Xo

Em 4 days ahhh!!'n


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawww YAY Leese! Sounds like he's ready & already cooperating like a good boy for momma :)

Exciting scans this week for my PUPO's :hugs:

Emm can we get cute pics of DS while we wait for beanny pics?


----------



## lauren10

Awesome pictures guys!! The move was -ugh! We had a lot of help which is great, but so much stuff! 

I can't be relied on right now for a candy swap- lol. I made it my New Years resolution to shower more. Seriously, some days I don't make time to shower. 

Lisa can't wait to see 3d pics! 

Emma how are you feeling?

Jessy cute Facebook pics! 

My girls are good. Ryan is such a good baby it's ridiculous- she's just so happy, it's awesome! And her big sis is still so sweet with her. 

Hi to all my other girls too! Lisette I'll try to send a proper email this week!


----------



## Twinkie210

Well little guy had a cold the past couple days :( I took him to the Dr. just in case (there is so much going around right now!) so thank goodness it isn't anything more. He seems to be feeling better this morning and slept through the night in his bed :)

I got some presents wrapped finally! And I only have gift cards left to buy, so shopping is almost done! I am still not sure I will get everything done by Christmas!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls!

my appointment went great! everything is excellent with nicholas & me to thank god, they checked everything! hes 3lbs 10oz & healthy as can be!:happydance: here are some pictures from today, i started crying his nose is a little squished ...lol and the 2nd picture his cord is kinda in the way hes got the cutest lips and he was smiling alot during sono..i cant... lol <3 







o yea and i asked if she had an estimate of weight when born she said prob around 7- 7/12 pounds!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawwww Lisa he's just precious! U can tell already he's gonna be sooo darn cute :cloud9:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girl!!! I cant wait to see him in person!! Ahhhhh lol


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawwww sweetie its the most overwhelming indescriable joy...like ur heart could burst ur sooo happy :) I can't wait for u to meet him & be posting teary sleepy posts too :hugs: long awaited & extra special he'll be!


----------



## AmyB1978

Leese, he is adorable! They did a good job with the pictures. I felt the same way last week when I saw Emily in 4-D for those few moments... it was like a glimpse of what we will have when we hold them in our arms for the first time and I fell ever more in love with her! I am glad all was good with Mama and baby Nicholas (Sorry if I spelled it wrong, I can't seem to remember how you are spelling it)


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats on the good appt! The pics are awesome. I remember being in awe of Liam's ultrasound pics- they are so clear! A good rule of thumb is that he will gain approximately 1/2 a lb a week, so 7-7.5lbs by the time he is born sounds about right! To put it in perspective, they estimated Liam to weigh 7lb 4oz at 35 weeks and he was born 4 weeks and 1 day later and weighed 9lb 6oz :)


----------



## themarshas

Cam was estimated to be a max 7lbs... on the day of his birth. He came out at 7lb12oz. My sisters man Jax was estimated to be max 8 lbs and came out 8lbs13oz.
They have no idea!


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz- did they estimate Cam and Jax by ultrasound? They do preface it by saying they can be up to a lb off either way. Similar thing happened to me with Logan. They never did an ultrasound but guessed his weight to be "average" so I was expecting a 7.5lb baby and he was born 10 days early at 8lb 14oz! They are not always good at guessing, but they were very close with Liam, but I had 2 ultrasounds in the 3rd trimester...


----------



## Twinkie210

Well our dog decided to eat a box of K-cups that was supposed to be DH's Christmas present! She is undoing the shopping/wrapping I already had done! Stupid dog!


----------



## themarshas

they estimated after my water broke with an ultrasound and by feeling... They were really surprised that he was over 7lbs. Oh well. I'm glad he's big and healthy. A friend had her little man 8 weeks early via emergency c-section yesterday. Fortunately he was almost 6lbs and is doing well although he won't be home until after christmas. Another is currently in labor (1 week early)! So many babies!


I saw that Stacie! I found it funny- I wouldn't think kcups would be a good item to eat... also, if you need/want kcups my hubby works for Green mountain coffee and I could get them to you for 50% off.


----------



## Twinkie210

The dog is not the brightest. She ate a tylenol box the other day- luckily not the tylenol though.

I may have to take you up on that offer! I bought the last ones on sale at Kohl's, but those things are pricey!


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks girls!

yea i know its just a guess..ill wind up with a 10 pounder watch lmao

i keep staring at his pics..its just amazing :)


----------



## crystalclaro

lauren10 said:


> Thanks Lisette! We move tomorrow (and all weekend) I'm crazy excited!
> 
> How are all you girls?




keepthefaithx said:


> thanks girls!
> 
> yea i know its just a guess..ill wind up with a 10 pounder watch lmao
> 
> i keep staring at his pics..its just amazing :)

awesome pictures of your little one :) I wish I could have gotten copies of my ultrasounds with Ethan but since it was at the high risk unit in the hospital they don't give out copies.


----------



## crystalclaro

hi girls , all your babies are beautiful and the soon to be here ones too!!

is anyone else just completely exhausted?? i love breast-feeding Ethan but by the end of the day I'm soo tired and my nipples are sore from nursing. I know he is latched on correctly so its not that kind of sore its just from nursing all day and night. he eats about every 2 hrs most of the day but once it hits 5pm he wants to nurse every 1/2 hr to an hr all the way until 1am then he is up by 3 am and nurses for an hr or more then up again by 6 am then again by 8 am!!! I have to get my husband to give him a bottle at least once in the day because my nipples just cant take it any more :( 
i was thinking maybe he was not getting enough but at his appointment the dr said he thinks I'm over nursing him!! lol he gained almost 3 lbs in a month !!! he also started smiling more often and making some baby coo noises :) but he never does them for daddy!!!
I will try to update more often i promise!!! I need to ask my daughter where all the baby pics are to post one :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

So nervous to sleep 2nite - before every bad scan I've dreamed about a big crow....I don't wanna see him 2nite....
I have a virus too - dizzy, feeling sick, bad headaches & aching joints....


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emma sweetie T& ur way hugs: how many more hrs?


----------



## Twinkie210

Stay away crow! Good Luck Emma!


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck Emma!!


----------



## jessy1101

Good luck Emma!! Sendings tons of positive vibes ur way hunny!!

Leess the pocs are amazing and so clear. Not long to go it will fly by trust me :)

Holy crap Crystal my nipples r sore for u after reading that lololol

Stace what is a k cup??? Do we have that here??? 

Charlie had her 2 month vaccines today and took them like tye lil champ she is!! I gave her a bit of Tempra just in case so she doesnt feel like crap and etc. Ive started my shopping!! Hipefully i should b done by ummm...the 24?!? Lololol bad bad jess..i got Charlie a huge play mat with toys that hang over head hopefully she ll like it heehee

When does everyones holiday dinners start?? We ve got our first on sat then 24-25 then next sat them the 31st and finaly jan 2nd 'sigh' im burnt out just thinking bout it...


----------



## jessy1101

Sweet mother of god we re supose to get 20-25 cm of snow from tonight until tomorrow..we shall see if that happens for realz hmmmm..


----------



## Twinkie210

K cups are the individual coffee cups for the keurig coffee maker

I am glad that Charlie took her shots like a champ! I dread taking little guy next month :( but he did well with his too so I am sure it won't be that bad.

We are having this whole big discussion about when we are going to my SILs this year since my MIL is in town. Usually we don't eat at my SIL's house we just stop by and let the kids open presents, then each of our family's do their own thing, BUT now the SIL thinks we should eat with her because MIL is in town. But we already have a tight schedule. I knew this would happen. I swear one year I am protesting and telling whoever wants to see my family can just come to my house!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Jess crazy right!!! on the bright side cute pics of our girls in the snow ;) Glad the shots went well!

Stace always crazy drama with ur in-laws hun girl? I think a new baby deserves peace & quiet this year so put ur foot down is my vote!

Emm how u doing sweetie?xxx

Crystal me too - nipples hurting for ya :hugs:

Rach if ur checking in sweetie I know its been a while but I finally got a giggling video up of Melina for u & anyone who'd like to check her new pics & videos out: https://picasaweb.google.com/103663...&authkey=Gv1sRgCKXlpryo9O2eMQ&feat=directlink

Last row is video's - first one in bright pink is giggling :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ugh you guys i don't know what to think - there was another empty sac measuring 5 and a half weeks, no yolk sac or anything. Gotta go back next friday for a re-scan - this is exactly the bullshit i didn't want over xmas again, i'm so pissed off.

The nurse said the chemical might have thrown my af off a bit so i might be just a few days earlier than i thought......but i can see this going to same way as the others :cry:

Also she gave me a copy of the report and it says i have ANOTHER sch!!!!! I have had one in every single pregnancy, even with my ds - surely this is not normal??


----------



## AmyB1978

:hugs: Emma.. keeping you in my thoughts and prayers... it is still really early... hopefully next scan will have better news for you. :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em i just saw your post..ughhh...maybe its too early hunni...i feel so bad your going thru this......im thinking if it is another chemical maybe look for another dr... He can run more tests or something.....:( keep us posted hunni <3


----------



## themarshas

Awww Emma! *Hugs* Hopefully next week will show better things! Try and enjoy Christmas and your little man.


----------



## jessy1101

Emma im just hoping it is too early like they said and that u will get ur xmas miracle baby. Plz keep us posted on how things go thinking of u lots.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww Emm hunni...was soo hoping u were far enough to see something reassuring today :( staying positive for u my friend :hugs:


----------



## lauren10

Emma no! :( what do you mean by another sch? I'm keeping positive thoughts for you, but I so understand your frustration!! So sorry honey. 

We're all kind of settled in the house. My parents and bro come tomorrow!

Mmm I love my kurig. I wake up in the am and get excited about my morning coffee. 

Crystal glad things are going well except for the sore nips! Ryan is still ebf- hates bottles. I gotta try to get her weaning, I only wanted to do 6 months. Growth spurts are killin me at night!

Hope you all have a wonderful and safe and happy joyful Christmas!!! Xooxoxoxo


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emma i just saw another sch... R u on baby asprin?? I wud check to see if u were tested for all clotting disorders... U may benefit taking bbay aspirin and metanx and extra folic acid.... Sum women even need injectible blood thinners .... Speak w ur dr about it girl

Howr u doing??? Xox hang in there em prayin for u


----------



## lauren10

Emma you ok? Thinking about you


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hope ur doin ok em xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im ok thanks guys. Just feeling so ill and I'm starting to think part of it is ms which totally sucks arse if it's for no good reason.....


----------



## keepthefaithx

:( i hope u feel better em.. Ur getting re-scanned friday??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Merry christmas everybody!!:xmas16:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Merry christmas all!!!

Hope u have a great day ladies

Post pics !! :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Merry Christmas all my lovely ladies :hugs:

Emm special love ur way sweetie - hang in there xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Merry Christmas to all of you

Love,
Amy & Emily
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0181 - Version 2.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0183.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## keepthefaithx

aww amy how cute!

how was everyones christmas??

i gotta post a pic later of what leo bought me.

ahhh so cute!


----------



## crystalclaro

Merry Christmas everyone <3


----------



## babydust818

I know it's a little late, but Merry Christmas girls!! I hope you all had a good Christmas and spent it with great people. I got a Kindle fire HD from Andrew!! I am one happy girl! :)


----------



## lauren10

Merry Christmas sweeties!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

last day of work today ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! so happy

em u getting scanned today???

hope ur feeling okay

hows everyone, any new years eve plans??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yep my scans in half an hour, I'll update after xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Good luck hunni xoxox thinking of you


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck Em, keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

OH MY ACTUAL FUCKING BEJESUS I HAVE A BABY WITH A HEARTBEAT ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!! I cannot believe it! Measuring 6w4d and little hb was flickering away! I don't know how to attach a pic from ipad arrrgghh!!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babydust818

EMMA!!!!!!!!!!! <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 I am SOOOOOOOOOO happy right now! You just made my day!!!! SO SO SO SO SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU! Congrats hunny.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG EMM :happydance::cloud9: I'm over the moon right now!!!! Soooo happy u got ur Christmas miracle! What's ur EDD? Grow strong lil beanny :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg em i prayed for u i am so happy omg!!! This is so great!!!!!!! :) !!!!!! Love ya girl!!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Emma!!!! :happydance: Soooooo happy for you!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Eeeeeeeeeee Emma congrats!! U never gave up and now ur gonna have ur miracle baby!!! Lotsa luv hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## lauren10

Emma!! Congrats sweetie!! Xxxxxx


----------



## crystalclaro

thats awesome news Emma!!!! so happy for you.

here is a recent picture of little Ethan
 



Attached Files:







ethan carseat.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg crystal he is soooo cute!!! Hope all is well sweeti!! Xo


----------



## themarshas

Crystal he's adorable

Emma! Yay!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I cant believe nicholas will be done baking in like 7 weeks... Crazyy ... Im starting to get nervous... Sumtimes i wish i didnt kno as much as i did :/


----------



## Twinkie210

Merry Christmas all (a little late) and congrats Emma!!!


----------



## lauren10

Crystal Ethan is so adorable!!! Happy New Year girls!!

Lisa everything will be 100% fine!! You're almost there!


----------



## NewbieLisette

I echo Lauren above :)

All the best to my lovely chicas :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Happy New Year's ladies!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Happy new year!!!! Xoxox


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy new year everyone!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hope everyone had a fab new year? Me & dh had a quiet one and actually really enjoyed it! 

I'm having some crazy ass dreams - in last night's I was dating Wil.I.Am and I said to him "you look like chocolate and I can't wait to taste you all over!!!!!!!!!" hahahahaa omfg!! Most of my dreams have been about food so prob explains it haha!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em!!! Glad to see ur doing well hunni! Wen u go bak to dr?! Wats ur edd?;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Speaking of dreams.. Megan fox was stalking me trying to hook up w me... Really? Lmao


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ive got another scan on 11th Jan then midwife on 18th Jan. Still super nervous!

How you feeling leese? Not long to go now.....eek!!


----------



## babydust818

JESSYYYY where have you been?!? You use to be on every day!!! I know it's tough having a newborn. Just come back and see us!!!

Emma your dream made me laugh. Sad thing is, i have crazy, weird dreams every single night. I tell people about them and they look at me like i'm completely f'd up. Can't wait for your appts!! 2013 is our year!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yea em i kno... Crazy .. Like 6 weeks left... I realy cant believe it!! Have an apt tmaro ! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the dream! I have super crazy dreams too!

Poor little guy has a cold again. He spends all day gagging and coughing and randomly screaming. Yesterday we couldn't get him to drink more than 4oz of milk at a time :( I wish there was something I could do for him.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Uhh stace hope little man feels better :(

Rach where r u at for this month?

Everyones telling me it looks like hea dropped... I wonder what dr will say today ... Im getting like shooting pain things up my vadge supposedly thats a sign... Well see ahhh!! 6 weeks left jeez


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawww Stace its the worst when they're sick :( Hope it passes quick!

Rach u definately win for craziest dreams girlie! Lol tons of positive vibes & dust ur way for 2013 lil beany for u :hugs:

Leese ssooo excited for u! Does it feel surreal still? YAY first lil PUPO baby of 2013 sssooooonnnn :happydance:

Emm darling how u feeling? Thinking of u lots xxx

Hope all u girls had a great start to the new year, may it be awesome for us all :)

AFM Melina is doing great & giggling lots these days :) After a long day of tummy pains yesterday she very kindly decided to sleep 8straight hours for momma :cloud9: oh sweet baby jesus let it be the start of nice long sleeps!


----------



## jessy1101

Happy late new year and very lateee xmas lolol seriously people the holidays have freakin killed me!! We ve been on the go so much since dec 22nd it s fucking sick. Poor lil Charlie has been having stomac pains/colic for 3 days. DH went and bought some miraculous drops at the pharmacy this morning and things have been fantastic thank god. I mean usualy she never cries and is always in the best pf chipper moods...obviously she gets that from me :)

How is everyone?? Did the holidays almost murderu guys like they did to me? Lolol it s that much worse when u have a baby everyone kept stealing her from me those *******s grrrrr :)

Emma super excited for ur scan? U ll b how many weeks by then 8 ish?

Rach where r U cycle wise? Game plan for the new year??? We ll b here to help u every step of the way hunny promiss!

Leese how did ur apt go?????

Lisette hOw did u know Melina had reflux?? Im wondering if maybe thats whats causing charlie s colic..she 10 weeks now and never had any of that crap before damnit so i cant figure out whats bringing it on now grrr i havent changed anything food wise for me except the holiday food like turkey and etc.

Stace ahhhh that sucks ur lil peanut is feeling icky r u using Hydrasense to clesn out his nasal passages? It makes the world of difference in getting rid of a cold i find!

Anything new and excitimg for everyone else???


----------



## Twinkie210

Non baby related news, there is a new job opening in DH's department that he is applying for. If he gets it it could mean a $15,000 - $30,000 raise!!!! Wooo Hooo


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls!

jess i hope charlie gets better :( that sucks so much.. 

stace-thats awsome fxd for you guys!!

so my dr apt went awsome!!! i am being induced the 9th of february. my dr is going away and wants me to have baby before he does, he said hes so healthy & were both doing great !!!!!!! i am so freakin excited, and i know at least i wont go passed the 9th if not before!!!!!!

i cant believe it. 5 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY for a countdown date Leese :happydance: sooo awesome sweetie!!!

Stace fingers crossed girl!

Jess what r these magic drops u got??? Melina is having some rough days again...I think she needs her zantac dose adjusted plus growth spurts,gas,teething! Ouf! Camilla really helps btw ladies! I was sure she had the reflux from very little cuz she'd scream the minute she was put flat down & is still hapiest when upright & we're standing...I stayed up a few night with her on my chest & would feel her heave then swallow & scream :( since had the worst dam hb & acid reflux while pg with her I knew what she must have been feeling & pushed hard for meds right away! Gripe water,kolnik & Cosental didn't work for us so zantac was really a lifesaver! What have u tried so far hun?


----------



## AmyB1978

Jess, I hope Charlie is feeling better soon! 

Stace, I have my fxd that DH gets the job... raises are always great, but especially when there is a new baby around!!!

Leese, so exciting! Glad you had a good appointment today! 5 weeks is no time at all!!!

AFM, baby Emily gave me quite the scare today. I have been off work for the weekend/holiday and then called off yesterday as I have been really sick (with a sinus infection/bronchitis.) I went back to work today and started having really painful/intense cramping off and on. I called my Dr and they wanted me to leave work and to come and be seen. They checked my cervix and said it was soft and maybe barely a fingertip open but didn't seem too concerned about that. They put baby and I on a monitor and baby is doing well and I showed no signs of contractions while we were there (of course I wasn't feeling anything while there either.) They seem to think that I was having contractions and told me to go home and rest and make sure to get plenty of fluids (she thinks maybe I have gotten a little dehydrated being sick and that is what was causing them.) I am allowed to go back to work tomorrow but they want me taking frequent breaks and resting as much as possible when not at work. I have an appointment already scheduled with my specialist on Monday for my 32 week ultrasound so they want me to keep that and have them check my cervix as well at that appointment (with ultrasound.) I am supposed to call them if it starts up again but otherwise am to take it easy as much as possible. I have a feeling at least one of the people I work with is really pissed off at me... but I am trying not to care... I needed to make sure baby Emily and I were okay. (Some of the people I work with are less than "kind" anyway and I am so ready to be done with it all!)


----------



## Twinkie210

Amy- I am sorry to hear Emily is giving you a scare :( Take it easy. I have been there and I no it is super hard to rest when you are getting ready to welcome a new baby, but we all want her to stay put awhile longer :) And I wouldn't care what people at work think.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hope ur doing okay amy!

How is everyone doin any fun plans this weekend?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Amy :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I can tell u from experience don't think twice about anyone who makes you feel bad esspecially at work!!!


----------



## babydust818

i can't believe Kim Kardashian is pregnant before me.


----------



## jessy1101

Stace more ching ching is always welcome huh lolol that would b grest for u guys if dh gets the raise!!

Lisette the pharmacist gave us Cocyntal and they r fantastic!! It s a homeopathic treatment that comes in individual drippers. It s 1ml in each and u just crack it open and give as soon as u can see that r in pain. So far we ve used it about 4 times and seriously wow within 10 mins she farts like crazy and then no more gas i definetly recommend :)

Amy holy hell sweety that is scary!! Glad everything is ok tho and as for bitchy coworkers fuck em there r always badly fUcked people that r miserable and live to make others feel tye same.

Rach u cant give up hope sweety i believe 2013 will b ur year!! Something that is interestimg have u been takin baby aspirin? I hear that helps if u have any kind of blood probs or just basicly any difficulty conceiving :)

Crappp we went tO Mont Tremblant today which is a 96 trail giganric ski resort and im just dead lolol plus we had dinner at friends tonight and just got home oufff thank god im an energetic lil pitooty since i m also on mommy mode too :) :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls what ya doing tonight anything??

jess hows charlie doing??

i engagement party tonight, fun finding an outfit lol ahhh!

<3


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Super quiet lately we need some updates from everyone!

Leese I bet u looked like a hot preggo momma :)

Just trying to get miss Melina on a bit of a schedule with naps & stuff...4month check up & vaccines this Friday! Eeekkkk hope its no biggie pain wise for her!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girlsssss:)
Lisette lol i feel like a house haha
Hows melina???:)
Whats goin on w everyone???

Afm i am soooo tired i feel like im 10 weeks.. Getting af type cramping also ... I am so ready to meet him!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I don't have much going on... just trying to get little guy over his cold :( 

Not much longer until we meet little Nicholas!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know, where's everyone been?!

Not much going on here, just trying to get thru the 24/7 nausea & counting the hours till my scan on Friday....


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow almost 9 weeks already! Soon the nausea will be a thing of the past and you will be relishing in the pregnancy glow of 2nd tri!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know, it's gone so quick but I'm super nervous bout Friday... My first mc was an mmc so I guess that's on my mind but physically everything's the same - no pain/spotting etc so we'll see what happens. And I never glowed with ds haha! 

Well Lisa it could pretty much happen any time now??! My SIL is due on 4th Feb but with her other 2 she had to be induced after going over by 10 days so your lo's could be birthday twins!!!


----------



## themarshas

Hi all! Sorry, I've been in a blah phase. Wish I could be at home with little man instead of bored at work. Took the plunge and applied to a few new jobs today. I like what I do but dont feel like Its possible to advance here. 
Cam is doing well. added a lunch of solid food into his routine tgis week and he seems to be doing well with it. Hes a bit off tho this week. Back to not sleeping more then 5 hours at a time... Hmm... Who knows why? 
Emma- cant wait until your scan!
Soooo soon to Nicholas!


----------



## AmyB1978

Emma, good luck with your scan. It is perfectly normal to be nervous.. I STILL get nervous before my scans (though it has gotten better) and I can feel her moving now!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Amy, think I might buy a Doppler if this scan goes well then I can have a bit of reassurance in between scans xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys!! :)

Em goodluck hunni! I have a feeeling all will b great let us know!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Cute pic to get the ball rolling! We need some smiley little faces around here and bump pics! Cough em up girls!!! xxx


----------



## babydust818

hey girls! hope all is well. had a question.... have any of you heard of developing a new allergy while pregnant? I've been at my job for 4 months and everyday i wear vinyl gloves. Well the last week i've had itchy hands. Today my hands are swollen and very red... they look sunburnt. I didn't wear gloves today just incase that is my problem. So weird that the day i don't wear them it's the worst. Any suggestions? Only CD29... It's not the inside of my hands but the outside.


----------



## Twinkie210

Rach- I have never heard of this happening because of pregnancy (although I guess it is possible) but you can develop allergies as an adult. I know a couple people who have developed allergies to shellfish as an adult. Are they latex gloves? or just rubber gloves like you would use doing dishes? You can be allergic to latex (I have a cousin who is and she works for a dentist and has to have special gloves). It also might not be an allergy, but your hands could just be really chapped and irritated. DS had this happen one winter and it was made worse by constant hand washing and using hand sanitizer at school (the alcohol in it is really drying). His poor hands were so read and sore (just the backs of them). I bought some really good hand cream/lotion and it eventually cleared it up, but took awhile.


----------



## AmyB1978

Melina is so stinking cute, smiley happy baby!!!

Here is my most recent, 32 week, bump picture.


Rachel, I am also wondering if your hands are chapped from washing more? Mine used to get so bad they would crack and bleed. Maybe try using different gloves and/or some really moisturizing lotion to help?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0222.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## babydust818

thanks girls! I been using olay deep moisturizing hand cream. I think its helping. oddly enough the gloves aren't latex but they're vinyl. this morning when I woke up they feel so swollen bcz when I make a fist my hand wont tighten much. I guess I was just wishfully hoping I was PG! LOL


----------



## Twinkie210

You could still be pregnant! :)

Are your hands cold or wet when you are using the gloves? I bet the vinyl is just irritating them a bit :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

When I first started my job in healthcare I got really sore hands from washing them all the time - just have to make sure I dry them properly & moisture. Any other pg symptoms Rach? Xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hope its a sign rach fxd for u!!!

Melina so cute awwww!

Amy cute belly pic u make me feel huge mines gigantic lol


----------



## jessy1101

Rach it could definetly b a sign!!

Amy love ur bumpalicious pic :)

Emma what time is ur scan at chica?

Leese eeee not long to go now

Lisette luv the pic! I got professionnel photos done of charlie today and we ll have them next week cant freakin wait!!

Stace is Liam feelin better?

How is everyone else doin???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sooooo here is my baby eeek!!! Measuring a perfect 9 weeks today :cloud9:
First pic is 6 weeks 4 days and second is 9 weeks
 



Attached Files:







6w4d.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 6









9weeks.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Emma so happy for u!! Betcha ur over moon the <3 <3


----------



## themarshas

YAY! Emma! So exciting! He or She looks perfect


----------



## AmyB1978

YAY Emma and baby!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Emma!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Emm tears of joy here girlie :cloud9: I actually wanted to write at 3am our time since I was awake ofcourse cuz I had a dream u wrote in super early & is was good news :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Rach & Kim if ur checking in this is the start of wonderful BFP's to come for u guys xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg emma!!!! I am so freaking happy for u!!!!!! Ur little bean i so cute already! Xoxoxoxoozx


----------



## babydust818

CONGRATS EMMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Little moo moo is here to stay!!


----------



## Twinkie210

We went to order Liam's 3 month pictures and they were SO good! We ended up getting the whole CD and paid out the ass for it :) I am going to end up spending more on his first year pictures than I did for my wedding pictures!

Sewing a blanket today, but since I can't sew a straight line it should be interesting. I hope everyone else is doing something fun this weekend!


----------



## Twinkie210

Here are a few of my favs!


----------



## babydust818

Stacie omg!!!!!!!!!! sooooooooooo adorable!!! I love the last one of him smiling. He is SOOO dang cute!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Stace he is sooooo freaking cute omg!!!! Love the pics :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach hows it going!??


----------



## jessy1101

Stace i love them they turned out amazing!! What di u consider as paying out of the ass? Lolol cuz we just had prof ones done of Charlie this week and were going to choose them wednesday. And so far just the consultation..no photos or anything..was 175$ goddamnit..and it s so much per photo fuckkkk..


----------



## AmyB1978

Stace, no wonder you wanted all of them, they are amazing photos! He sure is a cutie!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Stacie I saw your pics on fb and I agree they are all gorgeous - you just had to but them all!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

At ds's 6 week shoot I think we spent £250 Jessy....and that was 4 years ago!! I just know we will bankrupt ourselves with this lo haha!
Oh and is vd back this week?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey everyone..

So i have a question for i guys! I am at my parents right now living down stairs while condo is being worked on... Probably will b here til early march. All my baby stuff is in storage and i am going today with my mom. Do u guys have any sugestions of things i may not think i would need but should take out of storage? I just dont wanna b like o crap wish i took that.... I pretty much got it all from my registry watever people ddnt buy for us i bought.. So if u can let me kno wat u think :) thank u!!!! Xoxox


----------



## Twinkie210

I spent $350 just on the CD of the photos, so I still have to pay to print them :(. It was actually a good deal becase he was in such a good mood that the photographer took 77 photos! But the owner made a DVD slide show and we got that too (for some reason he set the show to "Isn't she lovely" which is a little odd since I have a BOY, LOL). We got the sessions for free since we bought his newborn pics. We get a shoot at 3 months, 6 months, 9 months, and 12 months. Then we also get a large print that has photos from each shoot one it.

The only thing your really need are carseat, crib/and or bassinet, clothes, sheets, blankets, burp rags, towel/wash rags, bathtub, stroller (If you plan on going anywhere, but you may not need this), swing/bouncer, bottles/bottle brush (unless you are definately EBF), diaperbag. I would leave high chair, if you have a bassinet you may want to leave the crib, changing table (you don't need this, you could change him on the bed or couch, I would also leave any toys except maybe a few rattles.


----------



## jessy1101

Ok people i'm on a computer so how bout a few Charlie-bean pics for your enjoyement??











:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

jessy she is sooooooooooooo stinkin cute!!!! I love them cheeks


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks stace!!!

Jess charlie looks soooo cute love the pics!!


----------



## Twinkie210

To my BFing girlies... How much BM does your babies take at a time. I am pumping for little guy (we never got the hang of BFing) and a couple people in the Breastfeeding section have said that I am giving him too much EBM. But I only feed him when he is hungry and he is not overweight. I just wanted to know your thoughts. He will eat anywhere from 6 to 8oz of BM at a time and he eats about every 4 hrs during the day and goes longer at night. He eats between 30-36oz a day most days. What do you guys think? I mean if he is not hungry he won't eat right?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Adorable pics ladies :cloud9: Jess my photographer is amazing & does outfoor shots as well so if u ever want & planning coming my way let me know! She does my session + 20pics I choose for 150 or 30pics for 200 or all 40+ she takes for a max $250 :)

Leese I can't believe ur sooooo close girlie! Eeeeekkkk! I agree with Stacie's list! Definately a bouncy chair & little head hugger thingy so he can get used to being out of ur arms a bit even though u will totally wanna just cuddle him all day ;)

Emm how u feeling hun?

Stace sorry I don't know by ounces but I say yes feed when he's hungry & don't worry about it :)

AFM we had Melina's 4month check & vaccines Friday & she did great the little superstar didn't even cry to much :) Weight is only at 14.6lbs though which is still within average but a little lower than the Dr would have guessed...when did u all start with cereals ladies?


----------



## Twinkie210

NewbieLisette said:


> Adorable pics ladies :cloud9: Jess my photographer is amazing & does outfoor shots as well so if u ever want & planning coming my way let me know! She does my session + 20pics I choose for 150 or 30pics for 200 or all 40+ she takes for a max $250 :)
> 
> Leese I can't believe ur sooooo close girlie! Eeeeekkkk! I agree with Stacie's list! Definately a bouncy chair & little head hugger thingy so he can get used to being out of ur arms a bit even though u will totally wanna just cuddle him all day ;)
> 
> Emm how u feeling hun?
> 
> Stace sorry I don't know by ounces but I say yes feed when he's hungry & don't worry about it :)
> 
> AFM we had Melina's 4month check & vaccines Friday & she did great the little superstar didn't even cry to much :) Weight is only at 14.6lbs though which is still within average but a little lower than the Dr would have guessed...when did u all start with cereals ladies?

Thanks Lisette!

Wow 14.6lbs? Liam was at 15lbs in mid Dec (a little shy of 3 months) and I think he is still big for his age, so I think 14.6lbs sounds just fine :)

I have given Liam a couple spoonfuls of cereal a few times, but he doesn't like it much. Most Dr.s here say 4 months you can start cereal and baby food, although I asked mine and he said if I wanted to I could start him a little earlier, but it wasn't necessary.


----------



## themarshas

Our little people are so cute!! Love all the pics! I fortunately have a few friends who take photos so they charge us super cheap and give us the rights so I can't print them much cheaper on my own then having them do it. Our family session at 3 months was $150 and included the extended family (3 sets of grandparents and their spouses, plus my sisters little family, our little family, and the 2 boys alone). It was an amazing deal. I need to set up our 6 month photos too! I want them outside so I'm waiting for the snow to come back! 

Taking Cam to the pediatrician tonight for eczema, a cold/cough with fever, and not pooping for 7 days... poor little man is falling apart! Hopefully we get it all figured out!

I'm trying to think what Cam weighed at 4 months... he was exactly 50% all around. I think it was like 15.5 lbs and 25" long... He goes next Monday for his 6 month checkup but I think he's about 17.5 lbs and 26" long now but we will find out tonight. We skipped cereal and went to homeade purees on the advice of our pedi. Rice cereal has all the arsenic alerts right now and there's no nutritional value really too it... We started with Avocado at 4.5 months and now he eats everything! Such a little chub-chub  Last week we started with puree/solids at lunch with about 15 ounces of breastmilk divided over 3 bottles while at daycare and then nurses, eats a puree dinner, then nurses to sleep. He probably is at about 30 ounces a day of breastmilk plus 6 ounces of puree.... They say that double their body weight is about normal for ounces of milk per day...? 

Leese- Stacie's list is pretty accurate- I also loved our bouncy seat and boppy. No changing table necessary yet.


----------



## AmyB1978

Wanted to give you all an update on Emily and I:

I have been officially signed off of work. DH and I had talked about it over the weekend and we were feeling it was what I needed to do and both my doctors were VERY supportive of me being done early.

I saw both my specialist, for an ultrasound, and my regular OB today. Baby looks great. I have been continuing to have contractions/bad cramping/etc and so they checked my cervix and it has shortened more in the last week... is slightly shorter then they like at this point but is not anywhere near a "dangerous" length. My OB is running a fetal fibronectin test (sp?) to check how likely I am to deliver in the next two weeks. If it is negative there is still a chance but not nearly as likely. If it is positive they will be putting me on even more restrictions. As of right now I am just supposed to be taking it easy and laying down when I feel contractions. My OB said she thinks just the lack of stress/being off my feet from not working is going to help things to not progress too quickly.

I also found out today that they want to induce me at 38 weeks... so I am going to get to meet my little girl in about 4 weeks or less!!! 38 weeks is Feb 20th but we aren't officially scheduling the induction until a later date. 

Overall baby is doing great and Mama is doing mostly okay. I am so relieved to be signed off of work as my instincts were screaming that I needed to stop.


----------



## themarshas

Glad to hear that Amy! Soooooo soon! Enjoy your time off and rest!


----------



## Twinkie210

Liz- thanks for the info! That makes me feel better about how much Liam eats. He was 15lbs about a month ago, 30-36oz of milk a day sounds about right! 

Amy- I am glad you were able to quit work early :) We all want Emily to stay put awhile longer!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Liz OMG 7days no poop?!? I wanna cry for him! Poor baby!!! Hope the Dr can give u a quick fix for the lil cutie :hugs:

Amy good girl! I know its not easy but ur being the best momma u can be already ;) Rest up girlfriend!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls hows everyone :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Chilling at work ;)

How are Nicholas and Mama today?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Were good!! :) 3 more weeks from today til induction date!!! Crazy... Cant believe it!!


----------



## AmyB1978

3 more weeks! Can't wait to see him! Have they given you an estimate of how big they think he is going to be? How are you feeling??


----------



## themarshas

Hi girls! Jessy your little family is beautiful! Afm I felt weird running errands on a Thursday. I am so jealous of you ladies that get to stay home! Cams been sick but doing better today. We kept him home from the daycare germs yesterday! I was offered the opportunity to stay home with cam and watch a friends little one starting in June. I'm actually considering it even though I'd make a third of the money, not use my education, and be putting my career onhold... Oh the things that change when kids enter the picture...


----------



## keepthefaithx

AmyB1978 said:


> 3 more weeks! Can't wait to see him! Have they given you an estimate of how big they think he is going to be? How are you feeling??

hey amy! :) 7.5-8lbs :)

did you get an estimate??


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girlies

lastnight i woke up to pee at like 4 and i had those period cramps and back ache. i was like o crap, whats goin on..lol

it ended but i def keeping an eye on it..

kim are you out there? hope ur doing okay hunni


----------



## keepthefaithx

36 week belly :)
 



Attached Files:







36 weeks.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## AmyB1978

Cute belly! Period type cramps and back ache might be the very start of things, huh? Keep us posted!!

They haven't given me an estimate of her size at birth and I haven't thought to ask. I have been having monthly, and now weekly, ultrasounds to monitor her/my placenta/cervix/etc because I am high risk... they typically tell me her size and she has always ranged from about the 30-50% (50 being once and the highest) so unless she has a huge growth spurt and that changes I am not expecting her to be huge (Especially if they induce at 38 weeks!)


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooo Leese lovin that belly!! Jesus it s almost time huh?!? Crazyyyy

How is everyone doing? Here things have been fantastic lil charlie-bean is up to 6 and half hours of nighlty sleeping in a row eeeeee ot s been so good!

Emma cant wait for ur scan on friday! Super excited for u to see ur beany :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow Lisa, what a cute belly :) I never had a cute preggo belly, LOL, mine was always huge and stretchmarked! Sounds like some false labor for sure, very promising!


----------



## Twinkie210

For those not friends with me on FB, Liam rolled over for the first time this weekend! I missed it the first time (DH started yelling at me to come in the room and he was already over :() But I flipped him back over and he did it again, LOL. His brother was 5 months old before he rolled over and Liam was 3.5 months!


----------



## lauren10

Hi girlzzzzz!!!
Work
Is so busy. I used to sit at the computer all day and chat with you, and now I have to actually work- boo!!
Stacie no way are you feeding him too much. What are you supposed to do, let him be hungry?! Bah! And if you were bf'ing you wouldn't know how much he was getting. 
We started solids at 4 months for both girls, really slow introduction. 

Amy and Lisa sounds like your doing great! Yay almost there!

Love pics and FB pics :)

Ryan is doing awesome. Still ebf'in because she hates the bottle. And she slept through the night once or twice! Six months already!!

Miss you all!


----------



## AmyB1978

I am in the hospital right now. I went to my weekly appointment/ultrasound this morning and my blood pressure had shot up and baby wouldn't move or practice breathe on the ultrasound so they've admitted me for monitoring. I am going to be here until at least tomorrow evening, maybe longer. They are monitoring baby off and on (and she is looking okay, think she was just sleeping and refusing to wake up during the ultrasound.) They've done blood work, are doing a 24 hour urine collection, and monitoring my blood pressure. They also gave me a steroid shot this afternoon and are giving me another one incase they have to deliver her early. (we are 34 weeks and they have tried to reassure a very scared Mama that she will be okay.) There is a chance they will have to deliver her early as they are concerned that I might be developing preclampsia but we will know more after they get my labs and monitor BP for awhile. It is lower than it was at the Dr today but it it still averaging higher than it was when I was taking it at work and I've been mainly lying on my left side all day. I also have a horrible headache and generally feel unwell. The baby also flipped and is now breech. DH left work and has been here with me all day/night but I sent him home hoping he could get some sleep. I know I am in good hands but I am still scared... scared for Emily, scared for me. I will keep you posted as best as I can.


----------



## Twinkie210

I hope your labs come back good and you get to keep that little lady in a few more weeks. I know it is scary, but 34 weeks is early but not really early.


----------



## jessy1101

Amy wow thats crazy!! But ur in good hands and if ever they have to deliver early then it s better for sure :) Thoughts and prayers for u chica all will b fine!


----------



## themarshas

Oh Amy! Hope everything settles down and little Emily is all well and so are you! I'm sure everything will be fine and try to remember that you are in the best hands possible. 
Afm- cam lost almost a lb while he was sick last week. He's about 50% on height & weight and 75% for head size. Did great with all his shots yest. Is sitting up completely unsupported now but refuses to roll even though he can do it. Little hard head! Moved him up to a regular rearfacing carseat yest as well. Do you think 6 months is too soon? He's just so hard to carry in the infant seat!


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> Oh Amy! Hope everything settles down and little Emily is all well and so are you! I'm sure everything will be fine and try to remember that you are in the best hands possible.
> Afm- cam lost almost a lb while he was sick last week. He's about 50% on height & weight and 75% for head size. Did great with all his shots yest. Is sitting up completely unsupported now but refuses to roll even though he can do it. Little hard head! Moved him up to a regular rearfacing carseat yest as well. Do you think 6 months is too soon? He's just so hard to carry in the infant seat!

Heck no 6 months isn't too soon! I am thinking about buying a regular rearfacing carseat for Liam- I can barely carry him in our infant seat now! :dohh:And my Mom already uses a regular rearfacing carseat for him because she can't lift him in the infant seat any more.


----------



## AmyB1978

Just a quick update... Talked to my OB again this afternoon.... my BP has been higher than my baselines, by quite a bit, even with me being on bed rest and laying on my left side but not anywhere near an urgent level. (I am allowed to get up to pee and shower once a day.) My bloodwork came back okay and they are still waiting on the results of the 24 hour urine collection (which is just about to be done being collected.) They want to keep me until tomorrow regardless if that comes back okay as I have a headache that won't go away and have been seeing some spots in my vision. It sounds like I am not going home until I either feel better or baby is delivered. I get the 2nd steroid shot in about an hour and they definitely don't want to deliver her until I have had that.

It's hard because I am feeling really unwell, especially when I am NOT laying on my side and I want to feel better but I also want baby in there as long as she safely can be. Luckily I have total faith in my doctors and trust whatever they decide. I think my husband keeps thinking I can go home and rest there (not that he doesn't realize the seriousness of this, he is worried about us both and refuses to go to work, he wants to be there for us) but I am, quite frankly, glad I am here right now... I feel so crappy when I get up even just to go to the bathroom that it is kind of scary.

Will keep you all updated as there are updates.

Thanks so much for your support.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awww amy im sorry u have to go thru this hunni :( hopefully u can keep her in for a couple more weeks but if not im sure shell be just fine!! Keep us posted girl xox


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Amy babe, I'm sorry you're going thru this. Sounds like you're being taken good care of and Emily will be fine even if she comes a little early, big hugs xx

Afm I JUST FOUND MY BABY'S HB ON THE DOPPLER!!!! Sounds like a train right? Put my mind at ease a bit for my scan on Fri xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Em!! Yay :) i cant believe ur almost out of first tri! So awsum so happy for u girl!!

Hope ur doing okay amy!!! Let us kno if u get a chance to come on here :( xo


----------



## MrsMoo72

How u feeling leese? Any sign of Nicholas?


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay Emma!

Amy- It sounds like you have preeclampsia and the best place for you is in the hospital.  So try to relax and let the Dr.'s and nurses take good care of you! I know it is scary (my SIL had this and had HELLP syndrome, I was also induced due to PIH that they were worried about turning into preeclampsia with DS#1) but you are doing great getting the best care possible for Emily, who sounds like she will be making her appearance soon!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK have any of the post partum ladies had this? It has been almost 4 months since I had the little guy and I am still having mood swings and hot flashes! Seriously last night I had to strip down to my tank top and DH keeps complaining that all I do is yell at him and DS. I am still pumping, so I am thinking it is hormone related but seriously wtf! I thought I would feel normal by now!


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Emma!!! Most definetly reassuring! 

Amy r u feeling any better hunny? Thoughts for u :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Amy hunni T&P ur way :hugs:

Emma that's sooo wonderful girl - best sound EVER :cloud9:

Miss all u ladies lots - just stalking lately cuz we're sleep training miss Melina...yawn! Lol


----------



## MrsMoo72

Any update Amy? Hope you're both doing ok?

What's everyone's weekend plans? It's dhs bday on Monday so we're having a family party on sat so I'm pretty much cleaning and getting ready for that. Then we're going to the lake district for 4 nights so I'm trying to keep up with laundry and packing too! Busy busy!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls!

Em how r u feeling?

I go to dr today.. Yesterday i had some back pain and more period cramps...i hope when i go things r progressing if he came next week thatd be great... If not my date is set for 16 days away. I really cant believe it.... I still cant imagine actually having him ... Doesnt seem real...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Leese i'm so excited for you! It's just like a whole new world having a little guy in charge of you :winkwink:


----------



## keepthefaithx

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aw Leese i'm so excited for you! It's just like a whole new world having a little guy in charge of you :winkwink:

thanks em. i am so happy for you too!!! :)

i just cant wait to hold him in my arms <3:hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> OK have any of the post partum ladies had this? It has been almost 4 months since I had the little guy and I am still having mood swings and hot flashes! Seriously last night I had to strip down to my tank top and DH keeps complaining that all I do is yell at him and DS. I am still pumping, so I am thinking it is hormone related but seriously wtf! I thought I would feel normal by now!

hey stace, obviously you know im not pp lol but i can so see that happening. im sure hormones are all wacky still even after plus you have the 2 boys its alot- would it be possible maybe one night to plan a night w ur hubby and have a family member or friend watch the boys one night to get out?? maybe that would help a little?idk lol <333


----------



## Twinkie210

Excited to see Nicholas!

Thanks Lisa! Well I doubt a night out will happen anytime soon. My Mom watches them during the day so I HATE asking her other times and my sister would watch them, but she is crazy busy with work right now :( Eh, I am too tired to have a date night anyway, LOL. I would probably fall asleep at the restraunt or movie! Our idea of date night is me and hubby folding laundry after the two munchkins are in bed!


----------



## Twinkie210

Lisette- good luck with the sleep training! What exactly are you doing? I have never "trained" either of mine, LOL. Is it like letting her cry it out?


----------



## themarshas

Congrats to Amy on beautiful Emily!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww congrats Amy!! She's gorgeous! Birth story please!

My scan was perfect girls! Even measuring a day ahead! EPAU have discharged me so just got my nt scan on 6th Feb then that's it till 20 weeks! Felt really emotional - maybe mix of hormones, relief, worry that we're on our own now.....I dont know?! Starting to believe we might actually get to keep this baby!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Amy! She is beautiful!

Emma- I am so glad you scan went well, and glad to hear you were discharged from EPU. I hope everything is easy sailing from here :)


----------



## jkb11

hi girls, wow I had tons of catching up. Where to begin... Amy-congrats!!! Can't wait to see pics! 

Emma!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you!! I know you must be over the moon with excitement!!! 

Lisa- sooo close! I can't believe it. Your time has flown by. Sorry I have Mia we moved and then I have been trying to wait patiently for the end of February b/c that marks the 1 year anniversary at my job so I can finally recieve fertility treatments. 

Jess- Charlie is beautiful!!! 

Rach - how are you girlie? 

We're suppose to get snow and ice today.... Can't wait for the spring!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay Kim! That is so close :) We were supposed to get som freezing rain today too, but so far nothing- I am NOT complaining though!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay Kim's back! How ya been hunny? What's the plan with the treatment then?

We have snow here too, was just starting to disappear but we're supposed to get another huge dump tonight...


----------



## AmyB1978

Sorry for copying this.. but here is the story of what happened and pictures of my beautiful little fighter...
I had to deliver the baby on Wednesday by c-section. I definitely had Pre-eclampsia and got critically ill (including a drop in my oxygen level that they couldn't get to come up, it was so bad that they were concerned at one point that it may have been a blood clot, they did a CT scan and it was not.) 

Emily had turned breech (little stinker) so between that and my critical health they opted to deliver her by c-section. She arrived at 12:40pm on Wednesday 1/23/13 and was 5 lb 13oz and 19 inches long at birth. She was born at exactly 34 weeks. She is in the NICU but, so far, is doing really well. My health has improved drastically since she was delivered but I am an emotional wreck. My husband asked my nurse last night to put in a consult with a social worker for me to talk to, which I am hoping helps. I am also considering seeing a therapist when I go home to help me cope with all the guilt/fear/emotions of Emily being a preemie and, still, the miscarriage. 

I didn't even get to see Emily (other than for a split second after she was delivered) for over 24 hours, which was so hard but my husband spent time with her and brought me lots of pictures and videos. I've now been to see her twice and even got to attempt to breast feed her last night. I am still in the hospital and will be here through tomorrow night or Sunday. I am weak and in a lot of pain but otherwise doing well. My sister is flying in from across the country to be with me tomorrow- Thursday which is going to be good as this has been really hard (for both DH and I... at least I only had to worry about losing her, at a few points along the way he was terrified of losing us both.)

Here she is, my beautiful prize fighter (that is what I am calling my strong preemie.)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0352.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 8









IMG_0361.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0396.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MrsMoo72

How scary Amy! She is a good weight though and i'm glad she's doing well. I'm sure things will seem much brighter in a few days when you're not in as much pain and when you can spend more time with Emily in your arms, big hugs xxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Amy, I am so sorry that your birth was so traumatic, but she looks like she is doing wonderfully! And you look awesome btw :) (I am assuming that is you in the picture). I hope talking to someone helps, I know all the emotions from having a "normal" birth experience, I can't imagine what it is like for you. Just know we are all here for support. Have they said how long Emily will be in the NICU?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aw Amy she's precious, congrats momma & definately talk out your feelings & ask for help xxx

Kim its great to see ya girl :hugs:

Stacie ur not alone - think we all have our extra hormonal days ;) Sleep training is to get miss melina used to naps & nights in her crib which we've now done, working on a better schedule where she's not up fighting sleep all day cuz she wants to play & be curious :) and the last step we start next weekend when H has some time off & its to teach her how to self soothe so yes basically not go in & pick her up everytime she cries...dreading it but 2nights of almost on the hour or two is great motivation! Lol


----------



## babydust818

Amy Congrats!!!!! I am so happy Emily is doing good. I'm sorry about all the scares you had but i am so happy to see she's here and doing awesome. I love the picture of her on her belly. She looks like me sleeping! LOL.

Kim i'm glad you're back. How have you been doing? We're suppose to get snow and ice too. I think it's done snowing for now.. we didn't get much.

Emma i am SOOOO happy your appt went well!! You deserve it so much. how many weeks are you now? 

AFM going on cycle 17 TTCAL. I hope 2013 is a better year for me.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well Rach month 18 ttc turned out lucky for me so I have everything crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## babydust818

Thanks Emma!!! Funny thing is, 18 is my favorite number! I met Andrew on the 18th of August! :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Holy crap amy just saw this! Congrats hunni she is gorgeous!!! Totally Sucks what u want thru but glad your okay now! very happy for you girl!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey kim! Glad to see your doin okay.. Thats awsum about fertitlity treatments! This will def be your year... U too rach!!

Afm 13 days til imduction.. Really cant believe it!! Omggggggggg i am so ready the past 2 weeks or so majorrrrrrr morning sickness return like im talking all day nausea throwinf up 4-5 times a day again ..cant wait to breathe and not be nauseous!!!

Jess how ya been long time no talk girl !

How i everyone doing. Its soo cold in new york i hate it uhh


----------



## babydust818

Lisa i think we should see one more bump pic before induction! I'm so excited for you. Do you have your bags all packed and ready to go?! How is cookie? haven't heard you talk about her in awhile.


----------



## crystalclaro

AmyB1978 said:


> Sorry for copying this.. but here is the story of what happened and pictures of my beautiful little fighter...
> I had to deliver the baby on Wednesday by c-section. I definitely had Pre-eclampsia and got critically ill (including a drop in my oxygen level that they couldn't get to come up, it was so bad that they were concerned at one point that it may have been a blood clot, they did a CT scan and it was not.)
> 
> Emily had turned breech (little stinker) so between that and my critical health they opted to deliver her by c-section. She arrived at 12:40pm on Wednesday 1/23/13 and was 5 lb 13oz and 19 inches long at birth. She was born at exactly 34 weeks. She is in the NICU but, so far, is doing really well. My health has improved drastically since she was delivered but I am an emotional wreck. My husband asked my nurse last night to put in a consult with a social worker for me to talk to, which I am hoping helps. I am also considering seeing a therapist when I go home to help me cope with all the guilt/fear/emotions of Emily being a preemie and, still, the miscarriage.
> 
> I didn't even get to see Emily (other than for a split second after she was delivered) for over 24 hours, which was so hard but my husband spent time with her and brought me lots of pictures and videos. I've now been to see her twice and even got to attempt to breast feed her last night. I am still in the hospital and will be here through tomorrow night or Sunday. I am weak and in a lot of pain but otherwise doing well. My sister is flying in from across the country to be with me tomorrow- Thursday which is going to be good as this has been really hard (for both DH and I... at least I only had to worry about losing her, at a few points along the way he was terrified of losing us both.)
> 
> Here she is, my beautiful prize fighter (that is what I am calling my strong preemie.)

awwww congrats Amy she is beautiful!!!! she was born at the same gestation as Ethan and the same weight!!! The NICU can be a bit scary but you get use to it . She should do well for her size. Ethan had a gavage (feeding tube) for a bit and some apnea and brads but grew out of it already. Some things he is doing at his corrected age and others at his real age. The thing Im trying to get use to is how much smaller he is compared to other babies. lol
The guilt emotions are normal, once your hormones settle down you will feel much better !!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw glad Ethan's doing well Crystal xx

I'm feeling brave so just did my fb announcement....eek!!


----------



## lauren10

Cute announcement Emma!


----------



## lauren10

Congrats Amy!!! Shes beautiful!! Emotions run high after birth as it is- let alone a birth that traumatic! My first daughter was in the nicu for most of her first week - they took her by plane her first day of life - without me and it sucked, but soon she'll be all yours and it will be wonderful! Hang in there! Xxx


----------



## babydust818

Emma your announcement is adorable!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I love the announcement! Soo cute!


----------



## jessy1101

Congrats Amy!! Wow thats actualy pretty good size wise! How long till u get to keep her and no more nicu? 

Emma loved ur announcement!! How many people knew before u told fb??

Kim omg we missed u hunny!! Ur all moved in mow right? How does it feel? Fertility treatments thats awsome! I betcha u llb knocker up after 1 shot :)

Rach i saw ur fb status u now have full time insurance eeeeee!!! What r u thinking of doing first? Dr app? Ijust know that 2013 is ur year and especialy since ur kickin it off with that good news.

Leese i miss u so much hunny! Shit it went by fast didnt it?? How do u feel? Im guessing getting induced makes u more stressfull right? Cuz u get time to stress lolol ;)

Does anyone have plans for valentines day????? We ve already booked grandma and grandpa to babysitt mouhaahaaa and we reserved a super sexy pricey restaurant!! Ahhh to b able to get all dressed up and drink martinis DROOL...


Big hugs and kisses to u all xxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys, the dog was supposed to be in the pic but ds pushed him out of the way to take all the glory haha!! Our clse friends and most of family knew and all my colleagues knew so wasn't such a huge announcement, was a bit scary tho! And awww my friend from uni who had a stillbirth last yr has just told me she's 13 weeks pg 
Jessy I can't catch up on vd coz our laptop has a virus so my superdad is fixing it for me! No plans yet for v day.....

Yay Rach you have insurance! What's the plan?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay em!! So cool :)


----------



## Twinkie210

I am heading to a baby shower today! This is the first since having little guy. I had a hard time going to them since my MC, but the Mommy to be is one of my friends from high school and she has struggled with infertility and a miscarriage herself, so I think it makes it easier. Plus an excuse to show off my little cutie patootie (stole that one from Jess :))


----------



## babydust818

Yessssss i finally will be getting insurance!! :haha: My fulltime position doesn't kick in until a week from tmrw. Sooo i won't be eligible until then to even sign up for insurance. I think it may take a bit to register, but idk. I'm going to talk to someone from work about it because i want that ASAP! I don't have a gyno... i need to look around for one i'd like that will accept my insurance. I have no idea what to do first! I guess once i tell the gyno my story they'll know what to do next. I'm excited but nervous at the same time.


I don't have anything planned for Vday. I can't believe on Feb 13 i've lived in my house a year! Time has flown.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Damn i cant believe out thread went to 2nd page jeez lolo

How is everyone??

;)


----------



## Twinkie210

So tired today! I am ready for the weekend!


----------



## keepthefaithx

How are the boys stace??

I go to dr today at 11:30 hope theres some progresss from lastweek me and dh had sex a couple times maybe that soften my cervix a little... Heres to hoping! If not before a week from saturday is the day!!!! If he came on my birthdy tuesday that would be so awsum!!


----------



## Twinkie210

The boys are good :) Liam got to eat baby food for the first time on Tuesday. Logan is getting to the age where he talks back all the time, grrrr. And he lost his 3DS somewhere (I am hoping it is in our house somewhere and we find it, that thing was expensive!)

Good luck at the Docs! When I was pregnant with Logan, I would make DH wear a condom the night before our Dr. appt, I was always afraid he would see his junk still in there, LOL. Like the Dr. had never seen that before! Walk as much as you can! Everyone always says this starts labor (I have never actually went into labor so I don't know if this is true or not, but hey worth a shot!) maybe you can convince him to come on your birthday!


----------



## keepthefaithx

u made him wear condo towards the end w sex? lol

my dr told us to make sure we get leos sperm all up in there lolo

i have more cramps today i hope when i go im like dilated or something wtf lol

my friend thats due same day lost her plug and is dilated already. JEALOUS!!!!

if there is no progress today im guna ask if next week thurs couple days before my induction he can strip my membranes or something to get things moving a little...

:)


----------



## Twinkie210

I started losing my plug about 6 or 8 weeks before little guy was due and I lost all of it around 37 weeks and I was dilated to about a 3 10 days before my c-section and I still didn't go into labor! LOL I don't put much faith in those signs. I think the only thing that means labor is coming for sure is if you water breaks! Every thing else is just a guess :) But I agree it does make you feel a little hopeful when you go to the Dr. and he tells you you have dilated LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

i just got back and he said i am dilated to 1cm and my cervix is soft.

i still have my plug and he said he doesnt think im guna go into labor until my scheduled day the 9th at 7:30 AM but could happen..lol

he said that his guess is that nicky will be 7-7.5lbs.

and he also said that he thinks ill have him saturday NIGHT OR SUNDAY MORNING WTF ...guna be a long ass day......i hope hes wrong.............................

told us to keep having sex to try n loosen plug. and walk alot ..

well see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yup inductions can take a LONG time. I was dilated about a 2 with Logan and already having contractions and I still didn't have him until 10:39 at night! You are so close now though!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I am hoping by the 9th i am at least 2 cm.... I think u can get epidural like 4cm right??


----------



## themarshas

With Cam my water broke & I still basically got induced and it took 24 hours. So I don't believe that's necessarily a sign even haha! Soooo soon tho! Yay! Hope it all goes smoothly! I got an epi at 6cm but I'm not sure that there's a minimum. Yay for miracle drugs! Haha


----------



## keepthefaithx

O wow liz... Still 24 hours... Holy crap lolol

How is cam doing? :)

I cant believe in like a week my little rainbow will b here....OMG!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls, we are back from our break and it was fab - lots of walking, mountains and lakes and eating haha!! Didn't take my Doppler so had a listen in the second we got home and heard the lil HB still chugging away so that calmed me a bit. Got my nt scan on Wed....
My SIL is still pg - her edd is 2Moro but baby is back to back...

Hope everyone is well? Rach I'm so sorry to read about jax on fb xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emmmmm! Hey girl .. Omg cant believe your 12 weeks... So happy for u... Are u guna ask if they have a gender guess at nt scan? Obviously too early to go paint the nursery but its fun to guess lolo

The last two days i have a cold and cough...my third one since beginning of december like wtf!? I hope by the time i am in labor its gone ... Uhh!!


----------



## babydust818

Thank you Emma. It means a lot <3 Just such a hard thing when you treat your pets like your child. I'm just so happy to be apart of the final chapter of his life. I'm so happy you still are hearing a heartbeat. It's awesome you got a doppler. That way, you can calm your nerves and be more relaxed.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Another cold... Jeez 3rd one in 2 months.... Txted my dr to see if i can take robittusin... Seems to be on the okay list... im sure ill be sick for my birthday hopefully not birth of my son! :( waaaaa
Whats up w everyone??


----------



## jkb11

feel better Lisa!! Can't wait to see nicholas' picture!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks kim!!! How r u hunni??

My throat is on fire im like dyingggg

Did u girls take like halls or anything when preg???

Suppsedly halls are okay... I need a little relief


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw leese you poor thing xxx You need to get on fb so we can see loads pics of Nicholas when he gets here!

Got my nt scan 2Moro eeekkkk!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay Emma!!! I can't wait to see pics.

Lisa- I would think Halls would be OK, but maybe try popcicles or hot tea first?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Got me a nice lil bouncing baby in there ))))) I'll try and put some pics on 2nite now I have my laptop back!


----------



## themarshas

Awww Emma that's so exciting!!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Got me a nice lil bouncing baby in there ))))) I'll try and put some pics on 2nite now I have my laptop back!

Yay!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Here is my little dude/dudette!!! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







12w5d.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg em thats amazing so happy for u... Ur baby is such a cutie already!!!

Did they have a gender guess!?

Ahh so amazing...


----------



## keepthefaithx

I went to dr today bc i couldnt take it anymore...

I have freaking STREP THROAT!!! I am so sad hurts like such a bitch my pcp put me on penicillin ... I left a message to let my dr know hes not in til tmaro...

Fxd i feel bettter tmaro :(


----------



## babydust818

Wow Emma!! Your baby looks nice and healthy!! I really think this is it for you!!! I'm SOOOO excited for ya!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:

AFM i'm feeling somewhat positive this go round. I don't know why but i do. I'm not doing anything different, but i feel kinda different. Crazy thing is, right now is the time i'd O. Just the other day my OH said "i have this feeling you're going to be PG this month". I was thinking the SAME thing before he said it. I hope it all works out for me in 2 weeks!


----------



## themarshas

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## jkb11

emma!!!! Congrats!! Xoxoxo:) so I'm putting my vote in I'm going with girl!!!whats everyone else feeling???


----------



## keepthefaithx

I say girl!!

What are some names u like emma!?


----------



## MrsMoo72

How are you awake at this time Lisa?!? We literally have no names...any suggestions? I really dont have a feeling about gender this time like I did with ds. Gonna compare my scan pic with my sil's girlie one

How's you Kim? Where you at with ttc?

Oh happy birthday to Lisette!!!! Hope you're being spoiled!! Xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

I cant sleep between having strep and being anxious bout saturday!! I feel like i havent slept in weeks..o well.. Thank god see a big improvement already feom taking 2 rounds of penicillin hopefully good as new by saturday!

!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Thanks Emma :hugs: Ur lil baby is adorable already :cloud9: What's ur ds name? Family name initials? I love name planning :)

Leeesseeee soooo soon baby Nicholas is gonna Rock ur world mama! Strep?! What strep?! It will be an extremely distant memory I promise ;)

Rach hunni I'm super impressed with ur positivety & good vibes for this cycle! I believe with all my heart ur turn is coming & when it does watch out world ur baby is gonna have a whole big cheerleading squad :happydance: fingers crossed doll xxx

Kim I miss u girlie xo

AFM I am couting my blessings today...a year ago I was holding my breathe at my NT scan & just praying had a my sticky rainbow to celebrate my bday :cloud9: Now she's 5months old today & I'm watching her roll around & self-soothe to sleep on the video monitor :) what a diffrence a year makes :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Twinkie210

Oh happy b-day Lisette :)

Lisa, so close now! Strep sucks, but a couple days on the antibiotics should really do wonders.

Emma your little pic is so cute! I compared Liam's pic to his brothers and they looked exacltly the same except mirror images of each other. I convinced myself he was a girl since he was the opposite of his brother LOL, like that has anything to do with gender (obviously not since he is a boy hehe). I am going with girl for you, not based on anything, just because I want your little man to have a baby sister to protect :) And girls stuff is so freakin cute!

Rooting for you this month Rach!

Kim- How are things? Aren't you going to see the Dr. soon? Or am I remembering wrong?


----------



## themarshas

It really is amazing how much can change in a year. I'm already dreading Cam hitting the year mark and it's 5 months away. I'm totally going to be that parent that cries at every milestone in their childs life! It's all amazing and flying by so quickly. 

Nicholas is going to be here so soon!!! YAY!! Can't wait to see him!

Happy Birthday Lisette!!


----------



## Twinkie210

themarshas said:


> It really is amazing how much can change in a year. I'm already dreading Cam hitting the year mark and it's 5 months away. I'm totally going to be that parent that cries at every milestone in their childs life! It's all amazing and flying by so quickly.
> 
> Nicholas is going to be here so soon!!! YAY!! Can't wait to see him!
> 
> Happy Birthday Lisette!!

DH was just saying last night about how he can't wait for Liam to be able to crawl! I was like, "NO! I want him to stay little longer" ;)


----------



## jkb11

saturday Lisa!! Can't wait! Lisette - hope you had a great bday!! Xoxo. 

I'm doing well. I have no idea with the ttc I let it go. Af is so screwed up. I'm like 75 days late. Sure I'm not preggo. Just my crazy body:( I can go to fertility specialist after the 21st haven't set up an appt yet. Thought about it a lot but just haven't done it. It's been kinda nice not to be obsessed with it for a while. But I want it to happened now more than ever !


----------



## keepthefaithx

Cant believe its finally almost here!!!

Liz and stace.. I am sure i would feel the same way.... Cant believe cam will b one in 5 months holy crap!

Kim o boy 75 days?? I really hope u get it soon and get ur bfp! Fxd for u hunni xo


----------



## babydust818

Kim :hugs: i totally understand. It's so much more frustrating when you have no clue where AF is and what's going on. Hang in there sweety.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. I only have a minute to write, but please all say a prayer for me. I just went to the bathroom and when i wiped i had 2 spots of brown blood and then a spot the size of a grape of fresh blood. Could this be IB??! I sure hope so. I hope it's not an early AF. I was looking at my chart and if it is IB, that means i O'd probably on CD 14. Maybe even 16, I'll have to wait it out and see. I got everything crossed.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Fxd rach !! Keep us posted .. Hope its ur month!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo exciting Rach! Would be too early for af wouldn't it? Don't you normally have long cycles? Everything crossed for you! Where you at insurance wise?

So Leese is 2Moro the big day???? Are you all ready?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Omg am I officially 2nd tri today?!?! How did that happen!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay for 2nd tri Emma!

So very close now Lisa :) You could be holding your baby boy tomorrow!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Sooooo much exciting news today girls!

Emm I'm on :cloud9: for ya!!! 

Leese :happydance: I can't wait to see the little munchkin!!!

Rach OMG all my fingers & toes crossed & Melina's too :)

Here's some early Valentine love from Melina while I'm actually at a PC for once :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Very cute!


----------



## themarshas

everything crossed!

She's sooo cute! I need to do some Valentine-y ones of Cam. 

And I'm so excited to see Nicholas! Best of luck with induction!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls! Holy shit im freaking out ahhhh been gagging like all day, my nerves... I cant wait to anxious... Ill keep u posted! Ill text jess a pic and ask her to post on here for me when hes here! Omg thank god its almost time!


----------



## babydust818

omg Melina is soooo presh!!!!!! That photo is adorable and she just makes it that much more cute!!!

Happy 2nd Tri Emma!!!! :happydance:

Lisa i can't believe tmrw is the day! Seems just like yesterday you got your BFP. You'll be getting to hold Nicholas tmrw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AFM - i think i spoke too soon. I've had very light bleeding all day :( I remember in October i had a 21 day cycle. :shrug: :nope:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck today Lisa!! Can't wait to see him!

My sil's waters have broken eeeekkkk!!!! Might be an auntie again today!

Aww Rach I'm sorry hunny, I thought this was it for you xxx

Lisette that is theeee most adorable pic! She's like a little cupid!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks girls! We have a blizzard here bugging out how were even guna get out omggggg


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay I'm a proud auntie again! Jessica Rose 7lb 13oz born at 11am!! 

Wonder how Lisa's getting on????


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawww Emma :cloud9: what a lovely name & perfect size! Wonderful ur LO will have a cousin soo close in age too :)

Lisa sweetie T&P for a smooth easy labor xxx

Rach...false alarm hope? Is the witch really here?


----------



## MrsMoo72

What time is it where Lisa is?? I want an update arghhh!! Jessy where r u?!


----------



## jessy1101

Jesus ive been away too long lol. First of all Lisa is still only at 1cm and can only take Demerol which has been helping her. She has a hard time gettin her cervix checked cuz she says it hurts too much :(

Rach did it stay light or get heavier??? Doesnt mean anything yet fingers crossed!!

Lisette loveeee lil Melina s vday pic! Gorgeous lil baby ya got there hunny ;)

Emma congrats on 2nd trimester! And it looks just like charlie did soooo me thinks GIRL!

Kim it s nice to have a breather and not think about ovulation and sperm. Take all the time u need sweety.

Sooooooo whats everyone doing for Valentine s day????? Hot steamy plans??? We ve already booked my parents to babysit and we ve got dinner at a super sexy restaurant mhhmmmmmm..

Oooo question Charlie s baptism is next month what should i wear??????


----------



## jessy1101

Update poor Lisa is now only at 5cm and is on her second shot of the epidural. She s only managed to sleep 3 hours and she s soon gonna b hittin 24 hours of labor ouffff


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh no poor Lisa xxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aawwww no :( poor girl I hope its soon not like my 36hrs :( do u know how many hrs since her water broke Jess? Soon they'll start thinking c-section!!! Give her my love when u text xoxo

Baptism thoughts soon here too :) I don't know why but a nice pant suit comes to mind...will it be spring yet? Pastel or white would be classy I find :)


----------



## jessy1101

Lisa had baby Nicky at 12:45 this afternoon she had to have a c section cuz he was too bad for her uterus and was posterior. But they r both doing fine!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Eeeekkkkkkk :happydance: I wanna see a pic!!!


----------



## themarshas

Wow, that was a long labor! Can't wait to see pics!!!!!!!!!! Glad they are both doing well


----------



## lauren10

Congrats Lisa!!!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey grls!! I had my beautiful baby boy at 12:45 pm 2/10/13. Hes 6lbs 8oz and 20 inches long!! After 27 hours of labor... Apparentyl some people the epidral and only work on ONE side so i felt EVERY thing... It was horrendous.. I went in 2/9 at 9 and was 1 cm dilated .. made it sil 10 cm on 2/10 at 11 or a little earlier 1045 maybe...The rushed me to er after 2 hours of hard pushing b he was posterior and gettin stuck...so did an emg c section and now hes here!! Hes doing great and hes so beautiful and words even describe....xoxooxoxx

Im not sure how to post pics from iphone to here if i cant figure it out i asked jess to post when she can!

Thanks for all your support gives i love u girls xoxoox


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw huge congrats hunny, glad he's here safely and you're both doing well, lots of love xxx


----------



## Twinkie210

Congrats Lisa! Naughtly little Nicholas deciding to be posterior, but so glad he is here! I can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## AmyB1978

Lisa, CONGRATS!!! Baby Nicholas is here!!! Sorry your labor was so long/dreadful, but glad you are both okay.

Emma, 2nd Tri and a beautiful scan pic! Congrats!!!

Rach, so sorry I was feeling so good for you as I was reading, stupid AF!

AFM, hope you are all doing well. I am not sure when I last updated but Emily was released from the NICU on Tuesday and is home now. It is so nice having her home, but also nerve wracking. I am most afraid of her having another apnea episode now that she if off the monitors and that I won't know. I am also worried about her eating enough/gaining and her in general. She went to her pediatrician on Thursday and had gained since being discharged so she said we could change her feeding schedule around and she is now exclusively breastfeeding, sometimes on my schedule (She still rarely wakes up) and sometimes on demand. There is the rare time she gets a bottle of expressed breast milk if she has a really poor feeding, but we are off formula and the supplemental bottle of breast milk at each feed. I am terrified she isn't getting enough/gaining but we go back to her Dr tomorrow to check her weight. Hopefully it will be up, if not we will just have to change things up again. 

I am exhausted and so emotional. I am not sure how much of the emotion is "normal" post-pregnancy hormones/exhaustion/etc, how much of it is coming from everything we've been through... I do worry that it might be/turn into Post Partum Depression and I am not sure how I would even differentiate that from just having a ton of emotions about all we've been through. It is going to take this Mama a long long time to recover from watching her baby stop breathing and turning blue. 

I am still having issues with my blood pressure as well. It was pretty good at my one week follow up but at my 2 week it was really high. They had to do bloodwork/check my urine because they are concerned about me developing preeclampsia again. I guess that it is rare to redevelop it post-delivery but that it can happen. Luckily my bloodwork/urine were okay but my BP, at a follow-up the next day, was still high. They have increased my meds and told me to be vigilant about watching for signs of Pre-e and to call immediately if I notice any. I have another follow up with them on Thursday and am hoping the increase in medication will have done the trick. I just want to be healthy/okay/my body to be back to "normal."

Here are two more pictures of Emily... the one with the bunny is from last Wednesday, when she turned two weeks old. The other is from a few days ago.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0869.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0855.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twinkie210

I am so glad Emily is doing great. It is completely normal to be emotional, but let a health care professional know if it becomes overwhelming. It will get easier as you settle into a good routine.


----------



## themarshas

Can't wait for pics!! Sorry it was so rough! But glad that you're both well and he's happy and healthy!

Emotions are completely normal post pregnancy and I can't imagine coming down from the stress level you've endured with Emily being in the hospital. I was a mess from worrying about everything the first month so I can't imagine if Cam had been in the hospital for longer and plus you have your own health to worry about. Talk to a professional if you're concerned though. Sometimes just letting it all out makes a world of difference!


----------



## jkb11

congrats Lisa!!! So glad you and baby are doing well!! I'm sure you will have a speedy rocovery and be home with him soon!!xoxo can't wait for pics!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls... Will post pics asap! :)

Nicky is doing great... Hes just the sweetest little boy and i feel so blessed love him so much xoxox


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awwww Lisa I'm sooo happy he's safe in ur arms now!!! Sorry he gave momma a rough time though :( Even worse than Melina...maybe we'll set them up one day - lil trouble makers! Lol soak up all these 1st days sweetie xxx

Amy, Emily is just adorable :cloud9: Like the girls have said the 1st few weeks/months can feel like ur a full time nurse watching & holding ur breathe with each little thing...add to that all you & her have been through its any wonder u feel overwhelmed! Massive hugs ur way :hugs: definately talk about what ur feeling & let those close to u know so they can help & be sensitive to u as well! It DOES get better :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks everyone! Ive been in so much pain between labor pushing ans the section... Got a fever and was severly constipated... Still kinda am... My temp this morning was 99... Hopefully gets back to normal bc i need to get out of here omg!!! Nicky is doing great.. I just wanna kiss his face all day xo

Thanks for all ur support. Love u guys... When im home i will post pics!


----------



## jessy1101

Ok peeps i have a most fantastic idea to post in a direction i havent gone in a freakin long time and to also honor valentine s day of love and hotness i figured we could maybe bring back a bit of hilarious sex talk???

How do u manage to juggle sex and babies??? I canot just put charlie down on her carpet to play and get all raunchy with dh cuz damnit what if she starts to fuss??? Do u guys actualy manage to stay in the mood if that happens????? I sure as shit dont..

Also im kinda umm..loud..ish..while in the boinkin mood now when will i have to give that up??? When would charlie start to actualy hear it and get curious about it?? 6 months? A year?? How would i be able to mute myself??????? Is that even doable?? Do i tell dh to get the job done less???? LOL pff as if that last one will happen..

Any interesting sexcapades as of late?? Noteworthy??? Plz feel free to over share in every possible way cuz as i always say TMI is for pussies :) :)


----------



## jessy1101

Also like to add congrats Amy on a gorgeous lil peanut!!! The hormones and stress are vompletly normal after what u went threw i can just imagine the stress. But give urself time and it will all work out. Everyday u will breath a lil easier :)

In the mean time plz read all the interesting sex talk to come since lolz is always the best medicine to help u unwind easier :)


----------



## jessy1101

For valentine s day were celebrating on friday cuz the restaurants on the 14th r a fucking mad house..so im debating..ive got this very amazing wireless remote control egg..u think dh would freak if i secretly let him know ive got it..in action..by giving him the remote at the restaurant???

Or does that make me uber slutty?? In a good way??? Too freaky?? 

Thoughts???????


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I have been a Mommy for 9+ years so let me tell you I am an expert at squeezing sexy time into sleep/nap time LOL. I was given some good advice that we should not be too quiet while the kids are sleeping so they get used to background noise, so really they don't wake up. BUT the baby is also in his own room now, so that helps. We have two doors inbetween us so really there isn't much chance he would hear us. I am more worried now that our big one will walk in on us (plus he is going to be at the age where he understands what sex is so that could be interesting). I usually turn on TVs to help coverup any noises that might ummm slip out. 

The baby crying does put a damper on the mood, which usually involves one of us running in to give himm a binkie LOL. But Mommies have to be flexible when it comes to sexy time (no pun intended- OK maybe a little one ;)) so I pretty much just try to roll with the punches now.

As far as our plans go... we have NONE! I haven't even bought DH a card yet (I am a terrible procrastinator now!). So pretty much an quiet evening at home, which will hopefully include some Mommy and Daddy time (It better, I didn't shave my legs this morning for nothing!)


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls! finally guna post some pics..

had a rough first night, he was so gassy and pooped so much and his peepee was so red and sore and was hurting him...he finally went to sleep longer then 10 minutes at 730 am!

well anways

heres my love-

i will def post more soon, most are on my camera! ill take some more phone pics later on!
 



Attached Files:







nickyandme.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 7









nicky3.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 7









nicky1.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 4









nicky4.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 4









nicky2.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepthefaithx

more!
 



Attached Files:







nicky5.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 2









nicky6.png
File size: 127.7 KB
Views: 2









nicky7.png
File size: 131.9 KB
Views: 4









nicky8.png
File size: 129.6 KB
Views: 3









nickymomdad.png
File size: 147.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Twinkie210

He is very cute! Lots of vaseline for the circumcision site (I assuming that is what is bothering him ;)) We went through the whole tube the hospital gave us and I sent DH to buy more! I hope you are doing OK with your c-section incision. I think the trick is to do as much as you can, but not overdue it, which is hard to judge!


----------



## AmyB1978

He is so handsome! Your little Nick! I hope you are able to get some rest at some point and that you are taking care of yourself as well. Lots of love to both of you from Emily and I.


----------



## keepthefaithx

damn where is everyone?!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey hunny! How's little Nicholas doing? Hope you're getting some sleep?

Hope you're hanging in there Amy? Like the girls have said, it does get better xx


----------



## jkb11

hey girlie! Sorry I've been working like crazy!! But let me just say..... He is perfectly perfect!!! Love the pics!!!! So glad y'all are doing well! Is there a expected date for discharge? I bet you can not wait to get him home!


----------



## keepthefaithx

My son hates to lay flat .. I bought a rock and play at babies r us and he lovesSsss it! I am hoping we can l get sum sleep now tnight! Lol

C sections are rough .. Cant wait to feel back to normal :/

Slow weekend on bnb i see hahha


----------



## jessy1101

He s gorgeous hunny :) Hopefully ur getting some zzzzz lol but if not it completly normal lolol. It will get better..eventualy hiihiii


----------



## AmyB1978

C-sections ARE rough! I am sooo much better than I was but even now, 3 weeks out, I am not back to myself and am having off and on pretty bad abdominal pain. Rest and take it easy as much as you can (this is something I didn't do and, I think, part of the reason recovery is coming so slow for me) so that you can recover.

I hope the Rock and Play works. Emily prefers to sleep on Mama and does a better job of being put down in her bassinet to sleep during the day for some reason. I thought we would escape that with her having been in the NICU and gotten so used to sleeping swaddled alone on her back but I guess being near Mama makes her want Mama.. which is fine, Mama wants snuggles too... I think we are still making up for lost snuggles those first 2 weeks.... but it makes for a very tired Mama. 

Everyone who already has been through these first weeks/months... does your body adapt to the lack of sleep/screwed up sleep? Sometimes I feel fine and others I am so run down and just generally feel horrible (physically and emotionally) and wonder how I am going to keep doing it night after night, day after day.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## MrsMoo72

The sleep thing does slightly improve Amy but to be honest i have never slept the same because i'm always kinda listening out for him! The only time i get really good sleep is if ds is sleeping at my folks!

We are totally struggling on names you guys.....DH says we don't need to think bout it till my 20 week scan (28th March) but it's on my mind. We had ds's name picked from before even conception i think!


----------



## keepthefaithx

The rock and play is amazing he loves and i am so happy... He slept 3.5 hours lastnight it was really nice lmao

Anyone who has a baby who hates lyinh flat or has acid reflux shud def try it... Plus it has breathable sides and has a bunch of safety awards ...

:)


----------



## keepthefaithx

What names were u thinking em???


----------



## keepthefaithx

I recently heard the mame Coralie for a girl.. Thought it was pretty :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Amy- your body does sort of adjust to the lack of sleep and it helps once you are past the "recover" phase of the c-section. But honestly I still have days where I feel great and days where I am exhausted! And little man sleeps pretty good- I have no idea how I lived through the newborn weeks LOL. But you will manage and before you know it she will be sleeping longer and giving Mama so much needed rest!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> My son hates to lay flat .. I bought a rock and play at babies r us and he lovesSsss it! I am hoping we can l get sum sleep now tnight! Lol
> 
> C sections are rough .. Cant wait to feel back to normal :/
> 
> Slow weekend on bnb i see hahha

congratulations... he is so cute!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks crystal! :)How is ethan doing hunni?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlie :wave:

How's everyone doing?

Leese he's just precious & 3.5hrs is wonderful isn't it :)

Amy c-section recovery is rough but I can't compare so I dunno! Lol happy to hear ur feeling a little better though! Hang in there :hugs:

Hey have you guys watched Beyonce's new documentry that aired on hbo this weekend? She talks about a mc she had before Blue Ivy & it brought tears to my eyes! Sooo happy she was honest to bring awareness to what a loss it really is!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks! Yes lisette is it... 15 minutes not so much lol... Just cant wait for pain to go away bc it will be a little easier


----------



## Twinkie210

I've read some quotes from her documentary, but haven't seen it. I think it is great that she is talking about it, but I sometimes wonder why she waited so long? I would love for a celebrity to talk about it while they are still in the grief stage you know? to let women know that those raw feelings are OK and completely normal. But, it is a step in the right direction!


----------



## keepthefaithx

All c section mamas--
Did you have bad back pain afterwards...its so hard to do what i have to do w this pain..not getting better really either :(


----------



## AmyB1978

keepthefaithx said:


> All c section mamas--
> Did you have bad back pain afterwards...its so hard to do what i have to do w this pain..not getting better really either :(

I had really horrible back pain, kinda low near my kidneys. It improved after awhile but seems to be back now. :cry: This stupid C-section recovery is taking way longer and much harder then I expected. I am not sure if the back pain is from compensating with other muscles to protect the abdomen or what. 

I hope you feel better really soon... take it easy as much as possible.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks amy.. hot bath helped alot ... And my mom gave me a heating pad also

Being a mom to a newborn would be alot easier w out all this pain :( 

Thank god my husband is good and my parents r helping me out too

Hope we get better soon!


----------



## crystalclaro

keepthefaithx said:


> Thanks crystal! :)How is ethan doing hunni?

Developmentally Ethan is doing great , he likes to "talk" all the time. lol But right now he is fighting a case of thrush that seems to be effecting his nursing and his moods. I caught thrush from in on one boob and it hurts :( I can't imagine what his little mouth feels like.


----------



## AmyB1978

I hope Ethan feels better soon (and the boob!)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girlies, hope everyone is feeling better? 
My consultant appt went well, he listened to hb etc then discharged me back to midwife care. Starting to get me a little belly now! Can't believe it's only 4 weeks to my gender scan arrrrgggghhhhh!

Oh and Jessy, you are not allowed to be so in shape so soon, stop it ;-)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Wow em ur gender scan so soon.. So exciting very happy for u!!

Nicky fell asleep a little while ago so im just laying here... He woke up every 2.5 to 3 hours last night so that was great... Alot better then 15 mins!!

I guess the new formula is really helping thank god!!

:)


----------



## babydust818

you all are giving me baby fever even more than ever...


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww Rach I can't wait for your turn.....Where you at with insurance etc?


----------



## Twinkie210

Wow Em I can't believe your gender scan is soooo close! What do you think your little bean is?

Seriously Jessy! You are freaking crazy doing that exercise program!


I am glad Ethan is doing well!


I didn't have terrible back pain after my c-section, but my Mom (who had two c-sections) said that my recovery was abnormal. I still have some mild back pain, but I think it is more from still having no ab muscles.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hows is goin w trying rach?? What dpo are u??

Honestly the last 2 days i really started feeling alot better... I was in so much pain ..i dont look forward to that pain again one day!

Em u need to post a bump pic:)


----------



## Twinkie210

keepthefaithx said:


> Hows is goin w trying rach?? What dpo are u??
> 
> Honestly the last 2 days i really started feeling alot better... I was in so much pain ..i dont look forward to that pain again one day!
> 
> Em u need to post a bump pic:)

Are you going to automatically opt for a c-section or attempt a VBAC? While I don't know if I will have anymore (DH says no), if I do I still want to try a VBAC- call me crazy but I want a chance at a normal birth experience!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I had such a horrible experience w labor and my dr told me my area down there is very small.... I think i would just schedule c section again... But honestly i really dont kno... I dont plan on having another one for a long time so... Lol i just dont want to go thru what i did again... 27 hours labor for them to tell me theres no way he will fit... He wasnt huge either ..6lbs8oz....


----------



## keepthefaithx

I pushed for like 3 hours so im sure that added to my pain afterwards also... May not be as bad just schedulin going in and baby 20 mins later u kno


----------



## jessy1101

LOL ahh u guys come on it s the hardest motherfucking work out ive ever done in my whole life butttt i feel goddamn fantastic and almost have my 6 pack back eeeeee i say maybe another 2 weeks and i ll b full on bikini babe hiihiiii

How is everyone?? OMG Emma plz tell me u ve seen the latest episode of VD????? I was shocked!!!!

Leese ive heard c sections can b a lot harder recoup wise depending on ur body healing wise and etc. I know some people who were tip top shape in a week and others it took soo long to just stop hurting :(

Rach ur insurance kicked in right??? Doc app?? Game plan? Deets plz!

Lisette i loved that Beyonce talked about her mc before people need to b made aware how often it can happen. God knows i never thought so many people went threw it before i experienced it.

Oohh Crystal i know how painfull thrush is poor lil Charlie had it 2 months ago and ouchie boobie wise. Thank god my dr gave us Nystatin right away and cleared it up within 2 days oufff god bless medicine lol


----------



## themarshas

Hey all! Sorry I've been MIA! I've been so busy. We are buying a new house, finding renters for our condo, figuring out the financing, work is kicking my butt!, trying to stay on top of laundry haha, saving every dime, and also trying to maintain a social life... I'm going to die come Mid-March when everything really kicks in with work. blahhhhh! Glad to hear that things are going well with the little ones! ... other than thrush ick! Jessy--- you are an overachiever hahaha I think about working out and then the couch wins. Every time. I will do something come April or so though. I plan on being bikini fab this summer to make up for last summer when I was a whale  Plus I will enjoy showing off my flat stomach once again. 

After delivery my back killed me off and on for months. I think it was the weak ab muscles and trying to compensate for them with everything else. And lifting the baby, the carseat, the swing, ect... it does get better but things take a while to heal- even without a csection so I'm sure it will take you quite a bit longer. 

The new house:
https://www.picketfencepreview.com/buy-a-home/view-property/id/4824


----------



## Twinkie210

Love the house!


----------



## themarshas

I am in love with it! We haven't found anything even close to it in our price range. Plus it's for sale by owner and they are very nice and helpful people who are extremely motivated to sell and they've gone through the process in the past so they know the steps to selling. The photos don't do it justice. It's in pristine condition and has some very nice upgrades. Plus, it's giant, well to us anyway! And the lot is flat, empty and big . Great for parties and our toys (camper, snowmobile, ect).


----------



## MrsMoo72

House looks fab Liz! You guys have huge houses over there, ours are tiny and ridiculously priced! I might emigrate haha!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Very nice liz!! Good luck hunni


----------



## AmyB1978

Love the house! I can't imagine moving right now... I thought it was bad moving back in October when I was preggo but that seems like a walk in the park to the idea of doing it now! Good luck!!!!


----------



## babydust818

Love the house Liz... especially the kitchen! Nice and roomy!! 

Emma + Jessy my insurance was suppose to start March 1st like i said, buttttt of course the lady just called me to tell me that my 6 months isn't up until mid next month soo my insurance won't start until April 1st now. Ughhhh......

On a positive note, Andrew and i are getting married early next year! I'm very happy. I want to take this year to put me first. I may put TTC to the side. I need to slim down (ALOT) and look good for the wedding. Not sure what i'll be doing yet. I def am going to get into the DR's office to see what has been going on. That way i can get myself all nice and prepared for when i'm ready to try again!


----------



## jessy1101

Liz that house looks perfect for you guys!!! Yes i am an over acheiver lolol it s just all this energy that i need to burn it s crazyyy

Rach yay gor getting married!! Big wedding small wedding etc deets??? Omg flying doves?????

Emma VD?????? Delena???? Yummmmmm


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo Rach super exciting, we wanna know all the plans! Have you set an official date? 

Jessy the last vd I saw was the ep with Jeremy and a fire? Wowsers!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

Ooooo Rach! A wedding?!?! You have to keep us informed on the details!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ok, not a great pic and excuse my xmas pjs hahaha :blush: but here is my first bump pic - 15w6d....
 



Attached Files:







15w6d.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AmyB1978

Such a cute little bump!!! So happy for you!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Twinkie210

Nice looking bump Emma!


----------



## babydust818

Emma!!!!! :cloud9: i feel so many happy things looking at your bump!! I am so happy for you.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awww em love the bump girl!!
So happy for u :)

U have a gender guess!?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks babe! It will prob be a boy but less than 4 weeks till we find out! I might look back at all you guys scan pics later and compare girls and boys, see if I can work it out!

How's little Nicholas doing?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awww :) cant wait for u!!

Hes good :) hes sleeping right now.. The new formula thank god is helping!

Hes just so cute love him so much :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Anyone talk to kris? Hope shes okayy


----------



## keepthefaithx

Damn 3 days no posts lol


----------



## AmyB1978

We are all too exhausted ;)


----------



## MrsMoo72

We have been slow!! I'm busy with uni work, assignments, work etc! Gotta make sure everything's done before I go on mat leave! 

Kris posts on fb sometimes Leese, she seems to be doing well.
Hope things are ok with you girls?
Xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Also I'm having a bit of a wobble so I'm just trying to hang tough...


----------



## AmyB1978

Oh no , what is the wobble? Hope you are ok!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Daft really, just had a dream a few nights ago that I was bleeding so ive been obsessing over every twinge and using my Doppler every day! Just feels ages to my next u/s and I have an essay to do before then so need to put it out of my mind...


----------



## Twinkie210

A few wobbles are expected, you have fought hard to get to this point! Take a deep breath and relax. Soon you will be seeing your baby on that ultrasound and finding out if it's a boy or girl! It is so exciting!

I have been busy off and on with work, but I am wiped out when I get home. We are getting new furniture delivered next week :) Which means I have to do some major cleaning :( but it is good motivation to get things organized in my house. Little man also rolled over from his belly to his back yesterday (he took forever to do this!) It shouldn't be long before he is rolling everywhere!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww em.. I kno it can be scary at times but gotta stay positive this is ur rainbow girl!!!

O thats good w kris :)

Aw stace very cool everyones babies r getting so big... Nicky will already be a month in a few days.. So weird!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay well done Liam! I can't believe how quick all the babies are growing up! Like, I'm the only preggo at the mo....unless Rach or Kim have news? Or unless anyone is ttc again yet?!

3 weeks to my u/s....torture....!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Hope your 3 weeks fly by! And remember during wobbles that we are here for you to help get you through.


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Yay well done Liam! I can't believe how quick all the babies are growing up! Like, I'm the only preggo at the mo....unless Rach or Kim have news? Or unless anyone is ttc again yet?!
> 
> 3 weeks to my u/s....torture....!!

TTC again?!?!?!?! That would require me and DH to actually have sex right? LOL I am far too busy and tired to even think about TTC ;)

So Emma, I will have to live vicariously through you for the moment :) I remember the excitement waiting for that big u/s. What do you think it is?

I am hoping Rach and Kim can join you soon so we have more pregnancy gossip!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know, I'm so glad we don't have to have sex all the time anymore hahahhahaaa!!!! 

Well I guess I need all you guys to re-post your 12 week scans so I can compare. I don't have a feeling either way but I'll say boy based on his skull...


----------



## Twinkie210

I'll try to find mine and repost it :)


----------



## Twinkie210

Here you go Emma! Here is my crazy little man at well 13 weeks.


----------



## MrsMoo72

The second pic is very much like mine skull-wise....


----------



## Twinkie210

I think so too, but I don't know if I believe the whole skull theory. We need someone with a girl to post some pics to compare!


----------



## AmyB1978

I can do it if this kid ever gets off my boob ;) so I can get on my computer!


----------



## Twinkie210

Here are Jessy's- I hope she doesn't mind me reposting hers to compare!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hmmm, that's thrown me now, Charlie's doesn't look so rounded either...


----------



## themarshas

This is 12 weeks 5 days with Cam. 

I'm having a super crappy week. We found out that instead of being able to rent our condo out and buy new we now have to sell our condo to buy. We've been working on sorting out our financing for 3 months so to find out this giant mistake on our financial adviser's part was seriously disappointing and frustrating. Now we are stuck loving a new house that we can't have and trying to sell our condo ASAP. The sellers have been great about the situation and want us to buy their house as well, but they have another family coming this weekend and the house is gorgeous so I'm not very optimistic that the house will be around when we finally get an offer on our place. Just depressed about the whole thing! Now we are posting our house, decluttering & packing crap up to show the condo, and trying not to be impatient about a buyer but it could be months... just hard to see the house we really loved pass us by.
 



Attached Files:







12w5d%2011.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hmmm, maybe the Pic has to be just the right angle? They all kinda look the same!

Sorry about the house situation Liz, hope you find a buyer quick :hugs:


----------



## AmyB1978

Liz, I am sorry that sucks! What a huge mistake!


----------



## jessy1101

Sorry peeps ive been MIA cuz charlie s had the worst motherfucking cold possible. She s been sick since last friday completly stuffed up coughing so bad it makes her choke and throw up oufff. We went to the hospital at 3am on monday but acvording to them it s normal and just a bad cold. She s better now just a bit stuffy thank god.

Liz how could they fuck up like that??? Goddamn idiots...

Emma i dont think u can go by scan comparing lol they all look tge same!!!! Thank god u dont have long to go till ur scan! I had bad dreams all the time too so i know how it can scare the crap out of you :(

How is everyone? Babies? Rach can we get some weddings deets???? Dont forget it s daylight saving time this weekend!! Already my god..summer is finaly coming!!!!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

I can not believe it is almost spring! I hate losing the hour this weekend, but I love seeing more daylight after work! Bring on the warm weather and dresses and capris! I am tired of boring old sweaters and boots :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Sorry that Charlie was so sick, hope she gets better and better.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hope charlies better today jess

A carpet company is going to my condo today so measure and for us to pick out carpet...

I am so excited to get out of the damn house and get some air!!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hows emily sleeping amy??


----------



## keepthefaithx

Twinkie210 said:


> I can not believe it is almost spring! I hate losing the hour this weekend, but I love seeing more daylight after work! Bring on the warm weather and dresses and capris! I am tired of boring old sweaters and boots :)

Def!! Cant wait!!! :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh here we go....our clocks don't go forward this weekend but it's our mother's day this weekend!! Why can't we all have it at the same time?! Does this mean you all catch up to me a bit?


----------



## AmyB1978

Yes, we will be one hour closer to your time. 

Emily is sleeping so/so and I am learning how important it is for me to nap! How is Nicholas sleeping/ doing?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy (UK) mothers day to all you yummy mummies!!!!! Xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I keep forgetting that Mother's Day is about me too now! Good thing I am in the US and have more time to get used to it!
Happy Mother's Day to my friends across the pond!


----------



## Twinkie210

Happy belated Mother's Day Emma! Did you do anything special?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Nicholas is sleepin pretty good at night.. Day... Not so much

And he will only sleep in his rock and play :/

Happy mothers day emma!!!


----------



## babydust818

Emma i hope you had a good Mother's day! I can't believe how different the months are between you and the US! Hope you had a lovely day. So happy you can celebrate this one with a beautiful LO on the way! :)


----------



## babydust818

this made me laugh!
 



Attached Files:







lol.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Rach good one! How u doing girlie? Can we get some wedding deets pls? 

Emm happy belated mothers day! How u feeling? Gender scan soon right? Is ur LO super excited too?

Lisa+Amy enjoy the newborn sleep before they are too curious & able to stay awake longer! We need new cute pics pls!

Liz totally sucky about ur condo situation :( Any bites to seel ur place ASAP?

Jess how's Charlie? Sounds like she got a bad one poor sweetie :(

Stace,Lauren,Kim,Kris,Crystal :wave: 

What's on everyone adgenda for Easter this year?


----------



## AmyB1978

Will try to remember to do updated photos for you gals to see soon. Right now I just need to vent. Emily won't sleep lately unless she is on me. I don't want to cosleep cause I worry for her safety. Daytime is better then night, she'll lay down to nap some. Even some nights are better then others but the last 2 have been bad. She has a habit of crying as soon as I lay down or start to fall asleep. I do most all of her care cause we are exclusively breast feeding and haven't introduced a bottle (since the NICU) and cause DH works. I don't leave her to cry as I feel like she's too young. 

She was just screaming ( is nursing now but I think more for comfort) and DH lays in the bed and sighs and groans. He is asleep and not aware he's doing it but it makes me so mad sometimes. He also keeps saying how tired he is, he's not been up with her once since she came home! I talked to him about the grunting and realize he's asleep and not aware but him sounding disgusted does not help this tired Mama!

I love her to pieces and am so blessed to be her Mama but I am tired and frustrated. To make matters worse I am in pain and bleeding like a stuck pig, I thnk I might need to call my Dr but don't want to get brushed off or be paranoid. I posted about it in postnatal support if you can read it.

Sorry for the long rant!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw Amy babe we are here for you :hugs: It is REALLY hard to breastfeed and i was exactly the same as you, dh worked so i made sure ds was super quiet in the night and held him till he went to sleep so he didn't disturb dh. He used to feed for about an hour each time as well but looking back now i think some of that was just for comfort and being close to me. Then when he started sleeping for longer periods the midwife was concerned and was telling me to wake him up every 2 hours to feed him!!!!! When he got to four months i started him on formula as we had both just had enough! The thing with breastfeeding is that you never know how much they are getting. My ds used to cry A LOT throught the day and my mum would be like 'oh, you're not feeding him again are you?' so i used to make him wait longer than i otherwise would have done. 
Looking back now i can see that he probably wasn't getting enough when i was bf'ing him because as soon as i started him on formula he slept a lot better and cried a lot less! i have decided this time i will express like a madwoman from as early as poss so that dh can also feed him and give me a rest! and so that i can make sure he is getting a decent amount. I will also listen to my instincts and do what i think is best. 
I also learnt that having a baby does test your relationship - you start to argue who is more tired - you coz you wake up to feed baby in the night then can't get back to sleep because of his snoring, or him coz he has to get up and go to work for 12 hours a day! 

That is just my experience but i hope it helps. The first months are tough and no-one really tells you and you feel like you have to put on this organised supermum front for everyone but it is ok to ask for help and support. And it does get better and you learn to survive on less sleep!

Lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL Rach! A friend of mine sent me a picture with that saying on it :) I thought it was hilarious! 

Amy, poor girl! I will take a look at your post when I get a moment! The BFing thing was very trying for me too! I hated not knowing how much he was getting. I started expressing so he could drink more and gain more weight, then he would refuse to nurse and cry until he got a bottle! I ended up only expressing. It eased my fears about him not getting enough, but then caused a bigger problem because not only was I getting up to feed him I had to get up to pump too! The sleeping thing will get better :) She is getting older now (she is almost 2 months right?) have you thought about trying a bottle of EBM? maybe if you get her to take one bottle a day (maybe in the evening when DH is home) you could get a decent block of sleep while DH takes care of her? Babies are very trying on relationships, but they are only little for a short while and then you will get into a routine and it will seem like you have been doing it forever! Keep your chin up!

Little guy has regressed some on his sleep (Amy I am sure you can relate). My great sleeper now wakes up constantly at night! I am frustrated beyond words! I found myself yelling at him last night :( DH reminded me it is just a phase, but it is one I need to be over very soon- so I can maintain at least part of my sanity! And he has decided he doesn't want to nap in the afternoon/evenings. From 9:30am to 9:30pm the child slept all of maybe an hr!!!! Anyone have any advice, remedies, theories, voodoo sleeping spells (I will take anything at this point LOL).


----------



## jessy1101

Happy belated mother s day Emma!! Dont forget brand new epi of VD tonight!!!

Amy i feel ur pain hunny. BF is definetly hard as hell on the mommy cuz it s u doing the feeding non stop morning noon and night. I started giving Charlie 1 bottle of formula before bed time when she was about 3 weeks so she would b able to take formula or breastmilk without a prob. It definetly helped her sleep way longer cuz it takes longer to digest it instead of breastmilk. If ever u were willing to try it i definetly recommend it! When i would only breastfeed she d b asleep at around 8 ish and wake up every 2 hours to eat. Since tge formula she sleeps anywhere between 6 to 8 hours every night which is fanfuckingtastic lol. Then i get up and BF when she wakes up but am a lot less pooped since i managed to get some good zzzzzzz

Poor lil Charlie had an ammonia and needed a pump for a week. She s all completly healed thank god now. Shit it was hard on us tho seeing her like that poor lil beany.

I had my first class of mommy and baby salsa this morning and it was awsome!! Althought sadly i cant dance worth shit lololol. At 3pm we have her ear percing app!! She s gonna b such a cutie with her lil pink birthstone :) And sunday is her christening!! Her dress is freaking gorgeous ooooooooo

Kkk enough about me lol how is everyone doing?? Easter plans???


----------



## AmyB1978

As promised, updated pics of Miss Emily... she is 7 weeks 2 days now!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1426.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1411.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1485.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## keepthefaithx

awwww how cute amy!

rach thats funny! how are you doing w ttc??

i am on amazon i think im going to buy a mini crib for our bedroom for condo bc i am not ready to put baby in different room

they have one that rocks its called a davinci mini alpha rocking crib & also a mini "emily" crib

i am debating, i like the idea of a rocking crib. bc ds LOVES to be rocked and only way he will really fall asleep, but also i dont want to get him to used to being rocked ALL the time...what do you guys think i should do? the rocking crib has wheels so i can take it off of the rocking feature, but if i get the one that doesnt rock im afraid he wont sleep !

maybe i should chose the rocking one bc hes still little and just try to stop rocking him when hes older?

ahhhh i would reallly appreciate whatyou guys think!


----------



## AmyB1978

I'd say maybe the rocking one so that you have that option, especially since it can be made steady too. Emily's actual crib is by davinci, the wood is soft and seems like it is going to scratch easily but otherwise it seems nice. She's not using it yet as she's in a bassinet in our room for now.


----------



## Twinkie210

I say however you can get the little guy to sleep! We are still having sleep issues and Little Dude has slept part of the night in his swing over the weekend. I was fine with wherever he decided to sleep :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks guys.. I think were guna go w the rocking crib... But also guna get the rock and play portable bassinet to see if he likes that too :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Stoopid laptop is fooked so can't rotate but here is my 18w6d bump pic - growing nicely! 1 week to scan.......
 



Attached Files:







18w6d.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmyB1978

Lovely bump Emma!


----------



## themarshas

Cute Emma! How is everyone? Quiet around here...


----------



## Twinkie210

Cute bump!

Little guy slept straight though the night again last night! I am hoping we are back to his normal sleep pattern now :) He has a terrible head cold so sleep has been a battle for the past couple weeks!


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay for sleeping through the night!!! Hope he continues!


----------



## Twinkie210

Is anyone planning any fun vacations this year? We have two planned already, one to Disney World (yes we went there last year too LOL) and one to colonial Williamsburg. With the threat of snow again this weekend I am so ready for summer time to get here!


----------



## themarshas

So ready for summer! We are doing a 2 week road trip in August- Pocono's (Pennsylvania) for the NASCAR race and touring, then Niagra Falls (NY side) for touring and seeing the falls, then Mid-Upstate NY for wine touring, a concert, and visiting my sister, Then Rochester for the PGA Championship. A few days in each location and we are traveling with our camper. I'm ready to go! Now!  

Also, **Everything Crossed** we are sitting down tonight with a couple who is interested in buying our condo to draw up a contract/offer! Couldn't be better timing! We only had until Tuesday or we would have had to withdraw our offer on the big pretty house we wanted. Hoping it goes well tonight!


----------



## Twinkie210

Good Luck! I will keep everything crossed for you!

OMG, NASCAR and PGA in the same vaca? My DH would be in Heaven :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oo good luck Liz! 
Ah, I would love Disneyland....

We are going to the lake district (Cumbria) for a week in May and hoping to work in an overnight stay when we go see Rihanna in July - assuming she hasn't smoked/drunk herself to death by then! But other than that, I guess my summer will be taken up with birthing, feeding, changing and not sleeping haha!


----------



## Twinkie210

Emma- not a bad way to spend the summer :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know, beats any holiday right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls hope all is well :)

Nicky has been super cranky a day the last like 3 days and hes alwayssssasss hungry to thw point its crazy how much he drinks.. Seeing his pedi thursday... Well see! :)


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, we got 12" of snow yesterday! It is SPRING!!! DS has his spring break this week. I guess he can spend it building snowmen :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww poor Nicky, growth spurt do you think? Let us know how his appt goes.

We have snow too Stacie, not quite 12" though!!! More like 3" :haha:


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Aww poor Nicky, growth spurt do you think? Let us know how his appt goes.
> 
> We have snow too Stacie, not quite 12" though!!! More like 3" :haha:

LOL, 3 wouldn't be that unusual for us, but we hardly ever get 12 and in freakin' spring is unheard of!


----------



## MrsMoo72

We are keeping this thread alive Stacie and Lisa - where's the rest of our little gang? :shrug:


----------



## themarshas

Yes, NASCAR and PGA. I get Niagara and Wine! I think we both win haha!
And babies are the best way to spend any day, so I'm sure your summer will be awesome! Emma- what is your due date again??

We also have a formal offer and deposit on our condo and have notified the homeowners of the place we are under contract to buy! Could be moving early May! Eeek... sooooo much work between now and then... Home inspection on Friday!!

And- Cam got his first two teeth (bottom middles) this weekend! And he has the two beside those coming as well. Handling it like a champ but where has my baby gone??!?!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay for teeth! I keep thinking little guy is going to get some because he is slobbering like crazy and his nose is running, but so far he doesn't even have swollen gums.

They are growing up so quickly!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yay teeth! It does go super fast ... How is everyone?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for teeth, boo for growing up! Start planning #2 Liz ;-)

2 days to my scan.....officially freaking out.....


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG it's so close now! What are you guessing Emma? boy or girl?


----------



## jessy1101

Oooooo Emma it s tomorrow right???? What time?????? Deets!! Im saying girl girl girlllllll :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Its at 3pm, i am working till 1pm then picking up car from garage (been for a service) then home, down a pint of water, back to hospital for scan......:wacko:


----------



## Twinkie210

I can't wait! I kind of think boy, but I am a terrible guesser ;)


----------



## MrsMoo72

It will totally be a boy! But im cool with that coz I adore my ds and I would take 100 boys if they were like him! And if they say girl I will be asking them to re-check coz I won't believe it!


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> It will totally be a boy! But im cool with that coz I adore my ds and I would take 100 boys if they were like him! And if they say girl I will be asking them to re-check coz I won't believe it!

I was the same way! I adore my boys, but you have to admit buying some pink things would be fun:haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh I would love a girl! I'm pretty sure it will be a boy though so trying to get used to that! I'm still a bit wobbly about the whole thing tbh and not convinced yet that I'm gonna get to keep this baby so I'm hoping finding out the sex will help me bond a bit more.


----------



## Twinkie210

Finding out the sex definately gives them an identity. You can pick a name and they are no longer "it" :) The next 20 or so weeks will fly by and you will be holding your rainbow before you know it!


----------



## babydust818

Make sure you update us ASAP Emma!!! I don't even know what the gender could be. For some reason i'm leaning towards girl. I can't even believe 20 weeks has gone by.


----------



## Twinkie210

We need an update!


----------



## Twinkie210

Little guy got his first tooth yesterday! And is 6 months old today! Where has the time gone?


----------



## jessy1101

Emma is 6 hours ahead of us right???? Or am i completly lost on that???

Stace i hear ya charlie is already 5 months it s giddamn crazy!!! She s been on cereal and veggies for almost 2 weeks now and she loves it!! Sweet potatoes and carrots r her fav lolol her freakin poop has turned orange!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

LOL, I know the feeling. Be careful, make sure she gets a green veggie every now and then or she could get an orange tint to her skin (my aunt did this to one of my cousins, LOL). It is harmless, but we don't want poor little Charlie to look like an Ooompa Loompa!

Liam loves food in general! He really wants to eat our food! We get the stare down everytime we eat something he can't have LOL. The only baby food hee does not like is the Garden Veggies. He will eat it, but he is not too happy about it!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, it's another hour till my scan guys....just got Home from work and started drinking my water!


----------



## Twinkie210

Yay thanks for the update. Drink up so they can get nice clear pictures!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh my actual god!!!
Not only is my baby perfect but..........




It's............






A...........













GIRL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yayyy told ya!!! Deets on the app??? What happend when u saw it was a hamburger??????


----------



## Twinkie210

Awww YAY! A pink bump :) That is so great! Were you totally shocked? I told you I always guess wrong ;)


----------



## AmyB1978

Yay Emma! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks guys, im still a bit in shock tbh! I totally didnt believe him, it was the same sonographer ive had all the way thru this time so i think he must bring me good luck or something! He checked again at the end to 'make sure nothing has grown in the last 5 mins'! I feel so lucky to have one of each :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## babydust818

Told ya!!!! SO happy for you Emma. You totally deserve it. You've been through hell and back and now you finally get to make your family complete! Your little man will be able to protect your little rainbow! :) Any names picked out yet!?!? Is DH excited!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Aw Emma tears of joy for u :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks hunnies! No Rach, we don't have any names, any suggestions? Dh likes Lucy.....I like it but I dont love it so...
Did you get your insurance yet? Sucks you have to work 6 days, my hospital is introducing a new policy where we have to work 11.5hour shifts! Luckily I don't have to do them as a student but I will when I'm qualified :-(

Lisette where have you been?! Hope Melina is doing well?


----------



## MrsMoo72

I really need some help with a name girls! I want something pretty and girly girly!


----------



## Twinkie210

I have loads of girl names!

I get stuck on "L" names :) (Hence Logan and Liam, haha)

Lacie (I like it spelled this way)
Layla
Lorelei (means alluring enchantress- could you get more girlie??? ;))

I like some very old names too

Hannah
Abigail
Grace
Evelyn

I know a lady who named her daughter Margo, which I thought was odd at first, but I though it was really pretty after I heard it a few times.

Girl names are way more fun! They are so pretty :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Here are some pictures from Emily's Easter!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1978.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2101.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_2057.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks Stace, I love Layla but dh doesn't! My mum has suggested Kendall but its a bit too kardashiany?! 
Have any of you guys tried aquanatal? I'm going to a class 2Moro with a friend, might be fun? Be nice to catch up anyway


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw little cutie Amy!


----------



## Twinkie210

DH doesn't like Layla either ;) but I didn't have to have that argument since I have boys LOL. 

Amy- she is such a cutie!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg congrats emma! :) sooo happy for u!!

I really like kendal ;)


----------



## babydust818

Ava, Mikyla, Reagan, Kennedy, Kyleigh, Karissa.... Destiny since you were destined to have her :)


----------



## babydust818

I hope Lauren is ok haven't heard from her in ages. Seems like since everyone's got their babies they're super busy and can't chat much anymore. Booo :(


----------



## Twinkie210

Except those of us stuck at work (I guess I should really be working LOL, but chatting is more fun!)


----------



## jessy1101

I like different girl names well different for here in canada quebec since it s french here and u dont really see those names as much. Payton, Riley, Alexis (loveeee Lexi for a nickname), Jamie etc etc

Just Charlie for a girl was suposubly unusuable everyone who ask s us what our daughter s name is are always so suprised when we tell them it s like ohh wow thats so cute and different. I find that weird lol

Rach u got wedding deets for us??? Is it weird that i want to renew my vows after 5 years??? Lol only 2 years to go eeeeee DH was like uhhh..really. I was like yuppppppp

How goes everyone? Any juicies? 

Emma did u see last weeks VD???? We have to wait 3 more fucking weeks for the next episode wtf?????


----------



## Twinkie210

Jess, those aren't so different in the U.S. I have a niece named Riley and a niece named Peyton! Although maybe it is just my family, because I have another niece named Finley. To me the names are kind of masculine, but I guess you can get away with it for girls. Giving boys a feminine name would not work so well!


----------



## themarshas

YAY Emma! Sooooooooooooo exciting! Girls are so cute to dress!

I love the name Alexis or Alexia or Alexa or Alexandra (with any of the others as nicknames). If we ever have a girl she'll be Alexis Taylor. I also like Danilynn, Adalynn, Faith, Kennedy is cute!, Skyler... I like all sorts of out of the ordinary ones...

How's everyone doing?
My life is hectic... packing, financing, and now we've been offered a business opportunity. DH and I always saw ourselves running a store- like a general store- small town, local, small deli, sells everything, ect. We both worked at one when we were younger and now my DH does their taxes and they informed us they'd like to start backing out of the company in the next few years. Such a big life decision! But could be the perfect opportunity to have the flexibility I'd love in our lives and make the money we want to as well. Thankfully we have a few months to decide!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2609.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MrsMoo72

Well aqua-natal was exhausting haha! Was expecting it to be like a relaxing yoga type class, but no, proper workout in water! Was fun tho! At home with a cup of tea and Easter egg now ;-)

Sounds like a great opportunity for you Liz?


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls. been MIA just been really busy with little guy!

hes a handful lol

very active during the day and been crying alot, today was alot better thank god-

hope all is well girls! .hes crying now gotta go! lol


----------



## themarshas

It would be a huge leap. I'd be running it primarily on my own for the next year or so, so that would be a big burden on me. DH would keep his job until we were sure that financially we could make it. It allows for Cam to stay home and would also allow me to do all the "mom" stuff I want to do with him- swimming, play dates, day trips, ect. That my schedule now will never allow me to do. It's run pretty loosely right now so I'd definitely be stepping on some feet when we took over...

It'd also give me more power. I'm never going to get into any kind of management job more than where I am at this rate so I'd use my degree and my skills... would be a nice change as well


----------



## Twinkie210

It sounds like a great opportunity! And since DH does their taxes he kind of has an idea if the business is making money right? It would scare the crap out of me trying to open a small business in this economy, but running an existing one would be a great alternative! I have always wanted to own my own business that would give me the chance to spend more time with my kiddos and flexibility in hours.

OK so crazy thing, a director at my work came by my cube and said, "Wow so you have been pregnant twice now since I have known you" I gave him this crazy look and he changed the subject. When he left I asked the lady next to me if he though I was pregnant now?!?! I think he did! Seriously my child is 6 months old! I don't reproduce like a rabbit! It was the most uncomfortable conversation ever!


----------



## keepthefaithx

hey girls hope all is well! xoox


----------



## AmyB1978

Love the new, how new I don't know, avatar pic of Nicholas.


----------



## keepthefaithx

thanks lol that was from last week :)

cant believe hes guna be 2 months old sunday. goes so freaking fast!!

emily looks so cute in her pic too!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Nicholas looks like he's grown loadssss Leese!

In name news, i think dh might be coming round to Layla, we like Scarlett too...


----------



## Twinkie210

MrsMoo72 said:


> Nicholas looks like he's grown loadssss Leese!
> 
> In name news, i think dh might be coming round to Layla, we like Scarlett too...

Awww I love Layla, that was my girl name ;)

Funny thing, I have a cousin whose daughter is named Scarlett and they have a boxer named Layla LOL, they also have a little Doxen name Wee, but I don't suggest that name for a child! :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm.....no!! Ds suggested 'princess'!! I kinda like it ;-)


----------



## babydust818

Liz and Lisa your pictures are adorable!!! Your babies are getting so big and both handsome as can be! So envious of you girls!

Emma you're 21 weeks!!!! When is your EDD? Layla is so cute. Reminds me of that song by Eric Clapton lol. 

AFM I go on vacation Monday!!! Going home to visit in New York. Can't wait to see my twin nieces. Also so ready to relax. This is my 3rd week working 6 days and it's going to be mandatory for at least another month. UGHHH.

I am so thankful we all have facebook because i love to be nosey! LOL. Love seeing updates of the kiddos, etc.


----------



## AmyB1978

Rach, enjoy your vacation and rest up, it sounds like it is well deserved!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hi ladies,

Sorry I haven't had the chance to catch up on my reading but on a rare occasion at the PC so I thought I'd post some new pics for ya :) Hopefully will read up soon and hope you're all doing great! Miss Melina is army crawling all around the house now so I'm getting a good work out in! LOL


----------



## AmyB1978

Melina is adorable!


----------



## babydust818

Is it bad that i bought little boys swimming trunks because they were New York Yankees? i bought them for myself.... how sad! LOL.


----------



## jkb11

hi friends:) I have missed y'all!! Glad everyone seems to be doing well! Emma!!! I'm so happy for you!! Pinks and bows!!! Yay!!!! I want a girl sooooo bad:) my fertility appt is Tuesday! Finally! The mental break from trying has been a nice relief but now I feel I'm ready to try hard again:) 
Girls- all the little ones are so sweet and precious! I can't believe how time has flown!! 
Xoxoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fab to hear from you Kim! How did the appt go? Do you have some kind of plan now?

Lisette, Melina is sooo cute!

How was NY Rach?


----------



## crystalclaro

Just stopping in to say hello. Nice to see all the little ones growing fast :) 
Have fun in NY Rachel 
I started a new job working for canadian air transportation authority. It's pretty intense but very enjoyable at the same time. Hubby is having a hard time waiting for his work permit but at least we have a lawyer who will handle that for us. 
Had my first cycle this past weekend but it may have come on because I had to go away for a week of training, I pumped but its not the same as nursing. My husband does not seem to understand how tiring it is to feed a baby from my own body and work 8 hrs a day. I am always hungry and tired and sometimes too tired to eat :( I get jelous of the time my husband gets to be with the baby and I have to be at work. The house gets messy , dinner is never made!! And any paperwork or bills are left for me to do on a day off. I love my husband but he is not cut out to be a " mom" our roles are reversed right now and it kinda sucks!! Lol but I am still happy :) especially when Ethan smiles and laughs when he sees me an refuses the bottle in favor of mommy :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey crystal, good to hear from you! Sorry about dh - mine is totally the same - basically if everyone's alive when I get home from work he considers the day a success haha!! I blame his mum who was still changing his bed and tidying his room when he was 26 - I shit you not! 

Sooo it's my v-day 2Moro eeeek!!


----------



## crystalclaro

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hey crystal, good to hear from you! Sorry about dh - mine is totally the same - basically if everyone's alive when I get home from work he considers the day a success haha!! I blame his mum who was still changing his bed and tidying his room when he was 26 - I shit you not!
> 
> Sooo it's my v-day 2Moro eeeek!!

V day??? As in Valentines?


----------



## AmyB1978

crystalclaro said:


> MrsMoo72 said:
> 
> 
> Hey crystal, good to hear from you! Sorry about dh - mine is totally the same - basically if everyone's alive when I get home from work he considers the day a success haha!! I blame his mum who was still changing his bed and tidying his room when he was 26 - I shit you not!
> 
> Sooo it's my v-day 2Moro eeeek!!
> 
> V day??? As in Valentines?Click to expand...

Viability day. At 24 weeks they will do everything they can to help baby should it happen to come that early. 

And happy belated vday to you, mrsmoo! :happydance:


----------



## babydust818

So crazy to think of our lives when we were recovering for our miscarriages to now. You can tell we all have healed a ton because of having one another. :hugs: Even though i am still childless and every day is a struggle to get pregnant, i truly am doing so much better than i was. I have my bad days, but i have more good now :)


----------



## Twinkie210

babydust818 said:


> So crazy to think of our lives when we were recovering for our miscarriages to now. You can tell we all have healed a ton because of having one another. :hugs: Even though i am still childless and every day is a struggle to get pregnant, i truly am doing so much better than i was. I have my bad days, but i have more good now :)

This is so true. I think of how far I have came in nearly 2 years. (It is hard to believe it will have been 2 years in August!) I am a completely different person and I am glad I was able to share my journey with some amazing ladies!


----------



## themarshas

Heylo There! I've failed at checking in lately. Honestly my life is crazy! Between work, little man, applying and interviewing for jobs, figuring out the house nightmare, possibly building, vacation planning, prepping for camping season, and softball seasons beginning... yea... I'm beat. 

House front- the couple buying from us were selling their house, and their buyer lost his job, creating a downward spiral... we've extended our contract with our buyers and they've relisted their house while we're hoping they sell quickly. While also showing our condo just to see if maybe we will get a quicker sale. The homeowners on the house we were buying didn't want to wait so they've cancelled our contract. So, we've decided to build instead. Any things that we should take into consideration on our new home?? We picked out the land last week and our meeting on Thursday to start on the floor plan. Eeeeekkk! Of course once that is done not much happens until we have a closing date on our condo. Depresssing.

Job front: I've scared myself away from buying the business. I'm just not willing to give up my steady paycheck and set hours with a little man and most likely another one soon enough. Yes, we are talking about #2 already. He or she would probably already be in the works if we had a house, job, freetime, the money ect... haha! I've applied to several positions with big companies in the area and today I've heard back from 2! I have a phone interview with one tomorrow, and will be setting a group interview for next week with the other. Either would be a huge change and a career jump. I think I'm ready... I think... ? 

Little man: Is great! He's sick today though. He has a weird white spot on his top gums, is spitting up (which he hasn't done in months), getting 2 teeth, and is cranky. Poor guy! He's 28.5" and 18.5 lbs. 50% all around and pulling himself up on everything. Hasn't figured out how to crawl and gets reallllly upset about it. But, it's cute! How are all of the other little ones??!? I love seeing the photos on facebook!

Travel: We are camping this weekend for the first time. I'm so excited! Ready to get out of here-- even if it's only an hour away! Where are you all headed this summer?

That's all for me! What has everyone been up to? & Sorry I've been MIA!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls i know ive been mia been sooo busy moving in condo and cleaning storing... Ahh!!

How is everyone??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girls! How's everyone doing?
My poor friend who i have been going to aqua natal with flew out to Spain to visit her dad and had some heavy bleeding and contractions ( she is 28 weeks) which thinned her cervix out, so she is on bed rest in spain till baby is born!! They said they might be able to get her a special medical flight home next week depending on her next scan.....poor thing, i would have been terrified :cry:

Afm - me and baby are growing nicely!! Still not got a name for her :shrug: i really like Scarlett but no-one else does :dohh: Oh, and she appears to like gangsta rap - ' ain't nothin but a g thing baby' :haha:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh Jess did you see they're making a VD spin off called 'the originals'!! Eek!


----------



## babydust818

Many prayers sent your way for your friend Emma! How scary to go through all that in an unfamiliar country. I really like Scarlett. It's a beautiful name. This girl i work with has a daughter by the name of Mckinley. (mc-kin-lee). I thought it was cute! I can't believe you're 25 weeks!!! A name will come to you. Andrews sister had her baby May 1st and didn't have a name picked out for certain yet lol. She ended up naming him Oryin (o - ryan). I thought it was a real weird name but whatever.


----------



## AmyB1978

I also like Scarlett! 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sorted out my mat leave today - officially starts on 22nd July but with hols I need to use up and time owing I have no shifts after 1st July!!! Eeeekkk!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Wow, not too long at all then! :happydance:


----------



## babydust818

YAY Emma! That means less than 2 more months of work. WOOHOO! That's great.

Amy how have you been darling? Any new pics of little one?

Happy Early Mother's Day to you all!! :)


----------



## AmyB1978

We've been okay, thanks for asking. Emily caught some sort of virus and was sick for about 3 weeks! She went to the dr 3 times as they kept wanting to see her due to her age and fevers. She is still congested but seems to be finally turning the corner. Otherwise, she is growing like crazy and doing great! My in-laws are coming this weekend to meet her for the first time.

Hiw are you doing, Rach? Anything new and exciting? How's the job? Have you managed to get on the health insurance and have any testing done yet? 

Here are some more recent pictures... Are you on my FB? Are any of you? If not, feel,free to look for me... Amy Belflower and my profile pic is me and hubby sitting on a bench on our wedding day.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AmyB1978

I am mobile and could only attach one picture :( here's another...
And this one is upside down, urg! You get the idea though!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsMoo72

Where the heck is everyone????!!

Lovely pics Amy!

Am I officially 3rd tri now??!! Wowsers!!


----------



## babydust818

I am so happy for you Em! It's so awesome :happydance:

I scheduled an OB-GYN appt on June 3rd! It's for a pap but i'll be able to talk to him about what has been going on and see what the next step will be!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

3rd tri! :happydance:

Rach, good luck at the appointment!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow Rach, exciting!! Hope you can get a plan together. You are making me totally jealous with all your fb posts about how hot it is there!! Xxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Heyy girls how r u??

Been super busy just wanted to ck in say hi;) 

Em how u feel??

Miss ya gurlsssss


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave:

Can't believe how fast the days are flying by & how little time is left for bnb & catching up :( I stalk from time to time & love seeing all ur updates & new pics so keep em coming :)

Emm 3rd tri :o How u feeling?

Rach that's wonderful news doll :happydance:

Miss Melina is doing great! No teeth yet so some days she's chewing everything really bad & is a little fussy but generally she's still my happy little michevious baby who gets into EVERYTHING!!! Hopefully ill get to my PC to update some pics for u guys soon! Other than that my big news has been I found her a great daycare starting in September so now I can just breathe & enjoy the summer off with her :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey girlies! Hope everyone is well? Can't wait for yr appt Rach!
I'm snowed under with uni Work - got a portfolio and essay to be in on 13th June, as well as an exam that day :-( Really hard to get done with a 3yo bouncing around! I'm too tired to concentrate much in the evening when he's gone to bed so trying to do what I can when he's around and praying I can get stuck in on the days dh is at home and when ds is at nursery.
I'm growing nicely now! Will post a bump pic later if I get chance xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oopsy, just remembered what my first post was supposed to be about doh! We decided On the name Scarlett yippeeeeee!! Just need a middle name now :-/ I quite like Scarlett Olivia or Scarlett Amelia.....but dunno if that's too long?? Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Scarlett is such a pretty name


----------



## babydust818

I like Scarlett Olivia! Olivia is 1 of my top 5 names for a little girl. So cute!! So unbelievably hard to believe you're getting very close to week 30! I couldn't be happier for you Em. You deserve this so much!!! <3

AFM i'm not gonna get my panties all in a bunch, but I had either IB earlier or it's AF coming early (sad that CD29 is considered early to me). I bled the first 11 days out of this cycle so it's been weird anyways. I did BD CD24 and 25 so i'm hoping this could be it. Also BD'd on CD19 and 20. So if it is IB it's either 5day implantation or 9 days? Just livin on a prayer right now! Thanks Bon Jovi :thumbup:


----------



## AmyB1978

Rach, fingers crossed for you... Definitely keep us updated!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo everything crossed for you Rach! Xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Here is my 27w2d bump pic, not very clear but i had to post this one coz you can see my little dog's cute face in the mirror!
 



Attached Files:







27w2d.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AmyB1978

Looking good!

I saw your post on FB about Riley wanting to watch the baby come out! :haha: have you figured out what to tell him?


----------



## babydust818

Witch got me! :grr: 

Awh Emma you look soooooo beautiful!! I love your bump. 

Where the HECK is everyone!!!??? I know y'all have babies now, but geesh! ;)


----------



## AmyB1978

Sorry Rach :( did you have your dr appointment yet?


----------



## babydust818

It's on Monday :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Ahh, be sure to let us know how it goes, and good luck!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls i hope all is well how r all of u!?

Emma.. Loveeee scarlett so pretty! Cant wait for u girl will b amazing!

Rach fxd for u huni!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Rach, how did the appointment go??


----------



## crystalclaro

just popping in to say hello :) Rach how are you doing? did you get a chance to get medical insurance yet ?? 
how is every else doing? We are moving to a town house next week and I am working 2 jobs while my hubby watches the baby ... lol but just until his work permit comes in :)
Ethan is doing great just a little on the small side still but advanced in his development
He is so cute says hi and mama on occasion . anyway love you guys :)


----------



## babydust818

Glad to hear everything is going good Crystal. Can't believe Ethan is already saying hi and mama. Awww!!!

Wow i never thought i'd see the day where there was only 3 posts in 1 month in our thread :( Miss you girls lots. Anyone thinking about trying for number 2?!? :)


----------



## Twinkie210

OMG, it has been forever! Little guy is 9 months old now :( He crawls and has just started pulling up like crazy! He waves bye bye, but refuses to say any "real" words (he says his own words LOL). Oh and he has cut 4 teeth (all on bottom LOL) and he is getting ready to cut his first top tooth- I can see it ready to break through.

Rach, how did your appt go? I need to go out and add those of you that I don't have on FB, because I am way better about checking it. We went on a trip to Disney and it was so much fun. We have another trip planned for later this month, to Colonial Williamsburg, Virginia.

Miss you girls! I hope if it calms down at work some I will get more time to post.


----------



## crystalclaro

We were not actively trying for the next one . This is my third cycle and we got a positive blood test but my beta was only 19 . The Dr is calling me today with the next beta but my hpt is barely visible and I just started bleeding :( it makesbme sad but at least I have baby Ethan here with me and a new puppy!! The puppy belongs to Destiny who is now 18 years old!!! Makes me feel so old. Lol 
If anyone wants to add me on FB it's [email protected] Crystal Tran and my profile pic is of Ethan of course.


----------



## AmyB1978

Crystal, :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Awh so sorry Crystal <3 :hugs: I'm praying for you.


Happy 4th of July my American ladies!! Hope you had a good one :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls!! Been a long time!!
Rach hope ur apt went well! Cant wait for u to get some answers!!

Wow all the babies getting big!! Crazyy!!!

Nickys slmost 5 months so crazy have his baptism on july 22 cant wait! Here is his picture !
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hope all is well with you girls miss u xo


----------



## AmyB1978

He's adorable!


----------



## babydust818

Nicky is a doll. I can definitely tell he's a little Italian cutie! You should get a facebook! 

AFM i been trying to BD as much as possible this month. I didn't buy any OPKs. Around CD24-26 my boobs were hurting and itching real bad. I been testing and all are BFN. I'm wondering if maybe by some chance i was O'ing then? My cycles are usually 33-39 days so that would make sense... We did BD around that time. Will let you know within the next week as to what happens.


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG girlies its been soooo long :( Time is just zipping by here too! Love seeing all ur updates & pics! Babe's are just too darn cute xxx

Rach u look rocking girlfriend! All my fingers & toes crossed for ya! I canit to read some good news soon :)

Kim if ur out there & checking in, send us an update too!

As for us here's a quickie before I gotta chase my little trouble maker! She's almost 11months now & into EVERYTHING!!! A dare devil for sure!!! She can stand & climb stairs & furniture but Still not a single tooth so that's been bugging us, she calls everyone Daddeeeyyyy including me! Lol her baptism was great, I will post some pics next time I'm on the PC & now iinto planning her first bday (mickey theme)! She has a cake smash on Sept.2 & then starts daycare the day after! Eeeekkkkk momma is scared to let her go but I think she's gonna love it, such a social butterfly & LOVES other babies & kids everywhere we go so here's hoping! Back to work Sept.24th for me...sniffle sniffle :(

Hope all u girls are doing wonderful & I'd love to see some updates & pics when u can xoxomiss you all :hugs:


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies. The babies are all adorable. Glad everybody is doing well. I have been staying busy. This summer hasn't slowed down and I can't believe school is starting back for my son in a few weeks. I unfortunately did just finish having another miscarriage. I was about 7 weeks along. I wanted to tell y'all I was pregnant but was so scared I would jinx it. Guess it didn't matter in the long run. But here to trying:) xoxo will check back in soon. Love and prayers


----------



## babydust818

Awwwww i am so sorry Kim!!! I know that can not be easy. I am sending tons of positive vibes your way sweety! I hope the next cycle you try the baby sticks and stays!!! <3


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh no Kim, I'm so sorry hun, big hugs xxx Lovely to hear from you though xx

Rach where you at with the drs etc? How's the wedding planning going?

Look at all the babies!! They are all growing up so fast!
Afm I have two weeks till my due date eeek! Had a few twinges but not come to anything so still waiting, I'm more than ready to meet my baby girl now! Found out I've passed the 2nd year of my nurse training with a distinction yipeee!!


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Emma! I was thinking of you a couple weeks ago. Was wondering how you were doing with the pregnancy! Can't even believe you have 2 weeks left. WOWZA that time just flew by with a blink of an eye. Have you set on a name? You may have said but i honestly can't remember. Wasn't it Scarlett? Congrats on passing the nurse training!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Kim, lots of hugs and prayers. I'm so sorry! 

Emma, eeeekkk! Not long now! Congrats in your exams!

Rach, hi! Hope you are doing ok.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls how r u!?!

Kim i am so sorry hun xo i hope tou are feeling a little better

Em omg 2 more weeks!! Is it still scarlet!? Wow shell b here so soon

How r u doing rach?? Hows the cycle and everything?? Yea he def looks lile a little italian boy... :)

Lisette omg 11 months!! So crazy how time flies!

Hope all is well girls xooxoxoxoxxox


----------



## Twinkie210

Stopping in to say hey :) Liam is going to be one next month AAAAHHHH!!!!!

Sorry for you loss Kim :( I hope you get a sticky baby soon!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Been having contractions for a couple of hours but still irregular and waters not gone yet so bouncing on ma ball.....I'll keep u updated! Xx


----------



## AmyB1978

Ohhhh, good luck, Mama!!!


----------



## AmyB1978

Kim, :hugs: I am so so sorry.


----------



## Twinkie210

Go Emma!

I haven't posted on here in awhile, but my sis is going through fertility treatments and did her first IVF cycle this month. She just called me today to tell me that they don't expect any of her embryos to make it to her transfer date :( She is crushed. I tried to be supportive and tell her to wait until she talks to her Dr, but I don't know what else to do.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! I am freaking out a bit right now. My AF started on Aug 10th. I took a preg test the day before and it was negative. AF started the 10th but was very light on 10th and 11th. Then 12th, 13th and 14th ... maybe even the 15th i bled normal. There was some clots but nothing painful and no cramps. On 16th it was light and 17th was gone. Andrew and i DTD and he pointed out that it came back. The last 2 days it's been very light. Just annoying more than anything. Well... last 2-3 days i have been so sleepy and boobs have twinges. Someone told me i should take a preg test. I was like "sure why not". Well i did and it's... POSITIVE but very faint. I drank 96oz of water today so maybe my pee is really diluted? IDK but i am freaking out. None of this makes sense. Why would i have a normal period but neg test day BEFORE AF? HELP!!
 



Attached Files:







testtt.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Rach did u check today with FMU? Sooo excited for ya :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Erm Rach - you are totally preggers right? I sometimes read the other thread you post on - update us missy!! With pics and everything please!

For those of you not on fb - my rainbow Scarlett Amelia arrived at 14.29 on 18.08.13 weighing in at 7lb9oz after a 10.5 hour Labour - much harder than my 1st Labour as she was facing sideways so the pushing stage was pretty tough but we made it thru! Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

Rach?!? Congrats?!? Update us, please!

Emma, she is so cute, congrats! <3


----------



## babydust818

I'm pregnant! still have pink coming out. is this normal


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woohoo!! Is it implantation? Have you been to a Dr? Xxxx


----------



## babydust818

Dr today didn't say a word about bleeding. Seemed more puzzled than anything. He took blood work and I call tmrw for numbers. he said if numbers are low to come back Fri or mon for more blood work. I am still spotting so we will see. I am praying so hard. Say a prayer for me girls!


----------



## babydust818

Em congrats on beautiful Scarlett! !! she was born on andrew and my anniversary :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Emma congrats hunni sooo happy for u!!!! Cant wait to see pics!!!

Rach any updates!? Fxd for u!!!

How is everyone whats new!?


----------



## AmyB1978

Rach, praying.... And congrats!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach sweetie I trie posting last night but it didn't work obviously :( All my prayers ur way girlie, I'm sooooo incerdibly happy for u doll! Fb me if u ever need to chat cuz I get those msg's asap xoxoxo

Emm ur lil rainbow is gorgeous :hugs:

Leeeseee I miss ya xxx new pics girlie?

Kim I'm soo sorry for ur loss :hugs:

AFM daycare in 10days & a birthday party a week later then back to work!!!! SOB momma is flipping out just a little ;)


----------



## babydust818

thanks everyone. my number was 90.1 I have to go bsck mon for more blood work. they said number was low. like gee thanks for comforting me


----------



## MrsMoo72

What dpo were you Rach? Doesn't matter how low it starts does it, as long as it doubles? Got everything crossed for you hunny xxxx


----------



## babydust818

last af was July 11 had a bfn aug 9 and started bleedinh as to what i thought was af on aug 10. so idk when I concieved for sure...


----------



## NewbieLisette

No worries Rach my first # was 13 :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

thanks lisette. I am trying to stay positive. so hard to when u feel cramps or a lighter line on a test. I just need to calm down.


----------



## babydust818

Took 3 tests in the last 24 hours and all are very faint.. almost invisible. I think i'm m/c again. The tears will not stop falling right now. I am just so destroyed. I been having pain on the top of my spine for almost a week. I read up on ectopic and saw you have shoulder pain with it. So who knows..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh no Rach, i'm still hopeful for you babe :hugs: I think the thing about ectopic ic shoulder tip pain so yours doesn't sound like that. When do you see your dr again? :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Monday at 4pm but wont get numbers until Tuesday. I still get twinges in my boobs but it could just still be the hormones in my system...


----------



## babydust818

Last night before i went to bed my line on my test was darker. This morning it's still dark but a little lighter than last night. I've come to the conclusion to stop testing lol. I am praying everything is going to be good news Tuesday morning. Should i be worried my tests are going wonky? i know it all depends on what you drank and what time of day you test, but i've noticed late at night are my best tests. This pregnancy is so backwards lol.

The last 2 tests are from last night and this morning. All the others were from Thurs night - Fri evening. Isn't it crazy that it went from dark to almost nothing to dark again? Do you think by any chance it could be these tests? Maybe too cheap?
 



Attached Files:







preg test.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NewbieLisette

Lol Rach sweetie its all VERY normal w ur going through - we all did it...we just know too much for own good sometimes & we want it soo bad that every little scary thought & sign will drive us nuts for sure! Best advice an give u is decide right now the ONLY part of any off this pg you can control is ur Own mental state & physical well being - stay rested & positive at all costs - watch a funny movie or some reality tv & just get through the days to ur next appt sweetie, we're all rooting for u & this lil rainbow :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Agreed with Lisette babe, step away from the tests! They will drive you crazy! The only thing you can do is wait and see what happens, I know how tough that is - you want to stay positive but don't want to get your hopes up too much but it'sall you can think about grrrr! Ivew got everything crossed for you and I'm sending huge hugs and positive vibes xxxx


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls <3 you know it best that's for sure. Man it sucks waiting. I've been trying to figure things out. My last AF was July 11th. I have long cycles anyways so therefore it would be typical of my body to not O until CD18 or after. Well Andrew and i BD August 1st and 2nd. That was the last day we did before all this happened. On Aug 9th i took a test and it was neg. I got what i thought was AF on Aug 10th. Now if i O'd the 2nd or 3rd it would make sense to get a neg Aug 9th. I wouldn't have got a pos until Aug 16/17th. I got my pos Aug 19th. So the bleeding... could that all have been IB? I mean i had what felt like regular AF for 4 of the 13 days. All the other days is what i'd call spotting. Is it normal to have IB like that? That is the only thing i can think of! If i did O on the 1st, 2nd or 3rd i would've been CD 21, 22 or CD 23. Therefore i'm technically 5 weeks instead of 6 weeks (since i O later than a normal person). does any of this make sense? LOL


----------



## NewbieLisette

It does make sense Rach & since ur hgc number was on the low side ur probably 5weeks(I was 4ish I think) all my positive vibes doll xo


----------



## babydust818

Some girl on a thread had mentioned about ectopic pregnancy. I'm freaking out and wondering if that is a possibility? Stacey you had ectopic didn't you? What were your symptoms and how did they know you had it?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls!

Rach any new news?? Have my fxd crossed for u

Em hows the little girl doing !? I dont hve fb maybe u can post a pic on here??

:)

Lisette hows melina doing???! 

Kim i hope ur doing okay xoxoox


----------



## jessy1101

Holy hell i havent been on here in ages!! How is everyone ??

Rach ive been reading ur posts omggg chica fingers crossed for you hunny :)

Kim im so sorry for ur loss :( :(

Hello to all my hotties!! Things here have been goddamn crazy. Charlie now has 8 freakin teeth. She also took her first step all on her own today which is amazing yet terrifying at the same time u know?? She s obssessed with the word maman she spends all her days saying it lol. She s also a hugeee fan of toilet paper(those on my fb will know what im talkin bout hiihiii). Im still off until nov 5th thank fuck for that lol.

How was everyones summer??? Thoughts on ttc?? We ve started the whole not tryimg/trying for now and we ll see where it takes us i guess. I just need to work 4 months to re have another full paid year so im good as of now no mather what. Ive already bought charlie s halloween costume (once again fb) and have started on all things planning for her bday. We re doing a hot pink and zebra them with Lil miss diva turns 1 written everywhere lol. 

Ive also already told dh the xmas stuff is going up the 2nd weekend of november mouhaahaa im a freak i know i know but what can u do right??

On a fun naughty note how has everyones sex lives been holding up??? U guys will never believe what dh did this weekend im still overly shocked myself?!!?!?! Nuttin bad thank god just extremely shocking for a man to do hmmmmm...you ll have to try and guess ;)


----------



## babydust818

I guess my body is in the process of having a miscarriage :cry: Dr. said he believes it's a belighted ovum. I have to wait it out and let it pass on its own. No D&C needed. Said he may put me on clomid once everything passes and i start to regulate again. Been a terrible day.... :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I just pm'd you before i saw this Rach, big hugs babe xxxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I'm so so very sorry, Rach. :hugs:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Rach hunni my heart is breaking for u :( pls feel free to come talk about ur feeling or pm me on fb for quicker response, massive hugs,I'm soo sorry for ur loss xoxoxoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

sorry rach :( praying for you...xoxox
clomid is great regulated my cycle so well...i had 38-40 day cycles after clomid i had 28-31 day cycles...

omg melina is almost 1!!!!!!!!! thats so crazyyy!!!! what are your plans lisette for her bday? idk if you mention this in a previous post sorry!

em how are things w scarlett??

nicky is almost 7 months, hes getting so big 20lbs. he sits up by himself now and is almoist crawling... he sleeps 730-6ish sometimes later and 2 half hour naps a day

xoxoxo


----------



## themarshas

So sorry rach! 

And sorry to you all as I havent been on in forever. At the moment I don't have a home, therefore don't have a computer set up & I switched jobs and cannot use it for any personal functions. :-( 

My summer has been great but short! full of traveling and a new job. Those who follow on facebook have probably stayed up to date as I post my life in photos there. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get our a big trip up yet. Mostly we've been bush with house building. We are about a month away from moving into our new home! Cannot wait. We've also decided that we will begin ttc #2 shortly after we are settled in. It feels like I've blinked and my little man grew up! Can't believe hes almost 14 months. 

On a not so positive note, my sister in law is pregnant with her first and Cam's first cousin on that side. They had an u/s yest at 23 wks and found out the baby has club feet and they've tested for trisomy 18. I literally hurt just thinking about it. Hoping to find more ppl on here who have experienced either. Club feet is enough and requires seeing specialist even before he/she is born, but trisomy 18 is a death sentence...


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls :wave: I figured i'd fill you in on me.

As you know i got my BFP on 8/19. HCG numbers went from 90 to 85 to 144 to now 24. Dr. said what he thinks happened was tissue began to grow in the beginning and then it stopped which made me spot for so long (almost a month) and also made my numbers plateau. Basically retained tissue. 

After i got my blood work yesterday i started cramping and bleeding heavily. I knew the miscarriage was here. It was bittersweet. With wondering and worrying since 8/19 it was finally coming to the end. I knew things weren't going to be good, but i was hoping for a miracle. Found out things weren't headed anywhere at 6w4d and miscarried exactly 2 weeks later at 8w4d.

Dr. said no d&c is needed since i am miscarrying naturally. Also to wait 1 cycle to start TTC again. I guess i'll call when i'm ready to try again and get on Clomid. Was categorized as blighted ovum.

So here goes to trying again.... hoping for my rainbow after this healing process. So unfair. I feel so cheated and so heartbroken. I think the thing that makes me most hurt is the fact i had my first m/c in the beginning of trying and then hoping and praying i never have to go through it again. Especially since i've been trying for 23 months. Then having exactly what i was afraid of, happen again. Pisses me off, hurts, depresses me, confuses me... it's just crazy.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Huge hugs Rach, I'm so sorry that it has ended this way for you, I was so hopeful that it would be good news. Look after yourself and don't give up, you will get your rainbow. Lots of love xxx


----------



## AmyB1978

I'm so so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls :hugs: Hopefully soon i'll be able to celebrate good pregnancy news once i get on the Clomid. Maybe even have twins :oneofeach:


----------



## crystalclaro

Hi girls, how is everyone?? 
I have some news !!!! got a positive blood test 11 dpo with a 50 , second test at 15dpo it was 2246, third test was 19 dpo at 14,441!!! 
they also did a ultrasound at 19 dpo and they saw two sacs!!!! measuring at 5 weeks 4 days . only one sac had a fetal pole and yolk sac the other one was empty. 
she said my uterus was tilted and that made it hard to see, I'm waiting on a second ultra sound to make sure both babies are developing correctly. Hopefully by the time of the second ultrasound baby B will stop hiding!! the scary thing is my numbers are way higher than whats expected even for twins!!I'm wondering if she missed a third in there!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

CRYSTAL WOW!!!!!! How many will that make? 6? Massive congrats babe! How old is baby now? Xxx


----------



## crystalclaro

these babies will make 6. I had anther ultrasound today with a different tech and he is more experienced , the first thing he said is " hmmm interesting" ...... so things look completely different now .... still two sacs but now there is two babies with heart beats in one sac!! and the second sac still growing but does not look normal :( so its either a vanishing triplet or a slower triplet trying to catch up :)


----------



## babydust818

WOW Crystal!! Congrats.


----------



## themarshas

Crystal! That's so awesome and interesting! Looking forward to finding out more about what is going on in there


----------



## crystalclaro

Thanks you guys :) 
Im still in unbelievable mode and trying to refrain myself from Dr. Google!!! so many scary stuff out there concerning multiples. Instead I am trying to stick to googling about multiple baby gear. :)
The pregnancy symptoms are starting to kick in now throughout the day, nausea comes and goes but I have never been so exhausted in my life !!!! 
I just woke up from an unpleasant dream about bleeding, i think I dreamed about that because they told me I have a small blood clot between the twin sac and the uterus , but they said it is a very small one and told me to rest and don't have sex or go horse back riding


----------



## crystalclaro

MrsMoo72 said:


> CRYSTAL WOW!!!!!! How many will that make? 6? Massive congrats babe! How old is baby now? Xxx

Ethan just turned one on oct 13th . he was still nursing until two days before his bday , but I think it is because I had to go away for work and he was mad!! lol


----------



## jessy1101

Oh my sweet jesus Crystal congrats!! Dayummm girl 2 maybe even 3. I'm sooo not prepared for that to happen LOL.

Back to work since yesterday. Imagine how thrilled i was to open my email and find 11 000 mother fucking emails. I almost passed out from freakin shock!!!!!

Anybody else already prepared to start TTC????


----------



## babydust818

Omg never knew you could rate threads. Ours has 5 stars ;)

Jess that sucks you've had to go back to work. That's a lot of emails. I'm def TTC again ;) haha considering i haven't stopped!


----------



## crystalclaro

so I have an update on all the bubs.... baby c is completely re absorbed and the last tech I had only saw one baby until I insisted that she read the scan from Hawaii showing that there was at least 2 in there. She eventually found the set of twins but could only get one heart beat, my Dr. is not ready to call this a vanishing twin yet , she wants me to have a detailed scan at 12 weeks in edmonton and next week in her office she will also do a scan on her own machine. 
I don't know how I feel :( sometimes I feel pregnant but most times I feel normal I guess... just tired and sometimes sore boobs and sometimes nauseated. The one thing that was keeping me going was the fact that my blood sugars were having crazy lows ( that always happens in the first trimester for me) but since yesterday they have been normal and high :( ... I guess I'm not feeling to optimistic about these babies :(


----------



## AmyB1978

Crystal, <3


----------



## babydust818

Hang in there Crystal. Don't give up hope! Every pregnancy is different than the last. Try to be optimistic. I know it's hard to when you're counting on every symptom to be stronger every day. Just remember it's not over until you get strong cramps and blood. If none of that is happening then don't fret!


----------



## crystalclaro

thanks you guys :) it's been a rough few weeks mostly due to unprofessional or "un human" medical staff!! I ended up at the Er for UTI symptoms again and my not so favorite dr was working, he decided to do a scan on the Er ultrasound machine and promptly told me he did not see any heartbeats and to go home and call my OB. :( 
So i call me dr the next day and they send me for a scan at the ultrasound place , the tech who did my scan was amazing!!! she smiled and talked to me through the whole scan and told me right away that she saw a heartbeat !!! she then asked me if she could do an internal to check on the other twin, she checked and twin b is already starting to shrink in size. she was very kind and informative , I hope she does my scans through the whole pregnancy!!went back to my dr and she said the dr in the Er has no business doing scans he once told one of her patients that he 20 week baby had no heart beat when in fact there was a heart beat !!!
We are a bit sad that the other two babies did not make it especially the twin because we had already seen both little heart beats but we are thankful and happy that we have one baby left in there with a strong heart beat 165!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Soooo can we post this under HOLY MOTHERFUCKING SUPRISE????


:blush::blush::blush:


----------



## keepthefaithx

I wanted to see everyones reactions jess lolo im too early ;)

Yay!!!!!!!! :)

Rach how r u feeling??

Crystal think positive hunni!! Hope all is well..

How are u all?!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Crystal hunny how you doing? How far along are you now? What's the next step? 

Erm JESS?????!!! WTF?? Super big congrats! Were you actively ttc or ntnp? I love that we're getting some new bfps on here!

Rach how are things with you? We want wedding details babe!
Lisa how is little Nicky doing?

Afm I'm lovin life with my little family! One happy lady at the moment xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Ok so you see my fail safe plan was that i 've known exactly when i would ovulate every month since having Charlie. I got my period normaly in dec and have had a normal 28 day cycle since.

So for a year now everything has been fine and dandy. And then i went grocery shopping on sunday and almost threw up in the store out of no where while looking at food. And i was like omfg..whaaaaaaa...so after buying a first response...and getting 2 gigantic black lines as soon as my freakin pee touched the stick..here we are...

The shock is starting to wear off a bit thank god. It's a bit earlier then we thought since i just came back to work 3 weeks ago but at least all i have to do is work a minimum of 600 hours (4 months) and i get my full year off paid.

But i'm scared. How do you juggle 2??? I'm due end of july so charlie will be going on 22 months which isnt too bad age wise i guess...but i'm scared she'll feel left out or less loved or etc etc.

Thoughts???


----------



## babydust818

Holy sweet baby jesus. The girls on my other thread just got 2 new BFPS with their seconds! Now Jessy?!?! WOW. Ya'll are making my skin itch. Congrats Jessy! My sister juggles twins. Your situation will be a little different since Charlie and new baby boop are going to be about 2 years apart. God doesn't make mistakes girlfriend. He figures now is the time for you guys! <3 

Emma - wedding planning is going great. Very stressful though. Have been completely overwhelmed. I feel great though. Have lost 80 lbs. Been juggling the last 5 lbs though. I hope i can get a BFP sometime soon... My dream would be to announce at the wedding that i'm 12 weeks :cloud9: Wow your little angel girl is so beautiful. She's so precious <3 How is she doing?


----------



## jessy1101

That'S how i see it too Rach. I guess we were supose to have another baby..but ummm dont freak me out with the twins thing. I'm not exacly...ever..ready to have 2 one shot. I dont think my vagina can handdle it...

As for u chica u'se looking pretty damn yummy girly. I've seen ur pics on fb and seriously bowchica wow wow ;) ;)

Wedding planning is stressfull...and i'd say i'd be ur virtual drinking buddy but i fucked that up now huh? LOLOOL

How is everyone else?? Can we please get daily posts again now that i'm back at work???? I need my fix of this thread. I can even post a daily topic again. Today's can be in the past hmm...say month..how much sexed up time have u enjoyed?? And has it been the classic go to bed location?? Have u decided to turn into a deprived sex maniac and get it on in some freaky deaky location???

I saddly have not...and i've been so exausted with going back to work that i've maybe had sex and handfull of times...i know sad...

BUTTTTT my hubby has pulled the most cray cray awsome trick outta his sleeve (he actualy looked this up on the internet with how to videos and everything hiihii) and can i just say OMFG....that is all ;) ;)


----------



## babydust818

Deets Jess! :haha: Honestly.... we've sexed it up only twice in the last month :haha: With the wedding planning, work and Andrew's dad in the hospital... it's been hectic! We're certainly gonna sex it up tonight though. Long over due. I totally want daily posts again! I was getting so sad and depressed that everyone forgot about me :( hehee jk i know ya'll have lives now. Gosh can't believe all this baby dust flying around like glitter. MAKE IT RAIN ON ME!! MAKE IT RAIN!!! :haha:


----------



## jessy1101

I know Rach it's been forever!! Yes we've been busy but it's no excuse to not pop in more.

So from now on i'll try to post almost daily. I miss my chicas.

Any chance we can get a pick of ur dress?????


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats, Jess!! Rach told us you got another BFP - I got one on Sunday, too!! Same with another girl on our other thread! Total shock to both of us as well ha! I'm worried about juggling two too and "splitting" the love! Super excited but still in shock! ha! I'll check in every once in a while to see how you're doing :)


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap u got one on sunday too??? Whaaaaa that's cray cray!! How have u been feeling? Difference between this pregnancy and last????

I hear ya bout splitting the love and attention..but i'm sure it will be fine. And age wise between the 2 suposubly their isnt much jealousy it's harder if it's over 2 and half years between..


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sex?! What's that?! Ain't nobody got time for that ;-)

I'm totally loving the little sprinkling of bfps round here lately! Linds I wrote a msg to you and Sam on the other thread but it wouldn't post.... So massive congrats to you all!!

It is tricky juggling 2 kids I'm not gonna lie, but you just kinda do it, first few weeks are just about survival haha! And I don't see it as splitting love, I see it as multiplying the love and there's always plenty to go round! 

Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Eh, symptoms wise I have less. I felt like crap yesterday and this morning but I'm getting over a cold. I'm actually kind of worried about this pregnancy - FRER progression pics aren't looking great - I posted it in the 1 day DPO thread and I'm still only getting 1-2 on the digi clearblue as of today. Thinking about asking for bloods but at the same time we weren't even planning for this pregnancy so I'm trying to not stress and let be what will be - but it's hard!


----------



## jessy1101

Linds i think as long as u feel like crap it's actualy a good thing!! And the only way u would get a clear answer would be to get blood tests done. Dont keep testing it's only gonna drive u crazy hunny.

Sex wise i decided to get down with my bad self last night and do some hardcore bowchica wow wow..which ended baddly since i kindgave it too hard to my hubby and he ummm...didnt last as long as he normaly does...and then he was kinda exausted and fell asleep...yaaaaaa WTF dude?!?!? Sad sad sad i know...


----------



## confusedprego

I know, it's so hard to resist testing haha. I feel great the past two days but it's still early... we'll see! how do you feel ?


----------



## jessy1101

Pfff how do i feel??? I feel like goddamn crap! I'm sick all the time now. I've already lost 2 pounds in a few days. I eat i'm sick i dont eat i'm sick. I wake up at night with non stop nausea 'sigh'. But iwas sick like a goddamn bitch for charlie so this doesnt suprise me.

U know those people who say you'll see every pregnancy is different and if u had a hard first one the second one will be a breeze? Ya i hate those *******s...


----------



## confusedprego

well I'm glad you feel like Crap  I was horribly sick with Oakley and crazy thirsty...I don't have any of that this time. I also had a ton of cm and def don't this time :-\ maybe I'm one of those annoying people haha who knows


----------



## jessy1101

Yes i'm thrilled to be feeling like crap. My office bathroom has most definetly missed our intense sexy puke sessions. I'm remied that now so puppies and rainbows all around ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Also today's topic of the day for a start studded friday is Who is the most annoying person in your entourage? Family person? Work person? Friends circle?? And how much would u like to pleasently strangle that person?


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmm Linds made me curious so i tried a clearblue digi and got 3+... If im only at 5 weeks shouldnt it n 2-3??? Very good hcg numbers??
:shrug::shrug:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hmmm, i'm not totally sure Jess but i guess if you ov on day 14 then the digi would be right? 

A friend of a friend found out last week that she was 31wks preg with twins and had them today, a boy and a girl! Like how the HELL do you not know you are 31 weeks preg with TWINS?????


----------



## babydust818

lmao Emma! I wonder that shit too! When i watch that show "i didn't know i was pregnant" i'm like HOW DO YOU NOT KNOW?!?!!? :haha: She is a lucky duck though! 1 boy and 1 girl?! :cloud9: Crazy to think you've got 9 weeks to be a mother after finding out. WTH... that just isn't even right.


----------



## confusedprego

nice, Jess!! I think I o'd late this month and then we didn't bd until a day after I O'd so I think I'm just behind a bit! I'm at 2-3 now. I expect to be 3+ by the end of the week. That's awesome! :) I'm starting to feel like total crap today, but that's a good thing!

The range of detection is 0 to 199 miu hcg = 1-2 weeks
200-1999 hcg = 2-3 weeks
and 2000+ = 3 weeks


----------



## jessy1101

I know some of them think it s just indigestion and need to go poop really badly...thats crazyyyyy and they r extremely the baby ends up being fine and healthy...

Yayyy Linds!! Looks like we ll b bumpin it together chica :) have u decided to take a breather or keep testing or get bloods etc?


----------



## confusedprego

I've decided to chill out and enjoy it! With Oakley I got bloods the first day we found out and it took 5 days for me to get over 200 after that (by blood) and this time it took me 6 days from the first day we found out to get the 2-3 (200-2000) range on the digi and that's with urine so since I'm starting to feel like crap and my boobs are getting out of control, I think I'm good! I definitely O'd late this month and if you look at my chart the only unprotected days were from CD18 on, so I'm definitely a bit later in the cycle than I was with Oakley. I'll do my last digi on Saturday (If I can wait that long!) and as long as that is 3+ then it should be fine :) I can't believe you, me and Sam all got pregnant on the same freaking day and none of us were planning it! Talk about something in the water (all over the world, ha!). My latest test on Saturday was dark dark, so we'll see! :) How you doing today??? when is your first appointment?


----------



## jessy1101

Then i think your gonna be in the all clear hunny!! I know it's absolutly cray-cray to think all 3 of us we're bowchica wow wowing at the same time hiiihiiii.

I'm sick. All the time. And now it's to that point that i wake up at 3am to be sick too 'sigh'. It's completly more hardcore then with charlie. But funny i've noticed the really worst time is at night. We're as with charlie it was during the day hmmmmmm...

My first app is on dec13th which is good i didnt want to b too early cuz it would of been kind of pointless since this go round i know whats the what and etc. At my app i'll be 9 weeks so if all is good we should be able to hear the heartbeat and etc. And i'll be calling to book my first u/s for either the 2nd of 3rd of january since i'll be 12 weeks and i'm also off those days already so much easier!

What about u?? App???


----------



## confusedprego

I have my first scan on Dec. 6th. Not too far! My SIL is trying to talk me into getting bloods so she can sneak me in earlier to get a peek at the baby (she's the US tech at my OB office) but I'll be 7wks 5days at my first appt and I think I O'd a little late so I think I may only be around 7 weeks by then so that's probably the earliest we should look without causing a freakout haha. I don't feel as sick as I did with Oakley but that didn't REALLY kick in until around my first ultrasound and that was at 6 weeks 5 days. So, we'll see! I'm ravenously hungry, but when I go to eat I don't want to at the same time and I remember that very well with Oakley. Kind of frustrating but just glad for some symptoms haha.


----------



## jessy1101

I wonder if we'll get lucky again and find out the sexe at 12 weeks. It would make way lessssss waiting time cuz i guess my gender scan would be around...hmmm..feb 21st! Well for 19 weeks anywais...


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, we got to find out O was a boy at 14 weeks! I had scans every two weeks with perinatal due to fear of an incompetent cervix because of a procedure I had years ago. My SIL was really upset she didn't get to tell us! So, I promised her this time she could look first  

Have any of you ever heard of post nasal drip as a pregnancy symptom?? I've got it bad and it's making me super nauseous - nasal rinses help but man it's gross!


----------



## jessy1101

Ewwwwwwwwwwww nasal rinses beurkkkkkk


----------



## jessy1101

When u say nasal drip u just mean ur nose is leaking...snot...right????


----------



## confusedprego

Yea haha snot down my throat! not out my nose


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhhhhhh lol...well u could use the baby suction thinggy to suction yourself teeeheeeheeee and make sure to put a filter in it cuz if not...well u'll be gagging even more pouahhh


----------



## jessy1101

Question, when do u think i should call to book my u/s? I eally want to have it either jan 2 or 3 since i'm already off and i'll be at 12 weeeks. I just didnt want to seem crazy if i call too soon or etc LOLOL

Does that make me weird??


----------



## confusedprego

lol they deal with crazy pregnant ladies all day - just call! it can't hurt! The worst they'll do is tell you you have to wait until your first appt, right?? 

I had my first vomiting session last night and this morning - fun fun!! Has anyone ever taken the anti-nausea medication??


----------



## jessy1101

See i'd be smart and tell them i just had my first app. I go to a private clinic for my u/s cuz my work insurance covers it and u have no wait. Kinda like i could call today for an app tomorrow. But since i want a specific day that's kinda why i figured i'd have to call early and etc.

Pfff anti nausea medicine and I we're bff's for the whole duration of my last pregnancy. 9 goddamn months of having to take 3 pills a day because i was so sick 'sigh'.


----------



## confusedprego

I would definitely just try to call - the worst they can do is say no :) 

I'm thinking I'm going to ask for the anti-nausea medication if I don't get better by the end of the week. I was really sick with Oakley and I think this is kicking in earlier than it did with him and I don't think it's good to puke morning, day and night all over again!


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Linds dont forget u know need to add a new ticker chica ;)


----------



## confusedprego

I know :/ I was so nervous at first something was wrong but I'm pretty convinced at this point so I probably should!


----------



## confusedprego

Also - feel free to join us in 1 day DPO thread any time you want! :)


----------



## jessy1101

Sure i'd love to join!!

I do believe it's a very good sign if u feel like complete crap heeeheee who know u could b so thrilled to puking ur guts up non stop huh?


----------



## jessy1101

Also i'm driniking a delicious hot chocolate right now at work...i do believe i will end up paying for it dearly after...damnit..


----------



## confusedprego

haha yea, I might have done a little dance in the bathroom last night after I threw up  

I just ate a mango sorbet Popsicle - second one of the day!! They're all that keep the nausea at bay!! haha


----------



## jessy1101

We opened a special college account yesterday for Charlie with our bank. It's really awsome because the way it works the bank will add almost 40% to the amount u put every year. And if ever say Charlie doesnt want to go to college or university or etc then she just doesnt get the amount the bank added to it. She still gets the money we put in for her. Always a good thing for a first car or downpayment for something etc etc.

It's the kind of thing my parents couldnt really afford for me so i wanted her to get the most out of it :)


----------



## confusedprego

wow that's awesome! I wish they had something like that here! I have an account set up for Oakley but it's just trading in the stock market which could be a good or very bad thing lol


----------



## jessy1101

Ya they have lots of very interesting programs here in quebec....thank god...and I especialy love the 1 year fully paid mat leave too teeheeeee


----------



## confusedprego

that's amazing! I had to fight to get 11 weeks with Oakley paid!


----------



## babydust818

Yeah you got us all beat there Jess! I wish i could have 1 year maternity leave. Wow just imagine all the things you don't miss out on in your child's first year! That would be amazing. Shoot... i think i'm just gonna move to Canada to get prego ;) That is really awesome about your bank matching your money. That is a real neat idea. I'm glad you're doing that for Char because i didn't have that for myself neither. It's hard doing it all by yourself. The world has gotten much worse and more expensive since we were babies. So just imagine when our babies are grown! Gas will prob be $7 a gal LOL. Let alone school and stuff.

Hope you girls are feeling like crap still :haha: It will be a wonderful thing for Charlie and Oakley to have siblings!!


----------



## confusedprego

I got bloods taken yesterday as my SIL talked me into it to help me not stress but I've started bleeding today :/ Not cramping yet but my boobs don't hurt and my sickness the other day ended in fever and now I feel totally fine, so I think my gut was right from the start with this one! I'll keep you guys updated!


----------



## confusedprego

hcg only 137 yesterday :-( sorry jess, won't be your bump buddy this time!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww nooo Lindsay :-( What dpo are you? Could it just be early? Xxx


----------



## confusedprego

I should be 5 weeks 4 days today... def not too early. just glad it's clear what's going on this time. the unknown is so much worse!


----------



## jessy1101

Ohhh no hunny im so sorry :( :( fuck that pisses me off why does shit lime that have to happen u know???? Life is extremely unfair :(

Is there any way u can get an ultrasound with ur sil??


----------



## confusedprego

I probably could tomorrow but not sure what good it will do with hcg at 137 and the bleeding is heavy now. I think we caught the egg too late and it was no good. I'm confident we'll be ok next time but prob won't wait long to start trying again in case this is going to be a recurring kinda thing even though we weren't planning on getting pregnant now. think we'll try to enjoy the holidays and then get back at it ;)


----------



## babydust818

Thinking of you Linds. <3 :hugs:


----------



## jessy1101

Happy monday!

Ouff we had a horrible weekend poor Charlie's been really sick for almost 3 weeks now and after 2 trips to the hospital she was diagnosed with an ear infection and a tonsil infection :( :( antibiotics for 2 weeks beurkkk. Question if she got the meds on sat afternoon it usualy takes about 2-3 days before they really quick in and she feels better right?? So maybe tomorrow ish???

I hate sick babies they are too tinny to be sick :(


----------



## confusedprego

Poor Charlie! She'll probably start feeling better tonight! Oakley was just on antibiotics for both of his ears being infected and we had two rough nights after he got on the antibiotics and he's been good ever since! He was just up the last two nights and I'm worried because his last antibiotic dose was on Friday, so I'm hoping they're not coming back!! Good luck to Charlie and you!!


----------



## jessy1101

Thx Linds! It sucks big time when they are sick. Especialy ear infections cuz u cant see in the ear or be all yup ear inf u need it diagnosed by a dr and etc etc. It really sucks since it's her first one since she was born...boo stoopid sicky winter period.

How u doin hunny?


----------



## confusedprego

I know!! this was Oakley's first round of ear infections too! It was awful! This was really Oakley's first time getting sick - but I guess that's what you get with daycare - he just started at the end of October. 
I'm doing OK - I'm fine when I'm just sitting around and feel really optimistic about the next time but if anyone asks me in person how I'm doing, I totally break down - kinda embarrassing, ha! I guess it would be weird if I wasn't upset at all, so normal grieving, etc! Looking forward to trying properly in the new year ;) Bought a bunch of OPKs and HPTs off amazon yesterday, so we're going to enjoy the holidays and get back at it come the new year most likely! 

How you feeling?? When's your first appt again??


----------



## jessy1101

Agreed daycare is a goddamn bacterial PAIN LOL. They catch everything from there...

I'm convinced it wont take u long to get preg for sure hunny. And starting after the holidays is a very good chill plan.

My app is on dec 13! And Charlie will b with me and my dr will check her ears to make sure everything is all cleared up after all the antibiotics.


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, daycare sucks for germs but at least they'll get sick now and not when they're in school and actually should be there  That's the only way to justify it now, ha! 

We've never had trouble getting pregnant, thankfully, so hopefully this was just a fluke and we'll be back to baby growing very quickly!! 

Nice! your apt will be here before you know it!


----------



## jessy1101

Charlie's snot is now going back to normal color wise yayyyy no more neon green nose boogers LOLOLOL. 

My mom was off today and she wanted to spend the day with her so they are together. But tomorrow looks like it's back to daycare fun fun funnnn.

On another side note I FUCKING HATE TUESDAYS!!! Useless goddamn day..

We're bringing Charlie to Santas parade on friday night!! Very much excited for that! She 'll be dressed in her warm winter snow suit and be in her lil slead :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Quick question - did anyone struggle switching baby from breast to bottle? Scarlett will not have it, I've tried everything :-(


----------



## jessy1101

Didnt Lauren have that problem? And it was worst since she had to go on a business trip and her husband was alone with the baby? And i remember she said that once the baby was hungry enough taking the bottle was no prob and etc.

What happens when u try to feed Scarlett?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Did she? S just screams, won't even attempt to suck. Dh has tried, i've tried different formulas, different bottles/teats, different temperatures. Tried when she's really hungry, tried when not really hungry :shrug: She slept 10hours straight last night with no feed so should have been hungry enough to take anything this morn but no :nope:

How you feeling Jess?


----------



## jessy1101

I'm feeling like crap LOL. But guess that's a good thing ;)

Hmmmm that is weird...does she freak with just the bottle once it gets in her mouth or when she actualy tastes the formula??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Both! Tried 3 different formulas and 2 different teats! Guess I just have to keep trying? Her weight had levelled off (only put 11oz on in 4 weeks) and I am sooo ready to stop bf!


----------



## jessy1101

Do you guys have the Medela products??? It'S actualy the most identical teat compared to an actual breast! I kow most breastfed babies transfer over to those types of bottles due to the biggest simalarity ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee we got soooo much gorgeous snow here!! It'S crazy we had like 20 cm's that fell during the night and we're supose to get another 10-15 cm today!

As u can see i love snow! I'm anxious to be done work to go sledding with charlie! She has the cutest freakin winter snow suit and fur boots ever!


----------



## confusedprego

We just got rain here :/ It's snowing right now but mixed with rain and not even close to sticking! Maybe next storm for us!

Emma - have you tried Dr. Brown's bottles?? That was all we could get Oakley to take besides the boob!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks girls, I will try a couple more different bottles. Ive found one kind of formula that she seems to prefer, meaning that she will have a couple of drops of it! She's been sttn for the last 4 nights too so I'm worried that she's not getting enough now, really wanna get some formula down her! I don't know if her sttn will affect my supply either..?

How you feeling Linds? Will you be ttc officially now?

Jess I can't wait for your appt eek!


----------



## jessy1101

I just cant believe it will b december 1st this freakin sunday!!! How goddamn fantastic is that??? I adore the holidays!! I love the food and the family time and the decorations. I love going on the ski doos and sleighs and slidding. I'm also very anxious to start my yearly xmas songs too. I try to hold off till dec 1st cuz after sooo long it seems to always b the same songs that play and u kinda get sick of it u know??

Has everyone done presents yet???


----------



## MrsMoo72

Finally got S to take a bottle yipeee!! Of course I'm now in agony with my boobs haha!

Jess I have got most of my presents, which is pretty organised for me! How you doing? What's Santa bringing Charlie?


----------



## confusedprego

It took Oakley a little while to take to formula and once we figured out the bottles, he was fine but it was a bit of a painful transition! 

We are skipping a cycle and then getting back on the TTC wagon. I'm going to San Diego in May for a conference for work so I'd rather not be gigantic when I go but we'll see! My temp dropped this morning so, hoping that means the hcg is nearly gone and I can get onto O and back to normal! Still have a bit of bleeding but it's really light. 

I've never really been into Christmas but I'm really feeling it this year - I can't wait to get back from our second Thanksgiving and setting up our tree on Sunday :)


----------



## jessy1101

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee December 2nd today!! Come on xmas! Jesus i seriously cannot wait this year. I've had to mentaly lock myself away to not keep going into toys r us to bring stuff for Charlie LOL. But it's sooo hard haahaaa.

Also can i just say this pregnancy has been fantastic!! There is no stress like last time no constantly analyzing every single little cramp or teeny bit of brown spotting after sex or anything! No request for bloodwork or hcg. No early scan. No early dr app no nutttttin. We havent even told our families yet so no constant million questions on it. And time has been going by sooo fast. Actualy going to be 8 weeks this week! Dr app next week and scan 2 weeks after that eeeee. 

And i'm in in extremely fantastic mood even if it is monday. Guess DH was gooooood to me last night teeeheeehee ;) ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Actualy to be more specific good to me yesterday afternoon when we put Charlie down for her nap. In the kitchen. And on the kitchen floor ;) ;)


----------



## themarshas

So, I've been seriously slacking on here lately! I completely missed everything the last 3 weeks. Congrats Jessi!!

I came on to share my news. Saturday we got a BFP! We weren't really trying last month as it was the first period I've had since having Cameron and hubby was away when I got my positive OPK but apparently it worked anyway! I hadn't gotten my period again- 30 days later and before Cam I was 28days like clockwork so I took a test and a big ol' 2 lines instantly appeared! Can't believe it honestly. Now, I keep worrying that it will be just like the last round :-( It's absolutely terrible how a m/c once can ruin everything! Trying to stay positive and happy to be 4wks 3days. 

My hubby wants to tell everyone sooner rather than later and it's likely that my family will figure it out when I'm not drinking through the holidays but we will tackle that when it gets closer to xmas!

Calling to set up my first appointment in a bit!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG hunny that's freaking awsome!!!! Crazy how that works out huh? Ur not trying and poof it just happens. We've actualy not told anyone and like i said it's been sooo much easier!

Ur not constantly bombarded with daily so how u feeling questions. Time goes by sooo slow. And funny but i'm actualy not worried about having a mc. I figure i cant stress myself out with that. If it happens then i'll deal with it. But if not then i would of wasted so much time worrying for nuttin. I worried non stop my whole pregnancy with Charlie and she turned out absolutly perfect! So no time wasting this time. I'm strong and we'll get threw it if anything bad happens. Gotta keep hope alive :)


----------



## jessy1101

Also Liz i hate ur non having period experience LOLOL. I got mine exactly 1 and half months after having charlie. Breastfeeding and everything my body was like nahhh bitch u didnt have af for almost a year soooo payback time :)

Damn evil AF biatch LOL


----------



## themarshas

I completely agree Jessi but I'm still getting over the surprise of it! Hopefully i'll get more optimistic soon as the excitement sets in. First appointment made! 12/16! 

And I was super lucky that I didn't get a period while b/f! I did not miss that! And I'm pretty excited about a possible additional 2 years without it! 

My sister in law is preggo now and due in January and they are planning their little ones back to back- like waiting only 6 weeks before trying again (of course they say that now as they have no children). Whenever she mentions it I think... well that will be a challenge if you're anything like me and don't get a period...


----------



## jessy1101

Ya i've always wanted 2 kids but not back to back. God freakin help us if that would of happend. At least this way charlie will b practicly 22 months which is very good.

Most people who think they want the back to back usualy have their first baby and change their minds LOL


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh my actual god!! What is going on here?! Huge congrats Liz!! :happydance:
I feel like there's totally a baby boom at the mo! I'm kinda jealous, not gonna lie hahaha! How exciting xxx


----------



## themarshas

Our little ones will be just about 24 months apart which I think is good. Expected due date Aug 8th. Last time it was July 26th but Cam came a week early. 

Cam hates babies and is incredibly jealous when I'm around them, but our provider is pregnant and due in April so I'm hoping that the 4 months of having a baby around full time before having a sibling around might help that.... I hope!


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Liz!! Cameron will grow to love his brother/sister! I am happy for you.

AFM i've still been trying. Still no luck on my end. I did have a miscarriage in August after 8 weeks. Was very hard to go through it again.... especially after trying continuously for 24 cycles. I have felt very optimistic about this cycle. Have been having twinges in my boobs and uterus... also below my belly button. Felt nauseous on and off today. Getting myself pumped up for nothing because here i am CD24 and had spotting. I know that could mean excellent news, but with my record it only means AF is coming. All i can do is wait and pray!


----------



## MrsMoo72

How's the wedding planning Rach, what do you still need to get? I need you to pm me your address so I can send you a card, and remind me of the date please! Did you get any black Friday bargains? Xx


----------



## jessy1101

Christmas is less then 3 weeks away eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Sooo happy!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Noooo I still have so much to doooooo!!! Tree is officially up tho, feeling festive! Xx


----------



## jessy1101

No worries Emma i still have over 10 people to buy presents for..which i will be doing last minute cuz i actualy love being one of those crazy last minute shoppers! I find it hard buying too soon then having to wait to actualy give the presents...DH has had to restrain me from giving Charlie hers LOL :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo and happy 8 weeks! 

It's a year ago today since I got my bfp with S!


----------



## crystalclaro

OMG congrats Jess and Liz!!!! so exciting that there is going to be another round of babies!!!
I will be 13 weeks on wed :) things seem to be going good now that we have just one baby in there, baby b and c have completely reabsorbed. We still feel a little sad when we seen twins though :(
I have to say I'm not as stressed about this pregnancy as I was with Ethan. I still worry unnecessarily about stuff but just not as much as with Ethan. I find being pre occupied with Ethan and Destiny getting ready to graduate and work helps keep my mind sane. lol
I actually got laid off from my awesome job :( and I was working at the mall just for the holiday season but now I'm off work completely due to having 2 dr appointments every two weeks and ultrasounds and other tests in between.
We have decided to opt out of the NT scan again because the drive is too risky in winter and if there is a suspected risk then we will just have to drive back for more tests and it is a 5 hr drive each way. And if we do the blood screening the results will come back high because of the loss of the other babies. so we are just going to wait until the heart scan at 23-24 weeks and ask them to look for markers at that time and if there s any concern then I will have an amnio after 24 weeks.
We have had our Christmas tree up for a few weeks . lol. but now all the decorations are all at the top of the tree because Ethan keeps pulling them off and feeding them to the dog  
I am equipped with a 3 month supply of nausea medication but when I take it I fall asleep!!!
So my inlaws want to keep Ethan in Hawaii for a " few months" when I went there in oct for a visit , thats all they talked about !!! even there friends were in on it saying " oh you will be tired, you need a rest" they keep asking my husband if they can take him home with them when the new baby is born :( I said no way!!! he is to small and he is my baby !! I just hate how everyone thinks I'm being mean about it !!!
Ethan is now 13 months and walking every where and babbling non stop, but only seems to say momma, ba ba ( dad in vietnamese) and mumm mumm for food . lol he does understand english and vietnamese but not too interested in speaking a whole lot yet.


----------



## crystalclaro

crap my new picture 
<<<< is the wrong way .. lol
that is the photo we used to announce the pregnancy :) It is Ethan holding a present of pickles and ice cream and the caption said " Ethan's early christmas present to Mommy " and then some people did not get it so we posted a second picture of a bow on my belly and Ethan peeking under my shirt and the caption said " Mommy and Daddy's christmas present to Ethan due to arrive june 2014" 
lol


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh Crystal that'S awsome!! I hear u bout the nausea meds i will b most definetly getting my fix this friday at my dr app. We went to do the groceries yesterday and i kept throwing up in the parking lot. Ohhh so fun lol.

Love ur annoucement photo!! Ours will be charlie holding a present with her next sweater that says i'm going to be a big sister july 2014. It has 2 little girafes on it sooo cute!!

Ummm xmas is in 2 weeks people....2 fucking weeks eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..


----------



## jessy1101

God i feel like crap. I have no clue what happend on monday i was feeling fine and then all of a sudden i became so exausted i couldnt even walk up my stairs. And it's been like that ever since!! I cant hardly move without almost dragging myself on the floor. What's wrong with me??? I was never this exausted while pregnant with charlie....


----------



## themarshas

I'm only a little over 6 weeks and I feel like crap! Nausea every moment of every day. This could pass any time! I know it's a great thing but man does it take a toll on you. And I'm with you Jessi- I'm so tired... alll.... theeee... timeee. Nap time??


----------



## jessy1101

Jesus christ Liz can i join u in a virtual collective nap right now plzzz????

I have my dr app at 3 thank god i'm gonna tell her to juice me up on the damn anti nausea meds...like now now nowwwww.

And i feel horrible that my hubby has now been sexless for almost a week LOL. I'm just to tired to get my cooch fired up 'SOB SOB SOB'


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww girls I feel for you, it is def more tiring when you already have a lo to run round after! Is everybody set for Xmas? Jess do u get a u/s at this appt?


----------



## jessy1101

Nope my u/s is on jan 3rd. But she found the heartbeat right off the bat nice and strong at 165! I also got a shitttt ton of meds thank u lil sweet baby jesus which i took a huge pleasure in taking right away inside the pharmacy LOLOLOL.


----------



## jessy1101

So the exasution has now faded which has been fantastic. But my boobs are killin me big time :( And i keep getting the weirdest annoying twinges cramps on and off for a few mins a day...is that bizzare?


----------



## themarshas

So Jessy, you're saying I only have 2 more weeks of exhaustion to look forward to? I hope that's true! Because I'm beat--- all the time! That coupled with nausea and migraines it's really all just wearing me out. However, we had our first ultrasound yesterday- a dating scan because I only had one period before finding out I was preggo. I was happy to see that I was right on with my dates- 8w3d yesterday and officially due August 7th (which is my dad's birthday). Got to see our little bean with a heart rate of 175! Technology is so cool and how they find anything on those screens is amazing to me. We plan on telling my family later this week at dinner and my husband's family on Saturday. I made "Cameron's 2013 year in review" flip books which have photos of him throughout the year and what he learned, where we visited, ect in order by date. It ends with "mommy and daddy tell me that 2014 will be even better!(flip) because I'm going to be a big brother! (flip) Baby #2 Due August 7th, 2014!" We told family at 11 weeks last time and this time I just don't feel like being patient. That being said, nothing will be on facebook until after 12 weeks.

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! and Happy New Year! We don't have anything too exciting planned. Just hanging out with some friends this evening and going for a snowmobile ride tomorrow- might as well use all this excessive snow we have!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey, hope everyone had a fab Xmas and new year?! How's everyone doing? Xxx


----------



## babydust818

I'm doing great Emma! How are you?!?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ughh first af since before I got pg - it's kicking my arse! And I'm full of cold :-( feeling sorry for my self!

Cheer me up with baby news girls! How did the reveal go Liz?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls...... guess what?


:dance::holly::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







test1814.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsMoo72

Haha, thanks Rach, that's what i was hinting for! Once again, huge congrats xxxxx :happydance:

Jessy did you have your u/s? Do you have pics? How was disneyworld?


----------



## themarshas

YAAAAAAAAAAYYYY!!!! Congrats!


I'm happy to say that I only had one AF between getting pregnant for Cam and getting pregnant again! Here's too another 2 years or so without it!!

The reveal went really well. I think everyone expressed how surprised they were that we are having two so close together- I personally don't think 2 years apart is out of the ordinary... and I have no idea where they got the idea that we would be waiting... dunno!


----------



## jkb11

Hi ladies, I have posted a few timespans had trouble getting it to cross over! Congrats to all with little ones on the way!!!! Rach!!! Yay Hunni! No squinting needed with that one! 
I'm still trying:) have had several losses now but buckling down with reproductive endocrinologist for this year. She thinks I have a clotting issue as well. So I guess time will tell


----------



## AmyB1978

oMg, Rach!!!!!!!!!!!!! Soooooo soooo over the moon for you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hey Kim, lovely to hear from you! So sorry about your losses hunny :-( Hope your Dr can get you some answers and your rainbow xxx


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Rach eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! How r u feeling????? Did u re-test???? Those lines look fantastic hunny!!!

Kim it's so good to see u on here!! What's up chica??

Liz yupppp not too long to go feeling like crap wise...althought once again i'm gonna prob have to take the freaking meds all 9 months. My body hates the pregnancy hormones me thinks LOL.

The u/s went fantastic!! We have a nice strong 162 bpm beany in there. I'm thinking it's another girl and my hubby thinks it's a boy! But hey we have to each have a different guess since one of us needs to be right LOL.
:happydance::happydance: And date wise i'm now actualy due on july 15th instead of july 18th...so no huge difference LOL. Chacne i'll go into labour 3 weeks earlier like with Charlie???? shit i hope so...it was actualy a breeze hihiihhiii i loved giving birth...i'd do it again right now. And i'm actualy not being sarcastic about it LOL.

And for the reveal i had a cute shirt made for charlie with 2 monkeys holding hands saying I'm going to be a big sister July 2014. Then she wore it the whole day in front of people and we let them notice it themselves without saying anything lol. It took them a while and then they were like ahh that 's a cute shirt i'm going to be....wait...what????????????? LOLOLOL especialy to find out we were at 3 months and hadnt gave any hint whatsoever hiihiii i love big shocking suprises.

Disney was honestly just wow!!! Charlie loved it!! We had the best time ever but shit i forgot how much a go go go trip is exausting LOL. Going down south all inclusive and eating and drinking all day everyday is so sooo relaxing hiihiii.

Ohh and FYI we'll officialy know what is cooking in da womb on feb 19th ;)


----------



## babydust818

Woohoo Jessy!! Look at that beany in there. I bet you can't wait until Feb 19! That's such a cute idea about the reveal of a new baby. Totally adorbs! <3

I got my dr appt tmrw. I'm really scared, but i have a good feeling about everything. I've never made it further than the 1st appt. Never had a sono or nothing. Pretty sure it will just be a pee test tmrw to confirm pregnancy. Not sure what to expect after that. I have saw a lot of yellowish/orange stuff coming out down there. What the heck is that?!


----------



## babydust818

posted twice sorry


----------



## jessy1101

Very possible u'll also get a blood test to see ur hcg. It will give an ever better idea how things are going and etc. As for the bizzaro discharge completly normal it can b due to hormones and more implantation. 

Ahhhh all thinngs fun of a pregnancy hormonal cooch u'd b suprised how many different colors of the rainbow u can see LOL


----------



## babydust818

Thank goodness it's normal. I had a lot of it earlier. My pee is so yellow and it's not from being dehydrated. It's got to be those prenatals lol. Everytime i wipe it's yellow so i'm thinking it's from the neon yellow pee. :haha:

as long as my cooter isn't spitting out red... i'm good!


----------



## jessy1101

My pee has been so neon this whole pregnancy it's like i swallowed a goddamn glow stick ;)


----------



## babydust818

woohoo to glow in the dark pee!


----------



## jessy1101

What time is ur app Rach??? Give us deets on how it went!!


----------



## babydust818

im waiting to be seen now


----------



## babydust818

they better hurry up bcz I got to pee like a race horse!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Huge good luck babe, can't tell you how much I want this for you xxxx


----------



## babydust818

The girl came in and told me im just about 6 weeks and due Sept 12! Dr did a pap smear and took 7 viles of blood. I have to come in Thursday for another round of blood drawn to make sure hcg is doubling. Also have to drink one of those orange sugar drinks and fast for 8 hrs lol. I will feel calm and real good about everything once I hear the hcg level comparisons.

they gave me a little goodie bag of stuff. gahh!! is this real


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fab news hunny, keep us updated with your #'s xx


----------



## babydust818

I will! I just went pee and when i wiped there was spotting. Probably from the pap smear, right? I know they go in there and snip tissue. Just praying that is all it is.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I always spot after smears Rach xx


----------



## babydust818

that must be all it was! havent had anymore since :)


----------



## crystalclaro

Ohhh Im so happy and excited for you Rach, I know that I don't know you IRL but I honestly pray for you to have a baby of your own all the time!!! I'm not on here very much but I often check just to see if you got a positive yet :) and now you have again!!! sooo soo happy for you!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

did any of you have the triple screen or quad test done? 
I had mine done at 16. I should not have had it because the fact that we lost a twin can screw with the results. anyway the results came back 1:32 :( we have decided against any amnio because it wont change the outcome.If the baby has downs we are keeping the pregnancy anyway. They did offer me the harmony blood test but we have to pay for it ourselves and it is 750!!! so we cant do that either. I'm really trying to just give my worry to God but that is always easier said than done!!! when we translate the number of 1:32 it means we have about 3% chance of having a baby with downs and a 97% chance of having a baby without downs. The test was slightly elevated for spina bifida too but only based on my age , the actual score from my blood was better than the average. So that does not really count as a positive. We are having a level two ultrasound done next wed to look at the spine and to see if there is any markers and hopefully find out if its a girl or boy. 
the good news is that a twin loss or pregnancy can mess up the test as can issues with the placenta or pre- aclampsia . and I did start to develop that with Ethan before he was born and was actually diagnosed with it after he was born. 
We just want a healthy baby and a no stress pregnancy... sigh.... wish I never had those stupid tests done :(


----------



## babydust818

crystal I feel like 3% isnt bad. I know it lies in rhe back of your brain but atleast it's not switched where you have 97% chance of DS. everything is going to be fine regardless of the outcome. God gives the biggest battles to His strongest soliders. hang in there. I will prob do those tests too when I get there. take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

and thank you so much for keeping me in your prayers. youre a sweetheart! I will be praying for you as well.


----------



## crystalclaro

Thanks Rach,
i don't know why but your reply made me cry


----------



## themarshas

We are having the 1st stage of testing done next Friday (measurements and blood work-recommended between 12-14 weeks I thought?). We did last time around too... primarily because I like to have an ultrasound for reassurance right before telling the world. We will have the 2nd part done at 19 weeks. Our results were fine last time as expected, but we felt it was best to just be as prepared as possible. Honestly 3% leaves lots of room for a "normal" healthy baby. And as I see it, Downs is one of the lesser evils out there! I'd rather that then the many many other illnesses that our little ones could face in their lifetime. Downs children are some of the happiest people out there.


----------



## babydust818

omg omg omg omg.... HCG is 16,478!!!! OMG!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Woohoooooo!! The range for 5w5d is 9000-17000 so looks like you are right on track Rach! So happy for you!! Will you be getting more levels done? Xx


----------



## crystalclaro

we did not have the blood test with the ultrasound done in the first trimester because we had to make a 5 hr drive to do it and it was stormy. so the quad screen was done at 16 weeks. I know DS is the least of our worries with all that could happen.... it is still just worrying. We all want a healthy child.


----------



## crystalclaro

Those are awesome numbers Rach!!! :)


----------



## AmyB1978

Crystal, :hugs: Those are pretty good odds in your favor, especially considering that the test might be thrown off from this loss of the twin. 

Rach, :happydance: woooohooooo! Grow baby grow!


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG hey girlies :wave: clearly i have MAJOR catching up to do but i swear I have the craziest connection with you all...I've been thinking for days I MUST come log in and see how you are all doing and YAY looks like we have some great news to celebrate!!!!! Yiippppeeeeeeee I will catch up proper and then post to you all :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

thanks girls!! and welcome back Lisette!!


I had to drink that sugar drink today and it was delicious!! mine was fruit punch flavored. dr will call with results tmrw and will let me know about a scan.


----------



## Krippy

Oh my gosh! So many preggos! Congrats Liz, Jess, Rach! I am so excited for you! Happy to see so many growing bubs and beans! I haven't been on here in so long...what a great surprise to find so much happy news!


----------



## babydust818

Just called the Dr and they said my glucose came back good and my HCG is increasing. I'll have an ultrasound Thursday (23rd) at 915am!!!! YAYYY!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Nice to see all the girls back again! Big hugs to you all!

Fab news Rach, I'm so happy for you and can't wait for thurs! How you feeling? Xx


----------



## Krippy

Such great news Rach! So excited for your ultrasound!

Hi Emma! :)


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls!! :hugs: It feels sooo great to be able to get this far! I've never been able to say any of that!!! 

As for how i feel, i've felt pretty good really. Earlier i had my first good spell of MS. I was preparing dinner in the crockpot and felt really sickly. I ran to the bathroom and nothing happened. I just started breaking a sweat. I got back up and started to do dishes. Then i started feeling real bad again and ran to the bathroom and dry heaved once. YAY to MS!! Makes me feel more relaxed that things are gonna be okay!!

Seems like the only time i feel MS is when i'm doing stuff. If i'm sitting or laying down i don't feel anything really, but if i'm up doing something for awhile it tends to catch up with me.


----------



## themarshas

It's amazing how exciting the sickness is for all of us at the beginning! It's reassuring in the beginning that's for sure. Now, I'm at the point where I'm like... ok, I get that it's for the best cause ever... But, I'm realllllyyyy over being sick. Going on 7 weeks of it-- Bleck!

Oh well. I am eating an insane amount to surpress my stomach and consuming far too many Starburst-- seriously, I'm addicted and they are amazing 

Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach those are fantastic big healthy beany numbers chica!!! When i did the glucose gor charlie i thought it was yummm too. The nurse was like ok u have to drink this under a minute bla bla bla go. Abd i chugged it in 5 secs lol she was like uhh..good? Lol

Shit ive had a horrible week. I got the worst stomac flu possible. Throwing up every 10 mins all tuesday and wednesday. Couldnt move couldnt drink couldnt do anything it was horrible. Saw my obgyn on thursday and he thinks it s a bad virus so i got meds which helped. I went from 127 to 120 in less then 2 days!?!?! Kinda shocking and scary. But beany number 2 is in tip top shape with a great 162 bpm so no danger there thank god.

Crystal we just did the down syndrome ultrasound at 12 weeks and this baby got the exact score as charlie 1.3 mesurement wise. Ehich is excellemt since the dr says it s over 3 that can b worrisome and need more testimg. Since we know thats all good we refused the blood work they do to get a deeper look to see. We figure if ever there is any kind of DS it doesnt change a thing. We ll still keep the baby and love him/her just as much :)

How has all my chicas been?? Liz i had MS allllll 9 months with meds the first go..and same thing so far this go..sooooo it aint so bad lolol ;)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls how are you all!!!

Rach I am soooo happy for you hunni!!! How are you feeling???

How is everyone doing?? Miss you guys I really should check in more!!! 

How was everyones christmas?

Time flys even faster wen you have a kid huh? My lil guy is going to be 1 I cant believe it.

Xoxoox


----------



## keepthefaithx

Liz and jess. I hear u.. we look foward to sickness. Then its like holy shit man! I threw up 20 times a day for 9 months. I hope it goes away for u guys soon!!


----------



## Krippy

Hope you are feeling better Jess....That is scary weight loss but they always say when you are pregnant your body puts the baby first and it sounds like your bean is doing awesome. Any predictions on the sex yet... ;)

Can`t believe Nicky is almost 1 year old. Raif turned 1 on the December 1st and it was so crazy. It went by so fast! 

Hope you all are having a great weekend. We are TTC right now while BF still and we are at the fun part of the cycle ;) BD Whoop Whoop. FXd for an October baby!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww it's soooo nice to have all the gang back! Lisa any plans for #2? Xxxx


----------



## babydust818

I agree Emma!!

Kristen enjoy the BD and hopefully an Oct baby!! my niece's were born oct 13! I know Jessys little one is an oct baby too!!!


no MS today. just always always always tired and hungry


----------



## Krippy

Thanks Rach! I was so happy to see that after such a journey you have your BFP...I am so sorry for your loss earlier this year.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Awww happy birthday raif!! Time flies!!! Hows it going hunni??!!!

Hey em how r u?!! We are going to try for baby number 2 wen nicky turns 2 :) may change out minfs but for now thats the plan!

Im throwing a yo gabba gabba partyand just had his first birthday photoshoot.
I will try and post pica from it today!

How u feel rach???!

Jess and liz wen do you find out sex??!!

Whats everyone up to?


----------



## jessy1101

We're finding out the sex in less then a month!!! Feb 19th!! I'm thinking team pink and my hubby thinks team blue soooo we shall see. Of course it would b nice to have a boy to get the chance to have 1 of each but hey if it's another girl then i have every singly thing needed clothes wise LOL.

How is everyone? It's monday!!! And i'm actualy happy to be at work! Scary aint it???

Lisa it goes by too fast huh?? Next thing u know you'll be having the birds and the bees talk heeeheeeee.

Rach how u doin???


----------



## themarshas

We have an U/S on Friday for the screening and then plan to announce to everyone! I plan to tell my boss/company tomorrow. I dont know why but that always stresses me out the most!

My sister found out this morning that she's having another boy. She's pretty excited about it. She only wants boys haha. I was hoping she'd have a girl so the "pressure" would be off from us, but nope... 5 boys in the last 19 months for my family so everyone is routing for team girl. Personally, I couldn't care less  We find out March 13th. So far away still! 

Still nauseous all the time. But ohh well. I just eat alot.

Jessi- I had a stomach bug in Sept for a solid week. I lost 9 lbs and couldn't keep down water. After meds, anti-nausea meds, and an ER visit for fluids I finally ate 9 days later. I feel your pain!


----------



## jessy1101

Stomac bugs are evilllll Liz!!! And then everyone got it and we're like this is all your fault lolol. Wooops.

15 weeks tomorrow and still no weight gain or anything. I'm thinking i wont be visiting the maternity clothing for a while still! And since it will be hot out i'll be good in dresses and skirts!! Althought so not looking forward to how freakin hot as hell it will be in the hospital in july omggg


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW all my girlies back together and chatting it up again :) So obvioulsy I had zero time to really read like I wanted to this weekend but I'll just jump right in and congratulate all the new beanies! I'm SUPER excited for you all!!! We're waiting a few more months before TTC for #2...house on the market as of today! eeekkkkkk so yea gotta get through the move 1st and then baby making here we come :) Miss you girls all SOOO much! Promise to keep up with you all and wanna hear every single little deet esspecially from you Rach xoxoxoxoxo Jess how you feeling now sweetie? I'm guessing another girl for you...Charlie is gonna be one cutie patoutie big sister either way :)


----------



## babydust818

jessy I think it's a house full of estrogen for your hubby LOL. I hope you do get your little boy though!!

liz woohoo to a scan and announcing it to family! any feelings on what the baby may be?!

lisette good luck with the house and cant wait for you to have baby numero dos! woohooo!!!

im so happy we're all back too! emma how is beautiful Scarlett doing?

afm I am super excited for my ultrasound on Thursday! I feel like it's taking forever to get here! I am so tired all the time. ugh! when I wake up in the night its so hard to get back to sleep.


----------



## jessy1101

Rach that last cake post on FB sounded like a hugeee pregnancy craving rant LOL ;)

Then again so was my uncontrolable need for a stiff gin and tonic...hmmm...


----------



## jessy1101

Also i ve cut out breastfeeding since last tuesday and holy shizz mah boobies r huge!! And not really touchable for poor dh...ahh well shit happens :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww Jessy, I went cold turkey On stopping bf'ing and my boobies were agony for 2 whole weeks :-(


----------



## jessy1101

And just think being pregnant again must make it worst boobie pain wise right??


----------



## themarshas

Jessi- I'm just jealous that you don't have to go through having amazing BF boobs to having none. Seriously, it's massively depressing. I shouldn't complain because I'm two cup sizes bigger than I was before getting pregnant with Cam, but after having amazing BF boobs I feel like I'm soooo flat. They will return though! (I hope!) So far, I haven't gotten so much as a pregnancy boob twinge. Lame. 

I feel like it's a boy again... I dunno though. All my symptoms have been completely different this time so who knows? But my sister's were too and she's having another boy.

Lisette- good luck on all the house stuff!!


----------



## Krippy

Both of my boy pregnancies were completely different Liz so who knows? I am excited for everyone to find out. When we get preggo we are staying Team Yellow again so it is fun to live vicariously through all of your reveals, lol!

Almost time for you ultrasound Rach...Can't wait to see a pic of your little bean! :)

Hope the engorged bbs go away soon for you Jess! It must be agonizing just like Emma said!

AFM...positive OPK yesterday so hoping that we did enough to catch that eggie! FXd! I would love to have an October babe!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Sooo excited for all the new babies and all the ttc in here! I have to live it thru you guys now as we are officially done! Soooo, a couple of scans coming up this week? Rach are you getting more hcg levels done?

S did her first solo roll over today yippeee!


----------



## babydust818

Jessy do you have a belly yet? I'm bigger than you, but how far you are right now is how far i'll be on my wedding day. Just wondering if my dress will still fit lol.

Liz my boobs barely hurt. I guess every pregnancy really is different!

WTG Scarlet!! Big girl

Kristen i hope you get your wish for an Oct baby!! :)

AFM... 38 hours until scan time! I really can't wait. I truly feel in my heart everything is going to be okay!!


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i have absolutly nuttin. I<m still in my regular skinny jeans without any probs of needing to unbuttom them and etc. But it was the same for charlie i only got the real she s preg look at...6 months. So im guessing it s gonna b the same thing for this one. Which i admit is pretty fab lolol.

My dr says that it depends on if ur the type of person that retains water easily or not. If u dont u dont get any swelling and that helps. If u do the swelling can kick in really early and make ur tummy bloat. My bf who retains water sooo baddly pretty much had a bump at 12 weeks.


----------



## jessy1101

Forgot to add i go the major boobage tho. Like bowchica wow wow globes hiiihiiihii. So the non tummy bump just wentr to my boobies instead ;)


----------



## babydust818

lol okay thanks. I'm definitely a bloater. :/ oh well! I hope so badly we hear a heartbeat tmrw. I'm so afraid of having a sac with no baby. I had a blighted ovum last time, although the dr never did an ultrasound. He said he was confident that is what happened. I had spotted the whole pregnancy though. So it gives me hope things may be okay tmrw. Just a nervous wreck! Last week i had 2 days back to back of nausea. Haven't felt anything since. My boobs feel fine. I don't feel pregnant whatsoever. Other than dizziness at times and tiredness. wahh


----------



## jessy1101

I think it<s safe to say that with the gigantic hcg levels u got going on there is most definetly a beany in there for sure. As for symptoms the higher the hcg the more ur body can get use to it and not produce crazy symptoms. Then next thing u know it all comes back and kicks the beejesus outta ya ;)

I think my body just sucks in dealing with the foreign hormones and likes to kick my ass each pregnancy. Holy shit can u imagine when i get menopause????? WTF am i gonna do lol i<ll have hot flashes in teh freakin shower with my luck!

What time is ur u/s tomorrow?


----------



## babydust818

915am. So 23.5 hrs!!! I hope that is what is going on with me. Just worries the crap outta me! I feel like crap this morning. Have a sore throat. Feels like my breathing is cut off.


----------



## MrsMoo72

I can't wait to hear your news Rach, think you're about 5 hours behind me? It's 3.05pm here now. Cold symptoms can be pg symptoms as well - I had sinusy issue all thru mine xx


----------



## themarshas

I can't wait to hear the great results of your U/S. With Cam I barely had any symptoms- a boob twinge (until they really started growing then they hurt) and 2 incidents of nausea and that was it. So, symptoms don't mean anything in my book. 
I'm not a bloater thankfully but I did swell horribly towards the end with Cam- I was also pregnant during one of the hottest summers and had him at the end of July so I think that's just part of having a summer baby. I didn't show at all with him until after week 17 and I didn't have a stranger ask until week 23. I'm still really small this time but I have a bump. I don't know that anyone else can really tell at week 12, but I can. However, my clothes are still fitting fine so I hope that continues for at least a few weeks more. 

I also can't wait for our U/S on Friday! I'm also excited for a hair cut-- easily made happy today I guess, but seriously it's been 4 months! I can't wait!


----------



## babydust818

Thank you girls! That is why i love venting to you all. You know how to reassure a girl and make her feel better! :hugs: I am real anxious to see if it's twins. Idk if i told y'all this, but my sister has twins and Andrew (my OH) sister has twins. Man i wish tmrw was here already!!! Emma, yup you're 5 hrs behind.

Liz you've reassured me the most! lol. I feel much better now. What time is your scan on Friday?!


----------



## themarshas

It's at 2:30EST


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave: 

Is it Friday yet? dayymmm its brutally cold up in here! Jess you freezing too? Rach did you get your cake on girl? I say you go for it.....that and sllleeeeppppp to your hearts content! best way to pass the time and spoil yourself a little!!! Liz :wave: how many weeks are you? Is it your scan for gender this week? Super duper excitng stuff you guys! 

We had our first visit last night and they already asked for a second like 2hours later! eeekkkk man i hope it sells quick cuz keeping it looking like a fricken magazine is NOT easy with my little trouble maker Melina! OUF!!!!


----------



## crystalclaro

Don't worry Rach, I did not feel many symptoms with this baby at first, just tired and dizzy. I feel them now that is for sure !!! 
We found out today that we are having a GIRL!!! I had a dream last week that the baby was a girl... lol. hubby lost the bet and now has to do dishes for a whole month!!! woohoo
I will find out tomorrow if the ultrasound saw any markers for downs and such, I have a feeling that they did not see any because the scan was only like 20 min and that was with me going to pee to make her turn around. And then next week we go to Edmonton for the heart ultrasound. 
Started getting contractions again with walking :( so it looks like I will be staying home most of the time. 
I think we are going with the name Ella Marie Joy :) its easy for Ethan to say .. he says " lala" hahah oh he also says "amen" after bedtime and dinner prayers.. lol soo cute <3


----------



## babydust818

Good luck Lisette!! Hope it sells quick.

Crystal awww congrats on a girl!! The name is adorable. Thanks for the reassurance with symptoms. I'm so anxious for tmrw!!

Everyone please say a prayer for me!


----------



## MrsMoo72

All the luck and best wishes in the world for this morn Rach, can't wait to hear your news xxxxx


----------



## babydust818

thanks Emma! I'm a nervous wreck. Just an hour and a half to go!


----------



## AmyB1978

Good luck today, Rach! Can't wait to see your little bean, or will it be two?!?

Crystal, yay for team pink! Take it easy and keep her cooking a good while longer! Good luck on your US results, I'm sure it will be good news!

Lisette, good luck with the house!

Hi everyone else!!! Hope you are well!

Emily is a year old today!!! How?!?


----------



## themarshas

I'm only 12 weeks so this U/S is just for growth and downs testing. We find out gender March 13th! Congrats on the girl and great name!

And Happy Birthday to Emily!!


----------



## jessy1101

Crystal congrats on joining team pink!!!!!!!

Amy ahhh it just flies by huh? Happy bday to ur lil cutie!

Lisete i've been freeezing my damn booty off!! And yet my hubby still goes ice fishing??? Crazy ******* LOL.

Rach omg i keep checking to see if you've updated i'm on pins and needles for ur hunny! But i honestly think you'll be getting extremely fab news so no worries :)

Liz dont u find it's going by fast this pregnancy??? I'm gonna b 4 months next week???? How is that possible???? My gender scan is right around the freakin corner! And jesus i'm excited. But i'm still convinced we're gonna see a mini vaginee....and hubby thinks it will b a mini weeny...with a big proportion LOL. I'm like ok dude chill it's not gonna b poking out any time soon. Men are weird for that stuff huh?


----------



## jessy1101

Hey Liz sup with ur sick avator? U feelin like poo this morning hun?


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG Rach pins and needles here too! sending loads of positive vibes xoxoxo

Morning everyone :wave:


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!! :wave: All went well today!!! The US tech told me baby would be 1/5 of an inch, but baby was 1/4 of an inch! Little bigger than she expected. She said i'm right where i need to be. That my EDD is still gonna be Sept 12. I asked if there was 2 and she said no lol. She zoomed in on the baby and i heard the heartbeat! :cloud9: Seems so much more real now. I am over the moon!!!! I have a dr appt with my Dr. on Feb 11. Not real sure what for. I guess to see how i'm doing. The tech didn't say how many bpm the heartbeat was, but i was happy to just hear it! Andrew and i teared up. We are so excited!!! Makes it harder for me to hold the news in!
 



Attached Files:







us123.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 0









us123(2).jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jessy1101

Eeeeeeeeeeeeee congrats Rach!!! So happy for u guys!! It's the most incredible feeling in the world huh?


----------



## NewbieLisette

OMG :cloud9: sssssssssooooooooooo happy for you doll! Bask in this wonderful day, its truly one you will never forget! Congrats girlie!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Oh and Rach Melina is Sept.7th so your pg and dates will be just like me :) Ur feb appt is gonna be for 12weeks and gender scan around Easter time! Yipppeeee :)


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls!! <3

Andrews bday is Sept 8th! Would be so cool to have the baby then.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yipppppeeeeeeee!!!! Huge congrats again Rach, so happy for you xxxxx


----------



## NewbieLisette

How are you Emma? And ur little cuties? Whats the weather like for you? We are freezing our bums off! LOL

Amy Happy Birthday for the little one, my how time flys :)

Crystal Congrats on team pink, I didn't even know you were pg! YAY more excitement to follow! 

So how many of you ladies are now back to TTC? I'm feeling like I'm almost ready to start too so gotta get this house sold and start tracking again! Be awesome to be pg with all you ladies again :) xoxo


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy birthday Emily! 
Congrats on team pink Crystal!

Hey Lisette, how is lil miss Melina? We are good thanks, busy but good! S is now 5months so it's about time we had a bunch more babies On here!


----------



## themarshas

YAY! SO excited for you! We knew it would be great news


----------



## Krippy

I knew it would be great news Rach! Congrats hun! :)


----------



## jessy1101

It's friday!!!! Sooo sooo happy that this week is finaly over. It's been pretty hardcore work wise so let's just say i'm glad to b spending the weekend outta here lol.

I'm also pretty sure i've starting feeling Beany the second!!! I dont exactly remember what it was like those first few times with Charlie but pretty sure it's the same thing...i think...LOL


----------



## babydust818

I have been feeling a lot tonight. lots of little cramps and flutters, in my ovaries and under belly button. so much gas too.


----------



## themarshas

I'm pretty sure that I can feel this little one already! Which doesn't surprise me, at the u/s he/she was going crazy! Moving all over the place and rolling. The U/S went great. 5cm long and right on track for size. They didn't expect any issues or genetic concerns given the measurements they took. It's so great to see little ones on the U/S! Heartbeat of 159. The techs guess was girl based on Genital Tubercle Angle, anyone heard of it? Time will tell I guess but from one I could see and given the theory it definitely looked like a girl... a first for this generation--on both sides of the family!


----------



## jessy1101

No clue Liz the tech didnt even check if she could see anything. Turns out they had tons of probs lately with patients who find out the sexe at 12 weeks (or what it looks to be sexe wise) and either go crazy with buying tons of things and then finding out it's the opposite gender..or even worst finding out and it not being the gender they want they go for an abortion (which i'm sorry but is motherfucking crazy!) So cuz of all that crap they are now forbiden from telling us until the 19 week scan. 

Rach how u doing? I've always had twinges and cramps both pregnancies but never anything gas wise. Where as my bff who is also preg on number 2 is at 12 weeks and already has a bump! She swells and retains water like crazy tho.

OMG we were on the go like crazy this weekend. Brunches and dinners and we went to an indoor kids parc with tons of slides and tubes Charlie had a blast!! And slept tons too after lolol. Next weekend we're going ice skating on the canal and going for Beavertails!!! Shit now that will be delicious i'm definetly craving one right now....u guys know what beavertails are right????


----------



## themarshas

People are crazy. I refuse to buy anything until after our next scan. Although, my husband is convinced. Although, he's creepy anyway... I don't think I told you all the story--- so, we DTD (the sex 3 days before O that ended up creating this baby) and he looked at me and said "we just made a baby girl". A couple weekends later he asked me if I was going to test or not and I thought there was no way I was preggo given he wasn't even home during O'time and we barely had sex that month, but he was convinced I was! And, tadda! Positive. So now, he is certain this a girl because he "knew" it from the moment "she" was conceived... Creeper.


----------



## themarshas

And Jessi- now I'm hungry! Yum!!


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmmm that is pretty freaky deaky. But then again my hubby is convinced 100% it's a boy...for who knows why. And i keep telling him i'm scared you'll be dissapointed if it's a girl blablabla and he says not at all. It would b great having another girl just it would b fun to have 1 of each. Which it would b for sure sure but i dunno..i m paranoid about sad faces when it's time to find out.

Plus pretty much all his family is rooting for a boy since there are only girls on their side and if he doesnt end up having a boy his family line technicly dies out...talk about goddamn pressure!!


----------



## jessy1101

Beavertails are awsome!! Ilove the hazelnut choco banane one!


----------



## jessy1101

https://www.beavertailsinc.com/

'sigh' Me WANT!


----------



## jessy1101

Damn i ve just realised my gender scan is in 3 weeks!!!!! And now i'm excited nervous freakin out as hell!!! I now do not want to have to wait 3 freakin weeks LOL.


----------



## themarshas

It's soooo soon but still so far away. I have another 7 weeks! Bleck! But, that's probably a good thing or I'd want to be out baby shopping. Clearly if this bean is a girl she "needs" so much stuff! haha

But for now I'm focusing on maternity clothes! Gotta take advantage of spending hubby's money on me before this baby comes along and takes all the money away. Even though I'm still tiny and have no idea what size I might end up haha. I've already bought 10 shirts off a facebook swap site- they looked brand new and I got them for a total of $40. Couldn't pass it up!


----------



## babydust818

Girls i need your input. I am so badly wanting to make my baby news facebook offical. I know i'm risking a lot by doing it, but at the same time i know nothing bad is going to happen. :) What do you think?

Oh and get this... my sister found out she is pregnant and her due date is Sept 30th. What. the. fudge.


----------



## Krippy

I saw you did it Rach! You enjoy every moment! :)


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies! 

Hope the somewhat newly preggers on here are feeling ok!! Jess - you still have crazy MS?? 

I'm joining the preggo bandwagon again - hopefully for another 36 weeks this time!! I attached photos of tests - from top to bottom is Sunday, Monday and Today - I was pretty nervous yesterday it hadn't gotten any darker but feel a bit better today now that the line is getting more defined. AF is due tomorrow and boobs are nice and sore so I'm hopeful!! :)
 



Attached Files:







20140128_052547.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jessy1101

Good for u Rach on making it official! I know how exctiing it is to make the announcement and i honestly believe that u have nothing to worry about pregnancy wise! Weird right for ur sister?? Guess it was meant to be.

Lindz i think those tests look fab chica!! Definetly getting nice and darker. Especialy considering ur not late yet period wise.

Liz it just seems like it flew by so fast getting here to the 16 week point and now that the gender scan is right around the corner it's sooooooo slow booooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

confusedprego said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope the somewhat newly preggers on here are feeling ok!! Jess - you still have crazy MS??
> 
> I'm joining the preggo bandwagon again - hopefully for another 36 weeks this time!! I attached photos of tests - from top to bottom is Sunday, Monday and Today - I was pretty nervous yesterday it hadn't gotten any darker but feel a bit better today now that the line is getting more defined. AF is due tomorrow and boobs are nice and sore so I'm hopeful!! :)

Congrats! :happydance: At how many DPO did you start testing? I am 7 DPO and going slightly crazy but want to hold off for as long as possible to avoid unecessary BFNs!


----------



## confusedprego

I started at 7DPO but first very faint positive was Sunday at 10DPO. I use the cheapie tests so I'm not sure if they show up sooner or later than other tests but if I squinted really hard on 9DPO in the evening I could kind of see the line but didn't definitely see it until FMU 10DPO (top test in the pic). I think the earliest I've ever gotten a positive test is 10DPO thinking back! I couldn't help myself, haha! Good luck! I'll check back in on you! :)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks hun! I was thinking of starting with cheapies around Thursday or Friday so 9 or 10 DPO. I am tired of seeing BFNs so I would rather fight the urge and wait. I will let everyone know! Wishing you a happy and healthy "36 weeks" ;)


----------



## themarshas

Yea! Congrats! I love coming on here and seeing great news! 

And Go ahead- make it facebook official! It's so exciting to be able to share the news with people. Congrats to your sister too! It's actually nice to have someone you are close with (assuming you are) to share it all with. She will understand your moans, groans, excitement and cravings. My sister is 7 weeks ahead of me this time (last time she was 15 weeks ahead- but her little man was 10 days late and mine was 1 week early so there are only 13ish weeks between them). So we've gotten to share both pregnancy together and are currently both craving Starburst. So random! But, so delicious!


----------



## jessy1101

Ouffff heartburn beurkkkk


----------



## babydust818

That's so awesome Liz! How ironic you and your sister both were/are prego together! I bet it does help that you can relate to one another! :) I hope you get a little girl. Your family will be complete!

Kristen i hope you get your BFP! Then you and Lindsay (confusedprego) will be bump buddies for October!! WOOHOO!! Of course we all will be though :thumbup:

My BBs have been a little bit more sore than usual the last 2 days (YAY, FINALLY!). The moment i say this though, it will disappear. GAH. Boob check *squeezes boobs*... yup still sore. :haha: 

I love when i bump into people now and they say Congrats. I hate hiding good things from people. So happy i told everyone already. I'm too excited to keep it in! Lots of people say the picture looks great and the beanster looks healthy. I sure hope so!


----------



## jessy1101

I think it means even more to make it official since u've had losses and been trying so long. Now u can finaly jmup on the I'M PREGNANT bandwagon and go crazyyyyyyyyyyyy LOL. 8 weeks tomorrow that's amazing Rach!! Do u have any kind of i think it's either pink or blue?? I'm guessing girl for u. Dunno why lately it feels like it's lil mini vaginee's all around so. I think i'm growing one hihihi. But hey not long to go now to get the real confirmation of what's what so s'all good.

Do u have ur next us booked? Dr app? Deets deets deets!!!

I'm feeling pretty good today. It's finaly getting hotter up in here lol. About damn time all this freezing cold and frostbite warnings have been a goddamn pain in the ass...


----------



## themarshas

Jessi I looked at the weather and it's still not supposed to hit 30 degrees (F) here for at least another 10 days and I am seriously depressed! Thankfully there is only 11 days until Florida and it had better be sunny and gorgeous the whole time we are there! I need warmth! It's been like living in the arctic!

Rach- I'm glad you told everyone and it's always great to have the support of some many people! I'm almost hoping this beany is a boy because I don't know that I want to stop at 2, and if it's a girl I'm sure my hubby will... :-(


----------



## jessy1101

It's funny we'Ve always said we wanted 2. Then we had Charlie and are open for a 3rd. But it depends on how it goes with 2 kids if we arent stark raving loony toons by maybe 2 years we'd prob try for another. But once again it very much depends lol. 3 kids is $$$ and time consuming and just...kinda scares me at this point LOL. Another 9 months of being sick and feeling ooky...and then juggling it all...ya like i said we're open to it but i'm not sure if it will happen LOL.

I wish it was friday already....we have an awsome weekend planned and i just want to get it started..


----------



## babydust818

Liz I feel the same way! I'd love 3 kids and somewhere in there get one of each!

I think I'm having a boy. Everyone has said girl but im thinking not lol. I just have had this feeling for years I'd have a boy first!


----------



## themarshas

Don't get me wrong, the thought of three I find terrifying! We would need bigger vehicles and sharing bedrooms... just more challenging. But the next two would be farther apart in age because at least one would need to be in school to afford it 

But I like at least having the option!


----------



## babydust818

I agree! Andrew and i were thinking of trying again in about 2 years for baby #2. If we end up getting the same gender again, we were going to try again, but not for a few more years after. Maybe like 3-4?


----------



## jessy1101

Trust me Rach if i've learnt anything is that sometimes sticking to 'THE PLAN' doesnt at all work out like u want it to lol. I never in a million years thought i'd get preg this early this time. I swear to god i still have no idea how it happend. I mean i know...but i dont know LOL.

As for the addition of a 3rd debate i'd definetly wait 2 years this time...if i have to get a goddamn lock down on my vagina mark my words I WILL DO IT!!!!

On another note it's motherfucking fridayyyyyyyyyyy. We're going skating tonight and imma eat me some beaver tails!!


----------



## babydust818

sounds yummy jess!!!

man I can't help but worry constant. I had pink spotting this morning. it's gone now. no cramps or anything. i feel like my symptoms have disappeared for the last 24 hrs. I cant stop worrying. how the hell do u girls do it?! I am driving myself crazy


----------



## jessy1101

U pretty much have to tell yourself over worrying at this point will only be negative for u. It will drive u crazy but wont change anything u know? When is ur next dr app? The fact that ur bean is growing very nicely and that u saw the heartbeat is a very good thing. 

Pink spotting is absolutly normal. I had some with this preg and some when i was preg with charlie. With charlie i'd get these weird uterus pains like a very pressure or bruising. It's the the baby borrowing in deeper and growing completly normal.


----------



## babydust818

I hope so Jess. freaks me out too that my ticker didn't move to 8 weeks today. pisses me off!!


----------



## babydust818

I just called dr and he isnt in today but another dr is. so im going at 1130 to make sure things are okay.


----------



## confusedprego

Just stalking here - glad you're going to the doc Rach - never hurts!! Maybe they'll even give you another peek at the baby!! Let us know how it goes : )


----------



## babydust818

Went to the drs at 1130 because of the spotting. I'm left with even more questions. The dr went over my sonogram with me. Said baby looked okay but he did see a dermoid tumor in my right ovary and a cyst in my left ovary. He said the dangers of that to the baby are none, but it may be affecting my hormone levels (progesterone). He scheduled me another scan on Monday at 1030am. I have to go see my original dr later that day at 230pm. He asked if we heard a heartbeat and i said yes. He said well that's good because only 3% who have a heartbeat ends bad. So that gave me a little bit of reassurance. He said the tumor could be a reason why i am spotting because it's left over from when i ovulated..... or something like that. I didn't follow that part. I am just anxious now for Monday to get here....


----------



## jessy1101

Makes lots of sense for the spotting. I know tons of women who have had that and it doesnt affect the baby at all. They will just moniter u closely. Yup it falls to 3% once u get a heartbeat. At least you'll feel better after another scan. The dr didnt try to see if he could hear it with a doppler?


----------



## babydust818

nope he didn't. he was going over my scan from last week. I guess the ultrasound technicians onlyncome on mondays and Thursdays there. so thats why I couldn't get one of those. wish he did have a doppler to hear hb


----------



## AmyB1978

Rach, :hugs: try not to worry. (I know, easier said then done.)


----------



## Krippy

Hope you are doing ok Rach...Thinking of you and little beanie. Please try not to worry! 

AFM....Got my BFP this morning. I am in total shock and really didn't expect it so soon at all. I am so happy right now!


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats!! :) How exciting! So many prego's!


----------



## Krippy

confusedprego said:


> Congrats!! :) How exciting! So many prego's!

Thanks Linds! :hugs:


----------



## confusedprego

Was today your first testing day?? What DPO are you??


----------



## MrsMoo72

Congrats Kris!!!! So happy for all of you! Erm....am I the only one who's not pg??? Xxxx


----------



## babydust818

Congrats Kristen!!!! So happy for u doll. when is ur estimated due date?!

Emma I dont think Lisa or Stacey are prego again. Oh and Lauren! Been so lomg since they chimmed in. Lisette too!

afm I bought a doppler on ebay last night to calm my worst nightmares. I should get it between Monday and Wednesday. I can't wait. I went with Sonoline B. anyone have it?


----------



## Krippy

confusedprego said:


> Was today your first testing day?? What DPO are you??

Today was the first day at 11 DPO...I held off as long as I could!



MrsMoo72 said:


> Congrats Kris!!!! So happy for all of you! Erm....am I the only one who's not pg??? Xxxx

Thank you! :winkwink:



babydust818 said:


> Congrats Kristen!!!! So happy for u doll. when is ur estimated due date?!
> 
> Emma I dont think Lisa or Stacey are prego again. Oh and Lauren! Been so lomg since they chimmed in. Lisette too!
> 
> afm I bought a doppler on ebay last night to calm my worst nightmares. I should get it between Monday and Wednesday. I can't wait. I went with Sonoline B. anyone have it?

October 16, 2014 is my EDD! :happydance:


----------



## babydust818

You and Linds are 1 week apart! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Krippy

That is awesome! <3 it!


----------



## confusedprego

Aw! One week apart - I love all the pregoness going around!! must be in the water...all over the world!!


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Kris that'S fantastic!!! Congrats hunny! It's actualy pretty awsome having so many bump buddies once again i love it!

Rach what time is ur us this morning? 10:30 i think???? Let us know ASAP!!

How in the freakin hell could the weekend of flown by so fast????????? It's very much unfair :(


----------



## NewbieLisette

Eeekkkkkkk :happydance: congrats to all the new preggos!!! I'm super duper excited for all the new PUPO babies coming!!! 

Rach I'm praying for you this morning hunni! I know its always nerve-wracking but I have a great feeling your lil penut is gonna be just fine girlie!!! (and i'm guessing boy for u too!)

Emm I'm totally getting preggo envy here too! LOL Hope your lil cutie's are all doing good!

AFM the house stuff is still stressing us a little but I'm staying positive and enjoying my little munchkin on the weekends! We started baby gymnastics on Saturday and naturally my little daredevil LOVED it!!! lol God they are soo dam cute at this age eh :)

I will email Lauren and tell her to get her booty back on here for a check in ;)


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette they offer baby gymnastics????????? OMG Charlie would love that!! I wonder if they have that in Gatineau/Ottawa...


----------



## NewbieLisette

Jess :wave: check out Le Petit Gym or Mon Gym and if not I'm in vaudreuil which is pretty close me thinks so you could come visit us on Saturdays ;)


----------



## babydust818

I am just soooo excited! I got to see peanut today and it was the most CUTEST thing ever to see its little arms and legs wiggling around. My gosh it was adorable! Heartbeat was 173 bpm. Also baby is measuring 2 days ahead as of right now. Such a strong little bean i got!! OOO i am just so excited. I go see my OBGYN at 230 to go over everything. I hope it's all good news!!


AND my doppler came in the mail today!
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 2









baby2.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Krippy

So happy for you Rach! What fab news! And what a gorgeous beanie you have there.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww Rach I cant even tell you how happy I am for you :-D You are gonnna be a glowing bride in a few weeks eeeekkk! Xxxx


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girls!!!!!! I am super excited! I just pray dr appt goes good later. I don't see why it wouldn't. I'll let y'all know how it goes! Man i am just soo excited!!!!!!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Coulndn't happen to a nicer person :) I told ya your turn would come sweetie and I'm soooo happy to be here virtually celebrating for ya :hugs:


----------



## themarshas

Congrats! And Rach I'm happy to hear all is well. I'm sure your afternoon apt will be full of good news!


----------



## babydust818

doctor said I have a bleed in the placenta which caused the spotting. he said it isn't abnormal but as long as it doesnt get real bad then things should be okay otherwise that results in miscarriage. .my pprogesterone level was low at 14.6 dr said that is a grey area so he wants to put me on supplements. my insurance won't cover it and would be $450. so im waiting for my dr office to fax them back for a generic. he said as of now baby is healthy and perfect size.


----------



## jessy1101

Super duper excited for u Rach!!! I think that is one gorgeous lil jelly belly u got growing there :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Lisette is that your house that you are selling that's On fb?? Why the heck do you want to move, it's amazing!! Wish we had big beautiful houses like that here, they're all so tiny! Xx


----------



## themarshas

hahaha I saw Lisette's post and was like--- I'd buy that! It's gorgeous.... maybe you should come decorate my house!?


----------



## jessy1101

Holy sweet all that is holy it's already thursday!!!!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeeee the week has just flown right by thank god for that!!

Plans this weekend??? Weirdest thing ever i'm craving sausages! Like not...my hubby's bratwurst (teeeeeeeeeeheeee) but actualy sausages. And the spicier the freakin better! There is a butchers shop here called the sausage kitchen with over 30 different kinds of fresh sausages and i thnk i might pick some up for dinner tonight! And eat that with some delicious poutine mhhhmmmm..


----------



## adav18

Hi Ladies,

Hopefully I am doing this right! Haven't been on the site for a while.

I miscarried on January 14, 2014. I bled for 8 days and we started BDing, 3 days after bleeding stopped. I do not use OPK's or temp and I was just curious on what CD right after a miscarriage did you receive your BFP? The reason I was asking for CD is because I'm not sure when/if I ovulated. I also started my first CD with the first day bleeding from miscarriage. I also had some spotting (few hours, light pink) on CD 17, when wiping and just quarter sized on pad (sorry, tmi). Possibly implantation bleeding, if O'ed 3 days after I stopped bleeding? My breasts have also been VERY VERY sore the last few days. Any info would be greatly appreciated!

BTW: Went in Monday (2.3.14) and HCG levels were negative. 2 weeks prior to that, I was at a 12 (3 days after bleeding stopped).


----------



## jessy1101

Hi Adav! First of all my name is Jessy (obv by my screen name lol) and would like to welcome u to a group of the most amazing suportive women u shall meet. I'm so sorry for your loss i know how hard it is and how much u just feel like u want to do everything in ur power to get pregnant as fast as possible. I also want to assure u that there is no such thing as TMI plz feel free to share with us we will not be shocked about details trust me on that.

As for my bfp i had my mc at the end of august 2011 and had 3 very wonky cycles where i couldnt even tell when i was ovulating and etc. In feb 2012 i bought my first try of clearblue digital ovulation moniter and got my bfp at 11 dpo end of feb. During that cycle i had the weirdest spotting at 8 and 9 dpo. I was pretty sure i was out of the game and then got my bfp!

There is most definetly tons of hope and i am sure you will conceive a very healthy beany in no time!! Do not hesitate to share any of ur fears with us we are most definetly there for u hunny!!


----------



## adav18

Hi Jessy, thanks for welcoming me! My name is Alyse. I am 26 and already have 2 beautiful boys, but we were hoping to get a little girl. It has been rough since the mc, but I love reading positive stories to keep me going :) I hope I get to read more stories about BFP's on this thread!


----------



## jessy1101

Of course u will!! This has been a really lucky thread that we've had going for 2 and half years now...wow already.

I have 1 daughter who is 15 months and am now preg with number 2 which was a complete suprise since we hadnt been planning on it for another 6 months lol. Ohh well i guess when it is meant to happen there is nothing u can do about it huh?

Everyone on here has had their fair share of struggles so u are not alone in any way!


----------



## adav18

I have a 7 year old and my second son will be 1 on Saturday!! Can't believe it, time sure does fly. It took me 3.5 years to get pregnant with my second which is why I am so anxious to try right away because you never know how long it will take. I also heard women are more fertile after a mc. FX'd for a healthy bubs for you!


----------



## themarshas

Hi There! Welcome, and sorry for your loss!
I'm Liz, 26, I have an 18 month old little man and i'm 14 weeks pregnant with #2. Like Jessy, we were planning to start trying again so I got off birth control because between that and BF I hadn't gotten a period--one period then boom! pregnant!  

The first time I was pregnant I had a M/C and it was only 26 days from the start of the M/C bleeding to getting another BF! Now that rainbow is 18months! It was unexpected and very welcomed! I had bloodwork in the weeks after my M/C and within a few days (still bleeding) my number went back to 0 so I knew there was a chance but really did not expect the positive so soon. If I hadn't had bloodwork to prove a 0 level I don't know that I would have believed that pregnancy test.


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh Liz i got my stoopid period the month after giving birth even tho i was bf. Just goes to show how everyone can be so different body and hormone wise.

How r u feeling?? The strangest thing i m feeling fat...in my vajayjay LOLOLOL freakkyyyyyy


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh Alyse (can i call u Aly? I'm very big on nicknames lol) just a heads up we are very..forward..with all things that can sometimes be considered tmi. Hence the we do not believe in such a thing called TMI.

So prepare yourself to read things about u know...vaginas and sex and etc etc LOL :) :) But it is all in good fun.


----------



## adav18

Hi themarshas! Thank you for sharing your story! Congrats on your new pregnancy! This gives me hope that I may be able to get my BFP this month :) Did you have any weird spotting or signs that you were pregnant after mc and before your BFP?


----------



## adav18

I'm myself am very open, but didn't want to offend anyone, so I'm definitely OK with that..HAHA! You can call me Aly if you prefer! It is closer to the names that people try to pronounce when trying to say my name..ha!


----------



## jessy1101

Yuppp no chance of offending anyone on here sooo no worries!

How is it pronounced? Like alice or aleeeze? Where r u from?


----------



## adav18

It is pronounced like you are signing a lease for a house, but all together..LOL! I'm from Iowa! You?


----------



## jessy1101

Kkk so like Aleeese. No prob but you'll still be Aly to me LOL.

I'm from Canada! Quebec to be more precise so i'm english and french :)


----------



## Krippy

Welcome Alise! I am Kristin...I have a 2 year old angel and a 14 month old rainbow! I see that Jessy has been giving you the low down! This is a crazy supportive group of ladies. I am so sorry for your loss and I can't wait for you to get your BFP! :)


----------



## jessy1101

How r u feeling Kris? Any symptoms? 

After weeks of feeling the bubble effect tummy wise i got my first big kick yesterday! Still a bit confused tho since at my us for 12 weeks they found that my placenta was forward instead of behind the baby like with charlie. So they said it would take a longer time like 21-22 weeks to feel the baby so how come i feel bean the 2nd no prob?? Can ur placenta go backwards or some whacky doodle dandy thinggy like that??


----------



## adav18

Hi Kristin, thank you for the welcome! I'm hoping to get my BFP soon, but only time will tell (sometimes I hate that saying!)


----------



## babydust818

Good luck Aleece! We are happy to have you!

Jessy... craving spicy stuff? Hmmm according to myth finder that means BOY!


----------



## jessy1101

Oooo that is interesting Rach. Since with Charlie it was just sweets all the time instead of spicy. This time omg i want all things spice sausages buffalo wings...sex..LOLOLOLOL


----------



## confusedprego

Hi Ladies!

Jess - I had an anterior placenta (belly placenta) with Oakley but I felt him kicking around 16 weeks - they say you feel boys sooner!  I craved chocolate milk like it was my job when I was pregnant with him. I have the fridge stocked just in case it kicks in early haha. 

Got my first appointment set up - Feb 27th - seems so far away!


----------



## Krippy

jessy1101 said:


> How r u feeling Kris? Any symptoms?
> 
> After weeks of feeling the bubble effect tummy wise i got my first big kick yesterday! Still a bit confused tho since at my us for 12 weeks they found that my placenta was forward instead of behind the baby like with charlie. So they said it would take a longer time like 21-22 weeks to feel the baby so how come i feel bean the 2nd no prob?? Can ur placenta go backwards or some whacky doodle dandy thinggy like that??

I felt kicks with Raif at 13 weeks...Maybe your babe is kicking where the placenta isn't? :shrug:

I feel pretty good...Just that hungry, hollow feeling and sooooo grouchy!


----------



## themarshas

I feel like I'm coming down with the flu--- but considering I've felt this way for 10 weeks I guess I'm just pregnant! Cam was so much easier! With him I craved fudgsicles!! And now I mostly crave sushi and salty things.... super weird, I have no sweet tooth these days which is not like me.

When I got pregnant with Cam just after my M/C the only symptom I had was sore boobs. I had gone for a run without a good bra on so I blamed it on that... until it never went away and the positive test came! Honestly that was my only symptom/side-effect the whole pregnancy last time.


----------



## themarshas

And Jessi I'm positive that I can feel butterflies already off and on- 14 weeks so I'm guessing you probably can too.


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> And Jessi I'm positive that I can feel butterflies already off and on- 14 weeks so I'm guessing you probably can too.

I've had the butterflies and bubbles since 14 weeks and then as of this week it's kicks! Last night i was lying down flat on the floor and omg it suddenly became a goddamn david beckam soccer marathon in my tummy LOL. DH was like omggg u think i'll be able to feel it now? And i'm like sorry hunny it's still just on the inside LOL. But it probably wont take too long time wise i'm at the ssame stage as with charlie feeling kick wise and it took about 2 weeks after that to feel it on the outside.

See that i hear ya Liz i'm a huge sugar person u guys know that i'm always talking about beaver tails and chocolate and etc. And then all of a sudden it's like nope i dont want sugar i want super duper omfg it burns spicy! And i've been lucky to be able to eat that and not get major death heartburn boooo ya :happydance::happydance:

I'm also way more into sex this time around. Last pregnancy it was like negative 5 on the hot and heavy hormone meter. Now i'm actualy waking up at freakin 3 am to get my higgly piggly on. LOL i just made that new statement up for hardocre luvin. Last time it was bowchica wow wow this time it's the higgly piggly dance :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey chicas :wave: Happy Friday everyone!

thanks for the laughs as usual its always a great place to come esspecially on a Friday when you don't wanna work ;) And thanks for the love on my house! Trust me its totally been staged by a designer and its a BIACHHHHH to keep it looking that way every day but we are having lots of intrest and an open house this Sunday so fingers crossed it will sell and we can go back to being normal people with toys and sippy cups everywhere! lol

Welcome Aly :wave: My name is Lisette and I had a MMC in Sept of 2011 - took us one cycle of waiting and 2 of trying to get our BFP and little rainbow is now 17months today actually!!! Best of luck for your BFP soon girl :)

Super duper excited for all my preggos and love reading all your cravings and tummy flutters! God I'm excited for Melina to be a big sister one day soon!!! Actually even excited to be back in Maternity clothes and have a pass on eating bad and being exhausted! LMAO All my friends are either pg again or ttc so i'm definately feeling more ready to go! Come ON house SELL SELL SELL :)


----------



## jessy1101

Lisette nooooooooooooo maternity clothes??? REALLY????? I'm gonna miss all these sexy blouses and pencil skirt getups i get to wear right now...but saddly wont be for long boooooo. I feel like a got a mini bump overnight it's coocoo for cocopuffs damnit. Ohh well what can u do i feel like ma vagina has gotten too fat for my undergarments now how that is possible i have no idea...

At least it s not like that time i had THE WORST reaction to silicone lube and looked like i had a miniture penis..jesus hubby thought it was hilarious to playfully slap it..b...astard.......LOL


----------



## jessy1101

If i google vaginal weight gain...is that weird?


----------



## NewbieLisette

:haha: Jess go for it!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I didnt get a chance to post my 12 week pics what do u guys think? Some look like amini penis and some a mini vagina.


----------



## babydust818

That's tough Jess. First picture looks like boy and the last one looks like a girl! I guess baby is confused about what it wants to be like momma and her silicone penis! :haha: I hate my fupa that i have. I've always had mine bcz of being fat. Sucks being fat lol. Have you been thinking about any names yet?

Lisette Happy Birthday Beautiful!! Your house is totally gorge. I hope it sells quick so Melina can have a baby sister!!

Man i feel like crap this morning. Last night i threw up for my first time, but i don't think it was due to MS. I had a stomach ache and a slight cold. SO when i coughed, i gagged and then threw up lol. What a combo. My throat hurts so bad today from it. I feel like crap still! I've been trying to use my doppler everyday but no luck. Prob bcz of my big fat patch on my stomach! GRR.


----------



## jessy1101

Happy monday morning to all!! How is everyone?? Ur weekends?? Is it just me or when u have plans it makes it fly by sooo much faster damnit!!

Hey it's valentine's day this friday sexy plans???

How's all my preggo's doing???


----------



## babydust818

I'm doing okay. Never feel pregnant. Once in awhile boobs hurt, but no nausea really. All i want is a scan every week to reassure me lol. 

Nothing going on for Vday. Probably just dinner :)


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh dont worry Rach with the 2 succesfull scans you've gotten it is a very good thing. I saw on another group u said that u couldnt find the hb with ur doppler? Competly normal! It can takes a longggg time till you find it in those early weeks. Plus if u have an anterior placenta it makes it even worst. First time we heard it with this baby i was at 9 and a half weeks at my dr's office. And it took her a few mins to succesfully find it since i found out i had an anterior placenta at my 12 week us.

Then i've started feeling kicks pretty early so i figure it moved or some whackness like that. Next shot on the doppler was pretty much right away finding hb wise so..ur honestly in the clear chica!!

How u doing craving wise? Damnit we got the spiciest sausages we could find this weekend and the *******s still weren't hot enought!!! How is that possible??? They we're called Inferno...damnit,,


----------



## themarshas

Hello All! I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo beyond excited to be leaving on a jet plane (now I'm going to have that song stuck in my head!) for Florida tomorrow. 8 more work hours then I'm off! Magic Kingdom, Daytona, Date night with the hubby at Downtown Disney, Shrimp and Lobster, Lounging on a beach and by the pool. It had better be sunny! Any suggestions Jessy??


And Rach I wouldn't worry- I had my last apt at 10 weeks and my midwife had to really search for a heartbeat.


----------



## babydust818

Ugh i am so jealous of you Liz. SO SO SO SO jealous. I am sooo sick of this weather. ALWAYS freezing cold. Once it melts just a little, here comes another snow storm. GRR!! Have fun!!! I've never been to florida but i sure would love to!!


----------



## babydust818

Jessy craving spicy sausage might mean boy LOL.


----------



## jessy1101

Liz i most definetly suggest hitting up Disney's Animal Kingdom! Charlie loved it. Especialy going the kilimanjaro tour which is like being in the outback in a huge jeep it was amazing!!

Where r u guys staying? In a house condo appartment or hotel??? Definetly only hit up the disney places during the week stay far farrrr away on weekends lolol it's jam packed! If u can bring ur own stroller most definetly worth it since renting them at every attraction ends up costing a crap load of $$$. Beach wise which one are u going to?? Disney boardwalk has this super awsome Dinosaur restaurant if ever u bring Cam there worth it!! Gimme more deets on ur trip like where ur staying location wise if ur planning on eating out alone or as a family will there b others with u? DEETS!

Rach i seriously have no freakin clue if craving wise u can believe it. U hear sooooo many different stories and versions out there that im at a total loss what's true or not lol. But hey i only got 9 days to go soooooo we shall know soon enough thank god im tired of the inlaws being a pain with being so convinced it s a boy and the fact that i say i have a feeling its a girl means i dont want a boy and how can i think that blablabla. How stoopid is that logic??? It's a feeling not a i dont want a mini peeny in me...jesus people...


----------



## themarshas

We were debating between animal kingdom and Magic Kingdom- but feel like both would just be too much considering how young he is. We will be going back in 2 years so we will eventually get it all in. My hubby wants us to go to Magic Kingdom because that's the "disney" thing to do haha
Although I love the jeep ride too so I'm with Charlie. 

We are staying at a Radisson hotel in Orlando about 5 minutes from magic kingdom. We will be in Orlando from Tuesday-Friday, then Ocala from Saturday to Wednesday. We come in late Tuesday so that will be a bust. So Wednesday we are going to purchase a stroller (my cousin is going down next month so they will use it as well) and hang around our hotel, ect. That night hubby and I are going on a date to downtown disney I think, but perhaps dinner on one of the resorts... not sure... Thursday is our Disney day and I'm just not sure how much we will realistically be able to fit into it, where we should eat, ect...?

Friday we are headed to Ocala to where my extended family all is--- they fly south for the winter-- and we are staying at a family friend's condo (FREE!). Saturday we are going to Kissimee for Tractor pulls (my uncle tows his modified tractor down to FL, yes from Vt-- so we are going to watch them). Then Sunday-Wednesday Midday we are free. I think we are headed to Daytona Beach for one day and possibly overnight. Hubby and I love Daytona! We've been to Disney probably 8 times each and Daytona together 5 times  

On a different topic, my Hubby wants to name our little girl (if it is a girl which I'm not convinced of and going to die waiting another month... ok, maybe not but seriously!) Charlotte. Charlie for short (both our grandfather's names)... I was like "ummm, I know a Charlie that is a girl" haha!


----------



## themarshas

And I love the snow and all but seriously, we haven't seen about 20 degrees in weeks! I just want to go outside wear a long sleeved shirt even! Anything but a coat, hat, gloves, and boots!


----------



## jessy1101

LOL we didnt want to have the full Charlotte name cuz over here the pronounciation in french is horrible!! They make it sound like Harlot at the end LOL. Which is why we opted for just Charlie :)

Dontcha find that it went by sooo fast in the begining and now it seems to have come to a freakin standstill while waiting for the gender scan?????


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> And I love the snow and all but seriously, we haven't seen about 20 degrees in weeks! I just want to go outside wear a long sleeved shirt even! Anything but a coat, hat, gloves, and boots!

And i'm sick of the damn winter suit in the car seat LOL. Poor charlie is all bundled up and it's such a process to strap her in without it being too tight beurkkk bring on shorts and tees!


----------



## babydust818

I disagree Jessy. Beginning has been sooooo slow for me lol.


----------



## adav18

Hi ladies!

Weekend went really well. Had my second son's first birthday on Saturday and it was WONDERFUL! He is such a big boy already (where does the time go??) I tested this morning with a BFN again :\ I am on day 28 of my cycle, so hopefully it's just too early. A normal cycle for me is 28 days, so I'm hoping AF just stays away and I get my BFP! Hope everyone's weekend went well.


----------



## jessy1101

Ohh Aly i hope it's just ur body being wonky and u do get ur bfp right away!! Our cycles can get messed up so easily it's crazy. Stoopid feminine body lol.Did he get lots of presents for his bday?? Cake smash?? MESS?? LOL

Happy tuesday all the most useless day of the week lalalalalla


----------



## adav18

Hey Jessy, he got tons of presents and he did smash his own face in his cake..haha! He loved it :) Still no AF...just waiting!


----------



## jessy1101

LOL that's awsome!! Did u have a theme? Like a specific kind of decorations or etc? I'm a huge party planner i absolutly love it!! I've already started debating what we should do for Charlie's 2nd birthday..which is in october LOOOOOOOLLLLL. I'm thinking of renting one of those big blowup playstructures and inviting all her daycare friends over.

And then for her 3rd birhtday ( i know crazy) i'm thinking of going to one of the kiddy play places with indoor slides and etc where they host parties. That way a lot lss cleanup to do for us LOL.

It's humppppp day!!!


----------



## jessy1101

It's V-day tomorrow!!! What is everyone's sexy plans??? It's funny Charlie is having a sleep over at my parents place but we're just planning on getting take out and watching movies at home LOL. It's just too damn crazy to go to a nice resstaurants since everything is so freakin packed!!! So we're just gonna go out prob next weekend when it's not as coocoo for coco puffs. But i will attempt to fit into one of my sexy pre pregnancy get ups...hopefully i can get everthing on LOLOL.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey guys! Hows everyone doing??

Rach how u feel?? Another couple weeks ull be done w the first trimester awsome!!

My lil guy is 1 omg.. so crazy!!


----------



## jessy1101

Eeee Happy bday Nicky!!!!


----------



## adav18

Hello! That is not crazy at all Jessy, it's always fun to plan parties for the wee-ones! We didn't have any type of theme, more of a close family party for his big 1! Nothing planned for V-day, but DF always has something up his sleeve. We have been together for 9 years and not one of them has he not had SOMETHING planned. LOL! 

Hope everything is going well with you and yours!


----------



## adav18

Oh yea, and testing tomorrow again if AF hasn't arrived! I hope I get my BFP :)


----------



## adav18

Tested this morning when I woke up and BFN again, which is CD32 :( Starting to lose hope on this cycle. I mean, it's good that I haven't gotten my period yet, but I really wish I would just get it already if I'm not pregnant. It's driving me CRAZY!!!! Happy Valentine's Day to all you wonderful ladies!


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh sorry Aly :( but ur not out until AF rears her ugly head so i'm gonna stay positive for u hunny! But i agree if ur not preg then dont hold up body and just get the period here to know that whats what and start fresh.

Happy valentines day to all u very fabulous women!! I'm sending virtual kisses and hugs ur way :)


----------



## jessy1101

I cant believe my u/s is in 2 days!!! And we'll finaly know the gender...i'm still completly convinced it's team pink...and naturaly dh is oh so sure it's team blue...hmmm...


----------



## adav18

That's so exciting Jessy!!! I would want a girl too!! Have 2 boys now. Af showed yesterday so hoping I will get preggers this cycle. How long after did you get pregnant?


----------



## MrsMoo72

So what we having Jess??! Xx


----------



## jessy1101

I havent posted it on fb yet cuz we want our families to know first but were TeAM BLUE!!!! Im gonna have a little girl and a little boy eeeeeee pretty much over the moon right now!! And of course dh is thrilled :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

WAHOOOOOOOO! One of each is totally awesome! And boys are super cuddly and affectionate, so pleased for you xxx


----------



## confusedprego

Congrats, Jess!! You'll LOVE having a little boy!! how exciting!


----------



## NewbieLisette

:happydance: YAY JESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats cherie!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

OK, I had to come stalk you on bnb because you haven't updated fb :) Yay! You will love having a little boy!!!


----------



## Twinkie210

And yay Rach! Baking a rainbow :) I need to get on here more LOL


----------



## Krippy

WOOOOO HOOOOOO! Team Blue! Congrats Jess!


----------



## babydust818

I knew it sausage lady! !!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

It was so hilarious the tech was like ok we only say the gender at the end of the scan cuz then people dont pay attention to us once they know. So she's doing the mesurements and etc the head then the arms and finaly she goes to mesure the legs and boooom their are very OBVIOUSLY 3 legs there. So we all started to laugh and was like hmmmm...i think we wont need to wait till the end huh?

Only downer is that my placenta is a bit low. She said nuttin in danger of being previa it's just low. I'll need to do another u/s around 30-32 weeks to make sure it went up since the uterus grows so much bigger. She said in 95% of the cases she's seen it moves up very fast and there is no prob. But say on the off slim chance it doesnt go up at all then i'll need a scheduled C-Section which kinda scares me a teeny bit. I mean if i have to have one it's fine i get it but still...i had such an easy peasy labour with charlie..i want another one LOLOL.

I can also say now that we will have a boy and girl i think we're done. I dont think we'll be pushing for a 3rd. But hey who knows i may change my mind in say 2 years so we'll see i guess....

How is y'all doing??? Rach the fact that u have no MS at all is super awsome for you...but makes me hate u the teeniest lil bit LOL. ;)


----------



## themarshas

Yay!!! I hadn't spied a Facebook update so I had to come on to find out


----------



## keepthefaithx

Baby boy!!! Any names picked out ???

Rach how are u feeling?! Another couple months u can find out what ur having!!!

Hows everyone doing. Cant wait for spring this vold and being stuck in is making me nuts!!


----------



## jessy1101

Yup his name will be Zachary! My lil baby Zack and my lil Charlie-bean :) :)

Goddamn snow and ice and freezing rain then just rain rain..that's what we'Ve had so far today....boooooooooooooo


----------



## babydust818

love how you're prepared for names jess lol. if I'm having a boy it's gonna take me up until eight months to figure out what I'll name him lol. I do feel like it's a boy though


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww love zachary.. rach you dont even have any you kinda like yet?? :)

I cant wait for spring omg winter suckssssssss


----------



## babydust818

there's a couple I like but andrew hates them lol and I hate his name ideas. he is stuck on Keith. yuck! no child of mine will be a Keith


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh see Rach it's easy peasy since we had picked out both boy and girl names when we we're preg for Charlie. It took a long goddamn time to find a boy name tho no idea why. And Charlie we had picked out for almost 10 years lolol. When we first started dating and we're both working at a food store, we had a mutual friend also working there who was named Charlie. And we both loved it so much that we had decided if ever we would have a little girl then she would most definetly be a Charlie. Funny how it all works out eh?

Be glad u and Andrew are both english. Do u have any idea how much of a bitch of a time it is to have something that sounds great in both french and english????? There were sooooo many names we cancelled out cuz it sounded great one way and total crap another way. And my dh loved joking about calling our little boy Paul bec«ause his last name is Paul. Paul Paul??????????????????????????? OMFG...just...no....

Leese i hear ya i'm so sick and tired of freezing and winter coats and boots. Plus since i'm preg all winter i couldnt do any of my usual winter sports like skiing or ice skating which has been a biatch too.


----------



## babydust818

Lol well just like you we have a girl name picked but why does a boy have to be so difficult?!? I wish I could think of the perfect name but I already know the middle name will probably be two names with a hyphen. We both want to incorporate our fathers makes if a boy. My dad name is Charles and his is David. 


I agree this weather is for the birds. Total bs. I'm ready for spring. Just 25 days until my wedding! Super excited


----------



## jessy1101

Have you started to show yet?? Or do u find there isnt too much change? Do u have any final things left to do for the wedding or in general ur pretty much all set??


----------



## Krippy

I can't believe it is only 25 days until your wedding Rach! I can't wait to see pictures! You are going to look amazing with that beautiful pregnancy glow! :)


----------



## babydust818

Jess i thought for sure i was starting to show, but really it was just bloat. I've been eating terrible and started eating better yesterday. I've already saw a lot of the bloat gone that i had in my 11 week bump pic. I've gained 10 lbs already and that is from eating whatever the heck i want. All that i have put to a halt and am going to try my best to maintain myself through this pregnancy. I have came way too far to go back to where i was.

Yeah unreal how close it is until i'm a married girl! 3 weeks from Friday! 1 week from tmrw is my sonogram. I can't wait!!!


----------



## jessy1101

It'S really normal Rach everyone goes threw it. It just seems like you get cravings and need to eat this or that and damnit im hungry for it right now LOL. But it is definetly a mind over mather thing. U gotta say noooooo..to that delicious choco fudge with extra creamy marshmallow on top sundae...'SOB'...it's horrible :( :( But oh well restraint and all that crap.

We now have official dh can feel baby Z kickin away :) Pretty much same time for Charlie last time 20 weeks. And holy beejezus this baby is another professionnel soccer player just like his big sister was...which probably means i will have another crazy energetic baby...and heyyyy all the running around will probably give me abs of steel so...BONUS!

How is everyone?? It'S the time change next weekend here thank fuck. Jump ahead an hour and get more daylight time at night oufffff about freakin time. All this snow has been kickin my lil tushy big time.


----------



## confusedprego

Know everyone loves a good baby sonogram - figured I'd share here too :) 8weeks yesterday and everything is measuring perfectly! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







8w0dFeb272014.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Lindz!! It's always the best feeling in the world to be reassured especialy that early :) And FYI i'm saying GIRL :)

It'S friday!! And i finish at 2:30 cuz Charlie has a special event at daycare today! It's Carnival day and everyone had to dress up like prince and princess :) And then all the mommy and daddy's are invited to go for the afternoon snack and small party at 3 :) My god my daughter's daycare freaking rocks!!! And It'S a CPE which makes it even freakin better :) :)


----------



## Krippy

confusedprego said:


> Know everyone loves a good baby sonogram - figured I'd share here too :) 8weeks yesterday and everything is measuring perfectly! :happydance:

Congrats Linds! Looks beautiful! My scan in on Tuesday! Hoping to feel better soon...I am so ill all the time!

I know it is hard Rach but they say don't worry about nutrition in the 1st Tri bc you feel so crappy. Keep exercising and start to eat well and you will so much better! Can't wait to see that baby bump!

So cool Jess...so happy DH is starting to feel movements! That is awesome when you can start to share it with your hubby!


----------



## confusedprego

Good luck Tuesday!! Everything will go great! I've been SO sick but am finally starting to feel better except at night, but not as bad as before. Maybe just the reassurance has reminded me that it's all worth it! Plus, I had a bit of a stomach flu over the weekend that blurred between morning sickness and real sickness, so after recovering from that I'm feeling so much better. Does your doc give nausea medication? Mine makes you be practically on the brink of complete dehydration and losing weight before they give them out!


----------



## jessy1101

Damn my dr gave me something right from the get go thank god. She believes it's pointless to let you suffer threw MS. And i'm still on the freakin meds. Everyone few weeks i stop to see the what's what and on day 1 and 2 there is no difference at all but by day 3 i'm throwing up all over. Guess it takes 3 days to be out of my system and then my body goes ohh no biatch feel the pregnancy hormones 'sigh'.

Plus i thought maybe there would b a difference with that for a different pregnnacy each time especialy since first time it was a girl and now a boy. But nope the hormones just kick my ass each time no mather what.


----------



## themarshas

Lovely Scan Photo!

I understand the sickness stuff-17 weeks and I'm still ill almost daily. Yesterday I hurled on the side of the road at 5pm while heavy traffic flowed by my car... ugh! Something I was hoping to never experience! I use a midwife so medicines are not pushed or encouraged. I would have to specifically ask them for something to treat it... maybe if it's still hanging around when I go back in 10 days. 

Less than 2 weeks until our gender scan!!


----------



## jessy1101

Good luck on ur scan tomorrow Rach!! Cant believe ur practicly 2nd trimester already!!


----------



## babydust818

thank you jess!! <3


----------



## jessy1101

How have u been feeling? I saw on another post about ur whacky dreams!! As for finding out the sexe at this scan i've had a 50-50 kind of luck with that. First time for charlie they told us at 12 weeks. This time for zack the tech refused to even check at 12 weeks. Turns out they have had soooooooooo many probs in the past with people doing the craziest things after finding out that they now put a ban on that! 

Crazy right??


----------



## babydust818

that is crazy! I would lOve to know the sex though. if they don't tell us I will try super hard to pay attention to the screen lol. how are you feeling? can't believe you're having a boy!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck Rach! What time's it at? I will be stalking all day since I'm about 5 hours ahead! Xx


----------



## jessy1101

Eeeeeeeeeeee Rach should be in there by now!!!!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Seen fb update, so happy Rach, update us on here with all details xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Yay Rach!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

It'S fridayyyyy!!! And we have a huge jam packed weekedn too. We're hitting up Cosmic adventure with Charlie tomorrow which is an indoor gigantic kiddie parc will ball pen and slides and climb places. It's crazy and awsome at the same time LOL.

Sunday we're going to Little Rays reptile zoo! I've wanted to go for awhile now so finaly hitting that up.

What is everyone else doing? Fun exciting plans???


----------



## themarshas

Friday! YAY! Unfortunately I have an 11pm-1am meeting at work tonight so I have to come back to the office tonight for that. I can't even tell you the last time I stayed up until 1am... ugh

Tomorrow Cam and I are going shopping with my mom for some maternity clothes- I need work clothes. Only 18 weeks and the majority of my pants don't fit. I've only gained 5 lbs though, so I'll take it. 

Sunday we have a playdate in the morning! Hubby is gone all weekend. Accounting season means no hubby around :-( Ohh well, it's good extra money! I'm just glad he isn't in public accounting where it's mandatory 70 hour weeks minimum. He just helps companies out and does his own clients so he gets to make the hours--- he just usually puts in a ton of them!


----------



## Krippy

We have a breakfast date tomorrow with some friends and then I work on Sunday morning! Getting excited to go on holiday. Going to visit my brother, wife, and their kids in Fargo, ND from March 19th to April 12th. It is going to be so much fun seeing the kids play together everyday!

Had a great ultrasound on Tuesday. Bubs is measuring exact for dates and saw the little heartbeat flickering away. Still feeling sick as a dog though...That can pass please!

Sounds like you have a fun weekend Jess! Not envious of you late night meeting Liz...That is crazy!


----------



## babydust818

Alright, i have a dilemma and i need your thoughts. I went to the dr today to follow up with the sonogram, but also my cysts i have on my ovaries. He seems to think the cyst on the left ovary is a luthem corpus or whatever it's called. Says it's common for all women yada yada yada. He's more concerned about the right ovary because it has a dermoid tumor. He said mine is 5.6cm. He said the safe zone is 0-6cm. Anything above 6cm should be removed. I'm really close to that 6cm line. He said i have 2 choices. Removing it or not. There's risk factors to both. If i remove it, they will have to give me an anesthetic and make an incision on my belly. He said if theres any abnormalities with the baby, it would already be there BUT with an anesthetic, there could possibly be a chance of something abnormal happening in the future from taking it. Also, i'd be out of work 4-6 weeks (possibly). BUT the biggest risk factor of all is there's a small percentage of losing the baby and miscarrying. THAT terrifies me. Also, tumor has a small possibility of being cancerous. Most aren't though. He said if i don't get it removed we will keep a close eye on it. He doesn't want to remove anything after 20 weeks because the uterus is above the belly button by then. So basically i only have a couple of weeks to think about this. He said if i don't get it removed, it could twist and cut off the blood supply to the baby, or it could burst and cause infection through out my body OR if it ruptures towards the end of pregnancy i could go in pre-term labor. I'm like GREAT. So i don't know what the hell i should do. SO many things to think about. I have an ultrasound scheduled for March 27th (16w) to check out the tumor to see if it's grown anymore. Also to see baby and hopefully find out gender (that would be awesome!).


----------



## MrsMoo72

Not got time to write much but oh god Rachael, what an incredibly hard decision to make :-( With your wedding coming up too...? I honestly have no clue about the tumour, i've never heard of it before. I guess you have to read up on it, maybe get a second opinion if you can then weigh up the pros and cons. I'm sorry i'm not being much help, i can't imagine what i would do in that situation. Thinking about you and sending lots of love xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Jesus Rach i cant believe u have to deal with that now right before the wedding and finaly pregnant with everything on track. Ok from a clinical point of view since yours is under the 6 mm mark still considered ok what are the risk and chances percentage wise of it doing harm to the baby if you dont get it removed right now? What did your dr recommend? To try for the surgery and get it done or it not being too dangerous and waiting it out?

I'm assuming they will be able to give you more info at ur next u/s? If it hasnt grown at all then does that mean it's a good thing and you could wait it out instead??

Personaly my honest opinion would be to get it checked at the u/s and if there is no change whatsoever then i would not get the surgery right away. It s just such a huge chance. But if there is a change and it has grown then your best shot would be to get it removed immediatly. 

But then again that's just my thoughts u do whatever u feel comfortable with. What does Andrew think???


----------



## themarshas

Eeek that sounds like a tough decision. What did you Dr recommend? I'm with Jessy though- I'd say if it hasn't changed at the next U/S then let it be, otherwise have it removed and hope for the best!

This morning we had our 19 week U/S showing a perfectly measuring tiny little GIRL! Crazy! I'm still in disbelief even though I saw the 3 lines myself. I can't believe we are almost at the 1/2 way point already either. Geesh, time flies! Now, to convince the hubby that we must start buying stuff right now


----------



## babydust818

GIRL!!!! YAY!!! congrats.


----------



## jessy1101

Eeeeeeeeeeee Liz congrats hunny!!!!!! I most definetly know how you feel! This whole pregnancy i was convinced it would be anotehr girl. Everyone i know that have already had a girl had another as their second so i was like ok it's gonna be mini lady bits for sure...and nopeeeee most definetly a boy LOL. 

And you were convinced it would be another boy and nopeee most definetly a mini hamburger (the 3 lines) LOL. Shocking right??? Did you keep all of Cam's clothes??? We had kept Charlie's in case we'd have a little girl but once we knew it was a boy we gave it all away to friends who had jsut had a baby girl and needed it. We went threw everything and kept whatever was more neutral but other then that everythign was either pink or purple...and i dunno i dont want to dress Zack in that LOL. 

Happy friday to everyone!! It's sugar bush weekend here!! Yummmmm sugar...


----------



## themarshas

Yup, I didn't have a strong gender feeling either way but I just figured given genetics we would never have a girl! So I'm still surprised by it! 

We held on to all Cam's clothing and I'll go through to find the most gender neutral stuff but honestly we have very little that is gender neutral! We are holding on to it all until we decide if we are really done at two or not. In the meantime we do a lot of lending items to family- my cousins have little boys who are 9 months younger and 12 months younger than Cam and my brother-in-law just had a little boy. So at least they will get some use in the meantime.


----------



## MrsMoo72

You guys should swap baby clothes haha! Hope all the preggos are doing well? Rach are you super excited bout the wedding?! I hope we get to see lots of pics!

Afm, my poor pooch has ruptured his cruciate ligament in his knee :-( Stupidly he is not insured so this is gonna cost me £3000.....


----------



## themarshas

I think Jessy and I should trade baby clothes! Gives me an excuse to go to Montreal too! Hubby was up this weekend and made me very jealous! It's only 1.5 hrs but I rarely get there. :-(

Sorry to hear about the doggy and ughhhh that's so expensive! 

So, Charlotte Alexis Marsha or Charlotte Fate Marsha? Need opinions!

Both of us have grandparents who are Charlie's (her nickname) and hubby's grandfather's initials are CFM, but we already have Cam who's initials are CAM.


----------



## AmyB1978

I like Charlotte alexis!


----------



## babydust818

Charlotte Alexis I like better too!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Rachael!!!!!! Tomorrow!!!!!!!!! How you feeling? Awww, you will be exactly 17 weeks On your weddingday xxx


----------



## babydust818

IT'S A BOY!! TEAM :blue:
 



Attached Files:







20140327_114432.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1









20140327_114439.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## themarshas

YAY! Congrats!! And I love your photo btw.

We've decided on Charlotte Grace. Different then anything we were talking about but I really like it  I ordered a name sign for her room. First baby purchase made!


----------



## jessy1101

Yippeeeee congrats Rach!!

What did they say for the tumour???


----------



## confusedprego

hey ladies!

Figured I'd update you guys - NT scan this morning and all looks perfect <3 Measured exactly as it should and was flipping all around!! :) Morning sickness is passing, thank goodness!!

Hope everyone here is doing well!
 



Attached Files:







12w1dMar282014.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jessy1101

Ooooo what a cutie!!! No pre-advanced ideas sexe wise???


----------



## confusedprego

I don't know!! DH is convinced it's a boy but my sickness has been so different this time that I'm kind of thinking girl but I wouldn't be surprised if it's a boy haha. I think deep down, I think it's a boy but I'm secretly hoping it's a girl  They took a peek between the legs today but it's just too early to tell.


----------



## confusedprego

my SIL is going to take a look when I'm in for my 16 week appointment and she's going to bake a cake with pink for a girl or blue for a boy and we'll get all our family together so we all find out together :) Hoping she'll be able to tell at 16 weeks!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

I'm gonna guess boy for you Lindsay!

Rachael, update us please - you're having the surgery? Xx


----------



## babydust818

yes i'm going ahead with the surgery. 3 weeks ago the tumor was 5.6cm and yesterday it was 5.9cm. Dr did say it's changing shape. I guess to make more room down there since baby is getting bigger. The more he talked, the more it sounded like we need to get this removed. I am just so scared of something happening. He says there's less than 1% chance of miscarriage. The tough part about it is the anesthetic and risk of infection. He said they will cut me open just like a C section. Once Andrew showed much concern about the anesthetic, the Dr said he could probably try using what they give during C section. Which is to just keep me awake, but numb me from stomach down. He said he's not sure, but the whole ovary may need to come out. I'll be hospitalized for 2-3 days and they're going to very closely monitor baby to make sure everything is okay. I've been looking all over the internet on stories just like mine and it seems like many success stories. A couple of the bad ones seemed to get their tumor removed in 1st tri which Dr should've never recommended since baby is constantly growing organs, etc. My dr said 2nd tri is safest because baby is fully developed for the most part. 3rd tri is dangerous just because of how big the baby is getting. I'm just praying extra hard that i'll be one of them success stories. I never thought that once i finally got pregnant that i'd have to worry about this too. If it's the only obstacle during this whole pregnancy and i'll still have my son in my arms in the end, then it will be so worth it.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo hunny, so scary :-( But it sounds like the surgery is the best option and your little guy is strong, keep us updated xxx

I saw justin timberlake in concert last night -oh my actual good that man is amazing!!! We first saw him 10 years ago so was fab to do it all again.
Hope everyone is good?


----------



## jessy1101

Beurkkk we had to go to the obstetrique ward yesterday cuz i was up all night with BH hicks that wouldnt stop. After being monitered for freakin 3 hours the baby is just too low and causing my uterus to contract. As of now i cant do any type of lifting which puts pressure on my lower stomac. This also includes hardly picking up charlie anymore...how the fuck am i supose to not do that????? Thank god she only weights 20 pounds which isnt too heave 'sigh'.

How is everyone doing?? 

Rach i think getting the surgery will be a good thing. And with that much of a non existent chance of loosing the baby i believe everything will be fine and work out no prob :)


----------



## babydust818

surgery is postponed until Monday bcz the birthing center at the hospital is full and they're under staffed. I'm not gonna lie... I'm kinda pissed.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Awww Rach, bet you had geared yourself up for it :wacko: Try and have a relaxing weekend - hope you don't have to work?!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck for today Rach, hopefully it will go ahead today, update us when you can xxx


----------



## jessy1101

Good luck today Rach!! Keep us posted.


----------



## babydust818

so far so good. they have me a spinal and epidural instead of anesthesia. much safer for baby. they've checked 2-3 times since surgery and babys heart is still ticking :cloud9:

thank you all for the prayers. plz keep them coming. peanut is a trooper


----------



## jessy1101

What did u think of the epidural? When i got mine i didnt even feel it it was just like a hot pressure in my back but nothing painfull :)


----------



## babydust818

it was bad for me. I could feel everything. the person doing it was too far to the left I had to guide him


----------



## confusedprego

Yay, Rach! Glad to hear you're doing as well as can be expected and that peanut is growing along nicely!! When I got my epidural, I didn't even feel it!! Contractions were so much worse!! Glad they could do that for you instead of general anesthesia!!


----------



## jessy1101

Question has anybody ever gotten a sterylet put it??? That's what it's called here. It's good for 5 years and very good from preventing pregnancy and etc. I'm thinking of getting one put in after this baby just in case while we debate if we want a 3rd or not. I'm thinking no..but seriously alot can happen in a few years so u never know i guess.....

And i really dont feel like going back to regular birth controle beurkkk..


----------



## confusedprego

I'm stalking here and saw your question Jess - I had mirena in for a year between Oakley and this pregnancy and honestly, I had a love/hate relationship with it. It was great because I pretty much didn't have a period on it. But - It slowly releases progesterone and it made my face break out like really badly, which is funny because early pregnancy makes my face break out (but not as bad as it was on Mirena), so it must be something with progesterone that doesn't sit well with me. I also had terrible anxiety - but we were completely remodeling a house at the time with a 6month old baby but I swear within 24-48hrs of getting it out, my face cleared up and my anxiety lifted. My good friend's sister-in-law ended up rejecting hers and had to have a hysterectomy due to infection - but that's insanely rare! I'm considering getting the non-hormonal copper version after this baby. I just really don't want any more hormones! I was on the pill for 10 years before Oakley and it was such a relief to get off that I really don't want to go back on. I want Kirk to get the snip snip but don't want to completely cut off all chances of having a third even though I'm 90% sure we won't want to. 

Ok - that's my long winded response!! haha


----------



## jessy1101

See that's exactly how i feel!! My dh has no prob getting snipped but he wants to wait a few years to make 100% sure that we're done and not having another baby.

I'm thinking if u get the non hormonale one then it would b ok??? It would b nice not having to worry about taking your daily pill and etc such a freakin pain!!!


----------



## themarshas

I have no idea what I'll do after this one either... We are more than likely going to have a 3rd litle one (Thankfully DH was on the same page when we talked about it this weekend) but it will be at least 2 full years between this one's birthday and trying for the next one. I have to be on a mini pill (progestrine only) because my body can't handle regular birth control and honestly I had like a -10 sex drive while I was on it before Cam and before trying for this one. I love feeling like me when I'm not on it so I just don't know what I'll do this time... all the "longer term" solutions seem to carry serious risks and that'd be my luck ;-p

As for when we are really DONE having kids, I don't know what I'll do then either. DH and I have both said we'd never ask the other to take the permenant route.


----------



## confusedprego

I plan to get the non-hormonal version when we have this baby to give us a chance to have a third if we decide to instead of the snip snip! The great thing about the hormonal version is the lack of a period but it def made me crazy so I will be opting for the non-hormonal version. My doctor swore up and down that the dose is so low in the mirena that it couldn't have any systemic effects but if you google it, plenty of women had the same issue I did with acne and mood changes. So, you just have to decide if you'd rather have no period and risk more side-effects - because there are plenty of women that have the hormonal version with no side-effects or if you kind of know hormones give you bad stuff, then I would go with the non-hormonal version. I REALLY enjoyed not having to think about bc with the mirena which is why I want the non-hormonal version after this one.


----------



## jessy1101

Mehh i figure who cares if i have to deal with my period it's no biggie for me. So i'd probably go for the non hormonal too just cuz i dont want icky side effecrs.


----------



## themarshas

I just hope that I can have this little one and go another 14 months without a period like I did after Cam


----------



## jessy1101

Pfff i got my damn period 1 month after i finished my normal bleeding from giving birth. And had my normal period every month since damnit. Even if i breastfed until charlie was 14 month it made no freakin difference!!!


----------



## jessy1101

I'm actualy curious on how it's going to go with this second baby. With charlie my water broke at 37 weeks and from when it broke to popping her out it took less then 6 hours. Alot of people have told me that's actualy pretty freakin fast considering it was a first baby.

My dr says that usualy for a second baby it's suppose to be even faster...my god i'd love to pop him out around 37 weeks at least then u dont feel too bad...passing ur due date must really sick since u prob just feel like get this baby outta meeeeee.


----------



## confusedprego

do you exercise, Jess? they say women who are active during their pregnancy end up with shorter labor! One of my good friends went into labor and her water broke at 5AM at her house and she delivered her baby by 830AM that same morning with her first but her second took over 12hrs because she didn't exercise at all during the second pregnancy due to morning sickness the whole time and with her first she went to the gym every single day. I don't have the energy or self-discipline to go to the gym every day when I'm not pregnant so that's defo not happening for me haha.


----------



## themarshas

I agree. Having Cam a week early was perfect. No one is annoyingly asking you if you've had baby yet- like they do if you're late. Plus, I was completely assuming I'd have him late so him coming a week early was a huge shock. The whole thing was 24 hours from water breaking to having him. Which sounds like a lot but the first 12hours following my water breaking I wasn't having noticable contractions. It was all and all really easy and not the least bit traumatizing... I'm curious how it will go this time. My mom said it gets faster each kid. She was in labor 14 hours with my sister, 6 with me, and then under 2 with my brother (she was in the hospital 11 mins before he was born-- that's too close!).


----------



## jessy1101

Well when i'm not preg i love exercise. But during pregnancy i dont exercise like i normaly do i'm just very very active in moving all over the place and running around LOL. But that's cuz i'm a hugh energy type person and cannot just..i dunno sit still. Even right now i'm bouncing around in my chair...

I'm also a very fast talker cuz once again energetic..sometimes i kinda need to slow it down for people lololol.


----------



## jessy1101

Holy crap Liz 11 minutes is...jesus i might end up giving birth in the freakin car LOL. My water broke on my best friends couch and the contractions actualy kicked in right off the bat. But i was already dilated at 3 and half and fully effaced at my app the day before with my obgyn so big chance it's why they kicked in so fast.

So once again lil Zack you be a good boy to mama and u do the sameeee thing ur big sis did..it will make me ohh so happy!!


----------



## themarshas

At my apt the day before Cam I wasn't anything. My water broke entirely unexpectedly. 

Cam's daycare provider is due in less than a week and she's been 3cm and 60% effaced for 10 days now...


----------



## jessy1101

themarshas said:


> At my apt the day before Cam I wasn't anything. My water broke entirely unexpectedly.
> 
> Cam's daycare provider is due in less than a week and she's been 3cm and 60% effaced for 10 days now...

I meant the contractions kicked in so fast after my water broke. Since i was gearing to go i think it's why i started them right away after i leaked fluid everywheerreeeee LOL :blush::blush:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all ! Had alot of family stuff going on havent been on here in forever!!!

Omg jess so awsome how are you feeling i cant believe how fast that went!!

How are all you preggos feeling?

Cant wait for nice weather here in ny

Hope all is well w all u girls xo


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Lisa miss u soooo much hunny!!! How r u??? What's up? Anything new and juicy??? 

I still cant believe im already 7 months pregnant..it's pretty damn cray cray!


----------



## babydust818

Would love to see currents pics of everyone's LO's! Some of you i'm not friends with on fb so i never get to see the updates. :)

I'll be 20w on Friday! I go for my 20w anatomy scan on May 1. Can't wait to see my little man!!


----------



## jessy1101

LOL Rach well u have me on fb and u must see my updates :)


----------



## babydust818

Yes i do! Love the current pic of you and Marc LOL :haha: so funny! Charlie is so cute in the sink. I can't wait to see what your little man looks like. Are you done having kids after he's born or are you going to think about it?

So when did ya'll start to feel movement with your baby? I don't feel anything consistent, but i think i MAY feel something small here and there but it's so far in between. I use my doppler still and know the baby is always on the left side of the stomach. When i try to lay down on my left side and then go to flip... it hurts so bad! Like my hip and then i can slowly feel something heavy just float back to the middle. Is that the baby? Anyone else feel that?


----------



## jessy1101

Poor Marc was like holy crap Jess u just had to put that pic huh LOL. He was actualy puffing out his tummy to make it look pregnant lol. I was like dude ur just toooo sexayyy i had to share LOL. 

I started feeling both charlie and zack at 15 weeks. But it all depends on if ur baby is extremely active or where ur placenta is located and etc. But sounds like ur feeling the baby!!


----------



## babydust818

They never said i had an anterior placenta, but i am going to ask at my scan. I am also a lot bigger than you (as a person) so i bet the chub makes it harder too because of the extra padding lol. Also i had my surgery and now i have a lot of scar tissue that's built up under the incision which i'm sure makes it even harder to feel baby. I just don't know if i feel him or not because it feels SO MUCH like gas and half the time when i feel it.. i fart lol.


----------



## themarshas

I stalked you through Jessi's FBook and added you as a friend!  I update my life on there! With Cam I felt movement around 18 weeks, this time 15 or so. But only serious movement in the last week or two. She's just so much calmer than Cam was!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I knoo!! Lol 

Nothing new really w me im sick right now sucks

Nicholas is getting so big everyones like wow he loves like a young man lol no more baby face at all hes running all over getting into everythinggggg omggg lol typical boy i guess lol hes such a cool kid :)

I gotta post pics soon!!! 

Rach how are you doing???

I cant believe you guys are having number 2 soon!!!!


----------



## jessy1101

Trust me Leese sometimes i still cant believe we're having number 2 too LOL. And that i'm already at freakin 7 months. But hey i'm still fitting in my normal clothes and skinny jeans which is pretty freakin awsome BOOOO Yaaaaaa.


----------



## confusedprego

Checking in with you ladies! We find out gender on Saturday and thought I'd give you guys a chance to guess on what you think! HR was 149 today!
 



Attached Files:







17wks050114.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## themarshas

Excited to hear boy or girl!?


----------



## confusedprego

It's a boy :) We're so thrilled! I was convinced it was a girl but I was wrong, haha! I guess mommy intuition isn't always right! Oakley will have a little brother to romp around with!


----------



## Krippy

Congrats on the little boy! :) I love all the gender reveals as we are staying Team Yellow again. Keeps me sane hearing everyone else's news!


----------



## confusedprego

aw, haha! good for you! I don't have the willpower to not know! Do you have a feeling one way or the other??? I was really convinced this one was a girl and I was definitely wrong haha!


----------



## Krippy

I have been thinking and feeling girl because I have been feeling so different but who knows!? :)


----------



## crystalclaro

Hi girls :) sorry it's been forever since I have come on here. Love reading all the updates!! I have some big updates!! 
Went into labor at 29 weeks but they managed to stop labor and get some steroids on board. At 31 weeks we found out that the baby had not grown and my bone marrow had failed , so I was in hospital from 29 weeks on getting blood transfusions and monitoring baby. At 33 weeks my dr came rushing in one morning and said "today is the day, baby has to come out" they were trying to prevent preeclampsia and HELLP syndrome. So little Aana Maria Joy Tran was born on April 29 th at midnight weighing 3 lbs and 13 oz. she lost a lot of weight right after but now she is starting to gain some back. Today she weighs 3lbs 4 oz. she tried nursing for the very first time today!! My nipple looks gigantic next to her tiny mouth!! She is finally off of CPAP and on room air , working on getting out of the jaundice lights and remembering to breath :) I will post pics as soon as I can. She is just the tinest thing ever!! Dark hair with blond tips and I think she mostly looks like her daddy but has my chin :)


----------



## Krippy

Wow Crystal...glad that you and little Aana are doing well. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## babydust818

Oh my goodness Crystal. What a scare all this must have been. I am SOO happy she is doing well. Can only imagine how tiny she is. I'm very happy she is doing great. Can't wait to see a picture of her! She is your little miracle baby <3


----------



## themarshas

Congratulations and she must be tiny! Glad to hear that you guys are doing well though!


----------



## jessy1101

Wow Crystal that's crazy!! Congrats and definetly cant wait to see pics!!

Is it just me or is time going by extremely fast???


----------



## babydust818

Older we get the quicker time passes lol. I feel like to get to almost 22 weeks has taken FOREVER, but at the same time it seems to have gone fast. Then i think how it's already May and baby will be here in Sept. Not too far away! Just can not wait.


----------



## themarshas

I feel like time is flying! I'm officially into the 3rd trimester and I can't even believe it. Happy that this weekend the nursery is getting painted and Charlie's furniture will be moved out of Cam's room and Cam will be moving into his big boy furniture! We haven't done anything on the nursery so I'm glad to get the project moving. Not a whole lot to do besides paint and add some art. We only have a few small purchases to make so baby#2 is so easy. Just need a carseat base and some girly sheets and blankets then we will be all done.


----------



## jessy1101

Shit Zack's nursery isnt even finished yet!! Next weekend tho...cuz damnit i'm almost 31 weeks pregnant! How is that possible?????? At least we have pertty much everything we just need a new dresser for his clothes..so it's not tooo bad LOL.


----------



## babydust818

I have a dilemma with my nursery. I have a bedroom downstairs, but honestly i want to have the baby in my room the first year. I know i'll be paranoid having the baby downstairs otherwise. Also, it's chilly down there. Soo... idk how to do his nursery. Any ideas? lol.

Wow can't believe you're in 3rd Tri already! I will join you June 13th!


----------



## themarshas

I need the nursery done! It's just part of my nesting I guess. I'm happy with the wall color so now I just need the hubby to assemble Cam's dresser and move his old one to Charlie's room and we will be good to put stuff away! Then all that's left is a carseat base and the wall decal. 

She'll be in our room for the first few months but the bassinet just needs to be washed and the rocking chair got moved into our room last weekend so we are good to go. I think Cam was in our room until like 11 weeks old. We moved him because either he'd wake us up with his funny noises or we'd wake him up coming and going. We all slept better apart and still do.

We were given a bajillion clothes for newborn-6 months so we don't even have to buy anything pink or frilly. I bought a few girly blankets for when we are out and about and that's about it... 

I'd still decorate a nursery even if it wasn't likely that it would get use. I just NEED to have one complete and decorated and ready. But that's just me!


----------



## themarshas

ohh, and we are ahead of the game on nursery decorating mostly because we wanted to get Cam into his new furniture-- which he was completely unphased by. He crawls into bed like it's nothing new! And because this weekend is the start to camping season for us so we won't be home any of the foreseeable weekends until this little one arrives


----------



## jessy1101

I remember with Charlie we had everything done before i was even 30 weeks LOL..i think we painted when i was preg 24 weeks. It was just all so go go go. Where as with Zack since we already mostly have everything it's just smoother. Althought it will be painted this weekend so i think we'll be ok. And it's a 3 day weekend to boot eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

We're planning on bringing Charlie to the Granby zoo nextweekend which i'm also really looking forward to :)

Rach there are soooo many options nursery wise. The ideal is get your bedding first and then paint with what goes good with it! That's what were doing with Zack's room.


----------



## themarshas

Jessi- Parc Safari or Granby are on our to do list for this summer. It may be this fall though before we get there though. Let me know how it goes! I haven't been to either since I was a kid


----------



## babydust818

What were/are your themes for your boys? I really wish i could find the perfect boy owl bed set, but i'm too picky. I'm thinking it'll probably be a safari theme (lion, zebra, elephant) or monkey's. Where do ya'll get yours from?


----------



## jessy1101

Ours is a safary theme! We've got elephants monkeys crocodiles on teh bedding. And we're painting it 2 different shades of green. I really wanted something different then the standard blue red sooo yup.

And we got our bedding from babies r us. They always have the cutest stuff!!


----------



## Krippy

Raif and bump will be sharing a room once bump is ready to be out of our room so everything is all set, we even have a single bed in Raif's room for when he is ready to sleep in there. Our room is pretty neutral, I think I am coming to realize I am quite the minimalist! lol


----------



## themarshas

For Cam's Nursery before we moved we did a man in the moon theme (Cat's in the Cradle poem). So a man in the moon light and a hanging light with stars and moons on it. Then stars on the crib sheets and a wall decal of the poem. Pretty simplistic. I'm not really into "themes".


----------



## jessy1101

Ahhh crap since this morning my tummy seems to have dropped down low...as in the baby dropping down really low...and ive been getting knife like pressures in the bottom of my tummy/uterus...32 weeks...should i be a teensy bit worried??


----------



## confusedprego

were you walking around a lot that day, Jess? I just walked around the San Diego zoo for 4 hrs the other day and I thought baby boy was going to fall out - I felt a ton of pressure and he felt really low so maybe it could be that? When do you see your doc again? Do you still feel like that?


----------



## jessy1101

Yup still feel like it. I constantly get sharp pains and shocks directly in my uterus so i know damn well Zack is low and putting alot of pressure. The BH have definetly trippled which also sucks. And i'm seeing my dr jun 9th for my 35 week app. Fun fun fun huh? Very doubtfull i'll be much later popping then when i did for charlie at 37 weeks...

How is everyone??


----------



## confusedprego

Well I hope baby Zack hangs in there!! You going to call the doc to make sure they don't want to see you? 

We're doing good over here - just got back from a work trip to San Diego - it was tough being away from the fam for a week!! I'm still freaking exhausted - Oakley was sick while I was gone and now we're dealing with the residual all night cough. Plus, both Oakley and Kirk had a stomach bug while I was gone and they saved it for me to get yesterday - yippee!! lol. But overall - good! Feeling lots and lots of kicks now! Anatomy scan on Thursday :)


----------



## jessy1101

Nahh not worth it i know exactly what they will tell me. I havent had any type of spotting or plug loss or etc and he kicks and moves constantly so it's just him being engaged and kickin mommy's butt..big time..

Beurkkk stomac bugs will preg are the worst!! I feel ur pain :(


----------



## confusedprego

well that's good!! you're the opposite of me! With Oakley, they were telling me I'd go to 42+ weeks if they'd let me - they were wrong since my water broke on his due date but he was still practically choking me he was up so high haha


----------



## jessy1101

Ahh see with charlie at my 37 week app i was dilated at 3 and 90% effaced with my obgyn flat out telling me ok ur baby is pretty much right there i'll give u ur app for next week but i wont be seeing u for sure..and then my water broke the next day LOL. Shit when she just dropped down it was pretty obvious what was coming but i'd say she dropped at 35 weeks where as with this one it's been over a week and a half! Crazy shizz...but then again maybe it doesnt mean anything and i'll be late...i hope not tho...a late july baby will be extremely hot and icky cuz of the weather...


----------



## jessy1101

I also saw on the other thread the 1 day DPO one about the girl who is preg but have wonky bleeding and still had really high hcg??? What do u think is up?


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, I'm carrying this one a lot lower but I think he's still pretty high! I had Oakley late July and the last week was tough with being sweaty and nasty haha. 

I'm not sure - she needed clomid to get pregnant last time and got pregnant naturally this time. I'm not 100% sure when she O'd so that makes these early scans so tough. My SIL is an US tech and she said it's not the best sign to not see anything at 6 weeks but even a day or two can make a huge difference in what you see on a scan so I'm hoping it was just too early and on Friday we'll be having a sigh of relief! Bleeding is also really common early on, I'm just keeping everything crossed for her even though she's written the pregnancy off. When my bleeding started with my last miscarriage it was heavy from the start and didn't slow down for a few days so I know that she's not out for sure from that. I just hate that she has to stress - poor thing!!


----------



## themarshas

Well I hope he holds on a bit longer for you Jessi! I feel like this little one will be early but I think like a week early (like Cam). I'm sure I'll be wrong and she'll be 10 days late or something! You just never know. I never dropped for Cam or had any symptoms that he was coming so I just don't know what to expect and every child is different. I am happy to report that I'm only up 16lbs and haven't gained in the past month (thankfully! considering I gained 7lbs the month before!). Life is busy and I'm happy that the nursery is almost done- just all the wall stuff to get up! The decal we bought is like 200 pcs so that should be interesting  Camping season is in full force, work is crazy with events (I do all the planning for a company of over 600 people), DH is travelling alot, and we have a lawn that needs serious help and time. Busy Busy but glad that nice weather is finally here!


----------



## jessy1101

Liz u didnt have any kind of nesting either? Or cleaning freak out? I'm definetly thinking he's gonna be early early like charlie. But hey who knows maybe i'm injesting some type of freaky deaky koolaid that is scrambling my brain and for this one i will be induced or something....shitttttttttt i hope not LOL.


----------



## confusedprego

I had to be induced with Oakley and I don't wish it upon anyone!! Hoping this one will trigger all the right processes in my body to do the job naturally!


----------



## jessy1101

confusedprego said:


> I had to be induced with Oakley and I don't wish it upon anyone!! Hoping this one will trigger all the right processes in my body to do the job naturally!

My best friend had to be induced for her little girl and it was a 24 hour labor since she had trouble dilating. She just managed naturaly at teh last minute cuz they were leaning towards having to do a csection oufffff.

Soooo come on Zack do a huge rumba with ur head directly on my uterus and let's get the party started! In eughhh....3 more weeks?


----------



## babydust818

Can not believe you're this far already Jessy.


----------



## jessy1101

Well Rach my goddamn body feels it LOL. Not cuz of weight gain since it hasnt really hit me for that. But pain and contractions and weirdness coming out of my vadge and loosing some plug....yup we have come oh so very far.


----------



## babydust818

Hope you have as good a delivery as you did with Charlie!! What does it look/feel like when you start losing your plug?


----------



## confusedprego

Yea, they induced me because my water broke but no contractions started. But man with those drugs I had a constant contraction - no break what-so-ever! Even after 4hrs of contractions I only went from 1cm to 1.5cm dilated so I demanded an epidural right then and there but I had surgery on my cervix so they said the scar tissue can make the initial few cm take longer because it has to 'break' that scar tissue, so once I started dilating I was OK but it def took longer than I would have liked at first haha. I'm very sensitive to medicines so I have a feeling it was just too much for me and that's why I had one constant contraction and they were nice enough to give me the epidural at only 1.5cm dilated. They offered me morphine and I told them they were ridiculous and to get the anesthesiologist in there NOW haha. It was quite enjoyable after that and I have a feeling I will be getting another one  

Rach - I never lost mine but I believe it looks like a massive snot ball haha.


----------



## jessy1101

Yup think snot ball mixed with some weird rubbery thinggy. And u also get a bit of blood too when u loose the main part biggest chunk. Like right now i dont have blood with mine but when i lost the really huge chunk the sat morning before my water broke it was mixed with blood pinkish. No spotting after that or anything just mixed with u oozy yuckness LOL.


----------



## babydust818

When i went pee earlier i had a greenish/yellow looking snot thingy on the toilet paper, but i also have had these before even when not preg. Looks like discharge or whatever. Hope that is all it is.


----------



## confusedprego

I've heard that even if you lose your plug too early, it will just grow back but from what I understand, the plug is like a LOT of snotty stuff! haha. I think when my water broke it was in the toilet but I didn't look that close haha


----------



## jessy1101

Completly normal Rach i've almost had every color of the rainbow discharge wise. It's just cuz of all those fantastic hormones u got going on. And trust me anything sludgy that comes outta there is pretty freakin high on the ick-o-meter. U get use to it.

Now everytime i go to the bathroom i'm like clear...normal...greenish...yellowish...back to normal..fun fun fun!


----------



## themarshas

I was induced with Cam my water broke without me really feeling anything ahead of time. I was having regular contractions but I couldn't feel them because they were so weak. I was enduced but luckily my body figured it out and it was overall pretty smooth. 
Jessi- I didn't have any nesting or any of that. Went to work like a normal day and was uncomfortable throughout it. That night I went for a walk and a few hours later I was just getting comfortable in bed when my water broke. No warning of any kind.

My sister is less than 10 days away from her due date and seriously over being preggo. Whenever I talk to her I have a mild panic attack thinking about the fact that I'm 9weeks from D-day! Crazy! This time has gone by so quickly, but that's mostly because life is too busy!!


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmmm bad contractions early this morning and then a bit of spotting when i peed...fan..fucking...tastic....LOL

Guess it was to be expected the past week i've been loosing so much grey yellow green plug...i guess it is coming...


----------



## confusedprego

Exciting, Jess!!! :) Are your docs going to try to stop your labor if you go in now since you're still 5-6 weeks early?


----------



## jessy1101

Hmmmm i doubt it. I've discussed it with my dr before and basicly anything pretty much over the 35 week mark isnt anything too serious. I guess it would depend on how it goes? I'm guessing they would give steroids for Zack's lungs? Or since it's so close to 36 weeks would it still be dangerous??? I'm thinking the only thing that would happen depending on Zack's weight would be he would spend a few days at the hospital?


----------



## confusedprego

My doc office will try to stop labor if it's before 36 weeks and yea I'm sure they would give steroids - how big was Charlie since she was 3 weeks early? You might just make babies that are ready earlier than most!


----------



## jessy1101

She was 6 pounds 1 ounces. And she was out at 37/1 week wise. At my u/s they did at 30 weeks Zack was mesuring the same as charlie was at the same time and was in the 50th percentile wise. So according to my dr it's like i'm programmed for small babies LOL. But she was a 10/10 in the Apgard test they do which is suposubly pretty rare especialy for early babies. And she was in tip top shape sooo hopefully her lil bro will be the same.


----------



## confusedprego

Well hopefully Zack can hang on for another couple weeks but an apgar score of 10 is amazing!! that's great!! Oakley was an 8 and his poor cousin was a 1 (cord was around his neck! it was scary!). I bet little Zack's lungs are already fine but I think my hospital hangs onto babies until they're a certain weight. I don't know if that's above 5 or 6lbs but I think it's above 5 - so I'm sure he'll be fine!


----------



## themarshas

Congratulations Jessi! Hope he's healthy but he looks pretty darn adorable in your photo! Glad to see it was a quick labor too!


----------



## babydust818

Wow Jessy what a surprise. So happy Zack is here! Congrats to you and Marc and sissy Charlie.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey how r u guys been having alot of stuff going on been a crazy 2014... Ive been in another world. :/ i am glad u guys are all doing good omg jess so soon!!! I hope all is well hunni! So many babies due soon .. Its so great! I wish u all the best! Hope everyones summer is going well. My lil man will be a year and half im august time flies wow!!

Xoxox


----------



## babydust818

Lisa hope you're doing great! Sounds like everything is going good. When are you going to try for number 2?! 

Jessy i hope you're enjoying your new bundle of joy! How is charlie liking her little brother?! The pics of her holding him is adorable!

Liz not too much longer girl! are you getting ansy?! Really love your nursery. The tree with butterflies really makes it. Sooo gorgeous!


Afm hard to believe I'm in my 30th week. Time has been slow and fast all at the same time. Really getting anxious for little man to arrive! I wouldn't mind going early like Jessy lol but I know I'll miss being pregnant once hes here. Got my crib today and will start painting this week! Really excited. Still have not settled on a name but when he's here I'll know.


----------



## jessy1101

Hello to all my chicas!! How is everyone doing?? Hopefully summer has been treatin you all fantastic :)

Soooo ya my little guy is already over a month old..and i was only due july 15th hmmmm can i just say how da fuckkkk did that happen?? I mean i was expecting early..ish...but not giving birth at freakin 34/6...holy shizz was that a surprise. I woke up at 11:45 pm gushing liquid which turned out not to b pee but my water...went in was dilated at 4 took epidural at 3:30 . Nurse checks me at 4:40 and was at 5 but was loosing blood so she got the obgyn to check. And get this she just had time to stick her fingers in my cooch and i went from 5 to 10 immediatly with babies head popping out!!! Everyone was shocked and all over the place to b ready..3 mins of pushing without any contractions (his heart rate was low so it had to b go go go) and he was out :) no goddamn stiches no tearing no sweet diddly doo. But he had to b rushed to neo natale due to a lung infection. There was a small tear in the cord which caused bacteria to go into the amio fluide. Basicly the dr told us it was a good thing he came out then cuz waiting longer could of caused a worst infection. We stayed 1 week in neo so he could get antibiotics and etc. Then he was diagnosed tip top shape thank fuck.

He s a fantastic calm easy going baby. Charlie loves him too much lol she always wants to touch or hug him none stop. She tries helping burp him and wash him it s pretty cute! I came out of the hospital wearing my pre preg clothes no prob which was pretty awesome. Get this i even managed sex easy peasy a week and half after delivery!!!! Shocking i know :)

Hopefully everyone is all good especialy my former preggos lolol. Hope the heat is being kind to y all!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg congrats jess!! That is so great charlie is taking to him so well!!

How r u feeling?? So happy for u thats great.

How r all of you doing? 

<3

I really have to come on here more ...

Nicky is almost 18 months time flies

Prob will start ttc when hes 2

Anymore babies soon!?


----------



## themarshas

Hi Everyone! 
Jessi-- that's what I'm hoping for this time around! I'm hoping it goes faster than last time, although not too fast as with another little one it's more stressful wondering who will take him and how he will be. 

Can't believe this little one is due in 3 days! I say that but I can't wait for her to come. I feel much more anxious this time around. I don't know why but I'm ready to meet her and be able to move on (I feel like everything in my life is a "maybe, depending on if Charlie comes") -- I hate that. Everything is ready for her arrival and I'm tired of being tired and of being uncomfortable. Thankfully I'm pretty tiny this time around. I've only gained 22lbs vs 32lbs with Cam and he was a week early. It's likely that I'll be back to prepregancy weight before I leave the hospital. I'd been measuring the same for a few weeks (same weight and fundal measurement) so I went for an u/s about 10 days ago. She's measuring great and so were the fluid levels. She was around the 40th percentile and 6lbs13oz which means she's bound to be about the same size/larger than Cam was! Last week I measured the same once again which they are attributing to her being so low. I go again this evening so we shall see what they have to say. I may have them check to see if I'm dialated or anything... 

Otherwise, this summer has been busy. We've been wrapping up a lot of projects around our house. We still have a few to go-- paint the ext doors and chairs, dig and fill a 250' drainage system, and stain the deck-- I'm pretty sure it will be never ending  Once the outdoor projects are over it just means that we will be back to focusing on painting more walls inside. Bleck! We've also been travelling quite a bit and had lots of parties going on with weddings and baby showers as well. 

Hopefully you all are getting out and enjoying the summer!


----------



## babydust818

So excited for Miss Charlie to make her grand entrance! I am so anxious for myself. Can't even imagine how anxious you are with being soooo close! That's amazing with how much you've gained. Shoot you may even be smaller than you were to begin with when you leave the hospital lol. I am jeal. I've gained quite a bit in the last month or two. Can't wait for him to be here though!

I have a dr appt tmrw. He's going to do some examining down there to see where I stand with things. Also think he's going to check to see if little guy is breech. He was back at 21w. Haven't had an ultrasound since then. He said he would do one if he is unsure.

Have any of you experienced bad bum pain in your 30s week wise? The past week I'll get excruciating pain that sends up my bum for about 5 seconds then leaves. I'm pretty sure it's gas but jw if I'm right?


----------



## themarshas

That might be stretching pains too but there are all sorts of aches and pains that change throughout pregancy so who knows. I feel like this time around I can feel everything much more clearly than last time. Like her every move hurts at this point which I don't remember at all with Cam...

Last night I had an appointment. I was 2cm dialated and 50% effaced. She did a membrane sweep which hurt and now I'm super crampy. They also scheduled an induction for next Thursday the 14th. So if nothing else this little one will be forced into the world then. She'd best be arriving before then though!! I have another appointment on Monday as well.


----------



## jessy1101

Rach i had tons of pains alllll over the damn place. It was way more hardcore this time around then with charlie. Thank god it s over looool. At least i cant complain on labor tho since both times were so easy peasy..it makes the 9 months of crap worth it ;)

Liz i can just imagine how anxious u must be. It s like ok mommy wants u out now sweety lets go lol. It was more of a shock for us this time since it was so early i didnt have time to b all kkk lets go. 

Zack is extremely easy going. Feeding wise at night he drinks at 8 then 1 and 5 which is pretty decent. But he s soooo long it s crazy! He s already in freakin 3 month clothing?!?! Where as charlie was extremely miniature..


----------



## lauren10

Hi girls! My friend just had a miscarriage and I was telling her about this site - then thought to check this thread and so glad to see its still going! I've been catching up with some of you on FB. Liz you'll have news any day! rach love the bump pics and Jess love the baby pics!! My girls are 4 and 2 now - so I think we're done. Maybe? 

Hope you're all well! Xox


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey all just checking in to see how everyone is!! 

Rach and liz any day!!! Ahh!! Cant wait for u guys!

Hows it going w 2 kids jess!??

Leo and i are probably goin to start ttc wen nicky turns 2 in feb!

I gained 43lbs w nicky and i was so sick idk how even happend hahah hope i can keep weight gain lower next time but wat can u do! Took me over a year to lose that shit too ahhh!

Xooxoxxoxox


----------



## keepthefaithx

Sorry about ur friend lauren :( hope ur doing okay


----------



## themarshas

Hello Everyone! It's been forever. Life has been chaotic and I haven't been doing much beyond the necessary haha. Life with two kiddos is good but busier. Cam's adjusted well to Charlie-- well after the first month. Now he mostly ignores her but the first month he attempted not eating lunch for a week, not going to bed for a week, and he's still given up being potty trained. I hope we get back to only one in diapers shortly! So many diapers! But, otherwise it's pretty good. Charlie is the easiest baby ever. We said that about Cam but I think she might be easier. Labor and Delivery was easy as well. 10 hours total but only 3 or so of the worst pain. My water broke on its own and she arrived 45 minutes later. No time for an epidural and the lack of drugs was good because I felt so good this time right after. We were out and about within just a few days this time. She's also slept like a champ from day one. She's always gone at least 3 hours and now we do 930pm-4am then to 7am or whenever we have to get up. 

Hope everyone is doing well and preparing for the colder weather and the holiday season  9? more Friday's until Christmas!


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls:) glad everyone is doing well with their little ones! I'm still trying but am feeling positive. We have had numerous losses now but I just completed an egg retrieval for ivf and am planning on having a transfer in the beginning of January. My dr had us do Pgs which is a biopsy of the embryos to test for genetic issues.the whole office and myself are shocked because they all came back perfect. I have 4 boys and 4 girls and 1 that was inconclusive so, it's a surprise:) so fingers crossed at least one of them will be sticky. The only bummer is they still don't know why I miscarry. The plan is for my to take estrogen pills as well as patches and do a daily progesterone shot thru to the 2nd trimester. 
Sorry I'm taking soooo long to complete the circle:) but, I coming :)


----------



## babydust818

Kim it is so good to hear from you!!! I'm so sorry for all of the troubles it's taken you to get your rainbow, but I admire you for your strength and optimism. Please keep us updated to let us know how this all goes for you. I'll say a prayer for you hunny!!!

Wow Kim, Lauren, Lisa.. So good to hear from you all!! Been awhile since we have.


----------



## jkb11

Oh my word!your little man is adorable!!! So good to hear from you as well! I will keep you posted. I currently have about a 2 month wait for the transfer. I think with all the holidays it should pass fast enough though. 

P.s. -how's married life? &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56856;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omggg rach lil rowan is sooooo cute! Congrats i hope all is well!!!


----------



## babydust818

Married life is great! Nothing has really changed other than my last name lol. I hope all goes well for you and the transfer. The holidays should definitely help make it go by. Please keep us updated. I want to know how everything goes.

Lisa thank you! I love my little guy so much. Hard to believe he's two months old today! How is Nicky?


----------



## babydust818

Kim omgggg I see you're pregnant now!! I'm guessing the transfer worked?! I'm so excited and happy for you!!! Please keep us updated. I am praying for you girlie!!!

AFM Rowan is doing great. Growing like a weed!!! Hard to believe he's going on 5 months!!

Lisa - Nick is going to be 2 years old in February, isn't he?!? Hard to believe. Are you going to start trying again or have you?


----------



## jkb11

babydust818 said:


> Kim omgggg I see you're pregnant now!! I'm guessing the transfer worked?! I'm so excited and happy for you!!! Please keep us updated. I am praying for you girlie!!!
> 
> AFM Rowan is doing great. Growing like a weed!!! Hard to believe he's going on 5 months!!
> 
> Lisa - Nick is going to be 2 years old in February, isn't he?!? Hard to believe. Are you going to start trying again or have you?

I am!! I had an ultrasound today and saw and heard her heartbeat!!! Please keep the prayers coming!! She measured a couple days behind but dr. Didn't seemed too worried about it so I'm trying not to be as well.i have a repeat us on February.16! Thanks for the prayers girlie!! Glad Rowan is doing well! I love the pic you have up of him!


----------



## babydust818

Omg you heard the heartbeat?!?! :cloud9: I am super duper excited for you!!! How is your hubby doing? Is he feeling good and a little excited yet?!? I am really really really happy for you!!!!!


----------



## Krippy

Congratulations Kim! Sending positive thoughts and prayers!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks so much girls! Yes he's very excited. We are both still cautious of course, but hoping and praying for the best. Thanks so much for the prayers girls.


----------



## Krippy

Lisette wanted me to bump the thread... She missed you all!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Heeeyyyy girlies!!! Missed you all soo much and THRILLED see Kim is pg!!! Happy dancing for you hunni! I am also pg so we can be bump buddies :) I am 14weeks now with a little boy :) I wanna hear all your updates girls xoxo


----------



## jkb11

Hi lisette! Thanks so much!! And congrats on your bump! So a boy!!! You will love having a son. My "little" boy is almost 11 now:( can't believe how time flies. Have you started thinking of names?

So good to hear from you girls:) I have a appt with ob tomorrow. Praying everything is on track and hoping they will do another ultrasound.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Everything crossed for you for tmmr Kim, I hope your lil girl is waving at ya & you get another cute pic for us ;) Do you have girl names picked out yet? My goodness your youngest is almost 11?? WOW we have a few names but not yet 100% like we were with Melina...boys are harder Im finding and this pg is kicking my butt! How have you been feeling?


----------



## jkb11

Appt went great! I got a 3d pic and I'm in love with her! Her little arm is so precious and she had her ankles crossed:) dr said from where I had a c section with Ben I will have abdominal pain due to the scar tissue being pulled apart as the uterus grows. I get nauseous daily but it is pretty mild and I haven't vomited yet which is the complete opposite of Ben. I was soooo sick with him.

We have some top picks for names:

Ella Gail
Ellie Mae
Those are our top 2 
Also considering :

Ruby grace
Ella grace
Charli Ella 

And I'm open to any suggestions! I want it to be a sweet, southern girl name.

What all names are you considering? Have you had any morning sickness?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Eeeekkkkkkkkkkk Kim I knew it!!! YAY sicky little sweet girl :) :) :) Soo happy for you darling! Personally love the name Ella and Grace too...in any combination :)

Morning sickness and nausea were tough the first 3months and now starting to lighten up...just lots of aches and pains and exhaustion...like i could just close my eyes anywhere and be drueling in minutes! lol oh and lovely migranes! Bring on the Boy pg symptoms Ive been told???


----------



## jkb11

Yes! Boy pregnancy, I agree! Hope you start feeling better soon!!! 

I started spotting a little yesterday:( praying that it stops! I happened to be off work so I'm just laying in bed but I'm scared of being back at work and on my feet for 13 hrs.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awww rest up girlie! Staying off your feet essp in the first tri would be awesome if you can. How was the weekend? When is your next check up now?


----------



## jkb11

I went to get checked yesterday due to the spotting continuing, little baby looked great:) heart rate was 186 and she had grown a lot In a week. Dr said he saw an external hemorrhage on my cervix and that it didn't appear to be coming from inside at all. He said I have been spotting longer than he would think I should but to try not to worry about it because baby looked great. 
I have been staying off my feet, the rest has been nice but I think I'm going to resume normal activity today. The dr said it should be fine. Of course I will take it easy and keep a close eye monitoring for changes. Next appt is in about 3 weeks.

Hope you are feeling better!! I noticed in babies r us they have such cuter boy stuff now compared to when I had Ben! Honestly they actually had more selection for boys than girls when I was there a few weeks ago. Have you started shopping?


----------



## NewbieLisette

YAY for seeing the baby and looking great and getting BIG :) Awesome job hunni! I know its hard to just sit still but try :) How have you been feeling the last few days? I was out with a nasty migrane for almost 2days! seeing double and throwing up :( No fun! Seem to be back to normal today and browing BRU as we speak :) How many more weeks till no more work??? LOL


----------



## jkb11

Thanks lisette! I have been feeling good the last few days. I get nauseous but still haven't vomited. Otherwise no abdominal cramping recently:) sorry you had a migraine. They are the worst, can definitely be debilitating. I'm with you as far as work goes. I'm already looking forward to my break:)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Happy Friday ladies :)

How you feeling Kim? Incredibly I feel almost back to my old self this week so even though I know I shouldn't go nuts I'm trying to cram it in! LOL baby clothes swapping tonight with friends and a quick shop for cribs tmmr! YAY its feeling really real now :)


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! 

Lisette, congrats!!! Boys are so awesome. I actually hope next time we try I have another one! My symptoms were opposite of you. I never had morning sickness and hardly ever felt nauseous. I didhave those killer migraines tthough. I am so happy for you! Yeah, boy names ate EXTREMELY HARD! I couldn't pick a name until about a month before and even then we weren't sure up until he was born. It will come to you though! It is very possible you may have another September baby! Rowan is a sept baby too!

Lisa I am so thrilled for you. So happy everything is happening for you. You deserve it so much! I'm glad the bleeding isn't nothing coming from baby! I really like Ellie Mae. So cute! What do you think of the name Paisley? I think its adorable! Very southern. 

AFM I'm doing OK. I love being a mommy that's for sure! I'm back on the wagon for eating better and working out. It's so hard at first. I can't believe Rowan is 6 months already! He weighed in at 23lbs 3.2oz at his check up! Big boy! I swear I never have looked at him as a baby, always a toddler lol. He's always been big. I am on birth control pills right now and when I got up this morning I saw 2 tiny spots of pink. My AF is due Tuesday/Wednesday which has me obvi wondering if that could mean something else. I truly don't see how bcz we've barely DTD and I'm on BC. Could jus be a cyst or something. I am not thinking anything of it. I'm sure it's something else


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! So I had an eventful past few weeks but baby and I are still doing well:) turns out I have a subchorionic hematoma. I have had 2 episodes of hemorraging and passing fist size clots. Was scanned after both times and baby was playing away:). Doctor said it is the worst bleeds they have seen with the subchorionics but that as long as baby is doing well that's what matters. Once I pass the clots the bleeding will return to just spotting again. 

Lissette- so glad you're feeling back to yourself. Baby clothes swapping is fun! Boys have such cute stuff now! Any luck with a name? We are still debating ourselves.

Rachel- I'm loving the pic of Rowan!! 22lbs at 6months is incredible:) love it. Have you had any more spotting? What's your thoughts on a second? Do you remember missing a dose of your birth control? That's how I conceived Ben ;) as gas as names... I'm still torn between our same top picks. I like paisley but I think it is very trendy so I wouldn't use it. My mother was so funny the other day- she told me I need to go walk thru the graveyard to look for name suggestions because, I love old lady names:) I laughed so hard because, it's true!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey ladies :) Happy FRIDAY!!! Man its been a loonnggg week! Like Wednesday morning I woke up and swore it was Friday! lol

Rach your little(big) Rowan is just scrumptious! Honestly you make gorgeous babies :) 22lbs at 6months!!! OMG Melina weighs 29lbs now and she's 2.5!!! lol but to be fair she is petite and always has been...well even though she was born at almost 9lbs and her big head never came down hence the c section she's been petite since :) I can tell how much you love being a momma, you are just GLOWING girl :) Keep good notes for me on how you will loose a bunch of weight cuz after my lil man I really need to get my butt into shape once and for all! Keep us posted on AF arrival or.....???

Kim my goodness you must have been soooo scared!!! Happy your lil girl is strong and happily swimming around! lol best sight ever right :) Are you being followed more closely now? Sending all my good vibes your way! Smooth sailing from here on in :)

Names...well hubby told me William is out for him :( I've negotiated Mathew and then William as a middle name unless something more amazing strikes us in the next week or so (told him by our 20week scan i would really like a name picked!) lol we are slowly prepping the house for him as well...carpets being pulled up mid april and flooring going down, then furniture gets ordered and paint colors picked ect! YIKES!! Feels like its going fast now! Maybe im just scared cuz I remember how useless I was towards the end of my last pregnancy, on bed rest and in pain for like 6weeks straight! 

Oh and Rach this little guy will be a nice scheduled C Section a week early thanks to his stubborn sister who was 10days late and gave mommy 36hours of labor and STILL a c section ;) lol 

Happy weekend PUPO ladies xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

OMG I've missed sooooo much! Someone catch me up so I don't have to read back pleeeeeaaaassseeee! 
Lissett I came on here coz i saw that pic on fb where you're hosting that sign saying 'child(ren)' and it made me wonder!


----------



## NewbieLisette

LOL Hey Emma :wave: Yes dont you love when people tag you on fb without you asking them too!!!! Anyways it was just me being careful not to brag and hurt feelings by annoucing my pg on fb :) We are super excited and due in August with a little boy! How have you and the family been doing hun?


----------



## jkb11

Hi girls! Emma, so good to hear from you! I'm currently 14 weeks prego with a little girl:) lisette, your announcement sounds adorable<3 and I love both your name picks. I told my hubby I really want to settle on a name too but, I'm having such a hard time committing. Top candidates now are:

Ella Gail
Ellie Mae
Emi Grace


----------



## NewbieLisette

lol wasn't quite supposed to be an announcement but cute none the less ;) 

I love your 3 combinations...would they be first and middle names or all first name? If all first name I really like the flow of Ellie Mae :)


----------



## jkb11

First and middle:) I have had a boy name that I have loved for years, really wish I had the same feelings toward a girl name. It's so hard to pick


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aww congrats you guys &#128536;
Ellie/Ella Mae is cute! What is the boy name? Could it be adapted for a girl?


----------



## jkb11

Thanks! Boy name is Lawson Tanner, so I really don't think so. I will just save it for the future;) 

Anything new with you?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Hey girlies :wave: 
Hows everyone doing?


----------



## jkb11

Hi! I can't complain a bit:) the past few weeks have been wonderful! I go Tuesday for my anatomy scan. Hope your doing well. I'm loving Melina's pic update. She's such a cutie. Did you settle on a name? We still have not.


----------



## Krippy

I think Lawson is lovely for a girl btw... Very cute and cheeky!


----------



## babydust818

Kim I can't believe you are almost half way!!


----------



## jkb11

I know I love Lawson tanner for a name but I am really trying to save it since we have frostie babies left:) 

Thanks Rachel- I'm so excited to be this far but I'm still holding my breath until 24 weeks (viability) then from there I will take it a day at a time. Anatomy scan went great!!! Praise the Lord! They didn't find any concerns. I did just have to listen with my doppler at home because, yesterday and today I have hardly felt her move. But her heart rate was 150 so I'm trying not to worry.


----------



## jessy1101

Hellooooooo everyone!! I know have time to come back on here due to being back to work after a year LOLOLOL. Lisette i didnt even know u were preggo!!!! How is everyone doin???

I've been on the go non stop all day every freakin day since Zack was born a year ago LOL. He'S the easiest thing ever tho which makes it good thank god. 

Being back to work sucks....i miss jammie days. And sleeping in days. And not running like crazy days...why do we need money again???Pfffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## jkb11

Hi jess!! Cant believe your little one is a year old! Crazy how time flies!! Are you thinking of having any more? 

Im officially over 24 weeks!! Which means viability! 
We are pretty set with the name Ellie Mae. Not 100% but probably 99%;)


----------



## jessy1101

Ok this is crazy but since i had Zack i was all no more kids i'm done we have 2 we have a boy and a girl that's it that's all this cooch is closed for business. And my husband has always said he thought we'd have 3 andblablabla...which i strongly dissagreed with. And now that i'm back to work this week...my logic is allll fucked up LOL. I'm like ok well maybe 1 more...i love our kids...they are easy going...why not 'sigh'. Maybe it's just the back to work hardness and missing being home and everything...

So i'll just keep that on ice and wait and see. Maybe in 2 years or something..or not LOL. I'm on the vaccine birthcontrol wise so no danger there. And it's fantastic!!!! 

How is y'all?


----------



## NewbieLisette

Heeeeyyyy PUPO's :wave:

Miss you girlies!!!

Soo nice to hear from you Jessy! Back to work already??? Waaaaaaaahhhhh :( Its tough hien? I dont think i am going back after this one! Gotta crunch some numbers but man I miss my baby too much as is and you know this one is gonna be a mama's boy i can feel it ;) lol

jkb 24weeks YAY viability! How you been feeling? OMG i cant believe today is 30 for me! YIKES getting really REAL now :) Must start preparing for this little guy! You know put some of the nursery together and maybe crack open a box or bin of clothing people have been so nicely dropping off at my house as soon as they hear ITS A BOY! lol Are you pepping some serious Pink yourself? I can't believe I'll have a newborn in my arms again soon...super used to the toddler stage now and almost fully potty trained....lets get ready to roll back up our sleeves :)

Any of our other lovely mama's out there checking in?


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!

Glad you're doing good Jessy. I imagine work is messing with your thoughts, but may also be shedding light on your closed mind about the situation. 

Kim I'm so happy you're past the 24w mark! I was so relieved after that stage. I am so excited for you and love the name! 

Lisette wow 30w already?!?! You're on the home stretch! So excited for you. Boys are awesome!! Have you decided on a name?

AFM my little man will be 9 mos in just a day. Sooo hard to even believe! We keep talking about another. we're on the fence about it. one minute we do and the next we're content with our son. Wewould like tto try around September if we do end up going with trying again. Just hope it doesn't take as long the second time! I love my little guy so much. He's learned to clap his hands and throw fits to get his way lol. He's so smart.


----------



## jessy1101

What's holding u back on wanting another Rach? Jut out of curiosiy. Having 2 has been a blast. I mean i wont shit talk you there are moments that are hard especialy when both of them want you and ur trying to make dinner and clean and juggle it all LOL. But it does work out. And Zack is at that stage where he can ow keep up with charlie which is THE BEST thing ever.

As for wanting to throw in a 3rd into the mix IF it happens were waiting until Zack is 2..so that way when i have the baby he will be close to 3. N diapers no nadda. Independant like Charlie is now it would make things easier. But we know we'll have to change cars and pretty much buy a bigger house since i want each of them to have their own rooms sooooooooooooo we'll see.

Lisette dontcha just find preg numbr 2 is sooooooooooo much faster then the first?? Icouldnt believe how quick it flewby..and i had Zack at 34 weeks so it was fast as hell...

Kim i luvvvvvvvvvvvvv the name! UV LUV LUV it. U re pretty much now in the home strech!!!


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls!! Im very happy to be so far along. 
Lisette- you are almost there!! & yes pink has overtaken the house:) i love it!! Do you have a name for your lil man yet?

Rach- 9 months already! Hows that possible!! Youll know when /if the time is right to have another.

Jessy- i bet you will get a surprise BFP;)


----------



## NewbieLisette

hey my girlies :wave:

How is everyone doing? I am in the final coutdown for no more work sooooon and then home to rest up and get ready for my lil man unless he decides to do like yours Jess and surprise us all! LOL I can actually totally feel that happening and so this weekend i think its time to buy a pack of nb diapers and make up a quickie baby hospital bag just incase! 

jkb sooon for you too now momma :) How you feeling? All lil cuteness ready to go? We are getting our pretty rocker recliner delivered this weekend! Eeeekkkkk i cant wait! It was my one big purchase :) 

Rach i can totally see you with another lil chunky monkey! My God your Rowan is just scrumptious :cloud9:

Jess how you adapting back at work with the two? Daycare or? I am a little worried how Melina will handle it all...she is very rough and likes being centre of attention you know...lets hope that maternal excited part kicks in more than the jealousy part! I vote a surprise BFP for you too ;) I actually thought you were gonna say that the other day! LOL


----------



## jessy1101

Charlie and Zack both go to a CPE daycare thank god. It saves tons of money..althought not anymore i guess because of the new gouv laws depending on family income and etc..*******s!! I mean if it was going directly to the daycare i would be all for it. But the money is going to cover the Quebec debt...idiots!

Charlie was only 20 months when Zack was born and seriously she has been fantastic with him since day 1! We made sure to tell her she isnt loosing her place she's just becoming a big sister. And she takes it pretty seriously...too seriously sometimes. She tries to change his diaper or put powder on him..which doesnt exactly give super dee duper awesome results sometimes LOL.

We just booked our family vacation for end of july to go to Ste Petersburg in Florida! We scored a private beach resort which is awesomeee. I'm in planning mode now activity wise. We'll be doing busch gardens and legoland for sure. Seaworld and the water park. And I just booked a character dinning at Chef Mickey's which the kids are gonna freaaaakkkkkk about LOL.

It's just go go go non stop here. Which is a good thing. So far weather wise this summer has been crap so getting away into hot hot weather will be a good thing :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Ugggg tell me about it! Daycare costs are a big mystery for us too essp this year with mat leave and then who knows how the calcul will work come tax time! 

WOW your vacay sounds super fun girl!!! Kids are gonna LOVE IT! And now its awesome, they are both running and into the same stuff i imagine?

We are being very careful with Melina and telling her she'll keep her place ect ect...she is a little Diva though so you just dont know till he arrives you know...trying to be "helpful" and being rough i can see happening now! LOL


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey girls omg its been so long! How are u all doing was tryin to catch up reading everyones posts! I have been so bad i need to come on here, love seeing the pics off all the kids!!


----------



## jessy1101

Leese!!!! OMG i've missed u bunches!!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I miss u girls too!! Jessyyyy ur kids r so cute!!


----------



## jessy1101

Cute and a hand full LOL. It's non stop go go go since i've been back to work,


----------



## keepthefaithx

Im sure. Must be hard :( looking at all the posts make me smile i am so happy for everyone :)


----------



## NewbieLisette

Heeeyyyy :wave: How you doing girlie? You need to add me on fb so I can watch your lil guy grow too! How have you been?


----------



## keepthefaithx

Hey lisette!!! Ahh missed u too! Yea i just got facebook! Well not that long ago i just told jess i need to get all ur last names or watever i need so we can see eachother!'omggg ur having a boy soon!! Congrats i missed so much makes me sad blahh!!


----------



## NewbieLisette

Its ok hunni, we are all guilty of it! Life takes over right :) fb is awesome for this stuff and im working part time on there now so there a lot ;) LOL full name is Lisette Barsikhian...shouldnt be more than one! LOL

Baby BOY sooonnnn....eeeekkkkk doesn't feel real sometimes! Are you ready for a second hun?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I hear ya, I am seeing my dr next week to get on clomid again!! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## NewbieLisette

Awesome cuz Nicky is 2 now right? hope its gonna be super duper smooth for you this time :hugs:


----------



## keepthefaithx

Yess he turned 2 in feb! How do you feel how is your pregnancy going? Aw thanks :) do you have a name for your son?


----------



## NewbieLisette

WOW Time flys hun? How are you liking 2? Do boys go through the tantrums just like the little girl Diva's? LOL

We are pretty sure its gonna be Mathew unless something really amazing strikes us both and we can agree...its been really hard settling on a boy name this time!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Aww love that name! Nicky is such a sweetheart but he is definately an energizer bunny, he has him moments he def can be fresh! i have to watch bc he literally repeats everything hahah. I feel a brother or sister will b good for him tho. Starting another journey ahh!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Cd 18 no positive opk yet .. Trying w/o clomid for a couple months bc my cycles have been normal.


----------



## NewbieLisette

Fingers crossed for you Lisa :hugs: What does your Dr say? Like its usually easier and faster after you have had one right?


----------



## keepthefaithx

I got positive opk yesterday! Cd19, again today 20. So i will count tmaro as o and sat 1 dpo... Well see!!!! Did it this morning and yesterday afternoon, will again tnight prob :)


----------



## jkb11

Good luck lisa! Hope the tww passes fast for you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Soooo.... Bfp! 9dpo w 3rd morning urine... Ahhh is this one or 2 babies?! So excited guys !! I am just telling you please dont mention anything on fb if you are friends with me, nervous and happy!have an appointment monday! I literally cant believe first month trying so unreal
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## keepthefaithx

Idk why wont let me post a pic but 11dpo test def a good amount darker! I have an apt this monday


----------



## jkb11

Yay!!! Lisa how awesome! !congrats girlie, I'm so happy for you :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank u! How are you feeling?! Almost time huh 9 weeks left!!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Gahhhhh Lisa!!!!! Sooooo happy for you! Xxxx


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks emma! I am so shocked it happens right away complete opposite situation as with nicky! Hopefully everything is good! I go monday for my first beta ill b 15dpo ultrasound to make sure no clots :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

How did it go Lisa? Xx


----------



## keepthefaithx

I went in monday i was 4 weeks 2 days he saw a sack and said for how far along i am looks perfect. No clotting looks healthy :) coming back aug 20th to hopefully see heartbeat, i am anxious cant wait lol :)


----------



## jessy1101

OMG Leese i just saw this congratssssss!! I'm super duper happy for you!! How have u been feeling??????DEETS??????????


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thank u jess! I kno we talked before this but still sick medicine he gave me diclegis isnt doing hardly anything blah!! I have an apt sept 10 for 10 week apt :)


----------



## jkb11

Lisette- did your little man make his appearance yet:) I'm sure you're crazy busy right now but when you get caught up post a pic and the details:) cant wait to see him!


----------



## babydust818

OMG Lisa!!! I am so sorry i'm late congratulating you, but OMG! So amazing that you didn't need any clomid this time and everything is going great. That test line sure is super duper clear and strong. SO happy for you! Can't wait for your appt next week!

Kim wow already 36w! Less than a month and baby girl will be here!! Did you settle on a name yet? 

How are all you other girls? I hope doing well. It's nice to have facebook to stalk you all and see how you're doing when you don't update on here! :)

The plan for Andrew and I was to start trying this month. My baby boy will be 1 on Sept 18th! Well, we were planning on being in a different house by now. That was the #1 thing before we start TTC again. So we're going to have to wait on another LO. So hopefully by spring we will be TTC again. Rowan is growing up so quick. He's going to be walking soon. He's so smart and sooo handsome. I'm so proud to be his mommy. Hard to believe all the trouble it took to get him here, but it was so worth it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Thanks rach! Didnt use clomis no! So sick tho again it sucks big time. Ur baby will b soon awwww time flies

Kim yes comig fast u pick a name?


----------



## jkb11

Thanks girls! I am ready for her:) her name is ellie mae&#9825; i have been having contractions for a couple weeks but not dilated at all. I have a section scheduled for the 21st.

Lisa - sorry your so sick. It will be worth it. Hang in there hunny. 

Rach- his 1st b day!! How exciting! !spring will come up fast so not much longer, but very smart to try to be where you want so you are prepared.


----------



## babydust818

21st is my SILs birthday :) Maybe she will come on my sons birthday ;) So hard to believe Ellie Mae well be here in about 2 weeks! Update us asap when she arrives. I want to see pics. 

Lisa I'm so excited you didn't need any alternatives to get you pregnant! Ppl have always told me they struggled and then had their child... then later on they got pregnant quick or vise versa. I'm sure you're rooting for a girl? 

I got Rowan's birthday outfit ordered from etsy. It's so cute. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Rach rowan is the cutest!!

A girl would be nice to have one of each :) have another 2 weeks after first trimester scan before we can tell everyone its hard keeping it in there have been a couple people that asked my sis inlaws if i was pregnant 

So i guess end of october we can find out maybe? A guess anyways lol :)


----------



## babydust818

It's October! Which means..... Lisa might find out what she's having and I hope Kim had her baby??!

How is everyone?! I'm glad we're all on facebook. Without it, I would feel like you girls hated me since no one gets on here anymore LOL. So hard to believe how far we've all come. We all have our rainbows!! I remember turning to this website in such desperation. I was hoping I could find someone to talk to about what I was going through. As time passed and everyone was getting their rainbows while I was still TTC.... I started feeling hopeless and like I didn't belong. Man was I wrong. I am so thankful to be where I am today and to have met all of you!


----------



## keepthefaithx

Ellie mae is the cutest name awww!!

Rach i feel the same, so greatful to have met all of u. We all helped eachother alot it really is special the bond we all have love that im on fb now so i can see pics of u guys!

I went to my ultrascreen a couple weeks ago and she is guessing another boy! Lol i am almost 14 weeks now so will find out for sure i would say at my 17 week apt!


----------



## jessy1101

I'm extremely happy to have met all of you girls!! You stuck by me threw everything and i'm sending virtual hugs and kisses to all!

Home life has been great althought gives me tons of running LOL Charlie and Zack keep me on my toes non stop but damn i luv thos lil rugrats.

Rach i've been meaning to ask r u doing ok hunny? I've been seeing your posts on fb about stress and being down and sad. Bad shit happening? Thinking of you hunny.

Leese eeeeee another boy another lil peenie LOL. Zack is now in the habbit of getting a morning hard on when we change his diaper lolol. At first it was traumatising but now we're really go with the flow haaaaa.


----------



## keepthefaithx

Omg isnt it so strange w the hard ons?! Lmfao the first time i saw it i bugged hahah didnt know that happend When they r little Lol

Yes another boy !! I cant wait to meet him done being pregnant already feel like shit :(


----------



## MrsMoo72

Happy new year lovely ladies!!! Hope it's a fab one!! 

Huge congrats to Rach on news of baby #2!

How's everyone doing? 

Me and the littles are good and I finally qualified as a nurse!

Big love xxx


----------



## babydust818

Emma thank you so much!!! I am so excited to be pregnant again!! We didn't even try this time. Was off birth control and the first month we got pregnant. Was NTNP. Congratulations on becoming a nurse! That is awesome. I haven't heard much from you on facebook. Hope all is well. Your kids are adorable. 

I hope everyone else is doing great! I think i'm friends with all of you on facebook, but in case you're not - I'm due August 1. Will know mid-march what the sex will be. Pretty excited! Row and his baby brother or sister will be 22 1/2 months apart. That's exactly what I was rooting for. (2ish years apart).


----------



## SummerMom745

Hey mamas! To clarify, Mesina was wrong on gender for you??!! She swears I’m having a boy but I have two and praying for a girl! I’d love some feedback!!


----------



## SummerMom745

Ahhhh Mesina predicted a boy for me this week (I already have two) was she right for you? I know this is an old thread but help me out!!!!! Please! Thanks ladies.


----------

